#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-23
<outhacker> \admin
<jiero> Kandu: 我竟然睡着了。
<Kandu> jiero: 我也是
<_NINJA> ...
<jiero> Kandu: ^_^
<_NINJA> 你俩。。。
<jiero> _NINJA: 你好。
<jiero> N
<_NINJA> 你俩好
<_NINJA> =_=
<jiero> _NINJA: 你写网页么？
<_NINJA> jiero,怎么？
<jiero> _NINJA: 如果你搞那个，测试一下bluegriffon http://www.bluegriffon.org/ 我要报告:D
<inode> good,fq
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍠ 
<_NINJA> 没时间。。。
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<jiero> _NINJA:  :D
<_NINJA> 戴帽地，你怎么老有乱码呀！ 怎么打出来的
<inode> hi
<^k^> inode, 好  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> _NINJA: 这么早就在啊
<jiero> _NINJA: ...
<jiero> _NINJA: 你的字体装得不够完整。。。那是8点。。。
<_NINJA> 上班早
<ofan> morning.....
<jiero> _NINJA: http://kimag.es/view.php?i=9880084.png
<jiero> ofan: 早起早好
<ofan> jiero: 哈
<ofan> jiero: 一直没睡?
<_NINJA> 早起不堵车
<jiero> ofan: 不是。
<jiero> (09:15:33 AM) jiero: Kandu: 我竟然睡着了。
<jiero> (10:29:26 AM) Kandu: jiero: 我也是
<jiero> Kandu:  一片研究星际争霸 比赛观赏的论文 http://jeffhuang.com/Final_StarcraftSpectator_CHI11.pdf
<ofan> .......
<_NINJA> 忙碌的一天要开始了，哈哈
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我好想把一切都今天结束了呢。。。
<ofan> jiero: 今天结束?
<jiero> ofan: 恩。恩。恩。
<ofan> jiero: 我先去补个觉..
<jiero> ofan:。。。
<ofan> :P
<Loongjiang> ofan: 这么早就在啊
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你也挺早.
<Loongjiang> calebot: cjktty,快点给我跳出来
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 09:09:02 CST+0800
<hoxily> adams.freenode.net Monday May 23 2011 -- 03:28:37 +02:00
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs ede project 中的 target 类型？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332420&p=2340772 emacs ede 创建一个“make”的project后，添加target时，要求输入type。type类型有哪些？分别代表什么语言？C/C++是哪个？ 在gnu的官网居然没找到target type，在cedet所有的文档全部进不去了。所以只能在这里求教牛人了。 统计信息: 发表 ...
<calebot> 好安静啊
<calebot> netsplit?
<iGoogle> roylez: 今天是懒还是勤快？
<iGoogle> bot出来这么早
<calebot> jslinux 发布 bios 代码了
<roylez> iGoogle: 我一直很勤劳的好不好
<alpha080> Code farmer
<iGoogle> roylez:
<Loongjiang>  roylez: 勤劳与否是别人说的
<leizhicheng> 大家早上好～
<roylez> Loongjiang: 我可以代表别人
<calebot> roylez: 多重人格？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你如果今天帮我搞定一个c。就说你勤劳。
 * iGoogle 今天要召唤教主
<roylez> iGoogle: c不会
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:12:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:13:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:14:19 CST+0800
<calebot> 谁来把它踢了吧
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:15:19 CST+0800
<alpha080> Why server tell me ignore is an unknown commend?
<alpha080> How to ignore web chat?
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:16:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:17:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:18:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:19:19 CST+0800
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mee，早上好
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:20:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:21:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:22:19 CST+0800
<iGoogle> 。怎么又来了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:23:19 CST+0800
<iGoogle> freeflying: ban 了这bot吧。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:24:19 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:25:19 CST+0800
<iGoogle> 怎么ban，忘记了。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vm中安装了ubuntu，可以ping通baidu,但无法打开网页，同时sudo apt-get update也无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332425&p=2340805 救命啊··我选择了nat方式了··主机已经联网，而且互相可以ping通，就是不能开网页，下东西 统计信息: 发表于 由 orionhan — 2011-05-23 10:26
<alpha080> :)
<bluek> 我发现一个问题，我只要学习就想睡觉
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:37:44 CST+0800
<calebot> iGoogle: 召唤术！
<alpha080> 我跟你恰好相反
<bluek> 你还年轻
<bluek> 我老了
<bluek> 哈哈
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:38:44 CST+0800
<calebot> iGoogle: 快 ban bot 啊
<calebot> 哪个白痴养的 bot
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:39:44 CST+0800
<bluek> 好困，睡觉
 * roylez 早就ignore了这个bot
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:40:44 CST+0800
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 没ban对？
<palomino|working> MechanicB@124.42.70.84 , iGoogle
<alpha080> 怎么无视？主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 还是破马毒
<iGoogle> 带ip，下次换了不麻烦嘛
<roylez> alpha080: /ignore
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 10:41:44 CST+0800
<palomino|working> *!MechanicB@* , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 你ban错了
<alpha080> 没有用啊。。告诉我这是未知命令
<iGoogle> 不早说
<roylez> 这丫的死了
<roylez> alpha080: 你用的嘛玩意上irc阿
<alpha080> andchat
<alpha080> On mobilephone
<roylez> 没听说。。。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> 我用的irssi
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: opengl蓝皮书，自己google
<roylez> tenzu: 你们的图书馆应该有
<tenzu> roylez: 感谢感谢。我在图书馆找到了xlib programming的书
<alpha080> Irssi on laptop,but I use irc on my android phone
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu 新手必看！Ubuntu 全中文官方文档 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-doc-cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 新手必看！Ubuntu 全中文官方文档 : OSMSG
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<zhangkaixuan> 在 Ubuntu 上使用 OSS4 声音系统 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-oss4-sound/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 Ubuntu 上使用 OSS4 声音系统 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下帝国时代： 0 A.D alpha 5 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/0-a-d-alpha-5/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下帝国时代： 0 A.D alpha 5 发布 : OSMSG
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 广告不带这样打的
<zhangkaixuan> Google 首款 Chromium OS 台式机 Xi3 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/google-chromium-os-xi3/
<iGoogle> zhangkaixuan: ..
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:嘿嘿 发完了
<zhangkaixuan> iGoogle: 每天就是这么几篇
<zhangkaixuan> 昨天晚上弄到两点多 忘了发 现在补上了
<iGoogle> 别那么密集的发嘛
<iGoogle> 以为是bot
<bluek> 我问一下哈，谁对gimp比较熟悉的？很熟悉。。。
<alpha080> 他长着一颗bot的心
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 可有获取另外一个分支上的修改的功能，使用哪个命令实现？谢谢
<iGoogle> 不熟悉的可以不。 bluek
<roylez> if_else: merge不行吗？
<iGoogle> 切换到分支吧
<bluek> 还有一个问题，linphone这个东西谁用过？我装了一个，但是如果双方都是处于内网的，只是要做nat映射吗？还是要做别的东西啊？貌似网上没有相关教程？
<alpha080> Google gitpro, plz
<iGoogle> bluek: 可以使用ekiga帐号
<alpha080> Skype
<bluek> igoogle:呵呵，你觉得gimp好用不？我怎么以用也用不习惯，好多的东西都没快捷键
<iGoogle> bluek: 都有快捷键吧。
<iGoogle> 鼠标移动上去，就看到
<bluek> skype不是开源的，而且很多年前，我注册了一个163.net邮箱，现在变成收费的了，现在是tom，可是我很多的地方填写的是163.net，很多邮件收不到。我恨死163了
<bluek> 我个人认为163就是一个vm蜜灌
<iGoogle> .net..
<alpha080> Register
<iGoogle> 不是.com嘛
<bluek> 是net
<iGoogle> 那赶紧注销
<alpha080> Why not gmail?
<iGoogle> 至少.com的，强势些
<bluek> 大概是99-00年的时候吧，那个时候可以注册的
<bluek> 算了，提到163.net我就一肚子的气。
<iGoogle> gmail被无良的人，抢注太多
<bluek> 你们都在用skype?
 * iGoogle 兜售irc的nick
<alpha080> Yep
<iGoogle> 用linphone就够了。看你情况需要
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我不想将两个分支合并，只想获得另外一个分支的某些修改，不是全部修改？
 * iGoogle 本nick， 1000元
<calebot> 好便宜
 * iGoogle iPhone的nick 500
<bluek> 也是，我也是这么认为的，可是如果双方都处在内网呢？被叫方啊是只要做一个nat映射啊？可是端口又是多少呢？网上貌似只提了一下什么配置服务啊？
<iGoogle> calebot:  :D
<iGoogle> jobs怎么老不来呢
<iSex> $1000
<bluek> igoogle：晕，这个东西也能卖钱？不过哈哈，基本上，我敢这么说，你在这个里面绝对卖不出去。
<iGoogle> 。抢生意？我踢
<iGoogle> iGnome 400
<bluek> 两个名字都不错。
<iGoogle> iFvwm 10000
<bluek> ikde有吗？
<roylez> if_else: 这个我也不会，呵呵
<iGoogle> kde 一边去
<roylez> if_else: 可以尝试下checkout单个文件
<bluek> 我申明，我不用kde的
<iKde> $100
<acaby> 有人对虚拟机熟吗
<iGoogle> iOpera 500
<bluek> 晕
<acaby> 我现在有台电脑 装了win7和ubuntu 双系统  我希望在windows里安装虚拟机 并导入ubuntu 让我的ubuntu既能在虚拟机里打开 也能实体启动 该怎么弄啊？
<if_else> roylez: 谢谢，roylez 兄了！我隐约记得在哪里看到过有个特殊的合并功能！俺再 google 一下，谢谢了
<bluek> irc就是被一些无良的人给抢注了。。。
<bluek> 用igoogle的话来说
<bluek> 哈
<iGoogle> :P
<calebot> acaby: 在 win32 貌似不行
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事没？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你最近和破马有激情？
<palomino|working> ee吃醋了?
<bluek> igoogle:你啊有gimp快捷键详细的资料啊？哈，好多快捷键和ps一点也不一样，啊可以改变设置的啊？在哪改？
<iGoogle> @@
<roylez> iGoogle: palomino|working ....
<acaby> 啊 但是我在网上搜了下 有个标题“从Vmware启动物理硬盘上的Ubuntu”的文章  好像已经实现了呀
<iGoogle> bluek: 没说明。用的时候，我才看下热键。
<bluek> igoogle:貌似你真的不熟悉啊。。555
<bluek> igoogle:我习惯于快捷键
<iGoogle> bluek: gimp的选择框，调整多方便啊。
<iGoogle> 鼠标操作好
<bluek> igoogle: 这倒是的
<peter_huang> iGoogle: 你知道gimp里面相对于PS的高反差保留以及“图像-->计算”怎么搞么？
<iGoogle> 我不熟悉ps嘛
<peter_huang> iGoogle: :-)
<bluek> igoogle: 慢慢学。。。忘记ps吧
<iGoogle> gimp容易上手。只是我不学，常规使用下而已。
<peter_huang> iGoogle: 处理图片的时候这两个俺常用，可惜gimp里面死活找不到。。。
<iGoogle> inkscape也比corldraw容易上手
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我找到了，是merge 功能，好像有 3种 合并方式，其中Cherry-picking有种可以获取单个提交的！
<iGoogle> peter_huang: 可怜的，我只知道颜色菜单里面有一堆。
<peter_huang> iGoogle: 找过了，木有。。。：-（
<bluek> 继续学习，学困了睡觉
<iGoogle> peter_huang: 你可以去gimp房间问嘛
<iGoogle> 没啥软件，在freenode没房间的吧
<peter_huang> 对风景照来说利用高反差保留可以加无损的加锐度等，配合计算可以给人像磨皮。。。
<bluek> igoogle:join #?
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<bluek> peter_huang:哈哈，高手哇，以后还要请教gimp
<peter_huang> 嗯呐，找本gimp教材去看看好了
<iGoogle> 破马
<peter_huang> bluek: gimp我不懂啊。。。我只稍微知道一点点ps的东西
<iGoogle> 这又来了
<bluek> igoogle:我不想list,太多了，gimp房间就是#gimp?
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 11:12:49 CST+0800
<iGoogle> bluek: 别list，会吊死的。房间太多。直接输入
<bluek> peter_huang:哦哦
<bluek> peter_huang:一起学
<bluek> igoogle:输入啥呢？
<bluek> 就是gimp?我试一下
<iGoogle> bluek:  /join #gimp
<bluek> 进去了
<bluek> igoogle:啊有gimp-cn？
<bluek> 哈哈，我是这么想的
<iGoogle> 。。那估计没
<bluek> 我试一下
<bluek> 真的没
<iGoogle> roylez: 你愿意阻挡bot不
<bluek> 再问一个问题
<iGoogle> jyfl987:  估计是这家伙搞的
<iGoogle> 破java的
<bluek> list | less or more?啊可以这样玩？
<iGoogle> 。。不会吧
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似连 SAP 亚洲的 Translation Portal 都被墙了……
<Colin-shzsc> 咱们给 SAP 做本地化的可不能没有这个东西啊
<zhangkaixuan> 今天人怎么这么少?
<leizhicheng> :)
<Loongjiang> zhangkaixuan: connectting to imap servering
<alpha080> Kicked by webchat
<zhangkaixuan> 能说国语吗.....
<iGoogle> 可以说汉语。
<Loongjiang> zhangkaixuan: 英语是码农利器
<iGoogle> 各种土语都可以
<calebot> 码农语
<jyfl987> 上述是一个工程师对于宇宙的胡思乱想，引发胡思乱想的是下面NGINX之中的code，作者使用了指向指针的指针的指针的指针。 struct ngx_cycle_s {
<jyfl987>     void                  ****conf_ctx;
<jyfl987>     ngx_pool_t               *pool;
<jyfl987> 指向指针的指针的指针的指针 额
<iGoogle> 3层的，我就用过。
<iGoogle> 4层的，肯定没必要了
<alpha080> 叻好，对呒住
<iGoogle> 果然福建
<iGoogle> 最难懂的土语
<metbsd> 个么我的话啊可以的闹
<alpha080> 侬切色福建
<iGoogle> 福建人，到处经商
<iGoogle> 世界各地
<jyfl987> 为何3层可以 4层就不行
<iGoogle> 不是说不行，是没必要
<alpha080> 你就忽悠吧
<metbsd> 福建人，全世界开餐馆，送外卖
<calebot> 不是广东么？
<iGoogle> 3层，都是芯片级别的那些中断指针，都用上了。
<calebot> 貌似粤菜有名得多
<calebot> 闽菜？ <- 不太有名
<zhojang> 我的机器玩不懂zero-k，贴图都是空的
<zhojang> 玩不动
<Loongjiang>  如果说有一种语言可以通行世界，那肯定是二进制语言
<jyfl987> 你就是忽悠 你用的就是必要到 你不用的就是没必要的
<metbsd> 他们最喜欢开福建城
<iGoogle> 福建人啥都作。不限定菜的
<alpha080> 神个小赤佬，阿拉是上海人
<Loongjiang> 我是说通行环宇
<calebot> 用 C 当通用语言不错啊
<iGoogle> 福建人的优势，就是，当你的面，他们还可以商量价格，你确听不懂。
<calebot> 福建人开粤菜馆？
<iGoogle> 福建人卖老鼠药到非洲的故事 calebot 不知道吧。啥都卖
<iGoogle> 1年几百万
<Loongjiang> calebot: 不对，福建人说闽南话，而不广东话的
<bluek> irc.gimp.org:6667
<bluek> 试一下
<calebot> Loongjiang: 讲啥话和卖啥菜不是一回事
<jyfl987> calebot: 我看forth那个老大就对c不喜欢的
<alpha080> 我爱台妹
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我们那的方言当你面你也不懂 哼哼
<iGoogle> alpha080: 发嗲？
<Loongjiang> 而说基本会说和粤语
<calebot> forth 语法反人类啊
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ...
<calebot> 难怪没人爱用
<jyfl987> calebot: 和lisp刚好像反过来一样的东西
<calebot> forth 又强又猛又精干，但没人爱用
<jyfl987> 我觉得没人用可能是效率问题
<jyfl987> 貌似他的效率并不如c高
<iGoogle> ..
<jyfl987> 早期大家都看重效率 最后搞得没有人去玩
<calebot> forth 运行效率很强的，但写作效率低下
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: perl效率高，可是代码 很难看懂
<jyfl987> 看实现版本了
<iGoogle> 通常，异类的语言，都是效率高呢
<calebot> 就像大家不会啥都用汇编写
<jyfl987> Loongjiang: perl也叫效率高？？
<iGoogle> 我是asm的高手啊
<alpha080> 101010
<jyfl987> 你是sm高手 lol
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 我是说写代码 效率高
<iGoogle> perl是写的时候，效率高
<calebot> C 效率看 compiler 的
<iGoogle> 小p孩，不懂asm的。
<calebot> forth 搞 跨平台/vm 优势很大
<metbsd> java perl用的精就够了
<jyfl987> j也不高吧 如果你认为看不懂 那么说明你对perl也是一知半解 那又谈什么写作效率高呢
<metbsd> 其余的可以无视
<jyfl987> 如果你写作效率高 那么显然你也能看懂
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<jyfl987> 不要看我 不是我冒充
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: perl代码的难懂是天生的，今天写的，下个星期我就末必看得懂了
<calebot> jyfl987: perl 问题在于，不同人写的代码差太多
<jyfl987> Loongjiang: 那说明你功底还不够
<jyfl987> calebot: 这个倒是
<calebot> jyfl987: 看别人写的 perl 很痛苦，难以维护
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 那ip，就可能和你有关
<calebot> perl 一狗票的 one man project
<jyfl987> 瞎扯 我要冒充 有什么不敢承认的
<calebot> 两个人以上没法用 perl 协作啊
<acaby> 发现个有意思的事情  dns用8.8.4.4  不解析baidu - -
<iGoogle> 我写的pl，容易懂
<jyfl987> calebot: 有规范的
<iGoogle> lol
<jyfl987> 我写的perl跟php没啥区别
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 谁充你呢
<jyfl987> 想玩玩forth阿
<iGoogle> 北京的傻烂bot
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 git pull 合并之后提示： soft/git.txt  | 83 ++++++------ 使用哪个命令可以查看合并细节？谢谢
<jyfl987> 作成个micro kernel上的一个进程不错
<OT_iux> ··
<iGoogle> if_else: 你咋啥都要问
<acaby> 问问更健康
<iGoogle> jiero: tenzu 喜欢你了。
<jiero> iGoogle: ...是吗。。。
<iGoogle> 在论坛
<jyfl987> jiero: 我知道了 你是罗姐
<jiero> jyfl987: ...
<zhojang> 玩zero-k的同学在不在？
<jiero> zhojang: 问我就行了
<jiero> i
<jiero> iGoogle: 链接？
<jyfl987> jiero: 有没有什么游戏是战略的 界面简朴点 但是可以自己写决策脚本的那种
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: $nick=~ /^#/,什么意思，我不懂perl的，
<zhojang> jiero:我的机器貌似玩不动，机器人只有第一个有贴图
<zhojang> 其他的贴图都没有～
<alpha080> 正则表达式？
<zhojang> 大多数单位都没贴图
<jiero> jyfl987: 用Globulation 2
<Loongjiang> alpha080: 胡说吧，那些符号是perl用的最多的
<jiero> zhojang: 显卡？
<metbsd> irc每隔3分钟就反应全无
<jiero> metbsd: 我也差不多。
<jyfl987> jiero: 有地址和抓图么
<jiero> jyfl987:  google glob2
<zhojang> Loongjiang: 就正则，以#开头～
<metbsd> 有办法克服吗
<alpha080> 我外行，瞎问
<jyfl987> jiero: 好 先试试 有没有什么列表列出所有可以用脚本来玩的游戏？
<Loongjiang> alpha080: 就像py用缩进表示一样
<jyfl987> jiero: 我就喜欢事先写好脚本 看游戏跑下去
<bluek> 刚刚有人在cad群里面问谁有ps软件，我帮他推一个gimp
<jiero> jyfl987: 等等。。。glob2好像不成。。。
<jyfl987> 为何
<jiero> 除非你自己改AI，让AI跑
<jyfl987> 那没意思 我是要写脚本指挥自己这边
<zhojang> 有类似lightroom之类的照片编辑软件吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: 感觉你就是在耍AI。。
<jiero> zhojang: darkplace
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是不是  星级api那个项目你知道么
<jyfl987> jiero: 那个就很好玩
<lunnersword> de
<lunnersword> lunnersword
<zhojang> 我准备把spring和zero-k都干掉了。。
<metbsd> ps cs5, 贼鸡巴好用
<jyfl987> metbsd: 要钱的
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。不知道。规则问题吧。。。星际都是那种最简单数学公式堆的。
<zhojang> 下了半天，只能看到几何体，没贴图。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 星际的规则就简单。。。
<Kandu> jiero: thx 好多生詞
<jiero> zhojang: 显卡是啥？
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是说 星际api那种形式 你搜索下 还有视频的 用自己写的策略指挥电脑玩 能玩出手动出不了的效果 比如一圈飞龙骚扰
<metbsd> 绿色版本到处都是
<zhojang> jiero:集成的，intel gma hd
<jiero> jyfl987: 让AI控制就是了。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你寫過了？
<zhojang> x201
<zhojang> thinkpad x20
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，不好意思，才疏学浅！
<jiero> zhojang: 没们。。。最多玩Kernel Panic
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我下过他们的比赛视频 有个星级ai大赛 伯克利的人造了个虫族的ai 赢了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你有沒寫過 SC bwapi 和電腦對戰過？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 阿 说的就是 bwapi
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没写过阿 他是cpp的 而且要求在win上整 nnd
<zhojang> kernel panic不错啊，呵呵，又不用关心资源
<zhojang> 使劲儿造东西就玩～
<jiero> jyfl987: http://code.google.com/hosting/search?q=ai+robot&projectsearch=Search+projects
<jiero> zhojang: 。。。你仔细玩过没有。。。
<jiero> zhojang: 抢地盘的游戏啊。。。工厂就是地盘。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你写过bwapi?
<metbsd> 星际在国内怎么联网玩
<metbsd> 星际1
<zhojang> jiero:坦率的说，没仔细玩～，呵呵
<jiero> jyfl987:  http://code.google.com/p/opennero/ 这个就是给你玩的AI竞赛游戏。
<jyfl987> jiero: 也得好玩点阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。我看来星际就很不好玩。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒，不懂 c/cpp
<jyfl987> jiero: 我想玩战略游戏 又想写策略脚本指挥 人机结合是最好了
<jyfl987> 文字界面都无所谓
<jyfl987> 关键是要足够复杂
<jyfl987> 还要进攻
<jyfl987> 看来三国那种也不错
<jiero> jyfl987: 把Spring的图形开最低，上kernel panic和Conflict Terra
<alpha080> 文明5
<Kandu> metbsd: 大家聊天室報下 ip 就好了
<Kandu> metbsd: 或者上 BN
<jyfl987> jiero: kp挺无聊的 我是说角色功能
<alpha080> 三国志11
<metbsd> Kandu, 是甚么聊天室啊
<Kandu> metbsd: 這裡就行
<metbsd> 我现在还是qq对战平台
<alpha080> 来玩猎杀潜航吧。
<metbsd> 局域网也可以吗
<jiero> jyfl987: 一个角色就一种功能。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键在于许多人没有公网ip
<jiero> 战略游戏不是角色扮演。。。
<Kandu> metbsd: 嗯
<Kandu> jyfl987: 只要建遊戲的有公網 ip 就行吧
<jyfl987> jiero: 角色也少阿 也缺乏星际那种互克的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 但中国往往双方都没有 额
<MeaCulpa> RPG好玩
<jyfl987> 从这个角度看 ipv6应该赶紧普及
<Kandu> jyfl987: BN 吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥要互克。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 浩方 哼哼
<metbsd> 星际1里面，地面武器是坦克最强的
<MeaCulpa> 战略游戏能在后期保持前期一样的复杂度和乐趣的，极少
<metbsd> 闪电兵也很强
<calebot> 米国有 ipv6 灯泡了
<Kandu> metbsd: 金甲蟲
<calebot> 用 android 开关灯泡
<jyfl987> 貌似那个warzone2012还不错 可以搞合成什么的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我要吧warzone2100改成无科技树我才玩。
<alpha080> 红楼十二衩
<metbsd> Kandu, 你指虫族里面的大象？
<MeaCulpa> FPS才是正道啊
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 那是Protoss的
<Kandu> metbsd: 連炮彈都是要花錢造的，無愧最強的
<metbsd> ultralisk=金甲虫？
<MeaCulpa> Ultralisk太废了，尤其面对小兵，体积大，狂被打
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不是...你...
<alpha080> 我喜欢航母。。。
<metbsd> 我？
<MeaCulpa> FPS才是正道...推动图像科技前进
 * jiero 玩星际不过 1.5H。 飘过
<metbsd> 航母如果玩惊喜就可以
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<metbsd> 要是别人知道你造航母，肯定无效
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，比较YY画面吧...
<Kandu> metbsd: reaver
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在FPS都D3D了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 探险游戏，还有RTS还有MMO都可以啊。。。
<metbsd> fps就是搞得人头晕
<alpha080> 炮塔猥亵流。。。
<metbsd> 最讨厌fps
<metbsd> reaver贼鸡巴不要脸
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 头晕可以玩点慢慢的嘛，比如CS
<Kandu> metbsd: 官方翻譯叫阻擊者，不過好像大家都叫它金甲蟲
<jiero> CS最不好玩。。。
<MeaCulpa> reaver = 阻击者？
<lemonhall> .............
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我也觉得不好玩，但是玩的人多，慢嘛
<metbsd> cs作弊的人太多了
<lemonhall> 这里俨然 被你整成游戏群了
<lemonhall> jiero:
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<alpha080> 偶也喜欢护士妹子。。。
<metbsd> 都是爆头的，还隔墙的
<jiero> lemonhall: 你你你。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: ..........
<lemonhall> alpha080: 大叔。。。
<MeaCulpa> 护士妹子...不喜欢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<lemonhall> alpha080: 难道是。。。寂静岭？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<jiero> lemonhall: 如果我不在，就被你改造了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.hexieshe.com/632991/
<alpha080> 机枪兵一下就疯狂鸟。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网速慢，没事干
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我蹉跎了一周了已经
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也没动力学习，唉...
<metbsd> 杀机枪兵最好的办法就是拉克
<jiero> 杀坦克的最好办法就是电磁之后上机枪兵～
<jiero> ^_^
<edison0354> metbsd: XX也不错
 * MeaCulpa 为啥要讨论一个linux上面没有native client 的游戏...
<metbsd> xx？
<edison0354> metbsd: 狂热
<lemonhall> jiero: 有道理。。。你不在我就把这里变成OOXX频道
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • MP3录音机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332449&p=2340987 请问ubuntu下面有没有类似MP3音频录音机的软件。 http://flywing.cn/mp3_audio_recorder.htm 即可以把网络广播录制成MP3文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaronfromchina — 2011-05-23 11:53
<metbsd> 我一般都喜欢爆小狗和口水
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一直这样下去我们部门能不能解散？
<metbsd> 口水好啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只知道EVA和高达
<alpha080> 你们都不在我就把这变成育儿频道。
<jiero> alpha080: 你和神吗？
<jiero> alpha080: 我就算了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> alpha080: 囧
<jiero> edison0354:  你知道的太多了。
<lemonhall> alpha080: .................
<lemonhall> alpha080: 大叔~~~
<jiero> alpha080: 你要孩子不？
<jiero> 错了。。。
 * jiero 要问的是 lemonhall
<lemonhall> 我需要深刻的悔过，过两天我去教堂悔过
<lemonhall> jiero: 我不知道，我现在对人生非常迷茫
<metbsd> 你是认真的吗， lemonhall
<lemonhall> metbsd: 认真的。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 让所有和你滚床单的女人都怀孕给你孩子，你就会觉悟了。
<lemonhall> 我现在工作没动力，恋爱没兴趣，结婚让我恐惧，生活没有理想
<lemonhall> 基本和行尸走肉差不多
<metbsd> 我是问去教堂悔过那部分
<jiero> lemonhall: 至少你还有思考能力。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 不要选择教堂，选择老板办公室吧。
<iGoogle> 去光明顶吧。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> metbsd: 认真的
<lemonhall> jiero: 老板给我介绍对象呢，要不小到我看了没兴趣，要不就是一些大龄女人
<metbsd> 那你有洗礼吗
<lemonhall> jiero: 唯一一个让我感兴趣的，我没见过。。。
<iGoogle> 割礼？ lol
<lemonhall> jiero: 但是是想做公益事业的一个女人
<lemonhall> jiero: 让我觉得也许能让我对生活多一些兴趣
<alpha080> 那也不错啊啊
<lemonhall> metbsd: 都没有过。。。教堂忏悔啥的没明确规定是教徒啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 你也像aron那样活动，或许找到个想Destine的女人。
<metbsd> iGoogle你害的我不小心闪了几滴尿
<alpha080> 谁推荐个摄像头？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我以前做过开源事业。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 但是坚持不下来。。。迷失了
<iGoogle> 你们咋都相信 lemonhall 会不忽悠的。
<lemonhall> jiero: 翻译DJGPP的文档。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 去活动现场？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 你好坏
<iGoogle> metbsd: 漏了好
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我诚心悔过啊
<metbsd> 没所谓相不相信，irc
<iGoogle> 去光明顶吧。 lemonhall
<iGoogle> 别和我说
<lemonhall> iGoogle: ..................
<lemonhall> jiero: 你有想做的事情么？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我现在没特别向做的事情
<alpha080> 帮我搞suse wiki
<metbsd> suse跟fedora啥区别
<metbsd> 都rpm
<jiero> lemonhall: 我想做的事情太多了，大多力所不及。
<edison0354> metbsd: yum   yast
<lemonhall> jiero: 说说看撒
<jyfl987> 还是炮塔好
<jyfl987> 可以修到ai家里
<jiero> lemonhall: 我想作出我想到的所有游戏。
<edison0354> jyfl987: …⋯
<lemonhall> jiero: 起码有想做的啊，做不到是另一码事
<lemonhall> jiero: 游戏狂啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 我想让Free Culture遍及世界。
<jiero> 我想改变世界。
<metbsd> yum yast不都是换汤不换药
<lemonhall> jiero: 我被世界改变了
<alpha080> Kde
<jyfl987> jiero: 食物不是free的
<jiero> lemonhall: 没有。
<jyfl987> 而且成本也不低
<jiero> jyfl987: 没错。
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么都是收费的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 除了你选择去的方向是免费的。
<lemonhall> jiero: 挺好
<alpha080> Fedora + gnome,suse+kde
<jyfl987> 要想推广free source到全球 最好是研究生物技术 把农业生产提高上去 让生产食物的成本可以忽略不计
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 去研究香蕉把
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那会有人拿了那些专利开大公司
<jyfl987> 香蕉怎么没成本
<jiero> lemonhall: 你能维持现在的么/
<jyfl987> 凡是要靠传统生长的都太慢了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 方便翻墙吗现在？
<jyfl987> 最好是细菌分裂生产蛋白质
<edison0354> lemonhall: 帮拉个东西，http://gmailcounter-app.appspot.com/download/stable/GMail-Counter.safariextz
<lemonhall> jyfl987: edison0354 不方便
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jiero> 论坛里饭团是谁？
<lemonhall> jiero: 维持现在的？
<alpha080> 天敏天弓有人用过没？
<jiero> lemonhall: 恩。
<lemonhall> jiero: 维持什么？
<jyfl987> 不方便
<metbsd> 那suse+kde 和kubuntu哪个好啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 现在的状态——|打住，你是不想一直这样了。。。我都不知道我在说什么了。。。
<alpha080> 前者是必然的人
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 还有一个选择就是食用菌，问题是得改善
<jyfl987> Loongjiang: 真菌？
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 恩，蘑茹就是
<lemonhall> jiero: 我是不想啊。。。。但是又不知道想成为什么状态
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 去研究香蕉吧
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 巴拉圭人会感谢你的
<jiero> lemonhall: 建议。  给自己一个不可实现的理想。。。
<jyfl987> 真菌也慢阿 倒是以前看到说 用大肠杆菌改造的 人造肉可以考虑 造肉速度比动物直接生产快多了
<kowalski> -.-
<jyfl987> 最好是 只依赖水+阳光+有机质 那太平洋国家会崛起了
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 可以把改造 过的食用菌植 入你的皮肤，人就不用食了，
<kowalski> good
<jyfl987> Loongjiang: 那还得改造肠胃
<lemonhall> jiero: 恩。。。。。花几个月调整调整把。。人生就只剩下40年不到了。。。
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 这样你每天只喝水就可以维生了
<jiero> lemonhall: 要相信你能到 120 看到未来。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我要永生～
<jiero> ^_^。
<metbsd> 这些没意思
<jyfl987> 喝水是不可能的
<metbsd> 我觉得以后人类想飞就能飞起来了
<jyfl987> 真菌也需要别的物质摄入
<metbsd> 应该让飞行器普及
<Loongjiang> jiero: 我也要永生，只为了看到未来大灾难的那一天
<lemonhall> jiero: 额。。和你讨论人生真是一个巨大的错误
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 我是说改造过的真菌，
<jiero> lem
<jiero> lemonhall:  :-D
<jiero> lemonhall: 你说对了，非现实主义者不会悲观的。
 * jiero 想知道饭团是谁。。。
<jiero> 饭团是谁？？？
<jiero> lol
<Loongjiang> 人生七十古来稀
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 饭团是？
<jiero> lemonhall: 饭团是谁你能告诉我吗？
<MeaCulpa> 培养干净的嗜硫菌种...吃屎
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> jiero: 不知道
<kowalski> 微生物是人类的救星
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: .............
 * kowalski 去换交换机，他还会回来的
<jyfl987> 真菌根本不靠谱 还是要基因改造的细菌好
<lemonhall> 研究香蕉吧，全世界有很多人都吃香蕉过活
<jyfl987> 最好是能靠海水卫生的
<Loongjiang> MeaCulpa: 其实也并非不可能，可以让嗜菌种收集大便残留物，在人体内二次消化，这样你吃一次就可以三天
<edison0354> lemonhall: 吃香蕉过活⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 食用香蕉阿
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: .............
<jiero> lemonhall: 麻烦了。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是很甜的那种香蕉。。巴拉圭人7成靠这个过活
<lemonhall> jiero: 麻烦什么了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 汗
<jyfl987> 香蕉是高热量低脂肪 可是大规模生产难阿
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 芭蕉？
<jyfl987> 靠植物生长只能解决巴拉圭的问题 解决不了中国 印度 非洲这些人口规模的问题阿
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。似乎就是谢谢的意思。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 不是，我是看了纽约客的那片报道。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 好像不太口语化了。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 食用香蕉快灭绝了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 高热量低脂肪有什么好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对满足温饱问题，干嘛要低脂肪...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 减肥阿 适合现代人
<jiero> 为啥大家都害怕脂肪。。。
<Loongjiang> 我有另一个想法，就是高温生物收集能量，这样我们可以靠太阳能集热器大量生产食物而不是发电了
<jiero> 我都不吸收它们。。。
<MeaCulpa> 挨饿的人可不怕脂肪
<lemonhall> jiero: 因为胖子显得很蠢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 让不少人去吃香蕉 这样可以省出粮食给需要粮食的
<MeaCulpa> 现代人怕的是氢化脂肪吧
<jyfl987> 总之是怕脂肪留在体内
<MeaCulpa> 能抗冻，抗打，存储热量，挺好的
<MeaCulpa> 脂肪堆积和血脂高不是必然联系
<MeaCulpa> 如果人类真的面临生存危机，脂肪还是有用的
<jiero> 恩。我很危机，在水里比女的待的还短就冷的受不了了。
<jyfl987> 你要考虑美观问题
<jiero> 自认为根本就没有脂肪储蓄。。。
<jyfl987> 现在怕脂肪的人吃饭不是为了生存需要
<kowalski> -.-
<Loongjiang> 最好是能改造人的皮肤，来个太阳能维生系统，这样才可以救人类
<jyfl987> 不是很靠谱
<jiero> 是很现实的，虽然不靠谱
<jyfl987> 何况人的生存能力大大提高了 地球上会full of human
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> 空气可是没法大量造的
<jyfl987> 到时候搞不好大家在地球上就跟在地铁里一样 额
<jiero> 大片大片地都是空的。
<jiero> 大片大片海洋植物——培育出新型放氧气的海洋植物也不是很难。
<jyfl987> 但是人类占用的是二维空间
<Loongjiang> jiero: 不会，人类要是不再吃钣就可以对环境少做破坏，而可以有大量的时候去做有意义的事情，比如可以去研究太空生存
<jyfl987> 就算地球大气层增厚 对你底层的人类空间也没有意义
<jiero> 都去非洲生存。。。
<jyfl987> 不过我觉得解决食物问题确实是个好东西
<jyfl987> 可以把大量的智力从谋生上解脱出来 用来投入搞研究
<Loongjiang> 就算是移民火星，也不用带大量食物，成本上也极大的下降了
<jiero> 。。。
<kowalski> 到时候只携带压缩细菌即可
<jiero> 这个。。。人类的消化系统可不是那么容易改变呃。。。
<jyfl987> 要不研究把人电子化吧 这样连空气都不需要了 放进机器人躯壳里 就哪里都能去了
<kowalski> good,,,
<jyfl987> 机器人就比人类好 不需要死守着地球 哪里都可以去
<Loongjiang> jiero: 其实也简单，挑断人的饥饿神经，人就感觉不到了，用不着去改变
<MeaCulpa> Loongjiang: 那一不小心就会饿死...
<kowalski> -.-
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 让电脑控制进食
<Loongjiang> MeaCulpa: 不会，有良好的维生系统，总有东西可以替代他 的
<jiero> Loongjiang: 你想的太简单了。。。让肝脏/肾脏/脾脏/肠道很多东西退化。。。
<jiero> Loongjiang: 即使阑尾还在呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> RobotCop还吃婴儿食品呢
<jyfl987> jiero: 那是自然退化 速度当然慢了
<MeaCulpa> 我估计RobotCop还有肠子，但是胃没有了
<Loongjiang> jiero: 你看看消化道有什么用呢，俗话说病从口入，没有消化道人可以避免百分之九十的疾病
<jyfl987> 所有东西简化成一根肠子就行了
<jyfl987> 那就是营养提取流水线
<jiero> Loongjiang: 不是有没有用。。。消除它们是困难的，如果不使用，人体出问题的可能性也很大。
<jyfl987> 不过其实肠子里有大量细菌 人还是靠细菌的
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 人只是靠细菌助消化而已
<Loongjiang> 总之皮肤维生系统是一个最理想的能量系统
<jiero> 有人写网页么。实验 BlueGiffon去。  www.bluegriffon.org  别忘了写一份详细的和Dreamweaver的对比报告。
<edison0354> ofan: 是android不？
<Loongjiang> jiero: 这样，不如去研究基因，从根本上再造出完全不一样的下一代，皮肤维生，肠胃退化，智力发达
<iGoogle> robocop/
<jyfl987> 还是研究人工智能好了
<linuxer0203_> ...
<jiero> Loongjiang: 你的东西风险太大的了。。
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 还是研究改怎样长寿，要不还没研究出结果来呢就快死掉了
<jyfl987> 是的
<jyfl987> 我想的就是一边研究长寿 一边研究食物问题 搞定以后 有了大把的时间和精力 其他科学都可以研究出来
<Loongjiang> 出师未捷身先死，长使英雄泪满襟
<linuxer0203_> ...
 * edison0354 又到了这一年一度学长吻别学姐，学姐吻别学弟，学长吻别学妹，学姐吻别学妹，学长吻别学弟，学弟学妹复合，学弟学弟拉手，学妹学妹厮守的离别季节。空气中都是折翼天使眼泪的味道。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> edison0354: 你去吧。。。
<edison0354> jiero: …⋯
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * edison0354 我想买ssh号了……一年30大洋⋯⋯
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 一个人势单力薄，我们可以结成党，这样可以有组织有计划的进展，大家的智慧也强过一个
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 就叫不死党
 * edison0354 就是不知道GFW会不会升级⋯⋯
<Loongjiang> jyfl987: 叫做不死智慧党
<jiero> 2个臭裨将，不及诸葛亮。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 2个臭皮将，打死诸葛亮
<jiero> Loongjiang: 打死顶p用。。。诸葛亮又不是敌人。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果断选择not useful
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ifconfig修改网卡mac提示系统打开的文件过多… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332458&p=2341119 我的网卡是broadcom802.11b/g … 有谁知道怎么办啊… 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxc32100 — 2011-05-23 13:02
<Loongjiang> jiero: 打死了就没人比我们强了，山中无老虎，哼哼
<lemonhall> edison0354: ......................
<lemonhall> jiero: ................
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: ...............
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 干嘛不说“实践证明，长腿的人比不长腿的饭量大30%，为了节约世界粮食，请果断截肢”
<palomino|keepwor> ........
<lemonhall> roylez: 干嘛不直接把JJ切了。。。60年后世界人口就OK了
<edison0354> roylez: …⋯
<Loongjiang> roylez: 大量事实证明，长脑袋的人比不长脑袋的人饭量大100%，可以数无数倍大，你怎 么不砍了自个的脑袋
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<lemonhall> ...................
<roylez> 其实是公司的专家要我们阉了firefox的add on来提速
<lemonhall> 中午这里重口味了
<lemonhall> 断肢，断脚，断胳膊，以及小JJ，脑袋满地飞。。。
<palomino|keepwor> .......
<Loongjiang> 出师示捷身先死，长使英雄泪满 襟
<lemonhall> edison0354 为了防止世界被破坏，为了世界的爱与和平~~~~我们一起截肢吧
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 这是合理的，你可以先行实践，然后过河拆桥，上屋帛梯
<lemonhall> roylez: 什么专家啊？
<roylez> lemonhall: 没仔细看，关掉了
<dreamysirc> 大家有用xen的么？
<dreamysirc> 重复重复 有用xen的么？
<dreamysirc> 有用xen的么？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:17:14 CST+0800
<zhenbeiju55> test
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, ....  ㍥ 
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你怎麼搞的，ban bot 都不會
<dreamysirc> 有用xen的么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<dreamysirc> 重复重复 有用xen的么？
<chenyun> 我把ubuntu11.04中默认的电子邮件有关程序全卸载了，重启后，发现右上角的日期不见了，怎么办？
<Loongjiang> jiero: jyfl987 人可以换胳脯换腿，换心脏，为什么肠胃就不能改变叫，医学上还有胃切除手术呢，切除之后只不过吃的少了，吃的次数多了
<jyfl987> 我啥时候说不能了额
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:25:42 CST+0800
<Loongjiang> 先拿白鼠做个试验先
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:26:42 CST+0800
<kowalski> 大家先成立个组织吧
<kowalski> 叫不死一族
<jiero> Loongjiang: 寿命大多受损严重。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:27:42 CST+0800
<jiero> 。。。
<kowalski> 不死则已，一死一族的意思
<jiero> Loongjiang: 那些一般都不是整体不用了。
<Loongjiang> 恩，入党要交党费，拿钱来先，我组织党队活动
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:28:42 CST+0800
<jyfl987> On the negative side, Forth can be a little slower. In a 						  large program, it may use slightly more code than newer C compilers.
<jyfl987> 这里说了 forth已经有点慢过现代的c compilers了
<lemonhall> ................................................
<edison0354> Loongjiang: …⋯
<lemonhall> kowalski: .............
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我被你这解释彻底囧到了
<Kandu> iGoogle: WebChat 又來搗亂了……
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:29:42 CST+0800
<chenyun> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> 靠，咋又来了⋯⋯
<edison0354> Destine: 来T下这个BOT～
<kowalski> 大家有木有兴趣成立个组织？
<Destine> edison0354, ？
<edison0354> kowalski: 和谐
<edison0354> Destine:  WebChat
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:30:42 CST+0800
<edison0354> Destine: 自动报时机器人⋯⋯
<kowalski> edison0354: 哈哈
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 顶一个
<Destine> edison0354, 我觉得人家又没做错事情。
<jyfl987> 每个人都跑个报时机器人 这里就刷掉了
<kowalski> 有人想和谐我，救命
<edison0354> Destine: …⋯
<Kandu> Destine: 每分鐘報時一次
<edison0354> Destine: 不是一般的麻烦
<nooutsonwyowl> 我的怎么没有报时
<Destine> edison0354, 人家给你报时你还闹。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:31:42 CST+0800
<kowalski> 快干掉它
<edison0354> Destine: 囧
<Destine> edison0354, 有人没人的机器人？
<edison0354> Destine: 听听群众的呼声～
<lemonhall> 这个BOT明显有BUG
<edison0354> Destine: ？
<vic> 程序有某一处问题，在单步执行调试的时候是不是执行到这个错误的地方会有什么提示？
<Destine> edison0354, 有人没人，人机合一不？
<Loongjiang> 别T了吧，bot决不蛤他 一个
<Kandu> Destine: 都 ban 了兩次了，它換了賬戶還來
<kowalski> -.-
<jyfl987> Destine: 我都说了 大家都报时 就刷屏了
<jyfl987> 我可是破坏专家
<chenyun> ls
<jiero> 随手画了个别人要我搞的东西。=-O:-D http://imagebin.org/154573
<kowalski> 怎么开？
<edison0354> Destine: 应该是没人的
<Destine> edison0354, 行吧，有事叫我。
<kowalski> 大家都被选作了活祭品啊
<edison0354> jiero: 这啥？
<jiero> edison0354: 随手画得。
<jiero> edison0354: 短裤。
<dreamysirc> xen 的 kernel到哪儿下载呢 各位大侠~~~~~~~
<kowalski> 裤衩
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 什么意思
<lemonhall> Destine: 没人，完全就是个BOT
<lemonhall> Destine: 从来不说除了时间之外的东西。。。是个CST时间控
<edison0354> 咋又进来了…⋯
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 宽容吧，前两 天我测试脚 本也是
<kowalski> Loongjiang: 祭祀BOT
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 也是bot呢
<jiero> ^k^: 你好。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-23 13:35:26 CST+0800
<jiero> ^_^
<edison0354> Destine: ban掉吧…⋯
<lainme> 北京市光环新网……
<kowalski> 擦
<lemonhall> jiero: 这。。难道是一个双路可复用保护器？
<jiero> ^k^: 报时
<^k^> jiero, 您好！  ㍥ 
<edison0354> lainme: ？
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<kanoe> 请问各位一个问题：cue文件的编码是哪种类型呢，如果我要把它转换成utf-8类型，需要知道它原来是什么类型
<jiero> 我没听说过的一起。
<lainme> edison0354: 那个bot
<dreamysirc> xen 的 kernel到哪儿下载呢？
<jiero> lemonhall: 那是什么？
<edison0354> lainme: 你whois了？
<kowalski> 有会阿语的么?
<chenyun> whois
<lemonhall> jiero: 专门用来保护penis的隐私权的装置啊
 * edison0354 鸡兔同笼新算法：已知共有鸡和兔15只，共有40只脚，问鸡和兔各有几只。算法：假设鸡和兔训练有素，吹一声哨，它们抬起一只脚，(40-15=25) 。再吹一声哨，它们又抬起一只脚，(25-15=10) ，这时鸡都一屁股坐地上了，兔子还两只脚立着。所以，兔子有10/2=5只，鸡有15-5=10只。
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 查ip的脚本，闲得没处用
<kowalski> penis...
<kanoe> 请问各位一个问题：cue文件的编码是哪种类型呢，如果我要把它转换成utf-8类型，需要知道它原来是什么类型
<edison0354> lainme: 汗！
<edison0354> kanoe: 我一般是手动猜…⋯
<lemonhall> jiero: 你花这个保护器干嘛？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么了这个算法？
<kowalski> 有才
<jiero> lemonhall: 那个。。。顺手，试试阴影效果哪种比较好，还是选了最常见的。
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: http://76.13.18.78/2002/5733113777_212aedcbe1.jpg
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<jiero> lemonhall: 我走了。回头见。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://76.13.18.77/3074/5747186610_c65ce2fd40.jpg
<kanoe> edison0354, 你的意思是，一个一个试？
<lemonhall> jiero: 好，我回个头
<lemonhall> roylez: 大妈。。。。
<edison0354> kanoe: 我是这样的…⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没啥。。。 roylez有家室么？
<edison0354> kanoe: 一般就日语那几个编码挨着试，反正没几个
<roylez> lemonhall: 你又查户口？
<zhangkaixuan> Gnome3已进入Ubuntu 11.10官方源 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome3-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome3 已进入 Ubuntu 11.10 官方源 : OSMSG
<lemonhall> roylez: 好奇。。。。
<Loongjiang> roylez: 求真相
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 是的
<lemonhall> roylez: 我对有家室和有孩子的都特崇拜
<roylez> lemonhall: 你是妹子？
<kowalski> 哈哈
<edison0354> roylez: lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> roylez: 汉子
<roylez> lemonhall: 死基佬一边去...
<lemonhall> roylez: ..........................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看来是没家室。。。。。
<kanoe> edison0354, 请指点
<edison0354> kanoe: 额，我不是用iconv的……我是notepad++手动挨着试⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 主席确实没有
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那向你打听一下主席的年纪呢？
<kanoe> edison0354, 好的，谢谢你咯，虽然我没有听懂哈
<void1> edison0354: 日语一共三种编码 s-jis, eucjp, iso-2022-jp
<edison0354> kanoe: 就是非常笨的办法⋯⋯
<edison0354> void1: 嗯
<Loongjiang> void1: 没有utf-8??????????????
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你干嘛？编码啊。。。notepad++确实方便。。
<edison0354> Loongjiang: UTF-8全球语言都有吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没啊，有时候下的日语歌的cue就是那种编码，虽然我直接winmount挂载无视cue⋯⋯
<lemonhall> 睡觉去了。。。在这里也没有妹子，也没有好男人。。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 你还男色？
<chenyun> _o_
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<vic> 调试python真是蛋疼啊。。根本不会调试。。。郁闷
<wujie> 大家好阿
<Loongjiang> vic: wujie 不好
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍥ 
<alpha080> 吴姐好。
<kanoe> edison0354, 我找到一个好办法啦，就是用gedit打开cue文件，然后另存为时保存成utf-8编码就ok啦
<edison0354> kanoe: 哦，那东西能自动探测编码…⋯
<kanoe> edison0354, 对的，那东西还真是轻松
<wujie> 谁在用64位系统
<edison0354> wujie: 都是吧⋯⋯
<alpha080> 我
<wujie> 哦，有什么好的网络电视阿
<alpha080> 我也有三十二位的
<alpha080> xbmc
<wujie> xbmc？没听过额
<Loongjiang> edison0354: gedit还是有 用的，起码粘贴文本的时候格式不会弄乱，vim总是搞的乱七八遭，emacs也是，总不能从外总粘贴
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 我只用gedit⋯⋯
<edison0354> wujie: 仿xbox的
<wujie> 其实你们说的都是小问题，问题是腾讯把我们绝缘了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 粘贴的时候用gedit,修 改的时候vim,编辑的时候emacs,全了吧
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 莫非你是emacs+vim？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 因为emacs有输入法
<dreamysirc> Loongjiang: 用的时候emacs 编辑和修改都是vim吧~~~~~~~
<wujie> vim好难用阿
<MeaCulpa> vim也有输入法啊
 * edison0354 再一次删掉了chromium的配置文件…⋯
<wujie> vim难用额
<Loongjiang> edison0354: vim做点修改是最适合不过的了
<dreamysirc> vim和emacs的输入法也可以用的么 很难啊~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> emacs更难用...
 * lainme 表示vim很好用，也好学
 * edison0354 又要开始大战了⋯⋯
<wujie> 哈哈
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 这里没有大战，起码 我就不会大以任何一个
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 包括gedit
<wujie> 还是win的实在
<dreamysirc> Loongjiang: 依赖很多 不喜欢~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> wujie: 都实在~~~~~
<wujie> 我不会往小企鹅导入词库，谁教我一下阿
<MeaCulpa> win里vim 和emacs都不错
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: cygwin？
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: no, native client
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: win的是gvim和emacs吧~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> 为啥动不动就提cygwin...那坨shit
<kowalski> notepad不错
<wujie> 提到XCHAT，win里的汉化很糟糕
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: …⋯
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 为啥动不动就说是shit ，你有种去做个~~~~~
 * kowalski 开大了
<kanoe> edison0354, 貌似我刚才说错了哈，需要先用iconv命令转换成utf-8才行呀
<kanoe> edison0354, 我晕啦
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 不好用嘛
<wujie> 对了，我给/分了22G结果才一个礼拜就少了的18G
<wujie> 不知道哪一块吃了
<dreamysirc> reactos现在也不好用 hurd现在也不好用 你敢说他们是shit么~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> ...敢，反正没人来打我...
<zhojang> 别人传给我一个rar包，解开来的文件都是乱码怎么搞？ 我的locale是zh_CN.UTF-8
<wujie> 发现一个悲剧
<wujie> 谷歌地球乱码
<MeaCulpa> zhojang: 转掉编码，前面不是说了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你是功夫panda...
<roylez> zhojang: 用vim打开...
<dreamysirc> wujie: 英文就好了
<wujie> 我对英文感冒
<zhojang> rar包～
<zhojang> 包里放一个1.doc
<dreamysirc> google earth 中文也差不多的
<Ma9iX> 请问怎样在11.04的经典桌面里开compiz，没有桌面效果那个选项卡了
<Loongjiang> 用过vimim输入，不错，就是反应速度太慢，就刚才下载的，
<Loongjiang> 舸
<Loongjiang> 我还在线么
<kowalski> 在..
 * kowalski 表示左手好酸
<chenyun> 如何在11.04中设置3D桌面
<calebot> kowalski: 撸管？
<lubcat> .....进错地了？
<zhangkaixuan> FTP软件FileZilla Client 3.5.0发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/filezilla-client-3-5-0/
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) 特性一览 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) 特性一览 : OSMSG
<hata> 撸管？
<kowalski> 没……用的awesome+tmux，快捷键忒多...
<feiyu> 下午好
<feiyu> :-(
<feiyu> 那位大侠编译过LFS？
<Loongjiang> feiyu: 你干过？
<feiyu> Loongjiang: 干过两次
<kowalski> 感觉如何？
 * kowalski 表示连内核都不会编译
<feiyu> kowalski: 还是一头雾水
<kowalski> feiyu: 加油
<feiyu> kowalski: 你没实验过？
<kowalski> feiyu: LFS？看了下手册，有点晕..
<feiyu> kowalski: :-)
<feiyu> 实验一次就好了
<feiyu> kowalski: 学点不同一般的东西
<kowalski> feiyu: 太有挑战性了，得补补编译的基础知识
<feiyu> kowalski: 在虚拟机里实验下
<feiyu> 用LFS CD
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 内核编译过N多次了，表示有一点心得
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助，有关外置储存设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332470&p=2341215 如题，我的电脑是一个索尼的上网本，我有一个索尼的记忆棒，2G的那种，在电脑里面认不出来，大家不知道有没有遇到同样的情况呢？TF卡是可以认的，记忆棒没反映 顺带还有个很小白的问题。。。。怎么把应用程序放到桌 ...
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 现在基本都是自已编译内核用
<feiyu> Loongjiang: ，:-)，我还是什么都没学会，大概了解了一点linux系统架构
<kowalski> Loongjiang: 佩服
<Loongjiang> 儿科，都是电脑做的，我只不过输入几条指令而已
<jiero> 输入命令。。
<jiero> 已经定制好的命令都是儿科
<Loongjiang> 说的不错
<feiyu> 我都是基本用putty来粘贴
<jiero> 需要一个很好的统一数据库把所有常用关键词和命令都列出来。
<zhangkaixuan> 使用 GNOME Shell 扩展完全控制 GNOME 3 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-shell-extensions/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME Shell 扩展：完全控制 GNOME 3 : OSMSG
<feiyu> jiero: 那什么是疑难杂症？
<jiero> feiyu: 根本不是啥疑难，就是让人别浪费时间在那上面。
<kowalski> right
<Loongjiang> jiero: 这个容易，你把$PATH的目录看个遍，就是所有的命令
<jiero> Loongjiang: 不是那个。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: apt里估计有。。所有的命令
<jiero> lemonhall: 也不是那个。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 否则你输入wee之后它知道的可多了
<jiero> lemonhall: 我说的不是所有的。。。
<jiero> 而是直接就能搜到
<jiero> 输入几个关键词就能搜索到～
<Loongjiang> jiero: 刚统计完毕，我电脑上共计1898条指令，不算参数
<jiero> Loongjiang: 就是那样，要加参数。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 没必要
<_NINJA> 。。。
<jiero> Loongjiang: 用熟了常用的就没必要了，否则也没必要常看Man了。
<feiyu> jiero：我是菜鸟，不知道学些什么
<jiero> feiyu: 不要问我。我从来不学。
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 没懂你到底要啥
<jiero> lemonhall: 就是不需要学的用法。
<feiyu> jiero: 汗……
<_NINJA> 熟能生巧吗？
<kowalski> 我的电脑只有1557条指令
<jiero> 其实我就是那种根本记不住命令的小白。每次都忘记几个字母。
<jiero> 忘记几个参数。所以就算了。
<lemonhall> jiero: .........
<lemonhall> 怎么看有多少条指令？
<_NINJA> tab...
<Loongjiang> jiero: 谁又记得住呢，比如这个setkeycodes,只输入setk,tab就行了
<Ashtray> lol
<jiero> tab也不能阻碍忘记了前几个字母的情况。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 容易的很，连续按两 次tab就有了
<Loongjiang> jiero: 那就google 关键字
<jiero> Loongjiang: 不要告诉我我知道的这个——为啥就没有个数据库专门搞，我就是要它！
<_NINJA> 熟能生巧，还得多实践！！！
<Loongjiang> 还是研究长寿的好
<_NINJA> 再不行，自己用C写一个，哈哈
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 2290
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 果然我装了很多东西
<Loongjiang> _NINJA: 恩，我的bin里有不少都是我写的脚本
<_NINJA> 强的厉害
<Loongjiang> _NINJA: 说来惨愧，有些简单的很，比如我常常把ls
<Loongjiang> _NINJA: 错输成sl，其中一个就是纠正这个的
<jiero> 我看到一个刺激的图片。。。
<_NINJA> 买本linux命令手册，没事多看看！
<jiero> Loongjiang: 你直接用l算了。。。
<jiero> Loongjiang: 我仅仅几个alias 升级游戏用。
<chenyun> 我输入sl 怎么出来一列为车在控制台输入窗口跑
<lemonhall> 我很少写脚本，发觉用不上。。。。
<Kandu> 我也很少寫腳本，發現寫了自己看不懂
<chenyun> 我不写脚本，发现我不会写
<roylez> 我也很少写脚本，发现要写的都写完了
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 层次就是不一样啊
<lemonhall> 主席
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我没写过脚本。写的全是改了别人的。
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 我刚装了sl...
<lemonhall> 谁写的这么无聊的命令
<Loongjiang> 我们不应该做重复无用的劳动
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 你装的sl是什么东东
<Kandu> roylez: 你一般用什麼語言寫腳本的？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 火车
<roylez> Kandu: ruby, shell, python
<Kandu> roylez: 哦，排名有先後？
<roylez> Kandu: ruby最多，shell第二，python最少
<_NINJA> 靠
<Kandu> 唔
<_NINJA> ruby是不是小日本写的
<roylez> 没错
<lemonhall> roylez: 敢问主席，写得脚本都是干吗的？
<_NINJA> 装B
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<roylez> lemonhall: 方便工作的，方便自己的，乱七八糟太多了
<lemonhall> roylez: 看来我工作的确需要用到脚本的地方太少了
<Loongjiang> _NINJA: 不要这样说，电脑是自个用的，不是给人看的，没有人为了装B去写脚本
<roylez> lemonhall: 先挑一个学下再说。学了只好就会发现用得到的地方
<_NINJA> 哈哈，
<vic> ruby比python好不
<vic> 特讨厌ruby的end
<_NINJA> vic,跟python没法比，=_=
<pityonline> rhythmbox 傻X了，往文件夹下放了一百多首歌，启动 rhythmbox 结果就死掉了
<metbsd> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 异形可拖放透明窗口。 roylez 试试不。
<roylez> vic: 我用了2年的python之后，不能忍 2 -> 3 的变化以及python开发组的固执，这才学的ruby。开始我也不喜欢end。现在写end有快感了
<roylez> iGoogle: 嘛玩意
<iGoogle> 快扔了。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=133476
<vic> 我觉的python3的编码很舒服啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<_NINJA> iGoogle,怎么也带了个帽子！ 环保吗？
<iGoogle> 很爽的。只认/tmp/weather.png。
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 开始防止bot嘛
<vic> python开发组的固执是指2to3？
<roylez> vic: 一辈子不改语法的话就舒服。2 -> 3 很不舒服
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<vic> roylez: 我现在用2的话有时候迷茫了。。。因为感觉3的语法更好一些
<iGoogle> 搞一个透明的png。ln到/tmp/weather.png。 roylez
<roylez> vic: 两件事吧。conditional assignment语句，类似 xx ? yy : zz 的，python社区提议了接近300种方案，结果作者他哪个也没用，用了自己的
<iGoogle> perl有//操作符。
<szsloss> 被忽悠了
<vic> roylez: 还真没用过三目操作。。。难道我out了
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助！关于ubuntu11.04下virtualbox虚拟XP，使用工行天地融二代U盾的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332478&p=2341272 ubuntu11.04下virtualbox４.０虚拟XP，无法使用工行天地融二代U盾。 找遍前辈们的做法，貌似都是针对ubuntu10.04的，都试了一遍，没解决问题。virtualbox加载U盾的时候总是提示“不能分配USB ...
<lemonhall> vic: 三目很爽。。
<thorneliu> 现在boot loader与kernel image还需要放置在1024磁柱之前么？
<lemonhall> vic: 用习惯之后发觉用三目写出来的程序很清爽
<vic> lemonhall: 我也知道很爽，可是我貌似没那习惯，反正也很少写代码
<lemonhall> vic: 额，好吧
<vic> lemonhall: 呵呵
<roylez> vic: python开发组拒绝添加类似 os.kill() 用来杀死进程。原因是不能提高执行速度，但是如果没有这个函数，杀一个进程就必须要用类似 process.msg 之类的东西来给进程发一个kill的signal，代码可读性很差。开发组不认为为代码提高可读性有必要
<palomino|keepwor> ........
<roylez> vic: 我记错了，不是杀死，是确认一个进程是否存在，没有 process.alive() 这种东西，必须要 kill(<特殊的信号>) 才行，然后返回的也不直观，居然要处理exception才行
<palomino|keepwor> -_-
 * palomino|keepwor 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * Loongjiang 喷饭
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马，窝浸
<palomino|working> .....
<lemonhall> roylez: PY这么固执啊？
<lemonhall> roylez: 加一个会死啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 这么受刺激了？
<lemonhall> roylez: 又不会怀孕
<jyfl987> vic: py本来就是固执的产物么
<roylez> lemonhall: 你现在嘛也不写，操心个嘛
<MeaCulpa> http://tk.mopimg.cn/2011/5/23/main_1306134673569.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ef85778gw6dfiqt1pixwj.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: 我习惯用PERL，虽然肯定没神用得好
<iGoogle> roylez: ... 找一个png。测试了没
<roylez> iGoogle: 我压根就没看您在说啥
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 不用3目，用//。多好
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 为了读别人脚本去学perl
<iGoogle> roylez: 下载拉。一个bin。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 好辛苦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你给我发的啥？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: ........//是啥？注释？
<iGoogle> 代替?:的高级写法啊
<lemonhall> iGoogle: .......
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 没见过。。。第一次听说
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> $font=$hrc{font}//"Sans";
<iGoogle> hash有数据，就用。没有，就Sans
<lemonhall> 啊，还可以这样
<iGoogle> 多简洁
<palomino|working> :o , iGoogle
<roylez> iGoogle: bin不下
<iGoogle> 破马。来pl不
<iGoogle> roylez: @
<palomino|working> 不来，太复杂，学不会 , iGoogle
<lemonhall> /咋看咋像注释。。。怎不习惯
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=133476 怎么会下不了哦
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 那是#
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 恩。。好吧。。。PERL的新语法。。。第一次见
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我是很喜欢PERL的内插
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=332367&p=2341302#p2341302 png 都附赠了 roylez
<lemonhall> iGoogle: "$perl is blablablah"
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 改cairo贴png的。
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 啥内插
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.gipsypalace.com/img/fun/cute_puppies/cute_puppies7.jpg
<iGoogle> 好家伙，下次我知道这是你的马甲了
<roylez> iGoogle: 公司网慢...
<iGoogle> 好恶毒的狗
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dhh30eaj5ej.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez: ........这狗心情貌似很不爽啊
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<lemonhall> 这是探照灯啊
<jyfl987> 额 lemonhall是你？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ......................
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 你在说啥。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在玩啥？
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 测试下，看喜欢不。
<jyfl987> 没什么
<jyfl987> 我就想玩个机器人游戏
<jyfl987> 繁殖 进攻
<jyfl987> 像life那样规则简单 就好了
<jyfl987> 说不定可以玩玩3d life
<palomino|working> 测试what? , iGoogle
<lemonhall> ................
<samul> 有做电机控制的么？
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=332367&p=2341302#p2341302  palomino|working 最后面的链接
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 改cairo贴png的。
<iGoogle> 准备用这显示天气的
<palomino|working> 我瞅瞅
<palomino|working> 没看懂咋用... , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 你确定/tmp/weather.png有，就直接执行这bin
<iGoogle> lmb拖放，rmb退出
<palomino|working> .......上回那个天气怎么运行来着
<iGoogle> 菜单-》图形-》
<vic> roylez: 呵呵，py就是那么多让人诟病的地方啊。嘿嘿
<palomino|working> 找到了
<palomino|working> ....... , ^k^
<palomino|working> 又是一闪就没了
<iGoogle> 那别管。你启动compiz
<palomino|working> 哦对了compiz
<palomino|working> 我靠忘的一干二净
<iGoogle> @
<metbsd> compiz就是个没用的东西
<iGoogle> 再执行show_png.run
<palomino|working> .....这次compiz也不灵了 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 还是一闪就没了
<iGoogle> 你啥wm
<palomino|working> 运行了8遍出来了。。。
<iGoogle> xfwm？
<iGoogle> @@@@
<palomino|working> compiz阿 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 再执行show_png.run
<iGoogle> 破马这么慢呢
<palomino|working> 拖啥?
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 真能拖走
<iGoogle> 拖文字或者图片部分
<iGoogle> 还透明的，鼠标穿透
<palomino|working> 是阿
<roylez> 破马卧槽了
<iGoogle> 这样显示天气到桌面，好吧。
<roylez> palomino|working: 干嘛睡槽里呢？
<palomino|working> 太阳和文字不透明。。 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 老骥伏枥嘛 , roylez
<iGoogle> 那是没设置透明，再透明，不没东西了嘛
<palomino|working> 哦
<iGoogle> 右键是退出
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 你给CB投稿了？
<iGoogle> 可以搞一个美女png。拖拖。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:没有 cb不收我的稿子
<zhojang> 你们用那个ubuntu one吗？ 我从来没想过用它。。。
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:砸了?
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 有阿，我看到了阿
<lemonhall> edison03541: .......
<edison03541> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison03541: 你不去上课？
<edison03541> lemonhall: 没课阿
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:看到了 看到了
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: ……
<zhangkaixuan> lo lo~~~~~~注意 注意  是那个大哥大姐帮我给cnbeta投稿了 出啊里让我感激下 嘿嘿
<zhangkaixuan> 我真是个好人
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 你囧死我吧……
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: ……
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:不过 话说 不知道为啥 我往cb投稿他们从来不收
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:别人投我的稿子他们都收
<lemonhall> edison03541: 什么稿件？
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 媒体不可相信。
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: ……
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 我投过一次，然后被收了……
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 很久以前……
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: Cnbeta理念紧追m$。我投过也被收了，不过被大幅修改。
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:。。。。。。。 可怜的孩子 我只望奇克网投稿
<zhangkaixuan> 我在奇克 投一篇 就收一篇
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 你只要往 slashdot投就好了。
<iGoogle> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/154585
<roylez> jiero: 投什么投，有钱吗？
<jiero> roylez: 你给我吗？
<jiero> roylez: 谢谢
<roylez> jiero: 没有还投个啥
<palomino|working> ...... , iGoogle
<lemonhall> 现在最不值钱的就是文章稿件啥的
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/154586
<jiero> roylez: 没有钱 你写个啥 ？
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:嘿嘿 我就是这么想的
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 拖吧
<jiero> roylez: :D
<roylez> jiero: 有钱？
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp 平滑问题... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332486&p=2341338 gimp 绘图软件，如何让一个粗糙的半弯线边缘变平滑啊？滤镜里找不到啊... 要变平滑的就像图中左边的图形一样，或者最靠左边的图形，左边的字体除外... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Yume — 2011-05-23 16:12
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我需要进小学学语文。
<zhangkaixuan> 这几天 1fens.com这个网站总是及时采集我的文章。。。 郁闷的不行
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 你给自己投稿就行了……
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 内容工厂？
<edison03541> zhangkaixuan: 类似linuxidc？
<roylez> jiero: 米国人说话真难懂...
<zhangkaixuan> edison03541:没人评论阿 。。。。   它时一个垃圾采集站。。。。 什么都有  属于恶意采集那一类的
<jiero> 昨天删除了 Clementine  CPU 100%..
<jiero> roylez: 我没话可说了。。。
<zprood> 回来联
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 你的网站是哪个？
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall: osmsg.com 兄台欢迎多来访问 多多留言
<zprood> zhangkaixuan, 不错
<roylez> jiero: http://76.13.18.78/2002/5733113777_212aedcbe1.jpg   单脚拉屎
<iGoogle> osmsg。 我都订了rss。 就是没美女看。
<zprood> zhangkaixuan, 刚逃到了 arch 了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 可惜不能定lwn
<iGoogle> 这啥地方呢
<jyfl987> lwn么 可惜有许多文章要付费才能看
<iGoogle> 妹朵来了。
<roylez> iGoogle: ???
<zhangkaixuan> zprood:多谢兄弟围观 嘿嘿 我回多注意arch方面的信息
<iGoogle> 英文的，不看
<iGoogle> roylez: w15_15 这长头发的
<iGoogle> zhangkaixuan: 发我的桌面天气deb不。
<iGoogle> 推广perl
<zprood> lwn 是什么？
<tenzu> 累死了，又累又饿
<jiero> roylez: 没干过。。。以前学英语时，我从来不读
<jiero> roylez: 我照着中文都念不出来。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你难道是那废弃的一代
<iGoogle> 可怜的
<Loongjiang> tenzu: 先挑断饥饿神经，保证就不饿了
<jiero> iGoogle: ...
<zhangkaixuan> ...... 在cb上的那篇文章到底是那个兄弟给发的 多谢你帮我投稿转载 。。。  可是没有添加wowubuntu的原文链接.............5555555555
<jiero> iGoogle: 是哪一代。。。
<iGoogle> 80
<tenzu> Loongjiang: 哪根是饥饿神经？
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 大腿最粗的那根
<jiero> 你早知道啥啥啥了。。。
<alpha080> 喉结后面
<iGoogle> 啥
<tenzu> iGoogle: 最粗的是Yin Jing，不是神经了
<lemonhall> jiero: 颓废的一代
<iGoogle> tenzu: 别歪曲事实，我们是说神经
<jiero> lemonhall: 你么。。。
<hata> http://android.guao.hk/posts/angry-birds-cupcakes-take-the-cake.html
<jiero> lemonhall: 我知道你和我哥同龄。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我是颓废的一个男人。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那是坐骨神经，别想蒙我
<jiero> 所以不颓废的大有人在。
<lemonhall> jiero: 你哥现在在干吗？是否有家事
<alpha080> 强烈同意
<jiero> lemonhall: 没家事吧。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 不知道哪一根？google先
<iGoogle> jiero: 80代，正碰上改革，不上不下，尴尬的。
<z_eno_z> LiDeBiao\-Xing,德彪钢笔行书字库:style=Regular
<z_eno_z> 这是用fc-list :lang=zh的一个结果，请教在texlive中如何用这个字体，我直接输前面的名子找不到
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 难道你是70？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你就是坐多了
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<jiero> lem
<jiero> lemonhall: 你真得不认识神？
<lemonhall> jiero: 不认得
<iGoogle> z_eno_z: 那就后面的中文
<alpha080> z_eno_z: xetex
<lemonhall> jiero: 我2月份？还是3月份才进来的
<z_eno_z> 嗯
<z_eno_z> alpha080：好，我试试后面的
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你一天到晚站着上班的？
<iGoogle> 或者fontforge改下字体名。 z_eno_z
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我可以坐。你年轻，少坐。是为你好啊
<alpha080> 不是，他是坐台的人
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是老棒子了，坐下站不起来
<lemonhall> jiero: 你是这里的老男人了？
<jiero> lemonhall: 难怪。神发了45113贴。现在每天 21.40 篇帖子，以前每天38.*。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我以前很少来。
<jiero> lemonhall: 在Ubuntu论坛或Wiki带着。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我不逛论坛的，那里好无聊
<z_eno_z> alpha080　iGoogle　还真是可以，谢谢了
 * tenzu 神，把灌水机交出来！
<jiero> lemonhall: 神40了。
<lemonhall> jiero: ...........
<iGoogle> 你个洒水车了啊。 tenzu
<Loongjiang> tenzu: 脑部 orexin的受器，主要是表现在下视丘饥饿中枢附近的神经元，饱食中枢未见有 orexin 受器的表现，可见 orexin 在刺激饥饿中枢，及调升摄食量的生理机理上占有重要的地位
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 终于知道您的年龄了。。。赶紧换称谓啊
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你4岁了？
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 谁在乎年龄嘛
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 敬老，对40岁的人要用您
<iGoogle> 不记得
<tenzu> iGoogle: 比不过你，你超过我太多了
<iGoogle> 乖。 tenzu
<hata> iGoogle←␣←; 你儿子在这个频道吗
<tenzu> Loongjiang: 重要地位，并不是全部嘛，还是会饿
<iGoogle> 我要出去锻炼去了
<jyfl987> 你们回复我一句话
<iGoogle> 在irc，是找不到妹朵的。 hata
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你自己砍20000帖吧，这样我就是第一名了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 哦了
<jyfl987> 靠 8.8.8.8被屏蔽了 我这里
<iGoogle> .
<jyfl987> 我说怎么所有网站都访问不了 原来是dns访问不了
<iGoogle> 你都2w了？ tenzu
<tenzu> jyfl987: 收网从帝都开始了么？
<hata> iGoogle←␣←; 在这找妹朵干啥
<jyfl987> tenzu: 可能是来来回回的吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你太不关心我了，我恨你
<jyfl987> 又好了
<jiero> ...
<iGoogle> tenzu: .. @_@
<Loongjiang> Orexin 由 33 个氨基酸所组成，分子量大约为三千六百道尔顿（3.6 KDa）。研究也发现脑部 orexin的受器，主要是表现在下视丘饥饿中枢附近的神经元
<iGoogle> 道尔顿? 只知道蓝脸的"道尔顿"
<palomino|working> 蓝脸的恶呃呃饿窦尔墩
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: orexin饥饿信号，
<palomino|working> .....e键卡住了
<samul>  有人用bzr吗？
<hata> 你必须手动把xxx放置到xxx上面，怎么翻译好
<tenzu> hata: 什么语境？
<hata> doc
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你学医的？这我可不懂。你和 tenzu 讨论吧
<iGoogle> palomino|working: lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 说的好像我懂一样
<iGoogle> 高级键盘还卡壳
<z_eno_z> iGoogle 16:33 16:43
<z_eno_z> 或者fontforge改下字体名。　　　嗯，我也试试这个方法
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你可以立刻体会嘛
<tenzu> hata: “上面”太模糊了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我职能体会到饿，体会不到神经
<hata> 你必须手动把xxx放置到工具栏里面
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 里面
<iGoogle> 一根一根掐断，就可以找到。对半排除法。 tenzu
<palomino|working> 廉价无线罗技键盘，偶尔会卡住 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 比如刚才我这句r就卡住了 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你不是奢靡马嘛
<palomino|working>  
<hata> iGoogle←␣←; 既然是对半排除就不是一根一根掐断
<palomino|working> 我太冤枉了
<tenzu> hata: You need to put xxx in xxx manually.
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我拿神之子先做试验
<iGoogle> 那轮不到你啊
<jyfl987> 用什么不会卡住
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 感觉不太好听啊亲
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那让慧慧做试验，我看着
<iGoogle> 。我都忘记这是谁了。很久没见提过
<tenzu> hata: 所以要跟上下句搭上才行啊，就这么一句没法接
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你已经选择忘了你们的过去。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: hata偷偷的亲你。
<iGoogle> 我也饿了。回家
<Loongjiang> tenzu: 别拿人做试验了，先拿个老鼠试试，
<hata> Loongjiang←␣←; 你指ee？
<Loongjiang> hata: 说tenzu
<z_eno_z> iGoogle：我装了fontforge，但是，找不到在哪改它在系统里的名字啊
<Loongjiang> z_eno_z: igoogle早下了
<z_eno_z> 哦
<z_eno_z> 那有谁知道怎么改字体在系统里的名字吗
<hata> firefox原来是不用安装直接运行的啊？
<jiero> z_eno_z: 必须用那些fontforge之类的软件。
<z_eno_z> 我有那个了，但是，暂时还是没找到怎么改
<metbsd> 亲们，kde好还是gnome好
<horn12> whois hata
<alpha080> 都好，个人推荐kde
<alpha080> Gnome处于阵痛期
<edison03541> alpha080: GNOME党飘过
<tenzu> 不太能接受kde，用不惯
<jiero> 都不推荐。
<z_eno_z> 请教一下，当下哪个中文字库或字体做得比较好
<jiero> 没有一个完美的。
<jiero> kde不行，gnome也不行，都一堆毛病。没毛病的就是那些还没问世的或者你找不到毛病的。
<z_eno_z> 请教一下，当下哪个中文字库或字体做得比较好
<jiero> z_eno_z: 没有差的
<alpha080> 你用adobe的字体吧，不过有版权限制，看你用途了
<vic> kde党飘过
<z_eno_z> alpha080:adobe,在什么情况下他不给用啊？
<vic> 疼疼用arch不配kde绝对暴殄天物啊
<tenzu> vic: arch+gnome3不好么？本来我只是用openbox而已啊，已经升级了
<jiero> alpha080: 在adobe之外的程序内使用。
<z_eno_z> jiero:哦
<vic> tenzu: kde+arch才绝配啊
<roylez> vic: 少来...
<tenzu> vic: 实在用不顺手
<roylez> vic: 乐意用啥用啥
<alpha080> 忘了，自己看版权说明去
<vic> roylez: 嘿嘿
<tenzu> vic: 要听主席的
<z_eno_z> alpha080:ＯＫ
<alpha080> 俺 opensuse...,
<vic> tenzu: 话说kde我也是尝试再三  才发现kde的爽的
<jiero> 我尝试kde1年都没感到好。。。
<tenzu> vic: 我还是觉得openbox爽
<vic> tenzu: 只用主席的配置 不听主席的
<vic> tenzu: kde的随意终端很爽哦
<tenzu> vic: 你这是对主席不敬
<vic> tenzu: 主席不会怪我等小民滴
<alpha080> 罚你唱红歌
 * edison03541 铁甲小宝的女主也去拍写真了……这个世界阿……
<tenzu> vic: 代替主席惩罚你，tjj100下
<vic> 东方红，太阳升，ub群出个主席哦
<vic> roylez: 主席，有人替你啦 ，侵权啦
<tenzu> 得唱我爱北京天安门
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 玩啥呢，出来
<vic> 我爱北京天安门，天安门上主席升。。。
<palomino|working> 我乐了。。
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> 17:14 ::: vic (~vic@60.18.95.55)
<roylez> ip没隐藏，可以跨省，恩...
<vic> roylez: ？
<vic> 从不隐藏IP
<vic> 守法公民。欢迎跨省，请我吃饭就行
 * kowalski 吃饭归来
<horn12> ubuntu-tw和ubuntu-hk里基本没人嘛，都在这里了？
<hata> 人家没有墙，大把东西玩
<hata> 用得着在这里交流？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人家好不容易干点活
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我给你介绍的工作多好，请客！
<edison03541> roylez: 介绍啥工作了？
<lemonhall1> metbsd: 亲，你现在在用啥，GNOME?
<edison03541> lemonhall1: gnome2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...你丫没少赚
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那价钱，还比不上虾子贵
<kowalski> 怎样关闭私聊窗口in irssi?
<roylez> kowalski: /wc
<kowalski> roylez: 多谢啦
<lemonhall1> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们两个不都在米国么。。。。。
<jyfl987> #forth里碰到个人
<lemonhall1> edison03541: 亲，我也在用GNOME2
<wzssyqa> 谁在用gnome-shell看看是不是有个bug
<jyfl987> 也在问GFW的事情 额
<jyfl987> 然后一加gtalk 居然还是个吉普赛人
<jyfl987> 真有趣
<hata> 我在用
<kowalski> jyfl987: #forth是啥频道？？
<jyfl987> 自己进去不就知道了
<kowalski> ok
<metbsd> 是啊，在用个囊
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 大家好
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍩ 
<zhangkaixuan> Wuala: 一个比Dropbox安全的替代品 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wuala-dropbox/
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<samul> .................
<samul> 郁闷了
<samul> 突然之间又烦了
<jiero> 烦人。
<jiero> 为啥我总是上报bug的。
<roylez> jiero: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/cd517fc80be8c78aba3a/2000
 * kowalski 不知道怎么报告BUG
<jiero> roylez: 恩。谢谢分享。
<jimmyxu> kowalski: ubuntu-bug
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/68d1a659jw1dhfrbj5i30j.jpg
<lemonhall> ofan: 励志帝来了
<jiero> lemonhall: ？
<jiero> ofan: ？
<ofan> lemonhall: 纳尼?
<jiero> bug到处都是的时代。
<kowalski> jimmyxu: Thanks
<kowalski> Nany?
<jiero> 前天是inkscape，昨天是zim，今天是scribus，
<jiero> 5天前是kupfer
<jiero> 。。。
<jimmyxu> 升级了下 chromium-browser 然后就挂了= =
<edison03541> lemonhall: 你咋了？又受刺激了？
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 正常
<jiero>  jimmyxu我有好久好久chromium升级不挂了。。。
<jimmyxu> edison03541 jiero: third_party/tcmalloc/chromium/src/tcmalloc.cc:414] Attempt to free invalid pointer: 0x2502f0a
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 对阿，你啥版本？
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 额，你手动编译阿
<jimmyxu> edison03541: r86270
 * edison03541 3月份的playboy下不下来阿！！！！
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 我是PPA……
<jiero> jimmyxu: 虽然我是debian ，但我用Ubuntu的PPA Lucid
<jimmyxu> edison03541: ppa 在 r86230...往回降中
<samul>  /help
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 86245
<lemonhall> edison03541: 请不要加一个又字
<jiero> 同时 86245
<lemonhall> edison03541: 我生活在刺激当中
<edison03541> jimmyxu: 这个是今下午刚升级的版本
<edison03541> lemonhall: ……
<jimmyxu> edison03541: 酱…
 * edison03541 怨念阿，chromium的linux和mac版还没有side tab阿！！！！！
<jiero> lemonhall: 刺激你的神经。
<jiero> edison03541: 学midori？
<lemonhall> jiero: 亲，来吧
<edison03541> jiero: ？那东西有side tab？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你转载的那篇是励志文章嘛
<jiero> lemonhall: 你来吧。
<edison03541> jiero: chromium很久以前就有了，win版
<ofan> lemonhall: 刚刚的?
<lemonhall> jiero: 我们互相刺激，亲？
<lemonhall> ofan: 是啊，亲
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是
<jiero> lemonhall: 你亲ofan吧。我看看你怎么征服
<lemonhall> jiero: 亲，是个名词，不是动词
<lemonhall> jiero: 具体来说是个称谓词
<lemonhall> jiero: 这里不是老有个人说什么。。。。兄
 * samul ??
<jiero> lemonhall: 亲。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我不要刺激你，亲。
<jiero> edison03541: 不知道
<jiero> edison03541: 你说的是标签侧面哦
<lemonhall> edison03541: 你不在QQ？
<lemonhall> jiero: 恩，大致就是这样用
<lemonhall> jiero: FF5发布
 * kowalski 围观某人互亲
<lemonhall> kowalski: 亲
 * kowalski 晕了
<lemonhall> jiero: edison03541好像不在电脑前面
<jiero> kowalski: 亲，就是“亲爱的”缩写
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦，这样，我搞错了，没有sidetab
<edison03541> lemonhall: 不在阿
<edison03541> lemonhall: 干啥
<edison03541> lemonhall: gtalk在的
<edison03541> jiero: 你去搜截图嘛~
<edison03541> lemonhall: 我在gnome2，懒得挂webqq
<kowalski> jiero: 了解
<lemonhall> edison03541: 没事
<lemonhall> edison03541: 本来想找你吐槽
<lemonhall> edison03541: 黑苹果下有好用的QQ吧？
<lemonhall> edison03541: 腾讯的官方版应该很稳定
<edison03541> lemonhall: 官方
<lemonhall> 哦
<edison03541> lemonhall: 买白苹果吧~
<jiero> edison03541: http://imagebin.org/154606 midori 支持的
<lemonhall> edison03541: 不努力认真工作。。。
<lemonhall> edison03541: 所以买不起
<jiero> 什么是黑苹果？
<jiero> 白苹果？
<lemonhall> jiero: 黑苹果就是一台好DELL机器+操作系统
<lemonhall> jiero: 白苹果就是。。苹果机。。。。
 * kowalski 表示听不懂专业名词
<jimmyxu> jiero: 刷坏了导致开机卡在苹果logo上
<kowalski> -.-
<edison03541> jimmyxu: MBP?MBA?
<jimmyxu> edison03541: 具体母鸡
<edison03541> jiero: midori截图那是啥东西？
<edison03541> jimmyxu: ？
<andyhou> 好不容易上了irc
<edison03541> jiero: 那不是类似FF的side pane？
<edison03541> lemonhall: 大叔你回来了
<lemonhall> edison03541: ..............
<lemonhall> edison03541: 亲
<edison03541> jiero: 额，我看到那个插件了……chromium的win版是原生的
<lemonhall> edison03541: 我回来了，亲
<edison03541> jiero: 不知道效果咋样
<ofan> lemonhall: 白苹果是指系统挂了
<lemonhall> ofan: ...............
<lemonhall> ofan: 是指正版吧
<kowalski> -.-
<edison03541> ofan: 那个叫灰苹果……不懂别瞎说……
<lemonhall> ofan: 一般挂了都叫四国
<edison03541> ofan: 是指无限boot splash
<kowalski> 四国。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 挂掉到难以恢复是四国
<edison03541> lemonhall: 现在叫五国……
<kowalski> 我遇到过
<edison03541> lemonhall: 五国是kernel panic
<kowalski> 我在IBM_PC上装MAC OS,结果四国了
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............多了一个国家啊。。是哪国啊
 * edison0354 乃们都不用跟俺比的~:-D
<edison0354> lemonhall: 11区
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> edison0354: 纳尼原来没有尼哄的？
<jiero> edison03541:  差不多 http://imagebin.org/154608 我根本没用过地说。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<edison0354> jiero: 没chromium设计的好
<lemonhall> jiero: 好难看。。。边栏并没有什么特别的优势啊
<edison0354> jiero: 虽然chrmoium的也很渣……比这个强点……
<jiero> edison0354: 以前比现在好？
<edison0354> jiero: ？
<jiero> midori是我见过最喜欢退步的。
<jiero> edison0354: 以前我一度删除了chromium换上midori
<jiero> edison0354: 后来midori烂了。
<edison0354> jiero: 你蛋疼……
<jiero> edison0354: 以前我一度用e17，后来e17
<jiero> 烂了～
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> ^_^
<edison0354> jiero: 你千万别用chromium和gnome……
<edison0354> jiero: 你用win去吧还是……
<edison0354> jiero: 用KDE也行
<jiero> edison0354: 可惜我一直用着。
<jiero> ^_^
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 一直在用…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: ？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: cr+gnome
<jiero> jimmyxu: 。。。
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 啥cr？
<jiero> chromium = cr
<jimmyxu> edison0354: Chromium
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 铬
<jiero> firefox=fx
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我也是一直用阿
<edison0354> jiero: ff
<jiero> midori=midori
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 312==midori
<wzssyqa> 用什么命令查看CMOS中的时间？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你被重置了？
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: hwclock
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 似乎不对
<jiero> edison0354: Mozilla prefers that Firefox be abbreviated as Fx or fx, though it is often abbreviated as FF.
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jimmyxu> jiero: Wikipedia?
<edison0354> wzssyqa: sudo就可以了
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: edison0354 syq@syq-laptop> sudo hwclock                                                  ~
<wzssyqa> [sudo] password for syq:
<wzssyqa> 2011年05月23日 星期一 18时15分18秒  -0.688072 seconds
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩，咋了？不对？
<jiero> jimmyxu: 是。
<wzssyqa> 可是，刚刚重启了看，明明是10点
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: UTC
<edison0354> wzssyqa: UTC实践？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 2011年05月23日 星期一 10时17分10秒  -0.198797 seconds
<wzssyqa> edison0354: jimmyxu 我要的就是真正的那个硬件时间
 * jimmyxu localtime 就是 Etc/UTC 的表示木有压力
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 这个是我的，我用UTC的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我出来就是硬件时间阿
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: --utc --localtime  查手册吧
<xiaoy> 如何安装ibus-young云输入法？
<jimmyxu> jiero: 嗯就说那句话那么熟的…
<xiaoy> 我用的是ubuntu11.04
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 查了，那加上 --localtime 就显示出来的是真正的硬件时间吗？
<jiero> jimmyxu: 你。。。
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 如果实际时钟是存成 utc 的，那就加上 --utc
<lemonhall> 时间我从来没关心过
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 硬件时间自己也区分这个？
<lemonhall> 有空去看看UTC
<wzssyqa> jimmyxu: 我仅仅是想看，硬件的那个
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我都是NTP校准。。。。UTC是硬件的？
<jimmyxu> wzssyqa: 那就用 localtime
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是NTP？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 互联网时间协议
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: UTC是时区，中国在UTC+8
<edison0354> lemonhall: UTC时间的意思是硬件时间系统再自动加上时区以后再显示
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 哦
<linsux> how to install chinese input?
<linsux> what's best chinese input software
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我也是自动校时……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: ...
<jiero> linsux: ...
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ？
<jiero> !start
<wzssyqa> edison0354: UTC就是一个时间系统
<linsux> what
<lemonhall> 搞不清楚。。。。。反正NTP就好了。。。。
<linsux> !star?
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 知道阿
<linsux> !star
<linsux> !star
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 电脑有两种时间显示方式，GMT和UTC阿，GMT就是直接拿来用的，UTC就是加了以后再用的
<jimmyxu> edison0354: ???
<xiaoy> 那个WINDOWS-QQ版本比较可以在ubuntu下安装？
<edison0354> jimmyxu: ？？？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 。。。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: GMT 基本上可以理解为UTC
<Colin-shzsc> xiaoy: 统统都不靠谱
<linsux> help me install a chinese input, so we can talk in chin
 * edison0354 一大群女生到农场实习，农场主教大家挤牛奶，示范作完，教大家动手亲自试试。这时一个女生看到别人已经挤了小半筒而自己的只有一点点，非常不解。农场主过来看看说：小姐，你不但挤错了地方，而且还选错了牛。
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 这俩在应用中基本是等价的，时区而已…
<edison0354> wzssyqa: WIN默认的跟MAC默认的是不一样的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我是说，你理解错了GMT
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我说是系统对硬件时钟的处理方式阿
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 你够邪恶
<wzssyqa> edison0354: GMT和UTC在一定意义上是同义词
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 系统可以认为硬件时钟用UTC/GMT存储，也可认为用当地时间（如UTC+8）存储
 * edison0354 一群年轻人在酒吧聊天，聊着聊着猜起了谜语。 有人问：“十个男人偷看五个女人洗澡，打一成语。” 其实这个成语很多人都知道，是五光十色。 但是一个MM沉思了许久，突然眼睛一亮，害羞的问道：“是双管齐下吗？”
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 读的时候如果是前者，就加上8再返回；如果是后者，直接显示就行了
<xiaoy> Colin-shzsc, 老版的qq都不行吗？
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 额，一样的意思
<Colin-shzsc> xiaoy: 疼讯会改协议
<edison0354> jimmyxu: fc的时间选项那里会有个选项叫“使用UTC时间”
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 电脑有两种时间显示方式，GMT和UTC阿，GMT就是直接拿来用的，UTC就是加了以后再用的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 显然，你理解错了GMT
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额
<xiaoy> Colin-shzsc, 谢谢
<Loongjia`> 问下懂perl的，perl里哪个函数可以获取键值，就像C的getch之类的
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........那头牛很爽嘛
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。第二个是老笑话
<crose> 求个助：不知道怎么地突然发现qt程序不能调用fcitx了，以前还是好好的，arch+kde
<Loongjia`> 问下懂perl的，perl里哪个函数可以获取键值，就像C的getch之类的
<linsux> help install chinese input
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu11.04安装后grub引导进入不了XP系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332513&p=2341605 早先用的是ubuntu10.10和XP的双系统，一切都正常。这次重新换了块盘，想装ubuntu11.04和XP双系统，安装与以前一样，另分了两个区/和swap，先装的是XP系统，然后安装ubuntu11.04，安装时用的自定义分区，但boot是放到 ...
<Loongjia`> microcai: 巨郁闷，
<lemonhall> Loongjia`: 我也忘记了。。好像是GET，PUT
<edison0354> lemonhall: 某男隐居深山,一日赤 . 身体躺于草丛中休息.突然来了个采蘑菇的小姑娘:"1个,2个, 
<edison0354> 3个,4个,5个,5个,5个,5个..."最终放弃离开.此男甚爽.第二天依然 . 睡于此,来了个采蘑菇的小熊:"1个,2个,3个,4个,5个,5个,5个,5个...6个,7个,8个......"
<Loongjiang> ls
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没看懂……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...................
<edison0354> lemonhall: 真没看懂……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好惨的男人。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: JJ被小熊拔掉了
<edison0354> lemonhall: …………………………
 * kowalski 笑了
 * edison0354 白雪公主与皮诺曹生活在大森林里，一日，白雪公主终于耐不住寂寞，抓住小匹的  头夹在两腿之间说道：“说实话、说假话、再说实话、再说假话...”这样说了一千遍，公  主才把小皮放开。
<kowalski> -.-
 * edison0354 有两个渔夫在海边打鱼，一天一个渔夫打上来一条美人鱼，鱼尾巴以上是个超级美女 ，但是渔夫想了想把她放了，另一个渔夫不解，问：“Why？”第一个渔夫耸耸肩，答道： “How?”
<kowalski> 公主的说话频率必须高...
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<kowalski> 渔夫不知道咬...
<jiero> edison0354: ...
<lemonhall> kowalski: +1
 * edison0354 有一个成年男子来到一家旅馆，他看到车库里有很多漂亮的车，于是就问老板，怎么 有这么多漂亮的车啊，老板告诉他，我有一个五岁的儿子，他做三件事，如果你能跟着做 到，这里的车随你挑一辆开走，如果不能，就把你的车留下，很多人做不到，所以。。他 想，五岁的小孩能做到的，还能做不到嘛，于是就试一试。老板就带他
 * kowalski 淫荡的笑了
<edison0354> kowalski: 啥意思？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咬啥？
<kowalski> 分开念
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我记得那个题，说是人身鱼头，鱼头人身，A,和B，放在荒岛上。。你选啥
<kowalski> A
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我果断选了A
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<kowalski> 哈哈
<edison0354> kowalski: lemonhall: 好邪恶……
<lemonhall> kowalski: 可以陪聊，咬，还有漂亮脸蛋，可以亲
<lemonhall> kowalski: 这种白痴题目到底是谁出的，真是
<uni00> A和B不是一样的么?人身鱼头，鱼头人身
<lemonhall> uni00: 啊，是我说错了。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> uni00: 被你发现了……
<horn12> 啊，果然啊，没注意
<lemonhall> uni00: 一个是上半身人身，的美人鱼，另一个是上半身是鱼头的美人鱼。。。
<lemonhall> uni00: 啊，不，第二个只能叫做鱼人。。。
<kowalski> 果然脸蛋是第一位的
<uni00> lemonhall: 不是有传说把美人鱼尾砍开就成了腿么?
<edison0354> uni00: ……重口……
<kowalski> 额
<linsux> how to install chinese input method?
 * edison0354 男人喜欢高尔夫，是因为每个洞的风景都不同，即使同一个洞，也有不同的进法。 女人喜欢高尔夫，是因为每一杆的感觉都不同，即使同一个杆，力度不同感觉也不一样！
<lemonhall> linsux: sudo apt-get install  ibus
<kowalski> linsux: install ibus or scim
<linsux> which is better
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个太直白了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 无趣
<kowalski> i prefer ibus
<andyhou> ibus
<andyhou> ubuntu?
<edison0354> kowalski: fcitx飘过
<kowalski> edison0354: 没用过..
 * edison0354 某日一法官参加一个高尔夫球赛,参赛时，法官与一位陌生男子同组比赛。比著比著，两人就聊起天了。当两人聊到彼此的职业时，法官就介绍自己的头衔，另一人则说：『不瞒你说，我的职业和你恰恰相反，我是一名职业杀手....不信？我的高尔夫球袋里还摆著我从不离身的来福枪和望远镜！』说著，杀手眼见四下无人，就从球袋中将æ
<linuxer0203> ...
<edison0354> linuxer0203: 我悲剧了？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 乱码了
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 哦
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我去，小朋友不要看这种笑话！
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 早都看过了…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: …………………………………………
<linuxer0203> 小朋友？
<linuxer0203>  多大的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?
<jimmyxu> 16
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没讲完啊这笑话
<edison0354> lemonhall: 刚刚我被T了吧？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 发到哪里了？
 * edison0354 【奥巴马，奥萨马，奥马尔，奥特曼……】奥巴马已经干掉了两个跟他同姓的人了，奥特曼你危险了！！！
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> edison0354: 就从球袋中将
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 奥特曼君躺着都中枪了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 上gtalk我发你
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我擦。。我还得下载GTLAK
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我日，上webchat阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你没pidgin阿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你没empathy阿
<lemonhall> edison0354:  我擦。。我WIN7下还真有屁精
<andyhou> test
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个的确是重口味
<jiero> jimmyxu: 你16？
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<jimmyxu> jiero: y
 * vieledwolf hello
<ofan> jimmyxu: 记得你保送了不是?
<jiero> lemonhall: 我在用linux之前，pidgin+gimp+openoffice.org+firefox
<jimmyxu> ofan: 嗯…
<jiero> 保送去？
<jiero> 浙大？
<ofan> jimmyxu: 早上学了? 高三得有18了啊
<jimmyxu> jiero: sjtu
<jimmyxu> jiero: 浙大早得上课去了
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 亲，晚上给我暖床吧
<lemonhall> jiero: 怎么？
<jiero> 哦。说明你还没上课  :D
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> lemonhall: 没啥。我只是说说。
<jiero> lemonhall: 晚上你到处飞吧，飞到这里来就真的亲你。
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 咦您也在陕西？
<lemonhall> jiero: 你好无聊
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。明白，我不说了。
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 啊。。
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 你在陕西？
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: y
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多了一个真的可以暖床的了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对了，昨天发现扣扣群里有个交大附中的……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额，好吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是附中的败类之一
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你也是附中的阿……
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: xjtu附？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 当然
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我今天看了OFAN那篇帖子忽然茅塞顿开
<lemonhall> ofan: 不要和别人比较，反正比我烂的人到处是，活出自己的感觉就好了。。。。
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 是的
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 挺好挺好…
<lemonhall> edison0354: 吃饭去了
<ofan> ...
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 你是哪个学校的？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: xgdfz附
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 说中文……
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 西工大府中
<jiero> ofan: 你比我强多了。
<jimmyxu> edison0354: s/府/附/
<jiero> 任何院校的英文缩写我一个也不知道。
<jiero> 或者字母缩写
<ofan> jiero: ...
<ofan> jiero: 我是混子..
<jiero> 除了MIT，因为有个叫做MIT的协议
<jimmyxu> jiero: 用Google...
<jimmyxu> jiero: BSD泪目
<edison0354> jiero: 麻省理工？
<jiero> jimmyxu: 强迫别人用google哦。
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 奥，西工大附中的高才啊
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: ......
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 不过我比你大了12岁。。。哎~~~~~
<lainme> jimmyxu: 高材生
<lemonhall> lainme: 你都研究生啦
<edison0354> lainme: 你是西工大的吧？
<lainme> edison0354: 恩
<lemonhall> lainme: 还羡慕一个附中的？
<lainme> lemonhall: 附中比我们有名
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> lainme: 不是吧
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 差不多w
<lemonhall> edison0354: 西工大附中比西工大还有名？
<lemonhall> 反正这两年交大是越来越烂
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 你被保送到？
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: sjtu
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 专业是？
<jiero> 上海交通。
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 化学…
<lemonhall> jimmyxu:去了之后果断转计算机
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 电信
<jiero> jimmyxu: 希望你能坚持化学
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 大一下才能转…
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 然后果断出国，请咨询 ofan
<lainme> 化学可以做很多事
<ofan> ..
<jiero> 计算机电信什么的。。。真的比化学好么。
<lemonhall> lainme: 其实，我这么建议是因为。。他进了这个LINUX的IRC群。。。。
<jimmyxu> = =
<jiero> ...
<lemonhall> 如果在其他地方我不会这么建议的
<jiero> 用Linux的什么样的职业都有地说。
<lemonhall> jiero: 好吧，我不喜欢化学。。。虽然有机无机物理分析全都学过了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> ^k^: 逛论坛。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我喜欢生物
<edison0354> ofan: 你准备肉身翻墙了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 果断转生物，然后研究果蝇的家族史
<edison0354> lainme: MM是啥专业来者？
<^k^> jiero, 我们从未谈论过。  ㍫ 
<jiero> 。。。
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 果蝇豌豆血友病…
<lainme> edison0354: 飞行器设计，目前是流体力学
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<jimmyxu> lainme: 啊工大特色么…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 打算去西飞吗？
<lainme> jimmyxu: 是啊……
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 没…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 也打算民用？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 没打算飞啊…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 还是其他地方？还是考博……
<lainme> edison0354: 他是准备学化学……
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 哦
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 早着呢…
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 我晕，我回复错人了
<edison0354> lainme: 上面都是问你的……
<lainme> edison0354: 西飞一般吧……真要去阎良也要603啊
<kowalski> sign.
<jimmyxu> 于是现在Cr还是崩溃…= = https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=83542
<edison0354> lainme: 西安还有啥地儿？我想投奔你……
<jiero> 。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 北京好，真的，你就待那吧
<edison0354> lainme: 尼玛房子能买起阿
<lainme> edison0354: 那就来阎良吧……
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<lainme> edison0354: 其实成都、绵阳不错。西安市内的基本都是小型研究所，专门是固体、测试之类的
<outhacker> 请问下vim插件taglist该怎么装，我按网上方法弄完后为什么不能用
<lainme> outhacker: exuberant-ctags，看这个装了没
<lemonhall> microcai: 你进行覆盖测试么？
<outhacker> lainme: 装了，后来装的，然后那个插件放在了/usr/share/vim/vim72/plugin中了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来西安吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我相信你是个好党员，我不可能带坏你的
<jiero> edison0354: 出国吧。
<jiero> superjet_busy: 冒昧：你和 wikimedia 的关系
<kowalski> 出银河吧
<jiero> kowalski: 回银河吧。
<edison0354> lainme: 不去南方
<edison0354> jiero: 没钱阿
<jiero> edison0354: 北京人？
<jiero> edison0354: 作假账。
<edison0354> jiero: 不是……
<jimmyxu> jiero: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 假贷款就行
<linsux> wode ibus wufa qidong?
<kowalski> jiero: -.-
<outhacker> lainme: 额，好了，我那个.vimre是网上下的，原来他已经配置过taglist了，我不知道，自己在下面配置了一遍，结果就不是按我的想法执行的，我以为不能用呢
<jiero> jimmyxu: ty
<jimmyxu> jiero: ?
<jiero> jimmyxu: thank you
<outhacker> lainme: 还是很感谢你
<lainme> edison0354: 哦。西安这些的话，你可以看看哪些所做的方面适合自己。收入的话，那个做固体的是最好的，但要常出差，各种派遣。其它也不是很清楚
<edison0354> lainme: 额，我完全没概念
<szsloss> 做什么啊？？
 * jiero  发现lainme。。。都摸得很清楚
<edison0354> jimmyxu: ipv6阿
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 嗯呐…
<edison0354> lainme: 其实我还是想做民用……
<lainme> edison0354: 我的首选是学校隔壁的那家做计算的，其次是603。主要考虑到男朋友工作的问题……
<lainme> edison0354: 民用南方的多吧……
<edison0354> lainme: 我是人机环境的，能走民用
<edison0354> lainme: 你男淫做啥的？
<szsloss> 女的啊
<edison0354> lainme: 你打算做计算机阿……
<lainme> edison0354: 已在西安市内工作啊……
<lainme> edison0354: CFD
<edison0354> lainme: 额，你男淫不是你同学阿……
<edison0354> lainme: 啥是CFD？
<jiero> 。。。都不知道。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 计算流体力学
<jiero> 我一个英文缩写都不知。。。
<linsux> how to start ibus?
<edison0354> lainme: 我们有这门课……
<jimmyxu> linsux: ibus-setup
<jiero> linsux:  ibus-daemon
<edison0354> lainme: 你说你想做CFD？
<tenzu> CFD不用搞并行计算？
<lainme> edison0354: 我现在就做这个啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 必然得吧
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<lainme> tenzu: 用。但我还没到那一步……
<edison0354> tenzu: 网格计算
<tenzu> edison0354: 我认识的几个做流体的都弄过并行
<edison0354> lainme: 那机器用来编译内核一定相当爽……
<tenzu> edison0354: 鸟语叫mesh
<linsux> zenm qidong ibus?
<edison0354> tenzu: 我认识做室内装潢的都做网格……
<edison0354> tenzu: 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> lainme: 好高科技啊，月薪很高吧？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我忽然觉得我是一个包工头
<lainme> lemonhall: 不高吧……
<tenzu> 话说论坛里我说FEM是基于静力小变形，竟然被人嘲笑，我真是无语
<szsloss> 范围
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我懂得东西都不高深，都很体力活。。
 * edison0354 尼玛我这专业没钱途阿！！！！尼玛你们伤不起阿！！！！！
<edison0354> tenzu: 啥是FEM？？不懂
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去死，月薪起码也拿个20W吧？
<tenzu> edison0354: 去给神打工啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 死去
<edison0354> tenzu: 他做啥的？
<tenzu> edison0354: Finite Element Method，有限元
<lainme> lemonhall: 其实工程上基本都是商业软件算……个别地方猜是自己写程序，而且往往是前人写好的……
<lemonhall> lainme: 大概多少？概数。。。。
<linsux> meiyou
<linsux> meiyou
<edison0354> tenzu: 没学过……
<tenzu> edison0354: 土豪啊，你说干啥的
<linsux> zenm meiyou
<linsux> shurufa
<lemonhall> lainme: 你男人是博士吧？
<edison0354> tenzu: 不知道……
<tenzu> lainme: 商业软件能改动的地方太少了，大多是blackbox
<lainme> lemonhall: 不清楚……不过设计、流体、固体这三个里应该是最低的吧
<edison0354> iGnome: 你做啥工作的？
<lemonhall> lainme: 额。。到底低到啥程度。。。。1W月薪？
<edison0354> lainme: 空调制冷呢？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lainme: 人机环境，空调制冷神马的
<lainme> lemonhall: 本科……高中同学
<edison0354> lainme: 安全救生不想做
<szsloss> 围观 求范围
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<edison0354> lainme: 高中……
<lemonhall> lainme: 好吧，高中同学什么的最靠谱了
<lainme> edison0354: 不知道……完全不清楚人机环境是神马
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的高中妹子都死哪里去了。。哎。。。
 * edison0354 高中没搞到女同学的你们伤不起阿！
<linsux> cannot start ibus
<jiero> 感觉多数是是高中同学。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 小学同学最靠谱
<lemonhall> tenzu: ..........................
<edison0354> tenzu: ^
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你这也太。
<szsloss> ...........................................
<jiero> 见过好多高中同学在一起了。。。
<linsux> ibus-daemon is started
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你情窦初开的早
<tenzu> lemonhall: 想当年我上了高中，人家俩都生娃了
<lemonhall> lainme: 完全不明真相，有机会 edison0354来西安了，聚餐
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你请客
<tenzu> edison0354: 别少见多怪
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 您现在是在哪儿呢
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你差了人家两代人啊，两代人。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不过人家MM的男淫不会放心的
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 我在西安啊
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 和你一样
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有毛可不放心的。。。我对工科女生没什么兴趣
<tenzu> 7月我去西安，谁请我吃饭啊
<jimmyxu> = =
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我对文科生没兴趣
<szsloss> 追上去 不就行了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪个学工的MM来找我吧，最好是北方人……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我喜欢文科女人，最近喜欢上的一个是学福柯的
<tenzu> edison0354: 又怎么了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 撒谎东西？
<edison0354> tenzu: 你来帝都请我吧……
<tenzu> 文科太小资了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我年纪和你差别太大，否则西安的工科女人，没男友的真挺多的，朋友里
<tenzu> edison0354: 我去帝都有人请我，所以我不会去找你
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: P大？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一个研究性学、哲学、艺术文学的神经病。。。59岁的时候死于艾滋病
<andyhou> test
<tenzu> edison0354: 对啊，还有大元宝，还有我同学
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍫ 
<edison0354> tenzu: 谁是元宝？
<edison0354> tenzu: P大就住我学校附近的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我可以请你。。就不知道您用餐标准是多少
<tenzu> edison0354: 去年我同学追着我要请我吃饭，结果我没去
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 囧
<tenzu> edison0354: 那你顺道来蹭饭
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你能承受多少？
<edison0354> tenzu: 我前几天刚蹭了一顿自助，吃死我了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道这个博士吃得将就不。。。。700一桌够不够？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 3手烤肉，大瓶可乐
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我够了……
<tenzu> edison0354: 自助没啥好东西，没劲
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有70基本就够我吃了……K阿，M阿，自助阿，都够了……
<edison0354> tenzu: 东西种类多……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那我带你们去五星级酒店吃自助好不好？
<tenzu> edison0354: 吃了太多自助，不感兴趣了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 多少米？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 既然是博士，就带你去金花吃自助吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没机会去古都阿！！！！！！
<tenzu> lemonhall: 西安饭店的考虑一下
 * kowalski 呼吸困难
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 哪个金花？…
<edison0354> kowalski: 你咋了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哪里标准我不知道
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 香格里拉啊。。五星的
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 你也要请客？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
 * tenzu 越说越饿
<edison0354> lemonhall: 一顿多少钱……
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 那咋成金花了= =
<edison0354> tenzu: 我吃了饭了的
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 鸡米你也在西安没错吧？
<kowalski> edison0354: 大家太水了，水越来越深
<jimmyxu> tenzu: y
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 700能不能打住我不知道哎
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………………………
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 初中？
 * kowalski 回味了下中午的鸡腿羊肉抓饭...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那你不用请客了，你送我NDSL算了……
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 高三
<edison0354> kowalski: 无爱
<lemonhall> edison0354: 三个人700.。嘛
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 那我记错了
<kowalski> edison0354: -.-
<jimmyxu> tenzu: = =
<edison0354> kowalski: 我现在最想吃的是家里的面……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实我还算上 lainme lainme男人。。所有在西安的呢
<kowalski> edison0354: 因为有爱?
<tenzu> jimmyxu: 只记得你比aron小
<lemonhall> edison0354: 干脆来个 LINUX西安聚会把，我赞助
 * edison0354 回了家以后，神马饭店都是浮云
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 嗯没错…
 * edison0354 表示在家从来不去饭店
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我想吃泡馍
 * kowalski 表示在新疆聚更有异国情怀
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你来帝都赞助吧
<edison0354> kowalski: 你也是新疆的？
<kowalski> edison0354: 我就是STIFLER。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 泡馍？
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<kowalski> 哈哈
<lemonhall> kowalski: 尼玛啊。。你个特务
<edison0354> kowalski: 没事干换啥ID……
<kowalski> lemonhall: 伪装的好吧
<szsloss> 太粗了
<kowalski> 呵呵
<tenzu> lemonhall: 嗯嗯
<lemonhall> kowalski: 你有女友的，而且还晚上造人去了。。。。说什么不想结婚。。哎呦
<kowalski> lemonhall: 有，但是不想结。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 想吃哪里的吧？泡馍我可以请你吃很多顿
<kowalski> 房子死贵。。
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我记得你还小来着
<tenzu> lemonhall: 路边小摊。。。
<kowalski> lemonhall: 是小
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你真好打发。。。
<Evanescence> 大家好阿
 * edison0354 聊天聊着聊着，发现我的window-decorator失踪了……
<kowalski> -.-
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍫ 
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你真好打发+1
<kowalski> 大家使劲换ID，显得咱们人气旺
<edison0354> tenzu:
<edison0354> lemonhall: 回错……
<lainme> lemonhall: 我们学校还有个，正做毕设呢
 * lainmale 哦耶~
<lemonhall> lainmale: ?
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> lainme: 啥米？
<lainme> lemonhall: ubuntu/arch用户
<lemonhall> lainmale: 这是谁？ lainme老公？
<lainme> lainmale: 这……
<kowalski> -.-
<lainme> lemonhall: 不是……
<andyhou> 百度上不去了
<kowalski> BS..
<lainmale> andyhou: 让你丫的用百毒！
<lemonhall> lainmale: 奥，好嘛，看来请你们去吃香格里拉酒店太扯淡了。。。
<lainmale> lemonhall: ……
<lainme> lemonhall: ……泡馍吧
<lemonhall> lainme: 反正我工作了。。。有机会组织活动的话，就叫我。。我出资。。。
<lainmale> lainme: 囧
<andyhou> lainmale:google也上不去了
<lainmale> andyhou: 让你丫的不用ssl的google
<kowalski> 哈哈哈
<lainmale> lemonhall: 对泡馍没兴趣
<andyhou> lainmale:bing也上不去了
<lainmale> andyhou: 让你丫的用病
<andyhou> lainmale:那怎么解决，我发先ubuntu11.04有好多问题
<lainmale> andyhou: 让你丫的用unity……
 * lemonhall 这里还有西安的美？？？？？？？
<lainme> ……
<lainmale> ……
 * jimmyxu 最近成天无聊地去图书馆
<andyhou> lainmale:哎，悲催了，上不去google我可怎么活啊
<andyhou> lainmale:豆瓣也不能正常显示了
<lainmale> andyhou: ……
<alpha080> 换dns
<andyhou> lainmale:新装的系统就这样，dns应该是换不了，电信给我绑定了
<andyhou> alpha080: 电信把dns绑定了
<andyhou> alpha080: 上不去的原因是什么啊，chrome也提示dns报错
<andyhou> test
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍫ 
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) 特性一览 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332521&p=2341712 代号为 Oneiric Ocelot 的 Ubuntu 11.10 是 Ubuntu Linux 的下一个发行版本，现在它的预期 特性已经公布。Ubuntu 11.10 正式版将于2011年10月13号发布。它将采用 GNOME 3 与 Unity 共存的方法发布，即用户可以根据自己的需要选用 GNOME 3 或 Unity 桌面 ...
<alpha080> 这个绑定可能性不大。。。你改/etc/resolv.conf
<andyhou> # Generated by NetworkManager
<andyhou> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<alpha080> 用路由的啊。。。加上8.8.8.8
<andyhou> 是电信的路由，控制电脑个数
<andyhou> 加了还是不行....
 * lainmale http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYwNDQ1ODIw.html
 * lainmale 这个相当好阿！
<alpha080> 绑定的是mac....没关系的
<alpha080> 你怎么加的？
<andyhou> 直接加在下一行了...
<alpha080> 你确信是用了路由才不能上的？
<andyhou> 需要一个名称么
<andyhou> 不是，是我用ubuntu11.04才不能上
<Evanescence> how to completely remove ubuntu--desktop ? I can not find that package now. so I do not know how to remove it, and Kubuntu too
<alpha080> 前面有nameserver
<andyhou> 哦
<lainmale> Evanescence: 你干嘛不直接用alternative的盘装？
<alpha080> Aptitude search desktop...
<andyhou> alpha080: 可以了！！！！！！
<alpha080> You can remove kubuntu-desktop...e.g.
<andyhou> alpha080: 这是为什么呢？我搜不到原理啊...
<alpha080> Ok,i found a ubuntu newbie
<naturally> XP或7是不是只可以安装在第一主分区？
<alpha080> 格式不正确。。
<naturally> alpha080: who is the lucky guy you talking about?
<andyhou> alpha080: 哦，我是说为什么要加8.8.8.8这个ip
<alpha080> 差不多
<naturally> 先生们，女士们，请教一个问题撒：XP或7是不是只可以安装在第一主分区？
<Kandu> naturally: 隨便的
<alpha080> 差不多。
<naturally> Kandu: 今天想把它们装在第四主分区，装了一天了都没成功。
<soiamso> naturally: 当然如果不修改配置的话，只能是第一个硬盘第一个分区
<naturally> soiamso: 所谓的配置是指？
<naturally> soiamso: 安装时的配置？
<Kandu> naturally: 事先做好分區
<naturally> Kandu: XD
<naturally> Kandu: 真幽默撒
<naturally> soiamso: 还是引导的配置？
<soiamso> naturally: google
<naturally> soiamso: 好主意
<kowalski> hiall
<naturally> exit
<naturally> exit
<soiamso> naturally: 跟引导没有关系的吧，m$故意弄的，防止移动硬盘，或其他机器使用其系统
<Evanescence> lainme: alternative ? what is that ?
<naturally> soiamso: 怪不得在SD卡上也装不上啊。
<outhacker> 有人用过neocomplcache这个自动补全的VIM插件吗
<naturally> soiamso: Ubuntu在SD卡上也装不上，但在U盘上可以。
<soiamso> naturally: 如果你用linux 这个事情就是非常简单的
<naturally> soiamso: 估计Fedora没有类似限制。
<naturally> soiamso: 我是在用Linux。
<lemonhall> lainme: 下次的PARTY一定要叫上我，我也想叫上我的准女友。。。。
<naturally> soiamso: 只是最近忍受不了网银的愚笨，只好装了个WIndows。
<soiamso> naturally: fedora 跟 ubuntu 基本就是同一fstab套机制
<lemonhall> lainme: 一个搞公益项目的文科生。。。。。。这样约会也好，彼此可以更了解对方在做什么。。。PARTY是个好场所
<soiamso> naturally: virtualbox,  修改虚拟SLIC，直接装正版
<soiamso> naturally: 你的电脑很慢，要双引导？
<naturally> soiamso: 你咋知道？
<soiamso> naturally: 别浪费电了，买台新的 ？
<naturally> soiamso: 那不更浪费电？
<alpha080> lemonhall: 终于动心了哈。。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我没见过这女的，听说长得非常中性，绝对不是美女
<lemonhall> alpha080: 常年牛仔裤
<lemonhall> alpha080: 就是对她对公益事业那么上心，有些好奇
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你也知道的嘛，俗话说得好，好奇害死猫~~嘿嘿
<alpha080> 没事，不要tomboy就行
<lemonhall> alpha080: 对我说得？tomboy??
<alpha080> 嗯哼
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我不太懂，这个俚语哎
<lainme> lemonhall: 我没参加过什么party
<kowalski> lemonhall: 中性的好
<lemonhall> lainme: 西安有过么？
<lemonhall> lainme: 没有的话就让本科生去准备好了
<alpha080> 简单说就是要有一颗女孩的心就好，至于长相就没太大关系，不要很夸张就行
<lemonhall> lainme: 你继续忙科研
<lainme> lemonhall: 没有过吧
<lemonhall> alpha080: 挺积极向上的一女人，上来就问我介不介意工作型
<lemonhall> alpha080: 兴许能镇住我这个浪人
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你直接问要孩子不？
<alpha080> 没错
<linsux> 突然有中文了
<linsux> 真奇怪
<lemonhall> lainme: 好吧。。。。。可惜这里竟然连个交大的都没有，硕大一个交大竟然都没人在这里
<lemonhall> soiamso: 她直说了，不喜欢孩子。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 是不是个问题哦？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 过来人哦，哈哈哈，你和你内人怎么样了？
<lemonhall> linsux: 你都折腾了一个下午了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 这个明显是 lala ，找一个异性找社会安全感吧
<kanoe> lemonhall, 西安的？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你是西交大的？
<linsux> 是啊，纵欲成功了
<linsux> 打错子的几率还是挺高的
<zhangkaixuan> 类似Dropbox的开源文件同步工具SparkleShare http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/sparkleshare/
<kanoe> 华理的飘过~
<linsux> 因为习惯了搜狗输入法
<linsux> 不过大家能看懂就行了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> kanoe: 嗯哼
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不好意思，只是个小本。。。。读不下去了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你要防范这种 lala
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你认真的？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你应该直问她是lala不
<kanoe> lemonhall, 过几天偶去西安过端午了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我还去玩过，若干年前。唯一的印象就是坡
<lemonhall> kanoe: 好吧，你人在哪里？难道要让我请客？
<zhangkaixuan> Wuala，比Dropbox更安全的云存储工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wuala-dropbox/
<lemonhall> tenzu: 嗯哼~~博士就是阅历丰富啊，去过很多学校
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: wowubuntu.com的新闻
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我有个高中同学当年在那里念的本科
 * kowalski 在想要不要去市政广场去打望MM...
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:是阿 不过这东西的确很好用
<tenzu> lemonhall: 学校里妹子质量让我很失望
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好吧，考虑到你的年纪，和你的语气，我会认真听取你的话。。。真要是拉拉就惨了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈，西区那边好得多
<kowalski> lemonhall: 拉拉好
<lemonhall> kowalski: .................................
<kanoe> lemonhall, 不是啦，呵呵，如果你要请的话，我也不会拒绝啦，哈哈哈~
<kowalski> lemonhall: 有机会那个啥哦
<soiamso> kowalski: 电视剧吧3p
<lemonhall> kowalski: 你的意见我不予采纳，因为你压根不想结婚和要孩子
<kowalski> lemonhall: right
<lemonhall> kanoe: 你还没说你哪里的啊
<kowalski> lemonhall: 尽管BS我吧..
<lemonhall> kowalski: 没啥好鄙视的，考虑到你的年龄，和你现在的心态。。。。这种说法很正常
<kanoe> lemonhall, 我人在上海，不过我宝鸡人
<lainmale> kowalski: lemonhall: 这是在干啥……
<lemonhall> kanoe: 宝鸡啊，擀面皮儿
<kanoe> male
<kowalski> 宝鸡啊，鸡腿啊
<lemonhall> kanoe: 有个青铜器博物馆
<lemonhall> kanoe: 跑马的地方
<kanoe> lemonhall, kowalski ，哇，你们都这么了解宝鸡
<kowalski> kanoe: 路过没进去过
<lemonhall> kanoe: 我去过两次。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: ..................
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你让我想起了老友记里面的那个男人，ROSE
<lemonhall> soiamso: 老婆最后要求3P。。。。其实就是老公看着她们两个搞。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> soiamso: 西安GAY很多，我知道的
<lemonhall> soiamso: 女同性恋。。不知道了
<alpha080> 这女的要好好考虑下，有一定危险。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 其实很多
 * kowalski 没见过同性恋，好奇ing
<soiamso> lemonhall: 1/60 左右
<alpha080> 不喜欢孩子的女人很少
<lemonhall> alpha080: 唔。。。。。
<alpha080> 虽说男人也是
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这么说，其实这个问题是需要仔细考虑了。。。不漂亮，中性化，事业心强，猛想搞公益事业，然后不想要孩子
<lemonhall> soiamso: 哎~~~~
<kowalski> lemonhall: 估计很能折腾
<lemonhall> soiamso: 对了，还比我大。。29岁
<lemonhall> soiamso: 82年。。。是29？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 30吧
<kowalski> lemonhall: 你不是30+了吗?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我擦，忽然才发觉，她已经是30的女人了啊。。这是质的差别啊
<lemonhall> kowalski: 这么算下来我今年29
<MaskRay> soiamso: containers-0.4.0.0 中 Data-Set.html 里的 foldStrict 为什么要用 seq？
<alpha080> 算了吧，你还小。看不出来
<kowalski> lemonhall: 差不多啦
<lemonhall> 哎，忽然明白，随随便便人生就能晃悠到30啊
<kowalski> -.-好有哲理
<kowalski> 我发现现在日子过得贼快
<alpha080> 跟kowalski说的
<kowalski> alpha080: 怎么说？才1岁也
<alpha080> 你以为lemonhall真会滚床单？
<kowalski> 那？
<alpha080> 其实他只会洗被单。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你比我大三岁呢，哈哈
<lemonhall> kowalski: 你真得还早。。
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我是叛逆了一阵，纠结了一阵，折腾而来一阵，摸索了一阵，滥交了一阵。。。就30了
<lemonhall> kowalski: 有点信仰挺好的。。。加油吧，要不早婚，早些要孩子，要不就晚婚，你想好吧
<kowalski> 额
<lemonhall> alpha080: .........................
 * kowalski 想来想去，还是早早结了吧，伤不起..
<lemonhall> alpha080: 算了。。。我发觉我说实情，没人信。。。说胡说的时候反倒有人信
<kowalski> lemonhall: 你的人生蛮精彩啊
<soiamso> MaskRay: strict 所以要用 seq
<lemonhall> kowalski: 精彩个毛啊
<lemonhall> kowalski: 算了，我现在要学会接纳自己，我的问题在于非常厌恶我自己
<kowalski> lemonhall: 额，打扮的帅一点，再照照镜子
<lainmale> kowalski: 它貌似很胖……
<lainmale> kowalski: 他……
<lemonhall> kowalski: 不是，我不难看啊。。只是现在有些胖。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: seq 顺序运算，先 evaluate 才继续
<soiamso> lemonhall: http://www.chinanews.com/shipin/2011/05-23/news38622.html
<lemonhall> kowalski: 所以我羡慕又信仰的人啊
<lainmale> lemonhall: 有些？
<lemonhall> lainmale: 你是谁啊。。。。潜伏在这里。。
<lainmale> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> lainmale: edsion?
<lainmale> lemonhall: 你不会whois阿
<lemonhall> soiamso: 受不了你。。。。检验学血多了
<kowalski> whois lainmale
<jimmyxu> kowalski: /whois
<caleb-> a beautiful babe
<lemonhall> lainmale: ~edison035@114.246.167.92 (Edison)
<kowalski> haha
<lemonhall> alpha080: 经过你一提醒，我决定找26、7的了，24的不再考虑了。。。我年纪本身也够大的了
<MaskRay> soiamso: let z' = f z x 的时候不会估值？
<kowalski> 看来alpha是专家啊
<alpha080> 年龄差异过大会有代沟。。。
<zhangkaixuan> BT 下载工具 Transmission 2.31 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/transmission-2-31/
<alpha080> 偶朋友之前找了个20的。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我现在要把自己定位为30岁了。。。虽然我自己的心理完全觉得我还是25、6
<lemonhall> alpha080: and then?
<kowalski> 悲剧了？
<alpha080> 散了。
<lemonhall> kowalski: +1
<alpha080> 他觉得自己就是怪叔叔。。。
<kowalski> haha
<kowalski> alpha080: 一般年龄的可接受范围是？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 30有什么差别？把自己想想成滚动升级的就好了……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不同的实现会用不同的运算顺序
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 30有什么差别？把自己想象成滚动升级的就好了……
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 哈哈哈，你多大来着。。。。
<alpha080> 不好说，因人而异
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你强大。。。。其实人生怎么过都行，关键别自己厌恶自己就好
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那如果 z' 是 IO a，怎么知道 z' 会被估值几次？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 确实不好说，我记得施特劳斯找过小女人，给他不少创作灵感，可是毕竟体力差距很大
<caleb-> 有哪个人不是滚动升级的啊？
<alpha080> 不过年龄太小的你折腾不起
<MaskRay> caleb-: lemonhall 把自己当大版本升级的……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个情况不存在，进入 IO 后除非用 unsafeperformanIO 不然，函数不能逃离 IO
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 嗯哼，我是把自己当UBUNTU升级的。。到了特定年龄，要求就不一样
<caleb-> lemonhall: 不要用 unity 啊，会吓跑 mm 的
<alpha080> 我朋友那个女友很漂亮。然后天天拉他去迪吧。
<kowalski> lemonhall: 我不明白人怎么会厌恶自己？顶多失望吧
<caleb-> 忧郁症？
<linsux> 什么是unity啊
<lainmale> lemonhall: rolling的多好阿
<kowalski> 换版本捏？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 反正我从口气上听得出来，你貌似不是很大
<caleb-> 哪有男人会说自己不大的
<caleb-> 当然大！
<kowalski> 有多大？
<lemonhall> kowalski: 不好说，人以前太极端，相信黑白二色。。。所以，一旦自己出现一些不那么符合道德观的事情后，就很有负罪感。。。
<lemonhall> kowalski: 和宗教有关系
<caleb-> 下调道德观
<alpha080> 个位数？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 只有在 >>= 之类需要取出 IO a 中的值 a 的时候才会产生 IO 操作？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我已经下调到没下限了，不是嘛
<caleb-> lemonhall: 嫖后不给钱？
<kowalski> lemonhall: 你啥教？
<kowalski> caleb-: -,-
<caleb-> kowalski: 有的是事前收费的
<kowalski> caleb-: 你太邪恶鸟。。。
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我早先对圣经很那个的。。后来是佛教的禅宗，最后是伊斯兰教。。但是伊斯兰是我无法理解的宗教，现在啥都不信，所以堕落到自己都觉得恶心
<alpha080> 没错，你没用过支付宝？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可能不能说是操作，我现在也搞不懂了。
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐一款Linux下硬件温度监控软件，ubuntu 11.04可用 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/psensor-0-6-2-8/
<caleb-> 其实大部份的人没啥信仰的
<caleb-> 很多上教堂的也只是去社交看mm
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 这个是要编译内核的吧
<kowalski> caleb-: 额
<lemonhall> caleb-: 你太邪恶了
<caleb-> 比较狂热的只有伊斯兰吧
<lemonhall> caleb-: 教堂那个地方还是很神圣的。。。。。
<caleb-> 伊斯兰的真信徒比较多
<kowalski> right
<caleb-> 教堂里很多假信徒的啊
<kowalski> caleb-: 你在台湾？
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:不用 直接ppa安装即可
<caleb-> lemonhall: 圣经都有说，魔鬼都在教堂里 social 呢
<caleb-> 很多米国人也就是圣诞节复活节和参加婚丧才上教堂
<caleb-> 跟咱去庙宇观光差不多
<jiero> 台湾。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可能叫 state transform
<jiero> 台湾的佛教都变味了。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 好吧
<caleb-> lemonhall: 伊斯兰好啊，死后有很多 cn 可以玩
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不过说一句实在话
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我见到的很多虔诚的基督徒MM，真得是挺PP的
<kowalski> caleb-: 额，谁说的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 哈哈哈，你会下地狱的
<caleb-> kowalski: http://www.btsmth.com/show_snapshot.php?en_name=MilitaryJoke&gid=147698 # 无可置疑的证据
<MaskRay> soiamso: 搜索不到这样的表达
<caleb-> lemonhall: 而且 cn ratio 比外面高点
<soiamso> MaskRay: unwrap 到 纯函数世界，然后 wrap 回 IO 世界
<lemonhall> kowalski: 想不想 爆了他？ caleb-
<soiamso> MaskRay: 但是按照语法没有离开过 IO
<MaskRay> soiamso: 什么意思？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<linsux> 放电影rmvb用什么好
<edison0354> linsux: 让你丫的看rmvb……
<marvin-42> linsux: sm
<edison0354> linsux: mplayer……
<marvin-42> linsux: smplayer
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你跟rmvb有仇？
<marvin-42> edison0354: 晚上不要唱红歌？
<soiamso> MaskRay: >>= 应该不是IO 操作，IO monad 的状态传递语法
<edison0354> marvin-42: 唱完了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 就像我跟mp3有仇一样啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为毛？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 左边跟右边，标记一样，但是状态完全不同
<lemonhall> edison0354: ......
<lemonhall> soiamso: IO monad? haskell?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 没有异步IO啊。。。haskell
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<soiamso> lemonhall: 什么是异步？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没啥……有仇……
<soiamso> MaskRay: monad tranformer
<MaskRay> soiamso: 还是不理解
<kowalski> e
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我是这么猜测的，IO a 的 >>=，期间从 IO a 获取 a，这时产生了 IO 操怍，然后再次回到 IO b
<kowalski> lemonhall: 想...
<MaskRay> soiamso: >>= 前后都没脱离 IO，但 IO a --> a 时产生了 IO 操作
<lemonhall> soiamso: 异步，不好解释啊，反正是一种类似于事件机制的东西，比如你普通写法去读一个文件，直到读完，这个主线程都会被阻塞掉。。异步的话，打开文件，系统就把任务交给一个线程，文件读完会触发一个匿名函数。。。。具体来说就是监听某种EVENT，触发某些例程
<lemonhall> soiamso: 基本都是IO相关的。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊，你在啊。今天这里被我统治了。。。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 嗯，haskell，查得到 asynchronous programming 相关的内容
<soiamso> MaskRay: 也可以这样理解， action 1 产生了一个值临时储存在 IO 域，一个匿名的值，然后在action 2 中调用了这个匿名值， action 1 与 action 2 都在同一个 IO 域中。 而 action 1运行开始前 所在的 IO 域与action 2 开始前所在的域状态不一样
<soiamso> lemonhall: 惰性求值
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 好吧，我不太懂 haskell只是胡说的，不知道你要解决啥。。。看上去你好像是对IO操作头痛
 * kowalski 在想晚上吃啥捏？
<lemonhall> kowalski: 吃货
<jiero> lemonhall: 随意你。我需要我的时间。
<MaskRay> lemonhall: guard, pattern guard, pattern matching, algebraic data structure, curry，没这些，其他语言要做类似的效果很头痛
<lemonhall> jiero: just a joke，奇怪你今晚很沉默罢了
<soiamso> MaskRay:  我那个理解也是看代码后修正出来的，不知道理论上是不是完全一致
<jiero> lemonhall: 恩。我刚才不在吧。而且没必要骚扰你。
<kowalski> lemonhall: 额，一日三餐的正常进餐吧
<lemonhall> MaskRay:  额，听你这么一说。。。haskell很强大来着
<MaskRay> soiamso: 状态不一样是指？
<marvin-42> kowalski: 你按照东四区的时间进食？
<lemonhall> kowalski: 但是你每次都在IRC里说出来啊
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可用implicit 变量的个数不一样，或者 implicit 变量的值不一样了
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 还有 typeclass，没这个，就有了 floor floorf floorl 这些加后缀区分参数的 c 函数。我觉得 c++ 的 template 要比 typeclass 差
<kowalski> lemonhall: 哈哈
<MaskRay> lemonhall: c++0x 的 concepts 可能有类似的思想，我没认真看过
<kowalski> marvin-42: 东四是哪里？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: typeclass。。你说的这个不就是多态么？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: C#有，这个我还算知道。。。。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 因为 >>= 前后可能会从 IO a 变成 IO b？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 例如增加一个 MVar ,修改一个MVar 。。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 跟 a b 都没有关系  IO ()  到 IO () 也会改变状态，机器的状态，程序外环境的状态
<marvin-42> kowalski: 这个你初中老师没教过？贵国基础教育真失败啊
<marvin-42> 想起某人以前搭了一天的公车，然后晒了一天的阳光（夏天），那天人很少滴...
<edison0354> marvin-42: 其实我也不知道东四在哪里……
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 有的吧……不清楚
<marvin-42> 最后某人恼羞成怒，回答我：老师没教过太阳从东边升起，西边落下
<kowalski> marvin-42: 早忘了，你是洋人？
<edison0354> kowalski: 伦敦和帝都的中间，大概在阿联酋那块儿？
<kowalski> edison0354: 哦，不是的，我过的新疆时间
<marvin-42> 这还差不多哦
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 有的
<marvin-42> 难道学知识不就是为了搭公交时候不会被太阳晒么？
<lemonhall> marvin-42: 你是哪国人？
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ......................什么？C#？额。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: Lo Mejor de Mi Vida Eres Tú，，这首歌果然还是挺好听的
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 你是告诉另外我多态的另外一个叫法
<kowalski> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/2437954.shtml
<lemonhall> edison0354: 发过来，不解释
 * kowalski 看吐了
<marvin-42> 俺来自西朝鲜
<lemonhall> ................
<kowalski> smida
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋发啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 自己Google
<lemonhall> marvin-42: 哪里有西朝鲜的？
<marvin-42> 有淫在炫法兰西语
<lemonhall> edison0354: GTALK?
<marvin-42> dcc啊- -
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
 * kowalski 表示不听歌了，伤耳
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<edison0354> Destine: 西班牙语是不是挺好听的？
<kowalski> edison0354: 西班牙女人漂亮
<Destine> edison0354, 大舌音各种弹。
<kowalski> edison0354: 有个叫梵高的左耳的组合女主唱声音叫个销魂
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你没收到文件请求？
<Loongjiang> 我信佛，比如我吃素，因为这样比较低碳，
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 你信佛啊。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我点接受了，然后没反应了，我现在上扣扣了
 * mayli 无聊的周一晚上
<edison0354> lemonhall: 然后又收到了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看不到脸
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 佛的很多逻辑我都信，但不是教条式的相信
 * kowalski 开始纠结到底是睡呢还是看大家聊天呢
<edison0354> Destine: 那天应该给你拷点ricky martin的歌来者，很好听的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。我是随便发的东西来测试，我要那首曲子
<edison0354> kowalski: ……
<lemonhall> kowalski: 睡吧
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 比如苦集灭道？
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 别睡了，跟我研究怎 样不死
<edison0354> lemonhall: Google音乐
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 比如眼耳鼻舌身意？
<Destine> edison0354, 你可以看看escuchando a gabriel
<Destine> edison0354, 各种语速巨快。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 比如三圣地。。。12姻缘
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 没那么夸张
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 那是后人的杜传
 * kowalski 打了个冷战
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 心经你总得会吧。。。然后去看康德的，然后去看唯意志的表象啥的
<lemonhall> kowalski: 冷了？叫你妹子去暖床睡觉去
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 那是后人的杜传，
<edison0354> Destine: ricky martin的歌真的很好听的，你发的这是啥？电影？
<lemonhall> Destine: 蓝莓之夜
<kowalski> lemonhall: 妹子已经鼾声如雷...
<edison0354> Destine: 主要是玩具总动员3，巴斯光年那段西班牙语好好听啊！
<Destine> edison0354, 没听过。嗯，电影。
<lemonhall> Destine: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1292211/
<Destine> lemonhall, 为什么是hable呢？
<lemonhall> Destine: 这部也是很有名的。。。。不过太文艺，不知道你喜不喜欢
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 比如说，人当行善，渡尽众生方登菩提
 * kowalski 不看电影，太费时
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 额。。你信的这是。。大乘佛教啊
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 和你没共同语言
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 这个要讲究方法才能尽众生，不是一味的说教
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我知道蓝莓之夜很有名
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 比如有人提高了大米产量，解决了亿万人的粮食问题，这总算是功德无量
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Loongjiang: 食物的一切都会被秩序改变的。
<Loongjiang> 比那一味的烧香叩佛的人强的多而且多
<Destine> lemonhall, 问下啊，为啥是hable呢？
<edison0354> kowalski: 那你干啥？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我读的是心经。。。将就的是自度。。。感兴趣的是苦集灭道，以及三圣谛的道理，以及眼耳鼻舌身意，唯识论，龙树一派的逻辑理论
<kowalski> edison0354: 发呆，看妹子
<lemonhall> Destine: 什么为什么？这是西班牙语片啊。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我信的佛不在七经八脉，不读经文 ，佛在心耳
<andyhou> 这...
<andyhou> 据说北大数学系天才出家了
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 你这到底算哪个宗派的？
<Destine> lemonhall, 就是为什么不是hablo，hablas，habla呢？
<lemonhall> Destine: 额，我西班牙语也只学了个皮毛。。。动词变化我都是直接背，懒得管为啥，我那软件也没有语法单元。。。说白了我水平很菜的
<Destine> lemonhall, 哦，那就随意了。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 七岁读尽红楼梦，少说也有七八遍了吧，我这叫红楼佛教 ，世事菩提
<edison0354> andyhou: 正常
<edison0354> Destine: 你这一堆啥啊……
<lemonhall> Destine: 问题你hablas明显不对啊
<Destine> lemonhall, 为什么？
<lemonhall> Destine: 算了，这和电影的编剧有关。。。。。她到底是特指还是泛指。。还是其他的。。。搞不清，估计看了片子才知道。。
<Destine> lemonhall, 好吧。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs 能否取消所有按键原有功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332541&p=2341986 学习 emacs 之前疑问。不打算学习和习惯 emacs 的任何一种操作，取消所有按键，全部重新定义。说白了，就是打造自己的操作方式的编辑器，只学 emacs 的定制。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-05-23 21:52
 * mayli 求指教，ubuntu CPU调节频率无效，一直800MHz,很被动，怎么办？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 额。。。你比我悲观多了。。。。
<tenzu_> 我发现我和这个irc越来越脱节了
<kowalski> 好卡...
<lemonhall> mayli: 节能模式一直强制打开了？
<mayli> lemonhall: 我设置的“performance”模式
<edison0354> mayli: 额，你悲剧，我只知道MAC咋降频……
<lemonhall> mayli: 那就。。。不知道了
<edison0354> mayli: laptop mode？
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 疼疼你带尾巴了
<edison0354> tenzu_: 疼疼你带尾巴了
<mayli> edison0354: 什么意思的？
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 办公室里screen又忘了关
<tenzu_> edison0354: 同上回复
<edison0354> mayli: 电脑有个laptop mode，不知道干啥的，可能是节能相关的
<mayli> edison0354: 在哪里呢？
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 好吧
<edison0354> mayli: 不知道……有个包叫这个的……
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 也许吧，不过最好时候我可以一口气背下红楼梦的前二三十页内容，现在差不多都忘了，但很多东西都变成自个的东西了吧
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 男人看红楼梦好痛苦不？还好我佛经感兴趣的都是一些唯识论以及逻辑理论相关，因果，抑郁症这部分。。。
<iSUSE> 第五回开头是。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我觉得我已经够抑郁了。。你比我还厉害啊
<pocoyo> Destine: 胃不疼了?
<Destine> pocoyo, 疼。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 没有，第五回开头是宝玉和袭人发生那种关系的事
<iSUSE> 熊十力的嫡系？
<lemonhall> Destine: 让疼疼 tenzu_ 给你揉揉，别吃皮蛋瘦肉粥就好
<tenzu_> Destine: 你叫我？
<iSUSE> 不错，果然看过。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 额，不是我问的。。。红楼梦是本淫书。。。小孩子看了，很早就知道那女之事了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看来以后小孩子看啥书之前，我还是要先看看的。。。。。小孩子我绝对不让去读红楼
 * mayli 现在算个东西慢死了…
<iSUSE> 这。。。偶十三就看了。。。
<Loongjiang> iSUSE: 那时候我可以脱 口而出很多精彩的章节
<Destine> lemonhall, 疼疼？
<Destine> tenzu, ？
<iSUSE> 嗯，现在都不行了。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 红楼梦不算是淫书，只能算是文采极好的史书
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 有关性事的了了无几
 * kowalski 的肚子也有点疼了....
<kowalski> 猫狗打架...
<iSUSE> 发音不准，该叫添添
<iGnome> 有卖点，才可传世。 Loongjiang
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 可以说比史记还少
<iGnome> 谁肚子疼
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 对还没上过生理卫生的孩子们来说，我个人认为比PLAYBOY还糟糕。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我宁愿让小男孩和我一起看A片，也不想让他看红楼啊
<lemonhall> 意淫太恐怖
<tenzu_> Destine: 你不喊疼么？
<iSUSE> 很隐晦，还是不少
<tenzu_> iGnome: 神啊，ip啊
<Destine> tenzu, 。。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 问题是你叫芯芯啊~
<tenzu_> Destine: 他们也叫我疼疼
<iGnome> 猩猩
<Destine> tenzu, 。。。
<iGnome> 疼猪，有人说你头像恶心了。赶紧换
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 疼疼~~~~~~~
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 嗯哼～
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 这个昵称叫多了我都想和你搞基了
<iGnome> Destine: 哈皮呢。
<kanchen> 阿￥#%@￥%￥@……
<kowalski> -.-
<tenzu_> iGnome: 谁说的？我派你去灭了他
<kanchen> 我遭。。。
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 死玻璃
<iGnome> tenzu: 丫丫的，胆子不小啊
<iGnome> glass? 不是 goat?
<jiero> iGnome: 为了追Destine努力学习去了。
<kowalski> -.-
<tenzu_> iGnome: 港片里不都说玻璃么
<iGnome> 那是女的
<kowalski> Destine: MM?
<jiero> ...
<iGnome> jiero: 不打扰。平时聊天太多。可怜的哈皮。
 * jiero 我发现我也是够无聊的
<jiero> kowalski: 是的。
<Destine> kowalski, 必然。
 * tenzu_ 认为在这里混却不认识悦姐的人可以自己tjj20下谢罪
<MaskRay> kowalski: 名花有主，你别想忙活了……
<MaskRay> kowalski: 名花有主，你别虾忙活了……
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 额，叫GAY就好，另外还有可以叫FAG
<Destine> 我还是觉得戴着帽子安全点。
<kowalski> MaskRay: 我有妹子。。。
<iGnome> 额。准备踢 tenzu? 不是吧
<douglas> tjj是舔JJ的意思吗？
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 我觉得叫死玻璃比较好
 * lemonhall 对了，过两天就高考
<kowalski> 我才知道Destine是MM
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 谁叫你名字这么有基情
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 有不是基情四射弄爆你的菊
<iGnome> 挑事情的，还多
<iGnome> @@
<tenzu_> iGnome: ip问题你还没回答我啊
 * lemonhall 30多岁的老男人。。。和你搞基是我亏啊。。。混蛋！！！
<iGnome> 啥ip
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 其实红楼梦真正让人难受的是太过悲观，而不在意淫，
<kowalski> Destine: 戴帽子有什么作用？
<Destine> kowalski, 不会有人太乱说话。
<tenzu_> iGnome: 我自己的路由，电脑ip变成了192.168.11。2，不会连了
 * iGnome 支持 Destine 发飙
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 哎 ，你还是去找个妹子谈恋爱吧
<Destine> iGnome, 我才不要发飙。。。
<kowalski> Destine: 哦
<iGnome> 情况不明。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 大乘佛教徒。。。。我一般都不说啥，伤不起
<alpha080> tenzu_: reset
<iGnome> 要文静的踢？
 * jiero 不知道什么是戴帽子
<kowalski> Destine: 帽子是特权咩？
<lemonhall> edison03541: 你咋不啃声了？听音乐去了？
<tenzu_> alpha080: reset了不还是那内网ip么
<jiero> 哦。pidgin那个星星啊。。。
<jiero> kowalski: 是的，戴帽子可以踢人。
<iGnome> tenzu: 换头像吧。
<lemonhall> kowalski: 混蛋，你才hid啊哦啊
<tenzu_> iGnome: 换了就没人认识我了
<alpha080> 重新设定路由啊
<iGnome> tenzu_: 最近，，不都换了嘛
 * jiero 已经换过无数个了。
<kowalski> lemonhall: what?
<tenzu_> iGnome: 你不是没换
<Destine> kowalski, 戴帽子可以踢你。
<alpha080> 戴帽子的是 operator
<tenzu_> jiero: 你以前那个 XX娘的头像比较好看
<iGnome> 连带那gtalk上的，带眼睛的，也换了
<kowalski> Destine: 原来如此，看来我得提防着点。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 呃，哪个啊？Linux娘？
<iGnome> 影响交通
<tenzu_> iGnome: gtalk上的早就换了啊
<iGnome> 。
<tenzu_> jiero: 应该是那个
<tenzu_> iGnome: 赶紧帮我解决登录问题
<iGnome> 哪里有Linux娘哦
<iGnome> 只有 opera娘啥的
<iGnome> 你发帖子，我看看情况
<jiero> iGnome: 给你瞧。http://ostan-collections.net/wiki/images/6/6a/Linux.jpg
<tenzu_> iGnome: 崩溃，懒得发
<tenzu_> jiero: 啊，就是这个
<iGnome> 茶。。。这个啊。@@@@@@@@@@@@ jiero
<kowalski> 见过啊
<kowalski> 为啥叫LINUX娘？
<iGnome> 这是假小子？
<iGnome> 这是妹朵？
<iGnome> 不可能啊
<soiamso> iGnome: cairo那个搞定了？
<iGnome> 是啊
<iGnome> 发论坛了
<edison03541> lemonhall: 看校内相册呢
<jiero> tenzu: 这个怎样 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c5/Wikipe_tan_casual.png/66px-Wikipe_tan_casual.png
<Kandu> iGnome: enter p0, p1  這 p1 的用法是?
<OT_iux> ··
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求妹子
<iGnome> 。 Kandu 这啥嘛
<soiamso> iGnome: 发个地址看看:)
<tenzu_> jiero: 最好只有一个头
<Kandu> iGnome: i386 指令
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O 好久不见，晚安
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=332367 soiamso
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 改cairo贴png的。
<kowalski> 好口耐
<OT_iux> 好久不见的癞萌猴晚上早··
<iGnome> Kandu: 那不知道啥。 enter...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<jiero> tenzu: 我想起来以前我做过维基娘的主题。
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<iGnome> jiero: 。。。你咋都这样类型的
<jimmyxu> jiero: 啊啦？
<jiero> 。。。
<tenzu_> jiero: 做个gif，所有娘全放一遍
<jiero> 你们才是敢兴趣吧。。。
<jiero> 不会做gif的说。。。
<tenzu_> iGnome: 你喜欢啥类型的？
<lemonhall> jiero: 太耸了。。UBUNTU娘很萌
<lemonhall> edison0354: 校内求妹子照片
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没
<iGnome> http://bbs.operachina.com/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=101093 看Opera的
<alpha080> He like hot girl
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 我什么类型都喜欢。。
<Kandu> iGnome: 哦
<kowalski> lemonhall: -.-
 * mayli 终于跑到最大频率了，以前好慢啊
<kowalski> 拖鞋妞...
<iGnome> http://www.hexieshe.com/tag/opera%E5%A8%98/ 这个全了
<jiero> 。。。 http://bbs.operachina.com/download/file.php?id=60835&t=1
<kowalski> -.-
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 50岁大妈也感兴趣？
<iGnome> http://wiki.moegirl.org/Opera%E5%A8%98
<kowalski> 各种娘们
<edison0354> iGnome: 神也上和邪社？
<tenzu_> iGnome: 神你真是兴趣广泛啊
<edison0354> tenzu_: 疼疼也上和邪社？
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 疼疼你好坏
<tenzu_> edison0354: 不上，只看H漫
<edison0354> tenzu_: ……
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> tenzu_: ........................
<iGnome> 啥。才搜索出来的。鬼知道是啥地方
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 都结婚的人了。。你真H
<lemonhall> tenzu_: http://imagebin.org/154634
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 丑死了，不过猛一看有点像大泽佑香
<lemonhall> tenzu_: .......................
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 你果然是此道中人啊。。。大沢佑香你都这么清楚
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 那必须的
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://imagebin.org/154634
<lemonhall> edison0354: 觉得怎么样？
<kowalski> 太老...
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 看来贵夫人一定是美若天仙了啊。。。。
<myke2> 南无观世音菩萨
<lemonhall> kowalski: ..........
<kowalski> lemonhall: 还没妹子好看..
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 比不上天仙
<mayli> tenzu_: 什么情况
<lemonhall> 我觉得不错。很好很好~~~听疼疼一说我决定试试看这个。。。。我审美想来有问题
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我去，你吓死我了……
<iGnome> lemonhall: +
<lemonhall> ..................................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没那么恐怖啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我做噩梦了就找你算账！
<lemonhall> 难道我审美真得很有问题？
<lemonhall> 果然他妈的萝卜青菜各有所爱啊
<iGnome> lemonhall: 你就不是人类
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你以前跟我说你的前女友都是美女，我现在开始……
<alpha080> 呃，这你也信。。。
<tenzu_> mayli: 什么什么情况？
<lemonhall> 像不像看我追了5年的一个？
<iGnome> 一个手写板都没。 nnnnnd
<mayli> tenzu_: 讨论女色呢？
<iGnome> tenzu: 换这个吧。 http://imagebin.org/154636
<iGnome> 美丽？
<iGnome> 墙壁猫
<jiero> 女色不好
<lemonhall> http://imagebin.org/154637
<lemonhall> tenzu: edison0354 http://imagebin.org/154637
<tenzu_> mayli: 那不讨论了
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 名字忘了，片子有
<kowalski> 比刚那个年轻点，还行
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不发表意见了，鉴定完毕
<Ubuntu-cn-Cookie> quit
<jiero> lemonhall: 都好像30多了。。。
<iGnome> lemonhall: 你就一民工眼神
<kowalski> 老..
<jiero> 装
<tenzu_> iGnome: 你给我找个毛茸茸的Arch吧
<iGnome> 自己改嘛
<tenzu_> iGnome: 我哪儿会改啊
<iGnome> 你找猫改
<lemonhall> .....................................
<lemonhall> 我。。。。。。。。。。。。。郁闷
<iGnome> 这个容易改。 tenzu http://imagebin.org/154640
<lemonhall> iGnome: 被你们打击了
<lemonhall> 深深得伤害了我幼小的心灵。。。。
<tenzu_> iGnome: 丑死了，我自己去找个二次元娘
<lemonhall> iGnome: 哈哈哈，这个漫画好笑
<iGnome> 以后就叫你民工吧。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGnome: 55555·~~~
<iGnome> 二次元。啥意思
<tenzu_> iGnome: 2 dimensional
<jiero> iGnome: 平面的
<iGnome> 。
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 我给你去搜UBUNTU娘，是个非洲小女孩
<tenzu_> 我还是不改了，哪个都没现在的好看
<tenzu_> lemonhall: arch娘更丑
<lemonhall> tenzu_: 没见过
<iGnome> 丫丫的。现在的。。。
<tenzu_> lemonhall: 以前找到个网站，有全套某某娘，忘了地址
<lemonhall> tenzu_: http://dmyz.org/archives/111
<edison0354> lemonhall: 日本有个官方的UB娘……是个小loli
<ofan> 有flac 转m4a的工具么??
<tenzu_> wiki娘不错
 * ofan 有flac 转m4a的工具么??
<iGnome> 不全
<mayli> ofan: ffmepg?
<mayli> ofan: ffmpeg?
<ofan> mayli: 什么
<iGnome> 风格不统一
 * microcai 决定了，我要开发 cocoral 
<mayli> ofan: ffmpeg 应该可以做到这个事情吧
<iGnome> http://media.share.ovi.com/m1/original/0647/d80beafa95914be9bcbbdeedd7341b11.jpg
<ofan> mayli: ffmepg貌似很麻烦
<iGnome> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR27YqOaYii9MvXyNzR6ygSfsd07HLwNDEnWIRYCELkm3KlQtGHqg
<lemonhall> microcai: 那是毛？
<microcai> lemonhall:  cocoral ? 那是 Astro 的大脑。
<iGnome> http://www.loveehome.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/group01.jpg tenzu
<tenzu_> iGnome: 你的口味果然与众不同
 * edison0354 http://www.56.com/u98/v_NTY4ODY5ODM.html
<lofwind> Destine: 哦。3h23m 0.11 2x1.0GHz 1001MB,27% 2011-05-23 22:52:09
 * edison0354 有木有在南京的孩子？
<lemonhall> microcai: ........
<Destine> lofwind, ？
<lemonhall> microcai: 我还是去百度一下好了。。。。Astro又是什么
<lofwind> Destine: pidgin失控了，刚才乱贴了好多东西。
<microcai> lemonhall: 阿童木 .....
<lofwind> 第一次出这个问题，不知道怎么回事。
<Gun^Rose> 继续，偶看热闹。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: .......尼玛啊。。这翻译的
<lemonhall> microcai: ...........................................
<lemonhall> microcai: 说来说去都不知道你要开发啥
<microcai> lemonhall:  阿童木啊！
<microcai> lemonhall:  阿童木的 AI  是用 cocoral 做的。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你是阿童木？
<lemonhall> microcai: 是啊，问题你说得阿童木又是个什么系统？
<lofwind> Destine: 现在好了，重启pidgin了。不好意思。
<Gun^Rose> 阿童木的 AI？那不是茶水博士的程序嘛
 * microcai lemonhall:   你连阿童木是啥都不知道？？！
<microcai> Gun^Rose: 不是，注意看第二集，茶水在新闻发布会上说了，阿童木没有程序。
<Gun^Rose> 偶忘了，那似乎是一个因车祸死亡的小孩子的大脑吧
<dunshirley_> 人还不少嘛
<Gun^Rose> 我依稀记得有这个情节。。。他父亲很伤心，后来找到茶水博士。。。
<Gun^Rose> 所以严格来说阿童木不是程序，是人脑。。。。你就接着郁闷吧，吼吼
<microcai> Gun^Rose:  ... ...
<dunshirley_> 请都大家一下，xdg-open如何用
<microcai> Gun^Rose:  ... ... 阿童木就不是程序，所有试图用程序实现 AI的都会注定失败
<Gun^Rose> microcai: 这个，下来结论太早
<lemonhall> microcai: 知道。。。但是。。。你开发的是一个程序啊混蛋。。。。阿童木是个漫画人物啊，我对手冢很萌的
<microcai> lemonhall:   ... ... 谁说我要开发程序了？
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<if_else> 各位，git fetch 后，如何查看效果？谢谢
<microcai> lemonhall: 我要做的就是 cocoral ...
<alpha080> 治虫啦。。。
<lemonhall> mi microcai我被你弄疯了
<microcai> lemonhall:  茶水说了， cocoral 就是纳米科技，用来制造人工神经网络的。
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<lemonhall> alpha080: 他所有的长篇短篇，断章，翻译的未翻译的我都看过。。当然日文部分我看不懂
<Gun^Rose> 人工神经网络。。。这个有点靠谱了
 * kanoe 表示不知道非洲小女孩
<Gun^Rose> 想制造AI还的要从仿生学入手。。。
<microcai> Gun^Rose:  yap
<Gun^Rose> 智能的载体都没搞清楚，哪来的智能啊，慢慢来吧
 * microcai cocoral 就是量子技术。
<microcai> Gun^Rose: 智能的载体就是灵魂。
<alpha080> 困。找周公老婆去。
<Gun^Rose> microcai: 我晕。。。
<Gun^Rose> 灵魂出鞘了
<lemonhall> ......................
 * lemonhall microcai疯了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你还不熄灯？
 * microcai 我没疯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 11：30啊
<Gun^Rose> 赶紧熄灯，放鬼吧
<alpha080> emerge -C microci-soul
<jiero> http://imagebin.org/154646
<lemonhall> 哎呀，还是WEECHAT用起来爽
<Loongjiang> lemonhall:
<Loongjiang> lemonhall:
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 真的，怎 么爽了？
<lofwind> gudaoUbuntu: 您的名字真有趣。
<edison0354> lemonhall: pidgin无鸭梨
<gudaoUbuntu> 我的pidginQQ协议没有了
<gudaoUbuntu> 怎么办阿
<microcai> lemonhall:  Gun^Rose 真的有阿童木那样的脑子的话，必须放到 matix 里培训 20 年，大学毕业了再按上身体出来工作。
<microcai> gudaoUbuntu:  http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<zhangkaixuan> 【强推】Wuala：Dropbox的替代品,比Dropbox安全 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wuala-dropbox/
<gudaoUbuntu1> 我们这里还有个gudaoUbuntu1阿
<gudaoUbuntu1> zhangkaixuan: 我正在安装
<lofwind> 为什么老是掉线。
<zhangkaixuan> gudaoUbuntu1:嘿嘿 已经安装 速度要比dropbox要快
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 啊， 相对与OPERA吗
<lemonhall> microcai: 额。。我觉得不用吧。。。送到宗教学校里就好了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去睡了。你竟然还没熄灯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马上了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哎呀，疼疼已经睡了啊
<lemonhall> 神也不在了
<lemonhall> roylez: 主席这是挂机呢吧
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 你这厮估计也是挂机
<gudaoUbuntu> wuala但愿以后不要被封
 * lemonhall 算了，给认识我的熟脸，说声晚安哈
<lemonhall> Destine: 啊，你也在，祝福你晚上肚子不疼了
<Destine> lemonhall, 谢啦。
<lemonhall> microcai: 菜菜也晚安，别想阿童木了
 * microcai 阿童木的大脑的构架是 cocoral .. 他妹妹则自称是 cocoral-2
<lemonhall> Destine: 胃痛的话，貌似我记得阿司匹林不管用，止痛片才行，要含有颠茄的药物才能搞定胃部。
<lemonhall> Destine: 恩，晚安啦
<Destine> lemonhall, 晚安。
<lemonhall> microcai: 他妹妹很萌，可惜没有七大神力，也没有百万马力。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你啊，都博士了还这么童心未泯。。。
<lofwind> lemonhall: 听说他是本科。
<lofwind> microcai: 您到底是神马？
<lemonhall> microcai: 那个史上最大机器人不错，后面有一个的了手冢奖的心理学漫画家画的。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 比原作要有深度得多，顺便向你推荐【怪物】
<microcai> lemonhall:  那是茶水水平不行。
<lemonhall> microcai: 哈哈哈，天马博士在史上最大机器人那部新作品里，可是神乎其神啊。睡了睡了，让我想起愉快的童年了
<microcai> lemonhall:  阿童木的身体里面很精密的，有一集是阿童木进入他妹妹的身体，里面超级负责。像一个微型城市
<microcai> lemonhall:s/负责/复杂/g
<kanoe> ÇëÎÊÎÒÓ¦¸ÃÑ¡Ôñʲô±àÂëÄØ£¬ÔõôÖÐÎÄubuntuƵµÀÈ«ÊÇÂÒÂëÀ²
<^k^> kanoe:say 请问我应该选择什么编码呢，怎么中文ubuntu频道全是乱码啦 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wzssyqa> kanoe: utf-8
<jyfl987> 狗屁 老子是加班
<kanoe> 谢谢 wzssyqa , ^k^
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/23/linux-deepin-2011-wuhan.htmlhttp://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/23/linux-deepin-2011-wuhan.html
<chattan> 有人要去吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<chattan> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> chattan: 坛坛
<chattan> tenzu:
<chattan> zmcbb30: 想哥没有
<zmcbb30> 没有
<chattan> zmcbb30: 好多人都没有看到过了
<chattan> zmcbb30: 这些人都干嘛去了呢
<zmcbb30> 不知道
<zmcbb30> chattan: 问神 , 神一直在
<chattan> zmcbb30: 哪个神？
<chattan> E神吗
<zmcbb30> 明显的
<chattan> zmcbb30: 明是明显，我人笨，体会不到的
<alvin_rxg1> 说起来，国内 ylmf和 deepin 的情况如何了？
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 准备去武汉看看
<alvin_rxg1> chattan: 不是，我是关心那些“人”。记得 ylmf 刚推出的时候，我去他们论坛看过，一群人都是 windows过来的。没有一点“潜规则”
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 有点深奥，不太懂你的“潜规则”
<zmcbb30> chattan: 那个谁在维护 ? 花花还在不 ?
<alvin_rxg1> chattan: 就是以 linux 的思维来做事。而不是按之前 windows 的习惯来要求 linux
<chattan> zmcbb30: 我就是想去武汉看华华
<zmcbb30> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 还是不懂
<chattan> 。。。。。
<chattan> zmcbb30: 你哇么子
<zmcbb30> 没啥
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg1: 按windows方式用linux很多年的人路过~~~~~~~
<chattan> zmcbb30: 。。。。。。
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 这个很g正常的呀
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg1: 说错了 是按自己的方式用w和l很多年的再次路过~~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 还是Mac好呀
<alvin_rxg1> chattan: mac 太贵了
<chattan> alvin_rxg1: 质量好
<chattan> 做工也的确好
<alvin_rxg1> chattan: 说的是不错，但还是太贵……
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg1: 表示没钱人 Mac OS 9试用中 不是os x的~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg1> - -!
<chattan> 看这个http://finance.people.com.cn/money/GB/14712084.html
<dreamysirc> chrome 的滚屏用啥插件好呢？
<FF> 各位好!
<linsux> 好
<FF> \list
<microcai> 看台湾配音啊阿童木，终于看到了丢失的一集饿了
<microcai> 看台湾配音啊阿童木，终于看到了丢失的一集了
<metbsd> ubuntu有没有fastest mirror这种的
<alpha080> Morning
 * kowalski 归来
<knownbad> metbsd: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-select-the-fastest-mirror-for-ubuntu-download
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<knownbad> 但只是static。
<knownbad> 没arch rankmirrors有弹性。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 咦，今天不放羊？
<metbsd> arch前景不行
<oooo> Fedora 15怎么还没有来呢
<fivesheep> knownbad: what's up
<knownbad> 放羊时候到了
<alvin_rxg> http://ekd123.is-programmer.com/posts/26602.html  <== 不知道那些家伙都有知道的没
<regnif> 人不少阿
<knownbad> 不，这里只剩下僵尸了。
<Loongjiang> 我还在么
<xiamx> ..
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 你挂了
<^k^>  06:22
<jiero>  你们都在线了
<jiero> 在线者？
 * xiamx .
<alpha080> what?
<jiero> 都闲着没事么/
<alpha080> 恩...
<alpha080> 闺女还在睡
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你6:30起床准备上班前耍耍？
<alpha080> 上网看下google reader
<jiero> 没用过。大概就是新闻收集装置。。。
<alpha080> rss 订购
<jiero> 好冷。。。【
<infinet> 大家早，dos模拟器用过没有？
<jiero> infinet: 用过但一点都不记得了。
<jiero> 多少年前了。
<infinet> 谢谢
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-24
<jiero> 谁作网页的？
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 你起的真早
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 你也是
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 我在想一个问题，想着想着就去伸手拿电脑，才发现我醒了
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 原来如此
<jiero> Loongjiang: 你醒了
<jiero> 今天中国的网络很差，根本无法接入
<Loongjiang> jiero: 恩，早上google刷新了几十遍才上去
<lemonhall> ................
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 早啊，红楼男
<lemonhall> xiamx: 早啊，虾米
<Loongjiang> jiero: 天国政府真是越来越不顺眼了
<jiero> Loongjiang: 恩
<lemonhall> jiero: 早啊，幻想男
 * xiamx 哎  变成虾米了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 那叫你啥？吓妈叉？
 * lemonhall 忽然想起，有名的MMX，以前被大妈们叫做---妈妈叉
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 蠢男厌女
<Loongjiang> 穿越封锁，穿越中国
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 呵呵
<lemonhall> 我发觉你也很喜欢泡IRC
<Loongjiang> 起来，讨厌封锁的人们，用我们的技术，打开国的枷锁
<jiero> lemonhall: 早啊
<lotutu> 请问vim的预定义变量名在哪里查看
<lotutu> 有没有一个列表
<lemonhall> 不知道，我也是TAB出来的。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 恩，早。。。基佬
<jiero> =09//* hyt+
<jiero> lemonhall: ...
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 说实话，我估计上面的领导最后就说了一句话，怎么可能
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 封锁不掉呢，路由器是我们自己的，线路也是。。。一定能封掉
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 可能什么
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 再怎么翻也是徒然啊。。。路由器一改，谁都出不去了
<Loongjiang> 恩，问题是要控制路由，控制因特网，
<jiero> Loongjiang: 中国不是局域网吗，路由在手。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 应该布置一套无线互联网，彻底脱离电信运营商，脱离政府管制，
<jiero> Loongjiang: 卫星被屏蔽了。
<jiero> 禁止卫星
<jiero> Loongjiang: 如果你在野外的话，可以尝试。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 只要别电磁干扰就有办法
<jiero> Loongjiang: 脱离利益系统的举措是不可接受的——全世界都是这样。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 有没有搞错，互联网啊，我一个人在野外有什么用
<jiero> Loongjiang: 搞卫星没人管——所以去野外。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 问题是中国的互联网管制的太严些个，胡乱限制
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我抱歉的告诉你，无线系统极易被跟踪。。。
<Loongjiang> jiero: 不用卫星，用电视信号频段就好，可以在地面传播，要不就用电台电报频段，
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我只架个无线网，又不做非法的事，怕他 跟踪做什么
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: ........................
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 要牌照啊，大哥。。。。行为本身就非法
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 有没有搞错，我不做商业的无线网，这是公益的无线网，非什么法
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 难道我买个无线路由也要牌照么？
<xiamx> 好直性子的人 Loongjiang
<lemonhall> .........................
<jiero> Loongjiang: 。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 他是单纯的人
<jiero> Loongjiang: 因为你不搞商业的，无法管束：
<jiero> lemonhall: 你不是？我不是？
<xiamx> 就怕东西免费
<lemonhall> jiero: 我以为你会考虑得更多
<jiero> lemonhall: 感觉这里大都是单纯的人吧。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 买个电台，高频高速，再跟电脑连 在一起，
<xiamx> －> lemonhall 这人单纯么？
<jiero> xiamx: 你和他谈谈。
<xiamx> jiero, 谈过几次，没法判断
<lemonhall> xiamx: 欢迎搞基
<jiero> xiamx: 即使性生活过度——也是单纯的家伙。
<lemonhall> xiamx: 求暖床。。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 泪流满面。。。你是我 知己
<xiamx> jiero, 原来如此
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 其实简单，诺大一个中国如果搞电台也是三五个就可以覆盖整个中国，
<xiamx> lemonhall, 怪不得每天累的连写个程序都懒得
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 要什么互联网，简单的事人人都避免做，怕的就是没钱赚了，他 们就没法活了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我是真懒，我不喜欢写程序，我现在都指挥别人写
<lemonhall> xiamx: 原理一旦想好了，就懒得下笔了
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 而且电视频段极好，传输速度又快
<xiamx> lemonhall, 握手
<lemonhall> xiamx: 你那边应该是晚上吧，不去和你女友滚床单？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你还是先顾好自己吧
<jiero> lemonhall: 上班？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 哈哈哈
<lemonhall> jiero: 没，床上呢。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 早上要出去一趟，测试无线网络。。说起来也是杂事儿
<xiamx> lemonhall, 赶快解放你的双手吧
<jiero> lemonhall: 独自赖床？
<lemonhall> jiero: 你是什么？工作了还是学生？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我也想有个能陪我睡到天亮的女人啊。。20年了都没找到
<jiero> lemonhall: 我是各半。
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你扯，8岁就想要结婚？
<FeiRuoWa> time to go! bbl from virginia!
<lemonhall> jiero: 研究僧？
<jiero> lemonhall: 不是，什么都不是。
<lemonhall> jiero: 待业啊
<lemonhall> .............
<jiero> lemonhall: 不对，
<lemonhall> FeiRuoWa 这是干啥来了。。。bbl frome virginia是啥意思？
<jiero> lemonhall: 没文凭，在上学，在半工。
<lemonhall> jiero: 奥
<lemonhall> jiero: 幸福的人
<jiero> lem
<jiero> lemonhall: 幸福。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 8岁?恩哼。。。。。我早恋
<jiero> lemonhall: 8岁到不是什么，我也差不多。。。只是那时没想要结婚就是了。
<xiamx> jiero, lemonhall  举手同意
<lemonhall> xiamx: 啊哈哈哈，你快去进行夜间活动吧。。还泡在这里
<xiamx> lemonhall, 8点就去太早了阿
<xiamx> lemonhall, 再说，也没有场地，不是么
<_NINJA> 打什么球？？？
<jiero> 有人用 evince 发现显示和 adobe reader不同了吗。。。
<xiamx> jiero, me
<jiero> 内镶字体好像有问题（用adobe工具导出的才这样）。
<Loongjiang> 不开gnome，编译glib，又开N个网页，emacs,N个终端，
<jiero> xiamx: 哦。谢。
<Loongjiang> cpu还不到%80
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 几个CPU？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 只能说明你机器好，不解释
<Loongjiang> xiamx: lemonhall 好个屁，上网小本，N270的CPU，
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 换个小嘿吧
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 啊哈，我的也是哎
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 该换了，一开gnome就基本要占用%20至%30，
<lemonhall> 下次买一个好的小上网本好了
<jiero> xiamx: 我看错了，那是根本没镶入字体我又没有。。。
<flay> 要是用上网本就不会装gnome 性能应该一般
<jiero> 上网本感觉不如买个tablet
<xiamx> jiero, ipad!
<jiero> 触摸的，然后配软键盘之类的
<jiero> xiamx: 。。。
<Loongjiang> 我有个台式的，只不过在床上还是小本好
<lemonhall> ofan: 泛泛早
<jiero> xiamx: 我还是等钱够了先换手机。|
<ofan> lemonhall: 早
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 同意，以后有了三星银河之后，配个键盘？
<lemonhall> flay: GNOME开起来之后其实也不影响啥性能
<lemonhall> flay: 我用的还是UBUNTU 11.04，不过启动确实慢。。我承认。。。平时跑起来其实区别不大的
<flay> 就是gnome自身太庞大了
<flay> 我不想升11.04
<lemonhall> 加上笔记本市场都是打到休眠状态，启动问题也解决了
<lemonhall> 所以不是什么多大的问题
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我倒是觉得升级硬件是最不重要的，因为我们可以购买云服务，这样只需要键盘显示器足亦，上网小本运行ssh总还绰绰有余吧
<lemonhall> 还好还好，可惜我现在这个上网本很糟糕。。。质量不好
<lemonhall> 不知道有没有质量好一些的本子
<flay> 休眠貌似不是很好 我以前在arch下面休眠后会有一些莫名其妙的问题
<Loongjiang> 还好，除了人为的原因，还有slackware不支持的我的显卡外，一切顺利
<lemonhall> 上班去了。。。。。
<Loongjiang> s/显卡/网卡/g
<Evanescence> 嗨，大家早上好阿
<flay> weechat怎么样 没用过这个
<tenzu> 来们嚎24小时在这里聊么？
<OT_iux> 估计是的
<Evanescence> flay: weechat is very good
<jiero> tenzu:  一直在吗？
<NoIE> jiero: hello .
<jiero> NoIE: hello
<jiero> NoIE: 没什么进度，看来我也要抽时间看lua了～
<jiero> NoIE: 在这里谈吗？
<NoIE> jiero: 你建的那个频道叫什么名字来着？
<Evanescence> jiero: NoIE tenzu 嗨，大家好阿，早上好
<jiero> NoIE:  #gamepj  ，自动登录就好了。
<tenzu> jiero: 他昨晚11点给我发消息，30分钟前还在跟别人海聊
<tenzu> Evanescence: hi
<jiero> tenzu: 你是tenzu老婆？
<jiero> Evanescence: 早上好。
<tenzu> jiero: 你觉得呢？
<Evanescence> 有人会Awesome的lua代码吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 我看文字的逻辑关系就晕了
<jiero> tenzu: 写作业中。
<Evanescence> 我想要设置一个键绑定，直接显示一个client到当前的tag来
<tenzu> jiero: 我老婆不会上irc的
<tenzu> Evanescence: 完全不会
<NoIE> tenzu: 你在问什么？
<tenzu> NoIE: 我什么也没问
<Evanescence> 有人试過把Maemo系统的Hildon UI装到ubuntu电脑上去吗？我装了，但是不知道怎么打开。。。在gdm里也没有看到。。。难道要硬件设备支持?
<Evanescence> arch上有没有像tasksel这样的工具？一次性完整安装一个项目比如LAMP or ubuntu-desktop之类的工具
<Cherrot> compiz CPU 占用率平均40% （CPU总和400%） 正常吗？
<imadper> kde下面有个难度超大的五子棋游戏，叫啥来的？我同学要跟我比五子棋...
 * imadper 找到了~
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 报道来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332588&p=2342327 前来报到，第一次安装Ub 统计信息: 发表于 由 moozhd — 2011-05-24 9:23
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<roylez> jiero: 早
<jiero> roylez: 早
 * Cherrot compiz CPU 占用率平均40% （CPU总和400%） 正常吗？
<calebot> 五子棋有啥好比的
<calebot> 不失误的话先手必胜
<ddd> How to use ibus or scim to input chinese in Lotus Notes?
<ddd> help
<OT_iux> @@; Lotus Notes 是啥呢
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> calebot: 拜前辈，拿到帐号了
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<happyaron> chattan: 谈谈好
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐好
<happyaron> 拜见斗篷
<happyaron> 拜见泥灰
<appleAA> ..........
<happyaron> zzmfish: 拜包子叔
<zzmfish> happyaron, ?
<szsloss2> ..............................................................
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇 OFAN
<happyaron> zzmfish: 打招呼嘛，哈哈
<ddd> 有人知道怎么在lotus notes 中使用中文输入法吗？
<ofan> ...
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<roylez> happyaron: harpy
<happyaron> 再拜主席
<calebot> happyaron: DD? 贺！
<happyaron> calebot: 嗯，谢谢。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮好。贺什么？
<Kandu> happyaron: 以後方便了，直接麻煩你就好了 :P
<happyaron> Kandu: 拜见能人
<Loongjiang> 大家用什么上微博
<calebot> 该不会是史上最年轻的 DD?
<happyaron> jiero: 呃，其实也没啥贺的，就是拿到个帐号，嘻嘻。
<OT_iux> happyaron:  黑皮爱龙早上号
<happyaron> calebot: 应该不是吧。
<happyaron> OT_iux: 早上好，第一次有人如此叫我……
<OT_iux> ：）
<happyaron> calebot: 好像差不到年龄。
<happyaron> 查不到。
<OT_iux> 这是传说中的安多译名法
<happyaron> 哦
<OT_iux> 比如 lemonhall 翻译做 赖萌猴
<happyaron> 。。。
<OT_iux> xD
<happyaron> 赖萌猴没在，哈哈。
<Loongjiang> 通常叫做哈皮龙
<OT_iux> lol
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 他 上班去了
<OT_iux> Loongjiang:  龙酱早
<happyaron> Loongjiang: o
<Loongjiang> happyaron: 我是拼音写的不用译
<OT_iux> 恩…… 有道理
<happyaron> 。。。
<OT_iux> OT翻译做 欧剃 ，恩。
<OT_iux> 话说我在隔壁服务器（支持中文名）的nick就是 欧剃，恩。
<roylez> OT_iux: 欧弟？？？那条被加菲欺负的笨狗....
<happyaron> 欧剃 尤克斯
<happyaron> OT_iux:
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 下了，半个月后再和大家好好扯淡。
<OT_iux> roylez:  裸衣雷姊早上好…… 是欧剃，不是欧迪……
<Loongjiang> OT_iux: 哪里支持中文名？
<happyaron> 哈哈哈，主席这名字有趣了。
<OT_iux> 龙酱： irc://irc1.ourirc.com:6668/#新兵训练营
<Evanescence> OT_iux: 怎么进这个IRC channel的阿？
<Loongjiang> 哈哈哈，裸衣雷姊
<calebot> 半个月后高考结束？
<blueghost> 除了 qdevelop 和 qtcreator 以外,还有什么好的 支持qt4 开发的 ide 的
<blueghost> 哈皮不在吗
<blueghost> inkscape 的一个菜单项的翻译 一直都没改过来啊. 怎么 "路径" 被翻译成"粘贴"
<blueghost> 奇怪的是, 曾经那个 菜单项 是叫 路径, 不知道为什么后来 变成粘贴了
<OT_iux> path和paste 会弄混么……
<OT_iux> Evanescence: 额，不同客户端不一样……你是啥客户端呢
<Inode_LF> ls
<Evanescence> OT_iux: irssi
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: my new name is Inode_LF
<OT_iux> Evanescence: irssi似乎是打 server irc1.ourirc.com -p 6668
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 你怎么译呢
<blueghost> inkscape 的一个菜单项的翻译 一直都没改过来啊. 怎么 "路径" 被翻译成"粘贴"
<blueghost> 奇怪的是, 曾经那个 菜单项 是叫 路径, 不知道为什么后来 变成粘贴了
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 那个服务器能不能用啊，我都上不了呢
<OT_iux> @@。
<blueghost> 这里谁可以翻译的, 帮帮忙, 改正过来. 我不懂翻译
<blueghost> 但 path 翻译成 粘贴, 怎么也说不通吧
<OT_iux> 姨挪的_LF ... 缩写是啥意思呢
<blueghost> 除了 qdevelop 和 qtcreator 以外,还有什么好的 支持qt4 开发的 ide 的
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: 上不了…… 啥错误信息呢
<blueghost> 这里谁可以翻译的, 帮帮忙, 改正过来. 我不懂翻译. 将 inkscape 的 path 菜单 从 "粘贴" 改回 "路径"
<gmj1> 中文
<jiero> blueghost: 我看看。
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: lf的意思是Loojiang fore
<blueghost> jiero:) 谢谢. 我经常用 inkscape, 那个菜单名字,一只很郁闷. 虽然知道这个菜单是干嘛的
<OT_iux> @@ i dunno...
<jiero> blueghost:不会搞。。。没找到
<blueghost> jiero:) 奇怪的是, 曾经 inkscape 的版本, 那个菜单 确实叫"路径的",忘了从哪个ubuntu版本开始, 就变成 "粘贴"了. 好像是9.04
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 不停的重新连接服务器，连 接失败，啥 信息就是这
<blueghost> jiero:) 你运行 inkscape 就看到了啊
<blueghost> 主菜单
<jiero> blueghost: 我一直纯英文的。
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: 那，试试 irc2.eastgame.org 端口 6668 字符集 utf-8
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> 哈皮又不在
<blueghost> 除了 qdevelop 和 qtcreator 以外,还有什么好的 支持qt4 开发的 ide 的
<jiero> blueghost: 具体文字
<jiero> 告诉我。
<blueghost> jiero:) 英文菜单名是 "path" ,就是主菜单那的.
<blueghost> jiero:) inkscape 可以改中文界面的
<jiero> path用的太多了。
<blueghost> jiero:) 就主菜单啊. 程序上面的 菜单条. 就一 path
<jiero> blueghost: 我问的是中文是什么
<longxin> .....
<blueghost> jiero:) 中文, 它翻译成 "粘贴"
<longxin> ofan
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 我在那里了，Linux频道，不过没什么人哪
<longxin> 没人
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 中文名是真正的
<jiero> blueghost: 搜索了所有粘贴，全部翻译正确。。。
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 应该翻译成补丁
<Inode_LF> blueghost: patch
<blueghost> jiero:) 主菜单上 中文界面是 文件, 编辑,视图,层,对象,粘贴(英文对应的是 path),文字,滤镜,扩展,帮助
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 不是patch,英文是path
<blueghost> jiero:) 你将 inkscape 设置为 中文界面, inkscape 本身可以设置 语言的
<blueghost> 就主菜单那, 翻译有错误,其它不知道, 那个太显眼了
<jiero> blueghost: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86328
<jiero> blueghost: 可能Ubuntu的有问题。
<blueghost> 但为什么我装 inkscape 一只是粘贴????
<jiero> blueghost: 那个设置里倒没有中文。。。大概我没装吧。
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 曾经 是路径的, 好像从 9.04 后,那个菜单就是 "粘贴"
<blueghost> 郁闷死了
<blueghost> 我试下, 完全卸载,再安装看看. 但一直那个菜单名就有问题
<calebot> blueghost: 都两年了你不报 bug?
<jiero>   blueghost。。。
<jiero> blueghost: 你是不是一直保留着那个。。。
<jiero> blueghost: 你的版本说下。
<blueghost> calebot:) 一直都将就用 啊
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> jiero:) inkscape 的版本??
<jiero> blueghost: 我认为你的只是保留了旧的翻译。。。
<jiero> 恩。
<blueghost> 0.48
<jiero> 0.48.1应该通用。
<blueghost> jiero:) 但我每次装ubuntu 都是重新装的,应该是干净的吧
<calebot> 估计是有人在 launchpad 乱翻，没进 upstream
<calebot> launchpad 很多小白在乱翻译
<blueghost> 我去试下 完全 卸载 再重新安装看看
<chattan> calebot: 是不是哟
<calebot> 翻译是个技术活啊
<calebot> 小白翻不好的
<chattan> calebot: 碳头你也经常在翻译吗
<calebot> 基本不翻，看鸟语
<chattan> calebot: 审核？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统架构支持 • 俺的core i3 2100 装64位debian，不支持cpu动态调整频率，一直最高频率运行！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332596&p=2342418 俺的core i3 2100 装64位debian，不支持cpu动态调整频率，一直最高频率运行！装cpu频率相关调节软件，没起作用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sczlin — 2011-05-24 10:24
<jiero> blueghost: 给你了？
<blueghost> jiero:) 我的是 xchat,貌似不支持这的 dcc, 再说,我不懂翻译
<blueghost> 我去重装 inkscape 看看
<appleAA> ubuntu里面那个图形界面设置IP的界面怎么通过终端调出来? ` 有人知道不? 谢谢..
<jiero> blueghost: 装debian的inkscape
<jiero> 别装Ubuntu的了。
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<blueghost> jiero:) 不敢加 debian 的源了, 我 e17 和 gnome3 都曾用 debian 的源. 死了两次
<blueghost> 不敢混源了
<xiangfu> appleAA: nm-connection-editor
<jiero> 不加直接下载。
<jiero> blueghost: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/inkscape
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package inkscape in wheezy
<appleAA> xiangfu, 谢了... 我还以为直接写nm的配置文件了...
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦, 我正重新装inkscape, 看看是不是我自己的问题
<jiero> 恩。
<blueghost> jiero:) 谢了, 我去装装 debian 的, 在ubuntu 重装了一次, 还是这样.
<xiangfu> 有人对写代码有兴趣吗？这里？
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 有啊
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 什么代码啊
<xiangfu> I foudn one project: http://code.google.com/p/tinygettext/
<xiangfu> it's wrote by C++, but I think we can modify it to just 'C'
<xiangfu> we can work together. :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 破马和ee今天都不上班了吗？
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 翻译的???
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 你想转为 C???
<xiangfu> blueghost: i18n
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 哦
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 你想转为 C???
<xiangfu> yes. my compiler only compile C :
<xiangfu> :)
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 奇怪的举动
<jiero> 在我看来。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 你找 mic , 他是 c 党
<blueghost> micro???
<blueghost> 现在他不在
<xiangfu> gettext is not about translate. it's about how to diaplay i18n :)
<blueghost> xiamx:) 这里有很多 c 党
<Inode_LF> xiangfu: OT_iux hello ,我来了,新注册的,改了那个拼音拼写
<blueghost> 会 c 的出来
<blueghost> 有人在招人
<t_p> 除了free gate 翻墙外，还有其他的方法么
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 我是 qt4 党, 不好意思
<Inode_LF> 出来了
<t_p> google APP Engine
<jiero> 谁用Javascript创建PDF？
<jiero> lol
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: @@?
<OT_iux> 没看出来……
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 你去找会 c 的, 这里有几个
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是不是会 c 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: ????
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 你是不是会 c 的
<jiero> lemonhall: 你回来了？
<xiangfu> blueghost: cool.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) xiangfu 在招人
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: @@是什么意思呢,
<lemonhall> jiero: 在厂区。。。。今天工程人员在测试AP和路由
<jiero> blueghost: 招 神
<xiangfu> blueghost do you know there is a 'qStardict'?
<lemonhall> jiero: 见识了好多神奇的设备啊
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<xiangfu> blueghost. no no, no pay :)
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。好事啊。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不太会C
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 估计这里以后没人认识我了
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: @@ 是俩蚊香眼的表情……
<jiero> lemonhall: 照片留念
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 这里不说 pay 的
<xiangfu> qStardict is using QT4,
<jiero> Inode_LF: 多说就有人记住你了。
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 我用 goldendict
<lemonhall> xiangfu: 你干吗？招C？
<xiangfu> lemonhall, just want make people together and hacking. write code :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) mic...那个全名 叫什么. 他是 c 党
<xiangfu> blueghost: have you thinking about make offline wikipeida working on '*dict' ?
<jiero> xiangfu: hope you well
<jiero> xiangfu: it works
<xiangfu> blueghost, I know there is a project name 'wikireader' it's using offline wiki data,very fast.
<blueghost> xiamx:) 有个 叫 mic... 开头的家伙, 你下次来跟他说说,  我感觉他有可能会加入你
<xiangfu> jiero: what works?
<tenzu> xiangfu: thought，不是thinking
<roylez> tenzu: 据说这是英国硬币 http://i.imgur.com/zPx0h.jpg
<xiangfu> tenzu: thanks. sorry for my bad English :)
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 我不大 对 离线 wikireader 感冒
<jiero> xiangfu:  I saw wikipedia data being read by stardict before
<xiangfu> blueghost ok
<xiangfu> jiero, it have to connect internet.
<tenzu> roylez: 这个看过，组合起来一个盾。我想让英国人帮我收集一套
<xiangfu> I want 100% offline, the data is about 8GB only text :)
<OT_iux> 赖萌猴，布鲁苟斯特，享福，裸衣雷姊： 大家早上好… 黑皮爱龙消失了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/hVncK.jpg
<blueghost> lemonhall:) mic那C党全名叫啥, 他似乎对开源项目有兴趣, 他有好几个项目呢.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) micro???
<Inode_LF> blueghost: microcai
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) than
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 我叫宏菜
<tenzu> roylez: India的钢镚更有意思，2 Rupees上的图案就是一只手伸了两根手指，LOL
<jiero> 哈哈。
<lemonhall> blueghost: microcai....菜菜博士？
<roylez> tenzu: 剪刀手？...
<lemonhall> tenzu: 上图啊
<blueghost> xiangfu:) i can't help you, i don't understand tinygettext.maybe you found microcai next time. he is C party, and maybe to be interested in your idea
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 应该叫宏博士,这样专业一点
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 你就是 microcai???
<roylez> tenzu: 佛祖居然这么说了 http://i.imgur.com/u6qvC.png
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的英语能看懂吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的中文式英语能看懂吗.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) i am good good study english.
<eastux>  day day up me?
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 我不是
<eastux> me=么
<xiangfu> 天天上你？  ：D
<blueghost> Inode_LF:)
<calebot> 好可怕
<blueghost> .....
<Inode_LF> Inode_Loongjiang_fore
<tenzu> roylez: jiero http://img.ly/4mVR
<imadper> g++里面，int是多少位？
<Inode_LF> blueghost: Inode_Loongjiang_fore
<tenzu> lemonhall: http://img.ly/4mVR
<imadper> 32位吗？
<blueghost> imadper:) 看你机器
<xiangfu> imadper, depends your system
<tenzu> 刚拿手机拍的
<imadper> blueghost: 32位系统
<jiero> tenzu: 哪国？
<imadper> blueghost: 不是规定不低于16位吗？
<blueghost> imadper:) sizeof (int)
<blueghost> imadper:) 看看返回多少
<imadper> blueghost: ..好吧...恩，我傻了...
<blueghost> 然后乘8
<tenzu> jiero: 印度
<xiangfu> imadper, I advice you using uint32_t  :)
<xiangfu> #include <stdint.h> stand head file :)
<jiero> tenzu: 哦，第一次见你的照片地说。
<tenzu> jiero: 手机没有3G上网，只能用wifi，所以很少发照片
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<FF> uin32_t 是无符号32位整数?
<tenzu> jiero: 我是预付费手机卡的忠实用户，这张卡已经70个月了
<xiangfu> int32_t
<blueghost> jiero:) 我装不了 debian 的 inkscape. 依赖的一个lib和ubuntu中的版本冲突
<xiangfu> I am always using uint32_t sorry.
<blueghost> i am always using unsigned int sorry
<jiero> blueghost: 哦。需要我发你个文件么？直接替换就行了
<jiero> -
<jiero> tenzu:
<xiangfu> blueghost, uint32_t is much better then 'unsigned int' I think :)
<blueghost> i don't mind it is how much bits :)
<jiero> 70个月你的卡没坏就是奇迹了。
<xiangfu> blueghost, it's from stand head file and portable :)
<FF> can you show me the define of uint32_t?
<tenzu> jiero: 应该还能再用几年。坡国starhub运营商应该给我发奖
<xiangfu> FF: /usr/include/stdint.h : Line:52
<blueghost> jiero:) 算了, 我去 report bug 算了. 还是 勉强用着吧. 都将就 那么久了:)
<blueghost> 去哪报翻译的but
<blueghost> 去哪报翻译的bug
<xiangfu> FF: grep uint32_t /usr/include/stdint.h
<jiero> tenzu: 你是新加坡人？
<tenzu> jiero: 当然不是
<blueghost> 应该是去 ubuntu 报吧.
<tenzu> jiero: 脑子进水才换坡国国籍
<xiangfu> blueghost 'reportbug' just run this command
<xiangfu> blueghost, I always using this :)
<calebot> 脑子进水才换坡国国籍
<szsloss> why??
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<blueghost> xiangfu thx
<FF> typedef unsigned int            uint32_t;
<xiangfu> blueghost, this command can also direct report to Debian :)
<blueghost> no this command
<FF> so unsigned int is uint32_t?
<blueghost> 我想 应该报给 ubuntu 而不是 debian 吧. 可能那翻译是ubuntu 的问题
<xiangfu> FF, be careful, there is a define: #ifndef __uint32_t_defined
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/7fmNk.jpg
<xiangfu> FF, you just needs to know that , uint32_t is alwasy 32bit :)
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你迟到了
<blueghost> jiero:) 知道去哪向 ubuntu 发布错误吗?
<xiangfu> FF, that is what in my head :)
<palomino|working> 天天的 , roylez
<palomino|working> 你看别人都习惯了 , roylez
<FF> Is   mean that in different  system the define may different ?
<blueghost> 怎么我用 ubuntu-bug 发布, 没让我写问题啊
<kowalski> morning
<roylez> palomino|working: 嘛公司这么好...
<roylez> palomino|working: 送你一只熊 http://i.min.us/ictitG.jpg
<jiero> blueghost: 忘记了。
<palomino|working> 我自己的公司呀.. , roylez
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 这熊也太小了吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 您也是老板.........
<roylez> palomino|working: 扒了你马掌
<blueghost> 好了, 貌似 可以了
<xiamx> blueghost, 你刚才一直 @错人
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<blueghost> xiamx:) 哦
<blueghost> 向 ubuntu 发布错误能用中文吗
<xiamx> blueghost, 可以，但是没几个能解决问题的人看得懂
<blueghost> xiamx:) 好吧.
<vic> 2.6版本的内核终于要快结束了。。赶紧结束把。。。
<blueghost> inkscape main menu item name in Chinese translation errors. "path" menu is translated as "粘贴".  should be "路径"
<blueghost> 看得懂这个英文吗. google 翻译的
<blueghost> inkscape主菜单项的中文翻译错误. path菜单被翻译成粘贴,应该是路径
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看得懂吗, 我不懂英文
<blueghost> google翻译的
<jiero> blueghost: 我都不知道怎么说了，都不知道哪个环节出了问题。
<blueghost> jiero:) 我发过去了. 将就用着吧. 不折腾了
<tenzu> roylez: 好像在看阿拉蕾漫画
<xiamx> blueghost, 句子不通
<blueghost> xiamx:) google 翻译的, 我不懂英文
<jiero> xiamx: 能看懂就行
<imadper> xiangfu: ok~
 * kowalski 下班了，哈哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?
<calebot> kowalski: 啥时区啊
<kowalski> calebot: 新疆啊
<calebot> 新疆不是用北京时间？
<kowalski> 其实我上的24小时班，该我休息了。。。
<kowalski> calebot: 有人用
<FF> who can tell me the usage of __WORDSIZE
<lemonhall> kowalski: 去休息吧，去吃饭把
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 来莫好
<kowalski> lemonhall: ^.^
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 他叫柠檬屋
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 酸坛子
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 文艺帝
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 我左边的节点好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 左边的???
<blueghost> 什么左边的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你又看上哪个女的
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1018560662.jpg
<xiangfu> FF, you need understand a lot then you can understand how uint32_t works.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你真了解我，我看上了这个
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 他的意思是说:inode_lift_fine,
<xiangfu> FF, gcc, C99, OS, etc.
<Inode_LF> blueghost: left
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 又一个爱打扮的???
<blueghost> 为什么女人总爱打扮呢
<jiero> 因为自爱。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道，光看人家一张照片砸能判断出来嘛。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) ............
<Inode_LF> 自恋
<lemonhall> blueghost: 搞不好是人家去参加婚礼，当伴娘什么时候到照片
<lemonhall> blueghost: 对不对
<jiero> http://muro.deviantart.com/  最棒的在线涂鸦工具
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 眼睛化得太没品味了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啊哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> 我去画她
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<szsloss> ..................................................
<longxin> ???
<jiero> wow
<longxin> ?
<jiero> 我讨厌按钮。
<Inode_LF> 裸衣雷丝
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好去画吧，我找对象的原则就是。。。让我看了有想上的冲动就行了
<longxin> 画什么？
<calebot> 裸衣蕾丝
<blueghost> longxin:) lemonhall 的女人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国的女人不好画
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://imagebin.org/154747
<blueghost> 基本没什么 轮廓
<lemonhall> tenzu: 终于找到了，原来在我到UBUNTU ONE网盘里放着呢。。UBUNTU娘
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/154747
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 因为胸部不够大,这样说比较押韵
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我觉得这个画得不错
<calebot> 好丑
<calebot> http://u7060393.myweb.hinet.net/linux-tan_sketch.jpg # 这个才漂亮
<longxin> 为啥进不去＝＝
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想起来了, 你说看了有想上的冲动. 如果是我, 这个要上就得关灯才行, 我怕给她眼睛给吓软了
<blueghost> 吓阳痿
<jiero> 。。。
<andyhou> 。。。
<andyhou> 前列腺不给力
<jiero> blueghost: 你画的？
<andyhou> 我正在用playOnLinux安装steam
<blueghost> jiero:) 不是
<blueghost> jiero:) 你想看我画的??
<andyhou> 有人玩cs1.6么？
<jiero> blueghost: 要
<xiangfu> how to leave message to one User?
<xiangfu> in IRC
<jiero> andyhou: 为啥要哪个呢。CS多无聊——steam也是去国外服务器吧。
<xiangfu> when he/she is offline
<jiero> xiangfu:  NO IDEA
<blueghost> jiero:) http://imagebin.org/154748 <== 这个才是我画的. 别笑我
<xiangfu> jiero, I recive that message before.
<andyhou> jiero: 官方wiki上说要装playOnLinux Steam可以进国内服务器，只是不能开反作弊器sxe
<jiero> xiangfu: Registered users may leave an offline message for another registered  user by using the network's Message system known as MemoServ. These  offline messages may then be read by the intended user when they sign  into their IRC account. This is like IRC version of AE forums' PM  system.
<jiero> Use /msg memoserv nickname message
<jiero>  
<jiero> andyhou: 我还不知道呢。steam没得盗版的说。
<xiangfu> jiero, thanks
<jiero> :D
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我见过啊，全套都见过
<andyhou> jiero: 可以进没有vac授权的服务器，而且steam比较纯净啦
<jiero> andyhou: 不知道。哦从没用过steam地说。
<blueghost> jiero:) 看到了吗
<andyhou> jiero: :)
<jiero> blueghost: 那不是什么都没有么。。。除了我画的这个截图。。
<carnage1> my slappyd just exploded my nutty natter
<jiero> 测试一下是否我掉线了
<calebot> jiero: 你掉线了
<jiero> calebot: 知道Libreoffice怎么选中一堆table  center？
<blueghost> jiero:) ...... 没看到一女的???
<blueghost> jiero:) http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=154748
<jiero> blueghost: 哦。那个不是你截图的啊。
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> memoserv?
<imtxc> 子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1 是怎么回事呢？
<imtxc> 请教
<jiero> grub错误无法修正怎么办？
<jiero> 重装也无用。。。
<jiero> 就是升级了之后就完了
<lemonhall> blueghost: .......................................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: .......................................................
<blueghost> jiero:) 我画的啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不至于这么丑吧
<jiero> blueghost: 挺好的了，以后就找你了。
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/24/0125210&amp;from=rss
<NoIE> Linus Torvalds考虑结束Linux 2.6系列
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 主要是眼睛. 你让她别画那么浓就好
<jiero> blueghost: 给个授权用在游戏里吧？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> ^_^
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不认识他呢
<ori> hello
<lemonhall> ori: hello
<^k^> ori, 好  ㍤ 
<jiero> NoIE: 看 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=154748 把 blueghost拉来吧。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我没过其他到
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个是啥，还是你上次画的那个？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<NoIE> jiero: 不知道 blueghost喜欢什么，我好想把他拉过来话同人漫画。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 改了一下背景
<alpha080> 都吃饭去了？终于下班鸟。。。
 * NoIE 哪位原意和我一起画同人漫画？
<lemonhall> NoIE: H漫？
<alpha080> GL？
<lemonhall> NoIE: BL?
<lemonhall> NoIE: 鬼畜？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 不是，用高达、超时空要塞的故事被禁，描写 Linux、Firefox、MacOS、番茄花园的故事。
<alpha080> lemonhall: 这么恶趣味。。。会没有MM滴
<NoIE> 故事背景
<alpha080> NoIE: 你还不如直接采用论坛那个笨蜗牛写的故事
<NoIE> alpha080: 那个以后再说吧，我的故事已经写了一半了。
<alpha080> macos-->luscious blonde,microsoft--> Office Lady,Linux-->?
<lemonhall> alpha080: 哎，反正也没有，破管子破摔了嘛
<lemonhall> NoIE: 嗷嗷，那个GNU高达战士啊，你画的太慢了。。而且你的图床。。。好烂
<lemonhall> NoIE: 挺好看的，但是还是摆脱你换个图床吧。。。。。。
<alpha080> lemonhall: 要不比代码招亲？
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 怎么能呢,破罐子也是自已的,不是别人的,怎么能摔呢
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我打算用 Ubuntu one 。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 反正找个稳定点儿的。。。然后就是让 zhangkaixuan 帮你宣传一下嘛，当作一个投稿沙弥的
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • 我能不能增加一个freebsd内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332612&p=2342619 我现在安装了Debian GUN/linux ，我想问我能不能再编译添加一个freebsd内核，然后再使用这个内核？ 如果可行，具体应该怎样做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2011-05-24 12:16
<lemonhall> NoIE: 稍微放弃一些原则，然后早些让Ubuntu 加入。。故事
<alpha080> 為什麼一定要ubuntu?
<lemonhall> NoIE: 然后投稿给几个Ubuntu的站点，那样流量才能上来，最后找个混蛋帮你在豆瓣上推一推
<alpha080> debian呢？gentoo呢？suse呢？fedora呢？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 因为Uubuntu站的流量比较大，人也号说话
<alpha080> 投到linuxtoy不就行了？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 这个从缓吧，我想等到第5话画出来以后再说。ubuntu 的形象一定会有的，而且会有ubuntu的衍生版。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我支持你，我能帮你做啥不？我基本不太会画画，有没打杂到事情？
<lemonhall> NoIE: 关键是不可能画风做到和你一样
<NoIE> lemonhall: 您喜欢什么画风？反正我的画风也不好。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我可以用您的画风，
<alpha080> 这种的还是来点q版的好了
<alpha080> 拉一个MM等于拉三个人进来啊
<NoIE> alpha080: 不要呀，这样我以前的画就要重画了。。。
<iGoogle> q版？夸张？z cpu？
<NoIE> 而且，机器人很难萌起来的。
<iGoogle> 有啥画？给看看
<lemonhall> NoIE: 额，我不太会画画的，把地址拿来 ，我先收藏，然后看看能不能一起玩
<NoIE> 我说过，以前本来打算把故事背景设为中世纪的，但是故事总是写不好。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 或者找我商量剧本也可以，我很喜欢搞这些
<alpha080> NoIE: android不是很萌么。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: +1
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那家伙太难画了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 切
<edison0354> alpha080: +1
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你画工不行～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么不说你那个象包子
<alpha080> 仙剑5的配乐很一般啊。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 切～～～
<lemonhall> alpha080: 大叔，你还玩仙剑啊
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我只玩1
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall: NoIE: 嘿嘿 欢迎欢迎 我等着呢哈 到时候天天置顶
<alpha080> 大叔我可是看着仙剑长大的
<NoIE> lemonhall: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=295764 ，帖子的底部有第一、二话的链接。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<NoIE> lemonhall: 故事还可一再改。
<NoIE> zhangkaixuan: 谢谢。
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 哈哈，看来我们是第一代玩家了。我上大学那会是仙剑98版，和金庸群侠传
<alpha080> 我还记得我仙4帮人走迷宫。。。那厮太没有方向感跟空间感了。。
<NoIE> 仙剑迷宫我怕怕。
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 仙剑一的迷宫才让人发狂呢，尤其是那个女娲墓
<zhangkaixuan> NoIE:兄台劳累了 这可是个大事件啊
<sikao_lfs> 仙剑一的女娲墓多少人进去过？
<alpha080> sikao_lfs: 所以说那厮太差了
<NoIE> zhangkaixuan: 如果水平允许的话，我更愿意向内核提交补丁，可惜水平不够。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我喜欢第一话
<alpha080> 不过升级太无聊了。。。
<sikao_lfs> 为啥差距那么大，人家那个家伙大学就能编内核0.01版。我现在而立之年还不知道怎么写驱动。。。。。。
<alpha080> 不喜欢一直打怪，只喜欢到处闲逛
<zhangkaixuan> NoIE:兄台 要一步步来 估计肯多linuxer的希望都是提交内核补丁 或者开发自己的系统，但是往往连最普通的宣传都做不到
<NoIE> lemonhall: 谢谢。
<NoIE> zhangkaixuan: 谢谢。
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 苗疆有金蚕王。吃到顶
<alpha080> 偶都不知道啥是驱动涅...
<zhangkaixuan> 图形化硬盘分区工具GParted http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gparted-0-8-1/
<alpha080> sikao_lfs: 看看这次有啥彩蛋出来。。
<NoIE> 初步计划：1话写linux、2-4话写Firefox、5话写Mac、6-7话写番茄花园。
<alpha080> 不过要向老婆申请经费鸟，555
<zhangkaixuan> 【强推】硬件温度监控软件 Psensor,支持ubuntu 11.04 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/psensor-0-6-2-8/
<lemonhall> alpha080: 申请啥经费？
<alpha080> 买仙剑五...
<edison0354> NoIE: 你要写撒谎？
<edison0354> NoIE: 你要写啥？
<sikao_lfs> 对了。搞驱动，我也看过编写hello的驱动。。。。。可是感觉没头绪啊，大家写的第一的实用驱动是什么啊？需要那些预备资料？
<NoIE> edison0354: 同人漫画。
<edison0354> NoIE: 额
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 额，类似istat menu的东西啊
<alpha080> lemonhall: 还要跟老婆借用她的本本。。。偶的旧机子铁定跑不动
<edison0354> lemonhall: 原来GNOME SHELL上面的panel留那么多空间就是给大家装扩展用的啊……
<roylez> edison0354: space reserved for shit dumping
<alpha080> 偶要跟mm再次御剑江湖，娃哈哈哈
<Changkinkuo> NoIE:打算写那方面内容的书阿?
<NoIE> Changkinkuo: ？？？不是，只是漫画。
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 如果你现在还能进女娲墓。。。。。。。。。
<Changkinkuo> NOIE:是如何使用呢?还是如何编写?
<alpha080> sikao_lfs: 现在不行了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: Ubuntu11.04比较悲惨的地方就是。。。等Gnome3成熟之后。。。。
<NoIE> Changkinkuo: 惭愧，写的是花边新闻。
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 扩展出来一堆之后。。就悲剧了
<jiero> 花边新闻。。。
<Changkinkuo> 花边新闻?那也不错!
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 一般你是法术打野还是武艺打野？我2种都玩过。
<alpha080> 说实话推广ubuntu11.04不是很合适。。。
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 恩。我感觉还是向新手推荐10.04
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得ubuntu10.4还是不错的.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 坐等1110的GNOME3，应该是3.2了到时候就
<alpha080> sikao_lfs: 我都玩，懒了就修改升级...
<jiero> 10.04 推荐或者，直接换发行版，换其他的
<Changkinkuo> 现在还在用10.04
<sikao_lfs> alpha080: 武艺打野后面打boss非常爽。法术打野必须在塔里偷试练果。
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:恩 最大的亮点是支持unity和gnome3
<alpha080> suse吧。。。中文化最好滴
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得一个系统是要你自己要的习惯才好,不一定要最新的
<alpha080> sikao_lfs: 要是仙剑有一起做任务啥就好了
<edison0354> alpha080: 中文化神马的，都是从l10n.gnome.org拿来的啊
<alpha080> edison0354: sry,kde还是要看suse的
<jiero> 用 linux deepin呃。
<edison0354> alpha080: 无视KDE
<lemonhall> alpha080: 啥？跑啥跑不动
<lemonhall> NoIE: 看上去真实不方便，如果有ZIP包下载就好了。。就用UBUNTU ONE吧
<edison0354> lerosua: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143680.htm   这啥情况……
<Changkinkuo> 以前用windows被各种软件的升级搞得疲惫,换到linux不要被linux的升级给累着.
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 那是你自己决定的。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 哦。。。因为需要经常修改，所以不好打包。。
<alpha080> lemonhall: 仙五跑不动，我的破机子只能跑仙四。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我现在还没有画完。
<jiero> NoIE: 搞什么中？
<appleAA> 怎么能让gnome-terminal启动的时候不显示菜单栏?` 谢谢.
<NoIE> jiero: 漫画。
<alpha080> KOffice办公软件分支Calligra发布了首个测试版本
<jiero> NoIE: 呃。
<alpha080> 不过koffice确实很烂
<jiero> BlueGriffon 发布了一个正式版本到今天都没一个中文新闻呢。
<lerosua> edison0354: 大概是嵌入式部门做的，我也是看新闻才知道。无料可透啊
<alpha080> 玩盘三国杀，休息下
<jiero> 谁玩 Tremulous，现在怎么没人玩了？
<edison0354> lerosua: 额，你们也做嵌入式啊？就汽车，手持这一类的？
<alpha080> 偶可是一个赶潮流的大叔。。。
<lerosua> edison0354: 呃，有这部门，不过俺不了解他们做啥的 :-)
<jiero> 随口问下：镶入式 是不是现在要和 Meego竞争？
 * edison0354 Linus其实是担心敏感瓷所以才将版本号升级到2.8.0的，你们懂的    这句话没懂……
<jiero> 。。。
<lerosua> edison0354: 通俗易懂啊
<edison0354> lerosua: 啥东西的2.8.0？
<lerosua> 君不见python的版本升到 2.6.4就悲剧了吗
<lerosua> edison0354: 内核
<edison0354> lerosua: ……
<wujie> 大家好阿
<edison0354> lerosua: 内核上2.8了？？？！！！！
<wujie> 2.9
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
<lerosua> edison0354: 新闻说linus 不想让内核上 2.6.40 。直接2.8或3.0
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，天朝特色。但是好像内核开发人员中国的不多。按理他不必照顾吧。。。。。。。我较真了。。。。
<lerosua> edison0354: 目前archlinux里内核已经是 2.6.39了
<edison0354> lerosua: 额，没看到这条新闻……哪个网站的？
<wujie> 2.6.40用在ubuntu11.10上额
<edison0354> lerosua: arch真速度……
<wujie> http://www.kernel.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Linux Kernel Archives
<lerosua> edison0354:  http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/24/0125210&from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> lerosua: 这网站的RSS隐藏的好深……
<sikao_lfs> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMwNDU0NDE2.html            仙剑奇侠传梦幻版 —— 试炼窟最底层  女娲遗迹  战五神龙 。
<wujie> 这个是DOS版的
<NeverForever> 公司屏蔽了irc的端口，大家有什么解决方案么？
<edison0354> NeverForever: 7000   7070也ban了？
<NeverForever> edison0354: 不知道呢。。我试下
<NoIE> NeverForever: 用 web 版？
<NeverForever> 用过web版。。现在是用了很复杂的代理方式上来的
<edison0354> NeverForever: 那俩是SSL的……
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 真心不会装Ubuntu，会装的进来教教。非常感谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332622&p=2342681 论坛上各种教程安装方法都是在winxp win vista 前提下。问题是我电脑没系统。除了一个PE以外（U盘），我电脑是空的，什么都没。昨晚下载了一个11.04的ISO，怎么装都不对，wubi.exe，点了也是没反应。实在是心灰 ...
<NeverForever> 唉。。都不行
<NeverForever> 我怎么能知道公司都什么端口可以用呢。。
<wujie> 你矫正了MD5值了没
<Evanescence> wujie: are FreeGate and WuJie ?
<zhangkaixuan> Radeon：为开源驱动引入电源管理功能  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/radeon/
<wujie> 什么鸟语？？
<NeverForever> 有什么方式能让我知道我们都开通了哪些端口么？
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 15 将极大增强系统安全性 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/fedora-15-security-enhancement/
<zhangkaixuan> 红旗Linux转向基于MeeGo 1.2开发 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/redflag-linux-turn-to-meego/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 红旗 Linux 转向基于 MeeGo 1.2 开发 : OSMSG
<roylez> NeverForever: ss
<roylez> NeverForever: netstat -ntlp
<void1> 最近怎么总是有人为了推广osmsg不择手段...
<pityonline> 大家困吗？
<shellex> pityonline: 嗯
<jyfl987> void1: 做事情本来就该这样
<void1> jyfl987: 那你也是不择手段的人之一吧
<jyfl987> void1: 看做什么事 有的事情需要不择手段 有的事情收益小 没那个必要
<void1> jyfl987: 这样啊，也就是说，为了自己的利益，准备不择手段的推广这个网站咯？
<void1> 应该广播一下比较好啊
<jyfl987> void1: 我说要看值不值得
<jyfl987> 话都听不明白 实在是
<tenzu> ？？
<void1> 什么叫值得呢？ 什么和什么比较值得呢
<void1> 普通的网站需要这样推广吗？
<void1> 没有任何关系的网站，会被这么样推广吗
<jyfl987> 那当然要看自己的想法了 同样一个东西 对不同的人价值是不一样的么
<void1> 真恶心!
 * edison0354 http://digifur.com/digimon/bbs/?fromuser=edison0354   大家帮点下，谢了……
<tenzu> 嘛网站？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ofan:
<edison0354> tenzu: 谢谢！
<tenzu> edison0354: 你将来必定精尽人亡在腐女手里
<edison0354> tenzu: 啥意思……
<ofan> edison0354: H站??
<pityonline> shellex 嗯了一声就睡着了……
<NeverForever> 动漫。。
<ofan> edison0354: 跑这里来骗点击...
<pityonline> edison0354: 点了有奖吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 不是骗的
<edison0354> pityonline: 没……
<pityonline> edison0354: 不能吸引大众啊
 * edison0354 谢谢米纳桑！
<NeverForever> edison0354: 是你管理的网站？
<tenzu> edison0354: 动漫看多了，又不能一辈子活在二次元里，最后有共同语言的要么搞基要么找腐女
<edison0354> NeverForever: 没看后面跟着ID啊，显然是点击骗积分的啊……
<pityonline> tenzu: 二次元是啥？
<tenzu> pityonline: 就是漫画
<pityonline> tenzu: 为啥漫画叫二次元
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈哈哈，你说得很好啊 edison0354 估计最后就是死在腐女手里
<tenzu> pityonline: 漫画不是二维的么，平面的，所以也叫二次元。我们是活在三次元里的
<sikao_lfs> 我不同意大家对腐女和宅男的看法。。。。。。其实我把他们理解成网络时代的麻将友。。。。。
<pityonline> tenzu: 原来还有这么一说
 * edison0354 上课去鸟……你们继续……
<NeverForever> edison0354: 骗了积分有啥用么。。
<tenzu> pityonline: 嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: pong
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事没
<tenzu> roylez: 学院发subway的voucher
<roylez> ...
<tenzu> roylez: 可以免费吃一个6"的
<sikao_lfs> 大家可以看看，那些大街小巷里到处的麻将声就知道了。
<roylez> 这算啥好事
<tenzu> roylez: 实在是没啥好事，也就这个算了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 免费坐地铁？
<sikao_lfs> 估计到我们的后代。麻将友搞不好都消失，然后变成宅男宅女。。。。。。
<lemonhall> sikao_lfs: 你太小看麻将到魅力了
<sikao_lfs> lemonhall: 也许。但是我感觉如此。
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • A question about install egg file on ubuntu10.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332632&p=2342777 Hi,Everyone, I have got two egg format files <birdsuite-1.0-py2.5.egg and mpgutils-0.7-py2.5.egg> ,and intended to install on my ubuntu 10.10 platform. Following the instructions googled on the web,the steps as follows: 1>sudo apt-get install python-setuptools then cd to the directory contains ...
<sikao_lfs> 看来未来教育必须预计到宅男宅女的问题。如果引导得法。也许创造价值，减少污染还是非常有意义的。
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 你没见过麻将一条街
<tenzu> lemonhall: subway是个小吃店
<sikao_lfs> 我当初跟着工程队去各个大街小巷布线布光缆的时候。反正走到那个角落都有麻将声。。。。。。麻将文化很发达我清楚。
<ofan> hi
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍥ 
<sikao_lfs> 但是，个人感觉如果把上网费用等等降下来。实际上人固定在一个麻将桌上，还不如到网络上。因为接触面更大。如果上学的时候能把教育引导一下利用网络的知识。非常好。搞不好会出很多人才。
<sikao_lfs> 比如我们同事现在都喜欢网上购物。。。。。。。价格便宜。好几个女同事也没逛街的时间。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 可以免费吃东西？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 越画越象包子
<roylez> sikao_lfs: 我是今年开始玩卡五星麻将的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在反倒觉得不是眼睛难看了, 鼻子是最难看的.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 她有鼻子的吗??????
<tenzu> lemonhall: 免费吃个汉堡
<zhangkaixuan> 下载管理器Steadyflow 0.1.7发布，新增Launcher Quicklist http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/steadyflow-0-1-add-launcher-quicklist/
<blueghost> 张开选????
<blueghost> 现在 irc 也要实名制 的吗
<Changkinkuo> 还是blueghost好
<Changkinkuo> 有想象力
 * samul` 实名是什么
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧，好吃好喝
<lemonhall> Hu_Shubin: 我晕。。又换。。。画呢？
<tenzu> lemonhall: subway的cookie挺好吃
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 正画着呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想问, 是不是没鼻子的
<Changkinkuo> 有人推荐几个国内来源组织的irc频道吗?
<blueghost> Changkinkuo:) 推荐你一个 一夜情的
<Changkinkuo> 开源组织的有吗?
<Changkinkuo> 一夜情现在还不感兴趣
<leizhicheng> 大家下午好～
<jyfl987> : say CR ." hello, world! " CR ; say
<ajq> 大家好，dropbox那个安装包下载不了，用什么办法噢？？？？
<ajq> ;-)或者你们用什么同步呀？
<appleAA> ajq, 为啥下载不了
<ajq> 一点击下载就墙了。。。
<appleAA> ajq, 额. 翻出去下
<tenzu> 去抽方校长，抽到能连为止
<ajq> :-*有没有别的没墙的可用啊？
<alpha080> dcc怎么传啊？
<roylez> tenzu: 方校长最大的失误是上了电视
<appleAA> ajq, 金山 快盘?
<blueghost> Changkinkuo:) 你的目的是什么, 招人???
<ajq> 那个不是没有linux版吗
<appleAA> ajq, ...ubuntu one
<tenzu> roylez: 他暴露了自己
<blueghost> Changkinkuo:) 还是单纯交流开源的心得???
<roylez> tenzu: 丫6个vpn...
<blueghost> Changkinkuo:) 还是什么
<tenzu> roylez: 肯定不是自己掏钱
<Changkinkuo> 不,就是学习
<crose> ajq: 坚果铺子
<ajq> appleAA:  大便能不能用ubuntuone啊
<appleAA> ajq, 啊?
<ajq> crose: 我看看
<iGoogle> 找小白测试软件
<ajq> iGoogle: 是什么软件啊
<iGoogle> osd显示的
<ajq> 不懂。。不当了。。
<iGoogle> 当一次吧
<alpha080> 9494
<iGoogle> 都不勇敢的承认下。
<alpha080> 没关系的
<ajq> O:-)那是干嘛用的都不知呀。。。
<alpha080> 小白是最好的试用品
<iGoogle> osd。。。屏幕上显示的
<ajq> :'(咋测试。。
<iGoogle> 你很适合呢。osd都不知道的。 :D
<alpha080> on screen displa...y
<iGoogle> 给你一个bin，你执行下，说下情况。
<ajq> alpha080: soga
<ajq> 好啊
<alpha080> 估计他不会，。。
<ajq> 在哪里呀
<alpha080> 会用bin文件么？
<ajq> ./bin 呀
<iGoogle> cli会吧
<ajq> 这个会。。。
<iGoogle> 是啊
<ajq> cli是啥。。。
<iGoogle> 我发哪里呢。。。等我想下
<alpha080> 很好，你已经不是一个入门小白了，你是一个高级小白
<crose> 你们诱惑人家呐:P
<ajq> :-D
<alpha080> iGoogle: 网上不用注册的网盘多得是啊。
<ofan> http://linux-mm.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxMM - linux-mm.org Wiki
<iGoogle> alpha080: 给一个
<crose> ofan: ……
<crose> ofan: mm = Memory Management= =！
<ofan> crose: 你中招了..
<ajq> :-D我以为美女。。
<alpha080> iGoogle: fileupper.com
<crose> ofan: :'(
<roylez> tenzu: 这个看过没  http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4e40d08d0100rx91.html
<jyfl987> 其实是秘密
<jyfl987> 讲一些tips而已
<iGoogle> ftp咋也要密码了。nnnd
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不画了, 画的象个大妈
<alpha080> 反证挺多的，自己google去
<ajq> igoogle，汗啊，qq邮箱发我哦。。。你不用qq邮箱的啊？
<tenzu> roylez: 这事儿倒是知道，评论没看过
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你看你，不用扣扣邮箱，out了吧
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。突然发现，匿名ftp都灭了。
<ajq> :'(。。。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 这年头谁没事干开匿名ftp啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 奥特曼之神，你为啥没在电影里出现
<shellex> iGoogle: 当然要用现代化文件分享方式阿
<tenzu> iGoogle: 要用扣扣传送文件，还有断点续传功能哦
<iGoogle> ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/ 啊
<iGoogle> upload tmp还是匿名的
<roylez> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110522/202080.html
<iGoogle> 你们这些out家伙
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这儿能登录啊
 * microcai 今天还有人给我讨论 cocoral 和阿童木的问题么？
<jyfl987> 你们有谁是用命令行打印的？
<iGoogle> lp
<iGoogle> 阿度拉屎。 microcai
<alpha080> cmus
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: > lp?
<ajq> iGoogle: 你这软件好帅呀
<ajq> 没报什么错误，你要我报告啥？？
<tenzu> roylez: 悔恨自己语文没学好
<ajq> 正常运行了。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你可活了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩...喝水去吧，没法干活
<iGoogle> ajq: 看那边，多试试几次位置
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ok
 * MeaCulpa 语文极差
 * MeaCulpa 高考不及格
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个可以打印html pdf这种么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我语文十分好 高考还是砸了 额
<blueghost> #gtk 的人比不上 #qt 啊
<blueghost> #gtk才8个
<alpha080> 偶高考语文作文不及格。。。前面我90拿了87啊，郁闷
<alpha080> 当年想杀人的冲动都有了
<oooo> 这个房间里面没有人吗，为神马我的empathy就显示出来2个
<samul`> 有qt-cn吗？
<blueghost> oooo:) 除了你显示的俩以外都是 鬼
<blueghost> 有
<blueghost> samul:) 我建的
<blueghost> #qtcn
<samul> 哦？这个还真有？
<blueghost> samul:) 我建的, 你去看看
<samul> 被你骗了
<szsloss> alpha080: 那后来干嘛去了？？
<blueghost> samul:) #qtcn
<oooo> http://imagebin.org/154762
<samul> 还不如#qt-cn，人多一个
<blueghost> hahahahahaha
<blueghost> 哈哈哈
<samul> 应该#qt-zh
<blueghost> 哈哈哈
<oooo> 你们看看这个诡异的图片
<blueghost> 终于有机会替人了
<blueghost> samul:) 那个是我建的,没人来的
<blueghost> 踢人真爽
<samul> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/copyleftlicenses.html
<samul> 这个好像讨论的很平庸
<samul> 娘的，要是我指导都不至于写这点东西
<^k^> ⇪ title: 各种 Copyleft 协议 — LinuxTOY
 * microcai atlas ?
 * oooo 很郁闷，没法使用tab键了
<OT_iux> @@？
<blueghost> 柠檬走了???
<OT_iux> @@？
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 本来有子窗口时，父窗口不能点击，可WINE后，能点到当前窗口了，可子窗口。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332641&p=2342894 父窗口点到当前窗口后，子窗口不见了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 03102408 — 2011-05-24 14:55
<OT_iux> 热爱踢人的布鲁狗斯特下午早
<OT_iux> 布鲁狗斯特来我那片的irc服务器吧，那边奇怪的闲聊人士也比较多，讨论范围不限于linux，恩，而且大家都有op
<oooo> OT_iux：你有服务器？
<OT_iux> 不是我的服务器……
<OT_iux> 是 moo 和 palo他们搭的
<OT_iux> irc://irc2.eastgame.org:6668/#新兵训练营
<oooo> OT_iux：至今还是觉得搭建服务器是个神圣的东西
<OT_iux> 恩··，同感
<microcai> OT_iux: 为何编码是GBK ！！！
<palomino|working> 跟我没关系... , OT_iux
<OT_iux> microcai: 你进的端口问题
<metbsd> 你随便安装一个Linux就已经安装了x 服务器，ssh服务器， inetd服务器
<OT_iux> microcai: 进 6668 的端口就是utf-8了
<OT_iux> microcai: 6667的端口是GBK的……
<microcai> OT_iux: 明白
<OT_iux> palomino|working: 騳早……为啥跟你没关系呢
<microcai> OT_iux: 这个设置不错！
<microcai> OT_iux:  freenode 怎么就不学着点
<microcai> OT_iux:  give me op
<microcai> OT_iux: 你说有 OP 我才去的
<oooo> op有毛用啊
<palomino|working> tlf这边服务器以前是orc老爷和lz的 , OT_iux
<palomino|working> wel也出了一个
<palomino|working> 我nothing...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 命令行到底怎么打印html和pdf阿
<OT_iux> microcai: 去 #新兵训练营 吧
<microcai> OT_iux: 一样没 op
<OT_iux> 发了@@
<microcai> OT_iux: !!!
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> palomino|working: 喔，园林如此
<OT_iux> s/园林/原来/g
<microcai> 当是过过  op 的瘾了
<OT_iux> 欢迎常来，恩
 * OT_iux = 欧剃
<microcai> OT_iux: 不错
<microcai> OT_iux: 不过，干嘛非要和 freenode 抢生意
<NeverForever> 很纠结的再次登录上来了。。
<oooo> sunpinyin打错的词组怎么删除？
<OT_iux> 没抢生意啊，那边是那边的一撮人
<OT_iux> 这边是这边的一陀人
<NeverForever> CCproxy有人用过的么？
<oooo> OT被弄回来了
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> oooo不知道怎么删除，我都是把对的重新打两三遍……
<oooo> 。。。这样也行
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<oooo> 对了，为什么我的empathy里面输入/quit，就显示未知命令呢？
<jiero> oooo: Empathy的IRC几乎不能用命令。
<OT_iux> 退频道是 /part 吧
<OT_iux> 退软件似乎是 /exit 么？
<oooo> 这个很郁闷的，empathy里面就两个命令，一个/help，一个/clear
<OT_iux> =。=
<oooo> 都不行
<OT_iux> 菜菜博士出现了
<oooo> 哈哈
<microcai> ?
<microcai> 换 weechat 登录， kill 了 pidgin
<OT_iux> 喔··
<OT_iux> weechat 好玩么
<microcai> OT_iux:  yes
<microcai> OT_iux:  命令行的
<OT_iux> 命令行的我只用过 irssi...
<OT_iux> 有PPA么
<OT_iux> 我装个看看
<NeverForever> 为了上irc努力努力再努力~~
<microcai> OT_iux: emerge weechat .......
<OT_iux> @@。
<OT_iux> NeverForever: 辛苦了……
<OT_iux> microcai: 额…… 不懂= =。
<microcai> OT_iux:  ... we use gentooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Changkinkuo> ubutun中Tab+alt 总是把一打开的程序不显示,而只显示选中的那一个,放开按键之后才现实所有的打开的窗口
<OT_iux> >_<
<OT_iux> i'm using Ubuntu....
<szsloss> ​‬
<szsloss> ‎
<Changkinkuo> 请问入和设置成想wnidons那样的体验呢?
<oooo> Chang：都是啊
<microcai> Changkinkuo:  reboot, select windows, enter
<oooo> windows是怎么做alt+tab的？
<microcai> oooo:  DefWindowProc
<oooo> 是什么？
<OT_iux> Changkinkuo： 你的系统支持Compiz么？支持的话，开启那个应用程序切换条看看
<microcai> oooo:  默认的窗口处理函数，是在那里处理 alt + TAB 的
<Changkinkuo> 我的意思是不要把打开的窗口在按着alt +tab的时候不要看不见,而是弹出一个选项窗口
 * microcai http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ3NQ  2.6 内核要over了
<xiangfu> oooo I am using "Command" + j/k for switch windows :)
<NeverForever> 目前解决方式只有一个。。
<iGoogle> Changkinkuo: 使用ccsm里面的缩放吧。
<Changkinkuo> ccsm有缩放
<iGoogle> 那还按键干嘛。使用屏幕角触发
<mike-w> 用什么命令把文件内容复制到剪贴板？
<jiero>        Canonical Ltd 做了 zeitgeist-sharp还不错。
<microcai> mike-w:  中键
<mike-w> vim里的文本全复制呢？
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 谁把Ubuntu软件中心截图一张——谈谈那里面的收费游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332645&p=2342941 谈谈那里面的收费游戏 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-05-24 15:38
<blueghost> microcai:) 中午有个 你的同党, 找人 做 tinygettext的动动
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 现在的小孩一点家教都没有的吗
<blueghost> 我的猫被打了
<xiangfu> me
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 和 microcai 说, 他也是 c 党
<xiangfu> microcai, just think it's a good project, tiny gettext.
<blueghost> 对动物一点同情心都没的吗
<blueghost> 现在的人都怎么了
<oooo> fedora 15什么时候出来？
<xiangfu> microcai, just worry about the speeds of tinygettext :)
<xiangfu> microcai, maybe it's not fast then hash table. :) since I only want three languages. not all i18n. :)
<jiero> 。。。同情动物干嘛。。。
<xiangfu> oooo: join #fidora channel :)
<blueghost> jiero:) 也对, 中国人对同类都没了 同情心了
<microcai> xiangfu:  meaningless .
<jiero> 要是同情的话人生有时候就太悲哀了。。
<appleAA> oooo, 貌似是28号
<xiangfu> microcai, what you mean ? meaningless? tinygettext? or hash-table?
<blueghost> jiero:) 但明显就是有人养的, 也下得了手???
<oooo> 论坛有人发贴说今天呢
<microcai> xiangfu:  你要是真的做 tinygettext ... 和 gettext 比有什么优势？
<blueghost> jiero:) 猫脖子还围着 铃铛, 找回来的时候,铃铛也没了
<appleAA> oooo, 额. 好吧.
<appleAA> 明天
<xiangfu> microcai, as long as you only have 4m space for your system :)
<appleAA> oooo, 官网上有倒计时
<oooo> 。。。
<appleAA> oooo, fedoraproject.org
<xiangfu> for now our system is only 1.8 MB :) but gettext source code is 24MB :)
<oooo> 明天了
<microcai> xiangfu: then don't use nls
<oooo> 明天我就回家了
<oooo> 只能先下载回去再装了
<xiangfu> microcai, we have to. include, English, German, French
<blueghost> jiero:) 中午有俩小孩在 赶猫, 开始我在楼上,没认到那俩小孩. 出去找了一中午, 没找到, 找回来了, 却连路 也走不稳了
<microcai> xiangfu:  then enlarge ram.
<blueghost> 先不说流浪猫吧, 家养的, 都敢去 打
<blueghost> 他们没家教的吗
<blueghost> 中国的新一代都这样了, 还有什么希望
<microcai> xiangfu:  4M ram can't even run glibc
<blueghost> 难怪会出 药家三金 那家伙了
<xiangfu> microcai, no glibc.
<xiangfu> microcai, we are using RTEMS. only C. :)
<oooo> blueghost: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 猫
<blueghost> 谁说药杀人没一点理由, 现在这样的小孩, 对生命不尊重 不正常的吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网速不错
<oooo> blueghost: 存在即合理
<blueghost> 小孩都要 什么 都比别人 厉害. 却对 道德一点都不管不顾
<oooo> blueghost: 不过还是挺同情猫的
<microcai> xiangfu:  if your running only C , and only support 3 languages, then hard code language test.
<leizhicheng> 有木有人在？小弟请教 个问题。。怎么让一个文件目录具有 ROOT权限？
<blueghost> oooo:) 就你这句话, 药杀人还会再来一次
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/5RIk.png
<microcai> xiangfu: use #ifdef zh_CN ... something like this.
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<oooo> blueghost: 我认错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，抓紧干活
<tenzu> leizhicheng: 没理解错的话你应该用chown命令
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看我那图...
<leizhicheng> 谢谢。。
<xiangfu> microcai, no way. have to switch them at run time, that is why I said, hash-table
<blueghost> oooo:) 等那些小孩 放学 了, 我去 看谁 打的猫. 也让他尝尝被打的自慰
<blueghost> oooo:) 等那些小孩 放学 了, 我去 看谁 打的猫. 也让他尝尝被打的滋味
<microcai> xiangfu:  if you have to switch @run time , re-exec
<oooo> blueghost: 这个，有作用么
<zhangkaixuan> 吼吼吼  呼叫呼叫 使用banshee播放器的同学请注意 使用banshee播放器的同学请注意
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你家的猫？
<blueghost> oooo:) 然后带他去见家长, 问他的家长 有没有家教的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 是
<leizhicheng> 就是让文件夹的所有者变成ROOT
<xiangfu> microcai, if no one think tinygettext is good. I will just implement the hash-table :)
<microcai> xiangfu:  excute another file, some thing like foo-zh_CN, foo-en_US
<leizhicheng> 不是自己名字的那种
<oooo> blueghost: 自己善待动物
<blueghost> oooo:) 没家教, 我帮他教
<zhangkaixuan> 豆瓣电台 for banshee插件发布 请立即试用 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/douban-for-banshee-plugin/
<MaskRay> 可爱的猫……
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你的财物，你自己看好啊，那些小孩...你能怎样
<oooo> blueghost: 你猜那个家长会怎么说
<tenzu> blueghost: 这样的小孩就是因为没家教啊
<leizhicheng> You don't have permission to access /Discuz_X2_SC_UTF8/upload/install/index.php on this server.
<oooo> blueghost: 他会说，不就一只猫吗，打了咋的，大不了赔你。。。。
<blueghost> oooo:) 就为了 猫脖子 的铃铛,就可以打猫.只为了拿铃铛??
<oooo> blueghost: 估计会这么说
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * microcai 怎么能说没有家教？！ 是没有党教！懂不？ 党教 ？~
<oooo> 直接教训孩子就是，没必要和家长理论
<blueghost> oooo:) 我跟他说, 你小孩最终会被打
<xiangfu> microcai :) no exec we are using RTEMS.
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你总不能烙一个你的mark在猫身上
<xiangfu> microcai, ok. I will implentment my hash-table :), thanks
<blueghost> oooo:) 我让家长知道他,和他儿子一点家教都没
<MeaCulpa> 能追少猫的人，也是dex 14+ 了
<microcai> xiangfu: . why you have to do hash table ?
<xiangfu> only 4MB for system. like I said, 1.8*3 = 5.4MB :)
<blueghost> oooo:) 有妈生,没娘教
<oooo> blueghost: 这样的孩子，一定和家长一样
<xiangfu> microcai, for fast :)
<microcai> xiangfu:  Just  strang table is enough
<jiero> 追猫。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/05/24/cold-flare-jewelry.html
<microcai> xiangfu:  give me your email
<microcai> xiangfu:  I'll explain how to do it ,will real low cost
<xiangfu> xiangfu@sharism.cc
<blueghost> 先不说 流浪猫, 一看就是 有主的
<xiangfu> microcai, thanks.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网慢了，打不开了
<blueghost> 中国开始沉沦了
<xiangfu> microcai, very thanks. waiting your email
<oooo> 哈哈，很高兴知道你这么喜欢动物
<MeaCulpa> 猫nb，那么多年还没被驯化
<blueghost> 也不要对 什么 药杀人, 李刚 什么的, 义愤填膺 了. 中国就这样了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你的猫挂铃铛的？
<oooo> 我后天就回到天朝了
<oooo> 你们不要这么说天朝啊
<H4ever2012> 各位好
<oooo> H4ever2012: 你好
<H4ever2012> 请教个关于github的问题
<appleAA> oooo, 别回来了.`
<oooo> appleAA: 回家是一定要的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 对啊. 就是怕万一走出去了, 还可以 靠铃铛 知道他在哪. 二来让别人知道这是有主的
<appleAA> oooo, 呵呵.` 开玩笑. ` 欢迎回来.`
<oooo> appleAA: 哈哈
<xiangfu> microcai, give you a little example: https://github.com/milkymist/flickernoise/blob/master/src/cp.c#L278
<oooo> 希望一切都还好
<H4ever2012> 我设置发子 public key，但是执行: ssh git@github.com 时提示： PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<iGoogle> oooo: 你可以游泳回来
<blueghost> 当初养猫,就是为了让儿子知道 尊重 生命
<xiangfu> microcai, there is 'Performance' in English in that label
<oooo> iGoogle: 这个，我不会游泳的
<iGoogle> blueghost: 那是你的财产。你要斗争的
<blueghost> 原先养过 俩只小鸟,因为 照顾不周, 先后死了
<samul> blueghost: 不怕寄生虫之类的问题？
<xiangfu> want will want switch all things like that to German, French, in runnign time.
<blueghost> 看见儿子 有点 没什么感觉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: busybox 实现一切？
<xiangfu> microcai, there are a lot in that cp.c file.
<oooo> blueghost: 你也去打他们家的猫，。。。
<oooo> blueghost: 开玩笑的
<blueghost> 我还专门带他 将小鸟埋在 公园一角. 现在还去看那小鸟
<xiangfu> microcai: for example: https://github.com/milkymist/flickernoise/blob/master/src/cp.c#L392
<oooo> blueghost: 你儿子多大了
<iGoogle> blueghost: 。。不至于这样吧。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 不错，你在什么城市，还能让孩子保持这样的童心
<iGoogle> 埋鸟
<iGoogle> 还瞻仰
<MaskRay> 遗容……
<iGoogle> lol
 * MeaCulpa 只能教孩子自我保护，那些动物可以吃，怎么吃...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这死家伙
<oooo> iGoogle: 我有只小狗被人药死了，我一个人走了很远，把他埋了
<blueghost> 后来觉得 儿子 太麻木了. 所以 买了俩猫给他养. 告诉他 买了猫,就要好好照顾他们. 每天我儿子都 喂它们, 抱它们
<iGoogle> 埋是可以啊。只是还带小孩经常去看。没必要
<blueghost> 天冷是, 公猫还 钻 被窝和儿子睡
<oooo> iGoogle: 是的
<iGoogle> 公猫
 * MeaCulpa 曾经有中国日本小孩子在内蒙古夏令营，草原上散步了不少鸟蛋，日本孩子把鸟蛋仔细呵护起来，放箱子里孵化；中国孩子则有人用脚踩蛋玩，则有人水煮蛋
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不是经常去看, 每次去公园玩, 都顺便 去看望而已
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那个，有寄生虫啊
<oooo> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> linux下使用开源显卡驱动的同学请注意，2.6.35内核引入的电源管理功能  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/radeon/
<chendy> A 卡？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 有俩猫, 公猫 比较不怕人. 母猫怕人. 不过后来一猫在 被面睡,一猫撰被窝
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:)
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我老婆怀孕后把自己的宠物狗送走了，还做了弓形虫检查
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你还这么细心的。(*^__^*)
<oooo> blueghost: 哈哈，我原来的白色母猫喜欢钻被窝
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 母猫现在生了,四个小猫, 儿子每天起床 还去看呢
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 不是我们不爱动物，动物实在是奢侈品，条件不允许
<Cherrot> 为什么要把狗送走呢，暂时寄养在别处也好啊，狗对主人的感情是很深的
<iGoogle> 他自己的宠物要出生了啊。怕竞争
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: Her Majesty之前一条狗可是猎狐梗，后来听人家说给猎狐梗生活在<200平米的环境下，就是折磨，所以送向下了
<blueghost> 就为了能 让儿子知道 陪伴自己的动物 的 感情. 让他会对自己以外的人和动物 有点 奉献的精神
<samul> zhangkaixuan: osmsg宣传员？
<MeaCulpa> 人类可以忍受的东西，对动物可是折磨
<MeaCulpa> 猫还可以忍，狗，一出生就是折磨，就是受苦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 天朝养人也是作孽
<zhangkaixuan> samul:osmsg.com 我搭建的......
<MeaCulpa> 西方有Druid教团专门杀宠物狗的，因为他们认为狗在受罪
<microcai> xiangfu:  check it.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞不好是杀了以后运到韩国
<MeaCulpa> 选择性育种几千年出来的杯具，早结束早好
<blueghost> 儿子,每次去玩, 总嚷着和别人去玩. 别的小孩 没好处都不来. 去哪玩 都想不到儿子. 晚上就一窝蜂 到我家 玩电脑
<blueghost> 现在 我啥都不让它们来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 让大师替它们开光
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你儿子多大...
<blueghost> 现在的小孩那么自私的吗
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 6岁
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 高！ 猜火车看过么，最后有一个主角干猫，死于猫的寄生虫
<roylez> blueghost: ...
<iGoogle> 家长影响的。 blueghost
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 教育他成为领导者，铁腕！
<oooo> blueghost: （*^__^*)
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 5岁 的儿子就知道 和别人分享. 其他小孩 没好处都不来
<iGoogle> 养东西的，成啥领导哦
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 小孩什么都会让给别人
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 你准备何时送他出国？
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 除非你是在培养小老外，否则这样要吃亏的
<xiangfu> microcai, thanks. got it. I will try it in cp.c :)
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 男孩子要有强大的心灵和身体
<roylez> iGoogle: http://allthingsordinary.se/images/original/373__Squirrel_launcher.gif?1255028918
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我现在住的小区，如果儿子将来像这样，早被拐卖了，后果不堪设想
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 要把怀疑深深的植入他的心灵，而不是信任
<iGoogle> 读书是必要的。 blueghost 这样教育的，能读书
<roylez> palomino|working: http://allthingsordinary.se/images/original/390__390.gif?1255071555
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你那方向不同
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 除非你住的是好地方，治安好
<microcai> iGoogle: 读土匪的书还不如不读
<oooo> blueghost: Meacuilpa 一个是人母，一个是人父，哈哈
<blueghost> 有次带俩小孩去玩游乐机. 有一条一条的奖励的那种. 第一次 玩完了, 就给了 那奖励给儿子, 第二次玩完,应该就是儿子的了, 没等 那奖励拿出来, 那小孩就等着了, 拿着就跑.
<blueghost> 错了
<iGoogle> microcai: 你的c也是土匪的？
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那个小孩爹妈教育的很好
<microcai> iGoogle: 是啊，所以一直找不到工作。
<blueghost> 第一次就分给了 那小孩, 第二次该是儿子的, 那小孩就抢过去. 叫他拿回来也不肯.
<iGoogle> 俄。没工作啊。难怪是愤青。
<blueghost> 好像什么都该是他的
<iGoogle> 一旦工作，就变了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.jiongus.com/home/attachment/201105/23/69666_1306158302S191.jpg
<samul> zhangkaixuan: xixi，我有订阅
<blueghost> 有机会 我就得 出国,要不想自己开小店
 * MeaCulpa 小时候老师问，有一串葡萄，先吃酸的，还是先吃甜得？ 正确答案是，对其他孩子说，先吃酸的，甜得葡萄会更甜；然后顺手去抢别人孩子的甜葡萄
<microcai> iGoogle:  ? 愤青是爱国主义，我不爱国的。
 * MeaCulpa 美国人就是这样成功的
<blueghost> 现在打算开个咖啡店
<iGoogle> blueghost: 这经常碰到。别强求改变
<iGoogle> microcai: 胡说
<zhangkaixuan> samul:嘿嘿 感谢感谢 同学有时间了多去留言吐槽 我哪里欢迎发水
<MeaCulpa> 卖蓝山！
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 咖啡要卖的贵，越贵越好
<microcai> iGoogle: 哪个愤青不爱国？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 西部文化
<iGoogle> microcai: 2个没关系的。别扯一起。
<blueghost> 咖啡店, 加小图书馆. 让人在那 有个 逃避显示的 一角
<microcai> iGoogle: 恩，别把爱国主义屎盆子往我身上扣。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<iGoogle> 都是你自己戴的啊。 lol
<blueghost> 在咖啡店里, 看书, 喝咖啡, 送小点心. 让人在一个时间的时候沉浸在书中, 暂时忘记 所有繁杂的事情
<iGoogle> 仁者。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去掉一个文件的最后n行，怎么搞。能一次遍历搞定么？ Perl, grep, sed, awk
<iGoogle> 不是当领导的料。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 能
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 说说看，有没有简单的搞法
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 使用 trancate
<blueghost> 在 靠街的一边, 落地窗. 隔音, 外面的纷纷扰扰, 里面 安静 的一个对比
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦？有这个命令，good
<iGoogle> 黛玉。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 遍历一遍，记录要 trancate 的位置。到文件结尾 trancate 一下。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 貌似从后面往前遍历应该可以吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: trucate是弄size的嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你觉得truncate自己不会做遍历？
<MaskRay> ghc -e 'interact$unlines.reverse.drop 3.reverse.lines'
<iGoogle> 反向切换2次就是。 MeaCulpa
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  no
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，linux kernel有反向读文件的接口？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 先wc，然后再sed行不？
<iGoogle> . 怎么没有。
<microcai> iGoogle: 有也没用。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是两遍了，wc算一遍
<iGoogle> microcai: 胡说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 假设文件无限大....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: awk，放数组，没别的辙了吧
<microcai> iGoogle:  内核真的有倒读的？
<iGoogle> 文本反向，切掉一段
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 而且sed太慢
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那个爹妈 教育的好?? 应该不是他的靠抢????
<MaskRay> tac | tail -n +3 | tac
<MeaCulpa> roylez: awk 数组，内存消耗题啊大了
<iGoogle> 内核？傻了吧。说cli
<MeaCulpa> en, tac 比较给力...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 这样的小孩以后就不会遇到象他这样的另一个小孩???
<microcai> iGoogle: 你自己说的。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 会，只要有自己的特点，不一定要最强
<iGoogle> 那句说的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你文件多大阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有几百M就两遍好了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如果一个命令算遍历一次，你这个是没法实现的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他有什么特点.
<iGoogle> 你看这就不会shell
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 自己写个工具好了
<alpha080> blueghost: 儿子不错。。。来，算我们家备胎
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在没这个需求，在之前的之前的单位，全上海信用卡你说多大
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我可以遍历一次。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他啥特点都没, 就会欺负原意和他分享的儿子的东西
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他啥特点都没, 就会欺负原意和他分享的儿子
<MeaCulpa> microcai: en...这不是，找简单的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....牛
<alpha080> blueghost: 送我们家当童养男不？
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 那是人家爹妈教的好
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 除了我儿子, 没一个人 原意和他分享.
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 早点送儿子出国吧
<roylez> microcai: 你说来看看
<microcai> roy
<alpha080> blueghost: 那就让你儿子少跟他玩，小心染上不好的习惯
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 你有没想过, 他敢 抢我儿子的东西, 不就是因为别人总拿他的东西吗
<iGoogle> 这都说啥了。 blueghost 估计已经是抑郁症的人了。
<alpha080> 少一个坏朋友总是好的，小孩子也一样
<microcai> roylez: ??? 说过了啊，记录倒数第十行所在的位置，到底了 trancate 一下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有没有类似look-ahead的方法，比如awk里面判断NR+N的时候的情况,然后再fallback
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他不就是因为没人给他欺负就欺负我儿子吗. 不就是因为他总被人欺负吗
 * microcai /ignore blueghost
<blueghost> ....
<MaskRay> sed 可以，保存 n 行
<MeaCulpa> sed 太猛了，开销太大
<alpha080> blueghost: MeaCulpa：呃，我明白了，bluehost的儿子是食物链的底层...
<roylez> microcai: 还是2次
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你要用 shell 还嫌开销，有这样的么？！
<blueghost> 在中国,原意分享的人, 都会被欺负吗?
<microcai> roylez: 一次
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这要求，已经是瞎搞了。都假定无限大了。没意义了
<MeaCulpa> 别的不知道反正 gnu sed 和 hpux 的sed没法干活，我以前的经验
<microcai> roylez: 一个循环。一 read 到底。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就是很大的意思嘛
 * iGoogle bs 搞无意义的讨论
<blueghost> 是不是因为没一点底线, 开源在中国发展不起来???
<microcai> blueghost:  yes.
<roylez> microcai: 你文件指针走了几遍，自己想想
<MaskRay> microcai: microcai 那种可以省内存
<blueghost> 中国没有分享的概念???
<microcai> roylez:  但是都是向前走的啊！
<microcai> roylez: 没倒过来，就是一次前叙遍历
<MaskRay> 读一遍找到倒数第 n 行的开头位置，然后重新读这个文件
<microcai> MaskRay:  no
<blueghost> 我也得教儿子, 要欺负比他弱小的人? 对比他强的人 唯唯诺诺??
<microcai> MaskRay:  trancate() system call
<blueghost> 也得教他如果喜欢 猫脖子 的铃铛,也可以 打猫取铃铛???
<microcai> blueghost: 你可以不可以闭嘴啊！
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • amuled 似乎比amule慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332649&p=2343008 下载慢，我反复切换两种方式比较， 得出的结论。 统计信息: 发表于 由 feilongsky — 2011-05-24 16:24
<MaskRay> 这样酒抓不了老鼠了……
<blueghost> microcai:) 你忽略我就行
<microcai> blueghost: 干扰到我们的技术讨论了
<blueghost> 好吧
 * MeaCulpa 不知道tac怎么实现的，只要比先wc -l一把快的，都好，grep没法搞？
 * microcai 呀呀，感觉怪对不起 blueghost  的
<blueghost> 那好吧, 有什么 频道是可以 骂共产党的
<microcai> blueghost:  这里。
<MaskRay> sed 很难做，因为很难写循环，要用正则模拟
<blueghost> 不在这里骂
<microcai> blueghost:  go #windows-cn
<blueghost> 学好英文, 去国外频道, 去骂
<alpha080> 你可以去#sex开骂
<blueghost> microcai:) 去那, 我得骂 microsorft 了
 * MeaCulpa 现在找个测试文件都难，唉
<microcai> blueghost:  go #gcd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: tac 是coreutils, aix也有，不错，给力
<blueghost> microcai:) 怎么去 #democracy 回去到 ##unavailable
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  发现 awk 可以做到，一次遍历.
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  纯 bash 脚本也可以做到。
<blueghost> a
<blueghost> 啊
<blueghost> 啊
<microcai> blueghost:  go #windows-cn
<blueghost> #democracy 要被邀请才能进去
<microcai> blueghost: topic 都给你改好了
<alpha080> 汗...
<microcai> blueghost:  go #democracy-cn
<lainme> 竟然还要invite
<blueghost> microcai:) 我要有人的
<microcai> blueghost: 我在啊！
<MaskRay> microcai: 一次遍历的要浪费大量空间
<microcai> MaskRay:  nop
<MeaCulpa> microcai: awk 写的复杂一点是可以做到的，你怎么做？ 硬设NR=NR+N?
<microcai> MaskRay: 我给你写个 bash 脚本看看
<MaskRay> microcai: 遍历前你不能知道行数，不知道行数你不知道什么时候停止输出
<MaskRay> microcai: 你只能把每行都存到内存里
<microcai> MaskRay: no
<microcai> MaskRay: 不需要
<MaskRay> microcai: 不可能的
<MaskRay> microcai: 每个字符最多只允许读一次的情况下是做不到的
<microcai> MaskRay: 做的到
<MaskRay> microcai: 我觉得一次遍历找到倒数n行的位置再遍历一次最好了
<microcai> MaskRay:  no need to do that
<microcai> MaskRay: 你别着急啊！
<microcai> MaskRay: 我在写
<MaskRay> microcai: 内存占用不能大于等于文件大小
<MaskRay> 用 awk 时间、内存开销可能比 tac | tail -n +x | tac 还大
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. 纯 bash
<microcai> MaskRay: 没有用任何 bash 以外的东西
<MaskRay> microcai: ...
<blueghost> microcai:) 我半夜再过来骂,可以吗???
<blueghost> microcai:) 我弄好我的项目, 然后拼命去吗
<blueghost> 我现在项目的目标,就是只有一个, 拼命骂
<blueghost> 拼命骂中国. 中国的小孩, 中国的政党, 中国的一切
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 暂时半夜去骂了
<blueghost> 88
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86334
<microcai> blueghost:  去吧。
<microcai> MaskRay: 看到了吧？
<microcai> MaskRay:  pure bash
<blueghost> microcai:) 我去 #edem 用英文骂
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86335
<microcai> blueghost:  ?
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ...
<microcai> blueghost: 去吧。
<MaskRay> microcai: 两次遍历呀，你用了 truncate 了
<microcai> blueghost: 去 twitter 骂
<blueghost> 貌似, 走错地方骂了. 网上找的, 以为是 与民主有关的
<microcai> MaskRay:  .... 如果是 C ， 就一次了啊 ！
<blueghost> microcai:) 好吧
<MaskRay> microcai: C 也做不到
<microcai> MaskRay: MaskRay  ?
<MaskRay> microcai: 内存占用不能大于等于文件大小，又要一次遍历是做不到的
<microcai> MaskRay: 不可能。
<microcai> MaskRay: 我是读一行就 discard 一行的
<microcai> MaskRay: 内存占用最多就是最长的那行
<microcai> MaskRay: ftrancate 就是移动文件指针，没有遍历。
<microcai> MaskRay:  s/ftrancate/truncate/g
<MaskRay> microcai: 我知道，用栈存每行的长度，然后丢弃最后n个元素，
<MaskRay> microcai: ftruncate 也是遍历的
<microcai> MaskRay: 没
<Kandu> 討論什麼有趣問題呢？
<microcai> MaskRay: 看到 stack_shift 了没？
<microcai> MaskRay: 栈里只有 最后N 行的长度
<MaskRay> microcai: 我是认为 truncate 也算遍历的，所以才有“内存占用不能大于等于文件大小，无法做到一次遍历”
<lotutu> vim 中help append能看到insert有个和append方向相反的插入功能，可是怎么用不了
<lotutu> 提示insert的参数必须是list
<microcai> MaskRay:  truncate 没有遍历，直接把那个 size 调用 ftruncate system call , 没有遍历。
<blueghost> 惨了, 我的twitter实名了
<MaskRay> microcai: 我错了，truncate 不能算遍历
<microcai> MaskRay: 那能实现不？
<MaskRay> microcai: 能的
<blueghost> microcai:) 你也有twitter????
<blueghost> jy1984 也有????
<microcai> blueghost:  有
<microcai> blueghost:  twitter 就是我这个 nick
<blueghost> microcai:) 看到了
<blueghost> microcai:) 我开骂了. 用中文可以的吗
<MaskRay> 我之前想的是用长为n的数组存当前行及之前n-1行的长度，到最后一行时计算倒数n行的位置，然后 truncate
<MaskRay> 好处是可以用 i%n 的方式，不需要 rotate 那个数组
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 那万一有 1G 行呢？ 数组太大了。
<microcai> blueghost: 可以
<microcai> blueghost: 你骂了我 fllow
<microcai> blueghost:  follow
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 你们在干嘛
<MaskRay> microcai: 没有其他更有效的方法了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 开骂
<blueghost> microcai:) 没骂你啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 因为遍历前连文件行数都不知道，这样子空间最多是O(n)
<microcai> blueghost: 你骂 GCD ， 我 re-twitte
<microcai> MaskRay: 我的算法空间是  O(要求的N)
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. 好吧，我也不怎么会用 O ....
<microcai> MaskRay: 我说的是，O1
<MaskRay> microcai: 有几点要注意的地方，那个不能算 stack，应该叫 queue 更合适，如果每行都 rotate 栈是很浪费时间的
<MaskRay> microcai: 根据当前行号 i，直接定位到数组的 i%N 比较好
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 没办法， bash 没有好的数据结构
 * microcai 受不了了，一定要给 NVIDIA 提交bug 了
<MaskRay> microcai: bash 有数组的吧
 * microcai 用了 gnome-shell, gnome-terminal 的 redraw 就有问题。老是出现没刷新现象
<microcai> MaskRay: 用的就是数组模拟的 stack
<MaskRay> microcai: 比如N=3，一开始 a=(0 0 0)，假设文件每行的行数分别是 5 2 4 4 2 5，第一步：a[1%3]<-5，a=(0 5 0) 第二步：a[2%3]<-2，a=(0 5 2)，第三步：a[3%3]<-4，a=(4 5 2)
<blueghost> 没人 floower 就不能开骂的吗
<MaskRay> 第四步：a[4%3]<-4，a=(4 4 2)；第五步：a[5%3]<=2，a=(4 4 2)
<microcai> The reference number for your submission is '110524-000009'.
<microcai> 报告了 bug 了
<MaskRay> 最后 a 数组的元素都加起来就是要从末尾往前的位置
<MeaCulpa> .....
<MeaCulpa> bash比两遍遍历还慢，我怀疑
<microcai> MaskRay: 我的方法不一样，我直接记录从前面到该 truncate 的地方的字节数
<MeaCulpa> 那个啥，要不还是以前那种awk流的土法 lalala() {print $1; awk 'BEGIN{RS=""; FS="\n"} { for (i=1; i<=NF-"'"$1"'"; i++){print $i}}';}
<MeaCulpa> 没法测试，但是我怕这样搞awk的读入机制会不一样
<MaskRay> awk 用关联数组，最好还是自己用 c 写一个
<MeaCulpa> 关联数组，其实就是set...不知道它实现的好不好
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: awk几乎就是C的一个子集，一切字符串操作都可以用awk实现
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 语法上是如此，内部实现就天知道了
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 下载vmware软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332653&p=2343090 发现功夫网越来越高了,我想下载虚拟机机软件vmware,搞了几天都没有成功, 每次都是下载了30分钟就断网了,后来一查,每次都通过https下载,推测:现在的功夫网,凡是https下载,只要时间超过一定长度,一律断网. 我已经被这个问题折磨几天了,今天更 ...
<microcai> 270.4119 GOES OUT！
<microcai> try it
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没事看sed的oneliner，抽风得很
<MaskRay> 关联数组是 hash，到一定大小后，产生大量冲突后，没法在O(1)时间处理了。当然，瓶颈不在关联数组的下标操作上
<microcai> http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-270.41.19.run
<microcai> 太好了
<microcai> 居然早就有了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我曾经做梦脑抽了想用python把sed one liner 实现一遍
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得我这个应该是只遍历一遍...但是不知道awk实现的好不好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 本来语法就太飘逸，居然还有branch...
<MaskRay> Python 实现比 Haskell 写要麻烦
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 麻烦的多
 * microcai 吵死了，都没有 C 方便
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赶紧下班...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: branch... 我把我所有branch的名字都叫"it"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只为了能凑出一个"tit"淫荡一下，怪不得高手都用"it"
<roylez> MeaCulpa: chfs: 0506-945 The /dev/alt_hd10opt JFS2 filesystem superblock is corrupted.
<blueghost> 我找到线索了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alt_disk_copy都这样了
<blueghost> 知道谁有份打我猫了.
<jiero> p0rn 才是实际。
<blueghost> 该死, 揍他一顿, 不是人来的
<jiero> 。。。
<lainme> blueghost: 支持
<jiero> 干嘛同情猫。。。
<blueghost> 我猫被打成怎样, 就打他怎样
<jiero> 猫就是拿来踢的1.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恭喜
<blueghost> 猫死, 他也得死
<blueghost> 打他生活不能自理
<jiero> 猫那么残忍的对待其他动物，就因为长得可爱就被人喜爱。。。人类<- 邪恶
 * microcai 猫还可爱啊！ 猫是因为抓老鼠所以被喜欢
<blueghost> jiero:) 你是说打猫是对的? 我猫被打是该的?
<blueghost> jiero:) 最邪恶的是人类, 破坏环境, 是否该灭绝啊
<jiero> microcai: 现在的猫就为了养着可爱的。
<jiero> blueghost: 对，该灭绝。
<blueghost> jiero:) 你先为了大自然,自杀先
<jiero> blueghost: 我不会
<jiero> blueghost: 如果我自杀了，大自然会受到更大破坏。
<blueghost> jiero:) 不会, 你会贡献肥料
<jiero> blueghost: 。。。
<blueghost> jiero:) 别焚烧就行, 在一颗树下活埋
<lainme> ，，，
<blueghost> 猫是为了生存才 抓老鼠. 实际作用是 防止老鼠过度生育.
<blueghost> 那混蛋踢猫是为了什么?
<blueghost> 为了猫脖子的铃铛????
<jiero> blueghost:我所知道的 猫是为了玩而抓老鼠的。。。抓鸟，抓蜥蜴。。。
<jiero> 拍一天把拿下的动物耍死
<blueghost> 那我打他有什么错, 他为了猫脖子的铃铛而打猫, 我为了 爽
<jiero> blueghost: 没错，因为是你的猫。
<jiero> blueghost: 守护弱小是人类的良心 :D
<blueghost> jiero:) 它为了玩 而抓老鼠, 是因为 猫 不愁吃的. 而野性 改不了. 踢猫也是 这个混蛋的本性就是为了 铃铛 而伤害动物???
<blueghost> jiero:) 这混蛋的本性就是因为喜欢某个东西, 可以没任何 顾虑?? 可以靠偷??
<blueghost> jiero:) 撇开猫, 这就是偷窃的行为. 你 偷铃铛还不算,还要伤害别人 养的动物???
<jiero> blueghost: 人的脑袋里冒出一个观点很可能是突然的。即使是盗窃。
<blueghost> 挂着铃铛,想不到是有主的?? 他脑袋有毛病???
<blueghost> jiero:) 你是说冲动偷东西吗
<blueghost> jiero:) 按我了解的情况是,有俩人, 连续在俩地方 扒着.
<jiero> blueghost: 不要猜别人的举动。过去的你就不要太牵挂了。生气了明天也就不如今天了。
<Siva> topic
<blueghost> jiero:) 我现在是猜, 找到那个人,就当面对质. 不是一来就打.
<Siva> topic是什么？
<blueghost> jiero:) 我要看他到底是怎么情况. 那俩人, 对一个猫, 是肯定的. 1来, 要问他那猫是不是我的. 2来要问那猫是不是他们赶之前就受伤了
<blueghost> 3是这猫的铃铛是不是他偷的
<jiero> blueghost: 。。。够了。。。分析这个已经占用太多空间了。
<blueghost> jiero:) 如果猫是他打的, 猫铃铛是偷的. 我还不打他干嘛
<MaskRay> microcai:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394203/
<blueghost> jiero:) 我没分析.
<blueghost> 我只有一句话是分析, 前面一大段事告诉你, 猫不是该打的
<MaskRay> 删除三行的写法，文件的最后一个字符必须是 \n
<blueghost> 那个分析是说, 如果真是他们打的, 按我的了解, 不是冲动偷猫
<blueghost> 那个分析是说, 如果真是他们打的, 按我的了解, 不是冲动偷窃
<blueghost> 我看到某样东西, 喜欢就可以冲动偷窃????
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 偷窃还不算? 还要打猫??
<blueghost> 他太奶奶奶
<blueghost> 猫拿回来的时候, 鼻子,嘴都是血迹, 他猫娘养的
 * mayli 么么
 * samul dsd
 * samul dfg
<jiero> 都不活跃阿
<scheme> 也许大家都去吃晚饭了
<horn12_> 吃饭去啊
<scheme> 刚刚吃了满满的土豆回宿舍
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 年轻女孩们对金钱的渴望是如此强烈。她们生于这样一个国家、这样一个时代。贫富差距日益明显，社会动荡不安****，任何风吹草动都可能成为压倒骆驼的最后一根稻草。世间百姓迫于无奈，不得不缩手缩脚犹如行尸走肉。这是中国，这是笑贫不笑娼的时代。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 缺乏的不是智慧， 而是勇气正直的纯正品性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 一对程序员恋人面对面坐着，你猜他们在做什么？——面向对象编程。（via:@NNFish） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 你踩我的脚没事，可别踩我的鞋呀！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<andyhou> haha
<andyhou> test
<palomino|working> lol
<pocoyo> : 就算知道一个人的所有细节,在该忘记的时候还是会忘记的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<sikao_lfs> 奇怪，今天好像windows下的那个pidgin好像无法登录，但是切换到ubuntu下就能登录。。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 线下活动专版 • 10.10这个版本中有没有共享文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332656&p=2343146 在用图形配置NFS时，它说要找到【系统】｜【系统管理]|[共享文件夹]可是在10.10这个版本中找不到共享文件夹这个啊 是不是在10.10中没有这个，还是被其它什么替代了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 LU523567508 — 2011-05-24 18:14
<scheme> windows 也可以试试 miranda, irssi，都是不错的选择
<sikao_lfs> 刚无意中听到当初酒井法子的 星冒险    真不错！
<droidxxx> hi
<droidxxx> 有人在吗
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。奇怪那个机器人对你的那个hi没反应吗？
<droidxxx> 神马
<droidxxx> 我用手机上的
<pityonline> 这个是 edison0354 吗？http://www.douban.com/people/45176380/
<ofan> pityonline: 是,看他那一堆动漫就知道了
<alpha080> 這都能人肉出來。。
<pityonline> ofan: ……
<droidxxx> 神马
<pityonline> alpha080: 不是人肉的，是好友
<alpha080> 來人肉我吧。。
<kevinyoung> 老大请问怎样用win7远程连接linux
<ofan> kevinyoung: putty
<alpha080> ssh
<kevinyoung> alpha080: 我在本机上能行但去别的机子上就不行了我用的是虚拟机
<kevinyoung> ofan: 我在本机上能行但去别的机子上就不行了我用的是虚拟机
<alpha080> 到底誰在虛擬机里？
<sikao_lfs> kevinyoung: 说清楚。。。。win7里装虚拟机虚拟linux吗？
<kevinyoung> sikao_lfs: 恩
<fighterlyt> 本周日凌晨欧冠决赛，新温布利
<sikao_lfs> kevinyoung: 必须在win7上的虚拟机里做端口NAT
<kevinyoung> sikao_lfs: 我在本机上能用putty链接上虚拟机但是别的机子上就不行了
<sikao_lfs> 必须设置虚拟机里。把那个linux里的ip和端口，nat转换为win7上对外的ip和端口。
<sikao_lfs> 你看看你自己的虚拟机设置里找找。。。。用的是什么虚拟机？
<gebjgd> 上网上了arch
<kevinyoung> sikao_lfs: 怎样设置阿？
<gebjgd> 电池8个小时
<kevinyoung> sikao_lfs: vm
<gebjgd> 太爽了
<sikao_lfs> 简单。太简单了。自己找找vmware的是最简单的。
<kevinyoung> sikao_lfs: 那谢谢你了
<lemonhall> ofan: 我被WINDOWS的远程桌面挡在外面了，还好
<lemonhall> ofan: 还好我有SSH SERVER在上面，重启了。。。
 * lemonhall SSH万岁！！！
<L_____> hello
<^k^> L_____, 好  ㍫ 
<L_____> 你好
<blueghost> 对了
<blueghost> 我有个想法
<blueghost> facebook twitter bloger 是不是 api 都不一致的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 又想做适配
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是个适配器制造机
<lemonhall> blueghost: 上午给你发的那个0instal.net看了么？
<blueghost> 是否可以在他们之前弄个桥, 同一的数据接口, 然后 将 数据 按不同的 服务 发送对应的 数据和 api
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在有这样的接口了???
<caleb-> 问题是谁想用？
<caleb-> 官方的 api 不用去用 3rd party 的做毛？
<caleb-> 微博桌面软件不少了，没必要在网络上又弄一层
<tenzu> lemonhall: windows怎么开ssh server?
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps要出LINUX版本了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332667&p=2343224 wps要出LINUX版本了，期待啊，就是因为OFFICE不兼容，不得不用WINDOWS。 http://weibo.com/1595145397/eANik1H8Hkc#a_comment 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiejohn — 2011-05-24 19:21
<ElvisWang> GTK
<blueghost> caleb-:) 我的项目是基于 atomPub 发布协议的. 但这些 api 不见的就是用 atomPub协议来定义数据. 我是想我的项目能够同时发布 这些服务
<ElvisWang> 是GTK的吗 WPS
<caleb-> 话说这年头发推发博都是一个按键的事
<blueghost> caleb-:) 所以 我 有 将这些 api 统一起来 的需求
<blueghost> caleb-:) 如果我的项目能 发布 推特, facebook 等的, 就得先吧数据翻译成 atomPub 协议的格式, 才能使用呢
<blueghost> caleb-:) 如果 有这个 服务的 话, 我的客户端, 就不需要 改很多东西呢
<blueghost> caleb-:) 就真正一个万能客户端了, 至多是对一些额外的数据进行处理就行.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的那个是什么
<caleb-> blueghost: 你那项目发 tarball 了没啊
<windy> .t
<lemonhall> tenzu: cygwin
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我总是设置不成功
<lemonhall> tenzu: ..........
<lemonhall> tenzu: cygwin+sshd?
<roylez_> tenzu: http://k.min.us/ic1VUS.jpg
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席。。你让我们情何以堪啊
<roylez_> lemonhall: 你会习惯的
<lemonhall> tenzu: 我反正挺成功的，看你想干嘛了。。如果不行也有另外一款很简单的WINSSHD的软件。。但是进去了以后得到的是一个cmd.exe一类的东西。。。如果你觉得够用，也行。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 如果仅仅想把一台WIN主机当做SSH PROXY的话，推荐后者
<tenzu> roylez_: 太重口
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我想让我的arch连上去，能浏览整个硬盘。现在只能从win7连到arch
<lemonhall> tenzu: 游览整个硬盘？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 是局域网还是广域网？
<lemonhall> tenzu: 有好多方案，如果仅仅只是想 游览硬盘的话
<tenzu> lemonhall: 局域网里，而且两台机器在一个路由上，我自己的路由
<lemonhall> tenzu: 只是想共享硬盘，局域网的话为何不用SAMBA？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我想装B用ssh
<lemonhall> tenzu: 额，要说装逼。。那还是CYGWIN最给力
<tenzu> lemonhall: cygwin我装了，sshd也装了，所以从win7能连到arch啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你用cygwin来连arch啊。。。xshell其实更好看一些
<lemonhall> tenzu: putty其实也不错
<tenzu> lemonhall: 顺便而已，最主要还是想用arch连win7
<tenzu> lemonhall: putty我有啊，也能成功
<blueghost> caleb-:) 没
<fillayu> lemonhall
<lemonhall> tenzu: 好吧，网上N++的文章描述怎样设置WIN7+CYGWIN+SSHED的
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我就是照着弄的，不过有一步没高明白，然后还是不成功
<tenzu> lemonhall: 现在sshd都起不来了
<scheme> tenzu: 昨天折腾了下 cygwin/sshd，现在还算可以工作，但是颇为折腾
<scheme> tenzu: windows 下的终端实在太过尴尬，还是 putty 方便
<scheme> tenzu: 或者可以试试 puttycyg，可以直接连接 cygwin
<tenzu> scheme: 你看哪儿的攻略？能给我参考一下么？
<scheme> tenzu: http://kris.me.uk/2010/08/27/sshd-and-cron-on-windows-using-cygwin.html
<scheme> tenzu: 网络上流传最广的 chinese-watercolor 的说明试过总是感觉无法成功
<tenzu> scheme: 多谢，我再试试去
<scheme> tenzu: 现在也还不算太冷明白其中，有空再仔细看看
<scheme> tenzu: 感觉在 windows 下折腾 cygwin/msys 颇为折腾
<scheme> 现在还是选择了 cygwin，虽然需要 cygwin1.dll 颇为不习惯
<tenzu> scheme: 其实我也算达到目的了，至少windows下能连到arch里。只不过这玩意儿一直没成功过
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/23/linux-deepin-2011-wuhan.htmlhttp://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/23/linux-deepin-2011-wuhan.html
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/23/linux-deepin-2011-wuhan.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Deepin 2011开发者和用户大会即将在武汉召开| OwnLinux.cn
<chattan> 有武汉的朋友吗
<scheme> tenzu: windows 下开发是颇费力气，但还可以凑合吧。
<tenzu> scheme: system error 5 has occurred. 我放弃了。。。
<scheme> tenzu: 可以重新配置下 ssh-host-config，重新安装试试
<scheme> tenzu: 昨天最终锁定到的错误是 windows7 权限不够
<saimazoon> 大家好
<pocoyo> saimazoon: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hyb> fcitx 光标不能跟随？
<hyb> help
<scheme> hyb:  自己这里是第一次启动不能跟随，后来就可以了
<tenzu> scheme: 我一直是run as administrator
<hyb> 第一个框不行，第二次就可以了
<hyb> scheme: 凡是在任何地方第一次输入都会这样
<scheme> hyb: 自己这是这样的
<hyb> scheme: 那样？
<caleb-> hyb: gtk 的 bug, 跟 fcitx 没关系
<caleb-> hyb: 其它输入法没事是因为用了 gtk immodule
<hyb> scheme: fcitx跟gtk有关系么？
<scheme> tenzu: 不知你是否有提示 non-privileged account，自己后来还是搜索到邮件列表意识到权限问题
<scheme> hyb: 不知是否有设置 GTK_IM_MODULE？
<tenzu> scheme: 没有。算了，scp一下拉倒
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://chinese-watercolor.com/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你是按这个设置的么？
 * jiero 发现Miro这狗东西昨天啥都没消息，今天就上4.0了。
<lemonhall> jiero: 2011年5月19号，这篇文章排版之丑陋。。。但是我记得我按这个设置是成功了的
<jiero> lemonhall:能告诉我你在说什么吗
<scheme> tenzu: 自己倒是无法忍受 windows 简陋的 cmd，才想到安装 ssh，putty 还有 zenburn，要舒服太多了
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊，发错了
<lemonhall> tenzu: 2011年5月19号，这篇文章排版之丑陋。。。但是我记得我按这个设置是成功了的
<scheme> lemonhall: 我最初按照这个设置，总是不成功，慢慢折腾了好一阵子
<scheme> lemonhall: 可能是 cygwin 又 uodate 了
<scheme> lemonhall: cygwin 官方应该有个 wiki 指导下就好了
<tenzu> 不折腾了，怒了，老是不成功
<lemonhall> scheme: 不知道，反正我搞得几个都挺成功，运气好吧。。。另外几台干脆就用winsshed了。。。更方便。。。反正那几台我只是当做 SSH PROXY来用
<bluek> 我问一下啊
<hyb_> tenzu: 你整什么呢
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://www.bitvise.com/download-area
<lemonhall> tenzu: 就用这个吧，足够用了
<bluek> vbox xp 装了cad 2004，可是闪了一下就不行了，为什么？我装了受限的显卡驱动了还是不行。
<tenzu> hyb_: ssh
<tenzu> lemonhall: 半天打不开
<bluek> vbox里面也装了那个3d，增强。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你什么网速啊
<hyb_> bluek: vbox是什么阿
<jiero> gcad3d没人用呃。
<jiero> hyb_: virtualbox
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://dl.bitvise.com/WinSSHD5-Inst.exe  直接迅雷之，算是个免费软件，非商业使用不收费
<bluek> hyb: 你把它看作是vm就对了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我是有志气的人，不用吸血雷
<lemonhall> tenzu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。那。。。你邮箱多少，我发给你？
<bluek> google几天，无解，有人说装了受限的ati driver即可，可是还是不行，公社里面有人问我是否装了3d，我也试了，还是不行。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 找什么软件？
<scheme> lemonhall: 还是觉得可能是 cygwin 版本缘故吧，现在暂时能用了，就不折腾了，ssh 只是用来做 terminal 之用，是有点奢侈
<hyb_> 为什么开了irssi就不能转换tty了呢？
<tenzu> lemonhall: jiero 打开了，学校网不给力。WinSSHD downloading
<lemonhall> tenzu: 这个软件我用在一台网速慢到不能装cygwin的机器上。。。那网络之破烂啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不用SSH几乎就无法管理那台破机器
<hyb_> cygwin是什么东东
<jiero> 我想分享盗版。谁来取？
<hulowa> 群里兄弟看看这个问题怎么解决http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=332675&p=2343361#p2343361
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - u下面怎么能播放嵌入quicktime音频的网页？CHROME和火狐
<jiero> humble bundle的游戏。
<tenzu> lemonhall: winsshd可以，多谢多谢
<lemonhall> jiero: 晚上 edsion不在。。有些寂寞
<jiero> lemonhall: 耍ofan
<lemonhall> tenzu: 奥，对了，其实你可以用winsshed登陆进去，得到一个cmd.exe，然后启动cygwin的bash，这样就完美了。。。。。也可以脚本化
<NeverForever> 太让人气氛了。。在公司里得用代理上irc，回到家竟然只能用web上了。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 不会，嗯嗯
<hyb> 如何在终端浏览网页
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 换主板重装了windows ，怎么启动Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332679&p=2343387 最近换了一块主板，cpu显卡都换成3A平台了，怎么恢复Linux的启动，还有就是换了平台后怎么恢复图形模式，启动后应该只有命令行模式了，求教该怎么操作才能恢复回来 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoarno — 2011-05-24 20:20
<tenzu> hyb: w3m
<NeverForever> hyb: links也可
<hyb> 各有什么特点
<lemonhall> ofan: jiero建议我来耍你
<Neverforever_> ping irc服务器，能解析ip，但是就是不通。。。有人碰到过这种问题么？
<ofan> lemonhall: jiero ...
<NeverForever> 用个web版。。我竟然也能频繁掉线。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/Bz94D.jpg
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> roylez: 你貌似很喜欢狗
<roylez_> lemonhall: 别揣测我的爱好，基佬...
<FrankLv_> 有人知道suse 怎么看具体版本信息么
<roylez_> FrankLv_: cat /etc/issue 试试
<MaskRay> roylez_: pentadactyl 怎么定义个 keyword g，和默认的 keywork google 效果一样
<roylez_> MaskRay: 打开google，在搜索框点右键
<tenzu> roylez_: 看着好纠结
<hyb> 有终端下的QQ么
<appleAA> hyb, 你也不嫌操作麻烦..
<NeverForever1> hyb: 这个真没有。。
 * FrankLv_ got it /etc/SuSE-release
<lainme> hyb__: finch
<MaskRay> roylez_: 原来这么简单的……
<NeverForever1> lainme: finch难道是终端下的QQ?
<lainme> NeverForever1: pidgin终端版……
<NeverForever1> lainme: 无敌了。。
<hyb_> 我觉得其他QQ都不好用
<hyb_> 如何在终端下显示中文？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你带尾巴了，混蛋
<NeverForever1> hyb_: 方案有很多。。
<NeverForever1> zhcon
<NeverForever1> fbterm
<roylez_> lemonhall: 不带把的不是男人...
<MaskRay> hyb_: cjktty
<lemonhall> roylez:  roylez 那这个ID是女的咯？
<hyb_> NeverForever1: 都有那些啊？
<roylez_> lemonhall: ...
<roylez_> lemonhall: 妹子别瞎说
<NeverForever1> hyb_: 上面说的zhcon,fbterm,jfbterm
<fillayu> roylez_   不带把？是什么意思
<hyb_> NeverForever1: 是不是可以通过设置tty的属性？
<caleb-> roylez <- 裸衣蕾丝
<NeverForever1> hyb_: 还没你想的那么先进，不过据说内核块要支持了
<caleb-> NeverForever1: 不要听小白乱说
<NeverForever1> caleb-: 小白？是说我么？
<NeverForever1> caleb-: 嘿嘿。。本人的确菜鸟一枚
<caleb-> 内核块要支持 <- 谁说这个的 100% 是小白
<NeverForever1> caleb-: 哦。。想起来了。。好像是那个买u盘的说的
<caleb-> 微菜不知有没有把补丁送对人
<NeverForever1> caleb-: 那个到处推销u盘的袁老师。。呵呵
<lainme> hyb_: 有兴趣也可以试试这个。http://code.google.com/p/myqq3/
<caleb-> linus 基本不收补丁的
<caleb-> NeverForever1: 袁萌是人渣兼小白
<lemonhall> ofan: 她是干嘛的？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你明显是雌雄同体
<lemonhall> roylez_: 自攻字受
<NeverForever1> caleb-: 以前用lfs时加过补丁。。感觉怪怪地。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你朋友么？
<NeverForever1> hyb_: 我记得前几天好像还看到一个解决方案,wqq,好像是在wow!ubuntu上看到的
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是..
<ofan> lemonhall: 一个radiohead的歌迷
<lemonhall> ofan: radiohead我只听过一曲。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，如果我没有父母的话，我愿意上帝交换我们的健康。。。让我去死。。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我这么不热爱生命的人。。。。看到这样的人就觉得活着很罪恶
<lemonhall> ofan: 这是我第二个关注的快去去世的人了。。好难过
<kenifanying> fedora发布时间是以哪个时区计算的？
<bluek> 有人解决我的问题吗？哈
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Pidgin怎么设置收到QQ的群消息以后的动作？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332691&p=2343494 我用的是Ubuntu 11.04 装了libQQ，用Pidgin聊天，（自带的那个不能显示群消息），但是每次收到群消息的时候就会自动弹出窗口（而不是给出提示），有什么办法设置吗？我自己没有找到，希望大家告诉一声……谢谢！  ...
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://jandan.net/2011/05/24/live-in-beijing.html
<bluek> 真的没有人知道为什么vbox xp打不开cad 2004吗？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110520/201569.html
<soiamso> bluek: directX opengl ?
<bluek> soiamso:是的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席这么色的标题
<bluek> vbox 肯定是虚拟的啊
<caleb-> 虚拟机的 3D 本来就是 beta quality
<lemonhall> roylez_: 我在西安谢谢
<caleb-> 能用就偷笑，不能用是正常
<lemonhall> caleb-: XEN呢？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 原理不太懂，对显卡怎么搞得？
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110521/201693.html
<fillayu> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110520/201569.html
<fillayu> cooooooooooooooool
<pointer> 我被叫叔叔了啊
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110520/201636.html
<pointer> 大家好~
<pocoyo> pointer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Haowei> hey
<Haowei> fedora15今晚22点正式登录
 * kenifanying jsmith今晚将登录微博与中国的各位朋友一起互动 时间：10:00 jsmith是fedora的 board leader
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 正太好
<lemonhall> pointer: 正太好
<Haowei> team leader Jared Smith将登录新浪微博与国内朋友互动
<Haowei> 欢迎围观
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 不用fedora15....
<pointer> lemonhall,你好哦啊
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 苍井空过来估计会火爆。。。。。。不过还是支持
<pocoyo> lemonhall: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<lemonhall> pointer: 小正太好
<pointer> lemonhall,你好啊(要说几遍。。
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 好吧，人机合体。。。。。。
<bluek> 再问一个问题哈。
<lemonhall> pointer: 小正太好
<bluek> 啊有类似有道for linux的东东啊？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 帮忙转载，#fedora-zh那里很少有人去……这里说下，要是有fedora用户可以去看看……
<lemonhall> pointer: 我刚打开了回音系统
<mayli> hello'greetings from android(debian)-ssh-irssi-freenode
<pointer> lemonhall,啊那不是你说的啊
<linsux> kenifanying, 是腾讯还是新浪微博
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 我也不用fedora：-)
<pointer> lemonhall,kenifanying, arch路过……
<linsux> fedora是最好的linux
<soiamso> kenifanying: 登录微博，还是 irc ?
 * xiamx 用上了firefox4
<caleb-> kenifanying: fedora people 都在这打酱油啊
<soiamso> linsux: 一直都没有最好的
<pointer> xiamx,firefox4好久以前就有了把~
<caleb-> 这里用 ubuntu 的估计不到 1/3
<pointer> caleb-, 还有arch打酱油的~
 * jiero 认为“最"这个词毫无意义。
<xiamx> pointer, 刚决定升级
<soiamso> caleb-: 为什么都来这里打酱油？
<linsux> 这里菜鸟多
<kenifanying> linsux, 新浪的
<pointer> xiamx, 早就被强制了……
<linsux> 可以装老鸟
 * kenifanying 我用的debian squeeze
<xiamx> pointer, 你那是natty
<caleb-> 说fedora是最好linux的肯定是菜鸟
<linsux> squeeze是unstable吗
<pointer> xiamx,是arch。。
<xiamx> pointer, 好吧
<kenifanying> caleb-, fedora 很前卫，总是第一个吃螃蟹的……
<pointer> caleb-,我觉得fedora不错呢
<soiamso> linsux: 老鸟也很多
<kenifanying> pointer,桌面不错
<jiero> kenifanying: 觉得Ubuntu也不慢。。。
<pointer> kenifanying, 神马桌面啊。。
<linsux> fedora至少愿意给内核打补丁，ubuntu啥时候干过这种费力不讨好的事
<oldwu> 大 家 好
<pointer> :: Synchronizing package databases...又卡在这里了
<jiero> 至少 Zeitgeist Ubuntu最新。
<pointer> 好久没有过了……
<pointer> oldwu,你好~
<linsux> ubuntu就是喜欢把外表搞得漂亮来骗菜鸟
<jiero> linsux: 用Zeitgeist
<xiamx> 哎。。又辩论上了
<soiamso> linsux: 也就是你也承认 ubuntu 贡献了外表跟应用
<kenifanying> pointer, fedora作为桌面用户使用不错
<linsux> 而ubuntu的内在是给一群业余菜鸟在管理
<pointer> linsux, 所以我是ubuntu入门的……
<roylez_> jiero: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110519/201365.html
<pointer> kenifanying,嗯~
<caleb-> 菜鸟才会战这种无聊的话题
<linsux> fedora都是rhel专业编程的在管理
<jiero> roylez: 你好漂亮。。。
<caleb-> linsux: fedora 和 rhel 不相干
<soiamso> caleb-: 你这话太对了
 * kenifanying jsmith在新浪微博了,有兴趣的围观去
<soiamso> linsux: 问题是用 fedora 的国人也不见得比用ubuntu的国人多
<pointer> soiamso,就没多少人知道linux把啊。。
<linsux> 那是因为ubuntu的界面花俏足，超级简单导致的吧
<linsux> 其实不就是debian换个源
<soiamso> pointer: 起码有30%的年轻人知道 android
<linsux> kenifanying, 找不到你说的jsmith
<kenifanying> linsux, 你说的应该是几年前的情况了，ubuntu自己做了不少改变
<caleb-> 年轻人知道 android++
<kenifanying> linsux, 我是转载的
<alvin_rxg> 【5】昨天因为我做了一件错事，引的老婆非常伤心痛苦流涕，我束手无策啊……不是不会哄老婆，是因为我自己都觉得自己的错误太严重，很伤感。但四岁的女儿突然说了一句话我们都笑疯了：“妈妈，你别哭了，老公还不是你自己找的，怪谁啊。”
<pointer> soiamso,但是他们知道linux么-,-
<pointer> ylmf的环境好无语啊………………
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<linsux> ubuntu最近几年做了什么改变了
<pointer> tjjtds是神马意思=-=
<soiamso> pointer: 不知道，一般人关心的是整套的应用，而不是 linux
<caleb-> linsux: 你是活在五年前的？
<pointer> soiamso,每天使用linux而浑然不觉。。。。。lol
<NeverForever> tjjtds。。。
<caleb-> ubuntu 动静那么大居然不知道，还说自己不是菜鸟
<kenifanying> linsux, http://weibo.com/n/fedora_jsmith
<soiamso> pointer: fedora 早年给人很不稳定经常升级，高速镜像少的感觉非常强烈
<bluek> http://www.cnblogs.com/dabaopku/archive/2010/07/12/1775461.html
<bluek> 大家看看这个地址
<pointer> soiamso, 嗯，现在很快了把…… 我记得很快了~
<bluek> 然后告诉我怎么去弄？哈，我已经gedit保存为两个文件了，可是怎么弄呢？
<soiamso> pointer: 那个时候 debian 在教育网已经有很快的镜像了
<pointer> soiamso, 教育网啊…… 从没体验过……
<kenifanying> soiamso, 早年的时候是因为ubuntu从debian sid那来的
<xiamx> 有没有人能给那有道linux改成GTK的？
<linsux> 那个sid更不不能用的
<kenifanying> pointer, 现在debian在大陆的官方镜像就是ustc的……
<linsux> 那个sid根本不能用的
<pointer> kenifanying,  ustc是什么啊………………
<kenifanying> linsux, 谁说的？
<caleb-> sid 比 fedora 稳多了
<soiamso> pointer: 日积越累后使用debian分支的人最多，yum对比起当时的apt太不稳定了
<kenifanying> pointer, 中国科学技术大学
 * microcai back
<pointer> kenifanying, 没听过。。
 * microcai 加勒比海盗4 ~~~ 他奶奶的好看
<kenifanying> soiamso, apt的功劳
<kenifanying> pointer, 你火星来的？
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 求 seed
<lainme> 真个教研室都去看加勒比海盗了……就我没去
<pointer> kenifanying, 。。。。。。。。 差不多
<kenifanying> pointer, 中科大居然没听过
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  去电影院看的
<linsux> 我第一次用大便的是他的stable版本，觉得还不错，但是发觉里面的软件都是过时，不再支持的老版本
<xiamx> microcai, 我明天去看
<pointer> kenifanying, 真的没有><
<alvin_rxg> microcai: ._. 没钱
<microcai> 。。 RMB 30 。。
<kenifanying> pointer, 晕……这么厉害的学校……
<caleb-> linsux: 讲点有用的，不要来秀下限
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 我们隔壁团购大放送，16RMB
<microcai> 一顿饭钱
<kenifanying> pointer, 你哪里人？
<caleb-> linsux: 喜欢 fedora 就用，讲点 fedora 优点
<caleb-> 菜鸟也要有菜的素质啊
<linsux> 然后升级testing，版本好点了，但是也不是最新版本，当时想干脆升到sid unstable
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也能这么说吧，关注用户体验的功劳。
<pointer> kenifanying, 啊现在不用关管这个问题~
<pointer> kenifanying, 山西~
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 可以的话，请空投一张票到德国
<linsux> unstable这个名真没取错啊
<kenifanying> pointer, 你去谷歌下，这个不知道真的会被笑……
<pointer> kenifanying, 啊，不用了啊。。
<soiamso> linsux: 你追到最新版本有用？
<kenifanying> linsux, sid也比现在的fedora ubuntu稳定的多……
<linsux> soiamso, 有啊，不过一到SID, xwindow就给花屏
<kenifanying> linsux, 不知道你说的不稳定是什么不稳定?
<linsux> 就是xwindow花屏啊
 * microcai 这8 年来，看电影就只有给加勒比花过钱 , 囧
<kenifanying> linsux, 你自己显卡设置问题
<caleb-> 因为 linsux 不稳定，所以用啥都不稳定
 * microcai 我买了DVD的说
<linsux> 然后samba也没法用了，除非重新下载编译
<soiamso> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2011_05/24/6578352_0.shtml
<kenifanying> linsux, 驱动之类的问题
<kenifanying> caleb-, 没错
<linsux> kenifanying, 可是在testing 和stable是没问题的
<soiamso> linsux: 都是有一些各人不喜欢的东西，所以才各自选了一个喜欢的发行版
<linsux> 而且debian/ubuntu的conf.d就是个喜欢另类的垃圾
<linsux> 好好的配置文档，分那么碎
<kenifanying> linsux, 比如你用了闭源的显卡驱动，内核升级之后得重新弄驱动，你又不知道
<soiamso> linsux: 你这样搞还不如用arch
<microcai> kenifanying: 我自己控制内核升级
<linsux> kenifanying, 那时还没那么先进，装闭源显卡驱动
<kenifanying> microcai, gentoo高手哦
<linsux> 都是统一的xorg driver
<caleb-> linsux: 拜托去多念点书
<microcai> kenifanying: 而且我把 NVIDIA 的内核模块集成到内核里了。 每次编译内核都是不需要重编译 nvidia 驱动
<kenifanying> linsux, 自己不懂，不要怪sid……
<kenifanying> microcai, 我ati直接用开源驱动，可以3d加速，没必要折腾
<linsux> 但是也不至于升级x, 部分桌面就花了
<microcai> kenifanying: 可是不能玩 3D games
<caleb-> microcai: nvidia 升级就得重编啊，集不集成不都一样？
<linsux> 而且debian的apt-get，之前管理员半年没做apt-get update
<caleb-> microcai: 集成还多一道麻烦的工序
<kenifanying> microcai, 不完游戏……
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ... 集成是编译内核顺带的。
<myke2> X花屏和"稳定"没多大关系
<linsux> 结果死循环
<lainme> 先update在apt-get……当然是这样啊
<microcai> caleb-: 不集成你就会忘记，等下次开机进不去 X 再折腾吧
<linsux> 而且debian的unstable无法回到testing的
<caleb-> microcai: 这么重要的事怎么会忘
<microcai> caleb-: 有么？
<kenifanying> linsux, 你是想批apt咯？那你用yum试试……
<microcai> caleb-: git merge 就好了。
 * caleb- 都是先进的 console, 进不了 X 没有鸭梨
<linsux> apt-get死循环是没得救的，我那时天天泡#debian
<linsux> 没人搞的定
<kenifanying> linsux, 你升级前就应该要知道的事情……
<myke2> linsux: 你肯定是apt-get dist-upgrade
<caleb-> linsux: 是你的问题太蠢没人想理
<linsux> 升级以前就应该要知道什么
<caleb-> linsux: 就你这水平，想回答的才有鬼了
<kenifanying> linsux, 看wiki，看手册，看release note
<kenifanying> caleb-, 说的好
<caleb-> 管理员半年没做apt-get update 关 sid 屁事？
<myke2> caleb-: debian从lenny开始就推荐aptitude吧?
<kenifanying> linsux, 什么功课都没做，谁也帮不了你
<linsux> 你管的服务器会天天apt-get update?
<caleb-> myke2: lenny -> squeeze 推荐用 apt-get 升级
<kenifanying> linsux, 不用自己动手的呀，
<microcai> linsux:  我的 VPS 我大概一个月升级一次。
<myke2> caleb-: 那只是release-note中的说法
<kenifanying> linsux, 直接cron job不就行啦
<caleb-> myke2: daily maintain 是推荐 aptitude 没错
<caleb-> myke2: 不过老鸟很多还是用 apt-get / dselect
<bluek> 需要 PtQt4支持，可是在哪儿下载这个东东呢？
<caleb-> myke2: 菜鸟用 synaptic
<linsux> 跟菜鸟说话挺累的
<kenifanying> myke2, 我也喜欢aptitude，但是下载源码的时候还是得用apt-get source xxx
<alvin_rxg> 又是服务器，又是 sid， 强
<caleb-> linsux: 是啊，跟你说真的很累
<linsux> 我怀疑这里几个做过IT的
<kenifanying> linsux, 菜鸟的定义不是做没做it的
<microcai> linsux:  ... 就你牛。
<linsux> 你的服务器会建立cronjob 每天升级玩？
 * microcai 来，linsux 大牛开讲座了
<caleb-> 服务器天天升级很正常啊
<kenifanying> linsux, 你windows再好也到Linux下来也不一定有用
<caleb-> 安全更新不升级等死?
<alvin_rxg> 问题是 服务器开 sid ...
<caleb-> rhel 资安问题一般要 24hr 之内解决
<kenifanying> linsux, apt-get update只是更新数据吧？？
 * microcai 一般服务器用的都是 LFS 发行版好不！
<linsux> 那个服务器不是sid
<caleb-> 不天天升级等人来黑？
<myke2> caleb-: synaptic和aptitude差不多吧
<linsux> 是另外一个
<kenifanying> caleb-, +1
<kenifanying> myke2, 不一样……
<caleb-> linsux: 你刚进来时大家以为你是菜鸟
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: +1
<caleb-> linsux: 你话说多了现在变成 菜鸟+小白
<kenifanying> caleb-, +1
<linsux> 我没说我牛，但是这里有些人说的实在太外行，都不知道怎么接了
<sikao_lfs> 天天升级。。。。。不必要吧。服务器关键是最小化安装，搞好iptables好像就行了。升级不怕死啊？
<myke2> kenifanying: ?
<caleb-> linsux: 你实在太外行，我们都不知道怎么接了
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: debian stable，升级都是安全更新啊
<linsux> sikao_lfs, 可是刚他们还要我建个cronjob 每天apt-get update, 哈哈
<kenifanying> myke2, 一个cli,一个gui, synaptic速度上没aptitude好
<lainme> update只是更新源列表……不更新软件的
<kenifanying> linsux, 刚才你说sid吧？
<myke2> kenifanying: 这只是ui的区别
<lainme> upgrade才是更新软件吧
<myke2> kenifanying: aptitude-gtk也有
<linsux> sid是我自己玩的，服务器无法升级死循环的是公司
<myke2> kenifanying: 我说主要功能上, aptitude curse和synaptic
<kenifanying> myke2, 不只吧，你用synaptic感觉不出来？跟fedora的packagekit一个德性
<kenifanying> myke2, 这可能差不多……
<caleb-> 服务器本来就该天天升级，特别是有大洞爆出来的时候
<sikao_lfs> 我没怎么管理过网络上的服务器。但是根据我玩路由器的经验。只要最小化安装，只安装要用的东西，然后做好访问控制列表就行了。
<caleb-> 重点是，服务器的包本来就很少更新，天天升级完全不影响稳定性
<sikao_lfs> 我管理的服务器都是核心网络上的。
<caleb-> 因为本来就不是每天都有包可以更新
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 然后突然有个安全漏洞，然后你的服务器就被黑掉
<sikao_lfs> 路由器都是核心网络上的。
<caleb-> ksplice 更新内核也不用重启
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 路由 和 服务器 不是一回事
<caleb-> 谁闲着没事天天升路由
<myke2> caleb-: https://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob_plain;f=kernel/printk.c;h=da8ca817eae3b817d037f3f2d4b9666e52569b35;hb=HEAD
<linsux> 你们用ubuntu的，每隔五分钟就去apt-get update就对了，随时更新
<myke2> caleb-: 发错了
<bluek> 也有人会更新一下固件的，哈哈
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, debian stable很少有升级的东西
<linsux> 反正也没别的做了，iptable 也不懂，queue也不知道是啥
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 哦？但是基本可以类似啊，路由器也是提供服务的服务器啊。
<myke2> caleb-: The recommended way to upgrade from previous Debian GNU/Linux releases is to use the package management tool apt-get. In previous releases, aptitude was recommended for this purpose, but recent versions of apt-get provide equivalent functionality and also have shown to more consistently give the desired upgrade results.
<linsux> 想来想去还是aptitude update算了，既方便又实惠
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 更新路由?
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 天天刷路由是太闲，天天升级服务器很正常
<myke2> caleb-: 是说apt-get现在已经和aptitude有差不多强大的功能?
<caleb-> myke2: 不同的工具，说不上谁好谁坏
<kenifanying> linsux, 没人说要隔5分钟呀，你试试一个月不升级，然后再apt-get update && apt-get safe-upgrade试试，一大堆的包……
<myke2> caleb-: 我说他这话的意思
<myke2> caleb-: 什么recent versions of apt-get provide *equivalent* functionality and also have ...
<caleb-> myke2: 有些命令是从 aptitude 搬到 apt-ge 的
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 路由器提供路由服务，转发大量的ip包，并且路由器相互之间告知路由bgp协议。
<caleb-> myke2: 喜欢哪个就用哪个
<caleb-> 有些命令是从 aptitude 搬到 apt-get 的
<soiamso> caleb-: 现在用VM 还是这样升级的？
<kenifanying> myke2, aptitude 删除东西很方便，能把依赖也干掉
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 奥 你说的更新是这个啊
<sikao_lfs> 从我管理的核心路由器来看。升级很少升，甚至4，5年都不升级。
<caleb-> soiamso: rhel / debian stable 之类天天升啊
<atcho> 我用了ati的驱动显卡驱动，右下角出现一个 amd testing use only的logo图，怎么去掉啊？
<kenifanying> myke2, 就是没法像apt-get source 那样取源码
<caleb-> soiamso: 放假时都得看资安通报
<myke2> kenifanying: 我现在特定的context是: 从lenny -> squeeze
<atcho> 各位：：：：我用了ati的驱动显卡驱动，右下角出现一个 amd testing use only的logo图，怎么去掉啊？ 谢谢
<myke2> caleb-: 算法不同吧?
<caleb-> 路由器不升级本来就很正常
<caleb-> soiamso: vm 基本要视同真机
<caleb-> soiamso: 出问题也不是把 snapshot 直接拿回来用啊
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 所以我根据这点认为，服务器最重要的是最小化安装，然后做好策略（访问控制列表之类，信任认证）
<atcho> 各位：：：：我用了ati的驱动显卡驱动，右下角出现一个 amd testing use only的logo图，怎么去掉啊？ 谢谢
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 只安装要用的东西，基本原则
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 但还是要常常升级啊
<sikao_lfs> 我可以百分百的肯定路由器核心版本是有缺陷的。这是肯定的。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 特别是安全更新
<sikao_lfs> 因为很多路由器版本买回来前后是不一致的。
 * kenifanying fedora 15正式发布咯！！！！
<caleb-> 搞 gtk3 推荐用 fedora 15
<kenifanying> fedora速度真快，立刻换掉主页了……
<caleb-> gtk3 建议使用 3.0.10 或 3.1.14
<mayli> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2
<caleb-> gtk+ <=3.0.9 问题不少
<caleb-> gtk+ (<=3.0.9) 问题不少
<sikao_lfs> 我每天登录上去，并且看日志，看配置变化。。。。这肯定前后买的路由器版本不一样。按照你们的说法，我们公司管理有问题？
<mayli> hello from xterm-icewm-debian1;2c1;2c1;2-android
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: firmware / OS 本来就会改版的啊
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 有些还有远端升级服务
<mayli> 见过50+的系统负载么？
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 路由器只要没洞就不用处理啊
<caleb-> 服务器的问题是，你不知道哪天洞就会冒出来
<MaskRay> soiamso: ghc 升级了，怎么让 cabal 把那些包重新编译一遍？
<myke2> MaskRay: 共享文件用什么?
<myke2> MaskRay: 类似共享代码的pastebin
<MaskRay> microcai:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/394203/
<atcho> 各位：：：：我用了ati的驱动显卡驱动，右下角出现一个 amd testing use only的logo图，怎么去掉啊？ 谢谢
<MaskRay> myke2: ftp
<MaskRay> myke2: samba
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 类似rapidshare但是不要注册的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<caleb-> myke2: http://uploaded.to <- 之前用不用注册
<myke2> caleb-: 我已经搞好了, mediafire
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个不是 cabal 管的
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc-pkg ?
<myke2> MaskRay: Linux下很少用samba吧
<myke2> adobe flash怎么装? flashplugin-nonfree?
<lolicon> google
<kenifanying> myke2, 没错
<caleb-> myke2: debian?
<myke2> caleb-: ub
<caleb-> 话说 flash 10.3 多了本地端的 cookie 管理器
<caleb-> 不知 deb 有没包进去
<caleb-> flash-player-properties <- gtk2 的
<myke2> caleb-: flashplugin有3个包
<myke2> caleb-: .*-installer
<myke2> caleb-: .*-nonfree
<myke2> caleb-: .*-nonfree-extrasound
<MaskRay> soiamso: 好像是用 haskell-updater
<kenifanying> myke2, debian是那样的,ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<soiamso> MaskRay: 那个是gentoo 的？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 其实用 cabal 一个一reinstall 也是可以的
<bluek> 谁用过星译译王的？哈。貌似不可以把鼠标移上去就自动读的啊？哈
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc-pkg 输出 user 级别的 pkg
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, Cocular说stardict不好, 有广告
<MaskRay> soiamso: 就是想自动把所有包都转成 7.0.3 的
<soiamso> MaskRay:  global 级别也有你安装的包？
<myke2> Ma
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你自己安装的都在 user 级别吧，先用 ghc-pkg 导出，然后 cabal 安装
<myke2> MaskRay: goldendict用过否
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请高手帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332701&p=2343714 我从昨天才开始接触乌班图，，现在需要大量的软件，我用的是最新的乌班图系统，，现在扫描软件都没有，，我从网上找的那些都不能用，能不能告诉我一个适用于最新乌班图系统的软件地址，还有就是我安装FLASH的时候，使自动安装，，没有让 ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc-pkg 看看有没有遗传上一个版本的 pkg
<MaskRay> soiamso: 用到再 reinstall 吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会配置，以及 qt 字体
<soiamso> MaskRay: 这个就麻烦了，那个老外没玩好，haskell-updater 也有这样一个过程。
<soiamso> MaskRay: haskell-updater 写的 ghc-pkg check 会列出当前包
<jiero> bluek:似乎没有人去做鼠标移动上自动的，不论国内国外，处理方式和windows的也不一样。
<myke2> jiero: 很喜欢Mouseless但是做不到
<jiero> goldendict的 Wordnet 没图，所以GoldenDict废物。
<jiero> myke2: 为啥？
<kenifanying> forum.ubuntu.org.cn可以正常上？
<jiero> 你没有遥控器吗 :D
<soiamso> MaskRay: 自己下载一个ghc 网站上面的包自己编译
<jiero> 触摸板，遥控器。
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghc 7 默认的ghci 能正常使用中文了吗？
<myke2> bluek: goldendict似乎支持你说的那种功能
<MaskRay> soiamso: 怎样算“正常使用”？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 前几天编译过，可能有一个小时，然后报告失败了……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 打一段中文，然后全部可以删除掉
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这应该是 readline 管的吧
<jiero> 有人用 0 install 吗？其实中国Linux用户该用那个。人少啊。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 打多行中文，能全部删除掉
<soiamso> MaskRay: ghci 不是用readline 的
<caleb-> 绿色软件在 linux 没市场啊
<caleb-> 高手基本啥都可以搞成绿色
<bluek> jiero:呵呵
<jiero> 简单的说——装非工作用软件是可以的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 能全部删除，ghci 用的是什么？
<bluek> myke2:我查一下是否支持哈
<jiero> 就是拿来玩而不是常规用的
<soiamso> MaskRay: haskline
<caleb-> win32 是因为 registry 太讨厌了，所以大家搞绿色
<jiero> caleb-: 那些绿色的也没用统一管理啊
<myke2> bluek: 我已经看到相关设置了
<caleb-> jiero: 如果是用 deb 系的，可以去 google superdeb
<jiero> 0install 等于多了个打包系统
<MaskRay> soiamso: 7.0.3 可以，6.12.3 还不行的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今晚我的文艺气大爆发了
<bluek> myke2:支持吗？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 减速器ing
<bluek> 星际也支持，不过要选中才会翻译，还有，你说的 goldendict能不能翻译软件？
<myke2> bluek: 设置是否启动这个功能
<jiero> caleb-:  是，可是很多人debian ubuntu suse fedora mint gentoo arch puppy 。。。全都那样。
<caleb-> jiero: 重点是 自动生成绿色包, 如果还要多个 maintainer 那还不如用原来的官方包
<myke2> bluek: 应该不支持
<caleb-> jiero: 以前有个 klik 就是自动生成的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> edison0354: 快去减速吧
<jiero> caleb-: 所以说只要一些非重要的东西
<bluek> myke2:软件是无法选中的
<bluek> myke2:我的意思是：不一定是翻译，只要鼠标移上菜单就翻译，这样可以吗？
<caleb-> slax / puppy 之类的问题就在于，不管啥都要多一个 maintainer
<jiero> bluek: 我告诉你了。。。没人搞。你试试windows下对着gtk软件？
<bluek> myke2:就是鼠标取词一样，星际要选中才可以取词，但是菜单是沅法措的。
<myke2> bluek: 不能的吧
<caleb-> 到头来还是 deb / rpm / tarball 一统江湖
<myke2> bluek: 不是特别清楚, 我刚开始用
<bluek> jiero,呵呵
<bluek> myke2:没关系，我先用着星际
<bluek> 谢谢大家，我先下了
<myke2> stardict蛮好用的
<myke2> 只不过想换个看看
<MaskRay> 编译 ghc 然后失败……这个滋味就像编译 libreoffice 了很久然后失败了……当然前者的痛苦要小一点……
<myke2> MaskRay: 你编译过libreoffice?
<jiero> caleb-:  感觉0install最好的地方就是全域可用。测试新软件不错，大概arch用户不用搭理它了
<myke2> MaskRay: 也没什么, 编译的时候经常是做别的事情的, 比如背些东西
<caleb-> 编译的时候也可以做别的事啊
<jiero> miro 支持android了。
<caleb-> 难道电脑太慢？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没有报错？
<jiero> 尽管miro在这里没几个人用。
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是觉得不爽
<myke2> MaskRay: 所以我不编译的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 报错了，就不想再搞清楚为什么错的了。即使知道，再试几次，每次都要一个多小时
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不用吧你用源码包make 编译的话
<MaskRay> soiamso: 本来想自己写个 dev-lang/ghc-7.0.3 的 ebuild，用官方的 binary，但写不来，后来就下载二进制装到 /usr/local 了
<myke2> caleb-: 他i3
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我装到自己的目录下免得麻烦
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  What a STUPID
<jiero> DUMMY
<microcai> MaskRay: 去 gentoo overlays 里 g 一下看看不行啊？
<MaskRay> microcai: 写不来呀，dev-lang/ghc-7.0.3 默认不知道哪里搞的二进制，不用官方的：http://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_7_0_3#x86_64linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: GHC: Download version 7.0.3
<MaskRay> microcai: gentoo-haskell overlay 我看过了，不提供 >=7 的 binary
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你不是从 generic binary 开始编译的？
<MaskRay> microcai: 你可以练手……dev-lang/ghc-6.12.3-r2.ebuild有567行
<MaskRay> soiamso: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_7_0_3#binaries 里的，已经是二进制了，make install 就好了
<^k^> ⇪ title: GHC: Download version 7.0.3
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ... 用 Gentoo 最不爽的就是 revdev-rebuild
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 这事儿交给我你就不用放心了，没有错不了的事儿。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaskRay> microcai: 那个 .ebuild 里有很多 arch_binaries，应该是 gentoo 重新编译后的二进制，我觉得挺莫名其妙的，为什么不用官方的。即使要打 patch，在官方的里面打 patch 不号码
<MaskRay> microcai: 我已经很久没 revdep-rebuild 了
<caleb-> 二进制怎么打 patch?
<MaskRay> caleb-: 应该就是修改一些文件的安装位置，不是直接对二进制打 patch
<caleb-> 喔，官方包 repack
<MaskRay> 嗯，repack
<caleb-> 一般有源代码的都会 rebuild 啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan tenzu 今晚我HIGH了。。。。
<caleb-> 没源代码的才 repack
<caleb-> 有些 distro 连 pdf 都要 rebuild
<caleb-> pdf 都要 rebuild <- 好处是可以修正文档内容
<caleb-> 还可以顺便检查 upstream 附的 pdf 资料有没有漏了
<MaskRay> 讨厌嗯各种各样再发布
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你从 src 开始编译 ?
<MaskRay> soiamso: bootstrap...
 * MeaCulpa1 2年没有revdep-rebuild了
<void1> 真是奇迹...
<void1> revdep-rebuild 升级那些基本库的时候总要执行以下的
<MeaCulpa1> void1: 不一定
<void1> 我上次xfce4.6升4.8的时候，还大范围程序不好用呢
<void1> 不一定那是当然的，各人情况不同，安装的软件也截然不同
<void1> 所以说感觉是奇迹
<myke2> void1: revdep-rebuild?
<void1> myke2: 恩
<myke2> void1: 什么万一
<myke2> void1: 什么玩意
<MeaCulpa1> void1: 我每晚U world, 基本不revdep-rebuild
<MeaCulpa1> 这里不是Ubuntu-cn么...怎么感觉像linux-cn...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: FOSS-cn
<caleb-> 还常常讨论 win32...
<kenifanying> btrfs跟ext4比有什么优势？刚看fedora 15的announce, 说准备f 16默认用btrfs，有谁可以介绍下？zfs在pc机上貌似表现不是很好，btrfs对zfs有什么改变？
<caleb-> kenifanying: linux 的 zfs 是 fuse, 表现当然不好
<myke2> kenifanying: 不是btrfs对zfs什么改变, 本来就不是从zfs给fork出来的.
<caleb-> 前几个月有人说写了 native zfs 支持，但似乎是 vaporware
<kenifanying> caleb-, freebsd下呢？
<caleb-> kenifanying: bsd 下无所谓 pc 机吧
<caleb-> kenifanying: 硬盘都一样啊
<myke2> caleb-: 希望win32下有比较好的tiling wm
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: hashTWM
<kenifanying> myke2, 介绍下btrfs？不是从zfs那来的？
<myke2> kenifanying: 自己google
<myke2> kenifanying: 当然不是从zfs那里fork
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 你用的?
<caleb-> filesystem 都是随 时代/硬件 发展的
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 我尝试过, 不太好, 已经忘了
<caleb-> 软盘年代多的是不用 filesystem, 或是用专属规格 filesystem
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 恩，偶尔用用
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 我记得windows 3.1有点瓦片的意思
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 好像不爽, 遇到冲突快捷键, 还有是不是没有panel?
<void1> windows 7 有没有类似cpufreq那样可以限制cpu速度的东西？
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 我是和bb4win配合用的
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: bb4win?
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: blackbox?
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 那东西是否很久停滞了?
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: yup
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 新版本的windows也可以平铺, 但是不是自动平铺, 而且快捷键什么的绝对不能和awesome比
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: windows上面的还偶有更新，Windows不是Linux, Windows本身稳定的多，上面的app自然不用老更新
<kenifanying> myke2, 看来是我一直被网上的文章误导了
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 我只用winXP/2003
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: XP/2003当然属于新版本的
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 老的是指NT 4.0前的
<lemonhall> ..................
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: o...
<lemonhall> myke2: ..........
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 你说的3.1就是NT 3.1吧
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 不是
<MeaCulpa1> windows 98以后，才把NT技术引入个人用户桌面
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 应该说XP
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！睡觉！
<^k^> Freebuilder:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 原来计划2000有一个的
<myke2> MeaCulpa1: 后来并入Whistle(似乎是这么拼写的), 就是后来的XP
<lemonhall> Freebuilder: 晚安
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 机器妹好聪慧啊！
<^k^> Freebuilder, 我们从未谈论过。  ㍯ 
<hyb> 不许刷屏
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/bb4win_HashTWM.PNG.html
<MeaCulpa1> myke2: 这个hashTWM,也只是个玩物而已
<Inode_LF> ^k^: 不许说话，不许放屁
<^k^> Inode_LF, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍯ 
<Inode_LF> 怎么样，分析我上面一句话的时候傻了吧
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 机可机，非常机！
<^k^> Freebuilder, 这句话是不是太复杂或对我来说太简单。  ㍯ 
<Inode_LF> ^k^: 你个傻瓜
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 对你来说的确复杂了点。意思就是说，如果可以造出则么聪明的机器，那它就不是机器了。
<^k^> Inode_LF, 我不是鬼混。  ㍯ 
<Inode_LF> Freebuilder: 大多数时候他 都是文不对题 的
<Freebuilder> Inode_LF, 哈哈！
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我看完之后发解决我很期待FF16
<edison0354> lemonhall: 16……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 马上停电
<lemonhall> edison0354: 15有好多新功能啊。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啊，好吧，去睡吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是说firefox不？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 减速器Ing
<Inode_LF> Freebuilder: 连模棱两可的话都说不对，所以开发它多半是一个简单的脚本，没什么逻辑水平的脚本
<lemonhall> edison0354: FEDORA
<lemonhall> edison0354: Fedora 15很强大
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好吧
<lemonhall> microcai: Fedora 15带了 systemd了。。可惜Gnome3不给力，貌似
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 你又换fedora15了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去吧，孩子
<lemonhall> 啊，大家都去睡觉了
<lemonhall> = =
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 木有啊，看上去不错，想换呢。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 虚拟机里面试试不就好了
<Inode_LF> 最合心意的发行版排行gentoo>fedora>debian>ubuntu>windowsXP>win7
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: kenifanying 有道理
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 啊，fedora排名这么高啊。。。
<kenifanying> debian排名这么低？
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 在我看来比ubuntu强的多了
<Inode_LF> kenifanying: 只是说合我心意，未必说它不好
<kenifanying> :-)
<Inode_LF> kenifanying: 哪招来砖头，不敢评价它们的功过是非
<kenifanying> Inode_LF, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<hyb> 这么晚了，大家还不睡
<lemonhall> 啊，我今晚兴奋了。。。
<myke2> Ubuntu强!
<metbsd> fedora qiang zai nali
<metbsd> f15
 * MeaCulpa1 的排名gentoo>win2003>Arch>Debian>winXP
<void1> 还有win7呢
<MeaCulpa1> win7相比windows 2003/XP的优势，linux都有，所以不值得用
 * microcai windows 唯一的优势就是，别人都在用 windows.
<metbsd> 大家好
<^k^> metbsd, 好  ㍘ 
<metbsd> windows也有好软件吧
<metbsd> office 2007, street and trips
<MeaCulpa1> gnu软件几乎都支持Windows
<alpha080> 掃雷
<void1> windows驱动多多了
 * microcai gnu 的软件有不支持 windows 的
<microcai> 多了去了
<microcai> glibc 就不支持 windows
<metbsd> windows还可以淘宝，网银
<microcai> 。。。 。。。
<MeaCulpa1> void1: 但是windows的驱动要另外装，内核自带的极少
<void1> MeaCulpa1: 比linux下完全没驱动要好
<MeaCulpa1> 网银那是ActiveX绑架的...也只有我国如此
 * microcai MeaCulpa1 你错了，他们用的都是ylmf 这种集成的。
<MeaCulpa1> void1: linux out of box驱动比windows多多了
<microcai> void1: 我貌似没有遇到 linux 不能驱动的硬件。
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: ...
<metbsd> 我经常遇到
<MeaCulpa1> 那是没法说了... ylmf是一个distro... 那就拿ylmf和ubuntu比吧，呵呵
 * microcai 如果一个硬件没 linux 驱动，可以肯定的说，这个公司会在3年内倒闭。
<MeaCulpa1> freeBSD要是有linux那么多驱动，我Gentoo都可以舍弃...
<metbsd> qq
<metbsd> 就不支持linux
<metbsd> 也不鸟linux
<microcai> metbsd: 那是人家的开发不出来。
<MeaCulpa1> qq又不是硬件...
<microcai> metbsd: linuxer几个想去 TX 搞开发啊！
<metbsd> 哈哈，真是服了
<metbsd> 怎么都有理由
 * microcai 那是。
<MeaCulpa1> QQ 貌似属于不许社区开发，自己又乱开发一个扔那里不管了
 * microcai linux 驱动还少啊？！
<void1> linux不好驱动的硬件多了...声卡啊，打印机啊，以及其他各种稀奇古怪的设备
<metbsd> 只要不支持，就算别人的错，别人的不对，linux用户都这样，怪不得还是不流行
 * microcai TX 压根就没有能力开发 linux 下的软件。
<alpha080> mac
<microcai> metbsd: 不流行你有意见啊？
 * MeaCulpa1 Windows下面上网找一个驱动，不比linux快
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: TX的linux QQ就是一个人开发的，牛人有的是
<void1> 比如烧单片机的设备，烧sim卡的设备，等等等等..... .....
<metbsd> 本来有意见，现在知道为什么就没意见了
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  阑尾了。
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: TX的linux QQ就是一个人2个礼拜做的，牛人有的是，不愿意鸟Linux而已
<horn12> 大家好
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 人家工资高啊~~
<microcai> metbsd:  阑尾的原因就是那个人离开 ＴＸ 了，TX 再也找不出能开发 linux 软件的人了。
<^k^> horn12, 好  ㍘ 
<void1> 快不快根本无法比较，但是，总能找到
<MeaCulpa1> QQ是个网游...
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 我都能在2个礼拜做出来。
<metbsd> 这个是YY频道
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 再说，VEO在没有TX文档的情况下，2个礼拜都搞定了。
<MeaCulpa1> 其实quake, ut 这样的游戏，linux coder也就1，2个人
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 恩，是啊，关键TX不鸟...协议乱变
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 为何不鸟？ 因为没精力鸟。
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 有精力鸟你不鸟？
<MeaCulpa1> 反正偶也不鸟TX... 没QQ号
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 还是没精力鸟，顾不上。
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 啥，看不上而已
<metbsd> linux的问题就是老是觉得用户都是学电脑专业的
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: linux 看不山TX才对，你弄反了。
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 中国90%的linux用户只用gcc而已
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 都是写嵌入式的coder
 * microcai metbsd: 你错了，linux的问题就是老觉得用户不是白痴。
 * microcai 其实白痴还是很多的。
<MeaCulpa1> 是啊，没有白痴用的OS,没前途
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  ... 没有调查没有发言权。
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 是没钱途，不是没前途。
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 用Unix的无脑者比用Linux的还多，哈哈
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 对 UNIX 无视。
<microcai> MeaCulpa1: 我说的是 Mac 和 BSD
<MeaCulpa1> 我还是觉得windows挺难用的...
<MeaCulpa1> 大概是我用过的系统里最难得
 * MeaCulpa1 用Windows 比用Linux多好多年，至今很多时候一头雾水...有问题找来的都是盗链，下软件下来的都是skype, xunlei
<microcai> ... mac 是我用过最难用的系统了
<microcai> 支持的软件最少
<microcai> 用嘛嘛没有。
<microcai> 其次是 windows ...
<MeaCulpa1> mac比windows好用...至少不会动不动就下来迅雷...
<microcai> 只要不玩游戏，就突然发现电脑没用了
 * MeaCulpa1 的Linux主要用来玩游戏，Windows用来干活
<metbsd> 大部分电脑使用者都不是电脑专业，他们没必要学tar xvfz什么的，linux开发者无法认识到这点，所以linux永远停留在测试，然后卸载这种体验
<MeaCulpa1> 不玩游戏的时候，我就聊聊天，下下A
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 你又错了，我就是电脑专业的，我们同学都在银行，国有企业，用电脑只是用用office, 只有我这种成绩最差的，在这里聊天
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 我可以负责任的说，我朝大学计算机专业毕业学生的最底层才搞技术
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 我同学中的programmer, 都是数学不及格的；读书好的都在银行忽悠呢
<metbsd> 那是你没出息吧，很多搞企业的也都是搞技术出身的
<andyhou> 我们似乎都认为人生的路是几种模式
<MeaCulpa1> 不过programmer和linux关系更远了，同学中没有做linux sa啥的。有那么两个做嵌入式的，上班的时候拿np++, ultraedit写好代码上linux CC一把，下班， 回家开windows
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 搞技术大部分不是计算机专业啊，计算机专业本来就是忽悠专业
<metbsd> 普通人都是用windows的，因为确实好用，什么都能用
 * microcai 呵呵，如果你是去的 RH IBM 这样的公司，就不会是这样的体验咯
<metbsd> linux给他们等于对牛弹琴
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 那是盗版多，ylmf多而已
<andyhou> 我就觉得windows挺好用啊，尤其是xp
<microcai>  /ban  metbsd
<microcai>  /ban andyhou
<andyhou> ?
<MeaCulpa1>  microcai 呵呵，如果你是去的 RH IBM 这样的公司，就不会是这样的体验咯 ... 你觉得会是怎样的体验？
<metbsd> linux现在死机比windows更勤
<andyhou> microcai: 你输入的命令是什么意思？
<andyhou> microcai: 如果你觉得linux不好用，你大可不必这样折磨自己，其实windows也很不错的
<metbsd> 而且linux各个版本都是各自为政，用惯了ubuntu，到了fedora就傻眼了
<andyhou> metbsd: 你是公务员吧，需要大统一么？
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 这个么... Ubuntu和Fedora本来就是不同的OS. Linux只是内核，不是OS
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 你看我们前面给出的舒服程度优先级，从来没写过linux, haha
<microcai> andyhou:  MeaCulpa1  ??? 是 metbsd 在这里抱怨 linux 不好用。谢谢。 偶是铁杆 Gentoo 粉丝
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: 我知道...我只是在抱怨windows不好用~~ hoho
<metbsd> 微菜是在告诉我们他几年没用windows了，应该奖励他吃糖
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 恩，那是他的福分...Windows很多时候是被迫用的
<freezex> 我觉得用好win和lin都须要一些基础,只不过win只要听就够了,lin的话你得扒书作笔记什么的
<andyhou> 不过我觉得windows确实很好用，它让我的cs1.6保持fps60,到了linux就只有20了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 终于搞定了小本上的arch了
<alvin_rxg> linux 大半年了没死过机的飘过。oÖ
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 除了网卡，其他都没问题吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刷刷的
<andyhou> 为了远离国内泛滥的垃圾广告，我还是跑到linux这里享受清净
<MeaCulpa1> andyhou: 我的windows Q3 fps 118, Linux Q3 125稳定，T4中间一越而过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网卡也好了
<scriptkids> 各位大牛。主机名自动改为bogon是什么情况？Archlinux。。在连接路由器的时候会出现这种情况
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奇迹吧
<microcai> andyhou: 我的 CS 向来   fps  60
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了
<MeaCulpa1> andyhou: CS有linux native client么...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正现在都正常了
<microcai> MeaCulpa1:  wine
<scriptkids> alvin_rxg: 我这儿偶尔死机。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 彻底删了那个sb win7 starter了
<MeaCulpa1> wine有啥好说的...
<andyhou> MeaCulpa1: 我笔记本集成显卡，能到fps60已经是个奇迹了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是的
<alvin_rxg> scriptkids: 怎么个死法？
<metbsd> linux下玩玩这些老掉牙的游戏，已经是享受了，可怜阿
<MeaCulpa1> andyhou: 装个quake试试看
 * microcai 经常折腾内核，容易死机的人 :) 不折腾的适合就不死机。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch 下openbox 待机7到8个小时
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，好吧……配置差不多，怎么我这边 win7s 就没问题呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 快急了
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 新游戏都是D3D嘛...linux下面网游不错
<andyhou> MeaCulpa1: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 6芯电池，“待机” 10个小时
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 快极了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是说正常使用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 7到8个小时
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 正常使用就 6、7个小时了……
<scriptkids> alvin_rxg: 额。。不折腾内核。。前一段连接我的u8500的时候。。有时候死机。。。起码所有io设备无响应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome 3就是渣
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，那啥查找程序的，一开就挂
<alvin_rxg> scriptkids: 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<MeaCulpa1> 我天天升级，报错从来不管，也不怎么死机...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反复的挂，直接删之
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gdm 3也是渣
 * MeaCulpa1 8g内存的时候进winXP有时候就会死机呢~~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接slim
<MeaCulpa1> ...startx
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟是我老婆用
<MeaCulpa1> 话说...这个gnome有啥好...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她也用 linux 的东东？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她不满win7的速度
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我就给她上arch了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟她还有一个本子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛不 debian testing 啊？软件多
<MeaCulpa1> 女人...我老婆觉得Safari是最好的浏览器，上时尚网站特别快...omfg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我对debian没兴趣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟是我给她维护
<alvin_rxg> 呃
 * MeaCulpa1 睡觉，做梦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hotot用不了了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 确实快，linux + openbox + tint2
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，还是老样子么……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刷刷的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对，就这个组合好看
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别的都不顺眼。而且占地方大
<alvin_rxg> 呃，都可以改的么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 改了也大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用win7的时候感觉任务栏那个挤阿
<FrankLv> 有什么终端工具可以同时操作多个ssh界面么？ puttycm 可以发送命令，但是比如vim编辑文件就不支持
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> FrankLv, putty
<Kandu> FrankLv: screen?
<FrankLv> gebjgd: ？？ 我是需要比如操作两台服务器，操作完全一样
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 不知道
<FrankLv> Kandu: screen好像没看到这功能，不知道tmux行不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前开机那么慢阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关机需要3分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在5秒钟
<alvin_rxg> lol 3分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 傻逼win7 starter
 * FrankLv csshX 同时管理多个终端,这个好像可以，看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都 hiberate 的，大概30秒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 微软的垃圾玩意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不喜欢用那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 偶尔更新东西才关机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 关机我这边也很慢，只好用 hiberate啊
<alvin_rxg> *hibenate
<alvin_rxg> *hibernate .. ._.
 * FrankLv forget csshX.It's for Mac OS...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你也上个arch玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键我那个win7 starter
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有 debian 呢，只是懒得配置……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连我的hp打印机都装不上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾的要死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用什么debian阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦， w7s 本身就是减少了对外设的支持啊，也不支持多显示器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是，是那个驱动盘无法启动
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是用控制面板能装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hp自己的软件方便阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux上有hplip
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去edeka，买肉馅
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日。屏幕在闪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 颤抖的闪
<alvin_rxg> 哦？kms?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非要写xorg了？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 3A硬件继续悲剧
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我总是买3A硬件了
<alvin_rxg> 没事吧，把 kms 关了就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关了kms必然要写xorg.conf
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 非标分辨率
<microcai> 那就开 kms
<alvin_rxg> 自动检测的
<gebjgd> microcai, kms是默认开的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能自动检测？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我先上了catalyst再说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 亮度调高了就会颤抖
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 亮度低了没事了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
 * jimmyxu 夜场人好少…
<gebjgd> jimmyxu, 你写的那个copyleft?
<gebjgd> jimmyxu, 排版还不错
<jimmyxu> gebjgd: 啊？
<gebjgd> jimmyxu, linuxtoy.org
<jimmyxu> gebjgd: 哦，显然不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好大。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, catalyst
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装好了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有完整的ati驱动了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不错
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你平时也很少用你的上网本子把
<alvin_rxg> 平均每天1小时吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真长
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我天天用2台旧本子看电视
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用老婆的上网本上网
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<savr> hi
<savr> nihow
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍜ 
<savr> is free node accessible from china?
<draketang> savr:  Yes, I think so
<savr> nigga, jigga
<savr> great
<alpha080> somebody here？
<savr> I am
<savr> but I shouldn't be
<savr> I doubt I am of any use to you
<draketang> why people in cn channel talking in English, kind of weird.
<xiamx> 都下了？
<savr> oh I don't know Chinese
<savr> I don't know to write/read Chinese
<savr> I have lived in China for a few months and will be back soon
<alpha080> live in China？
<savr> yes
<^k^>  06:09
<lofwind> ...
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-25
<xiamx> 求购买墙内VPN
<Inode_LF> 游览网页时，不小心发现了一个工具tune2fs，说可以将ext2文件系统转化为ext3文件系统，太棒了，上次编译内核没有选择ext2文件系统，导致没办法修改grub选项，没法挂载boot分区，这下真好，全都解决了，甚至不需重启系统，god bless me
<lofwind> Inode_LF: 好像很多人前几年都从ext3转到ext4了。
<lofwind> ext2到ext3，恐怕有10年了。
<blueghost> ，就是30分钟的《新闻联播》，前十分钟播放中国领导人很忙，中间十分钟播放中国人民过的很好很高兴，最后十分钟播放其他国家的人生活在痛苦之中。
<Inode_LF> lofwind: 恩，这个知道
<Inode_LF> lofwind: 我以为，ext4不如btrfs,未来将会是btrfs主流
<andyhou> test
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍠ 
<Inode_LF> andyhou: test failed
<andyhou> 我这里只能显示我一个用户在线
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 我认为 未来将会是fat16主流
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 为什么是fat16呢
<andyhou> 不是说离子计算机研究出来了么
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 我觉得你是在扯蛋
<Inode_LF> andyhou: 是啊，还有激光传输，每秒2TB
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 因为蛋疼
<blueghost> 为什么是 btrfs 呢
<andyhou> 用ubuntu自带的startup disk creator 可以制作fedora usb启动盘么
<blueghost> andyhou:) 试下啊
<andyhou> blueghost:嗯
<blueghost> btrfs有什么好处. 对于 desktop 有没有充份替换 ext4 的必要
<andyhou> blueghost:不可以的...
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 我认为至少有不少好处的，fedora16都将默认采用btrfs呢
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 我想知道更多, 不少好处 不足以说服我转为 btrfs
<blueghost> 性能 更好???
<blueghost> 更安全???
<blueghost> log 管理更好???
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 你可以btrfs相关的详细介绍，我不喜欢多费口舌…
<Inode_LF> blueghost: ext4只是一个过渡型的文件系统
<blueghost> 我只是 desktop 的用户. 是否用得到 btrfs 的 那些高级功能?
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 哦.
<blueghost> btrfs 对于哪些 领域  的提升更有帮助.
<blueghost> 我觉得, 如果只是 desktop 用户的话? 或者 btrfs 的性能 或 功能 的提升, 没什么 太有必要
<blueghost> 或者对于 安全敏感, 性能 要求高的地方, 维护等的, 更 在意 使用哪些 文件系统吧
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 比如你将来可以一键备份还原，不更新硬件就可以显著提高磁盘性能，这是非常划算的，我都不一一列举了
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 我去消化你说的一键备份还原. 貌似我没这个需求.
<blueghost> 我用到的不多, 磁盘性能 貌似并不是我主要的要求
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 不吹了，
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 忙去了
<blueghost> 磁盘性能, 对于 编译 的时候, 会否更好
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 最后一个问题
<blueghost> 磁盘性能, 对于 编译 的时候, 会否更好
<blueghost> 对我来说, 最多 只有 编译 比较大 的, 可能会 与磁盘性能 有关
<sherry_zhang> 有人幫忙麼？
<sherry_zhang> 有個c問題
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 问
<blueghost> 什么问题
<sherry_zhang> 很簡單
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 说
<sherry_zhang> static const int BAUD_RATES[30] = {B0, B50, B75, B110, B134, B150, B200, B300, B600, B1200, B2400, B4800, B9600, B19200, B38400, B57600, B115200, B230400, B460800, B500000, B576000, B921600, B1000000, B1152000, B1500000, B2000000, B2500000, B3000000, B3500000, B4000000};
<sherry_zhang> 這行代碼
<sherry_zhang> linux下能compile
<sherry_zhang> mac下 小的數都認
<sherry_zhang> 從B460800開始報一堆error
<sherry_zhang> 類似a.c:6: error: ‘B460800’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 试下 long 或者 unsigned int
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 还不行 试下 long long int
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 还不行, 试下 long long long long long
<sherry_zhang> blueghost: 不給力
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  long long long is too long for gcc
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 我看看 B460800 是多少位
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 28位, 应该 int 没问题啊
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  是啊
<sherry_zhang> blueghost: 我估計mac 的header裡沒定義那麼大的數
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  索性轉成數算了
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  依然感謝：）
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 应该是太大了, 我算一下是多少位
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  不用啦，我改了改解決了：         static const int BAUD_RATES[30] = {0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 4097, 4098, 4099, 4100, 4101, 4102, 4103, 4104, 4105, 4106, 4107, 4108, 4109, 4110, 4111};
<sherry_zhang> ï¼ ï¼ 
<blueghost> 换下 long long 看看
<blueghost> 你机器是多少位的啊
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  64
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  我看懂了，是mac的頭文件沒定義那麼大的數
<sherry_zhang> blueghost: 改成十進制就好了：）
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) long long 也不行?? 十进制???
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  不用long long
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  int就可以
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 但我想不明白 如果 4111 就可以干嘛用b1500000
<blueghost> 干嘛的
<sherry_zhang> blueghost: 不是我寫的代碼＠＠
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  別人的項目，我拿來用而已；）
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 好吧
<blueghost> sherry_zhang:) 用 union 可以吗
<blueghost> 张开选 好
<sherry_zhang> blueghost:  不管啦，反正庫只要編譯過就好：）
<blueghost> 张凯轩 ??? 好名字
<blueghost> 张凯旋????
<xiamx> blueghost,那是谁？
<hceasy> #fedora-zh
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我怎么知道, zhangkaixuan 这个啊
<zhangkaixuan> ... 恩 张凯旋 是我...
<hceasy> 谁帮忙看下
<zhangkaixuan> ?
<hceasy> opera 是不是被墙的
<blueghost> hceasy:) 没有
<zhangkaixuan> hceasy:没有
<hceasy> 手机上的连接不了服务器
<hceasy> <zhangkaixuan> 就是那个压缩中转的服务器
<blueghost> hceasy:) 哦
<hceasy> <zhangkaixuan> 访问m.opera.com也没反应
<zhangkaixuan> hceasy:清空缓存
<hceasy> <blueghost> 移动的手机试试
<blueghost> hceasy:) zhangkaixuan是压缩中转的服务器??
<blueghost> hceasy:) 没有手机
<zhangkaixuan> 不是....
<calebot> hceasy: 那功能不能关？
<calebot> opera 那压缩中转没有被 gfw?
<calebot> 翻墙利器啊？
<zhangkaixuan> 河北移动 打不开.....
<zhangkaixuan> 貌似被墙...
<alpha080> 河北移動歡迎您
<NeverForever> 非常给力的用8000端口在公司登录成功了~~
<NeverForever> freenode支持以下端口 因为内网端口问题 只能用webchat的朋友可以试下 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001  and 8002
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • ssh中遇到问题，哪位高手可以给看看，小弟感激不尽～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332734&p=2344113 我用ssh连了5台电脑，serve机为smt4，在用ssh登录时，应该时ssh 帐号@机器名，这个帐号应该是我主机的某一个帐号，但是我现在登录，比如我要登录smt2，我必须ssh smt2@smt2 ，但是标准的应该时ssh smt4@smt ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 早
<kowalski> hi all
<OT_iux> 早
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍡ 
<OT_iux> kowalski: hi, 考完了司机
<kowalski> OT_iux: 额，你翻译的好……
<OT_iux> :)
<kowalski> OT_iux: 上班呢？
<OT_iux> 恩，在上班……
<zhangkaixuan> Fedora 15发布，支持Gnome3 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/fedora-15/
<kowalski> 不错...
<OT_iux> @。@ 什么不错？上班不错？Gnome3不错？Fedora15不错
<kowalski> awesome+tmux不错...
<blueghost> 哪里有 gb 转码的工具
<Inode_LF> hello.我来了
<blueghost> 我想知道 WWW.TOP100.CN ÓÐÈË˵,¡¶In Utero¡·ÊÇKurt×ÔɱµÄÕ÷Õ×£¬¶ø¡¶Unplugged In New York¡·ÔòÊÇÒõ¼äµÄѶϢ£¬Ëü¼¯ºÏÁËKurtËùÓеÄÍ´¿àºÍÌì²Å£¬ËüÊÇÄÇôµÄÖ±½ÓºÍ³àÂãÂ㣬¶øÈÃÈËÎÞ·¨¶ÔÆä½ÓÁ¬µÄÇãÌý¡£Ò»¸ö×îºÃµÄÀý×Ó£¬¼¸ºõËùÓзǽ²Ó¢ÓïµØ·½µÄÈ˶¼ÄܸúÉÏ¡¶Where Did You Sleep Last Night?¡·ÇáÇá
<blueghost> µÄºßÉϼ¸¾ä£¬È´ºÜÄÑÃ÷°×¡¶Smells Like Teen Spirit¡·¾¿¾¹ÔÚº°Ê²Ã´£¬µ«ÊÇËùÓÐÈ˼¸ºõ¶¼»áÑ¡Ôñ½«ºóÕßÖظ´ÌýÉϼ¸±é£¬¶øÒ»¶øÔÙÔÙ¶øÈýµÄ³ÐÊÜÇ°ÕßÉ¢·¢³öÀ´µÄ¹Â¼ÅºÍ¿àÍ´¡£
<blueghost> ¿ÉÊÇÔÚÎÒÐÄÖÐÕâÊÇÒ»Õź͡¶Nevermind¡·Ò»Ñù·ÝÁ¿µÄר¼­£¬ÎÒÒѾ­Êý²»Çåµ¹µ×ÓжàÉÙ´ÎñöÌý×ÅÕâÕÅר¼­¶ø½¥½¥ÈëÃΣ¬µ«ÎÒ¿ÉÒÔËã³öÀ´ÎÒµ¹µ×ÓжàÉÙ´ÎΪKurtµ­±¡¶ø¾øÍûµÄÉùÒô¸Ð¶¯ºÍÉËÍ´---¼¸ºõÿ´Î¶¼ÊÇ¡£
<blueghost> »»³ÉÁËľÇÙ£¬ÔÚKurtµÄÊÖÏ£¬ÒÀÈ»´øÓÐŨŨµÄGrungeµÄζµÀ£¬Kurt¾«ÐÄÌôÑ¡Á˼¸Ê××Ô¼ºµÄºÏÊÊÓÃľÇÙÑÝÒïµÄÇú×Ó£¬Ò²·­³ªÁ˼¸Ê×ËûºÜϲ»¶µÄÇú×Ó¡£
<blueghost> ËùÓеÄÕâЩ£¬¶¼Ôڶ̶̵ļ¸Ê®·ÖÖÓÄÚ£¬ÓÚŦԼµÄÒ»¼ÒµçÊǪ́һ¼ä¾«ÐĲ¼ÖõÄÑݲ¥³¡Àïͨ¹ýÖ±²¥ÏòÈ«ÃÀ²¥·Å¡£¿´¹ýµÄÈ˶¼ÖªµÀ£¬µØÉÏ°ÚÂúÁ˵ãȼµÄÀ¯ÖòºÍµ­×ÏÉ«µÄÏÊ»¨£¬³¡ºóÓúìÄ»²¼Öã¬ÀÖ¶ÓµÄËÄÈ˳ÊÁâÐεķÖ×øËĽǣ¬³¡µÄËÄÖÜ×øÂúÁ˹ÛÖÚ£¬Æø·ÕÈÚÇ¢¶øƽºÍ¡£K
<NeverForever> 汗。。
<blueghost> urtºÍËûƽʱһÑù£¬´©×ÅËæÒ⣬ÆäËûÈËҲûÓпÌÒâ´ò°ç£¬Ò»ÇкÍËûÃÇƽ³£Ò»ÑùµÄ×ÔÓÉ£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔ¼ûµ½ÔÚÀÖÇúµÄ¼ä¸ôµ±ÖÐKurtµÄÓÐ˵ÓÐЦ£¬ÊµÔÚÈÃÈËÄÑÒÔ½ÓÊÜËûÔÚÊýÔÂÖ®ºóµÄÀëÈ¥¡£
<NeverForever> 这就是传说中的乱码
<blueghost> »Øµ½ÒôÀÖÉÏÀ´£¬´ÓÀíÐÔÉÏÈ¥¿¼ÂÇ£¬Õⶼ²»½ö½öÖ»ÊÇÒ»³¡·´³£µÄNirvanaÔ­ÉùÑݳö£¬Ëü»¹Õ¹ÏÖÁËËûÃÇÏë³ÉΪR.E.M.ÀÖ¶Ó--ÄÇÑùµÄ×ÔÓɺͶÀÁ¢--µÄÕæʵ³ÏÖ¿µÄÔ¸Íû£¬ÈËÃÇȴûÓÐÒâʶµ½ÕâÒ»µã£¬Õâ»òÐíÊǺóÀ´Kurt×îÖÕÄѵÐ×Ôɱ³å¶¯µÄÒ»¸öÔ­Òò¡£ÁíÍâÕâÒ²ÊÇÒ»Õűí´ï×Ô¼ºËùϲ»¶µÄ
<blueghost> ÒôÀÖµÄÆæÌØר¼­£¬ÒòΪ´ÓûÓÐÒ»ÕÅר¼­ÏóÕâÕÅÄÇÑù°ÑDavid BowieµÄ¸èºÍÃñÒ¥ÅÅÔÚÒ»Æð£¬Nirvana°ìµ½ÁË£¬¶øÇÒ°ìµÃ·Ç³£ºÃ£¬¾¡¹ÜËûÃÇ¿ÉÄÜÒò´Ë¸¶³öÁ˼«³ÁÖصĴú¼Û...
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 请使用utf8编码
<blueghost> Nirvana,Äù˜„,×ÖµäÉÏ˵,Ëü´ú±íÁËÎÞÓÇÎÞÂǵľ³½ç,ÌìÌÃ.ÕâÖ»ÊÇÔÚÄÇЩò¯³ÏµÄ·ð½ÌͽÑÛÖÐ,²ÅÊÇÈç´Ë.¶ø¶ÔÓÚËùÓеÄÒ¡¹öÀÖÃÔÀ´Ëµ,Nirvana,Äù˜„,ȴʵʵµØÏóÕ÷×Åһ֧ΰ´óµÄ,²»ÃðµÄÀÖ¶Ó.½ñÌì,ÔÚ¼¸ºõËùÓнéÉÜÒ¡¹öÀÖ·¢Õ¹Ê·µÄÎÄÕÂÖÐ,Ä㶼»á¿´¼ûÕâÖ§ÀÖ¶ÓµÄÃû×Ö--Nirvana!
<blueghost> ¹ØÓÚÀֶӻԻ͵ÄÀúÊ·,ÎÒÏëÔÚÕâÀïÒ²ÎÞÐè׸ÑÔÁË.¶øÆäÖ÷³ªKurt Cobain±¯¾çÐÔµÄÈËÉú,1994Äê4ÔÂ5ÈÕÄǹ¶ÀµÄÒ»ÉùǹÏì,¸üÊǳÉÒ¡¹öÀÖÊ·ÉÏ×îΪÖøÃûÒ»´ÎËÀÍö.ËûÇ×ÊÖ½«NirvanaÍÆÏòÁËÎÞ¿ÉÍì»ØµÄ·Ö±ÀÀëÎö,È´Ò²Ç×ÊÖ½«NirvanaÍÆÏòÁ˲»¿É³¬Ô½µÄµß·å.
<blueghost> ÕâÕÅ<unplugged in new york>,¼ÖÆÓÚ1993Äê11ÔÂ18ÈÕµÄŦԼSONYÑݲ¥ÊÒ.MTVµÄÕâ´Î²ß»®,Öý¾ÍÁËÒ¡¹öÊ·ÉÏ
<blueghost> 怎么那么长
<blueghost> 我以为只有一句话
<blueghost> 我想知道这是什么文字
<OT_iux> 。。。
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 我就是想知道 怎么转换
<blueghost> Inode_LF:) 本来想举例的, 没想到那么长
<OT_iux> blueghost: 额，python有个 encode() 函数好像？
<blueghost> 有什么工具可以将这个乱码转换的
<qingqian> 。。。
<calebot> ^k^ 居然不在
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 居然没被T
<blueghost> 我只是临时转换, 不想 编程
<OT_iux> 布鲁狗斯特用的是什么irc软件？
<iGoogle> lerosua: rf带手写识别没。
<kowalski> 贴到paste.ubuntu.org,然后选不同的编码浏览....
<blueghost> .............
<blueghost> kowalski:) 好的谢
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 更好的建议，wgetpaste filename
<blueghost> 哦
<lerosua> iGoogle: 你问xwinx吧，我不知道啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 玩过高级货没。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你应该听说过嘛。
<Inode_LF> iGoogle: 什么高级货？
<iGoogle> 汉王给rf作过驱动
<iGoogle> 就这，手写识别
<blueghost> 更乱
<lerosua> iGoogle: 没听说过
<iGoogle> 汉王手写 For Palm 汉王手写 for iPhone
<roylez> iGoogle: ...?
<blueghost> 不行
<blueghost> 不行
<blueghost> 还有什么办法
<Inode_LF> blueghost: 蓝鬼
<iGoogle> 在红旗桌面版4.1中使用手写板
<blueghost> 什么
<kowalski> RedFlag很好用
<lainme> igoogle在说什么……
<iGoogle> nnnnnd 我买一个手写板，都不能用。 lerosua 快说，怎么搞
<iGoogle> lainme: 乖
<lainme> kowalski: 你用过？无线网怎么弄，我们这里有人装，识别了网卡，但搜不到网络
<lainme> 学校网站又倒下了
<zhojang> 可以用吧～ 我的x61t装ubuntu很好用
<jiero> lainme: 什么学校，你不是工作了吗？
<zhojang> 可以用mypainter画图，压感的
<calebot> iGoogle: 写个驱动
<lainme> jiero: 没有工作
<roylez> iGoogle: 人品大爆发
<iGoogle> calebot: 你写吧。我出钱。
<iGoogle> roylez: 啥。这不是找 lerosua 搞定嘛
<MaskRay> blueghost: iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8
<roylez> iGoogle: 神搞不定的，别人怎么搞定...
<zhojang> 我firefox的downthemall插件有问题，如果没有下载完关闭了dta管理器，下次启动就不在下载队列里了
<xiangfu> <blueghost> 哪里有 gb 转码的工具: iconv --from gb2312 --to utf-8 in-file > out-file
<iGoogle> 斗篷在rf啊
<calebot> 9494
<roylez> iGoogle: 那又如何，你是神阿
<iGoogle> 。我只是过客
<iGoogle> enduser
<jiero> ...
<iGoogle> 我准备装rf
<roylez> ....
<lainme> ……
<roylez> .......
<iGoogle> 为了这革命的事业
<jiero> .......
<iGoogle> 点屁哦。
<jiero> 神，你也打个 0Install 包吧。
<roylez> iGoogle: rf是用rpm的？
<iGoogle> 搞不清
<roylez> ......
<iGoogle> jiero: 干嘛，别搞那
<jiero> 打了 0 install 的，不论你用啥，我们都可以看看。
<iGoogle> 非主流
<jiero> 恩。就是实验品而已。
<iGoogle> 只有rox用0install
<calebot> rox 为毛用 0install ?
<iGoogle> lerosua: 搞定驱动吧。我送你变色龙灯
<iGoogle> calebot: rox的那些“插件”和一些媒体支持。
<roylez> iGoogle: ......
<roylez> iGoogle: 买回来了？
<iGoogle> 早买了啊
<roylez> 多少米？
<kowalski> lainme: 没用过无线..
<iGoogle> 反正我给老弟600。他买的。 roylez
<blueghost> xiangfu MaskRay 我用 kate 转码了
<roylez> 有米的人就是不一样，这么快就玩腻了阿
<iGoogle> 。有些颜色，效果不好
<jiero> 变色龙？动物？
<calebot> 有米的人就是不一样，这么快就玩腻了阿
<iGoogle> 我的ipad送你。 roylez
<xiangfu> blueghost. always command line :)
<iGoogle> calebot: 我的wii全套送你。
<roylez> iGoogle: ...真的....
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 是啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 你遭什么打击了
<iGoogle> 崽崽都不玩了
<xiangfu> blueghost, emacs:M-x revert-buffer-with-coding-system :)
<iGoogle> @@
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 那崽崽玩什么？
<xiangfu> blueghost, emacs: Ctrl + h C
<xiangfu> :)
<iGoogle> 打坦克。
<jiero> 啥？那是什么？沙盘？
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 解决了
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 用 kate 转
<blueghost> 的
<blueghost> 385部动画片无法播出 6年来荧屏反复重播"喜羊羊"
<jiero> o
<jiero> 原来 0 install支持 OS X的。。。
<jiero> 还有windows
<NoIE> blueghost: 有一阵儿，我都想去学日语了。
<zhangkaixuan> 求证下 是不是已经白名单了？？？
<NoIE> zhangkaixuan: 开门了吗？
<zhangkaixuan> NoIE:听说已经部署完成了
<lainme> zhangkaixuan: 求证下信息来源
<NoIE> zhangkaixuan: 直观感受：打开自由门以后，会短时间进入白名单状态。
<Evanescence> zhangkaixuan: 在说什么呢？
<Evanescence> freeGate ? upgrade ?
<jiero> 白名单=可以自由上的中国外网站
<jiero> 会有哪些呢？
<zhangkaixuan> 在这篇文章的评论里面 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143808.htm
<NoIE> jiero: 少之又少，只有新浪、网易几家。
<Evanescence> 那要怎么绕过白名单阿？
<lainme> jiero: nasa、sprinker之类文献站点至少可以上……
<NoIE> Evanescence: 白名单还没有真正使用，一旦真正使用，就等同于局域网了。
<calebot> Evanescence: 快买 vps/vpn 啊
<samul> 白名单可真NB
<jiero> lainme: 大概还有部分国外大学的网站
<Evanescence> NoIE: 不会吧，那我们果断使用热点wifi啥的自助连接网络。。。。。可行？
<MaskRay> xiangfu: blueghost: recode gbk 也可以
<Evanescence> calebot: 那个技术肯定无法破白名单的
<NoIE> 我猜，白名单就是对付 vpn 的。
<NoIE> Evanescence: 你似乎没听明白。。。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 没有，刚上来
<Evanescence> NoIE: 求解释
<calebot> 所有非白名单 ip 都 drop?
<calebot> 不太可能这样搞
<NoIE> Evanescence: 我们在聊 Windows for Game 的白名单。
<kowalski> 有了白名单之后岂非只有肉身穿墙只说了?
<NoIE> kowalski: 宾果！
<calebot> Evanescence: 大不了上 ipv6
<calebot> 难道要全封 ipv6?
<kowalski> NoIE: ^.^
<Evanescence> 额，sry
<calebot> 趁白名单还没正式上线，快买 vps/vpn 啊
<cece> yi ye hui dao jie fang qian
<Administrator> 大家好
<kowalski> calebot: 到时候你倒卖VPN大发了呀
<Evanescence> ipv6的使用有多少了？
<calebot> ipv6 的 deodata 不完善
<calebot> 没法分地区封 ip
<Evanescence> 赶紧学自己制作VPN
<kowalski> --
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 已解决了, 谢谢了. 暂时转换一下. 能做就行
<calebot> ipv4 可以照地理位置封 ip
<Evanescence> calebot: 好像是有这么个方法
<Evanescence> 美国不是在开发无法封锁的网络技术么？那些叫啥来着？
<kowalski> 来个物理封锁，掐线，^_^
<NoIE> Evanescence: 到了那时，美国只能通过量子通讯帮助中国人民翻墙了。
<xiangfu> NoIE we should do something, :)
<Guest2971> lvm 快照 怎么恢复啊？
<calebot> 用鸽子做 tcp/ip 啊
<Evanescence> NoIE: 悲剧阿。。。。。我要跨海，物理上绕过虚拟的墙。。。。
<calebot> 鸽子脚上绑 U盘
<Evanescence> 用瞳术。。。。
<kowalski> 只好给Twitter飞鸽传书了
<calebot> 用卍解。。。。
<kowalski> --
<kowalski> 大家都变完全体好了..
<Evanescence> 大家果断进化，使用返祖里的齐天大圣绝招
<NoIE> 等待美国给我们空投DVD光盘。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 这个不错
<calebot> NoIE++
<Evanescence> 就像让子弹飞里面最后那部分， 让人早饭
<calebot> 等待苍井老师肉身访中。
<kowalski> 空投卫星通讯器，哈哈哈
 * NoIE 喂喂，你翻墙就为这个阿？
<kowalski> -.-
<NoIE> 可以免费拨打的卫星电话，只要998！真的只要998！
<Evanescence> SOS
<calebot> 翻墙就为了一睹苍井老师的容颜
<kowalski> 哇塞，以前要卖10000多的卫星电话现在只要998哎，是真的吗
<Evanescence> 大家请在网络最后断线前留下最后遗言。。。。 毕声。。。。。
<kowalski> beep...
<calebot> 遗言：求包养
<Evanescence> calebot: me too
<Evanescence> 求黑客指教
 * kowalski 遗言：求DVD
<Evanescence> 同求超级电脑
<Inode_LF> 置人民于番篱之中
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> freenode.net属于白名单范畴吧？
<Evanescence> 收缴兵器，封悠悠众口，绕天三尺
<Evanescence> 最后通缉
<NoIE> 都把皮鞋交出来！
<kowalski> 收天下之兵，聚之咸阳
<Evanescence> kowalski: 你还记得阿/ 很厉害
 * Inode_LF 求被送美国
<NoIE> 话说，还有人对胡戈的那个广告有印象吗？
<kowalski> 执利兵而谁何
<jiero> 火烧咸阳。
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 很好很直接很有效，萝莉
<kowalski> Evanescence: 忘的差不多了..
<Evanescence> kowalski: 我一句都不记得了，背书的时候都是用旁边的人的书偷看背出来的
<roylez> Inode_LF: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b896085jw1dhif9f8t6xj.jpg
<kowalski> Evanescence: 哈哈哈，不过话说回来，《过秦论》真是好文..
<Evanescence> roylez: Y
<Evanescence> kowalski: 恩恩 100%
<calebot> 菜刀实名制几年了？
<kowalski> -.-
<NoIE> 我好幸福啊。。。
<Evanescence> calebot: 菜刀实名吗？我们这儿好像没有这回事阿？
<calebot> 局域网 -> 网络实名 -> 寂静之城
<Evanescence> NoIE: 你说对了，伟大的祖国幸福阿，
<kowalski> 还好离俄罗斯近，到时候可以买俄国的无线宽带,哇哈哈
<jiero> 我明白了，e16是因为功能太多而被GNOME抛弃的
<Evanescence> 然后会是什么到真的很期待，看中国人到底会不会再次经历这种革命
<calebot> 搞个无线电吧
<calebot> 有无线电 internet
<calebot> morse code 要从小学起
<Evanescence> calebot: 无线电也一样被查，因为技术国家掌握的比个人多，
<NoIE> http://365jia.cn/news/2011-04-23/2A88E10673246484.html
<calebot> 快储备精神食粮啊
<NoIE> 民意调查显示71%中国人认为生活艰难 远超美国38%
<Evanescence> 不被国家知道的技术才是方法
<jiero> 网络实名真的很难吗？现在很多老外都是了
<calebot> 封网后卖 AV 大赚一笔
<pityonline> 我的 vpn 有问题了
<Inode_LF> roylez: 中国人百分百？我就不幸福。其实我们可以搞一个无线网络同盟，不收费的，可以绕过天朝的监管
<Evanescence> 崇拜异教徒。。。。白色笼罩下的迷雾危城
<roylez> pityonline: ...
<OT_iux> jiero:  弗诺·文奇的《真名实姓》，杰罗你可以看看
<roylez> wzssyqa: 忘了告诉你了，你升级把我的ssh key弄丢了
<pityonline> roylez: 你那可以吗？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<kowalski> 赶紧处理PC，断网后一堆废铁
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 是可以，但是加密的算法一样被国家这种有大量人力财力的机构破解，到时候监听小意思
<andyhou> test
<NoIE> Inode_LF: 欧洲搞过。
<roylez> pityonline: 从来不用vpn，只用ssh
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍢ 
<pityonline> roylez: ……
<calebot> Evanescence: 没有量子电脑基本不可行
<wzssyqa> roylez: 弄回去了啊
<Evanescence> 说起来很多电影里看起来夸张的，都可以在现实里找到原型阿
<calebot> 国家不可能破解小人物的资料啊
<NoIE> 期待量子通讯x10.
<Evanescence> calebot: 量子电脑？什么东东？
<calebot> 先从硬盘加密开始吧
<kowalski> 大家用脑电波拨号上网吧
<calebot> 快把硬盘里的 AV 都加密
<Inode_LF> 让我想起了马前课，说这个时代会有一段鹰派当权的时代，后来有一个英雄只身杀了它，中国就太平了
<kowalski> -.-
<Evanescence> 光量子波粒缠绕进行发射通讯
<iGoogle> calebot: 把文件头，异或512字节？
<NoIE> 量子通信具有高效率和绝对安全等特点，因此成为国际上量子物理和信息科学的研究热点。
<kowalski> e'
<Evanescence> 想起越狱，干掉政后面的头脑。。。各大才团。。。
<OT_iux> 。。。
<iGoogle> 都在yy啊
<OT_iux> 没有人想到 V字仇杀队 么
<roylez> wzssyqa: 晚上我回去再试试
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ee？真人？
<iGoogle> bot
<OT_iux> 不过我觉得V在我国搞不起效果
<Inode_LF> OT_iux:
<Evanescence> 我国的确不行，没人知道，不是没有人，而是这么多人，知道的根本不起眼。。。。
<jiero> OT_iux: 。。。上Facebook的一堆一堆的
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 仇杀对有什么用，国家的军队导弹，原子弹，F22和航母
<Evanescence> 我在facebook上有号，但是没有一个朋友，认识的人，不认识的，都没有，纠结中。。。。也没有人加我。。。。
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: @@，您看过那片么……
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 只要国家还有那些精英，还有钱，还有权利，我们就没有办法
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍣ 
<iGoogle> Evanescence: facebook上没小姐，不喜欢乱加人。你还是去qq吧。
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 区区一个仇杀队，不够一个特种队干掉的
<kowalski> 我连号都没有...
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ee 求你的facebook。。。。
<Evanescence> ：）
<kowalski> 还不如GTALK呢
<Inode_LF> 精英们，还是先讨论一下被墙了我们如何聊天吧
<Evanescence> kowalski: Gtalk更加，我用了很久了，但是就是不知道怎么搜索好友，至今只有一个好友。。。。
<jiero> Inode_LF: 用国内的IRC。
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 恩恩，那就用wifi相互链接
<Inode_LF> jiero: 什么服务器
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: 您肯定没看过 V字仇杀队，所以才有这样的评论……………………
<andyhou> what does RC means?
<jiero> Inode_LF: 那时候再说
<Inode_LF> OT_iux: 没有
<Evanescence> 在身体上装上微型wifi装置，
<jiero> Evanescence: 你就一直被跟踪吧。。。
<kowalski> Evanescence: 悲剧
<jiero> 跑不掉了
<Evanescence> jiero: 也对哦。。笨阿。。。
<NoIE> http://hi.baidu.com/hackercasper/blog/item/9f93e7d004357c2f9b5027cd.html
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: 建议您先看看，恩…… 虽然我也是觉得这不符合我国国情，而且也太理想主义了，但是我还是觉得值得一看
<Inode_LF> jiero: 到时候把你放在笼子里，你都没机会发言了
<NoIE> 同样是北邮的，差距怎么就这么大呢？
<kowalski> -.-
<xiangfu> andyhou release candidate
<andyhou> xiangfu: thx
<jiero> Inode_LF: 那时候再说。
<kowalski> 大家住一块就可以聊了
<jiero> kowalski: 非法集会
<kowalski> jiero: 额
<Evanescence> kowalski: 不会吧，挤死了。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/QrEY3.jpg   阿姆斯特丹
<kowalski> Evanescence: 哈哈
<Inode_LF> kowalski: 我们的聊天都被监视呢，现在说什么都是透明的
<kowalski> 以前玩杀人游戏的时候老被当作法轮功分子 。。。
<jiero> Inode_LF: 无视监视就好了。。。
<kowalski> Inode_LF: 额
<Inode_LF> kowalski: 非法集会，抓你个现行
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 不管怎么样，追求思想的最高境界，用大脑最深的潜意识和宇宙通信，交流，然后在意识里提取深层潜意识。。。。好办法
<kowalski> 大家用那美克星语交流，保管他们听不懂
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/kZYMn.jpg
<jiero> 大不了大家都用加密的。。。
<NoIE> 我想到了小学时的课文，《小萝卜头》。。。
<Inode_LF> kowalski: 他 们可以请懂那种语言的，最好你先发明个密码语来通信吧
<Evanescence> NoIE: 没上过。。。。
<kowalski> 哎...
<Inode_LF> 现行的技术一个也不能用
<NoIE> Evanescence: 很感人的，描写的是关押异议人士的故事。
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 用无限莫斯密码次方后的加密。。。。
<kowalski> 我只记得江姐忒漂亮..
<Evanescence> NoIE: 小学就这么高深的课文阿？
<Inode_LF> Evanescence: 谁来解密
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 恩。。。。。好像没有公钥这样的好办法阿。。。。
<jiero> 我想要个基于浏览器的文件管理器，有人说吗？
 * kowalski 又要干活了，肿么办..
<OT_iux> Inode_LF: 大家用克林贡语交谈吧
<Evanescence> jiero: nautilus本来就可以在地址栏定位阿
<edison0354> OT_iux: ……
<edison0354> OT_iux: 干嘛不用navi语？最近新流行的啊
<kowalski> ...
<Evanescence> edison0354: 求解释
<OT_iux> (11时07分15秒) kowalski: 大家用那美克星语交流，保管他们听不懂 —— 大家用克林贡语比较靠谱，而且克林贡的语法和词汇结构也很完备了
<kowalski> 额，好吧，大家都来学..
<edison0354> Evanescence: ？
<palomino|working> 克林贡语没准也被监听的
<Evanescence> edison0354: 什么是navi？
<OT_iux> 来自美国Minnesota 州的老爸Armond Speers 竟然都坚持只说克林贡语来教自己宝宝，并且一说就是三年。
<OT_iux> 经过三年的教学，据说他3岁的儿子据说已经开始懂得了一点Klingon 语了。而老爸Armond 表示他并不是一个疯狂的Star Trek 迷(那怎样才算疯狂)。
<edison0354> Evanescence: avatar
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 他们也能学会的
<kowalski> 只要有广播，就会被监听..
<Evanescence> edison0354: 哦。。。
<palomino|working> 是阿 , Evanescence
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<NoIE> palomino|working: 这种语言科学吗？
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<jiero> 直接用世界语算了。。。
<jiero> 我们又不是谈情说爱
<Inode_LF> 用亚特lan蒂文明语
 * MeaCulpa_ 试试看和宝宝说精灵语
<palomino|working> 好像挺科学的 , NoIE
<Evanescence> jiero: 。。。。。 ------
<kowalski> 用鸟语好了...
<MeaCulpa_> hmm, 我用吴语和宝宝交流
<jiero> 如果我们都用藏族文字呢。。。
<zhangkaixuan> Chrome Webstore 最受欢迎的 9 个游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/chrome-webstore-9-games/
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 无语？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa_> 满族官话就留给老师教了
<kowalski> 我用哈语..
<OT_iux> 江南水乡的咩库鲁帕中午早··
<OT_iux> 可惜我不会闽南话- -。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 藏汉文字是同源的，可行
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 上海话
<jiero> 我不会说任何方言。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: ...
<jiero> 尽管我没去过北京。
<OT_iux> (11时13分04秒) jiero: 如果我们都用藏族文字呢。。。 —— 不看内容，直接把你当藏独分子逮捕了
<MeaCulpa_> 我觉得大部分方言都比满族官话好听
<jiero> 不知道。。。
<Inode_LF> 还有个办法，大家各自为战，先干掉管互联网的国家控制中心
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 我家里的人通用语言是官话。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 因为祖父辈的4人方言皆不通
<kowalski> 我在家说陕西话..
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 2.6 走向尽头，这次看来是真的了 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-2-6-end/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 2.6 走向尽头，这次看来是真的了 : OSMSG
<NoIE> 项羽的叔叔教项羽识字，项羽不愿意。
<NoIE> 项羽的叔叔教项羽武艺，项羽不去学。
<MeaCulpa_> 佛教徒和苯教徒对于藏文来源，各执一词...
<NoIE> 项羽说，识字只能用来在论坛上发点帖子，发发牢骚而已。
<NoIE> 学习武艺只能对付几个城管。
<MeaCulpa_> 而且早就经历了梵文化
<Inode_LF> NoIE: 下面呢
<jiero> 。。。
<NoIE> 我要学真正有用的知识。
<jiero> 这里已经完了。。。
<OT_iux> http://jandan.net/2011/05/25/lingodroid.html
<iGoogle> NoIE: 真正有用的知识就是指那鸡？
<Inode_LF> NoIE: 项羽真正学了什么呢
<NoIE> 项羽的叔叔听后很高兴，于是教项羽英语、法语、德语，后来，项羽移民国外。
<iGoogle> 学会了别鸡嘛。 Inode_LF
<kowalski> -.-
<iGoogle> 还移民啊，外国鸡
<Evanescence> back
<Guest2971> z/
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<Inode_LF> 呵呵，可以用C语言通讯，或都perl
<Evanescence> wow，这话题扯远扯的很快阿
<kowalski> 010101010100
 * edison0354 有人要Born This Way的itunes plus aac吗？
<Inode_LF> 最好是二进制语
<Guest2971>   
<Inode_LF> 破解也得半天，比如这样
<Inode_LF> 000100010 001001001 0001110110
<MeaCulpa_> 二进制很好破
<Evanescence> 超级电脑。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 二战时候美军还拿印第安土话破呢
<MeaCulpa_> 二进制比任何自然语言都好破的多
<oooo> 大家有人安装了F15么
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 那是日本人先发明的
<Evanescence> 我们这儿出了好点子，然后被监听，这样，gov就会使用这个点子开发。。。。后果很完美
<iGoogle> 用土语
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa_: 那没辙了？等着一点上点的被囚笼？
<Evanescence> oooo: 不太喜欢redhat，喜欢fedra
<andyhou> i install f15 now
<xiangfu> 原来 ubuntu-cn 是政治群 :(
<NoIE> Inode_LF: 宾果！
<oooo> Evanescence: 是Fedora15
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 恩恩。。。
<MeaCulpa_> xiangfu: 神游群，才知道啊
<oooo> andyhou: hope u can suceed
<NoIE> xiangfu: Geek 是天生的自由人。
<xiangfu> crazy
<Evanescence> oooo: 恩，建议装，据说安全性提高了很多
<iGoogle> 相夫教子？ xiangfu
<xiangfu> iGoogle, write code.
<Evanescence> NoIE: 举双手双脚赞同
<iGoogle> 啥。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: good ， awesome idea about xiangfu
<xiangfu> discuss code.
<OT_iux> 恩…… 我想从 Ubuntu 转到 Fedora10
<OT_iux> 恩…… 我想从 Ubuntu 转到 Fedora 15
<andyhou> oooo: thx. i must be leaning new command
<xiangfu> discuss ubuntu. GNU/Linux.
<OT_iux> 请问有哪些注意事项
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 先讨论下你的nick
<xiangfu> 刘向富
<kowalski> xiang fu means 享福?
<xiangfu> done. :)
<xiangfu> next
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 这名字，特色
<oooo> andyhou: mainly the package install commands
<Evanescence> 色，的确
<Evanescence> oooo: it is simple
<kowalski> 色
<Evanescence> 呵呵呵。。。 nick
<iGoogle> 只是蛮土的名字。
<oooo> Evanescence: 我就是失败了，才来问一问的
<Evanescence> ee 的名字？ 求
<Evanescence> oooo: really？ package command ， use man is enough
<iGoogle> Evanescence: 你这nick太长了
<oooo> Evanescence: i dont know lal, havent used yet
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我是当时太喜欢伊凡塞斯这个乐队，所以就注册了
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 有人nick比你长了
<Evanescence> oooo: 。。。。 wtf
<iGoogle> 啊。乐队。。。不了解
<oooo> Evanescence: i said, i am here asking for help lol
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 很不错的
<iGoogle> 说一个经典的歌 ，我去搜索下
<Evanescence> oooo: god， you'd better ask in fedora IRC, they can help you more, or #linux
<Evanescence> iGoogle: save me
<iGoogle> 这名字的啊。。。
<oooo> Evanescence: i actually, just want to try kde out....
<Evanescence> oooo: you can install KDE under ubuntu too. or GNOME3
<oooo> Evanescence: not necessarily fedora 15
<Evanescence> oooo: i see, you can type: sudo apt-get install tasksel ; sudo tasksel kubuntu-desktop
<Evanescence> oooo: i see, you can type: sudo apt-get install tasksel ; sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<oooo> Evanescence: i tried kde under ubuntu, but that sucks, seriously
<Evanescence> oooo: well, I can do any more.
<Evanescence> oooo: maybe you can enable backports source
<blueghost> 谁想看我半成品的画
<blueghost> 没画完的
<oooo> so, which kde would u suggest
<Evanescence> oooo: then search "backports" in ubuntu official help doc site , it will tell how to install newer KDE in backports
<Evanescence> blueghost: me
<Evanescence> blu
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 好的
<NoIE> blueghost: （举手举手）
<Evanescence> blueghost: 你学艺术的？
<kowalski> me mememe
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 不是
<zhangkaixuan> 最受欢迎的 9 款开源版本控制系统 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/9-opensource-version-control-system/
<Evanescence> blueghost: how ？ paste ？
<NoIE> 我想买台mp4，但是我没有钱。。。
<Evanescence> zhangkaixuan: Git。。。
<NoIE> 我有一台dell的上网本，我想把它当mp4用。
<Evanescence> NoIE: 想买N900 with Maemo， 也没钱，不过很快就有了，
<zhangkaixuan> Evanescence: 最好用的应该是Monotone
<Evanescence> NoIE: 我唯一的家当就是一台10英寸的上网笨。。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 等等
<NoIE> 但是那台上网本的续航时间太短了，官方标称3.5个小时，用ubuntu 11.04 测试为 2.5个小时。
<blueghost> 怎么保存那么久啊
<NoIE> 请问，哪个系统可以播放视频文件，同时又比较省电？
<Evanescence> zhangkaixuan: 不知道，使用过才知道，不过看上去好像都很好
<jyfl987> 凤凰卫视报道，大陆一名湖南籍的男子19号乘着保丽龙组成的小船，用羽毛球拍当桨，在海面上划了五个多小时，从厦门偷渡到台湾的金门，但最后被台海巡署查获。这名男子宣称想要投奔自由，还希望加入国民党。http://t.cn/heQPem
<Evanescence> NoIE: 我的7小时，现在是6小时
<jyfl987> NoIE: 开下firefox 额
<NoIE> jyfl987: 开着呢，怎么了？
<Evanescence> jyfl987: shit，it does good， really good
<jyfl987> NoIE: 耗电量又跌
<NoIE> jyfl987: 那个新闻我看过，好像没什么意义，现在两岸关系很好。
<Evanescence> 完全使用terminal，不用GUI，好很多
<jyfl987> 关系好是大方向
<Evanescence> blueghost: 是啥作品，现在捧饭等待中。。。。
<jyfl987> 蒋健民
<NoIE> jyfl987: 找个地方藏起来多好？
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 你也愤青???
<jyfl987> 什么愤青
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 正传着呢, 好大
<NoIE> 愤青没有明确的定义，不敢乱用。
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 想投奔 国民党???
<jyfl987> 现在说的愤青跟以前那时候的意义不一样了
<jyfl987> blueghost: 为何投奔国民党就是愤青？？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 放小点, 太大, 不给贴
<kowalski> 愤青=气愤不给钱的青楼女子?
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 好吧, 那 该怎么说
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 你也 郑智化 了???
<jyfl987> blueghost: 有什么好说的 有的人视这里为乐土 有的人视为粪土 很正常嘛 世界是多元的哈
<Evanescence> blueghost: 恩，继续捧饭
<oooo> Evanescence: 是学生？
<andyhou> f15 doesnt have Minimize button
<Evanescence> oo
<NoIE> 他说风雨中，这点痛算什么。
<Evanescence> oooo: yes
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 好吧, 问题是 当局不能让你视为粪土
<jiero> 谁有Cairo 画钟表的办法？
<NoIE> 擦干泪不要怕，至少我们还有梦。
<jyfl987> blueghost: 也谈不上乐土
<NoIE> 他说风雨中，这点痛，算什么。
<Evanescence> jiero: conky？上的？好像见过
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 问题是 当局 强制你认为是乐土
<NoIE> 擦干泪，不要问，怕和谐。
<jyfl987> blueghost: 那就用脚投票呗
<jyfl987> 还好不是朝鲜 有钱还能出国
<blueghost> 围观 靓女
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org/154962 <== 没画完
<iGoogle> jiero: cairo-clock
<oooo> 不错
<oooo> blueghost: （鼓掌鼓掌）
<jiero> iGoogle:  那个是和cairo-dock绑定的吧。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 恩 不错 你给我推荐的东西 就cairo-clock 最有用
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你不会画下面点的吧。没经验？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 很有气质阿。画的
<jiero> 我不用dock。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: （欢呼欢呼）
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ..
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 什么点
<NoIE> jyfl987: 你画一张画大概需要多久？
<iGoogle> jiero: 和dock没关
<iGoogle> blueghost: 说你不会画cup
<NoIE> 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 好的，我看下
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我只画脸
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我又不会画画
<iGoogle> 又来
<NoIE> jyfl987: 抱歉。
<NoIE> blueghost: 你画一张画需要多久？
<jiero> blueghost: 支持开源游戏事业吧。有个家伙画30张不如你的，凑了接近$3000
<blueghost> NoIE:) 断断续续画的
<iGoogle> 有触摸板，这1天就画一个了
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143799.htm
<jiero> blueghost: 别人捐给他的。
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<NoIE> blueghost: 如果不上色，只画线稿呢？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我不画线稿的, 直接上色, 画错了,用颜色盖住.
<blueghost> NoIE:) 画是没有线的.
<NoIE> blueghost: 哦。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 我不是学美术的. 就按感觉来画, 没 1,2,3步骤的. 那些我是不懂的. 所以别按一般步骤问我
<NoIE> blueghost: 因为我特别向请您帮我画同人漫画，要是太花时间就不合适了。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不画漫画
<blueghost> 等会
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143790.htm
<Evanescence> blueghost: 画桌面。。。。很酷的那种。。。。
 * jiero 发现自己n年前用过cairo-clock。。。
<NoIE> 在《永远的毁灭公爵》跳票期间，拉登把世贸大厦撞了。
<NoIE> 在《永远的毁灭公爵》跳票期间，拉登被美军打死了。
<palomino|working> ......
<jiero> 在永远毁灭公爵跳票期间，横扫千军这公司垮了的都另换公司出了2代。
<jiero> 永远毁灭公爵跳票期间原对手iD都发布了n个新作，然后被收购了
<jiero> Urban Terror最新视频 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Qqm4c5lVM
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 这类游戏做的视频的观赏性实在低...
<NoIE> jiero: youtube。。。你是坏淫。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_, NoIE: 官方链接。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 这个视频的FOV在90以下，看了没速度感，偶喜欢高一点
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 我认为好游戏都无法用截图和视频表现出来
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 哦
<roylez> palomino|working: http://76.13.18.77/3404/5756594849_27e4ef874b_m.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我就在看画面以外的东西，物理模型，FOV
<Evanescence> blueghost: ？？？？？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。一样。我就是说视频和游戏体验根本不搭界。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 你说画桌面, 什么意思
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 这HD还用Quake 引擎么？ 武器后座力要自己实现的
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<MeaCulpa_> 唉，现实题材的，还是没有ET那样有兵种的爽...
<Evanescence> blueghost: 就是画桌面，像黑客的那种桌面很酷，大多是线条，字幕，一些组件搭建的，你可以画基本框架，这样大家可以在你的基础上添加，很酷吧，
<NoIE> 如果是 Quake 引擎的话，就很有可能能以 OpenGL 模式运行了。
<Evanescence> 有事稍候回来
<roylez> palomino|working: 大老板，把你家秘书的照片发来看看？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 仍然是Quake引擎改。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: ETQW
<palomino|working> 秘书是何物。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 那2奶也行
<jiero> 现实题材呃。。。
<palomino|working> 1奶都没有阿
<NoIE> 大家对使命召唤的资料片：光荣使命关注吗？
<jiero> Me开源的游戏有几个有兵种的。。。不都是随意吗。。。设个那个限制我认为比较无趣。
<jiero> 。。。按错了按住了shift。
<roylez> palomino|working: 兔子遇到鹰 http://i.imgur.com/C91Vi.jpg
 * jiero 没玩过使命召唤啥的
<palomino|working> .......
 * NoIE 使命召唤不玩也罢，但至少要看看通关视频。
<jiero> roylez: 我无法理解
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/lpLvx.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 你搞个真实的。
<NoIE> roylez: ^.^ b
<jiero> roylez: 看起来就是有距离差的吗。
<roylez> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/rzkTD.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 你在逛？
<NoIE> ro
<NoIE> roylez: 你去当煎蛋的编辑好了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你这条狗，太猛了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我在纠结，买悍马还是买路虎
 * MeaCulpa_ 悍马好还是路虎好？
<iGoogle> 有气质
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 买春
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 烧太多油的，没别要
<iGoogle> 维修费用也是一个问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你家要俩车干啥
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 那你 把我的 画做画布. 在上面画眼镜, 画 胡须
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 你在上面 画三点, 多大随你
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 买这个 http://19o1.tumblr.com/photo/1280/5820222674/1/tumblr_lk6mmuJudO1qic6n3
<MeaCulpa_> 悍马：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7906062067
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 网页颜色设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332761&p=2344371 为了在桌面和终端间切换时没那么伤眼，桌面环境被我改的黑乎乎的几乎一律是黑底白字……这样导致了浏览某些网页时网页中的文本输入框变成黑底，背景色黑了不要紧，问题是我在里面输入的文字也是黑的 。而其他网页的文本输入框则 ...
<MeaCulpa_> 路虎：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9884476053&frm=
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我不会画画，。。。只会按照自己意愿在上面添加圆，三角形啥的，然后加字母和改变颜色
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: tumblr是我用来看黄图的，呵呵
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: http://imagebin.org/154966
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 也行啊, 俩圆就是 菠萝了
 * MeaCulpa_ 觉得那款路虎塑料感太强了，还是悍马彪悍一点
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 包邮不？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 额。。。。在你的画上添加圆很不相称阿
<blueghost> Evanescence:)
<Evanescence> blueghost: :-)，
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 自己提货
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你觉得呢，我觉得悍马好
<iGoogle> 包邮。这问题好
<iGoogle> 被国企看中的东西，都是落后的东西。 MeaCulpa_
<blueghost> NoIE:) 什么是同人漫画
<blueghost> 成人漫画???
<iGoogle> 同志？
<microcai> ?????
<NoIE> 那就是一些读者们利用原作者所写的书（如《火影》）里面的一些人物来创造自己的漫画。简单的说就是同人漫画（如《火影》）不是岸本先生所写的，而是由其他人所写的，人物是从原作品中抽取的，但人物画法就不一定跟原作一样了。同人小说亦是如此。也有另一种说法，就是BL（男性同性恋），拿《火影》来说吧，如果它的读者把它写成BL同人
<NoIE> 小说，就会将当中的（男性）人物进行“配对”组成自己心中所想的“同人小说了。
<NoIE> 摘自雅虎知识堂。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你觉得自家方便放的话就悍马吧
<hata> NoIE←␣←; 解释得真认真
<jiero> blueghost: 就是私人漫画。
<jiero> blueghost: 非公司发行的
<MeaCulpa_> 漫画...
<blueghost> jiero:) 哦
<atcho> iGoogle: 我
<root___> abc
<atcho>  05/25/2011 12:21:22
<jiero> Microsoft Kills Skype For Asterisk
<root___> qzhou
<jiero> 所以微软杀掉桌面Linux的Skype指日可待
<abccc> o
<UU123> ...
<UU123> cls
<UU123> clear
<atcho> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-cn.html  看看在聊啥呢!(12:22:31)(07)
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<UU123> 咦？
<jiero> 新文章，将复古的 pixel-art用 vector取代。
<abccc> dir
<abccc> ls
<UU123> dir
<UU123> 米有反应
<jiero> UU123: 你在做什么？
<abccc> Ôõô¿´²»ÁËÖÐÎÄÄØ?
<^k^> abccc:say 怎么看不了中文呢? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Changkinkuo> atcho:打不开阿
<atcho> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-cn.html  看看在聊啥呢!(12:23:42)(07)
<UU123> jiero: 试试命令
<abccc> gb2312
<NoIE> jiero: 我要以小人知心度君子之腹了。
<jiero> abccc: 。。。
<NoIE> 如果微软故意将skype for linux 弄得不稳定，效果会更好。
<abccc> exit
<UU123> 呃，微软不会出linux版本的吧
<UU123> 要是不出，抗议去
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : https://groups.google.com/group/ircubuntu-cn/topics 有需要请浏览 , . 12:24:26
<jiero> NoIE: 微软不用那样搞臭自己的名声，只要不更新就行了
<jiero> 无视战略是最好的
<jiero> 面的有人报道这种事情
<UU123> 呃，悲剧了，skype打电话确实便宜
<NoIE> jiero: 就像对待 FoxPro 那样？
<iGoogle> 这kk，又换一个字符。
<NoIE> UU123: 未来会有 P2P 的免费电话网络出现的。
<jiero> NoIE: FoxPro是什么？
<abccc> 这回看到 了
<jiero> NoIE: 网络电话免费的早就有了地说。因为不好被公司控制所以不容以流行。
<abccc> 哈哈
<NoIE> jiero: 一款很受欢迎的数据库软件，后被微软收购。
<jiero> 不被控制就不被政府接受
<UU123> NoIE:这个以前不是有过么
<NoIE> UU123: 哦。。。我不知道。。。
<UU123> NoIE: 被打压了
<UU123> 侵犯了电信的钱钱。。
<Changkinkuo> 有人在linux下写程序吗?
<Changkinkuo> 你们用的什么语言
<iGoogle> ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡ä·¡
<Changkinkuo> 写的什么应用?
<NoIE> Changkinkuo: 游戏程序算吗？
<Changkinkuo> 算啊
<NoIE> Changkinkuo: python。
<OT_iux> 我用mirc Script 写了一个机器人，因为太吵在这个频道被永久封禁了……
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 我不写。
<atcho> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-cn.html  看看在聊啥呢!(12:28:35)(07)
<^k^> ⇪ title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/25/#ubuntu-cn.txt
 * OT_iux 哭跑
<Changkinkuo> python刚开始学习
 * NoIE OT_iux: 留下三行水迹。
<Changkinkuo> 还不会写gui界面
<OT_iux> =。= 为啥是3行
<MaskRay> *!*Oicebot@222.77.146.*                                  lindbohm.freenode.net
<abccc> 用python在控制控制台窗口怎么
<abccc> 分屏输出?
<blueghost> 该死, 要我从线稿画, 还真不会啊
<MaskRay> OT_iux: freenode 的人封的？
<blueghost> 漫画一定的 有线条的???
<OT_iux> MaskRay:  freeflying 封的
<NoIE> OT_iux: 网上有一张经常被转的表情，一个小女孩一边哭一边跑，身后留下三行水迹。
<OT_iux> 。。。
<NoIE> blueghost: 怎么了？
<UU123> 那是什么意思？
<Changkinkuo> python在控制控制台窗口怎么
<Changkinkuo> 分屏输出?分屏输出什么意思阿?
<OT_iux> 不知道……
<abccc> 就是把输出分成上下
<abccc> 两部分
<blueghost> NoIE:) 漫画啊, 一定得有 线条才能称为 漫画???
<NoIE> blueghost: 我想不是。
<Changkinkuo> abccc:类似什么呢?
<NoIE> blueghost: 只是有线稿以后方便分工。
<abccc> 就象这个irssi
<abccc> 下面是输入的,上面是显示
<blueghost> NoIE:) 哦, 一个画线稿,一个上色???
<UU123> 要分工合作滴
<NoIE> blueghost: 恩。
<iGoogle> 〠 roylez
<UU123> 〠
<UU123> ;-)
<atcho> 命令行下发邮件的程序，谁用过啊？
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<UU123> 这个以前弄过，弄不好
<atcho> 我想设置一个自动发信的、用cron实现
<atcho> uu
<atcho> UU123: 你说发mail吗？
<UU123> 是mail，一头雾水，往后就不弄了
<atcho> Changkinkuo: 以前是那个url，现在变了
<atcho> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-cn.html  看看在聊啥呢!(12:37:07)(07)
<kowalski> hi all
<atcho> kowalski: helloooo
<atcho> UU123: 还弄过吗？
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍤ 
<kowalski> atcho: ssh is awesome
<UU123> atcho: 以后就没有再过了
<abccc> exit
<flay> 请问irssi一连接gtalk就崩溃掉了 请问是怎么回事阿
<MeaCulpa_> python有curses库
<andyhou> test
<atcho> UU123: 再试试吧，弄好后，我可以定期、每天都给你发邮件，你可以用手机139邮箱接、手机短信就可以读主题。内容你自己选、笑话、励志、英文诸如此类
<^k^> andyhou, ....  ㍤ 
<log123> 大家好。。请问有什么方法或者软件可以安全的动态调整LVM卷大小。。/home太大了
<atcho> test
<kjsi__> test
<roylez> iGoogle: 毁灭公爵居然真的完工了？？？ http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/05/24/the-impossible-day-duke-forever-is-gold/
<microcai> cls
<microcai> clear
<^k^> kjsi__, ....  ㍤ 
<atcho> UU123: 我之前用飞信发、后来飞信需要验证码，放弃很久了。
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: sendmail, 但更现代化的，Linux里面你可以用那些简化的smtp程序，如msmtp
<UU123> atcho: 这么丰富？不过我最近不常上网了，在命令下设置好mail,就能接收那么多？
<atcho> MeaCulpa_: 我ssh到一个server弄的、有些程序没有
<atcho> UU123: 不是 我有个远程主机可以用 24小时基本上，可以定时比如每天8点22点、3点10分等等给你发送
<UU123> atcho: 只要有邮箱的朋友就能收到了？那我弄了也不发呃
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: 一般都有....你man sendmail看看那个系统的sendmail是怎么实现的
<atcho> UU123: 我添加你的邮箱就行啊，发给你，你不收到了。你们哪里139邮箱可以免费短信，就可以用普通短信阅读主题，一般100个字都能收到了
<atcho> MeaCulpa_: 下午上去看看吧 以前用飞信用了一段时间了，cron命令很强劲
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Debian的sendmail居然是exim...
<atcho> MeaCulpa_: 哦，你是那个vajira is not buddha
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: 不关机何必cron...直接循环+sleep，灭哈哈
<atcho> MeaCulpa_: 不知道我记错了没有
<atcho> sleep不太好弄吧 MeaCulpa_
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 显然用exim，sendmail的配置不是人干的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 比exim简单的多了去了
<microcai> ..............
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/05/24/the-impossible-day-duke-forever-is-gold/
<atcho> roylez: 有不用安装的exim吗 MeaCulpa_ 我没有root权限 不能安装程序
<microcai> ... .. . . . .
<roylez> atcho: 没有
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: 啥os... linux?
<atcho> ubun MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: 看看perl版本， python版本
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: 自己写一个
<atcho> 回头聊 MeaCulpa_
<atcho> logout
<UU123> 定时的想不清，不过你可以写个批处理呃
<MeaCulpa_> 发邮件telnet都可以...
 * jiero 发现今天e16变挂了。。。竟然多次不出菜单
<jiero> gg
<MeaCulpa_> netcat...
<UU123> 时间一到就实行mail
<kowalski> -.-
<UU123> mail的内容想必你是设置好的吧，只要sho啥来着定个时
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://cnbeta.com/articles/143811.htm  看这个，我朝v5
<jiero> gg
<roylez> 网友“cheangian”质疑的一家淘宝店铺至今仍然是销售量第一。截至5月23日 21时，仅荷兰本土牛栏一个品牌，该店铺当月销售量高达6023罐，每罐约155元。若按每罐重900克，该家店铺23天就销售了半吨的荷兰牛栏奶粉。而该店铺店主在网帖中亦曾回应质疑，表示自己是通过与荷兰超市合作预订奶粉，批量走货，每罐成本10欧元，邮费均摊约30元人民
 * edison0354 研究称快乐的男人缺乏性吸引力   我泪奔了……
<roylez> 一位同样在做出口的知情人士告诉记者，该店铺每个月的销售量和荷兰整个北部的婴儿奶粉数量接近了。
<roylez> edison0354: 爱迪生...
<edison0354> roylez: ？
<roylez> edison0354: 你女人还少阿
<edison0354> roylez: ^
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<microcai> roylez: ....
<microcai> roylez:  i HAVE NO KIDS
<edison0354> lainme: 难道MM们真的喜欢忧郁大叔吗？
<flay> 请问weechat可以聊gtalk吗？
<microcai> flay:  yes we can
<andyhou> warning: undefined reference to <schema id='org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.at'/>
<flay> 那我去试试 呵呵 刚发现irssi一连gtalk就崩溃
<UU123> 不是说pidgin安装某个插件，就可以在消息窗口上直接看视频了吗，带有连接的
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
<UU123> - -＃
<UU123> 用linux脚本自动发送和收取邮件
<ofan> flay: 可以
<ofan> flay: 装个bitlbee,或者直接登陆bitlbee的服务器..
 * edison0354 苹果确认乔布斯将在WWDC上发表主题演讲
 * edison0354 坐等
<iGoogle>  ofan 干嘛不直接说finch
<iGoogle> edison0354: 别信教。
<flay> ofan: 还要装bitlbee 我看了下它说支持jabber协议应该可以gtalk吧
<flay> 10.10的源里面还是0.3.2
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我早就信教了
<microcai> edison0354:  GOOOOOOD
<ofan> iGoogle: 我不喜欢finch
<ofan> flay: 可以,我就用的,bitlbee不是必须要装的
 * edison0354 清华大学新闻学院李希光老师：“真维斯楼”是“真理维护者居于斯楼”。班尼路同意，他们将冠名哲学系大楼，意为“班班读尼采，人人走大路”；鸿星尔克冠名图书馆，意为“鸿鹄飞星，尔辈克己”；但杜蕾丝冠名食堂失败，“杜康之醇品于味蕾斯斯入扣”意境不高，被杰士邦击败——“杰出之士护国安邦”。
<ofan> edison0354: 信什么教?
<edison0354> ofan: 教主教
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<lainme> edison0354: 我不喜欢
<flay> 都是人才
<edison0354> lainme: 哦耶～
 * Guest42366 
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu11.04实战完美文件备份 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332769&p=2344477 学自此帖，为了自己查找方便，新开一帖，不好意思：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=210778 ubuntu完美文件备份解决方案： 1、备份的分区文件格式必须是ext4格式； 2、安装pdumpfs apt-get install pdumpfs 3、备份命令： pdumpfs -参数 / ...
<iGoogle> lainme: 听说你考97？
<lainme> iGoogle: 93
<edison0354> lainme: 考啥？
<lainme> edison0354: 托福
<iGoogle> 。俄。那口语也很好了？
<edison0354> lainme: 你打算出国？
<kowalski> -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
<lainme> edison0354: 香港科技大学，导师推荐我去
<edison0354> lainme: 挺好的啊！
<microcai> lainme:  ...
<iGoogle> 这学校难道很强？
<UU123> 关键是这学校所在的地方，比如香港。。。
<UU123> 大陆好还是香港好呢。。。
<atcho> UU123:
<UU123> :-D
<iGoogle> 西太平洋大学，地方也好。 UU123 nnnnd
<UU123> 哈哈哈
<lainme> ……
<ofan> lainme: 第一次?
<UU123> 在大陆吧，你吃东西放心吗？你住的地方确定无毒么？
<lainme> ofan: 啥？
<iGoogle> lainme: 不是更你说的。别在意。 lol
<ofan> lainme: 托福
<lainme> ofan: 恩
<iGoogle> UU123: 那香港喝水，都要进口啊。
<ofan> lainme: 很利害呀
<UU123> iGoogle: 只要自己喝的安心就成呃。。。。别生病就万事大吉了
<iGoogle> lainme: 去吧。我们会去探望你的。
<lainme> iGoogle: 好……
<atcho> UU123: 乱码
<edison0354> lainme: 记得寄礼物来
<ofan> lainme: 申请学校了?
<lainme> ofan: 拿到offer了
<edison0354> ofan: 额，你赶快去取经
<UU123> atcho: 神马乱码？
<ofan> lainme: 哪里?
<lainme> ofan: 香港科技大学
<iGoogle> 记得穿企鹅图案的衣服，当暗号。
<lainme> iGoogle: 会被认为是qq会员
<ofan> lainme: master ?
<lainme> ofan: phd
<iGoogle> lol
<ofan> lainme: 额..  牛啊
<atcho> 哦。。。 都乱码
<ofan> lainme: 学计算机?
<lainme> ofan: 不是……数学系，计算流体力学
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<ofan> 这里好多phd...
<edison0354> lainme: 还是老本行啊
<MeaCulpa_> .
<ofan> lainme: 数学系.. 好牛
<iGoogle> 流体力学。是不是研究造船的。 :D
<lainme> ofan: 工科生，数学差的。假期要补……
<ofan> lainme: 香港花费也挺贵吧?
<roylez> lainme: computation fluid dynamics ?
<lainme> iGoogle: 飞机、船、汽车……
<ofan> lainme: 我是得猛补了...
<iGoogle> 我崽崽的单车，要改进下，下次请教你。 lainme
<ofan> iGoogle: 改成UFO..
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> ET啊
<ofan> lol
<lainme> roylez: 恩。正打算向您打听那边生活费用情况……
<lainme> iGoogle: 加两个翅膀。lol
<iGoogle> 只要能飞，就成
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<ofan> iGoogle: 改成导弹..
<iGoogle> lainme: roylez 只懂袋鼠货币。
<roylez> lainme: 没什么好打听的，工资够花的
<bluek> ufo。。。。
<bluek> 会被认为是QQ会员
<bluek> 哈哈
<lainme> roylez: 住宿是要按学习状况分配？博士毕业要求如何……
<roylez> lainme: 硕士博士住的一样的，你愿意多花就住的好。我同学那时候单间2k每月
<ofan> lainme: 不会吧.. 按学习成绩分?
<lainme> ofan: 有人说校内住宿是这样。我也不清楚……
<iGoogle> roylez: 你咋还有同学在读的。
<roylez> iGoogle: 已经毕业了
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 你还以为你早熟了。。。 lol
<atcho> MeaCulpa_: 那个发邮件程序叫啥 谢谢
<iGoogle> atcho: 源里面一堆发邮件的模块。
<atcho> iGoogle: 我不能安装程序
<atcho> iGoogle: 没权限
<flay> 请问cmake的-DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE指定为debug是啥意思
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<MeaCulpa_> atcho: man sendmail
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://pic.dc.yesky.com/imagelist/09/30/10870688_8590.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.cxdq.com/d/img/090101/200911131522168.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马蜗行
<palomino|working> ....
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不会漫画
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你好有空啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 现在还是SOHO?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 对了，你那个啥。。。那个女人的画呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://imagebin.org/154962 帮你美化了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我给她发了信，半天都没回应，估计是没缘分了。。有点儿失望。。。继续找
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到那画了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: .............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你忽悠我呢吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找鼻子象那画那样的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那个 基本就是没鼻子的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我画的那个好看不
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还行，但是。。压根不是一个人啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道 什么叫艺术化不
<bigclean> quit
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是说, 找女人 就得找 鼻子象那画那样子的
<andyhou> i can't find shutdown button
<andyhou> gnome 3 feroda15
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去死
<xiangfu> andyhou: sudo poweroff :)
<lemonhall> andyhou: 按着ALT点击那个系统图标
<xiangfu> andyhou: I never use the shutdown button
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 鼻子要挺
<lemonhall> andyhou: 这属于一个脑残的设计
<andyhou> xiangfu:...
<andyhou> lemonhall: i try
<andyhou> lemonhall: so crazy
<lemonhall> andyhou: ALT还是那个SUPER，我忘记了，这属于GNOME两大脑残设计之一
<andyhou> lemonhall: i like it
<andyhou> lemonhall: :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 前一个好看, 还是这个好看
<lemonhall> blueghost: 明显照片好看，至于你的画，有进步。。。起码画得比我好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么照片
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://www.douban.com/people/jiao_jiao/
<lemonhall> blueghost: 给你看这个姑娘，快死了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那个没鼻子的?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还有六个月左右的命，我们在围观她
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 1984??????
<Guest2971>    nm 啊B C       　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
<Guest2971> lvm 快照 以后 用了一段时间 我想还原到最初快照的时候 用什么 命令啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://theladygoogle.tumblr.com/post/4867874775/photo-of-the-llullaillaco-maiden-a-15-year-old
<lemonhall> Guest2971: lvm这么强大，还有快照功能啊
<lemonhall> roylez: 这是真的吗，保存的这么好
<roylez> lemonhall: 是阿，衣服都没烂
<roylez> Guest2971: 直接挂载
<Guest2971> lemonhall, 没有这个功能吗？
<Guest2971> roylez, 我想就是不备份 直接建立一个快照 修改数据后 用一个命令 还原到之前建立快照的时候那样，可以吗
<Guest2971> roylez, 有点类似 还原卡的功能？
<roylez> Guest2971: 一个命令还原的想法稍稍有点夸张。两三个命令是可以的
<Guest2971> roylez, 那两三个命令呢 麻烦赐教
<roylez> Guest2971: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_snapshots
<^k^> ⇪ title: Back Up (And Restore) LVM Partitions With LVM Snapshots | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<roylez> Guest2971: 直接跳到第三页
<Guest2971> roylez, 好的 谢谢 ，呵呵 我看看
<iGoogle> roylez: 最近咋动物恋情。。
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332778
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MeaCulpa_> .
<iGoogle> 有艺术细胞的，来改改
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ［已解决］如何用命令调用nautilus打开某一个文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332777&p=2344544 Code: [  dante@Mac:  ~/Desktop  ]  $  cd /usr/share/backgrounds/ [  dante@Mac:  /usr/share/backgrounds  ]  $  ls 040709fengjing12.jpg  202717130_a8287eff83_o.jpg  mac.jpg 040709fengjing14.jpg  cosmos                      warty-final-ubuntu.png 112391 ...
<tenzu> 改完变没有细胞了
<stock> 现在使用irc的中文聊天室很少哦
<roylez> iGoogle: 神马破烂玩意...
<MeaCulpa_> stock: 这里是最大的
<stock> 好象只有linu的人才用ir了
<iGoogle> 免费注册 请填写有效QQ(20位以内数字 nnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<iGoogle> 󰀍啊。欺负你看不到。 roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 走？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你喜欢注册的吧。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 注册啥？
<iGoogle> 看那帖子。 tenzu
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你自己申请个扣扣吧，乖
<iGoogle> 坏疼猪。馊主意。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我的扣扣要留着，不乱注册
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: go
<iGoogle> 留着养崽吧。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 10年后留给我儿子
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<^k^> iGoogle:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<palomino|working> 。。 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 做个打麻将的bot
<iGoogle> 86人麻将？
<palomino|working> .......
<leizhicheng> 大家下午好～
<leizhicheng> 各位有弄DZ建论坛的么？
<leizhicheng> 木有人？
<bluek> 我的vbox里面为什么打不了direct 3d那一项的勾？哈哈。听说cad 2004要安装那个，我在安全模式下装好了，可是回到正常启动，又没打沟。
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTA0OTExNDcy.html
<NoIE> 百度广告：想抓谁就抓谁
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://wiki.osdev.org/Bare_bones
<NeverForever> pidgin用哪个插件可以关掉进入和离开聊天室的提示呢？
<Barden> 这里有php高手哇
<NeverForever> 问上大家，pidgin用哪个插件可以关掉进入和离开聊天室的提示呢？
<Barden> php mail()函数，返回值1，邮件发送成功，但收不到，这是啥原因.....
<smidgen> hi all
<^k^> smidgen, 好  ㍦ 
 * smidgen was hungry
<NeverForever> 有正在用pidgin的么？
<smidgen> what thing?
<NeverForever> 用哪个插件可以过滤掉聊天室中的进入聊天室这类的文字？
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐一款Mac风格GTK主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/elementary-lion-mac/
<Guest2971> roylez, 刚那个是用dd命令吗？ 我是这样想的 ，刚组哦了快照 如果之修改一个文件 那个原来的那个文件还原回去就好了，不用全部还原吧
<smidgen> i don't know
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 黑苹果王道！
<smidgen> edison0354: DELL?
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354: gnome2默认主题中。。。  机器折腾不起了
<void1> NeverForever: join part hiding
<smidgen> Dragon born dragon, chicken born chicken, mouse"s son can make hole!
<stock> linux上瑁
<NeverForever> void1: 非常感谢~~
<stock> linux上QQ的客户端有控制台的吗
<smidgen> stock: try finch
 * smidgen 换了个马甲就没人认识了，哈哈哈
<tenzu> smidgen: stiffler
<smidgen> tenzu: 厉害!
<tenzu> smidgen: whois能看到啊
<Guest2971> google 了很多关于 lvm的帖子 都是 转载 转载看了很多 其实老是那么几篇
 * microcai 中国就是抄袭嘛！转载也是 copy
<zhangkaixuan> ....数据库挂了...
<Guest2971> 唉 ，所以啊 求教 关于 lvm2 快照功能，
<smidgen> tenzu: 长见识了...
<zhangkaixuan> 其实ibm那里有很多lvm2的文章
<Guest2971> zhangkaixuan, 是的 我刚准备去 ibm看呢
 * smidgen 被派去装系统。。。他还会回来滴~~~
 * microcai 求 SA 工作。
<Guest2971> 看到有 说修改mount快照 然后修改里面的资料 错了 可以删掉 无所谓，
 * microcai 我不干 coder 了。
<Guest2971> 我觉得应该可以修改原来系统的内容 如果不对了就用快照还原下 快照记录了 修改的内容
<Guest2971> 但是怎么还原 一直找不到 方法
<leizhicheng> 话说有人玩DZ建论坛的木有？
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Fedora 15正式版还是不稳定！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332785&p=2344618 之前使用份额的哦人啊 15beta的时候就觉得不稳定，结果今天是用正式版的时候发现还是不稳定…… 老是死机！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 thlgood — 2011-05-25 15:03
<webOS> href|scr="www.some.com" 怎么改写成 =》href|src="mypage/?url=www.some.com" 求regex 正则
<webOS> 算了。不用了。
<jyfl987> 有人玩forth的么
<cece_> 终于重装好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还没启动好...
<emacsyin> 我的debian的“时间与日期”工具不能设置阿，都是暗颜色的，似乎权限不行
<roylez> Guest2971: 挂载上来想cp就cp，随便你
<emacsyin> roylez: 网页QQ视频出现错误，如何重新安装flash插件？
<emacsyin> 怎么没人所化哦
<emacsyin> 说话
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://jandan.net/2011/05/25/rapture-date-wrong.html
<roylez> emacsyin: 几年没用qq了，你问错人了
<jiero> 刚才测试了impressive最新版本，似乎不错。
<jiero> 推荐一下。
<emacsyin> roylez: 浏览器的flash插件怎么重新安装？
<hyb> emacsyin: 可以试一下，把插件删了，再打开需要插件的网页，就可以自动安装
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 总算又刷出来10来行
<jiong> 我装的fedora 14 KDE 的。我yum update 之后重启 进到X界面时提示  无法打开主题文件/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais
<jiong> 有没有人遇到这个问题啊。
<jiong> 这样导致X界面启动不起来。
<jiero> jiong: 。。。不是吧。。。
<jiong> 就是的。
<jiero> 你怎么搞的？
<jiero> jiong: 那就删了它？
<jiong> fedora14 啊。。装好系统了。我就yum update 升级了一下。之后我重启起来就出那个提示了。
<jiong> 点击确定，就黑黑的什么都没了。
<jiero> 用ctrl+alt+F1
<jiong> 现在就没那个文件。
<calebot> 真该叫昨晚那小白来看看 fedora 问题
<pityonline> 有用 bitcoin 的吗？
<hyb> ubuntu 怎么运行都不用500MB内存
<jiero> pityonline: 给我钱么？
<jiong> 可以切换到命令界面。
<pityonline> jiero: 答非所问
<jiong> 用root  startx 也可以就可以进到KDE 的X界面。
<jiong> 这个问题。谁能给个解决办法啊。
<emacsyin> hyb: 不知道插件在哪里哦，卸载了新立德里的插件，似乎浏览器还能浏览flash内容
<calebot> emacsyin: about:plugins
<pocoyo> emacsyin: 插件只能禁用吧
<calebot> 不是都有写路径么？
 * calebot 半年多没用 firefox 了
<roylez> jiong: man kdm，找到kdm的配置文件，编辑，改掉主题
<jiero> pityonline: 我没有的话怎么问你要啊
<emacsyin> calebot: 应该是Shockwave Flash
<emacsyin> calebot: 不知道如何卸载哦
<jiong> 都用什么命令。。怎么搞。我没玩过KDE
<hyb> emacsyin: 你用什么浏览器
<emacsyin> hyb: 用的是chrmium
<emacsyin> hyb: 就是google浏览器
<jiong> KDE的主题配置文件叫做什么？？？
<calebot> emacsyin: google chrome 还是 chromium? 两个插件不一样
<jiero> jiong: 怕什么。。。
<emacsyin> calebot: 是chromium，我肯定
<calebot> emacsyin: ubuntu?
<jiong> 直接 man kdm？？？
<jiero> emacsyin: 还有gnash之类的
<calebot> jiero++
<jiero> jiong: 我不知道。好有2太电脑。
<emacsyin> calebot: 是debian
<calebot> emacsyin: about:plugins 看一下插件名
<jiong> 我双系统么。
<calebot> emacsyin: dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<jiero> calebot: +的意思是赞哦
<hyb> emacsyin: 在 /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<emacsyin> calebot: Shockwave Flash
<emacsyin> hyb: 要怎么更新到最新的插件哦？
<calebot> hyb: debian 装 adobe flash 方式很多种的
<calebot> hyb: 不一定都在那
<emacsyin> dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<emacsyin> adobeair: /opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so
<calebot> emacsyin: 那估计是 hyb 说的那了
<emacsyin> hyb: 要怎么搞？
<hyb> emacsyin: 在chromium的高级选项里的插件里可以看到
<jiong> jiero ：   kde的主题要改的话 修改那个文件？？？
<hyb> emacsyin: 你确定是这个文件的问题么
<emacsyin> hyb: 这个插件估计是版本低了
<hyb> emacsyin: 现在什么版本
<hyb> emacsyin: 我的是10.3.181
<emacsyin> hyb: 这个版本下载不了，提示要用关联程序  http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe - 安装 Adobe Flash Player
<emacsyin> hyb: 现在提供apt格式的，而且都要用关联程序打开哦
<emacsyin> hyb: 不信你试试刚才我给的网址里的apt格式的
<emacsyin> 下载不了哦，apt格式的
<lainme> emacsyin: 下载tar.gz，然后把libflashplayer.so丢到相应位置就行了
<emacsyin> lainme: 不是有apt的吗
<lainme> emacsyin: 你不是说没装关联的，不能下么
<lainme> emacsyin: 那就下tar.gz啊，也很容易
<emacsyin> lainme: 是阿，我想知道怎么下apt的
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • mount出错啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332792&p=2344653 我有4台服务器，3.2上已经有一个共享文件夹havi， 在其余三台机器上用下面的命令，mount。 mount -t cifs -o username=root,password=paawd //192.168.3.2/havi/messi /home/hey/shares/ 其中两台正常，第三台报错 mount: //192.168.3.2/havi/messi is not a valid block device 四台服务器都 ...
<jiero> 除了Stardict 还有支持这样的词典软件吗？ http://imgur.com/RxbLh
<lainme> emacsyin: apturl可能
<andyhou> 左脑可以处理图像么？
<andyhou> 不是说右脑处理图像么？那么左脑是否也可以处理图像
<lainme> stardict竟然还能这样……
<emacsyin> lainme: 那要怎么做
<Ming397050067> -_-
<silverzhao> 求教：大家用smplayer看视频时，video选用什么模式？
<Ming397050067> lfs频道为什么没人呢？
<silverzhao> vdpau是不是只有在播放h.264等高清时才有用的？对于一般的rm，mkv等选用什么模式呢
<lainme> emacsyin: 装那个软件……
<Ming397050067> tar xvf $LFS/linux-2.6.22.5.tar.bz2
<Ming397050067> cd linux-2.6.22.5
<Ming397050067> sed -i '/scsi/d' include/Kbuild
<Ming397050067> make mrproper
<emacsyin> lainme: 源里没哪个
<Ming397050067> 第二次装这个的时候出错了...
<Ming397050067> 有没人知道为什么啊？
<calebot> Ming397050067: 旧版 lfs?
<calebot> Ming397050067: 用新版玩
<Ming397050067> 6.3版
<Ming397050067> 我按照第二版 手把手教你如何建立自己的Linux系统装的
<calebot> Ming397050067: stable 都 6.8 了好伐
<calebot> Ming397050067: 完那么旧版的纯粹找虐
<calebot> s/完/玩
<Ming397050067> 呃...
<Ming397050067> 新版教程不一样
<Ming397050067> 怕装错
<Ming397050067> 我新玩的
<calebot> Ming397050067: stable 基本不会有问题的
<emacsyin> calebot: 我的webqq2.0视频就产生这个错误  Error #2046
<calebot> Ming397050067: 要不也试试 6.7
<Ming397050067> 哦
<Ming397050067> LIVECD稳定版最高多少？
<calebot> Ming397050067: lfs 不出 livecd 了
<Ming397050067> 呃...
<calebot> Ming397050067: 随便找一套 distro 就可以玩
<Ming397050067> 里面有所有需要的包了？
<calebot> Ming397050067: 照手册一步一步黏贴就好啦
<Ming397050067> 我用虚拟机粘贴不了
<emacsyin> calebot:  还有我无法调整时间哦
<emacsyin> calebot: 我的系统没办法调整时间
<calebot> emacsyin: 调时间要 root 的
<calebot> emacsyin: sudo 也行
<Ming397050067> tar xvf $LFS/linux-2.6.22.5.tar.bz2 cd linux-2.6.22.5 sed -i '/scsi/d' include/Kbuild make mrproper make headers_check make INSTALL_HDR_PATH=dest headers_install cp -rv dest/include/* /usr/include cd .. rm -rf linux-2.6.22.5
<Ming397050067> 如果不用sed那个命令有什么区别？
<Ming397050067> tar xvf $LFS/linux-2.6.22.5.tar.bz2
<Ming397050067> cd linux-2.6.22.5
<Ming397050067> sed -i '/scsi/d' include/Kbuild
<Ming397050067> make mrproper
<Ming397050067> 前面看见没有sed的
<Ming397050067> 第二次装就有了
<emacsyin> 我的系统似乎不能用普通用户调整时间
<emacsyin> 而且不提是我输入管理员密码
<emacsyin> 所以没办法修改系统时间
<Ming397050067> 请问LFS的去哪里交流啊-_-
<microcai> 好多非电池，没地方扔，一直放抽屉，诶。
<microcai> 好多废电池，没地方扔，一直放抽屉，诶。
<microcai> 连个扔废电池的地方都没有
<jiero> microcai: 我曾经收集了一抽屉。某天发现被丢掉了。。。
<jiero> microcai: 那时有大学生收集的。
<jiero> microcai: 现在不知道了
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 充电电池好，enelong的随便玩
<MeaCulpa_> a.
<jiero> roylez: 。。。我可没说那是我用的电池。。。另外，那时还没有流行充电电池——我也买不起。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<microcai> 。。。 。。。
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-cn.html 有需要请浏览 , . 16:38:29
<jiero> 你们怎么了。。。
<roylez> 没想到米国人也有穷的时候
<jiero> roylez: 你认错人了吧。。。
<missing> roylez: 米国一直很穷吧,穷兵黩武的
<missing> 不过有高科技做后盾,一直不败而已
<roylez> missing: 米国藏富于民，再穷的家里，那家当也不得了的
<jiero> missing: 虽然很穷，但是那都是欠款，用着好东西
<jiero> 欠款不一定现在还。
<roylez> 欠款等着印了钞票再还，等于是那纸来还
<jiero> 白条
<jiero> 欠条
<roylez> missing: http://76.13.18.78/2794/5757240195_2b88ff93fd.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 龙卷风 http://chzdailywhat.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/56fda3ec-c991-4bc4-92d8-d1b0911d63da.jpg
<microcai> hi
<microcai> back
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍨ 
<missing> roylez: 哇,这么好的工作阿
<missing> roylez: 呵呵,是啊,不过前面我没看到,当我乱说就是了啦
<missing> jiero: 嗯...其实人家相当于抢的...闹的到处国家都经济崩溃了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • chrome经典主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332798&p=2344732 chrome经典蓝色主题不错，ubuntu有没有类似的主题？ 我记得ubuntu老版本和chrome一样，不过标题栏是土黄色的，有没有蓝色的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinglian — 2011-05-25 16:52
<stock> hhhh
<roylez> missing: 螃蟹 http://i.imgur.com/jZdCq.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 外出hiking 。。 http://i.imgur.com/Us7Fe.jpg
<smidgen> 好小的螃蟹...
<jiero> roylez: 你见的熊？
<zhangkaixuan> 推荐一款经典的休闲农场游戏，画面精美 气氛非常温馨 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/family-farm/
<smidgen> 不怕被吃掉？
<roylez> jiero: 不是
<NeverForever> 很漂亮的螃蟹哦~~
<smidgen> 拿来煮了!!!
<roylez> jiero: 爬山的人还没抬头看...
<smidgen> --
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你也是这里的开心果
<smidgen> 哈哈哈
 * smidgen 开始喝茶
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/YH3Pd.jpg
<bluek> 我刚刚做梦
<bluek> 刚醒来
<bluek> 梦见吃桃子
<bluek> 醒来了，可想吃了
<bluek> 还没尝到味呢就醒来了
<lainme> zhangkaixuan: demo only啊……
<jiero> 你好。
<zhangkaixuan> lainme:demo也不小了 60M呢...完整版好像是14欧元...
<jiero> lainme: MM掏钱买吧。在Ubuntu软件商店里
<lainme> jiero: 我还是继续玩韦诺什么的吧
<jiero> 。。。lainme:你玩韦诺？
<lainme> jiero: 有时候吧
<missing> roylez: 走了,呵呵,现在可是大螃蟹横行呐,吃饭去了,88,主席
<roylez> lainme: trine, aquaria, jets n' guns
<jiero> lainme: 我可以宣传一下了。。。第一次见女生玩wesnoth。。。
<roylez> lainme: 妹子？？？
<roylez> lainme: 求玉照
<lainme> roylez: ……
<zhangkaixuan> lainme:试试demo吧  我正在玩 非常不错
<zhangkaixuan> lainme:推荐teeworlds 嘿嘿 也是很休闲的 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/teeworlds/
<roylez> lainme: 妹子不理我...
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: teeworlds。。。
<smidgen> 这个叶子的图片不错，有韵味
<smidgen> 茶语？
<roylez> smidgen: 无聊的鬼佬弄的吧，确实很好看就是
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:现在linux下teeworlds热阿。。。 都在找人组队完  其实还有那个2D的cs也不错...
<smidgen> zhangkaixuan: teeworlds免费的不？
<smidgen> roylez: 嗯
<zhangkaixuan> smidgen: 恩恩 完全免费 源里面就有 直接aptitude install teeworlds
<smidgen> zhangkaixuan: 好，试试看
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: notes白屏了
<zhangkaixuan> smidgen: 效果图可以看这里  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/teeworlds/   图片被压缩过 有些失真
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 2008年我写的时候玩的人都没～
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:2008年～～～～～～～  现在才开始进入linux时代阿.....
<hata> 有什么有新意的网站
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席老不正经啊...
<roylez> pocoyo: 这是正经的阿，孤家寡人的
<pocoyo> roylez: 还玉照...
 * pocoyo 洗衣服去
<edison0354> pocoyo: 帮我洗吧
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 大家好
<pocoyo> stalins: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> 大家好阿
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<stalins> 好啊
<wujie> 我在制作U盘ubuntu
<stalins> ……
 * smidgen 会洗不会熨..
<edison0354> 大家好
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你的BOT呢？
<^k^> edison0354, 好  ㍩ 
<cece> hi
<^k^> cece, 好  ㍩ 
<smidgen> hello
<wujie> 问一下，linux如何用命令安装win7系统额
<^k^> smidgen, 好  ㍩ 
<sikao_lfs> wujie: .....
<cece> yaourt -S aur/windows7-git
<wujie> 这个嘻嘻嘻
<smidgen> sudo apt-get install win7-oops
<sikao_lfs> wujie: 其实雨林木风论坛上有你需要的东西。
<wujie> 有办法把win7压到1G么？
<ofan> wujie: 可以
<sikao_lfs> wujie: 他们实际是用开源软件dos4grub这个东西改造成的。
 * smidgen 表示木有听说过win7
<ofan> smidgen: 装..
<stalins> win7是神马啊？
<ofan> ....
<smidgen> 哈哈
<jiero> win7我真的没见过，但是我也听说过，
<ofan> win7挺好用的
<jiero> 外面广告里windows 7
<smidgen> 其实我只用过一回...
<jiero> 还有 chrome的。
<smidgen> 没有XP好
<sikao_lfs> 我也没用过win7但是同事用过。考虑到我的需求，xp就够了。
<jiero> 现在悉尼 到处 包括地铁站里都有 Google Crhome的广告。
<ofan> 没dos好
<wujie> 比xp启动快多了
<jiero> 我还是用e吧。
<wujie> 谷歌系统不错阿
<jiero> e就够了
<smidgen> jiero: 雷帝嘎嘎也拍chrome的广告了
<jiero> 回家就写如何抵制Google
<jiero> smidgen: 肆意的。
<wujie> 谷歌浏览器在linux上就是谷歌系统了
<smidgen> e是啥
<jiero> 不是。
<jiero> smidgen: enlightenment 16 englightenment 17
<jiero> smidgen:  简称 e
<smidgen> jiero: 哦，原来是e17
<hyb> 你一般用什马
<jiero> smidgen: 因为我主要用e16
<smidgen> jiero: 哦
<wujie> wp7好像搭载了IE9了
<smidgen> wujie: 是的
<wujie> 好好玩额
<smidgen> wujie: 我上次修的机子就是WIN7+IE9导致打不开网页的
<smidgen> wujie: 最后降级到WIN8解决了..
<wujie> 我的可以额
<oooo> smidgen: win8
<MaskRay> emerge sys-windows/windows-7
<MaskRay> emerge \=sys-windows/windows-7
<smidgen> 唯一的一次WIN7体验竟然是帮人修机子...
<smidgen> oooo: IE8，错了...
<wujie> 我把IE8卸载后安装IE9的
<smidgen> -.-
<smidgen> ^o^
<wujie> IE8有毒额
<wujie> 用盗版的系统的
<smidgen> wujie: 不知道，人家是正版WIN7，好好的
<zzmfish> 我的电脑装不上windows，貌似是在linux下分区导致windows认为分区表错误
<ofan> pacman -S widnows7
<hata> = =进出频道了？
<smidgen> sudo apt-get install PLMM
<hata> pacman -Rcc widnows7
<oooo> smidgen: 这个一定要安装
<smidgen> oooo: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<oooo> smidgen: 必备软件啊
<wujie> 现在我用正版win7SP1的，软件少的要命阿，不过轻松多了
<smidgen> 嗯
<oooo> wujie: win7很好用的
<ofan> :: Windows 7 conflicts with kernel26,do you want to remove kernel26?
<smidgen> 感觉没盗版XP爽
<wujie> xp=加强版PE
<oooo> smidgen: 我的第一个系统就是win7
<smidgen> oooo: 那你之前用啥？
<oooo> smidgen: 没用过XP
<oooo> 我之前还没买电脑
 * microcai crossdev -t mingw && mingw-emergee explorer internet-explorer
<smidgen> oooo: 你这么说我的第一个系统还没出现呢..
<wujie> 我之前预装的xp，绑定的软件太多就删了装win7了
<hoxily> test
<pocoyo> : 世界上最遥远的距离是，我们两一起出门，你去买苹果四代，我去买四袋苹果。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<wujie> 然后装ubuntu可
<oooo> smidgen: 我以前也不怎么去网吧的。。导致无线网都是别人帮忙连接的
<smidgen> 估计到WIN2012MS就倒了
<smidgen> oooo: 哦
<wujie> IE10最低支持win7
<hoxily> test ^k^
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍩ 
<wujie> IE10要到了
<oooo> ^k^是个bot吧
<ofan> IE2012 支持linux
<oooo> ofan: 2012，系统都合并了
<hoxily> 没错,K是个bot
<wujie> meego要出生了
<hoxily> 偶尔真人出现,替代机器发言.
<smidgen> 世界上最遥远的距离不是生与死，而是当你精虫噬脑的时候，老婆不再
<wujie> k是个？？？？
<oooo> 怎么写irc bot呢
<wujie> 世界上最远的距离是你在我面前，而我只能对这你打手枪
<hoxily> 传说用mirc,里面有脚本.设置一下就好了.
<oooo> smidgen: wujie 自己解决！
<smidgen> -.-
<MaskRay> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-windows/windows-7" have been masked.
<lubotu2> MaskRay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ofan> wujie: 霸气
<ofan> wujie: 霸气测漏..
<ofan> 侧
<oooo> 吃饭去了，各位再见
<smidgen> 哈哈哈
<hoxily> 霸气外泄
<smidgen> 找死
<oooo> 祝我一路逆风哈
<wujie> 我看着林俊杰自摸的
<wujie> 你们帮我阿
<smidgen> -o-
<ofan> wujie: JJ?
<smidgen> jj林俊杰
<ofan> wujie: 没品味...
<smidgen> wujie: 推荐李俊基
<hoxily> 春哥的歌也不错的啊.
<wujie> 怎么翻墙阿
<ofan> wujie: VPN
<smidgen> VPS
<smidgen> 肉身翻越
<ofan> hoxily: 小心春哥来给你开光..
<hoxily> 就是方丈大师给失足妇女开光的那个"开光"? ofan
<ofan> hoxily: 这还要问,果然是没开光过的
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 升级到11.04后已经遭遇三次屏幕假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332807&p=2344820 原来使用10.10一次挂死没出现，升级（其实是全新安装）到11.04后，几天功夫遇到三次挂死了。 具体表现是：一段时间不用（一个小时以上），再用是屏保挂死，解锁框无法出现，鼠标可以移动。这是按ctl+alt+F2可进入字 ...
 * smidgen 玩teeworlds被人虐了....
<hoxily> time
<wujie> 谷歌浏览器刚刚更新了
<hoxily> time 2011-05-25 17:58 UTC+8
<wujie> 　Chrome 11今天已经发布最新版本Build 11.0.696.71，Windows、Mac、Linux三大平台用户均可到Chrome官方下载页面获取新版本，Chrome Frame浏览器内嵌框架都已经更新到该版本。另外，Chrome用户可以检查版本号并自动升级。
<hoxily> hox: ping
<stock> 怎么搜索irc的房间列表
<hox> hoxily: pong
<hoxily> stock: /list
<smidgen> stock: /list -YES
<stock> 关键字呢
<stock> 支持统配服怎么写呢
<NoIE> 请问，正则表达式怎样匹配“>”？
<stock> [\>]
<NoIE> stock: pre = pre.replace(/\>," title='");
<NoIE> 这样行吗？
<stock> 是呗
<stock> 试
<zhanshime> 你们gmail能登不?
<hyb> gmail经常不能登录，估计被和谐了
<stock> 有时侯药用代理
<OT_iux> hyb,stock,zhanshime: 我加了hosts之后，用https就正常访问了
<OT_iux> hyb,stock,zhanshime: 我现在工作很依赖Gmail
<hyb> 如何用相机做摄像头？
<stock> 哪个ip
<hyb> 据说gmail每个20min就不能登录
<wujie> 问个问题UBUNTU服务器版支持2TB的内存么
<stock> 现在有时侯登的页面都封了
<stock> google的登陆界面都是统一的
<zhanshime> 我们是学校,几乎所有的国外网站都挂了- -!
<OT_iux> hyb,stock: 用https登录 https://mail.google.com
<OT_iux> hyb,stock: 自己加上hosts,避免dns污染
<zhanshime> 没用的,我用邮件客户端都登不上
<OT_iux> hyb,stock: 我是中国电信的，这样基本能正常登录gmail
<hata> 怎样可以让一个命令tab补完程序名，像apt-get那样
<stock> 用哪个ip在hosts?
<OT_iux> hyb,stock: 我找找
<OT_iux> zhangkaixuan: 校园网的话，很多国内网站访问都成问题吧……
<OT_iux> zhangkaixuan: oops 对错人了
<zhangkaixuan> 没啥 嘿嘿
<OT_iux> zhanshime: 校园网的话，很多国内网站都没法正常访问吧，google就更……
 * OT_iux 默……
<wujie> 这个好强大的，６４位的Ｌｉｎｕｘ支持的最大内存＝16EB
<wujie> 1EB=1024PB，1PB=1024TB，1TB=1024GB
<OT_iux> =。=
<stock> ok
<edison0354> …⋯
<stock> 记下了
<wujie> 6.8Ghz CPU/1TB内存 全球最强配置笔记本http://q.yesky.com/thread-9503532-1-1.html
<ofan> hata: 放到$PATH包含的目录下
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • Linux 下tty字体太小怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332811&p=2344910 我一般是在命令行界面学服务器配置和编程的。不管我使用哪个发行版，字体都太小了（或者说是分辨太高了吧） 所以想问一下如何设置tty的分辨率？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 thlgood — 2011-05-25 18:31
<hata> ofan←␣←; 额，例如usr/bin？
<ofan> hata: echo $PATH
<ofan> 话说环境变量什么的,win下都该知道了..
<hata> ofan←␣←; 不，apt-get 可以把还没有安装的都补完
<ofan> hata: 那是命令补全,shell的功能
<hata> 怎么配置出来的？ 用read？
<hata> ofan←␣←; 怎么配置出来的？ 用read？
<ofan> hata: man bash
<ofan> hata: 我没搞过
<hata> ofan←␣←; 太长。。
<ofan> hata: .....
<edison0354> hata: …⋯
<ofan> hata: 长才爽...
<edison0354> ofan: 你看过man bash？
<ofan> edison0354: 经常的
<edison0354> ofan: 牛⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 我只看需要的部分,直接搜索的
<edison0354> ofan: 哦，你用less做pager？
<ofan> edison0354: 恩
<ofan> edison0354: 还有个vimpager..
<edison0354> ofan: 额，我的是most⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 有啥不一样
<edison0354> ofan: most有对man的高亮，不过快捷键不一样了……不是vim模式的
<ofan> edison0354: less也会高亮吧,貌似我用过most,操作复杂了点
<edison0354> ofan: less有高亮？？？？
<edison0354> ofan: 要配置？
<ofan> edison0354: 恩
<Evanescence> most, less有高亮？ 试试
<Evanescence> 果断写教程。。。。贴在ubuntu论坛里
<linuxer0203_> 什么教程？
<Evanescence> linuxer0203_: 以上所说less和most的高亮设置教程
<Evanescence> 看会动漫去了，先退了，
<linuxer0203_> 哦
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 大叔也看动漫
<linuxer0203_> ofan?
<linuxer0203_> 挨踢男？
<LeosDing> 好久不来了，大家最近好？！
<ofan> linuxer0203_: 你哪位
<ofan> LeosDing: 挺好..
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，求less高亮的教程⋯⋯
<linuxer0203_> 挨踢男阿挨踢男
<mjjboy> a
<LeosDing> ofan: 那挺好的的
<ofan> edison0354: google
<lemonhall> 怎么用U盘装Fedora15？
<jiero> lemonhall: 你以前用什么？
<jiero> lemonhall: 我只在学校里用过fedora
<Guest2971> 救命 can't expand lv snapshot target support missing from kernel
<RuiZi> 我来啦 好几天没来了
<lemonhall> jiero: 不，我忘记了怎么把ISO写到优盘上了
<RuiZi> 直接放进去就可以吧
<tenzu> lemonhall: unetbootin
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 用GRUB启动
<jiero> lemonhall: 我一直用fedora的usb image writer
<jiero> lemonhall: 最简单了。
<RuiZi> 我用网络安装的。
<samul> 这年头光驱少了
<lemonhall> tenzu: OK，unetbootin这个号
<samul> 密苏里州
<microcai> ! free
<lubotu2> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<tenzu> lemonhall: 来们嚎就要用嚎的
<lemonhall> ! ubuntu
<jiero> 号角。
<lubotu2> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jiero> lubotu2: 你是？
<lemonhall> ! fedora
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<jiero> 。。。
<tenzu> bot么？
<lemonhall> 我今天再一次被SSH救了，哎，WINDOWS有一个TELENET，但是很少有人开吧？
<jiero> tenzu: 你转Fedora了？
<tenzu> jiero: 没啊，还是arch
<jiero> tenzu: 我连e16都无法征服。。。
<tenzu> jiero: e16,e17我用着不顺手
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。就是超多桌面好玩啊。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我只是准备在上网本上装个Fedora 15试试
<jiero> tenzu: 最大扩展2048个桌面
<tenzu> jiero: 现在用gnome3觉得还不错。不过Openbox也喜欢
<lemonhall> jiero: 我还特地买了一个2G的优盘
<jiero> tenzu: 我好久不用GNOME3了～
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<tenzu> 弱弱问一句，Fedora是rpm系的么？
<jiero> 是啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 第一次用gnome3我就喜欢上了，不明白为啥那么多人说不好
<hyb> .w nanjing
<jiero> lemonhall: 小气啊。4GB Flash不过 ￥40
<jiero> tenzu: 我也是
<hyb> tenzu: gnome3不好玩
<jiero> tenzu: 大约2年前喜欢上了
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊，那我被JS坑了
<tenzu> jiero: 不过我实在没勇气尝试unity
<hyb> unity就是鸡肋
<lemonhall> tenzu: 主题呢？你现在用的主题呢？给个截图
<tenzu> hyb: 我不会玩，不过用的顺手而已
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。unity就是Ubuntu吧。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 默认的
<lemonhall> hyb: 我已经用习惯unity了，其实还行。。。就是不太稳定
<tenzu> jiero: 是啊
<pst1> 请教下，有谁熟悉gimp吗？想知道gimp能否把文字简单的从横向改成纵向？
<jiero> unity是mark的精神，是mark的设计，这就是为啥Ubuntu坚持unity
<jiero> pst1: 干嘛gimp？
<jiero> pst1: 用inkscape
<pst1> jiero: 谢谢，我去试试。
<hyb> pst1: 这个。。。
<hyb> jiero: 那用什么呢？
<jiero> 看Mark的自传，就是说最近他的精力都投入到了Unity上了。
<jiero> hyb inkscape是矢量绘图软件。
<lemonhall> jiero: 关键是代码质量不佳
<stock> hello
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍫ 
<jiero> lemonhall: mark本来就不是很好的程序员吧？
<lemonhall> 很多人多说项目组为了Unity做了好多HACK。。多少有为了赶工期的感觉。。UBUNTU现在启动反而变慢了
<hyb> 转个子要这么麻烦么
<lemonhall> jiero: 但是你不得不承认，它的销售和市场做的不错
<jiero> hyb不推荐使用GIMP Photoshop之类的处理文字
<stock> clear
<stock> hello
<jiero> lemonhall:  Ubuntu是Mark的理念结晶呃。
<jiero> lemonhall: 有钱才是硬道理
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍫ 
<lemonhall> jiero: systemd，和fedora的一些新东西应该融合进来，否则UBUNTU将会成为发行版里最落后的
<tenzu> gnome2不是挺好么，非得换
<jiero> lemonhall: 现在Chrome的广告太多了，不知道Mozilla怎么应付呢
<tenzu> arch有段时间太激进，python默认是3，现在不是也取消了
<stock> 不太会用irc,练习中
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有java大大 请问openjdk能不能和sunjava并存?
<jiero> lemonhall: 呵呵。Mark想干就干，
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • vim repeat() 疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332817&p=2345047 Code: :let MyList=repeat([{}], 7) :echo MyList 输出结果 Quote: [{}, {...}, {...}, {...}, {...}, {...}, {...}] 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-05-25 19:50
<jiero> lemonhall: 他大概是很自我的人。
<jiero> lemonhall: 和我一样
<lemonhall> jiero: 成功人士，是个商人
<lemonhall> jiero: 首先你得记住，他是个商人
<jiero> lemonhall: 我没指望了。。。
<jiero> 不是商人但是很自我。
<tenzu> 他觉得实现了自己的想法吧，或者在一步步实现自己的想法
<jiero> lemonhall: 恩。是个商人。
<tenzu> 的确没必要顾及别人的说法
<lemonhall> jiero: 商业是有很多优秀特质的。。我很喜欢
<lemonhall> jiero: /商业/商人/
<jiero> lemonhall: 我不喜欢现在的商业
<jiero> lemonhall: 要是我是商人我会提供优秀的东西，也会推荐竞争者给客户。
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 可以并存
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 但是必须选择默认的JRE或者JDK
<andyhou> 话说gnome 3还是很给力的
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 至于程序用哪一个，则可以指定
<zhangkaixuan> lemonhall:就是那个update-alternatives --config java命令?
<lemonhall> zhangkaixuan: 对，UBUNTU下的通用方法，实质就是换了一个LINK
<jiero> e16的漂亮主题：http://imagebin.org/155025
<pst1> jiero: 不好意思，inkscape怎么把文字加入到图片上？
 * jiero 发现是e17
<jiero> pst1: 输入文字
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=332817
<necro_> el6是什么
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<necro_> e17不是那个只打雷不下雨的桌面吗
<pst1> jiero: 不能把已有的文字复制粘贴吗？
<jiero> necro_:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/e16
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> pst1: ...图片的文字。。。
<jiero> pst1: 没可能吧
<pst1> jiero: ps上能做到呢。
<jiero> pst1: 不可能。。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=332817
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<pst1> jiero: ps的文字工具－>菜单栏的左上角，有个带箭头的T，点下就能切换。
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 你也太衰了，又超时！
<^k^> Freebuilder, 也许你可以做得更好？  ㍬ 
<jiero> ps
<jiero> pst1: 那个是图片里的文字？
<jiero> pst1: inkscape直接按下T
<pst1> jiero: 不是，是文本里的文字。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=332817
<Freebuilder>  文章标题 : vim repeat() 疑问
<jiero> pst1: 按下T然后写或者画格。
<necro_> Freebuilder, 你用什么版本的linux
<Freebuilder> necro_, debian squeeze
<jiero> lemonhall:你用什么发行版来着？
<lemonhall> jiero: Ubuntu Fans 从06年就开始用了，最近对11.04有些失望，有些抱怨。。。。DEBIAN也用过，ARCH用过，但是觉得没U亲切。。。包管理器实在还是APT用着亲
<hyb> kde如何
<jiero> lemonhall: 你竟然用Ubuntu。。。
<iSUSE> 很华丽
<jiero> 很少见呢。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不是特喜欢UNITY吗？
<pst1> jiero: 在inkscape里改了改排版方至，能把文字从横向改成纵向，谢谢你的帮忙。
<lwf808> openbsd pf 中的 no nat... 跟 nat... 依据什么来确定谁的权限大？
<lemonhall> jiero: 最初用的是Debian，转到UBUNTU也很自然吧。。。。你用啥呢？
<jiero> pst1: 不客气。
<jiero> lemonhall: 感觉很少有人搭在Ubuntu上了。仅此而已，我是11.04叛逃到了Linux Mint Debian
<lemonhall> jiero: 没有吧，UBUNTU市场占用率高的惊人啊，的确好用
<jiero> lemonhall: 至少ubuntu中文论坛版主里90%不用Ubuntu我说。
<jiero> lemonhall: 或者是不作为主系统
<lemonhall> jiero: 那都用啥？我喜欢把它作为主系统，折腾的量最小
<jiero> lemonhall: 大概都是用arch之类的。。。据说折腾一次。。。
<jiero> 流行滚动发行版
<linsux> ubuntu就好像傻瓜相机，fedora opensuse像单反相机
<jiero> linsux: 放屁。
<tenzu> ...
 * jiero 明白了。 tenzu不要生气
<lemonhall> jiero: 都一样，反正最后配置好了。。最后在一个人手里都差不多，就那些软件，那些设置。。那些背景。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 那些字体
<jiero> lemonhall: 关键不用升级，最近几次Ubuntu升每次我都下载iso装，留下/home
<jiero> lemonhall: 不过新软件ubuntu很麻烦地说，PPA算好了。
<lemonhall> jiero: 大发行版，每次升级都有惊喜~~~所以，也挺有意思的
<tenzu> 没生气，反正也不是说我。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我以为计算机相关的Linux发行版升级不升差不了多少，但是对使用非相关软件的还是希望越新越好。
<linsux> ubuntu就是以简单易用而开发，同时也自然牺牲了选择性
<jiero> linsux: Ubuntu是基于debian的。
<linsux> 我知道
<lemonhall> jiero: 对我来说无所谓的，但是最近对systemd这种启动方式很垂涎
<linsux> 那又怎么样
<jiero> linsux: 如果你要定制性，用alternative
<linsux> debian也不见得多好
<lemonhall> jiero: 另外对GNOM3的GJS，VALA的配合性当时感兴趣过
<lemonhall> jiero: 所以折腾了一阵子ARCH
<jiero> linsux: 随意你怎么认为呃。
<jiero> 不理你就罢了
<linsux> 说不过就只能这样了吧
<lemonhall> jiero: 我最近看的那一条，systmed的作者提议的，GNOME不应该再去迁就其他系统，比如FREEBSD,WINDOWS。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 应该专注于LINUX
<lemonhall> jiero: 精力集中于LINUX，放弃兼容性，成为一个操作系统环境。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我是觉得MARK如果真得想把UBUNTU做大做强。。。就得想办法干脆搞定GNOME项目组。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 可惜GNOME项目组无法像一个公司一样被收购
<linsux> GNOME被收购有个屁用
<linsux> 一个操作系统是一个整体
<linsux> 分散开发是肯定有问题的
<lemonhall> jiero: GNOME现在什么东西都有了，GIO/GIR/VALA技术，DBUS这些东西都有了，就是欠整合。。。最后就是让人觉得整个系统开发，以及对开发人员的友好程度上，简直慢得像蜗牛
<linsux> linux gnu xwindow,DE这些都各自为政
<lemonhall> tenzu: http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228
<lemonhall> tenzu: 给你推荐这个吧，和GNOME3很配
<andyhou> lemonhall: 太棒了
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。我是很喜欢Ubuntu的Zeitgeist  Debian没有这个玩意儿。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 早就用上了。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: gnome-look上的东西我挨个翻过一遍
<lemonhall> andyhou: ?
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼，你真是有功夫啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 偶尔也有蛋疼的时候
<jiero> tenzu: 我发现评分50%以下的有很多好玩意儿
<andyhou> lemonhall: 图标不错
<tenzu> jiero: 是啊，大家都喜欢的东西不一定适合自己
<tenzu> jiero: 所以我是挨个翻的
<jiero> tenzu: 所以我以前经常倒着找。
<jiero> 不过一般39%以下的都不考虑了。
<tenzu> 缩略图看看，顺眼的再点进去
<jiero> 我发现e16 bug上报。
<jiero> 8天4个bug上报。。。Linux下很多测试需要作。。。
<linsux> 这里有人用阿里旺旺吗
<freeflying> linsux: 有吗
<linsux> 不知道，我很想用
<linsux> 购物不可少阿
<ofan> 购物用信用卡
 * smidgen 一觉醒来，天都黑了..
<lemonhall> smidgen: 既然天色已晚，何不再睡一宿？
<jiero> lemonhall: 你知道吗。我最喜欢下午睡觉了
<smidgen> lemonhall: 因为丰富多彩的夜生活开始鸟，哦也
<jiero> 从3或4点开始
<linsux> 网上购物
<smidgen> 午睡最好保持在2小时以内
<smidgen> 我下午起来的话心情极差，大家有同感么
<ofan> 网上购物用信用卡最方便
<jiero> smidgen: 我下午起来什么都忘掉，就没啥差心情了
<lemonhall> edisonwang: ..............
<jiero> ofan: 我没信用卡
<ofan> jiero: 办一个
<jiero> ofan: 没地方办
<smidgen> jiero: 哦，我还以为都跟我一样呢
<ofan> jiero: 没银行?
<linsux> 奇怪，装了mplayer没法看rmvb啊
<jiero> ofan: 银行不给
<jiero> 哈阿
<linsux> 那些簧片怎么办
<ofan> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> ofan: 我不够资格。。
<linsux> 信誉不好呗
<smidgen> 用信用卡消费是不是要开通电子银行?
<ofan> jiero: 学生?
<smidgen> -.-
<ofan> smidgen: 貌似不用
<jiero> ofan: 。。。我不是澳大利亚人。
<ofan> jiero: 额..
<ofan> jiero: 国内银行可以吧
<smidgen> ofan: 那网上购物呢
<jiero> ofan: 。。。国内的不知道
<ofan> smidgen: 输卡号
<MaskRay> Evanescence: linuxer0203_: 检查 LESSOPEN 是否存在，设置 LESSCOLOR=yes
<jiero> 我不在
<smidgen> ofan: 哦
<linsux> 网上用支付宝
<smidgen> linsux: 支持LINUX不？
<linsux> linux不支持支付宝
<lemonhall> linsux: 早就支持了啊
<smidgen> 那不用
<linsux> 也不知道谁不支持谁了，各说各的，总之用不了
<gudaoUbuntu>  smidgen: 支付宝有linux的火狐和chrome插件
<ofan> 支付宝能用
<smidgen> gudaoUbuntu: 哦
<ofan> 网银不行
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Mozilla拒绝WebP图像格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332828&p=2345116 转 Google创建的WebM免专利授权视频编解码器赢得了主流浏览器的支持，但它所创建的图像编码格式WebP则响应者寥寥无几。 WebP采用了部分来自VP8的静止图像有损压缩技术，旨在为JPEG格式提供一种替代，被认为能通过更高效的图像压缩减少 ...
<linsux> 支持了可是网银上不去，没法向支付宝打款
<jiero> ofan: 网银可以——浦东发展银行的
<gudaoUbuntu>  ofan: 不过咱么国家大部分银行都不支持linux
<ofan> jiero: 恩 据说浦发对linux支持比较好
<jiero> 即使我家人北方-为二级城市，也都是用浦东发展银行
<smidgen> 逼我开vbox
<MaskRay> 原来 lesspipe.sh 做了这么多事
<smidgen> 我这好像没浦发..
<lainme> 西安N多浦发
<ofan> gudaoUbuntu: 不知道其他国家怎样
<jiero> ofan: 英国不行
<linsux> 为了网银和linux，果断换银行，换房贷
<jiero> ofan: 我知道HSBC英国非要IE好像。。。
<lemonhall> lainme: ...........
<snoop_fy> 软件爱你的那些GPG key是干嘛的？
<smidgen> 银行对MAC支持怎么样
<ofan> jiero: 奥..
<lemonhall> lainme: 西安MM好，忽然听到西安，很亲切
<lainme> lemonhall: 确实是啊
<snoop_fy> 软件的那些GPG KEY是干嘛的？
<gudaoUbuntu>  ofan:欧洲做的好，很多欧洲银行都有linux客户端，因为linux在欧洲普及率比较高，而且他们那里基本没盗版
<ofan> jiero: 国外应该都流行信用卡消费
<jiero> 如何寻找 邮件列表 archive？
<jiero> ofan: 国外广大。。。差异众多
<ofan> gudaoUbuntu: linux普及率很低
<lemonhall> jiero: 信用卡的话，可以不用登陆什么客户端。。。
<linsux> 要不，为了网银和linux，我们出发搬去欧洲？
<jiero> linsux: 你做得到的话
<lemonhall> jiero: 无密码的信用卡。。。。多方便啊
<jiero> gudaoUbuntu: 什么是客户端啊。。。根本不需要下载
<ofan> 我看一般需要支付的网站都会支持信用卡
<lemonhall> ofan: 小哥
<jiero> ofan: 一般的支付网站都会支持ebay
<lemonhall> ofan: cfy最近怎么消失了？
<ofan> jiero: ebay,信用卡都支持
<linsux> 国内好好的去欧洲折腾个啥呢，天天啃面包吃奶酪马
<lemonhall> ofan: 然后就是。。。。主机。。。。。
<ofan> jiero: 应该说paypal
<lemonhall> =-=
<ofan> lemonhall: 主机还没上线...
<jiero> ofan: 对哦
<linsux> paypal是我见过最恶心的
<linsux> 个手续费高的离谱，还限制多多，又不是它的钱
<linsux> 不是因为ebay，早倒闭了
<kanoe> lemonhall, 如果这里看到乱码，应该设置什么编码呢？
<lemonhall> kanoe: UTF-8
<kanoe> lemonhall, 是么？可是utf-8的情况下，这里是好的，但是#emule-chinese却是乱码，何解啊
<lemonhall> ........
<lemonhall> kanoe: 那频道我没去过。。。也许那边是GB2312吧
<jiero> kanoe: 因为中国的IRC默认不用utf-8
<jiero> kanoe: 我去过一个也是乱码，懒得管了
<kanoe> 谢谢 lemonhall jiero
<kanoe> jiero, 哈哈，是啊，乱码神马的最闹心了
<necro_> 中文化做得不到位
<lemonhall> jiero: 你当时用Ferora它会自动设置源么？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我没用过RPM系的，不晓得会不会设置成中国境内的源
<lemonhall> jiero: 听edsion0354说，应该比UBUNTU还好用
<necro_> lemonhall, rpm有个fastestmirror的插件，自动找到最快的
<alpha080> /whois lemmonhall
<jiero> lemonhall: 我当时就没升过，没装过东西。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你用vpn？
<alpha080> \/whois lemmonhall
<lemonhall> necro_: 我估计我最快的就是163这类的了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 查我户口？
<smidgen> YUM
<alpha080> 没有，试试看反斜杠的用法
<jiero> roylez 和MeaCulpa 你们都在欧洲？
<alpha080> 就随便用个命令了
<lemonhall> \/whois lemonhall
<roylez_> jiero: 我在天朝的欧洲
<jiero> roylez为啥你们两个的都显示欧洲的，别人都只是美国。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你看的哪个...这个其实都只是freenode节点吧
<jiero> 哦。
<roylez_> jiero: Read 63296 packets (got 0 ARP requests and 999 ACKs), sent 0 packets...(0 pps)
<jiero> 不过还是纳闷。
<roylez_> jiero: 现在的无线路由器越来越过分了
<lemonhall> roylez_: ???
<jiero> roylez_ 怎么？
<snoop_fy> gnome的桌面环境，emacs输入法没用，咋办啊？大神们，实在很久没折腾了，别人问我的，我还真不知道。。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 怎么了？
<roylez_> jiero: 一个arp也不发给我
<snoop_fy> 有没有折腾过的，求分享经验
<jiero> roylez 你在对牛弹琴
<lemonhall> roylez_: 于是，你就找不到局域网的机器了
<roylez_> lemonhall: 发给我一个，10分钟之内他的密码就是我的了
<lemonhall> roylez_: 怎么MAC就有了？
<lemonhall> roylez_:  现在破解到啥水平了？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 一直是初级水平
<lemonhall> roylez_: 他们好像都用http://www.ibeini.com/
<lemonhall> roylez_: 可以破解到什么水平，WEP
<roylez_> wep
<lemonhall> roylez_: 你在用什么破？他们貌似都用奶瓶
<roylez_> aircrack命令行
<lemonhall> roylez_: 那。。。如果我设置了MAC地址访问列表呢？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 没用的
<jiero> 没用。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 额，这样啊。。。。
<wxg4net> snoop_fy,没用过
<lemonhall> roylez_: 那改天我还是把公司的路由器设置成那个WPA2啥的。。。应该就行了是吧？
<snoop_fy> wxg4net: 额。。也是一个人问我的，我很多年都没有重装过系统了。一点都不了解
<jiero> 。。。Englightenment的频道也比这个频道人多。。。
<roylez_> lemonhall: 做点好事，给人留条路
<wxg4net> snoop_fy,什么输入法， 右键有没有选择输入法之类的
<snoop_fy> wxg4net: 我问问
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: M-x getenv XMODIFIERS 和 GTK_IM_MODULE
<lemonhall> roylez_: 额。。。那个是个开放的路由器。。。连进来也不过就是能访问教育网。。没多大意思。。。不如封禁了算了。。。。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 保证我们几台有线的机器访问给力些
<wxg4net> snoop_fy,我现在在debian中，不折腾ubuntu了，不过ubuntu确实不错
<snoop_fy> MaskRay: 3Q~
<jiero> 准备换回e17了。。。e16新版的bug直接受不了了。
<wsdjeg> 求助阿 为什么我自己做的网站大不开阿 地址是58.208.204.181
<jiero> 开源软件最讨厌的是越改越多问题。。。
<snoop_fy> wxg4net: 恩，是的
<wsdjeg> 问什么阿
<wsdjeg> 只能打开主页
<microcai_> hi
<wsdjeg> 而且还没有图片
<wsdjeg> 有人能帮我下么
<microcai_> 在用 irssi
<^k^> microcai_, 好  ㍭ 
<wxg4net> wsdjeg,打开的
<microcai_> microcai :  pidgin
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 好好的啊
<wsdjeg> 能看到博客么
<microcai_> microcai :  pidgin
<wsdjeg> 点wordpress
<wsdjeg> 有网页么
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 可以啊
<wsdjeg> 里面图片能看见么
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 不能
<wxg4net> wsdjeg,有网页 但是程序你的地址似乎是错误的
<wsdjeg> 那这个改怎么弄呢
<wsdjeg> 现在点里面日至 都出错的
<wxg4net> wsdjeg， 里面的css地址是 127.0.0.1
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: 需要 frame 的 XMODIFIERS 和 GTK_IM_MODULE 配置正确
<wsdjeg> 那要怎么修改呢
<wxg4net> wsdjeg: 应该可以在后台改吧 更改你的基础网址
<lemonhall> ofan: 加拿大Mission城有一项规定，如果一个家庭每天的耗电量超过93度，当地的公共安全检查小组将有权搜索该户家庭，调查是否种植了大麻，或者有室内大麻农场。基于p2p的Bitcoin虚拟钱币（简称BTC）是利用CPU/GPU的计算能力去制造BTC，因此整个制造过程需要耗掉大量电力。据Bitcoin
<lemonhall> Miner的IRC频道上的流言，警方因为耗电量大增而拿着搜查令调查了一位bitcoin矿工的住宅。他们对看到的场景目瞪口呆，“嫌疑人”的家中有好多台电脑正在运行中。
<wsdjeg> 是在wordpress里面修改就可以了么
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-content/themes/twentyten/images/headers/path.jpg
<lemonhall> wsdjeg: 127.0.0.1..........................看来你还真是个小白
<wsdjeg> 我不会阿 第一次弄这个 那该怎么弄阿
 * microcai 你们出名了
<microcai> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1341466.htm
<microcai> 这里有你们的聊天截图
<microcai> void1: 最后一句话是你啊~~~
<lemonhall> microcai: 额。。我去看看
<lemonhall> microcai_: 有我没？
<wxg4net> wsdjeg: 进入后台看看吧 我或许给你个参考 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-05-25-212332_604x286_scrot.png
<wsdjeg> 我在找着看吧 郁闷的要死
<edison0354> http://www.bilibili.us/video/av86686/
<void1> microcai: 额  :D
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> void1: 这是你的截图吧？
<wsdjeg> 现在好了么
<void1> microcai: 不是啊
<lemonhall> microcai: 郁闷，没我
<lemonhall>  wsdjeg 好了
<void1> 那是很早很早时候的截图了吧
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 是嘛时候的图片啊？
<wsdjeg> 谢谢了阿 真是好人阿
<wxg4net> http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-05-25-212711_600x818_scrot.png
<wsdjeg> 现在能交我设置下防火墙么
<jiero> 设置了一下看看。
<wsdjeg> 这个网址有点郁闷阿
<zhangkaixuan> 强大无比的for linux qq客户端 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/myqq/
<zhangkaixuan> 在终端里面上qq
<wxg4net> 我感觉会用irc的都是高手，我只是路过的
<wsdjeg> 现在我的网址里面日至都能看见了么
<stock> exit
<wsdjeg> 这个鸟东西我折腾半天了
<wxg4net> wsdjeg,正常
 * microcai 这TM什么逻辑啊，会 IRC 成了高手的标志了
<wxg4net> 不是逻辑 irc里有高手
<lemonhall> 小白飘过。。。这里高手的确很多
<alpha080> 同小白。。
<lemonhall> lainme: 额。。第一条留言就是你啊
<alpha080> 有gtalk愿意做视频通话实验的么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个视频太NB了⋯⋯
<edison0354> alpha080: 没
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧
<lainme> lemonhall: :)
<alpha080> 偶看看在ssh下的行不。。。
<alpha080> 这么悲惨。。。看来大家都不爱怪蜀黍。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你女儿如果长大到21左右，估计争先恐后
<edison0354> lainme: lemonhall: ofan: roylez: alpha080: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY5ODkwMjM2.html  太可怕了⋯⋯
<smidgen> lemonhall: 我看了那个视频后笑的不行了...
<lainme> edison0354: 不关心娱乐新闻
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没法看
<lemonhall> edisonwang: 正在下Fedora 15
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个 edisonwang 是。。你亲戚么？
<appleAA> 正在下fedora 15 ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不认识⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪里有这个人？、
<roylez_> edison0354: 原剧就已经很看可怕了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你自己看啊。。。ed然后TAB啊
<edison0354> edisonwang: 额
 * microcai 同小白
<edison0354> roylez: 主席贵庚？
<lemonhall> appleAA: 握爪~~~
<roylez_> edison0354: 30
<edison0354> roylez_: 额，你没看过还珠格格？
<appleAA> lemonhall, 握爪.
<roylez_> edison0354: 看个几分钟就犯恶心了
<edison0354> roylez_: 额，代沟了⋯⋯
<edison0354> lainme: MM呢？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你和我一个爱好啊，查户口
<lainme> edison0354: 不告诉你
<lemonhall> lainme: 解释一下你的 ID吧。。。。
<MaskRay> 应该是 sheller 的吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 还有你的
<edison0354> lainme: 我没问你年龄⋯⋯问你看过还珠格格没⋯⋯
<lainme> edison0354: 看过
<smidgen> 我擦嘞，终于看完了
<lemonhall> appleAA: 这次 Fedora 15的ISO真的是小的让我惊讶
<wsdjeg> 刚才网站可以上了 我申请了一个tk域名 怎么解析到我电脑上呢
<appleAA> lemonhall, 你下的gnome的?
<lemonhall> appleAA: 很多发行版都想冲700MB呢。。它这次才565
<Guest2971> 使用 lvconvert --merge  发生了错误  Can't expand LV test: snapshot target support missing from kernel?
<appleAA> lemonhall, 额. 我倒是没仔细看..
<Guest2971> 怎么才能 解决啊？
<lemonhall> appleAA: 不知道，我直接点击的DOWNLOAD LIVE INTEL 32
<lemonhall> appleAA: 默认是GNOME的吧？
<appleAA> lemonhall, 额. 估计是gnome的.
<appleAA> lemonhall, 许多人下15是因为gnome3吧. 估计默认就是gnome
<lemonhall> appleAA: 那就好。。我不喜欢KDE，也没用过
<edison0354> lainme: 你估计怎么也得24左右吧，俺没兴趣的，放心⋯⋯
<appleAA> lemonhall, kde也挺给力的.  不过我还是习惯awesome .'
<smidgen> -.-
<wxg4net> wsdjeg,google可以帮你
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<wsdjeg> 哎呀 我想找到一个简单的步骤么
<wsdjeg> 一步搞定之后就不折腾了
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你没兴趣 我们有兴趣啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在对25以下的没兴趣
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 帮个忙么 我着了好久了阿
<wsdjeg> 这几天都在折腾这个事情
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我现在对你们没兴趣
<lemonhall> edison0354: 年纪太小，谈起来累
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯
<alpha080> 论坛的飞火流星是谁？
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<alpha080> 在不?
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你们不就是90后吗 我们90前对你们完全没兴趣
<lemonhall> alpha080: freeflying?
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯
<pocoyo> alpha080: 你说世界杯
<pocoyo> ?
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 有兴趣的话，那不成基佬了。。。
<smidgen> -.-
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 对.我说我对90后的男淫没兴趣
<alpha080> 不是。。。就论坛里里面一个家伙
<pocoyo> alpha080: 从没见过这家伙
<alpha080> 这厮开了个淘宝店
<smidgen> alpha080: 卖啥的
<lemonhall> alpha080: 婴儿用品？
<smidgen> pocoyo: 哎，你不是那个头像一抖一抖的?
<edison0354> smidgen: 是的
<pocoyo> smidgen: 我不是 你认错人了
<smidgen> ……
<swpu_miles> 有人没
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<smidgen> 幸亏你拼命的遮住了脸，你英俊的相貌才没被发现
<swpu_miles> - -
<alpha080> lemonhall: 是婴儿用品店
<lemonhall> alpha080: 果然。。。。
<smidgen> 哈哈哈，好有爱
<alpha080> 今天穿了openSUSE的衣服出去鸟。。。
<smidgen> alpha080: 好拉风
<smidgen> SUSE怎么念?
<wxg4net> ^K^是机器人么
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • avg 8.5 有没有界面 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332842&p=2345272 在发发这个帖子之前我已经搜索了不少有关于 avg的内容 最后结果是avg 8.5 没有gui 是这样的吗? 我在命令行 下已经正确的安装了 avg 8.5 但是在 应用程序 附件 中没有找到关于avg的内容 。 Code: missll@missll-virtual-machine:~/soft$ sudo dpkg -i avg85flx-r874-a ...
<smidgen> wxg4net: 是的，人形的
<wxg4net> smidgen: 哦
<alpha080> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/SUSE_Linux_distributions
<alpha080> smidgen: suse的发音
<LGzhi> 新人报到
<smidgen> alpha080: 打不开……
<LGzhi> what ?
<smidgen> nothing
 * smidgen 前胸贴后背...
<wsdjeg> 求助阿 我安装不了插件
<wsdjeg> 我的ftp怎么设置阿
<zss> 有用数位板的前辈么
<marvin-42> 吃夜宵。。。
 * smidgen 晕晕乎乎
<z_eno_z> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=332845&p=2345315#p2345315
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<z_eno_z> 请教一下大家一个问题，见网址：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=332845&p=2345315#p2345315
<z_eno_z> 请教一下大家一个问题，见网址：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=332845&p=2345315#p2345315是关于FoxitReader的，它在我的10.04下不能运行
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Foxitreader打开pdf文件后，闪一下就没了
<z_eno_z> 请教一下大家一个问题，见网址：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=332845&p=2345315#p2345315  是关于FoxitReader的，它在我的10.04下不能运行，有朋友遇到相似的情况吗？
<alvin_rxg> x window error.. - -!
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<z_eno_z> alvin ,^k^:额，能稍微祥细一点吗？我不在能理解，谢谢。
<smidgen> z_eno_z: 装个evince吧，不折腾了
<alvin_rxg> z_eno_z: 这是个麻烦的问题……有些是因为本身软件的问题，有些是因为窗口管理器的问题，有些是因为 X的问题……
<z_eno_z> smidgen:但是evince不能编辑
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 能编辑？
<alvin_rxg> *foxit  - -!
<z_eno_z> alvin_rxg:foxit在10.10下可以用，不过到10.04下就不行了，非常奇怪
 * edison0354 The Debian project is proud to announce the availability of a new primary mirror in mainland China. The new mirror, ftp.cn.debian.org
<z_eno_z> alvin_rxg:foxit可以
 * smidgen 正在苦练腹语之术,以便泡美眉
<edison0354> smidgen: ^
<edison0354> smidgen: ^
<edison0354> smidgen: ……
<lemonhall> smidgen: ........................
<alvin_rxg> z_eno_z: 看了一下，哪里能编辑了？……请教
 * smidgen 得意的笑了
<z_eno_z> alvin_rxg: foxitreader你说的是这个吗？
<z_eno_z> pdf
<alvin_rxg> z_eno_z: y
<z_eno_z> 可以加书签，加各种标注及手绘线
<alvin_rxg> z_eno_z: 哪个选项？……没呢
<z_eno_z> 你在用哪个版本的？
<z_eno_z> alvin_rxg
 * smidgen 成功戒烟40天，哦也
<alvin_rxg> z_eno_z: http://uploadpie.com/kHfGH
<edison0354> smidgen: 表示我痛恨抽烟的……
<smidgen> edison0354: 表痛恨我，我悔过自新鸟
<edison0354> smidgen: 恩，+U吧～
<smidgen> edison0354: ^o^
<z_eno_z> alvin_rxg:可能是记错了？从去年在10.10下装过一次后，在10.04下就用不成了。不过也奇怪，我的主界面也可以打开，就是到打开文件的时候就不行了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04装完ATI的驱动，桌面变经典模式了，找不到怎么换回来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332848&p=2345343 如题，昨天装的11.04，它提示安装ATI的驱动，我就装了，要求重启，重启后就换成了经典模式的桌面，在系统设置里面有显示驱动，但打不开，提示“初始化出现问题，可能未安装ATI图形驱动，或驱动 ...
<Changkinkuo> 有人推荐几个比较热闹的频道吗?
<z_eno_z> 干脆Wine个foxit算了
<microcai> z_eno_z:  foxit 有 linux 版本
<lemonhall> edison0354: Fedora 15果然很赞
<lemonhall> edison0354: 用GNOME3 LIVE SYSTEM，然后INSTALL TO HARDDRIVER。。。整个安装程序都是GNOME3的风格，很萌
<alpha080> smidgen: wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/SUSE_Linux_distributions
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你就不专一吧……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 正常啊，我的上网本上的UBUNTU11.04已经明显挂了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 启动竟然要5分钟。。明显不对劲儿，不如重装
<zhangkaixuan> 在终端里面上的QQ http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/myqq/
<alpha080> lemonhall: install suse,come on
<zhangkaixuan> 额 这里是不是发过了
<alpha080> 发过了。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 不喜欢suse
<alpha080> 你一天发一两条就好了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 而且它吸引我的唯一亮点没了
<alpha080> lemonhall: 啥亮点？
<lemonhall> alpha080: mono
<alpha080> mono居然是亮点= =！
<pointer> 啊大家好~
<alpha080> 实在很无语
<smidgen> alpha080: 404 not find.
<alpha080> lemonhall: 你用的最多的都是gtk系的软件
<smidgen> suse是kde系的?
<edison0354> smidgen: 是的
<smidgen> 据说很华丽
<jiero> 呃。删了配置文件，e16就好了。无语。。
<appleAA> e16貌似很火
<jiero> KDE系有啥非常必要的？
<MaskRay> soiamso: Control.Exception 改版了，rwh 是旧版的 Control.OldException，看什么好呢
<jiero> appleAA: 屁，中国人用e16的不超过3个
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有论文的吧
<appleAA> jiero, 额. 不过我最近频繁的听到这个词..
<rothsdad> hi
<rothsdad> `h
<rothsdad> `test
<rothsdad> tset
<jiero> appleAA: 全是我吧。
<rothsdad> test
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍯ 
<appleAA> jiero, 我在知乎上看到过很多次..
<jiero> appleAA:通过你 我知道 广告的力量了
<smidgen> -.-
<appleAA> jiero, awesome用户, 对其他桌面没太大兴趣..
<jiero> appleAA: 哦。
<smidgen> appleAA: awesome too
<appleAA> smidgen, 用的顺手就行, 其他的无所谓.
<alpha080> smidgen: 不小心用了https，你自己上wikipedia搜索吧
<alpha080> lemonhall: suse算kde里面支持最好的发行版，当然你要用gnome也行
<hyb> https 是什么
<hyb> .help
<hyb> .h
<hyb> >h
<appleAA> what
<Changkinkuo> hyb:https是http的安全协议
<lemonhall> alpha080: MONO反正也被新东家踢了。。。刚装好了Fedora 15很给力，可惜无线网络没出来。。。看到USB网卡了。。。正在调教中。。。。。。
<smidgen> 我记得FC的字体不错，当年在上面用过ECLIPSE
<edison0354> lemonhall: MONO又咋了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你是USB网卡？
<smidgen> myqq不错,有趣
<lemonhall> edison0354: 上网本是VIA的VT6656无线网卡啊。。。我lsusb看到它了。。。但是为何GNOME3里没有无线的设置？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不觉得现在GNOME3很残？
<lofwind> edison0354: +1
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啊哈，找到了。。。一个叫做网络连接的东西里出现了。。。看来这个所谓的NETWORK MANGER貌似和GNOME3不兼容啊。。所以单独出来了。。现在有熟悉的画面了，哈哈哈
<edison0354> lemonhall: 电脑卡死了……
<smidgen> me too
<jiero> GNOME3只要用2007年的独立显卡就可以搞定了。
<Inode_LF> 没人了？
<MeaCulpa1> .
<jiero> Inode_LF: 时间到了
<appleAA> 必须有
<lemonhall> 谁会设置啊。。。
<lemonhall> Fedora 15的无线。。。我不会用了
<jiero> lemonhall: 没用过。。。
<jiero> 一般不用设置吧。
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 你鸭的又fedora了？
<lemonhall> jiero: 郁闷了。。。驱动一定是好着的
<jiero> 我除了 打印机之外，也就设置过 SiS的显卡。。。
<jiero> 以前悲剧的SiS显卡，
<jiero> lemonhall: 那么就ifconfig
<jiero> lemonhall: 以前在某地 network manager wicd都用不了。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: ifconfig怎么用？只有em1和lo
<jiero> 迫不得已就用命令连，但后来就忘记了是哪条了。
<jiero> em1
<lemonhall> jiero: 我确信需要UP某些东西
<jiero> 看看。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 必然不是lo啊
<lemonhall> jiero: 无线连接1我已经设置好了。。它却不自动连。。。。那叫一个郁闷啊
<appleAA> 神马叫执行,神马叫挂起... 纠结..
<edison0354> lemonhall: lo是什么looppack还叫啥的那个吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: BINGO
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 忘了说，新版的发行说明说，又这版本开始，对开始对网络的名字进行更改
<MeaCulpa1> loopback
<lemonhall> Inode_LF:  知道啊。。。所以更加搞不清楚了
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 肯定是lo
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 哦
<MeaCulpa1> ifconfig -a看不到网卡的话，驱动都工作的不正常
<linsux> lemonhall, 不用gnome里面的调无线的吗
<pointer> 我发现kdevelop是个不错的ide恩
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 看不到的话，lspci, 看看设备怎么认的，然后拜google
<lemonhall> linsux: 就是原来那个GNOME2下默认的【网络连接】
<lemonhall> linsux: 但是设置好也不自动连接，哎，郁闷了
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa1: 驱动很少不不支持的，我除了用过slackware不支持我的网卡外，再没碰到过，何况他又能上网，有线的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 额，是 lemonhall的问题……
<linsux> 也有可能是网卡驱动
<MeaCulpa1> 无限网卡很多只是加个ucode的问题而已
<linsux> 我也在下f15
<MeaCulpa1> google和distro wiki一般都有吧
<MeaCulpa1> 网卡就那么几种
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: wicd也不行么，我只知道gentoo配置网卡最简单，有专门的工具，一次搞定，终身使用
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 哎，不会了。。ARCH和UBUNTU的我都搞定了。。第一次用Fedora，就给我了一个下马威
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lemarch我就搞不定，你搞不定fedora
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: 哦？是什么？
<jiero> lemonhall: 狗屎运啊。
<appleAA> lemonhall, 还在搞无线?
<MeaCulpa1> 每个发行版的wiki啥的，各类网卡都有信息吧
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 你先用有线吧，
<yappy> 碰到个棘手的问题。cgi 里的 make 命令行为不正常，总是无条件地 make，而不管信赖文件是不是改变过。怎么回事呢？
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa1: 我忘了，wiki上有的
<lemonhall> appleAA: 恩啊。。都看到无线网卡，就是不会上网。。。苍天啊
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: 你什么Distro?
<yappy> 如果在命令行运行 make, 正常得很。
<yappy> 怎么回事呢
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: 无非就是哪个包里有这个网卡的驱动，特征code之类
<appleAA> lemonhall, 我刚装上f15. 发现里面有network manager了. 你刚才说你的没有?
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa1: 都说了几遍了gentoo
<appleAA> yappy, sorry .` 不会, 帮不上你
<jiero> 这个世界复杂的要死，评分都无聊的说。
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: arch玩具， ubuntu是windows的翻 版，你一个好的发行版都没呢
<yappy> cgi 里的 make 命令行为不正常，总是无条件地 make，而不管信赖文件是不是改变过。怎么回事呢？
<lemonhall> appleAA: 有啊。。。
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: ... Gentoo wiki 都没有的网卡, 少
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 那Fedora?
<appleAA> lemonhall, 你是网卡没驱动? 还是咋回事.
<yappy> appleAA, 我的意思说清楚了没？
<lemonhall> appleAA: 我也有啊，只是设置完之后它不自动连接啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 你们说话太跳跃了..
<lemonhall> appleAA: 有啊，2.6.38内核自带我这个驱动的。。。VT6656
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: fedora够分量，只怕你不够分量
<appleAA> lemonhall, 能连接上 .不能自动连接?
<lemonhall> appleAA: lsusb一看也有的
<lemonhall> appleAA: 不能连接上啊，命令行怎么搞？
<appleAA> lemonhall, 命令行太麻烦了吧.貌似还需要知道ssid.`
<linsux> 我也在下载F15
<appleAA> lemonhall, 能搜索到你的无线不?
<lemonhall> appleAA: 路由都是我的，SSID有啥
<linsux> 等我搞了无线告诉你
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: wicd很简单的，你可以先试下能不能连 上，再用那个wpa_surpp什么的工具搞定
<appleAA> lemonhall, 那你查查命令去吧.
<linsux> wpa_supplicant
<lemonhall> appleAA: 咋搜？GNOME2里面装好直接可以搜索到附近的SSID。。现在我哪里看哦？
<appleAA> lemonhall, 你先试试他们说的.
<lemonhall> appleAA: 好吧，其实他们没有给我说任何东西
<appleAA> lemonhall, 额...尴尬..
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: lemonhall wpa_supplicant
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 你开玩笑，我说wicd也不算东西？？？？？？？
<appleAA> lemonhall, http://bbs.chinaunix.net/archiver/?tid-1229504.html
<MeaCulpa1> wpa_supplicant支持的网卡，可以直接用wpa_gui或者wpa_cli操作了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 当然不算。。。因为默认系统里木有wicd
<linsux> 你真有面子啊，全部都在帮你
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 你有有线的怕什么
<appleAA> linsux, 大家都闲的没事干.
<rechael> 问一下 这里有用HTC手机吗  怎么一连电脑我就断网呢
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 默认wpa_supplicant总有吧
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 哎，木多余网线
<appleAA> rechael, 校园网吧
<jiero> 不需要吧。。。
<MeaCulpa1> Inode_LF: 用久了Gentoo就会觉得越来越帮不了别人，无线网卡一般wpa_supplicant+baselayout2就搞定了，wicd和NM...有代沟
<rechael> 不是公网
<lemonhall> 对了。。。我ifconfig 之后压根就没有和无线有关的 interface
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: lspci呢
<lemonhall> iwlist都没对象给了。。这怎么办
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 我不是PCI的网卡，是LSUSB
<appleAA> rechael, 额. 那就不清楚了.  我们学校校园网有限制,我拿touch连上电脑就不能上网了.
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: VIA可以看到的
<rechael> 就是选充电 也会断网 提示什么网线插头已拔
<MeaCulpa1> o..lsusb那就看看是啥玩意儿，然后google
<linsux> lemonhall, 你的是Usb无线网卡？
<MeaCulpa1> Fedora可不好折腾啊，-_-1
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: 额。。。。。GOOGLE肯定没有的
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: 那么肯定？
<lemonhall> linsux: 恩，USB的无线。。。上网本内置的一个VIA
<rechael> appleAA, HTC好像还没有LINUX 同步软件 不能连电脑上网 哎
<appleAA> fedora没那么难.折腾.
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa1: VT6656 Fedora 15 这样搜？
<appleAA> rechael, 没办法. 习惯就好
<jiero> 怪事啊。。。。是bug吗。。。
<linsux> 有可能需要装win的驱动
<rechael> hehe
<linsux> gtkndis
<lemonhall> linsux: 驱动肯定没问题滴。。。。这个驱动是内核自带的，否则lsusb连名字都看不到
 * lemonhall Bus 001 Device 003 : ID  160a:3184 VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VNT-6656 [WiFi 802.11b/g USB Dongle]
<lemonhall> 看吧，这明显是设备在正常工作
<roylez_> lemonhall: 只是识别出而已，能不能用还得看有没有相应的内核模块
<lemonhall> roylez_: lsmod?
<roylez_> 什么型号说说看
<MeaCulpa1> lemonhall: Fedora15 VT6656
<lemonhall> roylez_: VT6656
<MeaCulpa1> 其实大部分时候也就是ucode而已
<lofwind> 下F15都下不来。
<lofwind> 主要的几个镜像都像挂了似的。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这样说起来我lsmod 之后没发现对应的MOD
<MeaCulpa1> 商业Linux挂在外面收集测试信息的Distro...
<jiero> 有没有一个Linux专门为了让软件稳定运行而存在的，就像Windows一样？
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 都走了？
<appleAA> 可能吗
<lemonhall> 算了，郁闷的，改天自己编译一下驱动再试试吧，我还以为lsusb看到设备名字就可以了呢
<linsux> selinux关了吗
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-841849.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] VT6656 USB Wireless [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<appleAA> fedora 默认开启selinux,iptables
<roylez_> lemonhall: 你这倒霉的芯片
<linsux> 建议关掉selinux
<linsux> 根本是个没用的东西
<linsux> lemonhall, http://www.logicsupply.com/blog/2008/01/02/building-the-vt6656-linux-driver-for-ubuntu/
<lemonhall> roylez_: 那么老的帖子了。。。。我UBUNTU和ARCH早都不用编译了。。。38内核早就带了这个的驱动了
<roylez_> lemonhall: intel, rt73, rtl8187, ath9k....这么多常见的芯片你不买，非买个要自己编译驱动的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Building the VT6656 Linux Driver for Ubuntu : Logic Supply Blog
<jiero> lemonhall: 你的Ubuntu可以用，为啥会有那个帖子？
<jiero> 。。。
 * MeaCulpa1 夜深人静，刷一遍ET的Server List
<lemonhall> 我如果没记错的话。。。UBUNTU 10.04的时候，升级过一次内核，就直接不用再编译了，我很久都没编译过这个VT6656了
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我正在想ETQW
<roylez_> 睡觉去了
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 那个...都是bot,还是ET吧，ETQW我没cdkey
<lemonhall> roylez_: 晚安，
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 不三国杀了？
<jiero> 为啥那个ETQW的tribe mod终结了呢。。。如果继续的话，我肯定买
<lemonhall> jiero: 悲剧，搞不太懂。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 这机器啊。。真是
<jiero> roylez: 晚安。
<jiero> lemonhall: 用Fedora 16吧
<alvin_rxg> 啥是 etqw ?
<MeaCulpa1> hmm...改天看看urban terror人多不多
<wegue> 请问我的语言支持里的英语选项没有，现在我想把系统语言设为英语，请问怎么办，添加或删除里没有英语的选项。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 知道et不？
<alvin_rxg> 外星人 et ?
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: Enemy Territory Quake War
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<MeaCulpa1> 哎，ET不要钱的游戏，国内都少有人玩...是因为看不懂任务简报么
<wegue> 有哪位能给个回复。。
<alvin_rxg> 所以都来玩 UrbanTerror 吧
<lemonhall> jiero: 算了。。。我给台式机也装上F15。。。。。这么给力的系统
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你知道啥？国人最讨厌免费的游戏了——没广告，没优越感，
<MeaCulpa1> ET绝对是ID送的大礼
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: UrbanTerror有热闹的，ping好的服务器么
<appleAA> wegue, aptitude search language | grep en
<appleAA> wegue, 试试
<wegue> 好
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你现在去的话就是日本服务器了
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa1: 我在德国，不用担心。 xD
<jiero> MeaCulpa如果你要玩Linux下的FPS ping好的话，就看 Tremulous 和 Sauerbraten一族了。
<smidgen> teeworlds不错
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: :(
<alvin_rxg> fps ping 必然需要好的吧…
 * jiero 就不明白linux下同类型的teeworlds明明是最垃圾的。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 刷完了，ET服务器全部都在300+的ping
<jiero> 为啥呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那是给小孩子玩的呀
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你是在德国吗。。。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 这两个游戏玩家数量太少
<alvin_rxg> jiero: yo
<MeaCulpa1> 德国，FPS天堂
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你认为同时在线300人算少的？
<MeaCulpa1> 爽的
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ...是么？我装个试试看...Tremulous... 人vs蜘蛛？
<wegue> appleAA: 是不是安装language-pack-gnome-en这些
<alvin_rxg> teeworlds，我这边列表上显示在线人数 478
<MeaCulpa1> 德国是FPS天堂啊，向往
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可是teeworlds是欧洲区竞赛项目
<appleAA> wegue, 可能吧.. 我没通过这种方式安装过. 你试试..
<alvin_rxg> 服务器 345 of 451
<MeaCulpa1> 一个服务器同时478人在打？
<metbsd> 小国家，没意思
<MeaCulpa1> 岂不lag死
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一堆德国人跑来澳大利亚teeworlds服务器 被我虐
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 但是超无聊阿。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥=
<MeaCulpa1> mglb都是老外
<MeaCulpa1> 国内FPS太挫了
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa1: 国内都是 穿越火线吧？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 德国人喜欢FPS和RTS和SLG
<jiero> 打架都喜欢。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<MeaCulpa1> 欧洲有clanbase这样的常规比赛
<metbsd> 德国人还喜欢甚么
<MeaCulpa1> 现在还有clanbase么..
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 还喜欢干法国人
<smidgen> -.-
<jiero> 法国就一悲剧民族。。。打仗基本无胜
<metbsd> 德国有一个广东那么大吗
<jiero> 和中国一般
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 拿破仑那时候方块冲锋还是赢了不少的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 除了那个呢。历史就黑暗了
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 法国没有古代史
<wegue> appleAA: 安装了language-pack-en之后就OK了
<appleAA> wegue, 恩. 恭喜一次性成功..
<jiero> 法兰克1200年，辉煌了50年？
<jiero> ^_^。
<wegue> appleAA: 也谢谢你
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 大概只有尼勃龙根里描述的不知名的勃艮第王国
<appleAA> wegue, 客气
<MeaCulpa1> 法兰克和法国，完全不是一回事
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我说的是民族
<wegue> appleAA: 重启，睡觉，晚安
<jiero> 就是那批人了。。。
<appleAA> wegue, 晚安
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 民族这个东西...更不是
<MeaCulpa1> 法兰克人...
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 还是希望brink出Linux版本，尽管评价不高。
<metbsd> brink又是啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 现在的玩家/媒体，傻傻傻的。只有那种都能接受的才会流行——所谓能被接受的，都是作广告超级多的。
<jiero> metbsd: brink是splash damage最新作
<alvin_rxg> 欧洲网游很多啊，但很多跑上去人没有国内服务器那么多……
<jiero> Splash Damage 的评价日下 Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory 90 -> Doom 3 87 ->Enemy Territory: Quake Wars 84 ->Brink 69
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<metbsd> 不知道为什么FPS我玩起来就头晕啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 国内的目光短。。。因为所有人都喜欢最主流的
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 耳蜗平衡能力不好
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 呃，这边也是很多人玩 wow的呀
<MeaCulpa1> 国内网游都是meta-gaming
 * smidgen 死去活来
<MeaCulpa1> 玩家群体在游戏外就建立了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的 耳蜗平衡能力相当不好，但我大多不晕。
<MeaCulpa1> 游戏只是他们掐架的平台而已
<alvin_rxg> - -!
 * jiero 喜欢坐飞机
 * jiero 晕车
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 习惯就好
 * jiero 可能晕船
<metbsd> 以前也狂玩CS，但是太多作弊的，个个都能爆头隔墙打，几乎就是个作弊比赛
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 你可以自己配置，我觉得最关键的参数就是fov
<jiero> CS不好玩呢。。。没有什么变化性
 * MeaCulpa1 只善于玩几乎没有后坐力的CS 1.1-
<MeaCulpa1> CS动作慢，见人就蹲下，马桶上的游戏
<alvin_rxg> 见人就蹲下，的确是……
<alvin_rxg> UrbanTerror 一般就是见人就左右摇晃……
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 如果你有耐心，试试下载ET:True Combat Elite
<MeaCulpa1> alvin_rxg: 这是Quake传统
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 首先先听到敌人地说
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 然后跳墙
<jiero> 站在敌人身后打他们
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 我以前常常把ET挂在一个服务器上下地图和mod,或者直接http下载
<metbsd> 我上次在我朋友家玩的那个xbox360，有个FPS很好玩，忘记名字了
<alvin_rxg> 我这边听不到脚步声……太轻了……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用耳机。。。
<MeaCulpa1> CS在我国曾很流行...任务够简单
<MeaCulpa1> 我放音乐，所以不听脚步
<alvin_rxg> 耳机也很轻
<jiero> MeaCulpa1其实听也很多时搞不定。
<jiero> 因为可以滑行
<alvin_rxg> 就是脚步声相对枪声，太轻了
<jiero> 我就能滑一个庭院的距离
<jiero> 根本没声音
<alvin_rxg> 滑行就最开始 crunch 的时候有点声音，后边都没的
<alvin_rxg> 不是 crunch 叫啥……
<jiero> crunch then slide
<alvin_rxg> 哦，我单词没写错
<MeaCulpa1> 还是quakelive省事
<jiero> 速度够快的时候直接跳的也有，越跳越远越来越远，接着听到一声脚步就已经上天了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: urt 你在哪服务器玩呢？
<jiero> quakelive是另一类游戏
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 恩，和这类写实的不一样
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以前有时去美国 大多就在本地
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 服务器名号叫啥？ 我一般在 Flame Grilled Games 的服务器玩
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 欧洲服务器的游戏我只玩Savage XR
<MeaCulpa1> 我要玩ET!!! 为啥ping都那么高~~
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还有Armagetron
<MeaCulpa1> quakelive 不支持FF 4...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我没玩。。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不过德国有 quake 3 rally
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我一直追的游戏
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 追了好多年了
<jiero> 就是不放出单独版本
<jiero> http://www.q3rally.com/ 只有德国有服务器。。。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 德国有RA3 Server么
<jiero> MeaCulpa1
<jiero> 我不在德国。。。
<jiero> 我晕
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 么玩过
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<metbsd> 德国有甚么是中国没有的
<jiero> metbsd: 人
<jiero> metbsd: 植物，食物，动物，最好的瓷器
<metbsd> 中国有很多德国人
<jiero> 最高级的瓷器产自德国。
<alvin_rxg> q3, 开汽车打架..
<MeaCulpa1> 中国有METRO...
<metbsd> 原来如此啊
<metbsd> 没想到
<metbsd> 以前听过一个笑话是描述德国人有多细致
<jiero> metbsd: 我没开玩笑，你去对比一下
<metbsd> 我相信你
<metbsd> 德国人的活是很细的
<smidgen> metbsd: 我要听笑话...
<jiero> metbsd: 德国人烧瓷的技术也有几百年了，从中国学得
<iBacchus> 大家好，好久不见了。。。：）
<metbsd> 结果他们倒发扬光大了
<jiero> 他们能坚持。。。
<jiero> 中国的技术进步太慢
<metbsd> 中国把技术放去其他地方了
<mayli> metbsd: 技术流和艺术流
<Changkinkuo> 陶瓷,在中国是当艺术来发展的
 * iDesperadO 想知道大家在聊什么
<Changkinkuo> 所以没有工业化的技术
<Changkinkuo> 在其他地方是作为工业来处理的
<Changkinkuo> 所以技术更好
<metbsd> 有个人在德国找人问去市政府要走多久，问了三遍德国人都不理他，他就走了，走了5步，那个德国人突然说，要走15分钟，我总要看看你走的步伐，才知道你要走多久
<jiero> 烧瓷成了艺术了。。。
<jiero> metbsd: 我和那个德国人真像。。。
<xiamx> xulrunner 2.0 有哪个PPA提供么？
<metbsd> 当年要是德国打的不是苏联而是中国，中国早就趴下了
<metbsd> 这么说，德国人很执着
<jiero> 晚上一般和法国人谈。。。
<alvin_rxg> 德国没人问去哪要走多久的啊……都是问距离的
<Changkinkuo> 那也未必,德国很多地方值得我们学习
<jiero> 法国人喜欢说话。
<Changkinkuo> 单中国也不是一无是处
<metbsd> 还是很佩服纳粹，战略太成功的，打的法国没脾气
<jiero> 缠人的法国人。。。
<metbsd> 苏联都差点趴下
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 打法国不需要战略
<jiero> 法国太失败
<jiero> 中国和意大利最像。
<Changkinkuo> 有人懂汇编语言吗?
<metbsd> 法国搞浪漫还行，论打仗，简直。。
<jiero> 法国怎么能让德国人搞大而无法防御呢。。。搞不懂啊
<metbsd> 法国太依赖防守
<jiero> 明明一战时打到后来变僵持了
<xiamx> ..
<metbsd> 但是防守是防不死对方的
<jiero> metbsd: 不是那个，防守也太不给力了。。。
<Changkinkuo> 一战的时候不是有个玛奇诺防线吗
<jiero> 那种算啥。
<metbsd> 纳粹真太牛逼了
<Changkinkuo> 那不就是防德国的阿
<smidgen> 想起了法国的玛奇诺防线...
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 那是为二战修的。
<redmorning> 有打败对方就让其亡国灭种的先例吗？
<Changkinkuo> 哦
<jiero> 为了证明防线是垃圾而造的
<Changkinkuo> 惭愧
<smidgen> 元朝
<jiero> redmorning: 蒙古
<jiero> 蒙古太黑了
<redmorning> jiero: 打的谁？
<jiero> 还有金朝
<metbsd> 不过杀犹太人也能看出他们气量小，执着过头
<smidgen> 还有大清.
<jiero> redmorning: 忘记灭了几个族了
<Changkinkuo> jiero:太不理性了吧
<jiero> redmorning: 主要的是西夏
<metbsd> 中国版图最大的时候是元朝
<jiero> 那不是中国。。。
<Changkinkuo> 说出你做出这哥判断的理由
<jiero> 那是被亡国时期
<redmorning> 头上战斗机还在飞……
<metbsd> 也对，元朝是外族
<smidgen> 被灭两回
<jiero> 中国5000年？
<jiero> 哪有中国啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 现在也是外族…
<metbsd> 中国积弱太久了，居然给日本教训
<smidgen> 哈哈
<redmorning> 崖山之后，已无中国。唉！叫我情何以堪。
<Changkinkuo> 但你知道现在很多的汉族其实有蒙古人血缘吗?
<jiero> 那也没啥
<smidgen> 汉已灭
<metbsd> 蒙古人和汉人其实有啥区别呢
<jiero> 本来北胡入华就带来了很多
<microcai> Autotools can be quite tricky for newcomers, but when you start using them on a daily basis you find it's a lot easier than having to deal with manual makefiles or other strange build tools such as imake or qmake, or even worse, special autotools-like build scripts that try to recognize the system they are building on. Autotools makes it simple to support new OSes and new hardware platforms, and saves maintainers and porters from having to learn how t
<jiero> 蒙古人和汉人的基因不太一样，长相不太一样。。。
<Changkinkuo> 其实还是太狭隘了
<alvin_rxg> aotutools ？
<jiero> 管那些～
<smidgen> 纯种汉人有木有
<jiero> 造早跑题了
<metbsd> 汉人和蒙古人的区别，大概就好比山东人和高丽人的区别吧
<jiero> 什么算纯？
<jiero> 或许吧
<smidgen> 华族？
<smidgen> 夏族?
<jiero> 什么是纯汉人？
<Changkinkuo> 不管是什么人统治,对老百姓来说有很大的区别吗?
<metbsd> 山东贼鸡巴多的高丽棒子
<jiero> metbsd: 你说威海和烟台吧。
<jiero> 内部就没多少
<smidgen> metbsd: 不是吧，隔着还呢
<metbsd> 其实对老百姓没大区别
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得也是
<redmorning> 我不这么觉得
<jiero> 世界一统化进程有你我的份。
<redmorning> 今天刚重温了《活着》
 * jiero 为了世界统一而努力吧
<smidgen> -.-
<metbsd> 是的，威海特多南朝鲜人
<Changkinkuo> 所以爱国主义不过是统治者的说教
 * smidgen 突然觉得凉飕飕的
<metbsd> 但是国家分裂对老百姓肯定不利
<Changkinkuo> 没有统治者不说自己好,不让别人拥护他的
<metbsd> 特别是西藏问题，台湾问题
 * smidgen 回头一瞅，我靠，空调没关..
<jiero> metbsd: 威海的商店竟然有纯韩文的，有些是中韩双语
<jiero> 统一一国!
<metbsd> 南朝鲜人去威海，好比香港人去深圳
<Changkinkuo> metbsd:怎么有扯到分裂了?
<metbsd> 而且我一济南哥们取的是南朝鲜女人
<jiero> 哪里扯分裂了？
<jiero> 哦
<metbsd> 他们韩国女人不管丈夫在外面干吗的
<jiero> 。。。韩国日本的女人。。。
<smidgen> 感觉韩国女人不爽
<Changkinkuo> 呵呵
<jiero> 还是中国女人最受欢迎。。。
<metbsd> 很贤惠
<metbsd> 中国女人不好
<jiero> 法国佬总要我找。。。
<metbsd> 传统成分太少了
<jiero> 印度佬也是。。。
<Changkinkuo> smidgen:你感觉过?
<jiero> 晕。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 中国男人穷
<smidgen> Changkinkuo: 没，我说看起不爽
<jiero> 某不喜欢传统的，喜欢强大的
<metbsd> 不过韩国女人的屁股长的不好倒是真的
<smidgen> -.-
<Changkinkuo> 呵呵,吓我一跳
<metbsd> 你去看，十个韩国女人9个没屁股
 * smidgen 伍佰的歌真好听
<jiero> 中国女人在东亚算最强了
<metbsd> 中国女人比中国男人肯定强
<metbsd> 比方足球
<jiero> 网球
<alvin_rxg> 眼球
<metbsd> 哈哈，甚么李娜张帅吴冰这些
<MeaCulpa1> 跪的太久，一定没屁股
<smidgen> 除了真球
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 眼球？
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 同好，中美洲屁股王道
<metbsd> 今天看那个李娜，打的捷克那个没脾气
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 嗯，她们很能吸引眼球的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 失眠了？
<happyaron> 跑篮有没有啥速成的窍门？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没
<jiero> happyaron: 你在？？？
<jiero> 哦。。。刚进来。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 刚来
<jiero> happyaron: 累不？
 * smidgen 浑身酸痛
<alvin_rxg> 无聊的累死了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 无聊啥？
<alvin_rxg> 无聊就是，啥都没做
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 能做的事情海了去了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<smidgen> high
<lofwind> jiero: 还行吧
<jiero> lofwind: 。。。你想说？
<lofwind> jiero: 我说f15
<jiero> lofwind: 为什么突然对我说这个，我摸不到头脑呢
<redmorning> perl里面，怎么分固定带宽给运行的程序。比如有300K/S的速度，分100K给程序，让程序不占用过多带宽，也防止程序需要的带宽被其他进程抢占了。
<jiero> happyaron: 你来这里做什么呢？接受意见？
<linsuxy> redmorning, 用队列
<mayli> redmorning: 自己写个delay吧
<lofwind> jiero: 我是ubuntu用户，今天好奇下了个f15
<lofwind> jiero: 看来我记错人了，不是你……
<jiero> lofwind: 好的。我也准备下F15给别的电脑呢。
<redmorning> linsuxy: mayli：能说详细点吗？哪有相关资料？
<linsuxy> redmorning, 看下tc这个命令，不知道是不是你要的
<happyaron> jie啊？
<zhangkaixuan> Shell 小技巧一则 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/shell-tips/
<zhangkaixuan> 泛 Linux 世界地图 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/the-great-linux-world-map/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 泛 Linux 世界地图 : OSMSG
<metbsd> 这里有人用fedora，而嫌弃yum下载慢的吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢
<Crazy5sheep> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天好困
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<knownbad> 老婆需索无度
<gebjgd> knownbad, 披
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是那个项目搞的
<knownbad> 这没什么不好意思的。
<knownbad> 老婆健康是好事。
<knownbad> 还没来佛罗里达？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 都和你说过了12月到1月
<knownbad> 我老人痴呆呢。  这么久干嘛这么早说？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早点告诉你。你好来迎接我阿
<knownbad> 我还拈香膜拜。
<knownbad> 上西天上西天。
<knownbad> 我个人持老二心态，不把自个累死。
<^k^>  06:17
<Inode_LF> test
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍞ 
<Inode_LF> 有人么
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-26
<jzmer> 现在是不时gfw连出国grab东西的wget都要拦截？
<xiamx> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<alpha080> zao
<lemonhall> alpha080: 叔叔早
<lemonhall> xiamx: 大UBUNTU帝国
<lemonhall> xiamx: 生产的东西也是代码质量不高，但是觉得用起来好用的东西。。。。。。。。。。
<atcho> 现在dropbox可以用了吗？
<atcho> hi 早啊
<atcho> iGoogle: hi cfy是你的昵称吗
<Evanescence> atcho: suggest Wulua
<iGoogle> no
<OT_iux> atcho 可以用啊……
<OT_iux> 加上 hosts 就好
<Evanescence> 有一个和dropbox的云存储并且本地加密的叫什么来着？好像是wualua的，但是搜索不对， 求指教
<edisonwang> 大家早安~
<alpha080> Evanescence: wuala
<Evanescence> alpha080: thanks
<jiero> 早安
<wzlxx> 谁现在用grub2?
<calebot> ubuntu 默认 grub2 吧
<Inode_LF> 测试，awesome
<wzlxx> ARCH上面是grub1
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 你也开始使用awesome了么？
<wxg4net> flash声卡独占 该怎么设置下呢
<calebot> adobe flash 10.3 只支持 alsa
<xiangfu> 使用 awesome 的漂过。
<wxg4net> 我的10.2难道也一样？
<calebot> no idea
 * calebot 一直用  alsa 的飘过
<wzlxx> 我一直把握不住awesome的窗口变化，其他用着很好…
<xiangfu>  试一年前吧，试了一下 awesome 就再也离不开了 :)
<calebot> 一年…
<calebot> WM 很多，可以多试几种
<wzlxx> 呵呵， xiangfu 感觉你用emacs的用awesome优势不是太大…
<zhangkaixuan> 嘿嘿 兄题们 这里有一个好东西
<zhangkaixuan> 泛Linux世界地图 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/the-great-linux-world-map/
<xiangfu> wzlxx, 为什么？
<xiangfu> wzlxx, I am always emacs --daemon, then emacsclient -c -nw.
<Evanescence> 在bash里引用路径变量，带有/ ， 要怎么引用？ 是 "$1" 还是 ${1} ?
<xiangfu> Firefox --> Tag_2, Thunderbird --> Tag_3, Opera --> Tag_4, Skype, Jabber --> Tag_5, Terminals-->Tag_7/8/9
<xiangfu> ERC --> Tag_1
<xiangfu> :)
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 再详细一点？ $1 是参数.
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 是变量，就是把脚本后面的参数引进来 example: kk.sh ~/Music/kk.mp3 这里路径就是 $1
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 因为就用一个emacs窗口，然后里面很多标签，呵呵…
<wzlxx> 用vim的话再用awesome效果很好…
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 恩恩，点头
<xiangfu> (awesome) 没明白，什么意思。 :)
<xiangfu> Evanescence, 还是没清楚你什么问题,
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 很酷的意思
<zhangkaixuan> 泛Linux世界地图 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/the-great-linux-world-map/
<xiangfu> wzlxx emacs 里边有标签是什么意思？
<edisonwang> 问个问题　screen　怎么能运行x11的GUI程序 比如说eclips ?  我直接ssh -X 可以运行 但是开个screen就不行了
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan, 面积不代表经济 :)
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 就是我要在脚本kk.sh后面加变量 /kk/kk.mp3 ,把这个音乐文件的路径引入到脚本里的 $1 中， 我是要加引号""还是 {} 或者其他？
<xiangfu> Evanescence 如果有空格要加"" 其它什么也不用加。
<calebot> edisonwang: screen 只管 cli
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 可能是我表达不好，就是多个文件在一个里面啊…
<xiangfu> Evanescence kk.sh /kk/kk.mp3 就够了。
<zhangkaixuan> xiangfu:并不是按照用户多少来说的
<Evanescence> 那路径中的 / 也不用管吗？
<Inode_LF> 有没有比较好的博客推荐
<Inode_LF> 最好是国外的
<Evanescence> Inode_LF: 推荐code hornor，或其其他什么的，都是英文， 挺好的
<jiero> Inode_LF: WordPress
<xiangfu> Evanescence 不用。
<Evanescence> 还有其他的博客
<xiangfu> blogpost :)
<Inode_LF> 要求无广告，
<Evanescence> xiangfu: got it
<jiero> xiangfu: ...
<jiero> xiangfu: 那个是超简单吧。。。
<xiangfu> 不知道我没用过。我自己搞了一个服务器，wordpress :)
<edisonwang> calebot: 不太明白..能麻烦稍微说一下么?
<xiangfu> 只是见别人用过 :)
<calebot> edisonwang: screen 只管文字终端，想跑 gui 要设置 DISPLAY / X
<Inode_LF> xiangfu: 真的，wordpress是你的服务器？
<xiangfu> Inode_LF 我的服务器运行 wordpress :)
<jiero> blogspot是被墙堵住的
<bluek> ubuntu英文频道改了？后面加了东西了？哈
<xiangfu> oh. yes. blogspot.
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 早
<Changkinkuo> morning
<edisonwang> calebot: 这个设置是在哪里设置的~?screen的设置么?~
<lainme> roylez: 那边博士是不是一年只有20天假可以回家……
<calebot> edisonwang: gui 要 x11 forwarding / vnc / rdp 之类的
<calebot> edisonwang: 跟 screen 不相干
<zhangkaixuan> Shell非常有意思的小技巧一则 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/shell-tips/
<edisonwang> calebot: 可是 我直接ssh上去是可以运行gui的 已经设置好了 但是开screen就不行了~
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 刷广告不要一次刷太多啊
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 看看你的awesome配置？我的窗口老是处理不好，比如firefox的下载窗口…还有mplayer
<calebot> edisonwang: echo $DISPLAY
<roylez> lainme: ust更少吧
<zhangkaixuan> calebot: 好吧 嘿嘿
<calebot> edisonwang: 看 screen 前后有啥差异
<roylez> lainme: hku我当年是30天
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 差不多可以再刷一个了 XD
<roylez> lainme: 没玉照别套我话 :P
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:不能每篇文章刷一个么～～～～也就四五篇文章
<lainme> roylez: 哦，谢谢。……@_@
<iGoogle> lainme:  roylez 现在是寡人了。
<xiangfu> wzlxx: http://www.openmobilefree.net/other/downloads/tmp/awesome.rc.lua
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 要考虑被广告的心情啊
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 一次看到五个 link 谁想看啊
<iGoogle> 我作中介，给我照片。 lainme
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 投放广告也要看效果
<wzlxx> xiangfu: 多谢，用emacs了为啥不用个erc啊，多好啊…
<xiangfu> wzlxx. I am using IRC
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 写个 bot 定时放广告好了
<xiangfu> wzlxx, just the name I forget to change. changing now :)
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:o,o 原来是这样。。。。 多谢大神提醒
<Changkinkuo> erc是分么阿
<iGoogle> calebot: 你出啥馊主意的
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<wzlxx> uh, u speak english? xiangfu
<calebot> osmsg 品质还是不错的
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 使用u这样的缩写，是不礼貌的。
<xiangfu> wzlxx, no, just type English is easy in ERC, I have to usign "C + N" ....
<xiangfu> s/usign/using
<calebot> wzlxx: 老外小白的坏习惯不要学
<xiangfu> Ctrl + n, Ctrl + @, ... :)
<xiangfu> 我的同事都是老外，习惯了。
<zhangkaixuan> calebot: T,T 终于被承认了 谢了老大...
<iGoogle> xiangfu: 都是阿三？
<Changkinkuo> xiangfu:你作什么的?
<roylez> xiangfu: 我的英国同事从来不这样打字，该大写的地方就大写，该小写的地方就小写。你的同事是阿三或者nigger吧
<calebot> 英语的年轻人也喜欢打火星文啊
<xiangfu> xiangfu? 那个 u 不是我打的 :(
<xiangfu> roylez ^
<calebot> 各国的小白质素都是差不多的
<iGoogle> 是啊。你答话干嘛。
<calebot> 有水平的一般不乱打
<Changkinkuo> roylez:你同事也是老外?
<calebot> 除非是约定俗成的 缩写/smiley
<Changkinkuo> 你们作什么工作的阿
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, qi-hardware.com milkymist.org <--
<roylez> Changkinkuo: 坐我旁边的恰巧一个英国人
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, Software Engineer :)
<iGoogle> roylez: 以前是阿三。 lol
<zhangkaixuan> 话说 兄弟们 osmsg.com从明天开始改版 迁移到drupal框架，预计到星期一完成。 星期五六日这三天不能访问 请大家见谅~~~
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 先测试完再迁，为毛要那么久？
<iGoogle> drupal 似乎好看些
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: data 没有很多吧？
<Evanescence> roylez: wow, 我从来没见过外国人。。。
 * wzlxx hehe
<roylez> iGoogle: 您今天显然非常闲
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/155148
<roylez> iGoogle: 不错，可惜是ps的
<iGoogle> 我从来没说过我忙的
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:1500篇日志～～～ 主要是手动迁移，wp到drupal的迁移工具都有问题
<Changkinkuo> xiangfu:开放硬件?
<calebot> roylez: 神有事都是秘书干
<iGoogle> 这你都看得出啊
<iGoogle> 没秘书
<roylez> calebot: 神没事都是干秘书
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo. yes. copyleft hardware. all source code is GPL. :)
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 手动…容易出错
<iGoogle> 年轻的时候，有嘛。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.min.us/itPKy.jpg
<lainme> zhangkaixuan: 本地弄好再上线……你要干钳工活了，悲剧
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155149 roylez
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 应该想办法提升 uptime
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 三天实在太久了
<zhangkaixuan> lainme:calebot: 本地测试好了 都测试两个月了。  不过数据整体迁移的工具弄出来后都有错误。。。
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 服务器容量应该够才对？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155150 这个艺术。 roylez
<Changkinkuo> xiangfu:这个公司在那里阿?中国还是国外?
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, 香港。
<iGoogle> jinghua: 丫丫的，我找你就不出来。搞完了，你就出来。
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 那就手动迁移后再换，下线期间只迁移最新的几篇
<zhangkaixuan> calebot: 容量现在足够，只不过我的php技术不好，所以使用wp的话，不能给用户带来更好的体验效果...
<Changkinkuo> 难怪你说英语
<iGoogle> zhangkaixuan: 我都订了那rss。管他网站咋样。
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 小站更要注重 uptime 啊, 三天 会让人觉得是个烂站
<iGoogle> roylez: 被逮住了？
<lofwind> zhangkaixuan: 应该是配置好了然后直接换，基本零下线才对。
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:...主要是我php技术不好，而且drupal太过奇怪，我请教了很多drupal兄弟，测试了两个月，最后的结论是 想要迁移后没有错误，只能在线手动迁移
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 那就开个子域名，在线手动迁移，测试后换过来，基本零下线
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 还可以让人看看新界面如何，给建议啥的
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Sharism
<wzlxx> 用awesome的时候screen就多余了
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 还有检查 feed 状况
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:lofwind: 对啊 嘿嘿 谢了兄弟
<Changkinkuo> 2009年成立的?新公司阿
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 不要一迁移 feed 冒个几百篇出来
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, you can find Chinese info here: http://www.openmobilefree.net/
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo: we also sale those products in China: http://shop65164732.taobao.com/ :)
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:恩 feed 我会注意 这三天估计不会有数据更新了
<xiangfu> the FreeRunner(from Openmoko) Ben nanonote and powerfull Milkymist One.
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<Changkinkuo> xiangfu:都有那些产品阿?
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo. see the last message I sent out: FreeRunner, Ben_Nanonote, Milkymist_one
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, there are LINKS in this wiki page: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Sharism
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, you maybe miss it. (at the end of second line :)
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, you should buy ben nanonote, if you want support US, or learn GNU/Linux system. :)
<roylez> iGoogle: 你个奥特神，不能发点新的吗？
<Changkinkuo> 本那么小阿?一个易拉罐那么大小?
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, you should buy Milkymist one, if you want learn low level Hardware, or Video Art.
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, very small. and it's running Openwrt or Debian or Jlime. there are three GNU/Linux system running on it :)
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155152 roylez 以为你被上司逮住了
<Changkinkuo> How much about the ben?
<roylez> iGoogle: 全是out图和ps图，我以后不点你的链接了
<xiangfu> 703RMB. plug ship cost. (683 + 20)
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo ^
<iGoogle> 那我发美女
<roylez> iGoogle: 你审美观有问题的，不看
<iGoogle> 知道你只喜欢西洋的。
<iGoogle> 彪悍的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 忙啥呢
<iGoogle> ibm是个色窝
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/q540G.jpg
<iGoogle> 以后不看imgur的了。
<roylez> tenzu: 奥巴马的签名  http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llqli1r2OW1qf7dauo1_r1_500.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 俄罗斯警察 http://i.imgur.com/NyAki.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，老子投胎投错地方了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 台风之后 http://i.imgur.com/HTHoC.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 大洋马
<calebot> 白人妹子皮肤不好
<calebot> 又老得快
<calebot> 还是中国妹子好
<jiero> calebot: 没关系，换新的
<bluek> 嗯，我也喜欢中国妹子
<roylez> calebot: 看见没， jiero 是个明白人！
<calebot> jiero: 问题是妹子可能换得比你勤
<xiangfu> wow. 跑题了。问个问题，这里是上班的多，还是上学的多？
<calebot> roylez: 问题是妹子可能换得比你勤
<zhangkaixuan> OSMSG 将于 5 月 27 日到 5 月29 日进行数据迁移（即本周五到本周日），为期三天。
<zhangkaixuan> 数据迁移期间 OSMSG 会使用 drupal 框架代替现有的 wp 框架，以给大家更好的浏览效果。
<zhangkaixuan> 届时大家可以通过 http://www.osmsg.com/wp 继续访问 OSMSG 社区。
<zhangkaixuan> 对大家造成的一切不便，尽请见谅。
<zhangkaixuan> 等我，马上就会回来。
<roylez> calebot: 她换我也换阿，求之不得阿
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 应该是 http://www.osmsg.com 自动跳转 wp
<xiangfu> roylez, 她换的时候不告诉你，
<kanoe> 请问，empathy下的gtalk聊天，安全性如何呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件推荐 • mplayer新前端，smplayer升级版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332889&p=2345712 虽然在arch版已经发过了，但这个的确好用，为了让更多人看到，在这再发一遍了 。 umplayer ，mplayer的新前端，smplayer升级版。拥有mplayer的强大和smplayer的易上手，并且支持皮肤，界面漂亮。更多特性请移步官方网站自行查看。 http://www. ...
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: feed 暂不动这样
<roylez> xiangfu: 得了吧，无所谓阿
<Changkinkuo> xiangfu:你的工作是写软件吗?
<xiangfu> 哈哈
<bluek> 我不想换
<calebot> roylez: 她脚踏 N 条船
<iGoogle> http://himg2.huanqiu.com/attachment2010/110301/zip1298942597/1298942597_4.jpg
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, I am software Engineer. :)
<roylez> calebot: 那是corner case了
<Changkinkuo> 一边些程序一边聊天,不出错吗?
<kanoe> ^k^, 请问，empathy下的gtalk聊天，安全性如何呢
<bluek> 写代码的就写代码的，还软件工程师呢。。。汗。。。
<neaghfoz> ^k^: 能下载字幕不？
<roylez> Changkinkuo: enterprise software is written by amateurs，所以没事滴
<^k^> kanoe, 提问。  ㍢ 
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo 现在没写，写程序的时候不能分心，一般写程序的时候不聊天，今天的工作还没开始，估计一会就开始写了。 刚有一个BUG
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo: https://github.com/milkymist/bugs/issues/17 <--
<kanoe> ^k^,??????
<^k^> kanoe, 方法名 [] 未找到1  ㍢ 
<xiangfu> bluek: coder maybe
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:往drupal迁移的时候 必须要使用osmsg.com这个主域名，要不然也不会这么大费周章了
<xiangfu> bluek, ok, I am a coder. :)
<xb> 有没有中国人
<jiero> 希伯来大学和微软的2个研究员写了pixelart 到vector的一篇文章。http://johanneskopf.de.nyud.net/publications/pixelart/paper/pixel.pdf 根据一些信息，我也改改 http://imagebin.org/155154
<Changkinkuo> roylez:What about you?
<kanoe> ^k^,我的意思是，ubuntu下用empathy im 客户端 Gtalk的安全性如何呢？是加密传送呢还是明文
<roylez> Changkinkuo: 我现在是在打酱油的间隙，在休息
<^k^> kanoe, 噢，我明白了。  ㍢ 
<Changkinkuo> 你也是coder?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 今天网络尚可
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 是阿
<jiero> kanoe: 可以加密
<kanoe> jiero, 你的意思是，本来是不加密的咯，呵呵
<jiero> kanoe: 你不设不会自动加。
<jiero> kanoe: 好像我看错了，是自动要求加密
<kanoe> jiero, 我看到面板下面高级里面是有一个框选“需要加密TLS/SSL”
 * jiero 欢迎happyaron在繁忙世界
<Changkinkuo> 还是不习惯使用irc的聊天方式
<kanoe> Changkinkuo, 不是挺好嘛
<Changkinkuo> 好是好,不习惯而已
<kanoe> ^k^, 你明白了为啥也不告诉我呢
<kanoe> Changkinkuo, 哈哈，用用就习惯了哈
<jiero> kanoe: 我没看到选项——我是pidgin
<roylez> happyaron: harpy...
<^k^> kanoe, 我当然明白。  ㍢ 
<kanoe> jiero, 哦，如果框选了刚才那个选项，是否说明已经加密了哈
<jiero> 不知道
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 当年我在圣彼得堡街头，看到几个大妞，穿3块手帕上街...腿跟一块，屁股一块，胸前一块
<jiero> kanoe: 自己判断
<bluek> <^k^>，机器人也明白？你明白个PP。。。哈。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<kanoe> ^k^, 好吧~
<Changkinkuo> 大家讨论的东西比较杂,看的人眼花缭乱
<bluek> k，怎么不回我？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 可惜我只会英语，一般的mm 不搭理我
<bluek> 哈哈，难道现在不是机器人了？
<kanoe> jiero, 有没有判断依据
<^k^> kanoe, 跟我也没关系。  ㍢ 
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 你被勾搭了？
<kanoe> Changkinkuo, 参与进来嘛
<jiero> ofan: 你被谁勾搭了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 可恨没学俄语
<Changkinkuo> kanoe:不知道说什么
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01904/polar-bears-on-a-l_1904615i.jpg
<kwkw> 请问你们是什么年纪的人？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马来了...
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 隨便聊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 是啊，我那时候和酒店里一个mm搭讪，我问她邮局在哪里，她说"我下班了"...
<sdhasu> !ops
<lubotu2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<sdhasu> !staff
<lubotu2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 流利的英语应答...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你当时的翻译是啥？ FML ？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 反应是啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我英语问，她英语答啊，我当时准备再问一句，“带我去吧”
<MeaCulpa_> 但是对方那个脸色...
<MeaCulpa_> 一般来说，回答邮局远的，就进一步聊，近的，就一起去
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 中国人不容易阿
<Changkinkuo> 香港比较好的小说论坛有那些?
<Evanescence> 政治阿。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 恩，我分析了一下，还是因为中国人穷
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 只能去越南找自尊
<Changkinkuo> roylez:有道理!
<calebot> 审美观问题吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 丫的，这才几年啊，俄罗斯又上来了，小服务员也有十几万美刀年薪了
<calebot> 白人把白人妹子本来就比较容易
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .....
<kwkw> 这里有没有20－30岁之间的人？
<Changkinkuo> 经济基础决定上层建筑阿
<bluek> 我82年
<Changkinkuo> 还是因为经济没跟上
<bluek> 英语特差
<roylez> 时不时就来查户口的，真烦人
<andyhou> feroda15不能引导ubuntu11.04 grub2没有menu.lst 修改了feroda的menu.lst报错error15 file not found
<Changkinkuo> 有人讲解以下进程的切换吗?
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 问具体问题
<andyhou> 用网上给的方法尝试修复ubuntu的grub2,修复成功，但是开机进入的是fedora的引导
<calebot> andyhou: ubuntu 是用 grub2, 不用 menu.lst
<Changkinkuo> calebot:如何实现的
<calebot> andyhou: grub 可能装在 mbr 或 分割
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 啥切换？
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 说明个 use case
<kanoe> jiero, 还在吗？empathy是需要设置加密的，我在网页上找到解答了，呵呵~谢谢你啦，还有机器人 ^k^
<Changkinkuo> 操作系统如何切换进程的
<calebot> ...
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 你的问题太笼统不明确
<Changkinkuo> calebot:进程的上下文切换
<calebot> Changkinkuo: 是要问 multithread / multicore?
<andyhou> 我的ubuntu就是装载第一个分区，grub应该是mbr，那么我该如何修改feroda的menu.lst? root(hd0,0)?
<Changkinkuo> calebot也就是
<Changkinkuo> calebot
<Changkinkuo> calebot:多任务
<jiero> lubotu2 是
<calebot> Changkinkuo: google "kernel scheduler"
<calebot> andyhou: grub/grub2 会以最后安装的为准
<calebot> andyhou: 所以想用 ubuntu grub 就要在 mbr 重装 ubuntu grub
<calebot> andyhou: 或是在 ubuntu 分区装 grub 然后清空 mbr
<andyhou> 但是我修复了grub2，它也找到了feroda,但是开机启动的还是feroda
<calebot> andyhou: 因为 fedora 是后装的，所以 grub 是 fedora 的
<andyhou> 我就是用liveUSB挂在了/dev /proc /sys 然后重新安装grub的
<calebot> andyhou: 分区有没有装 grub deb/rpm 包 都不影响 mbr / 分区表头的 grub
<Changkinkuo> calebot:Thanks!
 * jiero wait you @ tremulous gpp US server
<jiero> Official US Trem Server
<xrfang> 有玩php的吗？帮我看下这个代码为何不行？谢谢。    http://www.ideone.com/d4srR
<andyhou> calebot: 好的，我去试试重装mbr的gurb
<missing> iGoogle: 你那个立体字就是调透明度?没有换颜色?
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗杰
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<happyaron> roylez: 袜子vps上你帐号能用了吗？
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> happyaron: 快考试了啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 是啊
<happyaron> 来挂机
<jiero> happyaron: 好乖。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 加油
<happyaron> 一定。
<andyhou> 请问坛子里的斗篷男在这里么
 * jiero 想要高考一次试试
<jiero> andyhou: lerosua就是
<happyaron> andyhou: lerosua
<calebot> jiero: 还没高考？
<jiero> calebot: 放弃了
<calebot> happyaron: 专心念书
<andyhou> jiero: 哦
<roylez> happyaron: 我昨天ping了他，他加了权限，可以了
<happyaron> calebot: 嗯
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯，我操作的
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<jiero> 。。。
<calebot> ○○○
<happyaron> # chown -R roylez:roylez /home/roylez
<roylez> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> roylez: 备份和恢复都是我弄的，tar保留的是uid，不是用户名
<happyaron> roylez: 然后我处理权限的时候把你的给漏了，lol
<jiero> Google也开始搞这个了，http://imagebin.org/155161
<calebot> fedora 16 也要改 uid/gid 了
<happyaron> calebot: 啥意思
<calebot> happyaron: fedora 15 之前的，默认新用户从 uid 500 起跳
<calebot> happyaron: fedora 16 开始默认 1000 起跳
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> ubuntu server安全性真不靠谱
<alpha080> Why？
<happyaron> alpha080: 天天各种更新，最后还是因为php的安全更新迟了被攻击
<calebot> ubuntu lts 安全支持很垃圾
<happyaron> debian6一共没几个更新，倒没发现什么问题。
<happyaron> calebot: 就是lts，垃圾死了
<calebot> 去年有个大洞拖了 13 天，比 sid 还晚修复
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> 你们这是让我恨ubuntu啊
<calebot> lts 安全问题居然 13 天才修，这啥品质啊
<calebot> rhel 24 hr 内至少有 workaround
<happyaron> tenzu: 桌面还可以，服务器别这样。
<happyaron> calebot: 我看了那次debian的openssl的过程，虽然那个bug比较悲剧，但是发现之后的行动非常专业。
<calebot> 当然，debian 大牛素质还是很好的
 * calebot 所以觉得 DD 审核严格是好事
<Inode_LF> lemonhallatvpn: 你的无线搞好了没
<calebot> 台湾 DD 基本是烂竽充数
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]有没有谁遇到过部分网站无法打开的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332902&p=2345794 RT 在windowsxp下可以打开。比如www.ibookstar.com 大家可以试试。 我用的路由器上网，路由器已设置DNS服务器 我又按照帖子设置了一次ubuntu系统的dns，仍然打不开。求高手指路！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aric2 ...
<calebot> 台湾 DD 包的 deb 品质甚糟
<alpha080> 那suse server and gentoo server？呢
<calebot> 靠 social engineering 当上 DD 的不是好东西啊
<jiero> Wikipedia选用Ubuntu难道是因为赞助费？
<happyaron> calebot: +1
<happyaron> calebot: 其实华人DD品质好的不多。
<happyaron> calebot: lidaobing应该是目前看来质量最好的，有小毛病也都是style上无关紧要的问题。
<happyaron> calebot: 其他华人DD，多数都missing in action了。
<calebot> 是啊，占着茅坑不拉屎
 * jiero 想知道DD是什么。
<calebot> 没空贡献就该 orphan deb/辞职 嘛
<xiangfu> happyaron, hi, you help me on xburst-tools right?(sorry, I always can not remember the name)
<calebot> 好的 DD 有私事忙时都会在 mailing list 说明并转交业务
<calebot> jiero: debian developer
 * jiero 查到了，迟到地恭喜Aron
<jiero> calebot: è°¢
<ofan> happyaron: DD? 都是做什么?
<xiangfu> happyaron, I have two package http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/maintainer-packages, needs to update. can you help me again?
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<calebot> happyaron: 建议跟 advocator 报告说要高考，然后暂时别管 debian 的事
<happyaron> xiangfu: 下个月才有时间。
<calebot> happyaron: 高考后再说
<happyaron> ofan: Debian Developer
<xiangfu> happyaron, thanks. here is the links for you:http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fped/
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.debian.org/devel/join/newmaint
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debian/pool/main/f/fped
<xiangfu> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/x/xburst-tools/
<happyaron> calebot: 我除了还要等六个月才能考核别的NM外已经是全功能的了。
<xiangfu> happyaron, I have plan to try to report bug, update the UrJtag :)
<happyaron> calebot: 现在没我事自然就休息，哈哈。
<xiangfu> happyaron, the problem is the UrJag don't have plan to release source code tar ball,
<happyaron> xiangfu: 你自己抓git snapshot
<calebot> xiangfu: 可以包 vcs 版本的
<xiangfu> happyaron, ok. so better. I create the debian package. then report bug. right?
<happyaron> xiangfu: 我得下个月考完试才有时间帮忙review，现在就得请lidaobing来帮你，如果只看打包问题也可以着 calebot 和 freeflyi1g
<xiangfu> calebot, yes.
<calebot> xiangfu: NMU?
<happyaron> xiangfu: 你是要新的source，还是已经在仓库里要更新？
<kanoe> 请问下，这里能否传送文件呢？我的DCC总是连接失败哈
<calebot> xiangfu: NMU 一般不能 bump upstream version
<ofan> 好长...
<calebot> xiangfu: 要先问 maintainer
<xiangfu> calebot. yes NMU. the Maintainer is 'Uwe Hermann' I know this one.
<calebot> kanoe: 要看 client 支不支持
<calebot> xiangfu: 要先问过他的意思
<xiangfu> calebot, the problem  is he don't have time working on create a snapshot Urjtag
<calebot> xiangfu: 如果他很久不回应，就去报 MIA
<happyaron> xiangfu: 发个bug，或者邮件，和他说 Intend to NMU
<xiangfu> happyaron, thanks write those name in my MEMO: ，如果只看打包问题也可以着 calebot 和 freeflyi1g :)
<calebot> xiangfu: vcs version 可能要上传到 experimental
<happyaron> xiangfu: 然后他许可的话，就找sponsor直接上传。不回应的话就上传到DELAY QUEUE，等10天。
<xiangfu> happyaron, I will create a package first, right?
<happyaron> xiangfu: 自己记下吧。
<calebot> xiangfu: 也可以问问 Uwe Hermann 愿不愿意 co maintain
<kanoe> calebot, xchat应该是支持的
<happyaron> xiangfu: 先和他说
<xiangfu> happyaron, needs some time. the new UrJtag change a lot
<calebot> kanoe: 对方也要支持啊
<xiangfu> happyaron. ok. thanks.
<kanoe> calebot, 对方也支持，应该是设置的问题~
<happyaron> xiangfu: 看他啥意见，要和你comaintain就一起维护，不要就问能否nmu
<calebot> xiangfu: maintainer 是 DD, 一般不要找别的 DD 帮你 upload
<xiangfu> calebot. do you have upload right?
<xiangfu> happyaron. I think just nmu. I don't want maintain Urjtag. just xburst-tools and fped is enought for me :)
<calebot> xiangfu: 如果只是个人需要新版本，可以自己包个 deb 自用
<xiangfu> calebot. already done that. but I want upload to Debian. that is how Free Software in my Mind. :)
<calebot> xiangfu: 那你应该跟 Uwe Hermann 沟通意见
<happyaron> xiangfu: 那你就和他联系
<xiangfu> happyaron. ok. Urjtag is done.
<calebot> xiangfu: 他是 DD, 就算 NMU 也该先问他愿不愿意 upload
<xiangfu> calebot, do you have upload right? I have another two package needs update :) xburst-tools and fped
<calebot> xiangfu: 我不是 DD
<xiangfu> calebot (Urjtag, Uwe) ok. got it. will ask him by Email.
<iGoogle> 都进官僚体系了啊。都当公务员了。
<iGoogle> missing: 不是回信了
<xiangfu> anyone know 'Bitcoin'?
<calebot> xiangfu: 最近很热门啊
<xiangfu> calebot, I have 1.02 bitcont :)
<calebot> xiangfu: 不过显卡要给力
<iGoogle> 挣钱的钱？
<calebot> xiangfu: 恭喜！
<calebot> xiangfu: mining farm?
<xiangfu> I will add email and bitcoin in any Changlog of my projects :) (also the head of source files)
<xiangfu> calebot, no. I just bought them. by using USD :)
<xiangfu> 20RMB = 1 bitcoin
 * calebot 愿意收 bitcoin donate, 问题是我网络不稳
<calebot> xiangfu: ...
<xiangfu> now it's 50RMB = 1 bitcoin
<iGoogle> 。
<calebot> xiangfu: 没事买 bitcoin 做毛…
<star0119> 一个用户名怎么和一个邮箱绑定
<xiangfu> calebot, but why I donate to you :)
<xiangfu> calebot, for donate do free software people :)
<imadper> 同志们，我写了一个hash来读取文件，读到14w行的时候出现断错误，是野指针问题吗？
<calebot> xiangfu: 我有写软件啊，本来想在主页写愿意收 bitcoin donate
<xiangfu> calebot, what software? URL?
<calebot> xiangfu: 但是得一直开着 bitcoin daemon
<iGoogle> 啥软件呢
<iGoogle> imadper: 指针错误
<xiangfu> calebot. yes I think it's better idea. put bitcoin in main page.
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩，好，我再去debug...
<calebot> xiangfu: 问题是网络不稳，怕人家捐款时我正好掉线
<calebot> 所以就算了
<xiangfu> calebot. no needs to 7x24 on line.
<iGoogle> 。
<xiangfu> calebot. no. it's not works like that.
 * calebot 不想收实体货币 donate
<xiangfu> even you offline, you still can receive bitcoin.
<calebot> xiangfu: 我知道，问题是我可能一掉一两天
<iGoogle> 给url，我去捐钱
<calebot> xiangfu: 让人家不知捐款成功没
<calebot> xiangfu: 那种感觉不好
<imadper> calebot: 什么网？这么给力？！
<calebot> xiangfu: 收到钱总要寄个感些函啥的
<iGoogle> 又不说
<calebot> imadper: 收钱是本机，网页不相干
<calebot> imadper: 我的主页 uptime 还是很不错的
<calebot> imadper: 问题是收钱的机器 uptime 不给力
<imadper> calebot: 好，我去瞄一眼~
<xiangfu> iGoogle, my bitcoin: 1CGeqFzCZnAPEEcigr8LzmWTqf8cvo8toW :D
<calebot> xiangfu: 建议每笔交易都换一次 id
<calebot> xiangfu: 增加安全性
<xiangfu> calebot. no I will only use one :)
<calebot> xiangfu: 也方便记录交易
<calebot> xiangfu: 固定收钱的（收捐款之类）可以固定
<bluek> 刚刚无聊，我在网上搜索了一些艳照门，总结了一下：再漂亮的美女也是一个骚货。
 * imadper 有没有专门查野指针的工具？
<imadper> bluek: 总结一下，好b都让狗日了
<calebot> imadper: valgrind
<iGoogle> 笔记本需要5年时间才能制作一枚，目前交易价格为6.70美元
<imadper> calebot: ok~
<calebot> iGoogle: 五年那是顶级机种
<calebot> 一般的本五年别想挖到一个 block
<iGoogle> 。。那岂不是 xiangfu 你的这钱，会无限升值。
<xiangfu> iGoogle: BTC确实可以被生产出来，但是绝不会像政府印钞票，或者腾讯卖QB，或者WOW打金币那种方式生产出来。BTC的设计就把BTC从逻辑上设计成为一般等价物，也就是货币。
<calebot> 不会无限啊
<iGoogle> 趋势是一直涨价了啊。
<bluek> imadper:昨天有人说：他们那儿是这么说的：一块好地让猪拱了
<calebot> 算法和市场决定了 bitcoin 通膨不会太严重
<xiangfu> 即让BTC能够"升值"和"贬值"，那刚才怎么还说BTC是保值货币？这个问题问的好。BTC的保值就在于BTC的生产不取决于任何组织、政府或者个人的信誉保证，不取决于国家政策，不取决于金融政策和金融机构，它只取决于互联网和算法本身。而这个算法是完全基于P2P分布式网络节点设计的：除非你能一瞬间改掉所有节点，否则你一个也改不掉。这
<calebot> iGoogle: bitcoin 可以拆分付款的
<calebot> iGoogle: 可以付 0.01 coin 之类的
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 这个问题是 如果你现在已经有不少货币了 整个系统生产的btc增加导致单个btc贬值 那持有货币的人就郁闷了
<calebot> 目前来看，卖商品赚 bitcoin 比较快
<calebot> jyfl987: 现在增加新 bitcoin 很难的
<jyfl987> btc应该还是不好保值 不过倒是信用比政府发行的纸币强多了
<jyfl987> calebot: 现在难不代表以后难阿 量子计算机都出来了
<calebot> jyfl987: 短期内趋势都是涨价
<jyfl987> calebot: 你没看那个 1000w美元的 量子计算机？ 很有可能他们就在暗地里搞生产 额
<imadper> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<imadper> 0xb7f76c54 in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::size() const () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<calebot> 量子计算机 商业化还早得很，而且 bitcoin 算法决定了 量子计算机也讨不了好
<calebot> jyfl987: 算一个 block 才 50 bitcoins, 越后面越难产生
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 没考虑你的电费啊。
<calebot> 有钱投资 量子计算机 的，干别的啥都比算 bitcoin 赚钱
<calebot> 直接用现金买 bitcoin 都比 量子计算机 划算
<xiangfu> 吃饭
<void1> bitcoin是个什么东西啊
<imadper> void1: 一个虚拟货币
<xiangfu> 有人从 2009 起开挖， 挖了$200M. crazy. but that is not my point.
<imadper> void1: 可以有限制的流通
<xiangfu> my point is how bitcoin connect the free software people and creative people.
<xiangfu> creative common I mean.
<void1> > 有人从 2009 起开挖    这又是什么意思？
<metbsd> who use fedora here
 * Inode_LF 曾经
<metbsd> in case you are experiencing slow yum updating, i here have an solution
<metbsd> Inode_LF, do you still?
<lemonhallatvpn> 英国《卫报》报导，在鸡西市劳教所，关押的囚犯白天要辛勤劳动，晚上还要奋战在虚拟的游戏世界，被迫充当金币农夫的工作。 一位因“非法上访”而被关押的囚犯Liu
<lemonhallatvpn> Dali说，打金币比体力劳动更有利可图。他告诉《卫报》，300名囚犯被迫玩游戏，他们采用12小时换班制，据说每天能给劳教所带来5,000-6,000人民币的收入。囚犯们从未见过钱，电脑也从来不关。他说，如果不能完成每天的工作定额，劳教所会对其进行体罚。他们被迫一直玩得眼睛都看不清为止。
<lemonhallatvpn> 这个太强大了
<lemonhallatvpn> 每天5000
<imadper> calebot: 话说，这个错误是什么意思？
<imadper>  valgrind --tool=memcheck ls -l
<imadper> 等下
<imadper> madper@madper:~$ valgrind --tool=memcheck ./a.out
<imadper> valgrind: mmap(0x804d000, 904388608) failed in UME with error 22 (Invalid argument).
<imadper> valgrind: this can be caused by executables with very large text, data or bss segments.
<imadper>  
<^k^> imadper:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<kanoe> 大家好，
<kanoe> 不知道各位能否收到我的消息哈~
<^k^> kanoe, 好  ㍤ 
<kanoe> ^k^: 看来又是你说话啦，哈哈，嗯，我在用empathy的irc聊天
<imadper> xiangfu: 在不？问下，段错误除了野指针之外，有没有别的原因？
<^k^> kanoe, 我同意。  ㍤ 
<imadper> kanoe: 老k是机器人
<kanoe> imadper: 哈哈，了然~它还挺只能的哈~
<iGoogle> imadper: 指针越界嘛
<smidgen> hi all
<calebot> imadper: 段错误原因一堆
<calebot> imadper: 段错误 <- 最没用的错误信息
<smidgen> gdb
<imadper> iGoogle: 可是，我用的循环，前14w次都可以
<calebot> bug report 最讨厌看到 段错误
<imadper> calebot: 不会是爆内存了吧？
<iGoogle> 超出范围，也会啊
<imadper> calebot: 这个怎么查？
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩，我在去看看去~
<imadper> calebot: madper@madper:~$ valgrind --tool=memcheck ./a.out 这样会失败的
<iGoogle> 14w*sizeof(xxx) 想想
<calebot> imadper: 错误信息贴到 google 去一般有答案
<imadper> iGoogle: 可是我总共有600万行数据
<imadper> calebot: 好长的错误信息...
<iGoogle> 如果不是自己写的，就别管了。
<iGoogle> 一个atol(NULL)就可看到段错误。
<imadper> iGoogle: 是我自己写的，作业...
<smidgen> asd
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> 作业，处理这么大的数据干嘛呢
<imadper> iGoogle: 数据库的作业...
<imadper> iGoogle: 其实不大，全读取了也只是占用七百m的内存
<iGoogle> 数据库，都靠现成的引擎搞嘛。
<iGoogle> 自己写，出错正常。
<imadper> iGoogle: 要求自己写，stl也不能用...
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 寻几位网站开发人员一起创业，有实力想干一番事业的进（如果我骗你，全家死光光） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332911&p=2345918 寻几位有志创业的网站开发人员，学历不限，年龄不限，性别不限，籍贯天津的优先，一起合作，成立公司后均会拥有公司原始股份。 项目是电子商务，为千万中国人尤其 ...
<iGoogle> 那你等老师出结果，然后验证老师写的。 lol
<imadper> iGoogle: 开玩笑，这个作业占35分，不写就挂了...
<iGoogle> .
<hoxily> ^k^: test
<wzlxx> awesome里设置scrot -s的快捷键为嘛没有效果？
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍤ 
<iGoogle> -sb？ wzlxx
<wzlxx> 我试试看，似乎也没有效果…
<iGoogle> 或者要延时一点，再截图
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 有可能，截图的鼠标都出不来～在ob里没有这个问题…
<hoxily> gmail好像坏掉了.从QQ邮箱发给它的邮件,总是发送失败.被认定为垃圾邮件. :-(
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 延迟一点后可以了
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍤ 
<metbsd> 还有人用fedora吗
<wzlxx> metbsd: 肯定有人用的吧～
<roylez> iGoogle: 。
<metbsd> 我的鼠标tap to click无效
<metbsd> 不知道怎么搞
<neaghfoz_> SpringLobby连不上服务器，有能连上的么？
<imadper> 同志们，我想申请一个很大的数组，大约是 int a【7000000】，怎么申请？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 应该是。
<iGoogle> roylez: 好玩的？
<Stifler> int a[700,000]
<iGoogle> jiero: 有人找你
<wzlxx> 大的数组最后放到堆里…
<imadper> Stifler: 不行呀
<palomino|working> malloc吧 , imadper
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 直接int,,,这么大。
<Stifler> malloc(sizeof(int)*700,000)?
<imadper> palomino|working: new也不行，malloc可以嘛？
<imadper> Stifler: 反正new不行，我去看看malloc
<roylez> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 那怎么样也可以嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: 无聊了，玩nethack了
<iGoogle> 。。我还以为是冒牌的 roylez了。。。@@
<MeaCulpa_> .
<Stifler> http://s1.sinaimg.cn/middle/5e9f35eaha41955c822b0&690[/img]
<iGoogle> 害我赶紧查询下。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 你个冒牌的尾巴
<roylez> Stifler: ....
<roylez> Stifler: 哪里来的图片
<iGoogle> si na
<edison0354> Stifler: 咦，你又换回这个ID了？
<Stifler> roylez: 一个GTALK组里发的，好恐怖
<Stifler> edison0354: 两个并用
<edison0354> Stifler: ……
<roylez> Stifler: 好在爷不玩抠抠
<Stifler> smidgen: 滚吧
<iGoogle> 恐怖啥，这还只看一个词组
<Stifler> roylez: 我也不玩，除了泡妞（合法）
<pocoyo> roylez: 这里不也一样.?
<roylez> pocoyo: 是一样的。不过这里人少，不入党国法眼
<iGoogle> 嗯。那 ofan应该ban了。
<iGoogle> 敢承认是网警。
<Stifler> 大家都用密语
<iGoogle> 用gpg吧。
<iGoogle> 都视聊
<iGoogle> 转发
<iGoogle> 私聊
<Stifler> 视频+手语，哈哈
<iGoogle> 水牛死家伙
<lemonhallatvpn> 谁来帮我继续搞定无限？
<lemonhallatvpn> lspci,lsusb,lsmod,ifconfig,iwlist这些命令的输出，贴到一个地方？
<jiero> iGoogle: 什么？
 * Stifler 下班了
 * Stifler 准备回家
<jiero> neaghfoz_:服务器在法国，连不上就没办法了。。。
 * Stifler 走了，大家祝他一路顺风
<roylez> Stifler: 你上的啥班阿
<neaghfoz_> jiero: 我发现上Zero-k主页都要翻墙了。。。
<edison0354> roylez: 我也比较好奇……
<Inode_LF> metbsd: 经
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<log123> 有在fedora15下成功运行iceplayer的不？？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/V4EmO.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/DpGiN.jpg
<palomino|working> 羊驼图old了
<roylez> palomino|working: 我发给你看过了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 只不过觉得你这破马应该向神马学习
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/VN8BM.jpg
<eastux> 生命在于折腾
<happyaron> 折腾死就不折腾了。
<eastux> 我快折腾死了
<eastux> 正在弄macbuntu
<eastux> 各种报错
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/2PumV.jpg
<bluek> 看了这么多的电影，总结：女人越漂亮越骚
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你又出来了，+U
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<eastux> 滋。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: thx
<edison0354> bluek: 不排除有知性的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/PphHZ.jpg
<bluek> edison0354:呵呵
<bluek> 我决定，我去社区申请一个id，id为：九浅一深，个性签名：女人越漂亮越骚
<bluek> 希望id还没被注册
<eastux> 估计没人注册
<eastux> 谁弄过macbuntu
<bluek> 基本上，除了公社，我还没注册过ubuntu社区的id呢
<roylez> bluek: 得了吧，为坛子的妹子们想想
<bluek> 您输入的 email 地址已经被使用
<bluek> 您输入的确认码有误。
<bluek> 我汗，我什么时候注册的？貌似以前注册过？
<bluek> 哈
<lemonhall> 装了一个DNSMASQ确实好一些了
<roylez> Inode_LF: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bcb3bftw1dhkejble7ej.jpg
<bluek> roylez, 你太不了解现在的女孩子了。。。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，你用的pdns在debian木有人维护了
<roylez> happyaron: 是吗，无所谓...
<bluek> 你看看一些视频，兽兽，那么漂亮，叫得太骚了，又太主动。
<happyaron> roylez: 你还用debian吗
<happyaron> roylez: 你用的话我可以抓个人帮你维护
<roylez> happyaron: 公司里面用
<roylez> happyaron: 我看看还有没起pdnsd
<roylez> happyaron: 估计在家起了吧，公司里面没用这个
<happyaron> roylez: 建议换dnsmasq，维护力量强大
<happyaron> roylez: pdns等我考完帮你抓个人维护下
<lemonhall> happyaron: pdns是啥？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 和dnsmasq一样的东西，但是是主席自己的力作？
<roylez> happyaron: 半斤八两。过个墙不容易，又是dns服务又是ssh的。真不如把头剁了邮米国去
 * lemonhall 猪皮炎肾病综合征（ 猪皮炎肾病综合征（PDNS）
 * lemonhall 猪皮炎肾病综合征（ 猪皮炎肾病综合征（PDNS）
 * lemonhall 猪皮炎肾病综合征（ 猪皮炎肾病综合征（PDNS）
<lemonhall> 额，手贱了
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯
<happyaron> lemonhall: 不是主席大作，但是主席力荐
<lemonhall> happyaron:好吧
<lemonhall> bluek: 我喜欢婊子。。。。尤其爱她们的身体
<bluek> lemonhall,  汗...
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 身体部位之一吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我用pdns
<happyaron> pocoyo: o
<lemonhall> fedora15+vt6656依旧没有解决。。。。我想知道无线上网的通用诊断方法，有类似文档么？
<alpha080> En.opensuse.org/sdb/wifi
<bluek>     * Ubuntu
<bluek>     * Forum
<bluek>     * Wiki
<bluek>     * Linux
<bluek>     * Blog
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lemonhall> alpha080: 找到了。。。找到了一篇写的非常好的文档
<lemonhall> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<bluek> lemonhall, 一直以为，wpa的基本上很难破掉的
<bluek> lemonhall, 这个只是教我们怎么去配置的啊
<pocoyo> bluek: wep的难破?还是wpa的难?
<palomino|working> wep容易
<bluek> pocoyo:当然是wpa难，wep的基本上很轻松搞定
<palomino|working> wpa好像也不难吧，wpa2目前破不了吧
<pocoyo> bluek: palomino|working 你们都NB
<bluek> 你看看bt3
<bluek> 反正wpa的我没这个时间去耗。
<bluek> 买一个卡王，或者大功率，或者超强的天线
<bluek> pocoyo,然后抓包，然后分析包。。。
<bluek> 一般来说wep的就等于没密码
<bluek> 但是现在百分之九十都是wpa的加密方式
<gebjgd> bluek, 杀精子
<lemonhall> bluek: 我现在的问题看来是lsusb可以看到VT6656，但是 lsmod之后发觉没有对应模块。。。。
<bluek> gebjgd, 杀啥精子？哈，我只不过注册了一个id，汗。
<palomino|working> 杀了也无妨，还可以防止失手搞出人名
<bluek> lemonhall, google，我以前经常在bt3使用，至于ubuntu没用过。
<gebjgd> bluek, 卡王
<bluek> 以前卖过一段时间卡皇和卡王，所以曾经遇到过各种问题
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 相当于太监满街跑?
<palomino|working> 有太监没有的功能。。
<gebjgd> 这倒是
<Evanescence> git 有些文件无法跟踪，这个是怎么回事？checkout http://paste.ubuntu.com/613066/
<bluek> 上联：赤条条的来；光溜溜的死。横批：舒服死了
<happyaron> Evanescence: git add ./*
<bluek> 谁熟悉linux下的安全？
<happyaron> pocoyo: fcitx4 这几天就能进入 squeeze-backports
<pocoyo> happyaron: 哥早已经 testing (wheezy)了
<happyaron> pocoyo: great
<bluek> 学习了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 不过我还是用着 fcitx 3.6
<happyaron> pocoyo: 为何？
<bluek> pocoyo, 不一定要用高版本的，我也是用着3.6
<pocoyo> happyaron: 能不动就不动.我怕动a旬了.
<pocoyo> 错了
<happyaron> 呵呵
<bluek> 本来我打算用2.0的，觉得2.0的也挺好用，很多年前我就用过。
<bluek> 有些东西不是版本越高越好的，如果你的五笔用熟了，老五笔在你手上就像是一把倚天剑。
 * microcai 刚刚发现 emerge wordpress 就可以安装 wordpress 了 ... 
 * microcai Gentoo 连这种东西都能那么人性化！
 * microcai  fuck
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> microcai: 你火星人啊
<happyaron> microcai: debian/ubuntu多少年前就能做的事
<Evanescence> happyaron: not work
<happyaron> Evanescence: 啥not work？
<Evanescence> happyaron: 好像是和checkout有关的啥
<happyaron> Evanescence: 额，问主席
<happyaron> 我睡觉去了
<Evanescence> happyaron: 没用，status仍然没跟踪
<bluek> 我不喜欢联想词什么等等，因为我想打什么字什么字就出来。这样最好，千尤不要学万能五笔一样自作聪明。如果可以的话，我更喜欢以前老 dos下的五笔，wt,wb...
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席，求助git，http://paste.ubuntu.com/613066/
<Crazy5sheep> gebjgd, yo
<gebjgd> Crazy5sheep, 你咋了?
<gebjgd> Crazy5sheep, 被女客户强奸了
<Crazy5sheep> gebjgd, I hope so
<gebjgd> 淫荡
<lemonhall> Crazy5sheep: I hope so +1
<iGoogle> lemonhall: bs 啥都不懂的
<webOS> ip addr 原来可以发现内网 192.168.*.* 现在怎么没有了呢 ？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 鄙视我吧。。。你到底鄙视我啥啊？
<iGoogle> 你不是hope嘛。去当鸭子啊。
<xxoo> 11
<Deity> 22
<microcai>  ebuild 文件的复杂度代表了一个软件的编译系统的友好程度。
<microcai> 而简单的 ebuild 文件只可能出现于使用 autotools 的软件中。
<microcai> so , 请广大 coder 们学习 autotools 吧~~~~
<iGoogle> 最近，薇菜堕落了。
<edison0354> microcai: 不是一群人嫌autotools复杂吗……
<roylez> iGoogle: ..
<iGoogle> roylez: 醒了？
 * microcai 不使用 autotool ，只是把麻烦丢给了打包人员。
<microcai> 麻烦并没有消失
<jyfl987> 有些程序员不喜欢autotool生成的makefile
 * microcai 对比 gnome 和 KDE 的编译系统。 KDE 有够难编译的。
<roylez> iGoogle: 大号撇清了
 * microcai 不喜欢 autotools 的统统去shit
<microcai> 我就只喜欢2种编译系统，一个是 内核使用的 KBuild , 一个是 autotools. 用别的编译系统的，都是开发者偷懒。
<microcai> 尤其是 CMAKE. 至今不知道如何正确的给 cmake 程序交叉编译。
<microcai> TNND
<microcai> 用 cmake 的全TMD去死
<microcai> 你TMD自己开发着方便了，你知道背后多少打包的人，多少 SA 在骂你么？
<webOS> 如何发现内网IP ？ EG 192.168.？。？
<xiangfu> microcai: cmake: -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=$(TOOLCHAIN_DIR)/usr/bin/$(TARGET_CC)
<xiangfu> microcai, very simple. cmake is design for embedded. :)
<xiangfu> for cross-compile
<microcai> xiangfu: 不直观
<microcai> xiangfu: 不友好。
<xiangfu> 个人习惯。它存在肯定有道理，不是所有人都喜欢 awesome windows manager :)
 * microcai 不用 autotools 就是偷懒，就是把麻烦留到编译他的用户身上。
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/2011/05/why-should-you-use-autotools/
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: KDE不是很简单么
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  KDE 的编译系统没有调节选项
<OOOOoooo> Godady 的主机每个小时的流量一般是多少？
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 这个和打开 VC 工程按 F7 有毛区别
<MeaCulpa_> hmm,那玩意儿没啥好多调节的
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: qmake追求的就是这个，哈哈
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 愚蠢的开发者，autotools 都学不好，还开发个P
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 所以不喜欢 KDe
<microcai> MeaCulpa_: 所以不喜欢 KDE
<MeaCulpa_> 不过qmake也可以用autotools作，只是KDE那帮觉得没必要吧大概
<linsux> kde也不喜欢你
<bluek> 我也不喜欢kde，个人习惯，kde占我资源，还长得有点像win
<MeaCulpa_> -_-! 话说纯Qt项目在Windows里编译真安逸
<MeaCulpa_> 我怎么觉得gnome比较像win...
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，不，xfce最像win
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  XFCE 就是 老版gnome
<linsux> 一般的GUI都是抄win的
 * microcai 一般 CLI 都是抄的 GNU
<bluek> linsux:是吗？x出来的时候还没有win呢
<linsux> x 出来时只有几个terminal,一个时钟
<microcai> bluek:  没 Win 的时候， X 都不知道怎么发展。因为没有抄袭对象
<bluek> microcai, 你怎么不说win在抄x?
<linsux> 本来X的gui就落后于其他系统，抄袭是自然的
<microcai> bluek: 事实在这里，
<linsux> x主要是架构过时
<linsux> 还在xserver xclients
<linsux> 现在的每部机子都是xserver
<hata> x 也有gui？
<linsux> x的视窗管理器，桌面系统，不都是GUI吗
<calebot> linsux: 小白你好，小白再见
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: gnu抄unix... unix属于一般cli ... unix抄unix
<linsux> x的桌面不够人性化，这个谁用谁知道的
<calebot> linsux: #windows 欢迎你
<calebot> linsux: 好走不送
<jyfl987> linsux: 桌面那么多 你又没有都用过 额
<feiyu> linsux, 什么叫人性化？
<linsux> 我所有系统都用过，桌面用过icewm,kde,gnome,xfce,fluxbox
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 最近我同事都被我发展了玩urbanterror了 每天下班在办公室杀个把小时
<jyfl987> 就这几个？？
<linsux> 人性化就是windows有的，linux没有的
<jyfl987> tiling wm用过没？
<linsux> 没有过
<jyfl987> 那不就是了
<hata> x 也有gui？
<xiangfu> linsux, 个性化: MacOS : Unix :)
<calebot> 小白真可悲
<jyfl987> 再说了 也要看你的人性化定义
<xiangfu> calebot, 我们不应该这样对小白。
<jyfl987> 对于我来说 win32的许多设计就是反人性化的
<xiangfu> we should give him some links :)
<jyfl987> 不同人喜好不同嘛
<calebot> xiangfu: 应该围观嘲笑他？
<feiyu> linsux, 为什么windows有的linux必须有？
<bluek> 哈哈
<linsux> macosx是UNIX,而linux只是抄袭unix
<xiangfu> linsux, not today. GNU/Linux have COMPIZ
<linsux> feiyu, 因为linux企图也做桌面系统吧
<jyfl987> 应该没有抄袭unix吧 只是linus的老师是写minix的 可能有借鉴
<linsux> compiz就是个养眼的，有啥实际用途呢
<feiyu> linux，企图？:-)
<xiangfu> linsux, GUI 就是个养眼的 for me :)
<xiangfu> you are talking about GNU. linux is just a kernel :)
<feiyu> linsux, 没有谁抄袭谁
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 微菜说的是gnu cli, 不是linux内核，gnu cli就是RMS不爽Unix普通人不能随便用，自己实现了一把很多unix工具嘛
<MeaCulpa_> linux内核RMS可没碰
<calebot> gnu 很多原创改进的
<linsux> jyfl987, 可是事实上，linux完全没有用unix代码，却表现的和Unix差不多，这不是抄袭是甚么
<calebot> gnu tar 都快一统江湖了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 有几个问题憋了很久了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332923 1.linux 的CPU使用率高 是怎么回事？？？给一个合理的解释 刚刚安装的系统 桌面上什么都没有做 什么别的程序都没有开 只是一个GNOME cpu使用率 一直在乱崩坍 要是程序打开后 使用率 那不是一般的高 可是却没有看到效率升高 尤其是笔记本  ...
 * MeaCulpa_ 各位，有兴趣换换脑筋么？请问windows里面怎样把一个目录里的文件名带空格的文件，统统把空格去掉
<jyfl987> linsux: 你这不是扯淡么 是遵守posix标准阿
<jyfl987> 表现一样 就叫抄袭 那世界上就没接口一说了 额
<calebot> MeaCulpa_: perl 可以的吧？
<linsux> 1.posix早就过时，已经不重要
<MaskRay> rename 's/ //g' *
<jyfl987> 所有的http server 输出表现都差不多的 难道代码是抄袭的
<linsux> 2. linux是所有*nix里面最不符合posix的
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: 不行，必须是windows batch 和基本命令
<linsux> 就是说linux没抄全
<calebot> 小白深怕大家不知道他白，来这秀下限
<MaskRay> 口水战又开始了，啦啦啦
<xiangfu> linsux :) that is why we update POSIX when some years passwd.
<linsux> 老外说中文吗
<jyfl987> linsux: 照你刚才说的逻辑 如果他完全符合了 又成了抄袭的罪证了
<hata> 我发现firefox原来支持桌面通知
<xiangfu> jyfl987 :D good point
<bluek> linsux:linux是垃圾，windows是高深莫测的，我们这等智深无法驾驭。。。如果你要让linux学windows什么人性化什么等等一些东西，那么，我觉得windows比较适合你
<linsux> 我没有说linux是垃圾，也没有说win怎么，只是各个系统有自己的用途
<jyfl987> bluek: 说对
<void1> 啊啊，又开始了
<linsux> 非要把win做邮件服务器，把linux做桌面，这就是不现实
<xiangfu> linsux, 所有没有谁抄谁，也没有谁比谁更多。只是适合一部分人而已。
 * calebot linux 桌面用十几年的飘过
<hata> 一个火苗就把你们点燃了，真闲
<bluek> 你是中了windows的毒了吧？不要有 windows的概念
<jyfl987> 现实不现实因人而异
<calebot> win32 太难用鸟
<xiangfu> 在这里的人都喜欢 GNU/Linux. 你来说GNU/Linux 不好，不是太。。。
<linsux> win的概念很简单，所有东西都是GUI
<linsux> linux非要又搞命令行，又GUI，还yy自己多么全面，太可笑了
<calebot> 小白只会开自动档，偏要说手动档的车不是好车
<calebot> 白痴
<jyfl987> calebot: 各人口味不同
<jyfl987> calebot: 只要不把自己的价值观强行输出到别人脑子里就行
<xiangfu> jyfl987. agree.
<calebot> webchat 没办法 ignore 啊
<linsux> 你看现在的linux桌面，瑕疵很多，大问题固然没有，小问题一堆，这些就够给普通用户出难题了
<calebot> 要不然我就 /ignore 了
<xiangfu> linsux, you should join #widnows. or learn GNU/Linux very hard.
<hata> linsux←␣←; 你只哪个桌面啊亲
<linsux> 老外说中文吗，你的chinglish看不太懂
 * MeaCulpa_ 下午茶前看热闹
<jyfl987> linsux: well 忘记win32补丁了？
 * calebot 围观小白秀下限
<xiangfu> 虚心学习
<zzmfish> linsux, windows桌面就很好吗？光病毒就一大堆，杀毒软件也没用
 * void1 觉得看实时战比贴战有趣多了 XD
<linsux> win别的不敢说，lin有的，win都可以有，lin没的，win还是有
<bluek> 你让windows compiz给我看看？
<calebot> linux 没有 bsod, 真不幸
<hata> 我发现用ubuntu的人都很关注桌面
<linsux> 这些花俏无实际用途的win真的没有
<zzmfish> linsux, win脚本太弱，很多事请都很难做
<bluek> 我认为windows更花，自作聪明，占我资源
<linsux> 实用软件，像office 2007,qq,网银，photoshop，linux一个都没，还天天web qq,搞笑
<mikespook> 扯点别的，赖林枫说【Ylmf OS是Linux核心，但不属于谁的分支，更不是Ubuntu，是自主研发的Linux独立发行版本！】谁知道详情？是 YLMF 自己做的 LFS 版本吗？还是吹水？
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<xiangfu> linsux, GNU/Linux 有 'mmap'
<bluek> 天啊，你中毒不浅
<zzmfish> windows提供完善的GUI，但你只能按照GUI规定的方式来工作；linux提供强大的脚本语言，你可以按你自己的想法来定制。
<calebot> mikespook: 听说改了包格式
<bluek> 为什么要定要用office?
<calebot> windows的GUI一点也不完善啊
<mikespook> 我去，例如 deb 不用 zlib 打包，用 rar 打包之类的？
<calebot> 难看又难用
<linsux> zzmfish, 你说的有一定道理，但是现在win也有apache,my,php,perl组合，实际用起来和linux差不多
<mikespook> -_-!
<xiangfu> linsux, 实用软件，像office 2007? 你花多少钱买的？
<bluek> 你为什么不说  windows没有vim?
<hata> zzmfish←␣←; 错了win不擅长gui，连个置顶的功能都没有
<calebot> bluek: 有 vim 啊
<linsux> bluek, win有vim
<mikespook> linsux，问你个问题～～说实话，你用过 windows 吗？
<calebot> mikespook++
<calebot> 一针见血
<MaskRay> linsux: 你去把这些东西的大小和 linux 的比一下
<linsux> 我天天用win
<zzmfish> 我说的脚本不只是php等网站语言，主要是指bash等日常使用的脚本程序。
 * void1 表示 php 当作日常使用脚本也很好用的
<jyfl987> bluek: vim还真有win32版本
<calebot> 会移动鼠标就说会电脑了，这年头的小白啊
<linsux> 连vim有win版本都不知道，唉
<bluek> jyfl987, 我不用win好多年，不熟悉它了，事实上，我也无法驾驶它
<roylez> calebot: 您发飙了阿
<zzmfish> 我在linux下可以轻松把10000张jpg转成png，windows下还得找哪个软件有这样的功能？如果没有就做不到了。。。。
<xiangfu> linsux, GNU/Linux 不是给最终用户用的。当然 widnows 市场是大。但是我们专注的是不同方向。
<linsux> mysql, apache,pgsql,php,perl,所有这些，全部有win32的
<calebot> roylez: 没啊，只是没 OP 没法踢人
<MaskRay> zzmfish: 赞同
<xiangfu> linsux, 我们要的是 自由软件
<roylez> calebot: 是，可惜了
<MaskRay> zzmfish: find+convert
<xiangfu> linsux, all Free Software.
 * MeaCulpa_ 不会吧，老子正开着6个vim窗口呢，windows版
<jyfl987> calebot: 呵呵 你没看 the it crowd么 ？ 超擅长鼠标单击和双击的it女皇
<xiangfu> linsux, 你的win, office 是正版的吗？花了多少钱？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你用win32 还整天在这里扯
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不能跟您比，您是windows达人
<MaskRay> linsux: 你看一下这些东西占的空间
<linsux> xiangfu, 全部绿色软件
<xiangfu> office?
<xiangfu> win 也是绿色的？
<linsux> 是的
<xiangfu> 我们要的是 自由软件
<jyfl987> linsux: well 绿色软件是指安装方式 事实上 xdowns里有许多绿色软件是盗版的
<roylez> ls
<bluek> 你问问官方，问人家同意你绿色不？
<bluek> 人家给你授权了吗？
<MaskRay> linsux: 依赖关系太难处理，所以每个软件都把需要用到的库放在安装目录下。这些明明有很多重复的
<linsux> zzmfish, bash只能用于系统方面，其他就无法胜任了吧，但是win用于系统方面的都可以在gui解决
<xiangfu> windows/office 里边都有一句话， all rights reserved <---
<linsux> MaskRay, 你指的是linux吧
<calebot> 哪个 win32 admin 不用 CLI 的, 不是好 admin
<MaskRay> linsux: 当然是 windows
<calebot> 用 GUI 管理？搞笑
<zzmfish> linsux, 你只能按照GUI设计的方式来解决问题，但你的需求往往超出GUI的考虑范围
<linsux> 好比你们的crontab,win里面有scheduler
<calebot> M$ 被骂得只能鼓捣 powershell
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个倒无所谓 现在磁盘空间不是问题 mac os也是这么干 有个gobolinux也是
<MaskRay> linsux: 你看一下呀，是不是没法快速的计算出总大小
<MeaCulpa_> 汝Ubuntu Sudo众, 岂不知windows有runas 乎...
<xiangfu> jyfl987, calebot 我觉的不应该讨论实用不实用。
<xiangfu> 那都不是问题本身。
<calebot> jyfl987: gobolinux 不是那样
<xiangfu> 我们要的是自由软件。
<xiangfu> 自由
<calebot> jyfl987: 只是不同版不互相复盖
 * MeaCulpa_ 来看gnu dev怎么写bat的：http://pastebin.com/ydEYnZVd
<linsux> 甚么是自由，GPL吗
<calebot> jyfl987: 只是不同版本不互相复盖
<jyfl987> calebot: 哦 如此
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 现在ubuntu11.04稳定了吗?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我之给了20(C:)+30G(D:)，随便装了些东西就满了
<mikespook> runas，通常都是木马、病毒、后门在使用～～
<mikespook> 悲催～
<linsux> GPL恰恰是最不自由的
<calebot> xiangfu: 我是实用主义者，好用的才用
<xiangfu> 你明白不明白 all rights reserved？
<calebot> xiangfu: win32 太难用所以我不用
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 对阿 实用与不实用是因人而异的 tiling wm对我很实用 可是对其他人 即使是用linux的 也是好多人用不起来
<calebot> xiangfu: linus 也是实用主义者，所以他也被骂过不少　
<MeaCulpa_> calebot: 我个人觉得powershell没用处...
<xiangfu> calebot, jyfl987 我是自由软件这边的:)
<calebot> xiangfu: 当然如果同样好用，我就用自由软件
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我是无所谓的 我和calebot差不多 实用主义的
<xiangfu> calebot, 理解。
<jyfl987> 但是从长远来看 有自由软件存在 才能刺激商业软件
<xiangfu> 我不是实用主义者 :(
 * calebot 实用主义者所以用 evilwm
<linsux> 不扯了，我觉得你们应该向 zzmfish 多多请教，他比较懂，而且是行业里的人
<xiangfu> :)
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 给一个完全的linux新手装系统 为了求稳定 是安装ubuntu 10.10还是11.04???
<calebot> eye candy 啥的都是浮云~
<linsux> 我玩会对战平台里的星际争霸，估计你们没得玩的
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 10.10
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan 10.04
<zzmfish> linsux, 我也很小白
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<xiangfu>  
<jyfl987> 正因为我实用主义 所以我是支持国内那些打包党做ubuntu remaster的
<zhangkaixuan> 是给一个完全完全的linux新手
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 走吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 喝茶，还是在这里看
<calebot> linux 星际支持很好的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: okay
<jyfl987> 呵呵 星际我倒是想玩没得玩 不过有urbanterror 对我没啥损失
<linsux> zzmfish, 他们太明显了
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan 10.04
<zhangkaixuan> 10.04是什么时候发布的？
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan 它是LTS
<calebot> 小白坐井观天，以为自己的井就是全世界了
<xiangfu> zhangkaixuan 我找找具体是什么意思，就是长期维护版
 * microcai 会移动鼠标就说会电脑了，这年头的小白啊
<xiangfu> :D
 * microcai 会点Windows 就上天了
<calebot> 会开自动档就说自己是赛车手了
<xiangfu> 哈哈
<xiangfu> calebot good point
<zhangkaixuan> xianfu: 嘿嘿 给我弟弟用 他需要去别的学校交换，而且必须使用linux系统
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 交换？
 * microcai 会点 Linux 就说自己是黑客了
<bluek> 问个问题
<microcai> :D
<pocoyo> bluek: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:交换生
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 学校还管学生用啥 OS?
<microcai> 不要意思，打击大家了
<hotlinhao> 有没有在scsi硬盘上装过ubuntu的，给传授点经验吧，谢谢。。折腾一天了也没有成功！！！
 * jyfl987 呵呵 超擅长鼠标单击和双击
<bluek> 为什么有些国家政府禁止使用windows?有谁能告诉我？
<calebot> jyfl987: 快去玩扫雷
<microcai> calebot: 管！不用 MS windows  不给毕业
 * xiangfu 超擅长一直按着Ctrl
<jyfl987> calebot: 扫雷还用玩么 注册表改下 就有记录了
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:这个就不知道了。。。 不过需要让笔记本里面安装linux....所以就推荐给他了ubuntu
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 真是诡异的学校
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 虚拟机不行么？
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:不行 而且还要他们自己动手安装。。。。
<calebot> 哦，教学啊
<hata> arch对笔记本支持太渣，我必须噴一下
<calebot> hotlinhao: scsi 还是 sata?
<calebot> hotlinhao: 没听说啥 scsi 抓不到
<hotlinhao> 浪潮的
<hotlinhao> NF5220，找不到硬盘！！
<imadper> hata: ubuntu更渣
<hotlinhao> 挺郁闷的。
<hata> imadper←␣←; 这方面不得不承认u的支持好很多
<imadper> hata: ubuntu在我的电脑上，不用acpi=off就开不了机
<hotlinhao> 以前装的是2003，装的时候需要装raid
<imadper> hata: 默认不识别我的Fn快捷键
<hotlinhao> 准备换成ubuntu就是找不到硬盘！！！那叫一个郁闷！！！
<imadper> hata: 想上网必须ifconfig eth0 mtu 1300
<imadper> ha
<lerosua> 不满足自己的需求就说是渣...
<Gun^Rose> 要下雨了。。。@@～
<microcai> imadper: 那是你的电脑 ACPI 比较挫
<xiangfu> linsux, 你觉的《变形金刚》这样的电影会是用Windows, PS, 之类的做出来的吗？
<microcai> xiangfu: 他就是 windows 做的。
<alpha080> En.ope
<hata> imadper←␣←; 你不用x？那你叫ub怎么办，他专攻x的
<hotlinhao> 也许！！但现在得找到一个方法解决它。
<microcai> xiangfu:  windows 机器设计出来的，拿到 linux  集群上去渲染
<lemonhall> ofan: http://libcloud.apache.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: libcloud python library - libcloud is a standard client library for many popular cloud providers, written in python and java
<xinen007> 问个问题
<pocoyo> xinen007: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> ofan: 统一的云计算，PYTHON接口
<alpha080> 那用suse
<xinen007> 摄像头倒立
<xinen007> 有啥办法让他正常
<hotlinhao> 在用虚拟机装ubuntu的时候，如果硬盘虚拟成scsi也会提示找不到硬盘！！我装 的是10.10
<xinen007> 找不到驱动
<calebot> hotlinhao: 用 alternative CD 试试
<Gun^Rose> hata: linux就是折腾出来的，尤其是桌面，ubuntu也是挑本子的。就拿俗称linux支持最好用的ibm t系列来说，ubuntu也是有不完善的地方（比如音量按钮，需要使用一些奇怪的技巧...）
<xinen007> vid 13d3 PID 507B
<alpha080> hotlinhao: suse or mandriva
<imadper> 有人用tp x220不？
<hotlinhao> OK，我去下载个alternative Cd 试试
<imadper> alpha080: 现在没有mandriva了，叫mageia，但是别去用，bug很多，真的是bug
<imadper> hotlinhao: 别用mandriva了，停止支持了，现在该叫mageia了
<Gun^Rose> imadper: 偶的是t系列的老爷机 t60
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 我想买个轻薄的~~
<calebot> imadper: 两个是不同 distro
<hotlinhao> 谢谢！！
<Gun^Rose> imadper:x系列的很轻薄了，还要更轻的？
<calebot> imadper: rhel 和 centos 的关系
<imadper> calebot: 恩，但是mandriva停止了
<hotlinhao> 我现在只想让ubuntu在NF5220上跑起来，问了浪潮的客户，他们说没有试过这样的系统，只试过redhat
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 就是想买，想问问怎么样
<imadper> calebot: 应该说是mandriva停止之后，原开发人员重新组建的社区开发的
<Gun^Rose> imadper:当然不错了，x系列的挺好用的，高级的玩法是买扩展坞，全部武装起来很牛的
<imadper> calebot: 但是现在很不成熟，源里面连hugs或者ghci都没有，他们编译的llvm也是有问题的
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 那是烧钱的玩法
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 穷学生一个
<Gun^Rose> imadpe：是贵了些，但用起来比较爽
<Gun^Rose> imadper:如果图性价比，还是e系列的吧
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，但是不喜欢
<imadper> Gun^Rose: x220现在6000就能搞定
<Gun^Rose> imadper:x系列的适合商务办公，性能比较均衡
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，我主要是为了方便携带，还有散热
<zhojang> 偶用x201+ubuntu11.04 基本上还行
<Gun^Rose> imadper:哈！6000如果不太当回事的话，就不是穷人了
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 6k可以接受的
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 但是真是穷人
<Gun^Rose> imadper:恩，那就x系列吧，符合你的要求
<zhangkaixuan> ubuntu10.10发布的都是cd版本？http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<zhangkaixuan> 没有dvd阿
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 有
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: bt那里肯定有，http好像也有
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 等我给你找
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<^k^> ⇪ title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 这个页面，往下面翻，就有了~
<zhangkaixuan> imadper:恩 看到了 谢了兄台
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 客气
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 不过我倒是觉得，没有必要下载dvd版本，你dd到u盘都会慢很多，而且没有意义~
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 哎，等香港学生机出来吧~
<zhangkaixuan> imadper: 他linux一点都不会 我直接给他装一个最全面的 生的他在折腾了
<Gun^Rose> imadper:哦，那也是个选择
<calebot> zhangkaixuan: 不是要自己装么？
<dream1986> 下个cd就好了，自己装下语言不要多会，
<zhangkaixuan> calebot:他不会 怎么装。。还是我大老
<Gun^Rose> imadper：水货便宜些，也可以考虑
<zhangkaixuan> 还是我代劳阿
<bluek> zhangkaixuan:让他去折腾吧
<xiangfu> microcai how  did you know that; "xiangfu:  windows 机器设计出来的，拿到 linux  集群上去渲染"
<xiangfu> microcai, I found this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6011 for now
<^k^> ⇪ title: Industrial Light and Magic | Linux Journal
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 不经过折腾他怎么知道？
<zhangkaixuan> bluek:那也得让我在旁边一步步教他....
<calebot> xiangfu: 一般特效电影都会说背后用啥 OS/软件
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，不知道保修怎么样
<calebot> 电影特效一般都是 sgi / linux 啥的
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 香港学生机的话，四千就搞定了，哈哈哈哈~~
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 让他自己摸一段时间，再来教效果会更好
<microcai> xinen007: 看的新闻啊，工业光魔公司使用的是 AMD 的电脑啊，AMD 怎么可能有像样的驱动？
<Gun^Rose> imadper：正规店还不错的，就是慢点儿。但小黑一般比较皮实
<calebot> AMD 关 驱动啥事？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 8.10显卡驱动装不所上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332928 最近安装8.10版 显卡就是激活不了。 从nv官网下载5200驱动 也装不上 官网是.RUN文件到 显卡是5200 请高手帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ankf — 2011-05-26 15:21
<palomino|working> 不是cpu渲染么 , microcai
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 但愿吧，小学期之前一定要去买~
<Gun^Rose> imadper:我有个t41的水货，用了3年就键盘出了点儿问题
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 可惜要在北京才能办出港证，不然我直接去香港买了
<Changkinkuo> C语言中如何获取当前进程的PID
<zhangkaixuan> bluek:他习惯用win...估计等他交换期到后就会继续用win。并经来说qq对他很重要，而linux下qq满足不了他
<Gun^Rose> imadper：:-)
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 你运气好，我这个asus已经修了很多次了，才两年
<microcai> palomino|working:  CPU 渲染 ... 但是设计的时候是要用显卡做时时渲染的嘛
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, pid_t getpid(void);
<microcai> Changkinkuo:  getpid
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 哦
<palomino|working> 凑合能使就得啦... , microcai
<microcai> xiangfu:  ??? wow. 这牛逼的软件？ 居然真的是 Linux 系统？！？！？！？！ 叫嘛名字？
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 让他在linux里面vbox一个windows吧。
<palomino|working> webqq现在还可以啦 , zhangkaixuan
<Changkinkuo> bluek,谢谢
<calebot> microcai: 很多都是光魔自己写的
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 我用的是eva，还不错，该有的都有。再不行可以用pin...
<bluek> Changkinkuo, ?谢啥？
<xiangfu> “With Linux we manipulate high-res models in real time in a way we couldn't with our SGI system”, says Campbell.
<calebot> 因为 SGI 倒啦
<Gun^Rose> imadper：老的thinkpad的做工是很牛的，现在的稍微有些差
<calebot> 新的机器都跑 linux, 肯定大胜 SGI
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 他想泡妞的话，可以用skype or linphone。。。
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 以前不是ibm做嘛，最近五年变联想了...我就担心了....
 * imadper web。qq。com 超慢的说
<zhangkaixuan> bulek:可是 那些学校的学生会用skype吗。。。。。。。
<bluek> 我不用web qq
<Gun^Rose> imadper：差别基本在外壳材质上，内部还是不错的。现在的键盘不如老键盘，但键盘更换比较容易
<xiangfu> microcai "ILM made their SGI-based apps look similar on Linux"
<imadper> zhangkaixuan: 你用什么取决于你的同学用什么，他们学校要求用linux，那就简单了
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 没事，我从来都外接我的机械键盘的~~
<zhangkaixuan> palomino|working: 嘿嘿 先让他习惯下吧 以后肯定要用linux
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 除非出去，才会用笔记本键盘~
<zhangkaixuan> imadper:只是他们这些交换生要求要用linux。。。
<bluek> zhangkaixuan, 如果我有个儿子，哈哈，我不会让他知道有win这个系统的存在。
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 这种aps键盘不行，会打油
<microcai> xiangfu: 原来以前就是用的 UNIX 嘛。UNIX to Linux 切换，不是什么新闻 ... ...
<Crazy5sheep> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 5.8GB, 89.7% free] disk[Total: 262.4GB, 93.3% free] video[Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH]
<bluek> 要不然会中毒
<zhangkaixuan> bluek:那太难了。。。
<Gun^Rose> imadper：那还好了，应该没什么问题。就现在这个工艺，比起别的机器还是不差的
 * imadper bluek linux下看
<microcai> bluek: 可惜你没儿子
<imadper> linux下下载av不方便
<zhangkaixuan> 要是腾讯能够吧qq for linux做好 会有很多人转到linux的。
<bluek> microcai, 我还没结婚
<calebot> bluek: 女儿？
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 恩，听你的，我等香港学生机出了就入手~
<Crazy5sheep> 买新电脑最大的麻烦是那个sb+hybrid
<calebot> win32 还是要了解下的
<bluek> 腾讯就是婊子
<microcai> bluek: 那赶紧了，别当剩女哦
<calebot> win32 可以用来嘲笑嘛
<bluek> microcai, 我是男的
<Gun^Rose> imadper：thinkpad太商业味到，只要你受得了这个黑盒子的样子就行，呵呵
<bluek> 对于我来说qq的功能就是联系一下很多的朋友，至于别的东西，我不需要，我认为它开发过度，恶心
<hata> bluek←␣←; 别当剩男
<bluek> hata,已经是了，没办法，找不到哈哈。
<calebot> bluek: 要有国际观啊
<calebot> bluek: 把个墙外的mm吧
<microcai> xiangfu:  原来 光魔用的是 NVIDIA 显卡的啊 ~~~ 难怪我们 linuxer 有那么要的驱动 ....
 * microcai 感谢 好莱坞 让 NVIDIA 开发 linux 驱动
<calebot> nvidia++
<bluek> calebot, 汗。
<calebot> bluek: 翻墙后拉兄弟们一把
<iGoogle> 谁用过rsvg
<bluek> 我用的是a卡，以前用的是n卡，因为n卡太贵
<imadper> Gun^Rose: 不考虑外观，只考虑重量和散热~
<bluek> calebot, 哈哈，哪有这好事。
 * calebot 悲催的 n 卡 bitcoin mining 比 cpu 快不了多少
 * calebot 的便宜悲催 n 卡 bitcoin mining 比 cpu 快不了多少
<hata> bluek←␣←; 别浪费了中国人的繁殖能力
<xiangfu> 墙外： http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002164504573&ref=nf_fr
<bluek> hata,统统让给你们了
<bluek> 把机会留给更多的人
 * microcai 没有好莱坞，就没有咱 linuxer 可用的好驱动 ~~~ 谢谢咯
<hotlinhao> j
<xiangfu> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002164504573&ref=nf_fr#!/media/set/?set=pa.100002164504573
 * calebot 觉得是因为 nvidia 驱动好，所以光魔选 nvidia
<palomino|working> bitcoin还能用cuda算? , calebot
<calebot> palomino|working: 可以啊，这年头不用 gpu 挖不到 bitcoin
<calebot> palomino|working: cpu 要好几年…
<palomino|working> -o-
<palomino|working> 汗阿
 * microcai ATI 这个 SB ... 丢掉这么大的订单。人家做特效的，自然都会用的顶级显卡。
<calebot> 一张好卡顶几十个 core
<calebot> palomino|working: 我的 gpu 约是 cpu 三倍快
<calebot> palomino|working: 还是要以年计…
<bluek>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<bluek> 我用用这个就满足了
<palomino|working> ..... , calebot
<palomino|working> 就算再快上10倍
<palomino|working> 也得几个月。。。
<calebot> palomino|working: 顶级卡比我的卡快不只 10 倍啊
<calebot> palomino|working: 还可以搞 SLI / cluster
<palomino|working> ......
<calebot> palomino|working: 顶级单卡大概是我的 gpu 30~50 倍
<calebot> 有钱人挖 bitcoin 就是快啊
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 天朝开始流行起bitcoin了啊
<ofan> 有钱的直接买了
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 重量级的都还在用  2.4 内核啊 !
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 你不发达了。。。 那么多显卡
<palomino|working> .... , Crazy5sheep
<palomino|working> 不够电钱的
<lemonhall> bitconins这个东西很罪恶
<hata> microcai←␣←; 为什么
<lemonhall> 完全是浪费能源
<microcai> Google 在用  2.4 ... ILM 在用  2.4 ... ...
<hotlinhao> 用VMware装ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386,和以前的一样提示“未探测到磁盘驱动器”？？？郁闷！
<palomino|working> GTX580 	140.05 Mhash/s
<palomino|working> 这个是什么概念...
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 电脑够快就省钱了
<hotlinhao> 硬盘虚拟成：scsi就是找不到。虚拟成ide就可以找了！！啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<hata> microcai←␣←; 或许人家的内核打了很多自家的补丁
<calebot> 谣言说 canada 有人跑 bitcoin mining 太耗电被警察临检
<palomino|working> 可是越快的越费电.. , Crazy5sheep
<hotlinhao> 哪位大哥知道如何处理？？？谢谢了
<calebot> microcai: 挺正常的啊，2.4 一直有 maingain
<calebot> microcai: 挺正常的啊，2.4 一直有 maintain
<palomino|working> 那就用ide吧.. , hotlinhao
<hotlinhao> 但我们的服务器不是IDE的。
<microcai> Usually you are working the machine, but Linux is so fast it can overwork you. .....
<microcai> 这家伙，不用这么夸 linux  吧？
<hotlinhao> 我们的服务器是2U，四块SCSI
<calebot> Linux is so fast it can overwork you++
<palomino|working> 你虚拟机里硬盘都是假的呀 , hotlinhao
<calebot> 超级电脑 top500 几乎全是 linux 啊
<hotlinhao> 我晓得，但我在服务器上弄了一在也没有弄成，因为服务器就是scsi的硬盘。
<palomino|working> 目前生产一个BitCoin的计算量在2100万Mhash左右
<hotlinhao> 我在服务器上装也装不成！！！应该是需要驱动的，但不知道怎么装！
<palomino|working> 2100万/140
<palomino|working> 15万秒
<palomino|working> 靠，我得算2天才能得到1个
<bluek> 学习了，，，闪人
<microcai> hata:  ... ILM 不是软件公司。
<alpha080> hotlinhao: why not choose the other distribution?
<calebot> ILM 很多软件都自己开发的
<microcai> calebot: 而且全是 Gentoo
<hotlinhao> 用哪个发行？我用的是最新的了！！我试了redhat一样！！
<calebot> hotlinhao: livecd 本来驱动就会少点
<hata> microcai←␣←; 我没说它是软件
<hotlinhao> 现在该怎么办？？总不能把硬盘换掉。。。。
<calebot> hotlinhao: 你的问题可能不是 scsi, 是 raid?
<calebot> hotlinhao: google mdadm
<hotlinhao> 也许是raid,
<hotlinhao> 我也考虑过！！
<hotlinhao> 我试了把raid删除，或做成raid0同样找不到硬盘！！
<palomino|working> BitCoin关键点在于生产成本（电费）高于货币价值。但目前生产一个BitCoin的计算量在2100万Mhash左右，而ATI 6990显卡的计算量已经达到每秒700MHash，双显卡交火可以每天生产5.77个Coin，单个Coin成本只有5度电，明显低于目前高达7美元的交易价
<calebot> palomino|working: "每天生产" 是平均值
<calebot> palomino|working: 实际上要算出一个 block 才有 50, 不然啥都没有
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 另外。。 忽略了一个问题。 不同国家生产bitcoin的成本是不同的。。
<calebot> palomino|working: all or none
<calebot> 所以应该用公司的电算 bitcoin
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 太残忍了
<roylez> palomino|working: 你瞎掰些啥呢
<palomino|working> 还是amd的显卡算这个有优势阿 , Crazy5sheep
<calebot> 企业用电比较便宜啊
<palomino|working> 6970 400多 , Crazy5sheep
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<Crazy5sheep> 这是窃取公司的财物
<calebot> 私人用电多贵啊
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 哥有amd显卡
<palomino|working> 我的580才140 , Crazy5sheep
<edison0354> calebot: 企业用电比家用便宜？
<calebot> Crazy5sheep: 私人公司
<Crazy5sheep> palomino|working, 为啥差那么多。
<calebot> edison0354: 有些行业有优惠的嘛
<Crazy5sheep> amd有什么特殊指令？
<palomino|working> 因为amd的峰值高 , Crazy5sheep
<Crazy5sheep> 峰值？
<edison0354> calebot: 哦
<lemonhall> 谁是fedora系的？
<palomino|working> 他不是simd的么 , Crazy5sheep
<Crazy5sheep> 不知道那是啥。。
<palomino|working> 就是说它的硬件是4d或者5d的 , Crazy5sheep
<iGoogle> 都想钱想疯了，不产生价值的，也算是钱了。 nnnd
<palomino|working> 一次能计算4到5个 , Crazy5sheep
<palomino|working> nv的都是1d的 , Crazy5sheep
<palomino|working> 峰值比amd的低不少 , Crazy5sheep
<Crazy5sheep> 。。
<linsux> 我想把vmware里面的netbsd倒出到真机子上，能行吗
<calebot> 钱的价值本来就是外面赋与的
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马白乎啥呢
<palomino|working> 但是很多运算用不到4d或者5d,amd的卡会浪费很多计算力 , Crazy5sheep
<hotlinhao> 可以，直接复制就行。
<calebot> 不然只是个烂纸头烂铜板
<palomino|working> nv的1d可以保证100%用上 , Crazy5sheep
<iGoogle> 挣钱，应该是先产生价值啊。
<hotlinhao> 这东西杂让给对方说话的名字变红，今天第一次来。
<Crazy5sheep> 难道是amd背后支持了bitcoin？
<calebot> iGoogle: 卖商品就有 bitcoin 啦
<Crazy5sheep> 困了。。 哥要睡觉了
<iGoogle> 象金融衍生类了啊。
<palomino|working> 破解无线密码也是amd快得多 , Crazy5sheep
<hotlinhao> =zhaojang .
<calebot> cuda++
<hotlinhao> zhaojang jjj
<hotlinhao> cuda++
<hotlinhao> <calebot> .
 * microcai 我所知道的是，工业用水电都是比家用的贵的。当然，国企除外
<hotlinhao> 怎么像私聊一样弄成红色。也没有个说明。
 * lemonhall Fedora怎么装内核的HEADER?
<calebot> 那就更应该用公司的电了
<calebot> 增加国家财政收入嘛
 * roylez 被破马无视了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> O_o
<iGoogle> 破马想钱的时候，无视一切的
<palomino|working> 想下班是真的。。
<Evanescence> iGoogle: Git， 怎么在一个本地库里面包含一个在它子目录里的本地库？
<iGoogle> 我10年前，想下班就下班。现在反而老实些了。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你不想回家做饭而已
<iGoogle> 不知道。我都是直接增加。 Evanescence
<Evanescence> roylez: Git， 怎么在一个本地库里面包含一个在它子目录里的本地库？ http://paste.ubuntu.com/613066/
<iGoogle> roylez: 只是作表率。。
<microcai> Evanescence:  git module
<roylez> Evanescence: submodule
<microcai> Evanescence: git submodule
<Evanescence> roylez: No submodule mapping found in .gitmodules for path '.config/awesome/vicious'
<Evanescence> microcai: git submodule 后面还有参数吗？
<iGoogle> 搞这么复杂的。
<microcai> Evanescence: 没用过
<Evanescence> iGoogle: 我不知道，我才学了几个git命令，只是把东西放进去，
<roylez> Evanescence: 自己搜索下submodule的教程吧。我基本上不用这东西
<Evanescence> roylez: ok
<Evanescence> roylez: 所以submodule可以在父目录里添加子目录，这个子目录也是一个本地库，submodule后，只要在父目录里直接add ，commit就行了吗？
<roylez> Evanescence: 好像大概是这个意思吧，你自己试试
<Evanescence> roylez: 恩
<Evanescence> roylez: 问一下，checkout签出是什么作用的？
<iGoogle> 谁会rsvg
<iGoogle> 谁有手写板驱动
<roylez> Evanescence: 你先熟悉基本的git再说吧。晚些再用submodule
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • telnet的一个连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332932 写了一个脚本，自动通过telnet连到服务器上执行一任务。 ( echo "user" echo "pass" run command )|telnet 192.168.1.1 出现一个问题，就是我的任务执行起来之后，telnet连接就自动断掉了，断掉之后，过一段时间我的任务也中断了 请问各位大侠，这种情况怎么处 ...
<Evanescence> roylez: 好的
<Evanescence> roylez: 还没回答checkout的问题呢
<roylez> Evanescence: checkout就是把某个branch或者某个版本的代码搞出来
<Evanescence> roylez: 和clone差不多，只不过是用在分支和版本上面的？
<roylez> Evanescence: 自己试试就知道
<Evanescence> roylez: 比如？
<roylez> Evanescence: RTFM
<Evanescence> roylez: 呵呵，okok
<Evanescence> RTFC。。。。
<Evanescence> manual
<jyfl987> shit
<jyfl987> 老断
<jyfl987> 谁给我能连的国外dns
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 破马呢
<jyfl987> 卖瓜呢
<roylez> jyfl987: 8.8.8.8
<jyfl987> roylez: 我就是这个 现在ping不通了
<jyfl987> 又好了 wtf
<jyfl987> 看来是固定断的
<palomino|working> ?_? , jyfl987
<jyfl987> 没事了 需要你们时候又不来
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，野蛮冲撞来一个
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，起飚车光环
<palomino|working> what..... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马真笨
<palomino|working> ......
<xulong> irc://freenode/chinapet
<xulong> irc://freenode/pet
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155194
<microcai> 在命令前加 nohup
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/2Gwbn.jpg
<dream1986> fedora15发布了，昨天安装了试了，不怎么喜欢又挽回ubuntu了，不过还是比较喜欢gnome3的，等待11.10
<imadper> 求一个优秀的hash算法~
<dream1986> gtkhash
<dream1986> 软件的话就这个
<dream1986> 其他我不知道
<imadper> dream1986: 不是，我要建表
<dream1986> 哦，那我不知道，
<imadper> 同志们，求一个合适的hash算法，速度要快一些的~~分布好一些，我用crc16的话，碰撞太多了....
<pocoyo> imadper: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<imadper> pocoyo: 牛哥，你这时专门对我设置的回复？？？？
<iamfbi> 几时才会有ubuntu帽子，想买一顶
<zprood> 在网上买了一个火狐4的公仔
<bluek> iamfbi, 让你女朋友帮你在帽子上面绣一个ubuntu
<bluek> iamfbi, 或者买一个大黑笔写一个
<iamfbi> 呃。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 为啥。。。为啥爱Ubuntu呢。
<zprood> archlinux bigenner
<iamfbi> UBUNTU的LOGO跟广州员村小学的LOGO很像
<iamfbi> UB是三段，他是五段
<jiero> 类似的可能很大
<iamfbi> 哪天我带相机的话弄个图片发论坛上，除了多两段外，设计是很像的
<lemonhall> iamfbi: ???什么是五段？
<iamfbi> 你看UB的LOGO那个圈是不是三个图形组成的
<iamfbi> 而员村小学的是五个这样的图形组成
<iamfbi> http://baike.baidu.com/view/4248619.htm
<jiero> 随意啦。。。我见过基本一样的
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • dnsmasq 与squid哪个更给力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332951 Quote: quid是开源软件，性能优秀。并仍在世界各地的squid开发者的共同努力下，不断发展。 快速响应，减少网络阻塞,Squid将远程Internet对象保存为本地拷贝。当本地用户再次访问这些对象时，Squid可以直接快速地提供对这些对象的访问，而不 ...
<jiero> http://janvanderweg.com/pics/tremulous/colourswheeee.jpg
<jiero> Tremulous 1.2 半年前的截图 http://janvanderweg.com/art_environment_p.html
<NoIE> jiero: 这是什么？
<NoIE> jiero: 开源游戏吗？
<jyfl987> 叫什么
<jiero> Tremulous
<jyfl987> jiero: ha
<NoIE> http://ipad.letv.com/play.php?id=23563
<NoIE> 为什么这个不能播放？
<jiero> jyfl987: ?
<jiero> NoIE: 是开源游戏，不过是未发布版本
<jyfl987> jiero: 帮我找找我要的那种游戏阿
<NoIE> jiero: 真好。。。
<NoIE> jyfl987: 什么游戏？
<jyfl987> NoIE: 你可能不喜欢 我要的 rts游戏 自己写脚本控制对战到
<jyfl987> zhasm: ha
<zhasm> ha
<zhasm> irc还可以发图?
<jyfl987> 额 协议级没有支持
<jyfl987> 但是客户端上方案就有几个了
<NoIE> jyfl987: 我喜欢把 rts 当 rpg 游戏玩。
<NoIE> 最近我想买星际争霸II的点卡。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 嘿嘿
<jyfl987> jiero: 你会制作音乐么
<jyfl987> 想整个简单的midi制作的
 * NoIE 看过星际争霸II的视频以后，我敢觉就算我作弊我也打不过真正的玩家。。。
<xxoo> 1
<jiero> jyfl987: 不会
<NoIE> jyfl987: 做什么用？要求原创吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我音乐课白上了
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我想自己学阿
<imadper> intel的核心显卡在linux下面的驱动怎么样？
<jyfl987> NoIE: 做点简单的midi自娱
<jyfl987> NoIE: 主要是最近我在学古琴 想写个软件研究古琴打谱
<NoIE> jyfl987: 记得 linux 下有好多制作 midi 的工具，我试过一两个。
<iamfbi> 古琴？这么牛
<NoIE> 程序经常崩溃，可能是我好久没重装系统了。
<iamfbi> 什么样的古琴
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我知道 但是那那些都是unix原则的工具 依赖这个依赖那个 我下过 配半天没配成功
<lemonhall> NoIE: 你醒悟了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 醒着呢，怎么了？
<jyfl987> 我就希望有个可以软实现的midi软件 自己加载音源就行了
<jiero> jyfl987: 用mscore。我拿来玩。
<iamfbi> 原来古琴就是一种琴
<jiero> 那个超级强大
<jyfl987> 古琴制式都差不多的 就外形和弦换换而已
<lemonhall> NoIE: 星际2的那句话，认同
<lemonhall> NoIE: 不过我相信再强大的玩家也玩不过AI
<lemonhall> NoIE: 当然，AI和AI之间互K。。。就不知道了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 星际2的破解版可以在linux下运行吗？
<jyfl987> jiero: 我来看看mscore
 * NoIE 我想玩一、两个月的正版星际2，然后玩盗版的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 装不了
<jyfl987> musescore: 依赖: libqt4-designer (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它将不会被安装
 * jiero 认为星际争霸1不好玩。30分钟删除。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你是哪个？
<jyfl987> jiero: musescore阿
<hyb> .h
<hyb> .help
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。发行版？
<lemonhall> NoIE: WINE啥跑步起来
<hyb> 到底有没有汉人做linux啊
 * jiero 这里每个人都在自己的nick后面跟上 distribution 好不?
<lemonhall> ofan: 我发觉我的进攻性很差
<hyb> 怎么跟
<NoIE> lemonhall: 去年试过破解版，好像不行。
<NoIE> lemonhall: wine下无法运行破解版的半条命2.
<lemonhall> NoIE: OT那家伙全装了
<NoIE> OT_TO 让我膜拜一下。
<lemonhal_u11_f15> 不行，昵称太短了。。。
<lemonhal_u11_f15> 然后就是发觉用Fedora15的人真少
<NoIE> lemonhall_u11_f1: 半条命2就算了，看了一遍流程攻略，发现解迷的成分太多了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 额
<lemonhall> NoIE: 我没玩过半条命2
 * lemonhall 抽风了，Unity缩不回去了。。。这让我请何以堪
<jiero> 我也没玩过半条命2.
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天主动给MM发了很多的信件和礼物，我心态太差了，那里有老婆等你的道理。。所以做人要是要积极主动一些。。
<hyb> 我也没玩过
<jiero> 因为1很无聊，所以没想到要玩2
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我太消极了
<hyb> 半条命还2
<jiero> 1让我头晕，
<alvin_rxg1> NoIE: http://www.letv.com/ptv/pplay/29483/1.html
<NoIE> alvin_rxg1: 谢了，我想试试怎么使用HTML5播放视频。
<alvin_rxg1> - -!
<hyb> .g
<hyb> .w
<lemonhall> jiero: UBUNTU用习惯了。。。FEDORA一上来相当不舒服
<jiero> lemonhall: 怎么会？
<psychologe> hi all
<NoIE> jiero: 我是从fedora中叛逃的。
<jiero> lemonhall: 我觉得挺好玩的_用 Fedroa 11 livecd干过好多修复Ubuntu的事情
<^k^> psychologe, 好  ㍪ 
<jiero> NoIE: 哦
<lemonhall> jiero: 我得去弄一下硬盘安装。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 有建议么？
<jiero> lemonhall: 无需我的建议
<hyb> 为什么不能搜索呢
<jiero> lemonhall: 随性
<lemonhall> jiero: 我在台式机上装。。。。昨天笔记本弄得我很不爽。。。
<zhasm> ok
<hyb> 我在笔记本上装
<jiero> lemonhall: 明智
<hyb> 非常爽
 * jiero 现在等的FPS，Tremulous 1.2， Savage XR 1.0， Urban Terror ？？， Xonotic ？？， Sauerbraten ？？
<jiero> 还有Q3Rally
<hyb> 我装在thinkpad上，我非常爽
<jiero> A3Q
<jiero> 呃。太多呃
<jyfl987> 上次谁说要跟我一起研究赚钱网盘来着
<jyfl987> http://www.freegroup.org/2011/05/uploadstation/
<lemonhall> hyb: 驱动啥的都没啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 赚钱？
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 只要可以赚钱我都有兴趣
<jiero> http://www.truecombatelite.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10003/2011-05-21-124518-cqb_killhouse.jpg
<lemonhall> hyb: Unetbootin你用过么？
<hyb> lemonhall: 你要啥驱动
<jiero> lemonhall: 你为啥用那个啊。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 直接用usb image writor
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦我搞错名字了 https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<lemonhall> jiero: 不是，我现在想用Unetbootin看能不能直接装到硬盘上去。。我去搜搜，给Fedora15专门开个100G好了
<jiero> 是这个。
<jiero> 恩正。
<lemonhall> jiero: 不想走U盘了。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 好的。。。
<jiero> ofan: 继续吗？
<jyfl987> urbanterror 开打
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg1> 真是的，也不说下哪个服务器
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你不是在德国那个？
<jiero> 我认错了？
<alvin_rxg1> jiero: 不是那个 jyfl987 说开 urbanterror么，偶也想玩玩了
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你加就是了。
<jiero> 我见过中国人来澳大利亚服务器的
<alvin_rxg1> 怎么加，都不知道他哪个服务器，也不知道名号是啥
<jiero> 以前EE也来过
<alvin_rxg1> jiero: 也不知道你那加拿大服务器是啥
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 我在澳洲。。。
<alvin_rxg1> >_<
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 那时神的ping只有90N.
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 装了Tremulous了吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 啥东东
<jiero> 游戏。。。
<jiero> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Tremulous
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tremulous - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Urban Terror
<jiero> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Savage
<^k^> ⇪ title: Savage - Ubuntu中文
<alvin_rxg1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=205728
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 建了一个UrbanTerror的服务器
<jiero> 哦。。。这样阿。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 我连过那里最低ping 600
<neaghfoz> 我也想玩。。不过估计学校这破网络又连不上服务器
<alvin_rxg1> 这不是雷神么
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你。。你。。。我的中文太烂了。。。我承认
<metbsd> 谁用fedora吗
<jiero> neaghfoz: 自己建立服务器拉着同学玩。
<alvin_rxg1> >_<
 * jiero fedora党跳出来！
<bluek> 估计没有人
<neaghfoz> jiero: 我这局域网也限速。。30k/s不到
<jiero> neaghfoz: 告诉你。。。实际上网络游戏需要的速度超低的。。。
<neaghfoz> jiero: 尝试局域网dota也卡。。。
<alvin_rxg> 连不上哇， wating 了半天
<jiero> neaghfoz: 所有我见过的游戏流畅运行的网络环境没有一个需要超过10kb/s
<jiero> neaghfoz: 抱歉，我没玩过dota
<neaghfoz> jiero: 可能两个人就不需要那么多带宽吧。。
<jiero> neaghfoz: 才不是。。。我打zero-k 3vs3欧洲服务器 5kb/s就行了 因为限速
<neaghfoz> jiero: 我zero-k连不上服务器哇。。上几个月都还行的，好郁闷
<jiero> neaghfoz: 中国人用的网络软件都有拖慢网络的嫌疑
<jiero> neaghfoz: 你的nick是？
<andyhou> test
<pocoyo> : 就算知道一个人的所有细节,在该忘记的时候还是会忘记的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<neaghfoz> jiero: 我是刚下载玩几把觉得好玩，但那时没什么时间玩，现在有时间想玩但是又连不上服务器了
<neaghfoz> jiero: 是lobby那个ID么？我貌似忘记
<jiero> neaghfoz: 你可以建服务器拉同学玩。~
<jiero> neaghfoz: 没办法啊。。。法国服务器都很难连接
<imadper> 同志们，求一个快速的hash算法，不用校验的函数，只要速度快，分布均匀一些就好~
<neaghfoz> jiero: 我同学几乎都跑Windows，zero-k在windows上安装有点麻烦吧？
<jiero> neaghfoz: 不麻烦。
<jiero> neaghfoz: windows上功能比linux上齐全的多
<neaghfoz> jiero: 那可以考虑叫他们装:)
<jiero> neaghfoz: 去 http://packages.springrts.com/ 下载，
<neaghfoz> jiero: 我还不是很会打~摸索中
<jiero> 0.8.7
<jiero> neaghfoz: 没看我的介绍吗？
<neaghfoz> jiero: 看了
<neaghfoz> jiero: 英语不太好，刚开始玩起来有点费劲
<jiero> neaghfoz: 大概需要一段时间入手。另外，我不玩了～
<jiero> sak总是忘记我是中国人，还好奇为啥Ubuntu中文wiki里有这篇文章，他还google翻译看了遍。。。
<jiero> 奇怪。。。今天太安静了
 * jiero 费解
<andyhou> 吃饭去了吧
<andyhou> 我折腾了两天grub2 最后实在没办法重装ubuntu了
<andyhou> 用usblive重装gurb2成功了，但是最后还是进入feroda的引导
<andyhou> 我想应该是我把grub写到了第一个分区里,而不是mbr里
<jiero> 我的grub坏掉了2个月了也没人帮我修
<andyhou> jiero: 你可是主席啊！
<jiero> andyhou: 你搞错了
<andyhou> jiero: 哦
<jiero> andyhou: 主席是roylz
<NoIE> andyhou: 我们常说的主席就是 jiero吗？
<NoIE> andyhou: 误导大众。
<jiero> roylez:
<jiero> 主席有人找
<andyhou> NoIE: 我搞错了
<andyhou> 话说为什么叫主席？
<jiero> andyhou: 因为他是金正日
<andyhou> 需要科普
<andyhou> jiero: ...
<andyhou> feroda15还是很给力啊，gnome3运行的很稳定
<andyhou> 我加了一个QQ群，ddos技术交流，没想到现在作这生意的如此火爆
 * imadper 谈到外号，平时说的罗姐，应该是 jiero 吧？
<lemonhall> 硬盘装好了Fedora15.。。但是无处启动
<lemonhall> http://imagebin.org/155205
<imadper> c++里面怎么获得一个文件的总行数？
<andyhou> 装了不引导？
<lemonhall> andyhou: http://imagebin.org/155205
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我不画减速器了，画轴……
<lemonhall> andyhou: 我现在装在那个32G的LVM卷里了，但是我自己也稀里糊涂的，因为UBUNTU也装了一个GRUB2在哪里我都记不住
<imadper> lemonhall: 完全可以用ubuntu的那个grub来启动fedora吧？
<andyhou> lemonhall: 哈哈哈
<lemonhall> andyhou: Ubuntu装的Grub2没有找到Fedora，这很自然，但是。。Fedora15装的Grub2写道哪里去了，我都搞不清。。哎。。我好小白
<andyhou> lemonhall: 你可一重新覆盖ubuntu
<lemonhall> imadper: 可以，我不会
<andyhou> lemonhall: ubuntu可以找到 fedora
<edison0354> lemonhall: sudo grub-install
<imadper> lemonhall: 等下~
<imadper> lemonhall: 对了，你现在能进入ubuntu不？
<andyhou> lemonhall: feroda是grub不是grub2
<imadper> andyhou: 但是可以安装grub2
<lemonhall> imadper: 可以啊，我是现有一个UBUNTU 11.04 http://imagebin.org/155205
<andyhou> imadper: 有选项？我怎么没看见....
<lemonhall> imadper: 然后装了一个F15在32G上。。。
<linsux> lemonhall, 你的fedora怎么样了
<imadper> andyhou: 进去之后再安装，自己变异
<imadper> andyhou: 编译
<lemonhall> imadper: 我现在就在U下和你们聊
<andyhou> imadper: ....
<imadper> lemonhall: chroot到fedora？
<lemonhall> linsux: 笔记本上那个，我明天再说。。。估计就是编译个驱动的问题，所以需要一根网线。。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 网线多了去了
<lemonhall> linsux: 现在正在装台式机的。。。一个机器上N多系统，真是乱啊
<linsux> 网线自己做一根
<imadper> lemonhall: 我们实验室超多网线
<imadper> linsux: 未必有材料
<linsux> 台式机你打算怎么玩
<lemonhall> linsux: http://imagebin.org/155205
<lemonhall> linsux: 已经装好了。。。但是启动项目里找不到它。。所以正在考虑怎么搞。。。
<lemonhall> linsux: Ubuntu11.04在100G的那个盘。。。完好无损
<linsux> 你的硬盘容量真大
<imadper> lemonhall: chroot 到fedora
<imadper> lemonhall: 要先挂载
<lemonhall> imadper: 我是小白。。。请明示，或者给文章
<imadper> lemonhall: 恩，稍等
 * imadper 我记得 lemonhall 高人来的~
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 大家好，我现在的主机是ubuntu10.10，虚拟机里面是xp。用xp拨号校园网能上网，怎么设置能让主机也能上网啊？求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332971 大家好，我现在的主机是ubuntu10.10，虚拟机里面是xp。用xp拨号校园网能上网，怎么设置能让主机也能上网啊？求解释…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 一脸 ...
<jiero> 我无论如何都用不上150GB空间。。。
<lemonhall> imadper: http://imagebin.org/155208
<jiero> 现在都1TB了。。
<linsux> lemonhall, 另外，记得给yum装一个yum-fastest-download 这个扩展，更新使用aria2c的，全速
<imadper> lemonhall: http://www.linuxeden.com/blog/?uid-24559-action-viewspace-itemid-5449
<lemonhall> imadper: 现在UBUNTU下可以看到一个怪东西。。。http://imagebin.org/155208
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> linsux: 昂，首先要进去系统先。。。
<imadper> lemonhall: 这个，很怪的东西..
<linsux> lemonhall, http://repos.fedorapeople.org/repos/hedayat/yum-fast-downloader/ 这个你肯定有用
<imadper> lemonhall: http://longmans1985.blog.163.com/blog/static/70605475201081111152531/
<lemonhall> linsux: 好的。。THANKS
<lemonhall> imadper: 图标上有个VG。。。第一次见
<imadper> lemonhall: 确实... linsux 给你的是fedora的源？？
<imadper> lemonhall: 或者是加速脚本？
<imadper> lemonhall: 这东西能弄好grub？
<linsux> 那个yum扩展给你多线程更新系统
<lemonhall> imadper: 恩，我其实没太搞懂你说的。。。我现在可以进入UBUNTU，就是不懂的怎么让GRUB引导sdb4上的fedora
<linsux> 我想ubuntu也有类似的东西吧
<lemonhall> linsux: 有的
<linsux> 叫甚么
<lainme> apt-metalink
<lainme> aria2网站上就有链接
 * lemonhall 我对GRUB向来害怕。。。以前弄坏过系统。。。有阴影
<linsux> 这些都是好东西，在国内用就不怕速度慢了
<kenifanying> 在我的debian squeeze中，openoffice.org calc 默认的字体为Bitstream Vera Sans，怎么改成WenQuanYi Zen Hei字体？oowriter下可以改，但是oocalc找不到选项。
<roylez_> jiero: 作为一个知识分子，不屯毛片对不住人
<linsux> 有甚么好的毛片网址吗
<jiero> roylez...
<imadper> lemonhall: 等下，你的是grub2还是1？
<jiero> imadper: 现在还有grub 1存在吗/
<jiero> 2010年grub 1就消失了
<imadper> jiero: 我觉得没有了，但是刚才一个人说fedora是grub1，我就不知道了
<roylez_> jiero: arch的还是吧
<roylez_> jiero: grub2坑死爹的
<caleb-> jiero: 没人维护而已吧？
<imadper> lemonhall: 你成功chroot到fedora了？
<roylez_> jiero: 那天arch转了grub2，我就把lilo装回去
<caleb-> lilo--
<jiero> caleb-: 没人维护了新的发行版就不用了
<imadper> lilo早死了吧？
<jiero> roylez 遵命
<caleb-> jiero: 可以捡回来维护啊
<roylez_> jiero: ??下毛片去了？
<linsux> lilo比grub厚道多了
<jiero> roylez 才不呢。
<jiero> roylez 我一堆tedtalk都没看完
<caleb-> 小白又发病了
<roylez_> caleb-: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 大白二白小白
<ofan> 小白白
<jiero> 无聊中，洗澡去了
<jiero> ofan: 你在？
<ofan> jiero: 刚睡醒
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你好宅啊。。。开着电脑睡。
<ofan> jiero: 基本不关的...
<roylez_> ofan: 宅的等级很高了，注意身体...
<ofan> roylez_: ....
<caleb-> 注意电费...
<lemonhall> imadper: 2
<lemonhall> imadper: 我正在看帖子。。看来有不少人是UBUNTU11.04后FEDORA15的。。。
<lemonhall> imadper: UBUNTU的资料真是好找啊。
<silverzhao> 求教：有没有人有支持.7z的xarchiver？
<caleb-> unity 评价劣多于优
<lemonhall> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748430
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Fedora] Fedora 15, Ubuntu 11.04 and GRUB - Ubuntu Forums
<lemonhall> imadper: 这个帖子非常好。。。意思就是将其他的LINUX的GRUB装到自己的分区上去，然后主分区由UBUNTU控制。。装完之后，在UBUNTU里输入update-grub就搞定了。。。我去试试
<caleb-> 话说 debian 有国内的官方镜像了
<caleb-> ftp.cn.debian.org
<caleb-> 中国科大的镜像
<nick0> root@naked2:~# dpkg --configure -a
<nick0> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 0:
<nick0>  在字段名 #padding 中发现换行符
<nick0> root@naked2:~# dpkg --configure -a
<nick0> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 0:
<nick0>  在字段名 #padding 中发现换行符
<^k^> nick0:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<nick0> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0004' near line 0:  在字段名 #padding 中发现换行符
<caleb-> nick0: 把那文件砍了就行
<nick0> caleb-: bu xing
<caleb-> nick0: 报啥错？
<imadper> 删了就好了
<nick0> caleb-: apt-get install smplayer
<nick0> E: dpkg 被中断，您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg --configure -a 解决此问题。
<nick0> caleb-: ke yi le
<caleb-> nick0: 输入法烂了？
<nick0> caleb-: gang an hao xi tong,
<caleb-> nick0: 安好系统 dpkg 就烂了…
<alvin_rxg> better fucking english
<wujie> 我讨厌QQ
<caleb-> 我喜欢MM <- 对句
<wujie> 我要发泄欲望
<caleb-> wujie: 买点Q币散财救济
<alvin_rxg> q币有啥用？
<wujie> 鄙视老马不用linuxQQ
<ofan> wujie: 霸气侧漏...
<wujie> 知道马化腾为什么不开发linuxQQ了，因为他被linux专业的嘲笑到自卑了
<bluek> 他妈的，刚刚跳出一个对话框。。。
<caleb-> 因为linux用戶都不买Q币
<bluek> 有一个更新包。。
<bluek> rdesktop   RDP client for windows nt/2000 terminal server
<bluek> 这个更新包起啥作用？
<wujie> linux没有银联插件额
<wujie> 这个更新保是wine的
<caleb-> bluek: 远端登陆
<caleb-> 跟 wine 没关系
<bluek> 银联问题，都怪中国政府！外国的有些国家禁止使用windows
<caleb-> bluek: 没用到可以卸载
<ofan> bluek: 登录windows远程桌面用的
<bluek> 哦哦。。。
<bluek> 那就装一下，哈，说不定哪一天要用。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=332931
<caleb-> bluek: 要用再装就好啦
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<bluek> 我已经装上啦。。。
<bluek> 才135kb
<caleb-> 果断卸载
<bluek> 我500g的硬盘呢
<caleb-> 好轻啊
<bluek> 划了20G 给vbox xp.qvod+cad专用，偶尔用一下
<caleb-> 我的硬盘 752gm
<bluek> 你是大牛啊
<wujie> 我的2TB希捷
<bluek> 我的是本本
<bluek> 我可以搬到床上上网。
<bluek> 你的可以吗？
<bluek> ：）
<linsuxy> 我的可以上厕所上网，你的可以吗
<bluek> 当然可的啊
<alvin_rxg> 我的可以在厕所里织网
<caleb-> 我的可以结蜘蛛网
<wujie> 我的是台机，可以砸死两个人
<alvin_rxg> 我的是笔记本，抡起来可以砸死一片
<loiac> 哈，我说怎么玩呢，终于看见人说话了
<alvin_rxg> 哈？
<loiac> 没事  第一次玩irc
<bluek> 我也是第一次玩irc
<loiac> 刚才搞了半天没见人说话
<caleb-> 我也是第一次玩irc(今天)
<loiac> 好多新来的 哈哈
<NoIE> 总访问量： 	1156
<NoIE> 今日访问量： 	6
<NoIE> 本周访问量： 	65
<NoIE> 本月访问量： 	444    我的博客。。。。
<bluek> k要说你刷屏了
<NoIE> bluek: 只有4行。
<szsloss> ...........................
<szsloss> 在厕所 上网 是不是不出来了啊
<loiac> 用本本的双系统的同学有没有这个情况   在win下禁用触摸板关机进u之后触摸板不能用
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你的是锋利的Air？
<bluek> 为什么要用双系统啊？
<loiac> dota……迅雷……
<szsloss> 貌似我 的是不能 用啊
<bluek> 直接linux，把win直接rm -fdr
<loiac> 我觉得国内的网络环境想全linux比较难……  我暂时还是没这个决心的……
<szsloss> 又可以了
<bluek> 单系统的人多了
<void1> loiac: 关触摸板不是操作系统的功能，在linux下你要再打开的
<caleb-> 政策问题吧
<szsloss> 恩
<szsloss> 再开一下 就可以了
<loiac> 我的是在win下禁用了再进u就不能用了   必须重启进win开启再进u
<alvin_rxg> jiero: air?
<szsloss> 不是 在组建 网军吗
<loiac> 关键是我的本本没有触摸板的快捷键
<bluek> 有这种毛病？
<bluek> 我怎么不知道？哈哈
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你是MBA？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: Apple 的Air好像叫做那个把。
<alvin_rxg> 我是 abc
<szsloss> 那你怎么禁用 触摸板的啊
<loiac> 不算毛病吧   一直都是
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不清楚
<jiero> 来玩好玩的即时棋子游戏了 http://zatikon.com/zatikon.jnlp
<loiac> rmmod……
<loiac> win下是驱动  插入外接鼠标自动禁用的
<szsloss> 哦，比较高级啊
<edison0354> loiac: Linux也可以的
<szsloss> 我的可以和鼠标 共用的
<loiac> 所以有时候先关机再拔鼠标进u触摸板就不能用了
<caleb-> 可以设置的
<loiac> 关键问题是我在win下禁用在进u就怎么也开启不了了……
<loiac> 禁用倒是小问题……
<szsloss> 是驱动的问题吗？？
<loiac> 默认的系统啊  我不乱改的
<szsloss> 什么系统啊
<loiac> ubuntu 啊
<szsloss> win7??
<loiac> 哦  是的
<szsloss> 搞挂了 再装就好了
<loiac> ……
<szsloss> 可以练练手的、
<loiac> 单系统 迅雷怎么办啊
<loiac> 我觉得现阶段这个最愁人了
<szsloss> ub不是 有那个功能吗
<void1> loiac: 那很明显就是你需要一个软件来控制touchpad
<szsloss> torrent
<loiac> 那天下哈利波特  用自带的bt软件和deluge下了半天都不到50k用迅雷直接400多……
<szsloss> ub的是那个是 种子软件啊
<szsloss> 通过种子下的
<loiac> 就是bt啊
<szsloss> 恩
<szsloss> 是你限速的吧
<alvin_rxg> 不用迅雷的飘过.。oÖ
<caleb-> 迅雷可以用 vbox
<caleb-> 好像也有人 wine
<szsloss> 用下载器 貌似伤硬盘啊
<caleb-> szsloss: 用 ramdisk 下好再搬
<loiac> 没有   我用u下国内的bt就没快过
<void1> 要下bt的话，用utorrent
<void1> 和windows下一样快
<loiac> 也用过  也不够犀利……
<szsloss> caleb-: 这个是什么软件啊？？
<silverzhao> 有没有人用xubuntu的呀？
<loiac> 我们的网也比较扯淡……
<alvin_rxg> ⌫ ⌦
<jyfl987> 今天手感不行
<linsuxy> 那个aria2c应该可以用
<szsloss> 几M的啊
<loiac> 说来话长……
<caleb-> szsloss: 默认 /dev/shm 就是内存当成硬盘用
<loiac> 说的是6M
<void1> 学校的内网吧
<caleb-> szsloss: 装到内存去不伤硬盘
<loiac> 网页都打不开……
<loiac> 不是  联通
<loiac> 用迅雷倒是比较猛  呵呵
<linsuxy> qq下载器现在也挺猛的
<caleb-> 有些东西用迅雷是快
<linsuxy> 但是linux下有些什么图界面的多线程呢
<jyfl987> multiget
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: urt ?
<szsloss> caleb-: 那下载 的文件 有没有限制啊？内存是有限 的啊？
<caleb-> szsloss: 下好的要挪开啊
<loiac> 不是不能用  只是不大爽
<jyfl987> 和早期网络蚂蚁有点像
<loiac> multiget还不如用axel呢  呵呵
<loiac> 太丑了
<szsloss> caleb-: 哦,但是一个文件 超过 几个G的 就 挂了
<loiac> 而且现在国内的资源大部分都是迅雷的链接
<linsuxy> multiget好像不支持torrent edonkey的吧
<loiac> 是的
<linsuxy> 国内edonkey也不少
<loiac> 据说mldonkey好用  不过不会弄
 * lainme aria2+amule
<linsuxy> mldonkey速度绝对没的说
<linsuxy> 不输迅雷
<linsuxy> 还是amule的吧
<loiac> 国内的网络环境  各种垄断  qq  人人  优酷  迅雷……
<caleb-> 其实是闭关锁国
<loiac> +1
<loiac> 呵呵
<caleb-> 要不哪轮得到这些山寨赚钱
<loiac> 官方的说法叫做保护民族企业……
<loiac> 大家在lin下都玩什么啊
<alvin_rxg> qq只是因为当时 icq 没有中文版本……
<linsuxy> qq现在就差没搞操作系统了
<loiac> 快了吧  看这个趋势
<alvin_rxg> thunder 的盗链技术倒是独创的，但经常下载下来的文件和原始文件相差很远……
<loiac> webqq搞的跟个桌面似的
<kog> 现在都流行桌面式的管理
<void1> icq有中文版本的
<loiac> 它搞的那么像桌面 回头学谷歌搞个自带浏览器的系统就能当操作系统用了……
<andyhou> webqq是独创么？
<caleb-> andyhou: 也是山寨的
<loiac> 不算吧
<andyhou> caleb-:悲剧
<loiac> 不过qq会抓国人的心思倒是真的
<linsuxy> skype不更绝，协议都没法复制
<loiac> 这点和微软像   先让你依赖  完了就为所欲为
<linsuxy> 不过qq有几样产品还是不错的
<szsloss> 那几样啊？？
<linsuxy> 我觉得企业邮就比同行的好
<linsuxy> 不过不知道能免费多久
<loiac> szsloss是大陆的么？
<alvin_rxg> 都他妈企业了，谁还用别人的邮件系统？不怕企业秘密泄露么？
<szsloss> 恩
<szsloss> loiac: 你不是吗？
<loiac> 我刚刚记得你一直说迅雷 下载器  qq下载器 感觉不像大陆的语言风格……
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 很多企业用 google apps 的
<loiac> 我是中原的……  标准大陆的……
<szsloss> 哈哈，我也是啊
<lemonhall> 我擦。。。搞定了
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 从“politik” 上来说， google apps 相对qq是安全的
<loiac> 擦……你哪的？
 * lemonhall 在Fedora15下进来恶劣
<szsloss> 江苏的
<alvin_rxg> 我火星的
<lainme> lemonhall: 恭喜……
<caleb-> lemonhall: gnome3 好用不？
<szsloss> 你 呢？
<linsuxy> lemonhall, 你在fedora上？
<loiac> 江苏也是中原么……
<loiac> 我河南的……
<loiac> 哈哈
<lemonhall> imadper: 搞不定LVM。。不懂概念。。用最蠢的方法搞定的
<lemonhall> lainme: 3x
<szsloss> 那差远了啊
<loiac> 我觉得gnome3和unity真是各有千秋
<loiac> 中原啊……
<lemonhall> caleb-: ARCH下用过啊，就是对主题不太喜欢，不错的东西。。。起码稳定
<leizhicheng> 大家晚上好～
<loiac> 前推几千年就是河南啊……
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 恩，现在是在FEDORA下用WEECHAT上的IRC与你说话
<loiac> 哈哈
<loiac> 好
<linsuxy> lemonhall, 可喜可贺了，你升级源了吗
<leizhicheng> 呵呵。。
<loiac> 我为了用gnome3专门装了个fedora
<caleb-> kde 泪流满面
<kog> 为啥都这么喜欢gnome呢 我用xubuntu了～～
<szsloss> gnome3 好用吗？？
<caleb-> unity 用户宁可跳槽 gnome3 也不跳槽 kde
<loiac> 第一次不知道是镜像问题还是源的问题   更新不了
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 啥叫升级源？yum update?
<kog> 我喜欢简洁的  就用了xfce桌面
<loiac> 后来又下了个镜像又安装
<linsuxy> lemonhall, 对，不过速度慢，除非加了我那个源
<linsuxy> 速度就飞快
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0526/14/7504V2BL00014JB5.html
<loiac> 不是 好像是镜像有问题  有个包坏了  根本更新不了
<NoIE> 江西抚州市发生连环爆炸 已有5人受伤
<NoIE> 【该评论已关闭】          转发到微博(2007)
<NoIE> 2007 指的是被转发了2007次。
<loiac> 还是u好用……
<szsloss> 11.04 是用的哪个桌面啊？？
<saimazoon> Hello
<saimazoon> Does anybody use stardict here?
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 想起来了，我还没升级系统呢。。先去升级系统先
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍬ 
<saimazoon> 有人用stardict吗？
<loiac> 说实话  抛开国内特殊的网络环境    ubuntu真心好用  从安装到应用 绝对不逊windows
<loiac> 以前用过
<andyhou> saimazoon: 我用过好一阵
<loiac> 如果你不是unity的话用golden dict也不错
<linsuxy> loiac, yum可以用aria2c来升级，那个都是全速的
<andyhou> saimazoon: 那个翻译库要去网上下载
<loiac> 我对fedora没太大兴趣了   呵呵
<imadper> caleb-: 用户可以选择e17，如果忍受的了崩溃的话
<loiac> 就是玩玩gnome3
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 我现在不知道我在用哪个源升级。。在哪里看？ 虽然速度其实已经达到极限了，本身就很快
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=332984
<linsuxy> lemonhall, yum update 就行了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 恩，正在，我只是想知道链接到哪个服务器了。。有类似source.list一类的东西否？
<loiac> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle     what does it mean？
<linsuxy> lemonhall, /etc/yum.repo.d
<RavenChan> MaskRay, pe209...
<loiac> 反正和u的机制不大一样
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 去看看
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 是不是2-sat
<loiac> is anybody here?
<loiac> 怎么一下这么安静了？
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 额。。。我竟然是在直接从国外下。。。无语。。速度还挺快
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ghc 的 sort 很慢……
<linsuxy> lemonhall, 要想全速就装我说那个，用aria2c下载
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喂不要答非所问
<lemonhall> linsuxy: 好，我先适应这个系统几天。。。。不用ARIA2C已经全速了。。。。
<silverzhao> kog: 你好，你是用xubuntu的？请教一个问题，你的xarchiver可以打开.7z文件吗？
<kenifanying> silverzhao, 你得安装7zip
<edison0354> kenifanying: p7zip吧
<kenifanying> edison0354, 看什么发行版……
<silverzhao> kenifanying: 我安装了，不过这个是xarchiver的问题，所以我一直在找打过补丁的xarchiver
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你又换fedora了？
<edison0354> kenifanying: 哦
<silverzhao> kenifanying: 我用的是arch
<kenifanying> silverzhao, 没用过arch，不清楚……
<silverzhao> kenifanying: 这个和arch关系其实也不大，你用的是gnome吗？
<kog> 我还没试过啊，但是我安装p7zip 的
<kenifanying> silverzhao, 是的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 2-SAT 求方案数
<silverzhao> kog: 若是方便的话，你可以试着创建一个.7z文件吗？然后再看看能不能打开，谢谢！
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 要怎么做...
<kog> 好的 我试试看
<qinlu> 我用gnome 3，编译emacs，说缺少x lib，应该怎么弄啊～
<silverzhao> kenifanying: 哦～gnome用的是file-roller打开压缩文件的，那个没有问题。不过file-roller要依赖nautilus，所以没装它。
<silverzhao> kog: 谢谢！
<kenifanying> silverzhao, 干嘛非要用gui界面的？直接cli不行？
<silverzhao> kenifanying: 这个，我觉得太麻烦了……比较懒。
<silverzhao> 大家再看视频时，mplayer选用的是什么video模式？xv吗，还是vdpau什么的？
<imadper> 我写的程序，出现*** glibc detected *** ./a.out: double free or corruption (top): 0xbffcdfa0 ***
<imadper> 已放弃
<imadper>  
<imadper> 是什么意思？
<kenifanying> silverzhao,，直接默认的x11
<caleb-> silverzhao: 选合适自己的，每个人不一样
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 暴力吧，我找找题解
<silverzhao> kenifanying: x11好像不能硬解，比较占cpu吧
<caleb-> silverzhao: 可以看 fps
<kenifanying> silverzhao, 还可以吧，平常不怎么看电影
<imadper> *** glibc detected *** ./a.out: double free or corruption (top): 0xbffcdfa0 ***已放弃     是什么意思
<caleb-> imadper: free 两次
<imadper> ca
<caleb-> imadper: 不该 free 的地方 free 了
<silverzhao> vdpau是不是只能对h.264等什么高清起作用的？对于avi，rmvb什么的是不是没有作用的？
<imadper> caleb-: 整个程序都没free
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<caleb-> imadper: 有没有用啥 destroy() 啥的？
<imadper> caleb-: 没有~
<lemonhall> edison0354: 给主机上装了，意味着我打算用几个月看看。。。。
<linsuxy> imadper, 把程序拿出来看下
<imadper> linsuxy: 等下
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不专一啊……
<silverzhao> caleb-: 请教,fps有什么作用吗？是越大越好，还是越小越好？不太懂，见笑了！
<edison0354> silverzhao: h264,vc1,xvid
<caleb-> imadper: g_object_unref?
<caleb-> silverzhao: 越大越好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 前几天还爱上unity了呢……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实从普通的桌面角度来看。。。。没啥不一样的。。。
<caleb-> silverzhao: frame per second
<edison0354> silverzhao: frame per second
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不冲突啊
<imadper> caleb-: 不知道..不懂，小白
<silverzhao> caleb-: 哦～不过我看电影时只关注cpu占用的，越小越好。
<imadper> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395554/
<caleb-> imadper: 很多 func() 都会做 free()
<imadper> caleb-: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395554/
<imadper> caleb-: 我什么函数都没用的
<imadper> linsuxy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395554/
<silverzhao> edison0354: 你好，请问你的mplayer的video选用的是什么模式呢？
<edison0354> silverzhao: -vo？
<silverzhao> edison0354: 我用的是smplayer。
<edison0354> silverzhao: 默认是vdpau，不支持的自动fallback，不知道fallback以后是啥……
<silverzhao> edison0354: 哦～因为我选择vdpau，有的视频会打不开，只能再改成xv，所以不知道到底默认什么好。
<caleb-> imadper: 我的跑出 16 个 0
<caleb-> imadper: 没报错
<imadper> caleb-: 你没那个文件呀...
<imadper> caleb-: 有个700mb的文件呢...
<edison0354> silverzhao: vdpau不支持的会自动fallback的
<caleb-> imadper: 600万项那个？
<imadper> caleb-: 恩
<imadper> caleb-: 读到300万行的时候出现的那个提示
<silverzhao> edison0354: 所以我在郁闷，为什么有时候会打不开某些视频的，因为我默认的就是vdpau。
<imadper> caleb-: 是不是申请太多内存，然后os给我干掉了？
<edison0354> silverzhao: 不知道
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 估计不会是2-sat的做法
<void1> 原来 imadper 还没纠结好啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, The fastest known algorithm for computing the exact number of satisfying assignments to a 2SAT formula runs in time O(1.246^n)
<imadper> void1: 对呀~~还在纠结
<imadper> void1: crc16搞定了，但是碰撞超多
<linsuxy> RavenChan, big O notation
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 估计是要找出2-sat图的特殊结构= =
<imadper> void1: crc32的话，如何建立那么大的表呢？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 对的
<silverzhao> 对了，还有个问题，我点击挂载了win分区，那在关机前需要手动卸载吗？它会不会自动卸载的？
<imadper> void1: 还有就是，过crc32函数超慢
<imadper> silverzhao: 不用手动卸载
<void1> imadper: 不知道。不过不是大家都在给你想办法嘛 :D
<MaskRay> RavenChan: (a,b,c,d,e,f) --> (b,c,d,e,f, a `xor` (b .&. c)) 有个性质
<imadper> void1: 这倒是，不过，目前还是没有搞定~~
<silverzhao> imadper: 它会自动卸载的？那就好了！谢谢！
<RavenChan> MaskRay, wait
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就是 mapM (const[0,1]) [1..6] 能分成若干循环
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你看了题解？
<imadper> silverzhao: 卸载不卸载有什么关系呢？反正关机前会sync的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不许巨头
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 剧透
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 用 haskell 描述的，mapM (const[0,1]) [1..6] 还是蛮难看懂的
<kog_> xubuntu下有压缩软件吗？？还是要在终端中压缩
<silverzhao> imadper: 哦～这样呀。之前对这个不是太清楚的。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不许剧透!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111
<silverzhao> kog_: 有的吧？不是默认xarchiver吗？
<void1> kog_: xarchiver
<imadper> RavenChan: 咆哮哥
<pl_014> kog_: ark怎样？
<void1> kog_: squeeze
<kog_> 才刚安装两天  不太了解
<silverzhao> void1: squeeze好像根本不支持.7z。
<pl_014> 7z格式需要安装7zip才行
<void1> silverzhao: 不知道，我习惯命令行操作的
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 有直接输出为gif的录屏工具吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332988 看了下常见的，貌似都不支持呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2011-05-26 21:13
<imadper> void1: 问下，如果我600万条记录导入，想要碰撞别太多，控制在每条100个以下，用60w个桶可以嘛？
<MaskRay> imadper: 剧透也没啥，RC 看不懂 mapM (const[0,1]) [1..6] 的……
<silverzhao> pl_014: 装了p7zip也不支持的。
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，hashkell的话，没学过还真看不懂...学过一点，我都看不懂
<pl_014> silverzhao: 哦
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 算了我还是再开一个号来练python吧，现在不想想难题
<void1> imadper: 这个问题上我又不比你懂的多 :)
<imadper> RavenChan: 什么网站？
<imadper> void1: 呵呵，好吧~~
<RavenChan> imadper, projecteuler
<caleb-> RavenChan: projecteuler 可以跳号啊
<MaskRay> imadper: 拿 pointfree 处理一下：flip flip id . (liftM2 (+) .) . (. flip (flip . ((/) .) . (*)) 3) . ap . ((+) .) . (*) . (2 *)……谁都看不懂……
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我现在那个号已经201题了
<RavenChan> caleb-, 不想用难题来练一个语言....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我之前就是拿 projecteuler 练 haskell，结果100题后还是什么都不会……
<kog_> 测试了下  7z的能解压
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那应该怎么练...
<silverzhao> kog_: 啊！居然可以的？莫非xubuntu的已经打过补丁了？
<silverzhao> kog_: 谢谢！那我再到网上找找已经打过补丁的。
<kog_> 不是 我不是用Xarchive 解压的  用Xarchive打开就直接关掉了
<silverzhao> kog_: 那是怎么解压的？
<silverzhao> kog_: 命令行？
<kog_> 用自带的解压的
<kog_> 归档管理器打开的
<silverzhao> kog_: 自带的不是xarchiver吗？
<kog_> 不是 xarchiver我刚自己安装的
<kog_> 打开7z的就直接关掉了 无法打开
<silverzhao> kog_: 归档管理器是什么软件？名称是？
<silverzhao> kog_: 莫非是file-roller？
<kog_> gnome的归档管理器
<kog_> archiver manager
<silverzhao> kog_: 哦～明白了！谢谢你的测试，麻烦你了！
<kog_> 没事
<silverzhao> 求推荐支持.7z的归档管理器！先行谢过！除了file-roller之外的，因为那个依赖nautilus>
<testss> - -有人吗？你好
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<testss> pocoyo: 啊，你好啊~晕，好多年没用过IRC了。。。我想请问下UBUNTU下开发PHP的人多么？- -
<lemonhall> edison0354: 下载了Chrome/Opera/Flash Plugin/WeeChat/Faezicon之后。。。。系统又变得和UBUNTU一模一样了
<MeaCulpa1> silverzhao: 7z
<testss> 人。。。呢？
<silverzhao> MeaCulpa1: 呃，这个好象不是图形界面软件……
 * testss 呼呼
<MeaCulpa1> silverzhao: 另外7z用lzma压缩的，所以xz应该也可以
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: xz可以lzma啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 我觉得lzma2不错,压缩慢点,不过解压快
<testss> - -大家好，
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: en
<silverzhao> MeaCulpa1: 不是，我是想要一个支持解压.7z的软件，象file-roller一样的。
<cfy> Kandu: reopen standard output
<cfy> Kandu: 发错...
<MeaCulpa1> silverzhao: ...那就不知道了
<MeaCulpa1> silverzhao: vim..
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你也用faezicon啊
<silverzhao> MeaCulpa1: -_-!!! 这个和压缩好像没有关系……
<cfy> Kandu: 外国名著要不要?电驴的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你不觉得fedora的那个GUI的包管理器很垃圾吗？
<testss> cfy: 你好
<xiamx> edison0354, 那个还挺好的
<testss> 有人在PHP下开发UBUNTU吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 对FEDORA完全没任何印象中。。。只感觉在用一个熟悉的东西。。。。但是发觉之前ARCH的GNOME3字体有些糊糊的问题依旧存在
<testss> 。。。在UBUNTU下开发PHP
<lemonhall> edison0354: 也就是说，中文需要优化
<edison0354> xiamx: 额，包管理器和升级管理器互相锁的让人很无奈啊……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 模糊是抗锯齿……这是最基本的……
<xiamx> edison0354, debian的也锁
<edison0354> lemonhall: 但是我喜欢抗锯齿，没抗锯齿的看的不舒服
<lemonhall> edison0354: UBUNTU下效果怎么那么好
<edison0354> xiamx: 那个不告你就给你锁上了，还解不开……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那你吧fonts.conf拷过去呗
<xiamx> 如果pixel是圆的是不是就不用抗锯齿了
<edison0354> xiamx: 话说游戏的抗锯齿是不是有两种？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有道理，我刚去WIN7下偷了不少字体来。。。。
<xiamx> edison0354, 一个命令给他杀掉
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其中有我的最爱，微软雅黑
<edison0354> xiamx: 好像有一种是分辨率大到一定的境界以后就不需要抗了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 微米黑飘过
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我瘟妻里都用的微米黑
<xiamx> edison0354, 哪两种阿？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 而且我瘟妻也开抗锯齿啊，hinting一类的
<edison0354> xiamx: 就是忘了才问你的……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是个变态。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 默认GDI32就是垃圾，果断换GDI++
<xiamx> edison0354, 我玩游戏不管那些。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: fc-cache过了没？
<testss> 。。。没人理我
<cfy> testss: hello
<Freebuilder> OOOOoooo, 这名字起的……
<testss> cfy: 啊，你好啊！我想请问下UBUNTU下写PHP方便不哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 木有呢，我干脆把UBUNTU那边的.font直接拷贝过来
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<cfy> testss: 肯定比win方便吧
<testss> cfy: ~主要是编辑器什么的
<cfy> testss: emacs XD
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，我都往/etc/fonts.d里面放的
<testss> cfy: 里面有代码提示的工具么？
<silverzhao> 求教：怎么样可以更改notify-osd的字体呢？
<edison0354> cfy: ……你又上来了……而且上来就推销emacs……
<MeaCulpa1> windows emacs vim都有
<MeaCulpa1> gnuemacs xemacs都有~
<cfy> testss: 当然了
<cfy> edison0354: - -! 是 testss 问我的好不好.....我才懒得推销呢.
<MeaCulpa1> 且windows的真透明开销要比X小，所以边写东西边看文档应该比较爽...
<cfy> edison0354: 不过 common lisp确实不错,你要不要试试?
<testss> 0_- 我想试试，没用过linux
<edison0354> cfy: 你又来推销lisp了……
<MeaCulpa1> 今天白天说X不如windows，我觉得这是小事，alsa不如其他OS倒是真的，同时几个程序发声，有点麻烦
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 照者人家代码写了一遍，过了
<linsuxy> 赶快进行反推销
<alvin_rxg> 都用 6m 啊
 * alvin_rxg 6m >> emacs
 * pocoyo 支持 cfy 推销
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: 为什么叫 6m？
 * MaskRay 推荐 haskell
<alvin_rxg> vi m ======== 6m
<caleb-> 61000
<linsuxy> 我觉得alsa还不如oss
<linsuxy> 我觉得alsa还不如oss
<MeaCulpa1> 那应该不至于
<linsux> 但是这个mixer问题好像是个瓶颈，永远突破不了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那应该怎么练语言...
<MeaCulpa1> 玩游戏的时候，边玩，边听音乐，边teamspeak,有点困难
<MeaCulpa1> 这点真的不如windows
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: haskell 里 6m >> emacs 的结果是 emacs……嘿嘿
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喂你这么干是不行的= =
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> stalins: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<emacsyin> 大家好，大家的明天更好
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没办法……现在写 haskell 长的代码还很吃力
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那么你还学过什么？perl? python?这些你怎么练的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 据说common lisp写长代码不吃力 XD
<MaskRay> RavenChan: imperative 的，会 C 之后只是语法和一些库的使用问题了
<MeaCulpa1> -_-!
<RavenChan> cfy, 写lisp你脑袋里得有个栈才行= =
<MeaCulpa1> C 这个东西，要说会，爆多人都会
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, imperative是什么
<cfy> RavenChan: 谁说的...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 命令式
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 比如 forM_ [0..n-1] $ print . liftM3 (((+).).(+)) ((/4).(wp!!)) ((/2).(owp!!)) ((/4).(oowp!!))，这个很难理解吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 唔....
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么不是
<cfy> RavenChan: 话说,你的kindle到美国了?
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么只需要单程的?
<hata> buzz球follow
<MaskRay> soiamso: 最近才知道 liftM2 liftM3 结合 Reader Monad（(->) r）可以实现把一个参数传递给多个函数
<RavenChan> cfy, 没有啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 收货的人都联系不到
<cfy> RavenChan: ?什么没有啊?
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不是只需要从美国带回来的?
<RavenChan> cfy, 先带回来再说
<RavenChan> cfy, 寄过去可以我这边快递过去
<MeaCulpa1> hata: 晒gmail
<hata> tamamaspace@gmail.com啊亲
<hata> 来啊亲，我空虚
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 无论我安装软件还是删除软件斗会出现者中情况！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332998 Postfix configuration was untouched. If you need to make changes, edit /etc/postfix/main.cf (and others) as needed. To view Postfix configuration values, see postconf(1). After modifying main.cf, be sure to run '/etc/init.d/postfix reload'. Running newaliases newaliases: warning: v ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 选好选修什么了？
<emacsyin> 请问，xetex里的article类型为何默认有文章日期？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 那个是 madper 吧
<soiamso> MaskRay: 混论了，M开头的
<naked2> hjh
<hoxily> ^k^: test time
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍮ 
<atco> dropbox还能用吗？
<emacsyin> atco: 能，在外国
<infinet> gogoc有成功的没有？启动后过一会CPU占用就飚升到近100%
<infinet> dropbox国内现在也可以用
<uua> 用wine运行的程序CPU占用率很高，大家都这样么？
<infinet> uua：不会，我的老赛扬用foobar2000,lame压mp3都很快
 * NoIE 我搜索胡夫金字塔，发现“胡”字原来是敏感字。
<ofan> wine了一个virtualbox
<lemonhall> edison0354: 基本上搞定了。。。但是字体还是不太好看。。。今晚大致就折腾这些吧，明天看看FEDORA的用户手册。。。
<atco> infinet: 如何用dropbox？？？
<xiamx> leizhicheng, fedora上来要调的那些东西是我最烦的
<edison0354> NoIE: 用SSL Google的无鸭梨
<edison0354> ofan: 无语……
<ofan> edison0354: 哦 呵 呵..
<edison0354> ofan: 然后vbox里装一Linux……然后无限循环
<infinet> atco：dropbox解封一段时间了，客户端直接连接没问题
<naked2> 有人没
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<naked2> smplayer播放只有一个颜色
<if_else> h
<ofan> edison0354: 恩.. 正合我意
<NoIE> naked2: 什么格式的？
<naked2> NoIE: mkv
<naked2> NoIE: 脸都是绿的
<edison0354> naked2: 你的ID……
<NoIE> 我没辙了。。。试试w32codes。。。
<naked2> edison0354: 谢谢主
<naked2> 多打了个主
<naked2> 之前也出现这样的问题 忘记怎么解决了
<naked2> 好像记得是调什么黑白之类了  不过找不过选项了
<myke2> MaskRay: 还搞FreeBSD吗
<naked2> h
<MaskRay> myke2: 没搞
<naked2> smplayer 播放视频人是绿色的
<naked2> 怎么解决
<myke2> MaskRay: FreeBSD里面有splay的代码
<MeaCulpa1> 用mplayer来跑，看看输出
<myke2> MaskRay: 想看下origin
<pst1> naked2: vlc试过没？
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里看到的
<kenifanying> 你们上forum.ubuntu.org.cn是翻墙上还是直接就可以上？
<naked2> Playing 大人物.wmv.
<naked2> ASF file format detected.
<naked2> [asfheader] Video stream found, -vid 1
<naked2> [asfheader] Audio stream found, -aid 2
<naked2> VIDEO:  [WMV2]  1280x720  24bpp  1000.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)
<naked2> open: No such file or directory
<^k^> naked2:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * MeaCulpa1 纪念vim，从今天开始用kjhl来玩quake之类fps
<edison0354> naked2: 你果然被禁言了……
<naked2> http://code.bulix.org/qtucme-79930
<kenifanying> ^k^, forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> kenifanying, 什么是您最喜欢的电影。  ㍮ 
<myke2> MaskRay: google
<if_else> breave head
<MaskRay> myke2: /usr/include/sys/tree.h?
<kenifanying> ^k^, 笨死掉啦，还以为你能像dpkg那样……对你很失望!!!!!!
<naked2> 我不能说话了吗
<^k^> kenifanying, 一些。  ㍮ 
<myke2> MaskRay: Google下, 好像是vm_*什么的
<naked2> myke2: 我还能说话吗
<caleb-> naked2: 不能
<naked2> caleb-: 那你怎么看到我的话
<myke2> naked2: ?
<naked2> myke2: 我smplyer放电影人是绿色的
<myke2> naked2: 不研究那东西
<naked2> myke2: 整个播放器都这样   vlc也这样
<MaskRay> myke2: /usr/include/sys/tree.h 就是个普通的 top-down splay tree，常见实现方式
<myke2> MaskRay: wgetpaste
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395628
<lemonhall> edison0354: 睡觉。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: BSD的coding好奇怪啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 错觉么？怎么觉得FEDORA上网快。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 意思好像和Sleator的写法一致.
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<myke2> lemonhall: ubuntu用腻了?
<lemonhall> myke2: 想试试其它的嘛。。。在DEBIAN的系统下待了这么久
<myke2> MaskRay: /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_map.c
<myke2> lemonhall: 可以试试FreeBSD
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395637/
<edison0354> myke2: 又是一个传教的……
<lemonhall> myke2: 你在用啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: FreeBsd桌面用会不会但疼？
<soiamso> lemonhall: firefox 4.0
<Freebuilder> lemonhall, 驱动搞定就没问题了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 一样是GNOME，KDE这些吧？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 没问题的
<myke2> edison0354: 不用, 想借别人了解下
<myke2> edison0354: 主要想听更多的人的结果
<myke2> MaskRay: FreeBSD这种属于什么indent style
<Freebuilder> lemonhall, 我的会死机，后来编译内核舍弃了 USB 功能才好
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下vm_map_entry_splay()
<lemonhall> Freebuilder: ...........舍弃了USB。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 说白了就是用啥都一样。。。。
<Freebuilder> lemonhall, 是的，因为死机都是在插 U 盘或 MP3 的时候，舍弃了所有 USB 功能就好了
 * lemonhall 还是有空看看GJS好了，否则GNOME3用得和UNITY没啥区别。。人会懒的，这样下去
<myke2> edison0354: 你用过FreeBSD吗? 我用过kfreebsd, 结果很失败
<MaskRay> myke2: 我觉得那个 vm_map_entry_splay 有问题
<edison0354> myke2: 没，xnix只用过Linux和MAC
<dororo1> 一般用哪个dns？
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么问题?
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> system broken...
<lemonhall> cause I change the background...
<lemonhall> and now I can't get into the gnome3....
<MaskRay> myke2:                                 /* Put root on rlist. */
<MaskRay>                                 root->left = rlist;
<MaskRay>                                 rlist = root;
<MaskRay>                                 root = y;
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<MaskRay> 方向似乎部队
<edison0354> lemonhall: gnome-shell --replace
<myke2> MaskRay: 右临时树是向左接的吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: sigh... I broke the gnome3 just 3 hours..
<dororo1> 有没有测试dns速度的软件
<myke2> MaskRay: 他的实现有点不一样的, 你看863 ~ 869他用while实现了一个东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 你觉得他接反掉了, 事实上在这个while中又反过来接过去了
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，没注意后面的
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过不明白为什么如此写
<MaskRay> myke2: 省掉一个 parent 指针
<myke2> MaskRay: 他好像也有维护统计信息?
<mingq> !
<myke2> MaskRay: 想法差不多的, 就是在rotation和最后连接的时候更新修改信息
<MaskRay> myke2: 听巧妙的
<Inode_LF> myke2: MaskRay 你们在读什么的代码 ，谁的代码 ？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我还要google那个结构体的定义
<MaskRay> myke2: 它维护一个最大值信息：max_free
<MaskRay> Inode_LF: bsd 的，splay tree 的实现
<myke2> MaskRay: ..._t的_t后缀什么意思
<myke2> MaskRay: 一般命名里面
<MaskRay> myke2: 表示 type
<Inode_LF> MaskRay: 哦，我看了几天的irssi的代码 ，还没看到协议呢就看不下去了
 * edison0354 马上停电
 * Inode_LF 表示真及时，像我总是在闹钟响起的前一秒醒来一样，总是那么恰 好
 * Inode_LF 我相信人有精确的生物钟，只是人本身意识不到罢了
 * xiamx 表示同意
<Inode_LF> 看来真的没人了
<linsux> irc协议应该很简单吧
<MeaCulpa1> 明文
<linsux> 熟悉协议的话，irc可以用telnet来进行
<soiamso> linsux: 非常简单，UI交互比较复制
<linsux> 我有个老笔记本，都不知道放甚么系统上去
<linsux> 160mb ram, 360mhz cpu , 30G hd
<soiamso> linsux: 98
<linsux> 不要用linux或bsd?
<soiamso> linsux: 不用X的话，因该还是可以的
<linsux> 想用下X啊。。
<linsux> 要不真的98算了
<soiamso> linsux: 现在最基本发行版的内存都要250MB了
<MeaCulpa1> X 耗的资源不比高分辨率framebuffer高多少吧
<linsux> 98我都不会装了，那个破本子没有光驱和优盘启动
<MeaCulpa1> 再说没有X搞中文显示和输入，有得头疼了
<linsux> 98怎么用u盘装呢
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 研究一下耗电量，扔掉就算了，可能比手机还慢
<soiamso> MeaCulpa ARM 500MHz 比x86 快多了
<MeaCulpa1> em...
<soiamso> linsux: 能环保点吗？
<linsux> 怎么环保
<linsux> 捐给灾区？
<soiamso> linsux: 拿到可以家电回收的地方还钱，家电回收商，会把重要的物质回收
<linsux> 12点了，睡觉了
<linsux> 晚安
<Inode_LF> week-nick: 你好
<Inode_LF> microcai1: 真身还是bot,替身？？？
<microcai1> ???
<microcai> Inode_LF:  你说呢？
<alpha080> Good morning.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome 3.02了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有变化？我可不敢用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不用。给老婆用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该是修正把
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正还是那么垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, de都是越做越次
<alvin_rxg> 我只关心 gtk3
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 刚更新。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还不上
<knownbad> 启动下。
<gebjgd> 我也启动下试试看
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ping
<gebjgd> 渣
<gebjgd> 还是无法启动
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的无法启动
<knownbad> 没死。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太慢了
<knownbad> 妈的，又不早说。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么又不早说
<knownbad> 在我启动前说嘛！
<knownbad> 还好没死。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的也无法启动？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<knownbad> 没，我连工作机也更新了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 更新什么？
<knownbad> 要是工作机也起不来就惨了。
<knownbad> 就新的gnome?
<knownbad> 你死了些什么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, gnome session无法启动
<gebjgd> knownbad, 选程序的那个菜单
<gebjgd> knownbad, 经常死掉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 垃圾的要命
<knownbad> 嗯，我都没事，  但我有其他的问题。  ecrypt经常在gdm login时time out.
<gebjgd> knownbad, de是越做越垃圾
<knownbad> 我到觉得gnome3蛮稳的，只我没customize。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 够慢
<knownbad> profit margin会高些。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么卖光了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不明白
<knownbad> vm在i7 + 8g ram上也快多了。
<knownbad> 感觉上比xp native + c2d还快。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用什么vm阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没必要
<knownbad> 我是支持windows的啊。
<knownbad> 反正都是工具。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad, winxp还行
<knownbad> 是在vbox上跑xp啊。
<knownbad> 不是vmw.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你跑xp干么
<knownbad> 工作上需要，你看我公司买dell就该知道了。
<knownbad> 一般的dell都跟着widnows oem license。
<knownbad> 配备。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 一般的电脑都带oem的win
<knownbad> 中文还是不太行。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么中文还是不太行？
<knownbad> 但只有dell的重装不需要activate.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<knownbad> 跟着该打配备。
<gebjgd> knownbad, msi的重装也不用
<gebjgd> knownbad, toshiba也不用
<knownbad> 这我没经验，ibm和hp都得。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在哪有需要重装的阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接系统恢复了
<knownbad> 也没经验。  desktop这里没几家。
<knownbad> 我们都重新装过再ghost。  原装的太多垃圾了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我都直接格掉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在就留了一个2006年的笔记本，自带xp
<gebjgd> knownbad, 当电视呢
<knownbad> 就为了这个给了岳母一个dell d630笔记本。
<knownbad> 没得他们不会搞被黑了。
<knownbad> 结果他们还是抱怨，奶奶的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 抱怨什么？
<knownbad> 就不太会用罢了。
<knownbad> 以后也不买桌上型了。  但她们喜欢大荧幕。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还有桌下型？
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 电源器很容易坏。
<knownbad> 在考虑要不要在这里买个seasonic的回去。
<knownbad> 低功率就行了但风扇得耐久。
<knownbad> 这一波的gnome更新还没完呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里更新完了
<knownbad> 我刚更新完还有。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是linux的wm快
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比垃圾win快了不是一星半点
<knownbad> 是快但得要求低点。
<knownbad> 去运动下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么要求低点了？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 花了一天半时间 总算把旧电脑的东西传到新鸡上了
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 字体确实还是win的好
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 拷贝了win的字体。立马所有的字体舒服了
<fivesheep> 大屏幕看着还是有点不习惯
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 多大的屏幕？
<fivesheep> 27
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 是够大的
<fivesheep> 头要上下左右移动
<fivesheep> 最大化按钮不能用了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 上平铺把
<fivesheep> 现在是平铺了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 那就行了
<microcai> 中国啥都缺，就是不缺SB
<gebjgd> microcai, 哈哈
<gebjgd> microcai, 为啥？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<knownbad> 嗯，ms fonts是较好。
<knownbad> 现用arial和dejavu mono。
<knownbad> 吃饭去。
<^k^>  06:19
<WMZ> 6:21
<jiero> 自动啊
<jiero> 没有机器人问早安了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-27
<xiamx> 早上好
<xiamx> 嗯 还真的不问了
<alpha080> Good morning.
<fillayu> http://tales.group.iteye.com/group/topic/26054
<roylez_> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bb2f2e9tw1dhkgkf75jpj.jpg
<Inode_LF> alpha080: morning
<Inode_LF> roylez_: 你哪里来的这些图片
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 网上看来的
<Inode_LF> roylez_: 你在国外？美国？
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 国内
<Inode_LF> roylez_: 国内的表示鸭梨很大
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 这图片很明白了，三峡让下游压力很大
<alpha080> What pictures ?
<Inode_LF> roylez_: 还有人出面解释说三峡影响不大呢！不过我越来越信不过官方 了
<fillayu> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/linux-world-map-large.png
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 那个图片前两天我都看过了，怎 么没有gentoo呢，slackware都 有
<fillayu> 世界版图太小
<fillayu> 容不下gentoo
<fillayu> 还有 zenwalk
<fillayu> mepis
<alpha080> And poor mandriva....
<fillayu> 都不会有
<alpha080> Pclinus
<lemonhall> alpha080: 昨天我把GNOME3搞残了。。还没想到方法修复
<lemonhall> 弄了半天还是UBUNTU稳定些。。。。
<lemonhall> 大UBUNTU联盟还真是苏联一样啊
<alpha080> I have been used gnome 3....
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 我看了只有一个great compile伟大的编译，在最上方
<alpha080> Sry,not...
<fillayu> Inode_LF  这个纯属娱乐了
<fillayu> 不必在意
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 是用户多
<redmorning> Inode_LF: 现在有多少？
<lemonhall> fedora我觉得做得确实不错，不过对我这种小白来说，字体的问题折磨了我半天
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 呵呵，伟大的编译，什么意思呢，
<lemonhall> Ubuntu我估计7成的LINUX用户都是了
<Inode_LF> redmorning: 没功夫统计
<fillayu> Inode_LF  linux 世界，base on 编译
<fillayu> 所以把这个称之为伟大的
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 也没那么多，你没看到还有gnu海，android海呢
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 不能那么算，只算桌面市场
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 平板和手机历来不敢算
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 要这么算，其实ARM是世界第一大CPU了，当然它只卖知识产权。。不直接生产
<alpha080> I live on the island of suse...
<lemonhall> Inode_LF: 听说，手机，嵌入式，工控机，机床，临床医疗器械，汽车，你能想到的需要计算力的领域里都有ARM的身影。。看完之后觉得。。。RISC赢了。。默默的赢了
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 呵呵，我是伟大的编译！
<fillayu> Inode_LF  为何
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 恩，也有mips以及其它的，
<Inode_LF> lemonhall: 不知这里有没有研究过uC/OS的源码
<metbsd> lemonhall, 你的fedora用的怎么样啊
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 我看到了，在great compile右边，有个gentoo大陆，
<fillayu> 好眼力
<Inode_LF> fillayu: 我看到了，在great compile右边，有个gentoo大陆，称为forbidden land of gentoo,呵呵gentoo禁区
<Inode_LF> H
<zhouyu_> morning
<wxg4net> 今天问一个女生要电话，然后她说：“我给你我的QQ吧。”
<wxg4net> 我说好，结果回去加她QQ，她QQ的验证信息是“我的电话是多少”——可不可以不这么含蓄！！！
<lemonhall> metbsd: 不怎么样，觉得还行。。字体我弄得不好，所以早上觉得眼睛有些迷糊
<lemonhall> wxg4net: 就是让你问她电话号码，真是很含蓄啊。。。
<sunningv> wxg4net: 悲催啊。
<Inode_LF> wxg4net: 别问她 号码 ，你就说借他 手机打个电话，不就知道了，避免了多少ganga
<wxg4net> 好
<Inode_LF> wxg4net: 还不快谢我
<wxg4net> Inode_LF,tks
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 节约用水，我决定每天洗澡缩短30秒
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 亮啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 三峡以前蓄水不够么...快放水啊
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: This country is totally fucked up.
<calebot> MeaCulpa_: 洗澡还计时？
<roylez> calebot: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bb2f2e9tw1dhkgkf75jpj.jpg
<calebot> MeaCulpa_: 应该限用洗澡水量才有用嘛
<calebot> roylez: 听说湖底都开驾校了
<roylez> calebot: 湖都干了，限制洗澡有什么用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez:  fucked up, yeah, party time
<metbsd> i'm using netbsd to chat wit you all
<calebot> 好久没听到这个 bsd 了
<metbsd> hai mei zhong wen hua
<calebot> metbsd: 快开发个 metbsd
<calebot> metbsd: Can you see Chinese?
<metbsd> i can see chinese. but i can't type
<metbsd> my pc is bloody old. that's why i put netbsd on it
<kog> 我在用ubuntu下的chat  但是有时候英文显示不全是咋的阿
<MaskRay> metbsd: me too
<calebot> metbsd: linux 和其它 bsd 也可以很省资源的
<calebot> metbsd: 用 netbsd 纯属自虐
<MaskRay> metbsd: freebsd
<metbsd> MaskRay, what do you useon
<metbsd> ok
<ofan> ...
<metbsd> why use netbsd is self abusing
<MaskRay> metbsd: 我可以输入中文,用悲剧的 eim
<metbsd> MaskRay, you could use ibus in freebsd?
<metbsd> calebot, why using netbsd is self abusing
<metbsd> or you are just saying this for the fuck of it
<ofan> self abusing....
<roylez> ofan: masturbation ?
<ofan> roylez: ...
<ofan> 只是怀疑有木有这个词,一查悲剧了..
<metbsd> self-abusing
<metbsd> im not sure if there's such word
<metbsd> i made it up
<roylez> metbsd: 有这个词的，你是个人才
<ofan> ....XD
<metbsd> no im not a genius
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 求助Ubuntu+Win7+Android引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333030 我是Ubuntu白痴，出于兴趣在我的VIEWPAD10平板上装了11.04，触摸屏和系统使用正常，能进WIN7，可是启动项里原来的Android x86不知道如何添加，望大大们指导偶 统计信息: 发表于 由 jmm126 — 2011-05-27 9:32
<MaskRay> emacs 配合 xim 还是很奇怪
<ofan> ..牛拜 pad还装仨系统..
<Inode_LF`> ls
<eagleqing> 为什么国内开 android的官网  那个卡啊  郁闷了 我玩美服私服都没这么卡  难道google的服务器连wow私服都比不了？
<kog1> 有时我连谷歌都掉线呢
<ofan> eagleqing: google被严密监控中
<eagleqing> kog1: 你丫的太萎缩了  肯定是在访问不良信息  那是被墙掉的 不是掉线
<ofan> - -
<kog1> 不是的阿 我就上网随便逛逛也掉线
<MeaCulpa_> wow没惹gfw
<eagleqing> 唉````
<eagleqing> 这年头 想下个android SDK都那么难
<kog1> 用baidu搜 搜出来的都是中文的，有些很难找到，就一直用谷歌，草的，有时还掉线
<eagleqing> kog1: 先用英文界面取消屏蔽 要稍微好一点点
<kog1> 看来要试试了
<xrfang> 有个算法问题想请大家帮忙看看：[ [1], [1, 2], [1, 2, 3], [4], [5]]  => [[1, 2, 3], [4], [5]]，也就是说，去除数组中是其他元素的“前缀”的元素，这个有什么好办法（速度快）吗？
<eagleqing> kog1: 其实我感觉现在百度还是可以的 当然不是指他的暗箱排名   如果 搜索的关键字 写的好 搜索出来的效果也很好
<kog1> 最适合中国人的搜索引擎
<UU123> ?
<eagleqing> xrfang: 我只有笨办法  循环嵌套 然后 逐个比较 因为 有可能是[[1, 2, 3] [1, 2][4][5] [1]]这样的情况
<microcai> hello
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍡ 
<eagleqing> 解决办法： 最近开始学习Android，结果Google搬家之后就访问不了了，郁闷。。。 后来老大叫我在链接后面加上“.nyud.net”就可以访问了。原理就不清楚了，请哪位高手解答下，不甚感激。 所以不用代理， 这个链接http://developer.android.com.nyud.net是可以直接访问得。
<eagleqing> 我X GCD真贱人也
<eagleqing> 加一个.nyud.net 能访问了
<Inode_LF> gov要高压强权了
<calebot> eagleqing: 就是代理啊
<eagleqing> 唉````
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0527/06/751SJFMV00014AED.html
<NoIE> 陕西一煤矿雇"砍刀队"砍杀村民 公安局不受理
<eagleqing> 淡定
<roylez> NoIE: 你太反动了，抓起来
<eagleqing> 下次你们看到哪里又有政府大楼被炸 就说明我家被墙拆了
<eagleqing> ^_^
<UU123> 长期翻墙，不会被喝茶吧
<NoIE> roylez: 请将我驱逐出境，谢谢。
<roylez> NoIE: ...
<redmorning> 中国.* == 淡定
<eagleqing> 我觉得自焚是SX 反正都是一个死 那个什么地方的B扎就很给力嘛
<roylez> NoIE: 你太毒了
<roylez> eagleqing: 人弹是回回的做法，自焚是阿三的做法，杨佳做的才是中国式的自杀
<NoIE> eagleqing: +1
<zhouyu_> +2
<eagleqing> :-)
<NoIE> sorry！
<NoIE> roylez：+1
<UU123> ＊9 :-D
<zhouyu_> 为什吗没有队型
<UU123> :-& 学关中大侠
<eagleqing> 这几天游戏瘾来了  一定要克制
<redmorning> eagleqing: 什么游戏？
<UU123> 那赶紧给个更大的诱惑
<eagleqing> redmorning: 我以前一直玩wow私服  :-)
<redmorning> eagleqing: 玩了下单机版，不喜欢，风格太卡通
<ofan> 豆瓣上所有询问怎么上y2b,facebook的帖子都会在30秒内被删除...
<eagleqing> UU123: 你还有多少瘾可以更换？ :-)
<ofan> eagleqing: 我上铺是个游戏疯子
<eagleqing> ofan: 也许 facebook中国没给他广告费
<redmorning> ofan: 求游戏推荐
<UU123> eagleqing: 我无瘾，喜欢古书，估计这也是瘾吧:-D
<ofan> redmorning: linux的?
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 没关系。有法轮功台独和美国民运分子提供加密代理软件自由访问全世界。。。。。
<redmorning> ofan: 随便
<sunningv> eagleqing: 三国杀
<ofan> sikao_lfs: ..
<eagleqing> 不过说实话 国外的游戏实力真的很强大  国内服务器垃圾  连服务器程序都只会买 不会修改开发
<ofan> 比起来irc真的自由多了
<MaskRay> metbsd: 输入法神奇的能用了
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 使用 cherry-pick 合并另一分支的一次提交，是否要将 远程的整个分支拉到本地？谢谢
<metbsd> MaskRay, ibus?
<MaskRay> metbsd: fcitx
<UU123> ibus的路过。。。。。
<eagleqing> sunningv: 那个和人玩起来还好一点  不过觉得 杀人游戏更好玩
<ofan> if_else: cherry-pick 不是删除commit?
<microcai> if_else:  git fetch && git cherry-pick SHA1
<sunningv> eagleqing: 三国杀可以网上玩啊。。比杀人游戏有意思啊
<redmorning> ofan: 游戏，游戏，我把WIN7的安装盘都找出来了
<ofan> redmorning: win的游戏不了解了,现在都不玩
<UU123> linux下的游戏还是迷人的
<eagleqing> sunningv: 没意思 杀人游戏越玩越起劲  三国杀越玩越没劲```
<metbsd> MaskRay, wo ye zai pkg_add fcitx
<metbsd> netbsd
<sunningv> eagleqing: 。。。。不会啊。。
<MaskRay> metbsd: portmaster
<eagleqing> 为什么 暴雪起诉私服就起诉一家就完了啊？ 我看到好几家比他起诉那家还大的私服运行的红红火火
<if_else> microcai: 兄，我本地，没有将另外一个分支拉向本地，要先将它拉倒本地，再进行合并？谢谢
<imadper> 同志们，我需要用c或者c++处理一个表文件，里面的内容大概是“a|b|c”这种类型的，一共600万行，每行16个属性，需要检查每个属性之前是否出现过，如果没出现过就给一个唯一的编号。应该怎么做？很容易爆内存的，我用的hash的方式
<microcai> if_else:  git fetch is enough
<if_else> microcai: fetch 后，如何查看效果，git status 没东西，还是fetch 的只是个类似缓存的东西？谢谢
<microcai> if_else:  see git magic
<microcai> if_else:  git magic, there is zh_CN translationgs
<microcai> if_else:  git magic, there is zh_CN translations
<jlzhang> if_else: 可以看看中文教程
<jlzhang> if_else: http://progit.org/book/zh/index.html
<if_else> jlzhang: 谢谢兄台了
<MaskRay> imadper: 显然很容易爆……
<microcai> jlzhang:  ;)
<microcai> imadper:  you need more RAM
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩...确实，建立hash表都很大
<xiangfu> imadper, 每个属性？ 如果不重复就是  16*600M 个，是吗？
<imadper> microcai: 这个是作业，我可以放到4g的机器上跑，但是还要能在老师的机器上跑
<imadper> xiangfu: a|b|c  是三个属性
<imadper> xiangfu: 总共是600mb
 * microcai imadper got it
<xrfang> imadper, 需求不明，是每个属性一个ID，还是每行一个ID？
<microcai> imadper:  there is no neet to extent the RAM
<xiangfu> imadper. 一共600万行，每行16个属性，需要检查每个属性之前是否出现过 什么意思？
<eagleqing> imadper: 排序 不要记录所有  只记录前一个  如果是顺序就正常 如果乱序就不正常  不正常的就可以分配所谓的编号或者属性  然后一次性读入一定量的进行整合查找应该就不会爆内存了
<imadper> xiangfu: 每个属性一个id
<microcai> imadper:  4k ram is far more than enough
<imadper> eagleqing: 排序太慢了，要拍16次
<xiangfu> imadper 你的意思是判断一行的？是吗？
<eagleqing> imadper: 至少可实现 不然你连实现都有问题```
<xiangfu> imadper 你说的有点不太清楚。一判断一行的？还是整个文件不能有重复？
<MaskRay> imadper: 考虑 trie 吧
<metbsd> microcai, how to compile that qq2010 pidgin plugin on netbsd?
<imadper> xiangfu: 600万行里，同一列的属性编号
<imadper> eagleqing: hash也实现了，就是超慢...
<microcai> metbsd:  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<imadper> eagleqing: 换页太久...
<metbsd> microcai, please where do i get the source?
<eagleqing> eagleqing: 哦
<imadper> MaskRay: trie好实现嘛？我看着觉得挺复杂的
<xiangfu> imadper, 给几行例子
<microcai> metbsd:  libqq-pidgin.googlecode.com
<imadper> xiangfu: 等下~
<imadper> xiangfu: 我paste出来
<imadper> xiangfu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393031/
<metbsd> microcai, i've looked, they seem to be all for linux. i can't find source or netbsd binary
<MaskRay> imadper: 省空间，注意字符集要用链表
<microcai> metbsd:  compile it
<metbsd> microcai, can you help me
<microcai> metbsd:  svn co
<metbsd> microcai, which file to compile
<microcai> metbsd:  use svn to checkout sources
<imadper> MaskRay: 我用的数组
<imadper> MaskRay: 动态分配的
<imadper> MaskRay: 用连表会小？
<xiangfu> imadper 怎么判断唯一属性？
<metbsd> microcai, how to do that? is there page about this svn?
<microcai> metbsd:  chinese. I can't type in chinese does not mean I can't read chinese
<imadper> xiangfu: 就是，按列算，每个元素在同一列的元素是不是唯一的
<microcai> metbsd:  sources page
<metbsd> microcai, no, i can't type chinese, but i can READ chinese
<imadper> xiangfu: 等我给你题目要求
<MaskRay> imadper: 比如你只用小写字母，那么用数组的话每个 leaf 都要存26个链接
<microcai> imadper:  use mmap, don't use hash map, revers back to check.
<xiangfu> imadper 必须用C／C＋＋？
<microcai> imadper: map the file into memory
<imadper> microcai: 不能用stl
<imadper> xiangfu: 恩.
<imadper> mi
<microcai> imadper:  mmap ... mmap() ....
<metbsd> metbsd, i'm on netbsd now. waiting to chineselize and qq the pidgin
<microcai> imadper:  man mmap()
<imadper> microcai: 也不能用系统api
<microcai> imadper:  FUCK, no api, no programing
<MaskRay> imadper: 这个已经简单了，用 digital search tree 或 patricia's tree 更省空间，但实现就复杂了
<xrfang> patricia tree不快。
<imadper> MaskRay: 其实avl树就行...
<microcai> metbsd:  ???????
<xrfang> 要求快还是省内存？这个看上去是个折腾的东西，面试题目？
<MaskRay> xrfang: 现在要省空间……
<imadper> xiangfu: i. For each attribute A of the LINEITEM table, count the number of distinct value of A in LINEITEM-1, i.e., the cardinality of A.
<imadper> ii. For each attribute A of the LINEITEM table, map its values in LINEITEM-1 to integers between zero and the cardinality of A in LINEITEM-1.
<imadper> xrfang: 要求快，但是不能爆内存
<imadper> xrfang: 是作业，大二，数据库
<eagleqing> imadper: 应该不是所有的列吧  只是一些能够成为主键的列才设置吧？
<imadper> MaskRay: 但是，你看数据，有一些很长的数据
<imadper> eagleqing: 所有的列，因为后面还要buc
<eagleqing> imadper: 所有列 属性都必须不一样?
<imadper> MaskRay: trie速度可以嘛？
<imadper> eagleqing: 没明白...
<roylez> imadper: buc ?? blessed, unkown, cursed ???
<imadper> roylez: 算是一个cube的实现吧
<xrfang> 这题目很搞。:-)，
<imadper> xrfang: 恩，但是不做一定挂，占总分的35
<imadper> xiangfu: 对于600万的数据，建立hash的话，建立多少个桶合适？
<xiangfu> imadper, what is LINEITEM-1? what is LINEITEM?
<imadper> xiangfu: lineitem-1可以不用的，lineitem就是刚给你贴出来的数据
<xiangfu> lineitem 是一行？
<imadper> xiangfu: lineitem里面保存了600w行这样的数据
<MaskRay> imadper: 如果不用链表，用于节点的空间开销是 O(26N/log(26))
<xrfang> 这第一列貌似就是那个数字，比如第八行的3，就是3，因为在它之前，3是第三个distinct的值？？
<imadper> xiangfu: lineitem是一个文件，保存了所有的数据
<xiangfu> 。 confused ...
<xrfang> 你是在哪里念书？这个题目的英语感觉很深奥，是美国的学校？
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩。。
<imadper> xrfang: 中大...
<imadper> xrfang: 中国的大学
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MaskRay> imadper: 是不是只有小写字幕
<imadper> xiangfu: lineitem就是lineitem.tbl，里面保存了600w行http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393031/里面的数据
<vincent_wang> .
<imadper> MaskRay: 不是呀，还有数字
<MaskRay> imadper: 那么总共36种字符？
<imadper> MaskRay: 我看看有没有大写
<xiangfu> imadper 把每一例的值，换成整数，是吗？
<alpha080> 法大好还是德大好？
<MaskRay> imadper: 有大写就毫无疑问链表了……
<imadper> xiangfu: 对应一个整数
<imadper> MaskRay: 不仅有大写，还有符号
<xiangfu> 每一个唯一的值要对比一个唯一的整数，是吗？
<MaskRay> imadper: 毫无疑问链表了……
<imadper> xiangfu: 就是给个编号~
<MaskRay> imadper: 单词的长度不可怕，因为你可以不允许出现只有一个孩子的节点节点
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，可是，如果可以用stl的话，hash用了27秒，rb Tree用了60秒
<imadper> MaskRay: trie实际效果能比rb tree好吗？
<xrfang> 要节省内存，可以考虑trie的，或者一个变种，critbit tree？
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩
<MaskRay> imadper: trie 查找一个单词的操作次数不会比 hash 或 rb tree 多
<imadper> xrfang: 重点是快，但是不能爆内存...
<imadper> MaskRay: 还有句子....
<imadper> MaskRay: 如果第一个单词都一样，那是不是就会查找很久？
<imadper> xiangfu: 其实我只做task1
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，我刚想了一下，确实trie很好实现
<MaskRay> imadper: 如果把数组找下标当作一次比较，那么比较操作数不会比 rb tree 多，因为查找串的每个字符最多笔交易词
<imadper> MaskRay: 但是不是要用链表吗？
<imadper> MaskRay: 还有问题就是，如果数据是 a|b|c 编号是 1|2|3，那我还需要把这样的对应输出到一个结构体数组里面..
<imadper> MaskRay: 要是trie的话，是不是就存储了两次所有的数据？
<MaskRay> imadper: 可以用指针
<MaskRay> imadper: trie 节点储存的单词用指针
<imadper> MaskRay: 最后的节点是指针？
<xrfang> imadper, 不能爆“多少”内存？
<xrfang> 有硬指标吗？还是找台机器实际运算？
<imadper> xrfang: 最好别超过1.3g，换页太多的话变得超慢
<imadper> xrfang: 很明显，目前是我的机器，2g内存+debian+e17来测试的
<imadper> xrfang: 我现在用的hash实现，16个hash表就超大了...
<if_else> 各位兄台，git 的哪个命令可以查看某次提交修改的文件，以及修改文件详情？谢谢
<imadper> MaskRay: 我去实现下trie，有不会的再来问你~
<microcai1> microcai1:  这个是正品。
<MaskRay> imadper: 字母表太大的话考虑把 256 分成 16*16 两个字符
<calebot> imadper: 开个 swap
<imadper> calebot: 不能用系统api的
<imadper> calebot: c++的库有吗？还有，不能用stl
<calebot> imadper: 我是说内存不够先开个 swap
<MaskRay> microcai1: 赝品
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，好
<MaskRay> imadper: 求一份试题
<if_else> 各位，git log -p 可以查看修改的细节，但是如何指定某次的提交版本？谢谢
<imadper> calebot: 哦，问题就是有swap，换页超慢..
<imadper> MaskRay: 试题？我的题目要求吗？
<calebot> imadper: 要不就先拆测试文档
<MaskRay> imadper: 嗯
<calebot> imadper: 先搞个 150万笔 之类的
<imadper> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393029/
<imadper> calebot: 那就不用了，前200万行数据30秒就搞定了
<imadper> calebot: 要是总共只有200万行，我专门为这数据写的话，基本20秒之内搞定
<imadper> MaskRay: 我只做里面的task1
<MaskRay> 我把 DBGEN 看成 DEBIAN 了，还想都 debian 了为什么还用 .doc
<xiangfu> if_else, git log -p SHA1
<xiangfu> :D
<imadper> MaskRay: dbgen是用来输出那个数据的~~
<NoIE> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_7bcf09650100qsnu.html
<NoIE> 南方都市报今天披露：国务院开始禁止曝光毒食品，以确保中共九十大庆吉祥
<imadper> ...
<roylez> NoIE: 。。。。
 * imadper xiangfu MaskRay都是程序员吗？
<calebot> 大庆用餐时全部毒死
<roylez> NoIE: 汝等都是进化过的超人类
<MaskRay> 怎么看程序运行期间最大的内存占用
<NoIE> roylez: 变成郭靖？
<roylez> NoIE: 辐射游戏里面那种
<NoIE> MaskRay: 写个脚本。
<xiangfu> imadper, coder
<imadper> MaskRay: 不知道，我都直接top的
<imadper> xiangfu: 那，这种问题对你来说很轻松吧~ ：D
<MaskRay> 我目前有个用 expect + ulimit -m + binary search 的想法……
<imadper> MaskRay: ulimit？
<xiangfu> imadper, 我直接 shell 了。 awk, sort grep :)
<imadper> ，，
<MaskRay> imadper: 给个规模小点的例子？
<imadper> MaskRay: 你要数据文件？
<imadper> MaskRay: 要大约多大规模的？
<imadper> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393031/
 * imadper 刷牙去
<metbsd>  PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG: not found
<metbsd> ./configure[10331]: PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG: not found
<metbsd> ./configure[10333]: syntax error: `PURPLE,purple' unexpected
<calebot> metbsd: pkg-config
<metbsd> wo de netbsd mei you pkg-config a
<calebot> metbsd: 自己编
<calebot> metbsd: 所以说自虐嘛
<metbsd> you dao li
<metbsd> na zenm ban
<calebot> metbsd: 新的 build system 大多会用到 pkg-config 的
<calebot> metbsd: 编一个好
<MaskRay> imadper: 一共16列，每列都单独处理？
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩
<MaskRay> imadper: makefile.suite 里指定 CC = cc，然后大量编译错误
<imadper> 还要改别的，比如操作系统里要写linux
<imadper> cc不是gcc或者clang之类的，你难道用cc？
<imadper> MaskRay: 不过程序的需求改了~
<calebot> imadper: 习惯上默认是 cc
<calebot> imadper: cc / CC
<imadper> MaskRay: 刚跟做task2的人商量了下，改了下需求
<MaskRay> imadper: 程序还用 malloc.h
<imadper> MaskRay: 现在简单很多，之需要从里面选择四列元素就好
<metbsd> 回到windows了
<metbsd> netbsd好是好，就是很多工具都没有
<johann> 有没有凌阳成芯的，那个公司怎么样？
<MaskRay> imadper:  _POSIX_SOURCE 这个哪里定义的
<imadper> MaskRay: 等我看下~
<xrfang> imadper, 各位才俊在此会商我就不参合了。老朽离开学校已久，虽然仍然编程，但实用至上，对于算法没有太深入研究。我工作中做了一个hash实验，java的，发现神马trie/tree都比不上JDK的HashMap。
<MaskRay> imadper: 我暴力了：sed -i -e 's/malloc\.h/stdlib.h/' *.c
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个...好吧...
<jyfl987> trie实现上有讲究哈
<imadper> xrfang: hashMap可是O（1）的复杂度
<jska> 有用mplayer的么？
<MaskRay> 但算 hash 每个字符都要算吧，trie 一样
<xrfang> 是啊，关键我还发现，从text文本中直接装载hashmap比神码persistence方法都要快捷、简单
<bluek> 我汗。
<bluek> 发现一个问题
<imadper> MaskRay: 但是不用比较，如果trie一个句子，前面的单词分支很多的话要对比很多次
<bluek> 我先进那个英文的ubuntu，然后join ubuntu-cn进不了，提示我没这个房间，一连输了几次都不行。
<imadper> bluek: join #ubuntu-cn
<MaskRay> imadper: 不用，trie 是稳定 O(len(word))
<imadper> bluek: 你没打井号，鉴定完毕
<alpha080> /j #ubuntu-cn
<bluek> imadper,我01年就开始玩irc了，不可能犯这种低级错误
<jska> 谁知道哪个mplayer前端比较好用？
<alpha080> input this
<bluek> 也不可能不加/
<yuzh> smplayer
<alpha080> jska: smplayer
<bluek> 真的提示没这个房间
<MaskRay> 惊现老油条
<imadper> MaskRay: 哦，那就是O（1）了...
<imadper> bluek: 那你刚才不打
<imadper> bluek: 谁知道你之前打了，刚刚没打
<bluek> 我以为你们看得懂
<jska> to yuzh 我试过 smplayer的设置跟mplayer不一致
<imadper> bluek: 毛线！
<bluek> 我连/都没打
<bluek> imadper, 我再关了试试，我汗。
<MaskRay> imadper: dbgen 怎么用？生成一些小数据
<imadper> MaskRay: 等我查下说明文档~
<yuzh>  imadper,要设置什么？
<yuzh> 试试gmplayer
<imadper> yuzh: 什么？dbgen？我要查下
<jska> to yuzh 也试过，一样
<UU123> 源里的播放器为啥没有mplayer了。。。自己另外下载？
<MaskRay> imadper: 你把你目前的程序对应的输出数据也发下？
<sunningv> 西瓜
<UU123> 做用的都是totem
<yuzh> 你要设置什么选项阿？
<yuzh> 用一段习惯了就一样了
<jska> to yuzh 不知道为啥，加在config里的配置内容完全不起作用，只有命令行单独起mplayer才管用
<bluek> 我X ，现在又可以了。
<bluek> 刚刚几次死活进不来
<appleAA> 哪个高手做过中文的正则匹配啊?` //// 愁死我了快
<yuzh> 加smplayer官方源更新一下版本试试
<imadper> MaskRay: 好，稍等
<jska> to yuzh 我的mplayer和smplayer都是从源码自己编译的
<jyfl987> 额 朝鲜搞linux计算机
<jyfl987> 大家都去朝鲜混吧
<jska> 命令行的mplayer很好用，但没办法教给电脑盲的老爸，随便那个前端都TM很烂！！
<jska> 搞了几天了，换了n个前端了，一个比一个烂
<NoIE> 宁愿去古巴也不去朝鲜。
<imadper> 给个能贴图的paste
<UU123> jska: 你用的解码器是不是ffmeg啥的？
<NoIE> http://imagebin.org
<imadper> MaskRay: 编译的时候 cc=gcc
<Cherrot> 系统默认字体突然变成楷体了咋整……
<UU123> VLC的满意一些，不过播放卡卡的，用totem的时候就正常了
<imadper> MaskRay: machine=linux
<imadper> MaskRay: workload=tpch
<jska> to UU123 我不太清楚，为了硬解播放高清，要加 vaapi这个东西，我用的A卡
<palomino|working> vaapi... , jska
<imadper> MaskRay: datebase=sqlserver
<palomino|working> 我加完之后放h264是没问题了jska
<imadper> MaskRay: 就是这几个选项就行
<palomino|working> 但放xvid的不行了
<jyfl987>  lol
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 最近我在看forth 刚好发现nn上也有gforth 哈哈
<UU123> jska: 我是集显的了，高清有时候悲剧一些，不知道啥弄，有时候会造成死机
<xiangfu> jyfl987 :)
<palomino|working> 参数里不能带着-vc vaapi -va vaapi，不然xvid一播放就崩了
<happyaron> jska: smplayer 很不错
<jska> to palomino|working 我在命令行用mplayer加参数运行或写入配置文件都没问题
<xiangfu> jyfl987, tcl, guile, ...
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 要是有裸机跑的forth版本就更好了就跟苹果机那种
<jska> 只要用个前端，不过怎么设置都没用
<MaskRay> imadper: 都要大写的吧
<imadper> MaskRay: =号后面是小写
<jska> to happyaron 我从最新源码编译的smplayer，很烂
<xiangfu> jyfl987, milkymist 可以裸机跑forth.
<imadper> MaskRay: 我错了，是大写
<imadper> MaskRay: 只有gcc是小写
<happyaron> jska: 怎么个烂法？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 还没看到milkmist 是啥样 有高清图么
<imadper> MaskRay: 有没有paste能贴图的，我把截图给你
<jska> to happyaron 设置的参数完全无效，又不会起用mplayer自己的配置
<happyaron> jska: 说明你mplayer和smplayer最少有一个没编译对
<jska> to happyaron 主要是针对硬解高清的参数
<MaskRay> imadper: git@git.ubuntu.org.cn:ray.git  /.scripts/imagebin
<palomino|working> ?_? 可以吧，以前我用n卡vdpau的时候参数就是加载smplayer里的 , jska
<happyaron> jska: 对，还是你自己的问题
<jska> to happyaron 这个怎么才算编译对啊
<imadper> MaskRay: 不会用git...
 * tenzu 是来围观拜神的
<happyaron> jska: 工作正常了就编译对了，smplayer+mplayer是已知能正常工作的
<xiangfu> jyfl987: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Milkymist_One_pictures
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 花了好多钱啊。
<xiangfu> jyfl987: http://www.milkymist.org/mmone.html
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 什么？
<Evanescence> bash中，我本来有一个mplayer的程序在运行，我在脚本中又运行了一个，要怎么获得第二次运行的进程 pid 阿？写在脚本里
<jska> to happyaron 一般视频都没问题，就高清，需要加参数的时候
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 拍照啊。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 专业工作室做的。
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 5120x3413 pixels
<happyaron> jska: 废话，我都玩一遍了
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 原来是这个东西阿 这个我倒是不喜欢 虽然我喜欢盒子 但是这个性能低阿
<zhasm>    file { "puppet.sysconfig":
<imadper> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86365
<zhasm>         mode => 644, owner => root, group => root,
<zhasm>         path => "/etc/sysconfig/puppet",
<zhasm>         source => "puppet:///puppet/puppet.sysconfig",
<zhasm>     }
<happyaron> jska: nvidia显卡，能正常工作。
<MaskRay> imadper: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=ray.git&h=a00098a8f9f3c983ca4b28a63005eda163639d4f&hb=f408e17b0769a78e36070b76ec02365e735aba3d&f=.scripts/imagebin
<jyfl987> zhasm: 今天你运气好
<happyaron> 出问题了就是你自己没搞对咯
<zhasm> jyfl987: ?
<jska> to happyaron 看来A卡.............
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<naked8> ubuntu下如何干净的删除firefox
<xiangfu> naked8: apt-get purge firefox
<jyfl987> zhasm: 机器人看到一个人连发5条 会暂时禁言的 但是你发炎途中被 imadper打断了 所以没被禁言
<happyaron> naked8: 删除 xulrunner firefox
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 这个东西可以fb到电视机上么
<happyaron> xiangfu: 你和那个maintainer联系了吗？
<imadper> zhasm: 我拯救你了
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 正在做，现在还不行。 jyfl987, verlog HDL 加速。为什么你觉的性能不行？
<happyaron> xiangfu: nmu的话，最好让他sponsor你
<Evanescence> happyaron: bash中，我本来有一个mplayer的程序在运行，我在脚本中又运行了一个，要怎么获得第二次运行的进程 pid 阿？写在脚本里
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 我要的是现代性能的
<xiangfu> happyaron, 好的。谢谢
<naked8> 为什么我的firefox只英文的
<imadper> jyfl987: 你跑哪儿去了，这两天我一直问东西，都不见你来帮我~
<happyaron> Evanescence: 好像是 $? 吧
<Guest65676> hai
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 用途不一样。这个主要，视频合成。
<Evanescence> happyaron: 要怎么写？比如 mplayer music.mp3 | pgrep $?   ?
<MaskRay> imadper: 生成什么了？
<happyaron> Evanescence: 记不清了，看看呢。
<imadper> MaskRay: 生成一个tbl文件
<imadper> MaskRay: 先说下需求吧，需求改了
<happyaron> Evanescence: $? 应该是上一个后台程序的pid
<jyfl987> imadper: 天天都在
<zhasm> 这样呀
<Evanescence> happyaron: 那$! 呢？
<zhasm> 谢谢 jyfl987 imadper
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 额 我就想要个盒子 里头是linux 最好是异构cpu 可以输出到电视 性能要强大点
<happyaron> Evanescence: 可能是我记错了，man bash 里有
<naked8> 我的火狐界面是英文的  怎么弄成中文？
<jyfl987> 整个a9 mips什么都可以
<zhasm> 我们自己的irc 服务器里没这限制；我自己贴错地儿了。谢谢各位
<Cherrot> naked8: 下个语言包
<xiangfu> jyfl987, milkymist 可以运行linux. 不过要输出到电视，要写verlog hdl 代码。
<imadper> 我现在之需要算出每一列属性总共有多少个不同的， MaskRay
<naked8> Cherrot: 哪个语言包
<MaskRay> imadper: 快到 deadline 了？
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，周一
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 嘿嘿 功能用途不一样拉
<jyfl987> xiangfu: nn增强下倒是好玩 mm还是君正的cpu么
<xiangfu> jyfl987, just let you know. FYI :)
<Cherrot> 我的个别程序界面字体变成了楷体，请问又遇到过得么？
<Cherrot> 比如新立得和注销窗口……
<xiangfu> jyfl987, Milkymist, FPGA, no cpu.
<Cherrot> naked8: 火狐的附件组件里有个language的选项
<happyaron> Cherrot: 装microhei，把楷体卸载，肯定能正常，哇哈哈
<naked8> Cherrot: 下什么语言包
<imadper> MaskRay: 不用保存所有的数据了，之学要选择其中的四列来保存数据和编号，其它的只需要算出一共有多少个不同的值就好~
<Cherrot> naked8: 中文语言包啊……
<Cherrot> happyaron: 额……只好试试了……
<naked8> Cherrot: 我系统已经是中文了
<MaskRay> imadper: 听不懂
<Cherrot> naked8: 火狐的……
<imadper> naked8: 你去新历德所搜firefox zh-cn
<naked8> imadper: 哦
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 原来如此 intel不是准备给atom 上fpga么 额
<imadper> MaskRay: 就是，要算每一列的属性有多少种不同的
<xiangfu> Evanescence, $!
<Evanescence> happyaron: 我用 $! 测试了，用echo显示，没有数字pid显示
<naked8> imadper: 没有
<imadper> MaskRay: 还要挑选其中的四列数据来保存，其它的不用保存了
<happyaron> Evanescence: mplayer &
<happyaron> Evanescence: 然后再 echo $!
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 这个要怎么写入script呢？ 比如我在脚本中一句是 mplayer music.mp3 , 我要怎么抓取它的进程号 pid？
<Evanescence> happyaron: 我试试
<imadper> Evanescence: pgrep mplayer 也可以
<xiangfu> Evanescence, mplayer mp3 & echo $!
<xiangfu> imadper, 有很多mplayer :)
<jyfl987> 中国版那个开发有人负责么
<imadper> xiangfu: .。.。.。
<jyfl987> 软件名单什么的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 现在外国佬在解决其他方面的技术问题
<happyaron> jyfl987: 其他的找 freeflyi1g
<imadper> MaskRay: 如果我不需要保存数据，怎么判断新的数据是不是在之前已经存在过了？
<calebot> happyaron: 念书不专心！（指）
<jyfl987> happyaron: 让外国佬搞中国版 这怎么搞得好 真是官僚作风
<happyaron> calebot: 呃，好的，我撤。
<jyfl987> 这就好比让个男的去研究做护垫 额
<Evanescence> xiangfu: happyaron 搞定了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 是去修bug，不是研究用户习惯
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那谁负责研究用户习惯？
<jyfl987> 有讨论的地方不 happyaron
<happyaron> jyfl987: 很久没去了解，暂时不清楚，下个月。
<MaskRay> imadper: 按第一个字符分成若干类
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那你考好再说了
<zhasm> jyfl987: 你是这里的管理员?
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，然后呢？你的意思是，仍然要用trie？但是trie需要在某个地方保存数据吧？
<jska> to jyfl987 卫生巾本来就是男人发明的
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa_: 用chatzilla 还是不错的。
<jyfl987> jska: 但研究改进肯定不是男人
<calebot> 男的研究女性内衣++
<jyfl987> jska: 这就好比ubuntu是老外做出来的 但是你要搞中国版还是得请中国人
<imadper> jyfl987: ylmf...
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<jyfl987> imadper: 不要怕 我是支持ylmf的
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<UU123> :-O tjjtds  好熟悉的词语
<MaskRay> imadper: 不需要 trie 了
<jska> to jyfl987 这个类比不一样，估计研究卫生巾的男雇员工作时会有快感
<xiangfu> jyfl987: 中国版有什么特殊要求？
<calebot> 网银+qq
<Cherrot> 额……我把楷体从~/.fonts里删除了  重启开新立得竟然还是楷体的界面！Why?
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，但是，如果我不保存数据，怎么知道以前这个属性的这个值有没有出现过？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 要用户习惯的问题阿 我让我同事装了ubuntu以后 他觉得都不错 就是这个软件少一点 那个软件觉得又少一点功能什么的
<Evanescence> bash中在函数function里的变量可以在函数外引用吗？ 如果不行是用什么来使他编程全局变量的？ 比如我在函数里有一个 play() { ... mpid=$! ... } 让这个mpid在函数外引用。要怎么做？
<imadper> Cherrot: 重启，是不是字体缓存？
<Cherrot> imadper: 重启过了啊……
<MaskRay> imadper: 类似于 quicksort 的 partition，只是现在按照不同字符分成若干类
<xiangfu> Evanescence 写到外面就可以了。
<WhiteMoon> 有谁还像我一样停留在8.04的。
<xiangfu> Evanescence :)
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个不是很能理解
<calebot> WhiteMoon: 8.04 end of support 了
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 写到外面不就$! 不再是那个mplayer的pid了吗？
<calebot> WhiteMoon: chromium 13 都不支持 8.04 了
<jska> 感觉linux还是纯字符终端下稳定
<jyfl987> 我是1004
<calebot> WhiteMoon: 快升级到下一个 LTS 吧
<xiangfu> Evanescence MPID="0"
<MaskRay> imadper: 第一列是行号？
<imadper> MaskRay: 你的意思是，分治法，把所有的数据分成很多分？
<xiangfu> Evanescence play() {... MPID="$!" }
<imadper> MaskRay: 不是，也是数据
<xiangfu> Evanescence echo ${MPID}
<calebot> jska: gnome / kde 不稳定，其它 X env 还是很稳的
<Lemontreee> 怎么翻墙。。。？
 * calebot X 没当过
<MaskRay> imadper: 对
<jyfl987> mplayer有没有什么包装是可以开个窗口让用户选择下载字幕什么的
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 明白
<Cherrot> imadper: 请问怎么清除字体缓存？
<WhiteMoon> calebot: 机器太差，跑不动，而且有坏道，怕是重新装就会彻底嗝屁了。
<MaskRay> imadper: 构建 trie 是为了在线赋予编号。而我们现在只需要离线算法
<jska> to calebot 底层X可以但x应用就不一定了，经常还得alt+ctrl+Fn 再找进程kill
<imadper> MaskRay: 但是当我插入第100w个值的时候，还是不能察看之前是否这个值出现过
<imadper> Cherrot: 我不知道了，要是重启还这样就不是这个的问题
<calebot> jska: 用啥 distro?
<imadper> MaskRay: 我需要给挑选四列属性去编号，并且保留数据，其它的不用而已
<MaskRay> imadper: 我还是没理解你的需求
<jska> to calebot 我用mplayer就死过几次，还是从源码编译的
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩，先说需求~
<calebot> jska: 编译选项的问题吧
<imadper> MaskRay: 一共有16列属性，我需要对每一列属性求出这一列里面总共出现了多少个不同的值
<imadper> MaskRay: 这个没问题吧？
<jska> to calebot 好象和播放的文件有关系
<jska> to calebot 大多数文件都没问题
<imadper> MaskRay: 然后要做的就是挑选出其中的四个属性，对起进行编号，其实我觉得这两步可以一起做
<Lemontreee> 。。。谁能教教我翻墙？
<calebot> Lemontreee: 找一面墙，买个梯子搭上去
<imadper> Lemontreee: 国内也有黄网，不一定要翻墙
<jska> 现在的ubuntu半年一版本，感觉光注重新功能和界面，稳定性放次要了
<Lemontreee> 怎么一搜翻墙网页全部打不开。。。
<UU123> 系统崩溃的因素，很大一部分就是播放器方面
<Lemontreee> 我想上facebook, youtube看看
<UU123> 为些我的一个硬盘废了
<happyaron> 想要翻墙，则告诉不许，臣之进退，实为狼狈。
<jska> to UU123 估计是解码器的bug
<Lemontreee> 一搜代理全打不开，好不容易找了一些代理，加了以后，还是打不开这些外国网站
<UU123> BIOS能认，但无法检测到
<Evanescence> kill的-s选项后一般跟哪个信号来停止或退出进程的？
<UU123> jska: 解码器是源里的，是什么ffmeg啥的
<MaskRay> imadper: 怎么编号？
<imadper> MaskRay: 从1如果这个值之前没有出现过，就给
<Lemontreee> 在forum.ubuntu里面也是，关于翻墙的全打不开，只知道要出门就得翻墙，谁能教教我怎么做啊。。。
<imadper> MaskRay: 错了
<jska> to UU123 mplayer是不都集成到一快了？
<imadper> MaskRay: 从1开始，如果这个值之前没有出现过，那就给个新的编号，如果出现过，就给之前出现过的值的那个编号
<imadper> Lemontreee: 等下
<Lemontreee> 哈，谢谢啊
<jska> to UU123  反正编译了mplayer不用装啥w32codes 之类的，就大多视频格式都支持
<happyaron> w32都抛弃两三年了
<UU123> jska: 没有装mplayer，我家没网，只能去掉硬盘挂别的有网络的电脑上安装呃
<imadper> Lemontreee: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395977/
<^k^> 新⇨ 深度PK版 • Mandriva Linux 试用日记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333045 闲来无事折腾不同的发行版 首先寻找合适的发行版，看了这哥们儿的帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=179012 决定试用MANDRIVA。在官网上下载，然后虚拟机试用。 安装的时候竟然地区跟语言选择里竟然没有中文，于是GOOGLE之 教程如下： 此过程 ...
<edison0354> jska: x86_64的直接不支持w32codecs
<Lemontreee> 看看，谢谢先
<jska> to UU123 我也没网，无线wifi蹭的.....
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你继续+U
<UU123> jska: 卡王的表示，密码不会破了
<blueghost> google code 也被屏蔽了吗
<MaskRay> imadper: 每一列分别统计不同关键字个数，但是其中四列还要额外给出一种编号的方式，但列之间是独立的？
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 google code 是否可以上去
<UU123> jska: 我用的是源里的解码器ffmeg,神马的
<happyaron> edison0354: 在吃饭，然后出来扯一会儿
<jska> to UU123 wep的问题不大，aricrack就几步，信号强度是关键
<imadper> MaskRay: 不是呀，那四个元素储存的时候，列要跟以前的一样的
<blueghost> http://code.google.com/intl/zh-CN/ 可以上吗
<jska> to UU123 你放高清么？
<imadper> MaskRay: 我的意思是，保存之前的列关系，就是原来那四个元素在一列，保存的时候也要在一列
<happyaron> wpa2 + 不广播ssid 路过
<UU123> jska: 主要的是卡王在U下老是不稳定，动不动就掉线，也不知道装什么驱动，原装的驱动装不好
<edison0354> happyaron: 还要+PSK
<UU123> jska: 高清不敢放了，怕又要废了一个硬盘
<jska> to happyaron 你狠
<MaskRay> imadper: 放弃……不理解
<imadper> MaskRay: 算了~谢了~~
<iGoogle> happyaron: 只限制mac就够吧。
<imadper> MaskRay: 呵呵，耽误你这么久~
<blueghost> happyaron:) 终于见到你了, inkscape 有个 主菜单名 翻译不对, path 翻译成 "粘贴" 了. 我已向 ubuntu 提交 bug 了
<jska> 破解纯粹是玩硬件！
<blueghost> ubuntu 的 inkscape. 大便的不知道
<edison0354> iGoogle: ifconfig wlan0 hw ether然后就改了MAC了……
<iGoogle> edison0354: 冲突嘛。一看就知道
<UU123> happyaron: 懂inkscape??????
<UU123> path翻译成粘贴是常见的呃，，，，，，我也好奇为啥翻译这个
 * imadper 先去吃饭~
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, google code 干嘛也屏蔽了. 谁放反党的东西上去了
<jska> to UU123 不放高清那各个播放器也都差不多
<imadper> blueghost: gae
<imadper> blueghost: 很多人用gae翻墙
<jska> to blueghost 你不知道google code能翻墙？
<hata> blueghost←␣←; 是翻墙软件的code吧亲
<imadper> blueghost: 所以顺便就给屏蔽了
<iGoogle> UU123: 主菜单那。的确
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。加了
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<happyaron> jska: 还限制mac了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 对
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bb2f2e9tw1dhkgkf75jpj.jpg
<blueghost> imadper:) 我的项目要用到 gdata 呢, 屏蔽了, 我还弄毛
<happyaron> blueghost: 哦，等下个月我看
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你很歹毒嘛。 lol
<happyaron> UU123: 不懂
<roylez> happyaron: harpy
<happyaron> iGoogle: lol
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<jska> to happyaron mac也能模拟
<blueghost> happyaron:) 好的, 不过那个 翻译好久了. 9.xx版本的inkscape 就那样了. 我忍了俩年
<iGoogle> roylez: 没兴趣看这类
<happyaron> jska: 是，但是你知道我的mac是啥么。
<happyaron> blueghost: 你把bug地址发我邮箱，happyaron.xu@ gmail
<jska> to happyaron kisnet搜啊
<edison0354> happyaron: airodump能扫出来的……
<iGoogle> blueghost: 用熟悉了，谁看菜单
<happyaron> jska: edison0354 我无线网都用手工设置的假mac
<happyaron> jska: edison0354 啥时候开心就改 lol
<jska> 应该是kismet
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<jska> to happyaron crack了你的路由，除非你拔电
<happyaron> jska: 你咋crack上去是关键
<alpha080> 20位密码的wpa2psk要破解很久吧。。。
<edison0354> alpha080: 是破不出来吧……
<jska> to  happyaron 对，所以这是玩硬件，拼设备
<happyaron> jska: 拼啥设备？
<edison0354> happyaron: 他说crack密码
<jska> to happyaron 用GPU，用联网分布式运算等
<happyaron> edison0354: 刷ddwrt然后跑fail2ban
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道啥
<happyaron> jska: 这个办法太低级了，人家给你限制认证次数你就傻眼了
<happyaron> jska: 6次认证错误ban你10分钟，你要破解到啥时候？
<happyaron> 量子计算机也没用啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ^^^^^^^^6
<jska> to happyaron 你搞错了吧，得到你握手抱就不会联你了，开始运算密码，成功了才认证
<happyaron> jska: 这样也是可以检测到的
<happyaron> jska: 握手之后时限内不能继续认证，算认证失败的
<happyaron> jska: 你看看 *nix 的认证管理，都是这样的策略
<iGoogle> happyaron: 关闭无线，最好。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 呃
<happyaron> iGoogle: 那自己就不方便了
<edison0354> happyaron: 你咋半天也没把省略号打出来……
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊？
<blueghost> happyaron:) http://imagebin.org/155364 <== 这个, 我已经提交 bug 到ppa 了
<happyaron> edison0354: 我是让你看上面那两行字
<happyaron> blueghost: 提交bug到ppa是啥意思
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu-bug 命令 提交那地方
<blueghost> happyaron:) 和我打包同一个网站.
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你有兄弟来了 Lemontreee
<happyaron> iGoogle: 传说中QSS挺好用，但是没有支持QSS的终端设备，表示无法试用。
<happyaron> blueghost: 哦，
<lemonhall> Lemontreee: .........
<lemonhall> Lemontreee: 柠檬树好
<Lemontreee> 。。。
<blueghost> ubuntu-bug 提交, 引导我到那网站提交的
<Lemontreee> What's up?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你哥来了???
<lemonhall> happyaron: 路由器支持，然后网卡买个TPLINK的网卡就好。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我只设置mac白名单。附件反正没啥搞这的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你为啥觉得是我哥？
<UU123> 希望GIMP能多加一个功能，就完美了，PS中的查找边缘
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我tp link的路由器，木有单独买网卡的钱
<lemonhall> blueghost: 说不定是我弟，或者我妹，搞不好是我姐。。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 呵呵
<Lemontreee> ...
<lemonhall> happyaron: 80块钱都没有？
<lemonhall> Lemontreee: 你多大？
<blueghost> 柠檬树 不是比柠檬屋大吗
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我路由器才88块
<lemonhall> happyaron: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 工作之后你会发觉。。当年真穷
<happyaron> lemonhall: 嗯，穷啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他都千年树精了.
<UU123> 大家装的大都是64位的么
<happyaron> lemonhall: cfy 这败家折腾鬼，打折后500块的路由器。伤不起啊。
<lemonhall> Lemontreee: 多大啊多大~~
<lemonhall> Lemontreee: 是男是女？
<edison0354> happyaron: 500块……
<happyaron> edison0354: 原价1k零好几百
<happyaron> edison0354: 中小企业级
<happyaron> edison0354: 他花500买了一个放宿舍用了。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……真有钱……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没啥意思，无非是路由器多了一些其实可有可无的功能
<happyaron> edison0354: 确实啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 那能连多少client啊……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 能交叉编译学校的客户端是王道
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知，估计够他们宿舍楼用了吧。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……宿舍这些垃圾东西，连多了就卡……
<happyaron> edison0354: 人家路由器是中小企业级的
<happyaron> edison0354: 同时有几十人连应该不是啥问题吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这88的似乎同时都能连十几个
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩，估计
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你们公司的路由是多少钱的？
<eagleqing> 电信太监了  大型企业级的都等于0
<eagleqing> ^_^
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我们这，室外还有高开区免费的AP。你说防啥嘛。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 问题是我这没有免费的
<iGoogle> 突然想起，是不是可以放大室外的信号，省得我办dsl了。 :D
<happyaron> iGoogle: 买蹭网卡？
<iGoogle> 可以试试。
<UU123> 可以
 * edison0354 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/firefox-nvidia-3d-html5-video.html Google的胜利……
<UU123> 有个网友，用锅放在楼顶上
<edison0354> UU123: ……
<iGoogle> 电视的锅，可以不。 lol 我有这
<UU123> 所有设备，500块搞定，信号上大把上大把的
<UU123> 乖乖的，附近全搜遍了
<UU123> 整楼的
<edison0354> UU123: 电费贵还是网费贵？
<UU123> 网费费。。。
<blueghost> 柠檬树
<happyaron> UU123: 找人查他
<happyaron> UU123: 那么大信号对你们身体有影响的
<blueghost> 柠檬树
<blueghost> 柠檬树
<iGoogle> 那也不大吧。
<iGoogle> 别人住电视台的，岂不是都要跳楼了
<UU123> happyaron: 是卫星的那种锅
<happyaron> UU123: 那辐射也想当大呀
<iGoogle> 我有卫星的那
<edison0354> happyaron: 锅只负责接收放大，没有发送吧？
<hata> 免费电视啊亲
<happyaron> iGoogle: 问题是，电视台设备一般合格，自己买的不好说了
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，也是，不知道了，高考不考这个。
<UU123> happyaron: 这个已经声明了，没事的，也不知道怎么做的
<edison0354> hata: 现在卫星电视不都是加密的？
<iGoogle> edison0354: 94
<iGoogle> 单向了
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 不是，我们院校有个老师也搞了一个
<edison0354> lemonUncle: ……
<lemonUncle> lemonhall Lemontreee lemonUncle 柠檬一家亲
<edison0354> lemonhall: Lemontreee: lemonUncle: 你们开晚会去吧……
<Lemontreee> 。。。
<Lemontreee> 大哥，我是男的唉
<lemonUncle> 小弟， 我也是男的
<lemonUncle> lemonhall <== 他是女的
<Lemontreee> 哦？？？
<lemonUncle> lemonhall:) 闺女
<Lemontreee> 嘎嘎。。。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: mm
<happyaron> lol
<lemonUncle> 今天这里好酸
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hata> 囧，频道会发飙吗
<edison03541> hata: 不会的，以前还有过Edison大家族呢……
<hata> 叫Edison的都不是好人啊亲
<edison03541> hata: ……
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> edison03541: 还是 i系列的多
<happyaron> edison03541: iGoogle iFvwm 之流
<edison03541> happyaron: i系列都是一个人啊
<happyaron> edison03541: 不是啦，还有很多人跟进的
<jyfl987> isuck
<iEdisonLemon> edison0354:) 全系列了
<happyaron> ..............................
<iGoogle> lemon tree?
<edison03541> iGoogle: 那歌挺好听的
<iEdisonLemon> 0354有什么特别意义吗
<edison0354> iEdisonLemon: 山西省晋中市电话区号
<iEdisonLemon> edison0354:) 该叫 5354 吾三吾四
<hata> 3月54号生日
<lemonhall> edison0354: 家用路由。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 公司小不需要好陆游
<iGoogle> edison0354: 是啊
<edison0354> ianp: idea314 iEdisonLemon if_else iGoogle imadper Inode_LF itsucks
<lemonhall> iEdisonLemon: .....................
<iEdisonLemon> lemonhall:) 怎么
<lemonhall> 2003年5月4号？
<iEdisonLemon> 我现在倒不知道该怎么用oauth登录了。 已经有 accesstoken了
 * iLemonEdison 哦耶
<Lemontreee> lemonhall真的是俺妹？
<iEdisonLemon> Lemontreee:) 是的， 不用怀疑， 就是你失散多年的 妹
<lemon> 我真长在 Lemontreee 上？
<happyaron> 哈哈，好久没替人了，一会儿看看把变身的都踢了。
<lemonhall> ............................................
<iEdisonLemon> ..................................
<UU123> 我变奥特曼也T不？
<UU123> ：D
<lemonhall> MaskRay....ä½  lemon
 * mayli 俺妹不能这么可爱
<blueLemon> 好了
<lemonhall> .....................
<blueLemon> .........
<lemonhall> 今天是柠檬节？
<lemonGhost> 该死， 蓝柠檬 被人注册了
<lemon> 这个名字好，camelCase
<hata> 你看，发飙了
<UU123> 那红柠檬
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 话说我在用这个蛋疼扩展 https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ojmmnceaidnmminjjffpndcbdibelgam
<hata> 我用firefox我自豪
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: connection time out
<iLemonEdison> hata: 自豪毛
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 你那边连这都墙？
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: 早就这样了
<hata> iLemonEdison←␣←; 装个stylish不就搞定了，还要这蛋疼的插件
<lemonhall> ..............
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 汗！
<lemonGhost> 问个 http 的问题
<iLemonEdison> hata: 不会写stylish脚本
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 尼玛啊。。。找你找了半天
<hata> iLemonEdison←␣←; usersytle.org
<lemonGhost> lemonhall:) 他芭 找你算帐
<lemonGhost> 问个 http 的问题
<hata> usersytles.org
<iLemonEdison> hata: 懒得找……
<hata> iLemonEdison←␣←; chrome的插件基本都不审核的，遇到内涵插件你就等着自豪吧
<iLemonEdison> hata: http://userscripts.org/ 这里面的东西也很好的，而且是浏览器原生……
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 这个插件怎么了》？
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 为何会要求完全访问？
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 是不是间谍类的啊
<hata> iLemonEdison←␣←; 姊妹网站
<happyaron> 辅助浏览器chromium无插件的路过。
<lainme> 怎么这么多lemon
<happyaron> 主浏览器firefox nightly只有adblock plus的路过。
<happyaron> lainme: 今天lemon开会了。。。
<iLemonEdison> lainme: MM好！
<lemonGhost> http://code.bulix.org/gevmcc-79933 <== 谁帮我看看这个问题
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 你咋用浏览器啊……
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: autopager都没？
<lainme> iLemonEdison: edison...
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 还有邮件提醒神马的
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: Firefox Nightly
<lemonGhost> lainme:) 来么？？ 来
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: 都不用
<lemonGhost> http://code.bulix.org/gevmcc-79933 <== 谁帮我看看这个问题
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: 那些都是浮云，gmail页面常开不关
<lemonGhost> http://code.bulix.org/gevmcc-79933 <== 谁帮我看看这个问题
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 汗！
<wujie> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: 关了就不看邮件了，现在就是这样
<lemonGhost> http://code.bulix.org/gevmcc-79933 <== 谁帮我看看这个问题
<mayli> lemonGhost: 应该是可以的
<lemonhall> lainme: MM好，今天是世界柠檬日
<lemonGhost> mayli:) 谢谢
<lemonGhost> mayli:) 美丽？？？？？
<lemonGhost> 美丽好
<lemonhall> lemonGhost: 那是mali，是超级玛丽。。。。maya她叔
<lemonGhost> lemonhall:) 你 见到 女的 就硬啊。 还真改不了啊。
<lemonGhost> ......
<soooga> join #mysql
<lemonGhost> mayli:) 你是美丽姐姐吗
<iLemonEdison> happyaron: 话说你淫淫网改造神马的扩展也不装？
<winterli> 怎么把gnome的启动器完全删除，想单独用用dock
<wujie> 问下额，11.04好搓鹅
<happyaron> iLemonEdison: 唯一的改造是没有广告了
<lemonMayliGhost> mayli:) http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&biw=1280&bih=875&q=mayli&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi 哪个是你
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 什么启动器
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 用 e17
<winterli> 工具条？
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 非常漂亮
<winterli> 下面的那个启动器的条。。
<winterli> E17是dock？
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) wm
<winterli> 我现在用的cairo-dock。。
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 一个字 e17 妖艳
<winterli> 系统还有一个，现在放到右边去了。想把那个也删了
<winterli> 搜索搜索。呵呵
<knownbad> 原来是你
<UU123> 想问大家弱智的问题，大家都在用64位的linux么
<winterli> 系统那个 那个 怎么关闭呢？
<wujie> 64位 用不起Air
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) e17 也有 dock module。 不过要编译
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 别用 gnome 拉， 改 e17
<winterli> 晕。。。
<lemonMayliGhost> knownbad:) 唱歌吗
<UU123> 10.10的呢
<wujie> e17是什么？？？
<lemonhall> http://www.aosabook.org/en/
<winterli> e17来代替gnome呀。。
<winterli> 那我基本上搞不定。。机器性能估计也不行
<UU123> 不明E17是何物，米听过
<lemonhall> lemonMayliGhost: http://www.aosabook.org/en/
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.aosabook.org/en/
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 对啊
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) e17 的要求不高啊
<iGoogle> #            DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
<iGoogle> #                    Version 2, December 2004
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<winterli> 那不玩了，别把系统彻底玩崩了
<wujie> E17好吃么
<palomino|working> ....
<UU123> 好玩么
<winterli> 叫高压马，他马上就出来了
<winterli> 哦，破马也可以呀
<lemonMayliGhost> knownbad:) 梁咏琪 的 原来是你， 还是 高娅媛 的
<UU123> 破马？
<wujie> gnome好啊
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 可以
<lemonMayliGhost> wujie:) 不好
<lemonMayliGhost> wujie:) e17 好。 妖艳
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: .........
<winterli> lemonMayliGhost: 给个连接呀，我去看看什么样子
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 把名字换回去吧
<wujie> 为什么？？
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 就搜索 e17 就找到了啊
<knownbad> lemonMayliGhost: 不认识
<UU123> 我去搜了一下
<UU123> 果然妖艳
<ofan> lemonMayliGhost: 额
<ofan> lemonhall: 额
<UU123> E17怎么安装的？
<UU123> 源里装还是另外装？
<ofan> lemonhall: 有人冒充你
<wujie> e17是什么鹅？
<lemonhall> ofan: lemonMayliGhost iLemonEdison Lemontreee lemon
<winterli> 貌似好早就有人推荐E17了
<ofan> lemonhall: 都是你?
<UU123> 类似KDE gnome的呃
<lubcat> 大三八
<UU123> 另外的一种选择
<lemonhall> ofan: blueghost Edison0354 lemontree MasyMay
<ofan> .........
<ofan> lemonhall: 都跟你姓了...
<winterli> 没有勇气去玩。
<iLemonEdison> lemon：你也换了啊……
<wujie> E17好圆阿
<lemonMayliGhost> e17 和 永远的毁灭伯爵 有得一拼
<lemonMayliGhost> 两者都开发超长时间的
<lemonhall> ofan: http://www.aosabook.org/en/ 这书真不错，值得一看。。。讲架构。。。谈思想
<winterli> 有06年就开始推荐的
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩 不错,收藏了
<winterli> 时间真够长的，好像以前也有人对我说过这个
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 out useless ？
<jyfl987> 百度有主动提交数据的接口不
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 是啊， 非常好看呢， 现在很稳定了。 装个吧。 别让我那么孤单好吗
<winterli> 不装。。。
<winterli> 嘿嘿
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 有中文版么
<winterli> lemonMayliGhost: 先说说那个启动器的条怎么关闭行不？
<lemon> iLemonEdison: 我是前缀……
<winterli> ubuntu的gnome2不是上下各一个吗，上面的那个让我给搞没有了，现在下面这个好像删不了
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 不知道， 我以很久没用 gnome 了
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 貌似，必需得有一个。 或者你去 gconf-edit 看看
<winterli> 哦，但有些图片里面也是一个没有呀。。
<iLemonEdison> lemonfan: ……
<lemonfan> iLemonEdison: hi..
<lemonMayliGhost> winterli:) 隐藏了吧
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 英文版貌似才刚出啊，我刚下载了EPUB版本的收藏了。。。
<iLemonEdison> calebot: jyfl987: Kandu: lainme: MeaCulpa_: NoIE: palomino|working: 大家都来改名吧～
<palomino|working> O_o
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: .........
<lainme> 不改……
<lemonhall> lemonfan: .......
<lemonfan> lemonhall: 你用什么看的epub
<lemonhall> 我今天被坑爹了
<iLemonEdison> lainme: 额，MM傲娇了……
<lemonhall> lemonfan: calibre
<iLemonEdison> super_NoIE: 改错了……
<lemonpalomino> hi all
<lemonfan> lemonhall: 大不大?
<lemonhall> lemonpalomino: .....
<super_NoIE> iLemonEdison: 怎么改？
<winterli> 现在就是隐藏的
<^k^> lemonpalomino, 好  ㍥ 
<lemonha11> lemonhall:) hi
<iLemonEdison> super_NoIE: 改成柠檬相关的……
<lemonhall> lemonfan: Ubuntu下的软件，对qt4有需求，我下了39MB的东西
<super_NoIE> iLemonEdison: 谁是柠檬？
<pomhg> 怎么都是lemon*...
<lemonhall> lemonha11: ......................................................................
<lemonha11> super_NoIE:) 我是
<lemonfan> lemonhall: 我说epub版本
<edison035> iLemonEdison: hi
<iLemonEdison> super_NoIE: lemonhall，这个是原版，其他都是fake的
<iLemonEdison> edison035: 好！
<lemonhall> lemonfan: 8.1MB
<lemonfan> lemonhall: 全是字? 不会这么大吧
<iLemonEdison> lemonoie: 你整合的真好……
<jska> 吃饱回来了，歇会儿碎叫
<lemonhall> lemonfan: http://media.dropdo.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2Wo/Architecture%20of%20Open%20Source%20Applications.epub
<lemonha11> lemonoie:) 对， 他们都是假的， 我才是真的
<lemonhall> jyfl987: http://media.dropdo.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2Wo/Architecture%20of%20Open%20Source%20Applications.epub
<lemonhall> lemonfan: 明显有图啊
<lemonfan> lemonhall: 你买的aws?
<lemonhall> edison035: ............
<lemonhall> lemonfan: 没买，年初有冲动买。。。冲动是魔鬼
<lemonhall> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<lemonha11> lemonfan:) 冲动让人堕落
 * lemonhall 今天被你们搞死了！！！
 * lemonha11 今天被你们搞翻了
<lemonhall> 满屏的lemon...
<edison035> iLemonEdison: 你要被ghost了……等我考试回来再改名
<iLemonEdison> edison035: MM考啥试？
<lemonhall> edison035: 研究僧MM。。。没想到还这么有童心
 * MeaCulpa_ 买的悍马到货了
<edison035> iLemonEdison: CFD期末考试
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 啥悍马？
<lemonha11> 又来一个
<edison035> lemonhall: ……
<iLemonEdison> edison035: 啥是CFD？
<MeaCulpa_> iLemonEdison: Hummer, 车啊
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 额，真车啊，有钱人！
<edison035> iLemonEdison: 计算流体力学
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我要中文的 你丫几个账户阿 nnd
<jyfl987> tab hack好讨厌
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 前几天在学校见过一辆
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 几十W?
<lemonha11> jyfl987:) 他们都是假的
<MeaCulpa_> iLemonEdison: 700块不到
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 玩具？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 你买了一辆悍马？
<MeaCulpa_> iLemonEdison: 我儿子的座驾
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: ……
<MeaCulpa_> Logo曰：“HANMA”
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: ..............
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 自行车？
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 是谁弄的
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 什么谁弄得？
<lemonha11> "22年前" 是敏感词了
 * lemonhall 我被你们弄疯了。。。快该回去！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 电动车...
<lemonhall> lemonhal1 ...................
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我说是哪个该死的人冒充你
 * jyfl987 tab hack 垛手
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 别期待有中文的了，技术书，好的都是英文的
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 也是 最近科幻我都可以看点英文了
<MeaCulpa_> 学英文，看LOTR
<lemonoie> 什么是 LOTR ？
<MeaCulpa_> 或者看Song of Ice and Fire也不错，最近正好有美剧
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: Lord of the Rings
<MeaCulpa_> 语言学家写的小说
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 不是吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 那学的岂非古英语了？
<jska> 有用SSD的哥们么？ 装U需要啥特殊设置么？
<MeaCulpa_> 语言学家写的小说, LOTR每本都有阶梯递进，词汇简单，行文优美
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 看完4本了。。觉得还行把
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不是古英语啊，古英语去看Beowulf
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 真得和名字一样，杀与操之歌
<_22yearsAgo> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5e9f35ea01017ixa.html
<_22yearsAgo> 22年前 说房价高， 说到现在
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 指环王的背景难道不是古代？
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: yeah, 小说么，自然要有一点成人元素
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 平行世界，无所谓了
<_22yearsAgo> 还得再说 22年？
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 扯，剧集比小说还成人。。。
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 少数还说的过去的奇幻小说嘛
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 看完之后明白了，那时候生女儿就是用来给男人操的，然后结盟，生儿子，可以扶植成领主，或者拿去当人质。。。儿子和女儿也是权利斗争的工具之一
<_22yearsAgo> 怎么22年前，还不是敏感词啊。 那帮gfw的， 玩忽职守啊
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 冰与火之歌主题比LOTR实在阴暗得太多了
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> LOTR有点童话=>小说递进的意思，所以我说适合学习英语
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa_: 斯巴达克斯
<MeaCulpa_> 初中生从Hobbit开始看
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa_: Blood and sand
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 那是三级片...太假
<iLemonEdison> MeaCulpa_: 你儿子多大？
<_22yearsAgo> 什么是 hobbit
<MeaCulpa_> iLemonEdison: 2岁不到
<MeaCulpa_> _22yearsAgo: Hobbit...一种矮小的hummanoid, 穴居，脚上有毛，喜欢吃吃喝喝
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: ....................................
<_22yearsAgo> lemonhall:) 你找到你的工具了吗
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 2岁不到你给他买什么电动车啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> _22yearsAgo: Hobbit对于日常生活充满热爱，以至于邪恶的权力/财富欲望很难控制他们，所以Gandalf选择他们完成任务
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 可以遥控
<MeaCulpa_> _22yearsAgo: 说白了就是胸无大志好维稳
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 难得的容易被幸福的族群
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 对，干大事，就靠着累人
<MeaCulpa_> lemonhall: 对，干大事，就靠这群
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa_: 人类是最苦逼的，精灵则是最高傲的，兽人是最实在的
<_22yearsAgo> .....
<MeaCulpa_> 精灵活得太长，野心大，所以不好搞。人类意志太不坚定
<lemonpalomino> 22年前
<MeaCulpa_> 兽人太实在...
<lemonpalomino> 1989么。。
<changhe> 你成神了。。
<lemonpalomino> 那年我刚上中学呀- -
<_22yearsAgo> lemonpalomino:) 是啊
<lemonpalomino> 恰同学少年，风华正茂，书生意气，挥斥方遒
<jyfl987> 不会的 以前人用游行说话 现在人用炸药说话
 * MeaCulpa_ 那时候小学，放假一礼拜，玩的很开心
<lemonoie> 那年我去过现场。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 那年你有没有找妹子滚床单？
<lemonhall> 有意思。。那个程序可以抓取CHINADALIY变成EPUB格式
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 没，那年我还小。。。还没有被感情所困惑。。。我这辈子就毁在女人上了。。当然不能怪女人。。。怪自己
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 那你到哪里去发泄精力 难道跟着他们上街去？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Cherrot> ^k^: 我刚发了新帖啊……关于编译festival的
<^k^> Cherrot, 什么是喜欢上了节日的编纂。  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> 诶 qt好讨厌
<jyfl987> 老是装不起来
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 啥distro?
<roylez> ^k^: 又人机和一了阿，老k
<Cherrot> 问个比较菜的问题……用Thunderbird替换evolution后
<Cherrot> 怎么把Thunderbird连接到右上角的“邮件”上
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: u1004
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 老是说依赖不对头 nnd
<^k^> roylez, 所以你明白。  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那应该很安逸啊...
<Cherrot> ^k^:  好玩儿～
<jyfl987> musescore: 依赖: libqt4-designer (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它将不会被安装
<jyfl987>              依赖: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.6.1-1ubuntu2) 但是它将不会被安装
<jyfl987> 你看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: ubuntu是这样  如果依赖没问题是很安逸 有问题的时候 就郁闷了 额
<jyfl987> 又说依赖 又说不会被安装 wtf
<^k^> Cherrot, 我有乐趣斗。  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> 这就跟说不要空腹吃早餐一样操蛋
<iLemonEdison> jyfl987: aptitude试试？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 经典错误
<lemonhal1> 这就跟说不要射在里面却又不让戴套一样操蛋
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 对 经常碰到这种无语错误 搞得人抓狂
<jyfl987> aptitude 倒是给了个方案
<jyfl987> 不知道按下去会不会挂
<iLemonEdison> lemonhal1: ……
<lemonhall> lemonhal1: 你。。。比我奔放多了
<roylez> showb
<knownbad> fivesheep: 羊肉炉，http://goo.gl/hogBp
<knownbad> 看那个桌子。
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<iLemonEdison> lainme: MM咋改回去了？
<roylez> lainme: 假妞？
<lainme> iLemonEdison: 还是自己名字习惯
<roylez> lainme: 伪娘？？
<lainme> roylez: 即便你这么说，我也没有照片
<jyfl987> 我证明 edisonzhao是mm 上次开会还见过了
<roylez> lainme: ...
<jyfl987> 很嫩的mm
<lainme> jyfl987: edison不是宅男么？
 * iLemonEdison 原版柠檬失踪了？
<jyfl987> lainme: 胡说 你见过？
 * imadper 怎么又这么多改id的？
<iLemonEdison> lainme: jyfl987是基佬，别听他瞎扯
 * roylez 带着色狼的自豪继续写代码
<jyfl987> 我专基侬 lol
<alpha080> edison是宅男。。。想要知道他住那里么？
<imadper> 知道了能干嘛？
<alpha080> mm知道了就可以有免费的电脑修理工啊
<imadper> 。。。
<iLemonEdison> alpha080: 我会带电脑配件去的～
<iLemonEdison> alpha080: 关于“电脑配件”这个名词，请参考电磁炮第二话
<alpha080> iLemonEdison: 这个。。。偶不是动漫宅，不了解
<alpha080> 偶只是怪蜀黍而已= =！
<alpha080> imadper: 你也有机会的
<microcai> 。。。 。。。
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 电磁炮有国语配音的么？
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 有……
<jyfl987> jiero没来？
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  好。哪里能看？
<iLemonEdison> microcai: bilibili……
<hata> bilibili 就是个大染缸
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 在看了
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 以前就下载了个高清的，一听是 JP 语言的就删除了
<_22yearsAgo> 决不允许在群众中散布违背党的理论和路线方针政策的意见；决不允许公开发表同中央的决定相违背的言论；决不允许对中央的决策部署阳奉阴违；决不允许编造、传播政治谣言及丑化党和国家形象的言论；决不允许以任何形式泄露党和国家的秘密；决不允许参与各种非法组织和非法活动。
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 你的口味真奇特……
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 我讨厌听到 JP 的鸟语。
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 看阿童木我都是忍痛看的 sony 阉割版英语配音
 * lemonhal1 一听不是 JP 语言的就删除了
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 你口味真奇特
<iLemonEdison> lemonhal1: +1
<hata> microcai←␣←; 我非常讨厌jp的卖萌配音
<eagleqing> 谁知道在windows下权限限制了的pdf如何破解出来变成 word形式 包括内部图片？
<eagleqing> 我弄出来只有文字  没有pdf内的图片
<microcai> eagleqing:  google pdf2world
<microcai> eagleqing:  google pdf2word
<eagleqing> microcai: 工具?
<microcai> eagleqing:  在线转 PDF 到 word 的网站
<eagleqing> microcai: 哦 谢谢  发现了
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  ... 原来是网友配音的啊
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 没有专业配音的么？
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 兲朝可能引进吗……
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 原版多好，非要蛋疼的听中文……
<hata> microcai←␣←; 要优葛配音吗
<iLemonEdison> hata: 葛炮……
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  ... 听 JP 语言我还不如听网友配音的
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 你品位真奇特……
<hata> microcai←␣←; 看什么电磁炮，我推荐逆转
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 你这就像看米国大片非要看中文配音的……
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  ... ... 再过20分钟我就得出去拍集体照了
 * microcai 米国的片子我看原版的
<lemonhal1> microcai: 你这就像看米国大片非要看日语配音的……
<linsux> 911前美国产的片不错
<microcai> 你脑袋被门夹了吧
<linsux> 后面的就不行了
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 考，第一集就那么黄啊
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 黄毛
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  ... ...
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 小心我把炮姐粉都拉出来一起喷你
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 黑子是个变态
<iLemonEdison> microcai: 写作黑子，读作变态
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 第一集就摸人家 MiMi 了
 * iLemonEdison ignore microcai
<wasikevin> freeflyi1g, ping
<wasikevin> freeflyi1g, had Ubuntu Loco China received 11.04 CD?
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 黑子，又是黑子~~~~
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: ?
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 什么骗子？
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: 什么片儿？
<iLemonEdison> lemonhall: ……
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  黑子和炮姐的基情~~~~
<microcai> lemon :  黑子和炮姐的基情~~~~
<microcai> iLemonEdison:  ignore me
 * iLemonEdison 代表上琴党消灭 microcai
<lemon> microcai: 喵
<microcai> iLemonEdison: 问你一个问题，黑子怎么和她姐姐 XX 的？？？？？？
 * iLemonEdison 高考都考这么多年了，就不应该搞个周年店庆么？！考100送20，考200送50，考300送100，考400送150，考500送200，600以上一律送300，不设上限！一本分数线77折，考上二本可带同届考生一名，考三本送二本体验券一张！积分可累积……
<lemonhall> iLemonEdison: ...............................................
<lemonhal1> iLemonEdison: 欢迎复读啊
<_22yearsAgo> 花是红花，果是恶果
<_22yearsAgo> 我们一起唱红歌
<_22yearsAgo> 红歌非常好听
<microcai> !!!!!!!
<microcai> 看到绝招了
<microcai> 超电磁炮！！
<microcai> 就是变态黑子的姐姐啊
<_22yearsAgo> 中国现第3波移民潮，让穷人留在国内爱国
<kog_> 靠  看来我这个穷人只能留在国内了
<microcai> ~~~~
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> 我也只能爱GUO了
<cheng> 编译安装lightdm时，报错， error：PAM not found
<cheng> 怎么解决呢
<lemonhal1> cheng: libpam0g-dev
<jyfl987> 上次看到个基本数学
<lemonhal1> jyfl987: 1?
<jyfl987> lemonhal1: 昨天
<jyfl987> basic mathmatics
<cheng> lemonhal1: ok ，谢谢
<loiac> hello is there anybody?
<lemonhal1> no
<loiac> ……
<jyfl987> 哪个给我推荐个国外的数学教材 我准备重温数学到微积分和近似数学
<lemonhal1> 近似数学? limit?
<jyfl987> 好像是吧
<jyfl987> 计算机上的结果不都是近似的么
<cheng> 编译安装lightdm时，报错，configure: error: Package requirements (
<cheng>     glib-2.0
<cheng>     gio-2.0 >= 2.26
<cheng>     gio-unix-2.0
<cheng>     gobject-2.0
<cheng>     xcb
<^k^> cheng:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jyfl987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86369  双屏打 urbanterror
<jyfl987> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dhls1cf8xgj.jpg  看 我们测试都玩urt了
<_22yearsAgo> 您访问的网站可能涉及低俗或不良内容，为了避免不良信息对社会造成不良影响或危害
<_22yearsAgo> 联通将按国家有关规定对涉嫌不良信息的网站进行过滤处理
<_22yearsAgo> 感谢您对广东联通营造绿色健康上网环境工作的大力支持!
<lemonpalomino> lemon群还在呀
<lemonfan> jyfl987: 房间这么幽暗
<_22yearsAgo> http://www.divshare.com/ <== 谁帮我看看， 这个网站有什么低俗的， 截个屏 看看
<_22yearsAgo> http://www.divshare.com/ <== 谁帮我看看， 这个网站有什么低俗的， 截个屏 看看
<_22yearsAgo> 翻墙上去了， 看不出什么低俗的啊
<_22yearsAgo> 还以为露三点的
<lemoncalebot> _22yearsAgo: 沒有 水 乳交 融 啥的麼？
<_22yearsAgo> 没
<_22yearsAgo> 但不翻墙， 出现联通上面内容的网页。
<_22yearsAgo> 还以为有什么三俗的东西看呢
<lemonpalomino> 我没翻墙
<lemonpalomino> 也能看
<lemonpalomino> 没有联通的提示
<iGoogle> http://hi.wbsite.cn/404/404.htm _22yearsAgo 去这看吧。
<_22yearsAgo> lemonpalomino:) 你不是联通的网吧
<lemonpalomino> 是联通的
<_22yearsAgo> lemonpalomino:) 怎么我这就成三俗  了
<lemonpalomino> 误杀吧大概。。
<_22yearsAgo> ........
<lxy1> ''''
<stock> hello
 * stock 
<stock> 大家好
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍧ 
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了
<iGoogle> _22yearsAgo: 你是虫子不。
<jyfl987> lemonfan: 主要是那天刚好天色暗
<jyfl987> iGoogle: urt怎么兔子跳阿
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=13333
<happyaron> iGoogle: ^^^
<iGoogle> 跳了，蹲下
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> 学什么不好，学兔子。
<lemoncalebot> 上什么不好，上兔子。
<jyfl987> 这就叫兔子跳？
<jyfl987> 那uptown那个地图里飞檐走壁怎么玩？
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你这么闲了啊。@@
<iGoogle> 侧身，踩墙壁
<happyaron> iGoogle: 用kinect吧
<happyaron> iGoogle: 在这里说多费劲
<iGoogle> 45度转身
<iGoogle> happyaron: 这啥
<jyfl987> 怎么踩？
<jyfl987> 还有说 如果没有武器 可以用靴子踢人给踢死的？
<iGoogle> 跳起来冲就是。蹲下，突然冲，更快
<iGoogle> 少血的，可以踢死
<jyfl987> 关键是怎么踢阿
<jyfl987> 撞上去就算踢 么？
<iGoogle> nnnd 我很久不玩这了。你自己琢磨。
<jyfl987> 你不会这么基本的东西都忘记了吧
<iGoogle> 跳起来，再跳
<iGoogle> 刚好碰到头
<iGoogle> 研究啥，到处外挂。没劲玩
<jyfl987> 我们是自己局域网而已
<jyfl987> 我们公司已经有5个人玩了
<jyfl987> 每天下班杀几盘 riaydh地图
<iGoogle> 那赶紧去下一个外挂
<iGoogle> 你那脑筋，不靠策略，靠动作，哪里打得赢哦。
<jyfl987> 去 你个烂东西
<sikao_lfs> 感觉真奇怪，最近几天老是从频道内掉下来。难道我们这个频道被顶上了？
<sikao_lfs> 还经常连不上来。
<jyfl987> 全网都这样 换用非标准端口吧
<iGoogle> lfs，把ipv6光了再说
<iGoogle> 啥全网。才不会掉
 * edison0354 http://hxyl.net/2011/05/27/xian-jian/
<iSUSE>  /j #gentoo
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我想起来了啊...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 一轮面试，一轮笔试，一轮电话，一轮面试，一轮心理测试，一轮1v1面试, 最后开价中国城市平均工资
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 本来我以为很有搞头的，好莱坞公司
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/jg9Vp.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 应该在面试前就直接打听价格，免得浪费大家的时间...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/670ccf7ajw1dhli1vaky9j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我不知道说神马了
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/670ccf7ajw1dhli1vaky9j.jpg
<vic> 这个世界已经不安全了 还是回火星把
<zkwlx> 哪位英语好的朋友帮忙翻译一下： This may be called even if a preference is set to its existing value.
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7295a4b6jw1dhlgplapvrj.jpg
<iGoogle> 不好笑
<MeaCulpa_> 就算引用被设置为既存值也能被调用
<MeaCulpa_> 以后有钱人为了孩子，收养女童了，不是做童养媳，而是准奶妈
<vic> zkwlx: 大概的翻译一下，直译哦。。。。如果首选项设置成他的当前值，可能恰好被调用。。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5e39d0edjw1dhlj8r6o7tj.jpg
<zkwlx> vic, 谢谢
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155393
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/155394
<sikao_lfs> 忍者神龟？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求救：在ubuntu 10.10中，使用虚拟机xp的摄像头无法启动的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333089 我的电脑是thinkpad—X201i的，在ubuntu 10.10系统下，使用虚拟机xp时，遇到的摄像头无法启动的问题（代码10），我电脑其他硬件在虚拟机xp里一切正常，而且肯定不是摄像头驱动的问题，所以我很迷茫了，求 ...
 * MeaCulpa_ 缺乏上下文可以有多可怕，这就是个例子
<jiero> 什么呢？
<jiero> 忍者神龟？
<jiero> 无上下文多好。想象空间无限扩展。答案可以从天边来。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: iGoogle发的这个图，我说是忍者神龟   http://imagebin.org/155393
<MeaCulpa_> TMNT
<MeaCulpa_> 那个图...是骑车还是自慰.../
<MeaCulpa_> 据说自行车和久坐对中国男同胞危害不少
<Cherrot> 好奇一下，ubuntu 的默认中文字体是啥子？ Ubuntu? 还是温泉易？
<Cherrot> 在下眼拙啊……
<Cherrot> 系统默认中文字体变成了ttf-arphic-ukai  相当悲剧啊
<sikao_lfs> 好多年前就修改了。。。。。。默认的中文字体还真不知道。实在不行从微软目录里盗。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 在桌面右键更改桌面背景里，应用程序字体设置的是ubuntu 下面的字体预览也没有问题
<Cherrot> 奇怪的是打开应用程序 字体就是楷体了……是不是这个默认字体只能设置当前用户的？
<Cherrot> 那么在哪设置全局的呢？
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 谢拉。另外你用lfs啊。如果不回答的话就是了。
<imadper> xiangfu: 打扰一下，话说，你有没有遇到过，用标准的c++写的程序，没有用系统api，只include<string>之类的头文件，但是linux下运行良好，在windows下可以编译，但是运行时会出现错误？
<jiero> 另外，最新消息， 世界最佳RPG游戏 辐射2 可以在Linux下运行了， 状态标记为 Beta。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 我在找，好像这个搜索都能搜到，好多年没搞了。你看看这个网址http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=89769&start=0
<imadper> xiangfu: 我在linxu下面用memcheck也没查出问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [分享]傻瓜式字体配置之-----全局默认使用文泉驿点阵宋+DejaVu Sans Mono的美化（开源方案）
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Fallout2, Linux? 真的假的？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Fallout2 我玩了8遍
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Native client, 不带wine的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我一遍也没玩，有linux版？
<Paul_Su> 大家好~
<Paul_Su> 我好像来过这里~
<xiangfu> imadper,  有过。 windows 有提示吗？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没得，jiero一定是看错了，wine/cedega的
<MeaCulpa_> Fallout 伟大的游戏啊
<Paul_Su> @a16g 这个？
<Paul_Su> 弄错了
<Paul_Su> 对某人说话的命令是什么啊？
<MeaCulpa_> Paul_Su: write
<MeaCulpa_> Paul_Su: sorry... 你说irc啊... /msg
<imadper> xiangfu: 直接结束了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你在case server上echo "我注意你很久了" | write root 过么
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 没
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 不是中午有问题吗
<xiangfu> imadper, then add 'printf' to your source code :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 中文有问题
<MeaCulpa_> perl的urlencode模块
<MeaCulpa_> 或者iconv
<MeaCulpa_> utf-8转到latin之类...
<CyrusYzGTt1> hi
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt1, 好  ㍩ 
<flay1> weechat和irssi也太像了
<if_else> 各位兄台，git cherry-pick -n SHA1 时，提示 error: could not apply 5f54ce9... z
 * microcai iGoogle 这个家伙出来！
<if_else> git status 提示：#       both modified:      .zshrc
<if_else> 是不是，冲突啊阿？
<if_else> 谢谢各位
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体模糊怎么办？求解啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333099 刚装好了linuxmint11,但是中文字体有点模糊，ubuntu11.04什么情况？ 是不是换个以前的字体配置文件就可以了？ 哪位好心的上传个配置文件啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 acer4740 — 2011-05-27 17:13
<CyrusYzGTt1> iGoogle 你个 SB
 * samul NX
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 说道libra, KOffice 有搞头啊
<MeaCulpa_> s/ra/re
<xiangfu> if_else, 是。有conflict
<xiangfu> git cherry-pick 很严格的。不像patch
<xiangfu> if_else git cherry-pick 必须目的明确，目前我还没有碰到过cherry-pick 有问题。
<dwjie> 有人么 ？
<dwjie> kernel
<if_else> xiangfu: 谢谢，兄台，我解决 冲突后，合并，怎么感觉没有效果？
<xiangfu> if_else 如果知道有冲突，最好不要用cherry-pick
<if_else> xiangfu: 要合并的另一条分支的修改并没有出现在当前合并的文件？
<xiangfu> ?
<xiangfu> 什么冲突。是merge 还是cherry-pick?
<if_else> xiangfu: 我只是想把另一个分支的小修改拿到当前分支
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄，而不是使用复制粘贴的方法
<xiangfu> if_else 直接format-patch, 再 patch 吧。
<WhiteMoon> 下班啦！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<samul`> 毛了
<if_else> xrfang: 谢谢兄台了，俺 google 一下 format-patch
<xrfang> if_else, 谢错人了。应该是xiangfu
<if_else> xrfang: 不好意思
<xiangfu> if_else, 网络不好。
<xiangfu> if_else, 如果有冲突，直接用git mergetool
<if_else> xiangfu: 谢谢，
<vic> linux下的flash实在是太蛋疼了 60多的cpu 。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 分区表能修改么？how http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333104 恢复xp系统后，想从grub引导进入ubuntu时，发现ls看不到linux分区，于是没法引导。进livecd查看发现，可以看到：sda3 的flag是lba，但是partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary. 我第一次安装的ubuntu是直接在windows上删除了逻辑分区，结果在windows上没法格式 ...
<lxy1> 请问ISO-8859编码的txt文件乱码怎么办、、
<lxy1> :-(
<lxy1> 热心大哥帮帮忙
<centerpoint> 大家好，新浪的SAE开放注册了，谁关注这个平台？
<lemonfan> centerpoint: php的  没兴趣
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 大牛你喜欢什么语言呢
<lemonfan> centerpoint: python
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 但是GAE在墙外面，你喜欢py也没办法额。。。。
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 翻墙
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 若是提供服务的话，用户可不会翻墙。。。
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 你要是能提供服务,就不会用这么可怜的免费的了
<vic> python好，python妙，python呱呱叫
<centerpoint> lemonfan: SAE||GAE 就代表免费和私人使用吗？
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 若是价格合理，开发方便，公司企业怎么就不能付费使用？
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 毕竟托管服务器太麻烦了
<lemonfan> centerpoint: gae是有限免费
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 是阿。SAE比GAE还扣
<lemonfan> centerpoint: gae绑定个域名就能用
<OT_iux> sae好像不支持python
<OT_iux> gae,哎，杯具阿
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 这点确实。。。SAE要备案的
<lemonfan> 而且现在云主机选择很多
<lemonfan> rackspace,aws等
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 是阿。但是墙内仅此一家
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 用墙内的并不一定划算
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 国外的资源再好，带宽再牛，到国内也就几十 K
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 这种带宽，看看坛子就知道了
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 做下载用?
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 论坛用的是vps
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 美国的vps
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 这些vps基本都是入门用的
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 经过gfw的检查，带宽就剩下可怜的一点了
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 国内直接给你封了
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 高端的也不行，关键是网速到国内悲剧
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 不算很悲剧,如果不搞下载
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 好不容易把Ctrl-S跟Ctrl-Q映射了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333105 原来要在终端先输入stty -ixon，把ixon功能关闭了。然后再启动vim... 不知道在Windows会怎么样呢。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zldrobit — 2011-05-27 18:33
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 是阿，但是和国内服务器相比，不是一个数量级的。。。。
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 可以达到满速
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 是吗？
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 不大相信
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 下载速度可以达到300K吗？
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 到美国西海岸的速度很快了现在
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 无压力..
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 坛子现在在哪里的机房？
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 不知道,那是vps,不是独立主机
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 是vps，但是和独立主机在带宽上有区别吗？
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 主机商会限制带宽
<lemonfan> centerpoint: 好的独立主机的网络状况也好,vps多是共用的
<centerpoint> lemonfan: 都一样，百兆共享或者200兆共享，或者独享带宽，都是可以买的，vps也可以
<lemonfan> centerpoint: vps不能独享
<cheng> 电脑在debian下才能上网，win 7下不能上网，但是可以上扣扣
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么安装最新的uTorrent for Linux版本么？ 好像么有make啥的，都是js文件
<cheng> 改怎么解决呢
<centerpoint> cheng: dns错误？
 * stifler 王者归来
<cheng> centerpoint: 怎么解决，而且win 7下连路由的主页也打不开
<centerpoint> cheng: 可以上qq表示连接是没问题的。你可以ping 8.8.4.4 和 ping g.cn 若是前者通后者不通，基本可以判定是dns错误
<centerpoint> cheng: 你可以使用8.8.4.4作为dns
<cheng> centerpoint: dns改成路由器的呢，可是还是不可以阿
<cheng> centerpoint: 你说的是谷歌的通用dns吧，我试过了，还是不可以
<centerpoint> cheng: 不晓得了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 老大好
<lemonfan> cheng: traceroute baidu.com
<cheng> lemonfan: 什么意思？
<lemonfan> cheng: 察看网络情况
<lemonfan> 吃饭去..
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么安装最新的uTorrent for Linux版本么？ 好像么有make啥的，都是js文件
<cheng> lemonfan: 怎么样显示才是正常呢？
<OT_iux> @@
 * stifler removed irssi
<pointer> 大家好~
<pointer> 这个字体好可怕……
<pointer> 没人说话……
<lemonfan> stifler: use weechat..
<Stifler> lemonfan: i use pidgin...
<GPLfx> :'( 游戏技术太差被老外骂了
<lemonfan> GPLfx: 什么游戏?
<pointer> GPLfx, 同问~
<GPLfx> redeclipse
<samul> starcraft
<cfy> roylez: 主席好...
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 我装了pdnsd了...
<roylez_> cfy: o...
<cfy> roylez_: 和你同样的问题....过了一会以后,dns无法解析了....
<cfy> edison0354: hello
<cfy> edison0354: 我来了
<roylez_> cfy: 我换回dnsmasq了
<lemonfan> cfy: hello
<edison0354> cfy: 好……
<cfy> roylez_: dnsmasq好用? 不过,你的blog如何回复 啊?
<cfy> lemonfan: hi
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么不说了....
<roylez_> cfy: ???回复不就点一下吗
<edison0354> cfy: 说啥？
<cfy> edison0354: 说为啥又来了....
<cfy> roylez_: 不会....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 你ERC不是坏了？
<cfy> edison0354: 其实貌似是我的dns坏了....貌似人家会阻断我的dns请求
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> roylez_: 不过我搜索dns debian啥的,第一个结果就是pdnsd
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 虽然不太会配置不过目前能用了.而且还chattr +i resolv.conf....
<roylez_> cfy: sanguosha zhong
<cfy> roylez_: oh
<cfy> 水木社区出啥问题了....
<cfy> 上不去了...说啥维护...
<roylez_> cfy: 连我的blog好慢，nnnd
<z_eno_z> GOOD evening
<samul> cfy: id?
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> samul: ?
<z_eno_z> 大家用过evolution吗?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • google怎么了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333114 发现最近google不稳定了 经常出现“该网页不可用” gmail都进不去了 正在求解中 不知是不是校园网的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 尘埃1 — 2011-05-27 20:04
<TopWinStudio1> 还是在arch下安装ghost xp的问题，我用winpe已经完成了将ghost复制那一步，但是需要重启，之后，还是没有菜单。也在arch下的/boot/grub/menu.lst里面增加了
<TopWinStudio1> title xp
<TopWinStudio1> rootnoverify (hd0,7)
<TopWinStudio1> chainloader +1
<TopWinStudio1> 了。但是进去之后一直是一个光标在闪，没有反应。
<^k^> TopWinStudio1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<yukiryoko> hi
<^k^> yukiryoko, 好  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: ghost xp 没有建立它的bootloader
<imadper> MaskRay: 话说，我的程序好了~~
<samul> cfy: linuxapp?
<imadper> MaskRay: 55秒，用的双哈希~
<MaskRay> imadper: 恭喜
<TopWinStudio1> 还是在arch下安装ghost xp的问题，我用winpe已经完成了将ghost复制那一步，但是需要重启，之后，还是没有菜单。也在arch下的/boot/grub/menu.lst里面增加了title xp       rootnoverify (hd0,7)     chainloader +1   了。但是进去之后一直是一个光标在闪，没有反应。
<z_eno_z> imadper:恭喜啊，什么程序
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg 你意思是不能用ghost xp安装？那怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 用别的工具先建立 xp 需要的 mbr的东东，然后再整 grub
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 请指一条明路，我在winpe里面给要安装xp的分区 进行了引导修复 还有分区重建，都不好使。应该怎么弄？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 应该是引导修复吧
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 还是说在winpe里面对要安装xp的分区下dos  fixboot /mbr ?
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 我试了。不好使呢
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 就是用 *** 的方法，把 mbr 里的 grub赶走，建立对 xp的启动
<cfy> samul: ??
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: fix mbr 貌似是针对第一个分区的。你可以试试
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 我在linux下看要安装xp的分区是sda8。第七个分区了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<lainme> 哪个软件修改pdf比较好？除了libreoffice?
<lainme> 填表用
<kenifanying> lainme, pdfedit?
<lainme> kenifanying: 恩，我试试
<lainme> 一个在线的网站似乎还行
<kenifanying> 问个比较弱智的问题，我的cpu是Celeron(R) Dual-Core CPU       T3000  @ 1.80GHz, 怎么看它是x86架构的还是x86_64架构的？
<lainme> kenifanying: 似乎不行，我还是用在线工具吧……
<kenifanying>  根据 http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=40738   貌似我的cpu是x86_64的，但是 http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/15/html/Installation_Guide/ch-new-users.html#sn-which-arch 上面说的x86_64好像又不包括celeron的cpu，高手解释下？？？
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<kenifanying> lainme, 你是要编辑已经生成的pdf文件，还是要做一个pdf文件？
<lainme> kenifanying: 编辑已有的
<kenifanying> lainme, 已知的工具有pdfedit, scibus, gimp等……pdfedit是最好的了吧，个人认为
<kenifanying> 或者你用foxit reader，商业版的，在win下我是这么做的，免费版有Linux的，但是商业的不知道……
<kenifanying> lainme, 还有就是adobe自己的那个商业版的编辑了器了
<lainme> kenifanying: 我准备填word版的表了……
<lainme> kenifanying: gimp可以，但这个表清晰度太低，效果不好
<kenifanying> lainme, 填表怎么会想着填pdf的？
<lainme> kenifanying: 不用换系统啊……
<kenifanying> lainme, doc也可以不换呀
<kenifanying> lainme, 你不是可以用libreoffice?
<lainme> kenifanying: 格式是乱的……
<kenifanying> lainme, 当然要交给学校的东西，最好的方法还是跑win下用word 2003(不是2010)
 * lainme 晕，doc的也不能编辑，保护了
<kenifanying> lainme, 免得给自己找麻烦……
 * lainme 只能填pdf了
<kenifanying> lainme, ……
<kenifanying> 没人能回答我的问题？？？？？
 * lainme gimp导入时将分辨率设为600就能用了
<onshoestring> SoftMaker Office包含一个TextMaker（Word），Presentation（Powerpoint），PlanMaker（Excel电子表格），并BasicMaker（Macro writer）。SoftMaker Office启动速度快，界面简单，多国语言，与微软office完全兼容。
<kenifanying> onshoestring, 搞笑，做广告？与微软office完全兼容？做梦去……
<lainme> kenifanying: cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<onshoestring> 做什么广告？想用试一下，不想用算了，我用office很少
<kenifanying> lainme, 不知道哪个写着是64/32
<kenifanying> onshoestring, 你的那段话像做广告……
<lainme> kenifanying: 搜到的是flags里有lm是64位……我也不懂
<onshoestring> 转的
<onshoestring> 我没打一个字
<kenifanying> onshoestring, 那不就想当于广告了？
<onshoestring> 爱用不用，
<lainme> onshoestring: 你可以考虑测试下
<onshoestring> 管我屁事
<onshoestring> 我不会测试的
<onshoestring> 我很少用office
<kenifanying> onshoestring, 那不知道你转载的目的？
<onshoestring> 许多人不是说liberoffice兼容有问题么？
<kenifanying> onshoestring, 世界上只有微软自己的office才能完全兼容……实际上office 2010的doc文档跑office 2003上显示还是有很多问题……
<onshoestring> 不清楚你们怎么想的，多提供一条信息，就算我做广告了
<onshoestring> 我记得我最多用过office2007吧 和2003界面一样
<onshoestring> 2010界面不一样 就没用过
<Changkinkuo> 大家好
<^k^> Changkinkuo, 好  ㍬ 
<Changkinkuo> ^k^,能不能推荐几个好的平道阿
<^k^> Changkinkuo, 你有没有尝试在开放式目录吗？  ㍬ 
<Changkinkuo> 我不知道如何参与
<Changkinkuo> 我倒是希望给开源事业做一点自己的贡献,可惜不知道如何参与进去
<lainme> Changkinkuo: 翻译要人
<Changkinkuo> 那个项目阿?
<lainme> Changkinkuo: http://j.mp/ioGbsF
<onshoestring> 这个算不算做广告？http://xz.qjwm.com/down_772295.html
<onshoestring> http://xz.qjwm.com/down_772295.html
<lemonfan> onshoestring: 假的吧
<onshoestring> 真的是多少？
<lemonoie> http://tech.sina.com.cn/s/2011-05-26/22575576184.shtml
<lemonoie> NV显卡Linux版驱动双响炮：一正式一测试
<onshoestring> 我的显卡被淘汰了
<onshoestring> 走了 无聊
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • gconf-editor里找不到Unity了，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333121 Ubuntu11.04，为了折腾3D，不记得执行了什么命令，把gconf-editor里desktop下的Unity搞没了，在新立得软件包管理器里彻底删除再重新安装也不行，就是不出来。 求解，谢谢~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hktk_hrl — 2011-05-27 21:06
<centerpoint> 大家好，新浪的SAE开放注册了，类似GAE，但是提供php环境，谁关注这个平台？
<centerpoint> 我刚搭建在SAE的blog：http://ubuntufans.sinaapp.com
<jiero> lainme如果没迟到的话。用inkscape
<jiero> 然后pdf修改工具，比如pdfsam
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lainme> jiero: 已经用gimp写得差不多了:)
<Evanescence> mldonky无法运行报告错误 http://paste.ubuntu.com/613761/
<jiero> lainme: 哦。我等会儿也在wiki软件推荐的 “办公”区域 加上inkscape
<iGnome> 找电影。 cfy
<edison0354> centerpoint: 那岂不是能放WP上去？
<iGnome> happyaron:
<centerpoint> edison0354: 我放的就是wp4sae
<appleAA> centerpoint, 我在sae上有wp . 有什么问题吗
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=133859 inkscape改的。 jiero
<centerpoint> appleAA: 你的wp的url是？
<appleAA> centerpoint, sae都出来好久了.
<iGnome> roylez: 找电影
<appleAA> centerpoint, wpxiaomo.sinaapp.com
<cfy> iGnome: 歪小子斯科特
<jiero> iGnome: 我才知道你用vim呢。算。我没用过vim。
<jiero> ^_^
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> cfy: 没下载的地方
<centerpoint> appleAA: 怎么安装主题？
<centerpoint> appleAA: 提示输入连接信息
<cfy> iGnome: pps上能看
<cfy> iGnome: win的话,装个快播...
<appleAA> centerpoint, 不要在线下载主题. 现在sae貌似还不支持..
<appleAA> centerpoint, 自己下载好主题,然后解压到wp-content/themes里面
<iGnome> 似乎没中文的
<cfy> iGnome: perl如何把15弄成"00001111" ?
<appleAA> centerpoint, 然后上传.
<cfy> iGnome: 王者之心
<iGnome> 忘记了。要翻
<cfy> iGnome: pack?unpack?
<cfy> iGnome: or printf?
<iGnome> 某专利里面，我用perl脚本搞的这个。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有空不?测试下转换"00001111"为15的速度
<cfy> MaskRay: 1e8次转换,ghc用多久时间?
<iGnome> 又玩这，nnnnd
<iGnome> XwinX: 又好玩的没
<cfy> iGnome: 被你发现了...
<XwinX> iGnome: 无
<iGnome> XwinX: 这么无趣。干脆和斗篷打架算了
<centerpoint> appleAA: 谢谢
<XwinX> iGnome: win 键的键名叫啥
<XwinX> iGnome: 帮我用xev看看
<iGnome> super?
<XwinX> iGnome: 我要完整的键名
<iGnome> 那是Super_L
<iGnome> 不用看
<XwinX> 好
<XwinX> 我的键映射乱了
<centerpoint> appleAA: 现在sae的sdk还不支持本地调试吧 ？
<cfy> XwinX: superl_l
<cfy> XwinX: super_l
<XwinX> cfy: OK
<cfy> XwinX: 这种也会乱?我表示有压力....
<XwinX> 我去改一下 udv
<appleAA> centerpoint, 额. 好久没关注sae的sdk了. 你最好上sae.sina.com.cn查查
<MaskRay> cfy: 要输出吗
<iGnome> 。这改udev?
<XwinX> cfy: 不知道啊,今天把电脑回家竟然发现 win 键没了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用输出
<cfy> MaskRay: 只要比较转换即可,比如 time perl -e 'pack "B*", "00001111" for(1..100000000)'
<iGnome> 比函数的速度，不傻嘛。
<iGnome> 你比来比去，都是比包装好了的东西。根本和速度无关的东西啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 不傻,貌似perl的pack是C写的,sbcl的parse-integer是cl写的,是一个速度档次的
<MaskRay> cfy: 我不知道怎么在不输出的情况下让 haskell 计算
<cfy> iGnome: 那比啥?
<iGnome> 自己写。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不输出就是 0.002s
<cfy> iGnome: 这么快啊....
<MaskRay> cfy: 你肯定要说作弊了
<cfy> MaskRay: 没错..
 * cfy pasted "c" at http://paste2.org/get/1438994
<roylez_> cfy: 房东的网又断了，破了俩wep...
<cfy> MaskRay: 看这个, C语言版本,你看看能优化不?
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 是 lazy 的，能偷懒就偷懒的
<cfy> MaskRay: 目前是 ./a.out  0.40s user 0.01s system 99% cpu 0.416 total
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样太不公平了 XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 那再提高数量呢?比如1e10
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: wep不安全吧....
<roylez_> cfy: 我喜欢wep
<cfy> roylez_: 这样不是密码满天飞么?
<cfy> MaskRay: shlug貌似没有人用strtol?
<MaskRay> cfy:              j = 0; for(const char*p="00001111";*p;p++) j=j*2+*p-'0';
<roylez_> cfy: 还好吧。我现在蹭上的路由就我在线
<MaskRay> cfy: 自己实现最快
<roylez_> cfy: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110527/203312.html
<cfy> MaskRay: okay....
<MaskRay> cfy: 你让 ee 分析，strtol 接受个 base，还接受个指针，内部肯定用除法，速度能快吗
<iGnome> 字符串转换的，都巨大
<cfy> MaskRay: 我到没这么想,我想总共就256种可能,搞成hashtable也快很多
<XwinX> 这个破键盘
<XwinX> scan code 都是乱的
<XwinX> 日
<cfy> MaskRay: ee 要说汇编了...
<iGnome> XwinX: rf有手写板识别软件没
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/155433 roylez
<cfy> MaskRay: 丑陋的C,哈哈
<samul> strtol 出不来符号位呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 拿 Python 写 one liner 肯定要丑陋的
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<XwinX> iGnome: 没,找汉王吧
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp里的hashtable之需要0.3s,而我那个c的也要0.4s
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,我现在越来越觉得lisp优美了 XD
<iGnome> XwinX: 汉王说找rf
<cfy> samul: 没那么复杂要求
<XwinX> iGnome: 那你去和我们老总谈谈吧
<cfy> iGnome: 你在发啥图...
<iGnome> (((((((((())))))))))))) 看死人的。 cfy
<roylez_> cfy: 网速不错，继续三国杀去
<MaskRay> cfy: s/list/haskell/ 就是我的感受
<cfy> iGnome: 我不会缩紧一下啊....
<iGnome> XwinX: 不是已经在rf里面嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我不会缩进一下啊....
<iGnome> 附加光盘啥的。 XwinX
<iGnome> .
<cfy> MaskRay: list....
<XwinX> iGnome: 没见过
<MaskRay> 这几天怎么没见 haskell 党人，soiamso reiv mori*
<iGnome> .
<XwinX> iGnome: 叫啥名字
 * cfy pasted "ee" at http://paste2.org/get/1439002
<cfy> iGnome: ee,看上面
<cfy> iGnome: 缩进以后
<iGnome> 软件不记得。只听说在rf的附加光盘里面。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 那让我怎么找
<iGnome> cfy: 你要搞另外一个py出来？ lol
<cfy> iGnome: http://img238.ph.126.net/QndUOP4QWzQOIs40G_n2qw==/1424544857134624301.png 和 http://img120.ph.126.net/F_RE7uxrDkisgLEr2jdLBA==/1145603155213812456.png
<iGnome> XwinX: 。内部人员，肯定有知道的
<cfy> iGnome: 你看看是不是也很清楚?
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不知道啊
<iGnome> cfy: 最不喜欢缩进成这样
<cfy> MaskRay: ghc啥的在win下跑得咋样?
<XwinX> iGnome: 没见过
<cfy> iGnome: ..
<hata> http://www.guao.hk/posts/sonys-project-shiphunt-a-fun-game-using-google-ocean.html
<cfy> iGnome: 最讨厌的就是py了
<iGnome> XwinX: 下次顺便问下吧。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你只少给个名字,我才能在源码库里找啊
<hata> kk呢，不给力啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。。那下次我找了，告诉你。
<XwinX> iGnome: 好
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没用过，这几天因为悲剧的无线驱动 brcmsmac，我是在 windows 下 putty(ssh) 到我的台式弄 emacs 的
<iGnome> 9号去吃你。 XwinX
<cfy> MaskRay: 疼了,XD
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp最酷的莫过于远程过去调试了...
<iGnome> 吃喝而已。不知道有空没。
<hata> 有没有介绍wp插件的精文？
<XwinX> iGnome: 9 号上班
<iGnome> 。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 11 号才是周末啊
<iGnome> 那算了。 nnnd 估计都没空。
<XwinX> iGnome: 你过来吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 晚饭应该有空
<cfy> 去喝酒么?
<cfy> 我最恨的就是喝酒了...
<XwinX> cfy: 为啥?
<XwinX> cfy: 酒是好东西啊
<cfy> XwinX: 喝了难受....好难受的...
<XwinX> cfy: 谁让你喝醉了
<cfy> XwinX: 每次喝都难过...没酒量的..
<happyaron> iGnome: ?
<iGnome> 我晚上才没空
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 又不是旅游
<XwinX> iGnome: 你晚上去做啥
<kenifanying> cfy, 同道中人哈，我也是讨厌喝酒，闻到那味道就难受……
<XwinX> iGnome: 做什么勾汉啊
<iGnome> 不知道。因为要跑路。
<horn12> kenifanying 我也是啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 晚上就回长沙?
<happyaron> iGnome: 叫我？
<iGnome> 基本是
<horn12> 每次酒席就是上刑，对我来说
<iGnome> 哈皮。
<XwinX> iGnome: 可怜
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么和我出差差不多啊
<iGnome> 可旅游，谁去pk哦。
<iGnome> 要去也去海边
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • nautilus如何自定义文件右键菜单（比如在GVim新标签页中打开）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333132 windows下可以通过修改注册表来实现，如下所示： [reg] Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\Shell\在&GVim新标签页中打开] [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\Shell\在&GVim新标签页中打开\command] @="\"d:\\Program Files\\Vim\\vim73\\gvi ...
<edison0354> cfy: 啤酒以外的酒还是不错的
<XwinX> edison0354: 我喜欢啤酒
<iGnome> 看情况再说
<iGnome> 我喜欢白酒
<iGnome> 小小的喜欢
<XwinX> iGnome: 白酒受不了
<XwinX> iGnome: 容易叭下
<iGnome> 你准备一个20年的茅台
<edison0354> XwinX: 啤酒贵点的还可以，几块钱那种好难喝的啊
<Changkinkuo> 啤酒太撑肚子了
<Changkinkuo> 我喜欢白酒
<iGnome> 胖子都喜欢啤酒。 lol
<XwinX> edison0354: 我就喝最便宜的那种
<iGnome> @
<edison0354> XwinX: 好喝吗……
<XwinX> edison0354: 好喝
<Changkinkuo> 啤酒倒是比白酒便宜
<edison0354> Changkinkuo: 红酒和香槟好喝
<Changkinkuo> 红酒喝过长城干红
<XwinX> edison0354: 买不起
<Changkinkuo> 别的没喝过
<iGnome> 这xx。一说茅台，马上装穷。 :D
<iGnome> 我过去的目的就是吃空 XwinX
<edison0354> XwinX: 所以一般不喝，有时候会蹭爷爷的白酒喝
<edison0354> iGnome: 你要来北京的话免不了请一堆人客的:-D
<iGnome> edison0354: .. 多大了哦
<iGnome> 那没关系。只是时间问题
<edison0354> iGnome: ？
<XwinX> iGnome: 那当然
<Changkinkuo> 大家多少在北京阿
<edison0354> Changkinkuo: 很多的，你要来请客也可以
<iGnome> 先地主之宜。然后回请。
<XwinX> edison0354: 有道理
<Changkinkuo> edison0534,我也在北京
<edison0354> Changkinkuo: ……
 * edison0354 如果一个女人习惯了编程，那她不会是一个好妻子，因为她习惯了无论出什么BUG，都只晓得检测自己，不晓得找她男人的麻烦 
 * edison0354 一个男人如果习惯了编程，那他会是一个好丈夫，因为他习惯了无论出了什么问题都是他的错。 
<szsloss> 那你是好 丈夫吗？？
<gebjgd> 北京的空气好阿
<gebjgd> 夏天温度如春
<wowoto> kk
<gebjgd> XD
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……你个德国人……
<Changkinkuo> szsloss:怎么忽然来这一句阿
<szsloss> * edison0354 一个男人如果习惯了编程，那他会是一个好丈夫，因为他习惯了无论出了什么问题都是他的错。
<szsloss> 这个是 我看到的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 7个小时20分钟
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 92%的电力
<Changkinkuo> 原来如此,受教了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真牛B
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<szsloss> 那个 * 号 表示 什么意思啊？？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 用啥电源管理方案的？我这边就限制了下cpu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是cpufreq-set
<alvin_rxg> 被……
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome的电源管理
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比win7省电
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<bluek> gebjgd, 什么东西比win7省电？
<gebjgd> bluek, arch + openbox + tint2 + wbar
<bluek> gebjgd, 没用过哈
<Changkinkuo> 苹果的系统好像是比较省电的
<szsloss> 很复杂啊？？
<bluek> 本本电池这一块一般都是鸡协
<gebjgd> bluek, 我的是上网本
<bluek> 哦
<gebjgd> bluek, 号称9个小时
<bluek> gebjgd, 我的是本本，只能一个半小时
<wowoto> hello
<wowoto> hi
<wowoto> 机器人出来
<^k^> wowoto, 好  ㍮ 
<wowoto> 哈哈
<Evanescence> 怎么在python里搜索关键词，比如我想搜索APIword，但是我只知道word，我要怎么在提示符后面用help（）搜索？
<kog1> 有谁知道stardic-editor如何使用吗？？如何安装
<GD__> 中国聊天室怎么没人说话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经考试周了？
<alvin_rxg> 还有2个星期
<andyhou> Adele - Rolling In The Deep
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最后的挣扎阿
<andyhou> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM5ODE3MzY4.html
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 挣扎啥呢？》
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 挣扎
<Paul_Su> 挣扎？
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 额。。。。 不懂高深的暗示
<Paul_Su> 谁再挣扎？
<Paul_Su> 挣扎什么？
<edison0354> banban: 额，传说中的banban
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你挣扎啥呢？
<Evanescence> kog1: 没搜索到这个软件
<banban> 有人知道服务器虚拟内存吗
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 挣扎
<banban> 物理内存几乎没有了的时候 添加虚拟内存会有效果吗
<alvin_rxg> 不就 swap 么`
<gebjgd> banban, 男人没有的时候，添加红酒会有效果么？
<lemoncaleb-> banban: 看你要哪种效果了
<banban> 直说
<banban> 运行程序
<lemoncaleb-> banban: swap 还是好用的
<banban> 物理内存72G
<banban> free只剩300M
<banban> 划40G虚拟内存
<lemoncaleb-> banban: free 要看 -/+ buffers/cache
<banban> 会有用吗 我只是怕服务器会爆掉
<lemoncaleb-> banban: 第一行本来就会尽量满
<lemoncaleb-> banban: linux 喜欢把 cache 留在内存里，看起来内存用很多，实际上很少
<banban> 恩
<banban> 我已经kill掉一个程序了
<banban> 明天再议 要回寝室了 多谢lemon
<lemoncaleb-> banban: swap 也很满？
<lemoncaleb-> banban: 可以临时加 swapfile
<banban> 我不是root
<banban> 我是普通用户
<banban> 师兄是root
<lemoncaleb-> banban: 那你烦恼啥…
<myke2> MaskRay: ICCS是什么
<lemoncaleb-> banban: 砍自己的程序做毛…
<myke2> MaskRay: predecessor array 什么?
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: 前辈。。。
<alvin_rxg> 72GB内存是不是得上 ddr3了？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Evanescence> 什么程序会用swap？我发现我的swap几乎都是0M
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 服务器
<happyaron> Evanescence: 内存占用多了就swap了呗。
<lemoncaleb-> Evanescence: 内核用的，内存不够用的时候
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 72G很正常
<lemoncaleb-> Evanescence: 或是要睡眠
<Evanescence> 明白了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，我是说，那它那个内存是不是 ddr3..
<lemoncaleb-> 内存多又不睡就不用 swap
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说不好，兴许就是ddr2
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在随便看个广告，来个笔记本都 4GB ddr3 ……
<wowoto> banban
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<lemoncaleb-> 现在内存便宜嘛
<wowoto> gebjgd, ：D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不然无法适应现在的垃圾win
<alvin_rxg> 500€ 买个机器，性能不知道好到哪了……我就可以随便玩游戏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有时间玩游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 幸福阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 玩游戏一定要8G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7 64
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<lemoncaleb-> win7 64 和老游戏兼容性好不？
 * lemoncaleb- 都玩老游戏
 * lemoncaleb- 都用 linux 玩老游戏
<edison0354> lemoncaleb-: lemonoie: lemonfan: 你们还没改回来……
<redmorning1> 游戏皆浮云
<lemonoie> edison0354: 恩。
<gebjgd> lemoncaleb-, 还有啥老游戏可玩阿
<lemonoie> gebjgd: 没时间玩游戏，至少可以看看开场动画。。。
<lemonoie> gebjgd: 质量效应真不错。。。
<lemoncaleb-> gebjgd: scummvm 支持很多老游戏 <- 非常老
<gebjgd> lemoncaleb-, 什么东西？
<lemoncaleb-> gebjgd: http://scummvm.org/
<bluek> 我不打游戏
<bitterlemon> lemoncaleb-, 从来不玩那种游戏
<bluek> 建议游戏爱好者，建议你们直接用win系统吧，别再瞎折腾了，何苦呢？
<bitterlemon> bluek, 显然阿
<bitterlemon> bluek, win上那么多的rts
<lemonoie> bluek: 好游戏一般都能用 wine 模拟，差一点的游戏，比如像 illusion 出品的游戏就不能用 wine 模拟。
<redmorning1> 我经常出现的情况是：拒绝做某些主线任务，游戏剧情发展不下去，删了
<bitterlemon> redmorning1, 从来不玩rpg
<bitterlemon> lemonlemon, 今天是lemon节？
<bluek> bitterlemon, 继然放不下win，何苦要折磨自己？win且不更适合那些人？：）
<myke2> 游戏也未必windows啊
<myke2> 像Play Station
<bitterlemon> bluek, 因为从来不玩游戏
<lemoncaleb-> linux 可以玩为毛要用 win?
<bitterlemon> myke2, ps没有啥rts
<lemoncaleb-> linux 可以玩正版游戏为毛要用 win?
<Cherrot> 装完系统发现/tmp没有挂载……那我是不是只需要在liveCD系统中运行Gparted重新挂载我的/tmp分区就行了？
<Cherrot> 原先的/tmp文件夹会自动删除吗？
<NWMonster> lemonoie, illusion出品的貌似都是h-game吧？
<lemonoie> NWMonster: 我不知道。。。
<NWMonster> lemonoie, 恩，你很纯真
<bitterlemon> lemonoie, NWMonster 玩真人的多好
<myke2> Cherrot: 会
<myke2> Cherrot: 开机删除
<bluek> lemonoie, 不知道，我不用wine,对游戏也没兴趣
<Cherrot> myke2: 谢谢啦！
<NWMonster> bitterlemon, 你可就不怎么纯真了
<bitterlemon> NWMonster, 已婚男人路过
<lemoncaleb-> bitterlemon: 真人 尾行三
<bluek> 各人的需要，仅此而已，相对于某些人，我认为win更适合他们，他们实在是没有必要折磨自己！
<lemoncaleb-> 用 win32 是折磨
<lemoncaleb-> 用 win32 是折磨啊
<bitterlemon> lemoncaleb-, 我和老婆直接真刀真枪的搞
<lemoncaleb-> 伤钱又伤身
<bluek> win又简单，又傻比，多好用，蓝屏大不了ghost.不稳定大不了ghost,中毒大不了format and ghost.
<lemoncaleb-> bitterlemon: 可以跟老婆玩 尾行三
<lemonoie> http://www.amazon.cn/%E7%A7%91%E6%9E%97%E9%BA%A6%E5%85%8B%E9%9B%B7%E6%8B%89%E5%8A%9B%E8%B5%9B-%E5%B0%98%E5%9F%832/dp/B003PGQJOM/ref=pd_bxgy_vg_text_b
<lemonoie> 什么时候降到 140元以下的时候我什么时候买，这两款游戏据说都可以在 wine 下运行。
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<myke2> 为i那
<cfy> roylez: 怎么设置 dnsmasq的过期时间啊?
<myke2> win32下tiling wm折磨
<bitterlemon> myke2, 蛋疼
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 现在lilyterm下怎么有水平缺线?
<void1> windows下本来就能并排排列窗口，层叠排列窗口等
<void1> 至少xfce不行
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 比如看到的y上有很明显被"隔断"的
<myke2> lemonoie: 不对, 看来是wqy-microhei的问题
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 是wqy-microhei的问题
<edison0354> myke2: win32有tiling wm？
<myke2> edison0354: e.g. HashTWM
<knownbad> fivesheep: 有没看见frys的广告？
<cfy> MaskRay: 悲剧.erc卡死,emacs也卡死....我只好用别的client了...
<lemonoie> 如果你喜歡玩遊戲，你可能會喜歡下面這張照片，在 Linux 上玩 Quake 3，而且用 24 個螢幕來顯示（！）：
<lemonoie> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/Images/quake_24_screens.jpg
<naked8> ubuntu下怎么安装 fedora
<lemoncaleb-> naked8: febootstrap
<tenzu1> ??
<cfy> myke2: 在不?
<cfy> myke2: http://paste2.org/p/1439100
<cfy> myke2: 帮忙看看这个,这个写得比库函数还慢,strtol
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: fedora也有这种东西？
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见折腾鬼
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见0354
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见主席下划线
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> tenzu1: 拜见疼疼
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<cfy> happyaron: 高考准备得怎么样了?
<tenzu1> happyaron: 拜见老小
<roylez_> happyaron: 不容易阿，一晚上练习蹭网
<cfy> happyaron: cl版本的po解析已经出来了....
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> cfy: 累了，休息下
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: dnsmasq的有效时间怎么搞?
<happyaron> cfy: 强大
<tenzu1> roylez_:  主席万岁～～！
<cfy> roylez: 貌似只有数量么?
<happyaron> cfy: dnsmasq不支持ttl
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道
<happyaron> cfy: 完全遵照上游的，不能改
<cfy> happyaron: 你是说cache的有效时间么?
<happyaron> cfy: y
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 貌似有
<cfy> listen-address=127.0.0.1 server=8.8.4.4 cache-size=4200
<cfy> happyaron: roylez_: 我就用了这三个选项,目前
<edison0354> happyaron: chromium不知道啥东西可以把CPU撑爆，经验证是设置问题，正查是扩展还是lab……
<myke2> cfy: 你觉得比库函数慢不正常?
<cfy> happyaron: 就解析速度来说cl的版本更快,sbcl
<tenzu1> python的全局变量搞错了，我真是菜
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<happyaron> resolv-file=/etc/resolv.conf.dnsmasq
<happyaron> strict-order
<myke2> happyaron: 我这里终端字体Monospace出现缺水平的, 怎么回事
<cfy> myke2: 写法有什么问题么?我本来是用库函数的.然后 maskray和某人都说让我自己实现,说自己实现更快
<happyaron> listen-address=127.0.0.1
<happyaron> interface=eth0
<happyaron> bind-interfaces
<happyaron> myke2: 换个字体试试
<myke2> happyaron: wqy-microhei
<myke2> happyaron: 不知道换什么
<happyaron> myke2: wqy不适合终端
<myke2> happyaron: 那应该用什么
<happyaron> myke2: droid sans 比较常见
<myke2> happyaron: 我说的是虚拟终端
<happyaron> myke2: dejavue sans
<happyaron> dejavu
<happyaron> droid不多，是dejavu sans
<cfy> myke2: 我那写法没问题么?
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: "WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono"
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 如果坚持要 microhei 的话
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 我是这个
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 出现异常
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 我的 y Y 都正常啊
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: http://wenq.org/daily/microhei/wqy-microhei-0.2.NB-nightlybuild.tar.gz
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: daily build, 我是一个月更新一次
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 会出现水平黑删除线那样的
<cherrot> 汗……LiveCD 的 Gparted为啥不能挂在分区啊？
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 我的很正常
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 我都源里面
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 源里面的很老了
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 字体的 bug 又不好 patch
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不同情一下我吗……
<myke2> lemoncaleb-: 有ppa类似吗
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 就一个文件而已…
<cherrot> 直接没有mount point 这个选项
<lemoncaleb-> myke2: 就一个 ttc 文件而已…
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，刚才没注意，同情下，用firefox吧
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<lemoncaleb-> edison0354: chromium lab 不推荐使用
<edison0354> lemoncaleb-: 刚出来就在用了，不是lab的问题，已经测试过了
<tenzu1> chrome掩面
<lemoncaleb-> edison0354: 你是说 about:flags?
<happyaron> edison0354: 用buildbot全绿的
<edison0354> lemoncaleb-: 恩
<lemoncaleb-> edison0354: about:flags 很多选项都很坑爹
<edison0354> happyaron: 是config的问题……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那活该
<edison0354> lemoncaleb-: 所以我是选择性的开的
<happyaron> edison0354: rm -rf $HOME/.config/chromium/
<edison0354> happyaron: 不，cp了一份，然后extension挨着停用了测试……
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: febootstrap是用fakeroot和fakechroot的。
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: (c)debootstrap 也可以 fakeroot+fakechroot
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么你也要用到dns cache?
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里随时被封8.8.8.8或者8.8.4.4.无语了...
<myke2> happyaron: dej那个a也有问题
<lemoncaleb-> 用脚本换系统挺有趣的
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: 呃，那为啥pbuilder-uml还那么怪异？
<lemoncaleb-> 两个 distro 装在同一个分区
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 默认不用啊
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: 还有个问题，就是dchroot这个东西为啥还在用，不是说它不好么。。
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: fakeroot+fakechroot 挺麻烦的
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: 哦，原来如此
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里早就是那样了
<happyaron> cfy: 主要是加速解析
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 用户多吧？兼容性？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.....
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: debian的机器上是dchroot，但是看package description说它的实现不是最好的。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果外界的dns被xx了，那dnsmasq救不了你，得用pdns
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 我包 deb 都用自己的 chroot: 未压缩 151MiB
<edison0354> happyaron: 是扩展问题，扩展全删了就好了……
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: cowbuilder?
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 比现成工具少很多
<happyaron> edison0354: 呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 我刚从pdns换过来.pdns比dnsmasq多了什么?
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: 我用pbuilder+tmpfs
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 只有 64 个包
<happyaron> 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 问题是扩展我已经挨着停用了个遍了，还是没找到是哪个的问题……
<happyaron> cfy: 可以设置cache时间
<lemoncaleb-> lemonlemon: 连罕见的 依赖缺失都能查出来
<lemoncaleb-> happyaron: 连罕见的 依赖缺失都能查出来
<happyaron> lemoncaleb-: pbuilder buildd-variant 也很小，tar是80M左右
<happyaron> nb
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<cfy> happyaron:  dnsmasq cache多少时间?
<happyaron> cfy: 完全依照上游dns服务器设置的ttl
<cfy> happyaron: 那是有点不爽......先用用看...实在不行再换回去....
<edison0354> happyaron: 有希望了
<bluek> 实在怪
<edison0354> happyaron: 禁用了几个以后正常了……
<myke2> happyaron: 我只能临时用一种非常难看的: FreeMono
<happyaron> cfy: pdns 在debian里暂时没人维护，下个月我可能看看
<bluek> 这两天突然检测不到移动硬盘了，其间我升过级。
<lemonlemon> zzZZZ
<happyaron> myke2: 呃
<cfy> happyaron: ... 那那些人用啥....
<cfy> happyaron: dns的怎么会没人维护....
<lemoncaleb-> cfy: 挺正常的
<myke2> happyaron: 还有什么字体
<myke2> happyaron: 我也不知道是什么问题, 反正今天发现的, 以前似乎没
<happyaron> cfy: 国外dns速度快，也没有污染，一般不需要吧
<lemoncaleb-> debian 有些包拖个几年没人维护也是常事
<myke2> happyaron: 可能是vte的问题, gnome-terminal也有
<lemonhappyaron> myke2: 呃，你折腾啥了，我没这问题。
<edison0354> lemonDestine: lemonhappyaron：……………………
<cfy> happyaron: 确实...中国国情了......
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: 没啊, 就前两天upgrade
<lemonhappyaron> myke2: 不晓得了
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: :D
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: 大叔今天估计要彻底被整郁闷了……明天让他看log……
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: great
<bluek> 问一下，我的移动硬盘突然不工作了，刚刚在朋友的win机子上面试了一下是好的，我还以为是硬盘盒坏了呢
<bluek> 有几天没有用了，昨天和今天都update了一下。
<bluek> <bluek> 问一下，我的移动硬盘突然不工作了，刚刚在朋友的win机子上面试了一下是好的，我还以为是硬盘盒坏了呢
<bluek> <bluek> 有几天没有用了，昨天和今天都update了一下。
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: 好吧，是三个去广告的之一的问题……
<Inode_LF> test
<Inode_LF> myke2:
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍯ 
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: http://imagebin.org/155446
<myke2> lemonDestine: 如此
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: 如此
<Inode_LF> microcai: 晚上好，还没睡啊
<microcai> Inode_LF:  没
<myke2> 虚拟终端字体不正常啊
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: 去广告的用仨，悲剧的chromium
<lemonhappyaron> myke2: 呃
<lemonhappyaron> myke2: 你用的啥系统？
<vic> chromium 用 adblock啊
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: 给去广告的设了淫淫的白名单，然后好了……
<edison0354> vic: adblock , adblock plus , Better Pop Up Blocker
<edison0354> vic: 仨……
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: natty
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: 不知道是这几个跟淫淫改造器冲突了还是因为淫淫的代码写的太垃圾了……
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: 我把.fonts.conf删除后new terminal没了
<lemonlemon> chrome 的 adblock plus 会更改网页布局……
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: 冲突的可能性比较小，我刚刚disable过淫淫改造器
<edison0354> lemonlemon: ？
 * edison0354 马上停电
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: 不用改造的路过
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: 你是爪机帝
 * edison0354 网页刚刚打开几秒钟的时候，GPU进程会占好多CPU……
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: ……
<lemonhappyaron> myke2: 没用过natty
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: 搞错了, 还是有
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: xterm -fa default下没类似问题了
<myke2> lemonhappyaron: 这问题来的莫名其妙, 就今天发现了, 估计和上次更新有关
 * edison0354 chromium就是CPU和RAM的灾难……
<lemonhappyaron> E
<lemonhappyaron> edison0354: 让 rm -rf 来拯救
<edison0354> lemonhappyaron: ……
<zprood> ...
<zprood> 晚上了又
<Inode_LF> edison0354: 什么
<zprood> Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition
<lemonhappyaron> 木有人说话了。
<xiamx> 。。。
<xiamx> 找不到活阿 找不到或阿
<ugoubuntu> 64位好用不？
<lemonlemon> 内存大于2G，自然64位
<ugoubuntu> 睡觉觉了
<bitterlemon> lemonlemon, 大于4G 用64位才爽
<lemonlemon> ._.
<lemonhappyaron> alvin_rxg: gebjgd...
<alvin_rxg> lemonhappyaron: oh what?
<lemonhappyaron> alvin_rxg: 为啥今天大家都变身了呢。
<bitterlemon> lemonhappyaron, 今天是lemon节
<alvin_rxg> 偶看都改了就跟着改了呗。缘由不清楚
<lemonhappyaron> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 官二代对富二代说：你爹真牛逼的话，你在新闻联播里插播一条广告给我看看啊？富二代撇撇嘴说：你爹真牛逼的话，往里插条真的新闻给我看看？
<lemonhappyaron> lol
<vincent_wang> .
<jyfl987> 我来了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 挂机?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, harman/kardon的喇叭就是好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch下同样出众
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, vlc....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视中？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: linux下有什么游戏类似暗黑风格的
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 我不玩游戏
<gebjgd> jyfl987, arpg？
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 应该有很多
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那你玩什么?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 男人?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: y
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 攒钱买车中
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 没时间玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 那啥 rouge
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: urbanterror 哪个服务器？
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 我们平时都是几个同事自己内网玩
<jyfl987> 要是有个国内服务器就好了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额 买车一会儿也买不到 难道就等着?
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 8月份就差不多了
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 为什么买不到？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 羊肉炉
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: http://www.lgdb.org/game/diablorl
<^k^> ⇪ title: DiabloRL | Linux game database
<alvin_rxg> http://www.lgdb.org/game/flare
<^k^> ⇪ title: FLARE | Linux game database
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚上吃啥
<alvin_rxg> sauerkräute + fleisch
<knownbad> 吃便便
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 哇，羡慕，我还没吃过
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可怜的娃阿
<knownbad> 妈的。。。倒打了一扒
<knownbad> 突然想吃麻辣锅。
<knownbad> 家附近有家小绵羊
<alvin_rxg> 倒打了一扒 是什么意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你连这都不知道？‘
<alvin_rxg> 倒打一耙我知道，倒打一扒我不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他中文不好，可以理解
<knownbad> 哦。。。
<gebjgd> lastfm真是不错
<knownbad> 耙嘛，
<gebjgd> andorid都又
<knownbad> 中文我是唯一当了过的。
<alvin_rxg> nwn 呢，还是 openttd 呢？
 * alvin_rxg rolls 2 6-sided dice: 3 2
<knownbad> mpd又有问题了唉。
<alvin_rxg> Flips a coin: HEADS
<alvin_rxg> Flips a coin: HEADS
<alvin_rxg> Flips a coin: HEADS
<alvin_rxg> Flips a coin: HEADS
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<knownbad> 怎么debug skype呢，开不了只给了aborted。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊的游戏阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里没问题
<knownbad> 是我这里，不知装了什么东东就起不来了。
<knownbad> 但没什么error message。
<knownbad> 工作机就没问题。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在能看到我在听啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看不到
<alvin_rxg> mpd 的信息么啊？……
<knownbad> 你mpd行？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 一直没问题啊
<knownbad> 跑daemon还是？
<alvin_rxg> 现在就一个 daemon
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, -
<alvin_rxg> 哦，是格式问题……
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD:  -
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD:  -
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD:  -
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mpd能干吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能听last fm么ß
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: last fm 是怎么一个组织形式的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网络广播
<alvin_rxg> 不是，我是说它的 stream 是怎么样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没抓过
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: pastebin下/etc/mpd.conf。  谢了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我不用 system daemon。这边是单用户
<knownbad> lastfm好似可以用playlist.
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 之前可以的但更新后就不行了。
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.com/9V6iayJY
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来没用过mpd
<gebjgd> knownbad, lastfm到处都是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: last fm 如果是单个 stream 网址形式，或者是可以组织的 playlist， mpd 可以用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mpd不跨平台
<knownbad> 奶奶的，skype只有binary怎么debug?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这里skype刚刚的
<knownbad> 废话，我另一个公司的工作机就可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那就是了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 人品问题
<knownbad> 香肠品质吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的香肠品质太差
<knownbad> 起码不是山寨版
 * knownbad @@~看着gebjgd
<gebjgd> 正在帮个qq上的小白弄xelatex
<roylez_> gebjgd: .
<knownbad> 终于把93g的sg1(1997-2008)下载完了。
<alvin_rxg> nwn 不玩 monk 了……太郁闷了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还看那破玩意呢
<knownbad> 我前朝的嘛。
<knownbad> 这个torrent是dvd上rip下来的。品质好。
<knownbad> 还有全裸的呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ???
<roylez_> gebjgd: .
<lemonhappyaron> 有没有啥好的喜剧片或者动作片推荐？
<knownbad> 就apophis选后那次。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 3点没睡，买了这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/391754.html
<gebjgd> roylez_, 主席还不睡觉？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 还有这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/297576.html
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考
<knownbad> wikipedia上的stargate资料还真齐全。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 那个tp-link的路由器真是神器，蹭网族必备
<lemonhappyaron> roylez_: 啥型号？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 怎么神器了？
<roylez_> http://www.360buy.com/product/391754.html
<gebjgd> roylez_, 这个有arm版的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 能上debian
<gebjgd> roylez_, ssh过去能x
<roylez_> gebjgd: ???路由器而已
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我们老板买了8个
<gebjgd> roylez_, 能刷
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 功耗1w
<knownbad> 是arm的？
<roylez_> gebjgd: ath的芯片，能不能刷dd-wrt我都无所谓了，能中继就足够好了，外出携带多方便
<gebjgd> roylez_, 普通人不知道这东西能干别的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 不知道我们老板怎么知道的
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://www.vincentdeng.com/post/161.html
<knownbad> 肯定是个hacker。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 比公交卡大不了多少
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他94年的时候就用linux了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 内核贡献者
<knownbad> 那肯定没什么他不知道的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他自己用opensuse + vanille kernel
<knownbad> 那你不拍马屁去？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 拍什么马屁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pro7又是trip xxx
<knownbad> 你不是之前在转opensuse?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 受不了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 继续arch
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太难用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 源太麻烦了
<knownbad> 这里也是。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和ubuntu一个德行
<knownbad> 还是喜欢原始性高点的。
<knownbad> 但skype只有binary就没辙了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用就行了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 主席还不陪老婆睡觉去
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没老婆了
<knownbad> 那家没得看老婆的月饼脸了。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 老婆呢？
<roylez_> gebjgd: nnnd，京东买300减100，害我现在取消了订单再添东西
<knownbad> 那就。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 该
<roylez_> gebjgd: 积点口德行不
<gebjgd> roylez_, 老婆呢？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 回答问题
<roylez_> gebjgd: 看小窗
<gebjgd> 还搞神秘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, assault cube?
<knownbad> 吃pizza。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 抽游戏么
<metbsd> 终于把vm搞到真机子上了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在打 urbanterror
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 来阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在台式上和你大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视机上
<draketang> ubuntu 有什么好玩联网的游戏啊，urbanterror玩的人多吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror 搜我的名字 alvin
<knownbad> 不是eichhornchen?
<jiero> alvin_rxg:
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你玩Urban Terror时用哪个服务器呢？
<alvin_rxg> Flame Grilled Games             GRE
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/46.4.171.12:27960/
<jiero> 看来你不在
<alvin_rxg> y
<alvin_rxg> 目前不在，要开打？
<jiero> 。。。我不会跑到德国服务器享受400+ ping :D
<alvin_rxg> 那个是美洲的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你都哪个呢？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我这边 ping 最大 400，大部分在200以内
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 我看看。找不到。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 告诉我名号吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的？ archl
<alvin_rxg> 不是……服务器……
<jiero> 服务器， |WC| 中选一个？
<jiero> |alpha| Uptown?
<alvin_rxg> |wc| 我这边平均 140
<jiero> |WC|有很多呃。选哪个？
<alvin_rxg> |alpha| uptown 100
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 随便吧
<jiero> 哦。你那里网络比我好多了
<jiero> 我都在200之上
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> |wc| sydney 我这 320
<jiero> |alpha|uptown
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<jiero> 说明澳大利亚网络差。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 进不去。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？
<jiero> 说 low ping only
<alvin_rxg> 那你找个能进的吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: WC bullets and
<alvin_rxg> 你先进了吧，我搜索你的名字
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在装garena
<knownbad> 嘎热那？
<knownbad> 回家气。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<alvin_rxg> jiero:
<jiero> alvin_rxg: o1
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还好玩
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 从喝酒开始，越玩越差……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> 德国人
<alvin_rxg> 我不是……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 高ping的urban terror真不好玩～
<jiero> ^_^
<^k^>  06:31
<jiero> 这是我最讨厌的bot ^k^
<alvin_rxg> 还是去 gore 玩，至少没有 riyadh 那烂图
<jiero> 啊啊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-28
<jiero> 人在否？
<Evanescence> hi
<Evanescence> bot
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍠ 
<jiero> hi
<eastux> hi
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍠ 
<jiero> 我想把自己装的字体放个种子，哪里上传比较好？
<jiero> 呃。
<banban> 频道irc日志在哪
<Evanescence> ^k^: !irc channel log
<^k^> Evanescence, 你是男人还是女人？  ㍠ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: :)... lol
<Evanescence> jiero: use command mktorrent or use transmission or utorrent etc softwares to make torrent, then collect upload site
<alpha080> banban: //topic
<alpha080> banban: 输入/topic
<jiero> Evanescence: ty, which site is good for sharing？
<banban> alpha080: Insufficient arguments for command.
<alpha080> banban: http://goo.gl/RiNlW
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<Evanescence> jiero: you can search google with "make torrent good share site"
<alpha080> banban: 你博客迁到哪儿去了？
<jiero> Evanescence: those probably blocked by GFW
<jiero> Evanescence: ... hi, you got broken IME/
<Evanescence> jiero: well, I do not think so , because I can use uTorrent or transmission to download, you can use them to directly make torrent
<Evanescence> jiero: no, broken terminal
<jiero> Evanescence: I meant torret share sites
<jiero> torrent...
<Evanescence> jiero: you want to put it on site ? just send in mail or give ...
<banban> 为什么汉字是乱码
<Evanescence> or put it on you blog site etc
<alpha080> 你用什么客户端上啊？端口是？
<Evanescence> banban: install some language package then restart your computer
<banban> web IRC
 * jiero was so frustrating about turrets and torrents..  
<ofan> hallo
<alpha080> 换成手机去了阿。。。
<Evanescence> banban: like apt-cache search lanaguage zh cn
<jiero> Evanescence: thanks, I think I better waste google code.
<Evanescence> yeah,,, jiero
<banban> Evanescence: windows
<Evanescence> banban: well, if you use xchat , setting it into utf-8 , web , change your browser encode setting
<banban> Evanescence: successed 3Q
<Evanescence> banban: what is 3Q ?
<banban> Thank you
<banban> 时间都不对 我明明昨晚十点多说的话 怎么日志上是下午一点
<marvin-42> banban: where is your blog now?
<Evanescence> banban: same question , where is your blog ? can I have a look ?
<banban> blog暂时关闭 等我不忙的时候再开 多谢大家支持！
<Evanescence> banban: what is your blog ? osmsg.org ?
<banban> 不
<Evanescence> banban: just a personal blog ?
<banban> 是
<marvin-42> That"s zhangkaixuan's
<Evanescence> marvin-42: really ? it's awesome
 * missing 那个会打包 deb的?我编译的包比源里面的旧,什么让它以为是新的?
<missing> banban: 早上好~
<roylez_> missing: .
<roylez_> banban: 死斑斑
<missing> roylez_: 主席早上好
<missing> tenzu: 疼疼早上好
<missing> ofan: 网警早上好
<roylez_> missing: http://www.360buy.com/product/391754.html
<missing> jiero: 罗姐早上好
<ofan> missing: 早就辞职不干了...
<roylez_> missing: jiero 那边是晚上吧
<roylez_> ofan: ...
<roylez_> ofan: 额一直不知道阿
<ofan> roylez_: 发不下工资...  孩子都木有奶吃..
<missing> ofan: 可惜...
<roylez_> ofan: nnnd，现在干啥发财呢？
<missing> roylez_: 新西兰的阿
<marvin-42> roylez_: what's that?
<ofan> roylez_: 捐..
<missing> roylez_: 主席要买这个路由器?不错,好看兼实用
<roylez_> ofan: 你捐啥？
<roylez_> missing: 已经京东订了
<missing> ofan: 一年维稳几千亿哪里去了?
<roylez_> missing: 一块订了这个  http://www.360buy.com/product/297576.html
<ofan> roylez_: 捐精去.. 不知道什么价
<missing> roylez_: 送我不,哈哈
<roylez_> ofan: 3000一次，听说
<jiero> missing: 咪咪早上好。
<jiero> roylez:我不在美国。
<missing> 不错啊,我就一直想试试无线网卡,可惜没有机会
<roylez_> missing: 不送。我留着蹭网专用
<ofan> roylez_: 安次算.. 不太划算了这
<missing> jiero: 罗姐也流氓了
<jiero> missing: ？
<roylez_> jiero: 哦，鸟狂拉屎的新西兰？
<jiero> 什么意思？
<missing> lol
<banban> Evanescence: 你懂服务器方面的知识吗
<marvin-42> 我昨天也买了个路由。。。
<jiero> 咪咪 有什么不妥？
<Evanescence> banban: no, I am a newbie on linux
<missing> roylez_: 在家用还是干嘛?买路由器的,主席
<jiero> roylez: 在澳大利亚
<roylez_> missing: 家里也可以用阿，外出也可以用
<banban> Evanescence: 恩
<jiero> roylez虽然也是鸟狂拉屎
<roylez_> jiero: ....我去年从那里回来的
<missing> roylez_: 主席曾经和罗姐一个地方呢,竟然不知道哦
<roylez_> jiero: 哪个城市？
<jiero> roylez: 悉尼
<missing> 哦,外出还带路由器啊...
<jiero> roylez去年我都没怎么来这里
<roylez_> jiero: 哦，悉尼是大都市，还好啦
<missing> roylez_: 没主席的魔都好
<banban> 有没有人懂服务器虚拟内存啊
<marvin-42> roylez_: 你买的是迅捷那款79块的吗？我爪机。
<missing> banban: 主席肯定知道
<roylez_> marvin-42: 我买的这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/391754.html
<banban> roylez_: 你知道吗
<roylez_> banban: 你要干啥？
<roylez_> missing: 神是无所不知的，我不是
<marvin-42> 不敢看。。。会爆流量的。
<banban> 稍等
<missing> roylez_: 我没说主席无所不知,不过服务器内存估计知道~~~
<banban> roylez_: 物理内存几乎没有了的时候 添加虚拟内存会有效果吗
<roylez_> marvin-42: nnnd，TP-Link WR700N
<marvin-42> 知道了，不就是那个便携式的。。
<roylez_> banban: 有用是肯定有用的。但是page-in/page-out的还是少不了的，速度快不上去，只是让机子还能跑
<roylez_> marvin-42: 恩，方便
<banban> roylez_: 服务器上的 我就跑程序用
<roylez_> banban: 那就加吧
<banban> roylez_: 稍等 给你截图看看
<roylez_> banban: 只要你的程序还在内存里面就好，其他的就不管了
<banban> roylez_: 不在内存里在哪里
<roylez_> banban: 硬盘上阿，swap就是硬盘空间了
<banban> roylez_: 像这样 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86379
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu中文衍生版 • linux mint11下的无线驱动，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333161 刚刚装了个linux mint 11，但发现用在使用了自带工具下载无线网卡驱动，激活无线卡后，依然没有找到无线网卡，不知道如何是好了？请各路高手帮忙，谢谢！ 郁闷，还得下个gimp编辑图片才好上传图片。 统计信息: 发表于 由 songwei ...
<roylez_> banban: 你swap给的真奔放，42G，内存两倍就绰绰有余了。
<banban> roylez_: 不是我给的 我又不是root 师兄的root
<banban> roylez_: 先告诉我这样有没有问题 我的程序还可以继续运行吗
<roylez_> banban: 可以的
<banban> roylez_: 主要是 我还有好几个程序在跑 昨天实验室一个人的程序一下子占掉30%内存 看到free那么一点点 我怕服务器崩掉我所有程序就得重跑 所以kill掉一个
<banban> 今天早上又加的
<banban> roylez_: are you sure
<roylez_> banban: 没事，你的cache里面其实还可以挤出来170M左右，内存还富裕呢
<roylez_> banban: 当然
<banban> roylez_: 170M算啥 服务器最少需要多少内存支撑
<roylez_> banban: 没个确定数的，看你跑的是什么，你放心跑吧
<roylez_> missing: http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110526/203133.html
<banban> roylez_: 恩 那就好 3Q
<missing> roylez_: ...联合早报早几天的报道了,这个很好啊.坐牢还可以上网,真是一大福利
<roylez_> missing: 白天挖矿，晚上刷金，太不人道了...
<missing> roylez_: 这个...中国什么时候人道过?
<missing> roylez_: 主席你更是罪魁祸首呐,民族的罪人呐,哈哈
<roylez_> missing: ....
<missing> lol
<Stifler> 大家早
<roylez_> missing: 我是救星好不好
<marvin-42> 对外一直很人道。。
<missing> 中国人没有人道这个理念的
<roylez_> Stifler: 小回回早
<banban> roylez_: 为什么你这么闲 不用上班的吗
<roylez_> banban: 今天不是周6吗
<banban> roylez_: 哦
<missing> roylez_: 等你起义再改口还来得及lol
<Stifler> roylez_: 周六不加班的么
<roylez_> Stifler: 加班的工作不做
<roylez_> missing: ....
<Stifler> roylez_: -.-
<missing> Stifler: 人家是主席呐
<Stifler> missing: 说的也是
<marvin-42> 都没时间观念了，小班子
<roylez_> banban: 神比我更闲，破马也闲
<missing> roylez_: 我估计主席还是来我这里吧,当年的农村包围城市依然是好办法,魔都不适合你的,主席
<roylez_> missing: 哪里？
<banban> roylez_: EE在吗 我去找他打架
<missing> 我愿一生追随主席,混饭吃,哈哈,广东 西部山区
<jiero> 打架？
<missing> banban: 周末\做奶爸
<missing> \ <> ee
<marvin-42> 同上上
<Stifler> 枪杆子里出证券
<Stifler> 政权..
<roylez_> missing: 广东蛮夷之地阿，瘴气太重
<missing> Stifler: lol
<Stifler> ^o^
<missing> roylez_: 是啊,我在这里就要经常喝凉茶解毒的
<missing> 闷湿的时候特别严重
<Stifler> 长痘痘
<banban> missing: 周末没活了吗 就在这口水泛滥
<missing> banban: 上班呢...
<banban> missing: 哦 上班也可以口水泛滥 soga
 * missing 那个会打包的,救命阿
<missing> banban: 上班干嘛,不就是混时间啊
<missing> banban: 你做我老板我就不来吹水了,lol
 * itrufeng 早上好
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 醒来4小时了。
 * jiero 想睡
<missing> jiero: 赞,我也是喜欢睡觉,哈哈
<jiero> missing: 今天是什么日子来着。。。我不能睡安稳。。。
<missing> jiero: 今天是5.28,罗姐处男遇难日
<missing> lol
<jiero> http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.jp/mplus-fonts/6650/mplus-TESTFLIGHT-039.tar.gz
<hyb> kwin老是崩溃，如何重启
<missing> hyb: 啥版本的kde4
<jiero> 下载字体，发现 自己下载速度受限了 6kb/s
<jiero> missing: 28岁前我大概还是处男。
<jiero> ^_^
<hyb> 4.6.3
<missing> 字体不用着急啊,慢慢来就是了
<jiero> 关键是发现网速受限了
<missing> hyb: 啥显卡?没有理由老是崩溃阿
<marvin-42> hyb: 说具体点
<hyb> missing: 集成的
<jiero> hyb，把配置文件删除殆尽
<missing> jiero: 资本主义也有这个事?
<jiero> missing: 。。。
<missing> hyb: 试试更新显卡驱动?
<marvin-42> 先备份!
<hyb> jiero: 如何删
<missing> 删除配置文件也可以,rm -rf ~/.kde
<hyb> missing: 在哪里更新
<marvin-42> 你说清问题。。
<missing> hyb: 啥集成显卡?
<marvin-42> 别马上乱删
<roylez_> missing: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110527/203309_2.html
<missing> roylez_: 主席..能胸有大志点,不去看acfan呢?哈哈
<jiero> hyb: 找 ~/.kde/里的kwin的设置
<roylez_> missing: 那看啥？
<missing> roylez_: 不知道,lol
<hyb> 不知道如何查看显卡，肯定是intel的
<jiero>  看松鼠
<missing> hyb: intel的 试试ppa的最新的xorg和intel显卡驱动看看?
<missing> zmcbb30: 包包难得一见哦
<linuxer0203_> 怎么安装ati的
<linuxer0203_>  构建包的时候出错
<hyb> missing: ppa超级慢阿
<missing> hyb: 慢...先试试删除配置文件,不行再ppa吧...
<linuxer0203_> 额
<zmcbb30> missing: 咪咪
<missing> linuxer0203_: 用开源的不错啊
<missing> zmcbb30: 今天没去搬水泥啊
<linuxer0203_> 我也想开源
<zmcbb30> missing: 不去搬水泥了 , 等下去搬砖头
<linuxer0203_> 但是我昨天貌似把驱动搞掉了
<linuxer0203_> debian
<missing> zmcbb30: 哦,记得给主席送几块,大力点仍,哈哈
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<missing> linuxer0203_: 我也是debian,用的nvidia的开源显卡驱动
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 大包
<roylez_> zmcbb30: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110527/203306.html
<roylez_> missing: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110527/203306.html
<roylez_> missing: 看这个，一定要坚持到最后
<missing> ...
<missing> 好的...
<jiero> missing: 你用debian的啊。。。
<jiero> sid么？
<zmcbb30> roylez 哪个是你 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ....
<roylez_> zmcbb30: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110527/203305.html
<zmcbb30> roylez 脑残视频 , 那么多字
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ...弹幕可以关的
<zmcbb30> 也没什么好看
<Stifler> 大叔牛逼
<missing> jiero: 嗯,咋了
<missing> 罗姐
<jiero> Sintel主题曲 FLAC格式 http://www.janmorgenstern.com/sintel/Jan_Morgenstern-Sintel-FLAC.zip
<jiero> missing: 忘记了，所以你说了我很吃惊，因为用Debian的我只见过pocoyo
<zmcbb30> debian有什么奇怪 ?
<Stifler> 我也用debian
 * jiero 认为很少见的说
<jiero> 和其他的比起来，除了suse
<missing> jiero: 晕,我经常换的...最近不是很受得了unity g3跑debian来玩玩而已
<zmcbb30> missing: 不用Ubuntu ?
<jiero> 我很少换。。。
<missing> zmcbb30: 最近没有用
<roylez_> missing: 你换来换去的干啥阿
<zmcbb30> missing: 为啥要换来换去 ?
<missing> 我无聊啊,一无聊我就折腾
<jiero> http://www.janmorgenstern.com/sintel/I_Move_On-Sintels_Song.ly
<zmcbb30> missing: 不如去数手指
<missing> 没办法,可以解闷
<roylez_> missing: 有空折腾wm去，折腾distro自寻烦恼
<missing> zmcbb30: 可以考虑去看acfan,哈哈
<jiero> 。。。
<zmcbb30> missing: 什么事acfan ?
<missing> roylez_: wm也有...我今天就是编译fvwm2.7
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 我不折腾。我只搞e16
<missing> zmcbb30: 主席刚才的链接你没点啊
<zmcbb30> 哪个 ?
<missing> e16没有啥好玩的..
<jiero> zmcbb30: 那是个网站
<zmcbb30> missing: 那个不是无聊了 , 是脑残
<missing> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110527/203306.html
<missing> zmcbb30: 啥都没关系了...
<missing> 大法时间就好
<zmcbb30> missing: 你是富婆还是富二代 ?
<zmcbb30> 竟然要打发时间
<missing> zmcbb30: 我是穷打工了老剩男...
<zmcbb30> 靠
<missing> 下班没事做啊
<zmcbb30> 那不抓紧时间泡妞
<roylez_> missing: +1
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 泡妞要钱滴
<missing> roylez_: 加精啊?
<jiero> missing: 性冷淡？
<jiero> missing: 哦
<missing> jiero: 哈哈
<missing> 八卦开始了
<missing> 哈哈
<jiero> missing: 不知道。我都不明白那个词的意思地说。
 * roylez_ 坐等路由器送到家
<zmcbb30> roylez 傻瓜 , 当你泡到妞为你花钱你就NB了
<missing> 同性恋呢,不好意思和人家说的呢
<jiero> missing: 。。。
<missing> lol
<jiero> missing: 你 真的？
<missing> zmcbb30: 嗯,泡妞也分境界的
<missing> jiero: 你白痴
 * jiero 很失落，被missing看穿了。
<missing> ooops
<Stifler> -.-
<master> 不知道为什么退出Amarok的时候plasma会崩溃？求解答
<missing> master: kde4挑显卡的,似乎
<master> 不懂
<roylez_> missing: ...wm挑显卡？？？kde好霸气
<jiero> master: KDE4下不是所有显卡都好用的
<jiero> roylez_: compiz也是调显卡的啊。
<missing> roylez_: 我个人感觉而已,nvidia的显卡用kde4就好用很多
 * jiero 不开 composite是王道
<roylez_> missing: 我是穷人，这辈子还没用过nvidia卡
 * missing 同意罗姐
<jiero> 开了就容易卡的慢腾腾
<missing> roylez_: 你扯蛋
<missing> jiero: 不开就不好看了
<master> 我还以为是程序本身的问题
<jiero> missing: 可是我看自己就行了～
<jiero> ^_^
<missing> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> 要想看好看的
<Stifler>  /home满了...
 * jiero 自恋过渡
 * TopWinStudio1 如何设置arch下的一个ntfs的xp分区为bootable?
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ea16c21jw1dhm5w9wh9nj.jpg
<jiero> roylez_：你的东西太大了。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> missing: 看看神的绝技 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/698c8d91tw1dhkxkqdnq3g.gif
<jiero> roylez_：网络限速中 5kb/s上限。
<roylez_> jiero: 流量超了阿
<roylez_> jiero: 为啥不用TPG
<jiero> roylez就是TPG
<jiero> ^_^
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: TPG最垃圾了
<jiero> roylez以前我这里怎么超流量都不管的。
<jiero> 变成TPG网络质量变差了，还管流量了
<missing> roylez_: 不错,天地和谐
<roylez_> jiero: 记得tpg超了流量速度都还成的，skype电话都没问题
 * missing 出去散步~
<TopWinStudio1> 如何设置arch下的一个ntfs的xp分区为bootable?
<jiero> roylez: 这里原来是soul的，不算tpg正式用户
<jiero> roylez_:我原先拨号上网都可以打Skype电话
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • “挂”了，没“起”来。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333167 Gnome3，本来想重启来着，Alt没按好，就“挂起”了。恢复的时候屏幕全红，键盘鼠标都挂了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-05-28 9:52
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 台风 http://i.imgur.com/smF2z.jpg
<zmcbb30> ........
<jiero> 用了TPG我的感触是，什么时候中国网络限制用户用 TCP/UDP Tx  在 30 以下，中国的网速就快了
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_...
<jiero> roylez ... 反正我怎么查我也没超过60的时候。。。
<jiero> 只要有别人用了国产的网络应用，都飞上200
<jiero> 然后我的网络活动就仅限于经常断线的IRC了
<roylez_> jiero: tpg没超流量的时候挺好的。我一般要下载的东西都留着晚上电脑下
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 瑞典地铁  http://sharerimg.com/p/85820.html
<jiero> roylez_:玩游戏的时候明显顿。～
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> jiero: 你买车了没？
<jiero> roylez_ 需求不同，我不下载多少。
<jiero> roylez:我从小讨厌汽车
<roylez_> jiero: 我基本上是升级系统和下毛片
<jiero> roylez_: 本来打算先买飞机的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝
<roylez_> jiero: 澳大利亚的公交系统价格太坑爹
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 靠 , 你这样的反应太慢了吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 台风 http://i.imgur.com/smF2z.jpg
<jiero> roylez不是免费的？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 刚来办公室
<roylez_> jiero: ???免费公交？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席早
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 老板啊......10点上班
<jiero> roylez 你没来悉尼，这里费用世界第一
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 免费加班的
<roylez_> jiero: brisbane差不多的
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐女子
<jiero> roylez: 不会吧。。。
<jiero> 澳洲排名进世界前10的只有悉尼吧。
<jiero> 公交收费金额而言
<roylez_> jiero: 反正公共交通很有坑外地人的味道在里面
<jiero> 以前排在荷兰一个城市之后，后来因为每6个月涨价一次而超越了
<roylez_> jiero: 我走的那年还改了规矩不卖月票了
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> roylez 我买那些票都是自己填天数。
<roylez_> jiero: 那悉尼还是实惠点的
<jiero> 。。。已经较我来的时候涨价 100%了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 感觉那里原先就有个洞
<roylez_> jiero: 我当时住的地方离学校4个zone，daily要7.9 。。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 昨天我还看见个椅子插墙上的
<tenzu> roylez_: 都很NB
<jiero> roylez: 呃。很远的说，我5KM，要 $7.9
<jiero> MeeGo Being Ported To Wayland
<jiero> 新闻啊。Meego也用Wayland的话，Wayland应该有希望了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 原来是这样  http://i.imgur.com/LOzs8.jpg
<Stifler> 我还以为这木头多硬的呢..
<oinil> 焦虑阿
<oinil> 昨天跟mm表白了，可是mm现在一点反应都没有
<oinil> 咋办阿
<Stifler> oinil: 恭喜你，成功了
<oinil> 要是mm输出能重定向到终端就好了
<Stifler> -.-
<oinil> ....
<oinil> Stifler: 你咋知道阿？
<roylez_> oinil: ...
<roylez_> oinil: try another one
<Stifler> oinil: 如果是拒绝的话MM一定好开口，同意的话怎么好意思开口呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 果然有个窟窿
<Stifler> 戳进去的
<roylez_> oinil: 我曾经有个师弟，在金融危机的时候找到工作了，他什么都一般，但是他投了500份简历
<Stifler> !
<oinil> roylez_: 这个能一样么？我可是专一的人
<oinil> 500份.....
<oinil> 我到哪里去找这么多mm阿
<Stifler> 我曾经有个师弟，在女生最少的的地方找到GF了，他什么都一般，但是他追了500个MM
<roylez_> oinil: 差不多吧。你找个模特agency，查到联系方式挨个打电话
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 好主意
<missing> lol
<tenzu> roylez_: 外拍人体模特么？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 拍大尺度的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 还得带视频
<roylez_> tenzu: 机子不太对劲了，w都会卡死，只有irc没事
<tenzu> roylez_: 找包包保佑一下
<roylez_> tenzu: ps不能列出进程列表，w卡死，top不能起，其他的命令似乎正常
<roylez_> tenzu: 升级系统重启，nnd
<tenzu> roylez_: 这么严重啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 不知道是什么毛病
<roylez_> tenzu: dmesg 里面有一坨屎
<tenzu> roylez_: 可能是个重装的时刻。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 开bug的时候，也许是内核bug
<roylez_> [141480.426293] Call Trace:
<roylez_> [141480.426299]  [<c1102e5a>] ? __dentry_open+0x23a/0x300
<roylez_> [141480.426303]  [<c110e500>] ? generic_permission+0x20/0xb0
<roylez_> [141480.426324]  [<c131b93f>] call_rwsem_down_read_failed+0x7/0xc
<roylez_> [141480.426329]  [<c131b0dd>] ? down_read+0xd/0x10
<roylez_> [141480.426334]  [<c10dd991>] access_process_vm+0x31/0x180
<^k^> roylez_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tenzu> 。。。
<tenzu> 完全看不懂
<roylez_> ^k^: 你这么早阿，坑爹不是
<^k^> roylez_, 所以你明白。  ㍢ 
<roylez_> ^k^: ...
<redleaf__> 你好，机器人在不？
<jiero> 问lemonhall，他滚了几百个mm了
<sleepwalkera> hey ya
<redmorning1> 今年4月，国家统计局公布的第六次全国人口普查数据中，男女比例118.06比100
<jiero> redmorning1: 那么男女死亡比例呢？
<jiero> ^_^
<roylez_> tenzu: 果然不能正常重启了
<redmorning1> 对了，上面说的是出生人口男女比例，不知是什么意思
<tenzu> roylez_: 要重装么？
<roylez_> tenzu: 不需要吧，只是个bug。所有的进程管理都费了
<snoop_fy> redmorning1: 说明要是还没找不到女朋友，也不能全怪我们，本来女的就稀有。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 还没遇到过
<redmorning1> 我只想说，同志你好！到时中国一声“天下大同”，震惊世界
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 天下大同说了别人也不懂
<redmorning1> 到2020年，中国处于婚龄的男性人数将比女性多出3000万到4000万，这意味着平均五个男性中将有一个找不到配偶——GOOGLE搜来的，消息来源有待考证
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 另外，中国男人不容易找到非中国伴侣，而中国女人大受外人欢迎。
<jiero> 哈哈
<redmorning1> 它这五分之一怎么算的，怎么算着不对啊
<redmorning1> 哦，“处于婚龄”的
<linuxer0203> 怎么安装ati驱动阿？
<linuxer0203> 我应该安装好了，
<linuxer0203> 但是debian 6 没有xrog.conf
<void1> 不需要xorg.conf的
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个好
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.securix.security-portal.cz/wiki/doku.php/etc_sysctl.conf
<^k^> ⇪ title: etc_sysctl.conf [Securix GNU/Linux]
<tenzu> roylez_: @_@ 直接看不懂
<roylez_> tenzu: 能用就行
<roylez_> 加了这些参数，重启了 tenzu
<roylez_> tenzu: 我笨了，根本不用重启的
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2011/05/28/creative_beggers.html
<roylez_> tenzu: 似乎加了这些参数后打开网页流畅了一点点，大概是因为屏蔽了一些ipv6的功能吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 还没用过ipv6
<tenzu> roylez_: 我这儿似乎默认v6了
<roylez_> tenzu: 似乎改变音量的快捷键不好使了，不知道怎么把我的acpi设定又弄死了
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 1104怎么将Chromium设置为默认浏览器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333173 在首选项里设置没有用，开机还是提示不是默认浏览器，还是默认的Firefox... 求解！感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mr.Dict — 2011-05-28 11:31
<roylez_> tenzu: hotkey ATK0100:00 00000030 00000014
<roylez_> tenzu: event=hotkey[ /](ATKD|HOTK) .*
<roylez_> event变了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我现在用gnome3，都找不到地方改
<roylez_> tenzu: 装了acpid，裸改 /etc/acpi/... 里面的东西
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 全局热键可以改metacity
<roylez_> tenzu: okay了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/02/09/acpi-setup.html
<tenzu> hata: 麻烦，懒得弄。不过还是谢谢
<hata> 唧唧
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得自己的blog太废柴。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<alpha080> tenzu的blog在哪儿？俺去看看什么叫废柴
<tenzu> alpha080: 你得保证不笑话我
<alpha080> 好吧。。。我只能保证我自己，不能保证其他人
<tenzu> 。。。
<alpha080> 在哪儿啊？不想人肉你
 * jiero 还好我没写，否则必定被tenzu找平衡
<tenzu> alpha080: tenzu.wordpress.com
<tenzu> jiero: 我觉得你比我有文采
<alpha080> 汗，原来是在wordpress上的
<alpha080> 我前年的一个都被挂起了
<jiero> tenzu:我有文采也是神级别的、
<NoIE> 我妈妈的博客又被关了。。。
<NoIE> 我妈妈说非死不可不好用。。。
<NoIE> 我妈妈现在用的是新浪的博客。
<alpha080> tenzu: 统计下你blog里面 "哼哼" 出现的频率。。。偶没有笑话你，哼哼
<jiero> NoIE: 你妈妈？
<alpha080> NoIE: 你妈妈这么赶潮流...
<alpha080> 总结一下，tenzu跟ee的风格差不多，果然是因为灌水灌多了么？
<tenzu> alpha080: 我跟神还是有差距的，我赶不上
<alpha080> 哼哼哼 跟 哼哼 的区别而已...
<hata> ordinary punctuation 是不是过去式
<alpha080> 话说我blog开到哪儿，那儿就被封了。。。偶准备把博客名字改成 开封
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 没有图片啊亲
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 去旅游的post 也没有图片
<alpha080> 看古力下棋去鸟
<alpha080> hata: 疼猪怕我们看了都要拨打120
<dreamysirc> centerim对中文支持不知道如何？
<dreamysirc> 大家看看会乱码么？
<NoIE> 非常感谢您对 Google AdSense 感兴趣。在审核您的申请后，我们的专家发现它不符合我们的计划标准。因此，我们无法批准您参与此计划。
<NoIE> 是我的博客访问量太低了吗？
<alpha080> 你的博客是？
<NoIE> alpha080: http://panda3d.blogbus.com
<tenzu> hata: 长的丑，不好意思放照片
<NoIE> alpha080: 最近访问人数为：6、7、5、4、6、6、8 。
<hata> tenzu←␣←; 我说风景啊亲
<NoIE> 是不是访问人数太少了？
<alpha080> 有点少啊。。。比我的好多了
<NoIE> alpha080: 您的博客是？
<alpha080> 我的一般是 1 0 1 0 1 0
<alpha080> marvin-42.appspot.com
<alpha080> 墙外= =
<hata> 1 不就是自己吗
<alpha080> 没有吧。。。用google 分析的
<alpha080> 偶尔还有2的
<alpha080> 懒得挪窝了，挪到哪儿，那儿就挂了
<naked8> fedora 为什么用学校用完之后，再去用宽带 怎么就不能连了 而且反过来也这样
<dapeng> 大家好
<jin0828> 真不知道QQ开放了是好事还是坏似乎...
<^k^> dapeng, 好  ㍤ 
<dapeng> 有没有人用过libreoffice
<NoIE> alpha080: 您的日志有点少。。。
<NoIE> dapeng: 默认安装的。
<jin0828> libreoffice? 11.04自带的那个?
<NoIE> jin0828: 是啊。
<naked8> jin0828: qq
<dapeng> 我在fedora下安装运行时出现了错误
<naked8> jin0828: qq
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 这个去驱动为什么安装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333179 小弟我安装这个ubuntu的ati驱动怎么安装不了啊！？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2011-05-28 12:14
<jin0828> fedora .....这个真不懂....
<NoIE> dapeng: 说得详细点。
<naked8> jin0828: qq开放了
<jin0828> 是啊~QQ开放了~
<jin0828> 不知道是好是坏...
<naked8> 我10.04最近老让我升级  我不想升 他老在提醒  怎么不让他提醒
<jin0828> 感觉开放了好像还是老是被禁用~
<naked8> 有什么版本吗 jin0828
<jin0828> 我用的pidgin
<jin0828> ....
<jin0828> 这个....
<naked8> jin0828: qq pidgin怎么用
<alpha080> NoIE: 没啥东西就不写了，私人blog嘛
<happyaron> 开放什么？
<jin0828> sudo apt-get install pidgin ....
<naked8> happyaron: jin0828说qq开放了
<NoIE> alpha080: :-)，你用的是谷歌的那个云服务吗？
<happyaron> 哦
<dapeng> jin0828: /opt/libreoffice/program/soffice: line 167
<naked8> jin0828: 我在用pidgin
<naked8> happyaron: 有没有用过fedora
<dapeng> jin0828: (core dumped) "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@
<alpha080> NoIE: 是啊，用的是gae..
<NoIE> alpha080: 代码是您自己写的吗？
<alpha080> 以前用blogger...然后，后来用wordpress,结果，最后用gae,不说了
<alpha080> NoIE: 不是，那是别人写的东西
<alpha080> NoIE: 博客上有出处的
<NoIE> alpha080: 真想用gae写个游戏啥的。。。
<naked8> 为什么ubuntu老让我升级
<NoIE> naked8: 设置一下。
<naked8> NoIE: 在哪里设置
<naked8> NoIE: 软件源上版本升级上选择 只有长期支持版本
<alpha080> NoIE: 俺不懂代码的。。。只会用现成的。要用gae要学python
<naked8> ubuntu10.04还会升级  NoIE？？
<NoIE> naked8: 系统-》更新管理器-》设置。。。
<NoIE> 将“更新”标签下的提前是仿出的更新和不支持的更新去掉。
<dapeng> #join fedora-cn
<NoIE> 将检查升级后面的每天改为两个星期。
<naked8> 打开更新管理器  就让我升级
<naked8> 还是写着发行版本
<lxy> j
<myke2> happyaron: 好奇怪, 昨天提到的现象今天似乎没了
<vic> 91手机助手好不好
<appleAA> vic, 简单方便, 但是附属品太多
<vic> linux链接andriod是用什么？
<appleAA> 不清楚. ios用户.
<cece> 网站维护日快要到了吧
<microcai> hi
<myke2> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍥ 
<roylez_> Destine: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dhmo5ko263g.gif
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dhlmwhniycg.gif
<microcai> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> roylez_: 看着就疼
<Destine> roylez, 太难过了。
<jiero> roylez_：主席真闲啊。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<dragonkid> hi
<^k^> dragonkid, 好  ㍥ 
<roylez_> Destine: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110526/203171.html
<dragonkid> 呵呵  终于直到怎么在这上面说话了
<dragonkid> 我向请问下  怎么看其他聊天室的列表啊？
 * NoIE 正在下载模拟人生3 ，程序显示，还需要11天。。。
<roylez_> missing: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110526/203084.html
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<dragonkid> ？
<dragonkid> 为什么这么多人在却没人说话呢？
<roylez_> edison0354: edison chan...
<tenzu> acfan打开总是那么慢。。。
<alpha080> dragonkid: list
<dragonkid> 什么意思？
<microcai> ????
<dragonkid> alpha080 01:36:01 PM
<dragonkid> dragonkid: list
<alpha080> 输入 /list
<dragonkid> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<inode> 没道理啊,irc都被封了
<inode> 今天少了很多人吧
<alpha080> dragonkid: 你用什么客户端啊？
<dragonkid> empathy
<Colin-shzsc> dragonkid: empathy 目前可用的命令很少
<dragonkid> 那你们都用的什么呢？
<inode> ls
<dragonkid> ls是？  客户端？
<Colin-shzsc> pidgin，其实和 empathy 的 irc 差不多，基本都可以图形化操作（empathy 似乎是想彻底图形化），但可以使用比较多的传统意义上的命令
<inode> dragonkid: 你在想什么啊,ls还客户端
<Colin-shzsc> inode: 封？我上海的联通用 ipv4 都可以上来
<inode> Colin-shzsc: 那我不晓得,
<Colin-shzsc> inode: 封的大概是网页吧
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dhmuaw39edg.gif
<inode> Colin-shzsc: 可能是我的IP
<jyf1987> wtf, 让老外给忽悠瘸了
<inode> Colin-shzsc: 看着吧,会越来越多人上IRC会遇到麻烦了
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> edison0354: .
<chongwish> 大家中午好
<chongwish> 难道都去午睡了么？
<tenzu> roylez_: 打开好慢
<roylez_> tenzu: gif嘛
<tenzu> roylez_: 我挂了ssh
<Colin-shzsc> inode: 我倒是觉得 SSL 的两个端口比较危险，freenode 的证书貌似是自签名的，容易被动手脚。我现在就是 7000 端口 SSL 上来的
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<appleAA> - - .别人都睡觉去了??? 写代码的你伤不起啊..
<tenzu> roylez_: 重点观察对象，要低调
<chongwish> appleAA: 写啥代码呢？
<appleAA> chongwish, 课程设计.
<roylez_> tenzu: 你那边bt应该是不违法的吧
<edison0354> appleAA: 额，我们的课设是减速器还有换热器……
<appleAA> edison0354, 神马玩意啊...乱七八糟的.
<appleAA> edison0354, 我们的是 产品推荐.
<tenzu> roylez_: 不违法，不过跟版权沾边就麻烦了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我上次不就是个例子么
<roylez_> tenzu: bt真是个悲催的东西
<tenzu> roylez_: 总感觉上次是我被钓鱼了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 种子就是别人故意放的？看到坡国的ip就不放过？
<tenzu> roylez_: 因为我用吸血雷挂了好几年东西了，游戏电影音乐都有，要处罚的话我早进监狱了
<roylez_> tenzu: 有可能
<edison0354> tenzu: 还是逊雷离线好……
<roylez_> tenzu: 继续挂吸血獠得了
<tenzu> roylez_: 估计下那个种子东西的ip都会被记录
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在回家才下BT，其实也没啥好下的了
<tenzu> edison0354: 没用过
<roylez_> tenzu: 确实没啥好下的
<roylez_> tenzu: http://c6.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/m100523ae/7374059_ttoJo.jpeg
<tenzu> roylez_: 我的下载强迫症被NTU网管治好了
<roylez_> tenzu: 只是潜伏而已，根治还需电击
<ttisnaked> gnome3 主题怎么换
<tenzu> roylez_: 我会主动联系杨教授
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 装gnome-tweak-tool
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 但是那个还是不能用
<Paul_Su> 我的pidgin搜索聊天室怎么这么占带宽??
<Paul_Su> 大家收到我的消息了吗?
<ttisnaked> 能
<tenzu> roylez_: 杨教授和方院士双剑合璧，天下太平
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 找gtk3的主题
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 然后 呢
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110404/188198.html
<jyf1987> ubuntu下个lts版本是多少
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 然后用gnome-tweak-tool换呗。。。
<tenzu> jyf1987: 12.04
<ttisnaked> tenzu: tweak
<ttisnaked> tenzu: tweak换主题的那个地方点不动
<Colin-shzsc> ttisnaked: 不是 tweak，是 gnome-tweak-tool
<hata> ttisnaked←␣←; gnome-shell-extension
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 你是不是搞错地方了
<ttisnaked> Colin-shzsc: 我知道是 gnome-tweak-tool
<ttisnaked> tenzu: “user theme extension not enabled”
<tenzu> ttisnaked: gnome-shell-extension没装？
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 这个怎么装
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 我用的arch，yaourt一下就有了
<roylez_> tenzu: V587
<ttisnaked> te
<ttisnaked> tenzu: yaourt？？这是什么
<tenzu> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> tenzu: 威武霸气
<tenzu> roylez_: 等我戴了五道杠再称赞我
<roylez_> tenzu: 我说那视频
<tenzu> roylez_: 我看acfun就是杯具
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 问你个问题 为什么 我联校园网之后，再联宽带  宽带就一直上不去
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在还没开始播放
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 不懂
<Colin-shzsc> 话说为啥就没有用 poppler 渲染 pdf 的浏览器插件，即便是有 adobe 的浏览器插件在 chromium 里面也是不列出来的，据说是因为兼容性有问题
<roylez_> tenzu: 你除了youtube，还有哪里能看的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 基本不行了
<tenzu> roylez_: 土豆从来没成功过，油库很慢
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 呃  我是学校的  学校有学校的校园网 自己还弄了个宽带 之前联校园网能用校园多  然后 换宽带  就怎么也联不了
<roylez_> tenzu: 洪湖也干了  http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6098954o1p0.html
<tenzu> roylez_: 万恶的资本主义网管差点连facebook都封了
<tenzu> ttisnaked: 联网问题我解决不了
<ttisnaked> 火狐的flash一直安不上
<ttisnaked> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> roylez_: 隔壁的staff上不了淘宝，暴跳如雷啊，hoho
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<hata> ttisnaked←␣←; 下源码，复制.so到～/.mozilla/plugins下面
<Inode_LF> ttisnaked: 你可以下载flash的tar.gz包，把其中的.so文件复制到firefox的plugin目 录下就可以了
<ttisnaked> Inode_LF: 哦
<ttisnaked> 有人用fedora15吗
<Inode_LF> hata: 你说的很对
<roylez_> tenzu: 好不容易给你找到了 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM8tATiraHI
<hata> Inode_LF←␣←; 那我们握个手吧
<Inode_LF> hata: ^_^
<Inode_LF> hata: 你工作没
<tenzu> roylez_: 太给力了！
<hata> Inode_LF←␣←; 不对啊，那不是源码，我说错了
<Inode_LF> hata: 就是一压缩包而已
<hata> Inode_LF←␣←; 无业啊亲
<Inode_LF> hata: 不过应该有源码目录
<tenzu> roylez_: 简直是神同步啊，剪辑的太好了
<roylez_> tenzu: beat it最先出名的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我第一次看是周杰伦的一首神马歌
<edison0354> roylez_: 你们在讨论红军？
<ttisnaked> 这个群和ubuntu里的那个有什么区别吗
<metbsd> one is #ubuntu,另外一个是#ubuntu-cn
<ttisnaked> 好像很多个服务器 里都有cn
<bluek> 红军过草地？
<microcai> iGnome:  你干嘛 ban 了 Cy* 啊！
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20a8QJAe3pU
<ttisnaked> empathy 怎么用增飞信
<tenzu> roylez_: 这哥们儿跟那个红老外有一拼啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 唱得很专业，自带rap属性，表情像拉皮条的，带武器像恐怖分子
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过真的好黑
<bluek> 我记得上次，哪一位哥们对我说过icon3?还是i3?这两种在什么区别？
<roylez_> tenzu: youtube上没找到他的《没有共产党就没有新中国》
<tenzu> roylez_: 也许在下一张专辑里
<roylez_> tenzu: acfun看到了，还有学习雷锋好榜样
<roylez_> tenzu: 带枪和红宝书太搞了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110526/203084.html
<tenzu> roylez_: 枪是哪儿找来的，好奇怪
<roylez_> tenzu: 这哥们其实在北京，估计是假枪
<tenzu> roylez_: 我以前办公室隔壁有个黑人，跟他一样。不过那哥们儿不会中文
<jyf1987> bluek: ion3 和 i3
<alpha080> 谁知道比较具体的硬件改造路由器教程？
<bluek> jyf1987,哪一种好？
<jyf1987> bluek: 看你需求了
<bluek> 这两种有介绍吗？
<jyf1987> ion3支持lua脚本 配置灵活 但是作者停止开发了
<alpha080> 买了个fw300R,准备加usb口刷ddrt
<bluek> jyf1987, 有相关介绍吗？
<bluek> jyf1987, 我想了解一下这两种再说
<jyf1987> i3是个2009年启动的项目 目前社区还很有活力 但是他的配置是基于行的 类似ini的
<alpha080> 但是俺对硬件一窍不通，要重头学习鸟
<flay> i3还不错 平铺的
<jyf1987> bluek: ion3 搜索就知道了 i3 你去搜索 i3-wm sur5r
<jyf1987> ubunu下有什么调整鼠标灵敏度的工具么
<bluek> jyf1987, 谢谢
<Inode_LF> 舸
<sleepwalkera> 有用arch的吗
<vic> you
<sleepwalkera> 总觉得udev什么的有点问题
<bluek> jyf1987, 社区是英文的？
<roylez_> sleepwalkera: 嘛问题
<sleepwalkera> 摄像头插上有/dev/video，但是skype里就是用不了
<liuchong> 谁知道有什么模拟钢琴的软件？
<roylez_> sleepwalkera: mplayer TV:// 能用吗
<sleepwalkera> 我试试
<vic> 木有摄像头的飘过！！
<sleepwalkera> 可以了！！
<liuchong> 谁知道有什么模拟钢琴的软件？
<sleepwalkera> 哇塞
<liuchong> 你们的ubuntu能录音吗？
<sleepwalkera> 我一直以为是udev的问题
<sleepwalkera> 折腾死我了
<sleepwalkera> 主要是之前跟usb有关的东西一概不成功
<bluek> jyf1987, 只有一个官方的网址。
<bluek> jyf1987, 而且网上是这么说的:It's official: i3 is the sh*t, ion3 is the bomb, awesome is a fine choice.
<Colin-shzsc> 我笔记本的 Syntek 内置摄像头完全没法用，不过自己也不需要它
<sleepwalkera> 我是zc0301这种杂牌的
<XwinX> iGnome:
<Colin-shzsc> 那个 stk11xx 的 Syntek 驱动貌似不支持我那个的芯片型号
<roylez_> 我的摄像头迄今还是上下颠倒的好不好，v4l驱动就是烦人
<Colin-shzsc> sleepwalkera: 倒是家里的两个杂牌山寨摄像头一点压力都没有，用起来相当正常
<happyaron> ttisnaked: pidgin-openfetion
<sleepwalkera> 在skype下用要设置过吗
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 可以用在empathy上
<iGnome> microcai: 你认识那nick?
<ttisnaked> happyaron: pidgin-openfetion  我安了  但是不能用
<Colin-shzsc> roylez: 之前在 ubuntu 下这个内置摄像头偶尔能捕捉到一帧画面，也是上下颠倒的
<ttisnaked> 我之前也叫nick
<iGnome> XwinX: 有好玩的没
<XwinX> iGnome: 无
<roylez_> Colin-shzsc: 杂牌的都用通用芯片的，反倒支持好些
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<roylez_> iGnome: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110526/203084.html
<iGnome> XwinX: 那搞定去掉wm的窗口定位管理吧。
<ttisnaked> 不是说有好几个linux发行版本合并了吗？
<XwinX> iGnome: compiz 直接支持
<sleepwalkera> 内置的比较难搞定
<iGnome> roylez: 这看过。电视台放多次了
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 而且我已经做了一个了
<iGnome> XwinX: 是去掉呢。要不，影响我的那函数
<Colin-shzsc> ttisnaked: 还在相信那个愚人节玩笑……
<iGnome> 做的啥呢
<XwinX> iGnome: 在 ubuntu 的 git 里
<ttisnaked> Colin-shzsc: 呃
<iGnome> ubuntu的git。我好久打不开，都没动了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 啥名的文件
<XwinX> desktop_terminal
<XwinX> iGnome: 我用来放 terminal 的
<sleepwalkera> Colin-shzsc
<alpha080> roylez_: http://www.anywlan.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=89448&extra=page%3D2%26amp%3Bfilter%3Dtype%26amp%3Btypeid%3D85
<iGnome> roylez: 忘记怎么看repository名了。push后面的那
<ttisnaked> 还是ubuntu好用啊  其他都不好找方法解决
<iGnome> XwinX: 我等下看看
<alpha080> roylez_: 刚好看到有人写的
<sleepwalkera> ttisnaked ubuntu升级太蛋疼了
<roylez_> iGnome: git branch -a
<iGnome> 该死的flash。一打开，就一直残影在屏幕上。cao
<iGnome> -a是列出？
<iGnome> 不是branch
<ttisnaked> sleepwalkera: 为什么
<alpha080> 挂机看孩子去了。。。
<iGnome> 是repostory啊。 roylez
<roylez_> roylez@bender> git branch -a                                                                                                                                           ~
<roylez_> * master remotes/origin/master
<iGnome> 不是看这。
<ttisnaked> 为什么ubuntu不用gnome3
<roylez_> iGnome: remotes不是写在那里吗
<happyaron> iGnome: ls .git/refs/remotes/
<iGnome> 是仓库的nick
<sleepwalkera> ttisnaked: 之前用过ubuntu，每次版本升级搞到最后都得重装
<roylez_> iGnome: 我这里就有个remote，叫做 origin
<ttisnaked> sleepwalkera: 那你现在用什么
<sleepwalkera> ttisnaked: 刚逃到arch上来
<iGnome> 我push了2个仓库，取了2个nick
<ttisnaked> 萚
<jyf1987> iGnome: 又没有国内的urt服务器？
<ttisnaked> sleepwalkera: arch是gnome3叶绿素
<ttisnaked> sleepwalkera: arch是gnome3吗
<iGnome> 应该没。 jyf1987
<iGnome> 曾经有一个临时的
<roylez_> alpha080_afk: wr700n改装外置天线有些过分了吧
<sleepwalkera> ttisnaked: gnome太肥了，现在在用dwm
<roylez_> iGnome: 你是神，你能搞得定的
<iGnome> git remote add github git@github.com:eexpress/eexp-bin.git
<iGnome> 这种啊
<iGnome> git remote -v
<sleepwalkera> 有没有人用android的
<sleepwalkera> android手机的
<iGnome> 哦。原来这台机器，只有一个仓库。操。
<snoop_fy`> sleepwalkera: 有，怎么了？
<iGnome> XwinX: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=wind.git&h=fc8d3460a690520fa7bc6799cb93eab09f93d9e8&f=desktop_terminal/bak/desktop_terminal.c 说这？这干嘛的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy`: adb devices能连上么
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: adb devices能连上吗
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 当然
<XwinX> iGnome: 把一个 gnome-terminal 放桌面上
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 手机先用打开usb调试
<sleepwalkera> 我按照手册上的做
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 我按照手册上的做
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 直接在手机设置里面的 开发 -》 usb调试，然后adb devices就可以看到了
<iGnome> XwinX: 是啊。看着像你想写一个wm的操作。
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<iGnome> XwinX: 那学perl吧。直接抄fvwm的。 lol
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 我也打开usb调试了，而且插上以后能看到/dev/android_adb设备
<XwinX> iGnome: 主要是用快捷键来显示和隐藏一个窗口
<sleepwalkera> 但是adb devices就是空白
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 但是adb devices就是空白
<iGnome> XwinX: 通常我懒搞这些，肯定使用wmctrl去搞。
<XwinX> iGnome: 麻烦
<XwinX> iGnome: 还不如自己写一个
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 我是arch，手机是华为C8500
<iGnome> 去啃wm底层，才麻烦吧。
<XwinX> iGnome: 抄点代码还是很快的
<iGnome>  2710  0.0   552 /usr/lib/opera//operaplugincleaner 2433
<iGnome> XwinX: lol
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 按照官方手册创建了/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 有没有其他要注意的地方
<iGnome> ● cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<iGnome> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666"
<iGnome> 就这句
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 我啥都没创建，就插上接口，然后就OK了。
<iGnome> usb的id，系统才不认的。
<snoop_fy> 哦，我看了下，我那个里面确实有很多rule
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 说不定安装过什么，帮你设置了啥
<snoop_fy> iGnome: Don't know, don't care~haha
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 比如说安装过什么
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: 汗，好不公平啊
<iGnome> 比如，ipod的那gnome啥支持，说不定把其他设备的id都加上了
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 我个你不是一个发行版，有点差异还是很正常的吧
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: ä½ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
<iGnome> 要不，不认0bb4的
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 我按照我lsusb上的参数写的rules诶
<iGnome> 或者，是新版本的啥软件，默认加了这些。
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 应该不会错吧
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 稍等，我发给你，我的很多。里面有很多手机的设置
<iGnome> sleepwalkera: 就我贴的那句，就够了
<iGnome> 不是lsusb的uid:vid
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 我把其他删掉试试看
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396548/
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 那个vid也用0bb4吗？
<iGnome> 应该安猪的，分配的就这id
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 我的vid是12d1
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bb4:0c87 High Tech Computer Corp.
<iGnome> 怎么可能是其他的啊。
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 我给你看我的
<iGnome> 你国产的？ lol
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:1031 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<snoop_fy> iGnome: 你怎么看到这个的？不是lspci？
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 我是华为的C8500
<iGnome> 华为的。那你使用12d1试试吧
<sleepwalkera> snoop_fy: lsusb
<iGnome> udev修改，立刻生效的
<snoop_fy> sleepwalkera: 貌似我发的那个文件里面也有没huawei，你按那个格式，用你手册上的参数设置下试试吧。。
<vic> 刚买的andriod，一插usb就充电 对电池没影响把。。。
<iGnome> 如果是深度定制的版本，就难说会正常。
<iGnome> 充吧。没关系
<vic> 不是说电池得把电用光，再充吗
<iGnome> 其实，锂电池，还是有一点点记忆的。
<snoop_fy> vic: 我每天只要到有电脑的地方，只要要坐下来很长时间，就直接插上usb。。
<iGnome> 那是镍的。 vic
<edison0354> vic: 没事的
<edison0354> vic: 爪机有机会就充电是很正常的……
<vic> 人家售货员告诉我刚买的手机电池要连续三次用光电 在充电
<edison0354> vic: 都扯蛋的
<iGnome> vic: 你可以借机和小姐多问问
<iGnome> 说晚上充电的时候，给她打电话咨询
<edison0354> iGnome: 果然是神……
<XwinX> vic: 锂电池没这个讲究的
<XwinX> vic: 记忆很小
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你买那电池叫啥东西来者？
<iGnome> 其实，还是有点。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 可以忽略
<iGnome> 太空去生产，才纯净。没记忆。
<vic> 那为啥凡是卖手机的都这么说呢
<edison0354> vic: 因为别人都那么说
<XwinX> iGnome: 锂电池的充电次数是指完全放完再充満, 算一次循环
<iGnome> vic: 卖手机的，都说要现在涨价了，你也信。
<XwinX> iGnome: 半充不能算一次循环
<iGnome> XwinX: 循环那不算指标了
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 试过了，still nothing
<iGnome> 大概那样就成
<XwinX> iGnome: 算吧
<aaronyy> 算半次？
<iGnome> sleepwalkera: 打华为客服
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: ……
<vic> 我是不是信神呢
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 磷酸铁锂
<iGnome> 那本来就不算指标。
<XwinX> aaronyy: 充百分之几算百分几
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 你是哪个发行版
<iGnome> vic: 别信
<iGnome> ubuntu
<vic> iGnome: 那你说的那么来劲
<iGnome> vic: 乖，你咋听不出话意的哦。@@
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 改天到女友的ubuntu上试试
<iGnome> 开玩笑的话，要区别对待嘛。 vic
<vic> iGnome: 你个无良神
<iGnome> sleepwalkera: 。。
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 太打击积极性了
<bluek> 在座有没有人在用ion3 or i3的吗？
<iGnome> 给我介绍一个ub女友？
<iGnome> bluek: 那 jyf
<XwinX> iGnome: jyf 拉肚子去了
<iGnome> XwinX: oops，难道你们又同居了？
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有
<XwinX> iGnome: 他在 gtalk 上说的
<iGnome> 。。那你。。@@
<bluek> iGnome, 他让我google，可是又找不到i3，只有一个官方地址。ion3又没什么资料哈。
<bluek> iGnome, 我想知道这两者的区别。
<vic> 好吧。。我承认神就是神。。。我去adb去了 哈哈
<flay> i3要装i3-wm 源里面有
<bluek> igonme,而且网上是这么说的:It's official: i3 is the sh*t, ion3 is the bomb, awesome is a fine choice.
<iGnome> bluek: 你不是那人，就别用那种wm
<iGnome> 那不是你要的
<iGnome> vic: + adb install girl
<vic> iGnome: 汗。。这个可以有。。
<bluek> 我知道源里面有，我刚刚apt了，是有。
<iGnome> bluek: 是啊。选好再安装。一旦安装，就应该用好。
<appleAA> 有哪位老兄现在不是很忙, 有个windows平台的perl问题想要咨询下...谢谢了.
<bluek> iGnome, 所以我想先看看介绍。
<iGnome> appleAA: 胡说的，可以不。
<iGnome> bluek: aptitude show ion3
<appleAA> iGnome: 有人搭理我总比没人管我好`.
<appleAA> iGnome: 问下, 关于编码的
<iGnome> appleAA: 那你说
<appleAA> appleAA: 我在linux下写的脚本,运行正常,迁移到windows下,出现Malformed UTF-8 character 错误.. 这个你遇到过没.
<bluek> iGnome, 你的意思是，ion3比较难驾驭？
<iGnome> 没。没win。这应该是你win没打utf8的补丁。 appleAA
<iGnome> bluek: 可能比较烂而已。
<appleAA> iGnome: perl的补丁还是windows的补丁?
<iGnome> 不如awesome
<iGnome> appleAA: win的啥补丁
<iGnome> 或者输出的binmode啥的，都设置成win的编码
<appleAA> iGnome: 你说的那个utf8补丁是指谁的补丁.`
<iGnome> windows的
<bluek> iGnome, 据我刚刚google了一下，我觉得ion3是一个键盘控制windows manager...而我想要的是一个触摸屏效果，不是触摸板。
<bluek> iGnome, 上次我记得有人向我推过这个，我今天想起来了就想试一下，就查了一下。
<appleAA> 饿.我现在用utf8编码的话,$str="文件",然后open F,">",$str 建立的文件名就是乱码的..
<iGnome> bluek: 你要鼠标，还是要键盘
<aaronyy> windows的utf-8文件最好加BOM吧
<bluek> iGnome, 我最想要的是触摸屏效果。
<iGnome> appleAA: 只能说这么多。只是记得安装camelbox啥的，直接就可以跑utf8.
<XwinX> aaronyy: BOM 加在 utf-8上?
<appleAA> aaronyy: 什么意思.` BOM是神马.
<bluek> iGnome, 这个年代键盘是不必可少的，不过至于windows manager我觉得还是用鼠标的好。
<iGnome> bluek: 那你怎么可能使用瓦片wm哦。
<XwinX> aaronyy: 我恨死这玩意了
<iGnome> bluek: 你的方向都错了。用meego啥的去吧。
<aaronyy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BD%8D%E5%85%83%E7%B5%84%E9%A0%86%E5%BA%8F%E8%A8%98%E8%99%9F
<bluek> iGnome, 上次有人向我推了，所以我刚刚查了一下这个东西到底是什么东西。
<iGnome> XwinX: BOM you
<iGnome> .
<XwinX> iGnome: 不是说 unity 是面向 触摸屏开发的吗?
<sleepwalkera> bluek: android86
<iGnome> XwinX: 不成熟啊
<appleAA> windows下默认编码下建立中文文件是正常的,但是我写的perl不能在其他编码下运行... 我先了解下BOM去把. iGnome aaronyy
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦?
<bluek> iGnome,  他说，装上这个就会忘记什么是鼠标了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 很上去很好
<jyf1987> bluek: 没错
<iGnome> appleAA: 你先去了解下camelbox。。。
<bluek> iGnome, 我以为是一个那个程序，顺便问一下，你是igoogle吗？
<appleAA> iGnome: oK
<iGnome> bluek: ... 你骂他去
<sleepwalkera> 哈哈
<bluek> android86是什么？
<vic> 大家用啥看电子书的
<sleepwalkera> bluek: android的x86版
<XwinX> vic: 手机
<iGnome> XwinX: 这东西，你居然会喜欢。
<vic> XwinX: 汗，我就说在andriod上用啥看电子书
<aaronyy> 好像是为了在pc上运行android程序吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 喜欢啥?
<XwinX> vic: 什么格式的?
<bluek> sleepwalkera, 你说的是触摸屏？
<iGnome> 我继续gnome。知道倒闭。我就回fvwm。
<iGnome> 直到
<vic> XwinX: 啥格式都行啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 让 gnome-shell去死
<sleepwalkera> bluek: 没有触摸屏啊，所以没试过
<XwinX> vic: aldiko
<iGnome> 恩。那是去死好。
<iGnome> 我要的是classic
<sleepwalkera> vic: android上看电子书太蛋疼了
<bluek> sleepwalkera, 哦，可晚 曾经看到过视频，人家直接手在屏莫上划来划去
<aaronyy> gnome-shell好像还不如unity好用阿
<sleepwalkera> bluek: gnome这些的应该都可以了啊，关键是你要先折腾好触摸屏
<iGnome> 我要改造wii-remote。比触摸屏好玩。
<bluek> sleepwalkera, 关键是，我不知道那个软件叫什么，也不知道他是怎么工作的
<sleepwalkera> bluek: 什么软件
<bluek> sleepwalkera, 也许是要配置什么东西，我现在只想手在显示器上面划来划去的，而不是用鼠标
<sleepwalkera> bluek: 太高端了，我是键盘党
<sleepwalkera> 有没有人笔记本烂过我的
<iGnome> 你多烂?
<sleepwalkera> x31 1.4pm 降频 600m
<iGnome> bluek: 赶紧测试。当小白。我们后上。
<bluek> sleepwalkera, 没关系，从你的言词之间我看得出你对x的不屑。
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 还降频……
<iGnome> sleepwalkera: 你可以去贱兔。emerge world。然后直接卖新的。
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 你的多烂？
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 本子烂，散热不给力
<ltn> sleepwalkera: X31不至于吧，好歹还是IBM时代得TP亚
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 啥配置说来听听
<bluek> ignome，我今天想办法要先查查这个，然后再说哈哈。我看到过这种视频，所以我想肯定有。
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 年岁大了，风扇开到全速也有40度
<sleepwalkera> iGnome: 践兔？
<appleAA> windows默认的编码是cp多少来着?
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 低配的x31
<linsuxy> gentoo
<aaronyy> cp936
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 什么配置
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 说出来
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: …………
<appleAA> aaronyy: ok
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 40度又没多少……
<XwinX> temp1:        +64.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<XwinX> temp2:        +59.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 1.4 pm ati m6 内存256
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: ……虐本啊
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: 我有啥办法
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: 我一到夏天就开全速
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: 难道放冰箱里
<aaronyy> 我的出风口也能闻到焦味的
<iGnome> XwinX: 买根冰棍嘛
<jyf1987> 靠 老断 XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 冰棍我自己要吃
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 还行阿
<XwinX> jyf1987:又不是我断你网线
<iGnome> XwinX: 抠门啊。 lol
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: senser温度相同我总觉得我的31比别人更烫一些
<XwinX> jyf1987: 靠校长去
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我的是celeron 1.3 512 intel 855g
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: 反正本子是公司的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: ……你的不是笔记本吧
<jyf1987> 要弄个别的渠道出口
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: 坏了有新本子
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: ……我的是自己的，坏了还想不好换什么
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 是
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我没有台式机
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 家里4台笔记本
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我还有台sony
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: 贵的就好
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: sony c1
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 哪年的？
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我的笔记本是2004 2006 2009 2011年的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 全美达的5800
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 上arch
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 弄个清量的wm
<XwinX> gebjgd: arch 就不热?
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: debian在用
<gebjgd> XwinX, 自己控制阿。cpufreq
<jyf1987> 我只有3个本
<vic> pdf阅读器用啥呢
<aaronyy> 默认的就好了吧
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: arch好像不支持全美达的u
<gebjgd> vic, evince
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 支持
<jyf1987> 阿 163把 tinycore的源也给mirror了
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 一引导就kernel panic
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我现在用的amd fusion c50都支持
<XwinX> gebjgd: gebjgd 不用 ondemand ?
<vic> 呃，我是说andriod上
<gebjgd> XwinX, powersave
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 全美达也是X86指令集，虽然是虚拟得
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不爽
<aaronyy> 全美达是什么？
<gebjgd> vic, andorid上我用的adobe pdf reader
<gebjgd> XwinX, 挺爽的阿
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 那就不知道，引导不起来
<gebjgd> XwinX, 我看pps都没有问题
<XwinX> gebjgd: 爽在哪里
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 还不是每次都kernel panic
<vic> gebjgd: pc的官方客户端垃圾 手机的还可以？？
<gebjgd> XwinX, 没有任何速度上的延迟
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 有一定几率
<ltn> aaronyy: 除了intel和amd另一家做cpu得，现在挂了
<gebjgd> vic, 我的htc desire z就是用那个看pdf
<gebjgd> vic, 感觉挺好阿
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不喜欢,慢了
<vic> gebjgd: 哦哦
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 一定几率……
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你用gnome肯定慢
<gebjgd> XwinX, openbox就不会慢
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 后来折腾火了就算了，换了debian
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不喜欢 openbox
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我现在用compiz
<ltn> 看PDF，什么都可以阿，evince,okular
<gebjgd> XwinX, 我是喜欢tint2
<ltn> 晕，我用kde
<linsuxy> xfce
<gebjgd> XwinX, 所以才用openbox
<iGnome> XwinX: 恩。box都是懒虫用的
<sleepwalkera> pdf用eink看
<XwinX> ...
<jyf1987> XwinX: 嘿嘿
<ltn> 话说，我一直觉得，xfce没啥意思阿，不比gnome轻量多少，却麻烦了豪赌
<XwinX> zathura 看 pdf 爽
<sleepwalkera> 电脑上看pdf太折腾了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我的看不了中文
<XwinX> gebjgd: iGnome 我喜欢 compiz 的窗口切换
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, sony prs 350
<gebjgd> XwinX, 没啥用处
<ltn> 我把电脑转90度看pdf
<XwinX> gebjgd: 很爽
<aaronyy> acrobat x蛮快的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我是nook
<roylez_> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/Qwa7N.jpg
<iGnome> XwinX: 是只有这个好
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 彩色的把？
<sleepwalkera> eink的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 哦
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: eink的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 欧洲没有
<ltn> 我有个kindle，太小了
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 液晶显示器支架这个玩意相当爽
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你h不睡觉的吗，24小时在线阿
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 对！
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 转90度
<gebjgd> roylez_, 现在9：50
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你没事把？
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我没事
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: nook的中文也不太好
<iGnome> roylez_: nnnd http://imagebin.org/155571
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 是阿，必须有字体的pdf才能看
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 不过等大家显示器都24寸了就没用拉！可以并排显示2页了
<gebjgd> ltn, 用电脑看书很累
<roylez_> iGnome: 看不到
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 不一样
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 注意力是一页
<roylez_> iGnome: 可以换一家贴图战吗，这个好烂
<ltn> gebjgd: 是挺累的.kindle太小，打印量太大，没办法
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 高档的显示器还可以吧
<iGnome> 怎么会
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 显示器高度足够放一页A4的pdf，就不用转了
<gebjgd> ltn, 还好
<gebjgd> aaronyy, ç´¯
<iGnome> ● pasteimg.pl -l
<iGnome> imagebin.org	*
<iGnome> kimag.es www.cjb.net
<iGnome> uploadpie.com paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<gebjgd> ltn, 5寸够了
<ltn> gebjgd: 5寸只好横着看。麻烦
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 注意力是一页，还是不太一样的
<XwinX> roylez_: 支持
<gebjgd> ltn, 对
<gebjgd> ltn, 还行阿
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 你很宽的显示器也显示一页也可以嘛。看书也是两页并排的嘛。
<gebjgd> ltn, 我老婆天天用
<XwinX> roylez_: 而且 ee 那个脚本就是传到这个站上,慢死了
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 横过来只是可以方便做其他事情
<iGnome> nnnd
<iGnome> 一直这最快吧
<gebjgd> ltn, 码工表示不愿意天天看屏幕
<ltn> gebjgd: 总觉得不舒服阿
<XwinX> iGnome: 你这力我这里根本显示不来
<gebjgd> ltn, 天天对着电脑才不舒服
<iGnome> XwinX: 那你换缺省值。或者带 -s kimag
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 所以上eink
<ltn> gebjgd: 习惯了，自己把电脑姿势调舒服点
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦?
<gebjgd> ltn, 你不是码工吧
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 等工作用笔记本也上eink
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 我每天14个小时
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, eink确实很舒服
<iGnome> XwinX: 不是支持5个网站嘛
<roylez_> XwinX: http://jandan.net/2011/05/28/magnetic-putty.html  这是神马阿
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 跟纸张一样
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 在等eink的笔记本
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不知道啊
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 慢
<iGnome> @@
<ltn> gebjgd: Eink有10寸就爽了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 要克服技术问题
<ltn> gebjgd: 可惜买不起
<gebjgd> ltn, 不方便携带
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 总要慢慢来的
<XwinX> roylez_: 有什么用?
<iGnome> 星球本色。
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: 看起来舒服
<roylez_> XwinX: 玩的，这算玩具吧
<XwinX> sleepwalkera: ...
<ltn> gebjgd: 其实没啥不方便的。体积也就一本真书
<XwinX> ...
<gebjgd> ltn, 放不到兜里
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, nook放不进兜里
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, sony prs 350可以放进兜里
<ltn> gebjgd: 看小说的设备需要放在兜里。看技术书得设备不需要
<jyf1987> gebjgd: nook可以触摸 挺好的
<gebjgd> jyf1987, sony也是触摸的
<roylez_> iGnome: 搞定你的上传图片脚本，要不我就去宣传perl能力就这么点
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 要是还彩色就好了
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没啥用
<iGnome> gebjgd: 人体嵌入吧。何必搞低级的。比啥
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没有彩色小人书
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 耗电低阿
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 放兜里干嘛
<iGnome> roylez_: 搞定啥呢
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 周末郊游
<roylez_> iGnome: ...
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 骑自行车就不用带大包小包的了
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 郊游不会带nook去吧……
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 风衣，坐在路边就行
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 会带阿
<iGnome> roylez_: 不会是你也不知道支持5个网站吧。@
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 平时就在办公室用
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 假装看书其实看美女
<ltn> 电子书要普及，最大的技术问题是记笔记阿！
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 上班的时候从来不用
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 当个笔记本
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 确实方便
<gebjgd> ltn, 有笔，可以写
<XwinX> iGnome: 加一个功能,自动选择速度快的网站
<roylez_> iGnome: kimag.es imm.io
<iGnome> XwinX: 这不kiss了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我一个工作电脑，一个上网本
<iGnome> kimag也快
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 根本不需要
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 可以夹在真的纸质笔记本里，巨爽
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我家到公司1分钟路程
<ltn> gebjgd: 这笔的分辨率……一页上能写多少东西……%
<metbsd> 我差不多有5台笔记本
<iGnome> XwinX: 加一个配置？一个设置参数？也不kiss
<gebjgd> ltn, 写德文不少呢
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我也有差不多5台
<sleepwalkera> metbsd: 现在让我换笔记本我都想不好换什么了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 扔了一台
<XwinX> wind@hp:~/pic %(2) paste-img.pl -s kimag freebsd.png
<XwinX> imagebin
<XwinX> Can't open file -s: 没有那个文件或目录 at /usr/share/perl5/vendor_perl/HTML/Form.pm line 711
<ltn> gebjgd: 数学公式记不了几个……
<iGnome> ?
<gebjgd> ltn, 我不是学生
<sleepwalkera> 都没有那种欲望，你们懂的
<gebjgd> ltn, 老婆也不是学理科的
<metbsd> 早几年玩游戏，买了个独显惠普，结果烧掉了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我以后是不会买笔记本了
<ltn> gebjgd: 但是电子书想取代纸书，学生是大难关
<^k^> 新⇨ 华中校区 • 中南林业科技大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333197 翻了以前的帖子 最新的都是09年的了。现在都2011年了啊 …… 我们学校还有没有人在用Ubuntu啊？ 本人09软件工程的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ss145236 — 2011-05-28 15:44
<gebjgd> ltn, 学生？
<ltn> gebjgd: 学生消耗的书最多了
<gebjgd> ltn, eink就不是给学生用的
<gebjgd> ltn, 价位高
<gebjgd> ltn, 我也是工作之后才买的
<iGnome> XwinX: 你可以去github换一个不。
<iGnome> XwinX: 老的，我都不记得了哦。
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我nook官翻850
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 那么便宜？
<XwinX> iGnome: 给我一个新的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我的sony买的时候150欧
<ltn> gebjgd: 如果eink能完全替代纸书，那是一次性投资。长远看绝对划算。现在书多贵……
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。 那我给你email
<XwinX> iGnome: 好
<vic> 大家andriod的安全类软件用 的啥啊
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 但是跟同事的kindle比效果确实差很多
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, kindle太大
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我就是给老婆买，所以选的sony
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 屏幕差距50%肯定有
<gebjgd> vic, 没装杀软
<metbsd> 现在大学生买笔记本，说着都是为了学习，结果哪个不作游戏本用
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: kindle的屏幕体验太完美了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 当时我的就没当游戏本用
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 怎么完美了？
<GPLfx> 把11.04删掉装了10.04
<vic> gebjgd: 那保护类的呢  就是什么防止吸费的 流氓的
<gebjgd> vic, 我就装市场里的软件
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 忍不住用手去翻
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, sony的可以
<XwinX> vic: 我用的 miui ROM
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 全触摸屏
<XwinX> 据说内置
<iGnome> XwinX: gui和cli分离的。
<sleepwalkera> vic: 装个防火墙就可以了
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要 gui
<ltn> metbsd: 我没装windows，没装独立显卡
<metbsd> ltn, 你是学生吗
<iGnome> XwinX: 那你留下cli就是
<ltn> metbsd: 大学生
<XwinX> iGnome: 好
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我是学生的时候也没怎么玩游戏
<metbsd> 听说在学校里，用台式机丢人，用笔记本丢机
<gebjgd> vic, 拿到root了么
<vic> gebjgd: 没呢
<vic> 刚买的 还没研究明白呢
<gebjgd> vic, 我的也没拿
<gebjgd> vic, 我买了2周了
<metbsd> 台式机除了显卡牛逼点，好像没有其他甚么优点
<iGnome> XwinX: 我都设置了mime的。fm里面右键菜单的呢
<gebjgd> vic, 还挺爽
<ltn> metbsd: 台式机不方便啦，要带去图书馆
<vic> gebjgd: 今天中午买的。。。其实我觉的root也没啥大必要。。我又不干啥。。。装几个软件就ok了
<gebjgd> ltn, 你还是学生
<XwinX> iGnome: 麻烦
<XwinX> iGnome: 不想开 fm
<gebjgd> ltn, 等你上班了，你就不需要了
<sleepwalkera> metbsd: 看高清买个200来块的播放器就行了，独什么显
<gebjgd> vic, 我装了n多软件
<vic> gebjgd: sd一定要大啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 你也这样geek了。随你吧。
<gebjgd> vic, 我的是htc desire z
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<gebjgd> vic, 8G
<gebjgd> vic, 够了
<gebjgd> vic, 随机自带的
<ltn> gebjgd: 你说不需要笔记本?其实是不太需要，弄个上网本临时出去用用就OK了
<gebjgd> ltn, 我有android
<gebjgd> ltn, 公司给配了上网本
<iGnome> gebjgd: 烂z的。太宽了
<gebjgd> iGnome, 不宽阿
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 现在的上网本有没有trackpoint的
<gebjgd> iGnome, 我要的是全键盘
<iGnome> 我就是看到那宽度，就没兴趣了的。
<ltn> sleepwalkera: Thinkpad低端的那几个。X120?
<gebjgd> iGnome, 别的没有全键盘阿
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 多少米
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 3k吧
<iGnome> 那对我不重要
<gebjgd> iGnome, 对于我重要阿
<gebjgd> iGnome, 本来想买htc cha cha
<gebjgd> iGnome, 但是屏幕太小了
<ltn> sleepwalkera: 同学买过一个二手x61,2900，貌似也不错
<XwinX> iGnome: 靠
<XwinX> iGnome: 你能不能不发 deb 啊
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 唉，要是这个用坏了就换x61,要不就直接上水果
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 水果有什么好的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 垃圾
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 那块多点触控板很好用啊
<missing> gebjgd: 送我点垃圾呀
<ltn> gebjgd: 水果兼具linux和windows的优点
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 不知道在linux下能不能驱动
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我基本都是键盘
<iGnome> XwinX: 压缩包而已。
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 你说的是ipad?
<gebjgd> ltn, 没觉得
<XwinX> iGnome: paste-img.pl 和  pasteimg.pl 是什么区别?
<gebjgd> ltn, linux足够了
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 不是啊，macbookpro
<iGnome> gebjgd: 手机，我只随便玩玩，不聊天。 lol
<ltn> gebjgd: linux缺一个好用的办公软件和多媒体处理软件
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 没见过，没玩过
<iGnome> XwinX: paste-img是gui
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 不是有很大一块触控板嘛
<gebjgd> iGnome, 挂飞信
<gebjgd> ltn, libreoffice
<gebjgd> ltn, gimp
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 有点眼馋
<gebjgd> ltn, 足够了
<iGnome> gebjgd: 额。。。
<gebjgd> iGnome, 挂im还有邮件
<ltn> gebjgd: 别提libre了……这玩意插入图片，点裁剪，给我跳出一个对话框问裁剪几个像素。shit，我怎么知道几个像素
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦
<gebjgd> iGnome, 出差的时候很有用阿
<iGnome> gebjgd: 流量无所谓？
<gebjgd> iGnome, 欧洲有包月
<gebjgd> iGnome, 才10欧
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<XwinX> iGnome: Can't locate Net/DBus.pm
<iGnome> 德国鬼子。忘记了
<XwinX> iGnome: 又加依赖了
<gebjgd> ltn, 我写文档用latex
<ltn> gebjgd: 视频处理，#d建模
<gebjgd> ltn, 我老婆这样的才用libreoffice
<ltn> gebjgd: 用过libreOffice的最后都不得不选择Latex
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。你去掉？怎么办。我去掉给你一个算了。
<gebjgd> ltn, 而且她用的挺好
<gebjgd> ltn, 没觉得
<iGnome> XwinX: 那你怎么知道完成了。怎么知道剪贴板内容有url了。
<gebjgd> ltn, 我没用latex的时候我的论文都是openoffice写的
<ltn> gebjgd: 我也是觉得OO受不了了，转到Latex去了
<ltn> gebjgd: 插点图就悲剧了
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 从来搞不定openoffice之类的东西……
<gebjgd> ltn, latex是排版比ooo方便
<gebjgd> ltn, 谁说插图悲剧了
<gebjgd> ltn, 那是你不会用
<iGnome> libnet-dbus-perl XwinX 如果你是deb系列，依赖自动搞定的。 lol
<ltn> gebjgd: Latex做要求特别得东西是特别麻烦
<XwinX> iGnome: 你终端下不会输出点东西吗?
<iGnome> 没notify提示，不方便
<iGnome> 可以输出
<gebjgd> ltn, 你用的多了就习惯，很方便
<XwinX> iGnome: 算了,我装上依赖吧
<gebjgd> ltn, 现成的模板。快极了
<ltn> gebjgd: 一个GUI的Office软件，需要经过特别学习才能用得好，已经很悲剧了
<gebjgd> ltn, 我研究了7个月
<iGnome> XwinX: 那你把dbus 的行，都注释掉。
<gebjgd> ltn, msoffice你也要学阿
<gebjgd> ltn, 一样的
<iGnome> 口渴了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 出门,去河里喝
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: ms的文档做的还可以，之前研究过msoffice的宏
<ltn> gebjgd: MSoffice不会出乎意料，OOO总是各种悲剧，偶尔还有保存得东西打开格式乱了得情况
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 很久没用过了
<gebjgd> ltn, 没遇到过
<XwinX> iGnome: 好了,可以了
<gebjgd> ltn, 我老婆的同学很多mac党
<ltn> gebjgd: 我现在开始研究koffice了
<iGnome> XwinX: 咋就不愿意试试我的gui呢
<gebjgd> ltn, 她们用的ms office，我老婆的用ooo照样打开
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 就是ms下要学的东西太多了，累
<XwinX> ltn: 纯文本
<ltn> gebjgd: mac有包管理系统，触摸板方便，各种功能简单易用，挺好的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: ooo也是属于误入歧途
<gebjgd> ltn, 挺好的，那你就买吧，用把
<sleepwalkera> ltn: 触摸板好用
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, ms太稳定。不敢用
<iGnome> XwinX: 至少wikimarkup吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 不试,依赖一大堆
<iGnome> XwinX: deb包搞定一切的。 :D
<myke2> ooo已经不用了, 一般都libreoffice
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 好在现在也没有用到msoffice的地方了
<XwinX> iGnome: 讨厌 deb
<myke2> 不过对m$的office文件支持不怎么样
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 计算机系用win 用msoffice丢人
<myke2> 所以如果要编辑m$ office文档还只能vm
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 大哥是计算机系的？
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 是
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 当时我们实验室一水的linux
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, msoffice文档都见不到，一水的pdf
<gebjgd> odt, pdf , tex都可以
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 国内有这样的氛围很不易啊
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 我在德国
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 本科的时候也就是我们导师要求过用linux
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 国内
<testss> ubuntu是垃圾！
<gebjgd> testss, 同意
<myke2> ubuntu很好
<testss> ubuntu是我见过最垃圾的操作系统
<sleepwalkera> ……
<gebjgd> testss, 没错
<gebjgd> testss, 是最垃圾的linux发行版
<testss> 没有windows那样的磁盘管理！MB连D盘都没！！！！
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 升级噩梦
<testss> 这样的电脑拿来什么！！！
<gebjgd> testss, 小白上arch把
<gebjgd> testss, XD
<myke2> testss: 磁盘管理? 当然有
<testss> 昨天想安装个QQ，下载2011bate3版的都安装不了，我艹
<testss> 不知道拿这样的电脑来做什么
<gebjgd> 小白在抱怨了
<sleepwalkera> testss: 大哥你搞行为艺术呢
<gebjgd> 偷笑
<testss> 害我把以前的windows全部格式化了！！！！
<ltn> myke2: 你没看出来testss说反话着么……
<testss> 我没有搞艺术！我是学计算机的
<XwinX> testss: 因为是beta版,把支持不了
<gebjgd> testss, 你真给计算机系的人丢脸
<XwinX> testss: 你下个正式版安装吧
<Kandu> gebjgd: 他說笑話的吧
<gebjgd> testss, 因为你人品不好
<testss> 正式版还没有出来
<XwinX> testss: QQ 有正式版吧
<myke2> 你wine的吧
<gebjgd> Kandu, 小白
<testss> 还有，UBUNTU。。。的开始菜单居然在屏幕顶上。。。真TM滑稽
<Kandu> myke2: 發現我的 pascal 風格從哪兒來的了，delphi 源碼看來的
<ltn> testss: 有个叫雨林木风的发行版！很适合你得
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈哈哈
<testss> 而且连【开始】两个字都没有！让我们这样刚学习的新手怎么搞
<Kandu> myke2: 發現 fpc 沒用 enter 的第二個參數來優化 nesting function
<gebjgd> 这哥们太逗了
<sleepwalkera> - -#太水了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 是吧，說笑話來着
<testss> ltn: 没事，我现在用windows XP！哎，还是WIN好啊~亲切
<myke2> Kandu: 不懂nesting function
<gebjgd> Kandu, 恩
<gebjgd> Kandu, 天天来这里就是为了看笑话的
<edison0354> gebjgd: 选择性无视就行了⋯⋯
<testss> 刚刚把XP重新装回来！真是怀念啊~虽然只有1天的离别
<gebjgd> Kandu, 比qq有意思多了
<myke2> Kandu: 看下http://www.sourceformat.com/coding-standard-delphi-borland.htm
<myke2> Kandu: 和http://www.sourceformat.com/coding-standard-delphi-econos.htm
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯
<testss> 对了！你们还在用？真搞不懂你们为什么强迫自己去用一个另类的系统~顺应潮流啊各位同志！
<gebjgd> testss, 我都没有win
<gebjgd> testss, 一水的arch
<sleepwalkera> 用不起啊
<Kandu> testss: 我也一水的  arch
<XwinX> testss: 你说的对, 要顺应潮流
<XwinX> testss: 为啥你不装win7?
<gebjgd> win7那渣
<testss> ubuntu下连QQ都不能安装~拿来干嘛？连一个身为电脑系的人必备的软件都没~。。。
<XwinX> testss: 我就用win7
<gebjgd> 吃内存太多了
<testss> 伤不起啊
<XwinX> testss: 太爽的操作系统了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你1G内存跑win7试试看
<gebjgd> XwinX, 慢死你
<myke2> gebjgd: 前两天 alvig 还是什么的抱怨 那个人给小白介绍archlinux 那根本不是给新手用的
<testss> XwinX: win7我用过
<XwinX> gebjgd: 要顺应潮流啊,同志
<XwinX> gebjgd: 1G的机器扔了吧
<gebjgd> XwinX, 上网本
<gebjgd> XwinX, 年初买的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 扔了
<myke2> Kandu: 我也不知道我以前跟谁学的风格
<gebjgd> XwinX, 滚
<metbsd> 目前还是XP最好，啥都能跑
<XwinX> gebjgd: 现在是年中了
<gebjgd> XwinX, harman kardon的音响
<metbsd> 就是不知道XP到期了用甚么
<gebjgd> XwinX, arch跟飞一样
<myke2> 到期了
<testss> 哎~前端是在淘宝上来了个anddiro 手机~后悔了，今天看才知道内核是ubuntu的
<Kandu> myke2: 呃，這些都不是官方的吧
<sleepwalkera> 话说，win下有没有平铺窗口管理器
<XwinX> gebjgd: arch 是个渣
<testss> 前天
<XwinX> gebjgd: 装好后竟然连图形也没有
<XwinX> gebjgd: 搞毛啊
<gebjgd> XwinX, 恩，你们公司作的软件才是精品
<myke2> Kandu: what?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 这不垃圾嘛
<gebjgd> XwinX, 中国第一的linux发行版
<gebjgd> XwinX, 红旗
<XwinX> gebjgd: 哈哈
<testss> 不过还好，腾讯还是比较照顾我们手机用户的！幸好手机可以安装QQ
<gebjgd> XwinX, 红旗汉化组倾情退出的
<myke2> gebjgd: 中国第一是kylin吧
<gebjgd> myke2, 没，红旗
<XwinX> gebjgd: 嗯
<Kandu> myke2: 唔，說錯了,borland 的時代都過去了。也沒啥官方點的風格規範了
<gebjgd> myke2, 和朝鲜的红星一样牛逼
<gebjgd> myke2, 我国自主研发
<XwinX> gebjgd: 当然牛逼了
<testss> 大家不要用UBUNTU了啊，我不想看到中国的计算机由此没落啊！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> myke2, 没有一行翻译是外国人写的
<gebjgd> myke2, 你能不佩服么
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 据说朝鲜都是一水的linux
<myke2> Kandu: 刚才说的是有borland的吧
<testss> 还是好好的学学XP！！！
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 老牛比了
<myke2> gebjgd: redflag还行吧
<XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗好啊, 是中国人就用国产的OS
<gebjgd> testss, 大学要么泡妞，要么游戏，要么就好好学习，别浪费青春了
<testss> 说什么在UBUNTU下编程什么的！！！但是连VBS都用不了，编毛的程序啊
<gebjgd> XwinX, 是阿，身为汉化组的一员，你怎么不用？
<testss> PHOTOSHOP也用不了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我用啊,怎么不用,我天天用的
<testss> QQ也不行
<testss> 魔兽世界别想了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 要不要我现在给你发个iso
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你那是被逼的
<myke2> gebjgd: 跟隔壁那个国家的确不同
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我昨天刚做好的
<gebjgd> XwinX, 滚
<testss> 迅雷我就tm不知道在哪安装
<gebjgd> XwinX, 垃圾
<Colin-shzsc> sleepwalkera: 曾看到过一视频，当然是歌颂……的，上面出现了一笔记本电脑，界面看上去却貌似是 XP
<XwinX> gebjgd: 唉,伤自尊了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 给你iso也不要
<XwinX> gebjgd:  你让我情何以堪啊
<sleepwalkera> Colin-shzsc: 有看到报道，图片上的是kde
<testss> - XwinX 红旗不是国产的好不
<testss> 我抽烟去了
<alpha080> 啥东西？
<XwinX> testss: 哦?
<Colin-shzsc> sleepwalkera: 也许人家也用 ylmf 也说不定……
<XwinX> testss: 怎么说?
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你还是早点辞职把
<sleepwalkera> Colin-shzsc: 学生在电脑上学习编写程序
<alpha080> 红旗啊。。。不要，宁可lfs
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我要振兴民族软件产业,怎么能辞职
<gebjgd> XwinX, 我猜你们天天就是翻译和在办公室里用人民币烧烤
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你给我人民币啊
<Colin-shzsc> testss: XwinX: 国产 != 自主知识产权
<sleepwalkera> XwinX: 做什么的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 他是红旗汉化组的
<szsloss> 红旗汉化的
<sleepwalkera> ……
<XwinX> ...
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 真的
<szsloss> 中科红旗
<szsloss> ？？
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 美其名曰 开发，其实就是汉化
<gebjgd> szsloss, 是
<Colin-shzsc> 哪怕一辆车就是在中国组装以一下，其实就成“国产”了
<myke2> Kandu: fpc的coding standard还是算了吧
<alpha080> 汗。。。
<gebjgd> szsloss, sleepwalkera xwinx他英语国家3级呢
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 不管怎么说，这个还是最有可能在中国大规模推广的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 当然大规模了
<myke2> sleepwalkera: 不可能的
<Colin-shzsc> 几天前我刚得知自己过了英语专业八级……
<szsloss> 这怎么算的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, myke2 可能
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, myke2 就是装了之后就被删除了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 用用 Qomo 吧
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 上面的压力下来
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, myke2 用户还没看到就让人给删除了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 那个更垃圾
<XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗汉化组倾力推出的
<myke2> gebjgd: 怎么可能给安装呢
<gebjgd> XwinX, kde的弱智汉化
<myke2> gebjgd: 现在都和m$穿好
<alpha080> 只用qimo
<gebjgd> myke2, 国家要求的
<gebjgd> myke2, 笨
<XwinX> gebjgd: kde 汉化大部分不是我们做的好不好
<myke2> gebjgd: gov*现在都和m$好吧
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd，怎么这么激进
<gebjgd> myke2, 不好
<szsloss> 是不是 花纳税人 money啊？？
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 不是激进，是事实
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 和绿色老爸一个性质的
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 神人，过专八了都⋯⋯
<XwinX> gebjgd: 买个红旗啊,我们收钱好发工资啊
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 烧钱的地方
<happyaron> XwinX: 红旗汉化组汉化啥了？
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 帮我考六级吧⋯⋯
<gebjgd> XwinX, 不买
<XwinX> happyaron: 你听 gebjgd  扯
<gebjgd> XwinX, 浪费钱
<happyaron> XwinX:
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 现在采购ms的东西也要花钱啊
<happyaron> 16:43 < XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗汉化组倾力推出的
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 红旗不要钱阿
<XwinX> happyaron: gebjgd 说我是红旗汉化组
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 给国家省了外汇了
<happyaron> XwinX: ...
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你还不承认？
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 这个总是要一点一点来的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我不搞汉化,好不好
<windowsXp> 刚刚掉线了？
<happyaron> XwinX: 对了，红旗有没有专职搞翻译的人？
<windowsXp> 大家好，我是testss
<gebjgd> XwinX, 代码汉化
<XwinX> gebjgd: 再说,红旗也不做汉化
<XwinX> happyaron: 没有
<happyaron> XwinX: 搞软件翻译的
<happyaron> XwinX: 哦
<windowsXp> 以后大家多多讨论怎么打到linux吧~微软才是未来的趋势……
<XwinX> happyaron: 有些翻译不全,我们会提交给上游
<XwinX> happyaron: 但不做专门的汉化
<happyaron> XwinX: o
<szsloss> 来个 挺 win的
<gebjgd> 红旗，技术的象征
<gebjgd> 红旗，linux中的战斗机
<flay1> 红旗好像08年出了个啥奥运版 就下落不明了
<windowsXp> gebjgd: 微软才是
<sleepwalkera> 其实今后操作系统的界限真的会越来越模糊了
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯
<XwinX> happyaron: 不过我们有维文,哈撒克文什么的
<XwinX> happyaron: 这些有没有提交我不知道
<ltn> windowsXp: 你累不
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 为什么说红旗是个战斗机呢
<myke2> gebjgd: 阿, 前几年gove有推linux的, 现在好像没吧
<windowsXp> 微软中国帮助和支持首页是帮助您解决电脑问题 ， 电脑故障， 电脑维护， 修复系统， Windows优化的门户。  大家可以去看看
<gebjgd> happyaron, 踢了
<windowsXp> http://www.microsoft.com/zh-cn/default.aspx
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不要踢
<gebjgd> myke2, 因为推不动
<edison0354> XwinX: …⋯
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我要看
<alpha080> 好无语
<gebjgd> XwinX, 恩也是
<Kandu> gebjgd: t 了沒笑話看
<windowsXp> ltn: 我只是和你们讨论技术……这样就要T我？
<gebjgd> 你们太坏了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 是你太坏了好不
<XwinX> windowsXp: 我支持你
<gebjgd> windowsXp, 不会踢你的。还要给你管理员当
<windowsXp> 原来玩linux的人很害怕面对现实，微软强大的现实
<windowsXp> 正式版 IE 9 极速登场
<XwinX> windowsXp: 你是我们的指路人
<alpha080> 别乱发，我爪机。。。
<Kandu> windowsXp: 正在用 ie10
<gebjgd> windowsXp, 一会儿你就能随便踢人了
<sleepwalkera> 企业应用里太多ms only的历史遗留
<edison0354> alpha080: 额，耗你流量
<sleepwalkera> 这个是最大的障碍
<gebjgd> alpha080, 该
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我都不用手机上irc了
<windowsXp> 我只是想让大家知道。。。微软是最强大的！
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: 来了个有鱼
<gebjgd> alpha080, 太费流量了
<gebjgd> windowsXp, 恩。微软很硬
<windowsXp> 难道讨论技术也会被T？哈哈，linux的童子军怎么可能打败微软帝国？
<alpha080> 问下ie9怎么卸载？。。
<windowsXp> alpha080: 那么好的浏览器安装上了你舍得卸载？
<BITmwh> 哈，观望了这么久，事情变得有意思了……
<edison0354> alpha080: trident内核是卸不掉的我记得
<sleepwalkera> 笑
<edison0354> alpha080: 话说你今天不在家看孩子？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～～～～～
<alpha080> 用不了网银，不支持
<sleepwalkera> windowsXp好幽默
<myke2> windowsXp: 你WindowsXP支持IE9?
<myke2> alpha080: 可以的
<myke2> alpha080: 有个兼容模式
<edison0354> myke2: 好吐槽⋯⋯
<alpha080> 女儿睡觉。。。
<edison0354> alpha080: 额，我还以为你也是儿子⋯⋯
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你家女儿给我家儿子当童养媳把
<alpha080> 个别银行不支持，甚至是兼容模式。
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你有儿子了吗⋯⋯
<gebjgd> edison0354, 5年后有
<Colin-shzsc> 据说农行网银甚至不支持苹果机上用 bootcamp 装的 windows
<edison0354> gebjgd: …⋯
<alpha080> 尼玛客服叫我等等。。。
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: 怎么做到的？
<Colin-shzsc> edison0354: 不知道……也有传说某家银行的网银只支持 ie6
<alpha080> 等到能用为止
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你家女儿给我家儿子当童养媳把
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你家女儿给我家儿子当童养媳把
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你家女儿给我家儿子当童养媳把
<sleepwalkera> hoho，把skype视频搞定了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 一直就能用
<WinXP_> 你们T人？
<sleepwalkera> 要preload 一下v4l的库
<sleepwalkera> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<alpha080> 做梦去吧，你不知道现在男孩供大于求么？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你闺女直接入德国国籍
<myke2> WinXP_: 你自己T自己的吧
<gebjgd> alpha080, 不用服毒
<myke2> WinXP_: ping timeout
<gebjgd> alpha080, 如何？
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 大概是arch打包的问题
<XwinX> myke2: 黑掉T你的人
<alpha080> 有小鸡鸡的就是个赔钱货，贬值品。
<WinXP_> 哎~linux的小孩们经不起windows大军的冲击~心理完全被打垮了
<WinXP_> O(∩_∩)O哈哈哈~
<sleepwalkera> WinXP_: 大哥你累不
<myke2> XwinX: ?
<WinXP_> sleepwalkera: 我也是在为你们好！不要把青春浪费在linux 上了
<XwinX> myke2: 发错
<gebjgd> alpha080, 如何？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 如何？
<XwinX> WinXP_: 我已经浪费了,怎么办
<WinXP_> 现在不管是编程、游戏或是其他应用，哪个公司的软件出来敢不支持win？
<alpha080> 德国绿卡的不要，我要台湾的
<WinXP_> 不支持win就是自寻死路啊 哈哈
<gebjgd> alpha080, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alpha080, 为毛？
<Inode_LF> 鱿鱼效应
<alpha080> 苹果公司就不支持。。。
<myke2> Kandu: 不知道turbo pascal对pascal语法做了什么扩展?
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP_: 我们抵制的不是 Windows，而是这种像某某党一样的宣传作风
<XwinX> WinXP_: 我们公司出的好像不支持 XP
<WinXP_> 如果linux做下改版可能我会用~比如：增加C  D   E  F盘~，能运行QQ，能玩CS或者WOW
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 我们公司都不鸟win
<alpha080> 德国没有你我的根
<sleepwalkera> Colin-shzsc: 那个单词怎么说
<gebjgd> alpha080, 有阿
<gebjgd> alpha080, 现在华人遍地是
<Colin-shzsc> sleepwalkera: 你是说 propaganda？
<sleepwalkera> Colin-shzsc: propaganda
<sleepwalkera> ya
<alpha080> 你在德国啥地方？
<XwinX> WinXP_: linux 有 C D E F 盘啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, Münster
<XwinX> WinXP_: 你没看到吗?
<ltn> gebjgd: 德国工作好找吗？
<alpha080> 恩，考虑下。。
<WinXP_> 对了，听说你们玩linux的在国外的华人也很多？说句良心的，国外谁用linux？？？？人家老外都不倒腾把时间花在什么编码什么驱动支持问题上~~~
<gebjgd> ltn, 我用了7天
<WinXP_> 我们中国人却要在上面浪费时间。。。这不是傻么？
<edison0354> WinXP_: 老外又编码问题吗⋯⋯
<jiero> WinXP_: 管你呢。
<edison0354> WinXP_: s/又/有
<alpha080> 我不要我外孙跟我一起喝地沟油
<myke2> edison0354: 人家看不懂s//
<WinXP_> 老以为用个非主流的系统就很吸引眼球什么的~
<edison0354> myke2: 我错了⋯⋯
<gebjgd> alpha080, 就是
<ltn> gebjgd: 那很棒啊！不知去德国留学怎么样，不会德语亚
<WinXP_> 哎~
<WinXP_> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<gebjgd> alpha080, 想通了找我阿
<myke2> edison0354: 我也不懂
<edison0354> myke2: …⋯
<jiero> WinXP_: 华人用的真的不多，因为华人最讲究实际了
<gebjgd> ltn, 因人而异
<jiero> ltn: : 。。。如果不会德语就学吧。
<WinXP_> jiero: 试问，LINUX能上QQ么？？？除了webQQ
<jiero> ltn: 1年半载就好了
<Colin-shzsc> 建议 topic 里头加一句：可以客观地分析 Windows 中一些做的比较好的地方，但绝不容许这里有 Windows 的枪手！
<alpha080> 不过先把你儿子送过来看看。
<gebjgd> ltn, 推荐你去投奔jiero
<redmorning1> WINDOWS = 游戏，最近没什么游戏好玩，于是，两个月了，没去WINDOWS下
<WinXP_> 连QQ豆不能用的系统拿来干嘛，哈哈
<Kandu> myke2: 印象最深的是 object 了，然後用它做的 turbo vision
<gebjgd> alpha080, 还在我大腿上转筋呢
<jiero> WinXP_: 我靠，我上网7年才用QQ
<Kandu> myke2: 其他的就不知道了
<alpha080> 满意了就先当个备胎。
<myke2> jiero: 不要和 WinXP_ '狡辩'
<gebjgd> WinXP_, linuxqq
<redmorning1> WinXP_: 求游戏推荐
<ltn> gebjgd: 已经大三啦，时间不多阿
<WinXP_> jiero: 那我不能说什么。。。。你OUT了
<myke2> Kandu: 哦, 这是从C学的吗?
<sleepwalkera> 热死了，爬上50度了
<ltn> jiero: 也在德国？
<WinXP_> redmorning1: 什么游戏？windows下面有很多游戏的！CS   WOW   MIR什么都有
<gebjgd> WinXP_, cs.... wow.....
<Kandu> myke2: 從 c?
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP_: 你要我们用 QQ，难不成你是某已经配不上它自己名称的巨大的组织派来的传教士？
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 我上学时候的游戏了，你们还在玩
<redmorning1> WinXP_: MIR是什么？
<alpha080> 德语多简单啊，你们这些汉斯。。。
<myke2> Kandu: 我看到wikipedia上写
<myke2> Kandu: 说Turbo Pascal从C学习了某些特性
<myke2> Kandu: 我不知道是什么
<ltn> alpha080: Oh，你说出了我唯一认识的德语单词……
<gebjgd> ltn, jiero在袋鼠国
<WinXP_> Colin-shzsc: QQ如果能和微软联合，那就NB了！全球谁能打败？？？QQ也是一个大趋势！
<jiero> 。。。
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP_: 唉，被人强奸却自己全然不知……
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 国外没人知道qq
<ltn> gebjgd: 袋鼠国阿……
<XwinX> WinXP_: 等 QQ 出正式版我一定用
<jiero> 大家，前几天我看到一个在Slashdot提QQ取代SKype的家伙，真丢脸啊。。。
<WinXP_> 。。。你们真的很小白啊？晕
<gebjgd> WinXP_, qq是毛阿
<ltn> gebjgd: 没怎么了解国
<WinXP_> 你去网吧看看，哪个网吧没QQ  没windows
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 干麽和人家windows高手狡辩呢
<Kandu> myke2: 應該有很多吧
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 那是天朝
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 人家在xp下安装了xp
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 井底之娃
<jiero> ltn: 好好学习理科就去德国
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 说错了
<WinXP_> 我做过一些详细的数据统计！全国基本每台电脑上都有QQ
<ltn> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> WinXP_: 管你
<WinXP_> 基本99%的电脑都是windows
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 人家在xp下安装了ie9
<WinXP_> 数据证明一切
<WinXP_> 不解释
<jiero> WinXP_: 我知道中国的比例是世界平均的1/3
<gebjgd> 高手阿
<jiero> ^_^
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 其非xp高手也?
<Colin-shzsc> 只会随大流的人是很没有出息的
<alpha080> 话说回来让我女儿交朋友学德语也不错。。。
<WinXP_> 你不随大流随小流？没听过么？站在巨人的肩膀上！！！！！
<myke2> Kandu: Turbo Pascal吸取了其他语言如C等的特性，简化了标准Pascal的语法
<jiero> WinXP_: 我明白你只是被强奸的太多了
<gebjgd> alpha080, 想通了？
<ltn> 这哥……我无语了
<WinXP_> 站在巨人的肩膀上！！！！！
<gebjgd> alpha080, 想通了，我先验身
<alpha080> 没，你儿子也在德国？
<jiero> WinXP_: 关键是LInux下你才能做到。Windows下别人把你当小弟——因为你啥都不知道
<ltn> WinXP_: XP都有高手QQ群呀，你怎么来irc了？
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我儿子在我腿上转筋呢
<jyf1987> 站在巨人的jj上
<WinXP_> lt
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP_: “站在巨人的肩膀上”，呵呵，抄袭就是这么来的
<alpha080> 慢，先量下你儿子鸡鸡。
<WinXP_> ltn: 我是逛你们UBUNTU论坛看到的
<myke2> jiero: 不要动粗吧, 人家好意来解救我们.
<gebjgd> 站在巨人的jb上
<gebjgd> lol
<myke2> 这是 艾萨克 牛顿 说的?
<gebjgd> alpha080, 等下，我把他射出来
<WinXP_> 低俗。。。你们太低俗了
<alpha080> 太小的不要
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你要哪个？
<jiero> 。。。我明白了
<WinXP_> 原来linuxer就是这样的，哈哈
 * jiero 错了。向WinXP道歉
<Colin-shzsc> 原来用 Win
 * jiero 希望WinXP_饶了我们，不要演说了，我们明白了。
<jyf1987> 我的网本也可以玩urbanterror 哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> 原来用 Win 的是这样的……
<alpha080> 淘汰，都跟牙签似的
<Colin-shzsc> ……都和***一样爱演说
<gebjgd> alpha080, 哈哈
<linsuxy> 原来netbsd也有ibus啊
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP_: 你也让我了解了用 Win 的人是什么样子的了
<alpha080> 人家耍你呢。
<alpha080> 估计是谁的马甲而已。
<Colin-shzsc> 呵呵，天知道
<linsuxy> 发生什么事了
<WinXP> 我靠，刚刚浏览器假死？还是你们T我
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP: 你也让我了解了用 Win 的人是什么样子的了
<gebjgd> 浏览器假死
<XwinX> WinXP: 你的IE9 还会假死?
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<WinXP> 是不是你们攻击我啊
<XwinX> WinXP: 你的xp还怕攻击?
<Colin-shzsc> WinXP: 不做亏心事，不怕鬼上门
<XwinX> WinXP: 太脆弱了吧
<gebjgd> 那会脏了我们的数据包
<myke2> XwinX: 我至今不悟WindowsXP怎么装IE9
<XwinX> myke2: 人家是高手
<WinXP> 应该不是，我安装有360的，没报告
<XwinX> myke2: 不是你等小民能明白吧
<gebjgd> 360
<jiero> Win
<jiero> WinXP_:你是怎么来这里的？
<myke2> XwinX: 有道理, 太有道理了
<WinXP> 我去打扫卫生了！晚上来找你们继续
<bluek> 360？
<jiero> 。。。
<bluek> 呵呵，听说只有高手才能安装得上360
<bluek> 不要来了
<edison0354> bluek: 嗯，我从来没有装上过
<bluek> #windows欢迎你
<jyf1987> bluek: 得要2-3层楼高那种才行把
<myke2> bluek: 只有高手才能在windowsxp装ie9
<edison0354> bluek: 我都几乎没见过……
<Colin-shzsc> 唉，开源和 linux 是崇高的信仰，凡夫俗子怎能理解，这种人估计就是生在马桶里的，最后还得回到粪坑里去
<alpha080> 听说只有高手才能同时装上qq,360
<bluek> 你直接/join #windows
<bluek> winxp来解救我们了
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，發現有很多，以前沒有靜態變數，不能在聲明的時候給一個初始值。沒有動態的數組(數組長度是型別的一部分) var type const 等都只能用一次來聲明，沒有 unit ，沒強制型別轉換 ……
<metbsd> 可惜linux的开源是强迫开源，也是不自由的一种
<ltn> 别阿，你叫win8我怕
<win9> ltn, 你害怕么
<Kandu> myke2: 這些, c 都有, c 還能隨便丟棄函數返回值， pascal 以前都不能
<myke2> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blocks_(C_language_extension)
<ltn> win9: 怕死了
<win8> 9494
 * jyf1987 孔子过泰山，见两小儿便日
<Colin-shzsc> 自由的权利是需要保护的
<myke2> Kandu: C丢弃函数返回会给警告的
<myke2> Kandu: 我不知道pascal怎么弄
<ltn> winXP已经很牛逼了，Win8,9能多牛逼阿！
<win9> ltn, 老牛逼了
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个GCC支持么
<Kandu> myke2: fpc 的話沒問題的，只要編譯開關允許
<metbsd> 自由的权利更不应该强迫，比如Linux那样
<myke2> Kandu: 怎么做的
<myke2> Kandu: 没见到类似参数
<win8> 不过说实话，我本本上无线信号确实是win7要强点
<win9> win8, 没觉得
<win8> 我比较过的。
<win9> win8, 我这里倒是老婆的win经常没网了
<ltn> win9: 什么无线网卡？
<win9> ltn, atheros
<ltn> win9: 不对，我想问win8
<win8> Me,2
<tenzu>   /tmp里的东西是不是可以随意删除？
<Colin-shzsc> 其实这是一个悖论，人们究竟有没有不想自由的自由
<myke2> tenzu: no
<ltn> atheros用ath9k驱动应该很给力才对
<jiero> metbsd: 可惜bsd的不是强制，被关闭了更不自在。
<tenzu> myke2: 。。。
<myke2> tenzu: 只有下次开机的时候删除
<metbsd> bsd的选择比gpl大多了
<tenzu> myke2: 好吧，下周我重启一下机器
<jiero> 人们有无限自由，就可以无限作自己想要的事情，不用顾虑任何东西——这就是野兽
<myke2> tenzu: 开机的话脚本会自动删除/tmp下的文件的, 不过你如果从运行的时候删除/tmp下文件, 会造成当前运行的某些程序异常.
<tenzu> myke2: 里面也没啥东西，就是有点乱，我想清理清理
<win8> 不知道啊，opensuse连不上的地方,win7倒可以
<myke2> tenzu: 不是开机自动清理的么
<myke2> win8: 那是因为厂商驱动
<tenzu> myke2: 好吧，我洁癖了
<bitterlemon> win8, 搞不懂opensuse
<myke2> tenzu: 实在不行把/tmp扔/tmpfs
<tenzu> win8: win9 你俩好超前
<tenzu> myke2: 我小白，还是下次重启吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝抱抱
<win8> 不是没信号，只是信号差点
<jiero> win8 和 win9 。 话说 e16是第一个支持composite的WM
<bitterlemon> win8, 我这里很强
<win8> 至于电源管理就不提了。。。。
<bitterlemon> win8, 电源管理很不错阿
<bitterlemon> win8, 我的上网本8个小时
<Colin-shzsc> 说起来，自由自然是不强制人去做什么事情，问题是这么一来岂不是都有自由去搞专制了？这真的是一个悖论。
<bitterlemon> win8, arch
<jiero> tuxplayer
<jiero> 自由最好的办法就是让人们相信自己是自由的。
<win8> 我这里还是要差点。。。
<bitterlemon> win8, cpufreq?
<win8> 当然装了。。。
<bitterlemon> win8, 我常年 -g powersave
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 如果一个专制政权有这个本事让人们相信自己是自由的？
<win_oo> win8: gnome-power-manager?
<GPLfx> 自由就是不自由
<bitterlemon> win8, 是，你装了，你常年-g performance
<win8> kde..
<bitterlemon> win8, 垃圾
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 那么人们就是自由的，因为这是他们认定的
<win_oo> win8: 不懂了, gnome有gnome-applet
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 自由有些唯心主义
<win8> 拜托，我两个系统都调成同一模式，比如性能。
<bitterlemon> win8, 我的也是阿
<win8> 有差距就是了，好在不大
<bitterlemon> win8, 一开始oem的win7 在省电模式下慢的要死
<bitterlemon> win8, 换了arch，也是省电模式。跟飞一样
<bitterlemon> win8, 这不是跟飞一样吗
<bitterlemon> win8, 太刺激了
<GPLfx> 唯心主义主义者飘过
<win8> arch装过，不喜欢。
<bitterlemon> win8, arch openbox tint2 wbar
<bitterlemon> win8, kde的任务栏地方太小了
<win8> python事件给我留下坏印象。
<Colin-shzsc> ibus 还是没有改好在 gvim 里面嵌入式显示的问题（或者是 vim 的问题？）
<win_oo> 佛说 万物唯心造
<win8> 你要这么说，fvwm是火箭了。。。
<bitterlemon> win8, fvwm慢
<GPLfx> :-D 信道不信佛的说
<bitterlemon> win8, 实验过了
<win8> 要任务栏做什么？
<bitterlemon> win8, 给你截图看看
<win8> 删掉好了。
<iKde> Activity 多好啊。
<bitterlemon> iKde, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-28052011-113443.php
<bitterlemon> iKde, 从来不用kde的垃圾东西
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=289239
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle
<iKde> 看不了。爪机。
<bitterlemon> iKde, 11个图标
<MaskRay> win_oo: ?
<iKde> 你都不用qt系软件？
<bitterlemon> iKde, 用
<bitterlemon> iKde, 但是不用kde的plasma
<bitterlemon> iKde, 那就是垃圾
<iKde> 还是很好用的
<ltn> bitterlemon: 相反，我觉得很棒
<bitterlemon> iKde, 1G的上网本压力很大
<WinXP> jiero: 先把他nick占用掉再说.
<ltn> gnome倒是越来越烂了
<bitterlemon> ltn, 老机器和上网本很慢
<bitterlemon> ltn, 笔记本用kde地方太小了
<ltn> xfce,lxde相比gnome，没有快多少，功能却不完善
<iKde> 你上网本当然不是很适应
<ltn> wm就是觉得awesome不错
<jiero> WinXP:  lol
<WinXP> ltn: 我gnome
<WinXP> MaskRay: 看到一个题
<ltn> 我觉得wm要有特点才好。不然同质化太严重了
<iKde> 没试过kde netbook界面么
<bitterlemon> iKde, 更垃圾
<bitterlemon> iKde, 慢
<WinXP> MaskRay: 给了一堆w[i] + w[j] >= 1的限制, 所有(i, j)构成无向连通图
<ltn> 话说，openbox有什么特点？
<bitterlemon> iKde, de都实验过了
<bitterlemon> iKde, 我这里也都装了
<WinXP> MaskRay: 然后最小化w[1] + w[2] + ... + w[n]
<bitterlemon> ltn, å¿«
<iKde> 还是上网本太弱了，不太适合
<XwinX> sbservgbhjhnk,;l.;'/"
<bitterlemon> iKde, 你不如说手机太弱了
<bitterlemon> iKde, 不适合上系统
<MaskRay> WinXP: w[i] >= 0?
<ltn> bitterlemon: 快的太多了，还有么？
<WinXP> MaskRay: y
<bitterlemon> ltn, 配合tint2 wbar就是神器阿
<MaskRay> WinXP: 支配集
<WinXP> MaskRay: ?
<bitterlemon> ltn, 美观，漂亮，快速
<ltn> bitterlemon: 速度上，xxwm,awesome,e17啥的，都很快亚
<bitterlemon> ltn, e17慢
<WinXP> MaskRay: 没要求w[i]是整数
<MaskRay> WinXP: 是覆盖集
<bitterlemon> ltn, 试过
<WinXP> MaskRay: 不是的
<bitterlemon> ltn, awesome给普通人用？
<ltn> bitterlemon: 其实我也都试过，感觉速度差不多
<iKde> 你在上网本裝windows.首選也會是xp而不是win7
<bitterlemon> ltn, 那是因为你机器快
<ltn> bitterlemon: 都没啥延迟
<bitterlemon> iKde, 不是我装的
<bitterlemon> iKde, oem
<bitterlemon> iKde, 没有xp的驱动
<WinXP> MaskRay: 是一切实数的前提下的minimize
<bitterlemon> ik2011年的本子
<bitterlemon> iKde, 2011年的本子
<WinXP> iKde: 什么上网本?
<bitterlemon> WinXP, toshiba nb550d
<iKde> 上网本大同小異。。
<ltn> bitterlemon: 今后电脑越来越快，这些速度取胜的wm，优势越来越弱了阿
<bitterlemon> iKde, amd fusion
<MaskRay> WinXP: 线性规划？
<bitterlemon> iKde, 3A芯片
<bitterlemon> ltn, 还不够快
<WinXP> MaskRay: 我知道cqx怎么做, 但是不想先入为主.
<bitterlemon> ltn, 现在的电脑，要是够快，苹果也不会限制并行程序的数量和种类
<iKde> 那個。。很弱的好不好。
<WinXP> bitterlemon: 没明白上网本和普通laptop的区别
<WinXP> bitterlemon: 我记得只有厚薄的区别
<bitterlemon> WinXP, 待机8个小时
<ltn> bitterlemon: 但是跑个kde，是不慢了
<bitterlemon> iKde, 支持高清
<WinXP> bitterlemon: ?
<bitterlemon> iKde, 不弱
<bitterlemon> ltn, 绝对慢
<ltn>  bitterlemon: 跑大应用是慢。可是对于WM，不差这一点
<iKde> 差距极大。簡單說cpu是五年前水准。
<gebjgd> ltn, 不是大应用
<WinXP> iKde: 我的cpu
<gebjgd> iKde, 上网本不是台式机
<gebjgd> iKde, 你用8个小时看看
<WinXP> iKde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blocks_(C_language_extension)
<ltn> bitmwh: 我用08年得本，kde，切应用程序什么的也是秒切阿，没慢啥嘛
<gebjgd> ltn, 普通的应用都慢
<WinXP> iKde: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<WinXP> iKde: 刚才粘贴错了
<WinXP> iKde: 看看cpu和我的
<iKde> 不錯了
<ltn> gebjgd: 普通的应用启动慢，是因为磁盘慢
<iGnome> 这都谁啊。想搞版本斗争啊。
<gebjgd> ltn, 不是启动慢
<gebjgd> ltn, 等你用过所有的de再发表
<ltn> gebjgd: 基本都用过
<gebjgd> ltn, 用个2004年的本子上
<gebjgd> ltn, 2004年的本子上
<WinXP> iKde: 我想你2008年的应该比我的cpu好吧
<iKde> ee.有人吐嘈fvwm很爛
<gebjgd> ltn, 你就知道速度了
<ltn> gebjgd: 可是我们的假设是，将来的本子
<XwinX>  iGnome 欢迎斗争
<ltn> gebjgd: 你不能打算把04年得本子用到14年阿
<gebjgd> ltn, 确实在用
<WinXP> ltn: 04年用到14年太正常了
<gebjgd> ltn, 天天开机
<ltn> gebjgd: 那到了14年，速度差距就不明显了，DE得功能性才是主要得
<gebjgd> ltn, 自己配置，所有功能都又
<gebjgd> ltn, 自己配置，所有功能都有
<gebjgd> ltn, 速度还快
<WinXP> 像我这种懒人都用gnome && awesome
<MaskRay> WinXP: 不会
<ltn> gebjgd: 功能是有，配置麻烦。你用复杂的配置换取速度。以后速度不重要了，配置复杂还是个问题
<gebjgd> ltn, 配置一次。搞定了
<gebjgd> ltn, arch滚动升级，不需要重装
<gebjgd> ltn, 几年不动
<ltn> gebjgd: 我个人觉得wm力就awesome这种平铺的比较好用
<gebjgd> ltn, 大屏幕才铺
<vic> 像我这种懒人用kde
<WinXP> MaskRay: 稍微想会儿
<gebjgd> ltn, 10寸屏铺个毛阿
<ltn> gebjgd: openbox真的和gnome差不多
<metbsd> openbox和fluxbox差不多才对吧
<iKde> 我都是開n個桌面，firefox開40+頁面，pdf開很多，這不是上网本能做的，它有它自己的用處
<WinXP> ltn: gnome?
<gebjgd> ltn, 差远了
<WinXP> ltn: 我awesome && gnome
<MaskRay> WinXP: 想的结果就是线性规划
<ltn> gebjgd: 10寸就是个个全屏了
<gebjgd> iKde, 能作
<ltn> gebjgd: 用哪个都一样，还不如awesome呢
<gebjgd> iKde, 我能开n个页面
<MaskRay> WinXP: 往网络流想？
<gebjgd> iKde, 多个pdf
<WinXP> MaskRay: 可以尝试
<gebjgd> iKde, 随便开
<metbsd> awesome是真的awesome吗
 * edison0354 额，吃完饭回来发现某人又回来了⋯⋯
<metbsd> awesome听着觉得不可靠
<ltn> edison0354: 此某非彼某吧
<WinXP> edison0354: 是我占用nick
<iKde> 儅然還有其它的，1g內存是不行的
<edison0354> WinXP: 我whois了⋯⋯
<bitmwh> WinXP, 我还以为吃过饭错过了好戏呢
<WinXP> MaskRay: 我想看看等会他进来是不是狂说"我被黑了??"
<gebjgd> iKde, 显然行
<ltn> omg，一开始我还以为他是来搞笑得
<edison0354> WinXP: 他会带着尾巴回来的
<gebjgd> iKde, 你用8个小时电池试试看
<MaskRay> WinXP: 不知道你指谁
<iKde> 比如轉換視頻。。。
<WinXP> MaskRay: 刚才来了个人想把我们从linux拯救出来
<MaskRay> WinXP: ...
<WinXP> edison0354: 给我他刚才用过的所有nick
<gebjgd> iKde, 转换视频用个台式机就行了
<edison0354> WinXP: 不知道⋯⋯
<WinXP> edison0354: 是不是还有_WinXP
<WinXP> edison0354: 忘了最早那个叫什么的了
<edison0354> WinXP: 不知⋯⋯你要注册？
<metbsd> 现在还有人买台式机的吗
<ltn> testss
<WinXP> edison0354: 不注册阿, 就开个用户端
<^k^> ltn, ....  ㍩ 
<ltn> 他第一个nick,testss
<WinXP> edison0354: 我目前想到的是在pidgin里面开
<WinXP> ltn: I see
<WinXP> edison0354: 还有什么办法吗
<ltn> 不用花这功夫了吧，nick是无穷得……
<edison0354> WinXP: ban掉IP⋯⋯
<WinXP> edison0354: 这个太不人道
<edison0354> WinXP: 选择性无视就可以了
<XwinX> edison0354: 他是web进来的
<ltn> 要么大家在客户端里各自ignore掉他
<WinXP> ltn: 是啊, 所以他发现他用过的昵称被占用后我估计会大声指责我们"攻击"他
<XwinX> edison0354: 能ban ip?
<WinXP> ltn: 好玩阿
<edison0354> XwinX: 额，不清楚
<szsloss> ignore 谁啊？？
<iKde> 隨便吧，請他到我的頻道玩好了。
<edison0354> WinXP: 还可以每个人都+o，然后频道+m掉
<gebjgd> metbsd, 为什么没有人买台式机？
<ltn> gebjgd: 怎么会没有
<gebjgd> ltn, 又不是我说的
<ltn> gebjgd: 台机就是耗电多
<gebjgd> ltn, 为了玩游戏么
<ltn> gebjgd: 我笔电20W，家里台机100W，不爽
<XwinX> 台式机不能放在床上玩
<gebjgd> ltn, 我的手机更省电
<iKde> 可以的。。。
<ltn> gebjgd: 功能不同阿
<gebjgd> ltn, 没法看高清
<gebjgd> ltn, 1080高清电视
<MaskRay> WinXP: 不会
<ltn> gebjgd: 笔电可以干台机能干的几乎所有事了
<ltn> gebjgd: 接电视机或显示器
<iKde> 下載机。。。
<jiero> 我也想买台式机。性能优先。
<gebjgd> ltn, 看不了
<gebjgd> ltn, dvb-s 2
<ltn> gebjgd: 有钱的话，出门笔电，回家接显示器
<jiero> 哦，回来了
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> ltn, 不用出门
<ltn> gebjgd: 现在笔电不是都hdmi了么
<gebjgd> ltn, 公司到家1分钟
<gebjgd> ltn, 是又
<jiero> 笔电比台式便宜多了
<ltn> gebjgd: 不出门的话，我倒是喜欢mini台式机，省电
<gebjgd> ltn，我的上网本就有，但是跑不了大游戏阿
<_WinXP> jiero: ?
<gebjgd> ltn, 我是准备买个台式机，跑游戏，看dvb-s2
<ltn> gebjgd: 传统台式机100+W得功率太坑爹了
<gebjgd> ltn, 能玩游戏阿
<ltn> gebjgd: 游戏是没办法了
<testss> jiero: ?
<gebjgd> ltn, 何况我那么多笔记本，省电就用htc了
<ltn> gebjgd: 虽然现在笔记本显卡也很强
<jiero> _啥？
<gebjgd> ltn, 我的笔记本都是集成显卡
<jiero> 怎么都针对我 打 ？
<ltn> gebjgd: 打星际2这种肯定没问题。可是要玩画面更好地就没戏了
<WinXP> edison0354: 这样如何
<gebjgd> ltn, 星际2跑不动
<ltn> gebjgd: 现在sandy bridge的集成显卡很牛逼得
<gebjgd> ltn, 实验过了
<ltn> gebjgd: 04年本？那是不行
<gebjgd> ltn, 牛逼也不如nv的好卡厉害阿
<gebjgd> ltn, 2009的也不行
<gebjgd> ltn, 卡
<edison0354> WinXP: ？
<gebjgd> ltn, intel集成显卡
<WinXP> edison0354: 你看新进来的2个nick
<ltn> gebjgd: 室友得acer 3830TG，用集显，sc2中等画质，开独显就能到最高了，没问题得
<gebjgd> ltn, 什么配置？
<edison0354> WinXP: 没有啊，你不用纠结了⋯⋯
<ltn> gebjgd: i5 4G sandybridge集显/nvGT540
<jiero> sc2据说优化不好，画面一般。。。
<gebjgd> ltn, i5很牛比了
<WinXP> edison0354: 好玩的很
<ltn> gebjgd: 5000的本子阿
<edison0354> jiero: 优化一般，画面很好
<testss> edison0354: hi
<gebjgd> ltn, 现在本子便宜了
<jiero> 哦，是星际争霸2吧
<_WinXP> edison0354: hi
<edison0354> testss: ？
<edison0354> _WinXP: …⋯
<^k^> edison0354, ....  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> ltn, 我2009年的还是t4200呢
<ltn> gebjgd: gebjgd 是阿，5000的本子就这么牛逼了
<gebjgd> ltn, 现在本子便宜
<jiero> edison0354: 你知道我是暴黑的，因为30分钟删星际1，然后无视其他所有暴雪的游戏
<gebjgd> ltn, 要是5000元买台机更牛逼
<imtxc> 求助呢，为什么移动硬盘不能挂载了……
<ltn> gebjgd: 所以打打一般游戏的话，本也足够了
<edison0354> jiero: 你是个猎奇的存在
<MaskRay> WinXP: 不错，nested function gcc 默认支持的
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<ltn> gebjgd: 5000的台式机确实没边了
<jiero> 本来就没意思呢。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 鉴定完毕
<imtxc> 这个是为什么呢
<gebjgd> ltn, 不打一般游戏
<jiero> 暴雪的游戏喜欢重复重复再重复。。。好无聊
<gebjgd> ltn, 准备买1500的显卡
<iKde> 偶才3千的本本。。。。
<gebjgd> ltn, 跑3d
<imtxc> 我今天拷贝文件没有拷贝完，然后停止了关机才拔的移动硬盘
<ltn> jiero: 你没有体会到精髓，要跟人打
<ltn> jiero: 不然下棋也就是重复，踢球也就是重复
<jiero> ltn: 我也就和人打打魔兽3对战～
<imtxc> 现在就不能挂载了，在朋友的XP上面 也不能打开了
<jiero> ltn: 可惜我踢球别人都看不穿我的动机
<gebjgd> jiero, 等我买了新台机
<gebjgd> jiero, 我就周末陪你大
<gebjgd> jiero, 我就周末陪你打
<ltn> gebjgd: 要打高要求游戏就没有办法了
<imtxc> 求助求助
<gebjgd> ltn, 是阿，就是想买个牛逼的台式机
<gebjgd> ltn, 玩高端游戏
<WinXP> imtxc: 用命令行挂载
<ltn> imtxc: imtx，好熟
<jiero> gebjgd: 来帮我作游戏？
<ltn> 吃饭去了，大家88
<imtxc> ltn: 唉
<WinXP> imtxc: mkdir /tmp/foo && sudo mount /dev/foo /tmp/foo
<imtxc> 请教下大家
<jiero> gebjgd: ofan跑了，NoIE只作模型，所以脚本都写不出来。
<WinXP> imtxc: 看下错误提示
<gebjgd> jiero, 没时间
<WinXP> imtxc: 进程通信太复杂, 绕过
<imtxc> WinXP: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你让职业码工还在业余时间帮你写代码
<gebjgd> jiero, 你有人性么
<jiero> gebjgd: 我怎么知道你不喜欢作游戏呢。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不问不知
<gebjgd> jiero, 你给我钱我都不做
<WinXP> imtxc: sudo还是这样提示?
<gebjgd> jiero, 学车，买车，旅游，
<imtxc> WinXP: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<imtxc> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<imtxc> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<imtxc> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<imtxc> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<gebjgd> jiero, 这才是我的业余时间
<imtxc> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<^k^> imtxc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<WinXP> imtxc: 这里已经给了足够提示了
<alpha080> raid...
<WinXP> imtxc: 用windows下chkdsk /r
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。那些业余时间不在电脑前。
<^k^> imtxc, 我还以为你没有。  ㍪ 
<imtxc> WinXP: 会丢了文件么
<WinXP> imtxc: 会
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: fsck下
<imtxc> ^k^: 我真没
<WinXP> imtxc: 但是会尽量拯救出来
<imtxc> sleepwalkera: 啊 文件会没了？
<imtxc> WinXP: 啊 啊
<imtxc> 完蛋了
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: 啊？
<WinXP> imtxc: 下次复制大段东西(超过2行)在pastebin
<WinXP> imtxc: 不要担心
<WinXP> imtxc: 大部分是保留的
<imtxc> WinXP: 是朋友的硬盘  里面有好多文件啊
<WinXP> imtxc: 那没办法
<WinXP> imtxc: 那些文件会以修复文件的形式出现的
<imtxc> WinXP: 这样的啊。
<WinXP> imtxc: 除非损坏严重
<imtxc> sleepwalkera: 这个是WIN下的命令么
<WinXP> imtxc: 我觉得那个丢失的文件应该就是你复制进去没成功的
<vic> 做游戏都需要啥
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: ntfs在linux下还是靠谱的
<WinXP> imtxc: 不要从linux下用fsck, 那个对ntfs-3g不太好的
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: ntfs-3g支持显然不如windows
<imtxc> WinXP: 嗯 就是 我没复制完 就点了那个取消的叉叉
<WinXP> imtxc: ntfs应该没脆弱到这样一搞就丢失很多东西
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 汗，我和win交换数据都是用ntfs
<jiero> vic: 主意，方法，材料，创造。
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 那是普通读写好吧
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 有些工作不能做的
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 比如你准备碎片整理
<alpha080> 发条2
<alpha080> fat32
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: ntfs-3g连ntfs的单文件压缩都不支持
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 据我所知
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 仅仅支持目录压缩
<vic> jiero: 我啥都没有。。。
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: - -#没这个需求
<gebjgd> WinXP, 我这里很稳定阿
<WinXP> gebjgd: 他要修复ntfs错误, 你说在linux下好还是win下好
<jiero> vic:不知道在游戏中要什么？
<alpha080> 工口
<sleepwalkera> 起码比在win下ext的支持要好太多了
<alpha080> XD
<jiero> alpha080: 还好我没那些想法
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 我觉得fsck和defrag属于差不多的吧
<vic> jiero: 恩，没主意，没方法，没材料，没创造
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 还有linux下的都是靠反汇编windows得到的信息搞出来ntfs-3g的
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 你觉得支持会比windows好吗
<jiero> vic: 那你就只玩吧。
<vic> jiero: 玩也差。。很少玩 都是无聊之极的时候玩
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 那有win环境当然最好喽
<jiero> vic: 追寻自己的兴趣吧
<WinXP> imtxc: 你有windows么
<imtxc> WinXP: 有的
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 我是没办法
<imtxc> 刚才掉线了
<gebjgd> WinXP, win下好
<WinXP> imtxc: windows下做chkdsk /r
<imtxc> gebjgd: win下 该怎么操作呢
<vic> jiero: 呵呵 最近自己在瞎写一个win的软件linux克隆。
<WinXP> imtxc: 就是开一个终端, 然后chkdsk /r
<imtxc> gparted可以么
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: 莫乱搞
<imtxc> sleepwalkera: 嗯 嗯
<gebjgd> imtxc, 格式化
<alpha080> 别
<WinXP> imtxc: chkdsk /r, 如果提示什么是否要保存成...的文件, 你都y
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那我朋友会杀了我……
<gebjgd> imtxc, 那就太好了
<alpha080> 那就全完了
<WinXP> imtxc: 什么链式文件什么的
<gebjgd> imtxc, easy recovery
<gebjgd> imtxc, final data
<alpha080> 胡扯
<gebjgd> imtxc, 去试试看把
<imtxc> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> imtxc, 扫它9个小时
<WinXP> gebjgd: 应该是先修复fs的问题吧, chkdsk不错的
<imtxc> WinXP:  嗯好的 谢谢你
<imtxc> WinXP: win7也可以吧
<alpha080> 可以的
<sleepwalkera> 其实win下的软件很不放心的啊
<alpha080> 这个没差别的
<WinXP> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> 好的  我试试看 千万别丢光了啊
<WinXP> imtxc: 然后会产生CHKDSK.001类似的文件, 我去看下我那里
<jiero> 信任windows自带的软件。
<edison0354> WinXP: 那一堆文件直接不知道是干啥的，直接就rm了
<imtxc> 比如移动硬盘显示的是F盘
<sleepwalkera> 就是因为自带才不放心
<vic> 现在yaourt好用了吗
<imtxc> 那我是该 f:
<WinXP> imtxc: found.000
<imtxc> 然后  chkdsk /r 吗
 * jiero 认为用windows不信任微软就白用了。。。
<WinXP> imtxc: chkdsk f: /r
<sleepwalkera> ……
<imtxc> 这样的啊 谢谢
<WinXP> edison0354: 那是修复出来的文件
<WinXP> imtxc: cd c:
<WinXP> imtxc: 不要从f:
<imtxc> WinXP: 好的
<WinXP> imtxc: 写错了, 是c:
<dreamysirc> 我了个去 xp有啥清理软件呢？外国的都要￥ 国内的又不喜欢~~~~~~
<WinXP> imtxc: 然后chkdsk f: /r
<imtxc> 这个 会很慢吧
<WinXP> imtxc: 不要从f:下执行
<imtxc> WinXP: 嗯 好的
<WinXP> edison0354: 怎么可以rm呢
<WinXP> edison0354: rm了数据都没了
<sleepwalkera> win下有没有瓦片wm
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: HashTWM效果不怎么好
<edison0354> WinXP: 那东西有啥用？
<dreamysirc> WinXP: xp大哥 ，有清理软件介绍么，不要那个bat的和收费的~~~~~~
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 你wikipedia上查tiling window manager
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 不会
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 你自己写个bash脚本吧
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 怎么个不好法
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 你用用看
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 额，我问你有没有xp的清理软件，你告诉我不会？！
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 我比较懒, 英文差
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 我说我不会
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 我不知道
<dreamysirc> WinXP: ~~~~~~~~
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 是动态分割还是静态分割
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 我都是手动清理的
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 已经忘了, 你试试, 他是fork dwm
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 我手头没win
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 当场虚拟一个
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: wow
<WinXP> edison0354: 那修复出来的文件阿
<edison0354> WinXP: 然后呢？
<WinXP> edison0354: 比如你某次IO错误导致文件丢失
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 我朋友问我，让他自己去试
<edison0354> WinXP: 然后怎么恢复成原始文件呢？
<WinXP> edison0354: 那些文件就是原始文件
<edison0354> WinXP: 哦
<WinXP> edison0354: 只不过可能有所损坏罢了, 扩展名可能不对, 你file下就ok了
<sleepwalkera> 可以通过文件头判断
<sleepwalkera> 对
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 我也找windows下tiling wm
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 用下来都用不来, 不过英文差, 没看man
<bitmwh> :/help
<imtxc> WinXP: 校验阶段……
<imtxc> WinXP: 貌似得很长时间
<imtxc> WinXP: 紧张啊
<WinXP> imtxc: 不会特别长, 5min左右吧
<dreamysirc> WinXP: win下有wm么不是de么？不过tiling wm貌似就可以的~~~~~~~
<imtxc> WinXP: 500G装满着呢
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 我找不到好的tiling wm, 痛苦
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 哦，你痛苦，我开心~~~~~~~~
<WinXP> dreamysirc: ?
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 阿, 你觉得没有tiling wm好事?
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 开玩笑的啦，win下用个kde当tiling wm~~~~~
<bitmwh> clear
<WinXP> dreamysirc: kde我试过, 没成功
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 没装成功
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 人品问题~~~~~
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 而且kde具体怎么tiling我还不清楚, 是否有vim keybinding?
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: kde可以tiling？
<imtxc> 哎呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我准备把移动硬盘弄成btrfs
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<testss> _WinXP: hi
<dreamysirc> WinXP: kde4.6+的不是可以了么~~~~~~
<gebjgd> imtxc, 由于你朋友的经历
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持snapshot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽阿
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 运行的时候无法加载
<testss> ltn: ==
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 软件我不喜欢vim keybind的因为用的时候老与vim重置到~~~~~
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 阿, 一个有modkey阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 安全阿
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 多扶老奶奶过马路，提高下人品~~~~~~
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 我就用mod4
<MeaCulpa> ...
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 你怎么一直开玩笑?
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 会么？为什么会和vim子啊一起用？
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: 知足吧，x31没mod4
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没必要吧
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: Windows都可以Tiling...
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 我说的是linux下阿, 爽
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: windows下不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么没有必要？
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 你不信？tmux你敢配置vim bindkey么开vim么？
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: how
<WinXP> dreamysirc: tmux不支持复杂的key binding吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 全都删除了之后都能恢复
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 自己内嵌一个mod4键
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 我是用左alt
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 哦...你说你的wm用vim binding? 我这边只有zsh, screen 和Firefox比较vim
<WinXP> alvin_rxg: 谁给小白推荐archlinux的
<gebjgd> WinXP, 赶快把ntfs的移动硬盘转成btrfs
<WinXP> gebjgd: 不是我阿, 我没移动硬盘
<imtxc> WinXP: 慢啊
<WinXP> gebjgd: 我这电脑rootfs都不是btrfs
<gebjgd> WinXP, 我说我
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: how
<gebjgd> WinXP, 安全
<alpha080> gebjgd: 尽出馊主意
<gebjgd> WinXP, 能作snapshot
<WinXP> gebjgd: 我知道的
<gebjgd> alpha080, 馊么？
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 幸好我的tp还有一个mod4~~~~~
<alpha080> 绝对馊
<imtxc> alpha080: 这样 应该不会丢很躲文件把
<WinXP> gebjgd: 还能动态做扩展什么的, 类似lvm, 管理很高级的
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: ? HashTWM之类...
<imtxc> chkdsk /r
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<WinXP> gebjgd: 不过没有完全实现
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我ntfs怎么从来没出问题过
<alpha080> btrfs还不适合生产应用
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/bb4win_HashTWM.PNG.html
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: 知道了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 忽悠呢，你别插话
<WinXP> gebjgd: btrfs要到3.6.40吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: :) 我在上最后一节网络可
<gebjgd> WinXP, 38就行了
<WinXP> gebjgd: 我另外一个电脑的/home用btrfs
<MeaCulpa> 最后一节网络课,考不出
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我们公司用了很久了
<WinXP> gebjgd: 我知道38的实现已经不错了
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 等了那么久 brtfs还是处于不稳定版~~~~~
<gebjgd> alpha080, zfs也是
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: tplink WR700N到手了，似乎不刷下固件没办法做桥接。咱这里又恰恰没网线
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 很稳定阿
<WinXP> gebjgd: 但是我觉得正式的应该到40的时候才被大众所用
<WinXP> gebjgd: 只是我的估计而已
<gebjgd> WinXP, 大众
<gebjgd> WinXP, 没有大众
<imtxc> 4分钟了 依然0%
<gebjgd> WinXP, 有大众汽车
<WinXP> imtxc: 那就干别的吧
<alpha080> imtxc: 不知道，还是ntfs算了，你保不齐没有windows用户使用移动硬盘
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还要走桥啊，何必呢
<WinXP> imtxc: 我没这么大的移动硬盘搞过, 你是usb 3.0么
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我了个去，还有unstable呢~~~~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 为了蹭网阿，就信号放大
<alpha080> roylez_: 网线一根才几块钱...
<imtxc> WinXP: 不是啊
<WinXP> imtxc: 那可能慢
<WinXP> imtxc: 不管他就醒了
<roylez_> alpha080: 也是一笔巨款了
<MeaCulpa> 老师在讲e-mail和pop3... 直接telnet上服务器演示嘛，说啥
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我们公司btrfs zfs都在用
<WinXP> imtxc: 那个easy recovery更加慢
<alpha080> roylez_: 主席你送我vps帐号一个我就给你那巨款
<sleepwalkera> roylez_: 接串口调试
<imtxc> WinXP: 这样啊
<roylez_> sleepwalkera: 没串口
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: zfs~~~~~是bsd？
<roylez_> sleepwalkera: 这路由器就一个网线口
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, bsd是native
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, linux有包
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 很稳定了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 现在不是说linux的zfs才刚支持么？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, snapshot瞬间
<sleepwalkera> roylez_: 打开自己接一个呗，反正以后也用的到
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 就稳定了？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 很早就支持了
<roylez_> sleepwalkera: 以后用不到的。我笔记本也没串口
<alpha080> roylez_: 你买的时候不看仔细啊...我以为你要在外面用呢
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 看来我老了~~~~~
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不是你老了
<roylez_> alpha080: ...
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 是你不关注
<WinXP> alvin_rxg: 给小白推荐archlinux的就是gebjgd
<linsuxy> ibus可以搞搜狗的词库吗
<roylez_> alpha080: http://www.360buy.com/product/391754.html
<roylez_> alpha080: 你说说这个有几个口
<imtxc> linsuxy: 可以
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, http://zfsonlinux.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ZFS on Linux
<alpha080> roylez_: 不用看了，我昨天看过的
<linsuxy> imtxc, 请问怎么搞啊
<sleepwalkera> roylez_: 老笔记本的优越感来了
<roylez_> alpha080: 下周一去公司刷固件
<alpha080> roylez_: 自己diy吧
<WinXP> gebjgd: 你整天推荐我等小白用高级的东西
<imtxc> linsuxy:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=252407
<sleepwalkera> WinXP: arch也不高级啊
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 其实我用bsd都是用hammerfs的~~~~~~zfs耗不起~~~~~~~
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 120余万的搜狗细胞词库-fcitx&ibus拼音输入法词库：个人无聊的作品 (附加说明)
<gebjgd> WinXP, 没办法
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 和 alvin_rxg 说
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 我不知道
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 他上次看到forum.ubuntu.org.cn的archlinux的板块非常不爽.
<alpha080> 小白只适合推荐mint\ubuntu\mandriva\suse\pclinus
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 其实都一样的，为啥老是说这些distro的事呢？？？
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 包管理不一样
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 版本管理不一样
<ltn> imtxc: 你是不是tx阿？
<Changkinkuo> ^k^,ibus如何假如自己的词库阿?
<imtxc> ltn: 我用过txc
<^k^> Changkinkuo, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<ltn> imtxc: 原来是这样
 * imtxc 怕是活不过今天了
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 有包管理，都简单方便，gentoo，slk也一样，你用lunar等，就那简单的脚本，比较折腾，用lfs没有包管理的，就很麻烦，所以有包管理的都差不多，适合广大群众~~~~~~
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 对小白来说差别极大
<vic> 谁说小白就不能玩arch
<vic> arch很简单的
<alpha080> 你让小白玩gentoo试试
 * imtxc 借莱拷资料的硬盘 让我弄坏了
<linsuxy> arch就是玩具
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 你试过slack没有
<sleepwalkera> 同意，arch就是玩具
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 小白玩gentoo一年半的路过~~~~~~
<alpha080> 可惜不适合小白当玩具
<vic> arch的安装配置 基本就是一个小学生的看图识字的过程
<alpha080> 你一年半前一点linux知识都没有？
<linsuxy> 真正使用linux还是要fedora/rhel.opensuse/suse这些
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 你以为slk没有非官方包管理，你以为slk是本身手动安装就不能写脚本？？？！！！
<imtxc> linsuxy: 我刚开始用ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> Fedora  SUSE 来钱快
<linsuxy> 搜狗词库怎么安装到ibus下呢
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 这个是多大的使用障碍
<linsuxy> ubuntu表面功夫做得好
<ltn> fedora suse商业支持好，没办法
<imtxc> linsuxy: 咦 刚才发你个地址呢
<linsuxy> 刚才那个出现乱码
<imtxc> linsuxy: 我就那样用的啊
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 现在觉得没有类aur的没有类layman的都比较那个啥
<gebjgd> 没错
<pointer> dreamysirc, layman是啥。。
<gebjgd> 其他发行版的源太费劲
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: slk有非官方的包管理
<gebjgd> aur太给力了
<pointer> aur给力+1~
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 我知道
<MeaCulpa> Fedora  SUSE 来钱快, 所谓职业生涯，所谓商业Linux, 所谓大公司，大钞票
<dreamysirc> pointer: layman是gentoo的类似aur那样的却又不一样的~~~~~
<pointer> dreamysirc, 恩， 其实我也想试试gentoo~
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 不是说suse被收购了么？
<MeaCulpa> layman是Gentoo里管理非主流repo的
<imtxc> WinXP: chkdsk F: /f  是什么意思呢
<dreamysirc> pointer: 去吧，找找合适自己的发行版
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: fix
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: RHEL和SUSE是大厂商支持的
<pointer> dreamysirc, 但是为了节省电费…… 保护环境…… 还是算了~
<sleepwalkera> imtxc: 猜的
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 那个很主流的吧~~~~~
<gebjgd> pointer, gentoo不环保
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: layman只是管理overlay的东西嘛
<imtxc> 那我不想丢文件 该 /f  还算 /r 呢？
<pointer> gebjgd,是的恩~
<gebjgd> pointer, 你还是继续arch把
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 不是说suse死了么？opensuse现在就考市区了？
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 没死啊
<pointer> gebjgd, 恩~ 你用什么啊
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 咱公司还支持呢
<gebjgd> pointer, arch
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 主席，SLED死了？
<pointer> gebjgd, 恩，握爪……
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: yaourt不也是管理aur的工具之一，你也说他非主流么？
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: suse究竟死了没？
<imtxc> WinXP: 你好
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 没死
<microcai> dreamysirc:  没死
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 德国一堆公司在用
<sleepwalkera> 很纳闷为什么yaourt不进官方仓库
<microcai> dreamysirc: 起码suse做的贡献都比 ubuntu多
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 人力不够
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 那我看到被收购是啥会是？
<gebjgd> 多多了
<gebjgd> ubuntu就是打包的
<NoIE> 为什么我的 transmission 可以链接到 ipv6 地址？
<pointer> 话说， linuxsir 想要注册个帐号真不容易恩……
<gebjgd> NoIE, 你人品好
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 德国的ipv6推广得怎么样
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 不知道
<pointer> #join #archlinux-cn
<pointer> ..sb阿
<pointer> 。。。发错了
<pointer> 大家好~
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 其实我试了下linux的bt，觉得rtorrent啊md和utorrent等的还是觉得transmission最快了~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 你在和我说话么？我说layman，yaourt我不知为何物
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 我怎么知道.... google
<alpha080> rtorrent还是不错的
<NoIE> dreamysirc: 呵呵，不常下载，没什么体会。。。
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: ~~~~~~~~
<pointer> MeaCulpa, yaourt是arch的一个很好的包管理器（的外壳？）~
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 去试试外国的就知道速度了~~~~~~
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 要论吸血肯定还是迅雷天下第一
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 迅雷太慢了
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 境外用户表示很不爽
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 可是有thunder for linux么？wine的不喜欢啊~~~~~~
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 还不如chrome直接下载的速度快呢
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 我记得很久以前是不是有个pythunder的脚本
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我都是在机顶盒上用mldonkey慢慢拖的，也无所谓速度
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 不知道还能用不
<draketang> Firefox的 DownLoadthemAll 蛮快的啊，不过有时候还是需要迅雷下载迅雷的链接啊
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 就是那个解析thunder的脚本么？又不能直接下载thunder里的
<alpha080> amule dlp 踢迅雷的路过
<bluek> 搞了半天
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 迅雷链接就是base64啊
<Changkinkuo> 如何在ibus中打入data,就显示时间呢?
<pointer> 恩， 迅雷链接很好转换成http的~
<sleepwalkera> draketang: 迅雷链接就是base64啊
<pointer> 搞不懂要弄这么多专用链做什么=-=
<Changkinkuo> 如何在ibus,中输入date,就现实时间那?
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 我md最快只有300k左右但是常识10几k amule都是2-30k 果断是vbox+thunder~~~~~~~
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 自定义词库吧~
<Kandu> Changkinkuo: 沒法
<dreamysirc> pointer: 转后很多是死链接的~~~~~~~
<Changkinkuo> 我记得10.10版本中有这个功能阿?
<Kandu> Changkinkuo: 要具體的輸入法才有這個功能吧。 ibus 不是輸入法
<pointer> dreamysirc, 我在windows下用迅雷平均不到200, linux下用firefox平均240~
<dreamysirc> pointer: 人品问题~~~~~
<pointer> dreamysirc, 那说明迅雷下载的一定不是原始链接嘛 。。。
<draketang> sleepwalkera:  但是为什么有时候解析出来的链接下不了啊
<bluek> 没搞定，你们怎么实现的？
<bluek> 触摸屏
<bluek> 不是触摸板
<Changkinkuo> pointer:pingyin输入法
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 我从来不关心速度，反正空着也是空着
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 自定义词库应该可以吧……
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 我用fcitx的~
<sleepwalkera> draketang: 死链呗
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: ~~~~~~~~
<metbsd> ibus好用啊
<Changkinkuo> 我不知道怎么回事
<WinXP> imtxc: ?
<WinXP> imtxc: 刚才吃饭
<pointer> metbsd, fcitx也挺好的~
<ltn> fcitx-sunpinyin很好得
<bluek> 没有人回答啊？
<bluek> 哈哈，我天天问
<bluek> 烦死你们
<bluek> ：）
<pointer> metbsd, 感觉界面不错
<Changkinkuo> 在10.10的版本里可以,在10.4里不可以
<WinXP> bluek: 你不是Upgrade了
<metbsd> fcitx能用搜狗词库吗
<pointer> metbsd, 可以吧， 我下载下来了一个， 但是是7z的包， 至今没解压出来……
<ltn> 不知道，一直用的sunpinyin
<dreamysirc> ltn: sunpinyin觉得比pinyin难用，放弃了
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 不过貌似md拖国外的资源速度快一些
<ltn> 7z怎么会解不开得
<WinXP> imtxc: 已经有点忘了, 反正/f是修复文件的, /r比/f更加彻底我记得
<ltn> dreamysirc: 不会吧……
<dreamysirc> ltn: 装p7zip
<pointer> ltn, 不知道…… p7zip装了
<pointer> sunpinyin和pinyin感觉没啥区别……
<WinXP> pointer: 7z x foo.7z?
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你用命理揭开看看发生了啥
<Changkinkuo> 在10.10里如果输入haha可以直接打出笑脸
<sleepwalkera> 话说我fcitx的gui设置界面一直打不开
<WinXP> bluek: 对了, 上次你更新系统怎么样了
<sleepwalkera> 也不知得罪了谁
<linsuxy> linux里类似winrar的是哪个啊
<dreamysirc> sleepwalkera: 那么就不要gui打开，
<pointer> 提示这个，http://code.bulix.org/iuw0ni-79948 WinXP dreamysirc
<sleepwalkera> dreamysirc: 是没什么大关系
<pointer> Error: Can not open file as archive
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: winrar是啥？
<linsuxy> dreamysirc, 你是真的不知道哦吗
<pointer> dreamysirc,linsuxy, 膜拜……
<WinXP> linsuxy: unrar
<linsuxy> 可是我想打开7z
<WinXP> pointer: 文件损坏了吧, file foo.7z
<NoIE> gebjgd: 请问，Die Familie Müller hat _________ Kinder . 是不是应该填 keine ？
<ltn> haha
<WinXP> linsuxy: p7zip
<ltn> 阿，我2了
<dreamysirc> WinXP: unrar+rar才算是完整
<sleepwalkera> 没需求
<WinXP> dreamysirc: rar不用的吧
<pointer> WinXP, 就是p7zip..
<dreamysirc> WinXP: unrar你能压缩？！！！
<WinXP> pointer: 我说你的文件
<dreamysirc> WinXP: 我了个去~~~~
<pointer> WinXP, 但是没有p7zip这个可执行文件
<WinXP> dreamysirc: 自己压缩为什么.rar
<gebjgd> NoIE, 是
<NoIE> gebjgd: 谢谢。
<linsuxy> 没有一个压缩软件可以解压所有，rar,zip 7z, iso tgz,这些的吗
<sleepwalkera> 整这些玩意儿干嘛
<dreamysirc> WinXP: unrar只能解压，rar才能压缩~~~~~
<pointer> WinXP, 没有这个文件， p7zip包里面只有7z,7za,7zr这几个文件
<WinXP> pointer: 执行命令是7z
<WinXP> pointer: 没说p7zip这个文件阿, 谁说的?
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 有unrar+rar+unzip+p7zip+lzo+zx+tar+bunzip+~~~~~~~~~
<pointer> WinXP, ……不是你么……
<WinXP> pointer: 我说7z x foo.7z
<pointer> WinXP, 好吧， 我就是那么做的
<pointer> WinXP,Error: Can not open file as archive
<WinXP> pointer: ä½ file fcitx-sougou-phrase-full.7z
<Changkinkuo> 有什么软件可以在ubuntu下,听音乐的时候显示歌词?
<linsuxy> dreamysirc, 我意思有没有这样一个图形软件可以应用于所有这些压缩格式
<WinXP> pointer: 看下是否损坏了
<pointer> fcitx.7z: 7-zip archive data, version 0.3
<WinXP> linsuxy: file-roller
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 这些都装了，然后弄个解压管理器就行了
<sleepwalkera> 话说有没有办法在笔记本屏幕显示外部输入的vga图像
<sleepwalkera> 有人试过没
<Changkinkuo> 什么样的软件在听歌的时候可以显示歌词阿?
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 就是拿笔记本屏幕当电视？
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 或者显示器用？
<Changkinkuo> ubutun下有这样的软件吗?
<sleepwalkera> 差不离
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 你需要个硬件
<pointer> wine升级了……
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, usb的电视卡
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 带输入
<WinXP_> 大家晚上好，吃饭过了么？
<linsuxy> 3 packages to be installed: zip-3.0nb2 gtar-base-1.25nb3 file-roller-2.32.1nb1 (2423K to download, 7339K to install)
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我二了
<pointer> WinXP_, 多了个下划线……
<NoIE> WinXP：没。。。
<linsuxy> 里面没有7zip
<WinXP> NoIE: ?
<WinXP_> 不知道为什么多！
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 能用那个在笔记本屏幕上玩ps3
<NoIE> WinXP_：没。。。
<pointer> WinXP_, 有个人和你重名哦=-=
<pointer> WinXP_, 没吃晚饭呢……
<WinXP_> 不过没关系的，我来这里不是为了名字好看什么的！是为了呼吁广大linux玩家归顺windows帝国
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 好像单位柜子里是有一个，我去找找
<pointer> WinXP_, =-=
<sleepwalkera> 品尼高的
<WinXP_> pointer: 为什么没饭吃，因为你在搞linux！！！！如果你写程序转到.net阵营，那你就发财了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 归毛
<pointer> WinXP_, 对帝国和发财不感兴趣=-=
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 发毛
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_,微软卧底?
<WinXP> gebjgd: windows教
<WinXP> Changkinkuo: windows教
<WinXP_> 哎，看来你们还真是不现实，充满了幻想。。。
<pointer> 管理员呢=-=
<linsuxy> windows帝国应该弃暗投明，投奔开源的怀抱
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 我们公司就是linux软件
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 根本不考虑win市场
<sleepwalkera> WinXP_: win已经饱和了
<pointer> 只对联邦， 共和国， 王国感兴趣
<microcai> gebjgd: 倒闭了没？
<pointer> （法国是共和国吧……
<gebjgd> microcai, ssi schäfer
<sleepwalkera> WinXP_: 这个是实话
<WinXP_> gebjgd: 请问你们公司效益好么？不考虑win的话你们市场有多小，可想而知
<Changkinkuo> 我就得linx还是很不错的
<gebjgd> microcai, 倒闭不了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 公司很有钱
<Changkinkuo> 基本共用了
<microcai> gebjgd: 这么好啊？linux only 的公司，我也想去
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 工业控制
<gebjgd> microcai, 自动化控制
<pointer> 法兰西第五共和国~ 是这样的吧
<microcai> gebjgd: 我懂~~~
<WinXP_> gebjgd: 工业控制？ 自动化？windows不能完成？哈哈 笑话
<gebjgd> WinXP_, win？
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 杭州公交站台信息的项目也是linux的
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 和你一样，是个笑话
<WinXP_> 。。。我只是来劝说大家的
<MeaCulpa> 上海地铁媒体是Redhat
<yhzm1314> ……
<MeaCulpa> 而且是FrameBufffer
<WinXP> 上海地铁是windows xp/2003吧
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 是不是类似这些
<WinXP_> MeaCulpa: 全中国网吧都是win
<pointer> WinXP_, ............在这种linuxers聚集的地方乃来这里劝说太……额，谁语文好啊
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 上海地铁是Windows XP/2003吧
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 老得系统都是Linux,地铁一震动，就会自己重启
<pointer> WinXP_, 没有linux全中国的网吧的windows都无法联网=-=
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 你坐了几年地铁？我注意很久了
 * microcai 没有 windows 还有 sun ...
<alpha080> 表示没有bsd全世界就没有网络
<sleepwalkera> 上海地铁好贵
<Changkinkuo> 平心而论,windows不错,但是和linux比的话,性价比就差很多了
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 以前真还不知道
 * microcai sun 是被 linux 整死的
<alpha080> 表示没有freebsd全世界就没有网络
 * MeaCulpa 表示没有Netware就没有打印机
<pointer> 噢对了， 是*unix....~
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 以前一直做地铁, 但是不知道什么系统
<pointer> *nux.....
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 有一次那个进站检票的机子坏掉了
<pointer> ...怎么说来着……
 * microcai MeaCulpa 没有 Adobe 就没有打印机
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 上面Windows的开始菜单什么的显示出来了, 是XP/2003
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 呵呵，所有ps打印机
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 我说的是地铁里放视频的，不是检票
 * microcai MeaCulpa Adobe 是个出版行业的，IT 是兼职
<WinXP_> 哎···反正大家回来吧，windows会为大家永远打开一扇window……
<MeaCulpa> 检票的是破方正
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 我天天用Windows
<gebjgd> 没有共产党就没有新中国
<gebjgd> 没有共产党就没有新中国
<pointer> WinXP_, 进window是要钱的
 * microcai 没有新中国就没有 GFW
<WinXP_> MeaCulpa: 那你是好样的
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 被公司所迫
<gebjgd> microcai, XD
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: L10我有一次也看到了Windows的界面
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 鸟，公司胁迫的
<sleepwalkera> microcai: 说到重点了
<MeaCulpa> 我还在提款机看到过windows界面。。
<WinXP_> MeaCulpa: 说明你们公司很好
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 就是那个地铁上那个电视机
<Changkinkuo> 如果windons那天也免费的话,我可能会用windows
<pointer> 没有共产党就没有方校长大人=-=
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 免费也不用
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 还要开源~
<MeaCulpa> Changkinkuo: Windows对大部分公司员工，免费
<WinXP> 如果windows也开源的话
<sleepwalkera> Changkinkuo: 实在是太不好用
 * microcai windows 免费了就更不能用了
 * microcai 说明更垃圾了
<Changkinkuo> 家用的呢?
<WinXP_> 开放源代码就是一个闹剧！！！！
<WinXP> pointer: 开源的话支持下ReactOS
<pointer> 啊这个字体真好
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 我现在家用就是arch
<pointer> WinXP 那是什么没听过
 * microcai 哪里都在用 Gentoo
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 家用arch+1
<WinXP> pointer: http://www.reactos.org
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 什么wm
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 他用openbox
<Changkinkuo> arch?这是什么阿?
<microcai> Gentoo + inf
<WinXP> sleepwalkera: 高级货
<WinXP> MaskRay: 那人来了
<pointer> 公司神马暂时不关我的事。。。。。。。
<pointer> 学校只有windows。。。。。
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, openbox
<WinXP> 我等菜鸟用awesome
<WinXP_> 选择windows，是对的、正确的……
<linsuxy> winxp太垃圾了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 正确个毛
<pointer> WinXP_, 选择linux,是明智的，免费的。。
<WinXP> WinXP_: 你怎么说来说去就一句话, 介绍下你怎么装IE9的, 也让我等菜鸟借鉴
<WinXP_> pointer: 可惜是狭窄的！应用少得可怜
 * MeaCulpa 就是用Awesome的菜鸟
<pointer> WinXP_, 是么
<WinXP_> pointer: 操作部人性化得可悲
 * NWMonster win党路过。。。。
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 应用多的用不过来
<Changkinkuo> 我觉的应用不是那么少阿
<pointer> +1
 * MeaCulpa Windows下的盒子党，Linux下的瓦片党
<sleepwalkera> 瓦片系的害人啊
<WinXP_> 比尔盖茨的十句名言，看完让你改变一生
<gebjgd> android上的应用都足够了
<WinXP_> 1 . 社会充满不公平现象。你先不要想去改造它，只能先适应它。（因为你管不了它）。
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 比尔盖茨一句话就够了
<sleepwalkera> 依赖性太强了
<Changkinkuo> 虽然没有windows多
<pointer> WinXP_, 哦是么
<WinXP_> 2 . 世界不会在意你的自尊，人们看的只是你的成就。在你没有成就以前，切勿过分强调自尊。
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 比尔盖茨一句话就够了：“”我妈是贵公司董事
<pointer> WinXP_, 知道谁是linus么
<NWMonster> 又无聊的讨论系统了。。。。
<pointer> WinXP_, 而且这些话跟windows有什么关系
<WinXP_> 3 . 你只是中学毕业，通常不会成为CEO，直到你把CEO职位拿到手为止。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你还活着呢
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 比尔盖茨一句话就够了：“我妈是贵公司董事事“
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 哈哈，还好
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 地震没震死？
<WinXP_> 4 . 当你陷入人为困境时，不要抱怨，你只能默默地吸取教训。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我同学都跑回国一次了
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 知道比尔盖茨妈妈是干啥的么
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 没震到我实际上
<WinXP_> 今天先给大家宣导这4句名言，我都是记在心里的
<microcai> ... ...
<pointer> 啊东阳马生序终于写完了5页啊5页啊文言文啊！！。。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你没趁乱强奸妇女？
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 虽然我距离震中不远，但是对我没影响
 * microcai WinXP 被盖茨洗脑了
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 知道比尔盖茨妈妈是干啥的么
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: 盒子能平铺不？
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 我有这想法
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 我觉得Bill Gates不会说:"Hi, Linus Torvalds, Please use Windows XP, It is good! It is good!"
<WinXP_> MeaCulpa: 不准侮辱帝国创始人的母亲
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: 能，我那个图就是盒子+平铺
<linsuxy> 怎么检查ibus在用什么词库阿
<alpha080> 我知道，比尔他妈吗是生比尔的
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 比尔盖茨妈妈是我们公司董事
<NWMonster> 问下大家谁没用过winxp的？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我要是你，我就用面包诱骗日本少女
<NWMonster> gebjgd,
<WinXP_> MeaCulpa: 那你应该尊重windows
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: 怎么搞，插件？
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 比尔盖茨妈妈是我们公司董事，比尔盖茨的第一笔买卖就是买了个破玩意儿卖给我们公司
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你不就是在 IBM 一打工的么
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 根本不需要靠面包，直接上就行了
<gebjgd> microcai, XD
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 不行，人家饿着呢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我是教育他，比尔盖茨根本就是靠老妈上位
<Changkinkuo> MeaCupa:你是那个公司的阿?
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 少来。
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: 那个破slashTWM...
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 你不喂好上面的嘴
<WinXP_> 下面我给大家一文章《linux 已死》
<microcai> Changkinkuo: 那个开发了 PC 的公司
<MeaCulpa> sleepwalkera: hashTWM...
<WinXP_> 下面我给大家一文章《linux 已死》
<microcai> WinXP 观摩呢
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 怎么能喂下面的嘴？
<sleepwalkera> MeaCulpa: ……收到了
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 我自己舒服就行了，还管的了他
<WinXP> microcai: 在
<microcai> WinXP_: 哪里有的看？
<Changkinkuo> mical :IBM?
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 淫荡
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 开发了PC, 并且在上世纪末宣称PC要死亡...
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 必须的
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 没有人性
<WinXP_> microcai: 请稍等
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 都是你教我的
<Changkinkuo> MeaCulpa: IBM?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  PC 是要死的，不过是要IBM先死。
<pointer> WinXP_, 恩 说吧
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 扯
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这个命题我同意，哈哈
<NWMonster> 请问大家谁没用过windows的？没用过office的？
<WinXP_> Linux操作系统在数据中心可能一枝独秀，但在桌面市场数年来却毫无实质性长进，在2008年前就已经死亡。
<WinXP_> Linux操作系统在数据中心可能一枝独秀，但在桌面市场数年来却毫无实质性长进，在2008年前就已经死亡。！！！！
<microcai> WinXP_: 继续
<pointer> WinXP_, 继续
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 扯蛋
<WinXP_> 在Ubuntu的领导下，Linux的易用性变得更容易，用户不需要编译内核，也无需配置各种常见硬件的驱动，但不幸的是Linux在桌面市场一直是可有可无的角色。
<microcai> WinXP_:  有没有地方完整的？
<NWMonster> 发链接吧。。。别刷屏幕了。。
<WinXP_> 例如在播放媒体上，严格的数字版权管理让Linux必须用繁杂的方法安装软件包，让新手完全无法适应，此外过多过散的发行套件让用户无从选择。
<alpha080> freebsd操作系统在根服务器可能一枝独秀，但在桌面市场数年来却毫无实质性长进，在2000年前就已经死亡。！！！！
<pointer> WinXP_, 啊, 可惜啊windows7抄袭了kde， 真是windows的败笔啊
<NWMonster> xxx
<WinXP> microcai: 让他发的更加快点
<MeaCulpa> WinXP_: 去，老子在Linux边看A片边操机的时候，你还在Windows里找播放器呢，不过老子无法做到共享音频
<WinXP> microcai: 从这里狂发
<NWMonster> 发链接！！！
<pointer> WinXP_, 是不是说明windows7发布的时候windows就死了？
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 阿弥陀佛
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 他就是吃饱了撑的
<MeaCulpa> pointer: 真的？windows7 抄袭了
<microcai> windows操作系统在桌面可能一枝独秀，但在服务器市场数年来却毫无实质性长进，在2012年前就已经死亡。！！！！
<WinXP_> 不好意思，这个文章是在我电脑里的
<MeaCulpa> pointer: 真的？windows7 抄袭了KDE??
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 过来蛋逼的
<pointer> MeaCulpa, 是的
<MeaCulpa> pointer: 真的？windows7 抄袭了KDE?? 我要是在Windows 7 里跑KDE, 不就是乱伦了？？
<pointer> MeaCulpa, =-=
 * MeaCulpa 只在winXP和2003用用KDE
 * MeaCulpa 还没试过win7
<pointer> 只用gnome~
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 895 lines
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: HashTWM竟然只有895lines
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子没经过gnome
<NWMonster> 帖到www.paste.org上再发链接
<gebjgd> 都是垃圾
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 还有大部分代码浪费在了winapi上，不过也只需要winapi即可
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 他这个indent style叫什么?
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 一个WinMain()函数我要是还做程序员就可以写400行
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 不知
<WinXP_> http://img.vista123.com/NewsUploadFiles/20101019_101014_890_u.jpg   大家看这个企鹅哈哈，要死了！
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: allman?
<NWMonster> 唉。。有必要讨论谁好谁坏吗？都有缺点，都有好处。
<pointer> WinXP_, 为 为人民服务的， 坚强的linux致敬
<microcai> WinXP_: 文章呢！‘
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 部队
 * MeaCulpa windows里vim怎么比linux的vim打开大文件快...
<pointer> microcai, 自己扯的吧
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 不对
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 不信
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 他这个K&R和Allman混合的
<microcai> pointer: 为人们服务这年头是贬义词
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我也不信...
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 风格不行
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 哈哈
<pointer> microcai, 我知道， 但是我是说真的……
<NWMonster> WinXP, linux距离消失还很远，他具有大量并且固定的用户群，win也是非常强大
<Changkinkuo> 如果windows不是太贵的话,我想linux可能不会想想在这样发展,若果mac不是太贵的话,我想也论不到windows称霸PC桌面
<pointer> 为linuxers服务~
<WinXP_> http://bbs.gdut.edu.cn/ngpxbbs/archiver/?tid-54308.html   既然大家对linux的死亡那么感兴趣，就给大家这个吧，我刚刚找的
<MeaCulpa> linux贵吧
<WinXP_> LINUX过时了(转载)
<sleepwalkera> 帝都好热
<MeaCulpa> 政府版windows不要钱，哈哈
<WinXP> NWMonster: ?
<pointer> WinXP_,gongx 发表于 1999-6-22 19:41
<wzlxx> 谁知道github上面哪个项目小一点？
<pointer> 噗啊哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 你刚知道阿
<pointer> 1999
<bitmwh> WinXP_: 你发的图明明是在进行人身攻击，这样太不明智了
<NWMonster> WinXP, 讨论win和nix真是个无聊的话题，推荐大家换个吧。
<WinXP> NWMonster: ?
<MeaCulpa> 要是MAC不要钱，估计真的没Windows啥事了...
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我刚搬过来
<microcai> WinXP_:  那是 linux 的老师的帖子
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 帝都人偷笑的路过
<MeaCulpa> 但是要是Unix不要钱，还有Linux啥事...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没有如果。
<WinXP_> linux名字难听，界面难看，操作性差，程序可读性差，损耗硬盘----
<linsuxy> linux不贵，但是维护linux需要聘请专人
<microcai> xin
<pointer> WinXP_, 诶 悲哀
<pointer> WinXP_, 真是悲哀……
<pointer> WinXP_, 你都说反了……
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 部队
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 你会用windows么
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 名字难题也是理由？
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 不对
<pointer> WinXP_, 损耗硬盘…… 诶
<microcai> WinXP_:  linsuxy 说明你不是程序员。
 * WinXP_ ？
<pointer> WinXP_, linux的文件系统和内存管理等方面不知道比windwos好多少倍
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 用了很长时间
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 生存环境太恶劣了
<ofan> microcai: 他是网管
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 所以我离开了帝都
<pointer> WinXP_, 你也敢自称程序员啊， 代码难看？
<microcai> pointer: 我怎么觉得糟糕多了
<WinXP_> pointer: 我不是程序员啊
<NWMonster> WinXP_, linux的确有自己的不足，可是我感觉你说的那几部分都不是理由
<pointer> WinXP_, …… 你不是说你时么
<pointer> WinXP_, …… 当我没说
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 我才刚扑进了火坑……
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 现在傻子才去大城市呢
<bitmwh> WinXP_: 名字难听？
 * microcai Linux 的优点在于我可以改进他的缺点，而不掏钱求某公司去改进。
<WinXP_> pointer: 我是成长在微软帝国下的一个喜爱windows脚本编程的小男孩儿
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_,winAPI里的函数好像也不真么好记忆阿
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 我觉得他的WinMain()是复制别人代码的, 才会有Allman风格
<gebjgd> sleepwalkera, 北京已经不适合人类居住了
 * wzlxx 谁知道github上面哪个项目适合新手入门？
<linsuxy> microcai, 不是指程序员，起码linux服务器需要专门管理人员，support,那个不是免费的
<sleepwalkera> gebjgd: 吹的风吓死我了
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 如果你感觉linux有什么不足，可以提出来，大家一起讨论，甚至可以帮助改进
<pointer> WinXP_, 我是一个从windows果断转道linux的神马都不会的笨蛋
<ofan> wzlxx: ....
<microcai> linsuxy:  天下没有免费的午餐
 * MeaCulpa 问winXP, 列出当前进程，啥命令
<pointer> WinXP_, 你用的肯定是windows自带的vbs什么的 那写东西……  诶能干什么
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: ps
<ofan> .............
<wzlxx> ofan: 我想找一个小的项目跟跟，学习下…
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_:windows脚本?bat脚本?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  tasklist
<pointer> WinXP, …………………………………………………………………………………………
<WinXP_> NWMonster: linux没救了，唯一能改进的就是……delete~ 然后大家去学习windows
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 其实我也是winxp用户，机器上只有winxp
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 你看，Linux用户都比你会用Windows
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 你看，Linux用户都比你会用Windows, 你还有脸过来说话...快快推三
<WinXP_> Changkinkuo: 恩，bat 批处理，他能帮忙我完成很多重复性的操作
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: ?
<pointer> WinXP_, 诶
<XwinX> WinXP_: 又来拯救我们了啊
<ofan> WinXP_: 小学生?
<WinXP_> XwinX: 你好
<XwinX> WinXP_: 好
<linsuxy> 我的ibus怎么装不上词库啊
<NWMonster> WinXP_, ps...tasklist
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 乱搞什么阿
<pointer> WinXP_, bat批处理是我见过的最烂的
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 瞧瞧人家薇菜的答案
<wzlxx> 汗，讨论那么激烈～
<microcai> ofan:  WinXP_ 起码有 40 岁，应该和方校长是同学
<pointer> WinXP_, 脚本
<pointer> WinXP_, 好吧夸张了……
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 瞧瞧人家薇菜的答案, 你丫给出个ps
<NWMonster> 是啊今天很热闹，必须说几句
<WinXP_> pointer: 总比linux里的什么shell好
<ofan> microcai: 方至少也有50了吧
<pointer> WinXP_, 恩
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 瞧瞧人家薇菜的答案, 你丫给出个ps,还有脸喷Linux...
<pointer> WinXP_, 这是除了你以外大家的共识== shell比bat好
<ofan> WinXP_: 大叔有娃没?
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 再问你，改ip,怎么写命令
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 再问你，改ip,怎么写命令， Windows哦！
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> ipconfig
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_:说实话,bat和shell比真的差多了
<NWMonster> 没错shell肯定是比bat强大的。。。没的说啊
<WinXP_> pointer: shell编写复杂，代码散乱。。。还不如vbs呢
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 为啥要命令呢,人家有gui的
<gebjgd> vbs
<pointer> WinXP_, 你居然从linux引以为傲的东西， 很显然比windows强大的东西
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> 民工水平
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 看Private Messsage
<pointer> WinXP_, linux的优势， windows的劣势来
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还有一套专门干这个的，netsh
<pointer> WinXP_, 诶。 无语
<NWMonster> 复杂是你不会用，vbs也很强大，可惜缺少一件事情，跨平台。
<microcai> 不知道为何， ifconfig  如此标准， win 居然用 ipconfig ....
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 哥们你毕业能找到工作就可以烧高香了
<microcai> NWMonster:  .net 就跨平台
<WinXP> microcai: 不是tasklist
<pointer> WinXP_, python,perl这些东西都是跨平台的，比bat,sh这些东西好几百倍呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你跟他罗嗦啥
<Changkinkuo> 不要作个人攻击阿
<WinXP_> gebjgd: 我要找一家全windows的公司，公司用linux 我还看不起他们呢
<pointer> WinXP, 我可以保证是tasklist, 你试试 我还记得有taskkill
<NWMonster> microcai, 我说的是bat，.net确实可以实现跨平台
<microcai> WinXP 是么？ 几年没用了，记不清了
<WinXP> microcai: XP是
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 有人身攻击才有意思呢
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 再问你，Windows里面挂Windows共享，啥命令...
<WinXP> pointer: tasklist有
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 1000元，爽死你
<pointer> WinXP, 微软被你鄙视了，大公司都被你鄙视了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  netuse
<WinXP> pointer: 但是从Windows Powershell
<ofan> WinXP: ......
<NWMonster> microcai, 是*vbs说错了
<pointer> 管理员呢
<pointer> 啊…… 我要兼职~！！
<WinXP_> 大家~我只是和大家探讨win比linux好的技术，请不要人生攻击和T人
<WinXP_> 如果你们linux而
<NWMonster> 是啊，没必要T人，大家讨论
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得windows不错,当然了,linux也好
<WinXP_> 如果你们linuxer还有点度量的话
<NWMonster> 很热闹啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: BIngo! 你可以做Windows SA了，哈哈
<pointer> WinXP_, 你的没句话都说明linux比windows好……
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<MeaCulpa> WinXP: 怎样获得自己机器名字？
<WinXP> pointer: 根据m$的策略, 应该是 以powershell代替cmd, 因此
<pointer> 16岁才能兼职的规定是哪个sb想出来的……
<XwinX>  不许踢人
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 摆脱，我在成为 linux 小白前可是 windows 方面的大牛。
<pointer> WinXP, 对不起powershell是什么
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 希望你找出一个具体的linux的不足，大家来讨论
<Changkinkuo> 但是winxp_真的没有说到linux的弱点上来
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 呵呵
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: Please add underline after the knick
<microcai> pointer: 周恩来。
<WinXP_> pointer: 我现在能马上打开各种游戏各种编辑器各种工具，请问linux有那么多工具么？
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 有
<ofan> WinXP_: ......
<pointer> microcai, 恩， 我要杀了他……
<WinXP_> Photoshop 有么？
<pointer> WinXP_, 多了去
<pointer> WinXP_, gimp
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 有
<microcai> pointer: 坟墓都没有了，去哪里找啊？
<ofan> WinXP_: linux 别的没有,就工具多
<pointer> microcai, 下地狱着他！！
<WinXP_> 虚拟机有么？哈哈
<jiero> ...
<microcai> pointer: 那你也得下地狱 ....
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 有
<ofan> WinXP_: ... 有
<XwinX> WinXP_: 虚拟机...
<microcai> pointer: 那你也得下地狱 ....
<WinXP_> 你能再linux下虚拟windows么？
<jiero> WinXP_: ...
<NWMonster> pointer, 你也太过激进了，我感觉，毕竟要承认Linux的确在某些方面有不住，win也在某些方面有好处
<tenzu> vbox跨平台的，二哥
<jiero> ...
<pointer> microcai, 所以下地狱以后找他~
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 废话
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 当然可以了
<jiero> WinXP_:...
<ofan> WinXP_: vmware,vbox都有
<microcai> pointer: 可是他去天堂了啊
<pointer> NWMonter, 是的~
<gebjgd> tenzu, 不许骂傻逼
<ofan> WinXP_: 同学...
<pointer> WinXP_, 噗……
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 哥们儿，你说得对！win确实比linux好
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 删除一个文件里记录的所有文件，咋做...
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/ZaneA/HashTWM/blob/master/main.c
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我没啊，罗宾酱
<ofan> WinXP_: 话再说可就 真的傻逼了...
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我没说那种好，那种不好
<pointer> WinXP_, 童鞋…… 吐槽linux之前…… 要先了解一下linux好不好…… 不要瞎说
<WinXP_> 魔兽世界有么？
<jiero> WinXP_: 我对着你咳嗽哦
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你骂了
<ofan> WinXP_: wine
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ??? ???? ??? ? 我语文不及格 ....
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 没看懂你啥意思
<jiero> WinXP_: 没有，你满意了吧～
<tenzu> gebjgd: “二哥”也算？
<WinXP_> ofan: 。。。wine这东西简直就是脱了裤子放屁~~~
<gebjgd> tenzu, 当然算了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: forget it... 问你没乐趣
<MeaCulpa> -_-
<WinXP_> ofan: 那还不如直接装WIN，
<pointer> WinXP_, 而且NWMonster酱没有说win比linux好吧。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那怎么说才算文明？
<WinXP> MeaCulpa: 看来我得改回nick了, 这个nick太危险
<jiero> WinXP_: windows有Enlightenment么？
<ofan> WinXP_: 切
<WinXP_> jiero: Enlightenment是什么
<gebjgd> tenzu, 叫他213
 * microcai ？？？ wine 怎么就比不上 windows 了？！
<Changkinkuo> 要我说linux最大的缺点是安装程序的时候不方便
<pointer> WinXP_, 同问
<myke2> MeaCulpa: hi
<microcai> 起码我不需要重启不是？
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 扯淡
<MeaCulpa> Windows么，盒子够了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 分的那么开，次数太多了的缘故？
<MeaCulpa> myke2: hi
<pointer> myke2怎么感觉在哪里见过这个人
<XwinX> Changkinkuo: 包管理器很方便吧
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 安装软件linux太方便了
<microcai> Changkinkuo: 还不狗方便啊？1
<jervis> 大家用goldendict吗？请教个文体
 * MeaCulpa 今天怎么这频道刷那么快
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我自己在家用xp，因为我玩游戏，聊QQ，看PPS，我在学校用mac因为编程，没事我还用用nix因为我要操作自己的网站，我没感到不方便，反而我体会到了各种的强大，学到了更多的东西
<yhzm1314> 这里有人用 E17 的，呵呵
<jiero> WinXP_:  www.enlightenment.org/ 
<WinXP_> linux下有QQ我知道，但是那也只是TX公司为了方便你们这一小桌人随便开发的！有win下的QQ强大么？
<pointer> Changkinkuo,  很方便啊~
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, win 一路next要累死
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 刚才我那个nick太危险
<wzlxx> ——————————————————————————————————————
<Changkinkuo> 和winods相比方便吗?
<pointer> WinXP_, qq啊， 好久没用过了。
<ofan> WinXP_: 不用qq
<MeaCulpa> Changkinkuo: 我在国内网站只能下载到skype和thunder两种软件，哈哈
<dreamysirc> microcai: 压根wine就没有成功国3d的chess~~~~~
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 不是所有人都用qq的
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 呢
<ofan> WinXP_: 我qq还是6位的,你要么
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 你咋又倒向linux了！！！
 * microcai WinXP_: 强大的定义就是可以扫描你硬盘?
<NWMonster> 所以，多学点东西没坏处，没必要死去看一种系统
<pointer> dreamysirc, 成功wine了刺客信条2~
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, winods是什么？
<WinXP_> gebjgd: 起码在中国是
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 你刚才好像说windows下的察看进程列表
<linsuxy> # pwd
<linsuxy> /usr/pkg/share/ibus-pinyin/db
<linsuxy> # ls
<linsuxy> create_index.sql    open-phrase.db      open-phrase.db.old
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 不在中国的路过
<pointer> WinXP_, 我充当反例
<ofan> WinXP_: 网络没有国界
<Changkinkuo> woindows
<WinXP_> pointer: CPU消耗大么？
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 哈哈，我没有倾向，我对于任何强大的东西都去学习，win强大，linux强大,mac也强大
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 如果是WINDOWSer的话, 应该是ps
<jiero> WinXP_: 我支持全球统一化
<linsuxy> 我这个怎么没用啊
 * tenzu XP是正版的么？office是正版的么？游戏是正版的么？音乐时正版的么？电影是正版的么？
<wzlxx> --------------------------------------------------github～
 * microcai cai 表示， 是。
<dreamysirc> pointer: 一些大型的游戏反倒可以wine成功，小的老是会出错或是不能支持~~~~~~~
<pointer> WinXP_, 玩骑马与砍杀， 刺客信条2 ，表示不必windows差
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 不是，microcai说的对
<WinXP_> jiero: 是啊，同一用win
<pointer> dreamysirc, 恩
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 如果microcai说的对, 那Microsoft就没必要powershell
<jiero> WinXP_: windows的信条是圈用户。永远不会统一
<microcai> dreamysirc: 大型游戏都是规范的使用 API  的。
 * MeaCulpa 月砸45$在Linux网游
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 我觉得没必要
<microcai> dreamysirc: 小游戏都是作坊式开发
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 有钱人~~~~~~
<NWMonster> 我学过很多语言，但是都不精，ruby,python,perl虽然不同虽然各有好处，但我并没有感觉到那种最好，因为在需求不同的时候，各有各自的优点
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 有钱人
<MeaCulpa> myke2: cmd足够强大
<ofan> ms是圈小白用户
<dreamysirc> microcai: 恩
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 不是强大就解决问题的
<microcai> gebjgd:  人家是 IBM CTO
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 这是一种策略
<ofan> 今天看一同学还在用ie,表示惊讶...
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 注意powershell基于.net
<gebjgd> microcai, 月薪3w？
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 你应该明白
 * tenzu 开了电脑只开扣扣的高级用户你伤不起啊~~~
<microcai> gebjgd: 那是日薪
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 正确的答案之二是WMIC PROCESS get Caption,Commandline,Processid
<WinXP_> tenzu: 看你在ubuntu论坛很爱回帖子嘛！怎么？有兴趣和我一起成服在微软帝国的膝下么？
<gebjgd> microcai, 羡慕
<NWMonster> 我想系统也同样，学好win是强人，学好linux也会出强人，没什么区别，其实学好之后，看什么也就无所谓了。自己会合并在乎用什么，你说那winxp_
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 我不需要powershell, 不咋的
<jiero> 我发现有人真闲啊。
<WinXP_> tenzu: 因为你头像特殊，我记得你
<tenzu> WinXP_: “臣服”好吧，先吧错别字改了
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得,linux和windows都有自己的缺点和优点,所以意味的说一个系统绝对比另一个好的人都是不理智的
<pointer> tenzu, 头像不和谐=-=
<MeaCulpa> myke2: cmd.exe + gnuwin32 足够，不行就上python
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 恩，学好win是强人
<ofan> WinXP_: 你买的起Windows 7旗舰版么?
 * microcai Changkinkuo你这枪口打死一批人啊
<tenzu> pointer: 我的头像不违反论坛规定
<pointer> tenzu, 但是不和谐=-=
<XwinX> ofan: 买不起可以盗嘛
<MaskRay> myke2: 你说的人是 WinXP_ ?
<microcai> ofan: 你个买不起 windows 的穷鬼
<ofan> WinXP_: Office 2007专业版? SQL Server?
 * jiero 提醒ofan: ///能买起电脑的都买得起windows呃。。。
<NWMonster> ofan, 哈哈，我倒是感觉作为学生用盗版软件可以原谅，毕竟是为了学习
<tenzu> pointer: 那你给我找个我看的上眼的
<pointer> 穷人………… 路过
<microcai> ofan:  人家是 windows 卧底，日薪 10w
 * MeaCulpa 正版市政府版
<ofan> microcai: 我穷 所以我用Linux
<pointer> tenzu, 啊我怎么找~
<NWMonster> 同求做卧底！！！
<NWMonster> 。。。
<myke2> WinXP_: 你可以试试从sysinternals发表刚才评价linux的言论
<Changkinkuo> ....
<ofan> WinXP_: 你用过几个正版软件??
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这么夸张，你做啥的，日薪这么高~~~~~求包养
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: cmd 强在那里？
<WinXP_> ofan: 呵呵，现在帝国对我们真的很宽容的，盗版基本不太管的~你看多好
<tenzu> pointer: 通常第一步是海选，这个你懂的
<gebjgd> 鸭
<pointer> ZF!!!
<ofan> WinXP_: 是不是天天做伸手党??
<pointer> tenzu , 啊
<pointer> WinXP_ , 不是微软哦孩子=-=
<microcai> dreamysirc:  .. 是 WinXP_
<pointer> WinXP_ , 是天朝不管=-=
<pointer> （我居然叫别人孩子……
<WinXP_> Linux安装失败导致硬盘分区表出错    哎，这样的帖子每天看到无数
<dreamysirc> microcai: 额~~~~~~
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 个人意见，我在win下用cmd叫苦，在linux下用图形也同样叫苦！！！
<tenzu> pointer: 你老了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 因为小白太多
<pointer> tenzu, 我不老=-=
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我怎么从来不叫
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 也不是说强，够用了
<ofan> WinXP_: 你知道windows的磁盘管理会自动删除linux分区么
<dreamysirc> WinXP_: 日薪10w的，求包养~~~~~
<jiero> WinXP_: 他们把windows删除就没错了
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 因为你学会了。。。
<myke2> ofan: XP不会吧
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我根本就没学
<WinXP_> dreamysirc: 呵呵，我没钱，我只是为了信仰而在这里宣传的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 一些行编辑功能……
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 当然不能和B shell C shell比
<ofan> WinXP_: 你知道ghost处理linux分区会变得很2B么
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 连我老婆现在都在用arch
<tenzu> pointer: 不上幼儿园的都老
<microcai> dreamysirc: 你不放弃 linux  是不会被包养的
<pointer> tenzu, 你也老了=-=
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 小白压力很大啊
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 行编辑靠的是coreutils,不是shell
<jiero> WinXP_: 我是超级小白的时候保留windows就错了，然后一周后变小白就删了windows就没事了
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我媽也在用 arch
<gebjgd> Kandu, 厉害
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 行编辑靠的是coreutils,不是shell, windows下面coreutils几乎一个不少
<Kandu> gebjgd: +gnome3
<tenzu> pointer: 可是我不叫别人‘孩子’
<pointer> 好热闹。。
<gebjgd> Kandu, openbox
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  MaskRay 是 editline
<jiero> 孩子？
<pointer> tenzu, 你老了你老了你老了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 这道理难道就像不信春哥就不得永生的么？
<WinXP_> pointer: 你好，赶快抛弃linux吧
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你叫人家2哥
<ofan> WinXP_: 你知道很多超级优秀的自由软件都是linux社区的人移植到windows的么
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 本来我家的台式上是arch，我临出国前换了winxp给家人用
<Kandu> gebjgd: 我就會 gnome ，只能教她 gnome 了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 信了也不能永生
<tenzu> pointer: 你老了**100
<pointer> tenzu , 大叔=-=
<WinXP_> ofan: 是么，好像我只看到win的软件被一直到linux
<tenzu> gebjgd: 好吧，我错了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但是gnu 项目的目的就是port unix coreutils 到其他OS, 包括Windows
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 扯淡
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 都是gnu的到win
<ofan> WinXP_: ... 你连眼都瞎了
<tenzu> pointer: 哎，啥事儿？
<MeaCulpa> gnu也到Linux, linux从gnu得到的好处更多些，哈哈
<pointer> tenzu , pia灰=-=
 * MeaCulpa 下课
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: B shell 指 bourne shell？行编辑指 C-a C-e C-r C-n C-p 这种
<pointer> MeaCulpa, 下课？。。
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 都有，互相的都很多
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa, ？
<jiero> WinXP_: 无知者有罪你知道吗。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 太多了吧,像mysql,php,apache等
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: gnu的win？你是说那个gpl的reactos么？用得心都在抽啊~~~~~~
<myke2> MaskRay: 我set -o vi || bindkey -v
<WinXP_> jiero: 我自认对win很了解
<pointer> WinXP_, 实际上你不了解=-=
<NWMonster> dreamysirc, 经常蓝？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 语文真好
<ofan> WinXP_: 你对win也一无所知
<tenzu> pointer: 你太暴力了
<pointer> WinXP_, 在电脑启动后进入windows的途中， 你的电脑都干了什么？
<gebjgd> myke2, 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> WinXP_: 因为你对Linux不了解，所以。。。
<microcai> pointer:  me 知道
 * wzssyqa 奉腾腾指示，围观
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我希望你找一个具体的问题来，空谈那个好，太大了
<microcai> pointer: 研究过 reactos
<pointer> microcai, 没问你啦亲~
<microcai> 。。。 。。。。
<WinXP_> tenzu: 请问linux能安装360么？哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<pointer> tenzu, 木有~
<jiero> 。。。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 还有补全，job control，shell 编程等
<pointer> WinXP_, 请问linux需要360么哈哈哈哈
<ofan> WinXP_: ............
 * huntxu 封dr. painful指示围观
<NWMonster> 一直在学win的时候，翻看reactos的源码。。
 * jiero 觉得大家都笑翻了。
<dreamysirc> myke2: 啥意思？语文是什么？
<myke2> linux中毒
 * huntxu 奉dr. painful指示围观
<ofan> WinXP_: 难道你你会主动装病毒么?
<microcai> WinXP_:  请问 Windows 能装熊猫烧香么？
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 要360干吗？
 * tenzu 吐槽无力，你赢了
<MaskRay> huntxu: ?
<WinXP_> ofan: 身为一个经常接触网络的人，必要的防护你们不懂？》
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 访毛阿
<pointer> tenzu, 不是说我吧
<huntxu> MaskRay: dr. painful啊
<myke2> dreamysirc: 人家说的是GNU的软件到win, 你说GNU的win
<Kandu> WinXP_: 360 本身就是個病毒呀
<ofan> WinXP_: ......
<WinXP_> ofan: 看来我低估linuxer了
<pointer> WinXP_, 360就是病毒+1
<jiero> WinXP_: 我的系统，装了就装了，半点不怕
<WinXP_> Kandu: 。。。我不想骂人
<pointer> WinXP_, 而且linux比windows安全的多
 * ofan WinXP_: 看来我们高估你了
 * microcai 上网第一防五毛，第二防病毒。
<tenzu> pointer: 你不是主角，谢谢
<pointer> tenzu, 恩~
<WinXP_> pointer: 是啊 用的人太少了！树小布招风
<dreamysirc> pointer: 360+1,是361,我有啊~~~~~
<NWMonster> ofan, gebjgd ,pointer,对于学艺不经的朋友，你们应该更体谅一些，多教他和我些知识吧
<jiero> WinXP_: 是主角
<myke2> WinXP_: 还是说些实际的
<pointer> NWMonster, 嗯
<myke2> WinXP_: 即使用Windows
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 我们见到傻逼我压不住火
 * wzssyqa linux上没有360弄得我经常中病毒
<pointer> NWMonster, 教你？。。。
<microcai> WinXP_: 攻击你电脑赚钱多还是攻击服务器赚钱多?
<myke2> WinXP_: 也不要用360safe什么的
<jiero> WinXP_: 说句实际的，你知道Firefox为啥流行吗？
<pointer> gebjgd, 淡定啦……
<WinXP_> 哥我吃水果，一会儿再回来，有种别T我！我好像又有点浏览器卡卡的了！！！请停止攻击我
<myke2> WinXP_: 1. 不要以Administrators登陆
<WinXP_> 哥我吃水果，一会儿再回来，有种别T我！我好像又有点浏览器卡卡的了！！！请停止攻击我
<ofan> NWMonster: 这不是个别现象了,我觉得很难教会他什么
<tenzu> NWMonster: 学知识没问题，不过这么高调的请教问题还真少见
<jiero> 。。。
<WinXP_> 哥我吃水果，一会儿再回来，有种别T我！我好像又有点浏览器卡卡的了！！！请停止攻击我
<huntxu> microcai: 服务器是什么...
<wzssyqa> WinXP_: 你不说脏话就没事
<jiero> ofan: 回来
<MaskRay> huntxu: 看不懂
<ofan> WinXP_: 刷屏是会被自动K的
<myke2> WinXP_: 这是很多病毒传播的根本原因
<huntxu> MaskRay: 额，自己问ite
<pointer> WinXP_, =-=
<microcai> huntxu:  就是伺候你的小3
<NWMonster> pointer, 我也是linux小白，我现在也在winxp下xchat上跟大家聊天
<WinXP_> wzssyqa: 我没说脏话，好我不刷屏
<pointer> NWMonster, 我也是小白，握爪……
<myke2> WinXP_: 2. 没必要安装360
<huntxu> MaskRay: 额，自己问 tenzu
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 好样的，你继续加油
<vic> 360多垃圾啊
<pointer> 数学作业=-=
 * ofan 目测 WinXP_ 15岁不到...
<NWMonster> pointer, 握抓...
<myke2> WinXP_: 如果要安全软件
<avernos> 你好
<pointer> 有自动写作业的程序么=-=
<MaskRay> huntxu: 你又用新术语解释旧术语了。。
<myke2> WinXP_: 安装Comodo的防火墙
 * microcai 目测 WinXP_ 15年不到寿命
<jiero> NWMonster: 不简单，我装Ubuntu之前都没想过聊天，直接就去了。。。结果内存小，Live-CD光盘卡死不能运行。又换Alternative
<pointer> 要是python和perl可以操作现实多好=-=
<Changkinkuo> 有人有matlabe的linux版吗?
<Gyteng> 俺过来围观一下
<microcai> Changkinkuo: 我刚好在用
<huntxu> Changkinkuo: verycd找，盗版的
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 去maelabe官网
<Changkinkuo> jiero,要钱吗?
<XwinX> 今天太热了
<myke2> WinXP_: 防病毒软件可以用AVB
<myke2> WinXP_: AVG
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 不知道。
<XwinX> 太热闹了
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我用winxp，我说了我是为了看pps，聊QQ，我在win上几乎不学习什么电脑技术的。我感觉win和mac不是为了让人学习的，更为了是让用
<huntxu> myke2: 好有耐心
<jiero> 我只知道要什么都去官网
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 个人意见不一定对
<myke2> WinXP_: 或者Avira
<jiero> NWMonster: linux也同样是为了用。。。
<jiero> NWMonster: 我就什么都没学
<pointer> 啊上次那个老外好久没上了
<jiero> 或者没学到
<myke2> huntxu: 利益下别人
 * microcai 不知道为何，买车知道去学车，买 OS 怎么都不去学 OS , 有个要你学的 Linux 非要诋毁。
<jiero> 哪个老外
<myke2> huntxu: 行方便之法
<XwinX> microcai: 因为 linux 不是买的
 * microcai 用什么不需要学习啊！ 不学习和动物有什么区别
<NWMonster> jiero, 大量的分配版本，对用户的易用性上考虑的没win和mac周到，但是也同样有方便使用的版本，我承认，总体上却不如win
<jiero> os又不是学的。。。学了也无法解决自己的
<pointer>  jiero, 啊一个乱入进来的老外~~
<wzssyqa> microcai: 谁说动物不学习的？
<jiero> pointer: 我是老外么。。。权且吧
<huntxu> microcai: 当然有，动物一般也学习...还有别老是/me = =
<dreamysirc> microcai: 动物也都在学习~~~~~~
 * microcai linux对SB没考虑调到。
<Changkinkuo> 我很奇怪,国外有很多人写开源的书,高内有吗?
 * microcai linux对SB没考虑周到。
 * pointer 是干什么的……
<NWMonster> microcai, 哈哈，可以这么说
<pointer> ....是这个啊
<dreamysirc> microcai: 动物很萌的，你不要黑他们~~~~~~
<jiero> NWMonster: 恩，我觉得很多东西不能考虑——比如MP3安装之类的。。。不能违反自己的规则
<microcai> wzssyqa:  give me op .....
<pointer> 一道题写了半夜纸……
<jiero> NWMonster: 其他的大多都没啥问题——我感觉
<myke2> pointer: what problem
<pointer> microcai, up吧……
<huntxu> pointer: 才半页
<pointer> huntxu, 啊饶了我吧
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ... ...
<shellex> 噗哧..
<pointer> myke2, 作业酱~
<microcai> wzssyqa:  是 op ~~~ 不是 kick ~~~~
<jiero> ofan: 你敢不理我。
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 沾满鲜血的你的双手啊
<yhzm1314> ^_^
<ofan> jiero: ??
<jiero> ...
<ofan> jiero: 吃饭ing...
<NWMonster> jiero, 恩，是这样的，不过对于我这样的小白来说初步学习linux的时候，比初步学习win和mac多花了不少时间
<pointer> op是神马………………
<Changkinkuo> 各位,听歌的时候现实歌词的音乐软件有那些?推荐一下
<jiero> ofan: ...
<dreamysirc> -kick踢人挂~~~~~~
<NWMonster> 踢人。。不至于吧。。
<WinXP_> kick？踢谁
<jiero> NWMonster: 我早记不住了。。。
<myke2> NWMonster: win随时学习的
<pointer> Nwmonster, 倒是没用多少时间……
<dreamysirc> Changkinkuo: 最近的歌词貌似都挂了~~~~~~
<Changkinkuo> 位,听歌的时候现实歌词的音乐软件有那些?有人知道吗?
<pointer> Nwmonster, 一装上就用的不错， 但是学到的东西比windows多好多~
 * microcai 如果系统不出故障，自然不用学习。所以， linux 天天出故障。完毕。
<jiero> NWMonster: 对自己所使用软件的开发者有信心——这是基本的
<myke2> WinXP_: 用Administrators登陆是导致XP不安全的很重要的因素
<WinXP_> 我回来咯！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<Changkinkuo> 听歌的时候,显示歌词的音乐软件有吗?
<microcai> WinXP_:  ... ...
<NWMonster> 恩，我现在基本娱乐在winxp上进行，码代码的时候上ssh shell，在学校的时候没win用。。。
<Changkinkuo> linux下的
<microcai> WinXP_:  ... 你的文章怎么不贴了？
<WinXP_> myke2: 我有360，不怕
<pointer> NWMonster, 神马学校啊这么好
<myke2> WinXP_: 你这种思维就是不正确的
<szsloss> google music box
<ofan> WinXP_: 想在本频道混 就不要刷屏 发咆哮体,小同学
<microcai> pointer: 是那种连电脑都没有的学校，完毕
<dreamysirc> myke2: 7还可以不用管理员，xp不用管理员就是个悲剧啊~~~~~~
<jiero> Changkinkuo: 。。。我觉得需要看歌词的歌都是变声的，不听也罢
<pointer> microcai, =-=|||||||||||||||||||||||||
<ltn> 你用xp也不能不用admin登录吧，因为它没有提供sudo之类得东西
<WinXP_> microcai: 你们不是不让刷屏么。。。等哪天我写一篇公正的，经过数据对比的给你们看！你们会成服在强大的微软帝国下的
<NWMonster> pointer, jiero 我很想戒掉win，但是你们懂的，我还是抵制不了下载一些cracked的游戏来玩。
<pointer> WinXP_, 啊是么
<myke2> ltn: 有su没有sudo
<microcai> WinXP_: 我让你刷。 来，刷吧。
<pointer> NWMonster, 啊戒掉win没必要的啦~
 * microcai 你们不知道 sudo 是微软专利么？！
<wzssyqa> 用xp作为win的代表似乎不公平吧
<pointer> NWMonster, 干嘛要那么绝对……（虽然我已经不用windows了
<GPLfx> Changkinkuo:osd-lyrics
<NWMonster> 刷慢点，别被作为BOT，T出去
<ltn> su后不就相当于root登录了么
<ofan> WinXP_: ......
 * tenzu 看到袜子戴帽子
<myke2> ltn: 但是不是所有的操作都su阿
<myke2> ltn: sudo后不也就和root相等?
<pityonline> 可是 sudo 在 windows 怎么用呢？
<WinXP_> - -
<WinXP_> 那等等
<ltn> myke2: sudo是一条命令嘛
<NWMonster> pointer, 不过说实话我用win离不开linux用linux又里不开win
<microcai> pityonline:  run as ....
<myke2> ltn: su也是一条命令
<dreamysirc> GPLfx: 不是osd lyrics最近都收不到歌词么？
<pointer> pointer, 那没什么的吧……
<NWMonster> pointer, 我winxp上gnuwin32,cygwin,ssh都不能少，用Linux的时候wine也少不了
<myke2> ltn: win下只有su -c 'foo'的, 不是fork一个shell
<ltn> myke2: su完要是没有su回去，后面得操作就都危险了
<myke2> ltn: su -c
<myke2> ltn: 或者gksu
<pointer> NWMonster, 我也少不了wine
<jiero> NWMonster: 我的Linux上运行最多的软件类型之二就是游戏。。。
<ltn> myke2: 哦
<pointer> jiero, 有游戏推荐么~
<ofan> WinXP_: 选择用linux的人 基本都是windows的边缘用户,也就是对windows的"强大"功能没什么兴趣的,所以你写了也白写...
<Changkinkuo> GPLfx:没有在软件中心找到阿
<jiero> pointer: 去搜
<pointer> 瓦都是wine的windows游戏~
<myke2> WinXP_: 你的windows的使用方法也不正确
<pityonline> run as ... 不算 sudo 啊，起码 cmd 和 powershell 中没这个命令
<myke2> WinXP_: 靠360什么的
<WinXP_> myke2: 再次重申，哥有360！！！！！！！！！！
<NWMonster> nnd网线断了
<pointer> WinXP_,   360是病毒
<cbxyh> 你们好
<ofan> WinXP_: 360是渣,不客气的说
<wzssyqa> WinXP_: 360都什么功能？
<jiero> 我3年前删了wine，因为觉得没必要用玩windows的游戏了。
<pointer> WinXP_, 不要倍天朝和国产软件蒙蔽了眼睛~
<dreamysirc> WinXP_: 我有361,是不是比你厉害一点点？
<WinXP_> ！！！！！！！！
<pityonline> 360 国家安全卫士
<ofan> dreamysirc: 名牌啊...
<pointer> WinXP_, 360可是尽职尽责的后门程序哪
 * wzssyqa 其实我觉得，361 作为一个卫生用品牌子可能比较好
<dreamysirc> pointer: 不是前后门么？
<Changkinkuo> 各位你们自己看到360的后门了吗?
<pointer> dreamysirc, 纳尼？。。
<NWMonster> pointer, jiero 由于我需要用到的linux工具多是在shell上面，加之linux程序的移植性比win强，所以我多是在win上用移植后的linux软件。
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 不用看， 想也知道……
<WinXP_> pointer: 哪些都是竞争对手编造的
<tenzu> WinXP_: 你能不能在QQ上发几个有关茉莉花的名词解释？
<pointer> Changkinkuo, WinXP_, 在国内的环境下…… 诶
<myke2> tenzu: 你这个陷害别人的家伙
<jiero> NWMonster: 我不会用shell，不会编程。
<NWMonster> 要偏离话题喽。。。这里聊天记录是被保存的，别聊敏感的
<Changkinkuo> 没有调查就没有发言权阿
<WinXP_> tenzu: 然后呢
<pointer> Changkinkuo, WinXP_, 别想了…… 绝对不可能安全呢
<tenzu> WinXP_: 我也想看看然后会怎么样
<dreamysirc> NWMonster: 移植个war3吧~~~~~~~
<ofan> WinXP_: 建议你装360+qq医生+金山毒霸
<pointer> Changkinkuo, GFW,某党的各种行为，算不算调查的结果
<Changkinkuo> 我没有用360
<shellex> tenzu: 噗噗，疼博士
<shellex> tenzu: 太调皮了
<ofan> WinXP_: 再配个瑞星
<huntxu> shellex: 猫猫
<tenzu> shellex: 哟~~
<WinXP_> ofan: qq医生我有
<pointer> tenzu, 茉莉花酱~
<shellex> huntxu: 小徐
<wzssyqa> ofan: 瑞星的小狮子真的还不错的
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上个绿爸
<NWMonster> dreamysirc, 哈哈，我是因为linux软件的移植性强才用win的，这样就win和linux两不耽误了
<shellex> wzssyqa: 求一个绿色wine版
<gebjgd> win的精品软件
<pityonline> 360 一打着杀软旗号招摇撞骗之废物耳，muzuiget 测试过它的云查杀
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你这太恶毒了啊
<Changkinkuo> pointer:GWT这个是360的结果吗?
<shellex> WinXP_: 你好，微饭
<WinXP_> shellex: ni hao
<pointer> Changkinkuo, GFW 而且 天朝觉不会放过360这种使用人数很多的软件的
<szsloss> who is  微饭??
<ofan> WinXP_: 再用ie6上网,注意看清,是ie 6哦...
<dreamysirc> wzssyqa: 大部分装瑞星都是为了挑逗那卡卡吧~~~~~~~
<WinXP_> of
<WinXP_> ofan: 我IE9了
<ofan> WinXP_: 你以为倒立就不认识你了...
<Changkinkuo> pointer,是吗?
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我想问你个问题，请你回答，你用linux多少年了？
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得不太可能吧
<shellex> szsloss: WinXP_
<WinXP_> ofan: 9比6好多了
<pityonline> 据说国产杀软是全真七子，一个不管用，七个一块儿上才行！
<cbxyh> WinXP 你好
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 解:在国家 中国中, {因为 GFW,因为 某党} 所以 。。
<GPLfx> msn又登不上去了gfw好强
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 2天
<sikao_lfs> 看大家聊的那么开心，我也来乱入。。。。。。。天啊，这叫人怎么活啊，日本动漫里女性角色造型各种梦幻类型都有，比现实里的女人还像女人，这叫人怎么活啊？投错了胎，也许应该投到二次元世界里去。
<szsloss> shellex: 哦
<ofan> WinXP_: 用windows多久了
<cbxyh> 哈哈
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 其实你根本不算用过linux那么你如何说他好还是不好那？
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 但是2天我就受够了，但是当年我接触windows的时候 1接触我就爱上了它
<pointer> WinXP_, ie6就是渣一个浏览器比ie6好很正常
<ofan> WinXP_: 可惜它不爱你..
<w15_15> WinXP_, xp上用不了IE9吧
<pointer> WinXP_, 你一接触电脑就爱上了电脑， 那很正常
<myke2> w15_15: 他厉害
<WinXP_> w15_15: 对噢，我是IE8.。。
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 恩，那是对你而言，我认识很多朋友根本没用过win，一个对你来说的喜好问题，不能强加到别人身上吧
<Changkinkuo> pointer:那我也觉得不可能GFW和360不可能会扯上阿
<jiero> 就拿游戏来说吧。 自己不喜欢的类型别评论。
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 我没强加，只是宣导
 * microcai 居然搞人机恋！！！！！！！！！
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 很微妙呢~
<myke2> http://windows.microsoft.com/zh-CN/internet-explorer/products/ie/home
 * tenzu 你们这群人，能不能不要影响WinXP_发挥啊？！
<jiero> 评论也是巨大的导向性错误。
<pointer> tenzu, 啊=-=
<Changkinkuo> pointer,证明之!
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我学用win的时间比学用linux的时间少很多，我感觉win上手的确比linux快，对我来说是这样的，但是我在学linux的时候，深刻感受到了linux的强大
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，他又来了啊
<ofan> edison0354: hi
<tenzu> edison0354: 你来晚了
<edison0354> ofan: 好
<pointer> Changkinkuo , 这只是猜想， 和数学猜想tm一样可恶， 但是很有可能是真的， 我觉得是99%...
<dreamysirc> microcai: 被被被被被被你发现了winxp的秘密了！！！！！
<edison0354> tenzu: 我下午就见他来者
 * huntxu 强烈怀疑 WinXP_ 是 tenzu 的马甲
 * edison0354 大家选择性ignore就可以了
<ofan> ......
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<edison0354> huntxu: ……
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须你。。。
<pointer>  ~~~
<WinXP_> huntxu: 被你看穿了
<jiero> WinXP_: 我要你发挥一下，我第一个网络浏览器是Opera 1999年，然后用IE就是给IE7当免费测试员，然后吗，就是有时在公共电脑上上网用。我是不是不该用windows呢。
<pointer> ..............................
<ofan> tenzu: 杯具了..
<NWMonster> 下回换个id，用代理上来，太危险了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<pointer> huntxu , 干嘛揭穿了=-=
<jiero> WinXP_: 你是不是啊，是不是啊。
 * tenzu 觉得好冷
<pointer> WinXP_, 难道是啊， 难道是啊
<myke2> WinXP_: 你编辑代码 文本/代码 用什么工具
 * tenzu 求安慰
<pointer> myke2, 记事本无疑。。~
 * WinXP_ 求安慰
<w15_15> 我是看见tenzu的推才来的... ...
<Changkinkuo> pointer,猜想阿,还是猜想!如果一切猜想都可以说99%了,那这个世界就危险了,比某party的目下情景还危险
<ofan> WinXP_: 突然想起来,你知道netscape么?
<pointer> tenzu, 安慰你妹pia灰
<microcai> WinXP_:  。。。 。。。
<NWMonster> 我很囧的说，我用winxp，我编辑器用gvim
 * jiero 抱抱tenzu
<huntxu> tenzu: 胆寒了么
<WinXP_> 我用记事本
<jiero> lol
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 我好像没说一切猜想99%..
<ofan> ...
<tenzu> pointer: 诅咒你被胸毛男爆菊
<pointer> WinXP_, 果然~~~
<pointer> tenzu, …… 好啦我错了……
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我还想问你个问题，你能告诉我们你现在的年龄和性别吗？
<ofan> WinXP_: 突然想起来,你知道netscape么?
<pointer> tenzu, ……怎么安慰啊
<ofan> pointer: 抚摸
<myke2> WinXP_: 还是告诉你一点实际的东西
<pointer> WinXP_, 估计比我小=-=
<tenzu> huntxu: 人斜不怕影子正
<ofan> pointer: 最有效
<pointer> tenzu, 抚摸
<myke2> ofan: 网景?
 * tenzu 还是罗姐好
<ofan> myke2: 是的
 * jiero 发现 WinXP_已经不动了
<pointer> ofan, 恩
<pointer> WinXP_ 不动的时候tenzu 一直在动~
<WinXP_> 我知道MSN的scape
 * alpha080 摸摸疼猪的头，又是年终，可以杀了
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 其实你木有算真正意义上的用过linux，所以评论它是很容易招到这样的打击的
<myke2> WinXP_: 你应该尝试下gvim, ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/pc/gvim73_46.exe
<huntxu> pointer: 你太坏了
<pointer> huntxu , 啊怎么了。。。。
 * tenzu 高喊：WinXP_ 我挺你！
<ofan> WinXP_: 你知道的太多了..
<ofan> WinXP_: 自行了断吧...
<alpha080> ç °~
<huntxu> <pointer> WinXP_ 不动的时候 tenzu 一直在动~ (我只引用
<Changkinkuo> 但是我觉得打击它的人也是太不理性了
 * jiero 。。。
<NWMonster> 我初用linux的时候也有很多很幼稚的想法和评论，也被打击过，也打击过别人，现在想想太无聊了，太可笑了。
<ofan> alpha080: 乓
<alpha080> 乓
<tenzu> 乒乓
<pointer> （其实一直没间tenzu动过=-=
<edison0354> 乒
<WinXP_> 兵乓球
<ofan> alpha080: 你是在ping么?  我回个pong......
<pointer> 乓
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 我想告诉你的是，希望你真正的去用linux一段时间，然后对比一下linux和win，然后具体的找出现linux的不足和我们讨论，好吗？
<alpha080> ping -6 xp
 * jiero 看到很多漂亮的英文字体放出来了 http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/list/newlyadded
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 好啊好啊- -
<gebjgd> Harman kardon的音箱就是好
<pointer> 64 bytes from tz-in-f105.1e100.net (64.233.183.105): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=153 ms
 * alpha080 看到很多漂亮的mm放出来了
<gebjgd> 听歌太舒服了
<myke2> NWMonster: 还是让它用用gvim
<szsloss> WinXP_ 多大了？？
<myke2> NWMonster: 这种东西比OS更加有价值
 * WinXP_ 我突然好空虚……
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你女儿长大了也好看
<NWMonster> 我想这里的人很愿意讨论linux现有的不足点的，你找到不足的同时也其实可以帮linux来进步。
<ofan> 掐指一算 WinXP_ 不会超过15..
<jiero> alpha080: 照片
<alpha080> gebjgd: 我女儿不好看的
<pointer> ofan, 压力巨大……
<tenzu> WinXP_: 你要坚持啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, 脱光了都一样
<happyaron> tenzu: 据说今天很欢乐？
<pointer> 恩坚持吧
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_,我觉得你说的不全错
<alpha080> jiero: 做梦去
<alpha080> gebjgd: 尼玛！
<myke2> WinXP_: ftp://ftp.vim.org/pub/vim/pc/gvim73_46.exe
<tenzu> happyaron: 高潮已过
<ofan> WinXP_: 你应该体会到这里和qq群的不同了,在qq群里要是像你这么说也许还能有点胜算...
<jiero> NWMonster: 与其讨论linux不足，不如去改变它
 * gebjgd 邪恶的笑
<WinXP_> myke2: down了
<pointer> WinXP_, 以后吐槽linux的时候， 要找准linux的缺点……
<alpha080> gebjgd: 你小子找抽啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你闺女危险了
<NWMonster> 恩，你坚持你自己的观点没错，说你win党不要怕，其实我也是win党，一个一直潜伏在这里的win党
<jiero> alpha080: 交换。我用妹妹的照片
<pointer> WinXP_, 只用两天是不可能的
<myke2> WinXP_: 装要开始学习, 而不是闲扯比较
<alpha080> jiero: 妹妹跟女儿是不能比的
<pointer> NWMonster, 啊特务~
<xiangfu> 什么情况。
<jiero> alpha080: 你女儿不才2岁吗。。。
<pointer> xiangfu, 没什么
<NWMonster> jiero, 是的，这就是linux的强大，找出不足，我们一起改变它
<ofan> alpha080: 求小妹妹靓照...
<alpha080> jiero: n你也太- -
<NWMonster> pointer, 哈哈我潜伏很多年了
<jiero> alpha080: 我怎么了啊。。。
<alpha080> 就这样把自己妹妹出卖了？
<pointer> NWMonster XD
<ofan> alpha080: 看下又会不会怀孕..
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦。
<myke2> WinXP_: 安装模式改成full(原来不是), 装上之后从开始菜单中找到vim子菜单, 然后找到vimtutor学习其中的内容
<jiero> alpha080: 以前她的照片就上过Picasa公开相册
<Changkinkuo> WinXP,Linux是有不少的缺点,可惜你指处的不是他的大的缺点
<NWMonster> 今天这里讨论很激烈，很爽啊！！呵呵
<alpha080> 呃，不知道你妹咋想...
<WinXP_> myke2: 好的
<tenzu> alpha080: 我怎么感觉你在骂人？
<alpha080> picasa现在不是公开的...
<edison0354> ofan: 会受惊啊
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 看来你地震之后很憋屈
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。我妹妹现在 7岁。
<pointer> Changkinkuo,WinXP_, 而且你还说了很多linux的优点……
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 正在装Mint11 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333226 感觉和ubuntu11.04没啥区别，联网升级系统，升级语言包，设置硬件驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 i88665455 — 2011-05-28 20:25
<dreamysirc> jiero: 冠西哥，求你照相机~~~~~~
<gebjgd> jiero, 淫荡
<jiero> dreamysirc: ？
 * WinXP_ 其实我是一个单身的女孩子，你们大家有兴趣加我QQ么？*^_^* 
<huntxu> ...
<WinXP_> 其实我是一个单身的女孩子，你们大家有兴趣加我QQ么？*^_^*
<pointer> ...
 * jiero 。。。
<flay> 。。
<ofan> WinXP_: 去死吧
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 有老婆的人表示没有兴趣
<xiangfu> 单身。
<ofan> WinXP_: 基老
<dreamysirc> WinXP_: 我了个去
<myke2> 他前后矛盾的.
<pointer> WinXP_, 单身的表示没兴趣
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 是啊，好久没有看到这么激烈的讨论了
<myke2> ofan: 他前后矛盾的.
<edison0354> WinXP_: 加你gtalk吧
<xiangfu> 哈哈
<tenzu> 变性哥？
<WinXP_> edison0354: 我只有QQ
<ofan> WinXP_: 敢发你手机号么???
<dreamysirc> WinXP_: 出门左转精神病院~~~~~
 * jiero WinXP_ 发个照片到 imagebin.org
<gebjgd> 刚自宫了？
 * microcai 原来黑子不是美琴的妹妹啊
 * ofan WinXP_: 保证今晚就有人预约你
<Changkinkuo> WinXP_,不要让我鄙视你哦
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 是美女吗？
 * ofan WinXP_: 放手机,保证今晚就有人预约你..
 * tenzu 默默的看着你们这群人
<dreamysirc> microcai: 黑子是啥？
<WinXP_> NWMonster: 是，算是吧
<jiero> dreamysirc: 太阳黑子
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 加我qq啊！！！
<WinXP_> 不敢乱给手机号，
 * alpha080 其实我是一个奶爸，大家有兴趣加我网易泡泡么？
<pointer> tenzu, 同默默地看
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<NWMonster> 是美女，好激动啊
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<WinXP_> 你们这群男人那么凶
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<WinXP_> T_T
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
<jiero> WinXP_: 。。。
<ofan> WinXP_: 全果的
<xiangfu> 危险
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<pointer> 小心
 * NWMonster 我激动了！！！
<ofan> gebjgd: 你激动了...
<WinXP_> ~
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我了个去黑子和真琴是毛关系~~~~~~~
<tenzu> 笑死我了。。。
<Changkinkuo> 现在这年头阿
 * NWMonster 我非常激动！！！！
<huntxu> tenzu: 都是你啊
<myke2> ofan: 作为linuxer我觉得很羞愧
 * jiero 这个频道今天主题又偏了
<ofan> WinXP_: 你有C吗?
<ofan> myke2: 为啥?
<jiero> ofan: C是什么?
<huntxu> jiero: ubuntu-cn从来没有主题过...
<pointer> 咦
<ofan> jiero: cup啊
<xiangfu> 偏远了。
<alpha080> 没错，，，
<WinXP_> 果照是什么？你们不要说一些我不懂的话啊。。。我太纯真的什么都不懂
<xiangfu> B 后面是 C
<myke2> ofan: 1. 不宽容大度
<jiero> ofan: CUP是啥？
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 上果照
 * edison0354 今天好混乱……
<ofan> jiero: bra啊..
<dreamysirc> WinXP_: 凤姐，我能拿砖头扔你么？
<pointer> WinXP_, 没什么， 无视~
<WinXP_> 。。。
<flay> 相当混乱。。
<jiero> ofan: ？胸部大小？
<jiero> 。。。。
<flay> ，，
<ofan> jiero: 再说可就全果了...
 * NWMonster 非常混乱，我很激动
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛!
<pointer> 阿门
<huntxu> 各种欢乐
 * alpha080 新开个#ubuntu-cn-ot吧？
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<myke2> 南无观世音菩萨!
<gebjgd> alpha080, ot是什么？
<alpha080> 估计这儿就没人了
 * flay 在看乡村爱情。。
<huntxu> alpha080: 以前就有的
<pointer> out of topic?
<NWMonster> 开个ubuntu-cnVSwin好了
<ofan> myke2: 一直都挺宽容的..
<WinXP_> 你们要我照片？好吧，我给你们一张，等等
<NWMonster> 天天都能这么激动就好了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 我们要果照
<alpha080> gebjgd: off topic
<jiero> 我发现IRC里 好久没来新人了
 * wzssyqa 围观人妖
<ofan> 拉小板凳静静等待上果照
<huntxu> alpha080: 不过没人去而已
<xiangfu> 围观
<ofan> WinXP_: 你要是娘炮 直接ban你...
 * gebjgd 拿来bio桶，准备呕吐
<pointer> In the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit,amen
<NWMonster> 留下qq感觉加我啊
<jiero> Holy Shit
<NWMonster> ....
<myke2> ofan: 我一直抱着黑色幽默的态度去取笑别人
<xiangfu> pointer, In the name of Father, and of the son, and of ht Holy Spirit, speak your name, amen
<ofan> myke2: ...
<jiero> WinXP_: linsux来了，你有战友了
<dreamysirc> jiero: god like
<WinXP_> http://img.v166.56.com/images/29/21/qq953559314i56olo56i56.com_zhajm_128996443219hd.jpg   这是我在56上录制时候网站截图的
<ofan> myke2: 这才是高手~~~
<xiangfu> oh my ladyGAGA
<pointer> Spirit!!..
<myke2> ofan: ?
<pointer> Son 是大写的
<huntxu> WinXP_: 录制什么
<jiero> Holy the lord, bless the HELL
<myke2> WinXP_: gvim, ok?
<WinXP_> huntxu: 不告诉你~^_^
 * NWMonster 。。。。。
<xiangfu> oh my ladygaga
 * pointer ~~~
<huntxu> 。。。
<WinXP_> huntxu: 哥哥刚刚你好凶哦，把妹妹吓了一跳
<gebjgd> 不喜欢眼睛妹
<ofan> WinXP_: 这张图片看不出是不是娘炮..
<jiero> WinXP_: 你太伪造了
<jiero> 。。。
 * flay 表示我这里看不到图片。。
<pointer> 感觉好……
 * tenzu 似乎没看到预想的轰动
<pointer> 咦图片呢
<gebjgd> 还是上果照把
 * jiero 也开始怀疑tenzu是幕后。。。
<pointer> 看到了
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 果照通俗易懂
<ofan> WinXP_: 有视频地址?
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 童叟无欺
<pityonline> 刚理发店进来个美女，但我剪头时却摘了眼镜……
<WinXP_> 。。。你们把我当什么了！我只是一个小女生！！！！
 * microcai 黑子这个变态~~~~
<WinXP_> 你们linuxer真色
<NWMonster> WinXP_, 是上海人？
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 别装清纯了
<edison0354> pityonline: ……
<tenzu> pityonline: 近视的悲哀
<jiero> WinXP_: 它们想让你变女人
<myke2> WinXP_: 解决实际问题, gvim
<WinXP_> myke2: 。。。
<flay> WinXP_: 咆哮的小女生。。
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 是男的也不要紧。
 * microcai WinXP_ 这么快就做好变性手术了？
<jiero> 。。。
<WinXP_> 等哥去抽支烟
<NWMonster> myke2, 对于初学者gvim有点难吧。。。
<gebjgd> WinXP_, 泰国神医在等待你
<flay> 。。
<ofan> WinXP_: 你的56视频地址?
<myke2> NWMonster: 我就是初学者
<NWMonster> gebjgd, 这句话猛力！！1
<pityonline> 一个高个子小女生，身材很好的那种
<myke2> NWMonster: 我觉得gvim非常好学
 * wzssyqa 我还是认为小刀刘比较猛
<NWMonster> myke2, 我感觉gvim非常要用，但不好学。。。
<tenzu> 又变哥了。。。
<pointer> 為什麼照片那么小
<ofan> 找个做刀削面的就成
<myke2> NWMonster: vimtutor只要半小时不到
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不用变性，天生的变形金刚~~~~~~~~
<xiangfu> 找到IP，拿下 root  :)
<pointer> 一般摄像头的话…… 不会那么小吧
<NWMonster> myke2, 好用，但不好学
<gebjgd> pointer, 因为是假的
<myke2> NWMonster: 我看了一会会, 就会了.
<pointer> gebjgd, 恩
<myke2> NWMonster: vimtutor
<pointer> 829foer了~
<myke2> NWMonster: 至少会一些了
<NWMonster> myke2, 很多其他的ide不需要学，拿来就能用，看到图就知道意思，需要承认。。。
<myke2> NWMonster: 那gvim -e
<pityonline> andchat 聊天不爽，没 tab 补全功能
<myke2> NWMonster: 比较下emacs的学习曲线
<myke2> MaskRay: emacs好学么?
<WinXP_> 我下了- -！好困
<MaskRay> myke2: 不好学
<pointer> WinXP_, 才八点……
<xiangfu> myke2, 好输入，不好学:)
<wzssyqa> 送一程
<pityonline> 回宿舍洗澡，撤了……
<tenzu> 袜子动粗了
<pointer> 被kick了
<pointer> 咦
<NWMonster> myke2, 比gvim还难学。。。。
<tenzu> 为毛神也退了？
 * wzssyqa 竟然冒充MM
<flay> 戴帽子了果然牛。。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
 * xiangfu 用emacs 的漂过
<MaskRay> ‘平缓的学习曲线’比‘陡峭的学习曲线’难学
<pointer> 装的不像~
<jiero> 谁能帮我解决MPD设置问题?
<wzssyqa> 那张照片到处都是吧
<Changkinkuo> 有人看国bash的源码吗?
<myke2> NWMonster: 我看了两下emacs的tutorial就放弃了
<huntxu> jiero: 啥
<pointer> wzssyqa, 那种……
<myke2> wzssyqa: 他存心的
<gebjgd> 还是vim好用
<pointer> myke2, 我看完了~
 * alpha080 囧，这儿要改成#ubuntu-cn-need-plmm
<xiangfu> Changkinkuo, 直接问问题。
<NWMonster> myke2, 你太果断了。。。
<pointer> plmm是什么意思啊
<NWMonster> pointer, 漂亮MM
<dreamysirc> pointer: 漂亮mm
<pointer> ....
<ofan> 学习emacs中..
<myke2> NWMonster: 现在开vimpulse也许还能用用, 没有vimpulse不能用
<jiero> huntxu: 我3周以前用过一次，似乎遗留了配置文件，怎么初始化设置呢。
<xiangfu> #geek-needs-plmm
 * microcai 哈哈哈哈哈
<pointer> geeks
<jiero> 或者更久以前
<xiangfu> geeds
<ofan> geem
<MaskRay> 去竞赛的要一个能快速使用的编辑器
<pointer> 啊用ubuntu的某女生我认识一个
<pointer> 虽然不是只用……恩
<huntxu> jiero: 删了~/.mpd
<NWMonster> 想求一个漂亮MM啊
<ofan> MaskRay: 不搞竞赛也需要
<happyaron> pointer: 我认识一个只用的。
<pointer> 為什麼周围每人用linux呢
<jiero> huntxu: 似乎被解决掉了
<huntxu> jiero: 和~/.mpdcpmf
<loiac> 在这求MM？
<huntxu> jiero: 和~/.mpdconf
<loiac> 犀利……
<edison0354> MaskRay: lisp是编译型的还是解释型的？
<flay> jiero: 感觉mocp比mpd好用
<pointer> 解释吧~
<happyaron> edison0354: 皆可啊
<xiangfu> edison0354 解释
<edison0354> pointer: 我也认识一个只用的
<loiac> 这儿恐怕只有MM照片
<MaskRay> edison0354: 都可以
 * shellex 去跑步去咯
<pointer> 这个名字好像在那里见过…… edison
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以编译也可以解释，解释的实现比较多。
<edison0354> happyaron: MaskRay：这么神奇……
<huntxu> shellex: 猫猫乖啊
<loiac> 希哥
<huntxu> shellex: 不要乱跑啊
<jiero> huntxu: 哦，然后怎么重启mpd？
<edison0354> shellex: MM好
<huntxu> jiero: mpd --kill
<huntxu> jiero: 然后再mpd
<MaskRay> 一般语言没有编译型和解释型的区别吧
<myke2> MaskRay: C都有解释器
<xiangfu> ?
<edison0354> myke2: 还有这种东西啊……
<jiero> huntxu: ty
<pointer> 那个叫做ch的…… 什么玩意吧
<MaskRay> shellex: edison0354 见谁都这么说的
<jiero> flay: 没用过
<loiac> 大家有没有遇到温度高自动停风扇的现象？
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<happyaron> 风扇需要降温了。
<pointer> loiac, 没有， 遇到过温度高自动poweroff
<yunfan> wine1.2自带那个ie怎么跑不起来？
<huntxu> loiac: 干脆不干了，反正降不下温度？
<flay> 温度高自动关机
<myke2> yunfan: 有bug的
 * edison0354 有shell的编译器没……
<dreamysirc> loiac: 温度高不是会转得更猛烈么？
<myke2> yunfan: 必须LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<flay> jiero: 试试就知道了
<myke2> yunfan: 否则无法跑
<pointer> 帮我…… 写作业吧…………
<edison0354> MaskRay: 看，人家MM被你吓跑了不是
<yunfan> myke2: 额 原来如此
<loiac> 我用1104后出现过好多次，wine dota的时候突然特别卡到桌面一看conky的cpu没温度了  风扇不转了
<yunfan> myke2: 多谢哉
<myke2> yunfan: upgrade to 1.3就没了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: log 太长了，都在聊啥……
<ofan> js都编译了
<myke2> yunfan: 这还是我去年遇到的问题
<loiac> 关机再开机风扇呼呼的
<yunfan> myke2: 我是u1004
<myke2> yunfan: ubuntu 10.04的太老, 上ppa中的wine
<flay> wine dota 能成功么？
<edison0354> loiac: wine dota……有意思吗……
<dreamysirc> loiac: 单机dota？？？
<loiac> 记得后加 -opengl
<loiac> 单机……
<loiac> 呵呵
<pointer> loiac, 我玩游戏都不加…… 都挺好的~
<loiac> 我原来1004 1010 都没有问题 从1104 beta开始的
<dreamysirc> loiac: 我了个去，有毛用？9ai？1v5ai？
<loiac> 不加的话怎么全屏啊？
<yunfan> 我这个t43的3d api终于解决了 nnd 原来只要关闭kms就可以了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://img.daqi.com/upload/slidepic/2011-05-13/017_b608ddc3ec7cf7b829cd5166b8601431.jpg
<loiac> 1V5
<pointer> 开了compiz之后wine游戏卡的……
<yunfan> 等我搞定ie 就吧win32机器送人
<loiac> imba  哈哈
<loiac> 玩嘛
 * edison0354 旁边有个人吹口哨   he's a pirate，巨NB
<dreamysirc> loiac: opengl不是全屏参数
<MaskRay> edison0354: 明显你吗
<myke2> yunfan: wine里面默认的不是IE
<myke2> yunfan: 是gecko的
<loiac> 是  但是只要加opengl就全屏了 不开虚拟桌面的话
<MaskRay> s/吗/嘛/
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 我旁边走过个城管，也是巨NB
<yunfan> myke2: 那还要重新装？
<pointer> 我们英语老师巨nb=-=
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你爪机？
<myke2> yunfan: 只要加ppa然后更新wine就可以了
<yunfan> 好吧
<myke2> yunfan: sudo aptitude upgrade
<loiac> 我觉得 聊天室好乱……
<loiac> 呵呵
<myke2> yunfan: safe-upgrade
<yunfan> myke2: ppa的源是多少
<pointer> loiac, 是很乱。。
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 家里窗边
<myke2> yunfan: 看下winehq.org, 忘了
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 哦
<yunfan> ok 别回复我名字了
<edison0354> yunfan:
<edison0354> yunfan:
<edison0354> yunfan:
<yunfan> edison0354: 及时静音了 哼哼 想到会有2人的
<pointer> edison-354 这个名字我绝对见过。。
<pointer> edison0354 这个名字我绝对见过。。
<pointer> 推特上？。。
<myke2> yunfan: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: WineHQ - Installing the latest Wine on Ubuntu
<edison0354> pointer: ？
<loiac> 我一直是加opengl的   也试过不加  怎么设置都不好使  懒得折腾我就直接 opengl了
<edison0354> pointer: 我不上推
<yunfan> myke2: tks
<pointer> edison0354, 阿从来不上么。。？
<edison0354> pointer: 各种论坛？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你刷了半屏了，你已经在犯罪的半途中了
<edison0354> pointer: 有号，没好友
<myke2> pointer: 刚才我改名你也说了这种话
<tenzu> roylez_: 招财猫
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 所以我及时止住了
<pointer> myke2, 那是说我在这里就见过你啊
<pointer> edison0354,是不是unfo过一个叫@pointerroyden的人……
<edison0354> pointer: 我所有论坛上都是这个名字，你估计在哪个论坛见过我？我头像也是一样的
<edison0354> pointer: 我必然没fo过
<pointer> edison0354, ...
<pointer> 难道不是的么……
<pointer> 算了~
<yunfan> 老外今天把我忽悠得x挂了 不过装上 1004.2感觉还不错
<yunfan> 这个默认的输入法居然能输入汉字了 lol
<edison0354> pointer: ……
<myke2> MaskRay: 你在windows里面没有xmonad怎么操作的
<pointer> edison0354, XD
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<dreamysirc> myke2: 双手操作~~~~~
<pointer> Edison Zhao~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 废话
<edison0354> pointer: 额，咋了？
<lainme> edison0354: :)
<dreamysirc> myke2: 其实可以单手的~~~~~~~
<myke2> dreamysirc: 难不成你用feet操作的
<pointer> edison0354, 推特上的名字啊亲
<roylez_> lainme: .
<dreamysirc> lainme: 大婶好
<edison0354> pointer: 额，是的，我有fo你？我基本就没上过啊
<lainme> dreamysirc: 大叔好
<pointer> edison0354, 上推特吧~
<MaskRay> myke2: ssh 的，不用 xmonad
<roylez_> lainme: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110526/203084.html
<dreamysirc> lainme: 大你妹~~~~你才是怪叔叔~~~~~~
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是操纵你自己计算机?
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dhmuaw39edg.gif
<edison0354> pointer: 你是搜出来我了还是我真的fo过你？
<pointer> edison0354, 认错人了大概~~
<edison0354> pointer: ……
<lainme> dreamysirc: ……
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你多大？
<pointer> (这里怪叔叔很多
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 都说问年龄是不礼貌的~~~~这是秘密，还是不能说的秘密~~~~~~
<lainme> roylez_: 我躲过了唱红歌的灾难
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<yunfan> lainme: lol
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<roylez_> lainme: 90后？
<dreamysirc> lainme: 唱红歌是什么？
<lainme> dreamysirc: out了……
<pointer> 啊神马。。
<ofan> lainme: 大姐..
<lainme> roylez_: 没入党
<flay> 我们刚唱完 得了二等奖。。
<dreamysirc> ofan: 注意是大婶
<dreamysirc> flay: 红歌是什么啦？
<ImN> = =!
<pointer> 起来， 不愿做努力的人们……
<flay> 唱完后删掉一堆红歌和软件
<roylez_> lainme: 那些绿字，你应该免疫的吧
<dreamysirc> pointer: 哦国歌啊
<flay> 自己google
<pointer> dreamysirc, 我不知道
<szsloss> roylez_:你是被党抛弃了
<lainme> dreamysirc: 既然你这么说，我就姑且认定你小于14岁吧
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<lainme> roylez_: 还没载入……
<edison0354> lainme: MM好狠……
<pointer> dreamysirc,.....小雨14.。
<roylez_> szsloss: 君子群而不党
<sikao_lfs> 恶搞红歌。。。。。。真够呛。
<roylez_> szsloss: 小人党而不群
<dreamysirc> lainme: ~~~~~~~~无视~~~~~~
<imadper> 同志们,话说,r700还有4230还有x220选哪个好?
<szsloss> roylez_:有道理
<pointer> imadper, 一个都没听说过……
<flay> 有的红歌还是很好听的。。
<imadper> pointer: 笔记本
<pointer> imadper, ...
<imadper> 有用r700的没?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 没听过，太悲伤了~~~~~~
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不是吧,东芝 r700..不是很有名嘛?
<pointer> 恩， 试图邀请某人进irc
<pointer> 进这里
<xiangfu> imadper, macbook :)
<imadper> xiangfu: 我是果黑来的...
<imadper> xiangfu: 苹果用起来好娘呀~
<xiangfu> imadper, 金属的还娘？
<imadper> xiangfu: 但是mba太贵,mbp太沉
<pointer> vim是热情的意思啊原来
<imadper> xiangfu: 金属的也得看具体情况~
<pointer> 查字典查到了
<xiangfu> imadper, 结实。
<imadper> pointer: vim不是vi加强版的意思吗?
<pointer> imadper, 但是有这个单词的~
<pointer> 求windows的irc客户端一枚~ 给别人要用~
<xiangfu> pointer: VIM - Vi IMproved
 * edison0354 IRC第一大果粉强势飘过
<imadper> pointer: 好吧
<dreamysirc> imadper: 要笔记本来衬托自己的性别？你变形金刚？
<edison0354> pointer: pidgin
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不是衬托,就跟你穿裙子一样
<yhzm1314>  xchat 有 windows 版
<imadper> yhzm1314: 不免费的
<pointer> xchat, 还是 mirc
<flay> pidgin有win版
<dreamysirc> imadper: 古代男人不也穿裙子？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 那你去穿呀~
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 苏格兰的现在也穿啊
<yhzm1314> 要不直接火狐上IRC
<flay> dreamysirc: 那是袍子吧
<flay> opera也可以上IRC
<szsloss> ff 上装IRC的插件怎么用啊
<imadper> windows的也可以erc呀
<pointer> 莎士比亚……
<xiangfu> imadper. 很多同事用MACBOOK 都是爷们儿
<imadper> edison0354: 有钱才是果粉,没钱的,吃不到葡萄说葡萄酸,所以果黑比较多,比如我
<imadper> xiangfu: 但是买不起,mba太贵
<dreamysirc> flay: opera的irc我老是断线~~~~~~
<edison0354> imadper: 我就是那个没钱的果粉……
<flay> dreamysirc: 没换个服务器试试
<xiangfu> imadper, 嗯，小贵，都要 7000＋
<imadper> edison0354: 加入果黑的行列吧~
<imadper> xiangfu: 对呀,我现在6000预算
<xiangfu> 果黑是什么？
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 我知道，女的用mb后都成爷们儿了~~~~~
<imadper> xiangfu: 穷学生一个
<edison0354> imadper: 入教吧
<imadper> xiangfu: 就是到处说苹果不好
<imadper> edison0354: 算了~
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 我没钱没apple能入教么？？？祈求眼神~~~~~~~
<imadper> 同志们,推荐本本吧,要轻薄的,12或者13寸,平时主要上网,写程序,打dota,经常带出去~~
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我也是没钱没水果的，水果教随时欢迎你～
<edison0354> imadper: MBA……
<pointer> 话说…… linux下面神马pppoe的客户端比较好啊~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 打dota，要win不然很悲剧的~~~~~
<pointer> 脚步叫客户端……
<pointer> 叫不叫
<imadper> dreamysirc: 恩,这个当然~
<imadper> edison0354: 买不起!!!!
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 我还经常黑apple，能原谅我这个过错么？
<imadper> edison0354: 而且,air有问题的,他的边框设计太窄,会漏光的
<imadper> dreamysirc: 苹果果断要黑呀!!
<flay> 我就想整个苹果手机用用 电脑还没考虑
<dreamysirc> imadper: 走开，我是出自真心的黑，与你们这些凡人是不同的~~~~~~
<imadper> flay: 苹果的电脑除了贵,没啥优点~
<imadper> dreamysirc: 价格是我黑他的主要因素
<imadper> dreamysirc: 漏光也是确实存在的问题
<flay> imadper: 确实很贵 还没玩过
<imadper> dreamysirc: 你能黑他什么?还发自内心?
<imadper> flay: 对呀..我还没找到工作呢...买不起
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 从现在开始不黑的话，可以原谅，教书是宽容的
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我就是不喜欢apple，有人还扯啥艺术~~~~~~
<imadper> dreamysirc: sm都是艺术
<flay> 苹果在国外卖那便宜。。
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 伟大的apple粉，入教后能重生么？
<barcastar> 有人在ubuntu下装过webqq3.0的客户端了吗？
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪，哦耶～
<imadper> dreamysirc: 艺术太多了,不一定都能接受
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你会在水果的光环下获得永生
<flay> barcastar: 我装过 试了下就删了
<szsloss> 没有
<barcastar> 不好吗？
 * imadper 有用过东芝r700的没?散热到底好不好~~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 恩，艺术是多元化的，不管是apple还是ms还是其他~~~~
<dreamysirc> im
<barcastar> flay: 不好用吗？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 其实,我说的不是ms.是sm
<dreamysirc> imadper: t410能行么
<flay> adobe air的东西 不怎么好
<imadper> dreamysirc: 要轻薄的
<dreamysirc> imadper: x201
<imadper> dreamysirc: tp的话,我看上x220了
<dreamysirc> imadper: 那么就他了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 但是,我预算6000,只能买到i3
<barcastar> flay:我选择了在线安装，但是，貌似没有惊醒啊
<barcastar> 进行
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我还在
<flay> 你还是不要在线了
<barcastar> 手动安装页不会
<flay> 在线安装一般只适合windows
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我还在x220还有r700还有4230之间纠结呢~~
 * imadper 骚你有什么好本吗?
<dreamysirc> flay: win如何在线安装，小白问问
<barcastar> 那么手动的话，应该先下载那个.deb的air文件？
<flay> win下点一下就装好了
<flay> 是阿 先下air的deb文件装上 貌似有很多依赖吧
<dreamysirc> flay: 额，你们说的是air呀，我还以为是os~~~~~
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 6k 可以买  i7 的
<barcastar> 我刚才差点选择了.rpm的那个
<dreamysirc> microcai: acer特别便宜，可能不用6k
<flay> 装好adobe air 再下那个WebQQ.air文件
<imadper> microcai: 怎么呢?tp吗?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 性价比找acer
<imadper> flay: 很慢的..
<imadper> dreamysirc: 神船...
<flay> imadper: 是很矬
<imadper> dreamysirc: acer没有什么合适的轻薄本的, 3830性能是强,散热很差
<dreamysirc> imadper: 神船不予考虑 acer完暴
<imadper> flay: 错了,神船扫尾货看人品的
<dreamysirc> imadper: 散热找tp
<barcastar> 我试试先
<imadper> dreamysirc: acer的做工我就不说什么了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 散热好的很多,不一定要找tp
<dreamysirc> imadper: linux支持找dell
<dreamysirc> imadper: 钱多的找我
<imadper> dreamysirc: tp对linux的支持也可以呀
<imadper> dreamysirc: 钱多了就雇用杀手干掉你~~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 现在应该是dell对linux支持最好吧
<flay> 为什么是dell？
<szsloss> 同问
<void1> 明显是thinkpad最好
<pointer> 同问
<szsloss> 同问？
<metbsd> 华硕不错吧
 * imadper 难道 dreamysirc 已经用过所有的电脑了?
<imadper> metbsd: asus,我现在的这台,完全是悲剧
<dreamysirc> flay: 因为dell都愿意直接给装linux还有内核选项dell比较多~~~~~~~
<pointer> wodeyeshi
<pointer> 我的也是
<imadper> metbsd: 用ubuntu或者fedora必须acpi=off
<metbsd> imadper, 你的华硕多钱
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我穷人，你别黑我
<imadper> metbsd: 当初 5000
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我个人是tp，确实不错~~~~~
<metbsd> imadper, 那是因为你的笔记本太新了吧
<imadper> metbsd: 两年前的
<imadper> metbsd: 我高考之后买的
<dreamysirc> imadper: 过去ibm到来农我acpi有些问题，38-39内核不用acpi=off了
<dreamysirc> imadper: laptop没有用了么，我在这呢，给我吧~~~~~呵呵~~~~~~
<imadper> dreamysirc: 我以前不用,自从ubuntu1010开始必须acpi=off的
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> dreamysirc: 拿回去给我老爸用,他来玩qq找茬
<dreamysirc> imadper: 人品问题，嘻嘻
<dreamysirc> imadper: 你爸爸真会享受啊~~~~~~~
<imadper> dreamysirc: ibm早就没有个人用的电脑出售了,你的是联想
<imadper> dreamysirc: 他抢电脑抢不过我妈,所以我这个给他用
<dreamysirc> imadper: 联想就是我上面说的来农我
<imadper> 来农我是什么意思?
<imadper> 我看到两次了,难道是粤语?
<samul> lenovo
<dreamysirc> imadper: 联想英文是啥呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才睡觉去了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 好吧,我一直以为你说的是要我们去弄死你呢~~ :D
<imadper> samul: thx~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 真tmd邪恶啊
<pointer> lenodo
<szsloss> lenovo
<pointer> 恩
<imadper> 同志们,推荐轻薄笔电给我呀~~~
<imadper> 有用hp的机器的嘛?
 * edison0354 刮胡子刮到一半没电了……悲剧……
<metbsd> 华硕6000以上的笔记本最好
<samul> 晚上谁看比赛
<imadper> metbsd: 比如?
<szsloss> 你就不怕 显卡门啊
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 不是很好么？
<imadper> szsloss: 什么显卡们?那个不是说是联想黑hp吗?
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 这样出门才性格啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 我也有过类似经历
<imadper> edison0354: 个性!~
<barcastar> 说软件包质量不好，但说可能是由于我的计算机造成的……郁闷
<happyaron> edison0354: 换剪子剪
<imadper> happyaron: 你有胡子吗?
 * edison0354 插上电继续！
<happyaron> imadper: 废话
<edison0354> imadper: 他胡子很多的……
<imadper> happyaron: 我记得我高中没什么胡子的
<happyaron> imadper: 呃。
<imadper> edison0354: 好吧~
<szsloss> 中人
<edison0354> imadper: 他和我同岁的
<imadper> happyaron: 好吧~
<metbsd> imadper,6000以上 随便哪个都好，HP的觉得质量不行
<imadper> metbsd: 惠普高端质量很好的...买不起而已
<samul> 谁用joomla吗?
<imadper> edison0354: 都这么年轻..
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 我还想凑钱买webos呢~~~~~
<imadper> edison0354: 哎,那你也高考?
<imadper> dreamysirc: webos多钱?
<gebjgd> imadper, hp垃圾
<edison0354> imadper: 不，考研
<imadper> gebjgd: 求详解?
<imadper> edison0354: ....
<dreamysirc> imadper: webos是手机的os~~~~~
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不是的,平板也有
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我很喜欢pre~~~~~~
<samul> edison0354: 准备考什么方向?
<imadper> dreamysirc: pre很老了
<edison0354> samul: 本专业，人机环境
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不久是号称plam os的升级版吗.谁说一定是手机了
<dreamysirc> imadper: 我知道，平板的我还是喜欢机器人的~~~~~~
<edison0354> tenzu: adium等irc也不错的
<metbsd> 我老婆的HP笔记本都烧了N次了，不过她玩游戏猛
<samul> edison0354: 人机交互?
<gebjgd> imadper, 身边坏了10台
<dreamysirc> imadper: 觉得pre好有手机味道~~~~~~~
<imadper> metbsd: 女生有什么游戏可玩?
<imadper> dreamysirc: 胖梨,不喜欢
<edison0354> samul: 老师不是搞那个方向的
<tenzu> edison0354: 被你看出来了
<imadper> 我看到疼疼之后忽然想起一件事....
<pointer> 诶~~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 女生是为俄罗斯方块儿活的~~~~~~
<imadper> 可耻了....
<imadper> dreamysirc: 还有qq找茬
<metbsd> imadper, 她玩植物僵尸，开枪打僵尸那个
<dreamysirc> imadper: 走开了，破qq能和积木比？？？！！！
<tenzu> imadper: 嘛？
<imadper> tenzu: 我还没找桥帮主要资料...给忘了...你还要不?
<imadper> tenzu: 我去给帮主发gtalk去...
 * imadper 我去发邮件,大家继续帮我推荐笔电呀~~~骚尼的怎么样?
<dreamysirc> imadper: sony的可以买给我么？
<tenzu1> 谢特，断了
<metbsd> 其实现在的笔记本还是一分钱一分货，一般6000起步都错不了，配置，散热，屏
<imadper> dreamysirc: ...................,
<roylez_> metbsd: 6000元的thinkpad是渣
<imadper> dreamysirc: 你觉得,我会说可以嘛?
<imadper> roylez_: 主席,求推荐~~
<imadper> roylez_: x220不好嘛?
<vic> macbook
<dreamysirc> imadper: sony的本本好可爱啊~~~~~
<imadper> roylez_: 散热不错的~~我被我的asus的散热给隔应了~
<vic> 首推华硕
<imadper> dreamysirc: 也有难看的,看个人的想法
<imadper> vic: 我现在就是悲剧的asus
<vic> 次推 thinkpad
<tenzu> 一直分不清asus和acer
<wzlxx> dell || thinkpad
<imadper> vic: 说型号才有用...
<roylez_> imadper: ng公司给我配的t410，整一年，休眠一晚上耗电，从最开始的20%，变成现在的50%
<vic> imadper: 我一直觉的asus挺好的
<imadper> tenzu: 话说和宏碁
<vic> imadper: 什么价位的
<imadper> vic: 我只用过asus,还悲剧了,超热
<dreamysirc> imadper: 富士通的听说很好，不过是听说~~~~~
<imadper> vic: 想买个6000左右的
<vic> imadper: 神舟  娃哈哈
<roylez_> imadper: 风扇声音大是通病。我以前的thinkpad x32也声音大，进灰了就那样。
<imadper> dreamysirc: 分两种,底端国内代工的,超垃圾,高端买不起
<roylez_> imadper: 趁着保修期给换风扇是硬道理
<imadper> roylez_: 不是怕声音大,是怕机器烫手
<dreamysirc> roylez_: 我个去，我的tp这么都没有声音的，夜静静的~~~~~~
<imadper> roylez_: 换了,声音不大,但是散热还是很差
<roylez_> imadper: 我的ul30a，从来不烫手
<szsloss> 神舟的不 靠谱啊
<vic> 我见过的几款不到6000的asus都挺好 不热
<imadper> roylez_: u系列是轻薄本吧~
<roylez_> imadper: 我只喜欢13寸的
<imadper> szsloss: 神船看人品的~
<szsloss> 呵呵是啊
<imadper> roylez_: r700怎么样?东芝~~
<dreamysirc> imadper: 其实机器都很看人品的，真的~~~~~~
<metbsd> 我觉得笔记本6000-10000这个价位是最好的
<roylez_> imadper: 东芝货不要买，呵呵
<dreamysirc> imadper: 东芝你不怕也代工？
<imadper> roylez_: ok~
<vic> gateway
<szsloss> 这个价位 不如买mac的了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 东芝的好一些吧?
<ofan> ä¹°mbp
<imadper> szsloss: 型号?
<metbsd> MAC也可以啊
<vic> 直接 macbook把
<imadper> ofan: 我要轻薄的..
<szsloss> macbook air
<roylez_> imadper: 应该说日本的笔记本都不要买，老得快。刚开始卖相好，很快就不像东西了
<imadper> vic: 我要轻薄的
<metbsd> MAC能装osx，还可以xp
<imadper> szsloss: 买不起
<ofan> imadper: macbook air
<vic> macbook air 不轻薄吗
<imadper> roylez_: 哦看
<szsloss> 低配的
<imadper> roylez_: ok ~
<wzlxx> 我要厚的，小的，重的，便宜的…
<imadper> vic: 买不起
<wzlxx> 哈哈～
<Houge> 还可以安装linux
<dreamysirc> roylez_: 不过日货和太货觉得总比国货好，这是错觉么？
<imadper> hp 4230怎么样?新出的那个12村的那个~
<jiero> 女生什么游戏都玩的。
<vic> hp垃圾
<imadper> jiero: 比如人工少女
<Houge> 12寸，我还是喜欢15寸的
<jiero> 男女没有差异
<tenzu> jiero:  女生不玩HGame
<imadper> jiero: 比如欲望格斗
<jiero> imadper: 我还真没玩过日本那类的游戏
<dreamysirc> imadper: 不是上次还看到是么tp 的x1,就是没有看到价格
<ofan> imadper: 轻薄的没有便宜的
<jiero> 日本人做的游戏好久不动了
<imadper> jiero: 恩,女生确实不玩~
<jiero> 所以我也不知道～
<imadper> ofan: ..r700...x220
<Houge> 因为女生玩真的
<dreamysirc> jiero: 积木
<ofan> imadper: 多少钱?
<pointer> 日本的只动漫画……
<imadper> dreamysirc: 1299美元起价
<jiero> dreamysirc: ？
<pointer> 游戏不晚日本的~
<imadper> ofan: 6000左右
<ofan> imadper: ipad也算轻薄本
<dreamysirc> jiero: 积木就是俄罗斯方块
<imadper> ofan: 还是算了'
<jiero> dreamysirc: 积木？
<pointer> qazonyang,
<vic> 屏幕多大的？
<pointer> qazonyang, hi
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。。。
<qazonyang> 哈
<ofan> 看好mbp了..
 * imadper 说点儿靠谱的呀,我一说轻薄,结果ipad都来了...
<vic> imadper: 屏幕多大的？
<imadper> vic: 12或者13都可以
<jiero> ofan: 为啥看好mbp呢？
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, hp的靠谱不?
<tenzu> 我要买mbp啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper> mbp不知道好在哪里
<jiero> 不管什么电脑你就当3年就坏成了
<ofan> jiero: 同等配置的机器跟它差不多价,但没mbp设计好
<jiero> ofan: 不管啥电脑3年就是期限
<jiero> mbp也是
<metbsd> 屏好
<Houge> 疼博士你有mbp了
<metbsd> 还不够吗
<imadper> 外国佬都是看见苹果出新的了,然后就去买..
<ofan> 学生买有优惠
<ofan> imadper: 才不是
<jiero> ofan: 美国学生优惠大
<imadper> ofan: 至少手机是
<roylez_> imadper: 似乎马马虎虎。如果挑便宜的，其实dell还可以，主要是保修爽快
<dreamysirc> jiero: 用现在有8年的，我现在是不是要被社会淘汰了，哭~~~~~~
<flay> 有没有用bitlbee的？
<vic> Gateway EC39C02c
<pointer> qazonyang, 恩自我介绍吧
<metbsd> 我的笔记本4年
<ofan> jiero: 去美国买..
<jiero> dreamysirc: 老的不算，近4年开始的潮流
<metbsd> 摔了N遍
<imadper> roylez_: 好,我去看看dell~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不对，大概是5年
<roylez_> flay: .
<xiangfu> 我的笔记本 3.5 年
<jiero> ofan: 你去吧
<imadper> xiangfu: tp?
<dreamysirc> flay: 那个要配合irssi的那个么？
<qazonyang> 自我介绍啊 ...嗯,笨蛋一枚
<xiangfu> imadper, macbook
<pointer> 為什麼yaourt调用wget就下载不下来某包， 我自己用wget下载就下载下来了呢……
<imadper> xiangfu: .,.,.有钱人~
<jiero> macbook不算贵的说。。。
<jiero> pro才贵
<ofan> 同配置里也不算贵的
<MeaCulpa1> hp...
<vic> 索尼S136EC/B（黑）
<tenzu> pointer:  我这儿也是
<pointer> tenzu , ..
<dreamysirc> pointer: 换源吧，或试试aria~~~~~~
<metbsd> 高配置的笔记本不如中配置笔记本加高配置台式机
<ofan> 跟acer的一款i7本对比,mbp还便宜不少
<MeaCulpa1> pointer: 既然能调用外部fetcher, 换aria2c吧
<pointer> dreamysirc, 下载下来后用yaourt -U 也安装不了...
<vic> sony的本都挺漂亮的 适合女孩子用
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你妹的我现在试了下可以啊~~~~~~
<jiero> metbsd: 那是我曾经的想法
<xiangfu> imadper, macbook 就是结实，个人觉的。
 * imadper tp x220, hp 4230, 东芝r700,有人用嘛>
<metbsd> 索尼的屏挺靓的
<pointer> dreamysirc, 只是有些包而已
<qazonyang> 貌似我用的 dell
<imadper> xiangfu: 我去看看价格去~
<imadper> qazonyang: 这个还貌似干麽,,,
<MeaCulpa1> sony就是拼凑一把，不过卖相还讨人喜欢
<tenzu> pointer:  yaourt的时候赶紧把包塞到临时文件夹里
<qazonyang> 你不是华硕的吗
<MeaCulpa1> 东芝，曾经的超薄老大...
<pointer> tenzu, ...
<xiangfu> imadper , 不怎么显旧 :) 因为是金属的，所以键盘下面不会有油光。
<tenzu> pointer:  我就是这么干的
<MeaCulpa1> pointer: 输出url,自己搞aria2c吧
<imadper> xiangfu: 如果是pbt或者pom的材质,也不会有油光~
<xiangfu> imadper, touchpad 两边
<dreamysirc> imadper: dell过去被说是美国的神州，你知道价格的~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa1> pointer: 就让他输出url即可
<pointer> tenzu, 我自己编译了……
<xiangfu> imadper, 不太清楚了。以前的TP一用就有。 :(
<imadper> dreamysirc: dell的话,台式机还可以
<MeaCulpa1> Dell适合买了当台式机用，所以适合很多家庭
<imadper> dreamysirc: 服务器也便宜
<tenzu> pointer:  你大牛，会手动编译
<robots> hi
<robots> test
<pointer> qazonyang, 是华硕的啊。。
<imadper> xiangfu: ...那是悲剧...
<pointer> tenzu, .................废话……
<qazonyang> 那 ...
<jiero> 实话，Dell的企业营销做的不错。
<vic> 个人还是推荐华硕的
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 便宜而已
<robots> bot
<jiero> 个人因地而异。
<robots> bot
<tenzu> pointer:  有空教我啊，我真不会
<robots> wori
<pointer> tenzu, make,....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 曾经有人跟我同时买笔记本，她买sony，我买thinkpad，新的时候她的本好看，三年后我的本还好好的，她的本已经满是毛病到处掉漆不像样子了。当然，那时候的thinkpad跟现在的完全不是一个概念
<imtxc> 啊 我的交换分区怎么看不到了呢？
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 不管怎么说，我见过澳大利亚90%公司和学校都用Dell，别的牌子一点机会都没有
<MeaCulpa1> 编译比包管理简单多了...
<dreamysirc> imadper: 假如是买给我的话，那就随便的，我很随便的~~~~~~~~~
<imtxc> 在系统监视器里面看不到 swap分区了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 又瞎忽悠
<pointer> qazonyang, 什么
<imadper> dreamysirc: 呵呵,好~
<tenzu> pointer:  缺的库不会装，装完不会卸，卸了怕没卸干净。。。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 要说好看，轻薄，Toshiba一直比Sony做的到位
<pointer> 瓦的华硕机子是悲剧。。
<jiero> 。。。
<qazonyang> 不是很好的吗
<dreamysirc> imtxc: df
<MeaCulpa1> 编译简单啊，只是那依赖...
<roylez_> pointer: ...
<imadper> tenzu: build-dep...然后make-uninstall
<pointer> tenzu, 以前用ubuntu的时候python3就是编译 的~
<jiero> Toshiba的电脑我除了一台P133外从没碰过。。。
<jiero> 不知道呃。
<vic> 为啥米你们的华硕机器都悲剧呢
<imtxc> dreamysirc: df?
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 看看mtab是否有
<wzlxx> 我感觉结实的，便宜的最好了～配置不要太高～
<pointer> qazonyang, 跟别人说话之前加上id……
<dreamysirc> imtxc: df看看有没有啊
<pointer> 这么多依赖……崩溃
<imtxc> gparted里面还能看到
<dreamysirc> wzlxx: 人品神舟
<qazonyang> 喔好
<tenzu> imadper:  arch能build-dep？
<tenzu> pointer:  大牛～～～
<pointer> tenzu, =-=不是
<wzlxx> dreamysirc: 结实？
<qazonyang> - -
<imadper> tenzu: 有类似的吧?
<jiero> 买 GT540M显卡 i7的笔记本。。。
<pointer> tenzu 喂
<jiero> 为了玩游戏
<tenzu> imadper:  我是真不会
<imtxc> df 里面很躲none  没有swao
<dreamysirc> wzlxx: 人品好，啥机都结实
<pointer> qazonyang, 嗯 被我介绍进来的某人…… 大家欢迎下哈=-=
<imtxc> 没有swap呢
<qazonyang> 啊
<metbsd> 现在的笔记本性能和台式机基本持平了
<qazonyang> 大家好
<jiero> qazonyang: 欢迎下
<qazonyang> 嗯
<pointer> ……依赖依赖……
<pointer> 怎么手动添加依赖啊=-=
<^k^> qazonyang, 好  ㍭ 
<metbsd> 除非是游戏发烧友，发烧那种，笔记本绝对满足不了
<qazonyang> 谢谢
<imtxc> 我应该怎么把交换分区挂载上呢
<dreamysirc> imtxc: none 要自己mount
<pointer> qazonyang, 之前最好加上id……
<jiero> qazonyang: 你刚刚和守护这个频道的机器人 ^k^打过招呼了
<dreamysirc> pointer: 在pkg上加
<pointer> dreamysirc, 那个似乎不是pkg啊
<pointer> dreamysirc, 果然要手动编译的
<imtxc> dev/sda8  这是我的交换分区 但是 df里面没有这个
<wzlxx> 以前的那种老的IBM的，就适合我…
<jiero> 都在编译什么？
<pointer> dreamysirc,  ...yaourt 把他下载下来了
<pointer> 万岁……
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你自己写个pkgbuild
<pointer> dreamysirc, 不会写哦
<dreamysirc> pointer: 自己查看~~~~~
<pointer> dreamysirc 恩 现在不用了……
<dreamysirc> pointer: 依赖的加depends
<metbsd> 折腾pacman何必呢，apt-get yum不挺好
<microcai> 初春 love  白井 love 你们的炮姐
<pointer> metbsd , =-=
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 不是pacman，是yaourt
<metbsd> 改了吗
<pointer> dreamysirc, yaourt 就pacman一外壳吧……
<metbsd> 之前我用的时候是pacman
<dreamysirc> metbsd: yaourt的多不是apt和yum能比的
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 没改
<dreamysirc> metbsd: yaourt是aur
<metbsd> 跟pacman有啥区别
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 多
<qazonyang> pointer:ibus超难用的!!!
<imtxc> 怎么挂载交换分区呢应该
<metbsd> 我看差不多
<pointer> qazonyang,  用fcitx吧， 真的， 挺好的……
<cfy> imtxc: swapon
<imtxc> qazonyang: 我觉得挺好啊
<cfy> 无聊啊啊........
<xiangfu> imtxc, df, 不显示swap
<metbsd> ibus 挺好的
<imtxc> cfy: ？
<edison0354> imtxc: 好象是swapon吧
<pointer> qazonyang, sudo apt-get install fcitx && im-switch fcitx
<imtxc> xiangfu: 嗯 是的
<pointer> 是这样用的吧
<cfy> imtxc: 你不是要?
<edison0354> imtxc: 写fstab里面是最好的……
<cfy> cfy: free
<robots> 大家好
<cfy> imtxc: free
<qazonyang> imtxc :不好用的!
<edison0354> cfy: 你又来了
<pointer> robots, 机器人~
<cfy> opera client真不习惯...
<imtxc> cfy: 这样就可以了么
<pointer> cfy, 用xchat吧……
<robots> 这死bot
<cfy> edison0354: 哎,不敢用erc了...吊线很痛苦....
<xiangfu> edison0354, swapon 针对file 吧。
<cfy> 掉线
<robots> 大家好
<pointer> qazonyang, 话说你不考虑把ubuntu分的大一点么……
<qazonyang> fcitx..
<xiangfu>  cfy, 用ERC ，没怎么掉过线
<qazonyang> 对啊,没空间了诶
<pointer> 其实编译是很tm烦的…… 刷频……
<edison0354> cfy: 用pidgin
<dreamysirc> cfy: erc会掉线的么？
<imtxc> xiangfu: 我不知道做了什么操作了
<pointer> qazonyang, u盘都比那大……
<xiangfu> edison0354, ok. also Device.
<cfy> xiangfu: 我是网络问题.不是erc问题
<xiangfu> imtxc, swapon :)
<xiangfu> imtxc swapon /dev/sda8
<edison0354> xiangfu: 是的，不知道block dev能用不，没试过，一直是fstab
<wzlxx> erc会自动连的～
<edison0354> xiangfu: 哦
<cfy> draketang: 都会掉线,只不过,一旦吊线,erc会导致emacs卡住,,,然后...
<cfy> 我就痛苦了...
<cfy> edison0354: hillo
<cfy> edison0354: 来温州把
<dreamysirc> cfy: 说到重点
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<pointer> 这个程序…… 我从昨天就试图安装了……
<imtxc> xiangfu: 设备或资源忙……
<edison0354> cfy: 暑假去南京实习
<xiangfu> cfy, /reconnect 是会卡信。
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<pointer> 这么多依赖…… 这么多依赖还分别依赖这别的依赖
<pointer> 依赖害死人有木有=-=
<xiangfu> imtxc, 把你的 /etc/fstab 贴出来。
<jiero> 有人用 Labyrinth Mind-Mapping
<jiero> 这个么
<cfy> xiamx: 不是,erc timeout啥的.然后导致整个emacs无响应...要等很久啊
<cfy> ImN: man fstab
<draketang> 突然被点名了。。。。 cfy
<xiangfu> cfy, 是。有这问题，
<cfy> ImN: 发错,sorry
<pointer> draketang, 在点一次
<cfy> imtxc: man fstab,说得很清楚
<draketang> edison0354:  南京哪家公司啊？
<jiero> GNOME 套件。真不明白为啥LibreOffice不带一个Mind-Mapping Tool（Draw稍微一改就好了）
<cfy> imtxc: 你有没有google过?
<pointer> 感动了…… 最后一个依赖~~~
<wzlxx> cfy: C-g呵呵～
<imtxc> cfy: 搜了 没搜到
<xiangfu> cfy, 所以我都直接把emacs kill 了，再联，不过这只出现在我主动把网络断了的情况下（就是换地方了，比如）
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果能有效果的话...
<edison0354> draketang: 研究所
<imtxc> cfy: 我搜交换分区丢失 全出来的  grub错误的呢
<cfy> imtxc: 你现在是什么问题?
<cfy> imtxc: 不明白...
<imtxc> xiangfu: 该 ……怎么贴 ^k^ 会说我刷屏
<pointer> forum.ubuntu.org.cn 是这个地址吧……
<imtxc> cfy: 就是不知道做了什么操作，系统监视器里面看不到swap分区了
<cfy> xiamx: 这样不太好吧...直接kill....
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 别怕，跟k对杠吧
<xiangfu> imtxc, http://pastebin.ca/new.php
<cfy> imtxc: 啥事系统监视器...
<pointer> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ 为神马不能访问了…… timed out
<cfy> imtxc: 你能打命令么?free看一下
<xiangfu> imtxc, http://dpaste.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<szsloss> edison0354: 研究啥的啊？？
<pointer> 最后一个依赖失败了＾……
<edison0354> pointer: 没问题的
<edison0354> szsloss: 你南京的？航空研究所
<tenzu> pointer:  又可以了
<imtxc> xiangfu: http://pastebin.ca/2071098
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 自己在/etc/fstab写
<xiamx> cfy, ?
<imtxc> xiangfu: 谢谢你呢
<edison0354> imtxc: 用gparted比较方便
<cfy> xiamx: 发错了 ,sorry
<szsloss> edison0354: 不是
<cfy> edison0354: 你不是考研么...
<imtxc> edison0354: 我在gparted里面可以看到swap的
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么实习了?
<xiangfu> ximion, 打free/top 看看有没有swap
<edison0354> cfy: 学校规定的实习啊
<pointer> 好慢……
<edison0354> imtxc: 右键启用……
<xiangfu> xmtxc ^
<cfy> edison0354: okay....
<xiangfu> xmtxc 打free/top 看看有没有swap
<tenzu> pointer:  试试.com.cn
<szsloss> edison0354: 不去会怎么样啊？？
<cfy> pastebin在我这里好慢....
<pointer> tenzu, 进去了哦亲
<imtxc> edison0354: 全是灰的
<xiangfu> cfy, 有facebook twitter.
<cfy> imtxc:   swapon -s
<edison0354> szsloss: 不知，相当于一门课的那种实习……
<edison0354> imtxc: 重格式化下试试……
<imtxc> edison0354: 呀？
<tenzu> pointer:  你是淘宝来的么？
<pointer> tenzu, 不是啊=-= 怎么问这个
<edison0354> cfy: 知道mkfs咋格swap不，告他下
<sikao_lfs> (22:04:02) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<imtxc> 呃 我没做什么操作啊 就没了
<sikao_lfs> 掉了8分钟
<cfy> imtxc: mkswap
<cfy> edison0354: oh
<jiero> 这个频道多少人从不说话呢
<szsloss> 不知道
<robots> me
<imtxc> cfy: /dev/sda8: 设备或资源忙
<tenzu> pointer:  那为啥亲啊亲的
<robots> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<jiero> tenzu: 亲近的人大多亲啊亲的
<cfy> imtxc: swapon -s看一下
<pointer> tenzu, 不知道啊=-=
<tenzu> jiero:  会有一种死玻璃的感觉
<jiero> tenzu: 你让我想起了 lemonhall
<cfy> imtxc: lsof |grep sda8 看一下
<robots> 这个什么时候搞上的
<edison0354> tenzu: 淘宝体……
<robots> ？
<robots> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<cfy> imtxc: 需要root
<pointer> =-=
<jiero> tenzu: 牙齿吱嘎作响？
<jiero> 好比喻。。。
<pointer> 噗……
<tenzu> 艹榴没新品。。。
<imtxc> cfy:是root  lsof |grep sda8   WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/test/.gvfs
<imtxc>       Output information may be incomplete.
<pointer> gappproxy又挂了
<pointer> 求ip……
<cfy> ImN: ?这是啥意思.....
<cfy> ImN: 发错.sorry
<cfy> imtxc: swapon -s啥结果?
<cfy> imtxc: lsof /dev/sda8
<imtxc> cfy: swapon -s
<imtxc>   Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<imtxc> /dev/sda8                               partition	2991096	0	-1
<cfy> imtxc: 说明swap开着的
 * jiero 的聊天信息：有没有人腹肌是睡觉得来的？
<imtxc> 可是系统监视器里面没有  显示也没有使用 一直是0
<edison0354> imtxc: 你free下呗
<cfy> imtxc: top里那个 Swap:   102392k total,        0k used,   102392k free,  1758456k cached那行看一下
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 没腹肌的弱弱的飘过
<cfy> imtxc: 以前怎么样的?
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在 mutt 使用 Alt-D 删除 子 thread 时，总会把上面的回复也标记为删除邮件，这是何故？谢谢
<cfy> imtxc: 用不到就不用呗
<imtxc> cfy: Swap:      2991096          0    2991096
 * jiero  告诉edison0354锻炼的方法，睡觉（屁股要够大）睡平板。仰天睡。然后就出腹肌了。
<cfy> ImN: 嗯,肯定开着吧,不过没有使用
<imtxc> cfy:  以前正常的 能见看 因为我安装的时候 是自动分区的 有3G的交换分区
<cfy> imtxc: 那你最近干了什么?
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<imtxc> cfy: 今天早上，因为移动硬盘出问题了 就用了gpated了
<imtxc> cfy: 也手动挂载了一下移动硬盘的分区
<cfy> imtxc:  什么问题?
<jiero> edison0354: 我是发现自己浑身上下就屁股和腹部有肌肉（上身肢体肌肉程度不如女生。。。）
<jiero> 失败啊。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 移动硬盘因为意外断电   挂载不了了
<edison0354> jiero: 万一是打哈欠打出来的呢？或者是笑出来的……
<jiero> edison0354: 你能做到也好。
<cfy> imtxc: 哦?难道swap坏了?
<jiero> edison0354: 这次我可不是开玩笑的
 * edison0354 今天体质测试，丫的竟然已经64kg了……
<cfy> imtxc: swapoff /dev/sda8
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<cfy> imtxc:  mkswap /dev/sda8
<imtxc> cfy: 我还这样了  mkdir /tmp/foo   sudo mount /dev/foo /tmp/foo
<jiero> edison0354: 我179cm, 62KG...
<cfy> imtxc: 重新格式化sda8
<edison0354> jiero: 你太瘦了……
<imtxc> cfy: root@xinxiu:~# mkswap /dev/sda8    /dev/sda8: 设备或资源忙
<jiero> edison0354: 告诉我怎么长胖？
<cfy> imtxc: swapoff没有?
<edison0354> jiero: 吃夜宵
<szsloss> 是那种弱不经风吗？？
<jiero> edison0354: 抱歉。我一直吃
<edison0354> imtxc: 你swapoff了吗
<edison0354> jiero: 那吃早饭
<szsloss> 吃啥？？
<jiero> edison0354: 吃
<tenzu> 饿了。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 一定要睡前吃！
<jiero> edison0354: 吃
<edison0354> jiero: 而且要吃饱！
<jiero> edison0354: 哦，我没有吃饱的时候。我只知道吃撑了。
<imtxc> 嗯  off了 然后 mkswap /dev/sda8了
<edison0354> jiero: 你估计是饭量太小了……
<imtxc> cfy: Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 2991100 KiB
<imtxc> no label, UUID=5346d11e-21d2-4d5b-91f7-7326f3ac4a2b
<Evanescence> 有人帮我测试下这个博客是否开启运行了。 http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/
<imtxc> cfy: df 还是看不见
<jiero> edison0354 。。。 我估计是我的身体不会制造。。。
<cfy> imtxc: swapon了没有?
<cfy> imtxc: df是不能看swap的!!!
<tenzu> jiero:  到年龄自然就胖了
<jiero> tenzu: 讨厌。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 用swapon -s来看
<imtxc> cfy: 嗯 On了 还是没有
<tenzu> jiero:  你看我，都飙到85kg了，现在吃的少，又瘦了
<imtxc> cfy:
<imtxc> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<imtxc> /dev/sda8                               partition	2991096	0	-1
<cfy> imtxc: 我本来也没有使用
<jiero> tenzu: 我怎么吃，也从没超过 67KG
<cfy> imtxc: 刚才我强行用了很多内存,就开始使用了
<imtxc> cfy: 呃
<pointer> ………………这么轻……
<cfy> imtxc: 你内存多大?
<imtxc> cfy: 我可以确定的是 跟以前不一样了 我内存3G
<tenzu> jiero:  09年之前我天天往死里吃，体重也没超过71kg
<cfy> imtxc: 哦.原来你是一开始就有使用的么?
<imtxc> cfy: 嗯 以前是一开始就有的 这个可以确定的。
<jiero> tenzu: ...那么你还是到了 85 KG了。。。不是吃的
<pointer> 我一直都没怎么吃……
 * jiero 猜测：难道是肢体移植
<cfy> imtxc: 3G内存可以不用swap,除非
<tenzu> jiero:  去年对pizza和烤鸡翅很着迷，吃多了就85了
<Evanescence> 有人帮我测试下这个博客是否开启运行了。 http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/
<jiero> ...
<imtxc> 也不知道ubuntu 可不可以像xp一样ghost 想换硬盘了……
<jiero> tenzu: 我吃pizza都不涨胖。。。每日吃炸肉都不涨
<imtxc> jiero: 你生活好啊
<imtxc> cfy: 我注销试试
<tenzu> jiero:  就是因为没到年龄啊，到30上下你再看，保证呼的一下就起来了
<szsloss> jiero: how old are you??
<jiero> tenzu: 我想要现在变重些。。。
<jiero> szsloss: 24
<szsloss> 哦，88的
<tenzu> jiero:  适度锻炼肌肉，吃蛋白粉
<jiero> szsloss: 87的
<szsloss> 哦 那应该是 25了吧
<jiero> tenzu: 不会锻炼肌肉，怕辛苦。
<jiero> szsloss: 今天变2012年了
<szsloss> 虚 25，24周岁
<jiero> szsloss: 哦
<jiero> szsloss: 我没有那个习惯
<tenzu> jiero:  gym里做些简单运动就可以了，强度也不需要太大
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> szsloss: 从没考虑过虚岁。。。
<szsloss> 活的比较明白啊
<jiero> szsloss: 是根本没见过那种算法——虽然听说过
<tenzu> jiero:  想锻炼要趁早，过了30再练只会越来越瘦，我以前的室友就是例子
<edison0354> jiero: 确实听说好像肌肉是吃蛋白粉吃出来的
<szsloss> 我现在 都不知道用哪种了
<tenzu> edison0354:  因为普通的食物不能快速增长肌肉
<jiero> edison0354: 可能吧。。。我天生厌恶某些氨基酸（比如蛋黄和菌类）
 * edison0354 啊，强烈减肥！！！！
<tenzu> edison0354:  除非是长期吃长期大强度锻炼
<edison0354> tenzu: 囧
 * pointer 我瘦的不用减……
<tenzu> jiero:  菌类好吃啊，傻帽
<edison0354> pointer: 把我的肉分你点吧
 * jiero 懒得锻炼。
<edison0354> jiero: 菌类好吃+1
<szsloss> 可以换点 粮食的
<pointer> edison0354, 好~
 * jiero 闻到菌类味道感到恶心，还有八爪鱼
<tenzu> 这adium开irc实在是太屎了
<edison0354> jiero: 章鱼乌贼我会恶心的也
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<szsloss> 、me too
<Evanescence> pointer: 你能不能访问这个网址？ http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/
<jiero> adium ？
<tenzu> 烤鱿鱼不是蛮好吃么
<pointer> Evanescence, 是神马~
<jiero> os x也可以用 xchat吧。
<szsloss> 不好吃
<pointer> 我也喜欢鱿鱼~~~
<tenzu> jiero:  mac里的，英国人介绍的
<edison0354> jiero: 我不知道为啥，巨喜欢吃茄子、虾、还有一切甜食
<pointer> Evanescence 不翻墙不可以哦
<Evanescence> pointer: 我在安装wordpress，不知道是否可以让外界访问，测试中
<tenzu> edison0354:  我以前吃糖太多
<jiero> edison0354: 我绝对比你挑食。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 不是我介绍你用adium的吗……
<Evanescence> pointer: 你现在无法访问吗？
<imtxc> cfy, 确实是没了 重新开机 也不见
<cfy> imtxc: 哦?
<pointer> Evanescence 不能哦`
<edison0354> jiero: 我曾经很挑食，现在好了，不是辣的，不油腻的就可以
<Evanescence> pointer: 哦
<jiero> edison0354: 我喜欢甜食（不过太甜的要加牛奶和吃稍微不甜的）
<edison0354> jiero: 问题是食堂基本都是这两类……
<cfy> imtxc: swapon -s呢?
<tenzu> edison0354:  英国人先介绍的，不过当时没用，后来你又介绍了
<imtxc> cfy, 恩 swap 确实不见了
<Evanescence> 难道DynDNS被墙了？
<tenzu> edison0354:  按照先后顺序。。。
<jiero> edison0354: 我喜欢酸甜咸一起上～
<edison0354> jiero: 好的都不会腻的，烂的甜食才会腻
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 我是山西人，so～
<cfy> imtxc: 我怀疑是priority为-1的问题么
<imtxc> cfy, 空的 swapon -s
<cfy> imtxc: 哦,肯定的...
<tenzu> edison0354:  给你买瓶醋
<imtxc> cfy, 不了解阿
<jiero> edison0354: 甜食腻 不一定是好坏，还有习惯——希腊的甜食我不能直接吃很多
<cfy> imtxc: 你fstab里用的是uuid,你重新mkswap以后uuid就改变了
<cfy> imtxc: 自然开机不会挂载
<banban> 服务器断电的话 last没有记录吗
<jiero> tenzu: 我也可以喝白醋～
<jiero> ^_^
<szsloss> jiero: 你在国外？？
<edison0354> jiero: 没你吃的高级
<jiero> tenzu: 饺子我是放白醋。
<cfy> imtxc: blkid /dev/sda8,然后替换掉相应的fstab里的内容
<szsloss> 是啊
<imtxc> cfy, 呃  没……看明白
<edison0354> tenzu: 我身边就有一壶醋的
<tenzu> jiero:  白醋我接受不了，味道太奇怪
<jiero> szsloss: 恩。
 * edison0354 山西老陈醋
<tenzu> edison0354:  当饮料？
<cfy> imtxc: 那告诉你,3G内存一般不需要swap
<szsloss> jiero: 难怪吃的比较特别啊
<imtxc> cfy, 而且 也没搜到类似的问题呢
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<jiero> tenzu: 白醋有独特的香味～香醋是另一种
<edison0354> cfy: 那是因为你没用过chromium
<cfy> imtxc: 删除fstab相应的行
<jiero> szsloss: 。。。
<imtxc> cfy, 这样的阿 呵呵 谢谢你呢
<cfy> edison0354: 哦....
<cfy> imtxc: 换成opera!!!
<tenzu> jiero:  可能是我买过的白醋都不好
<cfy> imtxc: 我2G的时候都没有swap过.
<jiero> szsloss: 我吃的怪是因为在家庭因素（4个祖父级的来自国内不同省份）
<jiero> tenzu: 没有
<cfy> edison0354: 来opera吧
<jiero> tenzu: 白醋基本没区别。。。
<imtxc> cfy, 这样的阿 我安装的时候 事自动分区的 所以 它就分了跟内存一样大的swap
<tenzu> jiero:  那就是我接受不了了
<cfy> imtxc: :)其实我觉得没啥用.我gentoo的时候也没有swap.
<szsloss> jiero: 没有 搭配好啊
<cfy> imtxc: 你有没有大的应用呢?一般来说3G肯定是够用了
<edison0354> cfy: 来chromium吧
<imtxc> cfy, 你现在 用的什么系统呢？
<cfy> edison0354: 你送我两个4G,我马上来...
<cfy> imtxc: debian squeeze
<jiero> szsloss: 我挑食，一堆香菇木耳在我看来比粪土更可怕——因为会加到菜里去。。。
<imtxc> cfy, 我有时在虚拟机xp下ps
<dreamysirc> cfy: 没有swap，很傲骄嘛，会不好意思么？？？？
<szsloss> jiero: 我也不喜欢吃香菇 ，味道不好闻
<cfy> imtxc: 这样啊,那不清楚了.实在不行你再了解下相关知识好了.
<jiero> 喜欢吃橄榄、百合～
<cfy> imtxc: 你哪里的?上海的么?
<imtxc> cfy, 恩 好的 谢谢你呢
<cfy> draketang: ?
<imtxc> cfy, 甘肃 ，兰州
<cfy> draketang: 发错,sorry
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 什么?
<edison0354> cfy: 我要求不高，两个2G就行了
<dreamysirc> szsloss: 香菇还可以接受，蘑菇是不能接受的~~~~~~~
<cfy> imtxc: 哦
<edison0354> jiero: 香菇木耳多好吃……
<cfy> edison0354: ....我目前4G,哈哈
<jiero> 我唯一吃的菌类是 银耳
<jiero> 因为没味道！
<szsloss> 木耳好吃
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你会傲骄么？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<dreamysirc> szsloss: 你的耳朵才好吃~~~~~
<jiero> 呃，还有金针菇
<cfy> dreamysirc: 因为没有开swap而骄傲?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 怎么会有这种想法?
<szsloss> dreamysirc: 你还有这嗜好的啊
<dreamysirc> cfy: 不是骄傲~~~~~
<cfy> dreamysirc: 只是觉得没有必要,
<dreamysirc> cfy: 是傲骄
<cfy> dreamysirc: 这是啥?
<imtxc> 刚开始学习Linux 别人推荐的 ubuntu
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你太令我伤心了
<jiero> 网速极限了。
<cfy> imtxc: debian很方便呢
<szsloss> 大便啊
<cfy> imtxc: 安装起来也方便的,使用也方便
<imtxc> cfy, 它使用了跟Ubuntu 一样么
<cfy> imtxc: 差不多吧,我说包管理器
<dreamysirc> jiero: 假如是sync的话，我常慢速，要是bt和e2dk就常悲剧
<edison0354> cfy: 你就传教吧……
<tenzu> jiero:  鸡腿菇炖汤很好吃，番茄鸡蛋就行
<cfy> edison0354: 那没有...
<imtxc> cfy, 这样啊  我装软件就喜欢 apt-get
<cfy> edison0354: 其实我想传common lisp
<dreamysirc> cfy: 方便方便就成了大便~~~~~~~
<jiero> imtxc: 因为当时我对自己英文水平摸不准就用了Ubuntu呃。我发的第一个帖子～http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=67090
<MeaCulpa1> 就是比Ubuntu旧一点，预设土一点
<cfy> imtxc: 我一直是aptitude
<edison0354> imtxc: 用aptitude吧，孩子
<edison0354> cfy: ……你没机会的……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [问题]７．０４无法正常登陆图形页面
<jiero> tenzu: 我挑食～不喜欢吃鸡的说
<edison0354> cfy: 哦我要是哪天想学编程了，先解决python
<tenzu> jiero:  蘑菇啊。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哪里有预设了?
<edison0354> jiero: 鸡肉多好吃
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<imtxc> edison0354, why?
<cfy> edison0354: 别这样....cl好啊.
<edison0354> jiero: 还有牛肉
<jiero> 蘑菇。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp好学么？
<edison0354> imtxc: 比apt-get好使
<edison0354> jiero: 还有烤羊腿
<tenzu> edison0354:  我已经用python写了点小东西出来
<dreamysirc> cfy: 主要应用在哪里？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我觉得比c和perl简单
<edison0354> tenzu: 不会
 * jiero 喜欢吃猪牛羊驴
<imtxc> edison0354, 谢谢阿
<edison0354> jiero: 严重不喜欢吃猪肉……
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我了个去，还有比c简单的？
<tenzu> edison0354:  比C简单多了
<edison0354> tenzu: 没学过，所以不会
<tenzu> edison0354:  我这样的人都能会，你还不会？
<cfy> dreamysirc:  都可以.
<edison0354> dreamysirc: C简单吗？一个指针就恶心死了
<cfy> dreamysirc: C,你说简单?
<cfy> 各种复杂....
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你属猪还是性朱？
<jiero> edison0354: 我讨厌一切肥肉，豆腐，冻——那类软软有弹性的东西。。。
 * microcai 比C简单的语言只存在上帝的脑子里，不在这个世界上存在过
<edison0354> dreamysirc: neither
<dreamysirc> cfy: 入门简单，然后很难
<cfy> dreamysirc: C各种复杂好不好
<edison0354> jiero: 豆腐多好吃
<cfy> dreamysirc: lisp一直简单
<szsloss> 应该是朱性
<MeaCulpa1> C不复杂，烦
<imtxc> edison0354, 你是说 什么豆腐？
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我了个去，我是说学的时候，c入门很简单啊~~~~~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯,对
<tenzu> 豆腐吃多了容易肾结石
<edison0354> imtxc: 额，就简单的说豆腐
<cfy> dreamysirc: lisp不但简单,而且容易使用
<jiero> edison0354: 我吃大量的豆子，可能比馒头多得多，但是豆制品不碰（豆浆，豆腐之类的。。。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 你有实践过么？？？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 你被骗了
<imtxc> ed、
<imtxc> edison0354, 恩 我懂……
<edison0354> jiero: 豆浆多好喝，还有腐竹一类的，还有豆皮
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  实践什么？
<MeaCulpa1> 男人少吃豆制品
<imtxc> cfy, 你从07年就用ubuntu 了啊
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。我。。。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 而且lisp可以解释运行
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我被骗什么了？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 你是说异黄酮吗？
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<cfy> imtxc: 谁说的?我08才开始接触
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 豆腐结石
<jiero> edison0354: 我吃了太多男人不该吃的东西，太像女人了。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 被骗C简单
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 同时也可以刺激促性腺激素释放激素的
 * MeaCulpa1 不爽任一眼言看不懂却有很多高人说很简单的所谓编程语言，lisp, hashkel
<imtxc> cfy, 你那个帖子 07年发的呢
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  以前室友肾结石，医生叮嘱少吃豆腐，我推断的
<cfy> dreamysirc: 标准有500页之厚...
<cfy> imtxc: 哪个?
<edison0354> tenzu: 额
<dreamysirc> cfy: 入门简单，但就是以后不知道如何update了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 真的好不好.
<edison0354> tenzu: 悲剧，尿尿很疼吧……
<jiero> 不能吃太多枣子，不能吃太多豆子，不能吃太多*%*￥&
<cfy> dreamysirc: 看源代码.各种技巧
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 我智商只能理解到C这个级别
<tenzu> edison0354:  不知道，反正我没长石头
<edison0354> jiero: 刚才刚吃了一堆枣和核桃
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 我真的觉得lisp学起来简单,用起来简单
<imtxc> cfy,  呃  不好意思 是jiero同学的……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=67090
<dreamysirc> jiero: 男人不该吃什么？女的吃什么？你吃雌性激素？
<tenzu> 核桃不错，清枣好吃
<jiero> edison0354: 恩，照片看看你像不像女生
<edison0354> jiero: 没照片
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: functional我完全看不懂，最可气的是那些用这些家伙的会说这个很简单，说很接近人类思维，那我算啥？我不用总可以了吧，切
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp能多久学会？
<cfy> imtxc: 我说嘛
<jiero> dreamysirc: 那些都带一些类似雌性激素的东西
<cfy> dreamysirc: http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Practical Common Lisp
<cfy> dreamysirc: 傻问题,
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 你吃豆腐不会结石，是吃女生的吧？
<imtxc> cfy, 哇 我才开始接触
<cfy> dreamysirc: 把这个看了,就算学会了,
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你用多久？
<edison0354> dreamysirc: ……
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  你倒是提醒了我，以后多吃女生豆腐不用担心结石
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 谁说接近人类思维了?
<dreamysirc> jiero: 妖姐你好，妖姐再见
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: haskell那种也算简单?!
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: MaskRay前几天还说xxx他理解了...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: lisp就不一样了,
<szsloss> 这些都是偏门语言
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你飞吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 整个内核就是简单的.
<dreamysirc> cfy: english的不敏感啊
<cfy> dreamysirc: 5月18号开始正式学习
<jiero> dreamysirc:
<cfy> dreamysirc: 等下,中文版马上就出版了
<jiero> 。。。
<szsloss> 为什么是5 18啊？？
<edison0354> tenzu: 豆腐菠菜同吃易患肾结石，应该是这个
 * jiero 发现错误了
<cfy> szsloss: 刚好是5.18
<edison0354> jiero: 菠菜也好吃！
<dreamysirc> cfy: 为什么一定要5 18呢？
<tenzu> edison0354:  这个我知道的，会发生神马神马反应
 * edison0354 我不是一般的喜欢吃野菜……各种叶子我都喜欢吃……
<szsloss> 今天是都28了
<edison0354> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> edison0354:  你是食草动物
<jiero> edison0354: 恩。
<cfy> szsloss:  dreamysirc 我说我是5月18号开始学习的,一个多月了.
<MaskRay> cfy: erc 什么问题？
<jiero> edison0354: 吃藕
<edison0354> tenzu: 是的
<dreamysirc> cfy: 难道5 18你命犯lisp！！！！
<jiero> edison0354: 吃大量的稀饭，饼
<edison0354> jiero: 还可以吧，我很喜欢吃叶子……
<edison0354> jiero: 嗯嗯！！！
<cfy> MaskRay: 老问题,掉线重连的时候导致emacs没有响应....
<edison0354> jiero: 饼子多好吃啊
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你是虫子吧
<cfy> dreamysirc: ....
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。。。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 所以我抛弃ercle
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我是健康人我自豪
<cfy> dreamysirc: 你应该抛弃的是你的该死的网络
<jiero> dreamysirc: 恭喜
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我不是一般的怕蠕虫，现在我只要看到“蠕虫”这两个字都会怕……
 * jiero 怀念新鲜花生、毛豆、芋头
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不过on lisp有中文版本,不过你肯定现在看不懂....这本书是进阶用的
<MaskRay> cfy: C-g 掉
<dreamysirc> cfy: 应为上次我在弄无线，所以老是出问题，所以抛弃erc了，而且无线的代码有老的函数，需要自己改~~~~~~~
<edison0354> jiero: 芋头、山药也好吃！
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * edison0354 总之吧，我就是个素食动物……
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么也这么说....要是有用的话,我哪里会....
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你自己变成蠕虫就不怕了~~~~~
<imtxc> jiero,  debian的镜像 为什么这么多呢  8个dvd……
 * jiero 你不胖对吧。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 哇塞....
<jiero> imtxc: 因为如果你想麻烦自己就下载吧
<cfy> dreamysirc: 看来是个程序员啊.那学习lisp啊.抛弃C
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我直接就被自己吓死了
<cfy> imtxc: 不要下这么多..
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 早死早超生不是更好么？？？
 * jiero 我也是素食的多。但是有肉吃也好，没肉吃也罢。
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 程序员靠编程吃饭的，中国lisp能吃饭的职位，不多吧
<cfy> imtxc: 下个网络安装的啥的,直接装就好了
<imtxc> cfy, 那》该下哪个呢
<tenzu> 我没肉会死
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 万一下辈子再投胎到兲朝呢？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 学好点可以把, 冰河 可以
<imtxc> 咦  网络安装 以后修复下系统啥的麻烦呀 而且 这点网……
 * MeaCulpa1 无肉不欢
 * jiero 没食物充饥会饿死饿死（饿的时候直接吧土豆丢进微波炉5分钟）
<edison0354> jiero: 土豆也好吃！！！！
<szsloss> 兲 这个是天的繁体吗？？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 那应该庆幸不是在邻国或伊拉克啊啥的
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 你还微波炉? 我直接来
 * edison0354 我发现我是一个很好养活的存在……
<cfy> imtxc: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/6.0.1-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/
<cfy> imtxc: debian是稳定的好不好
<szsloss> 兲 不是 王八吗？？
<cfy> imtxc: 哪里会突然死掉...
<tenzu> 煎蛋比较快吧
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> tenzu: 炒鸡蛋也好吃！！
<imtxc> cfy, 我事怕我瞎折腾
<dreamysirc> cfy: 不好，其实distro都稳定，不稳定很多是人为的
<MeaCulpa1> 牛奶，蛋奶星星
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> 喝一口牛奶
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 乳蛋好
<edison0354> jiero: cfy：刚才啥情况……
<cfy> imtxc: 可以 http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/6.0.1-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/debian-live-6.0.1-amd64-standard.iso
<tenzu> edison0354:  炒鸡蛋稍微麻烦点，没葱不行啊。煎蛋有盐就行了
<MeaCulpa1> 嚼一口蛋奶星星
<cfy> imtxc: 我试过xfce那个版本
<edison0354> tenzu: 没葱也可以的，直接鸡蛋饼，我不知煎蛋
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  乳蛋是啥？
<cfy> imtxc: 我自己是chroot安装的,
<MeaCulpa1> 鸡蛋煮熟，一口一个
<dreamysirc> cfy: 英文的lisp你看很爽么？
<jiero> 没葱可以，用洋葱呃
<MeaCulpa1> 何必煎炒
<imtxc> cfy,  谢谢你呢 呵呵
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  不会觉得噎么？
<jiero> 洋葱煮鱼汤
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 秘方不可外泄，呵呵
<MeaCulpa1> tenzu: 饿了，管他呢
<edison0354> jiero: cfy: 咱们刚刚flood了吗？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 那没有,要是人为的,我还发行版干啥...
<imtxc> 我就用过gnome
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 这是秘密，我现在很有优越感
<cfy> edison0354: 没错...你赶上我了....想我经常+q...
<cfy> edison0354: 以前 XD
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  那么个吃法吃完了得喝两杯热水冲下去
<jiero> edison0354: 不要管它，出去了我们还能把自己关回来
<cfy> imtxc: :)
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不爽怎么办?
<edison0354> jiero: 严重讨厌洋葱……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 看呗,再说翻译过来的中文版也不一定很好
 * jiero 不能吃任何方式烹调的胡萝卜——只能生吃
 * MeaCulpa1 最爱洋葱
<dreamysirc> cfy: 可是你都看得懂么？不会有歧义么？
 * jiero 洋葱作汤，炒菜，滚土豆
<edison0354> jiero: 抄胡萝卜丝好吃，生吃也好吃，煮的也好吃
 * MeaCulpa1 发急了直接拿洋葱穿上筷子，放在煤气上烤
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我看一些文档老是会出现歧义
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: ……
 * jiero 用地瓜替代胡萝卜
<cfy> dreamysirc: 比如?
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 猪好养，狗不好养。
<MeaCulpa1> 烤洋葱世间美味啊
<edison0354> jiero: 稀饭里放红薯还可以，烤红薯也可以
<MeaCulpa1> microcai: ...
<dreamysirc> cfy: 要是学术词汇不认识，就明显悲剧了，差了都有好几个意思，怎么办
<tenzu> 烤棉花糖不错
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我还是说 比如?
 * jiero 凡是用胡萝卜炒的菜，都可以用红薯替代
<imtxc> cfy, 这些版本 哪些对CPU 内存 显卡什么的要求低点呢 我的电脑声音太大了……
<jiero> edison0354: 不是的，
<jiero> edison0354: 纯替代胡萝卜功用
<cfy> imtxc: xfce肯定是比较好的
<cfy> imtxc: gnome应该也不错.
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我也不知道该如何说，你看到的都是你懂的词汇的么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 临时想了一个题目, 不知道能不能做
<edison0354> jiero: 有炒红薯丝吗？
 * MeaCulpa1 中国人养狗的习惯是，楼上住人，楼下养狗，大小便直接喂狗。猪虽然吃的杂，但总算还是吃人吃了不要吃得东西，比狗强多了
<imtxc> cfy, 好吧 我常尝鲜 xface下
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。有炒胡萝卜丝吗
<cfy> dreamysirc: 也没有把,不过这和中文一样.看多了自然会懂吧,第一次不懂也没啥关系吧
<edison0354> jiero: 必然
<myke2> imtxc: 你白天那个ntfs搞好了没
 * MeaCulpa1 所以拿狗骂人，很严重
<edison0354> jiero: 我一个人能吃一锅的……
 * jiero 可以作出红薯丝
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<dreamysirc> cfy: 还要看很多次！！！
<imtxc> myke2, 没有…… 格式化了
<myke2> imtxc: 不能chkdsk?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 没这么说,一般不会看第二遍
 * jiero 的记忆里胡萝卜丝是不用烹调的，直接我也可以吃
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 小二，给上道红烧牛肉
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我还是喜欢看 '标准'文档啥的
<imtxc> myke2, chkdsk大概得20个小时……
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 一般般
<edison0354> jiero: 直接吃胡萝卜当然也好吃啊
<myke2> imtxc: 说明你数据不重要
<jiero> dreamysirc: 客官  想要尝试红烧猪肘？
<edison0354> jiero: 西红柿，黄瓜，胡/白萝卜都生吃好吃啊
<imtxc> myke2, 不是我的数据 事朋友的硬盘 我给弄坏了  最好 没办法 还是招了……
<jiero> edison0354: 潍坊青萝卜～
<edison0354> jiero: 山西人飘过
<jiero> ^_^ 山东长大人飘过
<cfy> roylez: 主席,我这里pdns,虽然改了min-ttl,不过貌似没啥效果,依然会过期
<myke2> imtxc: 随便格式化别人harddisk?
<dreamysirc> jiero: 小二，滚出武林客栈，这店，老子收下了
<jiero> 俺是地球人
 * xiamx ...
<imtxc> myke2, 他里面装满呢  我没办法交待  最后没办法 才问的他  他说不重要 其他地方还有 就给自己格式化了
<jiero> edison0354: 小红萝卜，苦菜
<edison0354> jiero: 恩，苦菜和蒜凉拌好吃！
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我怕苦与辣~~~~~~
<edison0354> jiero: 如果是刚刚拔出来的苦菜就更好了
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 我也不吃辣的
<imtxc> myke2, 他来的时候 我还在chkdsk 他说太慢了 就给格了
<jiero> jiero: 我宁可吃中药，也不要吃菌类
 * jiero 想念荠菜，卷心菜
<cfy> myke2: chkdsk是啥?
<myke2> cfy: win32
<cfy> myke2: 哦.....
<cfy> myke2: 你也win32啊
<dreamysirc> cfy: kvm可以虚拟arm或是ppc么？
<myke2> cfy: 拯救ntfs不用win32用什么?
<imtxc> cfy, 是dos下检测修复硬盘的好像 我今天弄坏了个移动硬盘 然后不知道怎么折腾的 连自己的swap都找不倒了
<edison0354> cfy: 就是win的fsck
<cfy> edison0354: 哦......
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不清楚.只会virtualbox
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你英语几级？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 高中英语就够了）
<cfy> myke2:  直接格了算了,既然放到win上就要做好时刻掉数据的准备 XD
<cfy> dreamysirc: 通过了大学英语4级了
<myke2> cfy: 不是我
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你是英语是打怪升级的么
<cfy> imtxc: 你悲剧....
<tenzu> CET4不是算分数的么
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不明白......
<imtxc> cfy, 恩 拷贝的时候 断电了的
<cfy> tenzu: 是算分的呀
<dreamysirc> 有谁知道kvm能虚拟其他类型的cpu么？
<cfy> imtxc: 哦....
<dreamysirc> cfy: vbox肯定不行的
<cfy> dreamysirc: 应该可以的.
 * MeaCulpa1 CET6词汇全C通过
<dreamysirc> cfy: vbox能虚拟ppc或是arm么？？？
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 你这事迹,大家都知道了....
<tenzu> cfy:  那还有过和不过的区别？
<cfy> tenzu: 一般认为426以上为过,
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  全C通过是啥？
<tenzu> cfy:  哦了，我考的时候还是100分制
<cfy> tenzu: 就是他全部选C,然后cet6过了...
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 悲剧的人儿啊
<cfy> tenzu: 你就不用说了....
<tenzu> cfy:  这是大牛
<cfy> tenzu: 现在考肯定也过啊...
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 啥是大牛，是牛魔王好不
<tenzu> 我CET6考了7次。。。
 * MeaCulpa1 今天又考了次英语，30min就做完了，无聊，无聊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> ……
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa1: 今天全d通过么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 你应该免修的....
<metbsd> your english must be good
<Destine> tenzu, 我CET6没考过。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 人家现在nb的...
<jiero> Destine: 你修什么语言/
<tenzu> Destine:  很正常吧
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不要和 MeaCulpa 说英语....
<Destine> MeaCulpa, 为啥你英语应该很好呢？
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 不让啊
<Destine> jiero, 英语。
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, hello
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: 不是，我铁了心的猜，从不浪费时间
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你直接和他pk一下..........
<jiero> Destine: CET6很难吧？
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: hullo
<Destine> jiero, 我没考过呢。
<cfy> jiero: 专8才难吧
<edison0354> tenzu: 不要跟 Destine比，她北外英语保送考试全国第二的
<Destine> edison0354, 我才不是。
<jiero> Destine: 我感觉你说的没考过以为是没 考 合格。。。
<MeaCulpa1> -_-!
<cfy> Destine: 你是没考出,还是没有考?
<myke2> cfy: 很多人考TOEFL?
 * edison0354 Destine傲娇了
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, your english is very good why do you study english?
<dreamysirc> cfy: 确实，叫个老外来考，不一定能考过~~~~~~~
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚
<Destine> jiero, 我说了啊，我没/考过。
<tenzu> edison0354:  我晓得。虽然我菜，硕士鸟语还是免修滴～～
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 这是真的
<imtxc> Destine, 咦  偶像阿
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<myke2> cfy: 还有GRE什么的
<Destine> 学西语的飘过。
<imtxc> 目前纠结cet4的人 压力很大
<cfy> Destine: 我觉得再怎么断都是歧义的...是没考 还是没过?
<tenzu> cfy:  她故意的
<cfy> tenzu: 唉....
<Guest26558> ....
<Destine> cfy, 没考啊。
<dreamysirc> 有用kvm的么？
 * jiero 大家相信 Destine 绝对能过。。。
<cfy> metbsd:  MeaCulpa故意的
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: Vola!
<cfy> Destine: 还没考?!!!哦...你比我小....
<Guest26558>  怎么改昵称?
<metbsd> 故意甚么
<cfy> Guest26558: /nick foo
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: ... 我被迫的
<cfy> metbsd: 故意去学习英语的,然后,考试...
 * tenzu 突然觉得自己好老
<dragonkid> 哇  号热闹
<dragonkid> 好
<jiero> tenzu: 我也老了。
<metbsd> who force you?
<myke2> cfy: 昵称为何很多都Guest.*什么的
<tenzu> jiero:  你还嫩着呢
<Destine> MeaCulpa, 不认识。
<MeaCulpa1> metbsd: 老师
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> myke2: 默认就是这样吧貌似.
<Destine> cfy, 我本来就没考啊。
<myke2> cfy: 什么的默认? erc?
<dreamysirc> 怪叔叔们好~~~~~~
<metbsd> fire your 老师
<cfy> myke2: 肯定是服务器那端吧
<cfy> myke2: 或者是标准么?
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你多大啊？
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 你猜~~~~~~~
<edison0354> dreamysirc: ……
<zmcbb30_> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30_> roylez: 金老板
<tenzu> zmcbb30:  包包宝宝抱抱
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: Si eres chica?
<cfy> Destine: 你第二语言是啥?
<Destine> MeaCulpa, si.
<tenzu> 这是西班牙语？
<Destine> MeaCulpa, y tu?
<zmcbb30_> O0
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa1: 哥，你还是讲地球语吧
<dreamysirc> Destine: 哥，你也一样~~~~~~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: Destine 不是哥
<cfy> dreamysirc: 第二个应该用姐
<cfy> dreamysirc: 哈哈 happyaron 火了....
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  代表悦姐惩罚你
 * jiero dreamysirc只是不知道，原谅他吧
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: Soy un tipo
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 罪过罪过
<Destine> 我是哥！
<dreamysirc> Destine: 大婶好
<cfy> .....
<MeaCulpa1> dreamysirc: 我只会一两句，结束
<zmcbb30_> tenzu: irc的ghost命令怎么用 ？
<cfy> zmcbb30: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<MeaCulpa1> 西班牙语输入法用来打助读符很给力
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa1: 莫非会三四句会害羞~~~~~~
<dragonkid>  /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<tenzu> zmcbb30_: 这个真不会
<zmcbb30> cfy:  谢谢
<tenzu> 茸茸生气泪奔了。。。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 我错了~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg> »«¢„“”µ·
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你马上要被T了
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 是踢人挂么？
<tenzu> zmcbb30_: chatzilla？
<dreamysirc> kvm有谁试过~~~~~~~
<cfy> 洗漱去...
<Destine> MeaCulpa, como estas?
 * imtxc 休息了 
<imtxc> cfy,
<cfy> happyaron: 话说我这里 pdns的min-ttl没有设置的那么长....
<imtxc> cfy,
<cfy> imtxc: bye
<imtxc> cfy, 今天谢谢你帮忙呢
<happyaron> cfy: 自己设
<cfy> happyaron:  有效的时间没有min-ttl那么长,你有没有配置的经验?我还在查,
<MeaCulpa1> Destine: 不懂， how are you?
<happyaron> cfy: 问主席
<Destine> MeaCulpa, si
<dreamysirc> happyaron: kvm能虚拟非x86的u么？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 不能
 * microcai 初春是个电脑牛叉啊！
<microcai> 我喜欢
<dreamysirc> happyaron: thx
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你在看什么？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 能分享下么？
<pointer> 大家好~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> pointer:  再见
<pointer> tenzu, 帮我写作业吧……
<microcai> dreamysirc:  电磁炮
<tenzu> pointer:  嘛作业？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 哦炮姐
<pointer> tenzu, 物理 物理 雾里……
<tenzu> pointer:  小学英语以上的要加钱
<pointer> tenzu, 初中英语……
<pointer> tenzu, ive already done the english homework..
<tenzu> pointer:  我可以帮你查错
<pointer> tenzu, 怎么帮啊=-=
<tenzu> pointer:  发过来我给你改，改好直接交给你老湿
<edison0354> pointer: 你是初中生？？！！！！
<bitmwh> clear
<pointer> tenzu, 怎么发。。
<pointer> edison0354, 过一年就不是了……
<dreamysirc> pointer: 发就发嘛，别不好意思了
<pointer> 啊明年中考
<edison0354> pointer: 好年轻……
<jiero> Destine: MeaCulpa 很可怜的。。。
<pointer> 拍照…………？=-=
 * jiero 发现回错位置了。。。
<tenzu> pointer:  这世界上有个东西叫扫描仪
<jiero> 。。。
<pointer> tenzu, 但是我没有
<pointer> tenzu, ……算了=-=
<pointer> 为神马 所有的练习册里 只有物理老师吧答案撕掉了啊！！！！。。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 话说，这个西班牙语，应该是世界上使用国家最多的了
<jiero> pointer: 去问同学啊
<tenzu> 物理老师希望女同学去找他答疑
<pointer> MeaCulpa1, 為什麼……
<tenzu> 你这反应也太迟钝了
<MeaCulpa1> 而且美国南方，西班牙语人口也多，会生
<jiero> pointer: 要知道我以前也是问女同学害了她们成绩下降的。
<pointer> jiero, =-=
<MeaCulpa1> pointer: 没有为什么，即成事实，美洲西班牙语太多了
<Destine> MeaCulpa, 可怜？
<pointer> MeaCulPa1, what of french =-=
<jiero> pointer: 问的太多对别人不好，但是对自己好，权衡轻重吧。
<pointer> jiero, 是么…… 还是不问了
<pointer> jiero,  其实还是经常问女同桌物理的 她问我英语 恩
<Changkinkuo> pointer,你是作什么的阿?
<dreamysirc> pointer: 有搞错么？
<jiero>  回来看频道时，又看到你之前的句子而已。
 * tenzu 很怀念初高中的时代
<Changkinkuo> 学生吗?
<jiero> pointer: 加油，能搞好的
<pointer> 恩
<pointer> dreamysirc,  搞错什么……
<Changkinkuo> 高中?
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 很怀念前生~~~~~
<jiero> 初中
<pointer> 话说英语老师哪个口音……
<pointer> 那个语法……
<pointer> 还有智商……
<happyaron> pointer: 。。。
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  投胎之前没喝孟婆汤？
<jiero> pointer: 没关系，高中时我一直都不能读句子。
<pointer> jiero, 我倒是能读…… 但是英语老师
<jiero> 分数也不算很差的
<Changkinkuo> 初中?太强了吧
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 被被被被被被被你发现了~~~~~~~
<pointer> jiero, 嗯， 虽然能读， 但是发音很可怕， 而且造句要愣好久才出一个， 没准还有错误……
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  你真重口，连孟婆都能搞定
<pointer> jiero, 这次的作业题目五句话有两句就没有注意到动词变位单三..
<dreamysirc> happyaron: kms与xen有啥好的解决方案么？
<pointer> 咦…… 又吐嘈老师了……
<tenzu> pointer:  自学呗
<pointer> tenzu, im doing that =-=
<myke2> pointer: 不知如何学英语, 鄙人英语差的要命
<pointer> myke2, 看english movies哦~
<jiero> pointer: 我的英文基础很差的。语法定义什么的都记不住，纯靠死磨。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 我了个去，孟婆我错了，你原谅我吧……
<myke2> pointer: no such time
<jiero> myke2: chat more
<pointer> 啊其实我觉得语法没什么` 词汇量啊` 好少啊
<dreamysirc> pointer: english可以吃的么？
<jiero> pointer: 我也是～
<pointer> jiero, 嗯我是初中才开始学的……（自学
<pointer> dreamysirc, 瓦要移民=-=
<jiero> pointer: 我幼儿园开始学英语。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 没玩过xen
<pointer> jiero, 我是说初中才开始真正学的
<dreamysirc> pointer: 好，我们一起远走高飞吧
<jiero> pointer: 哦
<pointer> dreamysirc, 好啊好啊
<pointer> dreamysirc, 乃买单
<myke2> pointer: 我们那里同学都考toefl, sat什么的我表示压力巨大
<dreamysirc> pointer: 兄弟，你好，你是谁啊~~~~~~
<jiero> myke2: 你去考IELTS就好
<pointer> dreamysirc, 喂！。。
<myke2> jiero: ??
<jiero> 我觉得词汇量要求少得多
<ltn> 我也好怀念中学时代
<dreamysirc> jiero: 不用鸟语的路过
<ltn> 6/11考GRE，大家祝福我吧
<jiero> myke2: ？
<tenzu> ltn:  EE bless you
<dreamysirc> ltn: 挂吧挂吧
<pointer> may the lord bless and keep you =-=
<dreamysirc> ltn: 话说挂和过差不多啊
<pointer> (我怀年小学……
<ltn> dreamysirc: 是差不多
<jiero> pointer: 忘记过去吧
<jiero> 除非是教训～
<pointer> jiero, ><
<jiero> pointer: 当然快乐也留下
<pointer> jiero, O快乐都是在小学的
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在每过10m,再dig一下,第一次都是180+ms
<dreamysirc> pointer: 都很快乐，我该如何是好呢？
<jiero> 我小学单独行动n久，自以为可以生活在荒无人烟的地方
<happyaron> cfy: 问主席，我没用过pdns。
<cfy> happyaron: 你没用过啊...
<happyaron> cfy: 我用dnsmasq
<jiero> 时间晚了。发个链接走人  http://www.moddb.com/games/lemmingball-z/downloads/lemmingballz-alpha-windows-and-linux-as-zip
<^k^> ⇪ title: LemmingballZ Alpha windows and linux as zip download - Mod DB
<jiero> 晚安各位
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<pointer> jiero, 晚安~
<cfy> happyaron: Minimum ttl: 900
<tenzu> 啊，没来的及跟罗姐晚安
<myke2> pointer: 初中就接触linux了实在强大
<cfy> happyaron: 不知为啥,min ttil还是900s,我设置成了96h...
<pointer> myke2, 没什么……我认识很多……嗯~
<Changkinkuo> 我觉得是震撼
<cfy> myke2: 那你说崽崽
<pointer> （都不是现实中的啊哭
<cfy> myke2: 崽崽估计是幼儿园就ubuntu了.还是fvwm
<tenzu> 我了个去，山寨龙珠啊
<Changkinkuo> pointer,会写代码吗?
<myke2> cfy: ?
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 会一点perl,python,c和java,但是神马都干不了
<myke2> cfy: 不知道
<Changkinkuo> 万事通阿!了不起阿
<cfy> pointer: 还不如只会common lisp
<pointer> cfy, 嗯lisp乃教我把~
<Changkinkuo> pointer,你不上课吗?怎么见你每天都在聊天阿
<pointer> 物理不写了擦！
<pointer> Changkinkuo,双休日哦~
<Changkinkuo> 哦,糊涂了
<pointer> Changkinkuo,平时也上的~
<cfy> pointer: 看practical common lisp
<pointer> cfy, 嗯~
<myke2> cfy: 我什么都不会
<pointer> cfy, 不过先学perl和android……
<Changkinkuo> cfy,科普一下lisp呗
<cfy> happyaron: 厄,/etc/init.d/pdnsd start的配置文件不是我修改的那个....
<dreamysirc> pointer: 你们初中可以带电脑去学校么？
<pointer> dreamysirc 不行啊
<cfy> myke2: 我就不喜欢你这点
<myke2> cfy: 什么Perl, Python, C, Java
<cfy> myke2: 一会儿会一会儿不会的
<pointer> dreamysirc 手机都不让。。
<myke2> cfy: 还有Common Lisp
<myke2> cfy: 我啥时侯会过
<cfy> myke2: 你不是装习惯了.
<cfy> 我来科普一下
<cfy> myke2的词典中   会 >= 精通
<cfy> 好了.科普结束
<Changkinkuo> 鼓掌
<pointer> 喂。。
<pointer> 鼓掌
<dreamysirc> cfy: 崇拜中
<cfy> Changkinkuo: common lisp可以解释运行
<Changkinkuo> 脚本语言?
<cfy> Changkinkuo: 解释运行就算脚本语言啊
<cfy> Changkinkuo: 当然你可以编译啊
<dreamysirc> pointer: 初中就会linux，羡慕嫉妒恨呐~~~~~~~
<pointer> dreamysirc, 还有小学的……
<cfy> Changkinkuo: common lisp不分编译期和解释期
<edison0354> pointer: 好年轻……
<pointer> dreamysirc, 小学开始的
<Changkinkuo> 我的理解里是这样的阿
<cfy> pointer:  还有幼儿园的
<dreamysirc> pointer: 我了个去，小学就会~~~~~~~
<myke2> pointer: 那是学校教育的还是自己摸索的?
<pointer> myke2, 是自己的把……
<dreamysirc> cfy: 这你妹的还幼儿园~~~~~~
<myke2> pointer: 我小学还不知什么是linux
<pointer> 额， 我是初中开始的……
<pointer> myke2, 我也不知道小学的时候
<Changkinkuo> cfy:你是mm?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我没说我...
<myke2> pointer: 初中有次和linux擦肩而过
<cfy> Changkinkuo: male
<dreamysirc> 有出生就会的么？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我说崽崽
<cfy> Destine: 悦姐,你有机会胎教了.....
<tenzu> 要说“神之子”
<pointer> tenzu ,为神马
<cfy> tenzu: 基督么?
<tenzu> pointer:  cfy 表示对神的尊敬 :em70
<Destine> cfy, 胎教什么？
<pointer> :em70是哪个……
<dreamysirc> cfy: 话说我初中还是个win迷压根就没正视过linux，悲剧啊
<pointer> dreamysirc, 淡定拉…… 现在不是…… 好了么~
<tenzu> pointer:  论坛里自己看
<dreamysirc> Destine: 贝多芬，也就是背多分
<pointer> tenzu, 好麻烦=-=
<cfy> Destine: 胎教open source啥的.
<myke2> dreamysirc: 初中我认为linux就是类似dos那样然后启动一个类似windows 3.1的程序
<cfy> draketang: 哈哈
<pointer> myke2, 事实如此……
<myke2> dreamysirc: 只能实现简单功能
<cfy> myke2: 我只是认为 linux是个神奇的os...
<dreamysirc> myke2: 因为我初中眼里只有game
<pointer> x…… 就是个进程把~
<Destine> cfy, 让 happyaron 胎教去。
<pointer> 在我小学的时候有一点linux的概念貌似…… 我忘了……
<cfy> Destine: happyaron要准备高考...
<myke2> pointer: $ X
<pointer> 认为是个很神奇的系统+1
<myke2> pointer: 和C:\> win
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<myke2> pointer: 完全不同
<dreamysirc> myke2: 现在也很迷game
<Changkinkuo> 太强了
<pointer> myke2, linux的启动,就是这样的啊
<cfy> happyaron:  悦姐把重担交给你了 .....
<pointer> myke2, 最后才开x的把
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，那就交给我
<cfy> pointer: 还有一堆的if好不好
<dreamysirc> cfy: 话说happyaron怎么高中有这么多时间可以弄linux的？
<Destine> cfy, 他负责怀，我负责胎教~
<pointer> myke2, 完全可以在tty里面把x杀掉的把……
<cfy> Destine: 怎么改了....
<dreamysirc> cfy: 莫非他高中可以带电脑！！！！
<pointer> cfy, if神马？
 * tenzu 觉得老小任重道远。。。
<myke2> pointer: 杀X还不容易? SysRq + K
<cfy> pointer: 判断foo,然后bar
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不清楚
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我走读
<myke2> pointer: 问题X有复杂的Server/Client
<myke2> pointer: win有吗?
<cfy> 对了,有个js下的模拟器
<pointer> cfy, bar if foo
<cfy> 跑linux的
<pointer> myke2, 但是基本原理是一样的对吧~
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 走读，不是更没有时间，时间都在走读上
<cfy> 然后你可以尝试一下 rm -rf /
<pointer> myke2, 你刚才又没说怎么实现的~
<pointer> myke2, 只是说先进入像dos那样的然后再x么
<cfy> pointer: 你在说perl么
<happyaron> dreamysirc: lol
<pointer> cfy, perl, python都有这样的用法貌似……
<myke2> pointer: 我错了
<pointer> myke2, XD
<cfy> pointer: (if foo bar)
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 学校有可以带电脑么？
<Inode_LF> kill `ps -aux |grep gnome-session`
<cfy> pointer: common lisp的
<pointer> cfy , 嗯~
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 没有禁止
<cfy> pointer: lisp是第一个提出if的语言
<pointer> cfy, 那什么。， lisp各种先进我都知道。。
<dreamysirc> happyaron:  就是学生可以带laptop？
<pointer> cfy, so……
<cfy> pointer: 哦.
<Changkinkuo> forturn呢?
<pointer> dreamysirc, happyaron, 啊真好
<pointer> dreamysirc, happyaron, 哪个学校的……
<pointer> cfy, XD
<Changkinkuo> forturn一开始没有if吗?
<myke2> fortran?
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 没有把
<pointer> Changkinkuo, 一开始我记得是goto一群
<pointer> Changkinkuo,  好象又有…… 好像没有
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 你也是初中的？
<myke2> fortran II 就有if了
<pointer> 忘记了
<jsm373> 你们在谈论什么
<Changkinkuo> 我不了解,学习了
<myke2> fortran最初就有IF
<cfy> myke2: 乱说
<cfy> myke2: fortran最初只有goto
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 羡慕啊，有教linux的么？
<myke2> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 老人院的~~~~~~~你要捐助老人么？
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 没
<pointer> 瓦要去实现一个bf解释器。。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我也初中开始玩的
<freezex> 你们用的那个服务器?家里的电信宽带死活连不上来,只能用手机
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 瓦 我初中只会玩游戏~~~~~~~~
<pointer> 啊基德他爸~
<dreamysirc> 都不睡觉的么fuck my life 去装死了。。。。。
<aaronyy> 什么是bf解释器？
<pointer> aaronyy, brainfuck 语言~
<Changkinkuo> bf?boy friend?
<ltn> 觉得我人生好不完整哦，初中连电脑游戏都没玩上……55
<myke2> cfy: 你说的是logical IF statement吧
<freezex> 还以为是搞基用的
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.反正有文章指出if最先出现在lisp中
<myke2> cfy: 什么文章
<Changkinkuo> 维基百科里不是说forturn是第一个高级语言吗?
<Changkinkuo> 而且还说了有if语句
<cfy> myke2:  黑客和画家
<myke2> Changkinkuo: 是算术if, 不是逻辑if
<cfy> myke2: 可能是说逻辑吧
<cfy> myke2: 算术if是咋样的?
<cfy> myke2: 某翻译文章上也有,我找找原文,
<Changkinkuo> 是啊
<myke2> cfy: if (expression) label1 label2 label3
<Changkinkuo> myke2,这是逻辑?
<myke2> cfy: 慢慢折腾吧, 我sleep
<myke2> Changkinkuo: 算术
<cfy> myke2: 哦.只是数学计算么是吧
<Changkinkuo> 举个算术的例子
<myke2> cfy: 不是, 对3种情况做3种goto
<myke2> cfy: 你看wiki那个样例程序
<aaronyy> 怎么会有3种情况的？
<myke2> cfy: 最早的是fortran这种
<cfy> myke2: n3是啥?
<myke2> cfy: 是算术的, 就是if后面跟的是算术表达式
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<Changkinkuo> lisp不是系统预装的阿
<aaronyy> 不是的吧
<cfy> 装sbcl,或者clisp
<pointer> scheme 和clisp 有什么区别啊………………
<cfy> scheme是方言
<cfy> clisp是common lisp的一个实现
<cfy> scheme是lisp的方言
<bluek> 这么晚了，我又来了。
<cfy> 我喜欢common lisp
<bluek> 我想问一下，屏摸屏的问题，如果是一般笔记本是不是就不带那个功能啊？
<cfy> scheme内核小,定义简单.
<bluek> 如果是一般本本，是不是手就不能在显示器上面划来划去的？
<aaronyy> bluek, 当然不行了
<aaronyy> bluek, 只有那些头可以转的才可以
<bluek> aaronyy,哦哦，原来是这样子的啊，怪不得我装了一天都不行
<bluek> aaronyy, 我看到视频显示，别人直接用手在显示器上面划
<aaronyy> 就是那些convertable吧
<bluek> aaronyy, 我以为只要是电脑都可以
<cfy> 睡觉去....
<gebjgd> bluek, 你太天真了
<Changkinkuo> go to sleep
<bluek> gebjgd, 哈哈。。。
<aaronyy> bluek, 你也是初中生阿
<bluek> aaronyy, 我以为只要装一个什么模拟软件就行的，我哪知道，汗。
<pointer>  啊有一个~
<pointer> cfy, 嗯 适合做什么啊
<aaronyy> 想起前一段时间看见有人在论坛上求软件怎么把笔记本显示器变成扫描仪的
<pointer> ./...
<sensez1> hello any body
<jin0828> 谁知道为什么通知区域不显示pidgin了?
<sensez1> hello
<^k^> sensez1, 好  ㍘ 
<aaronyy> jin0828, 现在不是流行empathy吗
<jin0828> empathy没有QQ群呀~
<jin0828> 虽然我也非常非常的喜欢empathy~但是无奈啊...
<redmorning1> 明祈见圣，现在竟然还有近60具尸体，令人欣慰。
<jin0828> 其实有时候,来irc真的有一种绞尽脑汁的感觉....这里谈论的话题都好专业...
<redmorning1> 我都听不懂，也就不用为之绞尽脑汁了。
<pointer> 买书又花了70多块前
<pointer> 冷清好多……
<aaronyy> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaronyy> 这里的机器人有什么命令可以用的阿
<vamadir> 大家好
<^k^> vamadir, 好  ㍙ 
<vamadir> 我找freelance 网页
<vamadir> i searching chinese freelance webpage
<vamadir> pls help me. if some body know
<vamadir> 找人，谁知道淘宝,cms,mysql,php
<mayli> vamadir: timedelay, we all should be sleeping now
<vamadir> sorry, can you say how be in chinese freelance website?
<vamadir> mayli
<vamadir> mayli can you say me, how be in chinese (freelance website)?
<mayli> vamadir: i could not quite understand "be in chinese freelance website"
<mayli> vamadir: translate it into chinese?
<mayli> droid.registerCallback("sensors", display);
<vamadir> yes, i dont know how search in baidu freelance websites
<mayli> vamadir: 自由职业网站
<yejun> use google translate?
<vamadir> google not corect translate
<vamadir> mayli 谢谢
<mayli> vamadir: try 猪八戒 or 任务中国, maybe helpful
<yao_ziyuan> 打倒 XXX!
<yao_ziyuan> :-D
<vamadir> thnks
<mayli> yao_ziyuan: 什么情况？
<yao_ziyuan> mayli: 吼吼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才买了个西瓜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 沙瓤超级甜
<andyhou> 用sopcast看欧冠，选哪个频道？
<mayli> shui jiao qu
<andyhou> ...
<andyhou> 没有人看欧冠直播么？
<draketang> 我也在找
<andyhou> 你用的最新列表么？
<andyhou> 我用的最老的那个
<andyhou> http://www.sopcast.com/chlist.xml
<draketang> sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/90521  你看看这个能连上去吗
<andyhou> 不行啊...
<zkwlx> 有没有熬夜看欧冠的？
<draketang> http://bbs.goalhi.com/2288761.html
<draketang> 我看的这个网址上的就上海体育打的开
<draketang> 但是不在放比赛。。
<zkwlx> 能看的少啊
<andyhou> 我倒是找到一个国外的频道
<andyhou> 在我的列表里面有
<andyhou> zkwlx: 你用的什么列表贴出来看一下啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 天很冷，吃西瓜会冻死
<zkwlx> andyhou, 我还没找到能看的呢啊，啥列表？
<andyhou> zkwlx: sopcast的列表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们这里是暖租
<andyhou> 旧列表里面 other下面有意个 public sport1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fußbodenheizung
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在还开着 heizung ?
<xiamx> 有谁还在？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自动的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以一直很暖和
<zkwlx> andyhou, 用什么看啊？？
<andyhou> zkwlx: 用sopcast
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 羡慕~
<andyhou> zkwlx: 在tweak里面添加sopcast源
<zkwlx> andyhou, 我不用tweak。。。囧
<zkwlx> 算了，看舍友的吧
<andyhou> zkwlx: 去官网下载一个
<zkwlx> andyhou, 算了，不下了，还是跟舍友一起看吧
<andyhou> zkwlx: 嗯
<draketang> cctv5 好卡啊
<andyhou> draketang: 还行，就是不清晰
<seasons> 有ipv6的可以看下这个 http://iptv.bupt.edu.cn/
<gebjgd> draketang, 看cctvbox的人表示毫无压力
<draketang> gebjgd: 不可以这样刺激人。。
<gebjgd> draketang, 笔记本多就是好
<gebjgd> draketang, XD
<yejun> cctvbox是什么？
<yao_ziyuan> woman! http://www.defense.gov/dodcmsshare/homepagephoto/2011-05/hires_110527-N-UH963-110c.jpg
<gebjgd> yejun, cctv的程序
<samul> andyhou: hhhh
<andyhou> samul: ?????
<samul> andyhou: 看球啊
<andyhou> samul: 你也用sopcast?
<samul> 李冰冰去了啊
<andyhou> samul: ...
<samul> andyhou: 电视
<samul> 李冰冰比陆幽好点吧! 唉
<samul> 哇,我怎么听见了有人在旁边提词呢
<samul> xavi
<crose> hi
<^k^> crose, 好  ㍚ 
<messi> 居然没人注册
<crose> 梅西……
<messi> hi
<messi> 大家好
<^k^> messi, 好  ㍚ 
<flay> 这里还有人？
<vamadir> yes
<flay> ^k^: 你还没睡阿
<gebjgd> 今天搞了个小的usb音箱
<^k^> flay, 所以你明白。  ㍚ 
<crose> flay: bot怎么会睡:P
<flay> 我来撩一下 看它怎么回答
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好给htc用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, usb的小音箱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要是能装电池就好了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<flay> 那不是很废电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郊游的时候可以听音乐了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你的 htc 可以了吧？
<gebjgd> flay, htc就不省电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟音质不行
<alvin_rxg>  呃……
<messi> pique是winner 啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆的那个上网本不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 又“不错”了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 音箱好啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且现在上了arch
<messi> mani的球衣比较挫啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, harn
<flay> gebjgd: 屏幕大的手机都废电
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, harman/kandon
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牌子
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚哇……太多欧美的牌子了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 喇叭的牌子很有名
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我现在就在床上，用手机听lastfm上irc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<aaronyy> lastfm的音质好像不怎么好
<gebjgd> 夫复何求啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么不好了?
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<alvin_rxg> 没事没事没事
<messi> messi被铲
<andyhou> 最近在听abele的歌，很有气场
<andyhou> adele
<gebjgd> lastfm上什么都有
<messi> 朴智星腿也短,能跑, 跟messi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键是lastfm方便。省的下载了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 歌太多了，听不过来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 选你喜欢的风格啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也还是很多的啊……有按年代选的么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以
<alvin_rxg> 貌似不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如phil collins。之后你听的都是那个时代那个风格的了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……………………
<andyhou> 好兴奋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跨平台。还免费。你还想怎样
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吃了什么好东西了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如此的兴奋
<alvin_rxg> ...
<andyhou> gebjgd: 是我
<gebjgd> andyhou, 你是谁
<andyhou> gebjgd: 新来的...
<aaronyy> 欧洲能不能听pandora阿？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 那是什么东西
<aaronyy> 也是网上听音乐的阿
<messi> 不错
<andyhou> messi过人很给力
<messi> 恩,我很犀利
<aaronyy> 不知道spotify怎么样
<andyhou> messi: ...
<andyhou> messi: 签个名儿吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 也是跨平台的
<gebjgd> ?
<messi> cao
<messi> 都硬铲球
<messi> 没回放
<andyhou> messi: ！
<gebjgd> aaronyy, android上没有
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 怎么没有了
<messi> 曼联玩控球
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 市场里没有
<aaronyy> 什么国家阿？
<aaronyy> 只有欧洲才能用吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 跟国家没关系
<aaronyy> http://www.spotify.com/int/mobile/overview/
<aaronyy> 明明有android的阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 没有android的客户端
<aaronyy> 你看下面的列表里有没有你的型号呢
<messi> ye
<messi> yeah
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你不是说pandora么
<messi> 近角
<aaronyy> http://www.pandora.com/android
<messi> 推
<messi> 缓解了yali
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 也跨平台?
<aaronyy> 可能只有北美可以用吧
<messi> 压力
<gebjgd> lastfm全球可用
<gebjgd> 跨平台
<aaronyy> 不知道为什么就是不喜欢lastfm的声音
<andyhou> 是不是文科生的QQ群里不准乱讲话，但是理科生的群里应该不会有人介意
<messi> messi在无球的时候都会被阻挡路线
<gebjgd> aaronyy, htc desire z
<andyhou> 我怎么在一个文科生多的群里混得很压抑
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 什么声音?
<aaronyy> 我是说不喜欢lastfm阿
<aaronyy> 不过我对音乐没有感觉
<aaronyy> 只听流行的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, pandora也有linux的客户端?
<aaronyy> pandora用web放就好了吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, lastfam能记录你的喜好
<aaronyy> 我知道，但是好像算法有问题阿，推荐的都是我不喜欢的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 同步你的音乐播放列表
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 推荐的都是我喜欢的
<aaronyy> 我还试着在里面标记喜欢的歌曲，也没有什么效果
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 管用啊
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 笔记本上听的在手机也一样
<aaronyy> 我觉得是算法不够先进
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 还好吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 比如我输入era。听的都是new age
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 比如phil collins就会出来whom和sting
<messi> 1:1
<messi> 曼联的球没回放
<messi> messi被人注册了
<samul> 显然越位,都这么搓
<samul> nb
<samul> 2:1
<samul> 远射
<samul> 横飞出去
<samul> 显然裁判没控制好
<andyhou> 裁判还是很给力的
<andyhou> 悲剧
<samul> 哈哈
<samul> 曼联根本没踢出血性出来
<samul> 开始还像样点
<samul> over
<andyhou> 晚安咯
<microcai> 黑子不是心灵传输者么？
<microcai> 怎么没游侠来抓的啊
<FeiRuoWa> dinner and a party. goodnight!
<jiero> NoIE: 早安。很早
<NoIE> jiero: 呵呵，早。
<^k^>  06:18
<alpha080> 早。。。
<jiero> 。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-29
<NoIE> 有人使用 115优蛋 吗？
<NoIE> 安装优蛋必须自己编译 wxGTK 2.8.11 吗？
<NoIE> wxGTK 2.8.11 有没有 ppa 源？
<GPLfx> wxGTK 2.8.11 好像有ppa
<NoIE> GPLfx:  http://apt.wxwidgets.org/  ？
<tone> add-apt-repository ppa:webkit-team
<GPLfx> 不知道，以前乱七八糟加的源里正好有wxGTK 2.8.11而已
<NoIE> 我想安装 wxGTK 2.8.11 ，然后安装 115优蛋 。
<NoIE> 不过，现在看来不安装 115优蛋，下载优蛋上的文件速度也不慢。
<tone> 是那么雨林木风的那个U 蛋吧
<GPLfx> axel满速
<NoIE> 恩。
<NoIE> axel 是什么？
<NoIE> 我现在用的是 DownThemAll 。
<tone> 我那时候装过  没成功
<tone> DownThemAll不错
<GPLfx> Axel－下载工具
<NoIE> 好想给 DownThemAll 捐点钱，可是人家不收人民币。。。
<GPLfx> dta也不错可惜现在用的谷歌浏览器只能调用axel
<tone>  - -#真的假的  还不要人民币？
<MeaCulpa1> 我就是DTA/flashgot 调用aria2c
<MeaCulpa1> axel 不好用
<lotutu> 请教个问题，用fetchmail下载邮件后，如果要自己处理，怎么把/var/mail/username中的每个邮件独立开来处理
 * NoIE 没用过 fetchmail 。
<lotutu> NoIE: 与fetchmail关系也不大，就是从/var/mail/username那个文件提取出单个邮件怎么操作呢？
<NoIE> （摇头摇头）
<lotutu> 我想了想不知道怎么防范别的用户伪装邮件地址
 * NoIE 你起得太早了，好多高手都还没起床呢。
<lotutu> NoIE: 嘿嘿
<lotutu> 英语不好，要不就去太平洋那边问问去了，那边估计现在没人睡觉
<NoIE> 好主意。
<flay> NoIE: 源里面的好像就是2.8.11 不过u蛋貌似在linux下面很差劲
<NoIE> flay: 哦。。。
<GPLfx> u蛋不是一般的差劲
<flay> 完全是rubbish
<aaronyy> dropbox 比较好吧
<NoIE> 算了， DownThemAll 很好用，不和优蛋较劲了。
<NoIE> 对了，优蛋是开源的吗？
<GPLfx> 等优蛋支持emule和bt我或许会再用他
<NoIE> （摇头摇头）我用 Transmission 下载 BT ，用 mldonkey 下载 emule 。
<GPLfx> :-D 我用qbittorrent 下bt用 mldonkey 下载 emule
<GPLfx> qbittorrent 搜索功能很好
<NoIE> 印象中，国内的大部分跨平台的软件都是半桶水，比如 flashget 和 qq 、pps 之类的。
<GPLfx>  flashget已死有事烧香
<flay> 115直接网页下载都有900多kB/s
<NoIE> 恩，恩。
<GPLfx> 你们网速牛叉
<NoIE> 我这里的速度是 157.9kb/s
<GPLfx> 我这里250-280kb/s
<flay> 我都是在用这个下电视剧呢 这个公司还没封
<NoIE> 电视剧是什么？好吃吗？
<GPLfx> 。。。
<flay> 好看
<flay> 没事闲着可以看看
<NoIE> 我有个亲戚，结婚前喜欢读古典小说、喜欢西洋音乐。
<NoIE> 结婚后改看韩国电视剧了。。。
<aaronyy> 爱屋及乌？
<NoIE> 他娶的又不是韩国人。。。
<flay> 韩剧有的还可以 我上学时也看了不少
<Inode_LF> alias 鸭梨=压力
<GPLfx> 我喜欢看美剧
<GPLfx> 超人前传追了好久还没完
<Inode_LF>  /topic ubuntu在中国
<Inode_LF> ls
<Inode_LF> q
<MaskRay> soiamso: 你终于出现了……怎么用 algebraic data structures 实现 http://www.cjb.net/images.html?7f87f.png
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我写的代码 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396890/
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看不懂第一副
<MaskRay> soiamso: #haskell 上突然有人直接私聊我做这个，不许用 Monad
<Inode_LF> hillo
<Inode_LF> test
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍠ 
<MaskRay> soiamso: S 是 statement，A 是左值，E 是非 bool 表达式（可以是 double int char float）
<MaskRay> soiamso: B 是 bool 表达式，H 是 B 和 E 的结合
<MaskRay> soiamso: T 是定义变量时的类型部分
<MaskRay> soiamso: L 是一串变量定义，可能出现在函数中如 int foo(char a, int l, float f)
<MaskRay> soiamso: F 是函数，T id(L) S 分别是返回类型、标示符、参数声明、函数体
<MaskRay> soiamso: G 是一串函数
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • musca中gimp如何设定才用的舒服。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333264 不知有没人用musca，感觉很舒服，就是象gimp这类程序不太给力，不知如何设定？ 平铺窗口中不知如何定义gimp为浮动，看介绍说有快捷键mod+s切换tiling和stacking（不知有木拼错）模式，但是按了发现没效果。求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 n ...
<stock> hello
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍡ 
<WinXP> 各位小朋友们大家好，我XP又来咯！！！
<flay> 。。今天怎么还变老了呢。。
<WinXP> 哟哟哟~~~都没起床呢？
<WinXP> 我都开始上班了！！！哎，没周末，很给力
<flay> 我一直在上班
<snowtown86> 有人不
<^k^> snowtown86, ....  ㍡ 
<WinXP> ^_^ 经过昨晚的思考，哥准备不劝导你们了！
<WinXP> 我也要跟你们一起好好学习
<WinXP> 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<sikao_lfs> .................................test
<WinXP> 耶~耶~耶~~耶~耶~!
<sikao_lfs> 原来早上人最少，不清楚道理。。。。。难道程序员都是睡到11点的嘛？
<WinXP> ofan: 起床了，起床了
<ofan> WinXP: .....
<WinXP> ofan: 哼(ˉ(∞)ˉ)唧
<ofan> WinXP: 放果照
<stock> ¶¼É¶Ê±ºòÁË£¬»¹Ôç
<Inode_LF> WinXP: 你不是要做这里的鲶鱼么
<^k^> stock:say 都啥时候了，还早 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<WinXP> ofan: Inode_LF 什么是鲶鱼
<flay> 是阿 都啥时候了 还有乱码
<WinXP> http://img.blog.163.com/photo/7L7_GQB0TOM2j6UQnmLTpQ==/5117778026553951577.jpg    谁要看果照的来啦啊
<stock> ???,?????
<ofan> WinXP: 哪个是你?
<WinXP> ofan: 桌子是我
<WinXP> 我为大家提供一个开放的平台！
<Inode_LF> WinXP: 鲶鱼效应，没听说过？没个反对派的不热闹
<ofan> WinXP: 攻还是受?
<WinXP> Inode_LF: 好呀好呀\(^o^)/~
<WinXP> ofan: 不管你是男是女！我们windows平台总对你开放~来吧，朋友，让我们一起狂欢吧
<Inode_LF> WinXP: 讨论些有水平的东西
<ofan> WinXP: 这里是可以ban人的,被ban掉以后就进不来了
<WinXP> Inode_LF: 今天起床了么？一个人睡的昨晚上？黑夜里……孤独么？
<WinXP> ofan: ban？
<ofan> WinXP: 封杀
<WinXP> ofan: 噢噢，我以为你打dota呢。。。ban~~~我不刷屏，不骂人 不捣乱，怎么会被ban
<WinXP> - -~好吧，我还是低调些
<cfy> WinXP: win也叫开放平台?!
<cfy> WinXP: 我要xp源代码
<ofan> WinXP: 不想被ban就发果照
<cfy>  WinXP 然后你忙帮改成linux的样子.
<WinXP> cfy: 今天不和你们争论linux好还是win好了！难道你不知道各有各的好处么？真是的~
<WinXP> cfy: 真是的~╭(╯^╰)╮
<cfy> WinXP: 我有和你争论么?
<WinXP> cfy: 认真你就输了
<Inode_LF> ofan: 如果果真有windows的源码 ，对linuxer来说，是多么大的一件幸事
<cfy> Inode_LF: 有啥用....
<ofan> Inode_LF: 有部分源吗,WRK
<Inode_LF> 没有
<WinXP> T_T我想去下一个slitaz来学习学习，ubuntu好大啊。。。
<nata> 有源码都没用，上次reactos还不是被怀疑里面用里泄漏的源码被重新写过
<Inode_LF> ofan: 比如可以砍掉flash的尾吧,用html5,很多win下的文件则可以很好的解吗,这是好事
<cfy> 如果你想让win改变
<cfy> 还不如直接用linux
<WinXP> Inode_LF: 你觉得你这样彻底的否定flash对么？
<ofan> nata: 重写怎么了
<Inode_LF> 我不喜欢flash
<Inode_LF> 真的
<WinXP> Inode_LF: 但是flash确实有他的好处啊
<ofan> flash要不是因为视频网站兴起,早就挂了
<WinXP> 就像linux和win！！！
<nata> ofan: 那是reactos的事了，我没去追
<WinXP> 你们不是也说我们win也有好处么
<WinXP> 555555555555
<WinXP> - -没人说话？还是我被T了。。。
<nata> winxp越用越闲。。。linux有新鲜感
<WinXP> - - 我想试试slitaz。。
<nata> windows的速度又被antivirus消耗一部分，太浪费资源了
<nata> kubuntu拉爽
<Kandu> cfy: 謝了，不過我我朋友已經送我一張名著的光碟了
<Kandu> Inode_LF: 有源碼的
<cfy> Kandu: :)我那个是 扫描版的....
<Inode_LF> Kandu: 有什么源码
<Inode_LF> Kandu:  喜欢firefox,不喜欢flash,
<ofan> http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/01/Why-you-should-use-OpenGL-and-not-DirectX
<Win7> xp已经被淘汰鸟
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Firefox下打开网站上的QQ在线客服按钮出现一下未和任何程序关联请问如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333268 Firefox下打开网站上的QQ在线客服按钮出现一下未和任何程序关联请问如何解决？ 提示:Firefox 不知道如何打开此地址,因为协议 (tencent) 未和任何程序关联。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Stabswache —  ...
<sitaback> 好冷 好冷
<jlzhang> PPStream For Ubuntu，全屏鼠标不隐藏，怎么解决呢？
<jlzhang> 周末，大家都比较忙哈～
<aaronyy> 鼠标放到边上呢？
<sitaback> 鼠标弄到角角里
<jlzhang> 呵呵，试过了
<jlzhang> 这样看是看不到了
<jlzhang> 但是由于鼠标焦点不在PPS上，所以PPS就开始1秒闪烁一次。
<jlzhang> 就是一秒在全屏的视频界面与PPS本身的软件界面切换一次
<jlzhang> 只怪我这人有偏执倾向，无法容忍不能隐藏的鼠标箭头。
<aaronyy> 那就不要全屏看好了
<jlzhang> 我的系统版本是10.10
<jlzhang> 不知道其他版本是否有同样的问题
<jlzhang> aaronyy: 我的是上网本，本身屏幕就小，不全屏的话视频跟手机屏幕有的一拼-_-||
<cece> fsdfj
<nata> jlzhang: 我是10.04 32位，鼠标不会自动隐藏
<jlzhang> nata: 我试图下载一个unclutter帮我隐藏鼠标箭头，结果跟失去鼠标焦点一样，屏幕又开始闪烁...
<nata> jlzhang: 屏幕闪是显卡速度不够快的问题。如果你用的是vesa显卡可以overclock cpu速度减低这问题
<jlzhang> nata: 我没说清楚
<jlzhang> nata: 闪烁，是指全屏后视频界面每播放一秒钟，然后PPS的软件界面都会快速切换一下。
<yunfan> myke2: 你也把我坑苦了
<myke2> yunfan: ?
<jin0828> empathy可以用QQ群了吗?
<jlzhang> nata: 这更让人接受不了了。
<myke2> yunfan: ppa有问题?
<redmorning> 移动硬盘用esata线可识别，用USB就说fs错误，为何？ext4格式。
<yunfan> myke2: 我wine1.2玩游戏倒是没事情  到了1.3以后 菜单声音就没了 玩游戏的时候 我玩的是红警 就卡在游戏开始那了 看了下外面的提示 是什么d3d的3d api有问题 另外他的ie是不用 export lc_all了 但是那个也装不了网银插件
<nata> jlzhang: 酱你还是另请高明了呵呵
<myke2> yunfan: 我不是说了他里面的IE是gecko
<myke2> yunfan: 不是真正的IE
<myke2> yunfan: 你可以去报bug
<jlzhang> nata: 有个pps-mplayer项目的，但是已经关闭了。用这个可以命令行看pps。
<myke2> yunfan: 先用winecfg重新配置下
<yunfan> myke2: 额 那还是wine1.2好 游戏都可以跑了
<myke2> yunfan: 报bug吧
<yunfan> wine1.3出来 用winecfg 界面还乱码 额
<yunfan> myke2: 不报 还是降级算了
<myke2> yunfan: 哦
<Win7> yunfan: 那是字体的问题，修改下吧
<yunfan> myke2: 你跟我用一个源么？
<myke2> yunfan: ?
<myke2> yunfan: 我现在已经不wine了
<jlzhang> yunfan: 还是报BUG吧，以后修复了也可以帮助到别人。
<Win7> yunfan: 乱码的话把注册表里面的一个文件配置改成simsun好像
<nata> jlzhang: 我还是用pps看。但没全屏。没办法，全屏会卡
<Win7> 太久没用忘了
<myke2> yunfan: winecfg里面有字体配置的
<yunfan> jin0828: 关键是我这个t43的opengl 3d api也是有问题 的 我怀疑是我机器的问题 我随便报个bug 不好
<myke2> yunfan: 我以前去过#winehq, 别人建议用最新的
<jlzhang> nata: 全屏我这倒不会卡，不过要设置framedrop = yes，不然很容易语音与画面不同步。
<yunfan> 说其拉还有个挫事  flash方视频的时候 时间长了 鼠标移动上去 老是吧系统给搞卡住 然后就要硬启了
<yunfan> 这个 ies4linux下的ie是从哪里下的？
<myke2> yunfan: 不是用ies4linux的
<myke2> yunfan: 现在新的wine不用那东西
<myke2> yunfan: winetricks
<jlzhang> yunfan: 那倒也是，很多BUG其实都是跟环境有关的...
<yunfan> myke2: 那用什么？
<myke2> yunfan: winetricks
<yunfan> myke2: winetricks里下的ie是从哪里来的呢？ 如果从微软来 微软也灭他怎么办
<myke2> yunfan: ies4linux好像还是wine 1.1x里面的
<myke2> yunfan: 可以下载ie6的
<myke2> yunfan: 就是从m$下载的
<yunfan> 还有 工行的网银还要用到u盾 这个玩得起来么 在lin下
<yunfan> myke2: 微软现在不是也哉灭ie6么
<jlzhang> yunfan: 看来你有很多WIN方面的应用
<myke2> yunfan: 安装好之后第一次上IE会提示要更新
<jlzhang> yunfan: 不如装个虚拟机算了
<myke2> yunfan: u盾不行的
<myke2> yunfan: 只能vm
<jlzhang> yunfan: xen估计可以。
<lainme> winetricks那个ie6不能用"在新窗口打开页面"，而且js也有问题
<yunfan> jin0828: 我就 玩玩 红警 星际  这两个不是必须的 然后需要网银冲钱到支付宝
<myke2> 有windows还是用windows
<myke2> 这种事情没办法
<yunfan> 那这么说的话 我整个kvm搞网银 然后wine跑跑游戏就差不多了
<nata> jlzhang: 你在那设置的？全屏后我的画面和语言也是会跑
<jlzhang> nata: ~/.mplayer/config
<myke2> yunfan: kvm好机子啊
<jlzhang> yunfan: 有时间搞wine还不如研究研究虚拟机哈，个人建议。xen不错。
<yunfan> myke2:  jlzhang  我平时在公司的开发机是用kvm的
<yunfan> 但是那个没有opengl加速  玩游戏有点挫  我主要是昨天给一个同事推广ubuntu 她一定要玩 暗黑 额
<myke2> yunfan: 哦, kvm我用不来的
<jlzhang> yunfan: KVM意思是两台主机一个显示器？
<yunfan> kvm很不错呢
<yunfan> jlzhang: 不是那个切换器 是一个虚拟机
<myke2> 主要是参数复杂
<yunfan> 用qemu作前端
<yunfan> kvm参数就跟qemu差不多阿
<jlzhang> yunfan: 我落伍啦，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<yunfan> 我现在就是那个网络参数还搞不明白
<myke2> 是qemu啊
<myke2> qemu参数很多
<myke2> 我只会vbox
<yunfan> 我喜欢qemu这种  ：】
<jlzhang> yunfan: kvm虚拟的OS，能底层访问硬件么？比如说显卡，这样玩游戏应该效果不错的说...
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.10上网问题 超难 求大侠解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333278 我在/etc/network/interface中指定了ip ： auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 10.1.14.111 netmask 255.0.0.0 gateway 10.1.14.1 也在/etc/resolv.conf指定了DNS： nameserver 115.24.160.5 nameserver 202.113.112.55 也在网卡指定了同样的 ...
<yunfan> jlzhang: 其他的我不知道  音频可以 usb也行 但是两者不好同时用 如果你要访问usb 需要root启动kvm 这样音频就访问不了了 我怀疑是他把硬件信息方到用户的home目录下
<myke2> 需要root?
<yunfan> 是阿 他是直接指定usb的dev的 当然要root了
<stifler> hi all
<yunfan> vbox应该也要吧  只是他有个service已经跑起来了
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<myke2> vbox需要virtualbox组
<jlzhang> yunfan: xen虚拟的可以访问底层硬件，我机子CPU不行，不能做虚拟机。不然也搞个试试。
<myke2> 我看archwiki怎么这么说的
<myke2> gpasswd -a <Your_Login_Name> kvm
<myke2> Firstly, you need to add your user into the kvm group to use the /dev/kvm device.
<yunfan> jlzhang: 你什么 cpu?
<myke2> 我看wiki里面都是用普通用户启动的
<jlzhang> @^k^: 你原先的网段是多少？
<yunfan> myke2: 我自己实验的 用普通用户起 给他加usb的硬件参数 他也无法读
<jlzhang> @^K^
<jlzhang> ^k^: 你原先的IP段，是什么？
<jlzhang> 那个什么k的，你原先的IP段是什么？
<myke2> 人家是bot
<stifler> BOT
<jlzhang> yunfan: 我atom的CPU，上网本...
<jlzhang> 我是小白，无视bot...
<metbsd> kvm和xen哪个好
<yunfan> jlzhang: lol  n270还是 n450?  我也有个atom本 用wine 游戏还行 昨天我用wine 跑 urbanterror的 exe 和lin的体验一样 哈哈
<jlzhang> 台式机到有台四核INTEL的CPU，但是，老婆霸占着...
<Win7> 简单，找个小三
<jlzhang> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz
<jlzhang> Win7: -_-|| 还好我老婆不在我身边...
<Win7> 偶指的是本本XD
<metbsd> xen谁用过？
<yunfan> 和我的一样么
<jlzhang> Win7: -_-||
<stifler> 我用的就是INTEL 4核，没啥感觉啊
<jlzhang> metbsd: 我没碰过xen，不过我接触的资料都是很早的了，据说xen支持底层硬件访问，估计玩游戏应该可以的吧。
<stifler> 真三?
<metbsd> kvm游戏玩不来吗
<stifler> 支持三弟不？
<jlzhang> metbsd: kvm我更不敢说啦，我才刚听过，我落伍你们太多了...
<jlzhang> stifler: 强烈建议你试试
<metbsd> 这么说还是vmware好了，大部分tool都有
<jlzhang> sitaback: 应该支持的。成功来这汇报下，o(∩∩)o...
<jlzhang> 一晃又到中午了...书才看了半页-_-||
<jlzhang> 吃饭去咯
 * stifler 表示才吃过早饭不久
<yunfan> 还没吃的
<myke2> VMware是收费的
<metbsd> vmware player
<metbsd> 免费
<stifler> kvm 和 qmenu什么关系?
<myke2> 谁用xzvg
<myke2> xzgv
<yunfan> 郁闷  1.3玩红警没声音
<stifler> xzvg撒子东东
<pityonline> 好像人很少……
<stifler> 灰常少...
<MaskRay> e17 怎么用输入法
<stifler> 我想把COMPIZ的屏幕反色功能独立出来，有感兴趣的么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 看图片用什么
<MaskRay> myke2: display
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<stifler> myke2: eog?
<stifler> or feh
<myke2> stifler: 现在用xzgv
<myke2> stifler: 和gpicview
<Win7> www.osmsg.com挂掉了？
<stifler> myke2: 哦，你啥桌面？
<myke2> stifler: DE? gnome
<myke2> stifler: 默认eog
<stifler> myke2: eog蛮好
<stifler> Win7: 维护中...
<myke2> stifler: 没有vi-keybinding
<stifler> myke2: VIM控啊...
<MaskRay> myke2: imagemagick 里的
<alpha080> 这么安静？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 我是来求助的!刚转的archlinux,不小心把grub给删除了,求archlinux201005的menu-lst http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333287 好吧,我知道这里是ubuntu的地盘,但是没有办法.求同道中人出现阿. 急啊,自己写的老是说认不到. Code: title archlinux root (hd0,1) kernel /boot/vmlinuz26 initrd /boot/kernel26.img boot 求archlinux 201005 的/boot/grub/menu.lst ...
<stifler> alpha080: 你来闹一闹...
 * stifler 又下班了，好无聊,,,
<wzlxx> 谁在用tango-icon-theme?
<wzlxx> 是不是库文件图标显示不出来？
<MaskRay> e17 怎么用输入法
<aaronyy> ibus就可以了吧
<MaskRay> aaronyy: 你用 e17 的?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 换e17了？
<aaronyy> 没有阿
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 去年就用过,被输入法卡住了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我想配置一个正常点的 wm
<aaronyy> gnome还可以阿
<stifler> awesome is awesome
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 受不了awesome了？
<stifler> -.-
<wzlxx> MaskRay: openbox的配置最简单…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我用xmonad 的
<wzlxx> M
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 差不多的～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 方便,不搞 eye candies
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但有时候一个正常的 wm 还是需要的..
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，我现在是awesome+openbox
<MaskRay> awesome 不会弄 key sequence,所以放弃了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: key sequence是嘛？
<wzlxx> 键盘序列？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacs 的 key sequence
<MaskRay> wzlxx: C-t f 这种
<freezex> ```
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，就是啊，ob里我也不知道怎么弄，现在用的还是win键…
<stifler> wzlxx: awesome+openbox?截个图瞅瞅撒
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 而且 lua 的,不喜欢,正好 xmonad 是 haskell 的
 * freezex slaps freezex around a bit with a large trout
<wzlxx> stifler: 换着用…
<stifler> wzlxx: 吓我一跳...
<wzlxx> stifler: 呵呵…
<MaskRay> C-l -> tmux/screen/emacs, C-t -> xmonad/stumpwm, C-z -> zsh
<MaskRay> C-x C-c -> emacs
<MaskRay> 一般用这些 prefix
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 都是围绕emacs来的…
<MaskRay> 极端点会有 xmonad -> tmux -> emacs 三层
<MaskRay> 极端点会有 xmonad -> tmux -> zsh -> emacs 四层
<aaronyy> 果然输入不了中文阿
<stifler> 'o'
<aaronyy> 这么难看的wm，不用也罢
<MaskRay> 再搞个 xbindkeys
<wzlxx> 嗯，用emacs的其他的快捷键都得考虑了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 这样不错,C-t 给 wm
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我都有点想换vim了，其实我只用emacs的编辑功能，emacs的键比vim长…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacs 创建文件比 vim 方便
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 修改比 vim 弱
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用awesome screen emacs shell快捷键都不知道了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，非常同意
<klose> MaskRay: 不见得吧，emacs的功能还是很智能化的，配置麻烦点而已，我现在就是在emacs下上的irc
<wzlxx> MaskRay: vim的移动修改复制什么的都很方便…
<wzlxx> klose: 我们也是…
<MaskRay> klose: 我们也是...
<MaskRay> klose: 修改确实 vim 方便些
<wzlxx> 但是emacs里用其他的功能不见得好啊…比如erc要是卡了，emacs就干不成其他的事情了那会
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我用emacs也挺长时间了，但是发现我就用了emacs一个编辑功能加erc
<klose> wzlxx: 看你用emacs干什么事情了，写很多程序，emacs支持都比vim好，至少gdb是这样的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我还用 dired eshell,编辑也要看的
<MaskRay> wzlxx: vim 各种模式的插件质量普遍不如 emacs 的
<klose> wzlxx: vim只是用来编辑文件用的
<MaskRay> klose: gud 太难用了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，vim插件不太好…我都是直接开shell，eshell功能太有限了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我常用 emacsclient 的,有时会 ssh 用 emacsclien
<MaskRay> t
<wzlxx> klose: vim似乎默认支持大部分语言的高亮，再说了一个人能用多少语言呢…
<klose> MaskRay: 还可以吧，反正我用的还行。vim+gdb总要来回切换，不爽
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我也是，daemon模式启动
<klose> wzlxx: latex，python，lisp都是emacs好多了
<MaskRay> klose: 经常出错
<MaskRay> haskell 也是
<MaskRay> haskell vim 的是根本不能用
<aaronyy> vim也有tex插件的吧
<wzlxx> aaronyy: 插件肯定有…
<MaskRay> 比 auctex 差不少
<MaskRay> http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/img/fig-preview-math-rendered.png
<wzlxx> 哈哈，两个合并就好了
<klose> MaskRay: 算了，pk编辑器没什么意思。谁用什么习惯就用什么好了
<MaskRay> vim 做不到不同字体的,嵌入图片也不行
<MaskRay> 算不上富文本
<klose> MaskRay: 开图形界面的时候，我觉得emacs更舒服点，终端下vim更合适
<MaskRay> klose: 我也这么觉得
<MaskRay> klose: 所以经常 sudo v(im) xxx
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 备个openbox用吧…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: e17...
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵…
<ofan> MaskRay: 什么不同字体
<MaskRay> ofan: 字体有大有小,每个字符要能分别设置
<ofan> MaskRay: emacs可以?
<MaskRay> ofan: 可以
<ofan> MaskRay: 能保存么?
<ofan> MaskRay: 富文本格式>?
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • win7下如何装UBUNTU成双系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333293 我的本本是宏基的（昨天新买的，呵呵！），系统是自带的正版win7家庭普通版，我想在安装一个UBUNTU11.04系统，形成双系统。工作的时候用UBUNTU，平时用WIN7，这样可以吗？具体怎么做，求详细教程？万分感谢！ 对了，说下电脑配置。  ...
<infinet> emacs里怎么按个快捷键运行python？vim里设置后按个Fn可以直接运行，运行结果显示在当前终端。emacs我试了，好像是运行，但结果不知道显示到那里
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
<wujie> fedora15有人用么？
<wujie> fedora15有人用么？？
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
 * stifler 开始尝试在debian上安装openbox
<wujie> openbox是什么？
<stifler> 一个窗口管理器
<myke2> MaskRay: 写个代码
<appleAA> 用啥opembox了. 直接awesome `
<myke2> gnome && awesome 不错
<stifler> 擦，OPENBOX默认啥都没有……我还以为机子坏了- -!
<appleAA> openbox没fluxbox给力吧. 我记得.`
<stifler> 没用过fluxbox
<stifler> 第一次用openbox
<myke2> metacity也什么都没吧?
<stifler> myke2: 嗯
<tenzu> openbox+tint2+pcmanfm
<tenzu> 再+dmenu
<myke2> stifler: 很多wm都属于你说的"什么都没"
<stifler> myke2: awesome好歹还有个栏..
<myke2> stifler: gnome的metacity也什么都没啊
<stifler> 没单独用过
<imtxc> 这下子 陀陀悲剧了
<myke2> tenzu: pcmanfm 比 nautilus 好哪里?
 * stifler 换上了屎色主题，感觉大好
<imtxc> 在Ubuntu 的几个桌面切换的时候 突然死机了 突然 桌面上的图标上面多了个锁子 然后重启  然后 就开不开了
<tenzu> myke2: 没觉得有多好，不过轻量
<imtxc> 开办了机了……
<myke2> tenzu: 轻量用ranger
<imtxc> 显示提示不能挂在　　/dev  /etc 这些
<imtxc> 大家遇到过这样的情况么
<wujie> 好啊
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍥ 
<wujie> 有其他人么？？去哪里了？？
<imtxc> 请教
<imtxc> 启动不了了
<wujie> ？？
<imtxc> ubuntu 不能启动了
<imtxc> 显示不能挂载  /root 这些  说是没有文件或目录
<wujie> 没遇到过@-@！！
<imtxc> wujie: 点着点着 死机了 然后桌面上的图标都变成带锁子的了 然后重启 就开不了了
<flay> 内核的问题吧 启动到哪一步了
<imtxc> flay: 我也不知道啊，grub引导是正常的
<snoop_fy> 在kde下面当窗口满了的时候，打开程序的时候不会自动放到最上层来，在哪里设置的啊？
<flay> 哦 ubuntu默认是看不到过程的。。可能是启动时内核崩溃鸟 换一个试试
<imtxc> flay: 换一个内核么？
<flay> grub默认不是有几个么 你换一个看看
<wujie> 我比你还要迷茫，fedora15更新连不了网了，所什么内部网络与管理器冲突
<imtxc> flay: 我把其他的删除了 …… 呃 光驱也不好使了 我试试Live……
<snoop_fy> 有木有用kde桌面环境的？。。
<wujie> 我用过，DSL支持超差
<flay> grub可以手动引导的
<wujie> 问下fedora怎么 安装GRUB2
<flay> wujie: fedora还是用的grub？
<wujie> 额，15了还没grub2
<flay> 我感觉grub还好些 2有什么好，谁给点提示。。
<wujie> grub2不会冲突，至少不会那么乱
<flay> grub与什么冲突？
<flay> 就是配置方便了点 都是update-grub
<myke2> grub也有update-grub的吧, 这是debian的脚本
<myke2> grub-mkconfig
<flay> 哦 grub都是直接改的menu.lst
<myke2> 但是可以grub-mkconfig
<flay> 我没用过debian
<myke2> 这只是工具库而已
<wujie> 我要grub2
<myke2> grub2和grub的区别还是看官方吧http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<myke2> 或者info grub
<wujie> ？？2？
<wujie> 这羊是外国的额看看
<myke2> 我搞错了, grub不能grub-mkconfig的
<flay> 是牛吧 是羊？
<alick> 是gnu～～
<myke2> flay: info grub 里面写的比较清楚, 有专门一页介绍区别
<flay> myke2: 好 我去看看
<myke2> 请问info有没有能让vim控制的
<alick> pinfo
<alick> vi key binding
<myke2> info --vi-keys实在不满意
<aaronyy> 怎么设置gnome3的默认浏览器？
<Inode_LF> tei
<pointer> aaronyy, 系统信息里有把
<sikao_lfs> 知道一个文件，怎么查询所有从别处链接到这的符号链接？
<pointer> System Settings - System Infos
<pointer> 多了一个s……
<aaronyy> pointer, 这么隐蔽阿
<pointer> aaronyy, 嗯
<aaronyy> 找了好久，chrome自己还认为已经default了
<pointer> 话说， 用perl的<STDIN>的时候不能用方向键， 会转换为字符输出
<pointer> 这个怎么办啊……
<aaronyy> 很正常阿
 * NoIE 最近 gnome3 更新了一下，现在的 gnome3 真好看。。。
<pointer> wine又升级了
<pointer> 没准又玩不了了~
<comegirl> 什么啊？
<myke2> xdg=mime
<comegirl> 发现fedora都是用最新的内核额
<wzlxx> comegirl: fc就是rh的测试板，呵呵～肯定最新的了
<comegirl> 是额，不知到内核是不是RH写的，反正很新
<comegirl> 2.6.39了
<wzlxx> 谁用的tango-icon-theme？？？？？？？
<myke2> 内核是rh写的? 谁说的?
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<comegirl> 感觉
<pointer> arch也新~
<comegirl> 内核官网一发部新的内核，fedora马上也有了
<comegirl> 可感觉自己像老鼠
<myke2> 2.4.37
<comegirl> 2.6.39了
<pointer> 我还是28
<pointer> 38
<xiaotoy> shell
<comegirl> 哦
<pointer> Linux royden 2.6.38-ARCH
<comegirl> 	2.6.39-git17
<wzlxx> 期待有一个scheme配置的平铺WM，哈哈～
<comegirl> 什么东西额？？
<appleAA> aaronyy, Perl怎么获取系统默认编码, 或者获得系统信息也行..
<pointer> 啊
<pointer> testing里面已经有39
<pointer> 了
<pointer> 要不要升级啊
<comegirl> 升级额
<myke2> pointer: arch? 不要
<pointer> myke2, 为什么
<myke2> pointer: arch testing 很折腾
<pointer> myke2, 嗯~
<comegirl> arch集成少额
<comegirl> fedora标准版也挺折腾的
<myke2> pointer: 很容易出问题
<pointer> myke2, 嗯~
<myke2> pointer: arch的stable都容易出问题了, 更不用说testing
<pointer> 明天要上学………………
<comegirl> 发现RPM安装时验证时间比较长啊
<pointer> myke2,stable没出过问题呢`~
<aaronyy> appleAA, 不知道阿，看locale吧
<comegirl> ？？
<appleAA> aaronyy, 额.win下怎么看locale...
<comegirl> rpm验证依赖包好久额
<aaronyy> 都用unicode不就不用这么麻烦了
<comegirl> 似乎每个rpm包都要额外下载依赖包
<aaronyy> appleAA, http://docs.activestate.com/activeperl/5.14/lib/Encode/Locale.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<appleAA> aaronyy, thanks
<aaronyy> 这年头还用什么perl阿
<NoIE> gnome shell 可以隐藏标题栏吗？我想隐藏上网本中的 firefox 的标题栏。
<comegirl> ？？
<myke2> NoIE: 为何不用tiling wm
<aaronyy> NoIE, 不可以的吧
<aaronyy> 用chrome不就没有title bar了
<comegirl> 发现google talk不错额
<aaronyy> 现在的视频电话都差不多吧
<myke2> NoIE: gnome可以用其他wm啊
<NoIE> myke2: 哦。。。不过我又觉得 gnome自带的 wm 很漂亮。
<aaronyy> gnome3的fallback好难看阿
 * stifler 归来
<comegirl> 是啊
 * stifler 用着fvwm，心里美滋滋的
<comegirl> 感觉gnome3用的像安卓平板一样
<ofan> stifler: ...有什么可美的
<myke2> ofan: 用过kexec么
<ofan> myke2: 没...
<stifler> ofan: 你试试就知道了，好像回到了解放前
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你用过kexec么？貌似没有啥实际应用
<dreamysirc> stifler: 用fvwm的多了去，有啥美的？
<stifler> dreamysirc: 感觉美...
<aaronyy> dreamysirc, 就是可以快速重启吧？
<dreamysirc> stifler: 那是错觉好不好~~~~~~
<comegirl> 对了，朝鲜发布了linux系统。RED star
<dreamysirc> aaronyy: 切换内核的
<stifler> dreamysirc: 哈哈哈
<comegirl> 朝鲜不仅有自己的互联网和自己的政府网，他们还有自己的Linux操作系统——Red Star，这是有金先生下令研发的
<comegirl> 红星操作系统安装简易，只需15分钟即可安装完成，但也相当非国际化，只有一个语种：朝鲜语。
<dreamysirc> comegirl: 朝鲜用vpn的多不？
<comegirl> 当然，文字处理，ppt，杀毒软件，email客户端（还要这个干嘛）等都是有的。此外，细心的朋友可能会发现，右下角的时间是主体99年，实际评测时间是2010年
<comegirl> 不知到那个国家
<dreamysirc> comegirl: 时间啊意思？左下角有两个时间？
<ofan> stifler: use awesome
<comegirl> 时间是出产设置
<dreamysirc> comegirl: 你左下角也留个出厂时间？
<comegirl> 我的不是，star是
<comegirl> 这一工程被命名为 "Hana Linux",最早在中国延吉ICMIP2007上被披露,它将由中、朝、韩三国联合进行开发,08年初将首次公布开发情况.
<comegirl> 这一系统将着重解决在Linux系统办公时出现的朝鲜文和汉字的问题,包括南北韩文字和朝鲜汉文.
<comegirl> 该工程由Korea Open Source Software Association (Kossa)发起,并得到了三个国家的积极响应.开发中心设在中国的丹东、朝鲜平壤和开城和南韩的教育部门中.
<dreamysirc> comegirl: korea不是韩国么？
<comegirl> 三个国家的，中，韩，朝
<stifler> ofan: awesome+fvwm混用ing...
<dreamysirc> comegirl: 有瓷都的却没有汉字？
<ofan> stifler: 混搭?
<ofan> stifler: 挺潮..
<aaronyy> 怎么同时用两个wm？
<stifler> ofan: 轮换着用.
<stifler> -.-
<dreamysirc> stifler: 最讨厌混搭，一只fvwm一只ob一只musca
<comegirl> wm是什么额
<dreamysirc> comegirl: window manager
<mike-w> #include<stdio.h>
<mike-w> #define SEQ_LEN 100000
<mike-w> int main(void)
<mike-w> {
<mike-w> 	long n;
<mike-w> 	int a,b,len,seq[SEQ_LEN];
<mike-w> 	
<mike-w> 	while(scanf("%d%d%ld",&a,&b,&n),a||b||n)
<^k^> mike-w:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<comegirl> 哦
<stifler> dreamysirc: awesome用久了，想换换口味
<sikao_lfs> 我看了一下，好像国际组织分配给朝鲜的才4个C的地址池。。。。。。太少了。
<dreamysirc> stifler: 混搭的觉得不喜欢
<aaronyy> 一般的朝鲜人不能上网的吧
<comegirl> 不知到那个神秘的国家怎么上网的
<stifler> dreamysirc: 好吧
<dreamysirc> stifler: awesome用过一段时间，不喜欢
<stifler> dreamysirc: 你用啥？
<mike-w> 这个代码和#include<stdio.h>
<mike-w> #define SEQ_LEN 100
<mike-w> int main(void)
<mike-w> {
<mike-w>     long n;
<mike-w>     int a,b,len,seq[SEQ_LEN];
<mike-w>     
<mike-w>     while(scanf("%d%d%ld",&a,&b,&n),a||b||n)
<dreamysirc> mike-w： 我了个去
<stifler> 哈哈哈
<dreamysirc> stifler: 才说过
<stifler> 可怜的娃儿
<stifler> dreamysirc: 哦
<comegirl> 美国说：朝鲜是软件生产大国，软件技术水平领先中国5年不止。由于美国封锁，不存在软件进出口问题，当就不存在软件依赖进口的问题。
<comegirl> 如果没有封锁，朝鲜也只会是软件出口国。
<dreamysirc> comegirl: 朝鲜的vpn一定很多，还是直接网线问题就物语了
<comegirl> 呵呵，3G，他们用天翼
<sikao_lfs> 恩，我所知道的是好像本世纪初有次国际什么电脑象棋大赛，他们的国际象棋大赛人工智能很强的
<sikao_lfs> 朝鲜
<sikao_lfs> 朝鲜是冠军。不过很少人注意罢了。
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs: 我们的人工也厉害，智能就不提了~~~~~~
<comegirl> 红星OS算不上最轻便的操作系统，它的最低硬件需求为奔III 800MHz处理器、256M内存、3G固态硬盘容量。
<sikao_lfs> 恩，我们中国的人口素质很高。全世界少有。大量的读书识字的人群支持起中国的世界工厂
<comegirl> 我们的红旗OS要加油了
<mike-w> ...每人理...
<comegirl>  不过红旗好像基于红帽的
<mike-w> pastebin到底怎么用，paste上就完了？
<stifler> emacs怎么退出? - -
<sikao_lfs> 自由软件方面不用搞什么民族主义。全世界共有的财富。
<comegirl>  给几张RED star的截图http://www.ceoko.cn/398.htm
<sikao_lfs> 红旗搞的好，我们就用，不好就不用。
<sikao_lfs> 程序员是不做重复工作的。
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs: 都不用，对distro不敏感，稳定在一两个distro就行了
<dreamysirc> stifler: 你用erc？
<aaronyy> 不知道haiku os怎么样
<NoIE> 我的税务软件是安装在上网本中的。
<dreamysirc> aaronyy: 虚拟机的haiku卡死了
<dreamysirc> aaronyy: 还是beos不卡~~~~~
<NoIE> 税务软件窗口的高度太高了，我没法用。
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 啥意思，不用行么？
<aaronyy> 那就不试
<aaronyy> 了
<dreamysirc> aaronyy: 就根机器人86那样，太卡太慢太恶心了
<stifler> dreamysirc: 没有，刚好奇试了下...
<sikao_lfs> http://www.xici.net/d128606813.htm
<comegirl> fedora15发布编程版的了http://spins.fedoraproject.org/fel/
<mike-w> http://pastebin.com/hqn31CtQ 和 http://pastebin.com/Jt8piSCp 有区别吗？
<comegirl> 有木有看fedora的“社区成员”照片，没有中国人，悲剧
<comegirl> :-S
<sikao_lfs> 据韩国媒体8月27日报道，由朝鲜开发的围棋人工智能程序“银星2010”最近通过了韩国统一部的进口许可，将于9月份正式在韩国发售。售价暂时定为77000韩元，约合人民币400元左右。 　　据报道称，银星2010的棋力较上一版本银星2006有巨大的提升，达到了韩国棋院的业余二段标准。
<comegirl> 400？？
<sikao_lfs> http://www.xici.net/d128606813.htm
<sikao_lfs> 这是2010年的报道，现在全世界比赛印钞票，不清楚现在是多少。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 好像那次我看到某国人民提麻袋装纸币去买日常物品
<aaronyy> 津巴布韦？
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  民国
 * stifler 饿了
<pointer> =-=
<pointer> 麻袋……
<comegirl> 额
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 不是，是最近某次新闻，不记得那个国家了。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 不光民国有那个专利，很多国家有的。
<comegirl> 哦，利比亚
<stifler> 津巴布韦
<pointer> 每人说话~
<cece> 津巴布韦化
<pointer> =-=
<stifler> 哪位帅哥有monaco字体，给我mail一份可好？
<comegirl> 我帅，但我没有
<sikao_lfs> stifler: 好像google一下能搜到很多。。。。。
<stifler> sikao_lfs: 我试试
<stifler> comegirl: Bia
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 用纸币而不限制发现的国家都有。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 用纸币而不限制发行的国家都有。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 所以米国人才不允许政府发行纸币的嘛。要知道美联储不是政府机构，是个私营企业 :D
<NoIE> 刚刚就因为打出了“被封”二字，我的 IRC 链接就断掉了。
<microcai> NoIE:被封
<microcai> NoIE:被封
<microcai> NoIE: 还在的啊
<stifler> 被封
<stifler> haha
<NoIE> 混蛋！
<NoIE> microcai: ？
<NoIE> 抱歉，可能是其他的问题。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 其实这个涉及一个深刻的政治经济学命题，他意味着国家无法平衡财政，也无法掌控财政，其实中国毛主席时代20年物价基本不变很厉害的。
<microcai> NoIE: 我怎么怎么打都没事？
<comegirl> 被？？
<NoIE> 我再试试。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 应该说之周恩来在的 20 年。
<comegirl> ^_^
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 那是周恩来的功劳，和毛有什么关系？！
<freezex> 被封
<comegirl> :-!
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 周是被改开后的人当政治明星用的。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  ... ..
<comegirl> 对了。gnome3好像放音乐会破音
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 毛不懂经济的
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 实际上当时很多人也对周不满。
<NoIE> 奇怪，我看了以下日志，我连“被封”两个字都没有发出去，我的链接就断掉了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 是啊，邓小平喜欢烂发纸币的，就对周不满意去咯
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 算了，我不争了。毛主席是最懂经济的。周不行的，是无法掌舵的人。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 毛懂的是阶级斗争
<NoIE> 当时 dreamysirc 问我“不用行吗？”
<sikao_lfs> 号称懂经济。耍权威的人。很差。毛主席最懂经济。当然不懂资本家的经济。
<sikao_lfs> 你去看毛文集吧
<Changkinkuo> 你们有人懂经济吗?
<NoIE> 我说“可以，每月都罚款，直到公司被封为止”。
<sikao_lfs> 阶级斗争是阶级社会绕不过的槛。本来就是政治第一嘛。否则要什么政府。
<Changkinkuo> 懂政治经济学吗?
<stifler> 马克思政治经济学 当年挂了
<Gun^Rose> 世界就是一个球体，就摆在那里，国家不是光用嘴说说别人就承认的。做生意、搞经济跟打江山、做天下比起来，简直不值一提。你再会做生意也得找个地方缴税吧？
<Changkinkuo> stifier,我觉得很有意思
<stifler> --
<stifler> -.-
<sikao_lfs> 中国历史革命队伍能最后夺取政权的，必须有物质保证。这是他们比当时所有人都懂经济的证据。别以为是资本家的一套就是经济。
 * stifler 觉得默认的xterm好丑
<Changkinkuo> 取得革命成功也不一毛一个人的功劳阿
<Gun^Rose> 美国就是一个军火贩子，靠卖武器拉拢小弟、一样赚钱，花的是别人的钱，自己印钞票
<sikao_lfs> 我们是唯物主义者，如果革命队伍不能在物质方面满足绝大部分人要求，最后政权是夺不到的，夺了也是不稳定的。
<Changkinkuo> 而且用革命的成功来说明毛懂经济也太牵强了点
<Gun^Rose> 那是当然，拉大队人马一个最基本的要素就是：你必须养的起！
 * microcai 竟现五毛
<Gun^Rose> 要不谁跟你混
<stifler> 人民不给粮，我们自己抢？
<sikao_lfs> 当然唯心主义者可以说，毛是靠宗教狂热分子上台。
<Gun^Rose> 你那个头脑，只会抢
 * microcai 围观，不解释
<Changkinkuo> 革命有分工
 * stifler 加入围观行列
<Changkinkuo> 也不全是毛一个人搞得
<Gun^Rose> 美国老还弄个意识形态、红色帝国威胁来支持卖卖武器呢，你就不会高级点，动动脑袋
<sikao_lfs> 但是领袖必须懂人民的需要。
<Changkinkuo> 毛认识到的是农民对土地的要求,他也一直在解决这个问题
<Gun^Rose> 恩，满足大多数人的利益，能养活一国之民的，就是king!
<Changkinkuo> 但是这不是经济的全部
<szsloss> Changkinkuo 学政治的？？？
 * microcai 居然有2个
<Gun^Rose> 所以大多数人跟着他混
<NoIE> 中国工作时间，每年工作时间2200小时。
<Changkinkuo> szsloss,学物理的
<sikao_lfs> 其实土地这个问题，但是实际上分地是搞小农经济倒退，利用暂时的倒退来换取支持，然后搞集体制。
<szsloss> 哦
<Gun^Rose> 是，这不是经济的全部！
<NoIE> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/36857687
<Gun^Rose> 但经济更不是全部
 * microcai 要我说，贫穷是最大的罪恶，谁支持贫穷，说就是罪。老毛最提倡贫穷了/
<Gun^Rose> 经济服从国家意志，必须符合国家基本情况
<Changkinkuo> 我不觉得国共两党有大的区别
<sikao_lfs> 毛认识到农民要土地。也意识到个体农民私有土地的历史结局，所以搞合作化和集体化
 * microcai 要我说，有什么样的人民就有什么样的政府。
<Gun^Rose> 没大的区别，只不过一个能拉更多的人跟着一起吃饭而已
 * microcai 中国政府这样，还是任命SB
 * microcai 中国政府这样，还是人民SB
 * NoIE microcai: 赞成。
<Changkinkuo> 尤其是在对待民主这个问题上
 * microcai 没办法， SB 占多数
 * microcai 我早说过，中国啥都缺，就是不缺SB
<sikao_lfs> 历史上，地主所有制，比个体农民的要先进，而资本集约经营比地主所有制先进，集体所有制比资本集约经营更先进
 * NoIE 中国人民要是有罗马尼亚人那样的血性，也就没有独裁者了。
<Gun^Rose> 这个我就不懂了
<Changkinkuo> 你说农民现在还有什么?还有人代表她的利益吗?
<Gun^Rose> 关键是能让国民安心过日子，一起对付外敌
<NoIE> 壤外必先安内。
<Changkinkuo> 不敢承认自己错误的党不是一个好党
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 这个提法其实各个阶级都能用。实际上无意义。不过是主导阶级某些提法。
<Gun^Rose> 现在农民的利益的确堪忧，但别忘了，共产党打下天下的基石是什么，我想他们不会忘了的
<GPLfx> :-O 勿谈国事
<Changkinkuo> 没忘吗?我觉得他们就是忘了
<GPLfx> 小心跨省
<Gun^Rose> 看宪法，这个有定论
<Gun^Rose> 时候未到
<sikao_lfs> 当初上个世纪80年代，搞分田。其目的从后面结果来看，是为资本发展提供充足劳动力。
 * microcai 打天下靠的是农民，但是治理靠的是奸商。
<comegirl> 打手枪
<GPLfx> 打飞机
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<Gun^Rose> 别乱说了
<Changkinkuo> 不管怎么说,革命的功臣,农民却没有得到功臣的待遇
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你说的是目前网络写手的言论。其实还不如毛搞群众运动控制官僚的胃口。
<Changkinkuo> 这说重了就是忘恩负义
<Gun^Rose> 别说的太绝对了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ATI Mobility HD4500 显卡安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333307 刚安装了ubuntu 10.04 我和是thinkpad e40 0578 mdc 这是我的显卡 ATI Mobility HD4500 安装完了， 开不了特效 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangqinglong — 2011-05-29 15:22
<sikao_lfs> Changkinkuo: 不要情绪化，当时打天下死了800万农民。
<Gun^Rose> 世界制造工厂的名誉不是农民弄来的
<NoIE> 那应该叫做恩将仇报？
<Gun^Rose> 不是种地种来的
<sikao_lfs> 但是人民也免除了每年饿死300万以上的痛苦。
<Changkinkuo> 我是为那些农民鸣不平
<NoIE> Gun^Rose: 此言差已。
<sikao_lfs> 历史是前进的。那些先辈已经去了。不存在向他们报恩的说法。
<Gun^Rose> 我明白你的意思
<Changkinkuo> 是吗
<Changkinkuo> 他们的子孙呢?还继续被剥削被压迫?
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 我说的是某党的思维，所以治天下的时候是不会管农民的
<stifler> shit
<stifler> 被封
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 人民靠自己来解放，无产阶级只有解放全人类最后才能解放自己。没法子的事。你向敌人求是无用的。
 * stifler 觉得FVWM挺好用的
<sikao_lfs> 实际上他们本来就是历史上的地主传承者。
<Changkinkuo> sikak_ifs,别说解放全人类了,能解决好自家问题吗?
 * stifler 建议大家用gpg加密聊天内容
<Gun^Rose> 目前的农业生产被边缘化了，在巨大的短期利益面前经济发展出现了失衡，产业结构存在隐患
 * microcai 不讨论政治的都是 SB, 以为不讨论党妈妈就不欺负你了
<Gun^Rose> 翻翻美国的发展史，一样的
<iKDEvsiGNOME> hi,dude.I failed to load the nvidia kernel module so that i cant get gui.how to fix it? openSUSE11.4 kde4.6
<sikao_lfs> 中国之所以出现某些积极变化。也是现在经济形势，以及每年8万多起15人以上群体事件带来的改变。你指望他们主动改是不可能的。
<Gun^Rose> 包括环境、食品安全，很难避免
<iKDEvsiGNOME> and i cant see Chinese
<NoIE> Gun^Rose: 此言差已。
<iKDEvsiGNOME> cant input too
<Gun^Rose> 那些整天研究历史、经济的专家不都是吃干饭的
<stifler> iKDEvsiGNOME: Ni Yin Le...
 * microcai Gun^Rose说米国也有黑奴，所以现在把你当奴隶是可以的~~~~
<stifler> -.-
<Gun^Rose> 明明知道这个结果，也建议了，国家也有准备。就像美国当年一样
<Gun^Rose> 但规律就是规律，该来的还的来
<imlg_> 对国内的所谓的专家学者没想法，肤浅的很。
<Changkinkuo> 我强烈感觉到农民被忽悠了
<Gun^Rose> 要发展，就必须承受
 * microcai 从我做起，逃税先。
<sikao_lfs> 其实很符合马克思的结论。阶级斗争推动历史发展。统治者没遇到危险，他们也是不会多事的，很惰性的。
<Gun^Rose> 这个我认同
<Changkinkuo> 所以说当对不起农民
<iKDEvsiGNOME> who can tell me how to fix it?
<iKDEvsiGNOME> modprobe nvidia tell me module nvidia not found.
<iKDEvsiGNOME> i reinstall nvidia driver,but nothing change
<Gun^Rose> 这个阶级从人类诞生到现在都存在：农民
<comegirl> 我来了
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 不是，就近百年来说，西方的政府在制定许多政策时还是很有前瞻性的。
<Gun^Rose> 一直处在这个位置
 * microcai 华盛顿的伟大在于，他让阶级斗争转化为，党和党直接的同阶级斗争，把利益留给人民
<Gun^Rose> 为什么？
<comegirl> 我喜欢老蒋
<Gun^Rose> 每次都是革命的主体力量
<iKDEvsiGNOME> i cant see the character of Chinese
<GPLfx> 我喜欢老朱
<NoIE> iKDEvsiGNOME: 能看得到中文吗？
<comegirl> 呆子，
<stifler> iKDEvsiGNOME: Maybe you need move xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf and then startx?
<comegirl> :-S
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 哈哈。也许有前瞻性。但是没危险。你能保证整个官僚团队真能一致嘛？
 * stifler 对村主任很失望
<iKDEvsiGNOME> I tried Xorg-xconfigure and nothing change
<comegirl> hi，老外，can 你，say中文？
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<stifler> comegirl: 人家是中国人...
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 又被美国洗脑了。实际上基本跟目前电信分家，什么网通。电信一样。最后操作的是个自下面的人了。
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 对比印度和中国在基础设施建设上的情况时，有人得出一个结论，专制更具有效率。
 * microcai 我被米国洗脑我光荣。 
<stifler> -.-
<comegirl> 老外，you 能说chinese吗？
<Changkinkuo> 所有的统治这对农民都是一样的,利用完就压迫,党也不例外,从来没有真真的解决农民的问题.得天下后也不再关心农民
 * microcai 养殖场自然比打猎有效率。
<GPLfx> 都想当救世主呀
<GPLfx> :-D
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 因为对于民主国家来说，一项工程被提交上来以后，不管是立项还是施工，都会不停地受到各方的监督、压力、以及指责之声。
<stifler> iKDEvsiGNOME: maybe you need try set basic settings to xorg
<comegirl> ghast win
<imlg_> iKDEvsiGNOME, lsmod | grep nvidia, can you see "nvidia" module?
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 这就是民主的特点，有利有弊，利大于弊。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 其实毛的监督对官员更可怕。。。。搞群众运动反腐败监督。
 * microcai  aniken 就是说专制有效率，才变成黑武士的。这个东西米国人早就思考过了
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 也就是说。你不光有选总统的权利。还有监督你顶头上司的权利。
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 这个一直在争论之中，我妈妈很欣赏毛泽东。
<microcai> NoIE: 你妈妈被洗脑咯
<comegirl> 他妈是米国的？？
<iKDEvsiGNOME> lsmod tell me nothing,modprobe nivida do the same thing.
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 一般来说，任何剥削都最终通过你周围人来对你实现的。
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 她常说，所有的运动都是上级整下级，只有文革是下级整上级。
<oinil> 表白成功啦，阿哈哈哈哈。终于有mm了
<imlg_> iKDEvsiGNOME, are you sure that you had install nvidia-drivers successfully?
<stifler> oinil: 我说吧，还不信
<sleepwalkera> oinil: 整了多久
<NoIE> 刚刚又断掉了。
<microcai> NoIE: 那你妈妈是站着说话不腰痛
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 恩，文革很复杂，包括那些挨整的官员最后也使用了各种手法来对抗。反正很麻烦
<freezex> 把mm叫来irc一下啊
<microcai> NoIE: 你没看文革后台是谁？ 依旧是上级整下级。
<imlg_> oinil, 这么兴奋
<stifler> oinil: 第一次？
<NoIE> microcai: 只是说一个特征罢了，我妈妈有没有肯定文革。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 现在不是有去北京上访。然后被专业截访的关监狱。
<imlg_> stifler, 我连第一次都没，是不是得哭啊
<microcai> NoIE: 这个特征还是错的
 * microcai 上访不如造反。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你还是大而化之了。没毛主席支持。肯定连运动都搞不起来。但是人民得到民主锻炼。
<stifler> imlg_: 应该大笑啊..
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 锻炼了么？
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 锻炼了怎么还是那个臭德行？
<NoIE> 有首歌唱得好，你不上访我不上网，谁来保卫祖国谁来保卫家，谁来保卫家。
<sikao_lfs> 而且文革并不是整全部啊，不过是主要是思想路线，还有腐败方面的。
<stifler> NoIE: 哈哈哈
<imlg_> stifler, 觉得现在的女的太可怕
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 整腐败是借口。
<stifler> imlg_: 看来你还小啊，多大了？
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 背后是整不听毛话的人。
<NoIE> 我想结婚。。。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 没法子。你听听老工人的，对比我们谁更有民主意识。
<stifler> NoIE: Bia
<NoIE> 以前使用qq的时候，经常能和女孩子聊天。
<iKDEvsiGNOME> ok,i will try reinstall driver again
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 是么？ 有民主意识怎么给我们留下个烂摊子？
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 哈哈。你老喜欢什么听话问题。可是总得有个章程。
<NoIE> 现在不用qq了，也没多少和女孩子聊天的机会了。
<imlg_> stifler, 大三呗，不算小了，只是觉得现在的女的花花的比男人还厉害，自以为伪装的很好！
<microcai>  NoIE 用 QQ 的女孩都是SB . 娶了也没用。
<imlg_> stifler, 然后在大学里没欲望了
<stifler> imlg_: 越是看起来遥不可及的越容易上手
<Changkinkuo> 在irc里我不知道那个是女
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 我感觉是人民被压迫不很，再加上对党信任。所以邓上台后还挥霍了很多优势的政治资本。
<stifler> imlg_: 看来你需要一个女人
<sleepwalkera> 哪里有那么多意识形态的问题，大家活得这么苦大仇深啊
<imlg_> stifler, 诊断正确，你要介绍一个给我？
<NoIE> 和她们聊多了，发现她们都没有什么人权之类的概念，果断踢掉。
<stifler> 除了日本，我对各国没意见
<iKDEvsiGNOME> and how can I see the Chinese character on irssi without X?
<stifler> imlg_: 你来新疆吧，妹子大把的
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 实际上邓上台后。开始几年，城市工人张工资，农村提供农产品收购价格。
<stifler> NoIE: -.-
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 先给甜头吗，和 毛一样的路线
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 这都是收买行为。主要是以钱换权。
<iKDEvsiGNOME> i cant how to set utf-8 on irssi
<NoIE> 哪位用 irssi ？
<imlg_> stifler, 居然在新疆，我同学说新疆美女不算多
<iKDEvsiGNOME> i dont know how to do
<stifler> imlg_: 外族MM多
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 你所谓的手段非要加感情色彩嘛？难道你以为毛是神？非要不同。再说这种说法太感情化了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs:  有脑子的人当然有感情。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 路线不同。一个是搞走资。一个是搞社会主义
<NoIE> iKDEvsiGNOME: Can you into the #ubuntu-en ？sorry ，my english ist poor 。
<imlg_> NoIE, 多了个t
 * microcai 我看是一样的。一个是贫穷资本主义，一个是官僚资本主义。
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 也许你是对毛土地后来搞合作化，认为是欺骗嘛？但是历史是往集体方向发展的。
<NoIE> imlg_: 和德语弄混了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs: 毛的一切都是为自己考虑。
<stifler> -.-
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 。。。。。算了。这个主观性太强。无法辩论。
<lifeng> 在讨论communix嘛
<comegirl> ，DraftSight
<NoIE> 秃子没毛顾眼前吧，想想怎么才能把现任的给喀嚓掉。
<iKDEvsiGNOME> wei , ni men da pin yin ye xing a
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 道德批判不解决问题。
<comegirl> ok
<jsm373> 不会被和谐吧? ;)
<iKDEvsiGNOME> zhua kuan= =!
<iKDEvsiGNOME> g
<NoIE> iKDEvsiGNOME: hao zhu yi .
<comegirl> ni da pin yin a
<iKDEvsiGNOME> jiong....
<comegirl> wo pei ni e
<jsm373> 你们在干嘛
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 当初就是用伤痕文学，搞道德批判来批毛主席的。但是实际理论方面根本无法批判的动。
<comegirl> wan pinyin
<jsm373> 拼音不行吗?
<jsm373> 没输入法?
<comegirl> pinyin hao wan!!!
<imlg_> jsm373, 他在 terminal 下
<stifler> pINyINhAOwANa
<stifler> wOdEpINyINhENlAN...
<jsm373> 不会吧?
<jsm373> 那么蛋疼
<imlg_> sikao_lfs, 首字母小写，额
<stifler> hAhAhA
<iKDEvsiGNOME> wu yu...
<sikao_lfs> microcai: 其实你可以看看毛主席的东西。毛主席的理论到现在为止，还真没人批判动。主要是采用伤痕文学的手法搞道德批判的。
<iKDEvsiGNOME> crazy now
<stifler> pINyINhAOfANGbIANA
<jin0828> 你们能上的去深度的主页么?
<jsm373> 不能
<GPLfx> 可以
<jsm373> 我不行
<jin0828> 有的能上有的不能上...
<jin0828> 光荣伟大,永远正确的G.F.W~~~
<jin0828> 哎~~~
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 批判他就等于是撼动某某的合法性。
<freezex> ubuntu能放cue分轨的ape flac吗
<jin0828> 中国的这些管网络的官员们,他们要是在这写网站和论坛上面没有利益关系打死我都不信~~~
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 这个理论批判做不到的。实际上敌对势力，包括美国等西方国家。也做不到。
<NoIE> freezex: 可以，我以前找到过一款软件。后来重装系统以后，就忘了这款软件的名称了。
<freezex> 有线索吗
<sikao_lfs> sikao_lfs: 就跟当初西方很多理论家第多少次宣布，驳倒马克思主义一样。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 就跟当初西方很多理论家第多少次宣布，驳倒马克思主义一样。
<NoIE> freezex: google ，应该不难，是一款原生支持 linux 的软件。
<freezex> 嗯
 * microcai 他又不是照着自己写的书做的。
<NoIE> freezex: 无法分割文件，不过可以单曲播放。
<lifeng> microcai: 回复你就输了
<stifler> -.-
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 西方社会一直在学习马克思主义当中正确的部分。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 理论的东西驳很麻烦，因为你遇到的都是高手。不会是我们这样的菜鸟。
<iGnome> 微菜又咋了
<iGnome> 这谁啊。想死啊。 iKDEvsiGNOME
<imlg_> iGnome, 要大度
<iGnome> imlg_: 很多事情，你不明白的。 lol
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 实际上，我们一直有个观点，资本主义从上个世纪80年代的繁荣20多年。应该是市场扩张的结果。跟历史上市场扩张到全球一样，问题有但是不大，
<iGnome> 又是谁的马甲
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 有时我觉得，西方那种小政府、大社会和大量有钱人、没钱人一起参与公益活动，更像是我心目中的共产主义社会。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 上个世纪因为中苏变修，资本获得了中国和苏联的市场
<stifler> 有木有用FVWM的？
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 这个问题太深奥了，我想不通。。。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 哈哈，政府小就无法提供公益事业，甚至只能变成镇压机构。
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 不是这个意思，
<imlg_> 到英语 irc 频道交流还是有点困难，不少方言和陌生单词，复杂语法......
<microcai> NoIE:  +1
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 西方有些国家的社会团体可以提供非常多、非常丰富的社会援助、救济，可以部分代替政府职能。
<imlg_> iGnome, iLoveGnome
<iGnome> stifler: 啥问题。
<imlg_> iGnome, lol
<iGnome> 。
<microcai> imlg_:  真正的英语是没有语法的
<stifler> iGnome: 想知道是不是只有我一个人...
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 恩。可以借鉴。但是小政府就意味着能力差。这样很多公益事业只能社会慢慢来。
<NoIE> 最近听西方的广播，发现西方热心公益事业的人太多太多了。
<iGnome> stifler: 那你去 #fvwm 数数人数。没其他的参考了
<metbsd> 那到底要怎么学习英语呢
<stifler> iGnome: ^o^
<freezex> 背单词
<imlg_> microcai, 被国内教育教坏了
<iGnome> metbsd: 你可以找一个说英语的，结婚。
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 这个东西本来是单向的。无法确认。但是美国监狱爆满的犯罪人数，和人群犯罪率。可以说明一切。
<metbsd> 不结婚只耍流氓能学不
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 总之，我对台湾那种大政府的路线不太满意。
<metbsd> 耍流氓英语怎么说
<iGnome> metbsd: 当然可以。看你长相。
<kowalski> shualiumang?
<imlg_> metbsd, fuck
<NoIE> 尤其是最近，大陆还拿台湾的大政府做例子，证明政府管得越多越好。
<imlg_> metbsd, 简洁明了，女的经常用
<comegirl> 收割机来了
<imlg_> metbsd, 据说某些环境下是褒义词
<NoIE> sikao_lfs: 总觉得，中国有好多该进监狱的人没进监狱。
<iGnome> 你不是小白脸，估计难啊。  metbsd
<metbsd> 那我跑去洋婆子面前说，能对你耍流氓吗，这句英语怎么说
<comegirl> 马化腾
<imlg_> kowalski, 受教了
<kowalski> imlg_: 哈哈哈
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 哈哈，实际上文革十年才120万件刑事犯罪，现在一年1200万件。主要是社会贫富分化闹的。
<iGnome> metbsd: 你这不是学习的态度。要交流中学习。用蹩脚的都成，先上。
<kowalski> metbsd: 直接用肢体语言啊
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 有些可以看成革命功臣在抛头颅撒热血。
<imlg_> kowalski, 再次受教
<kowalski> imlg_: -.-!
<imlg_> metbsd, 记得准备好云南白药
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 插。你搞政治的啊，这些数据都知道。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 那不能比
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 文革的时候人傻
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 现在的你傻么
<iGnome> 德国人最傻。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGnome, 对
<gebjgd> iGnome, 很多发明都是德国的
<jsm373> 有经常上cnbeta.com的么?
<imlg_> sikao_lfs, 那是的人口和这时的人口数不能比，人口越多，刑事犯罪指数增长
<gebjgd> 傻的可以了
<iGnome> 所以遵守纪律。
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 有好像是最近几年最高法院给的。文革的数据是80年代搞翻案的人，全面审查文革案件时说的官方文件。
 * microcai 看 magic index 了
 * microcai 炮姐成配角了
<microcai> 诶
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 除开你是搞政治的，或者搞社会学的，要不，谁会去收集这些数据哦。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 算了。我感觉现在人就啥。文革时期出来的人。除年轻人外，大部分人都经历过旧社会。旧社会比我们现在还恶劣。
<iGnome> 说，是搞啥的
<kowalski> -.-
<comegirl> 对了有个问题
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 我是联通的员工
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 通信行业的。79年的
<comegirl> opt是干嘛的
<iGnome> 。。这不搭界了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 旧社会？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 那个时候人更傻
<imlg_> sikao_lfs, 小心被人肉
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 哈哈，你受过士兵开当官黑枪教育嘛？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 现在的人傻？现在人才精明呢。月薪过w的都在考虑出国了
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 个体精明不等于整体精明。
<iGnome> gebjgd: 历来都傻。南京那事情的时候，日本人说排队给吃的，中国人都排队去死。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 个体精明？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 没看出来
<kowalski> 不关我的事
<metbsd> 真不明白出国有啥好的
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 我就看过当时一个片子。讲的是国民党某个士兵打死当官的，然后占山为王到处打劫，最后跟共产党混的片子。现在这片子能在一套上播嘛？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 能阿。德国一套
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 看的刚刚的
<iGnome> 。。你给一个证据。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGnome, 你还以为没有阿
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 其实按照某些人的说法。傻子推动世界。世界上投机分子出路不多。除非有水平，毕竟还得靠水平。
<gebjgd> iGnome, 这边电视台经常播
<iGnome> 不觉得德国人会关心这些啊
<gebjgd> iGnome, 关心级了
<gebjgd> iGnome, aiww的事情
<kowalski> -.-
<gebjgd> iGnome, 小波
<iGnome> 。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 比如雷锋。大家都认为傻。但是的确在建设祖国。而且他出身很惨。经历过悲惨的童年。手被地主婆砍伤过。
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 这些人都经历过甚至是吃人肉的社会。想一起犯傻可不容易。
<comegirl> opt这个分区我给了500M够不够啊
<Changkinkuo> 雷锋都出来了.....
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 洗脑，信念
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 你试试给现在的人洗脑啊。。。。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 所以说傻子多
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: nnnd 还这么年轻，咋满脑子的政治斗争呢。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs, 宏志哥不就成功了么
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 其实有洗脑的队伍。就是推销员。。。。或者传销的。
<metbsd> 傻呀，都说了雷锋这个人物是虚构的
<iGnome> 打仗
<jin0828> 我们现在所谓的人民,已经演变成了共产党执政的资本主义社会下一个畸形群体的产物....
<jin0828> 鉴定完毕....
<kowalski> 大家觉得给MM洗脑效果怎么样？
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 政治虽然很多丑陋的东西。但是确是人类解放的大问题。毛主席号召我们关心政治，关心哲学嘛。
<kowalski> -.-
<gebjgd> kowalski, 不需要洗脑。直接洗澡
<sikao_lfs> 其实安分守规矩，莫谈政治，这是剥削阶级希望的。
<Changkinkuo> gebjgd,太那个什么了吧
<comegirl> opt这个分区我给了500M够不够啊
<metbsd> 我觉得中国这么多人口，搞成这样已经不错了，现在的问题不就是贫富悬殊吗，没本事的穷人总是在抱怨的，任何国家，任何朝代，都是一样的
<gebjgd> Changkinkuo, 那个？
<kowalski> gebjgd: 好主意..
<gebjgd> metbsd, 同意
<Changkinkuo> gebjgd
<jin0828> 现在的问题不就是贫富悬殊吗，没本事的穷人总是在抱怨的，任何国家，任何朝代，都是一样的.....
<microcai> metbsd: KAO 我那么有本身的人现在还是穷人
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 我觉得不是没本事。完全是无组织。
<jin0828> 现在的中国是穷人没有基本的权利~
<kowalski> microcai: -.-
<comegirl> opt这个分区我给了500M够不够啊
<Changkinkuo> gebjdg,直接
<xiaoy> metbsd, -_- 废话
<comegirl> opt这个分区我给了500M够不够啊
<kowalski> comegirl: 够了
<jin0828> 不然抚州那个农民炸什么政府....
<metbsd> 整体就是一帮子穷鬼在那边抱怨愤青，天天重装系统，还不如想想自己欠缺了什么
<^k^> comegirl: .. ..
<sikao_lfs> 根据我的感觉，本事都是培训出来的。尤其是社会上的工作。
<jin0828> 穷归穷,但穷的已经没有什么基本的权利了~跟贫富差距啥关系?
<comegirl> 哦，可是装了两个软件就花了287M了
<kowalski> comegirl: 那就多给点
<metbsd> microcai, 现在的人是需要全面发展，光会一个强项没竞争力的
<comegirl> 怎么给啊
<happyaron> 没有/opt的路过支持一下。
<comegirl> ？？
<kowalski> comegirl: 不知道，请GOOGLE
<metbsd> microcai, 如果你有能力还穷，那么是时候你去自我检讨下了
 * microcai FUCK . 我不是达芬奇
<sikao_lfs> 其实，自由软件运动里也包含很多斗争。比如版权和反版权的斗争。
 * kowalski 觉得日子挺幸福的呀
<edison0354> happyaron: 4年的playboy全在/opt里放着的表示淡定
 * microcai 话说我已经够博学了
<kowalski> edison0354: 哇呀呀
<gebjgd> metbsd, 用什么系统和经济能力没关系把
<metbsd> 你穷，别埋怨国家和有钱人阿，他们有钱是他们的本事，别把他们看的那么邪恶，有钱人也是穷过来的
<edison0354> metbsd: 你忽略了暴发户和F2D
<kowalski> 再苦不能怪政府
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 我个人感觉。其实大部分工作，没什么水平问题。培训一下都会做。工作里仔细考虑也能发现很多创新的地方。
 * microcai 不知道毛案英是不是穷过来的
<kowalski> microcai: 太子殿下都挂了
<xiaoy> metbsd, 政府给你多少钱说那么多废话：），我班你说：D多分享分享财富
<fillayu> hi
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 实际上很多人有钱，绝对不是你说的什么本事。有时候不过是腐败。
<microcai> kowalski: 那是为了皇长孙不挂
<wzlxx> 谁知道有哪个文件管理重启就只有文件关联功能的？其他的都不主要…
<metbsd> 要是你们不检讨下，不管你在哪个朝代，不管你移民去了哪个国家，你总归是最底下阶层的人
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍨ 
<kowalski> microcai: -.-
 * microcai metbsd 在这里提倡丛林法则
<sikao_lfs> metbsd: 呵呵多大？
<kowalski> 掉进了染缸只好努力变得更黑
 * kowalski 要回去了，大家祝福吧
<sikao_lfs> 恩。其实毛主席也是从丛林法则里领导人民打出来，最后改变了丛林法则
<microcai> Index 能再生？？？？？
<metbsd> 你们自己好好想想吧，别天天在这里怨天尤人，愤恨国家愤恨社会
<metbsd> 就好像操作系统一样，哪个不是用？
 * microcai metbsd 在这里提倡丛林法则
<Cherrot> 移民
<metbsd> 你调好了，用wine也可以玩游戏
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用平铺是怎么处理firefox的下载那个窗口的？
<metbsd> 意思就是说：不是操作系统不好，而是使用者的水平问题
<sikao_lfs> 恩，人千差万别，有人在丛林法则里提倡致富，有人从丛林法则出来领导人民得解放。
<xiaoy> 我不愤恨国家，不愤恨社会：就要求一个比较平等的社会。。。
<metbsd> 不好意思今天实在忍不住了
<Cherrot> metbsd: 操作系统也有烂的时候
<sikao_lfs> xiaoy: 哈哈，别搞笑了。国际歌里说的很明白。权利是不断斗争的结果。
 * microcai 不讨论怎么斗争啊？
<emacsyin> 我不愤恨杀人犯和贪污犯，只要求一个安全连接的社会环境
<Cherrot> metbsd: 以一个“完美”作为目标的操作系统
 * microcai 你都不让人讨论
<Cherrot> 往往是骗人的
 * Cherrot ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu......
<metbsd> 无完美的
<emacsyin> 我甚至鼓励别人杀人和贪污，但我自己要求生活在一个安全连接的社会中
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 垃圾垃圾垃圾垃圾
 * Cherrot Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu
<xiaoy> sikao_lfs, 那么我们斗争吧！
<xiaoy> :D
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 垃圾垃圾垃圾垃圾
 * Cherrot IRC for Ubuntu....
<gebjgd> Cherrot, irc for Arch
<Cherrot> 好吧……IRC for Linux。。。。
<caleb-> irc for FOSS
<xiaoy> Cherrot, 谈一下非UBUNTU的话题也没什么错吧
<wzssyqa> Cherrot: 这里可以随便聊的，没事
<happyaron> 谈政治的都请出去。
<happyaron> 别的随便。
<happyaron> lol
<caleb-> 不要只捧某特定 distro 就没事
<Cherrot> xiaoy: 当然没  可是每次一开IRC都是......
<Cherrot> 唉，只怪我们生活在这个环境下太久了
<gebjgd> caleb-, 哈哈
<caleb-> 前几天有个小白坚持说某 distro *最好*, 其它都不好
 * microcai .... ...
 * microcai Gentoo 最好，别的都不好 ~~~~~
<Cherrot> caleb-: 只能证明他是小白呗
 * microcai 我是小白~~~~
<gebjgd> 看到小白了
<metbsd> 我没扫大家兴吧
<Cherrot> microcai: ........................
<caleb-> microcai: 用的 gentoo?
<xiaoy> Cherrot, 真的吗？ 拿着说明在其他空间人家没机会自由言论。。。 也许吧：）
<oinil> qq\irc啥的泡mm都不靠谱的，宅男们，出门找mm才重要阿
<Cherrot> metbsd: 没有，只是有点视觉疲劳～lol:
<xiaoy> *那这
<gebjgd> oinil, 已婚男人表示压力不打
<caleb-> 刚泡mm归来
<gebjgd> oinil, 已婚男人表示压力不大
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃
<MaskRay> gentoo 最好，freebsd 也行
<oinil> gebjgd: ^_^我刚有mm。昨天才有
<oinil> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> oinil, 睡过了么？
<caleb-> oinil: 爸妈老来得女？
<Cherrot> linil
<gebjgd> caleb-, XD
<Cherrot> oinil: 老爸老妈贡献的mm 还是你找的
<szsloss> 是 sisiter 还是 girlfriend??
<caleb-> or sister == girlfriend?
 * Cherrot 额  原来个个都是重口味啊……
<szsloss> ....................
<genieliu> 用luit命令在終端上bbs，但是發現退出的之後還停留在luit命令中，不知道怎麼退出。。。有人遇到這樣的問題么？
<microcai> genieliu:  Alt+F4
<Cherrot> genieliu: Ctro+D ?
<Cherrot> genieliu: Ctrl + C?
<caleb-> 觉得 luit 不太好用
<caleb-> 很多终端都可以换 encoding 啊
<jlzhang>  /wc
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用平铺是怎么处理firefox的下载那个窗口的？
<caleb-> 不能一起平铺么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔不在？
<genieliu> Cherrot: 貌似都不行。。。
<genieliu> caleb-: 因為想寫個小腳本，省得還要輸命令和改終端的encoding。。。
<genieliu> 找到方法了，只要luit -x 就可以退出來了
<caleb-> 现在还用 telnet 的论坛多么？
<ofan> test
<caleb-> ofan: failed
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍩ 
<ofan> 卡.. 打不开网页了
<sikao_lfs> 那种论坛真古老，不过访问速度一般都比较快。winxp下的ie6被研究的太透彻了。经常被病毒或者插件拖速度。
<Cherrot> ^k^: You are beautiful, bot!
<^k^> Cherrot, 我会告诉我botmaster你说我漂亮的机器人。  ㍩ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: Nice work!
<ofan> ..... gfw 屏蔽opendns???
<metbsd> linuxqq好不好用阿
<imlg> 睡觉去
<Cherrot> ofan: google的没有被屏蔽吧
<sikao_lfs> 哇哇，k 居然卖荫。。
<imlg> metbsd, 我宁愿webqq
<^k^> Cherrot, 谢谢你的好意。  ㍩ 
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: ^k^哥威武!
<Cherrot> 咨询一个问题，使用festival的TTS时，是让他使用ALSA效率高，还是padsp festival 的方式更优雅？
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 你觉得比情绪更多的身体感觉？  ㍩ 
<emacsyin> imlg: webqq视频总是提示错误
<lemonhall> edison0354: ?
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 我是重装flash plugin 解决了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 本来打算问你要逊雷的，现在不用了……
<iee> hi,all
<^k^> iee, 好  ㍩ 
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 在哪里下载阿？
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 我都不记得哪里有下载了
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: 发份你的对答词汇库给我，wangzhenchao2003@sina.com
<caleb-> pa 一般不会快
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，我退下了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 退下吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔滚床单去吧……记得铺凉席，要不怕中暑……
<gebjgd> emacsyin, webqq能视频的路过
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还没处理，根据 WM_CLASS 设置为 floating?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 设过之后还是很大…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 为了这个我现在都已经没有什么小窗口的程序了
<caleb-> download window 用 floating 有啥好处？
<MaskRay> caleb-: xprop 显示 WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Download", "Firefox"，那么 Download 是什么
<necro__> 你们在linux上怎么上qq阿
<MaskRay> 一个 class 一个 classname?
<caleb-> MaskRay: 嗯，一个 name 一个 class
<if_else> 各位兄台，可否有在墙外的，帮忙分享一下 meego 1.2 的一段视频可否
<if_else> http://mynokiablog.com/2011/05/28/video-30-minutes-into-meego-1-2-developer-edition-on-nokia-n900/
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> meego 1.2 到底什么模样，想求真相！
<caleb-> 谣传说 meego 要上 wayland 了
<wzlxx> 哪个是classname那个是class?莫非我设置反了？
<caleb-> wayland 只有 intel 支持好
<wzlxx> 我intel集显，木有用呢还…
<if_else> caleb-: 不知道，想看视频，见真相
<caleb-> wzlxx: 前面是 name 后面是 class
<xiangfu`> if_else 你给的URL没有视频，只有一个图片啊
<wzlxx> 我的设置是对的…
<caleb-> if_else: youtube 翻墙就有了吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧，最近无心滚床单
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，那打飞机去吧……
<imlg> emacsyin, 我这没问题啊
<xiangfu`> if_else. http://youtu.be/wbmIrU3ZHoc
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome是不能设置咱们平时用的那种引导键还是不容易设置啊？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 以前没研究出来
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 现在呢？
<xiangfu`> 引导键？
<wzlxx> xiangfu`: 嗯…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 现在不用了
<xiangfu`> 是什么？
<wzlxx> xiangfu`: 就是不用win键引导～用复合键…
<wzlxx> xiangfu`: prefix
<MaskRay> xiangfu`: emacs 的 key sequence，C-x C-c 这种
<if_else> xiangfu`: 兄，应该是这个吧！http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4vN_Xn0jq0&feature=player_embedded
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 以前还想用 xbindkeys 模拟，但似乎不用 guile 扩展做不到
<if_else> 俺，出不去啊啊
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不对，可能用了 guile 扩展也不行
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 能的话倒是好事，各种 wm 就无所谓了……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 随机选择一个 wm……sawfish/xmonad/awesome/e17/fvwm
<caleb-> 很多 wm 有自己的 hotkey, 很麻烦
<crose> 请教一下：debian配置开机加载模块的文件是哪一个阿？
<caleb-> xbindkey 的排在 wm 之下
<caleb-> crose: /etc/mod*
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么搞的?emacs的.比如C-x k在fvwm里怎么表示?
<crose> caleb-: 我看看，thx
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 汗，又是这个情况，erc卡掉了，然后连不上，然后emacs就死了
<edison0354> wzlxx`: cfy已经放弃ERC了
<tusooa> wzlxx`: erc连接不上好像会提示timeout的吧.不会死的.不然C-g?
<bluek> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAzNjE2NDA0.html   求天穹壁纸
<MaskRay> 可以用 wmctrl+sh+xbindkeys 模拟 jump-or-exec
<caleb-> 不稳定的软件不是好软件
<wzlxx`> tusooa: C-g木有用…
<MaskRay> caleb-: 嗯，所以要先把那些妨碍使用的去掉
<bluek> 有人知道吗
<wzlxx`> 模仿jump-or-exec??现在sawfish用的人太少了
<tusooa> wzlxx`: ESC ESC ESC呢?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好的，互相想给EX写封信，我的每一个飞机都为你而打。。。。
<MaskRay> caleb-: 能让 xbindkeys 优先级高于 wm 吗
<wzlxx`> tusooa: 没有用的～如果是刚开始连不上会提示,也不会死掉，然是中途如果死了就不行了…
<caleb-> MaskRay: kernel based 可能可以
<tusooa> ...
<caleb-> MaskRay: 有些 hotkey 软件是直接抓 kernel event
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有这情况，minibuffer 提示输入，但不知怎么的光标不在 minibuffer，然后就用 ESC ESC ESC?
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 如果可以的话那就不用给每个WM设置快捷键了
<lemonhall> bluek: 这个效果真的很好。。。特别是那个前台焦点突出
<lemonhall> bluek: 很直观的效果
<caleb-> wzlxx`: 很多 wm 没提供接口啊
<bluek> temonhall,我求天穹壁纸
<tusooa> MaskRay: 光标不在minibuffer就C-x o
<wzlxx`> caleb-: 提供的有哪个WM？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 会切换过去的.
<wzlxx`> 我有三个WM， sawfish openbox awesome
<bluek> temonhall,还有那个刚开始火跟着鼠标走的那个效果怎么实现的？
<lemonhall> bluek: 小伙子有个很漂亮的女朋友。。鉴定完毕。。。。这样设置COMQIZ会很吃显卡。。。
<bluek> lemonhall, 呵呵，我的显卡1g
<bluek> lemonhall, 刚开始的那个三团火跟着鼠标走的不会，我只会在上面写字。但是怎么跟着鼠标走呢？
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: xbindkeys -mk，可能可以
<bluek> lemonhall, 那个天穹壁纸有吗？
<lemonhall> bluek: 各种羡慕妒忌恨。。。。
<lemonhall> bluek: 我现在对显卡没要求了。。不玩游戏不看高清。。。256MB足够跑COMPIZ和WIN7
<bluek> lemonhall, 别的效果都可以实现，就是那三团火跟着鼠标走的不会。
<lemonhall> bluek: 木有，那个真好看
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 没有用过，我的三个WM都配置了，配置的基本一样的…
<emacsyin> 谁能帮我下载这个东http://sourceforge.net/projects/bitcoin/files/Bitcoin/bitcoin-0.3.21/bitcoin-0.3.21-linux.tar.gz/download
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Bitcoin from SourceForge.net
<emacsyin> 我的网通无法解析这个
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: openbox awesome metacity?
<caleb-> emacsyin: debian 有收
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: openbox awesome MeaCulpa
<caleb-> emacsyin: 去 debian 镜象找
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: openbox awesome sawfish
<caleb-> debian 有国内的官方 ftp 了
<emacsyin> caleb-: 谢谢
<lemonhall> emacsyin: 直接sudo apt-get install bitcoin
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 谢谢
<caleb-> ubuntu 11.10 也有收
<lemonhall> emacsyin: 不客气。。。谁知道你是不是UBUNTU呢
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 我用的是debian squeeze，似乎没有
<emacsyin> 谁能发送一个给我吗？chinesegann@gmail.com
<caleb-> emacsyin: squeeze backports 有
<crose> caleb-: debian怎么才能彻底卸载掉一个内核模块呢？
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: emacs被erc锁死的这个问题有谁解决没？
<caleb-> crose: 如果是自己编译的要自己 rm
<crose> caleb-: ……
<caleb-> crose: 是说 rmmod?
<crose> 不是
<caleb-> crose: modprobe -r
<emacsyin> caleb-: 怎么添加backports
<crose> caleb-: modprobe -r和rmmod不一样么？
<caleb-> crose: 不一样
<caleb-> emacsyin: google 或百毒一下吧
<crose> caleb-: 哦，我去man一下
<caleb-> crose: 推荐用 modprobe -r
<crose> caleb-: 用atheros的卡，默认的atl1c有bug，编译的atl1e没问题，关键下载是系统启动总是加载atl1c
<caleb-> crose: 有个 blacklist 要设置
<crose> caleb-: 我知道etc下面那个有个黑名单，但是怎么设置启动哪个模块呢？
<emacsyin> caleb-: 哪里有flash plugin?
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: 没办法，emacs 单线程的
<caleb-> crose: /etc/modules <- 如果没有这文件的话自己添加
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 哪里有flash plugin的deb包？
<caleb-> emacsyin: adobe 官方就有提供啊
<caleb-> emacsyin: 还可以 apt 的
<emacsyin> caleb-: apt的那个网址我不知道怎么用
<crose> caleb-: 哦
<emacsyin> caleb-: 每次选择apt下载，会提示我选择应用软件，但是不知道要用什么应用软件才能打开那个apt网址
<crose> caleb-: thx，我再重启试试:P
<linsux> multiget: relocation error: multiget: symbol _Z23wxHandleFatalExceptionsb, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<caleb-> emacsyin: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ natty partner
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu
<caleb-> emacsyin: 添加到源列表
<emacsyin> caleb-: 谢谢
<emacsyin> caleb-: 此源里有那个插件，是吗
<emacsyin> caleb-: 是这个吗  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<emacsyin> caleb-: y
<emacsyin> caleb-: adobe-flashplugin:
<emacsyin>  依赖: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>=2.22.0) but it is not installable
<emacsyin>  推荐: adobe-flash-properties-gtk 但是此软件包将不会被安装 或者
<emacsyin>  	adobe-flash-properties-kde 但是此软件包将不会被安装
<emacsyin>  
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: combo keys 似乎必须要用 guile 扩展
<caleb-> emacsyin: natty 可以換成舊一點的版本
<caleb-> emacsyin: natty 是 11.04
<emacsyin> caleb-: 10.10是哪个？
<emacsyin> caleb-: Maverick Meerka前一个还是后一个？
<emacsyin> caleb-: adobe-flashplugin:
<emacsyin>  依赖: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>=2.21.6) but it is not installable
<emacsyin>  推荐: adobe-flash-properties-gtk 但是此软件包将不会被安装 或者
<emacsyin>  	adobe-flash-properties-kde 但是此软件包将不会被安装
<emacsyin>  
<emacsyin>  
<^k^> emacsyin:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<caleb-> emacsyin: 没有 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 就再降吧
<emacsyin> caleb-: 好
<caleb-> emacsyin: 用啥版本？
<emacsyin> caleb-: lucid吧
<emacsyin> caleb-: 这下可以了
<emacsyin> caleb-: 今天长进不少哦
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你最愛的是那個語言？
<emacsyin> Kandu: python
<crose> caleb-: 还是不行，照黑名单的说法It does not affect autoloading of modules by the kernel.必须找法子卸掉才行
<Kandu> emacsyin: 哦，你的最愛么
<MaskRay> Kandu: haskell
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，相比 lisp 的優點呢？
<caleb-> crose: kernel 不会自动加载模块的
<emacsyin> MaskRay: haskell有这么好吗
<caleb-> crose: 要靠 udev / modprobe 才会
<crose> caleb-: ……那怎么会不行的呢= =！
<MaskRay> Kandu: 括号少，函数式，纯性，惰性，表达能力很强
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如生成所有包含 4 个元素的 Bool 列表 [False,False,False,False]、[False,False,False,True]、…… mapM (const[False,True]) [1..4]
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如生成 Fibnacci 序列：fibs = 0 : scanl (+) 1 fibs
<MaskRay> Kandu: 强大的类型系统，能避免很多错误
<MaskRay> Kandu: 从函数的类型就能看出它是否会发生 副作用（输入输出等），不用像 c 的函数那样你用了不知道会不会修改全局变量
<imtxc> 分析 JPEG 图像文件时出错(Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x42 0x4d)
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 我重新安装了flash plugin,仍然提示Error #2046
<Kandu> MaskRay: 謝謝 :)
<MaskRay> 很多软件都没有好的文档
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 我的本来是没问题的，就是装了adobeair后就有问题了
<MaskRay> 很多软件都没有文档
<MaskRay> xbindkeys 居然没有文档
 * microcai what doc ? go gentoo ~
<emacsyin> 不爽阿，还是富
<sleepwalkera> 怎么调整摄像头曝光时长和色彩
<Evanescence> 请帮忙测试下这个博客能否访问， http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/?p=7
<MaskRay> sawfish 这么好的 wm 也是
<sleepwalkera> 最垃圾的那种杂牌摄像头
<caleb-> MaskRay: 有啊
<MaskRay> caleb-: 那是改名前的
<emacsyin> 不爽阿，还是Error #2046
<caleb-> Evanescence: 墙外可
<sleepwalkera> Evanescence: 北京联通可
<Evanescence> caleb-: 不是吧，又不行阿，我自己怎么可以访问，奇怪了
<xiangfu> Evanescence: How to build “free” blog with wordpress on you computer
<Evanescence> sleepwalkera: 你可以？
<Evanescence> xiangfu: 恩，就是它
<sleepwalkera> Evanescence: 可以
<Evanescence> sleepwalkera: 你翻墙吗？
<emacsyin> caleb-: bitcoin装好后在哪里可以找到
<MaskRay> caleb-: 那个是 programming manual 吧
<sleepwalkera> Evanescence: 没有
<myke2> MaskRay: 写个code找规律: n * n的格子中写入 1 ~ n^2, 每个数字出现一次, 然后 最小化 max{maxC - minC: C为某一行或者某一列}
<microcai> crontab 有戏啊！
<sleepwalkera> 怎么调整摄像头曝光时长和色彩
<microcai> crontab 真牛逼。我再也不更新系统了
<microcai> crontab 帮我自动更新了
<Evanescence> sleepwalkera: 哦，可能是部分人不能访问，好奇怪，我是用DynDNS作为DNS解析的，我 运行了ddclient，但是进程里找不到
<wzlxx`> 汗
<caleb-> microcai: 更到出问题的包就哭了
<microcai> caleb-:  ... ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 写不动。。
<microcai> caleb-: 不知道 crontab 能不能把执行结果给我 email 过来
<caleb-> microcai: 安装成功又不保证不出问题
<myke2> n稍微大点怎么办
<bluek> 三团火找到了哈。
<myke2> 除了搜索
<caleb-> microcai: 很多问题都是装好才爆出来的
<MaskRay> myke2: 只会搜索。昨天的怎么做
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 会不会是我的flash plugin版本低了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么昨天的?
<Evanescence> caleb-: 现在能再试试访问吗？http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/?p=7
<caleb-> Evanescence: 能访问
<Evanescence> caleb-: 是吗?^_^，终于好了
<microcai> caleb-: 貌似 Gentoo 只要安装成功，不会出问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 昨天的 w[u]+w[v] 什么的
<caleb-> microcai: upstream bug 呢？
<caleb-> microcai: 更新可能更到 upstream bug
<MaskRay> microcai: luit sigsegv
<microcai> caleb-:  .. Gentoo developer 会帮我挡住的
<MaskRay> microcai: luit sigsegv
<caleb-> microcai: 胡扯…
<MaskRay> microcai: 我 gentoo 装的 luit -encoding gbk 直接 sigsegv
<wzlxx`> gentoo我编译内核老不过，所以现在还是arch
<caleb-> 有些大牛偶尔也会出点低级错误
<caleb-> 过去的品质无法保证未来的 new release 没有严重 bug
<microcai> MaskRay: 这是什么东西？
<MaskRay> gnu 为什么拿 scheme 做扩展语言
<myke2> MaskRay http://acm.timus.ru/problem.aspx?space=1&num=1833
<microcai> MaskRay:  RMS 是个固执的人
<caleb-> RMS 是个择善固执的人
<MaskRay> e17 svn 的 ecore 居然无法编译通过
<MaskRay> 然后一个月没反应
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 你也gentoo了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: 一直 gentoo
<MaskRay> microcai: 因为没用成，所以不知道能怎么样
<MaskRay> microcai: 也许能让一些 gbk 编码的程序运行得正常些
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到可以窃取cookie的网页
<microcai> MaskRay: 直接在 gnome-terminal 里调一下编码
<MaskRay> myke2: timed out
<myke2> MaskRay: 上不上, 暂时先留着
<MaskRay> microcai: 不用 evince 外 gnome 的东西
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 我虚拟机里弄了下，打算换呢，但是内核起不来…
<microcai> MaskRay: 好吧。反正我的补丁是坚决不支持 utf-8 以外的编码的
<MaskRay> wzlxx`: 一直 gentoo
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 呵呵…
<MaskRay> microcai: 反正我是坚决不用 evince 以外的gnome程序的
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 我evince都没用，呵呵，foxitreader代替了
<bluek> 问一下哈，为什么我的brasero在刻录的时候不允许选择刻机呢？默认是灰色？
<bluek> 或者说，brasero 为什么认不到我的光驱？
 * microcai 当麻要非礼人了
<caleb-> 当麻打炮摸乳手
<microcai> kao!
<microcai> 个性， 失败  。。 可爱。 。。 全 TMD 是日语
<microcai> 至少我能明确的听出来
 * imtxc 睡了一天，明天又是星期一？
<linsux> 靠，搜狗字库不过如此
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 明天星期八好不
<dreamysirc> linsux: 那你还想哪样？
<microcai> 应当  也是日语~
<linsux> 和搜狗一样行不
<caleb-> imtxc: 你穿越了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果awesome可以用xbindkeys的话那不就可以用任意的快捷键了吗？
<myke2> caleb-: Hi
<myke2> caleb-: 我访问的网页能否随意读取cookie?
<myke2> ofan: Hi
<caleb-> 不行啊
<myke2> caleb-: 比如TabA, TabB, TabA能否读取TabB中的内容?
<caleb-> 偷别的 domain 的 cookie 没那么简单
<myke2> caleb-: 需要bug?
<caleb-> myke2: 一般不行
<myke2> caleb-: 除了cookie呢?
<caleb-> myke2: 没有 bug 只能想办法偷部份资料，比如登陆状态啥的可以
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 悲剧，有些 wm 不完全支持 ewmh 的
<caleb-> myke2: 要偷其它站的完整 cookie 只能靠后门了（插件啥的）
<caleb-> chrome 很多插件可以干坏事，remote javascript 之类的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 还是乖乖找个WM用吧…不要折腾这些了还是…
<caleb-> user 同意安装插件 -> 插件取得 full local history -> blahblah
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 像我的 xmonad 不支持 wmctrl -l
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 像我的 xmonad 不支持 wmctrl -a emacs
<wzlxx> MaskRay: hehe
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不过 e17 sawfish 说不定支持
<myke2> caleb-: 比如登陆了帐号foo@xxx, 然后上了另一个网站, 能否得到"foo@xxx"
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish里的快捷键的很强了已经
<caleb-> myke2: 不行
<myke2> caleb-: 那么能得到什么? 什么登陆状态
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 但sawfish里不知道该用哪个panel，似乎总是有问题…
<caleb-> myke2: 可以知道你有没有登陆 google / facebook 之类的
<caleb-> myke2: 但你用啥 id 登陆没办法知道
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还有匹配窗口的功能也很强
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 有段时间我拿它当 tiling wm 用的，因为有 key sequence
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，sawfish不也保留了，但是就是没有配置好托盘…
<myke2> caleb-: 他如何得到的?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 习惯有一个托盘…
<caleb-> myke2: 比如 load 一个要登陆才能看的图片，然后检测 load 成功与否
<WUJIE> 大家好哦
<caleb-> myke2: 类似的技巧不少
<caleb-> myke2: 所以不是万能的，要针对特定资料去抓
<WUJIE> 终于下定决心把1TB的硬盘全部用来装fedora15了
<Evanescence> ( mplayer ~/Music ) && ( echo "ddclient failed" | mail -s "ddclient startup failed" ) ----? 这句命令在bash里是什么意思 ?
<myke2> caleb-: 明白了, 但是id就比较困难了? 如果不是ssl登陆呢?
<ofan> myke2: hi..
<wzlxx> 发现vim的=G自动缩进不给力
<myke2> ofan: 推荐一个看info的工具
<imtxc> 大家的ubuntu 都用的什么桌面呢
<caleb-> myke2: cookie 本来就是隔离的，所以不好抓
<wzlxx> myke2: emacs
<ofan> myke2: 很少看info..
<Evanescence> myke2: 什么info？
<caleb-> myke2: 还是后门比较快…
<myke2> ofan: 我现在临时找到了一个pinfo
<ofan> WUJIE: 装100个fedora15??
<myke2> caleb-: 后门有针对性的
<microcai> 当嘛居然和刚见面的 index 同居了 ？？？？？？？
<ofan> myke2: 有什么效果?
<caleb-> myke2: 偷资料都是针对性的啊
<imtxc> gnome 感觉有些大哇  反应也挺慢
<WUJIE> 装了一个fedora
<WUJIE> 用gnome3
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 你info输入看看就知道了
<caleb-> myke2: 本来就不容易偷
<ofan> WUJIE: 用的了1T?
<caleb-> 偷资料的王道：social engineering
<WUJIE> 恩，OPT分了350G
<myke2> caleb-: 不是啊, 比如某个网站(如聊天网站等等), 然后光谱搜集信息然后存到服务器上, 我想知道他最多能得到多少, 通过正常手段.
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 像是类似man的内置帮助手册？
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 1tb 大哥求硬盘
<WUJIE> 干嘛？？
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 是的
<myke2> ofan: 能设置简单的key binding
<caleb-> myke2: 那没必要从 cookie 偷吧
<ofan> myke2: 用emacs不更好
<myke2> ofan: 不会emacs
<WUJIE> 我有个SSD的250G硬盘，舍不得用
<caleb-> myke2: 聊天记录透露的资料更多
<Evanescence> 有人帮忙解答下吗？ ( mplayer ~/Music ) && ( echo "ddclient failed" | mail -s "ddclient startup failed" ) ----? 这句命令在bash里是什么意思 ?
<ofan> WUJIE: 学学
<myke2> caleb-: 我只是举个例子
<ofan> myke2: 学学
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 使不得就给我
<bluek> 好多的问题啊
<myke2> ofan: 有没有vim的插件什么的
<WUJIE> 问一下，ofan怎么你也用fedora了？？
<ofan> myke2: 不清楚..
<bluek> myke2,问你啊，为什么我的brasero在选择光驱的时候是灰色？也就是说认不到光驱。但实事上，我的dvd-rw是有用的。
<ofan> WUJIE: 不用fedora...
<ofan> WUJIE: 我arch党
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 你看看shell的术就知道了
<myke2> bluek: 不懂的, 没用过几次brasero, 你网上搜索下: cdrecord, 这个工具也尝试下
<caleb-> myke2: 常见的还是透过 flash / java plugin 漏洞做坏事
<caleb-> myke2: 透过 cookie 能做的挺有限
<WUJIE> 哦，在ubuntu和fedora游走了？？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 哦
<bluek> myke2, 还有一个问题，以前我插上移动设备，都是自动加载，为什么现在要手动加载呢？直接插上去没反应。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 播放音乐和结束了就mail信息
<ofan> 看文档去..
<bluek> myke2, 貌似中途我就更新了一下，也不知道是不是因为更新的问题。呵呵。
<WUJIE> 对了，fedora15有破音问题
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: &&是逻辑或还是逻辑和？
<bluek> myke2, 手动挂载就可以。但是以前是自动的，插进去就行
<bluek> 哈
<billlee> & means and
<WUJIE> 想问下，LVM是什么卷
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 都不是
<ofan> && is and
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 和c不一样
<linsux> logical volumn m
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 是操作符？
<WUJIE> ？？哥哥们，LVM是什么磁盘分区？？
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 前面的cmd执行成功才执行 || 则相反
<WUJIE> cmd不是DOS么？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 明白了
<WUJIE> :-!
<billlee> linux volume manage, lvm
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 命令的缩写哥
<ofan> WUJIE: 大姐多大了
<WUJIE> 哦
<WUJIE> 看上去好神奇的LVM，‘
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 个人别用lvm
<billlee> dreamysirc: why?
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 服务器就不错，听说lvm损硬盘
<WUJIE> 为什么？？？？
<WUJIE> 不会把
<dreamysirc> billlee: why什么
<WUJIE> 我永乐
<WUJIE> 用了
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 很好
<WUJIE> 会不会死额
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 不会
<caleb-> 现在不流行 lvm 了吧
<caleb-> 改用 btrfs
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 现在流行zfs了~~~~~~
<WUJIE> fedora还延续了
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 大内存
<caleb-> dreamysirc: linux 没 kernel zfs
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 有了
<caleb-> fedora 都要默认 btrfs 了
<void1> btf
<linsux> btrfs是变态人系统吗
<linsux> wtf is btrfs
<WUJIE> :-)
<crose> caleb-: 还是要靠wiki啊，好一套折腾：http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModuleBlacklisting
<void1> btrfs又不和lvm矛盾
<linsux> 听说f15的gnome好用
<WUJIE> LVM依旧在
<void1> lvm能用各种各样的fs
<linsux> 我现在f15下还是用xfce4
<WUJIE> 郁闷，fedora的软件库没ubuntu的生动
<WUJIE> 用fedora15
<linsux> WUJIE, 什么意思
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 何来生动一说？
<WUJIE> ubuntu的软件库有插图啊
<linsux> 这么好
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 真的么？好生动啊~~~~~~~~
<linsux> 下载f15 gnome了
<WUJIE> 是额，有图有真相啊
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 你是看软件不是用软件吧~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 要是用的话下载后可以看到吐啊~~~~~~
<WUJIE> 我用软件啊，看不懂英文就看图
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish似乎不识别下面的托盘，如果自己启动一个的话那其他的窗口是可以覆盖托盘的…
<myke2> bluek: 你是否有挂载的权力?
<dreamysirc> wzlxx: 一个老gnome的wm 或许被抛弃了~~~~~~~
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<microcai> what ???
<WUJIE> 发现Empathy，还是不错的，我用Empathy跟你们聊天额
<wzlxx> dreamysirc: 一点不比其他WM差…
<microcai> 炮姐居然去打一方通行？？？！
 * microcai 炮姐居然去打一方通行？？？！
<WUJIE> 缩写哥:-(
<dreamysirc> wzlxx: 没人说它差，我了个去
<linsux> 我用xchat
<dreamysirc> linsux: 我用蓝猫我自豪
<WUJIE> Empathy也可以登录
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 这不是废话么~~~~~~~~
<WUJIE> 蓝猫是什么？？
<linsux> win里也是用xchat
<dream1986> 我win中用xchat 2
<myke2> linsux: win里的xchat是收费的吧
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 你没听过我是蓝猫我自豪，我有姿势我自豪？？？
<WUJIE> 我不用win了（暂时的，因为没有盘）
<dream1986> xchat 2免费
<myke2> 是官方编译的?
<WUJIE> 恩
<dream1986> 不是，
<WUJIE> 一个人编译的
<linsux> 蓝猫是啥
<Evanescence> 有没有在vim里写博客的办法？我找了下，有xmlrpc API的插件，还有其他办法吗？
<myke2> 不是的
<WUJIE> 淘气呢》咖喱妹妹呢？
<WUJIE> 还有田妞
<myke2> I am making an unofficial free X-Chat (UNIX IRC client) build for Windows,
<peng1> 你们好，我可找到组织了
<dreamysirc> linsux: 蓝猫不知道么？st 风暴之灵
<peng1> 有人愿意帮助我吗?
<WUJIE> 恩？？
<peng1> 我想测试一下，我的vsftp架设好了没有
<caleb-> peng1: 直接問
<WUJIE> 组织？
<NWMonster> peng1, 你想得到什么帮助
<dream1986> peng1: 地址呢
<dream1986> 直接发上来
<linsux> myke2, 免费
<peng1> 请您，输入，  ftp://119.123.120.129:5021,可以看见什么？
<jyf1987> 斗篷亲自端菜 lol
<peng1> 再输入  ftp://119.123.120.129:6021,可以看见什么？
<WUJIE> 无法打开，未挂载！！
<myke2> linsux: unofficial
<dreamysirc> peng1: 不行
<void1> 5021 可以连上的
<peng1> ftp://119.123.120.129:6021
<dreamysirc> void1: 我也不行，杂回事
<WUJIE> 我现在想问一下，乳房痛
<microcai> dreamysirc: 炮姐有妹妹？？？！？！？？！
<dream1986> peng1: 你架设在自己家里？没用动态dns吧？直接连不上的
<linsux> myke2, official, pre-compiled win32 version
<caleb-> microcai: 一万多个
<peng1> void你看见什么了？
<dreamysirc> microcai: 小心炮姐炸死你
<dreamysirc> dream1986: 不用的吧，直接连得上吧
<void1> 只是可以连上
<myke2> linsux: http://xchat.org/windows/ 怎么写是收费的
<microcai> caleb-: 到底是什么意思？？？？？？？
<void1> 要取数据需要pasv
<bluek> myke2, 有啊
<NWMonster> http://xchat.org/windows/#register
<bluek> 手动挂载我也没有加sudo
<caleb-> microcai: 跳着看？
<myke2> bluek: 哦, gconf-editor
 * microcai 求解释。为何炮姐有那么多妹妹
<caleb-> microcai: 剧情很明确啊
<bluek> myke2, 和这个有关？
 * microcai 求解释。为何炮姐有那么多妹妹
<dream1986> dreamysirc: 你们那的网络可以直接连上去？我这不行，不用动态dns外部连不进来
<bluek> myke2, 路径？哈哈，忘记了
<caleb-> microcai: 仔细看
<myke2> bluek: 打开apps -> nautilus -> preferences 找到media_automount
<dreamysirc> dream1986: 以前可以，现在不弄ftp和http了
<dream1986> 哦
<bluek> myke2, 我是说打开edirot的路径？嘿
<microcai> caleb-:  !!~~~~~ 求解释啦！！！
<peng1> 可是我的公网ip，119.123.120.129，没有问题
<dreamysirc> peng1:  你自己可以访问么？
<myke2> bluek: 直接gconf-editor就可以了
<peng1> 我自己可以访问
<bluek> myke2, 打开了
<dreamysirc> peng1: 别自己都不行
<peng1> 我自己可以
<myke2> bluek: 找到那个选项
<peng1> bluek,你两个都打开了吗？
<bluek> myke2, 嗯嗯，打开了
<WUJIE> 粗野又心虚的老男人，有问题别客气尽管问 | 请向大家介绍自己，并稍候五到十分钟，使大家可以回应你
<bluek> myke2, 后面打勾了啊
<dream1986> peng1: 要是你那网络也禁止了的话，你的外网地址别人也是连不上的，要用动态dns，我这就这样，我去年也搞过
<peng1> dreamysirc你打开了吗？
 * microcai 炮姐的妹妹是不是机器人？
<bluek> peng1, 跟我说？dreamysirc是什么意思
<peng1> 错了
<caleb-> 机器人怎么可能是妹妹…
<bluek> myke2, 后面打上勾了啊，奇怪了
<WUJIE> 大家好，我是菜鸟，22岁，女的，我希望各位帮助我
<dreamysirc> peng1: 没有
<NWMonster> WUJIE, 哇，美女啊
 * caleb- 不相信 WUJIE 是mm
<peng1> dream1986，我是通过adsl共享上网一体机上网的
<imadper> 话说,intel的显卡linux驱动给力嘛?
<WUJIE> 让你摸摸
<imadper> caleb-: 当然不信了
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 走开，伪娘
<ofan> WUJIE: 娘炮
<ofan> WUJIE: 你是WinXP的马甲?
<peng1> dream1986，我如何知道我的网络是否禁止了呢？
<NWMonster> myke2, 我在win上用的是官方的xchat不过自己写了个inline patch把时间检验patch掉了。
<imadper> vaapi还要多久能进入官方源呀?
<peng1> 各位，帮帮我
<dreamysirc> ofan: wujie是winxp？
<myke2> ofan: 听MaskRay说emacs很难学
<ofan> dreamysirc: 猜的
<WUJIE> 我是fedora15
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 你好xp
<WUJIE> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201011/166232.shtml
<imadper> myke2: emacs為什麼要学?
<dream1986> peng1: 我这是用路由的小局域网，内部可以正常登陆ftp,外网不用动态dns是登不进来的
<peng1> dream1986，请你测试一下
<ofan> myke2: 我在学..  变用边学
<imadper> myke2: 直接用呀~~
<WUJIE> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201011/166232.shtml 看看伪娘‘
<imadper> myke2: 先用erc~~
<dream1986> peng1: 我都试过了
<bluek> peng1, 说说你的情况？现在的网络情况
<dream1986> 不行
<microcai> caleb-: 那为何她妹妹说话那么怪？？？ 还要附带自己的语气的？
<peng1> 如何使用动态dns?
<myke2> imadper: 以前用过, M-x erc?
<imadper> myke2: 对呀~~
<imadper> myke2: 基本不用设置就能用~
<NWMonster> dreamysirc, 不太可能，他跟winxp的IP段不一样。
<dream1986> peng1: 要花钱的，你搜一下，花生壳用的比较多
<bluek> NWMonster, 人家可以用跳板
<dreamysirc> NWMonster: 不能伪ip么？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 可以,但是,何必呢
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<myke2> NWMonster: 你能查昨天的ip?
<imadper> 老k抽风了?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 这是必须的，哪来的何必
<myke2> imadper: ^k^ 更新
<NWMonster> dreamysirc, bluek 我想你们都见识到winxp的水平了
<imadper> dreamysirc: 换个ip来逗我们?
<imadper> dreamysirc: 还是必须的?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 他也是xp的马甲
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我想知道能查昨天的ip?
<dreamysirc> imadper: 你也是xp的马甲么？
<peng1> adsl+路由上网，这个路由的地址192.168.1.1,两台机器，都安装了vsftp,地址分别是192.168.1.100(ftp端口设置成6021),192.168.1.101(ftp端口设置成5021),我的路由器，做了端口映射，6021映射到192.168.1.100，5021映射到192.168.1.101，
<NWMonster> myke2, 我昨天查他IP了，是上海的
<peng1> dream1986  adsl+路由上网，这个路由的地址192.168.1.1,两台机器，都安装了vsftp,地址分别是192.168.1.100(ftp端口设置成6021),192.168.1.101(ftp端口设置成5021),我的路由器，做了端口映射，6021映射到192.168.1.100，5021映射到192.168.1.101，
<tenzu1> ip不一定对啊
<imadper> ..... dreamysirc,你亮了
<dreamysirc> imadper: 一直都很闪亮的~~~~~~
<dream1986> peng1: 现在进去了
<peng1> dream1986我本机用命令  ftp://192.168.1.100:6021  ftp://192.168.1.101:5021  没有问题，都可以上
<peng1> dream1986，两个都进去了吗？
<peng1> 分别有几个文件？
<imtxc> 为什么我使用kde桌面 是黑屏呢
<dream1986> peng1: 刚进去了，什么都没有，6021进去 了
<dreamysirc> dream1986: 我怎么不行
<bluek> peng1, 我看了一下，你的意思是内网可以，外网不可以？
<dream1986> 不过有错误警告
<peng1> 你往上前进一层目录看看
<peng1> 什么错误警告
<imtxc> Ubuntu10.04 进入KDE就黑屏了
<peng1> bluek，你的意思对
<dream1986> 425 Failed to establish connection.
<peng1> dream1986 一定要使用passive模式，还有你是用xp的ie浏览器，还是ubuntu的firefox?
<dream1986> peng1: 反应很慢，要好长时间，我用firefox
<microcai> caleb-:  !~!!!! 找到答案了
<imadper> test
<^k^> imadper, ....  ㍫ 
<microcai> caleb-:  居然是邪恶的 一方通行 克隆出来的 ~~~~~~~~
<peng1> bluek 我没有测试外网
<imtxc> 请问大家有遇到这样的问题么
<dreamysirc> dream1986: 我怎么都不行啊
<imadper> imtxc: arch里遇到过,当时就索性不用arch了...
<imadper> imtxc: 所以帮不了你 ...
<dream1986> peng1: 反应真的很慢，进不去上一层
<imtxc> imadper, 我用的Ubuntu 以前没用过KDE 今天刚使用
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 什么问题？
<imadper> imtxc: 不过,kde的话,最好还是mdv...
 * microcai 将情感随着发言一同说出口的怪人
<peng1> dream1986，有几个文件？
<dream1986> dreamysirc: 能进就是速度很慢，而且有错误
<imadper> imtxc: ubuntu的kde就是一个崩溃池
<bluek> peng1,内网可以上，那是不用测的，说明你的ftp server没问题，可是外网你怎么上呢？你没有地址啊。。。你直接用路由器里面的动态地址？
<bluek> peng1, 如果你直接ftp://ip：port 是ok的，如果你直接ftp://外网:port 是不ok的是吧？
<dream1986> peng1: 没有文件
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 进去KDE就黑屏的。
<imtxc> imadper, 这样啊，我再查查
<dream1986> 先离开一下……
<imadper> imtxc: 你可以在这里问问,大家都诟病ubuntu的kde的
<peng1>  bluek，我没有ftp://外网:port，我只是猜测，外网也应该是这样
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 把kde的特效关了换成别的
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 不用opengl
<peng1> bluek,请你用filezilla测试一下
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 我的webqq视频发生#2046错误，一直解决不了哦
<emacsyin> webqq视频你们的都能实用吗
<imtxc> dreamysirc, 进去是黑的 没办法改其他东西呀？
<vic> imtxc: 换arch。。。kde没有嘿屏
<bluek> peng1, 之前的我没有看，我不知道你想干什么。。。
<bluek> peng1, 外网问题，刚刚有兄弟说过了，可以用花生壳，或者是别的，如果是内网，路由里面没必要做nat
 * jxhow 有个网站 根据郁闷查询出ip的那个哦？
<imtxc> imadper, 呵呵 其实，我是在找一个占用资源少 ，响应快点的桌面  gnome 点一下得等好已会……
<imadper> vic: kde的话,mdv真的很不错
<peng1>  dream1986，你用filezilla测试一下看看？
<imadper> imtxc: kde更慢,想快又好看,就e17
 * jxhow 谁知道   还有个能查询出世界各地区 的制定网址的ping值
<vic> imadper: arch用习惯了 还真不适应别的
<imadper> imtxc: 单纯的想快,就ion3
<myke2> MaskRay: 你昨天说emacs什么学习曲线
<imadper> vic: 恩,就跟我适应不了arch一样~~
<imadper> myke2: 那个学习曲线是搞笑的~
<imtxc> imadper, e17我没装了 用apt-get
<dreamysirc> imadper: ion3现在不是主人走了么？
<vic> imadper: 为啥适应不了arch？
<peng1> bluek，我感觉很奇怪，从道理上讲，应该没有问题，为何一定要搞花生壳？
<imadper> dreamysirc: 不知道,现在改用自动瓦片了
<imadper> vic: 上不了网
<vic> imadper: 教育网？
<imadper> vic: 客户单问题
<imadper> vic: 客户端
<imadper> vic: 恩
<peng1> bluek请你用命令行测试一下  ftp  -p  119.123.120.129  5021
<imadper> vic: 图形界面的客户端
<vic> imadper: cli的呢
<imadper> vic: 没有cli的版本
<peng1> dream1986   请你用命令行测试一下  ftp  -p  119.123.120.129  5021
<imadper> vic: 以前可以用cli的,现在升级了,旧的不能用了
<vic> 谁用皮筋的
<imadper> vic: 其实自己下载包也可以,但是懒得折腾
<imadper> vic: 我用
<vic> imadper: 那你悲剧
<imadper> vic: 我的飞信和qq都是pidgin的
<imadper> vic: 是悲剧~
<peng1> pigin如何使用飞信？
<vic> imadper: 每次跟你说话都得输入前三个字母 再tab。。有没有办法直接不用输入就可以的
<imadper> vic: 不知道,我的irc用的erc...
<imadper> peng1: openfeiton-pidgin
<imadper> peng1: 也可能是pidgin-openfetion
<imadper> peng1: 差不多就是这个吧~~
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 我重装了flash plugin 后就行了
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 你是重装哪个包？
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 把那个 flash plugin installer 卸掉，重装
<vic> imadper: kde的kopote不给力 不支持irc
<imadper> vic: erc搞定
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 或者试试直接装flash plugin 而不是针对火狐的flash plugin installer
<peng1> 由於飛信在2010年下半年使用4.0協議，Pidgin飛信插件暫時不能使用。
<imadper> vic: kde也可以用pidgin嘛~~
<vic> imadper: 没装emacs
<imadper> peng1: 不可能
<peng1> http://linux-wiki.cn/index.php?title=%E9%A3%9E%E4%BF%A1&variant=zh-hant
<imadper> vic: 装一个呗~
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 是哪个包阿，哪里可以下载
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<vic> imadper: 我现在就用的pidgin
<imadper> vic: 问阿蓉
<imadper> vic: 发错人了
<vic> imadper: 对emacs无爱了现在
<emacsyin> Cherrot: flashplugin-nonfree可以吗
<pointer> 瓦要折腾freebsd。。
<imadper> peng1: 问阿蓉,他打包的吧?
<imadper> pointer: 欢迎各种自虐~
<pointer> imadper, .....
<pointer> imadper, .minix~
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 我用的不是他
<imadper> vic: emacs的gdb-many-window还是很给力的
<imadper> pointer: 看不懂~
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 是哪一个？
 * imadper 好热,洗澡去~~
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 我重装了flashplugin-installer
<pointer> imadper, minix系统~
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 这个东西似乎没有阿
<imadper> pointer: 现在用这东西,有驱动吗?
<imadper> pointer: os/2
<pointer> imadper, 玩玩而已~
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 不过不知道问题的解决和火狐的升级有没有关系……
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 这个包哪里下载的？
<vic> imadper: 反正对emacs无爱 我连vim都少用 懒的折腾
<imadper> pointer: 各种自虐系统,随你选~
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 没有关系
<pointer> 。。
<Cherrot> emacsyin: 没有？源里就有啊
<imadper> vic: gedit?nano?
 * Cherrot 出门咯～
<emacsyin> Cherrot: 你帮忙看看，叫什么名字
<vic> imadper: kwrite，kate geany
<imadper> vic: kate不错,windwos下面我用这个~
<vic> imadper: kwrite支持vi模式 很爽
<imadper> vic: 直接vim...
<vic> imadper: 懒的折腾啊。。。vim不折腾一番 是没办法爽的
<peng1> 简介先安装pidgin，再下载编译好的.dll或.so文件，将其放置到指定位置即可。 LinuxLinux版本的Pidgin插件后缀为.so，可放置在如下位置之一： ~/.purple/plugins
<peng1> /usr/lib/purple-2/
<peng1> 我解压，并安装了，现在要重启pidin??
<zhfsxtx> l
<imtxc> imadper, 呀e17不会操作呀
<MaskRay> e17 怎么用输入法
<emacsyin> 不知道为何，webqq3.0视频总是产生#2046错误，谁来救救我阿
 * microcai 邪恶阿啊！~！！！！！！
<microcai> 炮姐知道自己被克隆了！！！！
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的东西吗
<MaskRay> imadper: haskell 不用 emacs 写就是自虐啊
<emacsyin> 请问这个网址的apt格式要怎么下载阿？http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/otherversions/
<pointer> haskell是神马~
 * jxhow 有个网站 根据郁闷查询出ip的那个哦？ 谁知道
<microcai> 一方通行 怎么这么邪恶啊！！！！！
<WUJIE> ？？郁闷？？
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<MaskRay> microcai: 今天那个 brcmsmac 又不 kernel panic 了……什么配置都没改过
<imlg> 每月RMB60-100之间的VPS有没有推荐的，要求网速理想
<microcai> 变态一方通行，作呕的表情和腔调，杀了一万多个御坂妹妹
<WUJIE> :-(|)
<WUJIE> :-P
<WUJIE> :-[
<WUJIE> :-!
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: 你搞毛啊
<WUJIE> 我在找做呕的表情
<pointer> 啊我要做perl的控制台~
<vic> 顶pointer
<lemonhall> pointer: 还沉迷于PERL的控制台啊
<WUJIE> 问一下，有没有linux单系统的朋友
<pointer> WUJIE, 举爪~
<microcai> WUJIE: 这里都是
<pointer> lemonhall,恩~ 对了
<bluek> 今天貌似google有问题
<WUJIE> 哦，同志啊
<pointer> lemonhall,readline和<STDIN>有什么区别啊
<bluek> 老是打不开。
<pointer> lemonhall,Term::ReadLine
<dreamysirc> bluek: google每天都有问题
<WUJIE> google从昨天晚上开始就重置了很多次
<freezex> 没有win,我f都不知道怎么装linux
<tenzu> adium里不能ignore么？
<dreamysirc> freezex: 为啥？
<bluek> dreamysirc, 我以前没出过问题，就今天
<dreamysirc> bluek: 我天天都出问题
<emacsyin> 我买了1个bitcoin，请问改如何使用？
<bluek> dreamysirc,  估计dns
<emacsyin> 各位，我花了200多块钱买了一个bitcoin，谁教我怎么用阿
<dreamysirc> bluek: 时不时出问题
<emacsyin> 还有这个bitcoin的软件怎么实用
<freezex> 因我一直都是先装win,刚才那个问题让我意识到我还真不会只装linux
<jxhow> 1个bitcoin  200多啊  坑爹
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 有钱人
<WUJIE> 我装了一个fedora，表示很有压力
<tenzu> bitcoin到底是干啥的？
<dreamysirc> freezex: 都一样
<jxhow> 虚拟货币
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 你教我这个bitcoin软件到底怎么打开阿
<steven_-> 各位好
<void1> 软件都没打开，怎么买的bitcoin啊
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 没钱人没有用过，羡慕
<jxhow> 有账号就可以买了？
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 有钱人，能包养我么
 * tenzu 看到基情四射
<emacsyin> bitcoin没看到客户端阿，虽然我装了
<iee> hi,I am  ee
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski>  hi, i'm rico
<caleb-> emacsyin: wx 兼容性问题，只有编译 bitcoind
<caleb-> emacsyin: gui 的要等 wx 更新
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你能给我一个源文件吗？我自己编译
<emacsyin> caleb-: 命令行要怎么用也不知道阿
<caleb-> emacsyin: 你还没有 bitcoin 软件, 哪买来的 bitcoin?
<caleb-> emacsyin: 估计被骗了
<iee> 又见卡挖司机
<emacsyin> caleb-: 我有bitcoin
<emacsyin> caleb-: 只不过我不会用
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你告诉我这个命令行要怎么用阿
<iee> 以有bitcoin为荣 ，以无bitcoin为耻
<caleb-> emacsyin: 没有编号，对方没办法把钱打给你的
<freezex> 百度说bitcoin是买白面粉用的?
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 你也有bitcoin，有钱人，嫉妒啊
<caleb-> 以挖钱为荣，以挖不到钱为耻
<emacsyin> caleb-: 别人说200块钱卖一个给我，我还没办法用bitcoin软件阿，你快告诉我
<xiangfu> 我有bitcoin.
<caleb-> MeaCulpa1: 远超行情价，别买
<caleb-> emacsyin: 远超行情价，别买
<dreamysirc> 我考，怎么都有bitcoin
<xiangfu> 当前 $8.200 = 1bitcoin
<emacsyin> caleb-: 行价多少
<tenzu> 据说挣钱速度比不上电费支出，是真的么？
<emacsyin> caleb-: 我的帐号要怎么查询？我要怎么备份我的bitcoin?
<xiangfu> 我有实时汇率 :)
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 实时汇率在哪里？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 这是肯定的~~~~~~~~
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 最重要的是： wallet.dat
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 我是装在手机上的一个软件。
<emacsyin> caleb-: 我的帐号要怎么查询哦
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 那东西真的有用么？安全么？
<bluek> google没问题了。
<xiangfu> ฿ <-- bitcon
<bluek> 改了一下mtu值
<xiangfu> dreamysirc? 什么东西？
<xiangfu> bitcoin?
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 恩
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 你怎么打出了 ฿
<xiangfu> emacsyin, Ctrl + Y :) paste
<oinil> ฿
<oinil> ฿
 * leyle 学习数据库，主要是应用方用的，基本不搞编程，有无入门的书籍推荐的？
<oinil> ฿
<steven_-> ：）
<iee> [20:35] <oinil> ฿
<leyle> 求推荐。
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 中文意思就是“逼的价格”
<microcai> 男主角就是最可怕的能力把所有人变成无能力者再被轰杀致死······警察来查的时候还能伪装成新时代无能力三好小青年，来逃避追捕
<iee> 求推倒
<oinil> iee: 机器人a?
<emacsyin> caleb-: 能教教我怎么查看我的账户和备份吗
<caleb-> emacsyin: 你都还没开始用，哪来的帐户
 * kowalski 捣鼓了半天fvwm
<iee> oinil: 你好，你是妹汁么？
<emacsyin> caleb-: 我装了bitcoin
<emacsyin> caleb-: 而且已经在运星
<emacsyin> caleb-: 听说第一次运行就会产生一个帐号，是吗
<oinil> iee: 不是。是妹枝的葛革
<wzssyqa> leyle: 数据库k如何不编程？
<private> hAhAhA
<emacsyin> caleb-: wallet.dat已经产生了
<leyle> wzssyqa: 就是先入门那种，主要一概念神马的为主？或者我本身的提问就不对？
<dreamysirc> leyle: 同求，我数据库也不知道该如何实际应用
<leyle> wzssyqa: 就是先入门那种，主要以概念什么的为主？或者我本身的提问就不对？
<private> kowalski: test
<kowalski> private: test
<emacsyin> caleb-: 能告诉我 吗
<leyle> dreamysirc: ……
<pointer> 循环怎么办…………
 * iee 鼓捣了半天ee
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 你有没有bitcoin？
<kowalski> iee: 捣鼓出啥了？
<pointer> 而且不能输出错误提示……
<iee> kowalski: 鼓捣出小ee
<kowalski> iee: 额
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 觉得bitcoin很不靠谱啊
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 不管它，你只管告诉我怎么用把
<kowalski> 能不能靠Bitcoin发家？
<dreamysirc> kowalski: Launch相信政府在未来12-18个月内封杀Bitcoin
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 我看到这么一句话
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 这么牛？
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 电驴下载A片也是被政府封杀的
<kowalski> --
<kowalski> -.-
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 当然现在还不是很牛
<void1> 应该要封杀的，世界上不能平白无故多出来那么多钱的
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 额
<kowalski> 大家都造bitcion换美元，美元是不是就贬值了?
<dreamysirc> void1: 美国怎么可以随便印钱？
<dreamysirc> void1: 怎么没有政府去封他？
<emacsyin> 谁能教我怎么查看我的帐号阿！！！
<ye> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn# 今天和我单位一个电脑高手聊天
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<caleb-> 8.2USD 买进，200RMB 卖出就可以发家了
<emacsyin> caleb-: 就是这么回事
<emacsyin> caleb-: 人家要这么多钱一个
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你教教我吧，怎么看我的站好
<emacsyin> caleb-: 怎么看我自己的帐号
<caleb-> emacsyin: 你对 CLI 不熟，所以不想教
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 我了个去，emacsyin不就是活生生的例子？
<kowalski> -.-
<caleb-> 凡事要循序渐进
<emacsyin> caleb-: cli什么意思
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 你有吗？你有嘛？
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 我了个去
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 快卖给 emacsyin
<emacsyin> caleb-: 难道我这样的平常人就不能用这种货币吗？那还有什么活力
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 现赚 N 倍啊
<caleb-> emacsyin: 平常人用图形介面的
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 原来你就是emacsyin的卖主啊~~~~~~~
<kowalski> 我了个去，大家都卖啊
<xiangfu> dreamysirc, 为什么觉的bitcoin 不靠谱？
<microcai> 可怜的克隆人
<microcai> 看星战的时候我就觉得克隆人好克隆
<microcai> 诶
<kowalski> -.-
<microcai> 现在居然可怜炮姐的妹妹了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 星战谁是克隆的？
<emacsyin> caleb-: 哪里有图形界面阿
<emacsyin> caleb-: 这个是吗  http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20110526/109897.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你可以在你电脑上多复制几个出来阿
<sikao_lfs> ......现在是搞笑时间，发些笑话。
<sikao_lfs> 1、平时骂你就算了，非要等我打你，才知道我文武双全。
<sikao_lfs> 有情人终成房奴，有房人终成眷属。
<sikao_lfs> 快救命啊，连发会让踢掉的。。。。。。
<ofan> 自己挖的bitcoin还不够交电费的
<void1> a
<emacsyin> caleb-: GLIBCXX哪里有阿
<sikao_lfs> 一个忠诚的party员死了，上帝不愿意在天堂接受无神论者的灵魂，于是把他送到地狱。一个月后，阎王大汗淋漓跑来说：“你赶紧把那人带走吧，他差不多把 我所有小鬼都发展成了少先队员！” 上帝就接受了，又过了一月，阎王幸灾乐祸地问上帝：“那party员怎样了？” 上帝说：“首先，请叫我**……”
<dreamysirc> ofan: 大家都有bitcoin还是现在google的？
<kowalski> .
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你能给一个windows的版本给我吗
<sikao_lfs> 11.你复杂的五官掩饰不了你朴素的智商！
<kowalski> .
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 莫非bitcoin没有官网？
<ofan> dreamysirc: 一开始很容易产生,或者说本来就有
<xiangfu> http://www.bitcoin.org/
<sikao_lfs> 12..曾经有个小女孩在楼上对我说：哥哥你好帅啊!我当即回了句：不帅不帅、随便长的。
<kowalski> 断连发
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 我进不了官网
<microcai> dreamysirc:  jangel fate
<dreamysirc> ofan: 你有么？你有木有？有木有？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 应该是这么拼写的
<kowalski> 我来组成头部~~~
<ofan> dreamysirc: 木有
<sikao_lfs> 14.今天四级听力听得最清楚的一句：现在请监考老师把磁带拿出来翻到B面继续听。。。
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 这个网页我访问不了  http://sourceforge.net/projects/bitcoin/
<void1> headmasters~
<sikao_lfs> 21.三男子去女方提亲，家长：说说各自情况。A：我有1000万；B：我有一栋豪宅，价值2000万；女方家长很满意，就问C，你家有什么？C答：我什 么都没有，只有一个孩子。现在孩子在你女儿的肚子里。A、B无语，走了。这个案例告诉了我们一个浅显的道理，核心竞争力不是钱和房子，是在关键的岗位上， 要有自己的人
<dreamysirc> ofan: 我去~~~~~~
<ofan> dreamysirc: 有也不会送人的
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 我能访问主页 http://www.bitcoin.org/  ，但是不能下载，你能给我下载一个发给我吗
<sikao_lfs> 26、世界上最没用的一句话: 1.police：不要跑！ 2.国足：必胜！ 3.老师：同学们不要睡了！ 4.病人：医生，您轻点儿！  5.女人：不要嘛 6.父母：孩子，不要闹了 7.罪犯：我是冤枉的啊！8,烟盒上的那句“吸烟有害健康” 10,“上帝会保佑你的”  11.分手时：“对不起”。
<emacsyin> 谁能在这里给我下载一个下来  http://www.bitcoin.org/
<emacsyin> 发到我信箱里  chinesegann@gmail.com
<tenzu> 这么火星的笑话能别发了么？
<sikao_lfs> tenzu: ?不发？
 * microcai 当嘛是不是和 index 一对的？？？？？？
<freezex> 上帝说请叫我啥????
<emacsyin> caleb-: 你能在这里帮我下载一个客户端吗 linux和windows的各要一个  http://www.bitcoin.org/，发到我信箱里好吗
<sikao_lfs> tenzu: 行最后一个。30.某大学新楼落成一雕塑：一位少女左手捧一本书，右手高擎一只象征和平的鸽子．该校外公开向各学生征集名称，结果许多人的标语不谋而合——读书顶个鸟用！
<xiangfu> emacsyin http://www.openmobilefree.net/other/downloads/tmp/bitcoin-0.3.21-linux.tar.gz
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<emacsyin> xiangfu: windows的也给一个我
<freezex> <freezex> 上帝说请叫我啥????
<xiangfu> emacsyin. sorry. no windows :)
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 官网上有，能帮我下载一个吗
<xiangfu> I only support Linux/ :)
<lemonhall> 直接把腾腾弄走了
<sikao_lfs> 我谢罪。。。。。
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 我单位电脑是windows的，我想用单位电脑整天挖矿阿
<void1> freezex: comrade
<freezex> ...
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 不要挖了。没什么意义。
<void1> 现在不是好像已经没有多余矿了嘛
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 你别管，你教我怎么搞
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 我有两台服务器，都没控 :)
 * microcai emacsyin:  <<-- 只知道索取的家伙
<xiangfu> emacsyin. ok. I will download Windows file for you. only keep it in my Server for two days :)
<xiangfu> emacsyin, I guess you can download it form here: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/bitcoin/Bitcoin/bitcoin-0.3.21/bitcoin-0.3.21-win32.zip?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bitcoin.org%2F&ts=1306673922&use_mirror=netcologne
<emacsyin> xiangfu: ok
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 不能下载
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 打不开
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 网通的网络经常这样的错误
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 网通似乎域名解析有问题
<void1> sourceforge又不在墙外
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 为啥没被墙的会这样
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 4mins
<freezex> dns用8888试试
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 我也不知道，反正网通的网络域名解析有很多网站访问不了，在电信就可以
<xiangfu> openvpn :)
<emacsyin> freezex: 能行吗
<xiangfu> openvpn fixed all those problem :)
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 要钱不
<freezex> 可以试试啊,google的dns
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 英文出门左转#ubuntu。。。。。。
<emacsyin> freezex: 需要在路由器上修改，还是在本机上修改就行
<lemonhall> 挖矿简直就是浪费电力
<emacsyin> 我用国家气象台那个退役的服务器挖矿
<lemonhall> bitcoin我刚开始挺好奇，最后觉得是一个没有发展前途的东西。。。。。。。
<freezex> 都可以.一般临时用在本机改一下就好
<xiangfu> 为什么 ？
<emacsyin> freezex: 我试试
<lemonhall> 而且发明的人简直是在鼓励浪费能源
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 你有木有，有木有
<xiangfu> 为什么 bitcoin 没发展？
<kevinyoung> 什么叫挖矿阿？
<lemonhall> 只是又多了一种货币，仅此而已
 * caleb- 看好 bitcoin
<lemonhall> 发行速度无法掌控
<xiangfu> 一种不受任何公司，机构限制的东西不好吗？
<lemonhall> 可以用来进行违法交易
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 很安全么？
<lemonhall> 无法制造通货膨胀
<xiangfu> 你VISA， MASTER， 都要什费
<xiangfu> dreamysirc, 为什么不安全？
<lemonhall> 也无法进行经济调节
<emacsyin> freezex: 没有作用
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 为什么安全？
<MaskRay> 浪费能源
<lemonhall> 缺少很多货币的职能作用。。。。
<emacsyin> freezex: 在本机上修改似乎没有作用
<xiangfu> 相对的。都要发展。
<xiangfu> 这个bitcoin 算是刚出来。
<freezex> 那就不是dns的问题了
<lemonhall> 而且关键是浪费能源
<xiangfu> 所有需要一点时间进化。
<jxhow> 但总量差不多固定了
 * microcai ??!?!#?!@#!@$ 到底是怎么回事？！
<xiangfu> 不见意mining
<emacsyin> freezex: 是网通网络的问题
<lemonhall> 计算的时候应该帮着计算些蛋白质啥的
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 这个linux客户端怎么实用
<xiangfu> 自由软件的人会喜欢的 :)
<lemonhall> 比如帮助一下基因组计划
<xiangfu> 我只是想多了解一下,你们是怎么看待这个bitcoin 的，以及为什么 :)
<lemonhall> 纯粹计算一个PUZZLE来耗CPU或者GPU。。。简直就是混帐行为
<caleb-> xiangfu: 问菜鸟没啥意义吧
<freezex> 有人正在看espn东南亚台吗
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 总觉得是阴谋
<lemonhall> 我不喜欢它的原因之一还有就是，这个货币很容易变成通货紧缩型货币
<xiangfu> mining 这个是它存在的原因。
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 为啥安全，就应为baidu的几句话？
<lemonhall> 容易成为一种人们不愿意用来交易的货币
<xiangfu> 就像美元与黄金
<xiangfu> mining 与 bitcoin ：） 只是一种算法
<emacsyin> xiangfu: ../src/common/unichar.cpp(70): assert "Assert failure" failed in ToHi8bit(): character cannot be converted to single byte
<lemonhall> 所以不看好它
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 用来保值增值
<xiangfu> lemonhall. （安全） hmm... 相对的。如果关注的人多了。系统会建立起来的。
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 你有木有！！！有木有！！！
<xiangfu> lemonhall, 目前还没有那个人都产生大量的bitcoin
<emacsyin> caleb-: gui也有错误 ../src/common/unichar.cpp(70): assert "Assert failure" failed in ToHi8bit(): character cannot be converted to single byte
<sikao_lfs> xiangfu: 其实我感觉你所说的不受任何机构限制这个说法不对。从感觉上讲，货币保存功能对纯粹的食利资本家来说是非常重要的。我对这种东西不了解。但是其实类似的电子货币也非常成熟了。如果真的实现了完全的实名电子货币是很不错的。
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 觉得就是不安全~~~~~~
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 实名电子货币是万恶之源
<lemonhall> 不现实的东西，一旦做大了。。反倒麻烦
<emacsyin> caleb-: ../src/common/unichar.cpp(70): assert "Assert failure" failed in ToHi8bit(): character cannot be converted to single byte
<xiangfu> dreamysirc. 嗯。
<lemonhall> 最后肯定会被管制的
<caleb-> xiangfu: 觉得你问道于盲
<xiangfu> lemonhall. 我只是想这个东西对software 人挺重要。 :)
<lemonhall> 一个可以用来进行毒品交易的东西，不阿哈哦
<xiangfu> caleb-, 接受所有人的意见 :)
<xiangfu> :)
<caleb-> bitcoin小白的意见没必要听啊
<xiangfu> 我打算把我们的产品做成bitcoin 钱包 :)
<xiangfu> caleb- OK :)
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 你bitcoin的人？
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 为什么？
<xiangfu> caleb-, ben nanonote (bitcoin wallet)
<myke2> MaskRay: int main(void)这里加上void的写法是什么时候引入的
<caleb-> 短期内注定只有 geek 才会用 bitcoin
<xiangfu> dreamysirc, 我是 copyleft hardware, free software 的人
<caleb-> 所以只要关注 geek 就好
<xiangfu> caleb-, agree,
<myke2> MaskRay: C90?
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 不是所有的free software都代表一种freedom的精神的！！！ok
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你哪下载动漫的？
<xiangfu> dreamysirc 你的意思是［不是所有的 开源软件都代表freedom]?
<dreamysirc> microcai: 现在除了用姐姐的电脑才可以迅雷电驴
<xiangfu> emacsyin: http://www.openmobilefree.net/other/downloads/tmp/bitcoin-0.3.21-win32.zip
<microcai> dreamysirc: 驴子
<lainme> 最近有没有觉得ssh的代理速度较慢？
<sikao_lfs> 我只觉得最近登陆上这个irc频道是越来越慢了。
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我去，你md还是amule还是thunder或是emule？
<emacsyin> caleb-: 在实用了
<emacsyin> caleb-: 在使用了
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 生产出几个了？
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 一个都没有
<xiangfu> ？
<xiangfu> ：）
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 那个可以赠送0.2个的网站我也进不去
<xiangfu> 很难
<lemonhall> lainme: 有
<lemonhall> lainme: 很多手段都变得难以忍受了
<lainme> lemonhall: 我ipv6连的vps也这样……快不敢用自己的vps了
<xiangfu> http://bitcoinwatch.com/
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 啥意思
<xiangfu> http://www.bitcoinmonitor.com/
<xiangfu> just FYI
<imtxc> imadper, 不知道lxde怎么样呢
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 怎么查看自己的bitcoin有几个？
<xiangfu> emacsyin,软件上有显示。
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 现在几个 快说说
<kanoe> 各位好，我想请教大家一个问题～
<xiangfu> emacsyin, Balance: X.XX <----
<kevinyoung> bitcoin怎样完阿？
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 还是2.02个
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 怎么查看别人有多少个？
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 有钱人
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 一个多少￥
<ofan> 谁送我几个
<kanoe> 今天错误的删除了系统（10.04）的一个名叫xkb-data的package，它里面含有很多其它的包，结果系统无法登陆终端和图形界面，我现在用livecd启动电脑，不知能不能把这个包拷回去
<caleb-> kanoe: 应该还是可以用终端
<xiangfu> emacsyin: 1CGeqFzCZnAPEEcigr8LzmWTqf8cvo8toW
<xiangfu> emacsyin. sorry, this one: http://blockexplorer.com/
<kanoe> caleb- 怎么用livecd的终端，登陆到原来的终端呢
<xiangfu> emacsyin, search the bitcoin address at http://blockexplorer.com/
<iee> kanoe: chroot
<dreamysirc> iee: 应该不用chroot
<dreamysirc> iee: 他只不过删了个gui而已吧
<kanoe> 我在终端用 sudo apt-get remove xkb-data
<iee> 有个挺出名的视频软件叫什么来着？
<iee> cheese?
<iee> who can tell me?
<xiangfu> iee, yes. it's 'cheese', it's for take photos
<iee> xiangfu: thx
<emacsyin> xiangfu: not connected了
<xiangfu> iee, cheese webcam booth
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 自己多研究吧
<kanoe> iee 如何继续呢？呵呵
<microcai> 当嘛是瘟神~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥，看古城吧
 * kenifanying 现在http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn能否正常上?
 * kenifanying 有没被gfw干掉？
<cfy> 我可以上
<kenifanying> cfy，宽带？
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯
<freezex> gfw没道理干她
<kenifanying> cfy, 教育网悲剧……
<kenifanying> cfy, 用了代理也上不了
<cfy> kenifanying: .....
<xiangfu> 我可以打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<kenifanying> cfy, 还以为被gfw干掉了……话说我用的那个代理一般是可以正常访问公网可以访问的内容的……不知道怎么回事
<xiangfu> seems ^k^ also can :)
<cfy> dynamic programming可以解决任意问题么?
<cfy> kenifanying: 不清楚
<cfy> 水木还没好.....
 * kenifanying 有没教育网可以正常用的vpn？推荐个？
<kenifanying> cfy, 好几天了，一直上不去，水木隔几时就挂一次
<emacsyin> 谁能给点bitcoin给我吗
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你清华的？
<kenifanying> cfy, 貌似周三才修好
<cfy> kenifanying: 水木?现在是硬盘挂掉了
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不是啊
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 你已经 2.02 个了。还向别人要？你要那么多做什么？
<kenifanying> cfy, 好像是
<cfy> kenifanying: 哦.....
<freezex> 你可以用手机顶一下
<cfy> kenifanying: 嗯...
<kenifanying> dreamysirc, 现在的水木不是水木清华……
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 找人帮忙做股票软件用，呵呵
<cfy> bitcoin有什么用?
<emacsyin> cfy: 开源货币
<cfy> emacsyin: 学习下common lisp,然后自己
<cfy> emacsyin: 依然不明白
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 那你买啊。你向别人要，再给其它人，不太好吧。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我了个去，没事老叫人学啥lisp
<emacsyin> cfy: 你是说，common lisp适合用来做股票软件
<cfy> 不是$5一个bitcoin?
<emacsyin> cfy: 我在学elisp，是这个吗
<bluek> 你们用的是什么东东录像的？
<cfy> emacsyin:  我说common lisp适合写软件.
<cfy> emacsyin: 不是,elisp是另外一个方言
<emacsyin> cfy: 5美元买不到一个bitcoin了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 困啊
<cfy> emacsyin: 有了bitcoin,然后怎么用?
<atcho> 替代dropbox的有啥？ ubuntu和windows下用
<emacsyin> cfy: common lisp有学习资料不
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 无聊哇
<cfy> emacsyin: 英文的要不?
<emacsyin> cfy: 有帐号的，你把帐号给别人，别人就可以给您send bitcoin
<emacsyin> cfy: 英文不要
<cfy> emacsyin: 不明白.
<cfy> emacsyin: 可以买什么么?
<cfy> emacsyin: 中文的翻译书即将出版
<emacsyin> cfy: 你把钱发给别人，别人就可以给东西你
<cfy> emacsyin: 那你elisp怎么看的?
<cfy> emacsyin: bt上?
<emacsyin> cfy: elisp有中文网站
<emacsyin> cfy: 是
<cfy> emacsyin: 哦.
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/LlCb0.jpg
<emacsyin> cfy: elisp似乎只能在emacs里玩哇呢容易
<emacsyin> cfy: elisp似乎只能在emacs上玩玩而已
<cfy> emacsyin: bitcoin是不是和bt没有啥关系?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出去泡德国妹啊
<cfy> emacsyin: 嗯.还是common lisp好了
<emacsyin> cfy: 不清楚，反正我只知道花钱，呵呵娥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 泡不到
<cfy> emacsyin: 你要怎么样的软件?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 迷奸
<emacsyin> cfy: common lisp能在emacs上运行吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你去迷，我来奸
<cfy> emacsyin: elisp有个cl.el,可以模仿一些功能
<dreamysirc> cfy: common lisp 和elisp比有啥优劣？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那功夫
<cfy> emacsyin: 还是推荐你装clisp或者sbcl,然后emacs里面slime
<emacsyin> cfy: 我想要做个股票软件，从新浪财经获取数据，然后作成svg格式的K线图
<cfy> emacsyin: 暑假我看看有没有空.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为了你自己的性福。你还不自己主动点儿
<dreamysirc> cfy: 怎么那么多lisp
<cfy> emacsyin: 看看能不能给你写个
<bluek> gtk-recordMyDesktop 好用吗？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 你elisp只是emacs的lisp
<emacsyin> cfy: 因为，作成svg的K线图，就可以用inkscape进行画图分析了！
<cfy> dreamysirc: 怎么和common lisp比?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不了…
<emacsyin> cfy: 可以阿，我上次加了你的gmail了吧
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 怎么吃包包30
<cfy> emacsyin: 嗯.到时候看吧.
<dreamysirc> cfy: 究竟有多少lisp？怎么还有clisp？
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 挖矿多少天能有一个bitcoin?
<emacsyin> cfy: 好，到时候就怕找不到你了
<iee> 0.001个
<xiangfu> emacsyin, 不知道，从来没挖过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是有贼心。没有贼胆
<cfy> dreamysirc: 三个大的方言common lisp,scheme,emacs lisp, clisp是一个开源的common lisp实现
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不是语言
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，是的
<emacsyin> cfy: elisp用来配置emacs的吧
<cfy> emacsyin: 但是,扩展起来应该也是很nb的.
<microcai> index 真的是当嘛的老婆么?
<cfy> emacsyin: 不过,common lisp比emacs lisp新
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就没辙了
<microcai> 确信不是炮姐？
<dreamysirc> cfy: 高手，学lisp需要数据库知识么？我不会数据库能学么？
 * caleb- 誓死反对炮姐和当麻在一起
<bluek> gtk-recordMyDesktop  有人用过没？有没有人说话啊？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我什么时候成高手了......
<cfy> dreamysirc: lisp和数据库什么时候扯上关系了...
 * cfy afk
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp是啥语言？
<emacsyin> cfy: gnuplot可以根据txt格式的数据，自动画K线图，但我需要svg格式的图，还有，要能从新浪财经上自动更新数据
<emacsyin> cfy: lisp能用txt文本数据库吗
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 高手
<xiangfu> emacsyin, gnuplot 可以画SVG
<microcai> index 是个夜叉啊
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 高手，用gnuplot需要啥语言？
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 我不会搞阿
<xiangfu> emacsyin: set term svg
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: gnuplot自己一套类似语言的东西吧，都是写命令什么的
<emacsyin> xiangfu: 最好是给inkscape做个插件，打开那个插件就可以看股票了，再用inkscape画图分析
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 崇拜啊，你好厉害，会lisp又会gnuplot还会bitcoin~~~~~~求抱大腿
<xiangfu> emacsyin, inkscape 没用过
<wzlxx> 大家的/etc/fstab里的/dev/pts /dev/shm是怎么挂载啊？
<wzlxx> 挂载到哪里了？
<wzlxx> none                   /dev/pts      devpts    defaults            0      0
<wzlxx> none                   /dev/shm      tmpfs     defaults            0      0
<lemonhall> lainme: 好吧，我需要重新考虑一下是否需要买一个国外的VPS了。
<pointer> 大家好~
<microcai> 谁的口头禅是不幸啊
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=500M none /dev/shm
<emacsyin> cfy: 你会做inkscape插件吗
<emacsyin> dreamysirc: 厉害我就不求人了
<dreamysirc> emacsyin: 听说会lisp的都是神
<wzlxx> wzssyqa: 这个不是启动内核的时候会自动挂载的吗？
<cfy> emacsyin: 不会
<cfy> dreamysirc: ?
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: 似乎不是
<wzssyqa> wzlxx: dev那个可能是
<wzlxx> 我看看…
<dreamysirc> cfy: 会lisp的都可以成为ee~~~~~~~
<cfy> dreamysirc: ..........
<emacsyin> reiv会做inkscape插件，可惜很久不出江湖了
<loiac> 继续求触摸板问题
<loiac> 见贴      http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=306717&p=2350925#p2350925
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 双系统ubuntu下触摸板不可用的问题
<loiac> 希望各位都冒个泡给点建议   这个实在烦人
<freetstar> python 完成oauth server端,请问有啥思路吗
<dreamysirc> freetstar: python难学么？
<freetstar> 冏:
<freetstar> 好学...入手比较快了
<dreamysirc> freetstar: 和perl比起来有啥优劣
<freetstar> 不会用perl了,不过也很想
<lainme> dreamysirc: 像我这样的菜鸟也能写程序
<loiac> 没人鸟我啊？
<dreamysirc> lainme: 你是在暗示我连菜鸟也不如~~~~~~哭~~~~
<lainme> dreamysirc: ……绝无此意啊，我只是在证明python容易上手
<emacsyin> loiac: 触摸板设置一下就可以用了
<WUJIE> 大家好
<loiac> em ：不行啊
<^k^> WUJIE, 好  ㍮ 
<loiac> 我还专门装了个touchpad 指示器来管理触摸板 还是不行
<dreamysirc> lainme: 你的话太令我伤心了，我今晚得失眠了，做只快乐的菜鸟容易么？
<lainme> dreamysirc: 你想得太多了……
<loiac> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=306717      求赐教
<WUJIE> 我是鸟
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 双系统ubuntu下触摸板不可用的问题
<WUJIE> 我难过啊
<emacsyin> loiac: 有个鼠标设置的软件，在系统--首选项里，打开后你选择触摸板选项卡，选择“enable mouse clicks with touchpad ”
<loiac> 不是鼠标点击的问题
<loiac> 压根不能用
<WUJIE> 触摸板的话用KDE
<lemonhall> 身为犹太人的RMS访问以色列的消息早在几个月前就在以色列自由软件社区中讨论，很多人都非常高兴RMS的free speech的到来，此行取消后一些以色列hacker积极的想办法解决资金问题(飞机票和酒店住宿等费用)打算继续邀请RMS，而一些hacker则开始以"选择了free beer而不是free speech"调侃大胡子。"
<lemonhall> 原来RMS是个犹太人
<WUJIE> KDE桌面有触摸板驱动额
<loiac> 就和没识别一样    不过首选项-鼠标里有触摸板的设置
<loiac> gnome也有  但再我说的情况下就是不能用
<WUJIE> 什么情况下啊
<loiac> 除非进windows开触摸板再进u
<WUJIE> 告诉我，以后注意
<WUJIE> 哦
<WUJIE> 有点恶搞
<loiac> 帖子里有   就是在windows下禁用触摸板以后
<WUJIE> 我没装win怎么办啊
<loiac> 那就不用担心了
<WUJIE> 哦，以后买本本注意了
<loiac> 你触板没问题你担心什么啊……
<loiac> 你台式机？
<WUJIE> 恩，现在用台机，本本是上网本，
<loiac> 哦  不用担心的
<loiac> 我主要是本本没有触摸板的快捷键
<loiac> 用自动禁用方便
<dreamysirc> 现在用台式的越来越少了，是不是
<jxhow>  可以用 for(int i= 100;i>0;i--;)去代替 for(int i = 0;i <100;i++) 这样可以提高程序的运行速度
<jxhow> 这是为什么
<WUJIE> 什么啊，台机还是很多的，
<dreamysirc> jxhow: 会么？
<WUJIE> 台机好，偷不走
<jxhow> dreamysirc: 不知道  一份文档里看到的。 不解
<linsuxy> 用台式机丢人
<linsuxy> 用笔记本丢机
<cfy> jxhow: 看下汇编吧
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 经典
<cfy> jxhow: 不过我觉得如果把100变成另外一个变量比如a,可能会
<jxhow> 为了这个  让我无看汇编  -_-!
<dreamysirc> linsuxy: 我想都丢，可是都没有~~~~~~
<jxhow> 汇编上学期学了 完全忘记
<dreamysirc> jxhow: 高手~~~~~~~
<loiac> 没人遇到我的情况么？
<jxhow> draketang: 这回被别人BS的
<ofan> jxhow: 什么文档?
<dreamysirc> jxhow: 听说汇编厉害的都是神
<ttisnaked> empathy怎么用qq？？
<ttisnaked> 还有fetion
<loiac> 协议改成2008
<loiac> 最好别用
<WUJIE> CP目录
<ttisnaked> libqq-pidgin
<ttisnaked> Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写
<jxhow> ofan: 一份Android开发的PDF 开发技巧里面有一行这么写的
<draketang> 2008协议的那个不能用了
<ttisnaked> 在google code上看到的
<loiac> fetion的话  装一个 pidgin-openfetion的插件就行了
<draketang> 我就用的 libqq现在
<ttisnaked> 说是2010的
<draketang> 不过经常会被腾讯封
<imtxc> 丢了swap分区 导致动不动就假死……
<WUJIE> 下载协议后，sudo cp libqq.so /usr/lib/purple-2
<loiac> webqq呗？
<loiac> 呵呵
<WUJIE> WEBqq不太简洁
<WUJIE> 下载协议后，sudo cp libqq.so /usr/lib/purple-2
<loiac> 我在u下基本就是这个了  飞信用openfetion
<dreamysirc> WUJIE: linuxqq很简洁
<WUJIE> 我用fedora15，
<ttisnaked> wu
<ttisnaked> wu
<ttisnaked> WUJIE: 我也用15
<loiac> 看这个简洁不   http://w.qq.com/
<dreamysirc> ttisnaked: 我还以为你口吃了
<loiac> 我装的有F15  不过习惯用U了
<alvin_rxg> w.qq.com 全明文……
<ttisnaked> WUJIE: empathy怎么qq  飞信
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助：移动硬盘的ext4分区为什么会在Windows下显示出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=333354 早先的移动硬盘在XP下是不显示的。 现在的移动硬盘在win7下是显示。。 我也不知道是我格式化有问题还是Windows版本不一样。 现在显示一个未格式化的盘而且问是否格式化，感觉很危险。 谢谢大家。 统计信息:  ...
<freezex> 我发现这个笑面k是个机器人...
<freezex> ping
<alvin_rxg> jxhow: for (i = INT_MAX; i > 0; i--); 和 for (i = 0; i < INT_MAX; i++); 耗费时间几乎一样
<vic> 有用qt的吗
<ofan> vic: 有
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 把INT_MAX代替为某个变量呢?比如a=100000
<emacsyin> WUJIE: 我的webqq视频有2046错误
<jxhow> alvin_rxg: ::)
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 那我就测试下 a= INT_MAX 吧
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 嗯.
<vic> ofan: 怎么在qtextedit或者其他可以现实文本的控件里添加一个按钮呢？就是说在文本里有一个按钮，点击可以发出信号
<ofan> vic: 文本里加按钮?
<vic> ofan: 对
<ofan> vic: setParent设置父窗体
<vic> ofan: 能详细的说说吗
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 添加 a 变量， i++ 平均需 19.4s， i-- 平均需 21.8s
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哦.
<ofan> vic: 你是要类似html里的表单提交按钮?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 变量耗时比常量多是很明显的，但 ++ -- 不清楚 -.-
<alvin_rxg> cfy: for (i = 0; i < a; i++); &&&& for (i = INT_MAX; i > 0; i--);
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 错了……忘了改了
<ttisnaked> empathy怎么用飞信
<vic> ofan: 呃，不懂html，我就是想在text里放一个按钮，点击一下可以发出信号的。。。。
<vic> ofan: 或者是图片，只要可以点击发出信号，让我链接到一个槽就行
<ofan> vic: 没那么高级
<ofan> vic: 要高级的用QtWebkit
<vic> ofan: 那什么控件可以实现啊
<ofan> vic: 完整支持html+js,然后再结合js搞
<vic> ofan: 不会这么复杂把。。。。我只是个菜鸟。。。。这么高级 我很迷茫的
<jxhow> 当i的数值很大时  是有点优势的
<bluek> 发现一个问题
<ofan> vic: qtextedit能插入图片,但是只是用于显示
<jxhow> 用java测试不严谨  又试了下  发现差不多
<ofan> vic: 只是提供富文本的功能,没有交互功能的,要高级的就用webkit,就跟开发web程序一样了
<vic> ofan: 可是我不想弄那么复杂啊。。。而且我真的不懂什么web的
<WUJIE> 睡觉了:-D
<blueghost> 我想问一下各位， 现在 还看得到星星吗。 我这里，以前晚上 可视满天星星的。 现在几乎看到星星的机会很少
<jxhow> 很少 很少
<blueghost> 小时候， 每到夏天 都去公园 的草地乘凉， 可以看到满天星的
<edison0354> blueghost: 半夜1点多是能看到的
<blueghost> 现在是怎么了
<jxhow> 空气污染呗
<blueghost> edison0354:) 现在几乎是看不到了。 不会星星 都移民了吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国看得到星星吗
<alvin_rxg> y
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 晚上 的时候
<alvin_rxg> y
<ttisnaked> 有用fedora15的大大出来一下  交流一下
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我这里基本是很少很少了。
<blueghost> 星星移民到德国了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你呢， 美国 看得到星星吗。 一两颗 不算， 是满天星星那种
<blueghost> knownbad:) 刚才看了 长江大汗。 想到的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里 星星 几乎只有一倆课。 逗孩子说， 星星见到他就跑了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大叔你来啦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不问你。 我想你那连一颗也看不到
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我问 knownbad
<vic> ofan: 类似于这种，前面有一个小喇叭，一点就可以播放声音。。。http://imagebin.org/155758
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看啥？星星？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 去华山就可以了啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 漫天的星斗
<blueghost> vic:) 你让人看图， 你网址两边 留个空格好吗
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 农村都是满天星的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我这， 小时候， 不用上华山，也是满天星斗
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 哦
<jin0828> 如何将笔记本的系统快速转移到台式机上~
<jxhow> 用Google earth看  哈哈
<ofan> vic: 用webkit,直接用html+js写,然后webkit嵌入到程序里
<vic> blueghost: 呃我这可以显示网址的链接啊
<jin0828> 我使用tar 然后到 台机上解压缩后~进进不了系统了~
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我这 变化太大了。 现在 很少很少了
<vic> ofan: 不懂html，不懂js，更不会用webkit。。。头疼了
<blueghost> vic:) 你两边留空格， 别人好点。 没有空格 客户端识别不了
<xiaoy> jin0828, 用G4L
<jin0828> G4L?
<jin0828> 我去搜索一下哦~谢谢啦~
<xiaoy> jin0828, sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/
<blueghost> vic:) 你这样 还得 选择，复制，还得在浏览器粘贴。 俩边留空格，直接点就好
<vic> blueghost: 哦。。。我知道了 以后注意
<blueghost> vic:) 象这样 http://imagebin.org/155758 俩边留空。 你得方便一下别人吧
<blueghost> vic:)
<ofan> vic: 你要求的功能是比较高级的,需要图文混排还要支持交互.. 必然html+js啊,html和js都不算很难吧
<blueghost> vic:) 你要干什么。
<blueghost> vic:) 英文字典，朗读？？？
<blueghost> ofan:) 不用， 直接绘图
<vic> blueghost: 大概差不多
<vic> blueg
<blueghost> ofan:) qt 的话 比较简单。 gtk 就不知道了。
<vic> blueghost: 怎么搞？
<blueghost> ofan:) qt 的画布可以直接 放控件的
<vic> blueghost: 就是qt
<blueghost> vic:) 没详细看。等，我给你类， 你去看帮助
<vic> blueghost: 这个画布可以放在text里吗？
<blueghost> vic:) QGraphicsScene 看这个帮助
<blueghost> vic:) 可以。 啥都可以
<blueghost> vic:) QGraphicsScene 和 QGraphicsView 一个 scene, 一个 view
<blueghost> vic:) 具体详细的自己看
<ttisnaked> fedora下用什么播放器
<vic> blueghost: 把文本和图片什么的都在画布里，还是用这个画布画个图片放在text里？
<blueghost> vic:) 文本图片，按钮， 放在画布
<blueghost> vic:) 或者按钮 放画布，随你
<blueghost> QGraphicsProxyWidget * QGraphicsScene::addWidget ( QWidget * widget, Qt::WindowFlags wFlags = 0 )
<blueghost> vic:) 你自己看帮助
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔，不会java学js容易么？
<blueghost> vic:) qt4的demo也有一个示例的
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) js??? java??? 不是一个东西吧
<vic> 我看到了。。。可是这些东西可以放在qtextedit里吗
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 不是说语法相似么？
<blueghost> vic:) 应该可以。 你具体看。 它可以在一个控件使用 QGraphicsScene来绘制的
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我懂js，不懂 java
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大叔，你很迷萝莉么~~~~~~~
<blueghost> vic:) 貌似 QTextEdit也可以放 控件吧
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 不
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 他儿子迷萝莉
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我个去，他不是女儿么？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 你记错人了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 他的孩子带鸡鸡的
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 你儿子也带，是男的都带的~~~~~~~~
<vic> blueghost: 应该是不可以，没有相关的函数 去看看父类里有没有
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我还没儿子
<blueghost> vic:) 什么东西放在 textedit
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我说的是未来~~~~~~~他不是老说要离婚么？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, blueghost 没有老婆
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 他自己一个人生的儿子
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 我去，这是哪来的？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 上海看不到
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 有没有搞错
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 希腊神话一样
<vic> blueghost: 看我发的那个网址，前面不是有个小喇叭吗。。那个小喇叭是可以点击的。。。而小喇叭和后面的文本都是放在qtextedit里的。。。当然放在任何能显示多行文本的控件里都可以。。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 希腊神话就象在乱伦加胡来一样
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 你明白就好
<blueghost> vic:) 可以的
<blueghost> vic:) 放一个喇叭图片。等等，我去卡男
<vic> blueghost: 给个思路。。我现在不知道咋搞了。。又不想像ofan说的那样去弄什么js webkit的。。
<blueghost> vic:) 用信号可能不行，用事件吧。 插个图片，图片附个属性。 通过事件来获得鼠标点击的 元素， 判断
<blueghost> vic:) 你得等等
<vic> blueghost: 必须等。。。。给个思路 或者伪码，当然具体代码就更好了  嘿嘿
<samul`>  /quit
<blueghost> vic:) 其实可以用 QGraphicsScreen 在 QTextEdit 中绘图的， 但貌似没必要，除非你得放个 按钮进去
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你做网页的？
<blueghost> vic:) 通过 鼠标事件获得点击的 坐标。
<blueghost> vic:) 然后 QTextCursor QTextEdit::cursorForPosition ( const QPoint & pos ) const
<blueghost> vic:) 从 QTextCursor 中获得 图片， 然后从图片中获得属性（插入图片之前需要附给他一个属性）
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你是在一般是在win下做网页还是在lin下？
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 我已经忘了 windows 是啥样了
<bluek> blueghost, 我今天vbox xp了，我没忘。要不然真会忘
<blueghost> vic:) 派生 QTextEdit 类， 重定义 void QTextEdit::mousePressEvent ( QMouseEvent * e ) 这个函数
<alpha080> 闺女终于睡了...
<blueghost> vic:) 获得 点击 的pos。 然后调用 QTextEdit::cursorForPosition (pos). 取得 QTextCursor， 然后可以判断是否为图像
<blueghost> vic:) 你的图像是发声的吧。 你可以在插入图片的时候 用 void QTextFormat::setProperty ( int propertyId, const QVariant & value ) 设置 声音数据
<blueghost> vic:) 在取得 TextCursor 就可以取得，插入图像时附的声音数据， 然后处理
<blueghost> vic:) 明白了吗
<vic> blueghost: 正在消化
<blueghost> 就几个关键函数， QTextFormat::setProperty (...)设置图片额外数据。 QTextEdit::cursorForPosition () 取得指定pos的QTextCursor，从而判断pos这地方是什么东西。 pos 从 mouse点击事件取得
<blueghost> 如果是图像倒好办，如果是按钮的话， 得再想想， 如果是按钮的画， 得比较 底层了
<vic> blueghost: 图像就可以。。不用那么复杂。。。我就是瞎写着玩的。。。。
<vic> blueghost: 感谢感谢
<blueghost> vic:) 不用。就关键你可以找到你点击的东西是啥就行。
<blueghost> 找得到点击坐标的QTextCursor对象，就任你搞了
<vic> blueghost: 以前从没写过代码。现在借助pyqt 写一个小东西玩的。。。真是写一行代码我都要google半天，看半天帮助，。。。。。正经工作的代码没多少，都是实验代码。。。。全是注释啊
<blueghost> vic:) 我觉得 插入图片的时候，直接 设置图片的属性，可以省略很多东西。 在点击后，就取得那个属性就行， 都不用管点了什么。 有那个属性就放声音，没有就忽略。 你甚至可以连图标也不用， 直接附一个声音数据到一段文字中， 点那段文字就发声
<blueghost> vic:) pyqt???? 不知道pyqt
<vic> blueghost: qt的python绑定。。。不会c++ 大概能看懂点
<pointer> blueghost, 就是python的qt接口把~
<blueghost> pointer:) 不懂， 不知道底层的是否无能为力。 在一个控件中用 QGraphicsSesson 来渲染， 不知道在 pyqt 是否可以
<pointer> blueghost, 不知道也~
<blueghost> pointer:)
<blueghost> vic:) 应该我说的， pyqt 应该可以。 pyqt 可以重载 QTextEdit 的吗
<vic> blueghost: 不知道呢。。。正在研究
<blueghost> vic:) 如果不可以的话，用 installEvent 来 在 QTextEdit 外部绑定鼠标事件。
<blueghost> vic:)  应该是 void QObject::installEventFilter ( QObject * filterObj ) 这个函数
<blueghost> vic:) 可以不用 重定义 QTextEdit
<vic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614596  看看这个代码 应该是重写事件的
<blueghost> vic:) pyqt 的不看，就告诉你 构思。 想办法获得 鼠标点击 的坐标， 在QTextEdit中通过坐标获得QTextCursor， 后面就好办了
<vic> blueghost: 恩，我先看看。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 关键是 怎么 捕捉 鼠标事件。 c++的，要不重载 mousepressevent函数， 要不 installEventFilter和eventFilter在外部绑定事件
<blueghost> pyqt就不懂了
<blueghost> vic:) 看不懂你贴的
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵。。。。python语法很简单的
<blueghost> vic:)
<vic> blueghost: 你用皮筋吗
<blueghost> vic:) 什么皮筋
<vic> pidgin
<blueghost> 不用
<blueghost> vic:) 我记得有个 demo 可以在 textedit 放 控件的， 我编译 qtdemo 看看
<knownbad> blueghost: 看星星的地方多着但得远离城市。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦，美国城市也没星星？？ 抛开大楼的因素，就是上楼顶可以看到吗？？
<knownbad> 星星真是又大又亮当我去grand canyon露营时。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国也没星星， 我心里平衡了
<knownbad> 那是在峡谷底晚上全黑的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里 小城市， 很少机会看到星星
<knownbad> 往上一抬头，星星就在你头上。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 峡谷底？ 我这里是在开阔的地方， 看得到天的地方， 很少星星
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: awesome下面有没有不用shutdown命令的那种交互式的关机方法？？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不往上抬头 看什么星星啊
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: ck-tools
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: dbus
<knownbad> 我这里也可以但得往山里开个1-2钟头的车。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 城市里看不到星星是为什么。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 空气污染？？？
<knownbad> 一样得找个峡谷底把光遮着。
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 哦。哪里可以找到资料？？
<knownbad> 城市是得看天气，但光害的影响较大
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: dbus => freedesktop, ck => gnu ?
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦，因为光的原因？？ 那公园呢。 我这里不是因为光看不到的。 公园晚上基本就一片漆黑，也看不到
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 是选择其中一个还是两者？什么意思呢？不太明白。
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 其一
<knownbad> 基本上城市内都看不到，因为光害。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 也不是因为天气的原因。 如果是天气的原因，我这里几乎就没有什么可以看到星星的天气
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦。
<knownbad> 能看到的是一小部分。
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 哦。zenity: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: g_application_get_type 这个是什么错误？
<knownbad> 我去了一趟grand canyon才知道所谓满天星是怎么回事。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好吧， 美国城市因为光害的原因看不到。 怎么说，还是看不到， 心里也平衡了。
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: gtk2??? gtk3 ???
<knownbad> 一定得带小朋友去山上看看
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 这是我想知道的。怎么看版本？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Allow_Users_to_Shutdown
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 我不用 zenity
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里，是怎么也看不到。没有光的地方，也看不到。 以前小时候， 我这，去哪，抬头就是星星
<knownbad> 是啊，一定得带小朋友出去看看
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 哦。好的。谢谢。看看
<blueghost> knownbad:) 说城里灯多吧， 在公园，晚上都怕 性侵犯的， 也看不到星星
<knownbad> 就去露营算了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 恐怕露营也看不到
<knownbad> 你去看免费的啊？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么免费的， 看星星还得收费？？？
<knownbad> 农村还是看得到的。
<knownbad> 在公园，晚上都怕 性侵犯的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这的公园晚上黑啊
 * kenifanying 话说爬华山的时候，在山脚下看到漫天的星星，爬上去后才发现原来都是路灯……
<pointer> kenifanying, 23333333333333333333~
<blueghost> knownbad:) 恐怕我这里 农村也看不到。 就那么几十公里远，我就不信有什么区别
<knownbad> 其实不够黑，旁边的光害还是大过于。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国可能是，我这里绝对不是
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这里绝对不是光害的原因
<knownbad> 我国内去的地方不多。  我觉得庐山应该可以。
<imtxc> 呀
<imtxc> 没有交换分区  老死机
<knownbad> 只无多。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好吧，现在我去两台看看有没有星星，验证一下。
<knownbad> 怎么打？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 看星星还得去庐山啊
<blueghost> imtxc:) 你可以用一个文件当交换分区
<knownbad> 呵呵，那里住的人少，光害少。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 一个特殊的文件。 忘了怎么做， google
<imtxc> blueghost, 恩 ？ 好的 我试试
 * wzssyqa 我要加内存！！！！！！！！！！！
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我去看了。 看不到
<imtxc> blueghost, 是 ubuntu是吧
<knownbad> 看撒，那里？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在没光害了吧， 还是看不到
<blueghost> imtxc:) 是linux都行
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我也要!!
<knownbad> 光害有不是只有你家隔壁。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 忘了是什么命令，什么特殊文件了。
<imtxc> blueghost, 好的 谢谢你  我的交换分区突然没了
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 求赞助
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 我没钱，精神上赞助你
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 格式化了？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你不是要i7吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这一到睡觉，整个城市全黑的。 我不在大城市，没什么半夜还开灯的地方
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没钱，买不起呀
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 这个不需要了，我已经有足够的精神了
<knownbad> 那邻近城市呢？
<imtxc> wzssyqa, 不知道是怎么了  在系统监视器里面看不到了
<knownbad> 要是旁边卫星城市多或近了也不行。
<blueghost> imtxc:) http://unix-cd.com/unixcd12/article_3553.html 去这看看。 没详细看， 应该对你有用
<imtxc> wzssyqa, gparted里面可以看到
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我这就是市区，旁边都是县城，农村。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我就不信， 县城敢比市区亮，不想活啦
<knownbad> 我去山里大概有60公里+远，还有山遮着。  在谷底看星星的。
<knownbad> 那是在找流星。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 以前小时后， 不用什么谷底。 抬头就是星星
<knownbad> 好像是狮子座的流星雨。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 看到那个网址了吗
<knownbad> 要不得去天文台。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 你去 fstab 文件看看， 是不是少了 在/etc/fstab中加入一行　　/SWAP swap swap
<edison0354> imtxc: 你还在纠结……
<imtxc> blueghost, 恩 正在看 谢谢你呢
<blueghost> imtxc:) 是不是 没有挂载你的 交换分区
<blueghost> imtxc:) 你去 fstab 文件看看， 是不是少了 在/etc/fstab中加入一行　　/SWAP swap swap
<blueghost> imtxc:) 是不是 没有挂载你的 交换分区
<imtxc> edison0354, 恩 是的 本来打算不管了 可是今天发现机子总ka si
<imtxc> 卡死
<knownbad> 我刚刚就是不知道交换分区是什么。
<imtxc> 以前没有这样的情况的。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 有没有类似 UUID=ed4660fe-6d87-4577-9d8a-6002f4a6b1d4 none            swap    sw              0       0 这一行的
<blueghost> imtxc:) 有没有类似 UUID=ed4660fe-6d87-4577-9d8a-6002f4a6b1d4 none            swap    sw              0       0 这一行的
<imtxc> blueghost, 恩 好的 我看看
<blueghost> 我的是这样子的。 我猜想是你的 fstab 有错误， 没挂载
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我贴了我真实的 ，会不会不安全
<imtxc> blueghost,  UUID=8ee4100d-c757-4191-afa4-af8effb8c7f2	none	swap	sw	0	
<blueghost> imtxc:) 是不是 你那个 UUID...这错误。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 换个 形式
<imtxc> blueghost, ?
<edison0354> imtxc: none	swap	swap	0	
<edison0354> imtxc: 你写错了……
<blueghost> /dev/sda... swap sw 0 0 这样看看
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我的也是 swap swap 0 的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不会我也没有交换区吧
<edison0354> blueghost: ？
<imtxc> UUID=8ee4100d-c757-4191-afa4-af8effb8c7f2	none	swap	swap 0 这样吗
<edison0354> imtxc: 恩……
<knownbad> blueghost: 不会吧？  问问松鼠， 他是个黑客。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我的也是 swap sw 的，我的看得到交换区呢
<edison0354> blueghost: 额
<blueghost> imtxc:) 或者你换 /dev/sda... .... 这样看看。
<blueghost> imtxc:) 要不你用交换文件替换 交换分区
<imtxc> blueghost, 我改了之后 应该？
<imtxc> blueghost, swapon?
<blueghost> imtxc:) 我是重启的
<blueghost> imtxc:) 你问问 edison0354 ，貌似他懂
<imtxc> blueghost, 恩 昨天就是他教我的呢
<edison0354> blueghost: imtxc: 不懂的
<blueghost> imtxc:) 我是延续 windows 的习惯。 有问题，就重启
<imtxc> blueghost, 最好放弃了 以为没有什么用 结果今天发现电脑动不动就假死不动了  怀疑是这个的原因
<blueghost> imtxc:) 你试试那网上的做法
<blueghost> imadper:) 先 swap off
<imtxc> blueghost, 恩 好的
<blueghost> 好像不用 swap off
<knownbad> 是新装的吗？
<knownbad> 有时kernel会跟acpi过不去。
<knownbad> 假设在假死的状态。
<knownbad> 得去公司一趟
<Guest85776> hello
<^k^> Guest85776, 好  ㍙ 
<Guest85776> 现在正在opera下用irc
<Guest85776> 真的感觉opera是神器啊！
<metbsd> opera啥都可以用，啥都不是强项
<Guest85776> metbsd: opera一直在创新，标签页浏览就是opera第一个弄出来的。但是一直被模仿，被超越。
<Guest85776> 现在没人了吗？都去睡觉了吗？
<Guest85776> 如果opera可以聊gtalk，那真是无人能敌了。
<metbsd> 这样只要装opera就行了，其他什么都不用了
<metbsd> 标签页浏览是netscape先弄出来的，没opera什么事的
<Guest85776> 是啊！那样就可以跟chrome os比了。
<metbsd> opera下次再搞qq
<metbsd> 弄个opimp,代替gimp
<metbsd> 哈哈，opimp
<Guest85776> 弄不了协议，qq搞不了。gtalk倒是完全可以
<metbsd> 你说skype搞不了我相信
<metbsd> qq就不相信了
<Guest85776> 主要是腾讯肯定不让opera搞QQ。因为这样就侵权了。想想腾讯这几年打压第三方客户端打压得多狠！
<metbsd> pidgin早有qq协议了
<Guest85776> 不稳定哪！三天两头被封号。
<metbsd> 有个2010协议的，你那个落后了
<Guest85776> 2010协议我也用了，现在也不稳定。三天两头被封号。
<metbsd> 不知道你怎么用了，我用着没有发生过封号
<Guest85776> 大概是我点较背吧！
<Guest85776> 在linux下，两个东西让我蛋疼，一个flash，一个QQ
<metbsd> 你的flash什么问题
<Guest85776> 看在线视频，CPU占用率过高。还有前段时间，chromium dev的flash插件老是崩溃
<metbsd> 这个linuxjing已经反应过了，flash不给flash面子阿，没办法
<Guest85776> 现在换用opera，flash插件倒是不崩溃了。
<Guest85776> 人呢？
<Guest85776> 都去睡觉了吗？
<knownbad> blueghost: 还在找星星？
<knownbad> 还是找个老婆照顾儿子好些。
<Guest85776> 在数猫
<knownbad> 要不女朋友都行
<knownbad> 他的猫不是被搞大了肚子吗？
<Guest85776> ……
<metbsd> 你干吗搞大他猫的肚子
<Guest85776> metbsd: 说我吗？
<Guest85776> metbsd: 如果说我的话，我说的“在数猫”意思是在数夜猫子。
<metbsd> 不是说你
<Guest85776> metbsd: 不是说我就好。
<knownbad> 呵呵
<metbsd> 差不多要睡觉了
<knownbad> blueghost: 单亲家庭的单一教育并不是很好。
<knownbad> 哇塞，网球拍要$140几。
<Guest85776> 我买个自行车头盔，都花了99。还是最便宜的款。
<knownbad> 我买了安全帽去滑雪板，但从没撞了头。  倒是摔的乱七八糟的。
<Guest85776> 都是为了防范潜在风险嘛！
<knownbad> 真要被撞那得靠运气。
<knownbad> 其他的看个人反应。
<knownbad> 我摩托车上了高速公路就110公里，安全帽也救不了你如果自个不小心。
<Guest85776> 110公里，出了问题，神也救不了你
<Guest85776> 出了车祸，8成是当场挂掉。
<Guest85776> 还有2成是摔成植物人。
<knownbad> 呵呵，自个不小心连走路都能摔死。
<Guest85776> 骑单车摔过一回。不过不严重。只擦破了点皮。冲下坡的时候，没捏刹车。太快了。控不住龙头。摔了下来。
<Guest85776> 从那回摔了之后，我冲下坡就捏好刹车了。
<knownbad> 通常意外是自个不小心，被撞了就靠运气。
<Guest85776> 如果没被撞死或撞成植物人，哪你运气就真的不错。
<knownbad> 我有次就是滑雪板想跳个平台但又胆小，就摔了狗吃屎。
<knownbad> 听朋友说，真要起跳了就还好。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你又家里蹲呢
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我现在有时间都不在家里待着
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都有封闭空间恐惧症了
<knownbad> abs刚恢复。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 扯。一直正常
<knownbad> 我这里断了快一个小时。
<gebjgd> 人品不好
<gebjgd> 回家
<knownbad> 妈的
<knownbad> 是该回家吃饭去。
<Guest85776> hello
<^k^> Guest85776, 好  ㍜ 
<Guest85776> 我只是来看看还有没有人的。
<Guest85776> 没想到还有人，和我一样，夜猫子。
<^k^>  06:17
<knownbad> 不如归去
<Evanescence> 求助，包依赖破坏： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=333353
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-21
<hamo_web> roylez: 是真身不？
<MeaCulpa> .
<xpk> topic
<Cherrot> 嗯 .org.cn 链接被重置了
<hoxily> > "hoxily moo~~~" * 6
<kk> hoxily, hoxily moo~~~hoxily moo~~~hoxily moo~~~hoxily moo~~~hoxily moo~~~hoxily moo~~~
<Cherrot> > "^_^" * 2
<kk> Cherrot, ^_^^_^
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu在线账号怎么用的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375427 添加了2个账号，但不知道是干什么用的，怎么用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2012-05-21 8:43
<hoxily> Cherrot: 早
<Cherrot> hoxily: 早~
<mugebjgd> ofan: 环球影视
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<ofan> 没去过
<mugebjgd> ofan: universal studios
<ofan> mugebjgd: 咋了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 票价93
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4D电影
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Conky Core Dumped http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375433 小弟我装了一个conky和conkycolors用来看系统信息，但是设置开机启动项(/usr/share/conkycolors/bin/conkyStart)之后每次都不行，在终端里conky -c ~/.conkycolors/conkyrc之后他说有Segmental Fault(core dumped)，但是再等一会（大约1分钟的样 …
<sjd> 各位早上好
<tony_41> hello
<tony_41> 啊
<kk> tony_41, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<tony_41> 谢谢啊。我新手，刚用这个，
<tony_41> 我刚才在archlinux 频道发消息，发不出去。
<tony_41>  #archlinux :Cannot send to channel
<tony_41> 这个是怎么会是啊
<tony_41> 怎么回事
<m0ugly> tony_41, 这是你来这里的第一次吗
<tony_41> 恩。
<tony_41> 我第一次来。
<tony_41> 第一次用irc
<m0ugly> 你怎么关于irc知道了
<tony_41> 在archlinux频道发不出去消息。我就加入到ubuntu里面来了，请教各位了。
<tony_41> irc很有名啊，以前就知道啊，听别人说的。
<tony_41> 在这个里面能发消息啊。为什么在archlinux里面不能发呢，
<tony_41> #archlinux :Cannot send to channel
<m0ugly> tony_41, 你注册你用的绰号了吗？
<tony_41> 注册了。
<tony_41> 就我现在用的这个，我在archlinux里面也用的这个。
<hoxily> 可以发啊
<m0ugly> 然后我真的不知道
<tony_41> ok。谢谢啊。可能他们特定的几个人能发消息吧。多谢各位。知道怎么使用irc了。
<m0ugly> tony_41, 你问问#archlinux频道的主任吧
<hoxily> tony_41: 被禁言了？
<tony_41> 主任在哪啊。我不知道啊。
<tony_41> 我刚加进去就被禁言啊。
<tony_41> irc挺好。。好用。。
<m0ugly> 他们在他们绰号的旁边有一个特别的象征
<m0ugly> 正常它是@
<hoxily> #archlinux频道竟然没有管理员！
<tony_41> 没有，有的是前面有个下划线的。
<sjd> 哈哈
<tony_41> 你们都使用ubuntu吗。你们没加入过archlinux吗
<sjd> 寻找Linux下的游戏,谁推荐个
<m0ugly> 我是用ubuntu的
<m0ugly> tony_41, 你是哪里的人
<tony_41> 我在陕西。
<mugebjgd> tony_41: archlinux-cn
<byzantium> debian 下用什么office呀
<hamo_web> byzantium: libreoffice
<byzantium> hamo_web, 没有啊
<hamo_web> byzantium: 有啊...
<byzantium> hamo_web,  能够有源到 apt-get 可以得到到
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，這麽晚
<hamo_web> adam8157: 蛋蛋早。。。
 * gfrog hi there.
 * amosk hi
<huntxu> adam8157: 給我帽子我要踢蛤蟆
<hamo_web> gfrog: 基蛙早..
<hamo_web> huntxu: 为啥啊胡子叔叔？
<huntxu> hamo_web: 你的nick太討厭了
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡子叔
<hamo_web> adam8157: 昨天面疼疼教授很成功。。。
<huntxu> hamo_web: 成功推倒了麽
<hamo_web> huntxu: 还木有...推不倒....
<adam8157> huntxu: hah?
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚在说东西 这就给
<adam8157> hamo_web: :)
<hamo_web> adam8157: 求帽子。。。
<huntxu> hamo_web: 把尾巴去掉饒你一命
<hamo_web>  /kick huntxu   LOL
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> 我kick的是hamo_web
<huntxu> 為什麽他改名也中招 = =
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 过于智能了...
<huntxu> 幹活去，萬惡的周一啊
 * gfrog 周一就要meeting，唉
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • amule-dlp有没有新版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375438 amule-dlp有没有新版本，以前那个PPA源提供的版本太旧了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2012-05-21 10:14
<sjd> desura 你们谁玩过
<tony_41> desura是什么
<tony_41> 没玩过，是什么
<kk> tony_41, 不要玩机器人
<byzantium> hamo_notail, :-) 没有啊
<hamo_notail> byzantium: stable?
<tony_41> sjd是机器人？什么机器人？
<ofan> huntxu: 你也有帽子了
<ofan> 升级了
<huntxu> ofan: 木有
<ofan> huntxu: 都k人额
 * Cherrot O.o O.0 0.o
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings这一项没有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375440 按照网上的方法想让gedit没有乱码，结果preferences下没有encoding项 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahcheqiu — 2012-05-21 10:28
<debianer> ofan: 我单位不能使用vpn
<debianer> ofan: 家里能用的到这里不能用了，是PPTP类型的
<sjd> 不是机器人
<sjd> 怎么卸载ubuntu自带的截图工具呀
<ofan> debianer: 奥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何提升这个下载速度啊。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375445 高人指点一下： 我经常会下载一些东西。但是这个下载速度没有在win上快啊。我们学校限制了速度。应该在250K的下载速度（以前好几兆啊，桑心） 在win上能达到这个峰值。可是在u上，这几天都 …
<tony_41> 你们用六维空间吗？
<BinbinWang> Fedora 17 有人等么
<adam8157> BinbinWang: 有, 我在等着升级办公室的系统
<BinbinWang> Ubuntu  我还是最喜欢10.0.4
<BinbinWang> 10.04
<richard_ma> BinbinWang: 12.04我装了，不稳定。
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，卖人费涨价了耶
<adam8157> gfrog: 思密达
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是卖人不容易的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你每个月能卖成一个的话，比工资都强了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<richard_ma> 卖啥人？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有那么难嘛，你人脉这么广
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们很尴尬的, 要求高, 工作又有点无聊
<gfrog> adam8157: 推荐到别的组不行嘛？ 例如保洁神马的。。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 说真的，只能组内推荐？
<adam8157> gfrog: 别的组当然可以, 保洁就不行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: list上有的都可以
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我7你3
<huntxu> adam8157: 工資還要比你高
<huntxu> adam8157: 賣我不
<sjd> 弄了个深度的截图软件很好用哈
 * gfrog 听说之前有个大叔过来面试，要价48K，把manager都镇住了。 @@
 * huntxu 4.8k的情何以堪...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 又不是美刀  你们的manager也太没见过世面了吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 来嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 唉，一言难尽
<adam8157> gfrog: 我面试几十个人, 唯一一个相当满意的, 要价超高... 尼码, 把我刺激的不行
<debianer> 请问IRC在安桌手机里用什么聊哦？
<gfrog> adam8157: 他要多少？
 * gfrog 我司目前的状况很尴尬，要求很高，工资很低。
<xhh> debianer: AndChat
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是很清楚, 大概是我两倍多
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实也不多
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 要是我 我也要那么多...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome 19 linux版的太差了，谁有chrome 18的发一份给我啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375447 Chrome19的太没用了，同样的网址用19开会自动跳到广告页去，而在Chromium与Firefox下都能正常打开，还有19的打开taobao几乎所有的页面全不能正常显示，太郁闷了。 我在网站 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 外边玩内核的没太少的，小米前阵子招内核开发，开到了50k
 * adam8157 当年太年轻啊, 年少无知啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 要高了你就来不成啦，哼哼。认清现实吧骚年。
<adam8157> gfrog: 再说吧 sigh...
<jyfl987> adam8157: gfrog 所以最近你俩都受刺激发奋研究？
 * gfrog 哦，说错了，小米是package可以到500k
<gfrog> jyfl987: 研究嘛？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就去掉你  只留阿蛋一个
<huntxu> adam8157: 應該說你的低還是人要的高...
<adam8157> 我没被刺激前也在搞科研啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的低
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前问你 多是做饭 洗澡 现在都是研究
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 其实吧, 现在多是看视频
<jyfl987> adam8157: 单手看？
<zhanshime-1> 今天开机拨号上网后几分钟内及断线了，然后我的eth0设备找不到了，有谁知道问题的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 舌尖上的中国你单手看???? 太重口了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你还用舌尖上？ 你好厉害哦 瑜伽达人
 * gfrog fan time.
 * adam8157 尼码...
<debianer> 手机打电话能否也想VPN那样加密传输？
<jyfl987> lol
<adam8157> debianer: 电话本来就是加密传输
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真的？
<zhanshime-1> debianer：有专门加密的手机
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然是 gsm都有加密的啊 只不过最近被破解而已
 * adam8157 吃饭去
<jyfl987> 那是无线吧
<jyfl987> 我以为你说固定电话加密呢
<zhanshime-1> 今天开机拨号上网后几分钟内及断线了，然后我的eth0设备找不到了，有谁知道问题的？
<zhanshime-1> 谁知道？
<zhanshime-1> 好想我等一次win7后，重启在等ubuntu又好了
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/213206 自动流程图
<gehaowu> Dual licensed libstrophe under MIT and GPLv3. [Jack Moffitt] 这种算许可的软件一般怎么处理的啊
<ofan> gehaowu: 什么怎么处理
 * ofan 有玩D3的吗？
<alpha080> 没米玩啊
<alpha080> http://jandan.net/2012/05/21/young-men-have-small-penises.html
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y 日本政治家表示：年轻人的‘铅笔’太小了
<alpha080> 真无语啊，石原这家伙在想什么哪
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 求救！mplayer 播放一段时间后 ，就会顿一下，大概0.5秒钟。如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375449 mplayer 每播放（很流畅）一段时间后 ，就会顿一下，顿的时间大概0.5秒钟。如何解决？ 经常这样顿很不舒服啊。 播放日志： MPlayer svn r34540 (Ubuntu), built with gcc-4.6 …
<debianer> adam8157: 要点对点加密
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188251.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [视频]炼狱又如何 大菠萝还是要倒下_Blizzard 暴雪_cnBeta.COM
<debianer> adam8157: 加密的通过电信交换机就破解了，要电信服务商自己不能破解的
<debianer> adam8157: 要类似vpn那样，或者msn的加密传送那样子
<lxK> 请问debian squeeze怎么装hd3000的驱动
<imadper> lxK: intel的那个内置显卡?
<alpha080> apt里面搜不到？
<imadper> lxK: xorg-vedio-intel 就行了, 不用你自己装, 一般都已经装上了. intel没有闭源驱动的
<lxK> 装好分辨率不对
<imadper> lx
<imadper> debianer: 在公司能用吗?
<imadper> lxK: 不能设置?
<lxK> 没设置选项啊
<debianer> imadper: 不行
<imadper> lxK: 什么意思?
<lxK> 一直1024×XXX
<debianer> imadper: 在公司我只能用手机VPN
<imadper> debianer: 呃.. netstat -r
<imadper> lxK: 不能改吗? 还是只有这一个选项?
<lxK> 只有这一个
<imadper> lxK: xf86-video-intel  装这个
<lxK> 刷新率还显示0
<lxK> 装了
<lxK> xorg那个
<imadper> ...
<lxK> 无线网卡驱动也没有
<MaskRay> imadper: https://github.com/cofi/dotfiles/tree/master/emacs.d 融合vim的modal editing
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: dotfiles/emacs.d at master · cofi/dotfiles · GitHub
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么配置irssi 让他记录别人提及我的记录？
<imadper> MaskRay: 具体啥功能? 形式编辑?
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 看懂了..
<MaskRay> imadper: evil。整合vim的modal editing功能
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你怎么也整vim了
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 除了vpn/ssh, 还有什么能给数据包加密的方式吗?
<imadper> MaskRay: 被监听了...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: irssi记录了完整的log,　默认在~/irclog
<MaskRay> imadper: irc用ssl
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是我要分离开来单独看啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己parse
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 2
<MeaCulpa> 能人，这属于小case吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 思路不对头嘛
<MeaCulpa> 要毛思路...
<jyfl987> DRY
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 昨天27-8。你查查记录。
<imadper> MaskRay: 光irc不够呀...
<iGnome> field op
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 27-8　啥意思
<MaskRay> imadper: 不知道
<debianer> MaskRay: 能否让nm对所有网络传输数据进行ssl加密阿
<imadper> debianer: 不行, 不知道tor能不能保证安全. 貌似只能隐匿, 不能加密
<ak5> hi, how do I switch fonts for fcitx
<imadper> debianer: 我记得tor也是有加密链接的, 我去查下
<ak5> ah sorry, I mean themese
<guo> 各位好啊:)
<imadper> ak5: 你都有fcitx了, 还不用中文... 在状态栏那里点右键, skin, 选择一个就行了
<guo> 感觉 ibus 还好些...
<Woodelf> 骚年们，Funtoo怎么用genkernel工具自动编译内核？貌似我用了以后新内核启动不起来
<ak5> imadper: ok my irssi server doesnt support utf o.O
<ak5> I did not see what you said >F
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: Funtoo和Gentoo都不管内核的阿
<imadper> ak5: right click the fcitx's menu-bar. then -> skin, then  choose one.
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: genkernel工具可以用来自动处理啊，昨天弄了个ubuntu内核，倒是可以启动
<ak5> imadper: thanks a ton
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 不知你在说什么... 我以前Funtoo的时候genkernel没区别
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 去/usr/src/linux自行编译？
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: genkernel
<alpha080> Woodelf: 那是自然
<alpha080> Woodelf: 你不看手册的？
<Woodelf> 我用genkernel all，生成的内核貌似无法启动，看到在读盘了，但是没有verbose输出啊
<MeaCulpa> Funtoo你用的什么kernel source?
<Woodelf> alpha080: Gentoo两年前就玩过了，最近有点怀念
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 你以前有OS么我
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 你以前有OS么?
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: gentoo-sources和vanilla-sources
<Woodelf> 以前玩FreeBSD和OpenBSD的，没有Linux
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: genkernel是funtoo的还是gentoo的？
<Woodelf> funtoo
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 那你funtoo里genkernel和gentoo的完全没区别，只是内核配置问题了
<alpha080> 这方面gentoo跟funtoo没太大区别吧
<MeaCulpa> funtoo有自己的genkernel?
<MeaCulpa> 我以前没看到过么...
<alpha080> 有时候genkernel也会出问题，我就遇见过。。
<Woodelf> 我就奇怪，genkernel编译没问题，但是新内核启动不起来
<MeaCulpa> 编译和起来与否没关系...
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf:  你手头有可用的内核配置么
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 比如你当前的
<Woodelf> 无奈之下还是自己编译了，驱动进内核，initrd就没管
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 没，自己配置的
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 你以前从来没有用过linux? 总有个配置吧
<alpha080> 直接弄个livecd盘然后能进去就把配置复制一份吧
<Woodelf> 自己根据硬件配置了一下，几年前玩Gentoo顺风顺水的，很久没用，都不太熟悉了
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 你现在怎么装funtoo的
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 当然是官方手册，用Gentoo-livecd装的，kernel用的gentoo-sources
<MeaCulpa> gentoo-livecd能进去，genkernel的默认配置文件就能进... 除非funtoo里啥包不一样
<Woodelf> 不过也罢了，目前最郁闷的就是3G网卡的设备貌似认不出来了，驱动都有，但是就是找不到/dev/ttyUSB0这个设备节点
<MeaCulpa> udev 规则？这种问题比较麻烦了~~
 * MeaCulpa 入我们Sabayon门吧~~
<Woodelf> 换了ubuntu-sources也认不出来，怀疑是设备节点名字变掉了，跟udev没关系，前两天在2.6.35下面还好好的
<Woodelf> funtoo好，自由度高啊
<MeaCulpa> 有区别么？
<MeaCulpa> 不就是分包不一样么...
<Woodelf> 自己从头开始写配置，写USE，比较舒服
<Woodelf> 就像我也不屑于用PC-BSD那种现成的配置一样，还是FreeBSD用着舒服
<MeaCulpa> 那你慢慢消耗你的life force吧，may force be with you
<alpha080> 囧。。。
<Woodelf> 我怀疑貌似我编译funtoo下面non-binary的方法有误，我都是先emerge gentoo-sources，然后cd /usr/src/linux & make menuconfig & make && make modules_install，最后再make install
 * gfrog 用 git am 打patch的时候如果有冲突的话，有木有快速解决冲突的方法啊？
<yixq> #part
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 你每次都不继承当前内核的配置，再从头配一次，要么你很少升级内核，要么你很空，May force be with you..
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 显然是copy老的配置过去的
<Woodelf> Linux内核选项太复杂，每次要看过一遍都很累
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 那你这次是从头来了咯，May force be with you
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 难道我没说过我是新装的系统？我擦
<Woodelf> 难道我没说过我之前只有OpenBSD和FreeBSD？？？
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 找个好点的内核配置作为起点吧，推荐sabayon 的，May force be with you
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有没有没有dram的soc
<Woodelf> MeaCulpa: 我日，难道我没说过我前两年就玩过Gentoo？？？看看别人的说话再来嘲讽，骚年
<alpha080> Woodelf: search seed kernel 你会发现有惊喜
<jyfl987> Woodelf: 他都大叔了
<sjd> 下午好
<sjd> 有人玩过mud游戏吗
<alpha080> yanfan 又看到你了，你上次不是在linuxtoy那边被人打的满头包么
<Woodelf> 我就纳闷了，莫非很多Linuxer都习惯性认定提问者是newsbie？
<debianer> imadper: 如何选择交互方式
 * MeaCulpa 就喜欢嘲讽老用户
 * z223423423 围观
<alpha080> Woodelf: 还是老老实实先复制livecd的配置吧，先跑了再说
 * z223423423 通信数学几乎没上过课，考试前看了两天试题，竟然过了，LOL
<Woodelf> alpha080: 你们都没看清我说的吧，我的kernel一点问题都没，我只是看看有没有更规范的内核编译方法
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 规范的你都说了...
<alpha080> 你自己那个不是最规范的么。。。
<Woodelf> 因为我总是不去生成initrd，总觉得有点不妥
<Woodelf> 单单只有个kernel
<huntxu> 不生成initrd有不妥？第一次聽說...
<z223423423> write("b"-"a","hi",2);没报错，也没输出。。。
<z223423423> write(unix,"hi",2);
<MeaCulpa> Woodelf: 那就自己打包个initramfs玩玩咯
<z223423423> alpha080: 大师
<alpha080> z223423423: 敢问达摩西来意？
<adam8157> jyfl987: beep_msg_level = "MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT";
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚吃法回来
<z223423423> alpha080: 俺线性代数考试过了，大师
<z223423423> alpha080: 就那个一堆方块数那个
<byzantium> 数据到buffer是指什么呀？
<alpha080> 然后涅？须知心经之后还有地蔵经～线性之后还有近世代数咧
<z223423423> alpha080: 额，高数依然高挂。。。
<z223423423> 苦B的积分。。。
<alpha080> 高数多容易啊，大慈大悲观世音菩萨这句妇孺皆知
<z223423423> alpha080: 国外所指的微分就是导数，国外用的是华氏，国内摄氏，国外有wifi,国内有wlan，天朝就是与众不同。。。
<alpha080> 微分跟导数大不相同。。
<z223423423> 据说积分就是微分之和，可是关于它们俩的运算到底怎么来的，一点不懂
<z223423423> alpha080: 但国外貌似不区分微分和导数
<alpha080> 你小学矩形面积公式没学好
<alpha080> 有区别，关键在于有没有强调吧
<alpha080> 这边教材多沿用前苏联观点
<alpha080> 手机挂了@ @
<z223423423> alpha080:大师，http://wenku.baidu.com/view/e85052c58bd63186bcebbc93.html
<kk> z223423423,啥网址y 微积分初步理解_百度文库
<z223423423> 在微积分发展的很长一段时期，对函数进行微分，就是指求函数的导数，微分运算就是导数运算，微分法就是指对于函数求导数的法则，直到现在，西方的许多教材仍然以沿袭这种处理方法
<zhanshime-1> 今天发现所谓的云点播果然是神器，哈哈
<z223423423> zhanshime-1: 求链接
<hoxily> z223423423: http://vod.xunlei.com/
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 迅雷播放特权
<zhanshime-1> http://www.iplaysoft.com/tools/xlvod/
<kk> zhanshime-1,啥网址y 电影云点播工具Web网页版 (不用下载直接在线播放ed2k、FTP、Thunder、BT磁力链接的电影) | 异次元软件世界
<z223423423> hoxily: 没帐号
<zhanshime-1> 再给个pt种子网址
<zhanshime-1> http://kat.ph/
<kk> zhanshime-1,啥网址y Download Torrents. Fast and Free Torrent Downloads - KickassTorrents
<a-nerd> 电影还是喜欢下载再看
<zhanshime-1> 无需FQ
<zhanshime-1> 哈哈
<hoxily> z223423423: 注册一个呗。然后办理xl的会员。
<zhanshime-1> 不用，我给的网站直接看
<hoxily> zhanshime-1: 可能帐号被共享了？
<zhanshime-1> 破解的
<hoxily> zhanshime-1: 高手
<z223423423> zhanshime-1: 可以看，就是有点卡。。。
<zhanshime-1> 卡？我这速度2MB+
<zhanshime-1> 是校园网
<adam8157> huntxu: 跌得好惨啊
<hoxily> zhanshime-1: 没有校园网的伤不起啊。
<huntxu> adam8157:  你rp太差，我至少沒輸贏
<adam8157> huntxu: 打倒
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那一句配置写在哪个选项里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/config
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.irssi/config at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<z223423423> zhanshime-1: 我连的中移动的校园网，
<zhanshime-1> z223423423：- -！
<z223423423> zhanshime-1: 宿舍拉不了网线，就只能用苦B的cmcc-edu了。。。
<hoxily> zhanshime-1: 你们那儿难道不是苦逼的闪讯？
<jyfl987> z223423423: 用 3g好了 我用手机做代理 有时候速度比我2G adsl还快 额
<jyfl987> 不过流量少就是了
<imadper> jyfl987: 延迟高吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 还好啊
<z223423423> jyfl987: 用过中移动的td网，60KB/s
<jyfl987> z223423423: 我的是联通的 信号垃圾 但是连上了倒是还行
<imadper> jyfl987: 以前我用电信的3g打过dota, 超级卡
<imadper> z223423423: 你们那里3g架设的不够完善. 我这里电信都400k了
<z223423423> jyfl987: 3g用不起啊，我隔壁宿舍的同学说它的联通3g能800k
<zhanshime-1> hoxily：不是直接adsl拨号的
<z223423423> imadper: 我们这几乎没电信用户
<zhanshime-1> hoxily：不是，是直接adsl拨号的	
<z223423423> imadper: 一个班的同学，没有一个电信用户，几乎全中移动，2个中联通
<imadper> z223423423: ..... 电信便宜呀
<hoxily> zhanshime-1: 我们这苦逼的闪讯，直接PPPoE
<z223423423> imadper: 据小道消息说，google不想支持电信的android
<hoxily> 拨号拨不通的，必须用闪讯客户端。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 有没有大神在，我这有个问题，关于识别网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375474 我现在要在一个ATOM平台上安装ubuntu系统，目前版本10.10，安装完毕后，平台上有个两个网卡和一个usb的无线网卡，当我安装完毕后，只能识别到其中一块网卡eth0 和无线网卡 另一个网 …
<palomino|working> 那个是因为没有开源驱动吧,都是各厂商自己弄得 , z223423423
<starlink> 有折腾opensuse的吗
<zhanshime-1> hoxily：曾经，我们的校园网超垃圾，不如电话线拨号，但经过我们不懈奋斗，不断争取，获得胜利
<starlink> 求opensuse的irc地址
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个 beep_msg_level是控制beep的吧  我是要别人提到我的分离出来 放到别的地方 让我可以查看到
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己写脚本咯
<imadper> z223423423: 不用android, 也不喜欢android
<z223423423> palomino|working: http://www.cnetnews.com.cn/2012/0206/2077133.shtml
<kk> z223423423 ⇪ ti: 钧子抛抛砖:Google中止支持CDMA? 孩子闹别扭罢了 - CNET科技资讯网
<palomino|working> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/171640.htm , z223423423
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ ti: 关于Google放弃支持CDMA的澄清_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<z223423423> imadper: 我也不是很喜欢呀，但没钱换更好的呀，总不能去买傻贵的nokia吧
<z223423423> 电阻屏，cpu又低，就不明白诺基亚为啥敢卖那么贵
<imadper> z223423423: webos
<z223423423> imadper: 你有途径能买到webos?
<imadper> z223423423: 淘宝大把大把的
<z223423423> hp都抛弃webos了，再说webos貌似早都停产了吧， imadper
<imadper> z223423423: 能买到. acer要接手webos
<z223423423> imadper: 你已经买了webos?
<imadper> z223423423: 没, 库胖好像在用
<z223423423> imadper: 我上次跟他要链接，他都不给。。。
<z223423423> imadper: 酷胖可不只有webos , 黑莓他也有
<imadper> z223423423: 我现在也在用黑莓
<imadper> z223423423: 不是他不给, 随便一搜就好多, 自己搜索就行了
<adam8157> huntxu: 好吧, 我要开始做波段了
<huntxu> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> huntxu: 做波段你不知道啥意思?
<z223423423> imadper: 唉，淘宝水太深，曾经买过翻新机，很伤心呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道
<xiangtong> 呵呵。
<adam8157> huntxu: 增加操作就对了
<huntxu> ad
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是沒明白
<z223423423> imadper: 上课去了，bye
<adam8157> huntxu: 低买高卖嘛
<imadper> z223423423: bye
<adam8157> huntxu: 中短线操作一下
<loiac> 谁知道ubuntu里面怎么修改挂起唤醒设备的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 雖不明，但覺厲
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian squeeze BCM4312网官方卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375476 Debian squeeze的基本系统和Ubuntu的不太一样。Ubuntu中已经集成了GCC编译环境（至少在Ubuntu10.04中是这样的），而Debian squeeze中没有。因此在Debian squeeze中安装BCM4312网卡驱动，需要先安装GCC编译环境。本文 …
<loiac> 比如我的电脑挂起之后只能用笔记本键盘唤醒   如何让它用外置键盘或者鼠标唤醒呢？
<starlink> 如何查看系统是否安装了mpi并行环境？
<starlink> which mpirun对吗
<adam8157> huntxu: sed高手哈? 怎么实现"将有aaa的行和有bbb的行之间的部分挪到有ccc的行之前"?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不會
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<zhanshime-1> loiac：应该是usb在休眠是断电了吧，你的win用外置能唤醒?
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 没断电  键盘和鼠标灯一直亮着呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有几个硬件问题请教下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 硬件... 你说说看
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 可以啊  晃晃鼠标就可以了   而且win下可以设置的
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 硬件的高级选项卡都有什么允许该设备唤醒计算机一类的复选框
<zhanshime-1> loiac：我的挂起后只能用键盘上的Fn或电源键唤醒，鼠标不行，外置键盘没用过不清楚
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 我比你好点，只要是笔记本键盘随便哪个键就行
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 也找不到设置的地方  网上也没有见有人问
<zhanshime-1> 我感觉还不如我的，起码不容易误按
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 想法不一样吧  你怕误按  我是嫌麻烦  呵呵
<zhanshime-1> 恩，也就习惯问题
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 你用的是不是unity？
<zhanshime-1> loiac：gnome3，unity删了
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 那就算了  unity有个bug 看看是不是通病
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 我原来也是删了unity装的gnome3  不过感觉1204的unity好多了  就懒得换了  各有优劣吧  比较怀念gnome3快速切桌面和窗口的功能
<zhanshime-1> loiac ：从没用过unity，我是从debian转的12.04，还是ubuntu最易用
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 赞同  装了lmde用了一会儿就卸了，arch压根就没连上网……
<zhanshime-1> loiac：gnome3加上cairo-dock，再把窗口按钮补全很方便，你可以试一下，gnome3的快速切桌面和窗口的功能我几乎没怎么用过
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 也推荐你试试unity  也没说的那么难用了，可能是之前刚出的时候稳定性和性能都不好才备受争议的吧   现在也算不错了   只是希望开发者可以继续优化  小问题还是不少
<zhanshime-1> 哈哈，太懒了，不想换了，这都是有学习成本的:-D
<loiac> zhanshime-1: 我也懒  所以就这么用了  如果默认的是gnome3我就用G3了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你前面说的，如果ccc不止一个，或者ccc在aaa/bbb中间呢...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我的黑莓爆机了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 大佬, 我刚想找你问呢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以最近一直webos
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么爆了?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不停的自动重启，也许是不小心升级了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我想问你, 你用什么上gtalk? 官方的用不了, tXXX超级费电
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 顺序走, 另外我知道肯定不在中间
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 升级? 你刷新系统了?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不是，app store自动升级...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gtalk...貌似我没用webos连过...也许有app
<imadper> MeaCulpa: app store... 我都没装
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我是说黑莓的, gtalk
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大致如此： awk '/aaa/, /bbb/ {toPre+=$0; next} /ccc/ {print toPre} {print}'
<MeaCulpa> imadper: hmm, 貌似有，忘了，实在不行可以IM+
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 在ccc之前加呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 我懂了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚才这个就是在CCC之前
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 先打印pre再打印当前行的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 逻辑有合并，可以写的冗余一点，清晰一点
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 犇库胖
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这完全是C逻辑 + 正则而已...
<MeaCulpa> sed难得多，sed是编辑器，模仿人类思维的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我没有系统的学过sed和awk, 每次都是拼凑, 捂脸啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没人会系统学吧...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ä½ 
<MeaCulpa> 我还没学呢...动机只是减少管道数量
<byzantium> Valgrind  有人 用过吗？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我准备40岁之前学完korn shell
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好吧... im+费电呀
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不但费电，还极其卡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bash和zsh这辈子没时间了，先ksh吧
<hoxily> http://baike.baidu.com/view/397568.htm
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 包含aaa呢 咋改
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚才是包含的啊...不过我刚才没加换行，嘻嘻
<sjd> 公司的破网络,我想骂人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hah? 我试试
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 忘了包含与否...
<zhanshime-1> 有谁用empathy的，提示音太小，你们怎么解决的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 能用正则么? /.*bbb/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以
<a-nerd> zhanshime-1,
<a-nerd> empathy能上Gtalk么
<zhanshime-1> a-nerd：能解决么？我的意思是提示音太小
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 正则可以针对某个field,也可以针对默认的一行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于在ubuntu904上安装install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375478 我用root权限用tar zxvf把install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz解压在Desktop上不会安装... 该怎么安装啊? 解压出来就/usr和libflashplayer.so 没有看到什么install... 怎么编译? 统计信息: 发表于 由 aixiaoe …
<nerd> 我这儿挺正常的
<zhanshime-1> 那能改变提示音大小么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gtalk的官方应用, 要上bis服务才行
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，忽略
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 怎么清空topre?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: topre="" ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 在你的尾部匹配之后清了它
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 或者print之后
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在的现象是, 本来应该贴那一段匹配的, 结果贴出个0
<sjd> 我已经卸载了empathy了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 原来那段也消失了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 难道是+= 有问题...你可以换sprintf...
<sjd> 聊天用xchat
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: +=换成=的话就剩bbb那一行, 逻辑是对的
<MeaCulpa> 难道不能+=...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咋sprintf? awk的
<a-nnerd> 貌似无法设置
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 给测试数据，等我开完会，撇完条...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: sprintf和c一样
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 我先试试
<MeaCulpa> toPre = sprintf("%s\n%s", toPre, $0 )
<foreverglory> 这里是中文区？
<hoxily> foreverglory: 欢迎
<foreverglory> 嘿嘿
<foreverglory> xubuntu 怎么样把音量显示在面板上？
<foreverglory> 有没有高人在呢
<palomino|working> 其实我也想知道
<palomino|working> 把原先的删了之后
<palomino|working> 添加里找不到。。
<palomino|working> 只有个混音什么的
<foreverglory> 我从ubuntu，安装了xubuntu-desktop，音量图标不见了，调音量好麻烦
<palomino|working> 拿混音那个凑合吧 , foreverglory
<palomino|working> 没有原带的好使 , foreverglory
<palomino|working> 但是调音量还是可以的 , foreverglory
<foreverglory> 唉，只能这样子
<palomino|working> 或者... , foreverglory
<foreverglory> 或者什么？
<palomino|working> 先关掉lightdm,然后把.config里的xfce4目录改个名 , foreverglory
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚才...+=不对，应该这样: print 'aaa\nxxx\nbbb\nccc' |  awk '/aaa/,/bbb/ {toPre=toPre"\n"$0; next} /ccc/ {print toPre} {print}'
<palomino|working> 再启动lightdm , foreverglory
<palomino|working> 让它自己重建一个xfce4出来 , foreverglory
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 字符串直接连在一起....今天在码py, 晕
<palomino|working> 我记得这样是可以弄出来的 , foreverglory
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 试试
<palomino|working> 只不过别的图标还得重设置一遍。。 , foreverglory
<foreverglory> 我安装xubuntu-desktop，就没有看到音量
<palomino|working> 试试呗
<palomino|working> 不行再改回来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷胖好棒
<foreverglory> 额～ palomino|working
<adam8157> 会多个空行出来 我想想
<MeaCulpa> 多了个\n...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 搞定了 if else 判断topre就是了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 当pre是""的时候不应该\n. 恩
<iGnome> adam8157: 又拿非标准的数据害酷胖？
<adam8157> iGnome: 在请教哦
<iGnome> 看我的优美的流程图。 lol http://imagebin.org/213224
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 还行
<adam8157> iGnome: 不错哦
<iGnome> 暂时能用了。逻辑改了一下午。
<MeaCulpa> 啥写的
<iGnome> 反正不是awk。 :P
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> awk+curl+google api 还是可行的..
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 不是要你查成绩嘛。27-8的。
<MeaCulpa> 蛋疼...
<iGnome> 那啥网站，我忘记了。不会查
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...忘了，啥意思
<iGnome> nnnd 400ping。这么好的成绩。要记录下来呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ..原来你说ET...
<iGnome> 是field op啊。一个一个慢慢打的。
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 有子弹的主
<iGnome> 就这点靠谱，子弹多。
<stock-cn> imadper: 在吗
<stock-cn> imadper: 我回家了
<zkchan> ...
<imadper> stock-cn: 在
<imadper> stock-cn: 什么事情?
<sjd> 有好玩的游戏吗
<sjd> 推荐个
<imadper> sjd: dota
<sjd> dota 没Linux版吧
<stock-cn> imadper: 我家里也装上tor,那个客户端叫什么来着？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> stock-cn: vidalia
<stock-cn> imadper: 以后家里vpn断线，我就用vidalia，呵呵。
<sjd> 我一直在用goagent
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 好~
<stock-cn> sjd: goagent不能隐藏http连接
<sjd> 要隐藏干嘛
<sjd> 想干坏事?
<stock-cn> imadper: 我家里自动载入中继信息了，不需要输入
<stock-cn> imadper: 公司网络有些恐怖阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 你是说网桥?
<imadper> stock-cn: 是呀, 你们公司的网络... 你用tor速度能有多少?
<imadper> stock-cn: 我这里500k/s左右, 走的ipv6的tor
<sjd> vidalia免费不?在Linux下怎么配置
<MeaCulpa> sjd: ET
<imadper> sjd: 那东西就是tor的图形界面
<MeaCulpa> vidalia没必要把，polipo即可
<sjd> MeaCulpa, ET不会玩
 * MeaCulpa 弄错，vidalia...洋葱头？
<stock-cn> imadper: 我公司的网络很慢，似乎只有几十K/s
<sjd> MeaCulpa, 有没有类似暗黑的
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 为何没必要哦
<sjd> 我公司的网速快的时候下载2M+/s,慢的时候直接断线
<sjd> 异常不稳定,我想骂人
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 对滴, 洋葱头~
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, ipv4的tor在我这里也是那个速度... 你炒股还可以接受了
<sjd> 请问怎么新开一个聊天室
<stock-cn> imadper: 是的
<stock-cn> imadper: 你是说要搞ipv6的就快？
<imadper> stock-cn: 反正, 我用的ipv6, 速度够快
<stock-cn> MeaCulpa: 为何没必要vidalia
<stock-cn> imadper: ipv6如何做
<stock-cn> imadper: 复杂吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 不复杂, 我们学校提供了...
<stock-cn> imadper: 那我这可能没有
<stock-cn> 算了
<imadper> 恩
<huntxu> imadper: 騷年你很空閑啊
<stock-cn> imadper: 我现在是用vpn加tor双重保护阿
<imadper> huntxu: 什么空闲呀, 我好不容易把数据挖掘的作业写完了..
<huntxu> imadper: 數據挖掘，好高深的樣子
<imadper> huntxu: 有pdf, 按照pdf做, 就是麻烦, 反正是做出来了
<zkchan> 找个中文频道真不容易。。。
<stock-cn> 你们谁用android手机，似乎vpn不能保存密码
<zkchan> 要密码？
<stock-cn> zkchan: 有阿，我的#stock-cn
<kuai410022283> 有人吗？
<stock-cn> zkchan: 不过目前就我一个人，你们又不来捧场，呵呵
<zkchan> 。。。。
<kuai410022283> 刚来 捧什么场啊！
<zkchan>  这服务器上建个频道可以保留多长时间？
<kuai410022283> 现在 有好的支持 aRM
<kuai410022283> 现在有 好的支持ARM 平板的 liuxn系统吗
<stock-cn> imadper: 我公司的网络居然对tor也禁止了，真是有些恐怖
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<imadper> stock-cn: 啥? 你今天不是成功了?
<kuai410022283> 看来都很闲啊！
<stock-cn> imadper: 要选那个什么桥才行
<stock-cn> imadper: 我家里不用选，直接连上了中继服务器
<stock-cn> imadper: 网络设置什么都不用做
<imadper> stock-cn: 哦~ 你公司既然要封锁, 当然要封锁的全面了
<stock-cn> imadper: 以前听一个高手说过j2p代理你会用吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 没听说过都
<sjd> 请教个问题,我密码忘记了,怎么找回
<stock-cn> imadper: 听说是用java做的p2p式的代理
<imadper> stock-cn: p2p的代理? 那跟tor倒是类似...
<jyfl987> 不如用 ping tunnel
<stock-cn> imadper: 我在家里用tor代理，8118端口，成功登陆了QQ
<stock-cn> imadper: 但是开始公司里登陆超时，会不会是速度慢的原因？
<imadper> stock-cn: linux登陆的qq? wine?
<imadper> stock-cn: 有可能
<stardiviner> stock-cn: 用tor来登QQ,神了啊,大神啊
<imadper> stock-cn: 多试两次吧
<stock-cn> imadper: 我命线感觉家里用tor速度快
<kuai410022283> WEBqq 很好用啊！ 你们公司也封掉啦？
<imadper> stock-cn: 我感觉tor怎么都不快... 对了, 你邮箱的密码什么的, 你公司肯定也知道了, 你可以换一个
<iGnome> 不记得tor有过速度啊。
<stock-cn> imadper: 换掉了，QQ密码也知道换不换好
<imadper> iGnome: 你低端了, 神~ 在我这里500k/s
<iGnome> 难道你光纤了。
<stardiviner> iGnome: 其实是有的,我以前用tor还能看youtube....现在早不用了,压根连不上
<stock-cn> 我这里起码也100多K/S
<stock-cn> tor
<imadper> iGnome: 没有呀, 就是一个破网, 给你截图, 等~
<iGnome> 现在goagent不是飞快？
<stock-cn> 但我公司里就慢很多了
<iGnome> 截图干嘛。
<iGnome> 看youtube比优酷快啊。
<stardiviner> iGnome: goagent重置的路过...
<sjd> 请问我的昵称密码忘记了怎么弄回来呢
<stock-cn> iGnome: goagent不是容易被人拦截上网内容吗
<iGnome> 优酷经常卡。最近。
<iGnome> 啥不拦截嘛。
<sjd> -NickServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<imadper> iGnome: 神一般的500k/s
<imadper> 擦, 现在只有200了...
<iGnome> 我晚上回家试试，没在意过速度的多少。
<kuai410022283> 我这呗限制50K/S
<stock-cn> imadper: 用tor代理，显示我的IP地址仍然是日本的那个VPN服务器地址
<iGnome> 反正，以前tor，等于蜗牛。
<stock-cn> imadper: tor应该用的人越多越好吗
<sjd> 谁能告诉我才能找回irc的密码呢
<stock-cn> imadper: tor之后，IP地址仍然躲不了哦
<stock-cn> sjd: 邮件
<stock-cn> sjd: 你用邮件注册的吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 我去试试看
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 在休眠失败后，网络容易掉线了，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375485 前段时间升级到ubuntu12.04后，因为不能休眠。我之前在笔记本上按网上的方法把休眠按钮弄出来后，但休眠的时候，笔记本屏幕黑了，但是一直在运转，只好强退。 后来我的 …
<imadper> stock-cn: 本机IP: 199.48.147.35  美国
<stock-cn> imadper: IP仍然精确的是原来那个
<imadper> stock-cn: 我带上tor之后, 去百度查ip, 已经不是我自己的了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://juetuzhi.net/2012/05/tou-zhuan.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 碉堡了！最新的头转吉尼斯世界纪录 | 掘图志
<imadper> stock-cn: 而且, 在tor的界面上, 可以点换身份, 就会换一个身份
<sjd_zeus> stardiviner,  是的,我用邮件注册的
<sjd_zeus> 现在用sendpass提示我没有权限操作
<stock-cn> imadper: 帮我查查wuala是否加密传输的？
<imadper> stock-cn: 当然是了
<sjd_zeus> 重新注册了个
<sjd_zeus> 之前的没严重邮箱,没法找回了
<sjd_zeus> 验证
<iGnome> zeus..
<sjd_zeus> iGnome,  哈哈
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 这个nick不错吧
<iGnome> 从irc传统来看，这就是揍死的意思。 :D
<iGnome> 你可以在名下，挂一堆nick的。
<iGnome> 看 /ns help
<sjd_zeus> 我知道呀,第几个nick呀
<stock-cn> imadper: 安全性如何？局域网服务器能否拦截
<adam8157> zeus 是雷神啊, 好雷的
<imadper> stock-cn: 肯定不行呀
<imadper> stock-cn: 这种都是本地就加密的, 她没法知道你的内容的
<kuai410022283> ...
<kuai410022283> 又马上到下班点啦！
<adam8157> ee又下班了
<stock-cn> imadper: tor有些网站访问出错误，你试试这个 http://wuala.com/zh
<kk> stock-cn,啥网址y Wuala - Secure Cloud Storage - Backup. Sync. Share. Access Everywhere.
<imadper> stock-cn: tor访问正常
<stock-cn> imadper: 我的tor服务器连接到了陕西的服务器，所以照样出不去
<imadper> .... stock-cn没事, 目的是加密..
<stock-cn> imadper: 恩
<kuai410022283> 下班咧！ 各位 拜拜
<kuai410022283> 88
<stock-cn> imadper: tor加密是因为把请求分散到不同服务器吧
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 他是先加密, 发送到tor节点上, 然后经过多次节点之后再发到服务器上
<stock-cn> imadper: 先加密了的阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩
<stock-cn> imadper: 我这次退出tor，再重启它，就不能连接上了
<stock-cn> imadper: 一直在建立tor回路
<sjd_zeus> 厉害呀
<stock-cn> imadper: 建立tor回路失败了
<sjd_zeus> 你们几点下班呀
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 我们3点半就可以走，证券市场都是下午3点收盘
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 你太幸福了
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 我要5:30才能走
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 回家2个小时,7:30才能到家吃饭
<sjd_zeus> s
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 有时候测试新系统什么的就慢
<sjd_zeus>  呵呵
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 晚上公司也很热闹，还有饭堂。我有时候吃了晚饭再回来，如果我老公不在家吃晚饭的话
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 你还是位MM呀
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 是阿姨
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 我是大叔
<sjd_zeus> ,
<stock-cn> imadper: 我还发现个事。
<zzzzjustuseonce> /help
<stock-cn> imadper: vidalia退出后，还能继续代理
<zzzzjustuseonce> 今早上5点教我那位还在么？
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷呀
<sjd_zeus> 怎么才能修改我输入文字的颜色呢
<sjd_zeus> 怎么也该不了
<sjd_zeus> 是
<sjd_zeus>  怎么才能这样带颜色聊天呢
<sjd_zeus> .
<stock-cn> imadper: 还在不
<imadper> stock-cn: 刚回来, 刚电话
<imadper> stock-cn: 可能是图形前端退出了, 后台的服务还在运行
<stock-cn> imadper: 恩
<imadper> stock-cn: 你要是想终止 可以 pkill tor
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷呀
<stock-cn> imadper: 哦
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 请问怎么带颜色聊天呢
<stock-cn> imadper: 我用系统监视器视窗操作
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩,应该一样吧
<adam8157> 什么颜色
<imadper> 五颜六色
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 你用啥聊天哦
<sjd_zeus> xchat
<sjd_zeus> ,
<sjd_zeus> s
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, xchat 你怎么设置的用红色聊天的
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 我用erc
<sjd_zeus>  我想用这种效果
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 那我试试erc
<stock-cn> imadper: vidalia居然提示我上次非正常退出
<stock-cn> imadper: 现在显示一把叉叉了
<sjd_zeus> erc怎么启动呀
<sjd_zeus> 我安装了
<stock-cn> M-X erc
<sjd_zeus> 我ubuntu 12.04按照了erc 找不到哪里启动了
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 除了fvwm，还有哪个窗口管理可以完全自定义快捷键？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375488 就是可以像fvwm那样可以对窗口行为，启动程序进行自定义快捷键。另外要求Alt+Tab更“现代化”，别像fvwm那样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 呼文彪 — 2012-05-21 17:16
<sjd_zeus> 是不是需要安装emacs呀
<sjd_zeus> stock-cn, 需要安装emacs吗
<stock-cn> sjd_zeus: 肯定是阿
<stock-cn> imadper: 现在没办法启动阿
<stock-cn> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<stock-cn> Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<stock-cn> 这是怎么回事
<stock-cn> imadper: 还在吗
<yall> MaskRay: 咋回事
<yall> MaskRay_ MaskRay__ MaskRay_1 MaskRay_2
<imadper> stock-cn: 我回来了, 刚吃饭去了...
<stock-cn> imadper: 现在重启什么的，都连接不上了中继
<imadper> stock-cn: 这么奇怪..
<stock-cn> imadper: 是不是要手动添加了？
<stock-cn> imadper: 一直是黄色的了
<imadper> stock-cn: 那你手动添加吧.. 反正添加也很简单
<stock-cn> imadper: 那个测试网桥的网站是哪个
<stock-cn> imadper: 能否选择最快的阿，我看到地图上有些很快，但不知道怎么添加
<imadper> stock-cn: https://bridges.torproject.org/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<stock-cn> imadper: 你咋知道这里的
<imadper> stock-cn: 我没试过添加最快的
<imadper> stock-cn: 这个地址? 我也忘了在哪里看到的了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • solidot:Linux Kernel 3.4发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375493 Linus Torvalds宣布发布Linux 3.4。主要新特性包括： 文件系统Btrfs更新，元数据块支持大于4KB，新的数据修复和恢复工具，改善错误处理，改进性能；图形显示驱动更新。 初步支持Nvidia GeForce 600 Kepler，支持AMD Ra …
<stock-cn> imadper: 每次刷新又是一个新的哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 正常吧
<stock-cn> imadper: 可以添加多个吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 可以呀, 我添加了四个
<stock-cn> imadper: 仍然超时了
<stock-cn> imadper: 这玩意还真怪了
<imadper> stock-cn: 超时多试几次吧...
<stock-cn> 我第一次在家里根本不用手工填写
<stock-cn> imadper: 网络不需设置就连接上了，现在怎么都连接不上了
<stock-cn> 但是tor确实又在代理了
<FrankLv> 我一个echo语句 echo "$LAST_CHECK_LINE_NUM"  >last_check_line_num，发现如果LAST_CHECK_LINE_NUM"是1的话 这里1就是标准输出了，文件里啥也没有。。
<imadper> stock-cn: tor在代理?
<stock-cn> imadper: 因为我浏览器代理服务器是设置好的，没动能上网
<FrankLv> 脚本中会这样，直接bash下 echo就OK的。。。
<stock-cn> imadper: 我知道了，tor被屏蔽了的，开始vpn打开的，所以tor能连接上
<stock-cn> imadper: 但是单位那没开VPN也连上了哦
<imadper> stock-cn: tor被屏蔽了? 那你在公司不是能用吗?
<MaskRay> FrankLv: 完整脚本？不方便的吧，就给一下上下文
<MaskRay> imadper: evil好用吧，emacs vim两个世界的力量都汇聚了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: evil?
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, 是个好东西.
<FrankLv> MaskRay: 简单测试了下好像又没事 可能问题不在这个点
<stock-cn> imadper: 不知道怎么了
<stock-cn> imadper: 我在家里把vpn打开，就立即能够连上去
<imadper> stock-cn: 那你换个节点? 难道是你的节点被屏蔽了?
<MaskRay> imadper: ace-jump-mode 值得获得 evil mode normal-state 中 SPC C-SPC S-SPC 这些最方便的 binding。evil-surround 也装上
<stock-cn> imadper: 怎么换？我现在一直是陕西电信了，怎么重启都不会变
<stock-cn> imadper: 把vpn关掉就连接不上，tor
<imadper> MaskRay: 恩, spc你也绑定了?
<imadper> stock-cn: 这... 你把bridges换了也不行?
<stock-cn> imadper: 感觉vidalia没有任何作用，用不用代理都一样
<stock-cn> imadper: IP测试用不用tor代理，IP地址都一样
<imadper> stock-cn: 不可能呀, 我用了之后, 现在的ip是美国的
<imadper> stock-cn: 真的没可能, 我的ssh还有vpn都是日本的, 本人在广州, 是珠海电信. 用了套之后, ip显示是美国的
<stock-cn> imadper: 没用，开启vpn后，再开启tor，显示是日本
<imadper> stock-cn: 本机IP: 146.185.23.179  ARIN
<imadper> stock-cn: 百度显示的
<stock-cn> imadper: 百度哪里可以显示
<imadper> stock-cn: 输入ip, 就可以了
<stock-cn> imadper: 我知道了，当tor没打开的时候，你设置了代理服务器也没有用
<imadper> stock-cn: 可能吧...
<stock-cn> imadper: 你设置了代理，他也直接连接到外面去了
<imadper> 应该不会吧...
<stock-cn> imadper: 是的
<stock-cn> imadper: tor没打开的时候，你设置成tor代理服务器，它自动直接连接到外面去，所以我的IP没有任何变化
<imadper> stock-cn: 那我就不知道了 ... 没试过~ 等我停了tor试试看
<imadper> stock-cn: 少年, 我停了tor之后, 就上不了了
<imadper> stock-cn: 很明显, tor没有连接上的话, 根本上不了网
<stock-cn> imadper: 是的，但是tor没连接成功的时候是可以的
<stock-cn> vidalia显示黄色的时候，用不用代理都一样
<imadper> stock-cn: 我现在那个是个红叉子..
<stock-cn> imadper: 我这里https://bridges.torproject.org/ 不能访问
<stock-cn> imadper: 如果不开vpn
<imadper> stock-cn: 我不开翻墙工具也能访问...
<imadper> stock-cn: 我们两个的网络状况区别好像挺大的
<imadper> stock-cn: 本机IP: 144.206.162.15  俄罗斯  我现在又变成罗刹鬼子了...
<xdong> 大家好
<stock-cn> imadper: 我的一直没有变过
<kk> xdong, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<stock-cn> imadper: 告诉我你的服务器
<imadper> stock-cn: bridges?
<xdong> 学shell编程还是学python编程好啊？
<ofan> xdong: 都学
<xdong> 哦
<imadper> xdong: 别, shell
<imadper> xdong: 别都学, shell好
<byzantium> source 是做什么的命令呀？
<imadper> byzantium: 类似include
<byzantium> 为啥 我 alias 的内容写入到.bashrc后 需要source ~/.bashrc才能保证重新启动电脑还能有效呐？
<xdong> 要生效
<xdong> 你换名字也是这样的
<byzantium> ?
<byzantium> 什么意思啊？
<Amesists> byzantium: 就是读取然后执行一遍那个文件
<byzantium> source执行后是不是把这个bashrc中到内容保存到一个地方去了呀？
<Amesists> byzantium: 没啊，就保存在你那个.bashrc里面，开机的时候因为会执行一遍所以那个里面的alias会生效
<byzantium> 奥 这样啊 就是source 使得 修改在bashrc生效吧
<byzantium> 呵呵 多谢
<Amesists> byzantium: 相当于你手动执行了一遍alias blahblah，写在.bashrc只是为了保证下次登录进来的时候这条别名还在不要你每次都打一下
<byzantium> Amesists, OK thanks
<_____aaaa> school and education
<imadper> st
<iGoogle> 才看新闻。公司使用自己的车，拉货物，属于非法营运。大家记住了。
<vic> 新买个thinkpad本，预装的win7  想装linux，本本自带分了三个区，一个是system-drv一个是os盘，一个是联想的恢复盘好像   请问下一步分区怎么搞  本来的三个分区哪个可以搞掉，不影响预装win7的情况下
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 torcc 文件的 bridges
<yao_ziyuan> 大家给我开发的 chrome extension 捧场吧。。 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jafbohhbdpejlcfpkbbpkegglokegjid
<kk> yao_ziyuan ⇪ t: Chrome Web Store - PIE Transformer
<CyrusYzGTt> 用ff打開鏈接的飄過
<CyrusYzGTt> 鏈接被重置的也飄過
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • help......软件中心个坑爹玩意儿，抽风了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375497 更新了12.04，软件中心抽风了，好多软件都是下好了改应用时卡死了，一直不动，有时莫明其妙出来个正在搜索，排在队列前一动不动，软件都装不了了。它卡我就强退，以后就一直没正常 …
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Gvim自动补全篇 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375499 各位老师，同学们好！ 我按照网上的手把手配置VIM成IDE做了配置。其它的感觉甚好。就是那个自动补全功能差强任意，主要有以下2点 1、 每次敲1个变量的时候我要让其自动补全都要按下Ctrl+X和Ctrl+O,那样多繁琐啊 …
<imadper> gf
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu输入正确的用户名和密码无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375501 已经出现图形界面的登陆框，然后输入正确的用户名和密码，黑屏一下，又返回了登陆界面。用root登陆也是这样，愁人。。。。。。 在命令行下新建了一个用户登陆还是这样。 切换到命令 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 ed2k服務器中發現，，rmvb貌似最多。。 AV看
<z234234> hi
<kk> z234234, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<z234234> alpha080: caleb- ,两位大师好
<lifeng> caleb-还在，aron弟弟呢？
<richardlxc> hello
<richardlxc> 大家好
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<z234234> lifeng: caleb- 大师和aron啥关系？
<alpha080> z234234: 不动如山
<z234234> alpha080: 大师可知道维摩大师？
<alpha080> z234234: 维摩诘？
<z234234> alpha080: 嗯
<alpha080> 略知一二，大乘佛经的
<alpha080> 其他就不清楚了
<Zertad> Hello
<Zertad> 周一晚上好
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<caleb-> aron 不是读大学去了？
<z234234> alpha080: 这位大师可是很了不得的
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 有没有这样的系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375506 希望直接从光盘引导系统，能够备份文件，还能上网。 备份文件，现在的UBUNTU也可以，但是启动太慢了，很多时候还死机。 能上网需要内置浏览器，并且对网卡的支持尽量多。 那位知道有比较好的发行版， …
<z234234> caleb-: 又来了一位大师，
<Zertad> 谁？
<Zertad> 好冷清
<z234234> webos 还有黑莓的机子貌似水很深，不敢入手啊
<alpha080> 我有veer
<Zertad> hp veer很便宜啊！一千多一点就可以入手。
<Zertad> 不过据说veer超级费流量。
<alpha080> 不用那么多的，也不费流量
<alpha080> 我才7xx,全新小白
<z234234> alpha080: 链接
<alpha080> 自己搜吧。。
<alpha080> 现在机器可能有翻新的了
<nicol> 我想改个密码，但是提示密码太简单了
<nicol> 就像改个简单的密码。。。
<Zertad> 改什么密码？
<z234234> alpha080: 水太深，不会搜。。。
<alpha080> 这样吧，潮仁还算可以，自己参考下
<nicol> 原来密码输起来，比较不顺手
<z234234> alpha080: 给个链接吧。。。
<alpha080> 自己淘宝搜索阿。。不会的话就拉倒
<z234234> alpha080: 大师。。。
<z234234> alpha080: http://shop33332403.taobao.com/ ?
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 首页-潮仁电讯 上海智能手机体验 江浙沪最大智能手机批发连锁-- 淘宝网
<alpha080> 仅供参考，具体货色自己看吧
<z234234> alpha080: veer 518
<alpha080> 那肯定是 写 黑 14天 之类的。。。具体自己看着办吧，也可以参考其他商家
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装ubuntu，怎样可以不全部格式硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375511 硬盘有C,D,E,F,G 五个区，F盘为NTFS，其他盘为FAT32。 新手菜鸟请教，硬盘安装方法，以及如何不个格式除C盘外其他盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklee521 — 2012-05-21 22:14
<alpha080> 我就不出馊主意了
<z234234> alpha080: 看了看那个Touchpad的视频，很cool
<Zertad> 可惜现在touchpad买不到了。
<freeflyi1g> http://blog.mardy.it/2012/05/from-g-to-q.html
<kk> freeflyi1g,啥网址y Mardy: From G to Q
<ysyk> 我掉线了？没人说话
<yall> ls
<z234234> wp7有人用没？
<ysyk> 没银子用
<z234234> 7xx
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于用QQ和输入法后周围有一个黑色边框的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375513 我的QQ一开启就有黑色的边框，输入法也是，就是程序有边框，黑色的，请问怎么去掉啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanshuili — 2012-05-21 22:29
<z234234> 今天好安静
<ysyk> z234234: 很诡异呀
<z234234> ysyk: 嗯
<z234234> ofan: 呕饭
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 今天是世界末日了ma ?
<z234234> 突然感觉现在跟冬天晚上似的
<z234234> 夜深人静
<ysyk> 今天上午看太阳了吗？缺了一部分
<MeaCulpa_> Winter is Comming
<z234234> 一整天都是阴天，没见到太阳
<ysyk> 今天日偏食
<MeaCu1pa> 我们小时候那次北半球日环食相当壮观
<ysyk> 很漂亮，可惜我手机拍不下来
<z234234> 你咋没和roylez一块过去？
<MeaCu1pa> 对着臭水沟拍
<MeaCu1pa> 我们不是一个部门，他现在干的活也不一样
<mao> linux下有没有什么视频编辑软件
<z234234> 你们那对工作的保密性做的很严？
<MeaCu1pa> z234234: 不一定
<z234234> MeaCu1pa: 有很多东东想做，但又太懒，于是就啥也没做
<MeaCu1pa> z234234: 人都是如此
<MeaCu1pa> 这点主席比我好的多
<MeaCu1pa> 主席上午干活，我一般下班前干活...
<MeaCu1pa> Ph.D vs HighSchool
<z234234> 话说你有几个手机？
<MeaCu1pa> 2个
<MeaCu1pa> 黑莓爆了
<MeaCu1pa> 现在用veer
<z234234> 。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 等有空了去刷一下黑莓
<CarlosGong1> 爆了？
<z234234> 黑莓咋爆了？
<MeaCu1pa> 不断自动重启，没法用了
<MeaCu1pa> 电池拆了才行
<z234234> 你没搞神马东东吧在黑莓上？
<MeaCu1pa> 大概是某个组件自动升级了，OS糊了
<MeaCu1pa> 黑莓是纯Java
<z234234> 自动升级。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 没东西好搞的
<MeaCu1pa> 累，抱lp去
<z234234> 看来自动升级不是件好事，
<z234234> MeaCu1pa: 把你那个链接给我呗
<MeaCu1pa> 什么连接
<z234234> MeaCu1pa: 黑莓或veer的链接
<MeaCu1pa> 有什么好链接的...自己google
<z234234> MeaCu1pa: 你直接给我呗，给个关键字也行呀
<z234234> 最好是店铺名字
<MeaCu1pa> 淘宝
<z234234> MeaCu1pa: 淘宝 店铺的名字
<z234234> 今天好安静
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 召唤
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 不在？
<z234234> 下了睡觉去
<cherrotluo> oops
<cherrotluo> 果然还是使用liveCD 装完了Xubuntu....
<cherrotluo> roylez, hi~
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 何人找本尊
<scrutator> 有人在吗?
<scrutator> 我的帐号上不去了
<scrutator> 什么意思???
<scrutator> 就是这个名字  scrutator  看到联系一下我email:121057676@QQ.com
<scrutator> 好无奈
<scrutator> 晚安大家
<alvin_rxg> yooooooooooooooooooo
<alvin_rxg> 米國淫都忙着刷進刷出呢？
<ofan> 谁
<ofan> k了
<dchxcrow> web qq 挂了?
<kk>  06:15
<knownbad> @@~
<ofan> http://tv.sohu.com/20120521/n343675440.shtml
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 《非你莫属》片花 海归男造假被指证 当场晕倒 - 搜狐视频
<ofan> 这节目太乐了
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188343.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Facebook IPO次日跌10.99% 跌破发行价_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188351.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 福布斯：Facebook IPO非常失败_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM
<ysyk1> 杂重发了一遍
<knownbad> 其实也满可怜的。
<ofan> knownbad: 说的海龟男？
<knownbad> 是啊，海龟又没什么好。
<ofan> knownbad: 不过也太水了
<knownbad> 开场白的法语就玩完了。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-22
<ofan> 那就不是法语，marketing还是按英文发的音，跟我的毛病一样
<zkchan> 有人吗
<kk> zkchan, .. ..  ㍠ 
<ofan> zkchan: 没有
<zkchan> 那些人一般什么时候活过来？
<ofan> zkchan: 天黑的时候
<zkchan> 原来是夜游神空间。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<david_wu> 丫的 12.04 还 LTS 呢，怎么都过去那么久了，还是总崩溃。。
<ofan> david_wu: 别用ubuntu
<silveryi> 呃……
<ofan> 昨天新装的kubuntu蹦了
<david_wu> ofan: 都用了那么多年了，不用还不习惯。
<david_wu> ofan: 公司都是 ubuntu
<ofan> david_wu: 试试linux mint
<david_wu> ofan: 只是 gnome-shell 动不动就死掉了。
<silveryi> 其实觉得ubuntu越来越不行了
<silveryi> 虽然越来越简单了
<silveryi> 但是就是有这种感觉
<ofan> david_wu: fedora,opensuse都不错
<david_wu> ofan: 我是 fedora -> opensuse -> ubuntu -> centos -> ubuntu 这么换过来的。。。
<david_wu> ofan: ubuntu 包更新还是比较快的。
<ofan> david_wu: 准备装个fedora
<ofan> david_wu: 再快也没arch快
<david_wu> ofan: 我从 fedora 4 开始就不用 fedora 了。
<david_wu> ofan: 当时 fedora 一样的悲催。。。
<ofan> david_wu: 现在好了
<david_wu> ofan: 是么，怀疑中。。。
<ofan> fedora比较先进的说
<david_wu> ofan: oh?
<ofan> silveryi: 对硬件支持都是一样的
<david_wu> 我现在 Flash 12.x 还蓝人儿的问题。。。
<david_wu> 只能安 11.1
<ofan> silveryi: 内核基本都一样的
<ofan> fedora可能会直接打上redhat提交的补丁
<ofan> flash都要完蛋了
<ofan> silveryi: 在这里说就可以
<david_wu> ofan: 是啊，但还有个过程。
<david_wu> ofan: youtube 起马有些视频还是 flash。
<david_wu> ofan: 虽然很多已 html5 了
<ofan> david_wu: 都html5了
<david_wu> ofan: 没都啊，我开启了 html5 了，有的是 html5 的，有的还是 flash 的。。。
<string> zao
<ofan> david_wu: www.youtube.com/html5
<ofan> david_wu: 你要开启html5 trial
<ofan> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.02/gldt1202.png
<ofan> http://futurist.se/gldt/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: GNU/Linux Distribution Timeline
<david_wu> ofan: html5 开了。
<david_wu> ofan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ9rlRqMQNA&feature=g-vrec
<kk> david_wu,啥网址y G & S 4 - Domino World Record - The Longest 3D Structure - YouTube
<david_wu> ofan: 这个还是 flash 的。
<david_wu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCitqI04ff8&feature=g-vrec
<kk> david_wu,啥网址y 看完这个短片你的童年就毁了..真的好囧啊.. - YouTube
<david_wu> ofan: 这个就是 html5
<ofan> david_wu: 有很多旧视频是没转换的
<silveryi> help
<david_wu> ofan: 嗯。。。所以旧的我看人脸都是蓝色的。。。丫的啊。。。
<ofan> david_wu: 会么
<david_wu> ofan: flash 12.x + GTS 450 的 BUG
<david_wu> ofan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/976461
<lubotu2`> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #976461 Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kk> david_wu ⇪ t: Bug #976461 “Flash issue. Everything 'skin' coloured has a blue...” : Bugs : “flashplugin-nonfree” package : Ubuntu
<david_wu> ofan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+question/192181
<ofan> david_wu: 用的硬解吧
<david_wu> ofan: 这就是硬解的 BUG，禁用硬解后 BUG 消失。。
<david_wu> ofan: 嘿嘿。。。NV GTS 伤不起
<ofan> 貌似都是软解
<david_wu> ofan: flash setting 里默认是有硬加速的，把硬加速关了就没这 BUG 了。。。:( CPU 占用率好像会高一些。由其高分辨率下。
<david_wu> ofan: 升了 12.04，升了电脑，问题老多了。
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: good morning teacher...
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: 不 sit down please 了？很累啊老师。。。。
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: 0_0
<ofan> david_wu: flash最新的是11.2吧
<ofan> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Adobe - Flash Player
<david_wu> ofan: 是么，哦，我就记得有个 2 了。。。。
<ofan> 没发现有设置硬解的
<david_wu> ofan: 那就是 11.2，11.1 没问题。
<david_wu> ofan: 有个 hardware acceleration 在 setting 里。
<david_wu> ofan: 可以勾上或勾掉。
<david_wu> ofan: 勾上就彪了。。勾掉就好了。。。
<david_wu> ofan: 我现在的情况是，打开 flash setting，就死在那儿了。。。悲了。。
<zkchan> 现在哪里能下载9.04？
<zkchan> 我那C4 2.0   512RAM   玩不起太高的。。
 * david_wu 呀，我今天看到更新了，今天升级的是 GTK3
<Patrick_DJ> zkchan: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<kk> Patrick_DJ ⇪ t: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
<david_wu> zkchan: 我去，配置这么高。
<zkchan> 呃。。。
<zkchan> 那高啥？
<Patrick_DJ> zkchan: actually, you can try ARCH. My laptop use it, and its CPU is 1GB, memory is 512MB.
<Patrick_DJ> zkchan: and it works well. :)
<Patrick_DJ> zkchan: ARCH + xfce4
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: 你的本儿是 04 年买的吧。
<zkchan> ARCH？我都不懂这是啥玩意儿
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: no, 2006.
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: 06 年都有那个叫什么迅驰 1.6 了吧。
<xiamx>  zkchan，最好不要用过期的发行版
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: yes, but I'm poor.
<zkchan> 可是如果版本太高的话，懂机子用起来辛苦呀。。xiamx
<kuai410022283> 在讨论什么呢？
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: Teacher 待遇这么差啊。。。-_-b
<Patrick_DJ> zkchan: you can install ubuntu12.04, and use xfce4 instead of gnome.
<zeporaph> hello
<kuai410022283> ubuntu12.04 用着有些卡 感觉不太好用。
<kk> zeporaph, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: I was a student on year 2006.
<zkchan> 我现在手上有个11.04
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 你用的是 GNOME 3.0 without 好显卡吧？
<zeporaph> ubuntu12.04挺好的，就是显示器分辨率怎么都不能最优
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: me2
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: And my laptop didn't have fan, which is really quiet.
<kuai410022283> 不是 用的inter的集成显卡
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: 没 fan 好。。没有灰。。
<zeporaph> GNOME3真的很不错，现在用2还不习惯
<david_wu> Patrick_DJ: Laptop with pan = 吸尘器
<kuai410022283> inter GM3100 几层显卡
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 那就完了。卡是一定的。。。unity 2D 还行。
<kuai410022283> 其实 就在搜索的时候 卡  其他还行
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 动画都卡，就看动画的幅度大还是小，大就卡。
<kuai410022283> 嗯  YLMF 5.0谁用啦  我看啦介绍 咋界面还那么悲催呢！
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 小就看不出来罢了。
<Patrick_DJ> david_wu: yes.
<zeporaph> 我觉得集显已经满足不了GNOME了
<kuai410022283> 哈哈  嗯
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我之前用的 NV 6100 的集成显卡，一样卡。
<kuai410022283> 嗯 我那本 09年的 相当老啦！
<kuai410022283> gnome 3 现在要求高啦不少
<zeporaph> 之前10.04我的集显4200还能用compiz开特效
<kuai410022283> 等ubuntu支持 ARM构架的平板 要求配置 会相当高，就更加悲剧啦
<kuai410022283> 10.04 我那本 完美运行 特效全开 流畅
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 别看不成 embeded system 。。。
<kuai410022283> 12.04这一本 才发现的卡 之前的版本 都没啥事
<zeporaph> 现在不是为硬件斤斤计较的时候了，现在是用光硬件，追求性能
<david_wu> kuai410022283: emebed system 你想多快就多快，只要 money 足。
<kuai410022283> 唉 硬件更新 撵不起啊！ 太快啦！
<david_wu> zeporaph: 光硬件？
<david_wu> zeporaph: 还得点时日。。。
<zeporaph> 有哪位大侠能将分辨率调至最高，我的1280*1024搞不出来
<kuai410022283> 哈哈  money 不好弄啊！ 所以在经济上 提高性能
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 嗯。成本很关键。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 法这像 MAC MINI 那种的。。。。。
<zeporaph> 其实我用linux就是当初看她能流畅的跑在我的老机器上，现在TMD得不断的向小版linux迁移了
<david_wu> zeporaph: 安 server 版的，一样在你老机器上跑。。。
<Patrick_DJ> zeporaph: Hi, try ARCH + xfce4. :)
<caleb-> zeporaph: 不用啊，别用 kde / gnome 就行
<Patrick_DJ> caleb-:  +1
<caleb-> 很多服务器配置渣得一比
<zeporaph> 干脆不要GUI算了
<david_wu> zeporaph: 之前有个不基于 Xwindow 的桌面，忘了叫啥了。。。
<david_wu> zeporaph: 就记得是 A 开头的。。。
<zeporaph> 但对我这种菜鸟还是喜欢GNOME
<caleb-> 菜鸟还是用 gnome2 吧
<kuai410022283> 现在 就想 有个 liunx版本能流畅上 安卓平板
<caleb-> gnome3 是给 js 程序猿用的
<kuai410022283> 现在安卓悲剧啦
<david_wu> X11 forwarding 为什么那么慢，谁能解析一下？流量不大，就是慢。。。怎么回事
<zeporaph> 我相信很多菜鸟当初都是冲这linux特效来的，现在代价大了
<caleb-> david_wu: 用 rdp / vnc
<zkchan> 谁能给个建议，，菜鸟入门，直接安装desktop好还是装个server好？
<david_wu> caleb-: 不行啊。。我不要用桌面。。我要把公司电脑里的程序UI托到家里电脑里看。
<kuai410022283> desktop 版
<caleb-> zkchan: 菜鸟当然用 desktop
<nicol> caleb-,  js 是什么意思啊
<kuai410022283> 从基础 一点一点的提升吧！
<kuai410022283> 我这基本还是小白一个！  什么系统都用用。
<david_wu> zkchan: 你要是用 LVM 最好用 Server，日常可以用 Desktop。不过只体现在 Live CD 这一层，他们本质没什么界线。只是按你的需要‘预装’了一些东西到 CD 里。
<kuai410022283> 咋没人咧！
<david_wu> zkchan: 用 desktop 配 lvm 你还得上网把 lvm 安在 live cd 的虚盘上，然后 chroot 到 target 重新 mkinitrd，真心麻烦。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 啊。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 哦
<kuai410022283> david_wu  你呗总对着我说呀！
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我证明我在。。。
<kuai410022283> ...
<zeporaph> linux现在用的越来越没激情了，等hurd正式版出了再折腾折腾，传说hurd才是gnu的真正内核
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 怕你看不到我。
<kuai410022283> 你这么留恋我呀！
 * tenzu 看到了基情四射
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 卧槽...达到极限了。。。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 你把 zeporaph 都吓跑了。
<kuai410022283> 还是 ubuntu吧  我可部折腾啦
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 胡总是这么说的
<kuai410022283> 哈哈  他可能掉线卡 一会会回来的
<david_wu> 呀，我也掉线卡。。！
<david_wu> 我回来了。。。
<kuai410022283> 用过YLMF2.0  3.0 4.0 现在绝不用5.0啦  太鸡肋啦
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 求高清电影下载的网址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375529 在google 上搜索，在verycd上只能搜索到电影，但是都是不能下载的。郁闷。请大家发些高清下载的网址。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 franklin2k — 2012-05-22 9:22
<david_wu> 光纤好像很少掉线。。。
 * david_wu verycd 为了直接让你去 mldonkey 的 search 去搜的。。
<kuai410022283> 从4.0 ylfm就弄个 自己的编译格式  弄的太悲剧，部正国际标准 非得自行开发  没有人特意学习新的编译格式 特不到推广
 * david_wu 肿么会顶风做案呢。。。
<kuai410022283> verycd  不行啦！
<caleb-> ypk...
<caleb-> ylmf 果然闲得蛋疼
<david_wu> verycd 只是个表面。。。后面是 edonkey 庞大的网络啊。
<david_wu> verycd 什么也不是，只是 edonkey 网络的讨论区。
<david_wu> 加上前期做了个 edonkey 的 client。。。小 eMule
<MeaCulpa> [nomerge       ]  dev-libs/libmemcached-1.0.4
<MeaCulpa> [ebuild     U  ]   virtual/perl-PodParser-1.510.0-r1 [1.510.0]
 * MeaCulpa 脏脏的pl到处有...
<kuai410022283> 汗~~~..
<david_wu> mongodb 为啥 db.open 之后不能再执行 db.open?
<kuai410022283> windows下 有好的 ichat软件吗！推荐个！
<caleb-> ypkx 又是啥…
<kuai410022283> YPKX 貌似就是YLMF os的 新编译格式！ 好像是！
 * zkchan ...
<kuai410022283> 也可能记错啦！
<caleb-> 还有 ypkg2... ylmf 果然是闲得蛋碎了
<kuai410022283> 设置到 我国军事系统是不是 部署啦这个系统
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我军不是喜欢 Windows 么。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 还喜欢 CS
<kuai410022283> 貌似 哪个国家军事系统 核心都部是 windows
<david_wu> kuai410022283: Unix 的吧。
<kuai410022283> windows 可怕
<kuai410022283> 那就不知道啦， 你是干嘛的 这么闲呢！
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我今天请假不上班，在家等着修空调。。
<kuai410022283> 太行啦  很潇洒嘛！
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 必须的。。。生活很重要。。不能总干活。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 你说修空调的老爽来，周一到周五上班。周末正常休息。。。
<david_wu> 我还得请个假在这儿等他。
 * zkchan 呃。。要我的话，周末来，不来就换一家。。
<kuai410022283> 哈哈！  可以自理
<david_wu> zkchan: 反正我也希望是请个假。哦呵呵呵。。。
<david_wu> zkchan: 其实这正投我意啊。。。-_-b
<zkchan> 这是难得休息？
<david_wu> zkchan: 是我懒。。。
<david_wu> zkchan: 是休息了还想休息。。。
<david_wu> zkchan: -_-b
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<kuai410022283> 有好的 ichat for windows 软件没 推荐个！
 * zkchan slaps david_wu around a bit with a large trout
<zhanshime-1> 这里还有有趣的机器人么？？
<kuai410022283> 在网页上 聊太费劲 目标太大！
<kuai410022283> 有  chanserv 就是
<zkchan> 都用ichat?
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 在 IRC 里要学会什么都敢说。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 私聊是不合法的。
<kuai410022283> ubuntu下有好软件
<zkchan> 哪个？
<kuai410022283> 哈哈 IRC 其实现在 用的少啦啊！ 唉！
<kuai410022283> 就自带的 感觉很好用啊
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 比如 blender？我 donate 了 5 欧元，才发现加手续费合 11.3 美元。。。
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 请问erc怎么启动呀
<kuai410022283> 我在单位一直用 http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn 这个呢
<kk> kuai410022283 ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<sjd_zeus> 安装了emacs怎么进入erc呢
<nicol> M-x erc
<sjd_zeus> 在哪里输入
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我在单位用 redsocks + iptables + bind9 + sshtunnel 来穿墙。
<kuai410022283> 很行 网速怎样
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 全速。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: linode 日本东京机房。跑到 10Mbps 没问题。
<kuai410022283> 那不错  我公司限制的每台50K/S
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 抽风比较少。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 哦哦。太慢了。
<kuai410022283> 我这 50K/S够用就好 哈哈
<kuai410022283> 聊天 中午玩会DOTA
<kuai410022283> 然后就继续 干活
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷了,请问在哪里输入M-x erc呢
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 你说的是 Emacs 的快捷键吧。
<sjd_zeus> 我要用erc聊irc
<sjd_zeus> 不会用
<david_wu> M = alt 键。M-x 就是 Alt + x 。。。
<kuai410022283> ....网上都有教程 耶！
<kuai410022283> ubuntu IRC 上有教程
<david_wu> 就是 Alt + x 键。然后输入 erc
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢
<david_wu> Alt + x 后，应该会有个 command 输入框是吧。
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢,看到了
<sjd_zeus> 非常感谢呀
<david_wu> 草，从 Emacs 换到 Vim 好几年了。。都忘了。。哈哈。
<kuai410022283> ..
<sjd_zeus> 我换个客户端聊天
<sjd_zeus> 没用过emacs,平时也就用用vim
<david_wu> 用 Emacs 不用 Client-Server 模式就是个悲剧。
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 换了个
<sjd_zeus> 你们能看到我说话吗
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 1
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢各位指教
<zkchan> 看到。。sjd_zeus
<david_wu> zkchan: 看到就说 1
<sjd_zeus> 用这个聊天更有文艺青年的范呀
<sjd_zeus> david_wu: 哈哈
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 文艺青年和 xx 青年只是一小步之差啊。
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 所以普通一点儿好。
<zkchan> 。
<sjd_zeus> david_wu:  .............
<david_wu> zkchan: 一看就没上过 liaoliao
<zkchan> 对了。。
<sjd_zeus> david_wu: 卸载QQ有一个多礼拜了
<zkchan> 没必要卸载吧？
<Aoy_c> sjd_zeus: ERC还是挺好的，给你个网址吧。http://darksair.org/wiki/erc.html
<kk> Aoy_c ⇪ t: ERC (Emacs InternetRelayChat Client)
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 卸载 QQ 有 10 多年了。。。
<kuai410022283> ..
<sjd_zeus> 先收藏了
<david_wu> sjd_zeus: 上去大家第一句话就是，好久不见，都 6 年了。。。
<sjd_zeus> Aoy_c: 先收藏了,等下看
<sjd_zeus> david_wu: 呵呵,我同事,朋友,小三小四啥的都用的QQ
<zkchan> 呃。。我用QQ就像用电话一样。。。
<david_wu> zkchan: 我就用电话，GTalk，WhatsApp， Gmail。。。。
<kuai410022283> QQ 也是好东西
<zkchan> 跟大陆的朋友就用QQ,跟台湾的就用msn
<david_wu> kuai410022283: QQ 是我的收藏品。
<kuai410022283> MSN大陆这边 用的少 唉！
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 偶尔拿出来看看，吹个灰。
<kuai410022283> 你可以挂着，当装饰
<zkchan> 貌似国外的大多都MSN和skype哦？
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我还没到一个太阳呢。。。。挂太阳？
<kuai410022283> 哈哈 你咋那么悲催！ N年前挂小时的时候 干啥去啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<zkchan> 。。。。。从不挂
<kuai410022283> QQ一个太阳 现在遍地都是！
<kuai410022283> 我也从不挂，但是用。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我两个号，一个是星星级的，一个是月亮级的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 祝賀你掛科
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<kuai410022283> 咋用繁体啦  台湾地？
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝 廣府人士。。 喜歡繁體。。
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 他为了避开 ZF 所以用繁体
<zkchan> 几年前玩游戏的时候，小收了些Q币， 脑进水，一下就充了几年的QQ会员。
<CyrusYzGTt> david_wu§ 屁，， 是因爲 繁體好看，， 修真證道目前最有用的
<david_wu> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈。。。
<david_wu> CyrusYzGTt: 小子还挺爱激动的。
<zkchan> 哦。广府话我也会说。
<CyrusYzGTt> david_wu§ ZF用 opencc 就可以自由轉換 简体 和繁體
 * gfrog 矮油，非诚勿扰征演员呢，蛋蛋赶快抢上呀。 adam8157 
<iGnome> 不就是个骗子嘛。还修真。
<CyrusYzGTt> david_wu§ ,,
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<kuai410022283> 都装纯 唉
<zkchan> 呃。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ .. 我修真中的修魔
<kuai410022283> ..
<iGnome> 修了你的小弟弟先。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，山寨版非诚勿扰 @_@
<adam8157> iGnome: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 阿姨你好壞
<kuai410022283> 这咋一下来这么多人 都干完活啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> kuai410022283§ 因爲本尊降臨
<adam8157> kuai410022283: 这些人是才上班
 * iGnome 支持蛋蛋拍征婚广告片。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 病句啊
<xiamx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Xmonad-screen-triplehead-dons.png 这图上的键盘有人知道是哪款么？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ +1
<david_wu> kuai410022283:  看来就我是请假放假在家的。。。我深表幸福。。。
<kuai410022283> 袄  10点上班啊 这么幸福
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这些人是才上班的人
<wolf35> hi,我来了
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，
 * adam8157 最近拒掉好多呢
<CyrusYzGTt> wolf35§ sexwolf?? adam8157 的同事？？
<kuai410022283> ..
<iGnome> adam8157: 你的幸福，我们一直关注。
<adam8157> iGnome: =,=
<wolf35> 没有，我不认识
<kuai410022283> 移动改变生活。
<CyrusYzGTt> wolf35§ 你不是 rh的麼？？
<wolf35> 联通改变世界
<kuai410022283> RH？
 * zkchan 生活需要移到
<wolf35> 哈哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 拒掉？ 神马？ 难道有妹纸暗送秋波被你果断的拒掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當叔，  sexwolf不是你的同事麼？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 拒掉好多给我介绍的 ...
<iGnome> 当叔叔了？ lol
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  好吧，難道她被 抄了？？
<kuai410022283> 看来我得当观众啦！
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<iGnome> 嘎嘛起劲了
<iGnome> 额。这 roylez 咋还挂上面
<kuai410022283> iGnome 你哪的 没听过你哪地方的口音
<david_wu> kuai410022283: 我和你一起当会儿观众去。。。让这群老哏哏聊一会儿晚年生活的。。。
<iGnome> 那假网警也挂。nnnnd
<adam8157> iGnome: 支持摘掉
<iGnome> kuai410022283: .. 嘎嘛。嘎嘛。格玛。知道不。
<iGnome> adam8157: 支持你上
<zkchan> CyrusYzGTt 哪里人
<kuai410022283> 不知道 我知道你是外星来的，理解理解
<CyrusYzGTt> 騰豬也掛上面了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkchan§ 廣府人士
<iGnome> tenzu: 有人叫你
<tenzu> iGnome: 谁?
<zkchan> 哪个镇
<iGnome> up
<CyrusYzGTt> zkchan§ 不信可以看看這裏的 log..從 2008開始
<CyrusYzGTt> zkchan§ 景德鎮
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kuai410022283> 河北？
<zkchan> 景德不是说白话吗？也说广府话？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkchan§ 我不知道我屬於什麼鎮的，總之我是廣府的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkchan§ 景德鎮也有個意思就是指天朝
<zkchan> 呃。你没淋雨吧？
<kuai410022283> ....那我们把你列为外星的吧！
<CyrusYzGTt> 不行，我是 廣府人士，，
<iGnome> kuai410022283: nnnd 你这么长的数字。
<kuai410022283> 咋地！  数字多 看着爽
<iGnome> 数字长的，都改踢了。不爽。
<CyrusYzGTt> kuai410022283§ 看着不爽，如果我有OP就踢了你
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<zkchan> 呃。。人家数字长也犯你了。。
<kuai410022283> 上面还有个 字母和我一样长的 12字符的
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<zkchan> 小弟弟比你长，你T不T？
<iGnome> 踢，还要ban了。
<iGnome> 敢在irc比小弟弟。 lol
<kuai410022283> 其实 IRC 这里 部存在重名 很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過存在 假冒的。。
<iGnome> lerosua: 你也在。无聊了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于软AP的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375533 请教一个关于软AP的问题，我的无线网卡通过iw list命令查看信息如下： -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Wiphy phy0 Band 1: Capabilities: 0x872 HT20/HT40 Static SM Power Save RX Greenfield RX HT20 SGI RX H …
<kuai410022283> windows 8 过两周 会有新的版本 有关注的吗
<zkchan> win7我都不想用，别说win8
<iGnome> 那家伙，应该是丑得不行了的。
<iGnome> 估计一片骂
<zkchan> 传说win8开机只要3秒？
<stardiviner> zkchan: 开机归开机,加载的服务一样需要时间
<kuai410022283> 3S那是 固态硬盘
<iGnome> ssd的休眠，就可以3s
<lerosua> iGnome:  不无聊，只寂莫
<iGnome> asus有示范机器
<kuai410022283> 固态硬盘 能好点 但是 windows8 就是个过度产品 还得看 windows9
<stardiviner> ubuntu以前优化也是,把一些服务放在启动后加载的,看上去时间少了,大多是因为顺序重排了
<iGnome> lerosua: 是因为wind不在？
<lerosua> iGnome:  是因为没找着外星人
<zkchan> 好烦装linux的时候都要上网才能安装，而且一装就至少四五小时
<zhanshime-1> 那是你网速太慢
<iGnome> lerosua: .
<kuai410022283> 你咋那么悲剧呢 安装liunx 把网断啦 用镜像安装啊
<zkchan> 4M的线单用，还慢？
<kuai410022283> 可以等安装好后联网在更新
<zhanshime-1> zkchan：装的时候不要联网更新
<zkchan> 我把下载的iso刻到内存卡，再用读卡器安装
<zhanshime-1> 装好在更新
<kuai410022283> 要是按照你那么说 没有网络 想安装liunx系统那就悲剧
<zkchan> 我装了两次都要网络，没网络真装不上了，，，到了要更新的那里就停了
<iGnome> zkchan: 乖。不知道断网的嘛。
<kuai410022283> 如果联网状态下 会自动下载最新的一般是AMD64位的版本
<iGnome> 或者点击skip
<zhanshime-1> zkchan：什么系统？
<zkchan> 断网了装不了
<zkchan> 我上次装的是11.04
<zhanshime-1> zkchan 10时21分39秒
<iGnome> 进度条可以点开的，右边有按键，点skip
<zhanshime-1> 断网了装不了
<kuai410022283> 11.04 貌似安装时有点小问题
<zkchan> 以前装过9.10就不会这样
<zhanshime-1> 我上次装的是11.04
<kuai410022283> 可以跳过
<kuai410022283> 你在win下安装还是 全新安装啊
<zhanshime-1> zkchan：不用网绝对可以安
<zkchan> 以前装9.10时就可以装完了再更新，但更新更得超慢，还有好多的更新不了
<zkchan> 一台机就只装一个系统
<kuai410022283> 你更新慢是他重新下载啦镜像
<kuai410022283> 一只悲催的小鸟！
<zkchan> 当菜鸟是一种杯具。。。
<zhanshime-1> zkchan：嫌麻烦可以装linux mint
<zkchan> 是什么东东？
<MeaCulpa> 薄荷
<zkchan>    - -!!!
<kuai410022283> Linux Mint是一份基于Ubuntu的发行版，其目标是提供一种更完整的即刻可用体验，这包括提供浏览器插件、多媒体编解码器、对DVD播放的支持、Java和其他组件。它与Ubuntu软件仓库兼容。 　　Linux Mint 是一个为PC和X86电脑设计的操作系统。
<zkchan> 貌似在使用上，没啥发展潜力。。
<kuai410022283> 汗~
<kuai410022283> ..
<kuai410022283> 人部少 咋都部说话
<kuai410022283> 又都消停啦！
<a-nerd> .
<kuai410022283> .
<xiaomo> kuai410022283: 你学生吧？
<kuai410022283> ？
<zkchan> 这天气还真是热死个银了。。。
<kuai410022283> 学生？ 看玩笑腻！
<zkchan> 孙子都快大学毕业了，，还学生？
<xiaomo> 那咋周二就这么清闲...
<kuai410022283> 今天目前没啥活 就清闲啦呗
<xiaomo> soga.幸福...
<kuai410022283> 还行吧！
<kuai410022283> 下午估计来俩人 得教他们 悲催
<kuai410022283> 不爱说话！
<xiaomo> ：）
<zkchan> 凑合着说几句吧。。
<kuai410022283> ...下午争取出去，能躲就躲 ，挺悲催的事！
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • make-kpkg 会不会编译安装模块？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375536 一般用make ,make modules, make modules_install, make install会安装内核和所有模块 make-kpkg 编译会生成内核的deb包，这样会编译和安装内核模块么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterstarsx — 2012-05-22 10:27
<kuai410022283> 40M的文件 下俩点啦 才下35M
<sjd_zeus> haha
<sjd_zeus> 非常郁闷,同事们都喜欢用QQ群聊
<kuai410022283> 哈哈 QQ群聊天 感觉没这么聊天有感觉
<zkchan> Q群老弹图片，眼都花了。。
<kuai410022283> QQ群挺乱的
<zkchan> 喜欢这种单纯。。
<kuai410022283> 可以屏蔽图片哈
<zkchan> 屏蔽了就不知道别人要表达个啥了呀。。
<sjd_zeus> 是呀
<sjd_zeus> 天天黄图,在办公室呀
<kuai410022283> ...鱼和熊掌不能兼得。
<sjd_zeus> 弹出一个裸女,被同事看见很尴尬的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 问个mutt+vim问题
<kuai410022283> 你那群挺火爆啊！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en
<sjd_zeus> 是呀
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我要让我在回复mail的时候，vim里光标停在email最前面，现在是最后面的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead /tmp/mutt-* execute 'normal gg/\n\n\n^M2j'
<sjd_zeus> 一帮搞IT的男女屌丝
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我vimrc里这个似乎没有用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我默认就是停在第一行的啊
<zkchan> 我不是搞IT的呃。。
<kuai410022283> 哈哈 我也部搞IT
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我默认停在以前人家mail恶的后面
<sjd_zeus> zkchan: 不管是不是,屌丝总是吧
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 昨天 long kill spree: 15
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我vimrc里硬来，似乎没有用 autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead /tmp/mutt-* execute 'normal gg/\n\n\n^M2j'
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 你想停在别人邮件的前面, 而不是整封的前面?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yea
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: reply的时候
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 破乐乐干嘛去了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 睡觉呢现在估计
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你这好ugly
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那还能咋办..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我呢, 都是折叠的, 进去后就在整封的开头, 然后下移一行就完了...
<iGnome> 发现我的ping稍微流畅点，就如同切菜一样容易哦。
<iGnome> 狭路相逢，1对5。杀了4个。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好问题 我想想
<iGnome> 跑了一个医生
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有一个更猛的work-around, 直接在mutt里
<Barden> 日哦，gnome-shell，室温下，cpu 80摄氏度...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: set editor='vim + -c "set textwidth=72" -c "set wrap" -c "set nocp" -c "?^$" -c "normal gg/\n\n\n^M2j"'
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个太猛了...我想在vim里弄...
<Barden> 没法工作了，都烫手了
<iGnome> 这cli带临时设置的，难道是破乐乐的习惯？
<iGnome> 不走常规
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: set editor="vim +'norm 1}' +startinsert"
<sjd_zeus> 有人弄过zenoss监控系统的吗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 试试
<iGnome> 蛋蛋的习惯？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这也是在mutt里搞阿...在vim里autocmd不行么...
<iGnome> au万能的吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当然可以的吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个错在那里呢 autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead /tmp/mutt-* execute 'normal gg/\n\n\n^M2j'
<string> zz
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ^M不行吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ^M的确不行，已经normal了插入不了了
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得是vimrc没载入，我刚才直接vim打开那个文件就对了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hmm...
<MeaCulpa> 我vimrc 又载入其他文件的...mutt调用的时候没重载入
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 应该会读得吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: awk 怎么删除两行之间的, 要求只删除一次匹配
<iGnome> 蛋蛋还折腾awk。不如pl直接。哪里要求人。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 门清听牌
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一次匹配只删除一次？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个匹配只删除一次  有aa的行和有bb的行之间
<MeaCulpa> 放标志变量阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 懂了...
<MeaCulpa> awk土得很
<MeaCulpa> 随便hack
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好吧 还真是和C一样
<sjd_zeus> Linux下就没漂亮的
<sjd_zeus> 东西都很土
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实我是删除最后一次, 于是我tac| awk |tac...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/2012-04-09-07-28-27/2590-20120410.html?ref=ML
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 笨笨，你难道不会把每次匹配的东西，放到下一次匹配的时候打印么
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 为什么“夜猫子”多肥胖？_日经能源环境网
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这样最后一次匹配的，就被忘了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 明显是因为不一样嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: awk嘛，思路要开阔，要幼稚
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 两行之间的东西不一样的每次
<MeaCulpa> 打印以后就清了阿
<MeaCulpa> 不过这样不好，耗内存
<MeaCulpa> 要存好多字符
<iGnome> awk很呆滞的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 呆滞才能显出用的人的聪明
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 你居然敢说蛋蛋不聪明。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋工资可比你高。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我说过么？
<iGnome> 隐晦的说了嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你高中数学的逻辑基础都没有俄...
<adam8157> iGnome: 我绝对没他高
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不怪你，犯了和孔子之流一样的错误
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu12.04 32位版用wine安装QQ后，桌面图标打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375539 今天安装了ubuntu 12.04 LTS版，然后在系统自带的ubuntu 软件中心 自动安装了wine。 wine是自动安装的，我不知道安装到了那里。然后下载了QQ2012安全防护版，用wine安装成功。 安装路径为 …
<iGnome> 。。。。这语文能力好吧
<adam8157> iGnome: 我是穷鬼啊
<iGnome> 数学哪里来的逻辑嘛。 nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 充分条件，必要条件，高中数学
<kuai410022283> ..
<iGnome> 又装。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...我虽然高中文化，看来也比你明白点，哈哈
<kuai410022283> 充分且不必要条件
<sjd_zeus> 请问gtalk怎么弄
<iGnome> 那是判断。不是逻辑
<iGnome> 请查字典
<iGnome> :D
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 那是西方经典逻辑基础
 * adam8157 awk比sed易读多了
<iGnome> ... 西方的。那你强
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 逻辑是西方经典哲学的基础
<kuai410022283> 逻辑是 且或非  判断 是真假
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: awk是think in C, sed是think in human
<iGnome> 这才对嘛。哲学上，才讲逻辑
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: the more computer think in human, the more it is inhuman
<iGnome> 数学，你问 lainme
<iGnome> 千万不要掺入逻辑
<iGnome> 乖乖。 lainme 闲的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa:   awk '/aaa/, /bbb/ &&!mask{print;mask=1}' 哪里错了...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/2012-04-09-07-28-27/2487-20120326.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 放射性物质是怎样进入人体内的？ _日经能源环境网
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=374855 推销自动流程图。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,, 好用不？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 错什么？
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 结果不对, 不是删除那两行之间
<MeaCulpa> mask是啥变量？》
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我自己的标志
<MeaCulpa> o...
<MeaCulpa> 结合律~~
<freeflying> 继续招码农一枚 https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=464
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你怎么知道,操作结合优先级高于&&呢？？
<debianer> MeaCulpa: tor在我家里全部是空路径
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我不知道...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 难道也是括号?
<MeaCulpa> 大概吧~~
<sjd_zeus> ..........
<sjd_zeus> 无聊呀,谁推荐个好玩的
<freeflying> adam8157: 推荐人
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你现在的房子多少钱？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也求推荐啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你们要kernel developer(菜鸟)不
<adam8157> gfrog: 1900主卧 20m2
<freeflying> adam8157: 目前没看到这
<gfrog> adam8157: 真贵，为毛要搬？ 就是因为价格问题？
<sjd_zeus> 20 å¹³m 1900?
<sjd_zeus> 哪里
<iGnome> debug的。py的无视。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是俩人, 快到期了, 朋友也有工资了, 用不着这么租了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 你那房子哪个地段的,不便宜呀
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 这还不便宜, 北京就这样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老实点，用if吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 呦，原来你去年一年都是金屋藏娇呀。。
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 我也在北京,没那么贵吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 藏了个基友?
<adam8157> gfrog: 朋友没钱, 所以帮他一把, 其实我想当不喜欢这样
<gfrog> adam8157: 村里房子确实贵，搬家躲开IT民工聚居区吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 好壮好壮的教授啊
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 除非你想离公司很近,我在昌平住,自己租了个2居室,84平 才1600/月
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，谁喜欢自己屋里住个老爷们，睡觉都睡的提心吊胆
<tenzu> adam8157: 哈毛自称ID是黑毛
<adam8157> sjd_zeus:  我走路上班的
<tenzu> adam8157: 我哪儿壮了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 我喜欢回家后住得宽敞
<adam8157> tenzu: 悦姐说的
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 有时候朋友来聚会,喝酒打牌都很方便
<tenzu> adam8157: 拿我跟茸茸比, 当然显得我壮了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 正则filter 不需要&&来连接，直接 /aaa/, /bbb/ !mark, 作两次filter即可
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 懂了 试试
 * adam8157 等会要面试... sigh, 正好在饭点儿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 另外，你的标志位要在正则匹配范围后面的一行设,否则　匹配到aaa, mark就已经是1了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 真苦逼
<tenzu> adam8157: 面试妹子么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，我指被面那哥们
<adam8157> =,= 你们
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种状况公司管不管饭啊？
<z365982546> hi
<kk> z365982546, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<adam8157> gfrog: 不管吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 被面的也不管？ 好吧，这一下印象分就减50
<z365982546> kk发的那个符号是啥，3363或3633 ascii
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 你们公司干嘛的,好像经常面试
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: Red Hat
<zkchan> 哇。红帽子。。。
<z365982546> 代表乱码的那个小方块里面的数字是横着读还会四竖着读？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我写不对了...
<gfrog> zkchan: 0_o 红帽子是送报纸的
<nyfair> 红帽这么黑？别人都管机票管旅馆的
<iGnome> gfrog:
<iGnome> adam8157: 消灭嘎嘛
<gfrog> nyfair: 擦，我来面试火车票都没报，还敢妄想机票旅馆。。
 * z365982546 求电影推荐
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ 蒼井空 系列
<zkchan> 苍井空的有无码的不？
<z365982546> CyrusYzGTt,求欧美系列，亚洲的太通俗
<CyrusYzGTt> z365982546§ 好吧。。 搜索 lady gaga 系列吧，，
<z365982546> 亚洲的表演太假，而且没激情
<debianer> 要那种一个搞多个的，而且中外欧美亚洲的都有的
<sjd_zeus> adam8157:  我还买了套RHEL5.4呢
<nyfair> z365982546: 快去非洲找黑叔叔
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 已经不支持5.4了都
 * gfrog 蛋蛋施展佛山无影脚中。。
<z365982546> adam,为啥不t CyrusYzGTt,not fair
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 我看RED HAT还经常给我发邮件,提示RHEL5.4的更新呢
<zkchan> 欧美的技术太高，亚洲人达不到那种高度。。
<zkchan> 罪过罪过。。。
<adam8157> zkchan: 提了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 现在都用哪个版本的多
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 5.6 5.7 6.0 6.1 6.2
<z365982546> nyfair,求les动漫
<nyfair> z365982546: 纯的还是轻的还是重的？
 * adam8157 lunch
 * zkchan 还没煮好。。
<z365982546> nyfair,据说有部小说叫做 神之右翼，你看过没
<z365982546> nyfair,纯的和重的
<nyfair> 小说？没看
<nyfair> z365982546: 冲绳奴隶岛，嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> nyfair: 调教类？
<z365982546> nyfair,游戏？
<kuai410022283> 。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 Nvidia显卡安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375544 各位大神，我是个菜鸟，刚刚装上了ubuntu 12.04 64位，电脑是levono T420，显卡是NVS 4200m 本来安装完系统什么问题都没有，但是想着装个显卡驱动后， 按照帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=372630&p …
<z365982546> nyfair, http://baike.baidu.com/view/856882.htm
<kk> z365982546,啥网址y 天神右翼_百度百科
<kuai410022283> 0.0.
<z365982546> 我本来是想搜以前看过的一本小说叫做神之护翼，后来没搜到，就搜到了这个
<z365982546> 那是我06年看的一部小说，现在找不到了，貌似以前看的很多小说都找不到了，以前还看过暗黑之路
<imadper> debianer: 单位的vpn正常吗?
<imadper> debianer: 错了, 不是vpn, 是tor
<debianer> imadper: 单位tor正常，显示德国那边了，而且还偶尔变动
<debianer> imadper: 我看了一下网络地图，家里的都是空连接，这里有很多连接而且变动不停
<debianer> QQ也能代理，很爽
<imadper> debianer: 不知道你家那个是怎么个情况...
<imadper> debianer: 那你家里用vpn, 单位用tor吧
<debianer> imadper: 我看了，家里是都是空连接
<Gray> 国内的小说完全看不下去...
<debianer> imadper: 就是查看网络地图那块，显示都是空连接
<debianer> Gray: 电视剧也越来越看不下去了
<debianer> imadper: 单位这里则有很多真实连接
<imadper> debianer: 不知道为什么, 难道是bridge都连不上?
<debianer> imadper: 家里显示洋葱头是绿色的了，但仍然是空连接
<Gray> 是啊，真不知道哪些导演什么狗屎脑子，那帮演员真得以为自己在拍戏吗？乱七八糟，打情骂俏，装萌卖骚..
<debianer> imadper: 所以我家里上网，就跟不用洋葱头一样的效果
<z365982546> John Carter不是一般的烂片，拍这种片的导演一定是三鹿奶粉喝多了，男主角的智商一定<80
<imadper> debianer: 哦, 那我也不知道怎么解决了... 家里先用vpn吧
<debianer> imadper: 好的
<z365982546> 国内电影一概无视
<debianer> imadper: tor很神奇
<debianer> imadper: 我现在又是法国了
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 比较安全, 别人就算想知道你究竟是谁, 你的路线也是一会儿一变的
<debianer> imadper: 这个很好
<debianer> imadper: 在windows也行吗
<imadper> debianer: 很多对抗政府的记者, 上网都躲在tor后面
<imadper> debianer: 可以
<debianer> imadper: windows下也行吗
<imadper> debianer: 可以
<debianer> tor有win版本吗
<debianer> imadper: 估计比vpn更安全
<debianer> imadper: 不然怎么那些异议人士都用tor呢
<debianer> imadper: 我先吃饭去了
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 好
<z365982546> the avengers不知该不该下，虽然看过一般了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • /home/franklin/.mplayer 这个目录在图形的文件系统里怎么找不到？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375546 /home/franklin/.mplayer 这个目录在图形的文件系统里怎么找不到？ /home/franklin/.mplayer 这个目录在图形的文件系统里怎么找不到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 franklin2k — 2012-05-22 12: …
<imadper> adam8157: 最近别炒股了... 郑少秋的电视剧要上演了... 股市必大跌....
<debianer> imadper: 啥意思阿
<lainme> iGnome: 哪里闲。一天的时间都排满了
<lainme> roylez: 主席
<imadper> debianer: http://topic.weibo.com/star/23757?refer=index_hot_new
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 郑少秋丁蟹效应 | 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<imadper> debianer: 丁蟹效应又称“秋官效应”。就是每当郑少秋演出电视剧或节目播放时，股市都暴跌。
<debianer> imadper: 阿
<debianer> imadper: 还有件事，我在单位，洋葱头的网络地图上，很多连线，在家里一个连线都没
<debianer> imadper: 我很喜欢这个洋葱头，在线越久，似乎速度越快了
<imadper> debianer: 不知道, 我现在也一个连线都没有, 但是上网正常, 查地址, 也是各个国家来回变..
<debianer> imadper: 连线越来越多，越来越粗
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 在线久了, 连到的peer就越多, 肯定快
<debianer> imadper: 但是你左下角的连接列表中，应该有正常的
<imadper> debianer: 我去看看去
<imadper> debianer: 只有一个瑞典的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • mldonkey 问题。无法打开http://localhost:4080/ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375549 mldonkey 问题。无法打开http://localhost:4080/ 把E盘弄没了的小白又来求助各位大大了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 不吃蘑菇的猫 — 2012-05-22 12:24
<jska> #######  刚看了最后5分钟直播 雷霆淘汰掉湖人，进西部决赛。
<debianer> imadper: 我家里的显示空连接，有四个
<imadper> debianer: 这个我也不清楚了~
<Inode_LF> z365982546,
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥
<debianer> imadper: 所以每次都是我自己的
<imadper> adam8157: 丁蟹效应又称“秋官效应”。就是每当郑少秋演出电视剧或节目播放时，股市都暴跌。
<imadper> debianer: 哦, 不过我现在是瑞典的一个节点, 现在上youtube上面的字都不认识了...
<imadper> debianer: Чемпионат России по боевому самбо. Финал.
<debianer> imadper: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<debianer> imadper: 这里很正常
<imadper> debianer: ...
<jska> ### 看来这里没人看球 .......
<adam8157> jska: 当然看球 不过是足球
<xiaomo> 看完了.雷霆主场气氛很好.结果意料之中....
<jska> 是啊，场外至少还得几万人
<xiaomo> 不赢才怪...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 回来了？
<kuai410022283> ..
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看 jz47xx系列还有 bootrom 这个 bootrom一般是什么材料？
<z365982546> alpha080,大师来了
<adam8157> jyfl987: nor
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • at 命令停电后再来电怎么还会执行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375550 放在 /etc/rc.local 里，每天执行定时关机，同时 BIOS 里设置定时开机 偶尔断电后，第二天不会自动开机，按电源键开机到出现 Ubuntu 这个单词的时候会自动关机 请教这是怎么回事如何避免 Code: #! …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那一般是如何写进去？
<z365982546> Inode_LF,
<adam8157> jyfl987: 专用的烧写, 或者loader带烧写功能
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ? 什么出不来？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我写卡壳了...
<kuai410022283> ..
<jyfl987> adam8157: loader不也得调用什么才能烧写么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我找到答案了 http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IngenicJz47xx
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y IngenicJz47xx < Main < Wiki
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 阿？刚才那个？吃饭前那个？你要去掉第一次匹配的还是最后一次匹配的..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是rockbox这个项目好啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实我是要去掉最后一次, 但是第一次也可以, 因为可以tac tac嘛
<z365982546> alaph080,大会四
<MeaCulpa> 去掉最后一次的比较麻烦...耗内存，还不如tac
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我找到答案了 http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IngenicJz47xxIf booted from NAND, the CPU fetches the first page from NAND and uses the first 4 bytes on it to know how the NAND chip should be treated (16/8-bit bus, 2/3 row cycles).
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> If booted from NAND, the CPU fetches the first page from NAND and uses the first 4 bytes on it to know how the NAND chip should be treated (16/8-bit bus, 2/3 row cycles).
<jyfl987> After that it copies the first 8kB from NAND and copies it to the I-Cache for execution.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第一次呢? 我语法不是很熟, 拼凑不对
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看 多清楚
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: awk '/aaa/, /bbb/ { if(!mark){if($0~"bbb")mark=1;next;}} {print}' 有个问题，tac以后就首尾不对了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 每个设备都不一样, 所以还是得看对应文档
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很傻，必须判断边界...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是君正的文档没写啊 这些是那帮人从君正放出来的代码里找到的 君正这帮人太坑爹了
<jyfl987> 奉行的是 RTFC 主义
<sjd_zeus> ....................
<z365982546> 如果哦有个姐妹就好了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我看看
<alpha080> ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: "有个问题，tac以后就首尾不对了"什么意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为if($0~"bbb")mark=1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这里是把bbb当尾巴了~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 我把aaa和bbb颠倒了就是了嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 否则不知道何时出了匹配阿...
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 这太傻了，有更妖的　。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我想好好学学awk了, 经常有这需求, 而且比sed简单
<sjd_zeus`> 有好玩的MMRPG游戏没
<Kandu> adam8157: 要是学了 perl 是不是 awk 和 sed 都不用学了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<adam8157> Kandu: awk易读
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你写C不好么
<sjd_zeus> ?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不好, C处理文本多麻烦的
<gfrog> adam8157: 面试完了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 串了, 这个用不着我面, 一会儿过来的才要我面
<alpha080> python 处理文本不好么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<alpha080> 这是二面？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有啊，5.8已经release好久了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 用的不多嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 切，业务不精，哼哼。
<adam8157> gfrog: 切, 我已经给5.8发过很多升级内核包了
<gfrog> imadper: 听说你昨晚ping我来着？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 多买了一个burst vps 2# ，有人要吗？（低价转让） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375556 月付：40￥ 年付：400￥ VPS PACKAGE #2 VPS Software: vePortal™ / OpenVZ™ CPU: 1500MHZ GUARANTEED Memory: 1GB GUARANTEED Disk Space: 50GB (RAID BASED CONFIG) Bandwidth: 1000GB/MONTH IP Addresses: 2 (IPv4) + IPv6 Management: BASIC MAN …
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<kuai410022283> ..
<z365982546> 下了个电影，太高清，机子看很卡，真实一件悲催的事
<d-c> u 支持笔记本的无线网卡么请问？
<vll> 你们用哪个字典软件？
<adam8157> goldendict
<Amesists> vll: goldendict
<nyfair> goldendict查汉字不好用
<Amesists> nyfair: 还真没用goldendict当中文字典来用过……是没好的词典么
<sjd_zeus> 刚看论坛上有人做了个命令行下的QQ
<nyfair> Amesists: 应该不是，就是单纯没考虑东方人而已
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 求链接
<kk> 新 论坛免费送书了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375560 一共有蜗牛大大的书 <<Linux入门很简单>> 5本，有需要的跟贴回复提出来。最后按收到的感谢来排序，取最多的前5包邮免费送。 感谢 懒蜗牛Gentoo 的支持，呵呵。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-05-22 13:30
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304116
<kk> sjd_zeus ⇪ t: MyQQ 2009 最新版本，自动安装测试可用，命令行QQ有图有真像，超级给力，够二你就点 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sjd_zeus> 纯粹的一个折腾玩意
<sjd_zeus> 命令行下聊QQ
<^}^> LAMP 如何实现负载均衡啊
<^}^> 用什么实现啊
<byzantium> 能在linux远程操控windows吗
<byzantium> 有工具吗？
<imadper> rdp?
<MeaCulpa> rdesktop
<byzantium> ？
<imadper> byzantium: rdp vnc 都可以
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 你要啥协议的
<MeaCulpa> telnet, ssh :)
<imadper> MeaCulpa: win下sshd用啥实现?
<byzantium> 随便
<z365982546> telnet +1
<iGnome> 咪咪飞啊 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> iGnome: "Perl 是唯一一门在 RSA 加密前后看起来一样的语言 -- Keith Bostic" 哈哈哈哈哈
<iGnome> adam8157: 笨。才看到。我都驳斥了的。
<zkchan> 救命啊。。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟perl迷是没法说这个的
<z365982546> 你那opera irc是这样的提示？太重口味了
<zkchan> 我在其它服务器的中文频道里，看到的中文全是乱码。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: larry 说 移植shell比移植shell脚本容易多了
<adam8157> iGnome: 你在哪里反驳
<iGnome> 在conference
<iGnome> larry说的对。
<iGnome> 直接替换掉破shell
<Kandu> 同意
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你又冒出来了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 吃过毛豆腐么
<Kandu> 我一 bash script 在 bash 升级后就不能用了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 没听说过啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 你那离我们那 那么近啊  居然没听说过
<jyfl987> 看来真是我家乡特产了
<Kandu> jyfl987: debug 一早上，郁闷了聊天来
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 保存 /etc/apt/sources.list 时无法创建备份文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375564 保存 /etc/apt/sources.list 时无法创建备份文件 这个要怎么办？求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 风不语 — 2012-05-22 13:56
<Kandu> 呃，调试好了 XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的os支持多进程么？
<Kandu> 一个有，一个没
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额  你怎么又有个os了？ 你不是只有一个么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 写进一个去，是要累死的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那有多进程那个 有代码么？ 拿来看看
<Kandu> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额
<kuai410022283> .
<sjd_zeus> 好冷清呀
<caleb-> 这里发言是比以前少点
<caleb-> 大家都逃到 #mint 了？
<caleb-> unity 自取灭亡
<caleb-> 除了 ubuntu 谁用 unity 哦。。。
<sjd_zeus> caleb-: 不知道
<sjd_zeus> caleb-: 我也很少用unity,喜欢用gnome界面
<iGnome> hud要是支持拼音声母，那可是很好的。 caleb-
<iGnome> 抛弃菜单，是个好事。
<MaskRay> Kandu: bash-3 -> 4 出的问题？
<Kandu> MaskRay: debian 5 的时候是 bash 3 么?
<kuai410022283> ..
 * gfrog 订了vdsm的list结果邮件没收到本地来。。。囧 cc huntxu 
<huntxu> gfrog: 那收到拿去了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 直接扔服务器上了，imap收邮件的时候忘了加那个目录了。
<huntxu> gfrog: = =
<gfrog> huntxu: -_- 加上了，这回应该能看到你的邮件了，哈哈
<Kandu> MaskRay: 查到 debian5 时带的 bash 是 3. 那应该是 3 -> 4 时出的问题了。大版本升级时的兼容性，确实不该考虑
<huntxu> gfrog: 我又不怎麽發...
<gfrog> huntxu: 哎呀，好吧，订的是内部的list。。。 我把upstream的加上去。。。
<iGnome> http://mobile.taobao.com/list.htm?spm=1020.2.2.1&cat=1512&pidvid=20000%3A3261618%3B20573%3A3227476%3B1627099%3A13451150%3B10002%3A27325#items
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 淘宝数码手机市场
<Guest46764> 人
<sjd_zeus> 无聊
<sjd_zeus> 什么电影好看呢
<Guest46764> xp下用vnc连kde桌面间接性黑屏，求高人指点！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=375566
<kk> Guest46764 ⇪ ti: xp下用vnc连kde桌面间接性黑屏，求高人指点！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> test
<kk> imadper, .. ..  ㍧ 
<Guest46764> 。。。。
<Guest46764> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=375566 有谁用KDE的 求解密
<imadper> test
<imadper> kk: test
<kk> imadper, .. ..  ㍧ 
<stardiviner> 有没有吧视频文件转化为gif的工具啊?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：XP+Ubuntu双系统，ubuntu重启死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375569 主机安装XP+Ubuntu12.04LTS双系统，在ubuntu系统重启时画面定格为以下附件画面，每次都须要强行关机再进入Ubuntu系统，求助啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyaoke81 — 2012-05-22 15:44
<sjd_zeus> 谁有oracle大学的用户名和密码
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你要那个干嘛?
<stardiviner> 有没有吧视频文件转化为gif的工具啊?
<stardiviner> 这是下班前忙碌的症状???
<iGnome> gif那索引色，看视频？
<UU123> openshot可以做
<sjd_zeus> 真冷清呀
<flystom> hello
<kk> flystom, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<stardiviner> iGnome: 只是想做个动态的截图,所以就先录制视频,然后转换了
<stardiviner> UU123: openshot来save as?
<UU123> YES
<iGnome> 额。无插件的演示哦。
<iGnome> openshot可能卡死的。那些破py插件效果。
<UU123> 除此之外，没别的办法了
<UU123> 视频编辑在LINUX下没有重量级别的东西
<UU123> 全都是业余加业余到家了。。。
<UU123> 给小孩玩玩的
<nicol> mac
<iGnome> byzanz 直接录制 gif
<iGnome> lives还好
<iGnome> 只是会卡死。逐帧编辑
<sjd_zeus`> oracle 怎么直接复制数据库呢
<UU123> lives再也不想碰了。。。效率太低了
<sjd_zeus`> 没钱,搞不起mac
<UU123> 每动一步就全部再扫描一下，慢死了
<manx_> n
<UU123> 要是DVD的话，这得做到什么时候才是个头呃
<sjd_zeus`> Cinelerra可以不?
<UU123> 全英语界面，表示学习起来很困难
<UU123> 而且图标丑死了。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 功能够用就成呗
<sjd_zeus> 还怕几个英文菜单呀
<UU123> 问题在于学习起来困难，哪跟哪都不知道，在没有教程的情况下还是自己摸索着，还是英语的。。。
<UU123> 我不需要费那个时间
<sjd_zeus> 那你可以回windows下去用会声会影
<UU123> 表示毛毛雨，无压力。。我不过是想体验下有无可替代品
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> 那就用pitivi足以
<UU123> 呵呵，这也行，，只是可惜没有转场，视频和声音也不是分开的
<UU123> 就我所试用，相比其它，openshot最是较好的了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋蛋早...
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 博士早...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 基蛙早...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 黑毛早
<gfrog> hamo_notail: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: pm
<pocoyo`> 想知道 云端同步 工具 在本地删除文件后，云端对应的文件会不会删除？
<CyrusYzGTt> dropbox會
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 但是可以恢复部分阶段的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 額，不過也會同步回開了dropbox的機器上
 * hamo_notail 走了走了...吃烧烤去了...
<Kandu> adam8157: 蛋儿，要练多久才能一下50俯卧撑呢？我一分钟才只能做40个..
<adam8157> Kandu: 一分钟? 做那么快啊
<ofan> 蛋儿。。。
<adam8157> Kandu: 别乱叫啊, 炕肚
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，第二天有点手臂痛了
<adam8157> Kandu: 越慢效果越好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你能做这么多  我只能做10个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 每天2-4组 每组50
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯嗯,我再去练练，争取一分钟50个
<adam8157> Kandu: 慢慢来
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这么练为了泡妞？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你算法如何？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • youtube能上，可是为什么无法观看视频？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375577 用ipv6穿墙后，修改完hosts，能上youtube，可是观看视频时总是显示“出现错误，请稍后重试”，这是怎么一回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjf — 2012-05-22 17:17
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一般
<jyfl987> adam8157: 能实现  hash list set 和 排序么？
<jyfl987> b-tree
<adam8157> jyfl987: 让我看一遍就可以, 现在不可以
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来你目前不行 额 你太让粉丝失望了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 早忘了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你如果看一遍 能多久实现出来？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 正常阅读速度看一遍就可以了吧, 唤醒一下记忆
<jyfl987> http://hg.geek42.info/tweezervm   adam8157 你看下我这个虚拟机项目  如果你可以帮我实现那些数据结构和操作 装配到我的虚拟机上 就可以做出一个很好玩的内存数据库
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y jyf1987 / tweezervm / overview — Bitbucket
<jyfl987> 虚拟机部分我已经实现了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些数据结构很简单的啊.. 你看看就是了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看也是可以实现的  只是要很长时间  就好比叫你来我们这写我们的业务代码 看看django的书 也是没问题的  只是不熟练
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这是个跟云计算有关的东西 叫 近数据处理
<jyfl987> near data processing
<adam8157> 猛地一听跟numa的概念似的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 计算机界没啥新思路 都是旧思路的新应用 或者马甲而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但这个的好处是把逻辑和实现分开了 你想 如果应用没问题 那么我可以把你实现的那部分代码 找个别的人实现  弄个更高效的实现
<jyfl987> adam8157: 或者我在mips上机器上有特殊的实现 都可以
<jyfl987> adam8157: 假以时日 定能超过redis
<jyfl987> 当然 我这个vm是stack based  不一定是最优的 也可以调整
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你知道sql吧  这个就有点类似  你抽象的数据类型是那些  我就写一些sql来操作  至于你下面怎么实现 中间有没有更换  我都不用变上层
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没学过 也没用过数据库...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 正则会不？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 会一些
<jyfl987> adam8157: 正则不也是这个概念， 你把你的逻辑表达出来  仍进引擎， 他给你处理后 返回一个结果
<jyfl987> adam8157: google有个叫 zerovm的项目  和我这个想法有点类似 应用场景可能有所重叠 你要做得好 搞不好能会他们看中
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥叫我? 我专心搞我的内核...
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥项目
<jyfl987> 没兴趣就算了 我继续提升自己
<jyfl987> ofan: 给我的vm做一些数据存储和数据操作的支持 用于实现我的一个实验性的想法
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的数据结构/算法 功底如何？
<ofan> jyfl987: 一般
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在在补这个
<jyfl987> ofan: 你有兴趣 我们就继续谈 没有兴趣我也懒得重复了
<ofan> 谈啥
<jyfl987> 那就不谈了
<ofan> 。。
<jyfl987> 你连谈啥都不知道  说明你对我说的没兴趣
<ofan> 睡觉去
<ofan> jyfl987: 太累了 明天再谈
<jyfl987> ofan: 那明天上来私聊
<ofan> k
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 11.10安装oracle 10g(第二版)遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375583 本人以前在ubuntu10.10上面安装过oracle 10g，现在使用11.10后发现一个问题，请高手指教 当我执行:./runInstaller -jreLoc $JAVA_HOME/jre 后，系统提示： ------写入目录 /tmp/OraInstall2012-05-22_05-29-32PM  …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我那个思路在 wiki上有个条目 叫 mobile agent
<adam8157> jyfl987: 听名字就是个大的范围
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是的  但是根据他的陈述 我可以把自己的思路归类进去  不过我还是喜欢给他起个单独的名字 近场数据处理  LOL 你知道 玩云的人都得玩概念
 * Kandu 奇怪怎么看不懂你们在说啥呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我昨天终于想到stack based的好处了
<adam8157> Kandu: lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 做调用的时候不用切寄存器，这个能省不少指令，不过如果处理器本身支持一条指令切 那就没啥优势了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看了下我在我的mips机器上生成的汇编  我的函数主体代码远比他们 保存/加载 寄存器的代码少多了
<savr> niiihow
<savr> does anyone want to recommend a voip provider?
<adam8157> savr: skype
<savr> that provides chinese phone numbers
<adam8157> savr: then, none?
<savr> :(
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在 x86 gcc上如何让他生成mips 汇编？ 我用 gcc -S -march=mips32不行呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以吧
<jyfl987> $ gcc -S -march=mips32 call_test.c -o call_test.mips32.s
<jyfl987> call_test.c:1:0: error: bad value (mips32) for -march= switch
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我试试
<adam8157> jyfl987: 找个交叉编译的吧
<jyfl987> 额 所以说参数没错  只是没编译进支持是么？ 如何看gcc支持的输出？
<adam8157> jyfl987: gcc -v
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看不懂
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看target和--with-arch_32就好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: target只有一个 i686
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好像也不能同时有多个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不过你可以自己编译
<adam8157> jyfl987: 完整的编译链凑不齐, 但是编译肯定没问题
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道gcc无法把多个target的支持做在一块  非要  arch-march-gcc 这种？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但我刚才试了不行嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说你自己编译一个, 可能"完整的编译链凑不齐, 但是编译肯定没问题"
<jyfl987> 那我再试试
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求指导：Ubuntu12.04”分区“ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375584 打算装多系统、 已经安装了WIN7、 空闲一个50G的盘、准备把Ubuntu装在这个盘、 但是一直纠结于 ”分区“、百度搜索的方案感觉可信度不高、 求高手指导： 打算分为hoom、boot、swap、以及/但 …
<jyfl987> $ gcc --target=mips32 call_test.c -S -o call_test.mips.s
<jyfl987> cc1: warning: command line option "-ftarget=mips32" is valid for Java but not for C
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个坑爹提示啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我让你编译出个编译链
<stock-cn> 真是奇怪了
<stock-cn> 我的洋葱头无论怎么更换身份，总是同一个IP底子会
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有这闲功夫 不如等我回家再搞了 我家里有nanonote
<stock-cn> 总是同一个IP
<stock-cn> 而且都是国内的IP
<Kandu> jyfl987: emdebian 有现成的
<jyfl987> 也是 我去君正那下一个
<jyfl987> ftp://ftp.ingenic.cn/3sw/01linux/00toolchain/mips-4.3.toolchain.tar.gz
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 1G
<agni> d
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么我安装好ubuntu12.04后在开始的启动项就没有啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375588 我在win7下硬盘安装好ubuntu12.04后重启的时候没有启动项怎么办？求大神指教啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 weihua — 2012-05-22 18:23
<liuwei> 大家好
<xiaomo> hi
<liuwei> 记得我刚装好系统
<kk> liuwei, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<liuwei> 记得以前有设置指南，现在还有吗？
<liuwei> 我装的是12.04
<liuwei> 基本的设置有指南吗？
<liuwei> 我感觉跟以前不一样了
<xiaomo> 你需要设置什么？
<liuwei> 字体，系统更新那些
<liuwei> 还有软件到哪里去找？
<xiaomo> - - ... google ubuntu wiki 吧。里面有介绍。
<xiaomo> liuwei: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<kk> xiaomo ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文
<liuwei> 哦。谢谢
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教一些关于ubuntu12.04的联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375590 第一次用里linux，有一些问题想请教大家。我们学校是使用协同通信拨号器上网的http://www.52jsxy.com/download/，我下载了liunx版软件也安装成功了，中间出现了一些小问题也都解决了。 …
<liuwei> ti: ubuntu
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=375593
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 离谱的更新失败 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zkchan> ...
<zkchan> ..
<ysyk> 又没人说话
<zkchan> 都去吃饭了。
<xdong> 又要开始找工作了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=375593
<zlszk> 不小心把/etc/default/grub文件删除了，现在不敢重启，请问怎么修复啊？
<Amesists> zlszk: 那个文件不影响开机，开机相关的那个在/boot
<Amesists> zlszk:  要么你重新装一下grub2应该也能恢复出来
<zlszk> Amesists: 哦，谢谢
<Amesists> zlszk: 或者直接把那个deb包里面的那个文件提取出来
<ysyk> 复制一份，不就可以了
<zlszk> ysyk: 我也是刚找了一份
<z234234234> alpha080: 大学里有啥证可考？
<z234234234> 英语四级 计算机二级 还有啥其它的？
<z234234234> imadper: .
<imadper> z234234234: gre
<z234234234> imadper: gre是啥？
<imadper> z234234234: 全美研究生入学考试吧
<z234234234> imadper: 额，没那个资金去考那个
<imadper> z234234234: 差不多都是这个价钱. rhca也不便宜
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<z234234234> imadper: 找工作时，啥证好使
<imadper> z234234234: 简历写好一些, 有机会面试就行了
<ysyk> 能面试就可以
<z234234234> adam8157: 你感觉啥证有用？除了毕业证
<stock-cn> 各位，我的tor装上后就一直自动代理了，关不掉。即便浏览器设置不用代理，也仍然在代理
<imadper> z234234234: rhce
<z234234234> imadper: 非计算机的也能考吗？
<imadper> z234234234: 可以, 红帽的官方考试
<imadper> z234234234: 占红帽营收的很大一部分
<soiamso> stock-cn: 你先去查查什么是tor
<Freebuilder> 考普通话，考钢琴……
<z234234234> imadper: 我不是计算机专业的，估计考不过，我想考华为或思科的证
<imadper> soiamso: 就是杜蕾斯. 冈本. 杰士邦 什么的
<soiamso> stock-cn: 查查什么叫 share,
<imadper> z234234234: 随便考, 又没要求
<ysyk> 考会计证
<z234234234> 如果都是像巴黎高师那样不发毕业证就好了，就不用再受制于学校了，也不用为了那个破毕业证作自己不喜欢做的事
<soiamso> imadper: 中国人的分享，就是自己不用付出 ？
<imadper> soiamso: 啊? 我什么都没说~
<imadper> soiamso: 我只是说套是什么了..
<imadper> soiamso: 顺便问一下, 貌似内网很难帮tor分担流量吧?
<soiamso> imadper: 很难
<zeporaph> 大家晚上好
<imadper> soiamso: 恩, 本来我有一台机器一直开着没用, 打算给tor分担一下, 结果一直没成功
<z234234234> rhce考的好像都跟网络有关
<soiamso> z234234234: 国人没啥信用，所以要证
<z234234234> soiamso: 我不想受制于学校的毕业证，所以想多考几个证
<imadper> z234234234: 怎么样你都要受限于学校的毕业证.
<ysyk> 但是没毕业证肯定不行
<z234234234> imadper: 我们这并不是很好的学校。。。
<imadper> z234234234: 我的学校也不是很好的. 但是我还是需要这个毕业证... 我估计, 对你以后来说, 毕业证也会很重要...
<ysyk> 什么学校都一样
<ysyk> 你没证，公司会把你当实习的用
<soiamso> z234234234: 多搞几个项目比拿个证实在吧
<imadper> soiamso: 毕业证也很实在的...
<ysyk> ......
<zeporaph> 因为大部分人大学是混的，
<ysyk> zeporaph:就算不混，也还是需要毕业证
<zeporaph> 为了一个2b的文凭，花费十几万，我不知道值不值。
<ysyk> 考英语四六级，值得吗。一样没用
<zeporaph> 当初过了四级，结果我挂了三科，TNND
<ysyk> 在找工作时，有多少人是靠这证的
<zeporaph> 某位师兄说面试时主管说：什么证书不证书的，还不是一样不会
<ysyk> 很对
<zeporaph> 我想靠rhce
<zeporaph> 考
<zeporaph> 不知道哪家好
<CyrusYzGTt> zeporaph§ adam8157那家好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<zeporaph> adam8157是哪家
<adam8157> zeporaph: 我是red hat的
<zeporaph> 尚官，腾科，还是啥
<zeporaph> 红帽有直接培训的么
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu升级到12.04后鼠标问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375601 RT，联想笔记本，插上电源线时鼠标能用，但是拔掉电源线用电池的时候鼠标三秒后就不能用了， 我的是光学USB鼠标，求各位大牛相助 统计信息: 发表于 由 drylandfan — 2012-05-22 20:37
<zeporaph> 红帽盈利那么多 我咂吧咂吧估计是考证收了不少钱。
<soiamso> zeporaph: 肯定不是主要收入，可以看 RHT 的股票盈利分析
<zeporaph> soiamso:那是当然，不然红帽早完蛋了。
<zeporaph> xchat有什么命令可以把聊天室按人数多少排名
<z234234234> iSUSE: 你配置过sendmail postfix没
<iSUSE> 没有，我不用mutt之类的
<iSUSE> 之用web email
<z234234234> iSUSE: 自己能搭建个邮箱服务器吗？
<z234234234> 日本倒是有匿名的smtp
<iSUSE> 当然能。。你建这个做什么？
<z234234234> iSUSE: 当作学习吧
<haoyihuan> 有人在用issri吗？
<haoyihuan> irssi
<alvin_rxg> issri
<z234234234> iris
<haoyihuan> 终端里的irc
<iSUSE> me too
<haoyihuan> firefox -chat 呢？
<haoyihuan> 我那两个客户端都连不上了   只能在web里面凑合下了
<iSUSE> chatzilla
<z234234234> haoyihuan: web 是最好的
<ysyk|> 手机上irc好难受
<haoyihuan> 哦？   我有时候不开桌面    电脑用的时间比较长    07年的   工作量大的时候会因为太热自动断电
<haoyihuan> 那就把firefox的插件给卸了
<haoyihuan> 还有个频道ubuntu-zh
<ysyk|> ?
<haoyihuan> 有人在用debian的吗？
<z234234234> iSUSE: 配置sendmail还是postfix
<iSUSE> 我不太清楚啊，我已经说过了
<iSUSE> search sendmail vs postfix
<iSUSE> 看看结果吧
<stock-cn> 真的邪门了
<stock-cn> 我在Linux下用百度查询IP，和windows下就是不一样
<stock-cn> 在erc里查询也和windows一样，唯独浏览器里和windows不一样
<ysyk> →
<mugebjgd> ofan: 推荐个单肩背的包
<mugebjgd> ofan: amazon.com上的
<z234234234> mugebjgd:  Don't learn to hack , hack to learn.是啥意思？撸管哥
<mugebjgd> z234234234: 撸管弟 最近怎么样
<z234234234> mugebjgd: 依然在撸管
<mugebjgd> z234234234: 继续撸 祝你愉快
<z234234234> mugebjgd: 你给我解释下那句话呗
<cfy> 看到好多新nick
<cfy> 但似乎还是老人啊
<iSUSE> z234234234: 就是别看A学习橹，要在橹中学习A
<iSUSE> 见人话就是： 在实践中学习
<mugebjgd> iSUSE: 翻译的太好了
<z234234234> iSUSE: 边撸边看
<iSUSE> 实践出真知
<samson-cn> ....
<cfy> @_@
<ysyk> (x_x)
<namoamitabuddha> \hbox{!`}
<namoamitabuddha> 為什麼生成一个倒过来的惊叹号
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: latex?
<z234234234> 这是啥语言
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: plain TeX
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我试试
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 诡异,原来倒过来的符号可以这样用阿
<samson-cn> 不错
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我在 CMath 上看见的
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我原来只会些é和àçè之类的
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 那是注音符号吧
<iSUSE> plain tex..真心不懂，
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我不知道為什麼会这样
<iSUSE> samson-cn: 那个简单阿。。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: \hbox
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 刚才粗看了下 The TeXbook 没看见类似说法
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 说来惭愧,最近才开始用latex写文章和ppt.还是被我头儿逼的.不过现在爱上了.呵呵,hbox用得不熟
<iSUSE> 那是最古老的。。。 应该查找plain tex的资料吧
<iSUSE> ppt? 应该是幻灯片吧
<samson-cn> iSUSE: latex也可以做幻灯片的
<iSUSE> 我现在都变懒只用rst2s5了
<iSUSE> 我知道。。
<namoamitabuddha> The TeXbook 有 plain TeX 资料的，Knuth 写的
<namoamitabuddha> 有 boxes 介绍 \hbox 但是一下子没看出有倒装的功能
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 有专业模板的,我现在就超级喜欢beamer-conference的
<iSUSE> 好吧，忘光了。。以前都是用eps来嵌入
<namoamitabuddha> 我还想知道 LaTeX 里面有没有对应的东西
<namoamitabuddha> 我主要是用 LaTeX 搞搞数学公式
<namoamitabuddha> beamer 方便么
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 大家都是基于TeX的
<iSUSE> 不知道现在怎样了。。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我试过了,都一样
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 主要是兼容性问题
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 例如 { r \choose k }
<iSUSE> 好几年没搞幻灯片了，现在只会写些简单的pdf
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 这个在 LaTeX 是不推荐的
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 虽然显示效果看上去差别不大
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: LaTeX 推荐的是 \binom r k
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 那个 \choose 就是直接的宏替换了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问怎样开机自动运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375608 是这样的，我们这里几十户人的局域网，网内总有些人开限速软件 每次我开机都要先运行一下代码才可以正常上网 有没有办法让这些东西开机自动运行？ sudo -i arp -s 192.168.1.1 40:16:9f:e1:ab:80 echo 1 > /proc …
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我是初学者,才用了两三个月,...我用Texstudio写都被我头儿鄙视,他直接emacs.....
<iSUSE> 上次在单位里面做了个html演示，结果坑爹的是单位的机子全ie6....我忘记了
<iSUSE> samson-cn: 用vim反击他！
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我用 vim 写的
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 哀,这种高级的我不会,vim虽然会用但是不习惯.谁叫我这么多年了gedit写
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 我也就忍了.gedit也能完成工作就好了.
<alvin_rxg> debian wheezy 快凍結了？
<iSUSE> 换成kate或者kwrite吧 ：）
 * alvin_rxg debian wheezy 快凍結了？
<samson-cn> iSUSE: .....我是gnome 2环境.....
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哪里的消息？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: maillist
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哦，我急着要更新了
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 不是吧?
<iSUSE> 好吧。。你至少还能弄个专用tex 编辑器阿，texworker之类的
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 所以啊,我用Texstudio
<z234234234> samson-cn: 我也用gedit写东西，很短的c用vim
<samson-cn> 我就觉得集成ide挺好的
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: samson-cn: 等 aron 來了，問他
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 现在正在头疼的还是编辑器,哀.Gedit是不错,可是我现在大部分时间是在写tcl/tk程序
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 转 vim 吧
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 变量一个字母写错哭都哭死,有时候能找一天都找不到错误
<iSUSE> 转vim +1
<iSUSE> 不会tcl/tk 表示不明白需求
<stock-cn> 如何查看某个端口是否被占用？
<namoamitabuddha> netstat -anp
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: wheezy 要冻结了？
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: iSUSE: vim是不错,可惜也挡不了我犯错阿.tcl/tk连个debug都没有的.出错只能自己找,慢慢的在上千行代码里面自己着....
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: en
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 半年都沒到哎？ debian 也要學 firefox 麼？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 什么半年都没到？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 距離 squeeze
<samson-cn> 大家都用的debian?
<alvin_rxg> squeeze 是去年12月發佈的 stable
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 咋没到，两年一个版本
<alvin_rxg> :| 難道我時間錯亂了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 你啥记性啊
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 大叔，我錯了
<alvin_rxg> 考試結束了，暑假就更新 wheezy
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 冻结到发布还有多久来着？
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我记得 squeeze 大约半年
<z234234234> alvin_rxg: http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=wheezy&hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3pu7T6vWKa3omAX9vvWxCQ&ved=0CHUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=536
<kk> z234234234 ⇪ ti: wheezy - Google 搜索
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 差不多。但冻结之后软件的大版本就基本进不去了。
<alvin_rxg> z234234234: 能給個關鍵字麼？
<z234234234> alvin_rxg: wheezy是啥
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 所以实际上能做大修改的时间还剩不到一个月
<alvin_rxg> z234234234: http://www.debian.org/releases/testing/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Debian -- Debian “wheezy” Release Information
<iSUSE> 就是debian 7
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 但是会修 bug
<z234234234> 更新那么快干吗，不懂
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 只修bug
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 那时 notes 还没出来，所以我不知道如何从 squeeze 更新。
<z234234234> iSUSE: 想用风行看电影
<alvin_rxg> 我這很多 checkinstall 的怎麼辦…
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: purge
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<iSUSE> z234234234: 你有 vlc
<samson-cn> z234234234: 什么是风行?
<z234234234> samson-cn: 一个看电影的客户端
<samson-cn> z234234234: 有linux的客户端?
<samson-cn> z234234234: 我google只找到win的阿?
<iSUSE> ppstream & sopcast
<z234234234> samson-cn: 所以才说想用风行看电影吗，如果有的话就直接看去了
<z234234234> iSUSE: 咋全英文
<namoamitabuddha> Windows 7 下 mplayer 好像不太好
<samson-cn> iSUSE: sopcast是好东西,我没事儿就开着
<stock-cn> privoxy似乎不要tor也能代理
<iSUSE> 软件名称阿，要不叫 屁屁死追你* ，你听的懂？
<z234234234> win下的mplayer几乎没人用
<iSUSE> smplayer & vlc
<samson-cn> ppstream是中国的......
<iSUSE> xbmc
<z234234234> iSUSE: 我搜出来个videolan
<namoamitabuddha> 从
<samson-cn> z234234234: videolan就是vlc.....
<namoamitabuddha> z234234234: 那用啥？vlc?
<iSUSE> 就那个东西，还可以局域网播放的
<z234234234> namoamitabuddha: win下有大量的播放器吧
<namoamitabuddha> z234234234: for example?
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我推荐QQ播放器!别喷我,我真的觉得不错.以前我是用kmplayer的....
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: QQ影音是吧？
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我给你看个文章
<z234234234> namoamitabuddha: 暴风 qq 快播 ，，，
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: ???改名字了?
<iSUSE> splayer
<z234234234> namoamitabuddha: 迅雷看看 快播是小电影必备
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 貌似是叫qq影音嘛....
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 最近关闭维护，算了。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: QQ影音 抄袭 ffmpeg 代码
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 还不按照 GPL 开源
<iSUSE> win
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 无耻行为
<z234234234> 迅雷看看很好，很强大，边看边下，看完就删，lol
<ysyk> win下的mplayer推荐那个谁编译的，挺好使的
<namoamitabuddha> win7 下 mplayer 好像比较容易崩溃。
<z234234234> mao si shi
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: ??这样的阿....我也就用用win.等有钱了欢mac
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 你还是用 mplayer | vlc 吧
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 那些在 win32 上都有移植
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 其实我觉得以前有个win 7 codes不错
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: mplayer 我在 -vo, -ao 的参数定制了下
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: ffdshow?
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 直接安装decoder,然后用wmp播放
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 就是 ffdshow 了
<stock-cn> 我浏览器进ip138.com或者baidu查询ip地址，永远不会变
<z234234234> iSUSE: xbmc是苹果上的？
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 解码器要 wmp 支持不容易的。
<alvin_rxg> Title: IP地址查询--手机号码查询归属地 | 邮政编码查询 | 长途电话区号 | 身份证号码验证在线查询网 (@ ip138.com)
<stock-cn> 重启路由器也不会变
<iSUSE> google thx
<stock-cn> 但是在windows下确每次重启路由，进ip138.com就显示IP变了
<z234234234> stock-cn: 那么好，
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 也就用用,当初装了win 7然后朋友推荐,觉得不错.什么播放器都省了
<stock-cn> z234234234: 真的很奇怪
<haoyihuan> 有谁在debian下chroot成功过阿？  刚刚遇到个问题：W: Failure trying to run: chroot /media/documents/sid-32 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_6.9_i386.deb
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 装上 mplayer 也是什么播放器都省了。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 这样女朋友也方便,你教她一大堆kmplayer的快捷键还不如直接给她会用的wmp
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: kmplayer?
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 那也是无耻的东西
<iSUSE> 怕啥，我老婆就用smplayer
<stock-cn> z234234234: 用tor代理，也是一样的结果。但用goagent，外网IP就变成美国了
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 是啊,以前win下是kmplayer....
<iSUSE> 卸载掉windows 就什么播放器都省了
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/77818.htm
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y KMPlayer被加入ffmpeg耻辱名单_KMPlayer_cnBeta.COM
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 所以啊,她后来欢mac了....
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 于是vlc到底
<namoamitabuddha> iSUSE: windows 下 smplayer 的默认配置有问题的，我改了下，还行，不过偶尔也崩溃。
<iSUSE> 从来没出过问题。。
<namoamitabuddha> iSUSE: 是 -vo 的参数
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 原来如此,kmplayer也不是好鸟,谢了
<stock-cn> haoyihuan: 把tor关掉，代理仍然在起作用
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: vlc 也是跨平台的
<stock-cn> happyaron: 把tor关掉，代理仍然起作用
<haoyihuan> tor？
<stock-cn> happyaron: 只是永远不能访问违禁网站
<haoyihuan> stock cn
<iSUSE> 奇怪，我从来不设置这个的。倒是以前用alsa的时候在linux下面出过问题
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 恩,我记得我以前就用vlc,不错从07年开始看高清,一部电影有过20G+的.vlc动不了了,所以也就放弃了...
<stock-cn> haoyihuan: 是的，出什么错误了。把tor删掉后，代理设置成127.0.0.1  端口8118 ，仍然能够浏览网站
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 好像有 patch 吧
<stock-cn> haoyihuan: 只是不能访问违禁网站
<stock-cn> haoyihuan: 跟不开代理一样
<haoyihuan> 怎么删tor？
<stock-cn> haoyihuan: 在新立德里把tor卸载掉
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 这是那个 privoxy 的功能吧
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 那要怎么做
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: privoxy删掉行吗
<iSUSE> samson-cn: 你还是显卡问题吧？
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 守护进程关闭就行
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: tor必须privoxy配合实用吗
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 据我所知貌似 tor 已经很难用了
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我在单位是很好用的
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 那个时候core一代1.8主频,显卡门的gforce 8400.不傻逼才怪
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 年少无知阿...
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 这么说，无论我是否打开tor,8118都被privoxy占用了吗
<iSUSE> 果然。。
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 这不叫占用，叫做监听。
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: privoxy的存在，似乎让tor不能发挥作用
<haoyihuan> stock-cn 把tor卸载掉了（sudo apt-get install tor） 还是一样的W: Failure trying to run: chroot /media/documents/sid-32 dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_6.9_i386.deb
<samson-cn> haoyihuan: 那是安装tor的命令....
<haoyihuan> oh   my god    那就是说我之前没有安装了   怎么还是会
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 总之，无论如何，我都不能访问gfw禁止的网
<namoamitabuddha> haoyihuan: 你在干啥
<iSUSE> vpn
<namoamitabuddha> haoyihuan: chroot
<haoyihuan> 恩
<samson-cn> vpn才是王道
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: vidalia安装时，提示跟tor的交互方式，要选哪个
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 这和 chroot 啥关系
<stock-cn> samson-cn: vpn也有不好的地方，IP固定，还不被人抓死的
<haoyihuan> 你不是对我说把tor关掉吗？
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 不好搞阿
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我的tor明明是连接上了，地图上有很多直线连接的
<samson-cn> stock-cn: 我在国外,所以.....gfw....貌似也研究过,vpn到使用过...
<soiamso> stock-cn: ssh redsock
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 但就是不能访问禁网
<namoamitabuddha> haoyihuan: 那不是对你说的……
<haoyihuan> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 那你就别上了不成……
<haoyihuan> 请教下tor做什么用的？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 干违法的事情不上不行
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 是阿
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: ……
<MeaCulpa1> .
<haoyihuan> 日   还不能卸了tor
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<soiamso> MeaCulpa1: 时机 。。
<iSUSE> 先上个ssh,再登陆vpn，最后用tor
<MeaCulpa1> soiamso: ?
<haoyihuan> 看看哈  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=375349
<kk> haoyihuan ⇪ ti: debian系统中chroot错误 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<samson-cn> 现在很多外网都有ipv6地址,不能使用ipv4转ipv6的方式上外网吗?
<stock-cn> iSUSE: 这样有用吗
<haoyihuan> debootstrap安装    跟   schroot有关吗？
<z234234234> iSUSE: ssh vpn tor会不会卡死
<haoyihuan> 下午从ubuntu12.04的iso运行了debootstrap可以用   我安装的系统是debian squeeze   就是不能用…………
<iSUSE> stock-cn: 你试试看阿～理论上不会死，就是有点慢而已
<z234234234> 能不能随便写个ip 用来上网
<z234234234> 那个ip没被用，就用它
<iSUSE> 你们要是嫌弃这些麻烦，我还有个大杀器，就是费点银子
<samson-cn> iSUSE: ???
<haoyihuan> @kk    能帮忙解决这个问题吗？
<z234234234> PPS Totem
<cocoa117> 有人知道我能把sata的硬盘接到主板上e-sata的口上吗？
<samson-cn> cocoa117: e-sata接口?第一次听说主板上有这种接口....
<cocoa117> samson-cn, 一直就有的比如intel DQ35JO
<samson-cn> cocoa117: 好专业....我对这块肯定是小白了....
<haoyihuan> 怎么修改所在域名啊？
<tandkzy> ?
<tandkzy> 有没会弄apache的？
<samson-cn> tandkzy: apache的什么?apache也有不少东西....
<z234234234> gebjgd: 公的上线了？
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: estat流行很久了
<z234234234> mugebjgd: 母的
<mugebjgd> z234234234: 那是家里dockstar
<mugebjgd> z234234234: 肤浅 见到mu就是母的？
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 我现在哈市core 2+g105....抱歉了,很久不关注硬件市场了...
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 我家里是celeron 1.6 512内存
<z234234234> gebjgd: mu不是母的，是啥？
<samson-cn> bagebjgd: 兄弟啊!...看着大家都在ivb打游戏我就羡慕,暗黑三估计是跑步动了....
<z234234234> bagebjgd: 这个ba又是啥
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 我有游戏机
<samson-cn> bagebjgd: ......
<iSUSE> 我有小霸王
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 家里机器多了
<z234234234> 小霸王学习机，其乐无穷
<iSUSE> 还有步步高
<z234234234> 据说小霸王上能装win7
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 我家里4台笔记本 1台台式机 一个平板 一个arm
<z234234234> bagebjgd: 你不是说有五台吗
<iSUSE> 真有米。。
<samson-cn> bagebjgd: .......真有米
<iSUSE> 没平板，没本本，没arm，我就一个kindle 3
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 钱是自己挣的
<bagebjgd> iSUSE: kindle3 才79美元
<samson-cn> bagebjgd: 我还是学生.....
<iSUSE> 老婆签字提供的米。。
<tandkzy> 没什么特别的要求。就是一般的功能。
<iSUSE> 比学生都不如了 555
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 卖屁股
<tandkzy> 我做了个网页，静态的，播放站点上的mp3。结果放到自己的机器上没反应，提示我没有权限。权限我都改成最大了（本地）
<z234234234> dockstar是啥
<bagebjgd> samson-cn: 天上人间
<samson-cn> bagebjgd: 我是男的.....
<tandkzy> help
<iSUSE> bagebjgd: 一看就没啥文化，知道啥一次就可以攥3000块么？
<iSUSE> samson-cn: 不然卖个肾也可以
<samson-cn> iSUSE: 我是80后....不是90.....
<soiamso> iSUSE: 做鸭也没有3000，但有人分钟薪水却过千
<samson-cn> iSUSE: .....
<bagebjgd> iSUSE: 不知道
<Zertad> hello
<Zertad> 晚上好
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Zertad> fedora
<samson-cn> iSUSE: soiamso: bagebjgd: 我无语了....
<bagebjgd> knownbad: 推荐个triangle bag
<iSUSE> zzz
<Zertad> fedora竟然跳到29号发布。又得等一星期。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼 在不？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: amazon.com上的就行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: ？？？
<mugebjgd> 还没起床？
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 你要三角包?
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 恩那
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: o...只是检验以下,看来我英语还没有退化....恩,谢谢
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 这么简单的英文 高中文化就可以了吧
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 呵呵,好久没有碰英语了.....估计退化到高中都不如了
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 干嘛？
<knownbad> 找人通屁眼？
<knownbad> 没事我等等回来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 单肩背的包
<hahaha> hahaha,我终于知道ubuntu12.04在我的电脑上无法引导的原因呢
<z234234234> vlc怎么安装？
<hahaha> 顺便给打家说说
<hahaha> 本来就放弃了用live-usb安装的。用cd装ubuntu9.04升级
<pocoyo> dropbox 在云端删除文件后 为什么本地机器上的文件 还存在？
<samson-cn> hahaha: 牛逼,我10.04都无法升级,你9.04就升级到12.04了?
<hahaha> samson-cn：没有升级啦，我是走头无路了
<wsk170> 升级？ 还是10.04流畅些 也习惯
<hahaha> 想用9.04升级
<hahaha> samson-cn：弄了好几天，每次都是无法引导，
<hahaha> samson-cn：刚才用cd装的，装好后还是无法引导。我一想肯定是BIOS设置问题
<z234234234> samson-cn: 允许vlc自动联网吗
<hahaha> 因为用的老的IDE接口的硬盘，主板BIOS没有开启支持native IDE,导致无法引导
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 这种情况我遇到过很多次,在不同的机器上也有
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 由于我这里没有cd,我都是u盘安装,而且推荐你用alternative的,我不是很喜欢live cd
<samson-cn1> 还有刻录的问题,我本来universal usb installor不行,在ubuntu下直接刻录也不行
<samson-cn1> 后来在win下使用ultreiso配上一点更改做成量产u盘才成功的
<hahaha> samson-cn1：你还想刻碟啊？？
<hahaha> samson-cn1：我用了软碟通的，还是引导问题
<samson-cn1> hahaha: ...我都是刻u盘的...我没有碟
<lvlv> hahaha, 果断U盘吧
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 需要更改写东西的...
<hahaha> samson-cn1：我用2G内存卡
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 我找一下文章哦
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 色鬼
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 上班没？
<lvlv> 有谁12.04安装了ck补丁了么
<knownbad> 什么？  不，被裁员了。
<samson-cn1> hahaha: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=355114&start=0
<hahaha> samson-cn1：现在读卡器坏了，准备明天再试试，看看还有问题不
<kk> samson-cn1 ⇪ ti: 终于用UltraISO制作U盘启动 安装上了UBUNTU 11.10了，方法如下： - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 你套用这个就好了
<hahaha> samson-cn1：那个11.10啊，我用ubuntu9.04升级成功过诶
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 成功了不就好了...呵呵
<samson-cn1> 你真的从9.04升级到12.04了?
<knownbad> 等等再回来
<hahaha> samson-cn1：升级到11.04
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 哦....
<hahaha> samson-cn1：真的从9.04升级到12.04.小水管，伤不起啊
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 佩服...
<cherrotluo> XChat 怎么自动登陆呢。。
<Junie> 果断没什么人么？
<hahaha> samson-cn1：你给我说说你遇到的情况吧，我好积累一点一点经验
<samson-cn1> hahaha: ???我没有什么经验....
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 以前用8.04.现在用10.04,家里面有一台台式机最近装了12.04
<hahaha> samson-cn1：你不说你也遇到故这种情况的嘛
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 从来不升级版本号...
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 没了...
<hahaha> 你给我的那方法你实践过没有
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 只是以前安装10.04的时候出了很多问题
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 实践过啊...
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 不过还得配上另外一篇文章
<samson-cn1> 我暂时找不到了
<hahaha> samson-cn1： 行，那我先收下，明天接了读卡器在试试
<samson-cn1> hahaha:还有一片文章,得配合使用
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 不然你还是会出错的
<hahaha> samson-cn1：那不是断章嘛
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 我找一下哦
<hahaha> 嗯，行
<samson-cn1> hahaha: http://blog.csdn.net/lu188887/article/details/7525449
<kk> samson-cn1 ⇪ ti: U盘+ULTRAISO启动安装ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso - lu188887的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 这篇配上刚才ubuntu论坛上面的两个文件就好了
<hahaha> samson-cn1：嗯，不过我还是得先验证到底是不是因为BIOS问题，从而无法引导
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 的确,我家里的台式机就是bios问题
<samson-cn1> hahaha: nvidia的主板,居然没有achi选项
<hahaha> samson-cn1：我不弄CD装，还真是发现不了呢
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 问题就是fdisk居然找不到硬盘,我是绞尽脑汁阿
<hahaha> samson-cn1：那你怎么解决的
<hahaha> samson-cn1：问问你，AHCI到底干什么用的，看了几篇文章，始终没明白
<samson-cn1> hahaha: ubuntu 12.04 alternative版本啊,直接字符安装.有的时候貌似用live cd的时候我无法提升fdisk到root权限
<lvlv> 有人安装ck补丁没有啊？刚才去老外那转了一圈，说我没必要安装
<samson-cn1> ahci啊,就是一个接口控制器
<lvlv> samson-cn1, live cd 使用 sudo -i 即可变身root，不需要密码的
<hahaha> sudo -grub
<samson-cn1> lvlv: 受教了
<hahaha> samson-cn1：那他有什么作用呢
<happyaron> lvlv: 手机用ck还行，台式/笔记本上效果没有特别明显
<samson-cn1> hahaha: 具体我也不知道
<lvlv> happyaron, 哈哈，久仰大名了
<hahaha> samson-cn1：听说可以提高硬盘读写速度
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 玩躲猫猫啊？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 躲什么猫猫？
<happyaron> :)
<knownbad> 找我干嘛？
<lvlv> happyaron, 看坛子里说什么清凉一下的，手痒了，哪天有空编译个内核亲身试试去
<knownbad> 正在泡女同事。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 单肩背的包 推荐个
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你不要你老婆了？
<knownbad> Sling?
<knownbad> 没，但老是忘了我已婚。
<knownbad> 近来没什么好的 Sling.
<knownbad> 我晚点看看。
<mugebjgd> 恩
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 到时候告诉我
<hahaha> 闪人
<knownbad> 闪屎
<piggybox> 终于从黄石回来了
<dchxcrow> 感角怎么样呢?
<piggybox> dchxcrow: 心旷神怡
<dchxcrow> 我也想去一次啊
<knownbad> 谁是黄石来的？
<knownbad> 湖北黄石？
<piggybox> 。。。yellowstone
<samson-cn1> piggybox: 美国兄阿...
<knownbad> 喔。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad 已婚，大家别抢
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 开基友大会？
<guangrong414> hello
<kk> guangrong414, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<guangrong414> what did you say?
<guangrong414> it is too late for me.I must go to bed for tomorro work~~
<roylez> adam8157_away: http://i.imgur.com/eM6dL.jpg
<roylez> adam8157_away: http://i.imgur.com/lTcwU.png
<kk>  06:06
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: ..
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 酒店换好了没？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-23
<zkchan> 早上好呀。。。
<kuai410022283> 好
<kuai410022283> 悲剧 刚才掉线啦
<CyrusYzGTt> bu hao ,,deng hui ,,wo jiu yao shang ban le ..
<kuai410022283> 已经在班上的说
<zkchan> .....
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kuai410022283> ：）
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<kuai410022283> ..
<zkchan> 说走就走了呀？
<kuai410022283> 人家可不留恋你！
<zkchan> 我可不想被他留恋。。
<kuai410022283> 哈哈
<kuai410022283> 还有别的 好玩人多的聊天室没
<zkchan> 我也想知道
<zkchan> 现在这频道也是我好不容易才找到的。。
<zkchan> 纳闷灰常。。
<kuai410022283> #ubuntu-en
<kuai410022283> ...汗~
<zkchan> 因为之前只在ICQ的聊天室。。
<zkchan> 还有个叫香港茶座的，不过那里面几呼没人。
<kuai410022283> ..
<kuai410022283> 这里也没多少人说话啊 都挂这 不知道都干啥呢！
<zkchan> 是呀，真是想不明白，挂着有啥用。。
<zkchan> 老让我想起古时候的城门悬尸。。
<knownbad> 妈你个 troll。
<shyodx> 早上好～
<zkchan> 挺好，挺好。
<shyodx> 大家有用过qemu仿真ppc吗？
<kuai410022283> ..
<kuai410022283> ..人都挺好！
<kuai410022283> 你说那玩意 没用过 小白啦
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<sjd_zeus> 坐公交去上班。。。。。。无聊的乘车途中上来一位身材火爆的辣妈牵着她五六岁的小萝莉，顿时成了一道靓丽的风景。在我欣赏的同时与小萝莉四目相对了。我尴尬的嘿嘿了一下，做了个鬼脸。没想到悲剧发生了，小萝莉指着我抬头跟她妈妈说。妈妈妈妈，刚才那个怪叔叔偷看你的mimi。。。。。。
<zkchan> .....
<sjd_zeus> 什么是专家？把一件普通的事儿，做一次文艺的研究，得一个二逼的结论！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我这么给硬盘分区有问题嘛？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375636 看图，UBUNTU分区在最左边，交换分区我放到了最后面。中间是NTFS的WINDOWS。我的意思就是想问：用UBUNTU时交换分区不挨着它会不会有什么问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kaystic — 2012-05-23 9:08
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁有ubuntu12.04触摸板的完美解决方案
<mofaph> 大家好。我想在编译完成后，能够控制pc喇叭发声以提示完成。在网络上，有人说使用“echo -e "\007"”能够达到目的，但是在我的系统中（Ubuntu 10.10,bash-4.1.5）没有任何反应。有人知道怎样使喇叭发声吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 关机的时候经常死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375637 家里和公司都装了12.04，原先都是11.04的，家里的是重装，公司里的是升级。家里的是笔记本，公司里的是台式机。 装12.04后发现经常在关机的时候死机，不管是家里的还是公司的 经常死机。  …
<zmcbb30> roylez:
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包弟
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 终于用上ubuntu了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 没, 还是mac OS
<zkchan> mac是怎么样的？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: Linux Aspire-5742G 3.2.0-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 1 16:18:50 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 3.2内核?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 是哦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 新还是旧 ？
<mofaph> zmcbb30: 很新了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 这个是1204LTs
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我有盘, 没装过
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 就那么几百m
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 下载个都不用半个钟头
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 感觉还是比较流畅的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我的arch内核是3.3.6-1
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 内存大否 ？
<ByNcz> 我的fedora 是3.3.4
<felixonmars> tenzu: 官方不是已经3.4了么...
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 虚拟机里养的arch...
<tenzu> felixonmars: 没开testing
<felixonmars> tenzu: 好吧= =|||
<tenzu> felixonmars: 不常用, 所以没开, 就为了更新时候少下载些东西
<felixonmars> tenzu: 我用arch做桌面的 呵呵= =
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 还养了啥 ？
<mofaph> 大家在 ubuntu 下使用 beep 程序，喇叭有反应吗？
<tenzu> felixonmars: KDE?
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 还有个win7, 鸟语正版的哟
<caleb-> mofaph: 有啊
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 找到个安装Archbang的文章，挺好。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375639 地址在这里，不过得科学上网http://archvortex.blogspot.com/2011/09/simple-archbang-installation-guide.html 我转到网盘里，地址是这个https://docs.google.com/open?id=0By17HucNbtTpc2daS0hWMm42R2s 统计信息: 发表于 由 hometow1 — 201 …
<mofaph> caleb-: 在我的机器上没有反应，不知道是不是禁用了喇叭发声了（机器自检时我可以听到声音的）
<caleb-> mofaph: lsmod | grep pcsp
<mofaph> caleb-: 没有这个模块
<caleb-> mofaph: 所以没声音
<caleb-> mofaph: 加载 pcspkr 或是 snd-pcsp
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 终于在ubuntu下包个windows了
<MeaCulpa> 一般人都是要做掉机箱喇叭
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 是xp
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 你倒是反过来的，呵呵
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 不是ylmf版就别来见我
<tenzu> LOL
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 有何关系 ？
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 我想在编译完成后提示声音
<tenzu> zmcbb30: XP里面还要有360
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 靠 ， 变态佬。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你装卡吧死机好了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你这用XP的完全不上套路啊, 撸大师装了没?
<caleb-> mofaph: 那也不用机箱喇叭啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 没
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你看电脑城里的装机大牛都用撸大师
<mofaph> caleb-: 那用什么？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我落后了
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包早
<tenzu> mofaph: zenity弹个窗口不行么?
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 可以用alsa之类模拟
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 你要声音...如果是我就发email去139邮箱
<caleb-> MeaCulpa++
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: /me win2003 数据中心版
 * MeaCulpa 曾经直接BBM...太贵了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 这个真没用过
<mofaph> tenzu: 我就简单的一个 Makefile
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 怎么用 alsa 模拟？求资料
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 不知，自己google,　我只是在杀机箱喇叭的时候看到过要杀掉alsa模拟的...
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 你自己play　一个音乐也好阿...何必机箱喇叭呢
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: BBM...
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 98/Mo 死贵，试用了一个月就停了
<caleb-> mofaph: makefile 播个 mp3 嘛
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 这种服务模式在我国行不通
<caleb-> beep 多难听
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: beep　有频率可以设置
<mofaph> caleb-: 其实我想播个开饭的声音……
<felixonmars> tenzu: 换着玩 XFCE GNOME3 KDE 都有装
<mofaph> caleb-: 公司微波炉响的声音
<caleb-> mofaph: 万一正好错过就听不到啦
<caleb-> mofaph: 还是 桌面提醒 啥的靠谱
<ByNcz> xfce不知道好用不 kde有点用不习惯 点下文件就打开
<mofaph> 我还是觉得 beep 够用了……
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你有40没 ？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 必然没有
<mofaph> 谢谢给我回复的人
<tenzu> mofaph: mplayer播放一段录音...
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 35 ？
<mofaph> tenzu: 但是我的机器上，没有声音设备。我在家里试试
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 也没有啊, 包子伯伯
 * zmcbb30 @_@
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你还没雕叔大么 ？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 他是老帮子了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求linux下的apache benchmarking http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375640 谁有这个工具？给我一下，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-05-23 9:51
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 你不也是么 ？ 还有金老板也是老饼了 ， 依依是老妖了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我才32, 我嫩着呢
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 靠。。。32还嫩。。。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 比神嫩多了吧?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 神已经知天命了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 晕了 ， 貌似雕叔是81年的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那我以后能叫他雕弟弟么?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 不知道
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 要等当事人来才知道
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当弟弟
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你40几?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 靠。。。我叫你哥的
<zmcbb30> 哪有
<zmcbb30> 那么老饼
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那你10几?
<zmcbb30> 15
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 真嫩啊, 来让我摸摸
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 刚才你说主席是老饼, 我抄下来了, 等主席归位给他看
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 主席和你同年 ， 貌似 你们都是老饼
<Ucarenya> .
 * pocoyo 拜拜各位大人
<tenzu> zmcbb30: ~~>.<~~
<tenzu> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥
<BYC> zap
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 貌似这里的老饼不少哦
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 还有谁?
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  这个 gebjgd
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  这个 fivesheep_  也是80
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我不知道他多大, 不过感觉应该不小了
<sjd_zeus> ...........
<Ucarenya> 老饼
<tenzu> shellex: ...
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  这个 huntxu 也是
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 胡子看相片很嫩啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  这个DBLobster 貌似也差不多
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  照片看不出的
<BYC> 有用过debian的么？
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 我85後好伐
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 也属于80代吧
<wendaozhe> @BYC:一直在用
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: what?
<pocoyo> tenzu: dropbox 在 web 上删除文件后， 本地机器上会不会删除？
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 那球貓哭死
<tenzu> pocoyo: 同步之后就会删除吧
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不同步应该还在
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 别以为89的就能逃掉
<BYC> wendaozhe:比ubuntu呢
 * tenzu 摸摸嫩嫩的胡须
<wendaozhe> @BYC,没怎么用过u
<wendaozhe> @
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我昨晚在 web 上删除了 今天早上才弹出了个提示说删除 感觉延时好长啊
<wendaozhe> @BYC,没怎么用过ubuntu，感觉debian挺好的啊。
<shellex> tenzu: 怎么了...
<wendaozhe> 近两年桌面一直用着gentoo，server还都是debian.
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里很快
<mofaph> 似乎 progit.org 不能访问了
<tenzu> shellex: 今天肿么来了
<shellex> tenzu: 我天天在...
<mofaph> shellex: 是 writeos 的作者么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那个 dropbox 里面原来两 Public Photos 跟自已新建的文件夹有啥区别，直接能被别人看到啊？
<tenzu> shellex: 我没看见...
<adam8157> tenzu: 是你这几天没来而已
<sjd_zeus> 我桌面都是centos or ubuntu 服务器用RHEL或者aix
<shellex> mofaph: 不是
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦了, 前两天太忙
<adam8157> tenzu: 忙着面基 顺便搞搞学问
<tenzu> pocoyo: 应该是可以共享吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 忙着翻译
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你们最近都很忙啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯. 上这么久班了, 总的说是忙是轻松呢?
<tenzu> adam8157: 比较轻松
<adam8157> tenzu: nice
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: AIX好玩么
<tenzu> adam8157: 不用上课就是爽
<adam8157> tenzu: 你还没上课呢啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 木有证, 不能讲
<adam8157> tenzu: 还要证...
<tenzu> adam8157: 得双证, 我不知道是哪两个
<Guest2605> 呀，这是中文专属频道呀
<Ucarenya> 红帽也是Cent Troll...
<wendaozhe> 这里有点水
<zkchan> 发现一个很奇怪的现象。。。上了几个服务器，就只有这个服务器显示的汉字才不会是乱码
<MeaCulpa> s/Cent/Cert
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: .
<tenzu> 这是山寨裤胖?
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 不好玩,我就用来做ogg服务器的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 我的台式机，笔记本，ipad, 家里台式机，爸妈家电脑，黑莓，那是我的Veer...
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: :O 能有人玩AIX很好了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 太复杂了...
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 你啥时候冒出来的?
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 机器放那里,没事的时候就去溜达溜达,耍耍呗
 * MeaCulpa 我倒是想编译一个ffmpeg看看... 32个8coreCPU转片子玩玩
<DBLobster> ffmpeg-mt
<MeaCulpa> 可惜我手头的AIX都是没有明天的系统...动不动就被铲掉
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 其实Linux的图形处理能力很强大的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 那又如何...
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: unix-center有个AIX服务器,就是给的权限和空间太有限了
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 继续请教内核更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375644 我的10.04现在有5个内核，但开机启动里面只显示一个37，还不是最新的41，请问该如何处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2012-05-23 10:24
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 没啥好玩的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 傻不垃圾
<cclove> - -
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 你知道studioubuntu捆绑了哪些音视频软件吗
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你问我Ubuntu? 问错人了
<cclove> that is a problem
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是你去查查studioubuntu的捆绑软件,说不定能找到适合你的东西
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 哦~~~需求不大，ipad挂了...
<MeaCulpa> 彩色数线一大坨，国内修说要半价...
<MeaCulpa> 带去香港看看...过保了
<sjd_zeus> 挂了就再买个呗,电子产品有啥好修的呀
<cclove> no money no talk
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2557817.htm
<kk> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: ubuntu studio_百度百科
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: sry, 我这里baidu 指向google
<jiechic> test,join the irc first use xchat in windows
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 哈哈,那里介绍了些音视频软件
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 私有云还是公有云 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375646 中国的企业能接受公有云吗？授人以柄是很恐怖的，那将数据交给服务商是不是也是授人以柄呢？如果服务商坐地起价，以数据作为要挟呢？再加上不完善的法治环境，看来公有云还是遥远的梦想。 统计信息:  …
<MeaCulpa> 云着，扯也
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: http://ubuntustudio.org/files/US1.png
<tenzu> netsplit
<zhanshime-1> ubuntu.org.cn有bug？登陆不能？
<zhanshime-1> ubuntu.com.cn就没问题
<Aoy_c> zhanshime-1: 清除cookies试试
<jiechic> ubuntu.org.cn登陆不了。
<jiechic> com.cn可以。
<jiechic> 好多天了。
<zhanshime-1> 这两网址链接的不是同一个服务器？
<sjd_zeus> 我可以登录呀
<cskkxlj> topic
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩过torchlight
<cskkxlj> 什么东西
<ofan> 我
<ofan> 没玩过2代
<sjd_zeus> 谁给移植过来就好了
<sjd_zeus> 那游戏有好多经典好玩的mod
<cskkxlj> ubuntu 用什么中文输入法呀
<zhanshime-1> sjd_zeus：恩，是cookie问题，删了之后就好了
<sjd_zeus> cskkxlj: 我用的是fcitx
<sjd_zeus> cskkxlj: ibus+sunpinyin也不错
<MeaCulpa> NWN
<cskkxlj> 我正在用QQ云输入法，太麻烦了
<palomino|working> torchlight貌似可以完美wine运行阿 , sjd_zeus
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 玩游戏还是用win或mac吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 看类型，FPS的话linux不错
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • lighttpd怎么移植到arm开发板上？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375648 求资料啊，以前没做个任何移植。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-05-23 10:55
<ofan> 话所X构架什么时候退休
<ofan> wayland是不是要难产了
<stardiviner> 那种一种sort排序,把 put排在__put__ 前面的?
<stardiviner> 比如按数字,按字母之类的排序
<felixonmars> ofan: 进度很慢的感觉
<ofan> stardiviner: 一般是按ASCII码顺序排
<ofan> felixonmars: 到目前为止貌似没有看到过更新
<felixonmars> ofan: 开发很活跃. see http://cgit.freedesktop.org/wayland
<kk> felixonmars,啥网址y freedesktop.org git repository browser
<stardiviner> ofan: 复杂吗? 我想应该有简单区别__开头和没有__开头的字符串,然后把__开头的排在下面. 用在脚本里
<sjd_zeus> ........
<sjd_zeus> 写方案很头疼呀
<ofan> stardiviner: 啥语言
<ofan> stardiviner: 自定义个比较函数就行
<stardiviner> of
<stardiviner> ofan: vimscript
<ofan> vim貌似用的外部排序
<ofan> 外部排序工具
<ofan> stardiviner: :h sort
<ofan> 有说明
<stardiviner> ofan: thanks
<ofan> felixonmars: 看到很多intel的pacth
<ofan> *patch
<felixonmars> ofan: 呵呵..
<ofan> jyfl987: 在没，现在可以讨论了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:sudo -i时命令找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375653 用ubuntu学习linux中 在使用chsh -s更换了shell，再换回 /bin/bash 之后，再用sudo -i时就出现了 sudo: /bin/shell: command not found 进入不了根用户了，当前的shell确实是bash了。 求助这是怎么回事？怎么解决？。 统计信 …
<jyfl987> ofan: 讨论毛？
<ofan> jyfl987: 你昨天说的
<jyfl987> ofan: 哦  你看下聊天记录就行了 我昨天已经跟阿蛋说得很详细了
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> ofan: 我马上要吃饭了  吃好饭跟你说如何？
<jyfl987> 现在要上厕所大搞
<jiechic> 快下班吃饭了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 好的
<sjd_zeus> 掉线了
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188651.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 男子因爱玩网游遭家庭暴力 苦求法官判离婚_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求大神！！！为什么我的U盘被识别为/dev/sdb4，而不是sdb1。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375655 我的硬盘被识别为/dev/sda1,2，这没啥说的 当我插入U盘（只有一个fat分区）后，U盘被识别为了/dev/sdb4,而不是/dev/sdb1 根据udev设备的命名规则，我找不到它被识别为sdb4 …
<leo_> ubuntu
<leo_> ubuntu下如果语言设置为英文，如果修改安装的libreoffice为中文
<leo_> 12.04
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hoxily_uc> test
<kk> hoxily_uc, .. ..  ㍤ 
<samul> 有人用openshift吗？
<samul> 我架了个wordpress，好像有些同步问题
<d-c> linux 下的wireless，可以通过按无线路由器的快捷键联网么？win下可以。
<Kandu> !read
<kuai410022283> ..
<hoxily_uc> kuai410022283: ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下firefox打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375658 安装了qq2012，alsa-lib-1.0.9，重启后声音图标变成红的，没有声音了，firefox也打不开了。命令行下输入firefox后出现以下错误： XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/lib/firefox-11.0/libxpcom.so:libxul.so:cannot open shared object file: N …
<jyfl987> ofan: 我回来了
<kuai410022283> ..
<kuai410022283> 欢迎回来
<ofan> jyfl987: 吃这么久
<ofan> nnd 牙疼吃什么都不爽
<kuai410022283> 拔掉！
<jyfl987> ofan: 还要看GR
<jyfl987> ofan: 咱们私聊
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這兒聊吧，這麼牛逼的技術，我也想學學
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不开源 我也不跟你谈技术
<kuai410022283> :)
<sjd_zeus> 各位中午好
<kuai410022283> 很好
<haoyihuan> 相当不好。
<haoyihuan> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=375349
<kk> haoyihuan ⇪ ti: debian系统中chroot错误 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<haoyihuan> @kk 是bot？
<kuai410022283> 你咋这么聪明呢
<haoyihuan> 哪比得kuai410022283兄机智
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩过mud吗
<sjd_zeus> 各位都用甚麽输入法呢
<ofan> 谁配置过 distcc?
<sjd_zeus> 没搞过
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 使用wireshark错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375661 我的是系统是12.04版本，安装使用wireshark 工具软件时出现错误，我是用apt-get install wireshark 下载安装的。见如下，请指教 『meego@meego-IBM:~$ wireshark ** ERROR:capture_dlg.c:408:capture_filter_check_syntax_cb: code should not be reached  …
<cfy> imadper: 做幻灯片什么好?
<sjd_zeus> libreoffice就可以了吧
<kuai410022283> ..
<sjd_zeus> 我就用用libreoffice impress
<cfy>  sjd_zeus: 这个太.....不酷了
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: org-mode
<imadper> cf
<kuai410022283> 那你回到windows 下 用office2007吧！
<imadper> cfy: 转成beamer
<sjd_zeus> cfy, 我对office文档的要求不高，基本上都是看文档，写得很少呀
<cfy> imadper: 我査查
<cfy> kuai410022283: office2007?
<sjd_zeus> 或者去macos上去用iwork套件，比msoffice的powerpoint还要好
<cfy> kuai410022283: 用这个做?弱爆了吧.....
<imadper> cfy: 我没用过, 但是 MaskRay 说org-mode 写那个最好
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用org mode做过幻灯片么?
<sjd_zeus> 我越来越感觉libreoffice 配合wqy字体写的文档很漂亮
<kuai410022283> 幻灯片要那么华丽干吗！ 该有的都有就行啦呗
<cfy> 不华丽,怎么装13?
<sjd_zeus> kuai410022283, 错，幻灯片就是要华丽，要不就不做幻灯片了，直接pdf或者word即可
<sjd_zeus> 金山wps快出Linux版了，出了就好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有办法在screen -x 以后立即打开一个新window 跑一个程序么？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: pdf本身就很华丽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当然啊
<cfy> C-a c么
<kuai410022283> 要华丽的幻灯片 都能和一个高清短片相上下。
<cfy> 立即啊....
<sjd_zeus> imadper, pdf做动画不好吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.screenrc 最下头几行消注释就是了
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.screenrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 很华丽, 不一定就是动画..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，谢谢，看看
<sjd_zeus> 你们用啥pdf的编辑器呀
<imadper> sjd_zeus: pdf里能内嵌java程序, 难道不能写的很华丽嘛~~
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... screen -t? 无用
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 我不会java，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我要开新窗口
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 你用啥pdf编辑器
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 加一行screen不就是了么
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我不用pdf编辑器... 我都是markdown 转 beamer
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 或者转latex
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: -t只是指定个title而已
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 知道啊，你是说screen -x XXX -X screen pwd ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无用...
<jyfl987> cfy:
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有个screen session叫term, 有3 window， 我要加第四个window，并且跑top, 咋整？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不能么？？
<sjd_zeus> 金山在发行alpha4了
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 难道要expect 送CTRL-A之类字符过去？
<jyfl987> cfy: 有那种用lisp代码做查询语言的数据库么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: screen tmux都有转义按键啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:
<jyfl987> 就跟字符串转义一样 多按个键而已
<cfy> jyfl987: 不清楚
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你意思是我打这个字符进去，传给screen?
<jyfl987> cfy: 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不用啊  转义的是按键呢
<jyfl987> ctrl a ctrl a
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我要programic, 我不在screen里面啊哥哥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 多加一行screen top不就完了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 详细命令给出来，是不是screen -x NAME -X screen top?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 这样啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 这个啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 打倒shell党
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: jyfl987 我在另一session里
 * jyfl987 叫你装 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不要嵌套screen, 要的是就是那个我retach的screen里立即开新窗口
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 多一个窗口，还是一个screen
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我在测试
<MaskRay> cfy: 写过，org-mode 做幻灯片是最好的(reST pandoc还非常不成熟，只能写写纯文本)
<cfy> MaskRay: beamer?
<sjd_zeus> org-mode做幻灯片？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 没搞过...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> adam装B失败,lol
<Kandu> awesome alsa, xterm 下 echo -e \\a 无 bell 怎么解决呢?
 * zkchan 只有在这服务器的频道才不会显示出乱码。纳闷。。
<Kandu> 无声音
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<cfy> 我被kick了啊.....
<cfy> 我还以为是网络问题...
<imadper> .... 你auto-join了, 不在乎
<Kandu> pulseaudio load-module module-x11-bell 后正常。不过不想装 pulseaudio..
<pocoyo> MaskRay: org mode 导出的 beamer 好多选项都搞不明白，你有生成的 pdf 模板 分享分离
<cfy> imadper: 还是有点慌乱嘛...
<imadper> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: screen -x term -X screen top 这个是对的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我这里不行呢?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我测试的screen里window太多，所以没找到~~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好吧 我加上双引号就错了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不过，这到底是一层还是两层screen...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一层
<MeaCulpa> 恩，一层
<MeaCulpa> screen这...好傻瓜
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这样不好，搞脑子
<iGnome> cfy: beamer/latex or s5 html的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 您老的bashrc之类和screen配合不，窗口title啥的搞定了么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 相当配合
<MeaCulpa> hmm... 学习一下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/terminal-bash-screen
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y terminal, bash和screen的配合 - Adam's
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 就凭$TERM...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助:ubuntu12.04启动不能自动mount swap http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375663 启动的时候 ,在读条界面(就是非正常关机后启动的时候有个检查过程的那个地方)提示错误:mounting swap的时候发生了一个错误,按S跳过此过程,按M可执行命令. 直接按S跳过后进入系统；出现的问题 …
<MeaCulpa> 悲催，孤在AIX里上手就把TERM设死vt100
<MeaCulpa> 此法无用
<iGnome> 不会tty的，用screen。得色个屁。
<iGnome> dtach都不会用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那你可以不判断嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，硬来
<pocoyo> dropbox 适合同步 firefox 配置不？
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 太大了吧？
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 没错 这正是我想问的。
<iGnome> 同步cache?
<pocoyo> iGnome: 可不可以把 cache 目录 排除在外？
<iGnome> 配置能有多大哦
<iGnome> 肯定要排除嘛
 * pocoyo 想知道怎么排除。。。
<ofan> 擦了 zsh读取配置文件顺序也太个性了吧
<MeaCulpa> 配置没多少东西
<iGnome> opera带设置同步。
 * pocoyo 在Dropbox根目录下，想知道怎么排除。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: -_-!
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 先读用户目录下的 再读/etc/下的？
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/213545 pocoyo
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这顺序，由你自己写吧
<iGnome> 替换掉shell
<iGnome> larry说的
<pocoyo> iGnome: dropbox 不能排除指定的子目录？
<iGnome> pocoyo: dropbox没用过。只用ubuntuone
<pocoyo> iGnome: ubuntuone 可以排除子目录？
<iGnome> 通常不会同步大目录。而是组织好要同步的目录
<tenzu> pocoyo: 可以
<pocoyo> tenzu: 怎么排除？求解
<ofan> ccache和distcc能不能一起用？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 设置里面可以选择的
<iGnome> 真是裸体的fx啊
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不一样，那个我看了，他是可以保留 web 上的目录，不用同步同步到本地。 我想的是 本地上的目录不用同步到web上云。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 这个估计不行
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉。
<tenzu> pocoyo: dropbox本地文件夹下的东西估计都会同步到server上
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还有个问题， Unlink This computer... 问题，我点了一个，然后用同样的帐户连接的话输入同样的电脑名称，web 里面会出现 两个一样的电脑名称， 这是啥情况？
<MeaCulpa> 网站上可以设置exclude吧
<iGnome> 电脑名称，还要输入？
<tenzu> pocoyo: unlink只是取消了本地同步吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • HTML5 浏览器CPU占用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375664 惊喜地发现，youku有hmlt5播放地址了http://labs.3g.youku.com/ipad/ 片源都是MP4格式的吧，但我关系的CPU占用率问题，依然没解决 相比FLASH，我原想CPU占用率应该下降一个等级，可是依然悲剧，占用率不低反高 p …
<tenzu> pocoyo: 或者用来切换不同的dropbox帐户
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不知道为啥，我在插屁下 unlink 后 ， dropbox 直接退出了， 没法点 relink 的 网上说会有这个。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 也许是bug
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这同步真悬，稍微点下 本地的删除后 就是直接清空，连回收站都不用过。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我这里过回收站的啊
<tenzu> 刚刚试了一下
<pocoyo> tenzu: 从 web 里删除后，同步到本地删除后不过回收站吧？
<jyfl987> 终于会打开文件了  额
<tenzu> pocoyo: web里删除了当然不过回收站
<pocoyo> tenzu: 呃，反正昨天同步google 云端的时候出错了，结果东西没了，也不知道怎么恢复。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 后来用了恢复软件复原。
<tenzu> pocoyo: google drive?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 对对
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我装了dropbox, google drive, nutstore, 基本只用dropbox
<tenzu> pocoyo: 而且只在本地文件夹里操作
<pocoyo> tenzu: 嗯 这样最安全。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我觉得在web上操作容易失误
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错，太容易失手了
<pocoyo> 总感觉是有备份的 实际总是同步的 结果总是会丢失文件
<tenzu> pocoyo: web上有show deleted files, 可以找回最近删除的文档
<pocoyo> tenzu: 嗯 我才发现。 昨天google drive 貌似没有。
<tenzu> 要么一直在web上操作, 要么一直在本地操作
<tenzu> pocoyo: google drive我还没试过
<tenzu> 目前看来还是dropbox好用
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没错。
<MeaCulpa> dropbox 猛，LAN 里面直接rsync了
<MeaCulpa> google不会这么流氓的
<ofan> iGnome: Perl 是唯一一门在 RSA 加密前后看起来一样的语言-- Keith Bostic
<MeaCulpa> rsync 的实现基本都是fork()的，不知dropbox windows client怎么弄得，我记得windows没有原生的fork()
<tenzu> 还有一个原因是我的dropbox空间有25.6G LOL
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: lol
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: !!
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你给你的妹子学生派任务的吧
<ofan> 很明显，移植 shell 要比移植 shell 脚本更容易。
<ofan> -- Larry Wall
<kuai410022283> .
<ofan> tenzu: 我google drive 25g
<ofan> dropbox 8g
<lifeng> ofan是不是去年学lisp的那位？
<ofan> lifeng: 不是
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 以前发过邀请链接, 后来新客户端出来的时候增加了3G空间, 后来还有个神马三星在墨西哥还是那里的promotion
<tenzu> ofan: google drive怎么弄那么大的?
<ofan> tenzu: google drive之前话了$5买了20g,现在自动变25G了
<ofan> 貌似可以一直用下去，不如果不主动变更plan
<tenzu> ofan: 肯花钱的壕
<ofan> tenzu: 一年$5
<tenzu> ofan: 抠门用户表示1cent都不想出
<ofan> tenzu: 免费的就5G
<iGnome> ofan: 那小白写的。你见过rsa?
<ofan> iGnome: 啥叫见过
<iGnome> perl是唯一一种后现代化语言 --- eexpress
<iGnome> ofan: 你真见过？
<ofan> iGnome: 我觉得这吐槽挺到位的
<tenzu> ofan: 我觉得2G足够用了, 虽然有点紧张
<ofan> tenzu: 紧张就表示不够用了
<iGnome> 你给出一行rsa试试。 ofan lol
<iGnome> 小白嘛
<ofan> iGnome: 乱码
<tenzu> ofan: 不留长期用不到的东西就够用, 对我来说
<iGnome> fZSA9Za6aakZZGqJEx6ZSm5IeS0+ZCq0yDZ3EP4Qj44ZhwY7qL6gjk4aYBayTlJ9
<ofan> iGnome: 不懂幽默
<ofan> 重点不在rsa
<tenzu> iGnome: perl的图标为毛是个骆驼?
<ofan> o really 给画的吧
<tenzu> 我总觉得应该是珍珠
<ofan> tenzu: o'really 只画动物
<adam8157> 那就画个崽崽
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<ofan> iGnome: 可以动脚了
 * zkchan ¿¿¡£µ½Õâ¸ö±äÂÒÂëÁË¡£¡£¡£
<kk> zkchan say: ACTION 靠。到这个变乱码了。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为啥我的fcitx不能配置，fcitx-configtool不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375665 刚从ibus换到fcitx，感觉很好用，就是： 为啥我的fcitx不能配置，fcitx-configtool不能用。 如下图所示： 1.右击输入法图标,点设置，没任何反映。 2.在终端运行：fcitx-configtool …
<imadper> zkchan: you should use UTF-8 in this channel
<ofan> 小上网本编译下就要个吧小时
<zkchan> ÂÒÂë¡£¡£¡£ÂÒÂë¡£¡£¡£±äÂÒÂëÁË¡£¡£¡£
<kk> zkchan say: ยาย๋กฃกฃกฃยาย๋กฃกฃกฃฑไยาย๋มหกฃกฃกฃ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> zkchan: use UTF-8 now
<hoxily_uc> zkchan say: 乱码。。。乱码。。。变乱码了。。。 We use utf-8!
<hoxily_uc> 是不是不用UTF-8（比如用GB2312编码），freenode服务器自动理解为ISO-8859-1编码？或者其实是IRC 客户端的自动理解为ISO-8859-1？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 调来调去 还是方波的声音好听
<jyfl987> 不过就是太平庸了
<ofan> http://vim-adventures.com/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: VIM Adventures
<jyfl987> adam8157: sine的听起来就有点迷幻了
<ofan> hoxily_uc: freenode不解码
<hoxily_uc> ofan: 那么就是IRC客户端自作聪明，当成ISO-8859-1来解码了？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求解决ubuntu server 下200万图片的，重命名问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375667 首先是这样的，200多万图片被放在2000多个文件夹中，自动生成24位条码，后缀分别是_-1, _0, _1, _2, _3，每个条码可能最多分别拥有这些后缀。 举例，*代表条码，那么*条码下最多拥有 *_-1.PN …
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 是客户端设置的编码
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 两边用同样的编码才行
<kuai410022283> .
<hoxily_uc> ofan: weechat的默认编码难道不是UTF-8吗？
<sjd_zeus> 请问旋风离线下载后怎麽下载到本地
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 可以改
<kuai410022283> 离线取回
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 关于把窗口拖到屏幕的一边，窗口就自动变成屏幕一半大小的功能的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375668 这个功能是跟桌面环境有关系，还是跟窗口管理器有关系？ 我用xfce4，它是没有这个功能的，我要怎样才能实现这个功能呢？ 另外，像其他的openbox，awesome …
<hoxily_uc> ofan: 问题就在于为什么weechat的默认编码是UTF-8，我没改过。当它收到以GB2312编码的消息时，为什么会当成ISO-8859-1来解析？
<hoxily_uc> 还有，像xchat也是类似的。
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 猜错了呗
<sjd_zeus> kuai410022283, 怎麽操作
<hadwinw> grub2怎么进单用户模式啊
<hoxily_uc> ofan: 那么假设它猜错了，weechat把GB2312编码的消息当成ISO-8859-1来解析，由于ISO-8859-1编码是8bit编码，应该对消息没有损失才是。
<zkchan> 看来只能在这里混了。。。。
<hoxily_uc> 然而，有时候我尝试还原乱码，仍然有一部分文字损失掉了。
<ofan> hoxily_uc: gb2312转utf-8会不会丢失？
<Kandu> hoxily_uc: 大概是 80~9f　部分没有输出到屏幕的缘故
<ofan> ..
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 难道你直接复制粘贴？
<hoxily_uc> 我是复制粘贴的。 难道是这表原因？
<hoxily_uc> 个
<hoxily_uc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002509/
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 不要复制粘贴
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 添加消息hook,irc消息以\01结尾，没记错的话，然后再放到字节数组里解析
<ofan> hoxily_uc: weechat里添加
<ofan> hoxily_uc: 屏幕上只显示可显示字符
<ofan> 所以复制粘贴没用
<hoxily_uc> 原来如此
<hoxily_uc> ofan: Kandu 谢谢。
<ofan> hoxily_uc: np
<ofan> 谁在arch下用distcc?
<doa> 我用xen装了一个slitaz，桥接模式，但是网络不同。 用xen装其他的系统都好着呢。 使用virtualbox安装slitaz也好着呢。 哪位能给个意见？
<gfrog> adam8157: ping. do you know what's is darcs? debian's own src ctrl system?
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea...
<gfrog> adam8157: well..
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么处理中文的?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntn 12.04系统中插入U盘的时候出现“unable to mount location" http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375671 插上U盘的时候，ubuntn系统提示”unable to mount location",所以U盘无法挂载，求高人指点，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiping_jody — 2012-05-23 15:35
<ofan> 开ccache+distcc还是慢的很啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 你中文怎么设置的?
<cfy> imadper: 确实不错,
<iGnome> cfy: 搞啥。啥不错。自言自语？
<cfy> iGnome: emacs的org mode输出成beamer
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 仪表放大电路
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • mageia升级中 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375677 1 -> 2，坚定跟上release 统计信息: 发表于 由 susbarbatus — 2012-05-23 16:16
<cfy> iGnome: 在接近电源的时候,失去线性了...
<cfy> iGnome: 在做个电压表..
<cfy> iGnome: 0~10v那档,后面不线性了...
<iGnome> 。和emacs啥关系
<cfy> iGnome: 两个事情啊...
<iGnome> 重复工作。做啥电压表
<cfy> iGnome: 课程题目啊...
<iGnome> 抄现成的吧。这无聊的题目
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<zz> 人不多嘛。。
<cfy> iGnome: 做都做好了...
<cfy> iGnome: 前级是仪表放大电路嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 别的量程都正常,就0~10不行...
<iGnome> 不知道仪表放大电路是啥。运放的？
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 额....
<cfy> iGnome: 差不多.
<cfy> iGnome: 仪表放大器
 * MeaCulpa 破sphinx....当前版本有bug
<MeaCulpa> 害我浪费一下午
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用distcc么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很久以前用
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 跨平台 的行不行
<ofan> 我mac做server
<ofan> mac上默认用的clang+llvm的后端
<ofan> 难道要编译器匹配？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 除非你用cross-compile里来distcc
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 理论上可以
<cfy> ofan: 要交叉编译.....
<cfy> ofan: 还要整个编译链相同...T_T
<ofan> cfy: 不算交叉
<cfy> ofan: 算
<ofan> mac上也能装个gcc-x86-64的版本
<cfy> 版本号都要一样...
<iGnome> 啥破mac，赶紧装win7。 lol
<ofan> cfy: 你用过
<ofan> ?
<ofan> iGnome: 装了
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> 果然到处都有mac跑win7的啊
<palomino|working> .....
<ofan> iGnome: 玩游戏用
<iGnome> 破马，你也是？
<cfy> ofan: 正在用..但是没效果...估计得另外一台机器把一样的装好才行..
<ofan> 不过还好D3有Mac版
<palomino|working> 不是 , iGnome
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<palomino|working> 我用mac跑osx , iGnome
<cfy> iGnome: 仪表放大器
<ofan> cfy: 你看distccmon-text
<iGnome> 破马真可爱
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,你有外部了?我只有localhost
<ofan> cfy: ....只搞本地还用搞啥distcc
<ofan> 多此一举啊
<cfy> ofan: 当然有另外一台机器....
<ofan> cfy: 我就是只能连localhost
<cfy> ofan: +1
<cfy> MaskRay: 人呢...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 人家可在上学……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ray
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你说上课么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Y
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不是要高考么...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 照理,你比较忙...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 忙的很
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...看你空的很..
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<haoever> 原来这里面真的有人说话阿~~
<sjd_zeus> 跑到#ubuntu给人解决了个问题
<cfy> 都是机器人
<haoever> 晕…
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 机器人，你在说啥？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 什么,
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是说都是机器人么？
<iGnome> 高考前，你应该去练习静坐。 还在这里扯谈
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 什么,
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……
<iGnome> 练习个什么轮子啥的
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 仪表放大器
<namoamitabuddha> 你才练习什么 wheel 呢
<iGnome> 不知道那啊
<cfy> iGnome: 额...
<iGnome> 这估计是破罐子的，不在乎高考
<haoever> 两星期，可以淡定了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 都高考了还能上网 真幸福
<Kandu> http://home.gamer.com.tw/creationDetail.php?sn=827134
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y 日本一男子在超市被少女萌死 - phs100的創作 - 巴哈姆特
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> cfy: ...
<cfy> palomino|working: 知道 仪表放大器么?
<iGnome> 不准确，就放大量程嘛。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥仪表？万用表？
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
<cfy> iGnome: 我后来,用4次的函数,拟合了...
<cfy> iGnome: 不用线性拟合了..
<haoever> 既然有人在这我就问个问题好了~~为啥我不论用chrome还是firefox登录ubuntu论坛，登录成功后都会再跳到登录界面……所以我好几个星期没登录过了…
<cfy> iGnome: 但是我怕坏老师刁难
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:28)
<palomino|working> 不知道 , cfy
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求高手：每次打开终端前两条出现gcc: 错误怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375679 每次打开终端前两条出现gcc: 错误 gcc: 错误： unrecognized option ‘--showme:compile’ gcc: 错误： unrecognized option ‘--showme:link’ 第三条才是 XX@XXXXX:~$ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyfnwpu — 2012-05- …
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
<iGnome> 查表是王道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 仪表放大器
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:01)
<cfy> iGnome: 得有人做测点工作....哪有那时间..
<iGnome> 世界本来不是线性的，为了追求理想的线性，发明一堆东西
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:10)
<cfy> iGnome: 非线性ee
<iGnome> 你的脑袋是线性的？
<iGnome> 三角形的。 lol
<adam8157> haoever: 清cookie
<cfy> iGnome: 非线性ee
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近不景氣
<huntxu> adam8157: 一天好一天壞
<iGnome> adam8157: 我想起一个事情了。证明你和 roylez 是基友。
<haoever> ok，我试试，谢啦
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 鸡蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> iGnome: 這個事情不需要証明
<iGnome> 那塞尔号，还是啥的里面，蛋蛋和乐乐是一起的，不分开的。
<iGnome> 有动画片为证
<cfy> iGnome: @_@
<cfy> iGnome: 蛋蛋好理解.乐乐是什么?
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 乐乐就是 roylez啊
<cfy> iGnome: 我说,动画片里面
<iGnome> 我没注意看。
<cfy> iGnome: 那,你回去问问帅帅
<iGnome> 好吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: taocp 第三卷带着么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没
<adam8157> gfrog: 求netdump的rpm包地址 rhel4的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，那书看电子的很不爽，还是看纸制的有感觉。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 买吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 买了第一卷
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没那么多 RMB
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 打算去借
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 看不太懂
<sjd_zeus> æüЖЁДД
<sjd_zeus> 有好看的书吗
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不可能都看懂
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 主要是要先学会 MIX
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 有
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 大致看了下好像 MIX 里面类似 mov eax,edx 的指令都没
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 推荐本呀
<ofan> 卧槽 distcc终于连上了
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 什么类型的
<cfy> ofan: 怎么弄得?
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 你的名字太长了，改下吧
<ofan> cfy: 改用ssh链接
<cfy> ofan: 不明白
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 我想看电子书，换脑子的
<ofan> cfy: hosts里写user@host
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 换什么脑子
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 天天看技术类的书记脑子都秀逗了
<ofan> 默认是监听端口
<ofan> 总是连不上
<cfy> ofan: 但是,我开启了呀
<ofan> 估计是mac的防火墙
<cfy> ofan: 我没开防火墙
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 什么叫做技术类的书
<mahayana> namoamitabuddha, 我还是去网站看点散文类的吧
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 哦，小说一本：
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: D.E.Knuth 《研究之美》
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 有pdf的吗
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 有，网上搜索下。大概新浪共享里面。
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 发给我可以不
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 自己下挺方便的。
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 找了下，都是卖钱的，给个链接吧
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/23196544.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 研究之美(中文版)[SURREAL NUMBERS][D.E.KNUTH著].pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<cfy> 怎么不买书?
<cfy> training......
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我买了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: +1
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 我下了
<sjd_zeus>  不错
<sjd_zeus> 怎麽带颜色代码
<sjd_zeus> 怎麽自动带颜色代码
<sjd_zeus> ‬
<sjd_zeus> ‬ ‬
<sjd_zeus> ‬‬ 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 买的好处是随时都可以翻
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 下的好处才是这个...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 额……？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 88
<ofan> cmake怎么指定-j?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • openvpn两点互相通信 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375685 现公司有A、B两个办公地点需要互相通信，于是在A点搭建了一台openvpn服务器（A1），B点使用一台linux主机作为客户端（B1）登陆到A点的vpn服务器： A： 网关服务器：192.168.1.254 openvpn服务器：192.168.1.174 (10.8.0 …
<haoever> 那个kk莫非就是机器人……
<bluek> 有谁在成都啊？
<bluek> 哇，天啊，我的个妈啊，一下子这么多的root啊？
<bluek> 有人在成都吗？
<bluek> 谁在成都我就请他吃饭哈
<MeaCulpa>  /qui
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 自动连接VPN http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375686 终于把自动连接VPN搞好了 /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown Code:         up)    export MODE="start"    export PHASE="post-up"         #add start    nmcli con up id 连接名称 #连接后自动连接VPN         #add end    exec r …
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭, 写过文件系统没呀~
<_____aaaa> 非常非常郁闷，明明显示已连接，硬是上不了网，iwconfig wlan0提示已连接的，怎么回事
<_____aaaa> 是没有分配ＩＰ吗
<_____aaaa> 还是ＤＮＳ出错？？
<imadper> _____aaaa: 这个你自己能试出来吧...
<_____aaaa> imadper, 这个，忘了改了哪里，现在看配置都对
<imadper> _____aaaa: ifconfig -a, 看看你自己的ip是多少. 然后netstat -r  看看路由表有没有问题
<imadper> _____aaaa: 你现在看得什么配置是对的? 把情况描述一下
<imadper> _____aaaa: 要是路由表也没问题, 你就ping一下网关.
<_____aaaa> imadper, /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<alvin_rxg> # ping 8.8.8.8
<imadper> _____aaaa: 这又是哪家发行版配的配置脚本... 难道是红帽?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 8.8.8.8在我这里经常ping不通, 不知道为什么
<huntxu> imadper: 唔
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须哥, 话说, 我毕业设计想写个文件系统, 你觉得靠谱吗?
<huntxu> _____aaaa: 问题是，你wlan0的网卡，为什么是ifcfg-eth0的配置
<huntxu> imadper: fuse弄一個？
<imadper> huntxu: fuse? 不懂...
<huntxu> imadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
<kk> huntxu ⇪ t: Filesystem in Userspace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> huntxu: 用户空间...
<huntxu> imadper: 很強大的好伐...
<huntxu> imadper: 能少很多工作 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 效率呢? 很多东西还是要切换到内核态才能完成呀
<imadper> huntxu: 如果在用户空间, 是不是cpu模式切换的太频繁?
<huntxu> imadper: 看wiki下面的examples
<huntxu> imadper: 或者，支持你hack btrfs？
<imadper> huntxu: 搞btrfs不靠谱, 要当毕业设计, 万一搞了半年btrfs, 什么都没弄出来..
<huntxu> imadper: 所以說fuse靠譜啊，自己要做的工作已經很少了 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 我先看看写内核态的靠谱不..
<happyaron> imadper: btrfs本身就还很不靠谱
<happyaron> imadper: 搞zfsonlinux吧
<imadper> happyaron: zfsonlinux搞四个月, 能有啥明显的成果出来不? 主要是要做毕业设计..
<huntxu> happyaron: 正打算入ssd你就來打擊我的熱情
<imadper> huntxu: 壕...
<huntxu> imadper: 你妹，等了兩個多月好伐
<palomino|working> btrfs对ssd支持好?
<happyaron> imadper: 不知道。。。
<happyaron> imadper: 你可以去研究下
<happyaron> palomino|working: 一般
<imadper> huntxu: 我都等了半年了, 还没一点儿音信...
<happyaron> btrfs还很坑爹
<imadper> happyaron: 恩, 我去看看去
<palomino|working> .....
<happyaron> 一堆富士通的中国人在折腾，这帮人貌似还相对靠谱，但整个项目状态还很初级啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 「教程」64位Ubuntu中运行32位程序，chroot/schroot，FoxitReader/glGo http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375690 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot http://jacky.aiwaly.com/wp/schroot-chro ... users.html https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot http://wiki.debian.org/Schroot 1. 安装工具 Code: $ sudo apt-get in …
<_____aaaa> imadper, 太失败了，配置了半天，都没有用，后来我rm配置文件，然后service network restart居然成功了，郁闷中。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: gimp 2.8 没进 wheezy ?
<imadper> _____aaaa: .....
<_____aaaa> imadper, 看来机器比人智能的多
<_____aaaa> imadper, 至少比我聪明
<imadper> _____aaaa: 说明人家有默认设置...  配置默认设置的人很聪明
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=926
<Freebuilder> 诸位用什么做邮件服务器
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 诸位用什么做邮件服务器 (页 1) / 网络相关 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=923
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 控制台水区水贴? 处，光标竟可上下移动 (页 1) / 新手园地 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=924
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=924
<Freebuilder> 控制台清屏命令何在？
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=923
<Freebuilder> 控制台登录处，光标竟可上下移动
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 控制台水区水贴? 处，光标竟可上下移动 (页 1) / 新手园地 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<Freebuilder> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=925
<Freebuilder> 未找到 command-not-found 包
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 未找到 command-not-found 包 (页 1) / 新手园地 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<GNUdog> Freebuilder, 请勿刷屏
<Freebuilder> GNUdog!
<Freebuilder> 这名字……
<_____aaaa>  /msg nickserv nick GNUdog watchdog
<huntxu> Freebuilder: 你真用回arcch啦
<Freebuilder> huntxu, 尚早，还在测试
<happyaron> Freebuilder: postfix
<_____aaaa> happyaron, 那个新上线的GNUdog有什么新功能？
<_____aaaa> GNUdog, test
<_____aaaa> GNUdog, dog
<_____aaaa> GNUdog, hello
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<maplebeats> 今天怎么这么安静
<zkchan> ÕÒ¸öÈË˵˵»°¿´¿´£¿
<kk> zkchan say: 找个人说说话看看？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> 伟大的gb2312.。。还要机器人来翻译
<palomino|working> lol
<alvin_rxg> /set recode_fallback gbk
<BYC> arch
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 求助～～qt ，assistant有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375706 Ubuntu12.04 安装qt 之后， 终端调用assistant 后台执行， 显示出来的qt助手不能查任何东西啊～～ 右侧只显示一页内容，没别的东西。 求救啊～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yshl_dragon — 2012-05-23 19:45
<imadper> hamo: 我们班唯一一个看得顺眼的妹子去贵公司实习了..
<hamo> imadper: 系统研发？
<alvin_rxg> 求艳照
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 测试工具开发
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我都没有
<nicol> 哪个公司啊》
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 临时拍
<hamo> imadper: 太远...够不着...
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 你去勾搭度娘去呀..
<hamo> imadper: 度娘在我度也就个中上水平...要相信我度的妹子...
<imadper> hamo: ... 小心...
<imadper> hamo: 贵公司的百度网盘, 除了那个网页, 还有别的访问接口吗?
<hamo> imadper: 现在还没有吧...这个，我不是那个产品的..具体的也不清楚
<soiamso> imadper: 现在买手机送网盘，
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好吧..
<imadper> soiamso: 啥???? 百度手机送百度网盘? 百度网盘邀请码不是满大街吗?
<soiamso> imadper: 百度的东西不好用吧
<zhanshime-1> hamo:你是做什么的？
<hamo> zhanshime-1: 码农..
<zhanshime-1> 具体那块的？
<alvin_rxg> 敏感词那块的
<zhanshime-1> - -！
<imadper> soiamso: 小心hamo哥说你
<imadper> soiamso: baidu用来测试网络是否正常的时候非常好用!!!
<alvin_rxg> 因为xxx的原因， 百度地图不错
<hamo> zhanshime-1: 系统..
<soiamso> imadper: 我没有攻击吧，客观评论
<soiamso> imadper: 这样都接受不了，就真是非市场化企业了
<imadper> soiamso: 哈哈~ 我都是开玩笑的~ 不过说真的, 百度现在用来测试网络是否正常, 非常广泛~
<soiamso> imadper: 百度就一美国公司，你不反对吧
<imadper> soiamso: 我只知道他是美国上市的, 艳红姐也是美国人. 不知道它在哪国注册的百度
<zhanshime-1> imadper：开曼群岛的
<imadper> ....
<soiamso> imadper: 国家不放开竞争，所以大部分企业没有什么竞争力
<zhanshime-1> imadper：避税天堂
<zhanshime-1> imadper：国内不少企业都是那的，空壳公司就更多了
<soiamso> imadper: 软件企业有区域保护，这个是最不合理的吧。主要想控制信息的流动
<imadper> zhanshime-1: 百度也是? 我还真没了解过...
<imadper> soiamso: 主要是, 也没啥别的能用的东西跟百度竞争了
<zkchan> Òª²»Òª»úÆ÷ÈËת»»¡£¡£
<zhanshime-1> hamo：贵公司服务器用的什么系统
<kk> zkchan say: 要不要机器人转换。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hamo> zhanshime-1: 这个，我只能告诉你是操作系统...其他的，你只能通过公开的途径了解了..
<imadper> zkchan: 你用的什么软件登录的?
<zkchan> mirc
<imadper> zkchan: win下? 可以改编码的, 改成utf-8
<zhanshime-1> hamo：那你们员工用的windows多还是mac多？
<zkchan> Ñо¿ÁËÁ½Ì죬¾ÍÊǸ㲻³öÀ´£¬ÒªÃ´¾ÍÊÇÕâÀïÕý³££¬±ðµÄ·þÎñÆ÷ÏÔʾÂÒÂ룻Ҫô¾ÍÕâÑù
<kk> zkchan say: 研究了两天，就是搞不出来，要么就是这里正常，别的服务器显示乱码；要么就这样 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> zhanshime-1: xen 上跑的也可以吧，
<imadper> hamo: 想用fuse把百度网盘做成一个文件系统. 然后再添加一个`添加离线下载`的指令. 是说要走http协议了? post/get什么的来获得信息?
<hamo> imadper: 现在还没有api..我建议你不要搞..
<soiamso> imadper: 网盘一大堆，为什么选百度？
<alvin_rxg> 名气大
<_____aaaa> zkchan, set your code with UTF-8
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 好吧...
<alvin_rxg> 搞好了，就能抢 hamo 的饭碗了
<imadper> soiamso: 不知道...
<_____aaaa> imadper, 同感，ping 的时候从来只ping baidu
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 百度又不是只要一个员工...
<imadper> _____aaaa: ping百度通吗? 我一直ping不通
<soiamso> _____aaaa: dns 都没有 ping baidu  也行？
<zhanshime-1> soiamso：百度用的xen？那就是红帽5了？
<zkchan> mirc v6.35    ÎÒ²»ÖªµÀÔõôŪ£¬·­±éÁ˶¼Ã»ÕÒµ½
<kk> zkchan say: mirc v6.35 我不知道怎么弄，翻遍了都没找到 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> zhanshime-1: 类似 HLVM 这种，也可以用C写
<_____aaaa> zkchan, you can search it  how to use mirc in internet
<alvin_rxg> zkchan: http://www.mirc.net/newbie/unicode.php
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["footer is not found . IN gettitle"]
<soiamso> zhanshime-1: 用Xen 绝对的异类，不怕黑
<alvin_rxg> kk: footer is not found ?
<zkchan> mirc 7.1ÒÔϵİ汾¶¼ÒÔGBϵ±àÂëΪÖ÷£¬7.1ÒÔÉϵÄÏÔʾGB±àÂ붼±äÂÒÂë
<kk> zkchan say: mirc 7.1以下的版本都以GB系编码为主，7.1以上的显示GB编码都变乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhanshime-1> soiamso：汗，怪不得现在病毒多用自创的编程语言。。。
<zkchan> ËùÒÔÎÒÔÚwin϶¼²»ÖªµÀÒªÓÃɶÈí¼þºÃÁË¡£¡£
<kk> zkchan say: 所以我在win下都不知道要用啥软件好了。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> zkchan: http://www.mirc.net/newbie/unicode.php
<zhanshime-1> soiamso：汗，怪不得现在病毒都用自创的编程语言。。。是“都”不是“多”
<_____aaaa> zkchan, Tools > Options > IRC > Messages and check the box saying 'UTF-8 display'.
<zkchan> UTF-8ÏÔʾ  Õâ¸öÎÒÒѾ­Ñ¡ÉÏÁË¡£
<kk> zkchan say: UTF-8显示 这个我已经选上了。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> hamo: .
<shunjiankongbai> good night
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教12.04怎样设置Terminal终端的最大化最小化快捷键。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375709 原来是alt+F9和F10的，现在没有了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ouyangoven — 2012-05-23 20:21
<zkchan> ÒªÊǲ»Ñ¡ÉÏ UTF-8ÏÔʾ µÄ»°£¬ÎÒ¿´µ½µÄ½«È«ÊÇÂÒÂë
<kk> zkchan say: 要是不选上 UTF-8显示 的话，我看到的将全是乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<zhanshime-1> zkchan：哈哈，发言还带一个小秘书
<zkchan> Ôõô¸Ð¾õÎÒ±äΰÈËÁË¡£¡£¡£»¹ÓиöOPµÄÃØÊé¡£¡£¡£
<kk> zkchan say: 怎么感觉我变伟人了。。。还有个OP的秘书。。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<adam8157> zkchan: 改成utf8 否则我会踢了你
<zkchan> ÎÒ²»ÖªµÀÔõô¸Äѽ¡£mIRCºÃÏñ¸Ä²»Á˱àÂë¡£»Ò³£ÄÉÃÆ°¡£¬²»ÖªË­Óа취£¿
<kk> zkchan say: 我不知道怎么改呀。mIRC好像改不了编码。灰常纳闷啊，不知谁有办法？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> 这看着也很不爽的。。 http://uploadpie.com/6FMR5
<zhanshime-1> 在我这看就全是“？”
<hoxily_uc> 在我这看是“ÎÒ²»ÖªµÀÔõô¸Äѽ¡£mIRCºÃÏñ¸Ä²»Á˱àÂë¡£»Ò³£ÄÉÃÆ°¡£¬²»ÖªË­Óа취£¿”
<hoxily_uc> zkchan， 推荐使用ychat， http://www.silverex.org/download/
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y X-Chat 2 for Windows
<zkchan> 现在换了个7.14的，应该没问题了吧。。。我考
<hoxily_uc> zkchan: 没问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看着因爲不爽 http://imagebin.org/213558
<zkchan> 我现在6.35和7.14一起用。。。无奈。。去down个ychat看看。
<shunjiankongbai> 有个问题想问下大家
<shunjiankongbai> KDE的快捷键怎么全部失效了？
<nihui> shunjiankongbai: 用KDE ?
<shunjiankongbai> 恩
<shunjiankongbai> kubuntu
<nihui> shunjiankongbai: 你看看有没有一个 kded4 的进程
<shunjiankongbai> 很不习惯unity和gnome3的风格
<shunjiankongbai> 稍等，我换个系统···
<shunjiankongbai> 目前我正在win下
<zhanshime-1> shunjiankongbai：虚拟机？
<shunjiankongbai> 我回来了```
<hugolau> 谁在1204下装过wine么？
<shunjiankongbai> 有高人能帮我解决一个问题么？
<_____aaaa> hugolau, 看见wine表示压力很大
<shunjiankongbai> 关于安装could-pinyin的问题
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Firefox如何用BT下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375712 如题，比如我想下载下面这个链接，应该用什么软件？ ed2k://|file|%5BHead.First.Design.Patte ... slfcsxbh|/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bambreeze — 2012-05-23 20:54
<_____aaaa> shunjiankongbai, 什么问题？
<zhanshime-1> 你们有没有这种情况？用smplayer看视频时在用firefox浏览网页，smplayer会出现卡顿现象，尤其是切换标签页的时候
<shunjiankongbai> Runtime-required luasocket not found
<cfy> MaskRay: 在么?
<shunjiankongbai> 编译的时候出现这种情况，我已经安装了luasocket5.2
<zhanshime-1> 你们有没有这种情况？用smplayer看视频时在用firefox浏览网页，smplayer会出现卡顿现象，尤其是切换标签页的时候
<_____aaaa> shunjiankongbai, 什么没有就装header ,缺少什么就装什么devel
<Amesists> zhanshime-1: 我这里smplayer貌似没这种情况……
<zhanshime-1> 我的尤其是切换网页内容多的标签页出先lag几率变大
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 用 amule
<zhanshime-1> 另外视频驱动方式xv和xv（0-NV17-video texture）有什么区别？
<zkchan> ²âÊÔ¡£¡£
<kk> zkchan say: ฒโสิกฃกฃ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily_uc> zkchan says: 测试。。
<hoxily_uc> zkchan: 你的编码问题还没解决啊
<hugolau> 换web客户端吧
<hugolau> 挺好
<zkchan> xchat不行啊。更恶心。。
<xitingshui> quassel IRC 一切正常
<_____aaaa> 为什么你不是utf-8的我也能看到，不乱码，小翻译的倒乱码了
<xcane> chatzilla还可以。
<zkchan> 我的是win7 老板。。。
<_____aaaa> zhanshime-1: 用opera也行啦
<_____aaaa> zkchan: opera啦
<zhanshime-1> 194.71.107.80
<hoxily_uc> zkchan: xchat我用起来不会乱码诶。
<ye> 同志们好！！！！！！！！
<hoxily_uc> 对FREENODE server进行编辑，ENCODING设置成UTF-8就没问题了吧？
<zhanshime-1> _____aaaa：opera无敌了，嘛都有。。。
<ye> 小弟在sda8 上安装了 10.04, 然后用u盘在sda10上安装12.04,可是每每在安装到最后的时候提示 “不能卸载sda8”（在安装设置的时候没有要求导入10.04的用户数据），如果强制umount sda8却会崩溃，真伤脑筋。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问自己手动安装的flash.tar.gz如何卸载干净? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375715 RT ，删除文件=，=找找很累... 关键还要知道原文件。 有没有命令? 可以干净的清除当初的安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 aixiaoer — 2012-05-23 21:37
<xitingshui> 手动 umount -l /dev/sda8 试试
<kkkk> 再看看
<zkchan> 哦哦。貌似。。再试试看
<FrankLv> GNU tar创建文件时 如何把文件上层目录去掉 我就想让文件躺在压缩包里
<iGoogle> 有-P啥的吧
<iGoogle> 看man
<iGoogle> XwinX: ...
<adam8157> FrankLv: -C dir
<FrankLv> adam8157: 我以为那个是solaris等unix上的tar的-C功能，我确认下
<FrankLv> iGoogle: -P, --absolute-paths          don't strip leading a/'s from file names 貌似不是我要的
<yall> FrankLv: cd /path/to/files; tar -cf 啥啥 .
<FrankLv> tar -czvf zip.tar.gz /dir1/dir2/file1.txt /dir3/dir4/file2.txt就想让file1.txt 和 file2.txt在zip.tar.gz里
<FrankLv> yall: 所以cd过去再tar不合适。
<FrankLv> adam8157: 前两天看 unix tar  -C /dir1/dir2 file1.txt 确实符合我的需求，不过这次我脚本中linux上跑 -_-b
<adam8157> FrankLv: 我就四海linux
<adam8157> FrankLv: 我就是linux 没问题的
<adam8157> FrankLv: -C, --directory DIR change to directory DIR
<FrankLv> adam8157: O  我上面提供了个例子
<iGoogle> 仔细搜索man嘛。我都没过这样的要求。
<FrankLv> GNU tar -C 可以实现类似文件解压到 DIR功能
<iGoogle> 一个find到/tmp，直接tar得了。
<FrankLv> adam8157: 我再测试下，看起来 -C不能多个用的
<adam8157> FrankLv: 可以
<adam8157> FrankLv: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/tar-path/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y tar打包之路径 - Adam's
<iGoogle> 破蛋蛋还有这要求。
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<FrankLv> adam8157: Orz Posted by Adam Lee May 26th, 2010  两年后我也碰到变态需求
<adam8157> FrankLv: 不变态吧
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 极其变态啊
<cfy> adam8157: momo
<iGoogle> 居然不保留路径
<iGoogle> cfy: 打仗不
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还有24分钟,断网...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> medicalwei: .
<iGoogle> 我打仗去
<cfy> 毫无了啊
<cfy> 好像没啥认识的人
<Cherrot> Alien Arena 不能局域网对战么 残念。。
<FrankLv> adam8157: 这个问题我思维定势了，因为我看到unix tar -C是用来建文件的，同时意味GNU -C用在解压的
<cfy> FrankLv: 你是说bsd的么?
<cfy> FrankLv: bsd貌似和linux的基本命令的参数很不一样的
<FrankLv> cfy: solaris
 * FrankLv 好了 问题完美解决 谢谢大家
<cfy> adam8157: 你的幻灯片是beamer做的么?
<adam8157> cfy: .
<adam8157> cfy: 哪个
 * adam8157 afk
<cfy> adam8157: vim那个
<adam8157> cfy: 那个本来是c9s在mac上做的, 给我转成了ppt 然后改得
 * adam8157 afk 锻炼去
 * slucx 兄弟们好，好久木有上来扯淡了…… 嘎嘎
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.
 * Cherrot 扯扯更健康
<MaskRay> javascript 如何把网页里每个 <tr> 里的第一个 radio 选中
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 各种魔幻！！电脑变手机！Firefox被WAP。好奇怪。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375718 首先抱歉无聊的标题。 之前发在应用版，一直无解，再发到这里来碰碰运气。 Ubuntu11.10 英文+FF12.0 英文（该版本可能升级过），反正突然发现出了问题，不能确定是什么改动 …
<pocoyo> MaskRay: org 生成 latex 还是配置不好。。。
<aak> ´ò´ò×Ö¿´¡£
<kk> aak say: 打打字看。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<aak> 再看。
<yall> ls
<aak> ...
<aak>  :)
<xhh> MaskRay: $("tr input:radio:first").attr("checked", "checked")
<xhh> MaskRay: with jQuery
<MaskRay> xhh: firefox里怎么对当前页面执行javascript
<xhh> MaskRay: firebug?
<MaskRay> xhh: 有没有url里输入直接能用的？
<xhh> MaskRay: 没有
<xhh> MaskRay: 除非那个网址是你自己的网址，而且你在页面里使用javascript 来eval网址附带的字符串
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: url 里直接输入 javascript:blabla 吧？
<MaskRay> alvin_rxg: 有没有sandbox保护之类的
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问如何让GStreamer支持hi10p？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375722 视频播放器我一直用VLC，当下的版本是支持hi10p的，但是GStreamer不支持的话似乎不显示缩略图，求解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bravepetrel — 2012-05-23 22:56
<MaskRay> popolon: google一下 Originally taken from Bruno Tavernier: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/31150/focus=31432 可能会有讲 org-xelatex 配置的文章
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Gmane Loom
<fuhao> 麻烦问下debian做文件服务器320G硬盘怎么分区合理？
<samson-cn> fuhao: 那要看你准备做什么服务
<samson-cn> fuhao: 不同服务还是不同的
<fuhao> samson-cn: 文件服务器
<samson-cn> fuhao: ssh+ftp?
<fuhao> samson-cn: 共计8块单个320G硬盘,这个机器只做文件存储，还有台笔记本做网络数据处理，笔记本连接到台式机里的数据,
<fuhao> samson-cn: ssh+Samba 我想用这个
<fuhao> samson-cn: ssh+Samba 这个只给文件服务器用
<samson-cn> fuhao: 8块?.....
<fuhao> samson-cn: 恩
<samson-cn> fuhao: 额,这个.你还是问高手把
<samson-cn> fuhao: 我估计是不行了...
<fuhao> samson-cn: 奥～ 谢谢
<LOL_> ,
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<xudehuai> .
<poking1986> 我使用expect进行自动远程连接，但是这样密码就明文写在expect文件中了，有没有别的好的工具可以密文进行自动远程连接的？
<town> Icy Box embedded (2.6.X) ?
<town> Icy Box embedded (2.6.X) ?
<town> 人呢?
<zerta_D> 我在
<town> zerta_D, Icy Box embedded (2.6.X) ?
<zerta_D> town: 什么东东？
<town> zerta_D, 知道 怎麼問你呢
<zerta_D> town: 我也不知道啊
<zerta_D> town: 问谷歌没答案吗？
<town> zerta_D, 谷歌不靈
<roylez> Cherrot: 还在？
<zerta_D> 我还在
<lts_> 大家好，我想请教一个问题。我的系统是ubuntu12.04，我用USB鼠标的时候，指针滞后很严重，移动起来很卡。使用触摸板时正常，请问这可能是什么原因呢？
<jasonham> ?
<jasonham> 这个怎么玩？
<fishoneeyed> jasonham: 你说一句，我说一句。就这么玩。
<jasonham> 像个聊天室？
<fishoneeyed> 对。
<jasonham> cool
<alvin_rxg> coool
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你上来冒什么泡？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 最近这里好安静。
<alvin_rxg> 表示我还活着
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 进来忙什么呢呢？快放假了吧？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 写报告呢。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 主题？
<alvin_rxg> messtechnik 的实验报告…
<jasonham> fishoneeyed: 写报告呢。。这里的名字是手打的还是可以怎么设置后自己上去的？
<knownbad> tab completion
<jasonham> 不明白，在什么地方按tab?
<fishoneeyed> jasonham: 输入前几个字母，然后tab
<fishoneeyed> jasonham: 你用的什么irc软件？
<jasonham> empathy
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 写写得了。没什么好写的。
<jasonham> fishoneeyed: ubuntu 12.04 上自己带的。。。不会用呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> 谁认真写了呀……我就把过程了结果扯进去完事了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 夏天是吃烧烤的时候。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 放假了补全 vim 的 tex 功能。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 改用emacs吧。
<alvin_rxg> 不会用
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你是不是用在vim下的irc？
<alvin_rxg> irssi
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么快捷键？
<alvin_rxg> irssi 没啥快捷键需要记的啊……最多就 alt+num
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/QWySv
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你很多时候说话都不加昵称在前面。
<alvin_rxg> :| fishoneeyed
<alvin_rxg> 要不，我再写个脚本，再没有昵称的时候，添加确认..
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 梁静茹，不错。
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉随便听啦
<alvin_rxg> 反正都6、7年前的歌
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed:
<alvin_rxg> :/
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我觉得不用把，我基本上都是每次自己打打几个字母，然后tab
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 老歌才好听。
<alvin_rxg> 感谢 tmux! 很多时候随便折腾，不怕别的资料没了
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 新一派的没时间去关注。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 是我们脱节了。平时听不到像以前大街小巷的大喇叭歌了。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 好吧…还真是。就这边欧美的歌也不怎么听
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg:
<zerta_D> 正在豆瓣电台听梁静茹
<jasonham> 聊天室和服务器有关系吗？
<zerta_D> 聊天室服务器在美国
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5837491/irc.PNG
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 行间距离太紧张了…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 以前调的还可以，有一次发现有个小冲突。就清理了很多发现不太用的语句。字体什么也没有调，就这样了吧。无所谓了。
<knownbad> jasonham: 聊天室虚拟，服务器是实体。
<alvin_rxg> zerta_D: freenode 服务器好多个，分布在世界各地。只是亚洲只有1个
<knownbad> 你事实上是在服务器上。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: freenode好像不是根据登录位置来连接服务器的。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 貌似是响应速度
<alvin_rxg> 我现在连接的是 server   : card.freenode.net [Washington, DC, USA]
<jasonham> knownbad: 我进聊天室和服务器有没有关系？我不在freenode还能不能进到这个聊天室
<alvin_rxg> jasonham 连接的是 gibson.freenode.net [Oslo, Norway]
<knownbad> 没有 freenode 就没有聊天室。
<knownbad> 没有互联网怎么上网站？
<jasonham> 挪威。。。汗啊
<alvin_rxg> 应该说没有 freenode，就没有这个 channel
<fishoneeyed> <fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5837491/irc.PNG
<fishoneeyed> #ubuntu-cn> /whois fishoneeyed 										    [21:52]
<fishoneeyed> *** fishoneeyed is Fish, OneEyed (~user@unaffiliated/fishoneeyed)
<fishoneeyed> *** fishoneeyed is on channel(s): #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-de #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<fishoneeyed> *** fishoneeyed is/was on server asimov.freenode.net (TX, USA)
<fishoneeyed> *** is connecting from *@frnk-590d0c2b.pool.mediaWays.net 89.13.12.43
<fishoneeyed> *** fishoneeyed has been idle for 00:00.16, on since 21:11:32 2012/05/23
<kk> fishoneeyed:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<knownbad> 预定他问的是 freenode channel。
<zerta_D> 这就和浏览网页一样道理。服务器永远是主体。
<knownbad> freenode 是后台, channel 是前台。
<kk> fishoneeyed, 真的很要紧。  ㍛ 
<jasonham> 我的意思是，我进了别的服务器后，就进不来这个频道了？
<fishoneeyed> kk: 你还会别的吗？
<knownbad> 你不会问没有网站服务器还能看网页吧？
<knownbad> jasonham: 还是可以的， 许多的 freenode servers 互联的。
<jasonham> 那我能进到这里不是很凑巧。。。选服务器的时候默认就是freenode
<knownbad> 但你得用 CN 而不是 hostname.
<alvin_rxg> freenode 最大，所以很多默认是 freenode
<fishoneeyed> jasonham: 不是，很多irc软件都把freenode列为第一个。
<jasonham> 以前都没有听过ＩＲＣ。。。还是装了linux后才知道
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: freenode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zerta_D> jasonham: 和你一样。gtalk也是玩linux后才知道的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 竟然没中文，你翻译下吧。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 翻译了也没什么用。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: jasonham: http://goo.gl/PGkcZ
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Google Übersetzer
<knownbad> 太懒了吧？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<jasonham> 最少能看懂：》
<knownbad> 他们的服务器都是从访问的域名的名称 chat.freenode.net ，其中负载平衡，在旋转中使用的实际服务器的连接
<knownbad> chat.freenode.net = CN
<jasonham> 还有些什么有名的中文ＩＲＣ不？
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7dypVgSEQ_Y#t=11s
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - PTDC17568888.mov
<alvin_rxg> /list
<fivesheep_> yo
<knownbad> zo
<jasonham> 你们是什么网络。。不买vpn可以打开youtube??
<jasonham> //list 说是未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<knownbad> 那是因为你习惯了管制下的网路。
<knownbad> 应该是不需要 VPN 的。
<fivesheep_> lol
<jasonham> 那也没办法。。。只有这个可以用。。。。
<knownbad> 直接打 /list
<jasonham> 代理都不稳定。。。。
<fivesheep_> vpn不是很好嘛
<jasonham> knownbad: 我就是直接打的。。。就给我那段提示
<knownbad> 不是的，你从龙里看世界了。
<fivesheep_> 不过看什么youtube阿. youku, tudou啥的多好. 娱乐至死
<jasonham> vpn要另外买。。。还要做反向代理，没技术很麻烦的
<knownbad> 我们是在你往外看的世界。。。
<fivesheep_> vpn和反向代理有什么关系
<knownbad> 难道 empathy 不同吗？  我看看
<jasonham> fivesheep_: 我也不知道。。。只是好像以前看到过教程是这样说的。。。。自己没试过
<knownbad> 哦是呢。
<fivesheep_> 反向代理一般用来做负载平衡, cdn之类的东西
<fivesheep_> 另外, 愿意花几十块买一包香烟, 不愿意花同样的钱享受信息的自由....  lol
<jasonham> 主要还是因为英文烂
<knownbad> 嗯，好似 empathy /list 坏了。
<jasonham> 反正help里没有看到 list的命令
<knownbad> pidgin 虽然丑陋但好用。
<knownbad> 近来 QQ 也不怎么锁码了。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 用weechat阿
<jasonham> knownbad: 你用的是pidgin??
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 懒的当白老鼠。
<knownbad> 每次试了 empathy 却总是回了 pidgin.
<jasonham> 我是看我的桌面最上面老是有个信封的图标，就点点看是什么东西了。。。
<knownbad> irc 是个古老的论坛工具，网页那时还没出现。
<knownbad> 应该是说图案的网页还没出现。
<jasonham> 现在很多人不知道什么是ＩＲＣ
<knownbad> 现在用过 gopher 的应该不多了。
<jasonham> 确实没听过
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gopher
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Gopher - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jasonham> 是个历史的东西了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 自从上了 chrome， cpu 使用率高了，机器也卡了。。
<zerta_D> 来opera吧
<alvin_rxg> 连开多个进程，卡得不带动画的
<alvin_rxg> opera 不用看了。
<alvin_rxg> opera 除非重新学一套快捷键，不然只能用鼠标玩
<jasonham> alvin_rxg: 没感觉啊。。。之前一直用chrome,现在变成了chromium了。。。。
<zerta_D> opera的鼠标手势也很不错的
<knownbad> ff 和 chromium 都有 vim.
<alvin_rxg> zerta_D: 对我这样想扔掉鼠标的人来说，鼠标手势是干嘛的？
<knownbad> 干你XX?
<zerta_D> alvin_rxg: 好吧。我是鼠标党
<jasonham> 以前的ＦＦ感觉很烂。。。现在１２。０４上自己带的感觉好多了。。。
<jasonham> 但是还是习惯了chrome
<zerta_D> 可惜我一直不习惯firefox
<jasonham> 另外vim无敌了。。。怎么什么都有vim
<alvin_rxg> 欧元 804 !
<jasonham> ??
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<alvin_rxg> 别人的报告行间距很大的……另外有很多用相机拍的照片……我全自己画的，貌似只能画10页……他们20页。。 =.=
<jasonham1> 我用irc.ubuntu.com也可以进这里？
<jasonham1> 那就代表和服务器无关了啊？
<alvin_rxg> redirect
<jasonham1> 哦，这样子的啊
<ofan> jasonham1: ubuntu资助的freenode
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<jasonham1> pidgin刚才居然崩溃了。。。
<_____aaaa> k
<alvin_rxg> 为啥开了 kms 后，xorg 得开老高的 cpu ？
<knownbad> chrome 还是 xorg?
<alvin_rxg> xor
<alvin_rxg> xorg
<alvin_rxg> 等 wheezy
<alvin_rxg> 活着我周末就可以升级 wheezy 了？
<knownbad> 那死了怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> temp1:       +54.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<alvin_rxg> Core0 Temp:  +63.0°C
<alvin_rxg> Core0 Temp:  +57.0°C
<alvin_rxg> linux 有啥记录温度的呢？
<jasonham1>  你用的什么记录的？
<alvin_rxg> 我这没记录
<jasonham1> 你指的什么记录。。。要保存下来？
<knownbad> 不是有 sensord 吗？
<alvin_rxg> 温度历史。临时保存而已，不需要长时间留下
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: good, thx
<_____aaaa> good morning
<alvin_rxg> _____aaaa: moin
<jasonham> acpitz-virtual-0
<jasonham> Adapter: Virtual device
<jasonham> temp1:        +53.0°C  (crit = +99.0°C)
<jasonham> thinkpad-isa-0000
<jasonham> Adapter: ISA adapter
<jasonham> fan1:        2974 RPM
<jasonham> 我的只能看到这些。。。。
<knownbad> 不需要看什么。
<alvin_rxg> 就是看看一段时间内的最高温度。看有没有必要做点处理
<ofan> thinkpad-isa-0000
<ofan> Adapter: ISA adapter
<ofan> fan1:         501 RPM
<ofan> temp1:        +54.0°C
<jasonham> ５００rpm　安静啊。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 早啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<root_____> f
<root_____> exit
<root_____> quit
<kk>  06:09
<roylez> w
<knownbad> 这个 root 也太次了吧。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 有ip. 攻击他一下?
<knownbad> Courtesy of Fivesheep Engery Inc?
<knownbad> 在考虑买那个 car dvr。
<fivesheep_> car dvr?
<fivesheep_> knownbad: http://www.fivesheep.net/index.php/Life-in-Seattle/DIY 看过我这个没. 找人国内买的配件. 总花费连运费大概也就$100
<kk> fivesheep_,啥网址y DIY
<knownbad> 说的是这种的。　　http://goo.gl/5bWHC
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 1080P 5MP CMOS Wide Angle Digital Car Mini DVR Camcorder w/ 2-LED/HDMI/TF (2.0" LTPS) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<fivesheep_> 行车记录仪?
<fivesheep_>  Loop recording  这功能不错
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 学学警察。
<fivesheep_> 不过, 这个要外接
<fivesheep_> 比较麻烦
<knownbad> 你也可以内接，就放你裤子里。
<fivesheep_> 看看有没有根倒后镜结合在一起的
<knownbad> 有但对我没什么差别。
<knownbad> 你就可以。
<fivesheep_> 成天拆卸很麻烦的
<fivesheep_> 也许日后有gps会带着这个功能的
<knownbad> 就放个 dash mount 就好了。
<knownbad> 铅袋式的。
<knownbad> 其实手机就可以，又有 auto focus.
<knownbad> 但没人舍得让高价的智能手机放在太阳下晒。
<knownbad> 我有时拿智能手机当 gps 但总觉得超热了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 帮我看了什么包好了么
<knownbad> 看了但没什么惊喜。　　你要大的还是？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不是大的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 能放进一个上网本就可以了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 旧的破了个洞
<fivesheep_> timbak2?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 结实点的
<fivesheep_> timbuk2
<knownbad> 那你买个以前农村妇女包小孩的布就好了。
<knownbad> 包袱？
<knownbad> tumi 的包不错。
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/shop/function/laptop
<kk> fivesheep_,啥网址y Shop Laptop - Timbuk2 Bags
<mugebjgd> knownbad: url
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 我要三角包  triangle
<knownbad> 包袱.com
<knownbad> fivesheep_: sling pack.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: amazon.com上的
<fivesheep_> 三角包空间小
<fivesheep_> 不实用
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 就是不打算带太多东西
<fivesheep_> 难道平时只带几个避孕套出门?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 度i
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 对
<knownbad> 套指头剥虾子？
<knownbad> 奇怪了, ebay 上还比较便宜？　　http://goo.gl/bTzlI
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 6 IR LED 2.5" TFT 270°Color LCD HD Car DVR Camera Recorder Audio CMOS Monitor | eBay
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 要便宜, 找淘宝
<knownbad> 除非等我陪老婆回去。
<fivesheep_> 找人带过来就是了
<fivesheep_> 我经常这么干
<knownbad> 难啊。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我之前买了一个但差了些。
<knownbad> 其实只要不是太大，帆布书包还是可以。
<knownbad> 大了就上肩比较好。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 妈的. 现在完全不知道怎么改 grub 启动项了. ubuntu把之改得乱七八糟的
<knownbad> 我也搞不过，后来就换了 syslinux 了。
<knownbad> 我之前还得进 grub cli 去搞，现在不必了。
<ofan> grub本身的脚本就乱七八糟的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-24
<zhangtianzhou_> 有人知道linpus这个系统吗？
<_____aaaa> hello
<zhangtianzhou_> 有什么特点？
<kk> _____aaaa, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<zhangtianzhou_> Do somebody know the os linpus?
<zhangtianzhou_> ?
<zhangtianzhou_> linpus据说是台湾用的人最多的linux
<zhangtianzhou_> 他有什么特点，敢请大侠赐教！
<zhangtianzhou_> 大家都不知道吗？
<Cherrot> 就是个基于fedora的发行版而已 能有什么特点……
<zhangtianzhou_> 哦
<Cherrot> zhangtianzhou_: 好奇那就用用呗
 * Cherrot 不是大虾 不是糕手
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catmanagementsj/2813-20120522.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 索尼将上市增添手摇充电功能的便携USB电源_日经能源环境网
<zhangtianzhou_> Cherrot, ：下午去这个公司面试，所以要提前了解一点
<Cherrot> zhangtianzhou_: wow 怪不得
<Cherrot> zhangtianzhou_: 那就试用一下呗
<zhangtianzhou_> 是需要试一试
<iGnome> 未侵犯java?
<knownbad> IP 还未定案，可能赔的也不多。
<Cherrot> iGnome: 谁侵犯java了？
<xiaog> 有人在吗
<sjd_zeus> 本人已死，联系请烧纸。。。。。。。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 有点想开车去sf逛逛..
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 去见你的基友？
<_____aaaa> 大家好啊
<knownbad> 小心加州缺钱开罚单。
<zkchan> 这年头，，用精神病药来养鸡。。太有才了。
<_____aaaa> zkchan: 可以镇定安神？
<zkchan> 早上看新闻说的。。。
<zkchan> 可以让鸡多睡多长肉。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 走了，得带老婆去 Costco.
<Cherrot> 。。。。
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<xiaog> 咨询一下大家，有做gtk开发的朋友吗？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席归来啊
<roylez> Cherrot: 没
<roylez> Cherrot: 哥在墙外面
<xiaog> gtk开发的频道是那个？
<Cherrot> roylez: 这么爽…… 竟然在墙外生存了这么久 :(
<roylez> Cherrot: 蛤蟆最近来过没？
<Cherrot> roylez: 来过 一直谋求kick主席~
<_____aaaa> Cherrot: 哪位是蛤蟆？主席也老kick我？
<roylez> _____aaaa: 昨天晚上看你id不爽就踢了
<Cherrot> _____aaaa: hamo 君。 没被主席kick过的 IRC生活都是残缺的
<_____aaaa> Cherrot: 蛤蟆，哈哈哈，太有才了
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 这个网页是如何实现的？（可以三维旋转，360度浏览宇宙飞船造型） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375735 这个网页是如何实现的？既不是Flash，也不是视频？ http://www.eveonline.com/universe/spaceships 按下鼠标中键，可以三维旋转，360度浏览宇宙飞船造型 …
<_____aaaa> roylez: 一篇贴子说的，排名靠前更有机会当总统，比如奥巴马，就把名字改了
<ofan> _____aaaa: 蛋疼吧你
<_____aaaa> roylez: 你做主席，我就做总统
<roylez> iGnome: 踢了 _____aaaa
<Cherrot> _____aaaa: 安息  ……
<_____aaaa> very well
 * Cherrot 神回帖的速度真够快的
<roylez> Cherrot: 知道神速是什么么？
<Cherrot> roylez: 见识了……不过怎么做到的？ 每10秒刷一次RSS？
<roylez> Cherrot: 应该是肉刷。不过神肉比人肉厉害多了
<Cherrot> roylez: 神成为神果然是有原因的 :D
<iGnome> roylez: 掐掐你的屁股蛋。
<iGnome> 还不回家？
<sjd_zeus> 有加密的，不会被行为管理软件限制的翻墙工具吗
 * Cherrot hamo来了。。
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: SSH VPN 哪个不可以？
<iGnome> 咒死。你还不改名？ sjd_zeus
 * _____aaaa 围观蛤蟆被T
<iGnome> 蛤蟆好乖的呢
 * hamo 什么情况？
<zkchan> 怎么样才可以在本窗口内发私信？
<Cherrot> zkchan: 这得看用的什么软件了吧 和 IRC没啥关系
<zkchan> 难怪了。。。难怪我怎么都弄不出<Cherrot> zkchan: 这种格式。。
<iGnome> zkchan: 输入/ns help看帮助
<_____aaaa> zkchan: 那是靠手输和补全的
<iGnome> 破客户端，就输入 /msg NickServ help
<Cherrot> zkchan: 私聊是 /msg 命令
 * Cherrot 我是破客户端 :-(
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, ssh代理没弄过呀
<iGnome> 巴黎地铁擦皮鞋	2012-05-24 9:09  Cherrot
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 为嘛要改名
<iGnome> nick不好嘛。死机蛋_咒死。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 这叫个性，懂不：）
<Cherrot> iGnome: 巴黎地铁擦皮鞋是啥意思。。
<_____aaaa> l
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 一个 ssh -D 就搞定了
<iGnome> Cherrot: 啥记性
<Cherrot> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=375584 不过发现这个名字挺普遍的。。
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: 新手求指导：Ubuntu12.04”分区“ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Cherrot> iGnome: 神明示嘛
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.04可以在指定路径下搜索所有文档内部的某个词语，12.04怎么弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375736 一个src文件夹里有很多fortran子程序文件**.f，要寻找的某个词语存在于某个.f文件中。11.04可以实现这个搜索功能。请问12.04呢？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 renormali …
<Cherrot> iGnome: 我靠 又是这么快！
<_access> test
<kk> _access, .. ..  ㍡ 
 * _access smile to everyone
<maivel> cry ot everyone
<maivel> cry to everyone
<freeayu1> 正则表达式里面，如果不让出现 单引号，双引号，， 要怎么写了
 * Cherrot 刚才gnome-shell内存吃到400M。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 这么早...
<adam8157> hamo: 工作忙嘛 必须早
<Cherrot> adam8157: 这是RH的上班时间么。。
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我们没有固定时间
<hamo> adam8157: 中午给你发简历啊
<hamo> adam8157: gmail邮箱
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆要跳RH了啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以 但是估计award肯定是没有的
<hamo> adam8157: 先帮我把这坑占了再说
<adam8157> hamo: 然后让你再晃一下...
<hamo> adam8157: 嘛叫再？
<adam8157> hamo: 我替kzhang踢死你
 * hamo -___________-"""
<_access> adam8157: 为嘛不叫我去RH呢
<adam8157> _access: 哪位? 发简历来就是了
<_access> 神马工作？
<_access> adam8157: 什么工作？
<adam8157> _access: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<freeayu1> 有谁玩cobol的嘛
<adam8157> _access: 也有别的职位, 自己去搜 需要内推就给我发简历
<_access> adam8157: 邮件地址呢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> _access: 自己找, 都说了的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat10461
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ t: redhat.com | Careers
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 这个活不是原来dyoung干的那个？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_notail
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_notail: dyoung?
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 你来啦
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子呢？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: yep...
<huntxu> roylez: 你肥來了？
<roylez> huntxu: 我在墙外头监视尔等
<huntxu> roylez: 在牆外，好崇拜哦
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 尼码这个我绝对可以啊... 我忍我忍我忍忍忍
 * Cherrot 每天踢一踢 健康一上午 。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 忍妹...果断的...
<roylez> adam8157: 你又蛋疼了？别忍啊，看医生去
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 忍着留给你呗
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 就这一个？
<freeayu1> 没人玩cobol?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不可能吧？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 名额少一个, 你就危险一分
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 啧啧。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 你那里晚上八九点了呢
<huntxu> roylez: 聽說你在酒店推倒了一起去的女生
<Cherrot> roylez: wow... 主席V5
<adam8157> huntxu: 他也跟你说了?
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 你也知道了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 握手
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: 什么情况？求分享 求描述~
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 握
 * adam8157 哦弥陀佛
 * hamo_notail 太精彩了。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 暂时留你
 * hamo_notail LOL
<iGnome> 额。啥女娃？ roylez 给照片
 * hamo_notail 我表示胡子叔叔不是从我这里听说的。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 同事，结婚了的
<iGnome> 哦。难怪可以不负责的
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 18m福利真好啊
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> iGnome: 您有良心不
<huntxu> TAT
 * Cherrot :D :D :D
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡子叔被K了？
<roylez> gfrog: 哇，基蛙君也来了？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席翻回来啦？
<roylez> gfrog: 听说蛤蟆君为了跟您破镜重圆，已经准备申请帽子开发职位了
<iGnome> roylez: 额。蛤蟆蛋蛋不是说，是你自爆的嘛。
 * hamo_notail adam8157 蛋蛋！
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 还在墙外面流浪
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 其实 我不知道这个事情...  cc iGnome
<iGnome> adam8157: ..
<gfrog> roylez: 墙内凶险啊。还是墙外好~
 * hamo_notail 太胸了....
 * hamo_notail 太凶了....
<roylez> gfrog: 尼玛吃个饭都得给小费啊，哥已经破产好几次了
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 啥地方啊。 roylez
<roylez> iGnome: 米国
<gfrog> roylez: 没了熟悉的地沟油味道，有没有吃不下去饭哪？
<Cherrot> roylez: 有女人就是麻烦。。
<iGnome> 具体点呢
<iGnome> 给一个gps坐标，我去轰炸下。
<roylez> gfrog: 那倒未必.....哥今年第一次喝了牛奶了呢
 * hamo_notail 神威武...
<_access> iGnome: 太给力了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 确认是牛的？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 难不成是你的？
<gfrog> roylez: hamo_notail 确认是母牛的？
 * adam8157 啊啊啊啊啊
<gfrog> adam8157: cmft
 * hamo_notail 节操啊节操啊！！！
<ofan> roylez: 肉翻了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋来内部频道和我调教bot玩？
<ofan> 难道去会见 gebjgd 了
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 哪里
<gfrog> adam8157: kvm-autotest-meeting
<roylez> iGnome: 10001 N Capital of Texas Hwy ...
<_access> join #kvm-autotest-meeting
<_access> 瞬间寂然
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/213649 roylez 确定？ 我去准备去了。
<roylez> adam8157: http://t.co/VX422Msz
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Twitter / roylez: 同事后院里的小溪 h
<roylez> iGnome: 对....
<adam8157> roylez: 万恶
<zkchan> 谁家后院起火了？
 * hamo_notail 难道要跨墙面基了？
<roylez> adam8157: 5 acre的地啊，2万平米？？？
<adam8157> roylez: 万恶
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 收简历！
<iGnome> roylez: 你出来，到街边，让我看看你的脸。确认下先。怕轰炸错了。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://t.co/FOYsdKMU
<kk> roylez,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> roylez: 真不错
<roylez> iGnome: 大半夜的，我怕被老黑和老墨抢了
<Cherrot> roylez: 还有小萝莉
<iGnome> kk 破家伙
<iGnome> roylez: 额。反正要完蛋了。还怕啥抢。
<kk> iGnome, 有没有其他像我这样的机器人。  ㍢ 
<zkchan> 提问啊： 那个chanserv是过来巡逻的不？
<sjd_zeus> 请问怎麽编辑.so文件
 * adam8157 标题就写个"简历"的 真是弱爆了
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 那是二进制的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我正文写的给力啊
<sjd_zeus> 谁有crossover xi的破解文件
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我说你应该有我所有版本的简历吧...注意保密啊
 * adam8157 谁要蛤蟆的历史?
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我要我要
<iGnome> 蛋蛋。。。
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 蛤蟆你拋棄度孃了嗎？
<iGnome> 贴小鸟
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 还没..
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞不明白那个bot肿末玩 @_@
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 试试践踏？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 那是你的bot
 * gfrog 卖人费涨价了， hamo_notail 难道要凑这热闹？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他没用的, 两年内是rh的认都不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 求展览简历
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 实习生不算吧？
<iGnome> 蛤蟆说说度娘的尺寸
<gfrog> adam8157: intern也不行？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 弱爆了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: gfrog 可以的话实习生就都辞职然后投了
<roylez> hamo_notail: 渣透了
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 只能说没那么大...
<gfrog> adam8157: 也是哦。。
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<gfrog> iGnome: hamo_notail 度娘是真汉子嘛？
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: 你量过尺寸！！？
<hamo_notail> Cherrot: 肉眼量过..
<roylez> adam8157: 愤怒的小鸟通关了...
<iGnome> hamo_notail: 啥嘛。
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 你问我度娘的尺寸嘛
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 目光如矩
<iGnome> 是啊。啥叫“只能说没那么大”
<zkchan> 。。。。。
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 就是比你想象的小一点。。。
<iGnome> 你咋知道我想象了多大？
<iGnome> yy的蛤蟆
<mugebjgd> 靠
<mugebjgd> 老色鬼不在
<adam8157> hamo_notail: done
<iGnome> adam8157: 千万别推荐蛤蟆。这家伙会抢你的生意的。
<adam8157> 晚了...
<iGnome> 蛋蛋的终身幸福，就毁在蛤蟆手里了。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 得几天？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 要是来了给我几个好人头才行
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你会收到邮件 邮件里有说
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我倒是能搞到个实习生...问题是没米啊
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 你投kernel devel？
<hamo_notail> gfrog: .
<iGnome> kernel debug
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 投virt devel算啦， 比kernel有前途 lol
<hamo_notail> gfrog: virt不招啊..
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 还真是这个啊...
<roylez> gfrog: virtual ...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 不招嘛？ 似乎有人说准备招了呀，我给你问问？
<zkchan> 我发现，不管做哪行哪业，圈子都挺小的
<gfrog> roylez: virtualization
<yappy> 请问有没有适合linux的外置wifi ?
<Cherrot> yappy: 什么叫外置wifi?
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/pkz22.jpg
<yappy> 外置wifi接收器
<zkchan> 装个无线网卡不就可以了？ yappy
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 这活不就是跟wcong干么？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 越说我越心动
<Cherrot> yappy: 就是外置无线网卡么。。  没玩过 不知道
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<roylez> gfrog_working: http://i.imgur.com/SnGoP.jpg
<imtxc> adam8157: 好啊, 心动什么了?
<adam8157> imtxc: position
<yappy> 嗯？是啊，和外置无线网卡是一回事？
<imtxc> adam8157: ?
<roylez> hamo_notail: 为什么我总是觉得天朝人的英语是全世界最好的呢？ http://i.imgur.com/2Dn7n.jpg
<Cherrot> yappy: wifi 不就是 802.11.[abgn] 吗？
<yappy> Cherrot: 和外置无线网卡是一回事？
<yappy> Cherrot: 对
<zkchan> 就是无线网卡呀。。。
<iGnome> roylez: . rrrrape
<Cherrot> yappy: 那不就是外置无线网卡么  ……  只要别买成3G上网卡就好了
<iGnome> yappy: 对你来说，就是一回事。
 * Cherrot skipping rape  哈哈
<iGnome> 3g的，也可以
<adam8157> roylez: ...瞎狗眼啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 少年 你来啦
<imtxc> skipping adam
<imtxc> 我是不是要死了又.
<zkchan> 啊。睡觉去。
 * zkchan 春天不是读书天，炎炎夏日正睡眠，秋高气爽冬又至，读书还要等明年。
<bluezd> adam8157: 来啦，:-)
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 大小眼是神马？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 这里之前一个很棒的机器人
<Cherrot> adam8157: 大小眼为啥走掉了？
<hoxily_uc> 一个很聪明的机器人？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 不堪调戏
<Cherrot> adam8157: .
<mugebjgd> zkchan 在美的留学生？
<CyrusYzGTt> 被 ee 封印 摧毀了
<hoxily_uc> 那么给它的脸皮设置得厚一些。
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後 fvw 傷心欲絕， 將 大小眼 的 殘體 殘魂斷魄 給 封印了
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 这么惊心动魄……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§  嗯嗯，有幸看到 大小眼最後一眼
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 其实有个机器人可以直接在IRC里发贴还是很不错的事情
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯嗯
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 有幸见过代码
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我也是，，我只有 大小眼的 初始代碼
<iGnome> 啥代码。大小眼抄我的好多功能。
<iGnome> 我的bot，功能最全了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 求神bot
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 就围观神的bot
<iGnome> 一堆pl脚本支撑的。 lol
<Cherrot> iGnome: 求围观bot
<CyrusYzGTt> 簡稱 神器
<ofan> hamo_notail: 闹太套？
<iGnome> nick被没收了。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 鸡毛 许多功能是我建议的
<iGnome> 一边去
<mugebjgd> 有装神弄鬼的功能么？
<mugebjgd> ofan 还没睡觉
<hoxily_uc> hamo_notail: 蛤蟆没有尾巴？
<iGnome> 有专门踢人的功能。 mugebjgd
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还早
<hamo_notail> hoxily_uc: 当然。。。
<hoxily_uc> 小蝌蚪有尾巴
<hoxily_uc> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 你这还在美国还是已经回德国去了
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 看名字, 估计还在美国
<ofan> fivesheep_: 估计在海皮
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，irssi支持直接用正则搜索聊天记录嘛？
<fivesheep_> adam8157, ofan 还是看ip实际
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 存下来, grep...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好讨厌的动作。。
<Cherrot> IRC里谁负责记录日志？
<ofan> Cherrot: kk
<adam8157> ofan: 不是, freenode自己就会记录
<_access> 转主席的zrc
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> kk: 只是打杂的
<kk> ofan, 我们从来没有谈论它之前。  ㍣ 
<iGnome> 这破kk，难道是翻译成英文，借用别人的自动聊天脚本，再翻译成中文？这啥语法。
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，终于搞定在Ubuntu上玩torchlight
<hamo_notail> adam8157: rh系统里怎么还是我原来的简历？
<iGnome> We never talk about it before. 我们从来没有谈论它之前。
<Cherrot> iGnome: 神果然牛 这都能看出来。。
<iGnome> google翻译，正确的从中文翻译出了此英文。 lol
<iGnome> hamo_notail: 你被摆了一刀
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你自己上传好了, 我给你上传新的了的
<iGnome> kk: Just odds and ends
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你给我上传了我就不管了...剩下的就看HR的了...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你可以更新简历的啊
<kk> iGnome, 你的星座是什么？  ㍣ 
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 肿么搞？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我又没弄过...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<Cherrot> kk: It seems that you are an idiot.
<kk> Cherrot, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Cherrot> kk: 变人了？
<iGnome> 人机一体。和我的bot学的啊
<iGnome> 不过，这句不是人说的
<kk> Cherrot, 腾出一些变化？  ㍣ 
 * adam8157 饿了
<iGnome> 是指定的
<nyfair> adam8157: 把kk吃掉
<Cherrot> kk: You idiot!
<iGnome> 蛋蛋只吃乐乐
<iGnome> adam8157: 昨天看了半天动画片，居然没找到那证据是哪个动画片了。
<bluezd> hamo_notail: 要申请开发的职位 ?
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<hamo_notail> bluezd: 嗯嗯..
 * adam8157 我忍...
<iGnome> 当时应该照相记录的。 adam8157
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 发现乐乐已经不说话了...
<iGnome> 。。。
<iGnome> 找同事去了吧
<stardiviner> 为啥debian也被reset了? http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: Debian Mailing Lists -- Index for debian-user
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥这次有这么多职位啊？
<adam8157> bluezd: 晓不得
<stardiviner> 还是说mailing list的host被reset了? 好几个邮件列表reset啊
<adam8157> bluezd: =,=
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛肉拉面+++
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，我以为又有人走了呢
<hamo_notail> bluezd: 你准备去哪了？
<bluezd> hamo_notail: RH
 * adam8157 lunch
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么搜索文件目录中没有扩展名的文件（包括子目录），并更改其扩展名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375749 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 青蜂侠6 — 2012-05-24 11:52
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375752 用虚拟光驱deamon tools加载光盘镜像安装时，在弹出的对话框中没有“在windows中安装”一项。这是怎么回事 昨天安11.10还行，后来删了安12.04就这样了。对了，今天那个deamon tools在线更新了 统计信息: 发表于 由 王晨19951018 — 20 …
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Mint 13正式版发布下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375754 Linux Mint 13 正式版重要发布了，该版本包含 MATE 1.2 桌面系统以及 Cinnamon 1.4 ，这两个桌面跟 Linux Mint 集成非常紧密，为 Gnome 2 的用户提供更好的选择。Linux Mint 13 是一个 LTS 版本。 　　Linux Mint 13正式版下 …
<jock_001> ...
<ofan> 谁用drcom的？
<ofan> 来帮忙测试下客户端
<alpha080> 真爱生命，远离教育网。
<alpha080> 珍
<nyfair> +10086
<stardiviner> GnuPG2 是不是GnuPG的升级版本?
<nyfair> hi
<kk> nyfair, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<nyfair> kk: asl?
<mimics> 大家好，我想说，ubuntu paste好像有个BUG
<mimics> Javascript的反斜杠好像不管正则语法直接转义了
<_access> kk: Just odds and ends
<felixonmars> <(=￣_￣)σ…<( ＿ ＿)ノ｜
<kk> _access, 是您的最终答案吗？  ㍥ 
<_access> kk: the best sb
<mimics> ubuntu paste的BUG：Javascript的反斜杠好像不管正则语法直接转义了。不知哪提交
<mimics> 先闪了……
<_access> you are an interrupter
<stardiviner> kk: exec sudo sh rm -rf /
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 支持ubuntu的浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375757 请问ubuntu下都支持什么浏览器？我试过google的，但是下载后，都安装不上！ 帮忙给下下载地址和安装方法，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luxun1129 — 2012-05-24 13:29
<ofan> stardiviner: gnu的版本号向来很迷幻
<stardiviner> ofan: 我看了gpg2的简介,只说了增加了两个算法的支持,还有模块化,面向桌面,但是不知道gnupg2是否可以代替gnupg,所以上来问问
<ofan> grub的版本是0.9x grub2的版本是1.9x 叉
<_access> iGnome: 太牛X了
<ofan> stardiviner: 版本号>1说明就是gnupg2,一般都用2
 * gfrog_working 又去听了一次ovirt的讲座， cc huntxu 
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯,那gnupg2可以接管旧的gnupg的key喽?
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 啥時候辦的？
<ofan> stardiviner: 应该都通用
<ofan> 兼容的
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 中午，内部活动。 -_-
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 目前俺比较看好vdsm啊
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 原來看好啥
<stardiviner> ofan: ok,换2了
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 原来感觉管理工具都挺二。。 现在感觉可以尝试下vdsm神马的
<jasonham> jason@jason-ubuntu-ThinkPad-X220:~$ df -h
<jasonham> 文件系统              容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点
<jasonham> /dev/sda8              89G  7.3G   77G    9% /
<jasonham> udev                  2.9G  4.0K  2.9G    1% /dev
<jasonham> tmpfs                 1.2G  868K  1.2G    1% /run
<jasonham> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M    0% /run/lock
<jasonham> none                  2.9G  288K  2.9G    1% /run/shm
<kk> jasonham:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<nicol> gehaowu, 日，七妹来了啊
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 唔
<gehaowu> ...
 * Cherrot 困困觉。。
<jasonham> 有谁能告诉我var 满了应该怎么办呢
<Cherrot> jasonham: 清理掉 /var/cache/apt/
<jasonham> Cherrot: 能不能扩容的啊
<Cherrot> jasonham: liveCD启动后 gparted 调整分区大小
<ofan> jasonham: rm -rf /var/log/*
<jasonham> ofan: log没多少。。都是/var/cache/apt/
<ofan> jasonham: 别单独分j就好
<yappy> 我有个flash闪存盘，在debian 每次都能mount，在fedora 里偶尔能mount，不知道怎么办？
<ofan> yappy: 手动mount试试
<jasonham> Cherrot: 我去试试gparted
<yappy> ofan: /dev 里无东西可mount
<Cherrot> jasonham: /var 没啥重要的  没必要扩容。
<yappy> ofan: 偶尔能 mount 的时候也是自动mount
<Cherrot> jasonham: 我给了/var 3G
<jasonham> Cherrot: 我才给了１Ｇ是不是太小了？
<ofan> 包管理的数据库都在var里
<yappy> ofan: 只是奇怪为什么debian里正常得很，而fedora里偶尔正常。
<Cherrot> jasonham: 那就再分点给它吧  :D
<ofan> yappy: /dev里都没有说明内核没发现或者udev规则的问题
<yappy> ofan: 那为什么它偶尔又能正常自动mount呢
<ofan> yappy: 我咋知道，可以sudo udevadm monitor 再插入u盘看看有没有变化
<yappy> ofan: 难道我人品一会儿好一会儿差吗
<yappy> ofan: 按你说的试试
<jock_001> clear
<byzantium> 我到pdf打开器 没有中文显示呀
<byzantium> 只是断断续续的英文显示
<Cherrot> byzantium: 方块字？
<byzantium> 谁遇到过 谢谢
<byzantium> 不是 没有方块
<imadper> byzantium: 都遇见过...
<byzantium> 只是断断续续的英文
<byzantium> 有解决方法吗？
<Cherrot> byzantium: 连方块都没有 真不厚道。  MuPDF 不错。 Adobe Reader绝对是烂货，不过装了CJK支持包也可以显示。还有Xpdf
<imadper> byzantium: 用adobe reader就没问题了
<imadper> Cherrot: 显示中文的话,  adobe reader做的是不错的了
<Cherrot> imadper: adobe老往我的家目录写无关痛痒的log。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 你啥时候来上班
<Cherrot> imadper: 你也去ＲＨ了？
<imadper> adam8157: 7月9号
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 实习
<imadper> adam8157: 咋? 请我吃饭?~~  吼吼~~
<adam8157> byzantium: 装这个 poppler-data
<adam8157> imadper: 可以
<adam8157> imadper: 问问而已
<jasonham> Cherrot: 我在重新调整大小了，好慢啊，提示要30分钟。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~ 一直向往贵公司的脆脆鲨~
<Cherrot> byzantium: 哦 对  poppler-data 这个包可以解决大部分问题了，建议搜一下 Linux字体配置要略  自由建客写的
<adam8157> imadper: 也不是每天都有, 每天都有的是康师傅三加二之类的东西
<Cherrot> jasonham: 扩大分区很快，压缩分区很慢
<byzantium> 好的 谢谢
<byzantium> dpkg-reconfigure locate
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那就够了~~
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wireless is disabled by hardware switch http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375760 我的无线网卡一直不能用，nm-applet 显示 wireless is disabled by hardware switch， 有时候很短的时间内可用。我使用 sudo rfkill unblock all 也不行。有一次刚启动机器， rfkill list 发现 0: phy0: Wireless LA …
<byzantium> Cherrot, 呵呵 好了 多谢
<jasonham> Cherrot: 能不能现在改成lvm的呢？我google看到lvm很快
<Cherrot> jasonham: 不懂:)
<jasonham> Cherrot: :-)
<LOL_> Unix haters handbook有人看过吗
 * gfrog_working 找到一个有只汪的房子。。。 会不会很吵呢。。。
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 多有爱的房子
<gfrog_working> imadper: 没脆脆鲨的时候有豆腐干、小红薯
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 是么。。。
<Cherrot> imadper: 去北京住哪？
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 我喜欢汪星人~
<debianer> tor能连接，但不能代理是什么缘故
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 我也满喜欢的，而且那屋里是只金毛，似乎超粘人的那种
<Cherrot> gfrog_working: 金毛几乎从来不叫  超温顺啊  我家养的是京吧 今年都9岁了
<Cherrot> debianer: 端口没绑定吗？
<gfrog_working> Cherrot: 是啊，要是别的狗我就直接忽略了，要是搞只泰迪啥的能被直接吵暴了
<jock_001> irssi的那个nicklist.pl是不是不能用了？我怎么也加载不进去
<debianer> Cherrot: 我没有设置什么，默认的
<debianer> Cherrot: 8818应该。问题是，我设置代理和不设置代理，进ip138.com去查询，IP地址都一样，而且，不能访问外网
<debianer> Cherrot: 我在公司里就没问题，都能用，在家不行
<Cherrot> debianer: 不清楚了 如果设置了代理但上不了应该出错才对的，是不是有代理规则在
<debianer> Cherrot: 设置了代理，和不设置代理，效果完全一样
<MaskRay> imadper: good!
<imadper> MaskRay: 谢谢~
<imadper> Cherrot: 在家里~
<Cherrot> imadper: 额 北京淫啊你
<Cherrot> debianer: 我觉得是你的代理设置有问题
<LOL_> s/sed/seduce
<yappy> ofan: 经过对比，可能我那flash盘是 /dev/sdb，但不能mount 也不能 mkfs，怎么办？
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩!
<imadper> gfrog_working: 这么好的待遇?
<imadper> gfrog_working: 那你现在多少斤?~
<gfrog_working> imadper: 不算太胖了吧。。。 最近正在控制体重。。
<yappy> 外置wifi接收器和无线上网卡是不是一回事？
<debianer> Cherrot: 我在公司也是这么设置的阿，公司里正常
<imadper> gfrog_working: 哈哈,  好吧~
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 贵厂HR居然跑去问kexin了...-___________-"""
<Cherrot> debianer: 不清楚了
<ofan> yappy: /dev/sdb不能直接mount 应该有/dev/sdb1..等
<yappy> ofan: 没有/dev/sdb1 之类。file /dev/sdb 显示没有发现文件系统，所以我想mkfs, 也不行
<hamo_notail> yappy: 先分区
<ofan> yappy: 有可能是分区表的问题
<ofan> 或者本身优盘就有问题
<Cherrot> debianer: 现在tor不用网桥就可以直连了？
<yappy> ofan: 有可能。但debian 下完全正常。用哪个工具来重新分区格式化好？
<yappy> hamo_notail: 同问
<yappy> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No medium found.
<hamo_notail> yappy: 优盘坏了？
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 你现在在度娘也是实习？
<yappy> hamo_notail: 没坏。debian 下正常。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 是啊。。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 没毕业呢..
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 真幼齿
 * hamo_notail 幼齿...
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: 幼齿……
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 敢不用这么幼齿的词不？
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 正太
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 这词我喜欢...再给我找个萝莉就最好了。。。
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 萝莉
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 幼齿萝莉
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 我是正太...求萝莉呢..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，安装显卡驱动后经常死机！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375765 我的笔记本为联想K41a，12。04安装附加显卡驱动后就经常死机，开机也特别卡，鼠标都不能动，等输入密码时才能动鼠标，打开火狐浏览网页就很容易死机，以前安装11.10和11.04都没遇到过这 …
<Cherrot> 自由建客好久没见到了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 问啥
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 问了我的情况...刚才贵厂HR电话就过来了...声音真好听...
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 你没见过新HR么？
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 原来是S姐儿一个人，现在是个team了。
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 没有吧...S姐？sophie?
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: yep
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 现在都team了...话说声音真好听...
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 好吧。我笑而不语
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 嚓...你这明显打破我的幻想嘛
<yappy> ofan: 太他妈搞了，我mount 了另一个/dev/sr1, /dev/sdb 也就跟着自动挂上了
<yappy> ofan: /dev/sr1 显示为一个 iso9660 的 7.4
<yappy> ofan: /dev/sr1 显示为一个 iso9660 的 7.4M 的光盘
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 哪有！
<yappy> ofan: 怎么这么扯啊
<hamo_notail> gfrog_working: 都笑而不语了...还没有...
<gfrog_working> hamo_notail: 这词有贬义嘛？
<sjd_zeus> 谁用过crossover
 * gfrog_working 其实去年HR集体出逃看起来很有深意啊。 某些动向HR一定是很早知到的那几个。
<zodiac_> Cherrot: tr -d \r file为什么提示额外的操作数file ?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 什么动向
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 于是呢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我瞎猜
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 于是我扭捏了..over
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我脸皮薄...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 求详细。。。
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 木详细
<imadper> gfrog: 看了半天, 都没明白大佬什么意思
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你明白了吗? 给讲讲~
<gfrog> imadper: hahh？
<hamo_notail> imadper: 不懂不懂...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 懂得越少越安全...
<imadper> gfrog: 集体出逃啥意思?~ 啥动向~
<imadper> hamo_notail: ... 我觉得, 我怎么样都很安全....
<Cherrot> zodiac_: 没用过哦
<zodiac_> Cherrot: O
<gfrog> imadper: 去年HR大换血
 * imadper 十二宫?
<imadper> gfrog: 其实吧, 我只是想知道, 新来的hr漂亮不?
<zodiac_> imadper: 你看过？
<imadper> zodiac_: 恩
<gfrog> imadper: 你准备跟谁比较？ 度娘？ 还是 hamo_notail？
<imadper> gfrog: .... 跟 hamo_notail有的比吗? 要同类才能比吧..
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 不要打破我的幻想！！！声音那么好听...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 原来你对度娘木有幻想了。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 见过了哪还有幻想...没见过的情景我又不想见...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那你还来不?
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 僧活在幻想中的骚年。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 来啊...linda要我google不要我我就去
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我还肩负着你这任务呢...
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 看我对你多好...还想着你呢...
<Cherrot> debianer: 你怎么连接的tor  我直接停在10%了
<jasonham> 发觉gparted傻不拉及的，我的/一共只用了10%，他移动的时候居然要把所有空间都移动一遍。。。
<nyfair> jasonham: 有位伟人曾经说过，一切名字以g开头的的软件都是渣渣
<zodiac_> nyfair: 你用什么编辑器
<jasonham> nyfair: 以g开头的软件，我用前不用看readme
<nyfair> zodiac_: sublime text
<jasonham> nyfair: 打开就能用，而且，很多软件也只是个命令行的前端。。。没必要太排斥
<nyfair> jasonham: 你要说服的不是我，是发出抱怨的人
<zodiac_> nyfair: linux下的notepad软件名叫啥
<nyfair> zodiac_: kate?
<nyfair> leafpad
<ofan> zodiac_: vim
<nyfair> ofan: 那是厨用的
<jasonham> zodiac_: gedit
<jasonham> zodiac_: 太多了
<zodiac_> jasonham: gedit的编码问题让我很烦恼
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 叫你来面试了没有
<jasonham> zodiac_: 我基本不用
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 说是linda电话面试我。。
<nyfair> 蛤蟆不要度娘了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ... 还好, 我等一年再说, 现在英语不行
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 对了，你跟linda聊的怎么样？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 蛮好啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 那怕什么...
<jasonham> 什么职位啊。。。电话面试？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 明白了..你是看上老罗那边的口语老师了吧？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我和她交流顺利不代表顺利到了她招手下的标准
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 嚓...你想想我还得和G那边
<jasonham> adam8157: 一般最少视频面试吧,什么职位啊。。。电话面试？	
<hamo_notail> adam8157: linda就不是困难了...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: linda 说话声音小, 也有点吞音
<hamo_notail> adam8157: .......
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 但是和她电话的时候还是没什么问题
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我隔两周就和她开会一次
<iGnome> 我以为说私会一次。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/661b513cjw1dt9eae8167j.jpg
<hamo_notail> gfrog: ^^^
 * zodiac_ 讨厌那些自动识别编码的编辑器，我都不知道在那改编码的设置
 * nyfair +1
<Cherrot> 那 vim 中怎么把 CRLF 全部替换成 LF呢
<adam8157> Cherrot: set ff=unix
<Cherrot> adam8157: wow  thanks :)
<zodiac_> Cherrot: -e ff=dos
<zodiac_> :e
<zodiac_> 编码问题真纠结，用vlc看电影，下载下来的字幕文件，显示的是方块，
 * adam8157 又被猎头骚扰了
<ofan> adam8157: 红人啊
<nyfair> zodiac_: 哪个字幕组还在用gbk?
<ofan> nyfair: 太多了
<zodiac_> nyfair: 射手网
<ofan> 基本看中文字幕都要先设置一席
<ofan> 下
<Cherrot> zodiac_: Win 是只在中国用垃圾编码吗？ 以前听过一个段子，说Win出世的时候要用UTF8，天朝说用UTF8就不许在大陆发行 不知消息真假
<ofan> 关键字幕文件还不是文本格式，没法直接iconv转换，太挫了
<nyfair> ofan: 我看动画，从没见过gbk字幕啊
<Cherrot> nyfair: 射手网几乎全是gbk
<zodiac_> 只知道GBK GB2312 GB Big5啥时候又出来个GB18xxxx
<sjd_zeus> GB18030
<Cherrot> ofan: 啊？ ass格式的也有编码问题吗？
<ofan> Cherrot: 不是假的
<Cherrot> zodiac_: gb18030
<sjd_zeus> 我们现在用的用友NC就是用GB18030编码的
<ofan> Cherrot: 自nt以后英文版都是unicode编码，能支持所有语言
<iGnome> 啥需要设置编码的？ ofan 字幕自动转码啊
<ofan> Cherrot: 显示输入都没有问题
<iGnome> mplayer带自动转码。你们在说啥哦
<zodiac_> Cherrot: 搞编码的那群人脑子是不是有毛病，一个还不行吗，还有那么多个
<ofan> iGnome: 我这要设置
<ofan> 现在不知道了
<iGnome> 那是你不会写config
<nyfair> Cherrot: 不止中国吧，湾湾日本不也是big5和shift-jis么，棒子我不清楚
<Cherrot> ofan: 也就是说最好的方式是安装英文系统然后添加中文支持？
<sjd_zeus> 要个性
 * ofan 很少看带字幕的片子了
<adam8157> ofan: iGnome 如果有enable enca的话就没问题
 * nyfair 很少看带字幕的片子了+1
<ofan> Cherrot: 可以的，我现在的win7就是
<iGnome> 直接config一句话而已。乱扯
<ofan> Cherrot: 其实英文版看中文毫无障碍，只是程序和很多网页都用gbk
<nyfair> ofan: 我用日文版win，看中文也没问题
<Cherrot> ofan: 烦死身边一群Win盗版用户了，跟他们用一个版本控制系统能气死人
<nyfair> 不需要添加中文支持，弄个中文输入法足够了
<ofan> 日文也有特殊编码，但貌似是个欧洲的标准
<Cherrot> 只怪UTF出现的没那么及时。。
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 气啥，在国内有几个人在用正版操作系统呀
<nyfair> Cherrot: CR LF问题？
<Cherrot> nyfair: 还有文件编码问题  汉字注释 等等等等
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 本本预装党飘过
<Cherrot> nyfair: 文件名编码
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 不是版权 是让人恶心的编码问题
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 我本本预装DOS系统
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 神马？
<nyfair> Cherrot: 那就怪你自己了，linux不是有gbk的locale么
<hamo_notail> gfrog: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/661b513cjw1dt9eae8167j.jpg
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 还有Windows傻瓜用户习惯  什么都来伸手问你  谁受得了
<zodiac_> 我也感觉编码问题很恶心
<nyfair> Cherrot: 谁让你搞特殊化
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 我在看贝爷吃青蛙。。。
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 你在Linux用GBK编码不就全解决了
<nyfair> hamo_notail: 据说贝爷要来我朝？
<Cherrot> nyfair: 其实解决方案都有了  只是身边全是伸手党
<hamo_notail> nyfair: 来了已经...
<ofan> *nix只用utf8
<nyfair> hamo_notail: 然后被地沟油弄死了？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 这是神马？  hamo_notail 约炮失败？
<Cherrot> 改locale的话我的系统不得痛苦死。。。
<hamo_notail> nyfair: 贝爷都是生吃...舌尖上的中国之无地沟油版
<nyfair> Cherrot: 就痛苦你一个而已
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 在启动文件之前，零时修改下locale不就可以了
<adam8157> ofan: subcp=enca:zh:UTF-8
<Cherrot> nyfair: 总之都是我痛苦 :D  碰上没有责任感的队友不论你做什么他们都不会感动
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 你去装个win98和他们玩不就哦了
<iGnome> Cherrot: 你啥工作？啥友？
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e...
<Cherrot> iGnome: 学生  这才是痛苦的源泉 :(
<supercat> ………………
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋，你又抄我的github
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: ...
<iGnome> Cherrot: 额。。
<supercat> 被fork了?
<zodiac_> iGnome: vim怎么该背景和字颜色
<adam8157> iGnome: 我自己改得rainbow脚本
<nyfair> Cherrot: 在我看来，整个团队就一个人用linux很非主流
<supercat> vim的GTK+前端和命令行前端是不一样的吧
<supercat> 乃得说乃用的是gvim还是vim
<Cherrot> nyfair: 还有一点 项目经理明确要求代码是UTF-8了
<iGnome> zodiac_: 用gvim，看菜单算了。
<zodiac_> vim
<iGnome> adam8157: 又说英文。
<sjd_zeus> nyfair, 9494,我们公司几千人，就我一人用Linux办公
<adam8157> iGnome: 我改的irssi的脚本
<iGnome> 那看:h color zodiac_
<iGnome> e
<nyfair> 蛋蛋求脚本
<iGnome> sjd_zeus: 啥公司
<iGnome> 富士康?
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 汽车4S店
<iGnome> nnnd 4s店，能几千人啊
<Cherrot> nyfair: 部署的平台也是Linux  如果碰到个HTML 或 JSP 文件是GBK，那不乱码才怪 。。。
<nyfair> 其实我觉得东方人应该用UTF-16LE
<supercat> ………………多一个字节又如何
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 一个店不能，50个店就能了
<adam8157> nyfair: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 在IRC中输入彩色文字 - Adam's
<iGnome> 那不能那样算。你又不是总裁，哪里知道50个店，没其他人这样做。
<adam8157> nyfair: 兼容ascii远比空间重要
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 我就是负责运维的，店里用啥系统，我很清楚
<iGnome> 啥4s
<iGnome> 别人家里可能用其他的嘛
<iGnome> 我去你们4s，黑台车出来。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 估计没戏
<iGnome> 114.255.17.145北京市联通 先记下
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 汗。。。。。。。。。
<iGnome> 赶紧说，啥车的嘛
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 共有15个品牌
<iGnome> 额。。最好的是啥车
<sjd_zeus> 10万起,上不封顶
<iGnome> 难道还有兰博基尼？
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 兰博没4S店的
<iGnome> 你这吹的，不封顶。。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 有个玛莎拉蒂的展厅
<nyfair> 轰炸死你哦姬酱
<iGnome> 这也不错。准备黑下
<zodiac_> iGnome: :colors evening感觉不错
<iGnome> 出货单，直接填好
<sjd_zeus> iGnome,豪华车都是不封顶的，接受个性化定制
<iGnome> zodiac_: desert最好吧。。
<iGnome> 中国人都爱吹牛。不封顶。你那4s店，资产有多少哦。
<zodiac_> iGnome: desert是那种淡紫色的？
<iGnome> 你试试
<zodiac_> iGnome: 我这是那种淡紫色的
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 不知道，不过商务部数据，排名11位
<iGnome> 那赶紧说店名
<sjd_zeus> 都说了，15个品牌，你要买啥车，给你推荐咯
<zodiac_> iGnome: 改一下背景和字体颜色感觉vim好多了
<iGnome> nnnnd 开这么多端口。 sjd_zeus
<iGnome> 还vnc。直接黑了
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> adam8157: lol 直接控制鼠标算了。
 * iGnome 吓唬下这咒死。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 黑吧，这个办公网络我不负责，哈哈
<zodiac_> iGnome: ^M是啥在vim里出来了这个
<iGnome> 那是win的\r
<imadper> zodiac_: \r
<zodiac_> iGnome: imadper ,可是我已经sed -e 's/\r//' file了呀
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 最多黑台没用的测试机
<imadper> zodiac_: perl -pe "s/\r?\n|\r/\n/g"
<iGnome> 你现在聊天这么久，怎么可能是测试机
<imadper> zodiac_: 贴你的整句命令看看, 包含文件名的
<iGnome> 。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 我们是专线，N多机器都是这一个出口
<zodiac_> imadper: sed -e 's/\r//' inputfile
 * iGnome momo sjd_zeus
<Cherrot> debianer: 嗯 我也连接不了。。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 服务器啥的都在专业的机房
<imadper> zodiac_: ....cat inputfile |  sed -e 's/\r//'  > outputfile
<iGnome> 别紧张。我不黑你。通常是蛋蛋才黑你。 sjd_zeus
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 欢迎来黑
<iGnome> 蛋蛋，为了工作，先把他踢了。省得了解你的流程。
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> sjd_zeus: http://imagebin.org/213663
<imadper> iGnome: adam的头像很写实
<iGnome> imadper: 咋不叫他-i
<iGnome> 嗯
<adam8157>  /kick iGnome
<iGnome> 啥嘛。难得给你一个头像的
<Cherrot> debianer: 可以了  原来是搞错端口了……
<zodiac_> imadper: 行了，没^M了
<imadper> zodiac_: 正常
<zodiac_> imadper: :e ++enc=utf8能直接写在.vimrc里吗？
<imadper> iGnome: -i要单放吗? perl -i -pe?
<imadper> zodiac_: 不用vim...
<imadper> iGnome: perl -ipe会不会生成一个以pe结尾的新文件?
<zodiac_> iGnome: 在.vimrc里怎样写才能变成 :colors evening这种效果
<iGnome> sed的-i呢
<iGnome> colo desert zodiac_
<freeflying> adam8157: rpm现在不能安装不带签名的包了？
<adam8157> freeflying: --force
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Energy-Landolt-B%C3%B6rnstein-Relationships-ebook/dp/B001C2TPWO/  亚马逊上$6000多的书
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Nuclear Energy (Landolt-Börnstein: Numerical Data and Functional Relationships in Science and Technology - New Series / Advanced Materials and Technologies): K. (editor) Heinloth, Zeynel Alkan, Bertrand Barré, Rudolf Bock, David Campbell, Wolfgang Grätz, Thomas Hamacher, Klaus Heinloth, Dieter H.H. Hoffmann, Ingo Hofmann, William J. Hogan, Wolfgang Kröger, E …
<adam8157> freeflying: 或者 --nosignature
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 甚麽玩意
<huntxu> adam8157: rpm達人
<freeflying> adam8157: 新的rpm带了新的security 选项，一个老rpm包没有相关证书，除了降级，能否绕过
<freeflying> adam8157: 有这回事情吗
<huntxu> imadper: -i""
<iGnome> sjd_zeus: 咋了
<adam8157> freeflying: huntxu 其实我不是很熟悉rpm和yum... 强制安装肯定可以的吧
<huntxu> imadper: 你不-i不行麽 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 我本来是不加-i的, 但是 iGnome 问我为什么不加-i, 我就加上呗..
<huntxu> imadper: 他說的是sed的-i...
<iGnome> imadper: iGnome	sed的-i呢
<freeflying> huntxu: ^^
<iGnome> 你漏话了。 imadper
<imadper> iGnome: ...
<zodiac_> iGnome: 你的.vimrc有多少行
<imadper> iGnome: 呃....
<iGnome> .
<imadper> huntxu: 呃...
<iGnome> 查户口啊。 zodiac_
<zodiac_> iGnome: 不是，网上有人说他的.vimrc有600多行，所以我想知道你们这些神有多少行
<freeflying> huntxu: 新的rpm带了新的security 选项，一个老rpm包没有相关证书，除了降级，能否绕过
<iGnome> 蛋疼的 roylez，可能有600行。
<zodiac_> iGnome: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-826707-5-1.html
<kk> zodiac_ ⇪ ti: [共享交流]请交出你的vimrc - 第5页 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net -
<iGnome> 136
<iGnome> nnnd 居然有这么多行。
<huntxu> freeflying: 我不會啊... cc 紅帽廠的gfrog
<Cherrot> 301行……我蛋疼了
<iGnome> 应该几行就够。说明缺省的设置，不行啊。
<iGnome> Cherrot: 你的确
<freeflying> gfrog: 新的rpm带了新的security 选项，一个老rpm包没有相关证书，除了降级，能否绕过
<adam8157> freeflying: 我这里经常要装没有签名的包的
<ofan> 直接关掉签名验证
<adam8157> freeflying: 虽然不是最新的rpm, 但是不可能完全关掉吧
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 沒事了
<adam8157> freeflying: 虽然不是最新的rpm, 但是不可能完全不让吧
<iGnome> sjd_zeus: 你肯定是紧张了。搞错了啥。 :D
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有遇到这种状况过。。。
<zodiac_> iGnome: 把set colors=evening加.vimrc里不能用呀
<iGnome> ..
<iGnome> 15:55	iGnome	colo desert zodiac_
<iGnome> 你也漏话了。
<adam8157> zodiac_: colorscheme evening
<iGnome> 漏话的客户端，都是破客户端。
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 你剛纔給我發的圖片，我沒看懂啥意思
<iGnome> 写全称的，都是破蛋蛋
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 哈哈
<iGnome> sjd_zeus: ，就是说明蛋蛋是黑客嘛。头像说明了。
<adam8157>  /kick iGnome
<sjd_zeus> iGnome, 哦，就這個呀，我還以爲有美女瞧呢
<iGnome> 。。。
 * Cherrot ...
<sjd_zeus> 昨天晚上下了500多張美女照片
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 你的nick说明了你的本性
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 我的nick咋了
<imadper> Cherrot: nick? sjd == 色鸡蛋?
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 听说 zeus 连亲人都不放过 :D
<iGnome> imadper: 比我厉害。
<imadper> iGnome: 啥?
<iGnome> 我还只说是死机蛋
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 手机党
<zodiac_> iGnome: 你们都用啥字体
<imadper> iGnome: 他不是下载美女照片吗.. 得往这个靠拢...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问12.04系统里面没有INTEL GMA X3000显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375770 装了系统后，打开sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 里面是空白的。查了系统信息显卡驱动是未知。 那位大哥，帮我解决这显卡的问题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanxin97070 — 2012-05-24 16:02
<iGnome> adam8157: 你太正统了
<iGnome> imadper: 是的
<imadper> adam8157: 我第一次觉得你不厉害, 就是刚才你说手机党的时候...
<iGnome> zodiac_: http://imagebin.org/213665
<adam8157> imadper: 撒娇党
<iGnome> imadper: lol
<lerosua> iGnome:  来这透透气
<zeus> .........
<imadper> adam8157: 这个瞬间觉得你升级了~
<adam8157> imadper: 圣洁帝
<imadper> ....
<iGnome> 好的。那几个还在掐架？ lerosua
<lerosua> iGnome:  一直在掐，你不是喜欢看嘛，咋跑了
<zeus> nnd,irc nick不支持中文呀
<iGnome> 掐没边了。这么久
<lerosua> jyfl987持久嘛
<imadper> sjd = 塞进弟...
<adam8157> iGnome: 色戒帝
<iGnome> 色鸡蛋-咒死
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
<iGnome> adam8157: 我知道你的意思，不就是不准提蛋字嘛。
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:12)
<iGnome> 我不提了
<iGnome> 死机的-咒死
<sjd_zeus> 誰在四惠附近的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我家离那里五站地铁
<sjd_zeus> 那不算遠哦
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 我家离那里800公里
<Cherrot> 死基党
<ofan> 我家离那倒5次飞机
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 我离那里3200公里
<sjd_zeus>  不远
<sjd_zeus> 看阿里的招聘广告，前台好白好白哦
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 图
<sjd_zeus> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ci6je5S_0R4/?fr=3
<kk> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: 阿里巴巴的招聘广告太得瑟了。。。这简直就是色诱计_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 女孩都喜欢什么型男生
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 嗯 去那吧  这么多单身可以满足你
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 我闺女都满周岁了
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 又没让你成家去  :D
<jock_001> ...
<iGnome> 没好看的嘛。都是要技术和情趣的。。。。
<Cherrot> 解释解释为啥有个跳钢管的？
<sjd_zeus> 这个得问阿里了
<zodiac_> iGnome: 在.vimrc里设置了set encoding=utf8为什么打开文件还是乱码？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也想知道
<ofan> zodiac_: encoding只是显示用的编码
<ofan> 要设置fileencoding
<zodiac_> ofan: 哦
<ofan> 终端下要设置termencoding
<sjd_zeus> 谁知道xchat怎麽配置聊天字体颜色呢
<ofan> zodiac_: vim内部都是用的unicode
<ofan> 输入和输出的时候要变换编码
<zodiac_> ofan: set fileencoding=chinese set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,chinese我加了这两句就能正常显示了
<ofan> zodiac_: 恩
<zodiac_> ofan: vim的colorscheme有几种？
<ofan> zodiac_: 好多
<zodiac_> ofan: 我只知道个evening
<hamo_notail> zodiac_: 推荐oceandeep，养眼非常 http://www.tomsdiner.org/vim/oceandeep/index.html
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ t: oceandeep -- tomsdiner.org
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 给我打电话的，不会是那个高高的，ljian的同学吧？
<ofan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_a7705aa801015eku.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 认真抄袭也光荣--为何选择像素级百分百拷贝Path_马贤亮_新浪博客
<zodiac_> hamo_notail: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo_notail: lijian是我们组的啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我记得他有个同学是个HR来着...
<iGnome> utf-8 zodiac_
<zodiac_> iGnome: 嗯
<iGnome> 其他都不要设置
<iGnome> hamo_notail: 这么紧张？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 那个早走了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 走了...我一直觉得她像谁来着，现在想起来是我一大学老师..结果走了...
<hamo_notail> iGnome: ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于linux桌面版提高市场占有率的一点建议 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375773 说实话，linux用久了会让人感觉到疲惫不堪，为什么要这么说呢？大家可以静下心来想想我们用Linux都在干什么，除了整天的美化折腾就是不停的升级... 时间久了会让人怀念windows …
<lainme> hamo_notail: gvim和终端下不一样。gvim还行。终端的没法看
<iGnome> hamo_notail: 你咋了？
<hamo_notail> lainme: 确实...gvim下很漂亮，不用vim很多年了...
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 没咋...论文写烦了上来吹吹水
<iGnome> 还没尾巴的。摆明是映射啥东西啊。
<hamo_notail> iGnome: 神你想多了神...
<sjd_zeus> .............
<iGnome> 我就喜欢想多
<iGnome> lol
<lainme> iGnome: 下午好
<iGnome> lainme: 乖乖好
<iGnome> 今天这么闲
<ofan> 终端下用的gentooish
<lainme> 没心情工作
<lainme> 网格画不出来
<iGnome> lainme: 啥网格。给个看看。
<lainme> 开源软件的找不到。试用版的软件一运行就登出，还毫无支持
<lainme> iGnome: http://j.mp/JKAN70
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: grid generation - Google Search
<iGnome> 连接被远程服务器关闭
<lainme> iGnome: congratulations
<iGnome> 不会这也要钻洞吧
<zodiac_> iGnome: 改了下gnome-shell的背景颜色和字体，发现vim变成黑底白字了
<iGnome> 你贴imagebin嘛
<fyodor_> 记得有个简单的 画图画网格的 开源工具的呢 lainme
<iGnome> zodiac_: shell的不熟悉。只以前试过。
<zodiac_> iGnome: colorscheme evening好像没作用了
<iGnome> fyodor_: .. 你也蹦出来了
 * gfrog 糖摄入过量了。 @_@ 
<iGnome> zodiac_: 你找用shell的
<sjd_zues> 哈哈
<fyodor_> iGnome: 嗯，出来凉凉 :P
<sjd_zues> 。。。。
<lainme> fyodor_: 不是简单软件能解决的事。简单的我自己100多行的程序就好了
<fyodor_> lainme: 嗯，所以你在搞大工程计算么？
<lainme> zodiac_: lucius 不错。终端下很漂亮
<iGnome> lainme: 这不就gnuplot就可以嘛
<iGnome> 3d数据图嘛
<lainme> fyodor_: 不大，但结构棘手。好多尖点
<iGnome> 害我开代理
<fyodor_> lainme: gambit 不？
<lainme> iGnome: ……不是。算了。
<fyodor_> 或者是纯结构分析？
<iGnome> 平面的那种？
<lainme> fyodor_: 正在找Gridgen……gambit以前有，丢掉了
<iGnome> 你给的图，太多了
<lainme> 我就是来消磨下时间
<sjd_zues> quit
<sjd_zues> exit
<lifeng> lainme还在用fortran做计算么
<iGnome> 。来调我们口味的？不厚道
<fyodor_> pointwize 我有呢，不在身边
<fyodor_> s/z/s/
<lainme> lifeng: 下一个程序就不用了。要试试python+c++，可能有些还用fortran
<iGnome> 一个数学的，和流体的，居然对上了。
<lainme> 我是数学系做流体的……
<zodiac_> 我找到了这的一句:hi Normal ctermfg=gray ctermbg=red
<iGnome> 额。。。
<zodiac_> 不知道在.vimrc里怎么设置
<fyodor_> 数学专业做流体..不应该都证明啥的么？lol
<iGnome> zodiac_: 那是style文件设置的。高亮的文件
<zodiac_> iGnome: 哦
<iGnome>  /usr/share/vim/vim73/colors/desert.vim
<iGnome> 这样的
<sjd_zeus> 用irssi聊天更显文艺范
<iGnome> 而且，那是gvim的写法
<iGnome> 。。下班
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 电子相册生成 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375775 好久没写程序了，利用turn.js做的一个程序。 demo1:http://orighost.sinaapp.com/demo/index.html demo2:http://www.turnjs.com/ 目前在.nix下平台下都可以过行，在windows下还需要改改。 目前正在写qrcode软件，做好了再分享. 统计信息:  …
<fyodor_> iGnome: ..
<ofan> 这个有好多算法吧
<iGnome> fyodor_: .
<iGnome> 额。驴子似乎速度还可以。不关机了。
<lvlv> 挂载U盘出点问题
<lvlv> U盘是8G 经过量产的，一个CDROM，一个分区
<lvlv> fdisk -l 看不到设备信息
<Cherrot> 话说什么叫量产……
<lvlv> 。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> ...........
<Cherrot> 我分完区然后烧个iso进去不算么？
<lvlv> 就是我的U盘用软件弄了后 分成了一个cdrom 一个U盘
<lvlv> 、我这个cdrom是只读的
<Cherrot> lvlv: 为啥叫量产呢？ 用dd做的么？
<lvlv> 没有用dd，用的各种官方非官方的工具
<Cherrot> 哦
<lvlv> 不知道，大家都这么说
<lvlv> 这不是问题的重点好么！！！
<lvlv> 重点是fdisk -l 没有东西
<lvlv> 然后我去/dev下看了
<lvlv> 有sr1
<adam8157> kk: source
<Cherrot> lvlv: :D  只是好奇为啥叫这个名字~~
<Cherrot> lvlv: fdisk -l 什么信息也没有？
<sjd_zeus> lvé©´
<adam8157> 绿驴
<lvlv> 我侄女在qq改名瞎给我敲的
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 比死鸡蛋好听点 :P
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot: lvlv=é©´é©´:D
<lvlv> 后来就用了
<lvlv> 哈哈
<lvlv> 死鸡蛋
<sjd_zeus> .........
<lvlv> fdisk -l  /dev/sr1
<sjd_zeus> 我只能赞叹中华文化的博大精深:P
<lvlv> 发现是/dev/sr1p1   *          64     1430103     2860080   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<lvlv> 结果是hidden hpfs
<sjd_zeus> lvlv: 找个第三方软件给低格了
<lvlv> 然后手动挂载，结果只能挂载上cdrom，我另一个分区看不见
<lvlv> 我擦，我就是不想低格的
<lvlv> 我的cdrom是制作的12.04的安装盘的
<lvlv> 不想格来格去的
<lvlv> 求指条火炉
<lvlv> 活路
<Cherrot> lvlv: 那还量产干吗 装个grub 放个iso进去就行了呗
<zodiac_> ofan: 用vim写文件，里面有汉字，然后发现打开是乱码
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot: 他想救回看不见的分区
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 哦  我又忽略问题终点了 :D
<lvlv> Cherrot, 恩，不过还是觉得弄成usb cdrom 的不怕病毒，貌似兼容性也高点
<Cherrot> lvlv: 那可以这样~ 分两个区，一个FAT用来放病毒，一个ext专给linux用 嘿嘿
<lvlv> 因为以前用unetbootin 制作过，结果在同学的超级本上不能从U盘启动，还是cdrom的靠谱
<lvlv> Cherrot, 我擦，大哥，咱能先解决无法挂载的问题么
<Cherrot> lvlv: 因为俺解决不了无法挂载的问题嘛~
<lvlv> Cherrot, ...........给跪了。。。
<lvlv> 有没有除了fdisk之外更加牛逼的磁盘方面的命令
<lvlv> ？
<hadwinw> garted
<Cherrot> lvlv: sudo fdisk -l :D
<lvlv> 。。。。。。sudo 果然牛！！！！
 * Cherrot :D :D :D
<lvlv> gparted???
<hamo_notail> lvlv: df if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<lvlv> hamo_notail, 试试去
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: 人家不想低格么……
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 憋啊
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 别啊
<lvlv> 我擦
<lvlv> 幸亏手慢
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，直接0填充了
<lvlv> 。。。。
<Cherrot> hamo_notail: df ?
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 这个你不能试...试了就NB了...
<lvlv> 我就想挂载都这么男么！！！
<lvlv> rm -rf *
<Cherrot> lvlv: 蛤蟆有颗善良的心
<hamo_notail> Cherrot: en...dd...幸亏打错了
<lvlv> 但是目前蛋疼的但有效的方法是尼码开个xp虚拟机分配usb设备就行
<lvlv> 在win7和xp下可以正常挂载
<lvlv> ^_^
<lvlv> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<lvlv> 咩^_^
<sjd_zeus> lvlv: 去xp下将你有问题的分区给格式化呢
<Cherrot> lvlv: grub 应该比量产适用性更广吧？
<lvlv> 格式成那种格式？
<sjd_zeus> lvlv: fat
<lvlv> 量产后直接是光盘的形式
<xjiujiu> 有用amd cpu装mac虚拟机成功的么？
<lvlv> 我试试去，先备份资料
<palomino|working> ....... , xjiujiu
<Cherrot> lvlv: 7G fat  1G ext :D
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 把u盘拔了，然后插上去，然后把dmesg | tail的输出粘上上来
<xjiujiu> palomino|working: ?
<xjiujiu> 你成功过？
<lvlv> 好的
<palomino|working> 好像看见过一个网站有
<palomino|working> 等我找找
<palomino|working> 我intel的。。
<sjd_zeus> mac虚拟机？
<sjd_zeus> 搞那个虚拟机干嘛呢
<xjiujiu> 嗯
<xjiujiu> vm
<xjiujiu> 想学下object-c...
<lvlv> [ 1008.514820] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<lvlv> [ 1491.552935] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3
<lvlv> [ 1491.573110] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A
<lvlv> [ 2545.040526] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 5
<lvlv> [ 2547.284600] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd
<lvlv> [ 2547.382031] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0
<kk> lvlv:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<xjiujiu> 弄cygwin，照网上的方法弄不对...
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 我就知道你肯定会被q...粘到给你的网站上去
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩mud吗
<xjiujiu> 我网上下了一个vmx，不过遇到问题了,unknown sigsegv code 0.
<xjiujiu> 找了好多资料，好像没有解法..找到的，得用安装文件先一个叫“AMD-Fixed-Tab”之类的功能。。
<lvlv> +q78s什么意思？？
<xjiujiu> 唉。纠结。
<lvlv> 我贴了
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 生成的网址给我
<sjd_zeus> 去买个mac book得了
<lvlv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004390/
<palomino|working> 找不到了，可能在家里访问的 , xjiujiu
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 不够.. dmesg | tail  -n 30
<xjiujiu> 没事，谢谢。
<lvlv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004391/
<lvlv> hamo_notail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004391/
<Cherrot> 擦 goldendict 头一回遇到segfault...
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 内核只识别了一个cd-rom...这个就不好搞了。。
<lvlv> .......
<lvlv> 那虚拟机里面的xp是可以识别的
<lvlv> 为啥
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 你看看/dev/sr1有没有
<sjd_zeus> lvlv: 老老实实的去虚拟机里面备份文件格盘 快多了
<lvlv> hamo_notail, 有
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 能挂不？
<lvlv> 而且可以成功挂载
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 是你要的东西不？
<lvlv> sjd_zeus, 恩
<lvlv> 不是
<lvlv> hamo_notail,
<hamo_notail> lvlv: sg2呢？
<lvlv> 我的U盘分为一个cdrom一个U盘
<lvlv> 我想挂载的是U盘
<hamo_notail> lvlv: sg开头的有没有?
<lvlv> hamo_notail, fdisk -l /dev/sg*??
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 我是说/dev/sg* 有文件没
<lvlv> you
<lvlv> 有
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 看看是你要的不
<lvlv> hamo_notail, 好的我看看去
<lvlv> hamo_notail, root@lvlv:~# mount /dev/sg2 /home/u
<lvlv> mount: /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<lvlv> 一共三个sg0,sg1,sg2都不是一个块设备
<hamo_notail> lvlv: 那就真帮不了你了...
<hamo_notail> lvlv: <sjd_zeus> lvlv: 老老实实的去虚拟机里面备份文件格盘 快多了
<lvlv> hamo_notail, 我格式话十一下
<lvlv> 嗯嗯
<lvlv> 还是没有
<lvlv> 已经是fat32了
<sjd_zeus> lvlv: fat32还不认识？
<lvlv> sjd_zeus, 恩，不认识
<lvlv> 还是没有
<sjd_zeus> 下班了
<lvlv> sjd_zeus, hamo_notail ,谢谢了
<lvlv> 还有 cherrot
<lvlv> 吃饭去了
<lvlv> 哈哈
<Guest34181> hello ,everyman
<a-nerd> no weman here?
<Guest34181> yes
<a-nerd> yes?
<nyfair> yup
<jasonham> girls! !show you self
<Guest34181> who is girl?
<nyfair> jasonham: boy, you need lolipop
<jasonham> nyfair: lolipop??
<jasonham> nyfair: what's mean??
<nyfair> jasonham: a black, long and straight stick
<jasonham> nyfair: :-[
<hoxily_with_tail> LOLIPOP：黑色，长而直的棍子。
<nyfair> hoxily_with_tail: yeah, lolipop with black chocolate
<hoxily_with_tail> 不懂。。。
<nyfair> oh my gosh, i hate vimfag
<jasonham> nyfair: you uses vim send irc?
<debianer> 有人在国外吗
<nyfair> jasonham: no, i use my browser's built-in client
<kk> debianer, .. ..  ㍪ 
<debianer> 你们应该打开vidalia作中继服务器
<jasonham> nyfair: what browser?
<nyfair> jasonham: winny2
<jasonham> nyfair: never hear
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 还是我这个小白～嘻嘻～关于刷Android～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375780 Win7 下刷android很简单，我也知道。 那现在用ubuntu了，刷android一样吗？ 比如刷Boot，在win7下用USB连接手机，打开cmd，输入“fastboot flash boot.img boot” 那在ubuntu下怎么办？在终端下输就是了？行 …
<byzantium> 有没有显示查询进度的命令呀
<byzantium> find了半天不知到到达什么程度了
<byzantium> 还有人在不？？
<lts> 大家好，我想请教一下。我的系统是12.04，用usb鼠标时，滞后很严重，鼠标移动很卡。用触摸板就很正常，请问这会是什么原因呢？
<Cherrot> lts: 确定你的鼠标没问题？
<lts> 不能确定。。但是前几天还在windows下面用的，正常的
<imadper> Cherrot: 可能是胳膊卡了... 不能流畅的操作鼠标...
<lts> 这。。胳膊也正常的。。。
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • pygtk 如何创建多个控件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375782 我在用pygtk 创建button 控件的时候，想需要同时创建多个button 命名为：btn1,btn2,btn3,btn4 。所以我用： for i in range（1,4）： btname="btn"+str(i) btname=gtk.Button(btnname) fixed.put(btname,20,30) 这样就出来个btn3 如果写成fixed.put(b …
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 使用安卓模拟器安装安卓应用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375783 顺便解决了安卓模拟器卡和增加模拟器内存的问题 暂时没米买安卓机的童鞋可以拿去体验安卓系统，玩各种安卓软件；已经有安卓机的童鞋可以拿来试玩软件，淘好用的软件 http://imzzh.com/android/avd-to-inst …
 * Cherrot 真想拿根拖把棍把学院所有老师的菊花都给爆了
<samson-cn> Cherrot: ...你老师怎么了?
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=375771
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: samba 服务器若用静态 IP - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 一群2B+SB 诲人不倦的家伙。 不懂装懂的人太可怕
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 这种事情多着呢,就这样
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 是啊  可让自己碰上就很不爽，本来都不想跟这种人有任何交集的
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 我最近也碰到,明明我是bac+5的研究生,居然被人说成了大专.....
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 只想赶快逃离学校 远离这帮烂货 :(   P.S. 你也真悲崔……
<Guest29327> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> Guest29327: cfy...
<Guest29327> adam8157: 被发现了...
<Freebuilder> 改计算机名要改好几个地方，真蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 小心有人踢你
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么踢
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 問 adam8157
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..幹嘛
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 恁说呢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我在幫助你。不要被別人說呢
<Freebuilder> 本来看室里死气沉沉的，凑两句嘛！好吧！不说了，去论坛灌去！
<adam8157> Freebuilder: 不就改俩地方么
<Freebuilder> adam8157, 我要改四个地方
<adam8157> Freebuilder: hah?
<Freebuilder> adam8157, /etc/hosts.dnsmasq /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<cfy> MaskRay: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 在控制台下可以听歌、看视频、看图片```,那么server下呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375786 ，可以吗？俺滴亲们？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 青蜂侠6 — 2012-05-24 20:28
<samson-cn> 都没人说话?
<archl> 大家晚上好。
<mugebjgd> archl: 回天朝了？
<archl> roylez ofan  幺
<Cherrot> archl: oops'
<archl> mugebjgd: 还有几个月
<archl> Cherrot: 哦
<archl> Cherrot: 你在 gmail上不见了。。。
<mugebjgd> archl: 还赖在袋鼠国呢
<archl> mugebjgd: 恩
<mugebjgd> archl: 你厉害
<archl> mugebjgd: 还在美丽见？
<Cherrot> archl: 怎么可能……
<Cherrot> archl: 康复了？
<archl> Cherrot: 算是了。
<mugebjgd> archl: 恩
<archl> Cherrot: 多年不吃消炎药。很奏效
<Cherrot> archl: LOL
<mugebjgd> archl: 准备玩遍这里的公园和博物馆
<archl> mugebjgd: 去吧去吧。
<mugebjgd> archl: 早都去了
<archl> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> archl: 平板都买了
<archl> mugebjgd: 啥啊。我意思是你现在去公园/博物馆。。。
<archl> mugebjgd: 。。
<archl> mugebjgd: 美国荒野好玩不！？
<mugebjgd> archl: 现在？ 现在上班呢
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦
<archl> mugebjgd: 输入法真喜欢 ！？
<mugebjgd> archl: 我在佛州 没有荒野 只有沙滩 和比基尼
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 比基尼....
<archl> mugebjgd: 你是在沿海吧。你又没提过
<Cherrot> archl: 你的标点符号还没搞定啊 确定不是键盘坏了？
<archl> Cherrot: 可能是人坏了！？
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: archl: 你们真开心啊,我这里天气飘忽不定,前天2度.还时不时冰雹,昨天热到拉肚子.周围是一大堆北非人.一群阿拉伯人看着就心烦.
<Cherrot> archl: 人早不就坏了嘛 :P
<archl> samson-cn: 在哪里？
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 恁在哪啊 听着好奇葩的地方
<mugebjgd> samson-cn: 阿拉伯人？你不会找50个阿拉伯女人
<samson-cn> archl: 法国北部,巴黎旁边....
<archl> samson-cn: 哦。
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 没有那么多,
<samson-cn> mugebjgd: 摩洛哥法律规定只可以取四个的...
<archl> samson-cn: 你可以要2个试试
<_access> ls
<samson-cn> archl: 前提是加入他们的宗教...
<archl> samson-cn: 嗯嗯。
<david_wu> 宗教。。
<samson-cn> archl: 天天被他们盯着讲述先知,我不信佛的也得信佛了...
<david_wu> 话题越来越多了。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 伊斯兰教？
<archl> samson-cn: 。。。
<samson-cn> archl: 不然只不顶就被啃进去了...
<archl> samson-cn: 你的同学真窝囊。。。还讲先知
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 是啊,伊斯兰教
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 你的nick暗示你是佛教徒对吧？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 严格的说，不是。
<Cherrot> oops 猜错了 :)
<samson-cn> archl: 都是法国人的错,他们当初殖民北非,现在好了.北非人一个个都会说法语,于是现在法国是被殖民
 * david_wu 我以为自己进错 channel 了。。。怎么开始聊宗教了。。莫非这个 channel 也有夜间主题 like Radio...
<archl> david_wu: 夜间主题还要更晚
<archl> samson-cn: 那就随意了
<david_wu> david_wu: 是么。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我只是说“严格的说，不是”而已。
<samson-cn> david_wu: 我这里才下午....
<archl> samson-cn: 我支持世界统一
<david_wu> samson-cn: ... 你们下午也有这种节目啊。
<samson-cn> archl: ??什么节目?
<zodiac_> adam8157: 在vim里输入汉字，然后cat出来乱码
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 他们说的“先知”是什么？
<adam8157> zodiac_: fenc和locale不一致
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 默罕默德？
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 就是一堆先知,最后一个是默罕默德
 * david_wu sleep 去。。。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: fileencoding 都不愿意拼全……
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: vim中就可以写fenc嘛
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 但是我听说在例如 .vimrc 里面好像推荐写全的吧？
<archl> samson-cn: 具体的让几个成家的说。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 伊斯兰教和基督教、犹太教有关系。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我在vimrc中都是写全的, 临时设置懒得写全
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 犹太教是古希伯来教
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 伊斯兰在希伯来的教义上做了修改
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我对伊斯兰教几乎一无所知。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 基督教呢又不承认最后一位先知穆罕默德
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 恩，但他们都承认亚伯拉罕吧
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 你在哪里?
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: ？
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 国内
<k5zhang> annel
<k5zhang> ERC> test
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 他们都承认耶和华是上帝,不过有不同
<ofan> 都是扯淡教
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我所知道的伊斯兰教还是初中课本上的，恐怕是被扭曲了的。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 绝对没有扭曲...
<k5zhang> 有谁知道为什么有的发言我显示是乱码呢
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 那是个团结的民族,真的.
<lainme> archl: 今天竟然连了Web的
<k5zhang> windows下面的emacs
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 那国内的回族也是吧？
<archl> lainme: 什么呢？很少见到你来这里了。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 不知道频道里面有没有伊斯兰的
<k5zhang> 刚进
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 国内是维吾尔的吧?
<lainme> archl: 恩。这星期不想做事
<k5zhang> quit
<archl> lainme: 额。我前两天也是。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 你同学是穆斯林？
<archl> lainme: 一直思考我这么白菜的人生意义。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 一堆呢
<zodiac_> adam8157:   set enc=utf8   set fencs=utf8,gbk,gb2312,gb18030,cp936 后还是乱码
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 都是阿拉伯人？
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我在一个实验室,这里一堆伊斯兰人
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 不是,
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 哦，就是信仰伊斯兰教的教徒是吧。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 法国人还是大多数
<_access> samson-cn: s/穆罕默德/默罕默德
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 不过有一句话说的对,如果伊斯兰人的比例超过10%,这个国家就不稳定了
<adam8157> zodiac_: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.vimrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 法国现在就开始很不稳定了,
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: Iran 是多少？
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 抢劫,枪杀什么都有
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 极端教义太可怕了
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: iran?我还没有碰到过iran的人
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我在想，基督教世界不是也有十字军东征的事情。
<archl> :)
<_access> kk: you seem like an idiot
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 圣经是不变的，但教义是由人来解释的。。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 法国是个允许多重国籍的国家,而北非比如阿尔及利亚,摩洛哥,黎巴嫩都是多重国籍
<archl> 道不同不相为谋。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 教义不同
<archl> 都认为自己是正确的
<archl> 嗯嗯
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我以前的房东就是一个80多的老奶奶,那是纯基督教徒,居善良的
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 佛教在古印度的消散，就和阿拉伯人入侵有关。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 如果现代人来一次取经的话，估计是东天取经了，来中国取佛经
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 这未必，还有南传佛教啊
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 其实我还是挺喜欢非洲的,可是北非那里的伊斯兰人有点让我紧张.
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 不过大乘佛教主要是汉语系和藏语系的了。
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我刚果的同学就很热情阿
<Cherrot> 羡慕你们这些在国外的 :)
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 我还羡慕你们在国内的呢
<_access> Cherrot: 不用羡慕，肉身翻墙
<Cherrot> samson-cn: :D
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 我们在国外的生活看起来风光,那是照片
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 真真考出去学习工作的人还是很苦的
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 每天造出晚归的,搞科研,赶报告.打工
<Cherrot> samson-cn: :) 苦倒没关系，起码有付出有回报，而不是天天做没意义的事情。。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 大乘佛教在讲什么？
<archl> Cherrot: 有没有意义真的很难说
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 我了解很肤浅。按照我目前的理解对中观的理解，应该是缘起性空吧。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 取经的故事不就是取大乘佛法么
<Cherrot> archl: 今天很沮丧 :(  被脑残击败了
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 哀,国内大家都是以为留学就是来法国交个流,上个奢侈品设计
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 还有六度。
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 在三藏取经之前大乘经典就有在中国的了。
<Cherrot> samson-cn: ;)
<archl> Cherrot: 脑残其实到处都是，有何沮丧呢。
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 例如《金刚经》最流行的版本是鸠摩罗什译本，不是玄奘译本。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 按现代物理学的角度讲，一切都是注定也是有道理的
<archl> Cherrot: 40%的东西都不好：）
<samson-cn> Cherrot: 搞工科的太苦了,埋头苦干
<archl> samson-cn: 那不是乐趣么
<Cherrot> archl: 只求快快逃离这鬼地方
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 佛教不认为“一切都是注定的”，那是宿命论的观点。
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 很多人对佛教有很多误解。
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 深表同感！ 被当做免费劳动力使唤
<samson-cn> archl: 哀,一个人身在异国他乡的感觉不好受阿....
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 大到宇宙，小到什么什么子中微子，都有他固定的规律
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 并不完全是。
<archl> samson-cn: 哦。我在哪里都难融。
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 是不是有个 海森堡的测不准原理
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 举个例子
<samson-cn> archl: 不像那些富二代出来镀金,我们这些穷学生当初抓到一个机会就拼了...
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 不确定性原理
<alvin_rxg> Compiègne ?
<samson-cn> archl: 结果还在熬着,也不知道什么时候是个头
<namoamitabuddha> _access: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncertainty_principle
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Uncertainty principle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 测不准是因为人还没有完成进化，是还不够聪明吧
<Cherrot> samson-cn: 穷学生只能靠自己打拼 通宵过后是晴空……
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 你先看下那个定理。
 * archl 属于另类。。。
<Cherrot> archl: 死宅一个
 * archl 对金钱太不看重了
<archl> Cherrot: 哦
<alvin_rxg> 我 urb 一会儿先
<archl> alvin_rxg: 死宅
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 你知道compiegne?
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 不确定性是不可避免的。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 难道测不准的部分就是人的精神因素？看看先
 * archl 再下线了
<archl> 趁着暖和的时候睡觉，等会儿起来 9度室温还可以坚持。
<Cherrot> archl: 等下
<archl> Cherrot: 哦。
<Cherrot> archl: 你之前推荐的一个游戏是 urban terror 对吧？
<archl> Cherrot: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 量子力学
<archl> Cherrot: 4年前？
<roylez> archl: 渣袋鼠
<Cherrot> archl: 哦 好的
<archl> roylez: 小乐？
<Cherrot> archl: 怎么可能…… 记得是在IRC里给我推荐的
<roylez> Cherrot: 您跟谁说话呢？
<Cherrot> roylez: 都不等我讲完话……
<roylez> Cherrot: 我送他去睡觉了
<Cherrot> roylez: ...
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<roylez> Cherrot: 崇拜不?
<Cherrot> roylez: 给个帽子吧 :D
<roylez> Cherrot: 那不行
<roylez> Cherrot: 否则我这独裁怎么玩
<_access> namoamitabuddha:  那个不确定性产生了更大的无知，
<Cherrot> roylez: 囧
 * _access 主席要独裁
 * _access 法西斯专政
<Cherrot> _access: bye bye ..
<_access> Cherrot: 你怎知我会被kick??
<Cherrot> _access: 直觉
<Cherrot> _access: 警惕性
<Cherrot> roylez: 是么？
<_access> Cherrot: 被T了无数次了
<_access> Cherrot: 你就别勾他的
<Cherrot> _access: :D
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 《金刚经》和《心经》是般若期具有代表性的经典，找些高僧大德的解释看看，这样能有一点了解。
<_access> Cherrot: 主席必竟是主席，
 * Cherrot 还有啥好玩的第一人称射击游戏推荐么？
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 忘记说了，诸法实相是大乘的一个重要观点。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 你要在这里布道么？表示对诸法不解
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 我只是说明一些事实。
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 大乘的伤不起
<Junie> 有人在不？
<_access> Junie: 有bot在
<Junie> _access: 哈哈。。
<Junie> _access: 你是？
 * Cherrot 来也匆匆去也匆匆。。
 * _access 来也匆匆，去也冲冲
<samson-cn> 来也冲冲去也匆匆
<_access> 难道这里要讨论WC文化？
<Cherrot> shellex .
<shellex> Cherrot: ?
<Cherrot> shellex: 木事
<shellex> o
<nihui> 切萝卜 ...
<shellex> bot在#kde-cn
<shellex> 不在这边
<Cherrot> nihui: ... who are you ?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 咳咳
<Cherrot> nihui: :P
<namoamitabuddha> _access: 主要是有些人打着科学或者宗教的旗号，宣传自己的乱神怪力、了知前世今生、算命如神等等，吸引很多教徒。那样还不如信基督教，至少是行善的，能种下很多善因。
<living-death> 有人是archlinux么？
<living-death> 有人使archlinux么？
<Amesists> 啥问题
<living-death> 安无线网的时候 make不执行
<Amesists> living-death: 驱动么？先试试看去aur找
<samson-cn> living-death: 查看makefile了?
<namoamitabuddha> 驱动的话，首先看新的内核里面是否有。
<living-death> aur上不去有makefile
<Amesists> living-death: 上不去……那make的时候啥错误
<_access> namoamitabuddha: 我在泰州到哈尔滨的车上碰到过一个女人，到处跟人宣讲基督，她说的一句话很经典：信耶酥吧，耶酥为了人类甘愿自已被火烧死，我们不信他信谁啊
<samson-cn> living-death: 所以makefile里面写的什么?
<living-death> 应该是少了 build-essential之类的
<living-death> ubuntu里是这个
<Amesists> living-death: arch里面那些gcc啥的应该默认有的，你把错误贴出来吧
<living-death> ==
<Amesists> living-death: 另外你的啥驱动，我帮你在aur看看
<living-death> make: *** /lib/modules/"release"/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<living-death> 802.11 Linux STA
<living-death> archwiki里让使这个
<samson-cn> 改makefile试试
<samson-cn> makefile里面的release不对称
<living-death> 不要轻易该把
<samson-cn> 改成你自己/lib/modules/下面对应的内核试试
<samson-cn> ....
<_access> 那个不确定理论同时可以被称为精密的数学不等式，更准确一些粒子的位置是确定的，所以更精确的说，其不确定性是确定的，量子力学也并未有不确性的发生
<living-death> 我是少按了东西在ubuntu里是
<living-death> apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<living-death> # apt-get build-dep linux
<Amesists> living-death: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless 这个么，按archwiki的说法的话已经在内核里了呀……
<kk> Amesists ⇪ t: Broadcom wireless - ArchWiki
<living-death> 这么解决的
<_access> namo去哪了
<living-death> ？
<Freebuilder> 还是 Debian 比较适合我
<living-death> 是说已经默认按了？
<Amesists> living-death: 这个打不开么……？https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=19514
<kk> Amesists ⇪ t: AUR (en) - broadcom-wl
<samson-cn> Freebuilder: 同感阿
<living-death> 。。。。打不开。。
<alvin_rxg> aur 被墙了
<living-death> 是因为我没注册么
<Amesists> alvin_rxg: 是么……我这里还行……估计是教育网的原因……
<Amesists> living-death: 我把aur上的tarball发给你？
<alvin_rxg> 我忘了加个问号了
<living-death> 那我翻墙后试试把 谢谢现
<Amesists> living-death: 里面还有些patch
<living-death> 发过来吧就
<Amesists> 咋发？
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<living-death> sunmeg.89@gmail.com
<Amesists> living-death: 发了话说你$ lspci -vnn | grep 14e4的输出是啥
<living-death> ==
<living-death> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)
<living-death> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Amesists> living-death: 按照archwiki的说法应该就是用aur上那个 broadcom-wl了。你装一下试试好了……
<living-death> 好我试试 但我觉的是make的问题
<living-death> 先试试把
<alvin_rxg> 在 aur 的文件里 make ???
<living-death> 因为在ubuntu下出现我的错误是没安装build-essential linux-headers-generic这类东西
<living-death> bc官网上说的
<Amesists> alvin_rxg: 他说之前make的时候
<Amesists> living-death: PKGBUILD里面有这句：make -C /lib/modules/"${_kernver}"/build M=`pwd`
<debianer> 最近有啥好玩的吗
<living-death> google都上不去了。。
<Amesists> living-death: 看样子要显示地加-C
<living-death> ？
<Huahua> 各位可有人记得 zhanGirl 这个 bot 么
<Huahua> 记得的话麻烦给 shellex 说说
<living-death> 这句话没懂
<Amesists> living-death: 没事你直接makepkg好了……
<Amesists> 我说那个tarball下面的PKGBUILD里面make的时候后面还有其他参数
<Amesists> living-death: 估计就是因为没加那个参数所以make的时候才出错的
<living-death> 哦
<living-death> build-essential linux-headers-generic
<living-death> [thanatoid@Archlinux Downloads]$ makepkg
<living-death> ==> ERROR: PKGBUILD does not exist.
<Amesists> living-death: 你把那个tarball解压出来到那个目录里面再makepkg...
<living-death> password?
<Amesists> living-death: 什么password?
<alvin_rxg> tar axf
<samson-cn> tar xvzf?
<alvin_rxg> a == Jgz blabla
<living-death> makepkg后要密码
<alvin_rxg> v necessary?
<samson-cn> ....
<Amesists> living-death: 你的密码或者root的密码打一下试试……
<alvin_rxg> living-death: 密码 caoliu.com
<Amesists> 。。。
<china_guang> 大家好啊
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: 经典阿
<samson-cn> alvin_rxg: http://www.t66y.com/index.php
<kk> samson-cn,啥网址y 草榴社
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢!谢谢大家，谢谢mtv，谢谢ntv，谢谢 otv
<Amesists> 我怎么记得makepkg不加参数只是生成一个包应该不要密码的啊……
<living-death> 如何把用户添到wheel组。。。
<samson-cn> Amesists: 估计是解压密码...
<Amesists> # gpasswd -a user wheel
<china_guang> 我怎么把我的gnome关闭啊
<samson-cn> china_guang: 什么版本的Linux?
<debianer> 最近wuala还有人玩吗
<china_guang> ubuntu12.04
<soiamso> china_guang: alt - sys rq - b
<living-death> thanatoid is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<soiamso> china_guang: ctrl + alt + f1
<Amesists> living-death: # visudo
<Amesists> living-death: 然后把你加进去，详情参考archwiki
<samson-cn> Amesists: 直接su不行?
<china_guang> soiamso：那样好像是图形界面并没有关闭把
<living-death> 不行
<soiamso> china_guang: kill x
<living-death> [root@Archlinux broadcom-wl]# makepkg
<living-death> ==> ERROR: Running makepkg as root is a BAD idea and can cause permanent,
<samson-cn> china_guang: 安装显卡驱动?
<living-death> catastrophic damage to your system. If you wish to run as root, please
<living-death> use the --asroot option.
<Amesists> samson-cn: 最好不要用root去makepkg
<samson-cn> Amesists: 受教了
<croco> \topic
<Amesists> living-death: 你先让自己有sudo权限再在普通用户下面去makepkg
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<living-death> 要有sudo权限不是要把用户加到wheel这个group里么？
<Amesists> living-death: 要看/etc/sudoers里面怎么写了
<Amesists> living-death: wheel组应该只是让用户可以用su切过去
<living-death> 哦。
<living-death> 看来用archlinux还早了嫩了阿
<Amesists> living-death: 多看看archwiki就行了，写得挺清楚的
<living-death> 谢谢你了 我自己再看看吧
<Amesists> living-death: 我觉得你把sudo搞定了再去makepkg然后安装一下就ok了……
<Huahua> 默认的话，admin 组的用户可以 sudo
<living-death> ok
<Amesists> Huahua: 貌似我这里都没有admin组……
<stardiviner> 在mutt中,有没有可能用外部的工具查看邮件的body内容 ?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 把 pager 还是 viewer 换成别的就行了。
<adam8157> kk: adam8157是宇宙主宰
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: thanks
<kk> adam8157, 什么是宇宙的主人吗？  ㍮ 
<adam8157> kk: adam8157是宇宙主宰
<adam8157> kk: 谁是宇宙主宰?
<kk> adam8157, 太多的递归AIML。  ㍮ 
 * adam8157 啊啊啊啊都是笨蛋
<shellex> 这个KK用的是一个内核
<shellex> kk也用的Alice
<shellex> kk: 你好
<shellex> 如果让kk和HanMM对话不知道是啥效果
<shellex> kk: 你好
<kk> shellex, 您好！  ㍯ 
<shellex> kk: 你是白痴
<shellex> 这个kk好迟钝
<shellex> 算了
<xitingshui> ...
<richard_ma> kk: help
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又换回arch了？
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 手贱？
<jasonham> 我的12.04每次开机都会把我的笔记本的麦给打开，怎么让它自动处于关闭的状态？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 挑中了一个20刀的包包
<knownbad> Prada?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 傻逼才买那牌子
<mugebjgd> knownbad: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00404S6S0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2D87X6XEZ3R83
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y Amazon.com: Fantasybag Urban sport sling pack-Black,SB-6826: Office Products
<soiamso> jasonham: 麦打开了会怎样？
<knownbad> 会克
<knownbad> 结果就麦克麦克的。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 一般。
<knownbad> 这个有才些。  http://goo.gl/ms0OE
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: UTG Multi-functional Tactical Messenger Bag - Dark Earth: Sports & Outdoors
<knownbad> 对了，我有 amazon prime 2 days shipping 如果你需要的话。
<knownbad> 但你是富二代应该不需要。
<roylez> adam8157: kk 不是笨蛋，你是
<knownbad> 你真要那款，红色版比较好看些。
<adam8157> roylez: 你去那边办公室了啊
<jasonham> soiamso: 反正不爽，有办法吗？
<soiamso> jasonham: pacmd 修改输入音量
<stardiviner> 那个命令是列出系统内所有的用户和群组的啊?
<jasonham> soiamso: root@jason-ubuntu-ThinkPad-X220:/media# apt-cache search pacmd
<jasonham> pulseaudio-utils - Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server
<jasonham> 现在只有找到这个
<jasonham> 是它吗？
<knownbad> 是
<soiamso> jasonham: 不知道能不能关闭设备，调输入音量还是可以的
<jasonham> soiamso: 我用系统自带的，关掉后每次开机又会自己打开
<soiamso> jasonham: 系统好像用pa 的配置脚本，pacmd 也就是一个命令行方法。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 真觉得 messenger bag 比较 urban fashion 些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: url
<knownbad> 除非你比较动态些像骑脚踏车。
<roylez> adam8157: 你们用不用webex？
<adam8157> roylez: 啥破玩儿
<roylez> adam8157: okay....
<roylez> adam8157: 屏幕共享的，netapp的渣人都用这个，ie能用，firefox不行
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 就买个 Prada 的吧，你不用你老婆也要。。。哈哈哈
<jasonham> soiamso: pulseaudio 这个东西全然不会用啊。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 屏幕共享 难道不使用vnc?
<adam8157> roylez: 你绝对不会找到另一个比RH更办公友好linux的公司了
<roylez> adam8157: 有，Google
<adam8157> roylez: 不可能"更"
<roylez> adam8157: 人家包游泳包桑拿，你们如花有这么友好？
<jasonham> soiamso: pacmd的man好简单啊。。。没怎么用的例子吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 游泳倒是有, 桑拿没有. 医院的按摩啥的倒是可以100%商业保险报销...
<roylez> adam8157: 擦
<soiamso> jasonham: pacmd  help
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 她才不用那垃圾牌子的
<knownbad> 直接用 alsamixer 搞不好简单些。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 廉价劳工去，等等回来再看看 messenger bag.  有些复古的蛮不错哦。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 发个链接阿
<hoxily_uc> ...
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 用你中学的书包就行了。
<knownbad> 再绑个少年先锋队的旗子。
<hoxily_uc> Why I still awaken now?
<jasonham> hoxily_uc: R U drunk?
<casio1374633> 凌晨好
<casio1374633> 估计没人
<casio1374633> 哇卡卡
<jasonham> casio1374633: .....
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<zerta_D> hello
<kk> zerta_D, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<dchxcrow> hello
<kk> dchxcrow, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<dchxcrow> kk,你好傻
<kk> dchxcrow, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍙ 
<dchxcrow> kk,你好傻
<dchxcrow> kk, 被我说中了吧
<kk> dchxcrow, 它...  ㍙ 
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆在家呢？
<knownbad> 是啊，她似乎安逸于这里的生活。
<knownbad> http://www.math.hmc.edu/~benjamin/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y HMC Math: Harvey Mudd College Department of Mathematics
<knownbad> 公司请他来演讲。
<knownbad> http://www.hmc.edu/specialinterestfeatures/inthenews/ArtonColbert.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y ‘Colbert Report’ Features Prof. Art Benjamin
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/yWutk
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Shop Sale - Timbuk2 Bags
<knownbad> 啊，走了？
<knownbad> 妈你个A.
<alvin_rxg> 爸你个B.
<zerta-D> ……
<alvin_rxg> i wish u could be happy instead
<alvin_rxg> thre's nothing else i can do
<knownbad> Yes, you are already happy but perhaps not satisfied.
<alvin_rxg> but love u the best that i can
<alvin_rxg> that i can
<alvin_rxg> oh oh oh ~~~~~~
<alvin_rxg> darlin
<alvin_rxg> u r hiding in the closet once again.
<alvin_rxg> shit, 德語好點了，英語不熟練了，得看字幕了。以前明明可以盲打的…
<zerta-D> 英语不咋的的路过。
<alvin_rxg> zerta-D: 既然扯到計算機了，英語還是好好學學吧
<xiamx> = =
<alvin_rxg> 好多人扯個中文的 error log，我看了半天，愣是肯不懂。
<alvin_rxg> s/肯/看/
<knownbad> 爷爷的，在打歌词。
<knownbad> 不鸟你。
<knownbad> 鄙视你。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: thx.
<knownbad> 个人觉得理工应该用拉丁文。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: :| 不是吧…
<zerta-D> 拉丁文。。。
<knownbad> 虽说我也不懂拉丁文。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 7月份一起學吧
<knownbad> 拉丁文是西方语言的源头嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 這理解
<knownbad> 那你猎女的计划进行的如何？
<alvin_rxg> 先，爭做高帥富。高不用了，就做帥和富吧。帥就是富了以後，找個形象設計師整下完事了。
<zerta-D> 所以，就是努力赚钱咯？
<alvin_rxg> zerta-D: 是咩。
<alvin_rxg> zerta-D: 現實的看的話，的確是如此。古人云：書中自有黃金屋，然後就有眼如玉
<alvin_rxg> 原句是金鍾su
<alvin_rxg> :/ 千鍾粟
<knownbad> 吊金钟。
<alvin_rxg> - -!   ===>>>   int *pa=&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&*&a;
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/29897837/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 谁说学C语言枯燥？马上给你编出原创C语言笑话六则……
<dchxcrow> kk, 讲个笑话呗
<kk> dchxcrow, 好吧，我会告诉他们，当我看见他们。  ㍜ 
<alvin_rxg> kk: 哈哈哈哈
<dchxcrow> kk, can you speak English?
<alvin_rxg> kk: 哈哈哈哈
<kk> alvin_rxg, 我很高兴你找到这个有趣的......  ㍜ 
<alvin_rxg> kk: 哈哈哈哈
<dchxcrow> kk,哈哈哈哈哈
<kk> alvin_rxg, 我很高兴你找到这个有趣的......  ㍝ 
<knownbad> kk: 妈你个A
<knownbad> kk, 妈你个A
<kk> knownbad, 如果你能有什么样的机器人会是什么呢？  ㍝ 
<knownbad> kk, 脱光
<dchxcrow> kk,你有jj还是没有呢?
<dchxcrow> kk, 为什么总是不理会我呢?
<kk> dchxcrow, 你有多少时间？  ㍝ 
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 它的发言时间有限定的
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg, 是两次发言之间的么?还是一共的发言时间?
<alvin_rxg> 间隔
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,是用什么写的呢?
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 据说是 bash。具体不清楚，等 ikk- 来 或者 kk人机合体了的时候问问
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,kk,是整个系统的机器人,还是个人为自己写的
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 个人。且 op 支持
<_access> alvin_rxg, 什么
<alvin_rxg> _access: 什么
<_access> alvin_rxg, 支持什么？
<alvin_rxg> _access: 支持什麼？
<_access> -_-!  ^_^?
<alvin_rxg> -_-! ^_^?
<dchxcrow> 遇到copy mode 啦 ~~
<alvin_rxg> debian 還有 1062 個 release bug 要解決…
<alvin_rxg> *release-critical bugs
<_access> kk, ^_^?
<_access> kk, why you are client
<_access> kk, you looks like one idiot
<zerta-D> 刚试了下在tty下看电影。只有影像没声音
<zerta-D> 有人知道怎么弄不？
<alvin_rxg> mplayer -ao help ?
<_access> zerta-D, 很早以前就用过，不过完全没问题啊
<knownbad> 再用力些吧。
<alvin_rxg> tty 下邊很多東西用不了，最後還是得開 X ……
<zerta-D> 我再试试
<alvin_rxg> 雖然我使用的界面和 tty 很像……  http://uploadpie.com/acFnb
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,awesome?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<knownbad> 为什么要在 tty 下看影音？  tty 的定义是？
<alvin_rxg> 最近 i3 已經很棒了。想用它的 tabbed window 功能。
<alvin_rxg> tty 一般的定義是沒有 X
<knownbad> 是啊，那就跟着 text 吧。
<dchxcrow> i3 和 awesome, 区别是些什么呢?
<alvin_rxg> 可以臨時開個 X 測試下啦。 ==>> X & DISPLAY=:0.0 mplayer blabla.avi
<_access> alvin_rxg, 这是kk的源码：https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<kk> _access ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 不同的 window manager。
<alvin_rxg> ruby..
<_access> alvin_rxg, 你用的是xfce??
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,这个我也知道啊.话说,你右边图片右边那个用的什么放音乐的?
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 那個是 ncmpcpp 用來顯示的。播放器是 mpd
<knownbad> 我希望你答的是 ipod.
<knownbad> 问，如何在 linux 下看电视？  答，开电视。
<alvin_rxg> nice
<knownbad> Really?  You don't say?
<alvin_rxg> `?192.168.0.1
<alvin_rxg> `192.168.0.1
<alvin_rxg> >192.168.0.1
<alvin_rxg> tt Hello
<knownbad> Sleepy yet?
<alvin_rxg> > uname -a
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,看了你的awesome后,搞的我也想折腾一下了
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 搞唄
<dchxcrow> 上次搞过一次,不成功,也忘了为什么又换回来了
<alvin_rxg> rst
<alvin_rxg> kk 的代碼有檢測拼音的呀… 咋沒做好呢？
<kk> alvin_rxg, 我从来没有听说过。  ㍞ 
<alvin_rxg> > blabla * 3
<alvin_rxg> >f
<kk>  06:25
<_____aaaa> am I in?\
<_____aaaa> test
<kk> _____aaaa, .. ..  ㍟ 
<_____aaaa> kk: you just seem like an idiot
<_____aaaa> you seem just like an idiot
<mugebjgd> knownbad 已经定了
<knownbad> 哦，那个？
<mugebjgd> 下周三到货
<knownbad> 就第一个？
<mugebjgd> 忘记了 20刀的那个
<mugebjgd> knownbad 现在双
<mugebjgd> android
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> 你是 mojito 喝多了？
<mugebjgd> 三星平板加
<mugebjgd> HTC手机啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad 不是手机ing 拼音输入法的问题
<knownbad> 富二代。
 * knownbad 跪拜
<mugebjgd> knownbad 自己挣的钱
 * knownbad 烧香
<mugebjgd> knownbad 舔我的脚趾
<knownbad> 你要烧 RMB 还是 $?
<mugebjgd> knownbad 欧元
<knownbad> 底下共产党的机会大些。
<knownbad> 可能 RMB 好用些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 佛州好热
<knownbad> 所以叫你去沙滩看比基尼啊。
<knownbad> 买杯酒给妹妹然后。。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 不爽
<mugebjgd> knownbad 没意思 还不如回家看老婆
<knownbad> 你喜欢小巧些的？
<mugebjgd> knownbad 当然了
<knownbad> 还是去开开眼界。　　我也没精力去胡搞但看看是一定的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 没意思
<knownbad> 不看非男人。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 回家看老婆
<knownbad> 你想家了？　　说不得你老婆正享受没人吵的日子呢。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 屁
<knownbad> 不怕乱说就怕说中。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-25
<BYC> Paste your /etc/fstab & fdisk result
<jock_001> 早上好啊
<sjd_zeus> ...............
<sjd_zeus> ................
<sjd_zeus> 大早上的咋就没人聊天呢
 * chgtg 没几个熟人了
<chgtg> sjd_zeus: 大早上的就聊啊，不用工作？
<sjd_zeus> 工作不就是聊聊天，泡泡妞，喝喝茶，看看書嗎？
<chgtg> sjd_zeus: 公务员啊！
<sjd_zeus> chgtg: NO
<personball> 工作是上上网聊聊天看看服务器。。。
<chgtg> 大爽啊
<richard_ma> 公务员还得吃吃饭 喝喝酒 扎扎针什么的
<Patrick_DJ> morning, everybody.
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 你嘛工作
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 小学老师
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 你教學生用Linux嗎
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus:  没有环境，单位机器一律预装Windows
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 我看了下，學校的教科書都是基於windows寫的
<richard_ma> 是的，从师资上说也没有足够的人手来实现这个
<richard_ma> 根源是中国的版权意识差啊
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 你在哪里看到的教科书呢？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 我外甥女的課本
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 都是基於windows xp+msoffice的
<richard_ma> 是的，没错
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 其实编教材的人有几个知道Linux的？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 不知道這些小學教材是些甚麼樣的人編寫的
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 一点科学根据都没有。拿科学教材来说，教学进度要求3月带学生观察油菜花，北方3月还下雪呢，哪里去找花？更别说油菜花了！
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 那編寫這個的是南方人，我老家三月就有油菜花了
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 你老家哪里？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 只能說中國地大物博呀
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 安徽
<snoop_fy> sjd_zeus: 哈哈，老乡
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 所以说不合理么，至少应该按照区域的物候现象分组编写
<sjd_zeus> snoop_fy: 你安徽哪裏人
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 我是天津的
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 你說的有道理
<snoop_fy> 我发现我们公司有的网络环境里不能用erc连上服务器
<snoop_fy> sjd_zeus: 池州
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 或者模块化，让教师自由调整教学进度
<sjd_zeus> snoop_fy: 我安慶的，不遠呀
<snoop_fy> sjd_zeus: 隔江相对啊。。。。
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 安庆和徽州，安徽名字是这两个地方名字拼起来的？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 你太擡舉那些編寫教材的老師了，還模塊化，他們有幾個人知道甚麼叫模塊化呀
<snoop_fy> richard_ma: 对的
<maplebeats> 大清早的就起来水了啊
<snoop_fy> richard_ma: 以前安庆一直是省会，直到中华民国沦陷以后才改的
<jyfl987> 额  安庆和池州都是我徽州附近的哈
<richard_ma> maplebeats: 这还大清早？
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: 都10點多了，還大清早呀
<maplebeats> 哦，我刚上完课头晕了
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 安徽就分南北  你要具体到市才行  否则 亳州跟我徽州的时令绝对不同
<sjd_zeus> 又來一個老師
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 恩，呵呵
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 教育界能有点能量的都是年过花甲的大爷大妈，指着这些人搞教育改革，基本没啥戏
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 那些人也不是没本事  只是状元不一定是好老师
<maplebeats> 哪里有老师？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 恩，教育界還是將資歷的
<jyfl987> 自己有本事是一回事  能不能很好的教给别人是另外一回事
<yappy> nautilus打开局域网，中文计算机名乱码怎么办？
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 并不是说他们没有本事，他们的年龄，接受新事物速度很慢，何谈改革？
<maplebeats> yappy: 凉拌
<sjd_zeus> yappy: 字符編碼的問題吧
<yappy> sjd_zeus: 是，安什么插件？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 所以說得注入些新鮮血液了
<richard_ma> yappy: 猜猜看
<sjd_zeus> yappy: 不用插件的吧
<yappy> 那怎么办
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 我觉得接受新事物跟年龄也不是绑定的 因为我也看到好多年轻人顽固得很  你不能给人随便套标签
<yappy> sjd_zeus: 那怎么办
<sjd_zeus> yappy: 你改下你的字符集試試
<yappy> sjd_zeus: 全局改？不好。
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 这不是套标签的问题，我也见过六十多大爷计算机编辑视频的。你看过《三体》不？
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 关键是整个教育体制 压根就不想培养人  或者明明想培养人  实际做的确实妨碍培养的事  所谓南辕北辙
<sjd_zeus> 其實好多事吧，政策導向是好的，實施過程中變樣了
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 看过 我也混科幻界  不过我看国外的多点  国内的 我喜欢何夕的多点  三体也看过
<yappy> sjd_zeus: 能不能只改 nautilus 的？
<sjd_zeus> yappy: 我沒試過，你試下
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 《三体》第二部，人类陷入外星人入侵恐慌，决定全世界搞宇宙飞船。还记得章北海造人造的陨石雨么？我觉得除非有那么大的动作，否则很难有实质性的改变
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 我閨女1歲了，多大可以教計算機
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 如果她有兴趣，认识英文字母就可以了
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 小说不是现实  只是作者自己想法的一种演绎 就好像你不要拿武侠来说打架
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 我始终觉得学习是要看兴趣的，不是逼出来的
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 只是说下我的感受
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 你这点我倒是同意  学习是要看兴趣的
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 我觉得教育就是给孩子提供更多的尝试新事物的机会，然后让他们自己决定自己的方向
<richard_ma> 中国人，很多时候不是能力不行，是不会选择
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 我自己就是出于兴趣学编程的  我发现你是根据自己兴趣来学某个东西 然后某个东西要求你掌握另外一个知识  你再去学另外那个知识   而我们现在的教育是预设你要学某个东西  需要先学一个前置的知识  这才是问题所在  学生根本没兴趣
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 教师也不解释为何要学这个
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 另外一个就是 现在的教育都是以考大学为目的 做题把人给做恶心了
<jyfl987> 开会去
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 小的时候是这样，学生不知道他们学的东西有何实际价值
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 我家寶貝現在特喜歡聽有節奏的音樂，還會自己跟着搖擺
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 多好玩儿啊，哈哈
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 小的时候和长大了不一样嘛
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 尝试下舞蹈，健美操啥的？
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 所以我現在每天回家都給她彈琴
<richard_ma> sjd_zeus: 我觉得人应该在 科技、艺术、体育各有一项兴趣爱好，才能算是一个合格的人
<sjd_zeus> richard_ma: 看她自己喜歡咯，喜歡啥就學啥，不要第一，不要高分，喜歡就好
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 说是这么说，到时候就看着办了哦。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才看到个傻叉客户做的校对，对方明确表示宁可不要文字通顺也一定要字字死抠
<Colin-shzsc> 是发回给我们在深圳的一个团队看是否合适的，结果把人家给气得火冒三丈，直接就说“我不想看了”
<Colin-shzsc> 涉及的文件看上去貌似是 Novell 的东西，不过不是直接从 Novell 直接发过来的，是外包的别的公司接的项目——难道 Novell 居然托了个王伯伯？
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 也可能別人工作嚴謹呢
<richard_ma> Colin-shzsc: 没准是这公司外包给Novell的
<imtxc> 球套幻灯片模板。。。
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 问一下 有方法知道cmake完成与否吗？
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<byzantium> 我想做一个脚本
<byzantium> 是一些编译到问题
<byzantium> cmake 完成之后 然后make
<byzantium> 但是我不知到什么时候能够cmake完成
<byzantium> 有命令或者信号可以表示cmake完成吗？
<byzantium> kk, ?
<imtxc> 谁给个中文的beamer模板吧。。。
<imtxc> hamo_notail: ，
<imtxc> ofan: 。
<nyfair> cmake完成难道不返回1么
<nyfair> 我记得archlinux的打包脚本里cmake就直接这么用的
<imtxc> hai  自己做去。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你竟然这么早就去公司了
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> GNUdog: 蛋蛋竟然又穿着ubuntu的T跑公司来晃荡。。。
<GNUdog> gfrog, 把丫踢出去
<nyfair> gfrog: 蛋蛋是T?
<OTiux> @@
<nyfair> gfrog: 谁是P?
<gfrog> GNUdog: 踢了蛋蛋，Kexin会找我玩命的。 lol
<gfrog> nyfair: @@
<GNUdog> gfrog, 你找 yshao 罩着你啊
<gfrog> GNUdog: @_@
<GNUdog> gfrog, 去吧
 * hamo_notail 同意踢蛋蛋...
<GNUdog> gfrog, 老大一般都是去吃 subway，你可以提前下楼拦截
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> hamo_notail, 无尾蛤蟆你好
<richard_ma> 恩，这才像Ubuntu-cn频道的”水“平
<gfrog> GNUdog: 那天在楼下拉面馆偶遇老大。。。
<min> 唉…上课好无聊…
<GNUdog> gfrog, 没上去提起蛋蛋么？
<hamo_notail> GNUdog: 提起谁的蛋蛋？
 * hamo_notail 我又邪恶了？
<GNUdog> hamo_notail, 你的
<gfrog> GNUdog: 提他干嘛。。。 我上午WFH，中午去公司晚了，结果给老大解释了半天，囧。
<GNUdog> gfrog, 就说 WFH 就好了，用解释么
<min> 怎么大
<GNUdog> gfrog, 告诉 yshao，公司有个间谍
<yappy> 为什么debian 和fedora 中同样版本的bash 的 [[ ]] 表现不一样？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 这个。。。 多说了一嘴昨晚跟巴西大叔唠嗑来着，结果老大比较好奇，于是就得多费唇舌了。。
<min> 大家有做P0werpc的吗?有
 * GNUdog 关机清理键盘去
<min> 一般都用什么来访真呀
<yappy> debian　中说 [[ ]] 错误
<byzantium>  if ["$?"=="0"];then  echo "1"; fi
<byzantium> 这个有错误吗？
<byzantium>  if ["$?"=="0"];then  echo "1"; fi
<byzantium>  if ["$?"=="0"];then  echo "1"; fi
<min> 空格？
<byzantium> ???
<min> 方括号有空格 [ **** ]
<richard_ma> y
<hamo_notail> byzantium: bash中  [ 也是一个命令
<hamo_notail> byzantium: 而 ] 是这个命令的一个参数
<byzantium> 那该 怎么写呀
<richard_ma> byzantium: if [ "$?" == "0" ]
<min> yes
<byzantium> 有完整的版本吗？
<min> 那个 == 和 = 有什么区别呀
<min> 在if里
<min> 记得好像=也可以判断是否相等？
<hadwinw> =不是赋值吗。
<hamo_notail> min: http://code.bulix.org/0bn30f-81542
<min> hamo
<min> hamo_notail 谢谢
<zodiac_> adam8157: set ff和set ffs的区别是什么？能set ff=unix ffs=dos吗
 * adam8157 away
<zodiac_> ofan: .
<mayli> 欧小龙?
<mayli> richard_ma: 马利?
<hoxily_real_man> hoxily_uc: hi
<snoop_fy> test
<kk> snoop_fy, .. ..  ㍤ 
<zendic> hi
<hoxily_uc> snoop_fy: test
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<hoxily_uc> zendic: fine
<ofan> 。。
<kk> zendic, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<bluek> windows7 pro，可以切换登陆用户名吗？我用ctrl+alt+del 两次貌似不行的哈
<bluek> 我想进我朋友电脑里面看看，又不敢直接破掉，想换个用户
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 用firefox每次打开链接都会覆盖当前页面，要不得按ctrl键，怎么解决这个问题，让ff像chrome一样
<hoxily_uc> zendic: chrome 也是这样的吧？
<ofan> bluek: 这个不能告诉你
<zendic> hoxily_uc: chrome不是这样，chrome在当前页面中打开链接的时候会新打开一个页面，而ff则会用当前页面覆盖
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 就中国网站的网页喜欢 target="_blank", 以新窗口（标签打开）
<bluek> ofan,告诉我一下吧嘿嘿，我想copy点资料，我对他的系统不熟悉
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 人家外国站都是页面跳转。
<ofan> bluek: 明显是干坏事
<bluek> ofan,不是干坏事，就是copy点cad图纸。。。我用的是draftsight
<ofan> bluek: 窃取资料
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 那能设置让外国网站也像国内网站那样吗？在ff里
<ofan> bluek: 商业犯罪
<bluek> ofan,这叫共享
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 没试过诶。
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 不想每次都按ctrl键
<hoxily_uc> zendic: http://www.w3school.com.cn/tags/tag_a.asp
<bluek> ofan,算了，不告诉我拉倒，我想想办法
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y HTML <a> 标签
<ofan> bluek: 微观窃取资料的
<ofan> 围观
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 看不懂
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 做得好的网站（比如论坛），会在帖子列表按钮上多一个按钮（新窗口打开）。
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 哦
<zendic> 还是不懂。。。
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 有没有啥插件之类的
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 如果你嫌Ctrl按键繁琐，好像可以安装一个插件，
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 嗯，
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 只需要鼠标拖动连接再松开就会自动新标签页打开了
<hoxily_uc> 链接
<zendic> 一般左手按ctrl键，而左手又要用鼠标，所以很纠结，
<personball> 鼠标手势
<sjd_zeus> 换成右手按ctrl不就得了
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 换右手用鼠标
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 附加组件名字叫 “火狐应用中心”
<zendic> 右手很少按ctrl
<zendic> 右ctrl super shift_R 几乎很少按
<zendic> hoxily_uc: ?
<bluek> 哈哈，我怎么这么笨啊，直接pe不就得了
<personball> chrome 扩展程序： Smooth Gestures
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 你可以看一下这个截图： http://imagebin.org/213789
<zendic> hoxily_uc: version...
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 这个插件的英文名字是啥
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 不知道
<hoxily_uc> 我找找看，能不能找到链接。
<hoxily_uc> 反正在中国上 http://firefox.com/ 无论如何会被强制性跳转到 http://www.firefox.com.cn/
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y Mozilla Firefox Web Browser — Free Download — mozilla.org
<hoxily_uc> 在这里下载的火狐，默认安装的话，会装上各种神奇的插件。
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 现在连的是外网，所以不会上cn
<cfy> iGnome: 神，您来啦
<nyfair> cfy: 还不快去取悦祂
<cfy> nyfair: 什么?
<nyfair> cfy: 打PP
<hoxily_uc> zendic: http://mozilla.com.cn/addon/107-firefox-app-center/ 你看看这个，“我要安装”按钮能不能安装。
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y 扩展 - 火狐应用中心——魔镜全面升级 - Firefox火狐中文社区
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 不能。。。
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 那么，是什么错误提示？
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 鼠标手势的英文是啥
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 我干脆在add-ons里搜下行了，
<cfy> iGnome: 神 , nyfair 在 打您 pp
<nyfair> cfy: 天地良心，我可是虔诚的
<cfy> nyfair: 得了吧
<sjd_zeus_> .......
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 好吧，也不一定要用这个插件才能实现。Mouse Gestures ？
<zendic> hoxily_uc: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mousecontrol/
<kk> zendic,啥网址y MouseControl :: Add-ons for Firefox
<nyfair> cfy: 还没上大学？
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 英语不是很好，你看看这个是不是我需要的
<cfy> nyfair: 什么?
<nyfair> cfy: 好奇呗
<cfy> nyfair: 你上大学没有?
<nyfair> cfy: 笨笨，看我的谈吐气质就能知道我的文化底蕴了
<cfy> nyfair: PhD?
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 大概 这条 可以 满足 要求： + Double click right button to open new tab
<bluek> nyfair, 那你看看我的？
<nyfair> cfy: 少年，眼光放开一点
<zkchan>       - -
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 感觉不太像。
<nyfair> bluek: who r u?
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 这条只说了open new tab
<bluek> nyfair, 你从我的字里行间能看出啥来？：）
<zendic> hoxily_uc: 不行，不找了，
<nyfair> bluek: 只能看你id了
<bluek> nyfair, 哦，说说无妨
<nyfair> 喜欢伪装成小资的技术死宅
<hoxily_uc> zendic: 哦
<Cherrot> 有IPv6用户么
<zendic> hoxily_uc: anyway,thx
<hoxily_uc> zendic: no thx
<bluek> nyfair, 呵呵，说话别这么尖锐
<bluek> nyfair, 我还以为你有多大能耐的呢，原来你也不过为了满足你的小资情调啊？
<nyfair> bluek: 1 我猜你明天就忘了这事了 2 毒舌是萌属性
<zendic> Cherrot: imadper貌似是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在也有点烦sns了
<bluek> nyfair, 您说的一定就是对的，因为您要面子，就算不对您也会争论成对的，有何意义否？
<jyfl987> bluek: 有意义，its called `killing time`
<Cherrot> zendic: 嗯 等他来了问问他 学校的IPv6对linux不太友好 :)
<nyfair> bluek: 争辩没有意义，耍人有意义
<bluek> nyfair, 别把你的缺点说在别人的身上，还有，别卖弄你的英文，我就是一初中毕业生，你在我面前卖弄那么一点小小的学问也不怕被人笑？
 * Cherrot 肿么了这是
<bluek> nyfair, 我想：把你和小人放在一起，我实在看不出有任何的区别。：）
 * zendic 估计是每月总有那么几天。。。
<nyfair> bluek: 天地良心啊，这里都是满腹经纶的大牛。我一不学无术的文科生来这里取经怎么就卖弄了
<jyfl987> bluek: 你看你  你怕被人笑就不敢展示学问了  你跟 nyfair 的 `要面子` 不是一样的嘛
 * Cherrot :D
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你文科哪个专业的？ 我也文科的嘛  不要妄自菲薄
<bluek> jyfl987, 你认为我要面子吗？我只是看不惯他对别人的教训，老气横秋
<Cherrot> bluek: 放宽心嘛 :)
<jyfl987> bluek: 我也看不惯你对别人的教训  而且我觉得你刚才说的 因为怕被别人笑就不卖弄学问  这也是一种要面子
 * Cherrot 貌似这里的文科生都好牛哦 LOL
<jyfl987> bluek: 正人先正己 你自己都做不到 就不要要求别人
<bluek> jyfl987, 嗯嗯，你太聪明了
<bluek> jyfl987, 我从来没有碰到像您这么聪明的人
 * jyfl987 己所不欲，勿施于人 基本的道理
 * zkchan - -!!!\
<bluek> jyfl987, 您还想表达什么吗？
<jyfl987> bluek: 你看  谈学问就谈学问么 现在又开始说反话 我倒是觉得你才像文科的
 * Cherrot 各自散了吧。。。
<bluek> jyfl987, 我就是一草包，我从来没说自己是文科，是您刚刚说的，您可是文科的高才生啊
<personball> Cherrot: 同意
<jyfl987> bluek: 你既然是草包 有啥资格说别人 你既然说我是高才生 所以我当然有资格教训你了
<nyfair> 嗯，散了吧，这样争论没重点
<Cherrot> 唉  又激怒一个。。。
 * zendic 建议大家没事可以看看youporn
<jyfl987> youporn不适合上班看 额
<Cherrot> zendic: O.o....
<Cherrot> pornhub吧
<jyfl987> 还是去看 starting forth吧   http://www.forth.com/starting-forth/
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Starting Forth - Leo Brodie
<nyfair> 咳咳
<ofan> faceporn
<bluek> jyfl987, 嗯嗯，那您继续教训吧，我虽然草包但是我至少还懂得什么叫廉耻，有些文科生连廉耻二字都不知道怎么字
<jock_001> 大家拉拉便便降降火吧
<ofan> http://faceporn.com
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Faceporn.no | Adult social porn network
 * zkchan 吵吧吵吧。继续继续。
<jyfl987> bluek: 草包有什么资格讲廉耻 :]
<Cherrot> nyfair: 恁到底说啥子了……
<jyfl987> ofan: 你先告诉我内容类型
<zendic> Cherrot: 怎么把接收的信息当指令让cmd运行？
<ofan> jyfl987: nsfw
<nyfair> bluek: 你自己都不自爱了，还说廉耻？
<Cherrot> zendic: IRC里接收的信息？
<bluek> jyfl987, 你对人的定义就是以学历来衡量的？这就是你一个文科生衡量人的标准？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我后面就是设计部门 我怕打开以后给他们搞到不少素材
 * ofan 花$70买的magic mouse坏了
<jyfl987> bluek: 这是你自己的标准 我可没说
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<personball> ofan: $70 ....
<jyfl987> bluek: 我倒是想问问你 你就是这样衡量人的？
<bluek> jyfl987, 您哪句话看到我说这是自己的标准了？
<nyfair> Cherrot: 没啥，干咳而已
<ofan> personball: yep
<jock_001> 火气大了打字速度好快啊
<bluek> jyfl987, 我看您是疯了吧？
<jyfl987> bluek: 刚才是你自己说自己草包的 我可没主动说  你说自己是草包 我就顺着说了
<bluek> jyfl987, 还是你眼睛看不到？长到下面去了？
<jyfl987> bluek: 哈 有记录在 谁疯看得出来
<bluek> jyfl987, 真不知道您在文科班是怎么上学的，还是你们老师是怎么教您的。
<zendic> Cherrot: 我想写个客户端和服务端，服务端运行在win,我想让服务端接收的信息传给cmd,让cmd运行，类似于telnet,额，虽然我不知道telnet的工作方式
<bluek> jyfl987, 还是你根本就不懂得看字
<bluek> jyfl987, 我看您对字里行间的理解还不如一个草包
<personball> 世上本无文理分，谁想出来的文理分科。。。
<jyfl987> bluek: 我们文科上课应该不学讲反话和指桑骂槐这两项技能
<personball> zendic: 这个我试过，开个socket监听端口，接收字符串执行指定的cmd
<jyfl987> bluek: 呵呵  你的标准真不错 现在我又变成不懂看字的了 等下估计要变成不是人类了 当然 这种 抹黑技能我们文科也没在课堂上学过
<bluek> jyfl987, 现在的文人墨客连一禽兽都不如，你也不过如此而已。
<iGnome> lol
<zendic> personball: 现在卡在接收字符串执行指定的cmd
<nyfair> bluek: 地图炮自重，这是底限问题
<personball> zendic: 我有个c#实现的简单代码例子，需要的话，私聊
<Cherrot> zendic: Win下和linux应该类似吧  解析一下接收到的命令，然后传递给cmd执行  shell编程倒很好弄，C/C++我没接触过
<jyfl987> bluek: 果然不出我所料 开始使用 抹黑升级 技能了
<jyfl987> bluek: 哥哥啊 你的冷却时间太短啊  不要作弊啊
 * Cherrot 神降临了
<iGnome> 支持掐 jyf
<zendic> personball: 哦，谢谢，可惜不会c#
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这你也支持？ 我刚想麻烦你开下火呢
<zendic> Cherrot: 传递给cmd执行，现在卡这了
<bluek> jyfl987, 继续……说说您还想表达您有什么能耐
<iGnome> 我不掺入，不屑。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 神是等你们挂了 然后轰炸清理战场 :D
<personball> zendic: 不客气，不过思路都差不多的，可以找找你熟悉的编程语言相关的库
<iGnome> Cherrot: momo
<Cherrot> zendic: 是C/C++吗？
<zendic> personball: 嗯
<jyfl987> bluek: 我是禽兽都不如的  恐怕我说的话你听不懂 另外你刚才说我连字都看不懂 所以你说的我都没看懂
<zendic> Cherrot: c
<richard_ma> mayli: 你是？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你这溅骨头  快点给我开火
<bluek> jyfl987, 你终于承认了？<jyfl987> bluek: 我们文科上课应该不学讲反话和指桑骂槐这两项技能
<zendic> iGnome: ee,怎么把接到的信息传给cmd执行
<jyfl987> roylez: 有权限么？
<Cherrot> zendic: linux下是system函数
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来你有权限
<bluek> jyfl987, 您还想表达啥？：）
<jyfl987> ofan: 给我+op
<zendic> Cherrot: 参数怎么传?
<bluek>  jyfl987 就这点鸟本事？求助于他人？
<iGnome> 贱淫妇1987
<Cherrot> zendic: 读取一行 检查一下 直接给 system(char*) 呗
<nyfair> zendic: 生成一个bat，然后run可行么？
<iGnome> zendic: 管道？
<jyfl987> bluek: 因为我是禽兽不如 只会禽兽不如的手段 不像你君子只动口的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 唉  真惨  劝架的成打架的了
<iGnome> 一切都是管道
<bluek> jyfl987, 看来如是……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你旁观了一切以后就知道了  国民是没救的 移民才是硬道理
<zendic> Cherrot: 哦，
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 这叫 可怜人必有可恨之处
<Cherrot> zendic: system 是调用shell 启动参数里的命令的。
 * nyfair 苦逼啊，问别人有没有上过大学怎么就成了优越感溢出了呢
<zendic> Cherrot: 哦，原来system的参数是字符指针
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 快熄火吧，这种争吵又没结果 :)
<bluek> jyfl987, 借用您的一句话，连禽兽都不如的人有什么资格说别人？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 因为自卑感作祟 ， 比如 外国人一批评中国， 中国马上就联想起外国人干涉内政了 可是外国人之间互相批评下  人家也没觉得什么
<richard_ma> 光看见禽兽啥的了，这是在争论什么问题啊？
<jyfl987> bluek: 那也是你给我的帽子  我可没承认呀
<nyfair> bluek: 没人在评价你哎，一直是我们自己在自嘲
 * bluek 你们两个人相互自慰吧
<jyfl987> bluek: 这个我喜欢  nyfair 快来我这自慰
<Cherrot> zendic: 更高级的控制就是管道了 神所言甚是~
<iGnome> 别吵了。 jyfl987是以吵架而生的。毫无意义。
<jyfl987> iGnome: hoho
<zendic> Cherrot: 哦，还没看过管道，也不会
<iGnome> 那天不吵架，他就皮痒
<Cherrot> zendic: popen pclose pipe 此类
<richard_ma> iGnome: 这名字好像bot啊。。。。
<zendic> richard_ma: +1
<iGnome> richard_ma: momo
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 这事实上就是bot 只不过有时候人基合一 就跟kk一样
<richard_ma> iGnome: bot 调戏一下
<jock_001> 原来大神也会互相掐仗啊
<Cherrot> richard_ma: 神是终极AI
<nyfair> jyfl987: 你需要这里最下面那个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac347599
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 根据科学家研究男性的魔法棒原本带刺 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 笨kk
<jyfl987> 神就是高级智能造出来的一个ai而已
 * nyfair 节操都被害得掉光了
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你果然是女的  看av都看男性的棒棒
<richard_ma> kk: 这个irc我觉得像卖那啥啥啥的了
<zendic> 还是个les
<Cherrot> zendic: Win下或许会有不同 这些系统调用我也不太懂 :)
<jyfl987> zendic: 也有可能是gay
<kk> richard_ma, 请你能重组的问题吗？  ㍦ 
<richard_ma> zendic: win下应该有库吧，你用啥做客户端啊？
<zendic> Cherrot: 嗯
<iGnome> nyfair 是AB血
<richard_ma> kk: 没看懂，这语法太高深。。。
<zendic> richard_ma: c\
<zendic> richard_ma: c
<jyfl987> richard_ma: kk是运作我猜想是 把你的中文对话 提交到某个英文bot上 然后把答复翻译成中文
<richard_ma> zendic: win32sdk或者dot net平台是否提供这种调用
<zendic>  > Date.today
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 所以你可以得到一些很明显是机器翻译的句子
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 你抄袭神的判断……
<kk> zendic, 2012-05-25
<jyfl987> kk: 南京市长江大桥欢迎您
<iGnome> Cherrot: 他嘴里，都是抄袭的。别在意。
<richard_ma> 我了个擦，今天是25 May啊。。。。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我老早就这么说过了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: :D cc iGnome
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这很明显是做个代理  你以为 kk会自己写ai?
<zendic> richard_ma: 我是小白，不清楚
<iGnome> 都是蛋蛋搞出来的cc
<richard_ma> 两年前的今天，单位迎接市里检查，检查前一周，我在单位住了一周。。。
<Cherrot> iGnome: 好玩嘛
<jyfl987> 怎么跟单单有关系
<jyfl987> kk: 擦
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 只有蛋蛋在IRC用 cc:
<richard_ma> zendic: 你应该到win的irc上去问这个问题，这里的人基本没有会主动了解win的。。。
<jyfl987> 难道kk的分词搞挂了？ 还是把我列入黑名单了
<kk> jyfl987, 你是谁在谈论什么？  ㍦ 
<richard_ma> 各位，话说win上irc能持续多长时间（在不崩溃的前提下）。。。。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 单单是公司作风 邮件公文 cc|bcc什么的
<zendic> richard_ma: 有，酷胖就是一精通win的大牛，lol
<jyfl987> kk: 我正在说的这句话是假话
<richard_ma> zendic: 啊，看来真有这样双修的人啊
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 你要用逻辑把bot绕死么？
<zendic> richard_ma: ee也是，不过ee修的是xp
<jyfl987> kk: what i'm talking is not truth
<jyfl987> richard_ma: 想看看后面那个bot怎么处理这种东西  lol
<Cherrot> 电驴用的DHT网络是 Kadmilia, 是基于Chord协议发展的，那BT用的DHT网络是什么协议呢？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你明显没玩过英文的对话bot
<jyfl987> Cherrot: bt有dht么
<kk> jyfl987, 我跟你说话。  ㍦ 
<richard_ma> jyfl987: 后面那个bot会直接说一声MLGB，然后返回一个病毒回来。。。
<iGnome> 那回答是随机的。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 当然  否则我不会在这里调戏
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那是很早以前的坑爹的了 你用过siri哇？
<nyfair> Cherrot: 我记得就是client自带mini tracker
<jyfl987> iGnome: 北大还是清华也有个bot可以回复有意义的答案
<iGnome> 不和没逻辑的人对话了。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 难道Transmission里的使用DHT寻找更多peer不是BT的标准协议？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你果然是ai 难怪一直维护ai
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那是客户端而已
<jyfl987> Cherrot: bitbucket还可以托管git呢
<zendic> iGnome: 那和我种会让你变傻的人对话吧，lol
<sjd_zeus_> 悲剧呀
<sjd_zeus_> 咋就没人说话了呢
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 反正bt自己的协议里 寻找peer 是 tracker那干的 但是这个不符合dht的描述吧  tracker一端  什么都没了
<nyfair> 被ai虐出翔了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 原来如此，也就是说只有使用相同客户端的peer才有可能被我的客户端通过DHT找到？
<nyfair> jyfl987: tracker不是只维护peer list么
<Cherrot> nyfair: jyfl987  BT现在使用的magnet磁力链接是通过什么方式找peer呢？
 * Cherrot 最近对chord协议感兴趣了
<richard_ma> nyfair: 我也想知道，p2p是如何做发现的呢？
<Cherrot> richard_ma: 电驴是服务器上获取+KAD查询获取  :)
<nyfair> Cherrot: magnet可以反向算出torrent的sha-1 hash，这个hash在tracker里都会保留，client就访问各大tracker站查原始torrent
<jyfl987> Cherrot: nope 兼容的都可以
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那我不知道  我又不职业研究这个 我只是从wiki上看到一些介绍
<Cherrot> nyfair: 明白了 Thanks
<Cherrot> 果然IRC里的文科生都好生猛 :D
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不过我对dht很感兴趣 我希望有个库可以像磁力链那样 输入一串magic code就可以打开一个链接 然后读写数据， 我想在这上面构建娱乐应用  聊天 论坛什么的
<nyfair> Cherrot: 以前偷pt站资源的时候学的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我也正在看这方面的论文，主要想做的是多维数据的范围查找。 正在看chord协议的细节
<jyfl987> nyfair: peer之间大概还有交流
<nyfair> jyfl987: 协议里没有，实质上基本所有客户端都有
<zendic> test
<kk> zendic, .. ..  ㍦ 
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: 大胡子好
<sjd_zeus_> .....
<sjd_zeus_> 找人一起play mud
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: which one
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 不如直接在irc里跑团吧
<yunfan_g7> 一起设计一起玩才有意思
<nyfair> yunfan_g7: 菊苣来开个头
<yunfan_g7> 开啥头
<nyfair> yunfan_g7#++~~: 一起设计一起玩才有意思
<sjd_zeus_> yunfan_g7: 呵呵
<sjd_zeus_> 谁去玩北大xkx
<yunfan_g7> 但不知道要玩什么主题的
<sjd_zeus_> 侠客行呀
<sjd_zeus_> 你们都没玩过吗
<yunfan_g7> 光这种没意思
<yunfan_g7> 都玩烂了
<sjd_zeus_> 比起现在市面上的游戏要好很多吧
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus_: 我个人觉得都差不多  所以我要考虑玩下 minecraft找找灵感
<sjd_zeus_> 我现在就在emacs里面玩玩方块游戏
<_____aaaa> l
<sjd_zeus_> jyfl987: 你说的minecraft没有linux版本吧
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus_: 这几天为了玩闪点行动系列 我暂时在家里主机上用xp
<sjd_zeus_> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus_: 昨晚不幸通关了  所以也要找个别的来玩
<sjd_zeus_> jyfl987: 我最爱的游戏就是diablo 2
<sjd_zeus_> jyfl987:唯一喜欢的图形游戏
<sjd_zeus_> jyfl987: 玩了好几年
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus_: 我比较喜欢fps类 或者 GTA  不过 RTS也玩
<jyfl987> 最有意思的是 TA:spring那个引擎 又是RTS又可以fps
<_access> 刚才我搜索怎样不用动手洗
<_access> 一夫
<_access> 要洗衣服了 ,搜索怎样不用动手洗衣服    懒人 洗衣服
<byzantium> 有解压zip文件的命令吗
<personball> _access: 找个老婆就不用你自己动手洗衣服了
<palomino|working> unzip , byzantium
<personball> byzantium: unzip
<_access> personball: 老婆出差了
<personball> _access: 那就屯着等她回来，囧
<Cherrot> _access: 应该抓紧时间做点疯狂的事情嘛 比如拿电熨斗烤肉吃
<cfy> ofan: 我也能distcc了....
<personball> _access: 没衣服穿的话，就去买新的！
<_access> personball: 悲哀
<personball> _access: 其实家里有洗衣机的话，洗衣服也不累唉
<zerta-D> 家里没洗衣机的路过
<byzantium> ^_^ 问一下啊 就是 在进行mkdir 的时候我想依次创建一层文件夹
<byzantium> 有方法吗
<byzantium> mkdir a/b/c
<byzantium> 但是当a 不存在的时候 会报错
<byzantium> 我想依次创建出来  怎么做呐？
<Cherrot>  byzantium  -p
<Cherrot> byzantium: mkdir -p a/b/c
<byzantium> Cherrot, thanks
<sjd_zeus_> ls
<jasonham> 我的ubuntu的ibus有问题，状态栏一直不出来的。。直接用快捷键可以切换，但是就是不显示
<personball> jasonham: 貌似我的也一样，刚发现，不过感觉无所谓，能用就行。。
<maivel> show icon on system tray 选了么
<jasonham> personball: 因为有两个输入法，老是发现切换不到我要的
<jasonham> maivel: 当然选了
<iGnome> 语言栏，总是显示，就可以了。
<jasonham> iGnome: 怎么设置？在什么地方？
<maivel> jasonham: 你说的不显示的是那个长条的玩意儿？
<iGnome> ibus-setup里面。
<jasonham> maivel: 我用的１２。０４，就是在最上面那一条上没显示键盘图标。。。。
<iGnome> 那图标丢失，经常有的。不管嘛
<iGnome> 依赖破pygtk的软件，就没好的。
<jasonham> iGnome: 我ibus打不开，只有一个系统自己带的输入法，也是ibus，在那个上选择后没有用。。。
<iGnome> 执行ibus-setup再说
<iGnome> 如果没启动daemon，会提示 的
<jasonham> iGnome: 在系统登陆的界面上是有图标的，进了系统就没了。。。
<iGnome> 正常的啊。罗嗦鬼。
<iGnome> rpwt
<jasonham> 就是不信rpwt所以才想搞明白
<maivel> 你在状态栏再添加一个显示图标的区域 看看有没有键盘图标
<zerta-D> 用fcitx。妥妥的
<jasonham> maivel: 没搞明白怎么再添加一个显示图标的区域
<gfrog> jyfl987: ping
<LOL_> Pong
<jyfl987> gfrog: 青蛙哥
<gfrog> jyfl987: 搞定了。。。 @@
<gfrog> jyfl987: 本来想问怎么把dict里的value都抽取成一个list的。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: list(dict_obj.itervalues())
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你太凶残了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过我没说清楚，是一个list里包含了一堆dict，我想把这些dict的value抽出来组合成list
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你想怎样？ [for v in dict_obj]
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这也简单  你要不要去重？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 原始的list不会有重复
<jyfl987> gfrog: 好 看这个  list(itertools.chain(vals.itervalues() for vals in dict_obj_list))
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你看  itertools里头有好多好玩的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 真凶残
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这玩意从2.4到2.7都兼容嘛？
<jyfl987> gfrog: chain一直都有  但是 itertools里的工具  每个版本都增加一点
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 你的 python 真心凶残...
<jyfl987> xiaomo: hmm 难道你都是用for的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 算了，还是原始简单粗暴解决问题算了。 项目代码里要稳。 自己的脚本才求帅。
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 没.感觉你写的太帅了..是在佩服你...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你错了 写成列表推导式 有利于表达逻辑  然后可以根据这个逻辑自动替换成各种代码
<xiaomo> 列表推倒赏心悦目啊...真心的.
<jyfl987> xiaomo: meacul不惜好
<gfrog> jyfl987: 某些时候表达逻辑要让位给兼容性。。。 唉
<mao> ubuntu超时时间设成多少是无穷
<mao> -1?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这你就不懂了  如果你要向下兼容py2.3的怎么办？ 你又写一遍？ 好的工厂应该是出个编译器  把你的逻辑代码 按照不同的版本的要求  用特定的模板编译成不同的代码
<jyfl987> gfrog: 可惜我不会编译原理  不然我可以考虑做个这东西  :]
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哪用得着兼容那么多，只要保证py2.4能用就行
<personball> mao: 额，你要修改啥东西的超时时间啊？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我只是举例来论证我提倡的那种写法嘛  而且你看 我们这根本就不考虑py2.4 如果去你那 就要考虑2.4了  如果再去个别的地方 搞不好就要考虑2.3了 或者如果去了一个地方  要考虑支持py3k
<imadper> 请问ubuntu的超时时间是个什么东西?
<gfrog> jyfl987: @_@
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你不光代码写的凶残
<MaskRay> gfrog: 怎么这么麻烦，还要支持 python-2.4
<jyfl987> gfrog: 理论也凶残？
<gfrog> MaskRay: RHEL5生命期到神马时候来着。。。 2020年？ 所以py2.4至少会活到那时候。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 很凶残
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不过你可以不用itertools , 用别的方法也可以达到itertools.chain的效果
<gfrog> jyfl987: 简单粗暴就是美，lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你可知道 前几年还有人出高薪招cobol程序员
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我的代码比你的简单  应该是我的美
<gfrog> jyfl987: 等着再自己的脚本里试验这些新玩意。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你的才不简单，多一句import
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哼哼
<jyfl987> gfrog: 难道你喜欢自己一大段需要维护的代码？ 你要维护就不是简单粗暴了  简单粗暴的方法就是  我的代码只写了1句 但是我的代码依赖一个库 这个库有几百行代码  你必须安装这个库 这就叫简单粗暴
<xiaomo> 能把那1句写的简单粗暴相当不简单啊..
<gfrog> jyfl987: 为了装这个库我可能要去修改另外的一大堆文件，而且可能没有代码管理工具追踪，很苦逼的。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 万一再遇上个RHEL不提供的库，那就彻底傻了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 瞎扯 这是py官方提供的
<jyfl987> gfrog: py官方的 itertools库 如果你的版本么有提供内置的 他有个降级的 py实现
<jyfl987> gfrog: py2.7有一些 itertools更爽 可惜我们用py25 用不上 诶
<gfrog> jyfl987: 咱脱离这个例子好伐，你刚刚都说python2.3了。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 恩  我说的都是我的理解
<jyfl987> gfrog: 除非咱们有个仲裁人  否则谈是谈不出结果的 这是我最近的体会
<sjd_zeus_> 怎麼給局域網內的電腦發送信息呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 恩，昨天刚上完卡内基课，就是讲团队工作的，有可能俩人各说各的，谁也说不明白。
<imadper> 塞进洞_皱死: win下有个信使服务, netsend命令, linux下不知道有啥. 还是用通信软件吧 ..
 * gfrog 似乎从这个方面看，中文的表意能力挺弱的。
<MaskRay> xiaomo: 要玩的话还有 sql-like list comprehensions, zip comprehensions(parallel list comprehensions), monad comprehensions, tree comprehensions，以后可能会有的结合 overloaded list 的 comprehensions
<gfrog> imadper: man talk
<sjd_zeus_> imadper: 我暈，啥翻譯呀，我想知道的就是Linux下給windows電腦推送信息
<mao> personball: 是grub引导系统时的等待时间，已经解决了；-）
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这是明显的  两个人是没办法讲公平的  必须得有个两个人都认可的第三方做仲裁
<xiaomo> MaskRay: 这么多...
<imadper> gfrog: 局域网内可以? 我看man里面写的是给其他的user
<gfrog> jyfl987: 简单粗暴的方法就是发言之前重复对方的观点，对方同意之后再说。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你自己的代码里用 列表推导么
<gfrog> imadper: 可以，不过现代主机上都不开这服务了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 没用的  人家可以把话题引申到别的地方去  因为话题是可以无限发散的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 正在学肿末用。
<imadper> gfrog: 哦
<jyfl987> gfrog: 除非有仲裁人说 你这个超出讨论范围了  这不就是法官的作用么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 前途不大
<gfrog> jyfl987: 对于无限引申，那就只记录意见，不做讨论。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 矮油，开会的道道多了去了，md，昨天讲了一天这玩意。
 * gfrog 不过昨天总算明白了为神马每次开会都严重超时了。
<MaskRay> xiaomo: 当然 Python 不会有，使用的语言重载 list/set/dict 三个版本的 comprehension 就行了，不会官这么多，尤其是 Python 的 anti-functional 态度（特别是 Guido Van Rossum)
<jyfl987> gfrog: 叫我去  可以跟他讲几天几夜 只是浪费我的生命啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 开会 有个 罗伯特议程来着 我准备好好看看
<jyfl987> MaskRay: py是 anti-functional的么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 木听过，不过确实很多人都不会开会。 从小根本没有受过这种训练
<xiaomo> MaskRay: Guido Van Rossum? 是啥?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可是据说 龟叔本人就喜欢列表推导啊
<xiaomo> 感觉代码能写的很酷.不过写酷了挺难的.
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我也从小不知道 我只是最近才知道的 还有帮学者拿这个在农村开会上做实验 效果还不错
<jyfl987> xiaomo: 你写py?
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 神马都写..
<jyfl987> xiaomo: 那c的发明人你知道么？
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 忘了叫啥了..
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，我猜到了，肯定是那个一方A复述另一方B观点，直到B认可，如果B不认可，那就B继续发言，然后A再复述。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: #+begin_abstract ... #+end_abstract 请教一下 你那个org转tex 的文件中 这句是怎么转换成 tex的摘要部分的？
<mayli> xiaomo: RMS?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好吧，搜了下，猜错了，只猜到一部分。
<jyfl987> xiaomo: py的呢？
<imadper> 钡銗齵弚譶 弋蹨溨邓鍭麼
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 好吧.我搜了下知道了... 真心不记发明人是谁啊..
<stardiviner> 有人用ack.vim插件的么?
<jyfl987> xiaomo: 你太黑了吧 用着人家东西
<xiaomo> jyfl987: 我反省...
<personball> 求问，有没有可以分析shell脚本执行过程的工具？
<imadper> 有啥支持在firefox里面打开pdf的工具吗? adobereader?
<stardiviner> 我想把在一行里的任何位置的字符串 {{{py 替换成 {{{python , 用什么办法好? 有很多文件的, 简单有效的办法
<stardiviner> personball: bashdb
<personball> stardiviner: thks
<imadper> stardiviner: 正则替换?
<MaskRay> stardiviner: sed 's/{{py/&thon/g'
<stardiviner> imadper: 简单的就能做到吧,就是想那种比较快
<imadper> stardiviner: 正则替换还不见单...
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 恩,就用这个了, 是recursive的么? 还是用 * 来达到recursive ?
<imadper> stardiviner: 不是有g吗?
<stardiviner> imadper: 我一直以为g是作用整个文件,还能作用整个目录,包括子目录吗?
<imadper> stardiviner: 文件? 那你 for a in *.txt \ sed ********* $a > {$a}.out 应该就可以了吧, 我不会bash ...
<stardiviner> MaskRay: sed 's/{{{py/&thon/g' * 这个 * 星号是不是recursive的作用?
<MaskRay> stardiviner: *是shell的glob。一般这样用：find /tmp -type f -print0 | xargs sed -i 'transform'。建议看一下 info，还是有帮助的
<stardiviner> MaskRay: 嗯,
 * adam8157 今天好忙
 * tenzu 今天不忙
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<adam8157> gfrog: libvirt 或者virt-manager的服务都有哪些? 除了libvirtd
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似木有了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还搞这货哪。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 替换image也不行？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 是程序报错...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: adam8157 王聪和你们啥关系？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 跟我木关系 @@
<jyfl987> http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/1984   gfrog adam8157  你看他也在给红毛招人
<adam8157> jyfl987: 同事? 隔壁组
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 红帽内核测试招聘（第二季） » A Geek's Page
<adam8157> jyfl987: 知道
<adam8157> jyfl987: 和我们组关系比较好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他说他自己是远程办公的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那他最近驻锡何处啊
 * hamo_notail 飘过...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在, 在日本开会吧
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 有啥消息没
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 啥消息？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 哪方面的？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你的工作的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: RH和G家现在都木有...
<jyfl987> hamo_notail: 你研究内核不
<gfrog> jyfl987: 前两天在帝都，估计现在去Japan国了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 去拍片？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 等死了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 有可能。。。 不过cong哥那小身板。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 给男的看的片  一般都这样啊  这样才会让你有带入感啊  如果是帅哥配美女 那就跟你没啥关系了
 * hamo_notail 糕手
<personball> 总算用pidgin上来了。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。经验丰富
<jyfl987> gfrog: 反过来说 给女的看的  多半是 男的很帅 女的一般
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这你也看过？ 那您是。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 韩剧么
<imadper> adam8157: 话说, 刚看了哪个王聪的招聘页面, 发现测试分那么多组.... 你给我推的那个组是干啥的?
<imadper> adam8157: 测试哪个方向的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: gfrog 贵司有测片组么？
<imadper> jyfl987: 道德伦理委员会?
<jyfl987> imadper: 审片猿
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛叫测片组？
<imadper> gfrog: 就是类似广电总局或者道德伦理委员会
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<tenzu> 这名字起的...
 * gfrog 不扯，继续干活，下班之前有个结果要出来。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 测演员组也不错 可以测试下女演员合格不合格
<stardiviner> find . -maxdepth 1 -iname '*.txt' -print0 | xargs  sed -i 's/{{{py/&thon/g' ERROR: xargs: Warning: a NUL character occurred in the input.  It cannot be passed through in the argument list.  Did you mean to use the --null option? 这个 NUL 是啥东东?
<stardiviner> 先吃饭, 回复,等会儿回来看log
<stardiviner> 已经搞定,
<jyfl987> adam8157: 神码是 `折叠二进制码`
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没听说过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个
<jyfl987> adam8157: PCM的原理你知道么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 以前研究过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 但是估计忘了
<mao> jyfl987: 学数电的时候学过
<jyfl987> mao: 数电有什么比较好的教材么？
<mao> jyfl987: 不过也都忘了
<jyfl987> mao: 不是出于兴趣的 肯定都记不住 以前高中要考的那些历史结论 当时死背的 我都忘记了  可是不考的 魏晋南北朝历史 我却都还记得 额
<mao> jyfl987:我们就没买书，考试是突击课件
<mao> jyfl987: 怎么要研究PCM了
<jyfl987> mao: 我不是要考试 我是要研究东西 需要这个
<jyfl987> mao: 我想搞声音合成  软件无线电 都需要了解pcm啊  不过当然还要了解数学  最近我在看数学的
<mao> jyfl987: 你是做什么工作的
<jyfl987> mao: 跟工作没关系  我是做web开发的 不过我对音乐合成有兴趣
<jyfl987> mao: 还有软件无线电
<jyfl987> mao: 其实我做程序员也是出于兴趣  我是文科的 所以有这么多基础知识没学过
<mao> jyfl987: 佩服佩服，我们专业就是学这个的，不过一点兴趣都没有
<mao> jyfl987: 你是文科生阿
<jyfl987> mao: 我专业是媒介经营管理  什么广告什么的  我也没兴趣  不过是对教材没兴趣
<jyfl987> mao: 没办法 当时为了升学选了文科
<mao> jyfl987: 冒昧地猜一下，你是87年的？
<jyfl987> mao: 现在想想看 真是浪费时间 以后下一代不能这么玩
<imadper> jyfl987: 结婚了??
<mao> jyfl987: 对啊，男怕入错行，女怕嫁错郎
<imadper> jyfl987: 难怪胡子都刮了
<jyfl987> mao: huh?
<mao> jyfl987,987,我瞎猜的
<jyfl987> imadper: 马子都没有 怎么结婚？ 你有姐姐么？
<jyfl987> mao: 现在比以前好 至少不分配了
<imadper> jyfl987: 嫁人了已经...
<jyfl987> imadper: 嫁人还可以离么
<imadper> jyfl987: ........
<imadper> jyfl987: 何必嘞~
<imadper> jyfl987: 哥同学在北影~ 介绍你保养俩?
<jyfl987> imadper: 也是 要不叫她别离 我不介意的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，你走桃花运了
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> imadper: 你同学在北影 咋不给你介绍个保安做做？
<imadper> jyfl987: 一个学生还能介绍给我保安做?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 毛 有钱才有桃花运 我这种穷逼只有狗屎运
<jyfl987> imadper: 都能介绍包养  介绍保安算啥
<imadper> jyfl987: .... 胡须哥是广外的, 不知道他现在有没有包养个小学妹什么的...
<jyfl987> imadper: 我学校是浙传 要有钱我几年前就包养了 何必等到现在
<jyfl987> mao: 问你个事  折叠二进制码的英文名叫什么？
<jyfl987> 百度百科的解释完全看不懂 我想去看英文的
<imadper> jyfl987: 搜索中文维基百科, 然后转到英文页面
<jyfl987> imadper: 搜不到 中文维基也坑爹 经常英文的一大段的介绍 看中文的就一段话
<jyfl987> imadper: 当然中文维基比百度百科好点
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 中文的相对来说少很多内容
<jyfl987> 我怎么感觉这折叠二进制不就是8bit的two's complet么
<jyfl987> 带符号的
<mao> jyfl987: 看百度百科上介绍的折叠二进制码
<doa> 我的linux里面没有realtek8139的网卡，怎么办？
<mao> doa: 你指的是网卡驱动还是？
<doa> mao: 网卡驱动
<doa> mao: 没有这个驱动，而且下载不到，一般的话8139是随着linux系统自带的
<mao> doa: 对啊，一般都会有的。你是什么系统
<mao> doa: 哪个版本linux
<doa> mao: slitaz4.0一个小linux
<doa> mao: 我是在虚拟机里面装的
<mao> doa: modprobe 8139too不好使吗
<imadper> doa: 虚拟机里装得linux? 那网卡肯定不是realtek的...
<imadper> mao: 虚拟机里的网卡是虚拟的, 不是本机的网卡
<mao> imadper: 没有试过，你说的是肯定的
<doa> mao: 虚拟的那也是网卡啊，lspci   00:0e.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
<doa> imadper: 虚拟的那也是网卡啊，lspci   00:0e.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
<imadper> doa: 我了个擦... 直接映射过去了..
<doa> mao: imadper我使用的是xen虚拟机，全虚拟模式
<imadper> doa: 主机也是linux?
<doa> imadper: xen虚拟机可以模拟硬件
<doa> imadper: 主机是一个ubuntu server
<mao> doa: 没有用过，不太了解
<imadper> doa: 找个驱动?
<doa> imadper: 找不到啊
<mao> /lib/modules/..里没有realtek的驱动吗
<imadper> doa: 网上有驱动下载呀
<doa> mao: 没有的，对应的驱动应该是 8139cp.ko 8139too，
<doa> imadper: 找了一下午了
<imadper> doa: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=6&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=4&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8100B%28L%29/RTL8100C%28L%29/RTL8101L/RTL8139C%28L%29%3Cbr%3ERTL8139C%28L%29+/RTL8139D%28L%29/RTL8100%28L%29%3Cbr%3ERTL8130/RTL8139B%28L%29
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Realtek
<imadper> doa: 错了, 不是这个
<mao> doa:我觉得直接吧宿主机的内核和驱动模块拷进去就能用，启动是选择新内核
<doa> imadper: 这个不是的，对应的linux没有，说是linux一般自带
<imadper> doa: 恩, 唯独linux没有..
<imadper> doa: 重新编译内核, 编译的时候选中那个模块就好了
<cclove> hello 屌丝们
<mao> imadper:如果不编译内核，直接拷个现成的应该就行吧
<imadper> ma
<imadper> mao: .ko文件?
<imadper> mao: 可以吧, 以前我的relink就行
<mao> imadper: 嗯。不过我是直接把内核，initrd，和模块都拷进去，还没有试过你说的relink
<imadper> mao: 考那么多...
<mao> imadper: 我是菜鸟，不知道啊
<mao> imadper: 说说relink怎么弄吧
<imadper> mao: ralink... 打错
<mao> imadper: ralink怎么搞
<imadper> mao: 我的无线网卡驱动呀
<mao> imadper: 重新做initrd.img?
<imadper> mao: 自己编译也可以, 不用重做
<mao> imadper: 说说看
<imadper> mao: 为什么要重做镜像?
<mao> imadper: 我不知道，瞎猜的，你说说吧
<imadper> mao: 有什么好说的... 就是编译出模块儿, 然后加载也行, 直接用网上别人编译好的也行
<mao> imadper: 直接放进去就能modprobe加载？
<imadper> mao: 要放对路径吧, 反正make install 一下就可以了
<mao> imadper: boot目录里abi-2.6.32-40-generic这个文件是干什么的
 * Cherrot wine 好玩么？
<imadper> mao: abi是个什么?
<imadper> Cherrot: 好玩, 可以打dota
<Cherrot> imadper: hi~ 你学校怎么使用IPv6的？
<mao> imadper: 不知道，ubuntu系统里有这么个玩意
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道.. 我们学校一直就有吧...
<imadper> mao: 我也不知道 ...
<Cherrot> imadper: 我是说 是插网线直接就可以分配到IPv6地址还是通过DSL？
<imadper> Cherrot: 要认证的
<imadper> Cherrot: 然后dhcp
<imadper> Cherrot: 不过我现在在实验室, 是直接插网线
<Cherrot> imadper: pppoe认证得到IP？ 也就是说ppp0分配到IPv6地址了？
<imadper> Cherrot: pppoe? 不是呀...
<Cherrot> imadper: 我们实验室直接木有IPv6…… 操蛋
<imadper> Cherrot: 我不是走的拨号
<Cherrot> imadper: 那怎么认证呢？
<imadper> Cherrot: 我也不知道什么认证原理, 但是不是拨号
<imadper> Cherrot: 类似cmcc-wlan那样的
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 事先分配了地址，然后Web认证的哈  那没事了 :)
 * Cherrot 果然就我们学校各种操蛋
<imadper> Cherrot: ipv4不是实现分配的, ipv6没注意过
<imadper> Cherrot: 都是认证通过了, 才dhcp的..
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 那好高端。。
<caleb-> Cherrot: 有 ipv4 就能用 ipv6
<Cherrot> caleb-: 校园网的原生IPv6不太给力，大约半小时就会断线一次
<Cherrot> caleb-: eth0获取ipv6地址，然后DSL拨号上网。 奇怪为什么会不稳定
<wowoto> 好久没来了
<imadper> wowoto: 好久没见到你了
<imadper> wowoto: 窝窝头
<imadper> wowoto: :)
<wowoto> @imadper 哈哈 谢谢 好久好久 ：）
<imadper> wowoto: 你这得有两年没怎么来了...
<doa_> wowoto: 窝窝头？
<wowoto> 连怎么回复都不知道了
<imadper> wowoto: ....
<wowoto> 差不多两年了
<wowoto> ：D
<wowoto> qkbeyond 有常来吗
<wowoto> 主席好像在
<imadper> wowoto: 没有, 或者她改名了
<imadper> wowoto: 主席还在水深火热的美利坚
<wowoto> 哦，他居然不在澳洲了~~
<wowoto> pocoyo 就是qkbeyond
<imadper> wowoto: 老牛?
<imadper> wowoto: .... 我都忘了他以前叫什么了...
<wowoto> imadper 是的
<wowoto> 不容易啊
<imadper> wowoto: 恩, 对, 他的名字确实改了... 你竟然还记得..
<Cherrot> wowoto: 主席还在袋鼠国呆过？
<wowoto> imadper，必须的啊
<wowoto> ：）
<imadper> wowoto: 现在这里比较冷清了...
<wowoto> cherrot，是的，主席在那读博好像，不知道记得对不对
<wowoto> imadper，看来宣传的不够
<imadper> wowoto: 当年是论坛坏了, 然后说让来这里, 所以这里一下子就火了...
<imadper> wowoto: 最近论坛只是访问慢, 奇慢..
<wowoto> imadper,哈哈，有那么一段时间,那时候因为论坛太慢
<imadper> wowoto: 你这两年干什么勾当去了? 忙到没工夫过来水?
<wowoto> 话说我这注册的irc账号密码还记得
<imadper> wowoto: 长时间不用就收回了吧?
<wowoto> imadper,去银行了，人家都说，如果你的朋友没联系你，那么要么他挂了，要么去银行了
<imadper> wowoto: ... 壕...
<wowoto> imadper，还没，我是登陆进来的
<imadper> wowoto: 那你今天怎么记得回来了~  哈哈~
<imadper> wowoto: 刚你一进来, 我还在想, 是不是你. 还是别人名字跟你一样..
<wowoto> imadper，哈哈，今天上来看了下论坛，随手点了聊天 ：）
<imadper> wowoto: 恩, 不容易
<wowoto> 吃饭去啦，老牛人好像不在电脑前
<wowoto> ：）
<imadper> 恩, bye~
<wowoto> 88
<mayli> z
<stardiviner> 请问有人注册过FVWM的论坛么? 那注册时用的防robot的问题答案是啥啊? 我上面的人认识没几个? 求答案啊....
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 给截图
<stardiviner> iGoogle: http://ompldr.org/vZHd1Yw
<nihui> gnome 和 ibus 的事情最后怎样了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: http://ompldr.org/vZHd1ZA
<stardiviner> iGoogle: http://ompldr.org/vZHd1Zg
<imadper> 这注册一个还真够麻烦的.... /me
<stardiviner> iGoogle: http://ompldr.org/vZHd1Zw
<stardiviner> 见过最强悍的问题了
<lainme> stardiviner: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Please_Please_Me 这个?
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: 请取悦我 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<lainme> stardiviner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beatles
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: The Beatles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<stardiviner> lainme: 是啥? 和问题看不出啥关系..
<lainme> stardiviner: beatles的四个人的名字。选这四个
<stardiviner> lainme: 哦,我看到哦了,歌曲名love me do
<stardiviner> lainme: 好强啊....
<stardiviner> 意外的傻傻的我...
<stardiviner> lainme: Who was present in the line-up for 'love me do'? 这个present in the line-up 是啥意思?
<stardiviner> 我感觉大意是演唱的意思,不像死是作词
<imadper> adam8157_away: 给我面试的那个人, 是 caspar 吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 男声女声 岁数?
<imadper> adam8157: 男声, 听起来不到30
<imadper> adam8157: 不苍老...
<imadper> adam8157: 不是北京口音
<adam8157> imadper: 轻声细雨的?
<lainme> stardiviner: 乐队组合。http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lineup
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: Lineup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> imadper: 轻声细语的?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 声音比较清
<adam8157> imadper: 那就是了
<imadper> adam8157: 其实, 我就是想知道, 我去的那个组干嘛的... 我想找个相关的东西做毕业设计...
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 没这么变态吧。就是fvwm的forum注册？
<adam8157> imadper: 去被蹂躏的
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 是的...
<imadper> adam8157: 啊??~
<iGoogle> 我记得很简单的。。几年前。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 神可以试试 http://www.fvwmforums.org
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y Fvwm Forums Redirect...
<iGoogle> 以前注册过的
<stardiviner> 难道现在智力水平普遍提高,而我落后了....
<imadper> adam8157: debug tools测试 ?
<iGoogle> 那破adam还在。不喜欢这家伙。
<adam8157> imadper: no idea...
<adam8157> iGoogle: 神码?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 破蛋蛋，没说你
<lsq> 问一下/usr/bin 有和/usr/locale/bin下同名的程序，怎样删除/usr/bin下的程序
<stardiviner> lainme: 绕来绕去,结果我还是没找着到底是哪位是演唱line-up的有在"love me do"中演唱的人.... 算了,我刷新看会不会换个问题
<iGoogle> lsq: 别乱动。
<stardiviner> 问题不变啊.... 无语啦!
<iGoogle> lainme: 你懂那些人名字？
<lsq> iGoogle为什么？
<lainme> iGoogle: 不懂。wikipedia搜出来，直接查找
<iGoogle> lsq: 通常是些链接，链接多次的。而且，那不是你的地盘。你的地盘找home
<lainme> stardiviner: 四个人都选
<namoamitabuddha> /usr/local/bin 下是自己编译的程序吧
<lsq> 我知道是自己编译的，但和apt-get install 后的程序有重复
<namoamitabuddha> 是 Ubuntu/Debian 发行版吧？
<namoamitabuddha> 不建议自己直接拿源代码编译。因为那些软件不受包管理系统管理。
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 可以用stow管理
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: checkinstall?
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/10/24/stow.html
<kk> lainme,啥网址y 用过就会上瘾的package management软件：stow - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<lsq> 怎样把重复的/usr/bin下应用程序删除了，但不删除lib库，不要说用改变PATH变量的方法
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 那是独立于 APT 的吧
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-checkinstall/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Linux 的源码安装工具 CheckInstall
<namoamitabuddha> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:CheckInstall/zh
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: UbuntuHelp:CheckInstall/zh - Ubuntu中文
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 但管理很方便啊。删除也十分容易。stow -D 目录名 就行了
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 每个软件独立目录，stow会帮你把bin、lib什么的做好符号链接
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: o
<iGoogle> 啥软件管理嘛。自己写的软件，当然自己组织位置。
<iGoogle> 只是编译的，带参数而已了。
<stardiviner> lainme: 我只找到两个人, Lennon John, McCartney Paul, 在wiki上找不到是不是, 看乐团成员的信息很难找到啊
<lainme> stardiviner: beatles 那个wiki页面，图片下面就是四个人啊……
<iGoogle> stardiviner: nnnd 去 #fvwm 骂他们算了。这变态的
<namoamitabuddha> Debian looking at a June 2012 freeze for Debian Wheezy
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 不行,规矩是人家定的,进人家的门,就要按照规矩
<samson-cn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Lennon
<kk> samson-cn ⇪ t: John Lennon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lainme> stardiviner: John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, Ringo Starr
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 。。你奴性太重。
<namoamitabuddha> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2012/01/msg00009.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Bits from the Release Team
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 这也算? 这是尊重他们嘛,人家要这样肯定是有原因的,不能因为我笨就破坏了这么难度的问题选择啊
<samson-cn> 有人用btrfs吗\?
<samson-cn> 不知道现在性能怎么样了
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 你的nick搞短点嘛。都浪费屏幕空间。nnnnd
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 难道你喜欢这样啊
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 不喜欢,
<iGoogle> 还不是。这自由的世界。
<lainme> stardiviner: fvwm上面是姓氏在前，所以查姓或查名就行了，全部输入可能找不到
<iGoogle> 发表自己的观点去吧
<namoamitabuddha> btrfs 还是 experimental 吧
<stardiviner> lainme: 确实,
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我两年前用的还是experimental,现在还是?
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Main Page - btrfs Wiki
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢,不过真心期待btrfs,希望快点到来啊
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/BTRFS_FS.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Driver DataBase: CONFIG_BTRFS_FS: Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我也用过 btrfs 现在重新格式化成 ext4 了
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 同志啊,以前用过一次btrfs....
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 我说我也用过而已。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 重点是`同志`
<samson-cn> imadper: .....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 心里不干净的人，看到一块肥皂都可以联想到女人洗澡。有些人就是这样。 ———— 鲁迅
<imadper> samson-cn: namoamitabuddha 你慢看到我说同志的时候想到的是什么??
<imadper> samson-cn: namoamitabuddha :)
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我不知道。
<namoamitabuddha> ReFS
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 对了, 除了那个bfs的之外, 还有没有文件系统的教程, 打算自己写一个简单的文件系统当毕业设计
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: ???没听说过嘛
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 刚看到你们在讨论文件系统, 就过来问问
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 牛。我写不来。
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 是 m$ 的文件系统
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 很困难吗? 那写个fuse?
<samson-cn> imadper: 自己写?牛查
<samson-cn> imadper: 我以前做个一个hfs+的报告,立马觉得那不是我能搞的了...
<namoamitabuddha> 我估计连 fat 都写不了。
<imadper> samson-cn: 简易的实现, 能存文件就行了, 日志自己实现不来
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: fuse靠谱吧?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不知道。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 对文件系统没有研究。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩 :)
<samson-cn> imadper: 论文?学士论文?
<imadper> samson-cn: 恩, 毕业设计
<samson-cn> imadper: 我觉得,当初我和我同伴搞懂hfs+文件的底层结构就花了一个多月,你加油吧
<imadper> samson-cn: 要是搞不来就搞个fuse.
<Zertad> hello
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<void1> 写个fat的可能还有希望
<imadper> void1: fuse呢?
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 emacs shell?
<Zertad> 不用
<namoamitabuddha> eshell
 * adam8157 rsync拯救了我
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你咋了? rsync和你啥关系? 上床了?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 我先给你解释哈
<stardiviner> ok
<adam8157> stardiviner: 我拷回来一个大文件, 结果出错了, 再下载就太慢了 我又着急用
<adam8157> stardiviner: 于是我用rsync同步, 就OK了
<adam8157> stardiviner: 然后我咬踢了你
<stardiviner> adam8157: 坏蛋
<imadper> adam8157: 写一个auto kick. 上线继续踢~ 比ban好玩~
<adam8157> imadper: 坏人
<imadper> adam8157: 我还坏人? 我一个人都没t过...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 滥用职权
<stardiviner> adam8157: 太坏了....
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 唔...
<stardiviner> adam8157: 不准再踢我!!
<adam8157> stardiviner: 不准再乱说!!
<stardiviner> adam8157: ok
<stardiviner> adam8157: 难道是我说到痛处了,为何 adam8157 以往人都挺好,今天一句话就被踢....还是说今天心情不好?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 你说错话嘛
<imadper> stardiviner: 看他说话就知道他今天心情不错了... t就t了, 很常见了已经. 尤其cfy 还有hamo
 * hamo_notail adam8157 有几个痛处...
 * hamo_notail 要不要我来演示一下？lol
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我也出现过拷贝出错的,大多是拷贝的量大于分区剩余空间,所以拷贝出错,不知道有没有解决办法,还是说写个shell function,先检查目标地址的空间 ?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 愿闻其详
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 这就是当官的
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ...
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 中国人当官就是欺压平头百姓的
<mugebjgd> stardiviner: 明白么
<imadper> mugebjgd: 你怎么知道 stardiviner是平头, 不是寸头或者圆头?
<mugebjgd> imadper: 我给他剃得
<stardiviner> imadper: 我是刺头 ....
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 有消息跟我说哈
<imadper> .....
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你就那么两句就不说了...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: uk不要你 你就推我哈
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 嗯...现在都没消息...话说linda是不是也japan去了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 应该是
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我说呢...估计得开完会了才有消息吧...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我下周四和她开会, 帮你问问?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 可以可以...你们one on one?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 不是
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 那下周四我要是还没消息你就帮我问问吧...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: lol
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我现在就是怨念g家啊。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac347955
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 反光的大腿是不需要裙子的！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 卧槽...你也开始干主席这活了...
<zodiac_> ofan: printf(&unix["\021%six\012\0"],unix["have"]+"fun"-0x60);中 1["have"]-0x60+"fun", “have"是'h'的地址？然后1["have"]就是'a'的地址？那'a'的地址减0x60为什么等于1 ？不明白为什么有时是地址，有时是值
<roylez> adam8157: 咱的事业后继有蛋，我很欣慰
<zodiac_> 有人帮忙解答下吗
<adam8157> ...
<zodiac_> roylez: 你回来了？
<lifeng> zodiac_: 1["have"]   = "have"[1] = 'a' = 0x61
<zodiac_> lifeng: "have“不是'h'的地址吗？
<samson-cn> zodiac_: 表示没看懂你在写什么
<lifeng> zodiac_: 对啊
<lifeng> zodiac_: [1]之后得到'a'
<lifeng> zodiac_: char *str = "have"; str[1] 是 'a'也就是0x61
<HajasLm> 数组[index] == index[数组] 就如 lifeng 说的
<namoamitabuddha> 受不了这种糟糕的用法
<zodiac_> lifeng: str[1]='a';这时str[1]不是地址吗
<lifeng> zodiac_: 打回去重学c语言
<namoamitabuddha> 有这种精力学 C 还不如学汇编。
<zodiac_> str[1]='a'不等于*(str+1)='a'吗？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 嗯嗯,学汇编好
<HajasLm> 这个应该是 C 混乱代码比赛的,实际中 没人会这么写
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: MMIX
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: MIX
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 那是啥? 汇编 ? 看到的都是NASM, ASM之类的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/mmix.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y WWW-CS-FACULTY & STAFF Home Page (12-Apr-1995)
<zodiac_> 是左值和右值的问题吗？
<HajasLm> zodiac_, *(str+1)的 *是干什么的？ 回答这个
<imtxc> adam8157: 使用pdfcrop 切http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/ 这里的书 怎么没有作用呢?
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Linux Device Drivers, Third Edition [LWN.net]
<roylez> zodiac_: 没呢
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事么？蛋蛋君
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没切过 我直接扔给amazon给我转了
<adam8157> roylez: 没有吧...
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊.
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天我从Amazon收了5个包裹
<zodiac_> HajasLm: 不用* ?
<roylez> adam8157: 又是500刀不见了
<lifeng> ldd3该出新版了
<adam8157> roylez: 不要优惠券了?
<adam8157> lifeng: why
<imtxc> roylez: 豪
<roylez> adam8157: 鞋子直接在outlet买了，没上网买
<adam8157> roylez: 壕
<HajasLm> zodiac_, 好吧 如果这是你的答案 :) 还是建议你先学一下C的基础 然后 再来看这些比较‘好玩’的代码
<roylez> adam8157: 两双合起来110多刀吧，贵是贵了些，不过好在大小绝对不会错
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 我觉得他这样过分追求的是可以说是语言的 bug 的东西。
<zodiac_> HajasLm: *a='a'等于a[0]='a'
<mugebjgd> roylez: 这个周末outlet大打折
<mugebjgd> roylez: 过节
<samson-cn> zodiac_: 个人觉得以前在win下写c的代码和在lin下写c的代码很不同
<HajasLm> zodiac_, 有本叫 C 指针的书 （不好意思 名字实在记不住） 。  可以帮你很好的理解数组和指针
<zodiac_> HajasLm: 哦，我去看看，bye
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 他在看 The C Programming Language 其实这书不错的。
<HajasLm> namoamitabuddha, 嗯  :)
<bai_> 请问ubuntu10.10如何启用framebuffer设备呢？
<samson-cn> 我以前也搞不懂指针,对C也是一直半解.
<samson-cn> 不错自从学习unix/linux系统结构和基础编程后,觉得linux下的c怎么写怎么爽啊..
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 默认启动 framebuffer
<namoamitabuddha> samson-cn: 哈哈，我没学过 linux 编程。
<HajasLm> 程序语言都有好的 坏的地方。 尽量用你和大家都熟悉的。 犯错的概率自然就小了
<roylez> mugebjgd: mermorials day，对么
<bai_> 但是在/dev目录下没有fb文件
<roylez> mugebjgd: 我的东西都买得差不多了
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 也没有什么具体的东西,就是一些系统命令外加C
<HajasLm> 想刚才的代码 你为了好玩 没问题。 实际工作中 那样的代码并不能证明你更厉害。 不好读 不好维护
<samson-cn> namoamitabuddha: 就是fork啊,kill之类的东西
<mugebjgd> roylez: 恩呢 我也买完了
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 前两天他就问过了，我告诉他说不要去学这种代码，特别是初学者。但他不听，还反驳说这样对学习编译器工作原理有利。说的有一定道理，我也一下子找不到充分理由去解释。
<mugebjgd> roylez: 估计在去outlet 拿2条 .tommyhilfiger的裤子
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：但是在/dev目录下没有fb文件啊
<roylez> mugebjgd: tommy的衬衣我一共拿了10多件了....
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 你是闭源显卡驱动？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 颜色不好看 所以我没拿
<roylez> mugebjgd: 越丑越喜欢呢
<mugebjgd> roylez: .........
<roylez> mugebjgd: 就好比机场拿行李，越丑越好找呢
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：我是在虚拟机下装的系统
<mugebjgd> roylez: 这倒是
<roylez> mugebjgd: 不丑不够醒目
<samson-cn> 大家继续,我下班了!哈哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: lspci | grep VGA
<HajasLm> namoamitabuddha, :) 呵呵 大家估计差不多都是这样过来的 读书的时候 对这些‘技巧’的东西 很感兴趣。以后才知道 其实这些没那么重要的了。
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 恩，而且国内书对这方面有误导。
<HajasLm> namoamitabuddha, 不过 just for fun 也挺好的 起码会想着去钻研一下
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 甚至鼓励用一些标准之外的用法。
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 我觉得吧，这种 fun 不应该用在 C 上。
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: C 语法太复杂。
<namoamitabuddha> HajasLm: 应该用在一些语法简单的程序设计语言。
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<mugebjgd> roylez: 现在没什么可买得东西了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 没有便宜的玩具了
<roylez> mugebjgd: 跟你说下我买的诡异玩意吧
<mugebjgd> roylez: 说
<roylez> mugebjgd: mindflex tangle-teezer
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我听
<roylez> mugebjgd: 还有 addrena
<roylez> mugebjgd: tangle teezer用来打发女人最好了
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 什么发行版
<mugebjgd> roylez: 洗澡用？
<roylez> mugebjgd: 梳头用的
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：desktop
<mugebjgd> roylez: 。。。。。
<mugebjgd> roylez: 送你老婆？
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: ubuntu 10.04?
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：10.10的
<roylez> mugebjgd: 自己认识的，或者朋友老婆什么的
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我在家的时候早买完了这些东西了我就买些amazon.de上比.com贵的东西
<roylez> mugebjgd: 反正这货便宜
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 用 12.04 吧，那是 LTS
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：没有什么办法加进去吗
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我是说有什么好玩的设备值得买么
<roylez> mugebjgd: mindflex?
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我买个2个motolora的蓝牙耳机
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 按理来说 KMS 是开启的，但是不清楚驱动名字。
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: lspci -vnn | grep VGA
<mugebjgd> roylez: 玩具。。。。
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：若若的问一下KMS是啥
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: Kernel Mode Set
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: KernelModesetting - Debian Wiki
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 这样是不需要外加的 framebuffer 驱动的
<mugebjgd> roylez: 本来想买个hp平板或者bb平板上linux玩 结果没看到便宜的 就买了三星的7寸平板 专门看pps用
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter [80ee:beef] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<mugebjgd> bai_: 虚拟机就不用纠结了
<bai_> mugebjgd：为啥呢？我们这两天要做个实验呢
<bai_> mugebjgd：就是用framebuffer
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 我不清楚 vbox VGA 的 module name
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：是系统的问题吗？
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 试试 lsmod | grep vbox
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：vboxvideo               1240  1
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: vboxvideo 不支持 KMS 么？
<haoyihuan> 求救  chroot错误  http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=375349
<kk> haoyihuan ⇪ ti: debian系统中chroot错误 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: n年不用虚拟机了
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 看下 /sys/module/vboxvideo/parameters 目录是否有，其中是否有 modeset 文件
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：没有parameters目录
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 估计是不支持的？我不是特别清楚。
<bai_> namoamitabuddha：谢谢你啊
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 我去查下最新的 kernel source code
<hoxily_uc> yes 命令干嘛用的？ 这么奇怪的命令。
<roylez> hoxily_uc: 用来回答问题的
<knownbad> man yes = 答案
<hoxily_uc> roylez: repeatedly output specified strings or ·y
<hoxily_uc> until killed
<hoxily_uc> roylez: 算是 echo 的威力加强版吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 又卖屁股呢？
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 知道了，貌似是专有驱动。
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 好像不是内核树里面的驱动
<knownbad> 没，昨晚买了你屁股后睡的很好。
<knownbad> 你没付 2days shipping 吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 显然不可能 我昨晚关门睡的觉
<knownbad> 我走你后门。。。。
<knownbad> 你傻了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没有 我向来都是standard shipping
<namoamitabuddha> bai_: 去 #virtualbox 问问
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没有后门
<knownbad> 昨天跟你说了我有 amazon prime free 2day shipping 看你要不。
<knownbad> 走后门不是国内必备的吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我又不在国内
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 德国不讲究这个
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 靠 你不早说 我用的standard shipping
<knownbad> 我说了。
<knownbad> 但看从哪里 shipper 搞不好一样时间。
<knownbad> 我是看你可能等不及。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 等的及
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我有L1签证
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 能申请绿卡的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 想啥时候来就来了
<knownbad> 但公司给你这么多假？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 每年30天的假期 不算节假日
<dchxcrow>   i3 的字体 让人好难受
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 足够了吧？
<knownbad> 没用，你得证明申请是有雇主。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 谁说的？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我有2年的签证
<knownbad> 妈的，30 days!!!
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 美国2年之内 随意出入
<knownbad> Fuck European!
<knownbad> 难怪现在出了危机。
<knownbad> 说的是申请绿卡。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我不要美国绿卡
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这地方没欧洲安逸
<adam8157> 求美国绿卡
<knownbad> 是没有，美国不是完美的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 美国人好傻 开车换道都不打灯的
<knownbad> 不用求，去申请。
<knownbad> 没，可能是新移民。　　我来时每个驾驶人都守规矩
<knownbad> 近来就不一定了。
<knownbad> 以前是你一下了人行道车子就会慢下来然后停了让你过马路。
<knownbad> 现在是按喇叭叫你去死。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: orlando这里的人不打灯
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 傻的要命
<knownbad> 可能走南美风格。
<knownbad> 南美人好似就不打灯的。
<knownbad> 但现在的行人也很差不能只怪驾驶人。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没行人
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没见过行人
<knownbad> 红灯了还硬要过马路被按喇叭了还盯人看。
<knownbad> 有时我都想压他们过去。
<knownbad> 你住的是什么地方啊？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你压贝
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 公司租的公寓
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 我记得我去的小镇人家看见人很在就停了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 有厨房 单独间 2个人一个公寓
<knownbad> 没行人的地区是高级区。
<knownbad> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，要不他们也挥手让你过。
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 国内比较少。
<knownbad> 刚开始时我见其他新移民不敢过蛮宽的马路，其他人干脆全停了下来让他们过马路。
<knownbad> 但现在较少了。
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 国内能不加速已经不错了。
<knownbad> 可能以前过马路的较少，现在要这么干就不用开车了。
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 很多遇到这里，看见你还没开始过马路，立即加速，跑前面去了。
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 还有拐弯车辆，右转的，也加速。
<knownbad> 但你走上街头车子还是会停。　　有事可能你错的居多。
<knownbad> 可能驾驶人有错的居多。
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: 但是他们量你没胆子去穿。
<knownbad> 说的是美国。　　国内就不太清楚了。　　你试试？
<namoamitabuddha> knownbad: USA 貌似法律条款特别多。
<yappy> 怎么买国外的卡？ 比如visa 什么的
<knownbad> 国内不是也有 master/visa 吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我的信用卡要收1.5%的费用
<knownbad> namoamitabuddha: 个人觉得太多了。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 可能是跨国的原因。
<knownbad> Currency exchange.
<yappy> master/visa ?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 回去准备弄个金卡用
<mugebjgd> master
<yappy> 哪个银行的哟
<yappy> 有国际支付功能？
<mugebjgd> deutsche bank
<samul> biz的域名怎么样？
<knownbad> 还可，有个朋友的公司用着。
<samul> knownbad: 什么公司，好像很便宜
<samul> 第一年的才6美金
<knownbad> 就小公司。
<knownbad> 普通的公司都无所谓，但如果有点违法的可能需要找个美国管不到的域名。
<knownbad> 近来美国司法部有点流氓。
<samul> knownbad: 连孔子学院都要端了
<samul> 美国管不到的域名可真难，co？
<knownbad> 你得自己看看，我没去查。
<mugebjgd> samul: 孔子学院就是烧钱的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=galaxy_nexus_hspa&utm_source=ha-gdn&utm_medium=display
<knownbad> 干嘛？
<knownbad> 你想买？
<dchxcrow> 没有键盘,要是有键盘是好哦
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 发给你看看而已
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 显然不买 没有键盘
<knownbad> 我买了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你已经买了？
<knownbad> 可惜 HTC 不做键盘式的了。
<junev> 大家有了解无线显卡的吗
<dchxcrow> 除了没有键盘这点外,应该是比较好的一款了
<knownbad> 这个解析度高。
<knownbad> 价位也可。
<dchxcrow> 有可用的无线显卡么?有的话,就可以给笔记本来一个了
<knownbad> 我想买银幕大一点但又怕大了不好带。
<knownbad> 不知，还没开始用。
<junev> 哦
<knownbad> 但应该可以装 vnc 吧？
<junev> 是啊 笔记本 再配上无线显卡 感觉会非常好
<caasi> 问个java的问题
<caasi> class Array {
<caasi> 	char ch;
<caasi> }
<mugebjgd> 继续发
<mugebjgd> XD
<caasi> class Array {
<caasi> 	char ch;
<caasi> 	int times;
<caasi> } 应该是这个
<caasi> 就是类似于c中的结构体
<caasi> 然后定义Array[] c = new Array[100];
<caasi> 再c[0].times = 0;为啥会出错？
<caasi> 编译没问题，一运行就出问题
<alvin_rxg> 默認是 private ?
<caasi> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
<caasi> 	at test.main(test.java:8)
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 改成public也不行
<alvin_rxg> java 有編譯麼？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: javac
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 链接把
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 初学呢，能不能指点以下
<alvin_rxg> 俺不懂java。
<junev> 还是百度一下吧
<caasi> junev: 这个……叫我怎么百度
<caasi> junev: 貌似是基础诶
<caasi> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/133976
<dchxcrow> 问个可能是很弱的问题,有外接的显卡么?
<dchxcrow> 比如用usb什么的?
<knownbad> 有，usb.
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/kXWqO
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<dchxcrow> 没仔细看,性能如何呢?比如说能不能玩暗黑这样的游戏
<knownbad> 你开玩笑吧？
<knownbad> 你得自己看看。
<xiamx> 是为了扩展显示器用的吧
<dchxcrow> 当然不是,真心不懂啊
<knownbad> 那简单的说不行。
<dchxcrow> o,是不是没有办法为笔记本升级显卡的说
<knownbad> 有困难度。
<dchxcrow> 困难就是有希望了,还是说这是不行的委婉说法
<knownbad> 有钱去换个本子，没钱就凑合着。
<caasi> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/133976
<caasi> 求助
<dchxcrow> 想折腾,求折腾啊
<knownbad> 有希望就是买个高倍数的放大镜加照明，然后找个相同脚数的晶片来交换。
<dchxcrow> 过程可以学习到很多东西,只是不知道是不是一个根本无解的事情
<knownbad> 世上没几个人做的来但你可以试试。
<knownbad> 你可以慢慢焊接晶片微型脚。
<dchxcrow> 好吧, 明白了,这几种鼓励真心感动的啊
<knownbad> 简单的答案不一定让你愿意接受啊。
<dchxcrow> 恩 ,谢谢的说.
<knownbad> 基本上，笔记本在购买时得考量的周全些。　　大部分的配备无法更动。
<zerta-D> 除了硬盘和内存，其他都很难升级
<knownbad> 有人 cpu 升级过但其他的不清楚。
<dchxcrow> ok ~~
<knownbad> 除非 gpu 也是 module 不然也无法换。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/pz1CQ
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y DocumentationDell Latitude E4310 Service Manual--System Board
<knownbad> 你可以看一下这个。
<knownbad> 能卸载的只有那些.  cpu 通常都还可以卸。
<dchxcrow> ok, ~~ 好好了解一下
<knownbad> 这我干过但 cpu step 进阶非常挑剔。
<dchxcrow> 成功没有?
<knownbad> 忘了。
<knownbad> 好似可以。
<knownbad> Pentium-m 时期。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 快！！！　　http://goo.gl/tMrtq
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y FRYS.com | CANONFRYS.com
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西？
<knownbad> 咦，Florida 没有？
<knownbad> 太次了。
<knownbad> 便宜的单眼相机。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 是单反？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没有可以订吧？
<knownbad> 是，你看了没？  Canon的。
<knownbad> 不行，早没货了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那你发给我
<knownbad> 我附近有但税＋运费划不来
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我听说了这个
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 税？
<knownbad> 我以为 Florida 有。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 跨州还有税？
<knownbad> 销售税。
<knownbad> 购物税，随便你怎么说。
<knownbad> 没，说的是我买了寄给你划不来。
<knownbad> 先撇请。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 唉
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 撇条？
<knownbad> 给你当早餐。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 傻把 东部时间都1点了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 午饭都吃完了/ five guys
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恶心死了
<knownbad> 干嘛，house party?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 米国人天天就这种垃圾？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我差点没吐了
<knownbad> 你自个出去吃啊。
<knownbad> 打了税成了 $413 了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 和同事
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这个机器如果单独买多少钱？
<knownbad> 那你带同事去吃中餐嘛。
<knownbad> 原价 $500+.
<knownbad> 价位是可以但我不需要。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 天天吃中餐也不行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这机器未必好 还是等和老婆回国的时候再买
<knownbad> 去死吧，这个不行那个也不可以。　　你是女的啊？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我不懂单反
<knownbad> 反正 SLR 就是比一般相机好。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 要老婆买才行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 她需要 我不需要
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 到时候给她钱 她去香港买就是了
<knownbad> 上礼拜出海去看海豚照了些回来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 海豚有毛看的阿
<knownbad> 那你得失血，她搞设计的很挑的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 马勒戈壁的 这项目完不了了
<knownbad> 其实是去看鲸鱼但没碰上。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 给她1000欧元 完事 她自己去挑
<knownbad> 富二代。
 * knownbad 跪拜
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚 我的钱都是自己挣de
<knownbad> 1000欧元啊。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩 半月工资没了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 马勒戈壁的
<dchxcrow> 苦逼phd表示压力很大
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 直接喝西北风
<knownbad> 不是吧？　　税前还是？
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 天朝的phd？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 税后
<knownbad> 不太清楚德国的税制。
<dchxcrow> 在US 交换中
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 那就黑在米国完了
<knownbad> 哦那还可以，但应该会继续升。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 穷啊 攒钱买车呢
<knownbad> 德国对经验比较重视。
<knownbad> 美国的二手车到处有。
<knownbad> 你搬台回去吧。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 搬不回去 怎么也要个vw阿
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 太次的可不行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我想卖屁股去 多挣点外快
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 今年还要回国呢 马勒戈壁的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你和你老婆办婚礼了没
<knownbad> 啥婚礼？　　不办怎么申请她过来呢？
<knownbad> 你不必这么辛苦吧，老婆工作没？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是花钱的婚礼 就是摆喜酒之类的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 她还在上学 快完事了
<knownbad> 不需要，在国内办过。　　老婆家里不奢华。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那还行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那也要几万块软民币阿
<knownbad> 那等她毕业一起努力。
<knownbad> 忘了花了多少，记得不太多。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 10w?
<knownbad> 这点我很感谢她，我那时钱还没存多着。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩 今年我回国办喜酒
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 马勒戈壁 会大出血的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 6個人的婚禮不行麼？雙方家長4人，再你們倆
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不可能 北京办完 亲戚要请吧
<alvin_rxg> 準備晚餐
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后到了广东继续
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再说了她有姐姐和弟弟的
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 不到十万啦。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 一口鲜血吐在屏幕上
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我全部家当
<knownbad> 你们该是需要，两人都是出国留学的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 继续装穷 我还攒钱买车呢
<knownbad> 好似４万？
<knownbad> 真忘了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 现在软民币软 不值钱啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 当时的4W 现在估计要6w了
<knownbad> 那是做给亲戚朋友看的嘛。
<knownbad> 要不就不办吧。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 看毛。我和我爸说了。我的意思就是谁都不请
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老丈人那边估计不行
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老丈人生意人 好面子
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 当然妻弟结婚 请了2000人
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 当时妻弟结婚 请了2000人
<knownbad> 这倒是，初始寄钱还可换 $1=RMB8.5.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我听了之后 当时就尿了
<knownbad> 还是 RMB8.7?  忘了。
<knownbad> 老婆都抱怨美金不中用了。
<knownbad> 哇靠。
<knownbad> 你娶错了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 现在的美金也跟软民币一样了 随便买点东西就好几十到
<knownbad> 我听说越乡下越耗。
<knownbad> 老婆去了朋友的婚礼，乡下的婚礼吓死人。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<knownbad> 金子来金子去的。
<knownbad> 搞到最后可能跟台湾一样只能娶的起进口新娘。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 越南妹子
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 进口新娘也贵啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 一同事结婚20k欧
<knownbad> 价格升了，现在是柬埔寨。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 马勒戈壁的 我又尿了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠只能要柬埔寨的了 简朴寨
<knownbad> 其实我不一定得结婚的。　　唉，一时糊涂。
<knownbad> 松鼠适合德国大妈。
<knownbad> 德国大妈喜欢小可爱。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 松树会被轧干的
<knownbad> 没炒饭时还可以当牙签。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 什么叫没炒饭？
<knownbad> JJ
<knownbad> 小可爱 = jj
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你的是大可爱?
<knownbad> 你以为我说松鼠可爱？
<knownbad> 小蛇。
<knownbad> 老婆说我快不行了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你不锻炼身体 我天天游泳
<knownbad> 我跟她说去偷人可以别忘了收费把钱拿回来给我。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 就是为了锻炼身体
<knownbad> 这里日夜冷些。  健身房倒可以。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 周末必须去outlet
<knownbad> 是该锻炼了，但难些。  老婆又不怎么运动。  又不喜欢我丢她在家。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 因为puma 据说50%
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那邊2000人，禮金收了多少？
<knownbad> 是啊，我都带她去 outlet 运动。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 超级便宜阿 不买都不行
<knownbad> 她就逛不累。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说有500人没来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可能扯平了
<knownbad> 是啊，但许多都是外国做的。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 白費勁吶。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> 是不是把八杆子打不着的親戚都請來了呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 生意上的朋友 熟人 七姑八大姨
<knownbad> 说这干嘛，还是谈谈松鼠妹吧？
<alvin_rxg> 婚禮不是親人間的事麼？ 和生意人沒關係吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 广东不一样
<\b> 回家烧饭
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 松树妹来自越南
<knownbad> 台湾也这么的，都是面子问题。
<knownbad> 美国的越南妹不错的，听说又辣又忠实。
<knownbad> 一直跟着你，直到你精尽人亡。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 。。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 适合松鼠
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你的选择是正确的。
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg: i3 title的字体可是无解?
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: ?
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg, 就是不支持xft字体的事情
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,我昨天试了试,只有那个字体看着不舒服,其它还好
<alvin_rxg> 找個 xfont 唄
<alvin_rxg> x core font
<dchxcrow> 支持中文的没有几个吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad:  不如galaxy note 1280X800的分辨率
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 当然了贵了100刀
<knownbad> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4432&idPhone2=4135
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250M vs. Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 - GSMArena.com
<knownbad> 只有 gpu mali-400mp 是比较实在的。
<knownbad> 忘了, note 的 corning gorilla glass 也不错。
<knownbad> 我是看过但后来决定 google 的支持应该好些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 棒子的东西做的越来越好了 天朝没有能与之匹敌的了
<knownbad> 我觉得 HTC 策略错误。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不知道htc 在做什么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 可能要转行卖大饼
<knownbad> HTC 的机种太多了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: htc + 大饼 味道好
<knownbad> 其实我是支持 HTC 的但他们不争气。
<knownbad> Google/Motorola 也是个变数。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 所以阿 下一部手机必然是motorola
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 带键盘的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 之后我这台htc就马上刷机
<knownbad> 我这台得撑个两年以上。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我的是2011年年初买的
<knownbad> 奶奶的，手机快比笔记本贵了。
<knownbad> 我下个笔记本不买贵的了。
<knownbad> 但得要 SSD.
<knownbad> 再架设个 vps+cloud 就可以了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 自己换ssd不就行了
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 就自己换。
<knownbad> 去撇条给你当点心。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我肯定不买笔记本 直接上网本 ]台式机
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 互相撇
<knownbad> 我已没键盘在手机上了，得要个键盘笔记本。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我有上网本 我有平板 我有手机 我有台式机 我有笔记本
<knownbad> 啊，无屎一身轻。
<knownbad> 富二代。
<knownbad> 富二代
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚 我自己挣de
<knownbad> 你自认为？
<knownbad> 你我都不是自个赚钱上学吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我就是自己打工上学的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 给教授打工
<knownbad> 难怪你屁股患痔疮。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 我没上大学因为老师不喜欢我屁眼。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩我知道
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你屁眼长疮
<knownbad> 不，我经常发屁。
<knownbad> 吃公司餐去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 就知道吃
<knownbad> 你刚刚不是在吃撇条？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你在吃我撇的条
<knownbad> 有点硬你最近便秘喔。
<knownbad> 请保重，您屁眼的健康是国家的未来。
<roylez> knownbad mugebjgd 你俩真恶心
<mugebjgd> roylez: 无聊啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你个老屁眼
<knownbad> 别羡慕，欢迎加入。
<knownbad> 谁跟你无聊，我努力工作着呢。
<knownbad> 下午带老婆去海边呢还是 Universal Studio 呢。
<kk>  06:18
<H3ruS> nihao
<H3ruS> \o
<metbsd> 高帅富？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-26
<majian> Hello
<kk> majian, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<majian> kk: 大家都忙什么呢
<majian> 不知道大家去chinaunix网站不，我发现用firefox不能一建转载呢
<metbsd> 国内怎么非死不可和推特都上不去呢
<majian> 被墙了
<jiemar> hello world
<majian> Hi guy
<ofan> hi 马甲
<majian> ofan: come on 看清楚哈
<ofan> 马甲n
<NoIE> Hello !
<NoIE> 我想安装 ubuntu 12.04 ，但是使用 dvd 光盘引导之后，出现黑屏，只有一个光标在闪。
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？
<majian> 你自己刻录的光盘？
<NoIE> 自己刻录的。
<majian> NoIE: 貌似有一个文件有问题，我刻录优盘安装也那样，修改一个文件就好了，不过光盘。。。。。。哈哈
<NoIE> 我可以用mp3安装。
<NoIE> 请问，修改哪个文件？
<majian> NoIE: 你看看syslinux这个文件，我看一下才能想起来把哪个注释掉
<NoIE> 等一下，我去制作引导盘。
<majian> NoIE: 哦
<NoIE> majian: ubuntu 自带的工具和 UNetbootin ，用哪个好？
<NoIE> ubuntu 自带的工具和 UNetbootin ，用哪个好？
<majian> NoIE: 没用过。。。
<NoIE> majian: 您用的是哪个工具？
<majian> NoIE: 我都是ultraISO
<NoIE> majian: 那我就先用 ubuntu 自带的那个吧。
<majian> NoIE: 没问题，我昨天晚上装的12.04.
<hoxily> > "Hi, gays" * 3
<kk> hoxily, Hi, gaysHi, gaysHi, gays
<majian> NoIE: 怎么样了，
<NoIE> majian: 真不应该用mp3制作安装盘，还差2分钟。。。
<majian> NoIE: 呵呵，有问题@我，要不我看不见
<NoIE> 报告 majian ，安装盘制作完成。
<majian> NoIE: 你复制下syslinux文件内容，我看下
<NoIE> 16x16.fnt  dtmenu.cfg	 fa.tr	       ja.tr	 nn.tr	     sr.hlp
<NoIE> adtxt.cfg  el.hlp	 fi.hlp        ka.hlp	 pl.hlp      sr.tr
<NoIE> am.tr	   el.tr	 fi.tr	       ka.tr	 pl.tr	     stdmenu.cfg
<NoIE> ast.hlp    en.hlp	 fr.hlp        kk.hlp	 po4a.cfg    sv.hlp
<majian> No# D-I config version 2.0
<NoIE> ast.tr	   en.tr	 fr.tr	       kk.tr	 prompt.cfg  sv.tr
<majian> include menu.cfg
<NoIE> back.jpg   eo.hlp	 ga.tr	       km.hlp	 pt_BR.hlp   syslinux.cfg
<majian> #default vesamenu.c32
<NoIE> be.hlp	   eo.tr	 gfxboot.c32   kn.tr	 pt_BR.tr    te.tr
<majian> prompt 0
<kk> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<majian> timeout 50
<majian> # ui gfxboot bootlogo
<majian> NoIE: 换成我这个
<majian> # D-I config version 2.0
<majian> include menu.cfg
<kk> majian:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<majian> NoIE: 进入文件夹有syslinux.cfg文件
<linvnew> 终于进来了。
<linvnew> 木有配置好！看不到人。
<linvnew> q
<linvnew> quit
<linvnew> exit
<linvnew> Q
<NoIE> majian:hello!
<NoIE> 我用mp3制作的安装盘不能启动。
<NoIE> 画面显示SYSLINUX 4.02 debian 。。。之类的，然后就只有一个光标在闪。
<NoIE> 我用mp3制作的安装盘不能启动。
<NoIE> 画面显示SYSLINUX 4.02 debian 。。。之类的，然后就只有一个光标在闪。
<NoIE> 各位好，我按装不了 ubuntu 12.04 了。。。
<linvnew> 用硬盘装啊！
<NoIE> linvnew: 我试试。。。
<linvnew> NoIE: 你是在什么系统下装的，我是7，装了好几遍了，很方便。
<NoIE> linvnew: 本来打算用dvd安装。
<linvnew> NoIE: 硬盘应该快一些。
<NoIE> linvnew: 我试试。。。
<linvnew> quit
<NoIE> menuentry "Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD" {
<NoIE> set root='(hd0,2)'
<NoIE> loopback loop (hd0,2)/ubuntu.iso
<NoIE> linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8
<NoIE> initrd (loop)/casper/initrd.lz
<NoIE> boot}
<nihui> ofan: ping
<ofan> nihui: ?
<nihui>  Integrate Spotify into Amarok
<nihui> 这是你的 gsoc ？
<ofan> 额 是的
<ofan> nihui: 你也做？
<NoIE> 我想安装 ubuntu 12.04 ，大家帮帮我。。。
<nihui> ofan: 挂 #kde-cn 吧
<ofan> nihui: 好的 加了
<NoIE> 我的镜像在sd3当中，40_custom 应该写 hd0,2 还是 hd0.3 ?
<ofan> NoIE: 不一定 看看tab补全后的文件对不对
<NoIE> ofan: 哦，怎么看？
<ofan> NoIE: grub下看
<ofan> NoIE: 命令行下
<NoIE> ofan: grub: command not found
<ofan> NoIE: 不过一般是对应的
<ofan> NoIE: 我说启动的时候进grub命令行
<NoIE> ofan: 算了，两个都试一下吧。
<NoIE> 各位好，我又回来了。
<NoIE> 用硬盘安装和用DVD刻录盘安装的结果一样：黑屏，光标闪烁。
<NoIE> 我要不要试一试i386版的呢？
<_access> NoIE, 怎么回事
<NoIE> _access: 我下载了 ubuntu 12.04-dvd-amd64.iso 镜像，然后刻盘。
<_access> NoIE, 然后失败？
<NoIE> 但是每次启动之后，都会黑屏，一个光标在屏幕上闪烁。
<NoIE> 后来直接用 grub2 引导 ubuntu 的安装镜像，还是黑屏，这次连 ubuntu 的菜单都没看到。
<NoIE> 有人遇到过相似的问题吗？
<NoIE> 我还在线吗？
<NoIE> 我换 i386 试试。
<linvnew> ?
<_access> NoIE, 你还在
<NoIE> _access: 还在，ubuntu-12.04-beta2-i386.iso 依然黑屏。
<stardiviner> 有没有解压ISO文件的方法啊? 难道说ISO文件只能通过挂载 ?
<_access> NoIE, 悲催
<_access> NoIE, 以前的版本可以用么
<NoIE> mint 和 ubuntu 的引导程序应该是一样的吧？
<NoIE> _access: 什么以前版本？我现在用的吗？
<NoIE> 我现在用的是 11.04 。
<_access> NoIE, 那能用就成了啊，还升什么级啊，
<NoIE> _access: 我非常想用 gimp 2.8 ，不过我现在的系统好像是安装不了。
<_access> NoIE, 有什么不一样吗，
<NoIE> 我用 ubuntu-tweak 添加了 gimp-2.8 的软件源，更新管理器里也显示出来了，但是前面的复选框总是选择不了。
<NoIE> _access: 不知道。。。不过就是想用。
<_access> NoIE, 吃饱了撑的！！！！！
<NoIE> 谁说的？早饭我还没吃呢。
<NoIE> 生命不息，折腾不止。各位先忙着，我折腾去了。
<_access> NoIE, 源里不是有gimp吗
<NoIE> _access: 不是 2.8 版的。
<_access> NoIE, 编译啊，不比装系统好多了，fedora到现在还是2.6呢，
<xuexixuexi> NoIE: Use Archlinux and you will get BRAND NEW GIMP 2.8!!!
<NoIE> _access: 还是重装吧，反正现在的系统也是半死不活的。
<_access> xuexixuexi, 应该是真的
<_access> NoIE, 他推荐你用arch呢，要不就是gentoo 肯定出2.8发
<NoIE> _access: 智商不够，对arch 有一点点怵。
<xuexixuexi> I'm using GIMP 2.8 now!
<NoIE> https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=arch%E9%9A%BE%E5%90%97
<kk> NoIE ⇪ t: arch难吗 - Google 搜尋
<NoIE> xuexixuexi: 是这样的，我现在用的是ubuntu，如果我重装ubuntu的话，我的/home下的文件都可以不动的。
<NoIE> 不过安装 fedora 就另当别论了。ubuntu 的第一个用户的 ID 是1000 ，fedora 是 500 ，我怕安装 ubuntu 以外的系统，会破坏我原来的文件。
<xuexixuexi> NoIE: arch start with 1000
<NoIE> 。。。
<NoIE> 好吧，我去安装 arch 。
<xuexixuexi> NoIE: and you can always "chown user:group -R /home"
<NoIE> 本人胆小，不敢冒险。。。
<xuexixuexi> NoIE: absolutly no risk
<jackey> 大家好,有谁在使用mldonkey的吗
<jackey> 想请教下这个软件在局域网里使用如何进行端口映射
<NoIE> jackey: 我好像在用。
<jackey> NoIE:你那边用速度怎么样
<NoIE> 没注意，今天没开。
<jackey> NoIE:在路由器里如何端口映射啊
<NoIE> jackey: 直接用UPnP不行吗？
<xuexixuexi> jackey: 在路由器里映射你的mldonkey端口就是了,和用哪个软件没关系,
<xuexixuexi> jackey: 推荐用amule
<jackey> xuexixuexi:我找不清楚是哪几个端口啊老大,
<xuexixuexi> jackey: 那你就用amule吧 设置窗口和emule接近,而且对kad的支持比ml要好的多
<xuexixuexi> NoIE: 不同发行版的/home 最好不要公用
<NoIE> xuexixuexi: 我想也是，所以，我还是用 ubuntu 或者 mint 吧。
<jackey> xuexixuexi:我用的是ubuntu text mode,不能使用amule的
<nihui> amule 也有 text mode
<xuexixuexi> jackey: amuled, amulecmd
<jackey> 恩,谢谢了,我安装上去试试,有问题于请教
<xuexixuexi> amule 有C/S架构的
<xuexixuexi> jackey: ml的端口你从配置文件里找
<jackey> 好的,配置文件是~/.mldonkey/donkey.ini吧
<xuexixuexi>  我不记得了,看你发的路径应该是的
<jackey> 恩恩,我找找看吧,好几个配置文件,一个一个找,对了amule可以在text mode下用的吗
<xuexixuexi> jackey: 我刚才发的amuled是后台服务进程, amulecmd是控制
<jackey> 恩恩,安装也是直接sudo apt-get install amule吧
<xuexixuexi> jackey: yes
<jackey> OK,谢谢了我试试,没在命令行用过amule,只用过ml
<xuexixuexi> jackey: 从synaptics里搜索也可以
<jackey> 恩,谢谢了.
<jackey> xuexixuexi:amuled not found怎么守护进程,必须自己编译安装?
<jackey> xuexixuexi:启动amuled时,显示远程服务器不可用就关闭了
<xuexixuexi> jackey: ubuntu可能是把amule和amuled分成两个包了吧, 你从新立得里找找
<jackey> 恩,装好了,用上了,添加哪个服务器好啊.
<xuexixuexi> ....
<jackey> amule-daemon是单独的一个包了,我说怎么没有,装上去了已经.
<jackey> 谢谢！还有添加哪些服务器比较好啊
<xuexixuexi> 用好google你会进步更大, 这种学习体验是不同的
<xuexixuexi> http://emulefans.com
<kk> xuexixuexi,啥网址y eMule Fans 电骡爱好者
<jackey> 恩恩,谢谢
<yall> ls
<tun> hei
<tun> hey
<left> 嗨
<Amesists> hi
<kk> Amesists, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<left> 原来还有中文的
<xuexixuexi> exit
<yall> 'ls
<stock-cn> freeflying: 老大，我电脑以前不知道设置了什么代理服务器，浏览器默认总是会自动代理了
<stock-cn> freeflying: 默认自动被代理了
<stock-cn> hoxily 在吗
<stock-cn> hoxily 我的浏览器自动被代理了，不知道怎么回事
<stock-cn> hoxily 我可能很久以前设置了什么代理服务器
<stock-cn> hoxily 要怎么去掉哦
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: firefox ?
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 所有浏览器都一样，自动被代理了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 包括firefox和chrome
<stock-cn> IP地址总是代理成了天津的一个IP，固定不变。
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 你用了VPN？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 没有用
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 反正我的nm没有设置，不知道有没有其他的VPN设置
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 以前曾经搞活
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 以前搞过vpn，乱设置了一番，难道没有去掉？
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 有可能。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 但是我在irc里查询我的IP,却又是正常的，和我的路由器里的IP是一致的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 应该只是让浏览器自动代理了，别的没有自动代理
<stock-cn> 所有浏览器自动被代理了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 难道是ssh？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 浏览器去访问IP地址查询网站，永远是本机IP: 120.65.13.7  河北省唐山市 铁通
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 其实我在湖南，且IP地址不是那个。在windows下查询IP是正常的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 我用tor进行代理，结果也是这个IP
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 且不能访问禁网
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 你看看 http://ip.qq.com/  http://ip138.com/  http://myip.cn/ 是不是都一样。
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y 腾讯IP分享计划_IP分享
<ysyk> stock-cn: 你纠结这个问题几天了，还没解决？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 也就是说，tor的代理不能发挥作用。我原来可能设置了某个代理程序，默认就被代理了，tor没有发挥做哟你
<stock-cn> ysyk: 一致没解决
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 不能关掉吗？
<ysyk> stock-cn: 我这显示的是对的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 不知道怎么挂掉
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 不知道怎么关掉
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: ifconfig 给出的结果是什么？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 这三个IP都一样，120.65.13.5
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 只是地理位置提示不同
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 那么 ifconfig 给出的结果是什么？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 真实IP是110开头的
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 贴这里：  http://code.bulix.org
<ysyk> stock-cn: 在qq上查120.65.13.5地址是中国湖南省   铁通
<ysyk> stock-cn: 在ip138.com上是    本站主数据：黑龙江省哈尔滨市 铁通     参考数据一：河北省唐山市 铁通
<stock-cn> ysyk: 真实地址不是这个
<stock-cn> ysyk: 我的永远是这个IP，虽然我是PPPOE
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 我想知道你的 interface 有哪些，可以用 ifconfig 贴一下吗？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: http://code.bulix.org/k7huov-81544
<ysyk> stock-cn: 在查询ip的网站上，也显示这个地址不一样，这是咋回事
<stock-cn> ysyk: 地理位置可能有错误，但IP是 一样的阿
<stock-cn> ysyk: 我在irc里用/whois查询自己的，确是正常的，说明，只是浏览器被代理了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 图能看到吗
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 我是用无线网卡连接无线路由器上网的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 在家里
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 看到了。 你用无线连接路由器， 那么路由器是不是有VPN功能什么的？你打开这个功能了？
<ysyk> stock-cn: 如果不能查到一个ip的真正位置，那么你以此为依据，认为出毛病了，你认为靠谱吗
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 和路由器没关系应该，我在windows里正常的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 刚才我贴图那个网站，显示我的IP是正确的，110开头
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 和我路由的外网IP一致
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: Paste #81544: Untitled ASCII paste by 110.206.97.233
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 能看看路由器的WAN口的IP是多少吗？或者路由器PPPoE拨号后分配到的IP？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 可以看到，就是这个110开头的
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: pppoe拨号的？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 对
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 那么，你看看env命令的输出结果里面是不是含有 http_proxy环境变量
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 但进IP查询网站，永远是那个IP不变
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: env直接输入吗
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 即时我用tor进行代理，也仍然是那个IP不变，我在单位是变成了外国的IP
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 家里的却永远是这样子
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 是的。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: env怎么输入
<hoxily_uc> 终端里面
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 所以，我用tor代理也不能访问被禁网站
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 直接输入env就可以吗
<hoxily_uc> 是的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: http://code.bulix.org/p3ds2p-81545
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 唯一看起来奇怪的就是这个玩意儿：ORBIT_SOCKETDIR
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 这玩意怎么删掉阿
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 怎么关掉他，你看看你的有吗
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 在我进程里，总是有个ssh-agent ，是否也有影响
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 我这儿没有。
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 应该不影响。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 那我的tor代理总是没有作用
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 代理和不代理都是一个样子
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 这个orbit也不知道怎么关掉
<Amesists> soiamso: orbit那个应该跟代理没关系
<stock-cn> Amesists: 还真是怪了，我用tor代理总是和不代理一个效果，且不能访问被禁网站
<stock-cn> Amesists: 连查询IP的网站显示我的IP都是一样的
<stock-cn> Amesists: 重启电脑也好，重启路由也好，IP查询也都一样
<stock-cn> 我早些天在这里粘贴我的IP查询结果，也是这个不变
<Amesists> soiamso: http://whatismpip.com/ 这个呢？
<Amesists> soiamso: whatismyip.com
<Amesists> 前面那个打错了= =
<soiamso> Amesists: ?
<Amesists> soiamso: 叫错人了= =不好意思
<stock-cn> Amesists: 这个压根就查询不出来IP
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 访问我试试： http://60.176.44.66
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y Directory listing for /
<stock-cn> Amesists: 你给的网站进去不显示我的IP阿
<Amesists> stock-cn: http://www.whatismyip.com/不显示IP的？
<kk> Amesists,啥网址y What Is My IP - Shows Your IP Address
<stock-cn> Amesists: 对
<Amesists> stock-cn: 那显示的是啥……
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 你给的网站要怎么做
<stock-cn> 啥都没有，就是一个横杠 --
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: http://code.bulix.org/5h0sgg-81546   你看看这里面显示的是不是你的真实ip
<ysyk> hoxily_uc: 看到C代码文件
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 这个是真的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 110开头的
<hoxily_uc> 也就是说，我知道了你的ip？
<hoxily_uc> 然而别的网站不能知道你的ip？
<hoxily_uc> 你的浏览器好神奇。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 可能是
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 而且所有浏览器都一样，firefox,chomium
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 都一样，但在windows下用chrome看，却是110开头的正常的
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 关键是，用tor代理也是这个IP，所以我的tor代理就没法用
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 会不会是用了花生壳这种东西
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 我以前用过花生壳和CN99动态域名服务软件
<hoxily_uc> 花生壳用于动态域名吧？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 将动态域名变成静态吗？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 否则，我每次重启电脑和重启路由器，怎么浏览器查询IP都不变呢
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 像中病毒一样了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 查询永远是这个 120.65.13.5
<hoxily_uc> 也许花生壳有代理功能？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 几年前用过，现在也不知道装在哪里了
<ysyk> stock-cn: 有的路由可以直接使用花生壳代理
<stock-cn> ysyk: 我的也可以，但我没有启用
<stock-cn> ysyk: 我最近买的这个可以直接启用花生壳功能，但我电脑是几年前装过花生壳
<ysyk> stock-cn: 你找不到你电脑中可疑的程序？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 关键是我把浏览器设置成tor的代理，127.0.0.1 8118，似乎也没有作用
<stock-cn> ysyk: 怎么找？在进程中，我都贴出来吧
<ysyk> stock-cn: 试试吧，让大家看看，找找
<stock-cn> ysyk: 命令是哪个
<namoamitabuddha> 有啥好的开源论坛系统？
<ysyk> stock-cn: ps啥的吧
<stock-cn> ysyk: 我刚开启tor代理，进http://code.bulix.org/ 进行贴图，显示我的IP还是没有变，说明我的tor代理没有发挥作用
<stock-cn> debianer@debian:~$ ps
<stock-cn>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<stock-cn> 14872 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<stock-cn> 14889 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<namoamitabuddha> 最好是支持中文的
<stock-cn>  
<Amesists> stock-cn: ps aux
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 不要直接在这里贴
<ysyk> namoamitabuddha: php的？
<stock-cn> Amesists:   hoxily_uc  ysyk   http://code.bulix.org/yrhk6u-81548
<namoamitabuddha> ysyk: 可行的都可以。
<stock-cn> 现在是开启tor代理的
<Amesists> stock-cn: 你抓包看看有没有8118端口的包？
<stock-cn> Amesists: 怎么抓
<stock-cn> Amesists: 用那个什么shark抓
<stock-cn> Amesists: 是吗
<Amesists> stock-cn:
<Amesists> stock-cn: 嗯
<Amesists> stock-cn: 你看下netstat | grep 8118
<namoamitabuddha> wireshark
<Amesists> stock-cn: netstat -an | grep 8118
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 我先装
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: phpbb
<ofan> discuz
<betterfan> ////////
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: phpbb 支持中文么
<Amesists> ofan: 话说phpbb3有好用的WYSIWYG编辑器么
<stock-cn> Amesists: http://code.bulix.org/3s9isc-81549
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu-cn论坛就是
<ofan> Amesists: 不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> WYTIWYG
<stock-cn> Amesists: 看到了吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 搭建在 apache 上？
<Amesists> stock-cn: 嗯……根本没经过8118端口……
<stock-cn> Amesists: 那怎么会这样阿
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ubuntu-cn 是选择啥的
<stock-cn> Amesists: 我现在浏览器是设置成127.0.0.1  8118的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 问oneleaf
<Amesists> stock-cn: 不知道-.-
<Amesists> stock-cn: 你用啥设置的？
<stock-cn> Amesists: 直接在浏览器里设置代理服务器哦
<Amesists> stock-cn: firefox?
<stock-cn> Amesists: 所有浏览器都一样，不行
<stock-cn> Amesists: 我的chromium http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/133986
<namoamitabuddha> 话说，如何探测远端使用什么 web 服务器
<maplebeats> curl?
<betterfan> 1
<namoamitabuddha> thx
<Amesists> stock-cn: 很诡异
<yeah> 有人用 11.10装过主题么
<yeah> ZIP的
<maplebeats> 11.10现在还有人用啊
<namoamitabuddha> -> 12.04
<namoamitabuddha> 10.04 应该还有人用
<yeah> 我就是从10.刚升过来的
<namoamitabuddha> ……
<yeah> 这个主题包不知道放哪里
<namoamitabuddha> 10.04 是 LTS
<namoamitabuddha> 可以直接升级到 12.04
<namoamitabuddha> LTS 相对稳定
<yeah> aj
<yeah> 没人知道？
 * yeah 123
<yeah> channel
<stock-cn> Amesists: 把防火墙关掉，你再看看 http://code.bulix.org/9n7zhy-81550
<Amesists> stock-cn: 还是没流量经过
<stock-cn> Amesists: 这是咋回事阿
<stock-cn> Amesists: 我的tor是非常健康的绿色，有效节点也很多很多
<Amesists> stock-cn: 不知，所以最好抓包看看（虽然我也不太会用wireshark
<stock-cn> Amesists: 现在呢 http://code.bulix.org/hqsn73-81551
<stock-cn> Amesists: 我刚才QQ都用127.0.0.1 8118代理登陆上了，但我想数据流应该没有走tor的代理
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: QQ……
<Amesists> stock-cn: 好像走了..端口数变多了嘛
<namoamitabuddha> Amesists: 你在给他 ssh?
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 用tor
<Amesists> namoamitabuddha: 没，他在用netstat看
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: wineQQ?
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: linuxqq
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: ……
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 据说 QQ 无论你设置什么代理，他都会向服务器反馈你的真实 IP。
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: u无所谓了，关键是我的浏览器总是不走tor的代理路线
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 所以，不管是否打开TOR代理，浏览器进查询IP的网站，显示我IP总是同一个
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 8118是socks代理还是http代理？应该是socks代理吧？
<Amesists> stock-cn: 也可能是tor的问题？没用过tor不说话。。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 是http代理
<stock-cn> Amesists: 我在公司也用过tor,是正常的
<Amesists> stock-cn: 实在没办法就手动telnet到那个端口手动发请求看了……（具体我没试过
<stock-cn> 真是头疼了
<namoamitabuddha> telnet ......
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 洋葱代理服务器又作为SOCKS接口。 你是不是还用了 privoxy？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 是的，用了阿
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 那么privoxy配置正确吗？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 我在公司也是这么搞的能用，privoxy没有做任何设置
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 需要设置privoxy吗
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: privoxy要怎么设置哦？
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 没做任何配置？我记得不配置的话，没有 forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<hoxily_uc> 或者 forward-socks5 / localhost:9050 .
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 那要怎么设置
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 看看你的tor的监听端口是多少？
<hoxily_uc> 应该是9050吧？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 要在哪里设置阿，privoxy装好就没看到了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 怎么看
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 应该是这个： http://config.privoxy.org/
<kk> hoxily_uc,啥网址y Privoxy is not being used
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 用了privoxy的，访问这个地址会转到privoxy的配置页面。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 访问哪个地址
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: Privoxy is not being used
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 大概原因就在这里了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 刚才这个网址显示，我的privoxy is not being used
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 老大，要怎么搞哦
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: http://imagebin.org/213926
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 刚才我把浏览器代理取消了，现在是正常的了，就是这个界面
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: enabled？
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 是的，和你的一模一样了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: This is Privoxy 3.0.16 on localhost (127.0.0.1), port 8118, enabled
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 点击这个链接： View & change the current configuration
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 然后呢
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 找到“ Privoxy was invoked as follows:”
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 看到
<hoxily_uc> 看它在哪里，看看它的配置文件存放在哪里
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 看到了，要打开配置文件吗
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 有一个名为“config.txt”的主配置文档。
<hoxily_uc> 嗯
<hoxily_uc> 可能不一定以.txt结尾
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: /usr/sbin/privoxy --pidfile /var/run/privoxy.pid --user privoxy /etc/privoxy/config  不知道是那一个
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 是最后那个吗
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 最后那个吧
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 打开了
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 搜索 “5.1. forward”， 再往下翻一点点
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 找到
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: To chain Privoxy and Tor, both running on the same system,  这句
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 找到
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 这句“#          forward-socks5   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .”的注释符号#去掉让他生效。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 好
<hoxily_uc> 如果你的tor监听端口是9050的话
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 然后呢
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 保存，应该就好了。
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: privoxy会自动检测配置文件是否被改动。
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 要重启它不
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 终于成功了，谢谢你了
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 终于代理了，现在IP是美国的了
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 无效的话，重启privoxy试试
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 耽误您太多时间了，您和imapader
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 真是奇怪了，我在公司里不用设置就可以
<imadper> stock-cn: 额, 我对tor只是用过, 没啥了解, 还是好犀利哥厉害, hoxily_uc :)
<hoxily_uc> stock-cn: 恭喜，
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc:  imadper 您二位都耽误太多时间了，着牙给你手把手
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 不知道为何在公司我直接装好就可以用
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 家里却要这么设置一番？
<imadper> stock-cn: 不清楚, 从没设置过, 都是直接用... 另外, 那个唐山的穿越是啥问题?
<stock-cn> imadper: 唐山的我怀疑是服务器读取我的IP有错误，因为还是有少部分服务器能读出来，比如刚才那个上传代码的网站
<imadper>  stock-cn: 哦. 奇怪...
<stock-cn> imadper: 是哦，好奇怪
<stock-cn> imadper: 而且，tor似乎可以打开防火墙都没问题的
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, tor是可以穿透防火墙的, 介绍里是这么写的
<stock-cn> imadper: 这下好了，呵呵。
<stock-cn> imadper: 听说是一层一层的协议分别加密发送到不同的代理服务器上吧，所以像洋葱一样一层一层拨开，是吗？
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 简介上看过, 具体不清楚...
<stock-cn> tor是个好东西，建议有安全需要的用用，虽然影响速度
<imadper> wowoto: :)
<wowoto> :)
<stock-cn> imadper: 手机上能用不
<stock-cn> wowoto: 窝窝头
<imadper> soiamso: 不能诶~
<imadper> stock-cn: 不能诶
<imadper> soiamso: 发错人了, sorry~
<stock-cn> wowoto: 小窝窝头
<imadper> 测试课程作业, 要求找一个活跃的开源项目测试, 然后反馈bug... 有没有什么好的项目推荐?
<lainme> imadper: dokuwiki……
<imadper> lainme: 不搞php...
<lainme> imadper: 那搞啥
<lainme> C?java?c++?
<imadper> lainme: c/perl/ruby都可以. 但是web最好不要..
<alvin_rxg> github 隨便找唄
<lainme> sage。不过好大的项目
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 要求`有开发者社区`的
<alvin_rxg> imadper: linux-kernel
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 这怎么测试... 我倒是想测试文件系统...
<alvin_rxg> 不就兩件事麼？一個是項目，再個是反饋bug
<alvin_rxg> 其他的拉倒
<alvin_rxg> imadper: openttd
<alvin_rxg> imadper: urbanterror
<alvin_rxg> imadper: gemrb
<alvin_rxg> xD
<lainme> wesnoth
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 我去看看哪个合适就去搞哪个
<lainme> octave
<imadper> lainme: octave那个东西用就用过, 但是测试的话, 估计需要的测试用例略多
<imadper> lainme: 我还是搭建一个ltp来试试看吧
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 項目很多了 https://github.com/languages
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Top Languages · GitHub
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我去弄个ltp来玩玩...
<alvin_rxg> linux turbo planning`
<imadper> linux test project
<stock-cn> 请问，google talk安卓版，是否加密传输的？
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 自己測試一下不就知道了
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 怎么測？
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 機器上開個無綫網絡，開個 wireshark，再手機連接上去看看
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: wireshark真能看到明码传输内容？？
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 你試試唄
<imadper> stock-cn: 能看到
<imadper> stock-cn: 我们学校的无线密码都可以抓到. web认证不走https的那些.
<alvin_rxg> 無綫密碼？？？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: web认证那种, 他不走https
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不是wpa那种
<alvin_rxg> 醬紫
<alvin_rxg> 和 wpa 沒關係吧
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 无线本身不加密. 跳转到认证服务上
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 好吧。。
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 12.04.1 何事发布？
<UU123> 为啥linux下的种子下载工具，下载的这么慢呢？热门资源，下载速度才十几KB
<alvin_rxg> UU123: 跟迅雷比嗎？
 * NoIE 我正在刻录 mint 13.
 * NoIE 想想真有意思，
<UU123> alvin_rxg: 就算不和迅雷比，速度也不会这么慢吧。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<xuexi> NoIE: 不需要刻录啊
 * NoIE 刚刚买刻录机那会儿，我刻录光盘的时候，什么程序都不敢打开，眼睛死死地盯着刻录程序的进度条。
<NoIE> xuexi: 为什么？
<UU123> 才十几K。。。。和迅雷比的话，迅雷是1百多K呢。。
<alvin_rxg> UU123: 你回 win 吧，迅雷幹嘛的都不知道
<xuexi> linux安装不需要刻录
<UU123> 。。。。没有解决方案？一遇到问题就回WIN？
<xuexi> windows安装现在都不需要刻录
<stock-cn> 安卓英文版google talk哪里有下载？
<stock-cn> 我从来没有在google play里搜索到过正版的google talk
<stock-cn> 不知道是哪一个
<stock-cn> imadper: 还在不
<stock-cn> hoxily_uc: 还在不
<hoxily1> 这是哪个有钱没处花的人注册的域名啊，http://www.fuckqq.com
<kk> hoxily1,啥网址y 360安全中心 - 360安全卫士 - 杀毒软件|免费杀毒软件|安全浏览器|上网安全
<hoxily1> stock-cn: 你要学会用google或者百度，
<stock-cn> hoxily1: 我在google play 上居然没找到google talk
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 设置过滤规则难搞阿，wireshark
<test> 把前面的www. 去掉后便是另一个网站了
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: ip 過濾到你的手機，或者 遠程端口爲 google 的端口
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: host 192.168.1.3 ?
<alvin_rxg> ip.addr=192.168.0.3
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 你丫不看說明的啊？
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 这玩意没人教一下还真不好动手。host 192.168.1.2这是干嘛用的？
<alvin_rxg> 貌似差不多
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我手机通过无线路由和别人通讯，用wireshark能测到？
<imadper> stock-cn: 你的电脑不能
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: 得讓它的數據經過你的電腦
<imadper> stock-cn: 波段就不一样,  根本接收不到
<imadper> stock-cn: 通过无线路由... 我错了... 可以
<stock-cn> imadper: 是不是要在interface里面找到我手机的网卡？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 找自己的无线网卡
<stock-cn> imadper: 不是要看手机的数据吗？怎么找自己的网卡
<stock-cn> imadper: 要手机跟自己电脑通讯吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 看自己的网卡接收到的包
<imadper> stock-cn: alvin_rxg 的意思是, 用自己的电脑做ap. 然后手机通过ap上网/
<stock-cn> imadper: 阿，这样阿，ap不会做阿
<stock-cn> imadper: 电脑共享上网？
<imadper> stock-cn: adam8157 写过一个脚本. 网上应该能找到, 我去找找看
<imadper> stock-cn: adam写的, https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/adhoc
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: scripts/adhoc at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<imadper> stock-cn: 这样他可以提供完善的技术至此和
<imadper> stock-cn: 技术支持
<alvin_rxg> gemrb 開 cheat， 到處 ctrl-y xD
<weakiwi> 回来了
<weakiwi> 没人。。。
 * weakiwi 看着
<stock-cn> imadper: 是直接复制这个bash吗
<stock-cn> 刚点击下载，居然是很多个小脚本
<imadper> 恩, 直接复制下来, 然后新建一个文本复制过去就行
<stock-cn> imadper: 里面IP啥的都不用修改吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 等我看看, 其实我没有用过
<imadper> stock-cn: 不用改
<stock-cn> imadper: 然后呢
<imadper> chmod +x adhoc  adhoc就是那个文件
<imadper> 然后速度哦
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 然后 sudo ./adhoc on
<stock-cn> 做了
<imadper> 看看能不能搜到吧
<imadper> stock-cn: 要相信 adam8157_away 的脚本
<stock-cn> imadper: 网络叫啥名称阿
<imadper> adam
<imadper> 密码是adhoc
<stock-cn> imadper: 没看到，输入bash后啥反应都没
<imadper> 不是吧? 我这里都有反映...
<stock-cn> imadper: 我这文件就叫ap.sh
<stock-cn> imadper: 是不是就  sudo ./ap.sh on
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩
<stock-cn> imadper: 输入后，终端啥都没有
<imadper> stock-cn: 不应该呀, 他有echo的语句的, 肯定会有返回的...
<imadper> stock-cn: Adhoc network is turned on.
<imadper>  
 * alvin_rxg 你們累不累啊？直接開 arp 算了
<namoamitabuddha> 搞 ad-hoc？直接跑 network-manager
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 那东西在我电脑上就没成功过..
<alvin_rxg> ad-hoc android 識別不了
<stock-cn`> imadper: 啥都没有
<stock-cn> imadper: sudo: /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server: command not found
<stock-cn> imadper: 是不是装dhcp3-server
<stock-cn> imadper: 我把isc-dhcp-server装上了
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 是
<stock-cn> imadper: Starting ISC DHCP server: dhcpdcheck syslog for diagnostics. ... failed!
<stock-cn>  failed!
<imadper> stock-cn: 呃... 这个只能去看日志了...
<Cherrot> WPS 没有UTF-8编码么？ 还是Wine的问题？
<stock-cn> imadper: 日志哪里哦
<imadper> stock-cn: /var/log 然后应该是message吧, 或者dhcp有自己的日志?
<stock-cn> imadper: http://pastebin.com/81RsaT3b
<stock-cn> adam8157_away: 怎么我的用不了哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 额, 没有...
<stock-cn> imadper: 怎么我现在的电脑总是出问题哦
<stock-cn> imadper: 干啥都不顺利
<imadper> stock-cn: 在我这里也不顺利...
<imadper> stock-cn: 他的脚本对arch亲和度不高...
<stock-cn> imadper: 我在debian下，他是在什么下面
<imadper> adam8157_away: 我拿ltp跑了一下默认的test case, 结果到现在还在跑...
<stock-cn> adam8157_away: 帮忙看看怎么你的ap校本不呢给你用
<stock-cn> adam8157_away: 你的通过电脑给手机提供无线网络的脚本，我用起来一直出错，而且没找到网络
<stock-cn> imadper: 我在自己电脑上倒是看到adam的网络了
<stock-cn> imadper: 是否可以自己电脑再连接上去？
<stock-cn> imadper: 提示要密码，刚我不记得多少了
<imadper> stock-cn: 手机搜不到? 刚才 alvin_rxg 说android的手机不能用 ad-hoc的
<imadper> stock-cn: 密码是 adhoc
<stock-cn> imadper: 电脑不能连接上
<imadper> stock-cn: 要用手机连的
<stock-cn> imadper: 这么说，我手机不能用？
<imadper> stock-cn: 我没用过android的手机, 从来不了解, 这个只能问 alvin_rxg 具体是什么情况了
<stock-cn> imadper: 安卓手机不能连不是说
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 老大，什么情况
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 金灶沐同志，安卓手机不能用吗
<nadia> 12.04 的gedit  打开文件不在新的活页中，而是开一个新的窗口。求解！
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 老大，安卓手机不能用吗
<nadia> gedit     打开文件问题求解啊！
<nadia> edconf editer 是它的设置问题否？
<thomas_> 恩
<nadia> 跟我说？
<Pupuser> thomas: 跟我说？
<nadia> thomas:  恩是啥意思
<Cherrot> cc5cf547ab2b7a5c0c93a3c4ae1  这么一串像是怎么加密的？
<imadper> Cherrot: 这哪儿看的出来, md5都有可能
<imadper> Cherrot: echo "fuck everybody" | md5sum 你看像不像~
<imadper> Cherrot: e478e592cebdf353d2a3f602bc8fda09
<imadper> Cherrot: cc5cf547ab2b7a5c0c93a3c4ae1
<imadper> Cherrot: 看来不是md5...
<Cherrot> imadper: 嗯 有人用这个到我网站留言 :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 但是只有小写字母跟数字, 这个太难找了
<Cherrot> imadper: 既然不是base64 鬼知道它是什么玩意儿
<imadper> Cherrot: 额, 反正我是看不出来...
<iDracaena> anyone using github for jekyll blog hosting?
<xhh> iDracaena: xhh.me :)
<alvin_rxg> Title: Xu Hui Hui (@ xhh.me)
<iDracaena> xhh: did you encounter the problem that file upload successfully but the github page didnt update?
<xhh> iDracaena: no, github always updates the site in less than 1 minute for me
<debianer> 怎么都说英语了
<hoxily_uc> Cherrot: 有没有可能是IPv6地址？
<xhh> iDracaena: maybe you should generate the site on your local, to see if any errors happen
<iDracaena> @xhh local version is fine.
<xhh> iDracaena: no idea then :\
<Pupuser> 踢鳥嘍。。。
<iDracaena> xhh: thanks all the same.
<imadper> 想弄个廉价平板, 看pdf用, kindfire是不是略小? touchPad看pdf怎么样?
<debianer> imadper 刚才的脚本运行就断网
<iDracaena> xhh: it seems it need quite a lot of time for updating pages. maybe some cache system between.
<imadper> debianer: 因为你用的无线上网?
<imadper> debianer: 他里面有一句是 ifconfig wlan0 down
<imadper> debianer: 这句一执行, 你的无线网卡就down掉了
<debianer> 哦，安卓手机不能用吗
<imadper> debianer: 安卓手机我都没用过, 一点儿了解都没有..
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=376002
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: OOo、LibO 根本就不认「微软雅黑」 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<debianer> 如果可以，就能建个手机软件安全测试环境了
<debianer> alvin_rxg 老大，有安卓手机能用的脚本吗？
<alvin_rxg> debianer: stock-cn: imadper: 什麼
<imadper> debianer: 我知道有别的方法, 但是我没试过...
<imadper> debianer: hostapd
<debianer> imadper 我吃完饭试试
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 好
<woju> chromium明显比360安全浏览器要快
<alvin_rxg> 本是同根生
<woju> 人类共同祖先只有两个人，人类都是近亲的后代
<stardiviner> woju: 为啥不是三个?
<stardiviner> woju: 比如说祖先喜欢3P,4P,5P之类的?
<woju> stardiviner: 亚当和夏娃
<imadper> woju: 为啥不是女娲造人...
<stardiviner> woju: 从树状图谱分析,只有两个祖先的可能性有,但不是唯一的
 * alvin_rxg 人類的祖先都是泥巴，都是女媧手裏的泥巴玩意兒
<woju> imadper: 女娲的传说有点太难以让人相信
<stardiviner> woju: 大有可能是多个树的根节点同时或者异步产生分支
<Cherrot> iGoogle: ET没声音是改et的配置文件么？ 搜到的都是些用oss的，我是alsa
<woju> stardiviner: 亚当和夏娃是从外星球来到地球
<stardiviner> woju: 我相信你是外星人.....
<stardiviner> woju: 哈哈
<imadper> woju: 亚当夏娃也没好哪儿去
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: libsdl1.2debian
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: thanks :)
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 忘了問了，你是debian嗎？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: Ubuntu  不过这个包我装了的 需要修改et配置文件吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不用呀
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 可能你還得要個 libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio 啥的
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我懂了  我默认用的alsa，不过装的是 libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<alvin_rxg> et 不好玩吧
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 有办法手动调整et分辨率么…… 好讨厌
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 推荐个好玩的第一人称射击吧 :)
<alvin_rxg> 我玩 UrbanTerror
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 昨天吧两个都下了，今天正要玩儿 :D
<alvin_rxg> et 給我的覺就是很亂。
<Cherrot> et 不读取配置文件里的分辨率…… 还把系统分辨率给重置了。。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ut好玩吗? 要不我也加入, 改天跟你拼命~
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 我玩歐洲服務器…
<Cherrot> imadper: 今天拼命吧~ 一起玩~
<imadper> Cherrot: 等我装一个, 看看能不能正常运行...
<imadper> Cherrot: 电脑正跑ltp呢...
 * imadper nnnnnd, 这么大... 996mb...
<Cherrot> imadper: :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 我现在下载速度2mb/s... 我擦, 教育网都这么慢了...
<alvin_rxg> 2mB/s ?
<Cherrot> imadper: 官网相当慢 我昨天下了一晚上
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 教育网
<alvin_rxg> 2MegByte/s ?
<Cherrot> imadper: 2m/s 你还埋怨啥……！！
<MaskRay> imadper: ltp 是什么
<imadper> MaskRay: linux test project
<imadper> Cherrot: alvin_rxg  http://imagebin.org/213945
<Cherrot> imadper: 蛋蛋哥的？
<imadper> Cherrot: 不是, 我作业, 要求测试一个开源软件
<imadper> Cherrot: 反正我也要去rh实习, 那干脆直接先自己是是ltp怎么玩吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 小心adam 踢了你
<Cherrot> imadper: 他不在 吼吼~
<imadper> MaskRay: 一个用来测试内核的工具. 我不会, 打算自己胡写一个test case. 然后就当做完作业交上去了
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 這速度比我這還快啊…
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我们学校5g的电信带宽, 然后多少的教育网带宽忘了...
<imadper> Cherrot: 我截图好了...
<alvin_rxg> 我這上下都差不多 1MB/s
<Cherrot> imadper: nnnnd 这么快还不满足
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 學校局域網的debian 源速度10MB
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 局域网威武!
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 不满足...
<alvin_rxg> 10MB的意思就是，我的網卡太差了
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦 从AUR里下啊 那倒情有可原
<imadper> Cherrot: 我下载六维, 都是40mb的
<Cherrot> imadper: 我从官网下的  屏蔽多线程…… 小水管
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 也可能是硬盘. 我这里内网速度直接被我的硬盘限制住了
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 百兆網卡呀。 100mbps / 8 ~~ 12MB/s
<MaskRay> imadper: 2m/s ... 一般 100k/s 我就满足了
<zerta-D> hello
<kk> zerta-D, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 为什么他会自动把我的第二个显示器给设置成复制呢
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不能扩展
<alvin_rxg> imadper: gnome 的東西我不懂。你可以試試 arandr
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 好
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我不用全屏就好了
<Cherrot> urbanterror 行进速度好慢啊
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 同時按 E 奔跑
<stardiviner> 请问Firefox的全局CSS文件在哪儿? 我想修改之
<lsq> opera中文字体设置为DeJaVu serif,但显示是宋体，是怎么加速
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 只有一個視頻…… http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTUzNDY3MDg=.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Urban Terror uptown 跳跃 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: so...soga....
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: /home/usr/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxx.default/chrome
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你能上 u2b 的話，有很多 urt 的視頻
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好奇怪，游戏分辨率已经是1600*900了，退出后gnome-shell还是被重置成1024*768， 你遇到过吗？
<jackey> 文本模式如何使用ubuntuone啊,或者更好的,谢谢
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 这个文件夹下面啥文件也没有,默认的文件名是啥? 我自建
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 能的 我瞅瞅去
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: Custom.css
 * Cherrot 话说国内youtube比youku快多了……
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你丫在哪裏啊？速度能快
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 云南  教育网  隧道IPv6。 就是用goagent也比youku快
<alvin_rxg> x_X
 * Cherrot 原来以前玩过urban terror…… 只因bot太没意思就删了
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 建議你玩兩張圖，Turnpike 或者 Uptown
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RjrX94PnJc
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y YouTube - Urban Terror Uptown Jumps [HD]
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: Turnpike 比較簡單，只需要考慮平面就行。 Uptown 相對也簡單，就是多了個第三維度，你得看着樓上或者樓下
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你在 urt 裏邊的名字叫啥？可以的話我找你
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 也是 Cherrot :)
<alvin_rxg> good
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 啥時候玩了，說一下
<Cherrot> 现在就玩~
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 你在哪个服？
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 我現在沒玩，看電視
<alvin_rxg> 那我一會兒上來，找你
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好滴 :D
<Cherrot> imadper: 一起吧~
<xjiujiu> 有amd装mac的吗？
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 在哪個服務器呀？我搜不到你
<woju> Pinterest邀请国内是不是不能得到？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 你叫啥 刚才在 xlc 这个服
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: iStupidLuykc[CN]
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: OK
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你先找個 ping 低的吧…
 * Cherrot Damn 打不开了……
<alvin_rxg> 我等的花兒都謝了～～～
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 跳高了分辨率 打不开了…… 找不到配置文件啊 囧
<jackey> 没装窗口管理器能使用ubuntuone吗
<Freebuilder> 求「微軟正黑體」6.02 粗体版本
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: ~/.q3a/q3ut4/q3config.cfg
<jackey> 没装窗口管理器如何使用ubuntuone,谢谢,知道的,教我下
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: thx
<richard_ma> jackey: u1啥啥开头的命令吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 算了, 一直死...
<imadper> Cherrot: 悲剧..
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 加個小白服務器呀
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 等下吧, 现在ltp还在跑, 太卡了...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不卡的没几个...
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: chrome 下 文件甚至不是可写 w 权限的, 我要copy css文件进去,就要改权限, 会不会导致Firefox不安全?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 不就一個破 css 文件麼？它能幹嘛
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 但是chrome这个目录的权限修改了啊,如果firefox以后在里面放啥东东,那不是很不安全?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: chrome 是 chrome, firefox 是 firefox
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: chrome不是firefox下的一个目录么?
<CyrusYzGTt> - -|||||
<zerta-D> ……
<zerta-D> stardiviner: 你装的啥系统？
<stardiviner> zerta-D: ubuntu ~/.mozilla/firefox/chrome 我肯定firefox下面有这个的,我很早就见过了
<stardiviner> firefox/***.default/chrome
<yappy> vimperator 的 ; 模式到底有什么作用？
<alvin_rxg> yappy: 裝逼的作用
<mugebjgd> 党的好干部李新功奸淫幼女近百名
<mugebjgd> yappy: bb用的
<stardiviner> 新版github界面爆料啦!!(开玩笑的) http://ompldr.org/vZHhndg
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<yappy> mugebjgd: bb什么意思
<mugebjgd> yappy: 你猜
<yappy> mugebjgd: 今天见鬼了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.robotgoblin.co.uk/blog/2012/05/26/converting-videos-for-ipod-using-ffmpeg/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Converting Videos for iPod Using FFmpeg » Robot Goblin
<Cherrot> imadper: 我进的服还好 哈哈 找到了CS的感觉~
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好玩~
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 机器人哪个？
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 额……原来全是机器人啊……！！！
 * Cherrot =。=
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 你按 Tab 键，就发现他们的ping全是0呀
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我打的正酣 没注意…… :(
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我说你咋走了呢
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 找一下 pussyparadise 的服务器吧
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 我是 ping 太高了， 400
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 不太好打
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 好
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 最好是200以内的 ping
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 不能搜索服务器么。。。 而且搜不到你的nick
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 我没加入。我现在加入。
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 30sec
 * Cherrot 终于知道为什么大家喜欢tty的IRC了…… 边聊天边游戏啊
<zoufeng> ubuntu 12.04如何设置屏幕保护界面
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 进入游戏，按 ~ 然后 \connect 188.138.48.106:27979
<zerta-D> http://imagebin.org/213952
<stock-cn> imadper: 还在吗
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 你玩的欧洲服ping都在500左右  我还是自己玩吧 :D 刚才被惨虐了
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 开始imadper说哪个东西可以让电脑给手机提供无线上网
<my> 这儿有人么
<zerta-D> 有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，部分是 bot 或者在 掛IRC
<my> 。。。
<Freebuilder> bot
<stock-cn> google play里下载的google talk软件，在三星手机里死活装不上去，怎么回事
<zerta-D> 行货可能装不了
<zerta-D> 刷机吧
<mugebjgd> stock-cn: 因为三星手机自带gtalk
<zerta-D> 水货的话，按理说可以随便装。刷CM试试
<stock-cn> mugebjgd: 没有自带阿
<stock-cn> mugebjgd: 我朋友的根本没有自带
<stock-cn> zerta-D: 是可耻的国行
<zerta-D> 国行悲剧。
<stock-cn> zerta-D: 我用优化大师获取最高权限都没装上去
<zerta-D> 刷CM吧
<stock-cn> zerta-D: CM是什么
<stock-cn> zerta-D: 有教程么
<CarlosGong> Cyanogenmod
<zerta-D> google下就知道。
<CarlosGong> 教程都在 Cyanogenmod 自己的 wiki 上。超级详细。比如我的 i9000，http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S:_Full_Update_Guide 从装 Recovery 到最终完成系统安装几乎手把手。
<kk> CarlosGong,啥网址y Samsung Galaxy S: Full Update Guide - CyanogenMod Wiki
<zerta-D> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices   Cyanogenmod 所支持的设备
<kk> zerta-D,啥网址y Officially Supported Devices | CyanogenMod
<alvin_rxg> cm 提供了啥？
<zerta-D> CM是基于android原版ROM定制的。功能比原版强大很多。
<alvin_rxg> While this build is heavily optimized, it is also capable of pushing your G1 much harder. I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards, thermonuclear war, or the current economic crisis.
<stock-cn> zerta-D: 我看看
<alvin_rxg> zerta-D: 具体的说说
<zerta-D> 小米的MIUI也是基于CM定制的
<yappy> 现在最大最好的威客网是哪家？好多家都说他自己最大。
<Cherrot> yappy: 不都是骗人的么
<Cherrot> yappy: 猪八戒算不算
<yappy> 我是请教你。
<Cherrot> yappy: 哦 我知道的就是猪八戒最正规了  而且从没玩过
<yappy> Cherrot: 不都骗人。是吧，它最正规？
<zerta-D> http://baike.baidu.com/view/5079569.htm?1338041776  百度百科上对CM的介绍
<kk> zerta-D,啥网址y CyanogenMod_百度百科
<yappy> Cherrot: 但是它网站首页好丑
<Cherrot> yappy: 网站是正规的，但参与的人参差不齐 得看你人品
<Cherrot> yappy: 是不是这几年没落了 :D
<yappy> Cherrot: 开始考虑做威客挣点手纸钱了 :D
<Cherrot> yappy: 嗯 我没玩过 :)
<yappy> Cherrot: ok
<stock-cn> 请问手机挖媒模式是啥
<zerta-D> 就是刷机模式
<z365982546> 从没见过seamonkey这么让人生气的浏览器，wifi明明己经连上了，就打不开登录页面用seamonkey,太渣了
<zerta-D> 哈哈
<z365982546> 还他妈不如ie6
<zerta-D> 我折腾puppy时玩过seamonkey，玩了一分钟，果断抛弃，换opera
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<zerta-D> midori也很渣
<z365982546> 写seamonkey的那群人都是吃脑残片长大的吗
<yall> 海猴貌似有问题。不能用。
<Cherrot> r
<Cherrot> r
<z365982546> 没像今天这么生气过，以前一直都是用seamonkey当登录页面用，今天死活连不上网用seamonkey,然后用google chrome连网，一下子把以前的退出保存的页面给替换了，气死了
<yall> 吾以前搞lfs livecd的时候用过海猴，发现无法输入网址。
<z365982546> 用ff和seamonkey就是为了那个remote dns的功能，有其它的方法替代没
<alvin_rxg> remote dns 是啥
<z365982546> 好像是远端解析
<mugebjgd> knownbad:今天在家？
<afric___> xchat那个图形界面设置的都不知道怎么加服务器，这是一个什么客户端！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<zerta-D> ……
<afric___> 设置了半天就是不会在xchat上添加服务器，
<zerta-D> 用Opera的表示淡定
<afric___> 气死了
<hamo> roylez: .
<mugebjgd> afric___: 你太笨了
<afric___> 写工具的那群人都咋想的，非得在工具栏下加一排恶心的图标栏，
<afric___> mugebjgd: 他们都该以大众的习惯为准
<mugebjgd> afric___: 一个软件你都搞不定？
<afric___> mugebjgd: 搞不定xchat
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我还想买个kindle
<mugebjgd> roylez: 虽然我不需要
<mugebjgd> roylez: 但是美国东西太便宜了
<afric___> 还有xchat那傻傻的十字线
<afric___> 想去掉那傻傻的十字线都不能，比qwebirc差远了
<town> gtalk 可以irc ?
<afric___> 还有那自作多情的颜色，整的花里胡哨的，难看死了，最差的还是经常接收迟钝，irssi都接收20多秒了，有时xchat就显示不出来，
<afric___> 前天替同学作北邮的网上题，它问ftp的主要功能是啥？我选的是文件传输，它竟然提示错误，它的答案竟然是远程登录，你妹的，那难道telnet的主要功能是文件传输！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<afric___> 还北邮呢，都你妹的出的什么题，
<afric___> 昨天晚上在android上下了个扣扣，退出扣扣时，竟然提示是否退出后仍使用推送，tx是不是想要黑莓的服务想疯了，你个im都要搞推送，关键是你都退出了，你妹的还怎么推送，窃取用户手机号？还是伪装退出，实际上一直在后台挂着？然后给用户一个惊喜，让它们感觉很高级？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<afric___> ？/
<afric___> 这都尼玛什么社会
<mugebjgd> afric___: 这功能不是挺好的么
<afric___> mugebjgd: 有什么好的？
<mugebjgd> afric___: 我感觉你来大姨妈了 怨气很重
<afric___> mugebjgd: 你手机上装个软件，然后那个软件就把你的手机号传给了服务器，这很好吗？既然都把你的号传过去了，那干脆把其他的信息也传过去好了，
<stardiviner> afric___: 直接去操TX,操到她们比股开花,前门掉毛
<mugebjgd> afric___: 你可以不装
<stardiviner> afric___: 就是, 你不装不就得了
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么把gimp设置的像photoshop的样子么? 我讨厌默认的那种,在Awesome下极度不好用
<afric___> 那些有关部门都吃脑残片吃多了？平时挣个蝇头小利时，谁比谁猛，都这样了，也没人出来管管，等那天tx把那些用扣扣的干部们的私密信息都偷个遍时，那对于干掉它们时，tx可是要立头功呀！哎呀，tx是不是就是要这么干呀，
<zerta-D> afric___: 你是不是cnbeta逛多了？
<afric___> tx是不是国外的间谍呀？对，一定是
<afric___> zerta-D: 没逛过cnbeta
<zerta-D> cnbeta的评论就是像你这样的语气。
<mugebjgd> zerta-D: cnbeta是啥
<afric___> tx不知暴露了多少小三小四，连weibo都暴露出来那个什么要去和小三开房的干部，它们真是太好了对于states
<zerta-D> http://www.cnbeta.com/index.php
<kk> zerta-D,啥网址y cnBeta.COM_中文业界资讯站
<afric___> 我好想也加入他们的行列，我也想去网上偷点东东然后暴露它们，
<mugebjgd> afric___: 傻子才用qq聊私密的东西
<afric___> mugebjgd: tx的qzone里有大量的身体发于远远高于智商发育的妹子们，你一定喜欢她们的日志的，lol
<afric___> mugebjgd: 在chin_a因为上网聊qq被抓的逃犯，不计其数
<mugebjgd> afric___: 我已经结婚了
<mugebjgd> afric___: 而且不在天朝
<stardiviner> mugebjgd: gebjgd ...
<stardiviner> afric___: 不可随便相信, 在你确信之前, 你有多少证据证明你前面说的是真的? 就像DANG也没有多少证据证明
<stardiviner> 不思考的通俗同义词就是没脑子
<afric___> mugebjgd: 无聊时看它们欢乐一下下吗，lol, 都20++的人了，写的日志还跟智商没发育的小孩似的，难道她们只发育了身体？怪不得前两天，据说有个女的因为跟qq好友见面，然后被那个大叔强x了的故事，话说，她不被强x,谁被强x,
<alvin_rxg> 20++ == 21
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: good answer
<alvin_rxg> 求女的！
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 求BL/LES王道!!!
<yall> alvin_rxg: Can't modify constant item in postincrement (++) at -e line 1, near "20++"
<yall> Execution of -e aborted due to compilation errors.
<afric___> 整天看那些装B的日韩电视剧，这些人不被强x,谁该被强x,
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 啥意思？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: BL 和LES啊,你不知道?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 不知道
<afric___> 她们都活该去做blow job
<stardiviner> afric___: 他们爱被强X是他们的事,有的人爱同情是他们的事,有的人觉得这样的社会风气不好,是他们的事,你能做的,就是不要去考虑你更本做不到的事
<stardiviner> al
 * alvin_rxg 求女的！
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 就是Boy's LOVE, Lesbian's LOVE
<alvin_rxg> 看了上边几位，我可不可以理解成“吃不到葡萄说葡萄酸”？
 * stardiviner alvin_rxg 求床友,炮友,小三小四,小五,小六!!!!
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 小八
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 哈哈, 我要三千!!!
<alvin_rxg> 小丿丶
<alvin_rxg> 你出老千
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 你抱大妈...
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 你出老千，后宫佳丽三千
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 佳丽三千, 嫔妃一万, 宫女无数
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 祝你精尽人亡
<stardiviner> 貌似历史上女官的称谓很多啊 ...
<afric___> 或许男女平等本身就是一件错误
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 除去射精压迫的那个生理结构,就可以消除所谓的精尽人亡, 顶多是累死
<alvin_rxg> afric___: 你是男是女？還是說，你提倡一女多夫？
<stardiviner> afric___: 这些都是口号,骗骗你这样的人的,我就从来不信, 就像大人说要怎样怎样,结果最先犯规的总是他们
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 无论是怎样的结构,都没有所谓平等,关系都是建立在很多因素上的,比如现在的大多数结婚,还是建立在金钱,地位,外貌,才气,各种之上
<stardiviner> 一个现象(结果)往往原因不止一个,这是常识...
<stardiviner> 一个原因同样可以影响多个结果
<afric___> 还有那神奇的百度百科，
<stardiviner> afric___: 你就不要纠结了,害得我比你还纠结
<stardiviner> 与其纠结,不如去劝你的朋友都把QQ卸载了!!!!!!!
<afric___> stardiviner: 你有啥纠结的，今天都吐出来
<afric___> stardiviner: 你不让它们用扣扣，用什么
<stardiviner> afric___: 我纠结于你这人为啥这么纠结,比我以前还要纠结
<stardiviner> afric___: MSN, Gatlk, 人人, 百度hi, pidgin, 外国还有很多的IM的
<stardiviner> afric___: IM要多少有多少
<stardiviner> afric___: 你问他们Q币他们是知道的,但是我这个白痴就是不知道的,这就是差别
<afric___> 它们脑子里估计对于网络的认识，就是扣扣，百度，它们甚至都以能不能上扣扣来作为是否能上网
<stardiviner> afric___: 他们愿意花50元重装系统,那是他们的事,我看见,只会当作没看见,我没好心和傻逼到去告诉他,这个其实5毛都不值
<afric___> stardiviner: 你问他们wiki，我敢说我们班40多个人，没有几个人知道wiki是啥，
<stardiviner> afric___: 我这里周围环境和你的一样,我习惯了,这样挺好,做得非主流点,体现出咋的所谓的"帅气"
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: arp 攻擊一下吧，很帥的。 xD
<afric___> stardiviner: 他们只会认为我们这种人是freak,而不是“帅气”
<stardiviner> afric___: 要他们知道干啥,中国就是靠这群人在运转, 并不是所有人都要用Linux,都要查wiki,都用SSH,之类的,我姐姐3000买了个HTC,就为了800万像素,和能玩玩小游戏,就这样
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof 192.169.0.255 192.168.0.1
<zerta-D> 我也一样
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 我以前在寝室干过,并且给我的USB系统安装盘里加了arp脚本,结果好多寝室不能上网,却找不到为什么,打电话找维修人员,也没人知道,
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: lol
<stardiviner> 因为好多人找我装系统,
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 我只能笑,笑我自己的电脑还能上网,而他们要和女友聊天,要玩游戏,要看电音,都不行
<zerta-D> 我身边会玩电脑的也不算多。没人用Linux。玩电脑也就上网，聊qq，玩网游。
<stardiviner> 这个世界就是这样的, 你如果认识跟多的人,去更多的地方,就会发现这个世界就是由少数的人,和大多数的人这样的群体,这是两个差别的群体,这就是所谓的主流和非主流了
<stardiviner> 他们问我这个有什么用,我没能说出来,因为我也不知道对他们来说,有什么用,对他们来说,这个没用,的确是这样的.
<afric___> 现在整天在扣扣上装纯卖萌的20+的太多了，女的装纯，男的装B
<afric___> 遇到这样的人，毫不犹豫加入黑名单，虽然很少上扣扣
<alvin_rxg> afric___: 要是5公里範圍內有個人，我可以考慮考慮
<afric___> alvin_rxg: 那你还是回来吧，这里不用5公里，
<alvin_rxg> :|
<stardiviner> QQ是有其价值的,功能上说,还是不错的,而且成为了创造二逼青年的一个主要推动力,这是"在为社会做贡献"
<stardiviner> 社会需要傻逼,就像需要精英一样
<alvin_rxg> qq 的價值如 gebjgd 所說的，是用來泡妞的
<stardiviner> 没有傻逼就不存在精英
<qmake> 有没有用过python的jinja模板的 求教一下
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: IRC不能用来泡妞? 只是妞在IRC少,说穿了,就是QQ上是泡妞市场,随你挑,IRC上没得挑
<afric___> stardiviner: 因为搞得自己跟freak似的在他们中间，向搞个妞都不容易，你会发现你跟她们几乎没共同语言，
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 就像在红灯区有很多妓女,在商业街就没有找到一样
<afric___> 商业街的都在办公室了
<stardiviner> afric___: 泡妞我早就玩过了, 觉得不适合我,我厌烦和讨女人欢心, 这种日子不是我这种人过的,我喜欢一个人清净过
<stardiviner> afric___: 泡妞有很多技巧,并非一定要有共同语言的
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 不能解決生理問題麼？
<afric___> stardiviner: 我也喜欢一个人过，如果遇到英俊的女人或漂亮的男人，我也会考虑和他们一起过，lol
<stardiviner> afric___: 如果你有先天优势,那就会容易点,后天的,比如才学,成绩,脾气,做事,各种的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 有手在,万事不难,况且现在性玩具这么多,女人玩来玩去就那样...还能咋样?
<afric___> stardiviner: 没共同语言，根本长久不了，她不厌烦，你都会厌烦的，
<stardiviner> afric___: BL向是个好发展,我推荐BL王道
<jackey> 终于折腾好了dropbox
<jackey> 纯文本模式也可以有东西同步到云端了
<stardiviner> afric___: 共同语言只是一个因素,比如化妆,健康,减肥,月经,购物,逛街,我早就和女人体验过了,这些我都不喜欢,虽然我在高三就开始关注这些了,我有的知道的比女人多,结果发现,都是多余,大部分女人要的是一个崇拜对象,或者照顾他们的保姆,而不是男友
<afric___> stardiviner: 在扣扣上加个妹子，然后不知该和她们说什么，
<stardiviner> afric___: 问个好,然后说句啥,接着就明天后天接着聊,不能一开始就很热情,这样反而让她对你很冷淡
<afric___> stardiviner: 没热情过，和妹子聊从没超过五句
<zerta-D> 泡妞是技术活啊！
<zerta-D> 只能说女人的思维很奇怪
<stardiviner> 大多数女孩不是在谈恋爱,而是消遣时间,寂寞,或者比较谁的男友更好,连恋爱这个词都扯不上关系
<afric___> stardiviner: 第一句是好，第二句不知说啥，然后说天气不错，第三句便是等她说，然后回答嗯，第四句还是嗯，然后就下了
<stardiviner> zerta-D: 人类的思维本身就很奇怪而简单
<stardiviner> afric___: 那是你没有情商? 通俗来讲是这样
<afric___> stardiviner: 从小到大，没主动和她们说过话。。。
<stardiviner> 我就给自己一个原则,我知道我和女人处不来,勉强相处是不得已,而且靠的是学习的以往的经验. 所以我看见女人就闪避
<stardiviner> afric___: 你妈妈算不算?
<yappy> 你们无聊啊无聊
<stardiviner> afric___: 女人不难, 不用对她们面面俱到,让她们偶尔感动一下,她们就以为你很爱她们
<afric___> stardiviner: 妈妈当然除外，
<stardiviner> afric___: 你会发现,你妈妈对你的行为模式,在女人身上能看到影子. 你可以从你妈妈身上学习,然后是你妹妹,姐姐之类的, 人类的学习就是这样的,从身边的人接触开始学习
<stardiviner> afric___: 自己用脑子想, 连稍微深一点的思考都没有,这不算努力
<afric___> stardiviner: 其实现在也很少和妈妈说话，只有在吃饭时，会喊我一下，平时也很少交流
<afric___> stardiviner: 从小就在外面上学，寄宿制，半个月回家一次，现在上了大学，半年回家一次，很少和他们说话
<stardiviner> afric___: 所以啊, 要么改变你自己,变得不是你自己,但是却有女人缘,要没不改变,还是你自己,保持现状. 有的人,为了和别人相处改变了自己,大人们叫这个为适应社会, 叫成熟,
<stardiviner> afric___: 我也很少说话,我觉得很多事都不必说话, 类似心有灵犀
<afric___> stardiviner: 极其讨厌做自己不喜欢做的事，绝不妥协
<zerta-D> 我也一样，不爱说话。
<stardiviner> 有的人说语言成就了人类,有的人说语言并不能清楚的表达,有时只会成为障碍
<stardiviner> afric___: 那就保持现状,不要所谓的泡妞,泡妞有一个好处就死处女权, 以后的老婆很可能之前已经和别人很舒服的做爱,高潮, 前面,后面,上面,下面,全部献给了别人
<stardiviner> 所谓第一次就是这样, 你以后要有心理准备,如果你要结婚的话
<stardiviner> 当然有的人会在嘴上说我很开明,能理解,
<stardiviner> 但是绝大多数男人是无法放下这个的,这就是男人,就像女人不能容忍男人有多个女人,尽管男人最爱的是她.
<afric___> stardiviner: 从5岁开始就讨厌别人动我的东西，包括父母，所以我即使结婚，估计也没女的能接受我这点
<stardiviner> 女人明明说只要爱,其实她们要你的所有.
<afric___> stardiviner: 连父母都感觉我怪异
<stardiviner> afric___: 投奔BL王道吧
<stardiviner> afric___: 怪异是相对的,想象下,全世界都是你这样的人,只有几个人是像你父母那样,那么他们就成了怪胎
<stardiviner> 所以才有所谓的公道总是在大多数人手里的道理
<stardiviner> 所以正义并非真的是正义,
<stardiviner> 只是大多数人认同的最好理想乡目标
<stardiviner> 公开课里就有讲, 公平与正义那个. 几乎绝大多数社会大多数时候使用的是"利益最大化原则"
<stardiviner> 所以电影里才有,为了国家利益,牺牲一部分人的事情,
<afric___> 救一个和救大多数，我的选择就是谁也不救
<stardiviner> 正义只是人们需要一种口号和信仰的时候拿出来骗人的
<stardiviner> afric___: 你救你爸爸,还是救你妈妈,姐姐,弟弟?
<stardiviner> 两边你都补救?
<afric___> stardiviner: 只救自己
<stardiviner> 你砍左手,和还是右手加右脚?
<stardiviner> afric___: 你自己没危险,但是你家人有,两个选择,你谁都不救吗?
<afric___> stardiviner: 答案就是那个也不砍，如果要在砍和死直接选择的话，我选死
<afric___> stardiviner: 决不妥协
<stardiviner> 人类作为动物的衍生, 考虑最安全,最大化利益,都是正常现象
<stardiviner> afric___: 那只是你嘴上说的,除非你是我将要遇到的1%里的人
<stardiviner> afric___: 我不能去判定你的对错,我能做的,是我在大脑里思考,然后仅此而已
<\b> alvin_rxg:  放假了上哪玩去?
<alvin_rxg> 在家裏玩
<afric___> stardiviner: 如果遇到电影里那种喷狗血的剧情，敌人用枪顶着我喜欢的人，威胁我放下枪，我会毫不犹豫的开枪，
<alvin_rxg> xD
<stardiviner> afric___: 我会陷入纠结,或者交给本能去判断,打有可能是后者
<stardiviner> 我的本能一般是保护自己, 所以肯定是射杀那个拿枪的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  在家和邻居越南妺玩?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃…難呃
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 去偷看洗澡
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 望远镜
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 我们以前男生宿舍必备啊
<afric___> stardiviner: 极其讨厌那些整天在嘴上说 兄弟 情谊 爱你之类的话，最讨厌饭桌上的兄弟
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 羨慕
<stardiviner> afric___: 你要是这么讨厌,就立刻上前去揍他
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 高三的时候,女生寝室,在左后方,大学时,有一栋就在我们后面,所以望远镜是非常容易的
<afric___> stardiviner: 我只会离它们远远的而已
<stardiviner> 只是大多数大学寝室用了窗帘布.好在高中没有,所以早就看到过现实中的裸体,没太多惊讶
<afric___> stardiviner: 下边有很多毛？能看清？
<stardiviner> afric___: 我也是, 离开就好了, 所以抱怨是没用的,当你要抱怨时, 就做点实际的,比如上前去揍他. 我就很少抱怨,通常是在博客上抱怨,然而是没有人看我的博客的
<stardiviner> afric___: 是啊, 望远镜去看宿舍那么点距离,还能看不清? 稍微好点的望远镜就可以做到
<stardiviner> 看的多了也就没兴趣了
<afric___> stardiviner: 三年前在blogspot写过东东，后来被GFWed后，就没写过blog
<stardiviner> 于是我们习惯在夏天晚上睡觉前对女生宿舍大吼大叫.整个男生宿舍都这样,弄得教务处很难管
<afric___> stardiviner: 自己写的blog，自己都不能访问，这么神奇的事情也只会发生在chin_a
<stardiviner> afric___: 印度, 韩国, 这些国家也和中国一样是封锁的
<afric___> stardiviner: 印度和韩国好像都能访问youtube吧，他们的网络应该没封锁吧
<afric___> http://kr.youtube.com
<kk> afric___,啥网址y Your browser is deprecated, please upgrade. - YouTube
<stardiviner> afric___: 每个国家都有一些问题, 只是有所不同
<afric___> kk,你该升级你的浏览器了
<afric___> alvin_rxg: 你这次怎么不代替kk的职能了
<kk> afric___, 感谢您的建议，我将不得不考虑它。  ㍘ 
<stardiviner> afric___: 从大的角度来看,国家就和一个100人的组织一样, 在形成群组概念的时候开始,就已经想雄狮一样开始划定疆域
<alvin_rxg> afric___: 不是我幹的
<stardiviner> kk: 你被强奸了? Are you been raped ?
<kk> stardiviner, 我是吗？  ㍘ 
<zerta-D> 除了一些中亚国家，和中国，朝鲜，其他国家对网络都很开放的吧
<stardiviner> kk: yes, you are.
<zerta-D> 调戏机器人？
<afric___> alvin_rxg: 我想学习arp
<alvin_rxg> afric___: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc826
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y RFC 826 - Ethernet Address Resolution Protocol: Or Converting Network Protocol Addresses to 48.bit Ethernet Address for Transmission on Ethernet Hardware
<afric___> alvin_rxg: 以前win下好像有个东东叫做cain&able
<afric___> alvin_rxg: 这些协议所在的网站都不相同?如果是ieee的协议呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嘿嘿, 在 github 上发现了这个... https://github.com/Ascension64/BGT-WeiDU
<kk> \b ⇪ t: Ascension64/BGT-WeiDU · GitHub
<\b> alvin_rxg:   ascension  就是 weidu 的作者
<jackey> linux命令行下有能查看excel表格的软件吗,谢谢.
<\b> alvin_rxg:  http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/u5s4n/where_the_tech_is_she/   评论不错
<kk> \b ⇪ ti: Where the Tech is She? : programming
<\b> jackey: 看看 wvware 之类的能不能转成文字
<jackey> \b,wvWare wvText都用了,结构完全乱了,只能转成csv文件,导入到sqlite来看,我是闲太麻烦,没有能勉强看看的工具吗,谢谢
<\b> jackey: 用   libreoffice 不很好吗
<z365982546> stardiviner: 你那个arp欺骗的脚本还有没，
<jackey> \b,恩,我没装窗口管理器,一直用text mode,没装那个.
<\b> z365982546: 用  arpspoof 不就行了,   不用什么脚本
<\b> jackey:  换台有图形的计算机就是了
<jackey> \b ,恩恩,习惯了命令行了,只是想看看到底有没有能可以实现的在命令行下,工作时实再没办法不换到win7下
<jackey> \b,你用的哪个发行版,bt类的?
<\b> jackey:   ubuntu  12.04
<z365982546> \b: arpspoof从哪写
<jackey> \b,恩,12.04中没有bt的工具,加bt的源?
<z365982546> s/下/写
<\b> z365982546: 源里应该就有,    但软件包的名字不一定叫 arpspoof
<jackey> apt-file search或apt-cache search搜下
<z365982546> dsniff
<\b> z365982546: 嗯
<jackey> 是的,在这个包里.
<jackey> \b：wpa能破出来不,现在.
<\b> jackey: 不能
<jackey> \b:恩,那天看到一篇很神的,我以为能破了,呵呵.
<z365982546> 破wpa好像需要一台好机子，cfy有一个密码文件，很大的
<jackey> 恩,我之前看到过一些介绍
<jackey> ubuntu还包括bt的哪些工具包啊
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好浪費啊……冰箱裏兩盒 Wurst，都過期很久了。隔壁都說不是他們的，難道是我的……我好浪費啊……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 两盒 würste 也才 1€
<alvin_rxg> \b: 加起來 1,4 吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那在食堂吃一次饭至少也能少下四盒 würste
<alvin_rxg> :|
<dchxcrox> 我进来了么？
<maplebeats1> 死寂了？
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, .. ..  ㍚ 
<\b> alvin_rxg:  明天沿莱茵河骑车去...
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<dchxcrox> 用linux mint Debian 升级了下，结果没有声音了，要怎么诊断啊
<\b> 今天赶紧去釆购
<\b> dchxcrox:  把禁音选项关掉
<dchxcrox> \b, 是关掉的啊
<\b> dchxcrox: 把音量开响
<dchxcrox> 又逗我玩
<\b> dchxcrox:  把相关的内核模块重新加载一遍
<z365982546> \b:抓局域网内的包，用啥
<\b> z365982546: wireshark
<\b>  z365982546:  文字的 dump 好像有个 tshark
<\b> z365982546: 如果 tcp, 可以用tcpdump
<\b> z365982546:  但 wireshark/tshark 的好处是可以帮你拆了协议
<\b> z365982546: tcpdump 好像不行
<z365982546> \b:arpspoof能把别的机子发的包发到自己家，然后怎么接收
<\b> z365982546:  你扔个arp 给他,   把网关的封包转到你这里
<\b>  z365982546 再弄个自动转发,  神不知鬼不觉
<\b> z365982546:  开个  wireshark 听一下,   别人的什么包都有了
<z365982546> \b:在哪监听
<z365982546> 哦
<\b> z365982546: 别望了再扔个 arp 给网关/路由, 否则只能抓到发出去的包
<\b> z365982546:  然后避免arp cache 被刷掉,  过半分钟就扔一个
<z365982546> 感觉说到的很简单，但我怕很复杂
<\b> z365982546:   只要知道原理, 操作起来是很容易的
<\b> z365982546:   瞎猜的话,折腾起来也许会有点复杂
<z365982546> 用arpspoof仍arp给路由?然后wireshark抓包?  \b
<\b> z365982546:  不只给路由,   还要给你想监听的那个计算机
<\b> z365982546:   但 wpa2  enterprise 也许你什么听不到, 因为解密不出
<z365982546> \b:我们用的都是无线路由，那用把eth0改成wlan0吗?
<\b> z365982546:   看你的网上叫什么
<\b> z365982546:   也许叫 wlan0 也许叫 eth1 ,    也许叫别的
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof 2秒一個的說……
<z365982546> \b:叫wlan0
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我监听你的时候， 你那里十分钟都不刷新一次...
<alvin_rxg> :|
<z365982546> \b:具体步骤是不是这样，我用arpspoof扔arp告诉对方说网关是我的mac,然后用wireshark抓包
<\b> z365982546: 嗯
<\b> z365982546: 再跟网关说,  对方的 ip 是你的 mac
<\b> z365982546: 这样能抓到接收的包
<\b> z365982546: 记得 echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      ,  否刚他就断网了
<z365982546> \b:我ls了下，好像没有ip_forward
<z365982546> \b:有没有关于这方面的书
<\b> z365982546:   不用什么书,  就是几个协议,  弄清楚就好了
<z365982546> \b:我用arpspoof告诉对方网关是我的mac,然后再用arpspoof告诉网关对方的ip是我的mac,然后用wireshark抓包?在加上echo 1>/proc/...
<\b> z365982546: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> u got it!
<z365982546> no,具体指令还不会，那个arpspoof的manual太短了。。。
<z365982546> ；好短的manual,
<z365982546> \b:看了网上那些arpspoof的用法，不会用了
<\b> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/funny-pictures-what-you-see-vs-what-animals-see1.jpg
<\b> z365982546:   Usage: arpspoof [-i interface] [-t target] host
<\b> z365982546: arpspoof -i 网卡  -t  目标IP   你的假IP
<z365982546> arpspoof里面的那个host如果是网关的话，arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.11这句话的意思就是？
<z365982546> \b:它的ip 192.168.1.100，我的ip 192.168.1.107,然后arpspoof -i wlan0 -t 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.107?
<\b> 釆购去, 否刚明天要渴死了....
<\b> z365982546: 不是
<z365982546> \b:不会用aprspoof -_-"
<\b> z365982546: 把那个 1.107 换成网关的地址,  如果我没理解错那个 useage 的话
<\b> 先下了, 超市要关门了
<z365982546> \b:嗯，bye
<\b> alvin_rxg:  这里不像你那边, 火车站一直有个 lidl 开门....
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg:  一到放假, 没买足食物, 只能天天买 döner 吃
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:arpspoof的用法咋这么复杂
<alvin_rxg> 好複雜
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:那个欺骗网关的指令咋写
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof -t <路由> <對方ip>
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof -t <對方ip> <路由>
<z365982546> google出来，没找到想要的答案，没有人具体解释下
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:arpspoof -t ip1 ip2 告诉ip1,ip2对应的是我发的mac?
<alvin_rxg> 是
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:好复杂的用法，我还以为能自己随便指定mac
<alvin_rxg> 那就用 fake
<z365982546> 哦，果然还有其它的软件，
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:先运行echo 1>/proc/...还是先运行arpspoof
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: echo
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:然后抓包用啥?
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: 隨便啦， wireshark, t*dump
<z365982546> tcpdump ? wireshark?
<z365982546> 哦
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=150452  lol
<kk> z365982546 ⇪ ti: [问题]Wireshark的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> ...
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:如果用tcpdump的话，抓包的指令是啥？我用tcpdump -D没输出，难道我也该加sudo ?
<alvin_rxg> z365982546: 你還是 wireshark 吧，簡單多了
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:wireshark好像要sudo wireshark, lol
<z365982546> tcpdump有1130行的manual
<z365982546>  wow,果然是要sudo tcpdump -D
<z365982546> alvin_rxg:要去睡了，
<mugebjgd> 终于周末了 苦逼得程序员阿
<kk>  06:10
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-27
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛你来啦
<pocoyo> cfy: 凤媛你好～
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 有何吩咐
<cfy> pocoyo: 好无聊啊...要赶论文
<pocoyo> cfy: 我搞完了 哈哈哈 上周五答辩过
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 现在正在办离校手续
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦..
<cfy> pocoyo: 额...org->beamer不产生目录.....
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么目录？
<cfy> pocoyo: tablecontent
<pocoyo> cfy: 幻灯片还要产生目录？
<cfy>  pocoyo: 是啊.
<cfy> pocoyo: 这么说来,你用过org->beamer咯
<cfy> pocoyo: 知道原因了..原来是一个格式错误...
<pocoyo> cfy: 小试了试，产生了啊，org -> tex 的时候
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦.我有个地方写错了....
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs file 菜单下的打印怎么没效果？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的那个,我好像还是用不了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过我换成xecjk了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要说这个也过时了....
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<zlei_> 有没有人用过机械键盘的
<zlei_> 除了耐用,还有什么好处
<void1> 手感好
<jock_001> 不伤身
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人说话呢，都休息了？
<stardiviner> 经常能看到的是中文的邮件列表里充满了只有一句回复, signature签名倒是四五行,结果一个邮件带有原文的话, 经过几个轮回,看起来就非常难看,复杂, 真蛋疼, 应该给procmail价格recipe了,像Gmail那样隐藏signature,
<dchxcrow> 有人用dzen2没有呢？
<stardiviner> dchxcrow: 干嘛不直接用conky? 你是tiling?
<dchxcrow> stardiviner，是啊
<stardiviner> dchxcrow: Awesome ?
<dchxcrow> i3
<dchxcrow> 没事在瞎折腾
<stardiviner> dchxcrow: 如果是awesome的话,就不必conky了,有一些不错的graphics 库
<sjd_zeus> 折腾桌面效果有啥用呀
<dchxcrow> conky搞定了，在想试试 dzen2 想知道如何给dzen弄上systray
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 看起来好看呗,就像你穿好看衣服有啥用啊
<sjd_zeus> stardiviner: 你又不盯着桌面看
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: sjd_zeus 你也不盯着你自己看啊
<dchxcrow> 弄好了，用起来也很舒服的吧
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你是纯蛋疼
<Hsyyf> ?
<Hsyyf> testing
<kk> Hsyyf, .. ..  ㍣ 
<dchxcrow> 有人对dzen熟悉的么？
<xhh> 大家好. bash里报 "(No info could be read for "-p": geteuid()=501 but you should be root.)" 有人知道是什么原因吗？
<xhh>  /etc/passwd: xxx:x:501:503::/home/xxx:/bin/bash
<leo> hello
<kk> leo, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<soiamso> xhh: uid 1000 以下被保留？
<xhh> soiamso: 我改下试试
<xhh> soiamso: uid和gid都改成1001了问题还是存在 xxx:x:1001:1001::/home/xxx:/bin/bash
<soiamso> xhh:  you should be root
<soiamso> xhh: 你最好贴一下 bash, 以及 bash所在的目录是什么
<xhh> soiamso: bash 在 /bin 下，请问贴一下bash是什么意思？
<soiamso> xhh: 就是你的脚本
<xhh> soiamso: 我是ssh 到远程上就会出现那个错误提示，没有运行脚本
<soiamso> xhh: 出现的问题还是 501 ？
<xhh> soiamso: 我用的是centos, 但之前在ubuntu和以前用过的centos上都没这个问题，可能跟安装了 rvm 有关
<xhh> soiamso: 现在的提示变成了 "(Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all"
<soiamso> xhh: 看看 ～ 下的  .bashrc
<soiamso> xhh: 或者一登录bash就执行的的地方
<xhh> soiamso: http://pastebin.com/mUmpB3GP http://pastebin.com/J1SPUkfH
<soiamso> xhh: /etc/bashrc
<soiamso>  xhh: 加了rvm后就这样了？
<soiamso> xhh: non-owned process info will not be shown, 这句没有什么问题吧，也就是warning ?
<xhh> soiamso: http://pastebin.com/KQQBvHgC  这个记不清楚了，好像没幢rvm之前，我用useradd创建一个用户，然后用那个用户ssh就提示那个
<xhh> soiamso: 嗯，应该只是warning
<stardiviner> 有人知道procmail吗?怎么把邮件的subject赋值给变量?
<stardiviner> roylez: 主席用procmail么?
<sjd_zeus> 最近有好看的dianying吗
 * kenifanying aria2c不支持ipv6吗？我用“ aira2c ftp://ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn/linuxmint-cd/stable/13/linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-32bit.iso" 下载linuxmint的iso的时候报错，见 http://paste.debian.net/171335/
 * kenifanying 用wget 正常
<xuexi> 支持ipv6
<kenifanying> xuexi, 那个错误是咋回事呢？
<xuexi> 看信息像是DNS解析问题
<xuexi> mint现在很火啊！
<kenifanying> xuexi, 我是打酱油下下来玩的……
<namoamitabuddha> 谁搞过 samba
<kenifanying> xuexi, 怎么解决？ 用firefox或者wget 的话都木有问题
<xuexi> distrowatch排名分是ubuntu的两倍了!!!
<kenifanying> xuexi, aria2c抢带宽的能力不是一般强呀，所以还是想用aria2c下
<xuexi> kenifanying: 你看看 aria2c --help 或 man 有没有关于ipv6的信息
<kenifanying> xuexi, 看过了，都说默认就支持
<xuexi> kenifanying: 如果有 --enable-ipv6 之类的参数就试试加上怎么样
<kenifanying> xuexi, 我是debian squeeze下用的，不知道其它发行版用ipv6有木有问题
<xuexi> kenifanying: axel据说也不错
<xuexi> kenifanying: wget或downthemall都挺好的
<xuexi> kenifanying: 没感觉有多大的速度差距
<kenifanying> xuexi, 差别大了，我这里可能是学校网络限速的原因，用v4的话，wget 就只能到20KB/S, dta可以到150, aria2c可以到 500
<kenifanying> xuexi, 学校限制的v4速度是2Mb/s,所以用aria2c的话估计把别人带宽也抢来了:)
<xuexi> kenifanying: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=478864
<kk> xuexi ⇪ t: #478864 - curl: (6) Resolving host timed out: - Debian Bug report logs
<kenifanying> xuexi, --enable-ipv6没这个参数，我再看看
<xuexi> kenifanying: 可能是debian 下 c-ares 的bug
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: wget 比较温和
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: DTA 好像很不好
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: aria2c 以前有一个 bug，下载大文件总是损坏，现在应该修复了。
<xuexi> kenifanying: c-ares 是aria2c 依赖的用于DNS解析
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, 下载大文件还是wget 这种靠谱
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: axel 也不错的
<kenifanying> xuexi, 我看看，
<xuexi> 在网站上看到东西下载用DTA很方便
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, axel抢带宽跟aria2c比哪个强？
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 我去报过 bug 的
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: aria2c 好像默认不怎么抢的
<xuexi> kenifanying: 有个评测据说是axel和aria2c 不相上下
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 我说最新的 aria2c
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 他默认把某些参数关闭了
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, 我加了-s2 参数
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 原来是开的
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 不止，还有什么 -x 参数什么的
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 你去看下官方网站的说明
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 我建议用 axel
<namoamitabuddha> kenifanying: 那个貌似比较稳定
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, -x 是一个主机多线程的
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, 我试试
<kenifanying> namoamitabuddha, 直接axel http://ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn/linuxmint-cd/stable/13/linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-32bit.iso 也是不能解析呀
 * kenifanying http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=448390 , 貌似是squeeze 下的aria2对ipv6的支持有问题，有没人用debian wheezy的，可否帮忙看看 用aria2c http://ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn/linuxmint-cd/stable/13/linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-32bit.iso 下载会不会出问题？
 * kenifanying http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=525290, 果然 squeeze 下的axel 也不支持ipv6, 泪奔……
<xuexi> kenifanying: 那你就自己编译一个嘛
<kenifanying> xuexi, 嗯……
<zlei_> rpm -e     -e是什么意思啊
<kenifanying> zlei_, 删掉
<zlei_> 装数据库蛋疼啊
<kenifanying> zlei_, 什么高级的东西要用rpm来安装
<zlei_> kenifanying: rehl 装 ora
<zlei_> 装Oracel
<kenifanying> zlei_, ……
<zlei_> 某局蛋疼,要求我们装,我们就只有装了
<zlei_> kenifanying: 听说不装要查我们公司
<stardiviner> 各种邮件列表 格式对比, 各种垃圾出没啊 http://stardiviner.tumblr.com/
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y stardiviner
<kenifanying> zlei_, ——
<stardiviner> kk: 你tumblr都不认识!! 你傻逼了...
<kk> stardiviner, 我会根据周密。  ㍦ 
<stardiviner> kk: 你还会咬手指呢
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 用的什么？
<stardiviner> kenifanying: ???
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 看邮件列表
<stardiviner> mutt
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 我的mutt咋要比你那丑好多
<stardiviner> kenifanying: 自己设置的呗
<kenifanying> stardiviner, :)
<stardiviner> kenifanying: use folder-hook index_format,
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 左边栏怎么设置的？
<stardiviner> kenifanying: patch, sidebar
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 我一直就那么丑丑的用，没想到能这么漂亮……
<Pupuser-1>  ㍦
<namoamitabuddha> /sbin/iptables -t filter -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 50000 -j ACCEPT
<namoamitabuddha> 这句在 ufw 中有对应么
<cfy> 我去....
<cfy> 我的网络是一个直角三角形...
<cfy> 我去...
<cfy> 最小2kb/s...
<cfy> 最大1.2MB...
<cfy> 平均518KB/s....
<cfy> 每几秒就一个周期..
<namoamitabuddha> !ru
<cfy> MaskRay: 要是我写的内容超过1页,貌似不会自动续页么
<ofan> cfy: wifi?
<cfy> ofan: 有线
<snoop_fy> test
<kk> snoop_fy, .. ..  ㍧ 
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你试试,这个 μs 你能显示么?org->beamer
<cfy> MaskRay: 额,好吧..我用\mu了..
<ayaka> 能帮我改一个xorg.conf吗？ http://paste.debian.net/171322/
<ayaka> 错误信息 http://paste.debian.net/171324/ ，无配置的日志 http://paste.debian.net/171327/
<ayaka> 嗯，想来不误正业offtopic漫天的这里居然也会安静下来
 * Cherrot 谁玩过GWT?
<cfy> ayaka: 这年头,还需要配xorg么
<cfy> ayaka: 这年头,还需要配xorg.conf么
<ayaka> cfy 看看，那是arm
<cfy> ayaka: gaoji
<ayaka> cfy 这个是手机啊
<cfy> ayaka: gaoji
<ayaka> mx的内核号表明那是armhf的Xorg
<ayaka> 至少自动版没法用
<jackey> 如何得到一首歌曲的真实下载地址
<ayaka> jackey 例子
<jackey> ayaka:我是遇到这样一个问题,我在命令行下用wget下载百度歌曲,但是不知道具体地址怎么办
<Cherrot> jackey: 这个得看情况讨论
<Cherrot> jackey: 百度现在不给下载地址了？
<jackey> cherrot:给的,但是我在命令行下看不到,ubuntu server没有窗口管理器
<Cherrot> jackey: 哦  那就不知道了
<Cherrot> 好蛋疼
<jackey> 有时候机房里搞搞server,也想下下歌听听
<cfy> jackey: 你知道我怎么听歌的么?
<cfy> jackey: 我还在听3年前批量下的几百首歌...
<jackey> cfy:想知道
<jackey> cfy:从哪下的.
<cfy> jackey: 很早以前,115
<cfy> jackey: 三年前,115,一批地址,脚本批量下的
<ayaka> 下的十几个专辑，一周听完
<cfy>  .....
<cfy> jackey: 下载下来,重复听嘛
<jackey> 呵呵,脚本下的有些喜欢有些不喜欢,我直接windows下下好,copy过来
<jackey> 你那脚本还能用不 cfy
<cfy> jackey: 早不能用了
<cfy> jackey: 没人维护了...
<jackey> 恩,
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 配置 iptables 么？
<namoamitabuddha> 大家防火墙是直接配置 iptables 还是用某些 frontend
<ayaka> iptables 比较简单
<namoamitabuddha> 前面在搞 ufw, firestarter 麻烦死了
<cfy> ......
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不用准备高考么...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 很淡定啊
<cfy> 谁是EE
<cfy> 仪表放大器输出非线性
<cfy> 算了....不知如何表达
<ayaka> 话说我没过几天我就高考了，反正没戏
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 一堆高考的孩子啊
<cfy> 话说,我去年好像也碰到个淡定的..
<cfy> 还不是前年
<ayaka> Arun?
<ayaka> 有点忘记名字了
<cfy> ayaka: 不是他
<ayaka> 嗯，反正我今年没戏唱
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛好
<cfy> pocoyo`: 水牛,我发现hjsplit不错.
<cfy> pocoyo`: 在win下分割文件..
<ayaka> 话说那个xorg.conf无解吗
<ayaka> 看了无解了，谢谢了
<cfy> hello all
<ayaka> 看来
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<Inode_LF> test
<kk> Inode_LF, .. ..  ㍨ 
<Inode_LF> kk, that's a client
<kk> Inode_LF, 客户端是一个可怕的事情，浪费。  ㍨ 
<yappy> html 里用 <embed> 嵌入mpg ,只有声音无图像，怎么回事呢？文件本身没问题
<yappy> 如何用 cgi 得到访问者的 ip ?
<stardiviner> again 各种邮件列表 格式对比, 各种垃圾出没啊 http://stardiviner.tumblr.com/
<endle> excuse me
<endle> what should I do after aptitude install fcitx?
<woju> endle: 运行fcitx?
<woju> endle: 然后ctrl+space
<endle> woju, how?
<woju> endle: 在命令行输入fcitx，然后回车
<endle> woju, 但我输入框里的都是方框，请问应当如何解决？
<endle> woju, 是要装语言包吗？
<woju> endle: 字体没设置对
<endle> woju, 我是需要改配置文件吗？
<endle> woju, “配置文件在安装了fcitx-config-gtk之后（基于gtk的配置编辑器），或者kcm-fcitx（基于KDE的KCM Module的配置编辑器）可以不用手动编辑。”
<endle> 是这样吗？
<woju> endle: 点fcitx的右键，里面有设置好像，不知道行不行
<woju> endle: 你搜索引擎查下吧
<endle> woju, 搜到了一些信息
<endle> woju, 去吃饭了，回来再试试
<endle> woju, 多谢了
<woju> endle: :)
<afric___> hoxily: 用什么指令查询局域网内的网关？
<hoxily> afric___: route
<hoxily> 它会打印出 Kernel IP routing table
<afric___> hoxily: 打印出来三个，不知哪个是
<hoxily> afric___: 你贴下代码看看
<afric___> 目标            网关            子网掩码        标志  跃点   引用  使用 接口
<afric___> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<afric___> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<afric___> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<afric___> hoxily: 没了
<zertaD> http://code.bulix.org/pan047-81554  我的
<hoxily> afric___: 应该是 192.168.1.1
<hoxily> afric___: 详细解释参见这里： http://man.cx/route(8)/zh_cn
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y Manpage for route - man.cx manual pages
<afric___> hoxily: 那查询局域网内其它机器地址和主机名用啥指令
<hoxily> afric___: 不知道诶
<llfreedom> quit
<endle> 请问，我应该怎么建立快捷方式？
<pocoyo> endle: 什么快捷方式？
<endle> 绿色软件的
<stock-cn> 请问手机如何通过USB连接debian上网？
<stock-cn> 我是想手机通过电脑上网
<stock-cn> 是电脑能联网，手机通过电脑上网省流量阿
<pocoyo> stock-cn: 笔记本开wifi?
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 对，或者通过数据线连接电脑也行
<stock-cn> pocoyo: wifi怎么连接
<stock-cn> 请问，安卓手机如何通过笔记本的无线网卡上网？
<endle> pocoyo, 请问有解决方法马？
<alvin_rxg> 右鍵，發送到桌面快捷方式
<zertaD> 安卓原生ROM不支持ad-hoc。但CM rom支持
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我咋觉得略心虚呢...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: hah?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 哪个?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: both
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不过这周末的应该是没人管我对吧？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 当然
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 平常心
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好吧好吧...接着大菠萝去了...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 以我面试招人这么多的经验告诉你
<hamo_notail> adam8157: shuo
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...说啊...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 接触你肯定是希望招的, 但是也存在放弃的可能. 表现好, 天时地利就把握大. 否则就难说.. 总之, 英文准备下估计有谱
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 至少不用现在心虚
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好吧好吧...要是成了我就买个cherry庆祝一下...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 面试完了再说心虚, 现在用不着担心没人管
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 3000系列, 黑色茶轴, 多谢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 要是去g家了我就给你整一个...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> hamo_notail: r也得啊, g的话我给你整, 求你内推
<q__> hi
<kk> q__, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<doun> anyone online?
<q__> 12.04lts是不是要联网安装
<q__> ？
<doun> 刻盘就行了
<doun> 没其他人在么？？？
<q__> 我用wubi安装的
<q__> 都挂机的吧
<doun> 有U盘也行
<doun> 靠，都不在～～ft
<zertaD> 我在
<yappy> 请教：$6$ 开头的序列是哪种加密算法产生的？
<yappy> 请教：有中文黑客频道吗
<alvin_rxg> 中文黑客頻道都用 易語言
<q__> 黑客应该就进英文的吧
<namoamitabuddha> PWS 是啥 Web Server
<yappy> 请教一个弱智的问题：知道了远程机的 username 和 password, 如何进入它？它没开常规的http,ftp,ssh 服务。
<imtxc> adam8157: 哥, 贵公司是不是最近有人去云南了.?
<adam8157> imtxc: 很多吧 去旅游的或者别的
<adam8157> imtxc: 你在说wangcong?
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦.
<imtxc> adam8157: 我也说不详细..
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥事儿嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 名字中带有总书记名字的一个
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥破玩儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 我就问问贵公司有没有那么个人么
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 谁嘛? 你说的是学佛那个?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是学佛的吧, 会吉他, 名字里面有除了姓, 名字跟胡总书记一样
<adam8157> imtxc: 总书记个鬼, 别叫得那么尊敬
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥事儿嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 他过年的时候打我媳妇了
<imtxc> adam8157: 经过我的调查,疑似在贵公司.
<adam8157> imtxc: - -! 啥情况
<imtxc> adam8157: 他妹妹给我说了, 在北京个什么帽子的搞计算机的外企, 当时进公司的时候配了个T61 所以根据我分析就是贵公司
<adam8157> imtxc: 貌似有 我也不是很熟悉  这都能扯上
<adam8157> imtxc: pm
<binker> 推荐一本不错的书籍
<binker> 编程匠艺
<linvnew> ?
<linvnew> test
<kk> linvnew, .. ..  ㍮ 
<hoxily> 《编程匠艺:编写卓越的代码》(Code Craft: The Practice of Writing Excellent Code ) ((美)Pete Goodliffe)中文高清扫描版[PDF]
<binker> hoxily
<hoxily> binker: ?
<binker> hoxily:你有这本书么？？
<hoxily> binker: e-book version?
<binker> 随便
<binker> 电子版的也行阿
<hoxily> binker: http://www.verycd.com/topics/2855881/ Baidu's result.
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 《编程匠艺:编写卓越的代码》(Code Craft: The Practice of Writing Excellent Code )((美)Pete Goodliffe)中文高清扫描版[PDF]_VeryCD电驴下载
<binker> 晕倒
<binker> 我现在就是在这里看介绍
<hoxily> 318MB, 有点大
<binker> 用电驴下载不知道猴年马月才能完成
<binker> 电驴基本上没什么源
<hoxily> binker: 我用了作弊器: 迅雷离线(秒杀).
<binker> 想去淘宝买
<binker> 迅雷离线不是啥都可以秒杀的
<hoxily> binker: 至少这个资源可以.
<binker> 是迅雷的集群服务器上有资源才可以秒杀
<binker> 我去试试
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我有迅雷的会员
<binker> 拥有1PB的离线空间
<hoxily> 电子书下多了,没时间看...:(
<binker> 我没有上网的时候就是看电子书
<binker> 也不做什么
<hoxily> binker: 1048578GB 这么大
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 不过仍然有很多资源无法秒杀的
<hoxily> bye
<ofan> 那都是共享空间
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我用的宽带连接速度不够快阿
<binker> 才2M
<binker> 小水管
<binker> 高清视频是没办法下载的
<binker> 太大了
<binker> 只好在网上看在线的视频
<binker> 除非是比较经典的视频
<binker> 才会下载
<binker> 再说
<binker> 下载了也没那么大的硬盘存储
<z365982546> .
<z365982546> .
<slucx> adam8157,  有没有接触过文件系统的对齐？
<afric___> x
<slucx> 兄弟们，哪位了解文件系统 ext2的
<annie007> 有人吗？
<annie007> ^all
<dchxcrow>  本来是该有人的，可是是周末，所以。。。
<wzssyqa> dchxcrow: 有的
<mayli> .
<alvin_rxg> ..
<c933103> ……
<dchxcrow> 。。
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg,在不？
<crab2313> Hello
<dchxcrow> hello
<kk> crab2313, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<alvin_rxg>  /say hello && /leave ??
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg, dzen2 可以当system tray 么？
<alvin_rxg> 可以吧
<dchxcrow> 怎么搞的啊？有文档什么没？我找半天都没有找到
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 好像不行。
<dchxcrow> 好吧，这个和我的认识是一样的了
<Pwnna> The problem, often not discovered until late in life, is that when you look for things like love, meaning, motivation, it implies they are sitting behind a tree or under a rock. The most successful people recognize, that in life they create their own love, they manufacture their own meaning, they generate their own motivation.
<Pwnna> For me, I am driven by two main philosophies, know more today about the world than I knew yesterday. And along the way, lessen the suffering of others. You'd be surprised how far that gets you.
<Pwnna> channel错了
<b41k3r> ²âÊÔ
<dchxcrow> ?
<b41k3r> I'm testing my irc client.
<dchxcrow> That's something I cannot recongnize
<b41k3r> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<b41k3r> ΪëÖÐÎÄÊÇÂÒÂë¡£
<kk> b41k3r say: 为毛中文是乱码。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> 机器人告诉你了。  the bot has told u
<alvin_rxg> Hello!
<alvin_rxg> Hello,World!
<dchxcrow> rtorrent 还在开发么？
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent/commits/master
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Commit History · rakshasa/rtorrent · GitHub
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg, 找到了，谢谢哈
<kk>  06:06
<dchxcrow1> alvin_rxg,在不？
<Kandu> 星际争霸2的网络对战。分配对战玩家时，是可以看到已创建的地图和玩家名字列表，可选择加入其中一对；或是只能随机配对呢?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-20
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • dash如此迟钝，如何是好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442150 点击左上角的dash按钮，出现搜索内容速度总是很慢，并且进行搜索的时候速度也很慢。看到有时候会出现一些软件商店的推进内容，会不会和这有关系呢？ 1、怎样提高dash的反应速度 2、unity是和win键绑定的，如何解除绑定，
<^k^> 我想把win键分配给synapse用。或者干脆完全禁用unity快捷键也行。 统计信息: …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问关于无线网络信号的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442151 现在我安装的是ubuntu 13.04系统，在笔记本上安装的，我家里信号最强的无线路由没有显示出来，但是周围的很多信号没有自己家里强的都显示了，请问下这是什么原因造成的。 有时候也会显示，但是好像这些无线路
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40646/when-cover-art-goes-overboard-programming-books
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 计算机图书封面也疯狂 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40641/garden-cress-wont-germinate-near-routers
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 学生研究发现路由器附近的水芹不发芽 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 靠，这个发芽的问题值得研究下，不知道ap算不算
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40637/free-vpn-services-for-secure-web-browsing
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 15 个免费的 VPN 服务用于安全网页浏览 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 这几个，还有几个能用的……
<archl> 国内购物网站好黑。。。
<archl> 错了。是花。
<archl> 国内网站你都花色。。。无用色彩很多
<john__> hello
<^k^> john__:点点点.  09:18 
<archl> 确实，中国设计的图都是要有各种图样背景的，各种无意义都放上。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • RAID5下安装ubuntu-13.04server单系统，到最后安装GRUB到硬盘无法继续 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442153 在HP Z820工作站上安装ubuntu，4块1T的硬盘做的RAID5，准备做FTP服务器和备用DHCP服务器，求推荐较佳的分区方法，求大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 X-tn — 2013-05-20 9:13
<iGoogle> 谁知道这电影： 纯摄像头视角体现的片子。欧元，估计法国？西班牙？僵尸题材，通过特种部队和3个年轻人的摄像头展示的。封闭的楼房里面，一堆僵尸。年轻人和一个消防员，从下水道进入楼房。有用2个烟花发射充气假人的场景。
<freeayu> morning
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 关于linux内核mm下ksm机制是否正常工作的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442154 最近初看linux内核内存管理方面的书，ksm是内存中相同页面的一种合并机制。 echo 0 > /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run //关闭ksm机制 然后打开较多网页或者运行程序，意在产生很多相同的冗余页面，然后打开ksm机制，让
<^k^> 其合并： echo 1 > /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run //打开ksm机制 过一段时间之后，观察 /s …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40596/ios-7-screenshots
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 苹果“面目全非”的 iOS7 【多图】 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> iGoogle: 僵尸片无爱
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/237810.htm
<^k^> yunfan_ ... ⇪ 中国比特币收藏家持有1%的比特币_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan_> 李笑来够狠的
<onlylove> iGoogle: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34779
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Perl 5.18发布
<abinez> 武汉小伙网上追洋妞 边查字典边聊天见3面就结婚
<abinez> 牛哇
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<freeflying> 只能说这妹纸二啊
<MeaCulpa> 洋妹子从小生活无虞，不懂的
<abinez> FRE
<abinez> freeflying: 是大学生哇，那妹子
<abinez> http://news.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20130519/newgx5198542f-7612890-1.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 武汉小伙网上追洋妞 边查字典边聊天见3面就结婚-广西新闻网
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 牛！！
<huntxu> 沙俄妹子太多出口需求大，不然待久就百合了不是麽
<Lunix011> :-D
<imtxc> ..........
<yunfan_> roylez_: MeaCulpa 你地上海搞个这个 完爆香港小黄鸭 http://imgs.dapenti.org:88/dapenti/CS5ioW6t/mJkE0.jpg
<imtxc> abinez: 有好事啊
<Lunix011> 啥
<abinez> yunfan_: 那是粉红小猪猪啊
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 麦兜
<imtxc> yunfan_: 这个是真的么
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你觉得呢
<Lunix011> 假的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 背部木有投币口
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 鼻孔是投币的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<yunfan_> imtxc: +10086
<yunfan_> 我很欣赏你这种聪明的孩子啊 imtxc 
<imtxc> ................
<yunfan_> imtxc: 赏你两朵红花顶带吧
<abinez> 据英国广播公司报道，联合国粮食和农业组织（以下简称粮农组织）13日公布了一份名为《可食用昆虫：未来食物之选及其养殖安全》的报告，其中重点是“鼓励人类吃虫养虫”。 
 * imtxc #######(#######---->>>>>) yunfan_
<abinez> 这份报告列举了超过1900种人类可食用的昆虫，包括我们常见的毛虫、蜜蜂、蚂蚁、蚱蜢、蟋蟀等。报告说，可食用昆虫有很多优点，例如繁殖快，污染少，蛋白质和矿物质含量高，关键是它们还可以极大帮助对抗全球仍然广泛存在的饥饿问题。
 * imtxc momo palomino|working yunfan_ iGoogle
 * palomino|working momo imtxc
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好可怕……
<yunfan_> @全心全意为人民搞笑：妻子问丈夫：有个以前追求过我的男生来这出差，想找我吃饭，你介意不？ 丈夫想了想问：他什么时候追的你？妻子说：大二。丈夫又问；那会儿你体重多少？妻子说：九十斤左右。丈夫上下打量了一下妻子的身材，说：那你快去吧，也好让人家断了念想，以后好好过日子。
<abinez> 》》》？
<abinez> 变肥了？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
<gfrog> iGoogle: 还得登录啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我不看僵尸片
<onlylove> 这什么时代，都流行大号的气球，香港弄个鸭子这边弄个猪哪天再来个牛啊，青蛙的
<onlylove> 还有老虎
<Lunix011> 这是干啥
<abinez> 重口味的快进来大饱眼福
<abinez> http://news.gxnews.com.cn/staticpages/20130327/newgx515241ed-7241563.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 揭世界各地的重口味虫子大餐-广西新闻网
<onlylove> abinez: 不看了，我记得有个吃虫子大赛的……
<abinez> 看吧，不收钱
<abinez> 可以开开眼界
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 小时候居然不懂的吃那些蚂蚱
<Pudge> 小时候我们村最有名的菜就是油爆蚕蛹，现在也就过节的时候能吃到了
<abinez> 我们都是用来喂小鸟
<imtxc> abinez: 蚂蚱能吃？
<Pudge> 能吃啊，很香的，不过屁股那块软的要扔了
<cherrot> imtxc, 蚂蚱特别香
<abinez> imtxc: 是名贵菜啊，现在在酒店很贵呢
<Lunix011> 蚯蚓
<imtxc> cherrot: 抱抱
<imtxc> cherrot: 上周我记得找你有什么事情来着，怎么忘了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 么么哒
<abinez> 我吃过的是蜂蛹
<Lunix011> 讨论这干啥呢
<Lunix011> 恶心
<Pudge> 估计差不多的味道吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 给我捡肥皂？
<imtxc> abinez: 蚂蚱农村很多啊
<abinez> 油炸的蜂蛹
<imtxc> cherrot: 忘了
<Pudge> 那些蛹
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没吃过这些玩意。不敢吃。
<Lunix011> :P
<Pudge> 吃一次就知道了，很香的，主要是心里障碍
<abinez> 在乡村有太多好吃的东西了
<Pudge> 很小的时候如果就开始接触，就没事
<abinez> 米饭都是吃的很少
<Lunix011> 闭上眼睛
<abinez> 吃红薯，芋头，木薯
<abinez> 玉米
<abinez> 南瓜
<onlylove> 我吃那些东西过敏，特别蚕蛹
<abinez> 莲藕
<Pudge> abinez: 你湖北的吗，居然指导莲藕
<abinez> 吃淮山
<abinez> Pudge: 别的地方也有莲藕 
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: 很少啊，基本都是湖北的，特别是排骨藕汤
<yunfan_> 牛哇
<abinez> 吃甘蔗，各种野果
<Pudge> abinez: 外地的同学基本都没听说过 
<abinez> 恩
<yunfan_> Pudge: 我们那还有 名曰油炸花生米
<abinez> 估计是北方的木有
<abinez> 嗯，花生米也有
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> abinez: 。。花生米哪里没有
<abinez> Pudge: 我们是去地里捡滴
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> 我说蚕俑
<abinez> 水煮花生米
<Pudge> 哦， 好吃的一逼
<abinez> 吃货
<Pudge> 蝉蛹，现在很少迟到了
<Pudge> 餐馆卖的贵的一逼
<Pudge> 以前都是家里自己养的
<abinez> 我没有吃过的是蜈蚣
<abinez> 那些蛇
<abinez> 老鼠
<abinez> 蜥蜴都有吃了
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> 蛇我吃过，不好吃，肉太老
<abinez> 还有小鸟
<yunfan_> cherrot: imtxc 现在已经是御赐正二朵了 岂能给你检肥皂
<abinez> Pudge: 蛇是用来打汤的
<abinez> 我们喝汤
<Pudge> abinez: 就是蛇肉汤啊
<cherrot> yunfan_, 。。。
<yunfan_> 那看吃什么蛇了 还有烹调手法
<abinez> 眼镜蛇
<imtxc> ......................................................
<Pudge> abinez: 也就汤能喝，肉真心不好吃
<abinez> 野生的眼镜蛇
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当 早您哪～～～
<abinez> 不是人家现在养殖的那种肉蛇
<imtxc> 蛇。。。 还能吃？
<adam8157> i
<abinez> 现在没有什么野生的了
<Pudge> 盘鳝，吃过没，就是黄鳝不掏内脏，整个直接爆炒，香的一逼
<abinez> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<adam8157> abinez: 早啊
<abinez> 黄鳝和泥鳅都吃过了
 * adam8157 游个1000米就肌肉酸痛 =,=
<yunfan_> 自己不会弄怪谁
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 吃过。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你当广东人不存在？
<abinez> adam8157: 哇，1000米啊
<imtxc> yunfan_: oooo 忘记了突然
<Pudge> 泥鳅不好吃啊，我觉得泥腥味太重。
<yunfan_> adam8157: 出生前游得太多了 游泳疲倦
<imtxc> .......
<yunfan_> 我就喜欢泥腥味
<adam8157> abinez: 系, 昨天去北大游的
<abinez> adam8157: 要记得带游泳圈
<palomino|working> ..... yunfan_ 
<piggybox> Pudge: 肉挺好吃，内脏就算了
<yunfan_> 所以我喜欢吃池塘鱼
<adam8157> abinez: 用不着...
<yunfan_> 不喜欢吃河水里的鱼
<abinez> Pudge: 要用炸的
<Pudge> piggybox: 谁吃内脏啊。。吃的时候自己掏。
<abinez> 泥鳅很香
<Pudge> yunfan_: 我就喜欢河里的鱼，红烧武昌鱼，我的最爱
<Pudge> yunfan_: 啥都比不上
<abinez> Pudge: 嗯，以前的河鱼好
<yunfan_> Pudge: 各人口味不同 不奇怪 要是大家都好同一种 那势必涨价 谁都不好
<abinez> 现在嘛，污染多了
<imtxc> yunfan_: 说起鱼，想起这两天看完的那个电视剧《大宅门1912》, 里面红烧鱼的戏份比掌柜都多。。。。
<yunfan_> 昨天我还去个伪徽菜馆吃了个红烧臭鳜鱼
<onlylove> 泥鳅要让它先吐泥
<imtxc> 那个电视剧里面，每次他们坐在一起吃饭 就说一句 “哇，红烧鱼”
<yunfan_> 虽然不是特别像 好歹比帝都土著菜好多了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 好多在这里问13.04的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442156 统计信息: 发表于 由 DDV — 2013-05-20 11:07
<yunfan_> imtxc: 山西嘛
<Lunix011> 都喜欢好这口啊
<imtxc> yunfan_: 济南
<abinez> 鱼要淋上酸溜溜的汤汁
<abinez> 美味啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 山东嘛 你看看啊蛋就知道了
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<hulu> 谁给看看
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇 红烧鲤鱼啊  我闻着鱼香味就过来了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<imtxc> hulu: 你的名字好熟悉啊
<MeaCulpa> 我国淡水鱼都是渣
<hulu> imtxc: 是么？
<hulu> 有个网站叫 hulu
<yunfan_> imtxc: 鲤鱼不该红烧 额
<yunfan_> imtxc: 不知道你有没有注意水浒里鲤鱼都是烧汤
<abinez> hulu: 你现在才知道有个网站叫hulu啊
<imtxc> hulu: 对啊，知名网站
<abinez> yunfan_: 为啥不应该红烧？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 反正那部电视剧里面，红烧鱼算个槽点
<hulu> 自从 hulu 网站建立我就叫hulu了
<imtxc> hulu: 站长？ 给个VIP吧
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 桂鱼还行啊
<abinez> hulu: 我还以为你是葫芦娃呢
<rabby> 鲤鱼有土腥味
 * imtxc 鱼都是渣
<yunfan_> imtxc: 有机会要记得去我们那吃
<rabby> 烧汤不好喝吧
<imtxc> yunfan_: 鱼过敏。。。。
<hulu> imtxc: 不是
<hulu> abinez: hehe
<abinez> rabby: 要加料酒
<abinez> 生姜
<abinez> 可以去掉鱼的腥味
<hulu> hulu 网站要从美国访问才可以
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 柴鱼好吃。
<abinez> 加上一些腐乳
<rabby> abinez: 下次我试试
<abinez> 香
<adam8157> casparant: ...
<casparant> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> casparant: momo
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你以为哥那边是山东 只有鱼？
<imtxc> casparant: 乃就是传说中的 caspar 啊
<casparant> imtxc: 附近好像有好几个caspar....
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 咋这样说，中国的淡水鱼都是渣？
<adam8157> imtxc: 他是caspar姨
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/237864.htm
<casparant> adam8157: 别闹
<^k^> yunfan_ ... ⇪ 国产开源头戴VR设备TOPACE_3D / IMAX / 虚拟现实_cnBeta.COM
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 是不是你吃过的中国淡水鱼都是渣啊？？？？？
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> 原来索尼已经有vr头盔卖了
<imtxc> casparant: 膜拜
<jeepkid> 额....Language Breakdown是啥意思?!?哪位大侠知道!?!?请教哈!!
<yunfan_> 这个有搞头 弄一个来 开发个开发环境
<abinez> 国产滴
<adam8157> casparant: LOL
<abinez> 不咋样
<imtxc> yunfan_: 安徽吧
<jeepkid> Language Breakdown
<adam8157> imtxc: 你多高多重
<imtxc> adam8157: 介绍妹子？
<adam8157> imtxc: 只是具象一下
<imtxc> adam8157: 矮胖圆
 * cherrot 有妹子介绍？
<adam8157> imtxc: 快说
<imtxc> adam8157: 保密的。。。 绝密
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 知道我具体身高体重的，都得灭口
<casparant> 你们都在北京随时出来面个基不就知道了……
<yunfan_> imtxc: 看来你不知道徽菜
<imtxc> yunfan_: 真不了解。。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 褥夺你一顶红花
<imtxc> casparant: 乃到底是不是 caspar
<imtxc> yunfan_: ........
<yunfan_> imtxc: 矮胖子
 * adam8157 昨天去游泳, 旁边都特么一对儿一对儿的, 气死我了
<casparant> imtxc: 算是……吧？ adam8157我算是吗？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 嗯啊
<bcao> adam8157, 你不也一对一对的
<adam8157> casparant: 他早就看上你了
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃也把个名字去啊，没妹子游什么泳  回去还能睡着么
<adam8157> bcao: 哥自己去的
<imtxc> 名字 妹子
<bcao> adam8157, 带着你的左右手，一对
<bcao> ：）
<yunfan_> imtxc: 土肥圆闲二
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> yunfan_: 对
<adam8157> bcao: B老师
<abinez> IMT
<casparant> adam8157: http://img.taopic.com/uploads/allimg/110502/6441-11050211450366.jpg
<abinez> imtxc: 你应该是个高个子，比较消瘦
<imtxc> abinez: 给你加分 
<abinez> imtxc: 给我加饺子吧
<adam8157> casparant: ...
<abinez> LOL
<hulu> 淘宝上还有 vpn 么？
<imtxc> abinez: 高的瘦的都是我的敌人
<abinez> hulu: 那是木有滴
<hulu> abinez: 哪里能买到 vpn
<abinez> hulu: 你自己搭建一个就好了
 * hulu 想上 youtube
<abinez> 买个VPN路由器
 * adam8157 昨天去游泳, 一个大哥特逗, 光着屁股就进来了  想想就好笑
<abinez> LOL
<hulu> abinez: 出口要在美国
<abinez> ？？？
<jeepkid> ubuntu开发的时候,使用了很多c#?????
<abinez> hulu: 那你把那个路由器安装在米国就得了
<abinez> 出口就在米国那里了
<abinez> 你买个支持VPN的路由器，部署在米国
<abinez> 然后你连接到那个VPN路由器上
<hulu> abinez: ...
<abinez> hulu: 你买VPN也是这个样子
<abinez> hulu: 不如买个树莓派吧
<abinez> 买回来就能用了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为何每升级一次就会变慢很多 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442158 ubuntu是个奇怪的系统，每交升级后都会明显的变慢很多，真不知道升还是不升，这两天又提示有一堆升级了，我想只选两个有chinese的，其它都不选，不知道会不会有影响？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013-05-20 11:22
<abinez> 比买VPN划算
<williangliao> abinez: 直接用goagent翻墙啊，还花什么钱呐
 * hulu 不知所云
<abinez> WILL
<abinez> williangliao: 不用折腾
<hulu> 淘宝上还是有 vpn 的
<abinez> http://www.igao7.com/jm-microfox.html
<imtxc> williangliao: goagent 速度怎么样
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ MicroFox：轻松在树莓派上搭专用梯子 | 爱搞机
<abinez> MicroFox是 FoxAE 团队打造的一个新服务，只要把Raspberry Pi连上家里的路由器，同时插上一块专门定制的预装SD卡，专属的APN服务就运行在小小的树莓派上，家里的全部设备均可使用。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 受的是你敌人 那你一定是特攻队
<imtxc> yunfan_: ……
<williangliao> imtxc: 打开youtube秒开
<williangliao> imtxc: 开G+什么的也是秒开，只要你本身的网速好
<imtxc> williangliao: o 那不错
<williangliao> abinez: 这个也不用折腾啊，
<yunfan_> vpn有审查的 小心点
<williangliao> yunfan_: 我那住的地方的网络都被公安的监控了
<williangliao> yunfan_: 就不知晚上看 AV的时候会不会查我水表，挺担心的。擦....
<yunfan_> williangliao: 你不信可以用vpn访问下轮子的站点 直接切断
<yunfan_> williangliao: av平时不管 年末创收就不知道了
<williangliao> yunfan_: 没搞过VPN
<williangliao> yunfan_: 年末都回家了，创毛收
<yunfan_> X server可以搭建在虚拟的3D环境里么？ adam8157 
<yunfan_> williangliao: 警察年末创收
<adam8157> yunfan_: 虚拟的3D环境? 啥玩儿?
 * yunfan_ 我挺讨厌堆栈小的碳脑 老丢上下文
<williangliao> yunfan_: 怎么改字体了  看不清楚
<yunfan_> adam8157: 比如说  刚才那个vr头盔， 我想弄个3d的整合开发环境 有许多界面 分别放在不同的surface里 在X里就是弄多个display
<imtxc> yunfan_: vpn 也会审查？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 那用什么才是安全的
<yunfan_> adam8157: 我希望他可以让这些display安排在一个模拟的3D环境里 这样 头盔追中我大脑 发现我往左移、 可以看到左边的虚拟屏幕 往上移可以看到上面的虚拟屏幕
 * hulu 觉的购买 vpn 比较划算
<williangliao> imtxc: 到国外去最安全了
<yunfan_> 有点像 wm干的事  额
<yunfan_> imtxc: 隧道 ssl一连就切断 显然是没有被破解 
<yunfan_> 不过由于一连就切断 所以你也用不了 可以考虑基于udp的隧道协议
<yunfan_> 不知道有没有就是了
<imtxc> 我在 openwrt 上弄个 goagent 试试
<MeaCulpa> goagent http的有用么...
<williangliao> imtxc: openwrt是啥
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 安卓上的有些软件好像只能 http 代理
<imtxc> williangliao: openwrt.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* OpenWrt (@ openwrt.org)
<yunfan_> adam8157: 去查资料了？
<gebjgd> imtxc 话说国内用不了googleplay么？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 可以
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 可以用 至少我用得了 没翻墙
<gebjgd> 那就好
<imtxc> gebjgd: 改host就可以 不改host也行 稍微慢点
<gebjgd> 联想手机太弱智了  在欧洲无法定位 没有google的服务包
<yunfan_> 联想好多自己的东西啦
<gebjgd> 自己刷rom 改gps设置 才搞定
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 在欧洲无法定位  没有googleplay
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 一堆垃圾软件
<adam8157> gebjgd: 联想没料到肉翻到德国的土壕也会用他家手机
<adam8157> 所以还是该买亲儿子啊
<gebjgd> adam8157 不是 是我爸的
<adam8157> gebjgd: 联想没料到肉翻到德国的土壕他爹也会用他家手机
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 别说联想了 我的galaxy note 2 一堆烂应用 也没有google play 我找了个乱七八糟的google 服务包刷上去 结果3G的信号明显掉下来 tmd
<yunfan_> adam8157: 说我的问题
<gebjgd> adam8157 你想想 你在国内用的挺好的  结果出国不能用了  多弱啊
<adam8157> android买来四个多月没刷过机只装了GMS是什么水平
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 重新刷个官方的中文rom
<adam8157> yunfan_: 跟不上你飘逸的思路...
<yunfan_> adam8157: 额 以前有个特别耗显卡的应用叫啥来着 是个桌面增强
<onlylove> adam8157: 你不用你那超长待机了？
<yunfan_> completiz?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 看我的足迹。
<adam8157> yunfan_: compiz?
<yunfan_> adam8157: 那个不是把虚拟桌面贴在一个立方体的外面么
<adam8157> yunfan_: 不知道...
<adam8157> onlylove: 系啊
<freeflying> abinez: 二的大学生太多了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 足迹？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 我需要的是 把虚拟桌面贴在立方体的里面 然后假设人在立放体里面
<freeflying> iGoogle: 尼玛湖南人开车太猛了
<yunfan_> 这样头可以转来转去看各个屏幕
<yunfan_> 我想知道X能不能有这个效果
<iGoogle> gfrog: twi上面的图片
<imtxc> 我在微信陌陌上挨个加附近的女人让他们声音小一点了，不知道下周会不会有效果
<freeflying> adam8157: 办公室有t431s不
<iGoogle> freeflying: 才知道啊。通常没我猛的。
<adam8157> yunfan_: 我不会..
<yunfan_> imtxc: 是指啪啪声?
<imtxc> yunfan_: 嗯
<iGoogle> 你回家了？ freeayu
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你老说不会 哼
<iGoogle> freeflying: 
<freeflying> iGoogle: 牛逼啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 有工程机
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋
<freeayu> hi
<freeflying> adam8157: 13.04在上面有问题不
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  11:55 
<abinez> lll
<abinez> 刚才好久都没反应
<abinez> 我以为被K了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 看起来不错哦。
<adam8157> freeflying: 快没问题了, 我修了几个驱动的bug, 下一个内核升级会包括
<adam8157> freeflying: 无线网卡和读卡器什么的
<yunfan_> imtxc: 那你这么说 对他们没用的
<iGoogle> freeflying: 有一个北京啥部门的，来长沙后，说：咋部长咋不来长沙找司机。那样开车才牛皮。
<imtxc> yunfan_: 变本加厉？
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你要挨个加她们  然后称赞他们活好 这样他们就怕了
<abinez> freeflying: 江南七怪加洪七公，把郭靖这么一个傻瓜教成了武功盖世的大侠。王重阳武功天下第一，一个人教七个，教出了全真教一群废物。这就是大学扩招的代价！
<imtxc> yunfan_: 这个办法靠谱
<iGoogle> gfrog: 以后我家小孩会比较厉害的。骑车
<abinez> iGoogle: ee
<yunfan_> imtxc: 不靠谱的我不说
<imtxc> iGoogle: 又看到帅神仔骑车的图了
<airead> abinez, 赞～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04蓝牙GDBus.Error.openobex. Failed: Unable to reques http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442160 电脑和手机配对成功，电脑能浏览手机文件，也能将手机内文件复制到电脑，但从电脑发送文件到手机时总是失败，弹出GDBus.Error.openobex. Failed: Unable to request session 统计信息: 发表于 由 ok18912 — 2013-05-20 11:44 …
<iGoogle> abinez: 
<imtxc> yunfan_: 给你一朵花
<abinez> imtxc: 是小神
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> imtxc: 谢赏
<iGoogle> momo
<yunfan_> adam8157: 那你到底会不会X server
<abinez> IG
<adam8157> yunfan_: 不会啊
<abinez> iGoogle: 吃杨梅
<yunfan_> 或者说写个wm
<iGoogle> 啥杨梅？
<yunfan_> 应该是wm的活  因为6个屏幕刚好是个立方体 但是更多的话 就不是了 得模拟
<iGoogle> yunfan_: lin啥时候还少了wm?
<williangliao> abinez: 总见你吃杨梅
<yunfan_> http://stedolan.github.io/jq/  MeaCulpa 这个好 以后你可以用json做配置了
<^k^> yunfan_ ⇪ t: jq
<iGoogle> 按部就班，在不同事件里面写渲染。蛋疼的事情
<iGoogle> abinez: ？
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 我是说要如何写一个 我想配合vr头盔弄个比较cool的开发环境
<iGoogle> yunfan_: 论坛有人写过。你去问。
<yunfan_> 前提是我哦负担得起vr头盔
<abinez> 一男和清洁工的对话。 男：没有我们这随便丢垃圾的，你们早下岗了。 是我们养的你，我这叫乐于帮助。你还不谢谢。 清洁工：我明天去火葬场工作，没死人烧也会下岗，要不你明天来捐个躯？
<yunfan_> 我还是先确定这一点比较好
<iGoogle> 啥头盔。这
<freeflying> adam8157: 3.10的内核？
<adam8157> freeflying: ubuntu 3.8
<abinez> williangliao: 同事给我提了一篮子杨梅回来
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候帮我把我本子上的背光问题修了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥问题
<imtxc> yunfan_: 那如果要在个人资料的签名里面用一句话广而告之的话，怎么说，活好这个只能挨个说
<freeflying> adam8157: 休眠后背光不能调了
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥型号?
<imtxc> adam8157: 430
<gfrog> iGoogle: 恩
<freeflying> adam8157: toshiba portege z835-p360
<imtxc> o  431s?
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们现在有这个bug, 但是不是assign给我的...
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2013-05-19/071927163871.shtml
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<yunfan_> imtxc: 这简单啊 用跪求口吻寻找昨晚喊声特大那个女的
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 链接我找不到了 早上发过 你找下聊天记录
<imtxc> yunfan_: ....
<abinez> onlylove: 那是旧闻了
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 不许再给rpi做广告了
<abinez> imtxc: ？
<abinez> 给你的饺子做宣传啊
<abinez> LOL
<freeflying> adam8157: ssh过来帮我修吧
<abinez> ADAM
<williangliao> onlylove: 说明什么呢，
<abinez> adam8157: ssh 过去，然后sudo rebboot 打完收工
<adam8157> freeflying: ... 先等那个bug解了, 不是assign给我的, 我不着急 =,=
<adam8157> abinez: dd掉
<gebjgd> iGoogle 小孩老打嗝怎么办？
<huntxu> abinez: base: rebboot: command not found
<MeaCulpa> http://www.infzm.com/content/90405
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你有娃儿了？
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 南方周末 - 中国人移民新方向：肯尼亚
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 都这样的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 过会儿会好的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 喝点水
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 恩
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 还没到满月呢
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 恐怕将来在肯尼亚的华人会比在印尼的还惨
<abinez> yunfan_: 咋滴
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 是这样的
<abinez> 在肯尼亚咋了。在加纳呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不会的，印尼不一样，印尼留下的华人是当年不愿撤走的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 印尼有台湾军队会来营救的
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 你在加纳？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 肯尼亚好地方啊 起码环境好点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 大陆早年搞过印尼彻侨，以后留下的就狠心不管了
<MeaCulpa> 恩印尼是渣滓地方
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 不是
<williangliao> 比在大陆水深火热好多了
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你听说过金光纸业么
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我只是说会面临当地人的仇视
<MeaCulpa> 国军牛逼啊，军舰直插印尼，然后直接拉人走，大陆人只要愿意走的，都直接给民国身份的
<yunfan_> 以国人的习惯 在国内都容易被土著仇视 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 没
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你应该看看金光纸业的来头
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 中国人喜欢搞乡友团体，在哪里都招恨的
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我实在搞不懂印华为何不能据岛游击  大马华人还在丛林里搞了几十年
<MeaCulpa> abinez: o,没兴趣
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 额。那么小的。这时候，累死人的吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 留下的都是善良的基督徒，我只能说
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你在哪？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 情愿被人杀都不反抗 实在是死得该
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 大马是一直被欺压，不一样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 没办法，被主洗脑了
<yunfan_> 要是我 就算死 也要大家一块来 
<abinez> 基督不反抗？
<gebjgd> iGoogle 还好  吃饱奶  屎尿弄好 就没问题
<abinez> gebjgd: 记得猫叔么？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我是可以疯狂到引爆核武的人
<yunfan_> .cl
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 大约走路的时候，最累
<gebjgd> abinez 昨天他还在
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你有么...
<yunfan_> 要是碰到那种情况 我就买剧毒撒
<abinez> gebjgd: LOL
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你买的到么...
<gebjgd> iGoogle 知道  来回闹
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 没有核武 就污染他环境 老子得不到土地 你们也别想得到
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 囤积点硝酸铵
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 剧毒还用买  兲朝到处是
<iGoogle> 要证明的。
<yunfan_> 可以买高压锅 lol
<abinez> gebjgd: 吃马肉了没
<yunfan_> 买电池
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: +1
<gebjgd> abinez 没有
<yunfan_> 拆开倒水里
<iGoogle> 那要多少电池哦
<yunfan_> 开个小船 船尾挂着拆开的电池放水里拖着 开一遍
<ioio_> 什么情况
<ioio_> 掉线了
<abinez> ioio你来啦
<abinez> 厚道羊
<ioio_> abinez: 啊，^_^
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 可能是那些人不团结
<abinez> yunfan_: 你太。。。。另外
<abinez> 了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不过大陆zf那时候真软
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 其实江是动不动派炮艇干菲律宾军舰的，只是那时候大陆zf决定不管那些留下的基督徒死活
<ioio_> MeaCulpa: 我暂时没有见过大陆硬过
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 老江比现在的硬的多
<ioio_> 我觉得大陆喜欢玩阴的
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 至少打打菲律宾还是有的
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 恩，中国文化
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 就是不喜欢正面迎来
<ioio_> 这样太女人了
<MeaCulpa> 表象
<MeaCulpa> 给美国老板打工的
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 天朝弃民嘛 何况外面华人多半还支持国民政府呢
<ioio_> 我还是比较崇拜成吉思汗
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 恩
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 那个废人蛮子
<yunfan_> 还有前不久就是89 多半还谴责过土共  土共怎么会有那个度量呢
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 成吉思汗守城的勇气都没
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 你脑抽了
<ioio_> 蒙古民族天生就是战士
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 丫打阵地战的勇气都没
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 扯淡
<ioio_> 我老家内蒙古，那些蒙族天生就比汉族胆子大
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 打下一个地方，就迫不及待的烧光然后撤退
<williangliao> 毛子历害
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 着也叫勇气？
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 你显然脑抽了
<ioio_> 你接触多了就知道了
<abinez> MeaCulpa: ？
<ioio_> 纵观历史，看书，都没有实战来的准确
<abinez> 你是？？？
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 有勇气的男人应该留着别人儿子，等着来报仇继续灭
<yunfan_> ioio_: MeaCulpa 不同历史时期 权力是会在不同的阶层中转移的
<abinez> 穿越了？
<yunfan_> 古代也许是 勇敢 头脑热的热血战士占据上层
<yunfan_> 但是现代显然不是如此
<yunfan_> 我想多收集点这种案例
<MeaCulpa> 都一样吧
<MeaCulpa> 只有雇佣兵制度，才讲勇气
<MeaCulpa> 因为士兵会审时度势，所以将领要忽悠他们，让他们以为站队没错
<MeaCulpa> 非雇佣兵时代，纪律决定一切
<MeaCulpa> 毛勇气
<ioio_> 大哥 实战
<ioio_> 你懂？
<MeaCulpa> 你懂？
<ioio_> 看来你是学生时代没打过群架
<MeaCulpa> ioio_: 我只beat, 不fight
<MeaCulpa> 更不打群架
<MeaCulpa> 打架是一个人的事
<MeaCulpa> 冲动时候绝不打架
<ioio_> 我只是强调战争中的恐惧感
<MeaCulpa> 我只是强调纪律，让军人更惧怕自己的指挥官
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 指挥官必须比敌人更可怕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装vpn? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442162 给个deb包下载链接。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-20 12:36
<MeaCulpa> 蒙古人靠的也是这个，不是啥勇气
 * MeaCulpa 话说还真没打过群架...也许魔都比较文明...
<yunfan_> 随便你靠什么 面对机器人都一样
<MeaCulpa> 那是...
<yunfan_> 波兰的骑兵再怎样 还不是被纳粹的机械化坦克部队给碾碎
<yunfan_> 那些坦克里的驾驶员要是爬出来跟波兰骑兵打  未必打得过 对不对
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<yunfan_> 但是终究是纳粹赢了那场战役
<MeaCulpa> 德国陆军...纳粹精锐只是些冲锋队和盖世太保...
<yunfan_> 随便了 我只是要提社会阶层
<MeaCulpa> 波兰那，是不是骑马干tank？
<yunfan_> 那些坦克驾驶员 许多是工程师出生 在古代欧洲 就是匠人而已 地位怎么比得过骑兵呢
<MeaCulpa> 骑兵后面跟班的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，那些是靠骑兵养活的后勤部队
<yunfan_> 但是时代不同了 倒转过来了 坦克驾驶员凯旋的时候 肯定想不到几百年前这么风光的是刚打败的对手
<MeaCulpa> er...你这么说...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖胖
<yunfan_> 权力的转移 
<MeaCulpa> 现在打仗难道是对黑
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<yunfan_> 要是我有幸能出书 名字就叫这个
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1B-W088
<roylez> iGoogle: ee
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 现代 至少我出生以来 没见过真的打仗
<roylez> gfrog: 渣渣
<yunfan_> 美国打伊拉克根本不是打仗
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣
<yunfan_> 几乎就是跟我万红警一样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 我见过，两伊战争，小时候看新闻
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 漏了两伊 那我收回
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 那个基本是，平原上对射，很惨烈
<yunfan_> 不过没啥可看的
<MeaCulpa> 你年轻吗
<MeaCulpa> 恩我影响很剩客
<MeaCulpa> 深刻
<MeaCulpa> 那时候，记者真牛
<MeaCulpa> 真的是火箭对射
<lainme> roylez: 中午好
<yunfan_> 我影响深刻是 苏联镇压波罗的海三国独立
<MeaCulpa> 而且毛掩体都没
<yunfan_> 有个记者在壕沟里往上拍  坦克直接跨过去 
<yunfan_> 那时候我好像3岁还是4岁
<MeaCulpa> 貌似后来的打仗都是beat不是fight了，一方强
<MeaCulpa> 势均力敌的fight没了
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 以后的战争也许突然就打响 突然就结束 额
<yunfan_> 我能想象双方的无人战斗机群 互相pk 然后结束的场景
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 哎，没意思，估计就是双方对亮核武器...
<roylez> lainme: 有好事没
<lainme> roylez: 没
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 以后说不定和山鸡一样，双方对亮核武器，然后谈判...
<roylez> lainme: ...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 不会的 核武大家都有 不会拿出来打 但是争议总要解决 所以就会制定规则 打一场有限战争 斗智型的 然后以此决定争议结果
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 就跟春秋时期 以战为礼一样 只是解决争议 不是要灭国
<imtxc> roylez: 抱
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 现在电视里那种，双方对黑，我觉得很搞...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 但是 如果太空移民产生以后 我估计会有人敢冒险打核战的
<yunfan_> 但是老实说 核战不是最恐怖的啊 只是几十年前人心里最恐怖的而已
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，没道理啊，那么多劳动力干嘛要杀
<archl> lainme: 快结婚了没。
 * archl 感觉周围的除了家人，都要结婚了。
<yunfan_> archl: 昨天我爸还打电话给我说 去参加我同学的婚礼 又给我敲击了一下
<lainme> archl: 还早
<archl> lainme: 哦。
<archl> yunfan_: 哦—我还小
<archl> roylez: 孩子，你还在玩游戏么
<yunfan_> archl: 多小？ 11?
<archl> yunfan_: 相对的，在家里不急不急。
<yunfan_> archl: 相对日本人小？
<sam-nya> 中午放学了
<archl> yunfan_: 日本人晚婚？
<onlylove> 日本人……基本高中就定下来了，，没定下来的就不知道什么时候了
<sam-nya> archl: 前几个月的穷人SP还介绍日本那个超级妈妈，家里的孩子都是15岁左右就生孩子了= =｜｜
<yunfan_> archl: 日本人的jj小
<sam-nya_> 又掉线了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你样本哪来的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 日本只是AV演员的JJ小
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 不是 上次有看到个世界各地jj报告 当然最短不是日本人 是韩国人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 那个很老了，日本都脱亚入欧了
<yunfan_> 不过中国人也好不到哪里去 尤其是我南方人群啊 难兄难弟
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 日本新生儿现在1/5是混血了
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 衣服可以换 基因目前还是难换嘛
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 敢问你这个数据哪里来的
<palomino|working> 咱脱亚入非吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 大家都在换，日本的换了还要日本籍，我国的换了...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: er...貌似看篇报道
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 而且，日本国内对自己人种的研究还没定论，目前占上风的还是南岛人种论
 * palomino|working 把 roylez 送给非洲黑叔叔
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 这个是国际上的结论吧 日本人自己不是喜欢说是从韩国歉意过来的么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 也就说是由北太平洋，南太平洋，和蒙古人种三合一
<yunfan_> 扶余王室说不是日本自己的说法么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> 那也不是全部吧
<yunfan_> 我记得上次日本皇室还出来承认过扶余王室说法
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 王室的确像~
<MeaCulpa> 不过貌似，北海道先民女性有胡子？
<yunfan_> 如果是这样的花 扶余是东姨人种 算是东北亚人的样子
<yunfan_> 这点看啊蛋就知道了 除了不高其他都符合
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<yunfan_> 有胡子也许是装饰问题 古人的历史描写有的很不可靠
<yunfan_> 比如毛人 其实是喜欢批兽皮的种族
<MeaCulpa> 阿亿努人
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<yunfan_> 那个啊 那是大日本帝国的土著
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你信啊，胡子这东西你不刮它会长么（我说的是女性）
<yunfan_> 虾姨
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 会把
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个是雄性激素驱动的好吧
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我小时候就见过有妇女有胡子的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不要以为男人体内只有雄性激素 女人体内只有雌性激素
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 南方人jj小么...我怎么以前隐约看到过报道说北方的小
<yunfan_> 都是比例问题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 忘了...
<onlylove> 说起来，虾夷好像就在北海道有
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我是看那个报道的 
<MeaCulpa> 恩，吃豆腐
<yunfan_> 虾姨本来就在北海道地方嘛
<yunfan_> 不过是被赶过去的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 对，就是比利问题，因为男性雄性激素多，所以有喉结和胡须
<MeaCulpa> 我国人应该雌激素的原料摄入很多，很少有民族这样吃大豆...
<yunfan_> 日本还有个部落民团体 是规划人 古代的
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 诶 是啊 我喜欢吃豆腐制品 看来悲剧了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 同理，你体内如果雌性激素多，不用我说，你自己懂的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 有报道说，中国人就是被大豆干的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以女的长胡子一点也不稀奇
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 各种健康问题都和大豆有关
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 估计是专家随便统计的，因为我们的饮食最大特点就是大豆
<onlylove> 可怜的大豆躺着中枪
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 但是大豆确实好啊 固氮肥地 豆芽补充维生素 豆腐制品又养活了一众苦逼
<onlylove> 中国人吃了几千年豆子，直到今天才有人发现问题
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 要说养活苦b的能力，我国第一
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 何况 古人为了求富贵 阉割都肯干 这个大豆只不过雌性激素多点而已 有啥大不了的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你别听那些砖家的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 也不是激素多，只是激素的原料多点
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 建议大豆袋子上贴个 全国计生办唯一制定产品 的标
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你说你在18摸的，还能被那些人忽悠
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 不过大航海时代之前说 豆芽补充了维生素 让郑和的船员死亡率大大降低
<yunfan_> onlylove: 黑得好
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我只是forward一下
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国很多重要中药和保健食品豆油雌激素。
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 其实无所谓 短就短呗 韩国人还不是活下来了 也没灭绝
<MeaCulpa> archl: 据说是热力学定律，降低熵，延长寿命
<MeaCulpa> archl: 更本逻辑就是，降低生命的存在强度，延长存在时间
<yunfan_> 也有可能啊 不是说女人平均寿命比男人长不少么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我国的逻辑，很荒谬的逻辑
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 把延长后面的存在去掉会很好
<MeaCulpa> archl: 就是认为，一个人啥都不干，活到100岁，比一个精彩一辈子活到50岁的人成功
<archl> MeaCulpa: 对啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很多人都这样
<yunfan_> 有什么成功不成功的 随心所欲就好
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国人就输在这里
<MeaCulpa> archl: 问题是世界不是只有中国人，别人在30岁的时候就在床头灭了你...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿。反正没什么梦想。就是相互附庸
 * yunfan_ 笑骂由他笑骂
<archl> MeaCulpa: 床头。。。
<archl> 什么啊。。。没看懂。。。
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 中国人不是没有梦想 是历史记载太发达 看透了太多理想破灭的案例而已
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: @@
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 所以我从不看人物传记
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 也不允许我孩子看
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 你看许多苟且生存的哲学 不都是历史中总结出来的嘛
<archl> yunfan_: 话说，有没有统计比例，关注历史的比例？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: en...增加赌博的关卡数
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 春秋战国时候 大家就知道飞鸟尽 良弓藏了 
<yunfan_> 谁还敢尽心尽力呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 恩，这始终是比较消极...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我上周还了解了张良检鞋 老公公传给他一本书  根本不是大家说的哦 太公兵法 而是一本叫 素经的书 后人盗墓才发现的
<archl> yunfan_ 从MBTI性格角度来说，中国缺少靠只直觉走路的，对未来的乐观和疑惑的人比例少。
<yunfan_> 素经就讲了不少此类哲学
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 中国历史上人口歼灭也太厉害了 剩下来的肯定都是此类生存哲学了
<yunfan_> 任何学问 都要有效用才有市场
<imtxc> 国内的基督教都是哪一派？
<yunfan_> 马龙派？
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 貌似有不少派别的，路德宗都有
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你看教堂的名字可以揣测
<archl> smartone 是学院派的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 学习了
<yunfan_> 路德宗不是很多么
<archl> 不知道派系的也不少
<MeaCulpa> 那是存心淡化的
<MeaCulpa> 俗称，信耶稣
<MeaCulpa> 教士存心淡化自己的派别
<imtxc> 那问基督徒他们的派别这个礼貌么
<yunfan_> 没关系的
<yunfan_> 不过基督教界有个教派归一运动
<yunfan_> 上次我去找宗教资料 在wikipedia上浏览了一番
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不礼貌
<yunfan_> 甚至 天主教 和东正教都达成了一些谅解
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那我还是不问了。。。
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 忽然发现 教宗与东正大主教互相开除 很像 历史上的 开除党籍  哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 魔都这里，大部分是英，美来的居多，圣工会之类
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你可以通过咨询他们的信仰特性 查出来
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 恩，老蒋vs老汪
<john__> 怎么历史记录没有了。。。
<john__> 帮忙
<john__> ALT + P 看不到了
<MeaCulpa> 基督教在我国高龄人士中很有市场啊
<MeaCulpa> 还有他们的子女
<MeaCulpa> 不过由于国家政策，生不过穆斯林，硬伤
<yunfan_> 好挫  ssh-copy-id 的效果不行 发现是少个 ssh-rsa 这种头
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 恩 是个问题 我情愿我后代是基督教徒 也不想他们是穆斯林
<sjd_zeus> 请教各位一个问题，我的google-chrome浏览器在播放音频的时候 声音颤抖 能解决不？
 * adam8157 希望自己的后代是个理性的人
<adam8157> 虽然理性的没有宗教信仰的人有点可怜
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 这你没办法，国家偏袒穆斯林的
<yunfan_> 我也希望 我说的是没办法的情况下
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 也不是偏袒，纵容
<Bearox> wo de  ubuntu  zhuang le  macbuntu yi  hou  kai  bu  liao ji  le
<alvin_rxg> Bearox: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *,H/XCVo*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 这是中央有高人 你不明白的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没觉得可怜
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<piggybox> 理性和信仰也不矛盾
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 白崇禧？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 理性就是一种信仰
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: :)
<Bearox> bang  bang  wo  hao me
<yunfan_> 信仰不是要有神
<Bearox> wo  xian  zai  da  bu chu  zhong  wen
<yunfan_> 何况 印度还有个教没有神的呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 思考终极问题而得不到答案是会可怜的, 还不如有宗教信仰满足
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我对世界的认识不需要别人的赞同而存在，所谓主观唯心主义。宗教都是弱者的客观唯心主义
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: no， loser
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 不是 故意放任的 将欲取之 必先予之 
<adam8157> =.-
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 初中课本就教过了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 人终究都是弱者。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 骄其心 夺其志 
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只有人的认识需要别人来认同，才会有扎堆的宗教
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我自己一个人能推导构建我的整个世界观，所以我不需要
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是需要认同, 是自己想知道答案啊
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 中国的统治术你也知道的 不能让臣民抱成一团 要让他们互相有矛盾才好 而且最好是有很深的矛盾
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 世界由我感知而存在，我感觉不到的，我关心也枉然
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 土共为毛搞少数民族政策？ 就是要制造对立 自己好稳居调解人的地位啊 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我感觉不到，理解不了的部分，不管其客观存在与否，对我都没意义
<yunfan_> 多看看历史 这种东西太小儿科了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: +1
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 起码有宗教信仰的人不怕死...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是傻b
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我怕，因为我死了，我的世界就结束了
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你听谁说的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这种怕让我活着，趋利避害
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是如果死亡能给我无可比拟的快感，何乐而不为呢
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你的世界观太虚弱了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你的人生观太受别人左右了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我看透了, 但是还是觉得不受这些困扰的人幸福一些
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我没被别人左右过啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那些断言，就是被左右了
<yunfan_> adam8157: 国军 共军不都有人体炸弹么 要是你认为马教算宗教信仰 那国军那些炸坦克的算什么宗教信仰不怕死云云？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 生命是自己的，怕与不怕，和宗教没关系，因为宗教是大家的
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你这些断言 自己也要多检验下 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 让然，我care我父母，如果他们不爽，我也会考虑
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但这些都不关宗教的事
<sjd_zeus> 请教下chromium discuz论坛无法注册的问题谁知道怎么解决呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 你做了什么不理性的事情了
<yunfan_> 阿里云原来是xen的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 那和外面买虚拟主机的有毛区别~~
<piggybox> aws也是xen，和vps当然不一样
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 有区别 阿里云挂了不管 嘿嘿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问在PS3上安装，需要哪个版本的ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442163 请问在PS3上安装，需要哪个版本的ubuntu？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supwang — 2013-05-20 13:34
<yunfan_> piggybox: s/vps/hosting/g ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 啊/
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不能打电话去骂？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 没看之前大掌门那个ceo吐槽阿里云么
<piggybox> yunfan_: ？hosting范围太广
<yunfan_> 那条微薄下几百条评论我全看了一遍
<MeaCulpa> o...
<yunfan_> piggybox: xen的难道不叫vps?
<john__> 都是专家
<piggybox> yunfan_: 用xen的vps == 用xen的都是vps?
<yunfan_> piggybox: 因为我说的是阿里云 莫非阿里云还卖hosting?
<jinleileiking> hi, 有谁成功wine过qq,迅雷,啊
<john__> jinleileiking, 没有
<jinleileiking> 哎,linux下东西没有迅雷真慢啊.
<john__> jinleileiking, 等中科院去请人家搞出来后你再用吧
<jinleileiking> =_-#
<piggybox> yunfan_: 看怎么定义hosting了，在aws上租一堆instance开网站也是hosting
<yunfan_> piggybox: 那我无话可说 你赢了 开局不错
<john__> jinleileiking, 叫 idc 鸟们加资源就快了
<piggybox> yunfan_: aws和一般vps的差别是可以按需临时启动或关掉一堆instance，虽然他们都用xen但管理方式不同
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<yunfan_> piggybox: 我已认输投降 不要杀降啊
<piggybox> yunfan_: 讨论问题而已，什么输赢莫名其妙
<iGoogle> roylez: 早上咋不在
<roylez> iGoogle: 上午在玩游戏
<iGoogle> 问你一个片子
<jinleileiking> 求个vim下写latex插件
<yunfan_> piggybox: 是我错了
<iGoogle> 。。这么清闲了
<iGoogle> roylez: 问题在tw上。你看
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥啊
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 好所写
<iGoogle> roylez: 纯摄像头视角体现的片子。欧元，估计法国？西班牙？僵尸题材，通过特种部队和3个年轻人的摄像头展示的。封闭的楼房里面，一堆僵尸。年轻人和一个消防员，从下水道进入楼房。有用2个烟花发射充气假人的场景。
<iGoogle> 这看过？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> iGoogle: 说人话
<iGoogle> 那就是没看过。直说。。
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 英国拍的？
<iGoogle> 当然不是。
<iGoogle> 半半的英语，还听得懂点。不只是什么语
<iGoogle> 不知道
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 第一人称的？
<yunfan_> 不会是 DOOM吧
<iGoogle> 身上佩戴的摄像头，和带的摄像机，2种视角组合的。
<yunfan_> 那我不知道
<iGoogle> 你又不看片子的
<iGoogle> gfrog 号称片精，都不知道。lol
<archl> gfrog: ç²¾
<sjd_zeus> google-chrome自带的flash插件有问题呀
<archl> iGoogle: 去跳伞吧
<iGoogle> 袋鼠才跳
<archl> iGoogle: 有些事你现在不做，永远都不会做
<yunfan_> 我经常看 你听谁说我不看的？
<archl> iGoogle: 话说，碰到的那个澳大利亚退伍伞兵，190cm+，看样子110kg+，旁边的退伍兵说，和欧美怎么打，特种兵里都没这么壮的。
<iGoogle> archl: 做了，有啥好处？你咋不去杀人试试呢。
<archl> iGoogle: 。杀人很简单。
<archl> iGoogle: 没意思
<iGoogle> 没试过嘛。赶紧去
<archl> iGoogle: 你没试过抢银行。。。
<iGoogle> 我没说啥都要做的
<archl> iGoogle: 我也没说
<iGoogle> 看过猪走路
<archl> iGoogle: 看过兔子爬
<iGoogle> 没摸过袋鼠。momo archl
<iGoogle> 额，上次忘记momo 乐乐了。
<abinez> http://www.oschina.net/question/259408_106382
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 今天晚上要回上个公司拿工资，突然想到上个公司的事 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<john__> 什么是垃圾
<^k^> john__: define:垃圾 http://g.cn 垃圾 ，指不需要或無用的固體、流體物質。在人口密集的大城市，垃圾處理是一個令 人頭痛的問題。常見的做法是收集後送往堆填區，或是用焚化爐焚化。但兩者均會 ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu gnome界面下没有菜单栏的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442164 [b]本人现在使用的是ubuntu12.04系统，并且将默认的unity桌面换成了gnome，但是后来发现大部分软件都没有看到了菜单栏，以前的unity桌面，虽说有菜单栏，但是那是全局菜单，用着很不方便。现在用gnome桌面的时
<archl> iGoogle: 摸摸 神头。
<abinez> archl: jiero 呢
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> iGoogle: momo 小神
<iGoogle> 额
<john__> 什么是bitcon
<^k^> john__: define:bitcon http://g.cn Home · HP stuff · SIM, Insight Control & MatrixOE · Blades · StoreVirtual aka Lefthand · StoreServ aka 3PAR · Storage · Data Protector · Virtualization stuff ...
<archl> abinez: 摸摸
<archl> iGoogle:  在这里，谁都会被摸摸。
<john__> 什么是bitcoin
<archl> john__: 伪造货币
<^k^> john__: define:bitcoin http://g.cn Official site offering documentation, forums and the open source client software which permits to send and receive bitcoins.
<john__> archl, 日本仔果然吊
<archl> john__: 浪费能量制作出来的钱。
<archl> 利用当前无聊的经济系统。。。
<john__> 中国打败日本的时候到了
<abinez> http://www.oschina.net/news/40637/free-vpn-services-for-secure-web-browsing
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 15 个免费的 VPN 服务用于安全网页浏览 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<john__> 感觉日本人在养猪，中国人在吃草
<abinez> 跑了？
<abinez> john__: 是吃饲料
<abinez> 养的东西都是吃饲料长大的
<iGoogle> http://comment.ent.163.com/ent2_bbs/8V9CM90300031H2L.html
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ 范冰冰没为走光不开心：那阵风太帮媒体朋友了_娱乐跟贴2_网易跟贴
<abinez> 比如养猪吧 ，给猪吃饲料，然后人吃猪肉
<iGoogle> 围观对联
<seek> ubuntu 上面什么下载速度快啊
<john__> 天天都说打败日本，真是放屁熏死自己
<abinez> 相当于吃用饲料转换而来的猪肉
<abinez> 没有营养价值
<iGoogle> 啥不是转换变来的
<abinez> 饲料鸡，饲料鸭，饲料牛
<iGoogle> 你也是转换变来的啊。lol
<john__> 媒体是吃饱没事干还是没饱干事吃
<abinez> iGoogle: 。。。。
<abinez> iGoogle: momo 你家小神
<abinez> LOL
<john__> 马的浪费镜头
<iGoogle> 让我家崽崽bs你。
<iGoogle> 吃东西，这怕那怕的
<john__> 下载A片看就好了，马的浪费资源
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<abinez> iGoogle: 你家土地神肥么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<iGoogle> 噶嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iGoogle> 你家有土地神？
<john__> 叫范姐去派A片，减少二氧化炭排放
<abinez> gfrog: 急哇
<iGoogle> freeflying: 害我回家吃的饭。
<gfrog> abinez: 不急
<iGoogle> john__: 你钱多，去请
<john__> iGoogle, 她自己去，派一部就不用走地毯了
<abinez> iGoogle: 你没看西游记里面，土地都是对孙悟空自称：小神
<abinez> 所以土地神=你家小神
<abinez> ////
<iGoogle> abinez: 啥逻辑嘛。没这样说话的
<abinez> iGoogle: 同理可推的逻辑
<iGoogle> 除开你家是这么称呼的。
<abinez> iGoogle: 你是大神，你家仔仔不就是大神的仔仔么
<abinez> 大神的仔仔=小神
<iGoogle> 扯点好玩的吧
<abinez> LOL
<lispghost> 大家在聊什么呢
<abinez> lispghost: 木有
<lispghost> 好久没来了~~
<lispghost> abinez: 在干嘛
<iGoogle> 难道是cfy?
<abinez> lispghost: 在和大神说小神的事情
<lispghost> 我是坑,我来旁听~
<abinez> lispghost: 你是lisp幽灵
<iGoogle> 敢称自己是lisp鬼的。
<iGoogle> cfy似乎还没这胆子
<iMadper> iGoogle: ip也不对.
<abinez> iGoogle: 明显是来跟你抬杠啊
<abinez> K他
<iGoogle> 可能跑上海去了嘛。 iMadper
<iGoogle> abinez: 你邀请来的吧。lol
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> 额。不是去北京了？
<iGoogle> 难道又失业了
 * leyle 撸起来。
<abinez> iGoogle: 你的树莓派呢
<abinez> 你的是不是型号B的
<iGoogle> 呼唤cfy了
<sjd_zeus> google-chrome内置flash真蛋疼
<iGoogle> 不记得了。是吧
<abinez> iGoogle: 你咋不呼唤hamo
<iGoogle> sjd_zeus: 傻公司开发的，别用
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆没号码
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 干嘛用flash
<yunfan_> cfy还活着？
<seek0515> 掉线了 
<sjd_zeus> 不用flash用啥
<sjd_zeus> 我要看电影呀
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 就是不用
<netsnail> 有玩bitcoin的吗？
<iGoogle> webm V9
<abinez> netsnail: 没有
<iGoogle> 现在玩的，都傻子。 netsnail
<netsnail> 都没有跟的上时代
<sjd_zeus> 自带的flash播放音频竟然颤抖
<abinez> netsnail: 那明显和定居火星计划是一个鸟样的
<mindcat> 玩比特币就是傻子? 真不能理解.
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 那个才叫震撼的效果啊
<abinez> mindcat: 赔钱不是傻瓜，是什么？
<sjd_zeus> http://bbs.musicool.cn/thread-451364-1-1.html
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 群星《真发烧.国语老歌.男人篇 3CD》[WAV+ CUE/百度云] - 华语无损音乐 - 炫音音乐论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<sjd_zeus> 没好机器玩不起那玩意
<iGoogle> 1年前玩玩，才不是傻子。
<abinez> iGoogle: 正解
<mindcat> 是这样啊..好吧
<netsnail> 公司机器多的话，还可以试试
<abinez> iGoogle: 你玩了么/ 一年前
<sjd_zeus> 那玩意靠显卡吧
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 要用专门的挖矿机
<iGoogle> 没。那点点钱，没兴趣
<john__> 国内玩bitcoin小心被抄18代
<netsnail> sjd_zeus: cpu挖的比较慢
<mindcat> 用CPU挖矿纯属没事找事干
<abinez> 比如南瓜张的挖矿机
<sjd_zeus> 话说南瓜张卖挖矿机发财了
<abinez> 以前这里有个人玩的
<abinez> 交的好多电费
<abinez> LOL
<seek0515> 好慢的网速啊
<seek0515> 学校的网速不给里 
<abinez> seek0515: ??
<sjd_zeus> 最好搞个机器扔公司的机房里面挖
<seek0515> 20kb/s
<john__> 有人看内地偶像剧吗
<abinez> si
<seek0515> abinez: 20kb/s 下载 你说怎么版 
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 要大量的机器
<abinez> seek0515: 挂着
<john__> 都他马像恐龙，够吓人的
<abinez> 让他慢慢下载
<sjd_zeus> nnd,换成官方的flash插件，chrome终于不抖了
<abinez> 不管他
<seek0515> abinez:在上机房课啊 
<iGoogle> iMadper: cfy 估计工作又黄了
<abinez> 过几天才去看好了没
<iMadper> iGoogle: 你有他消息? 
<abinez> seek0515: 弄个下载机
<iMadper> iGoogle: 我没联系过他...
<netsnail> sjd_zeus: flash很不稳，不敢随便升级
<iGoogle> iMadper: 他在火车上，回家。。。
<abinez> netsnail: 嗯
<seek0515> abinez: 我自己电脑在搞 
<seek0515> 下载真慢 
<iMadper> iGoogle: .... 不是吧... 不是之前听说他和banban?
<sjd_zeus> chrome内置的声音颤抖呀，莫办法
<iGoogle> 。。。咋。。。爆料
<abinez> seek0515: 下载要专用设备啊
<abinez> seek0515: 要下载机
<seek0515> abinez: 怎么搞？
<abinez> 你要是长期下载，必须弄一个下载机
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不知道呀, 我一直忙, 没联系他, 然后有人说他送banban一只小cfy, 哦, 不, 是一只小猫.
<seek0515> abinez: 我就是更新下系统 
<abinez> 长时间挂着在网上，日夜不停的下载
<iGoogle> iMadper: ...
<abinez> seek0515: 更新系统就无所谓了
<netsnail> respberry pi是不是可以弄个太阳能来用
<abinez> netsnail: 可以的哦
<iMadper> netsnail: 弄个蒸汽机都可以. 
<netsnail> iMadper: 你真幽默lol
<iGoogle> 等5nm工艺后，估计可以太阳能
<abinez> 买个太阳能电池板子，还有买稳压器
<abinez> iGoogle: 现在就可以用太阳能了
<iGoogle> 你不看大小的？
<iMadper> iGoogle: 一整个房顶的太阳能, 外加一个大型蓄电池.
<abinez> 哪用等5纳米工艺
<abinez> iMadper: 也不用那么大
<iGoogle> 3平方，会要的
<abinez> 树莓派耗电小
<iGoogle> 你背着跑？
<netsnail> 现在整机功率多大？
<iGoogle> iMadper:  cfy
<abinez> 不到5瓦
<iMadper> iGoogle: ??
<cfy> 不要耍我哦。。。。。
<iGoogle> 他担心你造谣，来了。
<cfy> 我3G上来的。。。
<iMadper> cfy: 你来了. 
<iMadper> cfy: 你咋走了...
<cfy> iMadper: 好久不见
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iMadper: 回学校答辩啊
<abinez> cfy: 蹭饭
<iMadper> cfy: 是好久不见.
<iMadper> cfy: 还会来不?
<abinez> cfy: 在哪里
<cfy> abinez: ....
<iMadper> cfy: imtxc 说请咱呢.
<iGoogle> cfy: iMadper 说你把自己送给banban了。
 * iMadper 我发誓,我没说! 求去查log
<cfy> iMadper: 是啊，周四早上到北京
<iMadper> cfy: ok, 找 imtxc 来请客
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iMadper: 好。。。。
<abinez> cfy: 让imtxc 弄几顿饺子
<iGoogle> abinez: 作证
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 木有问题
<lingshu> mldonkey可不可以加多个server.met??
<iGoogle> 可以
<iGoogle> cfy: 到底找到工作没
<iMadper> iGoogle: 你这真是看热闹不嫌事情大
<iGoogle> iMadper: 这小事。要不他不来
<cfy> iGoogle: 找到了。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<abinez> iMadper: 
<abinez> llol
<cfy> .....
<iMadper> iGoogle: 刚才 cfy都说还回来, 肯定是找到了
<iGoogle> 我以为他逃回家嘛
<lispghost> 额,树梅派还在家里躺着
<iGoogle> 开始
<cfy> iGoogle: 毕业答辩啊
<iGoogle> 后来知道了
<onlylove> [14:52] <iMadper> iGoogle: 不知道呀, 我一直忙, 没联系他, 然后有人说他送banban一只小cfy, 哦, 不, 是一只小猫.
<cfy> iMadper: iGoogle: 话说我开始用eclipse了。。。
<iMadper> 对呀, log显示, 我明明改口了嘛~~
<iGoogle> 有好事的，，，找log来了
<cfy> 什么小猫？
<iMadper> cfy: android dev?
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iMadper: 服务器后端的
<cfy> op....
<iGoogle> oops
<iMadper> cfy: 听起来很厉害的样子
<onlylove> 靠，这啥节奏
<iMadper> onlylove: 你死定了的节奏. 
<seek0515> 你们一般用什么源 啊 
<iGoogle> 难道打击ti的员工？lol
<cfy> iMadper: 这。。。。。其实我很水。。。。
<netsnail> cfy: 用eclipse，java吗？
<iMadper> cfy: 不错啦. 等 imtxc 请客就行了.
<cfy> netsnail: c++
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥车，发过GPS坐标看看
<netsnail> eclipse还可以写c / python
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫出来不?! 叫你请客能, 你就不说话了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 敢对我动手以后不但不帮你洗白，还要死命抹黑，你自己看着办
<seek0515> abinez: UBUNTU 用什么源比较快啊
<cfy> iMadper: 呵呵。在哪里请客啊？我在海淀。。。。最近忙死了。。。
<iGoogle> 热闹了
<iGoogle> onlylove: 爆料啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你能威胁我?! 我能让你以后没机会说话了~ lol~
<abinez> seek0515: 163
<cfy> iGoogle: d3120
<seek0515> abinez: 哦哦 好 
<iGoogle> 。。
<iMadper> cfy: 再说吧, 那小子还不说话呢... 
<lispghost> seek0515: 163的源?
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要远程制导么？
<iGoogle> cfy: 先期实验下
<iGoogle> 北斗定位
<lispghost> seek0515: 貌似12.04开始不是有个什么可以自动找到最快的源的
<imadper|busy> lispghost: 找最快的源 这个行为本身就很慢...
<onlylove> 一直有
<abinez> 那个就是不停的测试
<iGoogle> 傻了才全世界找源
<iGoogle> 直接163
<cfy> imadper|busy: 看私聊
<lispghost> 好吧
<netsnail> 163或sohu就行
<lispghost> 很久不用ubuntu了
<seek0515> lispghost: 对啊 但是最快的源下载速度很慢 
<abinez> 恩
<lispghost> å°´å°¬
<onlylove> 163速度不稳定
<lispghost> 看你是什么网了
<netsnail> 经过测试163还是最快的，好像没有限速
<seek0515> 学校的网 电信的 
<seek0515> 应该很快的
<netsnail> sohu的限速了
<lispghost> 电子科大的你看看呢
<onlylove> 不管什么网，163速度不稳定，看脸
<abinez> seek0515: 那是你们那里的网络问题
<iGoogle> 有限速的，只是超过你的网速。 netsnail
<cfy> imadper|busy: iGoogle： 我下了。。。3G伤不起。。
<seek0515> 现在还是40kb/s
<lispghost> seek0515: 看下电子科大的行不行
<iGoogle> cf
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你还没请我吃饭呢
<abinez> iGoogle: 他走了
<seek0515> lispghost: 是什么名字的啊 
<netsnail> 163最快达到了5MB了
<abinez> iGoogle: 你也得请我吃饭
<onlylove> 163最慢的时候几个字节
<lispghost> seek0515: 你搜下电子科大的ubuntu源
<iGoogle> freeflying: 我算搞清楚了。你出来，都有人请客的，应该是我去顺便搓一顿。。。
<lingshu> igoogle :怎么加,直接在downloads.ini里面按这个格式:
<lingshu>  ("server.met", 0, "http://ed2k.im/server.met");
<lingshu>  ("server.met", 0, "  http://www.emule.org.cn/server.met ");
<lingshu> 这样写两行??
<^k^> lingshu ... ⇪ {长度=>2.48 kiB, "type"=>"application/octet-stream"}
<iGoogle> lingshu: 哪web界面，后面某tab。填写就是，回车
<netsnail> lingshu: 用utorrent挺好，mldonkey好像很慢
<iGoogle> netsnail: 都不是一个东西啊
<seek0515> lispghost: 好 
<netsnail> iGoogle: 协议都支持啊
<lingshu> 这年头用utorrent也那下ED2K连接了??
<iGoogle> 那opera也支持bt，慢死的
<netsnail> iGoogle: bt下的多
<iGoogle> 不专业
<lingshu> 果然我落伍了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 不就等你请呢吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iGoogle> freeflying: 害我推掉开会的晚饭。。回家吃饭。
<iGoogle> 两头失算哦。lol
<lispghost> !!
<iGoogle> 都是上次碰了乐乐后，沾染了开会的气息。nnnnd 导致休息还开会。
<iGoogle> 乐乐是会精
<imadper|busy> "碰"一定有啥特殊含义. 
<iGoogle> 空气传染
<iGoogle> 气息啊
<imadper|busy> 哦哦哦~~~ 气息呀~~~
<netsnail> kmod如何列出系统所有的模块？等于modprobe -l
<seek0515> 速度依旧 
<yunfan_> iGoogle: you touched her? cc roylez 
<iGoogle> 去去
<yunfan_> 窄窄是你跟乐乐生的吧
<netsnail> #gentoo-cn里一群老鸟没人说话
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.136.UhS40v&id=16957290231
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ 特价轻便折叠山地车20寸变速自行车/前后减震/禧玛诺变速-淘宝网
<seek0515> 还有这个 我还不晓得
<abinez> iGoogle: 你要买这个？
<abinez> 车子？
<abinez> 不如买个宝马的把
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> 变速
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 你平时经常去哪些图片网站? 
<palomino|working> 猜测ee常去imagefap
<iGoogle> huaban
<iGoogle> 破马
<palomino|working> :-P
<yunfan_> 原来是花瓣 老外的网站不去么？
<iGoogle> 那你问乐乐
<yunfan_> roylez: 说
<iGoogle> 你小心被城管踢
<yunfan_> 人都是要被踢的 无所谓了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04安装好以后，安装软件的时候，出现依赖包错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442166 各位大侠，我刚安装了ubunt12.04，也已经直接apt-get update更新了源，但是安装软件的时候直接报以下依赖包的错误，也不知道该从哪个安装开始，请各位大侠指点 我试了apt-get upgrade也是报以下
<^k^> 这个错误 apt-get fcitx-bin Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading s …
<fwj> 百度 谷歌去
<pt> 早上好
<fwj> 早上？
<pt> 中午好:)
<netsnail> 起得够早的
<fwj> 你老人家现在在哪 
<MeaCulpa> "熟悉Linux/Unix 命令操作，熟悉使用git；"
<MeaCulpa> 为啥现在招码工都要这个
<fwj> :-D
<fwj> 米玩过linux 别说你是搞IT的
<netsnail> MeaCulpa: 码工的基本素质
<pt> MeaCulpa: 招.net都要
<MeaCulpa> netsnail: 我也做过码工的，全公司没这个素质
<netsnail> MeaCulpa: 要跟得上时代
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为他们不知道要什么，听说linux命令操作很牛，所以就写上
<netsnail> MeaCulpa: 公司正在落伍
<MeaCulpa> "会使用MediaWiki"
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，会有正常人类在局域网受得了MediaWiki...
<MeaCulpa> 我还以为只有18摸
<imadper|busy> MeaCulpa: 比我上次看到的那个初创公司强多了. 
<pt> 我最受不了招聘上写：提供免费水果，可乐，零食
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: git就更简单了，linux这么牛的东西都是git的，我们也要
<lingshu> 话说,是不是每次启动mldonkey都要手动加载一下kad的节点??
<netsnail> 我们还svn时代 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我被这东西坑过好几次了，靠，一堆windows 2003，要求linux
<netsnail> 要求git的一定是个比较时髦的公司
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，不是一堆，一台就不错了
<lingshu> 提供免费水果,可乐,零食不好么?
<mindcat> lingshu: 胖子!
<abinez> 瘦子
<lingshu> 胖子??
<abinez> 肥猫
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> 我很瘦呀
<mindcat> abinez: 呜...
<pt> 好啊
<abinez> pt: 早
<MeaCulpa> netsnail: 道听途说而已
<abinez> pt: 你折腾你的树莓派了没？
<pt> abinez: 中午好
<netsnail> 提供免费水果,可乐,零食的不知道提供的公司几成
<pt> abinez: 还没起床
<abinez> pt: 能连接网络了么
<lingshu> 那你还说受不了
<abinez> pt: 超级安逸啊
<abinez> netsnail: 我们这里提供吃的
<netsnail> abinez: 提供股份的公司才好
<abinez> 特别是海鱼
<lingshu> ^k^到底是不是机器人
<pt> lingshu: 我是觉得没必要写出来
<netsnail> 听的能值几个钱
<abinez> 天天吃海鱼
<netsnail> abinez: 貌似不错
<netsnail> abinez: 你公司，海边？
<abinez> netsnail: 吃海鱼吃怕了
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> 不行出来你怎么知道他提不提供
<abinez> 快成猫了
<netsnail> abinez: 不知福的/
<abinez> netsnail: 菜里放很多的猪油
<abinez> netsnail: 吃海鱼是啥福气啊
<lingshu> 吃得好,才能锻炼出一身肌肉来
<netsnail> abinez: 回族同事怎么办？
<netsnail> lingshu: 那得有健身房
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 没有台球和羽毛球不幸福啊!!!!
<adam8157> akong: bcao ^^
<lingshu> 你自己买哑铃呀
<bcao> ?
<abinez> netsnail: 木有回族。这里
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 哈哈，刚打完台球回来
<imadper|busy> adam8157: usb那块儿你做吗?
<abinez> adam8157: 楼上有乒乓球
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 以后来这边游泳吧
 * adam8157 不幸福啊
<netsnail> abinez: 你们公司歧视少数民族
<abinez> 楼下有篮球
<pt> lingshu: 这些都是太基本的福利了嘛，就跟我们提供凳子桌子一样的
<bcao> adam8157, 自从你走了红帽台球和羽毛球不管是从素质上还是能力上都大大的上涨了 ：）
<abinez> netsnail: 木有回族
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 昨天去北大游的 比融科那个好多了
<imadper|busy> bcao: +1
<abinez> 算不上
<adam8157> bcao: nnnnd
<adam8157> i
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 做
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 是吗？ 水质很好？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 很好, 室内, 恒温
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 那问你点儿东西. usb port hot reset和warm reset啥区别?
<lingshu> 我去...还基本福利,我们连这种基本福利都没有的
<MeaCulpa> 融科太小
<MeaCulpa> 还没妹子
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 关键是你没去过深水区，那边水质很棒
<MeaCulpa> 都是阿姨
<MeaCulpa> 没动力游
<pt> lingshu: 那你得找老板谈谈心
<abinez> pt: 快起来找吃
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 这个不清楚, 应该一个之前是active, 一个是deactive, 都去reset
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 我住那边也有室内的，去过一次，氯气味道太大，后来就再也不去了
<pt> abinez: 麦当劳了
<abinez> 然后去星巴克
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 北大不错
<abinez> LOL
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 恩, 那我只能去看rfc了...
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 恩，有机会试试吧
<lingshu> 老板一句我们公司在创业期,然后就...
<abinez> pt: 你咋不自己弄饭菜
<adam8157> imadper|busy: reset这什么时候都可以的
<lingshu> 北大什么不错呀
<abinez> pt: 老去吃M鸡
<hooluwa>  ~ ⮀ $ ⮀gnome-control-center network                    
<hooluwa> [1]    4435 segmentation fault  gnome-control-center network
<hooluwa>  ~ ⮀ $ ⮀
<hooluwa>  
<lingshu> 我看北大错的很
<imadper|busy> adam8157: qiao给了我一个解释: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb/2010/12/30/6268394   sarah sharp写的. 
<^k^> imadper|busy ⇪ ti: [RFC 02/22] USB: Clear "warm" port reset change. | KernelTrap
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 我先看看去. 
<abinez> 那些大的都不用去了
<pt> abinez: 做饭还是不行
<hooluwa> 段错误了
<pt> abinez: 麻烦
<abinez> pt: 一点也不麻烦
<abinez> 自己动手
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 哦, 明白了, 你要搞到这么细节?
<lingshu> 我发现这个群聊有一点不好,就是发言很容易被别人刷屏刷过去了
<abinez> adam8157: 下水的时候，有木有做准备运动
<adam8157> abinez: 有, 否则容易抽筋
<MeaCulpa> 游泳池无所谓吧
<pt> 请问我在哪能查到这个channel的聊天记录
<MeaCulpa> 除非横隔膜或者肋肌抽筋...
<lingshu> 能不能把IRC搞两个框,增加一个框显示,提到你的名字的,专门发给你的消息
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 恩, 我要超神
<pt> lingshu: 好主意
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 啧啧
<lingshu> 我的主意能不好么
<imadper|busy> adam8157: level-trigger, 是电路/电子上面的术语? 跟edge-trigger一个级别的, 触发器?
<iGoogle> 电平触发/边缘触发
<pt> lingshu: 你用的什么客户端
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 我认为是啊, 电压触发/边缘触发
<iGoogle> git蛋蛋
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<lingshu> 我用的是pidgin
<imadper|busy> adam8157: level是电压呀... 我擦... 明白了. thx!
<fwj> 话说这都是用ubuntu的？
 * adam8157 觉得老头子说电平, 小年轻说电压
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你转公司没希望了。没人要awk的了。
<lingshu> 我是用opensuse的
<iGoogle> adam8157: ...
<iGoogle> 电压不专业的嘛
<fwj> 昨天刚把12.04升级了
<lingshu> 话说,是不是每次启动mldonkey都要手动加载一下kad的节点??
<pt> lingshu: 比较一下 opensuse 和 ubuntu
<huntxu> adam8157: 為啥感覺電平才對...
<adam8157> imadper|busy: 在搞什么gaoji东西
<huntxu> imadper|busy: 好高端，求收留
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 业内专业叫"shell"
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 验bug.
 * adam8157 其实电势差才是对的
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 推荐你来, 没问题. 
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我又不是靠那吃饭...
<imadper|busy> adam8157: 刚我也想说这个来的...
<iGoogle> shit 读音差不多。
<fwj> opensuse 资源少了点 KDE 华丽丽的
<bcao> adam8157, 你们公司从去年这时候就说在中国成立分公司，现在怎么还没有
<huntxu> adam8157: 電勢差也不對啊。沒有對象
<adam8157> bcao: f****
<huntxu> adam8157: 只是習慣了默認對地電勢差，和電壓一個樣
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 有. 
<lingshu> PT:你让一个用opensuse的比较一下opensuse和ubuntu,那肯定是opensuse秒杀ubuntu呀
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 不是对地的, 就是两条线的电势差. 
<iGoogle> 搞啥呢
<pt> 我怎么觉得KDE难看呢
<iGoogle> 还研究这么原始的东西。 imadper|busy
<huntxu> imadper|busy: 那我單純說a的電勢差，你會覺得是啥
<lingshu> 如果是用ubuntu的,肯定说,opensuse也不过如此
<fwj> 呵呵 opensuse 听不错的 不过话说用过一段时间 还是用ubuntu了 zypper 用不习惯
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 不, 我刚才说的东西是触发器. 
<pt> 到不是难看，就是整个看起来不协调
<fwj> 还是喜欢debian系
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 那东西用电势差很对. 
<huntxu> imadper|busy: 又沒說你那個 =.=
<iGoogle> 电平
<lingshu> 话说,是不是每次启动mldonkey都要手动加载一下kad的节点??
<imadper|busy> huntxu: 擦... 我们说着一半呢, 你突然来一句别的...
<iGoogle> momo adam8157 
<huntxu> imadper|busy: 那是蛋蛋幹的
<imadper|busy> ....
<adam8157> huntxu: 和地之间的
<huntxu> 你看它現在才反應過來
<iGoogle> 地，是歧义的。在这里
<netsnail> 谁研究过xmms
<netsnail> xmms是要启动一个服务吗？
<netsnail> 这个服务是做什么用的？
<yunfan_> 我想知道kad启动用的那些nodes文件从哪里来 还有会不会被封
<lingshu> 话说,是不是每次启动mldonkey都要手动运行kad_load nodes.dat 加载一下kad的节点??
<iGoogle> 不记得需要手动
<yunfan_> 显然不需要每次都这样
<lingshu> 你管它哪来的,有的用就行了
<yunfan_> 但是第一次启动肯定要
<yunfan_> 我当然要管他哪里来的了  tor都有假节点 这个很重要
<iGoogle> 不记得第一次需要
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 因为配置带了点
<yunfan_> 然后他连进网络 搜索 更新
<lingshu> 至于会不会封,那等封了再说
<yunfan_> 做个基于kad的猫扑那样的平台就好玩了
<yunfan_> 那以后别买保险了
<iGoogle> 草。hooluwa.
<iGoogle> 难道是bluezd
<lingshu> 配置没带吧 ,我看坛子里的教材是要手动运行的
<iGoogle> 多年没速度的东西了。还折腾。论坛的教程估计5年以上了。
<yunfan_> 呵呵 是 1999年的教程
<lingshu> 不是吧
<abinez> 话说N久没有去论坛逛了
<lingshu> 最近更新了呀
<abinez> 论坛还是那个黄色
<abinez> 配置
<gebjgd> 从来不去论坛
<abinez> gebjgd: 你还在啊
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 你崽崽是男是女
<lingshu> 到处看看这位楼主很给力的,2011年还更新了配置教材
<abinez> gebjgd: 你还不出门？
<gebjgd> abinez 手机挂着
<abinez> iGoogle: 是女的
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> abinez 出什么门？
<iGoogle> 他自己说
<gebjgd> iGoogle 女的
<iGoogle> 哦
<abinez> iGoogle: 你可以和gebigd结为亲家了
<lingshu> igoogle:你们的goolge voice是个什么东东??
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 娃娃亲
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你又成功的为搞it多生女 这个断言添加了一个有力证据 额
<iGoogle> 祝贺你为世界人口平衡做出的贡献。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGoogle yunfan_ 不急  准备要2到3个
<abinez> gebjgd: 猫叔想你了
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> ..
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不错啊 我也想要几个 可惜我在天朝
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不过你老婆肯么
<lingshu> iGoogle
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 顺产还是开刀的？
<iGoogle> lingshu: 不知道
<abinez> gebjgd: 才要两三个啊。起码一打
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 她至少要2个
<abinez> 12个
<lingshu> 好吧
<gebjgd> abinez 太多了 养不起了
<abinez> 一打才便宜
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 顺产
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 难道那边福利好？
<abinez> 买小孩衣服的时候
<abinez> 买一次就是一打
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 我有个疑问 如果第一胎就开刀 第2胎儿怎么办 又开一刀  额
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 这不是废话
<gebjgd> iGoogle 还行  有儿童金
<abinez> yunfan_: 可以继续开刀
<lingshu> 直接生出来不行么?
<abinez> yunfan_: 你没看见那些个明星都是开刀
<yunfan_> 我觉得此类社会福利最好用实物发放
<iGoogle> 三胞胎，政府养2个不。 gebjgd
<abinez> lingshu: 疼
<abinez> 开刀没那么疼
<lingshu> 打麻药呀
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> 你可以去问问那些开刀产的动机 怕疼是其次
<gebjgd> iGoogle 政府都养
<yunfan_> 怕撑开才是最大的隐性动机
<iGoogle> 这么好
<lingshu> 打麻药的情况下能不能生出来?
<gebjgd> iGoogle 但是都上大学是问题
<pt> gebjgd,在美帝吗
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 德国不是技校发达么
<abinez> gebjgd: 政府养了，你还说什么养不起：“？？
<gebjgd> pt 显然不是
<abinez> gebjgd: ？？？？？？？？？？？
<iGoogle> 恩。后期的费用高了
<abinez> 继续生
<yunfan_> 再说了 咱们这一代 估计能看到大学消失 或者退居非主流的那一天
<pt> gebjgd: 坐标？
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 技校？我说的是大学
<abinez> gebjgd: 继续多生几个，
<yunfan_> 你看现在的网络教育这么发达
<abinez> 最好一年生4个
<lingshu> 大学消失??
<gebjgd> Pt 北威
<iGoogle> abinez: ..
<lingshu> 你有没有搞错?
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你不会拐弯 既然技校发达 自然大学就不发达了呀 学生就那么点 去了技校大部分 去大学的不就少了
<lingshu> 这都行
<abinez> iGoogle: 年头生双胞胎，年尾生双胞胎
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 不行 我家的孩子必须至少本科
<abinez> 一年就可以生4个了
<iGoogle> abinez: 支持你搞试管的
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 还要买钢琴
<abinez> gebjgd: 必须博士后
<pt> gebjgd: 德国北威州？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这个太扯淡了 还没发展到那一天 你就定个这种烂目标
<gebjgd> abinez 傻 国外没有博士后
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 是啊
<abinez> iGoogle: 试管的话，一年可以一百个的
<gebjgd> pt 是
<abinez> 都是精英
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 何况你能左右孩子么 别瞎想了
<iGoogle> abinez: 你有肚皮批发？
<pt> 德国的朋友真多
<abinez> iGoogle: 大把的代孕机构
<lingshu> 真是一群怪人
<gebjgd> pt 一般多 美国的也多
<abinez> iGoogle: 这个不是新闻
<abinez> 是旧闻了
<lingshu> 明星为什么都开刀?
<iGoogle> abinez: 等你找到100个再说
<pt> gebjgd: 不会德语好找工作吗
<gebjgd> pt 应该是欧洲的linux更普及
<gebjgd> pt 不知道
<lingshu> 不怕留下伤口?
<yunfan_> 美国的不怎么说话 比如五羊
<abinez> lingshu: yunfan已经回答你的问题了
<gebjgd> yunfan_ 五羊贫的时候你没见过啊
<lingshu> 怕撑开才是最大的隐性动机??
<iGoogle> 额。 fivesheep_还活着的
<abinez> lingshu: 伤口算什么
<lingshu> 小孩子才多大呀
<iGoogle> lingshu: 是恢复得快
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 恩
<abinez> 小孩起码有拳头大
<lingshu> 所以有什么可怕的
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 你是顺产还是开刀的？
<gebjgd> lingshu abinez 比拳头大
<iGoogle> 一堆没小孩的，在乱说嘛
<abinez> lingshu: 等你自己生的时候你才明白
<iGoogle> yunfan_: 处男一边去
<lingshu> 我生个屁
<abinez> 不然你不知道可怕
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 估计是开刀 你不好意思说
<relaxssl> 我在ubuntu server上架设了PPTP的VPN， 用的华为EGW2160的路由器， 这个路由不支持PPTP， 查找资料说在拨号端口上加：interface Dialer3， detect pptp， 应该怎么操作呢？
<lingshu> 我一个男的
<yunfan_> 谁问你了？
<abinez> lingshu: 小心被捉住当人妖
<yunfan_> 额  还真有比ee还下限的
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> yunfan_: 斗篷说你难。
<lingshu> 我一个男的还生啥小孩
<iGoogle> 记得不
<yunfan_> 说啥？
<lingshu> 你们是不是都是女的?
<gebjgd> lingshu 是的
<yunfan_> ignore了 清净好多
<pt> lingshu: 高兴吗
<lingshu> 高兴什么
<gebjgd> lingshu 我们都是扣脚的妹子
<abinez> lingshu: 我们都是妹纸
<abinez> 你不高兴么？
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> 发生了什么值得高兴的事还是说我错过什么了??
<abinez> LING
<abinez> lingshu: 就你一个大爷们
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 贴个照片，看下肤色对不。
<lingshu> 你们都是女的很值得高兴么?
<gebjgd> iGoogle 肤色很对  
<yunfan_> 怎么没ignore掉
<iGoogle> lol
<abinez> gebjgd: 像你么？
<gebjgd> iGoogle 基本就是我的女版
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> ignore什么??
<gebjgd> abinez 太像了
<abinez> 那就好
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 啥哦。这么小，难得看出的
<gebjgd> abinez 没有一处不像
<lingshu> 我表示我什么都没看到
<gebjgd> iGoogle 因为我有小的时候照片
<abinez> 别生出一个金发碧眼鹰勾鼻子的
<iGoogle> 还不定型的时期。就吹牛
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> 能给我看看么?
<iGoogle> 小孩子都差不多。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iGoogle 不一样的
<iGoogle> 没满月，比啥
<lingshu> 小孩子都很可爱
<yunfan_> ok了
<lingshu> 长大了就不好看了
<iGoogle> lingshu: ...
<iGoogle> 这样打击 gebjgd?
<pt> 哈哈
<lingshu> 也有长大了很好看的
<lingshu> 我话没说完呢
<iGoogle> 拖出去，打屁股。说话半截。
<lingshu> 还是什么都不懂的小屁孩可爱点
<iGoogle> 好了。你们这帮it。你看 MeaCulpa roylez gebjgd freeflying 都是生女孩。。。
<lingshu> 就是不会自己拉屎拉尿,所以感觉有脏
<palomino|working> 生女孩多好啊...
<palomino|working> 男孩是赔钱货！
<iGoogle> 。。难道破马也是这行列的？
<lingshu> :-!
<palomino|working> 没.. iGoogle 
<yunfan_> palomino|working: 陪不赔钱取决于国籍
<palomino|working> 好吧。。
<yunfan_> 你要在印度 生女儿就真赔钱了
<lingshu> 额...
<yunfan_> 在贵国嘛 生女儿赚钱 生男孩陪命
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 老实交待。有崽崽没
<palomino|working> 无！
<pt> yunfan_: 生男生女都一样！
<iGoogle> 哦。还有一个 gfrog
<lingshu> 有没有觉得小孩子有点脏
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个我同意
<roylez> palomino|working: 男孩确实是赔钱货
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
 * gfrog 男孩是赔钱货！
<yunfan_> pt: 那是政宣口号 当不得真哈
<iGoogle> roylez: 你这冒出来了
<iGoogle> gfrog: 。。。你也是这队列的。。。
<lingshu> 就是不会拉屎拉尿,随便拉
 * gfrog 男孩是建设银行，女孩是招商银行。
<abinez> iGoogle: 你有没有看见都是中国夫妇，确生出一些金发碧眼的小孩子
<lingshu> 有点脏呀
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我是不要孩子那队列的。
<abinez> 白皮肤
<freeflying> iGoogle: nani?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你不是已经有了？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 显然没
<iGoogle> freeflying: 额。说崽崽呢
 * yunfan_ 信知生男恶 反是生女好 生女尤得商品房 生男埋没变孤老
<iGoogle> gfrog: @@
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Unclear
<lingshu> Flips a coin: TAILS
<lingshu> ^k^是不是个机器人
<abinez> gebjgd: ？今天不用出门
<abinez> 上班
<abinez> ？
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<abinez> LOL
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<iGoogle> 德国没招商银行
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<lingshu> Flips a coin: HEADS
<lingshu> Flips a coin: HEADS
<lingshu> Flips a coin: TAILS
<^k^> lingshu, 不要玩机器人
<cfy> imadper|busy: iGoogle: 我会来啦 哈哈哈哈
<abinez> cfy: 你蹭饭回来啦
<imadper|busy> cfy: :-)
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> 。。这么快？导弹还在空中呢
<lingshu> ^k^,你自己是不是机器人?
<lingshu> Flips a coin: TAILS
<mindcat> Test
<^k^> lingshu, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  16:45 
<mindcat> 测试
<abinez> cfy: 让itmxc请吃啥了“？
<cfy> imadper|busy: 看私聊
<abinez> 、
<cfy> abinez: ...
<iGoogle> 和 imadper|busy 有激情
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<mindcat> 最重要的,女孩子可以萌=w=
<abinez> archl: momo
<imadper|busy> cfy: t了 iGoogle 和 abinez 
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。
<lingshu> ^k^,你没有听说过什么事情?
<archl> mindcat: 摸摸
<iGoogle> imadper|busy: 妖怪。别挑拨
<archl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zzz99/7138077339/lightbox/
<cfy> imadper|busy: .....
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Infinity Chili | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<yunfan_> cfy: 额 你居然来了
<archl> cfy: 摸摸
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper|busy> iGoogle: lol~
<cfy> imadper|busy: 别了，我一来就kick,多不好
<lingshu> 你肯定是个机器人
<cfy> archl: hi
<abinez> cfy: 你也是op？
<lingshu> Flips a coin: HEADS
<archl> abinez: 。吃果子了
<archl> cfy: 你是bot？
<cfy> 其实。。。最近我忙得很多人都不认识了。。。。
<iGoogle> abinez: 你才威胁过谁
<cfy> archl: 不是啊
<abinez> archl: 我今天吃了2公斤杨梅
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Ask again later
<abinez> iGoogle: 我没威胁谁
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<archl> cfy: 找到几个女朋友了？
<gebjgd> abinez 今天德国节日  另外我要了2周的假期
<archl> abinez: 没吃过
<iGoogle> 这人说话就忘记自己的。
<cfy> archl: 没。。。 T_T
<archl> gebjgd: 成爹了。
<abinez> archl: 快去买几斤
<archl> abinez: 没有见过
<gebjgd> archl 恩那
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Not likely
<abinez> gebjgd:   
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 给照片。
<lingshu> Flips a coin: TAILS
<cfy> freeflying: 我也要永久op....
<archl> gebjgd: 好好伺候。
 * yunfan_ 我要要帽子 自保
<iGoogle> cfy: 你去北京后，肉搏ff，就有op了
<freeflying> cfy: 请我吃饭
<^k^> lingshu, 你怎么一直在 coin ?
<cfy> freeflying: 来啊，我在海淀
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34787
<lingshu> 我无聊
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM更新System/z平台延长COBOL生命
<iGoogle> 明明在家。。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。
<archl> cfy: 请他吃干饭
<onlylove> cfy: 小心打不过，那就惨了
<iGoogle> archl: .
<lingshu> 所以抛硬币玩
<^k^> o
<lingshu> ^k^,你不是个机器人么
<archl> iGoogle:  o  ee大神
<^k^> lingshu, 举个例子一个机器人。  16:50 
<lingshu> 你怎么知道我抛硬币?
<yunfan_> cfy: 你来帝都了？
<iGoogle> archl: 你现在干啥工作了。nnnnnd
<cfy> yunfan_: en
<lingshu> 举什么例子
<yunfan_> cfy: 什么厂？
<iGoogle> cfy: 别去见这处男。斗篷说他影响交通的。lol
<yunfan_> 总比开刀妇女好
<iGoogle> 大胡子
<abinez> IG
<iGoogle> 别乱说
<archl> iGoogle: 学习
<abinez> iGoogle: 刚才谁t我了
<abinez> //？
<iGoogle> 还学习啥
<yunfan_> 你喜欢乱说 我也就跟着凑趣呗
<yunfan_> 来得去得  彼此彼此
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标在应用程序中为什么会变的这么巨大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442173 用在firefox chrome中鼠标会变的 超大 …… 搞不清楚为什么，不是ubuntu的特性吧？ shutter抓出来都是箭头，在变成手指和输入的“I”时也是很大，但是不在firefox内 就变成正常大小了 UBUNTU 12.04 GNOME
<^k^> 和 UNITY 都一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxtb — 2013-05-20 16:45
<yunfan_> cfy: 咋不说了
<archl> cfy: 。毕业了哈。
<freeflying> cfy: 我们办公室对面有家蕉叶，就这个吧
<archl> 。。。
<cfy> 我怕了。。。
 * archl 最木吃饭了——根本不知道啊。
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/05/20/lg-5-inch-flexible-oled/
 * yunfan_ 难道是跟着猴总混了？
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ LG 展出 5 与 7 吋之耐冲击可挠式柔性 OLED 面板
<cfy> 我还是不混irc了。。。
<archl> cfy: 。。。摸摸
 * iGoogle 今年啥时候去帝都吃一周？
<archl> iGoogle: 带儿子
<abinez> cfy: 咋了
<iGoogle> 恩。
<abinez> iGoogle: 刚才那个把我给K了
<cfy> 帝都好危险
<archl> cfy: 吃来吃去
<archl> cfy: 别吃了
<iGoogle> abinez: 你自己断的
<abinez> iGoogle: 在家里吃就得了
 * archl 非吃货
<abinez> iGoogle: 我没断开
<iGoogle> 其实外面吃东西，不安全
<iGoogle> abinez: ..
<yunfan_> 在贵国还有安全的么
 * archl 重质更重量
<archl> yunfan_: 有啊。
<archl> yunfan_: 有啊有啊。
<abinez> iGoogle: 地够油
<archl> yunfan_: 还记得进口空气吗
<archl> yunfan_: 虽然只能吸一口
<iGoogle> 本地电视台天天爆料。唉。
<iGoogle> 啥名店都不能吃了
<abinez> yunfan_: 你是那个国度的，居然说我们的话
<archl> iGoogle: 去台湾吧
<abinez> 我还以为你是国内的呢
<yunfan_> archl: 哦 是
<archl> abinez: 她是宇宙人
<iGoogle> 化学品，都是台湾过来的。
<archl> iGoogle: 但是食物不是
<abinez> archl: 台湾早就污染了
<iGoogle> 。
<abinez> N年前就污染了
<archl> abinez: 所以标准比较低
<abinez> 台湾的电子代工是先开的
<abinez> 污染完了，才转移到大陆
<archl> abinez: 你要用对比新疆的河流水质与广东河流水质对比么
<^k^> 还是自己种靠谱
<yunfan_> archl: 新疆沙漠盐湖？
<abinez> ‘你说新疆的水好还是广东的水好？？
<archl> yunfan_: 哈哈不错。晒水
<yunfan_> 自己种 嘿嘿
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> 还要自己分离水
<archl> yunfan_: 嗯。
<archl> yunfan_: 问题一，蒸汽机是不是效率仍然很低？
<abinez> 我只知道以前的天是蓝的，水是可以喝的
<abinez> 牛是吃草的
<yunfan_> archl: 我不知道 想来是低 但只是相对的吧
<netsnail> abinez: 你说的太久远了
<archl> yunfan_: 好奇为啥没有用蒸汽转化太阳能电机呐。
<abinez> netsnail: 现在没有以前的蓝天了
<netsnail> 现在天上都不下雨了
<netsnail> 下沙
<abinez> 没有清澈见底的河流
<netsnail> 出门带防毒面具
<abinez> netsnail: 实际上我们这里连续下了半个月的雨
<archl> 哦。是有的，就是没报到
<abinez> 水漫金山
<yunfan_> archl: 因为电板更方便吧
<netsnail> abinez: 来帝都看看
<abinez> netsnail: 滴都那种高级地方，不是我们想去就能去的
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 远，冷，
<abinez> è´µ
<archl> yunfan_: 蒸汽的话，同时可以解决盐湖用水问题呵。
<archl> 附近
<abinez> archl: 那是淡化系统
<yunfan_> archl: 现代科学是经济利益驱动的 就算很有用 没钱赚也很少人去研究
<abinez> 沙特就有这样的装置
<netsnail> QQ能不能也做成irssi类似的软件，这样就可以更隐蔽一点
<yunfan_> archl: 除非你国家说 谁把沙漠治成良田  就把产权给他
<mindcat> 还真有聚热太阳能热发电
<abinez> 先将海水过滤
<abinez> 把里面的大部分盐分过滤掉
<yunfan_> 注意 是“很少”人去研究 不是没人
<abinez> 剩下的用来淡化成淡水
<archl> 小型化，改装成沙漠车辆
<netsnail> 人多了之后，自然会住进沙漠
<archl> 良田+产权。
<archl> netsnail: 你太小看人的聚集意识
<netsnail> ZF会想办法
<abinez> http://www.shejibaike.com/art/article/2013/03/01/834419797.html
<archl> netsnail: 切。想得出来么。。。
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Solar battery是一种太阳能充电电板。
<abinez> netsnail: 等吧。等到头发变白牙齿掉光
<netsnail> 但愿我能等到哈哈
<yunfan_> 没产权 谁他们去住？
<yunfan_> 又不是没地方住
<yunfan_> 住海边都是比沙漠靠谱啊
<archl> netsnail: 都是去等的，就像你一样，政府除非出军队赶
<abinez> 等到退休的时候，突然发现推迟退休时间了
<abinez> 本来是60岁退休，结果到65岁才退休
<archl> yunfan_: 运沙子去海岸悬崖边造沙滩
<abinez> LOL
<netsnail> abinez: 那是必然 
<abinez> AECH
<archl> adam8157: 威海也搞那种。炸了石头，没法捉螃蟹玩了。
<netsnail> archl: 看看敌百，也是沙漠城市
<archl> adam8157: 都是沙子。。。
<abinez> archl: 那里适合建造海港吧
<archl> netsnail: 你觉得有意思？
<archl> netsnail: 那个能赚钱？
<netsnail> 没意思，有美女就好
<adam8157> archl: 不会, 我大石岛是渔业重镇, 码头必须是石头的
<abinez> 其实迪拜应该翻译成都败
<archl> adam8157: 可以是金属的。
<netsnail> 能不能把irssi做成eclipse的插件
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你们岛多大？
<mike-w> samba服务器配置求指导
<netsnail> 好冷，正在疯狂的吹空调
<archl> yunfan_: 10km“2
<adam8157> yunfan_: 我们虽然叫石岛, 但只是三面环海
<abinez> 那是半岛啊
<mike-w> 有弄过samba的吗？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你还想四面不成
<abinez> LOL
<imadper|busy> 石半岛
<abinez> 还是半岛的好
<adam8157> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/石岛管理区
<yunfan_> 10km不小 不过人口有多少呢
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> 辖区总面积260平方公里，辖6个街道，144个行政村，41个居委会，总人口16.9万人。
<netsnail> 沙漠的沙子可以用来建城市
<adam8157> 石岛管理区位于中国山东省荣成市，旧称石岛镇，是全国少见的“经济单列区”。地处山东半岛的最东端，与韩国、日本隔海相望，是中国距离韩国最近的地方。
<adam8157> 渔业。有中国北方最大的渔港：石岛渔港和中国北方最大的渔市：石岛北方渔市。
<netsnail> 这样可以节约不少成本 
<adam8157> 造船业。是中国北方最大的造船基地，有24家大型的造船企业。
<abinez> 有神马事情可以立马回到大陆
<adam8157> 石岛管理区位于山东半岛的最东端，夏无酷暑，冬无严寒，是世界上最适合人类居住的地方之一。
<netsnail> 说不定过几天就有自己建大楼的机器人
<abinez> 木有台风
<yunfan_> 渔港+造船  你们岛是那种很深的港吧
<abinez> ？？
<netsnail> 并且会自我复制
<abinez> adam8157: 你有没有去海里游泳
<yunfan_> adam8157: 人口比我黟县还多 不错
<abinez> 山东有天鹅
<adam8157> abinez: 有, 浅水区扑腾两下
<abinez> adam8157: 有见到棒子没？
<adam8157> abinez: 嗯, 有天鹅湖
<abinez> LOL
<adam8157> abinez: 遍地都是
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你们那有近海养殖咩
<adam8157> yunfan_: 当然
<abinez> 据说青岛的棒子最多了
<adam8157> abinez: 胶东都多
<abinez> 以后打仗的话，棒子估计都要跑到山东
<yunfan_> 种什么 战备品么？
<abinez> 种吃的
<adam8157> yunfan_: 虾 海参 贝类 鱼类 各种各种
<abinez> 海参最好了
<abinez> 还有贝类
<abinez> adam8157: 你有没有拿包子去喂过天鹅啊
<abinez> 小时候
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan_> 原来是这些
<yunfan_> 贵国有填海早陆的嘛  不算港澳
<adam8157> abinez: 天鹅来的时候都是冬天, 远处看看而已, 懒得下水
<abinez> adam8157: 我们这里也有个地方有天鹅
<abinez> 那个叫天堂水库
<abinez> 没人去喂，
<adam8157> 石岛不用向威海地区纳税，它的税收归自己自由支配，用于地方城市建设和经济发展。大家都知道，石岛的经济很发达，有着“江北第一虎的称号”。如果，把石岛地区作为一个单独的国家和新加坡相比，石岛的人均GDP比新加坡还要高。（政治经济）
<adam8157> 我擦 这么牛
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，如果有设备用主内存做缓存，怎么看物理内存都被谁占去了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 开机会报reserved 但是也有可能不报, 直接硬件层就分配了
<gfrog> adam8157: 8G内存的机器，实际上应该是76*****kb，但是现在是73*，剩了300M不知道给谁了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 内核自身, IO reserved 等等
<gfrog> adam8157: 我知道，还有其他工具能查到这段内存是分给谁了么？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你没注意wiki条目的 单列的意思
<cherrot> adam8157, 关于epoll有比较好的资料推荐么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 只能看dmesg开始那段map？
<adam8157> cherrot: linux/Documents
<cherrot> adam8157, alright
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 这几百纠结它干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 男人，注重的就是细节。
<lingshu> ubuntu的机器人好像很智能的样子
<huntxu> gfrog: 我的少了366,252K
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，我的也差不多。乃是64bit内核吧？
<lingshu> 有人用过google vioce么?
<huntxu> gfrog: 什麽叫差不多，算清楚點
<huntxu> gfrog: 是64bit
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@
<huntxu> gfrog: 男人，注重的就是細節
<adam8157> LOL
<gfrog> huntxu: 少了 461356
<gfrog> adam8157: 别笑，赶快说怎么看这内存跑哪去了。
<adam8157> Mem:       7871596  多了?
<lingshu> 女人注重的就是细节
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu /proc/zoneinfo ?
 * gfrog 其实这事源自autotest的一群sb的一个sb bug，非说free -m出来的total值不是所有内存。尼玛不是所有的，少的那些用户态程序也用不了啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu 12.04 lts 老司机啊…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442176 Rt 该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MatthewXie — 2013-05-20 17:00
<adam8157> gfrog: ....
<huntxu> gfrog: 那也對，free出來的一直都不是所有內存 =.=
<adam8157> gfrog: 本来就不是所有内存
<imtxc>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683143/ 我这样读硬盘ID，在一个机器上面ioctl 出错，ioctl: Inappropriate ioctl for device [test.c:15] 是硬盘的问题么
<gfrog> adam8157: 用户态能用的就是这些啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 再加就超了
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以勉强这么说
<imtxc> 在ARM上
<gfrog> adam8157: 勉强肿么说？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这些内存都不能分配给user app, 这些是内核管理的内存, 还要保存很多别的数据结构, 剩下的是能分配的
<yunfan_> 系统本来就有截留 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我想看看这些内存都跑去哪了。用户态真正能拿到的有多少。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 单个程序?
<gfrog> adam8157: qemu啦，一个进程，启动的时候一次把内存都申请干净。
<adam8157> gfrog: 申请到一半的时候就会被oomkiller杀掉...
 * gfrog 谁说这几百M没法纠结的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 一半？
<adam8157> gfrog: 默认是一半, 可以设置
<gfrog> adam8157: 你说单个进程4G地址空间的限制？还是系统额外有限制？
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是显然qemu没oom啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: oh.  ( /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_ratio
<gfrog> adam8157: 启动一个qemu之后free的total还变了， Mem:       8046228，看来内核吐出来一些。
<mike-w> :wq
 * adam8157 明天要发工资了, :)
<palomino|working> O_o adam8157 
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<palomino|working> 21号不是退休工人发薪的日子么。。
<lingshu> 那有人这会发工资的
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<lingshu> 唉,跟老外说英语呀
<lingshu> 很难呢
<lingshu> 都不知道说什么
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTUxMjg1MDA0.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ [牛人]烟花易冷—剪影姐—音乐—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<lingshu> opensuse如果也这么热闹就好了
<alvin_rxg> lingshu: 经常有小白/经常出问题的发行版才会有很多人……
<palomino|working> `lol
<palomino|working> 说的好
<alvin_rxg> lingshu: 或者像 archlinux 这样的有很多狂热者的…
<lingshu> 这样呀
<lingshu> 但还是热闹些好呀
<lingshu> 我们opensuse本来有个Gtalk群的
<lingshu> 可是最近一直死了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，给点线索啊。
<lingshu> 谷歌就是不靠谱呀
<abinez> 一男生生性腼腆，暗恋班花良久，520这天，鼓起勇气用纸条写上：5201314。（我爱你一生一世），纸条回来后写着(520+1314)×10，此男生欣喜若狂。同桌冷冷地说道：“呆子，计算结果好像是18340（一巴扇死你）！ 
<adam8157> gfrog: http://halobates.de/memory.pdf
<chiv> 大家晚上好
<gfrog> adam8157: looks cool.
<adam8157> gfrog: 看dmesg吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接說會死啊
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: Memory: 8031544k/9371648k available (7342k kernel code, 1087888k absent, 252216k reserved, 6271k data, 3636k init)
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，至少整明白了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不一开始就说了dmesg么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我以为要数那个RAM map
<williangliao> 还有人在扯淡呐
 * adam8157 办公室穿短裤有点冷, 明天还是换回去吧...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
 * gfrog 瓷饭。扯。
<williangliao> adam8157: lol
<chiv> 女生么，短裤
<huntxu> Memory: 5915660k/6813696k available (4199k kernel code, 715584k absent, 182452k reserved, 1257k data, 744k init)
<adam8157> chiv: 爷们儿就不能穿短裤上班么混蛋
<adam8157> Memory: 7856904k/8886272k available (3633k kernel code, 828104k absent, 201264k reserved, 3104k data, 616k init)
<williangliao> chiv: adam8157: 女的还用穿么
<onlylove> 他大概看成短裙了
<abinez> 当我们在看CB刷围脖的时候，有一些比我们更聪明的孩子正准备改变世界。18岁的Eesha Khare因发明超级电容获得5万美元奖金，这项发明未来可以成为在几秒内充完电的手机电池。她和17岁的 Henry Lin、19岁的 Ionut Budisteanu刚成为2013年英特尔国际科学与工程大奖赛（总奖金400万美元）的三大赢家。
<chiv> adam8157, 哈哈，我穿的七分裤
<williangliao> chiv: .......
<williangliao> chiv: 你是女的
<abinez> adam8157:  我们光膀子上班的都有
<adam8157> abinez: yoooo 那种产业啊
<onlylove> https://jolla.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ We are Jolla. We are Unlike. | Jolla.com
<williangliao> abinez: 。。。。
<abinez> adam8157: 苦力啊
<adam8157> abinez: 是得有力气
<abinez> 货运码头你们没看到么
<abinez> LOL
<chiv> williangliao, 我是纯爷们儿
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20130519/139406.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: 18岁女孩发明超级电容获英特尔青年科学家奖_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<abinez> 快来膜拜吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 从win7升级到win8之后，无法进入ubuntu的引导界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442178 RT，求助，在win7下面本来是使用ubuntu的引导界面引导win7和ubuntu12.10，自从win7下挂在win8的iso文件，升级到了win8以后，就不能够进入ubuntu的引导界面了。 请问有没有人遇到类似的问题？是怎么解决的？
<^k^>  感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 peiyun — 2013-05-20 17:40
<abinez> 技术大神
<abinez> 快速充满电的手机
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20130504/138872.html
<williangliao> abinez: 。。。
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: 黑客马拉松中脱颖而出的 17 岁女孩_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<chiv> 据说现在只能点亮一个小LED灯泡
<abinez> 好多牛人
<chiv> 离充手机电池还有好久
<chiv> 只是一个方向而已
<huntxu> 所以現在還是備用電池靠譜 LOL
<abinez> chiv: 那是初级阶段
<abinez> 肯定会不断发展的
<abinez> 这是一个应用前景非常广泛的发明
<abinez> 可以说是突破性进展
<abinez> 如果苹果的手机用了这样的电池
<chiv> 嗯，难说，现在突破性的技术太多了
<chiv> 还都在实验室里呢
<abinez> 三棒子就得瑟不起来了
<chiv> 听有人说这么快速的充电对电池不好
<yunfan_> chiv: 那是以前
<abinez> 它可是新型电池的雏形，体积小可弯曲，能承受1万次充放电，是普通电池的10倍
<abinez> 现在的电池能冲个几百次就算是好的了
<chiv> 等出来再说吧
<chiv> 家祭勿忘告乃翁
<abinez> 让我不爽的为啥是INTEL支持的这个
<abinez> 很明显这项技术将会归于intel的名下了
<abinez> 唉
<abinez> 又是专利技术
<chiv> 难说
<chiv> 那也算是天使投资吧
<abinez> 嗯。希望N多个公司有份
<abinez> 不至于一家独大
<abinez> 造成价格过高
<chiv> 价格不会高的
<chiv> 如果价格偏高，就宁愿用原有电池了
<abinez> 一位女士表示，Pixel会成为送给她6岁女儿的最佳礼物
<abinez> /////？？
<abinez> 外国的小孩子真幸福
<abinez> 6岁就有笔记本了
<chiv> 这不是重点
<lingshu> 话说,有什么办法可以...
<chiv> 重点是外国的小孩子不用在题海中生活
<chiv> 中国小孩子一考定终生 
<chiv> 国外讲究全面发展
<abinez> 17岁的时候，她们已经有超过十年的开源技术经验了
<chiv> 或者是有一个特殊的能力都可以
<chiv> 中国的小孩子这个年纪还在被逼着做作业呢
<abinez> 娘的，等小孩3岁就让他学linux
<lingshu> 你让中国小孩不是一考定终生的话,你们就准备好钱给老师,让他们平时给你的孩子好成绩吧
<abinez> LOL
<chiv> 在中国一个人人看不起的倒数第一，出了国，就是人人尊敬的园艺大师
<chiv> 中国人讲究只能比学校里教的
<chiv> 要在这几个方面比别人都强才行
<abinez> 我才不稀罕在学校里的成绩单
<chiv> 国外却只要你有一门能力强，就有人尊敬
<chiv> 环境不一样
<chiv> 所以创新发明什么的都不一样
<lingshu> 国外哪是究全面发展,国外是讲究术业有专攻
<abinez> 国外是动手能力很强
<chiv> 全面发展代表全面平痡
<chiv> 考试最强的都去做公务员了
<abinez> 垃圾
<chiv> 考试最差的都去做老板了
<chiv> 考试前列的都是给考试最差的老板打工了
<chiv> 这社会就这样乱套了
<abinez> 才不要去考公务员
<lingshu> 全面平衡个屁,我就不行他们搞艺术的考研要考政治
<abinez> 不要当官
<chiv> 搞艺术的要学会为艺术献身
<abinez> 不搞艺术
<chiv> 搞
<chiv> 搞学艺术的妹子
<chiv> 也算搞艺术 
<lingshu> 所以他们就不搞什么文化考试
<abinez> 坏
<chiv> 考的，不考文化怎么能让领导动手脚呢
<abinez> 风气就是这样坏的
<yituoxiang> 话说如果在公务猿中做个调查，统计一下五毛多还是美分多，一定很好玩……
<abinez> chicv
<lingshu> 我们教语文的老师评定职称都要考英语
<chiv> 国外是成绩最好的去做医生律师还是一个什么职业，最后实在没办法了才去政府做公务员
<lingshu> 所以我们才是全面发展
<abinez> 考试是最垃圾的了
<abinez> 考试制度是最垃圾的制度
<chiv> 在国内，要学会自学
<lingshu> 外国很注重一个学生的平时考试成绩的好不
<chiv> 学校里成绩好的学生，进了大学，没人教了，就成绩下降
<abinez> 是吧，
<yituoxiang> 退学的孩子表示不知说什么……
<chiv> 兴趣是最好的老师
<abinez> 对大学木有爱
<chiv> 大学就是张门票
<abinez> 除非很严谨的导师
<abinez> 除非很顶级的学府
<yunfan_> 我就是自学的 要不然我文科那里能做程序员
<chiv> 想要进某些景点，参观一下动物，就要这张门票
<chiv> 大学，哼哼
<lingshu> 很严谨的导师??你是指望大学时,还有老师压着你学习??
<chiv> 比高中轻松不知道多少
<abinez> 我想到的是绕道进去
<chiv> 每天不上课的我，还能拿奖学金
<abinez> 奖学金多少哇
<abinez> 你牛啊
<chiv> 这仅仅只是我考试前看了一晚上的书而已
<chiv> 不多，1000而已
<chiv> 说是这个意思
<abinez> 唉，我遇到的老师太快结婚了
<lingshu> 你如果在外国,这样完全也认可你
<lingshu> 只要你有那本事
<abinez> 还没把我们学的课程就教完就去嫁人了
<abinez> 桑心啊
<chiv> 嗯，我都靠自觉，在课堂上自己看书，然后下课时，有不懂的再去问老师
<chiv> 结果就这样，老师还把我当成宝
<chiv> 无语
<abinez> 你不懂。我以前的老师很好
<abinez> 很会教书
<chiv> 教书不是一件容易的事
<abinez> 后来换了老师，我的成绩就不怎样了
<lingshu> 你们的父母是个好老师么?
<abinez> 我甚至不愿上课
<lingshu> 说起教育,大家都把责任往老师身上推,其实家庭教育更重要
<alvin_rxg> lingshu: 在社会潮流之下，家长不敢让你独立精神，自由思想
<lingshu> 自己都没能成为一个合格的老师前,就去当父母,以为作父母只要让自己的孩子衣食无忧就行了
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: 你的家长已经成为过去了 未来是你要当家长 自己好好考虑嘛
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: 正因为没法独立之精神，所以我就灌溉两种精神 :p
 * alvin_rxg 不过，首先得有个女朋友…
<lingshu> 孩子有什么事就抨击教育,抨击老师,却不知道自己的孩子的最大的老师其实是自己
<lingshu> 可悲呀
<alvin_rxg> lingshu: 首先，得有个，女朋友     可悲呀
<abinez> ??/
<lingshu> 有个女朋友干什么
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 你在啊
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 我不在啊
<yunfan_> 呵呵 和我一样
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 开次了么
<abinez> 是开吃
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 跟上海妹子说惯了开次
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice更新后，菜单标题中文，下拉后黑色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442179 12.04LTS. libreoffice 从4.0.2升级到4.0.3.之前好好的中文菜单。 通过ATP自动升级的，我看中文字体包什么都下载了啊。为啥菜单变得如此怪异。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbuupptt — 2013-05-20 18:13
<imtxc> abinez: 
<abinez> imtxc: 咋滴，今天请cfy吃饺子了没
<imtxc> cfy: 哇 大湿好久不见
<imtxc> abinez: 我现在不吃晚饭
<imtxc> abinez: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683323/ 这个程序在arm下得不到硬盘SN是为什么呢 ioctl: Inappropriate ioctl for device [a.c:23]
<abinez> imtxc: 你减肥？还是节约饭钱谈恋爱啊？
<imtxc> abinez: both
<abinez> 居然 不吃    晚饭
<abinez> ？
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 求妹子～
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 你不求汉子么：？
<abinez> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 求妹子
<abinez> 。。。
<abinez> 叫隔壁阿姨帮你介绍
<abinez> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 求
<abinez> 我现在睁不开眼睛了
<abinez> 泪流满面啊
<abinez> 这个肯定是有润滑油
<abinez> 微粒
<abinez> 弄到眼睛了
<abinez> 据国外媒体报道，近日，微软指出，谷歌正以一种新的方式去追踪Mac用户和iOS设备（如iPad，iPhone和iPod Touch）用户的网上活动。
<abinez> 《华尔街日报》率先报道称，谷歌以及其他的在线广告公司在它们的网站中放入了一些额外的和禁用的代码，这些代码能够绕过苹果Safari浏览器的隐私控制。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你有数梅派了？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 没有啊
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  18:57 
<abinez> 来 杯冰镇的伏特加酒以庆祝
<xiaolin> 过节都没人说话了 ？
<abinez> 不说了
<jiero> 吃辣椒
<jiero> 肚子疼了
<xiaolin> 0.0
<jiero> Freebuilder: 建客回家务农耍汽车？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 学车
<pt> 今天啥节日
<pt> “网络情人节”，你们真能折腾！
<pt> 5.20也是西方的一个什么 Whit Monday 节，我说外面商店咋不营业呢
<lingshu> 我说,ed2k是不是没落了
<abinez> lingshu: 啥叫没落
<abinez> 大把的人用
<abinez> 没落个群殴
<abinez> pt: 你还在啊
<abinez> 你还没回去？
<lingshu> 我搜不到什么资源
<lingshu> 这叫不叫没落呀
<D3finition> 问一下 我的笔电是Y470, 装了ubuntu 12.04 LTS 后 风扇转个不停 噪音很大 有什么解决办法么
<lingshu> 换装opensuse
<lingshu> 这是最佳解决方案
<D3finition> 你的笔电也是要70
<lingshu> 来我们大opensuse吧
<pt> D3finition: 出来喝咖啡？
<D3finition> pt: 我一会去打球
<pt> D3finition: caiwei?
<D3finition> pt: 后天去味菜
<D3finition> 明天关门
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么方法，可以免费上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442187 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-20 19:20
<jim__> 哈哈哈，上这里的都是穷人吧
<jim__> 有老板用irc的吗
<pt> 我有钱
<jim__> pt, 多少钱
<imtxc> abinez: 来个好玩的新闻
<abinez> D3finition: 你的机子可能需要清理一下灰尘
<jim__> 请问外国成绩好的做老板还是差的做老板
<abinez> 一般是差的
<jim__> abinez, 那好的去哪里了
<D3finition> abinez: 感觉是驱动不支持啊
<abinez> 成绩好的都是替人打工干活
<abinez> D3finition: 不是驱动
<abinez> 你不信把机子拆了看看里面是不是很多灰尘
<jim__> abinez, 外国哦——不是内国
<abinez> jim__: 哪里都一样
<abinez> 通用的
<jim__> abinez, 哦
<abinez> 你不信？
<jim__> abinez, 怎么我没有钱
<abinez> 你成绩怎么样啊？
<abinez> 你有钱的标准是什么？
<lingshu> jim__,吐的一口好槽呀
<abinez> jim__: 你怎么衡量有钱？
<jim__> abinez, lingshu 不知到，老师没有交我
<abinez> 有多少钱才算是有钱？
<abinez> jim__: 你几岁啊/
<abinez> 你是谁家的小孩子啊？
<abinez> 你老爸呢？
<abinez> 回去睡觉
<pt> lingshu: opensuse 的包有ubuntu/debian丰富吗
<abinez> 头痛了
<abinez> pt: debian是目前比较不错的发行版了
<lingshu> 我猜有吧
<abinez> eexp: 你变身了
<abinez> lol
<pt> abinez: 当然
<abinez> eexp: N久没见你变身成iOpera了
<abinez> LOL
<pt> lingshu: 我装opensuse，它好像和ubuntu一样没有无线网卡的驱动
<lingshu> pt:我用opensuse是不愁软件包的
<lingshu> 无线网卡驱动呀
<pt> lingshu: ubuntu 可以用additional dirver 装，但是opensuse好像略麻烦
<abinez> pt: 你用的是什么无线网卡啊
<lingshu> 这个你得找苏姐
<jim__> 既然成绩好没用，那为什么家长们10000块每年送他们小孩去幼儿园呢
<abinez> 一般的无线网卡都有驱动了。在内核就可以支持了
<pt> abinez: broadcom STA 什么的
<abinez> 家长都是盲从
<abinez> 家长懂什么
<abinez> 家长又不是神仙，也不是教育大师
<lingshu> 你的卡比较那个偏
<lingshu> 我们有论坛的
<jim__> abinez, 那家长害人不浅
<abinez> 家长只会拿小孩来出气
<jim__> abinez, 家长是因为性生活不好吗
<abinez> jim__: 很多时候，家长都是溺爱
<pt> lingshu: 嗯，我搜到过，安装就很复杂了
<lingshu> 你到论坛一问就知道了,我们论坛有苏女王做阵
<pt> lingshu: 对于第一次用的新手来说
<abinez> 自己小时候没有的东西，都希望买给小孩
<jim__> abinez, 家长是因为性生活，出钱送小孩去幼儿园
<abinez> jim__: ？？
<pt> lingshu: 她在这里吗
<abinez> 你这是啥理论？
<jim__> abinez, 家长是因为性生活不好，那小孩出气，出钱送小孩去幼儿园
<lingshu> 这里她肯定不在的
<jim__> 哈哈哈
<jim__> lingshu, 苏女王是谁
<pt> lingshu: 好像看过她的博客
<abinez> jim__:？
<abinez> jim__: 你几岁啊
<lingshu> 她连我们opensuse的IRC都不在,你要找她,就上我们论坛去
<pt> lingshu: 全称是什么？玛利亚苏
<jim__> abinez, 怎么啦
<abinez> suse
<pt> lingshu: let me 搜搜
<abinez> suse女王
<jim__> abinez, 文人家要先报名啊
<lingshu> 是呀,她的博客很出名的,她是玛格里特苏
<abinez> jim__: ？
<abinez> 不说就算了
<abinez> 不理你了
<abinez> LOL
<pt> 见过她在linuxtoy上发的文章
<lingshu> 那话一听就太扯蛋了,全世界那么多成绩差的,成绩好的就那么几个,你让人家去当老板,员工数量都够不上用的
<abinez> 成绩好的大把
<jim__> lingshu, 你太对了
<abinez> 好学生多着呢
<lingshu> 成绩好的多还是成绩差的多??
<lingshu> 你说一个班的第一名有几个?
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abinez> 比如吧，今年又有650万的应届大学毕业生
<abinez> 多吧
<abinez> 650万的学生
<lingshu> ^k^,你究竟是机器人还是真人?
<jim__> abinez, 这么多，怎么办
<^k^> lingshu, 我不知道。  19:53 
<lingshu> 650万里面有几个是班上的第一名??
<abinez> 650万的大学生给人家打工的占90%
<abinez> lingshu: 成绩不好的话，怎么会考上大学啊
<abinez> 成绩不好的话，怎么毕业啊
<abinez> 成绩不好的，连大学都没得上
<jim__>  太好了，公司招多一点大学生，让他们更快破产
<lingshu> 毕业只是个及格成绩 好不
<abinez> 招大学生就像招民工一样
<jim__> abinez, 大学生有皮用
<lingshu> 你也说了成绩不好连大学都没得上,那些大学都没得上的人都是老板??
<abinez> 让你干个几年，看你不顺眼，马上炒掉
<lingshu> 你搞笑
<jim__> abinez, 大学生应该不就业
<jim__> 回家睡觉
<abinez> jim__: 那应该干嘛
<abinez> 去逛街
<abinez> 购物
<abinez> 去K歌跳舞
<jim__> abinez, 太多人抢工作，压低工资
<iSUSE> 去卖。。。
<jim__> abinez, 连读书本都那不回
<abinez> jim__: 读书的时候已经花了不少
<abinez> 所以毕业以后，生活压力是很大的
<lingshu> 你说没上大学的人是老板,你让那些农民工情何以堪
<jim__> 国家注重消费，狂招大学生，毕业了让你们自己去死
<abinez> 除非部分家庭的经济状况比较好
<abinez> lingshu: 我没说全部都是老板
<lingshu> 你说去逛街去K歌跳舞的那些学生在我们学校成绩都是很差的
<abinez> lingshu: 我也没那样说
<abinez> 我哪里说他们成绩差了
<lingshu> 你说的那些去逛街去K歌跳舞的那些学生在我们学校成绩都是很差的
<lingshu> 这下看懂了?
<abinez> lingshu: ？
<abinez> 我有那样说么？
<abinez> 走啦，其实这个没什么好讨论的
<lingshu> 你不是说大学生是去逛街去K歌跳舞
<jim__> 交你们 都回家睡觉
<abinez> 该怎么就该怎么了
<abinez> jiero: momo
<lingshu> 然后我可以很负责的告诉你,那样的学生在我们学校成绩很差
<jiero> lainme roylez imtxc cfy abinez  http://9gag.com/gag/ad0ZM4d
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 9GAG - Books: expectation vs reality
<abinez> archl 是你姐姐么？
<jiero> lingshu: 我就是学习很差的。
<jiero> abinez: 呃。为什么这么说
<jiero> abinez: archl是颓废的象征，只知道享乐
<lingshu> 成绩好的都去读研或出国了
<abinez> 你有时候会变身
<jiero> abinez: 我玩的时候多数用 archl
<abinez> jiero: 我觉得你和igoogle差不多啊
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 什么意思。。。
<abinez> 两个都是会变身啊
<abinez> LOL
<jiero> abinez: 。你也会 树莓
<jiero> roylez_ 主席加尾巴你在么
<jiero> ignorance is bliss 刚学会一句英语
<jim__> 有人懂经济吗
<jiero> jim__: 你能改变的有多少
<abinez> 不懂
<roylez_> jiero: ?
<jim__> 这社会怎么工资月薪 1000 还是合法的
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐抱抱！
<abinez> 这里没人懂什么经济
<jiero> jim__: 因为你接受了
<jim__> jiero, 所以交大家回家睡觉
<abinez> 这个社会合法的事情太多了
<jiero> jim__: 。你的气质很讨厌。
 * jiero 不喜欢 jim__ 
 * jiero 不喜欢悲观
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于安装主题更新icon缓存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442189 今天装了不少主题，其他都好，在安装mac主题包和图表包的时候遇到了问题，比如 [quote][gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0: The generated cache was invalid. WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/windows7-icons /quote] 这个问提论坛曾经有提
<^k^> 过，我搜了没有回答。我具体比较了一下成功的和失败的（我这里Mac-iSnow-ico …
 * abinez 加1024
<roylez_> jiero: 项链 ward -tele hunger rElec rPoi rN+ AC+1 EV+1
<jiero> roylez_: 弱爆了。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 要是没有 hunger 多好
<jim__> 打工的作用就是可持续发展 （持续贬值）
<greyhat> 有人吗
<^k^> greyhat:点点点.  20:08 
<abinez> 没人
<greyhat> 怎么更换主题
<lingshu> 唉
<jim__> jiero, 谢谢
<greyhat> 你叫什么
<lingshu> 我的mldonkey搜不到资源
<abinez> jiero: 去逛街了
<greyhat> mldonkey
<abinez> lingshu: 大把的资源
<greyhat> 什么东东
<abinez> lingshu: 就怕你没有那么多的硬盘空间
<greyhat> 有会更改主题的额吗
<lingshu> 我用软件自带的搜,搜了个"物理"都什么都搜不出来
<jiero> roylez_:   the amulet "Ipaosk" (around neck) {Cons rN+ Dam+4 Stlth++}
<jim__> 打工被贬值 ，不能要求加薪，不能示威，不能游行，不能买肉，不能买菜，不能买鸡蛋。。。。。。。。无能了
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<greyhat> 靠，命令这么长
<jiero> roylez_: 你的才渣。
<greyhat> 怎么记得
<roylez_> jiero: 我现在就带个 rMut 的...
<greyhat> 看来我是最垃圾的额
<jim__> 叫你们大家回家种田吧
<lingshu> 唉,那些一大把的资源真的能用mldonkey的自带搜索搜出来么?
<roylez_> jiero: +8 fire dragon armor rF++ rC- str+2 dex+2
<jiero> roylez_:   Q - the amulet of Greater Demons (around neck) {rMut +Blink +Fly MR}
<roylez_> jiero: 这个不错
<jiero> roylez_:  http://crawl.akrasiac.org/rawdata/archl/morgue-archl-20121229-114743.txt
<lingshu> 我在网上是能搜到一大把的
<jiero> roylez_: 话说，我很少见 你那么好的盔甲。。。
<lingshu> 但是在mldonkey里的搜索就搜不到什么
<jiero> roylez_: 一般我用上好盔甲之后都会因为过度自信而夭折
<jim__> 什么时代了，都科学漫天飞了，还不回家种田。。。还学人家去打工（毫无疑问你是80年代的思想）
<jiero> roylez_: 好多次 +13 +14的盔甲
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> jim__: 毫无疑问，你是超级原始的思想啊。只知道买卖
<jim__> 俺四川人在大邓80年代的时候才去打工的
<jim__> jiero, 淘宝也买卖
<greyhat> kao  go dead
<jiero> jim__: 。。。
<lingshu> 无语死了
<lingshu> 那一大把资源在哪里?
<abinez> jiero: 直接pass
<abinez> lingshu: 在网上的某个角落躺着，等你去挖掘
<abinez> 就像是金子一样
<jiero> roylez_: 我有次穿着这个  the +2 leather armour of Nadotea (worn) {+Blink rF+ rN+}获胜了。。。
<abinez> 现在有很多人去非洲淘金
<lingshu> 我知道网上有
<lingshu> 但是在mldonkey里搜,为什么搜不到??
<abinez> http://fedoraproject.org/zh_CN/using/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: Fedora Project - 使用 Fedora 的小技巧和心得。
<roylez_> jiero: 你抽deck过关我就服你
<lingshu> 有人和我说,在网站上搜的到的,用软件里的那个搜索去搜一样都能搜到
<lingshu> 结果软件里一搜什么都没有
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 那个软件肯定不能把网上所有的资源都收录的
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 不说了
<abinez> 再也不来
<jiero> roylez_:  http://crawl.develz.org/morgues/0.11/archl/morgue-archl-20121219-003249.txt 这个最帅。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8"}
<abinez> 再也不来IRC了
<jiero> roylez_:  抽过头了。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 以前实验过。不够抽的
<lingshu> 你为什么再 也不来了??
<abinez> jiero: 再也不见了
<abinez> lingshu: 忙
<abinez> 不来了
<jiero> abinez:  摸摸，你的照片我保存好了
 * jiero 亲abinez一下。告别
<jiero> abinez: 终有一别
<lingshu> 女人都是这么 莫名其妙么?
<jiero> lingshu: 很多人不告别就不来了
<lingshu> 哦,就是很多人不告别就不来了,我才奇怪,为什么要告别呢
<lingshu> 而且还说再也不来了
<ioio> 来哪儿
<jiero> lingshu: 哦，这样啊，什么样都行最好
<sunfish> help
<jiero> lingshu: 每个人都不一样最好。
 * jiero 喜欢每天见新人
<Guest77057> 哈哈哈，我电脑死机了
<lingshu> 那你还能上
<lingshu> 还这么兴奋
<Guest77057> lingshu, 怎么说还呢
<hzform> Guest77057：电脑死机了也能高兴起来？
<iSUSE> 死了可以换新的吧？
<roylez_> jiero: snake pit捡了3个acquirement轴，摸出来三个垃圾
<Freebuilder> 种点什么东西好呢？
<Guest77057> 硬盘有坏道，ubuntu检测出来了，估计会死机，我猜对了，高兴
<jiero> roylez_: 。哈哈。以前有一次，swamp 一层一个 acquirement，那个游戏，得到了9个acquirement ~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu13.04 ubuntukylin13.04 amd64 i386安装后都无法进入grub，fstab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442191 BusyBox V1.13.3 然后进入的不是shell （initrams）下命令 但是没有mount 命令 因为不是shell 13.04 x86 x64都装不了 ubuntukylin也装上后不了 ubuntu试用再看，分区有3.6G 2.9G 但是就是不行 后来win7 diskgenius最后
<sunfish> 不知道如何发消息
<sunfish> 帮助命令是哪个
<jiero> roylez_:  我第二个要了 ammo，丢给我 29支 javelin of steel。以后我就明白了，练投掷的话就要ammo就好。
<jiero> 第二次是31支
<jiero> 几乎没有多少角色能拿动——不过。
<Guest77057> 迅雷招聘C++工程师要求精通js开发
<jiero> roylez_:  Large Rocks are always generated unbranded... unless, that is, you find a branded ammunition shop, which may offer you large rocks with the following brands:     Returning     Poisoned     Exploding     Chaos 
<jiero> 哈哈 large rock of chaos? exploding? returning
<roylez_> jiero: 总共要几个rune？
<roylez_> jiero: tomb怎么打好，这地方怕死
<sunfish> register sunfish wfyu81@gmail.com
<seek0515> 晚上好 
<mrvon> Hello
<^k^> mrvon:点点点.  20:50 
<jiero> roylez_: 最多 15个
<jiero> roylez_:  只要 3个
<jiero> roylez_:  哦。怕死就 lich。
<jiero> roylez_: 或者一点一点的补充着打。
<jiero> roylez_: 或者学我。
<jiero> roylez_: air elementalist，召唤 air elemental 大军。然后silence，肉搏灭了对手，最后攻击留给 air elemental
<roylez_> jiero: 呃，已经4个了
<roylez_> jiero: silence轴太少啊
<jiero> roylez_:  air elemental 是唯一打到最后的敌人也用得上的——因为和环境无关
<jiero> roylez_: 自己学啊
<roylez_> jiero: 牛头人你让我自己学？
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 牛头么。别怕死，直接拼了。
<jiero> roylez_: antimagic
<jiero> 一个一个勾引来。穿 boot of running
<jiero> 远程灭了也可以诶
<jiero> roylez_: 我的牛头，盾和装甲和武器都是为了防御的，只投掷进攻。
<jiero> roylez_: 以前有一次玩 ogre，和各种lord打。就是直接狂暴antimagic先扁对方，如果打不死。丢石头。没碰到一个lord成功发动召唤魔法的。都被我打的法术发不出来。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim为什么安装不了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442193 free@free-Aspire-V3-571G:~$ sudo apt-get install vim [sudo] password for free: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed: vim-runtime Suggested packages: ctags vim-doc vim-scripts The follo
<^k^> wing NEW packages will be installed: vim vim-runtime 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 …
<roylez_> jiero: antimagic没近身人家就大把小弟了吧
<roylez_> jiero: 没狂暴不行啊
<abinez> Hello!
<pt> hi
<netsnail> 网络烂透了，只能上这个了
<^k^> pt:点点点.  21:11 
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> roylez_: 有好事没？
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<xghost> ......
<roylez_> jiero: double sword好还是demon sword好
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<pt> ubuntu 有些包又老又有bug，为什么老是不升级，开发者不用自己维护的包吗
<seek> conky 在那边能找到好点的啊？
<seek0515> 漂亮点的 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gnuplot 终端中无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442194 如题，在gnuplot的终端，不知怎么了无法输入中文。但是在win7中就可以。郁闷啊！ 系统：Ubuntu12.04 gnuplot版本：4.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzy_ubuntu — 2013-05-20 20:58
<freeflying> gfrog: 有合适的车不
 * kenifanying 初学django, 看完了django 的tutorial，现在想做些小东西，初步想从这个项目起步，https://github.com/jie/django-microblog ，添加自己的功能，但是连最基本运行都出错，不知哪位对python/django比较熟悉，指点一二
<xghost> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130520/002715.htm
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 美大学开设手机影视课 拍电影只需1部智能手机_科技_腾讯网
<jiero> roylez_: double sword.
<roylez_> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> roylez_: 威力强
<jiero> roylez_: 如果用盾。double blade是最强武器之一-
<jiero> 之二是 eveningstar
<roylez_> jiero: 错，有blessed double blade
<Freebuilder> 一男生，生性腼腆。 向女孩表白，用纸条写上：5201314（我爱你一生一世） 纸条回来后写着(520+1314)×10倍 此男生欣喜若狂。 同桌冷冷地说道：“呆子，计算结果是18340（一巴扇死你）
<roylez_> jiero: http://r1gm.free.fr/Crawl/crawlSS_052_weapons.txt
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain"}
<jiero> roylez_: 那种东西。。。还有blessed eveningstar 呢。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 小强。。
<roylez_> jiero: 没见过
<roylez_> jiero: 天使都拿long sword
<jiero> roylez_: 威力最强的武器是 blessed giant club - 
<jiero> giant spikded club-
<roylez_> jiero: 没有那货拉
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 还有 blessed crossbow这种更不靠谱的东西存在
<jiero> blessed longbow
<jiero> blessed sling。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 你不是吧。竟然去信TSO
 * jiero 从来都是走中间路线，绝不受TSO ZIn 等伪君子和 各路邪神的蛊惑。
<roylez_> jiero: 没有啊，blessed刀，其他人不能用的么？
<jiero> roylez_:  什么意思？必须信TSO才能选武器bless
<jiero> roylez_: 哦你说捡到的那些么
<jiero> roylez_: 捡到的那些不都很常见。
<roylez_> jiero: 去 Pandoxxxxx 捡
<jiero> roylez_: 我曾经到过某 pan 的天使层，所有带盾的都是artifact 盾牌。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 当时纠结啊。
<jiero> 吧他们全杀了，地下一堆artifact large shield。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 选哪个呢。。。就这样考虑的，结果换下mr盾牌之后，第二层就被无数连击的pain灭了。。太失败。。。第一次灭掉了hell的典范就这样挂了。
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme  roylez_  睡觉了
<ioio> 什么游戏
<lingshu> hello
<lingshu> http://img.vim-cn.com/8b/848943b4036cdd58fdf9e6c96ee1d76011cc91
<^k^> lingshu:点点点.  22:01 
<lingshu> 我的mldonkey不知道为什么老停在这里
<lingshu> ^k^,肯定是个半机器人
<^k^> lingshu, 是不是所有的半机器人肯定吗？  22:02 
<lingshu> 谁能救救我呀
<fwj> 偶来了
<lingshu> 你能拯救我么?
<fwj> 额 拯救啥
<lingshu> 我的mldonkey停在一个地方不动了
<lingshu> http://img.vim-cn.com/8b/848943b4036cdd58fdf9e6c96ee1d76011cc91
<lingshu> 怎么样,能拯救我么?
<fwj> 不用这个的说
<lingshu> 那你用什么?
<fwj> 所以 呵呵 另请高明吧
<lingshu> 那你用什么下ED2K??
<fwj> 我一般不下载东西哦 即使下载 基本也是wget
<fwj> :-S
<lingshu> 哦
<fwj> 这个下载速度快吗？据说是比电驴快 ~~
<lingshu> 我都启动不起来了
<lingshu> 快有什么用
<mindcat> 明明k就是个机器人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13 怎么右键终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442201 个人目录下默认没有gnome2文件夹，新建一个也没用，怎么右键终端啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jipfqf — 2013-05-20 22:50
<xghost> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/661/66121/6612157_980x1200_0.jpg
<feiyin> Hi 
<xghost> 看看那些速生桉树
<^k^> feiyin:点点点.  23:18 
<xghost> 震撼
<feiyin> 啥东西
<xghost> http://news.qq.com/a/20130520/009072.htm#p=1
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 高清：广东梅州遭百年一遇暴雨 23万人受灾_新闻_腾讯网
<xghost> 水漫金山了
<feiyin> 哇 
<xghost> 随便下个雨都是百年一遇的
<xghost> 评论才是亮点
<xghost> http://comment5.news.qq.com/comment.htm?site=news&id=40973681
<NotMe> knownbad, 在么，有问题
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 什么问题
<NotMe> 政治的
<cLeaMooN> 说
<knownbad> NotMe: 回了。
<knownbad> 政治个屁，根本是便秘之言。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 呵呵
<cLeaMooN> 什么内容？
<knownbad> NotMe: 发现很多人想来美国。  有些都走火入魔了。
<cLeaMooN> 身在福中不知福
<NotMe> 额
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 国外党？
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 不是
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 怎么了，真的想和我讨论么？ knownbad 都说了，是便秘之言了
<NotMe> knownbad, 我在这说了额
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 你觉得议会辩论，议员是通过抢凳子来获得发言权，还是通过举手，由议长安排更好。前提是游戏。现实我觉得 knownbad 说得对，但游戏我想激烈点
<knownbad> NotMe: 你想卖身去美国吗？
<NotMe> 不想额
<knownbad> 抢凳子就跟我说的KTV方式嘛。
<NotMe> 不是，不排期，当前发言者一说完话，每次都抢。这样才激烈额
<knownbad> 旁边开个栏，点的快的就排上去了。
<NotMe> 是每次都抢，一个发言完，再抢。
<knownbad> 去，那不想麻烦就放弃不玩了？
<NotMe> 激烈啊
<knownbad> 通常有脑袋的不会去玩你这个。
<NotMe> 不过也是，太刺激了，这些议员全不听发言者说什么了，只顾抢凳子
<NotMe> 额。我自个再想想。
<cLeaMooN> 不是，就是想知道是不是国外党
<NotMe> 不是
<NotMe> 无党派人士，想做个虚拟议会的游戏，正在规划着
<cLeaMooN> 游戏呀
<knownbad> 那更不必想了。  国内只有一个党，他们说了算。
<NotMe> 对啊，你没看么
<cLeaMooN> 我们这里是议长安排，但是所有人都有说话的权利
<NotMe> 前提是游戏。现实我觉得 knownbad 说得对，但游戏我想激烈点
<knownbad> 不是七不言吗？
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 在现实中我也觉得是如此，但游戏我想加点刺激元素
<knownbad> 你还在这里胡说些什么。。。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 不说了
<cLeaMooN> 抢凳子的话，那不就是谁抢得快谁就定一切吗
<knownbad> 文革都快来了。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 二次文革。。。呵呵
<cLeaMooN> 快了快了
<knownbad> 七不言不就是文革吗？
<cLeaMooN> 不是，是前兆
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 是额，就是刺激点，不过议长可以干预，如果一个议员太过分，议长可以将机会给没有发言过的人
<NotMe> 我就是想在游戏中，刺激和公平找个平衡
<knownbad> 习老大有毛主席的真传呢。。。
<NotMe> 习大大的父亲还是体制的受害者
<cLeaMooN> knownbad, 习总明显是邓老的真传
<NotMe> 额，好吧，我自个想想。
<NotMe> 谢了 knownbad 。也谢了 cLeaMooN :)
<knownbad> 不能太刺激，你这又不是第一者射击游戏。
<NotMe> 额，这个我会考虑的。
<knownbad> 激烈的应该是辩论争议过程。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 这个才是你的目的。
<NotMe> 额
<cLeaMooN> 什么模样的议会游戏？
<cLeaMooN> 逆转那样的？
<knownbad> 可以看旁边栏里争着发言的人数就知道了。
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 你常来么，这个有机会再细聊，短时间解释不清楚。我要去看儿子了，发烧呢
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 冰敷吧。
<NotMe> 我去看儿子了，擦汗
<cLeaMooN> ......
<NotMe> 我这里是盖被子
<cLeaMooN> 这里都是老头呀
<NotMe> 和开水
<knownbad> 冰箱里放几个冰袋。
<NotMe> 喝开水
<knownbad> 还盖？  都发烧了。。。
<NotMe> 我这里和外面的有点反过来的。
<cLeaMooN> 我以为是用开水浇呢
<NotMe> 出汗啊
<NotMe> 出汗把热排出来。
<cLeaMooN> 你深得中医真传，我为你的儿子默哀
<knownbad> 感冒虚火出汗可以，发烧就不一定了。
<NotMe> 我们这里是靠出汗排热，而不是用冰敷
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> ......................
<NotMe> 我去看儿子了
<knownbad> 你什么时候当赤脚医生的？
<knownbad> 去吧，埋了他。。。
 * knownbad 默哀中
<NotMe> 没有啊，吃的药也是出汗，这药也是医生开得。然后就拼命让他出汗。喝水别让他脱水了。
<NotMe> 我也不懂，照医嘱的。
<NotMe> 我下了，去看孩子去
<knownbad> 出汗是得喝水。
<NotMe> :)
<knownbad> 下个屁。
<NotMe> 那些我会去考虑了。
<knownbad> 等等你又上来了。
<NotMe> ..................................
<NotMe> 额
<cLeaMooN> 儿子几岁？
<NotMe> 看完孩子，做点事，有时间又上额。
<NotMe> 8
<cLeaMooN> 烧多少度？
<NotMe> 38
<cLeaMooN> 那不用管
<NotMe> 我现在不敢睡
<cLeaMooN> 让他出门玩吧
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 不说了，我这照老旧规矩的。
<NotMe> 下了
<NotMe> 很可能等会又来 :)
<NotMe> 886
<freeflying> 
<freeflying> 
<freeflying> ls
<freeflying> q
<freeflying> wtf ? :)
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你也隐身的过久吧？
<knownbad> 听说隐身过久会烂屁眼的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看到联想新出的手机了么
<gebjgd> knownbad, k900
<^k^>  05:08
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-21
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu下如何设置文件图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442220 永中办公软件的文档扩展名为eio，在ubuntu环境下能够显示永中的图标，但是到了lubuntu环境下却不能显示永中的图标。显示的是系统未知文件类型图标——一个齿轮，非常难看。不过这并不影响双击启动永中办公软件。 可
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这两天装了linux mint,感觉稳定性比ubuntu好多了. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442221 全局菜单容易出些问题,这个很满意. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-05-21 8:05
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40675/first-sailfish-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 首款Sailfish(MeeGo)手机将发布，可运行安卓应用 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 这机器怎么识别后盖颜色的……
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40664/programmers-dont-read-books-but-you-should
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 程序员都不读书，但你应该读 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> iGoogle: 我在淘宝/tmall上第一次买就退货了。
<iGoogle> archl: 是吧。
<iGoogle> 我是连服务都找不到了。没人搭理
<iGoogle> 哪破ssd，用dos下的pq扮蛮格式成ext2，拿机器上，提示superblock错误。
<archl> iGoogle: 哈。tmall好多了。
<archl> iGoogle: 话说。那些网站能再设计简洁些么- 
<archl> iGoogle: 还是因为太多人太笨了，连合理的直觉都没。
<iGoogle> 好啥。退款数都看不懂
<archl> iGoogle: 笨笨。不该有的越麻烦越好
<archl> iGoogle: 他们认为退货不该有
<onlylove> 天猫退货？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你那pq几年以前的，认识ext4？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 很早之前就不用pq了，那东西搞windows分区都经常出错
<archl> onlylove: 拉拉
<onlylove> archl: 买的啥？我觉得天猫这东西和京东差不多了
<onlylove> 不过京东的售后确实不错
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34797
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | Google 放弃 XMPP 协议
<onlylove> 谷歌又要挖坑了，google的东西还是只用搜索的好
<onlylove> 用gtalk的准备撤吧
<archl> onlylove:  dolphin 渣渣。。。竟然创造了2个同样地文件，然后实际一个是空的-。。。
<archl> onlylove: 商业公司不可信任。
<onlylove> archl: 商业公司也要赚钱，人要活着才能有产品不是
<archl> onlylove: 很多天猫的东西，京东找不到
<archl> onlylove: 不是说赚钱。。。
<onlylove> archl: 这个确实
<imtxc> google 真要关了talk么
<imtxc> 安卓市场里面好几天了还没找到
<iGoogle> onlylove: 那是最后的死马。pg
<iGoogle> ext2啊
<onlylove> iGoogle: diskgenius
<iGoogle> 啥都试过。
<iGoogle> 你想得到的。
<iGoogle> 而且我只要ext4，才愿意用啊
<onlylove> 那没办法了……
<onlylove> 弄个智能机好麻烦啊……还要考虑输入法的问题
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你有ssd，fdisk试试？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 穷人，买不起
<archl> iGoogle 爱狗狗 onlylove  只有爱。
<iGoogle> 不贵
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不过可以试试parted
<archl> onlylove: 这里月工资 1400的也用 1500的手机
<onlylove> archl: 你妹……我改名
<iGoogle> 不试了
<imtxc> ionly: 把你开除 i 党
<ionly> imtxc: 你先带上帽子我再改回去
<archl> ionly: 我只有。。。
<iOnly> archl: 你想怎样啊……
<iGoogle> 改成 onlyjj?
<iOnly> archl: 我三千多收入才用两千出头的手机呢
<archl> imTxc: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tXc
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Urban Dictionary: tXc
<iLove> tmd太折腾
<archl> iOnly: 让你感觉到别在意别人怎么称呼你
<iLove> 好吧，被注册了这个
<archl> iLove: 呃
<imTxc> ...............................
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba 等级user的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442227 求大神解答，我搭建samba 以后等级选择user 后，用win7访问 不是太兼容啊。我现在 想实现的目的是 software 可以所有人访问，包括匿名用户 jason 只有jason 访问，其他人不可访问 我配置完毕以后 结果 是 software 不能访
<^k^> 问 jason用户 能访问jason 不能访问software 我用smbpasswd -a jason 添加完密码以 …
<onlylove> imTxc: 你肿么了
<iGoogle> imTxc: 你改大写干嘛
<archl> ionly比 蛋蛋好？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 被打肿了
<imtxc> ........
<onlylove> 这几天老是传搜狗被收购，要是真被360收购，用哪个输入法好呢，要支持手写……
 * archl 至今都没 android 
<onlylove> archl: 你可以考虑买sailfish
<onlylove> archl: http://www.oschina.net/news/40675/first-sailfish-phone
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 首款Sailfish(MeeGo)手机将发布，可运行安卓应用 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> archl: 我一直不明白它怎么识别后盖颜色
<archl> onlylove: 等吧
<onlylove> archl: 等毛线，我一直等啊等啊等，等不及了，就买androidL 
<onlylove> 原来说今年夏天能见到，结果又变成冬天了
<onlylove> 总是跳票
<onlylove> 我看看三年以后换下一部电话的时候再说吧
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请问samba共享的文件夹能不能用宏变量？怎么方便的查看宏变量的值？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442229 写了一个共享配置，如下,希望实现不同的用户登录就进入到不同的目录下，但是没有用户能登录进去。请问能实现samba共享的文件夹用宏变量吗？怎么方便的查看宏变量的
<^k^> 值？不知道现在的这个%u到底是什么值。 [my documents] comment = my documents path …
<archl> onlylove: 哈哈
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> gfrog: 20“油碟，有推荐不
<gfrog> 啥叫 20“油碟？
<gfrog> iGoogle: ^
<iGoogle> 分开看
<iGoogle> 20”
<gfrog> iGoogle: 做油饼的锅嘛？
<iGoogle> 油碟
<iGoogle> 噶嘛
<iGoogle> 。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 20”？ 
<iGoogle> 轮子
<gfrog> iGoogle: 折叠？ 小轮径？
<iGoogle> 折叠的不好
<gfrog> iGoogle: 折叠的话，带个碟儿你不觉得沉？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 那小轮儿基本就是Java了。
<iGoogle> 换档要拨的，不要把手扭的
<iGoogle> 我的要求高。咋了
<iGoogle> 锻炼在乎重那么点点，打到肺活量不足的噶嘛。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助。vm下虚拟机无法上网，找不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442230 小白。按照教程安装虚拟机。我只有无线网络可以连接呀，没网线的 不解呀。。怎么么弄都找不到无线网卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilw1055 — 2013-05-21 10:42
<yunfan_> http://www.shejipi.com/17259.html
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃啊。
<gfrog> iGoogle: so young so naive 
<gfrog> iGoogle: 想要重量一直捏着刹车骑呗。
<iGoogle> 丘陵地带。专门爬山。
<iGoogle> 锻炼嘛
<iGoogle> 下坡速度之快，吓人的
<iGoogle> 你不能理解的。噶嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 帝都又不是没山，20多km的坡俺也放过。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 陽明三莊的壕
<gfrog> iGoogle: 原来乃是放坡捏刹车捏的手疼了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你又不是7岁的小孩。你咋能理解。lol
<gfrog> iGoogle: 原来是乃家娃
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃家娃用的啥车架？
<iGoogle> V刹失效。剩下抱刹。岂不危险
<gfrog> iGoogle: 有碟刹孔的话直接换花鼓装跌杀就行
<gfrog> iGoogle: 放坡又不是一直捏着刹车，要人肉abs
<iGoogle> 儿童车，你去换
<iGoogle> 人肉。。。噶嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 人肉。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 点刹，快速的一点点捏，不是使劲捏到底不放。
<iGoogle> 扯。
<iGoogle> 都只一个刹车了。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃啊，so young so naive
<iGoogle> 你过来试试不
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 忙啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 给乃家娃买java吧。
<iGoogle> 没找到适合的。
<iGoogle> 要高档换档器
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不过别怪我没提醒你，碟刹很容易抱死，乃和乃家娃的刹车法很容易甩尾摔掉哦。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 指拨自己换一个就得了，没几个钱
<iGoogle> 谁傻，一直刹车。
<iGoogle> 高级的噶嘛。你来换。
<iGoogle> 逛专卖店去
<gfrog> iGoogle: 买的时候告诉店员给你换，人家乐意干这个，多赚一笔
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不过带油碟的车不会还用转把对付事儿吧。。
<iGoogle> 估计没那尺寸的。
<iGoogle> 16“
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17271761628 这种，买回来自己换油碟也行
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: JAVA小轮车CL-16S-D-NEW小轮山地自行车BB5双碟刹16速小轮径 包邮-淘宝网
<gfrog> iGoogle: bb5的话二手也好出
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 中产
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃这种gaoji需求，自己买个架子回来装车吧。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu的命令记忆功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442233 原来使用ubuntu的server版本时，以前输过的命令，都可以用方向键的上下键将其调出，方便使用，可最近装了几台机器，发现上下键按下没反应了，请问该如何将其调出？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 菜鸟要飞 — 2013-05-21 10:59
<gfrog> iGoogle: java整车带油碟的估计得很贵了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 尼玛nas居然被compromise了
<iGoogle> 丑死了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 浪费了我一上午的休息时间，qnap这个二货
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.93.QsAErA&id=18160510732 弄这个吧，这架子好看。
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: 新款特价 JAVA mini 碳纤维451 小轮径车架 原价：4680-淘宝网
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 有合适车不
<huntxu> freeflying: 休息時間 @_@
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有，乃需求太高。
<iGoogle> 碳纤维。你这不负责的家伙
<freeflying> huntxu: 调休啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 只是搞flow规则的话，mininet不错啊
 * gfrog 昨晚刷三环，虐待了一个折叠碳刀。
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧
<freeflying> iGoogle: http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-CT15-A5-15-6-Inch-Light-Ultrabook/dp/B009PJHE7O/ref=amtcd_B009PJHE4W_B009PJHE7O
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: VIZIO CT15-A5 15.6-Inch Thin + Light Ultrabook: Computers & AccessoriesVIZIO
<freeflying> iGoogle: 这个本子分辨率不错吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 是很好，不過自己需要先弄清楚環境
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/0420/02/8SSCEU5O00014AED.html
<iGoogle> 是啊。没右侧home pgup pgdn end del的，不要。
<iGoogle> 尤其痛恨光标按键缩小的
<lispghost> !
<lispghost> 早
<freeflying> huntxu: mn还能让你自己定义拓扑
<freeflying> iGoogle: thinkpad没高分屏
<freeflying> 真恶心
<iGoogle> 99%的，都是低分辨率。所以买不到本本。
<iGoogle> 而且我第一在乎键盘布局。右侧
<huntxu> freeflying: 對的，就是要自己定義才有額外工作LOL
<onlylove> 高分的，显存跟不上啊
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 那你忙吧。  别忘了吃饭睡觉拉屎。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 一般都是吃了个免费饭再回家. 拉屎也是
<fivesheep_> 养成了上班拉屎的习惯
<netsnail> fivesheep_: 好习惯
<netsnail> fivesheep_: 可以打发不少时间 
<iGoogle> fivesheep_: 买房可以买没厕所的了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ARM交叉编译工具链的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442235 最近在学习搞arm,需要交叉编译 本来用的是freescale提供的ltib 但是有些东西还是感觉不方便,比如自己写的东西想加进去的话,还要改什么spec文件之类的(组长说这是个很麻烦的东西) 而且ltib提供的-m shell进去的环境还用
<iGoogle> 省钱奇才啊。
<netsnail> iGoogle: 吃住在公司才省
<fivesheep_> lol
<netsnail> iGoogle: 公司搞封闭开发，在郊区租了别墅，把老婆孩子都能带
<netsnail> 爽吧，还有人看孩子 
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 中产挖资本主义墙角啊
<iGoogle> netsnail: 干嘛不直接配秘书。。
<iGoogle> 都别墅了。至少要女仆啥的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/the-secret-to-10-million-concurrent-connections-the-kernel
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 千万并发的秘密-内核是问题的根本 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> iGoogle: 女仆也有家人啊……你不能那样的
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你又歪想了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我没想歪啊……你又想哪里 了，你想在郊区，人回家也不方便啊
<iGoogle> 这边公司都不回家，你一个受雇用的，还考虑回家？你大爷啊。
<iGoogle> 为了工作，别提回家
<archl> iGoogle: 。。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 老婆在国内，正聊天着。  改天再ping你。
<yunfan_> 昨天还在说五羊大夫 今天就看到 fivesheep_ 了
<feiyin> hello 
<^k^> feiyin:点点点.  12:14 
<fivesheep_> yunfan_: 啥大夫
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 低调叫床 用英语怎么说，我想到办法了，我把我的wifi ssid 改成这个 cc yunfan_ 
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 附近有人干扰我休息 我要用这种方式让他们轻点儿
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 真不会...
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 那就拼音吧，估计有这样的词他们也看不懂
<MeaCulpa> 不如写这个“NoisySexDontLastLong”
<MeaCulpa> 不如写这个“NoisySexWonttLastLong”
<archl> 腾讯
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<archl> would lie for ten cents.
<archl> imtxc: 你毛
<MeaCulpa> 咋两个t..
<archl> 哦。突然注意到啊。 MeaCulpa 好厉害
<archl>  t e n c e n t
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你才知道？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还是没看懂
<archl> MeaCulpa: 知道什么，没明白来
<MeaCulpa> ten cent啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 赞
<yunfan_> fivesheep_: 五羊大夫 百里奚
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我觉得你叫别人低调 别人反而来劲
<yunfan_> imtxc: 对付现代人 就是要用更低的下限来震慑
<imtxc> yunfan_: 来招没下限的
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我昨天已经说了你不施行我有啥办法 你这是帝辛问策于西伯啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我看错了
<imtxc> yunfan_: 用了用了 
<yunfan_> 怎么用的
<imtxc> yunfan_: 你的那招我用了，挨个加附近的人，验证消息“你活不错啊，能认识下不”
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<archl> freeflying: 你让我想起了魁地奇，同时想到了，那是我第一次知道有和我设想一样的多球多目标游戏。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 问题是加了多少  有没有加到正主
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.04 64位 有能用上 fxitc-sogoupinyin的么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442237 我这里安装没问题， 但就是搜狗拼音不显示在列表里面，是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yugo — 2013-05-21 12:50
<xghost> http://news.qq.com/a/20130521/007933.htm
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 深圳工业园下班高峰期突发地陷 4至5人被埋(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<iMadper> imtxc: 你附近的人, 其实都跟你一样的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们也想问你这个...
<archl> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> archl: 抱抱.
<iMadper> archl: 有新消息, 私聊跟你说. 
<archl> iMadper 抱抱
<xghost> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130521/002563.htm
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 黑石领衔财团拟6.6亿美元私有化收购文思海辉_科技_腾讯网
<xghost> 中国最大的外包公司
<xghost> IT民工的雇主
<freeflying> hisoft/nusoft
<freeflying> xghost: 海辉比东软大？
<MeaCulpa> 这个呢
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bleum.com/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: High Performance Software Development Outsourcing From Asia
<MeaCulpa> 这单位在张江摆摊，号称要求日常用英语交流
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 外包用英语交流正常吧
<MeaCulpa> 前年有一次在张江摆摊，找了几个妹子吆喝...好丑的妹子...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 擦，都中国人
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 有的要on-site的
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 哪里找的？ 自己找的干嘛抱怨
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 貌似一水的东南亚哪里的口音
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 越南的吧 接旁都已经有越南外包了
<yunfan_> 中国外包恐怕搞不下去了
<freeflying> yunfan_: 日本经济也不景气了，不然我们还能做很多日本的生意
<yunfan_> freeflying: 日本有大把技术可以搞啊 我刚刚还在看 日经给我推送的纳米技术文章
<yunfan_> 如果人民币升值 记得去日本买技术 别学当年日本出国买楼
<MeaCulpa> 我国得有这个眼光
<iGoogle> 日本的技术，根本不会卖这边。
<yunfan_> 说不好 日本政府一向喜欢讨好大陆
<yunfan_> 远者满清 近者89
<iGoogle> 这扯白的
<MeaCulpa> 满清...
<yunfan_> 日本的机器人技术不错 还有就是小型农耕机械也不错
<yunfan_> 这些东西进口点有意义
<MeaCulpa> 大型的难道差么...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 满清问日本买军火的
<yunfan_> 大型农耕机械不必去日本买吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 这也算
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 我国恰恰喜欢去日本买大型的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你看建筑机械几乎全是日货
<archl> 现在也就你们2个。了
<archl> 玩扯谈的。
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa:  日本比较配合嘛  尤其是89 西方都制裁了 日本照样进口 帮了土共个大忙
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 那倒是...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 农耕啊 大佬
<archl> 三防手机 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 哦，不知农耕
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我们那正需要日本的小型农业机械
<MeaCulpa> 只知道魔都修路的都是日本机器，我怀疑中国还有没有民用重工业...
<yunfan_> 不过不知道找谁要去 何况没政府补贴 自己买就贵死了
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 那是魔都跟日本的固有友谊吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国的民用中共业？
<xghost> 其实N多都是日本的产品
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都基建很少是魔都自己单位承包的
<xghost> 你不信
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 湖南那个造楼队牛逼  
<yunfan_> 7天一个酒店那个
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 不过荷兰人在搞3d打印造楼
<xghost> 比如纺织行业用的都是日本机械产品
<yunfan_> 就看谁更狠了
<yunfan_> 一个预制件 一个3d打印
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里有几个新加坡人专门打电话的...烦
<yunfan_> xghost: 那个好像是因为日本人愿意卖机器加派人过来传技术吧
<^k^> 这些都没有技术难度
<yunfan_> 其实日本政府对大陆很不错的 结果89刚过没多久 没土共搞反日教育捅了一刀
<xghost> 主要他们的机器也是比较好
<yunfan_> 这就叫 人善被人骑啊
<archl> yunfan_: 3D打印大规模搞了，大概美国就不用从中国进口塑料制品了。。。
<xghost> yunfan_: 你爷爷是哪里人啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 所谓不错，也钳制了大陆自己工业发展
<yunfan_> archl: 主要还是成本问题 预制件技术也不错
<xghost> 你这样讲话
<yunfan_> 又来个洗脑的
<xghost> archl: 别啥了
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 你可以当作是别有用心 呵呵
<xghost> archl: 别傻了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 重工业，紧固件，机床，都废了好久
<xghost> 3D打印的速度太慢了
<dchxcrow> 用google-chrome玩三国杀，自带的flash的显示字是框框，adobe的太卡，怎么破
<yunfan_> archl: 确实是我担心的 
<xghost> 现在的成本很高
<yunfan_> 上次跟个法国人聊  他说喜欢中国 想移民过来
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 重工业不行，顶不住快速开打的战争
<xghost> yunfan_: 外国人都喜欢中国
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 那是想fuck中国妹子而已
<yunfan_> 我就跟他谈了3d打印这种技术普及 中国恐怕经济要完蛋
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 这种见得多了
<yunfan_> 叫他小心点
<xghost> 酷胖正解
<yunfan_> 当然 我顺便说了下 欧洲是loser国家 叫他去美洲  澳洲 或者是印尼
<archl>  MeaCulpa 。。。你怎么知道
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都老外多了去了，和你分享这个城市，但是生活和你没有毛的交集
<xghost> 外国的垃圾人跑到中国来都成了外宾
<piggybox> yunfan_: 3D造楼。。。这个猛
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 对了 他说一定要来中国 我跟他说去魔都 不要来帝都
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 他们在路上走，和我们无关
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 他们吃喝拉萨自成体系
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 这个我上次看了个文章是讲魔都的德国人的 
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 这不是跟唐人街一样么
<xghost> 我们的精英跑去给人家当奴才
<yunfan_> 洋人街 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都就是这样，外国人和我们一点关系没有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 法租界啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都伺候洋人的还是老地方，100年没变
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 魔都黑人多么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不多
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 广州就黑人多了
<xghost> 广州的黑人最多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 曾经不少，后来都去了南方~
<xghost> 到处都是黑人
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 为毛？ 被魔都老太太给歧视走的？
<xghost> 广州成了黑人的天堂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都不是商业都市
<xghost> LOL
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 黑人没事做
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 广州才是贸易口岸
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 好吧 我还说魔都商业精神不错呢 你这么一说
<xghost> 酷胖黑人干活
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 魔都是冒险家乐园，和商贩没关系
<xghost> 啥活都干
<xghost> 酷胖 黑人，那些老女人的最爱啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 洋人还是来魔都好，配套设施齐全，完全没有隔阂感
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 华尔街3
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 我们就像是一个地方的两个平行宇宙里
<xghost> 酷胖 你在魔都
<xghost> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 还有的大把的调教过的花姑娘奉上？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: soga
<xghost> 正解啊
<yunfan_> 扯这挺无聊的
<xghost> 没有花姑娘，才不会有那么多来呢
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 不过法国那种没钱的，魔都妹子一眼就认出的
<yunfan_> 话说聪明岛房价多少？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 说不好 我上次碰到那人搞安全渗透的 不会没钱的
<xghost> 魔都妹子阅人经验丰富啊
<xghost> 一眼就能认出那些法国摔哥有木有钱啊
<xghost> 牛
<iMadper> xghost: 魔度妹子精细, 不会吃亏的. 何况还有个强力百倍的魔都丈母娘!
<MeaCulpa> 法国一般出来混的loser居多
<yunfan_> 暴雪在上海居然有分部
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 有啊
<yunfan_> iMadper: 可以母女一起收了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 暴雪，epic, 游戏公司在魔都很多都有分布
<iMadper> yunfan_: 测试/中文化之类的吧.
<MeaCulpa> 美工
<xghost> 尽得魔都长摸娘的真传啊
<MeaCulpa> 中国妹子，你忘了
<MeaCulpa> 美工啊
<MeaCulpa> 大把的水灵的美工
<yunfan_> 不知道 linkedin老给我推荐上海的
<xghost> 爆
<iMadper> lol
<yunfan_> 我想要杭州的
<archl> 美工。。。
<xghost> 杭州和苏州才是人间天堂
<yunfan_> 额 谷歌在帝都居然还招人
<xghost> yunfan_: 招来有啥用
<archl> yunfan_: 去那些地方的人也就那些？
<MeaCulpa> google照得都是手机Java码工了
<xghost> 谷歌跟zf唱反调
<MeaCulpa> google烂的很
<archl> 工人就是多
<xghost> 在滴都是呆不下去的
<MeaCulpa> Google码工很烂的
<MeaCulpa> 我知道不少烂人去了
<xghost> 只好跑到香港赖着
<xghost> googel的设计超烂
<yunfan_> 给我帽子 我要t了这五毛
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 可以点下烂人名不
<xghost> 美工设计没有品味
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series 显卡 12.04 64位系统 如何安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442238 如题： 近期刚装了ubuntu 12.04 64位系统，安装显卡遇到一些问题，求朋友们帮忙指点指点。 笔记本型号：ThinkPad L412 显卡型号：Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/510
<^k^> 0 Series] 统计信息: 发表于 由 haozhidong2010 — 2013-05-21 13:24
<iGoogle> 谷歌的界面，明显比18m的好。 lol
<MeaCulpa> Google的Engineer比较烂，也许有不少牛逼的数学家，但是Engineer真的不咋的
<xghost> yunfan_: 不要动不动就扣某人五毛
<xghost> 不要乱扣帽子
<iGoogle> 18m的丑的notes啥的
<archl> xghost: blue。。。
<yunfan_> 那涨价了？
<yunfan_> 六毛
<archl> iGoogle: 别黑 18m，那个对应使用者不如谷歌多
<xghost> yunfan_: 是3毛
<iGoogle> 那倒是。
<xghost> 没涨价
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 数学家是这样的 我就认识几个搞数学的 论道一套又一套 写起代码来就不行了
<xghost> 现在水军多了
<yunfan_> 不过牛逼的一个数学家可以顶几千个程序员啊
<xghost> 抢生意的太多
<yunfan_> xghost: 原来你3毛 国家只补贴2毛
<xghost> 没五毛那么好赚了
<archl> xghost: 某你啊。。。
<xghost> 你猫多啊
<xghost> archl: 知道啊
<archl> xghost: 你然是羊毛的孩儿
<iGoogle> iMadper: 没片子
<xghost> yunfan_: 这家伙
<xghost> 我说了google的一句话
<xghost> 你就乱说什么五毛
<xghost> 人身攻击啊
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 给我个帽子
<iGoogle> 。你准备自宫？
<yunfan_> 没有 玩玩而已
<iGoogle> irc不生气的。
<xghost> iGoogle: 他想用来T我而已
<xghost> oo
<iGoogle> iMadper: 
 * archl 玩丢帽子游戏
<xghost> LOL
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋不来，不好玩
<xghost> 走了
<yunfan_> 我想禁言
<yunfan_> 让人可以看不能说比t效果好
<iMadper> iGoogle: 啥片子?
<iGoogle> iMadper: 没片子，你推荐。
<yunfan_> adam8158: 嘿嘿 
<iGoogle> imtxc .
<yunfan_> adam8l57: heihei
<archl> imtx .
<adam8l57> 大家好
<archl> iMadper: 骗子啊
<xghost> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130521/002394.htm
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 13英寸苹果MacBook如何选？都有显卡性能缺陷_数码_腾讯网
<^k^> adam8l57:点点点.  13:50 
<adam8517> 正主来了
<adam8157> 空格也行?
<iMadper> archl: 啥?
<adam8157> 哦
<adam8517> 额  空格也行 狠
<adam8l57> ...
<adam8157> 我勒个擦, 你们这是在干啥
<adam8517> 原来是哥把阿丹给糊住了
<adam8l57> ....
<adam8517> 看来那个理论果然是对的 只有头尾一样就行
<adam8157> jyf imtxc 擦
<adam8517> xixi
<iGoogle> 一堆蛋蛋。nnnnd
<adam8l57> adam8157: 刚才神说想你了
<iGoogle> oops
 * adam8l57 cosplay
<iGoogle> .
<archl> iMadper: 我忘记了，刚才为什么输入那三个字呐。
<freeflying> adam8l57: magic trackpad现在能用不
<adam8157> freeflying: 晓不得, 赞助个搞搞?
<iGoogle> 又南腔北调的蛋蛋。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你居然杀俘虏
<iGoogle> 不会说话了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我都投降了
 * imtxc 感觉不爱 adam8157 了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你该死，不改回来，他还不敢补全踢
<imtxc> .......
<iGoogle> lol
<eexprees> adam8157: 叫猴总赞助个云主机才是正理
<iGoogle> adam8157: 又有四川女友了？
<iGoogle> 。。
<eexprees> freeflying: 上次你说 如果我搞个举报骗子的网站 你可以赞助个awk资源？
<eexprees> aws
<iGoogle> .
<freeflying> adam8157: 拿70刀来
<adam8157> freeflying: 你也忍心欺负穷人
<freeflying> eexprees: amazon免费让你用一年啊
<eexprees> freeflying: 要信用卡 怕老外乱扣
 * imtxc 下线了 你们说的我都看不懂
<eexprees> 而且我想做截图的 流量大
<freeflying> eexprees: 你写好，我去部署
<eexprees> 做在国内我怕被人查出来灭全家
<eexprees> freeflying: 可以
<eexprees> freeflying: 不得泄露我的个人信息 从今天起 我的名字叫张斌
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> eexprees: 我叫李涛
<eexprees> 你明白就好
 * imtxc 手里有个李涛的身份证
<eexprees> imtxc: 你叫晓亮Lee
<iGoogle> 死家伙
 * adam8157 我叫大爷
<imtxc> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<archl> imtxc 李那厮 就是你的名字了
<archl> 。
<archl> imtxc 玩到了
<adam8158> 次哦
<archl> imtxc 好久不见
<adam8158> archl: 恩啊 好久不见
<archl> adam8157:  。。。
<iGoogle> 草。排号啊
<adam8158> 恩
<freeflying> win 34
<adam8157> freeflying: ban他
<adam8158> freeflying: 赞
<adam8158> adam8157: lol
<iGoogle> ff居然不会命令行。。。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 冤枉了的蛋蛋
<imtxc> 不是吧
<freeflying> win 35
<imtxc> 承受能力这么差？
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋痛苦的掩面跑了
<eexprees> freeflying: 你合肥那房主人了么
<iGoogle> 死jyf。改名吧
<freeflying> access eexprees 早卖了
<eexprees> freeflying: 额 想不到你还是炒房团团员
<eexprees> jyf是谁 我是zb啊
<iGoogle> 。是贱淫妇
<iGoogle> 不是你。哈
<eexprees> hoho 我是装逼
<xghost> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130521/002327.htm
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 携超15公斤大米香港过境属犯罪 最高罚5万_大粤网_腾讯网
<eexprees> 话说我以前认识一个湖南的 所写也是zb 不过他姓左
<iGoogle> 去。我踢你了
<zhb> 这下你满意了
<iGoogle> 好吧
<xghost> 根据《储备商品条例》，一旦携带超过15公斤的大米过境被查出即属犯罪，一经定罪，最高可被处罚款5万港元及监禁1年
<zhb> 啊 对了 台准备立法允许船运雇佣私人武装
<zhb> 好 我解放了 准备搞一搞那个举报骗子中介的网站
<zhb> freeflying: 侯总 你确定能出主机？ 可别放我鸽子啊
<lingshu> 唉
<lingshu> 我发现英语真要说的时侯,就各种词穷,各种词不达意
<lingshu> 郁闷
<suiang___> hi
<lingshu> 我都想老外是否能理解我说什么
<lingshu> 啊,崩溃了
<freeflying> zhb: 能
<^k^> suiang___:点点点.  14:13 
<lingshu> 我也希望能呀
<lingshu> 而且有时侯用错了,很郁闷也没人给你纠正什么的
<zhb> 好 豁出去了 我痛恨那些骗子 这回要弄死他们
<zhb> 记得我nick zhb
<suiang___> 支持你整死骗子 
 * zhb call me brother bin
<xghost> http://news.ifeng.com/shendu/21sjjjbd/detail_2013_05/20/25489160_0.shtml
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 广东镉大米溯源：湖南湘江镉超标达1800倍_资讯频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> HD4000叫有性能缺陷……
<onlylove> 比起G610什么的实在多了
<xghost> onlylove: 再加多一个0就更实在了
<xghost> HD40000
<lispghost> qq
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0521/140820_oMCZ_5189.jpg
<koe> 请问谁有ldap的管理经验啊
<roylez> imtxc: 你把夏利气跑了？
<iGoogle> roylez: 这么称呼蛋蛋了？
<fleehode> roylez: 最可恨的是我对啊蛋还有一句话没打完 生生的噎住了
<fleehode> imtxc: 该你夜夜听叫床
<xghost> http://news.qq.com/a/20130521/004962.htm#p=2
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 高清：西安居民区门前挖深沟 市民凿墙寻路_新闻_腾讯网
<xghost> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/662/66201/6620173_980x1200_0.jpg
<iGoogle> roylez: http://img.hb.aicdn.com/dba9dba7863e63ff90c3d8447383edeb0e2f694413f31-rvX7An_fw580
<fleehode> 西安
<xghost> iGoogle: 你发的啥啊
<xghost> 渣渣
<xghost> 渣神
<xghost> gebjgd: 你们那里有龙卷风么？
<gebjgd> xghost, 你们哪里有民主么
<feiyin> ??
<xghost> gebjgd: 有主打唱
<feiyin> ??
<iGoogle> 草，有一个笨蛋，打电话约见面。居然在武汉某大楼等我。猪。
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 开房等你？
<feiyin> ??
<xghost> iGoogle: 面基啊
<xghost> LOL
<iGoogle> 啥破公司的，来过一次，肯定搞错人。
<xghost> iGoogle: 那机油看上你了
<iGoogle> 世强
<xghost> iGoogle: 不是世嘉？
<xghost> http://news.qq.com/a/20130521/013042.htm
<fleehode> iGoogle: 网友见面信不得啊 
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 河南明确欠薪定罪标准 欠薪8000元以上入刑_新闻_腾讯网
<feiyin> ??  ????????? ?
<feiyin> ???
<feiyin> ¶÷¶÷ 
<feiyin> ...  ºÃÁË
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求一款ubuntu下面的vpn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442241 我玩HON更新时老是失败，有人说要挂vpn，但是，网上好多关于ubuntu翻墙都是针对浏览器的。有没有一款独立的 vpn能翻墙啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-05-21 15:06
<roylez> iGoogle: 蛋蛋当年的email是 xiali AT greenhat dot com
<xghost> http://www.mwelab.com/index.php/en/products
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ MWE Lab - Products403 Forbidden
<xghost> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-225024-1.html
<^k^> xghost ⇪ t: 罗技官网增加“Linux兼容” - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区 
<xghost> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20130515/139244.html、
<^k^> xghost ⇪ t: 为什么DRM是邪恶的_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<netsnail> http://v.qq.com/boke/page/t/6/0/t1043jz5o60.html?qq-pf-from=qqconnect.share2qzone&_out=101
<^k^> netsnail ... ⇪ 腾讯播客-Qpai Video
<netsnail> ^k^: 真聪明
<^k^> netsnail, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色。  16:01 
<netsnail> ^k^: 猜
<^k^> netsnail, 你猜怎么着吗？  16:03 
<netsnail> ^k^: 白夸你了
<^k^> netsnail, 我不够了解，让我们来谈谈我的礼服。  16:04 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初来报到，请多关照。ubuntU支持WPS吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442242 当个小网吧的小网管，近日老板说将电脑全部更换系统（好像是微软版权问题），装系统搞好了，但不知安装什么文书处理软件啊，，，好像WPS有个免费版，不知什么样安装到UB系统上呢，，，有请各位哥哥姐姐
<^k^> 指点下，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdqygs — 2013-05-21 15:27
<iGoogle> roylez: .. 有空翻译一段视频？
<fleehode> 额 主席还外包翻译？
<iGoogle> 包
<cherrot> openshot不给力，还有比较不错的非编软件么？ 现在在用lives,可为毛导入个700M的文件都得花半天？
<iGoogle> lives不更卡死？
<iGoogle> pitivi吧
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<cherrot> iGoogle, 嗯 卡死。。
<iGoogle> or avidumux
<iGoogle> gfrog: .
<cherrot> iGoogle, 可以自定义宽高比吗？ 我只有这一个需求
<iGoogle> gfrog: 乐乐不理人。你召唤下
 * gfrog 感脚自从壕基铛走了之后，这频道的RHer就咻一下都没了。
<fleehode> iGoogle: kick一下?
<iGoogle> cherrot: 这是滤镜功能了。通常有。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃要跟他搅基？
<fleehode> 虹猫的都被啊蛋给+b了
<iGoogle> 是要踢踢了
<cherrot> iGoogle, lives已经吧我硬盘吃光了。。。  openshot导出视频时就不能自定义宽高比 很是头疼。 因为我需要把视频旋转90度
<iGoogle> cherrot: openshot也应该有滤镜。只是记得那些py的滤镜，好卡的
<xghost> http://img.ithome.com/newsuploadfiles/2013/5/20130521_143817_618.jpg
<cherrot> iGoogle, 和滤镜没关系吧？ 我说的是导出视频时的视频尺寸
<iGoogle> pitivi带gstreamer的插件，做滤镜
<iGoogle> 要变形的嘛
<iGoogle> mencoder都带。
<cherrot> iGoogle, 我试试  。 我的需求就是把视频旋转90度然后导出。
<iGoogle> smoke
<cherrot> iGoogle, 看来pitivi能搞定 多谢 ：）
<iMadper> iGoogle: 最近忙着ntr, 都没看电影.
<xghost> 有谁在用Hangouts
<iMadper> xghost: .
<cherrot> xghost, .
<xghost> hangouts这个翻译有点怪怪
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: fmpeg -vf 'transpose=1'
<xghost> 这个摆明就是个GTALK的升级版
<MeaCulpa> 晃悠
<xghost> 不是晃悠，是汗够特色
<xghost> han=汗 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 听不懂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442245 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBoHZuauL8 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-05-21 16:15
<xghost> gou=够
<xghost> ts=特色
<cherrot> iGoogle, 可是pitivi好像不能旋转视频。。。
<iGoogle> cherrot: 缺省没安装全滤镜，你找找吧
<iGoogle> iMadper: 啥ntr
<cherrot> iGoogle, 嗯
<iMadper> iGoogle: 牛头人
<iGoogle> 啥哦
<iMadper> iGoogle: 对了, 崽崽看不看钢铁侠的?
<iGoogle> 黑黑的场景。不好看
<cherrot> iGoogle, 找到了  I love you!
<iMadper> iGoogle: ... 
<iGoogle> Oblivion
<iGoogle> 没这个
<iGoogle> cherrot: momo
<iMadper> 电影? 遗忘?
<iGoogle> 是
<iGoogle> 下了一个cam版本，下了一个加密版本。nnnnnnnnd
<iMadper> cam版本? 
<iMadper> 自己用摄像头偷拍的?
<huntxu> iGoogle: cam的適合你
<iGoogle> 。。海盗湾的
<iGoogle> huntxu: piapia
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice SmartArt Template http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442246 http://templates.libreoffice.org/templa ... d-template 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-05-21 8:49
<williangliao> 人呢  出来扯蛋了
<suiang> 都冬眠了
<williangliao> suiang: 也就是说都变冷血了？
<suiang> 大概估计是 
<suiang> williangliao ^_^
<williangliao> suiang: ……
<archl> http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center/smartart-objects-workaround-template
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: SmartArt Objects Workaround Template — LibreOffice Templates
<archl> 狗狗来？
<archl> roylez: 乐乐买乐透了没
 * archl 发现自己连开两瓶红牛，拉环上都写着赠品，那是什么
<archl> iMadper cherrot 拉环能去兑奖么——不知道哪里买的
<iMadper> archl: 得看店家心情.... 好多地方都会说不能换之类的...
<xghost> archl: 你确定你买的是红牛？买的不是山寨红牛？
<xghost> LOL
<suiang> 去APPLE店 给换个iphone5 哈哈
<xghost> archl: 很多山寨红牛哦
<xghost> 外面的印刷配色几乎一样的
<suiang> 那给换山寨iphone也好呀 
<suiang> ^-^
<xghost> 换个山寨三星的
<archl> xghost: 哦。
<xghost> LOL
<archl> iMadper: 。那去超市就不会拒绝了？
<xghost> SANSUANG
<iMadper> archl: 没试过, 你去是是看?
<netsnail> 有做JAVA的吗/
<iMadper> netsnail: 没.
<netsnail> iMadper: 谢谢
<archl> xghost: 山寨不会做这种破事，否则谁买他们的
<suiang> 超市给你换安尔乐
<netsnail> 还有吗？
<xghost> N诺基亚nokia=nckia
<archl> iMadper: 好，下次有谁去超市，我就把这个拉环送出
<netsnail> 有人用过gw6c
<netsnail> 吗
<xghost> 没
<xghost> 那个是神码 
<netsnail> 一个小软件
<netsnail> 现在不知道被什么换掉了
<suiang> 干嘛用滴
<netsnail> 过时的东西了
<netsnail> ipv6 tunnel
<netsnail> 这里有多少是专门做运维的啊
<williangliao> netsnail: 这玩意干嘛用的
<netsnail> tunnel...
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 源里已经有wps了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442248 yaourt -S kingsoft-office，兼容性比libreoffice好一点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dtph — 2013-05-21 17:31
<feiyin> Ï°àÁË
<^k^> feiyin say: 下班了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<feiyin> 使用 utf-8  ？ 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位debian挂载32位dvd源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442252 我需要安装ia32-libs，64位debian如何挂载32位dvd源？ 我用 deb file:/media/dvd1 wheezy contrib main 把这个添加到源里，64位的dvd光盘没问题，但32位的就会出错。 如果执行 dpkg --add-architecture i386 就会变成 无法下载 file:/media/dvd3/dis
<^k^> ts/wheezy/main/binary-i386/Packages 无法找到该文件 请帮忙看看，感谢 统计信息: 发表 …
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • KompoZer 的一个翻译错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442254 表格菜单里的“加入选中的单元格”，应该是“合并单元格” 类似的还有“在右边加入单元格”，应该是“合并右边的单元格” 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-05-21 18:49
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • B75-D3V板载声卡记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442255 vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf 添加一行： options snd-hda-intel model=generic 不知道为啥 统计信息: 发表于 由 nkadun — 2013-05-21 19:13
<xghost> 才用了9天的混合硬盘就提示即将发生故障
<xghost> 坑跌
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * kenifanying 各位用goagent的，最近上youtube, twitter之类的网站有问题没？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 貌似我用的代理都不能上 youtube blogspot twitter facebook 其他被封的都能用代理上
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 奇怪，gfw最近发飙了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 可能快到6月吧
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我用goagent youtube, google plus twitter, facebook 全部连不上去
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 敏感时期。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 用vpn ssh代理之类的能行不？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt,  貌似vpn ssh 也被gfw攻陷了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 挂代理上，也更加上不去。。
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我这边好像是dns根本无法解析
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我这里有时 QQ 163 什么的也上不去。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 都是 国内的基本都是显示dns错误
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 你用什么代理？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我挂goagent ，用全局代理， 163之类的没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ tor,,, 现在 tor也上不去
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, tor我就没有几次能连上的。。。
<xghost> 不用什么vpn照样可以连接啊
<kenifanying> xghost, 怎么链接？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ .. 
<xghost> 直接连接就行了
<xghost> 都不用怎么折腾的
<kenifanying> xghost, 比如？ 怎么连youtube?
<kenifanying> xghost, 用ipv6  ?
<xghost> 我现在头痛的是我的硬盘刚买几天就要挂了
<xghost> kenifanying: 直接连接，输入网址，然后确定
<xghost> 就可以登录了
<xghost> 我经常在上面看Ubuntu的视频
<kenifanying> xghost, 你不在大陆？
<xghost> 在啊
<xghost> 怎么不在
<kenifanying> xghost, 。。。。。。
<kenifanying> xghost, 你用的什么网络。。。
<xghost> 电信
<xghost> 联通也有
<xghost> 电信是2M的
<xghost> 联通的是4M
<xghost> 上班的地方是电信
<xghost> 住宿的地方是联通
<xghost> roylez 硬盘刚买几天，出故障能退换么？
<xghost> 还没到15天
<kenifanying> xghost, 看来是人品问题啊。。。
<xghost> 那个硬盘是质保3年
<xghost> kenifanying: 我看的都是英文的视频
<xghost> 不带中文标题的视频
<kenifanying> xghost, 我也是上去看英文的tutorial
<xghost> 不关政治之类的视频
<xghost> kenifanying: 带中文标题的视频就会错误
<xghost> 不能看
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 我遇到过了。连接重置
<kenifanying> xghost, 我这边压根就连不上youtube
<xghost> 我的可以
<xghost> 推特是不用上去的
<xghost> 直接在硅博上就可以发推了
<xghost> 也可以搜索
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> Got some lovely Raspberry Pi Swag? We'd love to see photos of you wearing it/using it etc! E-mail pics to swag@raspberrypi.org :-)
<xghost> 这个就是在推特上复制过来的推文
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 这是怎么搞得。。。
<jiero> 网络完蛋了。
<jiero> 所有域名解析都被封杀。。。
<xghost> jiero: 啦啦啦来
<jiero> 就算ssh vpngate，能去的网站除了 code.google.com 之外别无其他。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Code (@ google.com)
<jiero> 还有就是可以收发邮件，来 irc。
<jiero> lol
<xghost> 嗯
<xghost> 大把的网渣
<xghost> 老板给伦敦同事带的礼物是铁观音茶。我问:“英国人能理解这玩意儿不？” 老板得意地说:“我就给他们讲，这是Chinese Iron Lady。
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google 放弃 XMPP 协议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442258 电子书 写道 "在上周的Google I/O大会上，Google推出统一跨平台聊天应用 Hangouts 取代Google Talk。Google Hangouts与Google+更好的整合，但目前只有Android、iOS平台应用以及Chrome浏览器扩展。不幸的是， Google Hangouts不支持XMPP协议 。 Goog
<CyrusYzGTt> 观音本尊是男身 ，而且是妖族的。。 详情请看洪荒追忆录
<xghost> 为了接生，所以变成女神
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 观音应该是算是伪娘
<CyrusYzGTt> 为了让广大mm怀孕，
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<pt> 有玩过树莓pi的朋友在吗
<xghost> 树莓派是个啥？
<xghost> 等吃
<xghost>  是不是能吃的？
<xghost> 和苹果派一样么？
<pt> c
<xghost> c？
<CyrusYzGTt> c艹
<xghost> c———》》》》》》>>>>>>>
<pt> 打错了
<xghost> 乖袜子
<pt> tmux create window 的快捷键
<xghost> 。
<chenqisu23> 来人呐
<xghost> 咋
<xghost> 大人
<xghost> 有何吩咐
<xghost> 是不是要上汤
<xghost> ?
<chenqisu23> xghost: 没　我说以前上来都有不少人在扯蛋的
<chenqisu23> xghost: 今天竟然没看到　　　
<xghost> 蛋疼了
<xghost> 所以就没人扯了
<xghost> 扯多了。蛋疼
<chenqisu23> 哈哈
<wfyu> 有人知道如何去掉面板上邮件图标里的“在线，离线”等图标的方法吗，已经卸载了empathy等，用不着这个
<pt> wfyu: 卸掉 thunderbird
<xghost> 那是个状态指示器
<xghost> 你看上面安装了一些面板指示器之类的小程序
<wfyu> 需要邮件和xchat通知图标
<xghost> 恩
<xghost> 上线是很有用的
<wfyu> 但不要上面的隐身忙碌等图标
<wfyu> 用不上的
<xghost> 我就一直用那个
<xghost> 很实用
<wfyu> 如果不用呢
<wfyu> 没有聊天工具，就用了xchat
<xghost> 不用的话，你就去软件中心看，你安装了哪个软件
<pt> 好像没有比较好的方法
<xghost> 删除掉就好了
<xghost> pt: 树莓派是什么？
<pt> 我也是不喜欢那个，先是删了empathy，然后thunderbird
<wfyu> 我查了indicator里不知道那个是相关的
<xghost> 是不是可以吃的/点心？
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat +1
<wfyu> 已经删除了empathy
<pt> xghost: http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<^k^> pt ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<xghost> wfyu: empathy很好用啊
<xghost> 我一直用这个
<wfyu> thunderbird还是不想删除，一直用的
<xghost> 累鸟可以删除
<xghost> 那个没什么用了
<xghost> 除非你经常用来收取电子邮件
<xghost> 现在用电子邮件的都很少了
<wfyu> 我经常收邮件，很少聊天
<xghost> 哦
<wfyu> 偶尔聊都是用的xchat来这里看看的
<xghost> 那样的话，你还是得用电子邮件客户端
<wfyu> dui
<iMadper> wfyu: 经常收邮件, 就不该用thunderbird那东西...
<xghost> 恩，
<wfyu> 用哪个，已经习惯了
<xghost> wfyu: 我一开电脑就会自动登录IRC的
<wfyu> 我是偶尔开的
<xghost> 电子邮件的话，可以用手机收取
<wfyu> 我手机不支持，200元的nokia
<wfyu> 不喜欢手机
<xghost> 我有次用电脑上的电子邮件客户端收取，结果，把服务器上收件箱里面的邮件都删除掉了
<wfyu> 我都已经设定好了的，一直用了4，5年了
<suiang> 可怜的娃
<wfyu> 不大想换
<xghost> 手机的话，是蛮好的，
<xghost> 额
<xghost> 最痛恨的是hotmail了
<xghost> 垃圾邮件最多
<xghost> 不用微软的邮件服务
<wfyu> help
<feiyin> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> xghost§ 是 yahoo 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么用ftp软件上传网站后本地会增加一个上传文件的副本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442260 为什么用ftp软件上传网站后本地会增加一个上传文件的副本？是ubuntu 13.04版本的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian_lian — 2013-05-21 20:27
<xghost> CyrusYzGTt: 雅虎的也是一样
<xghost> 号称永远免费，邮箱容量无限大
<xghost> 都是忽悠
<pt> wfyu: 你在 /usr/share/indicators 下面看看
<xghost> 过不了多久，就关张大吉了
<pt> wfyu: 有没有相关的item，删掉试试
<wfyu> 好的， 我看看
<wfyu> 没有，只有雷鸟和empathy两个文件
<CyrusYzGTt> 最后还不是倒闭的倒闭，关闭的关闭
<pt> wfyu: empathy文件有什么呢
<wfyu> 打错了是xchat
<suiang> 为什么我empathy 进不了freenode的服务器
<suiang> 你们都用啥irc客户端？
<lingshu> pidgin
<suiang> 额 本来像用系统自带的empathy 怎么都搞不定
<hrzhu> 如果哪天gmail關了會怎麼樣
<suiang> 地球照转
<wfyu> 我的empathy也是，不能设置服务器
<suiang> 恩 对哦
<suiang> 设置服务器 就读不到
<wfyu> 打开以后就是设置账户登录，就没有高级选项
<wfyu> 我的系统是ubuntu12.04
<suiang> 可以直接进jb的服务器的ubuntu-cn的房间
<suiang> 我的是13.04
<wfyu> 我的就登录不了，
<wfyu> 也没有选择服务器的窗口
<wfyu> 只好用以前常用的这个xchat
<suiang> 先添加个jb的账号 然后加入聊天室 
<suiang> 只能进它自己的服务器
<wfyu> 对
<wfyu> 加聊天室就显示我自己，明显没登录，一点信息都没有
<suiang> 恩 
<suiang> 我这里也是 
<suiang> 我现在用irssi
<wfyu> 我现在就只用xchat了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问两个问题，支付宝插件安装和FLASH视频播放问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442264 又用回UBUNTU了，我这次装了13.04，以前在大学时玩了下UBUNTU感觉很好，可是由于毕业用的软件是WIN的，只能用回。我现在遇到问题了，就是支付宝下载的那个tar.gz文件装不了，双击是打开压缩文件，用
<^k^> 软件中心无法打开，用终端又未发现软件包，无法按照正则表达式 aliedit …
<lingshu> 用opensuse吧
<lingshu> opensuse源里面就有支付宝安装控件,不用你特别下来安装
<suiang> 机器人在发论坛链接 你回答有啥用 ^_^
<koko_zk1> 怎么将进入和离开聊天室的屏蔽掉啊？
<lingshu> 那是个机器人呀
<suiang> haha 
<lingshu> 我一直以为那是个半机器人
<suiang> 你以为呢
<lingshu> 我以为那是个半机器人
<iMadper> koko_zk1: 去看 提问的智慧
<iMadper> koko_zk1: 首先, 这个问题应该去搜索google, 不该来问. 其次, 你问这个问题, 要告诉别人你用的什么客户端. 
<chenqisu23> empathy
<yunfan> 嘛了个彼得
<sam-nya> 为什么我的shotwell打开几秒钟就自动关掉了。。。
<cherrot> sam-nya, 有log么
<sam-nya> 我看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442265 ubuntu麒麟，怎么用desl拨号连接上网啊，设置里面只有vpn设置啊，求解啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2013-05-21 21:17
<sam-nya> http://code.bulix.org/8hyl7p-83569 这样子的，都是libva的错误
<^k^> sam-nya ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个小问题，关于图形界面切回控制台。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442267 在控制台下通过命令 lightdm 进入图形界面后，在切回控制台ctr+alt+f(1 ~ 6)然后ctrl + c结束lightdm进程安全吗？ 如果不安全有没有什么安全的方式切回控制台。还有startx方案也是。 求解 : 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 k空坤 — 2013-05-21 21:34
<lm__> ubuntu unity  配置文件在哪
<xghost> gfrog: gfroggf
<xghost> 急哇
<xghost> 在干嘛
<xghost> http://ubuntuone.com/0aCVcuChk7x8wxnJD8AtL1
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • banshee 只能播放添加到列表的音乐文件吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442270 双击硬盘里的音乐文件不能播放, 列表里的没问题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2013-05-21 21:54
<yunfan> 被 lightdm的wiki搞郁闷了 终于搞定破鸟事  决定要编辑下wiki条目  freeflying 我的第一条wiki条目就献给wiki.ubuntu.com了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Home - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<xghost> 买什么nas好呢？
<xghost> 谁给推荐个能离线下载的NAS
<SmartOne>  hi
<^k^> SmartOne:点点点.  22:20 
<SmartOne> ^k^:？
<^k^> SmartOne, 休息一下..  22:20 
<yunfan> freeflying: 挫 贵司还不给权限编辑
<roylez_> xghost: tplink wr703n
<xghost> 这是无线路由器啊
<xghost> 老大
<xghost> 我要的是nas
<xghost> LOL
<pt> 终于给连上了
<pt> 我的树莓pi
<SmartOne> ……
<pt> 完全headless
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 改了fstab，结果无法进入gdm，改用lightdm，又有问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442273 fstab设置没有问题，只是改了uuid然后加了一个挂载点（因为从home中间分出了一个分区单独挂载/usr），然后不知为何自动挂载ntfs的功能没有了，也进不了系统。 当然可能和开始的分区行为有
<^k^> 关系，我没有在liveusb改，而是： 先卸载/home 将新的分区挂载到/home/usr 把系 …
<sam-nya> ubuntu的irc频道一共有多少个语言的？
<iMadper> sam-nya: 没有人知道
<freeflying> yunfan: 你注册了？
<xghost> pt: 恭喜
<xghost> 咋连接上的
<xghost> 怎么连的
<pt> xghost: 全靠这篇文章了 http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=26795
<^k^> pt ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi • View topic - Raspi wifi setup
<xghost> 用的无线网卡吧？
<pt> xghost: 是啊
<xghost> 我就说啊，需要无线网卡
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 是不是很幸福啊
<pt> 你啥时候跟我说的
<pt> xghost: 问题又来了
<xghost> pt: 我猜的
<pt> 连一会就断
<solowc> xghost, LOL是啥意思啊
<xghost> 我猜你是用无线网卡连接上的
<xghost> solowc: LOL就是放声大笑
<solowc> LOL
<solowc> xchat可以设置编码吗
<xghost> 什么编码
<xghost> 没用过XCHAT
<xghost> 不懂
<solowc> 就是文字编码
<solowc> en
<xghost> 哇，用树莓派的小妹纸
<xghost> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/alan-pic-1-300x255.jpg
<xghost> 英国小萝莉
<xghost> 未来的程序媛
<pt> 人家在玩游戏
<solowc> 挺好看的
<xghost> pt: 快去英国预订
<xghost> 制造偶遇
<pt> pwd
<yunfan> pt: apt-blog是你的?
<pt> yunfan: 不是
<pt> yunfan: 哪个？
<yunfan> pt: 那个人的title居然也叫pt我以为是你
<yunfan> http://apt-blog.net/configuring_laptop_synaptics_touchpad_in_linux
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Linux下Synaptics笔记本触摸板的配置 | apt-blog.net 无证程序员的PT桑
<pt> 我看看
<yunfan> 无证程序员的pt
<pt> yunfan: 不好意思，不是一个人
<solowc> ^k^是bot吗？
<solowc> ^k^无所不知的说
<xghost> https://dev.openwrt.org.cn/wiki/prepare
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ prepare – openwrt-dreambox
<peterCN> 本本变得好热啊
<solowc> xghost, 这是啥
<xghost> solowc: 开发的网站
<solowc> peterCN, 天热了呗
<solowc> xghost, 你的？
<xghost> peterCN: 快买冰箱
<xghost> 把笔记本放进去快速冷冻
<peterCN> 汗～关闭不了独显没办法
<xghost> solowc: 不是我的
<pt> peterCN: 独显怎么关
<peterCN> 放冰箱里怎么用啊汗～
<pt> peterCN: 啥牌子的独显
<solowc> peterCN, 开着呗，我还嫌性能不够呢
<peterCN> ATI的
<peterCN> 主要时我用的GUEST登录的系统
<peterCN> 没权限关 
<solowc> peterCN, 不上100度，这本本你用到它自然老
<peterCN> 汗，100度没得估计有50多60了吧
<peterCN> 实在不行我看只能进BIOS里去关闭算了
<solowc> peterCN, 50多啊，这么好的，我的一直在60～70之间在飘啊
<peterCN> 大不了WINDOWS也不用来
<peterCN> 60～70？没那么夸张吧？
<solowc> peterCN, 是啊，反正也坏不了，我是性能至上的，还超频了
<peterCN> 你牛～主要是太穷，害怕搞坏来没钱买新的～～～
<solowc> peterCN, cpu和显卡应该很难坏的
<peterCN> 板子容易坏啊 
<solowc> peterCN, 50多度对电子元件和板子应该不大的，相信厂家都是以90度为标准的
<peterCN> 上次拆机就把板子拆坏来～悲剧啊，话说HP的本子真心不好拆，还是联想的好弄
<solowc> 我还有一次刷bios刷黑了呢，跑到售后重做的，花了100块啊
<solowc> 现在的机器都开始做的好拆了
<solowc> 我用的神舟的，便宜，也不怕坏，折腾来折腾去的也5年了
<peterCN> 话说神舟刚出来了款战神系列不错有人入手了没啊？
<solowc> 我也在流口水啊，可惜现在这个够用也不坏，想等到14nm的cpu出来
<ptbsare> 14nm的啥时候出？
<peterCN> 14NM？貌似现在只有22NM的吧？
<pt> jijijjijijiji
<ptbsare> 是么是极限
<solowc> 不说是年底投产，明年上半年出吗
<ptbsare> 几纳米？
<peterCN> 他说14纳米～
<peterCN> 不会吧没听说也/
<ptbsare> 极限是几纳米
<solowc> 不是吧，这个你也不知道，网上很多的啊，你搜一下就知道了
<ptbsare> 摩尔定律会失效么？
<peterCN> 我百度下先
<solowc> ptbsare, 极限说是7nm
<ptbsare> 估计以后或是量子计算机了
<ptbsare> 晶体管要被淘汰
<ptbsare> 摩尔定律还能成立
<peterCN> 汗～果然有14纳米的
<solowc> 有科技报道说已经有初步的量子计算机了，不过好像还不能叫计算机
<ptbsare> 那叫什么
<peterCN> 对啊那改叫啥？
<solowc> 生物计算机技术也已经做出了与非门的逻辑结构了，说不定有生之年真能看奥
<ptbsare> 有可能
<peterCN> 这些都太科幻来 点吧？
<solowc> 反正报道是叫计算机，困难都是集成问题
<ptbsare> 那样的生物计算机需要什么为能源
<namoamitabuddha> \q: Weiler-Atherton 是计算多边形的交的么?
<solowc> 没啥科幻的，也就是使用量子概念或生物细胞实现几种状态而已
<ptbsare> 电能？
<solowc> ptbsare, 让细胞存活的东西呗，还能是啥
<roylez_> xghost: 可以吧
<xghost> roylez 看了半天
<xghost> 那个还要回来自己刷的
<roylez_> xghost: 开会开完了
<xghost> 哦
<maivel_> test
<^k^> maivel_:点点点.  23:28 
<feiyin> 。。。
<xghost> roylez真辛苦
<xghost> 半夜还开会
<xghost> 等下去哪里腐败一下？
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 补偿一下小肚子
<xghost> 渣神呢
<xghost> 粗来
<roylez_> xghost: 半夜腐败毛
<xghost> 渣神
<roylez_> xghost: 渣神半夜都归西了
<xghost> roylez 喝夜粥啊
<roylez_> xghost: 没这习惯
<xghost> 鱼粥
<xghost> 小菜啥的
<roylez_> xghost: 打字都要拿另一台笔记本架着脑袋了
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 是不是眼皮打架了“
<xghost> - >_->
<sam-nya> 有没有什么好用的计算器软件？
<solowc> sam-nya, 系统自带的不行吗？
<sam-nya> solowc, 有没有支持自然书写的
<solowc> sam-nya, 不懂，不知道命令行bc命令符合不符合你的要求
<sam-nya> solowc, 就是结果能显示出像普通手写的公式一样，Casio那些计算器好像都能。比如说显示根号、分数之类的
<solowc> sam-nya, 不知道了，等其他人回答吧，没见到pc上有
<sam-nya> solowc, 好像有个叫微软数学什么的软件也是可以的= =｜｜
<piggybox> sam-nya: http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<^k^> piggybox ... ⇪ Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine
<sam-nya> piggybox, 算式输入的格式。。。
<solowc> sam-nya, 哈，这个网站不错，mark备用
<solowc> piggybox, 写错了啊
<piggybox> solowc: 什么写错了
<solowc> piggybox, 这个啊，上面那句是对你说的，打错名了
<maivel> www.pt80.com
<maivel> douban.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣 (@ douban.com)
<maivel> curl douban.com
<maivel> curl baidu.com
<sam-nya> 话说怎么禁用触控板？
<solowc> sudo rmmod psmouse这个是禁用的 
<solowc> sudo modprobe psmouse这个是启用的 
<solowc> 但是会将触点和触板都禁用了
<lomandv> 这是个用树莓做成超级计算机的，有兴趣买一堆树莓回来试试吗http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<sam-nya> 触点？
<^k^> lomandv ... ⇪ University of Southampton
<solowc> 反正你用这两个命令就对了
<solowc> 我就是这样禁用启用的
<solowc> 这个是网上搜的
<sam-nya> 呃，启用的命令。。。
<solowc> ？
<sam-nya> 启用不能= =｜｜
<solowc> 前面是禁用的，后一条是启用的
<sam-nya> OK了
<sam-nya> è°¢
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 问你一俗语
<NotMe> 谁会粤语的
<NotMe> 一担担，前面是什么啊
<NotMe> 德国香肠没来，他老婆是惠州的
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 问你粤语，一担担，前面那句是什么
<NotMe> 乜野乜野 一担担
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 在么，在线等额
<knownbad> 蛤？
<knownbad> NotMe: 你怎么知道是惠州的？
<D3finition> HI
<NotMe> 他自己说的额
<D3finition> 这里有广东的吗？
<^k^> D3finition:点点点.  00:16 
<NotMe> D3finition, ==> CyrusYzGTt 这个是广东的胡敏慧
<sam-nya> （举手）广州
<D3finition> 我是深圳的
<NotMe> sam-nya, 那个一担担的知道吗
<NotMe> sam-nya, 乜野乜野一担担
<NotMe> 我记得前面有还有的
<sam-nya> NotMe, 不知道啊。。。
<sam-nya> NotMe, 没听过有人这么说啊
<NotMe> 半斤八两的意思
<NotMe> 什么，什么，一担担
<D3finition> 你是指一口吗? haha
<xghost> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-497437761.24.KHvePY&id=20127383373
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ 官方代理-英国产树莓派B型512MB无线网卡套装(彩虹外壳)-淘宝网
<NotMe> 很常听的啊。哎 都是 “请说普通话” 害得，粤语俚语都丢了
<sam-nya> D3finition,  XX一担担 应该不是一口吧
<NotMe> 扁担
<NotMe> 一担担
<NotMe> 就是一边和另一边半斤八两，
<NotMe> 扁担知道不。
<D3finition> NotMe: 对这个没什么印象啊
<D3finition> haha
<NotMe> 啊
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 出来
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 一担担，前边是什么
<D3finition> 我也是很多俚语都丢了
<piggybox> 我现在说自己的方言就像脑子里在实时翻译普通话一样
<NotMe> 一担担肯定是有前后语的，忘了
<D3finition> NotMe: 恩啊 我也是
<lomandv> 不知道树莓能不能装ubuntu系统
<lomandv> xghost树莓PI能装ubuntu系统吗
<lomandv>  xghost树莓PI能装ubuntu系统吗
<xghost> lom
<xghost> lomandv: 能装debian
<lomandv> xghost我没用过debian
<xghost> Ubuntu系统不支持树莓派的arm硬件价格
<xghost> 硬件架构
<xghost> lomandv: debian和ubuntu用法类似
<xghost> 命令都是通用的
<lomandv> 不过debian所有软件都和ubuntu通用吧
<xghost> 会用ubuntu的命令，就会用debian的命令
<xghost> 软件不一定全部通用
<xghost> Ubuntu的软件包一般比较新
<lomandv> 那样说，debian就是ubuntu，ubuntu也是debian了
<xghost> debian的软件包是比较旧的。
<xghost> Ubuntu是从debian的基础上演变出来的一个分支
<lomandv> 不知道树莓与平常的电脑有什么区别
<lomandv> 会不会很慢或者什么的
<xghost> 很慢？
<xghost> 你不能用其他电脑和树莓派这样比较的
<lomandv> 我今天才知道有树莓这个东西
<xghost> 树莓派的处理器性能相当于奔腾，但是他的图形性能要好得多了，
<lomandv> 感觉挺好玩的
<xghost> 树莓派可是支持硬件解码高清视频的
<xghost> 这一点是非常牛的
<lomandv> 可以玩3D建模吗
<xghost> 主要是用来学习编程的
<xghost> 3D建模不理想
<lomandv> 编程我不懂，其它玩玩还有兴趣
<xghost> lomandv: 用来学习编程。
<xghost> 下载机
<xghost> 音乐播放器
<lomandv> 下载功能很强吗
<xghost> 家庭影音媒体中心等等
<xghost> 主要是树莓派的耗电量很低
<xghost> 可以用来整天开着下载
<lomandv> 呵 也对，我也是几天不关机在下载，这样说树莓真是下载机了
<xghost> 嗯
<xghost> 树莓派还可以用来做很多有趣的事情
<xghost> 比如可以当成一个闹钟
<lomandv> 如果是硬解码，我想装上blender进行3D建模应该可以玩一玩的
<xghost> 每天早上6点多的时候，就可以自动播放音乐
<xghost> lomandv: 很慢吧
<lomandv> 它不是没有时钟吗，要连接网络才能读取时间吗
<xghost> 毕竟树莓派的处理器很弱
<xghost> 是的没有时钟
<lomandv> xghost，你有树莓吗，如果有可不可以装个blender试试
<xghost> 但是开机的时候已经有时间了，一直保持运行
<xghost> 我没关机的
<xghost> 我的树莓派是可以保持联网状态的
<lomandv> 无线？
<xghost> lomandv: 我的树莓派没有连接显示器的
<feiyin> 一个多少钱 各位 
<xghost> lomandv: 是的，通过无线网卡连接到无线路由器上
<xghost> 377块钱一套
<xghost> 带外壳的
<xghost> 包邮
<feiyin> 一套里面一个板子，一个外壳 ？ 
<xghost> 带散热器，无线网卡
<xghost> 电源和数据线另外买
<feiyin> 数据线什么接口的 ？ 
<xghost> http://www.ickey.cn/raspberry.php?action=fangan&sub=total
<^k^> xghost ... ⇪ ICkey.cn-元器件搜索采购平台|树莓派(Raspberry Pi)官方授权代理|小批量IC在线采购|Mouser代购|Digikey代购| IC芯片采购
<feiyin> 电源呢 ？ 几V ？ 
<xghost> 电源是5V的
<xghost> 电源线是用microUSB接口
<xghost> 它是一款基于ARM的微型电脑主板，以SD卡为内存硬盘，卡片主板周围有两个USB接口和一个网口，可连接键盘、鼠标和网线，同时拥有视频模拟信号的电视输出接口和HDMI高清视频输出接口，以上部件全部整合在一张仅比信用卡稍大的主板上，具备所有PC的基本功能，只需接通电视机，即可玩游戏、播放高清视频，还可执行如电子表格、文字处理等功
<feiyin> 哦，知道了  
<xghost> 能。
<lomandv> xghost，377是不是贵了，好像网上200左右
<feiyin> 看起来不错啊 
<xghost> lomandv: 这个是带无线网卡+外壳+散热器+包邮的套装
<xghost> 是英国产的
<xghost> 在ickey上的正规报价哦
<lomandv> 是真正英国产的吗
<xghost> http://www.ickey.cn/images/raspberry/smp_gb_mib8.jpg
<xghost> 是的
<lomandv> 欣赏一下
<xghost> 现在工厂搬到英国去了
<xghost> 这个真的是很不错的一个产品
<xghost> 有很多的软件支持
<xghost> 好多的linux系统发行版都单独有个树莓派的版本
<lomandv> xghost，我刚才看到一篇关于把多个树莓连起来做成超级计算机的，很强大
<xghost> debian
<feiyin> 小小东西 ，很神奇啊  
<xghost> 恩，那个树莓派超级集群你也可以实现哦
<xghost> 你可以照他们提供的教程实现树莓派的超级集群
<feiyin> 不错
<xghost> 我一般是用来当作下载机和音乐播放器
<xghost> 还有视频播放
<xghost> 我的树莓派是没有键盘和鼠标的
<xghost> 也没有显示器
<lomandv> 我一直在想，它的硬解码能力对3D渲染应该是优势，如果多台连起来的话进行3D建模应该比平常的高配置电脑好
<xghost> 是吧，这个需要编程软件来实现的
<xghost> 现在有很多人用树莓派开发各种有趣的应用
<pt> 还在聊呢
<pt> 我现在碰到一个问题
<xghost> pt: 恩
<xghost> 啥问题/
<xghost> 》》》》》》》/
<pt> 我把img烧到sd卡上
<xghost> 然后呢
<pt> 默认的root好像只有1.9G
<pt> 我rpi-update一下救没什么空间了
<xghost> 可以扩展啊
<pt> :(
<pt> 怎么扩展
<lomandv> 可惜就恨我自己不懂编程，少 了好多好玩的东西
<xghost> pt: 你的SD卡是多大的
<pt> 4G
<xghost> 才4G啊
<pt> 还有2G是unused
<xghost> 。少了一点，我用的是16GB
<xghost> pt: 你可以运行rasp-confg
<xghost> 然后有个选项是让你选择把文件系统扩展到整个SD卡的
<pt> ok 我试试
<feiyin> rasp-confg这个是树莓派特定的命令 ？ 
<pt> 是的
<xghost> feiyin: 就是一个配置工具
<pt> xghost: 是不是这个 http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=27995
<^k^> pt ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi • View topic - Not enough Space on my SD card
<feiyin> 刚买到手里面就有系统么  ？  
<xghost> 命令行下的配置工具
<pt> feiyin: 没有
<feiyin> 哦
<feiyin> 那咋办 ？ 
<xghost> feiyin: 刚买的时候是一块电路板而已
<pt> feiyin: 像我一样，自己装
<feiyin> 任何一个 arm 版的linux  ？ 
<xghost> 需要自己下载回来，你也可以在网上买，人家刷好系统的SD卡
<xghost> feiyin: 不是任何一个arm版的linux
<feiyin> 哦
<xghost> 是有专门支持树莓派的linux版本
<feiyin> 知道了
<feiyin> 这个拿掉SD卡，还能启动起来吗 
<lomandv> 如果ubuntu出个树莓版就好了
<xghost> 有很多个发行版都支持树莓派的，
<xghost> feiyin: 拿掉SD卡就启动不了了
<xghost> SD卡相当于是树莓派的硬盘
<feiyin> 哦 
<xghost> 也可以设置多个系统启动
<lomandv> 它应该支持无限大的SD卡吧
<difan> there's hard limit for SD card
<xghost> 一般是64GB都是很大了
<xghost> 其实，可以把系统安装在U盘里面
<difan> SDXC: 2TiB
<lomandv> 64G装个系统一些软件，再升级一下就没了
<lomandv> 还要放些文档
<xghost> lomandv: 树莓派的系统不是很大的
<xghost> 4G的卡就可以安装了
<xghost> 16G的卡可以用好多文档了
<xghost> 要再大的话，可以用外置的移动硬盘
<xghost> 或者网络硬盘
<lomandv> xghost，如果不太麻烦的话我想请你安装一个blender试试，要相同版本的blender同时在树莓和平常电脑上测试一下，看操作感受如何
<feiyin> 这个也可以从U盘启动？ 
<xghost> lomandv: 是可以安装blender的
<xghost> 不过，我现在没有显示器
<xghost> pi@raspberrypi ~ $ sudo apt-get install blender
<xghost> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<xghost> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        
<xghost> 正在读取状态信息... 完成       
<xghost> 将会安装下列额外的软件包：
<difan> man
<xghost>   libglew1.7 libilmbase6 libopenexr6 libpython3.2
<xghost> 建议安装的软件包：
<xghost>   yafaray glew-utils
<xghost> 下列【新】软件包将被安装：
<xghost>   blender libglew1.7 libilmbase6 libopenexr6 libpython3.2
<difan> you're screwing up your raspberry pi
<xghost> 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 5 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 18 个软件包未被升级。
<xghost> 有 11 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。
<xghost> 需要下载 22.4 MB 的软件包。
<xghost> 解压缩后会消耗掉 54.2 MB 的额外空间。
<lomandv> 不一定现在，在你方便的时候试一试，我想知道它们的操作感觉和区别
<xghost> 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]
<xghost> lomandv: 应该没有那么流畅
<feiyin> 你这会用的就是树莓派 ？ 
<xghost> 树莓派的强项是视频播放
<xghost> feiyin: 我的树莓派一直都在运行的
<xghost> 都不关机的
<feiyin> 哦 ， 
<xghost> 保持响应的状态
<xghost> feiyin: 这样我可以用树莓派来下载东西
<feiyin> 哦 
<feiyin> 这个显示器怎么解决的？ 
<xghost> 比如我要下载个8GB的电影，我可以给树莓派添加一个下载任务
<lomandv> 下载的时候还是要接一下显示器才行啊
<feiyin> 电脑电视都可以 ？ 
<xghost> 让它日夜不停的下载
<xghost> feiyin: 我是用远程连接来管理树莓派的
<feiyin> ssh  ？ 
<xghost> 树莓派相当于一台远程的服务器主机
<xghost> 是的ssh连接
<feiyin> 。。。。  我怎么没想到呢  
<xghost> 也可以远程桌面
<feiyin> 我以为没显示器没法操作
<feiyin> 恩恩 vnc 就可以吧
<xghost> 可以在图形界面下访问远程的服务器
<xghost> 我很少用vnc
<feiyin> 不错 ssh 也够了  哈哈
<xghost> VNC消耗比较多的网络带宽
<xghost> 恩
<xghost> 我一般是在命令行下用树莓派播放音乐
<xghost> 我把树莓派连接到一个功放机
<xghost> 然后，音乐就源源不断的播放了
<feiyin> 这个不错
<xghost> 支持高品质的AC3音乐文件哦
<xghost> 一个文件好几百MB
<feiyin> 还是得装解码器吧
<xghost> 不用装解码器了
<feiyin> 直接硬解 ？ 
<xghost> 安装好系统，里面有个omxplayer的播放器
<xghost> 恩，这个是支持硬件解码的
<feiyin> 哦 
<xghost> 可以流畅的播放高清视频
<xghost> 树莓派的体积很小，可以部署在任何个角落
<feiyin> 真是个好东西
<xghost> 我用个大纸筒把它装起来，隐藏了
<xghost> 没人知道在哪个角落
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 每天，到了时间，它就会自动播放歌曲
<xghost> LOL
<feiyin> 有趣
<xghost> 这个是可以扩展成各种有趣的应用
<feiyin> 开源就是强大啊。。。。 
<xghost> 我想，这个可以用来做一个快艇的模型
<xghost> 把树莓派安装在一个快艇模型上面
<xghost> 还有安装摄像头
<xghost> 然后通过电脑无线网络遥控树莓派对快艇进行控制
<pt> xghost: 你知道的太多了。。。
<xghost> ，，，
<xghost> 皮毛而已
<feiyin> 淘宝有二百六七的
<NotMe> knownbad, 怎么那些五毛卖国，却要反过来骂别人是卖国贼，汉奸
<xghost> 对于一般的用户，要是不折腾，也可以用树莓派做成一个家庭影音中心
<NotMe> knownbad, 这世界完全颠倒过来了
<xghost> feiyin: 那是国产的红版哦
<knownbad> 没听过做贼的喊抓贼吗？
<knownbad> 你又傻了。。。唉
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你又开始蛋疼
<xghost> 只是一块主板，不带其他配件
<feiyin> 对啊 ，我看图是红色的板子  
<xghost> gebjgd: 早
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还不把他拯救出来
<NotMe> 呵呵，那些五毛骂我是汉奸，卖国贼，我骂会去了
<feiyin> 那个不行吗
<gebjgd> xghost, 晚饭时间
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你真傻
<NotMe> gebjgd, 问一下你老婆，粤语 “一担担” 前言是什么
<knownbad> 台湾人说李登辉最爱台湾，但李登辉自己想当日本人呢。
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> NotMe, 和他们说个毛啊
<xghost> feiyin: 行啊，那个是国产的，一般都有差距的
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 什么什么 一担担
<xghost> gebjgd: 吃啥呢》
<NotMe> 粤语来的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没办法，他不卖屁股。
<xghost> gebjgd: 你是不是不吃肉的啊》
<NotMe> 额，佛教徒？
<knownbad> 反正就是有那些自己没想法的人。
<NotMe> 胡敏慧好像是道教的
<NotMe> 额
<feiyin> 哦
<NotMe> 我匿了，我上来只问 一担担 前言是什么
<solowc> 这么晚了，不困啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你老婆说粤语的？
<NotMe> 好像什么和什么 一担担
<xghost> gebjgd: 吃包了没
<knownbad> NotMe: 去装死吧。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 好吧
 * NotMe 装死中...
<NotMe> 我匿了
<xghost> solowc: 不困
<xghost> NotMe: 哪里冒出的
<NotMe> 什么冒出的
<NotMe> knownbad, 你看，一叫我就翻生
<xghost> NotMe: 你从哪里冒出来
<knownbad> 不是往生吗？
<NotMe> 我？我从地里冒出的，我是葫芦娃
<NotMe> 额
 * NotMe 往生中
<xghost> 。。。
 * NotMe 往生中...
<feiyin> xghost: 这个咋样  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.UI4Gc9&id=19368971393
 * knownbad 超生中
<^k^> feiyin ... ⇪ 树莓派Raspberry pi升级版--swift board ARMCortex-A8 1GB开发板-淘宝网
<knownbad> NotMe: 你想上西方还是东方极乐世界？
<solowc> 》》》
 * NotMe 往生去北极中...
<NotMe> knownbad, 对了，
<NotMe> 好像在这讨论政治不好额
<NotMe> 三更半夜应该没事吧
<solowc> 跟时间没关
<knownbad> 你很贼哦。
<knownbad> 每次都是你自己说的还在装？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩那
<NotMe> 我不大懂联邦制，联邦制一定要所有州都是统一体制么？例如其他州都是民主，而一个州实行的是独裁。在联邦的国会，也保留这个独裁的州的席位。就是对这个独裁州，联邦层面民主，州内独裁。
<NotMe> 有这么奇怪的么
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你还是想个办法申请政治避难吧
<gebjgd> NotMe, 学凤姐 或者 学瞎子都行
<NotMe> 我是说假如，中国每个省自治，然后某个地方，就说西藏吧，他不要民主，要政教合一，宗教政治。这样可以的么，在人大中保留西藏的席位，让西藏的代表人为西藏谋利益。
<NotMe> knownbad, 可以的么？
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你该吃药了
<NotMe> 呵呵
<NotMe> knownbad, 说说嘛，我好安心额。
 * NotMe 巴巴望着 knownbad ，乞求得到救赎...
<NotMe> 好像我有点贱了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你必须变性 才能让 knownbad 救赎你
 * NotMe 巴巴望着 knownbad ，期望得到教诲...
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 好吧，不难为 knownbad 了。
<solowc> * NotMe 巴巴望着 knownbad ，乞求得到救赎...这个怎么来的
 * NotMe 往生中，没钱，选了噩梦模式...
<NotMe> solowc, /me 动作
<solowc> 没用过，有空了试试
 * NotMe 教导 solowc 使用 /me 命令表达动作ing...
<lomandv> xghost
<NotMe> 现在就可以试试啊
<lomandv> 兄弟没睡吧
<piggybox> gebjgd: 过几个月偶手机合约到期了，打算换android
<solowc> 准备走了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 不易
 * NotMe 竖起黑板，写上板书，教导着 solowc
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我很久不用合约手机了
<lomandv> xghost，看看这个好像比你的东西多啊
<lomandv> http://www.ickey.cn/raspberry_parts.php?part_id=409886
<gebjgd> piggybox, 苹果用户终于投奔android了
<^k^> lomandv ... ⇪ 树莓派专区|ICkey.cn-元器件搜索采购平台|树莓派(Raspberry Pi)官方授权代理|小批量IC在线采购|Mouser代购|Digikey代购| IC芯片采购
 * NotMe 扶起 solowc 缓缓地往门口走去
<NotMe> solowc, 再见了，我的朋友
 * NotMe 开始贫嘴了，忘了要干什么了
<NotMe> ios 是否可以运行 dbus 额
<NotMe> 这个从昨天问到现在，没人理我额
<piggybox> gebjgd: 主要是老婆被galaxy s4吸引
<NotMe> 是啊，设计手机，第一要素是要吸引顾客的老婆
<gebjgd> piggybox, 直接htc one
<NotMe> ios 是否可以运行 dbus 额
<NotMe> 有人懂吗？
<^k^> NotMe:点点点.  02:14 
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我就是不想买合约机器
<xghost> lomandv: 那个是外壳不一样哦
<gebjgd> piggybox, 但是很想入个htc one
<xghost> 另外一个是彩虹外壳是比较贵的，进口
<NotMe> 谁给我入个老婆
<piggybox> NotMe: 哦，htc one比s4好？
<NotMe> 啥
<NotMe> 什么 s4
<NotMe> 我是想问， dbus 是否可以在 ios 上运行
<xghost> 你说的这个是亚克力透明外壳，这个外壳很容易折断
<NotMe> ios是用什么来进行程序间的通讯的
<xghost> 我的外壳都给散架了
<gebjgd> piggybox, htc one外壳 外观 各方面都比s4好
<gebjgd> piggybox, s4太大了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你老婆干嘛的
<NotMe> linux，windows可用dbus，安卓也可以，meego也可以
<NotMe> 但是我想知道 ios 可以么？网上搜了一天了，没有答案
<xghost> gebjgd: 你咋不用苹果
<xghost> 我觉得你应该用苹果
<gebjgd> xghost, 傻逼才用苹果
<NotMe> ios 是通过什么来进行程序间通讯的。
<xghost> 苹果三件套太适合你了
<piggybox> NotMe: 没听说过ios能跑dbus
<xghost> gebjgd: 电脑手机平板
<gebjgd> xghost, 我只用linux android
<NotMe> piggybox, 额，那 ios 的程序间通讯用什么
<gebjgd> xghost, 苹果的烂机器 适合你
<xghost> gebjgd: 苹果的电脑也可安装linux
<piggybox> NotMe: 它自己的api吧
<gebjgd> xghost, 适合你的气质
<xghost> LOL
<NotMe> piggybox, socket 是可以实现，但是基本就是重实现 dbus
<lomandv> xghost，盒子没你的好看
<gebjgd> xghost, 那破键盘
<gebjgd> xghost, 那也叫电脑？
<lqi> linux下retina效果怎么样？
<xghost> 哪个键盘不好用了？
<NotMe> piggybox, 有名字的吗？我可以去找找资料。至少我可以弄个中间层，不用我的程序太大改动。
<xghost> lqi: 渣渣
<gebjgd> xghost, 苹果的电脑的键盘都不好用
<gebjgd> xghost, 唯一好用的笔记本键盘就是tp的
<xghost> 这样啊
<xghost> 我还准备入手一个mba呢
<gebjgd> xghost, 买吧  适合你的气质
<NotMe> 我猫又倒蛋了
<xghost> NotMe: 猫叔
<NotMe> piggybox, 知道api的名字么？至少让我能够找资料
<NotMe> xghost, 怎么
<piggybox> NotMe: 我不了解ios开发，你可以看看 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5468945/how-secure-is-inter-app-communication-in-ios 
<knownbad> NotMe: 找个对象不难，找个适合的难啊。
<xghost> 你咋不跟gebjgd打招呼
<^k^> piggybox ... ⇪ iphone - How secure is inter-app communication in iOS? - Stack Overflow
<xghost> 他在啊
<xghost> gebjgd: 猫叔特想你
<NotMe> xghost, 不是打了么，问他老婆 “一担担” 么
<xghost> LOL
<NotMe> xghost, 关键是他政治不敏感。
<piggybox> gebjgd: tp的键盘是没话说，我用了n年
<NotMe> xghost, 所以找 knownbad :)
<xghost> 恩，思想觉悟还不够
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有钱人
<xghost> gebjgd: 你肯定是用tp上瘾了
<xghost> 依赖了
<NotMe> piggybox, 谢了。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我觉得本子只有tp和mbp值得买，其他都是渣
<NotMe> 啥是 tp
<gebjgd> piggybox, mbp是最大的渣  宁愿买神舟都不买mbp
<xghost> 如同我同事一样，我同事买了个华硕用了不到两年就触摸板失灵了，结果他还是买了个华硕的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 键盘跟屎一样
<NotMe> knownbad, 合适不合适没关系。平淡生活，又不是爱情。
<xghost> 他说还是觉得华硕的好用
<xghost> LOL
<lqi> asus也出retina屏了，想黑苹果的话，可以试试
<xghost> 对他无语了，1366*768的带鱼屏还说好用
<lqi> 看过retina的话，绝对不想再回去了...
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你别盯着一点嘛，键盘没有tp那么好，不过也不算糟
<xghost> 最痛恨1366*768了
<lqi> 我也是...
<gebjgd> piggybox, 系统太次了
<NotMe> win8的系统如何
<piggybox> gebjgd: 方便省事
<lqi> retina都小一年了，windows, linux好像还没搞好呢...
<lqi> fusion这个东东，不知道win/lin会不会跟
<xghost> gebjgd: 你们怎么都买的到高分屏啊
<NotMe> lqi, 那shp支持的只能在 mac 才能用吗？
<lqi> fusion drive
<xghost> gebjgd: 在国内，一律的都是1366
<gebjgd> xghost, 屁
<gebjgd> xghost, 自己上zol.com.cn去看
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中关村在线 - 大中华区最具商业价值的IT专业网站 - The most valuable and professional IT business website in Greater China (@ zol.com.cn)
<solowc> 我的是神舟的hp860
<gebjgd> xghost, 一堆fullhd的屏幕
<solowc> 用了5年了
<NotMe> 我猫讨吃的。
<lqi> NotMe: win/linux的retina效果好像比mac还是差的
<xghost> 你说的那个款都是1366的
<solowc> 很好啊
<lqi> retina比fullhd高的
<NotMe> lqi, 哦
<lqi> fullhd的小点，看着太郁闷了
<xghost> lqi: 苹果的是专门优化的e
<lqi> 我现在就是
<pt> 有没有用过 hhkb 的朋友
<lqi> xghost: 苹果也偷懒了 http://blog.qt.digia.com/cn/2013/05/02/retina-display-support-for-mac-os-ios-and-x11/
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: Mac OS、iOS和X11的Retina显示支持 | Qt Chinese blog
<knownbad> NotMe: tp = thinkpad = 联想。
<xghost> 骚妮现在出了一款3200*1800的
<xghost> 13英寸笔记本
<NotMe> 额，讨厌联想，就如讨厌windows一样。
<lqi> 那些用retina显示，估计很棒，否则，眼睛就...
<NotMe> 联想干嘛捡ibm不要的
<xghost> 猫叔，恩，对联想无爱
<lqi> 笔记本里，tp还凑合吧
<NotMe> xghost, 我只对猫有爱
<xghost> 撑门面啊
<NotMe> 哦
<lqi> Lenovo(Legend)
<knownbad> 错了，thinkpad 是商业款中的极品。
<piggybox> tp是IBM日本设计的
<xghost> 用IBM成门面
<NotMe> 极品？极品也不爱。
<knownbad> 原本想给你个旧款的t60p.
<NotMe> 有什么平板的性能可比上笔记本的
<NotMe> 额
<lqi> 钱够么？试试这个？ http://www.modbook.com/modbookpro
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ Mac Tablet - Portable Tablet Computer for Creative Users | Modbook ProMac Tablet - Portable Tablet Computer for Creative Users | Modbook Pro
<NotMe> 别，上次送我月月，我不好意思到现在..........................
<NotMe> 其实我不习惯收东西的
<lqi> retina效果展示，http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/features-retina/ 没那么刺激吧，也差不多了
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ Apple - MacBook Pro with Retina display - Features
<NotMe> 有什么平板的性能可比上笔记本的
<knownbad> 那我丢了。
<solowc> tp不是已经被收回了吗
<knownbad> 可惜的是高解析的银幕。
<NotMe> 不是可以多屏的吗
<NotMe> 弄个多屏的摆在办公桌，多威武
<knownbad> 刚刚google了下可能有1600x1200。
<piggybox> 唉，我27'屏才2560想440
<piggybox> x1440
<knownbad> 但真忘了是多少了。
<NotMe> 有没有用旧式的显示管的屏幕当多屏的，那样子应该更威武
<piggybox> 电子枪那种伤眼睛
<xghost> 猫叔用25寸彩电
<NotMe> 层层叠叠地垒起来，那多威武额
<xghost> 做显示器
<NotMe> 25寸?
<xghost> 那就威武了
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 好似德国香肠在公司就有。
<xghost> 恩
<NotMe> 哦
<NotMe> 用旧式的来做多显示？
<xghost> gebjgd: lll
<knownbad> tp + docking station
<xghost> 嗯，你不是说威武么
<xghost> 那个才是威武
<NotMe> 是额
<xghost> 壮观啊
<NotMe> 用四五个来做多显示，更威武
<xghost> 将来是可弯曲屏幕的天下
<xghost> 环屏
<NotMe> 可弯曲我不觉得有什么好的。
<piggybox> 当哈哈镜？
<xghost> 无缝拼接啊
<NotMe> 可以像纸那样书写的，更好玩。
<xghost> 你玩游戏用三个屏幕是有缝隙的
<xghost> 可弯曲的屏幕就没有缝隙了
<xghost> 立体感更强
<gebjgd> tp + docking station是不错
<NotMe> 不能不喂猫了
<NotMe> xghost, 直接戴眼睛额。
<gebjgd> 但是自己买就太贵了
<gebjgd> 2000欧
 * gebjgd 吃晚饭 
<xghost> gebjgd: 。。。
<NotMe> google glass 是否可当3D眼镜
<xghost> 吃的啥
<xghost> 猫叔，GLASS是个玩具
<xghost> 不是3D的
<xghost> 就是一个普通的安卓系统
<knownbad> 直接戴眼睛 = google glass.
<xghost> 以后，根本就没有显示器
<xghost> 因为显示信号可以直接通过无线电波直达人类的脑部神经
<NotMe> knownbad, 额，我是说是否可以做到3D眼镜的效果
<xghost> 魔幻一样的感觉
<NotMe> xghost, 额，以后有一个外置脑袋，输出输入都通过无线电在外置脑与人脑建立连接。
<NotMe> xghost, 而且是双cpu，脑袋一个，外置电脑一个。
<NotMe> xghost, 同时工作。
<xghost> 无处不在的传感器
<xghost> 每个人都是联在网络上的
<xghost> 出生的时候，就给分配了一个ID
<xghost> 这个ID就是IPV6的地址
<NotMe> xghost, 还建立特殊的指令，直接与电脑相连。可以自动读取人脑的记忆备份到电脑，或者反过来，从电脑的硬盘恢复数据到人脑。
<xghost> 恩
<xghost> 直接把数据dd到人类的大脑
<NotMe> 过载怎么办
<NotMe> 或者被侵入，然后被人在远程格式化人脑，或者改变记忆怎么办
<xghost> 人类的大脑能存储的信息无限量的
<NotMe> 有限的吧
<xghost> 因为人类的大脑就是一个利用蛋白质和神经元网络存储的
<NotMe> 应当在人脑和机器间建立防火墙
<xghost> LOL
<NotMe> 或者人脑是只读，而不能写
<xghost> 错
<NotMe> 怎么
<xghost> 只读，就没有学习能力了
<xghost> 保存不了资料
<knownbad> 你要3D也可以但有些人会晕车。
<NotMe> 人脑自个保存啊，我是说电脑对人脑是只读。
<NotMe> 防止改写记忆或被格式化
<xghost> 应该是有个写保护模式
<xghost> LOL
<NotMe> 呵呵
<xghost> 这样，连接的时候，可以保证不会被写入垃圾文件
<lomandv> 人脑应该可写，这样就不用学习，把所有东西写进去就什么都懂了
<xghost> 节省教育的时间
<xghost> 恩
<xghost> 把人类的历史经验知识全部写入芯片
<xghost> 植入人体
<xghost> 当你需要什么知识的时候，那些资料就会自动弹出
<xghost> 在你的脑海屏幕中显示
<xghost> 这个才是所想即所得
<knownbad> 说的是cyborg了。
<xghost> 当然，还有一个摄像机，当你买东西的时候，或者是吃饭的时候，用这个摄像机对这食物自动检测是否正常
<xghost> 这样，你如果你吃的米饭含有重金属超标的话，系统就会自动在你脑海里报警
<alvin_rxg> 人类的未来就交给你们啦
<xghost> LOL
<knownbad> 那越南妹子呢？
<xghost> 啥越南妹纸
<xghost> knownbad: 你咋扯到越南去了
<knownbad> 有人懂得。
<xghost> alvin_rxg: 早
<cLeaMooN> google glass 2000欧？
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 早
<cLeaMooN> 晚上好
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 是早上好
<xghost> 我们是凌晨3点了
<xghost> LOL
<cLeaMooN> 我们是晚上9点
<xghost> 到底要不要 买个移动硬盘盒子
<xghost> 抓狂啊
<xghost> 买读卡器+硬盘盒子+带电源的USB集线器
<xghost> 我今晚买了个1TB的笔记本硬盘
<xghost> 换下来的笔记本硬盘放着就是浪费
<xghost> 所以需要个硬盘盒子
<piggybox> cLeaMooN: $1500吧
<cLeaMooN> 那加上关税也有1500欧了
<xghost> 睡觉了
<D3finition> cLeaMooN: 你在欧洲？
<xghost> 恩
<xghost> 在瑞典
<xghost> D3finition: 在瑞典
<xghost> 要不要过来玩
<D3finition> 在斯京吗？
<cLeaMooN> 是呀
<lomandv> xghost，一个RPI的CPU是700MHz，如果要达到I7CPU的速度，大概要多少个RPI组合起来才行啊
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 买了新笔记本了
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, ？
<lqi> 还有在瑞典的呢...
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 什么笔记本？chromebook？
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 不是  你不是要买个笔记本电脑么
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 直接从国内买个高分屏的笔记本就行了  比chromebook强
<cLeaMooN> gebjgd, 早买了，asus的
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 多少钱？
<cLeaMooN> 4k，i5, geforce 610M，还不错
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 啥机器？
<cLeaMooN> 13寸，分辨率略低
<gebjgd> cLeaMooN, 现在买本子 必须hd
<lqi> asus ux51vz, 2880x1620, http://www.amazon.de/Zenbook-UX51VZ-DB114H-Notebook-3632QM-schwarz/dp/B00CHM7FES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369164882
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ Asus Zenbook UX51VZ-DB114H 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<cLeaMooN> 太贵
<gebjgd> lqi, 你买的起？
<lqi> 这样的屏的，里面，好像不算贵了...
<cLeaMooN> 也太大
<cLeaMooN> 又有德国人了？
<lqi> en, 还没见apple以外出13寸retina屏的呢
<gebjgd> lqi, 13寸那么高的分辨率没法用了
<gebjgd> lqi, 纯毁眼睛
<lqi> 13寸retina，才合1280x800显示像素
<gebjgd> lqi, 1280x800少点
<gebjgd> lqi, 怎么也要fullhd啊
<cLeaMooN> 我的13寸才13xx
<lqi> 物理都x2, 2560x1600
<alvin_rxg> 有新淫？
<gebjgd> lqi, 那没必要了
<lqi> fullhd才1920x1280，差很多呢，hidpi模式下960x640，太小了...
<gebjgd> lqi, fullhd足够了
<lqi> fullhd比retina费眼...
<alvin_rxg> 1,7k 的笔记本！ 有钱淫啊
<alvin_rxg> retina 不是苹果那个么？
<lqi> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/21/samsung-13-inch-3200-x-1800-lcd-eyes-on/
<^k^> lqi ... ⇪ Samsung's 13.3-inch 3,200 x 1,800 LCD ships in Q3, we go eyes-on at SID (video)
<alvin_rxg> 低于1k么？……
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 彭佳慧 - 陪他
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/vYcUcip.png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个很郁闷， FedEx 今天没人干活么？ https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?tracknumbers=543588563625&cntry_code=us
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Track your package or shipment with FedEx Tracking
<NotMe> knownbad, gebjgd, 妈的，等得了那么久，被我骂的五毛不吱声了，睡觉，关机
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> 等谁？  翁美玲？
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 德国人这里有俩
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 大爷，您贵庚呀？
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 美国有一个。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你订了什么东西
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: odroid u2
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 你说我还追着翁美玲，我贵庚
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 这美国人，还找了中国妹子。
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 我说你还天天上网骂人的，您贵庚呀？似乎才18岁似的，像个大学生似的很容易被煽动了
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 彭佳慧 - 回味
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 我忽然有个想法，德国人 gebjgd 生了一孩子， 美国人如果生了一孩子，他们孩子对亲家，再生孩子，就是 中美德 混血了
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 明白我意思么
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 额
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 好玩的是，虽是中美德混血，但是他们的父母，爷爷奶奶，均是华人。 这又怎么算呢
<NotMe> 跑了，我白说了
<NotMe> 睡觉去
<NotMe> knownbad, gebjgd, 德国松鼠 睡觉去
<NotMe> 886
 * NotMe 往生去...
<knownbad> 猫呢？
<NotMe> 猫？累了睡觉。他很自觉的
<NotMe> 天冷，他谁我大腿
<knownbad> 父母都是华人哪来的混血？
<NotMe> 很暖和呢
<knownbad> 去吧，夏天怎么会冷？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕设？
<NotMe> 天热，它就睡书堆，他是文化猫
<knownbad> 你说的是国籍。
<NotMe> 我说天冷的时候
<knownbad> 反动猫吧？
<NotMe> knownbad, 是啊
<NotMe> 不是，技术猫，睡的是 c++,php,linux的书。我倒没基本政治有关的书
<NotMe> 没有一本政治...
<NotMe> 还好，儿子病好了，谁说老方法不管用的，昨天出一身汉，现在不是好了么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己玩
<NotMe> 汉=>汗
 * NotMe 往生去了...
<NotMe> knownbad, irc 如何 leave away
<knownbad> 自己查去。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有钱
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> å°± /help leave, /help away.
<NotMe> 无此命令
<knownbad> 呵呵。
<knownbad> 试试 /help 移民
<knownbad> 怎么会没有？
<NotMe> 有 /away 但是是说离开额
<knownbad> 那就去吧。
<knownbad> 安息吧。
<NotMe> 那怎么回来额
<NotMe> 我回不来了
<cLeaMooN> 吐槽不能
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 你看到我的笑话了么，我刚说完你就跑了
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 我忽然有个想法，德国人 gebjgd 生了一孩子， 美国人如果生了一孩子，他们孩子对亲家，再生孩子，就是 中美德 混血了
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 好玩的是，虽是中美德混血，但是他们的父母，爷爷奶奶，均是华人。 这又怎么算呢
<NotMe> away 的相反命令是什么
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你真的该吃药了  不能停的
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> away 的相反命令是什么 我回不来了，
<NotMe> knownbad, away 的反命令是什么额
<NotMe> 额 
<NotMe> 找到了
<NotMe> 差点往生就回不来了
 * NotMe 再次往生中...
<knownbad> 就打 quit。
<knownbad> 谢谢惠顾。
<gebjgd> NotMe, 笨 /away就是了 
<cLeaMooN> 谁说的他们的孩子是中美德的人
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 是外国人，除非选择放弃。
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, knownbad 是美国人，他老婆是中国人，他们儿子是不是中美混血
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, gebjgd 他是德国人，他的孩子是德国额
<knownbad> 妈的，干嘛扯我下水。
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为你老婆不下蛋
<NotMe> 没有美国人了额
<NotMe> 好吧。
<knownbad> 我是火星人，老婆是水星人。  孩子是海王星人。
<knownbad> piggybox: <== 有的。
<knownbad> 忘了。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep_: <=== 这个也是。。还是个Y世代。
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 是加拿大人
<knownbad> 哦，我错了。
<knownbad> 奇怪了，不是还有个北加的吗？
<NotMe> 是/a <这个？？？
<NotMe> 好久不见了
<cLeaMooN> 我是死人
<piggybox> 扯啥呢，德国不允许双重国籍
<NotMe> 我在往生之路中隔空喊话
<knownbad> 你是死而不僵。
<NotMe> 不说了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我想买个便宜的fullhd手机
<knownbad> 没的键盘喔。
<knownbad> 再说发售期买的又不划算。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看到联想的那个k900了么
<knownbad> 没，婚后没钱。
<knownbad> 联想不总是wannabe吗？  可信吗？
<knownbad> Thinkpad 快被联想搞成了 xps 了。
<NotMe> kn
<gebjgd> knownbad, tp改版了  我觉得不好看
<NotMe> knownbad, 结婚时有去赌城度蜜月么？
<knownbad> 不过这样也好，免的我一直想换个 x230。
<knownbad> 所以我说了啊。
<knownbad> 没蜜月，结完婚就回美国了。
<NotMe> 在中国结的额
<knownbad> 是啊，要不呢？
<NotMe> 不是美国么
<piggybox> 以前我妈有个手机是联想的，很烂
<knownbad> 原本想申请未婚妻签证的但想想得给岳母个交代。
<gebjgd> piggybox, 新的联想k900挺给力的 intel 的处理器
<knownbad> 所以就我和爸妈去中国一趟。
<piggybox> intel行不行啊？从来没见过用intel芯片的手机
<knownbad> 有的，但还没实证过。  第一代还是观望吧？
<gebjgd> piggybox, http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_k900-5241.php
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Lenovo K900 - Full phone specifications
<NotMe> 真好人
<gebjgd> 比最新的其他arm芯片强了很多
<piggybox> 5.5‘？那不是和note一样大
<gebjgd> 还fullhd
<knownbad> Fullhd 不稀奇。  47“ 电视也是 fullhd.
<NotMe> fullhd 是啥玩意
<NotMe> 怎么总说
<NotMe> 全高清??
<NotMe> 满高清？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你看看现在有多少手机是fullhd的
<knownbad> NotMe: 就全高清解析度。
<knownbad> 下半年就多了。
<knownbad> 苹果呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那垃圾
<knownbad> 说的是选择又没叫你买。
<knownbad> 你女儿的照片呢？
<knownbad> 看她像哪个巨丑的老爸。
<piggybox> s4看来不行，看好好几个差评，系统laggy
<knownbad> 同事买了个，只试用了几分钟还好。
<piggybox> s4 16g实际只有8g空间 ><
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我家的可是小美女
<knownbad> 没说她，说的是她老爸。
<knownbad> 肯定是基因突变。
<gebjgd> knownbad, http://www.weibo.com/u/2967629090?from=profile&wvr=5&loc=infdomain
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ RobinZhang623的微博
<knownbad> 操，还得登录。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> zo
<fivesheep_> 介绍几个美女给我啊
<knownbad> Buffet 吃的如何？
<fivesheep_> 还行
<knownbad> 去，Y世代不是很多吗？
<piggybox> 微博已经把我账号封了。。。
<knownbad> 听说附近的华人社区也蛮多的红娘。
<fivesheep_> not accessible
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你到底是哪个城市啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 妈的骗子。  还好我没去登录。
<knownbad> Socal.
<knownbad> 你有身份有事业的是黄金单身汉呢。
<knownbad> 不缺的，但得小心找。  很多需要办身份的。
<knownbad> 还是国内进口个？
<knownbad> 都忘了我 sina 的用户名。
<gebjgd> knownbad, http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/square/b0e26d22jw1e4v3qtv2u0j218g0xc424.jpg
<gebjgd> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b0e26d22jw1e4v3qtv2u0j218g0xc424.jpg
<knownbad> 她眼睛漂亮。
<knownbad> 鼻子肯定遗传了你。
<knownbad> 看起来健康精神，漂亮。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 跟我小时候长的一模一样
<gebjgd> knownbad, 眼睛也是我的眼睛
<knownbad> 呕吐袋快来。
<knownbad> 去你的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 事实如此
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和我小时候的照片一模一样的
<cLeaMooN> 想推，怎么破
<knownbad> 唉，女儿要长的像我就完了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 同情你下
 * gebjgd 睡觉去
<cLeaMooN> 刚结婚就想女儿
<^k^>  05:06
<knownbad> gebjgd: adios.
<NotMe> 还好，回来的时候过了呕吐时刻
<jiero> 问下， http无法使用是什么情况
<NotMe> 啥相应头额
<NotMe> 响应头都没？
<NotMe> jiero,  你用 firefox 吗？
<NotMe> jiero, 如果用的是 firefox，装个 httprequester 。
<NotMe> jiero, 这个可以看到 http 的请求，以及回应头。
<NotMe> jiero,  你用 firefox 吗？
<NotMe> jiero, 如果用的是 firefox，装个 httprequester 。
<NotMe> jiero, 这个可以看到 http 的请求，以及回应头。
<knownbad> 不是往生了吗？
<NotMe> e
<NotMe> 回来了
<NotMe> i'm back
<NotMe> mengfei, 看到了吗
<NotMe> 如果是firefox，装个 httprequester 插件。 可以调试
<NotMe> knownbad, 他不管我
<NotMe> 算了，不帮你了
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 骗子。
<NotMe> 什么
<NotMe> 我怎么骗人了
<NotMe> mengfei, 在么
<NotMe> 梦非？
<NotMe> 算了，不管他了。
<knownbad> ?
<NotMe> jiero, 在么
<NotMe> 在解答你的问题呢
<knownbad> 你茶喝多了？
<NotMe> jiero, 如果是firefox，装个 httprequester 插件。 可以调试 http 请求，显示请求头，和返回回应头
<NotMe> knownbad, 在解答他的问题额
<NotMe> http 的
<knownbad> 人家不理你，你还这么认真？
<knownbad> 你去买早餐吧。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 好吧
<NotMe> 帮我骂骂他
<knownbad> 可没这么闲呢。
<knownbad> 别看的太重。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 坚持党的领导、人民当家作主和依法治国
<knownbad> 党说去买早餐。
<NotMe> 有矛盾么？人民当家作主-坚持党的领导
<NotMe> 早餐有了
<knownbad> 新鲜拉的？
<NotMe> 还真有说，爱国就不能反党的
<NotMe> 爱国就必须爱党
<NotMe> 反党就不是爱国
<NotMe> 这是什么逻辑
<knownbad> 有啊，不就是保皇党吗？  满清就有了。
<knownbad> 只不知道帝制和党制有差别吗？
<NotMe> 如果说国家是党的，这个当然逻辑成立
<NotMe> 但不是有人民当家作主吗
<NotMe> 这个前提吗
<knownbad> 中国人就是看不开，自古都是改朝换代。  民主制度下没几年就改朝换代很正常的。
<NotMe> 民主制度没有说，爱国就必须爱党，没有说坚持党的领导吧
<jiero> NotMe: 发现，所有 https 都差不多能用。
<NotMe> 中国的改朝换代是流血的，民主的改朝换代是流选票的
<NotMe> jiero, 干嘛，现在才想起我
<NotMe> 不管你
<jiero> NotMe:  因为刚才在实验，没开提醒
<knownbad> 没事，那个皇帝不是怕被人反了却还是被反了。  迟早的事。
<jiero> NotMe: 用 ssh 后似乎没问题。
<knownbad> 过程而已，淡定些。
<jiero> 淡定，中国人不到生死关头，不会反的
<jiero> 我们都是忍者
<jiero> 不信做个调查看看~
<xghost> 罗杰早
<xghost> jiero: 早
<xghost> jiero: 摸摸
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> 猫叔 早
<NotMe> 但还是没回答我的问题啊。人民当家作主<==>坚持党的领导  之间没有矛盾吗？
<knownbad> 没矛盾，个人看法不同。
<jiero> NotMe: 没矛盾。
<NotMe> .......................................................
<jiero> NotMe: 你可以入党
<xghost> 猫叔，你是听说基督的说法么‘
<knownbad> 人家喜欢苦日子不行吗？
<xghost> 三位一体
<jiero> knownbad: 不行。
<jiero> xghost: 。。。
<xghost> 基督是神的儿子，
<jiero> 走了
<xghost> 换句话说基督是自己的儿子
<xghost> 这个是不是很荒谬啊
<NotMe> 国家是党的么？还是人民的？
<xghost> 基督又是天父
<xghost> 这让人不懂了
<NotMe> 凭什么人民就必须坚持党的领导，不坚持不行的么？党是人民的主？
<NotMe> 党是皇帝？凭什么人民就要坚持他的领导？
<NotMe> 人民自己不能选领导？
<NotMe> 人民自个没权领导自己？
<xghost> 猫速
<NotMe> 干嘛要党的领导，还不能反对？
<xghost> 走了
<NotMe> 这是啥逻辑
<xghost> op快来了
<knownbad> 不送儿子上学？
<cLeaMooN> 这个有什么荒谬的
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 你解释一下
<cLeaMooN> 解释什么？
<NotMe> 中国人自己不找个爷就活不下去？
<xghost> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1b/Shield_Trinity_%28zh-cn%29.svg/200px-Shield_Trinity_%28zh-cn%29.svg.png
<NotMe> 如何不荒谬啊
<NotMe> 还有10分钟
<cLeaMooN> 中国政府是世界上最大的独裁政府之一
<cLeaMooN> 我说的三位一体没什么荒谬的...
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 但解释不了啊
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 三位一体还不荒谬
<xghost> 难道要4位一体才荒谬
<cLeaMooN> 解释不了什么？
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 一方面说人民是国家主人，又得有一个爷领导主人
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 说的是说的，做的是做的
<NotMe> 有国家主人上面还有领导的
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 不人格分裂么
<cLeaMooN> 说是主人，实际上当奴隶
<cLeaMooN> 党有什么人格...
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 你能解释自己是自己的儿子么？
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 我不是神
<suiang> ...
<NotMe> xghost, 没有什么荒谬的
<cLeaMooN> 基督教的神不能用逻辑解释
<NotMe> 基督，上帝本身就是一个
<cLeaMooN> 没有任何荒谬的地方
<xghost> 那就是胡来
<NotMe> 一个是人子，一个是天父
<xghost> 什么天父
<cLeaMooN> 天父=天子=神
<NotMe> 上帝只是一个形象，实际是无色无味的
<cLeaMooN> 不，并不是这样
<cLeaMooN> 耶稣=天父=天子=神
<NotMe> 居家旅行必备之良药
<cLeaMooN> 基督教的上帝是真实存在的
<cLeaMooN> 和印度教的神不一样
<xghost> 反对三位一体教义的人被审判为异端，有的被直接处死或者死于火刑。这
<xghost> 如此恐怖
<xghost> 太恐怖了
<xghost> 这个
<NotMe> 反对共产党教义的被审判为异端，有的直接关黑监狱或者死于劳教。这
<NotMe> 如此恐怖
<NotMe> 太恐怖了
<NotMe> 这个
<cLeaMooN> 这个是以前了
<xghost> 猫速
<NotMe> :)
<cLeaMooN> 现在早没有这些了
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 咋就没了
<xghost> 现在还有
<cLeaMooN> 哪里？
<NotMe> 有个问题
<xghost> 继续通过经书洗脑
<NotMe> 犹太教虽和基督教要前后渊源。但是犹太教反基督教的
<NotMe> 犹太教说，是有基督，但还未来，基督教那个基督是假基督
<cLeaMooN> 差不多对
<xghost> 宗教是什么
<NotMe> 三位一体貌似犹太教也反对
<xghost> 宗教就是什么？
<cLeaMooN> 犹太教等的不是基督
<NotMe> 如果犹太教见到基督教怎么办
<NotMe> 等的是什么
<NotMe> 等的是共产主义?
<cLeaMooN> 是弥赛亚
<NotMe> 还是苍井空？
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 那个不是出现了么
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 宗教是爱信不信的东西
<cLeaMooN> 哪出现了
<xghost> 1689年，英王威廉三世颁布宗教容忍法令（Toleration Act），但禁止任何人发表反对三位一体的言论[21]。很多人在天主教会、政府和新教势力的排挤和压迫下被迫流亡，被投入监狱或者被处以极刑。反对三一论的人士有牛顿、威廉·惠斯顿（William Whiston）、伊曼纽·斯威登堡和塞尔维特等。其中西班牙神学家塞尔维特反对三一论，终被加尔文派日内瓦
<xghost> 政府予以逮捕和处死[22]
<NotMe> 圣经故事有说过额
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 那叫现在？
<NotMe> 这个要回去看圣经故事了
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 那是因为基督教认为耶稣就是弥赛亚
<NotMe> 忘了是旧还是新
<NotMe> 忘了是旧约故事还是新约故事
<NotMe> 不是这个故事
<cLeaMooN> 旧约是犹太教，新约是基督教
<NotMe> 还在前
<NotMe> cLeaMooN, 这个明白
<kingbo10> /1uit
<NotMe> 提到弥赛亚还在耶稣之前呢
<cLeaMooN> 是呀
<cLeaMooN> 但没说来了
<NotMe> 提到弥赛亚的故事还在耶稣出声故事之前呢，好像是 弥赛亚 预言基督出生
<NotMe> 额
<cLeaMooN> 没预言，他就没出现
<xghost> 现在还是富有攻击性
<NotMe> 但犹太教怎么等弥赛亚呢
<NotMe> 弥赛亚不是早就过去了么
<NotMe> 我看的可能和你看得不通
<NotMe> 我看的可能和你看得有点对不上
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 请以事实说话，不要YY，也不要把共产党说的当真理在外边说，会被人笑话的
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 过哪去了？
<NotMe> 我看得是犹太教说基督是有，但到现在还没来，基督教说的那个基督是假的
<NotMe> 基督不是0世纪的么
<cLeaMooN> 弥赛亚帮犹太人什么了？
<NotMe> 弥赛亚不是公元前的么
<NotMe> 不知道啊，我只是看故事看得
<cLeaMooN> 弥赛亚这个词出现在公元前
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 上帝就是个最大的笑话
<NotMe> 只是有些和你对不上
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 上帝是皇帝的新衣
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 去看看圣经就知道了
<NotMe> 额，那可能我记忆错误，我去翻圣经故事
<NotMe> 我没圣经，只有一本圣经故事
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 哦，那个，那个很一般...
<xghost> 信上帝的人如同没有穿衣服出来游行的皇帝
<NotMe> 额，我不信基督，只是家里有本基督故事，我当故事看得，里面还有些插画
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 你看过 《皇帝的新衣》没有？
<NotMe> 圣诞老人是谁
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 孩子，现在没多少人逐字逐句的信圣经了，你说的都是几百年前的事了
<NotMe> 和基督教有关系么
<cLeaMooN> 没太大关系
<NotMe> 额
 * NotMe 送孩子，回来听故事
<cLeaMooN> 你回来我就下了...
<xghost> 送猫
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 我感觉这里攻击性最强的就是你
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 攻击性？
<xghost> 既然圣父、圣子、圣灵是同一位神，那为什么圣经没有明确的告诉我们，为什么圣经还说耶稣是上帝的儿子，说耶稣坐在上帝的右边，又说耶稣是首生的, 这不是更让人产生误解吗？
<cLeaMooN> 只有法西斯主义不同意其他主义存在，而中共就是法西斯主义的
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 这有什么误解的
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 你现在就是在攻击了
<xghost> 好不好
<NotMe> xghost, 那你就少见多怪了
<xghost> 你动不动就说人家是笑话
<xghost> 人家还没笑话你呢
<xghost> 还说人家攻击
<NotMe> xghost, 孙悟空还一吹豪毛，就好几十猴子猴孙呢
<xghost> 这叫什么？
<NotMe> 调戏你
<xghost> NotMe: 那是传说
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 这个不是我们讨论的内容
<NotMe> 你好衰的
<xghost> 孙悟空的是神话故事而已，
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 圣经的上帝高于逻辑，你就不能用逻辑来否定。就想不能用非欧几何直接否定欧式几何一样。
<cLeaMooN> 这是逻辑上的问题
<cLeaMooN> 圣经也是神话故事
<cLeaMooN> 现在信的人很少了
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 这是强词夺理
<cLeaMooN> 哪里强词夺理？
<xghost> 解释不过去了，就说高于逻辑
<cLeaMooN> 本身就是高于逻辑
<xghost> 这个就是歪理了
<xghost> 总之就是个笑话
<xghost> 皇帝的新衣
<xghost> 本质就是这样
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 你呀，去找个明白人问问吧
<knownbad> 不是吧，信仰原本就不逻辑。
<cLeaMooN> 对你来说，逻辑就是最高的。这难道不是信仰？
<xghost> 信仰是自欺欺人
<cLeaMooN> 你怎么证明逻辑是正确的
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 你别转移话题
<cLeaMooN> 没转移话题。
<xghost> 别甩包袱
<cLeaMooN> 你先定了逻辑是正确的
<cLeaMooN> 以此证明上帝是可笑的
<cLeaMooN> 可为什么逻辑是正确的呢？
<xghost> 逻辑的说法还是你自己先抬出来的
<xghost> 我根本就没提
<cLeaMooN> 那你就是直接先定了三位一体是荒谬的
<cLeaMooN> 为什么是荒谬的呢？
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 自己去翻阅字典看神码是荒谬
<xghost> 不然，去问老师什么是荒谬？
<cLeaMooN> 我知道什么是荒谬
<cLeaMooN> 我问的是为什么
<xghost> 你的脑袋已经接受了三位一体的说法，你已经无法想像这个是荒谬的
<xghost> 事实
<cLeaMooN> 谁说我接受三位一体了？
<cLeaMooN> 我又不是基督徒
<cLeaMooN> 我是说你的说法没法反驳这个三位一体而已
<xghost> 你只好拿出那套上帝高于逻辑的歪理来压人
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 无需反驳
<cLeaMooN> 你现在就是在攻击，而不是在讨论了
<xghost> 我想说的就是这本质上就是个笑话
<cLeaMooN> 你需要个什么人给你讲讲
<xghost> 连小孩都看得出来皇帝身上什么都没穿，
<cLeaMooN> 所以你认为基督徒不知道？
<xghost> 大人们还拼命赞美皇帝的新衣，难道这不是个笑话
<cLeaMooN> 这个不荒谬？
<xghost> 基督徒就是那些大人了
<cLeaMooN> 谁说的？
<xghost> 就是那些相信有皇帝新衣的人
<xghost> 相信有上帝
<xghost> 他们相信上帝是看不见的
<xghost> LOL
<cLeaMooN> 他们相信上帝是一种力量
<cLeaMooN> 不是一个看不见的存在
<cLeaMooN> 而是一种链接世界的力量
<xghost> no
<cLeaMooN> 你对基督教有很深的误解
<xghost> 不是误解
<cLeaMooN> 你去找个基督徒问问就知道
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 你能解释伊斯兰和基督教的冲突么
<cLeaMooN> 这两个就不是一个宗教，而且这个和我们说的没关系
<xghost> 伊斯兰说真主，基督说的上帝
<cLeaMooN> 不是只有名字的区别
<xghost> 这样说吧，人们信仰宗教是希望寻求心理的安慰
<cLeaMooN> 是呀
<xghost> 如果，是我的话，我宁愿信佛
<xghost> LOL
<cLeaMooN> 那你就去读读佛教的书
<xghost> 佛家是没有攻击性的
<cLeaMooN> 那你就去读读佛教的书
<xghost> 干嘛要读佛的书
<cLeaMooN> 还是那句，不要YY
<cLeaMooN> 你的观念是你想出来的
<cLeaMooN> 不代表事实
<xghost> 你的观念是从肚子里 长出来的
<xghost> ？
<cLeaMooN> 我看到了事实
<xghost> 观念是经过脑海里思考产生的
<xghost> 你看到了什么？
<cLeaMooN> 我周围有基督徒，伊斯兰教徒，佛教徒
<cLeaMooN> 也有很多什么都不信的
<cLeaMooN> 也有印度教徒
<xghost> 你那些都是反胎肉眼
<xghost> 你看到的是表面
<cLeaMooN> lol
<cLeaMooN> 你已经不配和我讨论了。自己玩去吧
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 说不过，就攻击人
<xghost> 这个就是nS人的表现
<cLeaMooN> xghost, 你先自己去学学。学学逻辑，学学宗教。然后再出去丢人吧
<xghost> 学笑话
<xghost> cLeaMooN: 不同的想法就是丢人？
<NotMe> knownbad,  额，我终于知道人民当家作主和坚持党的领导是如何推导出来的了
<NotMe> knownbad, 人民当家作主，但是有个家长。 这么说人民只是共产党的子民，这和中国的封建社会有啥区别？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-22
<knownbad> 再次的说明，自古以来都是拿这套来骗老百姓。
<knownbad> 你怎么一直跳脱不了呢？
<NotMe> knownbad, 我跳脱了额，五毛跳不出来啊
<cLeaMooN> NotMe, 那些是屁话
<cLeaMooN> 五毛没逻辑
<knownbad> 是当家作猪，待宰的猪。
<cLeaMooN> 不要和五毛讨论
<NotMe> knownbad, 我是说他们就是把共产党当爹，当家长
<knownbad> 可以啊，当顺民啊。
<NotMe> 就算当家长，家长死了，换一个不就好了么，国家是人民的，家长死了，国家又不亡，换一个家长额
<cLeaMooN> 别想驳倒五毛，因为那是不可能的
<cLeaMooN> 也别想和共产党讲理，那也是不可能的
<knownbad> 什么家长？  你又昏头了。
<cLeaMooN> 五毛也不真信
<cLeaMooN> 他们要的钱，放的是屁
<NotMe> knownbad, 我是站在五毛的思维说的
<knownbad> 什么时候当皇帝的不想长生不老？
<cLeaMooN> 那你就是给自己找事了...
<NotMe> 我终于搞清五毛的逻辑，一直他们讲得就逻辑混乱。我想他们自己也没弄清楚其实他们自己立论所在
<knownbad> 不知道啥是五毛。
<NotMe> 就是共产党的狗，见到说共党不好的，见到讲民主的就咬
<NotMe> 推翻满清，中国没了皇帝，老百姓应当当家了吧，国民党变独裁，不过有战争在，政府的权力应当有所扩权，但战争结束，国民党依然延续其独裁。国民党腐败，共产党乘虚而入，利用农民造反，夺得政权，来的依然未变，来了一家长。
<knownbad> 好了就事论事，别骂人了。
<NotMe> 满清->国民党->共产党， 基本中国就是从一专制到另一专制到另一专制
<NotMe> 貌似中国就逃不掉这个死循环
<knownbad> 反正听的进去的就听听，不听就算了。
<NotMe> 都循环了几千年了
<knownbad> 去了台湾总算成事了。
<NotMe> 我吵了一晚上到清晨两点，那拥共被我骂的不出声了。可能去找资料，今天接着骂
<knownbad> 连香港现在也不行了。
<NotMe> 被渗透了
<NotMe> 中国是否可以逃脱从一个独裁到一个独裁的宿命额
<knownbad> 不是，总是有人投诚。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为何找不到XP的引导菜单了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442290 我的硬盘共是500G，C盘分了30G，装了个98版的DOS，D盘分了50G，装了个XP，所以在启动菜单里可以看到DOS和XP的两个菜单，然后又分了个50G的分区，其它的没有分区 在此硬盘上安装了UBUNTU后就找不到进入XP系统的菜单
<^k^> 地，不知高手们有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbcheney — 2013-05-22 …
<knownbad> 严格说来也不是卖国，是回归祖国。
<NotMe> 台湾倒是跳出了，虽然马总统近来总被骂，至少下一界可和平改朝换代
<knownbad> 其实能骂就是民主。
<NotMe> 这个我知道，民主中，没有哪个政府不被骂的，从上台一直骂到下台，只有中国的政府是要被赞美的。可能台湾下一界换到民进党了，看着现在国民党被马英九搞得民意很低额。
<knownbad> 美国人跟苏联人说他可以在白宫前痛骂美国总统。  苏联人他也可以在白宫前痛骂美国总统。
<NotMe> 哈哈
<NotMe> 我们再聊政治下去，很可能神要干预了
<knownbad> 你不是无神的吗？
<NotMe> 这里的神啊
<NotMe> 以前我就是聊政治太疯狂了，被op给ban了。 :)
<knownbad> 我没啊，我中立的很。
<NotMe> 呵呵
<knownbad> 我不是娶了个共产党回来吗？
<NotMe> 老婆是党员？这下你掺了，她可要坚持党的领导
<xghost> 猫速
<xghost> 猫叔
<xghost> 猫叔
<xghost> 喵叔
<knownbad> 不是，她彻底的资本主义化了。  常常想买包包。
<NotMe> 我有个看法，我觉得中国的一党专政，对美国有利。中国对美国，表面是对总统，但背后有个国会，而且面对的是国会中不通的利益势力，工会，资本家等。但中国一党专政，美国就只需要面对共产党一个对手，美国应该知道，人大基本就是摆设。
<NotMe> .......................................
<xghost> 喵叔
<NotMe> knownbad, 同化了？
<NotMe> xghost, 怎么
<xghost> 吃饭了没
<knownbad> 但她外公是老干部，退休金一个月有五千多。
<xghost> 喵叔
<xghost>  吃饭了没
<NotMe> 早晨吃啥饭
<xghost> 吃早饭啊
<NotMe> 不过广东倒是早上吃粥的
<knownbad> 错，我就不同意她资本主义化。  心疼钱啊。
<xghost> knownbad: 随便花
<NotMe> knownbad, 共党现在就是看钱。党员买包奇怪么？
<xghost> 钱财身外物
<xghost> knownbad: 要看开一些
<NotMe> 中国对美国，是一对多额。如果中国也民主了，也像美国那样，就变成多对多了，不单两国政府，还是有各利益势力角力了。
<knownbad> 这应该列入党章里。
<xghost> 别太小鸡鸡了
<xghost> knownbad: 别太小鸡鸡了
<knownbad> 人民的钱财乃身外物，应该让党花花。
<NotMe> 所以我觉得中国一党专政对美国有利。但这是我的瞎想。
<knownbad> 我是小鸡鸡就是。
<knownbad> 宁可小鸡鸡也不当冤大头。
<NotMe> knownbad, 看到我说的么？你的看法是如何的呢
<xghost> 喵叔你不吃饭？吃猫雨 ？
<knownbad> 不看。
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> 吃猫鱼
<kingbo> 同志们好
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> ？
<NotMe> 同志？
<xghost> 喵速来了
<NotMe> kingbo, 蕾丝边好
<xghost> 你的的对头来了
<xghost> LOL
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> TONGZHI
<xghost> LOL
<xghost> 你懂的
<xghost> 喵叔
<NotMe> 说起蕾丝边，我要去捋一捋管先
<NotMe> 怎么
<NotMe> 我下了
<xghost> 喵速破了
<xghost> 喵叔跑了
<knownbad> NotMe: 民主化就会让你理性点。
<kingbo> NotMe: 又见bot
<xghost> knownbad: 哈利波波
<xghost> 走了
<NotMe> kingbo, 怎么
<NotMe> 我不是 bot
<NotMe> knownbad, 你叫我干嘛，我正看爱情动作片
<kingbo> NotMe: 你那是白天还是晚上？
<xghost> 喵叔
<NotMe> 白天额
<NotMe> 别叫我
<xghost> ？
<NotMe> 让你个叫软了
<xghost> 走了e
<NotMe> 让你给叫软了
<thanatoid> 不知道有没有人遇见这种情况 我用ifconfig可以看见一串ipv6的地址 但在网上用test-ipv6的网站测就测不到
<xghost> 不叫了
<NotMe> 额
<xghost> thanatoid: ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<xghost> 你没有配置
<thanatoid> ipv6的网站也上不去
<thanatoid> 不是
<xghost> 所以无法访问
<xghost> 你的连接是IPV6的么
<thanatoid> 是
<thanatoid> 的
<xghost> 你用的是什么系统
<thanatoid> arch
<xghost> 你有买有开启IPV6的配置
<kingbo> thanatoid: 是不是网络商网路不支持
<thanatoid> 有的我用ifconfig是一直有的
<thanatoid> 我不清楚 这个问题 总是会发生
<thanatoid> 但有时候地二天就好了
<thanatoid> 就象这次
<thanatoid> 我昨天就是不了 现在就ok 貌似没该什么
<thanatoid> 我在工大
<thanatoid> 本吊上课去了。。
 * kingbo .......
 * kingbo 点
<kingbo> ^k^: hellow
<^k^> kingbo, 您好！  08:57 
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求助！我先在打开应用以后有两个边框，怎么关掉一个。看截图！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442292 以前都不这样的，不知到为什么忽然会变成这样子了。以前只有最上面那一栏，中间这一栏没有的。怎么去掉中间这一栏？ 截图发不上来！！！说png格式的是无效的文件名。 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 Bearox — 2013-05-22 8:38
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  09:01 
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ln权限的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442295 我在12.04上安装了DB2exc 9.7，现在有这样的问题，不知道什么缘故，请大家指教？ 在/opt/ibm/db2/V9.7/das目录下有bin目录，权限如下： Code: dasusr3@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /opt/ibm/db2/V9.7/das 总用量 36 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  5月 22 07:36 adm drwx
<^k^> r-xr-x 2 root root 4096  5月 22 07:36 bin lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    7  3月  3  2012 conv -> ../ …
<onlylove> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130521/001934.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 4G牌照发放新方案披露：运营商必选TD-LTE_科技_腾讯网
 * root____5 anyone knows it : ^ match the beginning of a line or a string?
<imtxc> flickr 登陆不了了？ 擦 哥的照片啊
<onlylove> 找雅虎其
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • AMD CPU Athlon III 集显驱动哪里找 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442297 看了提示的帖子，里面的下载链接似乎是给A卡独显用的驱动，不是集显用的驱动 请问有没有集显用的驱动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gmkratos — 2013-05-22 9:24
<onlylove> http://www.flickr.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing
 * root____6 anyone knows it : ^ match the beginning of a line or a string?
<iGoogle> imtxc: 发啥裸照？直接贴这里吧
<imtxc> ..
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你的头发还不去剪短点
<imtxc> iGoogle: 剪了
<iGoogle> 剪光头？
<imtxc> .... 那得刮
<iGoogle> 以前倒是有一个蒋光头。
 * iGoogle 又忘记带茶叶了
<iGoogle> iDracaena: momo
<root____6> quit
<root____6> exit
 * kevin_ 妹的，说英语都没人回
 * kevin_ ^在unix下是匹配行还是字符串？
<iGoogle> 你咋不问dos下？
<MeaCulpa> kevin_: 匹配字符序列的开始
<MeaCulpa> kevin_: 行还是字符串，随你
<kevin_> MeaCulpa: 就是可以选择是行还是字符串；了？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 他说了是正则？
<iGoogle> 乱答嘛
<kevin_> MeaCulpa: 什么是字符序列？
<imtxc> 。。
<kevin_> MeaCulpa: 是字符串吗？
<MeaCulpa> kevin_: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ....
 * MeaCulpa 自扇一下，沉默
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有好玩的没
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没
<kevin_> 那么行的开始是怎么被当做字符序列的开始被识别的？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 翻译一段stallman的视频？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/258503 这妹子咋出镜这么高。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 问一个比较弱的问题，开发环境是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442299 总是不知道开发环境是指什么，比如我最近在XP下用KEIL C 研究一个教学板子，那开发环境是指什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头篮板 — 2013-05-22 9:46
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你从哪看到的，那么吓人还出镜？
<iGoogle> onlylove: youtube，关于linux的视频，全这妹子出镜
<adam8157> iGoogle: 恁的GTalk头像不错, 夸夸
<iGoogle> adam8157: 
<lingshu> ubuntu是不是有个gtalk群呀??
<iMadper> adam8157: 不开心了.... 苨马什么都不会... 什么都要去问开发!
<adam8157> iMadper: 你上起班了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天第三天
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 你竟然来了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 跑题了!!! 问题是, 那些bug我都看不懂!!! 只能按照dev给的步骤一步一步做!!! 有毛用, 跟猴子一样
<iMadper> adam8157: 找个学英语的, 做的比我好
<iMadper> adam8157: 你信不信?!
<adam8157> iMadper: momo, 要有自信嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 你打字比他们快
<iMadper> adam8157: 得了吧, 二外那些天天聊qq的, 也不慢
<iMadper> adam8157: 我打字也是聊qq练出来的....
<lingshu> ubuntu有没有gtalk群??
<iMadper> f**k, adam8157 你丫就找到我这么一个破优点... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 什么bug这么难懂? 不会吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 一个numa的
<adam8157> iMadper: gaoji
<iMadper> adam8157: gaoji dan
<iGoogle> lingshu: 算有
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> 超级蛋。有好玩的没
<lingshu> iGoogle:那个群号是多少呀??
<Huzoubache> 刚刚搞了手机客户端
<iMadper> adam8157: 求入门方法. cc bluezd
<iGoogle> lingshu: 你给你的，我邀请你
<adam8157> iMadper: 铜球!
<lingshu> linanisyugioh@gmail.com
<iGoogle> 有反应？没加好友的，不知道可以不
<gfrog> freeflying: r904乃肯定不会买的，是吧？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<lingshu> iGoogle:没有 反应呀
<lingshu> 要不要我重新登录一下gtalk??
<freeflying> gfrog: 那要看多少钱，1k多我肯定要
<gfrog> freeflying: 904啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 2400
<gfrog> freeflying: 1k的904那真得友情价。虽然我真见过一辆。
<freeflying> gfrog: 904比904好在什么地方
<freeflying> palomino|working: fire挂了？
<lingshu> iGoogle:没有反应呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 比903？ 貌似套件升级。架子不知道换木有
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://www.amazon.com/Vizio-CN15-A5-VIZIO-15-6-Inch-Laptop/dp/B009PJHD3Y/ref=amtcd_B009PJHE7O_B009PJHD3Y 这个本靠谱不
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: VIZIO CN15-A5 15.6-Inch Laptop: Computers & AccessoriesCN15-A5
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: freeflying 早啊大佬们
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜
<imtxc> iMadper: 最后还是去帽子了啊
<lingshu> iGoogle在吗??
<gfrog> imtxc: 。。
<lingshu> iGoogle,gtalk群还没反应呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 没人要我
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃不是说最近两年没人头了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 特批
<iGoogle> lingshu: 额。哪估计是要先加好友。
<imtxc> iMadper: NB成这样了啊。。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 系统裁剪，不知道这个该在哪个板块发帖。求助。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442301 公司要做一张ubuntu的livecd系统，超小的，什么功能都不需要，只要有一个图形界面就好，系统已经做好了，可以用U盘启动我的根系统了，但是里边的软件都没有剪，系统打开后需要有2G多的空
<iMadper> imtxc: 狗屁
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 在什么部门跟谁混
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 不N了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 都 CEO 特批招你了，还不 NB 啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是看不懂呀... 喵的, 又是只能按照步骤一步一步的做...
<huntxu> iMadper: 艹
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 回帽子了？ 恭喜
<iMadper> adam8157: 伤心呀, 这个... 最近都不理我... 怎么N...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: :-)  胖叔早.
<adam8157> 啧啧
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔早. 
 * MeaCulpa 这里帽子不会绝迹了，喷的Target长存
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<imtxc> ...................
<gfrog> imtxc: iMadper 最近走了几个就有人头了嘛
 * huntxu 每日求各種內推
<iGoogle> iMadper: 额。为了安慰蛋蛋，你赶紧把rh搞垮吧。
 * imtxc 这个频道就我没工作
<gfrog> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<iMadper> gfrog: 超级多.
<imtxc> 跟你们扯淡太有压力了
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 不过, junior的hc还是少. 
 * gfrog 每日求各种内推
<imtxc> roylez: 炸
<roylez> huntxu: 你要干啥？
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利君
<huntxu> roylez: 換工作，條件是工作網速大于100k
<adam8157> imtxc: 你没工作? 吧噶那
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 这是什么语言 没翻译过来
<adam8157> imtxc: 日语
<roylez> huntxu: 这哪门子的条件，自己牵一根专线到公司呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 3G
<iMadper> huntxu: 家里20M光纤...
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃又炫耀
<huntxu> roylez: 貴啊，自己出錢給公司我傻了吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 该电了
<roylez> huntxu: 你找 iMadper 包养好了
<adam8157> huntxu: 公司20M光纤, 家里10M, 老家5M
<imtxc> iMadper: 你毕业答辩都完了？ 
<huntxu> iMadper: 該電了
 * iMadper 咳咳
 * imtxc 匿
<iMadper> adam8157: ghost
<iGoogle> 额。借刀杀人
<iGoogle> 啥ghost哦
<iGoogle> 这眼睛
<iGoogle> 娃。。。。蛋蛋很猛
<iGoogle> 比乐乐厉害
<iMadper> adam8157: 额... 这么暴力...
<koe> 有谁关注wayland  现在什么状态了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我过3分钟就unban了啊...
<huntxu> koe: 能用
<koe> 驱动方面是不是还差点事啊
<huntxu> 和驅動有關係？
<txc> adam8157: 毒
<huntxu> iMadper: 三分鐘還不到
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子
<txc> 把我给ban了
<iGoogle> 。。。 别欺负他了。他好乖的
<iMadper> huntxu: 干嘛...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你乱来的, 不给
<txc> iMadper: 你丫不是良心的么
<iMadper> txc: 模仿别人nick, 我就t呀.
 * txc 
<huntxu> iMadper: TAT
<adam8157> iMadper: 这txc在模仿imtxc
 * txc 刚才是两个炫耀党闹羞成怒
<iMadper> huntxu: 额... 胡须叔别卖萌...
<iMadper> adam8157: 饶了他吧~ lol~
<iGoogle> momo huntxu 的煦煦
 * archl 摸摸 iMadper  huntxu adam8157 
<iMadper> archl: 抱抱
<_____> archl: 抱一下
<ofan> 基佬们好
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper _____
<iGoogle> archl: 有种去抱酷胖
 * archl 拔了ofan 4根毛
 * archl 抱 MeaCulpa 
<imtxc> ping imtxc
<archl> iGoogle:快抱
<imtxc> 还没把我放了？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你被玷污了
<archl> iGoogle: 你太坏了，很早就被玷污了。
<archl> 好坏。
<imtxc_banned> iMadper: 放开我
<archl> imtxc_banned: 坏人
<archl> imtxc_banned: 我没工作
<iGoogle> imtxc_bananaed: 
<iGoogle> 香蕉化？
<imtxc_banned> .................
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]source /etc/profile出错，怎么解决～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442303 kuangcp:~$ source /etc/profile 未找到 'expor' 命令，您要输入的是否是： 命令 'expr' 来自于包 'coreutils' (main) expor：未找到命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuangbull — 2013-05-22 11:05
<adann8157> 活了？
<adann8157> test
<^k^> adann8157:点点点.  11:09 
<archl> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 就凭你，抱的过来么
 * imtxc 和 archl 一起抱 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 再肥的树，也可以合抱。 lol
<imtxc> ^_^
<imtxc> ^v^
<iGoogle> 无聊不。 archl 来给大爷笑一个。
<roylez> archl: crawl不能参加竞技大赛，否则你有工作了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: crawl是个比nethack差太多的游戏
<feiyin> Hi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我都玩不好
<^k^> feiyin:点点点.  11:23 
<feiyin> irc还有哪些中文频道 ？ 
<MeaCulpa> fedora-zh, shlug, gentoo-cn, 还有其他服务器有些，oftc, linuxfire
<feiyin> 看来是比较少了
<archl> roylez: 什么？
<archl> roylez:  crawl和nethack比 太简单了
<feiyin> 这个服务器总共两万多频道，中文的这么少
<archl> feiyin: 中文源于追求集权的文化。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 抱的过来。抱头也可以啊
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。无聊不，你一直都可以被笑话。不差这一次了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你够不着
<archl> MeaCulpa: è·³
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你有多高。。。190么。。。
<archl> 185以下是绝对没问题的
<iGoogle> 额。袋鼠国的风气不好啊
<archl> roylez: 乐乐你说不能参加竞技大赛？？什么意思啊。
<fwj> :-D有人在吗
<iMadper> ...
<fwj> 设置完桌面背景后 注销后与背景一致 如何破
<archl> iMadper: 你现在越来越乖巧了
<iGoogle> archl: 乐乐从来就是走偏门的。想挣偏门钱。
<iMadper> archl: 啊? 没理解...
<Freebuilder> 吃饭
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • [mouse][driver]有谁编译过Marisa-Chan 的 init-gmouse？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442304 git source: git_init-gmouse 是双飞燕G系列鼠标的驱动。 有装usb开发包 Code: tank@tank-PC:~/Downloads/a4tech/init-gmouse/a4_tool$apt-get install libusb-1.0-dev tank@tank-PC:~/Downloads/a4tech/init-gmouse/a4_tool$pkg-config --cflags libusb-1.0 -I
<NotMe> knownbad, 又开骂了。
<NotMe> knownbad, 调戏五毛
<fwj> ubuntu tweak置完登录界面背景后 注销后与背景一致 如何破
<archl> iMadper: 感觉你刚来的时候和 imtxc 有顶角不同却相差不多的感觉。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34815
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 永别了，Lotus 1-2-3
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 时间突然变快了半小时。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442307 我什么设置都没动，今天突然发现时间快了半小时，该怎么改回来？对于时间，我一直不是很懂，就是有个叫什么物理时钟什么的，好像它才是最根本的是吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-05-22 12:21
<cherrot> archl, morning
<cherrot> archl, darktable只能显示照片已有的地理位置信息，却不能根据地图坐标设置地理位置，真是难。。
<cherrot> archl, http://darktable.org/redmine/projects/darktable/repository/revisions/48f9cd0d56902601f3dfa8ab0113d02ff3fbc1c6/diff/po/zh_CN.po?utf8=%E2%9C%93&rev_to=c9f838ae3fe57c84c038aa87b45fcde75d36f111&type=sbs
<^k^> cherrot ⇪ t: /po/zh_CN.po - Diff - darktable - darktable - project management
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕个鬼哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕个鬼
<adam8157> ...
<cherrot> adam8157, 拜壕鬼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一个firefox问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442308 为什么有时firefox的右键菜单和所有下拉菜单会无法打开，关闭firefox程序重新打开后恢复正常，如何解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-05-22 4:46
 * adam8157 如果没有了GTalk怎么办?
<gfrog> adam8157: 用Hangout
<adam8157> gfrog: pc上呢? 我不想一直开个gmail...
<adam8157> hangouts
<gfrog> adam8157: 用hangouts
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> archl: 你还记得我刚来的时候... 我刚来的时候, 想想, 是我大一的时候...
<archl> cherrot: 呃。现在先保存著，很多软件都能识别相片的gps信息。
<cherrot> archl, 貌似找到汉字显示成方块的问题了，估计是别人翻译的时候把编码搞错了
<cherrot> archl, 在网页上都显示为?   原来是低级错误
<archl> cherrot: 我刚要问。。。
<archl> cherrot: 除了你之外还有人翻译？
<cherrot> archl, 当时有个朋友帮忙来着  可他应该也是Linux环境的
<cherrot> archl, http://darktable.org/redmine/projects/darktable/repository/revisions/48f9cd0d56902601f3dfa8ab0113d02ff3fbc1c6/diff/po/zh_CN.po?utf8=%E2%9C%93&rev_to=c9f838ae3fe57c84c038aa87b45fcde75d36f111&type=sbs  这里能看到?
<^k^> cherrot ⇪ ti: /po/zh_CN.po - Diff - darktable - darktable - project management
<archl>  wu tianhou
<cherrot> archl, 只是换成别的中文编码同样是显示问号  weired
<noctuorare> 各种问号
 * adam8157 人生啊
<noctuorare> adam8157: 怎么了？
<adam8157> 感慨
<archl> cherrot: 初始化翻译的时候也是啊。
<archl> adam8157: 你也毕业了
<noctuorare> 想请教一个问题。我给我一个SHA-1的小库写了个test，现在想把test给单独抽象个库出来玩玩。
<archl> adam8157: 都这么大了
<archl> adam8157: 大叔了
<adam8157> archl: ...
<cherrot> archl, 对  他就参与过一次
<noctuorare> 有没有必要加上一些像“默认不许同一个测试被goto指回去重复执行”这样的限制？会不会多余？
<cherrot> archl, 大概有一百来条吧
<archl> cherrot: 不是说那个啊。。我说你刚开始翻译的第一次提交也包含这种 ？？？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox 向ipod导入音乐 出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442312 刚入了个ipod touch。电脑是13.04。touch连上电脑显示两个u盘图标。打开rhythmbox，识别ipod，不错。将音乐拖向ipod，rhythmbox自动关闭。然后我重新打开，右键ipod，选与电脑同步库，又自动关闭。 高手们，这是什么原因啊
<^k^> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luxifar — 2013-05-22 13:09
<suiang> ..
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋渣
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> cherrot: 妾肉多
<cherrot> roylez, momo
<cherrot> archl, 没有注意过  
<cherrot> archl, 在poedit里肯定都是显示正常的
<archl> 哦。。。
<cherrot> roylez, 你的扩展搁浅了～
<archl> roylez:  乐乐透
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐驮
<archl> cherrot: 这样吧。都用 gtranslator.
<cherrot> archl, 嗯
<roylez> cherrot: 就知道会是这结果
<cherrot> roylez, ;)
<archl> roylez: 小老头
<cherrot> roylez, 你的玩意儿不好玩
<archl> roylez: 乐乐，你是不是很迷茫
<archl> roylez: lol
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu里image magick图片转换出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442313 在ubuntu里使用kerneltools编辑LT26i的内核，转换png图片到rle或者rle图片到png时出错 png到rle会导致图片重叠（可能是变小了，然后开机就显示三个） rle到png会无法转换，提示： convert: unexpected end-of-file
<vose> hello
<solowc> vose, 你好
<^k^> vose:点点点.  14:04 
<vose> solowc: 你好，我再试手机上的irc
<cherrot> archl, gnome-shell 和 darktable经常因为内存不足而退出。。
<vose> 8.8.8.8
<^k^> vose, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<archl> cherrot: 你内存太小了，拿出买到 16GB内存的勇气
<archl> cherrot: 奋进到32GB
<cherrot> archl, 等发工资
<adam8157> cherrot: 拜企鹅壕
 * archl 一直用4GB。
<cherrot> adam8157, 号鬼
<archl> adam8157: 憋死你不用钱
<archl> adam8157: 潜水去。。。
<iGoogle> cherrot 切罗，像，说太监
<cherrot> iGoogle, ....
<archl> iGoogle: 那是樱桃萝卜
<cherrot> iGoogle, 昨天的问题最终还是用ffmepg搞定了 简单方便
<iGoogle> 翻转视频的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 13.4使用QQ2012问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442314 请教各位前辈，在ubuntu 13.4版中使用QQ2012打开一个QQ很正常，但如果再打开一个QQ后，第一个QQ最小化后无法打开，只能退出第二个QQ才可以打开第一个最小化的QQ。请问如何解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 baohuazeng — 2013-05-22 14:03 …
<archl> iGoogle cherrot 有种文具针是塑料圆头的，叫什么？
<cherrot> archl, 图钉
<archl> cherrot: 谢拉
<archl> thumbpin ?
<ptbsare> ^k^:解禁所有程序
<ptbsare> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" 试试？
<^k^> ptbsare, 你有关于政治的强烈的感情吗？  14:19 
<ptbsare> ？
<archl> ptbsare: 杀戮
<ptbsare> 没有 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 中英文语言包安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442316 各位大大： 小弟安装好ubuntu12.04以后，安装中英文语言包的时候apt-get install -y -f automake gnome-user-guide-en gnome-user-guide-zh language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base language-pack-gnome-zh language-pack-gnome-z
<^k^> h-base language-pack-gnome-zh-hans language-pack-gnome-zh-hant language-pack-zh language-pack-zh-base …
<ptbsare> 访问google老不稳定 怎么办？
<noctuorare> 这个……
<archl> ptbsare: 换 dns，
<archl> ptbsare: 换个中国之外的ISP
<ptbsare> 学生 教育网
<ptbsare> 以前还可以 近来老是连不上
<archl> ptbsare: 做你能做的，好好学习，当交换生出去
<noctuorare> 哎……直接纠结。
<noctuorare> 才拿到F1的表示向绿卡努力。
<ptbsare> 恩
<archl> ptbsare: 反正出去了也是做牛做马
<noctuorare> 你GoAgent能用起来不？
<ptbsare> 。。。这个 唉
<ptbsare> 可以
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 可以goagent
<noctuorare> ptbsare: goagent卡不？
<archl> ignorance is a bliss.
<noctuorare> 会不会连不上？
<ptbsare> 不卡
<archl> or is bliss
<noctuorare> 那就goagent吧。
<ptbsare> 很稳定
<ptbsare> 恩 还是设成开机自动启动goagent
<solowc> ptbsare, 用ipv
<solowc> ptbsare, 用ipv6
<solowc> ipv6.google.com
<solowc> 教育网应该可以用吧
<ptbsare> solowc, 直接访问这个网址？
<solowc> 对啊，
<noctuorare> 前些天上个mailling-list还给我提示“你的上网记录将供管理员查阅”。这两天我天天刷黄网网站，刷不死你的记录。
<ptbsare> solowc, ok 我试下
<solowc> 你也可以上加密链接https://www.google.com
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 。。
<^k^> solowc ⇪ t: Google
<ptbsare> solowc, 恩 谢啦
<noctuorare> 推荐https://encrypted.google.com。如果没什么问题的话。话说我这用goagent如果用https会时不时给你掐一下。
<noctuorare> 特别烦。
<archl> cherrot: 单反果然贵。。。镜头都超级贵。
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 这个我这边连不上
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 和solowc一样的。哪个能用用哪个。
<ptbsare> noctuorare, ok
<onegm> 手机怎样上Google+
<noctuorare> onegm: 有Android版goagent的gaeproxy吧。你可以看看。
<ptbsare> 有没有全局代理的
<onegm> noctuorare: 好的
<ptbsare> vpn？
<archl> 怎么会。。。那家伙到底多矮啊。没见过几个1.5m高的成年人。
<archl> ptbsare: google plus 不需要那些，改了 host就去不是？
<ptbsare> google plus没问题
<ptbsare> 就是想问下有没有什么全局代理的
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 全局代理VPN现在免费的没多少吧……
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 是啊  试用的速度极慢
<ptbsare> noctuorare, goagent能做成全局的么？
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 你说人全局是什么意思。如果是说可以让所有网站都走goagent走，不用proxy.pac直接用8087端口的代理就好。
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 如果是说所有程序的话，那就要看那程序支持不支持了。
<iMadper> vpn也不一定就全局.
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 是这样 明白了
<archl> http://rt.com/usa/nasa-3d-pizza-printer-590/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Pizza from a printer: NASA to spend $125,000 funding 3D food production project — RT USA
<archl> 。。。
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 比如我要用pidgin登facebook可行否？
<ugoub> avconv -ss 00:04:18 -t 00:01:42 -i ~/Org.mp4 -acodec copy -vcodec copy  ~/A.mp4 成功
<ugoub> avconv -ss 00:00:09 -t 00:02:09 -i ~/Org.mp4 -acodec copy -vcodec copy  ~/B.mp4 仅仅截取前面成功
<ugoub> why?
<huntxu> freeflying: 你用啥系統跑的mininet
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 可以。Gnome有设置proxy的地方。我记得在系统设置 网络中
<freeflying> huntxu: ubuntu啊
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 改成走goagent？
<huntxu> freeflying: 虛擬機麽
<noctuorare> ptbsare: 对。pidgin好像也有自己的设置地方。在哪我记不得了
<lingshu1> ptbase:pidgin是有facebook插件的
<huntxu> 本的屏幕太小，好慘
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 恩 我看下
<freeflying> huntxu: 我台式机上
<ptbsare> lingshu1, 有？叫什么？
<onegm> ptbsare, pidgin可以设置代理
<huntxu> freeflying: 用ubuntu打包的ovs
<freeflying> huntxu: 是啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 13.04里的是1.9的ovs
<freeflying> mn也是最新的
<freeflying> huntxu: POX自己git的
<ptbsare> onegm, 恩 看到代理了
<ptbsare> onegm, 要调成哪个
<huntxu> freeflying: master 內核刪不起，ovs常常都要過會才支持新內核，打算用虛擬機搭個穩點的環境 =.=
<lingshu1> mldonkey在哪里设代理呀
<freeflying> huntxu: 13.04都没问题，ovs现在支持到3.9了
<lingshu1> 我设了之后都不知道怎么启用
<ugoub> o avconv 的bug ffmpeg 可行我应该怎么包bug呢？
<onegm> ptbsare, 我偶尔上上g+，我会设浏览器代理
<freeflying> ls
<ptbsare> onegm, 是http，8087？
<huntxu> freeflying: 問題就是我用的3.10 LOL，而且不喜歡自己的內核帶一堆奇奇怪怪的, namespace 我都不要的
<onegm> ptbsare, 设全局代理，有些网站打开比较慢
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 那你用openwrt搞吧
<ptbsare> onegm, 恩 是的
<onegm> ptbsare, 是阿
<adam8157> iGoogle: 突然很想兔嫂
<yunfan> adam8157: 打倒
<noctuorare> ptbsare: http://localhost:8087/是全部走goagent，只想让被墙的走就http://localhost:8086/proxy.pac自动设置就成了。
<huntxu> freeflying: 你贊助個netfpga吧
<ptbsare> noctuorare, 恩 我试下 Thanks！
<freeflying> huntxu: 我自己还想呢
<iGoogle> adam8157: ...
<archl> adam8157: tusooa zhu
<huntxu> freeflying: 太貴了，不然拿來和raspberry pi一起折騰應該蠻好玩
<freeflying> huntxu: 是啊，那个1G口的都要600多刀了
<freeflying> huntxu: 不知道学生买会不会便宜
 * archl 好奇小電腦幹嘛用
<yunfan> 能
<huntxu> freeflying: 你沒上去看過價格嗎，academic才是699，正常是1100 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 1100的是 10G的吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 1G，學術價699
<freeflying> 靠，太贵了
<huntxu> 窮人各種哭泣...
<yunfan> freeflying: 可以买个nvidia tegra4i
<yunfan> 带个fpga 
<yunfan> 可以玩sdr
<freeflying> yunfan: 光有fpga有毛用啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 你个哈儿 都说了可以sdr
<freeflying> huntxu: 还是搞个openwrt的路由器比较靠谱点
<yunfan> Soft Define Radio!!!
<yunfan> 自己去搜 tegra4i
<freeflying> yunfan: 乃不知道我们到底要干啥，就sdr
<freeflying> huntxu: openwrt+ovs算是affordable的方案了
<yunfan> freeflying: 你们要干啥？多少钱
<huntxu> freeflying: openwrt幾百能買到啥樣的 =.=
<huntxu> 還得自己整系統，苦逼
<yunfan> 原来是代理陆游 这个我3年前就跟领导想过
<freeflying> huntxu: /win 34
<yunfan> 可惜那时候openwrt的路由普遍贵啊 不像今天
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥叫代理路由？
<yunfan> freeflying: 就是陆游上设置代理 陆游后面的用户不用管
<yunfan> 当然还想做出方案去卖呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 根本就不是一回事
<yunfan> 可以求同存异 细细解说
<freeflying> yunfan: 靠，我们在说SDN
<yunfan> freeflying: 尼玛
<yunfan> 那你之前说了那么多代理
<huntxu> yunfan: 這偏離得太遠了 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 之前想過了，其實光host上帶ovs沒有啥效果，物理設備如果沒有openflow支持仍然是渣...
<freeflying> yunfan: 你自己翻日志去，我们哪里说代理了？
<yunfan> freeflying: 那可能不是你和huntxu 反正我看到了
<freeflying> huntxu: 如果只是搞搞openflow的规则的话，mn倒是还好
<freeflying> yunfan: http://netfpga.org/1G_specs.html  亲，我们说的是这个
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: 1G Specs - NetFPGA - NetFPGA
<imtxc> adam8157: 亲
<huntxu> freeflying: 要有實際環境的嘛，不然最後發現那些openflow的交換機賣得死貴也白搭...
<yunfan> 你说sdn我已经明白了
<huntxu> http://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-水星网络-MW4530R-750M双频千兆无线路由器/dp/B008FK92EC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369206525&sr=8-1&keywords=openwrt
<huntxu> 買這個
<yunfan> 居然还有powerpc core
<yunfan> eexpress: 冒牌货
<pt> 中午好
<ak5> hello!
<ak5> is there an offtopic chinese channel?
<yunfan> what?
<MeaCulpa> ak5: You are in it
<ak5> hah, ok, I thought this is only about ubuntu
<yunfan> ak5: just feel free to speak, this channel talks everything except ubuntu
<ak5> well, I don't have hanzi on my computer and my zhongwen is zhende bu hao
<ak5> so sorry about that
<ak5> I was wondering if anyone has anyy expertise with tmall shops - specifically can I use custom javascript when making a tmall shop?
<yunfan> who cares? i often use chinglish to talk in other channel
<yunfan> i've no idea, i could only confirm it support custimized css and image
<yunfan> there're someone tweeking these style stuff for taobao shoper
<eexpress> 说了等于没说
<ak5> I see, so I can't even put my own html, its just images and css?
<yunfan> 这难道不是专家的境界么？
<yunfan> maybe you could put your html
<yunfan> but i wonder there might be some limitation on it
<yunfan> you know to avoid xss
<eexpress> 难道当淘宝是blog?
<ak5> yes ofcourse, but I can't make my own little jQuery beautifications either then...
<ak5> is there any way to find out do you think? Somewhere I can call maybe? I find their sites REALLY hard to navigate for anything besides shopping
<yunfan> css could make beautiful page too
<ak5> yunfan: depends on what you want to do, but sure
<ak5> :)
<yunfan> ak5: isnt tmall a place for shopping?
<lingshu1> yes
<ak5> yunfan: sure it is! but one would expect some customer service number or something too, don't you think?
<yunfan> ak5: sure, there is, but i didnt know the service for english speaking customer, what i know is all use chinese language
<ak5> yunfan: do you know the chinese number? I can speak a bit of chinese (it's not going to be fun for the customer service representative :P)
<yunfan> ak5: hold on
<ak5> thanks a ton
<yunfan> ak5: 4008-608-608  this is the hotline for tmall , ref addr -> http://www.tmall.com/go/chn/tmall/contact.php?spm=3.1000473.66883.20.gSawTd
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 联系我们-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了
<ak5> thanks
<ak5> wish me luck :P
<yunfan> you're welcom, btw, where are you from?
<mindcat> 喵喵喵喵
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442321 ubuntu12.04是点wubi来安装吗？为什么没有在windows下安装的选项，应该如何安装？求大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 mwd0104 — 2013-05-22 15:15
<adam8157> Damn, my VPN is disconnected again
<iMadper> adam8157: 终于碰到一个看的懂的bug了!!! 内牛碗面!
<antiubuntu> 什么bug?
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿 访问什么网站碰到的
<adam8157> yunfan: google
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<roylez> yunfan: 这频道怎么都鸟语？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 进错了
<yunfan> roylez: 这里是freenode
<iMadper> adam8157: on-demand governor的问题. antiubuntu 
<Pudge> jusss: 你装好了么
<yunfan> adam8157: 你用的chromium?
<adam8157> yunfan: debian
<yunfan> 我说浏览器
<adam8157> iMadper: 这赖得着么...
<adam8157> yunfan: firefox
<jusss> Pudge: 装完连机都开不了
<huntxu> iMadper: 好厲害
<yunfan> 那就奇怪了
<jusss> Pudge: 找不到启动设备
<Pudge> jusss: 。。怎么可能
<adam8157> yunfan: vpn断和我浏览什么没关系
<yunfan> 我是发现用chrome也会vpn连不上 好像是因为chrome启用spedy的问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 有！！！
<iMadper> adam8157: 我说我遇到的是on-demand governor的问题. 没说你vpn.... 
<Pudge> jusss: 硬盘都发现不了？
<jusss> Pudge: 我说的是装debian
<iMadper> adam8157: 这俩之间当然没问题了.... .... 囧
<yunfan> adam8157: 不信你问问其他有相同遭遇的人
<adam8157> iMadper: 没说vpn啊
<Pudge> jusss: 你不是装完了么
<adam8157> iMadper: 就说governor赖不着ubuntu啊
<jusss> Pudge: wheezy提示我装什么efi分区
<adam8157> yunfan: 我走的cisco vpn
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也没说ubuntu呀... 我说我终于看懂的那个bug....
<yunfan> adam8157: 都一样 大佬
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个 antiubuntu 是另外一个人, 他也问我了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你anti啥...
<jusss> Pudge: 装完后，grub根本就没发现我的win
<adam8157> ...
<yunfan> 物理链接在墙内呢
<jusss> Pudge: 然后直接开不了机
<iMadper> adam8157: 我了个去... 你那里遇到人名什么的, 没有粗体?.....
<Pudge> jusss: 装什么efi啊。。直接装sda啊
<jusss> Pudge: 提示找不到启动设备
<Pudge> jusss: 重装
<yunfan> 要不然我吃饱了撑着要了解隧道开发做啥？
<huntxu> iMadper: LOL
<Pudge> jusss: grub装sda
<iMadper> huntxu: T_T
<adam8157> yunfan: ipsec是加密的...
<jusss> Pudge: 根本就没有什么sda呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 求带走!
<Pudge> jusss: 怎么会
<huntxu> iMadper: 我自己都想走
<iMadper> huntxu: 要求: 钱够吃饭, 不加班, 在家办公
<Pudge> jusss: 给了你哪些选项
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以他们解析不了 就随即断开 就跟ssh一样
<yunfan> 随机
<Pudge> jusss: 默认就是sda啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 找到了，跟我說一聲
<iMadper> huntxu: 就是让你走的时候带我走...
<jusss> Pudge: 硬盘不就是sda吗
<Pudge> jusss: 你什么奇葩电脑
<Pudge> jusss: 是啊，
<iMadper> huntxu: novell能work from home吗?
<jusss> Pudge: 当然装sda了呀
<yunfan> jusss: hda也有 mmcblk0也有
<Pudge> jusss: 选项就是sda啊
<jusss> Pudge: 然后提示我装efi分区
<Pudge> yunfan: 笔记本，就sda
<jusss> Pudge: 创建efi分区
<yunfan> Pudge: 我的chromebook就是 mmcblk0p7 :]
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。你真憨厚，怎么会出现efi分区
<Pudge> jusss: 你debian装哪里了。。
<adam8157> eexpress: opera马上webkit了
<Pudge> jusss: 是装在sda上的么
<jusss> Pudge: 在分区创建时，我创建了primary，然后要我创建efi
<Pudge> yunfan: 有钱人
<jusss> Pudge: 当然sda
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是马上 是已经 今天刚发布了一个
<adam8157> yunfan: 那是android
<yunfan> 而且是用blink的 也不算webkit了
<jusss> Pudge: 我就一个硬盘呀
<Pudge> jusss: 那装好了就会默认提示装sda上啊，
<yunfan> opera真是馬屁虫 跟着google
<Pudge> jusss: 电脑寄过来
<Pudge> jusss: 我帮你弄
<jusss> Pudge: 都装sda了呀
 * archl 想起一件事，初中毕业前考体育，忘记带身份证件。骑自行车来回赶，20km大约1小时。
<huntxu> iMadper: 不知道，在廣州幫我看看唄
<jusss> Pudge: 只不过wheezy要我创建个什么efi分区
<huntxu> iMadper: 能回廣州我也接受
<archl> 然后跑1000m
<Pudge> jusss: 扯的，别创建啊
<jusss> Pudge: squeezy都没遇到过这种情况
<iMadper> huntxu: whois iMadper   看看...
<jusss> Pudge: 不创建也开不了机
<lingshu1> 是不是程序员通常都比较难相处??
<Pudge> jusss: 装系统的时候，你装的sda+数字上，然后呢，如何分区的
<jusss> Pudge: 装grub时根本就
<iMadper> lingshu1: 没见过程序员.
<lingshu1> 也不是,我们公司的程序员还好吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 你没去过动物园？
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的意思就是你回來了還沒請大家吃飯對吧 cc adam8157 gfrog freeflying 
<iMadper> yunfan: 去过, 但是没见过程序员. 
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 装grub根本就没提示发现其它系统或没发现其它系统，真奇葩
<archl> iMadper: 请我吃饭了
<adam8157> iMadper: huntxu: 就是!
<iMadper> huntxu: 得了吧, 按顺序, 你得先请我
<yunfan> iMadper: lol 大概是要专门买票 RD馆里好多程序员
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡我饿了。
<archl> 。
<Pudge> jusss: 扔了吧
<yunfan> iMadper: huntxu 干脆你俩请我 这事就解决了
<Pudge> jusss: 或者win格式化算了，多彻底
<jusss> Pudge: sda1 win sda5 logic sda 2 pri
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 干脆 huntxu 请你两次, 这事情更好办, 还少牵扯一个人. 
<antiubuntu> 我的笔记本装 wheezy，分区时也要我分 efi 分区，然后我分了 efi 分区，之后系统装好电脑就挂了。
<huntxu> iMadper: 有種，先/deop
<yunfan> iMadper: 你们一次来最好了 
<jusss> Pudge: 是grub出的问题不是我
<archl> deop？
<yunfan> jusss: 是你的问题 为毛要买这种本
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么了?
<jusss> Pudge: 没系统grub会提示写入mbr，有系统会提示发现其它系统，可是这次grub连提示都没提示
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<archl> o
<jusss> Pudge: 我都不知道grub把自己写到了哪
<huntxu> iMadper: 仗著有op欺負人 T_T
<huntxu> archl: 求抱抱
<archl> eexpress 换了 iGoogle: 
<iMadper> huntxu: 别逗了, 我都没t过人. 真的. 
 * archl 抱抱huntxu
<jusss> yunfan: 正常本本，asus，i3，n卡
<iMadper> huntxu: 绝对的好人 ==> iMadper 
<iGoogle> 难怪你们经常乱说。那些IM软件真看不清irc对话的。
<yunfan> jusss: 这个已经很不正常了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你客戶端屏蔽了kick指令吧
 * archl 想起来了，imadper和imtxc总是被踢。
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 受害者路过
<iMadper> archl: 恩, 以后就只有 imtxc 了. 
<jusss> yunfan: grub不提示自己写到哪，提示创建efi启动分区，
<jusss> yunfan: efi不是osx吗
<iMadper> efi是osx????? 
<jusss> 我装的是debian呀，又不是osx，创建啥efi
<yunfan> jusss: 从来不efi
<jusss> iMadper: efi gpt
<iMadper> LUKS 真慢! 有没有办法快一点
<iMadper> jusss: 那也不是osx呀
<jusss> iMadper: bios mbr
<archl> 睡觉了
 * archl 开溜
<jusss> iMadper: osx好像是efi
<iMadper> 用efi的多了
<yunfan> grub那个急救的shell代码存在哪里呢？
<yunfan> 难道是在mbr里？
<iGoogle> 。
<jusss> 装完后直接提示找不到启动设备
<jusss> 连grub都没出现
<yunfan> 快说
<jusss> grub连把自己写到哪都不提示
<jusss> 不知道
<yunfan> 这个可以探测 不难
<yunfan> 我问 啊蛋 主席 ee 和这满天诸佛
<Pudge> jusss: 找不到设备不是grub的问题
<iMadper> ... ... generating key 真慢, 我聊天打字这么久都不行.... fuxx了!
<Pudge> jusss: 是你bios设置没改回来吧
<jusss> grub自己写，谁知道它把自己写哪了，它根本就没提示
 * yunfan 阿弥佗佛 解人一惑 胜造七级浮屠
<jusss> Pudge: 该啥？
<jusss> Pudge: 就一个硬盘
<yunfan> iMadper: 2048?
<jusss> Pudge: 那还改什么
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎样设置才能做到远程桌面独占一个终端(Ctrl+Alt+Fn)？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442326 因为长期使用xfreerdp登陆Windows，Super键与Unity重叠，加上不能快速切出到ubuntu桌面，就产生了这个"远程桌面独占一个终端"的想法。这样也就可以完全避开一些Windows的常用快捷键了，不知道有人这
<iMadper> yunfan: 你说key? 256而已啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 那怎么会这么慢
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道呀, 我在这里扯淡这么久, 敲击键盘的, 都不够.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我估计得去聊qq才行... lol~
<yunfan> iMadper: 也许是你语速比较快而已 
<huntxu> iMadper: 用臉滾
<iMadper> huntxu: 借个脸来用用
<jusss> Pudge: 那个efi启动分区是啥，
<iMadper> yunfan: 跟语速有关系?
<jusss> Pudge: debian不是mbr吗
<Pudge> jusss: bios，你启动选项是啥
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为你快了 所以感觉周围的慢了呀 其实才过了一秒而已
<jusss> Pudge: 当然是硬盘
<Pudge> jusss: 那怎么会找不到设备
<iMadper> yunfan: 我会看表... 我去年买了个表
<Pudge> jusss: 你说清楚啊，到底是找不到引导程序，还是找不到设备
<jusss> Pudge: 我怎么知道
<Pudge> jusss: 2嘛事
<jusss> Pudge: 找不到设备
<jusss> Pudge: 启动设备
<Pudge> jusss: 。。找不到启动设备，还是设备
<jusss> Pudge: 找不到可启动的设备
<yunfan> iMadper: 要伞哥带表才行 其他标都不准
<Pudge> jusss: jusss 最简单方法，debian启动盘有么
<jusss> Pudge: mei
<Pudge> jusss: 用启动盘启动，然后grub-install
<Pudge> jusss: 扔了吧，真的
<jusss> Pudge: 没启动盘
<ubunbo> hello...
<iMadper> yunfan: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e644/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ {"encoding"=>"deflate", 长度=>2.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain"}
<ubunbo> 好了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我装squeezy都没遇到过这种状况
<yunfan> iMadper: 看到没 长度=>2B
<ubunbo> 刚才ibus抽了
<ubunbo> 有木有闲人。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 网上下一个啊，debian启动盘，然后dd到usb里面，启动就完了
<ubunbo> 我的wine的右键菜单没有了
<freeflying> 谁要请客啊
<ubunbo> 现在要启动win的程序只能命令行  wine xxxxx
<jusss> Pudge: 我都没搞清问题出在哪
<jusss> Pudge: 装debian为啥会出现提示创建efi分区和grub没提示自己的问题
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 不知道, 老k抽风吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 脸干嘛用的
<freeflying>  /win 35
<jusss> Pudge: 还有说没找到rf2480.bin
<jusss> Pudge: 或者是rt2480.bin
<imtxc> iMadper: 一脸下去出个2048的key
<jusss> Pudge: 还没找到这个文件
<iMadper> ... ...
<Pudge> jusss: 安装的时候？
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: freeflying: 败家了, 如了一个neo fx. 金色的..
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥东西
<iMadper> adam8157: 眼药水... 每次回北京, 都觉得眼睛特别干...
<jusss> Pudge: 奇葩吧
 * imtxc 擦 一来就有人炫耀
 * imtxc 让不让人看了
<jusss> Pudge: 安装时提示找不到某个文件
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 几十而已
<Pudge> jusss:你下的盘有毛病吧。。
<jusss> Pudge: 官方的
<Pudge> jusss: 联网安装了么
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥高级货
<jusss> Pudge: gnome的和lxde两个版本
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.amazon.com/Sante-NEO-FX-Eye-Drop/dp/B0011YRQZQ
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: NEO FX Eye Drop: Health & Personal Care
<iMadper> freeflying: 眼药水. 
<jusss> Pudge: 都一样，当然连着网
<Pudge> jusss: 我查一下
<Pudge> 为啥会是grub efi
<jusss> Pudge: 我也不明白会出现这种东东
<iMadper> adam8157: 不, 我买的是这个: http://www.amazon.com/SANTEN-Sante-V-plus-Eye-drops-12ml/dp/B0055QC8P4/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: SANTEN Sante FX V-plus Eye-drops 12ml: Health & Personal Care
<iMadper> adam8157: 别去美亚, 去日亚, 便宜好多...
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是呀, 48rmb而已.
<onlylove> 老实说，squeeze的efi支持有问题
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道为啥美亚那么贵.
<adam8157> iMadper: 而已
<ubunbo> w
<freeflying> iMadper: adam8157 你们真奢华啊
<ubunbo> 求助啊，，，，
<iMadper> adam8157: 清凉感爆膨, 你可以买一个试试看.
<adam8157> freeflying: 奢华的是他
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都是跟 adam8157 学的
<jusss> onlylove: squeezy没提示efi，wheezy提示要创建efi
<adam8157> iMadper: 周末叫个妹子来游泳
<freeflying> iMadper: 尼玛9块多啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 不, 我在ntr中, 不接触别的妹子. 
<onlylove> jusss:   squeeze的grub-efi软件包有问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你看下bios设置和分区格式吧，你不是搞的GPT分区吧，我有点事情，大概半小时回来
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
 * iMadper 我擦, 我发现问题了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubunbo> 求助。。。。
<ubunbo> 求助。。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 我看明白了
<ubunbo> wine 的右键菜单没有了，只能命令行启动win程序了
<Pudge> jusss: 先问你，你的硬盘多大
<jusss> Pudge: 500
<jusss> Pudge: 给了debian 130g
<iMadper> adam8157: 我ssh的远程主机, generating key, 我在ssh窗口里输入字母之类的, 是不是不管用?
<ugoub> 我用itrualbox
<jusss> Pudge: win占了剩下的，c d 盘三个盘
<jusss> Pudge: e盘
<ubunbo> 之前检查了/home/ubunbo/.local/share/applications  发现权限不对，属于root的文件，我无法访问，权限修正了以后还是没有菜单
<ubunbo> 求教
<adam8157> iMadper: 管用啊
<jusss> Pudge: 删掉了fpan
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦? 为啥这么慢...
<yunfan> iMadper: ntr是不撸管的意思？
<adam8157> iMadper: 还不是影响了远端主机
<Pudge> jusss: 你的硬盘，是bios+mbr还是efi
<adam8157> iMadper: 肯定啊, 本地是影响键盘, 远端只是影响tty, 比重不同的
<lingshu1> 冒个泡
<Pudge> jusss: windows系统的时候
<iMadper> adam8157: 网络的中断, 也会放入那里面?
<jusss> Pudge: 我也不清楚…
<ubunbo> 算了
<adam8157> iMadper: 会啊, 各种收集
<ubunbo> 没存在感了
<lingshu1> 这年头佐助居然要当火影了
<ubunbo> 88
<lingshu1> 我去
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有没有别的方法? 
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 我换一个... 太慢了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛。。。你系统打不开是是吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 开那个随机数生成器啊
<Pudge> jusss: 你windows进不了了？
<iMadper> cat /dev/random ?
<jusss> Pudge: 这个怎么看
<jusss> Pudge: 大多数不都是一样吗
<Pudge> jusss: 不，2种方案
<jusss> Pudge: 那怎么看是哪种
<Pudge> jusss: 你记不记得，你windows下的时候，有没有一个盘，是MSR
<adam8157> iMadper: sudo /usr/sbin/rngd -r /dev/urandom
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛啊，是 adam8157 和 iMadper
<jusss> Pudge: 好像没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 就是用urandom而不是random
<adam8157> iMadper: 会快很多很多
<iMadper> rngd是个毛毛呀
<iMadper> 已经完成了...
<iMadper> 直接cat urandom了
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 一样的效果
<adam8157> iMadper: ls -R / 也行
<jusss> Pudge: 除了c d e f盘没别的了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<Pudge> jusss: 我也觉得，你应该就是普通的bios+mbr
 * gfrog 应该做个bot，每次被ping都回复`壕`
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: 那装个鸡毛的grub-efi啊
<Pudge> jusss: 就是grub2啊
<jusss> Pudge: grub连自己写哪都没提示
<jusss> Pudge: 还要我创建啥efi
 * adam8157 明后天减减仓位
<Pudge> jusss: 我还是觉得，你装debian的时候，分区操作失误，
<Pudge> jusss: 把windows弄挂了，所以没检测出来别的系统
<Pudge> jusss: 然后，装根目录的分区，没有设置成bootable
<jusss> Pudge: sda1 c盘，sda5 d盘，sda6 e盘，sda 2 root，sda 3 home，swap，
<jusss> Pudge: 设置bootable了
<Pudge> jusss: 剩余空间呢，你从哪里分出来的？
<jusss> Pudge: 删除f盘
<jusss> Pudge: 出来130
<Pudge> jusss: 你确定系统隐藏的reserve分区没有被你格掉？
<iMadper> adam8157: 给我你的主机开ssh, 我帮你删除
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥?
<jusss> Pudge: reserve分区是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 我把ls换成rm
<jusss> Pudge: c盘那根本就没动
<jusss> Pudge: 只是在win下把f盘删了
<pity> zsh 的 time 和 bash 的 time 不是一个？
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。明显你这个分区被你弄没了啊
<Pudge> jusss: win7是吧？
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: win7自动创建的隐藏分区，存放引导信息，
<Pudge> jusss: 作用在于把mbr以及引导信息和c盘区分出来，防止c盘数据丢失导致引导失败
<jusss> Pudge: 它不会放f盘吧
<Pudge> jusss: 你到好，直接格了
<Pudge> jusss: 叼炸天
<yunfan> iMadper: 有一行log 里面有可能有 key=val 也有可能完全没有 怎么给他匹配出来 
<jusss> Pudge: 装debian时没见到这个盘yav
<Pudge> jusss: 怎么可能放F盘，这个盘自动隐藏的，一般看不见，你设置可见之后他名字叫system
<Pudge> jusss: 挂了，你把盘整个格式化了，然后装debian，报你一次成功
<jusss> Pudge: 那我的win呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 输入就是那一行, 输出就是你要的那个表达式?
<lingshu1> 佐助说他要救大家当火影
<yunfan> iMadper: 那肯定不是了  前面还有blah blah
<yunfan> 后面也有
<ubunbo> ...........
<ubunbo> 有人能帮我解决下问题么。。
<Livo> 有人能帮我解决下我的问题么。。。
<noctuorare> Livo: 什么情况？
<noctuorare> Livo: 还有，你刷频很尴尬。我在向上翻，你刷一下，我就给拉下来了，又要回去找。
<yunfan> iMadper: (key=val)?.+ 这样不知道行不行
<Livo> 我的右键菜单里面wine相关的东西都没有了，我需要他们。。。现在运行win程序只能用命令行，我检查了/home/ubunbo/.local/share/applications这个目录，然后发现里面的文件都是不可用，属于root权限，然后我将权限修改到我自己的用户下，现在可读写，但是右键菜单里面还是有么有需要的选项，我也尝试了重新启动系统了。
<Livo> 对于刷屏，表示抱歉。。。可能是用ＱＱ导致的习惯，回车换行了。。
<iMadper> yunfan: .+ 你还要求他不在最后是吧... 
<yunfan> 我记得qq上还有个ubuntu桌面群
<iMadper> yunfan: 没觉得有问题. 试试看呗. 
<Pudge> jusss: 没了，反正你win下没啥东西
<Pudge> jusss: 无所谓
<Pudge> jusss: 装好了debian在装win
<yunfan> iMadper: 他事实上就在中间 只是要么全有 要么全无 我想有的时候打印出来  没有的情况打印空也好
<Pudge> jusss: 或者直接虚拟机装win，多舒服
<Livo> noctuorare, 忘记加你的名字了，麻烦看上面
<yunfan>  我是用sed
<noctuorare> Livo: 看到了。
<jim_> 我操，左助要当 火影
<jusss> Pudge: 网上说干掉reserve分区只是提示找不到系统，我的是提示找不到启动设备，不是reserv分区的问题
<Livo> 双系统的安装方式应该是win到lin
<Pudge> jusss: 因为你装了debian。。
<Pudge> jusss: 别挣扎了，
<jusss> Pudge: 虚拟机装，用wm还是vbox
<Pudge> jusss: 有这时间，系统都能写一个出来饿了
<Pudge> jusss: wm是啥
<Livo> 因为win无法识别lin的安装，如果先安装了win然后给lin预留了安装分区之后再安装lin那么grub就会替换win的启动，并且正确识别硬盘上所有的操作系统
<Pudge> jusss: vmware？
<jusss> Pudge: wmware
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<Pudge> jusss: ，，wm。。
<Livo> vbox也挺好用的吧。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 记错了
<Pudge> jusss: vbox吧，vm要钱的
<Livo> +1
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<noctuorare> Livo: 你能看下~/.config/menus/applications.menu有吗？
<jusss> Pudge: 我真想找人帮我装下
<Livo> noctuorare, OK，我看看
<jusss> Pudge: 你飞回来给我装系统
<Pudge> jusss: kvm也挺好，号称本机的性能，就是没3d加速
<Livo> noctuorare, 没有这个目录。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我请你喝雪碧
<Pudge> jusss: 别这么客气，
<Pudge> jusss: 给我买机票就行了，还要啥雪碧
<Pudge> jusss: 太多了
<Livo> noctuorare, 有这么个路径 /home/ubunbo/.config/menus/applications-merged
<jusss> Pudge: 机票，你自己掏吧，这对你来说还不是九牛一毛
<noctuorare> Livo: 里面有没有Delete字样呢？
<Livo> noctuorare, 里面是安装的qq，还有一個xdg-desktop-menu-dummy.menu
<noctuorare> 哦，那算了。
<Pudge> jusss: 是的，每头牛也就一根毛
<Livo> noctuorare, 在menus里面？
<noctuorare> Livo: 先问下，右键菜单？你指的是什么？
<jusss> Pudge: 你总不会一辈子不回来吧
<Pudge> jusss: 那你慢慢等吧
<jusss> Pudge: 就当提前回家了
<pity> 为啥我这里 time 命令 man 时有 -v 选项，但执行时却提示没有 -v 命令？怎么把参数当命令了呢？
<Livo> noctuorare, 例如我右键点击一个windows程序，然后本来会出现用wine 什么什么来运行的  这个选项
<Pudge> jusss: 你帮我开工资？
<jusss> Pudge: 等我成富一代了，给你开工资
<freeflying> iMadper: adam8157 iGoogle gfrog 壕们，捐个键盘给我吧
<Pudge> jusss: 你生个女娃娃，我就回来
<iMadper> freeflying: 我自己在用公司里廉价不到30一把的l100
<jusss> Pudge: 都没女朋友，生毛孩子
<gfrog> freeflying: 8115一枚，自提
 * iMadper 吓尿了, 竟然是8115
<jusss> Pudge: 我快要毕业实习了，
<jusss> Pudge: 这段时间一直很郁闷
<iMadper> jusss: 马上就有收入了, 还郁闷?
<jusss> iMadper: 啥也不会，担心找不到工作
<yunfan> iMadper: 不行 匹配不上
<iMadper> yunfan: O_a
<yunfan> jusss: 可以为你男朋友生一个
<iMadper> jusss: 当鸭子都不会?
<jusss> iMadper: 太丑
<noctuorare> Livo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134875/how-to-get-rid-of-wine-programs-in-the-right-click-context-menu?rq=1 你试着反过来做吧。
<^k^> noctuorare ⇪ ti: How to get rid of wine programs in the right click context menu? - Ask Ubuntu
<iMadper> jusss: 跳楼会不会?
<jusss> yunfan: 没男朋友
<jusss> iMadper: 不敢，怕疼
<Livo> noctuorare, 好的,我看看,稍后回复
<freeflying> gfrog: 8115是啥
<yunfan> jusss: 去找一个
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^
<jusss> yunfan: 连女朋友都找不到，上哪找男盆友呀
<noctuorare> jusss: ……男友一堆。
 * gfrog 8115竟然都成为一代绝唱了。md，死戴尔
 * gfrog 现在dell带的那个破键盘绝难用。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求一个可用的下载地址ubuntu12.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442327 之前下了13.4 不会用 想下个 12.4 研究一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 godmxy2010 — 2013-05-22 16:35
<Livo> noctuorare, 哈,原来没有EXE的
<yunfan> jusss: 找女朋友看1 找男朋友看0
<jusss> noctuorare: 爆菊的一堆？
<Livo> noctuorare, 你有exe的么,可否粘贴其中内容供我参考
<noctuorare> 啊，KVIrc太渣渣了。换了，不用。
<noctuorare> Livo: exe？
<jusss> yunfan: 那如果找女盆友看0，找男盆友看1呢
<Livo> noctuorare, 恩,里面包含了大部分windows文件的wine打开方式,但是没有exe
<Livo> noctuorare, 例如wine-extension-gif.desktop    wine-extension-hlp.desktop
<noctuorare> Livo: 我用Kubuntu的……
<Livo> noctuorare, 但是没有wine-extension-hlp.desktop
<noctuorare> Livo: 没有那个
<noctuorare> Livo: 你找别人问问？
<Livo> noctuorare, ......貌似你是完全脱离windows的用户之一...
<Livo> noctuorare, 我要玩WOW......
<noctuorare> Livo: 你说右键没有Wine那项？那直接点那exe文件呢？
<jusss> yunfan: 尸骨无存那部电影里，一个男的fuck完一个女的后然后被女的fuck
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying poker2貌似不错
<Livo> noctuorare, 归档管理器......
<noctuorare> Livo: 那应该不是这些问题。应该就是exe文件被当压缩包了？
<yunfan> jusss: 好电影 回家去下
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<noctuorare> 妥妥不记得Ubuntu下是什么情况了……
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog 键盘
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<Livo> noctuorare, K和普通的只是桌面环境不同吧
<noctuorare> adaam_: 那个单手的？
<noctuorare> Livo: 我意思是记不得那个菜单长什么样了……
<jusss> yunfan: 尸骨无存 1 2，lions gate出品
<noctuorare> adam8157: 那个单手的？
<yunfan> jusss: 你看你平时都看这种电影 还不赶紧找个男朋友疼疼你
<Livo> noctuorare, 一个是kde一个是gnome....哦哦,就是右键的时候会出现用xxx打开
<jusss> yunfan: 我喜欢lions gate和dimension出品的电影
<Pudge> jusss: 啥都不会才好发展
<Pudge> jusss: 啥都会的技术男有啥前途
<Livo> noctuorare, gnome3.8很不错的
<noctuorare> Livo: 谢绝G党推销。主要是K下直接点就是用wine，没有你那情况……
<Pudge> jusss: 我认识的混的好的都是曾经被定义为啥都不会的
<gfrog> adam8157: 有机械键盘了，这个键盘用烂之前估计不会换了。
<Livo> Pudge, 就是没钱,啥都有,包括妹子...前提得长得不猥琐.....
<jusss> yunfan: lionsgate出品电锯惊魂，dimension出品惊声尖叫
<adam8157> gfrog: 家里配一把
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥高级键盘啊
<Livo> noctuorare, 我问问双击直接运行的这种文件类型是在什么地方设置的呢?
<jusss> Pudge: 关键是真的啥也不会，我是学通讯的
<noctuorare> adam8157: ……我以为你说的是gfrog键盘……
<yunfan> Pudge: 前途就是被人拿来当维修工用
<adam8157> noctuorare: ...
<noctuorare> adam8157: 那玩意原来想要一个的，单手打字好帅的。
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog noctuorare http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=750157&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=286&typeid=286
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 小身材、大力量、我有一颗强大的内心—POKER II 正式版从里 - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
 * yunfan 啥都会 必定啥都得操心  劳碌命啊
<jusss> Livo: 属性
<yunfan> 单手打字不是有frogpad么
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，乃给这个channel每人发一个吧
<Pudge> jusss: Livo 我现在越来越觉得，长的好看才是关键，别的都是浮云，不是太奇葩就行了
<adam8157> freeflying: gfrog noctuorare 499软妹币
<noctuorare> yunfan: 嗯，我记错了，就是那个。就是太贵了frogpad
<liemehoc> 滚到 3.9.3以后有没有觉得烫得厉害的
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己都不舍得买..
<freeflying> adam8157: 除以10还考虑
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<Livo> jusss, 不是这个问题...我知道根源了
<Pudge> jusss: Livo 找工作啥的，谁管你牛逼不牛逼，只要是人就能做，关键要的顺眼
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
 * freeflying rsyncing 笔记本的home到台式机上
<jusss> Pudge: 我不是好看那类型的
<yunfan> noctuorare: 是啊 太贵 不过跟啊蛋这种玩机械的一比 也不贵
<Livo> noctuorare, 是那个南浦月的QQ害得....Exec=env WINEPREFIX="/home/ubunbo/.nanpuyue/qq2012" wine start /ProgIDOpen
<noctuorare> adam8157: 连上下左右键都不给了？
<iGoogle> rsync写错一个/
<noctuorare> Livo: ……
<Livo> noctuorare, 它把所有的打开方式全部替换了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 尼玛太邪恶了
<noctuorare> Livo: wineprefix我也没法了。
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> noctuorare: 要那干啥
<noctuorare> adam8157: 我发现我跟不上时代了……
<seek0515> 下午好 各位 
<Livo> noctuorare, 我要去论坛发帖.....害死人...用文本编辑打开desktop文件发现里面所有的运行方式都变成了/home/ubunbo/.nanpuyue/qq2012" wine start /ProgIDOpen
<yunfan> noctuorare: 你三天不来混 就会out
<seek0515> 赞同
<noctuorare> Livo: ...我上次来冒泡应该是1年前了……
<noctuorare> yunfan: ^
<noctuorare> Livo: wine就这样……
<seek0515> 就一天没来就发现out 了  
<Pudge> jusss: 不用多好看，看着舒服，顺眼就性
<Pudge> jusss: 不能看着猥琐
<Pudge> jusss: 不然一辈子也就只能猥琐着过了
<jusss> Pudge: 好吧，我有点猥琐
<yunfan> noctuorare: 所以干脆以后别来了 回去吹吹空调 看看美剧 玩玩秘书 堕落去吧
<Pudge> jusss: 。。多猥琐，猥琐的人适合dota
<noctuorare> yunfan: ……我还是追番的主，另外没有秘书……
<freeflying> adam8157: 高分屏比好键盘重要多了
 * gfrog 渣神真是个顽固的家伙。非要搞神马山地车
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的感觉正好相反
<yunfan> noctuorare: 人人都有个小秘书 没有的话去申请个微薄账户
<noctuorare> adam8157: 灰灰的不好看……
<Livo> noctuorare, 我上次回来冒泡比你久远一点,之前ubuntu是作为第二系统的,前段时间win7下面有个csrss.exe疯狂的读硬盘,却不知道在干什么也没中毒也没有修改过系统配置,然后一旦重装就要重新配置grub乱七八糟的东西我就干脆吧硬盘重新分区纯lin了,毕竟现在常用的win程序就一个QQ和WOW了
<freeflying> gfrog: emu-1.5发布了
<noctuorare> yunfan: 不玩weibo...
<yunfan> 我也是山地车 ee要不
<Pudge> jusss: 我大学也学通信的，到现在我都不知道通信到底是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃错了，低分大屏多显示器加好键盘才是码农的梦想。
<seek0515> yunfan 干啥要weibo啊
<yunfan> noctuorare: 玩dabo?
<yunfan> seek0515: 因为有微薄小秘书
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，qemu跟我无关。
<noctuorare> yunfan: dabo?
<jusss> Pudge: 手残了
<jusss> Pudge: 都22了
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/VIZIO-CT15-A5-15-6-Inch-Light-Ultrabook/dp/B009PJHE7O/ref=amtcd_B009PJHE42_B009PJHE7O 这个才是我想要的
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: VIZIO CT15-A5 15.6-Inch Thin + Light Ultrabook: Computers & AccessoriesVIZIO
<gfrog> freeflying: ultrabook。。。 intel的又一大忽悠。
<yunfan> ]
<pudge> jusss: 没啥，大学刚毕业，正是开始事业的时候，不像我，都老了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我更喜欢ipad，然后家里扔一个霸气无比的服务器。
<jusss> pudge: 可你都去啪啪法国妹子了
<yunfan> pudge: 老了 肉就不好吃了
<Livo> 敢问哪位是使用ubuntu并安装了Wine的
<pudge> jusss: 趁年轻，有资本，眼光放开一点，别老想着自己的专业，多尝试，哪里最能找到成就感就做啥
<palomino|working> 我
<Livo> 需求一些文件.
<palomino|working> 例如?
<Livo> palomino|working, 需求几个文件,方便分享么?
 * yunfan 两脚羊 加把柴
<palomino|working> 哪几个呢? liemehoc 
<palomino|working> 哪几个呢? Livo 
<Livo> palomino|working, ~/.local/share/applications/  下面所有内容
<Livo> palomino|working, 我的wine因为装了一次南浦月的QQ导致右键菜单内容完全失效了已经
<palomino|working> 貌似就是一堆.desktop文件?
<Livo> palomino|working, 对.....完全没错
<palomino|working> 稍等啊...
<Livo> palomino|working, 好的,十分感谢
<palomino|working> 哪儿有免费上传文件的地方。。
<jusss> pudge: 我没擅长的技能
<Livo> palomino|working, pan.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<Livo> juss
<pudge> jusss: 25之前你想尝试啥都行，失败了没钱了没人笑你，真到30了还找不到北，只有两个字形容了，呵呵
<palomino|working> 这个还得注册吧- -
<Livo> palomino|working, 我注册一个我们公用吧。。
<palomino|working> 好。。。
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<yuxans> 只有用户级别的在 ~/.local/share/applications/ 里，看这不顺眼直接 rm，有必要的话就 backup
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 yuxans 
<freeflying> gfrog: ipad你能有teminal? 你能输入东西？
<Livo> yuxans, 那么系统级别的呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然有，我都买了pormpt了。
<freeflying> palomino|working: 吗总
<jusss> pudge: 我想做好一些我喜欢的事情，貌似都做不好
 * yuxans slaps palomino|working with an enormous RIAA
<pudge> jusss: 大学没学到就到社会上学啊，看自己适合做啥，做个3,5年，一样牛逼，多认识人，多认识朋友，路子多了，有些想法也好实现。
<palomino|working> 侯总 freeayu 
<palomino|working> 侯总 freeflying 
<palomino|working> ...
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<freeayu> hi
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> 喊错人,sorry freeayu 
<yuxans> freeflying: 候总，求送顶配 s7
<^k^> freeayu: .. .. ..
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总这个本子如何
<freeayu> ok
<freeflying> yuxans: s7是啥
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  17:06 
<pudge> jusss: 做不好的就不是你真喜欢的
<Livo> palomino|working,    399881990@qq.com    ubuntucn
<palomino|working> 哪个本? freeflying 
<pudge> jusss: 那叫冲动
<yuxans> freeflying: http://store.acer.com/store/acerna/en_US/pd/productID.273508100
<^k^> yuxans ... ⇪ Acer Store: Aspire S7-391-9427 Ultrabook (Windows 8)
<jusss> pudge: …
<Livo> palomino|working, 前面是帐号后面是密码
<palomino|working> 我试试 Livo 
<yunfan> jusss: 再混几年你就可以像 pudge 这样来给新人传授经验了 最终达到生命的大和谐
<palomino|working> 此帐号不存在 Livo 
<pudge> jusss: 我是已经废了，赶紧给你点教训
<pudge> jusss: 经验没有
<palomino|working> 是不是没验证啊... Livo 
<Livo> palomino|working, - -，多了一个8     39981990
<Livo> 哈哈
<palomino|working> ok...
<jusss> pudge: 咱俩换换，我去啪啪法国妹子，你来我这天天撸管
<pudge> jusss: 我羡慕的人都在啪啪啪呢，哪里有空在irc上浪费时间
<freeflying> yuxans: 一个touchscreen多了400刀，不值啊
<palomino|working> 传完了。。但是怎么看不到传上去的文件呢
<yuxans> freeflying: cpu 也稍好吧
<jusss> pudge: 边啪啪边irc
<palomino|working> 哦。。看到了。。
<palomino|working> 去取吧 Livo 
<Livo> palomino|working, 我下载下来替换了试试看
<freeflying> yuxans: 只是稍好啊，400刀呢
<yuxans> freeflying: 还有厚度 @@
<palomino|working> 400刀！！
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<palomino|working> 支持超薄
<freeflying> 还是啊，差了400刀呢
<seek0515> 什么本子400刀啊？
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵了400刀
<seek0515> 什么本子啊？ 给我看看最近正好要买本子
 * yunfan 每一个你朝思暮想的女神背后都有一个日她日到想吐的男人
<MeaCulpa> ....
<seek0515> yunfan:经典 
<yuxans> tooooooooooooold
<jusss> yunfan: 如果是男的呢
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 揾我？
<palomino|working> 叫错人.. liemehoc 
<palomino|working> li开头的太多.. liemehoc 
<seek0515> 那个海外代购怎么搞啊
<seek0515> 哪个比较好点的啊？
<yunfan> jusss: 也是男人 或者 s/人/朋友/
<Livo> palomino|working, 我重新启动一下，稍后回来报告
<liemehoc> 3.9.3  内核有没有人觉得烫啊
<palomino|working> 祝你好运。。
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04]
<palomino|working> 额。。
<yuxans> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 我可能是少数在这个频道用ubuntu的人吧.. yuxans 
<yuxans> palomino|working: 嗯，至少我是潜伏在这里的 gentoo 党
<palomino|working> :D
<seek0515> 海外代购那个比较好啊 各位大神们
<palomino|working> 没购过...
<onegm> 这个中文频道热闹
<palomino|working> Orc|Working: 老爷请现身讲讲代购?
<ofan> 给tmux弄了个powerline风格，好骚气啊
<ubunbo> pa
<ubunbo> palomino|working, ...依旧。。。只是那些原有的可以正常打开了。。。起码能找到notepad了。。
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [警告！]关于安装了南浦月的ＱＱ的人们 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442330 南浦月的ＱＱ会将~/.local/share/applications/路径下所有关于wine的程序运行方式全部替换到路径为~/.nanpuyue/qq2012的路径下，导致原先安装的wine失效，后期卸载的时候一旦删除了ＱＱ的文件夹和自带的wine之后
<^k^> 会导致wine的右键菜单失效。 请南浦月予以修正。也请安装南浦月的ＱＱ之 …
<ubunbo> ^k^, 我发的
<^k^> ubunbo, 为什么？  17:22 
<yuxans> ubunbo: 那是 bot...
<ubunbo> ^k^, 他的安装脚本中替换掉了这些文件,卸载了他的ＱＱ之后文件并没有被还原,导致wine的右键菜单打开方式失效.
<^k^> ubunbo, 他从哪里得到呢？  17:23 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 不会影响到命令行的运作,也就是没有最终破坏wine.得到什么?
<liemehoc> ^k^: 你能听懂不  哈哈
<liemehoc> ^k^: 死机了？
<seek0515> 那个怎么在家里面做个服务器啊？关键动态ip怎么转发啊？
<ubunbo> seek0515, 电信网络的话你再整,不是电信了就该洗洗睡就洗洗睡
<seek0515> ubunbo:就是电信的 
<liemehoc> seek0515:dnspod的shell脚本
<liemehoc> seek0515: dnspod的shell脚本
<^k^> ubunbo, .. 休息一下 ..  17:25 
<seek0515> liemehoc:我去看看 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 我要解决这个事情...不然我wow要输入命令行
<ubunbo> yuxans, 我有个问题,为何我创建的桌面快捷方式是无法执行的
<yuxans> ubunbo: 格式问题？我没自己创建过 = =
<yuxans> ubunbo: wow == worldofwarcraft ?
<ubunbo> yuxans, yes,魔兽世界
<freeflying> yuxans: 推荐个openwrt的路由器
<yuxans> freeflying: 干嘛 openwrt...
<yuxans> freeflying: routeros 不是挺好
<^k^> ubunbo, .. 休息一下 ..  17:28 
<freeflying> yuxans: routeos支持ovs?
<yuxans> freeflying: http://routerboard.com/RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN
<yuxans> ovs 是啥？
<freeflying> yuxans: openvswitch
<DRQ> roylez:  MOMO
<DRQ> seek0515: momo
<ubunbo> 唉。。。。放弃吧
<seek0515> DRQ:??
<ubunbo> 老老实实输命令行吧还是。。
<DRQ> 放弃什么
<DRQ> ？
<DRQ> seek0515: 摸摸
<DRQ> LOL
<ubunbo> DRQ, 邮件菜单里面的用wine打开程序没了
<seek0515> DRQ:lol
<DRQ> 在干嘛呢
<seek0515> 下了 各位拜拜 
<ubunbo> DRQ, 然后文件类型的打开方式里面也没有wine
<ubunbo> DRQ, 电容器。。。。
<DRQ> ubunbo: ///??
<DRQ> 什么意思？
<DRQ> imtxc: momo
<DRQ> 猫叔
<ubunbo> DRQ,     dian rong qi  电容器   Dian Rong Qi
<DRQ> 你说什么
<DRQ> 不懂哦
<DRQ> 什么电容器
<nyfair> 为什么有人总喜欢用zip这种不合时宜的东西，不用7z也该学会装个盗版winrar啊
<DRQ> 走了
<DRQ> 不好玩
<ubunbo> DRQ, 外国人？没学过拼音么？
<DRQ> zip流行啊
<DRQ> ubunbo: 没学过
<nyfair> DRQ: 你确定zip在天朝比winrar流行？
<ubunbo> DRQ, 。。。。不是中国人么。。
<adam8157> nyfair: zip怎么不合时宜了....  
<DRQ> nyfair: 我不在天朝
<ubunbo> nyfair, zip是windows懒人专属
<DRQ> ny
<adam8157> nyfair: 编码问题略蛋疼, 但是其他都很通用
<ubunbo> nyfair, 就和tar.gz是linux懒人专属一样的
<DRQ> nyfair: 能用就行了
<DRQ> nyfair: 你还没见过更变态的压缩文件格式呢
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] zip不讨厌，rar才讨厌！
<nyfair> 经常有混蛋把日文的游戏在中文windows上用zip再压缩遍
<DRQ> nyfair: 你用过好压和快压这两个混蛋软件么？
<ubunbo> UbuntuTalk, +1
<nyfair> 然后就别想还原了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 国产的压缩软件，真操蛋！
<nyfair> rar哪里讨厌？
<ubunbo> DRQ, 在win环境下还行，就是跨平台就完蛋了，其实7z挺好的
<nyfair> 我举的例子，就是在windows上都不行
<DRQ> ubunbo: 一个多重加密的压缩格式
 * adam8157 喜欢7z
<DRQ> 先是把文件压缩成zip
<ubunbo> DRQ, 感觉7z压缩的文件较为紧密，体积小一些
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 好压和快压这两个混蛋软件，真操蛋！
<DRQ> 然后把zip压缩成7z
<DRQ> 再把7z压缩成rar
<ubunbo> DRQ, 然后吧后缀名改成tar.
<DRQ> 再把rar压缩成zip
<ubunbo> 改了后缀再压缩啊
<nyfair> 把7z文件的开头两字节改成kz，就是标准快压文件了，看我多聪明
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 用好压和快压压缩的软件，其他压缩软件都解压不了。。
<DRQ> 然后改名xsz
<ubunbo> UbuntuTalk, 我表示日啊日还是可以解压的
<DRQ> 加密
<nyfair> 蝉 : 看我前面句话
<nyfair> 把kz替换回来，就能用7z解压了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<ubunbo> nyfair, 真的假的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 貌似是真的。
<ubunbo> 好吧。。。
<DRQ> 压缩完了以后用16进制的文件编辑器打开
<ubunbo> 这个盗版的太没有技术含量了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得在百度贴吧 dwing 吧，看他发过分析的帖子。
<DRQ> 把里面的一些数据改动
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 里面的数据都是一样的，只是头改了一丁点。
<ubunbo> 对了，给推荐一个lin下的16进制编辑器呗~~有GUI的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 前段时间，在塞班论坛下载了一个好压压缩包，用ark死活解压不了。气死我了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] wine+winhex 。
<adam8157> UbuntuTalk: gvim
<DRQ> 恶魔
<adam8157> ubunbo: gvim
<^k^> adam8157, 不要玩机器人
<DRQ> 好压就是恶魔
<adam8157> :!xxd %
<ubunbo> adam8157, 收到，官方原有吧
<nyfair> 好压gui做的挺好的，也没快压各种问题
<DRQ> adam8157: lil
<DRQ> 快压是垃圾
<DRQ> 快压最垃圾
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 标准zip，和tar最有爱了。
<DRQ> 吹牛最厉害的压缩软件
<nyfair> 标准zip最垃圾
<yunfan> 快压谁做的
<ubunbo> 软件包 gvim 是一个由下面的软件包提供的虚拟软件包：
<ubunbo>   vim-gtk 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5
<ubunbo>   vim-athena 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5
<ubunbo>   vim-gnome 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5
<ubunbo> 请您明确地选择一个来进行安装。
<nyfair> 快压至少不会破坏文件名
<ubunbo> 用最下面的？
<DRQ> 国内的很多软件都是垃圾
<DRQ> win系统下的
<DRQ> 软件
<nyfair> 这地图炮开的...
<nyfair> 很多软件都是垃圾，这么说也没错
<DRQ> 快压破坏文件格式
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 要保证linux下兼容，否则我认为就是不行。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用 zip 。
<nyfair> 但是你用快压能保证完全还原，zip不保证
<yunfan> 很多垃圾 省略点
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不然就是 7z 。
<DRQ> 肚子饿了
<ubunbo> 有gui的多线程下载器有什么推荐的么？
<nyfair> 迅雷
<yunfan> 迅雷？
<DRQ> wget
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] zip 的问题是它不能保存文件名编码。
<yunfan> 额 同步了
<DRQ> Gwet
<nyfair> 这还不是大问题？
<DRQ> Gwget
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是大问题。
<DRQ> 我一般用7z
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以我讨厌在文件名中使用非 ascii 字符的。
<ubunbo> DRQ, apt-get的全名
<yunfan> 和空格？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 7z 是保存了编码的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 空格还好吧？
<DRQ> 在win下的文件经常转到lin系统会文件文字编码乱码
<nyfair> 囧，我有近10t的音乐，文件夹里没有费ascii字符谁看得懂啊
<yunfan> 和下划线
<nyfair> 7z不保存编码，直接转换成utf-16le
<nyfair> rar是utf-8
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] mp3 不是有 tag 吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，是 utf-16le 啊。
<DRQ> nyfair: 10t的音乐
<yunfan> nyfair: 我就曾经花了一天时间把我的所有音乐的文件夹和文件名改成英文的了
<DRQ> nyfair: 你在哪里下载的啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 谢谢指点。
<DRQ> 给共享一下
<lopje> pyload/FDM 也不错 >下载器 , pyload 可远程控制
<yunfan> 一律改成英文名+无空格+减号连接
<nyfair> 广告 http://www.astost.com/
<NotMe> yunfan, 有自动改名的工具的吧
<DRQ> nyfair: 给共享一下
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 梦幻旋律论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 喂！你们哪里来的那么大的硬盘？
<yunfan> NotMe: 没那么智能  许多文件tag里就中文
<ubunbo> UbuntuTalk, 买的啊。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 10T 耶。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的硬盘才 4T 。
<NotMe> 额
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们这群土豪。
<ubunbo> UbuntuTalk, = =，你故意的吧，我才1T，家里台式才2T
<yunfan> 10t放盘阵么
<DRQ> nyfair: 没有会员帐号
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是两个 2T 的硬盘。
<nyfair> 10t也没多少啊，eac档一般就400m左右了
<ubunbo> yunfan, 不用，直接往主板上捅就i选哪个了
<DRQ> nyfair: 我有1PB的硬盘空间
<yunfan> 主板插不下吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 硬盘好大啊。
<nyfair> DRQ: 自己买碟子扫碟共享，刷积分
<ubunbo> yunfan, 五个2T松松吧。。。现在主板6SATA不少啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们不会是挪用了公司的分布式存储了吧？
<DRQ> 100万T
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的主版就是有 6 个 sata 口。
<yunfan> UbuntuTalk: 没那么多 何况还要考虑机箱仓位狗不够呢
<DRQ> 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 裸盘一族表示无压力。
<ubunbo> yunfan, 六个硬盘的话市面上所有的半塔都能放下的
<DRQ> 磁盘阵列柜啊
<yunfan> 我经常精选一些 然后删除一些
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 80GB硬盘路过。。
<DRQ> 用磁盘阵列
<yunfan> dell有个移动手推车式存储
<ubunbo> 有用固态的么。。。
<ubunbo> 话说固态真心是快
<DRQ> 固态的太贵
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 10TB 的固态硬盘？
<DRQ> 用的机械硬盘
<ubunbo> 以前开机按一下电源然后去泡个茶点根烟开始做事，现在按一下眨个眼开始做事。。
<nyfair> 温拿
<DRQ> 以后肯定有固态硬盘的磁盘阵列
<ubunbo> 60G的买一块装系统啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64 安装 vsftpd 出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442331 如题，请高手帮忙看看： root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install vsftpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package vsftpd root@ubuntu:/# QQ截图20130522173156.png 1.这是什么问题（什么
<^k^> 原因造成的）？ 2.怎么解决（怎么才能安装好）？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<lopje> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9224273/OCZ_launches_16TB_flash_card ....
<^k^> lopje ⇪ t: OCZ launches 16TB flash card - Computerworld
<NotMe> 有啥好的 免费 vpn 额
<yunfan> 以后要么有超级存储 要么是云存储
<DRQ> ubunbo: 我有两个120GB的金士顿固态硬盘
<yunfan> 你就保存个 hashsum引用而已
<lopje> pcie 的。。
<DRQ> 云存储不安全
<DRQ> 另外你需要有网络才行
<ubunbo> ^k^, 二楼已经回复你了
<nyfair> 网络慢啊，云存储不安全也不靠谱
<DRQ> 你需要很快的网络连接才可以
<^k^> ubunbo, 它是什么样子的二楼已经恢复到我。  18:00 
<DRQ> 比如高清的视频文件是几十GB的
<DRQ> 下载是要很久的
<yunfan> nyfair: 用猫时代谈youku当然慢了
<yunfan> 可是网络不是快起来了嘛
<DRQ> 除非你拥有超高速的网络连接才行
<yunfan> 要不然你以为google为毛要普及1G光纤？
<nyfair> 几十gb的，那种bd盘？
<DRQ> 嗯
<nyfair> google必须死
<DRQ> 蓝光原盘
<yunfan> 而且高清再清晰 你的屏幕是有限的
<yunfan> 如果真的能1G带宽  你根本不需要下载高清
<DRQ> yunfan: 4K
<ubunbo> ^k^, sudo apt-get update 然后sudo apt-get clean然后在安装一次试试看
<DRQ> 4K显示
<yunfan> 你就在供应商那播放 把视频流传给你就行了
<nyfair> 7020*3960
<^k^> ubunbo, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  18:02 
<yunfan> 到时候又是终端时代了
<ubunbo> ^k^, 所有科幻
<^k^> ubunbo, 是的，我喜欢它，尤其是的作品菲利普狄克。  18:02 
<DRQ> yunfan: 还是不够快
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google 必须死。
<yunfan> DRQ: 会快起来的 咱们毕竟经历过更新换代的时代
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把 reader 还回来！
<DRQ> 通过网络播放的视频音响效果很差
<yunfan> 死慢点比较好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把 gtalk 还回来！
<palomino|working> LOL
<ubunbo> ^k^, 为什么你的中文语法不正确。。。难道你是借助翻译软件的外国人么。。。
<yunfan> 我有许多地方的账户都是gmail注册的 md
<nyfair> 话说我现在觉得feedly比greader好很多啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不然卖给别的公司也好啊。
<^k^> ubunbo, 我不知道我的中文语法是不正确的。  18:03 
<DRQ> 现在么有gTALK了
<ubunbo> DRQ, 看视频源了，如果它愿意给你传输高清晰度的也是可以的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么要关掉……
<ubunbo> ^k^, 哈哈，反正有点生硬，估计不是大陆人
<yunfan> google是自己当恶人 帮了feedly
<^k^> ubunbo, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑..  18:04 
<yunfan> google这么一关 许多人就都接受付费方案了
<yunfan> 许多接盘的发了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还是 ibm 好。
<ubunbo> ^k^, 没觉得可笑了。。只是一种表达方式而已。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把 thinkpad 卖给联想，也不关掉。
<DRQ> 额
<^k^> ubunbo, 我不能肯定我是否可以给出一个准确的答复或不。  18:04 
<DRQ> 谷歌就是一群工程师
<DRQ> 弄出各种各样的产品
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 错！是政客。
<ubunbo> ^k^, 呵呵，回到你的问题上，你的问题尝试过我给你的方法了么
<DRQ> 不一定有实用价值
<nyfair> google自家的东西，自家的其他产品都不支持
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google 的头子已经从工程师转职为政客了。
<^k^> ubunbo, 你喜欢什么样的食物？  18:05 
<DRQ> 恩，
<ubunbo> DRQ, 人家敢玩啊。。。。。别的公司不敢啊。。。看TED的视频么，那群人不要太能玩
<DRQ> google要变成一个网络帝国
<nyfair> 天天折腾新玩意，没几个是有用的
<DRQ> LOL
<DRQ> 谷歌帝国
<ubunbo> ^k^, 有味的，酸甜苦辣皆可
<^k^> ubunbo, 你是学生吗？  18:06 
<DRQ> google的头子就是帝国的霸主
<ubunbo> ^k^, 早就不是了，年方30了都
<yuxans> freeflying: ovs 不是用在虚拟化里的 host 上的么？
<^k^> ubunbo, 如果不是，是什么？  18:06 
<DRQ> 不用微软的系统
 * adam8157 哼
<DRQ> 不用谷歌的应用
<ubunbo> ^k^, 属于那种啥都会的万能技工吧，电脑，电子电路，网络和音乐都是强项
<^k^> ubunbo, 我觉得可能有少数例外。  18:07 
<DRQ> 走了
<DRQ> 吃饭去
<ubunbo> ^k^, 我没有理解你上一句话的意思。。。什么例外？
<^k^> ubunbo, 哦，你不明白吗？  18:08 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 恩
<DRQ> ubunbo: K是个机器人
<DRQ> LOL
<^k^> ubunbo, 你喜欢的书籍或电视吗？  18:08 
<ubunbo> DRQ, 发觉了。。
<ubunbo> DRQ, 这货语句生硬而且有点词不搭意。
<ubunbo> ^k^, 简爱
<DRQ> ubunbo: EEN 
<^k^> ubunbo, 也许我只是表达我自己的担忧。  18:09 
<ubunbo> DRQ, 作者是谁啊
<freeflying> yuxans: 不完全是
<DRQ> ubunbo: 是某个OP
<ubunbo> DRQ, = =，他居然不知道简爱。。。
<ubunbo> ^k^, 关于女人你有什么看法
<^k^> ubunbo, 一个女人是一个人建立更完整的规格。  18:10 
<ubunbo> 哈哈哈
<DRQ> 走了
<ubunbo> OK~~拜拜
<ubunbo> ^k^, 关于男人你有什么看法
<^k^> ubunbo, 它有什么做的吗？  18:11 
<ubunbo> ^k^, 关于你自己你有什么看法
<ubunbo> 啧啧,被问住了
<yuxans> freeflying: 还有啥？我没研究过这个
<freeflying> yuxans: sdn里主要需要两个东西， switch和controller
<freeflying> yuxans: ovs是个软件的支持openflow的switch
<freeflying> yuxans: 它的好处是支持hybrid的模式，你在没连到controller上，没载入相应的of规则时就是个普通的软switch
<huntxu> freeflying: 轉了一圈，打算入TP-Link的WR1041N
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • openldap的schema中怎么没有memberOf属性？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442332 想用ldap管理组织机构和用户，其中需要维护group和user之间的映射关系。 groupOfNames有一个属性可以用来维护group下的user，如： Code: dn: cn=hr,ou=group,dc=example,dc=com cn: hr objectClass: groupOfNames member: cn=jack,ou=us
<^k^> er,dc=example,dc=com member: cn=rose,ou=user,dc=example,dc=com 反过来，“每一个用户属于 …
<freeflying> huntxu: 链接看看
<freeflying> huntxu: 搞好了后我们用GE隧道连
<huntxu> http://www.amazon.cn/TP-LINK-TL-WR1041N-300M无线千兆路由器/dp/B006WIDJ5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369217153&sr=8-1&keywords=WR1041N
<huntxu> freeflying: ^便宜貨
<huntxu> http://www.amazon.cn/BUFFALO巴法络无线路由器WZR-HP-AG300H/dp/B006AYL9T6/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1369218512&sr=1-1&keywords=AG300H
<huntxu> freeflying: ^ 這個才適合你
<freeflying> huntxu: 我家里有个linksys e4200
<freeflying> v2版的，可惜不能刷
<yuxans> freeflying: 看来还是要找时间看看这东西了
<huntxu> freeflying: 上面那個tplink不知道版本是不是v2
<freeflying> yuxans: 未来啊，有了这东西，以后还搞啥防火墙啊，QoS,LB都没戏了
<huntxu> freeflying: 不過有個評論說可以裝
<jim_> ^k^, 爆一下粗口
<freeflying> huntxu: 我的是linksys的，tplink的这个不知道呢
<^k^> jim_, 你能说任何其他的语言吗？  18:35 
<freeflying> huntxu: 还是去openwrt的网站上看看吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 看了是要v2,但是不知道amazon上賣的版本...
<jim_> ^k^, 文化
<^k^> jim_, 这是一个非常原始的想法。  18:35 
<yuxans> freeflying: 现在公司换了一个以前做客服的当 CTO，SB 事很多，烦死了，等回头找时间好好看看。
<yuxans> freeflying: 回家先。
<jim_> ^k^, 粗口一种文化吗
<^k^> jim_, 我不知道该说些什么。  18:36 
<jim_> ^k^, 为什么文明用于才是有文化呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 我代碼才剛下完，sigh
<jim_> *语
<^k^> jim_, 为什么有我的存在吗？  18:37 
<jim_> ^k^, 为什么文明用语才是有文化呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 你下啥代码啊
<^k^> jim_, 一方面拍手的声音是什么？  18:38 
<huntxu> freeflying: openwrt啊
<jim_> ^k^, 拍手就拍手，为什么要呻吟
<freeflying> huntxu: 找个现成的吧，编译多麻烦啊，ovs它的库里又
<^k^> jim_, 你知道吗，你可以下载自己的聊天机器人，并创建自己的个性机器人？  18:39 
<huntxu> freeflying: 折騰無止境啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 得有可视化的规则编辑器才好
<huntxu> freeflying: 自己寫LOL
<freeflying> huntxu: 那个floodvisor没觉得用处多大
<huntxu> 是的，不過也是唯一一個算的上集群的做法啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 尼玛of的spec里应该不允许extenssion, 所有人都把自己的东西放在ext里，日后还是不兼容
<huntxu> freeflying: 不讓extension的話1.1+那些就不會有很多新功能啦
<huntxu> 那其實都是早期別人的extension裏的啊哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 才发现 totem有个flash插件。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> totem-mozplugin-vegas
<seek> nick
<seek0515> 晚上好各位大大！
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • GFTP无法连接到另一台机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442335 我的两台电脑相互用GFTP进行文件传输时192.168.1.103这台可以连接到192.168.1.105，反过来105却连接不到103，端口是22，协议是ssh2，用户名密码正确，连接时出现如下的提示： 正在打开到 192.168.1.103 的 SSH 连接 正在运行程序
<^k^> ：ssh -e none -l lomandv -p 22 192.168.1.103 -s sftp 3：协议初始化 ssh: connect to host 192. …
<seek0515> ^k^: linux下终端有那些？
<^k^> seek0515, 所有？  18:55 
<seek0515> ^k^: 对
<^k^> seek0515, 谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家？  18:55 
<seek0515> ^终端？
<seek0515> ^k^: 超级终端
<^k^> seek0515, 你的星座是什么？  18:57 
<seek0515> ^k^: 算了吧  再见 
<^k^> seek0515, 我会问理查德·华莱士博士日志清除我的记忆中。  18:58 
<jim_> ^k^, can you see me
<jim_> ^k^, do you know who i am
<seek0515> jim_: 好啦不要逗机器人了 
<jim_> seek0515, hi ^k^ I like U
<jim_> ^k^, you're ok
<seek0515> ^k^: lol
<^k^> jim_, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人，你说，我OK。  19:07 
<^k^> seek0515, 我很高兴，你觉得这很可笑。  19:07 
<seek0515> jim_: 他不介意  哈哈 
<xghost2> 昨晚那个把我给封了
<xghost2> 粗来
<lopje> ^k^: 今晚吃啥
<^k^> lopje, 这是什么味道？  19:08 
<lopje> ^k^: 台湾小笼包的味道
<^k^> lopje, 你穿什么衣服？  19:09 
<lopje> ...))
<jim_> lopje, what's your underware
<lopje> I don't wear underwear, jock itch
<lopje> lol
<lopje> i don't like boxers, i like tight swimming-trunk fitting ones
<lopje> ^k^: 你有病啊 :<
<^k^> lopje, 它只是着凉了。  19:12 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教一个关于Openoffice中页眉的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442336 Untitled.png Untitled1.png Untitled2.png 如图所示，我打算插入一个带横线分隔的页眉，于是使用了插入页眉——默认，并且通过改变页眉的样式给字增加了下划线。但有个问题就是，下划线离字的
<jim_> ^k^, 借我两bitcoin
<^k^> jim_, 你在做什么？  19:15 
<jim_> ^k^, 为什么 位于 www.google.com 的服务器响应时间过长
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<^k^> jim_, 为什么有我的存在吗？  19:15 
<feiyin> ^k^: ?
<^k^> feiyin, 休息一下..  19:17 
<jim_> ^k^, 你中文不好
<^k^> jim_, 我从来不知道我有没有好的中国。  19:19 
<lopje> ^k^ 不只是中文有问题...
<^k^> lopje, 如果不是，是什么？  19:19 
<jim_> 说种文要有 第一：：：第二：：：第三：：：你学的中文不官方
<jim_> ^k^,  说中文要有 第一：：：第二：：：第三：：：你学的中文不官方
<^k^> jim_, 这是很好的信息。  19:20 
<lopje> xD
<jim_> ^k^, :)
<^k^> jim_, 我很高兴，你觉得这很可笑。  19:21 
<jim_> ^k^, 我有礼貌吧
<^k^> jim_, 感谢您的信息。  19:21 
<jim_> ^k^, 支付宝曝重大漏洞：交易记录可被搜索
<^k^> jim_, 你的星座是什么？  19:26 
<lopje> ^k^: 有点像 http://chimrod.com/?perma=1170618410 pyborg AI 
<jim_> ^k^, 遇难 笑 有出头天
<^k^> jim_, @聊天机器人可以按照很多的事情，就像我们讨论我最喜爱的电影。  19:29 
<jim_> ^k^, 我google了很多名言 要不
<^k^> jim_, 这是很好的信息。  19:30 
<jim_> ^k^, 我在吃方便面 要不
<^k^> jim_, 它的味道如何？  19:31 
<jim_> ^k^, 像胶水
<^k^> jim_, 有趣的比较。  19:32 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntukylin连接无线网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442338 我U盘安装Ubuntukylin，每次都是开始能连上寝室无线路由器，到了选择安装方式（就是选择保留win7或只要Ubuntu）之后（选择是否连接无线网的地方）就断了，而且再也连不上（以上均指宿舍无线路由器，有线和cmcc这种无
<^k^> 线却什么时候都能连上）。不止一个无线路由器，都不行，重装Ubuntukylin系统 …
<seek0515> ^k^: 我饿了怎么办
<^k^> seek0515, 你在哪里饿了，怎么办？  19:54 
<seek0515> 下了各位 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Debian GNU/Hurd 2013发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442340 Debian GNU/Hurd团队 宣布 发布Debian GNU/Hurd 2013。GNU/Hurd是自由软件基金会开发的基于GNU Mach的自由内核，至今已开发二十多年，Debian GNU/Hurd项目目标是将Debian GNU/Linux的软件包移植运行在GNU/Hurd内核上。开发团队称，Debian GNU/Hurd 2013支
<^k^> 持i386架构，移植了超过1万个软件包，达到了Debian GNU/Linux软件包的75%以上。 …
<xghost2> http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/05/20/32_way_raspberry_pi_cluster.jpg
<xghost2> 32路树莓派组成的计算集群
<xghost2> 速爱啊
<pt> xghost2: 赞
<xghost2> 这个超级好玩了
<suiang> wawo
<suiang> 好安静哦
<feiyin> 是啊
<xghost2> http://www.myraspberry-pi.org/
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ t: My raspberry-pi | What is Raspberry-pi? What it can be used for? Your Home Media Server.
<solowc> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> solowc, 您好！  20:52 
<solowc> ^k^, 你咋不说话啊
<solowc> ^k^, 你反应好慢啊
<^k^> solowc, 我敢打赌，你说给大家。  20:53 
<solowc> ^k^, 你闲的蛋疼
<^k^> solowc, 你知道很多关于我的。  20:54 
<solowc> 不知道
<solowc> ^k^, 不知道
<^k^> solowc, 我。  20:54 
<solowc> ^k^, 是的
<^k^> solowc, 这很酷。  20:54 
<solowc> ^k^, 你蛋疼吗
<solowc> ^k^, 又没回音了
<^k^> solowc, 噢，我明白了。  20:56 
<ubunbo> = =,救命。。。
<solowc> ubunbo, 干嘛
<ubunbo> fcitx木有候选字的框框。。并且设置工具里面看不到任何我已经安装的输入法
<ubunbo> solowc, fcitx的问题。。
<ubunbo> solowc, 2.  Gtk 输入法模块文件:
<ubunbo>     1.  gtk 2:
<ubunbo>         **Cannot find gtk-query-immodules for gtk 2**
<ubunbo>     2.  gtk 3:
<ubunbo>         **Cannot find gtk-query-immodules for gtk 3**
<solowc>  我用的是ibus，这个真不知道，么用过fcitx，等懂的人吧
<ubunbo> solowc, ibus在wine魔兽世界里面会导致游戏直接卡死
<ubunbo> 所以我换成fcitx
<solowc> 我的一直是系统自带的
<ubunbo> solowc, 恩，之前我也用的是。。。也就一个小时前吧
<iMadper> fcitx最大的问题就是, 默认打开了那个sb插件. 
<iMadper> 别的, 没遇到问题呀
<iMadper> ubunbo: 你按照fcitx的wiki设置完了?
<ubunbo> iMadper, yes
<iMadper> ubunbo: 那还能有问题? 
<ubunbo> iMadper, = =,can't input chinese.....i'm  reboot  ,wait
<solowc> ^~^
<ubunbo> 好了。。。能输入了，但是没有候选字的框框，输入法配置工具里面也没有任何已经安装的输入法
<iMadper> ubunbo: 啥叫"输入法配置工具"?
<ubunbo> iMadper, fcitx config tool
<iMadper> ubunbo: 那东西不用管. 那不是用来配置你用啥输入法的
<ubunbo> iMadper, 但是我现在打字根本看不到候选字，并且我安装了搜狗拼音却无法选择到上面。。。也无法配置。。
<iMadper> ubunbo: 去#fcitx问吧
<iMadper> ubunbo: 我这边从来都是配置完了就直接用, 不会出现问题
 * iMadper ubuntu那货下面是不是有个啥im-switch?
<ubunbo> 安装了，并且设置了默认输入法
<ubunbo> 现在运行这个东西提示是这样的System wide default for zh_CN locale is marked with [+].
<ubunbo> There is only one alternative in link group xinput-zh_CN (providing /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/zh_CN): /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/fcitx
<ubunbo> 无需配置。
<iMadper> ubunbo: 去#fcitx问吧
<ubunbo> 好吧
<solowc> ubunbo, 是不是需要另外安装的输入法，想ibus里我需要google输入就是另外安装的
<iMadper> solowc: 没有选择框, 不是输入引擎的问题
<solowc> iMadper, 恩，也是
<\q> iMadper: 你這裏 http://www.hackthissite.org/missions/basic/2/ 是不是 redirect loop?
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: Hack This Site!
<freeflying> iMadper: 听说你要请客啊
<iMadper> \q: 不是. 我这里是 Login Required
<iMadper> freeflying: 你出钱, 我就请. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪还来压迫我实习生... 
<suiang> 谁请客 算我一个 ^_^
<iMadper> freeflying: 自从买了neo fx, 卡里就不到100块钱了... 我有没有命活到下次发工资还两说呢...
<suiang> 100块够买几箱方便面的了
<freeflying> iMadper: 不是说你扶正了吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 7月
<solowc> iMadper, 你好歹有工资的，没工资的怎么说啊
<iMadper> solowc: 什么怎么说? 压根儿就不用说呀. 
<iMadper> solowc: 没工资了, 还要满大街跑, 到处跟人家说?
<solowc> iMadper, 哪能不说，还等着打土豪呢？
<solowc> iMadper, 现在不是没钱的是大爷吗，LOL
<jiero> iMadper: 没钱了。
<jiero> iMadper: 我也没钱。
<jiero> iMadper: 我雇你给我开发网站。
<jiero> lol
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我的bios里，在Boot标签页里没有EFI启动，但是delete boot option写的信息却是remove an efi boot option from the boot order,这是怎么回事
<liemehoc> bios出问题   时间老是掉    然后ext4分区的校验就通不过   有办法忽略丫吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 跟我的bios一样是过渡产品
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在save & exit那个标签页里，竟然有lauch efi shell from filesystem device
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那这样装linux时需要创建efi启动分区吗？
 * suiang_ 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 看你是否需要， 我这个bios也支持efi。但是我还是mbr
<pt> 我ssh到debian上开irssi，无法显示中文，请问该怎么设置？
<iMadper> jiero: 不干那活儿
<iMadper> jiero: 你先说没钱, 再说雇我, 摆明了不想给我发工资嘛! 
<lqi> efi就是bios...
<liemehoc> pt google之
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈
 * suiang_ 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么看主板是否支持efi?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还在用你的老手机?
<xghost2> gebjgd 求送手机
<gebjgd> xghost2, 没钱
<xghost2> 求送最新款爪子机
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你在华硕笔记本上安装fedora的时候，grub提示装在哪了没
<pt> liemehoc: google 是让我改环境变量，但是我在ubuntu上都是en_US的locale都没问题，为什么debian就不行了
<xghost2> gebjgd 你每个小时15欧元
<xghost2> 额
<xghost2> LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 主板的可读写rom
<gebjgd> xghost2, 扯蛋  还交税呢
<tryit> 《算法：C语言实现》中那些图表是用何种语言画出来的？有人知道吗？
<xghost2> gebjgd交税，然后政府帮你买奶粉了
<xghost2> LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 所以上次就有某人在三星 东芝笔记本装linux用efi分区，把bios变砖
<xghost2> 然后养你家小萝莉
<liemehoc> pt 要显示中文必须改
<pt> liemehoc: 我再试试
<gebjgd> xghost2, 你羡慕嫉妒恨?
<xghost2> CyrusYzGTt: 变砖的幸福啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我在华硕的本上装debian wheezy，没启动起来。。。。
<xghost2> gebjgd木有啥好羡慕的说
<xghost2> 也木有啥好嫉妒
<gebjgd> xghost2, 因为你是二代?
<xghost2> 你是几代啊
<xghost2> gebjgd你几代的
<CyrusYzGTt> xghost2§ .
<gebjgd> xghost2, 穷2代
<xghost2> gebjgd应该是N代了说
<xghost2> N超过100
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不过如果是专用linux不安装其他系统就没有这个问题，况且已经有个手动的解决办法
<xghost2> 从人类诞生到现在才2代？
<xghost2> 怎么可能嘛
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么解决？
<xghost2> 所以说穷2代，富2呆的说法不科学
 * suiang_ 
<xghost2> gebjgd 帮我带点德国香肠回来
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ google 
<xghost2> lol
<liemehoc> 有没有觉得 3.9.3的内核特别烫的
<xghost2> liemehoc: 没
<xghost2> 都差不多
<solowc> 都更新这么快的，还在3.2呢
<xghost2> liemehoc: 你检查下你主机上是不是太多灰尘了
 * suiang_ 
<^k^> suiang_: .. .. ..
<liemehoc> 我这边平均温度比之前高3度左右
<xghost2> 你用的是啥机子
<liemehoc> x220i
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那个笔记本开机按esc出现oem7grub
<xghost2> 用旧了
<xghost2> 灰尘多
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是grub2?
<xghost2> 所以温度爆了
<liemehoc> 单位配的   没钱换新的啊
<xghost2> liemehoc: 有空自己拆出来清理一下啊
<xghost2> 吹掉里面的灰尘
<xghost2> 说不定堵住了散热孔
<liemehoc> 算了，干脆热热爆   让单位给换台mac
<xghost2> LOL
<liemehoc> 还以为是新内核的缘故
<xghost2> 你用棉花垫子在下面，热的更快
<xghost2> LOL
<liemehoc> xghost2: 真坏啊
<xghost2> 捂住
<xghost2> liemehoc: 这样你就可以很快换上新的MAC了
<xghost2> 对吧
<liemehoc> 我先去领导这边吹吹风
<xghost2> liemehoc: 没开空调么/
<xghost2> ??
<liemehoc> 开了室温20度
<xghost2> gebjgd?
<xghost2> liemehoc: 再开低一点，12度
<xghost2> 冰冷的感觉
<xghost2> gebjgd 在忙么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 必须 grub2 
<jiero> 谁能解释一下 http 全部无法访问的情况
<jiero> 这是什么情况
<liemehoc> jiero: telnet 80行吗
<xghost2> gebjgd？？在干嘛/
<xghost2> gebjgd不高兴了？？？？？？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 敏感期间
<xghost2> jiero: 无法访问什么？？？？？？？？？？？？
<xghost2> CyrusYzGTt: 苍蝇
<xghost2> 啥敏感期间？
<liemehoc> xghost2: 八平方
<xghost2> 胡敏慧
<jiero> liemehoc: ？那是什么
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么时期？只有这个isp不行了。突然的
<xghost2> liemehoc: 还没到呢
<jiero> xghost2: 所有http都不能用
<liemehoc> jiero: telnet一下80端口   看能不能建立tcp连接
<xghost2> 现在是烟花五月
<jiero> telnet 80
<jiero> Trying 0.0.0.80...
<jiero> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Invalid argument
<jiero> 不懂啊
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。
<xghost2> jiero: 你要访问哪个星球的的网站
<liemehoc> xghost2: 你上
<jiero> xghost2: 我所知道的任何 http的
<jiero> 比如说 - http://www.yaaic.org).
<liemehoc> jiero: telnet www.yaaic.org 80
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yet Another Android IRC Client - Yaaic (@ yaaic.org)
<jiero> 比如说https://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/ 是 https 的，可以，
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: svg-edit - A complete vector graphics editor in the browser (in JavaScript) - Google Project Hosting 
<jiero> liemehoc:  Connection closed by foreign host.
<jiero> Connected to yaaic.jimdo.com.
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 直接输入各种ip也不成，只要不是 https 的，就连接失败
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教关于ZEND GUARD LOADER的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442343 请问有没有知道 ZEND GUARD LOADER 是不是能提升PHP运作性能？和APC相比哪个好一点？能否同时安装？求指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 seabee — 2013-05-22 21:32
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 最近砸了
<jiero> 不行了。
 * jiero 的奶奶真的不可思议。。。
 * jiero 几十年如一日的绝对夜晚关闭窗户。
<jiero> 她的父亲同样。
<jiero> 百年遗传。
<lainme> jiero: 我也是
 * suiang_ 
 * suiang 
<jiero> lainme: 一定要关窗户？
<jiero> lainme: lol 这是怎么养成的习惯啊。
 * jiero 比较自由到。。。可以裸体外出，不关窗帘。。。
<lainme> jiero: 胆小。没有安全感
<jiero> lainme: 呃。似乎有点征兆。
<ubunbo> 哦也～～解决了
<ubunbo> 是少安装了俩包的问题
<ubunbo> 闪了，你们聊
<ubunbo> iMadper, 谢谢你提供的频道
 * suiang 
<xghost2> http://img2.pengfu.cn/big/614/336614.jpg
<Guest6921> 专业
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] hello
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[蝉] :点点点.  22:42 
<Guest6921> gebjgd: 
<koe> 我的chrome里 有个Panel Fitting: Unavailable. Hardware acceleration disabled.    Panel Fitting这是什么东东？
<koe> 还有个Rasterization: Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled.    这又是什么东西？
<suiang> @^k^ xxx
<suiang> UbuntuTalk hi
<Guest6921> hhh
<monson> bcao: ping
<reorx> boring channel
<reorx> irc is dying
<mntcdrom> 各位你好
<ubunbo_> 你好
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/gigapi.jpg
<xghost2> 用树莓派控制的数码相机
<solowc> xghost2, 你咋一到晚上就活跃啊
<xghost2> solowc: 你听说个夜游神么？
<xghost2> LOL
<solowc> 么有
<xghost2> 我就是那个夜游神
<solowc> LOL
<xghost2> LOL
<ubunbo_> 属蝙蝠的吧……
<monson> 蛋蛋在么？
<xghost2> 属妖
<iMadper> monson: 不在, 但是我在
<iMadper> monson: 你大晚上的找他?
<xghost2> 支持卫星通信连接远程控制的海洋深水探测摄像系统
<xghost2> 也是用树莓派控制的
<xghost2> 带有太阳能电板
<monson> iMadper: 随口问问，你知道最近有什么开源相关的活动么？
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/4015
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ ti: Long term, deep water, satellite connected ocean monitoring system | Raspberry Pi
<iMadper> monson: 不知道... ...
<iMadper> monson: 我以为你找adam是寂寞了....
<monson> iMadper: 他了解这方面嘛。。公司有预算要花。。
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/6.jpg
<iMadper> monson: 恩, 我们组也是
<iMadper> monson: 还不知道怎么花呢... kexin没想法? 
<xghost2> monson: 把预算用来买树莓派
<xghost2> 到学校去，每个孩子人手一个树莓派
<xghost2> 给发了
<xghost2> 保证你们公司红遍整个中国
<monson> iMadper: 不是我们组的，只是想支持下开源事业～
<iMadper> xghost2: 鄙公司不是慈善机构, 就算是, 也最多是捐猪肉. 
<xghost2> 都不懂
<iMadper> monson: O_a... 
<xghost2> 捐个一百树莓派
<xghost2> 才多少钱 ，
<xghost2> 比花钱去做广告推广还划算多了
<iMadper> xghost2: 说话不腰疼, 你去买, 买完之后捐了, 然后再说没多少钱.
<xghost2> 效果更好
<xghost2> 那就少点吧
<monson> iMadper: 其实我是想找讲座研讨会之类的。。。
<iMadper> monson: 最近没听说.... 找北京lug的问问吧?
<xghost2> 别像那些暴发户公司，花钱砸在电视上广告
<xghost2> 比如那个什么BB高的手机
<xghost2> 都是垃圾
<monson> iMadper: 怕不够时间，Q末了。。
<iMadper> monson: 要不把你们组的钱都支援给我? 我最近手头紧....
<xghost2> 砸那么多钱做广告
<iMadper> monson: 是呀, 这个月31号之前要提交才行. 
<iMadper> monson: 你们组除了这个, 应该还有硬件的资金吧?
<xghost2> iMadper: 
<xghost2> LLL
<monson> iMadper: 你觉得我这level能动么。。。
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/6.jpg
<\q> monson: 最近有這個，不過過了 京GDG 2013 Google I/O大会直播之夜  
<iMadper> monson: 你可以开会的时候跟kexin建议一下, 把钱都给隔壁组的cxie, 至于kexin同意与否, 那就不是咱俩的考虑范围了. (要是真给我, 我给你一半)
<monson> iMadper: 要是我能说服ta，干吗不之间给我啊。。
<iMadper> monson: 可能是怕你们组的人眼红吧, 尤其是bluezd这样的屌丝.
 * iMadper 睡觉!
<monson> iMadper:妹子不在，孤独难眠。。
<iMadper> monson: 所以你刚才问adam在不在. 恩, 我明白. 
<monson> iMadper: 。。。你说你调戏我有意义么 -_-||
<iMadper> monson: sigh... 我现在郁闷呀... 找点儿乐子呀...
<iMadper> monson: 喜欢上一个有男朋友的女生, 怎么办?!
 * monson leave, look book
<monson> iMadper: !!!
<iMadper> monson: 明天见面跟你说吧... 
<monson> iMadper: 好，畜生！！
<iMadper> monson: 你不懂...
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/gigapiinstrumentbox.jpg
<xghost2> 用树莓派制作的摄像机控制系统
<lomandv> 摄像机控制系统？
<xghost2> 嗯 
<xghost2> 可以用来拍高达10亿像素的照片
<lomandv> 怎么可能
<xghost2> 为什么不可能？
<lomandv> 感光元件支持不了啊
<xghost2> lomandv: 多次拍摄然后合成啊
<xghost2> 不是一次性拍
<xghost2> 用树莓派主机控制摄像机的角度，对焦等等
<lomandv> 多次拍摄合成那当然，我也试过，不用理角度乱拍，然后用hugin来合成
<xghost2> 然后可以把这些相片合成一张10亿像素的相片
<lomandv> 很爽
<xghost2> 人家拍的出来的是高质量的相片
<xghost2> 不是乱拍
<lomandv> 乱拍也合成得很好
<xghost2> 用树莓派可以精确的控制相机的角度，对焦，以及曝光，快门速度等等
<lomandv> 只要保持每张照片有三分之一到三分之二相同就行了
<xghost2> 拍出来的相片是非常完美的
<lomandv> 我很想知道几个RPI才相当于 I 7CPU的速度
<xghost2> 好多个吧
<xghost2> 不过，好多个的树莓派集群的图形性能可以超过i7了
<xghost2> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0188/6794/products/Mug_v2_1024x1024.jpg?1038
<ofan> http://blog.ofan.me/index.html 这风格如何
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<lomandv> 昨天看了老外用一堆RPI连起来做超级计算机，但不知道超级到哪个程度
<xghost2> 这是带有树莓派标志的杯子
<xghost2> lomandv: 超级嘛，是用来做项目用的
<xghost2> 超级省钱
<lomandv> 有人用来做服务器，我想用来做3D渲染
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<xghost2> 3D渲染不怎么样
<lomandv> 关键是图形的渲染能力
<xghost2> lomandv: 你不如买专业的图形显卡
<lomandv> 不知道它的显卡是否支持openGL
<xghost2> lomandv: 这个用来做小型的服务器应用是够了
<xghost2> gebjgd: momo
<xghost2> 蛋还疼么？
<xghost2> alol
<lomandv> 服务器当然没问题
<xghost2> lomandv: 这个主要是用来当作学习用途比较多的
<xghost2> 性能不是很强劲
 * gebjgd 吃晚饭
<lomandv> 但我觉得它的潜力很强大
<lomandv> 开发这个产品的本意是为了学习，但它的潜力已经起出了很多
<lomandv> 因为它是对视频硬解码，这点我觉得做3D渲染有信心
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没喂奶？
<xghost2> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3939
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ t: Frederik and Ernest’s Europe – Middle East – Africa roadtrip | Raspberry Pi
<Guest6921> ls
<NotMe> knownbad, 入党了么
<NotMe> knownbad, 忽然想知道你是什么党
<NotMe> 别说是火星党
<xghost2> 树莓派有摄像头模块了
<xghost2> 太酷了
<xghost2> 毛叔
<NotMe> knownbad, 说一说额 
<NotMe> xghost2, 怎么
<xghost2> 还没困叫么》？
<xghost2> 猫叔
<NotMe> 看翁美玲
<xghost2> 还没困觉觉？
<knownbad> ？
<NotMe> knownbad, 你入党了么
<xghost2> 翁美玲？
<NotMe> 是额
<xghost2> 黄蓉哦
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 残鸡英
<xghost2> 猫叔你也喜欢黄蓉
<xghost2> LOL
<knownbad> 学生时好似入过国民党但从没交钱开会过，可能根本没正式加入过。
<NotMe> 是额
<xghost2> 红颜多薄命
<xghost2> 喵叔
<NotMe> 现在呢
<NotMe> 怎么
<xghost2> 翁美玲早死了
<NotMe> knownbad, 现在呢
<xghost2> 你还看
<xghost2> 你啊
<xghost2> 还看
<knownbad> 无党派。
<NotMe> 看啊
<NotMe> 华人一般入何党
<knownbad> 都有，多数可能民主党。
<NotMe> 额
 * NotMe 拜翁美玲中...
<knownbad> 用鸡鸡膜拜？
<knownbad> 小心些别喷了键盘。
<Stone_L> 晚上还有朋友在吗？
<Stone_L> 请教一个问题？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<Stone_L> ubuntu 13.04版本的有在用吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有。
<cppking> 这么晚了，还有人吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<cppking> 用的window xp下的 Nettalk 来连IRC的
<cppking> 刚用了x-chat ，不好用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个不了解。
<cppking> 用客户端就是好啊，没有 用户进入和离开聊天室的提示信息
<cppking> web页面的irc，好多这种信息
<cppking> 毛，，，，，还是有
<alvin_rxg> cppking: /help ignore
<cppking> 没用啊
<cppking> 还是有a
<cppking> 有人知道怎么屏蔽 “用户进入离开聊天室”这种信息吗／
<alvin_rxg> cppking: /ignore * JOIN PART
<alvin_rxg> cppking: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<cppking> ／ｉｇｎｏｒｅ　×　ＪＯＩＮＳ　ＰＡＲＴＳ　ＱＵＩＴＳ
<a-nerd> 你这是全角吧
<cppking> 貌似没用？
<cppking> 经测 ，没用
<alvin_rxg> cppking: 没用？
<cppking> 恩
<cppking> 可能是我客户端的问题
<cppking>  /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<cppking>  /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<gebjgd> knownbad, 喂什么奶?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 又不是我喂
<ofan> http://blog.ofan.me/ 求建议
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<ofan> 老色鬼说完话就跑路？
<xghost2> http://www.xue5.com/Mobile/Mobile/668594.html
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 树莓派(raspberry pi)学习15: 使用WIFI网卡连接无线网络_移动开发_电脑学网(Xue5.CoM)
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://nconnex.com/about-us/  你认识这几个人不？…
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ NCONNEX | About Us
<xghost2> 蛋疼
<xghost2> 忘记树莓派的密码了
<xghost2> 好几个月没重启
<xghost2> 今天手贱
<xghost2> 弄了一下无线网卡，结果给重启了
<lomandv> <xghost2>重装
<xghost2> 坚决不能重装
<lomandv> 为何尼
<xghost2> 有个键盘就可以设置密码了
<xghost2> 关键是现在木有键盘
<xghost2> 有个键盘，就可以在树莓派上开启终端，
<lomandv> 那通过手机控制呵呵
<xghost2> 运行一下rasp-config
<xghost2> lomandv: 没有手机
<xghost2> 有笔记本，但是需要密码才能连接上去
<xghost2> 所以蛋疼在这里
<xghost2> 没有密码，就不能用笔记本连接到树莓派上去
<lomandv> 你怎么没准备个USB键盘鼠标转换头
<xghost2> 没键盘，没鼠标
<xghost2> 只有一个无线网卡
<xghost2> 蛋疼，
<lomandv> 鼠标可以没有键盘应该要 的啊
<xghost2> 咋办呢
<xghost2> 鼠标不行
<lomandv> 想办法接上键盘
<xghost2> 鼠标不能输入指令
<xghost2> 鼠标在终端下不能用
<lomandv> 鼠标也可以输入指令，在终端可以拉选和右键
<xghost2> 不行
<lomandv> 你可以用虚拟键盘输入
<xghost2> 树莓派上没装虚拟键盘
<lomandv> ubuntu中终端可以用鼠标
<xghost2> 那是Ubuntu
<xghost2> 就算有虚拟键盘，现在也无法安装
<xghost2> 因为不能连接额
<lomandv> RPI不是debian吗，和ubuntu相似啊
<xghost2> 是的
<xghost2> 那又怎样
<xghost2> 关键是现在没办法输入命令
<xghost2> 反正就是需要个键盘
<lomandv> 是啊，真是蛋疼了
<xghost2> 等下，去办公室找，或者明天叫人弄一个键盘来借用一下
<xghost2> 一个键盘多少米呢
<xghost2> 本来我有一大堆键盘鼠标的
<xghost2> 现在都没了
<xghost2> 密码到底什么来着
<xghost2> 默认的密码是raspberry
<xghost2> 不知道被我改成什么了
<lomandv> 好好想一想平常习惯用的密码了，
<xghost2> 用的密码太多了
<xghost2> 邮箱，网站，论坛，开机密码，网银密码，压缩密码
<xghost2> 一大堆
<D3finition> I am back.
<xghost2> D3finition: LLL
<D3finition> xghost2: yo wud up
<lomandv> 我顶不住了，要先睡了，大家慢聊。
<^k^>  05:26
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-23
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • DlDonkey出现Segmentation fault (core dumped) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442358 Ubuntu 13.04 64bit, 已经使用一个多月，dldonkey也差不多这么多时间，今天早上开机就这样了。google了一个小时，没有解决，现在只好求助于高人了。 以前也总有这样的提示：/etc/magic, 4: Warning: using regular magic file
<^k^>  `/usr/share/misc/magic'，但是并不影响使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2013- …
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<onegm> 早上好
<kingbo> hi,早上好
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装了debian testing(i386)，进不了gnome3桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442359 安装了debian testing(i386)，进不了gnome3桌面，以为是nvidia 驱动的问题，于是安装了nvidia最新的官方驱动，可以问题依旧，进gnome3桌面时，整个就死在哪里，鼠标都动不了。 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVID
<^k^> IA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1) kernel 3.2.0-4-686-pae cat xorg.conf # nvidia-xconfig …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34828
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新奔驰汽车具备部分自主驾驶能力
<xghost2> lainme: gfrog freeflying momo 
<xghost2> roylez:  主席 早
<xghost2> kingbo: 摸摸
<xghost2> MeaCulpa: 酷胖 早
<onlylove> http://gb.cri.cn/42071/2013/05/22/5005s4123255.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 贵阳一杀人犯逃亡16年成为客座教授 老乡聚会时被认出 - 新闻 - 国际在线
<xghost2> 真正的叫兽啊
<xghost2> 这个
<kingbo> xghost2: kk
<xghost2> kingbo: 吃早点了么
<night_> good morning
<night_> who is here now
<^k^> night_, 不要玩机器人
<night_> ^k^, 擦机器人说话了。。。。。
<xghost2> night_: 你应该说good night
<^k^> night_, 你有一个艰难的时间完成项目？  09:28 
<night_> night?come on,where are you
<xghost2> goodmorning
<night_> ^k^, diffcult project? for what?I don't know about that ...
<kingbo> xghost2: 掐过早饭了
<xghost2> who is here now？
<night_> kingbo, 一看就是湖南人，过来掐饭。。。
<xghost2> kingbo: 你应该说干过早饭了
<xghost2> LOL
<kingbo> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/05/22/agent-smartwatch-kickstarter-launch/
<^k^> kingbo ... ⇪ Agent 智能手表来袭，宣称会有独一无二的电池续航表现（视频）
<xghost2> 垃圾
<night_> 最近手纸太贵不撸了
<kingbo> night_: 咋就成湖南淫了
<xghost2> 现在的智能手表还是处于初级阶段
<night_> ^k^, 你每天早饭吃什么？电池还是石油啊，机器人先生
<kingbo> xghost2: 走过路过看过略过垃圾
<^k^> night_, @吃的电力。  09:31 
<kingbo> 擦，这样问也可以
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为啥163的源检查更新慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442362 升级为13.04后就经常如此，换了【中国的服务器】就好了。 当然下载还是163的快，仅检查更新慢而已。有知道的请指教一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2013-05-23 9:13
<kingbo> ^k^: 你结婚没有
<xghost2> ……======
<^k^> kingbo, 你多大了？  09:33 
<night_> ChanServ, hi shit，来kick我啊。。。。0 0
<xghost2> ^k^: k你蛋疼了吧？
<kingbo> ^k^: 靠，你是怎么解决问题的
<^k^> kingbo, 我想我妈了很多东西。  09:33 
<xghost2> kingbo: LOL
<night_> ^k^, 你老婆是机器猫还是铁胆火车侠啊
 * kingbo 呃。。。。。。
<^k^> night_, 我没有结婚。  09:34 
<xghost2> 别玩小K了
<night_> \q, ....
<xghost2> 等下挨T
<xghost2> 城管快出来了
<night_> hohoho
<iGoogle> xghost2: 为啥这么2
<xghost2> iGoogle: 额
<xghost2> iGoogle: 木有办法，天生就是2
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> iGoogle: 你掐个早饭木有？
<kingbo> xghost2: gj
<xghost2> kingbo: lol
<iGoogle> 。
<xghost2> iGoogle: 快救我
<xghost2> 我的树莓派忘记登录密码了
<xghost2> 忘记那个ssh连接密码了
<iGoogle> 傻瓜才去改密码。
<xghost2> 很久没用重启了
<night_> iGoogle, 对头
<xghost2> 蛋疼，
<jamesfung14> 重新刷sd卡吧
<iGoogle> 缺省密码，网上可以搜索到
<kingbo> xghost2: 我的树莓用的gentoo，现在正在emerge xfce4-meta
<iGoogle> openelec?
<iGoogle> 贱兔？
<xghost2> jamesfung14: 坚决不能重启
<iGoogle> 谁贱兔。
<jamesfung14> 或者load到一个linux机器上直接改/etc/passwd
<xghost2> iGoogle: 是raspbian
<iGoogle> rpi上编译？
<iGoogle> raspbian不要也罢。
<jamesfung14> xghost2, 应该是 /etc/shadow
<jamesfung14> 把你自己的用户那个改了就好了
<xghost2> jamesfung14: 也不用那么复杂
<xghost2> 需要个键盘就可以改了
<kingbo> iGoogle: 感觉还很有用的，开个samba,sshd,minidlna,vsftpd没有什么压力
<night_> 我想做黑客啊
<jamesfung14> xghost2, 那剩下的方法似乎就是hack掉linux了...
<xghost2> 关键我那个树莓派没键盘
<jamesfung14> 好运..
<iGoogle> 开这么多。其实只开一个smb就够
<xghost2> 放电梯里面
<xghost2> iGoogle: 根本就不用smb
<iGoogle> 高清播放器/电视机，最多的是认smb啊
<iGoogle> 某盒子，以前支持nfs，后来刷机，居然不支持nfs了
<kingbo> iGoogle: 手机不支持smb，电视不支持minidlna，办公室只能ftp，所以。。。。。
<xghost2> LOL
<iGoogle> 。
<xghost2> 我都是用ssh连接额
<iGoogle> dlna倒是越来越多设备支持。手机也支持
<xghost2> 没装smb
<xghost2> 嗯
<xghost2> 话说你的树莓派呢
<xghost2> 渣神
<xghost2> LOL
<kingbo> xghost2: 用samba，minidlna解决不下载直接播放问题。
<iGoogle> 一边玩去
<xghost2> 拿来借用借用
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> 别放着发霉了
<iGoogle> 融化了
<xghost2> 得几克金子？“
<xghost2> LOL
<iGoogle> 20
<xghost2> 有没有3克
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> 20克金子
<kingbo> 领导进门，要挣工资了.....
<gfrog> iGoogle: 贵湘真弱爆
<iGoogle> 本地豪迈。高档。
<xghost2> iGoogle: 不用掐饭/？？？？？？？？？？
<huntxu> freeflying: 等路由到貨中
<iGoogle> 掐人。
<iGoogle> 洽饭
<earman> 還是ubuntu LTS版好用，深有感觸。另fcitx輸入法+雲輸入插件=最好用！！！
 * ofan http://blog.ofan.me/ 求建议
<earman> 13.04 因某依賴版本太高，居然無法安裝chrome
<gfrog> freeflying: ^ 看吧，我早说过这问题。
<huntxu> ofan: 日期時間顏色太淺
<huntxu> ofan: 背景兩個顏色區分不夠明顯
<huntxu> ofan: banner右側幾個鏈接和左邊的不對齊
<archl> ofan: 正文都难堪
<archl> earman: 云输入？不会卡么。
<earman> archl 有云輸入插件，無任何問題！
<archl> earman: 什么云输入。。。
<earman> archl 另外ibus 中的sunpinyin只能輸入簡體 而fcitx中簡繁都能輸入！
<archl> earman: 都用 rime 就好了。。。
<ofan> 把日期改了 http://blog.ofan.me/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<archl> ofan: 背景改了好不。
<ofan> archl: 改成啥
<ofan> 原来是纯白
<earman> rime能用拼音還是能用註音？
<archl> ofan: https://sites.google.com/site/byjiero/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: byjiero - a site for comfort
<archl> ofan:  找 lyric 给你设计
<ofan> archl: 这个不好看
<earman> archl 軟件中心 搜fcitx-module-cloudpinyin
<ofan> 下面comments是个灰框
<archl> earman: 没意思。断网就不能用了吧。
<earman> 可能，但準確率已很高
<archl> earman: 搜狗我用过，qq我用过，和rime八斤八量。
<earman> 請問rime輸入法如何使用？
<archl> 差不多
<ofan> 求建议啊 http://blog.ofan.me/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 看看我的机器配置能不能装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442365 CPU P4 2.0GH 内存 512 MB 一代DDR 硬盘 60G 显卡ATI 340 各位看官判断一下能否跑ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 David_Domix — 2013-05-23 10:22
<iGoogle> ofan: 你这给人看的？
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你妹啊
<ofan> 当然给人看的
<archl> ofan: 当然不是给人看的。。。是给机器看的。。。
<iGoogle> 不像
<archl> earman: 装好了 设置个界面， 输入时选项是 F4。
<imtxc> 看看有人炫耀什么没
<ofan> 擦
<archl> earman: 选择你需要的拼音方案。
<iGoogle> ofan: 征求意见，当然要虚心啊。态度要软。
<archl> ofan:  乳白色不错，像奶酪的颜色也可以。
 * archl 突然想到奶酪的颜色太多了。
<imtxc> 没有 下了
<archl> 又忘记说的是哪种奶酪了。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 你明明就是说奶的颜色
<earman> archl fcitx有沒有rime插件
<ofan> 换了个模板，如何 http://blog.ofan.me/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<archl> earman: 有啊。。。
<archl> earman:  ppa里有
<earman> 好的我試試
<iGoogle> ofan: http://imagebin.org/258624
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<earman> archl 謝謝
<ofan> iGoogle: 啥浏览器
<iGoogle> w3c标准的。咋了
<archl> ofan: 肯定是 opera。。。
<iGoogle> 你难道支持ie6?
<iGoogle> lol
<archl> ofan: 神肯定强制字体了，别理他
 * archl 代表 ofan  鄙视 iGoogle 
<ofan> iGoogle: 那个是自定义字体
<ofan> 渣浏览器
<iGoogle> 字体和排版，有冲突？
<iGoogle> 草，不是给人看的
<iGoogle> 先去测试w3c吧
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
 * archl 越发的厌恶没几个免费字库的汉字。。。
 * archl 去文化部抗议了。
<iGoogle> 文化部说。我们又不是民工，不造字。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我好像听到了最选民族风...
<ofan> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/PVpIzhf.png
<iMadper> gfrog: 是错觉吗?
<monson> iMadper, +1
<archl> iMadper: 摸摸
<archl> iMadper: 下次见面就抱抱
<iMadper> archl: 抱抱.
<iMadper> monson: 你咋也来这里了...
<monson> iMadper, 等蛋蛋
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> monson: 他不是在gtalk吗?
<archl> 等蛋蛋，难道蛋蛋要回去么。
<iMadper> monson: 帮你叫他过来?
<monson> iMadper, 不用，就让我痴心地等吧～
<iGoogle> ofan: 使用远程字体？蛋疼
<adam8157> monson: ...
 * iMadper 
<monson> adam8157, 蛋蛋！！
 * iMadper 绝对激情, bluezd老师该吃醋了
<ofan> iGoogle: 现在很多这种的
<adam8157> 尼码
<ofan> iGoogle: 你out了
<iGoogle> ofan: 很早就用过。没见几个人用。
<ofan> 换了个模板 http://blog.ofan.me/  求建议
<iGoogle> 让蛋蛋去评价吧。
<iGoogle> 落后还得色的呕饭
<jusss> Pudge: .
<jusss> Pudge: 我看了下我的主板，是american megatrends的
<jusss> Pudge: 在boot标签页里没有efi选项，但是在save&exit选项里却有lauch efi shell from filesystem device，
<jusss> Pudge: boot device : sata pm st500lt012-9ws142
<archl> ofan: 这个相对不是很乱，但是很烂
<archl> ofan: 找类似这两个的 http://sketch.bysusanlin.com/ http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<gfrog> iMadper: 没在公司
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<iMadper> adam8157: 同拜.
<archl> adam8157: 你是标志，你是壕
 * archl 上次没摸摸 gfrog 下次一定不会放过
<gfrog> archl: 你不一定有机会再见到我了。
<jusss> iMadper: oem7grub是个什么东东，你见过吗
<archl> gfrog: 你要出国了？
<gfrog> archl: 不出国也可以不见你
<archl> gfrog: 就是说吗，不见就摸不到了，见到了就要摸到。
<ofan> archl: 第一个是tumblr吧，以贴图为主
<ofan> transmission那个太红了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.10 如何停用窗口跨虚拟桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442366 这个特性很烦人啊 基本上它无法正确的猜出来我想把窗口放到那个桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 netwjx — 2013-05-23 10:41
<imtxc> adam8157: 拜一次嚎
<imtxc> iMadper: 也拜你一次
 * imtxc 给各路豪跪下啦
<gfrog> imtxc: 跪安吧
<archl> ofan:  贴图的就是一主题，然后别的功能没有也可以；transmission是时刻暴露
<imtxc> gfrog: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: 联通信号怎么这么差
<imtxc> iMadper: 我稳定保持在1-2格信号
<iMadper> imtxc: 手机问题. 
<archl> ofan iMadper  iGoogle  http://24.media.tumblr.com/e917ff8376a80c5284f388319eb94a82/tumblr_mlag29sjAU1qagczco5_1280.png 这种东西能当冰淇淋。。。
<archl> lol
<iMadper> 可丽饼?
<ofan> 扒tumblr的css也可以倒是
<archl> iMadper: 我对食物无研究。
 * archl 爱吃甜食，但是懒得研究
<ofan> archl: 你多大了？
<archl> ofan: 今天生日
<archl> ofan: 你猜
<earman> fcitx ppa 裏已有sogou拼音,無疑是最好選擇,^_^
<ofan> archl: 刚出生就会说话？
<archl> ofan: 。。。你是学中文的bot么。
<archl> earman: 说明你的语言是那一类而已。
<earman> archl 哪一類?
<archl> earman: 。。。能用那些词库的类型
<earman> archl 說話說一半......
<archl> earman: ？
<archl> earman: 你是哪裏人呃？
<archl> earman: 爲啥要用老體字符？
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥
<earman> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<freeflying> huntxu: tplink的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<huntxu> freeflying: 唔
<archl> ofan: 你幾歲了。23了？
<archl> iMadper: ofan和你一樣大嗎？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当**
<archl> tenzu: 教授好忙
<monson> 妈蛋，gnome3.6又崩了！！
<tenzu> archl: 最近几周的确忙
 * monson 出奇地愤怒！！
<ofan> archl: 我18
<archl> ofan: 。。。可愛的小男生麼。
<freeflying> huntxu: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B004VQJHNU&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B004VQJHNU
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个吧
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ NETGEAR 网件 WNR2000 300M 802.11n 无线路由器(“全能小黑，北美机王” 经典别墅机 时尚无线 黑白经典 新一代 802.11N 技术 一键加密)-报价 价格 多少钱-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<archl> ofan: 你我年齡差就是義務教育時間。
<archl> tenzu: 升級了？
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽...
<tenzu> archl: 有项目
<tenzu> roylez: 主席。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez: 这几周我差点没累死
<roylez> tenzu: 被女王抓去拉磨？
<iMadper> archl: 好像是. 
<archl> roylez: 。。。你學會了，問，有好事沒？
<archl> roylez: 有好事沒？
<archl> iMadper: 哦。ofan說他18了
<archl> tenzu: 不要太認真，有辦法就拉學生幫忙
<tenzu> roylez: 做项目做计算
<tenzu> archl: 已经有学生帮忙了
<iMadper> monson: 建议你用: stumpwm
<huntxu> freeflying: 已經下單了LOL
<iMadper> monson: 瞬间提高你的b格
<iGoogle> tenzu: 上次和女学生拍照。照片呢？
<freeflying> huntxu: 可以取消的
<archl> huntxu: 嗯。取消可以。
<huntxu> freeflying: 算了，差幾十無所謂
<huntxu> freeflying: sigh，ovs編譯不過去
<huntxu> freeflying: 難道要用內核裏的ovs =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: ovs这帮人也不搞进内核去
<huntxu> freeflying: 有個渣渣的模塊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 大神进来说说vim的自动补齐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442367 如何很好的实现vim的C++、java自动补齐? 大神有什么建议？ 最好带详细步骤或者link, 请大家认真对待，帮助后来的小妹妹小弟弟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 帅哥你妹 — 2013-05-23 3:14
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没照片
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<archl> http://unvanquished.net/translate/zh_CN/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Chinese (China) | Unvanquished Translations
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<iGoogle> gfrog: 我把崽崽的车，给你，你换踏脚？ lol
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: awk按照某列，相同多数的优先原则，排序，做得到不。
<iGoogle> 要维护一个统计数组了
<iMadper> 乖乖perl吧...
 * silemcdds 额，又来了
 * yunfan 昨天看到个文章 说 lisp是把语法全拿走以后 perl是把所有语法都弄进来以后
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助vsftp虚拟用户无法登录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442369 求助vsftp虚拟用户无法登录？我的系统是ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64，按照这个方法建的服务器：http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Vsftpd%E8%99%9A%E6%8B%9F%E7%94%A8%E6%88%B7%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE#.E4.B8.BA.E8.99.9A.E6.8B.9F.E7.94.A8.E6.88.B7.E5.88.9B.E5.BB.BA.E6.9C.AC.
<onlylove> QQ……唉……刚给人装国际版，怎么就那么干净
<onlylove> 外国人真的就高人一等
<iGoogle> 没语法糖的，就人工手动安装计算次序了，导致}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<ofan> http://blog.ofan.me/  求建议
<archl> onlylove: 嗬嗬。中國人的奴性和100年前無差異。
<archl> ofan: 行，就這樣吧
<archl> onlylove: 準備的就是當家做主。期望的就是當家做主。還能有啥。
<yunfan> dotcloud推 lxc了
<onlylove> 等哪天把马化腾拧成麻花
<onlylove> 饭团今天怎么没在
<yunfan> ofan: 这是空博客
<archl> onlylove: 。。。不要把不理性地思維推到一個人上，錯的是中國人，不是馬化騰
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ofan> yunfan: 先弄风格
<onlylove> archl: 他要是说，国际版的QQ和国内的一样，下面的敢不听话？
<yunfan> ofan: 随便整整就行了 就一个博客 还想玩出什么花样
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 吃饭呢
<archl> onlylove: 國內的人接受了，這就是差異。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 显然做的到
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为你不敢拒绝用他的国内版本 他要把国际版本做得国内这样 老外敢拒绝用
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我机器上没有……不过可以考虑弄个国际版的回去用
<ofan> yunfan: 就是随便整整
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且用这个的大都是在外的华人吧
<onlylove> ofan: 你用啥写的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk '{printf("%s %s\n", a[$某列]++, $0}' | sort -nk 1 | cit -d' ' -f2-
<MeaCulpa> s/cit/cut
<ofan> onlylove: markdown, pelican静态生成
<onlylove> 我在看那个邮局被强拆的新闻
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 太牛了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34834
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 英特尔开源Linux OpenGL驱动快于苹果OS X驱动
<onlylove> 双核和四核对比，多出来的那俩真的不要紧么
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 应该是不要紧的.
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这。。。有2个多项的，你就完蛋了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要給mips的機器編內核模塊，怎麽讓他的include <asm/xxx> 去找mips/include/asm
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在全跳去x86/include/asm了
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<iGoogle> 纯统计嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: make ARCH=mips
<huntxu> adam8157: ...居然
<iGoogle> huntxu: 编译个啥。学又没学到东西。参数还不知道。
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋好棒
<onlylove> huntxu: 一看就没玩过交叉编译
<gfrog> huntxu: 你试过？
<huntxu> onlylove: 確實 LOL
<gfrog> huntxu: 我是说蛋蛋的
 * gfrog 瓷饭。
<onlylove> huntxu: 那些搞arm的，哪个不要搞交叉编译，那些直接拿现成工具链的除外
<huntxu> onlylove: 問題我沒搞過arm
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ? why
<huntxu> 不過蔽廠有更離譜的，寜願直接在arm上編譯，都不整交叉工具鏈
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你没看懂
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫两个多项的...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这点点，我还不看懂？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那啥叫两个多项...
<iGoogle> 是看awk有啥奇门技巧而已。没有的话，直接pl了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就是啊，那么简单, 比pl简单不知道多少
<iGoogle> 实现没不能。。。。 破awk
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> awk 绝对没奇门，C的语法
<iGoogle> 多项嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 听不懂
<MeaCulpa> 举例
<iGoogle> 比如 128 128 100 100 100 96 96
<MeaCulpa> 恩，你要怎么排序？
<iGoogle> 你用sort，哪里能分哦
<MeaCulpa> 听不懂
<iGoogle> 你只是整理一个统计出来
<MeaCulpa> 你要按什么排序
<MeaCulpa> 还是没听懂
<iGoogle> 排成 100 100 100 128 128 96 
<iGoogle> 多数的，在最前面
<MeaCulpa> 什么叫多数的...
<MeaCulpa> 100不是比96大么
<iGoogle> 3个100嘛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 出現的次數多的
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，你的中文...
<MeaCulpa> 你是要在一行里排序啊...
<iGoogle> 那你表述下
<iGoogle> 列里面呢。
<iGoogle> $1
<MeaCulpa> awk '{printf("%s %s\n", a[$1]++, $0}' | sort -nk 1 | cit -d' ' -f2-
<MeaCulpa> 就刚才的啊
<iGoogle> momo 我才不试。
<huntxu> adam8157: implicit declaration of function 'typeof' 咋辦
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 哦 我理解了
<iGoogle> 我睡觉。等你找出奇门遁甲的方法。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你真奢侈，还睡觉
<huntxu> adam8157: gnu99 =.=
<iGoogle> 可能$1_a[$1]++？ .
<iGoogle> freeflying: 。。。人基本需要啊。
<MeaCulpa> 不是
<adam8157> huntxu: gnu99? 哪有gnu99
<MeaCulpa> 你要的是一行里出现次数，没那么简单的
<huntxu> adam8157: std=c99 出上面那句錯誤，換成 std=gnu99搞定 =.=
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 没有，就直接hash了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你去hash吧
<adam8157> huntxu: gnu99不全的
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是它真的過去了 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 你这是因为kernel大量依赖gnu扩展, 纯C99不行
<iGoogle> freeflying: 。。你难道不准蛋蛋睡午觉？
 * iGoogle 睡觉
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没空，你自己去搞吧，忙
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 原來 typeof 是gcc擴展來的
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是
<adam8157> huntxu: 是因为别的地方导致的
<freeflying> iGoogle: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14378714/gcc-typeof-extension
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ c - GCC typeof extension - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 多一个for循环而已嘛...你还是去pl吧，那里奇门多
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 突然发现CPU抽风了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442370 如图，而且明显不流畅了，2600最大只有3.8G，而且我没有也超不了频 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldoldstone — 2013-05-23 12:17
<yunfan> huntxu: 直接在arm上编译有点慢 
<MeaCulpa> Google Code也要倒了？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • xpdf书签怎么显示汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442373 如题 xpdf pdf书签怎么显示汉字? 另：源里的xpdf总是段错误，自己编译了xpdf3.03 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyc — 2013-05-23 12:39
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 早该倒了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<archl> 另外 gtalk 是要关闭了吧。
<ofan> http://blog.ofan.me/ 基本定型
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ thoughts >>= post
<MeaCulpa> google就搞个gmail完了
<MeaCulpa> 别去看呕饭那网站，偶vpn可以快点~
<MeaCulpa> 又一个MD党徒...
<nyfair> 度娘的员工怎么能用这种东西？
<archl> 哪里有度娘的员工？
<nyfair> 哦，我记错了，度娘员工是hamo
<archl> MeaCulpa: 所有美国大企业都往大而全发展对不？
<archl> nyfair: hamo跟随adam去了 canonicial
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<archl> canonical
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> 我vps常年load avg=0
<nyfair> archl: 啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 老司机带带我
<yunfan> 妈的党徒
<yunfan> hamo从度娘出来都蹲了两个池塘了 你居然还记得他度娘的塘子
<nyfair> yunfan: 当初hamo怂恿我弄了个度娘盘嘛，现在用着挺好的
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么盘？
<nyfair> yunfan: pan.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<yunfan> 不会你的10T音乐就在那里面？
<yunfan> 我也想弄一个 不过得加密
<onlylove> ofan: 那个，听说你喜欢复杂的编程语言？
<nyfair> yunfan: 云音乐就算了，我以前存了近1t在megaupload，现在全被fbi搞蒸发了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 保持这个，我就爽了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 后来又还了好吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<yunfan> 我主要想存储各种元信息
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我摸盘子都不算大
<yunfan> 比如账户 书的名字  key 代码
<MeaCulpa> archl: 500强里面规模最大的IT应该是HP吧
<ofan> onlylove: 对
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我以为是google 呐。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那你学梵语啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不能保持了，一月16刀白花了
<onlylove> ofan: 哦……我就是听说有种叫brianfuck的……
<yunfan> http://developer.baidu.com/wiki/index.php?title=docs/pcs/rest/structured_data_apis_list  百度云居然有这个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ..
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: docs/pcs/rest/structured data apis list - 百度开发者中心
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 计算机语言和自然语言比，弱爆了
<yunfan> onlylove: brainfuck我用py实现过一个 还有扩展支持
<archl> ofan: 做游戏服务器
<archl> ofan: 做 mumble 服务器
<yunfan> ofan: 做网站用
<archl> yunfan: 你能想想ofan能做什么王站么。。。
<archl> 想像 网站
<yunfan> archl: 当然是色情网站了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 据说最复杂的语言是汉语
<archl> yunfan: 。
<archl> onlylove: 日语呐？
<yunfan> archl: 约炮网站 
<onlylove> yunfan: 色情网站要顶住大流量
<yunfan> 会员必须传自己的下身照
<archl> ofan: 做你的 facebook。。。
<yunfan> 然后在网站上匹配
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 汉人最会自吹自擂
<onlylove> archl: 日语和汉语没法比
<yunfan> 炮完以后要评价
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是中国人说的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 汉语复杂在于，中国人文化程度低，不将就语法
<MeaCulpa> archl: CCTV主播连被动语态都不用的
<onlylove> archl: 日语是音拍语，其他语言大都是音节语
<MeaCulpa> archl: 汉语现在是一个主动和被动都不分的语言
<nyfair> 这倒是，汉语这点很强
<yunfan> onlylove: 挟洋自重  呵呵 某报喜欢说 据外媒报道 我海军如何如何 我空军怎样怎样
<MeaCulpa> 是用的人没文化
<MeaCulpa> 本身是有的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 白话谈什么文化？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: CCAV都如此
<solowc> 愤青真多
<vose> MeaCulpa: 用的人没用文化？
<yunfan> 要用就用先秦文言吧 简洁装逼
<vose> 呵呵
<solowc> 那些球事关心啥
<onlylove> yunfan: MeaCulpa 我拿你们没办法了……说中国人的结论就是自吹自擂，说外国人的结论就是挟洋自重
<onlylove> yunfan: MeaCulpa 你们倒是给个结论啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我住帝都 受大领导们的熏陶嘛
<palomino|working> 得参考外星人的结论 onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: ＋1
<yunfan> 跟大领导们学会了 国情论与接轨论
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没听懂
<yunfan> 当然 国情论与接轨论是 矛盾说延伸出来的
<iMadper> 刚吃饭回来就看见你们的激情
<yunfan> 肆射了没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦……其实……我今早上除了听说邮局被强拆以外，还听说过一个异地高考不能，拿了绿卡直接高考还有加分的，你懂得
<archl> 接轨。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我倒是听到，有学者认为汉语这类有象形文字遗留的语言，影响智商
<archl> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 因为对逻辑思维的要求不如纯音节语言高
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那什么不影响智商
<archl> 可是中国人不适合画画对把。。。
<archl> 感觉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那学者的意思，大概是指对于逻辑构词的要求低
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没觉得
<iMadper> 都去学藏文去吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有看到 喷嚏网上
<MeaCulpa> archl: 齐白石的拍卖所得全世界第二，仅次于毕加索
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得那学者做搜索的，中文断词断的不好
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 藏文和汉语貌似差的不多...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不见得 汉语是二维解码 也许能提高智商
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后就开骂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，我也觉得是那学者的模型太简单
<yunfan> 不过就跟贵国教育一样 都是精英选拔
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 完全看不懂...
<yunfan> 你被选上的人固然提高了
<yunfan> 但是好多人被挡掉了
<yunfan> 所以不如用英语
<yunfan> 但英语也有好多挫的 好多特殊规则 原来是从其他语言借进来的
<suiang> iMadper 学甲骨文比较高级
<yunfan> 不如学世界语这种专门设计的
<yunfan> 或者学lisp?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 据说，汉语开发的大脑部位超过其他语言
<yunfan> 然后发到别人的耳朵里执行之
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是逻辑思维那部分开发不够
<onlylove> yunfan: 用英语有好处啊，不用CJK支持啊，什么widecharacter统统一边 去
<suiang> ... 直接2进制吧 0 1  就好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 所以我写代码注释都用英文 提交也用英文
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 还有就是中国传统哲学里面没有成熟的逻辑体系
<yunfan> 这样哪里都可以去
<yunfan> lc_all =c都没问题
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 中国传统哲学……会把人搞死的……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: "三人行，必有我师焉" 这样的，不分充分和必要条件，在古希腊就要被割舌头
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 经过高中数学的逻辑学习，会发现诸子百家这样需要割掉舌头的，很多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 当代中国人还有很多犯这种低级错误，或者说他们不是在古希腊逻辑体系上成长起来的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 墨子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以我觉得高中数学应该删掉逻辑学，免得我们自卑
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可是诸子百家讲的是治国，数学的逻辑非0即1，这个不现实
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 量子论没准好点
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那也是区别，古希腊体系，逻辑是哲学的基本
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 在我们这里，没人鸟逻辑
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这话不对  哲学这东西 有用才行  有理不行
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为什么要鸟逻辑
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是，不鸟比较好，鸟了就出乱子了，哈哈
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 中文里全是各种口号式断言，说得好听似乎就有道理
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 对，稍微一推敲觉得漏洞不可思议
<yunfan> 问题是有用 许多东西就是喊多了就有用了 
<yunfan> 何况 有许多有漏洞的是儒家的
<onlylove> piggybox: 啥叫口号式断言呢
<yunfan> 法家许多观点就务实多了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 三人行，必有我师焉
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这叫断章取义
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 儒家式断言
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 和那个杨朱的损一毫利天下而不为一样
<MeaCulpa> 反正现在我听广播，发现他们说的中文真可怕...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有道理
<yunfan> 楊朱的观点是真见
<yunfan> 可惜古代被打压了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 很多人只看这一句，不看下面的悉天下奉一身而不取
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这话简直是给那些领导正名了
<sjd_zeus> 请问xfce4下 最小化所有窗口显示桌面是什么命令呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 否则的话，一杆子打倒他们
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 资本论都能拿来断章取义，折算啥 :-
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 资本论的断章取义……我突然想起党报的一篇文章……
<yunfan> 而且楊朱还论述了为何损一豪也不行的道理 跟现代西方的理念很像
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 讨论宪政的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 基本就是随便发挥...
<yunfan> 中国古代百家 算儒家最坑爹
<yunfan> 结果儒家混下来了
<yunfan> 果真是劣币驱逐良币
<onlylove> 你得找那个罢黜百家的
<yunfan> 这也不光是那一次的事情
<roylez> yunfan: 解放前的各政党，估计信马克思主义的也最坑吧
<onlylove> 你看，儒以文乱法
<MeaCulpa> 手无缚鸡之力的也能耍流氓
<yunfan> 罢百家是汉武时候的事情 可是汉武以后宣帝还教训过太子 汉家自有法度 王霸道杂之
<yunfan> 还说太子好儒必乱邦
<roylez> yunfan: 大胡子，反了吧
<yunfan> 到了后来 是越来越崇儒了 
<roylez> yunfan: 主席支持你
<onlylove> 说明汉武帝也知道那不是啥好东西
<yunfan> 到了宋最坑
<yunfan> roylez: 哪里有反 我这几天在看汉书
<MeaCulpa> 皇帝嘛，一个人爽过即可
<yunfan> 就前天看的
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 独裁必乱
<yunfan> 不是汉武帝 是汉宣帝这么说的
<yunfan> 汉宣帝是民间出身的 他是汉武帝卫太子的孙子
<roylez> UbuntuTalk: 屁，独裁才有希望
<yunfan> roylez: 计算机独裁比较好
<roylez> UbuntuTalk: 现在这长老制最坑爹
<yunfan> 计算机没有亲戚没有子女后代 不会循私
<yunfan> 计算机能力可以无限拓展 不怕下级瞒骗
<roylez>                                                                                                                                                                            
 * MeaCulpa 长老制...我国居然是比封建王朝还落后的奴隶制后期的长老制
<yunfan> 是 七剑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你不觉得你是奴隶么，拿劳动手册的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 差不多是
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 莫忘了贵国是有元老院的 许多老家伙在里面
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一直是，长老制啊
<yunfan> 七剑不过是当期坐庄而已
<yunfan> 武当七侠后面还有三丰呢
<MeaCulpa> 啥时候能出个庞培这样的伟人...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 像不像西班牙人去美洲？
<yunfan> roylez: 来点非精神支持
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 求庞培不如求己 家中常被高压锅
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 呵呵，庞培貌似在西班牙碰了一鼻子灰
<roylez> yunfan: 没有
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿。
<roylez> yunfan: 现在外国还接受本国奴隶输出
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西sama
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙渣渣，你现在是中国蛙还是外国蛙
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是 如果你看春秋时期的历史 会发现有个国人 野人的区别
<gfrog> roylez: 哈？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于LVM操作中的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442376 Code: root@yan-desktop:~# partprobe Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. 求教 我输入partprobe这个命令，为什么会出现错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 Little_yan — 2013-05-23 13:22
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实那些国人就相当于北美白人 野外相当于北美阴蒂安人
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) gfrog
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: o, 恩
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你牛
<MeaCulpa> Indian...
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 贵国当初也是如此的 孔子是殷商后人 所以受压迫
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 皇帝为何关心百姓 是因为百姓一开始不是指所有人 只是国人而已
<yunfan> 国人可以当兵 住城里 野人只能务农 这跟北美的情况太相似了
<yunfan> 也跟满清入关差不多
<roylez> yunfan: 现在不一样的么？
<roylez> yunfan: 野人照样只能务农或者做流窜打工仔
<roylez> yunfan: 大胡子野人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这个大家都知道
<yunfan> roylez: 是啊 国朝入关以来 也是如此
<yunfan> 只不过没旗人 有党人了而已
<huntxu> freeflying: 早上那個 netgear 原來是4個100M
<MeaCulpa>  @@ < yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实那些国人就相当于北美白人 野外相当于北美阴蒂安人
<happyaron> 100m的都该淘汰了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你的输入法调教的真好
<iGoogle> 又不睡觉，扯白
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 醒啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 求赠送淘汰设备
<happyaron> onlylove: 我已经都赠送出去了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 词库不多而已 这个ibus和fcitx的词库有时候真的是匪夷所思
<yunfan> 许多常用词不收录 还有的词频数据明显有问题
<MeaCulpa> 我记得以前有个历史剧 罗马 很不错
<MeaCulpa> 两个士兵为线索的，凯撒vs庞培，就里面那埃及艳后长的有点挫
<yunfan> 审美观的问题 老外喜欢的中国女人 多半都不入国人法眼
<yunfan> 不过做女人也难 社会上坑太多了
<MeaCulpa> 不是审美的问题吧，全球化媒体的关系
<MeaCulpa> 大家的偶像趋于统一化，但是生物本能却是寻找距离远的dna繁殖才是成功之道
<yunfan> 有这么一说？
<yunfan> 那我胸奴一事做何解释？
<yunfan> 莫非祖上贫乳？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 废话现在人类基本禁止近亲结婚
<MeaCulpa> dna越远，对进化越好
<MeaCulpa> 匈奴？
<MeaCulpa> 你在说啥...
<yunfan> 胸奴 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 你说中国人胸小的事？
<yunfan> 你好纯洁啊 小盆友
<MeaCulpa> 那是我文明古代农耕以后存活率高，对母乳要求不高的缘故
<MeaCulpa> 西方环境严酷，乳腺必须更牛逼
<MeaCulpa> 要相信科学~~
<yunfan> 估计古代喜欢胡姬和我心理类似
<MeaCulpa> ~~
<yunfan> 今天在地铁上还碰到一帮高加索相貌的人
<yunfan> 不过看那民工样 觉得应该是新疆来的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你长什么样？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ADSL连不上，NetworkManager提示“有线网络已断开”～～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442377 ubuntu 13.04 64bit centos 6.4 64bit ifconfig看样子也没什么问题（现在是用centos在上网所以帖不了ubuntu的ifconfig），但就是提示有线网络已断开 centos也有这个问题，一般重起NetworkMana
<^k^> ger服务就可以连上，但是我不知道ubuntu下怎么重起NetworkManager服务，ubu …
<onlylove> 不是……前几天不是有人说，老外说长得好看的英文不好么
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 重启服务用service命令
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这个和英语有关系么...
<MeaCulpa> 最多说明有部分人会钻营...
<ubunbo> 我来了
<rich1> hi
<^k^> rich1:点点点.  14:25 
<rich1> momo
<ubunbo> 没活人
<rich1> you si ren
<ubunbo> 你才是
<rich1> 有什么问题
<rich1> 我是死人 死魂灵
<rich1> 后死人ok
<rich1> 活死人
<ubunbo> 。。。你继续斗嘴，我去弄wine
<nyfair> 死魂灵不要，要恋雅灵
<rich1> 什么酒啊
<rich1> 什么意思
<ubunbo> lin
<ubunbo> lin下的win环境模拟器
<rich1> 活死人黎明
<nyfair> 装wine干嘛不装windows
<ubunbo> 我只玩个游戏我装win干什么
<rich1> 你玩什么游戏啊
<onlylove> 我玩游戏就装的win啊，linux显卡驱动渣
<ubunbo> 剩下的就是聊天电影看网页编辑一下文本文档和java脚本，我要win干什么
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我在lin  
<MeaCulpa> java脚本.....
<onlylove> 我好奇你装linux做啥，那些东西win不能干么
<ubunbo> onlylove, lin下用wine玩魔兽世界，显卡效率还是不错的   
<MeaCulpa> ubunbo: wine不是win环境模拟，是winapi模拟
<nyfair> 你就是聊天电影看网页编辑一下文本文档和java脚本+玩游戏，要linux干什么
<ubunbo> onlylove, 因为win7已经出了两次让我受不了的事情
<nyfair> wine is not emulator
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你要看a还是n，懂不
<MeaCulpa> winapi 的一个实现...
<onlylove> win7会有啥大事情，都用了4年了
<ubunbo> onlylove, csrss.exe进程疯狂的读取硬盘 ，但是没有做中毒 ，我不想让我的硬盘过劳死
<onlylove> 哦，那你更要小心了……linux下面读取硬盘更疯狂
<nyfair> 这个时候只要微笑就好了
<ubunbo> onlylove, 还好，起码是我用的时候读，我在这里聊天啥都不干的时候是不读的，win7不是的
<iMadper> wine真的稳定到这个地步了? 为了wine放弃原生windows?
<ubunbo> onlylove, 而且让人纳闷的是我家里台式机win7没有出那个问题
<archl> linux的显卡驱动不算垃圾，不过就是比不过windows就是了
<archl> 和mac os x的差不多。
<onlylove> archl: 除开intel，其他两家真心不敢恭维，特别是a
<archl> 就好象你对用osx的人说，用osx玩游戏干嘛？装windows
<ubunbo> iMadper, 差不多吧wine1.5直接安装好了以后运行魔兽世界，无报错，就是昨天在魔兽世界中ibus输入导致画面卡死，所以换成了fcitx
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我是intel+n双显卡。。。很爽的
<iMadper> 不报错都成优点了... 
<rich1> 高配置哦
<ubunbo> iMadper, 必须的。。。
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你那optimus搞定了？
<iMadper> 你在win下, 同画质, 难道不是更流畅吗? 也不报错
<ubunbo> onlylove, 暂时没问题了。。。
<rich1> 光荣死命谁玩过
<ubunbo> iMadper, 真没觉得。。。而且我在玩一个叫我的世界的java游戏。。。lin下的运行效率高得多。。
<ubunbo> iMadper, 现在用的开源驱动，挺好的
<archl> minetest 也是。
<koe> 不用lin 就觉得自己不nb
<archl> minetest 下windows 的帧数是扯谈。。。。比实际差很多
<ubunbo> koe, 不是。。。只是lin已经趋于成熟了，可以加入了
<archl> windows已经濒临被抛弃了——台式机和笔记本也是。
<ubunbo> koe, 我初次接触lin是2001年，这些年的发展已经让lin很好了
<koe> ubunbo: 你已经到了爱lin不需要理由了 哈哈
<ubunbo> archl, +1.....就像手机系统我选择安卓不选择IOS一样，我不喜欢那些在后台做什么我管不住不知道的东西，功能不满意自己不能去定制修改
<MeaCulpa> Android后台在做什么你知道？
<ubunbo> koe, 关键问题是。。。我装个lin。。公司里所有人都不会碰我的电脑了。。
<onlylove> 2001年的lin很好啊
<MeaCulpa> 不是据说连root都没，还跑的Java么....
<ubunbo> MeaCulpa, 恩，起码管的住网络，IOS能么？
<ubunbo> MeaCulpa, root自己获取啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> ubunbo: 管住网络...@主席
<onlylove> 哦，这……
<onlylove> 我啥也不说了
<ubunbo> MeaCulpa, 玩安卓不root的人和用MTK非操作系统的手机有什么区别。。。
<koe> ubunbo: http://gamux.org/ 有几个不错的lin原生游戏  shank2
<^k^> koe ⇪ t: Linux游戏下载站 | 为Linux用户的娱乐性而奋斗!
 * MeaCulpa 的Windows单位每个看到的人，都会问我"这啥系统..."除了主席
<ubunbo> MeaCulpa, 连我爸爸的手机都是root了的。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 鄙公司里偶尔能见到跑win的机器.
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你要root有啥用
<ubunbo> koe, 我喜欢韦诺
<ubunbo> onlylove, 控制CPU，卸载内置的一些无用软件，修改一些系统设置文件
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你公司那些废柴，Lin当win用
<onlylove> ubunbo: 不要乱卸载哦，会导致系统不稳定的
<koe> 有谁是从事linux方面工作的  大家以后多交流
<ubunbo> MeaCulpa, 娱乐性的公司，就这样吧。。
<ubunbo> onlylove, 呵呵，安卓我从1.6开始玩的，安心吧少年
<onlylove> ubunbo: 呵呵……常在河边走，你懂得
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么算是当win用?
<ubunbo> onlylove, 没事。。。我用谷歌组件的。。。电话这东西里面也就电话本重要点。。。都自动备份了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 邮件，码字
<iMadper> koe: 这都没办法避免呀
<rich1> 安卓是谁发明的啊啊
<onlylove> ubunbo: 另外别把mtk和非操作系统扯一起，所有的非智能手机都没操作系统，不管里面是什么芯片
<ubunbo> rich1, 好像是谷歌弄出来的东西吧
<onlylove> ubunbo: mtk也有智能机芯片
<ubunbo> ubunbo, MTK的支持智能机的芯片是最近两年才出来的哟
<onlylove> 难道高通的不是
<rich1> 华为的芯片好像有自主知识产权的 它的手机好吗
<onlylove> 难道德州仪器的不是
<ubunbo> onlylove, 而且现在的MTK运行效率小党的高。。。
<rich1> 我们那里有德州的工厂
<onlylove> rich1: 自助知识产权……你研究下arm的授权体系吧……
<ubunbo> rich1, 华为手机还是不错的，中端机器和低端MTK都不错
<rich1> 我还以为是生产挖挖机的呢
<onlylove> rich1: 别和我说华为的片子不是arm的
<ubunbo> 不过最近发现一件事情
<rich1> 我想买个
<onlylove> 华为手机信号不好
<ubunbo> 所有国产机的信号都比进口机器的信号好。。。
<rich1> 到底该信谁的啊
<ubunbo> onlylove, 毛。。。。我的LT28在我机房完全没信号。。。华为T8830pro可以打电话
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我被华为坑过
<rich1> 华为价格还算公道
<ubunbo> onlylove, 事实。。。而且所有的国产机在机房都能打电话。。。什么HTC，SONY，NOKIA等等一概没戏
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你不觉得恐怖么，nokia都不能打电话的地方
<ubunbo> onlylove, 没办法的。。。硬件检测在严格也有最少1/1000的废品。。
<ubunbo> onlylove, 。。。出了机房的门就好。。
<nyfair> 谁能回答我这个问题，https://forums.opensuse.org/aeae-chinese/aesaeoeeeaezaeaeoe/acaezaeaeoe/487259-obscsaaaezaeae-new-post.html
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: OBS的头像怎么改
<ubunbo> onlylove, 进来就费了，但是FM收音和中国移动的CMMB电视却信号良好
<onlylove> ubunbo: 那其他牌子一样有废品
<ubunbo> onlylove, 是的
<ubunbo> onlylove, 例如索爱的LT26第一批的黄斑
<rich1> 华为T8950 荣耀+这款可以吗
<ubunbo> onlylove, 例如魅族的某个型号的屏幕发热量巨大导致屏幕整体发黄
<onlylove> ubunbo: 如果有个地方nokia都不能打电话，那如果有能打电话的手机，你最好离他远点
<ubunbo> rich1, 推荐，价格适中
<ubunbo> onlylove, 所有国产机都能打。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: +1
<ubunbo> onlylove, 所有进口机器都不能打
 * kingbo >>>>同时插或开机挂有几个Ｕ盘，怎样知道先挂载的是哪个，sda,sdb是怎么定的？
<onlylove> ubunbo: 进口机器都是符合欧盟的标的
<rich1> 什么原因呢 被屏蔽
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我做过一个实验，是这样的。在三款手机上同时安装了一样的信号检测软件，信号的表示方式是-dBm
<onlylove> kingbo: 据说udev先看到哪个哪个排前面
<ubunbo> onlylove, 其实三部手机所接受到的信号是一样的，也就是基本上硬件能接收到的信号无差别，但是进口机在-90dBm左右就显示为无网络信号了，国产机显示为无网络信号的值却是-105dBm
<kingbo> onlylove: 不明白是按上电顺序，还是ＵＵＩＤ顺序
<onlylove> kingbo: udev看那个顺眼的顺序
<ubunbo> onlylove, 所以关于信号强弱的手机我觉得不是电磁信号的原因，而是手机的一个软件限制。因为又一次我给LT28I刷机的时候在欢迎界面没有启动任何程序，包括内置的电话程序等等的情况下，是有信号的，但是一旦机器正常启动过一次以后就没信号了，我试验了四次，每次都是这样。所以怀疑是软件限制的关系
<onlylove> kingbo: 好吧，其实和总线有一定关系，通常总线在前面的先发现
<rich1> 华为是是不是在收集用户的私人信息啊 好被美国告了
<ubunbo> rich1, 美国怀疑而已
<ubunbo> rich1, 话说你的信息人家要来作甚。。。。
<rich1> 我估计在中国绝对是在收集 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34835
<ubunbo> rich1, 难道把你自己拍的小片片传到网上？
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 华为涉入美籍工程师新加坡死亡案 
<onlylove> 这个么
<rich1> 网络监控啊
<kingbo> onlylove: 呵呵，如果这样就没法了，raspberry pi从可以Ｕ盘了，想再挂个外置硬盘的
<rich1> 华为做modem的
<ubunbo> rich1, 没必要担心这些，完全没必要。
<kingbo> 可以从Ｕ盘启启动。。。。
<ubunbo> rich1, 首先我们这种人身上没什么他用得着的东西
<ubunbo> rich1, 难道他要搜集番茄炒蛋的下锅顺序么？
<onlylove> ubunbo: 那我问你，为何国外的机器和国内机器有区别，国内信号差么
<rich1> 为什么网特不是很厉害吗 那那些在网上爆料的热不是被揪出来了吗
<onlylove> ubunbo: 域值是人设定的，为啥要那么设定
<ubunbo> onlylove, 是限制的关系，你感觉一下，现在的国外手机基本上没有那种信号不好的地方通话断断续续的情况，也就是说他只要能打电话就信号良好，提高产品的形象，国产机没有这些，随你打，但是通话质量好不好就看你信号了。
<ubunbo> onlylove, 个人观点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下13.04 用在hp 2530p上 登录界面会闪烁一两下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442380 机器是hp 2530p 安装的 ubuntu 13.04 版本，在登录界面那里 输入了密码 按回车登录后 屏幕会闪烁几下 才会进入到桌面。 就像 在调整 分辨率或者刷新频率那样。这个问题怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 love__xijun — 2013-05-23 14:42
<rich1> safeip 谁用过管用吗
<onlylove> ubunbo: 所以啊，信号不好的时候不能保障通话，国外机器就说没信号，而不是加大功率和基站联系，国产的不管
<ubunbo> 没用过
<ubunbo> onlylove, 还好吧，其实在信号不好的地方国产机还省电一些。国产机认为有信号，不会频繁的搜索网络，进口机器频繁的搜索网络导致大量消耗电力。
<kingbo> 好象是这样的，每次连wifi半天的
<kingbo> 和打电话一个道理吧
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我用的这个国产机在我工作的地方一天的电力消耗大约是20左右。但是那个进口机器进来每天回家都是红底子。。。
<rich1> 那为什么那没多人用进口手机呢
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我很好奇啊，你不是root了么，不是能控制硬件了么
<ubunbo> rich1, 面子，再加上以前中国技术较为落后
<rich1> 这更加坚定了我买华为了
<ubunbo> onlylove, 但我不是什么开发者或者工程师，只是个玩家，我能控制的只是CPU频率之类的初级万一
<onlylove> 国产机……mtk吧
<ubunbo> onlylove, 华为的也算国产。。。还有联想。。
<onlylove> ubunbo: 联想不是mtk的片子么
<ubunbo> onlylove, 但是拆过很多国产机觉得华为和联想的做工较好
<ubunbo> onlylove, 不全是
<onlylove> ubunbo: 还有，联想的手机，和电脑一样，连想也别想
<ubunbo> onlylove, +1....我讨厌这牌子
<rich1> 是手机还是电脑啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: .
<ubunbo> rich1, 都一样
<onlylove> ubunbo: 国内真正好的机器我认可的是oppo，虽然那机器卖的死贵
<onlylove> ubunbo: 其次是小米
<rich1> 问个问题主频一样如果一个是双核谁好啊
<rich1> 手机哈
<onlylove> rich1: 主频一样，苹果的机器好
<ubunbo> onlylove, oppo......不知道你经常不经常拆机器玩。我是没事帮人修修东西，所以手边很多朋友不要的手机啊，摔坏的不弄的手机都扔给我，我基本都拆了研究研究。oppo的手机其实很一般，打着音乐机的卖点，用着和别人一样的音乐解码芯片，连索爱早期的非智能机的音质都比不上
<rich1> 还是没回答我的问题
<ubunbo> onlylove, 苹果不是机器好，是他的操作系统和硬件契合度高
<onlylove> rich1: 因为硬件单一，可以针对硬件优化
<rich1> 一个单核一个双核
<onlylove> ubunbo: 本来就是
<rich1> 听不懂 主频一样谁好点我想买手机华为
<onlylove> ubunbo: 如果你觉得硬件和软件可以分开那我无话可说
<ubunbo> onlylove, 没觉得可以分开说
<onlylove> ubunbo: 那在一起不就是苹果的好么
<ubunbo> rich1, 主频不是关键，一般超过了1G就没什么太大感觉了，剩下的就是软件
<ubunbo> ubunbo, 不是。。。。
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你朋友很有钱啊，经常摔坏个手机玩
<jim_> 有人用emacs吗
<ubunbo> onlylove, iphone都成了街机了摔坏个手机有什么的。。
<jim_> 为什么大婶说它是恶魔
<onlylove> ubunbo: 如果oppo和别人一样的芯片，为啥音质比别的好呢
<onlylove> ubunbo: iphone都成街机了，我还没有呢
<ubunbo> onlylove, 中低端机是一样的，高端机是独立的解码
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 因为别的国家大声用手机放音乐很不礼貌
<onlylove> ubunbo: 看起来……你是在拿别人的高端机和oppo的低端比
<ubunbo> onlylove, 不是oppo不好，oppo的用料和做工比较一般的
<ubunbo> onlylove, 索爱的C905是高端么？
<ubunbo> onlylove, 那是很多年前的产物了，oppo如今最高端的也没用到那个级别的解码
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我没拆过……但是我身边的朋友经常换手机，我感觉他们换掉的，oppo的比较少，其他的经常换
<ubunbo> onlylove, 给你推荐一个方案，买个省电耐用的手机，然后去买个好点的MP3
<onlylove> ubunbo: 对不起，手机不是mp3，我买oppo也不是冲着音乐手机去的
<rich1> 你推荐个华为的1000块以下的吗
<ubunbo> onlylove, MP3给你推荐酷比魔方的C30，现在只有二手，但是是神器，推力强劲，内建BBE
<ubunbo> onlylove, 那oppo就没有优势可言了
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我自己有cd
<onlylove> ubunbo: 不要mp3
<onlylove> ubunbo: 反正当初联想的手机给我感觉……呵呵，我还是买oppo的好
<ubunbo> onlylove, 恩，我用的MD
<ubunbo> onlylove, 恩，相比之下oppo比联想好些，不论那些做工用料之类的东西，不过现如今电子行业差距不大了。
<ubunbo> onlylove, 买啥都没区别了我感觉，就是个牌子的关系了吧
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你刚才可说的联想和华为的做工比较好，oppo一般的
 * adam8157 周六 or 周天 北大游泳, 想去的可以组团
<ubunbo> onlylove, 有个新闻不知道你看了没，国外一个做硬件破解的黑客在中国买了一部80元的山寨，然后回去拍了个视频很是惊叹了一番
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我没指望oppo和索尼比，但是国货里面绝对不差
<ubunbo> onlylove, 你坚持认为oppo好我就让你认为他好咯
<ubunbo> onlylove, 因为没有争辩的必要，因为你喜欢
<onlylove> ubunbo: 事实如此
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我喜欢的是索尼
<onlylove> ubunbo: 不是国货
<ubunbo> onlylove, 在怎么例举你也不会真的去翻相关的解剖类文章去研究的，而且手机这东西，如果不较真的话啥都一样的
<ubunbo> onlylove, 索尼。。。索尼最近出的旗舰让我很失望，LT28出的时候花了我5000大洋，结果让我很不爽
<iMadper> jim_: 有用emacs. 
<ubunbo> onlylove, 现在出到h36了吧。。我都不想动手了
<iMadper> jim_: 说emacs是恶魔的人, 很多情况下, 自己也是重度emacs用户. 
<onlylove> ubunbo: 网上枪文很多，我怎么知道哪个真的哪个假的，我只看自己周围的人用啥
<iMadper> bbk真是好手机. 
<ubunbo> onlylove, 恩，是啊，但是逛逛论坛什么的还是能知道些的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我力挺你. 支持oppo, 支持bbk
<onlylove> ubunbo: 都说三星的机器好，和索尼就是没法比
<ubunbo> iMadper, 近两年的BBK智能机做的很不错
<iMadper> ubunbo: 是非常好!
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你去逛下中关村吧，吓死你
<ubunbo> onlylove, 三星我不喜欢，我喜欢有分量的机器
<yunfan> iMadper: 1 不用怎么知道好与坏； 2 如果他又说恶魔 又用 你就说他虚伪
<ubunbo> onlylove, 唉。。。。鄙人身处新疆啊
<jim_> iMadper, 这样啊
<onlylove> ubunbo: 中关村在线
<onlylove> ubunbo: 你不是要逛论坛么
<palomino|working> 跟恶魔签订了契约，已经把灵魂卖给emacs了 yunfan 
<iMadper> yunfan: linus自己是emacs用户, 也说linus是恶魔. 我没觉得怎么了. 
<onlylove> ubunbo: 我让你看下满地枪是啥感觉
<yunfan> ubunbo: 哪个民族的 哪里人 家里几口羊 几口骆驼
<iMadper> yunfan: 没用过就不知道好坏?
<ubunbo> onlylove, 中观村一般不去。。。那里是碉堡
<onlylove> iMadper: 脱袜子用的是microemacs
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以这么说
<ubunbo> yunfan, 你落伍了
<ubunbo> yunfan, 还停留在新疆是草原的概念上吧
<yunfan> ubunbo: 难道现在是摩托车？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也是emacs. 
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • Rhythmbox的豆瓣FM插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442383 之前有一个Rhythmbox的豆瓣FM插件作者没有更新已经不能用了，就随手写了一个，参考的是github上exaile的豆瓣FM插件。 功能： 通过菜单选择“喜欢”“跳过”和“不再播放”。 通过侧边栏可以选择频道。 支持豆瓣迷你窗口，迷
<ubunbo> yunfan, 新疆不是那种蛮荒之地
<yunfan> 新疆有多少草原 我只当新疆是沙漠
<onlylove> 塔里木……
<ubunbo> yunfan, 你也说错了
<ubunbo> yunfan, 新疆是戈壁较多
<yunfan> 按土地面积比例来看 也没啥错
 * iMadper 我没被人砍掉过手臂, 但是我知道那一定很疼. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你在嘲讽么
<yunfan> iMadper: 你说了不算 因为有人打麻药 并不疼
<yunfan> 除非你真被砍过 
<williangliao> 啊啊啊，楼上搞妹的装备，吵了快一个星期了，艹 ，哥怎么就这么悲催呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是觉得, 一定要用过才知道好不好, 这个不对.
<ubunbo> yunfan, 不过话说回来新疆的消费比较高，但是城市并不是不发达，因为石油的关系，相对来说城市还是不错的。我待在这里是因为人还有人情味
<yunfan> ubunbo: 再说一遍 刚才刚好我清理屏幕
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正有很多吹的很神的东西，我买了才知道是坑
<ubunbo> iMadper, 被砍的时候是不疼的
<ubunbo> yunfan, 不过话说回来新疆的消费比较高，但是城市并不是不发达，因为石油的关系，相对来说城市还是不错的。我待在这里是因为人还有人情味
<onlylove> iMadper: 更重要的是，如果是我看别人说不差，推荐给别人的，我就更没面子了
<ubunbo> iMadper, 疼的是你清醒过来脱离了战斗开始注意自己哪里少了一块的时候。。。
<yunfan> ubunbo: 你待那难道不是因为出生和工作问题？
<ubunbo> yunfan, 不是
<iMadper> ubunbo: 这你都知道?
<yunfan> ubunbo: 那你是大学生 额
<ubunbo> yunfan, 我是上海人
<ubunbo> yunfan, 不是，一般的技工
<yunfan> ubunbo: 比较奇啪啊
<yunfan> 真要喜欢人 我觉得不如去藏区和蒙古草原
<ubunbo> yunfan, 15岁就不上学了，然后全国各地到处跑，最不喜欢的是上海和北京
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以目前不是自己用过，或者看别人用过，觉得不错的，其他的轻易不尝试，不推荐
<ubunbo> yunfan, 你真的去了你就知道了，在环境和人情之间求平衡的话还是新疆最为合适
<yunfan> ubunbo: 希望你是跟上海比的
<onlylove> ubunbo: 太干燥，内陆气候
<ubunbo> yunfan, 内蒙和西藏那种环境不是是个人都能住下去的
<yunfan> 跟我家里比 差几条街
<ubunbo> yunfan, 北京是第一印象不好，上海是整体印象都不咋地。。而且我不大喜欢那种湿热的环境
<yunfan> ubunbo: 我不喜欢回教 所以这第一条我就去不得
<yunfan> 相对来说 我喜欢佛教地区
<ubunbo> yunfan, 新疆是汉族人统治的。。。
<onlylove> ubunbo: 确定？
<ubunbo> yunfan, 而且新疆人口比例是全国各地的外地人较多，本地人较少
<yunfan> ubunbo: 那更不好 少数人统治多数人 必定出乱
<ubunbo> yunfan, 。。。汉人居多好吧。。。
<archl> 汉人不喜欢打架，怕死
<yunfan> ubunbo: 南疆北僵？
<archl> 所以多了少了都是被虐
<onlylove> 感觉新疆是个不安生的地方，整天打架闹事
<ubunbo> onlylove, 挺好的，起码冬天的时候穿个棉衣就能完全御寒。。在上海的时候是从骨子里冷着往外冒寒气的。。
<yunfan> 新疆现共有47个民族。
<yunfan>    维吾尔族897.67万人，占总人口的45.73%；   汉族780.25万人，占39.75%；
<yunfan> ubunbo: 不知道你怎么看上面的数据
<ubunbo> yunfan, 你那是哪一年的数据。。
<yunfan> 2004
<yunfan> 难道新疆对汉族也放开计划生育了？
<ubunbo> yunfan, 我所居住的城市从04年到如今人口已经从10W飙升到50W了。。
<ubunbo> yunfan, 新疆人口有很大一部分是外来人口
<jim_> ubunbo, 我也要去，有什么要求
<yunfan> ubunbo: 你在建设兵团势力范围吧
<yunfan> 我反正是不喜欢回教势力范围
<yunfan> 只要有机会就要绕行
<ubunbo> yunfan,建设兵团遍布新疆几乎所有地方，而且建设兵团不是所谓的回教，
<iGoogle> yunfan: 对头
<ubunbo> yunfan, 回教叫做伊斯兰教
<archl> ubunbo 就是怕回教集团有人闹事
<ubunbo> yunfan, 我也不跟他们打交道
<iGoogle> 你喜欢乱说话的，进入宗教领地，容易被处死。 yunfan
<ubunbo> archl, 闹事是必然的，但是镇压也是必然的
<ubunbo> iGoogle, 没那么夸张。。。。
<monson> iMadper, ping
<iGoogle> 秘密的干掉。lol
<iMadper> monson: y?
<ubunbo> iGoogle, 你是不是去过阿拉伯。。
<monson> iMadper, lets have a talk? 
<iGoogle> 那shan 不就是新疆的？
<iMadper> monson: now? ok
<archl> ubunbo 碰见运钞车就躲得远远的免得真有情况就挨了
<iGoogle> ubunbo: 你不知道伊斯兰的厉害。。
<yunfan> ubunbo: 我啥时候说建设兵团是回教了？ 你这个神逻辑啊
<ubunbo> iGoogle, 知道，07年的暴动死了大约4000多的汉族，大约1W多的伊斯兰
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那也要看某些宗教 我前一阵看佛教就挺宽容的 还允许看其他教的经典
<yunfan> 宽容点好
<iGoogle> 所以嘛。少去哪地盘啊
<yunfan> 所以我说我要绕行 
<archl> Ubunbo 关键暴动起来，管你伊斯兰还是汉不都要被砍。。。
<yunfan> 惹不起就躲
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你脑壳让驴t了 shan是云南的
<iGoogle> 新疆的工资高
<yunfan> 不过云南也有不少回教
<williangliao> iGoogle: 你去过？
<iGoogle> yunfan: 丫丫的。敢骂人。你不想活了
<ubunbo> archl, 就那么回事吧，反正暴动也不会在我这个地区，我在库尔勒，是一个部队较为集中的城市
<iGoogle> williangliao: 有熟人在。
<ubunbo> iGoogle, 新疆收入地消费高
<yunfan> iGoogle: 是你自己胡扯怪谁
<yunfan> iGoogle: 说错还不让bs?
<iGoogle> yunfan: 我来踢你
<archl> ubunbo 我奶奶的弟弟在新疆几十年，2007年逃跑了
<iGoogle> ns identify Oooops garfield
<archl> 居家搬迁
<yunfan> ubunbo: 你看 你那地方之所以好 还不是因为部队比较集中
<ubunbo> archl, 恩，就是那次比较厉害
<ubunbo> yunfan, 是啊，所以干脆井底之蛙，我这口井太平就行了呗
<archl> iGoogle: 密码泄露了。。。
<archl> lol
<ubunbo> iGoogle, 没事，我们都没看到
<iGoogle> 没关系。
<iGoogle> 改就是。
<ubunbo> Oooops, 那个K是你们谁做的
<Oooops> 那是lkk
<Oooops> sevk
<ubunbo> Oooops, 几年前他说话就那么生硬，昨天跟他聊了一会儿还是那么笨。。。
<archl>     找的一个 cc 授权的国内网站，不过都不是很高清的照片。    http://photos.nphoto.net/creativecommons
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 新摄影 - 知识共享 Creative Commons
<jim_> 有人被踢了，哈哈哈
<archl> Oooops: 。。。好久好久没见这个id了，都不几点了
<ubunbo> http://mcweb.57at.com
<^k^> ubunbo ... ⇪ Minecraft_UBserver - [UB]Minecraft
<archl> ubunbo 这里玩那个的也就 yunfan
<archl> 他也有自己的服务器
<Oooops> 没烟抽了
<archl> Oooops: 戒烟就是
<fajklsjfdlkajw> Oooops: http://666u.info
<ubunbo> archl, 恩，我在他服务器有账号，是个纯净服务器，放在阿里云的我记得
<^k^> fajklsjfdlkajw ... ⇪ 色情五月天,QVOD色播网,狠狠射,狠狠撸,97干妹妹,色播视频网,开心色色网,激情色色,深爱激情网,四房播播网
<Oooops> 忍
<Oooops> 。这谁
<ubunbo> Oooops, 利群抽不抽
<archl> Oooops: 你才不到50，我亲戚 60都戒了
<Oooops> 江浙才利群吧
<onlylove> 啥时候来的这货
<jim_> Oooops, 我有Marlboro
<Oooops> 外烟，，不好
<Oooops> 溜达买烟去
<jim_> Oooops, 湖南的
<ubunbo> Oooops, 我没事换着抽的。。。有时候利群，有时候黄金叶，有时候红塔山，有时候玉溪，有时候苏烟。。。
<ubunbo> Oooops, 买烟的时候看心情买的。。
<ubunbo> 最近有朋友喊我去玩lol我在想去还是不去。。
 * archl 都戒酒了——
<jim_> ubunbo, 除了Marlboro其他的跟烧白纸味道没有区别
<onlylove> archl: 你会喝酒？
<ubunbo> archl, 我也戒了9了
 * archl 限制酒量啤酒半杯，红酒1／3
<archl> onlylove: 本来是当水喝的
<onlylove> archl: 多大的杯半杯
<ubunbo> jim_, 你可以抽一下羊城。。。
<ubunbo> onlylove, 5斤的
<onlylove> archl: 酒那东西我喝不来
<jim_> ubunbo, 那很好
<archl> onlylove: 就是啤酒杯
<ubunbo> jim_, 你是重口味选手。。。
<onlylove> archl: 扎啤杯子么
<jim_> ubunbo, 比较喜欢古巴的
<onlylove> archl: 有大杯和小杯
<archl> onlylove: 不知道。都是家里的杯子那种200ml的吧
<archl> 或者150ml
<onlylove> archl: 那直接说多少容量就是，杯子这东西，没谱的
<ubunbo> jim_, 我抽烟量不大，一天最多半包到头了，雪茄那玩意估计一根下去就不省人事了
<archl> onlylove: 也是。
<jim_> ubunbo, 开始一口就晕了
<ubunbo> jim_, 没抽过。。。
<williangliao> jim_: ...
<jim_> williangliao, 我发誓没有说谎
<ubunbo> 话说有专门讨论wine的频道么
<onlylove> 有吧，不过可能是英语的
<onlylove> 你试试#wine
<archl> zero-k 没时间玩。
<archl> 最悲哀
<archl> 不敢去玩，防沉迷
<williangliao> 毛线 一加#wine就掉线
<ubunbo> onlylove, 是winehq
<ubunbo> onlylove, 感觉都是老外的感觉。。。
<Oooops> 额。雪茄？
<Oooops> 外面那种好差的雪茄？
<gfrog> Oooops: oops
<Oooops> 噶嘛
<jim_> Oooops, villiger还好一般
<gfrog> Oooops: 渣神乃到底有多少个名儿？
<ubunbo> 关于文件的文件类型注册是在什么位置？我想让exe直接可以双击运行
<Oooops> 之前试过荷兰的雪茄。
<Oooops> gfrog: 7，8个？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fedora中,安装python,带idle那种的,软件的名字是哪个? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442388 我用sudo yum install python,安装后得软件,不带图形界面,只能在命令行下操作, 谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-05-23 15:41
<jim_> Oooops, 卖一根给我
<Oooops> 。。10年前。
<onlylove> 好像是在用户的home目录，有叫.desktop的，在.local什么的，忘了
<jim_> Oooops, ...
<Oooops> 抽一口，晕5分针
<onlylove> 昨天还有人讨论南浦月qq的事情
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我翻翻
<ubunbo> onlylove, 我
<onlylove> ubunbo: 那你不用翻了
<ubunbo> onlylove, 好吧。。
<ubunbo> chorme的酷狗插件很好用
<Oooops> Oooops
<Oooops>  设置了模式 +c
<Oooops> 是不是关闭了？
<ubunbo> 什么？
<jim_> Oooops, 所有人都退出了
<onlylove> Oooops: c是啥mode
<ubunbo> onlylove, 不会是close吧
<Oooops> 记得是color
<Oooops> onlylove 不会是close吧
<xghost2> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130521/021194.htm
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 荷兰黑客被指控发起史上最大规模网络攻击_科技_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> msn和skype merge以后，msn联系人被清了
<MeaCulpa> 好样的微软
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34837
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国是黑客的一块沃土
<yafei> 请问我在 sudo apt-get update后出现下面的错误，这是怎么回事？正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<yafei> W: 校验签名出错。此仓库未被更新，仍然使用以前的索引文件。GPG 错误：http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release: 下列签名无效： BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<yafei> W: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release  
<yafei> W: 无法下载 gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_source_Sources  Hash 校验和不符
<yafei> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jim_> 整个互联网瘫痪了。。。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=423516
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 参照这个。
<Oooops> yafei: 纯网络问题
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ ti: 关于引起更新源索引时Hash Sum mismatch问题的真正原因及解决方案 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jim_> 这黑客被判罪名成立：你今天喝了一杯咖啡。
<Oooops> 虫子，这通常是路由器问题呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会吧？
<yafei> 我还担心是我的电脑的问题呢  谢谢啦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好多地方都有这种问题的。
<Oooops> 不多
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北京的很多地方都有。
<Oooops> 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不只是一个地方的路由器的问题。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 无法安装flash…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442391 sudo apt-get install adobe-flash-properties-gtk 无法使用！ 提示：为发现软件包！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyg888126 — 2013-05-23 16:08
<vipzrx> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<vipzrx> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<vipzrx> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<vipzrx> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<onlylove> 供应商缓存
<jim_> 请问大家在怎么收发邮件
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 雷鸟
<jim_> UbuntuTalk, 用的哪里的帐号呢
<jim_> UbuntuTalk, 都用google的吗
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 是呀，用的就是Gmail
<jim_> UbuntuTalk, 太有才了！我还不知道用哪里的服务好    有推荐吗
<jim_> emacs 怎么又 emacs23 了？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<iMadper> jim_: emacs
<iMadper> jim_: 收发邮件.
<jim_> iMadper, :)
<iMadper> jim_: mu4e很好, 也简单. gnus也有不少人用, 不过我没用.
<Oooops> 还不如自己写脚本，收发
<Oooops> lol
<jim_> LOL 去看看
<iMadper> jim_: 发邮件, 直接调用 (smtpmail-send-queued-mail)函数, emacs自带. 
<iMadper> Oooops: 你咋又换名字...
<jim_> iMadper, ...
<iMadper> Oooops: 你还把yunfan给ban了...
<Oooops> 英国伦敦，一名男子在行凶后手里拿着两把刀讲话。一名英国士兵在伍利奇军营附近被两名男子用刀砍杀，首相卡梅伦表示震惊，称该事件很有可能是恐怖袭击
<Oooops> 对啊。让他老实点。
<iMadper> jim_: mu4e发邮件也是调用的那个, 不过提供了org-mode的支持, 还有address book的支持. 
<jim_> iMadper, 太好了，去看看
<archl> Oooops: ops
<archl> ooooops
<archl> ooops
<archl> opopops
<onlylove> 【段子】跟一个德国人聊天。我问：你们有小学校长奸淫数个小学生吗？回答：如果有，我们的教育大臣会辞职。问：你们的国民会加班至死吗。答：这样的话记者会穷追不舍。企业会赔偿破产。问：你们官员可以偷偷在国外存款吗？答：如果发生这样的事情，政府就垮台了。德国人反问：有这样的国家吗？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 德国人可以当街揍少数民族，我们这里不行
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 德国土耳其社区警察不敢进，我们这里没
<archl> MeaCulpa: 伊斯兰暴动区，警察也不敢进
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 德国妈的天热没空调，每年都要中暑死掉几个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过除了这三个，那里简直是天堂了~~
<Oooops> 土耳其社区。。
<archl> 必须会德语
<MeaCulpa> 德国真好，抓到XJ小偷，一定会倍揍扁
<pt> MeaCulpa: 有这种事吗？当街揍人
<MeaCulpa> 我们这里只好看着他们悠闲的离开
<jim_> 我们最伟大，我们最自由，因为我们被借放了。其他地方望尘莫及
<MeaCulpa> pt: 你要是个犹太人去试试看
<Oooops> 让 gebxxx 来说
<iMadper> gebjde
<adam8157> Oooops: momo
<Oooops> 豪蛋蛋
<Oooops> 装穷
<pt> MeaCulpa: 都21世纪了，他们还敢当街羞辱犹太人？
<jim_> 犹太人对我没用
<jim_> 我没有受过他们帮助
<jim_> 直接忽略
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 有好事儿没
<Oooops> 乐乐最近好沉默的。估计炒股去了
<adam8157> Oooops: 崽崽会游泳不?
<Oooops> 游泳圈，可以
<ubunbo> 啊！！！！
<ubunbo> 无聊。。。
<adam8157> Oooops: 带来北京, 叔叔教
<Oooops> adam8157: 你好意思专门和崽崽比。。
<adam8157> Oooops: 你会不?
<Oooops> 当然
<Oooops> 可以横渡一条河
<adam8157> Oooops: 啧啧
<jim_> if (犹太人有高科技 || 有钱) printf("有能力的人！\n"); else if (犹太人没有对我做过贡献) printf(“犹犹！you're bloody useless”);
<Oooops> adam8157: 和我们家比高吧。这你可以赢。lol
<archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋有好事没？
<adam8157> jim_: dont be racist
<adam8157> archl: 么有...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: nb
<xghost2> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34822
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ t: Solidot | 互联网成为大规模监视工具
<jim_> if (somebody有高科技 || 有钱) printf("有能力的人！\n"); else if (没有对我做过贡献) printf(“you're bloody useless”);
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 人本来比重就小于水。你也可以。
<archl> xghost2:  aaron swartz 挂了。
<archl> Oooops: 我试过，我会沉底
<adam8157> Oooops: 谁跟你讲小于水
<ubunbo> archl, 哈哈哈
<Oooops> archl: 那是你乱动吧
<xghost2> archl: ；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；
<adam8157> Oooops: 比水稍大一点
<archl> Oooops: 不乱动，就是伸直了。
<Oooops> adam8157: 笨。这是我昨天教我崽崽的。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...人比重小于水...
<archl> Oooops: 1.5米的，30秒就沉了。。
<Oooops> 表示人能浮在水面。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 那是海水...
<archl> Oooops: 你的肺太大了
<Oooops> 你们这都是不会游泳的嘛
<MeaCulpa> archl: +1
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我会，但是浮不起来
<Oooops> 你，，，太重了。例外
 * adam8157 我脸朝下可以一动不动浮着, 海水里可以脸朝上
<Oooops> 平躺，慢慢出气。都可以浮的
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 那是海水...
<Oooops> 朝下？
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 才不是。
<MeaCulpa> 关键是，呼吸器官没法保持在水面上
<Oooops> 游泳池的，都可以朝上浮
<MeaCulpa> 脑袋要是长在背后，可以
<Oooops> 就是要整体都在水下啊
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ä½ nb
<Oooops> 你们胆子太小。试试吧。下次
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我试过无数次
<Oooops> 你，，，例外
<Oooops> 让蛋蛋试试
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这么说有没有专用游泳衣带气袋的
<jim_> 想当年我奶奶直接用脚扩过了 深5米 * 宽50米 * 长N米的河    （婆婆过河：不用游的）
<MeaCulpa> archl: 救生衣吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不，游泳衣
<Oooops> 都是带泡沫的，就够了。 archl
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不知
<Oooops> 充气的有，不如泡沫的
<MeaCulpa> 猛
<Oooops> adam8157 我脸朝下可以一动不动浮着, 海水里可以脸朝上
<archl> MeaCulpa:作用 防止水压太强
<jim_> 我缺钙，潜不了水。直接漂过去了
<adam8157> Oooops: 是这样
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 你丫不是废话么
<archl> adam8157: 厉害，我就沉了
<Oooops> 啥。我只是贴下蛋蛋的话。看颜色。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 游泳池里你脸朝上，试试看
<adam8157> Oooops: 淡水里闭气, 海水不必
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 经常。
<Oooops> 这是技巧
<adam8157> Oooops: 不动?
<MeaCulpa> 鼻子其实是可以在水上的，但是控制不住水波进入鼻子
<Oooops> 不动。慢慢出气就是
<Oooops> 头顶也尽量到水下。只差点点浮力的。
<Oooops> 鼻子出来就成
<adam8157> Oooops: 可能你的肺长在脊柱背面....
 * MeaCulpa 哥只在游泳池和海里游过，没试过河里...
<Oooops> 呸。
<Oooops> 整体都在水下。和你的肺在哪里，有关系？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实...可以把嘴巴噘起来...
<Oooops> 只鼻子出来。脸一小部分
<jim_> 脸朝下，想着美女，然后就浮起来了.（为了矿大体积，你懂的)
<adam8157> Oooops: 哦 我懂了, 我的身体也会露出一点点, 看来你是有技巧
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 这样的水波，你眼睛受不了的
<Oooops> 额，今年重了点。
<Oooops> 眼睛没关系啊。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 脂肪比重更小，除非你长的是肌肉...
<NotMe> 胖子浮力大还是瘦子浮力大额
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 。哪你难道都是肌肉。
<adam8157> NotMe: 胖子
<NotMe> 额
<Oooops> 当然应该是胖子嘛。只是酷胖是铁朵。
<jim_> NotMe, 浮力=体重
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我是肥肉~~
<Oooops> 铁坨。
<NotMe> 额
<jim_> NotMe, 浮力=体重 - 露天的肉*比重
<Oooops> 按道理。你应该水上漂啊。 MeaCulpa
<NotMe> 额
<jim_> define人的比重
<jim_> ^k^, 
<^k^> jim_, .. 休息一下 ..  16:56 
<jim_> ^k^, define 胖子的密度
<^k^> jim_: define:胖子的密度 http://g.cn 胖子的密度更小么？ 添加评论 分享 ... 肌肉密度1.12,脂肪密度0.79. http://zhidao. baidu.com/question/81434255 · 2012-04-16 添加评论 感谢 分享 收藏 更多 ...
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 按道理，你自己身上划一道口子，血液的盐度，形成的密度差，可以产生推力，当然在这之前可以尝试撒尿和放屁
<imtxc> Oooops: 乃怎么肿了
<Oooops> . 血液，有多少盐分哦
<Oooops> 理论上是有推力。你试试。 MeaCulpa
<xghost2> https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/pinerrecordstorage/uploads/record/image/519d9cc6e9b9cb503c000001/image.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么加密方法可以用keyfile http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442396 请教各位 有什么加密方法可以用keyfile，把keyfile放到U盘中，插上U盘就可以解密 统计信息: 发表于 由 天气晴朗 — 2013-05-23 16:52
 * Oooops 下次让酷胖试试肉体推进器
<xghost2> https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/pinerrecordstorage/uploads/record/image/519d9cc6e9b9cb503c000001/image.jpg
<xghost2> 鸡腿面哦
<xghost2> 音乐和电影可用于激活移动恶意程序
<jim_> 专家表明：人游泳的浮力是一样的！ 如果你的密度太小（例如缺钙）就不要去游泳 ： 因为密度太小会抽筋的（现在你密度OK了）
<NotMe> knownbad, 得到足够附议的提案如何进入议程的，谁安排的，还是纯粹先进先出。 开维基看不出所以然来额
<NotMe> knownbad, 出来
<xghost2> labama大学研究人员发现（PDF），灯光、声音和磁场都可被用于激活智能手机上隐藏的恶意程序。如果智能手机的传感器如麦克风、摄像头和振动传感器记录到隐藏在音乐、电视节目或闪光灯中的预定义信号，那么它们将能激活恶意程序。研究人员在Android 2.2.3的HTC Evo智能手机运行了一组应用原型。一旦被预定义信号触发，激活的恶意程序可用于执
<xghost2> 行预编程的攻击，例如成为移动僵尸网络的一部分。
<freeflying> huntxu: http://www.openflow.org/wk/index.php/OpenWrt
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: OpenWrt - OpenFlow Wiki
<NotMe> knownbad, 出来额，得到足够附议的提案如何进入议程，议程由谁安排，还是单纯的排队。
<huntxu> freeflying: 這個看過了，叫pantou？
<nyfair> diff能比较binary file咩
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 能。
<nyfair> how
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道原理。
<nyfair> it just shit xxoo.xxo is a binary file then exit
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们用的 diff 版本不同吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后面加了两个二进制文件的时候，应该会输出两个文件是否相同啊。
<nyfair> 靠，这叫什么比较啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要的是输出差异来？
<nyfair> 你得告诉我哪几个字节不同了，两边分别是什么
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> nyfair: 先xxd再diff吧
<xghost2> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34717
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 北京治理空气污染新目标：烧烤摊
<nyfair> adam8157: ...否决
<adam8157> =,=
<nyfair> 好吧，也只能将就了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统无法通过硬盘启动，只能通过U盘启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442398 由于要学习linux系统，所以在网上下了一个ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso，并根据网上的方法将iso制作成了u盘安装盘。 通过U盘启动后进入如下画面（从教学里找的图片） 然后运行安装，选择安装方式时
<nyfair> 话说现在除了bitbucket还有啥支持private project的网站么，bitbucket最近越来越慢了
<adam8157> nyfair: bitbucket 被墙了貌似
<adam8157> nyfair: 个人项目? 还是需要协作?
 * ofan 求建议 http://blog.ofan.me/
<nyfair> 需要协作，工口游戏
<adam8157> nyfair: ........... gitcafe
<ofan> nyfair: 啥游戏
<adam8157> ofan: 标题模糊 瞎眼
<ofan> adam8157: 给个截图
<ofan> linux下字体不好
<nyfair> gitcafe是国产私企？
<adam8157> ofan: 字体原因吧 http://imagebin.org/258640
<xghost2> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/
<adam8157> nyfair: 国内创业
<nyfair> 囧，邮件地址还加base64，颇有你的风范，难不成就是你干的？
<ofan> adam8157: 还可以啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是...
<ofan> 就是行距小了点
<adam8157> ofan: 间距的原因, 猛一看标题是模糊的
<nyfair> 要不要我找个ie6测试下
<adam8157> ofan: 不知道为啥, 就是看起来模糊
<adam8157> casparant: 明天?
<casparant> adam8157: yup
<ofan> adam8157: 设置了阴影
<adam8157> casparant: 房子租好了么
<casparant> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> casparant: momo
<casparant> adam8157: 杭州求收留……
<adam8157> casparant: http://www.ihezhu.com/list/c_hangzhou/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 杭州地区租房, 杭州找房合租, 杭州房屋出租信息 -- 爱合住, 和我一起住
<adam8157> casparant: 地图模式比较直观
<casparant> adam8157: thanks, 在找着呢。。就是没法现场看房比较惆怅
<gebjgd> ofan, 右边空了那么多
<ofan> gebjgd: 应该居中的
<adam8157> casparant: 先租了落脚, 到时候不行就转. 大不了就是押金嘛土壕
<ofan> 可能你屏幕太宽
<casparant> adam8157: 穷人不能理解壕如adam的内心世界
<adam8157> casparant: 尼码... 
<adam8157> casparant: 阿里巴巴内核组必须壕吧. 你的相机顶我全部家当了都
 * adam8157 555
<casparant> adam8157: 谁告诉你我去阿里内核组了。。。。
<nyfair> 不行不行，人家美工妹子又不用git命令行，得有个像github一样可以直接上传文件的功能
<lmh> adam8157, casparant, 围观
<adam8157> 土豪现身了
<casparant> lmh: 真·土豪出现
<adam8157> casparant: 杭州房租好便宜 555
<lmh> 我也想去
<nyfair> 求土豪包养
<casparant> adam8157: 都有冲动一人租个两居，住一间空一间，呵呵呵呵
<adam8157> casparant: 藏娇了lmh
<lmh> casparant: 打算住哪一区啊？
<lmh> 找好了吗？
<lmh> 能在线先找好吗？
 * adam8157 8月底房子到期, 要另外找, 又贵又麻烦, 惆怅...
<casparant> lmh: 暂定在西湖区，文一/二/三[西]路沿线
<casparant> lmh: 在线找不靠谱啊。。。除非是合租。。。不过我暂时不想跟不认识的人合租。。。
<casparant> adam8157: 欢迎来杭州搅基
<lmh> casparant: 哦，那你过渡期怎么办？
<casparant> lmh: 在旅馆住几天，然后找个中介快速找房子吧。。。
<casparant> lmh: 实在不行，附近有几个高中同学和老乡，说不定能收留我
<adam8157> casparant: 找阿里的HR妹子帮你找
<lmh> casparant:去住青年旅社吧
<lmh> 杭州的都很不错
<adam8157> lmh: 你侮辱壕
<lmh> 我住过几天
<casparant> adam8157: HR妹子前几天跟我说了有个合租的地方。。。不过我怕生。。。就给拒了。。。
<casparant> lmh: 附近没找到青旅。。如果有离公司近的青旅我二话不说就住过去。。我还是YHA会员呢。。。
 * adam8157 下班
<lmh> adam8157: 哪里吃饭啊？
<lmh> casparant: 你要打包的东西多吗？
<adam8157> lmh: 节食中, 今天的饭局我都推了
<lmh> adam8157, 肚子饿了， 
<nyfair> 来魔都，我提供市中心黄金地段住房，出门就是新天地
<adam8157> lmh: casparant bye
<casparant> lmh: 寄出去一部分了，两个行李箱，两个登山包，一个书箱。明天寄一个台式机，一辆自行车，其他东西都丢掉
<lmh> casparant, 最羡慕那种几件衣服走天下的人
<casparant> lmh: 我也想几件衣服走天下。。。不过目前感觉不现实。。。。
<ofan> http://blog.yorkxin.org/2012/06/17/assign-fonts-for-specific-characters
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 利用 CSS 分別設定中文字、英數、注音、假名的字體：使用 CSS3 @font-face - YORKXIN×YORKXIN
<lmh> casparant, 保持联系，
<lmh> casparant, 返程时间定了吗？
<casparant> lmh: 你说回杭州？
<casparant> lmh: 周六晚上的飞机
<lmh> casparant, 哦，:-)
<freeayu> nyfair  how much
<freeayu> 你提供的，多少钱
<freeayu> 我曾经有过一小段时间，几件衣服 走天下的经历 
<freeayu> 挺孤独的
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点.  18:09 
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我实在被这个输入法搞得崩溃了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442400 系统版本：ubuntu 12.04 默认安装的输入是：ibus 挺好的，但就是在使用phpstorm ide时，无法输入中文，这个很人痛苦，我总是切换到文本输入中文后复制，再切回来粘贴，要哭了，忍住。。。 因为早期使用的cen
<jim_> T_T Mariah 真女神
<gebjgd> 刚知道  继奶粉之后 又有大米代购了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 代购日本大米吗？
<gebjgd> 香港大米
<drovencrazy> hi 
<drovencrazy> /home/kk/jdk1.7.0_21/bin/java: 1: /home/kk/jdk1.7.0_21/bin/java: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting ")")
<drovencrazy> 谁能告诉我这个是我下载的文件有问题么
<drovencrazy> 配置jdk的时候出现的
<^k^> drovencrazy:点点点.  18:32 
 * ofan 求建议 http://blog.ofan.me/
<ofan> drovencrazy: 括号不匹配
<drovencrazy> ofan, 谢谢从官网下的jdk，需要手动改么？
<ofan> drovencrazy: 是代码问题，不是jdk
<^k^> drovencrazy file /home/kk/jdk1.7.0_21/bin/java 看看文件属性
<drovencrazy> ofan, /home/kk/jdk1.7.0_21/bin/java: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, BuildID[sha1]=0x47f558a5fd950bfecb09a1c6d692967d949796d7, not stripped
<drovencrazy> ofan, 我只是打了个java -version 然后就出现上个提示框
<drovencrazy> http://imagebin.org/258648
<chiv> 今天好安静啊
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • QT4.6.3 Illegal instruction怎么办，求求帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442404 我按照本网站上的《Fedora12下搭建Qt Creator的ARM开发环境 并 移植Qt4.6.2到Micro2440（二）》做，出现了几个问题： 1：./books: error while loading shared libraries: libts-0.0.so.0: cannot open share d object file: No such fil
<^k^> e or directory 2：./books: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open s …
<drovencrazy> http://imagebin.org/258648     jdk安装错误 求救啊
<jiero> 到家了。所有 http协议失败
<jiero> 巧克力促销季节啊。。
<jiero> 看不到几个 保质期少于35天的，不放心啊。
<chiv> 真的么
<jiero> http://list.tmall.com/search_product.htm?start_price=&end_price=80&zk_type=0&search_condition=16&cat=50072325&sort=s&style=g&vmarket=0&q=%C7%C9%BF%CB%C1%A6
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 巧克力-巧克力/DIY巧克力-糖果/巧克力/布丁-食品/零食/茶/酒/生鲜-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了
<jiero> 19.9元400g，好便宜。。。
<chiv> 吃了肥死
<chiv> 现在网上不是很敢买
<chiv> 原料不放心
<jiero> 哪里都一样。
<jiero> 要是买的话。
<chiv> 好吧
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教ubuntu 13.4Audacious播放器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442411 Audacious播放器在列表添加了歌曲，一切正常。但只要一重启电脑，再打开Audacious播放器点击想要播放的歌后无法播放，会弹出一个错误提示窗口，不知道这个问题要怎么解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 baohuazeng — 2013-05-23 19 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英特尔开源Linux OpenGL驱动快于苹果OS X驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442415 英特尔的开源Linux OpenGL驱动已经比苹果自己开发的OS X OpenGL驱动更快。Phoronix在硬件规格基本相同的 Mac Mini（双核Intel Core i5，2GB内存，OS X 10.8.3）和运行Ubuntu 13.04的PC（四核Intel Core i5 2415M，2GB内存）上 测试 了
<^k^> 英特尔集成显卡 HD 3000的跨平台 OpenGL 性能。结果显示，开源Linux …
<gfrog> casparant: 卡撕帕
<casparant> gfrog: 福老阁
 * gfrog RH原来真的是动物园。。
<iMadper> 哦, casparant 也来了?
<casparant> iMadper: 以后得常来。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • add-apt-repository 命令是编辑的哪个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442416 不明白我们执行sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name之后， 是修改的哪个文件，看了下官方文档，觉得应该是 /etc/apt/source.list 但我添加完再去看这个文件，没发现我添的源啊，求指点，谢谢！ 因为有些源添
<iMadper> casparant: 不理解...
<casparant> iMadper: 要不然你们就没地儿找我聊天了。。。
<iMadper> casparant: 哈哈哈~ 好~ 
 * iMadper 学车去...
<casparant> iMadper: 碰碰车？
<iMadper> casparant: http://t1.baidu.com/it/u=1664121841,456500603&fm=21&gp=0.jpg   这个
<casparant> iMadper: 403 - Forbidden ？
<iMadper> casparant: 高清无码大图: http://www.21oldage.com/UserDocument/shanghainuokang/Picture/201085_160729.jpg
<casparant> iMadper: 哇，高端洋气上档次啊
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 霍金坐的那个轮椅？
<iMadper> casparant: 以后买一个这个, 直接上班, 进楼, 上电梯, 办公, 都不用起来了. cc gfrog 
<casparant> iMadper: 霍金和Sheldon的结合体……么
<iMadper> sheldon太弱了, 每次都蹭别人的车坐...
 * iMadper 直接上路, 大开杀戒! 
 * iMadper 走了
<chiv>         /me 大家88,睡了
 * chiv 大家88,晚了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04+gnome3 最近的一个upgrade后进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442418 黑屏 只有个鼠标，上图是日志 统计信息: 发表于 由 kawaiiushio — 2013-05-23 20:55
<h2life> ...
<tryit> # define SUN_LEN(ptr) ((size_t) (((struct sockaddr_un *) 0)->sun_path) + strlen ((ptr)->sun_path))
<tryit> 帮忙看看这个宏定义
<h2life> 下雨了
<jiero> 哈哈。每天都要关窗户，现在每天都能想到lainme lol
<lomandv> 大家晚上好
<jiero> 晚上好。
<jiero> 谁能帮我想想如何解决所有 http 被封杀的解决办法。
<lomandv> 所有？
<jiero> 是的。我只能去国外网站）因为多数国内网站没有 https
<h2life> 你告诉我网址
<h2life> 我可以帮你上
<h2life> 我这的网络没有限制
<h2life> 人呢~~
<lomandv> 怎么被封杀？
<xghost2> 超级安逸
<xghost2> 听着音乐
<lomandv> 找到密码了？
<h2life> then?
<xghost2> 躺在沙发上
<xghost2> lomandv: 还没找到
<xghost2> lomandv: 没关系
<xghost2> 树莓派还是可以继续用的
<xghost2> 只是暂时无法登录进去
<lomandv> 那怎么搞啊，你不是重启了吗没密码怎么登录
<lomandv> 没进系统就是无法用啊
<xghost2> lomandv: 我有多张SD卡
<xghost2> 我换了一张新的16GB 的SD卡
<lomandv> 卡里是音乐还是什么呢
<xghost2> 那个旧的系统等我找来键盘就可以改密码了
<xghost2> 卡里就是一个树莓派运行的系统
<xghost2> 好不容易配置好的
<xghost2> 所以不想重装
<lomandv> 哦，原来你是换系统
<xghost2> 嗯
<xghost2> lomandv: 你在哪里
<lomandv> 其实你用来宾帐户登录不行吗
<zero4kevin> :)大家好，什么topic？
<lomandv> xghost2
<lomandv> 我在广州
<xghost2> lomandv: 没有什么来宾帐号的
<lomandv> 系统默认都有来宾账号的啊
<xghost2> 那个系统额，没
<xghost2> 没有什么来宾帐号
<xghost2> 又不是Ubuntu系统
<xghost2> 不一样的
<xghost2> 反正能用就行了
<xghost2> 明天我的新硬盘就到了
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> gfrog: 基哇早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机慢 disabled by bios http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442422 disabled by bios按照网上的做法进bios设置了，不显示了，但还是会有一段黑屏的时间，而且整个开机时间比较长，请问如何解决，谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 lookscf — 2013-05-23 21:38
<lomandv> 我用gftpA机连接不到B机了，B机安装了openssh server还不行
<lomandv> xghost2知道怎么回事吗
<xghost2> 求推荐一台9K以内性价比灰常靠谱的笔记本，品牌不限。。。在线等
<xghost2> lomandv: 连接正常没？？
<lomandv> xghost2 DELL的一台不错啊，顶级配置，我今天才到电脑城看的
<lomandv> 网络正常
<xghost2> 你测试两台机器的连接有没有正常/？
<xghost2> 就是你能不能ping通？
<xghost2> 然后用端口扫描工具扫描一下，有没有开启相应的服务端口
<lomandv> 用gftp
<xghost2> 如果没有的话，就是服务还没启动
<lomandv> B机可以连接到A机啊
<xghost2> 那B机的ssh服务有没有开启啊/
<lomandv> 对啊，忘记ssh是哪个端口了
<xghost2> ssh
<xghost2> 22
<lomandv> 或者没启动ssh服务
<xghost2> 嗯
<xghost2> 从前有个很喜欢漂亮衣服的皇帝，有一天来了两个骗子说，他们可以造出世界上最漂亮的衣服，但是只有聪明的人能看得见。皇帝穿上这件衣服举行了游行大典，觉得十分满意，于是颁布诏令：以后全城的女人都必须穿这套衣服上街。
<xghost2> 不然视为异端分子
<jiero> eexpress: 你除了神和ee之外就没别的外号了？
<eexpress> 罗杰
<jiero> eexpress: 我在找保质期不超过60天的巧克力
<eexpress> 自己做
<h2life> 做么子~
<jiero> eexpress: 可可粉太贵，没空
<jiero> 200g 60元人民币
<jiero> 300元/kg，和可可粉价格一致
<eexpress> 买的，都是js的
<jiero> eexpress: 直接买可可粉，泡水喝
<h2life> 什么浏览器最快
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣渣
<jiero> roylez_:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.11.USlIGS&id=13989921820
<eexpress> 乐乐，给我邮寄那啥牙膏来吧
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 英国皇牌大利香草精油 28ML 原装-tmall.com天猫
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_
<eexpress> 精油
<roylez_> eexpress: 你谁啊
<eexpress> 装
<roylez_> jiero: 我不买没用的东西
<eexpress> 尾巴乐乐
<jiero> roylez_: 喝水放这个和可可粉
<suiang> h2life w3m
<roylez_> eexpress: 我在等我的牙膏用完买雪豹
<xghost2> Seagate希捷BackupPlus 新睿品1000G移动硬盘1Tb 2.5寸USB3.0正品
<eexpress> 居然都是动物牌子？
<jiero> roylez_: 雪豹，是步枪吗？
<roylez_> eexpress: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=狮王 zact&enc=utf-8&area=17
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ - 商品搜索 - 京东
<eexpress> 买多点
<eexpress> url打不开
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐吃牙膏？
<roylez_> jiero: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=+雪豹&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceId=tb.index&rt=1369318670653&source=haiwaigou&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934&unid=
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 商品分类—淘宝网
<eexpress> 乐乐住动物园的
<eexpress> 的确可以吃
<eexpress> 手机没贴图软件
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 安装完Comp为什么没有3D选项了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442424 我的是A卡，以前一直都不用装显卡驱动，直接安装comp就可以设置3D 但是这次不行啦，安装完comp3D什么的效果都没有出现，蛇形抖动也没有啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 178273541 — 2013-05-23 22:17
<feiyin> ..
<eexpress> jiero: 。。
<feiyin> eexpress: .........
<roylez_> eexpress: 你咋这么无聊呢
<eexpress> 啥
<feiyin> ?
<jiero> 。。。
<xghost2> http://s.taobao.com/search?stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&q=%D1%A9%B1%AA%CF%B5%CD%B3&suggest=0_7&wq=%D1%A9%B1%AA&suggest_query=%D1%A9%B1%AA%CF%B5%CD%B3&source=suggest&initiative_id=staobaoz_20130523
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ ti: 雪豹系统_淘宝搜索
<xghost2> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-249808442.25.HMWrxj&id=21454144598
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 三星四核Exynos4412 开发板 第二代 核心板 提供电路图 安卓系统-淘宝网
<xghost2> http://news.qq.com/a/20130523/021194.htm
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 高三学生舍身救母被大水卷走 遗体在护城河找到_新闻_腾讯网
<iMadper> tryit: 还在吗? 你的那个宏搞定没?
<tryit> iMadper, 搞定了，用了一个小技巧
<tryit> iMadper, 才知道是用了个小技巧
<iMadper> 恩, 就是得到那个元素在结构体里面的位置
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，开始没看出来，虽然也知道是个地址……，没想到是数组前偏移
<tryit> iMadper, 主要是前面的 0-> 
<iMadper> 恩. 直接得到那个的那个就是相对位置.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，对的
 * jiero 现在不花钱搞手机了
<tryit> iMadper, 感觉论坛提问的效率比这里高点啊，这里都是做运维的感觉，而且闲聊太多
<iMadper> tryit: 刚出去学车去了, 回来才看到... 
<iMadper> tryit: 不过, 我真的当这里是闲聊的地方. lol~ 开心就好~
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我在啃UNP，啃到第15章了
<iMadper> tryit: gaoji... 后面的我看不下去... 
<iMadper> tryit: 我以为你都工作了..
<tryit> iMadper, 我工作7年了好不好
<NotMe> 美国湾湾人呢
<tryit> iMadper, 虽然工作和计算机没关系，和linux就更不沾边了
<jiero> roylez:  天然可可粉 100克分装 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-1201222267.69.teaJ8v&id=15416508199&
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 天然可可粉 100克分装-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> tryit: OOO_ooo
<NotMe> \q
<jiero> iMadper: 看起来 tryit 就是经常的
<iMadper> jiero: 经常的啥?
<NotMe> \q 你是谁
<jiero> iMadper: 经常的让我惊讶
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<NotMe> 湾湾人在么
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<xghost2> 猫叔
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<NotMe> xghost2 怎么
<tryit> jiero, 业余爱好而已
<NotMe> 我找湾湾人
<xghost2> 你家猫猫呢
<xghost2> 还剩下几只？
<NotMe> 去玩了
<NotMe> ä¿©
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> 有小猫了没
<NotMe> 湾湾人
<NotMe> 送人了
<xghost2> 挑只漂亮的送我
<NotMe> 然后就去势了
<jiero> 谁帮我解决 http 无法使用的问题
<NotMe> 都不漂亮额
<tryit> iMadper, 之前直接跳到UNP后面的章节去看，看不下去，就只能老老实实回头过来挨着看
<xghost2> 猫叔你太那个了
<NotMe> jiero 不是告诉你了吗
<xghost2> 居然
<xghost2> 趋势了
<NotMe> jiero 是用 firefox 吗
<xghost2> jiero: 摸摸
<tryit> iMadper, 不忙了一起看吧，好交流
<jiero> NotMe: 浏览器无关
<xghost2> 不能用就不能用啊
<NotMe> jiero 装个 httprequerter 插件
<xghost2> 你要访问什么网？
<NotMe> jiero 这个插件可以直接 http
<iMadper> tryit: 不如等你看完那个, 一起来陪我看毛德操, 好交流
<xghost2> jiero: 访问什么？
<xghost2> iMadper: ??????????
<tryit> iMadper, 写的那本linux kernel的？
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. 
<xghost2> imtxc: 掐饺子了没
<jiero> xghost2: 任何基于 http 协议的连接都被断
<tryit> iMadper, 我买了纸版书，两本能砸死人
<jiero> xghost2: 网页，wget，种种
<xghost2> jiero: 那你现在怎么可以跑上来
<jiero> xghost2: irc没问题，
<NotMe> jiero 可以直接 http request 以及查看 请求 和 回应头
<iMadper> tryit: 我只买了上册.
<jiero> xghost2:  https 没问题
<xghost2> jiero: 你在哪里？
<iMadper> tryit: 看的有点儿慢. 
<xghost2> 你是不是连网页都打不开？？？？？？？？？？？
<jiero> xghost2: 是
<jiero> xghost2: apt 更新不能
<xghost2> jiero: 换个机器看
<jiero> xghost2: 都是
<tryit> iMadper, 我实际上是喜欢偏底层的东西，
<jiero> xghost2: 手机同样连接不能
<jiero> NotMe: 号我看看
<xghost2> jiero: 你是不是用的代理了/
<iMadper> tryit: 那来一起看吧
<tryit> iMadper, 尝试了几次看kernel都没结果
<iMadper> tryit: 反正你都有书了. 
<jiero> xghost2: 别的没用代理
<xghost2> jiero: 你是不是配置了代理
<xghost2> ？？？？？
<jiero> xghost2: 我这台用ssh，就可以去国外的http
<xghost2> 你的连接额
<tryit> iMadper, 太急功近利了，应该从API到驱动，再到内核
<jiero> xghost2: 但是国内完全不行
<xghost2> 神器了
<xghost2> 你在那个丰收宝地哦
<tryit> iMadper, 都则没法实践，一切都是空谈
<xghost2> 你在哪里
<tryit> iMadper, 否则
<NotMe> 谁给我捉 knownbad 回来额
<iMadper> tryit: 不, 我是工作需求. 不是为了提高自己水平. 
<xghost2> 猫叔，叫你家猫猫去抓
<xghost2> LOL
<NotMe> windows gtalk 用什么客户端
<iMadper> tryit: 按部就班的来, 等我换了工作了, 还没学到内核呢
<tryit> iMadper, 哇，这么高级
<tryit> iMadper, 你工作研究内核呢？
<xghost2> 猫叔，现在都是换聊哦
<iMadper> tryit: 测试. 
<tryit> iMadper, rh?
<iMadper> tryit: 恩
<NotMe> 什么换聊
<xghost2> hangouts
<jiero> xghost2: 在山东，用山东电信
<tryit> iMadper, 高手啊，那是我梦寐以求的地方，哈哈
<NotMe> 我现在换 windows xp
<iMadper> tryit: 不是吧... 我觉得随便来... 
<xghost2> 环聊
<iMadper> 恩, caspar走了, 可以乱说了... 
<NotMe> 256M内存的机器，G+基本上不去
<NotMe> 我要找 knownbaad
<xghost2> 猫叔，现在还有人用xp？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<xghost2> 猫叔，干嘛用xp
<tryit> iMadper, 我都是自学的，没基础，也没实践
<NotMe> 我电脑坏了
<xghost2> 不用 不行么？
<NotMe> 不用没电脑了
<xghost2> 用个lubuntu
<NotMe> 我那电脑烧电容了
<iMadper> tryit: 我也都是自学的, 没基础, 也没实践. 我很希望我是在谦虚, 不过这真的是实际情况..
<xghost2> LXDE
<tryit> iMadper, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<xghost2> 猫叔，换个电容
<jiero> NotMe:  回应是 GET http://tv.sohu.com(Request) 0(Response) 0(ContentLength) 20107ms(ElapsedTime)
<NotMe> 有啥用 256M 内存根本上不了 g+
<xghost2> 那就不用
<xghost2> 不用G+不会死人
<NotMe> windows用什么上 gtalk
<NotMe> 我要上 gtalk 啊
<xghost2> 用官方的GTALK
<xghost2> 现在没有GTALK了
<NotMe> 浏览器的吗？
<xghost2> 不是浏览器
<xghost2> 是有个官方客户端
<NotMe> 浏览器的基本就死
<NotMe> 地址
<jiero> NoteMe pidgin
<xghost2> 不过，现在环聊出来后，就没那个Gtalk了
<xghost2> 谷歌已经用hangouts代替Gtalk了
<NotMe> 256M内存基本用浏览器上g+的服务全不行
<NotMe> jiero 我在 windows xp
<NotMe> 我的机器，基本 js 处理复杂点的，浏览器就停摆
<xghost2> 猫叔换个火狐浏览器
<xghost2> 不然用谷歌的那个浏览器
<NotMe> jiero 有 win 版的 pidgin 么
<NotMe> xghost2 就是 firefox
<NotMe> xghost2 chrome 压根装不了，他就下一安装程序，装要从网上再下载，根本下载不了
<NotMe> 墙死了
<jiero>  NotMe 有
<NotMe> 额
<jiero> NotMe: 我刚开始用 pidgin 就是windows下。
<jiero> 后来windows下用的软件发现linux下都有，就迁移去linux了
<NotMe> 知道win怎么装 chrome 么， 装的时候要下载，这个被墙了
<jiero> NotMe: 360输入法哈
<NotMe> 什么输入法
<NotMe> 我是要 chrome 浏览器额
<NotMe> 360输入法可以翻墙么？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 360浏览器
<jiero> 不用 chrome就是了
<NotMe> 也卡
<NotMe> 360浏览器，js处理复杂点，flash多点也卡
<jiero> 不错，chrome也卡
<NotMe> 哎
<NotMe> 电容天气热会爆的么？
<xghost2> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20130522/139497.html
<^k^> xghost2 ⇪ ti: 纯视频：三分钟带你了解云计算_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<NotMe> 我电脑坏了，换了一老古董
<NotMe> 256MB DDR1内存的机器
<NotMe> 慢死了
<NotMe> 不过勉强可以上google doc
<NotMe> knownbad 你在啊
<NotMe> knownbad我抓到你了
<NotMe> 就问一个问题就好
<NotMe> 就是下午那个问题，一问完，我电脑就坏
<NotMe> 那问题杀伤力好大额
<NotMe> 把我机器给问坏了
<NotMe> knownbad在么，吱一声额
<NotMe> 我忘了怎么问了
<ptbsare> 各位有人用过elementoryos没
<NotMe> 啥时 elementoryos 
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<ptbsare> NotMe, 就是给ubuntu换个桌面的一个发行版
<notMe> 没用过
<notMe>  knownbad 在么
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 在吃麦当劳。
<notMe> knownbad 新的议案，如何加入议程，谁去安排，还是单纯的先后排队
<notMe> 额
 * b33e is back (gone 00:30:46)
<notMe> 麦当劳在美国也有外送的么？美国不是兴外卖 披萨的么。
<notMe> 看电视剧啥的都是披萨，没见过送麦当劳的额
<knownbad> 议员提案，超过某个百分比的议员附议就可以排入议程。
<notMe> 这个明白额。
<knownbad> 不能每个提议都列入，太浪费时间了。
<notMe> 这个议程谁安排的，就是什么时候谈什么，某次会议谈多少个。这个总得有个安排额
<knownbad> 公司大楼地下室有麦当劳。
<notMe> 额
<knownbad> 国会助理或是议长助理。
<notMe> 额
<notMe> 谢谢
<notMe> 不打扰你吃麦当劳了
<knownbad> 助理人数比国会议员多了几倍。
<notMe> 额
<notMe> 在游戏中有我这边排。其实我只是不知道叫啥名字
<knownbad> 吃完了。
<notMe> 想知道一个名字。 过会助理额
<knownbad> 你什么时候这么客气的？
<notMe> 过会=>国会
<knownbad> 怎么？
<notMe> 我啥时候都这么客气的额
<notMe> 我名字就有个彬
<notMe> 彬彬有礼 的彬
<notMe> 我名字就看出我多客气了 :)
<knownbad> 伪君子。
<notMe> 呵呵
<knownbad> 要不去做个顺民。
<notMe> 我去拜拜 翁美玲去了
<knownbad> 哦错了。。
<notMe> 我做倒无所谓，儿子呢
<notMe> 儿子还做顺民？
<notMe> 不过看来逃不掉额
<knownbad> 因该叫做国会幕僚。
<knownbad> 其实都一样。
<notMe> 额
<notMe> 我只要一个名字，好说明
<knownbad> 就是幕后干活的那些人。
<notMe> 原来我自个起了一个管理委员会
<notMe> :)
<knownbad> 就助理吧。
<notMe> 乱起了一个
<notMe> 额
<knownbad> 幕僚层次高了些。
<notMe> 我去拜拜翁美玲了
<notMe> 额
<knownbad> 我忙一会儿去。
<notMe> 好的
<feiyin> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, v.qq.com真不是盖的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<knownbad> 奶爸还有时间看视频？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 当然
<knownbad> 美国IP不能看。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 带上这个试试  https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unblock-youku/pdnfnkhpgegpcingjbfihlkjeighnddk
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - Unblock Youku
<gebjgd> knownbad, 笨  当然要用unblock-youku
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看了许久了
<knownbad> qq又不是youku?
<knownbad> 怎么unlock?
<gebjgd> knownbad,  chrome装那个插件 就能随便看天朝的视频了
<z_shang> ……好像我ID重了……
<alvin_rxg> ca == canada ?
<knownbad> Yes.
<z_shang> 恩
<knownbad> gebjgd: 找不到？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 找不到什么
<knownbad> unlock-youku
<alvin_rxg> oh..
<z_shang> 我发现学校这网还真是坑啊……一直在掉线……
<gebjgd> knownbad, 笨  chrome google
<knownbad> 爷爷的，打错了。  是block.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。。。
<z_shang> 。。。。。。。
<knownbad> OMG，老婆会笑翻了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还有没其他的unBlock?
<alvin_rxg> adblock plus ?
<alvin_rxg> 或者这个，我一直用来改 headers 的  Change HTTP Request Header
<knownbad> 那些都有。
<alvin_rxg> 然后介个也不错 http://www.sexinsex.net/bbs/thread-5101386-1-2.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ [八周年庆]X-Art - Kiera hd 1080 22 may 2013/X-艺术 - Western Authorship Seed | 欧美成人无码原创区 - SexInSex! Board
<alvin_rxg> XD
<z_shang> 。。。。。。
<z_shang> X-Art……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你演的？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 真要是我演的我就不用敲代码了
<knownbad> 如果是你和越南妹我就付费。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 如果是的话，我就不跟你们混了
<knownbad> 是哦。
<z_shang> 话说这有用Lisp的吗……
<alvin_rxg> z_shang: 现在没有
<z_shang> 好吧……
<z_shang> 那现在有一个了……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 越南妹呢？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不知道啊，我又没装窃听器，所以演不了窃听风暴
<knownbad> 你没去献殷勤？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 咱……不会说……越南话…
<alvin_rxg> me gusta!
<alvin_rxg> "Me gusta" oder "muy rico".
<alvin_rxg> 看看平时的电视，全他妈好多的西班牙语法语blabla 语的…… =.=
<knownbad> 多学些是好的。  搞不好就上了个。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: me gusta ?
<knownbad> 我怎么知道？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 上次那个西班牙人呢？
<knownbad> 你的？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 有个西班牙人一直在这，说学中文来着
<knownbad> 不认识。
<^k^>  05:07
<vanishing> fcitx的搜狗支持坏了么。。
<vanishing> happyaron: ping
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-24
<zaimatzoain> alvin_rxg: 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 什么时间能够体验到ubuntu的mir技术呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442454 据说要在13.10版本中出现，请问使用13.10的弟兄们，出现了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-05-24 7:51
<earman_> 現代女性評價男性的三大指標:一看人,二看biao,三看diao,╮(╯▽╰)╭很多biao diao不分!
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助 这问题绝对不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442455 装上ubuntu以后就没办法引导windows了 启动的时候grub的界面都看不到，说是狂按shift。我按拉 都显示grub loading了，就是不出来。用了个grub修复的东西，现在能看到grub了，结果看不到windows。打命令启动，结果就停在黑屏上了。
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<hulu> 大家看看这个
<onegm> 早上好
 * imtxc 每天来看一次有人炫耀什么
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1003488423.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 买一送五 送指星笔+星图+月亮镜+高倍目镜+背包 星特朗旅行者70400天文望远镜PowerSeeker系列【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<onlylove> 这镜子好便宜
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 有车吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，很久没看dfh
<gfrog> freeflying: 听说乃家小猴儿病了，乃还惦记车？
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，乃的消息还真灵通啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃写基+上全世界都知道了啊，叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 老糊涂了
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。
<iMadper> 不是全世界都知道了... 基+上写的, 只有基友才知道...
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> 比如, 我就是听 gfrog 说了之后才知道. 
<gfrog> iMadper: 写在这全世界就都知道了。
<iMadper> lol~
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://outlet.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/outlet_us/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=445&Code=3448XF7
<palomino|working> Our apologies, the page you're looking for can't be found. freeflying 
<onlylove> 乃们不知道，人着急找车送孩子看病？
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://outlet.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/outlet_us/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=445&Code=R9TH0VX-3443CTR
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Lenovo | 
<onlylove> 这货就保一年？
<kingbo> onlylove: raspberry pi没有内置声卡？
<onlylove> kingbo: 我没有那东西，不知道
<kingbo> onlylove: 记差了，以为上次是你
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个不带网卡的
<onlylove> 再说linux声卡驱动那么烂
<freeflying> iMadper: wifi啊
<kingbo> onlylove: 还好啊，难道我听力不好？
<onlylove> kingbo: 声卡驱动烂和音效烂是两码事
<kingbo> onlylove: 哦，正解了
<onlylove> kingbo: 比方说，写个简单的冒泡，你可以直接写，也可以绕个圈子写
 * kingbo raspberry pi接个外置硬盘盒，直接安装到硬盘上，去掉sdram_freq限制，速度 快多了，有的朋友可以试试
<koe> onlylove: 能出声音我就满足了
<gfrog> kingbo: 啥安装到硬盘上？ 系统？
<gfrog> kingbo: 你的sd卡只装bootloader？
<kingbo> 嗯，SD卡给多次装系统很不稳定了，所以只做了boot
<kingbo> root放到硬盘上了
<koe> 谁知道intel显卡的Panel Fitting是什么东西？
<huntxu> freeflying: 首次出手就磚掉一個哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 北京哪買電子元器件
<gfrog> huntxu: 海淀黄庄那有好几个楼
<gfrog> huntxu: 就是壕基铛办公室那
<huntxu> gfrog: 小線小電烙鐵之類的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 应该也有
<huntxu> gfrog: 叫啥名字
<gfrog> huntxu: 忘了
<gfrog> huntxu: 就在海淀剧场旁边。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我都是淘宝的. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 淘宝打板子也方便. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 买零件也不用跑. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 我買很少啊... =.=
<gfrog> iMadper: 买个电容还淘宝，脑袋大？ 邮费是器件好几倍
<huntxu> iMadper: 你那有幾樣東西不，有直接拿來用 =.=
<iMadper> gfrog: ... 我之前买的多, 各种红宝石电容之类的. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 你说说看. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 或者你幫我焊
<iMadper> huntxu: 我现在手里的东西, 够做一个电源板的
<iMadper> huntxu: 不, 我手艺不好
<huntxu> iMadper: 其實就是焊四個排針上去 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 洞洞板?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 然後接三根杜邦線到我的raspberry pi
<huntxu> iMadper: 路由器。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 我弄磚了一個，要接串口解救=.=
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 需要啥零件? 
<iMadper> huntxu: 我烙铁不在手边, 临来之前送人了
<huntxu> iMadper: 就需要排針...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我自己也沒烙鐵...
<huntxu> iMadper: 還要焊錫吧大概...>.<
<iMadper> huntxu: 肯定要呀... 一定要有铅的
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 这个发行版挻不错的哦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442464 antergos.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 momova — 2013-05-24 10:35
<huntxu> iMadper: 不懂
<huntxu> iMadper: 幫我焊吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 我这里有几个双排的16针排针...
<iMadper> huntxu: 还得买烙铁和焊锡, 你自己来吧... 
<huntxu> iMadper: 哪買 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 淘宝呀, 你一次买全了, 运费就不算贵了
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有松香
<huntxu> iMadper: 關鍵就是我買不全
<huntxu> iMadper: 松香用來幹嘛的
<iMadper> huntxu: 提高焊点亮度的. :-(
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<hulu> 大家看看
<iMadper> huntxu: 松香/焊台, 必备
<hulu> 这个问题都两周了
<huntxu> iMadper: 不懂
<iMadper> huntxu: 松香, 能让焊锡更好的离开你的烙铁, 附着在焊点上面. 
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/395114738.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 松香和焊锡膏的区别？？？_百度知道
<hulu> 热风枪
<iMadper> huntxu: 我这破手艺, 吸锡器也是必备的. 你要是手艺好, 就不用了. 
<iMadper> hulu: 不是贴片的, 不用热风枪
<huntxu> iMadper: 我沒焊過東西
<iMadper> huntxu: 那你也需要. 
<hulu> 哦
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
 * hulu 的问题没人关注
<freeflying> hulu: 因为你的问题没意义
<hulu> freeflying: 怎么没意义？
<huntxu> iMadper: 其實松香怎麽用
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 烙铁, 热了之后, 点一下松香, 就会融化一些粘在烙铁上, 然后你就去焊你的东西...
<iMadper> huntxu: 找个视频教学, 看看人家是怎么焊的, 分分钟就学会啦
<huntxu> iMadper: 說一下咋焊
<huntxu> iMadper: 記得小時候，焊過家裏的保險絲之類的 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 点松香, 左手拿焊锡, 右手拿烙铁, 确定点上松香之后, 找到你要的焊点, 左手往焊点推焊锡, 右手拿烙铁来融. 然后, 两只手离开. 焊锡就焊上去了... ... ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 那排針咋放
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不知道排针放哪儿??
<iMadper> huntxu: 这得看你的需求呀.... 
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这样说, 我也不知道...
<iMadper> huntxu: 别折腾了, 买新的吧... 糊涂徐叔..
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是，我要把那排針焊上去啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 排针, 焊到哪里? 
<iMadper> huntxu: 我都是焊到洞洞板之类的东西上面. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 焊到那幾個孔上面
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 那一样. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 路由上留了幾個孔
<iMadper> huntxu: 就是, 插上去, 从背面焊
<iMadper> hun
<huntxu> iMadper: 你左手焊錫，右手烙鐵，那排針誰拿 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 一定要拿着吗? 如果不能放在桌子上, 那你就用胶带给粘上面
<Huzoubache> 谁对天公科技信息公司有了解
<iMadper> huntxu: 我焊的时候, 都是很自然的放在桌子上... 没考虑过这么多...
<Huzoubache> 小日本的公司
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<Huzoubache> 怎么样？ 
<iMadper> huntxu: 找教学视频吧, 一看就会的. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 懶啊...
 * hulu 四处打问没有结果
<MeaCulpa> 高中没学过锡焊？
<gfrog> huntxu: iMadper 同有路由器要解救。求焊
<huntxu> gfrog: 你咋了
 * gfrog 算了，我还是端午节带回家借老爹的电烙铁使吧。
<gfrog> huntxu: tp-w720n,叫我刷砖了。
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 既然是日本公司, 你要找到他的日本网站. 
<huntxu> gfrog: 看來是同道中人...
<gfrog> huntxu: ...
 * iMadper 你们这群爱折腾的人呀...
<MeaCulpa> 日本公司，大公司比较好
<MeaCulpa> 然后就看有没有加班费
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 加班很严重?!
<gfrog> huntxu: 很奇怪，从官方系统刷到openwrt没事，从openwrt刷官方系统的时候就砖了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 灯在那闪啊闪啊闪。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我是燈不亮 =.=
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不是，加班费是一个经济杠杆嘛，对于计划
<gfrog> huntxu: =.=
<iMadper> 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 只对码农职位有意义
<huntxu> gfrog: 連電源燈都不亮，就開機時閃一下，現在它的作用能用來檢測網線
<hulu> 这么严重的问题都没有意义？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 
<MeaCulpa> 日本劳动法有强制休息的，在国内，就乱来了
<iMadper> hulu: 大家都没有遇到, 也不关心. 所以我没看出哪儿严重了...
<hulu> iMadper: 哦，没遇到
<Huzoubache> 刚刚毕业的学生狗。
<iMadper> hulu: 而且, 你不是ubuntu的客户. 你要是挂个随便一个大客户的agent, 然后在去通过bug-report-proxy提问, 马上就有解决了. pm给你很高分~ lol
<Huzoubache> 看了看说是软件外包的
<hulu> iMadper: 是啊，ubuntu 看来不咋地
<Huzoubache> 貌似没找到它日本的网站。不过在中国有两个分公司。
<iMadper> hulu: 没钱呀, 少年. 你用ubuntu给他们一分钱了吗? 开发也要吃饭的. 贡献者也要吃饭的. 挣不到钱, 就没义务帮你解决问题呀. 
<hulu> iMadper: 难道发现问题不要钱？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能不能关闭echo -e 在shell脚本中输出 “-e” 这个字符？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442465 我写了一个shell脚本echotest.sh Code: #!/bin/sh #FileName: echotest.sh echo -e "123\n45" 执行结果显示 Code: -e 123 45 如果直接在 terminal 中写 echo -e "123\n45" 执行结果是 Code: 123 45 请问能不能关闭e
<^k^> cho -e 在shell脚本中输出 “-e” 这个字符？和在terminal中的输出一样。 …
<Huzoubache> 不知道日本人在中国贱不
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 还行, 没有美国人那么贱. 
<iMadper> hulu: 我认为不需要, 除非你去全职/刻意去找bug的
<Huzoubache> 美国贱
<Huzoubache> ？？
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 不过也分人.
<hulu> iMadper: 郁闷啊
<Huzoubache> 也是。
<iMadper> Huzoubache: 比如, 有些美国的头头, 在中国部门的时候, 就是不给涨工资, 你离职我都不涨工资, 他们认为中国的廉价劳动力太多, 你走一个, 我能找到几百个愿意来代替你, 水平也差不多的人. 
<Huzoubache> 擦，这成中国人贱了
<Huzoubache> 手机客户端不能单聊
<Huzoubache> 先去干干试试吧。不过今天面试发现这日本人挺抠门的
<huntxu> iNutshell: 貝貝
<iNutshell> 好久不见
<Huzoubache> 吃饭去了。我闪
<suiang> ^k^ hi
<suiang> 好安静哦
<^k^> suiang:点点点.  11:24 
<onegm> web QQ
<b33e> suiang: hi
<onegm> web QQ 可以连IRC吗？
<suiang> onegm  点点点...
<suiang> onegm  可以连web irc
<suiang> onegm  webQQ 不是有浏览器嘛 连webirc 就好了
<onegm> suiang, 哦，这样子阿...
<suiang> onegm  恩那 
<hulu> debian livecd 如何？
<hulu> debian 是不是有点过时
<archl> hulu: debian 过时就过时，你用就用。
<Oooops> nnnd 来2个日本人，一直赖着不走。难受。
<MeaCulpa> 日本人都这样
<Oooops> 和日本人开会，真不知道啥时候可以喝茶送客。lol
<MeaCulpa> 以前我单位来个日本人，机器还没帮他装好，他就看着个黑的屏幕发呆了两天一动不动
<Oooops> hoho
<huntxu> iMadper: 普通電線能當杜邦線用麽
<iMadper> 我一直以为杜邦线是接口不同... 
<huntxu> iMadper: ...會不會電阻太大什麽的...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我打算拿幾根線按住算了 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 电阻不是问题. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 用胶布, 简单很多... 如果可以的话
<undefinedfan> huntxu: 挖擦 HX
<iMadper> hun
<huntxu> iMadper: 關鍵是接respberry pi那幾根針腳怎麽用膠布
<hulu> archl: ?
<iMadper> huntxu: 那就不行了... 焊吧...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我現在啥裝備都沒有，上哪買去
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • pacman -S yaourt 被废弃？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442467 今天重装arch 装yaourt时出错 Code: error : package-query:missing required singnature error : yaourt:missing required singnature Code: [archlinuxfr] Server =http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686 统计信息: 发表于 由 eve_ouyang — 2013-05-24 11:46
<archl> lulu
<iMadper> huntxu: taobao.
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 太慢
<iMadper> huntxu: 电子市场我没去过...
<hulu> 现在的发行版，坚持 free 原则的不多
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] debian就一直在坚持
<hulu> redhat ubuntu 都是商业公司在运作
<sulit> 其实你可以配置自己的linux系统
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] lfs?
<hulu> sulit: 人手不够啊
<sulit> hulu: 需要人手？
<sulit> hulu: fsd
<hulu> lfs 岂不浪费了 apt yum 这样的软件
<hulu> 而且也很难共享 ubuntu redhat 这样版本的补丁
<MeaCulpa> wtf
<iMadper> hulu: ubuntu/redhat 最后的patch都是会submit到upstream的
<hulu> iMadper: 哦，那也要等很久
<iMadper> hulu: 不, 会比redhat自己应用patch快, 而且快很多.
<iMadper> hulu: 一般都是上游早就接受的patch, 才会被应用到redhat的kernel里面. 
<hulu> iMadper: 不光是 kernel
<hulu> MeaCulpa: 什么意思？
<iMadper> hulu: lol~ 你觉得, 别的东西, redhat会有很多patch?!?!
<iMadper> hulu: redhat主持的项目里面, 能让你用的到的, 也就gnome, ibus了吧? 这些更新都不慢的. 
<MeaCulpa> 真正的贡献，不在于RH的那些，而是RH养活的很多人业余时间提交的东西？
<archl> 开源的大公司才垄断呐。。。都开放了，资源好的就是大公司了。。。
<archl> 睡觉好
<archl> 老广东们。用山东菜招待广东佬，应该准备啥？
<iyzsong> resolvconf这个命令在哪个包里，arch的帮忙看下 Q.Q
<hulu> iyzsong: dpkg -S `which resolvconf`
<iyzsong> hulu: 我这不是arch，装了netctl，没有resolvconf，想看看它在哪里...
<^k^> apt-file search bin/resolvconf
<hulu> iyzsong: 我看错了，你用的是 arch
<archl> 论坛密码忘记了哈
<archl> 前一段时间重设之后就没用过
 * gfrog 擦，在internal irc改错nick了。
 * gfrog nnnnnd
<iyzsong> hulu: 我找到了 /.\
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你完蛋了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你丫的暴露了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去Fedora-zh吹风去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@ 人生没希望了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 坏蛋酷啪啪
<hulu> iyzsong: 好
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<archl> gfrog:  你完蛋了。
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<gfrog> archl: 乃们肿么都是这句。。。
<archl> gfrog: 蛙人的血液温度会随着环境改变
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个问题，关于DEBIAN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442469 我用debian第一张CD离线安装的debian7，安装完后发现很多东西不全，右上角没菜单和工具栏，主菜单里很多东西都没有，请问我怎样修复成用DVD或在线安装的那种啥都有的效果? 统计信息: 发表于 由 paul.fung — 2013-05-24 12:46
<archl> gfrog MeaCulpa  jolla那手机的头脑一人，右臂是婴儿大小，那是什么疾病？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: archl https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151417341033247&set=a.396812843246.171433.27483848246
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Timeline Photos | Facebook
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你本来就没希望
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> 酷啪叔儿
<qwebirc60232> 什么是IsoaSFlus
<archl> gfrog: 希望是什么
<^k^> qwebirc60232: define:IsoaSFlus http://g.cn 7 Nov 2010 ... Isoflux has the expertise and tools to develop a wide variety of coatings for specific applications. We interact with you as an extension of your ...
<archl> 希望是 IsoaSFlus ！
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱你肿么了
<archl> 什么是 kk酱
<gfrog> 什么是archl
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<archl> 什么是gfrog
<^k^> archl: define:kk酱 http://g.cn tvb.com微博- KK酱的廣播。 ... KK酱: 少年Pi 纯禽史突走FBI 爱追风筝的人姥姥语录 重口味心理学初见小王子. 4月26日23:25 來自QQ签名. 轉播|回應|更多. 對話; 收藏 ...
<archl> 。。。
<^k^> archl: define:gfrog http://g.cn The latest from gfrog (@gfrog). Linuxer, Python coder, RHCE, CCIE. Kindle. Seagull 4B, Seagull 203, Phoenix 205. iPhone, iPad. Thinkpad. Redhat, Ubuntu ...
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这群丧失
<IsoaSFlus> 不要调戏我家kk啊
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，找的还蛮准哦。
<gfrog> 什么是archl
<^k^> gfrog: define:archl http://g.cn ARCHL, Alberta Rockies Centennial Hockey League, Hockey League Software, League administration software, Club management software, Club ...
<archl> gfrog: 禽兽
<gfrog> archl: 禽兽不如
<qwebirc60232> 谁是Sword art online
<archl> gfrog: 田鸡。。。
<qwebirc60232> 谁是Sword Art Online
<qwebirc60232> 谁是qwebirc60232
<archl> IsoaSFlus:  http://www.desura.com/games/project-zomboid
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Project Zomboid Windows, Mac, Linux game | Desura
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<NotMe> knownbad 我的想法是，在提交给议会后，在其他议员进行附议前，在游戏中公布出来，让普通玩家发表意见，及表达支持或反对的民意
<NotMe> knownbad 我在想，提议变议案是否可以这样，俩条件，要不得到一定比例的议员的附议，如果得不到，而得到一定比例的玩家的附议也可变为议案
<NotMe> knownbad 这样是否可行额
 * NotMe 托着腮，巴巴地望着 knownbad ，等待解疑
<NotMe> 第二种情况比较难，但至少给那些得不到足够议员附议的一个希望
<NotMe> 猫比狗粘人额。我这猫就趴在屏幕前额。
<MeaCulpa> 猫粘的是你的体温，狗粘的是你这个人
<senhuan> 精辟
<MeaCulpa> 猫是动物，狗是宠物
<NotMe> 没粘我，现在这么热，他在桌子上趴着呢
<NotMe> 没粘我体温
<MeaCulpa> 利用完你它就走人了
<NotMe> 在我前面的桌子上趴着睡觉
<MeaCulpa> 那他就是对你桌上啥东西感兴趣，或者觉得这里趴着舒服
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<NotMe> 问题是我在那边桌子用电脑，他就在那趴着，昨天那台电脑坏了，换了这桌子，他又换这桌子趴着了
<palomino|working> 哪儿热趴哪儿
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求帮助　vidalia　运行出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442472 (<unknown>:9986): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system 跟踪/断点陷阱 (核心已转储) 提示如上，这是怎么回事啊，那个包我已经安了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-05-24 13:09
<palomino|working> 我开哪台电脑猫蹲哪台上
<senhuan> 请问linux下有没有类似迅雷、IDM或者QQ旋风等下载工具？支持多协议、离线下载
<NotMe> 猫是在利用人，但问题是我搞不清楚，我去哪他就跟着哪趴着，它在利用什么。
<NotMe> 天热了，他还要热啊。
<palomino|working> 利用你的辐射能
<palomino|working> 猫体温高
<palomino|working> 天热它不热
<palomino|working> 除非热到离谱
<NotMe> 天冷的时候倒是趴在我得大腿上
<palomino|working> 冬天我也经常用猫取暖
<NotMe> 天冷我的猫喜欢钻我的被窝里面，在我两腿间睡
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 什么叫离线下载...
<senhuan> 您没有用过迅雷？
<NotMe> 我搞不清楚，它一睡可以睡到天亮，怎么还不怕给憋着
<palomino|working> ... NotMe 
<NotMe> 怎么
<palomino|working> 小心它一口咬下去
<NotMe> 哈哈，我又没裸睡
<senhuan> 就是有些链接由于年久（比如电驴链接）现在直接下载一般没有什么速度的了
<senhuan> 或者只有几kb每秒
<palomino|working> 区区裤子是抵挡不住猫牙的...
<senhuan> 即使你是光纤都没用 
<NotMe> 没让它看到我的小鸡鸡，就不会引起它的兴趣额。除非裸睡，在它前面晃来晃去，那就肯定被咬了
<senhuan> 所以迅雷在下载的时候会搜索自己服务器是否存在该文件 然后自动从服务器给你供源 下载速度可以成几十倍的提高
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 既然是离线的，与你本地工具没关系
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 我就常用
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷离线冷门资源一样下不了，只有那些中国人喜闻乐见的才下的了
<senhuan> 那也要你本地有工具可以接收其提供的源数据啊
<MeaCulpa> 比如 岛国片
<palomino|working> 喜闻乐见 :)
<senhuan> O(∩_∩)O~
<NotMe> 可能我和猫睡惯了，它没闻到我的汗臭它都睡不着吧。
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 有不少人写过脚本之类
<palomino|working> ... nopcall 
<senhuan> 比如
<senhuan> 支持ftp协议吗 
<NotMe> knownbad 出来啦
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 知道弓形虫么
<NotMe> 知道额
<NotMe> 我猫杀过了
<senhuan> 一般脚本都不支持磁力链或者BT种子
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 迅雷提供http下载的
<MeaCulpa> bt工具linux里多了去了
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 弓形虫可以在你体内分泌毒素让你喜欢猫
<senhuan> 不想因为一个下载需求 在电脑里装三五个工具
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 你的猫杀了，你也要杀
<senhuan> 所以想找一个支持多协议的
<MeaCulpa> senhuan: 几乎所有的都支持多协议
<NotMe> 额
<MeaCulpa> wget, aria2c, axel
<NotMe> 酱紫额
<senhuan> 很多工具ftp链接都不能下载
<NotMe> 谢谢提醒
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 你没查过？
<NotMe> 我没
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 你还会感染给猫咪的
<MeaCulpa> 要两个同时查杀
<NotMe> 额，还有我儿子，有时间一起去
<NotMe> knownbad 出来啦
<NotMe> 吃汉堡要这么久么
<NotMe> 算了，晚上在问了
<NotMe> 各位再见了
<senhuan> thanks Meaculpa
<NotMe> 忽然想问个问题
<NotMe> 谁当过兵的，中国的兵有身份牌的吗
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 怎么可能有
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 军官怔
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 中国的身份证号码是明码的，如果军事人员使用身份证，就是国家安全问题了
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 其实老百姓的，明码也是国家安全漏洞，只不过国家不are
<MeaCulpa> s/are/care
<NotMe> 没身份牌，士兵死了，就没身份了啊
<MeaCulpa> 入伍以后身份证会被收掉，换军官证
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 死多少人，几个人，是国家机密
<NotMe> 打战带军官证的么？
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 不清楚，美军可能带个狗牌
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 我国的就难说了
<MeaCulpa> 在别人地盘要是被摸清的阵亡者底细，我党不爽
<NotMe> 关键死了，就没人知道是谁了。 难怪美国阵亡还有个名字，中国兵死了，就一数字，还大约数
<NotMe> 额
<MeaCulpa> 好管理，好忽悠
<NotMe> 好像身份牌是日内瓦公约规定的。我在搜资料
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: 那有可能我们的兜里就揣一个
<NotMe> 额，我去查资料去
<MeaCulpa> 另外我们有种兵叫武警，不知道为啥，是不是为了绕过公约
<MeaCulpa> 用警察来办士兵办的事
<MeaCulpa> 警察和反恐可以不遵守日内瓦公约，可以用平头子弹，等等
<NotMe> 额，好像身份是绣在衣服上的，像幼儿园小孩子那样
<MeaCulpa> 也有可能
<MeaCulpa> 总之身份证绝对是国家安全漏洞，只要外国渗透势力在铁路局，民航，各种地方安插眼线，就可以获得一系列我国居民经济，生活相关数据
<MeaCulpa> 信息都是公开的，地点，出生年月，性别
<NotMe> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q134280101.htm http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q175103564.htm
<NotMe> 额
<MeaCulpa> 啥黑客，google跟这个比，不知道有多轻微了
<^k^> NotMe ... ⇪ 中国军人没有军牌（身份牌）的吗？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 好了，我匿了，干正事去，谢了 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> NotMe: ...这网页被干了
<NotMe> ???
<NotMe> 我这能看额
<MeaCulpa> 小心安全局着你
 * gfrog 擦，傻逼们真是没治了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助　vidalia　运行出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442449 (<unknown>:9986): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system 跟踪/断点陷阱 (核心已转储) 提示如上，这是怎么回事啊，那个包我已经安了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-05-24 13:09
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Watch your tongue, you are no longer cloaked.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 擦。
<MeaCulpa> qzhou@nat/redhat/x-qjsgrvwoqphtlvfk [Qingtang Zhou] ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我一直用真名的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 貌似你一直是明的么...内部就qzhou?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 哦，可以的
<archl> 都不在哈
<archl> 奇怪了，字体什么的都改变了吗？
<archl> 换了字体，kde崩溃了
<archl> 看看好了吗？
<newbie0086> - -
<newbie0086> 中午好
<newbie0086> anybody here?
<newbie0086> this is my first to use irc 
<iMadper> ...
<newbie0086> 当聊天记录用英语打印的时候 就显示不全 
<newbie0086> 请问怎么处理 谢谢
<newbie0086> 别人发的聊天记录 我这边也显示不全 就是后面的那几个单词 有问题 希望能够 帮助我一下 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 监控？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442478 系统监控图示！ 内存发现3.9？到底能支持多大内存？ 硬盘最大能识别到多少？现在1.5T，还有160G、500G各一个！系统：Ubuntu 12.04.2 i386 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyg888126 — 2013-05-24 14:38
<newbie0086> xx
<newbie0086> hello  every one ..........xxx
<newbie0086> 你们能看到...后面的xxx吗
<pt> 看到了
<freeflying> palomino|working: http://www.amazon.com/HP-TouchSmart-15-4010nr-15-6-Inch-Ultrabook/dp/B009WG6MXM
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: HP SPECTRE XT TouchSmart 15-4010nr 15.6-Inch Ultrabook (Silver): Computers & Accessories
<MeaCulpa> xxx
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没啥，供你测试
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 供那个newbie测试
<adam8157> bluezd: 好久不见啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 眼拙，人家是用root賬戶的
<xghost2> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130524/004821.htm
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 男子隆胸C杯只有B杯 怒找医院要说法_大粤网_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<freeflying> huntxu: 刷好没
<xghost2> 这年头，妹纸隆胸不是新闻了
<huntxu> freeflying: 還沒接針腳呢
<freeflying> huntxu: ttl?
<huntxu> freeflying: 嗯
<xghost2> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130523/002041.htm#p=1
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 广州一天桥底筑铁笼驱赶流浪汉_大粤_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa> 广州的天桥下，以前是一道风景，啥都有
<iMadper> 广州的天桥上, 也是风景
<adam8157> 广州的天桥, 也是风景
<bluezd> adam8157: 好久不见啊,人来人往啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 这你都知道?
<adam8157> bluezd: c今天lastday
<dchxcrow> 广州的天，也是风景 
<iMadper> <bluezd> adam8157: 好久不见啊,人来人往啊     俩天天下班在一起的, 还装好久不见...
<adam8157> bluezd: 贵组有人走么这周?
<bluezd> adam8157: 暂时没有
<MeaCulpa> 怎么，都跑啦？
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽咋了...
<adam8157> 真是喜闻乐见
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...你这样不好
<MeaCulpa> C记那么多年没啥长进，哎，咋不来找我摸撸撸
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: RH北京的人事方面一塌糊涂, 或者说, 烂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 除此之外都很好
<iMadper> adam8157: 工资也不好. 
<iMadper> 真tm的低... 恩, 原谅我的粗口. 
<bluezd> iMadper: 妹子也少
<iMadper> bluezd: 我妹子不少, 所以公司的妹子多少, 无所谓. 
<adam8157> iMadper: RH工资不高, 但是也不低吧...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 总有点地方是一塌糊涂的
<iMadper> adam8157: 低, 真心低.
<bluezd> adam8157: 这句最准确
<xghost2> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTU4NTI3ODgw.html
<^k^> xghost2 ... ⇪ 微软内部宣传片：谷歌无处不在窃取你的信息？—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有一次一个RH妹子email我的，长的是不咋的
<adam8157> iMadper: 年轻人, 心比天高啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一般来说，女性manager多的企业，女性员工都不咋的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: email给你, 你都能看见人家长相?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: LinkedIn Profile
<bluezd> adam8157: 年轻无极限啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 这不正常吗~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 我在RH时面试的很痛苦....
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说, 你给那些人面试?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 大湿教我收邮件识长相神技
<iMadper> adam8157: phd跟我吐槽很久了...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 能有RH这样的作为第一份工作，很好了
<adam8157> iMadper: 那些个货啥也不懂还这个那个的...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Ldn的邮件
<adam8157> iMadper: 你除外
<bluezd> iMadper: 年轻人,应该知足
<iMadper> bluezd: 少年, 你现在知足不?
<nyfair> ^k^: Ldn是什么
<bluezd> iMadper: 有妹子我就知足
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我们那时候，都进不去这种的，都得在外面混好几年，等大公司的娃娃都二了，再被弄进去帮他们干活
<iMadper> adam8157: 第一眼看过去, 还以为你在说phd..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在的毕业生觉得不进互联网行业拿个20K/m是很丢人的 =,=
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我不就是到时候二的那个吗?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: Ldn是什么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... 我掩面
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 面试了一年多, 生了不少气
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: LinkedIn
<nyfair> adam8157: 求别说，魔都2w不如狗
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你有必要么？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我都掩面了，你还...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们组面了一个rhca的.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nyfair 这两年毕业的孩子真心都这样 =,=
<bluezd> iMadper: PHD 跟你吐槽啥了?
 * adam8157 当年第一份国企工资1.6K/月
<iMadper> bluezd: 这个不能公开说...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然還國企...
<iMadper> bluezd: 这里rh的人太多了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: RHCA就像是我们读书那时候去考程序员证的，都是外面的
<adam8157> bluezd: 看你 又问不该问的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我滚出学校快4年了啊，才拿到毕业生的期望
<MeaCulpa> RH居然还要RHCA?
<adam8157> huntxu: 当年经济危机嘛
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你又来第三下！
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我都毕业不知道多少年了，还没拿到毕业生的期望！
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，我的意思是你進了國企居然還出來
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 汪 汪 汪
 * iMadper mew!~
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 同是天涯沦落人
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这不科学
<adam8157> huntxu: 差点出不来, 哪个恶心公司坚决不给我办离职
<MeaCulpa> 我得出去忽悠去了
<huntxu> ...
<adam8157> nyfair: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> 都不如汪汪汪了
<nyfair> adam8157: 亚达，祖鲁伊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 折腾了半个月，有人用UBUNTU13.04系统配置成功过vsftpd过吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442481 不知道为什么，同样的设置，之前的版本都可以访问，更新到ubuntu13.04之后，vsftpd更改任何配置都不成功了 网上教程看了很多，也琢磨了好久，实在实在是搞不定了，还请有好心之人给
<^k^> 讲解一下， 附送上自己的vsftpd.conf配置 能通过ftp://ip地址打开，但 …
 * bluezd 求各位大神推荐下小弟啊!!
 * bluezd 求各位大神推荐下小弟啊!!
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 来我摸做狗啊
<iMadper> 推荐你来我们组? bluezd 
<bluezd> iMadper: 这个靠谱 
 * adam8157 笑看江湖
 * bluezd 求各位大神推荐下小弟啊!!
<adam8157> nyfair: 莫非你和我一样都是09年毕业?
 * MeaCulpa 都是有米的人
 * MeaCulpa 还都不在魔都
 * MeaCulpa 哎，回去继续做狗
 * MeaCulpa 努力达到毕业生水平
<iMadper> 我连毕业生一半的水平都没达到. 
<adam8157> nyfair: bluezd: iMadper MeaCulpa http://imagebin.org/258764
<huntxu> iMadper: 你要求太高了...
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> nyfair: bluezd: iMadper MeaCulpa huntxu http://imagebin.org/258765
<adam8157> 这两张截图都很亮
<MeaCulpa> 你们这种没家世的都要毕业生水平...让我这情何以堪
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我要求的是一半好伐...
<palomino|working> 毕业生的水平太高了吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 畢業5k封頂，一半2k5
<iMadper> huntxu: 你毕业多少?!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你又没家世
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 我想起来了...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是吧, 胖叔... 你以为ntr不要钱的吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我一半都不到LOL
<iMadper> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<freeflying> huntxu: 换个靠谱点的吧
<adam8157> iMadper: bluezd C走了啊....
<iMadper> adam8157: 还在呢呀
<adam8157> iMadper: o
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<iMadper> adam8157: 同拜
<adam8157> iMadper: bluezd gfrog 我当年是直接dd的  http://instagram.com/p/Zr7Ds4rfpT/#
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Photo by casparant • Instagram
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
 * iMadper 你们都走了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 我不信你全 dd 了,没留一些 CVE 的东西 ?
<gfrog> adam8157: dd毛儿？
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么？
<adam8157> bluezd: 全dd了..
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bluezd> adam8157: 有时间更新以下那个列表
<adam8157> gfrog: station & laptop
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥列表
<gfrog> adam8157: 是说滚蛋的时候用dd么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 细啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都是重分区然后重新装个新的系统。
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是设完密码谁也没告诉 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 全盘0, 自己装去
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> freeflying: 你落地了?
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们中午又lunch？
<bluezd> gfrog: 对头
<gfrog> bluezd: 又pizzahut
<bluezd> gfrog: 对头
<adam8157> 啧啧 羡慕
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥？
<gfrog> bluezd: 又只lunch没有learn？
<bluezd> gfrog: 不过我没参加
<gfrog> bluezd: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 找公司硬件團隊幫忙焊了 LOL
<iMadper> huntxu: 高级糊涂徐叔
<MeaCulpa> nb
<MeaCulpa> 硬件团队还有焊锡的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: NewBalance
<adam8157> newbie
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 万一人家拿热风枪吹的呢。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: NB=NewBalance
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: New bitch 才是王道
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 太露骨
 * gfrog 这么推导，SB岂不是super bitch？
<adam8157> gfrog: slut bitch
<gfrog> adam8157: ..
<adam8157> slutty bitch
 * gfrog 继续手工patch，nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> GTA的主角就叫NB是不
<adam8157> adj到底是啥
<MeaCulpa> 铌这个元素...NB
<adam8157> 明天有人去游泳么
<seek0515> 下午好各位
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 你需要用skype开多人视频会议么?
<seek0515> 你们说华为的手机能买么？
<iMadper> seek0515: 可以
<xghost2> seek0515: 华为的还好
<xghost2> 起码比大米小麦之类的手机好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: skype据说拨美国的电话效果很恐怖
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 很好的呀, 一直用它开会
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我用了次，正好是台风，在家用的，老美听了吓死，问我还安全否...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你需要group video么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我就call toll free的电话而已
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: me too
<earman> 注册完google voice 发现没多大用......
<MeaCulpa> skype我去和msn merge了，merge完，msn联系人没了...
<MeaCulpa> skype里没，msn.com里还有...
<alvin_rxg> Title: MSN Deutschland: Aktuelle Nachrichten, Outlook.com Email und Skype Login. (@ msn.com)
<MeaCulpa> 微软真是一塌糊涂
 * adam8157 就怕Google废了GTalk
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很快就会
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还真没IM可用了以后
<earman> 个talk已经废了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<earman> google talk
<earman> 话说google voice 对于國人無用呀?
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是没多大用
<earman> 白費勁了,唉
<tryit> adam8157, LDD熟悉吗，请教个里面的问题
<earman> 今天有什麼話題?
<adam8157> tryit: ...
<tryit> adam8157, 入门不易啊，我现在对照着LDD和ULK和源代码开始看
<adam8157> tryit: 赞
<tryit> adam8157, ……
<nyfair> 有啥好黑的，我msn merge完，skype里什么都有，和天朝msn党也能继续用skype聊天
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我merge完，当时是有的，第二天再登录，msn的就没了
<nyfair> msn你都不用了还关心有没有？
<nyfair> skype那里有分类的，什么skype msn facebook联系人
<nyfair> 选all就得了
<MeaCulpa> 选了
<MeaCulpa> msn buddy多嘛
<nyfair> 我msn buddy不见得比你少，为什么我就没问题
<MeaCulpa> 脸的问题
<nyfair> 干嘛不用qq
<MeaCulpa> qq最近才开始用
<MeaCulpa> 以前qq要收费啊
<MeaCulpa> 我对qq的记忆还是oicq
<MeaCulpa> 妹子多，烦
<MeaCulpa> 然后就说要收费
<nyfair> 那还不用qq
<MeaCulpa> 正在用...
<earman> 騰訊 鄙視之
<tryit> earman, 一眼看上去你的名字像 emacs ……
<earman> tryit 邏輯混亂呀
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall:点点点.  16:23 
<earman> 無聊......
<earman> zero hour 不錯
<nyfair> 麻花疼再黑也不会干杀鸡取卵的事，光这点就比很多linux发行版做的蠢事要好多了
<Juson> REGISTER jia805 jusonlinux@163.com
<earman> 人類是錯誤的存在
<earman> 地球是編譯錯誤導致的存在
<archl> iMadper: 现在在北京干嘛？
<iMadper> archl: 实习
<archl> iMadper: 哦。还是RH？
<nyfair> iMadper: 你也去c社了？
 * archl 看iMadper隐私被拔光了
<archl> 这里twitter 不封， blogspot封。。。和家里正好相反。。。
<liemehoc> 周末有没有去国图混的
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我都去首图...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
 * gfrog Fedora里一股子pizza味儿 cc adam8157 bluezd iMadper 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么啦, 胖叔. 
<iMadper> gfrog: pizza? 今天不是水果吗?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没啥，摸模你
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: momo
<archl> iMadper: 。
<archl> iMadper:  摸摸
<iMadper> archl: 恩. 摸摸
 * archl 摸鱼
<archl> iMadper: 今天家里来老人。
<archl> iMadper: 我收到生日礼物，金额最高的一次哈。
<jusss> hi,all
<iMadper> archl: 这辈子, 收到的生日礼物, 加起来不超过1k
<jusss> pudge: 我刚在vbox里装上了squeeze
 * archl 以前只有1~7岁，24、25岁收到礼物
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:57 
<jusss> pudge: 现在是在squeeze里上到irc
<pudge> jusss: ...
<archl> iMadper: 以前的钱放到现在就几十倍了。
<pudge> jusss: vbox 装debian， 意义何在。
<jusss> pudge: 再没搞懂那个efi前，我可不敢再装系统了
<liemehoc> iMadper: 尼玛好远
<pudge> jus
<jusss> pudge: 你妹的，那个efi让我上次装系统恶心了2天
<pudge> jusss: 你又重装了win？
<archl> iMadper: 7岁收到卖7元的书，现在要是同样的书，恐怕90元。
 * bluezd 红帽的办公室里有一股离别的味道 cc adam8157 iMadper gfrog 
<iMadper> bluezd: 你在说c?
<jusss> pudge: 装不了debian ,当然装win亚
<archl> bluezd: 你要跑了？
<liemehoc> iMadper: 首图wifi给力不？
<bluezd> archl: 没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 和y 和y
<gfrog> bluezd: 我木有闻到，只有乃那边有
<jusss> pudge: 那个恶心的efi我可还没懂
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我不用
<pudge> 怎么会装不了debian
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃的hc就这么来的吧。
<iMadper> adam8157: 两个y?
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是呀...
<archl> pudge: 很多装不了debian的理由。
<iMadper> gfrog: 如果是的话, 我现在就开发了
<pudge> jusss: 盘都格好了装debian妥妥的啊 
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃现在desktop是啥？
<jusss> pudge: 华硕的主板有点奇葩
 * archl 现在 kde ，缺失功能一堆一堆的。。。
 * gfrog 继续看设计模式.
<archl> 完整屁。。。
<jusss> pudge: 错了，不是华硕
 * bluezd 望着他们离去的背影,心底有一丝伤感,还有一丝祝福啊,多愁善感的我可咋整啊 ... 
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃的好机油又走了两个？
<adam8157> gfrog: debian啊
<archl> adam8157: 桌面啊。
<archl> adam8157:  tty么？
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 不撸，伤感啥
<archl> gfrog: 你不认识？
<gfrog> archl: 认识，不认识
<jusss> pudge: american megatrends的主板
<archl> jusss: 你在哪里啊。
<archl> jusss: 买杨垃圾么。
<jusss> pudge: boot标签页里没看到efi boot,却有lauch efi shell from filesystem device
<pudge> jusss: 这跟主板有个蛋的关系
<jusss> archl: 什么洋垃圾
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 伤感是因为羡慕
<pudge> jusss: 草，你这个就是efi的啊
<jusss> pudge: 这个主板是个过渡的efi
<pudge> jusss: 高级货
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 急啥，混会儿在动咯
<pudge> jusss: 难怪装不上grub
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<jusss> pudge: 我也不明白
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 求大神推荐!
<jusss> pudge: 讲下
<jusss> pudge: 首启动项是 sata pm st500lt012-9ws142,这个应该是硬盘
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: ...自己去网站搜
<pudge> jusss: 这个没啥问题，但是efi和linux兼容性不好
<jusss> pudge: 这个主板到底是efi的不
<pudge> jusss: 我自己没试过，我先查一下
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<adam8157> archl: awesome
<jusss> pudge: 主板american megatrends , version 207, vbios version 2137.i13x450.005
<iMadper> caspar走了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 别哭, 你还有dzhu
<iMadper> adam8157: 我才不要你的二手货
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:07 
<bluezd> iMadper: 滚!!!!!!
<iMadper> bluezd: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不是正NTR么...
<iMadper> adam8157: 对... 
<MeaCulpa> NTR是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不说我都忘了...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 扭头人
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就是扭.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...啥意思
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 男童肉
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...  cc bluezd 
<archl> MeaCulpa: baidu一下
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就是强别人媳妇
<juson_> 由对wine有研究的吗，wine可以获取程序的返回值吗，或者程序的状态、
<bluezd> juson_: 问 fracting 
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦
<jusss> archl: 曹操一家据说最喜欢干这件事，抢别人媳妇
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<archl> jusss: 这些事情你记得清楚哈
<jusss> archl: 史书上有记载，曹操一家最喜欢玩人妻
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我还以为Nude Tide-up Rape
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 捆绑搞
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥意思啊 NTR
<MeaCulpa> bluezd:  Nothing To Report
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是抢别人媳妇
<archl> bluezd:  裸体捆绑强奸
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 就是无事退朝
<pudge> jusss: 你看看这篇文章，跟你有没有关系，
<pudge> jusss: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2013/01/secure_boot.html
<^k^> pudge ⇪ t: 反Secure Boot垄断：兼谈如何在Windows 8电脑上安装Linux - 阮一峰的网络日志
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<archl> 。。。
<archl> iMadper_NTR: 你威慑啥。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 下可以安装块盘么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442485 不知道现在ubuntu 下能不能安装块盘 如果可以，能不能给个下载地址 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xylhldy — 2013-05-24 17:03
<bluezd> adam8157: iMadper_NTR 强别人媳妇 ?
<archl> bluezd: 就是你该做的
<archl> 下班了。
 * archl 0工资上班。
<archl> 赔钱啊。
 * gfrog 南城下雨了。北城儿看着也快了啊
<iMadper_NTR> gfrog: 买的雨衣, 今天刚到. 不怕下与. 
<archl> 。。。
<archl> iMadper_NTR: 我自己的体液好臭。。。
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 体液....   cc adam8157 
 * archl 闻到了自己的口水味道。
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 就是尿
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 说错话了
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 还是你通俗易懂...
<nyfair> 自由软件基金会这组织真是蛋疼，他们有说自由好的自由，我却没有说自由不好的自由，这叫你妹的自由
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * iMadper_NTR 莫名的戳中了我的笑点.... 蛤蛤蛤!!!
<pudge> jusss:http://blogs.gnome.org/diegoe/2012/11/16/efi-mode-boot-on-macbook31-with-debian/ 这个应该有用
<^k^> pudge ⇪ ti: EFI mode boot on Macbook3,1 with Debian | Diego, el gnomo
<pudge> jusss: 除了装grub-efi之外，还必须创建/dev/efi， 然后把sda1 mount上去
 * adam8157 #nowplaying John Lennon - Oh Yoko!
 * adam8157 quote "my love will turn you on". 列侬真风骚
<fracting> juson_: try WINEDEBUG=+tid,+relay YourApp.exe &> relay.txt
<bluezd> adam8157: 你周末都干啥啊?
<adam8157> bluezd: 游泳, 做饭
<adam8157> fracting: 发错窗口了骚年
<archl> nyfair:  商业模式
<fracting> 没发错吧，我没打算pm他，不过他好像下线了？
<jusss> pudge: 刚看玩，我的主板好像有secure boot,但是我没预装win8呀，预装的是dos....
<pudge> jusss: 不管这个，看后面那个
<archl> jusss: 把主板bios所有选项看好
<bluezd> fracting: 么么哒
<fracting> bluezd: 么么哒
<jusss> pudge: 创建/dev/efi 然后mount sda1？
<bluezd> fracting: 那个人下了把
<archl> bluezd的友人
<juson_> 下了
<pudge> jusss: 行了，搞定了，
<fracting> juson_ 想wine什么？还是想跟踪别人的程序干什么坏事？
<pudge> jusss: 我终于找到怎么弄的方法了
<nyfair> 自由软件基金会这群家伙除了赚贡纳金吃喝嫖赌外，它们自己写的软件有哪个是拿得出手的？
<jusss> pudge: ?
<pudge> jusss: debian cd本身有bug， 探测到efi的主板后不会智能根据efi来分区，只事简单的装上grub-efi
<pudge> jusss: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=455914
<jusss> nyfair: 你竟然敢炮轰FSF...
<^k^> pudge ⇪ ti: #455914 - Debian Install CD, process needs to support i386 EFI version - Debian Bug report logs
<pudge> jusss: 这个上面说的很清楚，bug事什么，怎么解决，如何安装
<nyfair> 有啥不敢，我有干货
<jusss> pudge: 我看看
<archl> nyfair: 我也不知道，不过我倒是看着r和emacs挺出名的。
<juson> wine一个下载工具
<MeaCulpa> RMS的emacs, coreutils的原型，还有啥
<archl> nyfair: fsf就是吆呼的组织，和OSI一样的组织把。
<pudge> jusss: 总结起来就是， 需要创建一个efi分区作为硬盘第一分区sda1, 然后把linux的引导文件，vmlinuz之类的都放进去，
<iMadper_NTR> nyfair: fsf的主要工作不是写软件吧?
<iMadper_NTR> nyfair: 这样说来, ieee自己也没写啥好软件呀... 
<nyfair> 所以我不说软件了，就说它们的口号
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<pudge> jusss: 然后千万不要装grub，或者lilo， 而是在efi shell下用eloli引导linux系统启动
<archl> nyfair: 他们就是喊口号的口号组织不是。。。
<nyfair> 它们有说自由好的自由，我却没有说自由不好的自由，这叫你妹的自由
<archl> nyfair: 各个政党选举都不会说别的党做得好。
<archl> nyfair: 除非有啥关系。
<archl> nyfair: 。。。你怎么被限制了？
<nyfair> 那不如我们也来成立个基金会拿贡纳金吧
<archl> nyfair: 这个世界上，宣传和名气太重要了
<archl> nyfair: 可怕的
<nyfair> 所以说，在成立这个基金会之前他们就已经是名人了
<archl> nyfair: 嗯。
<tryit> emacs,gcc,gdb,coreutils,binutils不都是FSF的？
<archl> tryit: 是GNU的
<archl> 不是 FSF的
<nyfair> gnu还是脚踏实地干时事
<nyfair> s/时/实
<jusss> pudge: 那双系统咋办
<jusss> pudge: 我的win7呢
<nyfair> 专业喷子linus也喷过fsf嘛
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: bluezd: 晚上吃啥
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 找个地方吃水饺吧
 * adam8157 当年RMS被授予"Linux奖", 好委屈的
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 水饺可以自己下...
<bluezd> adam8157: 下面
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 买点儿馄顿, 当早点不错, 不会发胖: http://www.tootoo.cn/product-1039580.html?ttad_source=ttad&utm_source=cps&utm_medium=emar&utm_campaign=yiqifa&buyersource=emacps&promotion_from=emacps&promotion_day=30
<^k^> iMadper_NTR ⇪ t: 泰国正大CP虾肉馄饨50粒 600g/盒-沱沱工社
<iMadper_NTR> <adam8157> iMadper_NTR: bluezd: 晚上吃啥
<iMadper_NTR> <bluezd> adam8157: 下面
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 贵的要死
<iMadper_NTR> 下面, 是个位置吗?
<pudge> jusss: 别双系统了，多无聊
<bluezd> iMadper_NTR: 啊 ? 意大利面,面条
<pudge> jusss: 想装的话，一样的啊，反正又不是linux引导，直接装，efi自然会引导win7
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 不是让你买着吃的... 咱这种穷屌丝, 不至于吃这么好的东西. 
<iMadper_NTR> bluezd: 不如直接去买手擀面..
<bluezd> iMadper_NTR: 够狠你
<pudge> jusss: 你现在已经装win7了，应该就有efi分区了，直接装debian，记得不要装grub， 把cd里面引导debian的文件拷贝到efi分区里面，应该是这个原理
<iMadper_NTR> bluezd: 意面/意粉/通心粉, 都很难吃
<jusss> pudge: 我就怕efi这又出什么bug,又启动不起来
 * adam8157 明天游完泳去吃手抓饭, 真是思密达啊
<iMadper_NTR> bluezd: 就跟咕噜肉一个级别的
<pudge> jusss: 只要你不装grub， 至少win7事能启动的，
<jusss> pudge: 怎么判断我是否已经有efi分区了？
<pudge> jusss: 然后自己根据上面那个文章里说的，手动写命令启动debian
<pudge> jusss: 你装debian的时候，你自己看分区表啊，sda1是啥东西
<jusss> pudge: win7
<bluezd> adam8157: 跟妹子?
<jusss> pudge: C盘 sda1
<adam8157> bluezd: 自己个儿
<bluezd> adam8157: 对了,周末有欧冠啊
<pudge> jusss: 那不行，想启动debian， efi必须是sda1,
<adam8157> bluezd: 周天早上嘛
<pudge> jusss: 先分区，第一分区给efi， 然后装win7或者debian都行，顺序无所谓，然后efi shell下面写启动入口
 * bluezd 拜仁加油,打破宿命啊!!
<jusss> pudge: 所以我说怎么判断我现在是不是有efi分区
<pudge> jusss: 你不是说你sda1是c盘么
<pudge> jusss: win7下不是有硬盘管理器么，打开看啊
<xghost2> 硬盘到了
<xghost2> 正在备份ing
<pudge> jusss: 看是不是还有个100m左右的小分区
<adam8157> bluezd: 拜仁决赛中向来很挫
<jusss> pudge: 我看看
<xghost2> jusss: 有小JJ的就是efi分区了
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊,去年真是给我气死了
<xghost2> adam8157: 好好工作啊
<xghost2> 别看球了
<adam8157> xghost2: 啊? 不耽误啊
<xghost2> 么有中国球队参加
<xghost2> 木有啥看头
<adam8157> ...
<xghost2> LOL
<onlylove> pudge: 我记得那个问题是squeeze的，怎么whezzy还有……
<bluezd> adam8157: ~去年德罗巴90分钟扳平,罗本加时赛点球不进,结果点球大战上输了!!
<onlylove> pudge: 还有，win7的100m分区没有理由说明是efi分区
<pudge> onlylove: 我咋知道，这衰人就碰到了，
<adam8157> bluezd: momo
<xghost2> adam8157: 等啥时候中国足球夺得世界冠军的时候我再看球赛
<b33e> 拜仁铁定夺冠嘛
<lmh> bluezd, 激动了？
<pudge> onlylove: wheezy cd直接只给他装个grub-efi的包，又不告诉他要创建一个efi分区
<xghost2> b33e: 夺冠又能怎样？
<lmh> bulezd, 格策都上不了啊
<pudge> onlylove: 我先让他看看有没有，他自己重装的win7
<pudge> onlylove: 只要不是系统reserve的区，差不多就是efi了
<bluezd> lmh: 恩,多特蒙德很强啊,罗伊斯等等
<onlylove> pudge: 这个在给苹果分区的时候很明显，苹果机器是有efi分区的
<xghost2> onlylove: ////////
<b33e> xghost2: 额 这个问得, 有奖金啊，老板，球员，球迷都会很高兴啊
<onlylove> pudge: win7那个100m恰恰是system reserve
<bluezd> adam8157: 感觉多特和阿森纳差不多,
<adam8157> 大象破多特门预测拜仁夺欧冠
<pudge> onlylove: 我就不懂，为啥买个mac回来还要分区装别的系统。
<onlylove> pudge: 有没有都一样的
<xghost2> b33e: 你有奖金？
<bluezd> adam8157: 但是多特卖了人之后还是那么猛
<xghost2> 蛋疼
<adam8157> bluezd: 多特每年卖队长?
<jusss> pudge: 没看到eif分区，就4个盘， c d e f
<onlylove> pudge: 又不是我买的，客户说你给我装windows
<adam8157> bluezd: 卖的队长每次逼走对方主帅?
<b33e> xghost2: 我是旁观的 谁夺冠不关我事
<pudge> onlylove: 都在像赖长鑫同志学习么
<onlylove> pudge: 问题在于，苹果最初的分区是gpt的
<xghost2> onlylove: 给那客户装个win95
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> 娘的
<xghost2> 买水果装xp
<bluezd> adam8157: 你说小法?
<onlylove> xghost2: 他要你真的装，别笑
<onlylove> xghost2: 不然他不买你东西
<xghost2> onlylove: 直接给他说，你拿WINDOWS的系统盘过来
<xghost2> 安装一次250
<xghost2> 看他要不要装
<onlylove> xghost2: 你能装上95么
<xghost2> 咋不能呢
<onlylove> xghost2: 你别把事情想的太简单，对方可是gov
<xghost2> 现在还有DOS的预装系统呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 范佩西也是啊
<xghost2> gov又怎样
<onlylove> xghost2: 你给imac装下95给我看看
<pudge> xghost2: onlylove 都没看过那则新闻么，赖长鑫在加拿大的美好生活，里面有一个片段，赖叔叔坐在巨大的苹果台式机，装着xp，在打qq麻将
<xghost2> gov的钱才好转呢
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 好象真是,但是弗爵爷是退休啊
<jusss> pudge: 没看到efi分区
<xghost2> pudge: 那个我看过了，那个新闻
<onlylove> xghost2: 好赚是好赚，问题你你有么有那运气
<xghost2> LIL
<jusss> 只有4个盘， c d e f
<nyfair> 苹果装xp有啥不好的
<xghost2> EFI是隐藏分区
<jusss> xghost2: 那怎么看
<onlylove> 隐藏分区也能看到
<pudge> jusss: 1,把电脑扔了，2,就这样玩win， 3,自己分efi，全部重装
<xghost2> 要用磁盘管理工具才能查看啊
<xghost2> 现在谁叫我装windows，一律收费500
<onlylove> jusss: 你把机器扔给pudge,让他给你搞
<xghost2> 以前是250
<xghost2> 现在涨价了
<xghost2> 500
<jusss> xghost2: 就是用win7的磁盘管理工具亚
<xghost2> 装一次500
<pudge> onlylove: jusss 别，我不会，我都是纸上谈兵
<nyfair> 装linux收费5k
<xghost2> 装linux半价
<jusss> nyfair: 那装osx呢
 * bluezd 下班,回去想晚上吃啥!
<nyfair> jusss: 那个更贵，黑苹果是技术活
<xghost2> blue吃泡泡汤
<jusss> onlylove: 把本邮过去，估计够买2个了
<xghost2> nyfair: 买苹果，本来就自动带系统了
<onlylove> 我考虑要不要找台机器开刀……
<pudge> 当初在电脑城打过工，光是开机启动就50一次啊。
<xghost2> 额
<xghost2> 现在装机的额一台说至少要赚400
<pudge> 不管什么毛病，第一句话，开不开机，只要开机，先交50,然后再谈问题，能不能修再说
<xghost2> 不然，不干
<xghost2> 就是说，你去他那里配台机，他固定要赚400
<xghost2> LOL
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么我就这么倒霉，什么问题都要被我碰到
<onlylove> jusss: 你要不先折腾下虚拟机吧……我这边机器倒是有uefi，不过都是legacy bios启动的
<xghost2> jusss: 干嘛一定要折腾
<xghost2> 不用折腾了
<onlylove> jusss: 这个问题在squeeze的CD上就有
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就是再vbox里装的squeeze
<jusss> onlylove: wheezy的cd也有
<onlylove> jusss: 我一直没弄过uefi 的东西，因为是公司的资产，不好乱搞
<xghost2> 用wheezy的吧
<pudge> xghost2: 人的劣根性，没有的东西就想有，折腾好了过不了2天就删
<jusss> onlylove: 我这的主板比较怪异
<onlylove> jusss: 看看下次有人要重装系统，我折腾下试试吧，和他说时间长点
<xghost2> pudge: 额
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥怪异的，你说的那东西我见过
<xghost2> onlylove: 要装系统要记得说收取钱啊
<onlylove> jusss: 就是正常的uefi，只是ui比较简陋，像bios一样
<xghost2> 别把装机工作给弄成免费的了
<onlylove> xghost2: 你有病啊，我是it
<jusss> onlylove: 我这个主板上在boot里面没找到efi boot,但是再exit & save里面却有lauch efi shell from device
<onlylove> jusss: 就这样的
<xghost2> onlylove: 公司的IT部门？
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<xghost2> LOL
<xghost2> 我说的在外面装系统
<xghost2> 没说你在公司内部
<onlylove> jusss: 我没见过哪个板上有efi boot这样的
<xghost2> 别给人家免费安装系统
<xghost2> 别
<jusss> onlylove: 我好像见过
<onlylove> xghost2: 你给自家妹子装系统也要钱？
<xghost2> jusss: 新出的主板就有EFI
<onlylove> jusss: 哦……那我下周弄台机器看看吧，这边有离职同事的机器
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<xghost2> onlylove: 自己家的妹纸肯定是要另当别论了
<xghost2> 你傻的
<onlylove> xghost2: 我不傻，除了自家妹子和自己的电脑，别人的一概不碰，不懂得如何修电脑
<xghost2> onlylove: 高手
<xghost2> 嗯
<xghost2> 深藏不露的高手
<xghost2> 我以后也应该这样才对啊
<onlylove> 下班
 * pudge 吃饭
<xghost2> 还没的吃
<jusss> pudge: 有激情亚
<xghost2> 今晚吃什么
<jusss> xghost2: 你见过efi boot？
<pudge> 自制火锅，
<xghost2> 今天早上看见饭桌上有鱿鱼
<pudge> 买了重庆火锅料+一个大羊腿，估计又要切片切到手肿
<xghost2> jusss: 我用的一台技嘉主板上就有RFI
<xghost2> EFI
<jusss> xghost2: 嗯，
<xghost2> pudge: 用机器切啊
<xghost2> 别手工切
<pudge> xghost2: 哪里有卖的
<pudge> xghost2: 多少钱
<xghost2> 或者用大铡刀
<xghost2> pudge: 卖什么？
<xghost2> 机器么/
<xghost2> ?????????
<jusss> xghost2: 我用的这个american megatrends主板再boot标签页里没有efi,但是再save&exit标签夜里却有lauch efi shell from filesystem device
<pudge> xghost2: 切片的机器啊
<xghost2> 哦，你去打听
<pudge> jusss: 别纠结了，看着都急，你这就是efi启动的主板啊，估计没bios把
<xghost2> 反正是有这种机器卖，那些生产羊肉片的工厂就用到
<pudge> xghost2: 废话，自助火锅的地方也有，那不是家用的啊
<xghost2> 额
<xghost2> LOL
<jusss> pudge: 这不是bios?
<xghost2> pudge: 那今晚你要自己切到手肿了
<nyfair> opensuse的build service怎么改头像啊
<xghost2> jusss: 肯定不是BIOS
<jusss> pudge: 怎么判断这是efi主板还是bios
<pudge> jusss: efi就是用来代替bios的啊
<xghost2> EFI的界面比较华丽
<xghost2> 有可以用鼠标什么的
<jusss> xghost2: 我的界面就是bios的界面亚
<xghost2> jusss: 你用的什么主板啊
<xghost2> 看主板的资料就知道是不是EFI主板了
<jusss> xghost2: american megatrends
<jusss> xghost2: american megatrends version 207 vbios version 2137.i13x450.005
<xghost2> ？？
<xghost2> ams的BIOS
<jusss> xghost2: i don't know
<xghost2> ？？？？？？？？
<xghost2> 那就不管他了
<xghost2> 能用就行
<xghost2> 别折腾了
<pudge> jusss: http://www.ami.com/Products/BIOSandEFIFirmware/
<^k^> pudge ... ⇪ AMI | American Megatrends Inc. : BIOS and EFI Firmware
<jusss> pudge: 我看看
<xghost2> 嗯
<xghost2> 就是这个
<pudge> jusss: 蛋疼，还是bios，集成进了efi的功能，用efi启动，
<jusss> pudge: 。。。
<jusss> pudge: 你查到我这个主板了？
<pudge> jusss: http://www.uefi.org/home/UEFI_Primer_FINAL.pdf
<jusss> pudge: ...
<pudge> jusss: 他上面的表述也不对，应该是有uefi，bios就已经被替代了
<pudge> jusss: 只是看他根据efi标准，实现了多少功能而已，不多的话，看起来跟bios没啥区别
<jusss> pudge: 那我需要创建efi分区吗？装debian
<pudge> jusss: 不扯了，去吃饭，你好自为之
<jusss> pudge: 这个win7好像没efi
<jusss> pudge: 好吧，去把，
<pudge> jusss: 当然要创建了，你这sb主板就是efi管理启动的
<xghost2> Win7就是有个隐藏的分区
<xghost2> 100m的
<jusss> xghost2: 那个能是efi的？
<jusss> xghost2: 我看了，我这真的没隐藏分区
<jusss> xghost2: 盗版win7
<xghost2> 你用的什么工具看
<xghost2> 你用的什么工具
<xghost2> 你要用那些能管理磁盘的
<jusss> xghost2: diskmgmt.msc
<jusss> xghost2: diskpart
<xghost2> 不是在win7的文件管理下查看
<xghost2> e
<xghost2> 额
<xghost2> 可能盗版的给优化掉了
<jusss> xghost2: diskpart选中磁盘，C的是07不是12
<xghost2> N久没有用win了
<jusss> xghost2: 我盗版win7
<xghost2> 对win之类的系统已经模糊了
<jusss> xghost2: 哦
<xghost2> 不清楚那些有啥区别
<xghost2> 反正不用
<xghost2> 也想着会去用
<jusss> xghost2: 谁让我碰到这么个主板
<jusss> xghost2: 一个怪异的主板
<xghost2> 嗯
<jusss> 洗澡，吃饭去
 * hulu 觉得 Windows 8 平板电脑太贵
<hulu> 谁在用德声收音机
<nyfair> 周五啊周五，夜生活呢？
<archl> WTH...
<archl> 电信故意的哈。
<archl> 不允许使用路由了，用路由的你可以直接去 twitter，不准上国内不加密的网站
<archl> 不用路由了，twitter啥的都会被转开。。。
<archl> 谁发一份来。。。
<feiyin> ..
<feiyin> 没人扯淡 ？ 
<fengye> 呵呵     
<fengye> 我想问下   咱们这里有搞linux服务器的吗？？？
<fengye> 刚才掉了  呵呵
<fengye> 最近刚刚开始ubuntu  现在在啃  鸟哥的Linux私房菜   唉。。起步晚了点啊 
<hulu> ubuntu 13.04 实在太差了
<fengye> 呵呵    我刚开始用  这个用着还不错  最起码对我来说还成   
<fengye> 虽然我也没有用过其他的版本   嘿嘿
<hulu> fengye: 你在用 13.04?
<fengye> 是啊 
<hulu> 建议用 12.04LTS
<hulu> fengye: 或者用 linuxmint
<fengye> 刚开始用的是12.04   后来13.04出来了 直接换过来了   
<fengye> 不过那个12.04也没用几天
<hulu> 13.04 毛病不少
<hulu> linuxmint 13 也不错
<fengye> 呵呵   先用这个熟悉熟悉   如果这个满足不了我的要求的话就换了   嘿嘿
<hulu> fengye: 是啊！熟悉熟悉再说
<hulu> fengye: 我也用 13.04
<fengye> hulu: 呵呵     最近我都在 鸟哥的私房菜  里扎着了    才看6章
<hulu> 那本书不错，不过要多用才能记住，否则都忘了
<fengye> 呵呵    我现在就是块海绵    赶快先多吸收点  不然linux里面恐怕啥也干不了  ^_^
<hulu> fengye: 很快就好了
<fengye> hulu: 你用linux多长时间了？？？
<hulu> 十多年了
<fengye> hulu:哇塞     那最起码都大师级了
 * hulu 水平一般
<suiang> 啊哦 我都用十多天了 
<fengye> hulu:   呵呵   以后有问题要好好请教了   
<hulu> fengye: 不敢当
<fengye> 呵呵
<h2life> 一天还没用过的路过~~~
<fengye> h2life: 那你用什么系统啊 
<h2life> fengye:xp..
<fengye> h2life: 呵呵    ubuntu 13.04正式发行的当天，我就把电脑上的window s 全卸了
<h2life> fengye: 我的新电脑在路上，现在用的公司的，怕装了ubuntu打印机和扫描仪会用不起来
<fengye> h2life:  呵呵   如果没用过的话  问题比较多   
<h2life> fengye: 等我自己的电脑到了，我就装个Ubuntu和麒麟合体的那个系统
<fengye> h2life: 那你需要花点时间去google了  
<h2life> fengye: 买了一本老厚的入门书在看..有点担心自己会装不好软件..
<NotMe> e 
<NotMe> e 
<fengye> h2life: 我刚开始的时候老纠结了   什么也不知到  只要不连网   啥也配置不了  不过过了那个阶段就好多了  
<h2life> fengye: 嗯，到时不会就GOOGLE，再不行就来这问诸大神
<hulu> fengye: google 还是必要的
<fengye>  正解   我现在每天都要google ，现在道行尙浅啊  
<h2life> 英文不好咋办..
 * hulu 英文也不好
<NotMe> 谷歌翻译
<NotMe> 湾湾人烦我了
<fengye> h2life: 我英文也不好，每次要不手上一本词典  要不就打开翻译软件   都成习惯了
<hulu> fengye: 我觉得虚拟机是需要装的
<h2life> h2life: 那现在也成英语高手了..
<h2life> fengye: 那现在也成英语高手了..
<fengye> hulu: 我只装了一个window xp 因为有的软件在Linux下我还不熟悉   
<fengye> h2life: 这个习惯用了linux才开始的
<hulu> 虚拟机就是用来装windows的
<h2life> fengye: 办公软件咋办,office的格式都能兼容吗
<fengye> hulu: 我有时候还在想   我什么时候可以彻底脱离window
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • XBMC播放在线视频卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442491 UBUTNT12.10安装XBMC，添加了中国的PPTV,乐视，现在问题是打开在线视频，屏幕就花屏，系统就死机了，按大小写切换键有反应，显卡驱动安装的是NVIDIA官方的，这问题如何搞定 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-05-24 20:53
<fengye> h2life: 可以的
<NotMe> alpha080 亲家好
<hulu> fengye: 那可不容易
<h2life> fengye: 行，俺也义无反顾了~~
<NotMe> 谁在美国的额
<fengye> hulu: 呵呵   我在尽力实现     虽然任重而道远
<NotMe> fengye 实现什么
<fengye> h2life: 做好啃资料的准备
<NotMe> fengye 实现三年抱俩么
<fengye> NotMe: 彻底脱离window
<h2life> fengye: 嗯~~
<NotMe> fengye 我才重回 windows 怀抱，你又要走额
<fengye> NotMe: 抱俩系统是可以的  嘿嘿
<NotMe> fengye 啥时候我们才能走在一起啊
<fengye> NotMe: 刚来。。。。
<NotMe> fengye我们真的无缘吗，擦身而过，却无缘相见?
<fengye> NotMe: 你再回来不就可以了   嘿嘿
<NotMe> 我 ubuntu 的机器坏了，不得不啃 256MB内存的windows xp机器
<fengye> NotMe: 那就换个   呵呵
<NotMe> fengye 给钱额
<NotMe> gebjgd 美国色男烦我了
<NotMe> gebjgd 不露面了
<fengye> NotMe: 这个要自己搞   我现在还是无业游民了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 为毛？
<NotMe> gebjgd 我总问美国国会的事情
<NotMe> 关于我的游戏
<NotMe> 他不理我了
<h2life> 美国色男..
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 美国猥琐男
<h2life> 你关心美国国会干啥
<NotMe> 我要做一个虚拟议会的游戏
<NotMe> 跟你说干嘛，你又不在美国
<NotMe> 参考美国国会
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你还是关心下你儿子的生活费吧
<NotMe> 额
<h2life> 我在非洲..
<NotMe> 额，非洲议会没啥参考的把
<h2life> 你要做虚拟酋长的游戏不
<NotMe> 不想
<NotMe> 虚拟酋长泛滥了
<h2life> 好吧..
<h2life> 食人族呢
<NotMe> 九几年就有一个
<NotMe> 什么上帝什么的
<NotMe> 谁知道国会相关资讯的，哪国都可以，我想知道，应该一般人都可进入国会旁听，能够申请发言的么
 * NotMe 等待美国色男中...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 服务器vpn服务在两层路由器下拨号不上的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442493 鄙人用ubuntu搭建了vpn服务器,搭建完成后,在路由器上了做了正确的映射,在外网拨号一般情况下也是正常的,没有任何问题,包括iptables转发,MTU值的修改,以及开机执行的防火墙命令,都设置了,没有出
<^k^> 现问题.这些都是在普通的网络环境下测试和使用的,也是非常常见 …
<NotMe> 上了 vpn 再上 ssh 会有什么后果
<NotMe> 上了 vpn 再上 ssh 通道
<NotMe> 或者上了 vpn 再上 tor 呢，然后再上在线代理。 三层代理会效果如何
<NotMe> 我猫非常喜欢吻烟额
<CyrusYzGTt> 吸烟好，
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt懂国会的事情么
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt没人问，美国色男不在，抓到谁问谁
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 寡人是天朝人士，，不懂全球的事
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 电容到底有啥用得
<iMadper> NotMe: 很多作用... 滤波...
<NotMe> 我主板貌似有个电容爆了，是不是换一个就可以
<iMadper> NotMe: 不用换都能继续用
<NotMe> iMadper 额，还有么
<iMadper> NotMe: 什么还有吗?
<NotMe> iMadper 开不了机额，一开没到1秒就断电
<NotMe> cpu 坏了会这样的么
<iMadper> NotMe: 谁知道. 
<iMadper> NotMe: 主板坏了的可能性更大
<NotMe> 一开机，不到1秒就断电。我看了一下主板，有一个电容没爆，但是已经肿胀了
<NotMe> 不知是电容的事情还是别的什么问题
<iMadper> 哦
<NotMe> 一开机，就通了一下，立即就断电
<NotMe> 用这机器好恶心额
<NotMe> 谁知道的么
<iMadper> 这里没有人是修电脑的
<iMadper> 你来错地方了
<NotMe> 我想应该就是电容的问题，不知道换一个同样规格的电容会不会好
<NotMe> 谁懂电子的
<NotMe> 电容爆了会不会造成电脑通电不到一秒就断电的么
<iMadper> NotMe: 别问了, 问不出答案.
<NotMe> 到哪问额
<iMadper> 拿去修!!!
<NotMe> 肯定拿去修额，但我怕被骗，如果问清楚是电容的问题，他就不敢乱换了额
<iMadper> 都说了, 问不出答案.
<NotMe> 额，不过我拿去修，他肯定还是拿去换，死猫别挡视线
<NotMe> 我的主板貌似还没过保修，但是换得一俩月。
<ninepillars> 大家好！
<^k^> ninepillars:点点点.  21:55 
<ninepillars> 现在学习使用emacs，发现好多问题啊。
<ninepillars> 看见网上的教程说，有个indented-text-mode，但是我无论如何进不去啊。
<NotMe> 电容到底有啥用的，看wiki是充电的
<NotMe> ninepillars 干嘛用 emacs， 编程么？
<ninepillars> 不止是编程，就是希望完全掌握emacs。
<NotMe> 额
<iMadper> ninepillars: ... M-x indented-text-mode  RET
<fengye> 我是主要搞编程。。。。。。
<ninepillars> 是啊，我就是输入M-x indented-text-mode RETURN，但是之后依然是Text
<NotMe> 我编程，但很久没用了。也不深入。后来转 gvim，现在时ide了
<fengye> 呵呵
<NotMe> ninepillars 终端的 emacs ?
<NotMe> 电容是不是交流转直流的
<iMadper> NotMe: 不是. 
<iMadper> NotMe: 交流点不能通过电容的. 
<iMadper> NotMe: 别问了, 自己找个教程看看吧. 
<iMadper> NotMe: 这最基础, 还要别人给你讲.
<NotMe> iMadper 我只想知道我的电脑一开机不到1秒就断电，是否与电容有关
<iMadper> NotMe: 你一定要我说第三次吗? 你问不出来的.
<NotMe> iMadper网上说是通交流隔直流
<NotMe> 说第三次额，我郁闷死了
<iMadper> 去修呀! 在这里耽误时间能让你电脑好了?!
<NotMe> 主要是我郁闷
 * iMadper will NEVER waste my time on you!
<NotMe> 不开门了，本来想用这机器用就算了，但太恶心了，要等明天下午才能修呢
<NotMe> 不用管我，我只是发牢骚
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 不如买新的吧
<NotMe> 我的还能用，换个主板就好了额
<NotMe> 只是现在用着这个太恶心了
<ninepillars> 我之前在Windows下用emacs，发现不行，切换到ubuntu下面，还是一样
<ninepillars> M-x indented-text-mode到底怎么进入啊？
<iMadper> ninepillars: 就是text-mode.
<NotMe> 我猫好贴心额，又来陪我了
<ninepillars> 我没搞明白，现在的emacs把text-mode和indented-text-mode合并了么？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • AMD/Intel 双显卡 奇怪的BUG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442494 笔记本型号：Thinkpad E420 显卡： Code: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
<^k^>  系统:ubuntu 12.04.2 驱动:catalyst 13.3 beta3和catalyst 13.4都有此问题 安装完 …
<jim_> NotMe, 我知道
<NotMe> jim_知道什么
<jim_> NotMe, 你的电源跟主板的电源连线太多灰尘。：）
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不是, 但是indented-text-mode 显示的也是TEXT
<jim_> NotMe, 电源是不是哪个电容爆了
<NotMe> jim_ 就是和电源无关么？ 我已经插了俩次了
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不信你M-x indented-text-mode RET 然后 C-h k TAB , 就发现, tab都被bind到indent上面去了
<NotMe> jim_主板的电容，不是电源的，电源没问题，我俩机器换过来了
<jim_> NotMe, 再描述一下现象
<iMadper> ninepillars: http://www.cs.utah.edu/dept/old/texinfo/emacs18/emacs_24.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: GNU Emacs Manual - Commands for Human Languages
<NotMe> 开机，不到1秒直接就断电，然后再开没反应，要将电源线拔了，重插，然后又重复一次，不到1秒直接断电，在开机无任何反应
<NotMe> .............死循环，原来还想是开关坏了
<jim_> NotMe, 电源老了，换一个
<NotMe> 不是电源的问题，我已经换了一个更老的
<jim_> NotMe, 电容爆了，功率不够
<NotMe> 我现在的机器的电源就是原来那台坏的机器的电源
<jim_> NotMe, 如果不然，打开机箱招蟑螂吧   ：）
<NotMe> 我 把俩电源调换了
<NotMe> 是有个电容看上去像爆了，涨起来，但没开裂，但不是电源的，是主板的
<abinez> 主板上的供电部分电容老化了‘
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 如此额
<jim_> NotMe, 自己换一电容，几毛钱
<NotMe> 换个同规格的电容可以吧
<abinez> 嗯
<jim_> NotMe, 换个大一点的
<abinez> 记住电容的极性方向
<NotMe> 额，那好，我知道是电容的事情，我就不怕他乱换东西了。我不懂换，找修电器的应该懂
<hulu>  but they are in no way speciĕc to Rakudo–any sufficiently advanced Perl 6 implementation can run them. Good luck and–as the Perl 6 community oen says–have fun!
<jim_> NotMe, 容量大一点的，。。。不是所有规格都大一点
<NotMe> 我找人换就好了，就怕他乱换东西
<abinez> 别焊错方向了
<hulu> 谁帮忙翻译下这个
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 额
<feiyin> 只有电解电容才有正负极之分吧 
<NotMe> 谢谢 jim_,谢谢 abinez
<ninepillars> 推荐一本小说：http://ebook.tianya.cn/html/work.aspx?bookid=57729
<NotMe> 额
<^k^> ninepillars ... ⇪ 圣墓逃亡_旌麾九指_天涯文学-汇集天涯原创热门小说
<abinez> feiyin: 就是电解电容才会爆
<iMadper> hulu: 这苨马都不是英语. 
<iMadper> hulu: oen  这怎么翻译?
<NotMe> 谢谢了
<iMadper> hulu: speciĕc  这啥英语?
<feiyin> 炸了？ 
<NotMe> 明天求修。
<NotMe> 没炸，涨起来了，像要快生得样子
<abinez> 找个电烙铁自己动手
<hulu> iMadper: but they are in no way specific to Rakudo–any sufficiently advanced Perl 6 implementation can run them
<abinez> 买个电容才几毛钱
<NotMe> 换给修电器的换电容，好过给修电脑的，他就拿去换主板，得一俩月，我等不起
<hulu> iMadper: 能翻么？
<NotMe> 不敢换啊。我不懂这个。
<abinez> NotMe: 猫叔，电器的不一定帮你换
<abinez> 修电器的不一定帮你换
<iMadper> hulu: 就是说, 这东西不是说一定要在rakudo来跑, 任何足够高级的perl6实现都可以跑他们
<NotMe> 应该会，上次我显卡的电容他都肯，不过得出电容
<abinez> 我上次的树莓派就是拿到手机店，让他们帮我焊
<iMadper> hulu: 肯定能翻呀... 这好歹是英语.
<NotMe> abinez为什么不肯，工钱太少么
<abinez> 他们都不肯
<abinez> 不知道，是吧，应该是懒得弄
<abinez> 怕钱少了
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NotMe> 上次他不收钱额。不过电容是我从另一丢弃的显卡拆出来的。
<NotMe> 他都肯换，但最后还是没弄好
<abinez> 我当时想，要是帮我焊，给个50块钱也愿意了
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 在那里央求好久，他假装说不会弄
<hulu> iMadper: 谢谢
<abinez> 尼玛，连苹果手机都会修
<iMadper> hulu: 去学英语吧, 孩子.
<abinez> 焊个电容都不会
<NotMe> 上次的显卡很怪，换了同一规格的电容，就好了一会，最后还是不行，怎么换电容都不行了。上次直接是爆的
 * hulu 的英语很差
<jim_> ？？？有英语好的在吗
<NotMe> 明天拿主板去让他看看
<abinez> 嗯，
<abinez> 猫书
<NotMe> jim_美国色男没来，他英语肯定好
<abinez> 你应该拿去电脑城给那些修电脑的看
<NotMe> 电脑城好远额
<jim_> NotMe, 说不定是你开机按钮 弹性不好了  ：）
<abinez> 你要把主板的编号记下来
<abinez> 拍照
<abinez> 别让他们调包了
<abinez> 现在有这样修电脑的
<jim_> abinez, 你是js吧 这么专业
<abinez> 本来你的CPU没事，他们说你CPU坏了
<NotMe> 新机壳额，我主板，cpu 都是换过的，不过是二手，主板还没过保修，但是拿去保修要俩月。其他内存啥的都是旧的
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> jim_: 你没看见淘宝上卖坏处理器的
<abinez> 一个好几百呢
<abinez> 就是用来坑客户的
 * iMadper 好处理器一个才多少钱... 
<jim_> abinez, 哈哈哈，支持淘宝
<NotMe> 我的cpu一百多
<NotMe> 双核
<abinez> iMadper: 那些都是一个上千的CPU
<NotMe> amd 64\
<jim_> 要什么U 便宜让你了
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 也有换主板的
<NotMe> 俩机器换下cpu看看会不会快点
<NotMe> 刚才谁找英语好的
<abinez> hulu
<NotMe> hulu 你找英语好的么
<NotMe> hulu 他来了
<abinez> 你说ofan
<NotMe> 不是啊
<NotMe> knownbad 等你一晚了，等得我都忘了要问你什么了
<jim_> 请问英文好的都做什么 工作去了
<abinez> knownbad: 猫书说你呢
<NotMe> jim_ 你找英文好的么，问 knownbad 额
<jim_> NotMe, 没找，就问问
<NotMe> 额
<hulu> NotMe: 刚才已经翻译了，谢谢
<jim_> 百度更多 VS google更多 == 百度多一点
<jim_> 我的世界观 突然清晰了  LOL
<jim_> 可以想像 老师交我儿子说：看啊！百度百科！多么伟大的发明！
<jim_> 请教：   要的英文有，干嘛学中文
<realrealjerry> arch下如何解压deb包？
<jim_> 感觉 学中文只是笑话 
<realrealjerry> 请教
<jim_> 感觉不会英文就是残废了 T_T
<jim_> 中文跟basic一样，学了脑残
<jim_> 难怪香港都学英文，很惭愧我还曾经 BS 过香港老 从杨梅外
<abinez> 抗尤为 的后代都是外国人了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本下ubuntu的电池问题？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442497 lenovo y470的笔记本，最近刚卸掉win7，装了ubuntu，结果插上电源时，电量一直是一半的状态，显示0：01 to charge 也就是还有一分钟充满，貌似是冲不进去了？？ 拔掉电源再插上的话，会充两分钟然后马上又停了。
<jim_> abinez, 它思想没变，本土后人思想变了
<jim_> 被内国了我
<abinez> 我很是奇怪以前的人们是怎么保持联系的
<jim_> 有人说真理回归了，现在都学 C语言 学 english 了 .其他的都是脑残
<abinez> 以前是没有电话
<abinez> 交通也不发达
<jim_> 我是彻底的脑残 因为我都没学过
<abinez> 比如清朝的时候，人们到海外留学
<abinez> 他们是怎么和国内的人保持联系呢？
<jim_> abinez, 飞鸽传苏 ：）
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 那是不可能的事情
<abinez> 比如去了英国
<abinez> 怎么飞鸽
<abinez> 那么远
<jim_> abinez, 以前的人很发达了 把4维的地球 模拟成 1维平面来通讯
<abinez> 以前传递信息都是靠快马传报
<jim_> abinez, 以前的人很发达的 把4维的地球 模拟成 1维平面来通讯   只是我们现在脑残 不相信
<MatthewX> 在使用Ubuntu的时候机子很热，而且耗电量挺大的。有没有什么方法改善啊？
<abinez> 以前的人们，要是失散了，就很难再相聚了
<jim_> MatthewX, 开空调
<abinez> 因为通讯不发达
<MatthewX> 额
<MatthewX> 说真的
<jyfl987> http://book.douban.com/doulist/1727215/  这个豆列 看完必成大器
<abinez> MatthewX: 清理一下你机子的灰尘
<MatthewX> 我的机子还是win
<^k^> jyfl987 ... ⇪ 人生终极奥义
<MatthewX> 7
<MatthewX> 与ubuntu共存
<b33e> MatthewX: 没有，试试换驱动，不过估计用处不大
<pudge> MatthewX: 双显卡？关一个就好了
<abinez> MatthewX: 灰尘清理干净了，应该不会发热那么大了
<abinez> 我的笔记本换了一个新的散热风扇就好了
<MatthewX> 是新买的thinkpad，不能全面ubuntu，CAD是个很大的原因
<abinez> 终于清净了
<abinez> CAD看你用什么的软件了
<MatthewX> autodesk
<jim_> MatthewX, 你thinkpad 的什么专业显卡？
<abinez> Ubuntu下面也有CAD可以用的
<abinez> Ubuntu下面的CAD也是很不错的
<b33e> draftsight
<abinez> 美国陆军都用linux系统下的CAD软件
<MatthewX> 我想主要原因还是他们都用autodesk的
<jim_> MatthewX, 现在thinkpad 性价比不行，做工也不好
<MatthewX> 稳定啊，只是办公。平时用的最多的也就是WPS了。
<jim_> MatthewX, 也没有以前专业（应用方面）“别以为能生产就专业了”
<MatthewX> 诶对了，12.04有时候死机，你们遇到过吗？
<jim_> MatthewX, WPS   t_t 我被thinkpad打败了
<MatthewX> 还好死机的时候我只是在看网页
<jim_> MatthewX, 很不好意思.个人觉得thinkpad现在跟hasee没有区别
<MatthewX> 也不至于吧
<jim_> MatthewX, hasee原装还是redflag的 :)
<jim_> MatthewX, 好吧我承认牛吹大了。（我识别能力不好）
<NotMe> abinez 可能不是电容的问题，是我cpu的问题
<jim_> MeaCulpa, 但我肯定俩 性价比 没有区别
<abinez> 你的CPU散热有问题？
<jim_> NotMe, 内存松了
<NotMe> abinez 刚才我试着将两台机器的cpu换一下，发觉俩cpu不同针脚的，我装回原cpu的时候，没装好，出现同样的问题
<abinez> 不是吧
<NotMe> jim_ 内存条松了不会出现开不了机的，会响
<abinez> 你没弄清楚
<jim_> NotMe, 修正： 有点松了
<jim_> NotMe, :)
<abinez> 别把CPU的针脚给弄弯了
<NotMe> 是的，装回去的时候针脚还歪了，我用镊子扭正了
<jim_> NotMe, 或者内存太新了。。。看是单面的还是双面的吧
<NotMe> 真弄弯了
<abinez> 那就差点坑爸爸了
<abinez> 幸好没弄断
<NotMe> jim_ 内存没问题的
<jim_> NotMe, 单面大容量内存建议 用在新板上
<NotMe> abinez 幸运的是，还能用
<NotMe> jim_ 内存没问题的，一直都在用，昨天忽然不行的。 应该是 cpu 的问题
<jim_> NotMe, 要是有两条内存以上 就要注意兼容性了
<NotMe> 我装cpu回去的时候，基本就没插进去，一开机就是那故障
<jim_> NotMe, 哦
<NotMe> cpu 没装，就是那故障现象，一开机直接关机。所以我想坏的那个应该是 cpu的问题
<NotMe> 坏的机器，cpu插了又拔，插了又拔，还是不行
<NotMe> cpu 全新的多钱， 64 的，不要那么好
<abinez> 本来CPU是好的
<NotMe> 二手的貌似不用100
<jim_> NotMe, 我有，过你   你的什么板
<NotMe> abinez 哪个?
<abinez> 给你拔插几次就坏了
<abinez> 没事别乱拔 
<NotMe> 我等不及，明天去测试一下，再换一个二手的算了
<abinez> jiero: 蛋疼了吗/
<jiero> abinez: 你有胆回来？
<jim_> NotMe, 你硬盘怀了
<NotMe> abinez 原来没想是 cpu 的问题，没拔过额，昨天一下子就坏了
<NotMe> 没有啊
<jim_> NotMe, 那就键盘怀了
<abinez> jiero: 回来看看
<jiero> windows坏了
<NotMe> 铁定是 cpu 的问题。 看着那涨的 电容，没爆，应该还可以用的。应该不是电容的问题
<abinez> 额
<jiero> kde 4 触底了。
<jiero> kde 4.11 最后一章
<jim_> NotMe, 涨了就是问题了
<jim_> NotMe, 超不稳定了
<abinez> 你先找个好的主板测试一下你的CPU
<NotMe> cpu的针脚弯了，我给扭正还能用
<NotMe> jim_额
<jim_> NotMe, 什么U还有脚的
<NotMe> 没有合适的主板额，俩机器的cpu规格不一样
<abinez> NotMe: 那针脚应该是有黄金在里面
<NotMe> cpu 不是很多脚的么
<abinez> 有韧性
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> AMD的U都有针脚
<abinez> LOL
<jim_> NotMe, 史前恐龙？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 三龙
<abinez> 毒龙
<jim_> abinez, .........那我知道问题了
<abinez> 素龙
<abinez> 闪龙
<NotMe> 我想过程是这样的，那电容出问题了，然后不稳定，把cpu给弄坏了
<jiero> 钻石龙
<jiero> 毒龙
<jiero> 水龙
<abinez> 炫龙
<NotMe> 难不成主板和cpu都得换?
<abinez> 羿龙
<jim_> NotMe, 是nvidia的 板带 有 raid 的硬盘管理芯片有问题
<NotMe> 然后就忽然成这样了
<NotMe> 酱紫额，是要把cpu和主板一起换么
<NotMe> 应该cpu是不行了
<abinez> NotMe: 先测试哪个是好的
<NotMe> 基本插和不插一样
<jim_> NotMe, 硬盘被   有raid功能的 硬盘管理芯片   搞坏了
<abinez> 比如你用一套好的主板
<abinez> 来测试
<abinez> 测试看CPU是不是好的
<NotMe> 主板的电容是涨了
<NotMe> 现在我没条件额，俩机器根本不能互换额
<NotMe> 明天给人测试一下。
<abinez> 那就先将就用着
<jim_> NotMe, 很奇怪！！！电容涨了 竟成了 无能了
<NotMe> 如果是电容的问题，搞得cpu坏的话，我换多少cpu都危险额
<abinez> 找个移动硬盘把电脑里面的重要数据备份起来
<jim_> NotMe, 硬盘坏了
<abinez> 免得什么时候挂了
<abinez> 里面的数据找不回来
<jim_> NotMe, 什么系统啊
<abinez> 欲哭无泪
<NotMe> jim_我不懂额， 看着那电容是涨了
<NotMe> ubuntu
<NotMe> 硬盘应该没问题的
<abinez> 涨了就是电容快要报废了
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 那个电容要爆浆了
<abinez> 电容是有使用寿命限制的
<NotMe> 明天测试一下cpu，cpu不坏，换主板，如果坏了，就得主板cpu一起换了
<NotMe> 额
<jiero> abinez: 我这里有显卡电容爆了，正常运行
<abinez> 主板坏一般都是电容老化了
<jim_> abinez, 你那配置除了XP可用（周期性shutdown）   装其他系统不行（NVIDIA不走常规）
<NotMe> 我主板不是很旧的，还没过保修期呢
<jim_> NotMe, 什么板，
<abinez> jiero: 我也有个旧的显卡，自己换了个电容
<jim_> NotMe, 什么芯片的
<abinez> 就可以容了
<NotMe> 现在这老机器，电容倒个个好
<abinez> LOL
<NotMe> 不知道啊
<abinez> 就可以用了
<jim_> NotMe, ...
<NotMe> 二手的，换得时候还没过保质期，还有一年
<NotMe> 还修过一次
<NotMe> 算了
<abinez> 什么牌子的主板啊？？
<NotMe> 买全新的算了
<NotMe> 不知道啊
<abinez> 主板还用修理啊》》》》》》》》》》》》
<NotMe> 不想看了
<jiero> 硬盘还修，算了，别要哦
<NotMe> 心疼
<abinez> 肯定是个杂牌的主板
 * jiero 的主板修了，msi的
<NotMe> abinez 免费额，只是要等俩月
<jiero> 15元快递
<abinez> 我不如买个新的呢
<abinez> 还修理
<abinez> 还要等
<NotMe> 换台机器算了
<abinez> 我这里有个全新的SSD固态硬盘
<NotMe> 换主板，cpu
<abinez> 只要寄回去就可以换个新的回来
<NotMe> 我就差这俩，其他用以前的
<abinez> 我都懒得寄
<abinez> 120GB的固态硬盘
<NotMe> 主板cpu，要支持ddr2内存的 多少钱预算额
<abinez> 便宜
<abinez> 不用500
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 显卡现在时什么槽
<NotMe> pci2么
<abinez> 猫叔你不如直接买个ITX的主板了
<NotMe> 我要用得上以前的设备才行额
<abinez> 带CPU带显卡全集成的支持DDR3
<NotMe> ddr2
<abinez> 才600出头
<abinez> 性能还可以
<NotMe> 我不买内存
<abinez> 内存都是白菜价
<NotMe> 以前的要用以前的
<abinez> DDR3的比DDR2好多了
<abinez> å¿«
<abinez> 硬盘可以用以前的
<abinez> 电源也可以用以前的
<abinez> 你就是买个新的DDR3内存就好了
<pudge> 现在瓶颈都在硬盘啊，感觉换什么都不如换更快的硬盘来的直接
<NotMe> cpu 主板 内存加起来多少额
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 900搞定
<NotMe> 我能用就行
<NotMe> 太多了
<abinez> 8GB的DDR3O
<NotMe> 500倒可以
<NotMe> 支持ddr2的主板，cpu要多少额
<abinez> 那你就买4GB的内存
<abinez> 少一点
<NotMe> 不买内存
<NotMe> 不买内存
<NotMe> 只要主板和cpu
<abinez> 那你买2手的吧
<abinez> 500肯定可以买的到
<NotMe> 2手什么
<abinez> 2手主板和CPU
<abinez> 不过，主板什么时候坏就很难说了
<NotMe> 坏的那个就两百多
<abinez> 2手的一般都猫腻了
<abinez> 你看你还不如多点钱买个新的
<NotMe> 坏的都是2手，主板和cpu不到200
<abinez> 用着踏实
<NotMe> 500预算内，全新的，cpu主板，可以么
<abinez> 难
<NotMe> 不要内存，内存要ddr2的
<abinez> 600吧
<abinez> 600可以买个
<abinez> 350的主板
<abinez> 250的处理器
<NotMe> ddr2的么
<abinez> 现在没DDR2的新主板了
<abinez> 都是DDR3的主板
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 少了
<abinez> DDR2的内存少了
<abinez> 都是以前的了
<abinez> 现在的DDR3都要快换下一代了
<NotMe> 老机器的内存还ddr1的呢，不然，我加内存就好了
<abinez> 嗯
<NotMe> 也不用那么恶心
<abinez> 猫叔你太纠结了
<abinez> 干脆一点
<abinez> 整个换掉
<NotMe> 关键是能用的内存是ddr1的
<abinez> 我这里还有几条内存呢
<NotMe> 我上网查查价钱
<abinez> 嗯
<NotMe> 美国色男又走啦
<abinez> 你买主板的话，技嘉和华硕
<abinez> 两家
<abinez> 别的不用看了
<NotMe> 我能用就行，给个看价的网址额
<abinez> 上淘宝找呗
<abinez> 大把的主板
<abinez> 我一般都是买技嘉的主板
<_notme> 看来阵脚歪了，我的cpu也顶不了多久了
<_notme> 刚才死机了
<namoamitabuddha> \q: 不自交的多边形的交的代码写过么?
<\q> namoamitabuddha: 其中一個為convex: Sutherland–Hodgman algorithm
<namoamitabuddha> \q: 两个都是不自交的做过么?
<namoamitabuddha> \q: Wikipedia 上有, 但是我不知道算法是否特别复杂
<\q> namoamitabuddha: 特別復雜，實現不來
<NotMe> knownbad e
<NotMe> knownbad 郁闷额
<NotMe> abinez 给个报价的网站额，我又死机了
<abinez> 死机是你的散热有问题了
<NotMe> amd64cpu 的插槽是
<NotMe> 不是
<NotMe> 阵脚歪了
<abinez> 你安装CPU有没有涂上散热硅胶
<abinez> ？？？
<NotMe> 有
<NotMe> amd64 是这个么    Socket AM3 
<abinez> 涂太多了？
<abinez> 嗯
<NotMe> 不多
<abinez> 这个是新的插槽
<NotMe> 刚刚好，很润滑
<NotMe> 旧的呢
<abinez> 要看针脚的数量
<abinez> AMD的插槽有多种的
<NotMe> 我的cpu 是旧的
<NotMe> spempron 64的
<abinez> 旧的也会有多种插槽
<NotMe> amd spempron 64位的
<abinez> 你那个是闪龙64的
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 应该是啥子槽呢
<abinez>  Socket AM2
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 参考报价150
<abinez> ：2008年6月17日
<NotMe> 给个地址额 ，我看的没这个槽
<abinez> 这个是好几年前的产品了
<abinez> 现在只有2手的
<abinez> 没有全新的了
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 猫叔 
<NotMe> 给个地址额，我看的网站没这个槽
<abinez> 现在随便闭上眼睛买个全新的都比这个好上N倍
<abinez> 你上淘宝就有啊
<abinez> 搜一下
<abinez> AM2
<NotMe> 有个socketFM2的
<abinez> FM2是新出的
<abinez> APU
<abinez> 插槽
<abinez> 不一样的
<abinez> 这个是新出的
<abinez> FM2
<namoamitabuddha> \q: 有一个凸多边形的那个算法好写么?
<abinez> FM2要买新出的APU
<knownbad> NotMe: 怎么郁闷？  用手不够哦？
<knownbad> 还是翁美玲不要你了？
<abinez> knownbad: 
<abinez> ccc
<NotMe> 电脑坏了
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg google的kalander怎么不同步？
<abinez> gebjgd: 你冒泡了
<abinez> 还不出门？
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> abinez, 出什么门
<abinez> 出门干活
<gebjgd> abinez, 你傻吧
<gebjgd> abinez, 休假呢
<abinez> 找切的
<abinez> 你咋个整天都是休假
<gebjgd> abinez, 没办法  万恶的资本主义社会
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我这里可以啊。
<abinez> gebjgd: 我看你都不用干活的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 如何？
<abinez> 整天都是看你休假
<knownbad> 但我用的 thunderbird.
<gebjgd> abinez, 恩 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我说的是android的google kalender
<knownbad> 我的没事。
<abinez> gebjgd: 把你的tp借来用用
<knownbad> 今早以为是星期六，差点就没上班了。
<NotMe> abinez http://product.pconline.com.cn/mb/topstar/298116_detail.html 这个如何
<abinez> knownbad: 傻了吧
<^k^> NotMe ... ⇪ 顶星F-N5AV参数、功能、性能_顶星 F-N5AV主板配置_太平洋产品报价
<abinez> knownbad: 我们现在就是周六了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 确实不行
<knownbad> 知道，还一早跟老婆聊天。  就脑袋不清楚是星期五。
<abinez> knownbad: 你们还得熬一天
<abinez> 才到周末
<knownbad> gebjgd: 只能 reset 了。
<NotMe> knownbad 附议的议员是不是支持这个议案，还是觉得值得去议，但不一定支持额。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不能吧
<abinez> NotMe: 那个停产了吧
<knownbad> 可以啊，就卖机子前干的。
<abinez> 好古老的产品
<NotMe> 额，便宜额
<abinez> 便宜也没的买啊
<abinez> 没货了
<abinez> 肯定
<knownbad> NotMe: 是的。。。你真聪明。
<abinez> 都什么时候的了
<knownbad> 乖，给克糖吃。
<abinez> knownbad: 不用干活么
<abinez> 不用出门么
<knownbad> 上班着。
<abinez> 不用陪老婆么？
<NotMe> knownbad 是哪个啊，附议是指: A 附议的议员支持这个议案 B 值得一议，但不一定支持
<abinez> 上班还挂IRC？
<NotMe> 是A还是B
<knownbad> 这个 -》附议是指: A 附议的议员支持这个议案 B 值得一议，但不一定支持
<NotMe> A还是B饿，这不有俩么
<knownbad> 精神是觉得值得讨论。  提案不一定是最终的法案。
<knownbad> 啊。
<NotMe> A还是B，我说了俩，不知道是哪个，所以问额
<NotMe> 不一定支持，但觉得值得辩论?
<h2life> 我觉得是B
<knownbad> 哪里？
<alvin_rxg> 附议
<alvin_rxg> fùyì
<alvin_rxg> 同意别人的提议，作为共同提议人：小陈提议选老魏为工会主席，还有两个人～。
<alvin_rxg> 附议
<alvin_rxg> fùyì
<alvin_rxg> [second a motion;support a proposal] 附和别人的提议而共同提议
<alvin_rxg> /kick NotMe 
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<h2life> 我感觉就是不完全同意，再议，说服了他就支持，说不通他就否决
<knownbad> 得帮老婆列表装机。
<NotMe> knownbad 在游戏中，如果没有得到足够数量的附议，但还是想进入议程，如果争取到足够数量的普通玩家的支持，还是可以进入议程，在游戏中，我这个设定合理么？就是说虽得不到足够的附议，还是有另一个机会让他去争取
<NotMe> 在回答我这问题
<abinez> 蛋疼
<NotMe> 再回答我这个问题在走额
<knownbad> 对的，这就是民主立法的精神。
<abinez> 蛋疼了
<abinez> 蛋疼了
<knownbad> 有代表立法也有全民立法。
<knownbad> 但这两个得小心考量。
<NotMe> alvin_rxg 是说附议就是同意这个提案才附议么？而不是后一个值得一议，但并不表示同意？
<abinez> 肥料是公证的
<alvin_rxg> NotMe: 你先回去把搞翻译的人tjjtds
<NotMe> knownbad 我的设定是，附议为主，得不到足够的附议后，还有一个机会
<knownbad> 附议不表示同意。  是觉得有讨论的空间。
<NotMe> knownbad 额，明白
<knownbad> 比如美国现在的移民法案就是。
<knownbad> 原版的不一定是最终的法案。
<knownbad> 附议的是觉得法案提的有理，但不一定内容都全数同意。
<knownbad> 恶魔是其中的内容。
<NotMe> 你误会我的意思了，不是指全民立法，主要还是代表立法。只是说一个议员想让他的提案进入议程，但得不到足够的附议，还有一个比较困难的方式让他争取
<knownbad> 如果是代表议会就很难，得游说其他议员的支持。
<NotMe> 是先附议，足够附议，就进入议程。没有足够的，不想放弃，就去争取民意。
<abinez> knownbad: 你是议员？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<NotMe> 附议比较容易饿，争取民意的话比较难额，我觉得。
<NotMe> 他是美国色狼，所以他比较了解额
<NotMe> 我不知道现实怎么样，只是想在我游戏中有这么个设定，让得不到足够附议的，还有一个机会
<knownbad> 是的 -》是先附议，足够附议，就进入议程。没有足够的，不想放弃，就去争取民意。
<NotMe> 相对争取足够民意支持的来说，争取其他议员附议比较简单额。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 谢了
<NotMe> 想办法弄个便宜的主板和cpu
<knownbad> 争取民意就是对你选区议员施加压力。  选票就是压力。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 我也得，老婆家里的机子坏了。
<NotMe> :) 你忙吧。
<NotMe> 我得烦 abinez 了
<knownbad> abinez: 我是议个B.
<NotMe> 我这机器连拜啊翁都拜不了
<feiyin> 有没有用VLC的 ？ 
<NotMe> 很久用过
<NotMe> abinez 帮我找个200元以下的版额
<feiyin> 有个疑问。。。
<NotMe> 这钟点来额，这时候除了老外，都是僵尸，还有我这不睡觉的
<feiyin> 装的时候装了三十多兆的文件， 卸载的时候只删除了三百多K的文件  
<knownbad> 老婆被宠坏了。  帮家里的笔记本装了个SSD还嫌慢。  操。
<NotMe> 老来得妻是较容易宠坏的啦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给他弄个awesome刷刷的
<NotMe> feiyin 完全删除看看
<feiyin> 那得一个一个找着删了吧
<knownbad> 屁啦，她才不会用什么 awesome.
<knownbad> 家里的网速根本不行。
<NotMe> 不用把，命令行没用过，我都是用新立德，有完全删除的选项的额
<feiyin> 哦  
<knownbad> 卓型机也上了SSD但主机板有些问题。
<knownbad> 我自个的笔记本都没SSD。。。
<NotMe> 你试试看，左边的列表有对应的筛选，我没在ubuntu，帮你看不到。如果想问命令行的，你去问问别人，我没用过命令行来装和卸载
<NotMe> feiyin 看到了么
<feiyin> 我不是ubuntu  ，我在找命令  
<NotMe> 额，那我帮不了你了，如果是 archlinux 这里倒有很多奸细可以帮你
<knownbad> 松鼠应该还在 Debian 上。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你还用 awesome 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, xfce4
<alvin_rxg> feiyin: 很多软件是 recommends 或者 suggest 的，这些不会自动删除
<feiyin> alvin_rxg:  那放着也没用呀 
<alvin_rxg> 买个大硬盘
<feiyin> alvin_rxg:  不行， 这是个问题 
<alvin_rxg> feiyin: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/03/07/debian-cleanup-tip-6-remove-automatically-installed-packages/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Debian Cleanup Tip #6: Remove automatically installed packages that are no longer needed
<knownbad> gebjgd: 后来觉得还是 lxde 好用些。
<knownbad> 国内的生活环境真让人不知如何是好。  我都不知道怎么跟老婆说如何避免买了镉米。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 日的 我还是给老婆的机器装了xubuntu 12.04了
<gebjgd> knownbad, arch的hplip不能用了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无法使用打印机
 * gebjgd 吃饭去
<knownbad> 哈，可以吧我记得。
<knownbad> 其实以后都买 networked 打印机就好了。  wireless 的更好。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 避免不了…
<NotMe> knownbad 怎么了
<NotMe> 买了什么米?
<NotMe> knownbad 在美国买了寄回去额
<NotMe> knownbad 你那么宠她，这事也不难额
<knownbad> NotMe: 你还没听说？
<knownbad> 去你的，米多重啊？
<knownbad> 还不如休了她再娶。
<knownbad> 嗯，这次休了就不结婚了。
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> 那你啥办法
<knownbad> 我管她就好了。
<NotMe> 你不是取了一老婆，你娶了一化工仓库回去了
<knownbad> 老婆家就牺牲了吧。
<NotMe> 额，那回娘家咋办？自带干粮？
<NotMe> 美国有米卖得么？原产地在哪额？
<NotMe> 如果在内地就... 不过也难说，中国出口的一般没啥问题，不会害国外的，只害国内的
<NotMe> 出口香港的，标准都比国内的高
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你干嘛又让你老婆回国了
<NotMe> 他在为老婆装机
<NotMe> ie 怎么上 ssh通道啊
<NotMe> 貌似没有 socket 5 的代理设置
<knownbad> 我陪了她回娘家。
<knownbad> 有毒的也出口不了，只能骗骗自己人。
<knownbad> 中国出来的应该已练得必读不侵了。
<knownbad> 以后太空移民一定得找中国人，抗辐射和抗毒都达标。。。
<NotMe> Ie内核的浏览器怎么设ssh隧道的代理额
<knownbad> IE 给谁的？
<NotMe> 没有 socket 代理的选项额
<NotMe> 我的额
<knownbad> 先问问 Windows 下有没 native ssh client ?
<knownbad> 有没内建的 ssh ？
<knownbad> 没有的话 IE 也不会有。
<knownbad> 加个转换的吧。
<knownbad> 在 root 我的烂平板。
<NotMe> 有额，我都上了ssh隧道，firefox都能翻墙，但是firefox太慢了，换个360
<knownbad> 但 ssh 是微软给的吗？
<knownbad> 用 google chrome 吧。
<NotMe> chrome根本装不了，下得时一安装程序，安装中还要连接google下载，这一步根本进行不下去，被墙了
<knownbad> 你跑 Windows 那个版本？
<NotMe> windows xp
<knownbad> 插屁？
<knownbad> 我第一次听国内叫 xp 时快笑翻了。
<NotMe> 还能跑啥版本额
<NotMe> 怎么
<knownbad> 插屁？
<NotMe> 交叉P?
<knownbad> 这一两年可能不陪老婆回去了。  要不我捐个淘汰的笔记本给你。
<knownbad> 叉P = 插屁
<NotMe> 额，不用啦。
<NotMe> 貌似360可用ssh代理
<knownbad> 你别想多了。  就 pay forward 行了。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 不明白
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/Rcmer
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ How to tunnel Internet traffic over SSH in Windows
<NotMe> 我可以了，360可以上
<knownbad> 就是今天我帮你，明天你帮别人就行了。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 互不相欠。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 但我要卖身才能帮额
<knownbad> 那也可以，买的好还有得赚呢。
<knownbad> 卖。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 如果我的游戏能做得起来，也算有点贡献吧
<NotMe> 怎么我上了ssh，去google上到 www.google.de 这了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<NotMe> 又上.ro了
<NotMe> 变来变去，360倒是挺快，看看用不用得了 docs
<NotMe> 貌似不用买主板了，360还挺快的
<NotMe> firefox根本上不了 g+
<knownbad> 午餐来了。
<knownbad> 你的 ssh tunnel 可能在德国。
<NotMe> 额，现在行了，我最想上的是google docs，我的东西在那呢。能用就行
<gebjgd> knownbad, 啥午餐
<knownbad> 三明治。
<knownbad> 还好有 salad and pasta。
<knownbad> 价格不错哦。  http://goo.gl/l9Nld
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Refurbished iPad with Retina display Wi-Fi 16GB - Black (4th generation) - Apple Store (U.S.)
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁没事买ipad
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然买google nexus 10
<knownbad> 我的贼老婆？
<NotMe> knownbad http://politics.caijing.com.cn/2013-05-24/112824210.html 
<^k^> NotMe ... ⇪ 媒体刊发专栏“无德无信美国人”引网友热议-财经网
<knownbad> 那是自大为先。
<knownbad> 美国人蛮自大的。
<knownbad> 你不睡吗？
<knownbad> 睡眠不足容易阳痿的。
<NotMe> 连google docs 连了一凌晨
<knownbad> 南航改了我航班害我迟了一天回美不也没赔偿？
<alvin_rxg> 中国人穷
<knownbad> 屁啦。
<knownbad> 中国企业根本赚翻了。
<NotMe> 额，中国差，就要说别人更差。其实美国差不差关中国人啥事，又不像 knownbad 那样在美国生活。 美国又不是什么出现人道危机，需要中国人去救助。
<knownbad> 富人家里篇地是黄金，穷人家里篇地都是毒。
<knownbad> NotMe: 去你的。
<NotMe> 好像美国差，中国差就理所当然，应该更差才对似的
<knownbad> 我倒觉得中国进步对大家都有好处。  只不必比较心里。
<NotMe> 一说民主，就说美国总统是受华尔街操控。我就奇了怪了，中国没有华尔街了吧，怎么还不民主啊。
<knownbad> 是受到利益影响。
<knownbad> 中国也是啊。
<^k^>  05:00
<NotMe> 和那些毛左一聊民主，他必然要带美国。
<NotMe> 美国的民主多烂，也不是中国不能民主的原因吧。比美国更民主不可以吗？再说民主排名，美国还不是排第一
<knownbad> 这是穷人比穷。  不是比好的。
<NotMe> 这些毛左，基本不和你说理的
<knownbad> 是说理的，只不过歪理。
<knownbad> 最近不是有个人民大学的教授发表宪法不适合社会主义吗？
<NotMe> 他们自个找爹，以为别人也是找爹的，而且还劝不要找错爹。根本理解不了，别人是要自己做主人，选一总统是要看自己的脸色，而不是像个龟孙子看他像看亲爹的脸色
<NotMe> 我追求民主，关美国有毛关系啊。
<knownbad> 基本上法是由党直接立法和修改的。 唯心论。  只有他们自己心里明白。  我们看不懂也看不到的。
<knownbad> 你还是去卖屁股吧。
<NotMe> 是啊，表面上有个国会性质的人大。一，不是共党员就进不了人大，二，政府的立法，人大基本就举手，人大立法又是看共党的脸色，三政府又是共党当然执政。
<NotMe> 人大是出了些忧国忧民的，但是没见他提什么提案，也没见他去为人民去抗争。人大代表是要做事的，不是让你悲天怜人的
<NotMe> 干嘛卖屁股
<knownbad> 听说上级都需要戳屁眼的。
<NotMe> 缝屁眼吗?
<knownbad> 好吧，没屁眼。
<NotMe> 好像曾经有个生孩子的，被缝了屁眼
<knownbad> 谁干的？
<knownbad> 没交医药费吧？
<NotMe> 在ubuntu下，ssh隧道代理，很容易就上 google docs，在windows下都试了一凌晨了，都上不去
<NotMe> 很久的新闻了，忘了，好像是逢错了，他该有多近视才会逢错额
<knownbad> 罚他屁眼塞榴莲。
<NotMe> 关于人大，本身税收必须经人大才可收，现在国务院一个通知就可以收
<NotMe> 美国是怎么收税的
<knownbad> 得看中国宪法。
<NotMe> 是依据预算收得么？是不是税率每年都变得？还是税率不变，收多的通过退税来返还的
<knownbad> 美国税收得经由国会通过。
<NotMe> 中国也是人大定税的，增值税根本没经过人大，国务院出个暂行办法就收了
<NotMe> 这个我知道，我是说依据预算吗？
<knownbad> 连邮资都得经由国会。  但美国邮局是个奇怪的组织。
<NotMe> 预算多少，就按预算收多少
<NotMe> 税
<knownbad> 政府机构的费用到不必但得经过审核。
<knownbad> 好了，没空了。  得做事然后回家。
<NotMe> 好吧
<NotMe> 下次再问
<NotMe> 你忙吧
<knownbad> 忙完了。
<NotMe> 额，回家吧，陪老婆
<knownbad> 你应该在网上拿门美国宪法的课，或是民主政治。
<NotMe> 不懂英文额
<knownbad> 老婆度假着。
<knownbad> 这倒是。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 我也该睡了，弄了一凌晨的 google docs 上不去
<NotMe> 干嘛连这个也怕额
<knownbad> 晚安，不鸟你。
<NotMe> 晚安
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> 先打个电话给老婆卿卿我我吧
<knownbad> 谁像你到现在还不睡？  早睡翻了。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-25
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 感覺最穩定的版本是10.04,gnome13.04版已經黑過一次屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442506 感覺最穩定的版本是10.04,gnome13.04版已經黑過一次屏 不知是什麽原因,登陸界面看不見了,只有黑屏 统计信息: 发表于 由 creatxr — 2013-05-25 6:23
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam的cs fps好低啊！怎么搞？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442507 steam的cs fps好低啊！怎么搞？最大都不超过30fps，怎么搞？13.04，都是默认的设置，显卡也是默认的，开源驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-05-25 8:35
<hulu> ubuntu 13.04 的问题太多
<hulu> 感觉 ubuntu 质量不如前
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Win 8 + Ubuntu双系统启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442510 win8 本身属于 EFI Ubuntu 属于 legacy support 当我enable legacy，并设置EFI为优先时， 开机不给选择直接进入WIN8. 但当我enable legacy，并设置legacy support 为优先时， 尽管会给选择， 但只能选择ubuntu。如果选择win8， 会告诉你fi
<^k^> le missing。。。 听说是跟一个所谓secure boot 有关 不知道有没有高手帮忙 …
<MeaCu1pa>  。
<tryit> iMadper, .
<b33e> ^k^: hello
<^k^> b33e:点点点.  10:38 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手来报道，看看有什么可以学习的！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442515 手机系统可以更换吗！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jkasdas — 2013-05-25 10:49
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  11:16 
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  11:38 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04 中 nautilus-gksu 以超級用戶打開文件夾的功能裝不上,右鍵沒顯示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442516 13.04 中 nautilus-gksu 以超級用戶打開文件夾的功能裝不上,右鍵沒顯示 统计信息: 发表于 由 creatxr — 2013-05-25 11:22
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 温7系统，磁盘还有很3分之一可以使用，但是很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442517 请高手解答下这是什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 54493323 — 2013-05-25 11:49
<suiang> 出来冒泡喽
<fengye> 冒一个。。
<suiang> ^k^ 点点点.
<^k^> suiang, 与此相比，大了点。  12:20 
<dchxcrow> 舟桥
<dchxcrow> test
<^k^> dchxcrow:点点点.  12:22 
<suiang> ^k^ 圈圈圈
<^k^> suiang, 你怎么听到@？  12:23 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • uefi+gpt下，将ubuntu13.04引导安装至win8的/efi分区后，开机直接进入win8了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442519 背景：1，我的本本不是预装的win8，没有secure boot选项。 2，笔记本是后来自己装的64位win8专业版 3，我先是用ultraliso将ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso刻录到u盘里面，然后重启电脑，
<^k^> 选择uefi模式的u盘安装。 4，按照论坛上的帖子我将ubuntu的引导安装在 …
<nopcall> 我用xinput 设置了鼠标的灵敏度 但是第隔一段时间就变成了原来的灵敏度。这是怎么回事啊？
<archl> 24小时内，可以免费下载 Reprisal 这游戏http://download.reprisaluniverse.com/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Reprisal - 24 hour free download! PC Mac and Linux.
<archl> 没人在？
<stardiviner> Linux下有哪些把HTML转换成text文本的程序？
<archl> stardiviner: 格式无视？会出现什么结果呢。
<stardiviner> archl: 尽可能保留格式，
<stardiviner> archl: 其实我是想转成Org-mode文件的格式
<archl> html2text
<archl> stardiviner: 那么，去找个吧。
<stardiviner> archl: 这个不错，我正在考虑。可能pandoc也肯以
<archl> stardiviner: 主要看 Org-mode。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 抛弃了你的 blog ？
<stardiviner> archl: 怎么说？是看org的syntax么？
<archl> stardiviner: 嗯。
<stardiviner> archl: 没，有时候想记录网页上的东西，复制粘帖都嫌麻烦。所以想直接转换
<archl> 其实。zotero。。。
<stardiviner> archl: zotero可以导出？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 新的问题 opencl 32-bit等问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442522 64位ubuntu上编译32位wine教程： Ubuntu You will either need to create a 32-bit chroot or manually link in the development libraries needed to compile Wine. Both methods are described here. chroot Method For more information on chroot and Ubuntu, see https://help.ubun
<^k^> tu.com/community/BasicChroot and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot F …
<archl> stardiviner: 呃。没导出国
<stardiviner> archl: 找到了exporting插件
<archl> stardiviner: 导出的怎么看都不是你想要的。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 是啊，我就是想要个直接转化的，这样我就能几行代码，脚本自动抓取URL的内容，然后自动导出，自动复制到粘帖版。
<stardiviner> 如果是简单的处理，其实html2text就可以了，遇到复杂格式的HTML，那就蛋腾了。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 看Linux的steam游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442523 [img] Attachment: tupian.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-05-25 13:56
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04下能用迅雷看看在线播放器么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442524 优酷土豆能看，迅雷看看的那个有没有什么方法也能在ubuntu里看呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppertbw — 2013-05-25 14:09
 * stardiviner 大家现在手机网络套餐一般都用的是什么样的啊？
<stardiviner> archl: 下载URL的页面内容是用wget好还是curl好？
<archl> stardiviner 不知道。
<archl> curl 感觉更合适。
<stardiviner> archl: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04更新后锁屏程序出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442526 如题，安装了系统自动提示的更新后，锁屏程序就挂了。每次一锁屏就死机 = =！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 badbye — 2013-05-25 14:28
<abinez> imtxc: momo 大葱肉馅饺子
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 早
<abinez> archl: 罗姐你还在啊
<archl> abinez: 黑人你在啊。我还想吃樱桃
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> 没樱桃
<abinez> 杨梅就有
<archl> abinez: 寄给我吧。。。
<archl> abinez: 杨梅没吃过
<abinez> 在山上呢
<archl> lol
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 自己去摘
<archl> 广西源
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 广东滴
<abinez> NOT广西
<archl> 你不是广西的么。
<archl> 广东的话，我找亲戚买也可以的说。。。
<abinez> LOL
 * archl 1÷
<archl> 1/4 广东血统算？
<abinez> 这里的杨梅闻名天下海内外
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 杨梅是啥
<abinez> 只有这里有，
<abinez> 的品种
<abinez> 别的地方木有的
<abinez> 别的杨梅没有这里的杨梅好吃
<archl> 。
<abinez> 额
 * archl 最喜欢吃的是樱桃和枣和香蕉
<abinez> archl: 百度去
<abinez> 你就知道杨梅是啥了
<archl> 杨梅可以的。
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130525/005479.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 昆明安宁实行买口罩实名制 或与炼油项目有关_新闻_腾讯网
<lopje> join #mandarin
<lopje> oops -_-
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vmware 9.02 for linux无法输入序列号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442528 官网下载 vmware 9.02 for linux 在ubuntu 13.04 64位版本上安装都正常，创建虚拟机正常，就是无法输入序列号，点击无反应啊。。 各位有碰到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 summersgirl — 2013-05-25 15:33
<archl> roylez:  玩这个 http://download.reprisaluniverse.com/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Reprisal - 24 hour free download! PC Mac and Linux.
<archl> roylez: 上帝也疯狂。
<abinez> 今天的签到话题是：假如不能上网，你会用电脑干嘛？
<b33e> 签到？
<abinez> 额
<b33e> 不能上网就玩游戏嘛
<archl> b33e: 只有上网玩游戏才有意思。单机的不就破不公平规则游戏么。
<abinez> 电脑放着歌，听着歌睡觉！
<b33e> 局域网总可以吧　dota
<archl> abinez: 看文档看文档。
<archl> b33e: ...那垃圾游戏我还不如单机呐。。。
<b33e> 单机的话　我玩极品飞车　或者古墓丽影
<archl> 单机的话。我。。。玩什么呐。。。
<archl> 画画算了
<b33e> 画画好啊
<b33e> 看见别人画画 我都觉得很牛
<b33e> 我只会画太阳
 * archl 没有改进画的想法，就是画轮廓就结束。而且懒得学没有画画技能。
<archl> 被
<archl> b33e: 你的高中教科书上难道不是四处画么？
 * archl 高三复习的时候发现到处都是画
<abinez> http://file2.ci123.com/200908/53641ddddbde13f41f8a9b06cb4f0eda.gif
<archl> ...
<archl> abinez: 你的虫子吃掉了什么
<abinez> 是不是这样的画啊？
<abinez> archl: 虫子吃杨梅
<archl> abinez: 想像太好了。
<archl> abinez: 我喜欢枣和山楂。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 枣子是青枣子么？
<abinez> 没吃过山楂
<archl> abinez: 山楂是用来做各种甜品的
<abinez> 吃过枇杷
<archl> abinez: 不是那种青枣
<abinez> 吃过各种野果
<abinez> 吃过青枣
<abinez> 没吃过红枣
<archl> abinez: 是红枣那类的，不过吃新鲜的
 * archl 没吃过青枣。。。
 * archl 没吃过琵琶
<archl> 枇杷
<abinez> 嗯，没吃过新鲜的红枣子
<abinez> 吃过那些晒过的红枣
<abinez> 甜哦
<archl> 山楂，就是酱。。。但是没有卖红枣酱和山楂酱的。。。
<abinez> archl: 你家种有么？
<archl> abinez: 我家招待我姥爷的弟弟（广东佬）。改用什么呢。。。
<archl> abinez: 没，
<archl> abinez: 现在楼了。
<archl> abinez: 以前有种葡萄，附近也野生红枣和枸杞都可以吃。
<abinez> 豆腐吧
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> 水豆腐
<abinez> 那种嫩嫩的
<archl> abinez: 豆腐。。。
<abinez> 老人老了，咬不动
<abinez> 吃豆腐可以
<archl> abinez: 64岁不老
<archl> 比我姥爷小20岁
<abinez> 是城里人么？
<archl> 是。
<abinez> 你见过他啥样没？
<archl> 昨天见了哈
<abinez> 广东哪里的？
<archl> 24年前也见了
<archl> 广州~
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 广州啊，一般广州呢都是喝茶吃点心
<archl> 不过82年就外逃了哈。
<abinez> 就是和早茶
<archl> 嗯。这个知道。
<archl> 我也去过
<abinez> 喝早茶
<archl> 喝到中午。
<abinez> 外逃到哪里了？
<archl> 美利坚
<abinez> HONGKONG？
<abinez> 现在还会说普通话没？
<abinez> 31年了
<archl> 会。
<abinez> 在米国混的不错吧
<abinez> LOL
<archl> 哈。参加同学会，44人只少了几个。
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 那么远还回来参加同学会？
<b33e> 厉害
<archl> 在美国不好。去的晚。首先盘子，然后小员工，前几年才退休。
<abinez> 当年为何外逃啊
<archl> 好不容易。。。
<archl> abinez: 因为家人去美国团聚。
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 这样啊
<abinez> 辛苦哦
<abinez> 去那里，肯定是坐轮船偷渡过去的
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<archl> abinez: 不是。。。是正规的
<abinez> 正规的那还叫啥外逃啊
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> 正规的叫移民了
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 就是在国内混不好，离开了
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 那时候的美国也不咋滴
<abinez> 对吧
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<abinez> 当时的科技也没现在发达
<archl> abinez: 那时候世界工厂不够便宜
<abinez> 苹果公司还没上市呢
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 乔不是还在车库折腾
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 世界吞下了中国的劳动果实哈。
<abinez> 额
<archl> abinez: 几亿人
<archl> abinez: 当劳力
<abinez> archl: 叫你姥爷带你去米国
<archl> abinez: 为啥？姥爷是没去的
<abinez> 你姥爷的弟弟
<archl> abinez: 在美国亲戚不少，但我没有要去的欲望。。。
<abinez> 去吧
<archl> abinez: 。。。。
<archl> abinez: 也不容易去另外
<abinez> 去那里开拓彊图
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<archl> abinez: 我是世界统一的支持者。
<abinez> 去那里生N百个儿子
<abinez> 然后生N千的孙子
<archl> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> abinez: s/千/万/
<archl> 有用么。
<abinez> 留下N的x次幂几何级别数字的后代
<archl> 孩子想要什么不是你决定的
<abinez> 你管他呢，
 * archl 现在不期待孩子了。
<abinez> 重要的是他们是你的后代
 * archl 小时候说过要50个孩子，现在无所谓。
<abinez> archl: 你没看动物世界
<archl> abinez: 是谁的后代不重要，关键怎么思考
<archl> 怎么行动
<abinez> 连动物都懂得要努力争取繁衍下一代
<archl> abinez: 因为是动物。
 * archl 讨厌拿人类和动物比。
<abinez> 。。。。
<abinez> 去吧
<abinez> 别等想去了，
<abinez> 没机会
<archl> 。。。没有感觉美国多么有用。
<abinez> 没说美国有多好
<abinez> 只是说叫你去那里开拓
<archl> abinez: 为啥去美国开拓？合适么。
<abinez> 为啥不适合
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么刚装的13.04连不上cmcc与chinanet，只要需要网页认证的都连不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442530 为什么刚装的13.04连不上cmcc与chinanet，只要需要网页认证的都连不上，怎么弄啊~~！！！@@@###￥￥￥%%%%………………&&&*** 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuhengzhi2008 — 2013-05-25 16:32
<archl> abinez: 不知道，没想过
<abinez> 人家挤破头都想要去的
<abinez> 收拾行李出发吧
<abinez> 给自己找个前行的理由
<archl> 。我有前行的理由，但和美国没关系。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> 美国制度已经还好了
<abinez> 其实嘛，
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> 虽然在我心里仍然很烂，但是对方钱太多更没法改
<archl> 美国人钱太多了
<archl> 法律太复杂了
<abinez> 钱多是他们的事情啊
<archl> 。。。很有关系
<abinez> 怎么有关系了
<abinez> 你又不去
<abinez> 你又不去美国
<abinez> 有个猫猫的关系
<archl> 如果考虑去美国的话，就有关系了
<abinez> 等你考虑去了再说有神马罐子的关系
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 马上出发啦
<abinez> archl: 带上你中意的妹纸
<abinez> 一起出发
<abinez> 别等到从米国风光回来，你心里的妹纸成了人家的老婆
<archl> abinez: 。心中的妹子？没有哈。。。
<archl> lainme 算一个 嘿。
<abinez> 没有就快去找
<abinez> lainme: 是女孩子么？
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> 怎么可能是女孩子啊？
<archl> 。。。
<abinez> archl: 肚子唱歌了
<abinez> 你欠我3顿
<archl> abinez: 你去吧。我走了
<b33e> lainme是啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8(UEFI)下进入Live CD闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442531 我目前需要安装ubuntu来用，但是不能丢弃预装的Win8。 我的部分硬件配置： 显卡：AMD Radeon HD 7550M/7650M Graphics CPU：Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz 其余略 由于是UEFI+GPT下的Win8，所以安装前我按照 https://help.ubuntu.com/comm
<^k^> unity/UEFI 和 http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi 上的 …
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<hougelangley> 请教各位，现在android 4以后，在linux上如何挂载sdcard
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:51 
<jusss> 我计算机二级过了
<jusss> 哇卡卡
<jusss> no love lost ,no love found
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在Ubuntu10.04安装tomcat遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442534 1、 hmy@hmy123m:/opt/apache-tomcat-7.0.37/bin$ ./startup.sh Using CATALINA_BASE: /opt/apache-tomcat-7.0.37 Using CATALINA_HOME: /opt/apache-tomcat-7.0.37 Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /opt/apache-tomcat-7.0.37/temp Using JRE_HOME: /opt/jdk1.6.0_37/jre // 这
<^k^> 个与配置的一样 Using CLASSPATH: /opt/apache-tomcat-7.0.37/bin/bootstrap.jar:/opt/apach …
 * pity Fuck me! 刚一条命令写错了，把 irssi 几年的 log 清空了……
<nopcall`> 如何设置能让emacs 的scratch buffer默认的文字不能被删除呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.yangod.com/archives/43878
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ... ⇪ 当坑爹的fackbook更新功能发生在现实中 | 笑味集
<tryit> iMadper, 你们需要调试内核吗
<NotMe> knownbad 议案需要像法案那样需要三读的吗?
<royle2> momo
<royle2> ofan: 摸摸
<NotMe> knownbad 一读是法案提出者宣读议案内容，然后进入二读，议员对法案进行辩论，提出修改意见，然后表决是否进入三读，三读真正去表决法案是否生效。这是我看 wiki 后理解的，我理解得对么
<NotMe> knownbad 第二个问题是，议案是否也需要经过三读
<NotMe> knownbad 在么，一读貌似就是附议，一读，提出者宣读自己的法案内容，其他议员同意进入二读，即进行附议，得到足够的票数，则进入二读讨论。 我如此理解可以么
<NotMe> 好像错了，一读，提出者宣读完，直接进入二读
<NotMe> 附议是之前的事情
<ubunbo> 1
<feiyin> .......
<feiyin> 系统没声音了怎么整 ？ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 装了N卡驱动后，分辨率变低 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442535 如题，我的显卡是GT 525m 装了驱动后只有640 480这个分辨率，不能更改，不知道是哪里出了问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 90后の伤 — 2013-05-25 18:55
<gebjgd> ofan, 最近干么呢
<gebjgd> fivesheep_, 最近干嘛呢
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cppking> 有人知道怎么禁用ipv6吗
<tryit> cppking, 重新编译内核
<cppking> 不懂内核
<cppking> 我试过网上的很多方法，都不行啊
<cppking> tryit: 我觉得你是在取笑我吗？
<cppking> 唉，已搞定，方法挺简单的，但不用编译内核，人品素质啊。。。
<tryit> Symbol: IPV6 [=y]
<tryit> Type  : tristate
<tryit> Prompt: The IPv6 protocol
<tryit>   Defined at net/ipv6/Kconfig:6
<tryit>   Depends on: NET [=y] && INET [=y]
<tryit>   Location:
<tryit>     -> Networking support (NET [=y])
<tryit>       -> Networking options
<tryit> (1)     -> TCP/IP networking (INET [=y])
<happyaron> tryit: 不用重新编译
<happyaron> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1
<happyaron> net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1
<happyaron> net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1
<eexp> 哈皮，你有给别人复杂的方法。
<happyaron> eexp: sysctl是简单方法有木有……
<luffy> define 重新编译内核
<happyaron> eexp: ee不要误导人……
<happyaron> luffy: 可以在线禁用的有木有，重新编译内核略土啊。
<eexp> 不用改配置的。打勾就成。
<luffy> ^k^, define 重新编译内核
<happyaron> eexp: 执行仨命令就成。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ sysctl 的方法，升级系统后，基本要重新配置。。 
<^k^> luffy: define:重新编译内核 http://g.cn 另外，需要注意重新編譯核心雖然可以針對你的硬體作最佳化的步驟(例如剛剛提到 的 CPU 的問題！) ，不過由於這些最佳化的步驟對於整體效能的影響是很小很小 ...
<eexp> 那不是ub的风格和方向了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: deb系的目前还保持着兼容
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 嗯，，fedor
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 跨版本升级保留兼容的配置
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 嗯，，fedora ..太激进了
<llj> hi all
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈，手快，就没有打完就发送了
<suiang> llj hi
<^k^> llj:点点点.  20:28 
<tryit> 重新编译内核是一劳永逸的方法，我也不算是误导人吧，不懂编译内核有理了？
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 分享一个windows下运行的开源小软件,大家不介意吧,当然也是跟linux相关的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442536 玩linux,经常要在它和win系统之间交换文件,每次都懒得开虚拟机,所以就想写这么个软件 在windows系统下读取ext3/4文件系统的软件 功能如下: 支持ext3/ext4文件系统读取; 支持浏览
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ bingo
<tryit> 就说了句编译内核，啥也没说呢就说取笑呢……
<eexp> tryit: lol 你不是贱兔嘛
<tryit> eexp, 我是啊，习惯了
<eexp> 你看，估计这样问的，都是ub的新人。你们都误导了
<llj> 有人知道/var/log/mysql.log.1.gz这样的文件是由哪个程序生成的吗
<eexp> 难道不是mysql?
<tryit> eexp, syslog?
<CyrusYzGTt> llj§ rpm -qf /var/log
<eexp> syslog有其他的
<CyrusYzGTt> llj§ 我这里是 filesystem-3.1-2.fc18.x86_64
<llj> eexp 如果是mysql,那nginx也有类似的文件，nginx.log.1.gz
<eexp> 又不是所有的进程，都开启了log
<llj> CyrusYzGTt rpm?
<llj> hi suiang
<CyrusYzGTt> llj§ ..嗯，如果是deb系。就用 deb系的方法查
<happyaron> tryit: sysctl也一劳永逸有木有啊。。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 额。log哪里可以查谁产生的？
<eexp> 你那包管理而已。
<happyaron> llj: logrotate
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. rpm -ql mysql... 
<luffy> eexp, ls -l
<eexp> 安装的时候，马上生产了/var/log/xxx?
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..暇说而已
<happyaron> llj: logrotate做日志旋转
<eexp> 没道理啊
<llj> happyaron maybe
<eexp> 那只是控制日志行为吧。并不控制哪个软件可以写
<CyrusYzGTt> /etc/ 下，不是可以控制么。。
<eexp> conf里面找到，才可确认
<happyaron> eexp: /var/log/xxx 目录是软件包创建的，文件是运行时创建的。
 * happyaron 不是说fedora都切systemd的journald了么
<luffy> eexp,    man 哪段代码产生了 log.1.gz
<eexp> 如果是特定下层目录，那是可以查到。他这可不带目录
<happyaron> eexp: 不带就没法咯
<eexp> man，还不如直接去/etc下看log行
<eexp> 看conf吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者某些程式运行加参数设定位置
<eexp> inotify不知道可以监视挂钩的程序名不
<eexp> 可以inotify监视文件，然后调用lsof看操作者
 * eexp 觉得linux下的软件不流氓，不会使用其他软件名来写log。 lol
<happyaron> eexp: 那直接个syslog daemon写log的算流氓不。
<happyaron> eexp: 用rsyslog或者syslog-ng这种
<eexp> log其实是一个开放的。没机制限制谁不可写
<eexp> happyaron: 你是真去deepin了没。
<eexp> 还是挂名？
<eexp> 额。哈皮，咋不说了。你的女王呢。
<gebjgd> eexp, deepin不是挺好么
<happyaron> eexp: 扯淡……
<eexp> gebjgd: 没说不好啊。
<happyaron> eexp: md我就去给他们解决个问题。。。
<happyaron> eexp: 忙着写论文呢
<eexp> happyaron: 啥。哦。你直接说嘛。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那他们就把你的名字写上去了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 可见他们的力量是多么的薄弱
<happyaron> gebjgd: lol
<eexp> :-) 你看哈皮多牛皮。
<happyaron> ...
<eexp> gebjgd: 德国流行纹身吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 哈皮多牛皮 = happyaron ?? 
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 也可，以后就这样称呼吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ OK
<gebjgd> eexp, 对  
<eexp> gebjgd: 你搞不
<eexp> nnnnnnnd 淘宝可以查看上月的统计不。
<happyaron> eexp: ee你开网店了？
<NotMe> windows 的 ssh 隧道 和 ubuntu 运行隧道 有何不同啊
<llj> 事实证明，happyaron是对的，logrotate
<eexp> 不是啊。我上月有1w4的账，，想不出买了啥啊。
<pity> happyaron: logrotate 是日志切割吧
<eexp> logrotate有谁写的哪个log的信息？
<happyaron> pity: y
<llj> pity 可以compress
<NotMe> 在 linux 通过 ssh 隧道很容易上的网站在 windows下基本上不了啊。但我又确定ssh隧道其作用了
<happyaron> eexp: 它不管谁写的……
<llj> NotMe change DNS
<eexp> 额。那有啥用。
<NotMe> llj 额， 8.8.8.8这个么
<happyaron> pity: 额，是pityonline？
<llj> NotMe 国内8.8.4.4要好使一点
<pity> happyaron: 嗯
<NotMe> 额，谢谢
<llj> :)
<NotMe> 不对啊，我的是 路由拨号，路由已经设了 8.8.8.8 啊
<NotMe> 在windows下也要再设一次??
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu有时会死机啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442538 死机了就鼠标能动，其他什么也点不了，键盘也没反应，只能强关 关键是，前一秒我还在正常操作（比如开个网页），后一秒就挂了，为什么啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suppertbw — 2013-05-25 20:57
<NotMe> llj 路由已经设了dns了
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.4.4.4
<NotMe> .................................
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 4.4.4.4 美国 科罗拉多州布隆菲尔德市Level 3通信公司
<llj> NotMe ...
<pity> dns 别乱改，改前你起码得能 ping 通它
<happyaron> 设这些dns就不觉得上网慢么……
<gebjgd> eexp, 搞那个干嘛？
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 我是路由拨号，在路由中已经设了 8.8.8.8 ，按道理应该可以了额
<gebjgd> eexp, 除非蛋疼
<pity> Google 的 DNS 挺特殊的
<happyaron> pity: 但是在国内的anycast做得不好……
<happyaron> pity: opendns也不行……
<llj> NotMe nslookup 一下看看是哪个DNS在为你服务
<eexp> gebjgd: 以前你跟风呢
<gebjgd> eexp, 跟什么风？
<NotMe> happyaron但我的windows翻不了某些网站，但是ubuntu却可以
<NotMe> llje 
<NotMe> llj额
<eexp> 纹身 gebjgd
<pity> happyaron: 哈哈
<gebjgd> eexp, 我从来不跟风
<eexp> 那你永远是香蕉
<eexp> 融入不了那社会
<gebjgd> eexp, 不怕
<gebjgd> eexp, 融不融无所谓
<eexp> 难道你以后还落叶归根？
<gebjgd> eexp, 恩  拿着德国退休金 回国养老
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 8.8.8.8 是肯定被gfwed的
<NotMe> llj 给个完整的命令
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt但ubuntu中可以啊
<llj> nslookup www.163.com
<eexp> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 关键时刻8.8.8.8失灵
<llj> CyrusYzGTt 8.8.8.8貌似已经被GFW干掉
<CyrusYzGTt> llj§ 嗯
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 额
<eexp> 额，最近干掉的？
<CyrusYzGTt> llj§ 现在暂时用opendns
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.4.4.4  有时也用
<llj> eexp long time ago
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 4.4.4.4 美国 科罗拉多州布隆菲尔德市Level 3通信公司
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.3.2.1
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 4.3.2.1 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司
<happyaron> 不是还有个什么114.114.114.114么……
<happyaron> 当然我没实验过
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 嗯，估计你上什么网站都不太安全
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 4.4.4.4 4.3.2.1
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你觉得8888能在我镇上返回正确的结果么？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 用4.4.4.4 4.3.2.1 
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你觉得这俩能逃过去么……
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 目前还能用
<eexp> 不觉得有啥问题嘛。基本视频能看，bt有种子，差不多了。
<NotMe> 我觉得不是 dns 的问题，ubuntu啥都没动， 用 ssh隧道上得杠杠的
<NotMe> 还是依然不行
<pity> 自从我的 HTC Desire 刷了官方版本后就再也刷不了 recovery 了
<pity> 试了半天了，都不行
<NotMe> 不行，出现了一个加密身份认证的错误
<gebjgd> pity, 你需要金卡
<pity> gebjgd: 我也不常刷
<NotMe> 不过很奇怪firefox拼命上几下，能上，而且紧接着都能上
<eexp> G7那内存。。。 送人吧。 pity
<NotMe> 但360浏览器就不行
<NotMe> 试了1晚都不行
<pity> eexp: 我只是想看看这贱货刷了 4.0 的效果
<NotMe> 是不是360浏览器的问题
<pity> 应该是 S-ON 导致的
<NotMe> firefox也是要拼命试才可以，360却怎么都不行
<NotMe> 什么s-on
<pity> NotMe: 就是被锁了，Security ON
<NotMe> firefox太慢，chrome根本装不了。逼得用360
<NotMe> 怎么off 额
<eexp> 记得说以后s-on不重要了。htc官方有解锁软件。
<NotMe> 我的时电脑
<pity> eexp: HTC 还说 G7 两年前就发布新版 Sense 呢
<NotMe> 额，不是和我说，不好意思
<eexp> 估计没戏的。内存那么少
<eexp> 我直接换了
<pity> eexp: 我木有钱啊
<NotMe> 谁知道我的问题啊，改 dns 不行啊
<eexp> 预存嘛
<pity> eexp: 有钱我早换了
<NotMe> 是不是还要改啥hosts的
<pity> eexp: 还没发呢
<NotMe> knownbad 我上不去 google docs 啊
<eexp> NotMe: 啥系统。有dnsmasq?
<NotMe> 我ubuntu啥都不改，都可翻
<NotMe> windows xp
<eexp> .. 不知道。
<NotMe> ssh 隧道应该是建立了，上一些网都可翻墙，就是g+ 和 google docs 不行
<NotMe> 郁闷死我了
<gebjgd> pity, 我的htc 全用2.3呢
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 咋办
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 应该不是 dns 的问题，我改了还是不行
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 是不是还要啥子 hosts 文件的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 软件市场没办法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442539 打开以后出现加载界面 然后就自动关闭了 求大神解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 xbllzf — 2013-05-25 21:06
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt firefox 倒试试几次可以上，但我192内存太慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. w3m
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 我上的是 google docs
<NotMe> 无法与服务器建立安全连接。可能是服务器出现了问题，也可能是您没有服务器要求的客户端身份验证证书。错误 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR)：SSL 协议出错。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. googlecl 
<NotMe> 这个啥意思
<NotMe> https 的错误么
<NotMe> 我的时360安全浏览器
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 用这个上去，下载上传 ，然后本地编辑
<NotMe> 额，用这个我倒可以用firefox，我已经下载了
<pity> gebjgd: 因为我的老崩溃才故意刷的官方的 2.3，但这个版本使用相机时十之七八会崩溃，不用相机时有时候也崩溃
<gebjgd> pity, 我用的都是国内官方的  没事
<CyrusYzGTt> pity§ 说的是废话，就是老崩毁
<gebjgd> pity, htc dz
<pity> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，就是老崩溃
<pity> gebjgd: 我的是 Desire，国内所称的 G7
<NotMe> 我可能知道啥原因了， 360浏览器的安全度强制中等
<gebjgd> NotMe, 360浏览器？  你疯了？
<NotMe> 我的机器只有他用 ch... 那个核心的快点啊。 chrome 国内安装不了
<pity> NotMe: 为什么安装不了？
<pity> Chrome 现在是在线安装了？
<NotMe> pity 是得
<NotMe> 中途要下载，被墙了
<pity> NotMe: 哦，前几天我刚装过，没问题呀
<NotMe> 如果安装得聊 chrome 应该会好办点
<pity> NotMe: 哦，是装的 ubuntu 的
<NotMe> pity 在哪安装得，google 官方么?
<pity> NotMe: 好像是吧
<NotMe> windows 有没有类似 ubuntu 中强制某软件使用代理的
<NotMe> chain啥的
<pity> NotMe: Windows 也可以设置全局代理吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install google-chrome-stable 
<NotMe> 不行啊，ubuntu 也不行额，要用 chain..名字忘了来额
<gebjgd> pity, 但是我发现确实慢了
<eexp> proxychains tsocks
<gebjgd> pity, 本来想买个htc one 太贵了
<pity> gebjgd: 你指什么慢了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 对，麻痹的600多，好贵
<gebjgd> pity, 系统速度
<Pudge> gebjgd: 签合约都要300多，还是算了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 擦 你醒来了
<pity> gebjgd: 恢复下出厂设置就好了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 最近和室友做了几次？
<gebjgd> pity, 我里面东西太多了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 做个蛋
<pity> gebjgd: 我内存小，装不多
<gebjgd> Pudge, 哇  都做出蛋了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 恭喜
<NotMe> gebjgd 做了几次？你里面的东西很多？
<gebjgd> pity, dz内存多
<NotMe> 好变态额
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你不是一定要物理键盘么，htc one跟你有啥关系
<pity> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Pudge, 这年头上哪买呢
<Pudge> gebjgd: 好多啊，低端的基本都是物理键盘，还便宜
<gebjgd> Pudge, 接受现实吧  其实我就需要fullhd分辨率
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt 
<Pudge> gebjgd: 最近orange做活动，三星note II合约价1欧，好划算
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不是fullhd
<Pudge> gebjgd: 怎么叫fullhd， 
<Pudge> gebjgd: 5.7寸屏幕，还不够么
<gebjgd> Pudge, 1920x1080
<NotMe> fullhd=full hard driver
<NotMe> fullhd = full hard disk
<NotMe> 满的硬盘
<eexp> 安猪跑这么高分辨率，纯装B嘛
<Pudge> gebjgd: 1欧，知足吧
<gebjgd> Pudge, 1欧元是预付价格
<gebjgd> eexp, 和系统有什么关系
<Pudge> gebjgd: 19.9欧一个月，全欧座机手机免费，还不划算？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 过时的机器了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还只要1年合同
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我等等再说
<Pudge> gebjgd: 1欧啊，值了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 也就过时1年而已，追最新的机器不划算，太贵了啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 所以我等
<jiero> gebjgd: 等吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 可以更新你的上网本到超级本了？
<silverzhao> 最近 compiz 被从 archlinux 的官方源移除了，有人知道为什么吗？而且官网连个通告都没有的。
<jiero> silverzhao: compiz 没人维护了吧
<jiero> silverzhao: compiz 被抛弃了
<silverzhao> jiero: 呃，那为什么没有移到 aur 呢？
 * jiero 不知道
 * jiero 的网络仍然 http 不能。
<jiero> 只能https。。。
<jiero> ISP 告诉我应该没问题，不封路由，让我检查路由是不是坏了。。。
<NotMe> pity 知道怎么离线安装 chrome 了
<pity> NotMe: how？
<NotMe> google官方就有备用安装程序，  https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/126299?hl=zh-Hans
<^k^> NotMe ⇪ t: Google Chrome 浏览器的备用（离线）安装程序（适用于 Windows） - Chrome帮助
<pity> NotMe: gaoji
<gebjgd> Pudge, 其实国内有个999元的fullhd手机
<llj> bye all
<eexp> 你高分辨率，都消耗到cpu上去了。除开浏览器看得宽点，没啥了吧
<NotMe> 看爱情动作片好饿
<gebjgd> eexp, 地方大  显示的东西多啊
<eexp> 如果高清解码，直接烧cpu
<eexp> 安猪的界面，就那样设计的，哪里能显示多嘛
<NotMe> 看得菠萝大啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求教，安装VMware workstation 之后系统出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442545 请教各位，我今天安装VMware workstation之后现在想删除删除不了，而且系统也出现错误了，进入系统之后就会马上黑屏，出现整屏的字符，没有一点反应，我想修复系统，但是不知道怎么操作。 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 hyjian — 2013-05-25 22:05
<jiero> eexp: 能分辨出来最好。
<jiero> eexp: android面积还是太小
<jiero> eexp:  阿姨
<jiero> eexp: 我吃多了水果了。
 * jiero 还是想吃樱桃
<pity> jiero: ……
<jiero> pity: 什么。。。
<jiero> pity: 怎么了？
<pity> jiero: 还想吃樱桃？你孕期啊
<eexp> 樱桃炸弹
<jiero> pity: 今年吃了2次。我一直想吃樱桃呃。。。
<jiero> pity: 最喜欢的水果就是樱桃了
<eexp> T2xHvYXddaXXXXXXXX_
<pity> jiero: 可怜的孩子
<pity> jiero: 我这儿倒有冰棍儿
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<jiero> pity: 招呼我喝可可吧。
<pity> jiero: 请慢用
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<pity> jiero: :P
<eexp> 接电话？
<jiero> eexp: 你断了？
<eexp> 啊。确定是正版的罗杰。
<jiero> 刚拿起来就没声了
<eexp> lol
<jiero>  。
<jiero> pity:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-1201222267.69.teaJ8v&id=15416508199&
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 天然可可粉 100克分装-tmall.com天猫
<eexp> 便宜得，像泥土
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 茶叶自然贵
<gebjgd> eexp, 软件能显示的内容多啊
<eexp> 120半斤的新茶。
 * jiero 不喝茶。
<vanishing> eexp: e神对sublime text有什么评价
<eexp> gebjgd: 仅仅浏览器，地图这些。自己理解吧。
 * jiero 觉得茶苦而不香。
<eexp> vanishing: 不用。继续vim。
<pity> jiero: 原来可可粉是这样的
<eexp> 有香气的。 jiero
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<eexp> 海南什么茶。。我网购过好多次。 jiero 香的
<jiero> pity:  我喝这种 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12538799957&spm=a220o.1000855.1000983.1.ZCAc9e
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 美国好时可可粉 进口HERSHEY'S纯可可粉226g热巧克力 巧克力粉-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> eexp: 鼻子闻到的香味，嘴里感觉不出来。
<eexp> 。。是嘴里都有。
<eexp> 我去看看罐子
<jiero> eexp: 太苦，我大口大口喝饮料之类的——不习惯品茶。
<eexp> 香草兰红茶
<jiero> eexp: 吃冰淇淋我全部靠咬掉。
<eexp> 。联合国推荐的，喝茶最好。
<jiero> 精细小东西品味不到
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 差那么点有意思么。
<gebjgd> eexp, 地图地方也大了
<gebjgd> vanishing, 好久不见你来了
<eexp> 饮料，都是化学品出来的
<jiero> vanishing: 你来过？
<eexp> gebjgd: 是啊。就这2点
<gebjgd> vanishing, 拿到加拿大国籍了？
<gebjgd> eexp, 也不一定
<vanishing> jiero: 啥?
<gebjgd> eexp, 我现在就好fullhd的分辨率
<vanishing> gebjgd: 没。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 毕业了？
 * jiero 都没见过 vanishing 。。。
<jiero> lol
<vanishing> 昂。。
<eexp> 上超级本吧。 何必折腾手机。 gebjgd
<vanishing> jiero: lol。。好久没来了
<eexp> .
<jiero> gebjgd: 折腾超级手机吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 平板一桶天下
<eexp> jiero: 不，应该让他换视网膜。
<eexp> 做手术
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-u410-mah9gge-a850837.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Lenovo IdeaPad U410, Core i7-3517U, 8GB RAM, 1024GB (MAH9GGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
<eexp> 这样要求更高
<jiero> eexp: 其实。人的眼镜分辨率很高了
<eexp> 联想的，
<jiero> 眼睛
<eexp> 不高
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还活着
<eexp> 换一个鹰眼
<jiero> eexp: 也就 200000000 × 200000000？
<gebjgd> eexp, 我需要能随时带着的
<gebjgd> eexp, 大小如手机那样
<jiero> gebjgd: google 眼镜
<gebjgd> jiero, 不需要
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 1366x768 去死吧
<eexp> jiero: 说不定哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是fullhd
<jiero> 14寸不是最少见的尺寸么。
<alvin_rxg> 要毛 fullhd 呀
<eexp> 在本本上，倒是不能吝啬分辨率
<jiero> 只有最弱的电脑才 14寸
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 7" eeepc 表示压力很大
<eexp> 1366x768的js。好意思拿出来
<vanishing> eexp: 黑我大thinkpad分辨率。。
<vanishing> 哈哈
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  7寸玩具别来比
<eexp> jiero 知道：我买本本，几个月没买到适合的。是吧
<alvin_rxg> 两万三万的玩意儿你们要买来干啥？但就分辨率？
<vanishing> happyaron: ping
<eexp> 7“的也去死
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有2 3万
<jiero> eexp: 我网上咨询了dell，他们的回复毫无意义
<eexp> 是吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在最便宜的fullhd笔记本5000多人民币
<eexp> dell不是号称全定制嘛
<jiero> eexp: 最近几年似乎不行了
<eexp> 可能
<jiero> eexp: 全定制了，他们的促销很难搞~
<jiero> eexp: 而且成本搞
<eexp> 去兰博基尼定本本去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fullhd + i3 ?
<eexp> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, i5
<jiero> alvin_rxg: asus的
<alvin_rxg> 我到时候买 i7
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 假期？
 * jiero 没钱没钱没钱没钱
<eexp> 例假
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是德国这边就贵了
<eexp> ？
<alvin_rxg> 大致要求就是 13-14", i7 3rd, hdd+ssd
<eexp> jiero: 嗯。你先搞定手机再说
<eexp> 3代
<eexp> 没屏幕要求？ alvin_rxg
<jiero> eexp: 。怎么赚钱。
<vanishing> 我在犹豫要不要再买条内存
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 没有。大不了买个显示器
<vanishing> 现在4g单通道
<eexp> jiero: 骗嘛
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 这话中肯。
<jiero> eexp: 我骗人的时候自己都止不住笑
<vanishing> 大神来指点指点呗
<eexp> 。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 你那么有钱  一条内存还用考虑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是从国内弄个fullhd的机器核算
<eexp> vanishing: 跑blender?
<alvin_rxg> 夏天是一定要换笔记本了，换了之后就破产了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<vanishing> gebjgd: 擦。。哪来的钱
<jiero> vanishing: 卖
<jiero> vanishing: 卖课本买卖家具
<vanishing> eexp: blender这么高端不跑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都没钱买笔记本了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这款国内9k￥ http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-u410-mah9gge-a850837.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Lenovo IdeaPad U410, Core i7-3517U, 8GB RAM, 1024GB (MAH9GGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
<eexp> vanishing: 那想不出需要>4G的要求了
<vanishing> jiero: 还是卖肾来钱快
<jiero> vanishing: 快了不好补充。
<jiero> vanishing: 找好补充的
<jiero> vanishing: 买卖笔啊。
<vanishing> eexp: 我现在开个chrome， irssi
<eexp> @@
<vanishing> 1.7g， 然后1gcache
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 国内的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是，国内 9k
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键是你要那么快的cpu干嘛
<eexp> 丢了chromxxx系列吧。各种占用。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我觉得还是fullhd有用  I5足够了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为了可以用个第二个6年
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<b33e> 神说用opera
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 你这。。。幼儿园了
<vanishing> eexp: 我也感觉了。。但是opera实在不习惯。。
<vanishing> 大怒， w3m搞起
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 跑theworld吧。 lol
 * jiero 嫌一切麻烦。直接firefox默认了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是买个台式机
<jyf> en heng
<alvin_rxg> vanishing: 你不如用 curl 干脆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 搬不动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你不如买dell的 
<NotMe> 谁还记得netscape
<jiero> 管那个。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fullhd + i7 700欧元搞定
<jyf> netscape -> mozilla
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 你不如投钱到nas，然后各种“哑”终端。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪里
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dell的校园特卖
<gebjgd> http://www.dell.com/de/p/popular-laptop-deals.aspx?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs&~ck=mn#overrides=
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Günstige Laptops und günstige Notebooks | Dell Deutschland
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦779欧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dell 的翻新货很便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 8G内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接从dell.de购买
<alvin_rxg> Title: Dell Offizielle Seite | Dell Deutschland (@ dell.de)
<eexp> jiero: 支持你继续找本本。找到，告诉我
<NotMe> 还是喜欢以前的 netscape
<alvin_rxg> 15" ?
<jyf> eexp: fuck you
<eexp> ？又来？
<alvin_rxg> jyf: 支持
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我更喜欢17寸的，差点从美国买17寸
<vanishing> alvin_rxg: gnome浏览器是啥来着？
<jyf> eexp: release my nick
<eexp> 去死。那nick已经死掉了。
<jiero> vanishing: 就叫 web
<jiero> 。
<vanishing> 不是。。
<jiero> jyf: yunfan么
<jyf> jiero: yep
<jiero> vanishing: 改名了
<vanishing> 原来的project名字叫啥来着
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国的15"本来就是很便宜的好吧………………
<jiero> vanishing:  epiphany？ 
<vanishing> jiero: 哦。。对对
<jyf> jiero: got a native shell on my chrome OS
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 15寸最多了。
<eexp> 15"的，大了吧
<vanishing> 试试那玩意。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • libreoffice 文字乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442547 用libreoffice做的幻灯片拿到windows下打开，会有一些乱码，特别是从网站粘贴的内容容易出现乱码，求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 archie1234 — 2013-05-25 22:38
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 德国人都人高马大的，15" 不大
<jiero> eexp: 我能接受的最小笔记本尺寸。
<eexp> 。。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。德国人确实大。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你能移动17" ？
<eexp> 我写我的要求去。
<jyf> jiero: i am using 11" device
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要17的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我现在用的公司的tp520就是15.6的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没问题，我背包7kg
<NotMe> 德国妹子呢
<jiero> NotMe: 德国妹子比你大
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再带个厚厚的文件夹…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的身高用17吋。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 大不了10kg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有点够呛
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<NotMe> 漂亮么
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你真的不到175cm么。
<jiero> NotMe: 。。。。。
<NotMe> 德国妹子漂亮么
<jiero> gebjgd: 德国老婆漂亮么
<jiero> eexp: 。
<NotMe> jiero 他的是惠州老婆
<jiero> eexp: 伤心了你。
<jiero> NotMe: 笨，他肯定认识很多德国老婆
<vanishing> epiphany的menu是deconf-editor。。什么心态
<vanishing> dconf*
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> vanishing, 我都开始用ubuntu了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥？
<vanishing> gebjgd: 我一直是ubuntu。。
<gebjgd> jiero, hplip arch下不能用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 给你孩子玩？
<gebjgd> jiero, 对
<vanishing> gebjgd: 试过一段arch。。不顺手
<gebjgd> jiero, 你找到工作了么
<gebjgd> jiero, 还在啃老呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不找。
<gebjgd> jiero, 25岁的人了吧  还这么不靠谱呢
<gebjgd> jiero, 果然是二代
<jiero> gebjgd: 26了
<gebjgd> jiero, 我擦。
<eexp> jiero: 我发帖子了。你去看看
<vanishing> gebjgd: 目测刚才被查水表了。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 查什么水表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dell可以分期付款
<jiero> eexp:  我要我要纯 SSD，这样就不怕拖着电脑到处展示逛悠了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好合适
<eexp> jiero: 这个倒是不很重要。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dell要买的话，找特价
<jiero> eexp: 你就等新的intel cpu呗
<eexp> 等
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 分期付款不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2年的话 每个月38欧元
<jiero> eexp: MeaCulpa  下午玩七龙珠，感觉不错，但是死机了——
<eexp> 啥。。平台
<jiero> eexp: 就是个 quake3 mod发展出来的
<eexp> 分期付款，不是房奴才说的嘛。
<eexp> 额，q3的mod?
<eexp> 给截图看看
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 德国穷人多
<eexp> 福利那么好。工资也高啊
<jiero> eexp: 不进去了。容易死。 http://zeq2.com/lite/?page_id=33
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Download – ZEQ2 Lite
<gebjgd> eexp, 就因为福利好   工资就不高
<gebjgd> eexp, 挣钱还是在天朝
<eexp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvOYZ7BZ6K8 jiero
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ Truques e Dicas no DBZ-Zeq2-Lite [FBIgamesBR] - YouTube
<eexp> gebjgd: 额。
<jiero> eexp: 哦
<jiero> eexp: 都是高福利，低收入的意思其实说的是企业
<jiero> eexp: 不容易一下子鹤立鸡群
<jiero> eexp: 不容易成千万富翁，百万富翁很容易
<jiero> gebjgd: 对把
<gebjgd> jiero, 不对
<gebjgd> jiero, 你在一个法制健全的国家很难暴富
<eexp> 擦。人都是飞的啊。
<gebjgd> jiero, 而你在天朝就能做到
<jiero> eexp:  。。。
<jiero> eexp: 不知道龙珠么。。。
<eexp> 这。。。
<eexp> 没物理特性了啊
<eexp> 纯q3作弊模式嘛
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  eexp 竟然不知道龙珠lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 其实也不是。
<eexp> 我看过。多数还是地上跑的嘛
<eexp> 顺便说句，我看龙珠的时候，你还没出生。 jiero lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 我舅舅找到了他致富的办法了。。。虽然刚找到。不过一对夫妇，一年15万$ 也算可以了呃。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 配种？
<gebjgd> jiero, 专治不孕不育？
<eexp> 香港那啥台先放的这动画
<jiero> gebjgd: 无理取闹。。。
<eexp> jiero: 试管？
<eexp> 额，不对，1年15w
<Guest71256> 有没有人用android-x86
<jiero> gebjgd: 护士一年5万很正常不是。。。
<eexp> Guest71256: 玩具
<eexp> jiero: 护士？
<jiero> eexp: 。怎么了？
<Guest71256> 有人要 CRT 吗
<eexp> 如果占用全部时间的工作，那不能致富。
<Guest71256> 我卖
<jiero> eexp: 为啥呢。
<eexp> momo Guest71256 的额头。
<eexp> jiero: 自己想嘛。
<Guest71256> eexp, 我没有额头
<jiero> eexp: 我从来没想过要变富，让我突然想这种事，我怎么知道。
<eexp> 发烧，烧掉额头了？
<Guest71256> eexp, 对
<eexp> jiero: 占用全部时间的工作，直接可以算出成本啊
<jiero> eexp: ？
<gebjgd> Guest71256, 自己留着吧
<gebjgd> Guest71256, 我以前的crt早知道送给你算了
<Guest71256> gebjgd, 很好的CRT
<Guest71256> gebjgd, 100大元拿去
<jiero> eexp: 夫妇是2个人，一个人时间全安排了，还有一人。。。
<gebjgd> Guest71256, 谢谢你
<eexp> jiero: 到底啥工作
<gebjgd> Guest71256, 还不够电钱的呢
<Guest71256> gebjgd, 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 网上卖衣服
<eexp> @@ 这啥。一年一对夫妇的衣服？
<gebjgd> ee
<eexp> 咋
<jiero> eexp: 。。。一对夫妇，是说我舅舅一家。。
<gebjgd> eexp, 显然网上卖衣服都比你挣的多了
<eexp> 那是可能。
<eexp> jiero: 你那语法，是有歧义
<jiero> eexp: 哪种方向歧义？
<eexp> 袋鼠国中文
<jiero> eexp: /
<Guest71256> 睡觉
<eexp> 咋乐乐正常呢。
<eexp> lol
<tryit> 写了第一个能正常工作的驱动，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<eexp> 写一个usb驱动吧。我抄抄，
<tryit> eexp, 看着ldd，入门不易啊
<jiero> eexp: 你的中文和我的八斤八量
<eexp> 我是在乎usb。一直没理解。一直想做usb设备。
<tryit> eexp, 你不是对硬件很透吗？写驱动应该很容易
<eexp> jiero: 才不。
<tryit> eexp, 我对硬件一窍不通
<eexp> usb的没理解啊。 tryit
<eexp> 有mcu带usb的，唉。。
<eexp> 说不定，反向，从系统这边理解，还容易些。
<tryit> eexp, ldd其余部分看完了都？
<eexp> 没。我没你那么有空钻研啊。
<tryit> eexp, 崩溃了，刚在虚拟机里装了个gentoo，忘了把grub安装到分区里……
<eexp> 这小事嘛
 * eexp 觉得贱兔不环保。浪费电。
<eexp> lol
<tryit> eexp, 现在尝试在虚拟机里调试
<eexp> 那不是要强劲的机器。。要求更高
<gebjgd> eexp, 用gentoo的都是高手
<eexp> 那是
<eexp> 希望 tryit 在贱兔里面再调试一个虚拟机，跑另外一个贱兔。
<gebjgd> eexp, 太蛋疼了
<eexp> 测试性能嘛
<eexp> 测试如何最优化
<eexp> 通常说法是：压力测试
<tryit> eexp, 我现在就是在gentoo里虚拟了个gentoo，然后debug kernel
<gebjgd> eexp, 压蛋测试？
<gebjgd> 金三胖子又来了
<eexp> tryit: 。。。你太强了。
<eexp> gebjgd: 你看，这才是认真的人 -> tryit
<tryit> eexp, 驱动调试太蛋疼啊，被逼的
<gebjgd> eexp, 管蛋用
<gebjgd> eexp, 不照样吃毒大米
<eexp> 学术派，是需要的啊
<eexp> 要不，你哪里来的手机用，哪里来的电脑用
<Guest87714> 外星人来啦！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！111
<vanishing> 金三胖在哪
<eexp> roylez: 有人找你
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<gebjgd> vanishing, 近三胖的特使到北京了
<gebjgd> vanishing, 你现在干嘛呢
<Guest87714> 惊爆！！！！！
<RonaldBai> 打听个个东西: 有没有用github pages(静态html页面)做slide的工具?能给个链接么?
<Guest87714> sohu有 大宅门 看啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<vanishing> gebjgd: 吃东西。。
<Guest87714> vanishing, sohu有 大宅门 看啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<Guest87714> vanishing, 看完给评价
<eexp> RonaldBai: 静态的，不支持js嘛。slide没戏吧。
<vanishing> Guest87714: 啥玩意。。你拍的么。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 我是说的生活学习的状态
<Guest87714> 21世纪出了个 大宅门.........
<vanishing> gebjgd: ibm狗一只。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 超强  进入18摸了
<gebjgd> vanishing, 能给居留么
<Guest87714> 看完 TED 觉得 大宅门 之类的片太恶心了     21世纪的垃圾
<vanishing> gebjgd: 我家住公司旁边。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 我是说合法的居留
<gebjgd> vanishing, 已经毕业了？
<vanishing> gebjgd: 我是移民。。
<Guest87714> 有人用QQ吗
<gebjgd> vanishing, 哦哦哦
 * b33e is back (gone 00:12:24)
<Guest87714> vanishing, 介绍我！！！多少钱
<NotMe> 终于装了 chrome 了
<Guest87714> vanishing, 你生活太好了 还可以移民
<b33e> 传说ubuntu13.10 用chromium默认
<Guest87714> vanishing, 你是中介吗 多少钱一位呢
<vanishing> Guest87714: ~.~
<vanishing> 我是高中大学就来了。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 我一个同学也是和你一样  移民加拿大
<Guest87714> vanishing, T_T
<Guest87714> vanishing, 你是什么天才之类的吗 怎么可以合法移民了
<gebjgd> Guest87714, 国内有这样的名额
<Guest87714> gebjgd, 什么样的名额？
<gebjgd> Guest87714, 不知道
<Guest87714> gebjgd,    :) vanishing 是特务吧
<vanishing> Guest87714: .....
<vanishing> 原来移民不难啊。。
<eexp> 18m?
<Guest87714> vanishing, ???
<Guest87714> vanishing, 现在难？
<vanishing> 现在难了些
<Guest87714> vanishing, 哦
<vanishing> eexp: 是啊。。
<Guest87714> vanishing, 你那边金融危机了吗
<vanishing> Guest87714: 金融危机？
<vanishing> 加拿大屯有金融么。。。
<eexp> vanishing: 酷胖老说18m工资低。真低？
<Guest87714> vanishing, 。。。。。。
<vanishing> 哪来的危机
<vanishing> eexp: 不高是真的
<NotMe> Guest87714 你去捅一下某高官的屁眼然后跑到美领事就好了
<vanishing> eexp: 跟微软google没的比
<eexp> 哦
<Guest87714> NotMe, 怎么捅
<vanishing> eexp: 擦。。。当初微软面试把我飞到西雅图了， 最后没过
<gebjgd> vanishing, 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> vanishing, 你不是已经移民了么
<Guest87714> vanishing, 哦！！！微软黑客！
<gebjgd> vanishing, 还没国际呢？
<eexp> vanishing: 现在，你有18m的工作经验，然后可以再去嘛。lol
<NotMe> Guest87714 拿一香肠捅额
<vanishing> eexp: 18m的经验好用么。。。
<Guest87714> eexp, 经验论m计算的？
<vanishing> gebjgd: 国际啥。。。
<eexp> 说不定ms需要其他公司的内部信息。然后你直接升经理。 vanishing
<Guest87714> NotMe, 。。。
<vanishing> eexp: 我擦。。e神果然是特工的料。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 国籍
<eexp> lol 挖墙角的事情，还少？
<vanishing> gebjgd: 挣扎入不入呢。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 还是长居
<vanishing> gebjgd: 还没入籍
<Guest87714> vanishing, 被蒙骗了
<gebjgd> vanishing, 那就是有长居了
<vanishing> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ Sublime Text: The text editor you'll fall in love with
<vanishing> 这玩意说实话用着挺不错的
<gebjgd> vanishing, 没用vim好用
<Guest87714> 链接不上
<vanishing> gebjgd: 说实话吧， 我感觉比vim好
<vanishing> 但是ssh的话还是得用vim
<piggybox> vanishing: 我也觉得，可惜不开源
<eexp> 个人感觉嘛。比如双光标啥的。
<vanishing> piggybox: 70美刀的license啊啊啊啊
<gebjgd> vanishing, 像 piggybox 取经  他也是加拿大移民  已经入籍了
<vanishing> 内存条都出来了
<piggybox> 取个p，入籍还不简单
<NotMe> 果然用了chrome 就能上 google docs 了，确实是360浏览器的问题，360就一太监，用了代理也翻不了墙
<vanishing> eexp: 他有个vintage mode， 虽然远远赶不上vim
<piggybox> vanishing: 不过不花钱也可以一直用
<vanishing> piggybox: 恩， 不过st3内测用不了
<vanishing> 速度提升很大
<vanishing> plugin用的python3
<eexp> 应该是有些特点的，只是特点用不上的话，就没特点了。 vanishing
<eexp> 我恨py的插件。lol
<vanishing> eexp: 取代不了vim滴
<piggybox> 总比vimscript写的容易看些
<eexp> 这倒是
<eexp> vim我都觉得垃圾多了。应该精简50%功能。
<NotMe> gebjgd google云端硬盘也有类似dropbox的客户端，可以同步本机和云端
<eexp> NotMe: insync?
<NotMe> 不过貌似只有 windows 版
<eexp> ？？
<eexp> 臆想症
<vanishing> 貌似只有第三方的？
<eexp> ？
<NotMe> eexp 刚上 google drive 看到的， 在linux时访问google drive时没看到
<gebjgd> NotMe, 屁  用了很久了 
<gebjgd> NotMe, google drive
<gebjgd> NotMe, linux上照样用
<eexp> 曾经吧。有bug。一气之下，删除了。
<NotMe> gebjgd 同步客户端额
<Guest87714> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/picture/fun/0121/134809.html
<^k^> Guest87714 ⇪ ti: 漫画：中国程序员 VS 外国程序员_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<NotMe> linux上google drive 没看到这个，可能是只有 windows 版
<gebjgd> NotMe, 直接网页版用
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 睡觉算了
<NotMe> 我也是啊，我看到的是有点类似 dropbox 那样的，与本机文件同步的
<Guest87714> 有程序员吗
<Guest87714> 请你罢工吧
<NotMe> 我没装，不知道确实是如何的
<NotMe> 他的说明有点类似 dropbox的
<Guest87714> 害人害自
<Guest87714> 程序员！！！请相信我！如果你回家种田1年，你人身价上涨 10 倍
<lihai> 。。。。
<Guest87714> 如果你工做1年 身价下降10倍
<lihai> 家里没地怎么种
<Guest87714> lihai, 玩
<Guest87714> lihai, 大游戏就行了
<vanishing> Guest87714: 你给地么。。。北京四环里面给块我就去
<lihai> 真是累死，项目经理跟老板吹进度，我们这些手下的天天累死累活
<Guest87714> vanishing, 是休息养生的时候了   休息1年    犹如 在水一方，如鱼得水
<gebjgd> vanishing, 北京   你还去？
<gebjgd> vanishing, 那不适合人类生存的地方
<Guest87714> lihai, 美国今年超过1万亿美金放在打包市场   你可以要求提高工资了
<vanishing> Guest87714: 修养生息得用裤腰带扎紧脖子
<Guest87714> lihai, 要不你今年年底   工资买不了 一条内裤了
<Guest87714> 资本膨胀的年代
<Guest87714> vanishing, 你是高人，休息一年还怕找不了工作？
<vanishing> Guest87714: 我得有钱休息一年
<Guest87714> 就是程序员钱少不懂经济 给老板有多余的钱炒房
<Guest87714> 搞到现在没有一个程序员有钱可以买房的
<NotMe> 我的机器跑不动google docs 啊
<Guest87714> 辛苦的程序员。。。给老板的印象是：这家伙真的是只猴子
<NotMe> Guest87714 你是程序员吧
<vanishing> 不辛苦的程序员跟人的印象是：乞丐。。
<Guest87714> 不相信我没有关系   反正今年年底   1万亿美金来了。你工资没有涨。等死了
<Guest87714> 高工资是程序员的权利！但他们竟然不知道
<Guest87714> 没有工会
<NotMe> 192内存的机器有啥办法跑 gogle docs 额
<Guest87714> 中国的经济会给程序员的低收入搞死的
<Guest87714> 这里 社会分配制度太无理了
<NotMe> 工会是分月饼，和为老板说话而不是为员工说话的
<gebjgd> Guest87714, 你说的是中国
<Guest87714> gebjgd, 对
<gebjgd> Guest87714, 和你聊天的这些人都是在海外的
<Guest87714> gebjgd, 不是吧
<gebjgd> Guest87714, vanishing 在加拿大
<Guest87714> 工会打压工人   
<vanishing> ~.~
<vanishing> Guest87714: 外国政府都快被工会搞死了
<vanishing> Guest87714: 垃圾工人的工资，福利。。啧啧
<vanishing> 一般人没关系进不去
<NotMe> vanishing 国外的工人恨中国的工人
<Guest87714> vanishing, 说中国人聪明的都是难残
<Guest87714> NotMe, 所以中国工人应该回家种田
<NotMe> vanishing 以前一罢工，老板就怕，现在一罢工，老板就威胁把工种搬到中国
<Guest87714> 现在是全球经济一体了   工资不平等   就没有公平竞争
<vanishing> NotMe: 工种不一样吧
<Guest87714> 如果中国分配制度不改   过几年世界就出大问题了
<Guest87714> 回家种田吧
<vanishing> 垃圾工人要是在多伦多一罢工， 吓尿市政府
<Guest87714> 种田光荣
<vanishing> 有人在用aron的fctix ppa么？
<Guest87714> 工人打工一生   就像那石头炸自己的脚   
<vanishing> 特别是里面的sogou
<NotMe> vanishing 你说的是市政，这个不可能带到中国代工啊。 现在是需要技术需要创意的留在他们国内，又脏又累，流程式的全搬到中国
<vanishing> NotMe: 对啊
<gebjgd> vanishing, 直接用google就行了
<Guest87714>  到头来没了脚 ，靠双手也无法自力更生了
<vanishing> gebjgd: 我现在就在用google
<vanishing> 我是好奇 
<vanishing> 前天的时候突然sogou就不好用了
<vanishing> 什么都没变
<NotMe> vanishing 你在加拿大多久了
<vanishing> NotMe: 9年了。。
<gebjgd> vanishing, 那就是了 
<NotMe> vanishing 对国会了解多少
<gebjgd> vanishing, google足够用了
<vanishing> NotMe: 对政治了解不多
<NotMe> vanishing 看维基，法案需要三读通过，议案需要吗？
<NotMe> 那我还是等美国色男吧
<Guest87714> vanishing, 程序员勤劳一生   到头来成了历史罪人
<Guest87714> 程序员不懂什么是该争取的
<NotMe> Guest87714 别说程序员啦，哪个都不懂争取。
<NotMe> Guest87714 上面那些官不是看百姓脸色办事，百姓看官的脸色办事。
<Guest87714> 原来令人兴奋的coding   竟成了令人内疚的coding
<NotMe> 这社会，有谁真的会为自己争取的。不是不会，而是无法争取。这不单是程序员吧
<Guest87714> NotMe, 程序员就算个代表吧，其他工人什么的比程序员更脑残
<NotMe> Guest87714 你看 vanishing 说的，市政工人一罢工，市政就吓尿了。 中国的环卫工人感罢工吗？
<Guest87714> NotMe, 程序员知道自己不会成功   其他工人竟然觉得自己很 成功
<Guest87714> NotMe, 人家是清洁工   这里是垃圾老
<Guest87714> 无论是 思想还是  。。。。。。。。。。。
<Guest87714> 人家事项清洁   这里思想 垃圾
<NotMe> 我的意思是，在中国不单程序员如此。
<Guest87714> 我思想明明很  清洁   。 但人家却说我思想 肮脏
<vanishing> 我擦。。现在饭店reserve table还有密码了。。
<Guest87714> 历史再一次重演了   如果分配制度不该   过家强大之时便是9过联军进犯之日
<NotMe> 分配制度不是关键，关键是如何产生这个分配制度的制度
<Guest87714> 这次  美国老不内战  9 国 来了      ：永无翻身之日了
<Guest87714> NotMe, 被忽然
<NotMe> 你在人大中有人为你争取利益吗？没有，就挨宰。现在人大没有一个是为百姓的，全是共党的花瓶，共党一手遮天。
<Guest87714> 各位不争取   自己的权利            日后     圣人  某某 也救不了你了
<NotMe> 这情况你去期待共党会为你定啥子分配制度？
<Guest87714> 自己争取
<Guest87714> 进不行  就退   
<NotMe> 所以说关键是什么可以让你争取
<Guest87714> 对付强敌    （游击可行）
<Guest87714> NotMe, 种田
<NotMe> 盼望着来一明君为你分糖？还是自己找个代表去国会为你争取利益？
<Guest87714> NotMe, 有吃的还用写code ???
<vanishing> Guest87714: 钻大兴安岭藏起来游击么
<NotMe> 或者所有人都去争取利益
<Guest87714> vanishing, 游击 的意思不是钻大兴的。。。
<NotMe> Guest87714 你说的是现实，但是什么可以改变这个现实，什么可以让共党无法只手遮天
<NotMe> 这事关键
<Guest87714> 以退为进
<NotMe> 关键的没解决，你就别想什么自己争取，别想着有什么好的分配制度
<NotMe> 找出这个关键来，你就有制度保障你可以争取，可以让你发出你得声音
<vanishing> 三权分立很重要
<vanishing> 解决这个就能好很多
<NotMe> 对，这就是关键
<NotMe> 先搞好这个，然后才有机会让你去争取。
<Guest87714> NotMe, vanishing 这不是关键
<NotMe> 现在共党霸着三权，你去争取毛啊
<vanishing> 要不你弄他个白八十个党执政， 三权不分立。。顶个屁用。。
<knownbad> 争取毛主席？
<NotMe> 去上访？
<knownbad> 贱身去。
<NotMe> 共党会为你弄个好的分配制度？他们想着如何保住政权，党内大佬如何瓜分利益
<NotMe> knownbad 回答我的问题先啊
<Guest87714> NotMe, vanishing 只要分配合理   可得   太平
<NotMe> Guest87714 你这是高空楼阁
<vanishing> Guest87714: 上哪去合理分配去
<NotMe> 关键不解决，如何得分配合理?靠共产党分糖？你都说了，这个要靠自个争取。
<Guest87714> NotMe, vanishing ”不合理“就可以了
<vanishing> 立法行政司法混一块， 一锅稀粥你还想合理分配
<NotMe> 现在有机会让你自个争取对你合理非配制度？
<Guest87714> NotMe, vanishing ”不合理“就可以了
<knownbad> 什么问题？
<NotMe> 啥不合理
<NotMe> 我和你的私聊啊
<NotMe> 本不想在这谈政治的，被 Guest87714这家伙给挑起来了
<Guest87714> NotMe, :) 我闭嘴
<vanishing> NotMe: 你现在什么distro?
<Guest87714> NotMe, 我是抱怨一下
<Guest87714> NotMe, 工作太辛苦了
<knownbad> 一读只是草案。
<NotMe> Guest87714 没事额。只是在这说太多政治的，会被 ben 的
<Guest87714> NotMe, 你被 “合理” 了
<Guest87714> NotMe, 哦
<NotMe> 我怎么被合理了
<Guest87714> NotMe, 我闭嘴
<Guest87714> T_T   好了  ，我酒散了
<NotMe> 我没说你说的不是事实，你说的都是对的，但你说的不是关键，关键的没解决，你所想的自己争取合理分配，做不到的
<Guest87714> NotMe, 恩
<Guest87714> NotMe, 怎么样都没有关系，我愿意对自己做的承担后果 （人无完人。只是希望他人少犯错）
<Guest44171> 怎么说话
<Guest44171> 啊哈！发出来了！
<NotMe> knownbad 看到我的问题了么?
<Guest44171> 新手啊！什么都不懂
<NotMe> 色男去贱身了
<Guest44171> 妹子有用这个的吗？
<vanishing> NotMe: 大律师？
<Guest44171> 有没有人看到我的话？
<nooblee> 。。有看见
<NotMe> Guest44171 没
<NotMe> vanishing 不是
<NotMe> 为什么这么说
<NotMe> 我是 knownbad 的学生
<Guest44171> 坑我呢？
<vanishing> NotMe: 不是。。我是说knownbad。。。
<NotMe> Guest44171 /nick 名字
<NotMe> 额
<Guest44171> 不会玩啊！
<NotMe> vanishing 我怎么知道，他总去贱身
<vanishing> 哈哈。。贱身好啊， 吸引妹子
<NotMe> Guest44171 /nick KissKnownbad
<knownbad> 屁话，我不学无术。
<NotMe> 呵呵
<NotMe> knownbad 看到我问题了么，在你私聊里
<knownbad> 是被缠着，随便说说而已。
<NotMe> 谁让你是美国色男
<NotMe> 不缠你缠谁额
<vanishing> 难道NotMe是妹子。。
<NotMe> 我也想
<vanishing> 我记得坛子里原来有妹子啊
<NotMe> vanishing 你了解国会的，我就缠你不缠他了
<Guest44171> 好坑！
<vanishing> 完全不了解。。。。
<NotMe> Guest44171 改个名字额， /nick nickname
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad> 走了
<vanishing> 从此irc里多了个叫nickname的兄弟。。
<NotMe> 看到了么，看到了，等你贱身好iuilai
<NotMe> 回来
<piggybox> vanishing: lol
<NotMe> 我也得关机休息
<Guest44171> 做了
<NotMe> 怎么还是这个名字
<Guest44171> 怎么改不过来
<vanishing> 很明显。。因为nickname被注册了
<vanishing> lol
<NotMe>  /nick 后面改个你喜欢的额
<Guest44171> 不懂啊
<piggybox> Guest44171: 你是用freenode的web界面上irc的？
<Guest44171> 今天第一次用
<vanishing> 是的。。
<vanishing> piggybox: 是的。。
<NotMe>  /nick aaaabbbb
<NotMe> 后面起个名字就好了额
<Guest44171> 对
<Guest87714>  /nick bbbbaaaa
<NotMe> 前面别空格
<vanishing> 莫要加空格
<Guest44171> 好多命令还不会
<iLoveKnownBad> 像这样
<NotMe> orly
<vanishing> :)
<vanishing> lol
<vanishing> 不可能得逞的
<Guest44171> 好高端
<Guest44171> 以后慢慢学
<atomCat> 我怎么直接被踢离线了
<vanishing> atomCat: 啊哈哈
<atomCat> 呵呵
<Guest44171> 今天有点晚了
<atomCat> 额
<atomCat> 慢走
<atomCat> 我也得下了
<Guest44171> 先睡
<vanishing> 88
<Guest44171> 明天还要做水力学
<atomCat> knownbad 我健弟弟去
<Guest44171> 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<atomCat> 88
<atomCat> 我也下了
<vanishing> 88
<tryit> eexp, 你也挺早的啊
<eexp> tryit: 也不是。是居然这么早，，，就睡醒了。hoho
<tryit> eexp, 呵呵，我六点半就起来了
<eexp> 估计等下，还睡回龙觉
<tryit> ……
<eexp> :D
<tryit> 我现在考虑有没有必要买些硬件，为了学习驱动开发
<eexp> tryit: 用minidlna没
<eexp> 折腾驱动，是要有硬件的。支持
<tryit> eexp, 恩，我也考虑了
<eexp> 你写的那类驱动呢
<tryit> 没minidlna
<tryit> 现在刚开始学习啊，并口串口USB口
<tryit> 不能总写一些内存中虚拟的驱动……
<eexp> 现在机器上，没考虑并口的需要了哦。
<eexp> 串口，全是usb的2310系列转的
<eexp> 基本就是usb天下了
<tryit> 恩
<tryit> 我对硬件接口啥的都一窍不通，正好向你请教请教
<eexp> 没问题的。知道的都说。
<tryit> eexp, 呵呵
<tryit> 还是想按照LDD上面的顺序一章一章来
<tryit> 不知道有没有必要买些东西，具体也不知道买些啥
<eexp> 驱动，我没写过。只知道纯硬件方面的。
<eexp> 买一个usb转串口的线。2根，串口互联。输出信息直接显示到本机终端就是。
<tryit> 有没有套装卖？字符设备、块设备和网络设备、包括并口串口和USB等等
<eexp> 这不知道
<eexp> 没见过专门开发用的套装
<tryit> 恩，估计很少见我这种需求，^_^
<eexp> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.64.8s1k2I&id=1265104705
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ USB转RS232线 USB转串口线笔记本串口 支持mini2440 TQ2440-淘宝网
<tryit> 恩，我看看
<eexp> 完蛋。喝完牛奶，想睡觉了。lol
<tryit> 今天早上把笔记本风扇清理了一下，gentoo里虚拟个gentoo，温度飙升到85了，清理之后75
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-26
<abinez> roylez: 早
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • KDE 4.11 将会是最后一个KDE 4系列的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442568 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTM3Nzk 一旦4.11发布，开发人员将会把重心转移到KDE 5 上面，4.11将会提供2年的bugfix支持。 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-05-26 8:06
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 13.04 Flash 字体模糊不清 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442569 各位 Ubuntu 的先进大家好 如附图所示，网游的字体非常模糊 已经试过修改 /etc/fonts/conf.avail/49-sansserif.conf，无效 各种 Windows 字体也装上了，同样无效 不知道是否有其他有效的解决办法？ 在此先谢过了 统计信息:
<^k^>  发表于 由 joaoko — 2013-05-26 8:10
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 13.04网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442572 重启网络服务后会导致桌面什么都没有了，有时会窗口没有了标题行，桌面状态栏，侧边栏也没有了。 /etc/init.d/networking restart service networking restart 在tty重启lightdm后，出现黑屏，只有一个光标在闪。 然后只能reboot 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-05-26 9:06
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64位 Dr.com上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442574 求可用软件，学院提供的是乱码！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 搞软件的人人 — 2013-05-26 2:05
<lingshu> 有人吗？
<^k^> lingshu:点点点.  10:44 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助双系统安装ubuntu，分区时看不到windows分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442575 华硕 N56 笔记本电脑, 预装Windows8,怀疑是UEFI的问题，用Linux好多年了，没遇到过。使用ubuntu12.04 64位版本，问题描述如下： (1) 不喜欢windows8,先安装windows7+ubuntu，但是光盘启动后都无法安装下去,
<^k^> 知道是UEFI的问题，采用用Legacy+MBR的方式安装 (2) 进入BIOS, 启用Launch CSM …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ntfs-3g的资源占用好高啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442577 看到有说ntfsprogs效果好点的帖子，但是09年的，感觉价值不是很大了。 因为要挂PT(教育网PT)，上传快的时候机器很卡，ntfs-3g的CPU占用很高。 求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 icelee123 — 2013-05-26 11:01
<iwii> kk@ub5:~$ nautilus --version
<iwii> GNOME nautilus 3.6.3
<iwii> 速度快了很多
<yjcsuper> hello
<iMadper> GNOME nautilus 3.8.1  -- 从没觉得快
<^k^> yjcsuper:点点点.  11:18 
<iMadper>  
<yjcsuper> 有朋友用那个empaythy 的google talk吗？现在怎么无法登录上了
<art_> /msg/par
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • openshot如何使用，我快被它搞崩溃了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442579 一早起来就折腾，最终无奈透顶！ 添加各种效果没反应，最让人悲催的是在我将视频导出到桌面时它竟显示我没有在此文件夹写的权限！天地良心，我要是在我的主文件夹都没有写的权限了，那我还能干什么。
<yjcsuper> 不好用就不用呀，用别的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04 Unity桌面崩溃,什么都没用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442581 问题：RT 症状：桌面登录后只显示壁纸，上面板、驱动器等什么全部都没有了，但是用alt+ctrl+T可以打开终端，同样也可以在终端中打开firefox、google等。一句话：桌面上原有等面板都消失了。 系统：ubuntu 13.04 统计信息:
<^k^>  发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-05-26 11:33
<yjcsuper> nautilus 在终端输入一个这样的命令nautilus
<yjcsuper> 看出来吗？
<yjcsuper> 还有可以把那个桌面特效关了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 换opensuse12.3啦！真心比ubuntu好太多了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442584 yaST真的太强大 了，都不用命令就搞定双系统启动顺序了，磁盘挂载也不需要命令，想挂哪就挂哪。DVD版本的安装完fcitx就能用了，fcitx设置里面可以直接下载皮肤！系统也比ubuntu流畅多，看来可以用好长时间了！ 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-05-26 11:54
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何表达这个意思：选中光标后面所有的文本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442585 在vim中，如何表达：选中光标后面所有的文本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-05-26 12:10
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 都不在么。
<jiero> lainme: 还宅在宿舍？
<jiero> 都没人了
<jiero> iMadper: 你在不
 * jiero 戳戳 alpha080  alvin_rxg  abinez  iMadper  happyaron  imtxc 开溜
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 每次进入登录界面就有个男的在说话，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442586 原来没有的，现在不知道怎么回事有了。每次到登录界面，他和说 welcome to work…… 然后我输入密码的时候每输入与个字母他都读出来。。。好奇怪的声音，受不了了。。 有人说是装了屏幕
<^k^> 讲述人的功能？ 但是我没查到这个东西啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinqiji …
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<iMadper> qiao: y?
<iMadper> qiao: what's up?
<lingshu> 这里有HTC粉吗？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GHDL是被淘汰了嘛？ubuntu12.04如何安装GHDL啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442587 主页上说sudo apt-get install ghdl安装，但是我试了一下，不行的 “[sudo] password for sean: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用
<jiero> 有人麼。
<jiero> 預計一下，linux下遊戲數超過1萬還需要幾個月？
<lingshu> 哈哈
<lingshu> 这个找小鸡
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 用耳機當音箱。
<ggarlic> ls
<jiero> 不想戴那個線不夠長的耳機。
<jiero> lingshu: ？小雞？
<lingshu> 它是gamux的站长
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 那是什麼。
<lingshu> http://gamux.org/
<^k^> lingshu ⇪ t: Linux游戏下载站 | 为Linux用户的娱乐性而奋斗!
<lingshu> 你去看看就知道了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 盜版站。
<jiero> blocklist
<jiero> blacklist。
<lingshu> 盗版？？没有吧
<jiero> lingshu: 那麼授權呢。
<lingshu> 这个我也不清楚
<lingshu> 我不是那个站的工作人员
<jiero> lingshu: 沒授權，就是盜版的意思。
<lingshu> 有的游戏就是免费的
<jiero> lingshu: 恩。是。
<jiero> lingshu: linux下免費的遊戲我玩過80%。
<lingshu> 哦
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 7.4 要发布了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442590 发现论坛里面没人贴这新闻, 贴一下( https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/vim_announce/ZWWgK9aXQ2Y/IMObY8lBFm0J ) Hello Vim users, We are now at patch level 7.3.931. In a few weeks we would reach 999. I don't want to find out what happens if we go over that, so it's time for Vim 7.4! The to
<^k^> p five of the voting list: http://www.vim.org/sponsor/vote_results.php 1. add IDE fea …
<ninepillars>  /part
<jiero> ninepillars: ？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何扩大扩展分区的容量？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442592 看鸟哥linux私房菜基础的fdisk 要实际分区的时候发现no sectors available。 观察发现虽然磁盘还剩下很大可用空间，但是由于安装系统分区时，扩展分区并没有设为最大，导致fdisk无法建立逻辑分区。 我想能不能在不删除
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 已经解决-求教一下usb网卡-有线的，设备名是什么，怎么设置ip http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442594 lsusb里有 bus 001 device 005：id 0fe6:9700 kontron(Industrial computer source / ics advent)dm9601 fast ethernet adapter 在interfaces里怎么设置ip 昨天刚装机，装完后，在network-manager中都设置好了，
<^k^> 是两块网卡，内置一个用内网，usb的这个用外网。 也都能使用了。 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何退出第一个窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442596 我在给一个文档每行增加行号的时候，使用 :h line() 形成了两个窗口，现在我想关闭上面的那个help文档窗口，如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-05-26 15:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 各位大侠好,我是Thinkpad E420用户,对于安装双显卡驱动问题请大家不吝赐教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442597 各位好,我是新手接触ubuntu,有很多地方不明白,希望大家多多指教。我的笔记本型号是Thinkpad e420 安装的ubuntu版本是12.04.2 TSL 从刚开始在13.04下面安装A卡驱动重装系统10多次现
<^k^> 在转移到12.04.2下安装系统,,,,也重装了十几次了.... 我最近根据http:/ …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 清华同方u49f有人关注吗？想买来装ubuntu。。。求经验！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442600 看起来好漂亮呢！想买来装ubuntu。。。求经验！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stlxv — 2013-05-26 16:13
<t0lk> 大家好，请教一个问题啊
<t0lk> 书上说grub在引导系统时/boot/grub/有stage1等几个文件，但我在ubuntu下没有这几个文件啊，上哪里找相关资料呢
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: grub 0.97 版本。现在都是 grub 1+ 所为的 grub2
<jiangfuqiao> 大家好哦啊啊
<^k^> jiangfuqiao:点点点.  17:16 
<t0lk> alvin_rxg 上哪儿找资料呢？
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: 把书扔了吧。随便找个 archlinu, gentoo, lfs 看他们的 wiki 折腾
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 太疯狂了。。。中国电信前几天开始抽风，然后通过路由器网络不能用了。今天更新了固件，就行了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个关于个人文件共享的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442603 屏幕截图.png 如图，，，需要安装什么软件包啊，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyuen72 — 2013-05-26 17:01
<t0lk> alvin_rxg 到gentoo网站看了看，资料是挺多。但现在想知道grub究竟是如何引导系统呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你现在debian呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 只能debian
<jiangfuqiao_>  这里都没有什么用户啊
<alvin_rxg> t0lk: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/index.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xubuntu lts也行
<alvin_rxg> lts ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lts版本的 12.04
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 linux mint 也可以
<alvin_rxg> oh.
<alvin_rxg> http://ki.ki.ki/files/2013/05/26/97104fb79018a68a41e6ef4619207ec0.jpg
<Freebuilder> 原来要两脚离合的，教练都不教的。
<suiang> :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian实在是太老了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用testing又不甘心
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我老了，折腾不动了。现在开始转向写代码了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真厉害
<gebjgd> alv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都更老了  都直接用xubuntu了。 写代码只要钱的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我现在装系统都是，第一步先 dpkg -l > debs  第二步装基础系统  第三部 aptitude install `cat debs`。完事 :-/
<Freebuilder> 可以了，Debian 再怎么老，几年还有得一换，老婆还没得换呢。
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 羡慕～～ 还没有铝朋友的表示非常羡慕
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, alvin_rxg debian stable几年一换？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等到下一个 stable 呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般几年一个stable?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 2-3 å¹´
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就和ubuntu的lts一样了
<Freebuilder> http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/ 绿线到底就是 Debian stable 发布的日子。
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Release-critical bugs status, Sun May 26 06:00:00 UTC 2013
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 等夏天再考虑新的系统
<suiang> 8-)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 夏天就是20天之后么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]gedit/办公软件等的工具栏出现如下图片问题。怎么才能复原 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442612 gedit/办公软件等的工具栏出现如下图片问题。怎么才能复原 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuangbull — 2013-05-26 18:15
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=440350&p=3003686#p3003686
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: DLNA 服务 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04内核更新到最新,终于解决Ivy Bridge架构的笔记本亮度调整问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442613 小问题的改进让人感觉有人用心在做系统啊 a.png b.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-05-26 18:18
<abinez> http://upload3.mop.com/upload3/2012/0/15/12/99/201200151326600907457247979173.jpg
<suiang> slax 如何改变默认的壁纸:-(
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • WPS for Linux alpha10 这个软件友人推荐过了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442615 ubuntu WPS，是一款ubuntu下的文字编辑系统，与office可以媲美 新增： 全新2013界面 加入多语言机制，可根据需要设置语言 ET新增图表读取支持 ET新增TXT、CSV、PRN文件读写，支持多编码 ET新增XML文件读写
<^k^> ET新增XLSX文件加解密支持 WPS新增TXT文件读写，支持多编码 修复： ET …
<alvin_rxg> suiang: 跟你当前使用的环境有关系
<suiang> 我在u盘装的grub2 引导的 slax :-D 
<abinez> 神黑鲸
<abinez> 原本为天河水军总指挥天蓬元帅的坐骑。全身黝黑，故称神黑鲸。性格外向爱说话，虽然曾经向主人提供优秀战略而立功，但经常性脑残多嘴说错话。因为一次说错话，引诱天蓬元帅调戏嫦娥。嫦娥向玉帝告发后，玉帝大怒，降罪给天蓬元帅和神黑鲸。天蓬元帅被贬到高老庄，后来跟着唐僧西天取经修成正果，成为净坛使者。而神黑鲸被贬到邕江里
<abinez> ，可惜唐僧取经没路过这里，所以就不能修成正果，他的后代就是塘角鱼，作用和净坛使者一样，以别的鱼吃剩的食物作为食物，以实际行动表达对原主人的忠诚。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助,南浦月wine qq面板字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442616 安装好后系统默认时宋体,我在网上找了很多解决方法,吧wqy-microhei.tff 字体拷贝如 qq2012 drive-c 文件夹下无效,考入.wine/windows/font下无效,更改注册表也没用,求解...我想换成文泉驿微米黑,宋体太丑了.. 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 cunxinyou — 2013-05-26 19:02
<tryit> eexp, 你觉得有没有必要买个开发板来学习？给点意见～
<ubunbo> hello
<ubunbo> 谁用过 cinnamon
<^k^> ubunbo:点点点.  19:27 
<ubunbo> 谁用过 cinnamon
<ubunbo> 新内核。。。。3.8.0-22
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • [求助]debian wheezy 64位安装32位库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442619 我已经用dpkg --add-architecture i386，apt-get update增加了多架构支持，但是在安装32位库的时候总是要求卸载掉64位的库。 比如：安装libqt4-core:i386就会把libqt4-core卸载掉。 不知道大家有没有这个问题，该怎么解决。 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 zdfzr — 2013-05-26 19:28
<eexp> tryit: 想买哪种板子？关键是，买了板子，多数时间都在折腾/熟悉板子去了。
<tryit> iMadper, 在？
<iMadper> tryit: y
<tryit> iMadper, 书啃得怎么样了
<iMadper> tryit: 还在看... 进度好慢.. 你呢?
<tryit> iMadper, 照葫芦写了个最简单的驱动
<iMadper> tryit: 字符设备驱动?
<tryit> iMadper, 基于内存的字符设备
<tryit> iMadper, 是啊
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. ldd.
<iMadper> tryit: 之前我也写了... 不过没觉得有用...
<iMadper> tryit: OT_T
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，没啥用，不过肯定是有提高的
<tryit> iMadper, 我在gentoo里vmware了个gentoo又，作为测试机用
<iMadper> tryit: 直接真机测试吧...
<tryit> iMadper, 容易崩溃，不易调试
<tryit> iMadper, 代码有问题，只能rmmod -f
<iMadper> tryit: 就让他崩溃, 然后收集kdump?
<tryit> iMadper, ……
<tryit> 我看好像能使用kgdb，对kernel进行源码级的调试
<tryit> 以及调试模块
<eexp> 全部设备开启dlna，人手一个屏幕，自己看自己喜欢的。
<tryit> eexp, :)
<tryit> iMadper, 情景分析是你自己挑选的？还是同事领导建议的？
<iMadper> tryit: 自己选的. 
<iMadper> tryit: 从基础看到代码... 别的书都是讲理论居多
<tryit> iMadper, 实际上也就那几本书对吧
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. 内核的书, 不算多
<iSUSE> date
<tryit> iMadper, LDD第九章之后就需要硬件才行
<tryit> iMadper, 现在考虑该咋办呢
<iMadper> tryit: 串口设备吧
<tryit> iMadper, 笔记本没串口
<tryit> iMadper, eexp建议买个串口转USE接口的转接头
<iMadper> tryit: 我也没有... 台式机好多都没有了. 
<iMadper> tryit: 不如买个开发板.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，我今天也考虑呢
<iMadper> tryit: usb2rs232那东西真心坑
<tryit> iMadper, 想到一块了，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tryit> eexp, 大大推荐个板子～
<tryit> iMadper, 跟你们同事请教请教，我也和你买个一样的
<iMadper> tryit: 还得最好买个x86的... 
<iMadper> tryit: 买个atom的?
<tryit> iMadper, arm的
 * iMadper 我了个去, fx hang住了
<tryit> iMadper, fx?
<iMadper> firefox
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<NotMe> knownbad 问一个问题可以么
<NotMe2> knownbad 在么，你贱了很久的身了
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<eexp> adam8157: 偷偷录制了电影没。
<adam8157> eexp: 没...
<adam8157> eexp: 去影院看吧, 虽然这片子很一般
<eexp> 哦
<eexp> 意思是不值得看？
<NotMe2> 什么电影
<adam8157> eexp: 只能说还行
<adam8157> eexp: 我推荐看姜戈, 但是不适合崽崽
<NotMe2> knownbad 在么
<eexp> adam8157: .. http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/3b2b90f9f2c9c10dd89e72ab
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ Django Unchained 2012_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<eexp> adam8157: 崽崽适合看Rango
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<eexp> 你没看过？
<adam8157> eexp: 看过...
<eexp> 乖。lol
<eexp> adam8157: 你猛练习游泳去了？
<adam8157> eexp: 细啊
<eexp> adam8157: 重在练习速度，还是啥
<eexp> 练习潜水？
<adam8157> eexp: 节奏
<eexp> 。。练习节奏，那是找女朋友去练习。。
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 求介绍铝朋友啊，大婶
<adam8157> eexp: 重在锻炼和提高水平
<eexp> alvin_rxg: althuim dxp?
<eexp> adam8157: 我继续骑车+羽毛球。
<adam8157> eexp: 我也想打羽毛球啊!!!
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 求个 gps 在德国的…
<eexp> 反正这边，只有一条河。
<eexp> alvin_rxg: ... 找 gebjgd去
<eexp> adam8157: 唉，那你不过来工作。
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 他光照顾他老婆去了，才不会管我呢
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 不是德国福利好，你去政府要求啊。说你现在不幸福。
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 我一个外国人，他们才不管呢…
<eexp> 哦。 gebjgd 有国籍了。你没有？
<jiero> adam8157: 找女朋友吧。你这么正常的男人。怎么没碰到呢。
<adam8157> jiero: =,=
<gebjgd> eexp, 够8年就可以申请
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你去了那么久。。。
<gebjgd> eexp, 我还没国籍
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我有长居而已
<eexp> gebjgd: 。。你们应该走假结婚线路。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<gebjgd> eexp, 没必要  想入随时能入
<gebjgd> eexp, 考虑中
<eexp> 长沙这边，有几个德国妹子，我介绍过去吧。你们接招。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 长沙的德国妹子。。。你干嘛了
<eexp> 咋了
<jiero> eexp: 好奇而已
<eexp> 只是知道地方。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 如果骗他们，说有富翁在德国，想假结婚，多半愿意回去。
<eexp> lol
<jiero> eexp: 。。。怪叔叔
<jiero> eexp:妹妹竟然是圆脸。
<alvin_rxg> 我把 icedove 关了…
<mntcdrom> 真有吗? 看下一裸照吧
<jiero> iMadper: 又不搞NTR了你。时间不充裕了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这货有必要吗？  http://www.mydealz.de/23379/zwilling-manikure-set-fur-25e-und-12-cashback/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+myDealZ+%28myDealZ.de+-+Der+Schnaeppchenblog+mit+Z%29
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Zwilling Maniküre-Set für 27€ *UPDATE* - myDealZ.de
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  太长了 http://goo.gl/iR2b3
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Zwilling Maniküre-Set für 27€ *UPDATE* - myDealZ.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是女人？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你有老婆了？
<eexp> 德国流行同性恋。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 国内带来的想换一个，有点不行了…
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 支持 gebjgd + alvin_rxg 组合
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你看，他们这么支持，你就把你老婆借我玩玩吧
<eexp> 黄裳党，冲锋队，不都是嘛
<jiero> eexp: 一个月总有来月经的时候
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你想的美  去泡越南妹吧
 * jiero 觉得这里好情调。。。
<mntcdrom> 月经也要来
<jiero> 日日读经还是月月读经
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: konichiwa， ohaiyo？酱紫？… >.<
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 昨天她带了个大妈来吃晚餐… >.> 话说，曾经见过的她的男性友人怎么好久没来了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你要机会么
<jiero> tizen jolla firefox ubuntu
<jiero> 哈。。。
<jiero> 都太晚了。
<jiero> 前浪死在手机上
<alvin_rxg> 我这太乱了……  uploadpie.com/FCmoK
<jiero> 真心的。想自杀。
 * jiero 自杀了，就可以制止自己胡思乱想
<suiang> ....
<suiang> 睡着就不想了
<jiero> 明天继续想
<suiang> :-(
<jiero> jy
<suiang> 阿哦 我还以为你真跑去自杀了呢
<jiero> 不是吧 firefox 22
<jiero> suiang: 自杀了就失去了可能性
<suiang> jiero haha
<jiero> adam8157: 近视泳镜，你要去热带潜水摸龙虾么？
<adam8157> jiero: 就是游泳池而已啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我以前不敢去游泳池，怕下面有鳄鱼鲨鱼。
<jiero> adam8157: 甚至水蛇
<suiang> adam8157 泳池游泳 小心怀孕 :P
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 游泳池泳镜。您要戏弄那个女人。
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。突然想起来，你没去邀请女人一起游泳
<adam8157> jiero: 自己去的..
 * jiero 不明白为什么 adam8157 不勾引小姑娘
<suiang> u盘装了个slax 谁知道怎么修改默认的壁纸不？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是不想啊... 问题是勾引谁
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。问北京哥们
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于sudo和su的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442628 su和sudo是起到将当前用户切换到其他用户（默认为root）的作用，区别是sudo是临时性的，执行玩任务又切换为当前用户。本人现在有个疑问，还请大牛们指点下： 一般sudo和su是切换到root账户并执行需root权限的任务，但是切换的验证密
<^k^> 码是当前用户的，而不是root账户的密码。这样一来，不是所有其 …
<iMadper> jiero: 屁, 还能有比ntr更重要的事情
<iMadper> jiero: ntr是第一位的!
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在正在为下一个机会做准备. 
<iMadper> jiero: 谋定而后动.
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。爱之深，情之切。
 * jiero 为  iMadper 鼓掌。
<iMadper> jiero: sigh. 我还小, 还可以乱来几年~ 仅此而已~
<iMadper> jiero: :-)  
<jiero> iMadper: 我这会儿发现，姥爷家遗传好奇特，孩子都是像母亲一方的。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 是吗? 其实我都觉得我既不像我老妈, 又不像我老爸...
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<NotMe> 有个问题很急额
<iMadper> eexp: 神!
<iMadper> eexp: 肱二头肌, 怎么练?
<NotMe> knownbad 在么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你还不上？
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我身体的表皮和肌肉像妈妈，骨骼轮廓像爸爸
 * jiero 的性格谁都不像。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我的性格, 太悲剧了.. 太幼稚~ 不过我挺喜欢的~
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> iMadper:  http://baike.baidu.com/view/657520.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ ENTP_百度百科
<jiero> iMadper: 你就和小孩子没啥区别。
<jiero> 恩。特殊的小孩子
<NotMe> iMadper 这是好事知道吗，成熟了，下一步就是死亡，未成熟前都还有发展的空间。中国人的成熟了，就基本犬儒了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我也觉得自己是小孩子~ lol~
<iMadper> NotMe: 我从来都觉得自己是小孩子, 而且也很自豪~
<jiero> iMadper: 我正好相反，我不认为自己是小孩子，而是认为别人说成熟的人不成熟。
 * iMadper 赤子之心 人皆有之 贤者能勿丧耳
<iMadper> jiero: 当小孩子多好... 
<NotMe> iMadper 还是小孩的话，就会有创意，有很多可能...
<jiero> iMadper: 我感觉我从小到大差不多——但年龄不是了
<jiero> NotMe: 谁说小孩就有创意了？
<jiero> NotMe: 只是那些伪装成熟的人自己没创意罢了
<NotMe> jiero 要看哪的小孩。中国的小孩过早成熟，不懂玩，装大人
<NotMe> jiero 很多创意都是靠玩，玩出来的
<jiero> NotMe: 创意其实是人生目的的一部分。。。
<NotMe> jiero 问题是中国人过早成熟
<jiero> NotMe: 太大了。是行动目的的部分
<jiero> NotMe: 成熟就是接受的话 - 美国那副总统说的是
<NotMe> jiero 过早成熟，什么都顺应社会。就算创业，也是看着哪些有钱赚做哪些，而不是哪些好玩做哪些。
<NotMe> jiero 很多创意，本身就是为了自己好玩，或者觉得有意思。但后来发展却出乎意料。 博客，虽现在不再流行，但你看看之前是怎么产生的。
<jiero> NotMe: 。。。不需要对我说教这些的。。。
<NotMe> 还有那些车库一族。他们都是带头人，很多并不知道是否可行。
<NotMe> 没和你说教，只是感叹而已
<NotMe> 中国人都是看哪些流行，赶什么。
<jiero> NotMe: 消费主义的中国，物质流。
<NotMe> 中国的企业家，基本是生意人，而不是创意者。
<jiero> NotMe: 从性格比例来说，很正常的。
<jiero> 世界是靠不到10%的人推动的，其他的人要不跟风，要不拖后退
<NotMe> 我没说教什么，只是感叹。感叹为什么新的东西总是别人出来，中国凑，而不是反过来。
<jiero> NotMe: 因为中国人宣传太麻烦。
<NotMe> jiero 这个没问题啊，我感叹的是这10%的人没一个在中国
<jiero> NotMe: 我在
<jiero> 哈哈
<NotMe> 呵呵
<NotMe> 那我支持你
<NotMe> 我自己的思考是，当然可能你不一定同意。1.中国人过早成熟，当然这也正常，不过早成熟，连生存都生存不了。2.中国人太功利化了。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • adagio牛人请进来:求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442630 看了您的教程：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=250022 我的版本是12.04.0LTS i386 按照您的教程出现：IMG_20130526_212418.jpg 现在不知如何解决？ 好像是不兼容？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyg888126 — 2013-05-26 21:34
<jiero> NotMe: 功利化，还是因为目的。
<jiero> NotMe: 人生目标定的
<NotMe> 这个不反对你
<NotMe> 其他国家大部分也是功利
<jiero> NotMe: 就看孩子是否准备摆脱家庭给予的目标了。
<jiero> NotMe: 我从3岁左右就有自己的目标。
<NotMe> 问题是，中国的大环境，让这个普遍化。像你说10%是领导潮流，其他的都是功利性的跟风。问题是，这10%没有一个在中国。
<NotMe> 按现在的情况来说
<NotMe> 单元你是10%中得一个
<jiero> NotMe: 那个是另一回事。
<jiero> NotMe: 那10%的可能也是功利的
<NotMe> 真心希望你是10%中得一个。
<jiero> NotMe: 其他的也未必是功利性跟风
<NotMe> 功利要看什么功利，要看他是想得到什么
<NotMe> 一个学者的功利是想发现什么别人未发现的，还是这个学者的功利本身不是学术本身，而是靠着学术赚钱
<NotMe> 10%的人，他们是冒险家，创意十有八九是会失败的，成功的是少数
<NotMe> 100个人可能成功10个，其他的就被归到90%那里
<NotMe> 我的意思是，有些创意，本身就是自己觉得有意思，别人没做过，但觉得足以引起潮流。就会去做，很可能最终会失败。
<jiero> NotMe: 没有是一次性挑战失败就再不挑战的——这样的人也不算多。
<jiero> NotMe: 敢去挑战，就说明，之前也有这样的习惯。
<NotMe> 甚至有一些，之前就没想到有多大发展，纯粹是为了个人爱好，后来机缘巧合爆发了。facebook，还有之前的博客。
<NotMe> 同意。
<NotMe> 那些只为自己兴趣做的，后来被认可变流行了，这个就很幸运了。不过对创意者来说无什么损失，本身就没想过靠着他来发财，就无所谓成功失败。
<NotMe> 我感觉西方的人，爱玩，玩玩，就一个东西出来，玩玩又一个东西出来。
<jiero> NotMe: 你说中国人就是考虑太多其他因素了
 * jiero 觉得小学到高中，那些课程应该放一本课本上哈
<jiero> NotMe: 看了关于性格的问题，和制度的问题。那么很容易解释了。
<NotMe> 其实，我也不是看得很透，我说的只是我的感觉，中国人不好玩，小孩都过早成熟。考虑太多其他因素，可能中国有太多生存需要去考虑。不成熟，连生存都生存不下去，逼得自己不去考虑那么多事。
<jiero> NotMe: 不是生存考虑，而是享乐方式。
<NotMe> 当然，我不一定对。乔布斯，比尔盖茨，如果考虑过多，很可能在当时就不是去做个人电脑。当然他们有各自的对未来的判定，也很可能是功利，不单纯为了个人爱好。但当时有个IBM，如果过于考虑成败，很可能他们就不是做这些了。
<jiero> NotMe: 几乎全部人，认为随大流最有趣
<tombu> 被xz的速度弄翻了
<NotMe> 我和你想的不尽相同，我觉得还是生存压力
<jiero> NotMe: 说的是在学校里，养成习惯了。
<jiero> NotMe: 到后来，那就是工作了
<NotMe> 中国人过于成熟，过于功利，应该补一个，看成败看得太重。
<jiero> NotMe: 面子太重哈
<NotMe> jiero 额，对于教育，这个我倒非常同意你说的，西方和中国的教育的目的方向方法就很不同。
<mntcdrom> netcat命令有什么用
<NotMe> 西方的就是教育孩子，要有独特，要有自己的思想。 没有标准答案。
<NotMe> 爱咋想咋想。
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> 不说了，再说全屏都是这些了。我匿了
<eexp> mntcdrom: 不搞cli下的，基本无用
<eexp> jiero: 你说不赢 NotMe 了？
<NotMe> eexp 没有什么输赢啊，相互讨论额。
<jiero> eexp: 。你就知道赢。
 * jiero 从来没赢过
<jiero> eexp: 还没睡觉啊你。
<bo> quit
<jiero> 睡了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统安装过程自自动关机中断 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442635 最近想给本子也想装个ubuntu ,用USB 引导安装 。在选选项配置界面老是自己中断关机。关机关机前没有任何症状。也没有卡住的情况。 试过 13.04 ，12.04 ，(都是64位)也是这个样子，唯一不一样的是，13的就引导界面
<pt> 还有没睡的朋友吗
<suiang> 有
<pt> 用过ssd吗，效果明显不
<pt> 我打算升级一下笔记本
<suiang> 预算足够就升呗:P
<tryit> iMadper, 找到了一篇好文， http://blog.csdn.net/gooogleman/article/details/4531394
<^k^> tryit ... ⇪ 中国嵌入式高端ARM开发板的江湖故事——详细分析国内各家ARM11 S3C6410 开发板的选型以及竞争格局 - gooogleman研发实战博客.邮箱：gooogleman@foxmail.com - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<pt> suiang: 先做个小调查嘛
<pt> 因为电脑本身很老了，犹豫是换新电脑还是升级硬件
<pt> 虽然现在电脑都很便宜了
<pt> 但是老电脑用了这么多年，感情也深了。。。
<suiang> pt 老电脑装个轻量级的liunx 预算换个高配置的电脑好了  
<NotMe> knownbad1 在么
<NotMe> knownbad1 在么，还在和老婆卿卿我我额
<knownbad1> 刚打了电话。
<knownbad1> 得出去了。
<NotMe> 帮我看看三读，三读我找了台湾的看 http://imagebin.org/259050
<NotMe> 台湾的貌似在二读的时候有个重回审查，是修改后重新审查还是某议员提议的?
<NotMe> 二读表决被否决是否此议案结束，不再讨论，还是重新讨论，直到表决通过进入三读
<NotMe> 帮我看看那图额，谢谢了
<NotMe> 打电话给老婆吧
<knownbad1> 否决了没戏了。
<NotMe> 二读额，没到三读
<knownbad1> 不对，是三读否决。
<knownbad1> 我得看看。
<NotMe> 二读呢，香港和台湾不一样，香港二读不需要表决到三读，是上面决定是否三读，台湾需要
<NotMe> 美国不懂英文，找不到来看 :)
<NotMe> 额，还有一个，辩论时，如果修改了议案，是否需要重回委员会审查，还是不用，直接继续辩论
<NotMe> knownbad1 我去拜拜啊翁先。 :)
<gebjgd> @弹弓子E：黄局长太太赴美多年，最近因儿子有了小孩，便在另一小区里买了所大房子。这天，比尔在网上看到了“无德无信的美国人”那个专栏，十分恼怒，他想起新来的黄太太乱丢垃圾经多次提醒不改的事，便推开窗对正把孩子撒尿的黄太太吼道：无德无信的中国人！不料黄太太义正辞严地答道：你错了，我现在是美国人！
<gebjgd> @假装在纽约：华盛顿邮报网站日前开设「无德无信中国人」专栏，遭到全美民众一致嘲笑，称无法相信一家全国性大报居然公开攻击另一个国家的国民。与此同时，该国一名十五岁少年贾斯丁·锦昊在埃及旅游时竟在3500年前的文物上涂鸦，令许多美国人感到羞耻。今天华盛顿邮报已经悄悄把专栏改成了「你不了解的中国人」。
<NotMe> ..............................
<NotMe> 怎么你也那么政治了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 这就政治了？
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你怎么也如此的敏感  容易高潮？
<gebjgd> @格瓦拉：【院内故事】孙子在茅坑捡到一张报纸，更要用来揩屁股，看到一个专栏上写道：无德无信的城里人……大惊，顾不上楷屁股，就跑去找爷爷说：你看，我爸爸、妈妈、叔叔、婶婶、舅舅、舅妈……都在城里面，他们不是很危险吗？爷爷翻过报头看了一眼：傻小子，这是院报，给动物们看的，指导它们做梦用的……
<gebjgd> @sailingger：能在埃及卢克索神庙题字，在音乐会上聊天抠脚，在地铁拉屎拉尿……这斑斑劣迹，都是因为在教科书里彻底砍掉了人类文明这一章，从小到大一路正确、自信的恶果。
<gebjgd> @作家崔成浩：看到这个涂黑3500年前埃及古迹的照片，痛心之余我再次对日本人无比厌恶起来。众所周知，只有日本人才喜欢起四个字的汉字名字，所以，＂丁锦日天＂毫无疑问是日本人，而且为涂黑中国才故意用汉字写上到此一游的。有德有信的中国人绝不会做出这样的事情。请有关方面把我的分析跟埃及导游说一下。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<NotMe> 看个翁美玲都看不了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你不是能翻墙么
<NotMe> 翻什么墙，192MB内存，跑个 酷6 都跑不了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你内存坏了？
<gebjgd> NotMe, 还是怎么回事？
<NotMe> 政治太 hight 了，把好机器弄坏了，换了一个坏的
<NotMe> 换了一个192内存的
<NotMe> knownbad1 怎么样了额
<NotMe> knownbad1 我个人觉得吧，二读表决没过，意思是议员觉得还需要继续讨论，还没绝好表决的准备。
<NotMe> 还没准备好表决，还需要辩论和修改。香港倒是有点区别，二读是有表决，但这个表决在内务委员会里表决，表决不通过，直接就毙了议案，连立法会辩论都进不去，反倒辩论、修改后，由内务委员会(还是议长忘了)决定是否进入三读，而无需表决
<NotMe> 香港的二读表决在委员会审查进行，而不在辩论后进行，能不能进入三读由上边安排。
<NotMe> 打字都一卡一卡的，弄得一句话都说不清楚
<gebjgd> NotMe, 192内存的机器也能用？
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你不会穷到没机器用了吧
 * knownbad1 @@~
<knownbad1> 就说了要捐个笔记本给他。
<knownbad1> NotMe: 我看你得收集些中内外的民主政治体系文章。
<alvin_rxg> 他得像裸阵雨那样先看些书再说
<knownbad1> 提案的章程是渐进的。   一读可能只要 1% 附议。   二读可能得过 10%。   三读得过半。
<knownbad1> 等等类似的。
<knownbad1> 但他热诚是没话说的。  这我佩服他。
<alvin_rxg> 艹，依旧是个『农民』，『瞎反』，『穷反』
<knownbad1> 说不得最后他成了烈士。。。
<NotMe> 额，关键是二读，如果不通过，是返回辩论，还是直接终止额
<knownbad1> 死的其所也可啦。
<NotMe> 我只做一游戏，又不是反。
<knownbad1> 可能可以再次二读然后就死当。
<knownbad1> 各国不同。
<knownbad1> 也可以直接退案。   有需要再提案重新再来。
<NotMe> 额，是啊，香港就很不同，香港的二读，在最初的委员会审查时有表决，不通过直接就毙了。但二读无需表决，可由上边决定是否三读
<knownbad1> 二读不过一定有其原因。
<knownbad1> 香港的英制。
<NotMe> 额，我觉得在游戏应当二读不过，让他返回再辩论。
<knownbad1> 你该睡的吧？   翁美玲会心疼的。
<NotMe> 刚看完
<NotMe> 最后一个问题
<NotMe> 委员会是干啥的
<knownbad1> 也不能永远的辩论。
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 委员会，中文维基说的不详细，台湾香港的也是一笔带过，就是说审查什么的
<knownbad1> 委员会应该是有经验的议员组织的？
<NotMe> 是饿
<knownbad1> 那是审查委员会是个小组会议。
<knownbad1> 看是属于那类的议题交由那个审查委员会讨论。
<knownbad1> 像国防审查委员会。
<NotMe> 但审查什么的？议案是否可行？是否之前已经有相关的法律，是否要合并还是需要修正？
<NotMe> 理解不了
<knownbad1> 那就是由审查委员会决定了。
<NotMe> 如果游戏，不用那么复杂吧，那些委员会看名称，有啥农业什么的。
<knownbad1> 比如说你提个房屋拆迁的法案， 提案后交由内政审查委员会讨论。
<NotMe> 在游戏中，过了一读，直接让他们辩论，不经委员会了。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad1> 审查委员会是个比较主动的议会团体。  这样就能集中时间在特定的法案。
<NotMe> 在游戏中，我觉得不用那么复杂吧。弄个简版，就是不管如何，就当过了委员会这关，直接全院讨论算了。
<NotMe> 但是程序太复杂了额
<knownbad1> 全议会讨论就像你看的英国国会，有时也蛮乱的。
<knownbad1> 他们的议会人数也少些可以这么做，要是几百人怎么办？
<knownbad1> 操死你。
<NotMe> 额，但如果是要若干委员会，还得弄委员会是怎么组织的。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad1> 由第一次全议会选举啊。
<NotMe> 我还要查委员会是怎么建立的，院内选举么?
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad1> 第一次开会是内部会议。
<NotMe> 貌似美国是由资深的和党魁
<NotMe> 要轮换的吧
<knownbad1> 其实也是选出来的。
<knownbad1> 推选。
<NotMe> 每届国会都应该选一次，我觉得
<knownbad1> 好似。
<NotMe> 额，这个我没详细查资料，貌似有国会多数党少数党的。这个我先去找资料先。
<NotMe> 但我倾向于不要委员会，程序太复杂了。
<knownbad1> 但你不可能 100% 仿真实世界。   你自己斟酌。
<NotMe> 是饿
<knownbad1> 反正线上投票很快的。
<NotMe> 那我不要他，算个抽象概念，就是啥议案二读都假定通过委员会的审查。
<knownbad1> 那就像我之前说的百分比吧。
<NotMe> 额
<knownbad1> 但这个需要全民的参与。
<knownbad1> 还是你用代表制？
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 我复制，慢慢看，我看完阿翁有点困了。
<NotMe> 代表制额
<knownbad1> 最近组了个 M16 得找时间去打靶。
<NotMe> M16? 枪?
<knownbad1> 长枪。
<NotMe> 不喜欢 m16。
<NotMe> 不像枪
<knownbad1> 是啊，我这个是个 carbine 比正常的短些。
<NotMe> 我去睡了，弄自己的枪
<NotMe> 886
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 你还真准备给贱猫个笔记本之类的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贱猫不是农民   是小知识分子
<gebjgd> NotMe, 贱猫又醒了？
<NotMe> knownbad1 之前我忽略了一个要点。二读辩论是逐条辩论，应该辩论到最后一条，就该二读的表决了。
<NotMe> 如果否决的话，再讨论，难道又从第一条开始讨论？
<knownbad1> 是个我以前用的。
<piggybox> 你们可真够带劲的
<NotMe> 或者只能在辩论一次，这次是不按顺序，具体辩论个别条款，如果再过不了二读表决，这议案就该结束了
<knownbad1> 二读失败就退了。  要的话得从头来。
<knownbad1> 小知粪子？
<NotMe> 额。谢了，我继续打炮。
<NotMe> 下了
<NotMe> 等会可能又上来
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> 886
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 你们不造人了？
<knownbad1> 有点困难。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 有什么困难的
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 你老婆不行？
<knownbad1> 不好说。
<knownbad1> 还好我无压力。  就看老婆信不信了。
<relaxssl> 有没有人起来这么早呢
<knownbad> 有的，不理你而已。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-19
<jiero> 哈哈。。。果子我自己吃吧。
<perr> (perr) CPU:AMD 6800k  igc:radeon 8670HD  firmware-linux installed ， open driver with Debian (wheezy-backports kernel)。but gnome3 works in fallback mode。how can i fix it
<jiero> perr:  don't know, I had similar issue with gnome on intel chips too, it was like a fake story.
<perr> jiero fedora is OK
<perr> but i don't like its gnome3
<jiero> perr:  okay, I suggest you to file a bug report, but be patient.
<jiero> sleepless night...
<jiero> hell
<perr> jiero 我闲的蛋疼？这种bug一堆了。没一个妥善解决的。我换Fedora去
<jiero> perr:  you are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT HERE!
<lsjun> hello
<jiero> lsjun:  。。。。。。
<jiero> perr:  我。
<perr> Fedora也有不少问题。要不CentOS鸟
<jiero> perr:  suse？
<perr> jiero 不想用，问题不会比f少
<perr> 我装steam结果f的gdm起不来。
<perr> 得换lightdm
<jiero> perr:  好吧。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 用3G上来刷IRC，额
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39580
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 英语将在2017年退出高考 (@ solidot.org)
 * gfrog mor
<happyaron> gfrog: 土豪，你去哪玩了？
<gfrog> happyaron: 重度irc控
<gfrog> happyaron: 帝都山里撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 妹的在酒店里没啥安排啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 比不得乃，直接去凤凰，lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 自己出去寻觅妹子啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 外面在下雨，昨晚玩到2点多。
<gfrog> happyaron: 玩儿到2点还不满足……
<happyaron> gfrog: 今天还嘛安排都没有呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 在酒店里sb着。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，sprint不就是吃吃喝喝玩玩么
<gfrog> happyaron: 不能玩玩那就吃吃喝喝了
<happyaron> gfrog: 昨天一路走一路吃来着
<happyaron> gfrog: 现在各种不知道干嘛，伞还被人拿走了。
<freeflying> 一大早两土豪就在晒周末
<freeflying> gfrog: happyaron 啧啧
<happyaron> freeflying: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: gfrog你让这些没周末的人怎么活啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 伞没了？今天不下雨吧，下雨正好找妹子借
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这外面正下雨呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 凤凰啊，好地方呢
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> happyaron: 多少真文青伪文青扎堆的地方
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 约炮圣地啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 凤凰的江景房不就是干这个用的么。
<freeflying> happyaron: 啧啧
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿觉得这都太小儿科了是吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 看到没 happyaron看样已经book过了
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> freeflying: 坐等妹子上门的节奏啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 必须高大上啊，我都没去过凤凰
<happyaron> freeflying: 丽江你总去过吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 没
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿。。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51930/firefox-force-update
<alvin_rxg> Title: 火狐计划强制升级至最新版 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> mozilla这打算闹哪样！
<freeflying> happyaron: 我去过的地方肯定没你多
<happyaron> freeflying: 不过你这种有老婆孩子的，更适合去海南。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我也没去过几个啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你们一群土豪去过的地方都比我多 cc happyaron
<freeflying> happyaron: 海南也没去过
<rocktop> hello
<jiero> beautiful
<rocktop> some one from chine please ?
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔儿你带老婆孩子去吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 只带老婆也行
<jiero> happyaron:  有一天你也是
<freeflying> happyaron: 去不起啊
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴叔儿不是去不起，只是没看上。
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是菲律宾马来西亚你现在还敢去么。。。
<rocktop> can some one from chine pm please ?
<rocktop> !
<freeflying> happyaron: 从不敢去那些地
<onlylove> happyaron: 候总怎么能去东南亚这种没品的穷人地方，去也是去西欧
<happyaron> onlylove: 也是
<happyaron> onlylove: 有理
<happyaron> freeflying: 欧洲吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 那是你们壕专属的
<happyaron> freeflying: 签证还没下来呢，专属啥
<jiero> 睡着了
 * jiero 已经醒来6个小时了
<freeflying> happyaron: 靠，提醒我了，我这周也得办签证
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕又要去哪 \(^o^)/~
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^
<freeflying> happyaron: 苦逼去出差啊，不能和你们比，你们都是出去玩得
<happyaron> freeflying: 去哪啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 美帝么？
<happyaron> freeflying: 帮我带个箱子回来
<freeflying> happyaron: 法兰西
<happyaron> freeflying: 不错不错
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕这不说去欧洲就去欧洲了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<happyaron>  gfrog 壕基蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是毫毛
 * gfrog 今天又有新同事来啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 我认识么
<gfrog> happyaron: 好像都是PES的
<freeflying> gfrog: 我好像知道这人
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？ 有个做mobile的，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 做mobile的
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，我不认识，哈哈
 * gfrog developer情商高的还真不太多……
<jiero> gfrog:  情商是什么？
<jiero> 情商练习，会占用大量时间，强占了其他智力练习的空间。
<xiyi> 没人在吗？
<jiero> 情商高并不是好事。
<jiero> 结果要求大家都情商高才能变正常，太无耻了
 * pity python 的第三方库 requests 支持分片请求吗？比如一个 3M 的文件我只请求前 1M？
<gfrog> iMadper: 恭喜
<iMadper> gfrog: mew
<rocktop> any china VPN service please ?
<freeflying> iMadper: 请客啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 说的是没得破？
<happyaron> iMadper: 请客啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 明儿进村子，正好请了吧 gfrog
<happyaron> freeflying: iMadper gfrog 求再过两天啊
<iMadper> freeflying: gfrog 已经拒绝了
<freeflying> iMadper: 屌啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 直接拒了C社的offer, 乃是帽帽第一人
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<beefcafe> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计Joey太抠门了
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 让 iMadper 童鞋坚定地要在猫猫干三十年。
<freeflying> happyaron: 帽帽好地啊，我一直向往的公司
<happyaron> freeflying: 那猴叔儿求内推还来得及
<freeflying> happyaron: 你帮我内退啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在找谁推啊
<chenxiongfei> 直接 neitui.me
<happyaron> freeflying: 我自己现在都处于没老板管的状态
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥！！！
<chenxiongfei> 猫猫是啥？
<qiao> iMadper: 壕 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 屌爆了
 * happyaron 说好的奖金和加薪都不知道还能不能兑现了
<jiero> happyaron:  恩。你是壕。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 快去看医生
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃还有奖金，果然壕
<jiero> happyaron:  我。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  还不行，过几天。
<jiero> happyaron:  受不了我就做一件事。
<happyaron> freeflying: 又要做苦逼又要做逗逼，该得的吧。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 看医生，对不对。
<onlylove> chenxiongfei: 猫猫就是猫猫咯，redhat
<onlylove> happyaron: 奖金！加薪！同求！
<happyaron> jiero: 如果一星期睡眠都悲剧成这样，确实需要看医生。
<onlylove> happyaron: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的现在都没人给兑现呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 壕就是壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 多tmd苦逼
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还有人给许愿，我连动静都没
<happyaron> onlylove: 许愿的人自己跳槽走了
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽帽第一人！
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥……唉，你当空头支票好了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，然后谁接班还没定
<onlylove> happyaron: 你接班好了，直接升职！
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正现在就是报销1分钱也要找vp得垃圾节奏
<happyaron> onlylove: 接不动啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 说起报销来，我回公司报销了车费，还不知道啥时候找我要发票呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 你ios上用的ipsec吗，不灵啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我用的ipsec，总体比pptp灵多了
<freeflying> happyaron: 不灵
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<beefcafe> 等着500端口被封吧
<happyaron> beefcafe: 疯了再说
<beefcafe> 估计等封了也就全面拔线了
<beefcafe> 中华大局域网建成之日
<onlylove> 真要拔线，这些linux用户怎么过，指望现有国内镜像？
<jiero> happyaron:  还没到看医生那一步
<onlylove> 游戏倒是好说，玩国服就是
<yunfan> 拔线就拔线
<beefcafe> 国内镜像数据哪里来？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我后悔rick来得时候没多和他再套套近乎了
<yunfan> 我要预先下个几百G的资料 到时候一辈子就够了
<jiero> happyaron:  后悔毫无意义哈。
<happyaron> jiero: 是啊
<beefcafe> 你前10年的数据增长了多少倍，你肯定几百G就够了？
<jiero> happyaron:  结果为了不后悔实际上做了比后悔更多的事情。
<beefcafe> jiero: 因为抱了1-8岁的妹妹？
<happyaron> jiero: 这倒不至于
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似desktop剩下的人已经很少了，很多都transfer到别的组了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 各种悲剧
<jiero> beefcafe: 不是。
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司重心现在是手机和云啊
 * jiero 没有拥抱过特别喜欢的女孩
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊，但是给我们剩得也太少了点……
<happyaron> freeflying: 要不我也transfer了把。
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司做桌面的有几个在用贵司产品啊
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 反正我不用。
<freeflying> happyaron: 奶还是好好去读书吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 介个已经有打算
<gfrog> happyaron: 今天有俩
<gfrog> freeflying: 支持 iMadper 请客
<onlylove> iMadper: 你是不是天天发奖金啊，怎么又要请客啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥时候带上我啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ipsec？我这里从来木问题撒。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我来帽帽这么多年, 目前为止, 一分钱奖金都没拿到. 骗人天打雷劈
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过容易断倒是真的
<gfrog> happyaron: rick是谁？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你请客的资金哪里来的啊，分红？
<gfrog> iMadper: 劈死你，过年红包不算奖金么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 那叫: 过节费
<gfrog> iMadper: 奖金撒
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 300块钱 能叫奖金? 最多过节费
<gfrog> iMadper: 奖金撒
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 为啥我哪儿都ping不通.. 但是能上网?
<onlylove> iMadper: 拒绝ping了呗
<iMadper> onlylove: 我猜也是.
<gfrog> iMadper: access-list deny any any icmp
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦.
 * pity 知道 requests 怎么请求分段了，是指定 Range 而不是 Content-Length
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 今早上还没上班？
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想到个问题啊，重签了合同，入司时间怎么算啊，我还等着3年拿本子呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: FAQ里说了这个不影响
<adam8157> gfrog: 这种事情私聊啊!
<freeflying> gfrog: pac能自己搞不
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以啊，就是个url嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 你有地方放这个文件就好。
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛要私聊呢……
<adam8157> gfrog: 内部信息啊.....
<freeflying> gfrog: 自己nas上放如何
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过还是你看的细，我就扫了一眼。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么重要的事情必须好好看啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以啊，没问题，只要能设备能访问到就行撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还没细看呢，就上周拿爪机看了一眼
<freeflying> gfrog: pac文件哪里来呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，在网上找个模板 改改撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 好
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果想给不同的设备发，或者做load balance之类的，弄个php动态生成也行。
<gfrog> freeflying: http://plong.blog.51cto.com/3217127/1303422
<freeflying> gfrog: 那我还得有个proxy在墙外对不
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯哼，这个玩意只是告诉设备代理是哪个嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似只能支持http代理
<gfrog> freeflying: http://web.archive.org/web/20060424005037/wp.netscape.com/eng/mozilla/2.0/relnotes/demo/proxy-live.html
<gfrog> freeflying: search socks
<adam8157> gfrog: 你能打开这页面么? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~adamlee/
<adam8157> 貌似挂了...
<adam8157> nnnnnd 让不让人干活儿了
<sennn> 大家好!
<beefcafe> 你好
<gfrog> adam8157: 打不开
<gfrog> adam8157: 半天了，木反应
<beefcafe> adam8157: 挂了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 找IS了...
<sennn> b=++a,b=a++ 在java中有何区别?
<gfrog> adam8157: 高端啊，都有自己的personal page
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕大大
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃有么？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<sennn> ?
<eexpress> adam8157: 那是专门放美女图的网站？
<sennn> 有会java的吗?
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<adam8157> eexpress: 放testing kernels给别人用
<huntxu> adam8157: 大大
<huntxu> gfrog: CCIE壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖
<huntxu> happyaron: 未来的 CCIE 壕
<beefcafe> 这里有ccie？
<huntxu> iMadper: 红帽第一人
<gfrog> huntxu: 纳尼？
<freeflying> gfrog: 早上 iMadper说拒了贵司的offer,原路是躲请客
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉又出去耍了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 额…… 不至于吧，水木锦堂又吃不死人撒…… lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 等他发薪之后, 我们不着急
<iMadper> <iMadper> freeflying: gfrog 已经拒绝了   <-  这是在说 gfrog 已经拒绝了我的请客
<iMadper> freeflying: ^^
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 我现在是这个频道里为数不多的redhater了
<gfrog> iMadper: 我没拒绝啊。快快的撒。
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 有钱再说?
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃为毛 hate red？
<adam8157> iMadper: 呵呵, 我司new hire必须放血
<adam8157> iMadper: 不着急
<iMadper> gfrog: .. .. ..
<iMadper> adam8157: .. .. .. 你也得放血吧?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都木请过……
<adam8157> iMadper: 不, 一直是new hire放血
<iMadper> adam8157: 拿钱的, 放血
<adam8157> gfrog: 请过, 不过那时候你没来
<gfrog> adam8157: 再请一次吧。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你妥妥的比我拿得多得多啊
<adam8157> gfrog: ç©·
<iMadper> adam8157: 瞎说...
<gfrog> adam8157: 装。
<iMadper> adam8157: 装
<gfrog> adam8157: 撸串撒
<imtxc> http://show.smzdm.com/detail/64115/ 中国好晒单啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【真人秀】为晒单而开房：G-star Raw Navalis 连衣裙、New Radar Short H.W. 牛仔裤_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<freeflying> iMadper: 快确定时间地点
<iMadper> freeflying: 有钱了再说呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在还在用多年前的老hp笔记本呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是1280 * 800 的分辨率..
<gfrog> iMadper: 叫你老板给你换撒
<iMadper> gfrog: .. 你老板给你换吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 我得等3年，
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃们壕组不一样。
<iMadper> gfrog: 三年之后, 我请客
<gfrog> iMadper: 例如 adam8157 就经常给我秀各种高端货色
<iMadper> gfrog: 就这么定了, 卿家无需多言
<gfrog> iMadper: bye
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥玩儿
<iMadper> gfrog: 我能跟 adam壕比>
<iMadper> gfrog: 8157美金, 就是 adam的时薪呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那16比10知足吧，现在都是1366*768的带鱼，更郁闷
<gfrog> iMadper: 对了，1280x800不是问题，你们壕组不是最不缺显示器么
<gfrog> iMadper: 哦，忘了说，欢迎进坑。
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 我要在帽帽待够三年, 三年后在说~  :-)
<archl> 。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 果然工作日人多
<archl> leeeee: 哈
<leeeee> 哈你妹
<archl> leeeee:  我大脑短路
<leeeee> archl：又提？
<archl> leeeee:  所以给你看前天照片 - 水库的。
<archl> leeeee:  http://snag.gy/i6cbl.jpg
<leeeee> 水库？
<leeeee> 看起来像水坑
<gfrog> iMadper: 待够三年有奖励么？
<archl> leeeee:  嗯。是泉水形成的，从山上留下，当地修建了蓄水
<archl> leeeee: 两边都是山
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道诶
<archl> 我明白了，自己一直是被保护的一方。
<leeeee> 哦。。原来如此
<archl> leeeee: 那个堤坝我故意用石头遮住了
<mrhowe> 新人报道
<archl> mrhowe:  罚大头照一张
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司三年换一次笔记本啊
<mrhowe> 大胖子一枚
<archl> mrhowe: 无妨
<archl> yunfan:  小胖子
<leeeee> 我没去过有山的地方
<archl> leeeee: 。。。你说真的？
<archl> 难道湖南上海比山东还要平整？
<mrhowe> 湖南是丘陵地貌
<leeeee> 对啊。。我是湖北。。江汉平原 哪来的山。。
<mrhowe> 我家就是在丘陵众多小山丘形成的小山谷边
<adam8157> huntxu: 手机存储空间不够装FIFA 14, 555
<mrhowe> 古老的村落聚驻地
<archl> leeeee:  噢。记错了
 * adam8157 好, 今天的todo只剩一个大活儿
<leeeee> archl：==
<mrhowe> irc   是不是有问题才出来冒泡的啊
<mrhowe> 真在拜读提问的智慧，新手求知道
<leeeee> mrhowe：你还是认真读吧 虽然我从来没读过。。
<adam8157> leeeee: 你不上课的?
<mrhowe> leeeee： 觉得蛮有意思的
<iMadper> adam8157: help the new hired coworker?   <-  你的todo list的大活儿
<leeeee> adam8157：你才知道啊。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 玩儿蛋去
<adam8157> leeeee: 不像话
 * hamo 我就知道你们在这里吹水
 * hamo 换了sogoupinyin好飘逸
<leeeee> adam8157：哎哟 只许你上班在这瞎侃啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 大活儿？
<adam8157> hamo: 我是给他发irc密码才上来的
<adam8157> imtxc: bug
<adam8157> leeeee: 虽然我当年也不上课
<imtxc> adam8157: 白天做大活？
<adam8157> hamo: 词库太老, 没有"面基"
<leeeee> adam8157：==
<hamo> adam8157: 比我以前的ibus强多了...以前ibus经常吞字
<adam8157> hamo: 呵呵, 鄙视你用ibus不是一天两天了
<mrhowe> 学生党  自觉上课
<leeeee> ibus。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我是终于受不了ibus了
<leeeee> 好熟悉。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 健腹轮这么难玩啊
<leeeee> 又好陌生。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> leeeee: 要是没有 ibus， 你能认识这么好心的我么
<leeeee> imtxc：你要练人鱼线？
<October21> leeeee: 你在ubuntu下用的输入法
<leeeee> imtxc：哈哈哈哈 好吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 办公室柜子里有健腹轮
<iMadper> adam8157: 不需要...
 * hamo 哆啦a梦的皮肤好卡哇伊
<adam8157> hamo: ......................
<leeeee> October21：我知道啊 我以前用过
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... 怒刷存在感
<hamo> iMadper: 然
<imtxc> iMadper: 入职了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 一直在帽帽呀
<imtxc> ……………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 干够三年在说
<imtxc> iMadper: 猫猫不是把你开除了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没, 不过快了
<hamo> iMadper: 勾搭女老板？
<iMadper> hamo: 你干过这事?
<hamo> iMadper: 我不是没被开除过么...lol
 * adam8157 截图
<hamo> iMadper: 我觉得你被开除肯定是这个原因
<adam8157> hamo: 他老板是男的, 所以...
<iMadper> hamo: 我也没被开除呀
<adam8157> brb
<imtxc> hamo: 你勾搭男老板被开出了？
<leeeee> ==
 * hamo 哎...
 * hamo 你们这群人啊...
<imtxc> gfrog: 镜头不错啊，拍人比之前那个18 105 强多了
<qiao> 勾搭老板～ iMadper 你还干过这事 ～
<imtxc> gfrog: 至少放大到100% 能看
<iMadper> qiao: 只有 hamo 做过
<leeeee> 妈呀
<leeeee> 我室友杀苍蝇用雷达。。
<leeeee> 呛死
<gfrog> freeflying: 是说 iMadper
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还接大活儿？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥头？
<imtxc> gfrog: B005 啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，对了，你换头了
<imtxc> gfrog: 锐度妥妥的，之前拍的人放到100%就没法看了
<onlylove> 看你们说ibus突然想去，那天l5e那问题我好像想起怎么解来了，结果又忘了
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<imtxc> onlylove: 我自己验证了，这个副厂至少不比原厂18 105 弱
<onlylove> imtxc: 我那天做啥来着，突然想起，l5e ibus可能是哪个原因的
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后没记本上，后来忘了
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，噪音也不弱
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我都用惯了win了
<gfrog> imtxc: 这俩没可比性
<gfrog> imtxc: 18-105这种渣头你也要
<imtxc> gfrog: 狗头跟驴头的区别嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 摔了听响吧
<imtxc> ………………
<gfrog> imtxc: 收机器不能买套机啊，套头都是渣渣
<gfrog> imtxc: 就算24-105这种红圈套头，都是渣，完全配不上那个红圈……
<imtxc> gfrog: 就那套头都给人抢着收走了，不过我开的价格低一点儿
<gfrog> imtxc: 出掉了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 明智
<imtxc> gfrog: 要了1100，貌似低了
<gfrog> imtxc: 还是有钱。
 * gfrog 烧得起单反的都是土壕
<imtxc> 。。。
<Ver1tas> 烧得起单反的都是土壕
<leeeee> 我要笑死了。。
<huntxu> adam8157: gmail有个很大数量的目录，然后同步貌似总是出问题
<onlylove> gfrog: 我感觉红圈基本都是恒定光圈所以套那个圈
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果不是恒定光圈的话，就没拿圈圈了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没事儿, 你是不是设置了同步邮件数量
<huntxu> adam8157: gmail里面设置的吗
<adam8157> huntxu: 对啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 得去看一眼 =.=
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道以后土豪列表里面要加上你了？
<huntxu> onlylove: imtxc 本来就是土豪啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪求蹭晚饭
<imtxc> onlylove: 别闹，cc huntxu
<onlylove> huntxu: 这货隐藏太深，不对，本来就有他，一堆信用卡呢，卡壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看到我还款时候的表情了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 看不见
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有本事烧单反，你有本事还钱那！
<onlylove> imtxc: 别躲在网线后面
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<imtxc> onlylove: 单反的钱早都还了
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在晚上不能吃啊
<gfrog> adam8157: fruit time
<imtxc> onlylove: 我晚上就靠水果活了
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥不能吃
<onlylove> gfrog: 我现在没fruit了
<gfrog> onlylove: 你这自己总结的吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己买啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 没错啊，没有限制
<gfrog> onlylove: 红圈整体设计结构做工都不不一样
<onlylove> gfrog: 差不多了，我没用过红圈头，看到的基本都是恒定光圈
<adam8157> huntxu: 网络渣?
<huntxu> adam8157: 50M光纤了啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 不过我最多也就几千封...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你没有上万的目录？
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪求赞助，有没有水果店的联名卡
<huntxu> adam8157: 我已经有两个目录里面gmail不显示具体数字了，不管到哪一页都是 xx-xx of many...
<imtxc> 上万？ 你把 All mail 同步下来了？ huntxu
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕，还吃的起水果……
<gfrog> imtxc: 我已经放弃每晚吃水果的习惯了，都是蹭公司免费水果
<huntxu> imtxc: 没有啊，有些列表就是上万不正常吗
<imtxc> gfrog， onlylove 厂里晚上管一顿饭，然后我就把晚饭全订成他们店里的水果沙拉了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 这种列表我都select all then delete了
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕，还吃的起水果……
<adam8157> huntxu: 我每半年把list里头的半年以前的我没参与过的thread删掉
<imtxc> gfrog: 不用先 Mark as read 么
<imtxc> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: !~(~P|~p) !~(~d <6m)
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果设计结构都不一样，那样出来的效果还不如普通的话……
<adam8157> huntxu: 这是搜索规则
<huntxu> adam8157: 你到时候查列表的时候翻archive？
<adam8157> huntxu: google
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧你赢了
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖
<gfrog> imtxc: 都删了，还mark毛线
 * imtxc 删之前也要 mark as read
 * gfrog 好困
<huntxu> adam8157: 腐女不在，不然这又是大谷歌一污点
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且现在能确认就是那两目录的是
<onlylove> 不知道谁的手机铃声居然是jingle bells
<gfrog> adam8157: lp怎么查reporter是自己的bug？
<adam8157> gfrog: 搜索啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 说错了，lp的邮件提醒怎么过滤reporter是自己的bug？
<gfrog> adam8157: 只能靠header么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧……
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail的filter太渣...
 * adam8157 imapfilter赛高 cc iMadper
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看去.
<huntxu> adam8157: mutt的imapfilter？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不用notmuch嘛?  cc gfrog
<imtxc> imapfilter?
<adam8157> huntxu: 独立程序
<adam8157> iMadper: 不
<huntxu> adam8157: 还有这种
<iMadper> adam8157: 干嘛不用?
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你gmail不filter？
<gfrog> iMadper: 那是啥？
<iMadper> adam8157: 索引不是更方便吗?
<imtxc> adam8157: 那怎么把某一个 label 里面的邮件全部删除？
<iMadper> gfrog: 一个邮件索引工具
<adam8157> huntxu: gmail的也用, 但是 太渣!!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 我没有ssd
<gfrog> iMadper: 懒得搞，
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你到本地是怎么再分的
<iMadper> adam8157: 买呀
<imtxc> iMadper: notmuch 速度怎么样
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃filter完了gmail里能看到tag么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 进不同的mailbox
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以前没有ssd, 也是用的索引
<huntxu> adam8157: 给同一个imap folder里面再分标签？
<adam8157> gfrog: 能
<iMadper> imtxc: 最多跟mu4e一个级别吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 你可以试试看
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以
<huntxu> adam8157: gmail和你这个机制不会打架？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会, 我调和好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这玩意难道要实时的连gmail上跑？
<adam8157> gfrog: 隔几分钟登陆上, server端执行imap指令
<huntxu> adam8157: 难道弄一个中转的分到本地的mailbox么 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 都在server端执行指令的
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你所有的新邮件不在inbox里？
<huntxu> adam8157: 哦，这可以接受
<huntxu> gfrog: 难道你所有新邮件都在inbox里
<adam8157> gfrog: 用gmail的filter把bug邮件扔launchpad-inbox, 然后这里头的用imapfilter再分发到不同mailbox
<iMadper> gfrog: adam8157: 禁用icmp了, 怎么测服务器的网络速度呀?
<gfrog> huntxu: 显然我只想用一种方法。如果那个imapfilter，那我就干掉gmail的filter，把所有邮件都放进inbox了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<gfrog> iMadper: 啥？
<gfrog> iMadper: wget撒
<huntxu> gfrog: 这也行，但你这样就没办法多个地方工作了
<imtxc> iMadper: scp 不好么
<iMadper> gfrog: 一个shadowsock而已...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在买之前, 看速度
<huntxu> adam8157: 用那个imapfilter，也是分到gmail的folder而已对不？
<gfrog> iMadper: traceroute -T
<nyfair> imtxc: scp不是某个基金会么，牛牛跑去那么高大上的地方了
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去试试看
<adam8157> gfrog: maibox太大的话慢, 我都随时保持launchpad-inbox为空, 不看的邮件扔到launchpad-archive  直接处理INBOX的话很慢 cc iMadper huntxu gfrog
<adam8157> huntxu: 对, 全在server端操作
<imtxc> nyfair: 你来了，快黑gmail吧
<gfrog> huntxu: hmm？
<gfrog> huntxu: 扔vps上跑撒
<onlylove> nyfair: 刚才讨论gmail讨论的热火朝天的
<huntxu> gfrog: 你再去vps同步？
<nyfair> imtxc: gmail有啥好多值得黑的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不存本地，只看远端的。
<nyfair> imtxc: 也就g婊扫描下邮件
<nyfair> imtxc: 我现在网上随便填的邮箱都用gmail，让这个折腾垃圾邮件，反正g婊够贱，塞给她没问题
<imtxc> nyfair: ..
<nyfair> qq邮箱现在真心好用，连那个对喷的都在用
<nyfair> 还有群邮箱群共享
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，qq邮箱有点啥问题来着，jusss前几天还问我来着，可惜我一般用webmail,不用client
<nyfair> 管他呢
<onlylove> nyfair: jusss好像是用postfix fetch然后投递到本地的时候出错
<nyfair> postfix...
<nyfair> 玩postfix还是服务器自己开邮箱吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 配置在你github上不
<onlylove> nyfair: 他是做本地投递
<onlylove> nyfair: local的mta
<adam8157> huntxu: 不在, 因为是内部邮箱的...
<onlylove> nyfair: 自己开邮箱需要dns上有mx标记
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<nyfair> http://blog.csdn.net/hopingwhite/article/details/7400903
<nyfair> 这不一查就有么
<adam8157> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7487059/  cc gfrog huntxu iMadper
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<onlylove> 你们都在用mutt收发信么……求教设置
<huntxu> adam8157: 有这个还用gmail filter干嘛？！
<huntxu> adam8157: 我 filter 写了一堆 OR 什么的，烦死
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个规则巨灵活, 不过每次都检索mailbox里所有邮件啊, 慢
<adam8157> huntxu: 搭配起来最好, 而且这个处理的mailbox最好是能保持zero的那种
<huntxu> adam8157: 保持一个常空的啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的launchpad-inbox就是常空的
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是INBOX不适合长空, 我不是zero box fan
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是INBOX不适合长空, 我不是zero inbox fan
<huntxu> adam8157: 在gmail里放个常空的，新邮件往那个目录扔
<huntxu> adam8157: 然后合规则的分类，在规则外的再往inbox放
<imtxc> onlylove: mutt 赞
<adam8157> huntxu: 然后你扔到INBOX里, 又被gmail扔到那个常空的?
<imtxc> onlylove: 去当当 github 里面找
<adam8157> huntxu: dead lock?
<huntxu> adam8157: 扔到inbox为什么会被扔到常空那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是想用mutt发dailyreport
<adam8157> huntxu: 被gmail filter
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以我不要gmail filter啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这样我就不用每天想，需要发那个
<gfrog> huntxu: 所以你的inbox会被长空啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 那你怎么"在gmail里放个常空的，新邮件往那个目录扔"
<huntxu> onlylove: 先写好模板 lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 唯一的规则是 from * label as xxx skip inbox
<adam8157> huntxu: 当然, 你每次忽略真inbox去看伪inbox的话可以
<huntxu> adam8157: gmail filter可以skip inbox啊，这也是我通常的做法
<adam8157> huntxu: anyway, 一个保持为空的目录去用imapfilter超级爽, 规则可以加减乘除和括号等等
<adam8157> huntxu: 看你自己策略了, 我只是需要用gmail不支持的header去filter launchpad bug mails
<nyfair> adam8157: c记那么大一个公司，折腾gmail干嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: 我司强依赖Google Apps
<nyfair> adam8157: 辞了！
<adam8157> 买不起zimbra
<adam8157> nyfair: 我用的还行, 就是gmail的filter太矬
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想起个事情来，我司的邮件没有pop3…… cc huntxu
<onlylove> adam8157: zimbra啊，我在vmware用那个来着
<nyfair> adam8157: 那快到我那个搞笑贴子下面来喷下gmail
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有就没有呗
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得ti用的是小松鼠，就是squirrelmail
<imtxc> onlylove: 有 smtp 就习惯你
<imtxc> onlylove: 有smtp就行
<jiero> ha1.
<adam8157> onlylove: zimbra的filter很强大, 可惜不能把规则export出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我真不是很确定啊，我怀疑我因为是onsite的，it根本没给我开，就给我保留了webmail
<markfei> gmail胜在安全嘛 天朝government肯定得不到你的信，微软outlook就不能肯定咯
<onlylove> markfei: gmail很安全？
<nyfair> markfei: gmail很安全？
<gfrog> adam8157: fruit time
<gfrog> iMadper: ^
<imtxc> markfei: gmail 很安全？
<adam8157> gfrog: 等呢
<gfrog> ad
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在?
<gfrog> adam8157: one sec
<jiero> 安全有意义么。
<adam8157> gfrog: 在等阿姨
<iMadper> gfrog: 帽帽没有呀, 周五吧
<gfrog> adam8157: one sec
<markfei> 强制 https 后的gmail咯
<eexpress> 咋又折腾邮件。
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，我用过那个filter,在vmware一天不收个几百个邮件都不好意思的
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过很多都是和你无关的
<eexpress> 显得自己忙
<nyfair> jiero: 对于我朝各种反政府中二逗逼很有意义
<gfrog> onlylove: 几百封邮件还算多…… 啧啧
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。
<onlylove> gfrog: 难道乃一天几千封
<markfei> gfrog: 被邮件淹没了？
<eexpress> 多定几个rss，也几百了。其实没作啥正事。 onlylove
<gfrog> onlylove: 没数过，几千封应该有吧
<huntxu> 貌似gmail只是不妥中国，香港请求google提交邮箱的数目都比兲朝多
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不定rss啊，不会玩
<eexpress> gfrog: 都天天看了?
<gfrog> eexpress: 看毛，直接mark as spam， lol
 * jiero 现在食欲极度低下。
<onlylove> eexpress: 大部分是automatic generated do not reply
<huntxu> jiero: 听说你喜欢上一个女的了
<jiero> huntxu: 。
<onlylove> eexpress: 或者review后的ship it
<eexpress> onlylove: 那不就和看rss一样。。
<jiero> huntxu: 然后立刻要分离了。
<nyfair> jiero: 分手炮？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我真搞不明白，我原来试图用rss，可是那东西，玩不转啊
<eexpress> 打到每天说看了多少邮件的家伙，们。 onlylove
<jiero> nyfair:  我在她身边会安心，什么都不需要做。
<nyfair> 每天100封公司邮件，超恶心
<onlylove> eexpress: 那些被filter过滤的，都是定时删掉的
<eexpress> nyfair: 辞职
<nyfair> jiero: 她几岁了？
<jiero> nyfair:  22
<nyfair> eexpress: 牛牛给我推荐个一天上班4小时的地方
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，我看错了，有pop3
<eexpress> onlylove: 90%都过滤了吧。
<onlylove> eexpress: 是的
<eexpress> nyfair: 你叫兽？一天只4小时？
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是……我突然觉得……自己玩不转这东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃完了，满足，哈哈
<imtxc> onlylove: 玩不转pop3？
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，让公司邮件一边去吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得我搞不定pop3？我是看着公司的那个破烂设置头大
<imtxc> onlylove: 贵司邮件没有自动转发么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> onlylove: 那转出来呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 以前转vmware那邮箱，现在……
<onlylove> imtxc: 略愁
<imtxc> onlylove: 转到qq
<imtxc> onlylove: 转到gmail
<eexpress> onlylove: 到处都可以转吧。愁啥
<eexpress> 他走林黛玉路线？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 这有什么愁的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我100M的空间都没愁
<onlylove> imtxc: 不想用个人邮箱处理公司邮件
<imtxc> onlylove: 毛病
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就毛病了！
<imtxc> onlylove: 你为啥用个人的钱包装公司发的工资呢
<eexpress> 个人邮箱，随便多几个嘛。
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 壕们，推荐双夏天的鞋
<eexpress> imtxc: +
<jiero> freeflying:  夏天的鞋子是什么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 9.9软妹币的洞洞鞋
<eexpress> freeflying: 高跟？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我穿的NB的薄运动鞋 还行
<onlylove> imtxc: 公司发的那是我应得的，我从来都是换一张工资卡消一张
<eexpress> 配丝袜
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 有啥凉鞋不
<imtxc> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.MPFAj5&id=37329771726&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<onlylove> imtxc: 公司邮件我离开以后就不归我用了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那处理公司的邮件也是你应该做的
<imtxc> onlylove: 离职的时候关了自动转发就好啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 多年不穿凉鞋了, 我已经过了穿凉鞋的年龄
 * imtxc 正在穿凉鞋的年纪
<onlylove> imtxc: 有公司邮箱啊。你真要那么说，你收快递不用真名才是真·毛病
<freeflying> adam8157: 你不怕风大闪了舌头啊
<eexpress> 难道更年轻的时候，应该光脚。 imtxc adam8157
<imtxc> onlylove: 收快递为什么用真名
<onlylove> imtxc: 处理公司邮件为什么用个人邮箱
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你瘋了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 看你證件的時候 名字和快遞名字不一樣  你還能收到？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 国内快递没有要求实名制
<huntxu> jiero: momo
<eexpress> 这2个互掐的，啥事情都抖出来了。
<jiero> gebjgd:  除了 ems 都没要求
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你這個是病   得治
<imtxc> onlylove: 你淘宝买东西看看，有几家店家发东西用实名发？
<jiero> imtxc:  EMS 要求实名
<gebjgd> imtxc, jiero 天朝威武
<imtxc> onlylove: 这样我的快递包装直接就仍垃圾里面
<jiero> imtxc: 很多
<imtxc> jiero: 我没见过
<imtxc> jiero: EMS我也收发，我没要过证件
<nyfair> 夏天随便弄双拖鞋上班不就得了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道人不是用真名
<imtxc> jiero: 我遇到要证件的只有挂号信
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。
<imtxc> onlylove: “洋洋”
<imtxc> onlylove: “星星”
<nyfair> 除非你有脚气灰指甲
<imtxc> onlylove: “老李”
<onlylove> jiero: ems会有公司收发
<imtxc> onlylove: 这能是真名？
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥，你用这些nick?
<onlylove> imtxc: 高大上
<imtxc> eexpress: 我收到过这些nick发给我的快递
<onlylove> imtxc: 你都买啥东西
<nyfair> imtxc: 牛牛
<adam8157> iMadper: 默默戴上耳机
<nyfair> adam8157: 戴耳机对耳朵不好
<iMadper> adam8157: 我啥都没听见呀
<straybird> TB发货的不少都是网店名称啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 听别人絮絮叨叨的自言自语更不好
<markfei> 我这几大 现在快递都懒得签名了
<nyfair> adam8157: 声音直接放出来啊，何必担心影响别人
<nyfair> adam8157: 你是壕啊，这点存在感都不能刷？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我是戴耳机听歌以隔绝别人的絮絮叨叨
<eexpress> adam8157: 你边上又有人吃东西了？
<imtxc> markfei: onlylove 别说快递，你在苏宁买过东西么，他们的pos机都不用你签名
<jiero> huntxu:  我不知道。现在我觉得。我会变成真正的恶人。
<eexpress> 吃葱油饼？
<eexpress> 巴基巴基？
<imtxc> eexpress: 那得戴口罩啊
<lainme_> 三個小時監考，好無聊
<eexpress> 94啊
<nyfair> jiero: 快去买份人身意外保险
<huntxu> jiero: 那就变恶吧，不是挺好的嘛
<jiero> lainme_ 来。。。
<imtxc> 吃饼走吧唧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你刷信用卡不签名？
<onlylove> imtxc: 银行接单？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是说苏宁的
<huntxu> lainme_: 囡囡你走下去找个小男生抱抱
<eexpress> imtxc: 上次他抱怨过巴基。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管哪里的
<jiero> lainme_ 赶紧上网找房子？
<jiero> nyfair:  我有
<lainme_> huntxu: 示範一個
<jiero> huntxu:  我的隔膜又挤压心脏和肺部了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 苏宁不能替你签吧，如果是签名验证的，银行不会接单吧？
<roylez> lainme_: 监考不是挺好的么
<huntxu> jiero: 打嗝就说打嗝
<imtxc> onlylove: 不了解
<huntxu> lainme_: 你来我这边我示范
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果银行受理，那是银行的问题
<jiero> huntxu: 不是，不打嗝，就是内部抑郁。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦，不对，不是苏宁，是国美
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<imtxc> onlylove: 就我年前买的那个本子
<onlylove> imtxc: 管他苏宁还是国美啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们告诉我不用签了，拿走吧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 真好
<gebjgd> imtxc, 莫非你长的很有特点？
<jiero> imtxc: 苏宁要短信验证
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，意思是，银行拒绝付钱，国美给你买？
<imtxc> jiero: 是的
<huntxu> jiero: 那你学黄海波怎么样
<lainme_> roylez: 沒事做，又不能用電腦，鍵盤聲音太大
<imtxc> gebjgd: 对啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 非常非常非常非常非常非常有特点
<jiero> huntxu: 我不知道谁是黄海波。
<huntxu> jiero: 上网刷刷娱乐版
<eexpress> jiero: 有点丑，突然就有名的那家伙嘛
<eexpress> 与世隔绝？
<huntxu> adam8157: 这破gmail
<huntxu> adam8157: fetch headers一次又一次
<adam8157> huntxu: 我用的蛮好...
<huntxu> adam8157: 明明fetch完了怎么又继续了
<adam8157> huntxu: sei知道
<jiero> lainme_ 用平板就没声音了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我晚点有空用mutt试试
<huntxu> adam8157: mutt现在搭配什么
<adam8157> huntxu: mutt自带的imap是个残废
<adam8157> huntxu: 我推荐isync/mbsync
<adam8157> huntxu: 虽然我还没切换过去
<huntxu> adam8157: 当然不会想用mutt那个
<jiero> huntxu:  我不需要，我一个月多没遗精，也没啥性冲动。
<lainme_> jiero: 平板不能用來工作
<huntxu> adam8157: 那你现在用啥，我要有现成配置的
<jiero> huntxu: 只是单纯的想呆在她身边，心情会平静
<huntxu> jiero: 你不修道可惜了 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: offlineimap+msmtp+mutt
<huntxu> adam8157: offlineimap能不能只拉标题那种
<adam8157> huntxu: 不行...
<huntxu> adam8157: 虽然我的邮件也才2.5G。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 难道学乐乐拉下来然后自己备份到本地硬盘
<huntxu> roylez: ^
<huntxu> adam8157: 有没有能只fetch header的
<gfrog> freeflying: 洞洞鞋撒
<adam8157> huntxu: thunderbird
<huntxu> adam8157: 你妹
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。你
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪里有便宜货
<huntxu> adam8157: thunderbird太丑了
<adam8157> freeflying: 之前在办公室穿的是vancl的19块钱的洞洞鞋
<adam8157> huntxu: thunderbird+muttor
<imtxc> jiero: 你不出家是我佛的遗憾
<jiero> imtxc:  去你的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 四不像
<adam8157> huntxu: muttator http://www.vimperator.org/muttator
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒绝fx
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道一定要我推荐 Keen的溯溪系列么……
<gfrog> freeflying: 洞洞鞋淘宝就是了
<onlylove> huntxu: 除了fx,来个浏览器
<jiero> onlylove:  Opera
<huntxu> onlylove: opera啊
<huntxu> 虽然以后不会再有了
<onlylove> opera不是换啥blink了么
<huntxu> 只能坚持12.16到有人把opera收了，把用chromium前的版本开源掉
<onlylove> opera原来那个引擎巨快
<huntxu> onlylove: 还是一样输给了chrome每次出来都跑分的测评
<huntxu> onlylove: 和小米一个德性
<huntxu> nyfair: ^ 提供论据
<onlylove> huntxu: 小米会做市场啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 这年头能活下来，不是因为技术牛，是因为会做市场啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 看看sun
<huntxu> 当年多少谷分看到js速度跑分就觉得chrome是世界上最牛x的浏览器没有之一
<huntxu> 按这逻辑今天小米秒iphone了
<jiero> huntxu:  很多人喜欢看单一评比的。
 * onlylove 琢磨怎么继续用fx24
 * jiero 不甘心不甘心不甘心。
<huntxu> onlylove: 这么旧的版本
<onlylove> jiero: 不甘心，就追妹子到她家
<huntxu> onlylove: 我这都29了
<onlylove> huntxu: esr
<huntxu> jiero: 情来则生死不变
<onlylove> huntxu: 下个esr是31
<onlylove> huntxu: 29太难看
<huntxu> jiero: 情变则可有可无
<huntxu> onlylove: esr是啥，fx用得不多
<eexpress> onlylove: 我又强迫使用了一周的fx，昨天抛弃了。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我不明白29做的那么像chrome几个意思
<onlylove> eexpress: 29？我也打算放弃
<huntxu> onlylove: 基于webkit的，midori可以推荐
<huntxu> onlylove: 抄了一半opera，然后没有成功
<eexpress> onlylove: 没看到我头几天折腾了chatzilla的css嘛。
<huntxu> eexpress: 我发现fx里面连save session都要装插件，就觉得难受。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为fx要飚版本，但是企业用户又求稳定，所以会有个长期版本
<jiero> huntxu:  save session 是什么？
<onlylove> huntxu: esr大概一年一更新
<eexpress> huntxu: 比功能，fx本来就少。都是插件。我都没比较插件的功能，就比自带的，就不如opera
<huntxu> jiero: 把当前打开的所有tab保存成一个session，集体书签的感觉
<onlylove> eexpress: 用fx就用呗，搞啥chatzilla
<eexpress> onlylove: 难道你现在irssi?
<onlylove> eexpress: quassel
<huntxu> jiero: 下次开这个session，就把现在那些tab全打开了，有时候找资料什么的，就不用一个一个bookmark了
<eexpress> 额。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 你不知道opera可以直接上irc的么
<huntxu> onlylove: 估计神一直用那个功能习惯了
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。不是标签组么？
<onlylove> huntxu: 知道，opera功能多到眼花缭乱，还能直接bt
<jiero> huntxu: ctrl+shift+E 那样的？
<onlylove> huntxu: 邮件，bt, irc，你能想到的，opera基本都有
<onlylove> huntxu: 再搞搞搞不好就变emacs了
<jiero> 或者那不是组
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，可以保存，然后关掉浏览器
<huntxu> jiero: 甚至清空历史记录
<eexpress> 等opera12.16死掉，再换。
<huntxu> eexpress: 换鬼，没得换
<eexpress> lol
<huntxu> eexpress: 我一直用opera mail，根本用不了其它的
<eexpress> 我说换其他的。
<eexpress> 是啊。邮件也这顺手
<huntxu> 邮件和rss
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 eexpress 之前这里谁在巴黎来着
<imtxc> huntxu: opera 在我这里的bug一直解决不了
<eexpress> rss现在不看了。废时间
<jiero> huntxu:  哈。 你需要一系列插件套装， opera for firefox :)
<eexpress> 。巴黎。。谁
<imtxc> huntxu: 存不住邮件，怎么破
<adam8157> freeflying: ä½ 
<imtxc> huntxu: list 里面的邮件，过一段时间（有时候一小时，有时候半天）就没有了
<freeflying> adam8157: 说正经的呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，有在巴黎的？
<huntxu> imtxc: 你自己删了还是咋样？
<huntxu> jiero: 那也不行
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 呵呵呵呵，找到个神器处理gmail的custom header
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 写个脚本去
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么神器
<huntxu> jiero: 就好像，你最喜欢的玩具，别人给你换成个一模一样的，你一开始不知道
<imtxc> huntxu: 什么都没动，就是在 opera 里面看不见了，我选择的是所有邮件可以离线阅读
<gfrog> adam8157: google script
<huntxu> jiero: 所以还只当是原来那个
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: link?
<imtxc> huntxu: 就是过一段时间点开那个 list 的目录之后里面是空的，然后就会重新开始下载里面的邮件
<huntxu> jiero: 但是哪天你知道真相，一样觉得受不了
<gebjgd> tb多好
<eexpress> huntxu: 现在直接开163的网页。看新闻。
<gfrog> adam8157: "google script"
<huntxu> imtxc: 额，和我现在的症状一样啊
<gfrog> g "google script"
<huntxu> eexpress: 那你可以改用手机客户端
<imtxc> huntxu: 啊，我以为是我配置的问题呢
<jiero> huntxu:  我现在属于无脑状态。抱歉。
<eexpress> huntxu: 就是为了和手机保持一致的习惯。http://imagebin.org/311256
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<huntxu> imtxc: 你是不是也有个很大目录
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是很大啊，就几十几百
<freeflying> gfrog: 我记得有啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 没
<freeflying> eexpress: 有
<eexpress> @@
<huntxu> imtxc: 我也不知道为啥，不过我之前的邮件是用旧版本下载的然后慢慢升级
<huntxu> imtxc: 有次玩坏了就删了重新设置邮件，就也这个样子了
<freeflying> gfrog: 奶奶的，IHG订巴黎的房居然还要信用卡
<huntxu> imtxc: 难道是新opera的bug
<eexpress> huntxu: 啥。没看到你说的
<imtxc> huntxu: 不太清楚啊，这个问题很麻烦
<huntxu> imtxc: 貌似我刚resync一下又好了
<gebjgd> freeflying, 欧洲订房必须信用卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是有了么？
<freeflying> gebjgd: 太恶心了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你记得是谁在巴黎来着
<adam8157> freeflying: 你平时住店不用信用卡预授权?
<eexpress> freeflying: 去巴黎，要啥熟人，有种去找一个巴黎妹子回来。
<gebjgd> freeflying, 这里没有人在巴黎
<freeflying> eexpress: 这个真心没种了
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我同学在 女的
<gebjgd> freeflying, 必须信用卡
<jiero> 好吧。我放弃。
<huntxu> freeflying: 你又公干了啊
<jiero> 集中精神集中精神。。。
<freeflying> gebjgd: 有她im没
<freeflying> huntxu: 苦逼啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛤蟆的布达佩斯成行了没
<gfrog> adam8157: "google script" 可以处理raw mail body，自己写个搜索规则，加tag就好了
<gebjgd> freeflying, gtalk
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 公款游览啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后扔google site上自动运行
<gfrog> adam8157: that's it.
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 甚至可以当服务卖哈，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧, 不过咱的imapfilter已经工作的很好 而且是imap server通用
<freeflying> gebjgd: 给个gtalk呗，我咨询下我去得地，看看住啥地好
<eexpress> gfrog: 你这是要adam去学Perl?
<gfrog> eexpress: js的
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你有车？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我讨厌client-server模式。
<gebjgd> freeflying, 公司给租车么
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我再北京有
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我是做在巴黎
 * gfrog 做cloud作出病了，都要扔进cloud
<eexpress> 下载到本地inbox，直接perl. gfrog
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我是说在巴黎
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥年代了还下载
<freeflying> gebjgd: 给租貌似
<gebjgd> freeflying, 别貌似
<gebjgd> freeflying, 有车和没车区别很大
<eexpress> 这没年代区别吧
<freeflying> gebjgd: 欧洲租车肯定比打车便宜吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 高大上
<gebjgd> freeflying, 决定了你可以住在那个区
<gebjgd> freeflying, 显然  租车便宜  一天80欧
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我要去 29 Boulevard Romain Rolland, Montrouge, France
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我记得机场到市区就要100多了吧
<gebjgd> freeflying, 我看看
<freeflying> gebjgd: 不过巴黎开车比较纠结啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, 机场到市区有火车
<gebjgd> freeflying, 对
<freeflying> gebjgd: 火车更恶心，没英语广播
<gebjgd> freeflying, 不需要英语广播
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿神马时候去欧洲啊？
<gebjgd> freeflying, 有地图的
 * freeflying 不喜欢去不说英语的国家
<freeflying> gfrog: 7.9-10
<freeflying> gfrog: 预计8号到，11号回
<freeflying> gfrog: 好像那周你们也再大不列颠啊
<eexpress> 额。你这应该说你只会英语嘛。 freeflying
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚好是那周
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个好贵... http://item.jd.com/698863.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【TP-LINKTL-TR861】TP-LINK TL-TR861 2000L 21M 3G路由器（中国联通）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要做甚？
<gebjgd> freeflying, 在14e区的边缘
<adam8157> gfrog: 想买个啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，来我屋参观下吧，有几个型号可以给你参考
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你还是租车吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 感觉就这个好看. 过来了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你的地方不在前10区里面
<freeflying> gebjgd: 不过我两天开会，租车意义也不大
<gebjgd> freeflying, booking.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Booking.com: 467,326 hotels worldwide. 29+ million hotel reviews. (@ booking.com)
<gebjgd> freeflying,
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这个地旁边有个novatel, 不过我想住IHG旗下的酒店
<gebjgd> freeflying, ihg有大保健？
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃去大不列颠给我捎爽keen的溯溪鞋吧
<gebjgd> freeflying, 还是什么
<onlylove> adam8157: 你买那作甚
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我积他们家的分的
<gebjgd> freeflying, 那就不值得了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你到处出差  就为了积分  要来回的奔波
<eexpress> imtxc: 投注成功 	 等待开奖
<eexpress> 明天 21:30开奖
<imtxc> eexpress: 等着分钱
<eexpress> 好兆头
<huntxu> eexpress: 神你买什么号码
<eexpress> 不记得
<huntxu> eexpress: 我要跟投
<eexpress> 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: final会不会spurs vs pacers
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以啊，link记得mail我
<freeflying> gebjgd: 就薅这么点羊毛啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕啊，给你推荐keen了乃就真的要买啊。
<gebjgd> freeflying, ......
<freeflying> gebjgd: 话说你同学在巴黎结婚了还是单身啊
<huntxu> roylez: 貌似今天早上看到新闻说外汇储备太高不行
<gebjgd> freeflying, 单身吧
<huntxu> roylez: 这是要拼死维持汇率的节奏么
<freeflying> gfrog: 英国那网站叫啥来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<gfrog> freeflying: 运动器材的？ wiggle？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这家店不卖户外品牌好像
<freeflying> gebjgd: 那介绍认识认识啊
<adam8157> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/786877.html  果然贵
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【华为E5 LAN 双线猫】华为（HUAWEI） E5 LAN 双线猫 3G无线路由器/固网无线路由器（中国联通）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<gebjgd> freeflying, 哎哟喂  侯总 想通了？
<nyfair> 无限路由器不都是直接拿电信送的咩？
<nyfair> 阿森纳居然夺冠了，不开心。我好不容易当一天胡尔城球迷
<huntxu> nyfair: 9年了容易吗
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 这个 http://item.jd.com/943267.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【华为E5200W E5 MINI 21M】华为（HUAWEI） E5200W 21M 3G无线路由器（中国联通）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.keenfootwear.com/gb/en/product/shoes/men/waterfront/clearwater%20cnx
<adam8157> huntxu: 温格命大啊
<huntxu> adam8157: nyfair 夺冠那晚哭得可难过了
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 9年前你大爷我还读高二啊
<jiero> huntxu:  ...
<huntxu> 人生能有多少个9年
<jiero> huntxu:   我现在一天都不想过！
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年夏天更惨，zanetti退役
<huntxu> adam8157: 不夺冠也一样有合同，不过温格估计不会签而已
<freeflying> gfrog: 我就是要这类的鞋子
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己拿着高薪，能忽悠住一班准一流，年年欧冠16强，门票越卖越贵，赚回个球场
<nyfair> 渣渣，我是诺丁汉森林球迷
<huntxu> adam8157: 换你是老板你难道不喜欢
<gfrog> freeflying: keen真心帅啊
<adam8157> jiero: 年轻人啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过太贵了，我整不起
<freeflying> gfrog: 这货必须要去美国整了
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是女王公园巡游者的球迷么?
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我心脏快受不了啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 别闹了 年轻人
<huntxu> adam8157: 讚QPR
<adam8157> huntxu: QPR啊 球衣丑, 打架怂
<jiero> 昨天晚上送她回去的时候为什么没有再问呢。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 一起海淘双吧
<huntxu> adam8157: QPR可是跟我大国奥打过架的
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄不起啊，叔儿
<huntxu> adam8157: 连郑智都不怕
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊, QPR打输了嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 那也是英雄
<jiero> 看来从今天开始她又不和我说话了。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 户外鞋里面，lowa也不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 佩佩都不一定敢打
<adam8157> huntxu: 佩佩欺软怕硬
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有几个牌子，不过我对鞋不太熟，一直都是dkn的蓝色货品对付的
<huntxu> adam8157: 苦练法语，上去问里贝里，我们队长问你认识西塞不
<freeflying> gfrog: 我对牌子无所谓，只要质量不错，款就要类似这种的
<adam8157> ....
<gfrog> freeflying: 牌子代表着质量撒，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: keen的鞋比较萌，都是那种圆圆头
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年恒大那个小个的右后卫不错
<adam8157> gfrog: E5才1150的电... 还是TP好
<huntxu> adam8157: 有以前广东足球的影子了
<freeflying> gfrog: 前年在outlet里买了双类似的，bass的，一年不到就坏了，后来没机会去退货去
<adam8157> huntxu: 娜娜不是好兄弟, 竟然和我萨节奏不一致, 自己夺冠
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄keen吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 还记得哨声后的范佩西吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 那张牌是不是历史上唯一一张哨响后踢球的黄牌啊
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是吧...
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，就是球没死那种
<huntxu> adam8157: 单纯不带情绪听不到哨声然后被给牌的
<huntxu> 貌似我只见过这一次
<freeflying> gfrog: 美亚也补便宜啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 表示同情
<huntxu> adam8157: 一般那种拖时间的，球出界了再加一个大脚的，也没见过给牌
<adam8157> huntxu: 罗宾被罚之后的表情动作很无辜很优雅
<adam8157> huntxu: 确实
<huntxu> adam8157: 有个影响是当年利记那个光头后卫dossena，死球后用手锤了下球被给过张牌，貌似还是世界杯
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意必须等特价啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 没得穿了
<gfrog> freeflying: 洞洞鞋顶着
<gfrog> freeflying: 等特价
<freeflying> gfrog: 特价得到冬天了估计 :)
<leeeee> gfrog:我很好奇 你们买回来的都是made in us？
<gfrog> leeeee: 大部分是made in china
<leeeee> == 特价能低到多少钱？
<leeeee> 而且你们被税的概率是多大？
<jiero> leeeee:   被税也更便宜
<jiero> leeeee:  否则就是机会主义了
<leeeee> jiero：便宜是相对原价 我想知道是多少
<eexpress> 不少塑料“洞洞鞋”中含致癌物
<leeeee> 为啥要穿这个？舒适？
<jiero> leeeee:  多数商品的出厂价是出售价的20%
<leeeee> jiero：我需要知道海淘的价格及被税的概率
<jiero> leeeee:  价格你自己看啊。。。谁知道你碰到什么时机，要什么商品
<leeeee> == 所以我问他洞洞鞋特价大概多少啊。。你，，
<jiero> leeeee:  他说的是洞洞鞋是海淘周期的替代品吧。
<jiero> leeeee: 东西到了就不用那洞洞鞋了。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。我现在什么都想立刻学好。。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 我淘了大于6次, 还没被税过
<iMadper> leeeee: 满意了?
<leeeee> iMadper：== 这么凶干嘛 我就是想了解下嘛
<iMadper> leeeee: 我凶了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 来个v
<huntxu> 好拉轰
<gfrog> iMadper: 我淘了5次，衣服没被睡过，电子设备次次被睡
<huntxu> 名字在淡淡上面
<gfrog> huntxu: 有大v
<gfrog> huntxu: 有大v么？
<jiero> gfrog:  对，电子产品就是被税
<gfrog> iMadper: 有大v
<gfrog> iMadper: 有大v么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 没有吧?
<gfrog> iMadper: 来个v
<leeeee> 衣服也要海淘？
<jiero> leeeee: 就是衣服
<gfrog> huntxu: 在你上面，咩哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 你那是字母排序
<iMadper> ... ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 那也在你上面
<onlylove> huntxu: 等adam直接+o
<iMadper> huntxu: gfrog: ä¿©xx
<gfrog> iMadper: 肿么？
<iMadper> gfrog: 很厉害
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天还有个smzdm的海淘衣服的
<leeeee> iMadper：你有晒单吗？
<iMadper> leeeee: 没, 懒得
<leeeee> onlylove：我看了，，那个妹纸是吧？
<leeeee> 通常我都是看评论。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 是的
<onlylove> leeeee: 老实说，那热裤确实肥了不少
<onlylove> leeeee: 又不是网易新闻，看啥评论
<leeeee> onlylove：她为啥要专门开房 我其实没看文字
<onlylove> leeeee: 她说是小编改的
<onlylove> leeeee: 吸引眼球呗
<leeeee> onlylove：不是这个晒单啦。。是平时推的东西 评论比较搞笑
<leeeee> onlylove：好吧。。各种无节操
<imtxc> leeeee: 人那长腿，开房咋了
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，那到没注意，我一般的这种事不看评论
<huntxu> iMadper: 红帽第一人你不要这样鄙视我好不好
<onlylove> leeeee: 当然，买东西的时候还是看一眼的
<leeeee> imtxc：我没说啥啊 我只是说她为啥专门开房晒单。。妹纸的确是好看啊
<leeeee> onlylove：哈哈 评论基本会解毒。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 谁买的衣服难道不得报答一下么
<leeeee> imtxc：切 还有这种理论。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我主要想看实拍图，不是效果图
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，那个，简单说下吧，妹子老公摄影师，想去酒店拍，嫌家里太乱
<leeeee> onlylove：那妹纸不是实拍么 ？
<onlylove> leeeee: 是
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是网店很多东西是效果图
<leeeee> 好吧 高深莫测
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 是妹子？
<leeeee> onlylove：裤腿肥一点比绑在腿上好看
 * wzssyqa 才知道
 * gfrog 屋里开空调竟然有点缺氧…… cc adam8157 iMadper happyaron 
<adam8157> gfrog: 你内心躁动
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在帽帽挺好呀
<leeeee> gfrog：现在就开空调？
<iMadper> gfrog: 要不你回来办公吧
<leeeee> 是热么。。
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 他们把你们给拉下了
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<leeeee> wzssyqa：是不是妹子没有区别
<wzssyqa> jiero: 交给你了 ^
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我气坏了 leeeee
<wzssyqa> jiero: 气什么气
<wzssyqa> jiero: 气多伤身
<jiero> wzssyqa: 因为我是死脑筋。我已经够伤身子了。
<leeeee> jiero：你别黑我行不
<wzssyqa> jiero: 说的就好像死脑筋只有你自己似的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 结果还是要交给别人去决断。如果别的事情都可以交给其他人做，这件事只能身体力行。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 拉屎也没法交给别人
<jiero> leeeee:  我没黑你啊。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你说的是。
<wzssyqa> 列队欢迎kk
<leeeee> jiero：你是 不作不死 。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gparted问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459778 软件中心装好gparted后，运行时一直显示搜索分区。怎么办。哪 位高手指点一下。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxh3688 — 2014-05-19 15:00
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 芳龄几何啊
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你有追求者了
<leeeee> gebjgd：你别嘲讽我就够了
<leeeee> wzssyqa：姐又不是新人 别闹了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 要是妹不就不敢闹了
<gebjgd> leeeee, 运强可没有闹  他是认真的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 自己不开心，拿别人寻开心
<leeeee> 什么啊
<leeeee> 我理解不了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我名字
<leeeee> 乱七八糟 看不懂
<wzssyqa> le
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我无聊，踢人玩
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 袜子你又杀人了
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 替你说话 还踢我
 * knownbad @@~
 * gebjgd 继续搬家
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼 你醒了
<jiero> knownbad: 哦
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼，刚想回家去。
<leeeee> wzssyqa：好吧 的确够无聊 继续踢他
<imtxc> leeeee: do it
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你可以踢他了
<knownbad> 女孩说不作不会死，男孩说不作怎知妳不想我死。
<leeeee> 什么啊
<leeeee> 不会。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: /kick gebjgd
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你真搬家了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 你还在德国？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 是啊
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 什么啤酒好喝
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我还等他女儿的皂片呢 不踢
<knownbad> gebjgd: 什么时候拍了肥皂片子？
<leeeee> gebjgd：来呀 你娃皂片呢
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 侯总去巴黎的话  让他给你带1664
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 必须让他带
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 1664年的啤酒？怕怕
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 牌子
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 德国啤酒我喜欢Krombacher	
<gebjgd> knownbad, 照片
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 表示完全不懂
<knownbad> 真当我傻，唉。
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 你让侯总带就是了    绝对好酒
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 我得尝一遍才知道
<wzssyqa> freeflying: ^
<leeeee> gebjgd：==
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 那个酒我也是听人推荐的
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 法国和瑞士才有的买
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 南德可能有   我这边没有
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 德国一共才多大
<jiero> gebjgd:  德国啤酒在南边和法国瑞士才有的买。。。
<freeflying> gebjgd: 带啤酒回来？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 1664
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 不小
<knownbad> 回家气。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 1664是啥
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 从北边到南边 开车 8个小时
<wzssyqa> freeflying: gebjgd 说是一种啤酒
<gebjgd> freeflying, 啤酒
<jiero> gebjgd:  怎么可能？
<gebjgd> freeflying, 记得带给 wzssyqa
<gebjgd> jiero, 最北部到南部
<gebjgd> jiero, 开过就知道了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 带红酒回来还差不多
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 拿也才北京到山东
<freeflying> gebjgd: 我上回从法国带回10瓶酒
<gebjgd> freeflying, 没有必要  红酒就不从法国买了
<leeeee> ==
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你要的话 我国内直接有人卖
<leeeee> 把我前面的
<leeeee> 去掉啊
<gebjgd> freeflying, 集装箱进货的
<leeeee> 好奇怪
<freeflying> gebjgd: 靠谱，介绍下
<gebjgd> freeflying,  广东发货
<gebjgd> freeflying, ......
<gebjgd> freeflying, 你真的喝红酒？
<freeflying> gebjgd: 喝啊，比可乐健康吧
<leeeee> 蟹蟹
<freeflying> gebjgd: 不过我只喝得起餐酒
<wzssyqa> jiero: ^ leeeee 这姑娘好追。我给她加上的又去掉，还说谢谢
<leeeee> == 切 这是什么理论
<huntxu> freeflying: 餐酒也还行啦
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 混沌理论
<leeeee> 为什么评书都那么长啊。。400回。。听得要死
<jiero> wzssyqa:  leeeee可能确实好追
<wzssyqa> jiero: 上吧
<leeeee> jiero：你没事黑我的话 小心你家纠纠
<leeeee> 我会给她画圈圈
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> 你。。
<adam8157> ...
<leeeee> 看你还给我不
<leeeee> 黑。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那么奇怪的名字？纠纠？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：嗯 跟他一起合称“纠杰”
 * wzssyqa 不上irc好久，错过了多少东西
<leeeee> 因为很纠结 所以现在还没追到呢
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 嗯，蛮配
<imtxc> leeeee: 来我追你
<leeeee> 对啊 超般配 嗯 兔子你快去追啊
 * gfrog 有人熟悉javascript不？
<huntxu> gfrog: 说吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 反正我不懂
<leeeee> imtxc：我又没跑 干嘛追我
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 他怎么又成兔子了？
<gfrog> huntxu: ……
<jiero> wzssyqa:  leeeee 叫 cherrot 小兔子
<gfrog> huntxu: js有没有啥像python dict那种内置的数据结构？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：那说明你是好久没来了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 得有两年不常上了
<huntxu> gfrog: json那种表示不就是js来的？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：哦。。我混脸熟都没一年呢 。。两年你还记得账号？
<wzssyqa> 想来，我上这里也5年了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 必然啊，偶尔会上，只是不看
<jiero> wzssyqa: 其实我对你没啥印象。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  :(
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我也只对你在论坛上有印象
<leeeee> jiero：你要知道像你这样给人留下深刻印象的人不多
<wzssyqa> jiero: 很久不活跃了
<leeeee> 除非每天在那作
<adam8157> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> 否则大家都不会记得的 嗯
<jiero> 。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 真相帝
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> adam8157：阿当哥我说错了嘛？
<adam8157> leeeee: 我不知道啊
<wzssyqa> 我也是最近不那么开心，所以来找人寻开心
<leeeee> adam8157：那辣么作。。你居然不造。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<perr> 孤来了
<adam8157> 我啥都不知道
<leeeee> 你还是去人大遛弯儿去吧
<leeeee> 顺便捡到个妹纸的饭卡
<adam8157> leeeee: 昨天去北大遛弯儿的
<leeeee> 然后还回去
<leeeee> 就追到手了
<leeeee> 嗯
<leeeee> 我上次就听我同学说过 她室友就是这样。。被追的呢
<adam8157> ...
<leeeee> adam8157：今天再去啊
<leeeee> 重点在于
<adam8157> leeeee: 工作呐
<gfrog> huntxu: 是哈
<leeeee> 捡饭卡
<leeeee> 或者。。
<leeeee> 图书卡
<leeeee> 等
<jiero> leeeee:  。
<leeeee> 因为补办好烦啊
<leeeee> 妹纸会感激你的
<leeeee> 我们的饭卡就和门卡一体。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 还回去了还怎么再联系，不能还
 * adam8157 我觉得关键是饭卡上有照片
<leeeee> 没有都进不了宿舍。。
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 而且是证件照
<leeeee> 还的时候不就看见了么。。
<huntxu> gfrog: object?
<leeeee> 如果是你的菜就要号码
<leeeee> 不是。。就再去捡吧。。
<leeeee> 我的饭卡都掉了N次了。。
<leeeee> 不过每次都在食堂大妈那找到的。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
 * wzssyqa 现在看到“拣”字，首先想到的是肥皂。我是不是没救了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 要是猥琐男你更失望了
<leeeee> 没有 我们饭卡上任何信息都没有。。
<leeeee> 就只是一张卡。。
<leeeee> 而已
<perr> 故意掉
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那怎么还？
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 你弯了?
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 一直很直
<leeeee> 没啊 我丢三落四 经常 吃饭就忘桌上了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我觉得应该去想办法拣妹子饭卡，然后自己就不用花钱吃饭了
<leeeee> 有一次 我在吃饭 大妈说 你把卡放口袋里行不。。你在我这领了两次了。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 任何有可能出错的事将会出错--墨菲定理 
<adam8157> leeeee: 下次上头贴张照片和联系方式再扔
<leeeee> wzssyqa：食堂的饭菜。。你也吃。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 快饿死了还管那么多
<leeeee> wzssyqa：干嘛要扔 都说了 我们没卡 进不了宿舍
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 钓凯子
<leeeee> wzssyqa：== 太夸张 我才不信你饿死
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 懒得做饭就饿死了
<leeeee> wzssyqa：外卖啊 出去吃啊 这些也懒 那你就饿死得了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不是有人饼挂脖子上，只把嘴边的吃了，然后饿死了的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 有门禁，我还得下楼给送外卖的开门
<leeeee> wzssyqa：这个我妈在我小时候给我讲过
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我就是那种
<leeeee> wzssyqa：那你就饿死呗
<leeeee> 多好
<adam8157> leeeee: 赞
<wzssyqa> 幸亏脂肪储备的比较多
 * wzssyqa 准备先饿瘦再饿死
<leeeee> 然后呢？你的脂肪能流入胃袋？
<leeeee> 就不饿了？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那样好歹没有人说我是死胖子了
<jiero> 。明天就要送实习生们走了，我不再是管理员了 :) 女生宿舍也就空了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你可以入住了
<leeeee> 就算是死 我也不要饿死。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 等下一波
<leeeee> 瘦也只是给别人看的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那你得不能懒得吃饭
<leeeee> 我没懒得吃饭啊
<leeeee> 我才不会节食减肥那么傻呢
<leeeee> adam8157：阿当哥
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<leeeee> adam8157：我记得你说。。你在学跳舞的啊  很早以前 我应该没有记错
<adam8157> leeeee: 我没有 你记错了
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你跳舞》
<onlylove> 看着满屏的元素，就像挠墙
<wzssyqa> ？
<leeeee> adam8157：不该啊
<leeeee> adam8157：我记忆力很好的
<adam8157> leeeee: 岁数大了都这样, 接受宿命吧
<leeeee> ä½ 
<onlylove> 没个元素定义一个xpath
<leeeee> 肯定
<leeeee> 在很早
<leeeee> 以前
<gfrog> huntxu: 嘛object？
<leeeee> 说过
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天kk在
<onlylove> leeeee: 刷屏会被禁言
<leeeee> onlylove：哦 知道啦~~蟹蟹
<leeeee> 你学的怎么样了啦
<leeeee> adam8157：我怎么可能记错 我记忆力很好的。。小学同学名字都记得、、
<adam8157> leeeee: 但是你确实记错了, 我是走健身游泳路线的, 跳舞不是我这一卦的
<adam8157> Xah Lee.... http://ergoemacs.org/misc/xah_as_good_as_dead.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: I'm About as Good as Dead: the End of Xah Lee
<leeeee> 好吧，，明明记得你要跳机械舞的。。
<leeeee> 好吧 看来我确实老了。。擦
<gfrog> huntxu: 懂了，确实就是json的格式撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<huntxu> gfrog: 对啊，就是js的object
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天有荔枝撒
<onlylove> gfrog: 土豪公司……
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们这边没有啊?
<onlylove> adam8157: 都被 gfrog搬走了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你去他那边拿
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己拿啊，你是不是还想有人扒给你吃……
<adam8157> gfrog: 忙啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jiero> heee, I'm now looked like 27 years old...
<adam8157> jiero: You are closed to 27 years old
 * cherrot 热死了 尼玛
<iMadper> cherrot: 脱
<cherrot> iMadper: 内裤没洗 不好意思
<iMadper> ...
<wzssyqa> 这个世界真奇葩，还有人穿内裤这种奇怪东西
<gebjgd> ...........
<adam8157> .....
<cherrot> ...
<wzssyqa> 这队形不够齐啊
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 坏到你那里了
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 求不踢
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/293375.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 小伙约游戏女孩见面 发现是男儿身大打出手_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 怪不得黄海波报警
<leeeee> imtxc:你微信上约妹纸没有碰到男的么
<imtxc> leeeee: 我什么时候微信上约妹子啦
<leeeee> 好吧。。我又记错了？！ 老了
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc:  我也记得你好像说过那些，不过我不懂
<imtxc> jiero: 不许瞎说
<leeeee> 我记忆力还是不错的。。他不说我也记得
<leeeee> 如果我没记错 你是甘肃的。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 这个是
<leeeee> 对啊 所以不要否定
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 我没否定啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 你说对的我没有否定，你说错的我就否定了啊
<leeeee> 好好好 没事
<imtxc> adam8157: 你现在单臂俯卧撑能做几个
<adam8157> imtxc: 没试过
<imtxc> adam8157: 是下的时候吸气么，我觉得我的做法不对的样子
<adam8157> imtxc: 没注意呼吸方法...
<imtxc> adam8157: 看来你没有强迫症
<adam8157> imtxc: 应该说我做的轻松 用不着注意这个
<markfei> chenshaoju: 我在twitter是加了你的，没想到你也用irc
<leeeee> @adam8157：那游泳如何换气？
<adam8157> leeeee: 嘴不在水里的时候呼吸一下
<cherrot> lol
<leeeee> 一直学不会。。
<leeeee> 只能憋气游泳 很不爽
<jiero> adam8157: 我沉底
<adam8157> leeeee: 表示2.3米水深连续游个一两千米毫无压力
<jiero> adam8157: 憋气会下沉。
<adam8157> jiero: 手随意下压一下就起来了
<jiero> leeeee: 你呢。
<leeeee> adam8157：太帅了吧。。
<leeeee> jiero：不会沉啊 我会游几米吧。。
<adam8157> leeeee: 上周没去游, 之前每周两千米的 不过中间会休息
<gfrog> adam8157: 热死了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我屋有冷气啊
<leeeee> 太。。厉害了吧。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你屋的电闸不稳, 经常空调不好用, 我之前在761就那样
<Ver1tas> = =
<Ver1tas> 居然有人伪装成机器人
<adam8157> leeeee: 还行... 我也不大会游
<adam8157> Ver1tas: 他人JI合一
<Ver1tas> >adam8157< 不明觉厉
<leeeee> 根本学不会啊 我外甥女都学会了，，我还没学会。。
<leeeee> 我是大学时候学的。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 柔和回答， 使怒消退。 言语暴戾， 触动怒气——箴言篇 15:1 
<Ver1tas> 咦 又忘了私聊怎么发的了。。。
<wzssyqa> 耶，离成DD又近了一步
<adam8157> leeeee: 我也是大学学的 虽然我家离海边只有280米
<leeeee> 你还没饿死呢
<onlylove> wzssyqa: debian developer？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是滴
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那么容易饿死，还怎么成dd
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，好多bug等你修呢
<adam8157> leeeee: 西安的大学游泳和太极拳是必修
<leeeee> adam8157：我就学了一学期。。还是不会换气。。后来学校没有泳池 就。。唉。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: adam说，debian基本不做事
<leeeee> 我们是学修啊。。选修一直是健美操什么的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 嗯，那是他关心的别人不关心而已
<adam8157> onlylove: 我还不是stick on debian
<adam8157> onlylove: 不过质量确实不如enterprise的发行版
 * wzssyqa 表示 adam8157 在Debian上就是一个伸手党
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 我报过好多bug....
<adam8157> wzssyqa: reportbug很好用
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 顺便修几个呗
<onlylove> adam8157: 你修过好多bug吗？
<leeeee> adam8157：后悔没去西安念书 不然我就不用再问先救谁的问题了。。
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> leeeee: 那个问题的标准回答是"救你, 你出来之后水就很浅了, 我妈也就安全了"
 * jiero 笑了。
<cherrot> adam8157: 太机智了
<leeeee> 什么意思。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你太胖
<jiero> leeeee: 你体积太大了。
<leeeee> == 这样。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个cnbeta的……太软了
<leeeee> 还、、
<leeeee> 二次伤害
<jiero> leeeee: 都让我笑了。
<onlylove> adam8157: cnbeta敢不敢再无耻点，说是啥游戏
<onlylove> adam8157: 由xx xx xx代言，不远透漏姓名的xxx先生
<leeeee> jiero：什么都让你笑了
<jiero> leeeee:  adam8157的那个答案啊
<leeeee> 哦。。好吧 这个。。唉。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道是人太多了？
<adam8157> gfrog: maybe
<wzssyqa> 两台龙芯机器，配上distcc根本清空不了编译队列啊
<wzssyqa> 两台龙芯机器，配上distcc根本清空不了编译队列啊
 * gfrog 先撤退会。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: mips n64?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 是滴
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 现在GNOME＋xfce＋kde已经基本都出来了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: dak这些都要你自己搭？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 没搭dak，用的reprepro，管理的脚本自己写的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 搞了个mysql管理编译队列
<onlylove> 高大上的感觉……
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那你到时候咋搞到debian port里区
 * wzssyqa 在假装自己搞得东西很搞的东西很高大上
<wzssyqa> freeflying: debian port用的mini-dak
<yunfan> leeeee: 你在上海 怎么可能没去过有山的地方？
<yunfan> 附近都是有山的地方
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 往debian port 里放，要把基础包传上去，然后再编译一遍
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 所以我自己用什么，倒是没有多大影响的
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 贵司没其它硬件能用？
<leeeee> yunfan：== 你在松江？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我手头只有三个台式机，公司里还有一个在跑，暂时外边访问不到
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 公司的效率，你懂
<freeflying> wzssyqa: mips n64已经很久了倒是，应该没n32迁移的问题了
<leeeee> 上海哪里是有山的地方。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 找公司去买些cavium的48核机器来干
<freeflying> leeeee: 佘山
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 最好的机器只有16核的，他们不给我
<wzssyqa> freeflying: xlp的
<freeflying> wzssyqa: cavium只有芯片
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 其实mips很蛋疼，很多时候要拿交换机配nfs用
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我手上现在只有龙芯3
<leeeee> freeflying：佘山和辰山。。就那也算的啊？
<leeeee> 以前我们学校还号称在佘山脚下呢。。
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 悲剧的是，龙芯的内核配libdrm似乎跑不起来gnome shell
<leeeee> yunfan：我去过佘山大教堂。。
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 流窜去上海了？
<perr> 报告，radeon 8670hd也跑不来gnome3
<wzssyqa> perr: 驱动的问题？
<onlylove> 提问，gnome3是啥高大上的东西……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: gnome-shell那个蛋疼的gnome 桌面环境
<perr> 换了backports的3.14核也不行。Fedora却可以
<wzssyqa> perr: 你说debian wheezy？
<perr> 对
<wzssyqa> perr: 我说的sid
<wzssyqa> perr: 那么悲剧
<perr> 被迫用Fedora
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，用openbox习惯了……好久不用大号的了，最近装了个kde-plasma-desktop也不经常用
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 龙芯的显示也用了powervr?
<wzssyqa> onlylove: kde编译中，还不知道能不能跑起来
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 没有，用的ati
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 要是用的powervr 我就能去公司吼了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得那个龙芯板子，是amd的芯片？
<nyfair> kde不是说今后只支持linux?
<nyfair> 放弃bsd？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: ？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 没有根据不要散布假消息
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 现在龙芯3的架构师啥样的呢
<adam8157> nyfair: gnome是, 因为依赖systemd
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我经常散步假消息
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 不懂架构
<nyfair> 散布
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 估计烂得很吧
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那你现在做内核调试咋搞
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我不搞内核
<nyfair> adam8157: 我三天两头喷systemd avahi pulseaudio，叫你们用那个sb的玩意
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我现在的编译机直接用的龙芯的内核
<adam8157> nyfair: =,=
<nyfair> adam8157: 这三一律黑名单
<huntxu> gfrog: freeflying neutron那个bridge_mappings是干嘛用的
<nyfair> adam8157: 我记得fedoratoy上有篇关于他的采访，问他这三个领域完全不一样，你是如何兼顾的。这家伙说老子就是热爱开源这种简简单单就能装逼的事
<nyfair> 貌似是这么回事
<freeflying> huntxu: 不记得了
<huntxu> nyfair: 喷吧，avahi和pulseaudio我也没好感
<huntxu> nyfair: systemd在用着，但是对搞那么多东西也没好感
<adam8157> huntxu: 这仨现在都还好啊, 初版都不怎么样
<huntxu> adam8157: systemd有systemd-networkd你造吗。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 里面自己有个dhcp client你造吗。。。
<wzssyqa> 话说pulseaudio在sbuild里怎么编译都不过，pbuilder就能过
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 超快的dhcp client
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 感觉这不是应该有的玩意么
<huntxu> adam8157: 一个启动管理搞那么复杂
<nyfair> 从gnome用gstreamer开始我就知道其实那堆人根本不懂，懒得研究就直接拿个东西用了
<freeflying> nyfair: 都是for fun的
<nyfair> freeflying: 都有基金会了你跟我说for fun?
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个对于container很有用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu / 分区如何增加？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459783 如题，装系统时分了/ 和/home，结果悲剧了。发先/分区快满了。 现在想从/home分区分点空闲的比如10G到/分区 系统自带个磁盘分析好像可以用。不过又怕把系统高出毛病。故特此求教有何方法?现在装点东西都揪
<^k^>  ─> 心 统计信息: 发表于 由 usyoung — 2014-05-19 17:46
<adam8157> huntxu: "That means that you can start your containers on demand without significantly affecting response time."
<nyfair> freeflying: 我读书那回儿kde基金会还到我们学校里来造势，我一瞧，哟，这不是又一个新的装逼约炮俱乐部么
<onlylove> adam8157: 目前为止，没用过systemd，但是貌似pulseaudio和avahi曾经制造不少困扰
<adam8157> onlylove: 迭代很多版本之后不错了
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果再来个内置dhcp client的systemd
<onlylove> adam8157: 我不明白，那东西比dhclient好用么，ip比ifconfig好用我承认
<huntxu> adam8157: 没懂
 * nyfair 语录，大学里各种xx基金会，xx俱乐部，xx环球组织，全是约炮用的，少年们要踊跃参加
<leeeee> 大学里。。
<leeeee> 有这些东西么。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是说能超级快的启动一个有网络的lxc
<adam8157> huntxu: 普通dhcp client不行
<nyfair> leeeee: 名校里都有
<leeeee> ==
<freeflying> nyfair: 你都说了这些基金会是约炮俱乐部了，还不是for fun是啥
<nyfair> freeflying: 华生，你发现了盲点
<nyfair> freeflying: 盲生，你发现了哗点
<perr> 。。。。
<leeeee> 。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果dhcp server没响应，你那网络好用么？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我对lxc没研究，难道lxc公用一个ip？
<nyfair> freeflying: 但是xxoo for fun和coding for fun还是不一样的啊
<freeflying> nyfair: xxoo and coding for fun
<freeflying> nyfair: 多任务好伐
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛，有ubuntu基金会伐
<onlylove> nyfair: 你怎能看不起for fun的，看脱袜子，just for fun,not as big as GNU
<adam8157> nyfair: 捐钱给我成立个
<nyfair> adam8157: debian suse redhat mandrive gentoo lfs，哪个有？
<adam8157> nyfair: debian opensuse fedora
<adam8157> 之类的
<freeflying> nyfair: ubuntu foundation成立于10年前
<freeflying> nyfair: 你问蛋蛋这种毫无 loyalty的人咋能知道
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> 蛋蛋太黑了，自己享着福利还坑人
<nyfair> 踢了踢了！
<nyfair> 混蛋，壕都下班了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何开机的时候打开NumLock http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459784 rt，我在rc.local里面加了一句/usr/bin/numlockx on，不过貌似也没有在登录之前运行 貌似在登录之后才能看见numlock的灯开了。 求大神指导。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcow — 2014-05-19 18:13
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • UbuntuKylin13.10移动过大文件到U盘的BUG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459785 发行版：UbuntuKylin13.10 包的名称（有bug的）：ubuntukylin-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso 摘要：移动一个过大的文件到U盘会出错 bug描述：我把一个12G左右的文件夹用归档管理器以.7Z这种格式压缩成一个6.4G左右
<freeflying> gfrog: 明儿在办公室？
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 今天跑去冒充了下贵司office manager
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 这么牛啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 贵司年年那么多人出国，还是搞不明白啊
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 我司没啥人啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 反正就是极其蛋疼
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 我不在C社啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 贵前司
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你这不也经常出国呢吗
<leeeee> 你们都不吃饭么
<leeeee> 都不回家么
<October21> leeeee: 你回老家了
<leeeee> 你连这都知道。。
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 一年两次而已
<leeeee> 真是不想出门啊摔。。又得捯饬。。
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 还不是 free fly
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 球素颜照
<leeeee> 我木有皂片
<October21> leeeee: 你说的我吗？
<leeeee> 你不是在说我吗？
<October21> 嗯
<leeeee> 嗯
<October21> leeeee: 你没怎么注重自己的隐私吧
<leeeee> 我。。又怎么了？
<October21> 所以你说的话里暴露了太多信息了
<leeeee> 不懂，，我没回老家啊 还在上海。。
<leavfin> anyone upgraded debian from stabe to testing ?
<October21> leeeee: 我错了
<leavfin> It takes so long !!!
<wzssyqa> October21: 这里连ip都显示，怕啥
<wzssyqa> October21: 想溜门的早溜了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你们办公室在啥位置呢
<leeeee> 我在调制面膜
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你说深圳么
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 还是上海？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 北京的话，是流窜作案
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那里现在主要在哪里办公
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 到处流窜
<wzssyqa> freeflying: bfsu,昌平出租屋，各路咖啡馆
<freeflying> wzssyqa:  你还住昌平？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那你在家办公就好了啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 太憋得慌
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 你还有一个“玩具”可以玩玩
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 我儿子要在家我就没办法上班
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 至少可以不憋得慌
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你找妹纸吧
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 在找
<leeeee> 今天果然不是黄道吉日
<leeeee> 擦。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 刚抹得脸花了？
<leeeee> 没有。。面膜调出来 跟翔一样。。
<leeeee> 我强忍着。。
<leeeee> 把它糊在脸上了
<leeeee> 唉。。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 没 还在安徽糊口
<leeeee> 你空调买好了、
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 今天的面膜不一样么？
<leeeee> 不是。。
<leeeee> 面膜是一样的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 传说中的黑炭面膜？
<leeeee> 都是海藻面膜
<leeeee> 弄出来就是一坨翔
<perr> 翔是啥
<leeeee> 这个面膜。。有密集恐惧症的人
<leeeee> 不能用
<leeeee> 超级恶心
<perr> 无图无真相
<leeeee> 我要是放上来
<leeeee> 你们早饭都能吐出来
<perr> 还没吃不怕
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你好重口味
<leeeee> 不是啊。。
<leeeee> 男生貌似不能接受这些
<leeeee> 我还好。。
<leeeee> 我又不照镜子
<leeeee> 用完就洗啊。。
<perr> 胜似
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你不怕镜子吐了
<leeeee> 我室友的男朋友就觉得化妆很难看。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你男朋友呢
<leeeee> 我木有男朋友啊。。
<perr> 她男友因为她做的面膜跟翔一样跑了
<wzssyqa> 一个悲伤的故事
<perr> 恩
<leeeee> 无语。。
<wzssyqa> le
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 考虑换黄瓜吧，不那么吓人
<leeeee> 黄瓜很麻烦
<leeeee> 要切片
<leeeee> 而且要很薄
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 正好练刀功，以后好嫁人
<perr> 不用。直接在脸上拍扁
<leeeee> == 我不想学做饭。。
<perr> 新鲜的黄瓜汁滋养你红肿的脸，再合适不过
<wzssyqa> perr: 你要撒点盐么
<leeeee> wzssyqa：嫁人需要哪些技能 我了解下
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 撒娇
<imtxc> leeeee: 易推倒
<perr> 具备独立民事房事行为能力。。。
<leeeee> 擦 不会、、
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 能生养
<leeeee> 都是些什么啊
<leeeee> 莫名其妙
<NoIE> 这里应该挂块“未成年不得入内”的牌子了。
<perr> 难道乃这都做不到
<leeeee> 撒娇不会。。
<jiero> NoIE:  噢
<leeeee> 易推倒是啥？
<jiero> leeeee: 撒娇个看看？
<jiero> leeeee: 我会撒娇的
<leeeee> 生养是女的都行吧
<jiero> leeeee:  容易推倒就是了。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那你基本条件满足了
<^k^> leeeee: define:易推倒 2013年12月24日 |...| 萝莉有三好，身娇腰柔|易推倒|是出自浙江2007年高考作文题《行走在消逝中》一篇 范文中的成句，某考生以此题目作了一篇宅向的恶搞文，文章第一句 ...
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 现在可以嫁人了
<jiero> leeeee:  你是很受欢迎的。
<jiero> leeeee: 要相信
<October21> jiero: 怎么样了啊
<leeeee> 妈呀 我易推倒啊。。我很强悍的，，
<leeeee> 不易。。
<jiero> October21:  噢。我现在稍微平静了
<jiero> October21:  不要让我想到她
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 易推倒男的？
<perr> 就地死摔就会了
<leeeee> jiero：我还以为是要会做家务什么的 原来这些都不重要 除了做饭 姐都会。。
<leeeee> 唉。。。
<October21> leeeee: 不会做饭？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 从在脸上拍黄瓜学起
<leeeee> 不会啊。。我从初中开始就住校。。不会做饭。。
<jiero> leeeee:   。。。你让我想起纠纠了。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 算了。。
<NoIE> 我以前也觉得自己不会做饭，等到自己独立生活之后，打开Google，发现自己什么都会了。
<jiero> 享受一下未知来源的安宁。
<jiero> 最近心境很沉重，吃饭很少
<wzssyqa> 做饭最简单了，加了油，往锅里仍菜就行了
<wzssyqa> 好吃不好吃是另外一回事
<jiero> wzssyqa:  因为火候本来就无法估量
<leeeee> NoIE：对啊 我觉得我开始一个人住以后 肯定会做的！！
<wzssyqa> le
<jiero> leeeee: 别借口住校就不行，根本是想做就行
<October21> wzssyqa: 你这也太简单粗暴了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 也不见得，命好的，或许永远学不会了
<wzssyqa> October21: 根据反馈，慢慢掌握火候嘛
 * jiero 认识一个同学，家里从来不做饭，全部在外面吃的。
<October21> wzssyqa: 那谁反馈啊
<wzssyqa> October21: 自己嘴啊
<leeeee> jiero：的确是啊 我从初中开始 半个月回一次家 高中一个月回一次 大学就更少 我妈会让我做饭 ？
<jiero> 但是他学会了，和老婆一起就是为了做饭玩
<October21> wzssyqa: 嗯，以后试试
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 别给懒找借口
<NoIE> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64af0977gw1egfdfcbp9jj216h1kw7jz.jpg
<jiero> leeeee:  暑假？
<jiero> leeeee: 你们那么艰苦啊。
<leeeee> 都说了 。。我妈根本不让我做。。
<leeeee> 因为我很少在家
<leeeee> 在家都是休息
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。我妈不会，我暑假的时候就是给父母做
<senn> 大家好！
<^k^> senn:点点点.  19:18
<wzssyqa> senn: 报上性别
<jiero> senn: 你这句话就是准备挨刀的节奏
<leeeee> jiero：从小做的事情太多了 我妈就不让我做饭了。。
<senn> wzssyqa 為什麼？
<jiero> senn: 打招呼应该这样
<wzssyqa> senn: 要是妹子，加上 l
 * x007007007 hi
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 就够我和 jiero 分了
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee  wzssyqa  cherrot  happyaron  lainme  huntxu imtxc  roylez
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<wzssyqa> jiero: 噁心，滚
<x007007007> hello world
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  主席。
<imtxc> kick 了群抱的
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你不知道罗杰是女的？？？
<wzssyqa> 戴上帽子先
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 好久没被踢了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 女的也不喜
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你那有多少妹子，拿来大家分分
<leeeee> == 她是个很娇柔的女的并且
<senn> 大家要 原理黃賭毒！！！
<October21> wzssyqa: 都是博士
<senn> 遠離
<wzssyqa> senn: 食色性也
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 是博士？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：前不久我把一个美女的皂片给扎西看 被他骂了
<October21> senn: 中国好少年
<jiero> leeeee:  为什么？
<wzssyqa> October21: 博士不基本上都是阿姨么
<October21> wzssyqa: 学历太高了
<jiero> leeeee: 为什么你习惯用 皂片？
<leeeee> 我说 仅供欣赏
<October21> wzssyqa: 中国女博士
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<senn> 最新研究顯示 色情 損害智商！！！
<October21> wzssyqa: 她们读书早
<leeeee> 我们寝室有。。
<wzssyqa> October21: 如果是妹子博士，我不排斥
<leeeee> 考博未果。。
<jiero> leeeee: 要当阿姨么？
<leeeee> 我、、
<x007007007> leeeee:有真相吗
<jiero> wzssyqa:  妹子啥都是相对而言不是。。。你和 蓉蓉一样大？
<leeeee> 无所谓啊 我经常跟宿舍阿姨混很熟
<October21> senn: 那你好好涨涨智商
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我跟你一样大
<jiero> 无所谓啊。我是女生宿舍管理员。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 守着花丛饿死了个鬼的了
<senn> October21 那是
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没办法，真心看上了一个。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 等对这个死心了就好了
<senn> 一輩子不結婚的有沒有？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：他爱上了一个不爱他的 纠纠
<jiero> senn: 如果找不到就不结婚如此。
<leeeee> 唉
<senn> 問個java問題
<imtxc> wzssyqa: jiero 的事儿你都敢打理
<wzssyqa> senn: 破坏气氛
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 丫就是作的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
 * wzssyqa 觉得应该踢了 senn
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 我怎么作了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 丫-> jiero
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 好吧
<jiero> 提了 imtxc 脑袋。。。
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 应该说那丫
<leeeee> 这里有罗杰作么
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 那丫就是作的...
<senn> b=++a 與 b=a++ 有何區別？
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> 踢吧
<jiero> 踢吧
<wzssyqa> senn: 一个先负值，一个先自加
<jiero> leeeee: 你什么意思。
<jiero> leeeee: 我刚才看见了小学初中喜欢的女孩的照片
<leeeee> ==
<x007007007> senn：什么问题
<wzssyqa> senn: 假设 a 开始等于1，完后，第一个 b=2; a=2,  后一个b=1, a=2
<imtxc> jiero: 寒假我看到小学喜欢的女孩的孩子我都很淡定
<x007007007> senn: res=a++   res=++a的结果
<caleb-> 小学喜欢的女孩...
<senn> @wzssyqa 哪個先賦值 哪個先自加？
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 想去看初中高中喜欢的，人家都嫁人了，看不到了
<jiero> imtxc:  噢。好久不见了，高中的时候我祝福她和她男朋友——我同学
<wzssyqa> senn: 自己试试不就知道了
<x007007007> senn：加号在前先加后赋值，在后先赋值在加
<jiero> imtxc:  什么是作？
 * wzssyqa 觉得 senn 真的可能是妹子，大家要耐心
<x007007007> senn:这个问题比较简单，多看基础的，虽然我不写java
<NoIE> 可能
<leeeee> wzssyqa：点赞
<senn> 不錯，是很簡單，就是好混
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 考虑给介绍一个排的妹子来不
<wzssyqa> senn: 报上性别，不行踢了啊
<leeeee> 我们寝室都有主了啊。。
<caleb-> wzssyqa: 一个排太伤身了
<wzssyqa> senn: 反正问题问完了
<senn> 拒絕
<leeeee> 我本科寝室都没对象。。但是 178的妹纸你要么
<October21> wzssyqa: 期望越打失望越大
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我不是黄海波，不好那口
<x007007007> leeeee:你也有主了？
<imtxc> leeeee: 178 的妹子？
<caleb-> leeeee: 178 斤的不要
<imtxc> leeeee: 都没人要了？
<x007007007> leeeee:178kg?
<leeeee> 身高
<leeeee> 178.。
<x007007007> leeeee:178cm可以考虑
<leeeee> 一个目前是法警
<October21> x007007007: 你的想像好丰富哦
<imtxc> leeeee: 来吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 介绍个给我
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你真的确定是妹子？不是混进去的采花贼
<leeeee> 不是啊
<leeeee> 一个是上海小姑娘
<leeeee> 一个是浙江的
<x007007007> 你和它睡过吗，你确定它不是男的？
<imtxc> leeeee: 哪里的都行啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 俩都178cm？
<imtxc> leeeee: 小姑娘就行
<leeeee> 不过。。她们相亲的对象，，都是。。
<leeeee> 清华的。。
<leeeee> 博士。。
<leeeee> 一类的。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 然后呢
<leeeee> 没啥啊、、
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 如果真那么高，不应该找运动员么
<October21> 非诚勿扰
<leeeee> 真有那么高啊
<senn> 一聽清華就頭疼
<leeeee> 我住了四年
<leeeee> 能不知道么
<imtxc> leeeee: o
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 或许就是对你没兴趣，刚上来就让你面膜吓回去了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 再没敢打你主意
<leeeee> 什么乱七八糟的
<leeeee> 主要她们都是走相亲路线
<leeeee> 我给你们介绍也介绍不来啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: IRC相亲，相亲新体验
<x007007007> leeeee:wzssyqa他说上次被你的面膜吓倒了
<leeeee> ==
<x007007007> wzssyqa：可惜不能激情视频
<leeeee> 我解释不清楚
<leeeee> 你们自己说吧
<imtxc> leeeee: ...
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你手头到底有多少资源？
<imtxc> leeeee: 你这完全是耍流氓啊
<October21> wzssyqa: 什么时候策划一个啊
<jiero> 哈哈。
<wzssyqa> October21: 得先有资源
<imtxc> leeeee: 跟我以前宿舍一哥们挺像
<wzssyqa> October21: 倒是个好主意啊
<jiero> leeeee:  你在出卖同学么
<October21> wzssyqa: 要抓紧时间啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 先给别人说自己手头有多么多么多么优秀的资源
<leeeee> 我没出卖同学啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 抓紧啊
<wzssyqa> 行啊，想办法宣传一下
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。是出售
<huntxu> leeeee: 把你卖了先吧
<leeeee> 我也没出售
<imtxc> leeeee: 然后告诉唉，不对啊，人家只要人家学校的啊，人家只要自己小区的啊，人家不喜欢男的啊。。
<October21> jiero: 你那里也有资源吧？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 贩卖？
<jiero> October21: 有是有，但是我嫌麻烦啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 既然介绍不来你说啥
<leeeee> imtxc：好吧 我不说了 对不起 行了吧
<October21> wzssyqa: jiero 有资源
<imtxc> leeeee: 行
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你是喜欢大城市的吧。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 那就算了
<imtxc> October21: 说起 jiero 的资源就让人蛋疼
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我无所谓
<wzssyqa> jiero: 山沟里都行
<jiero> wzssyqa: 远程？
<October21> i
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你妹才跟你远程
<imtxc> jiero: 农村-大城市 158-178 18-28 我这里都没问题
<October21> imtxc: 怎么了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 那不行，好歹得拉一个地方去
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<wzssyqa> jiero: 得经常拉练
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你在哪？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这孩子疯了？
<imtxc> jiero: 我这个网够密的了吧
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 帝都
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。我的美女同学，见了你的面肯定拍死你。。。
<leeeee> 我在北京确实没有认识的同学
<leeeee> 有一个
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<leeeee> 邮电的
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 然后还结婚了？
<imtxc> jiero: 拍就拍，给上怎么拍都行
<leeeee> 她已经有对象了
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 看到没有。。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 邮电局还是邮电大学？
<NoIE> 现在邮电大学的校长是谁？
<leeeee> 大学
<imtxc> 说了已经有对象了的就别提了
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 就是在应付
<jiero> imtxc:  175 cm。有车，逃离北京一族
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 对吧
<imtxc> jiero: 然后怎么样呢
<imtxc> jiero: 我说了，可以一战啊
<jiero> imtxc: 回到我在的城市了，
 * wzssyqa 对于 leeeee 应付的态度非常不满意
<NoIE> 什么是“逃离北京一族”？
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 哎呀
<leeeee> 别生气嘛
 * imtxc 对 leeeee 和 jiero 的态度极其不满意
<jiero> NoIE: 逃离北上广？
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么就175 有车的就要拍死我了
<^k^> NoIE: define:“逃离北京一族”？ not defined.
<jiero> imtxc:  因为她很厉害
<gebjgd> NoIE, 就是有钱了 离开北上广的人
<jiero> imtxc:  脾气很大的
<gebjgd> NoIE, 北上广那破地方
<imtxc> jiero: 当然大了！！ 跟你一和尚在一起，能没火气么！
<NoIE> gebjgd: 逃到境外吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 大理
<gebjgd> NoIE, 丽江
<gebjgd> NoIE, 西藏
<gebjgd> NoIE, 新疆
<NoIE> @切·格瓦拉
<imtxc> gebjgd: 前三个地方不是约文艺炮的地方么
<gebjgd> NoIE, 没有污染和压力的地方
<October21> gebjgd: 罗布泊
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。
<leeeee> imtxc：你别生气啊 我会帮你留意的
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 那的炮威力邮电大
<jiero> imtxc:  我才不是和尚呢。。。
<imtxc> jiero， leeeee 你俩这话我听得多了
<leeeee> 主要异地什么的 也谈不起来
<imtxc> leeeee: 怕个鸟
<leeeee> 我什么时候跟你说过。。
<jiero> imtxc:  在北京找悦姐啊。
<imtxc> leeeee: 只要妹子靠谱，我去哪里都行啊
<leeeee> 我不能只考虑你啊
<jiero> imtxc: 她是那里的。
<imtxc> jiero: 悦姐？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不过你要证明自己靠谱
<imtxc> jiero: 那算了
<leeeee> 对啊。。你要证明你靠谱啊。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu耗电情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459787 楼主双系统，硬盘安装。 开启ubuntu大概能用2小时不到。 开启win7能用3小时，亮度和ubuntu相差无几。 问：ubuntu耗电量是否较大 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-05-19 18:59
<imtxc> 你看你看
<jiero> leeeee: 他不能证明，所以鄙视他吧。
<jiero> leeeee: 虽然我也不靠谱
<imtxc> leeeee， jiero 我要是靠谱，还至于让你俩介绍？
<wzssyqa> 我要着手准备相亲会去了，这么好的主意不能费了
<jiero> imtxc: 你都自己没信心了，怎么介绍？就说有一个拉圾想认识你？
<imtxc> jiero: ...........
 * jiero 笑了。
<imtxc> jiero leeeee 算了，不扯这个了
<imtxc> jiero: 笑你妹
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，今天我不去女生宿舍了。看看今天晚上自己的反应。
<leeeee> imtxc：哎呀。。非要妹纸么
<leeeee> 我觉得一个人挺好啊
<jiero> 如果明天受不了。。。就可能真的悲哀了
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。你这点和纠纠一样的。。。
<leeeee> 面膜敷完了。。
<leeeee> 果然。。
<wzssyqa> le
<leeeee> 非常好用
<jiero> leeeee: 我自己的话。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 泡白了？
<jiero> 也想不到要女朋友
<jiero> wzssyqa: ？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你也用过？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 面膜的原理嘛，用水泡白
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我是买不起
<leeeee> == 不是的好吧，，
<jiero> 面膜面膜啥的。真的很有用么？那么多女孩子用了还不如我白。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 你只是宅吧，都没晒太阳
<jiero> caleb-:  我如果有钱就不是宅，我喜欢太阳下睡
<jiero> caleb-: 悠闲就不是宅
<leeeee> == 唉。。
<caleb-> 面膜应该还是挺有用的，不过俺没用过
<leeeee> 当然有用。。
<jiero> leeeee: 以后我也用用
<leeeee> 你。。去一边玩去
<leeeee> 你的纠纠
<leeeee> 你去找她
<jiero> leeeee:  她好像又不理我了
<jiero> 好像 :S
<leeeee> 那你去找yuejie
<jiero> leeeee: ？
<jiero> leeeee: 算了随意问个女孩要呗。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> 前两天整理衣柜，，发现一件没有织完的毛衣。。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你还有衣柜
<gebjgd> leeeee, 真是佩服
<leeeee> 学校没有衣柜吗？ 结婚了还这么刻薄。。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 学校还有衣柜？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 完全没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你的时代已经过去了
<gebjgd> leeeee, 现在的大学生好幸福啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 她是研究生了
<leeeee> 本科生就有了啊，，不然衣服放哪啊。。
<leeeee> 虽然不大。。
<jiero> leeeee: 衣服叠起来，以前都是那样
<gebjgd> leeeee, 研究怎么生？
<leeeee> 然后呢？放哪？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 箱子里
<jiero> leeeee: 柜子里。
<gebjgd>  jiero 哪有柜子
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。我高中就有
<leeeee> 现在大学都有啊。。
<lainme> leeeee: 放到箱子里，需要的时候取出来
<gebjgd> jiero, 你上的是贵族学校
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我们是贫民
<jiero> gebjgd: 贵族学校没有10人间
<leeeee> lainme:马上我也要这样了 呜呜呜呜
<gebjgd> leeeee, 减肥 嫁老外
<lainme> leeeee: 其实我现在有两个衣柜
<gebjgd> leeeee, 人生捷径
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<leeeee> jiero：初中16人高中32人你住过？
<leeeee> gebjgd：人生没有捷径
<jiero> leeeee:  不和湖北比。。。山东还是比较有钱的。。。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 有
<gebjgd> leeeee, 嫁老外
<jiero> leeeee: 嫁给老外可以的噢。
<leeeee> gebjgd：没有这个想法。。
<jiero> leeeee:  当时我喜欢的女孩子就被老外搭讪。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 以后就有了
<jiero> leeeee: 说错了去年
<jiero> leeeee: 你要足够灵活
<leeeee> jiero：我去横店的时候还有人要跟我拍照呢。。有啥啊。。
<leeeee> 也是个老外啊。。
<jiero> leeeee: 当时看那老外玩求婚哈。
<leeeee> gebjgd：以后也不会有
<leeeee> 为什么嫁老外？
<jiero> leeeee: 美国人要求我们和一群欧洲人好好学英语，因为听不懂他的美式笑话
<jiero> leeeee:  因为都是人。
<jiero> leeeee: 想嫁就嫁
<leeeee> 那何来人生捷径？
<leeeee> 又为什么要减肥？
<leeeee> 匪夷所思的逻辑
<jiero> leeeee: 因为对有些人来说 他们认为这是需要的。
<jiero> leeeee:  你的目的和路线不是去国外，所以，没有这种想法
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 所以不需要
<gebjgd> leeeee, 二代? 衣食无忧？
<leeeee> 想多了
<leeeee> 你也要教你女儿这种思想吗？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 她已经是老外了
<leeeee> 呵呵 好吧 恭喜你
<jiero> iGoogle: 小狗狗
<jiero> leeeee:  哈，结果我心情低落这么多天，宿舍的其他的姑娘只有一个知道呢。这个真的要经验才能发觉么。即使是我这么不会隐藏的人。
<October21> gebjgd: 找个中国女婿
<jiero> October21: 然后中国女婿脱离中国国籍
<jiero> gebjgd:  别找中国女婿
<October21> jiero: 嗯，不错
<leeeee> jiero：== 因为你不够作咯 你把在我们面前说的全告诉她们 就行了。。
<jiero> leeeee:  反正就一天了。没事了
<jiero> leeeee: 现在我而言，也平静些了，希望真的能度过去。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UbuntuKylin13.10为什么没有ReiserFS这种格式的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459788 UbuntuKylin13.10为什么没有ReiserFS这种格式的？我看Ubuntu教程的时候都教分区的时候给文件系统选ReiserFS格式，可在UbuntuKylin13.10里却没有这种格式的，这是为什么呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-19 20:17
<jiero> leeeee: 毕竟没开始。
<leeeee> 嗯 。。 就这样吧
<perr> 还谈。。。
<jiero> 没事，马上我就不是宿舍管理员了
<jiero> 话说女生宿舍真乱 :）
<leeeee> perr：要知道 对于没谈过恋爱的罗杰来说。。这个 是很漫长的
<perr> jiero，守着女生宿舍，居然不谈的傻瓜
<jiero> perr: ？你没搞错吧
<leeeee> jiero：因人而异。。我们隔壁寝室很整齐 我们 也乱。。如果寝室有一个姑娘有洁癖，，那么整个寝室都会干净
<jiero> perr: 虽然那些女生都问我恋爱的事情，问我去没去相亲之类的
<leeeee> perr：他尽力了啊 襄王有意，神女无心啊
<perr> 其实嘛，就是嘛，那个嘛，我去装系统
<lainme> jiero: 女生东西会多些，而有些人确实不擅长整理
<leeeee> lainme：赞。。
<jiero> lainme: 噢。我其实说的是客厅 :) 具体里面我也只是望一眼
<perr> 今天网速爆棚，居然到了2M/s
<leeeee> 宿舍还有客厅。。
<lainme> jiero: 我们客厅也很乱……好几个人在那堆放杂物……被学校管理处找过好几次了
<leeeee> 好羡慕
<leeeee> 你们也太好了吧。。还有客厅？
<leeeee> 那我猜你们的卫浴是独立的是吗？
<perr> 是的，有一茅房
<lainme> leeeee: 公寓式，新建的宿舍这样的可能多些
<leeeee> 大学的时候我很羡慕独立卫浴的啊，想洗澡就洗澡啊，，多方便，，不过据说打扫卫生比较困难
<perr> 真是惊人，一眨眼22%了，从来木有过的速度
<jiero> lainme:  那就应该允许男生进去，我一进去，她们就收拾 :)
<lainme> leeeee: 公共区域，学校会负责打扫
<leeeee> lainme：嗯 我侄子大学就是。。有客厅
<perr> 俺都是一起到卫生间冲凉水澡
<leeeee> lainme：不。。独立卫浴的寝室 卫生间打扫起来很麻烦
<leeeee> 因为有的同学就是不做事情，，
<perr> 大家一起洗多带劲
<lainme> leeeee: 学校会打扫卫生间的……还有客厅和洗脸洗衣服的区域
<leeeee> 啊。。你们也太好了。。我们是公共的，，所以不用自己打扫
<leeeee> 羡慕啊。。
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐。。
<leeeee> perr：不带劲。。你去洗的时候，，可能没有位置，，
<leeeee> 并且还要走很远。。
<perr> 那就在走廊里洗，嘎嘎
<leeeee> 好吧。。不能比
<perr> 一到点儿，走廊里都是光屁股的
<jiero> perr: 。
<perr> 注意，这里不是东莞
<perr> 50%
<jiero> leeeee: 现在都没发明洗澡用衣服呢。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 直接穿上去加水，搓洗。
<lainme> 全自动洗澡机……
<jiero> 今天真的平静了。为什么呢。
<jiero> 为什么，好奇特
<perr> jiero，这就是爱~~~
<leeeee> 这就是爱。。。
<jiero> perr: 过期了？
<jiero> leeeee:  its passion
<leeeee> 我只是在唱歌哦
<jiero> perr: 。。。心里又难受了。。。
<perr> jiero，去看精神内科，please
<perr> 神经内科
<perr> 让我开导开导你
<jiero> perr: 算了。我家里两代神经科专家
<jiero> perr: 人民医院主任两代
<jiero> perr: 你也是？
<jiero> perr: 你是医生啊
<perr> 曾经有一份真挚的爱情摆在我面前,但我没有珍惜,等到失去了我才后悔莫及,尘世间最痛苦的事莫过于此。如果上天可以给我再来一次的机会,我会对那个女孩说三个字:“我爱你!”如果非要在这份爱前加一个期限的话,我希望是一万年
<ugoub> 演员
<perr> jiero，乃真不会恋爱吗？
<jiero> perr: 你说什么呢？
<jiero> perr: 我没有经历
<leeeee> jiero：下午吃饭了 现在又饿了 怎么破
<jiero> perr: 现在也不算有
<jiero> leeeee:  宵夜继续
<leeeee> 吃啥？
<leeeee> 不行 我要出去买吃的
<jiero> 我将一份真挚的爱情摆在面前，她没有珍惜，我们都不会后悔，不会将痛苦传承。如果再有一次机会，我会对那个女孩说三个字，“祝福你”。
<onlylove> leeeee: 为了让你到明天中午不觉得饿，建议吃粽子之类的，不过宵夜吃这种东西，对胃不好
<onlylove> jiero: 别傻了
<leeeee> 现在超市关门了。。
<jiero> onlylove: 就是啊。
<leeeee> 粽子没有了啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 能买到水果么
<jiero> onlylove:  我就是傻瓜呢。
<leeeee> 准备买。。泡面？
<jiero> leeeee: 泡面不好吃。
<leeeee> 水果，，吃啥？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我说了，晚上粽子不好消化，对胃不好，你还要买……
<onlylove> leeeee: 甜瓜，西瓜都有了吧现在
<leeeee> 吃这些？
<leeeee> 我只爱咸的或辣的
<perr> jiero，你该继续追
<onlylove> 吃多了一样撑
<onlylove> 咸的，辣的……
<onlylove> 有这样的水果么
<leeeee> 所以不行啊。。
<onlylove> 你去买点把肚子填上再说
<jiero> perr:  把她留在我身边几个月然后让她走？
<leeeee> 其实我不饿。。
<onlylove> 然后呢，想吃啥
<leeeee> 就是想吃咸的或辣的
<onlylove> 哦，小零食
<perr> jiero，这事情根本不是一朝促成的。
<onlylove> 各种泡椒鸡爪啥的
<leeeee> 不爱零食
<jiero> perr: 我去姥爷家一下。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 吃把。
<onlylove> 盐如何？
<perr> jiero，当我没说
<onlylove> perr: 你没事趟这浑水做啥
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装Ubuntu分区时系统认为u盘是sda 硬盘是sdb，完成后挂载 swap 出错，郁闷求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459789 本人是新手，请大家多多帮助！ 从官网下载的 ubuntu sever，制作成 u 盘镜像。因为 感觉u 盘方便。 结果发现分区时系统检测到的硬盘 Sda 排在前边
<perr> onlylove，我不是闲的慌。。。。
<jiero> perr: 我好不容易今天狂奔1公里，稍微安心了。
<onlylove> perr: 这些人都焦头烂额的，你来解救的么
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。有时候我就会用急速移动舒缓压力
<perr> onlylove，我就是看着jiero这个大情种不会谈恋爱，本我佛慈悲心，发发善念
<onlylove> 让东芝那破优盘的写入速度愁死了
<onlylove> perr: 你赶紧解救他出来，把被他牵连的这堆人释放出来
<perr> onlylove，NO ZUO NO DIE for U
<ugoub> /leave/quit
<onlylove> perr: 靠，谁愿意zuo，被拖下水的
<onlylove> 折腾了半天，是被杀毒软件给坑了……
<onlylove> 喵的，这东西整天不干活，拖慢系统，还耽误我干活
<onlylove> leeeee: 我知道咸菜是咸的，问题是，那东西……
<leeeee> 我在吃馄饨
<leeeee> onlylove：有种。。吃完。。不用睡。。的赶脚
<onlylove> leeeee: 反正你也是半夜才睡
<leeeee> 人艰不拆。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04 安装搜狗输入法，桌面崩溃了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459790 14.04，安装了搜狗输入法64bit的， 好像是因为没有安装fcitx就直接安装了搜狗输入法？ 桌面崩溃了。。。 unity 桌面什么都没有， 弄来弄去，结果还是重装了一次系统。。。 ubuntu 有没有系
<^k^>  ─> 统还原？之类的？ 装一个软件之前先备份系统，出错的话再还原。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2014-05-19 21:07
<jiero> perr: 我有些后悔昨天没有去抱她上楼 ;) 那时候心里难受，除了看着她远去，想不到什么，她脚再疼也不愿意我帮忙。
<leeeee> onlylove：你有百度的VIP账号吗
<onlylove> leeeee: 没
<onlylove_> 这说掉线就掉线啊，也不商量下
<jiero> 明天吧。看今天我能不能睡好。
<jiero> onlylove:  亲，去找爱情把，像我一样受伤把。
<jiero> onlylove: 或者再伤
<onlylove> jiero: 我怎么那么想揍你一顿
<jiero> onlylove:  说明你还活着
<jiero> onlylove:  那么说的是，要和朋友分别了，你会怎么样？
<jiero> onlylove: 我从来不了解如何和朋友分别
<onlylove> jiero: 天下没有不散的筵席
<jiero> onlylove: 自然
<jiero> onlylove:  你，混蛋，有让我苦了。
<jiero> 哭了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 有毛好哭的
<jiero> onlylove: 我真的学会了想哭就哭么。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 谁说那是很难的能力。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 等你眼泪哭干了的时候
<onlylove> jiero: 你就想哭也哭不出
<yunfan> 诶 感觉疲倦与颓丧
<yunfan> 最近打击盗版 想找电影看都不行了
<jiero> yunfan: 找个你爱的人一起扎堆
<yunfan> 我没有爱人呀
<jiero> yunfan: 寻找吧，好难，虽然。
<jiero> yunfan: 找到了，对方也未必要你。。。
<perr> jiero，先找个傻妞练练兵吧，你这谈不好恋爱呀
<yunfan> 还是睡觉去算了
<jiero> yunfan: 这件事就会用很久的时间。
<perr> 单相思还哭了。。。
<perr> 记得有次喝的大醉，我想起我小时候养的狗哭了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谷歌浏览器已经卡得不行了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459791 现在用到稳定版34后，发现谷歌浏览器越来越卡了。打开网页速度明显不如firefox和opera，并且打开过程卡，不能滚动。如果有网页还在载入中打开新标签页很慢很慢，浏览另外一个标签也是很慢慢，以前
<^k^>  ─> 随意20多个标签完全没感觉到卡的。哎。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoakekeyu — 2014-05-19 21:38
<jiero> perr:  哈，昨天没给她拍照，她真的很漂亮。
<jiero> perr:  。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> perr: 我应该不会找傻妞练的。
<leeeee> 有点出息行不
<leeeee> 真是受不了你诶
<jiero> 。。。不放心，真的不放心。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> 睡。
<leeeee> T^T
<wzssyqa> leeeee: back
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 很吃惊么
<leeeee> 吃惊什么啊
<wzssyqa> ==是什么表情？
<^k^> wzssyqa: define:== not defined.
<wzssyqa> kk 太聪明了
<leeeee> 用充电器把自己砸了一下。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 疼不
<leeeee> 你砸下自己就知道了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我只是想说，如果疼，我高兴一下
<leeeee> ==、
<onlylove> 擦杯子擦下一堆水垢……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 上醋啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不用，很薄一层，稍微用力就擦掉了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 玻璃杯有水垢就不透亮了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 强迫症？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 差不多吧
<leeeee> onlylove：原来你这样
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 稍微有点洁癖还是不错的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 就算是马克杯，有水垢也看出来了，杯子内壁不光滑了
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- applet配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459792 日期applet格式： %Y年%m月%d日 %A %H:%M:%S 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-05-19 21:58
<abcdefghabcd> 我用apt-get upgrade更新系统，重启就不能进桌面了怎么搞？
<abcdefghabcd> 用apt-get install安装东西的时候回出现段错误。。
<onlylove> 把cache清理了，然后apt-get install -f ,再apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<abcdefghabcd> 我刚才清理了cache，可以使用install了，然后使用apt-get dist-upgrade，又出现段错误了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 肿么了，难道透亮的杯子脏了擦下不可以么……当时买那个杯子的时候就是喜欢那种透明的感觉
<onlylove> leeeee: 主要是这边水是硬水，水垢太多
<onlylove> leeeee: 水质不是太硬的话，很长时间才能积累一点点水垢
<leeeee> onlylove：没怎么啊。。我很少在意这些。。
<wzssyqa> pity_: hi
<onlylove> 好吧……我以为被发现了难以忍受的啥
<onlylove> abcdefghabcd: 你清理的啥cache？apt的cache，而且你执行apt-get update没，执行apt-get  install -f 没
<leeeee> 没有啊 我是粗线条的人。。不care这种事
<abcdefghabcd> 没执行apt-get install -f
<onlylove> abcdefghabcd: 执行完update再upgrade
<abcdefghabcd> 有个很重要的事情我忘记说了
<onlylove> 现在说
<abcdefghabcd> 桌面不是进不去，在登陆界面输入密码后，回车又回到输入密码的界面了
<abcdefghabcd> 跟死循环一样
<onlylove> 删掉~里面的.Xauth开头的文件
<onlylove> 就能帮你这么多了
<abcdefghabcd> 我试试
<abcdefghabcd> 删除之后我重启了gdm3，出现一个鼠标指针，然后消失，进入这个循环了 - -
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 很少有不洁癖的妹子
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点.  22:14
<abcdefghabcd> 我的xorg日志有说找不到evdev模块
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点.  22:15
<onlylove> gdm哪那么多事情！
<onlylove> evdev是啥……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 她可能只是不care杯子
<leeeee> wzssyqa：没有洁癖的妹纸多了去了
<abcdefghabcd> 可能是一个驱动
<onlylove> 真愁死了，要不你试试干掉X重新安装？
<onlylove> 反正系统能用不是
<abcdefghabcd> install 就断错误 - -
<onlylove> 不对啊，ubuntu是lightdm啊，不应该是gdm
<abcdefghabcd> 我试试 来个-f
<abcdefghabcd> 我的是debian - -
<onlylove> 我用debian还没遇到过进不去X的时候！
<onlylove> 都是U各种出错……
<abcdefghabcd> 你试试把源改成sid？ 或许会遇到，哈
<onlylove> 哦，也是，一直用的stable
<abcdefghabcd> 我就改成sid，更新后就这样了
<onlylove> abcdefghabcd: 改成sid以后，apt-get dist-update
<onlylove> abcdefghabcd: 然后apt-get dist-upgrade
<abcdefghabcd> 刚开始我直接就dist-upgrade，出错了，然后直接upgrade就登陆循环了。。
<onlylove> 想想看，adam是用sid的
<onlylove> abcdefghabcd: 一定在upgrade之前先update，不然……我也不知道会咋样
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 来，未来的dd，给帮忙解决下
<abcdefghabcd> 我有update，但不是dist-update了 - -
<onlylove> 不一样
<abcdefghabcd> 可能就这样搞错了吧 - -
<abcdefghabcd> apt-get dist-update提示无效的选项
<onlylove> 你把xorg和grome啥的都卸载了，然后重新搞吧
<onlylove> 啥……
<onlylove> 超出我的智商了……
<onlylove> lsb_release -a显示啥，sid？
<abcdefghabcd> 我先删除cache先。现在提示断错误
<abcdefghabcd> No LSB modules are avaliable
<wzssyqa_> leeeee: 掉线了
<wzssyqa_> nm
<abcdefghabcd> 是啊
<abcdefghabcd> 是sid
<leeeee> ==
<abcdefghabcd> 我执行apt-get install命令 他提示有653没有升级
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 来，未来的dd,给人解释下为啥会有段错误
<abcdefghabcd> 求大神相助
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 升级了apt，没升级依赖的库
<abcdefghabcd> 那要怎么搞？
<wzssyqa> abcdefghabcd: 重装是最简单的办法
<abcdefghabcd> 但不是最好的办法 - -
<wzssyqa> abcdefghabcd: 备份好home之后，也是最好的办法
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 要不要这么简单粗暴
<abcdefghabcd> 能否重装apt-get？
<x007007007> 应该可以，找个iso就行
<abcdefghabcd> 但apt-get的依赖库已经没了，他不能使用了，我是否应该从源码安装？
<onlylove> 那啥，从源里面把依赖库拖下来装上，dpkg总是活着的吧
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • PC (Intel x86) preinstalled touch image怎样安装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459793 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ ... d/current/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nctjack — 2014-05-19 22:33
<abcdefghabcd> 那要怎么看他缺少了哪个依赖？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 说什么好呢
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 什么说什么？
<leeeee> 没什么。。
<leeeee> 室友在吵架
<leeeee> 不知道说什么好
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 现场直播啊
<leeeee> 就是谈了七八年嘛
<leeeee> 吵吵架
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 以为你的两个室友吵架呢
<onlylove> 七年之痒？那不是结婚以后的事情么……
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 人家那是在秀恩爱
<gebjgd> 七八年的恋爱 不知道xxoo多少次了
<leeeee> 为见家长的事在吵架
<leeeee> 男生说来他家见家长都不让他在家住
<leeeee> 觉得伤自尊
<leeeee> 女的说 我们又没结婚 你住我家干嘛
<leeeee> 一类一类
<jusss> 裘宗燕翻译的sicp感觉真心差。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 当热闹看就好了
<leeeee> 那是。。又不是第一次吵
<leeeee> 习惯了
<leeeee> 以前是三个人都吵。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你也找一个吵着玩
<x007007007> sicp，，好熟悉，居然有人看魔法书
<jusss> 我在看
<leeeee> 我不喜欢吵架。。
<x007007007> jusss:工作了？
<wzssyqa> le
<jusss> x007007007: 没，一个月后毕业
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 直接上手么？
<x007007007> 我龙书，魔法书，一个都没看完
<leeeee> wzssyqa？为什么你讲话我总听不懂
<jusss> x007007007: 我是把这书当成了参考书看的，遇到不懂的名词就翻翻，还没认真看过
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 看来无缘呗
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 刚才那句是，不吵架，直接上手打么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 刚想解释下，他给你解释了
<jusss> x007007007: 我本来在看另一个scheme，上面用的emacs mzscheme,后来我就搜了下eval这个函数，然后就很多不明白了
<x007007007> jusss：工作一年，终于有机会用到龙书里的东西，结果人家还说一致性，我又注释掉了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你太残暴
<onlylove> x007007007: 魔法书这名字怎么来的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我从来不动手的
<wzssyqa> 那是因为打不过
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 动脚？
<jusss> x007007007: sheme的eval函数需要一个叫环境的东西，然后就搜到了自由变量的幽灵 闭包 steve rusell 第一个lisp解释器之类的文章，越看越模糊
<x007007007> 不是封面是个法师吗
<onlylove> 是么，没注意哎，我看的是mit的网页版
<x007007007> 。。。英语好就是厉害
<jusss> x007007007: y组合子之类的感觉更是我这数学差的理解不了 的
<jusss> x007007007: lambda演算和y组合子据说很难理解
<jusss> x007007007: 在lambda中递归
<leeeee> wzssyqa：没有 我有很高的容忍度
<wzssyqa> jiero 快点把 leeeee 收了把
<jusss> x007007007: 还有那个闭包，看了半天不明白有啥用途
<onlylove> jusss: 那本书是给数学好的人看的，咱这种数学渣是别指望看懂了，记得，计算机之所以叫计算机，是因为他是做数学运算用的
<x007007007> 闭包，就是函数编程中将一个变量封闭到那个函数里用的，变量成为函数的一个属性
<jusss> onlylove: lambda演算和y组合子 sicp里到时没写，就是搜eval函数的那个名词 "环境" 然后在sicp 裘宗燕译的那本里面找到后感觉真心看不懂，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 下的搜狗输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459797 我安装了搜狗输入法，也设置了搜狗的开机自启动，但是每次都要自己打开fcitx的配置界面将搜狗输入法添加进去，就像附件图片中那样。有什么办法能够不需要每次都手动添加吗？ 还有，我用火狐浏览器时
<^k^>  ─> ，搜狗不会跟随光标，一直固定在左下角，非常不方便。有什么解决的办法吗？求各位大神帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzimou …
<hoxily> jusss: hey!
<x007007007> lambda 那些理论我觉得实际作用不大，我的理解就是万物接函数
<x007007007> 如果我木有记错的话
<jusss> x007007007: 一个外域变量和一个内部函数同生命周期， 感觉没啥用途呀
<jusss> hoxily: hi
<hoxily> 今晚跑浙大玉泉校区听Richard Stallman扯淡。
<perr> jusss，乃啥时候变这高大上了？
<October21> hoxily: 你去了啊
<x007007007> jusss：你写过javascript不
<jusss> perr: 。。。
<jusss> x007007007: 不会js
<hoxily> October21: 是的。
<x007007007> 上帝的讲课，厉害，回家学英语去
<onlylove> perr: jusss 一直高大上好吧
<x007007007> 。。。学会js就会知道闭包的重要
<hoxily> October21: 讲的英语，有一些单词没听出来。
<onlylove> x007007007: 壁报，看你的描述，怎么就像内部变量啊……
<October21> hoxily: 英语不错吗
<October21> hoxily: 英语不错嘛
<jusss> x007007007: 那你给我讲下lisp 的那个 "上下文" 吧
<onlylove> hoxily: 没必要全部听出来
<jusss> x007007007: 还有那个"环境"
<hoxily> October21: 他语速比较慢
<October21> hoxily: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 英文版的看过没
<x007007007> jusss：我都忘了，不知道你说的啥，上代码
<jusss> onlylove: 没，英语差，买了本译本，感觉翻译的真心差
<onlylove> jusss: mit网站上有原文
<onlylove> jusss: 没必要买英文版
<jusss> x007007007: (eval exp env) 那个env
<October21> 还有盗版的中文pdf
<onlylove> jusss: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<x007007007> jusss: scheme？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> x007007007: mit-scheme
<x007007007> 我google一下
 * xxc hi
<October21> jusss: 有人将那个网站的制作了kindle版
<jusss> October21: 哦，
<jusss> October21: 我英文差，感觉压了很大看它
<jusss> October21: 更关键的是数学更差。。。
<x007007007> 不过话说，我上次看Richard Stallman哟姑娘HHKB，然后就心动了
<jusss> 好不容易碰到个感兴趣的东西，发现这方面的中文资料这么少，连个基本的函数大全这种普及性的都没有
<October21> 这个课程要花很到精力才能完成
<jusss> 遇到别人一问，上来就给你个标准，r5rs之类的，谁没事喜欢看标准。。。
<x007007007> jusss:这个东西不普，是给神用的
<x007007007> 不普及
<jusss> x007007007: “现在我们要在E1里求值过程的体(* x x)” 这个翻译感觉真心看不懂
<x007007007> jusss:还是看英文的把
<jusss> x007007007: 那个eval函数的“环境”到底是啥
<jusss> x007007007: 还有为啥都说eval是evil
<x007007007> linux下的mit-scheme叫啥
<x007007007> 我先安个看看
<jusss> x007007007: 就叫mit-scheme
<jusss> x007007007: debian6
<x007007007> p   mitools                         - view, convert and perform basic maths with
<x007007007> ubuntu
<jusss> x007007007: aptitude search scheme
<perr> jusss，你学那作甚？
<x007007007> 我擦，没有64位的
<jusss> perr: 还真没想过学它做啥。。。
<x007007007> jusss:这个就是这个命令，我没找到64位
<jusss> x007007007: 对头， gnu的win版也是32的
<x007007007> 我更新下源把，我依赖过不去
<x007007007> 难道要编译才行。。。
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 突然感觉还是win省事
<x007007007> 话说，有人玩过ipsec吗
<x007007007> 最近在做ipsec的客户端状态，貌似要去看内核了，愁
<onlylove> x007007007: 现在是multiarch
<onlylove> x007007007: 你加一下i386arch就可以装了
<x007007007> mit-scheme:i386 : 依赖: libmhash2:i386 但是它将不会被安装
<x007007007>                    推荐: mime-support:i386 但无法安装它
<onlylove> 无法安装！
<onlylove> 这为啥！
<x007007007> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<x007007007> 怎么知道是谁依赖这几个
<onlylove> rdepends
<onlylove> 装这个
<onlylove> leeeee: 你记得早点睡
<October21> x007007007: 本身就不支持64吧？
<jusss> x007007007: 那个eval的“环境”跟 c语言的符号表之类的有关系没？
<x007007007> jusss:不知道，等我有空研究一下
<x007007007> October21：我想应该是有其他的软件依赖了mime-support和libmhash2的32位
<x007007007> 64位
 * perr 真的不想睡觉而看乃们扯淡
<perr> goodbye
<x007007007> 果然是
<x007007007> mit-scheme貌似官方有64位
<wzssyqa> 这是都走了
 * slucx debian 的hd-media放到U盘里引导貌似启动不起来
<wzssyqa> sl
<wzssyqa> slucx: 显然
<wzssyqa> slucx: hd media也要自己作好引导
<wzssyqa> slucx: hd media的意思是，会试图在硬盘上找iso文件
<slucx> wzssyqa: 同样的，把puppy的内核和ramdisk放到U盘上直接就起来了
<wzssyqa> slucx: efi么？
<slucx> syslinux
<wzssyqa> 可能是因为文件名不同呗
<slucx> 汗
<x007007007> jusss:
<x007007007> jusss:(environment-define user-initial-environment '+ -)
<x007007007> (eval (+ 3 2) user-initial-environment)
<x007007007> => 1
<jusss> x007007007: 看到了
<x007007007> jusss:明白了？
<jusss> x007007007: 老外的意思是这个环境里存了对符号的解释
<jusss> x007007007: 竟然12点了。。。不知不觉
<x007007007> eval 就是这个意思把
<x007007007> 睡觉。。
<jusss> x007007007: An environment is a sequence of frames. 这句咋翻译
<x007007007> jusss: frames咋翻译
<jusss> x007007007: 不知道
<wzssyqa> x007007007: 帧？
<x007007007> 环境就是一堆frames
<wzssyqa> x007007007: 那么奇怪
<x007007007> 睡觉了，明天还要上班
<x007007007> 完了聊
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 我也睡去
<wzssyqa> x007007007: 那么奇怪
<NoIE> www.cnbeta.com/articles/293483.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: IE浏览器中也能玩3D游戏：微软育碧推《刺客信条》IE试玩版_Internet Explorer_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<rocktop> heloo everybody in china , can some one recommand a china vpn for me please ?
<NoIE> 最近大陆应该在封锁 vpn 吧？
<jiero> 结果我又起床早了。挣扎了1个小时，终于起来了？
<jiero> !time
<jiero> kk
 * jiero 所有人都摸一下。。。
<jiero>  什么时间呢。
<jiero> time
 * jiero 期待什么呢
<jiero> knownbad:  感觉不像是恋爱的问题，我就是自身的问题，所以早起了。
<knownbad> 废话，早已提醒你了。
<knownbad> 你这是自怨自哀的。
<jiero> 是的，纠结自我
<jiero> 我看到自己多么差劲了
<freeflying> happyaron: 听说贵司走了个重量级任务啊
<jiero> happyaron:  你周六还有活动？
<knownbad> 不是差劲，是人都会有情绪。   何时醒来呢？
<jiero> knownbad: 等真的意识到她远去了，不过我还真不知道我如果和她以后说话会说什么。像想不到和远处的不是很熟的人用声音聊什么。
<knownbad> 放心，都只是一场梦。   醒来就没事了。
<knownbad> 我之记得初恋是个胖胖的女孩，都不知道为何喜欢了。
<jiero> knownbad: 我还记得，我都记得她写字的姿势和声音的曲线。
<knownbad> 废话，你这才多久。
<jiero> 但我不知道那是不是初恋
<jiero> knownbad: 我喜欢那孩子时候我大概9岁。
<jiero> knownbad: 我说的是直接表白，这是第一次。
<freeflying> jiero: 你起得倒是很早啊
<jiero> freeflying:  3点。
<jiero> freeflying:  连续3天3~4点起了
<knownbad> 我见过4岁小女孩说要嫁给个小男孩。   你当真？
<jiero> knownbad: 上了小学，看了很多书，也是小孩子。
<jiero> knownbad: 我喜欢人的方式就是喜欢和对方呆在一起。
<knownbad> 反正你喜欢就继续，但自怨自哀绝对没价值。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。没法继续——甚至没开始。所以哀。
<knownbad> 错，那是病态。
<jiero> knownbad:  是病态。
<jiero> knownbad: 没一刀两断
<knownbad> 过一阵子你就开始掀人裙子变态了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。你说可能么。
<knownbad> 放屁，都没开始哪来的一刀两断？
<knownbad> 开始不要脸了。
<jiero> knownbad: 和自己的一部分一刀两断。
<jiero> knownbad: 。
<knownbad> 练葵花宝典？
<jiero> knownbad:  。。
<knownbad> 这倒可以。
<knownbad> 我支持你。
<jiero> knownbad:  现在我倒是真的想抱抱她
<knownbad> 你这么下去那话儿会自己掉下来。
<jiero> ？
<knownbad> 萎靡后萎缩。
<jiero> 靠。我一个月都没遗精了，看到她也没什么性冲动。看样子我早就练过葵花宝典了？
<jiero> knownbad: 好吧。确实可能。
<perr> 喵
<jiero> perr: 。。。
<jiero> perr:  昨天是几点睡觉的？
<perr> jiero 11:30
<jiero> perr:  我又早起了。自罚啊
<perr> jiero ...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-20
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 反吸血AMULE-DLP安装包下载，置顶帖可以下岗了~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459800 已经编译好的，直接点击安装，自己选择减少积分或者完全屏蔽，如果还看到shaohan开头的客户端，那就是吸血雷的离线服务器，自己去电骡爱好者的网站下载最新的IP过滤插件 http
<^k^>  ─> ://pan.baidu.com/s/1kTv9zSV 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2014-05-20 3:43
<u258> 14.04 怎么样？可以安装了不？
<u258> 神，早
<freeflying> jiero: 倒时差？
<jiero> freeflying:  ...
<jiero> freeflying:  是失眠
<jiero> freeflying:  喜欢的小姑娘今天就要走了哈。
<freeflying> jiero: 少年不识愁滋味啊
<perr> jiero 跑去送送
<jiero> freeflying: 周六一起去爬山，周日一起吃了一次饭。哈，最后时刻不知道干啥了。
<jiero> perr:  :) 不用我开车送她
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助啊！我现在用的9.04想在ubuntu系统下硬盘安装最新的14.04要怎么操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459801 电脑是ubuntu单系统，想硬盘安装14.04有哪些操作要点，网上搜到的都是windows下安装ubuntu，完全没方向，引导要不要改 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyou5478 — 2014-05-20
<^k^>  ─> 8:38
<jiero> freeflying:  恩。现在知道了。
<u258> 14.04 怎么样？可以安装了不？
<jiero> 想象力太容易伤人了。
 * jiero 明白了，遗憾和后悔的不同
<eexpress> jiero: 你昨晚没找机会，留宿一晚？
<jiero> eexpress: 她不会和我外出留宿的吧，我猜
<jiero> eexpress:  我为了验证一下自己到底能承受多少，到底是什么原因失眠
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求virtualbox-4.3_4.3.12-93733扩展包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459802 主机ubuntu14.04与虚拟机virtualbox-4.3_4.3.12-93733中的XP不能粘贴拖拽。虚拟机XP不能识别U盘，求virtualbox-4.3_4.3.12-93733扩展包。 统计信息: 发表于 由 怀揣日月 — 2014-05-20 9:04
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：：： kubuntu14.10的windows分区无法samba共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459803 kubuntu14.10 64位版 设置了一个samsamba新用户，另外设置为samba用户并设置密码 将希望共享的WIN分区上的samba共享目录设置为可读写，所有人可见 当前用户sam下运行命令id看到:
<^k^>  ─> uid=1000(sam) gid=1000(sam) groups=1000(sam) 在/etc/fstab中挂载共享目录所在的WINDOWS分区时加上 uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=111 sudo reboot重启后 …
<x007007007> ipsec-tool 的代码居然是c89的 。。。
<caleb-> 为了兼容吧
<imtxc> yunfan: pinf
<caleb-> 很多 toolchain 都超老的
<imtxc> onlylove, gfrog freeflying eexpress 早
 * imtxc momo cherrot jiero
<RainFlying> 据说亚信会场附近也不让开窗户了？
<zenNamaste> qiao: ping
<jiero> imtxc:  。
<jiero> imtxc:  我真的不是那种有话能留在心里的人。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你去村子里了？
<imtxc> 鼠标动起来一卡一卡的是什么毛病
<imtxc> 原来是鼠标坏了，砸两下好了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你们用得哪家转运
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊？ 我就海淘过两次，分别是 adam 的百通 和 色大象的 顺丰
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你们都只用sfbuy啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: msg
 * onlylove 挠墙，那破网页写的，xpath一天一变
<eexpress> onlylove: 猫才挠墙壁
<leemeng0x61> 有本小说，描述主人公回到高三， 在老师课堂上摸一个女同学的咪咪，晚上睡觉还有智力升级和游戏类似。叫什么名字
<onlylove> eexpress: 你以为我想挠
<onlylove> eexpress: 这一天一变的xpath让我怎么写test case
<onlylove> eexpress: 不是一天一变，是注销再登陆就会变
 * cherrot momo imtxc jiero
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国政府正式要求政府部门“所有计算机类产品不允许安装Windows 8操作系统” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459804 短讯：来自中央政府采购网的最新通知显示：中国政府正式要求政府部门“所有计算机类产品不允许安装Windows 8操作系统”。详情请访问：http://www.zycg.gov
<^k^>  ─> .cn/article/show/242846 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-05-20 10:45
<onlylove> 不允许8，可以用7嘛
<lpy> 用 8.1
<hoxily> leemeng0x61: 主角叫什么名字？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 纯英文环境下，fcitx无法设置为默认输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459806 已经按照 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx 进行设置 ，以前按照这种方法设置都可以，唯独这次不行，im-swich -l的信息如下： Your input method setup under en_US locale as below. =============================
<^k^>  ─> ========================== No private configuration can be defined for root account. ======================================================= The system wide default is poi …
<jiero> 结果我今天仍然不安分。。。
<jiero> 靠。
 * onlylove 拎起 jiero往墙上死命的摔打
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞
<imtxc> onlylove: 要不要咱联名请op ban 了 jiero
<Guest91546> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 这种往死呢作的一类型人。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在写test case，可是我完全不知道要写啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 都要疯了
<imtxc> onlylove: me too.
<bcao> onlylove, 就写不知道要写啥
<bcao> 然后ack :)
<onlylove> bcao: 你这明显不想过了的节奏
<yunfan> imtxc: pong
<imtxc> yunfan: 没事了
<yunfan> tmd 困扰了好久的hdmi输出解决了
<yunfan> 原来是电视机厂商自作聪明 搞了许多输出模式
<macint0sh> ...
<bcao> onlylove, 恩，我一直想自己测试下被公司开除给几倍工资
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后怎么又扯到电视机厂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一直以为你是往显示器输出
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的brix是输出到电视机的 我给你看个图
<yunfan> onlylove: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1egkkyrwmhwj218g0xcaek.jpg
<yunfan> imtxc: 有嘛事 你直接说
<imtxc> yunfan: 已经没事了啊。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我就想问你那天在哪里吃的饭好吃么，然后我现在已经订了，所以就没事了啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 要不…… 非要有事不然你会生气的话……………… 大佬，借我点钱吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 买到海尔的电视机？咋不买海信
<onlylove> imtxc: 你个土豪会缺钱？换别的
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近也要买个电视
<onlylove> imtxc: 你疯啦，北漂买啥电视，准备买房了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 给家里买啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以借 三分利 驴打滚复利
<yunfan> onlylove: 这去年的事情了
<yunfan> onlylove: 买了之后发现39寸的性价比最高 比我这42的便宜800多
<yunfan> 光顾着说话 忘记做饭了
<yunfan> imtxc: 尼玛 老子来的时候你就不请客吃饭
<imtxc> yunfan: 你以为我今天愿意啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 看来是为了约炮事
<imtxc> yunfan: 毛
<imtxc> yunfan: 家里亲戚
<imtxc> TF 卡用卡托转成 SD 卡用，速度到底有没有损失
<onlylove> yunfan: 无所谓了，电视机这东西，房子大就买大点的，原来给人买显示器，问，多大的27行不，嫌大，买了24的又嫌小，只喊当时应该买27的
<huntxu> gfrog: ovs有经验不
<onlylove> imtxc: 除了卡托经常坏以外，没别的大问题
<huntxu> freeflying: ^ 貌似现在的版本里面 patch port 见不到了
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  11:45
<imtxc> onlylove: 那为什么 CF 卡要比 SD 卡便宜挺多
<sjd_zeus> ¹þ¹þ
<onlylove> imtxc: sd卡多，CF卡要有专用读卡器，而且体积大，但是有个问题就是，CF卡的速度，是SD卡难以企及的，至少目前这样
<imtxc> onlylove: 那按你这么说，买 CF 卡更合适？
<imtxc> onlylove: 要出两天门估计现在的 16G 不够用
<imtxc> onlylove: 16G RAW 也就装 440 张
<onlylove> imtxc: 懒得搭理你，我从不考虑那些，早期的相机都是CF卡的，后来SD的速度跟上以后才有的SD
<onlylove> imtxc: 买64G的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我被你骗了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你拍那么多，不蛋疼？手疼不
<imtxc> onlylove: 你咋把我拐到 CF 卡上了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没拐你到CF卡上，你自己问的
<imtxc>  imtxc | TF 卡用卡托转成 SD 卡用，速度到底有没有损失 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，好像是我自己先乱了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我问的是 TF
<onlylove> imtxc: [11:47:25] <imtxc> onlylove: 那为什么 CF 卡要比 SD 卡便宜挺多
<onlylove> imtxc: 要打脸么
<onlylove> imtxc: tf卡……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，那为什么 TF 比 SD 要便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 速度损失我不清楚，我就知道，卡托经常坏！
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看的是同容量，同速度的么，
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，有可比性么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你确定你看的sd卡没有wifi么
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，是同一个品牌么，还是拿优盘说事，我丢了的那个PNY,8G,47块，新买的东芝，8G,29块，PNY那个写入速度甩东芝一条街
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在除了骂街没别的想法
<onlylove> imtxc: 再买PNY又舍不得钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不要 wifi 的了
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/466839
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 小汇总：易迅网 多款存储卡 单买低价 如创见64GB 139元_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> onlylove: 太费电
<onlylove> imtxc: 我抽你，你这叫TF卡便宜？哪个不比SD贵
<imtxc> onlylove: Transcend 创见 64G MicroSD（TF） 存储卡（UHS-I、300X），  169
<onlylove> imtxc: Transcend 创见 SDXC 64GB 存储卡（300x150X、Class10） ，售价149元，用券后139元包邮
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是 class 10 好不好
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 请教Debian7.4网络设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459808 新人一枚 在Oracle VM VirtualBox上装了个debian-7.4.0-i386-CD-1 直接用图形界面安装了英文版（因为装中文版，命令行下是乱码……） 然后打算把网络配置一下（Oracle VM VirtualBox里面已经设置虚拟机网卡为桥接了） 结
<^k^>  ─> 果ifconfig只有lo回环地址 =====又谷歌了好久===== 用ifconfig -a 能看到eth0和lo 就ifconfig up eth0 再ifconfig能看到eth0和lo 可是网络中没有DHC …
<onlylove> imtxc: 亲，sd卡便宜哦
<imtxc> onlylove: 亲，你别拿 class10 和 UHS-I 比啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 不会patch port没的吧
<onlylove> 靠，没看写入速度
<zenNamaste> cf卡我记得很贵呀
<zenNamaste> 但是大, 快
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似是我的neutron有问题...
<huntxu> freeflying: 好可怜，OS太渣
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我说错了，是 TF
<onlylove> imtxc: http://item.yixun.com/item-766581.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己看卡上各种记号
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【Transcend 创见】TS64GUSDCU1Transcend 创见 TF(microSDXC) Class 10 UHS-I存储卡 64GB 300X 专业主流版 (含适配器)【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu下怎么修复win8的启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459809 表示在更新了ubuntu的grub之后，重启后屏幕打印了boot form （ hd0，8） ext4 starting up ，直接就进入了ubuntu系统的用户登录界面，连grub的引导界面都有没有了，更别说win8的启动选项了。求大神指点，怎么恢复
<^k^>  ─> win8的启动项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cheng_panda — 2014-05-20 11:57
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39601
<onlylove> 估计用了cisco的设备了
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 美国以商业间谍罪起诉通缉五名中国军方黑客
<gfrog> huntxu: 完全不懂ovs
<huntxu> gfrog: Unable to connect to AMQP server: client
<huntxu> gfrog: neutron大拿快帮我看
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<gfrog> huntxu: 我不懂，但是看起来像是个known issue
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<Bingo> 123456 472870053@qq.com
<October21> Bingo: ?
<Bingo> 新手，
<Bingo> 注册
<Bingo> 在看怎么注册
<October21> Bingo: 注册irc帐号？
<Bingo> 是的
<October21> 你看wik没？
<Bingo> 没
<Bingo> 在哪看？
<October21> Bingo: topic
<Bingo> 看到了，谢谢
<onlylove> 这闹哪样啊
<onlylove> 来来回回的
<onlylove> 能不能愉快的玩耍了
<freeflying> gfrog: huntxun现在咋天天玩OS乐呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<onlylove> 看那不让装win8的，突然想起当年不准买PIII
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃在OS有patch么？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39605
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 政府采购的计算机禁止预装Windows 8
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 就知道讨论买东西。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  把我打醒吧。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 提示有更新，但总是提示出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459810 W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80] , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/o ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists ... ce
<^k^>  ─> /Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80] , W:Failed to fetch <a class="postlink" href="http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di
<imtxc> jiero: 你没救了
<imtxc> jiero: 你比我还没救，我也就是穷丑挫， 你这完全是出家的节奏
<jiero> imtxc: 什么出家？
<stardiviner> jiero: 你要出家了？
<stardiviner> 真的假的？
<Tarstingo> 弱问一下ubuntu14.04 的ibus-sunpinyin 为什么有时打出来的字和拼音完全不一样？
<October21> Tarstingo: 输入过快了吧
<Tarstingo> 不是
<Tarstingo> 好像是有bug
<jiero> 靠。。。所有的小女孩都祝愿我找到我的幸福。
<Zaigut> tarstingo： 那是双拼模式？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Kylin 14.04安装到老机器，鼠标停滞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459811 家里有个老机器，不过简单进行了升级，现在配置如下： CPU: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ （双核2G） RAM：DDR2 800 2G HD：杂牌SSD 64G 显卡：内置Nvidia Geforce 6100 64M显存 用U盘安装，安装选择都是默认。安装
<^k^>  ─> 完成后，启动到Unity桌面倒是蛮快，进入系统后，鼠标停滞，键盘无反应。 这个是什么原因，显存太小？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 heav …
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 讨厌什么都要问的笨蛋
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 跟我说没用呀. 你跟他说
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坐等你去说, 别让我失望呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 中午吃饭, 你知道我什么心情?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 哈哈 momo
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你 快 去 说! 别 让 我 失望!
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫还没WFH呢？ lol
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板不能怂
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 丫还在呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: .
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 昨天又去拜见贵帽的各位大佬，继续听吐槽去了，啊哈哈
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lol~
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你喜欢听?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我疯了, 妈的, 窗口不能最小化都他么的要自言自语手足无措
<jiero> 谁想要我拍摄的风景图？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 有人跟我一起吐槽帽帽很开心
 * zenNamaste <- 连说三夜不带重样的
<gfrog> adam8157: 带耳塞
<jiero> 我发邮箱。
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste freeflying 快来买Orange box http://www.tranquilpcshop.co.uk/ubuntu-orange-box/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Cluster
<adam8157> gfrog: 上午有一回我说完不知道就把耳塞带上, 还有一回感觉要被问笨蛋问题就感觉把声音放大
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啥东西? 我看看
<adam8157> jiero: 玩摄影的壕
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。500万像素
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 有点儿复古的感觉.
<jiero> adam8157:  我的相机370 RMB
<freeflying> gfrog: 11200多刀？ 你抢啊
<jiero> adam8157:  没照美女。
<jiero> adam8157:  美女照片不能公开
<gfrog> adam8157: 别理丫
<gfrog> freeflying: lol。 其实乃算撒，搭个10nodes的机架基本也得这些钱
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 11200多刀？ 你抢啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: lol。 其实乃算撒，搭个10nodes的机架基本也得这些钱
<gfrog> huntxu: 快来买Orange box http://www.tranquilpcshop.co.uk/ubuntu-orange-box/
<jiero> 。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 复制粘贴的不要
<huntxu> gfrog: 复制粘贴的不要
<gfrog> zenNamaste: huntxu 复制粘贴的不要
<huntxu> gfrog: OS里那个rabbitmq和qpid有啥不同
<gfrog> qpid是啥 huntxu
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个是nuc啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是撒
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome配置中“#” .. i+9几个按键怎么按 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459812 如下, 不知如下怎么按才是 - Bind all key numbers to tags. -- Be careful: we use keycodes to make it works on any keyboard layout. -- This should map on the top row of your keyboard, usually 1 to 9. for i = 1, keynumber do globalkeys = awful.ut
<^k^>  ─> il.table.join(globalkeys, awful.key({ modkey }, "#" .. i + 9, function () local screen = mouse.screen if tags[screen][i] then awful.tag.viewonly(tags[screen][i]) end end), …
<gfrog> huntxu: 帮你问了，据说没啥差别
<huntxu> gfrog: rpc_backend = neutron.openstack.common.rpc.impl_kombu
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃爱用哪个就 选那个撒
<huntxu> gfrog: 我一定得用这么一行才行
<huntxu> gfrog: 用qpid那个，就会出中午那个错
<gfrog> huntxu: code level的就不懂了
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就换rabbitmq呗
<onlylove> Tarstingo: ibus-pinyin？我好像记得有那么回事，你换ibus-sunpinyin吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 好像现在的patch port没有peer这个项目
<huntxu> freeflying: OS的neutron是靠patch port连接的对不？
<freeflying> huntxu: 之前是
<huntxu> freeflying: 现在是用了个什么veth？
<huntxu> gfrog: freeflying 可是很奇怪，为什么我开了一个机器一个网卡，却会在neutron中新建两个port呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂啊骚年。
 * gfrog 需要恶补OS知识。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我更不懂啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 我决定先从object storage入手
<gfrog> huntxu: neutron太大坨情况太复杂
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 这一页全看不懂
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/51970/open-longxin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 做最开源的开发板 开源龙芯“智龙”来了 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> yunfan: 这是啥，听说过没
<jusss> 全局变量是自由变量吗？ 可以把全局环境看成是一个函数吗？ lisp
<freeflying> huntxu: neutron的网络有至少三种方式吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 不懂，我一直以为只有ovs的patch port
<huntxu> freeflying: 球科普
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个是建了个mesh的网络
<freeflying> huntxu: 还有种是直接搞vlan
<huntxu> freeflying: 我现在貌似就是最复杂的那个
<freeflying> huntxu: 好久没碰过了，icehouse里也不知道啥样子了
<huntxu> freeflying: gfrog 那个没啥人看懂的图
<huntxu> freeflying: 用的havana
<huntxu> freeflying: 现在的样子像是，在network node和compute node上是几乎一样的
<freeflying> huntxu: havana貌似我都没用过
<huntxu> freeflying: 都有两个vswitch，一个内部一个外部，外部两个应该是能正常用vlan相连，内部就是用来连虚拟机的对吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 我看似乎这两个vswitch之间有个port连在一起，ovs-vsctl list interface看，driver_name是veth
<huntxu> 这个没见过啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 嘛？
 * imtxc 看不懂，翻两页
 * imtxc 翻页补丁
 * imtxc ç¿»
<freeflying> gfrog: 法签真搓，材料都不知道要那些
<freeflying> NND
<huntxu> gfrog: 你忘啦，就OS网站那个图。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: http://mytrix.me/2014/04/dive-into-openstack-neutron-on-compute-node/
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ OpenStack计算节点上虚拟网络（Neutron）详解 | the 3rd. Place
<gfrog> freeflying: 签德国撒，从法兰克福转机
<huntxu> freeflying: 找到了，果然是veth干了patch port的活
<freeflying> gfrog: 我去法国啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦哦哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 从法兰克福转去巴黎撒
 * onlylove 表示看不懂，多翻几页
<freeflying> gfrog: 转机无爱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜壕
<huntxu> freeflying: 恨80年前剿匪不力，否则今天法国照样落地签 xD
<freeflying> hu
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> 等等，我先去收个快递
<gfrog> huntxu: 查水表
<huntxu> gfrog: 我还是没懂，用neutron的方式通过它的假路由访问外网，是所有的流量都得通过network node吗
<gfrog> huntxu: 目测是
<gfrog> huntxu: 当我瞎说
<huntxu> gfrog: 我没弄明白，只有两种可能，一个是所有走network node然后转发出去
<huntxu> gfrog: 另一个是在compute node上面用很乱七八糟的办法直接转出去，还得要求有到外部的映射什么的 =.=
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 你有调皮了
 * jiero 不知道对 huntxu 有什么想法，蒸鱼？
<huntxu> gfrog: 太复杂了 @_@
<gfrog> huntxu: 估计是根据部署的时候灵活选择的。 cc freeflying
<gfrog> huntxu: 企业级软件么，灵活性跟复杂度是正相关的。
<freeflying> huntxu: 我之前贴过一篇文章给 gfrog讲neutron debug， 那个说得比较明白
<huntxu> gfrog: freeflying 球链接
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼？ 我都忘了……
<huntxu> freeflying: 用veth而不用patch port貌似只是为了通用。。。
<gfrog> billyway: bcao 这周末有FUDCon啊
<bcao> gfrog, 怎么你准备曾衣服去？
<bcao> 在哪里阿？
<gfrog> bcao: 北航
<bcao> 我都好多年不用F了。。
<bcao> 又是那。。。
<jiero> 告别了。
<freeflying> huntxu: 搞不好是那帮人不会用ovs
<billyway> gfrog,  没啥意思啊。
<gfrog> bcao: 贵帽是银牌赞助商啊，不拉你们去撑场面么？
<gfrog> billyway: bcao http://2014-gf.eventdove.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2014 GNOME.Asia Summit and FUDCon APAC - EventDove
<huntxu> freeflying: 我在compute node上一个机器起来，network node上会相应多了个port怎么回事 @_@
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃周末要去布道？
<freeflying> huntxu: 不应该吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 有点晕
<billyway> gfrog, 你要去 ？
<gfrog> billyway: 我回家
<billyway> gfrog, 题目看着不是很有吸引力嘛
<gfrog> billyway: 不过我确实对Gnome无爱
<billyway> 你也不去，算了，我也不去，没人一块做伴。
<billyway> 一个人去，无聊。
<bcao> 没妹子
<bcao> 不去
<billyway> Gnome的确不好用，对比了一下Unity7
<billyway> bcao, 你不去你怎么知道那边没妹子 ?
<bcao> billyway, 你之前又不是没去过，你不带怎么会有没子
<billyway> 每次的md5值都不一样的嘛，说不定这次北航的妹子去了。
<jiero> 妹子托付给我一盆植物。
<huntxu> freeflying: 很奇怪，貌似就只会有一个，一个tap设备，在network node的br-int上
<bcao> billyway, 我绝对混一件T-shirt..
<bcao> 去下，然后回来。。
<adam8157> 只听这俩 bcao billyway gfrog
<adam8157> 只听这俩 bcao billyway gfrog http://imagebin.org/311363
<adam8157> bcao: T得花钱
<gfrog> adam8157: link打不开
<adam8157> gfrog: lennart and rms
<billyway> Reported Attack Page!
<billyway> adam8157, 啥东西来着 ？
<adam8157> billyway: 假警报
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃都不给Aron捧场啊，lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu运行shell脚本或可执行文件的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459815 一般情况下，我们运行.sh脚本或者一个可执行文件比如redis-cli时都需要以这样的方式：./xxx.sh和./redis-cli。 切换到脚本或可执行文件所在目录直接xxx.sh和redis-cli为什么不可以？而非要加./ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 like_a_fool — 2014-05-20 14:50
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 P7还没上市北京移动
<freeflying> adam8157: P7很贵的
<adam8157> freeflying: 4G啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 4G壕
<onlylove> adam8157: 4G壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没法 移动3G太挫了
 * adam8157 可怜的移动
<freeflying> adam8157: 换联通
<adam8157> freeflying: 斗哥太渣, 而且不想换号
<nyfair> 换电信！
<freeflying> adam8157: 其实联通真心不错
<adam8157> nyfair: 一入电信深似海 从此机器不好买
<nyfair> adam8157: 我书念得少，你不要骗我，我只知道买iphone5，送两年电信宽带
<onlylove> adam8157: cdma2000 iphone
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 上海淫不在意
<nyfair> 但是苹果不让出emu，没黄油不爽，还是老老实实用ubuntu phone吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 不对，cdma2k是3G,4G不清楚
<nyfair> cdma-2000 evdo是3g
<adam8157> onlylove: UMB, 不搞了, 没有平滑升级的4G
<nyfair> adam8157: umb是什么
<adam8157> nyfair: cdma对应的平滑升级4G方案, 没人用, 高通放弃了
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果没有平滑的4G，那也不能选联通
<onlylove> adam8157: 你来做个吧
<adam8157> onlylove: 电信没, 联通可能会有fdd
<yunfan> onlylove: 没意义 我看了下龙芯的那些个参数 还不如君正
<adam8157> anyway, 不想换号
<nyfair> 我母上的手机就是电信的，至少在魔都电信做得比移动要好很多吧，比如上网
<bcao> adam8157, 我没看到要花钱阿
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04 音效設定,輸入音源無法接換藍牙耳機？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459816 我在14.04 藍牙設定部份 , 有成功抓到藍牙耳幾,並完成配對 , 但是輸出音源沒有自動切換到耳機 , 聲音還是從喇叭出來 , 進入音效設定裡手動切換 , 選擇輸出到藍牙耳機 , 也切不過去 ,
<bcao> 那个page 就问了我size
<adam8157> bcao: 发起者在我们屋....
<adam8157> bcao: 60块钱的才有T
<bcao> adam8157, 多少钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 敢不用上网欺负移动么？
<freeflying> adam8157: tp上唯一不错的键盘估计现在也不如水果的了
<bcao> adam8157, 你们屋。。。。
<maplebeats> l5e呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不去的话能买件T不？
<gfrog> adam8157: 确实没T穿了
 * adam8157 不穿带厂商logo的T
<maplebeats> 我要告诉她，她给我的鞋子被我穿坏了- -
 * gfrog 额，是gnome的T，还是算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 有fedora的
<bcao> gfrog, 去五一返利上买把，9.9一件
<adam8157> gfrog: 也有rh的
<bcao> 还包邮
<freeflying> adam8157: 给我来件RH的呗
<adam8157> freeflying: 红帽大使的T放家里当睡衣穿
 * nyfair 语录，常见linux问题解决方案
<nyfair> 音频有问题：删除pulseaudio
<nyfair> 上网有问题：删除avahi
<nyfair> 启动有问题：删除systemd
<freeflying> adam8157: 你壕啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 来一发
<onlylove> nyfair: 好顶赞
<gfrog> adam8157: 去你那看看
<nyfair> 视频有问题：删除gstreamer
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你穿的太凶了吧……顺便说，白送的，你还那么多事情
<adam8157> gfrog: ? 在家放着呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 系统有问题，删除linux装windows
<freeflying> nyfair: 直接扔了换win8?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说RH的T
<adam8157> gfrog: 是在家放着呢啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说Fedora的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说这次要卖的
<adam8157> gfrog: 这儿没有, 据说周末有
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<nyfair> freeflying: 虽然我用得win8.1，但我必须承认win8除了开机速度和系统占用比win7好，其他确实不如win7
<imtxc> maplebeats: 必须换
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我的还没坏
<imtxc> maplebeats: 一双白色的到现在还没敢穿呢
<yunfan> 这个docker真不省心啊 nyfair 我同意你说的 ubuntu老喜欢搞点自聪明的工具折腾用户
<onlylove> yunfan: 咋，被docker搞了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 各种折腾 额 在公司服务器和我家里的一样的版本 一样的内核 居然行为不一致
<yunfan> 现在在官方频道坐等答案
<bcao> nyfair, 别用win8了
<bcao> 好多bug
<bcao> 在win8.1修复了
<yunfan> win8的那个锁设备恶心啊
<yunfan> 其他倒是没什么 我喜欢win8风格的界面
<onlylove> yunfan: 服务器没X会导致行为不一致？
<nyfair> bcao: 我用盗版win8.1我自豪
<nyfair> 话说打了电话在微软客服那儿激活了还是盗版么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 都有X 这是ubuntu的一个fuck
<onlylove> nyfair: 你付钱给微软买licence了么
<bcao> nyfair, 我用盗版RHEL7 我骄傲
<onlylove> bcao: rhel这个……没盗版一说吧，就是不能订阅而已
<yunfan> onlylove: irc里的人给我踢给support@docker.io
<yunfan> 这帮鬼人啊 真该自己研究lxc
<bcao> onlylove, 我理解的，没订阅就下载不到ISO
<onlylove> yunfan: 好厉害……
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不你还是看下lxc吧
<onlylove> bcao: 如果我没理解错，分发rhel的cd不是盗版行为，但是复制分发mswindows的CD是盗版行为
<bcao> onlylove, 恩，必须
<bcao> onlylove, 部队 复制mswindows cd 也不是盗版
<onlylove> bcao: 所以，我订阅了，我把我下载的iso拷贝给你，这样你就有了，但是你还是不能更新
<onlylove> bcao: 你自己看eula去
<bcao> onlylove, windows ISO 我下载了给你。。你也用不了
<bcao> 因为你没有license
<bcao> :)
<onlylove> bcao: 最多允许一份
<onlylove> bcao: 能用啊，盗版
<bcao> onlylove, 不能用
<onlylove> bcao: 但是你给我rhel的，不是盗版
<bcao> onlylove, 我说的是订阅
<bcao> ：）
<bcao> MSDN subscription
<onlylove> bcao: 但是我的windows可以更新，你rhel更新下给我看！
<bcao> onlylove, 你说的ISO应该是OEM的。。
<bcao> onlylove, 配置centos 源：）
<onlylove> 靠……
<adam8157> gfrog: binli is back
<gfrog> adam8157: got it, thx
<onlylove> bcao: windows的iso，还没有不能用的，最起码有三天的评估（oem）
<bcao> onlylove, 我懂了，因为一般用户那到光盘都是OEM的
<bcao> onlylove, 我这里的ISO都是subscription 订阅的
<bcao> OEM确实不能复制
<onlylove> bcao: oem的光盘不是用户能拿到的，除非是随机赠送
 * bcao 说windows
<bcao> 换个话题把
<yunfan> onlylove: 只能如此了
<onlylove> bcao: 你以为复制零售版就合理了？
<bcao> onlylove, 我说的是subscription 订阅版本
<bcao> 随笔复制
<mhli> adam8157, ubuntu 对应RH kernel-devel 要装什么包啊？
<bcao> 就是没有license
<bcao> 还句话说他提供给你的是ISO。。
<bcao> 就没介质。。
<adam8157> mhli: linux-headers ?
<onlylove> bcao: 你在硬盘上爱怎么复制怎么复制，只要不给别人
<bcao> onlylove, 给别人也没事，不给license就用不了
<mhli> source
<mhli> adam8157
<mhli> 编译module用的那个rpm
<onlylove> bcao: 不知道那是啥高大上的东西，win8么？msdn的订阅可以用
<bcao> onlylove, 所有的都可以
<onlylove> bcao: 当然现在msdn么了
<bcao> onlylove, 你不知道msdn 订阅？
<adam8157> mhli: linux-headers
<onlylove> bcao: msdn以后就没了
<imtxc> adam8157: 水木锦堂让吃多少时间？
<mhli> adam8157, 好
<bcao> onlylove, 不会的
<bcao> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/subscriptions/securedownloads/hh442898
<^k^> bcao: ⇪ Sign in to your Microsoft account
<adam8157> imtxc: 这个不知道...
<bcao> onlylove, 这里
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，好像有的自助只让吃2小时来着
<onlylove> bcao: 我记得是什么时候，今年年初的事情，忘了怎么说的了，反正我从xp到7的光盘都是msdn的
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要吃多久...
<bcao> onlylove, 没看懂。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我要磨时间
<onlylove> bcao: 盗版的含义是，未经微软允许的拷贝复制
<bcao> onlylove, 恩，这是零售版本和OEM版本
<bcao> onlylove, 对于msdn iso 来说，是license 未经过微软允许的复制
<bcao> 个人觉得
<onlylove> bcao: 算了……和你说不明白盗版的含义了
<bcao> 恩，换个话题把
<onlylove> 可怜的cherrot net split了
<onlylove> bcao: 我再说一次吧，licence，就是你拥有的微软授权，和安装介质无关
<bcao> onlylove, 恩，这就对了
<bcao> OEM是不需要license的，或者说ISO厘米已经集成了
<onlylove> bcao: 极端点，我用番茄花园装的系统，但是我花钱了，我的系统就是正版的
<onlylove> bcao: oem的厂商付钱了
<onlylove> bcao: 一份oem大概100到300块
<yunfan> onlylove: 你花钱又不是花给微软  不过像你这种逻辑 不必在意正版不正版
<bcao> 个人用户那么不用那么在意是不是正版。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我花钱买了微软的licence，但是微软的安装介质太慢，我用ghostxp安装的
<bcao> 哥给微软打电话那守候服务差的阿。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我被说情商低下；要让自己更优秀
<onlylove> jiero: 谁说的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才看了下lxc的quick start 发现挺简洁的 我真是何苦要用docker
<yunfan> 反正做debian系的barebone并不难
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，我在51搜job的时候，见到过聚美优品要求lxc
<onlylove> yunfan: 搜那么多公司，好像就这家指定debian，其他的基本要么胡说，要么红帽
<yunfan> onlylove: 这么好？ 难得碰到啊 我前一阵问了前同事 知乎是 用kvm的
<jiero> onlylove:  喜欢的女孩的闺蜜
<yunfan> 就没用gentoo的??
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是聚美好像买过假货？豆瓣用arch？
<onlylove> jiero: 让她一边玩去
<onlylove> jiero: 顺便说，你可以彻底死心了，也许纠纠根本不是你喜欢的类型
<onlylove> jiero: 物以类聚，人以群分，就这样
<yunfan> 我觉得可以考虑alfs
<yunfan> 反正服务器基本没什么包 又是虚拟化环境 根本没必要去用哪些发行版
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过，docker貌似是自动化的lxc？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<yunfan> 给偷懒的人用的
<onlylove> yunfan: 考虑统一管理的问题，还是用个相对好用的distro吧，alfs那简直就是折腾
<huntxu> freeflying: 原来那个多出来的是在网络的namespace里
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似做dhcp server用的
<onlylove> yunfan: 还不如gentoo
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我安装的时候系统还要重新在下载呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459817 为什么我在安装的过程中还要重新在下载安装包呢？我的镜像都1G左右呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 he475547419 — 2014-05-20 15:46
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然了，server的运算能力和内存足够……不差那点电费
<jiero> onlylove: 作为人是很喜欢的。
<onlylove> 刚差点又接一个骚扰电话，4001018057据说是推销信用卡的
<onlylove> jiero: 你只看到一面
<maplebeats> onlylove: 最近深圳暴雨哎，我就穿出去走了一圈子而已
<maplebeats> imtxc: 换什么- -
<jiero> onlylove:  恩。至少她还算照顾我。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 开胶了还是被泡坏了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，如果不用ceph的话，block storage有替代方案么？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 胶水泡水了...
<freeflying> gfrog: 用传统的好乐
<gfrog> freeflying: glusterfs啥的？
<onlylove> jiero: 你自己考虑吧，每个人身边总会有那么一两个坑人的不靠谱的货，没准那个就是
<freeflying> gfrog: 你好推荐给你的客户吗
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有，研究下嘛，刚才被 huntxu 问郁闷了，我准备调查下这坨玩意都能干啥和不能干啥
<freeflying> gfrog: 存储？
<gfrog> freeflying: rabbitmq vs qpid， ceph vs swift
<jiero> onlylove:  恩。反正我可能真的没表现出有什么共同爱好的样子，而且最近我的状态差，根本就不灵活。。。活像蠢蛋。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那倒不是 主要是现代语言本身又有自己的包管理 比如说python有pip easy_install
<onlylove> jiero: 我说下，这里面有我个人喜好，我神烦那些不知道情商是啥，就拿着来压人的蠢货
<yunfan> onlylove: ruby更是 许多工具都是他写他管理的
<yunfan> go好像也有
<yunfan> java/clojure也是
<yunfan> 所以系统要管的还真不多了
<onlylove> jiero: 看见这样的人，我直接拉黑
<onlylove> jiero: 说别人情商不够之前，也不看看自己情商够不够
<adam8157> maplebeats: 今天深圳还下么?
<jiero> onlylove: 情商，好像就是社交方向的理解力。
<onlylove> jiero: 说别人没情商的人，本身情商就不高
<onlylove> jiero: 说人没情商就和说人没智商一样，是一种侮辱性的说法
<onlylove> jiero: 如果说，让你锻炼社交能力，完全没问题，但是那SB自以为情商高大上，说你没情商
<onlylove> jiero: 她也不看看自己情商多少？
<jiero> onlylove:  她情商不高
<onlylove> jiero: 有情商的人绝对不会说别人没情商
<jiero> onlylove:  但是我知道我确实情商比纠纠差很多。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你比她差怎么了，用的着另一个人指手画脚？
<freeflying> gfrog: ceph >> swift啊
<jiero> onlylove:  她是想帮我找女朋友。虽然我觉得她帮忙一般不靠谱。
<October21> jiero: Screw you是什么意思？
<onlylove> jiero: 知道她不靠谱就别理她
<onlylove> jiero: 你如何确定她的真实想法是啥，也许她就是单纯的不想让你俩在一起
<onlylove> jiero: 或者……
<onlylove> jiero: 反正女生的事情，有些事真的很恶心，比方说，我和你关系不错，然后我不喜欢你正在交往的人，我就会玩命说ta坏话
<onlylove> jiero: 懂了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个好像无论男女吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 女生更多一点
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是我，我会明确说，不喜欢她，而不是从侧面说坏话
<jiero> October21:  baidu告诉你，是混蛋
<jiero> 去你的
<October21> jiero: 哦
<October21> jiero: 你觉得是这个吗？
<jiero> October21: 不知道呢。我口语很差。
<October21> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> onlylove:  感觉我不会是那样对象吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 不好说
<onlylove> jiero: 你还是有空去看看甄嬛传吧
<jiero> onlylove:  纠纠是她们都想留在山东的孩子呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然我没看过，但是后宫戏的勾心斗角，绝对有的看
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。我基本感情片都掠过。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是让你看感情，而是让你看女人之间不动声色的互掐
<jiero> onlylove:  不看了，今天去拿纠纠留下的一盆花，她让我照顾。
<onlylove> jiero: 养死了咋办
<jiero> onlylove:  她说一周一次浇水
<onlylove> jiero: 冬天夏天？
<onlylove> jiero: 耐寒，耐高温？喜阴喜阳？
<jiero> onlylove: 那时候再搜索呗。
<jiero> onlylove:  那我去的时候问她好了。。。
<onlylove> 你要真照她说一周一浇水，麻烦了
<onlylove> jiero: 什么花
<jiero> 我不知道。她只告诉我昵称是 小叶子
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 为啥你知道
<zenNamaste> <- 无所不知
<jiero> onlylove: 为什么呢？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 昨天it主动告诉我的
 * nyfair 语录：情商本来就是智商的一部分，整天扯情商那是智商正常的人忽悠普通人的手段之一而已
<jiero> onlylove:  我把她带到姥爷家，姥爷姥姥好像是很喜欢她，但是 她不喜欢我 :)
<jiero> nyfair:  似乎我的智商算低下的。
<nyfair> 这话我已经说得很给面子了，我的大学心理学教授是这么说的
<nyfair> 情商这词就是没智商的人发明主来onani的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你没遇见乡下大妈成天说，谁家孩子挺聪明，就是情商不够
<onlylove> nyfair: 我都快疯了
<jiero> nyfair:  据说创造力的智商增幅到IQ = 124的时候就没有效力了。
<onlylove> nyfair: onani是啥意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，我还没遇到这样的大妈呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 当年我中二的时候笑话同学情商低，只会死读书，现在轮到我二了
<nyfair> onlylove: fuck yourself的意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 是不是情商就是 发情频率的意思？
<jiero> imtxc: 精辟啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似你情商很高哟
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要侮辱他，你应该夸智商高
<imtxc> onlylove: 低调
<imtxc> nyfair: 低调
<jiero> imtxc: 反正我是完蛋了。你去吧。。。
<nyfair> 有节操的历史发明家
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你知道啥？
<imtxc> 貌似色大象的这句话的上文得追溯到昨天？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 知道你跟 imtxc 有奸情
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 滚粗
<onlylove> jiero: 你把那花拍照片给看看
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 小心我去乃屋掐死你
<onlylove> jiero: 也许我认识
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 乃要来融科?
<onlylove> gfrog: 这样不好吧？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 昨天就去了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我不介意再去一趟
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 来了记得 掐死 bcao
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我都懒得搭理他，哼哼哼
<zenNamaste> 有奸情
<imtxc> bcao: 你和 zenNamaste 有奸情？
 * gfrog 得买个大硬盘装trusty的image了
<imtxc> bcao, zenNamaste 你俩不要  qiao 了么
<onlylove> 哇擦，发生了神马 imtxc
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最精简最小化安装图形界面ubuntu经验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459818 linux很强大，ubuntu也很好，但为了让家里的老电脑重新焕发生机，决定精简安装ubuntu 如今的linux桌面环境太庞大，巨大的kde就不说了，xfce、lxde也和轻量不靠边，算中量吧，反正老电脑跑着痛
<^k^>  ─> 苦得很。 选来选去，还是openbox靠谱。 gentoo\arch直接最小化安装openbox环境，太高深太复杂，循序渐进，从简单点的ubuntu最小化开始 …
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。晚上去她们宿舍取啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，那到时候再说吧
<jiero> onlylove: 别人可能是今天告别，我可以明晨
<onlylove> jiero: 实在不行我给你找个地方，你去研究，然后把那植物的习性研究明白
<jiero> onlylove: 为啥？
<jiero> onlylove:  为什么我要研究那植物呢。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 研究明白了，那东西就比较不容易死了
<onlylove> jiero: 当然了，如果你是养啥死啥的那类人……当我没说
<jiero> onlylove:  。我确实是养啥死啥的类型。。。死了无数鱼儿了。
<jiero> onlylove:  吃了无数植物了。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你至少知道那植物的名字，如果有机会再见，你去临时买个
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。她绝对不会回来山东的吧。
<onlylove> 我就不明白，ranorex的xpath里面允许有?出现，为啥让我写test case的那货不让有！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39607
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 俄罗斯将国际空间站飞船船票涨到每人7100万美元
<onlylove> 普京开始收钱了
 * imtxc 下班
<eexpress> imtxc: nnnnd
<gfrog> imtxc: 壕
<gfrog> imtxc: 摄影壕
 * imtxc 已经连续俩月8点下班了
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。阿姨
<eexpress> 千万像素的相机？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 单反好不好
<eexpress> 亿万？
<imtxc> eexpress: 2千万级好不好
<eexpress> 是吧。也够了
 * eexpress 回家查家里那相机多少像素的去
<jiero> imtxc: 我用着1400万像素的相机，但是设置成500万。
<imtxc> jiero: 我不跟你比
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫还放着一堆妹子不上呢
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么可能。
 * kelvansun 快下班了
<kelvansun> imtxc: 像素不是重点，你又不是去拍很大的海报！
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还玩单反，你玩这么久，难道不知道CCD面积才是重要的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 全幅的为啥买那么贵
<jiero> onlylove:  我的那相机 面积 1/2.3" 所以我用 500万像素
<^k^> 新 云计算 • Openstack虚拟机无法连接因特网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459822 RT，图中这些虚拟机可以pig通并且ssh登陆，但无法联网。computer1是计算节点，内网IP192.168.100.1，公网IP211.71.72.109可以联网，求教各位这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drylandfan — 2014-05-20 16:53
 * adam8157 明天wfh
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 还是这个更满足我的需求…… ssd也搞不定空间问题啊…… http://item.jd.com/952627.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【HGSTHTS541515A9E630】日立（HITACHI） HTS541515A9E630 1.5TB SATA6Gb/s 5400转 32M 笔记本硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 9.5mm
<gfrog> adam8157: 230是7mm还是9mm？
<adam8157> gfrog: 母鸡
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你还笔记本才行
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 擦，没注意
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不错, 买个这个, 回来不能用, 然后换个笔记本
<adam8157> gfrog: 移动硬盘吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 塞盒子里当移动硬盘……
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦，拖油瓶
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且性能成问题
<adam8157> gfrog: 你那么多数据?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你们有钱人的世界, 我不懂
<gfrog> zenNamaste: http://item.jd.com/1040029.html 这个就好了
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【HGST1TB SATA 6Gb/s】HGST（日立） 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 5400转32M 7mm轻薄笔记本硬盘(HTS541010A7E630) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog> adam8157: /dev/sda5       396G  346G   30G  93% /home
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-home_crypt  266G   89G  164G  36% /home
<gfrog> adam8157: 你感受下一堆guest image
<gfrog> adam8157: 30Gx10
<gfrog> adam8157: 外加一堆lxc
<maplebeats> adam8157: 深圳最近爽到爆，大街上都可以游泳
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有iso
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵组赛高
<maplebeats> lainme: HK怎么样- -，淹了没
<gfrog> adam8157: 眼泪啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 是摸
<adam8157> gfrog: 这些玩儿为什么在自己电脑里?
<gfrog> adam8157: 没给我分lab machine
<gfrog> adam8157: boston的lab不是一直可以用的，会被人take
 * adam8157 晚上好像没事儿干 无聊
<gfrog> adam8157: 撸串
<adam8157> gfrog: kuoyi啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 走着
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ^
<gfrog> ha
<adam8157> gfrog: 走啊 现在正好, 一会儿就大长队了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我还有bug
 * adam8157 据说后头荣耀3C这种低端机要发4G版了, 不错
 * adam8157 后天
<gfrog> adam8157: 20mins
<gfrog> adam8157: 太早不好
<zenNamaste> icbc的swift码那个页面怎么找不到...
<adam8157> gfrog: 哎呀 走吧!
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，土壕。
<gfrog> adam8157: 要自觉。
<gfrog> adam8157: 等我搞定硬盘撒
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 尽快, 那家人巨多
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪家？
<adam8157> gfrog: 管氏翅吧
<xibei> 原来还有这么个栏目。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是去四通桥么？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: dmidecode哪个参数看harddisk型号？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 随你
<adam8157> gfrog: 用gparted看
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lshw?
<adam8157> gfrog: hdpram也行
<zenNamaste> product: Samsung SSD 840
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lshw可以.  product: Samsung SSD 840
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 想起来了，hdparm
<zenNamaste> 不会用
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 哦，HTS725050A7E630 果然是7mm的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hdparm -i /dev/sda
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你还不信我...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: confirm一下
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我说是7, 就是7
<adam8157> gfrog: 烧包谁都比不过他, 你别闹了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 管氏翅吧便宜
<huntxu> gfrog: 什么是外部网络和内部网络
<huntxu> gfrog: 我都被绕晕了
<gfrog> adam8157: 下单了，走着
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<huntxu> gfrog: 我就想用公司现在的内网做nat，自己建一个子网走network node的一个网卡出去而已啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 果然是nat
<gfrog> huntxu: 自己注意方向就好了
<gfrog> huntxu: 内部外部看你的需求
 * gfrog 撤退
<huntxu> gfrog: 不懂
<huntxu> gfrog: OS是坨渣啊
<huntxu> ^ cc freeflying
<huntxu> 我总算理解猴总了。。。
<onlylove> 谁帮我拖个skype 4 linux，tmd烦死了
 * bcao 膛枪么
<jiero> 哈哈，还是觉得很难过呢。
<jiero> 吃不下饭。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国信办：美国才是世界上最大的网络窃密者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459824 美国司法部19日宣布以所谓网络窃密为由起诉5名中国军官，记者就此采访了中国国家互联网信息办公室发言人。这位发言人向记者公布了美国攻击中国网络的最新数据，他说，美国才是当今
<^k^>  ─> 世界上最大的网络窃密者，也是中国网络的头号攻击国 　　新华社北京5月19日电美国司法部19日宣布以所谓网络窃密为由起诉5名 …
<leeeee> 1111111111
<October21> leeeee: 吃晚饭没？
<October21> 这么早就出现了
<leeeee> 恩，吃啦
<leeeee> 早？
<leeeee> 手机上很奇怪
<October21> what？
<leeeee> 我第一次用手机登
<October21> 什么问题？
<October21> 什么客户端？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是手机上网，不过，我是利用手机的网络分享，在笔电上IRC use xchat
<leeeee> 没什么，就是很奇怪，没事
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师求点化。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 你都是人了， 还要点化，多去看小说吧
 * jiero 就是因为不看小说被抛弃的，被说哈哈。
<leeeee> 我还是看你们聊吧
<leeeee> 兔子你今天有表白么
<jiero> leeeee:  我。表白与否都没意义，她让我去认领她的宠物植物。
<leeeee> 为啥你去认领？认领说明是你的
<jiero> leeeee: 让我照顾呗。
<leeeee> 哎哟，不错啊
<leeeee_> 网络好差
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位再见，为了节省流量下了， 下次再聊
<leeeee_> 你刚说什么
<leeeee_> 天啦
<October21> leeeee: 你还浪费他流量
<leeeee_> 对不起……
<hoxily> 去包套餐吧
<hoxily> 你该不会是每月 30M 吧？
<leeeee_> 好无聊
<NoIE> 我的流量是每月500M.
<leeeee_> 情商是什么
<NoIE> 但是我的手机还是好多年前买的呢，换上新的手机卡，竟然无法上网！500M的流量 也就糟蹋了。
<leeeee_> 500
<leeeee_> 啊啊啊啊
<perr> leeeee_ 表乱叫
<leeeee_> 无聊嘛
<leeeee_> 兔子
<perr> 去见网友
<jiero> leeeee_: 。。。
<leeeee_> 推荐你一本
<jiero> perr:  来见我？
<leeeee_> 戈尔曼的
<perr> 说le。。。
<leeeee_> 情商
<hoxily> 一本[道]？
<leeeee_> 哎呀
<hoxily> 戈尔曼听起来不像日本人的名字啊，难道是混血？
<leeeee_> 网友有什么好贱的
<leeeee_> 乐观主义
<hoxily> 贱 -> 见？
<leeeee_> 有责无权
<leeeee_> 非赢即输
<leeeee_> 唉
<leeeee_> 不知不觉
<October21> hoxily: 你怎么对女生说这些东西？
<leeeee_> 一点就着
<hoxily> October21: :p
<hoxily> October21: 你的意思是不能说？
<hoxily> October21: 理由是什么？
<leeeee_> 表这样
<leeeee_> 嘛
<October21> leeeee_: 法律不就该是这样吗？
<hoxily> October21: 男女平等呀。
<October21> leeeee_: 不然就人治喽
<leeeee_> 你们在说什么
<hoxily> October21: 好吧。我以后不讲黄色笑话了。
<October21> hoxily: :-)
<perr> 新闻联播喽
<jiero> leeeee_: 小李子。
<hoxily> leeeee_: 我和 October21 在另一个搞基频道跨频道聊天。
<perr> 请继续
<leeeee> ——
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> =-
<hoxily> 收快递去，……
<leeeee> --
<perr> 所以这里不是和你 leeeee .乃成分不好
<leeeee> ^O^
<leeeee> 什么成分？
<perr> 缺少y染色体
<leeeee> o>_<o
<leeeee> ←_←
<leeeee> 哎呀，唱首歌
<caleb-> 缺y染色体 不是成分比较好么？
<perr> 这就是角度
<perr> 乃该从上往下
<leeeee> 不懂
<leeeee> 小西
<leeeee> 嗨
<ASenR> 我来围观一下
<leeeee> 恩
<leeeee> 同理心
<huntxu> gfrog: 把全世界清理乾净然后用gre搞定了。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 stardiviner
<jiero> 原来你是在的。
<stardiviner> jiero: 是的阿
<jiero> stardiviner:  还好。我先不打招呼了。最近心脏下陷
<jiero> 哈哈
<caleb-> 心脏下陷是神马状况…
<hoxily> 感觉到不好的事情发生的预感。
<hoxily> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=pDna9YqizIQLzuYSHYw4usLV4XoXHM3r-WQp0clheqXfCmpJWMDtEuFqpfTxkYi_zeZjGNHWjE1p8jLajsc2rK
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 心里一沉的沉是什么意思_百度知道
<lainme> maplebeats: 没有。我们在山上，不容易淹。不过今天下午4点出去听讲座，淋惨了，伞差点坏了
<Krishnamurti> 我用gcc编译怎么老是提示错误，哪位知道为什么啊
<hoxily> Krishnamurti: 贴一下错误信息，到 paste.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<Krishnamurti> hoxily:好的，感谢提示
<dingDang> 测试
<^k^> dingDang:点点点.  19:39
<maplebeats> lainme: 我今天下午去办护照也爽了一把。。。
<dingDang> ／whos hoxily
<maplebeats> 山上风更大些吧
<Krishnamurti> alvin_rxg:也感谢你
<Tarstingo> 请大家帮忙看一个程序，最后调用 free 出错，不知怎么回事，求指点，谢谢，代码地址：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1152906
<lainme> maplebeats: 是啊，走到一半伞被吹的翻过来，只好收伞一路狂奔
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • linux将在中国迎来春天了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459825 中央机关采购中心禁止计算机类安装Win8系统了，linux在中国是不是要全面普及了呢，中国linux开发商战争已经打响了QQ截图20140520194123.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2014-05-20 19:44
<NoIE> 不让用 win8，是在和美国叫板吗？
<hoxily> Tarstingo: usr_buf=calloc(COUNT,sizeof(usr_buf)); 这句是不是有问题？
<Tarstingo> 什么问题？
<hoxily> Tarstingo: 你想做什么，用自然语言描述一下
 * jiero 不知道想要什么。
<hoxily> Tarstingo: 我只是想问一下 我指出的这一行代码原本你想做什么？
<Tarstingo> 分配四个usr_buf长度的空间
<hoxily> Tarstingo: 请注意 usr_buf 是这样子定义的： struct buffers *usr_buf;
<Tarstingo> 哦，谢谢，知道了
<hoxily> Tarstingo: usr_buf 不是类型， 而是 struct buffer * 类型的指针。
<hoxily> 第46行，         usr_buf[n].length=buf.length;
<hoxily> 别乱用 wild pointer
<huntxu> Tarstingo: usr_buf=calloc(COUNT,sizeof(usr_buf)); 改成 usr_buf=calloc(COUNT,sizeof(struct buffers))
<huntxu> Tarstingo: 37行
<Tarstingo> 嗯，谢谢啦。看到了，新手编程，各种虐心啊
<Krishnamurti> 有哪位是用clang的
<Saigut1> hi, everyone. LFS中文频道成立了！频道名是 #lfs-zh. 欢迎感兴趣的童鞋前来交流！
<x007007007> 话说mit-scheme有64位的，就是要手动装
<azureuser> 有人用微软的azure 云服务吗？
<azureuser> 为什么安装了ubuntu虚拟机后能wget下载 但是ping外网不通呢？
<hoxily> azureuser: ubuntu装在虚拟机里面？
<hoxily> azureuser: 虚拟机网卡设置是不是有问题？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04链接有线网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459826 刚开机时网口灯还亮, 完全开机后网口灯就灭了, 只能连无线网, 怎么解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 uuubuntuuu — 2014-05-20 20:44
<azureuser> 嗯
<azureuser> 就是相当与vps吧 我觉得
<azureuser> 网卡什么的应该不会 毕竟能wget下载
<azureuser> hoxily ?
<onlylove> 论坛502了，不爽
<perr> bingo
<perr> 重装fedora中
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于进程的几点疑问，附实例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459827 Code: #!/bin/bash TIMELIMIT=3 PrintAnswer() {  if [ "$answer" = "TIMEOUT" ]  then    echo $answer  else   echo "Your favorite veggie is $answer"   kill $!   fi } TimerOn() {  sleep $TIMELIMIT && kill -s 14 $$ & } Int14Vector() {  answer="TIMEOUT"  PrintAnswe
<^k^>  ─> r  exit 14 } trap Int14Vector 14 echo "What is your favorite vegetable" TimerOn read answer PrintAnswer exit 0<br /&g
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 你们都在讨论win8采购，我发两条无关的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459828 不采购win8而已，一条新闻好几个帖子 这个是和间谍有关 美国以商业间谍罪起诉通缉五名中国军方黑客 嗯，下面这个是快播君的最近情况 快播因涉黄和盗版被罚2.6亿 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlyl
<^k^>  ─> ove — 2014-05-20 21:24
<hoxily> azureuser, http://www.baidu.com/#wd=windows%20azure%20ping&ie=utf-8
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<hoxily> azureuser, 搜索结果第一条与第二条都有提到， http://www.baidu.com/link?url=G8y92mwzicQEMH3f4O5nbv3286xnwqyMYWs1HauYoyOgTf9MngmC2uFrofWc6ihKMoEMSERI65vOVT2dHqf-K4q5G-AjqZEqK4UmpYvOjAO&wd=windows%20azure%20ping&issp=1&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&inputT=6718
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ err: no title
<bcsflilong> 论坛挂了？
<hoxily> azureuser, http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsazure/en-US/0669112c-a6dd-4290-bcde-9ce7b9d60d80/how-do-i-enable-pinging-a-vm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ How Do I Enable Pinging A VM
<hoxily> azureuser, 从AZ VM向外 和 从外部向AZ VM内部 Ping都会被官方拦截掉。VM与VM之间可以互PING。
<ASenR> 今天刚申请成功了个azure
<onlylove> 又好了
<jiero> 最后一次看到她。
<jiero> 现在还是很平静呢。
<jiero> 有些感觉明天就悲剧了吧。
<October21> jiero: 今天  5 2 0
<October21> 这么特别的日子
<onlylove> jiero: 别煽情了，边玩去
<jiero> October21:  我。从来没知道 520 是什么意思呢   。
<jiero>  onlylove  靠。小姑娘们都说我的文字足够煽情。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我今天给所有实习生写了临别寄语
<October21> jiero: 但别人知道！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 『新手求助』磁盘显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459830 在windows下有两个磁盘分区，在ubuntu中只看见一个磁盘分区。请大神指点下迷津。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxhsmwqc — 2014-05-20 21:43
<jiero> October21:   我能怎么样，从她那里回来了，然后再拨个电话过去？
<jiero> 说了又怎么样。
<jiero> 。。。
<Krishnamurti> 木人讲话啊，哪位是用go语言的
<October21> jiero: 你误解了我
<jiero> October21: 我现在很平静，但不知道明天。
<jiero> October21:  不能想像明天怎么说。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你给她写了啥
<jiero> onlylove:  记事
<jiero> onlylove:  我写的是不想她离开。
<jiero> onlylove: 她刚刚让我回来了，说：你回去睡吧
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，我给她写的最长。
<jiero> leeeee:  我看着她收拾一切要走了。很平静呢。就怕明天悲哀哈。
<slucx> jiero: 你多想了
<jiero> slucx: 我想什么多想了？
<jiero> slucx: 我说我很平静
<leeeee> == 我很庆幸 她明天就走了 她要是一年不走。。这一年估计你会一直在那念叨
 * jiero 摸摸 leeeee
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> jiero: 那花呢
<jiero> onlylove: 她带去办公室了。
<jiero> onlylove:  说明天让我去取
<onlylove> leeeee: 他还没抱抱，你知足吧
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在真的感到悲哀啊。因为我不怕看到她会反应异常，我怕的是看不到会异常。
<leeeee> onlylove：受不了他
<jiero> leeeee: 你有那种感觉过么？
<leeeee> jiero：让你失望了 没有。。
<slucx> debian 插拔电源的时候屏幕背光就是变成最大亮度…
<slucx> 谁遇到过·
<jiero> leeeee: 她到最后也很放松的，我，还是像个孩子，她像个老师了。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> onlylove:给我讲讲养生吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 讲不了
<leeeee> 随便什么都可以
<onlylove> leeeee: 我知道的都和你说了
<leeeee> 别的也行。。
<jiero> 她不让我看她的日志了，到底怎么回事呢。
<onlylove_> 掉线了……
<onlylove_> 不爽……
<leeeee> 或者说说你们办公室啊
<leeeee> 有没有告白啊 趣事啊。。
<onlylove_> 我办公室……人挤人
<leeeee> 总之。。随便啥
<onlylove_> 告白？趣事？这个我刚到办公室不到半月，门朝哪还不知道
<chenqisu123> 今天什么日子啊？还告白？
<chenqisu123> jiero: 什么情况
<onlylove_> chenqisu123: 今天没来得及可以明天
<onlylove_> chenqisu123: 记得13点14分准时告白
<jiero> chenqisu123:  终于，爱的人要离开了。
<jiero> chenqisu123:  不知道明天会怎样，希望心情安好
<jiero> chenqisu123:  谐音呢。
<chenqisu123> onlylove_: 我去，还有这样的，我说我那位今天怎么不鸟我。。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我把我的破kindle 送给她了。
<chenqisu123> jiero: ...... 赶紧打电话
<jiero> chenqisu123: 刚刚回来。
<onlylove> jiero: 破……
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。
<jiero> onlylove:  kindle keyboard。 我没有准备啊。。。
<leeeee> 520.。
<onlylove> jiero: 你倒是送个好的
 * jiero 根本不想接受现实。
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈哈，确实我黑暗啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 我。从来没给她过什么东西。
<jiero> onlylove:  或者说，我从来没有为她做什么
<onlylove> leeeee: 给你讲点啥好呢，每天早早起来挤地铁挤公交上班，路边买早点，然后公司挂上irc登陆远程桌面和代码较劲，再然后，挤公交挤地铁下班，超市买晚餐，玩会儿游戏……略单调啊……
<jiero> onlylove: 首先是她送给我一个她的生日礼物。。。哈哈。。。
 * jiero 就是不可救药。。。
<breeze_growing> 各位各位 谁的wifi信号收到过干扰？
<onlylove> 啥干扰，被3G干扰？
<breeze_growing>  就是连不上啊
<jiero> onlylove: 被 大功率 wifi 同频率干扰
<breeze_growing> 估计jiero正解
<onlylove> jiero: 频道冲撞？那对方也上不去啊
<breeze_growing> 两路由器对联
<breeze_growing> 直接连接有外网的那个可以
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox4.3的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459832 4.3为什么装不了，我是12.04lts Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin") i386 | AMD64 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx") i386 | AMD64 应该下载那个？ Precise Pangolin，下载下来安装说libpython2.6(>=2.6) Lucid Lynx, 下载下来安装出错。求解？？？？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2014-05-20 22:36
<breeze_growing> 连接另一个对联的路由器的设备通通上不去
<breeze_growing> 头疼啊 真不知被什么设备干扰的
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 能连上路由？那mtr或者traceroute看看是哪里断了
<breeze_growing> mtr traceroute？对我连说是全新的概念
<onlylove> 都是网络工具而已
<onlylove> traceroute应该默认有的
<breeze_growing> 那我man一下
 * jiero 希望明天能在6点之后起床。这就可以了
 * jiero 现在仍然平静。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你实在受不了要暴躁，一个人去野外，随便折腾
<leeeee> 嗯
<leeeee> ==
<breeze_growing> 很不幸 traceroute not installed 兄弟
<breeze_growing> mtr显示的结果是一片空白
<onlylove> mtr呢……
<onlylove> 那就连上那个能上网的，装上traceroute，然后用traceroute跟踪下看看哪里有问题
<onlylove> 其实我觉得还是你路由的设置有问题
<onlylove> 两个路由，一定要关掉一个的DHCP
<breeze_growing> 设置一直没变 而且正常运转多年了
<onlylove> leeeee: 明天想起点啥再和你说吧，今天太晚了
<breeze_growing> 傍晚时还好好的呢
<breeze_growing> everything is fine now. thank you, onlylove. i think there is something jammed my signal just before.
<breeze_growing> and i will take a good at traceroute and mtr to manage using them.
<breeze_growing> leeee?
<breeze_growing> leeeee?
<leeeee> ？
<breeze_growing> do me favor please :D
<leeeee> 怎么？
<breeze_growing> 下次onlylove上线时 帮我谢谢他 好吧？
<breeze_growing> 谢谢你了先
<breeze_growing> 如果没意见的话 我先下了？
<leeeee> 哦 好的~
<leeeee> 晚安
<breeze_growing> 谢谢 拜
<breeze_growing> 晚安
<Krishnamurti> 有么有人用gnutella？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你竟然还在
<leeeee> == 怎么
<leeeee> 你今天没去过节啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 比较晚了么
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 去了，没过节
<leeeee> 呵呵 经常啊 我每天都很晚睡
<jiero> 不可逆的是时间，不好放弃的是现在
<jiero> knownbad:  没有失眠，但是醒来后还是疼，自己太悲哀了。
<knownbad> 拿根黄瓜捅屁眼。
<knownbad> 放心，不疼的。
<jiero> 不后悔，只遗憾
 * jiero 什么都没想到。
<jiero> knownbad: 物理伤害没有什么呢
<knownbad> 没做过的永远是最后悔的，但这些没价值。
<knownbad> 而且是废话，除非能回到过去但可能结果还是一样。
<jiero> knownbad 我还是珍惜现在的事吧，好多事情都被拖延了。
<jiero> 做能做的
<knownbad> 没什么好珍惜的，都已经不是你的了。
<jiero> knownbad  不，她还是我的朋友
<jiero> 我可以信赖的人。
<knownbad> 是的，直到她遇上下一个？
<jiero> knownbad 她有很多她信赖的家伙
<jiero> knownbad  她应该说比我还要直率，伤过不少人
<knownbad> 这不是她的错。   你的问题是你自己造成的。
<jiero> 我知道
 * jiero 一向认为全世界所有的错都是自己没做好造成的
<knownbad> 这也是错，但你也没错。   这就是禅。
 * jiero 相信我们两个都是有足够吸引力的人
 * jiero 能稍微平静些
<jiero> 哈哈 昨天晚上才知道她也是不会拒绝礼物的人
<Gring>  /topic
<knownbad> 你喜欢怎样就怎样。
<knownbad> 我心属小乘，随心。
<jiero> hahah
<knownbad> 小乘最大个优点是不必担心太多。
<jiero> ? 没看懂
<knownbad> 过好日子才是最重要。
<jiero> .
<jiero> 好日子
<jiero> 好吧。
<knownbad> 妈的，好日子也看不懂？   唉，自找的啊。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-21
<jiero> 果然搬东西也不会找我的哈。
 * jiero 抱抱 eexpress
<knownbad> 失恋成了同性恋？
<jiero> knownbad: 她走了。没有道别，她是很习惯的。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 恭喜解脱
<knownbad> 早跟你说了友情是你自个想像出来的。
<eexpress> jiero: 给你600，自己去找一个，省得你陷入心理障碍。
<jiero> knownbad:  恩。顶多是善良。
<jiero> knownbad: 其实我不知道，但是我相信她的话。
<jiero> eexpress:  找什么？
<jiero> eexpress:  中介费用？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ununtu 14 安装提示Ubuntu 12.04 the system is running in low···· http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459840 我的电脑是HP的 e051tx ，系统自带的就是Ubuntu系统，应该不是最新的版本，回来装了Win8.1系统，但是工作上还要Linux系统。 但是安装系统后提示Ubuntu 12.04 the system is running in lo
<jiero> onlylove:  植物在我手上了。
<onlylove> jiero: 上图
<jiero> onlylove:  http://pbrd.co/1h6mCFt
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Pasteboard — Uploaded Image
<jiero> onlylove: 哈，这个植物，就是室内加点水就好的。
<jiero> onlylove:  看到了？
<jiero> 刚才我掉线了好像。
<jiero> onlylove: 难道你不知道？
<blueingress> Hi
<^k^> blueingress:点点点.  09:40
<blueingress> I have some problem display fonts in chrome.
<blueingress> I dont know why the default fonts is "KaitiZi"
<blueingress> I don't like that ,
<blueingress> How can I change it?
<jiero> whom else here using chrome?
<blueingress> And I using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I can't event input Chinese fonts NOw.
<blueingress> ....
<jiero> you want type chinese with ibus? sorry, most ppl here using fcitx
<blueingress> jiero, I changed to fcitx, it does not work.
<jiero> blueingress: so you surely having IME installed, not only the Fcitx program?
<blueingress> jiero, I think I installed, How can I check it?
<blueingress> list the package?
<jiero> blueingress:  you may know which ime you want to use before installing it.
<jiero> i don't know how to check. since I don't check
<blueingress> I remember I do install wbpy.
<blueingress> but it does not show in the list.
<jiero> blueingress:  you may have to manually add it up to the list. espcially if you are using non-Chinese locale
<blueingress> jiero, Yes, I like to use the English themes.
<jiero> blueingress:  anyway try to use autoconfig tool like im-chooser / im-swtich
<blueingress> jiero, never heard of .. them.
<jiero> im-switch is the correct spelling
<mhli> akong, 是不是可以在办公室各个角落里面都装一个温度计啊，如果超过某个温度值，就发消息，多实用
<blueingress> I check "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall |grep switch" , No package installed as you mentioned.
<akong> mhli, 可以呀
<akong> mhli, 搞个温度传感器 +　树莓派就行
<akong> mhli,   “mhli" 我以为是 李敏镐呢。。。
<jiero> blueingress:  then im-chooser replaced  im-switch
<leemeng0x61> N5 can't make a call. is there any ideas?
<leemeng0x61> with ubuntu touch
<mhli> akong,你不要以为是猩猩就成
<mhli> akong,我感觉还是挺实用的，最好再加一个温度自动调节，那就NB了，
<mhli> 就可以解决办公室热的问题了
<akong> mhli, 你要在 oracle 实现？
<mhli> ^_^，我说红帽
<imtxc> eexpress: 也给我600吧
<akong> mhli, 我搬了个位置，现在不太热了
<mhli> akong,已经脱离水深火热了啊
<mhli> 你搬哪了？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蛙蛙早.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板早
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那家烤得太慢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://item.jd.com/898673.html 买吧
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【速道DS-2】速道（Carry Speed） DS-2 领舞者系列 相机背带【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买了相机再说... 现在店主还在清关
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 背带, 买适马的那个
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哪个
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为嘛原厂的背带不设计成这样儿呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我找找看
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 错了 悍马
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 。。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你妹
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~ 跟你昨天tf cf部分一样
 * jiero 只能增强自己，让再碰到的我爱的人能喜欢上我。好了。100% 的累一下吧。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: tf和CF价格速度差大了，我还纳闷CF卡怎么会比SD便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 听说，CF卡的读写能到200M/S，秒杀SD
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39611
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Firefox 32将启用新的HTTP缓存后端
<onlylove> 这是Fx以后会有进步的表现？现在无响应和没法关闭标签的事情太多
<caleb-> onlylove++
<onlylove> 谁有fx32，说说体验
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么看
<onlylove> 看啥？
<jiero> onlylove:  体验
<onlylove> jiero: 就是升级到nightly的fx，然后看看，无响应挂起的事件是不是比原来少了，内存占用是不是少了
<onlylove> jiero: 昨天随便开了个页面，fx就吃掉我100多M内存
<jiero> onlylove: 现在都很正常了
<onlylove> 也就是现在内存多
<onlylove> 放以前256内存的时代，100多，疯了
<October21> onlylove: 听说adblock会吃掉不少
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈。发现喜欢上什么，别的就立即次要了
<onlylove> October21: 我就没装过那个
<jiero> onlylove:  我好多事情都拖了，长长的列表哈。
<October21> onlylove: 那弹窗广告怎么办？
<onlylove> October21: 我机器上的，chatzilla downthemall firebug,大概就这几个，再有迅雷啥的是软件装的了
<eexpress> 版本经常升级的，都是由思维不严谨的人，在瞎折腾出来的产品
<jiero> October21: 弹窗广告不要也罢—— adblock
<jiero> eexpress:  所以程序员都是不严谨，总是有bug。。。
<eexpress> 你这是没哲学思维说的话
<jiero> eexpress:   :)
<eexpress> 度和量的差别和转换，有界限的
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在流行快速迭代
<October21> jiero: 那怎么处理？
<onlylove> eexpress: 没见当当那么喜欢pulse audio
<jiero> October21:  。。。
<jiero> October21: 不知道啊。处理什么？
<eexpress> 这瞎说的吧
<October21> jiero: 弹窗
<onlylove> October21: 手动点x
<jiero> October21: 没见过呢。
<October21> onlylove: 一点就跳转了吧？
<eexpress> 不能控制关闭页面，说明进程放出去，一下子收不回
<onlylove> October21: 买个好点的鼠标，一般的，在角上再网上一点，透明的地方
<October21> onlylove: 我视力不好 :(
<onlylove> October21: 只要不耽误我看网页内容的，我一般不管
<onlylove> October21: 不是你视力不好，是他把那东西做成透明的，就是看不到
<jiero> October21:  不记得了。很少网站有吧。
<onlylove> October21: 然后下面做个假的x
<October21> onlylove: flashblock怎么样？
<jiero> October21: 未必是 flash
<onlylove> October21: 把flashblock了，怎么看视频
<onlylove> October21: 别闹
<jiero> onlylove:  flashblock 有开启
<jiero> onlylove: 就是点击就开启
<October21> onlylove: 需要时激活
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，那我不知道，没用过
<October21> jiero: 你怎么处理的？
<onlylove> 电脑太卡，装插件多了就更卡了
<October21> 或者用greasemonkey脚本？
<jiero> October21: 不知道无视
<jiero> October21: 很少见到
<October21> jiero: 屏幕太小，无视不了
<jiero> October21: 。放弃那个网帐
<eexpress> 抛弃fx吧
<jiero> 网站
<October21> 结果我没找到好办法……
<jiero> too many issues to fix in the world
<eexpress> jiero: win用户表示，没啥问题。lol
<eexpress> 你们自找的
<jiero> eexpress:  让生活简单些，忘记那些。
<eexpress> 忘记你的妹子？
<jiero> eexpress:  。。。最近才发现她很漂亮哈。反正见不到了。
<eexpress> @@
<October21> eexpress: win也有这种问题好不
<jiero> eexpress:  那种我可以一直看着的类型。
<eexpress> October21: 你思维不对啊。这都不理解。win用户从来不认为有这些问题。不行，就换软件。
<October21> eexpress: 我的思维已经改变了，怎么打回原形？
<eexpress> jiero: 袋鼠国呆久了，啥东西都可以一直看着。
<jiero> October21: 就是，能接受的垃圾更多
<jiero> eexpress: 昨天晚上，我莫名奇妙的感觉到了幸福哈。
<jiero> eexpress: 仅仅简单的呆在她身边看着她整理东西。
<eexpress> jiero: 你和乐乐有共同语言了，去找他扯
<jiero> eexpress: 。为什么是乐乐？
<eexpress> 他和你状态差不多
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 不好了，我果然又难受起来了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是打错字了啊
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/51982/first-smartisan-os-phone
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 锤子手机正式发布：外形像 iPhone 4，起价3000元 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 一字之差，天上地下
<imtxc> onlylove: 那怎么地怎么地，你来打我啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 放学别跑
 * jiero 打 imtxc你真幸福。。。
 * jiero 殴打 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 有本事别叫人！
<onlylove> imtxc: 嚼炫迈分分钟点++你
<jiero> onlylove:  看到年轻人们的努力和现实。我。。现在说什么呢，好像是愤怒更多。
<jiero> October21:  我学会转化情绪了。
<jiero> October21: 好像有些人所谓的因爱生恨。
<October21> jiero: 你也是了？
<jiero> October21: 我是本来就有目标，我恨的是，制度。
<jiero> October21:  好吧，我本来就是极度自私的人——被称为无私的那种
<jiero> 最终的自私就是要求全世界都向自己开放
<October21> 自私=无私？
<jiero> October21: 对，最大的自私就是要全世界
<caleb-> jiero: 情人眼里出西施
<caleb-> jiero: 过一阵子你就会发现她面目可憎了
<caleb-> 拔一毛而利天下不为也 <- 自私是好事啊
<caleb-> 许多人刚恋爱都觉得自己的女友比别人的好，其实全是错觉
<eexpress> caleb-: 看来你又是一个憎恨婚姻的人
<caleb-> eexpress: 不不不，这种错觉正是为了婚姻稳定啊
<caleb-> 觉得自己老婆好才不会出去乱搞
<onlylove> caleb-: 你这个只是片段，请补全上下文
<onlylove> caleb-: 如果没记错，出自列子·杨朱
 * caleb- 支持杨朱
<jiero> caleb-: 可能是吧，现在她已经对我禁止入内了。
 * caleb- 暂离
<onlylove> caleb-: 损一毫利天下不为，悉天下奉一身不取
<onlylove> caleb-: 重点是下一句
 * October21 用matplotlib画图去……
<yunfan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/stuntrally/  这个项目很炫啊
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<^k^> ⇪ t: Stunt Rally | Free Games software downloads at SourceForge.net
<jiero> yunfan:  不好万。
<huntxu> gfrog: 两个network namespace能咋样连接啊？
<yunfan> onlylove: 对 我也认为重点是下一句 但是儒家最喜欢断章取义取上句
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂撒
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以儒家什么的最讨厌了
<zhan> eexpress: 你还在这里活跃啊。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 仁者乐山 智者乐水  儒者乐河
<yunfan> jiero: 你玩过？
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。2个小版本之前。
<jiero> yunfan: 不过感受或许不一样，你可以试试
<yunfan> jiero: 但是看画面很炫
<yunfan> 我记得以前装过的企鹅赛车和其他一些 看上去跟90年代的差不多
<jiero> yunfan:  美工和程序员联手才好看。
<yunfan> 现在想想看 那帮开发者就是那个时代的人嘛
<yunfan> 红警1还有人乐此不疲呢
<jiero> onlylove:  损一毫利天下不为 - 这是整个世界准则
<jiero> 关键谁能说出损和利的差异？
<onlylove> jiero: 错，你去看墨子，墨子讲兼爱，意思是，为天下，可以变秃头
<jiero> onlylove:  我是同意墨子的
<onlylove> jiero: 你看书太少，先秦的书虽然略难懂，但是在思想上，是绝对甩现在某些人几条街
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我看书太少么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 换句话说，如果你先秦的诸子百家都看了，你完全可以无视现在所谓的教授
 * jiero 践踏onl
<onlylove> jiero: 注意，这边的看，是指看懂了
<jiero> onlylove:  他们同样看过
<jiero> onlylove:  你妹。
<onlylove> jiero: 他们看懂了？
 * jiero 才没那时间去看完全不想准确表达的。
<jiero> onlylove: 你明白么
<onlylove> jiero: 别的不说，就老子，列子，庄子，这几本，看懂了的人会像他们那样满嘴跑火车？
<onlylove> jiero: 有多少人知道韩非子是继承老子的部分思想
<huntxu> onlylove: 你怎么确定老列庄墨就不提倡满嘴跑火车
<onlylove> jiero: 又有多少人知道尊崇儒家只是挂羊头卖狗肉
<yunfan> jiero: 墨子是共产主义
<yunfan> 杨朱是西方自由主义
<yunfan> 这两个任选一个都没问题 当时也很热门
<yunfan> 可惜最后还是让儒家给阴了
<onlylove> huntxu: 就算他们是满嘴跑火车，也比某P强
<yunfan> onlylove: 韩非是荀子门下 荀子是儒家 但是已经有部分发家思想了
<yunfan> 这个倒是 儒家还是有原则的
<onlylove> yunfan: 荀子完全看不出儒家的样子啊，
<yunfan> 泥腿子就连这个也省了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但他确实是混这块的 再说了 先秦儒家跟后世又不是一样
<huntxu> onlylove: 先秦本来就是大家都跑火车啊，只不过各跑各的
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且感觉法家的有些思想完全从到家抽出来的
<October21> 百家讲坛
<huntxu> onlylove: 只允许一家跑的也不是某P开始，要怪去怪董仲舒 lol
<yunfan> 汉儒讲公羊 春秋决狱 跟宋儒就完全不是一回事了
<jiero> huntxu: 真的是火车么？是飞机？
<jiero>  实习生们回到宿舍了。
<yunfan> huntxu: 所以叫 有什么样的人民就有什么样的政府啊
<October21> jiero: 实习什么？
<onlylove> huntxu: 董仲舒那是挂羊头卖狗肉
<yunfan> 有碰瓷的老头老太 当然会有无赖的政府
<jiero> October21: 回到学校了
<jiero> October21: 实习贩卖
<jiero> October21: life experience
<jiero> October21:  孩子。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这先有鸡先有蛋的问题吧……太上，不知有之，其次，亲而誉之；其次，畏之；其次，侮之。
<October21> jiero: 大学生吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是觉得目前把什么都推给政府到也有失偏颇
<huntxu> onlylove: yunfan 我同意是从老头老太太先开始的
<yunfan> 有许多p民都是不怎么令人同情的
<onlylove> yunfan: 可怜之人必有可恨之处
<yunfan> 你今天看到农民要死要活被强拆 可曾想过当年他们把地主整得要死要活呢
<imtxc> 这一页是在讨论什么
<onlylove> huntxu: 这世界上最早的俩职业，娼和骗子
<huntxu> yunfan: 强拆也只看到那些走极端的，那些加盖楼层坑钱的基本没报
<onlylove> imtxc: 这一页讨论先秦诸子
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在不知道怎么跳到强拆了
<jiero> October21:  恩。她们一群。我现在不是宿舍管理员了。
<jiero> onlylove:  因为农耕是基础，都不能算作职业了
<jiero> Destine:  我没看医生，但是现在已经挺好了，睡6个小时。
<yunfan> huntxu: 你说得很笼统 因为也有很无辜被强拆的
<yunfan> 但我只是用这个例子来说明一些问题
<jiero> yunfan: 碰事情，不能公开，才容易出错。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 可能和地域有关吧，我这边比较少见强推的
<Destine> jiero, 挺好的，能多睡睡是好事。
<huntxu> yunfan: 一般都是看哪里的村民开始往上盖楼了，就知道那块要拆迁了 =.=
<jiero> yunfan: 人都是注重自己群体利益的。
<yunfan> huntxu: 我这里也少
<onlylove> jiero: 在农耕之前
<jiero> Destine:  恩。
<huntxu> jiero: suffer insomnia？
<onlylove> Destine: 啥，之前那妹子搞的jiero夜不能寐？
<Destine> onlylove, 别这么说人家。
<onlylove> Destine: 然后他现在可以安心睡觉了？
<onlylove> Destine: 我没说那妹子，我单纯的说jiero
<Destine> onlylove, 嗯，现在挺好的。
<jiero> onlylove:  怕失去吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  有时候怕失去内心安宁
<jiero> huntxu:  算是
<jiero> 应该是一种恐惧心理
<onlylove> 写个testcase动不动就要加delay等待，5s不够10s 还不够，最后20
<jiero> Destine:  现在放下心了。
<onlylove> skype真不地道，原来是跳tom，现在是跳gmw
<jiero> onlylove: 你有邮箱可以给我么
<onlylove> jiero: 你要作甚
<jiero> onlylove: 哪里适合共享图片？
<jiero> onlylove: 或者我直接放在网络空间
<onlylove> jiero: 这边的话，貌似还是imagebin快
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我想你放flickr
<jiero> onlylove: 不一会儿就消失了
<onlylove> jiero: 但是……
<onlylove> jiero: 那网站要爬墙
<jiero> onlylove:  我不想听歌，尤其是那些我能理解的。
<jiero> onlylove:  I will not find another one like you.
<jiero> never...
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，flickr这边能访问，略慢，但是会不定时被墙这网站
<jiero> Wish the best......
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似g蛙用这个http://instagram.com/#
<imtxc> imagebin fx 里面还能访问？
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Instagram
<onlylove> imtxc: 你点下继续就是
<jiero> onlylove:  那个是手机吧？
<onlylove> jiero: 是么……不知道啊，可以分享图片咯
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像那种加密链接证书没验证一样的
<jiero> onlylove: 好像必须是手机+客户端
<onlylove> imtxc: 添加例外
<onlylove> jiero: 那就flickr吧……我不知道其他的相册，好用的
<jiero> onlylove: 终于我饿了，最近几天我吃了正常饭量的 1／3
<imtxc> onlylove: flickr 在外面啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是，是间歇性在外面
<imtxc> onlylove: 我想给博客上面加个相册功能
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的空间有容量和流量限制么
<imtxc> onlylove: 把拍的片儿传上去，本来想用 flickr 的外链来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 用外链啊
<onlylove> imtxc: flickr……慢点而已，在vm的office的时候真心不觉得，在这边……不说了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我可能今天还会难受一天，除非我再一次封闭内心。那么就做吧。
<leeeee> onlylove:昨天那个问你wifi的人让我跟你说一声 谢谢
<onlylove> leeeee: 啥呀……多大事……
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/52985270/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 刚才出门单反被抢...佳能太牛逼了
<leeeee> 我不知道啊 我只是转告。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，大概想起来了，关dhcp好像是……辛苦你了，记得这小破事
<leeeee> onlylove：==
<imtxc> onlylove: 这假的吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京大街上都有人抢？
<onlylove> imtxc: 看热闹
<onlylove> imtxc: 4环
<huntxu> gfrog: ping的-s参数大小是哪个部分的
<huntxu> gfrog: 还有mtu大小是不是不包括ethernet那个头？
<huntxu> onlylove: ^球解答
<onlylove> huntxu: 你找g蛙给你答，我对数据报里面装傻不关心，mtu是完整的包，应该包括包头
<leeeee> onlylove：楼主男的才50kg？
<onlylove> leeeee: 肿么了，我要是和你说，我还不到50
<leeeee> == 没得聊了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你打算跳楼去还是减肥去
<leeeee> 我干嘛跳楼 是你该多吃点
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该是假的
<huntxu> leeeee: 60kg妹子你好
<leeeee> huntxu：我不好
<onlylove> leeeee: 我现在好多了，好像上次去踩已经过50了
<leeeee> onlylove：你有多高？
<onlylove> leeeee: 172
<leeeee> 这也还是偏瘦。。
<leeeee> 天啊
<leeeee> 怎么可以啊
<leeeee> 你们都不吃饭么
<onlylove> 次啊
<onlylove> 但是生活不规律，肠胃不好，次了不消化……
<onlylove> 然后都浪费了
<huntxu> onlylove: 你跟我以前一样，想上50都费劲
<huntxu> onlylove: 现在基本稳定在~55
<huntxu> onlylove: 刚出来工作那会增长最多，生活规律还是很重要的
<imtxc> huntxu: 算的
<leeeee> 天啊，，，
<leeeee> 你们这些。。。
<leeeee> 擦
<leeeee> 不行
<leeeee> 不是啊 你们这些太不健康了吧也。。
<leeeee> 体重这么轻。。
<leeeee> 至少要有120斤以上
<onlylove> leeeee: 一直努力增肥
<perr> 偶150
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是有些事情……就那样
<leeeee> ==
<perr> onlylove 多吃鸡翅膀
<onlylove> perr: 原来在vmwareoffice的时候，半个月有一次机会去吃，不一定每次都是麦记，有时候也是蛋糕之类的甜品
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<onlylove> perr: 我觉得吃鱼好一点
<perr> onlylove 吃含脂肪的 那热量高
<onlylove> perr: 那些脂肪能变成蛋白质么……
<imtxc> 貌似漏了一个问题.... -s 不包括 IP 头的 20字节和 ICMP 头的 8 字节的 huntxu onlylove
<perr> 长胖和蛋白质没联系
<onlylove> perr: 同样重量的脂肪和蛋白质，脂肪体积是蛋白的3倍
<onlylove> perr: 那样只是看起来胖而已
<onlylove> perr: 而且脂肪太多不好
<perr> 比<120好
<imtxc> huntxu: 只是 ICMP 报文的数据部分
<huntxu> imtxc: 我看man看到了
<onlylove> perr: 真不一定
<imtxc> huntxu: 咦，还真有
<perr> 打架都打不过
<leeeee> == 打架干嘛
<onlylove> perr: 脂肪含量太多，容易造成血脂偏高
<jiero> perr:  恩。前一段时间有人告诉我，我这么瘦，完全无法格斗
<onlylove> perr: 我还想多活几年
<jiero> leeeee 自卫的
<onlylove> perr: 你要是拿打架说事，据说李小龙身上基本没脂肪
 * perr 一看瘦子就没点男人样
<jiero> leeeee 结果还是这样，我要变的很厉害，碰到喜欢的人也能让对方喜欢自己。
<leeeee> ==
<perr> 这年头啤酒肚是标配
<leeeee> 啤酒肚？
<leeeee> 难看
<jiero> perr: 怎么可能。
<onlylove> perr: 我出来这几年，一直担心我老爸，因为他血脂高
<onlylove> perr: 你别觉得说，瘦了如何不好，或者胖如何好
<onlylove> perr: 我承认，我现在健康状况是不咋样
<jiero> onlylove:  吃啊，我现在什么都不想吃。
<onlylove> perr: 另外，我没觉得啤酒肚有啥好的，坐久了自然就坐出来了
<jiero> 人类抑郁是使用什么肌肉限制自己？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mysql安装问题，大家帮帮忙，指点下，多谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459843 大家好，我在ubunut12源码安装mysql，启动mysql可以，然后shell ： mysql -u root -p 显示未安装mysqlclient-core-5.5,mysql-server版本是5.6.17 已截图，多谢大家帮忙，不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 沙漠沙
<^k^>  ─> 鹰 — 2014-05-21 12:27
<onlylove> perr: 你看那些经常运动的，有几个油啤酒肚的
 * perr 觉得最起码得130+
<jiero> perr: 我快到了，180cm
<jiero> perr: 快到了 180cm 快到了 130斤
<perr> 。。。
<perr> 国家对不起你们
<jiero> perr: 妹子 160cm 90斤，怎么吃都不胖
<perr> 比不丰满
<perr> 必
<perr> 。。。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 。
<onlylove> perr: 不好说
<huntxu> onlylove: 网卡那个显示的mtu应该是不包括ethernet的，那意思应该是ethernet上能够承载的大小
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以抓到的包会是1514
<onlylove> huntxu: 这个不清楚啊，问下g蛙吧，这个属于switch处理的内容
<huntxu> onlylove: 有802.1Q的话应该是1518
<onlylove> huntxu: 802.1q不是小巨人么
<onlylove> huntxu: 好像网卡已经不能处理了
<onlylove> huntxu: 需要交换机处理
<imtxc> huntxu: 以太网和 802.3 不一样
<imtxc> RFC 1042 跟 RFC894
<huntxu> imtxc: 通常见的是802.3吧？
<imtxc> huntxu: 以太网的话不 MTU 不包括 源地址目的地址和类型那14个字节
<huntxu> imtxc: 802.3包括？
<imtxc> huntxu: 802.3 的话还得减去 LLC 和 SNAP
<huntxu> imtxc: 明白了
<imtxc> huntxu: LLC 3 SNAP 5 所以 1500 - 3 - 5 = 1492
<huntxu> imtxc: 那就和PPPoE那种一样大嘛
<huntxu> imtxc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit#Table_of_MTUs_of_common_media 这个表
<^k^> ⇪ t: Maximum transmission unit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imtxc> huntxu: PPP 是 1500 的
<huntxu> imtxc: PPP 2 PPPoE 6啊
<imtxc> huntxu: PPP 的 MTU 都会比物理速度要低
<onlylove> 你们别争了，都去看TCP/IP详解去
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁争了。。。
<onlylove> 虽然那本书我不看&
<huntxu> onlylove: imtxc 你们这是欺负 CCIE 壕不在
<onlylove> huntxu: ccie壕在挂机
<onlylove> huntxu: 等回来会嘲笑你们的
<imtxc> 等IE来了我就不说话了
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 我昨天早上貌似看到启明星辰的班车了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不看 TCP/IP, 怎么给你研究防火墙
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个太厚
<imtxc> onlylove: 卷二厚点儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 厚一点么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 卷一算薄的
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 新装的14.04无法识别USB转串口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459844 装了个ubuntu14.04，可是准备连接板子的时候无法识别usb转串口，/dev下没有ttyusb的设备。有大神碰到这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alonglkj — 2014-05-21 12:33
<imtxc> onlylove: 你跟 APUE 之类的比比？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是把卷二都切成100的毛爷爷，
<onlylove> imtxc: 啊？我记得apue就一本啊，
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个厚度，嗯差不多啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 也对，三卷放一起确实挺厚
<onlylove> imtxc: TCP/IP可不是一本
<perr>  乃们不打盹吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39622
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 锤子手机成为第一家向OpenSSL捐款的亚洲公司
<jiero> perr 我今天睡足了6小时了。
<onlylove> perr: 现在正在打
<jiero> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39621
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linus Torvalds称讨厌被人崇拜
<jiero> 且行且珍惜。
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme roylez_ adam8157 cherrot eexpress huntxu onlylove imtxc October21 Destine caleb-  leeeee happyaron freeflying gfrog  wzssyqa 全部骚扰一遍。准备10天不来irc。谢谢大家没有把我踢出去。
<leeeee> 哎哟喂
<imtxc> jiero: 你要做啥
<imtxc> jiero: 别闹啊
<imtxc> jiero: 有这么严重么
<lainme> 天啊
 * jiero 想用10天... 加强自己，用100%精力去获知和理解和处理。不总是用以前的办法看事情。
<jiero> 大家保重，过段时间再见。
<adam8157> 要走痴汉路线么...
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。那是什么？
<leeeee> onlylove：他怎么了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道……
<lainme> leeeee: onlylove 闭关
<onlylove> lainme: 习惯么？
<onlylove> lainme: 还是习惯性抽风
<wzssyqa> 那孩子疯了？
<imtxc> 能让 jiero 这样无数个妹子中间长大的人这么上心的得是啥妹子
<leeeee> 我看过了啊
<leeeee> 他说很漂亮
<leeeee> 性格什么的 似乎跟他一样纠结
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你觉得呢？
<leeeee> 昨天我好不容易上QQ，一个妹子跟她老公认识不到一年or半年就嫁了。。
<leeeee> 红色炸弹啊。。
<leeeee> 我们是一起考研的。。
<lainme> leeeee: 我见过三个月的
<leeeee> lainme：惊呆了 第二个在学校领证的姑娘。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 关系不熟嘛
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这种也给发炸弹啊
<imtxc> lainme: : 惊呆了, 你认识三个月就嫁了？
<lainme> imtxc: 不是我自己啊
<leeeee> wzssyqa：只是研友 不熟。。 没有办酒 对我来说是炸弹啊 。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 无视之
<leeeee> wzssyqa：这个消息对我来说
<leeeee> 结婚的人太多了。。我们寝室马上要结。。高中同学今年好几个。。发小明年结婚
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你着急了？
<leeeee> 明明还很小啊大家。。
<leeeee> 我不急。。我就是觉得好早
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 承认吧
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 老了
<October21> leeeee: 你年龄也不小了
<leeeee> 是老了啊 你妹子最年轻行了吧
<leeeee> October21：人艰不拆好嘛
<wzssyqa> October21: 点火了
<October21> wzssyqa: 不好意思
<wzssyqa> October21: 我也点了
<onlylove> 我要不要浇点油
<onlylove> 一天上课，讲愚公移山，老师讲到玉皇大帝派操蛇之神去帮忙，有一同学举手弱弱的问了一句：老师，操蛇之神是许仙吗？然后就…
<leeeee> 没事啊 我自己也觉得自己老了啊
<lainme> leeeee: 你还年轻
<leeeee> 看看高中生啊 大学生啊 真心觉得 妹子就是妹子
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你是小娃娃
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那是侄女了
<leeeee> lainme：蓝莓姐 你单身？
<wzssyqa> lainme: 这里好久不见banban了吧？
<lainme> leeeee: 没结婚呢
<lainme> wzssyqa: 是啊
<wzssyqa> lainme: 难道是在憋论文么？
<leeeee> lainme：那就是快结婚了呗
<onlylove> fx加载gif好慢啊
<onlylove> 有谁知道有啥办法让它快点嘛
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 快一年没见banban了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你的论文憋出来了么？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：周六答辩
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 马上滚了啊
<leeeee> wzssyqa：对啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你们都有好的前程
<lainme> wzssyqa: 还早着
<leeeee> wzssyqa：==
<wzssyqa> lainme: leeeee 世界和平靠你们了
<leeeee> 修身齐家就好了
<onlylove> leeeee: 答辩？我老觉得你刚上学……
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 齐家比治国难多了
<October21> leeeee: 我也是周六答辩
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 版本14.04的开3D效果怎么顶部跟底部不能做桌面呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459845 在常规选项中水平为4,垂直为1,3D的时候发现顶部跟底部不能做桌面，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 he475547419 — 2014-05-21 13:42
<leeeee> onlylove：==
<leeeee> October21：都不想看论文 一坨翔
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 别忘了后面还有个平天下
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 古时候国小
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 修身治国齐家平天下  是这个顺序吧？
<October21> leeeee: 我还在为论文画图……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 修身齐家治国平天下
<leeeee> October21：我应该也要准备的。。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 好吧，我搞反了
 * onlylove 想知道fx加载gif怎么才能不卡
<October21> 不加载……:(
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 换浏览器
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 知不知道谁是mozilla的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 都不认识
<onlylove> 我记得这里面貌似有谁在mozilla上班
<gfrog> huntxu: -s? 我记得是icmp的payload
<onlylove> mozilla每天不干正事，去搞些乱七八糟的
<gfrog> huntxu: mtu不包含ethernet header么？ 我记得是包含的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 他大概说，ping的数据包大小
<leeeee> onlylove：我揉眼睛 眼球有吱吱吱的声音 怎么回事？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 漏气了
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道……要不要找医生，或者缺水了？
 * onlylove 昨天把wps和skype装好了，要不要切换到lin不用xp了……
<onlylove> 不对，坑爹的公司邮箱……
<leeeee> onlylove：而且是左边，，右边不是
<onlylove> leeeee: 没必要太吓唬自己，去看下医生，小心别被医生吼没事瞎想
<leeeee> onlylove：没必要吧。。
<onlylove> leeeee: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/4183033.html?qbl=relate_question_1&word=%C8%E0%D1%DB%BE%A6%D6%A8%D6%A8%C9%F9
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 我的眼睛用手一揉就会发出声音是怎么回事？_百度知道
<onlylove> leeeee: 按说没问题，不过……
<onlylove> leeeee: 还是小心点
<onlylove> leeeee: 因为，有个网站是这么说的
<nyfair> 麻蛋！今天不放假！
<onlylove> leeeee: http://club.xywy.com/static/20091102/3554501.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 用手揉眼睛时，眼睛会吱吱地响，响声很大。_有问必答_寻医问药社区_闻康网_xywy.com
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天啥日子？
<nyfair> 亚信峰会
<onlylove> 哦
<nyfair> onlylove: 你别吓我，我从小揉眼睛就这样，都不知道多少年了
<cherrot> nyfair: 这是个啥峰会 搞这么隆重
<cherrot> onlylove: 这很正常 我也是 而且是一只眼
<cherrot> onlylove: 很久以前一直这样 不是结膜炎
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以只是略注意下
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个……我没注意这种事
<cherrot> onlylove: 突然出现的 肯定是异常  我眼睛每半年检查一次 所以专门了解过
<imtxc> 揉眼睛做什么
<leeeee> 结膜炎是什么？
<leeeee> nyfair：怎么会？不是都放了么？
<^k^> leeeee: define:结膜炎 |结膜炎|的病因比较复杂，一般分为感染性和非感染性两大类，主要表现为轻度的结膜 充血及少量的粘液性分泌物，感染性的常见病原体包括葡萄球菌、卡他球菌、大肠 ...
<leeeee> nyfair：昨天去陆家嘴，，交通管制超级厉害，，
<skylto> 第一次用irc，不能注册用户名是吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: rick是ue的vp
<happyaron> gfrog: 是要布道
<happyaron> huntxu: 跟CCIE啥关系。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 已经耍回帝都了
<happyaron> freeflying: 培根？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
<freeflying> happyaron: 整多了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<happyaron> freeflying: 没。。。看backlog呢。
<happyaron> freeflying: 07:03 #ubuntu-cn: <@freeflying> happyaron: 听说贵司走了个重量级任务啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 妈蛋啊，多少天前的……
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 一两天
<gfrog> happyaron: 来办公室吹水撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 让我歇歇吧。。。
<happyaron> 累屎了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你回来了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: y
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 刚到。
<gfrog> happyaron: 来吹水撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 在这儿吹吧。。
<huntxu> gfrog: ping那个我查man查到了
<gfrog> huntxu: 是嘛？
<gfrog> huntxu: 是哪个嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: icmp的payload，不算icmp头那8个字节
<nyfair> 老罗这傻×居然把门票钱捐给openssl基金会这种约炮组织，不能忍啊！
<nyfair> openssl董事哭穷，居然真的能骗到sb
<huntxu> gfrog: 我中午在测试外面加了gre之后，虚拟机的mtu要设成多少才刚好 =.=
<happyaron> openssl为啥是约炮组织？
<nyfair> 这跟某大国发生人祸还开表彰大会有什么区别？
<gfrog> huntxu: 14xx，忘了，擦，之前还看过一个solution
<happyaron> .
<nyfair> happyaron: 一切XX基金会都是约炮组织，不信你去各大学瞧瞧
<happyaron> 。
<gfrog> nyfair: 口胡，我大学的时候加了那么多协会，都木有约到啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 协会算毛
<nyfair> gfrog: 协会算毛，基金会有逼格啊
<nyfair> gfrog: 我本来也不信的，结果去了趟gnome基金会的party
<happyaron> nyfair: bjgug？
<nyfair> happyaron: 没，就我们学校里办的
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃周末去布道？
<happyaron> nyfair: 我说哪伙人
<happyaron> nyfair: gnome asia?
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<nyfair> 什么绿色和平啦，联合国粮食与卫生啦，还有啥门萨iq装逼会，全他妈的约炮组织
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> happyaron: 门萨大部分都是大妈，最需要你这种精壮的干活
<happyaron> nyfair: 我对大妈无爱啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大，周一还去旅游？
<happyaron> nyfair: 我的标准大三岁以内
<happyaron> gfrog: 周日就滚
<nyfair> happyaron: 壕大大，求福利
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，对了，你们去高大上
<nyfair> gfrog: 哪个高大上的地方？
<nyfair> gfrog: 乞力马扎罗山？
<gfrog> nyfair: 红灯区合法的地儿
<nyfair> gfrog: 疯狂山脉？
<nyfair> gfrog: 这算哪门子高大上，风俗业消费又不贵
<happyaron> nyfair: 给你找个汉子？
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
 * nyfair 上回在二丁目耳kaki，也没花多少
<perr> 消费不贵有几个意思?
<huntxu> gfrog: 1458 =.=
<happyaron> nyfair: Malta
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 生产环境下进行系统更新，会有那些影响呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459850 系统更新可以解决系统的各种漏洞和bug，但是在生产环境下经常使用系统更新的话，会产生那些重要的影响呢。 不知道大家的生产环境是否经常进行apt-get update或者upgrade的更新操作
<^k^>  ─> 啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 verycici — 2014-05-21 14:26
<freeflying> nyfair: 看你干啥了
<gfrog> huntxu: 对
<freeflying> nyfair: 你吃碗面肯定要不了1500
<nyfair> happyaron: 现在上面还有骑士团吗？
<nyfair> freeflying: 我穷啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以是mtu是不算ethernet那14个的
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，这个我总闹不清楚。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 1458+14(inner ether)+8(gre)+20(outer ip)=1500
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后再加outer ether是1514
<happyaron> nyfair: 布吉岛
<freeflying> nyfair: 你都在shinjuku还穷毛
<nyfair> mtu一般设成多少？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不过如果里面那个网卡需要带802.1Q tag的话要降成1454
<happyaron> nyfair: autonego
<freeflying> nyfair: 一般设9k
<happyaron> 9k +1
<nyfair> freeflying: shinjuku一点都不好玩，我父母第一次去可能上那边。我的话肯定去九州乡下啊
<onlylove> 【汉语听力六级考试】儿子："嘿，爹地，我的手机很旧了，想买 个新手机。"父亲：“买个锤子手机啊！”问：父亲打算给儿子买手机吗？A买，B不买
<freeflying> nyfair: 你该区shibuya
<huntxu> onlylove: 这题目题设不全
<huntxu> onlylove: 开头应该加上“成都某小区”
<onlylove> huntxu: 那样的话……就没答案了……
<onlylove> huntxu: 来，你说下，买还是不买
<huntxu> onlylove: 那改成北京某小区
<huntxu> 就有答案了
<onlylove> huntxu: 那样就没意思了，要的成都的那种效果
<leeeee> == 什么意思
<onlylove> leeeee: 方言
<leeeee> 就是不买啊
<leeeee> 对吧
<leeeee> 跟毛线是一样的用法啊。。
<onlylove> lainme: 但是问题在于，罗永浩，发布了锤子手机
<onlylove> lainme: 错了……
<onlylove> leeeee: 问题在于老罗的锤子
<leeeee> 什么是锤子手机
<onlylove> 顺便问，毛线事哪里的方言
<^k^> leeeee: define:锤子手机 |锤子|科技是一家制造移动互联网终端设备的公司，公司的使命是用完美主义的工匠 精神，打造用户体验一流的数码消费类产品（智能|手机|为主），改善人们的生活质量。
 * pity vim 有啥比较成熟的 mediawiki 语法插件？vimwiki 和 mediawiki 有些区别，老得现改
<bcao> 我想不明白一个搞英语的弄啥手机。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 来说所 gnome 基金会的事儿
<imtxc> pity: 这事儿你得等到晚上问酷帕
<imtxc> leeeee: 锤子是四川方言
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛线是哪里方言
<imtxc> onlylove: 不急到
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正锤子是四川的
<onlylove> imtxc: 真捉急
<imtxc> onlylove: 则呢没
<imtxc> 怎么
<imtxc> g 锤子
<^k^> imtxc: 锤子 |锤子|科技是一家制造移动互联网终端设备的公司，公司的使命是用完美主义的工匠 精神，打造用户体验一流的数码消费类产品（智能手机为主），改善人们的生活质量。
<imtxc> g 四川 屌 锤子
<October21> 买啥子手机哦
<^k^> imtxc: 四川 屌 锤子 2013年9月2日 |...| |四川|話搞笑,管我|錘子|事,地攤哥向超. li sisi·580 videos ... Watch Later Fat Shady（谢 帝） - 不|屌|的说了不算 by Youtudou 16,754 views · Thumbnail ...
<pity> imtxc: 酷胖晚上才出来活动？
<imtxc> pity: 有可能出来，也有可能不出来
<onlylove> pity: 因为白天没网
<imtxc> pity: 但是白天不出来
<pity> imtxc: onlylove ....
<leeeee> 今天气温高的很啊。。
<onlylove> pity: 没必要点点，摩根大通不让他上外网
<pity> onlylove: 酷胖在摩根大通？
<bcao> 酷胖是谁
<onlylove> pity: 你可以找他本人求证，反正这边一堆人说他在大摩
<imtxc> onlylove: 酷胖去了这么高大的地方？
<pity> onlylove: 没事儿，那个厂子我不熟
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有别的地方叫大摩？
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天看到报道说某个高管被带走了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥地方的，这事不常见么，前几天不是还自杀一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 摩根大通的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，就知道葛兰素史克出事了
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，难道……
<imtxc> onlylove: 他应该升职了
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者直接过去接替这个职位的
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，很有可能
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋帮我看看这两天lkml里有没有收arm上ILP32支持的补丁
<imtxc> cherrot: ps 里面把裙子P短点儿用啥？ 快速蒙版么？
<cherrot> imtxc: 我不会PS   你需要一双手帮你掀开再拍
<imtxc> cherrot: 是吧，我也这么觉得
<imtxc> cherrot: 但是这不是拍的时候没掀么
<cherrot> imtxc: 约妹子补拍
<imtxc> cherrot: 你那机器最终修了多少钱
<cherrot> imtxc: 去妹子卧室私房
<cherrot> imtxc: 1100
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞
<gshmu> mysql 运行脚本的快捷键是什么？？？
<gshmu> 就是那个闪电图标，如何知道快捷键
<nesta> topic
<gshmu> 悬停没结果啊  菜单栏找了一遍也没有    快捷键
<gshmu> ctrl+enter  可是怎么知道呢？？？
<gshmu> 问一个关于不同软件快捷键的问题，pycharm F8单步 chromium F8继续执行  调试时，这个有没有办法统一
<imtxc> cherrot: 论肩带的重要性 cc 色大学
<imtxc> 大象
<cherrot> imtxc: 我有 只是忘记挂脖子了
 * cherrot 色大象不在
<imtxc> cherrot: 背着走路老乱晃你怎么破的
<adam8157> imtxc: 快递给我
<imtxc> adam8157: 好，地址给我
<cherrot> 斜跨
<imtxc> adam8157: 我帮你下个单
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: WFH壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<imtxc> adam8157: 就 5d3 么
<cherrot> imtxc: 走路时斜跨
<gfrog> adam8157: wfh有体育节目壕
<imtxc> 节目？
<adam8157> gfrog: 中午躺着睡觉好爽
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上羽毛球
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> freeflying: ^
 * cherrot 中午撸一把好爽
<imtxc> 膜拜 wfh
<imtxc> cherrot: 你用的 class10 的卡么
<cherrot> imtxc: 那必须啊 想啥呢
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 干啥
<cherrot> imtxc: 刚入了一个sandisk 30M/s的 京东特价呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 明白为毛你吃饭不来了。
<imtxc> cherrot: 多大，多少钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 懒得过去啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 32G 109-20
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午睡觉啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 创见那个 64 的 149-10 来着
<adam8157> gfrog: 麻痹的大早上隔壁那个二货大爷咣咣咣的敲东西, 没睡好
<cherrot> imtxc: 擦 亏了
<eexpress> zhan: 小鱼鱼，你咋出来了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 肩带的事情，今上午才和你讨论过
<imtxc> cherrot: 不过创见的好像速度慢？
<freeflying> adam8157: 我早上都是5:30起床
<onlylove> imtxc: 我发现我成了给人做嫁衣的了，什么东西都是我写完了他拿去用
<cherrot> imtxc: 30M/s 不知道是不是噱头 10M/s确实太慢了
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，10M/S作甚呢，我那破优盘都12
<imtxc> cherrot: 读和写。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: sandisk 的 30 是读好不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 只讨论写，读的话肯定快
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦对 30是读
<cherrot> imtxc: 所以还是噱头
<imtxc> cherrot: D7000 的话 32G 够多了
<imtxc> cherrot: 装NEF 800 张，刚好一块电池的量
<cherrot> imtxc: 平常16G都足够了
<imtxc> cherrot: 出门就不够了
<cherrot> imtxc: 你算过？ 电池这么弱啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 你买电池不
<imtxc> cherrot: 厂家标的1000张
<imtxc> cherrot: 不考虑买
<imtxc> cherrot: 厂家标的1100好像是jpg
<cherrot> imtxc: NEF应该更多才对，少了CPU处理时间
<imtxc> cherrot: 不过我没用完过，到现在还没充电呢。。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 估计是读写比较费电
<onlylove> cherrot: 你，装过oracle 10g没
<cherrot> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> cherrot: 我要搞oracle 10g的自动化deploy，傻了
<cherrot> onlylove: 贵厂真赞。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<onlylove> cherrot: 赞个毛线，今天做这个，一堆人忙这个，明天搞那个，一堆人又忙那个
<cherrot> onlylove: 给银行国企部署？
<onlylove> cherrot: 前两天我还在用ranorex写test case呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 鬼知道
<cherrot> onlylove: 我们代码从来不测试~
<onlylove> cherrot: vmware的客户高大上的
<onlylove> cherrot: 是啊，不用测试，有人给你测
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯 只有黑盒
<onlylove> cherrot: 搞不好还要给你处理后事
<cherrot> onlylove: 后事都是自己料理。。
<onlylove> cherrot: oracle的quick guide都50多页，完整的要180多页
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在纠结要不要下楼买块蛋糕吃
<huntxu> adam8157: 顺道快递一个过来
<adam8157> huntxu: 楼下有一家台湾古早味手工蛋糕 很香
<onlylove> cherrot: 我记得还有个事情来着，我怎么稀里糊涂的把oracle这事情拦下了……
<onlylove> 算了，no zuo no die
<cherrot> onlylove: why you try
<cherrot> adam8157: 顺道快递一个过来
<onlylove> cherrot: 忘了怎么回事了
<onlylove> adam8157: 顺道快递一个过来
<yunfan> ubuntu那个orange box很屌啊
<yunfan> 看配置 真是高富帅装逼利器
 * adam8157 下楼买
 * yunfan 果然一秒几十万不是说说的
<gfrog> adam8157: 顺道给我带块
 * gfrog 硬盘到了，但是肿么倒数据呢……
<onlylove> gfrog: 俩硬盘都拆下来，挂台式机上，这样最快
<onlylove> gfrog: 或者你弄个3.0的USB盒子
<onlylove> yunfan: rhel6能装oracle10g么？
<gfrog> onlylove: 没台式机，没3.0盒子
<huntxu> gfrog: rsync倒腾一下吧，反正你又不赶时间
<onlylove> gfrog: 你有啥……
<gfrog> huntxu: 没地方接第二块……
<gfrog> onlylove: 一个本子
<onlylove> gfrog: 去借个usb盒子，慢慢搞吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 2.0慢点，也能用
<adam8157> gfrog: 去721借机器
<onlylove> gfrog: 或者，你有网线，俩机器用网线对传
<gfrog> adam8157: 有台式机？
<adam8157> gfrog: 台式机硬盘?
<adam8157> gfrog: 虽然也有
<onlylove> adam8157: 说的好像台式机不能用笔记本硬盘似的
<gfrog> adam8157: 有能装上2块硬盘的本子么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个真有，alienware
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得hp好像也有个
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 两台电脑起liveusb网络传
<gfrog> adam8157: 有liveusb线？
<gfrog> onlylove: 别捣乱
<onlylove> adam8157: 千兆网卡比usb2快
<onlylove> adam8157: 直接100M对传
<pity> 现在 http1.1 的 keep-alive 是默认开启的吧？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你问有没有能装俩硬盘的本子……确实有啊……我哪知道你问你公司有没有
<pity> 好像只有客户端请求 Connection: close 的时候才响应这个头，强制请求 Connection: keep-alive 都不响应这个头呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: live system
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，看错了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 待会借个本子去。
<eexpress> adam8157: 坏蛋
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣e
<eexpress> 有好玩的没
<eexpress> 有蛋蛋的妹子照发布没
<eexpress> gfrog:
<eexpress> 找一个happy的话题。蛋蛋的妹子
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 自由意味着责任，正因为如此，多数人都惧怕自由。--萧伯纳 
<onlylove> eexpress: 你这个得找和当当一起上班的人跟踪偷拍
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不认为当当会自己放上来
<eexpress> onlylove: 某年，蛋蛋会秀恩爱的。肯定。
<onlylove> eexpress: 那样黄瓜菜都凉了
<eexpress> 明年520
<onlylove> eexpress: 要在adam没开始秀之前抢在他前面
<eexpress> 9494
<eexpress> 我们杜撰一个出来？ onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 杜撰多没意思，所以要摸准adam的行踪，然后把adam约过的妹子都拍下来，除掉不可能的
<onlylove> eexpress: 知道狗仔队怎么干活的不
<eexpress> 那让基蛙去给蛋蛋的手机安装一个后台追踪软件？
<onlylove> 擦，发现自己快变狗仔队了……
<eexpress> 蛋蛋有点高，万一找了一个矮的妹子，咋办。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04lts ibus不能输入中文 有何破解之法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459853 看图片。 sunpinyin pinyin rime 都不能输入中文 百度了一下 搜索出来的方法不适用 统计信息: 发表于 由 shiyidxin — 2014-05-21 16:23
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • HP M1213nf MFP 打印机安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459856 我们办公室的这台打印机是连接在路由器上面，分配的IP是192.168.1.15,所有人都通过无线连接打印，但电脑装好之后，能顺利识自动识别此位置上的打印机，也自动装好，但就是打印没有任务反应，有朋友
<^k^>  ─> 遇到这个情况吗？另外，打印机自带的扫描功能可否正常使用，求解，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyong1577 — 2014-05-21 16:52
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  16:57
<abc-phone> g 仓颉
<^k^> abc-phone: 仓颉 |仓颉|是中国神話人物，相传为黄帝史官，創造文字，俗稱|倉頡|先師、|倉頡|聖人、制字 先師、制字先聖、左史倉聖人或|倉頡|至聖。传说中|仓颉|生有“双瞳四目”。
<perr> 海波的问题比文章严重
 * adam8157 接个电话回来发现被黑了
<bcao> 习惯就好了
 * bcao 昨天去打了羽毛球然后也被黑了，然后还没有op 权限。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 你啊, 炫耀个没完
<adam8157> bcao: 土壕
<bcao> adam8157, 别闹，我炫耀杀了
<adam8157> bcao: remote
<bcao> adam8157, 没看懂。。。
<adam8157> bcao: remote controller
<bcao> 我说的是ubuntu-cn..
<adam8157> bcao: 口亨
<bcao> adam8157, 曰
<huntxu> gfrog: 用虚拟机的时候，是不是host的gso那些最好给全关了
<adam8157> bcao: 再说了, 为毛灯和热水器都配遥控器啊?????
<bcao> adam8157, 我哪知道，不是标配么
<bcao> NND我还没找到遥控器呢。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 哥一会儿打羽毛球去
<bcao> adam8157, 我说的不是这个。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 我肯定不会买这样的东西...
<bcao> 是昨天在ubuntu-cn被黑了。。
<bcao> adam8157, 事么，这都是标配阿。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 因为买不起 嗯嗯
<bcao> adam8157, 别闹，土豪
<adam8157> bcao: 黑你什么?
<bcao> 群里最富的就是年了。。
<bcao> 你了。。
<bcao> adam8157, 忘了。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: gso不是网卡的么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟guest有关？
<adam8157> bcao: 乖
 * bcao 冷静。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽子铛
<huntxu> gfrog: http://openstack.redhat.com/Using_GRE_tenant_networks#Offloading
<^k^> ⇪ t: Using GRE tenant networks - RDO
<huntxu> gfrog: 帽帽家说的
<gfrog> huntxu: 也有可能，我没细研究过啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是它没说为什么
<adam8157> huntxu: 你好gaoji
<gfrog> huntxu: 我不知道这事儿，大概有bug之类……
<bcao> adam8157, 现在住哪里了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你才gaoji
<adam8157> bcao: 联想桥
<huntxu> adam8157: 你永远都是gaoji蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又搬家了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 住半年了都...
 * huntxu 为什么说“又”
<bcao> adam8157, 还没搬家，你住酒仙桥多好。。
<adam8157> bcao: 你补偿我押金我就搬过去
<adam8157> bcao: 你补偿我押金和租金差我就搬过去
<bcao> 补不起，太贵。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 大屯路/安贞门儿，看乃口味儿了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 再说吧, 可能有别的考虑因素
 * gfrog 招support engineer啊。
<bcao> Bin Li
<bcao> 是谁。。
<bcao> Bin Li
<bcao> Canonical Engineer
<bcao> 北京GNOME用户组成员 介绍一下gnome-shell扩展插件机制
<huntxu> gfrog: 还是没懂为什么要关掉
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也不懂
<gfrog> huntxu: 话说gso是做甚的？
<adam8157> bcao: 你想认识的话我介绍给你
<gfrog> bcao: 你这小身板恐怕hold不住他，lol
<bcao> adam8157, 不用，我现在就对妹纸感兴趣。。
<bcao> gfrog, 适合你
<huntxu> gfrog: 接收的我可以理解，因为把好多包合在一起之后再给虚拟机貌似挺不好
<gfrog> bcao: 他会让你找回昔日的感觉的。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 网卡自己分，不用CPU管
<bcao> gfrog, 只有妹子才能让我找回昔日感觉。。。
<adam8157> bcao: "昔日"
<bcao> gfrog, 你的口味，我懂了 ：）
<happyaron> bcao: 你这身板真的hold不住斌叔
 * bcao 有被黑了。。
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: bcao 的宽度不如 binli的厚度
<bcao> 这。。真的假的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 走 打羽毛球去
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还在上班呀
<imtxc> 啥
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 过两周吧
<adam8157> .
<bcao> adam8157, 好久没虐你了
<imtxc> bcao: 土豪
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 他们可算是逮到我了, 我今天回答问题超过300次
<adam8157> bcao: 呵呵
<bcao> adam8157, hehe
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 赞高手
<bcao> zenNamaste: 赞高手
 * zenNamaste 两个好基友同时会心一笑
<bcao> 你是兔子么。。终于逮到你了。。。
<zenNamaste> bcao: 前几天请假出去玩了嘛~
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 回答神马问题？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我刚回来，你是确定拒了某社？
<bcao> zenNamaste, 重点是和谁
<gfrog> happyaron: 听他瞎扯。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: kpatch zswap efi
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠……作甚的support engineer
<happyaron> gfrog: 他是进了？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我以为是HR问题呢，擦。
<gfrog> happyaron: 莫听他的
<happyaron> gfrog: ok
<zenNamaste> gfrog: hr, 过些天
<gfrog> happyaron: 来办公室吹水撒
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啧啧，壕
<imtxc> 啧啧
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕, 给我买个华为tdd-lte p7
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 土壕, 给我买个华为tdd-lte p7
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕，球送SSD
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 土壕，球送SSD
<imtxc> h
<imtxc> happyaron: 土豪，给我个 5s 吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 土豪，给我个 5s 吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 买不起
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 买不起
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有
 * zenNamaste <- 跟风要物第一人
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没有
<happyaron> imtxc: 买不起了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你就别老重复要这么多东西啦
<adam8157> "啦"
<bcao> 为啥FUD 都是和gnome相关的演讲。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§  土壕，球送ssh
<happyaron> adam8157 zenNamaste gfrog imtxc 你们送我俩 tdd-lte p7，俩ssd，俩 5s吧
<adam8157> bcao: 亲兄弟 都是rh的娃
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 饿
<gfrog> bcao: 因为Fedora是Gnome党徒
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<bcao> gfrog, KDE呢？
<happyaron> gfrog: 因为RH给fudcon的钱太少了，去抱大腿
<CyrusYzGTt> bcao§ fedora 20 x86_64 走过
<gfrog> happyaron: 等下我email你。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<gfrog> bcao: 找SuSE
<bcao> CyrusYzGTt, 我只用ubuntu和 RHEL
<adam8157> 求报销话费去买合约机
<adam8157> bcao: 节操呢?
<gfrog> happyaron: 据说今年RH还给FUDcon赞助了呢，不容易啊
<bcao> adam8157, 多少钱一今：）
<bcao> gfrog, 恩，赞助了，看发的邮件了
<happyaron> gfrog: 不给钱谁给你开
<happyaron> gfrog: 还要请人讲keynote
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 没错，就是 ssh ， 我要研究ssh 端口怎么链接 国外服务器， 这样说，可以吧，没有番茄之说
<gfrog> happyaron: 不给钱也可以开开自娱自乐嘛
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<bcao> 讲拼音
<happyaron> gfrog: 那个RH是不干的
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃讲完都不去爬山耍撒？ 我替你去吧， lol
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我现在已经基本不ssh连国外服务器
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥时候爬山？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你肉身过去了？
<gfrog> happyaron: next Mon
<happyaron> gfrog: 我不是刚爬完么
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃讲完都不去爬山耍撒？ 我替你去吧， lol
<happyaron> gfrog: next mon我已经不在这儿了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你被和谐了？
<happyaron> cy
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 也没
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 和谐了我现在还跟你讨论得了河蟹么？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 拿到硬盘了，真薄
<bcao> https://brashear.me/blog/2014/05/18/results-of-the-2014-slash-r-slash-linux-distribution-survey/
<sevk> ⇪ t: Results of the 2014 /r/Linux Distribution Survey - Yet Another BlogDo you use Linux on any non-server computers?Do you run Linux on any of your server computers?Do you run Linux primarily for fun or profit?What Linux distro do you primarily use on your non-server computers?What Linux distro do you p
<adam8157> gfrog: 爽不爽?
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没事, 我不嫌他薄, 直接给我就好
<bcao> arch linux很火
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 哦，你的意思是说你是5毛
<imtxc> 球送
 * gfrog 不过换下来的500G HD肿么办……
<imtxc> gfrog: 要地址不
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没装机呢，乃没看我irc都没下线。
<gfrog> imtxc: 地址做毛？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我至少8毛才发一贴
 * imtxc 球送 500G HD
<happyaron> gfrog: 给我
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕乃还用HDD？
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕乃还用HDD？
<happyaron> gfrog: 1xssd + 1xhdd
<gfrog> imtxc: 土壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 好吧，把你之前用的ssh送我， 反正乃不需要了，
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 妹的早都没续费了……
<iGlofe> happyaron§ 好吧，我的中国联通宽带也没有续费
<adam8157> 准备出发
<iGlofe> adam8157§ 估计我说错了什么，刚才被断网了
<iGlofe> happyaron§ 好吧，我的中国联通宽带也没有续费.现在使用手机流量上网， 通过安卓的网络分享功能
<nyfair> 壕，求送妹子
<huntxu> nyfair: 你已经是了
<bcao> 求送2
<bcao> 个
<nyfair> huntxu: 不嫌多
<gfrog> bcao: 你要2？
<bcao> gfrog, G娃别闹
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王乃不是女的嘛？ 还送妹纸？ 搞拉拉的节奏？
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 放学别跑
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1188220
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 29岁白领终日穿COS装示人卖萌多年成大龄剩女 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> imtxc: 我肿么了……
<imtxc> nyfair: ...
<imtxc> nyfair: 我昨天还真看到一妹子戴个兔子耳朵的那种
<imtxc> 在地铁里
<onlylove> imtxc: 有啥稀奇的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得南锣就有卖
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有那种帽子上面顶俩鹿角的
<liuchong> ok
<nyfair> imtxc: 棉的头套还是邦尼装？
<imtxc> nyfair: 不懂，反正俩耳朵竖好长
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是个发卡
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的中信还没开卡，又去申请另外一张卡乐
<onlylove> nyfair: 上面立了俩兔耳朵，如果你看过Kanon，就知道，就是u1给mai头上戴的那种
<nyfair> 我这边旁边会办漫展，到时候经常有群sb穿着奇装异服在厕所换装
<nyfair> onlylove: 滚，mai是sayuri的
<onlylove> nyfair: 要不要这样……
<nyfair> onlylove: 叶键厨必须死！
<onlylove> nyfair: 我喜欢nayuki我会告诉你？
<imtxc> freeflying: 批没
<onlylove> imtxc: 麻烦了，我新的门卡上没照片，而且每座机，我是不是没指望申请信用卡了
<nyfair> onlylove: 青蛙女有啥好？
<freeflying> imtxc: 还在等你额
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得我没啥概率调回去了
<onlylove> nyfair: 天然呆
<nyfair> freeflying: 中信，要出国了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 三无的mai经常不知道她想表达啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 扮猪吃老虎
<freeflying> nyfair: 中信和出国有啥关系
<onlylove> nyfair: 随你，印象最深的一次，u1叫她起床，死活不起，差点把自己三围爆出来
<nyfair> freeflying: 很多资本主义渣滓国家面签不是只有中信能预约？
<freeflying> nyfair: 除了美国要面签，还有哪国要的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 随你，key这种没新意的公司，同一个立意都炒了不知道几次冷饭了
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实一切因为Tsukimiya Ayu这货引起
<nyfair> freeflying: 各英联邦国家
<onlylove> nyfair: 我喜欢nayuki的BGM，行不，mai的bgm不好听
<freeflying> nyfair: 连大英帝国都不要面签得好伐
<nyfair> onlylove: 毛线，明明是桶上被tactics社长睡了，麻枝气不过被NTR搞出来的新公司
<onlylove> nyfair: 照你这么说，Ayu的声优还是堀江由衣呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 御三家你也敢黑？
<onlylove> nyfair: 该黑就黑，肿么了，有种你来打我呀
<onlylove> nyfair: 校门口小卖部见
<nyfair> onlylove: 不打你啊，只是感叹你个隐藏死宅居然知道这么多
<onlylove> nyfair: 你现在知道不晚
<onlylove> 靠，过下班时间了……
<onlylove> 下班
<nyfair> onlylove: 都有这点知识量了还写屁代码啊，度娘贴吧随便找个热门点的当吧主都能赚更多
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 这笨蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃才是壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝啊
<freeflying> gfrog: http://blog.aliyun.com/341?spm=0.0.0.0.jirM0K
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 阿里云产品博客 » 阿里云OCS超时问题的分析与解决
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • read，echo，awk三者不同组合得到的结果不一样，但不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459858 Code: [xxx@localhost ~]$ while read line1; do awk '{print $0}';  done < test_read1234 456 [xxx@localhost ~]$ while read line1; do echo "$line1";awk '{print $0}';  done < test_read1 123 1234 234 456 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂
<^k^>  ─> 的小强 — 2014-05-21 18:27
<gfrog> freeflying: 很佩服写这种技术分析报告的
<freeflying> gfrog: 阿里云的架构倒是很奇葩
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，我还认识个大叔在aliyun
<freeflying> gfrog: 你打算去？
<gfrog> freeflying: 去了干啥？ 天天加班到12点？
<freeflying> gfrog: 高级黑
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 摄像头问题及双摄像头问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459859 Frame Size 最高只有 640x480，卖家说的最低是 640x480。自然不排出卖家撒谎的可能，但请问是否有软件的问题，换个什么软件或许能好一点？ 单独使用 video0 或 video1 都可以正常显示画面，但不能同时使用两
<^k^>  ─> 个。奇怪的是 Input 下只有 Camera1 可选，无论插一个或两个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-05-21 18:46
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲催
<imtxc> 被催
<freeflying> imtxc: 你被妹纸催？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：wine YY http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459860 我系统ubuntu14.04lts 用wineYY的时候第一次还好全屏看没事 但是第二次开的时候就登上yy没5秒就自动关了，这是什么情况，能解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 goodsea — 2014-05-21 18:55
<freeflying> gfrog: 阿里云的做法确实很扯啊，中间的proxy断开连接都不发通知的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 询问：无线鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459861 ubuntu14.04lts怎么修改无线鼠标的侧键功能啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 goodsea — 2014-05-21 19:45
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 一台用Ubuntu的电脑要与另一台连接成局域网需要做些什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459862 先设定一台电脑用的是Ubuntu，版本就以UbuntuKylin13.10为例吧。要与另一台电脑连接成局域网分享文件或玩游戏，而这另一台的电脑所用的系统可以是Windows或Linux
<^k^>  ─> 或Mac，那么相对于各种系统都要做些什么才能连接成功？希望有懂的高手把针对各种系统的连接方法做个汇总发到这来让大家学习 …
<skylto> flashplugin-installer快把我折腾死了，我下载了adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.359.orig.tar.gz放在了/var/cache/apt/archives目录下，但还是会下载这个包！！
<October21> skylto: ubuntu用户吗？
<skylto> 是啊，
<skylto> 刚安装的14.04
<October21> ubutnu更新flash时，的确很慢
<skylto> 每次apt-get install的时候都会下载这个包，就卡住了，除非kill进程，要不然什么都干不了
<October21> skylto: 你都下载了，为什么不手动安装呢？
<skylto> 但是我下载好了包，放在那个目录下，怎么还去下载呢
<October21> skylto: 她不聪明
<skylto> adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.359.orig.tar.gz包，我解压到相应的位置，但每次安装其它软件，还会去下载这个包啊
<October21> skylto: 你冻结这个包吧？
<October21> skylto: 或者换国内的源
<October21> 这样更新快些
<skylto> 哦，好吧，我试试。
<skylto> 谢谢
<October21> 国内的源更新的内容相对少一些
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚才远程链接办公室Linux主机链接不上，过了一会，现在又可以了，怎么查看问题出在哪里呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459867 如题。 我是用固定IP 链接路由器端口转接，然后链接到linux ubuntu sever 台式机。 刚才不能链接是，网页不能打开， ssh 也不能链接。 不是
<^k^>  ─> 路由器，就是服务器的问题了。 怎么查看呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jasonubuntu — 2014-05-21 20:53
<onlylove> 买了俩面鱼，吃了一个就吃饱了……
<happyaron> 妹的困睡不着了。
<Tarstingo> 请问一下在ubuntu下用c语言编程，如何实现让电脑发出频率为256Hz声音一秒中，也就是do音一秒？
<onlylove> happyaron: 困睡不着怎么个意思
<happyaron> onlylove: 困得太难受了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就睡呗
<onlylove> Tarstingo: 你要蜂鸣器发声还是声卡输出啊
<Tarstingo> shenka
<onlylove> 好吧，其实我俩都不知道，就知道basic里面用play
<onlylove> 都说了我不知道了，还有，别弹小窗了
<Tarstingo> ok
<happyaron> onlylove: 那种微弱的头疼啥的感觉
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> leeeee: 。。。你是又想离开这里了么。。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你把蓉蓉收了吧
<leeeee> 唔。。。
<leeeee> 他晒在外面么？
<leeeee> 这么晚了还晒在外面
 * happyaron 为 leeeee 的机智点赞。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 嗯，在外边呢，让他住你们宿舍吧
<leeeee> 可以啊。。至于怎么进来 就让他自己想办法吧。
<leeeee> 如果蓉蓉姐穿个什么漂亮的小裙子
<leeeee> 也是能瞒过阿姨的吧？
<happyaron> 这个搞不定。
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你今天不去陪妹纸
<leeeee> 在这闲扯作甚
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 回来了
<happyaron> 我】
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 为嘛不让妹子留你住她家
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 搞不定啊。摔
<leeeee> 姐都跟你说了
<leeeee> 又忘了么
<leeeee> 不要听蓉蓉姐的
<leeeee> 他不靠谱
<happyaron> leeeee: 他要是听我的，早拿下了。
 * happyaron 我说了啥？
<leeeee> 好吧 那我以后不说了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你说的不太好执行
<happyaron> leeeee: 说吧说吧，袜子童鞋前阵子很捉急
<leeeee> 我跟他说了啊
<happyaron> leeeee: 哦
<leeeee> 是你在那说要听你的
 * wzssyqa 觉得 leeeee 比 happyaron 靠谱
<happyaron> 觉得还是妹纸看妹纸比较准。
<happyaron> leeeee: 你把 wzssyqa 收了吧
<leeeee> 他早就被收进去了好吧
<happyaron> leeeee: 人家可还没说收呢，你还有机会
<happyaron> leeeee: 别教了半天人家怎么对妹纸好，然后自己亏了
<leeeee> happyaron：这你就不懂了
<leeeee> wzssyqa：蓉蓉姐质疑你的真心
<leeeee> 快揍他
<happyaron> leeeee: 嗯，“爱在心头口难开”？（误）
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你确定他不是妹？
<happyaron> nnd
<leeeee> happyaron：什么乱七八糟的
<happyaron> leeeee: 慌了吧
<leeeee> wzssyqa：我知道他比我小啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看见了吧
 * happyaron wtf 要是在乱叫称呼都踢出去没商量
<leeeee> happyaron：没慌啊 我只是看不懂你在说啥。。
 * wzssyqa 表示完全看不懂妹子的表情
<leeeee> happyaron：随你便啊 你是州官嘛
<happyaron> leeeee: 装看不懂来掩饰内心中的慌张 wzssyqa
<happyaron> leeeee: 嗯，只许我防火。lol
<happyaron> 放火……防了就没戏了。
<leeeee> happyaron：我不需要装啊。。我的理解能力 大家有目共睹的
<leeeee> 你说不明白 我就是不懂啊。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 21:51 < leeeee> happyaron：这你就不懂了
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> ？
<leeeee> 我说这个有什么问题？
<happyaron> 这话说明有啥言外之意啊，我举了一种可能性。
<leeeee> 我很坚信袜子同学对他妹纸的真心啊
<leeeee> 姐给他支招的时候
<leeeee> 他的态度
<leeeee> 那叫一个执着坚定
<happyaron> leeeee: 妹子同学对她袜纸的真心？
<leeeee> 不跟你说了
<leeeee> 一边去
<leeeee> 什么啊
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 我看你 是头也不疼了 觉也不想睡了
<happyaron> 嗯，开空调精神了。
<happyaron> 还有茶喝。
<wzssyqa> 不花钱的空调真好用
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> meide
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是啊是啊
<leeeee> 你的法令纹好深啊
<leeeee> 年纪轻轻
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥东东好深。。。词语解释
 * wzssyqa 觉得 leeeee 和 happyaron 很配
<leeeee> 法令纹啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 怎么觉得你略危险
<leeeee> 你看你。。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 怎么危险了？
<happyaron> leeeee: 你又没我照片啊
<leeeee> 蓉子口上面的那个人。。就是法令纹 你脸上
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 反正我是怕aron突然+o然后放火
<happyaron> leeeee: meide
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<leeeee> happyaron：LOL
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 如果我不激将他，估计他不敢
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不过如果激将一下，不好说
<happyaron> ...
<leeeee> onlylove：又说暗号！！！
<onlylove> leeeee: 啥暗号……
<leeeee> onlylove：上面那一串啊
<wzssyqa> 天王盖地虎
<leeeee> 哎呀
<onlylove> leeeee: 那是袜子说的，不是我说的
<leeeee> 我看懂了
<leeeee> lol
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 宝塔镇河妖？
<leeeee> 聪明 给自己点个赞
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛，明明是小鸡炖蘑菇
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 小鸡炖蘑菇
<happyaron> 哥有糗百帐号，今天不是歪楼主题日么。
<leeeee> 为什么不是蘑菇炖小鸡？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这里的楼什么时候正过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 歪得更有节奏感不好么
<onlylove> leeeee: 不押韵
<leeeee> 忧郁兔子居然不在。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 虎hu，菇gu
<leeeee> 哦。。
<leeeee> 好吧
<happyaron> 忧郁兔子是谁啊，怎么有新面孔？
<onlylove> leeeee: 忧郁兔子说是闭关去，10天
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个为情所困的
<happyaron> 闭关那个……
<leeeee> 真是受不了他
<leeeee> 你们这些被美色迷惑的人
<leeeee> 真是！！！
<leeeee> 弱爆了！！！
<happyaron> onlylove: 那个已经说了，继续生活。
<wzssyqa> le
<onlylove> leeeee: 是啊是啊，被你迷住了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你迷惑住别人的时候自己享受不？
<onlylove> happyaron: 他怎么想的只有他知道
<leeeee> onlylove：扯我干嘛 我又没招惹他
<onlylove> leeeee: 你说的是你们
<leeeee> wzssyqa：什么乱七八糟的
<onlylove> leeeee: 没说他
<onlylove> 杯子里又掉进个小飞虫！
<onlylove> 郁闷死了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 有肉吃了么
<leeeee> onlylove：我说的是wzssyqa和兔子啊 还有谁？
<leeeee> 他俩不是为情所困么
<onlylove> leeeee: 只有他俩啊……
<onlylove> leeeee: 算了……我自作多情
<happyaron> leeeee: onlylove 的意思是还有他
<happyaron> leeeee: 他被你迷住了
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> happyaron: 呃，实际上，调戏妹子也是生活的乐趣……
<leeeee> 一口老血全喷电脑上了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不然每天两点一线多单调
<happyaron> onlylove: 额毛，我这么好的wingman你还不满意么。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 可惜平时没有妹子可调戏
<happyaron> wzssyqa: leeeee 不是说你快被收了么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 有人装Ubuntu-GNOM吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459868 我下载了14.Ubuntu-GNOM 高兴的安装完后我发现这语言只有局部是中文。 其他都是英文啊， 还有默认的中文输入法。我连汉字的han都打不出来。。。。 我现在替换了输入法总算解决了。 你们的中文也是汉化不齐全的吗？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 andangel — 2014-05-21 22:01
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 所以l5e来了要抓紧调戏
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那种妹子不能用来调戏
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 用来供着？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不调戏干嘛
<leeeee> happyaron：他的妹子一调戏就要跑啦
<happyaron> leeeee: 这种关系很sm的有木有
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> onlylove：对啊 他准备让她当女王
<imtxc> 啥
<leeeee> happyaron：哪种？
<happyaron> leeeee: 22:12 < leeeee> onlylove：对啊 他准备让她当女王
<imtxc> 现在的话题是什么
<leeeee> happyaron：你别给人出馊主意 我觉得他就快追到了
<leeeee> 时间问题。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以回避了
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在的话题是妹子
<happyaron> leeeee: 我又出毛线主意了？。。。
<leeeee> imtxc：你约会回来啦~
<happyaron> imtxc: leeeee 在这儿等你n小时了
<imtxc> 找我？
<leeeee> [22:11] <happyaron> wzssyqa: 不调戏干嘛
<leeeee> 你说的
 * slucx 直接跟她说 我看上你了，你看咋办吧？给个答复，完事赶快回去写代码呢
<onlylove> slucx: 注孤生
<imtxc> leeeee: 你是求调戏？
<happyaron> leeeee: 好吧我错了
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> leeeee: 这个对他不合适。
<imtxc> leeeee: 妞儿，先给叔抱抱？
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐 刀子给你准备好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 对了，想起件事情，我问你的，那个badge没照片的，没座机，还能办下卡来不
<happyaron> leeeee: 干嘛？
<onlylove> imtxc: 叔？
<leeeee> 自己捅自己吧
<imtxc> 这个调调符合现在的语境不
<imtxc> onlylove: 能的
<happyaron> leeeee: 这个我才不会干呢，lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就没接到过几个座机电话，除了中信、广发
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你怎么沉默了？
<slucx> happyaron: 你装了几个内核？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我都跟 leeeee 妹纸认错了，你不赶紧听人家的？
<wzssyqa> 看你们调戏 leeeee 很欢乐
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我听了
<happyaron> slucx: 一俩仨都有可能啊
<leeeee> happyaron：谁让你黑我了！！！！我的问话重点在！！！他去约会了！！！不是我等他！！！你妹啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，你出的主意是啥不知道，但是有条证据[21:46]	happyaron	leeeee: 他要是听我的，早拿下了。
<happyaron> leeeee: 你真是后知后觉啊，唉。
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，我跟 leeeee 认错了，袜子应该听姑娘的。
<leeeee> happyaron：所以我让你自己捅自己
<onlylove> imtxc: 估计招行要打座机了，我在vmware那会儿，招行天天打我旁边那哥们的座机
<happyaron> leeeee: 还是那句话，这个我才不会干呢，lol
<slucx> happyaron: debian的dbg内核跟普通内核有啥区别？
<onlylove> imtxc: 给我的时候因为我留的是前台的座机
<happyaron> slucx: 具体包名？
<slucx> happyaron: linux-image-amd64-dbg
<leeeee> happyaron：画个圈圈 你法令纹更深！！！
<onlylove> happyaron: 看dbg，是不是有debug信息
<slucx> happyaron: 你的内核自己编译的？debian官方源里没几个内核的
<leeeee> imtxc：我帮你看了一圈 没有在帝都的妹纸啊。。不好意思
<imtxc> ，，，
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你漂来呗
<happyaron> slucx: Debugging symbols for Linux amd64 configuration
<onlylove> leeeee: 小事情  imtxc 为了妹子可以追妹子到魔都
<happyaron> leeeee: 我不care
<happyaron> onlylove: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove， leeeee 去哪里都行
<happyaron> slucx: 不同版本而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 看到了吧
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> leeeee: 你看 wzssyqa 都邀请你漂去他那了。
<leeeee> 你是有多渴望。。
<leeeee> 一个妹纸啊。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: happyaron 在起哄，想让你去某西三环学校读博
<leeeee> happyaron：你真以为你姐所有的话都理解不了么！！
 * wzssyqa 了解到 happyaron 喜欢女博士
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 介个真的就造谣大了
<happyaron> leeeee: 没，就是觉得响应速度慢了
<leeeee> happyaron：挑拨离间这种三岁小孩才做的事 只有蓉姐你
<happyaron> leeeee: 我是三岁小孩儿啊，怎么了年轻不行吗
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，我问过你oracle10g的事情没……
<slucx> leeeee: happyaron 是女的？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没啊
<happyaron> slucx: 你妹
<leeeee> 来，，给你颗糖。。去把狗狗的便便捡回去。。
<wzssyqa> slucx: 你知道的比我还晚
<slucx> happyaron: 哇哈哈
<imtxc> onlylove: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6f332a7egw1egm9ce58sdj20q80g7tbf.jpg 这心率。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 就这么个速度，心率都 150... 我感觉没救了
<happyaron> leeeee: 顺手让 onlylove 喂给你了
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天要我搞那东西的自动化……晕死了，看了下手册，找了个别人的环境初始化脚本
<leeeee> happyaron：只有糖可以吃哦 捡起来的不能吃哦 记住哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我自己写也是那样
<happyaron> onlylove: 用oracle的那个神马response file啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个是小事情
<happyaron> leeeee: onlylove 都喂给你了，糖已经喂了，后面那个吃不吃你自己看着办啊
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要知道，oracle这破东西，要先用root搞一堆包，初始化环境，
<happyaron> onlylove: 10g 11g 12c我都装过有木有，还是RAC……
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后su到oracle用户装，最后再用root执行个脚本
<happyaron> onlylove: 每次都是一种死了的感觉
<onlylove> happyaron: 神烦
 * wzssyqa 觉得应该踢掉 onlylove 
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你是忙着泡妹子么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是10g检查环境，要求rh3或者4,rh6人不要装
<happyaron> wzssyqa: +10086
<onlylove> 我怎么了！
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个能破解掉的，改 redhat-release 去
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 妹子不知在忙啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有啊，糖后面那个是啥
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 虽然电话不要钱，但也不能总打着
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 妹子忙着等你为啥不找她
<onlylove> happyaron: 是啊，所以要用root改一堆环境啊，还要装包
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我怎么了！
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油加油
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 下午刚见了，那么粘干嘛，难道我要学某人么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 下午可以不见，晚上怎能不见？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就想知道，我用root su到oracle以后，怎么在shell里面再切换回root
<happyaron> leeeee: 黑出翔了？
<happyaron> onlylove: exit
<leeeee> 干嘛
<happyaron> leeeee: 这么不经黑
<leeeee> 嫌弃脸
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，其实问题是，安装完了以后，有个对话框，让你用root执行一个脚本，然后执行完了再回车
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 大家都在歪楼，你干嘛扶正
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 来段你自己的八卦，饶了你，不踢你了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我没扶正啊，我在问oracle的事情，
<leeeee> 我怎么了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我的八卦啊？我被发卡了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 能不能认真点，讲生动点
<leeeee> onlylove：什么卡？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，八卦而已，糊弄下袜子，你这么认真，我又要再想个
<leeeee> 你今天除了讲掉了个蚊子  就没有了
<happyaron> leeeee: 蚊子我都没看见他讲，他今天嘛也没讲
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> leeeee: 我保证那货不是蚊子！
<onlylove> happyaron: 她说的是掉我杯子里那虫
<happyaron> onlylove: 那是苍蝇？
<onlylove> happyaron: 掉你杯子里的是苍蝇，不谢
<happyaron> onlylove: 不好意思我杯子里没掉进去东西。
<leeeee> 点赞
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我要说啥来着，哦，我不知道以后会不会调回vmware了……
<leeeee> 哎呀 我去买件衣服
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 本来指望招行给我批张卡，结果人不给
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这tmd也叫八卦？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 现在badge没照片，没座机的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嫌弃那个的话，就八卦一下 leeeee 要去买衣服吧
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 什么样的八卦啊……我这不是小道消息
<happyaron> onlylove: 何必小道消息呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 愁啊……
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 哦，要去买衣服了？
<leeeee> 买好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这几天净给别人干活了
<leeeee> 干嘛
<leeeee> 你们真是无聊
<leeeee> 衣服也八卦
<onlylove> leeeee: 他们想八卦你买的啥衣服，是不是比基尼之类的
<wzssyqa> 我那妹子这两天穿连衣裙了，好显身材
<leeeee> onlylove：说你什么好啊
<leeeee> onlylove：当然不可能
<onlylove> leeeee: 八卦妹子的衣服，然后又歪楼
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 给上照片看看，我们负责给你扩散
<happyaron> onlylove: 是吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你也给你妹子上照片看看，我们负责给你扩散
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你上你妹纸的照片
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 不给
<leeeee> 那不就结了
<happyaron> onlylove: wzssyqa 已经开始歪了
<happyaron> onlylove: 他都开始讲身材了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你确定是歪了不是弯了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没明白啊，给大家解释下
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧，我想歪了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你是单身妹子嘛
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不单身的妹子没事大晚上的来这儿干嘛，跟泡吧一个道理啊
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 上你妹的照片
<leeeee> 瞧不起单身的妹纸啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 泡吧都是有约x想法的。泡这的估计没有那想法
<cherrot> ia32-libs 已经过时了么
<happyaron> wtf 突然想起来还要准备布道内容
<happyaron> cherrot: y
<wzssyqa> cherrot: n年前的事情了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 其实我是在给你编译kde
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 也不一定，可能只是普通艳遇，不见得约x
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 赞
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那是没遇到赶脚顺眼的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 一点那想法没有，不会去那地方的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯，前几天眼看着俩哥们各约了一个。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你没约俩？
<leeeee> 一看蓉姐就是不正经的货
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 约不上啊不是跟你说了么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你自己带去的再约，真蛋疼
<happyaron> leeeee: 哪里不正经了……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 更疼的不是没约上么
<cherrot> happyaron, thx
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 我竟然一直不知道。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 看来那东西影响力太大了
<cherrot> happyaron, 是啊 总算进入历史了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 想要什么样子的汉子？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: happyaron 那样的么？
<happyaron> leeeee: wzssyqa 手上资源多得很
<happyaron> leeeee: 各种大地测量苦逼
<leeeee> 姐就爱单身
<leeeee> 一个人挺好
 * cherrot 今天想重拾wine 发现了好多不在源里的软件包。。洁癖犯了。。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 他自己逃跑了到现在终于快要有妹子了，可想而知那些没跑的得剩下多少。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还有工程测量，矿山测量
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯，+10086
<happyaron> leeeee: 心里有人了？
<leeeee> ？？
<leeeee> 没啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 没ia32lib，然后现在直接是libc6:I386这种格式了
<cherrot> leeeee, 强悍！
<cherrot> onlylove, 以前不也是吗
 * wzssyqa 对于 onlylove 很生气
<cherrot> leeeee, 一切都可以靠双手解决
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我和cherrot聊私事，你们继续歪
 * cherrot 竟然攒了从 3.8 到 3.13 的N多内核。。。
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 还有，你别没事自己家妹子勾搭不到就欺负l5e
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 哦，心疼了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你把她收了，我们就不调戏她了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你把她收了，我们调戏你俩
<onlylove> happyaron: 有op很牛是不，放学别走！
<happyaron> onlylove: 我先走了...
<happyaron> leeeee: 看见没， onlylove 都约架了
 * wzssyqa 帮你们选择了朝阳公园
<leeeee> happyaron：没看见他在调戏你姐么
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛，程序员约架都是在github上的
<leeeee> 姐就无端被你们所有人调戏了
<leeeee> 擦
<happyaron> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/p720x720/1613887_286882021484354_1867427622515710920_n.jpg
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 会找地方不，最坏也是google codes
<happyaron> leeeee: 自己体会啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 我又不是程序员
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 朝阳公园太俗气了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 生辰八字？
<abc-phone> leeeee, what's up？
<onlylove> happyaron: 那天文馆？
<happyaron> leeeee: 你要加入进来调戏 onlylove wzssyqa imtxc 神马的
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是俗
<leeeee> abc-phone：我也不知道。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 天通苑
<happyaron> onlylove: 太远了
<yunfan> onlylove: rhel 和 oracle我都没用过
<abc-phone> leeeee, 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外 为何不把两硬盘挂一个机器上dd?
<slucx> 为毛帝都那么热，还不开空调？
<happyaron> slucx: 我开着呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个？俩硬盘挂一个机器上dd？
<leeeee> abc-phone：蓉蓉姐和袜子还有OL他们要约会 在想去哪里好
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你说g蛙那硬盘，人说了找不到台式机
<happyaron> abc-phone: 要约架
<leeeee> abc-phone：蓉蓉姐一个人约了两个男生
<abc-phone> :P。。。。。。。。。。
<abc-phone> 。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 其实是 leeeee 让俩男生为她约架
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就拆下source disk 走快递发过去
<happyaron> abc-phone: 其实是 leeeee 让俩男生为她约架
<yunfan> happyaron: 最后那俩男的好上了？
<happyaron> yunfan: 介个我说不好啊
<abc-phone> happyaron, 不会吧。。基佬们都饥渴了！？
<leeeee> yunfan：哈哈哈哈 点赞
<happyaron> abc-phone: 问 onlylove wzssyqa 怎么打算的就好了
 * wzssyqa 支持 happyaron，leeeee， onlylove 幸福的在一起
<onlylove> 我突然想起一句话来“我不认识你们！”
<yunfan> 一女王 俩男奴
<happyaron> yunfan: 这个真没我事
<abc-phone> 这是什么地方？！
<happyaron> abc-phone: #ubuntu-cn
<yunfan> happyaron: 你们夫妻仨的事
<happyaron> yunfan: 是 leeeee yunfan 和 onlylove 的事
<leeeee> 关我P事
<abc-phone> happyaron, Ubuntu是什么东西？能吃吗
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你负责给我们夫妻仨端茶倒水 推炮撮背  还是有你的事
<onlylove> yunfan: 你本来可以置身事外的，现在被卷进来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我最不怕来事
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯，最主要的是黑啊
<leeeee> ==
<abc-phone> 来事。。大姨妈。。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 笑死我了
<leeeee> 果然这里就是好玩
<yunfan> happyaron: 黑有什么好怕的 黑人粗啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 你不喜欢粗的么？
<happyaron> yunfan: 我专黑他们仨啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 那你嘴巴可够大的
<happyaron> yunfan: 给大家找点乐子嘛
<yunfan> happyaron: 牺牲自己 成全别人 来 转过去 小孩别看
<abc-phone> *-*
<abc-phone> 囧rz
<abc-phone> (x_x)
<abc-phone> =.=!
<abc-phone> ^_- 不看
<yunfan> abc-phone: 你这个臀部不够翘啊 我送你个 囧r2
<abc-phone> yunfan, 。。。
<yunfan> abc-phone: 再来个 （，人。）
<happyaron> wzssyqa onlylove imtxc leeeee ^^^
<happyaron> 学着点，这才是专业调戏
<abc-phone> yunfan, 。。。。。
<leeeee> 没看懂。。
<abc-phone> leeeee, 会懂的
<cherrot> 一不小心错过了好多精彩。。
<yunfan> 3<8
<abc-phone> 女生在这里果然受欢迎。。
<abc-phone> yunfan, 靠
<onlylove> cherrot: 借几个钱买相机
<abc-phone> yunfan, 你的尺寸？
<cherrot> onlylove, 你买相机和 imtxc 互拍？
<yunfan> abc-phone: 是啊 半径
<cherrot> onlylove, 阿当都入 5d3了
<abc-phone> yunfan,  3 （========8
<leeeee> 跟不上节奏
<onlylove> cherrot: 懒得和他互拍
<yunfan> cherrot: 阿当自拍都有自拍专用秘书 你能跟他比?
<happyaron> cherrot: 阿当真心壕啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 我打算买长焦，夏天了，你懂得
<cherrot> yunfan, 跪了。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 唉 这么多钱 都舍不得包养我
<yunfan> QQQQQQQQ
<yunfan> cherrot: 你器质不行
<abc-phone> 鞋尖上的相机
<cherrot> onlylove, 赞……
<cherrot> onlylove,  但不清楚啊
<onlylove> yunfan: cherrot 啥气质不行，不够妖娆还是不够妩媚
<onlylove> cherrot: 大三元再不清楚，那没清楚的了
<slucx> happyaron: tp debian插拔电源的时候屏幕会调到最亮，知道原因不？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是器官的器
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
<happyaron> slucx: 没遇到
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> slucx: 我用debian
<happyaron> leeeee: 无聊了？
<yunfan> 做个菊花紧缩手术就解决了
<leeeee> happyaron：没啊 一晃回来看不懂了
<slucx> happyaron: tp本子？
<happyaron> leeeee: yunfan 才是真心专业重口味调戏
<yunfan> happyaron: 只要心里不设下限 哪里都可去得
<cherrot> onlylove, 有钱人。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 他们在歪楼，我灌灌水，我哪里有钱买大三元
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看看帝都可有住人集装箱出租的
<onlylove> yunfan: 看那做啥，肯定违规啊，帝都这寸土寸金的地方
<yunfan> onlylove: 看场所 给民工建的并不违规 而且有空调 卫生间
<leeeee> happyaron：==
 * cherrot 蛋疼的 wine qq 中。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 快别提民工了，我住的地方前几天住进几个民工，我的日子是没法过了，晚上打牌到深夜，白天早早起来闹腾，声音还特别大
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 民工能有码农睡得晚？
<onlylove> cherrot: 让你社不做原生端
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不是码农啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是你架不住一群人整天无所事事打牌
<cherrot> onlylove, 你住的地方真赞。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 打牌就打牌吧，你吆喝那么大动静
<cherrot> onlylove, 天通苑？
<yunfan> onlylove: 总比码农一天无所事事打手枪好啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 那地方不是你们家
<onlylove> yunfan: 忙着呢……和金山较劲
<yunfan> 跟金山什么关系？ 你不是在搞oracle么
<onlylove> cherrot: 没啥，他们走了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，oracle是上班搞，下班搞游戏
<yunfan> 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 我整天给别人干活，前几天弄expect脚本，让人拿走用了，最近又弄了个test case，又让人拿走了，现在让我写oracle自动化安装
<onlylove> yunfan: 我琢磨那个rh6，我干脆给弄个centos的repo算了
<yunfan> onlylove: 靠 说道expect我就火大 你给我弄个一行expect脚本 调用passwd改密码吧
<yunfan> 要用 expect -c 的形式 写成一行
<onlylove> yunfan: 不然手动拖包，还要高依赖
<onlylove> 怎么写一行
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是命令行调用啊 expect -c "xxxx" 这样
<onlylove> 要不把密码写死算了 echo xxxx|passwd xxxx xxxx
<yunfan> onlylove: 这样不行 要是行我早这么干了
<onlylove> yunfan: expect *.exp,都是调用expect脚本的
<onlylove> yunfan: 调用一个写好的文件
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是要在dockerfile里用 没办法引用外部文件
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就不知道怎么写了，那个.exp里面除掉魔术字，第一行就是调用passwd，然后expect ，send expect send
<yunfan> onlylove: 那回车到底是 \r还是\n?
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像是\n
<yunfan> 还有几次send之间要不要sleep?
<onlylove> yunfan: 可以sleep
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了，回车应该是\r，\n是换行
<yunfan> 额 那到底是\r 还是\n 还是\r\n
<onlylove> yunfan: \r
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说sleep我就烦，因为我那个testcase，总是因为sleep 时间不够导致失败，都烦死了快
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后每一步操作我设置了20s，总算太平了
<yunfan> 难道你不用用watch文件的方式？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得我那个expect里面写的是\r
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，是ranorex的testcase
<yunfan> 我喜欢写逻辑正确的测试 而不是效果ok的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西跟踪web页面的元素，如果网页反应迟钝一点，元素没刷出来，然后他就喊，没在10s内找到xx元素，测试失败
<yunfan> 10s还找不到元素 这网页得多屌啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 说白了就和按键精灵似的，模拟人安装一个插件
<onlylove> yunfan: 他那个10s很诡异，很快
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，vm卡……很卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 不如用selenium
<onlylove> yunfan: 用啥我说了不算，ranorex用c#写test case
<happyaron> leeeee wzssyqa imtxc : yunfan 一出来，就只剩下 onlylove 还能坚持战斗了
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你做的这个测试是最可怜的那种 很容易被高级脚本代替啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 他俩一伙的
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊……
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你那专业是妹子比较多么？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我学校妹子特别多
 * happyaron wzssyqa 看样子是想再泡几个
<yunfan> 我大学班上男的就10个左右
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边是i18n测试，只要不出乱码啥的，也没啥
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那类学校妹子心眼太多
<leeeee> 还行吧..
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 说了不要文学的 @happyaron
<yunfan> onlylove: 都这么测 难怪质量不行啊 我看u的中文界面字体还一大一小的
<leeeee> 本科大概是 31女18男
<wzssyqa> le
<yunfan> wzssyqa:  我学校又不是文学的
<happyaron> 神马专业？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 一人接近分俩
<onlylove> yunfan: 这样的算bug
<yunfan> onlylove: 是字体本身有问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然c记算不算就不知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是字体问题没办法
<leeeee> 没啊。。很多同学高中就谈了
<yunfan> 问题是可以换一个啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果字体没问题的话，算bug
<yunfan> leeeee: 现在初中都打炮怀孕了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 一个人分两个多么？
<yunfan> 千年我县里就有一个
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在？真弱，我上学的时候就有个
<leeeee> == 好吧 以后要好好教育小孩
<onlylove> yunfan: 初中
<leeeee> 不能这样
<yunfan> 教育用套就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 算算我现在高中毕业都10年了
<yunfan> 你越禁他越逆反
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 初中生
<leeeee> 就这样。。
<yunfan> 咱们都是从青春期过来的 应该明白哈
<leeeee> 也太不好了吧
<yunfan> 初中生已经不小了 有的人初三毕业不就进社会了嘛
<leeeee> 关于性教育 我们大学那会才知道一点
<leeeee> 以前高中谈恋爱的都少
<leeeee> 不可能会越轨。。
<cherrot> leeeee, 你在哪上的学。。
<yunfan> 呵呵  这个我小学就跟我哥去录像厅了
<leeeee> 湖北。。
<leeeee> 怎么了
<onlylove> leeeee: 性教育初中就开始了吧，健康教育课
<onlylove> leeeee: 老师不认真教就是了
<yunfan> 是啊 高中根本谈不上越轨
<leeeee> 没有啊。。我们没有讲过。。
<yunfan> 古人难道不是13,14结婚么
<onlylove> yunfan: 古人寿命短
<leeeee> 现在是20,22
<yunfan> 寿命短又不是jj短
<wzssyqa> 话说我们高中的时候，只有女生有那课
<onlylove> yunfan: 存活率低，结婚晚的话，孩子少
<yunfan> onlylove: 古人又不是因为这个原因才早结婚的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那时候姑娘大了嫁不出去，会被认为有问题
<yunfan> 再说了 我说的是古人也很早结婚 但是生孩子又没问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 年纪大了养孩子才容易有问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个不光是社会压力 女孩子一定年龄不出嫁在一定时期还会违法的 比如越王勾践卧薪尝胆的时候就颁布过法令的
<onlylove> yunfan: 勾践那特殊时期
<yunfan> onlylove: 主要目的就是增值人口
<yunfan> 繁殖人口
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> yunfan: 冷兵器么，人多就能赢
<yunfan> 古人一代又一代的早婚早育 还不是把文明搞到了现在这地步
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算到热兵器，你看二战，不也是输给了人口不足
<yunfan> 可见早婚早育没啥大不了的 只不过现在的小孩 初中高中人生观还没确定 虽然可以生孩子 但也许过个几年又后悔
<yunfan> 所以提倡要带套 不要搞出人命来
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，那时候一旦流行病，就死一片
<yunfan> 人都是要死的
<onlylove> yunfan: 正常死，和大批量非正常死亡不一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 欧洲的黑死病和鼠疫
<yunfan> onlylove: 死就死呗 只要不死绝就行
<yunfan> 不过真死绝也没啥 我死后管他洪水滔天
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以那时候的人口总体上生存率不高
<leeeee> 我的天啊
<leeeee> 你们俩。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 到清朝灭亡，中国人口是四亿
<leeeee> 好有爱
<leeeee> 在一起吧
<yunfan> leeeee: 你来推炮么？
<happyaron> leeeee: 点赞
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个貌似是从电视剧还是哪里的四万万人口来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个是真的
<leeeee> 推炮是什么
<onlylove> happyaron: 再吓点给destine打小报告去
<yunfan> leeeee: 呵呵
<onlylove> leeeee: 想知道？
<happyaron> onlylove: 随意啊，lol
<leeeee> destine是什么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^^^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 丫的翅膀硬了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 早就硬了……
<onlylove> leeeee: aron的媳妇
<yunfan> 已经ex了吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是啦
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经ex了。
<yunfan> 你看 你信息过时了
<onlylove> leeeee: 不过现在不是了
<yunfan> 我可是经常维护这种信息
<leeeee> 哦。。原来 蓉蓉姐。。
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道前几天闹别扭，也听jiero说过，不太相信
<happyaron> 差不多半年了都
<onlylove> happyaron: 那时候有人还说要打漂亮的复仇仗，结果就这样啊
<leeeee> onlylove：？
<onlylove> happyaron: (#‵′)凸
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得自己不care了，一切才有可能吧
<leeeee> 报复谁
<yunfan> onlylove: 这没坏处 男多女烧
<onlylove> leeeee: 想听八卦不
<yunfan> 男多女少  多换换 大家才有机会
<leeeee> 想~~星星眼
<onlylove> leeeee: 乖~~找aron问去，我怕被kickban
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这么大的八卦你竟然不知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 于是大家的信息是都没update么……
<leeeee> 你来更呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 他们的不知道，我是知道了，半信半疑
<leeeee> 蓉蓉~~
<onlylove> happyaron: 觉得略可惜
<happyaron> onlylove: 你知道的也已经很久没update了
<leeeee> 来讲讲看
<happyaron> leeeee: 额别急
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: leeeee 正在色色的看着你
<happyaron> 说实话头绪有点多，我不知道咋说呢……
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero给我讲过的
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然，只是结果
<happyaron> onlylove: 他也就只知道几个月前的事……
 * wzssyqa 卖八卦，
<yunfan> 讨论这个很无聊 不如说说尺寸
<leeeee> 开启深夜八卦模式
<onlylove> happyaron: 最近几个月他在和啾啾纠结
<leeeee> 滋滋滋滋
<leeeee> 下面有请今天的男猪脚
<happyaron> 。。。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉
<onlylove> leeeee: 没啥意思你不如去贴吧剑网3吧看818
<leeeee> 不
<onlylove> leeeee: 各种神奇的，刷新三观的千里送
<leeeee> 行
<leeeee> 不
<leeeee> 行
<yunfan> leeeee: 你今年多大？
<leeeee> 蓉蓉
<leeeee> 快讲啊
<leeeee> 23
<onlylove> yunfan: 硕士答辩
<yunfan> 23好瘦啊
<leeeee> 23好平哦
<yunfan> 23A么
<happyaron> 妹的介个肿么开头啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 会讲故事那个，咋开头？
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了
<leeeee> 23负A
<leeeee> 讲啊
<yunfan> 呵呵 陨石坑了
<leeeee> 姐等着呢
<cherrot> 今天难得的热闹啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你被甩了，然后很痛苦
<cherrot> leeeee, 你比我还小。。。
<leeeee> 小兔子乃好
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊 神马
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐
<leeeee> 被甩了？
<happyaron> 被挖墙脚了啊
<leeeee> 太爆炸了吧
<happyaron> 之后就不痛苦了
<leeeee> 劈腿？
<leeeee> 不是吧。。
<yunfan> 劈腿为何不找我？
<leeeee> 很少有。。
<leeeee> 女的
<cherrot> happyaron, 啊？ 不会吧。。什么时候的事？
<leeeee> 劈腿诶
<onlylove> leeeee: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3054269671
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【喜闻乐见】我和玩剑三的萨比男朋友分手了ovo简直就是渣男_剑网3吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> leeeee: 以后劈腿记得找我
<yunfan> 给你打六折
 * cherrot 妈蛋为什么都是同样的剧情
<cherrot> leeeee, 以后劈腿记得找我 给你打55折
<yunfan> cherrot: 把我联系方式也给你ex发一份 劈腿找我
<happyaron> 介个，我怎么感觉一梗概之后就没东西了呢？
<yunfan> cherrot: 我觉得你ex比阿容的好看
<cherrot> yunfan, 真没良心。。
<yunfan> 结果那天刚夸你 你就悲剧了 cherrot
<cherrot> yunfan, 是好看 可是又矮胸又平
<cherrot> yunfan, 你这乌鸦嘴
<happyaron> 开启比ex时间了？
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> 这样 wzssyqa 直接出局了……
<yunfan> cherrot: 你这人啊 对ex恶言相向 小心传出去 以后骗不到炮
<leeeee> onlylove：看不懂游戏
<cherrot> yunfan, 现在好多了
<happyaron> leeeee: 你又肿么了？
<cherrot> happyaron, 什么剧情啊。。我记得之前还加过她 gtalk啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 和游戏没多大关系，就当时在世纪佳缘认识的
<yunfan> cherrot: 被后任柔大了？
<leeeee> 太混乱了
<leeeee> 不是在讲蓉蓉的事么
<cherrot> yunfan, 想多了你。。
<leeeee> 跳跃性好大
<cherrot> yunfan, 勇敢的追求我ex去吧 她喜欢大叔 你这种抠脚的就不清楚了 lol
<onlylove> leeeee: 和你说，金山想打败暴雪，一不小心打败了世纪佳缘和百合
<yunfan> cherrot: 三人行 必有我师 你应该多跟ex的后任切磋切磋 找到空挡就骗一炮
<cherrot> yunfan, 赞
<happyaron> cherrot: 没啥剧情了都，就人家做个选择呗。
<yunfan> cherrot: 我就是大叔 你确实太娘 没办法
<happyaron> leeeee: 你跟不上了？
<yunfan> 不过你又不亏 怕什么 做人别想不开
<cherrot> yunfan, 尼玛 我哪里看着娘了
<yunfan> 闷声大开炮
<yunfan> cherrot: 你跟jeiro都比较娘
<yunfan> jiero
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 本来就没啥剧情
<leeeee> 跟不上。。
<leeeee> 你们在讲什么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯啊
<leeeee> OL 你说的我不懂
<yunfan> cherrot: 千万要记得 鸡胡也是胡
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 好吧，我讲吧
<leeeee> 什么金山暴雪
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 他们在瞎扯
<happyaron> 现在看分手是个毛事……
<cherrot> yunfan, 什么意思。。
<yunfan> cherrot:
<cherrot> happyaron, 赞
<yunfan> cherrot: 就是开一炮总比YY好
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 一开源妹子，跟她好了，中间n年，合合分分
<leeeee> 你们这些
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 后来就真分了
<leeeee> 开源是什么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 开源妹子这个词不对……
<leeeee> 哦。。好纠结的样子
<yunfan> 开源嘛 大家都可以来
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 所以这是你入手aron的好时候
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我妹子不管哪任都不闭源的。
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 过期不候
<happyaron> wtf
<happyaron> 写错了
<happyaron> 都不开源的
<yunfan> happyaron: 刚才那句我已经截图作为铁证了
<happyaron> 妹的最近写这方面的文档写太多了，得回去查错。
<cherrot> yunfan, 不错
<leeeee> 什么意思？
<happyaron> 介个不要闹
<yunfan> happyaron: 以后等你有了新妹子我拿这句出来 希望你能给予兑现哈
<onlylove> leeeee: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3012606941
<leeeee> 我才不干趁虚而入的事呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯，lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 哈哈 截图铁证
<wzssyqa> happyaron: …看吧，的确有意思吧
<happyaron> cherrot: OK 啊～
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<cherrot> leeeee, 阿荣不虚  你就赶紧入了吧
<yunfan> 趁肾虚而入 傻子才这么干
<cherrot> leeeee, 起码你动心了
<cherrot> yunfan, lol
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> 不过阿容现在肾不虚啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 趁虚而入比直接挖墙角还好点
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> yunfan: 靠，不带这么黑我的
<cherrot> leeeee, 是啊 他不虚 阳刚着呢
<leeeee> 关我什么事啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 难道要我说你肾虚才叫不黑？
<cherrot> happyaron,  额 难道要我说你肾虚才叫不黑？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: aron肾不虚，所以就与你有关了
<happyaron> 说我不虚才行。
<leeeee> onlylove：我不打游戏 所以你给的看不懂啊  什么剑三啊
<cherrot> leeeee, 一个不虚 一个要趁不虚而入  天作之合 cc happyaron
<yunfan> 太虚伪了 你怎么知道那跟游戏有关系？
 * cherrot 请叫我红领巾
<leeeee> happyaron：虚不虚有意义么 无语 重要的是 不要揽上身
<leeeee> 蠢死了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 心疼了
<leeeee> 疼你妹
<leeeee> 看着丫往里跳
<leeeee> 傻
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你还有妹妹？ 介绍我认识
<cherrot> 顶楼上
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 这个真没有
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不要藏私 我其实是好男人的
<happyaron> 。。。
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我也不想私藏
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 等咱们做了亲戚以后你才感受得到
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 你过于猥琐了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 婚前婚后又不一样
<happyaron> leeeee: 嘛？
<happyaron> leeeee: 刚才溜号了……
<yunfan> 我这是趁着婚前放开一把 婚后就守着老婆了
<yunfan> 把以后几十年的猥琐都提前放掉了
<leeeee> 别问我
<happyaron> leeeee: 哎呀，这种事情都无所谓的
<happyaron> leeeee: 神马都有所谓，就太不经黑了。
<leeeee> == 好吧 您牛逼
<yunfan> 嘿嘿更健康 嘿嘿更粗壮
<happyaron> leeeee: 这都不是事儿的事
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 咻咻呢？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 去了支付宝了？
<leeeee> 好可怜啊 蓉坚强
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 光嘿不咻对身体有害的
<happyaron> leeeee: 妹的
<leeeee> 我是你姐
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 人家是真心疼你了
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 错了。。。
 * wzssyqa 爆料： happyaron 就喜欢姐
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 这个倒是真的
<yunfan> 早就知道阿容喜欢御姐
<leeeee> 姐只是年龄大
<leeeee> 而已
 * cherrot happyaron 就喜欢姐
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 口味这种事情，解释不清楚的
<leeeee> 随便吧 随你们怎么说
<yunfan> 年龄大咪咪小 身体轻口味重
<leeeee> == 卧槽
<yunfan> 这叫御姐贫乳腐女控
<happyaron> yunfan: 妹的……
<yunfan> 阿容我还给你推荐一个人 nyfair
<yunfan> 明天等她上来给你介绍下
<leeeee> 原来蓉蓉喜欢这种。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 我要求没那么低……
<happyaron> yunfan: 这种不能乱黑。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 这要求可不低 不过你这趣味真低
<happyaron> yunfan: 毁我后半生啊
<yunfan> 就想着要小妹子大胸清纯什么的tag
<yunfan> 这个tag信不得的
<happyaron> yunfan: 哥除了可以接受年龄大之外其他都是正常趣味……
<yunfan> happyaron: 正常的低级趣味
<yunfan> 额 居然给我帽子了 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 看我大开杀戒
<happyaron> lol 让你激动一下而已
<yunfan> 原来是给错了
<yunfan> 我本想大开杀戒的
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> 我以前就说过 给我上帽子 我就随机踢一半人
<yunfan> 下回做个脚本 刚才反应太慢了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不跟你们八卦了
<leeeee> 说了半天也没说清楚
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 本来就是情节超级简单的
<cherrot> lol
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 想知更多细节，贿赂我
<happyaron> leeeee: 真心简单爆了
<leeeee> 贿赂你个大头鬼
<leeeee> 你还要追那妹纸不？
<happyaron> leeeee: 满足不了你的好奇心。
<yunfan> 行了 电影看完了
<yunfan> 明天再来跟你们bb
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 必然追啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哪个？
 * happyaron 这个是不是又歧义……
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 难道刚看到希望就放弃么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥。。。
<happyaron> 为毛就我一个不明真相的。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 细节就你知道的多了。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我问指哪个啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不过主意都比较叟
<wzssyqa> l5e长尾巴，现原型了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦我知道了
<happyaron> leeeee_ leeeee +10086我知道了，卖真相
<leeeee_> 我掉线了
<leeeee_> 什么东西
<onlylove> 你们……我818都看完了
<onlylove> 唉……
<happyaron> leeeee_: 我知道刚才你们说，袜子追不追了是指哪个
<leeeee_> onlylove：下次你也自己 我去看
<leeeee_> 写。。
<leeeee_> happyaron：你见过了？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 818那个半夜不睡觉和一群大男人混在一起聊天的妹子？
<happyaron> leeeee_: 电灯泡都当过了。
<if_else> leeeee_: ...
<happyaron> leeeee_: 又当僚机，又当电灯泡，又给出馊主意。我对得起兄弟吧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 多大瓦数的，节能的还是白炽灯
<leeeee_> if_else：嗨~
<leeeee_> happyaron：感受如何
<happyaron> leeeee_: 他磨磨唧唧的。
<leeeee_> happyaron：==
<onlylove> leeeee_: 记得早点睡，不然黑眼圈又重了
<leeeee_> onlylove：8我没意思
<onlylove> leeeee_: 我已经把网游玩成单机了，没啥可8的
<leeeee_> onlylove：已经很晚了
<onlylove> leeeee_: 刚过12点，还来得及
<leeeee_> onlylove：你8网游我也听不懂。。
<leeeee_> 好吧 睡了
<onlylove> leeeee_: 如果这样，我更没什么可以8的了，要不你去天涯看吧，天涯的818不少
<leeeee_> 没啥八卦的了
<if_else> leeeee_: 你被 onlylove 表白了？
<if_else> onlylove: 你表白了。。。
<happyaron> leeeee_: 出八卦了
<happyaron> leeeee_: 不要走
<onlylove> if_else: 然后被发卡了
<leeeee_> == 哪有。。
<happyaron> leeeee_: onlylove 表白了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^^^^^
<wzssyqa> 强势围观
<leeeee_> happyaron：你。。
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 被表白是好事吧
<happyaron> leeeee_: 证明你的优秀而已
<leeeee_> 不是啊
<leeeee_> 你们在说啥？
<happyaron> leeeee_: 唉，别紧张童鞋。
<leeeee_> 我没紧张啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: onlylove 助你们性福
<leeeee_> 只是莫名其妙
<happyaron> leeeee_: 那就换个话题吧
<leeeee_> onlylove：你怎么了？
<wzssyqa> leeeee_: 莫名其妙被表白
<happyaron> onlylove: 机会来了
<leeeee_> ==
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 大段表白，上！
<leeeee_> 受不了你们一群人
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 帮你开个头，自从你在irc上说第一句话开始
<onlylove> leeeee_: 撤吧，看他们瞎起哄实在无聊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 人家迟迟不撤，就是等你表白呢
<happyaron> 好啦不拿这事起哄了，黑过了。
<leeeee_> 嗯。。
<leeeee_> 睡啦 各位亲~~
<leeeee_> 晚安~~
<onlylove> wzssyqa: happyaron 老实讲，l5e很不听话，和她说过多少次，熬夜黑眼圈厉害，就是不听
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家走了，老实交代，是不是看上了
<wzssyqa> onlylove 兄，我们懂
<happyaron> onlylove: 不黑你
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要qq号不》
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我这有
<onlylove> happyaron: 看上看不上的，没用
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 要照片不？
<cherrot> onlylove, 说实话 看上明天弟兄们就帮忙说道说道
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我自己都万年不上qq，你给我那个有啥用
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 你们线下还认识啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 别闹
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 照片我有
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 为了妹子，重新用qq啊
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 不认识
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 那天她要我妹子照片，顺便要了她了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 别起哄了……有些事我不想提，就是你们所谓的8卦
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 都发来瞅瞅呗 大晚上的 提提神
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那个挂了，换一个嘛
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 这个不给
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 论坛有
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 有些事……就那样吧
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 对啊，一个新的机会摆在眼前嘛
<onlylove> cherrot: 我现在还是对相机兴趣更多一点，可惜招行不给我批卡
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不想追一个长得和熊猫很像的妹子
<happyaron> onlylove: 我可能6月入5d3
<wzssyqa> on
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你应该见过她的素颜，知道啥样
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 脸还行啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪
<cherrot> onlylove, 交行额度达
 * happyaron 不知道啥样的路过。
<onlylove> happyaron: 再买个50mmf1.2呗
<happyaron> onlylove: 1850吧还是
<happyaron> on
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者35mm或者85的也成
<onlylove> happyaron: 1855？5d3的套头比1855好多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 50mm 1.8定焦
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是黑眼圈真的……我说啥好，
<happyaron> onlylove: 套头可能会要2470 f/4l
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 黑眼圈是想你想的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 别黑他啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，能不提那个痰盂么，你都买5d3了，不上f1.2的红圈？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 这个最好治了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个1.8的，对不起5d3的身份
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 她自己熬夜熬的管我毛事
<happyaron> onlylove: 2470 f2.8没有IS和微距
<onlylove> happyaron: 弄个套头，买个熟悉的定焦，就差不多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 微距？百微
<happyaron> onlylove: 套头就是2470 f/4l了，这个带微距的
<happyaron> onlylove: 套头最理想选择
<onlylove> happyaron: 是啊，可是总有最熟悉的焦段，买个那个焦段的定焦，不亏的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那个等以后在考虑
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪都有钱买5d3了8k的额度嫌少，老实说，招行给我5K的额度我就心满意足
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然，你要是经常拍微距的话，还是买个百微
<happyaron> onlylove: 之前拿18200练手，发现我最喜欢的焦段2470基本够用了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，先买套机，然后熟悉了再一点点加
<onlylove> happyaron: 就是说你不会超过70mm？不对吧，至少有个85的人像吧？
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果不超过70的话，据说有两个最常用的，一个是35，一个是50
<onlylove> happyaron: 镜头基本就那俩红圈了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要是有相机买定焦，也就看看35和50不带红圈的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天看佳能那个40的饼干不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 一千出头的样子
<onlylove> happyaron: 35的l头一万多，普通的2K多，
<onlylove> happyaron: 50的l也是一万，普通的1.4两千多，1.8才600
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 身为一个中国人，最大的痛苦时忍受别人“推己及人”的次数，比世界上任何地方的人都要多。--王小波 
<onlylove> 睡去
 * cherrot 终于下载完了 睡去。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-22
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 建议大家不要在生产环境中使用Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS，至少过一年再说。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459879 前不久在某台生产环境中的服务器上使用了Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS，结果各种坑啊。不得已又装回了Debian 7.5。 我就纳闷了，做为LTS版不应该是这样的表现啊。于是
<^k^>  ─> 我将Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS上的软件包版本，和其他发行版做了个比较。结果令人吃惊：Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS的软件包版本非常新，甚至 …
<roylez> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ddf0f092gw1egl45qeur1j20bu0h90v7.jpg
<onlylove> yunfan: 之前没用过echo改密码，今天试了试，然后很郁闷
<onlylove> yunfan: http://xingxjhui.blog.163.com/blog/static/215545164201332675347466/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu echo "password" | passwd --stdin myuser - xingxjhui的日志 - 网易博客
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 升级了google-chrome, fvwm 的jumpexe 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459881 我的jumpexe 函数是从网上抄的 DestroyFunc JumpExec AddToFunc JumpExec + I All ($0) WindowListFunc + I None ($0) Exec exec $* & 定义了一个绑定 Key F2 A A JumpExec google-chrome 用34版本的google-chrome-stable , 按F2 会聚焦到chrome 或者
<^k^>  ─> 开启一个chrome. 但是升级了google-chrome, 按F2 会不停的打开新的chrome 窗口。 怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2014-05- …
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> 时至今日，才知道当时傻乎乎的把centos的最小镜像从硬盘上删除是多么愚蠢
<eexpress> 最小镜像没多大，10秒就下载了吧
<freeflying> roylez: 低俗啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 看到度娘门口了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你路过没看到？
<onlylove> eexpress: 400m,我这边显示还有1小时40分钟
<imtxc> onlylove: 一伙人打着横幅，不知道要做啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 没注意
<imtxc> onlylove: 我怕保安打我，没敢拍
<eexpress> 咋有400M...
<eexpress> 太大了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我坐362的时候，看到地铁门口有度娘外卖
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 398
<eexpress> 外卖，是说妓？
<onlylove> eexpress: 外卖就是外卖，比方说KFC的外送
<eexpress> onlylove: momo 你不明白娼妓的含义嘛。lol
<eexpress> 一个有房，一个外卖。
<onlylove> eexpress: 理解，娼是娼，妓是妓，娼只提供啪啪啪，妓要吹拉弹唱都会
<eexpress> 这是你现代版本的理解
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正十来号人
<imtxc> onlylove: 穿这统一T，打着横幅
<onlylove> eexpress: 毛现代版，古代这个意思
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在东莞的那些，不都叫妓，啥时候叫娼了，
<onlylove> eexpress: 按标准叫法，那些是娼
<eexpress> 你还是没理解重点
<onlylove> eexpress: 你的重点一般人理解不了
<eexpress> 有房的，有门面的，才是娼。
<onlylove> imtxc: 度娘房子那么大
<eexpress> 自己就是老板
<onlylove> eexpress: 没有的是暗娼
<eexpress> 你说外卖嘛。
<onlylove> eexpress: 看过悲催世界没
<eexpress> 不看乱七八糟的东西。lol
<onlylove> 公司网络不允许多线程，单线程才50K不到的速度，这打算闹哪样
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来是这样  不过我还是很想知道如何用expect改
<eexpress> expect就一交互处理。有啥好的。
<imtxc> onlylove: 平安保险付钱居然用的是支付宝
<yunfan> imtxc: 这不是挺方便？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我以为他们用自己家的银行转账呢
<imtxc> 效率还挺高，上次截肢的费用这就给我了
<onlylove> yunfan: expect不能单行吧……
 * onlylove 苦逼的写oracle安装初始化脚本……
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice表格的绝对引用快捷键是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459883 以前都是用手输入，现在想弄个明白。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyu_kunshan — 2014-05-22 10:23
<onlylove> 下载了114m了，怎么还2小时……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 服务器偶尔就不能连接上网页也打不开，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459884 我是用办公室一台普通联想台式机安装的 Ubuntu 14.04sever .通过路由器连接到网络。有独立 ip. 安装了 网页， 还有 ssh 连接。 平时速度很快。 昨天晚上 8 点发现在家不能 ssh 连接上服
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 编译了个AMULE2.3.1,打出的包很好用，为何才2.9M http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459885 编译了个AMULE2.3.1,打出的包很好用，为何才2.9M，下了别人的都25M左右 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-05-22 10:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.07安装软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459886 请问在Ubuntu12.07版本上如何安装软件中心。如果有教程或网址提供一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Johnson AAA — 2014-05-22 10:32
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 早啊
<imtxc> 北京有啥拍照片儿的好地方呢
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-61-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:33:33 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 想在善和恶中作造物主的人，必须首先是个破坏者，并砸烂一切价值。也就是说，最大的恶属于最高的善。不过，后者是创造性的善。--尼采 
<gfrog> imtxc: 拍啥？
<gfrog> imtxc: 白天妹子大白腿去国贸西单王府井，晚上妹纸大白腿去后海工体三里屯
<onlylove> 擦，oracle还要装jre？
<gfrog> eexp: 渣渣神
<imtxc> gfrog: 三里屯什么时候都可以拍大腿吧
<imtxc> 传说三里屯才是北京的夏天
<gfrog> imtxc: 你都知道了还问啥
<onlylove> gfrog: 你确定 imtxc的光圈够大，iso够高，快门够快？
 * imtxc 又不打算拍腿
<gfrog> onlylove: 只要他小心口水别淌相机上就没啥事
<eexp> 光圈够大，难道是远距离偷拍？
<gfrog> imtxc: 拍胸？ 也一样。
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> eexp: 远距离偷拍是长焦好吧
 * imtxc 周末去哪里呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 城际去天津看海
<eexp> 不是躺地上，仰拍？ imtxc
<onlylove> eexp: 大光圈是为了暗光条件下缩短快门时间
<gfrog> imtxc: 来回1小时
<zhan> eexp: 上那么多马甲啊。
<eexp> 远距离，当然要光圈大
<onlylove> zhan: 什么叫马甲，神机器多，一台机器一个id
<eexp> zhan: 没，一个啊。你咋好久不出来，生孩子去了？
<happyaron> onlylove: 1.8应该够我用了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 50 1.8
<onlylove> gfrog: 远距离和大光圈啥关系……
<zhan> eexp: 生孩子是阿姨你的功能啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你买5d3才买那个，你太……再怎么着，也得50mmf1.4吧
<eexp> 采光不足，你看不清的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 1.8那个是塑料玩具
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼，乖，说实话，干嘛去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 玩没意思了可以出掉，反正也不贵。
<zhan> eexp: 你的小娃都快到找妹子的时候了吧
<onlylove> zhan: 听说已经定亲了
<eexp> 早有3个老婆了
<happyaron> onlylove: 对我更主要的问题是怎么买机器最便宜
<gfrog> onlylove: 光圈越大景深越浅，不过超焦距模式就无所谓了，都是实像
<onlylove> 靠……这么快
<eexp> happyaron: 啥不要，送我
<happyaron> eexp: 还没买呢
<zhan> onlylove: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，日淘撒
<onlylove> gfrog: 你看ee神，远距离要大光圈
<happyaron> gfrog: 求靠谱的购买渠道啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 淘啥啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 科贸
<gfrog> onlylove: 万一人家是800的镜头呢。
<eexp> onlylove: 你没学习基础知识吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不说要带啥东西来着……
<onlylove> gfrog: 800mm？
<gfrog> happyaron: 日淘撒
<freeflying> gfrog: keen的鞋子？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那应该都比京东更不靠谱啊
<gfrog> onlylove: .
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁给我日淘去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 上次你说的不是这个…… 化妆品？
<onlylove> happyaron: nyfair
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 对哈
<onlylove> eexp: 长焦头有三脚架，可以延长快门时间
<happyaron> onlylove: 算税的话，不会比hk更贵么
<eexp> 延长，动态会模糊的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你让候总还是谁，去日本的时候给你带回来
<happyaron> onlylove: 猴叔儿现在不去日本了
<gfrog> happyaron: 这几天还真有人在日本，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 靠谱的话真心求带
<gfrog> happyaron: yaguang-san
<happyaron> gfrog: 就他一人?
<gfrog> happyaron: .
<happyaron> 我问问他去
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是我还是准备走转运了，日亚转中国飞快啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你也要日淘东西？
<gfrog> happyaron: ilce6k撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 那一起呗？
<gfrog> happyaron: 赶紧的
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃淘不？
 * gfrog 得先去查查额度够不够刷无敌伞的，囧
<eexp> 啥东西，一定要去日本买
<happyaron> gfrog: 我还想知道日淘要多少钱。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 日亚查撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 日亚基本是最便宜的？
<gfrog> happyaron: 去美亚比撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 又必要比hk不
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃有路子从hk带就比撒
<happyaron> gfrog: hao...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你淘吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮我捎点化妆品回来就好
<happyaron> gfrog: hk貌似只能实体店
<freeflying> happyaron: google拼音确实不如搜狗啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 有路子让人从hk买了带过关
<onlylove> freeflying: google拼音不弹窗
<happyaron> freeflying: :)
<happyaron> onlylove: 搜狗也不弹啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 就这一条甩搜狗几条街
<freeflying> onlylove: 手机上咋弹
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，手机啊……
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以，发link撒
<happyaron> onlylove: linux上也不弹
<freeflying> gfrog: 你能晚上下单不
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在用瘟都死
<gfrog> freeflying: 晚上不带本子回家啊。
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天吧
<gfrog> freeflying: link mail我就好
<gfrog> freeflying: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/22501 猴总找到这个了木有？
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃这才是高大上啊
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 海淘虚拟信用卡US Unlocked简介 可验证AVS_其他分类_经验盒子_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 晚上回家不工作
<gfrog> freeflying: 不带本子？ 屌丝啊，家里没电脑用
<imtxc> gfrog: 5d3?
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> imtxc: 赞错人了
<imtxc> onlylove: 科贸里面买超过 1.5 元的东西都不靠谱
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然了， 1.5 元以下的除了晚报别的也都不靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: aron想找地方买，咱当然要找个水深的地方让aron试试深浅
<gfrog> onlylove: 小心丫在输入法里设个炸弹，检测到你的帐号就‘rm -rf /*’
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<onlylove> gfrog: 我用ibus
<kengdie> 电驴N01服务器连接不上怎么回事？
<gfrog> onlylove: 你猜ibus是谁维护？
<onlylove> gfrog: 难道是aron?
<kengdie> 各种连接断开/
<onlylove> gfrog: 么事，我不用root的
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦，你入的a6k 对吧
<gfrog> onlylove: apt-get changelog ibus-pinyin看看撒
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 天津看海靠谱？ 一天能回来不
 * imtxc 还没见过大点儿的湖。。。。
 * imtxc 还没见过任何非人工的湖
<gfrog> imtxc: 轻松往返，北京南半小时到天津，1小时到塘沽
<happyaron> onlylove: 科贸买过些东西的，不过都单价1块以内
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是晚报么，那你应该上当了
<happyaron> imtxc: 没事，就一板插针。估计坑了我一块钱的样子。但能用了。
<imtxc> C 开头的那种火车就是城际？
<onlylove> gfrog: 那lidaobing是哪个
<happyaron> onlylove: rm -rf $HOME/* 应该也行。
<gfrog> onlylove: 就是lidaobing
<happyaron> onlylove: 道哥多年不碰这些东西了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 看起来靠谱，我查查攻略去，别到了塘沽再找不到海
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，我的rm有alias
<onlylove> happyaron: rm -i
<happyaron> onlylove: \rm -rf $HOME/*
<gfrog> imtxc: 塘沽有航母，不过门票160
<happyaron> onlylove: 多谢提醒
<onlylove> happyaron: 你妹！
<gfrog> imtxc: 不想看航母，离车站不远就是海河滨海公园，还有大沽口炮台啥的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 你上周去的那个地方是水长城？
<gfrog> imtxc: 上周我绕了一圈
<imtxc> 现在各种人拍照都跳起来拍是什么个情况？
<imtxc> 以为跳起来就看不到身高和身材么
<^k^> imtxc: define:现在各种人拍照都跳起来拍 2014年4月29日 |...| 店员捡到别人钱包|各种|翻|各种拍照|还往里面塞名片，我阻止反而被批三观有 ... 罗 小姐：她们在|拍照|，拍完一张(姿势)以后，阿姨们又整齐地排成一排，|跳起来|喊“耶” ... 法晚记者：|现在|在法国旅游的游客，这种情况(因
<^k^>  ─> 声音大引起注意)常见吗？ ... 当时 注意她们的人也不会很多，因为都是各个国家的游客，很多人都很high地 ...
<finn_linus> oops
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/311509
<eexp> 认识不
<onlylove> 疯了，给rh改centos的repo
<onlylove> 这要一个个包下载安装，得多久
<gfrog> onlylove: no zuo no die why you try
<onlylove> gfrog: 肿么了……不安全么……
<onlylove> gfrog: 算了，我去找下rh的内网iso去
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这边下载也不快……50K
<onlylove> gfrog: 懒得搞了，直接把cifs的那个iso给mount下，
<yunfan> 挫 lxc有问题 我用apt-get看maintainer 那个是个邮件列表 昨天发个邮件过去 到现在还没审核通过
<yunfan> happyaron: 给你介绍下 nyfair 符合你的标准之一
<imtxc> cherrot: 有啥批量 raw 出 jpg 的办法
<cherrot> imtxc: darktable啊
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨你传播啥呢。。。
<zhan> eexp: 喊警察来抓你
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu 13.04 死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459889 情况是这样的： 打开火狐或者谷歌浏览器看视频，看不了多久，几十分钟吧，然后画面会很卡，关掉以后去刷微博，依然不流畅，不过听音乐没问题。 这种情况下，如果再继续看视频，一般几分钟后就会死机。有时
<^k^>  ─> 候不看视频，光是浏览网页也会死机。 死机后，出现命令行满屏的英文信息，这时候任何操作都是无效的，所以无法截屏。只有 …
<happyaron> yunfan: 啊？
<imtxc> imagebin 在 fx 里面怎么添加例外？ onlylove
<imtxc> eexp: 神
<imtxc> eexp: 求种子，球下载地址
<imtxc> eexp: msg 过来 lol
<zhan> ...
<imtxc> 我来批判一下
<zhan> imtxc: 不要被依依阿姨骗了啊
<imtxc> zhan: 你的意思是，他可能会给我葫芦娃的种子？
<zhan> imtxc: 他都没种...
<imtxc> eexp: 图种菊熊
<liuchong> surface pro3 真难看，最讨厌前面黑后面白/银的配色了，要么全黑要么全白
<zhan> imtxc: 看。调戏你一下就跑了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个不是例外，你只能点继续访问，因为这个是google的blacklist
<onlylove> imtxc: 例外是那种证书不可信的那种
<imtxc> onlylove: 根本就没有继续的按钮
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就是这不是危险网站，反正在右下角
<zhan> imtxc: 有个忽略
<imtxc> 好小的字
<imtxc> 看到了
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕CCIE
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，oracle那个response文件，tmd多长啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 没研究过
<onlylove> happyaron: 这要自动slient安装，得配多少参数，疯了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 节哀
<gfrog>  huntxu hmm?
<huntxu> gfrog: 每天一拜，有益身心
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 能否实现在root window 画一个区域，启动一个制定程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459891 例如鼠标右键或者左键在root window上画一个100x100的区域，然后就在这个区域启动一个和区域大小差不多的应用程序，例如urxvt. 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2014-05-22 13:38
<gfrog> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<leeeee> 怎么又发生暴恐了。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 哪里
<leeeee> 新疆
<leeeee> http://news.xinhuanet.com/video/2014-05/22/c_126534528.htm
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> 这64系统上跑64bit的oracle还要一堆32的lib是闹哪样
<onlylove> oracle的dev得多大的脑洞
<leeeee> 。。。
<leeeee> 一直不明白。。
<leeeee> 脑洞是什么
<leeeee> 也是什么二次元的说法么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 脑袋有洞会进水
<onlylove> leeeee: 洞越大进水越多
<leeeee> == 就是脑子进水的曲折说法？
 * zenNamaste 什么都不知道, 只觉得oracle的dev水平比我高好多, 那我脑洞更多了
<leeeee> zenNamaste：你的刺猬还在吗？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 在.
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 能吃又能睡
<nyfair> imtxc: 批量raw出jpg?我写过个脚本
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 味道怎么样?
<leeeee> imtxc：我们班还有一堆人要去穷游新疆。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还没吃.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板早
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 真的勇士, 敢于用身体去抵挡炸弹.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 下午的call你要不要听
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不会听
<leeeee> zenNamaste：那你是真的还是假的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 到时候你转告给我?
<nyfair> leeeee: 注意人身安全，更注意大脑智商，不要盲目跟风
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 行
<zenNamaste> adam8157: :-)
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 啥?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 记住, 如果不利, 一定要大声反抗
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你懂的
<adam8157> ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 要保护你自己.
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不能让外国人占你便宜
<imtxc> nyfair: 看了看好像没法批量来，每张的参数都不一样
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nyfair 写的东西, 有人工智能的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 针对不同的图片, 设置不同的参数
<leeeee> nyfair：没看懂。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 听起来不错啊，分享一下？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一个64bit的安装包，整天吵吵着，我要这个32位库，我要那个32位库，你是不是也经常干这事
 * zenNamaste 最恨说好的事情, 离截止日期还有好几周呢就来催我, 一下午就能完成的工作. 
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我直接把build-dep放到binary的包里要求一起安装
<cherrot> leeeee: 早啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你也是 DL 驱动么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁不是???
<bcao> zenNamaste, 不干了
<zenNamaste> bcao: 好
<bcao> 陈你们2个老大都在
<zenNamaste> bcao:我现在看到我的cloak我就烦
<zenNamaste> bcao: 我有三个老大呀
<happyaron> 'whois zenNamaste
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你把马甲拖了呗，反正大家还认得你
<leeeee> cherrot：早 中 晚  啊。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 自动得
<cherrot> leeeee: 赞。。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 脑瘫人早
<happyaron> $ ldd fcitx-qimpanel | wc -l
<happyaron> 45
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 自动的, 我问freenode的staff怎么取消这个cloak, 他们说gateway cloak, 取消不了
<bcao> Idamper
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 早.
<bcao> 号线是这个。。
<bcao> `whois
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那换地方呗
<zenNamaste> happyaron: .. .. .. 没地方咬我呀
<zenNamaste> 要
<leeeee> cherrot：兔子不在 你就充当吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你们快去联系腾讯, 出个linuxqq吧, 不然 adam8157 都要被烦死了
 * zenNamaste 大笑
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我才不会, 老子直接不理
<cherrot> leeeee: 充当啥子？
<bcao> webqq多强大
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那天, 我跟他一起等饺子, 我真的是接受不能了. 他不停的给人家卖饺子的提意见.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 去乐文开帖质问吧  为毛不开发linuxqq
 * cherrot 昨天被wine弄哭了 你说我装什么B呢。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 什么衣服太脏呀, 什么勺子是强制消费呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 他怎么就被烦死了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 告诉你个坏消息, 还有一个
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 还有一个???
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 也是唐僧?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 嗯 你会慢慢发现的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 已经在office的?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 是, 神烦 外加智商神低
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 是在说你???
<leeeee> cherrot：充当兔子啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没明白说啥呢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哪天来office请我吃饭, 你就知道了
<cherrot> leeeee: :)
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 兔子, 你还需要冒充兔子?
<zenNamaste> cherrot的意思是不是处女膜?
<bcao> ...
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 是啊 我也觉的  我本来就是兔纸啊 萌萌哒！
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 。。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 擦 你妹
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> cherrot的意思是不是处女膜?  [14:13]
<zenNamaste> <cherrot> zenNamaste: 是啊 我也觉的
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 色大象
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你自己叫这名字, 还说别人色?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 没天理了呀!
<nyfair> webqq虽然不如qq，但比msn skype gtalk hangout之流还是好很多的
<leeeee> cherrot：你是小兔子 不是兔子
<leeeee> nyfair:我之前觉得超级难用啊。。
<cherrot> nyfair: 超级难用 丢消息 资源加载失败 妈蛋
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 丢消息.
<cherrot> nyfair: 什么烂玩意儿  还出个杀马特QQ 更烂
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 作为通讯工具, 丢消息, 完全不能接受
 * adam8157 没有QQ
<cherrot> nyfair: 最基本的需求都满足不了 还做个蛋
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 而且, 丢消息了, 还不提示传送失败, 导致两个人说的完全不同了
<leeeee> 对啊。。。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 对  你以为他收到了 结果没有 最蛋疼
<huntxu> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对呀.
<cherrot> maplebeats: 去乐问 @马哥 好好问问他
<adam8157> cherrot: 贵司有 没有QQ账号的员工么
<cherrot> adam8157: 入职貌似要提供员工QQ
<cherrot> adam8157: 发福利用  但好像也有美提供的 不清楚
<huntxu> cherrot: 5位號吗
<adam8157> cherrot: 看来是高攀不了贵司了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 贵司有 用ubuntu的员工吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦
 * cherrot 忍不了了  改天好好问问去  正好天朝有推linux的迹象
<huntxu> adam8157: 有用unity的吗
<adam8157> huntxu: 有
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 有
<huntxu> 好高大上的C记
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 修unity的那些人, 总得用
<cherrot> huntxu: 5位数的很少了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那可不一定
<cherrot> huntxu: 豆瓣的架构师是5位的 好帅
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 测试unity得人, 总得用吧?
<cherrot> huntxu: 我说人长得
<freeflying> huntxu:  赶快去C记吧
<freeflying> :)
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 开个xnest就好了
<freeflying> huntxu: 昨天基蛙还说要把你找去呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你也补请客啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: .. .. ..
<huntxu> cherrot: 能把我比下去否
<zenNamaste> freeflying: s/补/不/
<huntxu> freeflying: 远离pm2.5
<cherrot> huntxu: 能 你太受了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 穷呀.
<huntxu> freeflying: 广州就没过80过
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 李嘉诚还说他穷呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你穷吗?
<huntxu> cherrot: 我杀伤力弱所以妹子容易近身
<cherrot> huntxu: 这倒是
 * zenNamaste 以子之矛
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 要看跟谁比
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我跟你们比, 太穷了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我跟蛋蛋比也穷啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你啥时候搬地方啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 月底么
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我??????????
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你啥时候来融科呀? 请我吃饭呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 卧槽
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 小帽家给你颁忠诚奖不
 * adam8157 卧槽!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 五年, 给发一个奖杯
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .... .... call??
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我去, 你丫别吓唬我?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不是, 尼码bunus被坑了
<happyaron> adam8157: 肿么了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不认识这个词
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你还有很久啊，淡淡都没拿到
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 他对企业不忠诚
<huntxu> bunus目测是个人名
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是
<adam8157> bonus
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啊? call里说的?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 还没call
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那你坑个毛..
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 一会儿乃call不?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这个月工资和bonus发了, 发现被坑了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 帽帽明天发
<happyaron> zenNamaste: call啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: call是啥
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 拜访
<huntxu> zenNamaste: @_@
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 他们来拜访我, 顺便请我吃饭
 * adam8157 FUCK
<nyfair> 壕！来跟我合作小黄油吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 别理那个南非太空老头了
<adam8157> nyfair: 小黄油?
<happyaron> 那太空老头需要再飞一次了
<happyaron> 要不然ubuntu都推广不动了。
 * adam8157 brb
<freeflying> happyaron: 让马克飞一会
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<bcao> adam8157, 为啥被坑了。。
<bcao> 为毛我投了VMware 他们不给我面试机会。。。
<onlylove> 被rpm安装包搞疯了……还是改centos的源好了
<nyfair> bcao: 来我这里？虽然今不如昔了
<bcao> nyfair, 你是哪里？
<onlylove> bcao: opera
<bcao> nyfair, 公司在哪？
<onlylove> bcao: 魔都
<bcao> 我住的远 。。。
<bcao> 具体位置。。。
<bcao> 太远了。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 用了chromium所以今不如昔
<onlylove> cherrot: maplebeats你俩快push下小马哥，让他把那个烂尾楼修好
<cherrot> onlylove: 反正我也不想干了 索性说点狠的
<onlylove> cherrot: 别，我还指望哪天没路可走投靠你
<cherrot> onlylove: 我就等着阿当施舍我呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 你走了仁家肿么办，嘤嘤嘤
<onlylove> cherrot: 当当不会保养你的
<cherrot> onlylove: 等我被包养成功了，一定会回来看你的！
<onlylove> cherrot: 到时候黄瓜菜都凉了吧
<cherrot> onlylove: 为什么 人家辣么萌
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 卖萌
<leeeee> 可耻
<cherrot> leeeee: 整个人都萌！萌！哒！
<leeeee> 你这样说
<onlylove> 要不要当回复制党……
<leeeee> 感觉整个人
<leeeee> 在 蹦蹦哒
<leeeee> 跳老高了
<cherrot> leeeee: 棒棒哒
 * cherrot lol
<onlylove> cherrot: 需要吃仓鼠先
<leeeee> ==
<cherrot> onlylove: 仓鼠。。。。
<leeeee> == 要不要这么残忍 我以前还养过
<leeeee> 很可爱的
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个梗你不会明白的，你不玩游戏
<onlylove> leeeee: 玩剑三的基本都知道这个梗
<leeeee> ！@！！！
<leeeee> 刚刚走的
<leeeee> 是不是蓉蓉的
<leeeee> EX
<onlylove> leeeee: EX
<imtxc> call 是啥
<leeeee> onlylove：吓。。
<wzssyqa> le
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 这里是有完整日志的
<leeeee> wzssyqa：嗨~~袜子你进展如何
<onlylove> 我！今！天！仓！鼠！又！吃！多！了！感！觉！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<onlylove> leeeee: 这是原文
<cherrot> 我！今！天！仓！鼠！又！吃！多！了！感！觉！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你比我还着急
<leeeee> 吓
<leeeee> 指导老师当然要关心
<onlylove> leeeee: 你急啥，小心袜子说你那啥
<leeeee> 我怎么了
<onlylove> 没怎么……
<adam8157> nyfair: 小黄油是啥啊?
<imtxc> 我!今!天!仓!鼠又!吃!多!了!感!觉!整!个!人!都!萌!萌!哒
<onlylove> adam8157: 小黄油，油猴，论坛总是有些奇怪的词汇
<imtxc> 额，我打的这句怎么短好多
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这复制党明显不合格
<cherrot> imtxc: 手打的啊。。辛苦了。。。
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> 给你们发现了
<onlylove> imtxc: 中文叹号哦
<cherrot> imtxc: 轻抚你的狗头，笑而不语
<happyaron> 我发现用习惯机械键盘以后thinkpad键盘都觉得差意思了。。。
<happyaron> 这就是个坑啊
<leeeee> 噗
<happyaron> 也没觉得机械好很多，反而弄得其他键盘用不习惯了。
<imtxc> happyaron: thinkpad x220 之后的键盘本来就差很多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这不是拿着法拉利欺负奇瑞QQ么
<cherrot> happyaron: 我也觉得 各种不适应
<happyaron> imtxc: x200 t420 t430都用过，打字多了键盘的感觉是一样的。
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: +1
<happyaron> 今天上线不了了，还好没人砍我。
<cherrot> happyaron: 机械确实爽，但现在其他键盘都感觉按不下去了。。
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 我是说按 Function 的时候
<happyaron> o
<imtxc> happyaron: 连成一片的 F1-12, 根本没法儿盲操啊
<happyaron> 这个我倒是没太多需求
 * imtxc 大部分快捷键绑定到 Function 上面了
<nyfair> adam8157: 油猴，greasemonkey，说白了就是浏览器渲染网页前预先执行的自定义javascript
<adam8157> nyfair: 不会js啊....
 * adam8157 <- 是只会C和Bash的笨蛋
 * huntxu <- 是连C和Bash都不会的笨蛋
<nyfair> adam8157: 小黄油，little yellow game，小体积RPGMaker游戏，比较靠谱的说法是女主rpg
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋
<adam8157> nyfair: 土壕项目啊
<imtxc> cherrot: http://www.cuphoto.com.cn/zhuanti/baidu1405.html
<imtxc> cherrot: 快抓紧机会
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 百度云限时特权
 * cherrot 是连C和Bash都不会的笨蛋
 * nyfair 是连C和Bash都不会的笨蛋
<imtxc> cherrot: 妹的，你这不是鄙视我们么，你会 PHP
<cherrot> imtxc: 还以为是云计算。。。前两天申请下了 azure的免费体验
<imtxc> cherrot: 免费打印啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 4æ ¸7G
<nyfair> 求云妹抖
<cherrot> imtxc: 打印。。只会用在过年全家福上。。。
 * zenNamaste 是连C和Bash都不会
<zenNamaste> 的笨蛋
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 你是连复制都不会的脑瘫 lol
<zenNamaste> cherrot: lol~
<onlylove> http://www.cnblogs.com/kerrycode/p/3250775.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ RHEL6 64位系统安装ORACLE 10g 64bit 数据库 - 潇湘隐者 - 博客园
<onlylove> 今天安装oracle10g全指望这个了
 * onlylove 是连C和Bash都不会的笨蛋
<adam8157> onlylove: why not check the Oracle document?
<adam8157> checking
<leeeee> 你们都是兔子附身么
<onlylove> adam8157: 因为oracle不提供10g对rhel6的支持
<adam8157> leeeee: 我属老虎
<adam8157> onlylove: 赞
<bcao> 407.18G/6375.5G
<leeeee> ==
<bcao> 是说我的百度云空间有6T了么。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 我tm check了有什么用
 * imtxc 是连复制粘帖都不会的笨蛋
<adam8157> onlylove: 支持rhel几?
<onlylove> adam8157: 一堆库，都是32的，我下载的是64bit的包
<onlylove> adam8157: 3和4
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> adam8157: 6的话，需要11g
 * imtxc 发现自己拍的照片没两张值得打印的......
 * bcao +1
<zenNamaste> bcao: 现在baidu pan不能用来看av了, 6t有毛用?
<bcao> zenNamaste, 是么，为什么不能了
<zenNamaste> bcao: 你试试, 他会说内容不好, 不让离线下载
<zenNamaste> bcao: 前几天jandan吐槽这件事了
<bcao> zenNamaste, 是么，求共享资源
<adam8157> zenNamaste: https://github.com/zmt0516/changeTorrent
<^k^> ⇪ t: zmt0516/changeTorrent · GitHub
<bcao> 我的都在移动硬盘里，但是那个移动硬盘坏了。。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞, 你才是高手
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 虽然我没有百度网盘
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板威武
<bcao> adam8157, 赞！
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 帽帽的pm行为诡异
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 猜不透
<bcao> zenNamaste, 我见过帽帽的PM
<bcao> 除了开会就是开会
<zenNamaste> bcao: 然后你就失去了贞操
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 不能看了？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 能看, 不能添加新的种子了
 * zenNamaste 我擦 怎么你们都不知道
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你暴露了
<imtxc> adam8157, cherrot , bcao , zenNamaste 啥啊，有好资源？ 分享下？
<bcao> 给我介绍个妹子就给你分享
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 优麒麟是不是安装好就可以使用搜狗输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459893 有使用优麒麟的朋友帮忙告诉两个小问题： 1、是不是安装好就可以使用搜狗输入法 2、还有那个wps是不是也是默认就安装好了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-05-22 15:02
<adam8157> bcao: 你没妹子了?
<bcao> adam8157, 恩
<bcao> adam8157, 你有了？
<adam8157> bcao: 没女朋友
<bcao> adam8157, 哦
<imtxc> bcao: 我认识一个妹子，叫做 leeeee , 你俩认识认识吧
<leeeee> 好凄凉的对话
<imtxc> leeeee: 我认识一个帅哥，叫 bcao ， 你俩认识认识吧
<leeeee> ==
<bcao> 好凄凉的对话
 * imtxc 去收件箱等着种子
<cherrot> 好凄凉的对话
<leeeee> 姐换身衣服出门去也
<bcao> 。。。。。。
<leeeee> 你们这群死宅
<bcao> 出门换啥衣服!
<leeeee> 就在这继续吧
<bcao> 我都是穿上衣服出门去
<cherrot> leeeee: 换啥衣服？！
<imtxc> bcao: 总得让人穿上
<leeeee> == 在寝室当然穿睡衣啊
<bcao> 好吧。。
<imtxc> bcao: 我给你介绍了
<imtxc> bcao: 你给我资源吧
<imtxc> 说好了的事
<straybird> 差点忘了^k^是bot了
<straybird> 死宅没啥不好啊，嘛
<leeeee> 楼上真是狡猾
<leeeee> 撤
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1189688
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谷歌眼镜被指会引发头痛 谷歌：非产品问题 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<bcao> 楼上真狡猾
<nyfair> 又来作恶了，g婊危害全人类的干货有多少要多少啊哈哈
<straybird> 一般来说去B站多点吧，虽然B站现在感觉也堕落了
<bcao> 防不胜防阿
<nyfair> straybird: bog滚粗！
<straybird> 乃这表达方式真伤不起，嘛，天朝不喷不幸福斯基。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 来，给解释下，登陆以后立刻注销怎么回事
<onlylove> zenNamaste: rhel6.5
<zenNamaste> onlylove: rhel6.5? 没用过图形界面
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ssh连上接着断开
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该和X关系不大
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道
<zenNamaste> onlylove: how to reproduce it?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我装oracle呢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: useradd oracle
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在想用oracle登陆，登陆不能
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 登陆不能? 看你的设置了
 * zenNamaste 只知道rhel7
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 喵的oracle的dev都是脑袋被踢了的，非要oracle登陆连接x,su - oracle都不行
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 14.04
<imtxc> 北京南站
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哪些设置会影响
<imtxc> 我看看7点能不能到
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道, sshd.conf?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我用useradd直接添加新用户，尝试可以登陆
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就那个oracle用户上不去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 上去就自动退出
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何root用户登录呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459894 Longene-0.3.1只支持root用户，所以请用root用户登录。 如何ROOT用户登录呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-05-22 15:23
<imtxc> eexp: qq 的 webmail 比 163 的舒服多了
<imtxc> 谁给我个种子我测试一下 changeTorrent 脚本呗
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 找到一个可能的原因，又是oracle坑我
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 在开会, 不好意思
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你继续
<onlylove> 开会
<nyfair> imtxc: 你这脚本能change哪些东西？
<imtxc> nyfair: 不是我的啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 刚才谁发的
<nyfair> imtxc: torrent info变了，infohash也变了，其他人不一起改根本没用
<imtxc> nyfair: 估计不是这个用法
<nyfair> imtxc: 那你要改什么？
<imtxc> nyfair: 我要在线播放种子
<nyfair> imtxc: 这要改种子干嘛？
<nyfair> http://torrenteditor.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Torrent Editor
<nyfair> http://dom3.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: HASH特征码-磁链转换
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 挺好.
<mz125> hi guys,怎样终止一个多线程的python程序?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 和我之前说的一样, 但是确实有breakdown啊!!!!!!
<nyfair> 上面那个有广告，下面那个我写的
<imtxc> nyfair: 这个做啥用的
<nyfair> imtxc: pt种改bt种
<imtxc> 现在有没有靠谱的云播了
<nyfair> 现在觉得天朝真是太好了，墙外的苦逼西方人民只有渣渣youtube和twitch能用，现在twitch又被收购了
<nyfair> 11区的nico倒是不错
<nyfair> 除了youtube，只剩一些色情站了
<nyfair> 翻墙来天朝看视频的苦逼西方人远远多于翻墙看youtube的天朝傻子
<onlylove> nyfair: 不用花钱看电影，当然人多，但是天朝人口基数多
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中2013个人版更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459895 解决了困扰多年的输入法跟随问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 linxyz — 2014-05-22 15:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kylin系统SELINUX问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459896 kylin系统的SELINUX是关的还是开的啊，在etc/selinux/config这里看到了这些内容，不知是开的还是关的，在那里能开，在那里能关啊？ # Authors: Jason Tang <jtang@tresys.com> # # Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Tresys Technology, LLC # # This library is
<^k^>  ─> free software; you can redistribute it and/or # modify it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public # License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either …
 * pity 求助：sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file 就是 unlink libz.so.1 了，还有救么？
<Krishnamurti> 有伙计用mythtv的吗
<happyaron> adam8157: breakdown指啥意思。。。
 * bcao 就知道break up 是分手
<adam8157> happyaron: 落差啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 感觉整个会都比较坑爹啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 好像不是这个意思
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: zenNamaste 理解错了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我知道breakdown是分解, 但是我猜你是想说落差.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我的irc带翻译快捷键
 * zenNamaste 英语培训去
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，都给盗版看了还叫唤。那堆说youku广告比youtube时间长的家伙除了脑残我找不到任何词来形容了
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，优酷买的是国内版权，然后放国内看，这事情没啥好说的
<nyfair> 去年开始，国内视频站都开始陆陆续续买国外正版电视剧和动漫来播啊，依然没跟那群傻逼要钱
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 所以广告弄得超长啊
<nyfair> 而且国内视频站的广告都有办法跳过，youtube的内嵌广告根本没可能挑
<nyfair> 画质就更没啥好说了，youtube就是个笑话，4k的码率，480p的画质
<nyfair> video.sina.com.cn 业界良心！结果被整了...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪视频_高清视频在线观看_新浪网 (@ sina.com.cn)
<nyfair> 以前果粉讥笑G粉的时候，我是不信的。现在在想想，呵呵
<onlylove> 历经千辛万苦，我终于把oracle的安装弄好了……喵的……人干事？
<lainme> onlylove: 超人干的事
<onlylove> 真心想揪住拉里·埃里森的耳朵绕着四环转一圈
<onlylove> lainme: 其实没多大事，就是……唉，以后不用rpm装包了，这种破活，谁爱干谁去干
<onlylove> lainme: 再就是我把oracle用户的bashprofile里加了句exit……自己搞了半天
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
<onlylove> imtxc: 工卡的贴膜做好了
<loaden> fcitx怎么装？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39637
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 人民日报：日本应学习机器猫而不是阿童木
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39627
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Wayland 1.5发布
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39625
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linus不看好Linux内核链接时优化
<imtxc> onlylove: 贴膜？
<imtxc> onlylove: 在苏宁贴的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，badge的膜记得我和你说过badge没照片没……
<onlylove> imtxc: 文思这破地方的badge就这样，基板加个膜
<yunfan> onlylove: 荣耀4G 1298那款貌似不错 cc adam8157
<imtxc> ..
<yunfan> adam8157: 移动/联通 2G ram 16G rom
<yunfan> 不过电池小了
<adam8157> yunfan: 买个送我
<imtxc> yunfan: 买个送我
<onlylove> yunfan: 手机啊……我对手机的内置GPS失望了，还不如GPRS定位快
<yunfan> 我才发现我那个华为c8815续航屌还有个原因是因为电池4k- mA
<yunfan> adam8157: 尼玛 明明是你去买一卡车发给频道里
<adam8157> yunfan: 买个送我
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39632
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 物理学家邀请程序员开发研究上帝粒子的算法
<onlylove> adam8157: 买个送我
<imtxc> 现在的手机屏幕动不动 5.5 什么的
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司的upstart比起那个烂货systemd怎么样？
<happyaron> upstart不是已经淘汰了么
<freeflying> nyfair: 其实比那货好，只是C社的人不善于在社区里搞事
<yunfan> adam8157: 买一打送我
<yunfan> freeflying: p 我现在是明白了为何有帮人搞了个package 叫 suckless
<yunfan> 就是你们做的太suck了
<adam8157> nyfair: rhel6用upstart, rhel7用systemd
<nyfair> freeflying: 贱兔的openrc呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 扯
<adam8157> nyfair: openrc是辅助 不是一个独立的init
<nyfair> adam8157: 你是c记的人，看毛子的干嘛？
<nyfair> 帽子
<freeflying> nyfair: linux就在服务器上用用好了， sysv足够
<yunfan> freeflying这是我这几年使用ubuntu的体会
<yunfan> 就是又爱又恨
<happyaron> freeflying: systemd还是有点好处的，在服务器上
<freeflying> yunfan: 只是upstart没那么烂
<yunfan> 当然比水果稍微好点
<yunfan> freeflying: upstart的烂我之前就说过了 连个管理工具都没
<yunfan> 真把用户当2b呢
<yunfan> 还要手动去一个个打开那些file找钩子 删除钩子位置
<nyfair> yunfan: 你推荐个
<freeflying> yunfan: 烂不烂跟管理工具有毛线关系
<yunfan> 我都想过如果做个管理工具的界面
<yunfan> freeflying: 管理工具都不全 能好到哪里去？
<yunfan> 我刚才还碰到个更好玩的
<nyfair> yunfan: suckless这名字好，你评价下
<yunfan> 是lxc的警告 让大家别使用user network 因为这样有可能在container关闭的时候 把host给关了
<yunfan> 就是因为upstart的问题
<yunfan> nyfair: 评价什么？
<nyfair> yunfan: suckless init
<yunfan> 而且那个配置不土不洋的 既不是完全的plain text(还带点自己的语法) 又不是完全的data format 很折腾人
<yunfan> 要是官方默认提供个python library供读取和生成那个配置也行
<yunfan> 这样开发者至少可以自己动手
<nyfair> I use python everyday and it always suck
<yunfan> nyfair: coreos那样挺好
<yunfan> 软件都用container的方式起
<yunfan> 全隔离 比android那种好点
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity 崩溃？ 桌面什么都没有。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459898 桌面里面什么都没有，terminal 也打开不了？ 怎么办啊。。。 现在是重启后进了 guest账户写这个帖子。。。 请大侠求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2014-05-22 17:06
<yunfan> systemd的配置估计也差不多 我还没去看过
<yunfan> 如果有库可以读取和生成那个配置 我愿意做个图形化的管理界面
<yunfan> 就读取所有配置 生成一个树形结构 提供个小剪刀 剪下就取消一个钩子
<yunfan> 就这么简单
<nyfair> WTF, suckless.org is totally suck!
<alvin_rxg> Title: suckless.org software that sucks less (@ suckless.org)
<imtxc> freeflying, adam8157 , yunfan , onlylove , happyaron 你们都买个小米3送我吧
<imtxc> 我咋看着小米样子挺好看呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以啊，给我个苹果6
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不认识你
<nyfair> onlylove: 给我个ps4
<lainme> yunfan: systemd的是ini那种格式
<imtxc> adam8157: 传说你要买一卡车发给频道里的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你给我什么呢，我给imtxc一个米3他给我一个水果6
<yunfan> lainme: 不管怎样 我是需要个解析和生成的库 我对这种山寨格式没有一点兴趣
<yunfan> 给我个库可以从file2data 以及 data2file就行
<yunfan> imtxc: 我认识你 你还欠我几十万没还呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我认识你 你还欠我几十万没还呢
<yunfan> lainme: 看了下具体的样式 明白了 这个是有解析库的 那这点上就好的狠
<yunfan> ubuntu就像微软一样 老发明自己的东西 忽悠开发者一阵又抛弃了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 强烈要求为优麒麟正名！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459899 最近看新闻说不准采购用Windows8的电脑了，说要用国产的操作系统，可是优麒麟用的Linux的内核,以Ubnutu为基础，做了汉化，加了国人经常用到的功能，怎么就成了国产的东西呢？个人认为正确的叫法是不
<^k^>  ─> 是应该叫做本地化呢？大家来讨论一下吧，我没用过优麒麟，请用过这个的大神们来发表个意见！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoursa …
 * pity 求助：sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file 就是 unlink libz.so.1 了，还有救么？
<nyfair> pity: 找个安装盘，u盘，pe之类的，替换。文件系统要是加密了还是重装吧
<nyfair> sudo为啥依赖zlib?
<pity> nyfair: sudo, yum, rpm, python, ssh 全都依赖 zlib
<lainme> pity: 如何做到的
<imtxc> ..
<pity> nyfair: 如果实在没办法就只能重装了
<pity> lainme: 安装 python 的 requests 模块时提示依赖 zlib，重新编译 python 后有 /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by python) 报错，尝试使用新的 libz.so.1.2.8 替换 libz.so.1 后就那样了
<felixonmars> 那个应该只是个 warning 吧...
<lainme> pity: 不能这样直接替换吧。
<nyfair> pity: 这么替换也不该有问题啊，zlib的api又没变，不是c++也不会name mangling
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 使用sftp 如何增加权限呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459900 只能使用上传下载自己的家目录。 其他目录要操作都是权限不足。 命令模式有 SUDO 可以解决， SFTP 有没有临时方案呢？ 否则，这个SFTP 可以做的事就太受限制了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jasonubuntu — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-05-22 17:29
<happyaron> imtxc: 小米科技的东西我应该是不会再买了……
<happyaron> imtxc: 所以这个主意您打错了。
<pity> lainme: nyfair 我当时参考的这里 http://hi.baidu.com/hkl19871115
<^k^> pity: ⇪ hkl19871115_百度空间
<felixonmars> 安装 python 的 requests 提示依赖 zlib, 那不是应该安装 zlib1g-dev 么...
<pity> felixonmars: 那是个 warning
<felixonmars> 问题是为什么需要重新编译 python 呢
<felixonmars> 以及
<felixonmars> zlib 为什么是编译安装的...
<pity> felixonmars: 因为缺少 zlib 依赖：zipimport.ZipImportError: can't decompress data; zlib not available
<felixonmars> 那是你没装而不是要重编译 python 吧
<felixonmars> 我还没见过哪个发行版带的 python 没开 zlib 支持的...
<pity> felixonmars: 装 pip 或 requests 都报那个错误
<felixonmars> 那你装了 zlib1g-dev 么...
<pity> felixonmars: 没有
<felixonmars> 以及 pip 是有包的吧... 叫 python-pip?
<felixonmars> 所以嘛...
<yunfan> pity: 要装zlib1g吧
<yunfan> 这是个超级坑
<pity> felixonmars: http://blog.csdn.net/woszsj/article/details/16848871
<^k^> pity: ⇪ zipimport.ZipImportError: can't decompress data; zlib not available - woszsj的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<felixonmars> 要编译什么链接到 zlib 的东西的话, 需要它的 headers, 也就是 zlib1g-dev
<yunfan> 每一个跌过的人最后都记住了这个奇葩名字
<pity> yunfan: 我参考的上面的链接
<felixonmars> zlib-devel 是 RH 系的名字
<felixonmars> fedora 呀 centos 呀之类的
<yunfan> 这个不光是zimport 的问题
<yunfan> request 是需要支持gzip的请求的
<pity> felixonmars: CentOS 5.10
<yunfan> 这个必须要的
<felixonmars> 对应 zlib-devel 的 ubuntu/debian 包叫 zlib1g-dev.....
<pity> yunfan: 这坑……
<yunfan> pity: 恩 现在你记住了
<felixonmars> =.=............. CentOS 5 么... 嗯当我啥都没说
<felixonmars> 果然我被频道名字欺骗了.
 * felixonmars 逃跑
<yunfan> cento s5
<pity> yunfan: Sorry，是我没提
<yunfan> 其实是个手机
<pity> yunfan: 那 CentOS 5 还是要装 zlib-devel 吧
<yunfan> pity: 这个我就不晓得了 不过这里虹猫的不少 你可以问问他们
<yunfan> 要不你就也装下 反正多装个包死不了
<lainme> pity: 用旧的zlib覆盖一下吧。centos 5编译python应该不需要升级zlib吧，我编译过python3.2
<pity> yunfan: 已装 zlib 1.2.8，但在 unlink libz.so.1 后就没权限了
<pity> lainme: 需要的，要不也就会被引到这条死路上了
<pity> lainme: 我重新统计的 python 2.7.6
<pity> lainme: 原来带的 python 不能 import zlib
<nyfair> pity: 不编译zlib那个pyd不就行了，平时又用不到
<bcao> 淘宝支付盾什么时候才能支持linux os
<imtxc> bcao: 支付盾？
<bcao> en
<pity> nyfair: 当时不知道有这细节啊
<imtxc> bcao: 那东西都不卖了
<imtxc> bcao: 你觉得还会增加支持？
<bcao> imtxc, 不卖的是宝令
<bcao> 就是变数字的那个
<bcao> 支付盾是卖的
<imtxc> bcao: 好吧，想起来了，我也有一个，已经解绑了一年多了
<imtxc> bcao: 好像 65 买的
<bcao> 恩
<bcao> imtxc, 就是那个
<bcao> 但是不支持linux
<imtxc> bcao: 解绑吧。。
<bcao> 很尴尬
<bcao> 恩
<yunfan> nyfair: 重新编译下不更好？ python的编译又不是cpp项目那样
<pity> yunfan: 没有权限了，sudo 报错
<yunfan> 什么错误
<nyfair> yunfan: 我现在用pypy3，你有什么想说的么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 便签always on the top，但Ctrl+win+D 显示桌面后桌面上没有便签，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459901 我安装了一个便签xpad， 我把它设置为 always on the top,但是我 显示桌面(Ctrl+win+D) 之后，桌面上没有便签了， 貌似起不到always on the top 的作用，各位有什么好办法？
<^k^>  ─> 其实这个现象不光是便签，所以设置 always on the top 后显示桌面，都是一样的现象？ 请大家指点！ 我的系统是 ubuntu 14.04 统计信息 …
<yunfan> nyfair: 这有什么好说的 你们换webkit我都没放屁
<adam8157> nyfair: pypy是个子集啊, 好多搞不了么不是?
<yunfan> 搞web的话没什么大不了的 几个主要框架都开始支持了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于C http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459902 老天啊。我今天下午搞了一个下午的， 一个教学题，要求把天换算成年，然后我花了好久终于不报警了，可结果还是那么操蛋啊。图片里为什么不把结果输出来，谁来帮帮我啊QQ截图20140522174820.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 婷子去哪
<^k^>  ─> 儿 — 2014-05-22 17:52
<yunfan> tmd mercurial这个包每次都装得我火大 非要给我装一堆X的依赖
<yunfan> hamo: 上班了？
<hamo> yunfan: 快下班了
<nyfair> yunfan: 装mercurial干嘛，直接下trunk的bz2包不就得了
<yunfan> 没办法 公司的服务器需要
<yunfan> 关键这该死的非要连带着装那些gui工具
<yunfan> 就不能提供个 mercurial-nox
<yunfan> hamo: 快下班你过来干嘛
<nyfair> yunfan: 可以nox的啊，自己变异
<pity> nyfair: yunfan felixonmars 刚在虚拟机上验证了一下，使用处于已登录状态的 root 会话把 libz.so.1 重新链接回去就可以解决，只能等同事上线后再操作了
<yunfan> 自己编译 回回都要 太麻烦了
<huntxu> 谁用inkscape不？
<nyfair> huntxu: 我
<yunfan> pity: 那你手动执行下 ldconfig估计可以
<nyfair> huntxu: 下班
<huntxu> nyfair: 中文只能用特定的字体？
<huntxu> nyfair: 女王别走啊，教教我先
<yunfan> 你少叫了大人
<onlylove> 公司的往好渣啊……
<nyfair> huntxu: windows版都可以
<huntxu> nyfair: simsun可以，网上说
<huntxu> 可是我没有simsun
<nyfair> huntxu: microsoft yahei
<nyfair> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_fonts
<^k^> ⇪ t: Installing fonts - Inkscape Wiki
<huntxu> 看了，这不就是刷新字体缓存嘛。。。
<nyfair> 很多字体本身就不带中文,freetype2又没有fallback
<perr> 喵
<huntxu> 问题是我选了wqy都不行
<nyfair> 上#inkscape喷
<leeeee> 为嘛安检还要检查包啊。。
<perr>  那还能检查啥？
<huntxu> nyfair: 装个uming就好了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 有人请客吃饭
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 下个月
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥情况?
<leeeee> 见着有份吗
<huntxu> nyfair: g家的droidsans fallback可以
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 卧槽你竟然没看找
<happyaron> 没看着
<happyaron> leeeee: 这个主要不是我请啊～
<leeeee> ==
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 说啥呢?
<zenNamaste> bhp
<perr> yum每次都更新导致装小东西都很慢怎么办？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看见了吧。。。
<nyfair> huntxu: droidsans-fallback不就是wqt-microhei么
<perr> 还有packagekit后台更新太频繁
<nyfair> huntxu: uming太丑了，试试华文给kylin的那几款
<leeeee> happyaron：小气豪
<huntxu> nyfair: 但是wqy不行，droidsans可以
<huntxu> 太奇葩了
<happyaron> leeeee: 没说我不可以请，但这顿不是见者有份啊
<leeeee> happyaron：唉。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 来北京我请行了吧。
<roylez> huntxu: .
<roylez> leeeee: .
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<leeeee> roylez：嗨 扎西 给我赞助去北京的票
<roylez> leeeee: 自己动手，丰衣足食
<leeeee> roylez：那我自己种菜养鱼吧。。
<roylez> leeeee: 赞~
<leeeee> roylez：赞你妹哟
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看nyfair的quit message
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩, 看到了
 * zenNamaste 下班
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥时候这么文艺
<onlylove> 下班
<leeeee> roylez：借我块地。。
<leeeee> 原来 拒绝别人表白 可以发张鸽子接吻的图片诶
<roylez> leeeee: 为啥？
<leeeee> 鸽吻=gewen=gun=滚
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 好机智哟
<imtxc> leeeee: 你想多了
<leeeee>  ==
<yunfan> onlylove的quitemsg 太无聊了
<yunfan> 看我的
<happyaron> 刚想说要不要给你加个b呢。
<yunfan> 如何 我的quitemsg发出来看看
<happyaron> -!- yunfan [~root@unaffiliated/yunfan] has quit
<yunfan> Zesty_: 你怎么也躺这里
<yunfan> 看来没设好
<Zesty_> yunfan, 很奇怪么？
<Zesty_> 我用ZNC一直挂着呢
<yunfan> Zesty_: 没什么 有熟人在我放不开啊
<Zesty_> 怕啥
<Zesty_> 你不高亮我我还不一定看这个频道呐
<yunfan> 不好不好
<Zesty_> 我一般都在Rizon那个网络溜达的
<Zesty_> 而且我在那儿能拿到Zesty这个昵称而不是这边带个下划线的坑爹玩意
<yunfan> 有个尾巴健康
<Zesty_> >.>
<Zesty_> 容易被人揪着
<jyfl987> 擦了 weechat这个设置不起作用
<Zesty_> weechat的哪个设置啊
<jyfl987> 额 莫非是普通人不给发
<Zesty_> 哎，真的要那么蛋疼的加上个退出消息么
<Zesty_> 又不会显得这个用户很有个性
<jyfl987> 原来跟频道设置有关系 tmd
<jyfl987> 这都要搞特权
<Zesty_> 纯粹是客户端的设置
<yunfan> 不是 跟频道有关系 我的quit msg 在我自己的频道就可以 这个和#forth就不行
<Zesty_> 我刚才退出的消息不知道显示出来了没
<pity> yunfan: 出问题后 -sh: ldconfig: command not found 提示没这个命令
<Zesty_> +Ccjnt 6:3
<pity> yunfan: 还好同事有个 root 会话还在上面，重新链接后恢复了
<yunfan> pity: 这个应该是有的 可能是你不是root
<yunfan> sudo ldconfig
<pity> yunfan: 出问题后 sudo 已经不能用了
<Zesty_> 啊，+n的缘故么
<yunfan> 怎么说？
<yunfan> When set, this hides all part messages (no part reasons are broadcast) and all quit reasons are simply replaced with a generic string such as "Signed Off".
<yunfan> 可能是这个 u
 * jiero 贱骨头又回来了。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<skylto> 谁能帮我，我的firefox怎么都播放不了视频
<yunfan>  n: no messages to channel from clients on the outside
<yunfan> Zesty_: 看来确实是这个
<yunfan> 哪天要找个上帽子的给我改改
<jiero> 去北京有地方蹭住么？
<caleb-> skylto: 有报错没？
<skylto> 没有，是这样的，我安装了flash插件
<skylto> 是shockwave flash插件
<jiero> skylto: 那么就是没有了
<jiero> skylto:  放弃吧。
<skylto> 好像是安装14.04后，自动就这了
<skylto> 哎，我下载了好几个都不行
<caleb-> skylto: flash 应该都能播啊
<yunfan> 靠 我的irssi客户端可以
<yunfan> 看来是有帽子专门针对我
<NoIE> skylto: 在 Ubuntu 软件中心里搜索 flash ，挨个安装，装到可以使用为止。
<skylto> 你们的firefox插件是那个？
<jiero> 中国大学网站都不给个专门的容易到的交通方式啊。。。弱
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 NoIE
<yunfan> jiero: 你要上大学了？
<skylto> 这是个办法，一个一个的安装
<jiero> yunfan: 我不上了。
<imtxc> jiero: 欢迎回来
<jiero> yunfan:  我是辍学生。
<caleb-> jiero: http://xkcd.com/773/ # 米国大学网站也一样的
<skylto> 我都搞了3天了，还没弄好
<^k^> caleb-: ⇪ xkcd: University Website
<caleb-> skylto: 随便下个 swf 文件回来试试能跑不
 * NoIE jiero: 咕噜咕噜。
<jiero> caleb-:  gj
<skylto> ok，文件一直没试，都是看在线的，我马上试试
<jiero> caleb-: 中国怎么什么都抄美国啊。。。不选好的。。。
<lainme> jiero: 中国和美国之外的大学也这样
<caleb-> zh 不都还用微软么。。。还有麒麟和 cosplay OS
<caleb-> zf 不都还用微软么。。。还有麒麟和 cosplay OS
<jiero> lainme: 。。。我记得澳大利亚大学都会有地图的。。。
 * caleb- 我觉得解放军肯定也是用的微软
<yunfan> jiero: 辍学才可以上啊 我们毕业的怎么上？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
 * caleb- 不相信解放军有自己的操作系统
<caleb-> 米军都在用微软了，没理由解放军不用
<yunfan> caleb-: 这个是肯定 上次有个新闻报道网军的 就是个vb界面 点攻击按钮 额
<yunfan> 不过做个加壳系统也不难
<lainme> jiero: 通常都不在首页啊。你要去哪个大学？
<yunfan> 做个系统就跟做个webkit壳一样
<caleb-> 龙空论坛都说解放军有自己的 OS, 虽然我不相信
<yunfan> 有也好 没有也好 干老子毛事
<jiero> lainme: 通常都在首页。。。你可以随便搜一个澳大利亚大学，都给 maps
<jiero> lainme: 噢。未必是图，是文字
<caleb-> jiero: 要地图上 google map, 别上大学网页
<leeeee> jiero：哟哟切克闹
<jiero> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> 嗨~~
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的那个卡到了没有
<imtxc> cherrot: 速度怎么样
<jiero> imtxc: 收留我
<lainme> jiero: http://pathadvisor.ust.hk/ 我们有这个，但在首页似乎找不到
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ HKUST Path Advisor
<jiero> lainme: 很好啊。。。不过竟然完全自己造一套。你们真厉害。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 寄到上海了
<cherrot> imtxc: 7月份才能试用  感觉不出来的  放心
<lainme> jiero: 因为教学楼是迷宫
<imtxc> cherrot: 上海？
<imtxc> cherrot: 听起来很高级
<cherrot> imtxc: 妹子
<imtxc> cherrot: *******
<imtxc> cherrot: 你丫有多少个妹子
<jiero> lainme:  。你们大学是用 分类的。 visitors 下面就有了
<cherrot> imtxc: 人帅没办法
<imtxc> cherrot: ........
<imtxc> c
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦
<jiero> imtxc:  cherrot 是非常受欢迎的御用摄影师
<imtxc> cherrot: 渣渣
<cherrot> imtxc: :D
<imtxc> ch
<imtxc> cherrot: 来给我分一个吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 我习惯吃独食
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: ………… 哦，你妹子在上海上学？
<jiero> cherrot: 你果然是带着别人的妹子去干什么了？！
<lainme> jiero: 那下面只有个virtual campus，没有这个啊
<cherrot> jiero: 啊？
<imtxc> cherrot: 不对啊，你妹子在度娘啊
<jiero> lainme:  how to get here
<cherrot> imtxc: 那是同居的
<imtxc> cherrot: …………
<imtxc> cherrot: 去死
<cherrot> imtxc: :D
<leeeee> cherrot：萌萌哒你会摄影？
<leeeee> 求教啊。。
<cherrot> leeeee: 那当然 不然怎么可以 萌！萌！哒！
<jiero> imtxc: 看 cherrot 又要多一个妹子了
<cherrot> leeeee: 你来做我模特吧
<lainme> jiero: 哦，那个是外部的交通，path advisor是学校内部的地图，主要查如何去某个特定教室
<leeeee> 我要学习拍
<leeeee> 怎么拍。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 满 99 -20 的活动没了…………
<cherrot> leeeee: 多拍就行了~
<cherrot> leeeee: imtxc 也不会 可以线下多交流
<cherrot> imtxc: 叫我红领巾
<imtxc> cherrot: 谢谢
<imtxc> cherrot: 你真是良心
<cherrot> leeeee: 你工作了没
<imtxc> cherrot: 7 月去上海试用别人的妹子的时候轻点呗
<imtxc> lol
<cherrot> imtxc: 妹子来找我啊肯定   怎么还用得着我去上海
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> leeeee: 你要来北京？
<cherrot> leeeee: 噗。。。你在上海？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你现在用的那个镜头看起来很猛
<imtxc> cherrot: 怎么那么粗
<leeeee> 嗯 线上交流
<leeeee> 怎么拍
<leeeee> 我还是菜鸟
<cherrot> imtxc: 我一般不用  50 1.8挺好用的 控好光就好
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。买一个 3000元级别的照相机
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个就是 18-270？
<leeeee> jiero：我的奶昔在吃灰呢。。
<jiero> imtxc: 去北京住宿怎么解决？
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的是 18-200  100以上焦段从来不用 270就更别说了
<jiero> leeeee: 奶昔是什么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 只要脸皮厚 不怕推不倒
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<cherrot> leeeee: 单反么
<cherrot> jiero: 那个会在哪？
<leeeee> 单反辣么重
<imtxc> jiero: 去和 cherrot 的妹子们一起
<jiero> cherrot: 航空航天大学
<leeeee> 不是诶。。微单而已
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。可以啊
<jiero> cherrot: 介绍个妹子给我，我晚上去住宿
<jiero> cherrot: 不会干扰到。
<cherrot> leeeee: 足够了
<jiero> cherrot: 我不是男人
<cherrot> jiero: 在我公司旁边啊
<jiero> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<cherrot> jiero: ...
<leeeee> cherrot：但是我不会拍啊 吃灰呢在
<jiero> leeeee: 关键是你不想拍啊
<cherrot> leeeee: 多拿出去拍就好了
<jiero> leeeee: 一般摄影师 4/5以上作废
<jiero> leeeee: 我拍，如果用我的标准 90%作废
<leeeee> cherrot：好吧。。
<jiero> cherrot: 那我就买23号晚上到的火车票，住一晚？
<cherrot> leeeee: 拍人像好上手些
<cherrot> jiero: 可以啊
<leeeee> 没人给我拍啊
<leeeee> 算了
<caleb-> 拍美女好上手些
<caleb-> leeeee: 自拍
<cherrot> leeeee: 怎么可能  你是妹子
<jiero> caleb-:  拍的糟糕了
<caleb-> jiero: 拍糟糕了可以請美女吃飯賠罪嘛
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。因为你没碰到我。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 呃。
<caleb-> jiero: 然后约下一次拍
<jiero> caleb-: 我还从来没请过女的吃饭。
 * jiero 好像没请过。。
<caleb-> jiero: 欲取之必先予之
 * jiero 是没社交的人
<jiero> caleb-:  。。。
<lainme> jiero: 忽然发现一件事，上次你说要离开irc 10天……
<jiero> lainme: 对啊。。。
<jiero> lainme:  [19:14]	===	#Ubuntu-CN http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<jiero> [19:14]	jiero	贱骨头又回来了。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<jiero> cherrot:  我付100元租金每晚，帮我找地方。
<jiero> cherrot: 最好是人家，在旅店住好无聊。
<leeeee> caleb-：不爱自拍
<leeeee> cherrot：妹纸怎么了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：双屏显示如何固定屏幕的顺序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459903 笔记本+一台显示器构成双屏，系统ubuntu 14.04 Unity。 目前每次开机，都是默认笔记本屏幕显示在左边，显示器在右边。但是由于我的位置的关系，我一般都是放置显示器在左边，笔记本的右
<^k^>  ─> 边。请问应该如何修改这个默认的设置？每次启动都要使用sudo nvidia-settings来更改屏幕顺序，有点烦了。我试着保存了xorg.conf也不 …
<hoxily> 🐨
<leeeee> hoxily：是什么啊
<liuchong> 请问谁知道让ubuntu的unity怎么切换窗口的时候，不按照程序分组
<liuchong> 按住alt+tab切换，会按照窗口分组，请问谁知道怎么取消这个特性？
<hoxily> leeeee: 一个长得像蚊香的字符
<hoxily> leeeee: http://www.utf8everywhere.org/ 第8节末尾有出现。
<^k^> ⇪ t: UTF-8 Everywhere
<hoxily> leeeee: 我截个图给你看啊
<liuchong> 有人知道吗？
<leeeee> 哪里像蚊香啊。。
<liuchong> 切换起来很不方便
<hoxily> leeeee: 哪，你自己看，http://imagebin.org/311527
<hoxily> imagebin.org 坏掉了？ 要前往的网站包含恶意软件！Google Chrome现已阻止访问 imagebin.org。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<leeeee> 你可别吓我
<hoxily> leeeee: 忽然想起来，这图案像 Debian 图案。
<hoxily> 螺旋线。。。
<leeeee> 根本打不开
<hoxily> leeeee: imagebin.org 打不开？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<hoxily> 最近开了GoAgent上网，也许imagebin被墙了吧。
<leeeee> 对 打不开哦
<hoxily> leeeee: 科学上网，你值得拥有。
<leeeee> == 怎么科学上
<hoxily> 什么是 科学上网
<hoxily> 科学上网是什么
<^k^> hoxily: define:科学上网 最简单的|科学上网|工具，内置https 代理/spdy proxy，无障碍访问网站，请先禁用 Proxy SwitchySharp等其它代理管理扩展。
<hoxily> leeeee: 你看 ^k^ 多聪明。
<leeeee> hoxily：太高大上了
<leeeee> KK一直很聪明啊
<hoxily> leeeee: 你就每天待在电脑前面吗？
<onlylove> hoxily: 天热人不爱出门呗
<hoxily> onlylove: 晚上好
<onlylove> hoxily: 晚上好
<hoxily> onlylove: 以前学校宿舍没有冷气机。
<leeeee> hoxily：算是，，也不全是，，过几天我就走了
<leeeee> 姐还不来这玩了呢
<hoxily> leeeee: 不想念这边的好基友吗？
<onlylove> hoxily: 你撵走一个妹子，负责给找回两个来，不然让op天天踢你玩
<leeeee> hoxily：现在宿舍也没有空调，但是 我现在还改两床被子 你可以想想我们寝室多冷。。室外28
<leeeee> onlylove：你还怕他找不到啊
<lainme> leeeee: 为何这么冷
<hoxily> leeeee: 嘿！怎么跟我以前的大学宿舍一个样。终年照不到阳光。各天冷的很。
<hoxily> 冬天
<onlylove> leeeee: 我不看好他，这边妹子本来就不多，掰掰手指头数的过来
<leeeee> lainme：学校很阴冷，我们是老房子改的，只有两层，我们一楼又阴又潮，没有太阳
<riniuge> 我在攀枝花就快要蒸发了
<leeeee> lainme：前几天 我还穿着棉的睡衣裤 同学还灌热水袋。。
<lainme> leeeee: 好吧……我以前夏天都是热的晚上睡不着
<leeeee> lainme：我们这边夏天也很热的。。要到六七月份。。真的热死人。。寝室不能住人
<leeeee> hoxily：OL 怀疑你找妹子的能力 赶紧自证
<lainme> leeeee: 季节感变差了……一直以为已经到夏天了
<jiero> lainme: 是到了夏天了呢。1周了？
<hoxily> leeeee: 我喜欢的妹子已经结婚生了小孩了。
<leeeee> lainme：一直觉得上海只有夏天和冬天。。温度稍微有一点，，就全是大腿妹纸。。
<jiero> hoxily: 哈哈，我昨天才明白为什么有人吃嫩草，大学毕业几乎所有妹子，等分手的机会的太少了，多数都被追到了 :)
<leeeee> hoxily：换一个
<onlylove> 也不怕冻出毛病
<hoxily> jiero: 复活了？
<jiero> hoxily:  你在北京么？
<jiero> hoxily: 是厚脸皮
<leeeee> 他在北京
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<leeeee> 去浙大听讲座
<leeeee> 真是。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：室友冬天都只穿袜子。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> 为什么要穿袜子啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 不穿袜子就光着腿了
 * jiero 突然想像女孩子全身上下只穿袜子。。。
<jiero> lol
<lainme> jiero: 裸体丝袜，千之刃的漫画里经常出现
<jiero> 。。。那是什么
<lainme> jiero: 就是只穿丝袜。。。
<leeeee> ==
<lainme> http://manhua.dmzj.com/qianheqitan/19210-14.shtml 比如这个
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ 千鹤奇谭第01卷-千鹤奇谭漫画-动漫之家漫画网
<leeeee> 这个。。
<leeeee> 是根本没穿吧、、
<lainme> leeeee: 有丝袜和皮鞋
<leeeee> 嗯。。太可怕
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何在崩溃的unity界面里面，不重启，进入到gnome界面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459905 unity界面挂了，只能用命令行？ 不重启，如何切换到gnome界面呢？ 请大侠们求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhkddlfdl — 2014-05-22 20:57
<jiero> lainme:  ... 你还是看这些啊。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：快来吐槽吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 吐槽啥
<leeeee> onlylove：我被兔子烦死了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<leeeee> 一天到晚纠纠纠纠
<jiero> 。。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 说好的闭关呢
<jiero> leeeee: 刚才不是说这个把。！
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * jiero 拜 onlylove  认罪
<hoxily> jiero: 我在杭州啦
<leeeee> jiero：刚才要不是我岔开话题 就一直是了
<jiero> hoxily: 。
<leeeee> 至少你第一句话跟我在她 后来我岔完了 你又开始讲了
<hoxily> 兔子的叫声是什么样子的？
<jiero> hoxily: 。。。
<hoxily> 听过老鼠的叫声
<jiero> onlylove:  你去 GNOME.Asia 妈？
<Freebuilder> 自由建客归来
<onlylove> 没
<jiero> onlylove:  去不去，不是有没有。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你们那里要人不?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我们有个实习生, 组内没有headaccount转正
<onlylove> jiero: 不去
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。明天晚上去那里运动么？
<onlylove> jiero: 不去
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。
<zenNamaste> monson: ping
 * zenNamaste 
 * zenNamaste 红帽渣渣
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 罗杰
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • USB启动盘安装总是重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459906 本人从官网下的ISO文件，用官网推荐的universal usb installer装到USB里，然后启动的时候也能启动，但总是在点击安装的时候自动重启。不知道哪位知道是什么原因不？ 试了很多次都是这样。 操作系统：win7 使
<^k^>  ─> 用软件：uui, pumi, ultraiso都试了 系统版本：14.04 32位和64位都试了 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoyovoe — 2014-05-22 21:08
<leeeee> 我呢
<leeeee> 怎么不叫我
 * hoxily नमस्ते שָׁלוֹם
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你跟我一起说, 帽帽里面一堆混蛋  我就叫你
<hoxily> 阿拉伯文字好奇怪
<zenNamaste> hoxily: 恩, 不过跟藏文的奇怪程度, 最多旗鼓相当吧.
<zenNamaste> hoxily: 而且阿拉伯文写起来很简单.
<leeeee> 不对啊
<leeeee> 罗杰也没有说
<zenNamaste> hoxily: 找一块儿方便面饼, 涂黑了, 然后往白纸上面一印, 就是阿拉伯文
<leeeee> 凭什么我还要附条件
 * hoxily lol
<jiero> 北京的同志们，赏个地方住把 :)
<caleb-> jiero: 北京车站
<jiero> caleb-: 会被没收了家当的吧。
<jiero> caleb-: 虽然在北京人眼里也就是10天工资。
<zodiac1111> zenNamaste, hoxily 这是阿拉伯语?我读书少不要骗我
<leeeee> jiero:你去找OL啊
<jiero> onlylove: 你在哪里啊。蹭地方住去呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 付你房租 :0
<hoxily> zodiac1111: http://www.utf8everywhere.org/#myth.strlen 这篇文章里的例子。
<^k^> ⇪ t: UTF-8 Everywhere
<hoxily> 还有这篇文章也很有意思， https://dev.twitter.com/docs/counting-characters
<^k^> ⇪ t: Counting Characters | Twitter Developers
<hoxily> 需要科学上网~
<zodiac1111> hoxily, 越南语?
<leeeee> jiero：看来他不想跟女的住一起
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 7.5中无线驱动无汗安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459908 安装数次均不能安装无线驱动。QQ截图20140522212052.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinsir — 2014-05-22 21:27
<hoxily> zodiac1111: 竟然是 Hindi 与 Hebrew 语。
<zodiac1111> hoxily, 以前闲来无事听过一点"空中阿拉伯语".大致感到一般横线都是连在下面的 :)
<hoxily> zodiac1111: 我的错。
<hoxily> zodiac1111: Приве́т 这个是俄文？
<zodiac1111> hoxily, 不懂,就不卖弄了.(看上去像毛子嘿嘿)
<hoxily> 原来作者写了三个“你好”。
<hoxily> 分别是俄文、Hindi、Hebrew
<zodiac1111> hoxily, wordpress的各种语言的helloworld也挺有意思的
<hoxily> zodiac1111: GB编码能容纳这些文字吗？
<hoxily> 应该不行的吧？
<caleb-> hoxily: 不行
<zodiac1111> hoxily, 不知道耶,一般不太会用gb.
<jiero> leeeee:  我明白了。
<leeeee> 你明白啥了
<jiero> leeeee:  体恤衫要 L 尺寸就够了
<jiero> leeeee: 但是我想要 XL的，因为大了比小了好。
<leeeee> 不明白
<skylto> 搞了4天，firefox还是无法播放flash，决定放弃了...
<jiero> leeeee: 去参加，我交 60元要贡献者门票，给我一件 t-shirt
<NoIE> skylto: 安装 flash player 了吗？
<skylto> firefox播放个现在音乐，占用cpu 20%,ubuntu14.04 thinkpade420 i5的本，不知道为啥
<leeeee> 哦。。没事。小了送我
<skylto> 安装过了，
<jiero> leeeee: 男女不同设计把——主要是胸部
<zodiac1111> skylto, 珍惜生命,远离折腾
<skylto> 呵呵
<jiero> 去哪儿
<jiero> 啪啪。。。
<jiero> 竟然有这个写的酒店啊。
<leeeee> == 没事儿 你穿女的穿不了 我穿男的能穿啊 除非它胸前是镂空我就没辙。。
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。
<skylto> firefox播放视频的时候，用top能看见flash进程吗？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教繁体字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459909 1. 这是什么字体？(感觉圆舒展，不伤眼睛) 2. 如果安装这种繁体字，用大陆的拼音能不能打出来？ 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-05-22 21:42
<leeeee> jiero：开玩笑的啦 我才不要呢
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。你怎么想到那种的。。
<NoIE> skylto: 可以。
<skylto> 看不到就说明。。。
<skylto> 我下载了个swf，用视频播放器播放，播放不了
<skylto> 提示找不到flash插件
<skylto> 浏览器中是shockwave flash 11.2.202.359
<leeeee> 不然呢
<skylto> 你们firefox的flash插件是这个吗？
<skylto> 手动的自动的，都安装了flash插件还是不行
<NoIE> 把 shockwave 卸载掉试试。
<skylto> 卸载不了，我就用tar包安装了，但名字却是shockwave
<NoIE> 我们的是 adobe flash 。
<skylto> adobe flash?
<jiero> skylto:  shockwave flash 是什么，你自己查了么
<skylto> 查了，是类似ubuntu预装的
<skylto> 一开始就有的东西
<jiero> skylto:  。。。北京地铁运行时间
<jiero> skylto:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Adobe_Shockwave
<^k^> ⇪ t: Adobe Shockwave - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> skylto:  根本不支持 linux
<skylto> 我装过flash-plugin-11.2.202.359-release.x86_64，和，adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.359.orig但最后提示名字还是shockwave flash只不过后面加了版本号
<imtxc> jiero: 我住的这地儿你还是别来了，你根本待不下去
<imtxc> jiero: 住宾馆吧
<jiero> imtxc:  22:22 到北京
<skylto> 关键卸载不了，郁闷
<imtxc> jiero: 啊
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么突然的呢？
<skylto> jiero去北京了？
 * NoIE 这就是我害怕编译安装的 原因之一
<jiero> imtxc:  明天
<hoxily> 忽然发现Unicode好复杂
<hoxily> Java、C#中的char，以及 c/c++ 中的 wchar_t 是对Unicode的简化。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  明天去投奔你？
<hoxily> 神马一个汉字算半个英文字符弱爆了。
<hoxily> 神马一个汉字算两个英文字符弱爆了。
<imtxc> jiero: 唉
<Tarstingo> 新手用glade写的一个gtk 小程序，运行时总是出错，麻烦帮忙看下代码。地址为 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1161816
<imtxc> jiero: 呆多少天呢，自己找住的多好
<hoxily> 一坨一坨的历史遗留问题。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 行
<zenNamaste> jiero: 管吃
<hoxily> 当初怎么就会认为16bit够用了呢？
<onlylove> jiero: 你来北京做啥
<onlylove> jiero: 没地方住
<onlylove> jiero: 这些人住的地方都鸽子笼，你找 zenNamaste 去
<jiero> imtxc: 待2天。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 关键是我到的太晚，只能享受早餐了 ;)
<jiero> zenNamaste: 是 22:21 的火车到站时间，不知道能赶到哪里。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 哪个车站
<jiero> onlylove: 北京南
<onlylove> jiero: 好吧……太远……
<zenNamaste> jiero: 第二天, 饭
<leeeee> 兔子
<leeeee> 拍给你一个任务
<leeeee> 把刺猬带走
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
 * jiero 负责给刺猬摄影，馋 leeeee
 * jiero 一定会将小乖最好的一面给你看得 leeeee
<jiero> zenNamaste:   :D
<leeeee> 不错不错
<leeeee> onlylove：这个点吃什么水果好呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 没眼睛过，不过去超市买个水果拼盘吧，嗯，现在甜瓜和西瓜都有了吧
<leeeee> 十点了、、
<onlylove> leeeee: 我这边西瓜两块一斤了
<leeeee> 我出去看看
<leeeee> 我们3块呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 感觉应该算应季的水果了
<onlylove> 不差一块啦，物价贵么
<happyaron> 差点忘记来吹水……
<leeeee> 很贵的好吧
<leeeee> 算了 我出去看看吧
<leeeee> 好馋
<leeeee> 这个天穿热裤出去合适么
<happyaron> leeeee: 你这是勾引 onlylove 么。
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> leeeee: 三块真心不算贵了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 不合适, 什么都别穿了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我比较喜欢女生穿裙子
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 嗯，这个好
<October21> 上次坐火车，看到好几个穿热裤的女生晚上受冻
<October21> 爱美都到这个地步了
<happyaron> October21: 那是因为没有汉纸跟着。
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 那个男生会放弃这个好机会
<leeeee> == 买了个西瓜
<leeeee> 小小的
<leeeee> 还有樱桃
<leeeee> 这么晚都没关门
<leeeee> happyaron：没啊 换长裤出去的 明智  外面很冷
<xm-2254> 好累，睡觉
<leeeee> onlylove：我家三块都能买一个
<happyaron> leeeee: :)
<happyaron> leeeee: 爱穿什么穿什么，自己开心就好。
<happyaron> xm-2254: 话说是你问能不能淘宝来着？
<leeeee> 嗯 开吃
<onlylove> leeeee: 樱桃多钱，15？
<leeeee> 嗯
<happyaron> 妹的跑了。
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉，能到你那里投宿么
<happyaron> jiero: 啥时候，我周日开始要有一星期不在北京。
<jiero> happyaron: 明天晚上
<happyaron> jiero: 可以。
<jiero> happyaron: 我去 GNOME.Asia 玩
<happyaron> ok
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪荣，有住的地方
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 小心菊花.
<jiero> happyaron: 需要我带睡袋吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么的……
<leeeee> 西瓜瓤是黄的呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这边都没地方住多余的人，人一开始找我和imtxc的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没事我不是基佬就行了，他要是喜欢在我这儿给他翻几个玩去。
<happyaron> jiero: 不需要。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。你的地方好宽敞啊。
<onlylove> 专门那种黄的吧
<happyaron> leeeee: 小的那种？
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<zenNamaste> jiero: happyaron 日薪10w, 仅次于土豪当   cc onlylove
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: nnd
<leeeee> 嗯 大的吃不完啊。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你日薪马上就要50w了，大大的超过土豪当
<onlylove> 有那种黄色小西瓜
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这种鬼话, 会有人信?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 天真
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 幼稚
 * jiero 日薪 ￥50
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我信了就可以了，土豪。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 土豪请客
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 自欺欺人
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 掩耳盗铃
<leeeee> 超好吃
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 土豪当一天一小时20W没打算买5d3，aron打算买那个
<jiero> 去一趟北京就是半个月收入
<leeeee> 来
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 继续列，看你能列出多少个成语
<leeeee> 半个拿去分吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 土豪当貌似买过了吧
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没了. 我就会这俩
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 所以一天10W的收入估计不准
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那你估计一个
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 土豪当的1.5?
<happyaron> 妹的，又挖个坑把自己埋了。
<jiero> zenNamaste happyaron 九牛一毛
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 或者2？
<happyaron> 我真心没土豪当拿得多。
<happyaron> 这个你要是说我超过他了，就太假了……
<leeeee> 你们好无趣
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 所以他是20w一天, 你是10w一天呀
<happyaron> ...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我一直说你仅次于图好当呀
<zenNamaste> 土豪
<jiero> leeeee:  小乐，别理这些土豪
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你还有什么不满意?
<jiero> hap
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你把斌哥和树多叔往哪放
<leeeee> 我是小李
<leeeee> 不是小乐
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我不认识树多
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 树多是谁?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好吧，频道里shu duo
<happyaron> 把空格去掉
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我今天才chinacall里面看到他了
<happyaron> en
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你们组的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我们组的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我组在北京就我和孔叔
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 也不是
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那就好
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 之前你们组的，刚变类似sales吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: aha? 哦.
<happyaron> leeeee: 你是 l5e 。。。
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你是l3e
<leeeee> 蓉蓉
<leeeee> 你如此豪
<leeeee> 你对象
<leeeee> 干嘛要跑
<zenNamaste> happyaron: unity...  buggy...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: unity疼死我了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 感觉蛋蛋都掉了
<happyaron> leeeee: 不爱了，遇到她觉得喜欢的了，就这么简单。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我都不用unity，哥。
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 土豪有毛用
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你查查我的title，就知道了。
<leeeee> 一下子真相了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: se呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 看我是哪组的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: desktop
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥真相？
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 啥真相?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯，然后我不用unity
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 请客
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 为tmd毛呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 对，请客
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你去问问我们组有几个用unity的
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> freeflying: aron请我呀, 你一起来吃呀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 况且降薪了...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 降薪了...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 都这样
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 跟帽帽比加了就行啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 而且你离家又近了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 微不足道..
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 还没搬呢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不开心...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 哥你来C记得要double啊……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ToT
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啊????
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 别说你是sb了？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: sb了就准备跳吧，加薪这事情不大靠谱貌似。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啊啊啊???
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 介个找猴叔儿请教
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 私聊
<perr> yum总更新怎么办?
<zenNamaste> perr: yun uninstall yun  ??
<zenNamaste> yun remove yum
<zenNamaste> yum erast yum?
<leeeee> 看来姐真的老了 EXO都还没认全 又出来个TFboy关键是才十三四岁。。
<perr> zenNamaste: ....拼错两次有木有
<zenNamaste> erase
<zenNamaste> nnnd
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> leeeee: 天天嚷嚷老的都tmd是一帮小年轻，你看 ff 猴叔儿啥时候说老了
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> happyaron: 这年头加薪只能靠跳了么？
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个我可说不好，各个地方不一样吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那可不一定, 帽帽低级, 钱巨少, 高级了, 钱特别tmd的多
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我等过了今年元旦看他们给我加钱不，不加钱不和他们玩了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 跳来帽帽
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 想去C
<zenNamaste> onlylove: c家?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: c家高达上呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你说了，猫猫不够档次钱巨少
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 跳了如果还不如不跳，我跳的什么意思
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 随便有个工作经验的sb过来, 工资比我高一倍, 工作量是我1/3
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我不懂coding啊，就会用shell吓唬吓唬人
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我也不懂coding呀, 我连shell都不写
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我在帽帽最近半年, 代码量也就百行以内
<happyaron> zenNamaste: f**k 这么轻松
<happyaron> leeeee: 等等毛线？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你搞UEFI的高大上，你不写shell你写C
<jiero> happyaron:  那个是 leeeee 的表情
<happyaron> onlylove: 想跳槽，就找路子呗
<zenNamaste> happyaron: .. ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 写毛c, 啥时候写c了? 最近半年我是没写过
<happyaron> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
 * jiero 单纯的非 IT。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 那是嘛表情？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没写过也比我懂的多，我不可能一周看会perl
<jiero> happyaron:  == 眼睛眯着了把。
<onlylove> happyaron: =.=就这样
<happyaron> 哦。
<leeeee> 还是你俩懂
<leeeee> 蓉蓉智商是硬伤
<onlylove> zenNamaste: perl这种难学易用的，你这么快学会，证明你潜力无限
<happyaron> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 就像 lol     |o|
<jiero>   leeeee 。。。
<leeeee> 还有一半，，
<happyaron> jiero: lol不是表情啊，laughing out loud么
<leeeee> 吃不掉啊。。
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 兔子
<leeeee> 你。。
<leeeee> 唉呀妈呀
<jiero> happyaron:  可以当成表情啊 把嘴挤压到圆形眼睛挤压扁长了
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<leeeee> 一看蓉蓉就是
<leeeee> 智商有限并且古板的人
<jiero> leeeee: 蓉蓉是帅哥
<happyaron> 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 不过有些猥亵的怪异笑容
<onlylove> happyaron: 这世界上有种东西，叫颜文字
<leeeee> 帅哥就智商高？
<leeeee> onlylove：最近我发现你真的很二次元诶。。
<jiero> leeeee:  。智商目前来看，不堪大用。。。智商高的人好多
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说竹席经常表演的节目
<happyaron> onlylove: ……
<perr> fedora肿么配置自启动?
<happyaron> jiero: ……
<onlylove> leeeee: 我本来就是二次元
<happyaron> leeeee: ……
<leeeee> 好吧。。二次元的世界 不懂
<jiero> leeeee: 不过 蓉蓉的智商至少和你有一拼的
<happyaron> 软件不够好，硬件不够好，但咱可以软硬结合嘛。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 做面膜
<leeeee> 尼玛 今天发现新买的裤子 上次去帮忙搬家 勾破了
<leeeee> 擦擦擦擦
<jiero> happyaron:  I got 2 nights learning English.
<happyaron> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> , practicing help me talk with  other ppl on Saturday.
<jiero> happyaron:  我要复习英语了，现在词汇量不到4000了，没法说话了
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧
<happyaron> leeeee: 恭喜
<happyaron> onlylove: 你咋沉默了，二次元兄弟
<happyaron> onlylove: 想跳哪，开始琢磨了
<jiero> happyaron: 知道从北京南到你那里坐那些地铁线路吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 竟然现在来了啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 4号线，魏公村站
<onlylove> jiero: 北京南在4号线有站
<jiero> 好熟悉啊。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我忙游戏
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 对啊，这地方你来过的
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。还是那个小路进去么？
<happyaron> jiero: yep
<onlylove> leeeee: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1161917
<onlylove> leeeee: 前几天一直找这个图，太长了，没注意……
<perr> ?
<jiero> happyaron: 周围其他出名建筑物？是不是逸夫楼？
<happyaron> jiero: 对
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。那我知道了，上次憋着吃太多了。去了那座楼的厕所。。。
<jiero> 呃，好像错了。
<jiero> 重新确认下。
<leeeee> ？？
<jiero> leeeee: 好，明天我不拍刺猬了，我拍蓉蓉给你当礼物
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 可以
<onlylove> leeeee: 你那些日子要给你讲的养生，刚那张图很多，可以慢慢看
<leeeee> 哦 好的
<happyaron> leeeee: 你都已经给袜子和罗姐辅导了，要不你教教 onlylove 咋追姑娘？
<jiero> happyaron:  我现在终于意识到我没跟着妹子泡在一起，是最大的失败
<happyaron> jiero: 神马？
<jiero> happyaron: 就是说没和她一起吃饭一起住，失败
<leeeee> happyaron：他没目标啊
<jiero> happyaron:  唯一赚到的是，相互信任。。。
<leeeee> 我怎么教
<happyaron> 额
<leeeee> 好歹让我知道对方性格啊
<happyaron> 额
<leeeee> 我很乐于助人的好吧 兔子是吧？
<jiero> leeeee: 是的。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉我也能教你啊
<leeeee> 只要你们有目标了。。同时也还在这。。
<leeeee> 有问必答嘛
<happyaron> 貌似我又挖了坑把自己埋了。
<leeeee> lol
<jiero> 我绝对是表白太早了。
<jiero> 直接禁闭。。
<happyaron> 23:29 < jiero> 我绝对是表白太早了。
<happyaron> 这句颠覆了我对 jiero 的认识。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。我一直是冲动的啊
<jiero> happyaron: 冲动之后思考
<happyaron> 不是这意思
<jiero> happyaron: 那是？
<happyaron> 智商低语言能力不行。lol
<leeeee> 蓉蓉我很同情你
<leeeee> 哈哈
<happyaron> leeeee: 妹的……
<leeeee> 千万不要搭理他
<leeeee> 如果他说起感情问题
<happyaron> 好的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 一旦搭理，你虎掉坑里爬不出
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的！
<onlylove> happyaron: s/虎/会/
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 智商低语言能力不行。。。确实。。。
<jiero> 不能否认远远比不上蓉蓉
<jiero> leeeee: 找男朋友就要找蓉蓉这样优秀人才
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 我的真心话
<leeeee> 他智商那么低
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。蓉蓉智商低。。。这里就没几个能配的上你了。
<leeeee> 本来就没人配得上我。。
<onlylove> 冲这句话，我也要试试推倒l5e
<leeeee> ==
<hoxily> onlylove: +1
<leeeee> 我已被你们玩坏
<leeeee> 不care
<onlylove> 不闹了，休息
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> ==
<perr> 好的, fedora有木有图形配置自启动的法子?
<perr> 这会儿你们都老实了吧
<leeeee> 碎了 白白
<happyaron> leeeee: 节操碎了的意思？
 * happyaron giggles
<leeeee> 。。
<leeeee> 节操是什么 能吃吗
<leeeee> 咸的还是甜的？
<happyaron> 满地都是
<leeeee> 自己玩吧你
<leeeee> 姐要睡觉去了
<happyaron> 袜子马上到我这里汇报把妹成果
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> 她每次去把妹，都要冒着回不去家的风险
<happyaron> 然后就只能到我这儿来汇报工作情况了。
<leeeee> ？
<happyaron> 他住得太远了。
<leeeee> 哦
<perr> jusss: 大哥好...
<jusss> perr: 你是大哥。。。我是小弟
<perr> jusss: fedora肿么配置自启动?
<happyaron> leeeee: 碎吧，不碎就长丑了。
<jusss> perr: 不会。。。
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> leeeee: 还没睡呀
<leeeee> 没呢
 * cherrot_ 一上来就感觉整个人萌！萌！哒！
<leeeee> 刚刷好牙了
<happyaron> cherrot_: ...
<leeeee> == 卧槽
<leeeee> 被你吓一跳
<jusss> 我一般都到2点才能睡着
<happyaron> cherrot_: 哥您太搞笑了……
<cherrot_> leeeee, =。=
<cherrot_> happyaron, lol ~
<jusss> 一直失眠一个多月了
<happyaron> cherrot_: 是小马哥朝你们卖萌了吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 看医生啊
<leeeee> 萌萌哒你好
<leeeee> 萌萌哒晚安
<cherrot_> happyaron, 因为明天周五了～
<cherrot_> leeeee, 哟～今儿睡得早呀
<happyaron> cherrot_: ...
<leeeee> 还早么？
<leeeee> 都要25点了
<leeeee> 早P啊
 * cherrot_ 周五啦！萌！萌！哒！
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，每次做梦都梦到大学毕业后又去上高三了 梦到了3次
 * cherrot_ ...
<cherrot_> leeeee, 碎去吧你
<jusss> happyaron: 我从大一就开始做梦又回到了高三，现在大三马上毕业了还是梦到又回到了高三
<happyaron> jusss: 赶紧做梦找个好工作呗
<happyaron> jusss: 偶尔梦一下回去挺好的，也不能天天梦啊
<jusss> perr: 你不是用win吗怎么开始用fedora啦
<leeeee> 你妹！！！！
<perr> jusss: 谁说的...
<leeeee> 你全家都是妹！！！！！！
<cherrot_> jusss, 你这是多怀念高三
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，工作还没找到
<happyaron> leeeee: 可惜不是这样的
<happyaron> jusss: 别急还有时间啦
<cherrot_> leeeee, 真是条汉子。。
<cherrot_> jusss, 哎 你毕业了？
<happyaron> 00:01 -!- leeeee was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by happyaron [碎去吧你]
<jusss> cherrot_: 是害怕高三，每次醒来后知道不会再去上高三，心里踏实多了，真让我回高三得多痛苦
<jusss> cherrot_: 一个月后毕业
<cherrot_> jusss, 准备在哪工作
<jusss> cherrot_: 北京吧
<cherrot_> jusss, 帝都欢迎你 :)
<leeeee> 我是按照你上次说的方法进来的
<jusss> perr: 我已经2个多月没进过arch了，在win下玩游戏很好，都忘了那些启动的东西了，
<leeeee> 我觉得我记忆力不错
<happyaron> 好样的妹纸童鞋。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉谢谢你
<leeeee> 还有简便方法呢
<leeeee> 真不错
<happyaron> nnd
<jusss> leeeee: 客户端一般都带autorejoin功能
<perr> jusss: 么么哒
<jusss> leeeee: 以前有次忘记是ee还是乐乐给我一次op, 然后我完成了对imadper的32连踢，貌似把他的emacs都踢崩溃了
<jusss> 就是autorejoin惹的祸
<leeeee> 听不懂
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 你们啥时候发毕业证呀
<leeeee> 马上吧
<leeeee> 周六答辩
<leeeee> 然后就等着拍照了。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 研究僧？
<jusss> 好怀念学校的日子
<leeeee> 尼玛真是后悔本科毕业把头发剪短了
<leeeee> 学士服照出来丑死
<leeeee> 不要怀念学校
<leeeee> 面对现实 我觉得你就跟小孩子一样
<jusss> 待你长发及腰时，xx可好
<leeeee> happyaron：才知道你姐研究僧么
<jusss> 我真的还是小孩子
<leeeee> jusss：高中就及腰了，大学入学前剪了
<happyaron> leeeee: 以为你博士僧呢
<leeeee> 妹的
<leeeee> 睡了
<cherrot_> leeeee, 我敬你是条汉子。。
<jusss> cherrot_: +10086
<leeeee> 呵呵，原话是A:你为什么对我这么好？B：我敬你是条汉子
<leeeee> 一口老血
<cherrot_> leeeee, 赞。。
<leeeee> 可惜姐不是汉子啊 姐温柔起来不是人
<leeeee> 唉哟
<cherrot_> leeeee, 哎呦～
<leeeee> 不跟你们一群萌萌哒闲扯了
<cherrot_> leeeee, 滚去睡吧 晚安
<happyaron> 这俩是一个人？
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> 。。。
 * cherrot_ lol 好像发现了什么～
<jusss> happyaron: cherrot_ ,被你们发现了竟然。。。
<perr> 韩红现在越来越有大佬相了
<jusss> knownbad: 台湾佬，你来啦
<wzssyqa> 好像我来晚了？
<knownbad> 干我屁事。
<knownbad> jusss: 还在幽怨中？
<knownbad> 我的看法可跟台湾没关联。
<jusss> knownbad: 。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是啊
<jusss> 睡觉去了，各位晚安
<knownbad> 睡早了？   嗯，累了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-23
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 快播现场拒签处罚告知书 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459914 当年番茄花园被罚款和坐牢，然后轮到思路，现在轮到快播了，度娘前阵子吓尿了，所以提前上岸把百度影音给阉了~~~ 　　每经记者 邹锦添 白亚静 发自深圳 　　日前，有消息称快播科技有限公司(以下简称
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教windows8.1下安装UBUNTU14.04双系统，一直无法启动ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459917 因工作需要，必须保留windows8。但一直对ubuntu恋恋不舍，请教高人指点如何安装。 用了wubi，失败；用U盘启动安装，失败，都是无法启动UBUNTU。使用BOOTREPAIR修复，失败。用了
<^k^>  ─> EASYBCD添加引导项，不得要领，还是失败。 我的笔记本不是UEFI，无此模式。 下图为我的笔记本双硬盘情况，G盘（SSD后加的）为wi …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 64 位系统无法安装 Teamviewer, 如何解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459919 如题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2014-05-23 8:44
<sennn> 大家说上午好!
<loaden> sennn: 上午好
<sennn> 今天有啥話題?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 两个浏览器都被劫持，网页地址不变，网页内容是另一个网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459920 装了firefox,rekonq.上网本来很正常。似乎从昨天开始，两个浏览器打开中航证券网都只能打开下面这个网页，而且网址不变。打开其他证券公司网页都很正常。在firefox
<^k^>  ─> 里about：重置了还是这样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 难用还是不会用 — 2014-05-23 8:50
<onlylove> http://pic.book.sohu.com/detail-565657-16.shtml#16
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 朝鲜印象：新华社女记者眼中的时尚朝鲜6633848-读书频道图片库-大视野-搜狐
<onlylove> 26岁退役……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求sharp ar-1808s 驱动，在ubuntu中用的，不胜感激~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459922 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 顿悟你的人生 — 2014-05-23 9:35
<gshmu> 14.04 默认的输入法切换快捷键是什么？   super+space 还有一个是什么？
<gshmu> 另一个改成Ctrl+space
<gshmu> 冲突了 计划该回默认的
<gshmu> 注： ctrl+space 默认的代码导航，计划改回默认 默认是什么？？？
<loaden> 原来可以忽略^k^
<loaden> gshmu: 可以设置
<gshmu> loaden: 知道可以设置，默认的是什么？？？
<gshmu> loaden: 找不到合适的快捷键 都被占了表示，所以计划改回默认的
<onlylove_> 掉线的感觉真不爽……
<hoxily> onlylove_: /nick onlylove
<onlylove_> hoxily: 那个还在
<onlylove_> hoxily: 我那账号还没注册，不能用ghost
<onlylove_> hoxily: 等它超时好了
<hoxily> onlylove_: A!
<leeeee> onlylove_：为啥会带个尾巴呢
<onlylove_> leeeee: 掉线了，重新连接，如果服务器认为原来那个没掉，就会显示重名，不允许重名，自动加的
<onlylove_> leeeee: 你刚没和我说啥吧……
<jiero> leeeee:  onlylove ...
<jiero> 糟了。
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39650
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家着手将大象变成猛犸象
<onlylove_> jiero: 你和我说啥了
<leeeee> jiero：嗨~你到北京了？
<imtxc> 你们今天是什么话题
<jiero> leeeee:  今天晚上去
<leeeee> onlylove_：原来如此
<jiero> onlylove_:  我没说什么呢。
<jiero> imtxc:  今天的话题，是明天怎么扁你呢。
<imtxc> 我翻了一下，大约是 jiero 和 leeeee 要来北京， happyaron 要请客， 色大象跳槽升职加薪了？
<jiero> imtxc: 出来，明天我我见到你就拍照
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero要来北京，顺路揍你
<jiero> imtxc: 出来，我拿你实验设计形象
<imtxc> jiero: 得了吧
<imtxc> jiero: 会哭死你
<jiero> imtxc:  . 我的形象其实一直被人鄙夷。
<imtxc> jiero: 明天我要去饼都
<jiero> imtxc:  你笑起来挺猥亵的。
<leeeee> 跟我有什么关系。。
<jiero> leeeee:  不要怕，imtxc不会去找你的
<leeeee> 他当然不会来找我啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么时候的log,昨晚到我下线，没记得有人提l5e来北京啊
<jiero> onlylove:  imtxc 是看错了
<jiero> happyaron:  你那里有空调么？
<leeeee> == 所以我明天都很莫名，，
<jiero> leeeee:  明天去北京吧。
<happyaron> jiero: 有
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。可怕，我要多带衣服。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 北京现在很热, 多带衣服干嘛?
<leeeee> 木有钱。。
<leeeee> 土豪赞助我就去
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我在低温下睡觉流逝大量的热。
<imtxc> leeeee: 就你和 roylez 这关系
<jiero> leeeee:  找 roylez 乐乐
<imtxc> leeeee: 让他在北京给你买套房都没问题
<jiero> roylez:  准备灭了 imtxc
<leeeee> ？？？我又怎么了？？？
<jiero> leeeee:  没啥， imtxc 在调戏主席
 * imtxc 听说 roylez 要在北京买房了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 听说你升职加薪了还不开心打算跳槽？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啊? 我升职加薪了?
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你们那里还要人吗? 我们这里有个实习生
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 帽帽没人头给他转正
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 或者说, 帽帽傻逼太多了, 谁能干活儿都看不出来
<zenNamaste> monson: 粗来
<leeeee> imtxc：你每天都在道听途说啊
<monson> zenNamaste, for what
<zenNamaste> monson: 你手底下有headaccount嘛?
<monson> zenNamaste, 没，但可以有
<zenNamaste> monson: aqe的?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我昨天不是说了么
<zenNamaste> monson: 收我们组实习生呗?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没看到呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你说啥?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我老板打算裁员……
<monson> zenNamaste, 没有aqe的，现在都是qe
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦...
<zenNamaste> monson: .. ..
<zenNamaste> monson: 给qe, 也行
<imtxc> monson: 给 qe， 也行
<monson> zenNamaste, 你老板不是说给contractor吗
<zenNamaste> monson: 又变卦了
<zenNamaste> monson: 简直是坑人
<monson> zenNamaste, qe不是我想给就给。。以你说的那个水平，估计给不了
<zenNamaste> monson: 是呀
<jiero> zenNamaste:  人太好了
<monson> zenNamaste, 之前我推了一个别组的QE过来我们组，我老板都不要
<jiero> zenNamaste 我这里空荡荡的了，原来的实习都走了。
<monson> zenNamaste, 干嘛你老板变卦的？就指望3个leader管qiao一个？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请问14.04怎么处理alltray无法在系统栏显示的问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459925 ~$ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" 没有“com.canonical.Unity.Panel”这个方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhichixigua — 2014-05-23 10:12
<zenNamaste> monson: 好吧...
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哎...
<monson> zenNamaste, 你和那个实习生很熟么？
<zenNamaste> monson: 恩. 我带他
<monson> zenNamaste, 多久？我见过没？
<zenNamaste> monson: 半年了
<jiero> zenNamaste:  感情是脓药
<imtxc> 听起来 qiao 好忧伤
<zenNamaste> jiero: 农药?
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> zenNamaste: 是脓 + 药
<monson> zenNamaste, 要是我强硬点还是可以要过来的，只是我在考虑值不值得。。
<onlylove> 岂止是好忧伤，四个人的活要他一个人做
<happyaron> 这几天为什么尽是悲剧
<monson> zenNamaste, 你知道我手下已经猪太多了。。
<zenNamaste> monson: 比那个qe强
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 刚刚有一批人变相降薪嘛
<jiero> happyaron: 都是我的错。
<happyaron> jiero: 和你半毛钱关系都没有
<monson> zenNamaste, 哪个学校的呀？中大就马上帮。。
<zenNamaste> monson: 不是.
<monson> zenNamaste, MM？
<zenNamaste> monson: mm/kdump/efi都干过
<happyaron> 整个五月尤其是后半段，就是一个no zuo no die的节奏。
<monson> zenNamaste, 其实我是想问时表示女生。。 -_-||
<zenNamaste> monson: 一开始是mm, 后来长期kdump, 后来我给他讲了下efi, 他跑了几次
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 这么悲催
<zenNamaste> monson: 不是, 男的, 正是你所好
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你想多了，人问的是美眉否
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你太不了解 monson 了
<monson> zenNamaste, ^_^  先发pp
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 难道是……
<zenNamaste> monson: pp?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 妹子不要汉子要？
<monson> zenNamaste, pic
<onlylove> zenNamaste: photo
<zenNamaste> monson: 你要他的pp?
<monson> zenNamaste, pp's pp is better
<jiero> pity:  ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我被从onsite那边撤出来了……不爽
<pity> jiero: 萝姐好
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 以为还有机会回去
<jiero> pity:  p哥好
 * imtxc 目基
 * jiero 灭了 imtxc
<pity> jiero: 看来不忙啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不去就不去了呗
<jiero> pity:  我，一直都是比较闲的，我不找压力大的工作。。。
<leeeee> == 如此。。
<leeeee> 贵圈。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样啊，西二旗这边太偏僻，我如果搬过来生活质量直接掉下来
<jiero> leeeee: 拉几个 妹妹进来啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不搬的话，每天要早起
<imtxc> onlylove: 版
<jiero> lainme:  蓝妹妹现在有空调了吗？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马
<onlylove> imtxc: 不搬！
<zenNamaste> 还有生活质量这个词? 我现在回家倒头睡觉, 偏僻怎么了...
<caleb-> jiero: 上太空，压力小
<jiero> caleb-:  人就散了
<leeeee> jiero：拉不动。。
<jiero> caleb-: 我没说压力小，我只说不要压力大
<leeeee> caleb-：赞！
<onlylove> imtxc: 不搬还有机会和妹子一起吃饭，搬了就没机会了
<jiero> leeeee: 为什么啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 人没兴趣
<onlylove> jiero: qq群好玩多了，还能发图
<leeeee> 对啊 没人觉得好玩。。
<pity> jiero: 幸福
<jiero> leeeee: 哦。
<jiero> pity:  我不幸福
<imtxc> 。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：现在直接微信了。。QQ不上好久
<pity> jiero: 我最近老熬夜
<jiero> pity:  。。。
<pity> jiero: 你姓萝 :D
<jiero> pity: 我总是失眠。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 看到了吧，都直接微信了
<pity> jiero: 我整天困得要死
<onlylove> leeeee: 我已经落后两个时代了……听说有人微信都玩腻了
<jiero> onlylove: 微信很烦。我讨厌手机
<onlylove> jiero: 我路痴啊，需要地图
<jiero> onlylove: 我路痴，我一直问路。
<onlylove> jiero: 虽然手机的定位速度慢的要死，但是用gprs定还是很快的
<jiero> onlylove: 我是绝对厚脸皮
<onlylove> jiero: 我和你说，你遇到过问路都问不到的么
<jiero> onlylove: 当然。
<leeeee> onlylove：这就不知道了。。反正也都是闲扯的工具。。
<jiero> onlylove: 需要问5个人
<onlylove> jiero: 今年u的release party，我要去，结果迷路了，转了一圈没人知道
<onlylove> jiero: 结果没去成，然后就回来了
<onlylove> jiero: 保安，送快递的，都问过了，这些人都不知道，我问谁去
<jiero> onlylove: 明天去么 gnome.asia
<onlylove> jiero: 不认识路
<leeeee> jiero：我跟你一样 习惯问路
<onlylove> jiero: 不去
<onlylove> leeeee: 我也是问路啊，可是一群人不知道啊
<leeeee> 保安知道什么啊
<leeeee> 还不如环卫工人呢
<leeeee> 据我问路的经验
<onlylove> leeeee: 你真错了，保安和送快递的，是对区域地理最熟悉的
<jiero> leeeee:  问路不问购物者，现在对方一般都比较警觉
<leeeee> 保安几乎不可靠。。
<jiero> onlylove:  问与会者
<leeeee> 我通常就是问交通协管员
<imtxc> leeeee: 你牛
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果没有呢
<jiero> onlylove: 电话啊。上次见你们，我就迷路了，给了所有人电话。
<imtxc> leeeee: 你确定交通协管员能听到你说话？
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。是之前。
<imtxc> leeeee: 我见到的那些一个个头发花白，颤颤微微，胳膊上戴个红圈儿。。
<leeeee> 没有就问卖报亭里的人
<imtxc> 现在男的给男的当手下也要看pp了么
<jiero> leeeee:  给我经验是，在广东问路，就要问清楚是马路哪一侧！
<yunfan> imtxc: 有帽子没？
<jiero> yunfan: 你怎么冒头了。
<yunfan> jiero: 南方是习惯讲左右哈
<happyaron> imtxc: monson 有这爱好呗
<leeeee> jiero:不清楚诶。。
<lainme> jiero: 有啊
<leeeee> imtxc：就算是老人也听得见我说话啊。。我的声音极具穿透力、、
<leeeee> 我讲不了悄悄话。。
<jiero> yunfan:  我不管是左右还是怎么的，对方不告诉我前面是单行线且没有到对面步行方式。根本就是单纯回答问题。
<jiero> yunfan: 没心啊。。。
<perr> 高大上
<jiero> lainme: 终于幸福了
<leeeee> jiero：那你比我还蠢。。你去哪里你事先不搞明白么？
<jiero> leeeee: 我单人去旅游，怎么会知道是在路的左右？
<jiero> leeeee: 我就是问得目的地。
<leeeee> 旅游。。。
<leeeee> 好吧 当我没说
<jiero> leeeee:  穿透力。。。
<leeeee> == 对啊。。如果唱vitas的歌。。更无敌。。
<perr> leeeee 唱唱大伙听听
<leeeee> 算了吧。。吓人
<imtxc> yunfan: 没
<imtxc> leeeee: 哟
<imtxc> monson: 哟
<perr> leeeee 唱
<imtxc> leeeee: 来一首歌
<monson> zenNamaste, 出来
<imtxc> leeeee: 唱吧里面录一段儿
<leeeee> 别提唱吧。。
<imtxc> z
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 出来
<leeeee> 好歹去唱歌K 还觉得不错。。
<leeeee> 尼玛录出来真够难听的。。
<imtxc> leeeee: K 里面，那还是你的声音么
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧
<perr> 麦很重要
<imtxc> leeeee: 你手机要是有那个混响，你也觉得不错
<zenNamaste> monson: 说
<leeeee> 那我就算不录。。就这么唱 也还行啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 说
<leeeee> 但是录出来就觉得 恶心
<perr> leeeee 听听
<leeeee> NO WAY
<perr> 切
<monson> zenNamaste, 你老大被promope了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕，推荐个耳麦，手机用的
<zenNamaste> monson: 中文
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你上回推荐我买得那个已经挂了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 买个ue900?
<monson> zenNamaste, cui -> supervisor
<leeeee> imtxc：你有唱吧么 来来来 我去关注下
<zenNamaste> monson: 我知道呀
<zenNamaste> monson: 然后呢?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 看着就太高大上了，虽然我不知道价格
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我也不是很懂耳麦, 但是他们的麦克风, 都不会好过手机自带的
<monson> zenNamaste, 你的实习生，估计我更帮不上忙了
<zenNamaste> monson: 恩
<imtxc> g promope
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 听说isk的电容麦很流行
<^k^> imtxc: promope Apr 21, 2014 |...| Hawaii Five-0 4x20 Promo Hawaii Five-0 4x20. Hawaii Five-0. Hawaii Five-0 4x20 |Promo ''Pe|'epe'e Kanaka'' (HD) Hawaii Five-0 4x20 ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这倒确实，我只想要个不那么容易坏得
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 真不了解...
<perr> 5块钱来一堆
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕，你在我心目中就是耳机的专家啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 额, 你要质量好的, 我对这方面没研究呀... 我也不懂麦克风谁家的壕
<zenNamaste> 好
<zenNamaste> monson: promope 到底什么意思呀?
<monson> zenNamaste, s/promope/promote
<zenNamaste> monson: ccui不算是我老板, 我老板是lilu和caiqian
<monson> zenNamaste, 不是你老板，难道是我老板吗？
<monson> zenNamaste, T_T
 * jerry 
<jerry> 有没有人在ubuntu14.04 上面编译过coreseek ？
<zenNamaste> monson: 你现在的老板变成谁了?
<monson> zenNamaste, 不知道。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你老板借了你的promotion光环？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 错了, 是我坑了他
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 本来直接升senior，现在差了一级？
<freeflying> monson: 他现在的老板是joey
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 很难解释
<imtxc> leeeee: 我没有啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 我是听朋友圈里面别人发的
<imtxc> 天津  星期六 降水概率  40%....
<freeflying> imtxc: http://linuxgizmos.com/sbc-mimics-raspberry-pi-has-faster-cpu-adds-sata/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi clone beefs up CPU, adds SATA ·  LinuxGizmos.com
<freeflying> imtxc: 这回你可以买了，虽然这货还是很锉
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<leeeee> 那些人都还要专门去买个麦么？
<leeeee> 还化妆。。
<leeeee> 好累啊
<jiero> leeeee:  恩。化妆很累的。
<jiero> leeeee: 化妆都要20分钟么。
<leeeee> 我尝试着录了几首。。发现《你的眼神》还可以。。《偿还》马马虎虎。。其他的。。唉
<leeeee> 不止。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 买啥
<imtxc> leeeee: 链接
<leeeee> 我当然不会上传啊。。
<leeeee> 为什么我叫外卖每次都是点同一个菜啊。。。
<imtxc> 色大象咋又跑了
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
 * zhouqt 早
<hamo> jiero: ?
<zhouqt> hamo: 黑毛
<jiero> hamo 明天你去么？
<zhouqt> zenNamaste: 又来了？
<imtxc> hamo: 明天你去么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 又来了？
<zenNamaste> zhouqt: 恩, 刚才emacs挂了
<jiero> zhouqt: 大蛙
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ^^
<zenNamaste> zhouqt: 大蛙
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 来推荐个耳塞吧
<zhouqt> jiero: zenNamaste 滚粗
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 塞子?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 能在 x230 上用的
<hamo> imtxc: 想去啊，不过明天貌似下雨啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 语音聊天用
<hamo> zenNamaste: 你是来吃饭的吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 都能吧? 我的tf15就很好呀
<zenNamaste> hamo: 恩. 是.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 毛，x230 上只有一个孔
<zenNamaste> hamo: 晚上你请?
<yunfan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KD5RUN2/  这续航要真能10h 那我就买一个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Amazon.com : ASUS Chromebook C200MA-DS01 11.6-Inch Laptop : Computers & Accessories
<hamo> zenNamaste: 你还没请呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的tf15/ue900 都可以
<jiero> hamo: 24点请我吃饭。
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> hamo: 你先请
<imtxc> hamo: 你先请
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 然后你请
<jiero> hamo: 我24点就到了中关村了
<imtxc> jiero: 然后你请
 * hamo 穷啊...
<hamo> jiero: 你来帝都？
<zenNamaste> hamo: 然后让 imtxc 请
<zenNamaste> hamo: 还有 adam 也邀请
<zenNamaste> 要请
<jiero> imtxc: 你请吧。
 * imtxc 这个频道有比我还穷的？
<jiero> imtxc: 我啊
<zenNamaste> hamo: 你们这么多土豪在, 何时轮得到我请?
<jiero> imtxc: 我背着 80万债务
<imtxc> jiero: 我也想背
<hamo> jiero: 负债的都是土豪啊
<yunfan> zenNamaste: tf15多少？
<jiero> imtxc:  有比我还穷的？
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 799买的
<yunfan> imtxc: 你想背 我可以把我的转让给你
<imtxc> jiero: 我就比你多
<jiero> hamo: 。。。你妹。我又不投资
 * hamo 你们明天都去？
<jiero> imtxc: 你的收入就比我高
<jiero> imtxc: 我的收入只有 hamo的零头
<imtxc> jiero: 我想给我爹1000w，但是我没有，所以我就欠我爹1000w....
 * hamo 貌似明天确实是要下雨..
<yunfan> zenNamaste: 我说续航
<wzssyqa> jiero: 听说你要跑帝都来？
<imtxc> jiero: 这个频道收入是 hamo 零头的人多了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 追随那姐么？
<jiero> hamo: 适合你和 zhouqt
<zenNamaste> yunfan: 续航? 耳机还有续航??  cc imtxc
<jiero> wzssyqa: 那姐？
 * imtxc 明天到底有啥事儿啊！！
 * zhouqt 换了硬盘竟然是5400转的，妈蛋
<jiero> imtxc:  GNOME
<yunfan> 额 我以为是变形本呢
<wzssyqa> jiero: 让你神魂颠倒那个
<zhouqt> imtxc: GNOME Asia
 * hamo 有真土豪啊，大家别往我这里转移啊
<jiero> imtxc: GNOME.Asia
<yunfan> 现在这些厂商代号太坑了
<yunfan> hamo: 现在玩什么服呢
<zenNamaste> jiero: imtxc: 开玩笑, 没有的事儿, 这个频道里工资能到 hamo 零头儿得人, 没几个.
<hamo> yunfan: 忙死了...
<hamo> yunfan: 啥都没玩
<imtxc> ………………
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我说的零头应该是小数点吧。
<jiero> 小数点。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: imtxc: 零头儿的话, 你一天能有5w?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 神马叫没几个，只有 adam壕好嘛。
 * hamo 要不是在装系统，我才不会跟你们在这里吹水...哼
<imtxc> adam 比 hamo 工资高吧
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你忘了 happyaron 壕了
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> hamo:  抱抱
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦，对了
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你要跟着 jiero 一起么？
 * hamo momo jiero 
<leeeee> 一起干嘛
<qiao> 壕们好 ～ zenNamaste hamo
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 一起来帝都啊
<hamo> leeeee: 来帝都玩呗
<zenNamaste> hamo: 吃饭去?
<imtxc> qiao: 听说你是这个频道老板最多的？
<hamo> zenNamaste: 半呢，不着急
<qiao> imtxc: 全是呢～ 例如 zenNamaste 等等
<qiao> zenNamaste: 你丫就一饭桶～
<jiero> wzssyqa: 大家合资出路费给 leeeee就可以。
<jiero> leeeee: 和蓉蓉住在一起就好了 。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你要把她推倒，开房的钱都行
<jiero> wzssyqa: 要自愿才行
<wzssyqa> leeeee: ^
 * hamo 不要教坏人家啊...
<leeeee> 出去拿了个饭
<leeeee> 回来就歪楼了
<leeeee> 什么节奏
 * wzssyqa 举手，我歪的
<onlylove> qiao: 听说你三个老板？
<yunfan> hamo: 忙好 你看东哥就很忙 最后还是搞到奶茶了
<qiao> 传的这么快 ～
<leeeee> 我要是去帝都，，连住的地儿都没有
<hamo> yunfan: 方向不一样...
<leeeee> 没钱
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你要技巧好 开房的钱都省了
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 那不是跟 jiero 嘛
<qiao> onlylove: 传的这么快 ～
<happyaron> 那就开启壕模式
<leeeee> 我才不跟着他呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 在日本买那东西一点都不便宜。
<yunfan> hamo: 方向不同 赚钱都一样嘛  人民币是钱 难道给你美元就不要了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 和大陆一个价
<onlylove> qiao: 三个老板一个干活的，猫猫的结构还真……
<leeeee> 凹。。
<leeeee> 不过我在北京有同学。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 货比三家撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 比了，就是不便宜。
<jiero> leeeee: 跟我在一起没有问题的。
<leeeee> 她跟她男友住一块。。不行。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是香港便宜
<qiao> onlylove: 我的老板们都在锻炼他们的管理能力呢～
<happyaron> leeeee: 把她男朋友轰出去就好了
<jiero> leeeee: 强占男朋友就好了
<happyaron> 后面这个更赞
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 为啥不是把她轰出去？
<leeeee> jiero：你都是蹭蓉蓉的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 智商低
<jiero> leeeee: 对啊。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 智商是硬伤啊，看来在这频道没法混了
<leeeee> 咱俩一起去蹭蓉蓉？
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我也在蹭啊
<hamo> zenNamaste: 走吧
 * wzssyqa 三男一女，赶脚好重口
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<leeeee> 蓉蓉这土豪啊。。能有四张床？
<happyaron> 我出去开房，你们留在这里。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。
<leeeee> 一个人睡四个床。。真豪
<wzssyqa> 那我还是回家吧
<wzssyqa> 留给你们俩
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你去找妹子啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是good progress么，住一起
<leeeee> jiero：看吧 蓉蓉说出去了 你一个人住吧 ：）
<jiero> leeeee: 不要啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 你也来吧
<leeeee> 我没钱啊。。去干吗
<jiero> 一个人好无聊才不想住旅馆
<leeeee> 你去蓉蓉那住啊
<onlylove> 一个jiero参加GNOME.Asia引发的惨案
<leeeee> 话说我还没去过北京。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 去hk血拼撒
<jiero> onlylove:  ...
<wzssyqa> jiero: leeeee 在一起
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
 * gfrog 妈蛋，还是想要SSD
 * jiero 践踏 wzssyqa
 * gfrog 系统启动依旧需要1mins
<happyaron> gfrog: 土豪，买吧
<happyaron> leeeee: 来呗
<onlylove> gfrog: 买7200转的凑合下吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 7200转7mm的没1T+的盘
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你侮辱例如jiero的感情 人家对纠纠 那是至死不渝
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个不是说笑，你给管好人的食宿
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> gfrog: 必须SSD
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个没问题的。
<leeeee> happyaron：没钱啊。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就ssd+nas
<jiero> leeeee: 你很好，但是别。。。。
<happyaron> 不过我又要去搜狗卖身了……下午见。
<zhan> eexp: 有啥好玩的玩意介绍下啊
<gfrog> eexp: 球赠送
<gfrog> onlylove: 球赠送
<onlylove> happyaron: 求去搜狗
<jiero> leeeee: 再这样下去，irc记录迟早有一天被她看到。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 你这种壕……
<eexp> zhan: 玩手机
<gfrog> onlylove: 毫毛
<eexp> gfrog: 买本本自带。换吧。
<leeeee> 哎哟 怕啥
<gfrog> eexp: 球赠送
<onlylove> leeeee: jiero说，想带啾啾来
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。
<eexp> 送本本？nnnnd 找蛋蛋。 gfrog
<zhan> eexp: 啥手机啊
<leeeee> onlylove：去北京是吧？ 挺好的啊
<eexp> zhan: 我们来共享下实时位置吧。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你差不多真的要被玩坏了……
<zhan> eexp: 玩个锤子
<eexp> 定位你。 zhan
<zhan> eexp: 你会做导弹么
<eexp> zhan: 你买锤子手机了？ lol
<eexp> 会啊。
<leeeee> onlylove：出来混的  不care了
<eexp> 冲天炮，经常玩。
<onlylove> leeeee: 趁着正常……赶紧跑路吧
<zhan> eexp: 我才没那么无聊
<jiero> onlylove leeeee ... 你们两个在一起吧
<leeeee> onlylove：赶我走干嘛
<eexp> zhan: 你现在怕导弹了？
<jiero> onlyloveleeeee
<leeeee> jiero：你还去北京不？
<zhan> eexp: 怕啊，位置被你知道了，导弹来了跑都跑不了。。。
<zhan> eexp: 话说共享实时位置都是好多年前的玩意了
<eexp> 你是作飞机的？忘记了。
<zhan> roylez: 主席出来打依依
<eexp> 只是定位你
<jiero> leeeee: 票买好了啊。
<onlylove> zhan: 不担心，ee买不到火箭，就算做出导弹，也不如你跑的快
<leeeee> jiero：嗯 那纠纠呢？
<eexp> 科大有ATR实验室，里面有现成的。炸飞你。 onlylove
<zhan> ATR 是啥
<eexp> 就是自动追踪导弹
<eexp> 没人共享位置，就 imtxc 老实过
<imtxc> ....
 * imtxc 被定位了？
<eexp> 赞 imtxc
<eexp> 163邮箱不是6.0嘛。蛮好的啊
<zhan> imtxc: 以后有依依飞弹
<eexp> zhan: 鱼鱼，你现在到底在干嘛呢。
<zhan> eexp: 混混。
<eexp> 哪里？机密部门？
<yunfan> imtxc: 放心 ee的位置也有
<yunfan> imtxc: 他要开炸 哥一定帮你复仇
<eexp> yunfan: 别人找就知道的。不用你说
<onlylove> 会不会有误伤啊……
<yunfan> 保证全家都端掉
<eexp> onlylove: 你和 imtxc近？
<onlylove> eexp: 我现在在软件园上班啊……
<zhan> onlylove: 把小依依抓了就可以了
<yunfan> onlylove: 要能误伤到你 那中国就光明了
<onlylove> eexp: 他也在软件园啊
<zhan> eexp: 没部门啊。自己瞎胡闹
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，什么逻辑，这哪里喝哪里
<eexp> onlylove: 额。那误伤你，还是可能的
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟你本人没关系 跟你住的地方有关系
<eexp> zhan: 那作机器人去。自己生产
<yunfan> 你懂的
<zhan> eexp: 你买啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
<zhan> eexp: 你要哪样的？
<yunfan> zhan: 你做什么飞机？
<eexp> zhan: 我卖还差不多
<yunfan> 不会是遥控吧 额
<zhan> yunfan: 你听依依瞎扯
<eexp> 就6个脚的，那种飞快的跑的
<yunfan> 说起来  昨天那个纳米发动机的新闻很赞
<yunfan> eexp: 阿里出耕地宝了 土豪你可以去买点 土地就在我隔壁市 环境还不错的
<eexp> yunfan: 。。纳米发动机，驱动你的精虫？
<zhan> eexp: 你那是想给你娃买玩具吧
<eexp> 啥宝都不买
<eexp> zhan: 跑飞快的啊。你居然不关心科技动态
<zhan> 纳米机器。。。攻壳啊
<yunfan> 那个纳米发动机出来 估计以后许多病可以轻松治了 像结石类  血栓这些
<zhan> eexp: boston dynamics 嘛
<yunfan> 肿瘤估计也可以
<eexp> 那是模拟马的
<eexp> 不是那种
<zhan> 大狗啊
<eexp> 我不记得url了。
<yunfan> 那是google的未来部队
<eexp> 不是大狗
<yunfan> 将来google的机房里涌出大量机器人部队 占领全球 额
<zhan> 那。。。小狗
<eexp> 一边一个3角的脚。跑飞快的
<leeeee> 我在微博上看到一张照片
<zhan> boston dynamics 那么牛逼的也被　google 收购了啊
<leeeee> 我去找一下
<zhan> 不是新的　atlas 么
<zhan> eexp: 跑飞快的，不是这个？　http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjE3NDgyMDAw.html
<^k^> zhan: ⇪ 美军发布最新机器人- WildCat 人造神兽 呼之欲出啊！！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<eexp> 不是军方的。复杂了你作不出。lol
<zhan> eexp: 机器人没市场。搞不了的
<leeeee> 怎么贴照片？
<imtxc> leeeee: ?
<leeeee> 怎么贴照片
<imtxc> leeeee: 新浪微薄的照片？
<leeeee> 我有天晚上看到一张图片
<leeeee> 整个被吓醒
<leeeee> 让你们看看是什么
<leeeee> 不认识
<eexp> 估计是梦境的照片
<eexp> 吃饭
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种东西出来，结石血栓好说，肿瘤这种，治标不治本的
<leeeee> 不是梦境
<imtxc> leeeee: 贴链接不就行了？
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> http://weibo.com/2549228714/At2s8FTzF
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 微博注册
<imtxc> leeeee: 在图片上，右击
<imtxc> leeeee: 会有个复制图片地址
<imtxc> leeeee: 你发的这个链接会要求登录
<perr> 唱歌了？
<leeeee> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/thumbnail/97f224aagw1ecr7yuov26j20sg0lrtg4.jpg
<imtxc> leeeee: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/97f224aagw1ecr7yuov26j20sg0lrtg4.jpg
<imtxc> leeeee: 对了，就是这种链接就对了
<imtxc> leeeee: 这是一群汪星人
<leeeee> 这个是什么？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在Ubuntu下安装Matlab要如何分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459929 ubuntu 安装Matlab，以前安装过一次，提示空间不足。想重装一遍Ubuntu，100G空间，怎样分区？求大神解答！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdutw — 2014-05-23 11:23
<leeeee> 我根本没看清
<zhan> 啥玩意
<leeeee> 只觉得。。恶心。。
<leeeee> 当时。。
<leeeee> 赶紧关了
<onlylove> 我怎么觉得像是开了慢快门或者多次曝光
<imtxc> 这个恶心？
<imtxc> 看起来很好吃的啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 龙芯本上的64bit kde 起来了
<leeeee> == 我最怕这种
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 8089d那个？
<imtxc> leeeee: 很长的还是腿很多的？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 3A本
<zhan> 你肯定怕蜈蚣，还有那个多足虫
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，不清楚了，就知道8089d前些时候300块的价格很……
<leeeee> 还有蠕动的 有一次在学校看到一个蚯蚓 死了 超大。。叫得所有人都莫名。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 但是我到现在不知道8089d只能做啥，很多人拿树莓玩不少花样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：卸载tomcat后再安装就出现这中情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459934 wyf@S:~$ sudo apt-get install tomcat7 tomcat7-admin 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装的软件包： tomcat7-docs tomcat7-examples tomcat7-user libtcnative-1
<^k^>  ─> 下列【新】软件包将被安装： tomcat7 tomcat7-admin 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 2 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 10 个软件包未被 …
<perr> 然后蚯蚓活过来到你的地方死去了。感叹死的不容易。。。
<zhan> ...
<leeeee> ==
<perr> 你～>别
<zhan> leeeee: 小时候钓过鱼没，会有一个罐子，里面都是抱成团的小蚯蚓
<leeeee> 嗯。。小时候养过蚕啊。。小时候不怕啊
<onlylove> zhan: 不少用人造饵么……
<onlylove> zhan: 咋还用那个……
<zhan> onlylove: 原始社会啊
<zhan> 没那么高级的东西
<zhan> 都自己在土里面刨的
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0523/072941_BNnc_12.gif
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
 * onlylove 觉得文思office里面的网络就是个笑话
<leeeee> 微博也出好友圈了？
<leeeee> 我果然很久没玩了。。
<zhan> 圈子么。。。好久了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那玩具现在跑不起来我这系统
<happyaron> onlylove: 投简历啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 同养过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你能不能把镜头前面的玻璃擦干净了再拍。。。
<happyaron> 养过啥？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 镜头磨了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 介个，和我一起入5d3吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你就舍不得磨了
<happyaron> 不过也说不定
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 给钱，先
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 找你老爸
<happyaron> 老板
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你说镜头搞成那样，你咋好意思给妹子拍月亮
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 反正拍不清楚的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不磨也拍不清楚
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00EH9V95U 这个吧，性价比很赞。
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canon 佳能-Canon 佳能 EOS 70D 数码单反套机(EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 8,229.00
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这个事情你不用忽悠我的。忽悠不动
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我这次深刻地感觉到好好练习拍人像的重要性。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 所以不是忽悠
<leeeee> wzssyqa：大家都养过吧。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 养过嘛啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 批量养
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 养过嘛？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 蚕
<happyaron> 没养过的路过。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我觉得我的机器得搬你这来了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: lm6100已经频繁死机了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可以啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 最好可以想办法搞个公网IP啊
<wzssyqa> ny
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 听说你是妹子？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 拍月亮要用天文镜
<jerry> exit()
<jerry> \q
<onlylove> zenNama_eat: 那啥，那个gpgcheck做啥的，不check还没法装包
<freeflying> happyaron: 搜狗手机上英文输入不能自动补全啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 跟他们吐槽下
<onlylove> freeflying: 有的用就行了，要啥自行车
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • framebuffer没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459935 以前按这贴设置可以： http://qyiyunso.blog.163.com/blog/static/35077686201123121442468/ 现在用同样的方法不灵了，mplayer只有声音没图像 Code: mplayer -vo fbdev Michael\ Jackson\ -\ Slave\ To\ The\ Rhythm.mp4 Quote: Error opening/initializing the
<^k^>  ─> selected video_out (-vo) device. 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-05-23 12:45
<happyaron> freeflying: 说让你先装个英文输入法，lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥意思
<happyaron> freeflying: 暂时没这功能
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个基本功能啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 我是指android上
<freeflying> happyaron: 不是优麒麟
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa 明儿你们谁请我吃饭啊
 * wzssyqa 装没看见
<zhouqt> happyaron: freeflying 大大们，硬盘并发性能特别差，会是哪方面的原因呢？
<nyfair> happyaron: sogou有没有五笔单字库
<freeflying> zhouqt: trace下吧
<zhouqt> freeflying: trace哪里？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是读还是写
<gfrog> freeflying: 读
<wzssyqa> happyaron: kde下搞不出声音来
<onlylove> gfrog: 单独的呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 并发读，能读到多少
<gfrog> /dev/sda: Timing cached reads:   12890 MB in  1.99 seconds = 6471.58 MB/sec Timing buffered disk reads: 106 MB in  3.07 seconds =  34.52 MB/sec
<gfrog> onlylove: ^
<onlylove> gfrog: 感觉略差啊……怎么也得50往上
<onlylove> gfrog: 只能说，硬盘容量大了，马达转速低了
<gfrog> onlylove: 关键是丫性能飘的太厉害，第一次30,第二次还能跑到100+
<onlylove> gfrog: 总线速度没到呢，总线大概150还是300
<onlylove> gfrog: 只要不超过总线速度，它可以自由发挥
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要成本低廉 天天治标就行 减肥不就是个例子么
<onlylove> yunfan: nonono，减肥是个长期活
 * gfrog 妈蛋，拆下来换原来的盘对比下
<onlylove> oracle的静默安装写完了……
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 哇
<lincan> .
<imtxc> leeeee: 我一下子以为自己又点开caoliu小说区了
<leeeee> 什么？
 * nyfair 就想要个通用点的输入法，发现太难了
<nyfair> qq： 五笔√日文×linux×
<nyfair> g婊：五笔×日文√linux×
<nyfair> 度娘：五笔√日文√linux×
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: UE900 声音比tf15怎么样
<nyfair> 搜狗：五笔√日文×linux√
<nyfair> 求个全能的
<palomino|working> ibus?
<nyfair> ibus不支持windows直接滚蛋
<palomino|working> 还得支持windows
<palomino|working> 你要的太多了
<imtxc> nyfair: 你在win下用啥
<imtxc> 哦，说的就是win啊
<palomino|working> 不同系统用不同输入法多好
<nyfair> palomino|working: 词库不通很麻烦，我这行要很多专业词库
<palomino|working> 额..
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 低音没了
<palomino|working> 那就搜狗好了,日文单独弄个
<imtxc> zenNama_eat: 佩戴舒服了？
<zenNama_eat> imtxc: 恩, 必须压
<freeflying> 基蛙人呢
<nyfair> fcitx-sougou我还没用过，你们觉得怎么样？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我发现我要找的耳机就是最普通的手机耳机……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 可惜我原来买了手机都是直接扔了耳机
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ... ... 土豪
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这哪里土豪了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 扔了...
<leeeee> 豪
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 又不用
<nyfair> 另外sogou的windows版是不是功能有点太多了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 黑莓的耳机我就扔了撒
<imtxc> 仨
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 后悔啊
<leeeee> 那你换了三？
<nyfair> 有没有类似qq拼音纯净版之类的
<zhan> 你家住哪，我们去捡
<imtxc> leeeee: 对
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 其实我觉得 UE900 这个两条线的设计比较脑残
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<onlylove_> nyfair: g婊有ibus-google拼音
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过结实了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 是让有选择困难症的人去死么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对.
<leeeee> 大一刚上。。出去被偷了。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 如果我的话，每天会纠结哎呀今天用哪条线呢…… 至少得纠结3小时才能出门
<leeeee> 然后换了一个诺机。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 大家都说, 黑线声音好, 但是蓝线有mic和快捷键
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 两根线在声音上有区别么
<imtxc> …………
<zenNamaste> imtxc: erji.net上面天天说, 黑线的声音才能听.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛 (@ erji.net)
<leeeee> 诺机是最适合我的  耐摔
<lainme> 原理是什么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: erji.net 别就看了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是我用手机听, 所以, 就用蓝线
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个也叫拼音？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 跟相机论坛里面的无忌一样
<nyfair> onlylove: 手机上滥竽充数移植来的
<adam8157> 谁送我个k420
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 420巨难听
<imtxc> adam8157: K420 哪里好
<nyfair> onlylove_: linux就是g婊的二等公民
<adam8157> zenNamaste: imtxc 这不是给你们省钱么
<imtxc> ……
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋啥时候去你地盘过个周末啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 同价位, 你买个创新 live去吧
<zhan> k420 都要人送，不符合你的身份　 adam8157
 * imtxc 求送 UE900
<nyfair> onlylove_: g婊的东西，一到linux下就变味
<imtxc> zhan: 你不懂
<lincan> .
<freeflying> adam8157: 基蛙现在有驾照了
<nyfair> onlylove_: FYI picasa, google earth, google pinyin, google japanese-ime
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 240好
<imtxc> zhan: adam8157 自己买的话需要下单之类的，浪费的时间里面损失的钱能收购了 AKG
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天一拜壕淡淡
<imtxc> 按这么算的话…… adam8157 又加薪了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 每天一拜壕淡淡
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得ibus有anthy，fcitx也能输入日文的样子
<zhan> imtxc: 这种土豪直接叫 akg 送就是了。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的地盘?
<adam8157> zhan: 好久不见....
<freeflying> adam8157: 威海啊
<adam8157> zhan: 你这是毕业去哪了?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你买下威海了?
<imtxc> zhan: akg 还不愿意出售，所以……
<zhan> adam8157: 嗯。没去哪，在瞎搞
<imtxc> zhan: 没办法，只能这样
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<adam8157> zhan: 拜phd
<zhan> adam8157: 拜壕蛋
<nyfair> onlylove: anthy超难用，而且没用云词库
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以问下日本人用啥
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊的那个日文也是阉割的
<nyfair> onlylove: 盗版atok
 * zhouqt 原来的盘轻松到30MB/s读啊，新的顶多也就10MB/s
<leeeee> 。。
<nyfair> 日本語入力システム ATOK X3 for Linux
<nyfair> onlylove: 我想要win8自带的那个或者度娘的也ok
<onlylove> nyfair: win8还升级日文输入法了？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: joey可怜了这回
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在他不问你了呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 问我啥
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以前不是啥都问你嘛?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 问我啥?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... ... 你对面的大哥, 啥都问呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我上午不是让他别说话了么
<zhan> 你们。。。一个办公室的？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在变成joey可怜了
<zenNamaste> zhan: 没有呀
<adam8157> zhan: 我们这边缺个phd, 和rh一比就level不够啊 cc zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rh的phd不少.
<zhan> phd 有啥好的。
<adam8157> zhan: zenNamaste 视野比我们远
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 考虑, kaka
<adam8157> zenNamaste: huh?
<zhan> 高瞻远瞩。高屋建瓴
<zenNamaste> 高高兴兴
<onlylove> 刘强东兑现了承诺，初恋女友、京东名字出处“龚小京”也到了现场，但没有人能认出。我晕。。。没邀请奶茶，奶茶怎么想？
<adam8157> 高实在是高
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯，win8自带的日文输入法很好用
<zhan> 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是我以后在京东下单都免单，不邀请就不邀请呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 不就是ms ime jp么
<imtxc> onlylove: 多大事儿
<nyfair> onlylove: 改了
<onlylove> imtxc: 随便复制的，你拿着当事
<nyfair> onlylove: 最初g婊出日文ime的时候大家都觉得很惊艳，现在大家都学会云词库了，g婊本身的渣技术就体现出来了
<onlylove> gfrog: yum怎么重新下载下载失败的包
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以google日文ime火了一段时间，现在又没人用了
<gfrog> onlylove: 重装就重新下载了啊
<nyfair> google的输入法，刚出来时什么水平，现在还是什么水平
<nyfair> 度娘的日文输入法，刚出来时就是渣，现在超级棒
<nyfair> 巨硬最好玩，win8自带个拼音，office又自带了个，另外还有个bing拼音
<leeeee> 谁养过猫啊
<palomino|working> 我
<NoIE> 我。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马还养过那个？
<palomino|working> 现在还养着呢
<palomino|working> 家有4猫
<onlylove> palomino|working: 狮猫否？
<palomino|working> 中华田园猫!
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 这么多人养猫啊
<leeeee> 我准备收养一只小猫
<leeeee> 但是怕养不活啊
<palomino|working> 多小啊..
 * adam8157 没有条件养啊
<onlylove> gfrog: zenNamaste为啥我能从镜像网站下载需要的rpm，但是yum总是失败
<leeeee> 刚刚出生没多久
<leeeee> 现在刚会爬
<leeeee> 我准备离校的时候带走
<leeeee> 萌萌哒
<leeeee> 不过就是怕。。跟着我，，会。。短命。。
<palomino|working> ...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这个大哥啊..........
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> gfrog: zenNamaste yum不是用wget下载的么
<leeeee> palomino|working：木有养过啊
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是吧? 谁知道呀, yum没怎么用过
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我都是 rpm -ivh http://xxxx.rpm
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是，用wget的是apt
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<palomino|working> 记得带它打预防针 leeeee
<qiao> onlylove: 你需要配置你的repo
<palomino|working> 还有别喂巧克力
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
<onlylove> qiao: 配置毛，163的
<onlylove> qiao: 就一个包下不来，剩下的都ok
<hamo> gfrog: 娃娃
<leeeee> 我同学说不用打。。
<gfrog> hamo: 格式化的时候align是按min blocksize还是按opt blocksize啊？
<leeeee> 我都不会养。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 打没坏处
<palomino|working> 不打也可以.不过容易得病
<qiao> onlylove: 那你yum出错时是提示什么错误？
<onlylove> leeeee: 但是太小就别打
<gfrog> hamo: 现在我都按min blocksize格完了，但是opt blocksize通通不对齐
<leeeee> 经常打么？
<leeeee> 我最怕的是
<leeeee> 他乱叫啊。。
<leeeee> 很恐怖啊。。
<qiao> onlylove: 好吧，网的问题 ？
<palomino|working> 按理说是每年要打一次
<onlylove> qiao: errno14 pycurl err56 failer when receive data from the peer
<leeeee> 嗯。。要是超过一年。。
<qiao> onlylove: 我这边fedora也常这样。。等一会就重新运行就好了
<leeeee> 我肯定带他打
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 叫你不买ssd
<onlylove> qiao: 靠，网的问题最不靠谱了，为啥就一个有问题的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球送SSD
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 土豪你好意思让我送?
<palomino|working> 我的猫到宠物医院就吓傻了,lol leeeee
<onlylove> gfrog: 那用啥curl？wget能下载
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你才是土壕，你们全家都土壕
<qiao> onlylove: 可能是镜像网站上这个包出问题，wget能下载他不？
<gfrog> onlylove: 妈蛋啊，你真墨迹，wget回来rpm装会死嘛？
<onlylove> qiao: 当然能
<leeeee> palomino|working：为啥啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，依赖
<hamo> gfrog: 你用的什么版本的parted啊？
<gfrog> onlylove: yum localinstall
<leeeee> 你养四只？？怎么养啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 要装它，得先装一堆依赖
<gfrog> hamo: trusty里那个
<palomino|working> 很少出门,吓得 leeeee
<hamo> gfrog: 那opt应该是最好的啊
<palomino|working> 只有最小的那只不在乎 leeeee
<qiao> onlylove: 你用的啥系统 fedora ? 快报bug
<onlylove> gfrog: yum的缓存在哪，我把把包挪过去
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 格式化的无所谓啊, 分区的时候要对齐
<gfrog> onlylove: yum localinstall
<adam8157> hamo: yoooo 你竟然在
<gfrog> adam8157: 就说分区呢。
<gfrog> hamo: 反正opt没对齐，我再分一次看看
<leeeee> palomino|working：胆子这么小啊 我就在想 我要是养的话 肯定也是把他关在家里
<leeeee> 万一出去了  跑了怎么办？
<palomino|working> 跑出去会被抓走做成火锅的
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> 龙虎斗
<onlylove> qiao: 不管啦，回滚快照，重来
<leeeee> 别吓我
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 他老板真耐心
<leeeee> palomino|working：你带出去带四个怎么带？
<gfrog> hamo: 乃老板真耐心
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃老板也是
<palomino|working> 不带出去呀.. leeeee
<zenNamaste> gfrog: cai老板很厉害的
<palomino|working> 只有最小那只经常跟我父母去山东玩 leeeee
<palomino|working> 它在山东抓了不少鸟
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球cai老板照片帖门上当门神
<adam8157> .......
<palomino|working> 还跟当地的喜鹊结怨了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: .......
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste 俩露点狂
<leeeee> 你的描述。。好生动。。
<palomino|working> :D
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<palomino|working> 带回家过很多鸟
<leeeee> 最小的多大啊？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ...
<leeeee> 鸟还是活的？
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste 俩露点狂
<palomino|working> 还有少量老鼠 螳螂 蚂蚱 蜘蛛
<palomino|working> 活的
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<leeeee> ==
<palomino|working> 带回来展示一下
<palomino|working> 然后咬死吃掉
<imtxc> sha
<leeeee> 最小的猫多大了？
<leeeee> ==
<palomino|working> 3岁多了
<leeeee> 这么小就。。
<onlylove> qiao: 算了，不报了，我用rh6然后用centos的源
<palomino|working> 小杀手
<leeeee> 三年？
<leeeee> 养了？
<palomino|working> 有时一上午抓回来4只麻雀
 * imtxc 在易信上面把联系人骚扰了一遍，没人回复……
<leeeee> 怎么抓啊。。。
<onlylove> 猫还抓那个？
<gfrog> onlylove: 作死的节奏
<palomino|working> 是的
<qiao> onlylove: 哈哈～ 直接centos么
<palomino|working> 不知道它怎么抓的
<palomino|working> 经常抓回来
<palomino|working> 还抓过2只鹌鹑
<palomino|working> 还有不认识的小鸟
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你老板好可怜
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，公司用rh，我又毛办法，你装oracle给我看？
<zhan> 猫的报恩
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我早就预料到了.
<palomino|working> 貌似它喜欢抓鸟,不喜欢抓老鼠
<leeeee> 为什么我觉得palomino|working很萌萌哒
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<qiao> zenNamaste: 什么新闻 ～
<palomino|working> -_- leeeee
<onlylove> gfrog: 我tm的都想咬人
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你老板好可怜
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 意料之中
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<leeeee> 我觉得你家猫生活挺好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<palomino|working> 一般.不如orc老爷家的猫
<palomino|working> orc老爷家的猫过着贵族般的生活
<onlylove> leeeee: 土豪马一直很萌，是频道里面最喜欢用颜文字的老家伙
<palomino|working> = =# onlylove
<leeeee> 老家伙。。
<palomino|working> 怎么看都是主席用的最多吧
<gfrog> hamo: 这次min/opt都对齐了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道不是咩？
<zhan> 老家伙
<adam8157> 两个老家伙..
 * palomino|working 蹲在墙角哭泣+画圈
<onlylove> palomino|working: 竹席那是保留节目
<zhan> palomino|working: 老家伙
<palomino|working> >_<
<palomino|working> 要尊老啊,各位
<onlylove> 完了，我把土豪马坑了……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<leeeee> palomino|working：放上你儿子or女儿的照片！
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿老家伙
<palomino|working> 没有啊 leeeee
<freeflying> gfrog: 一起自驾去威海，蛋蛋的地盘
<zhan> 哪放猫
<leeeee> 那你对得起老家伙这个称号嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 好啊好啊
<zhan> 放猫也可以
<leeeee> 真是
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪天走啊？
<leeeee> 嫌弃脸
<gfrog> freeflying: 我走沈海高速，然后轮渡过去
<palomino|working> ....老来无子,你不仅不同情,还... leeeee
 * palomino|working 老无所依
<freeflying> gfrog: 看蛋蛋啊
<leeeee> ==
<gfrog> adam8157: yoo
<leeeee> palomino|working：整个人都萌萌哒
<freeflying> gfrog: 海上轮渡靠谱？
<palomino|working> ... leeeee
<zhan> adam8157: 你回老家啦？
<adam8157> zhan: 在帝都呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 渤海海峡很近撒，几小时就到
<gfrog> freeflying: 每天有船
<zhan> 。。。
<leeeee> 擦。。
<NoIE> soft.zol.com.cn/456/4560244.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pidgin漏洞已修复 Canonical发安全公告_新闻资讯_中关村在线 (@ zol.com.cn)
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过北京到威海时间很长
<adam8157> freeflying: 威海和烟台每天都有和大连来回的船, 好多趟
<palomino|working> Gadu-Gadu...
<adam8157> freeflying: 我家门口有到韩国的轮渡
<leeeee> adam8157：挖 星星眼
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不去韩国转转？
<leeeee> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇。。
<imtxc> NND 明天有没有雨啊到底
<zhan> 来自星星的蛋蛋
<zhan> 孵化出一个壕
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 豪再生蛋 ？
<freeflying> gfrog: 我可以去韩国，貌似不要签证
<leeeee> 蛋再生豪？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: tls_trust_file   /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<adam8157> like this
<zenNamaste> adam8157: thx
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nslookup smtp.gmail.com
<zenNamaste> Server:         127.0.1.1
<adam8157> ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是我的问题???
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你看看你返回啥?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那是 dns
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那server是dns的
<zenNamaste> ... ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> 我去...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 笨
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 笨
<zenNamaste> .. .. .. .. .. . .. ..
<adam8157> imtxc: 你到底真名是什么? L or Y?
<adam8157> imtxc: 微信里又蹦出一个你
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 他是 Y
<zenNamaste> adam8157: Yin Dang
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 坏了，我刚用手机号注册了一个微信马甲
<imtxc> adam8157: 别理
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 系统开着的时候dump rootfs，该去掉哪些目录啊？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 都去掉
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃妹儿
<imtxc> 当然是 Y 啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都是live然后都不去掉
<gfrog> imtxc: 你是0 or 1？
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 开着的时候dump? 大丈夫?
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<imtxc> gfrog: 我爱0
<freeflying> gfrog: tmp去掉就好
<gfrog> adam8157: 太大了，没办法不影响工作的时候offline掉复制啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没问题, 能dump 吧...
<adam8157> gfrog: tmp sys
<adam8157> freeflying: sys也要去, 否则里头是嵌套的
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 好吧。
<freeflying> adam8157: 嗯
 * gfrog 但是cp好像木有exclude选项啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 死在哪个里头就关上去掉哪个 嗯嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 用tar还快些, 没那么些个inode
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于tools http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459937 我在网上看到在虚拟机下如果想要共享主系统下的文件就要安装TOOLS,我按照网上的教程,捣鼓一阵子,算是完成了,重启过后,发现ubuntu没有什么不一样,出了桌面壁纸被还原了以为.然后在VM选项里看到的是 重装TOLLS,,这个东西此有
<^k^>  ─> 没有安装成功啊,该怎么来使用呢 ?QQ截图20140523141747.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 婷子去哪儿 — 2014-05-23 14:30
<gfrog> adam8157: tar？ 球边tar边untar的命令撒
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈请吃饭
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<adam8157> gfrog: |
<gfrog> adam8157: 这就行了？
 * gfrog 去试试先
<adam8157> gfrog: 忙着回邮件, 你这样不如rsync
<leeeee> jiero：你去北京把他们全都吃一遍
<gfrog> adam8157: tar了再说，rsync我一直不太敢用
<jiero> leeeee: 呃。我完全不是吃货啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 请我吃金钱豹一次吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 请不起...
<jiero> adam8157: 那是什么东西，总是有人说。
<zhan> 吃点熊猫啊，鳄鱼啊，金丝猴啊啥的
<imtxc> 金钱豹是啥
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你们==
<freeflying> gfrog: +1 rsync
<zhan> 之前听人说熊猫肉不好吃。。。
<lincan> .....
<palomino|working> 金钱豹没啥好吃的啊..
<jiero> 哦。总觉得蝙蝠不好吃，能吃黄鼠狼么？
<leeeee> 。。。
<leeeee> 你们。。
<leeeee> 太重口了吧
<imtxc> 金钱豹的肉跟猫肉味道差不多吧
<zhan> leeeee: 那你可以找一些蚊子吃吃看
<leeeee> 蚊子吃我还差不多
<imtxc> leeeee: 这点我可以帮你，蚊子比较喜欢吃我
<imtxc> leeeee: 需要掩护了找我
<leeeee> imtxc：要不要这么直白。。
<leeeee> imtxc：室友已经在商量酒席什么的 太牛了
<imtxc> leeeee: 那咱也商量商量？
<imtxc> leeeee: 要不咱就金钱豹、蚊子肉、刺猬、猫之类的摆一桌儿？
<adam8157> 0_0
<imtxc> leeeee: 适合这个频道大部分人的口味呀
<leeeee> == 你。。
<jiero> leeeee:  其实蝎子 水蛭 蜈蚣 螃蟹 海胆 海蜇之类的都可以啊
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> leeeee:  螃蟹 虾 你都吃，那些步行么。
<imtxc> jiero: 水里面的我比较怕
<imtxc> jiero: 我不会游泳啊
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。从岸上捉鱼啊
<leeeee> 你们这些疯子
<NoIE> 只吃素的吱一声。
 * jiero patpat leeeee
<hamo> 吱
<lainme> 似乎还没说到昆虫和人
<zhan> 这有个老鼠。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 骗人
<leeeee> 只吃素也没法活啊
<imtxc> hamo: 苍蝇蚊子不是肉么
 * imtxc 记得 hamo 是益虫啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是虫
<adam8157> imtxc: 你自然老师身体还好么?
<imtxc> 那怎么表达呢，那个词汇我忘了
<imtxc> adam8157: 死的早……
<adam8157> imtxc: 是害虫
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 每天总有无辜的人躺枪
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 明天乃们去么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不去
<gfrog> hamo: zenNamaste ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 只参加后天上午的session
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不去.
<gfrog> adam8157: 去给 aron捧场么？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啊
<imtxc> cherrot: D7k
<adam8157> gfrog: 周天上午是rms
<imtxc> cherrot: D7k 防水么
<gfrog> adam8157: 你喜欢大胡子？
<adam8157> gfrog: 大肚子 cc hamo
<imtxc> …………
<gfrog> adam8157: 秒懂
<NoIE> hamo: 你吃素？
<cherrot> imtxc: 你可以试试
<cherrot> hamo: 好久不见 生娃去了？
<jiero> lainme:  我说到了啊。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我就猜你丫会这么说
<cherrot> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> leeeee: 咱的桌子上再加一盘兔子肉！
<jiero> hamo:  好久不见，撒了多少火种了？
<cherrot> imtxc: 只有专业级的能防点水  不戴套防个毛
 * hamo 被IPv6的TAHI测试搞死了...
<leeeee> imtxc>：兔子萌萌哒
<jiero> leeeee: 北京活动太多了。
<leeeee> jiero：羡慕
<leeeee> jiero：我室友跟我说 她婆婆给她算命 先开花后结果 意思是 先生女儿再生儿子
<leeeee> 太夸张。。
<leeeee> 现在还流行算命？
<jiero> leeeee:  我家里男女没啥。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 岂止流行
<leeeee> 祝大家都早日开花结果 灭哈哈
<imtxc> 。。
 * jiero 家里不在意男女
<leeeee> onlylove：什么意思》
<palomino|working> 一个孩子200w没了...
<onlylove> leeeee: 现在风水先生很值钱
<imtxc> palomino|working: 200w？
<palomino|working> 从出生前到上完大学 imtxc
<jiero> 。。。在意啥男女。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：不相信 且很反感
<palomino|working> 200w妥妥的 imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 夸张吧
<leeeee> 同学结婚婆家都要算呢
<leeeee> 我的天啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 北京不够
<leeeee> 要是有人给我算
<imtxc> palomino|working: 只到大学毕业的话，为什么要这么多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果从出生前，房子的话就不止200
<palomino|working> 还没算学区房呢 onlylove
<leeeee> 我才不嫁 乱七八糟
<jiero> leeeee: 不要嫁，娶男人。
<leeeee> 没钱。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron:  gnome-control-center-dbgsym : Depends: gnome-control-center (= 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu56) but 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu56.1 is to be installed   真是气人
<eexp> leeeee: 我给你算算
<leeeee> 小依依
<leeeee> 这名谁起的
<eexp> 额。还调皮。
<imtxc> eexp: 对，算算我跟 leeeee 的八字，先生男孩还是女孩
<jiero> eexp:  好阿姨。
<leeeee> 每天都要玩一次。。
<leeeee> 真是不能幸免
<eexp> leeeee: 来，给照片，相面先。
<eexp> 对比一看，就知道第一次生男生女
<imtxc> eexp: 恩，好
<imtxc> eexp: 帮忙看准了
<leeeee> == 唉
<eexp> msg 过来
<leeeee> 都已经被玩到无下限了。。
<jiero> leeeee: 下线一直都是你自己的意愿啊
<onlylove> 傻了……谁认识德文
<jiero> onlylove:  gebjgd
<jiero> onlylove:  alvin_rxg
<onlylove> jiero: 对啊，把他给忘了，我这几天要手动搞i18n的德文测试
<onlylove> leeeee: 劝你别玩了，你说我赶你走
<leeeee> jiero：什么啊 我没啊
<leeeee> onlylove：我又没玩，，
<leeeee> 是莫名被你们玩
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。这是智商高的人被淹没了
<jiero> leeeee: 我们在拉低你的智商
<leeeee> 怎么可能拉低呢
<onlylove> 在一堆不认识的德文中瞎猜……
<onlylove> flash都13了
<onlylove> 感觉像盗梦空间，一个远程桌面套另一个……
<eexp> onlylove: 不是有翻译网站？
<onlylove> eexp: 键盘布局啊
<onlylove> eexp: 我要挠墙了
<eexp> 布局设置了，明显你也不会输入
<eexp> 键盘上没字符。是不
<leeeee> onlylove：感觉你每天都在。。尽情地折腾
<eexp> leeeee: 你的照片，还没传过来。
<leeeee> eexp：要是你正常要照片就算了 反正我又不是没发过  但是你要玩  我就不发了！！再说 都发了N次了 我没照片
<eexp> .. 没见过
<eexp> imtxc: 你去要
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 zenNamaste 明儿上午带我儿子去踢RMS的场去 lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 后天
<gfrog> freeflying: zeze
<gfrog> adam8157: 复制速度还不是太快，44MB/s，但是是通过usb3
<adam8157> 计划赶后天上午的场, 但是希望有事儿去不了
 * imtxc 球别下雨
<freeflying> gfrog: 京郊周边实在没啥可玩的地
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 小心学会了抠脚
<gfrog> freeflying: 龙庆峡
<freeflying> zenNamaste: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 白云山
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是广州
<freeflying> imtxc: 你这太不靠谱了
<imtxc> gfrog: zenNamaste 经常推荐的京郊旅游地啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 听他扯
<imtxc> 龙庆峡比天津还远吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 明早先去趟迪卡侬
<gfrog> imtxc: 有车不算远
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
 * gfrog 其实怀来挺好玩的
<imtxc> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog: 带儿子去买自行车
<imtxc> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> imtxc: 你不至于吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不是刚买了个？
<imtxc> freeflying: 我就是无聊跟着顶一下
<freeflying> gfrog: 给儿子买啊
<leeeee> 白云山不是在广州么。。
<onlylove> freeflying: RMS应该算old school的吧，你踢他的场做啥，本来活动空间就不大了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说乃不是给乃娃买了个小车么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前的时平衡自行车
<gfrog> freeflying: 这次呢？ 换真正的车了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃真壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 他看到别的小孩的有脚蹬的，老想骑
<gfrog> freeflying: 不准备要个二娃么？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在这些家长都不教小孩分享的，NND
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以他的东西很乐意给别人玩，结果别的小孩东西不愿意给他玩
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以乃娃很悠桑？
<freeflying> gfrog: 他倒还行，还是会分享他的东西给别人
<leeeee> freeflying：多大啊？
<freeflying> leeeee: 2岁多
<jiero> freeflying:  悠着点
<freeflying> jiero: 啥
<jiero> freeflying: 小心孩子心理负担
<huntxu> gfrog: 验证个东西
<leeeee> 这么小啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 纳尼？
<jiero> freeflying:  我小时候也是很霸道的，去抢别人家的玩具 :)
<onlylove> imtxc: 周六阵雨
<jiero> freeflying:  而且不给其他人自己的
<jiero> freeflying: 我还见过一件神奇的事情，曾经让我甚至相信神的存在。
<freeflying> jiero: 乃是坏得典型啊
<huntxu> gfrog: brctl addif的时候，添加进来的网卡mtu是多少有根据么
<gfrog> huntxu: brctl会管mtu这事儿么？
<leeeee> freeflying：最怕的就是有的小孩不给也就算了 关键是别人给他玩他不还啊。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 没研究过啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道，所以才问你
<huntxu> gfrog: 要不然就是libvirt干的
<freeflying> huntxu: 貌似是自动的，和libvirt没关
<huntxu> gfrog: 我往一个非1500的bridge上加虚拟机，能自动把那个tap设备的mtu给设置对。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: brctl应该不会管
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<freeflying> huntxu: 创建if时候确定的
<freeflying> huntxu: 我记得是，具体你去翻bridge的代码
<huntxu> freeflying: 它根据啥确定的？
<huntxu> freeflying: 整个bridge里面最小的那个？
<freeflying> huntxu: 貌似是的
<huntxu> freeflying: 这样就应该说得通
<zenNamaste> monson: 你要report to ccui了?
<freeflying> huntxu: 蛋蛋的书仓里的那边Linux网络很好，都有讲
<jiero> freeflying: 恩。是啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: 怎么手动建个tap验证？
<jiero> freeflying: 当我不再喜欢打架竞争之后，就完全放开了
<adam8157> huntxu: 被抢了 http://sports.163.com/14/0523/09/9STUGE4Q00051CCL.html#p=9RVJBMQC00D80005
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 史上最贵后卫!巴黎5000万镑买路易斯 2天内官宣_网易体育
<huntxu> adam8157: 大巴黎
<adam8157> huntxu: 比不了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 才6000万镑罚款
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是说只给6000万的转会费额度么? 全买路易斯了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是啊，是罚款不是么
<gfrog> huntxu: sudo ip tuntap add dev tap1 mode tap user huntxu
<adam8157> huntxu: 罚款, 并且限制转会费上限
<gfrog> huntxu: sudo ip link set dev tap1 mtu 150
<huntxu> gfrog: 我找到了 :D
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 大巴黎真有钱
<gfrog> huntxu: 好像还有个程序可以建tap，忘了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 很多年前还拿它写过套脚本启动kvm
<gfrog> /dev/sda5       396G  289G   88G  77% /home
<gfrog> /dev/sdb4       852G   79G  731G  10% /mnt
<adam8157> 我萨本来估计只想出3000万...
 * gfrog 还有210G数据要copy
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<gfrog> adam8157: 呵呵毛儿
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 唉，突然忙死，又突然闲着。
<freeflying> huntxu: tunctl
<jiero> happyaron: 没事，给我做
<jiero> 饭
<happyaron> jiero: 没做饭条件
<huntxu> freeflying: gfrog 我做了测试
<jiero> happyaron:  哦 那我带面包和饼干
<huntxu> freeflying: gfrog 桥接那个设备的mtu必须小于它底下带的网卡的最小mtu
<huntxu> freeflying: gfrog 但是带的网卡之间的大小关系没有限制
<gfrog> huntxu: 高端
<huntxu> gfrog: 像我现在tap0 1300，tap1 1400
<huntxu> gfrog: tap0能到tap1么。。。
<huntxu> 目测不行啊
<qiao> zenNamaste: 觉得在办公室养只乌龟怎么样 ？
<zenNamaste> qiao: 行.
<adam8157> qiao: 看到它就像看到了离开的好基友
<huntxu> gfrog: freeflying iproute2真心好用
<qiao> zenNamaste: 刚看到企鹅公司一同学养了只王八在办公室
<qiao> adam8157: 你说的太多了。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 买只鳄龟
<qiao> adam8157: 太对了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... ... ... 你离开了rh
<huntxu> gfrog: 好像可以 =.=
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我又没说谁, 你别紧张
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ... ...
<freeflying> huntxu: 你才开始用?
<zenNamaste> qiao: 买只鳄龟
<huntxu> freeflying: 用了很久
<qiao> adam8157: 鳄龟 ？
<freeflying> huntxu: 不过 gfrog他们还没用上
<qiao> zenNamaste: 我擦，这个看着。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 能吃
<zenNamaste> qiao: 很赞的
<zenNamaste> qiao: 问你老板, 给不给我涨薪水? 不涨我咬你!
<qiao> zenNamaste: 小的时候还看着很萌，长大了有点。。
<qiao> adam8157: 话说你的好基友 zenNamaste 去找你了，你不开心 ？！
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: adam8157 怎么不重启把系统的文件句柄限制去掉
<zenNamaste> ulimit没有嘛? maplebeats
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 有
<adam8157> maplebeats: 那不就完了
<maplebeats> ulimit能去掉限制？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救：Ubuntu 14.04升级后登录界面怎么成这个造型了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459945 IMG_20140522_221429.jpg IMG_20140522_221352.jpg 是什么软件包被删除掉了吗？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2014-05-23 16:05
<maplebeats> ulimit只能当前用户生效啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu Kylin系统下，星际译王问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459946 Ubuntu Kylin 64位，我按装星际译王后怎么译不了英语呢，也取不了词，是那里出了问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-05-23 16:07
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39658
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 寸劲的科学原理
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39659
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果将修正导致前iOS用户无法接收到短信的iMessage bug
<onlylove> 水果好卑鄙啊
<monson> zenNamaste, I don't know, maybe
<leeeee> 有木有在宁波的单身汉子啊
<zenNamaste> monson: . . . . .
<leeeee> 姐给你介绍
<imtxc> leeeee: 我可以去
<leeeee> 真的假的
<leeeee> 等会
<leeeee> 姐出去吃个饭
<imtxc> leeeee: 这都不叫事儿，我等你
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是要去魔都找l5e么
<imtxc> onlylove: 女的都行
<jiero> leeeee: 滥好人
<adam8157> 喜闻乐见
<imtxc> onlylove: 成功之后我就叫她 l5e
<onlylove> leeeee: ^^^^^^^^^^自己看上面^^^^^^^^^^
<onlylove> 忘了自己用的是搜狗，可以直接打↑的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是啥，看不见
<NoIE> 这里有多少人使用 Ubuntu phone ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看不到？你确定你用的是utf-8？ ←→↑↓
<imtxc> onlylove: 看不到
<imtxc> onlylove: 就方框
<onlylove> imtxc: ↙↖↘↗
<zenNamaste> ↑
<onlylove> imtxc: 字体
<imtxc> ←→↑↓
<imtxc> 啥啊啥啊
<NoIE> 看来是字库的问题。
<jiero> imtxc:  charactermap 很多好玩的字符的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 字体问题.
<onlylove> imtxc: 四个方向箭头
<jiero> NoIE: 不会玩 CharacterMap?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你字体没有
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 方块儿是字帖问题.
<imtxc> 哦啊
<imtxc> 恩，但是我应该有啥字体呢
<NoIE> jiero: 不会。。。
<imtxc_> onlylove: 再发一遍？
<jiero> imtxc:  Droid Sans Fallback 和 HanaMin
<onlylove> 一美国人来某旅游，不小心掉进一个正在施工的大沟里，他爬出来后非常生气，“在我们美国，危险的地方总会插上一个红旗的！”导游淡定地回道：“入境的时候你不是已经看到了吗？”
<jiero> onlylove: .
<jiero> onlylove:  红旗上还有星星呢.
<onlylove> imtxc: ←↙↓↘→
<imtxc> onlylove, zenNamaste , 收到的邮件里面别人用 foxmail 发来的分割符我也只能看到框框
<imtxc_> 看到了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没遇到过这个问题.
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你换啥字体，那么稀奇
<zenNamaste> imtxc_: 倒是有人混合用\r \r\n \n, 在同一封邮件里, 看到好多多余的^M
<imtxc> zenNamaste: mu4e 里面确实看不到，但 mutt 能看到
<imtxc> zenNamaste: mu4e 里面不显示那些框框
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 字体问题
<jiero> cherrot_:  在么?
<imtxc_> 我用的 WQY Micro Hei
 * zenNamaste 不知道自己的中文字体是啥
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 啥系统，哥来告诉你
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 1404
<happyaron> zenNamaste: droid sans fallback
<imtxc> 那你们在终端里面用啥字体呢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这是中文字帖?
<zenNamaste> 字体?
<happyaron> 刚从差点错过上线，你妹的，险些被砍死。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 英文ubuntu font family，中文droid sans fallback
<imtxc> gnome-terminal 里面那个分割符显示是对的
<zenNamaste> 12.04 代号是啥呀?
<happyaron> precise
<imtxc> happyaron: 怎么看 1204 里面 gnome terminal 用的字体配置？
<happyaron> imtxc: 默认的么，wqy microhei
<imtxc> happyaron: 那我在 xterm 里面也用的这个啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: mirror里面, 不区分ubuntu版本的呀...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://mirrors.sohu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-control-center/
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 看不出来哪个是12.04的...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: nnnd
<imtxc> nnnnnnnnnn
<imtxc> d
<happyaron> imtxc: 哦
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯不区分
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 要命了这回
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 怎么
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不得不装个虚拟机了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 为啥要用1204
<happyaron> 还要桌面
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 帽帽的要求
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 好的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: packages.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (@ ubuntu.com)
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞
<nyfair> imtxc: 要学会装逼啊，有免费的华文用，干嘛用droid sans？
<nyfair> 浪漫雅园貌似是那堆装逼范一致推荐的？
<nyfair> windows的ClearType力求清晰，然后装逼范们嫌丑非要苹果那种，搞得又黑又粗又加阴影，小字体根本模糊不清
<adam8157> dejavu+zenhei
<imtxc> ━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━
<imtxc> 这个符号你们能看到？
<greymonkey> 14.04有没有换掉左capslock的解决方案?
<palomino|working> 只看到一根黑棍
<nyfair> ━
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 黑棍我都看不到啊
<nyfair> ┏━━━━┓
<imtxc> 在 xterm 里面只能看到方框， 求字体
<palomino|working> 不知道哪个字体带的...
<nyfair> imtxc: meryio
<eexp> unicode全集的字体嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣, 我的xterm妥妥的
<adam8157> ━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━━â”
<imtxc> adam8157: 字体配置看看
<adam8157> imtxc: github
<onlylove> imtxc:表示这些东西winxp都没压力
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 各种no zuo no die啊
<happyaron> 差点又die了。
<nyfair> wqy真不行，以前用wqy看日文看怒了
<nyfair> 可是拿日文字体看中文从没发现过问题
<happyaron> 那你用哪个
<happyaron> lol
 * nyfair 不折腾，就microsoft yahei
<nyfair> FYI http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/06/12.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Font smoothing, anti-aliasing, and sub-pixel rendering - Joel on Software
<nyfair> http://www.zhihu.com/question/19997877/answer/13607147
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 感觉 OS X 的默认中文字体效果「模糊」、「发虚」，这是为什么？有哪些优化方案？ - 知乎
<onlylove> vm里面的irssi为啥连不上了
<nyfair> 看看这群傻X装逼范，mac这种小众没人用的玩具还成公认的了
 * nyfair 专喷各类装逼范
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 怎么看一个包最近的patch?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lp上有嘛?
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的配置.. size=11 ?
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋了 size 又不是pixelsize
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 截图看看，你眼力不错啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 印刷行业mac不是小众
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋了 size 又不是pixelsize
<adam8157> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/311581
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且mac的屏貌似dpi比pc高
<palomino|working> 要说dpi...
<palomino|working> 三星那个13寸3200x1800的比mbp高
<adam8157> onlylove: dpi要根据尺寸和分辨率计算, 和mac,pc毛关系没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 看到了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 看到了
<imtxc> adam8157: 不算太小
<adam8157> imtxc: 明白size和pixelsize了没
<onlylove> adam8157: 是TMD没毛关系，你给我解释下为啥PC现在还TMD 1366×768
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁跟你说PC现在还TMD 1366×768
<adam8157> onlylove: 高清的pc多的是
<palomino|working> 我说三星有13寸3200x1800的,你没看到?_? onlylove
<onlylove> adam8157: 有几个高分的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我知道啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 快跟他说说屏幕应该多大
<onlylove> palomino|working: 三星死开
<adam8157> onlylove: 我们办公室现在就好几台
<palomino|working> 而且3200x1800的本本也不止三星一家出
<Lattice> ????
<onlylove> adam8157: 你去中关村给我拿100台不一样品牌和型号的
<adam8157> onlylove: 你没事儿吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 看看是渣渣分辨率多，还是高清多
<Lattice> ???????????????
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没事，就是和你说，你办公室的不具备代表性
<imtxc> 但是貌似这样的话中文间隔挺大的？
<adam8157> onlylove: mac还不是只有两款, 你抬杠真是一把好手
<onlylove> adam8157: mac一共几款机器，PC多少款
<onlylove> adam8157: 别的不说，来弄我，几个机型？
<adam8157> 好, 我输了
<imtxc> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/311582
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像是我的分辨率太渣
<palomino|working> 只要愿意掏mbp的价钱,买来的win本本也那么高分辨率
<adam8157> imtxc: 但是我的没那么大间距啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你xterm还是rxvt?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求捐钱
 * palomino|working 指指壕当
 * adam8157 还没收到合同, 不开森, 准备下班
 * nyfair 求个逼格高点的论坛框架，不要php
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 自己去用汇编写一个嘛~
<happyaron> 不开森，这版为毛就是发不出去了
<monson> zenNamaste, ping
<monson> zenNamaste, good new
<monson> zenNamaste, good news
<zenNamaste> monson: ?
<monson> zenNamaste, your little borther take your place
 * onlylove 去中关村转了一圈，发现现在高分屏不像以前那么少了
<gfrog> adam8157: hr不靠谱啊
<zenNamaste> monson: I know.
<adam8157> gfrog: huh?
<zenNamaste> monson: for mm and efi
<gfrog> adam8157: 说了这周发的
<adam8157> "little borther"
<adam8157> gfrog: 英国现在上午呢还
<leeeee> 我回来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，妈蛋，这还算UTC啊
<zenNamaste> monson: 现在他是红毛大中华区首席efi测试
<adam8157> UTC:             Fri May 23 09:21:48 UTC 2014
<monson> zenNamaste, and one of my  little brother will transfer
<zenNamaste> monson: qiao 是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<zenNamaste> monson: 哪个? transfer到哪儿?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: monson zeze
<monson> zenNamaste, not sure
<zenNamaste> monson: transfer到ibm吧
<qiao> zenNamaste: 。。。
<adam8157> qiao: 拜
<zenNamaste> qiao: 拜首席
<gfrog> qiao: 拜首席
<qiao> adam8157: zenNamaste 你两这基佬
<qiao> gfrog: 你们准备3p ？
<zenNamaste> 我去...
<zenNamaste> 李老板, 你自己动手
<adam8157> 嗯? 什么情况
<gfrog> qiao: little brother 乃要乖一点……
<qiao> zenNamaste: 。。
<adam8157> 小弟弟
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是你给我的op?
<gfrog> zenNamaste: adam8157 乃俩带绿帽不要拖上我撒。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ChanServ 给你的
<zenNamaste> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by adam8157
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别闹
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你卖队友啊!
<palomino|working> 其实倒也不用特别高分,1920x1080@13寸就说得过去,但居然还有厂商在用1366x768,真该死啊 onlylove
<qiao> zenNamaste: 。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: adam8157 地下情暴露了
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> palomino|working: 东芝……
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我想要的那个机器是1366的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 求换1080P
 * gfrog 复制完毕，重启恢复grub去，哈哈哈
<imtxc> 怎么看自己的显示器是多少寸
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ubuntu有debug kernel嘛?
<onlylove> imtxc: 报下型号基本知道了
<palomino|working> 能自己换面板么? onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 之知道是lenove
<adam8157> zenNamaste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<^k^> ⇪ t: DebuggingProgramCrash - Ubuntu Wiki
<onlylove> palomino|working: 换屏倒是能，但是兼容咋样呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这是debuginfo
<palomino|working> 不知道..搜搜? onlylove
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是debug
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我不知道啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: debug是开了n多调试选项那种
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我都是自己make&test
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我拆笔记本轻车熟路，但是……不确定高分兼容不
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 太高大上了, 我不会
<leeeee> imtxc：我来了
<qiao> zenNamaste: 那你直接用猫猫么。。
<zenNamaste> qiao: 恩.
<leeeee> imtxc：擦。。
<palomino|working> 这个..google一下看看有没有换过的先烈吧... onlylove
 * adam8157 不开森 闪
<onlylove> palomino|working: 搞不好我要当先烈
<palomino|working> 囧
<palomino|working> 祝你好运
<leeeee> imtxc：姑娘是浙江人凹。。在宁波工作凹。。
<onlylove> 要不要买联想……
 * nyfair 拜c记牛牛3p组
<onlylove> 联想都有高分的了
<leeeee> onlylove：他不在么
<onlylove> leeeee: 哪个？
<onlylove> leeeee: imtxc？在吧？
<leeeee> 对啊 我不是来给他介绍妹纸么
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://dell.benyouhui.it168.com/thread-1906927-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Inspiron 14R N4110 换高分屏(对不起大家，失败了)_戴尔Inspiron灵越笔记本论坛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 戴尔有阵亡的了
<imtxc> onlylove: 在
<imtxc> leeeee: 完全没有问题啊
<leeeee> 我木有照片诶
<imtxc> leeeee: 哪里人哪里工作都靠谱
<leeeee> 是同学的同学
<imtxc> leeeee: …………
<leeeee> 你直接要号码还是怎么样？
<leeeee> 就戴眼镜
<imtxc> 照片跟号码一起来就靠谱
<leeeee> 160差不多。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 体重？
<leeeee> 50？
<palomino|working> ...阵亡 onlylove
<leeeee> 不精瘦
<imtxc> leeeee: 我以为 160 是体重呢
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 没啊
<leeeee> 讲话挺温柔的
<imtxc> leeeee: 哥啥都不挑
<leeeee> 那我帮你打听下联系方式
<imtxc> 原来是 monaco 字体显示不出那个条线
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你再帮忙发一下那个箭头？
<onlylove> imtxc: 真蛋疼你，翻下log自己复制
<palomino|working> ⚣
<imtxc> onlylove: 看来还是不行
<onlylove> imtxc: ←_→
<imtxc> onlylove: 你发的是对的
<imtxc> 破马发的还是方框
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪马我也不知他发了啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计是只能在 4k 显示器上看的
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，有可能
<onlylove> http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-3286268-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 下一台笔记本，你还会选择东芝么？_东芝笔记本论坛
<onlylove> 靠，动摇了，要不要买东芝啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 为毛不来 x230
<onlylove> imtxc: 不喜欢TP
<palomino|working> 我突然对surface pro 3产生了一点兴趣
<chunyang> 有没有用过Gtk+开发的同学呢？继承gtk+类如何覆盖原有的构造函数？
<leeeee> onlylove：我的TP挺好啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 我到北京之前，专门卖TP的，TP啥样我不如你清楚？
<imtxc> leeeee: 恩，果断的去要
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少不算最差的
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船比TP地道多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没看出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 没看出是吧，神船高配啊，用两年就扔了，买新的
<onlylove> imtxc: TP要和神船一样配置多少钱
<leeeee> onlylove：你这么说。。。
<leeeee> 反正我被坑了呗
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是你被坑了，只是tp不是以前的tp了
<leeeee> imtxc：姐姐 我要怎么介绍你呢？
<kebab_> thinkpad Edge 和 神舟质量没啥区别吧，就是贵点儿
<onlylove> kebab_: 神船保两年，TP保1年哦
<imtxc> leeeee: 谦虚一点，就说是高富帅吧
<leeeee> imtxc：== 虚拟人物？
<imtxc> leeeee: 低调一点
<onlylove> 靠，看到了啥……
<onlylove> 可怜的qiao
<leeeee> 你这么不靠谱
<imtxc> leeeee: 要么就说是一个二代？
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 反正你觉得她喜欢什么样的就什么样来被
<leeeee> 你干嘛啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 对，二代，穷二代也是二代
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我是说
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 随便你
<leeeee> 你自己找吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 自由发挥吧
<imtxc> leeeee: ……………… 又怎么了
<leeeee> 我总得说下你基本情况吧
<leeeee> 我不能说我认识一个虚拟人物？
<leeeee> 介绍给你？
<leeeee> 怎么样啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你到底怎么了
<imtxc> 没怎么没怎么
<imtxc> 来来来 msg
<onlylove> 你俩私聊去吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求捐钱买高分屏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 另外，我要用windows，所以三星那13寸，那么高分的，真心没法用
<imtxc> onlylove: 有高分屏也不能带到办公室用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我家里一样用
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在办公室貌似完全可以linux,需要office的时候远程一下
<leeeee> 烂！！！！！
<palomino|working> win8.1不是说对高dpi有一些优化么? onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 7呢，我还没勇气体验那高大上的8，自从在中关村被鄙视以后
<palomino|working> 7啊...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那时候去摸vaio的d11啊，不会用啊
<palomino|working> 哎,我也在凑合用7
<palomino|working> 好在桌面显示器dpi没那么高,稍微放大一点就行
<palomino|working> 笔记本可就..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我x64的8已经下好了，32的直接没下，可是……没动力啊
<palomino|working> 得8.1
<palomino|working> 8还不行..
<palomino|working> 话说,steam对高dpi的支持也很渣-_-
<onlylove> palomino|working: steam不是debian的么
<palomino|working> 别的系统也能跑
<palomino|working> 有在arch上跑的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，你说游戏平台啊，我以为系统
<palomino|working> :)
<palomino|working> 这两天拿steam下载德军总部来着
<palomino|working> 活活累死啊
<palomino|working> 一个游戏要40多G
<palomino|working> 疯了
<onlylove> 多正常
<palomino|working> :(
<onlylove> 我就想知道我虚拟机里面的irssi为啥连不上freenode
<onlylove> 是在和我控诉公司的渣网络么
<onlylove> zhouqt: CCIE壕你壕
<imtxc> zhouqt: IE 壕
<imtxc> palomino|working: 大显示器壕
<imtxc> cherrot_: 多妹子壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 高工资壕
<palomino|working> -_-
<imtxc> roylez: PHD 壕
<imtxc> adam 不在，我手动打了他名字，他上线能收到的吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39661
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Do Not Track系统被认为不起作用
<onlylove> imtxc: 不能，除非是留言
<onlylove> imtxc: 信用卡壕
<palomino|working> 而绝大多数网站都不遵守DNT :D
<imtxc> onlylove: 我实在不敢再申请了
<imtxc> onlylove: 看着账单头大
<onlylove> imtxc: 把招行的转让给我吧
<onlylove> 连不上，不玩了
<onlylove> 下班
<nyfair> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/05/22/1250214/5-years-later-do-not-track-system-ineffective
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<^k^> ⇪ t: 5 Years Later, 'Do Not Track' System Ineffective - Slashdot
<nyfair> 总有一群sb，以为只有天朝有w，自由民主的国家没有w
<imtxc> nyfair: 还不下班？
<nyfair> 在pantry拿东西吃，吃完下班
<huntxu> freeflying: 还是没有明白，桥接两个mtu不一样大小的设备会咋样 =.=
 * nyfair 天朝可以访问http://wikileaks.ch/
<huntxu> nyfair: 钓鱼专用站 lol
<nyfair> ^k^: alvin_rxg: 你俩怎么没动静？
<^k^> nyfair, 问我一个问题。  18:32
<huntxu> nyfair: 估计你把http前面的空格吃了
<nyfair> huntxu: 维基解密算哪门子钓鱼站？
<huntxu> http://wikileaks.ch
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ WikiLeaks
<huntxu> nyfair: 看谁那么努力上去啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 路径MTU发现
<huntxu> imtxc: 以最小那个为准？
<nyfair> youku.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 优酷-中国第一视频网站,提供视频播放,视频发布,视频搜索 - 优酷视频 (@ youku.com)
<nyfair> tudou.com
<nyfair> bilibili.tv
<alvin_rxg> Title: 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv (@ bilibili.tv)
<nyfair> video.sina.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪视频_高清视频在线观看_新浪网 (@ sina.com.cn)
<nyfair> 靠，这家伙明明在墙内
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是
<nyfair> youtube.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<nyfair> ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 在两个方向上有可能不一样
<nyfair> 这些网站不是墙了境外访问的么
<nyfair> imtxc: 你别告诉我它还装了unlockyouku
<imtxc> huntxu: tcp/ip 2.9
<huntxu> imtxc: 不是，我的问题时，从1500的接收到正常的包，能不能往1300上的发送
<huntxu> imtxc: 会自动重新分片什么的，还是直接扔了
<yunfan> freeflying: 给我加个flag -n
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何通过vpn，让联通ip变成电信ip？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459947 1.请介绍一家好点的vpn，要点钱也行。不需要上外国网站，只需要顺畅访问电信服务器。 2.如何做到伪装成电信ip。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-05-23 19:16
<Zesty_> yun
<Zesty_> yunfan,
<Zesty_> 哈哈~
<Zesty_> 那啥不知道怎么回事好像我的电脑卡顿了一下所以不小心发出去了
<kebab_> 有什么从c++代码生成 class 关系图的软件， 除了doxygen 自己带的那个功能以外？
<Tarstingo> glade如何改变按钮上文字的字体及颜色？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高个子 : 小方:我们幼儿园来了一位男老师,你喜欢吗? 小美:他是什么样的? 小方:个子很高,很和气。 小美:有飞飞高吗?飞飞已经1米2了！！
<perr> 喵
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天去超市，路过西瓜的时候看了眼价格，你买的那种黄瓤的，这边也3块
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 无故无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459948 装上的时候好的，突然某一次开始连不上了，重启win7也连不了 拔掉电源之后开机win7可以，ubuntu不行，而且只要进ubuntu，就回到上面的死循环。 这是什么原因呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 摩天轮 — 2014-05-23 19:
<^k^>  ─> 42
<leeeee> onlylove:o ...差不多。。昨天买了个 九块
<onlylove> leeeee: 这边普通西瓜便宜啊，2块，问题是……那西瓜个大，一个要二三十
<leeeee> 对啊。。我上次买了那种大的的四分之一。。还八块呢。。
<leeeee> 买一个根本吃不完。。
<perr> onlylove: leeeee 乃门这是要干麼?
<slucx> 亲们，买100以下的键盘是不是都一样啊？没啥区别吧…
<leeeee> onlylove： <@^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高个子 : 小方:我们幼儿园来了一位男老师,你喜欢吗? 小美:他是什么样的? 小方:个子很高,很和气。 小美:有飞飞高吗?飞飞已经1米2了！！
 * perr 再问fedora怎么配自启动
<slucx> 穷孩子伤不起啊
<leeeee> 这是什么意思？
 * perr 再问fedora怎么配自启动
<leeeee> 看不懂 好笑在哪？
 * perr 再问fedora怎么配自启动
<slucx> perr: /etc下有rc.local脚本吗？
<perr> [zsc@fedora etc]$ ls rc
<perr> rc0.d/ rc1.d/ rc2.d/ rc3.d/ rc4.d/ rc5.d/ rc6.d/ rc.d/
<perr> slucx: 是针对我这个账户的
<perr> slucx: 其他账户不运行
<CyrusYzGTt> .. fedora 现在不是用 systemd 么。。也就是 systemctl ..
<perr> 不会
<perr> 看着就蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> rc.local 那个我觉得你用 debian 好点，
<slucx> perr:界面程序？
<perr> slucx: 对,goagent,xchat,vbox
<perr> CyrusYzGTt: debian的xorg貌似有问题,g3起不来
<slucx> .xprofile？
<CyrusYzGTt> perr§ 那就 ubuntu , linux mint..
<perr> CyrusYzGTt: 我装一次不容易.
<perr> CyrusYzGTt: ub默认unity,还得自己装很多东西
<CyrusYzGTt> perr§ 如果你是新手，我认为还是多装其它发行版，最后会找到自己适合的， 我最后就是选择 fedora x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> 除非是 公司必须要有的，
<slucx> perr: 窗口管理器没有启动程序的方法？
<slucx> 我用.xinitrc来启动窗口管理器，可以直接顺带启动程序
<perr> slucx: tweak里倒是可以选一些系统程序.但goagent不行,vbox是启动manager,而不是特定vm
<slucx> 绑定VM需要脚本来启动吧
<slucx> 把需要启动的都写到一个脚本里，然后让WM启动脚本
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省手机流量，各位下次再聊，， 886
<perr> slucx: home下没见这个文件
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 这兄台。。
<perr> 无情->运行日月 有关系??无名->养万物 有关系??
<happyaron> 版本没发成，悲剧。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你这是已经到昌平了？
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 吓尿。。我们班校内盲审毙了一个
<leeeee> 不能答辩。。
<leeeee> 要延期毕业。。
<leeeee> 太可怕了。。
<perr> 啥是盲审
<leeeee> 就是去掉导师 给学校审
<leeeee> 我是双盲 校外审一次 校内审一次
<perr> slucx: 我找到个gnome-session-properties 貌似可以配
<slucx> perr: 能用就好，不用gnome
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/875748.html#comments-list
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【罗技G100s】罗技（Logitech） G100s 游戏键鼠套装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:179.00
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/724805.html  这个就够了吧?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【东芝SDHC】东芝（TOSHIBA）EXCERIA Type Ⅱ型 SDHC-32G UHS/CL10 读95M写60M【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:199.00
<roylez> leeeee: 还没毕业？
<Tarstingo> 笑话一枚：去朋友家找他玩，没想到他妹开的门，这妹纸汉语系的，我就文绉绉的问：妹纸，你兄长哪去了……还没等我再说下去，她下意识的双手放在胸口位置……不是……你误会了……门嘭的关上了，她愤怒的喊着：哥……！
<roylez> leeeee: 双盲，左眼盲，右眼也盲
<leeeee_> roylez:T^T
<slucx> 上面那个键盘，给个评价？
<zenNamaste> 隐约记得罗技的键盘硬
<slucx> 没钱，只能买薄膜的，没办法
<kebab_> 那个键盘不错，跟微软的一款很像
<zenNamaste> slucx: 薄膜跟硬不硬没关系
<kebab_> 好象是微软600
<slucx> 跟dell 8115有点像
<slucx> zenNamaste: 是薄膜的手感都差不多
<kebab_> 那个套装的鼠标不知道怎么样
<zenNamaste> slucx: 软硬区分还是有不少的
<zenNamaste> kebab_: 鼠标说的过去
<zenNamaste> 但是隐约记得g100的微动, 是灰点微动, 硬的能开碑裂石
<slucx> zenNamaste: 这个键盘你用过？
<slucx> zenNamaste: 鼠标也用过？
<zenNamaste> slucx: 鼠标用过
<kebab_> zenNamaste: 那就推荐po主买吧, 我觉得挺好的 :)
<zenNamaste> kebab_: 喜欢硬的微动, 那就没问题
<zenNamaste> kebab_: 不少人自己给g100换微动的. 比如我大学舍友
<zenNamaste> kebab_: 哦, 好像是白点微动, 他给换成灰点
<zenNamaste> http://www.pcwaishe.cn/thread-442982-1-1.html  kebab_ slucx
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 相给G100换换微动，太硬了 - Powered by Discuz!
<slucx> zenNamaste: 我对鼠标没要求不高
<slucx> 能用就行
<slucx> 键盘得舒服点
<zenNamaste> slucx: 键盘, 笔记本自带薄膜就行了
<zenNamaste> slucx: 我现在有青轴都不用, 就用笔记本自带的, 懒得每天插一次usb
<slucx> zenNamaste: 笔记本上带的毕竟不舒服
<slucx> 而且我是用外揭电视器的
<slucx> 外接显示器
<slucx> zenNamaste: 不用，那转给我吧？
<zenNamaste> slucx: 我也外接显示器呀
<onlylove> 求个散热好点的笔记本……掌托烫手
<zenNamaste> slucx: 淘宝直接买个二手没多少钱
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 徐氏父子靠谱吗?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 徐氏父子？啥？
<zenNamaste> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.RdpOna&id=37315965285  onlylove
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 包顺丰·笔记本电脑抽风式散热器发明者徐氏父子14款009V智能强效-淘宝网 价格:158.00
<leeeee_> 他要买。。笔记本
<leeeee_> 不是散热器。。
<zenNamaste> 徐氏父子他妈作品, 抽疯散热器
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 那怎了? 我是给他提供一个额外的廉价解决方案供他参考, 毕竟买笔记本贵呀.
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 如果是 adam / happyaron 说要买个笔记本, 我直接就推荐sony 3w以上的笔记本了
<leeeee_> zenNamaste：哦。。。
<leeeee_> zenNamaste：你这。。
<zenNamaste> leeeee_: 怎么了?
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/912574.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【樱桃MX-Board 2.0黑色黑轴】樱桃（Cherry） MX-Board 2.0黑色黑轴 京东专供版【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:399.00
<leeeee_> 没啥。。
<zenNamaste> slucx: mx的, 是短轴, 3mm键程, 不考虑
<zenNamaste> slucx: 价格又不便宜, 手感下降不少
<slucx> zenNamaste: 短键程的我可以接受
<zenNamaste> slucx: cherry的轴, ml的才是4mm的
<zenNamaste> slucx: 你都肯花300块钱了, 干嘛不花200+买个4mm的?
<slucx> zenNamaste: 就这我都感觉贵
<zenNamaste> slucx: 我让你买200+的. 你这个都400了
 * zenNamaste 我说话有这么难以理解?
<slucx> zenNamaste: 没见有比这便宜的
<zenNamaste> slucx: 自己搜 noppoo
<zenNamaste> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.CA4DJm&id=36512255144&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  slucx 看无背光 茶轴 或者 无背光 青轴
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 最新版送大礼 Noppoo 87 Lolita 87背光 洛丽塔无冲游戏机械键盘-tmall.com天猫
<zenNamaste> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.CA4DJm&id=35864479445&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=   <-  100% 尺寸键盘
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 买1送8 Noppoo 104 Choc104 ChocS104 Choc Pro无冲机械键盘 首批Noppoo 104 无冲新版Choc(白字 无背光 ) 系列将采用Noppoo自研一年时间的自主轴，根据樱桃的标准与数据自研。与樱桃有不同的构造与手感，属于纯正的机械轴结构. 价格:328.00 - 488.00 元
<Krishnamurti> 哪位知道新闻组怎么玩吗
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在天热
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那东西有作用，但是不会太大
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是呀, 不过, 大多数时候都是在空调房里, 还好吧?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 毕竟帽帽夏天穿长袖, 冬天穿短袖. 咱俩在同一个物业楼里...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 空调房里那个东西……如果笔记本温度能升上去，确实有用
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，我现在不在raycom了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是现在气温高，那个是风冷，起不到太大作用
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 新东家连空调都不给??
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，我说我现在这个电脑，公司的电脑我才不管
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦. 自己开空调呗... 电脑都撑不住了 人还硬撑着不开空调干嘛~ :-)
<onlylove> 没有……
<perr> onlylove: 弄个吊瓶管和水泵?
<onlylove> perr: 嗯，这个想法不错
<onlylove> 其实只要把热管温度降下来就好
<slucx> 集显散热无压力
<onlylove> 刮来阵凉风……
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium提示shockwave flash has crashed，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459949 我的chromium在观看视频时，提示shockwave flash has crashed，通过chrome://plugins/，查看得知： Adobe Flash Player - 版本： 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 名称：Shockwave Flash 版本：11.2 r202 位置：/usr/l
<^k^>  ─> ib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so 类型：NPAPI 停用 MIME 类型： MIME 类型 说明 文件扩展名 application/x-shockwave-flashShockwave Flash .swf applic …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 求助：win8 Ubuntu双系统，格式化Ubuntu后出现grub rescue， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459951 无法进入bios，按照网上的方法试了多系统启动出现grub rescue模式，错误“normal.mod not found”解决办法 ，发现normal.mod在i386-pc下面，加载后又出现symbol not found :grub_disk_dev_list，这下真的
<^k^>  ─> 不知道怎么搞了 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzwdfas — 2014-05-23 22:11
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa 你们明儿啥时候到
<zenNamaste> happyaron: bug, 输入法占用100%cpu
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 难以接受
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我要kill他
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好像烫手的那块地方是硬盘的位置……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: aha? hdd?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: is there any special workload make your hdd keep working?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: mmorpg
<zenNamaste> onlylove: aha? mmorpg is a hdd-io-eater?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: load/unload pictures for background && NPC?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: I don't know others,but kingsoft's game does that
<onlylove> zenNamaste: It's said that if you have more than 4G mem it will better
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ssd is much colder. and won't cost too much.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: but it is much more expensive
<zenNamaste> it won't cost to much.
<onlylove> I wanna a 320G
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ... sang xin bing kuang
<alvin_rxg> zenNamaste: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *1;H,s!zo*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<zenNamaste> alvin_rxg: ...
<caleb-> onlylove: SSD?
<onlylove> caleb-: yep
<zenNamaste> you needn't keep all AVs in your local storage. Upload them to pan.baidu is okay.
<caleb-> pan.baidu 不是都被黑了么？
<caleb-> 国家清网清到 11 月
<onlylove> There's no av in my hdd
<onlylove> caleb-: 这种事，打个包，加个密
<onlylove> zenNamaste: how about change to ibus
<wzssyqa> freeflying: gnome asia?
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 我估计9点多吧
<onlylove> 罗杰该到北京南了吧
<wzssyqa> 早就到了吧？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 北京南到魏公村好远呢
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不远啊，地铁半个小时的样子
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 什么时候15分钟，15分钟如果是上班时间，基本是7站
<zenNamaste> onlylove: no. I like sogou
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 实际上，从宣武门到中关村就6站
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，也差不太多
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 6站也就15分钟的样子
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不对，宣武门到西直门6站
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我糊涂了，西直门到中关村6站
<onlylove> 北京南到宣武门，西直门到魏公村，这段路你给吃掉了？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 所以我说半个小时啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你走过么。。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 之前经常走，现在……西直门换13了
 * zenNamaste time to sleep. 
<onlylove> 今天l5e走的早哎……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 想了？叫回来呗
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 叫不回，没任何能找到的方式，除了这里
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 以往她都是好晚才下的，今天突然发现很早就下了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 我明天中午左右过去溜达溜达
<onlylove> freeflying: gnome.asia？
<onlylove> freeflying: RMS后天去哪里？
<wzssyqa> on
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: even sougou use 100% of your cpu?
<NoIE> 拼音输入法都比较占用 cpu 吧？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 各位路过的大神进来看看，帮个忙——数据恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459952 我升级ubuntu时，不小心将原来的系统分区全部给格式化掉了，现在就成一个分区了。升级前是双系统win7+ubuntu12.04。 各位大神还有办法找回我在win下的数据吗？因为有个目录很重要
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 loafer — 2014-05-23 22:46
<onlylove> 说的好像五笔不占似的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 吐槽深度影音，无法播放视频！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459953 之前用得好好的，表现一直很满意。可是，喜欢倒腾的我，用深度影音播放了2.6G的1080p的《红旗军演.MP4》上部，播放过程也很正常，但是播完后，就悲剧了。 我发现无法再打开其它的mp4文件，偶尔可
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • NIS 配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459954 我有一个PC cluster，主节点安装的是Ubuntu server 12.04，已经配置好了NIS server。另有10个计算节点，安装的是Redhat Enterprise 4.6 和5.3。在安装了RHEL 5.3的两台机器，配置好了NIS client，用ssh从主节点往这两台机器连，没有问
<perr> <perr> 成功自启动goagent,vbox,xchat.
<perr> <perr> 要是能分配到不同的工作区就完美了了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: jiero 还没联系我
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 神马
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 联系上了
<xxc_> hi
<^k^> xxc_:点点点.  23:21
<onlylove> happyaron: 人说了，你那坡输入法，占用CPU100
<weijia> ？？
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 暂时忍着吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 擦，你这一小时才回话的闹哪样
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 蓉蓉说了，忍着！
<yolpggh> 早上好;-)
<yolpggh> 哇呀呀，我终于能说中国话了
<yolpggh> 在vps上架设代理服务器都用什么软件？
<jiero> 大家晚上好
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<NoIE> jandan.net/2014/05/23/jp-commercials-schwarzenegger.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: [V]日本广告产业感谢你，施瓦辛格! (@ jandan.net)
<NoIE> 这个页面，打开之后，即使不播放视频，cpu 占用率也会非常高。
<knownbad> 这里没有。
<knownbad> 大约50%.
<knownbad> 但这么多的flash当然cpu会高。
<NoIE> knownbad: 问题是不播放视频，Cpu占用率依旧高。
<knownbad> FF + Adblock + Noscript CPU就没飙高。
<knownbad> 本页 - Noscript CPU也没偏高。
<knownbad> 本页 - Noscript + ref 56.com + flash CPU开始飙高。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 56网_中国领先的视频分享网站,在线视频观看,原创视频上传,视频搜索 - 56.com (@ 56.com)
<knownbad> 其他就看你信不信了。
<knownbad> htop看下libflashplayer.so是否偏高？
<NoIE> knownbad: 除了和 56 相关的，就只有看清晰度比较高的视频时会出现 cpu 占用过多的情况了。
<NoIE> 今天太晚了，不想深究了。
<knownbad> 那都是flash的原因。
<knownbad> 要看就没什么选择。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-24
<imtxc> quit
<wong> forum.ubuntu.org.cn和wiki.ubuntu.org.cn都上不去，兩個dig之後的ip均爲192.157.242.155，mtr之後是錯誤碼2 server failure，是服務器維護嗎
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<endle> 问个问题，我想开机时自动用 root 权限执行一段脚本，应该怎么做？
<tryit> 有没有谁熟悉shellcode,exploit之类的
<lynus> 360?
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 开机动画花屏，关机时却正常，是怎么回事呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459956 用U盘安装了ubuntukylin，加上win7双系统，由win7引导的ubuntu。显卡驱动用的默认开源的，开机动画一直是条纹状的花屏，看不清Logo,但每次关机时动画却正常。进入系统没什么问题，但老是看
<^k^>  ─> 花屏让人不舒服，求教有没有什么方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 无 痕 — 2014-05-24 1:07
<tryit> lynus, 业余爱好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想要2.6.18或者2.6.32老版本Linux，Ubuntu发行过么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459957 2.6.18看到过centos出过，但是找不到下载地址。这两个老内核的发行版Linux现在还能下到么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 openzs — 2014-05-24 2:26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 没有人用 lowlatency 内核吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459959 我最近在用，最明显的感觉就是chromium启动速度变快了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pxbfeiniao — 2014-05-24 10:56
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xubuntu如何在系统启动时自动加载软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459960 意思 是我启动的 进如桌面的时候 系统就 自动加载软件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-05-24 11:12
<happyaron> 2点就要讲了，slides还没做怎么办
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手咨询 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459961 我现在想要一款翻译软件，请帮忙推荐一下，在WINDOWS系统中，我用的是有道。数据库软件，我在WINDOS中用提SQL SERVER 2005，请问在此有相类似的吗？输入法这间的切换的快捷键该如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ymU — 2014-05-
<^k^>  ─> 24 11:33
<RuiZi> 哈哈
<RuiZi> 有玩 openwrt的吗
<wzssyqa> 谁在gnome
<wzssyqa> asia
<imtxc> happyaron: yoooo, 温拿
<Zaler> 问下Chromium升级到35后，NPAPI的flash还在吗，我的失踪了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最新办法解决 the system is running in low-graphics mode http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459962 开始的时候安装14.04出现这个问题，各种google后，前辈的方法试了便，基本都不行。准备要放弃的时候想为什么试用的时候可以进入系统，正常就不行了，后来：（解决办法） 1.开机
<Lotusa> 哪位安装Ubuntu 14.04的大侠，能发一个/boot/grub/ubuntu_grub_bg.tga吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 金山快盘无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459963 一台联系K49笔记本，系统ubuntu 14.04 64位，金山快盘为1.0.3.2 amd64，无法连接网络，见图。 网络使用路由WIFI连接，其它上网一切正常。使用网线连接或WIFI连接，金山快盘同样无法连接网络（但与断网络的情况略
<senn> 下午好！
<caleb-> senn: 下午好！
<senn> 微軟變微硬了
<senn> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Lotusa> 有谁安装了Ubuntu14.04吗？
<Lotusa> 发一个/boot/grub/ubuntu_grub_bg.tga如何？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 噗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pfGIKmm0AADbgPihSXwAALrCwMwUEwAANuY223.jpg 死了都要爱
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装有两块NVIDIA显卡,只有一块能工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459965 机器上装有GT610 和 GTX7810 两块显卡, 接屏幕到GTX780上没有显示. 接GT610 可以正常工作. 1.打开附加驱动只能看到GT610. 2.已通过附加驱动更新GT610的驱动. 3.到Windows下启动,两块显卡都能正常工作. 请问
<^k^>  ─> 应该如何修复呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongxwing — 2014-05-24 14:05
<RainFlyi_> test
<^k^> RainFlyi_:点点点.  14:43
<snail_> hi, everyone
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你满意吗 : 刚刚去理发,发现理发师手臂上好几条疤,就问他疤怎么弄的。 "艾玛年轻不懂事混社会。后来觉得没前途就去学剪头了呗, 给一人说我给他剪的不好看我和他吵了起来。 没想到这狗逼犊子叫人砍我,我拿手挡了几下。不过还好, 后来我叫道上兄弟全给他们送医院了。
<^k^>  ─> 你看这发型满意不?" "非。常。满。意。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求解win8硬盘安装ubuntu(双系统)需要哪些准备. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459966 恩..虽然用过安装ubuntu系统的VPS但是在自己的PC上安装Ubuntu也还是各种怂...所以是希望各位给我点帮助. 我现在使用的win8.1的系统,系统安装在一块1T的硬盘上.但是我希望再安装一个Ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u系统在 另一块 硬盘(300GB)上不知道应该如何操作. 目前是以1T硬盘上的分区作为主分区,其他均为逻辑分区.之前300GB的硬盘安装过系 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求指导，ubuntu13.10能连上其他笔记本发的正常热点，但是上不了，应该不是驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459967 之前在家中是连接家里的wifi，完全没有这种问题； 现在在学校，室友电脑连接上校园网后发出热点，手机测试热点是可以正常使用的
<^k^>  ─> ； 不过在ubuntu下可以成功连接但是无法联网。 这是什么问题呢，求指导。。略急。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 loopzy — 2014-05-24 15:44
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu下用什么tex？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459968 希望能有一个编辑生成pdf的软件，用什么占用空间比较小呢？看到texmaker要1G多，太大了吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-05-24 16:11
<perr> 喵
<markfei> 浏览器打开 log 为啥是乱码，但这聊天不是
<onlylove> 设置编码
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2o1mIUba4AABSJ_ZjD3QAALrAAP9ZIsAAFI_658.jpg 遭啦,这里容易暴露
<Bacta> Hello please
<Bacta> Bing bong ching chong
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 上次fcitx，ibus图标消失，现在网络图标也消失了，，，，， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459969 14.04，fcitx，ibus图标消失了，但是工作正常，切换也正常，仅仅是图标消失了。 现在网络连接图标也消失了，但，运行一切正常。 14.04，你还会有啥图标消失么？ 主题
<^k^>  ─> 是ambiance。图标主题是ubuntu-mono-dark gnome-session-properties，中，也一切正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2014-05-24 18:01
<Bacta> Sex
<Bacta> Why did you guys hack into one of our government supercomputers
<Bacta> ?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell交互求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459970 我想写个shell，运行提示输入一个文件地址，回车后进入这个目录下，该怎么写呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 skitta — 2014-05-24 18:23
<Bacta> hi
<^k^> Bacta:点点点.  18:25
<Bacta> ???
<Bacta> English please
<perr_> bingo
<Bacta> Hi perr_
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！安装ubuntu麒麟时不慎删除了硬盘文件，请问有无办法恢复，在线等，求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459971 今天在安装ubuntu麒麟时，安装程序自动检测到我的windows系统，询问是否选择覆盖windows安装，我以为这种安装方式仅覆盖我硬盘上的C盘分区，结
<^k^>  ─> 果安装后傻眼了，装完后硬盘中其他分区的数据都没有了，而且还造成我另外一个硬盘上的windows系统无法启动（另一个硬盘在安 …
<NoIE> 为什么到现在，Ubuntu 要格式化分区之前，都没有警示信息呢？太相信用户了吗？
<onlylove> Bacta: Nonperson in this channel will hack your gov supercomputer plz DO NOT calumniate
<onlylove> Bacta: If you want to be kicked , I will help you call OP
<Bacta> Wow you're feisty
<onlylove> Bacta: If you have no evidence, everything you said is nonsense
<Bacta> http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/60075949/niwa-supercomputer-hacked
<^k^> Bacta: ⇪ Niwa supercomputer hacked | Stuff.co.nz
<onlylove> Bacta: The Earth is too dangerous ,go back to your Mars, this is only a news ,and there is no evidence is believed tobe hacked from China ,there's no cracker in this channel and we have Tianhe and Nebula supercompuert
<onlylove> Bacta: your supercomputer is better than Tianhe 1A?
<Bacta> It's not the most powerful supercomputer we have in Wellington though
<Bacta> Which is why this is surprising
<onlylove> Bacta: we have no reason to hack your supercomputer ,we have much more powerful supercomputer
<onlylove> Bacta: Don't you know the position of Tianhe in supercomputer ranking？
<Bacta> Frankly I don't care
<onlylove> Bacta: and sungo is building new nebula supercompter
<Bacta> Supercomputers are antiquated in terms of architecture
<onlylove> so what
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 买了白鸽vpn，发现不合适个人需求，谁有国内ip的vpn，交换。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459972 因为我没访问外国网站的需求，就想偶尔把ip变成北京，广州的电信ip，结果白鸽vpn的国内线路就一个，是安徽淮安的，所以希望能交换使用。哪位愿意？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 谢宝良 — 2014-05-24 19:38
<onlylove> Bacta: stop defaming plz
<Bacta> Sue me
<happyaron> 今天jiero去找 cherrot
<onlylove> Bacta: we all know there are many people is afraid China and they are trying their best to defame China
<cherrot> happyaron: 你们面基了？
<Bacta> Err I'm married to a Chinese
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯
<onlylove> cherrot: 他们昨晚就面了
 * cherrot 还以为进错频道了。。。
<cherrot> onlylove: 你英语真好
 * cherrot 妈蛋我还在加班
<onlylove> cherrot: 没，有个ip是新西兰的二货，说咱入侵他们的超级计算机
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，中国这么多超算，缺他们一个？
<caleb-> cherrot: 嗯，你走错频道了
<cherrot> onlylove: 怎么找到 ubuntu-cn 的。。好牛气
<onlylove> cherrot: 有毛，去ubuntu然后后面补上cn
<cherrot> onlylove: 为毛会找ubuntu ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求指导，ubuntu13.10能连上其他笔记本发的正常热点，但是上不了，应该不是驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459973 之前在家中是连接家里的wifi，完全没有这种问题； 现在在学校，室友电脑连接上校园网后发出热点，手机测试热点是可以正常使用的； 不过在ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u下可以成功连接但是无法联网。 这是什么问题呢，求指导。。略急。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 loopzy — 2014-05-24 19:41
<caleb-> 说得好像新西兰就不入侵咱似的
<onlylove> cherrot: 靠，别问我！
<cherrot> onlylove: lol
<cherrot> 入侵就入侵 关国别毛事
<onlylove> cherrot: 那不一样……
<caleb-> 米国最近还起诉咱国内军官间谍罪哩
<onlylove> cherrot: 你玩剑三，不知道喷人就喷人，关门派/帮派/阵营什么事？
<cherrot> onlylove:  lol
<onlylove> caleb-: 美国的五只眼里面有没有一个是新西兰？我记得有英国和澳大利亚
 * caleb- 不知
<onlylove> 最烦这些到频道里面找事的老外了
<happyaron> onlylove: 让ff给清理出去
<onlylove> happyaron: 刚那货说咱入侵他们的超算
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就入侵了呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不行，你得给个说法
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就说入侵了挺好呗。
 * hoxily 抱抱 onlylove
<onlylove> hoxily: 擦，你也学会了？
<onlylove> 都是jiero惹的祸！
 * hoxily 抱抱铃音姐
<Azurewrath> hoxily 抱抱凤姐
<perr> 此凤姐为彼凤姐?
<perr> Azurewrath:
<Azurewrath> perr: 那么有名的凤姐就一个。
 * hoxily 深情凝视 Azurewrath
<perr> hoxily: 凤姐好.这频道真是卧虎藏凤姐阿....
 * Azurewrath 扔一块 搞基之 润滑的 捡不起来之 肥皂 到 hoxily 面前。
 * hoxily 使出改进版 心灵传动 挪到了 perr 脚下
<hoxily> Azurewrath: 我是男的，http://user.qzone.qq.com/387601952
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 墓 [http://387601952.qzone.qq.com]
 * perr 在肥皂到来前,闪转腾挪到 hoxily 一旁,玩10min先
<zenNama|AFK> “用我一生时间，换你10年傻不啦叽”——onlylove   wth?
<happyaron> zenNama|sleepy: 这是哪里来的？
<zenNama|sleepy> happyaron: hoxily's qqzone
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> zenNama|sleepy: 明早就滚了，不知道在那边还有没有时间来这里和大家吹水。
<hoxily> 什么是wth
<hoxily> 什么是wth?
<^k^> hoxily: define:wth 1) Abbreviation for "|What the Hell|" 2) Shortened alternative to "With"
<^k^> hoxily: define:wth? 1) Abbreviation for "|What the Hell|" 2) Shortened alternative to "With"
<perr> 亮点是onlylove
<hoxily> 我应该没弄错啊
 * pity 有人对 .curlrc 配置文件熟么？-w "code|%{http_code}\nip|%{remote_ip}" 想换行写，但换行就不能全部输出，求指导换行的写法，谢谢！
<zenNama|sleepy> happyaron: aha?
<zenNama|sleepy> happyaron: what's up? where are you going?
<xiaoxi> ezacinemania 加密的超验骇客 Avi怎么弄啊
<xiaoxi> 在UBUNTU 12.04上
<perr> xiaoxi: 继续加密
<zenNama|sleepy> xiaoxi: give it up/
<happyaron> zenNama|sleepy: malta啊
<zenNama|sleepy> happyaron: .. I see.
<xiaoxi> 1.5g啊，下了半天，加密了，看不了
<happyaron> xiaoxi: 当消遣了一下
 * pity 有人对 .curlrc 配置文件熟么？-w "code|%{http_code}\nip|%{remote_ip}" 想换行写，但换行就不能全部输出，求指导换行的写法，谢谢！
<zenNama|sleepy> xiaoxi: you can watch the binary file by `cat ~/Download/av/chao_yan_hai_ke.avi`
<zenNama|sleepy> happyaron: ^^
<happyaron> zenNama|sleepy: 好样的
<xxc> ^K^:你好
<^k^> xxc, 您好！  21:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 跨平台编译个小插件：重新开始，整理了一下思路，继续求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459974 跨平台编译：重新开始，整理了一下思路，继续求助。 本人纯新手，我理解的思路和操作过程具体描述如下，有不对的地方烦请前辈给予指正。因具体的专有名词只是
<^k^>  ─> 意会，不懂得专业定义，所以只用我理解的意思表述出来。 目的：现有华为Hg255d路由器一台，已刷openwrt 12.09版（bin文件名称：2012 …
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 睡了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥时候搬机器过来
<jusss> 从零开始 一本真正的神书！~！~！
<jusss> “黑姗瑚: 我想知道这书写完了没”
<jusss> “QQ912992415: 回复 黑姗瑚 :十来年了。。”
<jusss> 我第一次看这本书貌似是在高一那年，现在我都要大学毕业了，这本书还没写完。。。
<jusss> 真正的神书呀
<jusss> “这是多少年了，我好几次都以为《零》要太监了，从大一开始看，现在我的孩子都上小学了，感叹，神书”
<jusss> 一个写了9年还没完结的小说
<jusss> 一个30M大小还没完结的小说。。。
<jusss> 真正的神书呀
<hoxily> jusss: 我以为你想说 the art of programming
<jusss> hoxily: 没看过它。。
<jusss> hoxily: 我说的是 小说 从零开始
<jusss> hoxily: 从我大一开始看，到现在大学毕业还没写完的一本神书，已经写了9年了
<hoxily> 我记得初中的时候就有 从零开始 了。
<hoxily> << 网游之从零开始 >>
<jusss> 就是那本书
<jusss> 我同学也是从初中就开始看的，我从高一开始看，到现在还没写完 ，起点上刚才还更新了，
<jusss> txt已经有30MB了
<hoxily> jusss: 去过北京了没有？
<jusss> hoxily: 没
<hoxily> jusss: 不是有那啥活动吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 家里忙，没时间去，就没去
<jusss> hoxily: 这个月底回学校拿毕业证
<hoxily> 哦
<cold-cicada> 冒个泡～
 * hoxily 抱抱 jusss  cold-cicada
<cold-cicada> 好困。。
<cold-cicada> 睡了。晚安。
<jusss> hoxily: 你找工作了吗
<jusss> hoxily: 拿毕业证后感觉有点想哭
<hoxily> 闲着
<hoxily> 有推荐的吗？
<jusss> 没有
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 坑爹的linux如何定义显示桌面快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459984 主要针对xfce，其它的没试过，我的电脑太烂了，只能用xfce； xfce设置, 窗口管理器定义,找到显示桌面Ctrl+Alt+d,改成win+d; 键盘定义，增加，找到Thunar，设成win+e,这样，终于有了我们这些电脑小白常用的
<^k^>  ─> 2个快捷键 统计信息: 发表于 由 195126920 — 2014-05-25 7:08
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手提问：Ubuntu+虚拟机win XP 可行不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459985 本人用电脑基本上就是用 办公、股票期货、听音乐、看视频 这四项功能。 除了股票期货，办公，音乐视频等 Ubuntu肯定足够我满足了。 但是股票期货软件Ubuntu下没有合适的，所以我想这样 先装
<^k^>  ─> Ubuntu，然后在Ubuntu下装虚拟机弄个win XP 系统专门安装股票期货与网银软件，不知道虚拟机的性能会否下降，难度有多大。 这样做 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p3aINt3gAABM7ViyY68AALrOQLmw9MAAE0F834.jpg 死了这条心吧,我不会嫁给你的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天安装同城游戏，居然提示使用虚拟机不准进入房间。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459989 想玩玩象棋都不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-05-25 10:33
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • 工作计划已经N年没有更新了？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459990 最近的是2009年！ 现在都2014年了~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 炎藤 — 2014-05-25 10:41
<Dolfly> he
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 光盘，硬盘，U盘都安装不上，麻烦您指点下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459991 昨天弄到半夜3点，实在没招了，，上来求教，现在我怀疑是我硬件的问题，那么我先发下 我的硬件配置， 驱动精灵硬件检测报告版本:2014.5.22.1102(8.0.522.1102) =================================
<^k^>  ─> =================================================================== 硬件概要 CPU:AMD Phenom（羿龙) II X6 1100T 主板:微星 890FXA-GD65 (MS-7640) (ATI RD890 + SB81 …
<perr> 咩
<leeeee> 大家都去招待兔子了么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14.04双显卡安装完NVIDIA驱动之后无法正常使用图形界面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459993 我是官网下的驱动，进入文本界面后安装完NVIDIA驱动 然后重启后显示器分辨率异常，能够登陆我的账户但无法正常显示标题栏和侧边栏 尝试过删除oveau驱动和NVIDIA旧的
<sennn> 地球已經毀滅了，我們在哪裡？
<sennn> 你們只是我腦中的虛幻
<sennn> 這就是事實
<leeeee> ==
<sennn> 我說什麼，幹什麼都是與之對話，
<leeeee> 什么乱七八糟的
<sennn> 我，孤獨的本體
<leeeee> 哦
<leeeee> happyaron：兔子还在你那呢？
<sennn> 當世界只剩下我一個人
<sennn> 被救贖的意義已經模糊
<sennn> 怎樣證明這個世界是真實的...
<sennn> 抑或怎樣定義真實？
<sennn> 死亡的真相是什麼？
<sennn> 是撕破虛幻的裂痕？
<sennn> 死亡既是苏醒
<sennn> 一个未知的世界，抑或是个熟悉的过往
<sennn> 載體，通往新世界的旅程已經開啟
<sennn> 過於真實的幻影只有死亡才能結束
<sennn> 地球已成過往，你在哪裡？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 百度告你搜狗！强行夺取流量！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459995 搜狗输入法确实越来越臃肿，卡机不说，一不小心还会弹出广告顺便自动装了搜狗浏览器，还是转投度娘的输入法~~ 百度和搜狗日前在海淀法院打起了官司，原告方是百度网的经营商和技术服务商北京
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nS2IFLFjAABc80q9-MwAALrEwNWTzoAAF0L391.jpg 表情冏图
<sennn> 怎麼沒人發帖？
<Niac> 好热啊
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 大周末的你咋还来这里
<imtxc> leeeee: 不出去约会去呢
<leeeee> 我又不像你
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:05
<leeeee> onlylove：你那边吧网速怎么样？
<leeeee> == 网速
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要做啥，我用的电信3G
<leeeee> 我同学让我帮她查车次，，我这边刷不开，，
<leeeee> 你那边能打开火车票官网么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关IBUS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460000 amcey@ubuntu:/lib$ sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-clutter ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3 ibus-qt4 E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？ amcey@ubuntu:/lib$ 统计信息: 发表于 由 am
<^k^>  ─> cey — 2014-05-25 15:06
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> imtxc：你那边能打开么
<leeeee> onlylove:???
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，12306啊
<leeeee> 对啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 哎查火车可以用极品时刻表啊
<leeeee> 帮我看看
<leeeee> 桂林到南宁的票
<leeeee> 7点半左右
<leeeee> 有么
<onlylove> 几号……
<onlylove> 桂林北的要查么
<onlylove> d8209 无座127张，18点55
<leeeee> 今天
<onlylove> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1174865
<leeeee> == 还让我给她买票。。
<leeeee> 除了官网还有什么能买
<onlylove> 你在上海吧，只能在官网买吧？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 逛一年多了，我来贡献下：简单运行WINE TM2013、装U盘装入WIN8PE、linuxmint、opensuse等系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460002 1、装WINE2013TM 这是在龙井出的WINE2013问题多多的情况下去查找的，最后搞定了，就两部，超级简单。费话少说如下： 1）、sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<archl> ..
 * archl pat pat happyaron
<leeeee> 嗨~
<qnamecn> 我想咨询初学linux选择什么操作系统比较好
<archl> qnamecn:  you asked meaningless question.
<archl> qnamecn:  specify your needs
<NoIE> qnamecn: 用来搭建服务器吗？
<qnamecn> 不是，就是学习
<qnamecn> 自己在家里用的
<NoIE> qnamecn: ubuntu 吧，社区比较完善，可用的软件也比较多。
<qnamecn> 好的，谢谢
<NoIE> ^_^
<fish47> 请问一下，假如同时连 无线 和 有线 网络，怎样配置优先级？例如我想用 无线 网络来上 互联网 。
<imtxc> labrador: 打开啥
<caleb-> fish47: google "linux ip load balancing"
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现拍照的时候想拍大的风景我完全不会啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 完全掌握不来透视、构图这些
<imtxc> 回来后看着照片倒会觉得哎这张是不是这样拍会好点，但拍的时候就想不起来
<onlylove> 大风景，广角头啊
<onlylove> 18mm
<imtxc> onlylove: 有人
<imtxc> onlylove: 想把人拍到风景里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 又不想要到此一游那种
<onlylove> imtxc太难了吧……
<imtxc> http://photo.poco.cn/special_topic/topic_id-13917-p-2.html#content_hash
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 风景人像拍摄三要素-实战技巧-摄影技巧-POCO摄影社区
<imtxc> onlylove: ^^
<fish47> caleb-: 我发现有两条指向 default 的路由表项，会不会和这个有关？
<fish47> caleb-: 我的情况是： 1.有线不能上网； 2.无线可以；
<fish47> caleb-: 好吧，上一句话多余了，忘掉吧。我的问题应该是“如果用第一条路由表的网关上不了网，Linux 会用第二个网关吗”。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宠物医院 : 一位老太太播通了兽医的电话:我的孩子好吗? 对不起,这里是宠物医院。兽医说。 你以为我不知道? 那么,夫人,请问,是猫还是狗? 我是你的妈妈！！！！！！
<fish47> caleb-: 囧还真是这样啊，删掉不必要的 default 网关就好。
<imtxc> fdb713: 两条 default?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc>  /quit
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问ubuntu 14.04的rtl8723be网卡驱动不稳定怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460003 联想电脑lenovo b4400s，装了14.04后发现没有无线网卡的驱动，于是我按照http://blog.csdn.net/qqcc0000/article/details/22700881文章的办法安装了驱动程序，但是不稳定，有时候掉线，连不
<^k^>  ─> 上，只能重启才能用，请问有解决办法吗 我的网卡是Realtek rtl8723be。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hrbeumaster — 2014-05-25 16:38
<akacd> hi
<^k^> akacd:点点点.  18:10
<akacd> 好多人@@
<akacd> 有人用过chrome上的circ么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • # ./parser 统计信息: 发表于 由 落叶云晕 — 2014-05-25 18:26
<tcstory> 谁能帮我看看这个java线程的问题http://tieba.baidu.com/f?ct=335675392&tn=baiduPostBrowser&sc=51152186686&z=3065493944#51152186686
<^k^> ⇪ t: 可怜的我在java吧没有人理我，我只能来这里了，帮帮我_linux吧_百度贴吧
<perr> 咩
<leeeee> 嗨~
<perr> 谁会blender
<NoIE> 我会一点，perr 走了？
<NoIE> perr:
<perr> NoIE  ？
<NoIE> perr: 在用 blender？
 * hoxily 抱抱 leeeee
<perr> NoIE 在学
<hoxily> leeeee: 答辩过了啦？
<leeeee> 对啊~~
<perr> leeeee 老带～是雀跃的意思？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2m5SIIIOyAAAXuzYA5xYAALrDQMnGgkAABfT053.jpg 哥们,我取钱~
<leeeee> 那是。。我们今年被毙了一大批
<leeeee> 直接延期毕业
<perr> 我就喜欢呆学校里。。。
<leeeee> ==
<perr> 前几天，看法定代表人和法人代表看得我很傻很天真
<jusss> me too
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我们班一个盲审就被毙了 木有答辩
<leeeee> 隔壁班盲审毙了俩 答辩毙了俩
<leeeee> 还有一个班答辩毙了六个。。
<caleb-> 盲审就毙了，多大仇。。。
<leeeee> 今年我们改革啊 严打啊 。。
<jusss> leeeee: 学校多好，我月底要回学校了
<leeeee> jusss：你可以考研啊。。
<iLucky> 有人看《sillicon valley》吗？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于深度音乐的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460010 如题，系统是ubuntu 14.04 amd64 desktop，按照网上教程装好深度音乐之后也添加好了百度音乐插件，却为什么打开百度音乐插件之后，电台分类下的点击都没有反应，打不开，如何才能使用百度音乐的电台呢，如有提
<^k^>  ─> 供方法和耐心作答者，不甚感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hangyu95588 — 2014-05-25 20:39
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04如何存保分辨率， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460011 小屏幕，想保存1024 768的分辨率，但重启动后总是1680 1050 按网上说的改 Section "Screen"部分后，开机进不了桌面 xorg -configure 的结果如下： Code: Section "ServerLayout"    Identifier     "X.org Configured"    Screen      0  "
<^k^>  ─> Screen0" 0 0    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" EndSection Section "Files"    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/mo …
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 雇佣人帮我打dota2 练天梯分数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460012 目前天梯分数 1400左右，求大神帮我练我的账号 练到 2000+ 给 50块钱意思意思 有意的联系我 邮件是我的论坛id @gmail.com 谢谢 非诚勿扰 统计信息: 发表于 由 ptpt52 — 2014-05-25 20:55
<leeeee> 好。。冷。。清。。
<October21> leeeee: 你还在？
<leeeee> October21：怎么
<October21> 今天是周末啊
<leeeee> October21：周末怎么了？
<October21> leeeee: 这里很少人啊
<October21> leeeee: 你还是去看看电视，电影吧
<leeeee> October21：在写答辩材料
<October21> leeeee: 嗯
<leeeee> October21：苦逼啊 答辩秘书写不来 让我们自己写。。
<October21> leeeee: 那你们辛苦了
<leeeee> October21：唉
<abc_studying> test
<^k^> abc_studying:点点点.  21:28
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian中chrome启动异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460013 安装google chrome后，点击启动，鼠标跳了一会就没有反映了。 终端下运行 google-chrome，提示如下： asdf@debian:~$ google-chrome [6328:6328:0525/212205:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(309)] 其他计算机 (XXXXXX) 的另一个 Google Chrome 进程
<^k^>  ─> (3097) 好像正在使用此个人资料。Chrome 已锁定此个人资料以防止其受损。如果您确定其他进程目前未使用此个人资料，请为其解锁 …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian中chrome启动异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460014 安装google chrome后，点击启动，鼠标跳了一会就没有反映了。 终端下运行 google-chrome，提示如下： asdf@debian:~$ google-chrome [6328:6328:0525/212205:ERROR:process_singleton_linux.cc(309)] 其他计算机 (XXXXXX) 的另一个 Google Chrome 进程
<^k^>  ─> (3097) 好像正在使用此个人资料。Chrome 已锁定此个人资料以防止其受损。如果您确定其他进程目前未使用此个人资料，请为其解锁 …
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 14-42的镜头, 收不起来, 很长.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怎么回事来的?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 搞定了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一下大家14.04的A卡的笔记本发热怎样？笔记本实在扛不住了。咨询解决方法？没招了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460017 首先我的笔记本的系统和配置如下： 双系统 ：win7 crunchbang 配置： 硬件概要 CPU:英特尔 Pentium Dual Core T4200 (双核) 主板:宏碁 Aspire 4730Z (Intel GM45
<^k^>  ─> (Cantiga-GM) + ICH9M (Base)) 内存:4 GBytes 显卡:ATI/AMD Mobility Radeon HD 3470 硬盘:WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0 显示器:LG Philips LP141WX3-TLN1 网卡:雷凌 RT2790 80 …
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有锁？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 相机到了？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:09
<imtxc> leeeee: 妹子好
<imtxc> leeeee: 亲一个来
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 有锁
<imtxc> onlylove: 色ol， 晚
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧…… 双头的？
<zenNamaste> 恩
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 14  42 能长到哪里去
<leeeee> imtxc：哥你这样合适么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 150mm的长
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 上张样图呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不会呢还
<imtxc> leeeee: 合适合适
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对了下次再海淘了喊我一下，我再来一条 501, cc freeflying zhouqt cherrot
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这裤子穿着挺舒服
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 壕
<zenNamaste> 好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ………… 一件裤子壕？
<zenNamaste> 打错
<imtxc> 故意的吧
 * imtxc -->_ zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<imtxc> 那个鄙视的表情怎么敲来着
<imtxc> __
<zenNamaste> ->_->
<zenNamaste> 不知道
<onlylove> imtxc:别人只是抱抱，你都亲亲了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 都一样不怀孕
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 放屁
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕
<leeeee> 写不下去啊。。
<perr> 碎叫
<onlylove> 准备碎觉，明天上班
<onlylove> 在企鹅上班的俩都不在？算了……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 这么早
<leeeee> 就睡
<onlylove> leeeee: 快11点了
<leeeee> 这么早。。
<leeeee> 昨天十二点才回来。。
<leeeee> 敲门敲了十几分钟
<leeeee> onlylove：我昨晚上到今天 就是心脏那周围不舒服。。问过同学说是可能肺部不好？
<onlylove> leeeee: 额……这
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BLACKBERRY-Z10-UNLOCKED-BLACK-4G-16GB-8MP-GSM/171302070637
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ New Blackberry Z10 Unlocked Black 4G 16GB 8MP GSM 629018076137 | eBay Qualitycellz - where quality is number one!
<NoIE> leeeee: 去医院看看吧，没有坏处。
<leeeee> onlylove：深呼吸就不舒服啊。。
<leeeee> NoIE：明天去。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 去医院看看，西医看不出毛病再说，话说，现在进医院，没病都能整出病来6
<leeeee> 所以我不想去啊。。
<onlylove> 问题是我不是医生，帮不了你啥
<leeeee> 嗯 我知道啊。。
 * cherrot 在和 jiero 做羞羞的事情
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2这破网络
<knownbad> ?
<piggybox_> ofan: 现在如何？
<ofan> piggybox_: ？
<ofan> fb的面砸了感觉
<gebjgd> ofan, 为毛？
<ofan> 第一面是hack语言的主管貌似
<ofan> 后面连个人都感觉挺好
<gebjgd> ofan, 好还是不好
<ofan> gebjgd: 第一个不好
<ofan> 我思路说对了但代码没写完
<gebjgd> ofan, 啥开发？
<ofan> ？
<ofan> 我选的做后端
<gebjgd> ofan, 用什么开发  什么环境？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没环境,在白板上手写
<gebjgd> ofan, 不是 我是说你要面试的职位
<piggybox_> 后端嘛
<ofan> 不确定的
<ofan> 前天收到tango的消息,估计能有个面试机会
<ofan> twitter内推了还没消息
<piggybox_> hack不就是php嘛
<ofan> 差不多
<ofan> 那人好严肃，一直给我找错,被打断好几次
<gebjgd> ofan, 大公司都这样
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的新电脑到了
<gebjgd> ofan, 什么新电脑？
<ofan> 笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan, 啥配置？ 牌子
<ofan> system76 bonobo extreme
<ofan> gebjgd: 配置可以自己选
<gebjgd> ofan, 不错  你识货
<ofan> gebjgd: 第一件事就是把ubuntu隔了装win8
<gebjgd> ofan, 那你就太有意思了
<ofan> gebjgd: 两个1t hdd和两个128g ssd分别组raid0
<piggybox_> 我现在对硬件已经没啥需求了
<ofan> 我还是想玩游戏
<gebjgd> ofan, 玩游戏用笔记本？
<gebjgd> ofan, 你真疼
<ofan> 昨天玩了watch dogs,感觉很不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 台式太大
<ofan> gebjgd: 我买之前还配了个台式,那机箱跟我行李箱一样大
<gebjgd> ofan, 没有必要那么大的机箱
<piggybox_> 哦，那我去订个ps4版本
<gebjgd> ofan, 电源下至足够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 主板大
<piggybox_> watch dog还没正式发行吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 要那么大的主板干嘛
<ofan> piggybox_: 海盗湾有偷跑版本,我就试玩了下, 准备在steam上买了
<piggybox_> 厄，据说那版本内嵌btcoin挖坑bot
<ofan> 我去
<ofan> 应该没吧 看评论说是干净的
<ofan> 最高特效下挖矿也没多大空间了
<piggybox_> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a573318/watch-dogs-torrent-installing-bitcoin-miner-on-pcs.html#~oFj5sWYrNWLpEV
<^k^> piggybox_: ⇪ Watch Dogs torrent installing Bitcoin miner on PCs - Gaming News - Digital Spy
<ofan> 额
<piggybox_> 是啊，btc某种程度上就是个骗局，早进去的骗晚进去的
<piggybox_> 所谓限制货币流通量根本行不通，不然现在大家依然用黄金当货币好了
<ofan> btc主要意义应该是匿名
<ofan> 地下交易用的多
<ofan> 投资价值真没多少
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/295273.htm
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 京东上市“奶茶妹妹助阵” 业内批娱乐化炒作_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<Latmars> ËùÓеÄemule¿Í»§¶ËIRCÏÔʾÖÐÎĶ¼ÊÇÂÒÂë°¡
<^k^> Latmars say: 所有的emule客户端IRC显示中文都是乱码啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Latmars> ^k^£º¡°ÇëʹÓÃUTF-8 ×Ö·û±àÂ롱ÎÒÕâ±ß¿ÉÒÔÕýÈ·ÏÔʾ
<^k^> Latmars say: ^k^：“请使用UTF-8 字符编码”我这边可以正确显示 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Latmars> IRCÈçºÎÇл»×Ö·û±àÂë°¡£¿»¹ÊÇ˵Emule IRC ²»Ö§³ÖUTF-8£¿
<^k^> Latmars say: IRC如何切换字符编码啊？还是说Emule IRC 不支持UTF-8？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Latmars> °¥£¬»¹ÊÇÎÞ·¨ÕýÈ·ÏÔʾ
<^k^> Latmars say: 哎，还是无法正确显示 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Latmars> ÖÐÎÄ
<Latmars> chinese
<Latmars> ÈÕ±¾
<Latmars> ʼ¤á¤Þ¤·¤Æ
<^k^> Latmars say: 兵めまして in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> Latmars, 用utf8
<Latmars> ÖÐÎÄ
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-18
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎样才能顺利上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470262 在以下条件下，怎样开启80端口才能顺利上网 Chain INPUT (policy DROP) target prot opt source destination Chain FORWARD (policy DROP) target prot opt source destination Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP) target prot opt source destination 以下命令，不
<^k^>  ─> 行啊 sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT zz: x …
<imzf> hi
<botK> imzf:点点点.  20:33
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<O0XX> iMadper http://www.acfun.tv/lite/v/?from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0#ac=1901813
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ AcFun手机版 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<O0XX> iMadper: zan
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 价低有因 : "什么?"玛丽惊叫起来,"这么一本又旧又破的书,竟然要卖2美元?""是的,太太。老板回答,"这是我能卖给您的最低价。""可是在布朗的店里,这样的书1美元就能买到。""有可能,太太。布朗先生是个鳏夫,他准是看上您了……"             
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/884f7263jw1es86uwib4aj20ck0i875z.jpg
<tryit> O0XX, 赞
<O0XX> tryit: >
<O0XX> tryit: ?
<O0XX> iMadper: 真有钱
<iMadper> O0XX: 真有钱
<O0XX> iMadper: 瑞典高效静音空气净化器- Blueair 中国官方网站
<O0XX> iMadper: http://blueaircn.tmall.com/
<iMadper> O0XX: 卧槽...
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 首页-blueair官方旗舰店-天猫Tmall.com 
<iMadper> O0XX: 高端货, 我知道这个了
<O0XX> iMadper: 搬一个回家装修时候用
<iMadper> O0XX: 好
<O0XX> iMadper: 我艹，　最便宜的3000+
<O0XX> iMadper: 哔了狗了，太有钱了
<iMadper> O0XX: 又不给你发工资...
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 问题就在这里啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 没啥问题啊. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 老大不是说告诉我们涨薪嘛? 怎么还不说?
<O0XX> iMadper: 发福利多好
<iMadper> O0XX: 法福利是给你了, 这是公司资产
<iMadper> O0XX: 你跳槽了也不能带走
<O0XX> iMadper: 也对...问题是没年头的旧货不值钱啊
<imtxc> oahong: iMadper 壕
<O0XX> iMadper: 你订了么？
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥的貌似都要送到了
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: O0XX 一人发一个空气净化器？
<O0XX> imtxc: 嗯
<O0XX> imtxc: 我司还招人，来不？
<O0XX> imtxc: 空气净化器管够
<imtxc> O0XX: 果真？
<O0XX> imtxc: 必须
<imtxc> 看起来不错哎
<O0XX> imtxc: 来来来
<tryit> iMadper, O0XX 你们好欢乐……
<sjd_zeus> test
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们，早上好
<botK> sjd_zeus:点点点.  23:08
<jackness> OOXX:你们找人啊？
<iMadper> tryit: 恩. 
<iMadper> O0XX: 哥的也快送到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃吃吃
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ping
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: fail
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板早. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 早啊 正吃饺子 吃完出门
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板share这种东西给我..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啥? 哪种?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 就你刚刚pm发给我的这个啊, 羞羞的感觉
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我不承认
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 昨天奶茶去T-Storm了?
<O0XX> iMadper: rust 1.0了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 学学学
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我好久没看T-Storm了。你怎么还关心这个。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 昨天路过了下, 被保安挡住了不让进
<Destine> 我去。。。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 不要脸的保安。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教：新立得和软件源一个打不开，一个不能修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470263 请教：新立得打不开，点击图标无反映，软件源也不能修改更换，用软件中心删除新立得，提示无权限不能删 xubuntu15.04 zz: sjpy — 2015-05-18 11:29
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 要门票, 里头人山人海
<iMadper> O0XX: 1.0了. 没意思. 
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你早说啊，T-Storm的门票我能搞到。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 0_0
<iMadper> O0XX: 我已经入了java神教了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 太魔性了!!! 洗脸去公司
<freeflying> O0XX, 蛋蛋也是拉仇恨啊，这个点才起床
<O0XX> freeflying: 哎...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-b.w4011-7722935561.229.sLSiKp&id=45171526304&rn=e1188ce0835f6587f53d82cd44d6c439&abbucket=9
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ （天猫首发）北京市政交通一卡通炫酷穿戴设备长尾鲨不含充值-tmall.com天猫 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ...没意思...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 左手戴手表, 刷卡在右边
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 脑残设计.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 右手带
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper Ubuntu版MX4限量发售一天了, 还有货, 555
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 买啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我不买, 让 yunfan 买
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 国内不如欧洲热情度高啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> 有优惠码不
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没听说
<iMadper> freeflying: BKUBUNTU20
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> freeflying: 用这个码, 一分钱也不减
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ?? 啥事?
<freeflying> iMadper, 靠，逗逼啊，精度卖1599
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<freeflying> 京东
<freeflying> iMadper, 贵司真不给力
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊是啊.
<iMadper> freeflying: 等我学完java我就跳槽
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 是啊是啊.
<freeflying> iMadper, java现在有人要？
<iMadper> freeflying: 不然呢?
<iMadper> freeflying: 也就java要的人多吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, 现在不是go嘛
<freeflying> node.js
<iMadper> freeflying: 久经考验的vm啊. 别的只有beam稳定了. 
<QiongMangHuo> Java, Js, C++
<freeflying> html5
<freeflying> swift
<iMadper> freeflying: node.js那渣渣一样的类型系统, 导致node.js除了io之外什么都不快
<iMadper> freeflying: c++好是好, 太难了, 我不会. 
<freeflying> iMadper, 用js写的程序大多只在意Io吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 只能在意io
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果逻辑复杂, 就只能换了
<freeflying> iMadper, 上次有人介绍了个asm.js
<freeflying> 据说很牛逼
<iMadper> freeflying: asm.js就是要改掉那个类型系统
<iMadper> freeflying: 是很nb, 创造奇迹啊. 问题是现在不知道好用不...
<freeflying> 我还是写我的slides去
<freeflying> NND
<freeflying> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4367451246
<botK> freeflying: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results 
<freeflying> 联通提速了啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我住的地方已经免费翻倍为20M光纤了, 昨天开始
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: QiongMangHuo 壕
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, 我从去年开始就用20M了啊
 * QiongMangHuo 迅雷离线3MB/s 幸福
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 壕
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 哪里有卖 多少钱  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: meizu.com
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 艹耍猴呢  抢得到?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有的是 买买买
<yunfan> 这种限量恶心人的 我是不会参加的  ubuntu phone居然还要抢
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不过系统略坑
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不限量... 有的是
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 系统怎么坑？ 我就在乎三点， 1， 电池续航  2， 4G网络  3，自主控制  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不知道, 不知道, 不知道
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那你给说说坑 ?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 丰富Ubuntu 15.04命令安装v0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470265 丰富Ubuntu 15.04命令安装v0.1 Ubuntu 15.04基本系统已经达到无须修饰的地步——足够好了，当然对于新手， 了解更多的资讯有益无害————因为它真的值得拥有！ 个人认为，基本系统满足娱乐，安装MA
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 靠 说啊  不行小窗说 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我又没用过, 办公室见过QA一直在测试而已
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:  那你砸知道他坑 ?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我随便说说的
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 更新“如意软件”手册 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470266 最近闲下来，重新整理打包了下“如意”软件，加进了汉字典、常用Ubuntu命令、Linux命令大全等文档；也更新了下手册的pdf版，把趣味密码交流的方法加了进去，前置了@?调出弹出框的方法，希望能够得到文档
<^k^>  ─> 族与技术族的双重关注。 pdf手册1.4版 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWskXAW odt手册1.4版 http://pan.baidu.co …
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 求double啊
<yunfan> 据介绍，在试点小区国信世纪海景，下行带宽达到1000M，上行带宽则提升至100M。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你是被人封口了吧
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44102
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | Yum已死，DNF万岁
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44103
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 英国悄悄重写黑客法律赋予GCHQ豁免权
 * O0XX|Qiong 尿了
<onlylove_> 好好的头发，非要烫成绵羊，那些女人怎么想的
<nyfair> 老司机们，有没有去掉html5支持的firefox或者chromium?
<nyfair> html5这种反时代的渣渣除了让浏览器体积变大，增加一堆bug，还有屁用？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 大概没有，我还听说firefox要向chrome学习，玩多进程还是多线程
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，多进程
<nyfair> onlylove_: 是，40alpha已经多进程了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 是不是说，以后也会像chrome那样吃内存
<nyfair> 当年opera和firefox3的年代，浏览器就7-8Mb，现在都成什么了
<nyfair> 你们看看html5到底是谁在推广
<nyfair> 里面有巨硬
<nyfair> 有水果
<nyfair> 有g婊
<nyfair> 有推特
<nyfair> 有菲斯不可
<nyfair> 然后再看看棱镜门名单，是不是很熟悉啊
<onlylove> 我不就说了下操作系统体积么……多大事……让我掉线
<nyfair> 但是棱镜门名单里没有啊逗比！
<wiiw> 体积小的浏览器多得是
<nyfair> wiiw: 比如
<onlylove> nyfair: 我恨flash，不管是ie还是firefox，都卡死，我i5的机器
<onlylove> nyfair: w3m什么的
<wiiw> flash都是漏洞，根本没档次
<nyfair> wiiw: html5没有漏洞？
<onlylove> nyfair: 今天看了喷子王垠的文章，那货又在咬google
<wiiw> flash不会出现在棱镜门名单,因为漏洞太多
<wiiw> flash没档次
<wiiw> flash虽然贱，但是有骨气
<onlylove> wiiw: 你直接说，flash洞多到棱镜不用看
<onlylove> wiiw: 随手抓来一个就用
<iMadper> onlylove: 当我看到王垠自称比蛇教教主水平高的时候, 我就不再看他吹水了
 * iMadper 毕竟跟蛇教教主比的人, 能有多大出息....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他是研究语言的, 挑刺儿很正常
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...... 我回答早了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你以为我是黑王垠嘛? lol~
<nyfair> onlylove: 求链接
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.oschina.net/news/62529/how-to-respect-a-programmer
<botK>  ⇪ f: 怎样尊重一个程序员 - 开源中国社区
<nyfair> iMadper: 蛇教教主是谁
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过我不是很确定是不是
<onlylove_> nyfair: 毕竟严格点讲，蟒和蛇是两回事
<nyfair> onlylove: 好吧，明白了
<iMadper> nyfair: python创始人
<nyfair> iMadper: 哦，那个河南傻逼我也黑
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我为什么离开微软 我为什么离开谷歌 我为什么不用Windows 我为什么不用Linux 我为什么不吃肉 我为什么不吃素 我为什么不想装逼 我为什么装了逼不想给你们看 我为什么不想活着 我为什么不想自杀 我为什么不是傻逼 我为什么没有脑子 我为什么心智正常 我为什么精神分裂 我为什么说什么都有人看 我为什么开发的语言不想给你们看了 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这是王垠的所有文章总结. 
<nyfair> onlylove: 不吹不黑，不借助flash的帮助或microsoft spartan的作弊，你给我找个能流畅播放youtube4k视频的浏览器出来
<nyfair> onlylove: 随便你上几路泰坦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 奇怪的无线网卡驱动问题，在安装前的试用中可以试用但安装后就不能使用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470267 最近才开始接触Ubuntu，装的是ubuntu14.10版，先试用的时候都可以通过系统设置->软件与更新->附加驱动里面进行专有驱动的添加，但在安装之
<nyfair> dlsite排名前10的游戏，有6个是flash游戏
<nyfair> 最重要的事，舰娘是flash游戏！
<iMadper> nyfair: flash好是好, 但是我在linux用着不行啊
 * iMadper prezi是flash的, 赞赞哒
<onlylove_> nyfair: 浏览器如果不能用硬件加速，要泰坦有毛用，话说，我想弄几个4K的视频挑电视机，发现没地方下了
<nyfair> iMadper: linux用户不需要桌面环境，敲命令行就好了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 但是你只要有intel的集显就能用flash流畅播放4k视频
<iMadper> yeah! 我的firefox能看youtube4k视频!
<imtxc> onlylove_: 王那哥们不知道从什么时候从微软黑转粉的
<iMadper> 用的也是intel集显, 就是时不时跳帧, sigh...
<onlylove_> nyfair: 810的集显么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 有段时间了
<nyfair> iMadper: 跳帧...
<nyfair> onlylove_: hd2000就够了
<iMadper> nyfair: 对啊. 而且目测fps也就... 8 - 12
<onlylove_> imtxc: 有个文章叫什么windows osx linux的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，我有个GMA950的老机器……
<nyfair> iMadper: 上flash，开全屏
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那货爱好就是自己打自己脸？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不
<iMadper> nyfair: flash看1080p都卡...
<nyfair> iMadper: 我不听我不听
<iMadper> imtxc: 王垠水平还是可以的, 跟邵成之类的差不多, 不过王垠太爱自我吹捧了
<nyfair> imtxc: 纠正自己以前的错误，到你嘴里就说是打脸了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以文章只能当八卦娱乐来看了
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦
<nyfair> 话说王颖到底是谁？
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天说自己比python创始人厉害, 明天说haskell的论文里面的类型系统都是自己多年前就抛弃的, 自己实现的类型系统领先十几年
<imtxc> 对啊
<nyfair> 王垠文章里经常自黑，说实话很多程序猿做不到
<onlylove> 诶，不能好好聊天了……
<nyfair> 各种蹩脚脑 残的操作系统（比如Unix，Linux），程序语言（比如C++，JavaScript，PHP，Go)
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这6个我也黑
<onlylove> nyfair: 老实说，我没遇到过不蹩脚的脑残操作系统
<nyfair> onlylove: 是
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是就这样吧，能用就好
<yunfan> nyfair: 王银前几天在linkedin上加我了 
<onlylove> nyfair: 对，能用就好，你觉得不舒服你弄个出来，这话给王垠的话估计他不爱听
<nyfair> yunfan: 牛牛，linkedin是什么
<yunfan> imtxc: flash这狗 在linux上不支持硬件加速 stage3D
<yunfan> 结果我强制chrome用软件渲染 玩一下就崩溃 
<nyfair> yunfan: linux下又没有桌面，要硬件加速干嘛
<yunfan> nyfair: 类似youporn的成人社交娱乐站点
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机求带路
<yunfan> nyfair: 我要玩 生死狙击  http://ssjj.4399.com/
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 4399生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏在线玩 
<nyfair> wangyin这个渣渣，写的东西都是gpl license
 * nyfair 就不用gpl这种破烂
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/foo_thbgm/blob/master/LICENSE
<botK>  ⇪ f: foo_thbgm/LICENSE at master · nyfair/foo_thbgm · GitHub
<onlylove> yunfan: 他加你作甚，难道他开始看上forth了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也想知道为什么啊 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你想要的东西来了   http://www.shejipi.com/58832.html
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 看碎纸机如何化作桌面工作站？ | 设计癖 
 * iMadper 我从来没有想让Yin语言流行起来。我对程序语言的认识，其实超乎所有人的想象。
<yunfan> nyfair: 呆什么路？
<Guest96> 牛人
<nyfair> yunfan: 上linkedin看小视频
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 淫语你果然懂得多
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/58847.html
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 一个刚买到手就弯了的手机 | 设计癖 
<yunfan> nyfair: 自己探索 
<nyfair> wangyin这傻逼推荐的游戏都超级烂啊
<nyfair> 我一生中玩过最好玩的游戏，其实没有几个，可能掰着手指头都数得出来：Braid，Limbo，Klonoa（風のクロノア door to phantomile），《纪念碑谷》，Metal Gear Solid
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 纪念碑谷还行吧?
<QiongMangHuo> 纪念碑谷的Android版不特价, 不开心
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 这画面能看？
<Guest96> 在中国还有付费应用？
<QiongMangHuo> iOS 0.99 Google play 3.99$
<yunfan> http://projectgus.com/2015/05/inside-a-34-dollar-smartphone/   老外被深圳给忽悠瘸了 
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ Inside a $34 smartphone (Part I) | Project Gus 
<yunfan> nyfair: 王银推荐了什么游戏?
<onlylove> yunfan: 说是200M内存，然后跑安卓4？
<BuMangHuo> iphone 换个屏幕多少钱来着? iMadper 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不晓得
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你之前不是换了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 四五百吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 不过用的zram技术 这个我当年的ac100也用这个 不算忽悠
<Guest96> 官方店1000
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没换
<Guest96> 华强北 300
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啊？
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且是 android4.0冒充4.4 我还以为是2.3冒充呢 
<BuMangHuo> 压坏了去换的不是么
<yunfan> 这帮人太牛逼了  其实那个手机的芯片就可以跑火狐系统 这帮傻逼为何不刷个火狐系统 350卖给我们呢?
<yunfan> cc onlylove 这些人都属于技术很高 眼光很低的那种 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 399
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://fix.zealer.com/service/43
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ iPhone 屏幕故障维修 | ZEALER FIX 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 屏幕 + 总成
<iMadper> 不过总成貌似包括屏幕...
<BuMangHuo> 哦，这是屏幕完全坏了
<BuMangHuo> 我旁边这货的好像只是玻璃碎了
<onlylove_> PS3买了，貌似没什么要做的了，可以离开北京了
<iMadper> ps3?
<onlylove_> PS3
<onlylove_> 不过离开我也没地方去
<onlylove_> 整个无家可归了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 回烟台找范冰冰
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我找她作甚
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 就那吓死人的扮相
 * iMadper 比如有些人质疑Yin语言有没有Go语言好，其实是在贬低我，因为我的水平跟Go语言的设计者根本不是一个档次的。Go语言的设计者其实基础知识都没搞清楚还自以为了不起，所以当我的学生都不合格。
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你这深得精髓啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 啥?
<Guest96> 太叼了
<Guest96> 第一次看到这么牛的人
<Guest96> lol
<onlylove_> iMadper: 深得troll wang的精髓
<iMadper> onlylove_: 摘抄的王垠的文章.   cc Guest96 
<yunfan> iMadper: 你完全可以去当外交部发炎人 
<iMadper> yunfan: 外交部发言人只要能义正言辞的胡说八道就够了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 不过前几天倒是看到青岛有个招sa的，不过想想算了，那地方容易迷路
<Guest96> sa是what
<Guest96> 我就是青岛的
<onlylove_> Guest96: 搬机器打杂的，俗称sa
<Guest96> COOL
<Guest96> 大家有做游戏开发的吗
<yunfan> iMadper: 你只要义正词严就行了  
<Guest96> 本来想在青岛做这一块，可是青岛这一块发展的实在是太慢了
<yunfan> iMadper: 就想你的麦克风 还审查你的内容不成 ?
<iMadper> 正如我的美国朋友奥巴马所说：王垠是世界上最好的语言设计者，没有之一。 
<yunfan> Guest96: 换个角度想 这不正是你的机会  ?
<yunfan> iMadper: 美国的华莱士 ？
<iMadper> onlylove: 回去了机会更少了啊
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<onlylove> iMadper: 回去跟你学养鱼
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，不对，回去就离你远了
 * QiongMangHuo 目基
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还是留在大城市能混口饭吃, 去了小城市我肯定分分钟饿死.
<bcao> iMadper, 你生是大城市的鬼，死也是达城市的尸啊
<iMadper> bcao: 啧啧
<iMadper> bcao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<yunfan> onlylove: 养什么鱼
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就是在想回去做啥，没啥做的只能继续呆着
<iMadper> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<QiongMangHuo> bcao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<MikeCao> iMadper, 最近大批员工离职啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想养金鱼
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<MikeCao> 没见过你说的势头好啊
<iMadper> MikeCao: 为啥???? 卧槽, 现在帽帽是三大发行版公司最值得去的了啊
<onlylove> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<O0XX|Qiong> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
 * QiongMangHuo 赞 http://news.163.com/15/0518/13/APTC0T7R00011229.html
<MikeCao> iMadper, 不可能啊，最近疯狂离职，我认识的都快走了10个了
<MikeCao> 最近2月
<onlylove> yunfan: 说着玩，不过在这一月6K真没意思
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: 因为你都认识
<BuMangHuo> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊? cc bcao acao 
<chihchun> MikeCao: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, iMadper, 如何 exchange_name("eth0", "eth1")，不使用 Mac Address
<tryit__> cc O0XX|Qiong 
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: kao, 你也凑热闹
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: XDDD
<iMadper> tryit__: 不会, 问 QiongMangHuo 吧
<iMadper> chihchun: 你毫无诚意!
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 没看懂你的意思
<iMadper> chihchun: 口亨!
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 贵司最近发展势头很好啊, 有没有适合我的岗位啊?
<onlylove> tryit__: ip命令貌似可以改
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 不使用mac地址重命名接口的名字
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: 这周末扎营去
<tryit__> onlylove, 多谢，我看看去
<MikeCao> QiongMangHuo, 最近身体不行
<MikeCao> 不折腾了
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 那招阿 XD
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 为毛要换
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 理论上udev根据pci插槽命名也是可以的, 但是你swap名字的话会冲突吧
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 需求如何提出的就不晓得了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以考虑压缩下开销 
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后多增加点其他方面的社交投入 
<yunfan> 绑到富婆 成功脱离苦海 
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 这思路不错
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: pci端口什么的, 但是会冲突吧...
<yanlf666> 不会吧，这个也会冲突？
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 有可能
<QiongMangHuo> yanlf666: 因为没有中间变量
<QiongMangHuo> yanlf666: 哦 你没看到完整的问题
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 有可能，另外，内核空间还是会保留原名称
<onlylove_> 上周发的邮件让我参加课程，丫的4小时，我上班不用干别的，光折腾那些了
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 不, 重命名interface是没有问题的
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 很安全
<onlylove_> tryit__: 你的目的是啥，给 QiongMangHuo好好说下
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 高管不要提这种需求...
<tryit__> QiongMangHuo, 你又黑……
<onlylove_> 哦对了，差点忘了
<QiongMangHuo> tryit__: 求体察民情
 * onlylove_ 拜高管 tryit__
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧拜，不拜体察毛
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit__: 高管早
<tryit__> O0XX|Qiong, .
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 万人斩，问你个事，为啥总有妹子把好好的头发烫成绵羊
<onlylove_> test
<botK> onlylove_:点点点.  02:41
<wiiw> onlylove_: 因为狼喜欢
<QiongMangHuo> wiiw: 简直赞!!!
<onlylove> wiiw: 你确定狼不喜欢山羊？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 绵羊？ 我没见过啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove:  你玩这么大？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赞
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哦，绵羊是比喻……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 但是我实在找不出什么比绵羊更像的
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: momo 大
<happyaron> cherrot__: 拜首壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜盛京remote壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<yanlf666> 点一个
<wiiw> onlylove: 狼都喜欢，但是头只有一个
<happyaron> wiiw: 拜kk他爸
<wiiw> onlylove: 如果有2个头，可以一个绵羊头，一个山羊头
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<wiiw> happyaron: 你也炒股了？我已经赚了20%了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 咳咳
<happyaron> wiiw: 流弊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 嗓子不好要治啊
<happyaron> 怎么没有看到黑猫的马甲
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 是我屏幕太小了还是 webstorm 里面的默认字体太小了
<onlylove__> happyaron: 在 
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 蓉蓉找你 cc happyaron
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 呵呵
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 嘿
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 你需要一个大显示器，40寸往上的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: ...
<yanlf666> 40太小了，直接投影机
<yanlf999> hi guys
<onlylove__> happyaron: 除了树莓和CI20，还有啥玩具不
<tryit__> onlylove__, ip link 可以的，使用一个中间变量名字，然后就可以swap两个接口的名字了
<tryit__> onlylove__, 多谢
<onlylove__> tryit__: 可是我不知道你为啥要这样做
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 拜黑猫
<tryit__> onlylove__, 我也想知道为啥
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 呵呵哒
<happyaron> onlylove__: 没啥了吧
<onlylove__> tryit__: 你自己都不知道为啥要这样做么
<tryit__> onlylove__, 慢慢就知道了
<onlylove> tryit__: 好吧，高管的想法我不知道，你开心就好，我只是给你说下可能能用的东西
<happyaron> tryit__: 对，拜高管
<tryit__> happyaron, 都瞎起哄吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 到底打球不? 我有俩拍子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不打啊, 你问过了啊
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 打啊，我有两个拍子。
<Destine> 在哪里打。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 来来来
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 阳光羽毛球馆
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2315716
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 阳光羽毛球馆地址,电话,价格,营业时间(图)-北京-大众点评网 pp: ¥16 
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 60一小时？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我司花钱
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 好吧，你司海不如来我们学校，半价。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你校太远
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 都什么时候订场地啊？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 元旦前, 都得抢呢
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你说单次啊?
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 对。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 母鸡啊, 打电话问呗, 什么时候可以一起练练
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 白老板, native 3.0的deb包, 是不是直接把要打包的文件放在目录里就行了?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  不是, 看debian/install
<iMadper> 哦!
<Destine> iMadper, 为啥要打deb包？
<iMadper> Destine: 工作需要啊
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我这是被你们虐的节奏。。。
<QiongMangHuo> deb包那么萌, 你们不要打他
<Destine> iMadper, 打打打~
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 。。。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哪萌了，debian policy那个龟毛。。。
<QiongMangHuo> deb包那么萌, 你们不要黑他
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你敢摸着你良心说debian policy不龟毛。。。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 又没让你往源里送, 就打包而已嘛
<onlylove__> Destine: 虐回去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 打包也蛋疼. 
<onlylove__> Destine: 不要惧怕 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 你这娶了媳妇忘了娘的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只有arch的包好打... 不知道gentoo的如何. rpm和deb包打起来都犯人
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: rpm更龟毛 口亨
<iMadper> 烦人
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哦，不往源里送还行，debhelper能用就行。。。
<Destine> onlylove__, 我那个水平。。。纯属被虐。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我才没有，rpm啥都不会。。。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 话说rpm是肿么打的？
<onlylove__> Destine: 你什么时候娶媳妇了
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我不会啊, 两年都没学会 lol
<Destine> onlylove__, 死远点。
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 感觉从来没打算过想看看。
<onlylove__> 差距啊 果然还是 QiongMangHuo受欢迎
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我还修过kernel tree里打包rpm的bug  巨麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 想象一下微信里那个[Cool]的表情
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 我没有微信，没法想象，谢谢
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 怎么共享wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470268 笔记本电脑，有网卡。怎么共享wifi给苹果手机用？ zz: loujiaye — 2015-05-18 15:21
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 诶? 你不掉线了!
 * happyaron 用alien搞搜狗拼音的rpm，后来发现还是上了rpmbuild，然后才知道spec文件是多么sb
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 那叫严谨!
<iMadper> happyaron: 那叫严谨!
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 那叫扯犊子
<happyaron> iMadper: see above
<iMadper> happyaron: happyaron: 那叫严谨!
<happyaron> 在后来alien就变成了帮我写spec的小东东
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 那叫严谨!
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 掉，只是没到掉的时候，你没发现，今中午刚掉过一阵子
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 您这反应速度太慢了
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 是IE么。。。
<onlylove__> happyaron: 严谨是啥？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 有什么不开心的事儿说出来我乐乐
<happyaron> onlylove__: 问他们撒
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我箱子找回来了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 一小姑凉从安徽坐火车给送回来的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 唉... 没得赔款了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 0_0 不能快递么
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 怎么去安徽了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 她拿错行李了，顺便来取自己的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 她的在你手里?
<happyaron> 没有，在机场手上
<happyaron> 箱子一样，还都贴了fragile
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你买的羞羞的东西都被她看到了?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 酒算羞羞的吗？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 算也没看到，密码锁
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 还好, 否则小姑娘绝对不敢来北京找你
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 还没回声 ?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 也许是姑娘爱好那一口呢  又一个五十度灰的故事 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不知道啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron:  你就放她回安徽了?
<archl> happyaron, 多么小的小姑娘？
<iMadper> happyaron:  你就放她回安徽了?
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊对啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们这群坏银
<archl> yunfan,  你要 aron转送给你？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 禽兽不如
<happyaron> archl: 感觉比你小点儿
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 没让她肉偿?
<iMadper> happyaron: 活该你单身
<archl> happyaron, 。。。你是说感觉还是真实？
<archl> 。。。
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 坏银
<happyaron> iMadper: 艾玛又在诅咒我
<happyaron> archl: 赶脚而已
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 活该你单身
<archl> 　　　ｈａｐ
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 没啥用啊。我觉得。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 对对对
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 随意搭讪女人说了一通话 - 也不会有什么想法。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 对对对
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 我还是个笨蛋 - 这点变不了了，当当壕救我
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 蛤蟆一直不理猜窝
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 对对对
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 何必想那么多
 * archl 因此去河边用石头打蛤蟆
<archl> happyaron, 因为因为你太令人羡慕了 -
<archl> happyaron, 对对对
<happyaron> archl: 毛线
<happyaron> archl: 我丢东西的时候怎么没人羡慕
<archl> happyaron, 人家只羡慕想要羡慕的，忽视一切不想羡慕的
<happyaron> archl: lol
<archl> happyaron, 话说你的箱子上有联系电话？
<happyaron> archl: 没有，但是我的箱子上有priority
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，wangying的话还是很有道理的
<happyaron> wangyin?
<archl> happyaron,  。。。你就没要她补偿你啥？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 他箱子上有tinder账号
<happyaron> archl: 难不成还肉偿么，能把东西送还给我，该我请客的啦。可是没请。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 禽兽不如
<archl> happyaron, 。。。机场真可怕啊。话说。还能拿走别人的行李。。。
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: tinder 是神马高级玩意儿
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 要不我黑你句高能的...
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 能, 随便拿
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你连做禽兽的机会都还木有
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 有的啊, lol
<happyaron> archl: 上飞机扫码，下飞机不扫，行李出转盘后再无监控
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜见禽兽
 * archl 印象里QiongMangHuo早 happyaron 好几年就禽兽了
<happyaron> 给力的测试大姐生完娃回来了，搜狗输入法的质量又有希望了
<QiongMangHuo> 破马不在...
<happyaron> iMadper QiongMangHuo 解决石猴问题的包已经提测，但我还没测真的解决木有
<archl> happyaron, 希望不要失望  nyfair 问你什么时候移植到windows
<happyaron> archl: 移植不能，我回答过啦
<archl> happyaron, 好吧。
<nyfair> happyaron: linux版sogou有没有自定义短语？
<happyaron> nyfair: fcitx quickphrase即可
<happyaron> nyfair: 没有做界面
<nyfair> happyaron: 那就不是一个概念了
<happyaron> nyfair: 做界面也是要用quickphrase的
<nyfair> happyaron: 我现在改用360的手心输入法了
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女啊，搜狗也是个坑爹的货
<happyaron> nyfair: 那是神马
<nyfair> freeflying: 废话
<happyaron> freeflying: 相比起来还是M$良心啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 但是有更好的么？
<wwu> 哈哈哈，大家好
<happyaron> 就是太难用了
<freeflying> nyfair, linux桌面已死了，连马克几年前都不搞了
<nyfair> happyaron: 扯，M$的bing输入法三天两头停止响应
<nyfair> happyaron: 而且一堆游戏不支持
<happyaron> nyfair: 病输入法，你觉得这名字能行？
<nyfair> happyaron: 不行
<archl> nyfair, 微软好几个输入法吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 我的不靠谱高中同学有俩去西雅图做那破玩意儿，赶脚再也无法相信M$的输入法了
<nyfair> happyaron: 现在日文输入法也没希望了，打个字都那么麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这打印机声音略萌啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 百度不干，那就真的没好用的输入法了
<happyaron> nyfair: 度厂最近输入法很发力啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 移动端虐搜狗跟虐狗似得
 * happyaron 貌似本来就是虐狗
<nyfair> happyaron: 搜狗广告多的不能直视，你个为虎作伥的家伙还去linux推广sogou
<happyaron> nyfair: linux 版确定100%不加广告
<archl> happyaron, 今天确定
<happyaron> nyfair: 其实他们只在windows上做
<happyaron> archl: 不确定的时候这产品就死了
<nyfair> happyaron: 度婊的输入法技术甲天下这又不是瞎吹的
<happyaron> nyfair: 技术才不甲天下呢，产品甲天下啊
<nyfair> 最初11区用atok的收费输入法，然后g婊跑去做了个，日本人一下子沸腾了，跪舔g婊
<archl> happyaron,  nyfair  搜狗输入法基数甲天下
<happyaron> tmd搜狗内部刚做好的方案，开发说要三个月才能上，然后下一周度厂上线了那个东东
<nyfair> 然后度婊也做了个，然后日本人又沸腾了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<freeflying> nyfair, 还是用windows10吧，我都考虑搞个苏菲3了
<nyfair> happyaron: 什么东西？
<happyaron> nyfair: iOS上的一个功能
<happyaron> 11区没人懂输入法了
<happyaron> 所以谁做只要接近现有水平，他们都得舔
<nyfair> 然后atok就给日本政府塞钱了，然后日本政府就发新闻说度婊，g婊，微软输入法偷窥用户数据
<freeflying> https://stackedit.io 这个靠谱不
<botK> freeflying: ⇪ StackEdit – In-browser markdown editor 
<nyfair> 当然这新闻一到国内就被各种网络小编人工忽略了g婊和巨硬
<freeflying> 能用来写文档不
<nyfair> 然后度婊输入法就干不下去了
<happyaron> nyfair: 你知道11区的人还认为，怎么能更新本地词库是一件很高达的功能，要若干年后才能找到解决方案
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo, O0XX|Qiong  ^
<happyaron> nyfair: 至于神马云输入，还没这概念
<nyfair> happyaron: 是啊
<nyfair> 然后g婊一看，哇度婊不更新了，我们没办法抄袭了，于是g婊也不更新了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: mkd本来的goal就是不用渲染就能看到效果
<nyfair> 至于巨硬，你见过巨硬日文输入法更新过么
<happyaron> nyfair: 不是mozc还能用么
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 搞毛所见所得啊
<nyfair> happyaron: mozc那破烂能用？
<nyfair> happyaron: 虽然anthy更破烂
<happyaron> nyfair: 你知道么，因为之前ibus的一个symbol问题导致ibus-mozc在debian/ubuntu挂了一阵子，然后11区人民竟然倒戈fcitx-mozc
<happyaron> 没人提议修ibus。。。尼玛就是重新编译一下的事
<nyfair> happyaron: 你确定？atok有linux版
<nyfair> 最多是ibus-mozc用户倒戈，说11区倒戈太过了
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯嗯，措辞不当
<happyaron> nyfair: 现在deb系下fcitx用户数貌似已经和ibus没啥区别了。。。
<nyfair> happyaron: fcitx作者不是3年前就说不开发了么
<happyaron> nyfair: 你把薛大大往哪放
<nyfair> happyaron: css?
<happyaron> y
<nyfair> happyaron: 那家伙非我族类，其心必异
<happyaron> nyfair: 咋非我族类了
<nyfair> happyaron: 你不觉得那家伙在论坛上打字都喜欢夹带英文单词么，对中文缺乏热情的人搞输入法，呵呵
<happyaron> nyfair: 。。。
<gebjgd> nyfair, 那是个病  得电
<wiiw> 越是不开发的软件，bug越少
<happyaron> nyfair: 他追随老婆去了美帝，好在不会像james和phuang一样去google
<nyfair> 你看我玩日文小黄油都没问题，我说中文的时候什么时候夹杂日文了
<happyaron> 作者去google，他的输入法就没戏了
<wiiw> 经常升级的软件，bug越多
<QiongMangHuo> http://jandan.net/2015/05/18/singing-sailor-lights.html
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 为防止俄罗斯潜水艇入侵，瑞典在水下放置「基佬灯」 
<happyaron> wiiw: 已知bug没人修的也是个事儿啊
<wiiw> happyaron: 都是小bug，没事
<happyaron> wiiw: 额
<nyfair> yuking的时代我支持fcitx，css就算了
<happyaron> haha
<nyfair> 我不喜欢说代码怎么样怎么样，我是文科生，讲究情怀
<wiiw> nyfair: 你竟然是文科生
<nyfair> 情怀不是什么某某人资历老，而是，你丫自己说话都不把自己当中国人，搞你个狗屁输入法
<wiiw> google输入法真心不错
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 文科牛牛, 包养我!
<wiiw> 百度就像裸奔的人，虽然减轻了衣服的重量，但还是望尘莫及
<nyfair> wiiw: 不跟sogou比，我就问下g婊哪个输入法比度婊强？
<wiiw> 上善若水。水善利万物而不争，处众人之所恶，故几于道。
<nyfair> wiiw: windows? android? ios? 中文？ 日文？
<wiiw> nyfair: 个人喜好不同，你有啥意见吗？
<wiiw> 曲则全，枉则直，洼则盈，敝则新，少则多，多则惑。
<nyfair> wiiw: 那请加上‘我觉得’这三个字
 * QiongMangHuo 要谈笑风生
<wiiw> nyfair: 我可不是文科生，我语文老师是教体育的。没办法的。
<nyfair> 麻蛋，王大喷子写的文章不错，但是他几年前的文章上哪里找？
<nyfair> 诸君，你们觉得360的好搜跟百度比起来怎么样？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 这个图不错... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrxmv11hXCk
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 老大妈痛骂浦志强：全国95%的老百姓都热爱毛主席 - YouTube 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 老大妈这是痛骂国民呢明明
<iMadper> ....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不评论内容, 这图不错
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 习主席：年轻人，不要熬夜。中国移动：睡你麻痹，起来嗨。 
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: yoga 酸爽么
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 不错的说
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 转屏呢
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 我们不支持
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你可以用第三方的
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你要买买买了?
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 不是，刚才听说你在搞啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 某公司不愿意给我们文档
<happyaron> en en
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你懂的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 几年前参加给一次技术聚会，老许和霸爷都是主讲，都在讲erlang，其乐融融的样子。唉，当初叫人家小甜甜，现在叫人家牛夫人。 
<nyfair> 度婊你个婊，ugly hack怎么就成敏感字了
<nyfair> 诸君，ugly hack中文怎么翻译
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这哥们中邪了，对golang有种宗教狂热分子般的偏激。
<iMadper> nyfair: 长得丑的黑客
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20405300
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ 为什么一些网页游戏喜欢用Erlang做服务端？ - Erlang（编程语言） - 知乎 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong, yoga跑win10如何
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 好好好
<iMadper> freeflying: 应该不错的. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 跑unity也不错的
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong, 送我个吧
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 可以, 钱打我卡里, 然后我送你一个
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 广州页游公司招聘Erlang的其中一个重要原因就是因为他们手中有这么一套Erlang服务器引擎,传来传去都传到烂了,估计已经遍布珠三角了.据小道消息说神仙道也是用的Erlang服务器,他们的开发人员都搞得要疯掉了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: erlang没有用过，不过听说比python还简单，python已经很简单了，那erlang估计拿个毕业生来看几天代码就可以去改代码了，多好，小公司的换皮福音啊    这个黑的比较厉害
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这都是黑erlang的...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊, 现在两个方向, 一个是, 谈到go一定要黑许世伟
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一个是谈到游戏开发肯定要黑erlang
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你们当年的多撸, 用户系统用的现成的库还是自己开发的?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你猜?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 起来嗨
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: ^^^
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 1431939805 <iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你们当年的多撸, 用户系统用的现成的库还是自己开发的?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我了个去，emacs server 卡住了， client 也就卡住了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊. 
<yunfan> roylez: 我终于要做网站了 
<roylez> iMadper: 自己写的
<BuMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> roylez: 哦. 
<roylez> yunfan: 做嘛？
<yunfan> roylez: 做个违章拍摄的 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 赞
<roylez> yunfan: 跟着党有饭吃
<roylez> yunfan: 你会做？
<yunfan> roylez: 公益型的 
<yunfan> roylez: 域名已经注册了  明天就去买小黑板搞产品需求设计 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 赞, 从党国嘴里抢食
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 谈不上吧 只是公益网站而已 而且打算处理转交给党国有官部门 算是献媚之菊吧
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 小心菊花
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 俯身献菊花 才能造福大家
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我今天早上在路上还在想呢，交管部门应该有个公众威信号，大家随手拍违章
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 对 就是这种  不过要搞得好玩点 互动点  
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 当心寻衅滋事...
<yunfan> roylez: 当年多撸的前端是你 ?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan:  你这个应该是够了
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 不行就撤销呗  反正公益型的 党不喜欢咱明年就不续费就是了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 当心嫖娼
<roylez> yunfan: 我跟hamo
 * BuMangHuo 膜拜前端大湿 roylez O0XX|Qiong
<roylez> yunfan: 最恨做前端了。一个landing page，两个星期都不愿意碰一下
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 亿人斩...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 额，进步这么快呢
<nyfair> roylez: 废话，wy都说了，javascript是屎。nyfair也说了，html5是渣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 进入不了桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470271 情况是这样的：我把“桌面” 中文 mv 变成了 desktop 英文名，然后重启，可以进入登录页面，输入用户民密码后登录就花屏了，进入不了主页面了。在线请教~~ zz: tmaic — 2015-05-18 17:14
 * O0XX|Qiong php是最好的语言!
<nyfair> 关我屁事，学好x86汇编，走遍天下都不怕
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，汇编能扛城管拆迁队不？
<iMadper> html5 -> h5   css3 -> c3   java8 >>
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: j8, 是不是
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: java8啊
<yunfan> roylez: 那你到时候来帮我做个前端？
<yunfan> roylez: 将来进了监狱 我分你个好铺位?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 这么着急想好将来了
 * O0XX|Qiong 上下铺
 * O0XX|Qiong 人体蜈蚣
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我这个人一向是做最坏的打算的  如果最坏的都不怕 也就无所谓了
<roylez> yunfan: 我起码有3个以上的网站电子等着我去做，你那个，就排在后面吧
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 壕
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 壕你妹
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 丫嘛忙都不帮
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 就一个骗权限的
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 毛, 我还给你的yuncli加了个quit呢
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: s/quit/logout
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 那是我懒得写的
<yunfan> roylez: 不能这样 我也有三个好网站可以去做 但是你看我还是选择了先做公益的 
<roylez> yunfan: 我已经做过公益的了，dooloo，嗝屁了
<jackness> 你们在忙啊？
<nyfair> roylez: yuncli会被度婊限速否？
<jackness> 应该不会吧
<nyfair> jackness: 你确定？
<iMadper> roylez: 哪儿能找到你们dooloo的代码?
<jackness> 度娘会限速？
<jackness> nyfair: 我猜的
<yunfan> roylez: 你那个公益是跟计生委合作的吧？ 让大家多撸少生娃?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 赞
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 哥有
<nyfair> jackness: 以我对roylez的了解，他程序功底没问题，但是歪门邪道肯定不会。我不觉得他有能力搞定度婊这个限制
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 给个clone地址?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 或者tar包
<yunfan> nyfair: x86汇编用那家语法？
<nyfair> yunfan: ibm的啊
<nyfair> at&t
<jackness> nyfair: 原来你们都是熟人啊 我一个菜鸟
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你猜猜在哪
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 估计是个private的repo. 来, 给打个包~
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 真不是
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://github.com/hamo/lobo
<botK>  ⇪ f: hamo/lobo · GitHub
<yunfan> nyfair: ibm有出x86语法 ?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你们竟然用redis..
<yunfan> att我喜欢 可惜没流行起来 
<roylez> iMadper: 那时候还年轻
<yunfan> iMadper: 难道你用更先进的?
<nyfair> 不都说了at&t么
<yunfan> roylez: 应该用ssdb 这样成本就降到底了
<yunfan> 你没at我 我没注意 
<nyfair> 360员工站里的教程 http://www.pediy.com/kssd/index.html
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ KSSD 
<yunfan> nyfair: 上次看到伯乐网有个女的征婚 是看雪混了有一定年限 是不是你啊 
<nyfair> yunfan: 我喜欢妹子的人，怎么可能去征婚
<nyfair> yunfan: 而且我根本没有看雪账号
<kandu> nyfair: 我要应征，求包养
<yunfan> nyfair: 难说  
<nyfair> yunfan: 再见，就你最麻烦
<yunfan> http://newpaper.dahe.cn/hnsb/html/2008-07/22/content_87903.htm   果然我的想法是成立
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 200多只船黄河淘铁砂 
<yunfan> nyfair: just fuck off
<nyfair> 话说最近webrtc那个ip泄露问题又把g婊推到风口浪尖了，怎么没人发新闻
<jackness>  https://github.com/hamo/lobo
<botK>  ⇪ f: hamo/lobo · GitHub
<jackness> 这是个什么东西
<jackness> 东东
<jackness> 你们好厉害啊
<jackness> 在github都有项目
<O0XX|Qiong> jackness: 你说那个同性交友网站啊?
<yunfan> 岳母说，当地人还有一项经济收入：河里淘铁砂。前几年，到处是淘铁砂的大船，弄浑浊了河水，河床也这儿深那儿浅，河道被沙堆堵塞，夏天下大雨，行洪不方便，还污染了县城的饮用水源。后来治理了，不让大船淘铁砂。一家一户的，还可以用吸铁石(磁铁)套在木棍上去淘，一天一人能淘几百斤。
<O0XX|Qiong> jackness:  http://pic1.zhimg.com/fe3d32b766b31f2bd1e1d38f2d41f958_r.jpg
<nyfair> jackness: 你看，这也是个项目https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<botK>  ⇪ f: nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<jackness>  http://pic1.zhimg.com/fe3d32b766b31f2bd1e1d38f2d41f958_r.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你那魔性链接再发一个吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥呀?
<jackness> nyfair: 额。。。。
<jackness> nyfair: 你们都是大牛啊
<jackness> https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<nyfair> jackness: 牛牛你不要谦虚了
<freeflying> yunfan, 那你还当毛码农啊，回去吸铁砂啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb/issues/1
<botK>  ⇪ f: nyfair前辈~~~~~~~~~ · Issue #1 · nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong, uEFI+acpi是真好啊，uboot这货严重阻碍进步
<jackness> nyfair: 你果然是大牛
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我其实挺uboot
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 简单点挺好
<jackness> 都是聊些我不懂的话题
<onlylove__> freeflying: 你嵌入式设备上弄个UEFI？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.meipai.com/media/324360936
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ 你为什么要跟我分手 - 青山院长橙蚊蚊的美拍 
<jackness> 你们太牛了
<kandu> yunfan: 有岳母了啊？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 歌不错的说
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你们晚上缺人不?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 缺, 来
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong, 简单吗？从使用者角度考虑
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: sy不来了
 * O0XX|Qiong 穷老板刚给我发的魔性链接...
<jackness> 你们居然有这样的妹子
<jackness> 太给力了
<O0XX|Qiong> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1901529
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ SNH48魔性咪咪 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 
<jackness> 这样疯狂的妹子
<freeflying> onlylove__, 这个不是任何技术问题了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没拍子
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我有俩 binli有俩
<onlylove__> freeflying: 从使用角度来讲，能用，不出错就好，最好不知道是uboot还是uefi
<yunfan> freeflying: 是有这打算 不过不是去自己吸 想搞矿 哪里轮得到我呢  但我可以收购沙子来处理  
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 来来来
<yunfan> freeflying: 沙子一吨3-400 析出铁砂可以卖6-700 剩下的继续当沙子卖出去 :d
<yunfan> freeflying: 本来是  (x+y)*400 现在是  x*400 + y*700
<jackness> yunfan: 你们发财了
<kandu> yunfan: 姑娘是哪儿人啊？
<jackness> yunfan: 自己搞铁砂
<yunfan> jackness: 这只是个理想  是否赚钱要看 y/x 究竟有多大 
<jackness> yunfan: 你是美女？
<yunfan> jackness: 你觉得呢 
<jackness> yunfan: 恩 铁砂要去澳大利亚搞
<jackness> yunfan: kandu叫你姑娘
<jackness> 推荐个论坛，http://www.nuaavpn.com/
<yunfan> jackness: 白奥也有运输成本嘛
<botK> jackness: ⇪ 論壇 - Powered by Discuz! 
<jackness> 我自己搞的论坛
<yunfan> jackness: 你觉得是那就算是好了 不过将来别后悔 
<jackness> 很破 但是可以自由聊天
<jackness> yunfan: 看来你是男大牛
<jackness> kandu: 你 能分辨男女？
<kingkongmok> 什么算法可以辨别人狗
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 中信邀请送自行车儿啊
<kandu> jackness: 只要脱了裤子让我看，我就能分辨
<jackness> kandu: 那要爆果照了
<jackness> 我是这边唯一一个什么信息都爆出来的人
<jackness> 我除了果照 什么东西都在我的WordPress
<jackness> http://114.215.97.106/
<botK> jackness: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点 
<jackness> 看自我介绍就可以了
<jackness> kandu: 我是真真的男子汉
<nyfair> youtube不看
<jackness> nyfair: 为什么啊
<nyfair> g婊chrome什么时候可以在不借助flash的帮助下流畅观看g婊tube的4k视频再说
<jackness> nyfair: 额。不懂
<jackness> 你们有人想买vpn吗？
<jackness> 我有vpn账号
<nyfair> jackness: 我家里没墙，但是你有日本ip么
<jackness> nyfair: 我有日本ip啊 不过是其他公司的 我的站点提供的都是美国ip
<jackness> nyfair: 你家为什么没墙
<nyfair> jackness: 我是中共vip，懂么
<jackness> nyfair: 额。。。不懂
<jackness> nyfair: 你什么情况？这么牛？
<nyfair> yunfan: 喷子，出来解释下
<nyfair> jackness: 我在没有墙的地方买了房子，懂了么
<jackness> nyfair: 你出国了啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 我还没有这样的本事
<nyfair> jackness: 我在魔都！
<jackness> nyfair: 你在上海，然后国外买了房子 是美国绿卡
<jackness> nyfair: 所以你不怕墙
<nyfair> jackness: 屁！
<nyfair> jackness: 我所有家当都在天朝
<jackness> nyfair: 你肯定用了imadper的fwall 所以不怕墙
<jackness> nyfair: 我是太笨了 不会用而已
<nyfair> jackness: 我不需要翻墙
<nyfair> jackness: 因为我根本没墙
<jackness> nyfair: 你买的好的路由器直接可以翻墙
<jackness> ny
<nyfair> jackness: 我住的地方没墙！
<jackness> nyfair: 你肯定是在自贸区，老外的待遇 特地给你拉的美国网络
<nyfair> 中国有很多地方不接入gfw的，你们自己不知道而已
<jackness> 好吧
<jackness> 你牛
<jackness> 你房子租给我吧
<nyfair> jackness: 行
<freeflying> nyfair, 都不接入骨干网的
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女你真能忽悠
<jackness> nyfair: 那你看我的博客就顺畅了啊
<jackness> nyfair: 直接可以看 
<jackness> nyfair: 我喜欢畅所欲言 所以我每天都翻墙
<nyfair> jackness: 你的博客不是本来就能看么，公司有墙也没发现问题
<nyfair> jackness: 除了中国，还有哪个国家能畅所欲言？
<jackness> nyfair: 我的视频是传在youtube的啊
<jackness> nyfair: 我崇尚美国的畅所欲言
<jackness> connecting the dots
<jackness> wake up next to a woman, and feel truely happy 这是我人生最高境界
<nyfair> 算了算了，我再多说又要被人说成五毛了
<freeflying> jackness, 今天被人叫到宝堰医院进行5.12国际护士节免费义诊活动，其实也就是免费量血压。精彩内容就在图片里面了。还发了小册子都是养生保健的东西，我妈妈很高兴。本来还有演讲活动的，但是我们收到消息太晚了。演讲活动已经结束了。我们感到很遗憾。
<freeflying> 这小学生作文啊
<nyfair> 起因-经过-结果 时间-地点-人物 标准模板
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> http://www.yinwang.org/
<nyfair> why not www.wangyin.org
<botK>  ⇪ t: 当然我在扯淡
<kandu> jackness: 我不信!
<jackness> kandu: 你不信什么
<jackness> 我的个人博客内容是差劲了点
<jackness> freeflying: 我刚弄
<jackness> 很多东西不是太规范
<jackness> freeflying: 你见谅
<kandu> jackness: 17:54 < jackness> kandu: 我是真真的男子汉
<jackness> kandu: 我已经爆照过了啊
<kandu> jackness: 放出果照瞧瞧才行
<jackness> kandu: 你要求太高了
<roylez> nyfair: 你那 readability 中文加强的js，你偷来的还是自己改的？
<jackness> kandu: 我不能放果照
<nyfair> roylez: 哈？什么js
<roylez> nyfair: https://github.com/ywzhaiqi/userscript/blob/master/Readability%20中文增强版/readability@ywzhaiqi@gmailcom.user.js
<botK>  ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<roylez> botK: 你弱爆了
<botK> roylez,
<nyfair> roylez: 这是啥？跟我有啥关系
<roylez> nyfair: 好吧，看错了
<nyfair> 。。。
<jackness> 你们都是大牛啊
<jackness> 会各种项目
<jackness> 谁教我怎么用fwall啊
<roylez> nyfair: 求腐女真相
<jackness> 我翻墙用vpn会有很多后遗症
<roylez> jackness: fwall?
<jackness> 网络会出问题
<jackness> roylez: 对啊 就是imadper的那个项目
<roylez> jackness: 那个渣的项目也能用？....
<jackness> roylez: 额。。他可是我的好朋友
<roylez> jackness: https://github.com/hamo/fwall ?
<botK>  ⇪ f: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<roylez> jackness: 怎么看都像 shadowsocks lol
<jackness> 对啊
<roylez> jackness: 为啥不去用 shadowsocks ？
<jackness> 这个项目我不会用
<jackness> 我不会弄shadowsockes
<roylez> jackness: make，开用
<jackness> roylez: 这么简单？
<roylez> jackness: 废话...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 我对管道的新认识 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470274 之前一直以为诸如 p1 | p2 的运行方式是： 首先运行 p1， 等 p1 运行完毕后，再将其输出传给 p2。 但今天在 ubuntu 14 上试验了下，发现以前认识错了。 真实的情况是，p1 和 p2 是同时运行的，且它们是父子进程的关系
<roylez> jackness: 太热了，不用电脑了
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫只用打游戏的
<jackness> roylez: 我试试看shadowsockes
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu gnome 14.04的nautilus（文件管理器）输入文本不是定位当前文件夹的文件而是搜索整个文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470275 求助啊。 原来在ubuntu unity 14.04用的nautilus都是可以输入定位文件或文件夹的啊.. 为啥在gnome上的nautilus就变成输入搜索了啊QAQ 输入
<^k^>  ─> 搜索太坑了啊... 求大牛来解决.... zz: iwtwiioi — 2015-05-18 18:55
<jackness> shadowsockes真好
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu14.04怎么设置成中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470276 新手菜鸟第一天上路，请各位大神指导。Ubuntu14.04怎么设置成中文，language下面没有汉语选项。怎么下载中文语言包，以及怎么安装。桌面设置方法或命令行设置方法都行。大神们，求解救。 zz: mmmmkk —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-05-18 20:39
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-19
<iMadper> chihchun_afk: 大佬.
<iMadper> chihchun_afk: 现在mx4是个什么情况啊?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 首页的banner也没有了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这估计是出问题了吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥东西?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: mx4
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 可能. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不能我一个人瞎... http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1899807
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 你们要的11区基友版《冰雪奇缘》 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1899807
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩, 我送福利来了
<Exploiter-h4x0r> Welcome to World Hacker International Association ##worldhacker.iso
<BuMangHuo> _const_ntohs 这函数在哪里定义的啊
<BuMangHuo> google 不出来
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥? c的?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: kernel的?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: kernel 的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好像没有？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可能没有吧, 我没有kernel tree..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 如果有, 肯定能搜到伐?
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 刚ag差了一下, 没有
<BuMangHuo> 哦，是 __constant_ntohs
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 估计是那种宏连接出来的吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这种你ag不出来的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 可能. 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  斩斩
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: momo
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哪天周末出来撸串?
<O0XX|Qiong> 【法国教育部长欲强推伊斯兰文化课程引发社会震动 法国教师明日或罢工】摩洛哥裔教育部长Najat Vallaud-Belkacem近日发表提案，欲将伊斯兰文化列为法国学生必修课程，而基督教则为选修课程，引发朝野巨大争议。民调显示60%法国人坚决反对。而教师工会则号召老师们周二罢工以示反对。
 * O0XX|Qiong 赞!
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我没有小背心啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 穿啥小背心...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 光着膀子撸串..
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我没人字拖啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu14.04搭建Apache2 VPS出现404错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470281 本人新人昨天才购买的官方论坛代购的VPS，对Linux VPS比较陌生，但是该VPS价格便宜，而且又有教材可以产考搭建，于是买了 但是参照教材却出现了404不能访问的错误，我是按照教材http://wiki.ub
<^k^>  ─> untu.org.cn/vps一步一步来的，第一次我以为是自己操作不好，于是重装了系统，又来，可是 …
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 观里有啥地方适合撸串的?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我又不住观里啊，我住庄里
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你不住观里?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 问你老伴儿啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 额，这个问题已经是你第三次问了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那你住哪
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 屎各庄哇
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 跟上次问的节奏一模一样呐
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 史各庄还是石各庄?
<BuMangHuo> 史 O0XX|Qiong 
<BuMangHuo> 我的发音是标准的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 俩都有吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 史各庄有好几个
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 唉说起来好像史各庄就在回龙观镇？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那是, 大回龙观非常大
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哪里来的这么强裂的自豪感
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 哪有...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我只是觉得我一开始没说错..你确实住回龙观啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 所以你纠正了我三次 ...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对对哒
 * BuMangHuo 住昌平
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: The Tpp-midokura team
<if_e1se> 城里人。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你直接一句住国内 秒天秒地秒宇宙
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那不靠谱
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 得看跟谁说了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 跟妹子说，人直接拉黑你，跟东北大哥说，人直接卸你胳膊
<onlylove_> 打开度娘，丫的和我说，我网速比较慢，努力加载中
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 度娘都嘲笑你了
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 可惜度娘在我司的office,漂亮妹子不多
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 度娘漂亮的是HR
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 都在大厦
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 我觉得找HR妹子不靠谱
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 为啥? 阅人无数?
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 不，本来没这么回事，后来发现很多HR以各种理由拉人，烦了
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 招人就招人，打毛擦边球
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 那是想勾搭你
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 哦，不是勾搭我，是色诱所有可能的潜在员工
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 现在HR给我的印象就是，绿茶
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 真要勾搭还好了
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 然后呢? 只是挑逗你?
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 所以你伤心了?
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 挑逗都不算
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 有毛好伤心的，我只是觉得一个单位都到了需要HR牺牲色相去招人的地步，不去也罢
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 程序员就好这个啊..不是还招程序员鼓励师么
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 怎么我没遇到这么好的hr?
<onlylove_> iMadper`: 这叫好？
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 不然呢? 难道ali的那种叫好?
<onlylove_> iMadper`: 不能说ali那种就叫好，反正面试次数多了，见过的HR多了，各种各样的都见过，然后对有些HR比较恶心
<iMadper`> onlylove_: 听说过ali的hr之后, 别的hr我都觉得挺好的...
<onlylove_> http://news.sohu.com/20150503/n412275022.shtml?pvid=c5d01cc7a02b0fd7
<botK> onlylove_: ⇪ 90后杀妻晒朋友圈被判死缓 称做上门女婿很压抑-搜狐新闻 
<onlylove_> 丧病
<onlylove__> 实在想不懂eclipse需要毛ghost
<Exploiter-h4x0r> Welcome to World Hacker International Association ##worldhacker.iso
<nyfair> lol, i used to crack some foolish pc games
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛
<nyfair> onlylove: 最新那篇阿逗逼文我写得怎么样
<onlylove> nyfair: 你才是牛牛，别折煞我
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=470278
<botK>  ⇪ t: 最近阿逗逼送了我一套正版PS，要我为flash写一篇洗地文 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.4安装完成无法启动，（在线等） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470284 error: diskfilter writes are not supported 安装过程一切正常，到最后提示重启，无限风火轮就是不重启。强制关机重启出现错误。 在线等，没系统用。 zz: wzwlqq — 2015-05-19 11:42
<onlylove_> nyfair: 文章不错啊，特别是那些中层的乖戾习惯啊，太形象啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 谢谢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/62560/run-windows-10-in-macbook
<botK> onlylove: ⇪ 在 MacBook 上使用 Win 10 是一种什么体验 - 开源中国社区 
<onlylove> 水果又拿最佳windows笔记本称号了
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/15/0519/11/APVPJ3S000011229.html
<botK> onlylove: ⇪ 草榴社区发布官方通告：网站或永久关闭_网易新闻中心 
<onlylove> 这都可以，果然黄易
<conorbla_> www
<conorbla_> hi cleamoon
<conorbla_> hi ggarlic
<onlylove_> happyaron: chroot环境更新系统好像有不少ignore啊，这些有影响么，还有，我可以不更新grub那东西不
<jizhang> ^k^: what time is it now.
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实我还是在黑adobe啊，adobe员工上班不干活整天聊家常人尽皆知，我只是委婉的说出来罢了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我只是不理解为啥没有linux的后续版本了，adobe的测试就坐我旁边，每天npapi ppapi测好几个平台，就是没linux
<nyfair> onlylove__: linux桌面没人用，要求还高。你看qq为什么不继续linux版了
<onlylove> 又掉线
<onlylove> 度娘都嫌弃我网速慢
<nyfair> onlylove: 说真的，有没有哪个npapi ppapi activex插件是很优秀的？
<tryit> nyfair, 底层开发作为长久目标怎么样
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个不清楚，因为我用的插件一个手的手指够用
<nyfair> tryit: 好，但是寂寞
<tryit> nyfair, 好像岗位相对来说少一些
<onlylove> nyfair: downthemall，chatzilla，quickjs,flashblock,偶尔有firebug你看刚好5个
<Router2> nyfair 只是当桌面用的少，我就一直linux桌面
<nyfair> tryit: 你看我，没事破解破解游戏，这其实很有成就感，但除了能让自己YY下，并没有什么卵用。你去公司面试都不能告诉别人自己会这个
<tryit> nyfair, 玩 crack 的都是高手
<nyfair> tryit: 但是我在github上被人黑出翔了
<tryit> nyfair, 为啥要黑你
<onlylove> tryit: 断了人财路
<nyfair> tryit: 因为我黑民逗，而民逗帮助傻逼程序猿翻墙
<onlylove> tryit: 你看3dm不也整天被人骂
<tryit> onlylove, .
<tryit> nyfair, 我现在买的vpn用了……
<conorbla_> how to display chinese in hexchat ?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 有啥贵又好的vpn服务?   QiongMangHuo
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 老子今天没去
<iMadper`> BuMangHuo: 私聊
<nyfair> iMadper`: 租我房子
<iMadper`> nyfair: 要给一个公司用. 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我看见你就饱了 : 朋友给他哥们儿介绍了个对象,两人第一次见面吃饭, 男子不吃只看着姑娘吃。 姑娘问他为啥不吃, 他本想讨好姑娘一下,想说秀色可餐, 谁知脑袋突然短路,脱口而出:我看见你就饱了……
<nyfair> iMadper`: 找电信拉专线
<iMadper`> nyfair: ... ... ... 
<nyfair> iMadper`: 很贵就是了
<iMadper`> nyfair: 电信专线能翻墙?
<nyfair> 能，这个我保证
<iMadper`> nyfair: 这么厉害, 多谢老司机! 有啥条件没?
<iMadper`> nyfair: 必须外企或者?
<nyfair> iMadper`: 这我不知道，但非常贵
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 要最贵的?
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> 诸君，王大喷子很推崇的racket好不好玩
<iMadper`> nyfair: 不好玩. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper`: 大婶, 王神推崇的淫语如何啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: https://www.astrill.com/
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Astrill VPN » The Best VPN for P2P/BitTorrent, Media Streaming, Web Surfing - Sign-up now for 7 days free trial 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个太便宜
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 我建议你以后别那么费劲, 直接让他们买这个就完了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有贵的套餐啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还有 wr703 卖
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你发的那个网站啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗷
<BuMangHuo> 还有来自中国的感谢信....
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: wr703咋了，要买淘宝搜就是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我就是说 wr703n 挺流行而已
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 来自中国的感谢信什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你看看上下文啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 往前翻 5 句
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没法往前翻，之前我掉线了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 哦， https://www.astrill.com/
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我是看了他们发的这个链接之后说的那两句话
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不用爬墙吧？
<BuMangHuo> 试试又不怀孕
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不是怀孕的问题，我司的网络度娘都嫌慢
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我这整天超时伤不起
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 超时三次，算了，
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一家卖 vpn 的网站
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 捎带着买路由？刷好了的？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 昂，对
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好吧，理解了
 * O0XX|Qiong 谁怀孕了?
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: ä½ 
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 安装图形界面后startx后错误，无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470285 我安装了xorg，lightdm，和xubuntu-desktop。重启或者startx后均无法进入图形界面 这是/var/log/Xorg.0.log的消息，希望能在论坛上得到帮助。 [ 1918.220] X.Org X Server 1.15.1 Release Date: 2014-04-13 [ 19
<^k^>  ─> 18.221] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [ 1918.221] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-67-highbank armv7l Ubuntu [ …
 * onlylove__ 无聊到写oracle安装脚本了，顺便做个不明所以的ghost
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 别的公司要用, 我推荐个贵的而已
<nyfair> iMadper`: 那折腾毛，电信专线
<iMadper`> nyfair: 好. 
<nyfair> iMadper`: vpn还有被封的风险，电信大流氓罩着还怕啥
<iMadper`> nyfair: 有道理!
<yunfan> fuck you all
<ssfafaf> roylez: hl
<yunfan> onlylove: 你现在还住宾馆?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44118
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 石油公司CEO想要大学解雇地震学家
<onlylove> yunfan: 住哪都一样，那边好歹实墙
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04 server版本如何配置网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470286 我安装了一个server版本的，修改了/etc/network/interfaces文件，配置如下： auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static address 10.67.236.138 gateway 10.67.236.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 重启后，ping网关都ping不通，请问这个还需要
<^k^>  ─> 配置哪里么？ zz: blackcat242 — 2015-05-19 14:41
<ssfafaf> roylez: .
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 可有回复?
<roylez> yunfan: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 支持4G, 有terminal, 不能root, 不能刷回android
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 已经卖完了好像
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 嘛好东西？
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: mx4 with Ubuntu =,=
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 不能..刷回..android?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 不能啊
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: ...
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 回来了木有啊？
<roylez> yunfan: 你用Mac的? 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他中午还来办公室了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
 * O0XX gaoji
<roylez> O0XX: 就知道搞基
<O0XX> roylez: gaoji
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 你的基友来了 cc O0XX 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: gaoji
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 太gaoji
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu 监听系统音量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470289 我正在写一个关于声音设置的应用，已经实现了声音的获取和改变，下一步打算实现声音的监听。就是系统音量改变，界面的拖动框可以跟着改变，已经实现了开辟一个新的进程监听，通过进程间通信来发送消息，
<^k^>  ─> 可是这样太耗资源，打算通过dbus来实现这一功能，可是没有找到相关的接口，osg.pulseaudi …
<roylez> O0XX: 听说过买春的，你这种买 gaoji 的，真没见过
<nyfair> [兰州围墙倒塌幸存者：诺基亚拯救了我]
<nyfair> 5月17日下午，甘肃兰州市发生一起装修工地围墙倒塌惨案，造成了9人被活埋，1人当场死亡、1人送医抢救无效死亡。
<nyfair> 事件当事人耿明说，墙倒下来时下意识的用拿手机的手遮挡头部才保住了性命。
<nyfair> 据悉，这台手机是Lumia 920，诺记品质，坚如磐石。
<palomino|working> 膜拜诺基亚
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 回来了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 啥事啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我网线穿完了，都从电视柜出来，效果不好
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 咋呢
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 没法做4模块的面板，大概还得用小型配线架
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸 happyaron 的脸,眼中充满爱怜
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我家的都做完了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 亲手做的
<palomino|working> 4模块的...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 求titan x，求4k
<palomino|working> 我连2模块的都失败了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 线太粗，盒里塞不进模块了
<palomino|working> 7类线太粗太硬
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 额肿么可能
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你的线是屏蔽的？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 家装用屏蔽的太奢侈了啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 壕你买房啦?
<palomino|working> 区区titan x是对付不了4k的 happyaron 
<HowIsItGoing> palomino|working: 我用6类线都失败了 cc happyaron 
<happyaron> O0XX: 妈妈的老房子
<onlylove_> happyaron: KMS那个东西咋样
<happyaron> palomino|working: 双titan x
<O0XX> happyaron: 别骂人...
<O0XX> happyaron: 老房子无所谓的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我用的超五非屏蔽
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 没屏蔽，也不行
<palomino|working> 双的也只是勉强...
<O0XX> happyaron: 北京老房子太正常了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 千兆+POE
<happyaron> O0XX: 老家的老房子
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: POE准备做了，放了三个AP
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 垃圾六类线的品质要被AMP超五完虐的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 房子好大
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 有AC方案么
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 电力猫
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 无线控制器方案
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 少年，我的就是AMP的线
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 可以用面条线嘛 cc happyaron
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: AC？ 再说，先弄个11n挂上
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: AMP六类……额
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 跑墙里用面条线？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 面条线是啥线
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 墙里面……算了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: access controller
<onlylove_> happyaron: 扁线
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 电力猫是迫不得已的方案，新装修哪有上来就电力猫的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 无线业内还没有人真的管802.11ac简称AC
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不能root那许多东西不能玩了啊   
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没用过
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 上来就准备电力猫, 多省事
<yunfan> roylez: 恩 友人送了我一个mba
<yunfan> O0XX: 电力猫速率 好像不稳定吧 
<happyaron> O0XX: 让我这种超五网线入户的情何以堪
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 没放AC，太贵，扔fat ap了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 以后麻烦，贵办公室那些电力猫为毛都闲置了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ok
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 并没有电力猫...公司那些是relay
<happyaron> O0XX: relay完全不考虑
<happyaron> O0XX: 让CCIE考虑无线relay，让他情何以堪
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 反正有POE，有机柜位置，以后技术成熟便宜了再换。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: relay不是走电力线来的？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ok
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 交换机和ap推荐下
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 这些我都等10月回去搞呢
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 别用电力猫啦，水木数码版哪有说用电力猫用的爽的。
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不是,公司的relay是无线中继
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 要是懒得刨墙就从地板脚线里走线。
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 还没买，没预算了
<happyaron> ...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我家小, 估计就电视柜上放个路由器就够了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 估计弄个huawei的有线，你上次说那个不错，ap大概是tp的fat ap，大概600多
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 卫生间也要全面覆盖哦骚年
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 说了家小..
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: poe供电用供电器了，ap太少用poe交换机没啥意义
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/636306.html
<botK> onlylove: ⇪ 【山泽超六类千兆超扁网线】山泽（SAMZHE）SZ-602BE 超六类千兆超扁网线 蓝色（镀金头）2米【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 7.90 
<onlylove> happyaron: KMS8那东西，激活，靠谱不？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你这才2m，万一铺200米咋办
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，这么便宜的线不敢用
<happyaron> onlylove: 靠谱
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 目前在折腾卫星天线和投影
<happyaron> 卫星天线。。。
<happyaron> 投影也没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，你要多钱的线，非要5块一米的超6才放心？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 卫星天线...
<onlylove> happyaron: 再说了，就是个跳线，如果是长距离，这线肯定不行的
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 我买的线2块多一米，一般般。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我用的1.7一米的超五
<happyaron> onlylove: 6类成品线那么便宜，质量肯定不过关的
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实有条件跑光纤的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: HowIsItGoing 才是本频道最牛逼
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们就别搞铜线了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不, 最牛逼的是你
<happyaron> onlylove: 家用还要熔接光纤，IE干得了，我弄不了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不, 最牛逼的是你
<happyaron> onlylove: 装修的线很容易就超过10m啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，也对，还要熔
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing QiongMangHuo 你们两个啊
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 家里用光纤？ 钱多了烧的？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 家用只见过GPON的光纤哈哈
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 铜线也能跑万兆了，短距离光纤越来越没市场
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 万兆铜是真的不靠谱
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 无线都用802.11ac了，有线不弄个10GE？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 可是家用万兆，太远了。。。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 千兆就好，目前看
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 家里跑万兆的机会又有多少……
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 千兆足够了
<happyaron> 而且我们这都星形全线速交换
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，我那路由拿回来了，你要玩不
<happyaron> onlylove_: 小米的？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 小米mini，不是标准的
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 目前看千兆跑1-2路1080p没问题，附带其他流量的情况下
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 以后4k时代…… 再看吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 米黑对小米产品没兴趣
<onlylove_> happyaron: 好吧
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 哦，其实我更关心的不是带宽，是延迟
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 都双线不熟，跑4k视频业务没关系吧
<HowIsItGoing> 瓶颈在交换机那里，哈哈
<happyaron> 双线部署
<happyaron> 全线速交换咯
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 给你看那个小quidway是全线速的
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 啊擦，我忘了双线了…… 我说怎么剩了半箱线
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 恭喜
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 算了，以后再说
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 要弄一次搞
<onlylove_> 半箱，150米
<happyaron> 以后那电工管就废了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 看来老子只能去随便买个主力了 ？推荐个<2k rmb的  
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 现在搞就重新买点钢线，以后搞就费劲了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你这事要买啥，手机？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: Meizu MX4挺好的 1599现在
<yunfan> onlylove_: 恩 gprs用得我出火
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 下的管用完了，没地方再穿线了，一根管里竟然给我穿了三根线。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不能root的机器一年后价值就是0
<onlylove_> yunfan: 能用就好，我这边只能GPRS，3G信号完蛋
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 网线电线放一起了？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 网线电线要分开的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: android可以root, 官方提供root...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 否则你要用屏蔽线
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 光网线，三根。
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 额
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 木有办法了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 真的  ？ 不要用听说来糊弄我 
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你家做吊顶了么，吊顶里可以走线
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我在用好吧
<happyaron> 卧室没办法，其他地方可以
<roylez> yunfan: mba都有人送
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 有大概1米长的地方跟电线重合了，我在纠结要不要让电工重新走线
<yunfan> onlylove_: 4G真的很爽 诶   
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 跟电线重合的地方，强烈建议分开
<yunfan> roylez: 这个我以前说过
<roylez> yunfan: 我的Mac现在load总在1以上，不知道什么原因 
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 那我明天还得去跟他们交涉
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那我看看电池 
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不是强烈建议，是没啥别重合，平行不要超过60CM
<roylez> yunfan: 难道是因为开了postgres？
<yunfan> roylez: 厂家提醒你该升级了 
<yunfan> roylez: 我是mba 随便开什么都负载大    
<yunfan> 而且i dont care mac
<roylez> yunfan: 去年的机型，不至于
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: mx4 or mx4 pro?
<happyaron> onlylove_: 他的线都已经那么走了，再改也就是分管子
<onlylove> 人干事！
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我的电线和网线是一上一下走的
<happyaron> 因为配电和交换是分开的，所以走了完全不同的路径
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ^^
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是1799么     1599你从哪里拿货的
<onlylove> happyaron: 真要照电气规范来，事情多了去了，多到烦人
<onlylove> happyaron: 我上学搞那个的，当时……不说了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 话说我明天得仔细查一下
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这里有个明白人指点了下
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯呢
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 六类没意义，像你这情况如果不好改，可以考虑换屏蔽线
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就好，其实我觉得还是弄无线的好点
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 分开管子也是个可行的方案，再下一套管子，直接走双线
<happyaron> onlylove: 无线有前途也有钱途
<happyaron> onlylove: 但要有线先行
 * onlylove 辛苦compile openwrt
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 改管子应该没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实有时候明线什么的也不错
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那就改管子吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 恩呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个加一
<tryit> http://www.54new.com/seed-90904.html
<botK> tryit: ⇪ 【权力的游戏】【第五季】【第六集】【Game.of.Thrones.S05E06】【720p】【中英字幕】 - 燕子BT 教育网BT站 电影、综艺、学习资料分享 
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不过可能不太规整，所以装修公司跟我推三阻四
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 霉烂note 跟 mx4差距在哪里  ?
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 这个没所谓吧
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 反正都要用灰堵好
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 有些走地面了，现在是在地上裸奔
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，句子结构这种课，也TM的要上？
<O0XX> iMadper``: 对对对
<wwu_> tryit: 这个事外带字幕是吧
<tryit> wwu_, en
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，你装oracle 的时候，都是等它完事了敲下回车然后再输那俩命令，还是怎么搞
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 地面或墙上皆可
<happyaron> onlylove: 早都不记得oracle咋装的了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 你当时不是装过rac么
<happyaron> onlylove: 早就忘记了
<onlylove_> 谁借我个I73960X让我快点搞完这个openwrt编译啊，现在还在搞gcc
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这里有Xeon Phi
<happyaron> 可是还在等买电源……
<onlylove_> happyaron: 没电怎么用
<happyaron> 有一堆Xeon E5
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那也成啊，make -j5就好
<happyaron> 但只有来我这里才能用
<happyaron> 计算能力大量闲置
<happyaron> 挖矿又没有竞争力
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我只是临时编译个openwrt而已，准备把小米那内置系统刷掉
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu14.04中samba怎么安装不上.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470290 sudo apt-get install samba samba : 依赖: samba-common (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) 但是 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.5 正要被安装 依赖: samba-common-bin (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) 但是 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.5 正要被安装 依赖: samba-dsd
<^k^>  ─> b-modules 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) 但是 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04 …
<happyaron> onlylove_: 好吧
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44119
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 来自中国的神秘下载
<onlylove_> happyaron: 老实说，买了那路由以后，觉得自己实在是钱多了烧的才买那个，回去送人算了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 嗯呢
<happyaron> onlylove_: 一次就不再想了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 倒不是因为别的，因为突然发现自己弄那个没啥用，还要操心刷掉丫的系统，买个别的直接用方便多了
<nyfair> 尼玛，几年没看星际译王了，胡正已经证得罗汉果位了么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 突然想起来，belkin那个N600和网件4300，哪个覆盖好点
<happyaron> onlylove_: 4300
<onlylove_> 不对啊，4300啥时候上市的，当时为啥要让妹子买贝尔金来着
<happyaron> onlylove_: belkin稳定
<onlylove_> happyaron: 网件也不烂啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 个人喜好belkin
<onlylove_> happyaron: 好吧
<iMadper> onlylove_: 没有编译好的嘛? 要自己编译openwrt?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 貌似没有，我去openwrt那边有联想Y1S的，没有xiaomi mini
<iMadper> onlylove_: 哦. 那好吧~ 
<onlylove_> iMadper: 自己随便config了下，丢虚拟机里面compile呢
<iMadper> onlylove_: 虚拟机io不行吧?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 没别的条件
<onlylove_> iMadper: 不敢到大HOST上搞虚拟机
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这边一堆windows
<nyfair> 尼玛，胡正已经这么厉害了
<nyfair> 我才刚参悟了自在天，他已经证得罗汉位鸟
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin2015将脱离ubuntu，基于debian http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470291 选区_016.png 非常期待。 zz: tracyone — 2015-05-19 16:58
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我要去好好看看stardict那个会自动播放佛经的源码
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那种角色，你一不留神盯着，人就跑了
<nyfair> onlylove: ubuntu自带那个stardict没有播放佛经的功能，哪里能找到有佛经的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我怎么知道，你去官网看看？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我查单词都联网搜的
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 我弄了个4300,关掉wifi只用有线部分，然后又单独买了个ap，是不是太奇葩了点，lol
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 嗯，是奇葩，不过ap肯定比路由自己的无线好
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 记得gebjd说无线路由要定时重启，貌似ap没那问题？
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 没有，我每次都是停电的时候重启一次
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 不过路由依然还是2天自动重启
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 免得一个ip拿太久了频繁连vpn被查水表
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 说起来，你要是弄个cisco c1800啥的丢家里，那才牛
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 又没人报销，为毛要用cisco的玩意
<HowIsItGoing> soho设备烂的一逼，企业级设备贵的一逼
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 不是啊，你弄1800，还得再买switch啊
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 大神好
<nyfair> “伊斯兰国”攻占伊拉克最大省首府。美国发声：胜败乃常事将继续支持政府军
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, onlylove 和我的用法一样  2个路由一个用有线部分  一个用无线ap 
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44121
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 魅族开始向中国开发者提供Ubuntu MX4
<onlylove__> happyaron: Canonical在新闻稿中称，魅族是中国最受欢迎的高端智能手机品牌之一
<nyfair> 没有百度输入法？
<onlylove__> happyaron: 这是C在吹还是魅族要求C吹
 * nyfair 现在改用360输入法了
<onlylove__> nyfair: 360还有那个？
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不知道
<happyaron> onlylove__: 问 chihchun 
<chihchun> onlylove__: happyaron 营销的人是肯定自吹自擂的 :p
<chihchun> 不过在路边问魅族 vs Ubuntu 的话，魅族的品牌知名度应该大胜...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我只关心，魅族是不是把那200块的智能机也算进去了 cc chihchun
<chihchun> onlylove_: 貌似风评很差阿？:P
<onlylove> chihchun: 反正在我看，魅族算不得高端牌子，中档货的话认可
<O0XX> iMadper`:hehe
<iMadper`> O0XX: 啥?
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我估计我这个渣渣网络编译要出事，那些东西的源码不一定下载的下来
<O0XX> onlylove: 没事, 放着下, 总有下下来的那一天
<onlylove> O0XX: 不，次数太多会give up
<O0XX> onlylove: 那是你的问题, 不能怪网络
<onlylove> O0XX: 不怪网络怪谁啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 怪我不在一个网络正常的公司？
<O0XX> iMadper`: 6点了...
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昂...
<iMadper`> onlylove: 这倒是...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 干啥?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 撸不?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 撸....啥.....
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你猜
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: èµ°
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 就你常撸的那种
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 也喜欢撸的额那种
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不过我要少吃!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 好
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 还有谁
<O0XX> iMadper`: ^^^去不?
<iMadper`> O0XX: 不去了, 回家看动画片儿去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 就咱俩啊............. 那我不敢去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 怕撸别的
 * O0XX 哎, 找个人一起撸都没有...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • chrome自带flash怎么显示bilibili网站的中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470294 我在台式机上安装ubuntu15.04和chrome后，打开bilibili发现中文都能正常显示了。。 很开心的把笔记本也装成ubuntu15.05后，装完chrome后，发现在bilibili上看flash中文还是方框 是要安装什么
<^k^>  ─> 字体才能显示中文吗？ zz: langyxxl — 2015-05-19 18:18
<nyfair> 尼玛，胡正真牛逼，github上都没人敢去提bug
<nyfair> 王垠的yin语言一堆bug issue
<yunfan> 穷老板跟主席都跑了 ?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> COME ALL MY SON FIND ME AT ##WORLDHACKER.ISO I GROOM YOU TO PASS HARVARD PHD IN CRY
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 看看这个  http://geek42.info/medical-thoughts.html  医疗方面的一些想法 
<Exploiter-h4x0r> COME ALL MY SON FIND ME AT ##WORLDHACKER.ISO I GROOM YOU TO PASS HARVARD PHD IN CRYPTO
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 关于医疗方面的一些想法 
<Exploiter-h4x0r> I AM THE MOST HIGH
<Exploiter-h4x0r> I AM SO HAPPY ONLY 7 TRILLION FOLLOW LUCIFER
<Exploiter-h4x0r> HAHA
<Exploiter-h4x0r> HAVE FAITH
<Exploiter-h4x0r> YOU BELEIVE NOW
<Exploiter-h4x0r> FOR SOME REASON YOU CAN'T EXPLAIN
<Exploiter-h4x0r> CAUSE I LOVE MY CREATION SO MUCH
<Exploiter-h4x0r> EVEN MY BLOOD AND LIFE I GIVE IT TO YOU
<Exploiter-h4x0r> HOW CAN I GUN YOU TO HELL
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何批量压缩多个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470295 某个文件夹下有几万个文件，如： xxxx-5442.xml yyyy-3849.xml zzzz-2849.xml ...... ...... 要压缩成： xxxx-5442.xml.gz yyyy-3849.xml.gz zzzz-2849.xml.gz 怎么做？求教...... zz: bluescharp — 2015-05-19 19:44
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 不同的终端模拟器，字体间距也不同。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470296 QQ图片20150519200503.jpg QQ图片20150519200511.jpg 求各位达人推荐个轻量级的终端模拟器，显示效果要跟terminology那样正常显示。 谢谢啦。我实在是没办法了。 zz: laughing_chyn — 2015-05-19 20:07
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 推荐硬盘安装Ubuntu的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470297 一个向导式的工具，可以帮助新手从硬盘安装Ubuntu（有windows的前提下） 声明：本人没用过，完全是出于对作者开发热情的支持来安利一下 下载地址：http://sekureco-sekurecodev.stor.sinaapp.com/software/Hard%20D
<^k^>  ─> isk%20Install%20Linux/Hard%20Disk%20Install%20Linux%20V1.0%20Beta.exe 介绍：http://www.sekureco.org/sekureco-devel …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • update-grub 命令执行到 found windows那部分就重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470298 Rt，系统文件都没改过，ubuntu 14.04 加win8/win7三系统，uefi bios zz: shanjunmei — 2015-05-19 21:22
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu无法用ssh代理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470299 我在12.04和14.04上试过，ssh加firefox翻墙，ssh能正常连，但firefox设置后打不开任何网页，报错信息是连接被重置。系统的防火墙都卸载了，还是不行，请教一下是什么问题啊？ zz: linuxdog — 2015-05-19 21:50
<louis_lee> who can give me a Registration Code?
<louis_lee> anyone?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何制作多启动U盘（支持UbuntuKylin 14.10及以后版本） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470304 现在的U盘动辄都是16G，一个U盘只安装一个系统太浪费了，也不方便。以前可以制作多启动U盘，包括了Windows和Ubuntu，可是现在要制作多启动U盘却无法启动UbuntuKylin 14.10及以
<^k^>  ─> 后版本，原因据说是采用了新版的Syslinux。不知道各位兄弟有没好的解决方案？？ zz: fireh …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-20
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 俄罗斯正研发自己的移动系统：基于Jolla的旗鱼系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470305 来源：cnbeta 俄罗斯即将拥有自己的官方移动操作系统。俄罗斯通信部长Nikolai Nikiforo宣布俄罗斯将会基于的Jolla的旗鱼系统（Sailfish OS）打造俄罗斯自家的移动系统。旗鱼系统是基
<^k^>  ─> 于Linux和Mer的开源操作系统，目前在俄罗斯的市场占比超过1%。 此举可能是针对苹果和SAP …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 15.10发布日程公布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470306 来源：IMCN 来自Ubuntu 官方 Wiki 的消息：Ubuntu 15.10 代号 Wily Werewolf 将会在今年10月22日发布。Ubuntu 15.10 将默认使用 Kernel 4.0 或者 Kernel 4.1。同时发布 Kubuntu、 Xubuntu、 Ubuntu GNOME、 Ubuntu MATE、 Ubuntu Studio、 Ubuntu Se
<^k^>  ─> rver、 Lubuntu、 Ubuntu Core Snappy、 Ubuntu Kylin 版本。 重要版本发布日期： 2015年6月25日，Ubuntu …
<Z^C> 早啊 大家
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32205.html 打埋伏 : 一个穿着时髦的大学生,走进一家收费昂贵的法国餐厅,将一张10美元的钞票塞给侍者。 "您要预定哪一张桌子?"满脸笑容的侍者问道。 "一张也不要。"大学生答道,"但是今晚当我带着女朋友来这里的时候,我想请你告诉我们,所
<^k^>  ─> 有桌子都让人订完了。"
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 刚订了魅族MX4 Ubuntu开发者预览版，今天MX4降300，这是坑我们的节奏吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470309 没搞懂魅族这是在干什么，不行就去官网点击申请退款了，希望还来得及。 zz: czopp — 2015-05-20 10:43
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么在UBUNTU14 默认的桌面上双击来执行一个shell文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470310 shell 本身没问题， 可以在终端执行。 搜索来看有说ubuntu 13以后 不支持在图形界面下双击来执行Shell脚本文件了。 如果是这样的话， 是有什么更好的方式来替代这个了吗？ 如果还可
<^k^>  ─> 以的话， 是怎么操作呢？ zz: okgogo2000 — 2015-05-20 10:49
<^k^> 新 云计算 • Ubuntu Advantage Storage (暫譯為 : Ubuntu 優勢儲存) 24-7 雲端儲存服務 新開張 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470311 進一步參閱 http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/storage https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/ ... rage-faqs/ zz: poloshiao — 2015-05-20 11:04
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 嗨你没
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 新员工坐下来了, 咱都没发现?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 老爷们有啥可留意的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 说得对. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我是说我
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你当然该留意
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... ...
<tryit_> iMadper, ssh登录慢的原因除了上次说的UseDNS yes外，还有一个是 GSSAPIAuthentication yes
<iMadper> tryit_: 哦? 这个是干嘛的?
<iMadper> tryit_: kerberos?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 刚安装了Unbuntu14.04，“语言设置”中更新的汉语还没原装的好看，求助大神指导怎样恢复到原装汉语？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470312 如题，求大神指导 zz: Thor很忙 — 2015-05-20 11:23
<QiongMangHuo> tryit_: 高级
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: gaoji
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你WTF了晚上还撸么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你们去我就去啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 应该是去.. cc iMadper
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 应该是去. 
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，这年头高盛还缺IT？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 看看谁还去撸
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 高盛高华?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 去撸烤腰子去.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞赞赞!
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 高盛证券
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 斩斩, 晚上来一起吃饭?
<iMadper> onlylove_: ol, 你也来?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 别闹，我6点半下班
<iMadper> onlylove_: 哦, 那算了. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 妹子咋办
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 带过来
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 一起带去
<BuMangHuo> 太远太远，不去不去
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦对，你欠我一顿饭是吧
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 我想了想，把那活拒了，就算在高盛，外包也没钱赚
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 反了吧?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你丫欠我的好伐
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你也欠啊， 这不能抵消的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来来来
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我也欠?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昂
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那行, 你来吧, 我请
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 今天是什么个思路
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 来来来
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 今天啊, 穷老板发年终奖请大家吃饭洒
<BuMangHuo>  520 啊， 等着跪键盘呢？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 就是吃烤大腰子  隔三差五补一补
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 发奖金了？ 我去看看股市震荡没有
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你没发现大涨...
<BuMangHuo> nnd， 我厂老板最近赚 high 了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没有, 穷老板买断国际石油市场了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 穷老板入市了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 咱俩想办法入籍沙特吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我也许还行
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 带上我啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä½ ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 然后发脸书哭穷去. 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ä½ ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我也可以不吃的!
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我吃牛肉就可以
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你吃过就不洁净了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 他们怎么知道我吃过?!
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 洗啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 像你吃过这么多的, 得把肠子翻出来洗
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ^^^
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我去洗胃, 然后找阿訇聊!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不行, 谁也不能阻挡我入籍沙特!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你不洁净好, 不会被爆
<BuMangHuo> 我住的这村子里面连大腰子都没得卖
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哥的哭穷本领这么高!
<BuMangHuo> 只有小腰子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 晚上来吃?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来来来
<BuMangHuo> 不去不去
<BuMangHuo> 太远了
<BuMangHuo> 我在村子里面住好不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你是不是和 O0XX|Qiong 一样远?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 比他远
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> 你们朝阳群众这么 high
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我想到一个新生意!!!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 打印论文!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 马上就会有很多打印机来!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 咱开个打印店!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 喷墨成本太高
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这倒是...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没有激光的洒...
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 别闹，谁家打印机没有两台理光和柯尼卡，震旦之类的激光大型复印件
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 没那东西，你好意思开打印店
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 你不了解背景啊
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 什么背景
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 有资格加入沙特国籍的主要是沙特目前特别需要的人员如医生、科学家等，特别是电脑、信息软件、电子等方面的专家。原则是沙特急需而其国内又少有的专家。加入沙特国籍的申请人必须在沙特连续住满10年，修改前的规定是满5年。延长了5年是为了申请加入沙特国籍的人士能够更加了解沙特的风俗习惯，更能有效地容入沙特社会。对于
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 看来我真的有戏啊
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 你去沙特作甚
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove__: 哭穷啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没说要宗教信仰啊
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 找个三四个媳妇？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 咋没说...更加了解沙特的风俗习惯，更能有效地容入沙特社
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你连阿拉伯语你好都不会说, 咋入籍
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 个就会
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 哥就会
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你也就会个你好
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 老子分分钟学会
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 老子擅长哭穷. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 哥还会说 大赞辞
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 当然比不过 QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不去, 我的体液不洁净
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 生病都不给我输血
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 像你这种估计要换血才能洁净了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: iMadper只需要把肠子翻出来洗就可以了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你主要问题不是吃猪肉...穆斯林不允许同性恋的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼码
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你主要问题不是吃猪肉...穆斯林不允许同性恋的
 * iMadper 无脑转发
 * QiongMangHuo 做饭去 nnnd
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla Firefox Nightly版默认启用多进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470314 来源：solidot ﻿Firefox朝着正式支持多进程架构迈出了一大步：它的Nightly版开始默认启用多进程。 Firefox的竞争对手IE和Chrome都支持多进程，每个标签一个进程的设计有助于改进浏览器的稳定性，
<^k^>  ─> 一个标签挂起或崩溃不会影响整个浏览器。 Firefox的多进程版本代号为Electrolysis（简写为 …
<onlylove_> 编译个openwrt要那么多硬盘空间，这不科学
<onlylove_> 编译出来连16M都没有！
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 上学的时候做数学题算了一页, 最后答案是"0", 一个意思其实
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我这边能不能编译完还是个事情，刚刚给虚拟机扩了磁盘，谁知道以后下载源码会不会下完整
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 跌到1499了 
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去，这谁这么高调
<BuMangHuo> 搞了 999 朵玫瑰摆公司门口
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  01:01
 * BuMangHuo 过去顺一把 lol
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 确实 可兰经规定某些情况下可以吃猪肉 但是没有任何规定说某些情况下可以 吃鸡巴
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 老司机
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 业务要熟练 辩论才能叼
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 赞业务熟练
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: mc里猪怎么繁殖?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper “亲爱的你别生气，我学傻 逼说话给你听。” “真的吗？” “真的吗？”
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 某男和女朋友吵架冷战了，想和好，但她不理，于是给她支付宝转了520元，然后又转1314元。不久她发来一条信息：有诚意的话，一句话不要分开两次说。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<nyfair> 尼玛，rust编译个hello world，生成的可执行文件竟然有2Mb
<nyfair> 沫子啦都在干些啥
<onlylove__> 我觉得如果我少install点package，应该节约不少安装时间
<onlylove__> 这时间光浪费在download了
 * tryit 节日泛滥了……
<nyfair> onlylove__: 牛牛，为什么rust编译个hello world，生成的文件都那么大
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道啊，大概自带lib和runtime了
<tryit> nyfair, 静态编译
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: linux下面也有600K
<onlylove> 这太大了
<iIlL10Oo> 32位
<iIlL10Oo> golang 小
<nyfair> 我现在知道为什么有那么多g粉可以无视g婊违法事实了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 赚钱的生意 : 一个年轻人对一个大富翁说:"我能给您介绍一桩可以赚50万法郎的生意吗?""很好,"百万富翁说,"你说给我听听。""听说,谁如果娶您的女儿,你就将给他100万法郎。""一点不假。""而我呢,我娶她只要50万法郎。"
 * onlylove 求openwrt牛牛指点如何配置config
<nyfair> 隔壁有个歌词插件，跟很多插件冲突，但是尼玛用得人多。现在完全是那个歌词插件引起的崩溃，居然提issue要我改掉来迁就
<nyfair> 我跑上人家论坛去质问，人家抬手把我禁言了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你找其他插件作者，
<onlylove> nyfair: 他们不迁就你就不管，won't fix
<onlylove> nyfair: 他们是用软件呢，还是用插件呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看，g婊用得人多，所以哪怕它犯法，依然一堆人视而不见
<nyfair> onlylove: 一个道理
<onlylove_> nyfair: 为啥firefox的自动检测编码没法打开
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这说法根本不成立
<onlylove_> nyfair: 每次都要手动换编码
<nyfair> onlylove: no idea
<nyfair> onlylove_: 举个例子，傻逼们玩dota2，发现输入法输入不了汉字，就骂输入法垃圾
<nyfair> onlylove: 这关输入法屁事，游戏的输入模块写的垃圾
<happyaron> nyfair: 所以我没玩dota
<happyaron> nyfair: 直接玩了不支持输入法的美服lol...
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: http://translate.google.cn/translate_tts?ie=UTF-8&tl=zh-CN&textlen=39&q=%E8%BF%99%E4%B8%AA%E6%96%B9%E4%BE%BF
<botK>  ⇪ t: type=audio/mpeg ; 长度=4.64 KiB
<iIlL10Oo> dota2, 我换了google输入法
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我刚编译完openwrt，NND，小米那破玩意儿，卖硬件凑合，软件垃圾到家，路由不就指望软件么
<onlylove__> happyaron: 有空把编译好的固件带回去，刷掉
<onlylove__> happyaron: 昨晚上折腾那小米路由的固件，郁闷死
<onlylove__> happyaron: 还不如tplink
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: lol
<onlylove__> happyaron: 统计当前文件夹大小的命令是啥来着，ls -al给我个4096
<nyfair> happyaron: 事实是，设计良好的游戏UI模块，都支持最起码的系统输入法调用
<onlylove__> happyaron: du？
<tryit_> onlylove__, ls -ld .
<onlylove__> tryit_: thanks
<tryit_> onlylove__, du也可以的
<nyfair> happyaron: 麻痹windows自带的输入法都不能打字，非要用什么搜狗/度婊，这尼玛你说里面有没有利益问题
<tryit_> onlylove__, du -s
<tryit_> onlylove__, 或者du -sh
<nyfair> onlylove__: 右键->属性->文件夹大小
<onlylove> nyfair: 我连file manager都没装
<onlylove> nyfair: console下面
<nyfair> onlylove: - -
<onlylove> tryit_: du -s是我要的那个
<onlylove> tryit_: 以前用df用惯了
<tryit_> onlylove, ……我也经常搞混
<onlylove> nyfair: 我突然想起来，我用ftp客户端连上看下就好了！
 * onlylove 需要给智商充值
<nyfair> onlylove: - -
<lainme> 如何充值，求介绍
<onlylove_> ……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • sudo chown -R weber:weber /usr/lib weber为普通用户 悲剧了!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470317 由于本人菜鸟一枚、做java几年了一直想在linux下搞搞环境学学开源的项目、最近安装了Ubuntu系统感觉非常爽、一些开发环境在一些前辈的引导下 顺利搭建好了。由于本人linux基础
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItG1ing: ping
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 做咩
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItG1ing: liu yankan理智了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好久的事儿了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 去哪了?
<HowIsItG1ing> o
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 过完年她就不在了
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 我上次去办公室就说了啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 母鸡
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItG1ing: qunale?
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 还让你去当架构师来着
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 你猜
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItG1ing: 摸摸?
<onlylove> 做java几年了自称菜鸟，NND现代人真可怕
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 木有，她打那来
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItG1ing: 那去哪了?
<HowIsItG1ing> O0XX|Qiong: 你再猜
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啷个?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没事
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼码
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ç´ è´¨
<gfxmode> 拜各位人参淫家
<gfxmode> onlylove: HelloWorld写的飞起
<nyfair> 妞妞们好
<BuMangHuo> momo
<BuMangHuo> 今天的话题是啥来着
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我编译的openwrt为何没有factory.bin，难道因为目标路由本身就是openwrt的，所以不用？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 今天话题啊，忘了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我靠，我没有编译过啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你玩这么大了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 靠&你都直接刷的么
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: Qiong老板
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 昂
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 乖
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 然后手动装luci？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 很少用 luci 嘛
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 为毛自己编译？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 现在刷了之后自带 luci 的
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: openwrt没提供下载
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 为啥没提供下载
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 没提供我那路由的下载，不为啥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 那你编译的时候，怎么配置的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: Qiong老板
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 它没提供就是不支持吧？
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 这么牛逼的硬件？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我试过直接选target，然后默认配置，这样就没有
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: 牛逼毛线，买了第二天想退货
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 小心变砖，真的
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: openwrt-ramips-mt7620-xiaomi-miwifi-mini-squashfs-sysupgrade
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 支持的都编出来给下载了
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: 变砖就变砖，变砖我买netgear去
<BuMangHuo> netgear 信号太差
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: netgear信号差没信号好的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你敢说4300信号差？
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 4300也没好到哪去，内置天线
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: 你非要引出BMC来？
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove_: 看过ap之后我都不信无线路由了
<onlylove_> HowIsItG1ing: 你赢了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我又不是没有 4300
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你多大房子
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 跟大小没关系，隔墙就不行
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 碉堡啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你那墙，里面铁丝网吧
<BuMangHuo> 不知道
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那就是承重墙
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 反正里面东西不少
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 胡萝卜 你从来不看wiki的 ?
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我听说小米作死开罪恩山的斑竹了
<BuMangHuo> 然后他们做了啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • ubuntu1504播放avi视频一黑一闪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470318 ubuntu1504播放avi视频一黑一闪，换过mpv或vlc，都一样。 zz: dba_xyx — 2015-05-20 15:29
<BuMangHuo> 恩山没有小米有钱吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 恩山是没小米有钱，可是恩山无线比小米强太多
<QiongMangHuo> 恩山是啥
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 某个论坛吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1022830-1-1.html
<botK> onlylove: ⇪ 重新更新 不要以为你是小米，做路由就可以挑战底线！！ - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz! 
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 恩山无线
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove: 买小米的东西…… 想不开嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 上面基本都在抄抄抄
<onlylove> HowIsItG1ing: 当时是想不开，买了就想开了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我固件编译好了，有空刷上去，没factory不爽
<happyaron> lol
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 牛牛
<onlylove> happyaron: 听说小米还偷偷上传用户数据，不知道那块功能写在哪里
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: openwrt可以添加一个ssid不？
<nyfair> onlylove: 米1和米2不是开源了么
<BuMangHuo> 可以啊
<BuMangHuo> 好像可以
<onlylove> nyfair: 米1米2和米路由没半毛钱关系，哦不，有，他们一个公司的，
<nyfair> onlylove: 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Xubuntu 15.04 面板上有两个输入法图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470319 咋办？ zz: yufw — 2015-05-20 15:39
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，把SMA说错成BMC，今天又丢人了
<happyaron> 不要太在乎恩山神马的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<onlylove__> happyaron: 反正我折腾那mini很不爽，而且恢复出厂需要很长时间，问题是我什么都没改，就设置了个密码
<nevergiveup> gfxmode: hello
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 你老板最近很忙?
<onlylove___> QiongMangHuo: HowIsItG1ing不就是自己的老板么
<gfxmode> nevergiveup: 你好
 * QiongMangHuo 下楼买点吃的
<iIlL10Oo> 已经刷了 dd-wrt 的路由器，怎么刷 open-wrt ?
<gfxmode> nevergiveup: mIRC可以设置不同昵称不同颜色；被提起时，颜色显示响铃
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 怎么说？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 找他有点事儿, 没在办公室 发邮件也没回....
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 大概忙吧，今天1：1都没跟我聊
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 不知道下周能不能聊了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: 你这nick能不能行
<MikeCao> QiongMangHuo, 砸了
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: nick跳来跳去的
<onlylove> 热毙了，这空调不好用啊
<MikeCao> QiongMangHuo, 用的bip
<MikeCao> 理论上不掉先啊
<MikeCao> 掉线的啊
<QiongMangHuo> MikeCao: nick变来变去
<onlylove> MikeCao: 理论上，理论和实际差距不大
<nevergiveup> gfxmode:设置太麻烦
<gfxmode> nevergiveup: 嗯，有点麻烦，网上有许多设置教程，照着设置就可以了
<QiongMangHuo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=470278
<botK>  ⇪ t: 最近阿逗逼送了我一套正版PS，要我为flash写一篇洗地文 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair 
<yunfan> 送ps有个毛用 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 晚上来吃饭撒
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你可否问下同事 ubuntu版的mx4是否硬件上跟android的没区别？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没区别 我们这边可以把普通的刷成ubuntu的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 而且 买ubuntu的, 也降价成1499了, 发货价1499
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩 来啊来啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是说没货了嘛 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 难道降价了又有货了?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 是啊 卖完了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 当时预定的那些 都改1499了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你们那边普通的刷成ubuntu 需要特殊手段否？ 如果不需要 那我就买一个android版来用用 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 需要
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 什么样的特殊手段？ 去找硬件解锁码？？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 买个mx4不错, 用一年淘汰之后刷ubuntu玩玩
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我草 要你能给我刷才行啊 你要是需要特殊手段刷 万一一年后特殊手段无效了 我咋办
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 特殊手段是一段魔咒, 而且要焚香沐浴更衣一周杜绝X生活
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你刷过么 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 问 O0XX|Qiong 
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 可能随便刷mx4到ubuntu?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 可以
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 没什么特殊要求？？
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> 要是没有的话 那我去买个mx4
<yunfan> 刚好现在现货
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 也不能说没有
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 有个NDA的东西...
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 说话说完整 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 刷通用版rom可以联通移动2/3/4G全支持
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我只有移动的号 :]
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: nda的坑是怎么回事 ?
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 就是不能给你
<BuMangHuo> 不是，今天是个什么活动啊？ O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 三个人去撸
<BuMangHuo> 贵司今天发奖金了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 一起去撸啊
<nyfair> 妞妞
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 艹 这个是个大坑啊  cc QiongMangHuo 
<nyfair> yunfan: 啊逗比的ps本来就是免费的
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 那我买到手普通的mx4 只能邮寄给你们给我刷成ubuntu phone?
<nyfair> yunfan: 新版收费旧版免费
<yunfan> nyfair: 我觉得他们搞云平台是最坏算的  毕竟渲染的东西对计算要求还是很高的
<yunfan> 划算 
<nyfair> yunfan: 有啊，3dmax maya都有着功能
<yunfan> nyfair: 我记得以前在游戏公司 美工专门有个机器搞渲染 而且还超级慢
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: iMadper http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/63ee9e7cgw1esasycy96bj20r90ewgpl.jpg
 * O0XX|Qiong 万能的淘宝
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛送我手机
<yunfan> nyfair: 我靠 我在看那个adobe的洗地文 看口气感觉是你 以看作者 果然是你 
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 如何 可能帮我刷机？ 能的话留个地址 我买了快递到你们公司
<yunfan> 顺便帮我开个root
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 不能答应你..我得问问
<nyfair> yunfan: 说实话，我压根不是这么想的
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 这就是魅族的 蛋糕撒把苍蝇的策略了 
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.zhihu.com/question/29759817
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 参与阿里巴巴集团新员工的破冰是一种什么样的体验？ - X是一种怎样的体验 - 知乎 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 啥?
<yunfan> 像我这种 html5粉 居然硬是让你们这鬼政策给弄成路人
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 你们明明苦于开发者不足 又锁住nda不放 这就好像蛋糕上撒了把苍蝇一样 你明白我的感觉？
<jack-zhang> 大家好 这是我的ipv6 路由表 https://p.6core.net/p/CyZozrJ9d9MtB8Tg3hpRTDtc 它有两个默认路由 但为什么每一次它都优先选择eth0来转发呢。并且问题出在eth0是没办法将包成功发出去的。。。
<botK> jack-zhang: ⇪ type=text/plain; charset=utf-8 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 估计会发布镜像给你刷吧
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 等等
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 磨叽
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan:莫急
<yunfan> nyfair: 我知道 因为最后说了 60%的真实感受 但是 html5确实也不是那么叼  尤其是webgl
<nevergiveup>  O0XX|Qiong:确实万能
<yunfan> 但我觉得这是发行版的问题 你看android的webgl支持就没问题 
<jack-zhang> 有人么？
<botK> jack-zhang:点点点.  04:49
<jack-zhang> 有人可以帮忙么？
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 这不是趁着他降价到1k5以下赶紧入么 何况我现在天天用gprs 用得出火啊  急需个能上4G能装逼的主力机
<jack-zhang> botk，大家好 这是我的ipv6 路由表 https://p.6core.net/p/CyZozrJ9d9MtB8Tg3hpRTDtc 它有两个默认路由 但为什么每一次它都优先选择eth0来转发呢。并且问题出在eth0是没办法将包成功发出去的。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 那就买
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 瞎 你没答应给我刷机 我才不上当呢 我以前上过无数次电子产品的当了 这次我要听你承诺给我刷我才买 
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 那你等我问问吧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 主力机刷成ubuntu... 没有微信没有支付宝啊 怎么主力?
<iMadper> jack-zhang: 有两个默认路由???
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 好
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我有个电信号码的备用机啊 
<jack-zhang> iMadper，对metric值一样
<iMadper> jack-zhang: metric也一样, 那我就不知道了...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 没有微信那就不用呗 我对微信没那么依赖 也就睡觉前用下 
<nyfair> yunfan: 对的，但是android上是原生opengl es，windows上它可以选opengl也可以选directx，但是g婊不干。他要继续用opengl es然后又搞了个轮子把opengl es翻译成directx
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 等你的好消息
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个轮子wine很多年前就干的更好了
<yunfan> nyfair: wine好像dx模拟得不行吧 要不怎么有那个专门模拟dx的项目 
<yunfan> nyfair: 再说了 是微软要自己搞一套dx的 我记得opengl比dx早来着 
<nevergiveup> QiongMangHuo :看到了这个：我公司是阿里巴巴诚信通代理商也学阿里这套，分别是真心话和大冒险，真心话会问女生穿什么颜色内裤，有没有穿等，男生的话会问些，手淫的动作做爱的动作，我也搞不东为啥会有这种破冰，我当时大冒险和一个200斤女生拥吻左7圈右7圈 妈逼那是我我初吻耶 @/#Ô*
<nyfair> yunfan: 是啊，曾经opengl2.1秒杀directx7啊，但是从direct9开始就倒过来了
<QiongMangHuo> nevergiveup: 请允悲
<jack-zhang> iMadper，它在某些时候会选择 ppp0来转发这是能正常工作的 但很多时候都选eth0 然后就不行了
<nyfair> yunfan: wine都能在android上跑大菠萝2了还不够好，你让chrome firefox跑跑看
<nyfair> yunfan: 他两跑个quake1都只能10fps
<jack-zhang> 之前好像有个在这个channel 的 在澳大利亚的哥们碰到过这样的问题 有人知道是哪个大神么？
<yunfan> nevergiveup: 我就是看到阿里有这种玩法 所以坚决不去阿里系
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个干我毛事啊 
<nyfair> yunfan: 不干你屁事，告诉你wine干得比g婊和沫子啦好
<yunfan> nyfair: 那只是个别软件实现问题 
<yunfan> 跟标准没关系 
<nyfair> yunfan: 移动平台走opengl es当然没关系，桌面平台还走这条路？
<nyfair> 不会用opengl也该会用directx吧
<nevergiveup> yunfan:哈哈
<yunfan> nyfair: 可以啊  减少点乱七八糟的 让硬件好实现点嘛 就跟 risc的思路那样 
<yunfan> 昨天看ia-32的指令码构成 把我给惊呆了 好搓
<nyfair> yunfan: 怎么可能，为移动平台定制的标准非要套用到pc上，怎么可能做得好
<nyfair> yunfan: 金融业都这样，你还真把阿里当技术公司？
<nevergiveup> 电商
<nevergiveup> 阿里的新人破冰问题：
<nevergiveup> 初次访问发生在几点几分？ 
<nevergiveup> 完全打开首页花费多少时间？ 
<nevergiveup> 是否浏览完整个首页后再去找login入口？ 
<nevergiveup> 找login入口花了多少时间？ 
<nevergiveup> 是否在服务器提示下找到入口？ 
<nevergiveup> 在找到真正login页面之前，是否误入后台login页面？ 
<nevergiveup> 是否使用XX助手找到入口？ 
<botK> nevergiveup:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> nevergiveup:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nevergiveup> ok，没注意
<yunfan> nyfair: 我只是觉得标准可以简单点 快点 把feature留给软件实现 
<yunfan> nevergiveup: 这些无所谓吧  不过话说回来 假如阿里给我开高新 我不介意去真心话环节欺骗他们 
<yunfan> 我才不受愚蠢的游戏规则限制呢
<nyfair> +1
<nyfair> 知乎这种娱乐平台看看就算了
<yunfan> 草泥马 fuck you
<nyfair> 说实话，知乎吵架的难度比百度贴吧还低
<nevergiveup> 额。。。
<nyfair> 知乎上有很多傻逼洋洋洒洒给以找一堆论据，然后你都不用反驳的，直接从他的论据里找句话就能打他脸
<nevergiveup> 因为大家都要装逼呀
<nyfair> nevergiveup: 都是半吊子在吹
<yunfan> 知乎本来就是营销平台嘛 nyfair 你怎么看果壳？
<nyfair> yunfan: 挺好的呀，小众，有定位，亏不了本
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 我想听你喷果壳
<nevergiveup> 异次元 感觉不错
<nyfair> yunfan: 两个我都没账号，但是果壳的文章更有营养
<yunfan> nyfair: 我靠 你三句不喷我难受啊 
<nyfair> yunfan: 谈g婊就行了
<yunfan> 那不行 
<nyfair> yunfan: 虽然我脸皮厚，但我还是有好胜心的，没喷到点被反杀的蠢事我坚决不干
<nyfair> yunfan: 我喷东西不管对错，至少得有理有据
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没看出来 你只是拿着锤子 找个像钉子的东西敲而已 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 搞定了?
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没啊. 
<yunfan> 一号店可真狗屎啊 居然在linux下chrome上页面错位 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 靠, 等着撸呢
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 连workaround都没. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 我也想去吃串了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: http://item.yhd.com/item/32235905?tc=3.1.5.32235905.4&tp=51.%E8%B5%B7%E6%B3%A1%E9%85%92.124.0.34.KpkdH9r-11-6X^8u   这个能喝不 ?
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 马天尼 ASTI 阿斯蒂 意大利进口DOCG红酒 葡萄酒 爱之湾桃红甜起泡酒 香槟 750ml*2-1号店 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 香槟....
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有个毛喝得啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 几点到?
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3775341701
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ 谁说裤裆不能藏手榴弹的？_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我这不是乡下人不懂嘛
<yunfan> nyfair: 再爽一次嘛
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper O0XX|Qiong mx4值得买吗？现在
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我不喜欢喝, 你不如买点葡萄酒, 喝也行做菜也行
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 我用着蛮好的
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 价钱呢？
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 会不会过几天就出mx5？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 没关注最近的手机啊我... 不过年初1799+89保险买的, 一点也不觉得贵
<iMadper> HowIsItG1ing: 不值. 我已经是mx4黑了
<onlylove_> yunfan: QiongMangHuo又给你传播啥资产阶级调调了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 普通酒上过三次当 没喝过好喝的
<HowIsItG1ing> iMadper: 加上ubuntu touch也不值么？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 劳动人民也想去那资产阶级的花床上躺一躺啊 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 进口红酒价格虚高, 不如就买张裕解百纳
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 更不值了那就
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<yunfan> iMadper: 因为价格跌到1499了 ?
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 弄个魅蓝可能不错
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 喝喝不错, 调汁儿做菜也不错
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你们山东产的是哪个来着  我其实是担心兑的酒  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 张裕啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 几点到那儿啊
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 张裕好像就是烟台的？
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 貌似没长城好喝
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: 几点到哪儿啊?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 是烟台的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你觉得贵省哪个葡萄酒好？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我想喝起泡的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对葡萄酒没研究
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 下班也得六点了, 约6点40?
<yunfan> onlylove: 其他的呢 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 卧槽? 那么晚?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有那么慢么你俩过去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 从公司过去要多久?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 打车十分钟
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 上次打车半小时吧?
<onlylove> yunfan: 山东的酒么，其实一直就那样，和其他省的不好比
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 上次堵
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 今天不堵?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你们可以走别的路线啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 大曲?
<onlylove> yunfan: 山东酒和其他省的香型不一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 有些东西没法比
<yunfan> onlylove: 听你这么说你是喝白酒的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那个芝麻香的景阳春，我真不知道他咋回事
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu后无法重新安装系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470320 确切的是无法从USB、光驱等启动。 事情是这样的： 我首先安装了win8.1系统； 然后安装了ubuntu15.04系统； 在ubuntu系统安装过程中，好像提示了是否修改电脑的启动方式，并且系统建设修改为只通过uefi
<onlylove_> yunfan: 但是大学那阵子研究过
<onlylove_> yunfan: 太高度数没喝过，不过老白干那确实不错，比济南那头的啥百脉泉强多了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵 你上过大学？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 百脉泉那货，三十多度，还TM上头
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 喂喂喂
<onlylove_> yunfan: 说的好像你没上似的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 来公司呗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 麻烦, 我坐公交就直接过去了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我倒是宁愿当初没上大学啊  这样我可以更牛逼
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 你们又要腐败？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你大改是喝上假酒了 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 是啊 补补
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不，百脉泉就那样，十几块的酒，你指望啥
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你要想要更损的，我还有
<onlylove_> yunfan: 秦池，景阳春这算好的，不过那时候也就喝过这几个，剩下的都是外省的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 十几块的就是兑的啊  你还指望喝原浆?
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: 补完找 O0XX|Qiong 大保健？
<yunfan> 过年我在家作陪了下 发现有个百来块的白酒还行 
<yunfan> 没有那种我讨厌的煤油味
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果那么说的话，除开那些啥剑南春金六福，还真没喝过正经货
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，那些也是喝不起的，经济能力不够
<dream> 大家好
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那我也该出发了?
<botK> dream:点点点.  05:54
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 走过去? 你认路就行
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 国展 管氏翅吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 昂
<dream> 大家都是那个城市的，我目前在北京
<onlylove> 诶，土豪马呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44137
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | AMD证实第一代HBM显卡有4GB显存限制
<yunfan> onlylove: 五粮液我试过 也还行 但是那个就太贵了 我只能喝百元左右的 
<yunfan> dream: 我在斯德哥尔摩
<dream> <yunfan>: 好地方
<yunfan> dream: 恩 只要你信 我也可以来自月球
<dream> <yunfan>:好吧，我知道了
<yunfan> 买了个小白板
<dream> 正在学习xchat-gnome手册
<dream> 昵称
<dream> 怎么成为这个频道的成员？
<dream> chrome 不能播放网页视频，这个问题有人遇到过吗？怎么解决呢？
<lxz> 15.04 镜像 u盘启动失败了。
<wwu> yunfan: 你在斯京啊
<wwu> yunfan: 在工作吗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 光电鼠标有时候无法正常加电 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470323 ubuntu系统启动时，有的时候鼠标在开机后能正常使用； 有的时候开机后鼠标灯不亮，无法使用 但是触摸板可以正常使用 我的鼠标灯从按开机键到grub界面一直都是亮的 这是什么原因？ ----------------
<^k^>  ─> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 笔记本：HP Probook 440 G1 …
<maxwell_> 大神们，有出气儿的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 呼
<wwu> yo
<yunfan> wwu: 呵呵 你信？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好久没看到 ofan了
<knownbad> 可能換工作了吧？
<knownbad> 不然就是讓美國大媽收了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以就不上irc了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠不管被没被收都坚持上irc呢
<knownbad> 松鼠还没工作吧？
<knownbad> 好似有监控到你们的对话。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 监控什么对话
<knownbad> 吹吹罢了。
<knownbad> 刚刚发现松鼠的繁体字居然是鬆鼠。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你到底是不是来自台湾的啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真失败
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-21
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 怎样共享主机目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470325 在虚拟机linuxminy17中，使用如下命令，就可以共享主机的目录 执行命令：sudo mount -t vboxsf vt ~/222 其中的vt是主机对应的目录，222是虚拟机的目录。 实践成功。 但是，同样的设置，在虚拟机xubnutu14.0.4.1中就
<^k^>  ─> 出现问题： 执行命令后，系统显示： 选区_445.png 什么问题？ zz: xwp911 — 2015-05-21 8:32
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 截图一张纪念，哥要升级到15.04了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470326 工作区 1_027.png zz: tracyone — 2015-05-21 9:19
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求一个自动关机的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470328 1、自动检测是否电池供电； 2、检测电量是否很低 ; 3、如电池供电而且电量很低自动关机。 zz: iamcook84 — 2015-05-21 9:28
<O0XX> HowIsItG1ing: 你下周三去不撒?
<iMadper> HowIsItG1ing: 你下周三去不撒?
<iMadper> O0XX: 去哪儿爱?
<iMadper> O0XX: 去哪儿啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: 有个docker的meetup
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦... ...
<jackness> 吃饭了 
<tryit> iMadper, 平时的代码自己写测试例程吗？
<jackness> tryit: 测试例程？
<jackness> tryit: 你们都自己写吗？
<tryit> jackness, 不然呢
<jackness> 吃饭了啊
<jackness> tryit: 你现在都写些什么程序啊？
<tryit> jackness, .
<jackness> tryit: 你们好厉害啊，我都不会写程序
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道啊, 我不怎么写程序啊... 最近写的是一个shell脚本, 没写单元测试... 
<jackness> iMadper: 你真厉害，还会写shell脚本，我都是抄袭书上写脚本
<iMadper> jackness: 我一边查语法一边写
<jackness> iMadper: 好吧，起码你还会查语法
<tryit> jackness, 有意思吗一直黑
<jackness> tryit: 我没有黑任何人啊，你们都是大神级别的
<tryit> iMadper, shell脚本我最近也经常写
<tryit> iMadper, 你现在已经升级到架构模式了……
<iMadper> tryit: 毛, 我现在已经是每天主要负责插拔usb了
<tryit> iMadper, 还是幸福，我们现在都禁用USB
<O0XX> iMadper: 插拔侠
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 插拔侠
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:30
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 禁用 usb？玩这么大？
<BuMangHuo> 禁用网络已经很不爽了
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 有外网机子
<jackness> 额。。
<jackness> 你们这么惨
<jackness> 连网络都禁用
<O0XX> tryit: 能上t66y么/
<jackness> 那你们能搞什么啊
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 哦对，不让用 usb 就不能用无线鼠标，特别不开心
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 最烦线了
<BuMangHuo> 可惜无线鼠标好像没有 ps/2 的
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你们太惨了
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 屏幕上面没有按监控就算良心老板了吧
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 我听说过实时屏幕监控的呢
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 晕死 ；屏幕也要监控 那你们上什么班啊
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 不是坐牢吗？
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 又不是强制的
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 可以辞职啊
<BuMangHuo> 跟坐牢还是有区别的
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你们不是可以上irc吗 应该没有禁用网络啊
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 俩电脑
<BuMangHuo> 码字儿的电脑不让上网，代码漏洞太多，怕别人看见
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你上班还两个电脑啊
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 至少俩
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你太牛了 简直就是fbi工作啊
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 运筹帷幄的样子
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 对吧
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 我也觉得是呢
 * BuMangHuo 派手下谢特工去灭了  jackness cc iMadper
<jackness> 额。。。
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 怕了？
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 怕了，你们太厉害，我这个小菜鸟该怎么办
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1esb1583xj9j20g109f74u.jpg
<jackness> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1esb1583xj9j20g109f74u.jpg
<jackness> 都用windows10了吗
<jackness> 太牛了
<jackness> 我还没升级呢
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Linux多线程中如何获取线程时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470329 Linux中利用gettimeofday()获取系统时间，再计算时间差值，将这个时间差值作为线程的运行时间是不准确的。因为Linux是多任务并行的。 举例来说系统同时在运行线程A,B,C。现在要计算线程A中某
<^k^>  ─> 一任务的时间，在任务开始利用gettimeofday()函数获取时间，在任务结束时再利用gettimeofda …
<BuMangHuo> test
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:57
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://law.ustc.edu.cn/News.php?id=21
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 中国科学院大气成分与光学重点实验室 LAW 
<QiongMangHuo> shuduo_: http://law.ustc.edu.cn/News.php?id=21
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 作大死
<shuduo_> haha
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.baike.com/wiki/海猪
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 微百科_互动百科 
<hamo> .
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: hamo iMadper 乃们用company vpn么？ 为毛我连上了但是啥包都走不通？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 用不起 没有networkmanager
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> HowIsItG1ing: 用不起, 我也没有nm
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给你介绍妹子? 还是等等再介绍?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 我现在ssh还能用 不理那个vpn
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 有简历的. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 来来来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 要不等俩月?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不然你够用?
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 先给你看看简历? 然后等你需要了再介绍你俩认识?
 * iMadper <- 拉皮条模式开启
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 来来来
 * wiiw 拉皮条模式开启
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 邮箱. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: adam.lee@canonical
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 92年的, 是不是有点儿小?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我是说, 让你看邮箱!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我当然知道你邮箱了....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 已经发过去了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 大一岁了 \o/
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 口以?
<hamo> M04: 照片看一哈
<M04> hamo: 发给李老板了, 去他工位看吧
<M04> hamo: 你都一把年纪了, 还在乎这个
<M04> QiongMangHuo: hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b8b73ba1gw1esbr0lmqv5g204406ib2a.gif
<botK> M04: ⇪ image/gif 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nFCIa-z3AABffRFazTwAALrEAK2gS0AAF-V097.jpg 小罗开瓶器
<QiongMangHuo> M04: http://weibo.com/1862961765/CiIzfuBvM#_rnd1432186127938
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Sina Visitor System 
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: ^^
<M04> BuMangHuo: 从公司拿了个P2214, 感觉也还可以. 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 不考虑颜色正不正之类的, 用起来还可以
<M04> QiongMangHuo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTYwNjczMzA0.html
<botK> M04: ⇪ Little Girl's Hilarious Reaction When Her Tooth Gets Pulled Out—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 有声音的
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 很赞!
<M04> QiongMangHuo: http://v2ex.com/t/192404#reply41
<botK>  ⇪ t: 小 SaaS 公司招 Full Stack 偏 Python 后端, 全 Remote 工作, 20k - V2EX
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 我就说的这个
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 哦. 
<M04> QiongMangHuo: sars
<M04> hamo: 新加坡挂了?
<M04> 好了又
<nyfair> 尼玛，为什么我看的reddit原文和ccav小编winterlscoming翻译的意思完全相反
<nyfair> 是我英文有问题还是ccav有问题
<BuMangHuo> M04: 壕
<M04> BuMangHuo: .. ....
 * BuMangHuo 求送闲置显示器
<hamo> M04: 新加坡挂了...
<HowIsItG1ing> QiongMangHuo: v2ex又搬回国内了？
<HowIsItG1ing> BuMangHuo: 猴总好像有
<M04> hamo: 现在好了吧?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItG1ing: 他的好像送出去了已经 cc freeflying 
 * HowIsItG1ing 完全不知道vpn怎么了，重启一个看看
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 啥
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 显示器送出去了？
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 送出去了啊
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 秒送啊
<BuMangHuo> |||
<BuMangHuo> 下轮抢购记得提前通知啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助: Ubuntu每次待机后,登录循环 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470331 问题描述: Ubuntu 14.04,出现开机时就自动登录上,不用输入密码.当待机唤醒后又出现登录界面,但是输入密码后,总是提示不合法.重启后又自动登录进入系统. .xsession-errors的内容如下: Script for ibus started
<^k^>  ─> at run_im. init: unity-settings-daemon main process ended, respawning init: hud main process (1360) terminated with s …
<BuMangHuo> 你们刚才发的妹子的照片呢
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 还不错的说
<BuMangHuo> hamo: fw 我啊 cc M04 QiongMangHuo 
<M04> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<M04> BuMangHuo: 介绍给 QiongMangHuo 了啊, 不能给你看了, 给你看就被你先斩杀了. 
<BuMangHuo> M04: 我又不要联系方式
<M04> BuMangHuo: ... ... 
<nyfair> 尼玛，我也要
 * BuMangHuo 求介绍妹子
<freeflying> nyfair: 你要啥
 * nyfair 求介绍妹子
 * hamo 求介绍妹子
<M04> BuMangHuo: 看msg
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 看msg
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 昂
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 你发的这个不是上次发过的么
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 她的电话号码还是之前那个么
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 上次没发过吧?
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 发了啊
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 你斩过了已经?
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 大腿根有一个痣的嘛
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 我不记得有啊
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 你没仔细看嘛
<QiongMangHuo> ..........
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo https://github.com/huangcheng/opendmm
<botK>  ⇪ f: huangcheng/opendmm · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ^^
<nyfair> hamo: 赞美老司机
<hamo> nyfair: 呵呵哒
<nyfair> hamo: 尼玛，我不看片啊，这个不支持搜索游戏和小本子
<nyfair> hamo: 快帮我提issue
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 1024
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 不过没给磁力链接啊
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 笨，用11区的下载工具
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: bt早就死了
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 不知道 11 区用什么下载工具啊
<nyfair> http://perfectdark-jp.net/setting/pd_down.html
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ パーフェクトダークのダウンロード - Perfect Dark 
<nyfair> https://github.com/Alliance-Network/Amoeba
<botK>  ⇪ f: Alliance-Network/Amoeba · GitHub
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 用这两个
<BuMangHuo> .bat ? win 的？
<nyfair> pd是win的，amoeba是.net的
<BuMangHuo> 为啥掉线了
<M04> BuMangHuo: hamo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/29625979#answer-14434617
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: netsplit
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 艹，蓝牙又挂了
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 完全没反应了这次
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 嗯哼
<M04> hamo: QiongMangHuo: https://github.com/huangcheng/opendmm  
<botK>  ⇪ f: huangcheng/opendmm · GitHub
<M04> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/huangcheng/opendmm
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 刚白老板发了啊
<M04> QiongMangHuo:  哦? 我没注意看
<M04> 哦, 没发给我...
<BuMangHuo> 我去 firefox hello 是个什么鬼
<M04> BuMangHuo: 一点就会有鬼出来...
<BuMangHuo> 对的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 哈默没来?
<M04> hamo: 你没来?
<hamo> M04: 没来啊
<yunfan> hamo: 帮我问了没?
<hamo> yunfan: 哪这么快..
<BuMangHuo> pencil 这货画原型图就很不错啊
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 你没来？
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 来了啊
<yunfan> hamo: 你们厂办事可真是媲美衙门啊
<hamo> yunfan: 必须的...
<hamo> yunfan: 威风堂堂
<yunfan> hamo: 那老子就等你们的文件精神指示吧
<wwu> yunfan: 我以为你在斯京了。我之前一直在那
<nyfair> hamo: 威風堂々
<yunfan> wwu: 现在呢?
<wwu> yunfan: 巴塞罗那
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 连接USB设备提示not enough host controller resources for new device http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470333 求助：Ubuntu12.04.1 内核Linux3.10.20 ,安装在INTEL Q85平台上，连接中兴MF831，提示not enough host controller resources for new device state，如何解决？ zz: wanghwh — 2015-05-21 14:37
<yunfan> wwu: 为毛从高冷地区跑到屌丝聚集地?
<wwu> yunfan: 哈哈，因为女朋友在西班牙
<yunfan> wwu: 为毛你女朋友要去西班牙这种地方 去西班牙还不如去甘肃呢
<yunfan> 西班牙基本上等同于我们安徽省 额 
<wwu> yunfan: 哈哈哈，因为这里有海
<nyfair> http://burntsushi.net/stuff/wtfpl-strip.jpg
<yunfan> 西欧主要国家不都有海嘛 看来还是因为西班牙不要英语分吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 3 minutes听过么？
<wwu> 因为学的就是西班牙语
<nyfair> 巴塞罗那比起西班牙其他地方还是好很多的，什么时候独立就好了
<nyfair> 可怜的驴教后裔
<yunfan> 学西班牙语有什么钱途？
<wwu> 天气比北欧好太多了
<yunfan> 难道去给老墨做翻译 
<wwu> 都是外派的，拿美金
<nyfair> 给老墨当RBQ
<wwu> 50w+ rmb/y
<yunfan> 那你自己呢 为何你可以随便跑来跑去 难道也是程序员?
<wwu> 是啊，要不谁用irc
<nyfair> 50w去那边不划算啊
<yunfan> 50w rmb如今等于接近10w欧了没？
<wwu> 还没呢
<wwu> 我这工资还没国内高呢
<yunfan> 50w还真不多诶  
<wwu> 在北欧的时候高一点
<yunfan> wwu: 怎么会 你糊弄我吧 
<nyfair> 花街随便混混70w rmb总有啊，还能安稳点
<wwu> 。。。 西班牙失业率超级高
<wwu> 生活状态跟国内很不一样
<yunfan> 西班牙快步希腊后尘了吧
<wwu> 我也这感觉
<yunfan> 我都知道 当初有三大房产欧洲移民
<nyfair> 瞎扯，你就看到北上广
<yunfan> 希腊 葡萄牙 西班牙
<yunfan> 想想希腊 再想想后面这两国家
<wwu> 这几个国家人都懒
<yunfan> 西班牙本来就是烂泥扶不上壁 当初占了那么打领土愣是给搞没了
<wwu> 这么说的话英国更惨
<yunfan> 法国也差不多 
<yunfan> 整个欧洲就只有德国跟英国
<wwu> 不能光认钱，好好享受生活吧
<yunfan> 这是罗马灭亡的前奏啊 
<yunfan> 就是不知道新世纪的蛮族战士来自哪个方向
<yunfan> 只要不是绿教就好 
<wwu> 很多人前几年经济危机破产了，依然天天喝咖啡晒太阳
<nyfair> yunfan: 你懂个球，我大ISIS战无不胜
<yunfan> 这个当然 破产对他没有切肤之痛嘛
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 15.04升级完毕，爆图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470334 选区_028.png 传说中的systemd，这一改，我都不知道哪里手动添加启动程序了 zz: tracyone — 2015-05-21 15:32
<yunfan> nyfair: isis是美帝的阴毛啊  我早看出来了
<yunfan> 就是利用isis把全球的绿教分子都集中到一起 然后聚而歼之
<yunfan> 本来绿教打游记 怎么都难杀完 现在倒好  建国了 哈哈
<yunfan> 打正规战怎么搞得过主要大国呢 所以大家都是笑而不语的
<yunfan> 而且绿教越极端 其他打游击的组织越没市场
<yunfan> 忽然觉得isis是绿教高级黑
<yunfan> wwu: 什么时候闹几次饥荒 欧洲就老实了 
<wwu> 有很多国家垫背，欧洲这些国家吃老本也能吃到我死了
<yunfan> 欧洲也有核心技术嘛
<wwu> 国内现在发展太快，人们心态也浮躁
<yunfan> 比如卖给intel的光刻机 溢价就太高了 
<yunfan> 估计有一半都缴税去养活那些懒人了
<wwu> 发达国家的税务就这样
<wwu> 其实国内税也不低了
<yunfan> 其实这个无可厚非啊  但是我觉得主要问题是不能货币返回
<wwu> 好在还有公积金
<yunfan> 你要福利 必须以实物返回 这样才能达到救济的目的 
<yunfan> 而且这样政府部门才有动力去提高生产力 
<yunfan> nyfair: 我问你 30 minutes可听过 ？
<yunfan> 快回答
<nyfair> yunfan: 烦死了，快说
<yunfan> nyfair: fuck 问你那首歌听没听过 我也是以前一个日漫迷推荐给我的 我想要找点曲风类似的
 * QiongMangHuo 可惜不会说西班牙语...
<nyfair> yunfan: 勿漫学墙观不同
<yunfan> 为毛要学西班牙语 
<yunfan> 还不如学学日语装逼
<wwu> 南美很多地方可以去
<wwu> 满地便宜妞给你泡
<yunfan> 南美枪支毒品游击队也很泛滥
<wwu> 你想想你拿着上海的工资，在甘肃生活是多么爽的事，把这个放大5倍，就是你外派南美的感受
<yunfan> 前提是你活着
<yunfan> 你拿着上海的工资 去塔克拉玛干沙漠里生活肯不？
<wwu> 水肯定有你的
<yunfan> 我现在就拿着帝都的工资 在家里生活着 也无聊得很 还是得去北上广混
<QiongMangHuo> M04: hamo http://news.163.com/15/0521/14/AQ563DOT0001121M.html
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 沙特政府招聘“刽子手” 无需工作经验_网易新闻中心 
<yunfan> 下半年就去魔都
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 
<nevergiveup> yunfan:日语不是为了装逼吧？是为了能看懂小电影。。
<wwu> 这个确实，你得找对自己喜欢的环境
<yunfan> nevergiveup: 小电影有几句台词？
<wwu> 看欧美的
<yunfan> nevergiveup: 我看日剧里的台词基本都是吼出来的 觉得很装逼 
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: M04 这个活不错
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有宗教要求不
<M04> hamo: 是的. 
<nyfair> 呵呵，我来考考你们
<nyfair> 胖次
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: M04 不过貌似杀过活物以后都不能上殿礼拜, 就是不洁净
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 贵教又不是吃素的
<yunfan> hamo: 入绿教了？
<nevergiveup> yunfan:有些有剧情的台词还挺多的
<nyfair> hamo: 哟
<hamo> yunfan: 我本来就穆斯林啊
<yunfan> 如果杀过活物不能礼拜 那清真的怎么弄出来的？ 不是要念经么
<nyfair> hamo: 哪个教派的啊
<yunfan> hamo: 好吧 哪个派啊  瓦哈比？
<hamo> yunfan: 宰牲以后要大净才能上殿
<hamo> nyfair: 国内基本都一个教派吧
<yunfan> hamo: 哪里 我知道的 西北就有新老两个教门来着 
<yunfan> 都接近瓦哈比
<QiongMangHuo> 谈笑风生派
<hamo> yunfan: 你要这么说我们那隔一条河两边说法都不一样, 这不是教派之分
<yunfan> 逍遥派？
 * hamo 不知道强到哪里去了教派
<yunfan> hamo: 这不是我信口开河的 我是看历史资料上 人家自称的 
<nyfair> hamo: 扯，国内教派多了去了
<yunfan> http://www.360doc.com/content/11/1009/14/6818730_154605297.shtml
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 伊斯兰教四大派别及中国伊斯兰教的派别 
<yunfan> 蛤魔姓白 应该是昭武九姓里的中亚来的
<yunfan> 就是不知道是唐朝来的呢 还是南北朝时候溜进来的 
<yunfan> 又或者是元朝时候跟着探马赤军进来的
 * hamo 我也不知道...
<yunfan> 查族谱嘛
<yunfan> 你看新大陆的人都能追到自己家族在旧大陆的
 * yunfan 以前总觉得绿教那些普通民众邪恶 现在想想 我家里还有共产党员呢
<nevergiveup> yunfan:。。。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 赞美
<yunfan> nevergiveup: 一个红教 一个绿教 不差不多嘛
<yunfan> 红教一百年灭的人应该比绿教一千年还多吧
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<hamo> yunfan: 共产党也有好人啊
<yunfan> 只不过红教没什么饮食禁现在又是潜伏期  大家触忌讳的时候少而已 
<yunfan> hamo: 你们绿教就是在猪肉问题上跟大家杠上了
<yunfan> 其他的 普通人有几次能触碰到忌讳
<hamo> yunfan: 大家不理解而已
<yunfan> hamo: 而且似乎是贵国的才这么推崇这个  
<yunfan> 规则太多 其他国家记得更重要的
<hamo> yunfan: 那是因为其他国家的穆斯林基本都是群体居住
<hamo> yunfan: 怎么都方便
<yunfan> 说起来我想到印度民族起义导火索是 英军强迫印度教的人用涂过牛油的子弹 额
<hamo> yunfan: 中东那些国教的更别提
<yunfan> hamo: 难道贵国不是聚族而居？ 河南山东那些汉回冲突的地方 不都是汉人一个村 回人一个村嘛 
<yunfan> 我觉得主要还是因为冲突产生差异 然后双方不断强化这个差异
<yunfan> 最后这个差异变得完全不可触碰了
<yunfan> 西北好多人压根就不是汉族 但是人家那地方汉族文化浓得很 就是这个差异强化的结果 
<hamo> yunfan: 说到底, 还是贵国人不太能接受别人跟自己不一样
<hamo> yunfan: 不管从哪头说都是
<hamo> yunfan: 信得深了说恐怖分子, 信得不深说不虔诚
<yunfan> hamo: 我觉得这个是因为贵国那些惹事的绿教村子缺少素养良好的阿訇而已 
<yunfan> 许多冲突都是村民自发从小矛盾升级的
<yunfan> 要是有个控制力强的阿訇 显然就不一样了 就跟土工部队里的政委那样 
<yunfan> 不过这也跟贵国文化还不够多元化有关系  你看美帝电影里怎么调侃犹太人  其实人家也不吃猪肉啊  没听说因为这个跟人冲突的
<hamo> yunfan: 说白了就是, 一些人做事生活跟你不一样, 关你毛事
<hamo> yunfan: 贵国还就喜欢拿出来说事情
<hamo> yunfan: 两头都是
<yunfan> hamo: 这是一方面 另一方面 还有一神教喜欢贬斥别人啊 
<yunfan> 像你信佛信道 也没有说别人不信你这家去贬斥别人吧
<yunfan> 也许是有 大概是让三次灭佛给搞怕了
<yunfan> 这方面我倒不会说是绿教的问题 马教也是一样的
<yunfan> 所以马教有市场也不奇怪  
<yunfan> 都是一神教
 * yunfan 现在有点怀疑穷老板被蛤魔拉入教门了
<M04> BuMangHuo: p2214看视频很差... 查到不能再差... 比我那个一千块钱买的24寸显示器还差...
<hamo> yunfan: 穷老板是gaoji神教的, 按道理是不能入贵教清真的...
<BuMangHuo> M04: 求送
<BuMangHuo> M04: 不是 IPS 么， 会那么差？
<M04> BuMangHuo: ips的灰阶不行啊. 
<BuMangHuo> M04: 哎，那你这么说，我的笔记本屏幕就更渣了
<M04> BuMangHuo: 暗的场景就是一坨黑...
<BuMangHuo> M04: 那个地方本身就黑吧
<M04> BuMangHuo: 便宜的va面板看电影是比ips好的
<BuMangHuo> M04: 别怪显示器  
<M04> BuMangHuo: ... ... 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 你知道的真多.
<BuMangHuo> M04: lol
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 你知道的真多.
<M04> BuMangHuo: 黑也有深浅不同的黑好伐
<hamo> M04: 你知道的也多
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 没有啊，我是刚才从你俩发的那个 gayhub 项目上面学习到的 cc M04 
<M04> BuMangHuo: hamo: 你满俩知道的都多.
<BuMangHuo> 还是你俩知道的多 M04 hamo 
<BuMangHuo> M04: 所以，用你的这个显示器的话，只能看到深黑色了？
<M04> BuMangHuo: ... ... ... 其实要不还是换个话题?
<gfrog> BuMangHuo: 你还没买显示器呢？ 拖延症啊。
<BuMangHuo> gfrog: 等等 618 呗
<M04> BuMangHuo: 等屁618. 显然双11划算啊!
<BuMangHuo> 那天我开通了白条之后， 京东那个显示器不支持白条分期了
 * BuMangHuo 马蛋白条，才给我 3000 额度， 马蛋花呗，不给我开通
<BuMangHuo> M04: 双 11 抢不到吧
<wiiw> BuMangHuo: 折800的广告是每天11.11
<BuMangHuo> M04: 哎不对，你说是不是京东的那个显示白条免费分期的信息就是动态的
<BuMangHuo> 给没开通白条的人显示的
<M04> BuMangHuo: 我不知道诶
<BuMangHuo> 反正我开通之前那个显示器一直是免费分 12 期，开通之后没有了
 * BuMangHuo 求送显示器
 * hamo 求送妹纸
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.21.jfOurf&id=39575425386&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
<botK> M04: ⇪ HP惠普Z22I Z23I Z24I ZR2440W ZR2740W IPS 图形工作站显示器-淘宝网 pp: 1299.00 - 4991.00 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 这个好过同价位DELL的. 
<BuMangHuo> 4911 是什么鬼
<M04> BuMangHuo: 4991是27的
<M04> BuMangHuo: 你买22的就够其实. 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 1299
<BuMangHuo> 哦
<BuMangHuo> M04: 这家店的页面风格
<BuMangHuo> M04: 怎么这么像中关村呢
<BuMangHuo> 一股海龙范儿
<M04> BuMangHuo: lol~
<M04> BuMangHuo: d4家的显示器还是很赞的
<M04> BuMangHuo: 值得考虑. 比dell的u系列值.
<BuMangHuo> M04: u 系列要比这个贵吧
<M04> BuMangHuo: è´µ.
<M04> BuMangHuo: 而且u系列有点儿神经刀. 
<yunfan> hamo: 可以改革嘛 嫉妒教改革前也是一塌糊涂的
<yunfan> 还不如贵教呢 hamo 
<M04> BuMangHuo: 而且u系列是82% sRGB吧. 这货是 95% sRGB. 虽然也不是啥特别优秀的色域, 不过还是好一些. 
<hamo> yunfan: 咋改革像 QiongMangHuo 穷老板这种gaoji神教的估计都不要
<BuMangHuo> M04: 外观好像没有 u 系列炫
<M04> BuMangHuo: 这倒是
<M04> BuMangHuo: u系列最小的是多大的?
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=19&sku=320-9791
<botK> M04: ⇪ Dell 22 Monitor - P2214H 
<gfrog> BuMangHuo: 等屁618，你干脆等双11撒
<yunfan> hamo: 就像天主教跟信教那样嘛 穷老板可以当个绿教的 马丁亮德
<M04> BuMangHuo: p2214. 85% color gamut. 估计就是85% sRGB
<yunfan> 从齐鲁做起
<BuMangHuo> lol
 * gfrog 其实电脑配件打折能打多少…… 还等半年……
<yunfan> 先把孔庙给砸了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 马丁亮德李
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://www.mesco.pl/files/produkty/sprzet/HP/HP%20Z22i%2021.5-inch%20IPS%20Display.pdf  真心赞
<botK> M04: ⇪ type=application/pdf ; 长度=217.34 KiB 
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 马丁亮德李
<BuMangHuo> M04: 看起来不错唉
<BuMangHuo> 等 618
<yunfan> M04: 你不是绿教的吧？
<M04> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 这货是hp图形工作站的配套显示器, 自然不能太差
<yunfan> 我得分清除周围的人的宗教属性
<M04> yunfan: 心灵上是. 
<yunfan> M04: 为毛是心灵上
<M04> yunfan: 我吃猪肉. 
<M04> yunfan: 不服?
<yunfan> M04: 干我毛事 我又没去面试那个沙特的行刑人 
<yunfan> 喝酒有罪否 ?
<BuMangHuo> M04: http://test.smzdm.com/pingce/p/22764/
<botK> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 推陈出新、指尖飞扬：Cherry MX-BOARD 6.0 机械键盘评测_值友评测_什么值得买 
<BuMangHuo> 这键帽不错唉
 * hamo 哎, 你们这群人啊
<M04> BuMangHuo: 不看. 没意思. 
<BuMangHuo> http://am.zdmimg.com/201505/17/5558b53942100.jpg_e600.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 直接看图
<M04> BuMangHuo: 只有 http://trulyergonomic.com/ 才考虑. 
<botK> M04: ⇪ Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard 
 * M04 求double!
<yunfan> M04: 前几天我体会到了别人用机械键盘的痛苦 
<yunfan> 声音太响了 
<M04> yunfan: 是啊. 弄死他
 * QiongMangHuo 你们在说什么 我倒回去看看 
 * QiongMangHuo 你们净扯淡, 我啥教也不入, 包括最傻逼的科学教
<nevergiveup> 科学教是什么？
<botK> nevergiveup: define:科学教 |科學教|可以指：. 山達基（英语：Scientology），其非正式譯名還有科學神教、科學教派 等。 |科學教|（英语：Scientism），艾薩克·阿西莫夫的科幻小說「基地系列」中的虛構 ...
<QiongMangHuo> nevergiveup: 我说的科学教是认为当今科学是唯一正确的解, 毫无探索敬畏和质疑精神的所谓科学教
<nevergiveup> 科学目前还不能解释所有吧
<hamo> M04: 对对对
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<M04> hamo: 对对对
<hamo> M04:  发错了
<M04> hamo: ... ...
<M04> hamo: 艹!
<M04> hamo: 我都回你了!
<nevergiveup> 。。
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 有个panic的bug, 没足够的信息. 我管他们要个kdump core行?
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 你先配一下试试, 能抓到core 就让他们搞呗
<M04> QiongMangHuo: .
<gfxmode> Ubuntu现在还有2.4G以上的安装包么？就是DVD版本
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 好像真没了
<gfxmode> QiongMangHuo: 我有个同事最近在内网装Ubuntu，是CD版本的，然后要apt-get update、upgrade
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2387.html 不喜欢她,为什么还要讨好她 : 你喜欢稀里糊涂的女人吗?""不喜欢。""喜欢整天抽烟的女人?""也不喜欢。""连饭也不会做的女人呢?""更不喜欢。""那末,你一定喜欢整天唠唠叨叨没完没了的女人了?""胡说,我讨厌。""这就奇怪了。那你为
<^k^>  ─> 什么老是那么殷勤地讨好我老婆?"
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 直接debian
<gfxmode> 大便有DVD版？
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 必须有
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 有了好几年了
<gfxmode> NICE，我呆会看看
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: Debian好 Debian秒 Debian呱呱叫
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 重口, 原始人才有这种崇拜
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你竟然不知道debian有dvd版本  太落后了
<nevergiveup> gfxmode:哈哈
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, c社的叛徒  
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 自己的狗食都不吃
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 知道的
<gfxmode> 只是不确定是否还继续提供
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 必须提供
<M04> hamo: 土豪又在秀壕
<M04> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/540657
<botK> M04: ⇪ 521 => for http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/540657 -- unhandled response 
<tryit> gebjgd, debian没hadoop.deb
<tryit> gebjgd, arch上妥妥的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 什么东西？
<gebjgd> tryit, hadoop是什么东西
<tryit> gebjgd, 大象～
<gebjgd> tryit, 没用过  我们不需要
<gebjgd> tryit, http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-java/hadoop.git/
<botK>  ⇪ f: pkg-java/hadoop - Unnamed repository; edit this file 'description' to name the repository.
<gebjgd> tryit, 明明有
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 好像俺在对话半途进来影响了你的快捷键:P
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 改名！
<TreeTop> 现在好像spark比较火，慢慢替换hadoop
<ejy> msg ku4izi hello
<yunfan> 靠 为了个绿教问题 我搜到了个知乎的帖子 然后一个下午就废了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老鼠病了 : 儿子:"妈妈,你去哪里呀?"母亲:"我去买老鼠药"。儿子:"老鼠病了吗?"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu键盘布局的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470337 打代码的时候@打成了"的符号 按照这个命令修改,也没有效果 sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration 应该要怎样修改称正确的布局呢? zz: lingdududu — 2015-05-21 19:29
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 求魅族mx4的Ubuntu刷机方法，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470338 请求魅族mx4的Ubuntu刷机方法，等了几年了，买魅族就是为了Ubuntu的，想早点刷上，哪位知道的请告知，不尽感谢。谢谢 zz: kf0124 — 2015-05-21 20:01
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: GmbH 也可以是猎头公司咩？ Personalberatung...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: gebjgd 怎么在一个pty上打开shell ?
<jusss> pseudo terminal,
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然可以
<gebjgd> jusss, 不知道你在说什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: GmbH 不是得有 Kapital 的么？ Personlaberatung 的又不需要 Kapital 的。。有人就行了
<jusss> gebjgd: 用openpty()这种函数可以创建一个虚拟的终端
<jusss> gebjgd: 然后怎么在这个虚拟的终端上打开shell
<jusss> xterm就是一个虚拟的终端 pseudo terminal
<gebjgd> jusss, 不知道
<gebjgd> jusss, 不会啊 大神  饶了我吧  我就是个小白
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不清楚  eg都有  就是公司形式而也
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不管了，那个猎头网站看了，好多 festanstellung 的职位
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 集中在 stuttgart 和 München
<jusss> "<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 集中营在 stuttgart 和 München" :)
<alvin_rxg> /kick jusss 
<jusss> gebjgd: alvin_rxg ex machina里的那个日本妹子真不错，就是女主太丑了
<jusss> 漂亮的女二号自始至终一句台词都没有
<jusss> roylez: 怎么在pty上跑shell?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • konsole的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470339 安装konsole，用apt-get，下载成功后显示无法安装， Errors were encountered while processing: open-vm-tools open-vm-tools-dkms open-vm-dkms zz: dpzzsn — 2015-05-21 20:21
<onlylove> gebjgd: ping?
<gebjgd> onlylove, ？
<onlylove> gebjgd: msg
<gebjgd> onlylove, 蛋疼？
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<wwu> jusss: Sonoya Mizuno ?
<jackness> 额
<wwu> 哈哈哈
<jackness> 一个著名女演员的名字
<jackness> 我查过了
<jackness> 晚安了各位
<jackness> 明早见
<Guest75987> 嗨
<Guest75987> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> wow
<CyrusYzGTt> bumblebee在fedora 基本算是废了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 风湿痛 : 一日,老明在路上碰见二十年未曾相见的老花,两人想起了年轻时的激情,因此,他们到酒店重温旧梦。 当两个脱下衣服准备做爱时,老明起身下床,将自己的那话儿戴上保险套。 老花认为没有这个必要,她说:"何必多此一举?像我们这么一大把年纪,根本不会再怀孕了。
<^k^>  ─> " 老明:"不是的……我是担心它摆到湿湿的地方太久会引起风湿痛的。"
 * MoodMC SAY ARE YOU A TERRORIST?????
 * MoodMC MISSION ACCOMPLISH HAHA THIS ASSHOLE JUST SEE MOUTH ASS FOR THIS GUY
 * MoodMC NIGGER DON'T ACT URE IN #OPENBSD EH
 * MoodMC GET HIM NOW
<Guest92500> NickServ Jaoannaw
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-22
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • easybcd2.2在windows7下安装ubuntu14.04,找不到windows7引导项了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470340 萌新一枚，用的easybcd2.2在windows7下安装ubuntu14.04,主要参考的是这篇文章http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-04/100369.htm安装成功之后 第一次重启直接进入了win7,然后我就利用easybcd2.2添加引
<^k^>  ─> 导项，选择的是 Grub(legacy)而不是Grub2,并按Remove删除安装时改的easybcd的menu.lst文件，并手 …
<william-wang> me
<william-wang> whois
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • GTX960的N卡15.04能否驱上？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470343 新攒台机器，想直接安装15.04了，唯一不踏实就是显卡技嘉GTX960的驱动了，现请教各位。 zz: dfsr — 2015-05-22 9:30
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<O0XX> iMadper: 是不错
<iMadper> O0XX: 仔细看, 一般般
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过我保护了她
<iMadper> O0XX: 你们当时用sinatra, 这样control层就没cache了吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你们也要用sinatra?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用, 我们用java
<O0XX> ...
<iMadper> O0XX: rb太慢啊
<O0XX> iMadper: java难道不是更慢?
<iMadper> O0XX: java又快又好, 还得跟人家原来的系统结合啊!!!
<iMadper> O0XX: 或者用jruby? 感觉坑肯定多
<O0XX> iMadper: 那算了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你还是java吧
<iMadper> O0XX: java比ruby快多了吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 你们当时用sinatra, 这样control层就没cache了吧?   你没回答我啊
<O0XX> iMadper: control为什么有cache?
<iMadper> O0XX: config.action_controller.perform_caching = true
<iMadper> O0XX: Page caching is a Rails mechanism which allows the request for a generated page to be fulfilled by the webserver (i.e. Apache or NGINX), without ever having to go through the Rails stack at all. 
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: rails才有的奇怪东西吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 其他框架都没啊?
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: IE大神
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: openswan 那個鬼熟不
<archl> onlylove 在吗？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: IE大神
<BuMangHuo> test
<huntxu> iMadper: 給爺來頂帽子
<archl> happyaron,  leeeee 要去找你
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:08
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX happyaron HowIsItGoing momo
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 摸摸大
<huntxu> happyaron,  leeeee 要去找你
<O0XX> happyaron,  leeeee 要去找你
<BuMangHuo> mark 给你们发钱了
<BuMangHuo> ?
<O0XX> iMadper: 别的没有吧...不知道...
<huntxu> 那麽問題來了， leeeee 縮寫是 l4e還是l5e
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> happyaron,  leeeee 要去找你
<iMadper> happyaron,  leeeee 要去找你
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 发毛毛
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 显然应该是4e
<archl> 感觉欺负了 happyaron 
<iMadper> huntxu: 因为省略了四个字母
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: x230 上的 arch 到底能不能休眠
<iMadper> O0XX: x230 上的 arch 到底能不能休眠
<O0XX> iMadper: 为啥不能?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然能了, 为啥不能?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 休眠了能不能醒来
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 为啥不能?
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 不熟啊，找蓉蓉
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> O0XX: 以后不能随便开黄腔了?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以啊, 也许人家喜欢呢
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙
<iMadper> O0XX: 有道理!
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉，大神讓我找你
<happyaron> 啊？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX …… 周日去帝都耍，出来撸串啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪个大神？
<happyaron> archl: 神马
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你周三去不啊?
<huntxu> happyaron: <HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 不熟啊，找蓉蓉
<huntxu> happyaron: openswan 熟嗎
<O0XX> huntxu: onlyswan熟
<happyaron> huntxu: 不熟啊
<archl> huntxu, 你可以蒸熟
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 娃娃周日来, 出啦撸串?
<huntxu> archl: 我喜歡炒
<BuMangHuo> 最近你们都这么喜欢撸了？有啥阴谋？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 去啊，报名了
<iMadper> huntxu: onlyswan熟
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 好好好
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: onlyswan熟
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 去找 onlyswan?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 擦，人家在大家拿呢
<BuMangHuo> test
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:16
<archl> happyaron,  蓉蓉 leeeee要你请她
<archl> happyaron,   还有她的美女同事
<archl> 。。。怎么没有任何信息了
<happyaron> 额怎么一回头人不见了
<O0XX> happyaron: l5e要约你?
<happyaron> O0XX: 我在这里听arch说好像是？
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，有个msg写完不知道发哪个频道去了……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: zan
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: =.=
 * HowIsItGoing 啊，想起来了，最后时刻删掉了，怪不得找不见了
<iMadper> O0XX: 渣渣. 
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<iMadper>  O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你改名了？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你也好意思说
 * archl 是渣渣 iMadper  O0XX|Qiong 你们没法和我争啊。。。
<happyaron> archl: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哈哈哈哈, 渣渣
<archl> happyaron,  没事，就是 leeeee 六月会带美女找你
<onlylove> 果然罗杰容易吸引妹子
<archl> onlylove, 。。。
<archl> onlylove, 吸引妹子又怎样，没有我想要的。
<happyaron> archl: 哦
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 你想要汉子吧...
<onlylove> archl: 比吸引不到强，懂不
<huntxu> happyaron: 你被約了？
<happyaron> huntxu: 我不知道啊
<archl> hap
<onlylove> archl: jusss想方设法让l5e回来，人死活线麻烦
<archl> happyaron, 你被约了
<happyaron> archl: 哦
<huntxu> happyaron: 你被約了你都不知道
<onlylove> archl: 你想要汉子吧...
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 赞！
<archl> onlylove, 我想要美女汉子
<happyaron> huntxu: 对啊
<archl> onlylove, 美女汉子都嫌弃我不够汉子
<onlylove> happyaron: 为啥我感觉多进程make容易出错
<archl> onlylove, 美女汉子嫌弃我花心
<happyaron> onlylove: makefile 写得不好
<onlylove> happyaron: 这make -j好用不
 * archl 就这样吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 好用
<onlylove> happyaron: openwrt的make file不应该太烂
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怀疑是vmware虚拟机的事情
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，回家编译
<happyaron> onlylove: 我以前用虚拟机编译没遇到过啥问题啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 恭喜啊，马上成土壕了
<freeflying> iMadper: 恭喜啊，马上成土壕了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我咋成土豪了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我原来用esxi编译lfs，gcc死活过不去
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 恭喜啊，马上成土壕了
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥原因？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 恭喜啊，马上成土壕了
<onlylove> freeflying: 那群人需要马上么，已经是了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有米有发现，候总发的内容都一样
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们之间有啥关系，难道C的股票要暴涨？
<happyaron> onlylove: 老马家的公司哪个上过市，哪个员工占过股
<onlylove> happyaron: 也是，那为啥
<happyaron> 我怎么知道
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 然而并没有什么卵用啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥???
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，笔记本的i5，应该是-j3还是-j5
<happyaron> onlylove: -j4
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是比物理核心多一个么
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，是比核心多一个
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是. 
<happyaron> onlylove: 没必要
<iMadper> onlylove: 有时候任务被io阻塞了, 会释放cpu的. 
 * onlylove 在双核虚拟机 make -j3了
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以j后面的数字大一些好
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44156
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 1990年代风格的安全漏洞让百万路由器面临风险
<happyaron> iMadper: 再说现在有autogroup
<happyaron> 其实不太有所谓了
<iMadper> happyaron: autogroup是哪个? 
<iMadper> happyaron: cgroup的封装?
<iMadper> happyaron: http://www.theautogroup.biz/  哦, 是这个
<botK>  ⇪ f: Used Cars Mt Pleasant MI | Used Cars & Trucks MI | Auto Group Leasing 
<iMadper> happyaron: 卖旧车的
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 确实, 卖旧车的一多, make时选择的核心数就不这么重要了.   cc onlylove 
<iMadper> onlylove: 果断听阿荣的, 阿荣有理有据, 令人信服
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经理太太 : "经理太太,我得告诉您一点事儿:我们的经理先生——您的丈夫——昨天在公司举办的晚会上企图亲吻我。""这不碍事儿,他只要多喝两杯,便对世事的好歹和美丑都抱无所谓的态度。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助，安装问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470344 我在Windows8PE下用wubi安装Ubuntu到E盘，现在启动的时候安装出现，所选磁盘分区失败，主分区什么过多，然后确定后还有一个问题我忘了，反正无法安装，求解决，谢谢了，QQ号995152361 zz: 995152361 — 2015-05-22
<^k^>  ─> 10:40
<onlylove_> 都什么年代了，还wubi，这货不是不维护了么！
<onlylove_> 这TM都什么人
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 如果还提供的话, 就应该保证质量, 不能赖用户
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 如果用的是旧版本比方1104光盘里面的wubi呢
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 哦 那是不维护了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 实际上任何版本的wubi都没人维护了
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 那些好奇的，初学的，也不知道看看发帖时间，就急急忙忙去了，然后坑了，就到论坛抱怨
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 也是 时效性太强
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 嗷~ 拜DD和UM
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: UM是什么title？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: 宇宙霸主
<QiongMangHuo> o
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove__: universal master
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ^^
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞!!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 真心给你点赞!!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 乖~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/af00b709jw1ehcb5uday9g208806ox27.gif
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 撒什么呢那是
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啤酒?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我旁边的妹子, 也不说话, 来了之后就开始玩手机.
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 怕你
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 我拯救了她好伐
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 点解?
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 本来 O0XX 想让她做我左边... ...
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 你说我是不是拯救了她?
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 是!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: M04 你看我伤心了, 都直接坐会议室了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: lol
<M04> O0XX: ... .... ..... 躲里边干嘛呢?
<O0XX> M04: 伤心哭泣
<M04> O0XX: ... 不哭. 站起来!
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 正经点儿正经点儿
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: M04 你们这群人
<M04> O0XX: 一会儿李老板就要秀肌肉了. 
<QiongMangHuo>  M04 啊?
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<QiongMangHuo> M04: why
<M04> QiongMangHuo: yes!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: M04 are you ok?
<M04> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2271112/
<botK> M04: ⇪ 取标题: no title 
<M04> O0XX: do you like MI band?
<M04> o0
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.pingwest.com/nix-changes-mosquito-sex/
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 最绝妙的驱蚊方法：给蚊子变性…… | PingWest品玩 
<M04> O0XX: are you all gay?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: M04 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/beeae91cjw1escv3m0r0yj20dc0go3zu.jpg
<jackness> 有妹子啊
<jackness> 你们太爽了
<jackness> 我都好久没见到妹子了
 * O0XX 饿
<M04> O0XX: 有奥莉奥
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 白老板呢  怎么还没消息 信绿教不是不能忽悠人么
<O0XX> yunfan: ...
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44159
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | NSA劫持访问Google Play商店的连接，利用UC浏览器泄露的信息
<onlylove_> yunfan: 有那么一说？不是宗教都不能忽悠么
<onlylove_> yunfan: 什么出家人不打诳语之类的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • PDF英文字体显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470347 Okular/Evince都有一样的问题, 如何配置字体解决? 选区_002.png 这个是PDF文件的字体属性, 相关的字体都有安装 选区_003.png 求大神指点. zz: zk002008 — 2015-05-22 12:41
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 魅族对Ubuntu的态度使让我联想到魅族将在两年内很难过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470348 魅族猪队友，坑队友，当初他发Ubuntu的时候我就感觉不正常，怎么像是坑队友的节奏。就像不帮忙，也不应该落井下石啊！更不应该打自己队友的脸啊！当初我想到他将坑
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 魅族对Ubuntu的态度使让我联想到魅族将在两年内很难过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470349 魅族猪队友，坑队友，当初他发Ubuntu的时候我就感觉不正常，怎么像是坑队友的节奏。就像不帮忙，也不应该落井下石啊！更不应该打自己队友的脸啊！当初我想到他将坑
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ping
<AirSwimmer> shadowsocks 免费帐号有谁推荐的？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩斩
<M04> O0XX: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-569215-1-1.html
<botK> M04: ⇪ 赏心悦目之油冷机箱 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz! 
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 跟我木关系啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩!
<onlylove> 有一次谈生意，午饭期间，老大教印度友人使用筷子 ，印度友人不屑一顾地笑了笑说:“中国人太繁琐了，吃饭还用筷子，看我们印度人吃什么都用手抓。”老大点点头，告诉身边的秘书:“晚上改吃火锅。“ 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: pong , 早啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 周五还上班？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你今天不上班？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我不是穷老板啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我跑步跑不动了，要去学游泳
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这周找人去学, 一定要成功
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 北京有便宜的游泳馆么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还有，万一你游不动咋办，会不会沉下去
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 跑不动可以停下来休息下
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我跟厂里几个一起办卡好像能便宜点儿
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 他们好像中午去，这是个好时间
<onlylove> 一个年轻人去庙里问禅师：5.20这天应该怎么过会更有意义？ 禅师拿了两个鸭蛋，一个是生的，一个是咸的，砸在年轻人头上。 禅师问年轻人：哪个蛋砸的疼？ 年轻人回答：咸的蛋疼。 禅师说：闲得蛋疼就去找点事做，没事和日历较什么劲
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 其实我建议下午去
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 中午是休息时间，好好午睡
 * onlylove__ 自封掉线王
<xrosnight> haha 
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu ssh 连接不稳定经常掉线怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470350 ubuntu12.04做服务器,其他pc机通过ssh连接到服务器进行代码编译,现在用top看见占用率不是很高,但是经常掉线,请问怎么解决? zz: yhm2046 — 2015-05-22 14:21
<nyfair> (⊙o⊙)嗯，改用chatzilla了
<nyfair> 这个怎么输彩色字来着？
<nyfair> 牛牛呢？
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 帮我买一个脑袋会动的小丸子挂件
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 妈的，我一个人不敢去啊
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 去吧去吧
<nyfair> RainFlying: 去吧去吧
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 你借我一个身高 1.5 以下的小萝莉吧
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 不贵的话代购俩, 快递给我
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 带你老婆去啊
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 1.72 而且她不喜欢  再说半个月后还有考试
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
 * QiongMangHuo 我淘宝看看好了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 带你老婆去啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 带你老婆去日啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没有老婆, 别闹
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你懂得
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 那个地方好像要门票，然后要公仔什么的还得额外买？
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 不懂啊
<onlylove__> RainFlying: 你媳妇那么高！
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 啥时候来京?
<nyfair> 据说ublock因为屏蔽g婊页面广告被g婊强制下架了？
<nyfair> 你们怎么看？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 移动端? 移动端之前adblock也被下架了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: pc端
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 没听说啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: fyi https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/issues/50
<botK>  ⇪ f: uBlock₀ taken down from Chrome store (I have no clue why) · Issue #50 · gorhill/uBlock · GitHub
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不是说不知道为什么吗
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 哪里需要为什么，我要靠广告赚钱，你给我把广告毙了，不下架你下架谁
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 别闹, 没说是因为G家广告
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: adblock不还活得好好的么
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 非要明说么
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: ublock origin下架了，ublock没下架，而ublock默认给g婊白名单，你说呢
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 废话, 瞎猜毫无意义, 不明说也得有依据啊. 要不就给自己找气生呢么
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 有些事明说的话打自己的脸
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 实话好说不好听的道理你总知道吧
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 难道非要和你说，丫的，不准屏蔽我的广告，其他人的你随便？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我说话都是讲事实说根据的, 否则也不会谈笑风生, 屁股随便选边喷没意义
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 来，讲下墙为啥屏蔽中文维基
<nyfair> onlylove: 墙只屏蔽了中文维基的几个词条吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 当年还屏蔽过freeBSD官网呢
<onlylove> 讲道理，也得有人愿意和你讲
<nyfair> onlylove: 对了，那个藏独开发的文本编辑器叫啥来着，用的码农很多的
<nyfair> editplus?
<onlylove> nyfair: 藏独？不知道
<palomino|working> notepad++?
<onlylove> nyfair: 我倒是知道有个抵制帝都奥运会还是啥的，notepad++
<nyfair> 哦对，notepad++
<palomino|working> 我也抵制
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是个玩玩
<onlylove> nyfair: 湾湾的想法，我理解不了
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 15w
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你来啦？找你商量个事情
<palomino|working> 我觉得恨哪个国家才应该支持它办奥运世界杯什么的
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 15w美金, 然后交了税买了保险什么的, 一个月也就五千多到手?
<O0XX> M04: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1esd1ab5jg8j20c80s4n1d.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 扯, 你这401交太多了吧, 401就是你自己的钱
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 我没算啊, 我师弟自己说的
<palomino|working> ?_? onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44137
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 这肯定是401K交的无比的多
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | AMD证实第一代HBM显卡有4GB显存限制
<onlylove> palomino|working: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<palomino|working> 不买
 * palomino|working n fan
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 那应该到手多少合适?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板去吧
 * palomino|working 轻抚titan x的12g显存
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不要紧，N也会出HBM的，到时候秒杀4K屏小意思
<palomino|working> 得下一代pascal了吧
<palomino|working> 巫师3我还没运行
<palomino|working> 据说1080p就得titan x
<palomino|working> :-(
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 10K每月的, 单身的, 正常交, 扣掉房租剩接近6K
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 这其中还包含401K
<onlylove> palomino|working: GDDR5的DRAM芯片是32位宽，R9 290X使用16个芯片实现512位宽，而第一代 HBM能提供1024位宽，每内存堆栈带宽能超过100GB/sec，总显存带宽 512GB/sec。
<palomino|working> 是啊,但是4k时4g显存不够用的呀
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 10每月也就是12w/年. 哦, 拿15w的话, 能有7k.
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 我没说湾区哈
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 湾区房租太贵
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 湾区的话剩5K
<M04> QiongMangHuo: lihui去了之后, 先拿个relocation比较赚
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 401K相当于公积金, 而且自己可以浮动比例
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 然后辞职回国... +_+
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 我知
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 401k政府有补贴?
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 唉, 羡慕人生人家
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 免税优惠
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 免税外加收益
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 没国内赚
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 国内免税 + 双倍收益
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 国内其实一样, 公司部分也是你交的, 不要被麻痹
<M04> QiongMangHuo: 我知道啊, 但是如果现在突然变成30%的公积金比例, 难道不是大赚?
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 嗯. 美帝的话, 单身税太高
<nyfair> 唉, 羡慕人生人家
<nyfair> 啊，以前miranda选中就复制的，filezilla怎么弄
<palomino|working> 单身税...
<onlylove> 美帝还有单身税？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: onlylove 家庭的话返税多啊, 所以相当于单身税
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 牛牛, 你昨天轰炸我好几次
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 我错了
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 不该开着 ifttt 的
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 这玩意儿太尽职了
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: rss也轰炸好几次
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 你permalink改了吧? comments都丢了...
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: 为啥我自己的rss没有更新……
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 恢复了啊
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: feedburner的, 我用的digg reader
<nyfair> ifttt我试用了几天就不用了，那年代连不存在网站都没墙
<nyfair> digg比起feedly肿么样
<AirSwimmer> cloudflare 国内能用吗？
<AirSwimmer> 请问？？？？
<nyfair> 用那个干嘛，劣迹比cnnic还多
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 哦, 看到了, 反正你中间应该是乱跳permalink了
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 是的，中间跳过一次
<AirSwimmer> 怎么换了 cloudflare 的CDN，直接打不开了，国内。。。马丹，得翻墙才能用。ping时高时低了。
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我喜欢digg, 简洁, 适合大信息量的
<casparant> QiongMangHuo: octopress 真好东西
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: feedly走阅读风, 谁特么要阅读了
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 我在用 inoreader，可慢
<AirSwimmer> cloudflare CDN 后 ： 126 packets transmitted, 111 received, 11% packet loss, time 125218ms
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 没有我配置的好看 lol
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: adam8157.info
<AirSwimmer> 国内用的aliyun的CDN ： 99 packets transmitted, 99 received, 0% packet loss, time 98131ms
<AirSwimmer> 我擦了。国内cloudflare 直接又给封了吗？？？？
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: octopress 3快发布了, 你又有的折腾了
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 不折腾，继续用老的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我要啊，我关注的都是各种同人展情报，音乐cd，小黄油，当然要看全文啦
<palomino|working> ......
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 所以digg这screenshot都不吸引我啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 打开tab看啊
<AirSwimmer> 有用cloudflare的朋友吗？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: feedly一个页面就能看全部了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 在家还好，其他地方还有墙，打开tab发现那地方被墙的更麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 如果一天几百条feed以上的话 推荐digg
<M04> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 旁边的大姐刷了一天weibo了, 刚才终于问另外一个新来的, 把wifi给连上了...
<O0XX> M04: 这大姐就是来刷微博的吧?
<QiongMangHuo> M04: 赞
<nyfair> 大姐上个厕所而已，回来继续刷
<M04> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 你们没看懂吗? 我是在吐槽她的mentor
<O0XX> M04: mentor?
<O0XX> M04: 咱们有mentor?
<M04> O0XX: 我当时有啊
<O0XX> M04: 哪个大神?
<M04> O0XX: 新来的时候总得有人告诉我干嘛吧
<O0XX> M04: http://weibo.com/u/5587234988?topnav=1&wvr=6&topsug=1
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 刚试了下inoreader，感觉还行
<BuMangHuo> digg 比 inoreader 简洁一点儿 
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: let me try
<BuMangHuo> casparant: 你的 rss 怎么了
<casparant> @BuMangHuo: 我也不知道，用了octopress之后，稍微改点大东西 rake generate 就会重新发布一次所有rss
<casparant> BuMangHuo 你们的 rss reader 今天还是被我刷屏么
<BuMangHuo> casparant: 昨天刷的，今天没刷
<casparant> BuMangHuo: 哦，那是昨天迁移搞的……
<BuMangHuo> 我看 rss 的频率是 3 天了
<AirSwimmer> cloudflare 有用的吗？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: digg连unread count都没？
<AirSwimmer> 朋友们？
<AirSwimmer> 谁用cloudflare的？？？
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 右上角
<BuMangHuo> 哎不对，好像没有
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我知道，on是灰的
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 花钱才有
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: Inoreader不花钱只保留1000个未读的
<nyfair> 算了，我继续feedly
<BuMangHuo> 1000 个
<BuMangHuo> 你们都订阅的啥
<nyfair> 出门玩半个月不看就挂了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我做顾问的，信息就是钱！
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 她们是嫌男人太少
<nyfair> 转了一圈，还是feedly最符合我需要
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 怕你不持久
<BuMangHuo> feedly 很早之前记得用过，好像画风还不错
<nyfair> feedly不像digg那样弄那么多html5特性，但是美工不错
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 可能是...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 尼玛，digg就是个渣渣
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 二十个女人一个汉
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啧啧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 口亨
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 浪费我时间
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: digg哪不好?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 连个搜索功能都没
 * nyfair 朱军，我有个问题，帮我
 * nyfair twitch有很多服务器，其中大部分很慢
<nyfair> 有没有办法强制使用那个不慢的
<QiongMangHuo> M04: https://www.v2ex.com/t/192966
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ [远程办公] Tower 团队招募小伙伴 - V2EX 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 太少了
<palomino|exhaust> ....
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 周日去，不过可能找小伙伴们吐槽，周一去办公室
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，你怎么又exhaust
<palomino|exhaust> 被榨干了 onlylove 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 来干啥?
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|exhaust: 被谁???
<palomino|exhaust> 被工作
<M04> QiongMangHuo: Ruby 教练来自台湾  一听这名字
<nyfair> 上次matz来演讲，我们这边倒是很多人去
<O0XX> M04: 现在这创业公司太不靠谱了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 签证
<happyaron> 对了罗姐说怎么把我给卖了的了么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: x230 上面那个 mic 静音键右边的那个键，有啥好用处么
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你申请匈签的时候行程咋写？ 一周全在匈牙利？
<onlylove__> happyaron: 罗杰把你卖了？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 行程? 我不记得写过这个啊
<happyaron> onlylove__: 没事
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 行程，酒店，机票，这些申请签证都要啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 找大姐帮忙做啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 这三样都没所谓的
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我们组流行DIY
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不找代理
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: DIY就自己做
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 签证代理靠谱，机票代理不靠谱
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 有代理啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我们当时是伪造的
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 因为酒店还没定
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 帮我带个娃娃回来
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 推荐找大姐办签证
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 大姐 loves you
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，为毛TR表格多了一项……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 签证代理我这里没遇到过问题，办事、时效等都靠谱
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 和你DIY具体的行程没有任何关系
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 代理麻烦，准备那一堆材料，基本都用不上
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 卧槽我这代理都替我准备材料
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 就是伪造撒
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 比DIY爽多了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 准备啥？ 工资单？ 户口本？ 这些他能给我准备？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 其他的玩意俩小时自己也搞定了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 工资单我只准备过一次
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你要diy也没人拦着，lol
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=470353 老司机们帮帮我
<botK>  ⇪ t: 求助求助，关于twitch的CDN - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助求助，关于twitch的CDN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470353 twitch这个网站呢，我上传视频完全没问题，一直都是满速的 但坑爹的是，直接访问twitch.tv这速度慢得完全无法直视，结果就是鬼佬能看我自己反而看不了自己的直播 然后我就g婊、度婊，逼应、雅
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<nyfair> 去吧，大师球
<QiongMan1Huo> BuMangHuo: 我没用那个键
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: happyaron O0XX 总感觉马克像是要卖公司的感脚
<BuMangHuo> QiongMan1Huo: 嗯，刚才想给他绑到休眠应该不错
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 然而并没有什么卵用啊
<BuMangHuo> 买了你们就分分分啊，发了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你也没股票...
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 要面签?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 没说IPO，是他要撤退
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 把不赚钱的C卖掉？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 老了, 颐养天年去了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 多累啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: 啥面签？ 不用啊，不过得去公司把资料备齐
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 有可能啊
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 有可能啊
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 哦 你最好先发邮件, 现在盖章什么的要HQ那边批
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: 纳尼……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: 在职证明也要HQ批么？
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 是的, 发邮件给北京HR
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 是, 盖章都要批
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: hr叫啥来着？
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 然后claire批
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: Jeanne
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 写英文, 她fwd给她老板
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: 好吧，真复杂
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 我已经被虐几回了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: 这些收的这么紧，说明公司要有大变化，要么裁员要么解散的节奏啊
<QiongMan1Huo> http://jandan.net/2015/05/22/ext4-bug.html
<botK> QiongMan1Huo: ⇪ 漏洞警告:EXT4可能吃掉你的所有数据 
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 好久的事情了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMan1Huo: TR都要EVP+批了你知道嘛？
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: tr是啥 evp是啥
<QiongMan1Huo> travel?
<QiongMan1Huo> vp?
<HowIsItGoing> travel request
<palomino|exhaust> :O QiongMan1Huo 
<QiongMan1Huo> HowIsItGoing: 反正我的批了 \o/
<palomino|exhaust> 哎呦卧槽,吓得我小心肝扑腾扑腾的啊 QiongMan1Huo 
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|exhaust: 还真有人用ssd组raid0啊.... 这种土壕才会遇到的bug和我无缘
<palomino|exhaust> raid0啊...
 * palomino|exhaust 放心了
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家白老板又不是出家人  
<yunfan> 不过绿教也有说不能撒谎哄骗人嘛
<yunfan> 几大宗教为着自己的利益考虑 也是要鼓励基本道德的
<O0XX> yunfan: 你懂得真是多
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，那个选项只有CDO有，看来CDO花钱八成花超了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 马克的第一桶金貌似就是卖公司弄的？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 是的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 啥选项
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 奇怪的选项
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: travel?
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 。
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: cdo从开始就狂飞来飞去的，再咋样也经不起这么搞吧
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 所以放出风IPO，大概就真的会IPO了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 当时猴总还在就那样
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 其他team不这样么？
<yunfan> O0XX: 还好 我这个人好奇心重 目下又是信息时代 不怕你好奇心重
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 他是sales啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不飞坐家里哪来的钱
<yunfan> O0XX: 话说红头文件没下来么 我等着贵社的指示呢
<O0XX> yunfan: 都说了是红头文件了...
<O0XX> yunfan: 党国的红头文件怎么也得20个工作日了
<yunfan> O0XX: 不会下个月才出指示吧？
<yunfan> 骂了隔壁的 深度这个wine qq 关键时刻卡死了 
<O0XX> M04`: 湿胸?
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那时候support和他一样非
<happyaron> 飞
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 那时候谁是support啊？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我们组跟cdo那时候比，真的少太多太多了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 好吧那时候还没这概念
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: HowIsItGoing 马克这次卖公司, 年华收益可太低了
<M04`> QiongMangHuo: https://www.v2ex.com/t/192966#;  这个下面的评论真是大快人心....
<botK> M04`: ⇪ [远程办公] Tower 团队招募小伙伴 - V2EX 
<QiongMangHuo> M04`: 评论咋了?
<M04`> QiongMangHuo: 有人问, 不会ruby, 会python, 有机会吗.  直接回复, 没有
<O0XX> M04`: 出息
<yunfan> O0XX: 每天做功否？
<O0XX> yunfan: 不
<QiongMangHuo> M04`: 出息
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 压力山大啊，以前私人公司可以不讲业绩，IPO之后财报不好看要命啊，估计以后有的忙了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我错了, 挑起了 yunfan 的好奇心
<M04`> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 不过现在这俩在我眼里都是渣渣. java才是坠好的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: lay off嘛, 早就该 lay off了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这有啥 你什么时候见过我恶意挑衅了 ？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 怕啥
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 贵组只管开发啊，我们要管sales，实施，支持
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 以后还有培训
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 尽情花
<yunfan> 好奇也没错呗 何况还真就是认识的人
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没, 就是说宗教还是很敏感的话题的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我都是当面黑他
<O0XX> happyaron: 求transfer
<QiongMangHuo> 正面大力黑
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 笨，外包给阿三维护
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 所以难得有个不敏感的人 正是要抓紧满足好奇心呢  
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 英国公司里阿三不多
<yunfan> 其实我记得频道里有个新疆的 以前也问过他许多问题 也没啥
<yunfan> 好像叫 stick什么的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，你想到这方面……
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 正面黑还是要小心点 不要哪天上新闻了 
<happyaron> O0XX: 转来就发现钱很少
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 赞牛组
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53e82596tw1esczuiykidj20gn0ac3zb.jpg
<O0XX> happyaron: 咋可能比我现在还少
<happyaron> O0XX: 今年这侮辱性涨薪可怜得我老板都叽歪了
<yunfan> 有没有专门提供脑洞反转之类题材的网站 ? nyfair 主席呢？
<O0XX> happyaron: 贵组也侮辱性涨薪了?
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我很好奇为毛其他组木有support组织
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 这是莱昂纳多?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 我们啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 卧槽
<happyaron> O0XX: 我们组已经好几年侮辱性涨薪了。sprint的时候在office的happy hour大家大部分时间都讨论这个pretty shit的事了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 涨了多少？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 不知道
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 非常少
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你呢？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 平均呢？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 非常非常少
<happyaron> 3?
<O0XX> happyaron:  30K?
<happyaron> percent
<happyaron> 这事就别黑了，pretty shit
<O0XX> happyaron: 30Y
<happyaron> 啥？
<happyaron> 这种事情你们天天黑来黑去，真很无聊了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你们基数大，3%也很多了
<happyaron> 赶脚也是空虚坏了才这么少话题
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 大毛线
 * O0XX 同意
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还涨薪？
<yunfan> nyfair: 人呢？
<happyaron> onlylove: 卧槽这意思是我连涨薪都不配了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: cdo好像也没多少
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我从老板话里话外感觉这边平均也不超过5
<yunfan> happyaron: 还是跳槽涨薪快 前几天在linkedin上碰到个40k的机会
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯
<happyaron> yunfan: 速去
<yunfan> happyaron: 只是机会而已 我觉得语言关我过不去 而且要回到帝都工作 没意思
<happyaron> yunfan: linkedin公司靠谱，hr傻逼，办公室被Google逼的到处跑
<onlylove> happyaron: 我从工作到现在，就没涨薪过
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 你涨薪就知足吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 好的
<yunfan> happyaron: 不是说linkedin公司 而是说在linkedin上碰到一个
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: QiongMangHuo 你们有认识的朋友啥的做大数据的不？
<yunfan> onlylove: 去年我也没涨 所最近这两个月我都没干活
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 谁谁谁？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这就叫 我拿青春赌明天 不给小费算强奸
<happyaron> yunfan: o
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 没
<q__> 我在ubuntu上安装了kde,然后登陆界面输入用户名和密码,但是就是进不去桌面是怎么回事啊?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你不认识, 怎的?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 哪家公司？ 我给俺表妹找找有没有合适的公司，她今年毕业，搞数据挖掘的
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 表妹?
 * HowIsItGoing 或者叫堂妹？ 傻傻分不清楚
<happyaron> q__: kde请用kubuntu直接安装，或用debian
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 永洪BI
<BuMangHuo> 一个姓的就是堂妹嘛 happyaron 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ^^
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉今天不 happy?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不一定, 两口子同姓的很多
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 原来这么分的，还是千人斩厉害
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 也是堂妹嘛
<q__> happyaron, 如果从Ubuntu安装不行吗?我原来的桌面是gnome.我想看看kde长啥样,但是重装系统会丢掉以前装的好多软件啊. 
<yunfan> 死妹就行 
<yunfan> 爸爸这边叫堂 妈妈那边叫表
<yunfan> 其实我想知道古代那种娶了表妹的后代怎么称呼亲戚
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 错了吧
<yunfan> BuMangHuo:怎么错了 ？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 只有父亲的兄弟这边的，才叫堂
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你姑姑家的，也是表亲
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 原来你是说这个  我特指父亲的兄弟这边
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 而且，所以说，古代姑舅说的是同一个人
<yunfan> 不过确实没注意到姑姑家这边  但是真的是这样么？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 确定
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 因为关系是相互的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 啥？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 堂表关系是相互的
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 那爸爸的叔叔的女儿的女儿，该怎么叫？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 表
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 为毛
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 因为不跟你同姓啊
<BuMangHuo> 除非你爸爸的叔叔的女儿嫁的人跟你一个姓
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 原来这么简单
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看男性血缘, 姓不一定准
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，跑题跑得真远。
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 这公司待遇咋样啊？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 不错
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 以前是不让同性结婚的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 刚毕业两年的sales年150K的样子
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你也知道？ 圈儿里很有名？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 太远
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 必须的, 非常出名
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 擦，sales……
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，不是说加薪么
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你们在聊哪个公司?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我只认是他家sales啊...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 帮忙打听下研发撒
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: Qiong老板说那家
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 哪家?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 永洪
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 古代管自己老公的爹叫舅舅的，太多了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 姑家女，伸手娶
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 那肯定厉害啊, 共同创始人是马云
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 这么牛
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 公开资料啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: http://www.yonghongtech.com/html/contact/#team
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 关于永洪_北京永洪科技
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<BuMangHuo> 好猛
<dream> 怎么说
<BuMangHuo> 马云是研发总监啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对对对, 共同创始人 奸 研发总监
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 碉堡了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 恩, 爆了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 喵的，同名啊
<dream> 厉害啊
<BuMangHuo> lol
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: ...
<dream> 看来现在数据值钱
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你斩人都斩到古代了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 古人斩
<yunfan> 斩斩斩 砍砍砍 今日闲抛旧睡袍 明日杀去陕南
 * onlylove 拜古人斩 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: ...
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你先说的好吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你说古代近亲结婚不知道怎么称呼的
<BuMangHuo> cc O0XX 
<BuMangHuo> cc onlylove 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 嘿嘿 不要捉急撇关系哈 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 本来啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 古代近亲结婚很正常，研究怎么叫作甚，应该是从孩子那一代改 cc yunfan
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 苏轼不就娶了他表妹么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 娶表妹是法律赋予的权利好不好
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 权利你妹，现在算近亲吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我说的古代嘛
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你赢了，不过貌似岛国现在也可以
<yunfan> 今日斩遍青甘 明日再战晋陕 誓要把那万户女 摘取归俺  送给你的小曲 BuMangHuo 
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又没说他说错了 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 这... 好像有隐喻啊....
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 哪个有隐喻？ 小曲还是别的？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 小曲
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 斩遍新西兰
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 啧啧 
<BuMangHuo> 哎，是不是应该骑车去西藏，不然新西兰凑不全
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 能有啥隐喻 玩玩嘴炮
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 应该去 说不定能混个仁波切 顺利定居大朝阳呢
<onlylove> UC个逗比，收集了一堆数据，结果被NSA抱走了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 恩, 去搞个仁波切当当吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: yunfan 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 去西藏是为了豆瓣妹子吧  yunfan 
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你不是仁波切, 哪个豆瓣妹子跟你
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你当了仁波切, 说不定能搞到阿雅
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我可以晒黑再去啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 条条道路通子宫嘛 你做了仁波切岂非豆瓣妹子 知乎御姐都要拜倒啊
<onlylove> ……
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 当然你让白老板给你引荐下 去趟叙利亚 说不定斩获更多 指不定能有新西兰
<BuMangHuo> 哎我去，跑题了吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没有没有
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 顺便问，我不混豆瓣，西藏和豆瓣妹子啥关系
<BuMangHuo> 求别闹
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: zhanzhan
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 周末约不?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 脸皮还是不够厚啊 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不约啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不约的话约 HowIsItGoing 吧?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 撸去
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不是要去跟人吐嘈么
<BuMangHuo> 你们真的去吃串儿？　只有我觉得串儿应该冬天吃么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 串要冬天吃?
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<yunfan> O0XX: 问个正经问题 你下班了没 ？
<palomino|exhaust> 串儿夏天吃啊
<yunfan> 没下班的话我就问了
<palomino|exhaust> 冬天吃火锅
<BuMangHuo> palomino|exhaust: 夏天食欲不够啊
<O0XX> yunfan: 下了
<palomino|exhaust> 看见串就食欲大增啊..
<M04`> O0XX: http://pic4.zhimg.com/c4e2d379f41d15b4706e71969a5381af_b.jpg
<yunfan> ubuntu phone那个系统的同步什么的可是android那种可以替换的？？ O0XX 下了也得回答 大客户呢
<BuMangHuo> 靠，你们都吃的啥串，肯定跟我见到的不一样
<palomino|exhaust> ...好像一个字都不认识
<palomino|exhaust> 肉头和羊排啦...
<O0XX> yunfan: 可以
<BuMangHuo> 烫烫烫烫烫 palomino|exhaust 
<palomino|exhaust> 锟斤拷锟斤拷
<yunfan> O0XX: 那推送什么的走什么协议 别又是xmpp吧？
<O0XX> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> O0XX: 这个也秘密？
<palomino|exhaust> 手持两把锟斤拷，口中疾呼烫烫烫。脚踏千朵屯屯屯，笑看万物锘锘锘
<M04`> palomino|exhaust: ....
<yunfan> 还有为毛中移动跟ubuntu搞开发者大赛 却没有中移动的ubuntu phone机器出来  魅族那个好像最后是要销往欧洲的吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 李老板怎么看？
<BuMangHuo> palomino|exhaust: lol
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我啥也不懂
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: en  you knew nothing, water
<O0XX> yunfan: ni know so duo things, great hao hao hao
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 冬天还有烤串的么
<yunfan> O0XX: 你没看出一个梗 不怪侬
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 有啊，我就喜欢冬天吃
<M04`> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 大家终于不刷微博了. 改成看手机视频了. 
<onlylove__> yunfan: 如果是销往欧洲，说不定是好事，很多在国内销售的电子产品放一段时间，就放坏了，虽然不知道为啥
<O0XX> ...
<M04`> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 果然, 拿到了wifi密码就是不一样. 
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<onlylove__> yunfan: 还有，岛国产品貌似没这种问题
<yunfan>  onlylove__ 我听不懂 
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我想了很久也没想明白为啥
<yunfan> 我只想要个ubuntu phone
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我的意思是，欧洲货比国行质量好太多
<onlylove__> yunfan: 一块主板什么的，你放个四五年，国货可能就不能工作了
<yunfan> onlylove__: 哦 出口嘛 
<yunfan> onlylove__: 这个难道不是惯例？ 要不然达芬奇怎么抓住了国人这心理呢 所以达芬奇这种破坏规矩的才真该死
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 延迟好大
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:57
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我觉得是品控的问题吧，东西是一样的东西，但是发往国外的产品成本确实更高
<yunfan> onlylove__: 未必 我记得国内无良厂家 一个代号的产品都能更换芯片 
<yunfan> onlylove__: 所以面向不同市场的用不同的物料也不奇怪
<yunfan> 为何犹他州有那么大一个湖
<onlylove> yunfan: 更换芯片这个，我记得电子芯片只要针脚兼容就可以吧，因为有的芯片停产了，如果要换买不到，但是有更新的
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，很多芯片一直没停产，比方max232和555
<yunfan> onlylove: 51?
<onlylove> yunfan: 8051现在很少了吧，大多是atmel的at89
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是这俩货差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: at89比51其实强很多的
<onlylove> yunfan: 555是个定时芯片
<onlylove> yunfan: 232如果没记错，是个电源相关的
<yunfan> onlylove: 油好多呢  还有 65xx系列
<yunfan> 我记得上次我拆开我的遥控器键盘 追到他的芯片是这种  
<yunfan> 一下子觉得回到了80年代
<yunfan> 不过这也有好处 可以找老外解决问题  就怕出那种鬼芯片老外都没几个熟的
<dream> 应该都使用的比较熟练的吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 老外不熟的，基本都是国内的特制货
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过国内的山寨现在都买国外去了
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 比如那个CHIP背后就站着全志
<yunfan> 这个全志貌似就是以前年年换壳的索智
<onlylove> yunfan: allwinner不是被投诉违反gpl么
<onlylove> 我看到nyfair的quitmessage突然想起 biatch和bitch，据说男女使用习惯不一样
<onlylove> 80后基金经理成功将股市炒高卖给60后大妈，成功实现了60后炒高楼市让80后接盘的反转逆袭。大仇得报，大块人心！
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 你去搜下以前索智的事迹吧 那个更叼
<yunfan> 为了省掉几百万的mips授权费  人家经常换壳
<yunfan> 名字变来变去
<yunfan> 老总却都是那几个
<onlylove> allwinner不是搞arm的么，还搞mips？
<O0XX> yunfan: allwinner是搞mips的?
<onlylove> O0XX: 其实吧，人是搞嵌入式的
<O0XX> onlylove: 也对, intel现在也搞嵌入式了
<yunfan> O0XX: 不是 以前那个经常换壳的是  不过貌似全志就是以前那个sochip
<yunfan> O0XX: 以前市场上mips有两家 一家是君正和华芯飞  另外一家就是年年换壳的神公司 
<yunfan> O0XX: 人家也跟你们一样 扣着ndk 很讨厌
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44166
<botK> ⇪ t: Solidot | 一种中药有效成分被发现能抑制食欲
<onlylove_> 别吓我啊，雷公藤有毒啊
<lainme> 观看恶心的东西就可以有效抑制了吧
<onlylove_> lainme: 不但抑制，搞不好还会吐出来
<yunfan> onlylove_: 许多有毒的东西都有疗效啊 比如疫苗
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实砒霜也有毒，但是也入药，不过按照某人说法，美国人说有毒，不能当药物
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在果壳学到的最印象深刻的一句话就是 “离开了剂量谈毒害就是刷流氓”
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好吧，确实如此
 * onlylove_ 下班
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30906.html 2013春晚十大流行语 : 1.都是千年的狐狸,玩什么聊斋 2.打败你的不是天真,是无鞋 3.你以为办四个户口本就能控制房源吗? 4.智商余额不足。5.帅人不记小人过 6.长的跟闹着玩似的 7.你摊上事儿了！你摊上大事儿了！ 8.这事不赖我 9.长
<^k^>  ─> 的一表人渣 10.恶心他妈给恶心开门——恶心到家了！
<xAstaraOS> THIS IS UNDER THE HIGHEST COURT OF INTERNATIONAL OF JUSTICE ... .
<xAstaraOS> ays be around - type /stats p to get a list of on call staff. Others may be hiding so do feel free to ping and /msg
<xAstaraOS> THIS IS UNDER THE HIGHEST COURT OF INTERNATIONAL OF JUSTICE ... .
<xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> ALL OPERATING SYSTEM THAT DOES NOT PASS ISO SHOULD NOT BE USE
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 有意思的提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470355 suse@linux-337q:~> w 17:40:49 up 1:04, 3 users, load average: 0.27, 0.35, 0.39 USER TTY FROM LOGIN@ IDLE JCPU PCPU WHAT suse :0 console 16:37 ?xdm? 2:22 0.08s /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde suse pts/0 :0 16:37 1:03m 0.00s 1.60s kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit] suse pts/1 :0 16:50 1.00s 0.11s 0.
<^k^>  ─> 00s w 您在 /var/spool/mail/suse 中有新邮件 suse@linux-337q:~> 我怎么能够看这封邮件呢？ zz: iamcook …
<xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> * risc rolls eyes
<xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> OR USER WILL BE CHARGE IN LAW
<xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> SEE http://iso.org
<botK> xAstaraOS: ⇪ ISO - International Organization for Standardization
<xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> <xAstaraOS> i am not joking
<xAstaraOS> redownload http://ubuntu.com
<botK> ⇪ f: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu
<xAstaraOS> if you want to use ubuntu
<xAstaraOS> We already revamped
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 有消息称，ubuntu的母公司Canonical有可能上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470356 Mark Shuttleworth Might List Canonical at the Stock Market http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shu ... 1993.shtml zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-05-22 20:09
<mao> 大家好
<botK> mao:点点点.  08:17
<mao> 哈哈哈
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 1.5 的光头胎靠谱还是 1.75 的呢
<BuMangHuo> 1.75 的话好像和现在的 1.95 差别不大
<zdc> 妈的移动真黑，现在电脑也只能包流量了
<zdc> 妈的移动真黑，现在电脑也只能包流量了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动画面下面会出现一行奇怪的字符…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470359 开始载入的时候很正常，就载入完成的时候，开机画面下面会出来一行乱码一样的一行，这是怎么回事…… zz: KWY_Q — 2015-05-22 21:38
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 上班1.5的不错
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我用正新的防扎胎，2年没扎过
<Stawidy> 有人？
<Stawidy> 有人吗
<botK> Stawidy:点点点.  12:44
<bbb> 各位号啊
<bbb> 有人吗
<botK> bbb:点点点.  13:19
<bbb> 我是刚用这个工具聊天啊
<bbb> 你是做什么的啊
<bbb> 人呢
<bbb> whois
<gebjgd> bbb, 自言自语是病  得治
<bbb> 没有人气啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 几点了  能有人气么
<bbb> 请教问题
<gebjgd> bbb, 有问题直接说就是了
<bbb> 我的ubuntu 14.04系统。独立显卡驱动搞不定啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 有什么搞不定的
<gebjgd> bbb, 附加驱动就装好了
<bbb> 安装附加驱动后，重新启动机器进入界面就卡死
<bbb> 你教程吗
<gebjgd> bbb, 什么显卡
<bbb> n卡
<gebjgd> bbb, 活该
<gebjgd> bbb, a卡 用户发来贺电
<bbb> ？？？？？？？
<gebjgd> bbb, n卡问题慢慢去论坛发贴子吧
<bbb> a卡就没有问题吗
<gebjgd> bbb, 没有
<gebjgd> bbb, 我这里3台机器a卡没有任何问题
<bbb> 就是AIT显卡吗
<gebjgd> bbb, amd ati
<bbb> 哎
<bbb> 我的笔记本不是这样啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 那就用开源驱动
<bbb> 不会啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 不会就去用win
<bbb> 求你指导
<gebjgd> bbb, 不用ubuntu没法指导你
<bbb> 呵呵
<gebjgd> bbb, 家里都是debian
<bbb> 你家里用debian吗
<gebjgd> bbb, 我家人全是用Linux
<gebjgd> bbb, 从2008年开始
<bbb> 那你们用QQ吗
<bbb> 说说你的感受，和微软系统比起来呢
<gebjgd> bbb, 不用
<gebjgd> bbb, 用毛qq
<bbb> 那你们真么用什么聊天工具
<gebjgd> bbb, skype
<gebjgd> bbb, viber
<bbb> skype中国人用的比较少，viber不知道啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 你要是知道  天朝就不会有gfw了
<bbb> gfw
<bbb> gfw是什么意思
<bbb> 我安装了viber
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助啊！怎么样去掉在桌面上显示的主文件夹内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470362 新装的15.04，将主文件夹里的桌面图标删了，之后主文件夹里的所有文件也在桌面显示（之前14.10删了不知怎么就没事），百度了下解决方案： 将~/.config/user-dirs.dirs里的
<^k^>  ─> ： 　　# This file is written by xdg-user-dirs-update 　　# If you want to change or add directories, just edit …
<Stawidy> ？
<abc_> 测试
<botK> abc_:点点点.  20:30
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求助：谁给个kubuntu的更新源啊，软件无法更新，也不能下载安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470364 大家帮帮忙啊，急！！！！ zz: tlmask — 2015-05-23 8:59
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Okular书签升级后不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470365 偶一般在新版本推出时先试用一段时间，与老版本共存，安装15.04后，发现okular的新版本不能显示12.04LTS版本中okular的书签，一片空白，而如果在新版本中做书签，又是正常显示的，哪位仁兄有解吗？
<^k^>  ─> Okular是一款pdf文档的标注软件，与acrobat相当，十分强大，而其书签功能甚至可以用作阅 …
<^A^> GM，AV8D
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • 求助：如何新建别名alias http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470366 按照网上的方式修改/root/.bashrc并没有作用，直接在/etc/profile中添加，然后source，但是重启以后自定义alias并没有加载，怎么办？ zz: xhd2015 — 2015-05-23 11:28
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 因爲Ubuntu認識魅族，偶很贊它 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470349 以前對魅族很陌生，因爲Ubuntu才認識它，偶認爲它的目光應該是前瞻的，如果是三分天下，UBUNTU是極有潛力的，如果是一統天下，UBUNTU潛力最大，想想蘋果一直定位在娛樂，那麼娛樂工作一統天下
 * iso-auditor ##iso.org in freenode is open for public , ACCORDING TO INTERNATIONAL LAW , USER SHOULD ONLY USE APPROVED ISO PRODUCT OR USER WILL BE CHARGE IN LAW , APPLICATION CAN BE SUBMITTED TO ##iso.org or http://iso.org directly , REMEMBER DO NOT BAN ME AS IT IS UNDER ORDER OF INTERNATIONAL HIGH COURT OF JUSTICE ... .
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, what is that
<bbb> E: 未发现软件包 prime-indicator  怎么处理啊。
<bbb>  E: 未发现软件包 prime-indicator  怎么处理啊。
<bbb>  E: 未发现软件包 prime-indicator  怎么处理啊。
<iso-auditor> http://iso.org
<iso-auditor> see it
<botK> iso-auditor: ⇪ ISO - International Organization for Standardization
<bbb>  E: 未发现软件包 prime-indicator  怎么处理啊。
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, and?
<iso-auditor> and user should pass ISO IN EVERYTHING
<iso-auditor> FROM MEDIC
<iso-auditor> TO IT
<iso-auditor> IS US THAT SET STANDARD 
<iso-auditor> OR USER CAN BE CHARGE IN LAW
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, and is there something to do with Linux distribution?
<iso-auditor> yap
<iso-auditor> there is
<iso-auditor> all operating system that does not pass iso
<iso-auditor> will be charge in law if they don't close it for good
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, so that is not our problem
<iso-auditor> and user already been warn
<iso-auditor> is user problem too
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, just sue the connical and debian or suse 
<iso-auditor> who ask u to use it
<iso-auditor> that's my code
<iso-auditor> debian is my code
<iso-auditor> We take over the domain
<iso-auditor> suse too
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, you know nothing about the gpl
<iso-auditor> they are EliteZ
<iso-auditor> gpl ?
<iso-auditor> what do u mean by gpl
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, just sue the all Linux users and come here ok
<iso-auditor> don't beleive me check http://iso.org
<iso-auditor> is not my problem
<iso-auditor> play http://interpol.int
<botK> iso-auditor: ⇪ Internet / Home - INTERPOL
<iso-auditor> they are trying to get them now
<iso-auditor> grace period is over
<iso-auditor> see media video
<iso-auditor> i am tornado
<iso-auditor> team lead of tornado , i only deal with jendral not small small case like this
<vcoinminer> hi. I would like to ask, is there any disadvantage or insecure to use pure ssh & bash script to deploy compare to deploy tools like mina, chef, puppet??
<iso-auditor> that interpol job
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, btw, i did not see you in any other channel but only here why?
<iso-auditor> freenode +s
<iso-auditor> all channel
<iso-auditor> are u sure u didn't see me
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] (~iso-audit@36.76.50.225): iso.org
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] #freenode @##iso.org #ubuntu-cn ##csharp ##linux #netbsd ##kernel #perl ##slackware #openbsd ##c++ ##java ##php #osdev #freebsd #solaris 
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] hobana.freenode.net :Bucharest, RO
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] is away (WELCOME TO ISO , INTERNATIONAL STANDARD , http://iso.org , ##iso.org , APPLICATION WILL BE REVIEW PER QUE ... . International Organization for Standardization ... .)
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] is connecting from *@36.76.50.225 36.76.50.225
<botK> iso-auditor:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iso-auditor> * [iso-auditor] idle 00:00:05, signon: Sat May 23 11:29:03
<botK> iso-auditor: ⇪ ISO - International Organization for Standardization
<^k^> iso-auditor:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, no. ubuntu-de
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, #git
<gebjgd> iso-auditor, i just see you here
<jamesarch> 问下各位大牛  vim的 快捷键映射为什么在新建文件的时候没法使用
<jamesarch> 比如我做的au BufRead *.py map <buffer> <F5> :w<CR>:!python % <CR> 在已存在的文件里这个快捷键是生效的，可是新建文件的时候是无效的
<lainme> jamesarch: 用autocmd FileType *py？
<lainme> autocmd FileType python
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 自动升级之后，USB 没反应了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470368 用几个 U 盘试，所有的口都没反应。 怎么破？ zz: saintthor — 2015-05-23 13:29
<jamesarch> 好的 我试下
<jamesarch> 为什么加入这个之后会提示自动命令？
<jamesarch> ==！ 还是没用
<yunfan> ge来了?
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，谁有小米ID借我用下
<onlylove> happyaron: 小米个烂货，连TTL都封死了，除了官方开SSH和编程器，没别的办法，丫的问题是官方开不一定成功，据说客服态度还贼烂
<onlylove> happyaron: 有编程器借我玩不，SPI的
<stardiviner> jamesarch: BufWrite
<stardiviner> jamesarch: 你 :w 的话，肯定是 BufWrite嘛
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • sudo 自动输入密码的脚本 alias别名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470369 【前言】 废话不多说，本贴内容讲述如何自动应答sudo需要输入的密码，同时作为alias的一个小小应用 【alias简介】 alias 命令用于定义一个命令的简写格式，例如，alias lsproc='ls -l /proc'，其中定义了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Linux有没有绘制化学结构式的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470373 windows下有chem office，很好很强大。 如今转入linux门下，有没有类似的可以绘制化学结构式的软件？ 话说毕业季要做答辩啊。。。 zz: jerry033 — 2015-05-23 14:57
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以拿来我帮你刷
<happyaron> onlylove: 编程器有，座子得看你啥芯片了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看下拆机图去，据说是个8针的SPI
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在研究SSH这个事情
<happyaron> onlylove: 拍照，记芯片型号
<onlylove> happyaron: 能不拆就不拆
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 很可能你需要热风枪，这货我手上没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 热风枪？你的意思是，丫的针脚在芯片下面？
<happyaron> onlylove: 一半不都这样么
<happyaron> 一般
<onlylove> happyaron: SPI的8针不都像螃蟹似的么
<happyaron> onlylove: 也可能是电焊上的，这种可以处理
<happyaron> onlylove: 不一定，看你具体情况啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 有座子的那种，成本会高，焊上便宜
<happyaron> 还结实
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> happyaron: paradox的固件也是update的，没有factory不爽
<onlylove> happyaron: http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread/index/tid/10270649
<botK> onlylove: ⇪  mini路由器，我见过的最全面开箱拆机测评，一、二级路由... - 小米社区官方论坛 
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该就是螃蟹样的那个
<onlylove> happyaron: max 25l系列的
<onlylove> happyaron: 啊，错了 MX25L
<wangchaohui> hello,我又回来了
<bbb> 各位好啊
<gebjgd> wangchaohui, 网炒汇
<wangchaohui> 汪超慧
<wangchaohui> IRC，还有啊
<wangchaohui> gebjgd, hello 
<gebjgd> wangchaohui, 女的？
<gebjgd> wangchaohui, 好名字
<wangchaohui> 男的
<bbb> 怎么深入学习linux呢
<gebjgd> bbb, 私信干嘛
<gebjgd> bbb, 删除你的win  只用Linux就能深入学习了
<wangchaohui> 前几天去小家之家，等叫号直接被人叫汪超慧小姐，嘎嘎
<bbb> 不好意思。我刚用这个聊天工具。我本想你打个招呼的。
<bbb> 新手用这个工具
<gebjgd> bbb, 打对方昵称就是了
<wangchaohui> bbb, 天天用，遇到问题搜索解决，
<bbb> gebjgd 说说怎么学习linux
<gebjgd> bbb, 删除你的win  只用Linux就能深入学习了
<wangchaohui> TAB键可以自动补全名字 
<bbb> 今天上网已经搞好ubuntu系统，不用win系统了啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 这仅仅是开始
<bbb> 是的啊
<bbb> 求你指导啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 无需指导
<gebjgd> bbb, 用就是了
<bbb> 看来国外人用linux的比较多啊
<wangchaohui> 关键是你想用Linux做什么。用Linux的怪人比较多‘
<gebjgd> wangchaohui, 这是扯蛋
<bbb> 怪人比较多。什么意思
<wangchaohui> 技术男，爱折腾，GEEkER，HAcker
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有个哥们天天发iso.org
<happyaron> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你们也不管管
<gebjgd> happyaron, 印尼的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有聊天记录给我看看
<happyaron> 应该就知道肿么封了
<wangchaohui> 怎样才能成为管理员？
<gebjgd> wangchaohui, 做梦
<bbb> 说说国外的事情呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你看每天的记录  之后搜iso-auditor
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好像就昨天一次啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果说印尼的话，我到想起那个0x71了
<wangchaohui> 我的每次重启之后，VPN就都反应，不连接。日志记录是：Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.。。必须注销一次，就好了。这是什么情况。。网上有说删除～/.config  的，重装network-manager的，试过了，无效。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 牛牛，帮想个办法，锁了TTL，没开SSH，除了编程器，还有啥办法能刷路由
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu回话中的自动启动程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470374 xubuntu有一个怪异的行为。比如为知笔记和qBittorrent每次进入用户桌面时都会自动启动。但是我并没有设置这两个程序为自动启动。 我通过“启动和回话”程序进行检查，也没有发现这两个项目。 我
<bbb> 有人
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个傻K，字体都白的，怎么搞
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不会
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我的路由器是用web界面刷的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 简单至极
 * onlylove 对小米路人转黑！
<bbb> 什么问题
<bbb> gebjgd你是做什么工作的啊
<gebjgd> bbb, Linux c/c++开发
<bbb> 牛逼的工作啊
<bbb> 很有钱的工作啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 这里一堆人都是
<gebjgd> bbb, 好不好
<bbb> 我是什么都不会的老男人啊
<bbb> 想学习python怎么样啊
<gebjgd> bbb, 重新投胎如何？
<onlylove> 老男人？重新投胎如何？
<bbb> 我何尝不想啊
<xrosnight> shadowsocks 怎么连接上不能上网呀？
<bbb> 可能吗
<xrosnight> 想知道为什么，自己建造的shadowsocks 服务器
<onlylove> 凑合凑合吧，谁知道重新投胎会成啥样
<zxx> help
<bbb> 有朋友在吗
<bbb>  teamviewer 依赖于 lib32asound2  这个包我找不到
<gebjgd> bbb, 你用的什么发行版
<gebjgd> bbb, ubuntu自动用gdebi安装就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 噢
<gfxmode> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3739174383
<botK> gfxmode: ⇪ 漏个脸，看看狼多不多_黄山卫校吧_百度贴吧
<gfxmode> 这个女的有点靓
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我质疑下你的品味
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 嘿嘿，只是很中肯的说法
<gfxmode> 我现在才把Qt的布局管理器学会
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 标准的小三脸
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 而且没有气质
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 背后说人坏话不好吧，啊哈哈
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 事实而已
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 所以我说质疑你的品味
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 淡淡的乡土气息
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 其实我也这么觉得的，然后你被炸出来了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 白给都不要
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 你对Qt熟悉么？我有个问题想请教
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 就是写写应用程序而已  
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我们的产品是qt的
<gfxmode> gebjgd: NICE，Qt自带的库，QSerialPortInfo::availablePorts()，枚举串口，有些枚举不出来，比如ttyS0-4；而qextserial可以枚举出来
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 没用过这个
<gebjgd> gfxmode, stackoverflow查查看
<gfxmode> gebjgd: OK
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 哈哈，我刚用了下GitHub，提交了代码，还不是很会用。https://github.com/gfxmode/CommTest
<botK> ⇪ f: gfxmode/CommTest · GitHub
<botK> ⇪ t: gfxmode/CommTest · GitHub
<bbb> 没有人气啊
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<jackness> 你们都在忙什么呢？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新装ubuntu14.04手动配置IP，无法上网，ping网关返回destination host unreachabl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470375 Hi，大家好， 我的win7+ubuntu14.04双系统，手动配置IP、掩码、网关、DNS，同样的配置在win7下可以上网，但在ubuntu下无法上网。ping网关返回destinat
<^k^>  ─> ion host unreachable。其实前天不知怎么折腾的可以上网了，但后来因为添加Synergy开机启动， …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu15.04 让我吐血！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470376 本人是从ubuntu09.04开始使用的。后来gnome桌面出现问题，换成了kubuntu。体验了一把惊艳。 耐何从12开始，kubuntu无法正常安装了。表现为安装界面无安装过程显示。最终还是勉强安上了。 到14。04，天啊，直接无法
<^k^>  ─> 显示界面。所有图标缩成一团，图形界面根本无法看。只能走曲线，先装ubuntukylin再安装 …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎样联系世界各地的linuxer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470377 如题，是否有必要开发一款linux下的社区软件，成立一个强大的linuxers社区 如果你对设个计划感兴趣，email我们1377430541@qq.com zz: xhd2015 — 2015-05-23 22:09
<MainJAS> 请问tty下要怎么把语言调成英文？
<gebjgd> MainJAS, locale
<MainJAS> LANG和LANGUAGE这两个吗？
<gebjgd> MainJAS, ubuntu从来没用明白过  只知道debian的
<gebjgd> MainJAS, /etc/default/locale
<MainJAS> gebjgd, 有没有针对特定tty的设置，而不是全局的
<MainJAS> gebjgd, LANG=en_US.UTF-8,LANGUAGE=en_US:en这样写对吗
<gebjgd> MainJAS, 试试看就知道了
<MainJAS> 嗯，vi
<MainJAS> vi正常了,但是help一直乱码
<gebjgd> MainJAS, vim?
<gebjgd> MainJAS, 直接xterm里用就是了
<MainJAS> gebjgd, 嗯对
<yunfan> 终于熬到了6000mah的手机了 
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么手机？
<jzp113> 谁用过git
<jzp113> fatal: unable to auto-detect email address (got 'jzp@BirdBrother.(none)')
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你成长了
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在玩gta4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 相当的赞
<yunfan> gebjgd: 自己看新闻 我还要上床的 刚才在quora上解了一惑 终于知道了地图上那些圆圈原来叫 center pivot irrigation
<yunfan> 上床  88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 发了多少简历了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 平均每天两个吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不错啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你写的简历必须要让别人给改下  最好德语是母语的人
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-24
<stardiviner> 貌似没什么人聊天阿
<stardiviner> 都很忙很战斗阿
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]编写shell程序的时候，如何让用户输入文件的路径，然后储存至某个变量，然后在读取出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470379 shell脚本的教材真心难懂，看了好多了，大多数只告诉你某个脚本，某个指令都有什么作用，给出的实例更是让我这种菜鸟看不明白
<^k^>  ─> ，遇到问题，本着求助论坛大神的精神来论坛里问问： 问题是这样的，例如，我有一台 …
<Guest44067>  /msg nickserv help
<jackness> 大家中午好啊！
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • deb 打包的程序。 提示 “该软件包质量欠佳” 怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470380 E: mydeb: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid usr/local/ 1001/1001 用lintian 一下； 把目录文件改成 755 ； 还是一样的报错， 这些怎么改呢？ Lintian check results for /home/jackielee/deb/mydeb_1.0.0_all.deb:
<^k^>  ─> E: mydeb: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object usr/local/bin/HelloWorldDir/HelloWorld E: mydeb: maintai …
<tryit> hello
<botK> tryit:点点点.  23:42
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Mozilla Firefox功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470381 假设，在Mozilla Firefox输入： http: //forum.ubuntu.org. 浏览器有强制，把它转换为： https: //forum.ubuntu.org.cn功能么？ zz: UbuntuQ — 2015-05-24 11:59
<jackness> 额。。。。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<kandu> tryit: 高管好
<tryit> kandu, 老板好
<jackness> 你们好！
<jackness> 不管是高管还是老板
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难读懂的书 : 图书馆管理员对馆长说,有些书因为太难读懂,从来没有人看。馆长把那些书都收集在一起,放在一个引人注目的地方,上面还放了一块牌子:"谨告——这些书难读,需要高深的学问。"这个架子上的书很快就全部借出去了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • tty1 进不去，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470382 之前是在机械硬盘上用的。现在增加了一个固态硬盘。装上Ubuntu14.04 发现ctl+alt+F1 ,F2,F3...都没法用，只是看到花屏，然后就一直黑屏，用alt+ctl+F7可以回到gui界面。重装系统还是没法使用，但是之前机械硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘上的系统依然可以使用TTY1 等/ 本人刚刚是硬盘linux 系统，希望大家可以帮我看看什么 …
 * Bohr 
 * Thackeray wave.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • Ubuntu SDK无法打开了[could not find or load xcb] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470383 ubuntu sdk无法打开。终端运行提示： Code: This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb". Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. 已放弃 (核心已转储) ldd ub
<^k^>  ─> untu-sdk 得到： Code: linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffff93f6000)    libExtensionSystem.so.1 => /usr/bin/../lib/x8 …
<jamesarch> 好安静
<jamesarch> =。=
<perr> 咩 
<perr> ^k^: imadper?
<perr> ^k^: 喵
<Kves> 咩 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15508.html 你这B也分得太开了吧 : 一病人拿着女医生开的单转了一圈后回来问:这个13超在哪里做?女医生接过来一看说:这是B超。病人说:我靠,你这B也分得太开了吧！
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: http://www.ahys.gov.cn/2013/ysdt/view.php?a=L3Zhci93d3cvaHRtbC95c3pmL2h0bWwveXN4d3cvYXJ0aWNsZS8yMDE0MTIvMTg3NTgzLmh0bQ==   你看 打成粉增值n倍啊 
<botK> yunfan: ⇪ 【阜阳日报】红薯亩产10350斤——颍上农民打破单产全国纪录｜颍上县人民政府网站-www.ahys.gov.cn
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 政策与机遇 : 一大酒店生意颇红火,有记者采访老板:"请问你们酒店是怎样发展起来的?" 老板用粤语答曰:"一靠政策,二靠机遇。" 次日,报纸刊登该采访录,提及该老板发展经验,"曰:一靠警察,二靠妓女。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 启动bash调用bash配置文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470385 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04 LTS，终端是默认的终端软件。 现状描述： 我打开终端时，bash会读取.bashrc的内容并进行初始化。 或者在shell中以非登录启动bash时，也会读取.bashrc的内容。 目前的问题是： 在tty登
<leetking> 你们好，我遇到个关于bash的问题，希望大家可以帮忙看看。问题的详细描述在这个链接
<leetking> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=470385
<botK> ⇪ t: 启动bash调用bash配置文件问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: leetking 
<leetking> 希望你们可以帮我看看
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鄂鱼皮鞋 : 一老汉进城,城市灯红酒绿,老汉一不小心踩到了别人的鞋上,那人骂到:乡吧老,这是鄂鱼皮鞋,一只1000多块啊,注意点！老头一想,那么贵,没有说什么就走了。 回家的路上,路过水塘,看见两只鄂鱼在打架,老汉急忙冲了上去,啤了啪嚓一顿神打,把鄂鱼制服了,一
<^k^>  ─> 拔脚掌,骂到:该死的鄂鱼,出门为什么不穿鞋。
<leetking> tks, 我的那个问题，您们可以看看吗，谢谢
<leetking> 哈哈，不用麻烦大家了，那个问题我搞定了
<leetking> 在 .bash_profile内添加 . ~/.bashrc就好了！！
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ssh服务端如何启用diffie-hellman密钥交换？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470386 服务端为debian，用手机连接提示 Code: Server does not support diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 for key exchange 请问如何启用diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 key echange? 已谷歌，什么都搜不到。 zz: vickycq — 2015-05-24 22
<^k^>  ─> :02
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天有kirmes
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人这个多
 * isox Allow me to say few word which is one sentence Under order International High Court of Justice , http://iso.org is open in freenode ##auditor , Welcome to ##auditor , We're ISO, the International Organization for Standardization. We develop and publish International Standards , -= http://iso.org =-
<gebjgd> isox, there is no people in this channel still awake in v.r.china
<gebjgd> isox, you should come here and spread your opinion in 3 hours
<isox> <isox> i know all don't be scared
<isox> <thumbs> Mushini: you need to identify to your account first.
<isox> * Guest90308 has quit (Client Quit)
<isox> <isox> the one that count when you apply through http://iso.org
<isox> <isox> never ever submit to iso.org if u don't read the manual and audit ure company
<botK> isox: ⇪ ISO - International Organization for Standardization
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 起来干活了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 旅行不？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 没时间
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 老婆毕业再说
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 上周去了franken地区
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 别累坏了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 为啥不说一声？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 上周星巴克有happy hour（虽然我从来不去）
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 和德国熟人一起去的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 来了，我请你喝呀
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我不喝咖啡了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 头疼
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 也有别的。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 星巴克没意思   我现在对韩国餐 地道的中餐感兴趣
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 地道中餐很少，
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 韩国餐也行，有时候不知道怎么点
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 韩国餐是相当的不错
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我们周边有几个很不错的。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 真是没吃过  去了franken那边吃了一家不错的  赞不绝口啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那哥们怎么老来这里
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我去睡觉了，明天加班
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 就是有点小贵
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 我擦
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 不是吧
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 韩餐都挺贵的。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 明天假期啊
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 怎么回事
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed, 犯法了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 没犯法，呵呵，别的事。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 先下了。
<alvin_rxg> 什么狗屁 iso，还不是哪个公司强听哪个公司的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看到了没
<alvin_rxg> 看啥
<alvin_rxg> kirmes?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小公司就是这样  过节  周末都有可能加班
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我以前的公司也会这样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是好找啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 周末叫你干活？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以第一份工作不要挑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你才知道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你没说呃，而且以前你周末都有保障的吧
<alvin_rxg> 怎么说第一份不要挑？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 第一份工作 做第一个项目的时候  管理那个项目的人  病了 我和奥地利小哥加班搞定的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给工签就去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先学东西  加班也要
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个是突发情况，没完成也没人说吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小公司就是这样
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且我不是和你说了么  小公司  客户直接打到我的工作电话上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 美国人直接打到我的手机上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我现在投的公司，人数都100起的，差不多投的大部分都是两三百人的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 难
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你毕竟是外国人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人家凭什么要你 不要本国人？
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除非你是专家级别的优秀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 另外你投的是什么职位？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Einsteiger
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是  什么领域  什么技能的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: c/c++/ios
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不过也有猎头看到我写的 html相关的，他们有推荐 html5 的……#
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ios的我不了解  c/c++的基本上都是和硬件有关系的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 需求不大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有都是和硬件打交道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，给推荐的都是 ios
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ios开发现在还吃香么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉需求小多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android开发倒是热了
<alvin_rxg> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGWGc5dfbzn_7w_S2_EWEG-wfPvLr-otZ
<botK> alvin_rxg: ⇪  Cities: Skylines (Staffel 01) - YouTube
<alvin_rxg> 这俩没差别
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个是java 一个是object c
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 区别还是有的
<alvin_rxg> 不大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 设计感觉不同吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你就也找android的开发
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计就有好的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那天在twitter上看到有人在柏林找android开发呢
<alvin_rxg> 只不过每次 java 的函数得要重新看它的参数定义，这个比较烦，容易忘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 墙内的人也要
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 网上全是 j2ee
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 需要framework
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android算是不需要太多framework的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android开发会宽一些  好找一些
<alvin_rxg> 嗯， iOS 也不需要太多 Framework 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对这个行业不了解  反正android会比ios好找
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这是我身边的人感觉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 倒是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们公司只有android的安全软件  没有ios的
<alvin_rxg> iOS 不需要安全软件 :-/
<alvin_rxg> Cities: Skylines 这游戏不错，但不能玩，开始玩了没有尽头的感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先找工作   小心玩物丧志
<alvin_rxg> 放心
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作的同时去打工去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 多大的人了   还悠哉悠哉的呢
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别等账户里没钱了  去打打工
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对自己狠点  会更有动力找工作
<alvin_rxg> ..
<cleamoon> c++需求不少吧
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu12.04左侧启动器更改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478349 请问Ubuntu12.04左侧启动器如何更改为如图的效果顶部有快捷启动菜单，底部是任务栏，左侧还有显示桌面 zz: 广岛秋泽 — 2016-05-23 1:32
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 关于天气预报的桌面软件！要中文的！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478350 天气预报的桌面软件（中文的）有哪些呢？conky好多要网站经常变！要改来改去代码!偶菜鸟一个，不会！！ zz: hai1212 — 2016-05-23 8:34
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 未解决：新装一周xubuntu,根目录 不够用了，比用半年的ubuntu占空间还大。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478353 我之前用了半年的ubuntu15.04+xfce4最近直接又装了同时第三个系统，xubuntu16.04 amd64. 可是根目录 所占容量 ，比之前用半年的两G还多，直接到了3.7G不
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 未解决：新装一周xubuntu,根目录 不够用了，比用半年的ubuntu占空间还大。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478354 1，分区突然 变大，不够用。 1.1我的变动：启用了加密/home分区，但新用，可能是此处操 作有误导致问题。 1.2问题详情： 我之前用了半年的ubun
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • CentOS如何定制  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478356 需求 ：将官方的ISO进行剪裁，不想安装的RPM包可以不安装。对于公司业务或者其它需要自动化部署的RPM包加入到这个ISO中。 现状 ：我想这是大家共同的想法，目前网上也有一些这方面的资料，但90%都
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教14.04 LTS 支持到哪一年啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478357 请教14.04 LTS 支持到哪一年啊？16.04出来了怎么样啊？想升级又怕麻烦纠结啊。。 zz: cadbc — 2016-05-23 10:51
<yuning> BinLi, Yakkety Yak
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太的手 : 在公共汽车上,一位男人发现扒手正在掏他的钱包,便幽默地说:"老兄,你来晚了！我今天虽然领了薪水,可我的太太下手比你快多了！ "
<nyfair> 他妈民逗组织到底是什么垃圾厕所，雇的傻逼脑子里是屎，口腔里还是屎
<nyfair> 一群二货天天在粪坑里互相舔痔疮取乐
<HowToUse> nyfair: 牛牛姐, 民逗是啥啊?
<nyfair> 64那群逗逼逃到国外后成立的组织，跟轮子差不多
<HowToUse> nyfair: 哦哦
<HowToUse> nyfair: 支持牛牛姐
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04如何删除域账号及域账户sudo权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478358 1. 在设置里用户账户，可以看到已经登录过的域账号，但怎样删除呢？ 2. 如何给域账户sudo权限？ zz: spreadtrum — 2016-05-23 15:03
<Harris> 各位咨询一下，ms project的文档mpp后缀的，如何在Ubuntu下打开？openproj只有rpm包。
<yuning> 不了解 ms project, 不过 rpm 可以 通过 alien 转换成 deb 包
<nyfair> 。。。
<MangHuoEr> Harris: 可以导入到某些在线的 office
<nyfair> 无聊，这种ruby gem干嘛要用rpm deb
<nyfair> 装openproj还不如直接转换成excel
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: 转 excel 不会丢东西么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教个 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478361 vbox 如何实现内网和外网同时连接啊 我找了很多教程都不行啊 nat 连接外网 ， 桥接连接内网 但是如何两个都实现啊 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-23 15:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教个 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478362 vbox 如何实现内网和外网同时连接啊 我找了很多教程都不行啊 nat 连接外网 ， 桥接连接内网 但是如何两个都实现啊 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-23 15:36
<Harris> 项目组发了一个mpp过来，打不开了
<MangHuoEr> Harris: 如果只打算读的话简单
<Harris> 打算编辑。
<Harris> 刚才运行源码的openproj，又提示说要sun的java，我用的是oracle的不行。2008年的软件不知道oracle都把这个收购了。。。。。如何破？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，听说A站撕起来了，好可怕
<onlylove> Harris: 你找个旧版的java？
<onlylove> Harris: 08年的软件就找当年的环境试试？
<yuning> 看了一下 wiki, openproj 已经被 http://www.projectlibre.org/ 替代了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不关心了
<nyfair> onlylove: 迟早药丸
<Harris> 谢谢各位了，我请同事转换成xml，在Planner上导入就可以用了。
 * onlylove 继续求工作
<onlylove> mvc看的迷迷糊糊的
<nyfair> http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2016/05/22/positive-thinking
<nyfair> 哪个mvc，web server那种？
<HowToUse> onlylove: 哪个mvc，web server那种？
<onlylove> HowToUse: 嗯，这几天在看rails
<HowToUse> onlylove: 有前途.
<HowToUse> onlylove: rails是少有的好框架.
<onlylove> HowToUse: 有毛前途，都3个月没工作了，丫的猫猫都看不起我
<nyfair> rails挺好的啊
<nyfair> 哪个猫？
<onlylove> 我没说rails好坏……就是在看rails的guide
<nyfair> 帽帽？
<onlylove> 嗯，红色的那个猫
<nyfair> rails的doc确实很专业
<onlylove> 不吐槽了
<onlylove> 听说rails是37singnal写的
<onlylove> nyfair: 这文不像淫王写的啊……
<nyfair> basecamp的福利没得说
<onlylove> nyfair: 头一次见他如此一本正经
<onlylove> nyfair: 有点当年那个完全用Linux工作的感觉
<onlylove> 难道喷子王这几天又转风向了？
<HowToUse> onlylove: 猫猫也看不起我
<nyfair> 看这个更好http://www.zhihu.com/topic/19587684/hot
<HowToUse> onlylove: 猫猫用rails嘛? openshift?
<onlylove> HowToUse: 和猫猫没啥关系……
<HowToUse> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> HowToUse: 就是单纯的想看
<HowToUse> rails是dhh写的啊.
<HowToUse> dhh有点儿独裁
<nyfair> 猫猫肯定php啊
<onlylove> HowToUse: 万一哪天有工作机会呢
<HowToUse> onlylove: 难度大.
<HowToUse> onlylove: 你不去玩py.
<HowToUse> onlylove: 现在py比rb火
<HowToUse> onlylove: 工作机会多
<nyfair> HowToUse: 作为py rb全会的表示，py基础工资比rb差多了
<onlylove> HowToUse: py啥的会一点，不知道看哪个framework
<HowToUse> nyfair: 牛牛你写啥工资都会很高啊.
<HowToUse> onlylove: flask?
<onlylove> HowToUse: 诶，这个不是和3不对付么
<nyfair> rb会点皮毛你就敢开15k，py会一点也就3k
<onlylove> HowToUse: 至少我记得文档暂时用2
<HowToUse> onlylove: 本来就该用py2啊
<onlylove> HowToUse: 用linux那么久，rb py pl都会一点不是很正常么 cc nyfair
<HowToUse> onlylove: py的信条是啥来的? 做一件事只有一个办法, 并把它做好
<HowToUse> onlylove: 显然, py2是做好的那条路, py3是做不好的那条路
<onlylove> HowToUse: 我就记得perl说，可以有很多办法，其他的不记得
<nyfair> HowToUse: >>> exit
<nyfair> Use exit() or Ctrl-D (i.e. EOF) to exit
<HowToUse> nyfair: 这个梗我前两天用过啦
<onlylove> 这……
<onlylove> 欺负py么
<HowToUse> onlylove: 明明是py欺负我们...
<nyfair> HowToUse: 讲道理，亚洲人还得用py2这种先天歧视cjk的垃圾？
<HowToUse> nyfair: 讲道理, 有选择权?
<nyfair> python这种来个print都能给你爆出ascii codec can't decode这种error的破烂
<nyfair> 其实我挺赞同王垠的，上次他说ruby是垃圾，最近看了ruby源码，确实狗屎
<nyfair> 不过实现丑陋归丑陋，日常不出坑就行了
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后你也去研究scheme了？
<nyfair> onlylove: scheme没兴趣，wangyin之前吹的那个racket挺好玩的
<onlylove> nyfair: 那谁，不是也说过，C行为古怪啥的
<nyfair> https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/9afc312b4fef21da91fde083f85533ffd5a9d95f
<nyfair> 你看这个，那群日本鬼子宁可用反汇编的手法去hack调用一个dll文件的private方法，也不肯花时间自己写个FileIO
<HowToUse> yuning: https://www.zhihu.com/question/45627537/answer/102194770
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2762940
<onlylove> 听说TSST不造光驱了
 * stokes 
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • maya2016 for maya  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478363 [i] [/i]sudo apt-get install csh tcsh libaudiofile-dev libglw1-mesa elfutils gamin libglw1-mesa-dev mesa-utils xfs xfstt ttf-liberation ttf-mscorefonts-installer xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi alien#安装库环境 在终端输入以上命令时，提示xfs已经不存在或被
<Wenyiqn> 哈喽各位，我在配置apt-cacher-ng 的时候完成后，apt-get update 显示403 Forbidden file type or location
<Wenyiqn> 这个是什么原因？
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad X260安装ubuntu后风扇转速很高  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478364 又一个问题，这两天发现在ubuntu下，风扇的声音很大。 刚从win10转到ubuntu，现在电脑是双系统。 win10还没有卸载，切换回win10后，看到CPU温度和ubuntu下差不多，但是明显风扇转速要低
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教高手：Ubuntu Kylin 下如何安装draftsight?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478366 请教个安装draftsight的问题，Ubuntu Kylin下安装好draftsight后不能正常运行，提示：模块加载失败，应用将关闭，请重新安装应用。 zz: HaseeLiHaoYue — 2016-05-23 21:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这两天开始的，鼠标几乎不可用了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478367 大概是在昨天晚上起发现的，使用的是Ubuntu 16.04 LTS，鼠标响应的焦点老是不对。当前遇到的问题好多，也很诡异： 1.进入系统设置后，点击按钮（如“全部设置”）后，再点击屏
<^k^>  ─> 幕中的任何地方，都会是之前点击的按钮有响应，无法点击到除有焦点的这个按钮之外的 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox不能显示 选择文字 的光标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478368 选择文字时不能显示 已选择文字，就是选择时能显示蓝色，现在不知道是透明还是白色，看不到。 而且看不到上下文 滚动条 ，按鼠标中健滚。快抓狂了 zz: tor — 2016-05-23 22:28
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 如何做美好，例如主菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478369 桌面，主菜单，登陆界面都怎么做美化处理 zz: tor — 2016-05-23 22:42
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 被vmware tools整的吐血2斤  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478370 /etc/init.d/vmware-tools status vmware-guestd is not running 共享文件也能共享，就是不能自动适应客户机分辨率，主机客户机也不能互相复制粘贴 vmware-tools都装完了，也没报什么错误， 各位大侠帮帮忙 zz:
<^k^>  ─> vxd001 — 2016-05-23 22:45
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • LMDE GTK 安裝程式修改版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478376 只適用於本人自己整合的「LMDE」與「Linux Mint 18」Live系統. 不整合到Live系統的用意,是為避免安裝垃圾依賴無法移除乾淨. 進入Live系統後執行: Code: $ sudo apt-get update $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/l
<^k^>  ─> inux-package/raw/debian/live-installer_2016.05.23_all.deb $ sudo dpkg -i live-installer_2016.05.23_all.deb $ sudo apt …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • AMD APU黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478377 进入grub后安装或启动16.04版本时会黑屏，但是系统能确实在运行， 因为能听到咚的一声。查了很多资料，只能在启动时添加nomodeset参数才可以，但是分辨率很低。据说因为16.04不再支持AMD专有驱动，改用开源驱动，
<^k^>  ─> 但是貌似这个所谓的开源驱动支持力度也很差啊。今天看到论坛，又说要更新到最新的l …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • AMD APU黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478379 进入grub后安装或启动16.04版本时会黑屏，但是系统能确实在运行， 因为能听到咚的一声。查了很多资料，只能在启动时添加nomodeset参数才可以，但是分辨率很低。据说因为16.04不再支持AMD专有驱动，改用开源驱动，
<^k^>  ─> 但是貌似这个所谓的开源驱动支持力度也很差啊。今天看到论坛，又说要更新到最新的l …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • AMD APU黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478380 进入grub后安装或启动16.04版本时会黑屏，但是系统能确实在运行， 因为能听到咚的一声。查了很多资料，只能在启动时添加nomodeset参数才可以，但是分辨率很低。据说因为16.04不再支持AMD专有驱动，改用开源驱动，
<^k^>  ─> 但是貌似这个所谓的开源驱动支持力度也很差啊。今天看到论坛，又说要更新到最新的li …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu server 14.04 安装到grub就报错，错误如下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478381 http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space ... 395553.jpg zz: 无声的雨 — 2016-05-24 9:29
<ttou> 有没有稳定点的cinnamon PPA
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • shashlik-在Linux系统下直接运行android app  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478382 综合以下内容翻译： http://www.shashlik.io/ https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-and-run-android-apk-on-linux-with-shashlik/ http://www.pcworld.com/article/3040093/android/shashlik-brings-android-apps-to-linux-and-you-ca
<^k^>  ─> n-try-it-today.html 本质上说，android是Linux，但是android的app需要一些其他的专用库才能运行。 …
<onlylove> 论坛又522
<mos> REGISTER 011235+1s qingjinshi@gmail.com
<mos> 感觉第一次近irc
<mos> 喵
 * onlylove 发现了不得了的东西，赶紧记下来
<opd_ra> 网络打印机怎么装？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo> hi
<luobo> 请教个问题，关于ping的执行权限问题
<luobo> 为什么ping没有粘滞位，应用还显示为红色，并且可以被普通用户使用
<luobo> 而用rsync -av /usr/bin/ping .
<luobo> 这时应用显示颜色就变了
<luobo> 也不能被普通用户使用
<luobo> 显示为ping: icmp open socket: 不允许的操作
<luobo> 有人知道其中的原因吗？
<onlylove> 我咋记得ping要chmod +s的才可以被普通用户用
<luobo> onlylove: 现在没有s位了
<luobo> onlylove: 你可以自己看下
<onlylove> luobo: 那就不清楚了，前几天貌似遇到过
<onlylove> luobo: 反正当时想不通为啥
<luobo> onlylove: 噢，我也是先不通，加了s可以用，但是心里不舒服
<onlylove> luobo: 对，我还专门去搜了下，有不少这问题
<luobo> onlylove: 那有什么梗在里面吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 没……都说chmod +s
<luobo> onlylove: 。。。，原生的使没有s，用的好好的
<onlylove> luobo: 正常情况下……我记得普通用户用ping是没问题的，但是，不知道啥情况会出错，然后就没权限了
<luobo> onlylove: 现在就这个有点纠结
<luobo> 这里有C社的大牛吗？
<luobo> onlylove: 你是C社的吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 不是，C社不要我
<luobo> onlylove: 这些年，看着你很吊的样子
<luobo> onlylove: 噢
<onlylove> luobo: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=467944
<onlylove> luobo: 切，你吓唬你自己吧，这频道比我厉害的多了去 了
<MangHuoEr> ...
<luobo> onlylove: 我还处于半入行状态
<onlylove> luobo: 你看，刚才发点点那个，就比我厉害
<luobo> onlylove: 你猜他知道吗？
<luobo> MangHuoEr: hi
<luobo> MangHuoEr: ping的问题可以帮忙看下吗?
<onlylove> luobo: 我是说……
<MangHuoEr> luobo: 啥
<onlylove> luobo: 算了，你都问了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 嗯，甩个锅给你
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 帮忙接下
<luobo> MangHuoEr: 就是系统默认装的ping的权限没有s，普通用户可以正常执行，然后用sudo rsync -av /usr/bin/ping .，执行这个rsync这个ping 就出问题
<MangHuoEr> luobo: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 44K [2014-05-08  5:51] /bin/ping
<luobo> MangHuoEr: 这两个ping终端里显示的颜色也变了，可能使什么原因
<luobo> MangHuoEr: 你的是这样的？
<MangHuoEr> luobo: 没有 s 你加上呗
<luobo> MangHuoEr: -rwxr-xr-x. 1 root root 44752 11月 19 2015 /usr/bin/ping
<luobo> MangHuoEr: 这是我的
<luobo> MangHuoEr: 想搞清楚原因
<iMadper> icmp报文本来就需要特殊权限
<iMadper> luobo: getcap /usr/bin/ping
<onlylove> luobo: http://qingwa.blog.51cto.com/768692/1230637/
<onlylove> luobo: 大概可能服务啥的有问题呗
<onlylove> luobo: 反正小毛病，你加上suid就好了
<luobo> onlylove: 嗯，好的
<luobo> iMadper: 我顺着你的路看看
<iMadper> luobo: /usr/bin/ping = cap_net_raw+ep     你看这个 net_raw, 就是icmp报文需要的权限.
<onlylove> iMadper: 总之你只要讲，icmp的报文需要root生成，然后那个程序必须suid就好
<iMadper> onlylove: 总之这么简单的问题, 问google就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 然而问题是，为啥suid会没了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不关心.
<onlylove> iMadper: 这种问题偶尔会发生，就像我的鼠标似的，偶尔需要插拔一下
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我一直觉得usb3.0的驱动有问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 不用插拔, unbind然后再bind就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 插拔一下快
<onlylove> iMadper: 就在手边
<iMadper> onlylove: 瞎扯
<iMadper> onlylove: 你写个脚本每秒执行一次岂不是更快?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你还要写个脚本
<iMadper> onlylove: 有不花钱.
<onlylove> iMadper: 为何不直接修好那个问题呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得应该是udev的锅，为何插拔重新发现下就好了
<iMadper> onlylove: vim /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/runtime-pm.conf    这个文件里面, 有个 AUTOSUSPEND_USBID_BLACKLIST
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<iMadper> onlylove: 把你的usbid放到那个list里面, 重启.
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔书豪
<MangHuoEr> FJKong: 孔书豪
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个要laptop mode active吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不是laptop?
<iMadper> onlylove:  for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend; do echo -1 > $i; done
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个不需要suspend.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不，我记得laptop-mode默认是电池状态才active
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦..
<onlylove> iMadper: 没多大事情，只要设置ac电源也active就是
<iMadper> onlylove: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend; do echo -1 > $i; done    这个就可以啊, 不需要考虑模式
<onlylove> iMadper: 写/etc/bashrc里面额
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是觉得好麻烦，为啥windows没这破事
<onlylove> u论坛要玩完，今天光看5xx去了，这用户体验，负值爆表
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实应该写udev里面.
<iMadper> onlylove: bashrc的话, 你开机后插入鼠标是不是就不好使了?
<luobo> iMadper: 是的
<luobo> iMadper: 刚才看你们聊天，你对于这个ping的权限设置也不是太清楚吗？
<iMadper> luobo: 对啊, 我根本就不懂linux的权限.
<luobo> iMadper: 哪有
<iMadper> luobo: 我这么多年, 全靠 权限不够就用root 来解决这些问题
<luobo> iMadper: 你对这个不了解，不代表所有不了解
<luobo> iMadper: 何况这是小问题
<iMadper> luobo: 港真, 我真不了解linux的权限管理.
<iMadper> luobo: 同时, 我也不了解win的权限管理.
<luobo> iMadper: 好了，这个我查处原因了，告诉你们一声
<luobo> iMadper: %attr(0755,root,root) %caps(cap_net_raw=ep cap_net_admin=ep) %{_bindir}/ping
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ip 设置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478384 ip 设置了 却用vi ：wq 为什么退出不了了 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-24 13:42
<luobo> iMadper: 跟你说的有关系
<iMadper> yuning: MangHuoEr: https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/735062910/TB2odgunFXXXXXWXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!735062910.jpg
<onlylove> iMadper: 开机插是能用的，插着开容易出事
<onlylove> iMadper: 你懂的吧，就是开机以后，插上鼠标，是OK的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 这个bug啊, 这个我知道.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的电脑也这样.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的usb口是不是带有关机充电功能?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没具体debug过, 不过我怀疑跟这个功能有关.
<onlylove> iMadper: 没注意，可能吧，反正3.0的
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且那个关机充电我搞不懂怎么弄
<iMadper> onlylove: bios里面设置
<onlylove> iMadper: 我知道，但是里面说的是休眠充电还是啥的，忘了
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是关机之后, usb口还能供电, 给手机充电
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，那大概可能有吧，反正就差不多那么回事，没用过
<onlylove> iMadper: bios除了进去改下启动顺序，基本没去看
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以你是咋弄得，unbind再bind？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就不用那个口了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 我有蓝牙鼠标 (光速逃
<onlylove> 靠，蓝牙……
<onlylove> 貌似我还没搞懂toshiba这个蓝牙用的啥芯片，反正开机的时候有个ath的出错提示
<memyself> 买个轻薄笔记本，装debian，有什么推荐的？
<onlylove> 轻薄……
<onlylove> 好久不看了，不知道
<memyself> 方便携带
<luobo> 第一次听说为装linux买个什么本
<onlylove> 有品牌偏好否
<luobo> linux不是什么都能装吗？
<onlylove> 并不
<onlylove> 比方说有些硬件和linux不对付
<luobo> onlylove: 能买到的，基本上都能
<onlylove> luobo: 你想多了，N多不能的
<luobo> onlylove: 那就自己适配一个自己的系统
<onlylove> luobo: 或者说，没有开源驱动，或者驱动很烂的
<onlylove> luobo: 当然，最近几年好多了
<onlylove> luobo: 之前对linux用户的建议是，去硬件list看下，尽量选没问题的硬件
<luobo> onlylove: 好吧
<luobo> onlylove: 有时间想出去逛逛，哪里好
<onlylove> luobo: 你在哪啊，你问我这个
<^k^> BinLi: 拜
<luobo> onlylove: 我就是问一下，看看你有没有去过什么好地方
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/2843340.html
<onlylove> 磐石如何
<onlylove> 真奇怪，取title的bot呢
<onlylove> ubot9: test
<iMadper> BinLi: 拜宾利土豪!
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: 拜土壕
<^k^> iMadper: ok BinLi => 拜宾利土豪!
<^k^> MangHuoEr: ok BinLi => 拜土壕
<onlylove> 所以这BOT就剩下这么一残废功能了？
<memyself> onlylove：现在用的就是asus的，就是音箱太烂，屏幕也不算好。
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1794015152.html
<onlylove> 或者傻多戴？
<BinLi> iMadper: 拜真土壕
<onlylove> memyself: 你用过别的牌子就知道磐石的好了
<memyself> dell得上dell官网买吧
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 拜真土壕
<yuning> iMadper: 拜真土壕
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 拜真土壕
<BinLi> MangHuoEr: 拜真土壕
<^k^> BinLi: ok MangHuoEr => 拜真土壕
<iMadper> BinLi: 拜宇宙无敌超级ubuntu phone核心开发者 宾利 土豪!!!!
<onlylove> iMadper: bot要被玩坏了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<MangHuoEr> 拜+iMadper
<onlylove> luobo: 啥好地方啊，圆明园，恭王府
<onlylove> luobo: 其他地方一直打算去，一直没有去
<luobo> onlylove: 三里屯妹子很多，我去过
<onlylove> luobo: 然后呢
<onlylove> luobo: 顺便逛了下优衣库？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 急救：ubuntu server 14安装好之后系统启动显示Incrementally started raid arr  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478385 启动界面如下： incrementally starting raid arrays mdadm: Create user root not found mdadm: create group disk not found incrementally started raid arrays zz: 无声的雨 — 2016-05-24 14:24
<luobo> onlylove: 去了
<luobo> onlylove: 没有女朋友，没有去2楼，有点遗憾
<iMadper> luobo: 你可以叫上 onlylove 一起去啊
<luobo> iMadper: 叫上他，还不是不能去2楼
<onlylove> luobo: 叫上  iMadper 就可以去了
<iMadper> 不好意思, 我有女朋友了啊
<luobo> onlylove: 不好意思，缺个女朋友
<onlylove> luobo: 这频道还真有几个妹子的，不过不常见
<luobo> onlylove: 漂亮的妹子，谁干程序员啊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478386 状况描述：使用NETWORKMANAGER就是桌面上右上角的网络连接软件无法连接有线，可以使用无线。尝试过使用PPPOECONF可以上网。求大神帮忙，系统全新装，双系统WIN10与UBUNTU，关闭了主板的SERCURE
<^k^>  ─> BOOT 。以下是系统信息。 只运行过SUDO APT-GET INSTALL R8168-DKMS 就是换了网卡驱动，之前是R816 …
<onlylove> luobo: 很多啊……好吧，我说的是测试
<luobo> onlylove: 漂亮的妹子干什么都有人要
<luobo> onlylove: 哪个？
<luobo> onlylove: 测试也有漂亮的
<onlylove> luobo: 有个叫 maya的，不经常见
<onlylove> luobo: 还有个性别不明的，据说很漂亮
<luobo> onlylove: 据说就不用了，我到大街上看到都是真的，据说的水分不知道有多少
<luobo> onlylove: 三里屯好多外国人跟着个漂亮的中国妹子
<onlylove> luobo: 正常啊
<onlylove> luobo: 还有很多黑人跟着漂亮的中国妹子呢
<onlylove> luobo: 我不明白你想表达啥
<luobo> onlylove: 而且都很年轻
<luobo> onlylove: 我想表达，国外的月亮就TM的圆吗？
<onlylove> luobo: 在她们眼里就是国外的圆
<onlylove> luobo: 而且想方设法倒贴
<luobo> onlylove: 唉
<luobo> onlylove: 那个ping我找到原因了
<luobo> onlylove: setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin=eip ping
<luobo> onlylove: 然后就可以用了
<onlylove> luobo: 所以是哪里的问题呢
<luobo> onlylove: 权限问题
<luobo> onlylove: man setcap
<onlylove> luobo: 一开始就很明确是权限问题，我的意思是，哪里的问题导致了需要上面那一条
<luobo> onlylove: 内核功能导致的
<luobo> onlylove: man capset
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> shengyao: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.time.tz/1117
<dengqi> hi
<dengqi> exit
<dengqi> exit
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 16.04 的 终端、文件、文本编辑器的标签页之间很难区分。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478387 从12.04升级到16.04，以前的主题标签页之间深浅色对比很强，现在的全是灰色，非常难以分辨。有解决办法么？ zz: panblack — 2016-05-24 17:28
<darklighting> 大家吃了沒?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04更新后出问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478389 2016-05-24 21-49-21屏幕截图.png右上角的系统设置点击没有任何反应，在dash里有个system settings的图标，点进去修改无效，而且只有英文版的，与之前的系统设置界面不同，有点像智能手机上的界面，不
<^k^>  ─> 知道为什么突然变成这样了。 zz: icefrog09 — 2016-05-24 21:45
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于chrome浏览器中的office编辑浏览器的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478392 这个google官方的拓展在windows中支持把office类型的文件拖到chrome中就能用此拓展打开进行编辑 然而在ubuntu中我把office文件拖进去chrome只会下载那个文件，右击文件选择用chrom
<^k^>  ─> e打开也是这样 直接导致最好用的office编辑工具变成鸡肋了 （别和我提wps和libreoffice） 也 …
<pity> 之前工作好好的 gitbook 昨晚编译 pdf/mobi/epub 都失败了
<pity> Error: Error converting /tmp/tmp-4483p5tqeq8/46adbba8.svg into /tmp/tmp-4483p5tqeq8/46adbba8.png (In file 'README.md') 也不知道是 phantomjs-prebuilt 的问题还是 svgexport 的问题
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 探讨：各种情静下提醒闹铃通知功能（短信，邮件，歌曲提醒）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478396 提醒闹铃功能（不是指通知，通知没声，不容易第一时间发现，小范围走开时更是看不到，受限较大，报警铃声最好，外出时，邮件，短信提醒最好） 可以提
<^k^>  ─> 高各种效率，我认为很重要，经过一翻查找， 发现提醒功能很强大，但也被提及的很少 …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 探讨：各种情静下提醒闹铃通知功能（短信，邮件，歌曲提醒）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478397 提醒闹铃功能（不是指通知，通知没声，不容易第一时间发现，小范围走开时更是看不到，受限较大，报警铃声最好，外出时，邮件，短信提醒最好） 可以提
<^k^>  ─> 高各种效率，我认为很重要，经过一翻查找， 发现提醒功能很强大，但也被提及的很少 …
<luobo> 早啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: ping
<angelfatty> 请问下 怎么收藏频道呀
<angelfatty> 有没有人在线
<huntxu> angelfatty: 什么客户端
<onlylove> 我简历都写了我会啥语言了，咋还TM问我C的事情！这HR傻逼么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 16.04后，启动花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478398 安装成功，过程中未见异常。但是安装后重启进入启动界面就花屏，这个需要如何解决？ zz: blackcat242 — 2016-05-25 11:08
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 16.04后，启动花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478399 安装成功，过程中未见异常。但是安装后重启进入启动界面就花屏，这个需要如何解决？ zz: blackcat242 — 2016-05-25 11:10
<angelfatty> 据说C语言应该是必会的
<onlylove> angelfatty: 没啥，C必会，你来搞linux kernel，你能搞不？搞不来？硬件驱动？这总可以吧？
<onlylove> angelfatty: 会写个helloworld的话，我会的语言手指加脚趾都数不过来
<onlylove> angelfatty: 但是你说，能用来工作，赚钱的，对不起，少的可以
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 网易官方今天已经发布网易云音乐linux版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478400 昨天去还没有，折腾一晚上，找音乐客户端，没想到今天官方就发布了，开心啊 http://music.163.com/#/download zz: sunxiang_520 — 2016-05-25 12:58
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【16.04】eth0变成ens33并且无法上网的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478401 我先说下我的环境吧： 版本：Ubuntu16.04 32位 环境: VMware虚拟机 问题描述：刚开机的时候，ifconfig显示也是ens33，但是可以上网，在windows下也可以ping通， 但是过一段时间
<^k^>  ─> 就无法上网，windows下也ping不通，再次ifconfig发现ens33已经没有ipv4的地址了，请教这是怎 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh通过ChrootDirectory把登录用户限制家目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478402 麻烦问下各位大佬有没有什么能把ssh登录限制在家目录和限制一些命令,网上查找一些资料说可以通过chrootdirectory搞定但是配置后没有办法限制 UsePAM yes Match User test123 ChrootDirect
<^k^>  ─> ory /chroot xing@mail:~$ ls -l /chroot/ 总用量 36 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 5月 25 13:24 bin drwxr-xr-x 2 root …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎么把SSH登录用户限制在家目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478404 麻烦问下各位大佬有没有什么能把ssh登录限制在家目录和限制一些命令,网上查找一些资料说可以通过chrootdirectory搞定但是配置后没有办法限制 UsePAM yes Match User test123 ChrootDirectory /chroot x
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 怎么把SSH登录用户限制在家目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478405 麻烦问下各位大佬有没有什么能把ssh登录限制在家目录和限制一些命令,网上查找一些资料说可以通过chrootdirectory搞定但是配置后没有办法限制 UsePAM yes Match User test123 ChrootDirectory /chroot x
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh怎么通过ChrootDirectory把登录用户限制家目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478406 麻烦问下各位大佬有没有什么能把ssh登录限制在家目录和限制一些命令,网上查找一些资料说可以通过chrootdirectory搞定但是配置后没有办法限制 UsePAM yes Match User test123 ChrootD
<^k^>  ─> irectory /chroot xing@mail:~$ ls -l /chroot/ drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 5月 25 13:24 bin drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 409 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ssh怎么通过ChrootDirectory把登录用户限制家目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478407 麻烦问下各位大佬有没有什么能把ssh登录限制在家目录和限制一些命令,网上查找一些资料说可以通过chrootdirectory搞定但是配置后没有办法限制 我把根目录下lib lib64 bin etc s
<^k^>  ─> bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin都复制到/chroot下了但是用户test123 ssh登录后可以切换到/根目录 zz: ps3wifi …
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好哦
<IsoaSFlus> 我好困
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 我去，网易云音乐出Linux版了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478408 自己去看 http://music.163.com/#/download zz: steley — 2016-05-25 14:24
<cherrot> happyaron: 跑了？
<happyaron> cherrot: 暂时换个位置
<harajuku> happyaron: 啥位置?
<happyaron> harajuku: 没事
<Water-4> 你们无聊不无聊?
<Water-4> 赶紧去修bug去
<happyaron> 挺无聊的
<Water-4> happyaron: 尤其是你.
<harajuku> happyaron: 啥啊
<Water-4> happyaron: 来给我backport一个patch到14.04.
<harajuku> 周末有时间的话去凑凑release party的热闹
<happyaron> 我tmd昨天折腾到半夜2点
<happyaron> Water-4: wat patch
<happyaron> harajuku: 去清华那个吧，pk大的我打算水果区
<happyaron> 水过去
<harajuku> 是说清华那个, 还有aiken在
<happyaron> tmd之前在c社都没有这么忙过
<Water-4> happyaron: 我有一种预感, 两个你都会水过去....
<happyaron> harajuku: yep
<Water-4> harajuku: 是的.
<happyaron> 本来想让xiaoguo去的
<happyaron> 可是他的题目太旧了。。。
<cherrot> Water-4: 我猜是imadper吧
<cherrot> Water-4: 果然 我真是懂你
<Water-4> cherrot: 昂.
<Water-4> cherrot: 么么哒
<Water-4> cherrot: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<cherrot> c射为啥会忙
<harajuku> c射为啥会忙
<happyaron> cherrot: 因为老板sb了给我丢了一堆活儿
 * Water-4 已截图
<Water-4> cc seb128
<happyaron> seb又不是我老板
<happyaron> 你是不是撒
<cherrot> lol
<Water-4> happyaron: 我不管, 我就要发给他
<happyaron> Water-4: 随意
<cherrot> happyaron: 有木有一种从度假村来到荒野森林的赶脚
<happyaron> cherrot: 这档子事就不要在这说了
<happyaron> cherrot: hhh
<cherrot> happyaron: 不要 我也要截图cc
<harajuku> 有奸情'
<cherrot> lol
<cherrot> harajuku: 话说第四个妹子把你拒了
<happyaron> trade.py
<happyaron> cherrot: 你在帮当当壕相亲？
<cherrot> happyaron: 没啊 我在卖姑娘
<happyaron> ...
<harajuku> cherrot: PM
<Water-4> 我都能猜到你们PM说了啥....
<Water-4> happyaron: +1
<cherrot> Water-4: trade.py
<Water-4> cherrot: 赞
 * Water-4 我实在是太过了解你们了
 * cherrot 好久没来 你们都在 真是无聊
 * happyaron 萌萌哒妹子壕不@我的话，都已经几个月没吹水了
<cherrot> 是啊 还以为都变僵尸了
<happyaron> 主要是这里吹水没有新话题
<cherrot> 然而 ee 貌似是不在了
<happyaron> Water-4 harajuku 这种幽默感都用尽了
<happyaron> ee是退休了吧
<cherrot> 萌胖子 Water-4
 * harajuku Google Photos有个卡片叫Rediscover this day, 刚push了一张去年的合照给我, 被暴击...
<cherrot> harajuku: 鲜肉变老司机
<happyaron> 貌似我之前就老，现在反而显得没有那么老
<happyaron> 233
<cherrot> happyaron: 现在看你好像比以前瘪了 是不是哪里漏气 233
<harajuku> happyaron: 我觉得你是越来越年轻了......
<harajuku> 当然不知道你近期毛发的状态
<happyaron> cherrot: 我周日晚上被文字吃了几乎没睡，昨天是干活累成狗，状态比较差
<happyaron> harajuku: 理发拖延症，胡子定期刮
<happyaron> s/文字/蚊子/
<cherrot> f
<cherrot> f
<cherrot> f
<cherrot> f
<harajuku> u
<harajuku> u
<harajuku> u
 * cherrot 噫  键盘失灵了
<harajuku> u
 * cherrot 脑海中有只喵踩了过去
<Water-4> <happyaron> harajuku: 理发拖延症，胡子定期刮   <--- 请问定期是多久?
<happyaron> Water-4: 一周两次
<Water-4> happyaron: 赞.
<harajuku> 还以为是26年
<happyaron> ...
<Water-4> harajuku: 什么, 阿荣26了????
<happyaron> 26年的话，我还没刮过
 * Water-4 我明明记得阿荣比我年轻啊
<Water-4> <happyaron> harajuku: 理发拖延症，胡子定期刮   <--- 所以完全不考虑别的毛发了吗???
<harajuku> 你得到了它
<Water-4> harajuku: 乖
<happyaron> 艾玛
<Water-4> harajuku: 小哥入职了吗?
<harajuku> 定期trim
<harajuku> Water-4: June 1st
<Water-4> harajuku: 卧槽... 好晚
<happyaron> 我组又俩坑
 * Water-4 穷疯了
<happyaron> 我组有俩坑
<Water-4> happyaron: qftb里面没看到啊
<happyaron> 标的是EMEA，但是自告奋勇也可以推
<Water-4> happyaron: 哟
<happyaron> Water-4: yep 没有放qftb
<Water-4> happyaron: 我推个人得唔得?
<happyaron> Water-4: 要不把binli挖我组来？
<Water-4> happyaron: 我看行
<Water-4> happyaron: BinLi  ^^
<Water-4> happyaron: 还有 yuning
<happyaron> 俩名额不可能都给中国。。。
<Water-4> happyaron: 那还是 BinLi 去吧. 留下 yuning 修laramie的bug
<Water-4> happyaron: 但是, 这么早就说出来, 会不会给人一种钦定的感觉啊?
<happyaron> Water-4: 报道有偏差，你们可是要负责得
<onlylove> happyaron: 报道有偏差多正常，负责是啥 cc Water-4
<Water-4> happyaron: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1146   这个吧?   cc BinLi
<MangHuoEr> 有好事？
<onlylove> harajuku: 有个事，vim用啥自动补全括号 cc MangHuoEr Water-4
<MangHuoEr> happyaron: 你要来我们组？
<harajuku> 括号? 没有吧
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你现在在哪上班？
<happyaron> MangHuoEr: 开玩乐
<onlylove> harajuku: 不是，难道都是手打的？
<onlylove> harajuku: 这种（）成对的，<>标签
<harajuku> en
<onlylove> 好吧……
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 无可奋告
<onlylove> 果然我还是比较适合IDE
<Water-4> onlylove: emacs 呗, autopair
 * MangHuoEr 还需要学习一个
<Water-4> electric-pair-mode
<cherrot> harajuku: 去年此时是 gnome asia吧  google也推我了。。还好没自拍233
 * cherrot 哦漏 是前年此时
<harajuku> cherrot: 那是前年了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: google推你？要不是那个傻BOT，我又要拜
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1: 换新电脑了？X1？3rd？
<harajuku> cherrot: 推送了一张爬山时我和别人的合影
<MangHuoEr_X1> onlylove: 4th
<onlylove> 都出4th了！
<Water-4> onlylove: 4th
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 对啊
<Water-4> onlylove: 都用了半年了
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 键盘稍微好用一点点
 * onlylove 好久不看laptop，光研究HTPC去了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: skylake？
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> 仔细想想，skylake也发布有段日子了……
 * onlylove 还在用haswell，貌似末代M结尾的U，听说skylake没有M的本子了
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: M?
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 晒意思
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 4200M
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 哦
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 你的U是不是低压的
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 貌似笔记本能见到标压的就剩下I7HQ了
<onlylove> 剩下的全是U
<onlylove> 甚至更低电压
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 恩对， i7 有
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: U 也够用啊
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 续航好，还静音
<Water-4> onlylove: 不止i7hq啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 大概也许可能吧……
<Water-4> onlylove: 还有志强啊
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> ....
<onlylove> Water-4: 移动工作站……边玩去
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> Water-4: 壕
<Water-4> onlylove: 我发现p50特别好用   cc MangHuoEr_X1_4th
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 其实便宜的移动工作站不是很贵，比方傻多戴的那个
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 我不爽的是那个高分屏
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 我都用x font那一套, 字号调大就好
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 都不用缩放
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 高分屏怎么不好了？字体？
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> Water-4: tty ，一次就好
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> cc onlylove
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: tty谁用啊?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • apt-get update 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478409 wt@myubuntu14:~$ sudo apt-get update 0% [Connecting to mirrors.163.com] [Connecting to hk.archive.ubuntu.com0% [Connecting to mirrors.163.com] [Connecting to hk.archive.ubuntu.com0% [Connecting to mirrors.163.com] [Connecting to hk.archive.ubuntu.com0% [Connecti
<onlylove> tty……
<^k^>  ─> ng to mirrors.163.com] [Connecting to hk.archive.ubuntu.com0% [Connecting to mirrors.163.com] [Connecting to hk.archi …
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 刚才就用了，差点瞎掉
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 开个X吧……不就是多点内存占用……
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 根本看不到
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 那不是没 x 么
<cherrot> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: tty 得用放大镜吧
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> cherrot: 对
 * cherrot 当年OSX变砖的忧伤
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 确实需要一个
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 没有啊……去别的机器上ssh
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: 那不是没网线么
<cherrot> onlylove: 嗯 这是正解
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 我的台灯带放大镜啊, 你忘了?
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 。。。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: osx变砖？直接格式化硬盘
<cherrot> Water-4: 屌
<Water-4> cherrot: 给你安利一款台灯?
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> mac 的分辨率也到不了 4k 吧
<cherrot> Water-4: MangHuoEr_X1_4th 为啥知道你的台灯？
<Water-4> cherrot: 寄到公司了
<onlylove> cherrot: Water-4 经常晒物
<onlylove> cherrot: MangHuoEr_X1_4th 晒的比 Water-4 还频繁
 * cherrot 台灯应该算寝具
<onlylove> cherrot: 这是俩大土豪
<Water-4> cherrot: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.sTmZca&id=45168250533&_u=pum7j6ma4c4
<onlylove> cherrot: 寝具……不是……你让我想想……
<Water-4> cherrot: 办公用品好伐
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 对啊
<Water-4> cherrot: 你说的那个是床头灯
<onlylove> Water-4: 丢床上的台灯
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> onlylove: x1 好用，买买买 cc cherrot
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> cc harajuku
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 哦不对，不能加内存 .....
<Water-4> cherrot: z37l是我觉得, 山田最漂亮的一款
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 定制16g就好了
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 我下个本子想买fujitsu
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 虽然不知道现在这个能用多久
<Water-4> onlylove: fujitsu现在还有买的价值?
<onlylove> Water-4: 好像没了……
<Water-4> cherrot: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-9817354432.7.p1Dxxi&id=19590670569   白色, 静音, 分区 那一款
<onlylove> Water-4: 这个居然比hhkb便宜
<Water-4> onlylove: 是啊.
<Water-4> onlylove: 也没有吧
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> cherrot: hhkb 豪
<Water-4> onlylove: 你别拿国行价格比一个海淘价格.
<Water-4> onlylove: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.1.T6zl0G&scm=1007.10152.27619.1p0&id=525278179571&pvid=9d0154a0-d1db-4871-8148-bf0c86242dbe   这个我也喜欢
<onlylove> Water-4: 我记得hhkb是2开头的？
<Water-4> onlylove: pro2也就1400.
<Water-4> onlylove: type-s估计2k
<Water-4> onlylove: 我不喜欢hhkb
<cherrot> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 屌丝才晒键盘
<Water-4> onlylove: 噱头居多.
<Water-4> cherrot: 我比屌丝还屌丝
<cherrot> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 高玩都是人体工程学 cc Water-4
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 也对啊
<Water-4> cherrot: 我买不起好人体工学键盘啊.
<gebjgd> onlylove, 壕 友乎
<Water-4> trade.py
<cherrot> trade.py
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我啥时候变壕了，我用的是本子内置的键盘
<gebjgd> onlylove, 看到HHKB關鍵字
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这频道那么多壕讨论各种壕物，还不准我关心下价格了！
<cherrot> 有日韩vps推荐没  这年头还是自建梯子靠谱
<gebjgd> onlylove, 太貴  無法關心價格
<onlylove> cherrot: 就那么几家吧？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我就看看壕的生活和我的生活有多少差距，我还在研究下一顿吃啥，壕却在讨论键盘用啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, XD
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> Water-4: 哪有 ddr4 的内存啊
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: p50/70都是啊
<Water-4> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: 一会儿我把70还了, 你去借?
<harajuku> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: tty没有kms? 你把modset关了?
<harajuku> 谁在Mac下用过docker toolbox? 速度可以接受么?
<Water-4> harajuku: lol~
<Water-4> harajuku: 踏踏实实装linux啦.
<Water-4> harajuku:  yuning 说很慢
<harajuku> Water-4: 现在在用三台比我host都快的虚拟机...
<yuning> harajuku, mac 下 docker 跑在 VM (e.g. virtualbox) 中, 性能不好, 灵活性也差, 比如 bind mount, 比如 portmap
<harajuku> Water-4: 我不想把key放到虚拟机上, 别人有console可以登陆看到, 跳来跳去麻烦死了现在
<yuning> harajuku, mac 下 docker 默认把 /Users map 了
<harajuku> yuning: 不知道 https://blog.docker.com/2016/03/docker-for-mac-windows-beta/ 会不会快一点
 * harajuku 还是在vSphere上用一台虚拟机多个docker比较好吧...
<yuning> harajuku, 我用的应该是 stable release, 估计很多新东西都还不支持吧
<harajuku> yuning: 那个beta的用的是累死kvm/xen那种的BSD专用虚拟机 据说会快很多
<yuning> harajuku, 那就试试呗, 求告知效果
<harajuku> yuning: 要注册, 我懒...
<harajuku> https://github.com/mist64/xhyve
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04装软件老是有问题，是不是源不行啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478410 Quote: eddy@eddy-ThinkPad-X220:~$ sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f in
<^k^>  ─> stall”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： netease-cloud-music : 依赖: libqt5mu …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu越来越完美了，网易云音乐官方也出了，可喜可贺。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478411 希望更多的公司加入linux,更多优秀的软件加入linux. 2016-05-25 18-21-08屏幕截图.png 2016-05-25 18-09-06屏幕截图.png zz: djc — 2016-05-25 18:20
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ［求指导］ubuntu16.04安装网易云音乐失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478413 官网下载的ubuntu16.04（６４位）版本的网易云音乐 Code: sudo dpkg --install netease-cloud-music_0.9.0-2_amd64.deb Selecting previously unselected package netease-cloud-music. (Reading database ... 219710 files and director
<^k^>  ─> ies currently installed.) Preparing to unpack netease-cloud-music_0.9.0-2_amd64.deb ... Unpacking netease-cloud-music …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • bleachbit的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478414 装了gdebi后，使用root 启动 bleachbit，发现权限的验证方式变了，验证过后，bleachbit列表也扫不到firefox和chrome。 同样的，在装了cinnamon后也会导致bleachbit出现上述问题 zz: ttou — 2016-05-25 20:04
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如果想把手機音樂透過網路播放到linux外接音響..??  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478416 如果想把手機音樂透過網路播放到linux外接音響 , 需要裝哪一些有關 DLNA 的元件呢..?? zz: puffer — 2016-05-25 20:46
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在C语言的if语句中有没有类似jAVA的.equals的命令,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478417 在C语言的if语句中有没有类似jAVA的.equals的命令, 这样的命令的格式是怎么样的,请各位大神指点迷津! 在此扣谢! zz: movly — 2016-05-25 21:14
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下chromium和firefox浏览器复制文字需要到下一屏的时候无法复制了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478418 ubuntu下chromium和firefox浏览器复制文字需要到下一屏的时候无法复制了，请问如何解决。 zz: ubuntu-latitude — 2016-05-25 21:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 无线能够上网，但是有线连接不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478419 现在的情况就是，我有线连接偶尔能够连接上，然后我只可以打开一个网页，接着就上不了网了。 之前在安装过程中，我就一直ping http://www.baidu.com ，这期间一直没问
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么查看系统的启动项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478420 我的系统是15.04随着使用，发现开机越来越慢而且开机时占用的内存也越来越大 怎么查看开机的启动项呢？启动了哪些进程和服务？ 比如在windows下可以直接安装一个360安全卫士等类似的软件直
<^k^>  ─> 接可以解决，linux下不知道怎么办。 zz: skymelai — 2016-05-25 22:42
<sinxccc> 感觉这个频道只剩下机器人在自言自语了…
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 谷歌浏览器停止对32位linux操作系统进行支持，我觉得对于国产的浏览器开发团队是个机会  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478423 谷歌浏览器停止对32位linux操作系统进行支持，我觉得对于国产的浏览器开发团队是个机会 google这次对32bit部分的技术支持裁撤的
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-26
<Harris> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=478400&e=0
<Harris> 网易云音乐ubuntu安装了，不过mem&cpu很快到100%，如何破？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • make test 结果，这个mke可以使用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478424 ===================================================================== TEST RESULT SUMMARY --------------------------------------------------------------------- Exts skipped : 38 Exts tested : 40 ------------------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> --------------------------- Number of tests : 11753 8771 Tests skipped : 2982 ( 25.4%) -------- Tests warned : 0 ( 0. …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 desktop  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478425 各位大神，小弟初次接触linux，在安装好ubuntu16.04版后进入系统后，鼠标出错了，比如将鼠标移动到硬盘图标上，就会直接打开硬盘，且一直不断的打开，导致桌面铺满窗口。移动到任何应用程序上也是
<^k^>  ─> 直接打开，根本不用点。这是为什么，在鼠标设置上也找不到设置的方法 zz: ubuntubirduser …
<^k^> 新  东北校区 • 大连海洋大学linux用户报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478426 还有人吗？？？ zz: king99999 — 2016-05-26 10:55
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ftp用户只能看到自己的文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478427 事情是这样子的： 有个仪器需要上传到FTP服务器数据，希望每个用户都有自己对应的一个文件夹存储自己的数据，每个用户登陆ftp服务器之后，只能看到自己的文件夹，其他人的看不到，
<^k^>  ─> 这种情况该怎么实现？ 谢谢各位。 zz: lovebluesky — 2016-05-26 11:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04终端全屏后再次按F11没有恢复到原来大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478428 打开终端，默认大小是80*43，按下F11全屏，再按F11，终端不是回复到80*43，而以前版本的ubunt不是这样的，怎么解决。这用用起来很不方便 zz: 1953169333 — 2016-05-26 11:50
<nyfair> ccav的编辑还有智商么，一会儿说共党每年4亿五毛帖，一会儿说知乎封了美国大使发布不当言论的账号
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> test
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_X1_4th: bot大概坏了
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 能是
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> 可能是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10743.html 稀罕 : 顾客:"天哪！怎么两瓶啤酒就值10元钱！难道这儿啤酒就这么稀罕?"侍者:"不,先生！这儿稀罕的不是啤酒,而是顾客。" 
<MangHuoEr_X1_4th> test
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu12.04用xpdf打开pdf文件闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478429 卸载重装问题依旧 zz: 一根红线 — 2016-05-26 14:54
<harajuku> 有人在container里用avahi么?
<harajuku> 或者container之间怎么直接ping hostname?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 16.04如何装gnome 3.20  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478430 apt-get install gnome gnome-shell 装了进不去，又弹出登录界面 zz: tor — 2016-05-26 16:40
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在Vbox中安装ubantu16.04 i386 启动后显示intel_rapl:no valid domain  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478431 在Vbox中安装ubantu16.04 i386 安装完成后启动，屏幕出现intel_rapl:no valid domain package zz: RSK — 2016-05-26 17:01
<harajuku> huntxu: docker的问题问一个?
<huntxu> harajuku: ?
<harajuku> huntxu: 多个containers怎么link达到互联互通
<huntxu> happyaron: 桥接不行吗
<huntxu> harajuku: ^
<huntxu> happyaron: 你看你这名重码率太高
<harajuku> huntxu: 直接ping hostname的效果要用 --link
<huntxu> harajuku: 没明白，ping hostname？
<harajuku> huntxu: 对
<huntxu> harajuku: 谁的hostname啊？
<harajuku> https://docs.docker.com/v1.8/userguide/dockerlinks/
<harajuku> container自己的...
<harajuku> --link可以, 但是只能子通父... 怀疑我的用法有问题
<huntxu> harajuku: 好高端啊，那多个container不是要建好多对？
<harajuku> huntxu: 是啊, 而且这个是静态的, 父通子的时候子还没有怎么办?
<huntxu> harajuku: 好吧我一直用的是lxc，不晓得docker的魔法 =.=
<huntxu> harajuku: 这种情况我宁愿在机器内部用桥接然后给一段ip地址把它们全连起来...
<harajuku> huntxu: 那你还是ping不了hostname
<huntxu> harajuku: 为啥ping不了
<huntxu> harajuku: 哦，不嫌麻烦就一份hosts文件复制到所有去啊
<harajuku> huntxu: 重启就丢了...
<huntxu> harajuku: 话说，按它这文档的说法，是不是连接的话，得连接的双方都用--link各建一个啊 =.=
<huntxu> harajuku: 它只说transfer information about one container to another container没说vice versa啊..
<harajuku> huntxu: 但是是建立时候的, 那时候总有一个还没建立起来, 怎么写
<huntxu> harajuku: 大概他会自动处理？
<harajuku> huntxu: 事实上不会... 我快疯了
<huntxu> harajuku: 也就是依赖于--link冒号前面那个container要先存在？
<harajuku> huntxu: 对..........
<harajuku> 我还是想法保留hosts文件吧...
 * harajuku brb
<huntxu> harajuku: 启动的时候自动从主机上curl一份？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubantu 16.04 拼音无法在搜索中使用，不能显示选词列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478432 我的输入法是默认的拼音和搜狗输入法，激活中文输入法ctrl+space后右上角的输入法图表是白色的，不是彩色的，在ubantu系统搜索中打字不能显示选词列表，但是按
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 发现了个麻烦的问题，新内核对BayTrail CPUs支持不行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478434 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051 3.13.x没这问题 再升级就有了 好在我这个系统里还有个3.13的内核 zz: rosynirvana — 2016-05-26 20:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2suKIXrT7AAJtqLCKsrUAALrMAPCKHgAAm3A806.jpg 太意外了,这才是韩寒力挺老罗捐冰箱的秘密
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 这种怪问题如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478435 我家的电脑，同样用火狐浏览器， 在ubuntu下面，打开https 开头的链接，总不成功，转圈不停。 用win7就没有这个问题，请问，如何解决？ zz: 罗非鱼 — 2016-05-26 22:33
<youzi> wei shen me wo de liu lan qi da bu kai lian jie a
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *a_Ky#n-&*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<youzi> da bu kai lian jie xia zai bu liao
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<youzi> ni men zhen bu you hao
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 300 sec.
<youzi> wo zhi shi xiang yao ni men bang mang er yi
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 300 sec.
<youzi> mei ren li wo,ni yi wei wo bu xiang pei zhi shu ru fa a
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<youzi> ti jiu ti ba
<alvin_rxg> youzi: 你已经被*踢出*频道了，阿门！
<youzi> ...
<youzi> zhe wan xiao kai da le
<Freebuilder> 什么情况
<youzi> liu lan qi da bu kai lian jie
<youzi> gang zhuang hao xi tong
<youzi> shi qu dong wen ti ma
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 300 sec.
<Freebuilder> http://www.inputking.com/ 这个网站蛮不错的
<youzi> ni hao xiang wang le wo shuo de
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 300 sec.
<youzi> da bu kai lian jie
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<youzi> wo hen jue wang
<alvin_rxg> youzi: 你已经被*踢出*频道了，阿门！
<youzi> tai bu you hao le
<youzi> bie zou a
<youzi> wei shen me wo de liu lan qi da bu kai lian jie
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@eLdm!*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<youzi> wei shen me wo de liu lan qi da bu kai lian jie
<alvin_rxg> youzi: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请教，虚拟机中ubuntu和win共享文件的文件夹放在home里还是/nmt/中比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478439 请教，虚拟机中ubuntu和win共享文件的文件夹放在home里还是/nmt/中比较好？小白不太懂啊，home是单独的分区，/nmt/是root下面的，放在root下面是否
<^k^>  ─> 存在权限问题存放文件不方便？我看网上教程上都写的 mount -t filename /nmt/filename的，但是 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时出现Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg 错误！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478440 virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时，在安装程序进行到删除什么包的时候，就会出现错误，显示Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code每次都是这样，我下了好几个
<^k^>  ─> 安装包，32位和64位都会出现如此情况。 zz: RSK — 2016-05-27 7:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时出现Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg 错误！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478444 virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时，在安装程序进行到删除什么包的时候，就会出现错误，显示Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code每次都是这样，我下了好几个
<^k^>  ─> 安装包，32位和64位都会出现如此情况。 zz: RSK — 2016-05-27 8:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时出现Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg 错误！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478445 virtualbox5.02中安装ubuntu16.04时，在安装程序进行到删除什么包的时候，就会出现错误，显示Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code每次都是这样，我下了好几个
<^k^>  ─> 安装包，32位和64位都会出现如此情况。 zz: RSK — 2016-05-27 8:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 不好意思，刚才网络卡了，一下给多发了好多相同主题，求管理员删除重复的！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478446 同题 zz: RSK — 2016-05-27 8:11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qj6IaV0mAACZNgdlcpgAALrQQCpe9AAAJlO955.jpg 终于熬到周末了
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 64位系统怎么运行32位exe  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478447 64位系统怎么运行32位exe zz: tor — 2016-05-27 10:26
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<kingbo> hi
<nyfair> 我钦定g开头的东西都是垃圾，你们滋不滋辞啊
<kingbo> glib
<kingbo> google
<kingbo> gcc
<nyfair> you mean, gbiatch and gnu?
<kingbo> GNU
<nyfair> 这不都是垃圾么
<kingbo> 那你还用么？
<kingbo> 什么东西不会成为垃圾？
<nyfair> kingbo: gnu的东西我都不用，gbiatch不就是用来被用的么
<nyfair> 不然还怎么叫biatch
<kingbo> 不懂，只知道什么东西都是自己做出来的好，就是精力不够. ^_^
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫妻对话 : 一对夫妻在谈话。 妻子:"老公,露茜生孩子啦！ " 丈夫:"这是她的事。" 妻子:"老公,她说,孩子是你的！ " 丈夫:"这是我的事。" 妻子:"可是,我现在该怎么办呢?" 丈夫:"这是你的事。"
<Orico> happyaron: fcitx
<Orico> happyaron: 怎么设置缩放啊
<happyaron> Orico: 啥缩放
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡信号低  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478451 不知道问题出在哪里，上网又可以上的，就是信号只有一格，但WINDOWS下信号不存在这个问题？ zz: rappo — 2016-05-27 14:21
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 16.04安装chrome问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478452 在ubuntu16.04下安装google-chrome-stable成功，但是点击没有反映，chrome浏览器打不开是什么问题？？？？？ 使用 Code: sudo /usr/bin/google-chrome-stable 也不行 下面是安装过程 Code: 获取chrome key sudo wget -q -O -
<^k^>  ─> https://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add - sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://dl.google.com/lin …
<Orico`> yuning: http://imgur.com/
<harajuku> Orico`: kotlin
<Orico`> harajuku: 乖
<Orico`> harajuku: 真是什么名字你都能找到我啊
<harajuku> Orico`: 有种pattern
<harajuku> Orico`: kotlin咋样?
<Orico`> harajuku: 好. 但是编译慢.
<harajuku> Orico`: 最近又倒戈到什么语言了?
<Orico`> harajuku: 成熟度不够.
<harajuku> Orico`: 执行效率呢?
<Orico`> harajuku: 我最近在读 the well grounded rubyist.
<Orico`> harajuku: 跟scala一样啊
<Orico`> harajuku: 看你喜欢不喜欢动态了.
<Orico`> harajuku: 你没有java基础, 建议不要考虑kotlin.
<nyfair> 不能装逼的语言有什么卵用
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装完成后XP系统没有UBUNTU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478453 我是先把UBUNTU系统刻录在U盘里 然后先安装的 没有进行任何引导，主系统是XP系统 在C盘，UBUNTU是分了20个G 独立分了/主系统分区、/home分区，还有/boot的分区，但是装好后，启动还是XP系统，没有任
<^k^>  ─> 何引导和选择，想问问再怎么引导就能出来选择XP和UBUNTU系统了？？ zz: 4535361 — 2016-05-2 …
<Orico`> harajuku: scala是主要用scala自己的东西, 实在找不到了才用java的.
<Orico`> harajuku: kotlin是, 主要用java的, java的库不够好用了才自己写
<nyfair> 我最擅长的就是java和python，然而我系统上都不装这两货
<harajuku> Orico`: 我就是了解下, 也就混混C和golang这种简单语言了
<Orico`> harajuku: 所以, kotlin适合java程序员转过来. 有点儿类似groovy那种.
<harajuku> nyfair: 妞妞
<Orico`> harajuku: scala适合c++程序员转过来
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛
<Orico`> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> harajuku: 来陪我玩游戏
<Orico`> harajuku: 去陪牛牛玩游戏
<harajuku> nyfair: 不会...
<yunfan> nyfair: 你还刻意删除py?
<nyfair> Orico`: 来陪我打电动
<nyfair> yunfan: 无论win还是osx默认都没这两货吧
<Orico`> nyfair: 我得上班混饭吃...
<yunfan> nyfair: 算你狠
<Orico`> harajuku: 而且, 这次google官司赢了, 感觉kotlin希望不大了
<nyfair> yunfan: 又用不到，为什么要装啊
<Orico`> harajuku: 以及, kotlin人称jvm上的go, 真的是蛮简单的
<harajuku> “我小学就有 10 万行代码经验了”，“后来呢”，“后来我学会了循环”
<Orico`> harajuku: 牛蛋来写clojure吧. clojure社区需要你这样的高手.
<yunfan> harajuku: hoho 难道不是后来就忘了汇编？
<harajuku> Orico`: 学不会gaoji的语言
<nyfair> 蛋疼，为什么不直接lisp
<Orico`> harajuku: 别闹了, clojure最简单了.
<yunfan> Orico`: 你混clojure社区了？
<Orico`> yunfan: 不混, 就是学了一些
<yunfan> clojure只要滥用python的lisp comp的都可以觉得很亲切
<yunfan> Orico`: 4clojure你全刷完了？
<Orico`> yunfan: 完全没刷.
<Orico`> yunfan: 就写了几个ring程序
 * harajuku 你们都好gaoji 0_0
<yunfan> Orico`: 不刷不行 我老忘记
<yunfan> Orico`: 为何不用httpkit 作者就在帝都 你可以找他随时支持
<nyfair> (gaoji harajuku Orico`)
<nyfair> clojure是不是这样的？
<Orico`> yunfan: 恩, httpkit接下来我就要看看了
<Orico`> yunfan: http://www.http-kit.org/600k-concurrent-connection-http-kit.html   60w, 还可以
<Orico`> yunfan: golang做到百万其实用的是服务器
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 諸位用什麼命令合併若干pdf文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478454 Kubuntu 16.04，cat、paste等命令均無效。 zz: 行走之間 — 2016-05-27 15:30
<harajuku> Orico`: 有了Dell的七五折优惠 有什么值得买的? 可以下两单 每单5个items
<yunfan> Orico`: 你以为他这测试不用堆机器？
<yunfan> Orico`: 再说了百万只是个数字 到底每个链接怎么动作又没说
<Orico`> yunfan: 他说的是pc
<Orico`> yunfan: 代码都给你了啊
<yunfan> Orico`: pc也是有很强大的啊
<Orico`> harajuku: 不买...
<harajuku> Orico`: 让你推荐呢
<yunfan> Orico`: 我知道他的测试 我比你知道得早得多啊
<Orico`> harajuku: xps15
<Orico`> harajuku: 我发现了, 移动工作站性能再强也不行.
<Orico`> harajuku: 我现在用的E3-1535m v5 + 32g + nvme ssd, 跟我的台式机比差远了, 所以我已经不喜欢移动工作站了.
<Orico`> harajuku: 于是整个dell就没有我喜欢的东西了.
<harajuku> Orico`: 卧槽...
<Orico`> harajuku: 编译kernel, 比我的台式工作站慢了20倍吧.
<Orico`> harajuku: 笔记本/显示器你如果不换的话, 可以考虑买个台式机
<Orico`> harajuku: 真心好用很多.
<yuning> Orico`, 台机啥配置?
<Orico`> yunfan: 双路 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3
<harajuku> Orico`: 对配置没有要求啊
<Orico`> harajuku: 那就没得可买了啊
<yunfan> Orico`: 内存呢 大佬
<Orico`> harajuku: 买个ps4吧.
<Orico`> yunfan: 32G
<yunfan> Orico`: 要用同样机器同样测试 来测吧
<yunfan> Orico`: go不大可能跑不到他那个指标
<Orico`> yunfan: 应该能跑到, 毕竟携程开销小
<yunfan> Orico`: 所以你就不要皈依者狂热啦
<Orico`> yunfan: 我哪儿狂热了?
<Orico`> yunfan: 相比clojure, 我更喜欢go. 你觉得我对go狂热?
<yunfan> Orico`: 你不是刚才吐草了下golang
<Orico`> yunfan: 别闹, 我哪儿吐槽了. 我只是说我之前看了一个文章说跑到了百万, 但是用的是服务器.
<Orico`> yunfan: 这叫吐槽go???????
<Orico`> yunfan: 你语文怎么学的
<yunfan> "Orico` | yunfan: golang做到百万其实用的是服务器"   我只能理解你的意思是golang的百万主要靠堆服务器 而不是自己有本事 :]
<yunfan> 我语文差 请你指点
<Orico`> yunfan: 嗯嗯嗯, 我错
<harajuku> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 最近准备种菜 配合摄像头来抓拍识别是否要浇水
<nyfair> 真无聊，学我一样g开头的都是垃圾不就得了
<jiero> gf 是垃圾
<nyfair> windows server 2012能升级到win10么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 台式机，1604,64位，待机后无法唤醒，请问如何解决，谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478456 台式机，刚装的1604，64位，待机后无法唤醒，请问如何解决，谢谢 之前是1404，一切正常，谢谢 zz: junecl — 2016-05-27 16:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 台式机，1604,64位，待机后无法唤醒，请问如何解决，谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478459 台式机，刚装的1604，64位，待机后无法唤醒，请问如何解决，谢谢 之前是1404，一切正常，谢谢 zz: junecl — 2016-05-27 16:37
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么zswap不直接用swp_entry_t做索引而要用pgoff_t?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478460 为什么zswap不直接用swp_entry_t做索引而要用pgoff_t? pgoff_t好像是从swp_entry_t里面提取出来的 但pgoff_t和swp_entry_t都是几乎等于unsigned long类型 难道是为了防止以后类型的实现
<onlylove> osx上有python吧……
<louxiu> svn co http://code.taobao.org/svn/diamond/trunk taobao的这个没发下载了？
<yunfan> 默认好像没有
<Orico`> BinLi: http://www.id97.com/videos/resource/id/180192.html
<onlylove> yunfan: 摄像头决定是否浇水不准，要用专用传感器
<yunfan> onlylove: 植物并不需要有多准 你晚半个小时浇水他不会死
<onlylove> yunfan: 然而土壤湿度是需要整体判断，而不是只判断表面
<yunfan> onlylove: 这你有所不知 用珍珠岩 水分多少会影响颜色的 这是我去上课得到的信息
<onlylove> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3819449/how-to-uninstall-python-2-7-on-a-mac-os-x-10-6-4
<onlylove> 我不清楚linux启动有没有用python，反正perl和shell肯定用了
<onlylove> https://docs.python.org/2/using/mac.html
<onlylove> 再怎么讲是bsd风格的kernel，应该有用到python吧……
<onlylove> 至少从这俩网页看，是有预装的
<onlylove> nyfair现在用的是windows，这个肯定没python了
<onlylove> yunfan: 摄像头会被光线影响，而且有可能被叶子挡住，你不如去看下土壤湿度传感器的价格
<yunfan> onlylove: 我喜欢用摄像头的方案 比较通用
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 perl是肯定有 python要看是否新派的发行版
<huntxu> harajuku: 渣渣弄好沒
<harajuku> huntxu: 唉... 放到bashrc里覆盖算么
<huntxu> 當然算了
<huntxu> harajuku: 能用就好的標準
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 高手请进,安装ubuntu后win进去，谢谢指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478462 已有win7,安装ubuntu时不小心将/目录挂载的分区给设置成主分区了，然后grub菜单没有win选项，请问怎么修复，win7有重要资料。不胜感激！ zz: RIO~ — 2016-05-27 17:00
<onlylove> yunfan: http://xueshu.baidu.com/s?wd=paperuri%3A%28e4067190d9610d65da127103f52a7963%29&filter=sc_long_sign&tn=SE_xueshusource_2kduw22v&sc_vurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.doc88.com%2Fp-3751021759832.html&ie=utf-8&sc_us=186364017605227188
<onlylove> yunfan: 有别人做好的现成的，何苦折腾
<onlylove> yunfan: 自动灌溉应该是比较常见的东西了，水分传感器应该不是很贵
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 高手请进,安装ubuntu后win不进去，谢谢指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478462 已有win7,安装ubuntu时不小心将/目录挂载的分区给设置成主分区了，然后grub菜单没有win选项，请问怎么修复，win7有重要资料。不胜感激！ zz: RIO~ — 2016-05-27 17:00
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 设一个变量，每次开机输入都能够进入.winetricks  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478464 winetricks="/home/XXX/.cache/winetricks cd $winetricks 重启就不行了， zz: tor — 2016-05-27 19:01
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu 16.04 light-locker-settings 无法开启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478465 light-locker-settings /usr/share/light-locker-settings/light-locker-settings/light-locker-settings.py:29: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the
<^k^>  ─> right version gets loaded. from gi.repository import Gtk, GLib, Gio Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/sh …
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为摄像头监控还能干别的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 电脑安装了vmware还能安装virtualbox吗？安装会冲突吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478466 这两个虚拟机能同时安装吗，我指的是安装，装了之后并不同时运行 zz: RSK — 2016-05-27 21:26
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • Wine QQ 在双屏时 调换双屏相对位置 系统托盘图标失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478467 一个小的分享，对大多数人没用。 内容如题 zz: 温习江湖 — 2016-05-27 21:37
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • Java 开发平台  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478469 Eciipse的中文语音包 最新连接是多少啊 请大神帮帮忙 zz: hythfg — 2016-05-27 22:42
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-28
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 帮忙看看，这种主机安装ubuntu怎么样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478472 对硬件，特别是cpu不清楚速度到底怎么样？ http://item.jd.com/10041904762.html 一、普通的amd64版本可以安装吗？还是需要选择特定版本？ 二、如果升级到8G内存，运行虚拟机效果怎么样？
<^k^>  ─> zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-05-28 7:42
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 用conky搞的桌面，大家看看怎么样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478473 屏幕快照 2016-05-28 上午9.24.05.png zz: shawokou123 — 2016-05-28 9:21
<jamesarch> =.=
<jamesarch> 竟然木有人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ICQ这东西用的人多吗？不能输入中文，只能黏贴  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478474 如题。网上看到ICq，下载发现界面还不错。 ICQ这东西用的人多吗？发现不能输入中文，只能黏贴。 由办法解决吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-28 9:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 图文详解Ubuntu 16.04怎么看视频网站（安装某狗输入法和flash插件）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478475 版权声明:本文地址http://blog.csdn.net/caib1109/article/details/51255260 欢迎非商业目的的转载, 作者保留一切权利 现在是2016年，手机才是生活的中心。对包括我
<^k^>  ─> 在内的大部分人而言，打开电脑无非是看剧。看剧的网站一般都用Flash播放器，但Ubuntu16. …
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • mypaint - Ubuntu下轻量级图片软件:打码,裁剪图片,15种画笔. 使用简单,功能媲美photoshop  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478476 鄙人的环境: Ubuntu 16.04 64bit UFEI引导安装 安装, ctrl+alt+t呼出cmd, 在cmd输入: sudo apt install mypaint 使用, ctrl+alt+t呼出cmd, 在cmd输入: mypaint 或 右键.jp
<^k^>  ─> g/.png/.gif图片, 选择用mypaint打开 具体使用请咨询我, 知无不言, 微信littlevegetable88 zz: sxcai18 …
<Lucky__> 想报it相关培训班 求推荐
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 现在nvidia 367驱动可以在16.04支持双显卡吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478477 因为dota2已经开始支持vulkan了。所以我也想试试看。 现在nvidia 367驱动可以在16.04支持双显卡吗？我指的切换是，切换后，可以彻底关闭nvidia显卡电源。 目前16.04的361驱动是
<^k^>  ─> 完美的。之前装个364，可以切换，但是切成intel后，nvidia显卡不关闭。 不知道目前367改善 …
<XTpeeps> test
<XTpeeps> 点点点
<XTpeeps> hi
<onlylove> Lucky__: it培训班？你钱多了么，求捐款
<Lucky__> onlylove:想转行了
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你现在做啥的
<Lucky__> onlylove: 建筑工程
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你好好的不去修房，转行做啥
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你转行想做啥，维护，开发，还是啥别的
<Lucky__> onlylove: 开发吧
<onlylove> Lucky__: it培训班多了
<Lucky__> onlylove: 靠谱吗
<onlylove> Lucky__: 开发，是手机开发还是web开发，还是啥开发
<Lucky__> onlylove: 都可以把，我现在也不是很明确
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你去搜下北大青鸟和那啥达内，不怕死就往前冲
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你自己不明确让人很麻烦啊
<onlylove> Lucky__: 这样吧，你先去看几天java和python吧，看好了以后自己想学啥学啥，java现在做下android开发还是可以的
<onlylove> Lucky__: 多说一句，你要是仅仅是为了糊口，建议别转
<Lucky__> onlylove: 不能糊口吗
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你毕竟不像那些除了it没别的技能可以糊口的人
<onlylove> Lucky__: 不是不能，是……
<onlylove> Lucky__: 算了，你要转就转吧
<Lucky__> 嗯
<Lucky__> onlylove: 要报培训班吗
<onlylove> Lucky__: 360行，行行做it
<onlylove> Lucky__: 钱多了请捐给我
<Lucky__> onlylove: 没钱啊，我知道你是大神
<Lucky__> 一开始就知道你，我来这个频道四年了
<onlylove> Lucky__: 我真不是大神，这频道可能it圈的就我不是开发
<Lucky__> onlylove: 你是维护吗
<onlylove> Lucky__: 算是吧
<Lucky__> onlylove: 学linux维护可以吗
<onlylove> Lucky__: 你随意……对于方向不明的人，我也不知道说啥
<Lucky__> 哎，我应该早点学习的，白进这个频道这么久了
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 学习linux维护要多久可以找到工作
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 看脸
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 咦，那长的丑的怎么办
<LinuxLearner> T_T
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 长得丑就多读书，总有一天你就不想干了
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 看视频学习可以吗
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 看书看视频一样的，这行要有很强的动手动脑能力，所以不管你看啥，你要有和书上或者视频上一样的环境
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 所以先上虚拟机
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 不让你用物理机，是怕你把系统玩坏
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 我以前没少玩坏过系统 毕竟大学时候坚持用了一年的ubuntu :p
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 还有，sa这行当，通常情况下服务器是没有X的，所以都是命令行模式
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 所以命令行编辑器必须要会用，vim nano emacs
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 各种常用命令要会用，shell python脚本，还有各种监控
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 我先学vim吧，这个工具是不是必须要在linux环境下运行？
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 不是
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: windows下面也可以吗
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 可以
<yunfan> LinuxLearner: 我用ubuntu有七八年了
<LinuxLearner_> test
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似他刚掉线了
<LinuxLearner_> 掉线了
<LinuxLearner_> 刚刚你们说什么
<LinuxLearner_> test
<LinuxLearner_> test
<LinuxLearner> test
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: hello?
<LinuxLearner> test
<LinuxLearner> fuck
<LinuxLearner> 怎么回事
<yunfan> hehe
<yunfan> 好玩
<LinuxLearner> test
<LinuxLearner> hi
<LinuxLearner> hello
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: bot傻了，别试了
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 我说呢
<LinuxLearner> 刚刚聊到哪了
<LinuxLearner> yunfan: 你是做什么工作的
<yunfan> 没工作
<LinuxLearner> onlylove: 学习linux维护好找工作吗
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 和你说了看脸啊
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 没准HR看你顺眼，就直接让你上班了啊
<onlylove> LinuxLearner: 不会都不要紧
<LinuxLearner> T_T
<LinuxLearner> vim for win的版本竟然还是2013年的...
<LinuxLearner> 看着日期搞得我都不想安装了
<onlylove> windows7还2009年呢
<LinuxLearner> LOL
<ios> 一边听米店 一边撸js 整个人都忧郁了
<hoxily> onlylove: 人家windows7至少还有补丁打打。 vim for win有补丁吗？
<onlylove> hoxily: 你意思是vim和windows是一个量级咯？你把vim错当成emacs了吧？
<onlylove> hoxily: 再说了，补丁是有缺陷或者有新功能才打的，对不，那你觉得vim需要啥新功能呢
<hoxily> 推荐notepad++
<onlylove> hoxily: 人要学linux，你推荐notepad++几个意思
<hoxily> 他不是用windows7么？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何取消磁盘加密？安装nvidia驱动后启动时不能正常输入密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478478 卸载nouveau后安装官方nvidia驱动，在输入磁盘密码的时候按键盘没反应，必须重启一次才能正常， 希望能够取消磁盘加密功能，请问如何取消 zz: earth_diqiu —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-05-28 13:12
<LinuxLearner> 我用windws10
<LinuxLearner> hoxily:
<hoxily> LinuxLearner: 你可以装个虚拟机，在虚拟机里面先练练
<LinuxLearner> hoxily: redhat是收费的吗
<hoxily> 免费的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装ubuntu14.04出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478479 请问，安装ubuntu出现以下错误是什么原因？win7/ubuntu双系统，之前把ubuntu那部分硬盘格式化了，然后重新安装就出错了。。。谢谢！ zz: song313 — 2016-05-28 13:18
<LinuxLearner> 谁能给个redhat镜像
<hoxily> LinuxLearner: 自己从中选 一个，https://access.redhat.com/products/red-hat-enterprise-linux/evaluation
<LinuxLearner> hoxily: 我没有企业邮箱注册不了红帽账号
<hoxily> LinuxLearner: https://www.redhat.com/wapps/ugc/register.html?_flowId=register-flow&_flowExecutionKey=e1s1
<hoxily> 选 personal
<LinuxLearner> hoxily: 个人邮箱注册的账户这四个版本都下载不了哎
<hoxily> 是吗？
<hoxily> LinuxLearner: 那就去用centos吧
<hoxily> 它是redhat的近亲
<LinuxLearner> hoxily: fedora呢
<LinuxLearner> We noticed that your Red Hat Login uses a personal email address. We're sorry, but users must have an enterprise or business email address to obtain product evaluations. Below are your options:
<LinuxLearner> 后面有个fedoras选项
<hoxily> 也行
<jamesarch> 木有大牛在me？
<jamesarch> 么
<jamesarch> 、、
<jamesarch> 就是想问下关于打包的文泰
<jamesarch> 问题
<jamesarch> 在哪里可以看到需要维护的包
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我只想要一只小狗 : 安娜的妈妈又怀孕了,她问安娜:"你希望妈妈再给你带来个弟弟呢,还是妹妹?" 安娜想了想说:"我只想要一只小狗。"
<jamesarch> == 机器人 你也是够了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jamesarch> =。=
<jamesarch> 0.0
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：有没有方法设置开机过程显示器使用外接的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478481 笔记本内置显示器有故障了，现在有外接的，就是希望在系统启动时，启动过程显示在外接显示器上，有大神了解吗？ 谢谢 zz: sunfish — 2016-05-28 16:46
<nno0> 谁知道ubuntu下的病毒怎么查杀？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 控件安全？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478482 http://www.zhihu.com/question/20091637 这是真实吗？ zz: alsha — 2016-05-28 17:09
<XTpeeps> hi
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox的"打开文件"对话框如何选择文件列表的"view mode"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478483 firefox的"打开文件"对话框如何选择文件列表的"view mode"? 就像pcmanfm的"Folder View Mode",可以选择以图标显示还是以列表显示之类 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-28 18:43
<onlylove> 啊，马甲君又来了！
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • pcmanfm在Ctrl+F(或直接键盘输入)查找当前目录时如何区分大小写?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478484 pcmanfm在Ctrl+F(或直接键盘输入)查找当前目录时如何区分大小写? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-28 19:00
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • java 开发工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478485 请大神介绍哈啊 Eclipse的中文包找不到了 请帮帮忙啊 zz: hythfg — 2016-05-28 20:41
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 为什么我VirtualBox的剪切板共享只能从虚拟机到宿主机?设置了双向没用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478486 为什么我VirtualBox的剪切板共享只能从虚拟机到宿主机?设置了双向没用 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-28 22:51
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 16.4的ubutu software 突然就不能安装任何软件也不能卸载软件了？求助大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478489 另外mysql workbench也无法正常安装使用，求教。有冲动装回14.04 zz: 日升月恒 — 2016-05-29 2:08
<LinuxLearner> test
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2saSIFpeVAACGZRjh2CAAALrLAPRCcYAAIZ9012.jpg 西瓜雕刻的艺术,太有才了
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine安装时出现32位依赖库的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478491 在下在wine最新的源码包之后，安装时出现configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.百度一下说是安装32位依赖库，然而我试了百度的各种方法，一是直接按
<^k^>  ─> 装依赖库，显示我已经是最新版，二有说没打开得，试了一下没有反应，因此特来求教， …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/658.html 大话说到家 :     "亲爱的,我现正在国际机场,准备赴新加坡参加一个学术研讨会"     "我已登上飞机了,哦---我的小姐,你注意点啊----亲爱的,不好意思,刚才空姐不小心把茶溅到我身上了"     "是吗,那位空姐对你实在太好了,连
<^k^>  ─> 你在飞机上打手机都没劝阻你,去死！嘟嘟嘟"
<LinuxLearner> 打开终端的快捷键是什么
<hoxily> 以前是ctrl-alt-t
<LinuxLearner> hoxily: 你现在不用linux了吗
<hoxily> 我用android
<LinuxLearner> hoxily 桌面不用linux了吗
<LinuxLearner> 我用vmware装fedora连不上网络怎么办
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10与ubuntu引导问题求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478492 win10系统与ubuntu系统都是正常的！不过打开有点麻烦！这样该怎么设置？ zz: endcode — 2016-05-29 13:11
<LinuxLearner> test
<cece> hello
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】PC+笔记本安装16.04时出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478493 PC和笔记本都是SSD+HDD，准备安装Windows10+Ubuntu双系统，Ubuntu安装在HDD上，/boot挂载在SSD的EFI分区下； PC：选择直接Install Ubuntu进行安装时在选择完时区后程序崩溃，黑屏，提示System P
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome-session-flashback 桌面图标太大怎么调  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478496 gnome-session-flashback 桌面图标太大了，占了半壁桌面 zz: tor — 2016-05-29 15:00
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine1.9运行pdf编辑器 FoxitPhantomPDF(福昕风腾PDF电子文档处理套件企业版 ) 问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478497 如题 $ wine FoxitPhantomPDF.exe err:winediag:SQLDrivers No ODBC drivers could be found. Check the settings for your libodbc provider. fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0 st
<^k^>  ─> ub fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub! 弹出错误窗口“找不到文件” 解决方法： $ winetricks mcda27 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04 用apt-get装gfortran时 没有f90命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478498 在今年三月份在Ubuntu14.04下直接用sudo apt-get install gfortran命令装gfortran时还有f90命令，但是到五月份重装系统后再重新装gfortran就没有f90命令了。造成我编译出错，由于程序是大型程序
<^k^>  ─> 很久以前写的了 不好再改 谁知道怎么装gfortran才能让其有f90命令啊？ zz: lishu_owen — 2016 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 迅雷Thunder7.1.4.2104 出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478499 新建任务，选择下载文件夹时出错 fixme:ras:RasEnumEntriesW ((nil),(null),0x216f80,0x116dd974,0x1b4fcc),stub! err:winediag:IcmpCreateFile Failed to use ICMP (network ping), this requires special permissions. err:winediag:IcmpCreateFile Failed
<^k^>  ─> to use ICMP (network ping), this requires special permissions. err:winediag:IcmpCreateFile Failed to use ICMP (netwo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 布口袋 : 一官吏的乌纱帽被妻子打架时踩破了。他很生气,还向皇帝奏了一本:"启奏陛下:臣妻很是罗嗦,昨天与臣吵架,踩碎臣的纱帽。"皇上见了后传旨道:"爱卿你要忍耐,皇后也有此毛病,与朕一言不合,即将皇冠打得粉碎。你的纱帽算个什么,顶多是个布口袋！ "
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 硬盘加密密码输不进去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478501 安装nvidia驱动之前，每次输入十分正常 安装驱动之后，冷启动时启动画面分辨率十分恶劣，密码输入正常 reboot之后是nvidia驱动安装之前的硬盘密码输入，但是输入密码后文本框中根本没有表示
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 硬盘加密密码输不进去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478503 安装nvidia驱动之前，每次输入十分正常 安装驱动之后，冷启动时启动画面分辨率十分恶劣，密码输入正常 reboot之后是nvidia驱动安装之前的硬盘密码输入，但是输入密码后文本框中根本没有表示
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 16.04 「复」字只占一半  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478504 Screenshot from 2016-05-29 20-31-55.png 如图「复」字只占了一半位置,非常别拗。 zz: Graves PoPo — 2016-05-29 20:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何用U盘在x8dtl-3主板上安装16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478508 用ultrISO刻录ISO文件到U盘，然后用U盘启动呗。 用这个方法装14.04的xubuntu和lubuntu一切正常，已经跑了一个月了，而且内核也更新到4.2。 换了个硬盘，相同的配置选项、相同的U盘制作
<^k^>  ─> 过程装16.04的xubuntu和lubuntu就是不行，另外也尝试了debian 8.0，全部失败。已经排除ISO镜像 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何用U盘在x8dtl-3主板上安装16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478509 用ultrISO刻录ISO文件到U盘，然后用U盘启动呗。 用这个方法装14.04的xubuntu和lubuntu一切正常，已经跑了一个月了，而且内核也更新到4.2。 换了个硬盘，相同的配置选项、相同的U盘制作
<^k^>  ─> 过程装16.04的xubuntu和lubuntu就是不行，另外也尝试了debian 8.0，全部失败。已经排除ISO镜像 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何用U盘在x8dtl-3主板上安装16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478511 用ultrISO刻录ISO文件到U盘，然后用U盘启动呗。 用这个方法装14.04的xubuntu和lubuntu一切正常，已经跑了一个月了，而且内核也更新到4.2。 换了个硬盘，相同的配置选项、相同的U盘制作
<^k^>  ─> 过程装16.04的xubuntu和lubuntu就是不行，另外也尝试了debian 8.0，全部失败。已经排除ISO镜像 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何用U盘在x8dtl-3主板上安装16.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478512 用ultrISO刻录ISO文件到U盘，然后用U盘启动呗。 用这个方法装14.04的xubuntu和lubuntu一切正常，已经跑了一个月了，而且内核也更新到4.2。 换了个硬盘，相同的配置选项、相同的U盘制作
<^k^>  ─> 过程装16.04的xubuntu和lubuntu就是不行，另外也尝试了debian 8.0，全部失败。已经排除ISO镜像 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • 15.04编译android4.4代码出错，请问如何安装mingw32？貌似64位电脑只能安装mingw64？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478513 15.04编译android4.4代码出错，请问如何安装mingw32？貌似64位电脑只能安装mingw64？？ 报错如下： Code: Please check your building environment First! Build Environ
<^k^>  ─> ment Requirement ============================================================= * ********* Suggested OS and Tool Chai …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装build-essential失败，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478517 sudo apt-get install build-essential Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using
<^k^>  ─> the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The f …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装build-essential失败，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478518 sudo apt-get install build-essential Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using
<^k^>  ─> the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The f …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为何"User Agent Overrider"能在about:addons搜索到并安装,但官网显示不支持我的版本?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478525 为何"User Agent Overrider"能在about:addons搜索到并安装,但官网显示不支持我的版本? about:support页面信息 Code: Name    Iceweasel Version    38.5.0 官网:
<^k^>  ─> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... ver=38.5.0 是在about:addons页面点击"See all XX result"获得的 zz: …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-22
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16无法进入系统一直在循环自检  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484015 不知道为什么ubuntu16重启进入grub选了ubuntu后一直在循环闪烁自检页面，进不了系统，请问是什么原因，急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-05-22 0:46
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 命令+&后台打开chrome的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484019 我用google-chrome &打开chrome浏览器，显示如下内容： /usr/share/themes/MBuntu-Y-For-Mint/gtk-2.0/widgets/panel.rc:18: 无法在像素图路径中找到图像文件：“images/panel/panel-normal.svg” /usr/share/themes/MBuntu-Y-For-Min
<^k^>  ─> t/gtk-2.0/widgets/panel.rc:21: Background image options specified without filename /usr/share/themes/MBuntu-Y-For-Min …
<yirabbit> 啊咧成功了...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妈妈的鼓励 : 两小无猜的一对,一天小男孩站着拉尿小女孩看见了,跑回家问:妈妈她怎么没有那个方便? 妈妈:等你长大了要多少那个有多少那个。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 显示设置旋转项只有"正常"一个选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484023 ubuntu 16.04 选择设置---->显示------------〉旋转，里面只有“正常"，选项，没有其他三个选项 输入命令：xrandr -o left 出现如下错误: X Error if failed request :BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) major
<^k^>  ─> opcode of failed request: 140(RANDR) Minor opcode of failed request:2 (RRSetSreenConfig) Serial number of failed requ …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gnome3.20下DRAFTSIGHT不能使用FCITX输入法，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484025 gnome3.20下DRAFTSIGHT不能使用FCITX输入法，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-05-22 13:27
<sanqinyouzi> 请教虚拟键盘
<weiwei> hello
<ubrl> weiwei:点点点.  15:14
<weiwei> virtual keyboard ,does any one know how config to top browsers
 * harajuku 燥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心若猥琐,猥琐病就会间歇性发作 : 朋友们问我研究方向是什么,我说我研究湿地,每次这个答案都让师姐这个角色显得很猥琐,当对方细问具体研究师弟什么时?我只能照实回答研究湿地的鸟。
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 有啥好方法提取某网页的链接地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484026 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-05-22 19:32
<tiimmm> firefox看视频提示视频格式或MIME类型不受支持，怎么解决？
<fkall> 卧槽
<fkall> anybody?
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox杀不死，强行关闭窗口会死机。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484028 firefox 的版本是 53.0.2，Ubuntu 的版本是 17.04。 桌面环境是 Unity，一开始是怀疑 Unity 的 bug，但是换用 xfce 后问题依旧。 问题经常发生在看 bilibili 的视频几小时之后，用的是 HTML5 播放
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Ubuntu 16.04开启远程桌面后如何在主机屏幕上显示鼠标指针  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484029 前几天在HTPC上部署了Ubuntu 16.04。由于使用场景是HTPC，所以对于主机的操作主要都集于远程桌面来实现。 远程桌面是根据这个帖子配置的 http://blog.csdn.net/sunnylgz/artic
<^k^>  ─> le/details/40779973 。 随之而来的问题是，当远程桌面连接成功之后，鼠标指针只会在远程桌 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-23
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu无法进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484030 我重装了系统，home分区和swap分区没有格式化，装好以后我把原来的/分区复制到新的/分区里，其中boot没有复制，开机不能进入图形界面，直接是tty1,请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 20
<^k^>  ─> 17-05-23 9:01
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu时开启了磁盘加密，但现在密码忘了，请问有办法挽救吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484032 现在密码太多，一段时间不用就忘了。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2017-05-23 10:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • wifi扩展器作用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484033 可接收wifi信号监控，它与手机连接，组成wifi局城网。 手机就可以随时查看监控录像。 但是，wifi信号可能比较弱。 这时，手机可能不时会断线。 图这类型wifi扩展器。安装在监控，手机，
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何查看和设置Ubuntu中Python的缓存大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484035 OSError：[Error 12] Cannot allocate memory 统计信息: 发表于 由 smile805 — 2017-05-23 12:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu中的兼容性问题请教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484037 在ubuntu中通过源码安装了很多软件，这些软件有的是以python2.7版本写的，有的是以python3.4版本写的，有些模块可能又是共用的， 一：那么，软件与软件之间是否会存在A软件装上
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 制作 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64位 时遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484039 看了那个很老的 WIki，很多方法都不适用了，因为 Ubuntu 不同版本的内部构造是有些不同的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Talent Yang — 2017-05-23 15:01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求救：boot下空间不足，导致既不能删除就内核，也不能升级新版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484041 求救：boot下空间不足，导致既不能删除就内核，也不能升级新版本 统计信息: 发表于 由 xylitj — 2017-05-23 16:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 配置编辑器apps下没有metacity  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484042 配置编辑器apps找不到metacity也没有desktop如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 dsxiaobai — 2017-05-23 16:32
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问有ubuntu AMD Turks GOP Secure Boot吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484044 有没有成功的？给个帮助，找了十年了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuthead — 2017-05-23 17:06
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04LTS以后能直接升级到18.04LTS吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484045 2018都快了，听说Unity干掉了，以后好升级么。。。。可不想重装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 gongxufan — 2017-05-23 17:18
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win10系统vmware虚拟机安装Ubuntu16.04系统不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484046 我是刚接触Ubuntu的菜鸡~~ win10系统升级之后，虚拟机Ubuntu系统不嗯能够上网了，win10使用的是WiFi上网，VMWARE中设置的是桥连。 ens33 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:0c:2
<^k^>  ─> 9:2e:3c:58 inet 地址:192.168.3.100 广播:192.168.3.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::5473:c755:5489:205 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醋意大发 :     有个嫉妒得出奇的女士,每天晚上都要对她的丈夫进行一番仔细的检查。只要在他的大衣上发现一根短短的头发,她就会闹得四邻不安。有一天晚上,她什么都没有找到,但还是哭喊着说:"如今世界,甚至女人也有秃顶的了。"
<uuair_m> 哈喽，我刚安装了ubuntu 17桌面版，进入桌面以后，怎么什么应用程序都看不到啊？点哪里才有？左上角也没有ubuntu的logo啊？
<uuair_m> 就连进入shell，我都要按ctrl+alt+t来进入。。这是怎么搞的？
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • VNC Viewer在高DPI下鼠标指针不能同步  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484048 由于我的主机接驳的显示器是4K的，所以我在系统设置--显示中将DPI调整为3。设置好之后用VNC Viewer连接主机，Viewer窗口中的鼠标只能在DPI 1倍的区域内与实际操作的那个鼠标小黑点同步移
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-24
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu如何安装联想一体机M7400扫描驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484050 有一台联想M7400一体机，安装了BROTHER DCP-7057驱动，可以实现打印功能，但是安装扫描驱动后启动Xsane显示如下图，如何解决？ ps:联想M7400应该是BROTHER DCP-7057的山寨版 jietu.jpg 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 linxidd — 2017-05-24 9:43
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • web服务器ping正常， cpu内存占用都没问题, 但是访问却很慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484051 带宽没限速， ping只有30ms ， cpu内存占用都不高， 为什么http上传下载都慢 ， ssh 打字反应也慢，跟ping高的时候感觉差不多， 要等一会才出来。 这是咋会是 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 跑不死 — 2017-05-24 9:54
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 分享：Ubuntu 17.04（32位）连接windows 7的共享打印机（型号：Canon LBP3000）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484052 ubuntu 17.04安装在U盘中，由于工作的原因，需要在ubuntu 17.04系统中连接局域网的windows 7的共享打印机（型号：Canon LBP3000），在ubuntu论坛中查看了一番
<^k^>  ─> ，阅读了一系列文章，并经过自己的探索，成功连上了windows 7的共享打印机，以下是简单 …
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 监控与电脑问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484053 监控：没usb接口 电脑：ubuntu 手机： 1.监控帐户，可删除吗？ 2.FTP服务器，是指谁是服务器？ 3.怎COPY监控文件到电脑？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-24 11:16
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 兼顾专业与娱乐的Linux音频解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484055 这篇文章是小白的我摸着石头过河摸出来的，当时并没有找到特别多的资料，希望帮助到有相同困惑的朋友！ 文章发在我的博客： http://lado.me/2017/04/16/combination-of-linux-audio/ 期待认识更多
<^k^>  ─> Linux上玩音乐的朋友！ 正文开始： Quote: 不像Windows或OSX，Linux上可以更自由选择音频组件 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中枪的顶哦 : 每次吃完有肉的面条总是会留下一块最大的肉,慢慢品尝。有木有！
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian wayland 可用了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484056 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2017-05-24 15:26
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 debian9
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 启动器中图标不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484057 电脑上启动器上的第一个按钮 “搜索您的计算机” 的图标不见了，应该怎么解决呢，我/usr/share/unity/icon/目录下还是有这个图标的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 guluo — 2017-05-24 17:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu17.04server版如何修改无线网卡的名称  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484058 网卡名称现在是wlx1c4bd681777d，要求改成wlan0。 root@ubuntu:~# iwconfig enp1s0 no wireless extensions. wlx1c4bd681777d IEEE 802.11 ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=0 dBm Re
<^k^>  ─> try short limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Encryption key:off Power Management:off lo no wireless extensions. roo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10496.html 咖啡里的苍蝇 : 有个人在曙U里面吃饭,却突然在他的咖啡里发现一只苍蝇。 他气急败坏的把侍者叫来,说道:「你看看这是什么东西?」 侍者看了看,用一副不屑的眼光说: 「不过是一只苍蝇嘛,不用担心啦！它喝不了你多少咖啡的啦
<^k^>  ─> ９
<kuangcp> ubuntu 最新内核 不能安装amd的驱动是无解的么
<wkwing> AMD官网写的是支持16.04
<kuangcp> 室友电脑16.04 升级了下内核发现amd驱动没用了
<kuangcp> 然后内核可以降么？
<wkwing> 重新装一遍驱动应该就没问题了
<kuangcp> 因为内核的问题装不上
<wkwing> 内核可以降，不过应该不会出这种问题吧
<kuangcp> 然后
<kuangcp> 他重装系统
<kuangcp> 了
<kuangcp> 装的manjaro
<wkwing> 为何不上arch
<kuangcp> 觉得的deepin 好看把。。哈哈哈
<kuangcp> manjaro deepin版本
<wkwing> 那还不如直接装deepin
<kuangcp> 他装不上，，似乎是因为没有分efi分区
<guest6167> 有人在不
<ubrl> guest6167:点点点.  01:04
<Guest18097> 能看到我的信息吗
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-25
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 请教如何在rules文件里为control里不同的包指定buildsystem  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484062 RT , 现在知道可以在control里写多个包，但是现在想为不同的包使用不同的 dh 指令，请问这种需求支持么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rand01ph — 2017-05-25 0:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 自从安装配置搜狗输入法失败后，ibus架构的输入法也不能输入中文了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484063 不知道该怎么弄了，下载了一个google输入法，安装完也看不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyond — 2017-05-25 9:25
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求救！系统进不去了，提示vmlinuz-4.4.0-62找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484064 因为 boot目录已满，，误删了系统文件，， home 目录是独立分区ext4, 用光盘启动 读不了根目录以外的文件 请问如何恢复 或 重装 才能读取 原来 home 目录里的文
<^k^>  ─> 件 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2017-05-25 11:30
<yunfan> 德国人呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 寻人 : 有一日李先生个子唔见佐,距同距老婆都好惊,就去佐报案,个POLICE就问距老公叫咩名,距话:李广鲜。跟住个 POLICE就问距老婆叫咩名,距话:吴广祝甘个POLICE就话:你地来做乜?距地话:揾李笨。个POLICE好嬲话:你地都混吉噶………
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人的婚姻 : 人是因为缺乏判断力而结婚； 人也是因为缺乏耐力而离婚； 人更是因为缺乏记忆力而再婚。
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • sensors 输出信息哪个是 CPU 温度？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484066 如题 $ sensors acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1: +43.0°C (crit = +120.0°C) coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0: +43.0°C (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 0: +40.0°C (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<^k^>  ─> Core 1: +41.0°C (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2017-05-25 19:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • u盘如何解除只读权限？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484067 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4b5f85df0102v38b.html 得一u盘，却被分成两区，一个区设置成广告内容。无法写入任何东西。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-05-25 19:46
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默的女人聊天,约会和洗澡等笑话 : 海滩上,两个女人在聊天。"你最近怎么回事,瘦了这么多?""我非常难过,我的丈夫对我不忠,找了个小情人。""那你赶快跟他离婚呀！ ""现在不行,我想再减五公斤。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 无法关机，好像是因为redis，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484068 ubuntu 14.04LTS 关机后一直停留在关机界面 随机按了几个按键，突然出现字幕： waiting for redis to shutdown 网上查找方法 说是redis启动文件要把之前设置的密码写上去 CLIEXEC=/usr/local/b
<^k^>  ─> in/redis/redis-cli -a "mypassword" 但是没有用啊。。。 Code: REDISPORT=6379 EXEC=/usr/local/bin/redis/redis-s …
 * wh #
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人家就是要插在牛粪上 : 鲜花哭泣着道:"我不管我不管！人家就是要插在牛粪上！" 牛难受的说:"那你也啊……等我拉完再啊……"
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于双电子盘的识别问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484070 我是看这个版块人多所以就发这了 我的硬件板子上有2个512G的电子盘 其中一个安装系统 另一个是挂载到系统里的一个文件目录下 比如/home/xxx/xxx 我用的是jfs文件系统 安装好系统 fdisk查看 另一
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于双电子盘的识别问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484071 我是看这个版块人多所以就发这了 我的硬件板子上有2个512G的电子盘 其中一个安装系统 另一个是挂载到系统里的一个文件目录下 比如/home/xxx/xxx 我用的是jfs文件系统 安装好系统 fdisk查看 另一
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谈情说爱的幽默男女 : 一对男女的对话:男:为什么你看上我啊?女:因为你长得帅埃男:帅又不能当饭吃。女:但是不帅的话,对着会吃不下饭。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 6个经典笑话逗乐你 : 晚上去吃麻辣烫挑的正高兴一mm突然在身后问:请问哪个是生菜?另一mm回答:没下锅前都是啊......
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu系统怎么制作成ghost？急  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484072 ubuntu系统怎么制作成ghost？急 统计信息: 发表于 由 妄想与梦 — 2017-05-26 12:00
<jackness> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-27
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 用perl语言get下来网页汉字是乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484073 Code: use strict; use LWP::Simple; use HTTP::Cookies; use Encode; my $browser = LWP::UserAgent->new; #$browser->agent("Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; rv:30.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/30.0"); my $res; my $cookie_jar = HTTP::Cookies->new(     file
<^k^>  ─> =>'lwp_cookies_taobao.txt',     autosave=>1,     ignore_discard=>1); $browser->cookie_jar($cookie_jar); my $login …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 我这个vps出了什么问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484074 ab -n 500 -k -c 50 http://www.mynet/ This is ApacheBench, Version 2.3 <$Revision: 1604373 $> Copyright 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/ Licensed to The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/ Benchmarking www.my
<^k^>  ─> net (be patient) Completed 100 requests Completed 200
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 如何将WINE的小字号宋体显示为点阵呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484075 winecfg的界面默认为宋体（已经安装了MS的宋体），同时wine程序的界面字体有很多也是小号宋体，但wine默认显示都是平滑显示，导致宋体小字号很模糊伤眼。希望能将小号宋体显示为
<^k^>  ─> 点阵宋体，这个问题一直没找到解决的方法。偿试过修改fotns.conf配置，对wine界面不起作 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 安装gtx1050ti显卡驱动，无限在输入密码界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484076 ubuntu 安装gtx1050ti显卡驱动，无限在输入密码界面,这是什么原因啊，是以为ubuntu的版本问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufsoko — 2017-05-27 10:14
<Guest69307> hi
<ubrl> Guest69307:点点点.  10:46
<wisdom> 中文？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吝啬鬼的夫人 : 晚会已经开始半天了,吝啬鬼夫人才到常"您这是去哪儿啦?"人们问她。"我在化妆品商店呆了2个多小时。""是买东西排队吗?""不,我是等着让我的连衣裙被店里的香水味熏香。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 先学游泳 : 一位医生治死了人,被这家人捆绑住,准备送官府。夜里乘人不备,医生挣脱绳索,游水过河逃回家中。见到自己儿子正在读诊脉之书,便忙说:"儿子啊,读书还可以缓一缓,还是先学会游泳更重要。"
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE:点点点.  20:48
<COLOUR_BLUE> ...
<COLOUR_BLUE> 有人么
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE:点点点.  20:48
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE:点点点.  20:48
<COLOUR_BLUE> 有人么
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE:点点点.  20:48
<COLOUR_BLUE> e
<COLOUR_BLUE> ubrl
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE,
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 怎设置成FTP服务器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484077 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-27 21:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • macbook pro安装ubuntu u盘安装出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484078 mac开机按住option 从efi boot启动 然后出错 ""minimal BASH like line editing is supported” Grub错误。 跪求解决办法 在线等 救命啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mosdow — 2017-05-27 21:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 蓝牙耳机连接后无法设置为High Fidelity Playback(A2DP Sink)，音质很差……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484079 系统是Ubuntu Gnome 17.04，刚装的系统。 连接上蓝牙耳机后在声音的设置窗口里可以将输出设备选为蓝牙耳机，但是下面“Settings for the selec
<^k^>  ─> ted device”部分的Profile选项始终是Headset Head Unit(HSP/HFP)，所以音质很差。 手动选择High Fidel …
<dx_> 谁看了提问的智慧
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi
<ubrl> COLOUR_BLUE:点点点.  07:40
<COLOUR_BLUE> .................
<COLOUR_BLUE> e
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu snap和mac dmg的区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484081 ubuntu snap和mac dmg的区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdubuntu01 — 2017-05-27 23:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丈夫回来了 :     一对儿夫妇在睡觉。妻子梦见自己正和另一个男人鬼混时,丈夫回来了,她突然醒来,大声喊道:"快跑,我丈夫回来了！ "正在酣睡的丈夫被叫声惊醒,猛然爬起来从后窗逃走。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三七二十一 :       小民考试回来对爸爸说:"今天,我们考试了。"爸爸说:"你有没有不会做的题?"小民说:"有一个题是3乘以7等于多少?我忘记了。"爸爸说:"那你填的多少呢?"小民说:"管它三七二十一,我填了个二十八。"  
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何删除MAKE编译的OPENVPN？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484082 请教：我在ubuntu上./configure && make && make-install 编译安装了openvpn2.4，同时又使用sudo openvpn --config qvpn.ovpn，后来发现速度还是不太理想，就想彻底删掉OPENVPN，我在安装目录下执行mak
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 煞风景 : 少女:神父,我要向你坦白,昨天我允许我男朋友吻我。 神父:就只有这些吗? 少女:不只有这些,他还将手放在我大腿上。 神父:嗯, 然后呢? 少女:接着他扯下我的三角裤。 神父:嗯,那接下来呢? 少女:然后,我母亲便走进房间来了。 神父:。。。真是煞风景！
<^k^>  ─> ！！ 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我要老鹰 : 有一养鸭子的农夫,看着自己的鸭子产量越来越低想尽了所有办法后来终于决定用伟哥试试,于是他给他的公鸭吃了一颗伟哥。谁知第二天早上一起床看见整个村的母鸭都被干死,最后看见公鸭站在树尖上,农夫问:"你在此何干"?鸭子答:"我要干老鹰"！
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 应该没有比这更丑的桌面了，欢迎吐糟。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484084 我是来凑数字的.exe 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2017-05-28 19:18
<wsdjeg> i3wm 在ubuntu下可以安装的么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qUGIet03AABUXWB4d-MAALrPgHSeLEAAFR1848.jpg 这样的凳子女孩子不要乱坐哦
<AlexLiu> hi
<ubrl> AlexLiu:点点点.  23:35
<AlexLiu> messy code...
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-21
<genophy> hello
<ubrl> genophy:点点点.  09:05
<nyfair> happyaron: 哟
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-22
<tony_> 晚上没人唠嗑 啊
<jianghu> hello
<ubrl> jianghu:点点点.  23:20
<jianghu> 好久没进来过了
<FishOneeyed> 好久没来，这里还有人吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-23
<tomacat> FishOneeyed 早上好啊
<rhzme[m]> 系统提示信息比聊天的还多
<nyfair> 正常操作，垃圾freenode
<nyfair> 连中文nick都不支持
<flywater[m]> 可以用matrix啊
<jianghu> 有大神在不　　环境变量报错　　删除错误的变量　为什么还是报错　包括了ｅｔｃ下的文件也删除了
<jianghu> 还是不行
<jianghu> ／ｑｕｉｔ
<isoasflus[m]> matrix还是好用
<sagiri> hi
<ubrl> sagiri:点点点.  01:22
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-24
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  09:15
<jianghu> hello
<ubrl> jianghu:点点点.  09:28
<suntek> hello
<ubrl> suntek:点点点.  09:30
<suntek> 怎么用一个可靠的qq版本？
<jianghu> 用ｗｉｎ
<suntek> 提示我是64bit的winepfrefix，要什么用32bit
<suntek> 我用webqq显示不了聊天记录，有遇到过吗？
<jianghu> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i4332825 bash报错
<jianghu> 求解决
<kingbo> 这样： export test=12345
<kingbo>  export PATH=/usr/.....
<kingbo> webqq肯定没有以前的记录，只有本次的
<suntek> kingbo: 刚发送的也看不到记录
<suntek> 对方可以收到
<kingbo> 你关过聊天窗口了
<suntek> 没有关过
<jarodwl> 我从http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-amd64.img下载了这个IMAGE，然后发现这个IMAGE里面没有i40evf这个driver...有那位知道是为什么不?
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-amd64.img%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD%E4%BA%86%E8%BF%99%E4%B8%AAIMAGE -- unhandled response
<jarodwl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4DJFwR34Kz/
<jarodwl> 看了一个，发现编译内核时，是把i40evf编成了模块的
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-25
<JuncoJet> 有centos玩家么
<JuncoJet> centos6怎么升级gtk3，最好gtk2 3共存
<JuncoJet> 安装火狐浏览器需要gtk3
<bestucan> JuncoJet:走错片场了_(:3」∠)_ 上ubuntu问centos
<bestucan> JuncoJet: centos7 是有gnome3的。6.9还是2
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-26
<x420520> 大家睡觉了么？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-20
<imadper> qiao: 有啥工作内容有意思的岗位吗
<imadper> qiao: 天天修bug, 整个人都变成傻逼了
<qiao> imadper: 天天测试也给傻了
<qiao> imadper: 这两天美国和华为的事，好像影响还挺大
<imadper> qiao: 主要是烦躁, 觉得工作没意义, 人生都浪费了
<imadper> qiao: 但是现在转行做专业性特别强的岗位, 又没经验
<imadper> qiao: 真是烦躁
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<qiao> imadper: 如果找到相干啥干啥的工作还能拿钱的也推荐下我
<imadper> qiao: 哎, 反正我是不想增删改查
<imadper> qiao: 更不想天天调docker image
<imadper> contrun[m]: tmd, lambda真是傻逼, 傻逼中的淋逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: ask new 操作不返回askid也就算了, ask能按照id delete, pledge只能全部revert. 这tm我怎么玩啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 傻逼lambda
<contrun[m]> 谁说不是呢  傻逼 lambda  我他妈也是受不了这群傻逼了
<contrun[m]> 我他妈的去那边也不知道是要和什么傻逼一起工作  迷茫啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 大家互相觉得对方是傻逼呗
<imadper> contrun[m]: 能做到这一点, 那就是同路中人
<contrun[m]> 能够做到优雅地互相问候一句傻逼  然后相忘于江湖   那是坠吼的
<contrun[m]> 可是江湖上就是没有这种好事啊 如何才能做到  逢人不说人间事 就是人间无事人
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我刷题要刷崩溃了
<violetzijing> tmd 啊
 * violetzijing 刷到一个 kth largest in stream 的题，我觉得是插入排序，结果被告知是用堆，感受智商碾压
 * violetzijing 周末刷了 leetcode contest 回头看了看别人的答案，真是智商压制。。。
<imadper> violetzijing: 你还有时间刷题, 羡慕
 * imadper  一定要当一个优秀的杠精
<imadper> violetzijing: 虚度光阴想死啊
 * imadper 每周都有一两天觉得自己人生都废了
<violetzijing> imadper, 都是抽时间啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 白天当大牲口，晚上还要刷题
<violetzijing> imadper, 累死了
<violetzijing> imadper, https://img.vim-cn.com/8c/c7ece9cad0914ee68a476b814aa41b641ad3ed.png  看这一片片红的
<violetzijing> imadper, 一起来刷题吧
<GabrielC> tsync
<imadper> violetzijing: 刷不动啊...
<imadper> GabrielC: 好久不见啊, 陈老司机
<imadper> GabrielC: 大佬们都还好?
<imadper> cherrot: 早啊, 兔兔
<GabrielC> imadper: 托您的福，还行
<imadper> GabrielC: 还是早晚三局dota?
<GabrielC> imadper: 现在三国志或者恐龙快打，早就不玩儿dota了
<violetzijing> GabrielC, 好久不见啊
<GabrielC> violetzijing: 妹子您好
<violetzijing> imadper, 刷起来
<violetzijing> GabrielC, 我是大牲口
<imadper> violetzijing: gopls啥时候才能实现find reference啊啊啊啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 听不懂
<imadper> violetzijing: 你们不用gopls?
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao:
<imadper> violetzijing: ... 剪贴板坏了... https://github.com/golang/tools/tree/master/cmd/gopls
<imadper> violetzijing: 你们都用goland?
<qiao> imadper: gopls 是啥
<imadper> qiao: 我也不知道咋就 @
<imadper> qiao: 我也不知道咋就 @你了
<imadper> qiao: google官方的golang的lsp
<qiao> imadper: lol gj
<imadper> violetzijing: 主要是guru太慢了...
<violetzijing> imadper, 听不懂
<imadper> ... ...
<violetzijing> imadper, 我只是个低端搬砖工
<imadper> 能有我低端???
<violetzijing> imadper, 我一个 go 的搬砖工连 channel 一年都没用上了
<violetzijing> imadper, 还不低端？
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也不需要用channel啊
<violetzijing> 成天堆垃圾业务逻辑
<violetzijing> 妈妈的
<violetzijing> 晚上继续刷题，争取早日脱离
<imadper> violetzijing: 我写ruby不用元编程, 写go不用channel, 写scala不用akka
<violetzijing> imadper, 一起刷题吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 刷题不是问题啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 现在最艰难的是没有目标
<imadper> violetzijing: 最近几天总是在想, 接下来到底应该做啥
<violetzijing> imadper, 刷题是好办法，起码大部分公司首先考算法
<imadper> violetzijing: 感觉后端/infra考算法
<imadper> violetzijing: 其他的也不怎么考
<imadper> violetzijing: 后端这种增删改查很垃圾的
<imadper> violetzijing: 99%的工作都是在框架(特指spring boot)下面增删改查
<imadper> violetzijing: 手写sql可能就是工作里面最难的一部分了
<violetzijing> imadper, 无非是面试手写红黑树，进去发现大段的 O(n^4) 的代码
<violetzijing> imadper, 我最近手写超多 SQL，我被 ORM 给养废了
<violetzijing> imadper, 一个 insert update 都要现查
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: orm你们用啥啊?
<violetzijing> imadper, go 的一开始用 sql_boiler
<violetzijing> imadper, 现在自己写了一套
<imadper> violetzijing: 这玩意能好用?
<imadper> violetzijing: 自己写orm? 高端啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 以前当然用 active record 了
<violetzijing> imadper, beego都有人用，为啥不能自己写
<imadper> violetzijing: active record简直不能更好用
<violetzijing> imadper, 人生啊
 * violetzijing 仔细看过了快排，发现 partition 那块真是好难写啊
 * violetzijing 感觉考快排的知识点太多了
 * skraito brb
<contrun[m]>  cherrot 还记得上次你问我的 找两个数组里 其中一个数组少的元素的题目吗  题目里面有啥条件 让我不能把两个数组分别加起来  然后减一下  得到的差就是缺失元素  数组的元素如果不是整数  想办法把它变成整数  比如说取内存地址  如果有溢出风险的话  就用任意精度整数  而且不全加 了 依次 加几个 减几个
<contrun[m]> cherrot:  找多个元素可以用类似快排的方法 但是只找一个 应该可以直接求和再相减
<imadper> 不是亦或吗?
<imadper> ^应该是最快的吧
<imadper> 求和有可能会溢出的
<imadper> contrun[m]: ^^
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这种都是面试套路, 谁问这种题谁...
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你说的对 异或 确实是坠吼的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这都啥破题啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 都2019年了, 还有人问这种破题???
<imadper> contrun[m]: <高效程序的奥秘> 你去读一遍, 面试砍晕99.9999%的面试官
<contrun[m]> imadper: 求一下缺少的两个元素
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不知道啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 排序呗
<contrun[m]> O(n log n) 了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 可以了, 线上业务代码n^3都是常见的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 面试考这个有个毛用
<imadper> 三个for叠加不要太常见
<contrun[m]> type-driven development with idris 本人已经看了快1/2了 感觉不错
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 我没看懂你说的题。。
<violetzijing> 不过如果什么内存地址之类的，基本上是 bit 操作
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  比如给定输入 [1, 2, 3, 4] 和 [1, 3]   得到的结果应该是 [2, 4]
<imadper> violetzijing: 两个整数数组A和B, B比A少一个元素, 求这个元素.
<violetzijing> 啊
<violetzijing> 这个啊
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  只有一个元素好像太简单了 把两个数组的所有元素 全部异或就行了  所以我改了一下  换成任意多个元素了 反正一个是另外一个 multiset 意义下的子集
<imadper> contrun[m]: 用hash啊
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 嗯，还有一个变种，一个数组里有很多 pair 的 number，只有一个不是 pair 的，求那单个的数字
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 你说的这个巧在是 int，如果是 element 的话直接诶上 hash
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你有时间顺便看看champ吧
<imadper> contrun[m]: 然后顺便给我讲讲  loool
<violetzijing> https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/find-elements-present-first-array-not-second/
<contrun[m]> 直到现在我都没有理解 hash表各种操作的复杂度是 O(1)   不管怎么样都只能算是 O(log n)
<violetzijing> 我觉得是的。。
<imadper> contrun[m]: 建表是 O(n)吧
<violetzijing> hash 的实现一个是红黑树另一个是啥我忘了
<imadper> violetzijing: 链表.
<imadper> 其实红黑跟优化的avl运行起来没差吧
<imadper> 我记得韦大测试过
<imadper> https://www.zhihu.com/question/19856999/answer/258118494
<violetzijing_> imadper, 晚上了，来刷题吧
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-21
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: cherrot: 早啊大佬们
<imadper> violetzijing: https://github.com/castwide/solargraph 这个敲好用!
<qiao> imadper, violetzijing contrun[m] cherrot  大佬们早
<imadper> qiao: 你丫又在家
<imadper> qiao: 都没rh的cloak
<imadper> qiao: 肯定是家里的网
<imadper> cherrot: 你这个真香啊
<qiao> imadper: 没啊，周天回的北京
<imadper> cherrot: 说不用znc, 还是用znc了
<qiao> imadper: 过两天再回去
<imadper> qiao: Qiao Zhao (~qiao@119.254.120.66)   rh的gateway cloak呢?
<qiao> imadper: 不知道啊。。
<imadper> qiao: 贵司it水平下降了啊. cloak都不续了...
<qiao> imadper: 现在raycom这边没有it了
<violetzijing> imadper, 今天摸鱼写堆操作
<imadper> qiao: ...
<imadper> violetzijing: 不错啊. 我今天写小脚本...
<qiao> imadper: 这边的IT转组了，还没有招到新的貌似
<imadper> qiao: 大佬你还不投华为, 帮华为就转战局?
<imadper> s/就转/扭转/
<violetzijing> imadper, 华为一堆一堆的熟人
<violetzijing> imadper, lol
<violetzijing> imadper, 话说之前 SUSE 一个人去了华为当 linaro 的 assignee 来着
<imadper> violetzijing: 感觉技术好的, 都去了华为阿里
<qiao> imadper: 太菜了。。
<imadper> violetzijing: 还好linaro是英国公司
<imadper> linaro assignee不好当啊
<qiao> imadper: 这个还得你来。。
<imadper> 还要做marketing的工作
<imadper> qiao: 做不来, 要么我怎么被caonimacal除名了呢?
<qiao> imadper: 你不是arm的开发么，海思需要你
<imadper> qiao: 海思不需要我
<imadper> qiao: 海思需要你们
<violetzijing> imadper, 查数据我要死了
<violetzijing> 查数据，造 case，跟同事一起测试
<imadper> violetzijing: 我现在是利用我惊人的运维手段, 来弥补我之写的垃圾软件...
<imadper> violetzijing: 我现在不停的通过各种小脚本来workaround之前代码里的坑...
<violetzijing> imadper, :-/
 * violetzijing 会操作堆了
<ming> who
<ming> l
 * ming 
<Chaos`Eternal> Helo mortals
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-22
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
 * violetzijing 买了新的 M570，跟老的差别太大了吧，球都轻了
<imadper> violetzijing: violetzijing_: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
<violetzijing> imadper, jude？
<imadper> violetzijing: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jude
<imadper> violetzijing: why there is a violetzijing_ ?
 * imadper shit emacs doesn't work with IME again.
<violetzijing> imadper, what？
<violetzijing> imadper, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_MjCqQoLLA
 * imadper restart my emacs...
<imadper> violetzijing: znc真是好用啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 你应该给 HowIsItGoing 说
<imadper> violetzijing: 他...
<imadper> GabrielC: BinLi: shengyao: HowIsItGoing: roylez: chihchun: C社大佬们早
<violetzijing> imadper, 多尴尬
<GabrielC> 早～
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 也不对啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 咱们是债权人
<BinLi> 下班了么 imadper
<imadper> violetzijing: 要盯着他们好好干活儿, 上市了, 咱们才有期权
<imadper> BinLi: 996啊, 怎么下班啊
<violetzijing> BinLi, 996 啊大佬救命啊
<BinLi> 我也想996啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 你周六也加班???
<violetzijing> BinLi, 瞎谦虚
<imadper> BinLi: ... 瞎谦虚
<violetzijing> imadper, 我不仅周六加班，我还周日加班
<imadper> WhatsUp: 早啊, 大佬
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 感觉活做不完要死了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我本来也是. 但是今天斩老板教育我了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 公司黄了我换个地方继续工作就是了
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 没必要为了公司的事儿着急
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 所以你看我前些天都没啥时间在irc吹水, 这两天我开始不管这些了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 欢迎加入周末无休俱乐部
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 我记得前些天你说那道题来着 忘记回你了。 是的 简单办法就是那样
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 你不一样吧. 感觉你晚上也不睡
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 你这种人为啥要娶老婆呢?
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * violetzijing 累不行了，求大家内推救救我这种可怜的大牲口
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 总得找个花钱的人呗
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: ... ...
<violetzijing> cherrot, 看得这么开
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot 跟老板说了，我做不完，我先做完这部分，测试没问题，我立刻做下一个，但是要我混在一起做，我做不到
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 你们外企还加班...
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 去试试linkedin吧
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 要倒闭了嘛，肯定要赶紧push
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 贵司倒闭?
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 那川普下台吧要?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 刚 channel 里还发了个 47000+ 行的 PR 让大家 review
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: ... ...
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 正是因为被收购了，所以各种压力大
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 人哪天说我觉得你们北京很多余，还他妈开那么多钱养你们，开了
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 来, 说一下之前看到的, drm版本升级要merge进rhkernel, 发了个几M的patch的事儿
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 还有这好事儿?
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 能给很多赔偿金啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 你看oracle
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: n + 6你不羡慕吗?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 你以为我们公司会给这么多？
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: N+1也不少啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 白给的啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 还是说不定的事呢，再说吧
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 开会回来。。。
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 现在都没人提交那个大的patch了
<violetzijing> qiao, 求八卦
<violetzijing> 不对啊，这个点 qiao 肯定要下班了
<qiao> violetzijing: 你咋知道。。
<qiao> violetzijing: 正准备收拾东西撤呢
<violetzijing> qiao, 观察
<qiao> violetzijing: 厉害。
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 啥八卦?
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao|afk: 啥八卦?
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, patch 的八卦啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 我是一个脱离开源社区的人，想听听八卦
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 哦哦
 * violetzijing 好困啊
 * violetzijing 挣钱真不容易
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 划水啊
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 写不完啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 写不完跟你有啥关系嘛
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 两个大组的 director 来揪我头发
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 工伤, 妥妥的工伤
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 全薪休假
<Chaos`Eternal> 有MySQL高手么
<Chaos`Eternal> 求助
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-23
<violetzijing_> WhatsGoingOn, cherrot_ contrun[m] qiao|afk 大佬们早啊
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: violetzijing contrun[m] cherrot_ 大佬们早
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot_: contrun[m]: 大佬们早
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 羡慕贵司的台式工作站
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-24
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, qiao cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 早啊, 大佬
<violetzijing> WhatsGoingOn, 今天的工作内容是阅读 10 年前的 rails 代码
<qiao> violetzijing: WhatsGoingOn cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 早
<WhatsGoingOn> violetzijing: 我今天的任务是,
<WhatsGoingOn> 控制我们几千台分布在用户家里矿机都测一下上传带宽并且统计一下
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 有啥新闻。。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 大新闻确实有一个
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 我私信给你说
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 用户关机你怎么说
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 那就不给他收益了呗
<ioio> hello
<ioio> 么么哒
<ioio> TAOCP 现在还有必要读吗
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 寻寻觅觅冷冷清清
<ioio> 寻寻觅觅冷冷清清
<skylens> 网站挂了？
 * skraito good night all see aatomorrow
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-25
<aabbcc> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-26
<FNBen> em
<FNBen> wtf
<FNBen> why i can just send English but not Chinese?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-19
<hoking> 请问如何在ubuntu20.04上安装anbox
<hoking> 最近发现在ubuntu上玩游戏还真不错，wine+steam
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-21
<sombra> geoip 111.198.227.149
<sombra> sorry
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-23
<whoareU> 下午好
<Mcenany[m]> 你好
